# Real Housewives of NEW YORK {RHoNY}



## Swanky

Last thread had to be closed/archived due to length, please continue here.


_Previous thread for reference:_ http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/real-housewives-of-new-york-rhony-588697.html


----------



## DivineMissM

Love the old pictures of Carole.


----------



## Althea G.

rockhollow said:
			
		

> Aviva looked terrible, worn and tired. She really seems to have led a life where she was never told she's wrong, and was always the center of attention, and if not, she's drags out one of her phobia's, and bring everything back to 'All about Aviva'.
> The results of her portrayal on the show, and all the negative feedback she got, must shocked her, and that's why she apologized to Ramona and Sonja, and attempted to backpedal saying people just didn't understand her.
> 
> I didn't believe her apology for a moment - there was nothing sincere about it - I really think that Ramona wanted to be her friend, but after the way Aviva has been all season, I can't see them ever mending the fence.



I totally agree about Aviva. Naturally, she was likely indulged after that horrifying accident, but I wonder whether her family sought therapy for her to work through the trauma. Of course perhaps they did and it didn't work. It could be that Aviva is too scarred, and so Reid becomes the enabler.


----------



## rockhollow

I've just read Aviva's blog - lots and lots of apologizing and grovelling. She knows that the followers of the show can't stand her, and don't  want her back on the show, so she's trying to turn the tide on the wave of dislike she's receiving.

I think it's too much too late - and even with all that apologizing, she still seems to want it to be 'poor misunderstood Aviva'.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Aviva did too much damage... no one is feeling anything but pity for her at this point...


----------



## cjy

Looking forward to tonight!


----------



## TessLilly

I think Ramona came off as a bully.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TessLilly said:


> I think Ramona came off as a bully.




Ramona always comes off as a semi-bully!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I don't think I even care about the reunion. I am kinda interested in WWL with that Jill woman. It's pre-recorded but I hope Andy doesn't give in. 

She had a huge fan base so I suppose they are giving her a final fare-well to her "fans" but I hope that's all. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I don't think I even care about the reunion. I am kinda interested in WWL with that Jill woman. It's pre-recorded but I hope Andy doesn't give in.
> 
> She had a huge fan base so I suppose they are giving her a final fare-well to her "fans" but I hope that's all. Nothing more, nothing less.




When is it on? Tonight?


----------



## starrynite_87

Still x__x at the fact Carole said she was awaken by two male voices...and one of them was Luann


----------



## Queenie719

Carole's lipstick!!!


----------



## Cherrasaki

^I noticed Carole's upper lip too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> Still x__x at the fact Carole said she was awaken by two male voices...and one of them was Luann



Totally flatlined at that comment 

Luann is tiptoe'ing the hell around the Thomas issue


----------



## Queenie719

Well I was wondering how Luann as going to wiggle out of that.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

VigeeLeBrun said:


> When is it on? Tonight?



Yes luv.


----------



## lucywife

LuMan is lying. I think she's the only one who think her story is believable.


----------



## limom

Back garden?Y


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> LuMan is lying. I think she's the only one who think her story is believable.



She probably thinks if she continues to tell the same story, it will somehow become true.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Yes luv.



Thanks, girlfriend!


----------



## Queenie719

Wow, there's still over a half an hour left..


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, girlfriend!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I just love Heather.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I just love Heather.



+1

Sonja is ungrateful.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DC-Cutie said:


> +1
> 
> Sonja is ungrateful.



She's awful. Talk about falling from grace!


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> +1
> 
> Sonja is ungrateful.



Totally agree, just because you we're married to a Morgan it should not give you a sense of entitlement. Especially since they are long divorced.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She should put more effort into her business rather than getting all if the Botox, fillers, etc.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

And I must say that so many people where turned off by Heather, for your own reasons, MUCH respect, but I don't know her at all but she is the most honest and worthwhile-watching hw out of them all.


----------



## chowlover2

Alex Spoils Me said:
			
		

> And I must say that so many people where turned off by Heather, for your own reasons, MUCH respect, but I don't know her at all but she is the most honest and worthwhile-watching hw out of them all.



She started off badly, but I wound up really liking her!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I am a few tics behind, so forgive me. I hate ads


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alex Spoils Me said:


> And I must say that so many people where turned off by Heather, for your own reasons, MUCH respect, but I don't know her at all but she is the most honest and worthwhile-watching hw out of them all.



I'll admit, in the beginning she rubbed me the wrong way. I think it was her "holla" 

But, she really is quite the business woman, very grounded, smart and she doesn't do all of the yelling, cursing and name calling the can happen during these reunions.  

She's my favorite.


----------



## starrynite_87

Wait... I thought David Foster was married to Brody Jenner's mom


----------



## DivineMissM

Alex Spoils Me said:


> And I must say that so many people where turned off by Heather, for your own reasons, MUCH respect, but I don't know her at all but she is the most honest and worthwhile-watching hw out of them all.



 I was put off by her at first, but now she's my favorite.  Of all the housewives, in all the franchises.  I hope the show doesn't ruin her like it seems to have done to all the others.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

chowlover2 said:


> She started off badly, but I wound up really liking her!



See, I hear ya, but she never bothered me with her thing. I know lots of people have a problem with "holla" and whatnot, but she was just trying to appeal to her market. She clearly has work ethic, connections, and is still likable enough that you would want to talk to her when a bad day arises.

She obviously knows something. This is the chick I want by my side at anytime.


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> Wait... I thought David Foster was married to Brody Jenner's mom



He was, they divorced years ago.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

starrynite_87 said:


> Wait... I thought David Foster was married to Brody Jenner's mom



_____>there.


----------



## Queenie719

Ramona's nose looks like she might of had a bad habit at one time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Aviva and her father are each others enablers and excuse makers.


----------



## DivineMissM

Queenie719 said:


> Ramona's nose looks like she might of had a bad habit at one time.



 Or currently.


----------



## Queenie719

DC-Cutie said:


> Aviva and her father are each others enablers and excuse makers.



Don't forget Reid too.  I think he loves her being dependent on him.


----------



## starrynite_87

Jill's crazy self...she just need to get over the fact she was fired...she reminds me of those people you hear about on the news who get fired and then go on a shooting rampage


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm just now getting home.  I'll have to catch the reunion another time, but did they nail Luann about pirate boy?



DC-Cutie said:


> *I'll admit, in the beginning she rubbed me the wrong way. I think it was her "holla" *
> 
> But, she really is quite the business woman, very grounded, smart and she doesn't do all of the yelling, cursing and name calling the can happen during these reunions.
> 
> She's my favorite.



Same here. The '"holla" plus that time at Aviva's party when she kept following Ramona around had me questioning her judgment. I was just like, "Why is she intentionally poking the crazy?" It wasn't until the St. Barth's episodes that I started to like Heather.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Ramona saying she drinks as much as Luann! Luann doesn't show it. Some blogger said in the beginning of the series that Luann could drink a bottle of whiskey and pass a sobriety test, I think it's true.

Ramona should not be pointing a finger at people's "open relationships" she may have one herself.


----------



## impasto

Avila is so full of sensitivities, she will really come up with anything to excuse her bad behavior.


----------



## GoGlam

Carole acts as if she's trying too hard and has some social anxieties.


----------



## lucywife

Jenny Cadine said:


> Some blogger said in the beginning of the series that Luann could drink a bottle of whiskey and pass a sobriety test, I think it's true.


 No kidding. No wonder her name is LuMan. She's a beautiful woman, objectively, but rough on the edges and makes a fool of herself every time she opens her mouth.


Sonya is very sad to watch, she lives in a bubble. Heather is my favorite too. The only sane and decent person there.


----------



## cjy

Queenie719 said:


> Don't forget Reid too. I think he loves her being dependent on him.


 I think Reid is a "father figure" for her


----------



## vanasty

oh

my

god

jill













what


----------



## coachtags

vanasty said:
			
		

> oh
> 
> my
> 
> god
> 
> jill
> 
> what



Exhaling

Somebody please help her


----------



## vanasty

so is jill admitting that she concocted a fight for tv assuming that bethenny was going to bounce back without any repurcussions ???


----------



## creighbaby

Jill is delusional. She sounds like a brat who isn't getting enough attention. She blames bravo and Andy for all her woes.

a firing squad in pedicure chairs!!


----------



## vanasty

i have to say, Jill is brave for going against the bravo machine

and andy is actually listening without DENY DENY DENY


----------



## Cherrasaki

Alex Spoils Me said:


> See, I hear ya, but she never bothered me with her thing. I know lots of people have a problem with "holla" and whatnot, but she was just trying to appeal to her market. She clearly has work ethic, connections, and is still likable enough that you would want to talk to her when a bad day arises.
> 
> She obviously knows something. This is the chick I want by my side at anytime.



She never bothered me either and I do like her more then the others. Plus anyone who can shut Ramona up is fine with me!


----------



## vanasty

I think she has entitlement issues that overpower her attention seeking problem

i mean can she listen to herself talk about how she thought bethenny was going to smoothly go according to her plans??


----------



## nycmom

Wow Jill


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Cherrasaki said:


> She never bothered me either and I do like her more then the others. *Plus anyone who can shut Ramona up is fine with me!*


----------



## limom

Luann is lying, she said on the phone:
"je suis sortie avec Thomas" , Sortir in French is a euphemism for being involved with someone.
She was drunk as a skunk and did something with Pirate Boy.
Luann is not married nor engaged with Jacques, she is free to do as she pleases as long as both Jacques and Luann are ok with that.
She is in open relationships as far as I am concerned.
I wonder if she participates in "Parties fines"
My money is on oui.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

limom said:


> Luann is lying, she said on the phone:
> "je suis sortie avec Thomas" , Sortir in French is a euphemism for being involved with someone.
> She was drunk as a skunk and did something with Pirate Boy.
> Luann is not married nor engaged with Jacques, she is free to do as she pleases as long as both Jacques and Luann are ok with that.
> She is in open relationships as far as I am concerned.
> I wonder if she participates in "Parties fines"
> My money is on oui.


I think so too, about the open relationship.  I've always read that the French are very open to these type of relationships?  Not all I know, just saying.  As long as he's ok with what happened, who cares?


----------



## Belle49

Why does anyone care if she's lying or not? He obviously stayed with her so really who cares


----------



## limom

Belle49 said:


> Why does anyone care if she's lying or not? He obviously stayed with her so really who cares



I care because she is lying and putting down others.
What she is doing with men, is none of my business but she does not need to get self righteous and needs to own it.

And she is insulting the viewers intelligence.
One thing for sure, she got emotional while speaking about Jacques.

And now that I am on it. Luann always spoke French FLUENTLY, what is up this season?
Were her scenes rehearsed before or does she speaks French less and therefore is losing her fluency?

Bravo to Jacques for not appearing on the reunion and by default not lying as well.
I appreciate Luann for what she is HOWEVER I never forgot how she refered to the other woman as "THE ETHIOPIAN" and all the innuendo about the old comte and his so called antisemitism.
While, it is very possible for him to be antisemite that showed me the REAL Luann. 
IMO, she is small minded and obviously not very bright.


----------



## Love Of My Life

So many of these housewives are concerned about their children..protecting
& shielding them

With what just happened this season especailly with Lu Ann, Sonja & Aviva, what
messages are they sending to their children..

Why lie... its so much easier to tell the truth.. you don't get caught up in this
web  of deception & manipulate yourself & others

LuAnn's comments about her ex are just insulting... & yes I bet it was quite the
dinner in Paris whith her  boyfriend Jacques

All these women have issues that they need to resolve...

They are not the role models for friends that's for sure..


----------



## Belle49

limom said:


> I care because she is lying and putting down others.
> What she is doing with men, is none of my business but she does not need to get self righteous and needs to own it.
> 
> And she is insulting the viewers intelligence.
> One thing for sure, she got emotional while speaking about Jacques.
> 
> And now that I am on it. Luann always spoke French FLUENTLY, what is up this season?
> Were her scenes rehearsed before or does she speaks French less and therefore is losing her fluency?
> 
> Bravo to Jacques for not appearing on the reunion and by default not lying as well.
> I appreciate Luann for what she is HOWEVER I never forgot how she refered to the other woman as "THE ETHIOPIAN" and all the innuendo about the old comte and his so called antisemitism.
> While, it is very possible for him to be antisemite that showed me the REAL Luann.
> IMO, she is small minded and obviously not very bright.



Girrrrl that's to much investment, I just watch to watch I don't invest but I get it.


----------



## limom

Belle49 said:


> Girrrrl that's to much investment, I just watch to watch I don't invest but I get it.



Nevermind


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> I appreciate Luann for what she is HOWEVER I never forgot how she refered to the other woman as "THE ETHIOPIAN" and all the innuendo about the old comte and his so called antisemitism.
> While, it is very possible for him to be antisemite that showed me the REAL Luann.
> IMO, she is small minded and obviously not very bright.



Yeah, "the Ethiopian" comment did not sit well with me. Looks like the apple doesn't fall far from the tree since her daughter was caught on camera using the 'n word'. 

Coupled with Aviva's "white trash" comment, this group has me giving a hard side-eye...


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, "the Ethiopian" comment did not sit well with me. Looks like the apple doesn't fall far from the tree since her daughter was caught on camera using the 'n word'.
> 
> Coupled with Aviva's "white trash" comment, this group has me giving a hard side-eye...



They are all a bunch of prejudiced harpies


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> While, it is very possible for him to be antisemite that showed me the REAL Luann.
> IMO, she is small minded and obviously not very bright.


 That's right.


----------



## Michele26

Does Jill think she's Oprah? She told Andy she was mad he didn't give her a chance to say goodbye to her fans! 

Jill said she has more twitter followers than all the housewives combined. So Andy asked her if she bought them? She claims she didn't even know you can buy them.


----------



## LADC_chick

Well, Jill is outright lying about her followers (unless she's separating Twitter and FB). I follow Bethenny on Twitter and she has over a million followers there. I don't know if she has a FB page, but I'm not sure how Jill could separate out the count like that (if she is doing FB and Twitter counts separately) because there are probably overlaps.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> Does Jill think she's Oprah? She told Andy she was mad he didn't give her a chance to say goodbye to her fans!
> 
> Jill said she has more twitter followers than all the housewives combined. So Andy asked her if she bought them? She claims she didn't even know you can buy them.



Andy didn't believe her


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Andy didn't believe her



I could not stop laughing when she said that she was not stupid.
Well lady, you got played big time.
Does she really believes that her fans want to see a show with only  her family on it?
How presumptuous of her!
I was afraid that she was going to come back on the show but from that interview I can't see how
Andy insisted that she was audience poison.
The numbers don't lie. Only Jill....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jill Zarin is clearly delusional, and her appearance on Watch What Happens Live with Andy Cohen is confirmation. The show is better without her.


----------



## Michele26

Even when you add Jill's followers on Twitter & Facebook it doesn't add up to one million. She lied! Ha ha


----------



## katlun

crap, who would follow Jill?

really she is not that interesting


----------



## Love Of My Life

Michele26 said:


> Does Jill think she's Oprah? She told Andy she was mad he didn't give her a chance to say goodbye to her fans!
> 
> Jill said she has more twitter followers than all the housewives combined. So Andy asked her if she bought them? She claims she didn't even know you can buy them.


 

    LOL... Jill is clearly delusional.... in her own mind she may think
    she has many followers but its clear that she doesn't

    Maybe she is confusing herself with Bethanny!! (LOL) She's
     got plenty of followers....

     Get over yourself girl & move on with your life..


----------



## slsk

I remember about the RHONY reunion last year, Andy was flooded with tweets about getting rid of Jill (me included) and his response as the time was, "Message received."    Actually, I think that's verbatim.  He fired Jill at least partially because fans couldn't stand her.  And honestly, if she's this entitled and delusional to us, imagine what she must be like to producers and crew!?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

slsk said:


> I remember about the RHONY reunion last year, Andy was flooded with tweets about getting rid of Jill (me included) and his response as the time was, "Message received."    Actually, I think that's verbatim.  He fired Jill at least partially because fans couldn't stand her.  And honestly, if she's this entitled and delusional to us, *imagine what she must be like to producers and crew!?*




Great point!


----------



## paper_flowers

she definitely burned whatever piece of a bridge she had left with bravo after all the sh*t she spewed on WWHL!! lol what a delusional witch that Jill is


----------



## Love Of My Life

shes a legend in her own mind...


----------



## rockhollow

I'm another one that didn't really like Heather at the beginning of the series and now like her the most. She seems to be the most level headed of the bunch, a good business woman.
I was sad to see Sonja so ungrateful for all that Heather did for her, it wasn't a pretty sight to see Sonja act so entitled, that she was a client of Heather's and wanted Heather to create all these things for her business.

 Goodness, she was lucky that Heather didn't kick her to the curb with the way Sonja acted at all the meetings with Heather's team, and then to still complain that she didn't get enough. Heather did so much for her, and Sonja continued to treat her like one of her interns.
I don't think Sonja has a clue about how to become a working person. Maybe she used to work before she became 'Lady Morgan' but she seems to have forgotten. Better smarten up Sonja!


----------



## chowlover2

Any odds on Aviva coming back next season??? She certainly brings the crazy.


----------



## needloub

vanasty said:


> *i have to say, Jill is brave for going against the bravo machine*
> 
> and andy is actually listening without DENY DENY DENY



I have to agree...I don't think she was the worst "housewife;" there are many others that can take that title lol!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Jill is delusional to go against the Bravo machine. 
What did she expect to happen? They would beg her to come back? She made a fool out of herself.

It's like she lacks any kind of awareness to reality.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> Any odds on Aviva coming back next season??? She certainly brings the crazy.



But overall she's boring, like Cindy Barshop. 

Luann really didn't have a storyline this season, I can see her gone as well.


----------



## guccimamma

limom said:


> Luann is lying, she said on the phone:
> "je suis sortie avec Thomas" , Sortir in French is a euphemism for being involved with someone.
> She was drunk as a skunk and did something with Pirate Boy.
> Luann is not married nor engaged with Jacques, she is free to do as she pleases as long as both Jacques and Luann are ok with that.
> She is in open relationships as far as I am concerned.
> I wonder if she participates in "Parties fines"
> My money is on oui.



as long as francais is spoken, and pirate attire is worn...it is not cheating. argh.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Sonja sounds like Marie Antoinette, going on about her dog jumping on the massage table to protect her.

Son*J*a, get over your Marie Antoinette complex. I still want to know how a single resteraunt hostess bought houses in France and Beverly Hills.


----------



## chowlover2

Jenny Cadine said:
			
		

> Sonja sounds like Marie Antoinette, going on about her dog jumping on the massage table to protect her.
> 
> Son*J*a, get over your Marie Antoinette complex. I still want to know how a single resteraunt hostess bought houses in France and Beverly Hills.



Me too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenny Cadine said:


> Sonja sounds like Marie Antoinette, going on about her dog jumping on the massage table to protect her.
> 
> Son*J*a, get over your Marie Antoinette complex. I still want to know how a single resteraunt hostess bought houses in France and Beverly Hills.



is that your version of her Sexy J


----------



## sgj99

and i found Sonja's "girls gone wild" routine in St Barts quite pathetic.  she's my age, maybe a year or two difference and while i certainly understand drinking a little too much, especially on vacation, she just looked like a sad ex-party girl trying to hang on to her youth.  she got falling down drunk, stripping, stubbling, slurring ... not a good look for "Lady Morgan."  as the season ended she lost any empathy i once felt for her.  i think Aviva looked like a nut-case going after Sonja and Ramona in St.Barts but Aviva had some valid points about their bad behavior; for someone who is a lawyer she sure presented her case in a lousy way.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> Me too!



Me three.


----------



## LADC_chick

My main thing about Aviva going on and on (and on) about Sonja in particular is that 1. Aviva wasn't even in St. Barth's when all that happened and 2. She completely wouldn't believe that LuAnn was part of the group who got sloppy drunk, too. I mean, from LuAnn slurring, "Don f**k wid me, Imma In'ian" to her demanding that she be treated more special than all the other pirate booty to straight up lying about Tomas, LuAnn was behaving not like "a lady," as Aviva would classify, on that trip either. 

Yet somehow, Sonja, who's single and not in a relationship pretending that she wants to have her boyfriend's baby, got more of Aviva's wrath than did LuAnn who is around the same age _and in a relationship_.

I can get being over Sonja's Lady Morgan schtick because it is tiresome and ridic, especially because her life looks to be in shambles, but Aviva's argument about Sonja's behavior in St. Barth's is completely lost on me.


----------



## guccimamma

i can't imagine my children viewing any of this...aviva's crazy behavior, sonja and the pirate, luann and the pirate....carol and the nasty comments 

ramona was a drunk, but was pretty harmless.

the only one who kept it together, and acted like a sane person (parent)was heather. carol gets a pass (imo), because her kids won't google this trip when they are older.


----------



## kalodie1

As much as I don't love Heather she obviously came on this show for one reason and one reason only: to help her Yummy brand. Not a bad move as long as she continues to conduct herself as a fair minded and sane woman.  If she starts to sling the mud with the rest of them it could be bad for business in the long run.  She is just a little smarter then the rest of them but again she came in with an existing business, not to turn her fifteen minutes of fame into a business.  She, like Bethanney before her, had a distinct agenda. More power to her.  As annoying as she is with her "holla" bs I bet she is a great friend.  Does not tear people down and seems quite supportive of others.  She's a girl's girl.  The others simply are not.

Carole is a snarky holier than thou limosine liberal who truly thinks she is better then everyone else.  I wonder what her mother in law thinks of her being on this show?

Ramona is a "business woman" but really just a hustler with a husband who had a family business who funded her.  Big deal.  I don't really think she is a drunk because she has been this way for all the years I have known her but she is just crass and distinctly low rent in her David Meister strapless dresses.  She is a laughing stock. Where is the daughter this year?  Could she finally be worried about college admissions officers getting turned off by her antics?

Luann...I actually feel kind of sorry for her.  Desperately clinging to some idiot guy who wants to be on television.  Feel particularly badly for her kids.

Sonja..have a soft spot for her because I don't think she has a mean bone in her body but is just "little girl lost" without Daddy Warbucks behind her.

Avviva:  I have never found someone so offensive and unsympathetic given her handicap. I think she is a huge phony and did not actually come on the show for her charity...she came on to be famous.  Don't buy it and I hope she hits the highway ala Barshop.


----------



## LADC_chick

Don't hold back.


----------



## Michele26

kalodie1 said:


> As much as I don't love Heather she obviously came on this show for one reason and one reason only: to help her Yummy brand. Not a bad move as long as she continues to conduct herself as a fair minded and sane woman.  If she starts to sling the mud with the rest of them it could be bad for business in the long run.  She is just a little smarter then the rest of them but again she came in with an existing business, not to turn her fifteen minutes of fame into a business.  She, like Bethanney before her, had a distinct agenda. More power to her.  As annoying as she is with her "holla" bs I bet she is a great friend.  Does not tear people down and seems quite supportive of others.  She's a girl's girl.  The others simply are not.
> 
> *Carole is a snarky holier than thou limosine liberal who truly thinks she is better then everyone else.*  I wonder what her mother in law thinks of her being on this show?
> 
> Ramona is a "business woman" but really just a hustler with a husband who had a family business who funded her.  Big deal.  I don't really think she is a drunk because she has been this way for all the years I have known her but she is just crass and distinctly low rent in her David Meister strapless dresses.  She is a laughing stock. Where is the daughter this year?  Could she finally be worried about college admissions officers getting turned off by her antics?
> 
> Luann...I actually feel kind of sorry for her.  Desperately clinging to some idiot guy who wants to be on television.  Feel particularly badly for her kids.
> 
> Sonja..have a soft spot for her because I don't think she has a mean bone in her body but is just "little girl lost" without Daddy Warbucks behind her.
> 
> Avviva:  I have never found someone so offensive and unsympathetic given her handicap. I think she is a huge phony and did not actually come on the show for her charity...she came on to be famous.  Don't buy it and I hope she hits the highway ala Barshop.



*kalodie1 *I'm sitting here reading your post SMH up & down agreeing with everything.


----------



## LADC_chick

Eh. I'd rather see Carole come on and have fun with it than be a Jill-type who loses all sense of reality because she's more concerned with "being on a reality show." That kind of delusion is ridic.


----------



## kalodie1

LADC_chick said:


> Don't hold back.



Don't worry...


----------



## kalodie1

LADC_chick said:


> Eh. I'd rather see Carole come on and have fun with it than be a Jill-type who loses all sense of reality because she's more concerned with "being on a reality show." That kind of delusion is ridic.



Agreed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*KALODIE1* - you've got a way with words!!!  Spot on!


----------



## kalodie1

DC-Cutie said:


> *KALODIE1* - you've got a way with words!!!  Spot on!



Thanks.  Just my observations from living and dealing with women like this most of my life in NYC.  These ladies showcase the worst of NY, not the best. Again, exceptions being Heather and of course Bethanney...while I find her crass and a bit tasteless I admire her drive and ambition.  She makes no excuses for exactly what she wanted out of this show...and she got it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Well said, *KALODIE1*! I think you nailed it perfectly. 
And I might add, that this year is better bc Jill Zarin is not on the show.
I may not love these housewives, but I don't HATE them.


----------



## kalodie1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Well said, *KALODIE1*! I think you nailed it perfectly.
> And I might add, that this year is better bc Jill Zarin is not on the show.
> I may not love these housewives, but I don't HATE them.



I agree about Jill...she is the worst.  See her around from time to time and she is truly an entitled idiot and Bawby follows her around like a lap dog for some reason.


----------



## vanasty

did anybody catch this recent "make-under" editorial with Jill Zarin? 

http://www.xojane.com/beauty/jill-z...ar-shows-xojane-whats-really-under-her-makeup

If you havent, its worth a read just for the kick of comparing her horrendous behavior on WWHL to the seemingly humbled voice in the article.

what a mess


----------



## limom

vanasty said:


> did anybody catch this recent "make-under" editorial with Jill Zarin?
> 
> http://www.xojane.com/beauty/jill-z...ar-shows-xojane-whats-really-under-her-makeup
> 
> If you havent, its worth a read just for the kick of comparing her horrendous behavior on WWHL to the seemingly humbled voice in the article.
> 
> what a mess


 
Did not she say that she was launching a Cosmetics Line?
While, I would agree that she is a somewhat attractive woman, the harpie who showed up on WWHL is the real Jill.


----------



## chowlover2

I honestly can't believe Aviva put her Dad on the show. I bet the kids get tortured in school about their lecherous old Grandpa. If he were related to me I would not have given him airtime, I would lock him in a closet til filming was over.


----------



## nycmom

kalodie1 said:


> Thanks.  *Just my observations from living and dealing with women like this most of my life in NYC.*  These ladies showcase the worst of NY, not the best. Again, exceptions being Heather and of course Bethanney...while I find her crass and a bit tasteless I admire her drive and ambition.  She makes no excuses for exactly what she wanted out of this show...and she got it.



wow so happy i have always lived downtown, i have never met any NYer like ramona, sonja or jillpretty sure you're on the UES so maybe that explains italthough i am sure you would have much to say about many of my "limousine liberal" friends lol


----------



## kalodie1

nycmom said:


> wow so happy i have always lived downtown, i have never met any NYer like ramona, sonja or jillpretty sure you're on the UES so maybe that explains italthough i am sure you would have much to say about many of my "limousine liberal" friends lol



I am sure I would but honestly it is not so bad on the UES...I don't want to stereotype it but the RHONY element of wannabes certainly does exist. Yet, I do love living here for many reasons, least of which is the safety factor and proximity to great schools.  YOu just have to put blinders on sometimes but I would say that is true of all NYC neighborhoods.  Each has its own charms and annoyances.


----------



## kalodie1

And let me add that I have no problem with true NYC liberals, although no one would ever call me one, as long as they are true liberals...not fake/for show like Carole with a silver spoon in her mouth flapping her jaw about the injustice of the "1%"...she IS the 1%. 

Not meaning to get political but true New Yorkers respect each other's opinions...


----------



## limom

^^
she did poke fun at herself.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kalodie1 said:


> I am sure I would but honestly it is not so bad on the UES...I don't want to stereotype it but the RHONY element of wannabes certainly does exist. Yet, I do love living here for many reasons, least of which is the safety factor and proximity to great schools.  YOu just have to put blinders on sometimes but I would say that is true of all NYC neighborhoods.  Each has its own charms and annoyances.




Love your recent posts, *kalodie*! So true about the UES.


----------



## limom

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your recent posts, *kalodie*! So true about the UES.



I have lived there and I loved it at the time. Wannabes are everywhere.
Just different flavors.


----------



## nycmom

kalodie1 said:


> I am sure I would but honestly it is not so bad on the UES...I don't want to stereotype it but the RHONY element of wannabes certainly does exist. Yet, I do love living here for many reasons, least of which is the safety factor and proximity to great schools.  YOu just have to put blinders on sometimes but I would say that is true of all NYC neighborhoods.  Each has its own charms and annoyances.





limom said:


> I have lived there and I loved it at the time. Wannabes are everywhere.
> Just different flavors.



Definitely! I should add my father and stepmother lived there while I was growing up so I did spend some time in that area and absolutely agree there are plenty of positives. Also I attended private schools so had, and still have, friends from all over NYC, but I have never met anyone like most of these cast members (thankfully)! I was just surprised when Kalodie mentioned they are prevalent types in her experience so I guess we must live and travel in very different circles...


----------



## LADC_chick

limom said:
			
		

> ^^
> she did poke fun at herself.



I thought she did too. Carole is also very forthcoming about growing up in a small, blue collar town in upstate NY where her mom stayed home to raise the five children she had in five years, so I wouldn't call Carole a "fake" liberal just because she has money now. 

There's more than one way to be wealthy...


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> I honestly can't believe Aviva put her Dad on the show. I bet the kids get tortured in school about their lecherous old Grandpa. If he were related to me I would not have given him airtime, I would lock him in a closet til filming was over.



If her father want on the show, Aviva wouldn't have a story.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

> I thought she did too. Carole is also very forthcoming about growing up in a small, blue collar town in upstate NY where her mom stayed home to raise the five children she had in five years, so I wouldn't call Carole a "fake" liberal just because she has money now.
> 
> There's more than one way to be wealthy...



Like this post!

Not all rich people are conservative, its not a requirement. The entertainment/music industry is almost overwhelmingly not. And many of the lower income are conservative. 
Look how Carole lived when she was trying to find herself after her DH's death. In a run down house in OR.  Seems like she isn't vested in only being with her 'kind'. She lives outside the box. 

Everyone is entitled to their perception. I like Carole, she's very intelligent, doesn't look like she has a drinking problem, seems well balanced. She not a major man hunt 24/7.  Seems very comfortable in her own skin. Easy going. And pretty non judgmental. Live & let live kind of person.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Like this post!
> 
> Not all rich people are conservative, its not a requirement. The entertainment/music industry is almost overwhelmingly not. And many of the lower income are conservative.
> Look how Carole lived when she was trying to find herself after her DH's death. In a run down house in OR.  Seems like she isn't vested in only being with her 'kind'. She lives outside the box.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their perception. I like Carole, she's very intelligent, doesn't look like she has a drinking problem, seems well balanced. She not a major man hunt 24/7.  Seems very comfortable in her own skin. Easy going. And pretty non judgmental. Live & let live kind of person.




Agreed, and I like Carole, too for many of the reasons that you pointed out. She was one of my favorites from this season.


----------



## kalodie1

I don't really agree about Carole and it has nothing to do with her politics..I could really care less about that honestly.  I just think she feels she is above the fray and thinks others are beneath her...not in a financial sense but in an intellectual sense.  That may or may not be true but if you look at her social circle, her name and title dropping I don't think she is as genuine and she tries to portray herself to be.  She is on the show to sell books, period.


----------



## km8282

kalodie1 said:
			
		

> I don't really agree about Carole and it has nothing to do with her politics..I could really care less about that honestly.  I just think she feels she is above the fray and thinks others are beneath her...not in a financial sense but in an intellectual sense.  That may or may not be true but if you look at her social circle, her name and title dropping I don't think she is as genuine and she tries to portray herself to be.  She is on the show to sell books, period.



I totally agree with you. I get that sense from her as well.


----------



## LADC_chick

kalodie1 said:


> I don't really agree about Carole and it has nothing to do with her politics..I could really care less about that honestly.  I just think she feels she is above the fray and thinks others are beneath her...not in a financial sense but in an intellectual sense.  That may or may not be true but if you look at her social circle, her name and title dropping I don't think she is as genuine and she tries to portray herself to be.  *She is on the show to sell books, period.*



On this I agree with you, but I don't think there's too much wrong with that. Most of these women (actually, it seems like almost all of them) are on these shows promoting something, so I can't knock her hustle there. 

But like VLL, I like Carole precisely because I do think she's intellectual. To each her own.


----------



## kalodie1

Yes I agree she (Carole) is intellectual...just ask her.  That is what I mean.  She is a little too pleased with herself for my taste.  And I certainly do not fault anyone for coming on the show to promote their business...just own it is all I am saying.


----------



## rockhollow

kalodie1 said:


> Yes I agree she (Carole) is intellectual...just ask her. That is what I mean. She is a little too pleased with herself for my taste. And I certainly do not fault anyone for coming on the show to promote their business...just own it is all I am saying.


 

I agree with this. Yes, all the ladies go on the show to promote themselves or their business, but Carole instead of admitting this, made it sound like she was doing this as a journalist, not a participant.

I did like her on the show, she had lots and lots of witty comments, but always seems to bash the ladies behind their backs, and when confronted about it in the reunions, didn't really own up to it.
And although I loved her calling Luman up on some of her antics, she did lots of the same thing Luman did, but it was ok for her - double standards kind of.

Some of the blame for the St Bart's was Carole as well. She knew it was a girls vacation for the ladies, and knew full well that it would change and upset the other ladies if Reid came to stay, but went ahead and invited Reid to stay at the house.


----------



## GoGlam

rockhollow said:
			
		

> I agree with this. Yes, all the ladies go on the show to promote themselves or their business, but Carole instead of admitting this, made it sound like she was doing this as a journalist, not a participant.
> 
> I did like her on the show, she had lots and lots of witty comments, but always seems to bash the ladies behind their backs, and when confronted about it in the reunions, didn't really own up to it.
> And although I loved her calling Luman up on some of her antics, she did lots of the same thing Luman did, but it was ok for her - double standards kind of.
> 
> Some of the blame for the St Bart's was Carole as well. She knew it was a girls vacation for the ladies, and knew full well that it would change and upset the other ladies if Reid came to stay, but went ahead and invited Reid to stay at the house.



So agree.  She has the balls to say lots of things behind someone's back but almost stutters when she's confronted about it.  Carole is the kind of woman that wants others to recognize her as the alpha in the group, but doesn't really have the personality for it.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

kalodie1 said:


> She is on the show to sell books, period.




Like Ed McMahon use to say "YEESSS!"  

It might of also helped her get the up coming TV show (or movie) for the widow's guide. 

I'd rather see women on the RHW who really have something going on in their lives like Heather, Lisa Vander Pump or Carol. Makes it more interesting.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> So agree.  She has the balls to say lots of things behind someone's back but almost stutters when she's confronted about it.  Carole is the kind of woman that wants others to recognize her as the alpha in the group, but doesn't really have the personality for it.



If she thinks that she is any type of Alpha anything, she is delusional as well.
I read that she signed her book deal and made a bundle, so hopefully she will be a one year wonder.
Anymore than that and all the skeletons will be jumping out of the closet.


----------



## guccimamma

nycmom said:


> wow so happy i have always lived downtown, i have never met any NYer like ramona, sonja or jillpretty sure you're on the UES so maybe that explains italthough i am sure you would have much to say about many of my "limousine liberal" friends lol



i don't think i'd make it very far in NYC. i'm just not tough enough!


----------



## kalodie1

guccimamma said:


> i don't think i'd make it very far in NYC. i'm just not tough enough!



Well we certainly are a certain type who live here and love it...I could not live anywhere else.  Would die in suburbia...maybe could live in LA for a while but always would keep a place here.  I guess you either love it or hate it.


----------



## guccimamma

kalodie1 said:


> Well we certainly are a certain type who live here and love it...I could not live anywhere else.  Would die in suburbia...maybe could live in LA for a while but always would keep a place here.  I guess you either love it or hate it.



i wasn't putting it down, i just know i'm not fast enough to run in the race.


----------



## kalodie1

guccimamma said:


> i wasn't putting it down, i just know i'm not fast enough to run in the race.


I did not think you were...


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> i wasn't putting it down, i just know i'm not fast enough to run in the race.



I have my doubts on this one. I think you would fit right in


----------



## kalodie1

Also Carole seems to really be milking her "widow" status.  I can't help but to find that a bit distasteful.


----------



## GoGlam

kalodie1 said:
			
		

> Also Carole seems to really be milking her "widow" status.  I can't help but to find that a bit distasteful.



Yes, actually it's pretty much the central subject in her life.  I understand losing someone who feels like the love of your life, especially after only being with them a few years.  But I believe he passed over 13 years ago at this point.


----------



## limom

It does not bug me that much, she found a market and this is now her brand.
It did not hurt Jackie. Why not?


----------



## chowlover2

What amazes me is why she did the show at all. I read that her net worth is $50 million, she is by far the richest of the NYC Housewives. Why put yourself through all of that? Does it matter whether her book is a hit or not? No.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:
			
		

> It does not bug me that much, she found a market and this is now her brand.
> It did not hurt Jackie. Why not?



I don't think we could compare those since Jackie was notoriously very private especially when it came to talking about her issues and events she experienced.  Jackie was very famous before she became a widow.  Carole is putting it all out there, mostly about being a widow.  Carole also does not have the class or grace that Jackie had.


----------



## guccimamma

GoGlam said:


> Yes, actually it's pretty much the central subject in her life.  I understand losing someone who feels like the love of your life, especially after only being with them a few years.  But I believe he passed over 13 years ago at this point.



but he was a prince, and now she is a princess...(although she NEVER mentions it)

i find that amusing, since everyone who meets her seems to know about it.


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> I don't think we could compare those since Jackie was notoriously very private especially when it came to talking about her issues and events she experienced. Jackie was very famous before she became a widow. Carole is putting it all out there, mostly about being a widow. Carole also does not have the class or grace that Jackie had.


----------



## guccimamma

GoGlam said:


> I don't think we could compare those since Jackie was notoriously very private especially when it came to talking about her issues and events she experienced.  Jackie was very famous before she became a widow.  Carole is putting it all out there, mostly about being a widow.  *Carole also does not have the class or grace that Jackie had*.



agreed, carole said some very unprincesslike things about the pirate and captain morgan.


----------



## GoGlam

guccimamma said:
			
		

> but he was a prince, and now she is a princess...(although she NEVER mentions it)
> 
> i find that amusing, since everyone who meets her seems to know about it.



Funny, isn't it!?


----------



## GoGlam

guccimamma said:
			
		

> agreed, carole said some very unprincesslike things about the pirate and captain morgan.



I was actually shocked and felt like a character from the Jersey Shore took over her body for that comment! Lol and why is she airing out Sonja's laundry like THAT!?


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> I was actually shocked and felt like a character from the Jersey Shore took over her body for that comment! Lol and why is she airing out Sonja's laundry like THAT!?


 Yes! What 2 consenting adults do is no one's business but their own!


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> Yes! What 2 consenting adults do is no one's business but their own!



Precisely


----------



## Michele26

OT/ Reading the book _Killing Kennedy,_and just watched a documentary about JFK. Jackie was the epitome of grace and class.

I think Carole is fake, and she thinks her intellect is superior to the other women on the show.


----------



## LADC_chick

GoGlam said:


> I was actually shocked and felt like a character from the Jersey Shore took over her body for that comment! Lol and why is she airing out Sonja's laundry like THAT!?



Sonja aired her own dirty laundry. She was really giddy talking about what happened in the garden. She didn't only just say something in her separate interview, but while they were in St. Barth's, Sonja kept bringing it up. Heather, in one of her interviews, also mentioned that she and LuAnn came upon Sonja getting busy with pirate boy. Carole commented about Sonja getting busy with pirate boy.

On whether it was "princess-like" for Carole to talk about it I laugh because, um, Prince Harry was caught out butt nekkid in Vegas this summer (and that doesn't even touch some of the other controversial things he's done)...


----------



## kalodie1

LADC_chick said:


> Sonja aired her own dirty laundry. She was really giddy talking about what happened in the garden. She didn't only just say something in her separate interview, but while they were in St. Barth's, Sonja kept bringing it up. Heather, in one of her interviews, also mentioned that she and LuAnn came upon Sonja getting busy with pirate boy. Carole commented about Sonja getting busy with pirate boy.
> 
> On whether it was "princess-like" for Carole to talk about it I laugh because, um, Prince Harry was caught out butt nekkid in Vegas this summer (and that doesn't even touch some of the other controversial things he's done)...



You are not really comparing apples to apples on this one.  Prince Harry was caught with his pants down (literally) without his knowledge.  Carole...who is only a "royal" by marriage (and a distant one at that) made a filthy statement about another woman's sex act on national television.  It was not the comment about Sonja that was objectionable but rather the crass description.  This was a case of TMI for sure.


----------



## kalodie1

limom said:


> It does not bug me that much, she found a market and this is now her brand.
> It did not hurt Jackie. Why not?



I just find it disrespectful to her late husband's memory and his family.  Just not something I would do.  But people grieve in different ways I guess.

Jackie never branded herself a widow btw...she actually never branded herself as anything but a working, fiercely protective mother.


----------



## kalodie1

chowlover2 said:


> What amazes me is why she did the show at all. I read that her net worth is $50 million, she is by far the richest of the NYC Housewives. Why put yourself through all of that? Does it matter whether her book is a hit or not? No.



I can't begin to imagine how mortified Lee Radziwill must be over this.  She has always been relatively private as well.


----------



## GoGlam

LADC_chick said:
			
		

> Sonja aired her own dirty laundry. She was really giddy talking about what happened in the garden. She didn't only just say something in her separate interview, but while they were in St. Barth's, Sonja kept bringing it up. Heather, in one of her interviews, also mentioned that she and LuAnn came upon Sonja getting busy with pirate boy. Carole commented about Sonja getting busy with pirate boy.
> 
> On whether it was "princess-like" for Carole to talk about it I laugh because, um, Prince Harry was caught out butt nekkid in Vegas this summer (and that doesn't even touch some of the other controversial things he's done)...



Talking about getting busy is one thing, but saying what in particular Sinja did using "butt-f*ck" knowingly on a public forum and calling yourself a princess is another.


----------



## GoGlam

Ugh I feel gross even repeating that phrase on the forum... Excuse me ladies!


----------



## guccimamma

kalodie1 said:


> You are not really comparing apples to apples on this one.  Prince Harry was caught with his pants down (literally) without his knowledge.  Carole...who is only a "royal" by marriage (and a distant one at that) made a filthy statement about another woman's sex act on national television.  It was not the comment about Sonja that was objectionable but rather the crass description.  This was a case of TMI for sure.



that's how i see it. 

harry didn't make any statements about another person, he was caught on a cell phone camera in his hotel room. he wasn't talking filth about someone on a televion show. if he did, i'd think he was pretty disgusting.

i can't even really fathom what she said...i wouldn't even be able to write it here. it's just not something people talk about.


----------



## guccimamma

limom said:


> I have my doubts on this one. I think you would fit right in



thanks! but i can't afford it 

i'm an ugg boot wearing mini van driving soccer mom. i can dream about my UES alter-ego.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Michele26 said:


> OT/ Reading the book _Killing Kennedy,_and just watched a documentary about JFK. Jackie was the epitome of grace and class.
> 
> I think Carole is fake, and she thinks her intellect is superior to the other women on the show.


 

  There was only one Jackie Kennedy.... no one has come close not even

  her sister Lee..and very doubtful that we will ever see the likes

   of her style, grace & class again... at least not in my lifetime

 Carole needs a reality check at times... this princess thing is getting
 tired..


----------



## LADC_chick

I took the statement to be a judgment about how "royals" act or how they should act (kind of like when LuAnn on the reunion ridiculously said something about how the princesses she knows don't behave whatever kind of way), whether we're talking about what they say or what they do. 

I agree that Carole is only distantly related to some royals (and it's by marriage, to be exact), but I guess I'm not holding her to some standard of "royalty" because she's not one, and two, many royals (actual royals) behave badly. Carole especially said in one of the episodes she can be immature about things. I can get behind being offended and/or bothered by what she said in the interview, but I just don't see how whether she's a princess or not is relevant to that. That was my ultimate point anyway.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> thanks! but i can't afford it
> 
> i'm an ugg boot wearing mini van driving soccer mom. i can dream about my UES alter-ego.



Not everyone is a multiple millionnaire on the UES, I was a mere College Student and I still know tons of really, really interesting people.

Regarding Jackie and Carole, of course Carole was not born in that milieu but I can assure you that Jackie had her less than "Kennedy" moment.
Besides, even Princesses let their hair down.
Stephanie de Monaco, anyone?

The Bu** f*** comment was crude and crass. But it fit in the persona that Carole crafted.

She somehow decided than being a widow was what she wanted to be and never remarried, so widow she can be.
Although of course, being Widow Radzill comes with its advantages.

Who does not dream to be a Princess?


----------



## chowlover2

kalodie1 said:


> I can't begin to imagine how mortified Lee Radziwill must be over this. She has always been relatively private as well.


 Precisely. I honestly don't think it was a good move. Carole worked behind the scenes at ABC, she doesn't come across as a fameho. Her first book did well, it really doesn't matter if her widow's guide sells or not. I honestly would not want my privacy invaded by TV cameras. I just don't get it!


----------



## chowlover2

kalodie1 said:


> I just find it disrespectful to her late husband's memory and his family. Just not something I would do. But people grieve in different ways I guess.
> 
> Jackie never branded herself a widow btw...she actually never branded herself as anything but a working, fiercely protective mother.


Jackie was the epitome of class. She could have written a memoire that would have blown other people out of the water, but she didn't. She put her kids first, always. Granted Carole doesn't have kids. She is definitely a talented writer, her blog was always entertaining.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> Jackie was the epitome of class. She could have written a memoire that would have blown other people out of the water, but she didn't. She put her kids first, always. Granted Carole doesn't have kids. She is definitely a talented writer, her blog was always entertaining.



It is a different generation.
I know that Jackie is some kind of Idols for many however she was not always a bastion of good judgement, nor classy behavior for that matter.
However, she was a he'll of a pragmatic woman.


----------



## bisbee

Michele26 said:


> I think Carole is fake, and she thinks her intellect is superior to the other women on the show.



I happen to agree with her!  Well...I'd say Heather is also a very smart woman, but that's it.

Also...do you really think she would care about her mother-in-law's reaction to her being on the show?  I'm not saying she shouldn't care, but I don't think she does.  She was widowed quite a few years ago.

I also believe she thought it would be a hoot to be on the show...in addition to the priceless publicity for her new book.  I like her - she is very clever, and she makes me laugh.


----------



## kalodie1

limom said:


> It is a different generation.
> I know that Jackie is some kind of Idols for many however she was not always a bastion of good judgement, nor classy behavior for that matter.
> However, she was a he'll of a pragmatic woman.



Agreed about Jackie...while I always respected her as a mother and a style icon let's not forget the less then "classy" marriage to Onasis.  He was certainly not the epitome of class.  Rich, for sure but classy?  Hardly.  She went for the money.

Back to topic:  I don't care what Carole calls herself: Princess, Window, whatever.  Any woman who is comfortable making that kind of gross statement on tv and sees nothing wrong with it is questionable in my book.


----------



## kalodie1

bisbee said:


> I happen to agree with her!  Well...I'd say Heather is also a very smart woman, but that's it.
> 
> Also...do you really think she would care about her mother-in-law's reaction to her being on the show?  I'm not saying she shouldn't care, but I don't think she does.  She was widowed quite a few years ago.
> 
> I also believe she thought it would be a hoot to be on the show...in addition to the priceless publicity for her new book.  I like her - she is very clever, and she makes me laugh.



Yes she is smart but also quite pretentious.  Heather is much more down to earth and smart as a whip.  My money is on her.


----------



## Michele26

bisbee said:


> *I happen to agree with her!  Well...I'd say Heather is also a very smart woman, but that's it.*
> 
> Also...do you really think she would care about her mother-in-law's reaction to her being on the show?  I'm not saying she shouldn't care, but I don't think she does.  She was widowed quite a few years ago.
> 
> I also believe she thought it would be a hoot to be on the show...in addition to the priceless publicity for her new book.  I like her - she is very clever, and she makes me laugh.



It's the condescension that turns me off.


----------



## limom

kalodie1 said:


> Yes she is smart but also quite pretentious.  Heather is much more down to earth and smart as a whip.  My money is on her.



She is a bit pretentious but it comes with her occupation.(writer)

Heather is smart but she also got the sweetheart edit this year, so who knows what will come if she decides to stay.
imo, she will turn into a name dropper and a competitive shrew in a New York Minute.
I liked that she did not mutilate her face like so many in her Industry.
Like Sonja and Ramona said, she is ugly but becomes prettier as you get to know her.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Jackie sold her soul for $1 million to stay married to Jack, He was cheating on her & his father offered her a cool million to stay so Jack could be in politics. 

She was living with a married man (who wasn't married to her) at the time of her death. Funny how the media kept that under wraps. Or it was ignored cause of the Kennedy mystic. 

Onassis - they had an agreement, she married him for his money & he stated he got the most desirable woman on the planet.  He made comments many time about her being a gold digger. She spent very little time with him. This was well know & reported through many reliable sources over the years.


----------



## kalodie1

Let's be clear about one thing...Heather is not a pretty woman no matter how well you get to know her. On the outside that is...kadoos to her for not getting the prerequisite nose job.


----------



## kalodie1

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Jackie sold her soul for $1 million to stay married to Jack, He was cheating on her & his father offered her a cool million to stay so Jack could be in politics.
> 
> She was living with a married man (who wasn't married to her) at the time of her death. Funny how the media kept that under wraps. Or it was ignored cause of the Kennedy mystic.
> 
> Onassis - they had an agreement, she married him for his money & he stated he got the most desirable woman on the planet.  He made comments many time about her being a gold digger. She spent very little time with him. This was well know & reported through many reliable sources over the years.


I think her only true relationship was Maurice Templesman(not positive on the name) who was with her until the end. He may have been married to another woman but apparently in name only.  He was a father figure to her grown children as well and was, by local account, a heck of a good guy and adored her and shied away from the limelight.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

kalodie1 said:


> I think her only true relationship was Maurice Templesman(not positive on the name) who was with her until the end. He may have been married to another woman but apparently in name only.  He was a father figure to her grown children as well and was, by local account, a heck of a good guy and adored her and shied away from the limelight.



That's him. (I grew up in the midwest in the 60's & 70's, so my standards are different for marriage I guess). 

Also heard he was a good guy & really grew Jackie's fortune.  But why not get divorced? It would not of affected where Jackie was buried like if she divorced Onassis.

When did Carol say that, good Lord I missed that. Am not repeating it either. lol 

Not into royals so don't hold them to special standards. Don't actually pay much attention to them.


----------



## limom

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Jackie sold her soul for $1 million to stay married to Jack, He was cheating on her & his father offered her a cool million to stay so Jack could be in politics.
> 
> She was living with a married man (who wasn't married to her) at the time of her death. Funny how the media kept that under wraps. Or it was ignored cause of the Kennedy mystic.
> 
> Onassis - they had an agreement, she married him for his money & he stated he got the most desirable woman on the planet.  He made comments many time about her being a gold digger. She spent very little time with him. This was well know & reported through many reliable sources over the years.



+1
Kristina Onasis RIP despised Jackie who was horrible to her and her father.


----------



## limom

Vegas Long Legs said:


> That is the guy who was married to someone else.



Was Mrs Templesman even interviewed and asked about how she felt about her husband having a relationship with Jackie?


----------



## kalodie1

limom said:


> Was Mrs Templesman even interviewed and asked about how she felt about her husband having a relationship with Jackie?



I may be wrong but I seem to remember that his wife was either in a coma for years or was in a home of some kind...something like that.

Anyone know?


----------



## chowlover2

kalodie1 said:
			
		

> I may be wrong but I seem to remember that his wife was either in a coma for years or was in a home of some kind...something like that.
> 
> Anyone know?



I think you're right, she had some kind of sickness and he didn't feel that divorcing her was an option.


----------



## kalodie1

The fact that it is not common knowledge given their social status is a testament to him.  He was from what I understand just as intensely private as she was.


----------



## limom

kalodie1 said:


> The fact that it is not common knowledge given their social status is a testament to him. He was from what I understand just as intensely private as she was.


 
Honestly, it was public knowledge however he is as well connected if not more than she was.

He was born in Belgium and is one of the most prominent diamonds dealer in the US.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

There's a bunch of interesting books where Jackie is a main character (Bobby & Jackie) or Jackie shows up in others biographies (Grace Kelly). Grace Kelly - wild woman! 

Many I've read, Jackie is described as a rude shrew of a woman. She was so mean to women who she felt her husband might have an interest in. Or women she felt were lower on the food chain than her. 

'Bobby & Jackie' - what a read! Amazing things could go on & the media just ignored it. Not happening today. 

Worked with a woman 25+ years ago that said she was shopping in NYC & Jackie was there, screaming at the poor sale associate.


----------



## slang

Mrs Templesman refused to divorced her husband due to religious reasons, he obeyed her wishes and they never divorced


----------



## limom

slang said:


> Mrs Templesman refused to divorced her husband due to religious reasons, he obeyed her wishes and they never divorced


 
It is not like he had a choice.


----------



## Michele26

Did Jackie live with Templesman? Was he the man that use to walk with her through the city?


----------



## kalodie1

All interesting but sadly off topic.  Yes he lived with her from what I understand.


----------



## limom

kalodie1 said:


> All interesting but sadly off topic. Yes he lived with her from what I understand.


 
But also more interesting.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Wife's name Lilly Bucholz. Lots of interesting info on goggle.  

Back on topic - I missed Sonja & Ramona stating Heather was ugly. Was on vacation for 3 weeks, wonder what else I missed. 
I know this is lame but I'm the one to go OT. lol


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:
			
		

> But also more interesting.



Can we start another thread somewhere, what could we call it? I saw Bill O'Reilly on Katie the other day. I don't agree with his politics, but as a historian he is very interesting. He said Jackie knew all about Marilyn. He wouldn't divulge much, since he is pushing the book.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Sorry I missed that. 
I want to read O'Reily's book. 
Ooops! OT


----------



## chowlover2

vegas long legs said:
			
		

> i want to read o'reily's book.
> Ooops! Ot



+1


----------



## slang

limom said:


> It is not like he had a choice.



Not sure how it works in the US, but where I live you can still get a divorce if one party contests it, just takes longer


----------



## limom

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Wife's name Lilly Bucholz. Lots of interesting info on goggle.
> 
> Back on topic - I missed Sonja & Ramona stating Heather was ugly. Was on vacation for 3 weeks, wonder what else I missed.
> I know this is lame but I'm the one to go OT. lol


 During the reunion, they did not exactly called her ugly but said that she got prettier as the time went on. It was onle of those back handed compliment.
I laughed at Heather's face.


----------



## limom

slang said:


> Not sure how it works in the US, but where I live you can still get a divorce if one party contests it, just takes longer


 
I was assuming she still lived in Belgium and he would not have gotten an orthodox divorce easily depending on the situation.


----------



## Michele26

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Sorry I missed that.
> I want to read O'Reily's book.
> Ooops! OT



It's a very easy read. I started it yesterday & couldn't put it down.

Jackie knew about all the women in JFK's life. She would even leave the WH on a Thursday thru Sunday with the children so he had plenty of time with different women.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Carole is kind of like a more successful, smarter Sonja. I'm not saying Carole didn't marry for love but they both married men from a much higher socioeconomic group. When I was young I never managed to fall for the wealthy guy, I'm fascinated by women who do.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Michele26 said:


> It's a very easy read. I started it yesterday & couldn't put it down.
> 
> Jackie knew about all the women in JFK's life. She would even leave the WH on a Thursday thru Sunday with the children so he had plenty of time with different women.



Yes, I've read a few biographies of Jacqueline. She was totally old school in that respect! I do think she truly loved him, though.

Lee Radziwill is apparently suffering from Alzheimer's. Sad.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Especially the kind of wealth Carole & Sonya married. And both these men had very well known names.

Thanks Jenny for guiding us back. Although I'm dying to ask ?'s about Carols' MIL. Guess I'll go to goggle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jenny Cadine said:


> Yes, I've read a few biographies of Jacqueline. She was totally old school in that respect! I do think she truly loved him, though.
> 
> Lee Radziwill is apparently suffering from Alzheimer's. Sad.


 

    This is just heartbreaking...

    The family has gone through more than their fair share for sure....


----------



## kalodie1

I am all for OT as long as no one slaps our fingers...

Jackie O. was a lot of smoke and mirrors and I am sure she cultivated this "Private" image.  I will say that she protected her kids from the limelight as much as possible, especially Caroline. John Jr. loved it so he was a different story.


----------



## limom

kalodie1 said:


> I am all for OT as long as no one slaps our fingers...
> 
> Jackie O. was a lot of smoke and mirrors and I am sure she cultivated this "Private" image.  I will say that she protected her kids from the limelight as much as possible, especially Caroline. John Jr. loved it so he was a different story.



John Jr was one of the most handsome men I have ever seen.
I once crossed path with him on 5th by his mother's house and I was left drooling.


----------



## kalodie1

Yes I agree about John Jr. Had a friend who worked with him in the DA's office.  He was really quite stunning...but not too bright apparently.


----------



## limom

kalodie1 said:


> Yes I agree about John Jr. Had a friend who worked with him in the DA's office.  He was really quite stunning...but not too bright apparently.



Didn't he fail the bar exam like 4 times?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

JFK Jr probably didn't want to overwhelm everyone with looks, charm, & brains. lol

I'll bet he'd still be a stunner today. 

Hey we are talking about one of Carole's BFF's, sort of on topic. Anybody read her book?
On youtube is a tribute to Carole's husband. And a video about her.


----------



## km8282

limom said:
			
		

> John Jr was one of the most handsome men I have ever seen.
> I once crossed path with him on 5th by his mother's house and I was left drooling.



Wow! Lucky you. What an amazing celeb sighting. Would loved to have seen him and Carolyn in person (RIP)


----------



## rockhollow

I know it was kind of off topic, but all the Kennedy talk was very interesting, being Canadian, I didn't know lots of that information. Now I want to know more!


----------



## DC-Cutie

rockhollow said:


> I know it was kind of off topic, but all the Kennedy talk was very interesting, being Canadian, I didn't know lots of that information. Now I want to know more!



Some people think the Kennedy name is a curse.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

They had many tragedies in the family. That is for sure.

Teddy was probably the most interesting one of all. Of course he had a long life, where the other brothers didn't.

Rock - if you ever go to Boston, try to take a side trip to the Kennedy Library. Gorgeous building designed by IM Pei on a too die for piece of land. Am ashamed to say I learned more about the Cuban crisis there than in school.  Visited last month.


----------



## GoGlam

Yeah the legend is they are cursed.  Joe made the family money from bootlegging during Prohibition.


----------



## Swanky

Let's get it back on track please


----------



## rockhollow

Vegas Long Legs said:


> They had many tragedies in the family. That is for sure.
> 
> Teddy was probably the most interesting one of all. Of course he had a long life, where the other brothers didn't.
> 
> Rock - if you ever go to Boston, try to take a side trip to the Kennedy Library. Gorgeous building designed by IM Pei on a too die for piece of land. Am ashamed to say I learned more about the Cuban crisis there than in school.  Visited last month.



Thanks for the tip. I'm  deftanetly  going to buy a book or two about the Kennedy's to read. I always thought of the Kennedy's as more a political family, and not really my cup of tea, but scandal, intrigue, and running around is right up my alley. My poor husband is so into all things politics, and it sadly falls on deaf ears with me, might be shocked to see me buying books about the Kennedy's - good for me.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm  deftanetly  going to buy a book or two about the Kennedy's to read. I always thought of the Kennedy's as more a political family, and not really my cup of tea, but scandal, intrigue, and running around is right up my alley. My poor husband is so into all things politics, and it sadly falls on deaf ears with me, might be shocked to see me buying books about the Kennedy's - good for me.



There is a document on HBO right now on "Ethel".
If you love intrigues then the Kennedy are right up your alley.

With the Mod's permission, I started a thread in the Celebrity Gossip section on Jackie O.


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> There is a document on HBO right now on "Ethel".
> If you love intrigues then the Kennedy are right up your alley.
> 
> With the Mod's permission, I started a thread in the Celebrity Gossip section on Jackie O.


 


good, that way we'll get back on topic here - the dreaded housewives.

I think Carole is very happy for everyone to know she's a princess, she just a bit more savy about getting it out there.


----------



## guccimamma

what carol said really bothered me. i don't care what anyone does, but i don't think that should be said so blatantly or even eluded to on a highly-watched television show. princess or not. 

the pirate jokes were funny, but i was shocked that carol took it to that level. even ramona stayed away from that subject.


----------



## guccimamma

part of what made jackie so classy, was her ability to spend money well. not tacky.

i figure i'd be a pretty classy lady if i had enough money


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I actually think Heather is very pretty. And I love the fact that she hasn't had a nose job. Hopefully it stays that way or maybe she will pull a Kathy from NJ.


----------



## rockhollow

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I actually think Heather is very pretty. And I love the fact that she hasn't had a nose job. Hopefully it stays that way or maybe she will pull a Kathy from NJ.


 
I also think Heather is pretty, and it would be such a shame if she changed her face to look like all the other plastic housewives.

At first I thought Carole looked fairly natural, but then at the reunion, she looked like she fit right in with the over-processed housewives.


----------



## lho

I think Heather is pretty too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Heather certainly did not strike me as ugly! Maybe not as glamorous as the other housewives.


----------



## Michele26

Heather has gorgeous hair too.


----------



## km8282

Alex Spoils Me said:
			
		

> I actually think Heather is very pretty. And I love the fact that she hasn't had a nose job. Hopefully it stays that way or maybe she will pull a Kathy from NJ.



Ugh. I sure hope not. I can't get into her new look. Though I have absolutely nothing against plastic surgery at all,  I think Heather has much bigger fish to fry between her business & her son's illness to worry about a nose job. Though, I do admit - I would have had one if I were her... But, I am very vain. 

And yes, as one poster said - she has absolutely gorgeous hair.


----------



## limom

Heather is average to me. She rubbed me the wrong way with her "gorgeous" shirt.
Her body is ok for someone, her age and with kids.
The hair is not a big deal as anyone can buy some.


----------



## LADC_chick

Re: Heather's hair. I think that's why I love her hair so much. Sure, anyone can go out and spend money on extensions, but Heather's hair is all hers. She's not quite Denise Richards territory with the gorgeous hair, but I really do like Heather's hair.


----------



## limom

LADC_chick said:


> Re: Heather's hair. I think that's why I love her hair so much. Sure, anyone can go out and spend money on extensions, but Heather's hair is all hers. She's not quite Denise Richards territory with the gorgeous hair, but I really do like Heather's hair.



She could have tracks


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> Re: Heather's hair. I think that's why I love her hair so much. Sure, anyone can go out and spend money on extensions, but Heather's hair is all hers. She's not quite Denise Richards territory with the gorgeous hair, but I really do like Heather's hair.



Yessss!!



limom said:


> She could have tracks



I think its all her hair. But, If she has tracks, she needs to give advice and help to a whole lot of women in this world. They look damn good!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Daily Mail UK article on Carole's book deal:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2220302/Real-Housewife-Carole-Radziwill-publish-The-Widows-Guide-Sex-Dating-signing-700k-book-deal.html


----------



## nycmom

wow i can't believe how harsh some women are when judging other womens appearances! makes me sad


----------



## LADC_chick

Congrats to Carole on her book deal!



nycmom said:


> wow i can't believe how harsh some women are when judging other womens appearances! makes me sad


Same here!


DC-Cutie said:


> Yessss!!
> 
> I think its all her hair. But, If she has tracks, she needs to give advice and help to a whole lot of women in this world. They look damn good!


I think it's all her hair too. It just hangs in such a way that makes me believe that it's all hers, but if it isn't then she needs to show some of these women out here how to wear tracks because hers (if they are tracks) are on point!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

nycmom said:


> wow i can't believe how harsh some women are when judging other womens appearances! makes me sad



me too


----------



## limom

LADC_chick said:


> Congrats to Carole on her book deal!
> 
> 
> Same here!
> 
> I think it's all her hair too. It just hangs in such a way that makes me believe that it's all hers, but if it isn't then she needs to show some of these women out here how to wear tracks because hers (if they are tracks) are on point!



bumble and bumble backroom. But yes, she could give tips on hair.


----------



## limom

nycmom said:


> wow i can't believe how harsh some women are when judging other womens appearances! makes me sad



You are right, she bugged me with the gorgeous shirt.
And she also reminds me of someone whom I am not very fond of.


----------



## Longchamp

http://www.examiner.com/article/bethenny-frankel-refuses-to-acknowledge-andy-cohen

Bethenny Frankel refuses to acknowledge Andy Cohen?


----------



## Bagbug

Aviva's dress was pretty at the Reunion.  That is the nicest thing I could say about her.  When did she become the MORAL COMPASS of the show?! You say horrible things to people and apolgize like it will magicaly go away, doesn't work that way Aviva!   You choose to be a HWoNY you have to deal with Ramona.  So if the new girsl went on thinking any different, they are more crazy than Ramona's crazy eyes


----------



## kalodie1

nycmom said:


> wow i can't believe how harsh some women are when judging other womens appearances! makes me sad



I don't think saying someone is not pretty is "judging" them.  It is no crime to not be conventionally pretty and no crime to comment on it.  No one is judging her as a person by saying she is not very attractive.  I also commend her for no getting her nose fixed..that is not harsh.  She is not pretty.  Big deal.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I think that it is ok to state an opinion here and every person has a right to one. Saying she is pretty or not pretty should be respected, right? 
It's not a big deal to me.
It is why I read this thread, if everyone agrees on everything it will become such a bore!


----------



## kalodie1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I think that it is ok to state an opinion here and every person has a right to one. Saying she is pretty or not pretty should be respected, right?
> It's not a big deal to me.
> It is why I read this thread, if everyone agrees on everything it will become such a bore!



Bravo... pun intended.


----------



## rockhollow

I remember when I first  joined the chat, I was always nervous to participate in case someone disagreed with my opinion - but the longer I belonged, the more I released that opinions is what this chat is all about. We all watch the same show, see the same people, and all see and interpret it differently -and there lies the joy of these threads - so many different views - it's great!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

How someone looks & personality quirks are so subjective. They are opinions. 
From someone's perspective. 

Some people take things very personally, others don't.


----------



## kalodie1

Vegas Long Legs said:


> How someone looks & personality quirks are so subjective. They are opinions.
> From someone's perspective.
> 
> Some people take things very personally, others don't.



Exactly.  Really don't want to have to monitor my opinions in case some find it offensive.  Really, who on earth cares?  This is all just a lark.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

Anyone watching? Who is this utterly gross guy with Sonja?


----------



## chowlover2

Jenny Cadine said:
			
		

> Anyone watching? Who is this utterly gross guy with Sonja?



He's someone she's dating, he works at Zappos and is in town on occasion. He is a work in progress, Sonja has things she wants fixed before she goes further. Like he snores, so she wants him to get surgery. The plus is her daughter loves him.


----------



## GoGlam

I liked Heather as the season went on. When I watched the lost footage episode, I began to see that Heather really believes she is the voice of reason and the authority on every single subject. She listens for a bit what others say, then gives her "humble opinion" which MUST be accepted and that's that.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Gosh when Zappos was mentioned I thought of someone about 28. He loses weight most likely he'll quit snoring. 

Love Heather's hair, Kyle just dropped off the hair throne for me. 

Gotta add to my post above, Let's all put our pics up & let everyone have a crack at rippin' on us. lol   No thanks, I'll pass. Isn't it funny how men in reality shows don't suffer the same critical judgement women do? Look at Tom Collicio on Top Chef. Or the guys on Pawn Stars. Never hear a word about how they look. 

40+ year old women don't look like 25 year olds. These ladies look good, all of them.


----------



## chowlover2

Vegas Long Legs said:
			
		

> Gosh when Zappos was mentioned I thought of someone about 28. He loses weight most likely he'll quit snoring.
> 
> Love Heather's hair, Kyle just dropped off the hair throne for me.
> 
> Gotta add to my post above, Let's all put our pics up & let everyone have a crack at rippin' on us. lol   No thanks, I'll pass. Isn't it funny how men in reality shows don't suffer the same critical judgement women do? Look at Tom Collicio on Top Chef. Or the guys on Pawn Stars. Never hear a word about how they look.
> 
> 40+ year old women don't look like 25 year olds. These ladies look good, all of them.



I agree!


----------



## limom

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Gosh when Zappos was mentioned I thought of someone about 28. He loses weight most likely he'll quit snoring.
> 
> Love Heather's hair, Kyle just dropped off the hair throne for me.
> 
> Gotta add to my post above, Let's all put our pics up & let everyone have a crack at rippin' on us. lol   No thanks, I'll pass. Isn't it funny how men in reality shows don't suffer the same critical judgement women do? Look at Tom Collicio on Top Chef. Or the guys on Pawn Stars. Never hear a word about how they look.
> 
> 40+ year old women don't look like 25 year olds. These ladies look good, all of them.



I have no problem posting my pics.






























Just kidding.

If you are on my tv, male or female trying to get my attention. You are going to get it.
I agree that all the RHNY take care of themselves and look good.
I happen to think that Heather is not pretty.  She has many other qualities that I appreciate. Like her body, she is tall, toned and has nice legs.
I think she is more aggressive and *****y than she has been shown and even a little petty.
Time will tell.


----------



## limom

My love for Ramona is never ending. She is the picture of loyalty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ramona.. takes the cake...what you sese is what you get... like it or not

she tells you exactly how it is!!


----------



## Michele26

I completely forgot RHONY was on last night (was watching the debate.) Was this a lost footage show?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> I completely forgot RHONY was on last night (was watching the debate.) Was this a lost footage show?



you didn't miss anything.  Here is a recap:

George lied about his age to Carol, probably to get in her panties
Luann rushed her children though eating their pizza
Avvia told her accident story AGAIN!
Sonja went on a 'date' with a douche.  But, she wasn't being much of a lady either, complaining throughout the date
Ramona was just being Ramona


----------



## Michele26

Thanks, DC


----------



## WingNut

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Gosh when Zappos was mentioned I thought of someone about 28. He loses weight most likely he'll quit snoring.
> 
> Love Heather's hair, Kyle just dropped off the hair throne for me.
> 
> *Gotta add to my post above, Let's all put our pics up & let everyone have a crack at rippin' on us. lol   No thanks, I'll pass. Isn't it funny how men in reality shows don't suffer the same critical judgement women do? Look at Tom Collicio on Top Chef. Or the guys on Pawn Stars. Never hear a word about how they look.
> 
> 40+ year old women don't look like 25 year olds. These ladies look good, all of them.*



Perfectly said!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

And its not just looks women get ragged on by other women about. 

Women can be terrible to each other over the smallest petty things. 

If there is woman who feels inferior over whatever, petty nonissue, there is a woman out there somewhere who is going to take the wrath for.


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> you didn't miss anything.  Here is a recap:
> 
> George lied about his age to Carol, probably to get in her panties
> Luann rushed her children though eating their pizza
> Avvia told her accident story AGAIN!
> Sonja went on a 'date' with a douche.  But, she wasn't being much of a lady either, complaining throughout the date
> Ramona was just being Ramona



 You forgot, Carole plugged her book.  Has there been a single episode where Aviva hasn't mentioned her leg?  I know that's editing, but still.  For someone who doesn't like to talk about it, she talks about a lot!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Gosh when Zappos was mentioned I thought of someone about 28. He loses weight most likely he'll quit snoring.
> 
> Love Heather's hair, Kyle just dropped off the hair throne for me.
> 
> Gotta add to my post above, Let's all put our pics up & let everyone have a crack at rippin' on us. lol   No thanks, I'll pass. Isn't it funny how men in reality shows don't suffer the same critical judgement women do? Look at Tom Collicio on Top Chef. Or the guys on Pawn Stars. Never hear a word about how they look.
> 
> 40+ year old women don't look like 25 year olds. These ladies look good, all of them.



Nicely said.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DC-Cutie said:


> you didn't miss anything.  Here is a recap:
> 
> George lied about his age to Carol, probably to get in her panties
> Luann rushed her children though eating their pizza
> Avvia told her accident story AGAIN!
> Sonja went on a 'date' with a douche.  But, she wasn't being much of a lady either, complaining throughout the date
> Ramona was just being Ramona





I had it on for background noise while doing schoolwork. Nothing, I mean nothing, made me raise my head.

Didn't watch Jersey's either. Do you have a recap for that one?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I had it on for background noise while doing schoolwork. Nothing, I mean nothing, made me raise my head.
> 
> Didn't watch Jersey's either. Do you have a recap for that one?



oh yeah, here you go:

Tre went to a bookstore, using dual pronunciation of her last name in the same breath - HILARIOUS.  Bookstore clerk gave her a blank stare!
Tre and Caroline tried to one up each other at a charity event.  Caroline's team one
Jacqueline and Chris took a trip to Chi town
Jacqueline and Caroline went shopping for a wedding dress, since she didn't have a proper wedding day photo
The gang had a cook-off on the camping trip, Tre won.

I think that's about it.  Again, a snooze fest


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> oh yeah, here you go:
> 
> Tre went to a bookstore, using dual pronunciation of her last name in the same breath - HILARIOUS.  Bookstore clerk gave her a blank stare!
> Tre and Caroline tried to one up each other at a charity event.  Caroline's team one
> Jacqueline and Chris took a trip to Chi town
> Jacqueline and Caroline went shopping for a wedding dress, since she didn't have a proper wedding day photo
> The gang had a cook-off on the camping trip, Tre won.
> 
> I think that's about it.  Again, a snooze fest



 I actually enjoyed the camping scenes.  It looked like everyone was having a lot of fun.  I guess that's why it was cut?  Jac in the wedding dress scenes...she's so immature.  I would have been mortified to be with her at that dress shop.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DC-Cutie said:


> oh yeah, here you go:
> 
> Tre went to a bookstore, using dual pronunciation of her last name in the same breath - HILARIOUS.  Bookstore clerk gave her a blank stare!
> Tre and Caroline tried to one up each other at a charity event.  Caroline's team one
> Jacqueline and Chris took a trip to Chi town
> Jacqueline and Caroline went shopping for a wedding dress, since she didn't have a proper wedding day photo
> The gang had a cook-off on the camping trip, Tre won.
> 
> I think that's about it.  Again, a snooze fest



Yikes, that sounds worse than NYC. Dodged a bullet there. 

Thanks, D.C.


----------



## impasto

Ack, Luanne with her children and the pizza=major awkward !


----------



## curlsjang

I am just watching it, did anyone see that scene when Carole went to pick up her packages and before she left, she leaned over and kissed him. Looked a little awkward, like he wasn't expecting it. I love Carole but just wondering if she was doing that for TV.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

curlsjang said:


> I am just watching it, did anyone see that scene when Carole went to pick up her packages and before she left, she leaned over and kissed him. Looked a little awkward, like he wasn't expecting it. I love Carole but just wondering *if she was doing that for TV*.




Probably! Didn't look natural.


----------



## limom

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Probably! Didn't look natural.



He is a character in her book.
Such a classic New York scene. Cliche but so familiar and true.


----------



## kalodie1

I maintain Carole is a big phony...I don't fault her for it but a phony.  Have heard this from people who used to work with her too. She is play acting to help the book.  No crime in that.


----------



## bisbee

I don't care if Carol is play acting - I still like her and enjoy watching her.  I'm sure each of the women are different in "real" life.


----------



## km8282

bisbee said:
			
		

> I don't care if Carol is play acting - I still like her and enjoy watching her.  I'm sure each of the women are different in "real" life.



I would love to know which (if any) of these ladies  (in all the franchises) are different from the show in real life but for the better.


----------



## limom

kalodie1 said:


> I maintain Carole is a big phony...I don't fault her for it but a phony.  Have heard this from people who used to work with her too. She is play acting to help the book.  No crime in that.



They are all acting, thanks Comtesse for forcefully cluing the audience.
So Carole is a phony?


----------



## limom

km8282 said:


> I would love to know which (if any) of these ladies  (in all the franchises) are different from the show in real life but for the better.



In some ways , they all are.
The show exaggerate their flaws and minimize their positives.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The show does dramatizes their liabilities for sure...


----------



## Bagbug

Carole just doesn't fit.  She is too "Hippies follows a Guru" I don't know I miss when it was all new and Bethany was a struggling single friend of theirs.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^^ if Carole was older, could see her with George Harrison. (In the late 60's/early 70's) 

Carole doesn't fit, she's too smart, too worldly, too much on the ball. lol      Would love to sit down & pick her brain.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

kalodie1 said:


> I maintain Carole is a big phony...I don't fault her for it but a phony.  Have heard this from people who used to work with her too. She is play acting to help the book.  No crime in that.



I'm sure Carole is a famewh*re in her own way, still it helps to have an educated, intelligent woman on the show. That was Bethanny's old role. Aviva and Heather are intelligent too but one is crazier than Ramona and Heather's kinda boring.


----------



## limom

I thought that Aviva replaced cray-cray Kelly Bensimon.
 I am kind of missing the gummy bears guzzling, jogging on fifth avenue Kelly, the Columbia educated enigma.
Aviva is too dark. Who can forget "Incest is best"?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jenny Cadine said:


> I'm sure Carole is a famewh*re in her own way, still it helps to have an educated, intelligent woman on the show. That was Bethanny's old role. Aviva and Heather are intelligent too but one is crazier than Ramona and Heather's kinda boring.




Agree! Heather is boring, when she comes on the show I immediately start multi-tasking and Aviva is just plain nuts. 
Actually, I like having Carole on the show. She definitely fills a need there.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

limom said:


> I thought that Aviva replaced cray-cray Kelly Bensimon.
> I am kind of missing the gummy bears guzzling, jogging on fifth avenue Kelly, the Columbia educated enigma.
> Aviva is too dark. Who can forget "Incest is best"?



I liked Kelly! She brought some glamour, as well as the cray-cray.


----------



## DivineMissM

I'm now realizing Kelly's brand of crazy was pretty harmless and kinda entertaining compared to Aviva.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DivineMissM said:


> I'm now realizing Kelly's brand of crazy was pretty harmless and kinda entertaining compared to Aviva.




You are right. I definitely prefer Kelly over Aviva and her sleazy father. They kind of make me sick.


----------



## rockhollow

DivineMissM said:


> I'm now realizing Kelly's brand of crazy was pretty harmless and kinda entertaining compared to Aviva.


 
Me too! Kelly seemed quite harmless now compared to Aviva. I didn't like to see Kelly at Scary Island, but her other arguments seems quite tame compared to the attacks from Aviva on the other ladies.

And I am still shocked that Luann missed the wrath of Aviva. She was just a wild in St. Bart's, but I guess because she was feeding info to Aviva, she got a pass - makes to attacks of Aviva on Ramona and Sonja even more vindictive.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Totally agree Kelly Crazy is nothing like Aviva Crazy!

I still giggle about Kelly's "Al Sharpton!!" outburst on Scary Island.


----------



## needloub

Jenny Cadine said:


> I liked Kelly! She brought some glamour, as well as the cray-cray.



I definitely agree...I still remember her eclectic but glamorous home!


----------



## limom

needloub said:


> I definitely agree...I still remember her eclectic but glamorous home!



And her closet was to die for.


----------



## rockhollow

I've just seen the lost footage episode.

Sonja with the boyfriend was creepy. She likes him, but wants to change about a thousand things about him before she get serious - and then all those rules, Sonja get over yourself!
But I did really like the things that Sonja said in the final comments. It was nice to hear her apologize to Heather about the way she acted throughout the whole branding thing. It was good of her to acknowledge all the things that Heather did for her.

And even with lots more apologizing on Aviva's part, I didn't believe her. She just didn't seem sincere. 
Although after seeing her chat with Carole about her mom and the drinking, I could see maybe how she's react poorly to all the drinking by Ramona and Sonja, but because she has so many phobia's (real or not), it was hard to feel sorry for her. 
And of course, why wasn't Luann included in her tirade.

I liked the segments of poking fun at Luann, trying to make her brand. Her most used comment was -ummm, ummm. She's better put a bit more thought into what she wants to do before going to a manufacturer.
The scene at the Pizza Parlor was bizarre. I guess it was supposed to show what a loving, caring mother she was, but it didn't work. I felt sorry for the kids, Luann treating them like toddlers.
Luann's final comments seems like she was trying to convince us of her devotion to Jacques, again not believable. I think once Luann is out of the limelight, Jacques will be gone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ I've mentioned this before, earlier this year I saw Jacques on the street in the UES.
Really looked quite handsome and had a nice vibe about him. It will be interesting to see what happens next or after Luann's housewife status comes to an end.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Vigee - are those macaroons in your pic available in NYC? Can you tell me where? lol 
Will be there next month.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Vigee - are those macaroons in your pic available in NYC? Can you tell me where? lol
> Will be there next month.




They are from Laduree, a few blocks from my home. It is on Madison between 70th/71st on the west side of the street. 
Can't miss the light green awning. They are TDF.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

VigeeLeBrun said:


> They are from Laduree, a few blocks from my home. It is on Madison between 70th/71st on the west side of the street.
> Can't miss the light green awning. They are TDF.



Love Laduree, had them in Paris!  Heard there was one in NYC. 
Oh joy I'm going to be in that area! Thank you!  I can't wait.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Vegas Long Legs said:


> Love Laduree, had them in Paris!  Heard there was one in NYC.
> Oh joy I'm going to be in that area! Thank you!  I can't wait.




I agree! They are the BEST. Have fun in NYC!


----------



## GoGlam

Any mention of Laduree is like torture for me! Cravings galore now!

Am I the only one who found most of the other non-St. Barths-related episodes kind of boring?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GoGlam said:


> Any mention of Laduree is like torture for me! Cravings galore now!
> 
> Am I the only one who found most of the other non-St. Barths-related episodes kind of boring?




Actually, this thread is more entertaining than the show this season! I am hoping that RHOBH will be better.


----------



## rockhollow

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Actually, this thread is more entertaining than the show this season! I am hoping that RHOBH will be better.


 
I totally agree, this thread is so much better than the show. If they would only have someone from here on the reunion show asking questions, now that would have been entertaining.


----------



## GoGlam

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> Actually, this thread is more entertaining than the show this season! I am hoping that RHOBH will be better.






			
				rockhollow said:
			
		

> I totally agree, this thread is so much better than the show. If they would only have someone from here on the reunion show asking questions, now that would have been entertaining.



BH should be good.  So excited to Vanderpump-it-up! Ha


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:
			
		

> BH should be good.  So excited to Vanderpump-it-up! Ha



Me too! A little over a week to go!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chowlover2 said:


> Me too! A little over a week to go!




Can't wait, now I will have to find the RHOBH's thread!


----------



## chowlover2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Can't wait, now I will have to find the RHOBH's thread!


The last thread was closed, so I'm guessing Swanky will be starting a new one, I can't wait!


----------



## Love4H

Luann has the most gorgeous son. His face is amazing, he should be a model. He has this Italian model type in his face and figure. Absolutely stunning boy.


----------



## chowlover2

Carole was on WWHL tonight. On of the viewers called and asked if she plumped her upper lip. The answer was no, she had an accident hen younger and has scar tissue on the upper right lip. She said she never noticed til she was on TV.


----------



## guccimamma

i have been meaning to say this forever....the earring/necklace combo that ramona wears looks cheap...like she got it at claires.


----------



## SherryF

guccimamma said:
			
		

> i have been meaning to say this forever....the earring/necklace combo that ramona wears looks cheap...like she got it at claires.



I've never been a fan of here jewelry because she only knows how to wear "sets".  No mix and match, only all the same.  She will frequently have a pendant on and then the same earrings on her ears.  Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that kind of eighties?


----------



## DivineMissM

chowlover2 said:


> Carole was on WWHL tonight. On of the viewers called and asked if she plumped her upper lip. The answer was no, she had an accident hen younger and has scar tissue on the upper right lip. She said she never noticed til she was on TV.



 I knew it was a scar!  I love when I'm right.


----------



## chowlover2

DivineMissM said:


> I knew it was a scar! I love when I'm right.


She mentioned that now she was thinking about having it removed, but both Andy and Pharrell told her no. I think it must depend on lighting. On the Reunion show that side got the most lighting, and we noticed it. Her head was turned in the other direction last night and you didn't even notice it.


----------



## swags

SherryF said:


> I've never been a fan of here jewelry because she only knows how to wear "sets". No mix and match, only all the same. She will frequently have a pendant on and then the same earrings on her ears. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that kind of eighties?


 
I think Ramona peaked in the 1980s cause I see traces of it still. The curled under bangs, some of the dresses and she showed off her old fitness photos one season.


----------



## chowlover2

swags said:
			
		

> I think Ramona peaked in the 1980s cause I see traces of it still. The curled under bangs, some of the dresses and she showed off her old fitness photos one season.



They say alot of people have problems moving from a fav time period in their lives. I'm guessing she was having the time of her life then.


----------



## Waffle65

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but the producers are thinking about changing up the cast again for season six.



> The Real Housewives of New York producers decided to shake up the cast last season by firing over half the women and added three new housewives to the cast to give fans something new after a dramatic fourth season with Jill Zarin, Kelly Bensimon and Cindy Barshop. However, last years major shakeup isnt enough, as producers are reportedly looking to make some new changes to the upcoming cast, according to a new Wetpaint Entertainment report released on Nov. 8.
> 
> According to the report, The Real Housewives of New York producers have been speaking with fashion personality, Jene Luiciani, and it sounds like they want her to be part of the cast and the sixth season. However, she is reportedly not the only woman that producers are considering. Theres at least one more person theyre currently looking at, a source has told the website. She may turn out to be a better fit for the show than [Luciani].
> 
> So, what do these new girls have to offer that Heather Thomson, Aviva Drescher and Carole Radziwill do not? Jene fits the bill in terms of money and class, but shes primarily based in Westchester, not in New York City. Thats where she spends most of her time. The other woman theyre interested in lives in Manhattan, which just works better for the show. Theyre really looking for city girls, not suburban moms, the source explains.
> 
> There is nothing set in stone as of now. Producers are just scouting out potential women now. This is all in the very early stages, the source has revealed. I dont think any of the current cast members are looking to leave right now. If they dont return for Season 6, it wont be their choice. It sounds like there will be some broken hearts in New York.



http://www.examiner.com/article/rhony-producers-already-planning-another-major-shakeup-the-cast


----------



## chowlover2

Waffle65 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but the producers are thinking about changing up the cast again for season six.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/rhony-producers-already-planning-another-major-shakeup-the-cast


Isn't that interesting?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I hope they get rid of Aviva and Louann.


----------



## chowlover2

Wentworth-Roth said:
			
		

> I hope they get rid of Aviva and Louann.



I do as well. Neither offer anything to the show.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

I can't believe Andy would get rid of Carole, unless she wanted to go. They need to lose Luann, she's a bore in spite of her pirates and parlez francaise.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

SherryF said:


> I've never been a fan of here jewelry because she only knows how to wear "sets".  No mix and match, only all the same.  She will frequently have a pendant on and then the same earrings on her ears.  Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't that kind of eighties?



I agree Ramona's jewelry is awful. It's like what I wore in junior high in the late 70's. Very Home Shopping Network in the earliest days of cable.


----------



## chowlover2

Jenny Cadine said:


> I can't believe Andy would get rid of Carole, unless she wanted to go. They need to lose Luann, she's a bore in spite of her pirates and parlez francaise.


 I doubt if Andy would get rid of Carole unless she wanted to leave. He has her on WWHL frequently, and she's a fan fav. We can't sayas much for LuAnn or Aviva, though Aviva brings the crazy.


----------



## Love4H

He got rid of Krazy Kelly and she was very entertaining...
Aviva is dangerously crazy thou...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

My vote is on Aviva leaving the show. She is horrible to watch and must be worse to work with for the crew and cast members.


----------



## cjy

Jenny Cadine said:


> I agree Ramona's jewelry is awful. It's like what I wore in junior high in the late 70's. Very Home Shopping Network in the earliest days of cable.


 I just had an add a bead flash back.


----------



## GoGlam

I may be in the minority, but would be glad to see Ramona go.  She's always seemed delusional and sometimes like she forgot to take her meds. I'd like to see the show take a different direction since she seems to suck the oxygen out of a room when she's in a scene that doesn't involve partying with Sonja


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

GoGlam said:


> I may be in the minority, but would be glad to see Ramona go.  She's always seemed delusional and sometimes like she forgot to take her meds. I'd like to see the show take a different direction since she seems to suck the oxygen out of a room when she's in a scene that doesn't involve partying with Sonja



I would love to see her go as well. Never liked her.


----------



## rockhollow

GoGlam said:


> I may be in the minority, but would be glad to see Ramona go. She's always seemed delusional and sometimes like she forgot to take her meds. I'd like to see the show take a different direction since she seems to suck the oxygen out of a room when she's in a scene that doesn't involve partying with Sonja


 


Alex Spoils Me said:


> I would love to see her go as well. Never liked her.


 
I agree that's it time for Ramona to go, she's just gotten to difficult to watch, and does seem to suck the oxygen out of a room. Ramona just thinks too much of herself now (maybe always, but it's so over the top now). And Sonja would be ok without Ramona, she gets along with the other ladies - of course not Aviva, but hopefully she won't be returning for another season.

Although I'm not so fond of Luann, she's needed for Carole to poke, I do like that. Hopefully Luann will be finished with the baby nonsense.


----------



## Waffle65

I also kind of want Ramona to go. Sometimes I find her to be entertaining, but as the season went on, she just got on my nerves more and more. I'm also hoping that Luann and Aviva go.


----------



## Florasun

Ramona was kind of fun when Jill was on the show, I liked watching them scheme against each other. It kept their egos in check. Now Ramona's ego is the size of Manhattan. It is time for her to go. Aviva can go too. I am not a huge fan of Luanne, but I like snickering at her little pretensions.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I'm all for Ramona leaving too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Florasun said:


> Ramona was kind of fun when Jill was on the show, I liked watching them scheme against each other. It kept their egos in check. Now Ramona's ego is the size of Manhattan. It is time for her to go. Aviva can go too. I am not a huge fan of Luanne, but I like snickering at her little pretensions.




Agreed! Ramona is a little out dated, too. Aviva and Ramona should definitely leave the show. I tune them out when they are on.


----------



## GoGlam

I think we're all in agreement so who has the number of one of the producers!?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GoGlam said:


> I think we're all in agreement so who has the number of one of the producers!?




Hopefully, one of the assistants at Bravo reads this thread


----------



## chowlover2

You can tweet Andy. Obviously he listened to fans when it came to Jill.


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> You can tweet Andy. Obviously he listened to fans when it came to Jill.



Unfortunately, my twitter's linked to other public accounts so I try not to tweet people associated with reality tv for career purposes :/


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> Unfortunately, my twitter's linked to other public accounts so I try not to tweet people associated with reality tv for career purposes :/


 I don't blame you in the least...


----------



## rockhollow

GoGlam said:


> I think we're all in agreement so who has the number of one of the producers!?


 
Yes, I'm sure someone from Bravo reads our threads. So listen to us Bravo, we've all grown tired of Ramona, she's had her time, now send her away. The only negative part will be the happiness it will give Jill to see Ramona kicked to the curb for the same reason as her. Don't let you ego grow to large, the audience don't like it!


----------



## GoGlam

rockhollow said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm sure someone from Bravo reads our threads. So listen to us Bravo, we've all grown tired of Ramona, she's had her time, now send her away. The only negative part will be the happiness it will give Jill to see Ramona kicked to the curb for the same reason as her. Don't let you ego grow to large, the audience don't like it!


----------



## SherryF

Waffle65 said:
			
		

> I also kind of want Ramona to go. Sometimes I find her to be entertaining, but as the season went on, she just got on my nerves more and more. I'm also hoping that Luann and Aviva go.



Sooooooo true.  You read my mind.


----------



## SherryF

VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> My vote is on Aviva leaving the show. She is horrible to watch and must be worse to work with for the crew and cast members.



She is a true biatche'.....


----------



## SherryF

vegas long legs said:
			
		

> i'm all for ramona leaving too.



+1


----------



## kdo

I agree!  Ramona is boring, tiring, predictable, so full of herself...with a side of crazy.  She NEEDS to go.  Aviva is self involved and boring too.  I'm finding Luann irrelevant.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I have no problem with ramona, I find her pretty harmless. 

aviva on the other hand... probably better to not even start.


----------



## cheermom09

rockhollow said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm sure someone from Bravo reads our threads. So listen to us Bravo, we've all grown tired of Ramona, she's had her time, now send her away. The only negative part will be the happiness it will give Jill to see Ramona kicked to the curb for the same reason as her. Don't let you ego grow to large, the audience don't like it!



I actually quit watching because of Ramona!! I just couldn't take her anymore!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cheermom09 said:


> I actually quit watching because of Ramona!! I just couldn't take her anymore!




A small dose of Ramona goes a long way, same with Aviva. Help, Bravo!


----------



## needloub

My vote goes to getting rid of the ladies sitting to Andy Cohen's left at the reunion show...they do not bring anything new to the show.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I agree. Ro, Lu, (kinda like Son still but not very much). Aviva could go as well.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Another site did announce that Bravo has hired a new wife. She owns a, undergarment business. Seems they all do these days.


----------



## legaldiva

cjy said:


> I just had an add a bead flash back.



You crack me up (to use 80s language, too)!!!


----------



## legaldiva

rockhollow said:


> yes, i'm sure someone from bravo reads our threads. So listen to us bravo, we've all grown tired of ramona, she's had her time, now send her away. The only negative part will be the happiness it will give jill to see ramona kicked to the curb for the same reason as her. Don't let you ego grow to large, the audience don't like it!



+1

I'm so sick of Ramona that if she returns it will be the first time I choose NOT to watch a RH season.


----------



## DivineMissM

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Another site did announce that Bravo has hired a new wife. She owns a, undergarment business. Seems they all do these days.



Don't we already have one of those?

Ramona doesn't get my blood boiling like some of them, but she is boring.  It's always the same with her.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

legaldiva said:


> +1
> 
> I'm so sick of Ramona that if she returns it will be the first time I choose NOT to watch a RH season.



Yep!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DivineMissM said:


> *Don't we already have one of those?*
> 
> Ramona doesn't get my blood boiling like some of them, but she is boring.  It's always the same with her.



Everyone seems to have a shapeware line these days. Let me go find her.

Real Housewives of New York continues to be unsettled as new reports emerge that producers are looking to incorporate even more Housewives into the cast! 

First up, Page Six dishes that fashion-personality Jené Luciani could be headed to the cast next year! A source reveals that the underwear guru and author of "The Bra Book" completed a screen test for the series and has had cameras following her for two days. Too bad bra maven Jene wasn't around when Alex McCord was a member of the cast! 

They went to a meeting for her lingerie-inspired handbag line, a pole-dancing fitness class, and met her 3-year-old daughter at her country home, the source reveals. They also took a tour of her vintage clothing collection. 

CLICK CONTINUE READING FOR THE REST! 


Although nothing is confirmed, but producers are interested in Jene whose husband Bill works in fiance like Aviva Drescher's. Jene is currently being followed on twitter by a couple Real Housewives  including Aviva, Heather Thomson, and Melissa Gorga. Photos of Jene are below! 

Another contender to join the cast is reportedly a friend of one of the current cast members. 

Wetpaint also reveals that producers are on the hunt and another woman is being closely considered. Theres at least one more person theyre currently looking at, a production insider shares. She may turn out to be a better fit for the show than [Luciani].

No one is revealing the names of the mysterious second candidate as "this is all in the very early stages. As for why producers are considering her over Jene - it's an age-old NYC trope: location, location, location! 

Jene fits the bill in terms of money and class, but shes primarily based in Westchester, not in New York City. Thats where she spends most of her time," the insider explains. "The other woman theyre interested in lives in Manhattan, which just works better for the show. Theyre really looking for city girls, not suburban moms.

No word yet on who may get cut from the current cast (if any), although LuAnn de Lesseps has been rumored to be on the hotseat. The insider reveals that all the ladies are staying put  unless Bravo gives them their walking papers. I dont think any of the current cast members are looking to leave right now. If they dont return for Season 6, it wont be their choice.  

Lots of photos of her after the post.

Source www.Realitytea.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

If the new lady has a shape wear line, Jill zarin will be pissed!


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> If the new lady has a shape wear line, Jill zarin will be pissed!



She's already pissed about Heather.  She'll probably keel over.


----------



## LADC_chick

DivineMissM said:


> She's already pissed about Heather.  She'll probably keel over.



I know! She was already complaining about Heather being Jewish by injection, so if the new lady has a shape wear line and is legitimately Jewish, Jill's head will explode.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Jill in the corner, "It could have been me, it could have been meeeeeeeeee".


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> I know! She was already complaining about Heather being Jewish by injection, so if the new lady has a shape wear line and is legitimately Jewish, Jill's head will explode.



Jill almost had a heart attack going after heather not really being Jewish.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Jill in the corner, "It could have been me, it could have been meeeeeeeeee".



And thank goodness that it isn't!


----------



## DivineMissM

Jill had her chance and she blew it by showing her true colors.  No one to blame but herself.  Of course, she blames every one but herself.


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:


> Jill almost had a heart attack going after heather not really being Jewish.



She's so ridiculous.


----------



## SherryF

LADC_chick said:
			
		

> She's so ridiculous.



She's sincerely narcissistic.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I never understood why everyone hated Jill, I liked her... But in my defence, I don't live in the US and only watched the show, never followed what happend off screen...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Well, to put it bluntly, Jill Zarin is a scheming witch off-screen and on camera.


----------



## GoGlam

Sophie-Rose said:
			
		

> I never understood why everyone hated Jill, I liked her... But in my defence, I don't live in the US and only watched the show, never followed what happend off screen...



I understand why some or many don't like her.  I think she usually has good intentions but she got vilified by women who are no better than herself. The difference?  She's doing it to your face and usually being pretty honest in regard to her feelings  about someone/thing.  I liked her because she seemed less fake and there's something to be said about someone that puts themselves--the good, the bad and the ugly--out there.  I also love the allegiance Bobby has to her.. It means that she's probably a great, caring woman.


----------



## LADC_chick

I don't know. The allegiance that a husband has to a wife (or a wife to husband) doesn't really say anything about the same sex friendships the person has. Bobby loves Jill unconditionally, but it doesn't mean that Jill is a great girlfriend to have.

I mean, if one wants to believe the story she tried to sell to Andy when she was on WWHL (and I don't believe it, but I'll give her the benefit of the doubt just for this post)--that she orchestrated the fight with Bethenny because she thought it would be great TV, but she neglected to tell Bethenny that part so Bethenny did genuinely get angry--that's a crappy thing to do to a friend. That doesn't show Jill in a great and caring light I would say.


----------



## mundodabolsa

GoGlam said:


> I understand why some or many don't like her.  I think she usually has good intentions but she got vilified by women who are no better than herself. The difference?  She's doing it to your face and usually being pretty honest in regard to her feelings  about someone/thing.  I liked her because she seemed less fake and there's something to be said about someone that puts themselves--the good, the bad and the ugly--out there.  I also love the allegiance Bobby has to her.. It means that she's probably a great, caring woman.



personally I really dislike her because I find her so outrageously delusional. using her wwhl interview as an example simply because it's more present in my head, everything she said just had zero basis on the planet earth.  her petty jealousy of lisa's dog, her thinking she's better than Heather because she's authentically jewish... everything Jill says that she presents as her reasonable explanation for things is beyond irritating in its degree of imbecility.


----------



## DivineMissM

I really liked Jill until the episode where Bobby bought her that very nice Mercedes and she whined that she couldn't play her iPod in it, or some BS.  It was all downhill after that, for me.


----------



## GoGlam

Lol I don't know... The quest for fame will make people do weird things on tv. I don't think everyone or even most are what they appear like on tv


----------



## rockhollow

DivineMissM said:


> I really liked Jill until the episode where Bobby bought her that very nice Mercedes and she whined that she couldn't play her iPod in it, or some BS.  It was all downhill after that, for me.



oh yes, I forgot about that - didn't she say she wanted a different car because it?

I really did like Jill when the show started - but like so many of the housewives, I guess Jill was playing nice, and as  the series went on, we saw her true colours, and this Jill - I did not like.

She was quite whinny on WWHL - nothing  was her fault, it was all someone else's doing. I didn't believe alot of what she said to Andy - especially that the fight between her and Bethany was  all a plan of hers for better TV.
I wasn't that fond of Bethany, but that scene when she was crying outside of Jill's apt after Jill hung up on her looked real - she really seemed crushed.


----------



## Sassys

Sacked Real Housewives star Kelly Bensimon offloads Hamptons mansion for $5.76m after slashing price in half 

Former Real Housewives of New York star Kelly Bensimon has sold her Hamptons home for less than half the asking price

The former model, who was cut from the Bravo reality series last year, listed her sprawling mansion on the market in January for $12m.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-5-76m-slashing-price-half.html#ixzz2De5Tg0Ns


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Sacked Real Housewives star Kelly Bensimon offloads Hamptons mansion for $5.76m after slashing price in half
> 
> Former Real Housewives of New York star Kelly Bensimon has sold her Hamptons home for less than half the asking price
> 
> The former model, who was cut from the Bravo reality series last year, listed her sprawling mansion on the market in January for $12m.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-5-76m-slashing-price-half.html#ixzz2De5Tg0Ns



Ouch!

I love that house though.  The way it's decorated is perfect!  Love the mix of textures and styles.


----------



## LADC_chick

Is the Hamptons house the one with the stuffed horse in the living room?


----------



## Michele26

LADC_chick said:


> Is the Hamptons house the one with the stuffed horse in the living room?



I *think* that was in her apartment in NYC. Could be wrong though...


----------



## DivineMissM

Michele26 said:


> I *think* that was in her apartment in NYC. Could be wrong though...




You're right.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

DivineMissM said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I love that house though.  The way it's decorated is perfect!  Love the mix of textures and styles.



Yes. Koo Koo as Kelly is, she's one of the few women on any HW franchise who truly has good taste. Cynthia Bailey is another.


----------



## LADC_chick

Michele26 said:


> I *think* that was in her apartment in NYC. Could be wrong though...



Oh, OK. I don't remember much about her Hamptons home, then. The stuffed horse as well as her closet with all her Hermes bags stick out in my mind.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DivineMissM said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I love that house though.  The way it's decorated is perfect!  Love the mix of textures and styles.




Wow! Either she was asking way too much for the house or is seriously in need of a cash infusion.


----------



## Sassys

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wow! Either she was asking way too much for the house or is seriously in need of a cash infusion.



She was asking for way to much.


----------



## Sassys

'Green juices, spinning and no hotdogs!' Real Housewives' Aviva Drescher on how she keeps her bikini body in shape at 42


She has a stunning bikini body so it&#8217;s unsurprising that fans of Real Housewives of New York City are keen for Aviva Drescher to divulge her diet tips.

And now the mother-of-four has revealed her tried and trusted secrets for keeping herself in such great shape.

The gorgeous 42-year-old emphasised that eating healthily is they key component to maintaining her figure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...keeps-looking-fantastic-42.html#ixzz2H1x06eJR


----------



## GirlieShoppe

All the ladies look gorgeous in this photo:


----------



## starrynite_87

HermesNewbie said:
			
		

> All the ladies look gorgeous in this photo:



Agreed


----------



## sgj99

HermesNewbie said:


> All the ladies look gorgeous in this photo:



yes they do!  and while i may not like LuAnn or Aviva i have to say, clothes hang on their tall, slim frames beautifully.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:
			
		

> yes they do!  and while i may not like LuAnn or Aviva i have to say, clothes hang on their tall, slim frames beautifully.



That is true!


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> yes they do!  and while i may not like LuAnn or Aviva i have to say, clothes hang on their tall, slim frames beautifully.



They really do look great in the photo. I think they all look good but I think Ramona could have chosen something a bit more classy looking. She kind of has a playboy bunny look. Still has a great figure though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

They all look great.  I've always said this cast, for the most part, got it right in the cosmetic surgery/facial enhacement area.  Not too much, not too tight (except for Sonja)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DC-Cutie said:


> They all look great.  I've always said this cast, for the most part, got it right in the cosmetic surgery/facial enhacement area.  Not too much, not too tight (except for Sonja)




Totally agree, they haven't gone over the top with PS like some of the other housewives.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> They all look great.  I've always said this cast, for the most part, got it right in the cosmetic surgery/facial enhacement area.  Not too much, not too tight (except for Sonja)



and they dress the nicest.  the OC and Miami cast have way too much botox/fillers/PS along with fried, over processed hair/bad hair extensions.  and the OC ladies get the award to worst dressers:  i hate all the shiny fabrics with rhinestones.


----------



## FreshLilies

Beautiful photo. It will be a crazy season.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Same bishes?! Oh lawd.


----------



## LADC_chick

Is that a promo shot for this upcoming season, or is that from last season?


----------



## Jenny Cadine

swags said:


> They really do look great in the photo. I think they all look good but I think Ramona could have chosen something a bit more classy looking. She kind of has a playboy bunny look. Still has a great figure though.



Ramona looks like a trussed-up turkey! She is a Bravo institution, along with Vicki G!


----------



## Sassys

LADC_chick said:


> Is that a promo shot for this upcoming season, or is that from last season?



I recall that is an old photo


----------



## tequila29

I used to really enjoy watching the RHWONY but with the new cast, I have no interest.  LuAnne is unbearable to watch (she's a legend in her own mind) and no one else is interesting.  Sonja is desperate and old, Ramona is crazed and the other ladies have absolutely zero charisma.  Bethenny and Jill made the show fun and now they're gone.  Too bad the producers couldn't find more interesting people.


----------



## Althea G.

I keep wishing Bethenny would return, too, though I do NOT miss Jill one bit. I started off not liking Heather, but by the end, she became a favorite of mine. Aviva, however, BLEH!!!! She sort of makes me miss crazy Kelly--Kelly's kookyness was tolerable but Aviva's is just nasty and hypocritical and negative.

I think it's sort of funny that Alex did vlogs about the show even though she was fired. Doesn't she have anything else going for her that she has to hang on to the show that canned her? I did actually enjoy her commentary, but I kept thinking why she would bother doing that? $$$$ I guess.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tequila29 said:


> I used to really enjoy watching the RHWONY but with the new cast, I have no interest.  LuAnne is unbearable to watch (she's a legend in her own mind) and no one else is interesting.  Sonja is desperate and old, Ramona is crazed and the other ladies have absolutely zero charisma.  Bethenny and Jill made the show fun and now they're gone.  *Too bad the producers couldn't find more interesting people.*




My bet is, depending on the ratings, that the producers are looking for new cast members. Hopefully. 
Otherwise, I might not be able to watch the show next season. Too painful and idiotic.


----------



## seton

sgj99 said:


> yes they do!  and while i may not like LuAnn or Aviva i have to say, clothes hang on their tall, slim frames beautifully.



well, from a distance anyway. I once saw Luannie walking the runway and the back fat was not pretty.


----------



## sgj99

Althea G. said:


> I keep wishing Bethenny would return, too, though I do NOT miss Jill one bit. I started off not liking Heather, but by the end, she became a favorite of mine. Aviva, however, BLEH!!!! She sort of makes me miss crazy Kelly--Kelly's kookyness was tolerable but Aviva's is just nasty and hypocritical and negative.
> 
> I think it's sort of funny that Alex did vlogs about the show even though she was fired. *Doesn't she have anything else going for her that she has to hang on to the show that canned her?* I did actually enjoy her commentary, but I kept thinking why she would bother doing that? $$$$ I guess.



she and Simonused their 15 minutes of fame to appear on Celebrity Couples Therapy ... that was really a low point for them, showed just how desperate they were to stay on television.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sgj99 said:


> she and Simonused their 15 minutes of fame to appear on Celebrity Couples Therapy ... that was really a low point for them, showed just how desperate they were to stay on television.



That's sad


----------



## Sassys

Aren't you a Countess? Real Housewives star LuAnn de Lesseps wears leather minidress and racy tights to charity gala


She likes to think that she's one of the classier stars of Real Housewives of New York City.

But LuAnn de Lesseps, who was once married to a French Count, certainly didn't look like nobility as she stepped out on Thursday night in a tight leather minidress and a pair of racy black tights.

The 47-year-old reality star ensured that all eyes were on her at the We Are Family Foundation Gala in New York as she showed off her provocative look on the red carpet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-racy-tights-charity-gala.html#ixzz2Jg1OrJq4


----------



## LJS58

Well, at least the "Countless" is sort of wearing a dress. Aviva is only wearing a shirt!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Aviva looks like she's ready to hit the ice rink in that getup


----------



## Michele26

Ramona should always try to hide her hands.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

And I love Leanne's look. The other two, not so much but at least Ramonacoaster isn't in a jeweled-colored satin sheath dress - one-shouldered no less.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh dear Lord, Aviva's outfit *barf*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LuAnn, dressing way too young for her age!


----------



## nycmom

Lee Radziwell is the cover of The NY Times Style Magazine...

http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/07/the-real-lee-radziwill/


----------



## chowlover2

nycmom said:


> Lee Radziwell is the cover of The NY Times Style Magazine...
> 
> http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/07/the-real-lee-radziwill/



Carole posted link on Twitter this week, a fascinating article. I want to read anything I can about her, what a life!


----------



## Jujuma

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh dear Lord, Aviva's outfit *barf*



Just cuz you can wear an outfit doesn't mean you should!


----------



## slyyls

The paragraph below comes from Jill Zarins Facebook page.

I am so excited to be shooting a segment for the Telemundo Channel in my Jill Zarin Jewelry Showroom Thursday and to debut my new St. Tropez collection that is hot off the runway and available at LordandTaylor.com and Macy&#8217;s.com. (I am wearing it in the picture.)
The show will air at 6PM and 11PM on the Telemundo channel. You can check your local listings below.


Runway Jill? You mean with models, or the one that the plane landed on bringing your collection in from China?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

slyyls said:


> The paragraph below comes from Jill Zarins Facebook page.
> 
> I am so excited to be shooting a segment for the Telemundo Channel in my Jill Zarin Jewelry Showroom Thursday and to debut my new St. Tropez collection that is hot off the runway and available at LordandTaylor.com and Macys.com. (I am wearing it in the picture.)
> The show will air at 6PM and 11PM on the Telemundo channel. You can check your local listings below.
> 
> 
> *Runway Jill? You mean with models, or the one that the plane landed on bringing your collection in from China?*


----------



## slyyls

Jill Zarin ; your shipment is ready for pick up.

(photo credit flicker.com)


----------



## legaldiva

I'll watch for Carole.  She was hysterical.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

slyyls said:


> Jill Zarin ; your shipment is ready for pick up.
> 
> (photo credit flicker.com)



Hahahaha


----------



## mundodabolsa

legaldiva said:


> I'll watch for Carole.  She was hysterical.



I have a major girl crush on her.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

LuAnn De Lesseps and her boyfriend are still together (or so it seems):












Source.


----------



## GoGlam

Omg is that a baby bump!!?!??!


----------



## cjy

GoGlam said:


> Omg is that a baby bump!!?!??!


 kinda looks like one!


----------



## GoGlam

cjy said:


> kinda looks like one!



I tried googling it and nothing recent comes up


----------



## Michele26

She was probably just bloated.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Michele26 said:


> She was probably just *bloated*.



Let's all hope so!


----------



## cjy

GoGlam said:


> I tried googling it and nothing recent comes up


 I am sure we would have all heard about it by now. Oh well. Thanks for saving me the leg work because I was going to google too!


----------



## rubycat

Looks like a bump to me


----------



## Michele26

Didn't her mother reveal she had her tubes tide? She's not pregnant.


----------



## sgj99

GoGlam said:


> I tried googling it and nothing recent comes up





cjy said:


> I am sure we would have all heard about it by now. Oh well. Thanks for saving me the leg work because I was going to google too!



she's such a media-hound don't you think she would have tweeted the news or told it to someone in the media ... even before she told her boyfriend?


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> Didn't her mother reveal she had her tubes tide? She's not pregnant.



She could get pregnant though, if she had an embryo implanted? There have been women who go through menopause and carry babies for others. She could use a donor egg and his sperm


----------



## kalodie1

Ran into Ramona yesterday for the first time in a long time and I have to say: she looked amazing.  Her skin looked flawless even in the blazing sunshine...not plastic or overly pulled tight at all.  She looks 35...still with the same short sleeve/David Meister solid dress with little pumps attire but it really does work for her.


----------



## Waffle65

> The &#8220;Real Housewives of New York&#8221; have confirmed three cast members for the new season, which will begin taping within weeks, after holding out on the ladies all winter.
> Ramona Singer, Carole Radziwill and Heather Thomson have signed on the dotted line and will be back for the new season.
> They will also walk the blue carpet tonight at the Bravo Upfronts at Pillars 37 Studios in New York.
> Shaking in their boots are Countess LuAnn de Lesseps, Aviva Drescher and Sonja Morgan, who the network are still deciding on.
> The women are currently in negotiations over money, but Bravo is unsure they want the three to return.
> &#8220;They may want to round out the cast with fresh meat,&#8221; a source tells Confidenti@l.
> The cast had been on edge, waiting for the announcements as time ticked away leading to the upfronts.



http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ast-article-1.1306936?localLinksEnabled=false


----------



## slang

^I hope Sonja is back, her scenes with Ramona make me laugh and she seems like a fun, harmless friend


----------



## Waffle65

slang said:


> ^I hope Sonja is back, her scenes with Ramona make me laugh and she seems like a fun, harmless friend



I agree. Those two are really fun to watch together. Luann and Aviva need to go though.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Waffle65 said:


> I agree. Those two are really fun to watch together. Luann and Aviva need to go though.


 

  +1.... goodbye to LuAnn & she can take bad girl Aviva with her...

    They should call Jill & have lunch!!


----------



## slang

hotshot said:


> +1.... goodbye to LuAnn & she can take bad girl Aviva with her...
> 
> They should call Jill & have lunch!!




I agree!


----------



## mundodabolsa

slang said:


> ^I hope Sonja is back, her scenes with Ramona make me laugh and she seems like a fun, harmless friend



I also agree, I like sonja. 

I'm neutral on luann but will do cartwheels if aviva doesn't come back.


----------



## slang

mundodabolsa said:


> I also agree, I like sonja.
> 
> I'm neutral on luann but will do cartwheels if aviva doesn't come back.



Agreed, plus no Aviva means no George. I don't know if I could take his pervy comments and looks for another season


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I agree, it's time for Luann to go. I'm neutral on Aviva; I didn't hate her, but she definitely wasn't my favorite. I haven't liked Sonja since she referred to her middle-aged African American driver as her "driver boy" a few seasons ago. I would not be sad if she didn't return.


----------



## LADC_chick

I don't know if I could take George's dentures anymore.


----------



## Florasun

I'm glad Heather and Carole are back. I loved the scene where Heather was following Ramona around at the party, at first to try to talk to her, but then just to annoy the crap out of her.


----------



## twin-fun

I really liked Carole. I just hope being on the show doesn't turn her into one of those "fake" housewives like some of the other franchises have produced.


----------



## Sassys

*Now she's the cradle snatcher! Real Housewives' Sonja Morgan 'dates man 26 years her junior'... after divorcing husband, 82
*
She divorced her bank mogul husband John A. Morgan, the 82-year-old descendent of J.P. Morgan, in 2008.
And  on Wednesday night, it was clear that Real Housewives of New York star  Sonja Morgan is ready for something new - and much younger.
The  49-year-old was spotted at the Stand Up for a Cure for Juvenile  Diabetes Foundation event with a 23-year-old real estate developer and  manager named Benjamin Benalloul.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ye-set-man-26-years-junior.html#ixzz2Quoj8E9N 

​


----------



## LADC_chick

He looks older than 23 years. Either way, Sonja better get it!


----------



## Michele26

He looks great if that's him in this photo.


----------



## Ladybug09

They guy she's posing with, Is he gay?

ETA: I thought that was the BF.


----------



## Aimee3

kalodie1 said:


> Ran into Ramona yesterday for the first time in a long time and I have to say: she looked amazing.  Her skin looked flawless even in the blazing sunshine...not plastic or overly pulled tight at all.  She looks 35...still with the same short sleeve/David Meister solid dress with little pumps attire but it really does work for her.



Kalodie, what do you think her REAL secret is?  I am sure it's more than what we are shown on Bravo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Aimee3 said:


> Kalodie, what do you think her REAL secret is?  I am sure it's more than what we are shown on Bravo.



I honestly think that she has a cosmetic surgeon with delicate hands. You can tell she's been refreshed, but its not so drastic. Like Sonja or the women from the other franchises. 

Really, all of the NYC women look good.


----------



## sgj99

Sonja looks good ... but she's probably my least favorite.  i got real tired of her drunken antics and could only think about her young daughter having to deal with the fall out from having her mother shown on TV like that.  her "poor me, my uber-rich husband divorced me" act got real old.


----------



## Aimee3

DC-Cutie said:


> I honestly think that she has a cosmetic surgeon with delicate hands. You can tell she's been refreshed, but its not so drastic. Like Sonja or the women from the other franchises.
> 
> Really, all of the NYC women look good.



Well if anyone hears who her surgeon is, please do post the name!!!


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I honestly think that she has a cosmetic surgeon with delicate hands. You can tell she's been refreshed, but its not so drastic. Like Sonja or the women from the other franchises.
> 
> Really, all of the NYC women look good.



I agree, the NYC women look good. Actually the most "natural" work out of all the franchises. No huge breast implants, puffy faces etc. 
Very refreshed looking & nice skin!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

slang said:


> I agree, the NYC women look good. Actually the most "natural" work out of all the franchises. No huge breast implants, puffy faces etc.
> Very refreshed looking & nice skin!



100% agree, they look the most natural, especially compared to RHoBH or some of the other reality shows.


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> I agree, the NYC women look good. Actually the most "natural" work out of all the franchises. No huge breast implants, puffy faces etc.
> Very refreshed looking & nice skin!


 
i agree too, the NY cast looks the best.

i think the OC women look the worst - the bleached hair, stringy weaves, huge fake boobs, along with their skin tight pants and satin,sequiny halter tops that show their sun damaged skin.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sonja really does look great! Yikes -- sorry it's so big! I have no idea how to make it smaller.


----------



## Michele26

However old Sonja is, she looks great!


----------



## needloub

Michele26 said:


> However old Sonja is, she looks great!



Agreed!


----------



## Love4H

When is the new season going to start?
Is it announced yet?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HermesNewbie said:


> Sonja really does look great! Yikes -- sorry it's so big! I have no idea how to make it smaller.



Wowza! Sonja looks amazing! Not too over-done or pulled too tight. Very fresh.


----------



## Michele26

Just read that filming hasn't started for the new season, and the ladies are getting antsy.


----------



## cocosapphire

*Sonja Morgan Selling Colorado Ski Home for $9M*

Sonja has complained on the show about her  lack of ready cash, but if she gets a buyer and a price close to what she wants  for her scenic retreat she might stop the lamenting.

The amazing property boasts 35 acres of  rolling hills and breathtaking snow-capped mountain views.

The house itself is 8,300 square feet of  luxury from it's 35-foot-high ceilings to it's rustic hardwood  floors.

In what once was a 19th Century barn, the  home boasts numerous other features including an observatory, a waterfall and a  tennis court if one so feels inclined.

There's also quarters for a nanny, a must  among the rich and famous, and a library for quiet, restful reading. 

The living area not only has lofty ceilings  but an antler chandelier and wide windows offer views of the rugged countryside  at every turn. 

Sonja won't exactly be hurting for real  estate space once she lets this one go - she also owns a $10million Manhattan  townhouse and an $8million French chateau.

Another reason Sonja is smiling these days is  her new relationship with her decades-younger new boyfriend Benjamin  Benalloul.

The two share the same friends and were  introduced at a New York cigar bar a month ago.

Apparently things are going so swimmingly  that Sonja is allowing Benjamin to live with her, according to *Life & Style*.

'He couldnt afford his apartment,' an  insider told the magazine.

Sonja - who is mother to 12-year-old daughter  Quincy - recently confessed to Life & Style: 'Im  certainly enjoying my time with him. Any  girl would love to spend time with him.'

Sonja's ex-husband, coincidentally, was 33  years her senior.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...king-price-million-dollars.html#ixzz2SrmvFizR


----------



## Sassys

cocosapphire said:


> *Sonja Morgan Selling Colorado Ski Home for $9M*
> 
> Sonja has complained on the show about her  lack of ready cash, but if she gets a buyer and a price close to what she wants  for her scenic retreat she might stop the lamenting.
> 
> The amazing property boasts 35 acres of  rolling hills and breathtaking snow-capped mountain views.
> 
> The house itself is 8,300 square feet of  luxury from it's 35-foot-high ceilings to it's rustic hardwood  floors.
> 
> In what once was a 19th Century barn, the  home boasts numerous other features including an observatory, a waterfall and a  tennis court if one so feels inclined.
> 
> There's also quarters for a nanny, a must  among the rich and famous, and a library for quiet, restful reading.
> 
> The living area not only has lofty ceilings  but an antler chandelier and wide windows offer views of the rugged countryside  at every turn.
> 
> Sonja won't exactly be hurting for real  estate space once she lets this one go - she also owns a $10million Manhattan  townhouse and an $8million French chateau.
> 
> Another reason Sonja is smiling these days is  her new relationship with her decades-younger new boyfriend Benjamin  Benalloul.
> 
> The two share the same friends and were  introduced at a New York cigar bar a month ago.
> 
> Apparently things are going so swimmingly  that Sonja is allowing Benjamin to live with her, according to *Life & Style*.
> 
> 'He couldnt afford his apartment,' an  insider told the magazine.
> 
> Sonja - who is mother to 12-year-old daughter  Quincy - recently confessed to Life & Style: 'Im  certainly enjoying my time with him. Any  girl would love to spend time with him.'
> 
> Sonja's ex-husband, coincidentally, was 33  years her senior.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...king-price-million-dollars.html#ixzz2SrmvFizR



Wonder why, they never did a girls trip to her house, like on Beverly Hills.


----------



## Ladybug09

probably cause her ex wasn't having that.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladybug09 said:


> probably cause her ex wasn't having that.



Agree! Her ex probably axed that idea.


----------



## LADC_chick

Yeah, I think even being able to sell the Colorado home is a new development. I remember reading the Colorado house and another property got really tied up during the divorce, and Sonja wasn't even allowed access to them. I guess assets were finally settled and she can go ahead and sell the home now.


----------



## Swanky

*Real Housewives of New York City Cast Settles Contract Dispute*









The Cast of Season 6 of the Real Housewives of  New York Credit: Courtesy of Bravo
After a 24-hour contract dispute with Bravo, the _Real Housewives of New  York City_ cast has agreed to return for a sixth season, sources tell *Us**Weekly*. Original cast member *Ramona* *Singer* was the  first to reach an agreement with the show's production company, according to an  insider. *Sonja**Morgan* and *Aviva Drescher* followed suit,  while *Carole Radziwill* and *Heather Thomson*  waited until late Friday night to make a decision. Countess *LuAnn* *de**Lesseps* will also be returning, according to Deadline.

With its six cast members in place, the network is eager to begin production  on new episodes. TMZ and _The New York Post_'s Page Six had previously claimed that the women banded  together in an effort to increase their earnings. Though Bravo chose not to  comment on the claims, sources claimed the network threatened to clean house if  the women didn't reach an agreement by May 10.

Radziwill tweeted about the stressful contract negotiations late  Friday night. "I still haven't decided. Payscale is ridiculous and it irks me to  be given ultimatum," the author wrote. "Just ask my last five  boyfriends."



Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ettles-contract-dispute-2013115#ixzz2T1rHispr


----------



## cocosapphire

LADC_chick said:


> Yeah, I think even being able to sell the Colorado home is a new development. I remember reading the Colorado house and another property got really tied up during the divorce, and Sonja wasn't even allowed access to them. I guess assets were finally settled and she can go ahead and sell the home now.


 
And hopefully, we never have to hear her complain about her money woes, ever again!  Oh, poor rich Sonja!


----------



## Bagbug

Aviiva is coming back!   Yay she makes me look good, she complains more than me.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Real Housewives of New York City Cast Settles Contract Dispute*



Great news. I was getting worried some of them would not return. With the exception of Aviva I like them all. However, it will be interesting to watch Aviva's redemption... I am sure she will try to pull off second Camille Grammer.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Great news. I was getting worried some of them would not return. *With the exception of Aviva I like them all.* However, it will be interesting to watch Aviva's redemption... I am sure she will try to pull off second Camille Grammer.



Agreed. Please tell me that cheesy Aviva Drescher is not coming back to Real Housewives of NY. I'm not sure that I can watch the show with her in it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Aviva's coming back...ugh.  I really wanted to like her - what a disappointment.


----------



## chowlover2

I hope she leaves her Dad George in FL, he adds nothing to the show.


----------



## cocosapphire

*Anna Wintour Banned the Real Housewives of NY from the Recent Met Gala*

Anna Wintour may have welcomed Kim Kardashian  to the Met Gala last week, but the U.S. Vogue editor-in-chief is said to have issued a strict ban  on any further reality stars.

The source explained to the site: 'Anna  approves every star who enters.  Anna wants a parade of stars at the gala,  not a parade of reality stars!'

According to Radar, Ms Wintour, 63, refused to let the Real Housewives of New York buy a $250,000 table at the high  fashion event.

Though it seems Ramona Singer, Carole  Radziwill,  LuAnn de Lesseps, Heather Thomson, Sonja Morgan and Aviva Drescher  would have been contributing to funds raised for the Met's Costume Institute, they apparently remain personae non gratae.  

'Anna would never, ever allow a group of Real  Housewives to rub shoulders with fashions elite,' the source said.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2323892/One-Kardashian-How-Anna-Wintour-banned-Kims-mom-Kris-Jenner-Met-Ball-Real-Housewives-werent-welcome-either.html#ixzz2TCgrfesr


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cocosapphire said:


> *Anna Wintour Banned the Real Housewives of NY from the Recent Met Gala*
> 
> Anna Wintour may have welcomed Kim Kardashian  to the Met Gala last week, but the U.S. Vogue editor-in-chief is said to have issued a strict ban  on any further reality stars.
> 
> The source explained to the site: 'Anna  approves every star who enters.  Anna wants a parade of stars at the gala,  not a parade of reality stars!'
> 
> According to Radar, Ms Wintour, 63, refused to let the Real Housewives of New York buy a $250,000 table at the high  fashion event.
> 
> Though it seems Ramona Singer, Carole  Radziwill,  LuAnn de Lesseps, Heather Thomson, Sonja Morgan and Aviva Drescher  would have been contributing to funds raised for the Met's Costume Institute, they apparently remain personae non gratae.
> 
> 'Anna would never, ever allow a group of Real  Housewives to rub shoulders with fashions elite,' the source said.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2323892/One-Kardashian-How-Anna-Wintour-banned-Kims-mom-Kris-Jenner-Met-Ball-Real-Housewives-werent-welcome-either.html#ixzz2TCgrfesr



Thumbs up for Anna Wintour.


----------



## LADC_chick

Except she had Kim Kardashian there (even though she was a plus one), Jessica Alba (who's been in what recently?), and La La (who I'm pretty sure has a reality show herself) among others at the party.


----------



## needloub

LADC_chick said:


> Except she had Kim Kardashian there (even though she was a plus one), Jessica Alba (who's been in what recently?), and La La (who I'm pretty sure has a reality show herself) among others at the party.



Exactly!


----------



## sgj99

LADC_chick said:


> *Except she had Kim Kardashian there* (even though she was a plus one), Jessica Alba (who's been in what recently?), and La La (who I'm pretty sure has a reality show herself) among others at the party.


 
that right there says her gala has lost it's shine, IMO.


----------



## Quigs

Per: The Wrap
May 17,2013

*Inside Bravo's 'Real Housewives of New York' Standoff: What Went Wrong? What Went Right?*

Hard lessons were learned by both Bravo and the six women in the latest contract negotiations

Bravo's "The Real Housewives of New York" resumed shooting Season 6 on Wednesday -- a week late -- with just four of the women returning to their jobs after a failed attempt to band together for bigger paychecks.

The road to that point was filled with lessons for the network and the housewives. Bravo would ultimately crush the women's "Friends-style" negotiation tactics  something it had actually set out to avoid in the first place

TheWrap spoke with numerous individuals with inside knowledge of the negotiations between the ladies and the network to separate fact from fiction.

According to an individual close to the cast, Bravo tried to squash any group bargaining by the women from the very beginning by dividing and conquering them  a method we are told they're using currently on the Beverly Hills ladies, as well.

"They used to present offer letters all at once, but that gave the girls the opportunity to band together and hold out for more money," the individual told TheWrap.

"Now they figured out that if they stagger the offers and leave the hardest negotiators out until the end, not only will they have less time to negotiate, it will also instill fear that they aren't going to be asked back."

Queen Bee Ramona Singer; former television news producer and Polish princess by marriage, Carole Radziwill; and apparel retailer Heather Thompson got their offers and accepted them in time to attend the network's upfront presentation for advertisers in early April. Socialite Aviva Drescher would receive and accept her offer by late April.

That left party girl divorcee Sonja Morgan and former French countess Lu Ann de Lesseps on the outs. And despite Morgan's interview with a gossip site around the time saying she was all set to return, a Bravo insider told TheWrap she had not been confirmed yet.

So, with four of the six housewives signed, how could they form an alliance? This is where Bravo counted its chicks before they hatched. The women had accepted in principle, but their contracts had yet to be finalized.

What would cause the four women to renege on their word? Money, of course. Also, possibly, reports at the time that "Real Housewives of Atlanta" star NeNe Leakes had inked a deal with Bravo for $1 million (to be fair that included her new spinoff).

The New York women looked at their paychecks, which ranged from $175,000-$500,000 for last season, and realized there was more to be had (even though a Bravo insider told us they were already given raises in their original Season 6 offers). They all refused to finalize their contracts and stalled production.

"They're getting greedy and feeling entitled," a Bravo insider told TheWrap at the time.

The problem is the New York women don't hold a candle to Leakes. She's the longest-standing star on Atlanta  Bravo's highest rated series  and its grande dame. At the time, she was also starring on NBC's now-canceled "The New Normal" and guest-starred on Fox's "Glee," so her stock (and thus her asking price) had risen.

So, while Singer and de Lesseps are themselves original NYC cast members, the series earned its second lowest ratings of its run last season. They don't have the cachet -- or bargaining power -- that Leakes does.

Additionally, the women underestimated Bravo's ability to call their bluff and recast the entire show (contrary to reports, the network never considering canceling the series as an option). They also overestimated the strength of its alliance when the threat of losing their jobs became very real.

"At the end of the day, nobody will ever quit the show," one individual close to the cast told TheWrap when negotiations were at a standstill. "If it came down to it they would probably do it for free over losing out on the platform. They need the platform to stay relevant and to make money."

This is how Bravo turned the situation back in its favor. It refused to raise its salary offers and told the women to take it by its extended deadline of the following Monday.

For the network, there was more to lose than just money. If they let the women get away with this, it opened itself up to the same kind of group negotiations on its other shows. Execs had to squash it.

"You know the people at Bravo love their little power plays over the ladies," a former NYC cast member told TheWrap. "Makes my stomach turn."

Negotiations with the women's representatives continued into the weekend and culminated with all six agreeing (again in principle) to sign their contracts during business hours on Monday. While a friend of one of the confirmed returning housewives told us that she claimed to have gotten a major raise, a Bravo insider said the network didn't budge on the money. "The offer was the offer," they said.

By this point, Bravo had learned it couldn't trust that negotiations were actually done until the women signed on the dotted line. So, it remained cautious about the agreements. And, rightfully so.

On Monday, de Lesseps and Drescher's agreements didn't come through. But, Bravo called their bluff and renewed the series with just four of the women signed on in an official statement to press.

An insider told us that the two women may sign on at a later date. But, they may have lost more of their bargaining power now that the production has continued on without them. The Bravo insider previously indicated that the network was prepared with at least three new women waiting in the wings to join the series if any of the negotiations with last season's women fell apart.

"As far as I know because they missed the deadline, Bravo's holding out on them," the former cast member told us.

Bravo and reps for de Lesseps and Drescher didn't immediately respond to TheWrap's request for comment.


----------



## LADC_chick

I've been following this drama for the past few weeks. It's crazy.


----------



## Sassys

They need a new rule with all these houseives show. Every two years a complete new cast should come on board and old cast make a few guest appearences (so that we get an update on them).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sassys said:


> They need a new rule with all these houseives show. Every two years a complete new cast should come on board and old cast make a few guest appearences (so that we get an update on them).



That makes complete sense ~ did you hear that Andy Cohen?


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> They need a new rule with all these houseives show. Every two years a complete new cast should come on board and old cast make a few guest appearences (so that we get an update on them).


That's a great idea!


----------



## Florasun

Sassys said:


> They need a new rule with all these houseives show. Every two years a complete new cast should come on board and old cast make a few guest appearences (so that we get an update on them).


----------



## AEGIS

slang said:


> I agree, the NYC women look good. Actually the most "natural" work out of all the franchises. No huge breast implants, puffy faces etc.
> Very refreshed looking & nice skin!




the east coast is much more subtle than the west or florida. even the women in DC looked like real women


----------



## AEGIS

LADC_chick said:


> Except she had Kim Kardashian there (even though she was a plus one), Jessica Alba (who's been in what recently?), and La La (who I'm pretty sure has a reality show herself) among others at the party.




i see people on the freaking red carpet and im like wtf have they done recently? they're non-factors to the core!

Anna is a tyrant w/o a kingdom


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

You guys have to see some of the pics, lol. Sonja is a hot mess.

Real Housewives of New York fans, we are in for a treat this season, depending on your definition of treat.  We haven't heard much from the ladies of NY since their contracts were finally signed and sealed last month and filming got underway. 

This weekend Sonja Morgan showed off her saucy side and stripped down for a good cause, putting on a show at the Speakeasy Moderne cabaret party in East Hampton. Sonja was shaking her groove thing for the benefit of the LIGALY Youth Center. 

We can only guess that the Bravo cameras were on site since Sonja's co-stars Aviva Drescher, LuAnn de Lesseps, Heather Thomson, and Carole Radziwill were in attendance and so was Harry Dubin.  Should be interesting!

If you're cringing over the above photo of Sonja, you may not want to open the gallery below.  You've been warned!!! 




http://www.realitytea.com/2013/06/1...akeasy-moderne-cabaret-party-co-stars-attend/


----------



## GoGlam

Alex Spoils Me said:


> You guys have to see some of the pics, lol. Sonja is a hot mess.
> 
> Real Housewives of New York fans, we are in for a treat this season, depending on your definition of treat.  We haven't heard much from the ladies of NY since their contracts were finally signed and sealed last month and filming got underway.
> 
> This weekend Sonja Morgan showed off her saucy side and stripped down for a good cause, putting on a show at the Speakeasy Moderne cabaret party in East Hampton. Sonja was shaking her groove thing for the benefit of the LIGALY Youth Center.
> 
> We can only guess that the Bravo cameras were on site since Sonja's co-stars Aviva Drescher, LuAnn de Lesseps, Heather Thomson, and Carole Radziwill were in attendance and so was Harry Dubin.  Should be interesting!
> 
> If you're cringing over the above photo of Sonja, you may not want to open the gallery below.  You've been warned!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2013/06/1...akeasy-moderne-cabaret-party-co-stars-attend/



*shock* *awe* what is wrong with Sonja's breasts? Those things need help


----------



## Goldfox

Who's the dragqueen? And wtf is falling out at her breast level?? Trannies will be offended by this, tasteless. Who does a show for tv and then don't try to look their best? Drunk-much? The only good thing about this is Ramona wasn't doing it with her!


----------



## archygirl

GoGlam said:


> *shock* *awe* what is wrong with Sonja's breasts? Those things need help


In one of those photos you can see Sonja's underwear, gross!


----------



## AECornell

Sonja looks like it's about time for some new boobies.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Goldfox said:


> *Who's the dragqueen? And wtf is falling out at her breast level?? Trannies will be offended by this, tasteless.* *Who does a show for tv and then don't try to look their best? Drunk-much?* The only good thing about this is Ramona wasn't doing it with her!



You took the words right out of my mind. Sonja just looks gross, as do most of the other housewives.
Sorry, this used to be one of my favorite shows.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

GoGlam said:


> *shock* *awe* what is wrong with Sonja's breasts? Those things need help



Ok.

The one oh her in full-on shimmy-mode is so embarrassing.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sonja looks/is desperate...Aviva looks the best of them all and Carol/drunk.


----------



## Florasun

Alex Spoils Me said:


> You guys have to see some of the pics, lol. Sonja is a hot mess.
> 
> Real Housewives of New York fans, we are in for a treat this season, depending on your definition of treat.  We haven't heard much from the ladies of NY since their contracts were finally signed and sealed last month and filming got underway.
> 
> This weekend Sonja Morgan showed off her saucy side and stripped down for a good cause, putting on a show at the Speakeasy Moderne cabaret party in East Hampton. Sonja was shaking her groove thing for the benefit of the LIGALY Youth Center.
> 
> We can only guess that the Bravo cameras were on site since Sonja's co-stars Aviva Drescher, LuAnn de Lesseps, Heather Thomson, and Carole Radziwill were in attendance and so was Harry Dubin.  Should be interesting!
> 
> If you're cringing over the above photo of Sonja, you may not want to open the gallery below.  You've been warned!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2013/06/1...akeasy-moderne-cabaret-party-co-stars-attend/



ERMAHGERD! MAH FAVRIT HO!
She looks pretty raggedy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Alex Spoils Me said:


> You guys have to see some of the pics, lol. Sonja is a hot mess.
> 
> Real Housewives of New York fans, we are in for a treat this season, depending on your definition of treat.  We haven't heard much from the ladies of NY since their contracts were finally signed and sealed last month and filming got underway.
> 
> This weekend Sonja Morgan showed off her saucy side and stripped down for a good cause, putting on a show at the Speakeasy Moderne cabaret party in East Hampton. Sonja was shaking her groove thing for the benefit of the LIGALY Youth Center.
> 
> We can only guess that the Bravo cameras were on site since Sonja's co-stars Aviva Drescher, LuAnn de Lesseps, Heather Thomson, and Carole Radziwill were in attendance and so was Harry Dubin.  Should be interesting!
> 
> If you're cringing over the above photo of Sonja, you may not want to open the gallery below.  You've been warned!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2013/06/1...akeasy-moderne-cabaret-party-co-stars-attend/


 

Isn't Sonia a bit old for these strip teases??? She could come up with something
better than that!!

It looks like a chicken cutlet is out of place on her costume... LOL....it looks terrible


----------



## sgj99

and to think this franchise always has had the best dressed, best made-up cast.  Sonja's boobs are horrifying, Carol looks hammered and what's with Aviva's eye make-up?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Florasun said:


> ERMAHGERD! MAH FAVRIT HO!
> She looks pretty raggedy.



omg! lol. So true.


----------



## Belle49

Carol looks like a man with a dress. Sonja I have no words


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> and to think this franchise always has had the best dressed, best made-up cast.  Sonja's boobs are horrifying, Carol looks hammered and what's with Aviva's eye make-up?


 

I agree, horrifying is the right  word to describe Sonja in that black outfit. Thank goodness she changed into the silver dress before mingling with the crowd.

And Aviva looked like a old worn out drag queen with that make-up - eeek!

I wonder where Ramona was? Strange for her to miss a drunk-up with the girls.


----------



## chowlover2

Belle49 said:


> Carol looks like a man with a dress. Sonja I have no words


I thought the same thing about Carol, and Sonja, a hot mess!


----------



## Sassys

Countess LuAnn de Lesseps & Boyfriend Jacques Azoulay Call It Quits

The Real Housewives of New York City&#8216;s resident countess is single again.
Countess LuAnn de Lesseps, Life & Style reports, has broken up with boyfriend Jacques Azoulay after more than three years together.

&#8220;They are at different points in their life now and have mutually agreed it is best,&#8221; her rep told the magazine. &#8220;LuAnn is upset, but it&#8217;s amicable and they remain friends. Jacques has been a wonderful part of her life.&#8221;
The 48-year-old Bravo beauty and 38-year-old winemaker has spoken about having a child, prior to the split, according to the magazine.


radaronline.com


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sassys said:


> Countess LuAnn de Lesseps & Boyfriend Jacques Azoulay Call It Quits
> 
> The Real Housewives of New York Citys resident countess is single again.
> Countess LuAnn de Lesseps, Life & Style reports, has broken up with boyfriend Jacques Azoulay after more than three years together.
> 
> They are at different points in their life now and have mutually agreed it is best, her rep told the magazine. LuAnn is upset, but its amicable and they remain friends. Jacques has been a wonderful part of her life.
> The 48-year-old Bravo beauty and 38-year-old winemaker has spoken about having a child, prior to the split, according to the magazine.
> 
> 
> radaronline.com



Well, we knew this was coming down the road.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

chowlover2 said:


> I hope she leaves her Dad George in FL, *he adds nothing to the show*.



Except a sick sense of perversion. He makes me want to vomit


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Countess LuAnn de Lesseps & Boyfriend Jacques Azoulay Call It Quits
> 
> The Real Housewives of New York Citys resident countess is single again.
> Countess LuAnn de Lesseps, Life & Style reports, has broken up with boyfriend Jacques Azoulay after more than three years together.
> 
> They are at different points in their life now and have mutually agreed it is best, her rep told the magazine. LuAnn is upset, but its amicable and they remain friends. Jacques has been a wonderful part of her life.
> The 48-year-old Bravo beauty and 38-year-old winemaker has spoken about having a child, prior to the split, according to the magazine.
> 
> 
> radaronline.com


 
not a big surprise, her desire to have another child was pitiful.  hey Lu, that shipped has sailed, your days of making babies are over.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Yep! That storyline was ridiculous!


----------



## LovesYSL

Sassys said:


> Countess LuAnn de Lesseps & Boyfriend Jacques Azoulay Call It Quits
> 
> The Real Housewives of New York Citys resident countess is single again.
> Countess LuAnn de Lesseps, Life & Style reports, has broken up with boyfriend Jacques Azoulay after more than three years together.
> 
> They are at different points in their life now and have mutually agreed it is best, her rep told the magazine. LuAnn is upset, but its amicable and they remain friends. Jacques has been a wonderful part of her life.
> The 48-year-old Bravo beauty and 38-year-old winemaker has spoken about having a child, prior to the split, according to the magazine.
> 
> 
> radaronline.com



She broke up with Balki from Perfect Strangers?! Whaaaaaaat????


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

LADC_chick said:


> I don't know if I could take George's dentures anymore.



Haha exactly! He looks like a corpse with fake teeth.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

twin-fun said:


> I really liked Carole. I just hope being on the show doesn't turn her into one of those "fake" housewives like some of the other franchises have produced.



I agree. She is definitely my favorite and seems the most down to earth compared to the others. But, it seems these shows tend to change peoplenot for the best either.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

DivineMissM said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I love that house though.  The way it's decorated is perfect!  Love the mix of textures and styles.



I agree. She may be crazy, but she has impeccable interior design taste. I love the way her loft and the Hamptons house are decorated.


----------



## Stilettolife

Sassys said:


> Countess LuAnn de Lesseps & Boyfriend Jacques Azoulay Call It Quits
> 
> The Real Housewives of New York Citys resident countess is single again.
> Countess LuAnn de Lesseps, Life & Style reports, has broken up with boyfriend Jacques Azoulay after more than three years together.
> 
> They are at different points in their life now and have mutually agreed it is best, her rep told the magazine. LuAnn is upset, but its amicable and they remain friends. Jacques has been a wonderful part of her life.
> The 48-year-old Bravo beauty and 38-year-old winemaker has spoken about having a child, prior to the split, according to the magazine.
> 
> 
> radaronline.com


 
I'm not surprised. I am surprised that they stayed together this long.


----------



## Bentley1

Jacques was such a nice guy, I really liked him.

The split is most probably due to the fact that he wanted children and LuAnn was unable to have anymore.  Too bad, they seemed good together. Can't blame him though, he deserves to have the kids too.


----------



## Jbb924

When does this show come back? I feel like it's been forever.


----------



## chowlover2

It usually shows up in Sept or October, so it should be soon.


----------



## Love4H

BH will be in November. No news on the NY yet.


----------



## KathyB

Love4H said:


> BH will be in November. No news on the NY yet.



I would much rather see NY than BH come back.


----------



## chowlover2

I think I saw Atlanta coming up in October...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jbb924 said:


> When does this show come back? *I feel like it's been forever.*



Exactly!!!


----------



## Sassys

I saw The bravo crew leaving Sonja's house 3 weeks ago, so hopefully it starts soon.


----------



## LovesYSL

I want NYC back so badly! I feel like normally their show starts in the Hamptons in the summer and ends around Christmas so I have a feeling it won't be back until next year. 
NYC is my absolute fave.


----------



## Pursegrrl

LovesYSL said:


> She broke up with Balki from Perfect Strangers?! Whaaaaaaat????


 
...I thought it was David Schwimmer!!


----------



## LovesYSL

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...etting-cosy-ex-Bachelor-Lorenzo-Borghese.html

I know it's The Daily Mail and shouldn't necessarily be taken at face value, but how in the heck does anyone want to sleep with Sonja?


----------



## Sassys

LovesYSL said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...etting-cosy-ex-Bachelor-Lorenzo-Borghese.html
> 
> I know it's The Daily Mail and shouldn't necessarily be taken at face value, but how in the heck does anyone want to sleep with Sonja?


 
You'd be surprised at how many dirty old men from the upper east side would bang Sonja in a NY minute. IMO, she is not a bad looking woman.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> You'd be surprised at how many dirty old men from the upper east side would bang Sonja in a NY minute. IMO, she is not a bad looking woman.



she's not a bad looking woman but isn't she a little old for the successful UES dirty old man?


----------



## Love Of My Life

sgj99 said:


> she's not a bad looking woman but isn't she a little old for the successful UES dirty old man?


 

  Definitely!!


----------



## pinkfeet

sgj99 said:


> she's not a bad looking woman but isn't she a little old for the successful UES dirty old man?



I bet she's very enthusiastic in bed, nothing like a sexual partner who loves and enjoys sex, and really gets into it. 

If you just lay there it doesn't matter how young or pretty you are. Lol.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> she's not a bad looking woman but isn't she a little old for the successful UES dirty old man?



Not for an hour of fast pleasure


----------



## Sassys

pinkfeet said:


> I bet she's very enthusiastic in bed, nothing like a sexual partner who loves and enjoys sex, and really gets into it.
> 
> If you just lay there it doesn't matter how young or pretty you are. Lol.



This!


----------



## Bentley1

Sonja can also be very charming and a huge flirt.  She also has a lot of energy and joy for life despite being in her 50s. A lot of these younger girls looking for sugar daddies are like Stepford Wives.  Very lovely, but blank and lacking any charm or personality expecting to get everything by standing around like a pretty mannequin.  That can get old really fast.

What's that saying "show me a beautiful woman and I'll show you a man whose tired of *%$#ing her"  

Some of these men enjoy the older woman who brings more to the table than just youth and beauty.


----------



## mundodabolsa

LovesYSL said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...etting-cosy-ex-Bachelor-Lorenzo-Borghese.html
> 
> I know it's The Daily Mail and shouldn't necessarily be taken at face value, but how in the heck does anyone want to sleep with Sonja?



like sassys I feel the opposite, don't know too many men who wouldn't want to sleep with sonja if they like sleeping with 50+ women. and I'm not talking about the dirty old man type either, I know several 40ish guys who like older women just like sonja. 

I think sonja is beautiful, and definitely sexy. she has mrs. robinson written all over her.


----------



## limom

mundodabolsa said:


> like sassys I feel the opposite, don't know too many men who wouldn't want to sleep with sonja if they like sleeping with 50+ women. and I'm not talking about the dirty old man type either, I know several 40ish guys who like older women just like sonja.
> 
> I think sonja is beautiful, and definitely sexy. she has mrs. robinson written all over her.



There is something about Sonja, that is very appealing.
I doubt that she has any problems finding very willing partners, old and young.
Is she really 50?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

limom said:


> There is something about Sonja, that is very appealing.
> I doubt that she has any problems finding very willing partners, old and young.
> Is she really 50?



Yes, she is 50, born in 1963 and I think she is attractive. Agree, that she doesn't have any problems finding a man.


----------



## Bentley1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, she is 50, born in 1963 and *I think she is attractive. Agree, that she doesn't have any problems finding a man*.



Totally agree.


----------



## Love Of My Life

pinkfeet said:


> I bet she's very enthusiastic in bed, nothing like a sexual partner who loves and enjoys sex, and really gets into it.
> 
> If you just lay there it doesn't matter how young or pretty you are. Lol.


 

  And has plenty of "toys" as well


----------



## needloub

limom said:


> *There is something about Sonja, that is very appealing.
> I doubt that she has any problems finding very willing partners, old and young.*
> Is she really 50?



I totally agree!


----------



## LovesYSL

I just got such a "Grey Gardens" vibe from her particularly in the last season. I think she's pretty but she's such a kook. If she had more money I would get the boy toys but her house looked super decrepit and she seems like such a mess, I just can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## LADC_chick

LuAnn is back on the prowl!

EXCLUSIVE: Real Housewives of New York City's LuAnn de Lesseps: Why She Split With Boyfriend Jacques

After four years of dating, The Real Housewives of New York City star LuAnn de Lesseps exclusively reveals to Life & Style why she split from boyfriend Jacques Azoulay.

&#8220;We adore each other, but we want different things,&#8221; LuAnn explains in the new issue of Life & Style, on stands now. &#8220;Jacques wants to have a family. We were just hoping that it would happen in all these years we&#8217;ve been together.&#8221;

EXCLUSIVE: RHONYC Star LuAnn de Lesseps and Boyfriend Jacques Azoulay Split

But it didn&#8217;t, and the RHONYC star admits she couldn&#8217;t give him a family at this point in her life. &#8220;We talked about adoption, but I&#8217;ve spent 18 years raising kids [Victoria, 18, and Noel, 16] &#8212; I want to do other things.&#8221;

Although the relationship is over, LuAnn tells Life & Style she hopes to keep a friendship with him. &#8220;Jacques and I want to be friends,&#8221; she explains. &#8220;We do love each other, so I hope we can make a friendship work.&#8221;


----------



## Quigs

&#8216;Housewife&#8217; husband accused of knocking up socialite

By PageSix.com Staff

October 10, 2013 | 12:03am

http://pagesix.com/2013/10/10/housewife-singers-husband-having-affair/

Mario Singer, the husband of &#8220;The Real Housewives of New York City&#8221; co-star Ramona Singer, is being accused of having an affair with a New York society girl &#8212; and getting her pregnant &#8212; multiple sources confirmed to Page Six.

We&#8217;re told Mario, 60, who has been wed to Ramona for 27 years, has been squiring around a 20-something blond socialite he met this summer in the Hamptons. Sources said Mario first met her at party-loving hedge-funder Marc Leder&#8217;s estate.

Shortly after, the two started seeing each other, with the younger woman even spending time at the Singers&#8217; Hamptons home while Ramona was out of town, according to the sources.

Word quickly started to spread among the Hamptons set. Another source tells us the roommate of the young social approached her at a different bash at Leder&#8217;s Hamptons home in mid-July, and said her friend was sleeping with Ramona&#8217;s husband and had naked photos of him to prove it.

&#8220;The girl said, &#8216;You&#8217;re not going to believe this, but I have to show you some pictures. Mario&#8217;s having an affair with my roommate,&#8221; our source told us. Then, &#8220;She showed me a photo on her phone of Mario&#8217;s ding-dong. A selfie text of his naked body, in the girl&#8217;s apartment!&#8221;

We also hear that around August, the young socialite became pregnant, and &#8212; ever the gentleman &#8212; Mario paid for her to have an abortion.

Sources tell us Mario is still seeing the woman in both the city and the Hamptons. Meanwhile, Ramona has been vague about whether she knows about her husband&#8217;s affair.

We hear Ramona &#8212; who just finished taping the latest season of &#8220;Housewives&#8221; with LuAnn de Lesseps, Carole Radziwill, Heather Thomson, Aviva Drescher and Sonja Morgan &#8212; has told her co-stars, &#8220;If he&#8217;s having an affair, I don&#8217;t want to know about it.&#8221;

Calls to Ramona and to Mario were not returned. But we&#8217;re told the pair are desperate to put on a brave face and are planning to step out arm-in-arm for a very public dinner soon.


----------



## Longchamp

^^ I just read about the affair.  Say what you will about Ramona, but


----------



## DC-Cutie

Didn't one of the other housewives hint that Mario was a man about town?  Ramona strikes me as the type that knows her man is up to no good, but will continue to save face.


----------



## GoGlam

Not surprising whatsoever.  I feel that I could see it on his face and his demeanor that he has a hard time keeping it in his pants


----------



## sgj99

Longchamp said:


> ^^ I just read about the affair. Say what you will about Ramona, but


 
i agree.  i'm no fan of hers but i wouldn't wish public humiliation on anyone.  Mario is an idiot, he had to have known an affair would become public knowledge since Ramona is on a reality television show.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> *Didn't one of the other housewives hint that Mario was a man about tow*n?  Ramona strikes me as the type that knows her man is up to no good, but will continue to save face.



Wasn't it Jill and/or LuAnn?  Either way, I'm not surprised about the alleged affair...


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> Wasn't it Jill and/or LuAnn?  Either way, I'm not surprised about the alleged affair...



Or was it the psychic/palm reader in Morocco?  I think it was when luAnn and Kelly translated.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> Or was it the psychic/palm reader in Morocco?  I think it was when luAnn and Kelly translated.



Oh yes!  But I think I remember Jill insinuating "something" about Mario.  I think it drove her nuts when Ramona used to tout her "amazing" relationship with Mario...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Quigs said:


> &#8216;Housewife&#8217; husband accused of knocking up socialite
> 
> By PageSix.com Staff
> 
> October 10, 2013 | 12:03am
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2013/10/10/housewife-singers-husband-having-affair/
> 
> Mario Singer, the husband of &#8220;The Real Housewives of New York City&#8221; co-star Ramona Singer, is being accused of having an affair with a New York society girl &#8212; and getting her pregnant &#8212; multiple sources confirmed to Page Six.
> 
> We&#8217;re told Mario, 60, who has been wed to Ramona for 27 years, has been squiring around a 20-something blond socialite he met this summer in the Hamptons. Sources said Mario first met her at party-loving hedge-funder Marc Leder&#8217;s estate.
> 
> Shortly after, the two started seeing each other, with the younger woman even spending time at the Singers&#8217; Hamptons home while Ramona was out of town, according to the sources.
> 
> Word quickly started to spread among the Hamptons set. Another source tells us the roommate of the young social approached her at a different bash at Leder&#8217;s Hamptons home in mid-July, and said her friend was sleeping with Ramona&#8217;s husband and had naked photos of him to prove it.
> 
> &#8220;The girl said, &#8216;You&#8217;re not going to believe this, but I have to show you some pictures. Mario&#8217;s having an affair with my roommate,&#8221; our source told us. Then, &#8220;She showed me a photo on her phone of Mario&#8217;s ding-dong. A selfie text of his naked body, in the girl&#8217;s apartment!&#8221;
> 
> We also hear that around August, the young socialite became pregnant, and &#8212; ever the gentleman &#8212; Mario paid for her to have an abortion.
> 
> Sources tell us Mario is still seeing the woman in both the city and the Hamptons. Meanwhile, Ramona has been vague about whether she knows about her husband&#8217;s affair.
> 
> We hear Ramona &#8212; who just finished taping the latest season of &#8220;Housewives&#8221; with LuAnn de Lesseps, Carole Radziwill, Heather Thomson, Aviva Dr escher and Sonja Morgan &#8212; has told her co-stars, &#8220;If he&#8217;s having an affair, I don&#8217;t want to know about it.&#8221;
> 
> Calls to Ramona and to Mario were not returned. But we&#8217;re told the pair are desperate to put on a brave face and are planning to step out arm-in-arm for a very public dinner soon.


 

Nothing surprises me about Ramona's denial... She'll just have a glass
of her Pinot Grigio & the world will look better tomorrow.. Do feel bad
for their daughter Avery..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

This is just plain ugly, but I am not surprised about Mario.


----------



## rockhollow

I can't say I'm surprised to hear this, I never thought Mario was into Ramona anymore, and he always looked like a player.
 And I think Ramona was fully aware of it. She did seem to spend a lot of time trying to convince everyone what a great marriage she had.

I also remember the trip to Morocco with the card reader. Didn't Sonja get really unset on Ramona's behalf when the woman mentioned that there were other young women in Mario's life?

I guess that woman was better than they all thought!


----------



## LADC_chick

Hmmm. I already question this given the incorrect fact stated--Ramona and Mario have been married for 27 years? Wasn't it in season two or three where they did their vow renewal at 17 years and people were like, "Why 17 years?" So, yeah, do I think that Mario is a flirt and likes to look at pretty women? Sure. But when an article gets something as basic as length of marriage incorrect, it calls into question what else they got incorrect and/or exaggerated.


----------



## Stilettolife

I adore Ramona.  If the rumor is true then Mario is a douche.  

Ramona may actually already know.  I read somewhere that some socialites will glance over their husbands affairs, because in their mind - As long as he comes home to mama.  I don't know if they think it's because its' temporary or what; but if a baby is involved, wouldn't that make his connection to his mistress permanently?  

What's up with the Housewives' husbands affairs coming out now?


----------



## Stilettolife

LADC_chick said:


> Hmmm. I already question this given the incorrect fact stated--Ramona and Mario have been married for 27 years? Wasn't it in season two or three where they did their vow renewal at 17 years and people were like, "Why 17 years?" So, yeah, do I think that Mario is a flirt and likes to look at pretty women? Sure. But when an article gets something as basic as length of marriage incorrect, it calls into question what else they got incorrect and/or exaggerated.


 
You got a point.  Didn't think about it like that.


----------



## limom

Stilettolife said:


> I adore Ramona.  If the rumor is true then Mario is a douche.
> 
> Ramona may actually already know.  I read somewhere that some socialites will glance over their husbands affairs, because in their mind - As long as he comes home to mama.  I don't know if they think it's because its' temporary or what; but if a baby is involved, wouldn't that make his connection to his mistress permanently?
> 
> What's up with the Housewives' husbands affairs coming out now?



It says that he paid for an abortion.
And who is that twenty something "socialite" who needs money from a sixty years old lover.


----------



## horse17

what a mess......I understand all relationships are different, but how the he$$ could ramona stay with him after this??....doesnt seem like she needs his money (?).....and  why doesnt he just leave ramona?.....those eyes would scare anyone!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ramona always stressed how important it was for a woman to be financially independent of
her "husband" & reflected how her childhood was growing up.

Ramona is very successful in her own right...& yes we don't know what goes on
behind closed doors & what she will do now about his affair

She may feel 27 + years, you don't just turn your back on because of this
indiscretion or she may be putting things in place for a separation or marriage
counseling


----------



## horse17

hotshot said:


> Ramona always stressed how important it was for a woman to be financially independent of
> her "husband" & reflected how her childhood was growing up.
> 
> Ramona is very successful in her own right...& yes we don't know what goes on
> behind closed doors & what she will do now about his affair
> 
> She may feel 27 + years, you don't just turn your back on because of this
> indiscretion or she may be putting things in place for a separation or marriage
> counseling


 

ok,......so why would he stay with her??


----------



## buzzytoes

Can't say I would be at all surprised to find out this was true. Ramona puts on a brave face but she has always struck me as the low self esteem type. Mario just gives off a skeevy vibe to me anyway. Some men are flirts, he just always seems lecherous.


----------



## Bentley1

How "shocking" 

What's ACTUALLY shocking is that his indiscretions have finally come to light.  He seems the type that's been cheating for a longggg time!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Bentley1 said:


> How "shocking"
> 
> What's ACTUALLY shocking is that his indiscretions have finally come to light.  *He seems the type that's been cheating for a longggg time!*



*Bentley*, as usual, I agree with you. He does seem to have the wandering eye and I wouldn't put it past him to move in to action!


----------



## archygirl

It is a bit odd though that a socialite would need $ for the abortion, no?


----------



## chowlover2

Sonja was on WWHL last night for the Bravo Clubhouse wedding. She looked great!


----------



## Michele26

The same vibe I get from Mario I also get from Kyle's hubby Mauricio.


----------



## Stilettolife

limom said:


> It says that he paid for an abortion.
> And who is that twenty something "socialite" who needs money from a sixty years old lover.


 
LOL....I don't know why this cracked me up.  hehe, must be the irony.


----------



## Stilettolife

Michele26 said:


> The same vibe I get from Mario I also get from Kyle's hubby Mauricio.


 
I bet they were playboys before they got married.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Mario has shown his roving eye since season one. I remember when they were dining al-fresco in the city and while Ramona was either talking or looking at the menu and an attractive women walked by. He eyed that women up and down, long and hard. There are many, many, examples of his not-so-discreet hobby out there so I am not shocked. I actually only feel kinda sorry for their kid, Avery. She's a snot but the apple falling from the tree thing applies here. But still, it's super embarrassing to have your family business out on the UES streets.

And the rat's friend in the article said "ding dong" referring to Mario's ding dong. We're dealing with children here with a vocab like that.


----------



## horse17

Michele26 said:


> The same vibe I get from Mario I also get from Kyle's hubby Mauricio.


 
really??...I just cant see it...believe me, Im not a Mauricio fan at all....I think every bit of PDA with those two is for show..I just cant see him fooling around...esp with someone like Kyle, because Im sure she reigns him in and knows evrything he's doing....


----------



## horse17

actually, I do remember the episode at the white party where kyle threw out the girl that was all over Mauricio...he didnt do anything while the chick was all over him...

he actually seemed to be enjoying it....


----------



## horse17

wooops! sorry wrong thread!!..I shouldnt drink and post!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

horse17 said:


> ok,......so why would he stay with her??


 

   He likes all that she brings to the table.. Money, social connections,
   high visibility, etc.

   Don't think  for a moment that her earning abilities don't "enrich his

   life" as well as hers... She's all over the place..


    Money & power attracts strange bedfellows....


----------



## horse17

hotshot said:


> He likes all that she brings to the table.. Money, social connections,
> high visibility, etc.
> 
> Don't think  for a moment that her earning abilities don't "enrich his
> 
> life" as well as hers... She's all over the place..
> 
> 
> Money & power attracts strange bedfellows....


 
 I can see what you mean........what does he do for a living?...is she supporting him?


----------



## Love Of My Life

horse17 said:


> I can see what you mean........what does he do for a living?...is she supporting him?


 

   He has a family owned jewelry business that Ramona is contributing to.

  Also Ramona has her wine business, her fashion business, her jewelry line,
  her skin care line & probably other projects in the works.

   Mario has a very nice life & life style with Ramona


----------



## lulilu

He probably enjoys the family life, the apartment, their kid and generally their sociial life.  He is just wanting something extra on the side.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Like having his cake and eating it too!

This doesn't surprise me for a New York minute.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bentley1 said:


> How "shocking"
> 
> What's ACTUALLY shocking is that his indiscretions have finally come to light.  He seems the type that's been cheating for a longggg time!


 
+100000000000000000000.  This.


----------



## mundodabolsa

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Like having his cake and eating it too!
> 
> This doesn't surprise me for a New York minute.



I highly doubt Ramona is surprised either. she strikes me as the type to be totally ok with this. 

which is fine with me, as long as a woman knows what she wants and what she's getting, more power to her.


----------



## sgj99

hotshot said:


> He has a family owned jewelry business that Ramona is contributing to.
> 
> Also Ramona has her wine business, her fashion business, her jewelry line,
> her skin care line & probably other projects in the works.
> 
> Mario has a very nice life & life style with Ramona



plus, with Ramona being on the show he gets a lot of air time and a "celebrity" status when they go out.


----------



## DivineMissM

mundodabolsa said:


> I highly doubt Ramona is surprised either. she strikes me as the type to be totally ok with this.
> 
> which is fine with me, as long as a woman knows what she wants and what she's getting, more power to her.



Totally.  I don't think she likes it (hence all the drinking) but she puts up with it because divorce would be worse.



sgj99 said:


> plus, with Ramona being on the show he gets a lot of air time and a "celebrity" status when they go out.



Probably helps him get girls too.  Ewww.  He always struck me as a creep.


----------



## Sassys

I'm not even going to ask why she is at a NYC beach when summer is over and it is not warm enough to be at the beach.

Thirst...

Southhampton 10/16/13


----------



## FreshLilies

She has suchhh a good body


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sassys said:


> I'm not even going to ask why she is at a NYC beach when summer is over and it is not warm enough to be at the beach.
> 
> Thirst...
> 
> Southhampton 10/16/13



Not attractive at all and it is a little late in the season to be in Southhampton.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder what her storyline will be this year (because she didn't have one last year)?  Hopefully, it won't center around her father.


----------



## limom

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Not attractive at all and it is a little late in the season to be in Southhampton.



Best time to be there
It was super wam 80+ and the water is warm.
I can't believe she would agree to be photographed in a bikini while her mate is fully dressed.
A bit desperate, imo.


----------



## LADC_chick

I've been reading that Aviva and Carole have some sort of falling out this coming season. So, Aviva is still making sure she's part of the drama. Apparently, she and LuAnn also become close.


----------



## Ladybug09

He body is scary looking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So is heather out?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DC-Cutie said:


> *So is heather out?*



Looks like it, doesn't it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Looks like it, doesn't it?



Darn it!  She grew on me towards the end. This show is full of women with no storylines or uninteresting ones. 

Ramona - will be working on her Pinot Grigio, and truReNewal
Aviva - nothing
Luann - nothing
Carol - I assume she'll be pushing her new book

At least heather has a successful business


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Best time to be there
> It was super wam 80+ and the water is warm.
> I can't believe she would agree to be photographed in a bikini while her mate is fully dressed.
> A bit desperate, imo.


 
When was is 80+? lol This pic is from yesterday and it was no where near 80 (more like 70) and southhampton gets colder than the city.


----------



## Sassys

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Looks like it, doesn't it?


 
Wait, where did you read Heather is out?


----------



## Sassys

10/16/13


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> When was is 80+? lol This pic is from yesterday and it was no where near 80 (more like 70) and southhampton gets colder than the city.



Oh never mind I thought this was taken on Tuesday. It was super nice here.
Yeah, yesterday was cloudy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sassys said:


> 10/16/13



Never read that Heather is definitely out - I hope she isn't just no word about her from Bravo and no press either.

Ramona looks ridic in this dress and shoes. She should pass them on to her daughter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is Ramona carrying a Gretchen Cristine clutch?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Is Ramona carrying a Gretchen Cristine clutch?


 
Who's Gretchen Cristine?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Who's Gretchen Cristine?



Orange County Gretchen


----------



## GirlieShoppe

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ramona looks ridic in this dress and shoes. She should pass them on to her daughter.


 
Yes, she does! She has a great figure but she dresses way too young for her age.


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> 10/16/13



Almost looks like the Cavalli logo

Those eyes are nightmare-inducing. Why hasn't she stopped this by now???


----------



## slyyls

Sassys said:


> When was is 80+? lol This pic is from yesterday and it was no where near 80 (more like 70) and southhampton gets colder than the city.




Doe anyone know what brand of bathing suit Aviva is wearing?


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> 10/16/13


 
omg........those eyes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Is Ramona carrying a Gretchen Cristine clutch?


 
NO...please....!..no gretchen christine bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SherryF

horse17 said:


> NO...please....!..no gretchen christine bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I think they are collector's items by now, because she probably shut down that business.


----------



## Cherrasaki

horse17 said:


> ok,......so why would he stay with her??



It does seem strange but perhaps they have an arrangement of some kind or maybe Ramona just wants to save face or maybe she really loves Mario and can't let go?  If he did in fact get someone knocked up then that is despicable behavior on his part but you just never know what goes on between two people.


----------



## Cherrasaki

SherryF said:


> I think they are collector's items by now, because she probably shut down that business.



More like garage sale items.  :greengrin:


----------



## LADC_chick

Where was it reported that Heather is out? From all that I've read, Heather is still very much part of the season as a full-time cast member.


----------



## Jbb924

When does this show come back? I thought for sure it would be back in November.


----------



## chowlover2

I think it's going to be soon. It looks like BH and NYC are going to be shown simultaneously.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I think it's going to be soon. It looks like BH and NYC are going to be shown simultaneously.


 
You mean BH and ATL (both start next month). I dont understand why it is taking NYC so long to come back.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> You mean BH and ATL (both start next month). I dont understand why it is taking NYC so long to come back.


 I forgot about Atlanta! I'm pretty sure they are filming NYC now, so I thought they would be up next. Wasn't Atlanta just on? NYC is generally on in the fall.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I forgot about Atlanta! I'm pretty sure they are filming NYC now, so I thought they would be up next. Wasn't Atlanta just on? NYC is generally on in the fall.


 
I know when I was leaving the gym ( in August). I saw them filming in front of Sonja's house. They generally like to film them summering in the Hamptons, so maybe you are correct and they will be back in the fall.


----------



## chowlover2

Maybe January???


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I am hoping that the show starts asap, since I don't watch Atlanta, New Jersey or Orange County.
Limit my RH guilty pleasures to NYC and BH.


----------



## Sassys

I love NYC, but I am going to need them to do a full recast. I am also going to need then to throw in a minority. There has to be a rich non hood black or Latina woman that wants to be on a reality show in NYC. Someone on Erica Reid's level.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I love NYC, but I am going to need them to do a full recast. I am also going to need then to throw in a minority. There has to be a rich non hood black or Latina woman that wants to be on a reality show in NYC. Someone on Erica Reid's level.



I don't want them to throw a minority in the mix, because it will look so forced and unnatural.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't want them to throw a minority in the mix, because it will look so forced and unnatural.


 
True, but it always bothered me that that is not real NYC. If they can throw Kim Z in ATL, they can throw someone into NYC.

Jill had black friends and they need to find one of them. Heather probably also has some black friends.

Spike Lee lives across the street from Sonja; hell, throw his mean wife Tonya in there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> True, but it always bothered me that that is not real NYC. If they can throw Kim Z in ATL, they can throw someone into NYC.
> 
> Jill had black friends and they need to find one of them. Heather probably also has some black friends.
> 
> Spike Lee lives across the street from Sonja; hell, throw his mean wife Tonya in there.



Spike ain't having it 

True, I can see heather having some cool friends - "holla"


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Spike ain't having it
> 
> True, I can see heather having some cool friends - *"holla"*


 


Hell, when I go to spin tomorrow morning, I will ask her lol. Normally she is so mean and unapproachable, but I actually got her to smile at me a few months ago.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Hell, when I go to spin tomorrow morning, I will ask her lol. Normally she is so mean and unapproachable, but I actually got her to smile at me a few months ago.



We'll have to go together next time. Because together we can make stuff of go "really right or really wrong"


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> We'll have to go together next time. Because together we can make stuff of go "really right or really wrong"


 
You always get me in trouble . 

Uh, "service dog"  and Bones in Chicken


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> You always get me in trouble .
> 
> Uh, "service dog"  and Bones in Chicken


----------



## sgj99

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Never read that Heather is definitely out - I hope she isn't just no word about her from Bravo and no press either.
> 
> Ramona looks ridic in this dress and shoes. She should pass them on to her daughter.





HermesNewbie said:


> Yes, she does! She has a great figure but she dresses way too young for her age.



i was thinking this too:  great figure but the dress is not age-appropriate.  her eyes looked so buggy and her feet are pretty ugly (i know, that's tacky, but oh well ... it is what it is).


----------



## MAGJES

chowlover2 said:


> Sonja was on WWHL last night for the Bravo Clubhouse wedding. She looked great!





sgj99 said:


> i was thinking this too:  great figure but the dress is not age-appropriate.  her eyes looked so buggy and her feet are pretty ugly (i know, that's tacky, but oh well ... it is what it is).



Yeah....not age appropriate.  It also bugs me that she always shows her arms but doesn't seem to notice that they look bad......they never look toned.  In your 50's you have to either cover them or work them out.   She seems to work on other areas successfully....wonder why she neglects her arms.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sgj99 said:


> i was thinking this too:  great figure but the dress is not age-appropriate.  *her eyes looked so buggy* and her feet are pretty ugly (i know, that's tacky, but oh well ... it is what it is).



I was thinking the same thing, too! What is with her eyes? Can she not help herself?


----------



## limom

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I was thinking the same thing, too! What is with her eyes? Can she not help herself?



Didn't she mention that she was suffering from Grave's disease?
I think that Ramona looks great. Even her arms.


----------



## Latifa555

When does the real housewives of Beverly hills aired?


----------



## chowlover2

Latifa555 said:


> When does the real housewives of Beverly hills aired?



I believe it starts up November 4th!


----------



## horse17

limom said:


> Didn't she mention that she was suffering from Grave's disease?
> I think that Ramona looks great. Even her arms.


 

I think she looks good for her age as well...her arms look pretty good......also, sometimes I think she dresses a little tacky...its just those eyes??......what is Graves disease?


----------



## limom

horse17 said:


> I think she looks good for her age as well...her arms look pretty good......also, sometimes I think she dresses a little tacky...its just those eyes??......what is Graves disease?



A thyroid disorder. It makes the eyes pop among others ailments.
Although her daughter's eyes  seemed to be rather bulgy too. So who knows?
Ramona  does dress weird but at least her body looks good.
I don't believe that "older" women should dress too conservatively as they get older if that is not their style to start with.
When the hosiery woman tried to make her over, I thought it was offensive. 
Let Ramona, be Ramona!
I hope the RHONY is not going to be about Mario hooking up with a twenty something so-called socialite.
I'd rather watch Luann and Sonja roam the streets for fresh meat!


----------



## horse17

limom said:


> A thyroid disorder. It makes the eyes pop among others ailments.
> Although her daughter's eyes  seemed to be rather bulgy too. So who knows?
> Ramona  does dress weird but at least her body looks good.
> I don't believe that "older" women should dress too conservatively as they get older if that is not their style to start with.
> When the hosiery woman tried to make her over, I thought it was offensive.
> Let Ramona, be Ramona!
> I hope the RHONY is not going to be about Mario hooking up with a twenty something so-called socialite.
> I'd rather watch Luann and Sonja roam the streets for fresh meat!


 
oh, now I feel bad for talking about her eyes...Im sorry!....

I agree with you regarding woman not dressing too conservatively at a certain age....there is definately a way to dress sexy, if you want, and keep it classy...I dont think she dresses as bad as Tamara though...


----------



## needloub

horse17 said:


> oh, now I feel bad for talking about her eyes...Im sorry!....
> 
> I agree with you regarding woman not dressing too conservatively at a certain age....there is definately a way to dress sexy, if you want, and keep it classy...*I dont think she dresses as bad as Tamara though...*



All those HW's from the OC look tacky, except for Heather!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

needloub said:


> All those HW's from the OC look tacky, except for Heather!



Agreed, *needloub*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> All those HW's from the OC look tacky, except for Heather!



Tacky is really the only word to describe their style. I hope it doesn't rub off on heather!

I think Ramona dresses well for her shap, I just wish she's get away from the shiny, satin fabrics and David Meister. His dresses are all very similar, but she lives in NYC for Pete's sake, the fashion Mecca. She can find other designers.


----------



## needloub

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed, *needloub*!





DC-Cutie said:


> Tacky is really the only word to describe their style. I hope it doesn't rub off on heather!
> 
> *I think Ramona dresses well for her shap, I just wish she's get away from the shiny, satin fabrics and David Meister.* His dresses are all very similar, but she lives in NYC for Pete's sake, the fashion Mecca. She can find other designers.



  Ramona hasn't mastered the "dress for your body and age."  She has a fantastic body and it should really be easy for her...


----------



## horse17

Tacky is really the only word to describe their style. I hope it doesn't rub off on heather!

I think Ramona dresses well for her shap, I just wish she's get away from the shiny, satin fabrics and David Meister. His dresses are all very similar, but she lives in NYC for Pete's sake, the fashion Mecca. She can find other designers.[/QUOTE]


I agree...RHOC=tacky...except Heather...i think shes too sophisticated,,she's also from NY

as far as Ramona...sorry, she just doesnt have it....


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ramona may be getting her dresses at a great "price".. IYKWIM


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> A thyroid disorder. It makes the eyes pop among others ailments.
> Although her daughter's eyes  seemed to be rather bulgy too. So who knows?
> Ramona  does dress weird but at least her body looks good.
> I don't believe that "older" women should dress too conservatively as they get older if that is not their style to start with.
> When the hosiery woman tried to make her over, I thought it was offensive.
> Let Ramona, be Ramona!
> I hope the RHONY is not going to be about Mario hooking up with a twenty something so-called socialite.
> I'd rather watch Luann and Sonja roam the streets for fresh meat!


Agree with every word.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hotshot said:


> Ramona may be getting her dresses at a great "price".. IYKWIM



Yes, you are probably right ~ she is probably gifted those dresses! That is the only logical explanation, lol.


----------



## lucywife

I like Sonja's clothes, she has some really nice pieces (I guess from previous life with Morgan), she's also good with colors. Other than Sonja, I really love what that crazy new woman, tall blonde with four kids, is wearing. She is unbearable and her father is DISGUSTING, but her wardrobe is TDF.
LuMan only wears sheath or one-shoulder dresses and tall boots as far as I remember. Ramona being Ramona. In every way.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> I like Sonja's clothes, she has some really nice pieces (I guess from previous life with Morgan), she's also good with colors. Other than Sonja, I really love what that crazy new woman, tall blonde with four kids, is wearing. She is unbearable and her father is DISGUSTING, but her wardrobe is TDF.
> LuMan only wears sheath or one-shoulder dresses and tall boots as far as I remember. Ramona being Ramona. In every way.



Luann loves her suede Gucci boots!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

So, Jill Zarin claims that Mario hit on her while taping the show.
I mean, really?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ll-Zarin-weighs-Singers-marriage-scandal.html


----------



## needloub

VigeeLeBrun said:


> So, Jill Zarin claims that Mario hit on her while taping the show.
> I mean, really?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ll-Zarin-weighs-Singers-marriage-scandal.html



Jill just couldn't leave it alone, could she?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

needloub said:


> Jill just couldn't leave it alone, could she?



Jill will always try to find a way to get in on the act.


----------



## lucywife

I heard her on the radio today too. Jill is busy.


----------



## slyyls

Jill states the best thing Ramona can do is stand tall, and move on.   Is she saying move on from Mario, or move on from this gossip/scandal/indiscretion/ affair?

Jill should mind her own business.   After watching the show, I don't think Bobby is immune to flirting either.       
I find it so distasteful that people think they have the right to dig up everything on a person; just because they're in the public eye, so to speak.
I understand being curious or fascinated about celebrities or the lifestyles of the rich; but I don't think anyone is entitled to dissect them and view them under a microscope.

Ok. rant over lol.


----------



## Love4H

I don't remember.... Did Jill have any fights with Ramona? I wonder if Jill's talking about Mario is her revenge to Ramona or just famewhoring?


----------



## Grace123

If Mario really DID hit on Jill, it had to be the cocktails talking.


----------



## limom

Grace123 said:


> If Mario really DID hit on Jill, it had to be the cocktails talking.



It is wishful thinking on her part.
The man flirt with anything with a hear beat but wanting anymore from Jill?
Nope.
Mario would not embarrass Ramona with Jill, imo.


----------



## Sassys

I need for her to stop with the bathing suit pics. It is not summer time.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sassys said:


> I need for her to stop with the bathing suit pics. It is not summer time.




Agreed, +1!


----------



## limom

^^
Unless she is starting a swim suit collection...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

limom said:


> ^^
> Unless she is starting a swim suit collection...



Maybe her Dad could help with the PR?


----------



## limom

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Maybe her Dad could help with the PR?



Ew. I had forget all about him


----------



## LADC_chick

Love4H said:


> I don't remember.... Did Jill have any fights with Ramona? I wonder if Jill's talking about Mario is her revenge to Ramona or just famewhoring?



They had that argument in Morocco with Jill blaming Ramona for the Jill-Bethenny fallout.

But for real, Jill? Mario didn't hit on you. Just stop. Besides, does anyone think for one second that if Mario had hit on Jill, she wouldn't have said something about it at one of the many reunions? Jill is lying through her teeth, which is no surprise.


----------



## Sassys

LADC_chick said:


> They had that argument in Morocco with Jill blaming Ramona for the Jill-Bethenny fallout.
> 
> But for real, Jill? Mario didn't hit on you. Just stop. Besides, *does anyone think for one second that if Mario had hit on Jill, she wouldn't have said something about it at one of the many reunions*? Jill is lying through her teeth, which is no surprise.


 
This! She would have used it, to bring drama to the show, so that she could stay on.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sassys said:


> This! She would have used it, to bring drama to the show, so that she could stay on.



This. And of all the gorgeous young women running around New York City, Mario is going to hit on Jill? Please. Not in your widest dreams. Jill probably doesn't understand the difference between flirting and being hit on.


----------



## limom

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This. And of all the gorgeous young women running around New York City, Mario is going to hit on Jill? Please. Not in your widest dreams. Jill probably doesn't understand the difference between flirting and being hit on.



Yep. He probably complimented her on her tennis game or an outfit.
There is no way that he would entertain the idea of even propositioning that shrew.
First of all, he knows that Ramona would have his jewels in her purse five minutes after the deed and secondly, he looks like he has better taste.
Nobody is coming for jill


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

limom said:


> Yep. He probably complimented her on her tennis game or an outfit.
> There is no way that he would entertain the idea of even propositioning that shrew.
> First of all, he knows that Ramona would have his jewels in her purse five minutes after the deed and secondly, he looks like he has better taste.
> Nobody is coming for jill



Exactly!!!


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> I need for her to stop with the bathing suit pics. It is not summer time.



Well, she looks good with clothes on!   I really like her dress!


----------



## Michele26

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This.* And of all the gorgeous young women running around New York City, Mario is going to hit on Jill? Please.* Not in your widest dreams. Jill probably doesn't understand the difference between flirting and being hit on.



Agree, why would Mario want Jill!? There are so many gorgeous young & old women in NYC and Mario wants Jill...


----------



## lucywife

Michele26 said:


> Agree, why would Mario want Jill!? There are so many gorgeous young & old women in NYC and Mario wants Jill...


And because Jill is a real true friend, she needs to let Ramona and the whole world know. Perfect timing to steal at least an ounce of limelight even if it's associated with Mario's philandering and abortions. Any publicity is a good publicity for Jill, a Z-list celebrity and laughing stock. They all are. 

I don't think Ramona cares that much anyway. The story is typical, they won't divorce because of that.


----------



## limom

lucywife said:


> And because Jill is a real true friend, she needs to let Ramona and the whole world know. Perfect timing to steal at least an ounce of limelight even if it's associated with Mario's philandering and abortions. Any publicity is a good publicity for Jill, a Z-list celebrity and laughing stock. They all are.
> 
> I don't think Ramona cares that much anyway. The story is typical, they won't divorce because of that.



Jill also said that Mario was so forward  she had to tell Bawby in order to reign Mario's advances.
This coming from a broad who bragged about her oral skills on TV and got a job at saks in order to find a rich husband.
Bish pleasel
Gross.


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> *Jill also said that Mario was so forward  she had to tell Bawby in order to reign Mario's advances.*
> This coming from a broad who bragged about her oral skills on TV and got a job at saks in order to find a rich husband.
> Bish pleasel
> Gross.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

limom said:


> Jill also said that Mario was so forward  she had to tell Bawby in order to reign Mario's advances.
> This coming from a broad who bragged about her oral skills on TV and got a job at saks in order to find a rich husband.
> Bish pleasel
> Gross.



I had forgotten about that! Thanks for the memory jog ~ now this seems even more ridiculous!


----------



## LADC_chick

Remember how Jill made such a stink about Simon "bullying" her on Twitter? Seriously, if Mario made advances to Jill, I just don't see Jill sitting on it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> Remember how Jill made such a stink about Simon "bullying" her on Twitter? Seriously, if Mario made advances to Jill, I just don't see Jill sitting on it.



This!  Jill would have been tweeting during the advances. 

Jill, you need more people!


----------



## LADC_chick

She needs to have a seat. Andy doesn't want her back on the show,* but she stays trying to insert herself into this Bravo thing.

I follow chef Roblé on Instagram, and this summer he posted videos of him and his crew doing some dinner at Jill's place in the Hamptons. I couldn't figure out if he was filming for Bravo, but all I could think was how badly Jill wants to be affiliated with Bravo.

*Kelly is back this season in background scenes. That should tell Jill something.


----------



## limom

LADC_chick said:


> She needs to have a seat. Andy doesn't want her back on the show,* but she stays trying to insert herself into this Bravo thing.
> 
> I follow chef Roblé on Instagram, and this summer he posted videos of him and his crew doing some dinner at Jill's place in the Hamptons. I couldn't figure out if he was filming for Bravo, but all I could think was how badly Jill wants to be affiliated with Bravo.
> 
> *Kelly is back this season in background scenes. That should tell Jill something.



Well I for one enjoyed Kelly Bensimon
First of all, her apartment was nicely decorated and her closet was to die for.
And who could be against the Ambassador of wool!
So besides the fact. that she had some type of emotional situation in the Caribbean, she was alright by me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

limom said:


> *Well I for one enjoyed Kelly Bensimon*
> First of all, her apartment was nicely decorated and her closet was to die for.
> And who could be against the Ambassador of wool!
> So besides the fact. that she had some type of emotional situation in the Caribbean, she was alright by me.



I enjoyed her, too. Glad that she will be back, even in small portions!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Jbb924 said:


> When does this show come back? I thought for sure it would be back in November.



Any news about an air date for season 6?



chowlover2 said:


> I think it's going to be soon. It looks like BH and NYC are going to be shown simultaneously.



BH has started, but NYC has not. I wonder why?


----------



## chowlover2

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Any news about an air date for season 6?
> 
> 
> 
> BH has started, but NYC has not. I wonder why?




Sonja said in her newsletter the first quarter of 2014.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chowlover2 said:


> Sonja said in her newsletter the first quarter of 2014.



That is so long to wait! It would be great to watch over the holidays!


----------



## Bentley1

NY feels like it comes on once a year.  There are such huge gaps between each season!!


----------



## chowlover2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That is so long to wait! It would be great to watch over the holidays!


I was surprised Beverly Hills came on first this year. She gave no ideas as to why so late.


----------



## slang

chowlover2 said:


> I was surprised Beverly Hills came on first this year. She gave no ideas as to why so late.



I read they wanted to film over the summer again like they did in the early seasons (at the Hamptons etc) so filming was pushed back to the summer, as opposed to filming over the winter like they did last season


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That is so long to wait! It would be great to watch over the holidays!



That's really a long wait... oh well I will make do with ATL and BH in the meantime.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Wentworth-Roth said:


> That's really a long wait... oh well I will make do with ATL and BH in the meantime.



Same! I don't watch ATL, so it's all BH for me


----------



## Sassys

You can tell she is sucking it in, but still looks good.

Fantastic at 57! Real Housewife Ramona Singer shows off bikini body during weekend getaway with husband Mario


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kend-getaway-husband-Mario.html#ixzz2oAetPWHo


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sassys said:


> You can tell she is sucking it in, but still looks good.
> 
> Fantastic at 57! Real Housewife Ramona Singer shows off bikini body during weekend getaway with husband Mario
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kend-getaway-husband-Mario.html#ixzz2oAetPWHo



I am not a huge Ramona fan, but I have to admit that she looks great here!
Wowza. Has she lost weight or what?


----------



## slang

Both Ramona and Mario look great!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> You can tell she is sucking it in, but still looks good.
> 
> Fantastic at 57! Real Housewife Ramona Singer shows off bikini body during weekend getaway with husband Mario
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kend-getaway-husband-Mario.html#ixzz2oAetPWHo


 
WOW -- she looks great!


----------



## horse17

yeah yeah, they both look great...............but still annoying as all hell...Im sure it wasn't hard for her to lose weight after the latest scandal....


----------



## LADC_chick

slang said:


> Both Ramona and Mario look great!



I know! They better get it!


----------



## Bentley1

slang said:


> Both Ramona and Mario look great!




They do!  How many 60 year old men have six packs?  Pretty impressive!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Bentley1 said:


> They do!  How many 60 year old men have six packs?  Pretty impressive!



*Bentley*, you are right again! Pretty amazing.


----------



## Love Of My Life

They look great....


----------



## needloub

They look great!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Yes, they look so good that I need to start a diet!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, they look so good that I need to start a diet!!



TruReNewal: The Diet


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> TruReNewal: The Diet


 And Ramona Pinot Grigio.


----------



## lallybelle

Preview is up:

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...e-new-york-ladies-are-back-for-a-sixth-season


----------



## Sassys

lallybelle said:


> Preview is up:
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...e-new-york-ladies-are-back-for-a-sixth-season


 
Finally. Jesus Christ Aviva's dad is back. SMH.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Finally. Jesus Christ Aviva's dad is back. SMH.


Oh no! I'm going to lose my lunch!


----------



## junqueprincess

Omg- it looks SOOO good. Especially compared to BH right now. These women have personality and then some- love it!


----------



## Jbb924

Omg I can't even with that last shot of the prosthetic at the end!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sassys said:


> *Finally. Jesus Christ Aviva's dad is back.* SMH.



That might be the end of it for me. RHoBH has become horrible, and now this, too?
These shows used to be my guilty pleasure, now it's just torture.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Babbbbbyyyyyy, I am here for NYC. bravo can take BH off now!

I see Sonja is still trying to be the middle age version burlesque dancer and still not wearing panties. 

The fake leg just there in the middle of the floor had me howling - lol

Ramona throwing a glass, Sonja missing a tooth and heather getting hood!

Oh, hardly even missed Luann.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I am so hoping RHoNY is good this season.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

DC-Cutie said:


> The fake leg just there in the middle of the floor had me howling - lol





Jbb924 said:


> Omg I can't even with that last shot of the prosthetic at the end!









Enjoy ladies!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Enjoy ladies!



Sorry, but ewww.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Anyway, here is an article about the new season:



> The Real Housewives of New York City is back for season six on Bravo and there's a new face in the Big Apple. Oh, the drama!
> 
> Bravo's first ladies of New York return with new episodes on Tuesday, March 11 at 9 p.m. EST. Joining Ramona Singer, Aviva Drescher, Sonja Morgan, Heather Thomson and Carole Radziwill is businesswoman/model Kristen Taekman.
> 
> Countess LuAnn de Lesseps will still appear on Real Housewives of New York City, but in a recurring role.
> 
> This season of Real Housewives of New York kicks off with summer in the Hamptons, but soon finds the ladies in a cabin in the Berkshires and "glamping" in Montana. Don't forget the Pinot Grigio! Get a sneak peek at the old feuds, new rivalries and the adventures ahead for New York's favorite Housewives in the preview below.
> 
> Wigs, doggie funerals, missing teeth, plenty of expletives and Aviva's father! Phew. That not enough for you? Bravo will air a special 30-minute extended sneak peek on Monday, Feb. 24 at 9 p.m. EST.



Source


----------



## chowlover2

lallybelle said:


> Preview is up:
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...e-new-york-ladies-are-back-for-a-sixth-season


OMG! I can't wait!


----------



## kcf68

Did Lu Ann get kicked out she is not in the line up in the pictures of the HWNY.


----------



## LADC_chick

I think she was demoted to Friend of Housewife.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LADC_chick said:


> I think was demoted to Friend of Housewife.



Yes, that's a good way of explaining it. I guess that she will occasionally be on the show but not full time.


----------



## horse17

OMG!..the leg....!!...a riot!


----------



## buzzytoes

I am dying at Heather calling Aviva (or whoever it was) a mother f&*ker. That sounded so proper.


----------



## Bentley1

I have to admit the preview looks entertaining!  NY always has such large gaps between seasons, March 11?? Jeez, just take BH OFF and air NY.  

I hadn't heard any news about Luann being demoted to a guest role as opposed to an actual Housewife.  Usually there are articles about cast changes.  Wonder what happened?

Oh, and Aviva and her dad are deranged.  I hope someone picked her leg up off the floor and chased her and her dad out of the event with it.


----------



## chowlover2

bentley1 said:


> i have to admit the previews looks entertaining!  Ny always has such large gaps between seasons, march 11?? Jeez, just take bh off and air ny.
> 
> I hadn't heard any news about luann being demoted to a guest role as opposed to an actual housewife.  Usually there are articles about cast changes.  Wonder what happened?
> 
> Oh, and aviva and her dad are deranged.  I hope someone picked her leg up off the floor and chased her and her dad out of the event with it.


roflmfao!


----------



## slang

The preview looks GREAT, I can't wait!

I thought Sonia missing a tooth was too much until you see Aviva's leg lying on the ground...


----------



## GoGlam

Ramona's skin is looking rough compared to past seasons


----------



## honeyshopper

This is gonna be good, and the shock with the lone leg on the carpet. :lolots:



lallybelle said:


> Preview is up:
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...e-new-york-ladies-are-back-for-a-sixth-season


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> Ramona's skin is looking rough compared to past seasons




Doesn't she have a skin care line?


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> Doesn't she have a skin care line?



Yep, I think age and Pinot are catching up with her


----------



## Florasun

I miss the NY ladies. They seem more accomplished than the ladies of the other RH franchises. I was thinking about saying they seem more intelligent, but I have to question the wisdom of anyone wanting to appear on these shows.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> Doesn't she have a skin care line?



When you drink from sunrise to sunset, not too much a skin are line will do for ya


----------



## needloub

Bring on NY!!  It's still my favorite franchise!


----------



## Quigs

Reason Luanne isn't a full time housewife this upcoming season and her new clothing line:

Real Housewives of New York City: LuAnn De Lesseps Returning, But Missing From First Three Episodes of New Season

http://www.eonline.com/news/496711/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## lucywife

Florasun said:


> I miss the NY ladies. They seem more accomplished than the ladies of the other RH franchises. I was thinking about saying they seem more intelligent, but I have to question the wisdom of anyone wanting to appear on these shows.


At least they can put a sentence together, dress better than any other group, and can be really funny. Ramona is hilarious jmo. 
The preview looks like a trainwreck in slow motion. 
I stopped watching NJ/OC long time ago, it felt like I was loosing an IQ point after every episode, BH is one never ending saga about nothing, I'm ready for NY


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lucywife said:


> I stopped watching NJ/OC long time ago, it felt like I was loosing an IQ point after every episode, BH is one never ending saga about nothing, I'm ready for NY


 
Lol! I feel that way too but still can't seem to stop watching. These shows have gotten ridiculous, but it's a train wreck I can't turn away from.


----------



## Goldfox

Oh no she didn't.... "Countess Collection"


----------



## sgj99

Quigs said:


> Reason Luanne isn't a full time housewife this upcoming season and her new clothing line:
> 
> Real Housewives of New York City: LuAnn De Lesseps Returning, But Missing From First Three Episodes of New Season
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/496711/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


 
"countess collection" ... is she serious?
and i love how it listed her acting credits.  i saw her 1 minute appearance on SVU, she wasn't very good.


----------



## slang

Wasn't it posted here a few months back that Kelly announced she was returning to this season as a part time HW. If that's true it's weird she isn't in one clip for the up coming season


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

Does anyone know when the new season starts? I miss Ramona haha&#128514;


----------



## Sassys

lovelyfromatoz said:


> does anyone know when the new season starts? I miss ramona haha&#55357;&#56834;


 
3/11/14


----------



## horse17

ok louanne, you really need to lose the "countess" crap..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sassys said:


> 3/11/14



Thanks, *Sassys*!


----------



## Stilettolife

Yes!!!! I miss Ramona.


----------



## woolli

horse17 said:


> ok louanne, you really need to lose the "countess" crap..


 
OMG is she _still_ referring to herself as Countess!   

She's in serious trouble if she remarries..... then again, she loves the title so much she'll probably hyphenate it .... Mrs-Countess.  

Can't wait for this series to start again.  I've missed watching these women.   Especially Heather, I think she's a cracker.  

Although I could do without Aviva's sleasy dad .... he's just plain creepy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

woolli said:


> OMG is she _still_ referring to herself as Countess!
> 
> She's in serious trouble if she remarries..... then again, she loves the title so much she'll probably hyphenate it .... Mrs-Countess.
> 
> Can't wait for this series to start again.  I've missed watching these women.   Especially Heather, I think she's a cracker.
> 
> *Although I could do without Aviva's sleasy dad .... he's just plain creepy.*



He is creepy! Good word for it and please Bravo take him off the show.


----------



## pursegrl12

Omg!! Cannot wait until this season starts!!!


----------



## Quigs

*Ramona & Mario are separated, each dating others, but have not yet filed for divorce.
*

http://pagesix.com/2014/01/27/cops-called-over-ramona-singer-and-hubbys-spat/

Real Housewives of New York stars Ramona and Mario Singer are in the middle of a nasty separation  and cops were called to their Southampton home Friday night to break up a domestic spat, sources told Page Six.

Were told Ramona and Mario, who have one daughter, Avery, have separated and are both dating other people, but have not filed for divorce.

Page Six reported in October that Mario had been seeing a young socialite, who has since been identified as Kasey Dexter. Meanwhile, Ramona was also seen on a date with a 20-something-looking guy on Thursday night.

Sources tell us Ramona has ordered Mario out of their Upper East Side apartment, and he is splitting his time between staying with friends and at the couples Hamptons home.

Ramona kicked Mario out of the Manhattan apartment in the last few days, a source told us. But the understanding was that he could stay in the Southampton house.

That is, until Friday night, when Ramona ended up at the home at the same time Mario and Dexter were there. Sources told us Ramona threw a fit and called the cops. When police arrived, Ramona claimed Mario choked her, while other sources insist the two did not get physical.

Our sources said that after a while Ramona calmed down and then welcomed the officers into the house, offering them a glass of wine. Were told the officers declined and left, and charges were not pressed.


----------



## horse17

^.....what a mess....


----------



## LADC_chick

I bet she offered them her Ramona Pinot Grigio.


----------



## Florasun

Quigs said:


> Reason Luanne isn't a full time housewife this upcoming season and her new clothing line:
> 
> Real Housewives of New York City: LuAnn De Lesseps Returning, But Missing From First Three Episodes of New Season
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/496711/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories







sgj99 said:


> "countess collection" ... is she serious?
> and i love how it listed her acting credits.  i saw her 1 minute appearance on SVU, she wasn't very good.



Notice how the article said she took an "improve" acting class?


----------



## horse17

LADC_chick said:


> I bet she offered them her Ramona Pinot Grigio.


of course.....only the best for the NYPD...


----------



## sgj99

Florasun said:


> Notice how the article said she took an "improve" acting class?


 
she needs all sorts of acting classes.  she had about a one minute part and was very stiff and over the top with her body language ... it was hurtful to watch for even that brief of a moment.  and she was playing a "New York City socialite" so if she had a hard time with that role, hhhhmmm...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LADC_chick said:


> I bet she offered them her Ramona Pinot Grigio.





horse17 said:


> of course.....only the best for the NYPD...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

horse17 said:


> ^.....what a mess....



Another one bites the dust! Ouch.
Okay so all of those lies about Mario happened to be true!


----------



## cjy

Not surprised at all.


----------



## horse17

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Another one bites the dust! Ouch.
> Okay so all of those lies about Mario happened to be true!


I cant remember specifics, but didn't Ramona always kind of brag about how great her marriage was?....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

horse17 said:


> I cant remember specifics, but didn't Ramona always kind of brag about how great her marriage was?....



Yes, always!


----------



## Sassys

Time to dust this off

Real Housewives Divorces
RHoDC
- Cat & Charles Ommanney
- Michaele and Tareq
- Stacie and Jason
- Mary and Rich

RHoATL
- DeShawn and Eric
- Lisa and Ed
- Nene and Greg (remarried)
-Porsha and Kordell

RHoBH
- Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
- Adrienne and Paul
- Camille and Kelsey

RHoNYC
- LuAnn and Alex
- Ramona & Mario (pending?)

RHoNJ
-Dina and Tommy

RHofOC
- Vicki and Don
- Tamra and Simon
- Jeanna and Matt
- Lynne and Frank

RHof Miami
-Marisol & Philippe


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> Time to dust this off
> 
> Real Housewives Divorces
> RHoDC
> - Cat & Charles Ommanney
> - Michaele and Tareq
> - Stacie and Jason
> - Mary and Rich
> 
> RHoATL
> - DeShawn and Eric
> - Lisa and Ed
> - Nene and Greg (remarried)
> -Porsha and Kordell
> 
> RHoBH
> - Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
> - Adrienne and Paul
> - Camille and Kelsey
> 
> RHoNYC
> - LuAnn and Alex
> - Ramona & Mario (pending?)
> 
> RHoNJ
> -Dina and Tommy
> 
> RHofOC
> - Vicki and Don
> - Tamra and Simon
> - Jeanna and Matt
> - Lynne and Frank
> 
> RHof Miami
> -Marisol & Philippe



I would have thought Ramona and Mario would remain married, time will tell.  I was just thinking ... how many RH divorces have there been?  Thank you Sassy.

I feel bad for Ramona because she seemed to care deeply for Mario and her role as a wife.


----------



## Goldfox

I wonder if the women nabbing these ex housewife-husbands in cheating scandals eyed out the men, intentionally or unintentionally, while watching the show.. As they say, more attention, bigger threats. Sad for the housewives, they just wanted a little fame and a fanpage on Facebook!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*RHoNJ
-Dina and Tommy*

WHAT? Where have I been hiding?


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> I would have thought Ramona and Mario would remain married, time will tell.  I was just thinking ... how many RH divorces have there been?  Thank you Sassy.
> 
> I feel bad for Ramona because she seemed to care deeply for Mario and her role as a wife.



No problem


----------



## LADC_chick

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *RHoNJ
> -Dina and Tommy*
> 
> WHAT? Where have I been hiding?



Right? I mean, I haven't watched RHoNJ since the season of the brawl at the christening reception, but I didn't realize that Dina and her hubby were divorced.


----------



## Ladybug09

Not surprised of the separation.


----------



## Cherrasaki

A blind man would of seen this one coming!


----------



## Bentley1

Anyone surprised by this bit of divorce news?  It's been brewing for years, I'm actually surprised they held out this long before filing.

Mario appeared to be checked out long ago & Ramona was in denial about it all.  Least they can move on now w/o all the secrecy, cheating, hiding, etc.


----------



## pursegrl12

LADC_chick said:


> Right? I mean, I haven't watched RHoNJ since the season of the brawl at the christening reception, but I didn't realize that Dina and her hubby were divorced.



they were divorced before the show even started....


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> they were divorced before the show even started....



lol. silly.


----------



## LADC_chick

pursegrl12 said:


> they were divorced before the show even started....



Well, I didn't realize that. I remember hearing about how he didn't want to be on camera, but wow.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LADC_chick said:


> Well, I didn't realize that. I remember hearing about how he didn't want to be on camera, but wow.



SAME. I never knew they were divorced. I'm shocked as Dina didn't strike me as being a single lady.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think they were divorced before the show started.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think they were divorced before the show started.



Yeah, this is recent. On the show, he just didn't want to be on camera.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Yeah, this is recent. On the show, he just didn't want to be on camera.


 
he probably didn't want to be on camera because he came across as a huge jerk when they were featured on some show about super expensive weddings, i think it was on VH1 or something like that.  he openly admitted that he cheated while they were together, laughed about it and just in general acted like a horses behind.  he probably got some negative comments from friends and family and made the decision to stay away from cameras after that.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> he probably didn't want to be on camera because he came across as a huge jerk when they were featured on some show about super expensive weddings, i think it was on VH1 or something like that.  he openly admitted that he cheated while they were together, laughed about it and just in general acted like a horses behind.  he probably got some negative comments from friends and family and made the decision to stay away from cameras after that.



I remember that. I always say, if a woman wants to be with an a$$, better her than me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sgj99 said:


> he probably didn't want to be on camera because he came across as a huge jerk when they were featured on some show about super expensive weddings, i think it was on VH1 or something like that.  he openly admitted that he cheated while they were together, laughed about it and just in general acted like a horses behind.  he probably got some negative comments from friends and family and made the decision to stay away from cameras after that.



Openly admitting that he cheated while on camera? An idiot!
Staying away from the cameras afterwards? Brilliant!


----------



## pursegrl12

oh! I thought they weren't even together on the show...were they just separated and not divorced?


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> I remember that. I always say, if a woman wants to be with an a$$, better her than me.


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Openly admitting that he cheated while on camera? An idiot!
> Staying away from the cameras afterwards? Brilliant!


 
and this was a show about their big expensive wedding so he was admitting it on camera, in front of her (and she already knew about it) and she still went on and married him ... hhhhmmm


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sgj99 said:


> and this was a show about their big expensive wedding so he was admitting it on camera, in front of her (and she already knew about it) and she still went on and married him ... hhhhmmm



So, it's no small wonder that they are divorcing. Wowza.


----------



## sgj99

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20780882,00.html

i find it truly amazing when these so-called reality tv "celebrities" ask for privacy, especially for the sake of their children, as Ramona does in this article.  if you were concerned about the well-being of your children then you never would have agreed to appear on a reality show to begin with.  you can't pee on a pregnancy test, get a bikini wax, drink you face off and fight with everyone you know on camera and then ask for privacy ... you gave that up when you signed your contract with Bravo.  just my thoughts on this


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20780882,00.html
> 
> *i find it truly amazing when these so-called reality tv "celebrities" ask for privacy, especially for the sake of their children*, as Ramona does in this article.  if you were concerned about the well-being of your children then you never would have agreed to appear on a reality show to begin with.  you can't pee on a pregnancy test, get a bikini wax, drink you face off and fight with everyone you know on camera and then ask for privacy ... you gave that up when you signed your contract with Bravo.  just my thoughts on this



I NEVER understood that. If you want privacy, then don't tell the media what is going in in your life. You are not obligated to tell the public anything.

I also can't stand when a woman claims she is so strong and would never put up with certain things from a man (abuse, cheating, etc). yet stays married to a man that does it.


----------



## chowlover2

Agreed!


----------



## needloub

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Openly admitting that he cheated while on camera? An idiot!*
> Staying away from the cameras afterwards? Brilliant!



And he didn't say just once, while he laughed about it and she was smirking


----------



## Quigs

*Housewife Ramona Singer files for divorce from cheating hubby

By Stephanie Smith

January 29, 2014 | 10:26pm*

http://pagesix.com/2014/01/29/housewife-ramona-singer-files-for-divorce-from-cheating-husband/


----------



## Longchamp

Was reading about Kasey dexter, the other woman with Mario.
Run Ramona, she's perfect for Mario, and you deserve better.


----------



## sgj99

Quigs said:


> *Housewife Ramona Singer files for divorce from cheating hubby*
> 
> *By Stephanie Smith*
> 
> *January 29, 2014 | 10:26pm*
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2014/01/29/housewife-ramona-singer-files-for-divorce-from-cheating-husband/


 

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20781448,00.html


okay, call me cynical ... but i find the timing of all this a little convenient.  the new season, which has had all sorts of bad press regarding problems filming and getting contracts signed, is about to start up.  and word is if they don't have the viewers this season than it will be cancelled.  yes, Mario has been cheating and Ramona has turned a blind eye to that fact.  but i think she's timed her decision to finally leave the rat to coincide with the upcoming premier of the season.  that's how twisted these "bravo-lebrities" are - major life decisions are made with regards to their show and how it effects the ratings.


----------



## katlun

I hear Jill saying Ramona I told you so, why didn't you listen to me?


----------



## Sassys

*Ramona Singer Files for Divorce Amid Cheating Rumors*


It looks like Ramona Singer will be a housewife to Mario Singer no longer. 

The _Real Housewives of New York City_ star filed for divorce this week from her husband of 27 years, PEOPLE has confirmed. 

This follows reports that she had caught him with his girlfriend at the couple's Hamptons home last weekend. 

Ramona has not publicly confirmed that she and Mario are separating, and on Wednesday called the situation "a personal and private matter for our family" and asked for "privacy during this difficult time." 

But a source told PEOPLE this week that Ramona called the police on Mario after catching him last weekend. And former Housewife Jill Zarin told PEOPLE: "Ramona has been protecting him. She looked the other way when people told her he was cheating." 

Season 6 of _The Real Housewives of New York City_ premieres March 11 on Bravo

people.com

List gets bigger every year. Who is next??? 

Real Housewives Divorces
RHoDC
- Cat & Charles Ommanney
- Michaele and Tareq
- Stacie and Jason
- Mary and Rich

RHoATL
- DeShawn and Eric
- Lisa and Ed
- Nene and Greg (remarried)
-Porsha and Kordell

RHoBH
- Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
- Adrienne and Paul
- Camille and Kelsey

RHoNYC
- LuAnn and Alex
- Ramona & Mario

RHoNJ
-Dina and Tommy

RHofOC
- Vicki and Don
- Tamra and Simon
- Jeanna and Matt
- Lynne and Frank

RHof Miami
-Marisol & Philippe


----------



## Quigs

*Sassys -  This was already posted in post 699 and post 735.*


----------



## Sassys

Quigs said:


> *Sassys - This was already posted in post 699 and post 735.*


 
Page six is not offical media  It's gossip


----------



## Quigs

Sassys said:


> Page six is not offical media  It's gossip




 I don't believe that People is viewed as "serious respected in depth journalism".

The People article only rehashed the info that was mentioned in both previous posts.  Divorce papers were filed on Tuesday, mentioned in post 735, which is a fact and not gossip.


----------



## sgj99

Quigs said:


> I don't believe that People is viewed as "serious respected in depth journalism".
> 
> The People article only rehashed the info that was mentioned in both previous posts. Divorce papers were filed on Tuesday, mentioned in post 735, which is a fact and not gossip.


 
and ...


----------



## Sassys

Quigs said:


> I don't believe that People is viewed as "serious respected in depth journalism".
> 
> The People article only rehashed the info that was mentioned in both previous posts. Divorce papers were filed on Tuesday, mentioned in post 735, which is a fact and not gossip.


 
Not sure what your point is.


----------



## cjy

Sassys said:


> Not sure what your point is.


Confused here as well......


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Let's move along, right?


----------



## Sassys

Mario, Beware! Mistress Of Ramona Singers Hubby Went To Pysch Ward With Unhealthy Obsession Over Last Boyfriend & Sued Him For Sexual Harassment When They Split

_Real Housewives of New York_ star Ramona Singerfiled for divorce on Tuesday, but her estranged husband Mario Singers love troubles could be just beginning. RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that the woman Mario has been seeing, NY socialite *Kyle Kasey Dexter*, admitted in court documents to being locked up in the psych ward with an unhealthy obsession over another married man just months ago, and she sued him for sexual harassment when he gave her the brush-off!
Dexter filed an explosive sexual harassment lawsuit against her former lover *Gregory Peters*, who was her boss at Manhattans ritzy La Palestra gym, on November 12, 2013.
According to court documents obtained by Radar, Dexter interviewed for a job at the gym in May 2012, despite the fact that she had no valid personal trainer license. Peters specifically hired [Dexter] because he was attracted to her, despite her lack of work experience, the documents claim.

Read The Court Documents

As such, when Dexter started working at the gym Peters soon required her to trail him, the documents claim, and suspended her personal training pay.
Very soon after, the documents state, they began a consensual sexual relationship.
Peters would ask [Dexter] to have sex with him on various pieces of equipment and training tables at La Palestra, the complaint claims. Even though the sexual relationship was consensual, [Dexter] still hesitated and/or protested having sex on the equipment, but her boss would convince [her] to have sex on the equipment because he was the manager and could make [Dexter] a great trainer.
[Her] ability to become a regular trainer at La Palestra in the future was contingent on her submission, or refusal, to have sex on certain pieces of gym equipment, the complaint claims.
Meanwhile, despite that pressure, the couples relationship became very intense as Dexter started to become increasingly infatuated/in-love with Peters.
Dexter admitted that she developed an unhealthy obsession with him, according to the claim, yet she still continued to engage in the sexual relationship.
Then in early July 2013, the documents state, Peters realized that this escalating affair could negatively affect his marriage and abruptly ended the relationship.
Apparently, that sent Dexter into a tailspin.
The end of the relationship and interactions [with Peters at work] continued to affect [Dexter emotionally and psychologically," the complaint explains, "and as a result, in or around July 2012, [Dexter] was rushed to the Lenox Hill Hospital emergency room for severe panic attacks.
Dexter asked bosses to make sure she wouldnt interact with Peters at work, to no avail, the documents claim. In the meantime Peters allegedly continued to repeatedly call [Dexter] and leave threatening and nasty messages, such as, I wish I had never met you and I regret the day that I ever hied you. He also told her to Leave the company  resign already, and Become a stripper, thats what youre good at, according to the complaint.
But Defendant Peters would then also leave [Dexter] messages saying that his wife was away for the weekend and that he missed her, the documents claim.
Cracking under the pressure, Dexter claims she voluntarily checked herself into St. Lukes Psychiatric Ward, around September 1, 2012, where she was kept for roughly ten days.
Doctors allegedly ordered her not to contact Peters, but Plaintiff simply could not resist and Peters failed to heed doctors advice to cut off contact with her.
Eventually, Dexter was fired in November 2012, and by the end of the month she hired an attorney to file the sexual harassment lawsuit.
In a response, Peters and La Palestra denied the majority of her charges, insisting that all of Peters interactions with Dexter were consensual.
According to court documents, the case is still ongoing, with Peters and Dexter scheduled to meet with a mediator on February 11.
Peters did not respond to Radars requests for comment.
Now, Dexter has reportedly moved on to another married man, Mario. According to _Page Six_, she was by his side in the Hamptons last week when cops where called over an alleged domestic dispute with his estranged wife, Ramona.

radar.com


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ OMG. That's all I can say.


----------



## Sassys

1/30/14


----------



## slang

Despite everything Ramona looks good, no make up and all


----------



## Aluxe

Sassys said:


> Mario, Beware! Mistress Of Ramona Singers Hubby Went To Pysch Ward With Unhealthy Obsession Over Last Boyfriend & Sued Him For Sexual Harassment When They Split
> 
> _Real Housewives of New York_ star Ramona Singerfiled for divorce on Tuesday, but her estranged husband Mario Singers love troubles could be just beginning. RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that the woman Mario has been seeing, NY socialite *Kyle Kasey Dexter*, admitted in court documents to being locked up in the psych ward with an unhealthy obsession over another married man just months ago, and she sued him for sexual harassment when he gave her the brush-off!
> Dexter filed an explosive sexual harassment lawsuit against her former lover *Gregory Peters*, who was her boss at Manhattans ritzy La Palestra gym, on November 12, 2013.
> According to court documents obtained by Radar, Dexter interviewed for a job at the gym in May 2012, despite the fact that she had no valid personal trainer license. Peters specifically hired [Dexter] because he was attracted to her, despite her lack of work experience, the documents claim.
> 
> Read The Court Documents
> 
> As such, when Dexter started working at the gym Peters soon required her to trail him, the documents claim, and suspended her personal training pay.
> Very soon after, the documents state, they began a consensual sexual relationship.
> Peters would ask [Dexter] to have sex with him on various pieces of equipment and training tables at La Palestra, the complaint claims. Even though the sexual relationship was consensual, [Dexter] still hesitated and/or protested having sex on the equipment, but her boss would convince [her] to have sex on the equipment because he was the manager and could make [Dexter] a great trainer.
> [Her] ability to become a regular trainer at La Palestra in the future was contingent on her submission, or refusal, to have sex on certain pieces of gym equipment, the complaint claims.
> Meanwhile, despite that pressure, the couples relationship became very intense as Dexter started to become increasingly infatuated/in-love with Peters.
> Dexter admitted that she developed an unhealthy obsession with him, according to the claim, yet she still continued to engage in the sexual relationship.
> Then in early July 2013, the documents state, Peters realized that this escalating affair could negatively affect his marriage and abruptly ended the relationship.
> Apparently, that sent Dexter into a tailspin.
> The end of the relationship and interactions [with Peters at work] continued to affect [Dexter emotionally and psychologically," the complaint explains, "and as a result, in or around July 2012, [Dexter] was rushed to the Lenox Hill Hospital emergency room for severe panic attacks.
> Dexter asked bosses to make sure she wouldnt interact with Peters at work, to no avail, the documents claim. In the meantime Peters allegedly continued to repeatedly call [Dexter] and leave threatening and nasty messages, such as, I wish I had never met you and I regret the day that I ever hied you. He also told her to Leave the company  resign already, and Become a stripper, thats what youre good at, according to the complaint.
> But Defendant Peters would then also leave [Dexter] messages saying that his wife was away for the weekend and that he missed her, the documents claim.
> Cracking under the pressure, Dexter claims she voluntarily checked herself into St. Lukes Psychiatric Ward, around September 1, 2012, where she was kept for roughly ten days.
> Doctors allegedly ordered her not to contact Peters, but Plaintiff simply could not resist and Peters failed to heed doctors advice to cut off contact with her.
> Eventually, Dexter was fired in November 2012, and by the end of the month she hired an attorney to file the sexual harassment lawsuit.
> In a response, Peters and La Palestra denied the majority of her charges, insisting that all of Peters interactions with Dexter were consensual.
> According to court documents, the case is still ongoing, with Peters and Dexter scheduled to meet with a mediator on February 11.
> Peters did not respond to Radars requests for comment.
> Now, Dexter has reportedly moved on to another married man, Mario. According to _Page Six_, she was by his side in the Hamptons last week when cops where called over an alleged domestic dispute with his estranged wife, Ramona.
> 
> radar.com



Oh my goodness 
This all is beginning to look like the basis for an episode of Law & Order SVU that doesn't end well.

When does RHONY return? I think I might just watch this season...


----------



## Sassys

aluxe said:


> oh my goodness
> This all is beginning to look like the basis for an episode of law & order svu that doesn't end well.
> 
> When does rhony return? I think i might just watch this season...


 
3/11/14


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20781448,00.html
> 
> 
> okay, call me cynical ... but i find the timing of all this a little convenient.  the new season, which has had all sorts of bad press regarding problems filming and getting contracts signed, is about to start up.  and word is if they don't have the viewers this season than it will be cancelled.  yes, Mario has been cheating and Ramona has turned a blind eye to that fact.  but i think she's timed her decision to finally leave the rat to coincide with the upcoming premier of the season.  that's how twisted these "bravo-lebrities" are - major life decisions are made with regards to their show and how it effects the ratings.





I don't know. It does seem Bravo is lucky with timing. (new jersey last season was airing when Joe and Teresa were indicted, Atlanta is airing now with Apollo being arrested last week)  The divorces seem to be ongoing and hard to predict but it does seem like the show doesn't help. Mario could still be enjoying affairs privately with Ramona either not suspecting or turning a blind eye if not for the show.


----------



## Aluxe

Sassys said:


> 3/11/14



thanks


----------



## Swanky

*'Housewives' Star Ramona Singer Divorcing After Cheating Claims I Want BOTH Houses!*

 *           1/30/2014 8:20 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF *

                                Exclusive Details





"*Real Housewives of New York*" star *Ramona Singer* has filed for divorce ... and judging from her legal docs she's out for blood in the wake of rumors her hubby cheated on her. 

According  to legal docs -- obtained by TMZ -- Ramona wants ALL of their houses --  an apartment in NYC and a house in the ritzy Hamptons.

Earlier  this week Ramona called 911 for a domestic dispute after she claimed to  have found Mario -- her husband of more than 2 decades -- in the house  with another woman.

Ramona says the marriage is irretrievably broken ... and says it's been that way for at least 6 months.

The couple has one daughter ... who is 18.







Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/01/30/real-...divorce-husband-mario-cheating/#ixzz2rvPdLeEQ


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ramona has been on a rocky path with Mario for some time now...

This was expected .. sad to say


----------



## grazia

slang said:


> Despite everything Ramona looks good, no make up and all



The pics were staged IMO


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> *Ramona Singer Files for Divorce Amid Cheating Rumors*
> 
> 
> It looks like Ramona Singer will be a housewife to Mario Singer no longer.
> 
> The _Real Housewives of New York City_ star filed for divorce this week from her husband of 27 years, PEOPLE has confirmed.
> 
> This follows reports that she had caught him with his girlfriend at the couple's Hamptons home last weekend.
> 
> Ramona has not publicly confirmed that she and Mario are separating, and on Wednesday called the situation "a personal and private matter for our family" and asked for "privacy during this difficult time."
> 
> But a source told PEOPLE this week that Ramona called the police on Mario after catching him last weekend. And former Housewife Jill Zarin told PEOPLE: "Ramona has been protecting him. She looked the other way when people told her he was cheating."
> 
> Season 6 of _The Real Housewives of New York City_ premieres March 11 on Bravo
> 
> people.com
> 
> List gets bigger every year. Who is next???
> 
> Real Housewives Divorces
> RHoDC
> - Cat & Charles Ommanney
> - Michaele and Tareq
> - Stacie and Jason
> - Mary and Rich
> 
> RHoATL
> - DeShawn and Eric
> - Lisa and Ed
> - Nene and Greg (remarried)
> -Porsha and Kordell
> 
> RHoBH
> - Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
> - Adrienne and Paul
> - Camille and Kelsey
> 
> RHoNYC
> - LuAnn and Alex
> - Ramona & Mario
> 
> RHoNJ
> -Dina and Tommy
> 
> RHofOC
> - Vicki and Don
> - Tamra and Simon
> - Jeanna and Matt
> - Lynne and Frank
> 
> RHof Miami
> -Marisol & Philippe



Wendy's been reading your post...she discussed this today.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Wendy's been reading your post...she discussed this today.


 

LOL. I saw that lol


----------



## Sassys

1/30/14


----------



## Sassys

lol


----------



## LADC_chick

Jill is so desperate to have her name out there. Why is she trying to co-op Ramona's divorce and make it about her. Jill siddown! __/



Ladybug09 said:


> Wendy's been reading your post...she discussed this today.



Can I get some props, too!  My initial list, though sparse, is what Sassys is working from.


----------



## Sassys

LADC_chick said:


> Jill is so desperate to have her name out there. Why is she trying to co-op Ramona's divorce and make it about her. Jill siddown! __/
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get some props, too!  My initial list, though sparse, is what Sassys is working from.


 
I did not use your list , nor did i recall you made/had one 
#notacompetition


----------



## LADC_chick

Good lawd. Hence the wink in the sentence. I'm not competing with you. You never have to worry about that.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LADC_chick said:


> *Jill is so desperate to have her name out there. Why is she trying to co-op Ramona's divorce and make it about her. Jill siddown!* __/
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get some props, too!  My initial list, though sparse, is what Sassys is working from.



Agreed, everything has to be about Jill, even Ramona's divorce!


----------



## Sassys

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed, everything has to be about Jill, even Ramona's divorce!



Jill is going to be on next weeks Oprah: Where Are They Now. You know that went to her head.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ramona is desperate too, why even tweet about your business, she wants to stay just as relevant as Jill does.


----------



## katlun

Sassys said:


> Jill is going to be on next weeks Oprah: Where Are They Now. You know that went to her head.



Why? Who really cares where Jill is now?


----------



## sgj99

is Ramona's daughter in college now? where does she go to school?  thank goodness she can live away from all the craziness.


----------



## slang

sgj99 said:


> is Ramona's daughter in college now? where does she go to school?  thank goodness she can live away from all the craziness.



Avery goes to Emory University in Atlanta Georgia


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> Avery goes to Emory University in Atlanta Georgia


 
good thing she's far away from the craziness.  i wonder who's idea it was to go to Emory (because of the distance)?


----------



## needloub

I'm just excited to see why Aviva's prosthetic leg is on the floor and to see Heather call someone a "mf."


----------



## Sassys

Sneek peek is on

New tag lines are so stupid.


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> Sneek peek is on
> 
> New tag lines are so stupid.



Was just about to comment on the taglines.

The worst taglines out of all housewives belong to those from NY


----------



## Sassys

Oh lord, Brandi and Yolanda have crossed over to NYC.


----------



## Sassys

Oh sH$t, Aviva's dad is down with the swirl!!


----------



## horse17

^  he is disgusting.


----------



## horse17

ok, so now we have to listen to "OLA"...!


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> ok, so now we have to listen to "OLA"...!



What's OLA?


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> What's OLA?


its what Heather says in her tagline...she said the same thing last season...


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> its what Heather says in her tagline...she said the same thing last season...



She says "Holla" lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

Forgot  how disgusting Aviva's dad is..


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> She says "Holla" lol


I know!..I realized that after i posted!


----------



## chowlover2

This season looks great!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Saw Carole Radziwill on WWHL the other night and she looked horrible on camera. 
What is it with the overdose on PS or injectables?
Did anyone watch this episode?


----------



## Jbb924

Sassys said:


> Sneek peek is on
> 
> New tag lines are so stupid.


Omg you weren't kidding! These tag lines are absolutely ridiculous. I don't know which one is worse.


----------



## tomz_grl

Aviva's dad...there's one thing to be pervy but funny and another to be completely crass...he falls in the latter and not in a good way. He gives me the creeps!

Looks like it's going to be a good season though. I'm interested in the new girl and her story.


----------



## starrynite_87

Sassys said:


> Sneek peek is on
> 
> New tag lines are so stupid.




I'm not the only one...especially the new girl


----------



## chowlover2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Saw Carole Radziwill on WWHL the other night and she looked horrible on camera.
> What is it with the overdose on PS or injectables?
> Did anyone watch this episode?


I saw it and thought WTF? Her eyes looked funny, too much filler made them look small and squinty. Either new facelift or too many fillers.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Sneek peek is on
> 
> New tag lines are so stupid.



Thank you! Exactly my first thought as I listened to one lame tag line after the next with the new girl's line being the absolute worst, IMO. "Oh I'm not the sharpest tool... But I'm prettyyyy." Lol, So dumb.


----------



## lallybelle

LOL. Someone tweeted Andy they hated the taglines. He said he loves them.


----------



## needloub

The tag lines are just so corny, especially the "new" housewife...she couldn't think of anything else to say?!?


----------



## grace04

I hope we don't have to see too much of Aviva's father.  He absolutely makes my skin crawl.  How any of the women can stand to be anywhere near him is a mystery to me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

grace04 said:


> I hope we don't have to see too much of Aviva's father.  He absolutely makes my skin crawl.  *How any of the women can stand to be anywhere near him is a mystery to me.*



Exactly.


----------



## chowlover2

+2!


----------



## horse17

+3


----------



## KayuuKathey

I miss Sonja's tagline. "I have a taste for luxury, and luxury has a taste for me."


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

KayuuKathey said:


> I miss Sonja's tagline. "I have a taste for luxury, and luxury has a taste for me."



Haha, that suits Sonya to a T


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Does anyone know if Sonja's financial situation has improved at all? I feel a little sorry for her... she definitely became accustomed to the Morgan wealth and status and all the luxuries that went along with it. I'm sure it would be difficult to give all that up.


----------



## bagsforme

Even Andy said on WWHL  the tag lines this year are ridiculous.


A preview showed Mario saying "the best cheaters are the ones that get away with it".  Can't wait to see how that plays out.  Ramona must be mortified.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bagsforme said:


> Even Andy said on WWHL  the tag lines this year are ridiculous.
> 
> 
> *A preview showed Mario saying "the best cheaters are the ones that get away with it". * Can't wait to see how that plays out.  Ramona must be mortified.




Sounds like an NYC man. Sorry, ladies but that's the way MOST of them are IMO.
Mario is just saying it like it is in his world. Poor Ramona. This is the one time that I actually feel sorry for her.


----------



## horse17

I like Sonja..she cracks me up....I think she is by far, the best looking of the NYC crew


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just ready to see the missing tooth and flying leg....


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> I like Sonja..she cracks me up....I think she is by far, the best looking of the NYC crew



She does this strange thing with her lips, causing her to look like Bart Simpson from the side view


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just ready to see the missing tooth and flying leg....



  I want to see Heather call Aviva a "mf" and the reasons behind the prosthetic leg on the floor.


----------



## horse17

needloub said:


> I want to see Heather call Aviva a "mf" and the reasons behind the prosthetic leg on the floor.



....that should be good....cant stand Aviva or her  disgusting father...Heather has an annoying smile, but she seems too busy to put upwith nonsense.....okay, ive been housebound in the snow watching too many RHNY episodes........


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> She does this strange thing with her lips, causing her to look like Bart Simpson from the side view


yeah, she likes to "pucker up" a lot...I wish I was a fly on the wall when she was a hostess in NYC restaurants...


----------



## lulilu

Still hate Aviva and LOATHE her father.  Words cannot describe how disgusting he is.

Heather is a pushy, bossy know-it-all.


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> Still hate Aviva and LOATHE her father.  Words cannot describe how disgusting he is.
> 
> Heather is a pushy, bossy know-it-all.



agree re Aviva and her disgusting father.  

(but I don't know, there is something about Heather I really like )


----------



## lulilu

livethelake said:


> agree re Aviva and her disgusting father.
> 
> (but I don't know, there is something about Heather I really like )



Maybe it's your bossy nature, Ms LTL?????


----------



## horse17

livethelake said:


> agree re Aviva and her disgusting father.
> 
> (but I don't know, there is something about Heather I really like )


I don't particularly like Heather, she just seems like someone who is really into her  business and doesn't have time for all the petty BS like Aviva or Ramona......Im sure she is a tough business woman..


----------



## Michele26

Wait, don't tell me the season started!?


----------



## chowlover2

Michele26 said:


> Wait, don't tell me the season started!?




Not til March, but there was a 30 min preview last week.


----------



## Michele26

chowlover2 said:


> Not til March, but there was a 30 min preview last week.




NYC is one of my favorites!


----------



## livethelake

horse17 said:


> I don't particularly like Heather, she just seems like someone who is really into her  business and doesn't have time for all the petty BS like Aviva or Ramona......Im sure she is a tough business woman..




Ha...I think that's what I like about her!  She is someone I would like to hang with


----------



## horse17

livethelake said:


> Ha...I think that's what I like about her!  She is someone I would like to hang with




oh, that's what I do like about her is that she is more about business than petty BS...I just think she can come across a little bit aggressive


----------



## chowlover2

I like how Carole said in the preview that Heather was " gangsta ", and she learned that from her time with Diddy- LOL! I love Carole! She is a hoot!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I finally watched the long preview and I am really psyched about the new season. I hope it lives up to all our expectations. The only thing I dislike are the new tag lines, I really hope they are just a one-time joke and not meant to stay.


----------



## Sassys

indoor water park in the Poconos Mountains of Pennsylvania over the weekend.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-indoor-water-park-brood.html#ixzz2tiGwjCs9


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> Carole acts as if she's trying too hard and has some social anxieties.



Carol is trying to be some sort of hipster and Heather is trying to be all hip hop/urban with her 'Holllllllaaaaa' 

But, I'd chill with both over the rest of them.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *Carol is trying to be some sort of hipster and Heather is trying to be all hip hop/urban with her 'Holllllllaaaaa' *
> 
> But, I'd chill with both over the rest of them.



Agree!


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Carol is trying to be some sort of hipster and Heather is trying to be all hip hop/urban with her 'Holllllllaaaaa'
> 
> But, I'd chill with both over the rest of them.


so true!


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

Don't know if you guys know this but if you have Xfinity, the past season of RHONY is now on Bravo On Demand! Great time to catch up before the new season starts


----------



## buzzytoes

Why the hell is Aviva wearing heels when everyone else is barefoot or wearing water socks???


----------



## Sassys

2/16/14

Still divorcing? Ramona Singer gets 'affectionate' with estranged husband Mario at Times Square bowling alley

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Times-Square-bowling-alley.html#ixzz2tslYhuYd


----------



## slang

I know she is on vacation, but it seems like I have seen so many pics of Aviva prancing around in a bikini. There were some others last week in the Daily Mail.
She looks good and all but why is there always photographers around her while she is on vacation. I had never seen another HW so much in a bathing suit lol


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> I know she is on vacation, but it seems like I have seen so many pics of Aviva prancing around in a bikini. There were some others last week in the Daily Mail.
> She looks good and all but why is there always photographers around her while she is on vacation. I had never seen another HW so much in a bathing suit lol



This!

I have been to Boca Raton Beach Club a few times  and there are no paps lol.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> This!
> 
> I have been to Boca Raton Beach Club a few times  and there are no paps lol.



I remember last fall someone posted a bunch of pics here of her in a bikini at the beach in NY in maybe Oct! and there was no one else was on the beach. It's like she just wants to run around in a bikini...


----------



## mundodabolsa

buzzytoes said:


> Why the hell is Aviva wearing heels when everyone else is barefoot or wearing water socks???



and I don't care how nice her body is, she looks like a fool standing around in a bikini and heels at her age. put on a wrap or tunic please.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Agree with all you! There are absolutely no paps at Boca Raton Beach Club, she should take off the heels and put on a wrap. She looks ridiculous.


----------



## Sassys

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agree with all you! There are absolutely no paps at Boca Raton Beach Club, she should take off the heels and put on a wrap. She looks ridiculous.



No one walks around like that at that resort. I go ever year for winter conference.


----------



## swags

I really can't stand Aviva. Why do they insist on having an obnoxious housewife for everyone to hate? 


Personally, I wish Bethenny would come back. I heard her talk show was cancelled and Skinnygirl is not doing that well. Bring her back to RHONY to reinvent.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I really can't stand Aviva. Why do they insist on having an obnoxious housewife for everyone to hate?
> 
> 
> Personally, I wish Bethenny would come back. I heard her talk show was cancelled and Skinnygirl is not doing that well. Bring her back to RHONY to reinvent.



They would never be able to afford her and it would be a step down for her.


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> They would never be able to afford her and it would be a step down for her.



I think Bethenny took too many steps up in the entertainment industry.  Not that many people know of her, let alone like her.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

swags said:


> I really can't stand Aviva. Why do they insist on having an obnoxious housewife for everyone to hate?
> 
> 
> Personally, I wish Bethenny would come back. I heard her talk show was cancelled and *Skinnygirl is not doing that well*. Bring her back to RHONY to reinvent.



Skinnygirl isn't doing well? This is news to me.

Bethenny would never go back to that cat fight on RHONY. She doesn't need the money and seems pretty happy, in spite of her divorce and cancelled talk show.


----------



## guccimamma

does she have a flip flop leg?


----------



## swags

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Skinnygirl isn't doing well? This is news to me.
> 
> Bethenny would never go back to that cat fight on RHONY. She doesn't need the money and seems pretty happy, in spite of her divorce and cancelled talk show.





http://ca.celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs...eled--skinnygirl-sales-tanking-205044197.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

swags said:


> http://ca.celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs...eled--skinnygirl-sales-tanking-205044197.html



Thanks for the link, *swags*!


----------



## Baileylouise

I just watched Alex McCord on British TV talking about simon cowell , his new kid and raising children in New York. She still looks the same , I will try and get a link


----------



## Baileylouise

http://www.itv.com/lorraine/hot-topics/manhattan-mummies
Here is the link


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm watching the 30 min intro to the ladies and George, Aviva's father is dating some super ghetto sista!


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm watching the 30 min intro to the ladies and George, Aviva's father is dating some super ghetto sista!



It's a very strange match...that's my "PC" response


----------



## DC-Cutie

Restless and unable to sleep, so what do I turn to: Bravo!!  I love the non stop running of previous seasons..  

Looking back I realized:
Everything had to be about Jill
LuAnn wore those brown suede Gucci boots all the damn time!
Scary Island was the best housewives episode EVER
Simon and Alex's attempt to social claim failed miserably
Bethenny never wanted a marriage, she just wanted ONE child (she stressed that).


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> Restless and unable to sleep, so what do I turn to: Bravo!! I love the non stop running of previous seasons..
> 
> Looking back I realized:
> Everything had to be about Jill
> LuAnn wore those brown suede Gucci boots all the damn time!
> Scary Island was the best housewives episode EVER
> Simon and Alex's attempt to social claim failed miserably
> Bethenny never wanted a marriage, she just wanted ONE child (she stressed that).


 

Agree with all of this and Ramona's vow renewal was the kiss of death.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm watching the 30 min intro to the ladies and George, Aviva's father is dating some super ghetto sista!


 


needloub said:


> It's a very strange match...that's my "PC" response


 
A very interesting couple!


----------



## Stilettolife

DC-Cutie said:


> Restless and unable to sleep, so what do I turn to: Bravo!! I love the non stop running of previous seasons..
> 
> Looking back I realized:
> Everything had to be about Jill
> LuAnn wore those brown suede Gucci boots all the damn time!
> *Scary Island was the best housewives episode EVER*
> Simon and Alex's attempt to social claim failed miserably
> Bethenny never wanted a marriage, she just wanted ONE child (she stressed that).


 
Yes!!!! I got early yesterday to watch this. My fav season, but this is definitely my fav episode.


----------



## Stilettolife

tomz_grl said:


> Agree with all of this and Ramona's vow renewal was the kiss of death.


 
After what happened with Vicki after her vow renewal, I'm incline to agree.  In fact, I'm beginning to see a strong pattern.  Wow, didn't Joe and Teresa just renewed their vows not to long ago?


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> Restless and unable to sleep, so what do I turn to: Bravo!!  I love the non stop running of previous seasons..
> 
> Looking back I realized:
> Everything had to be about Jill
> LuAnn wore those brown suede Gucci boots all the damn time!
> Scary Island was the best housewives episode EVER
> Simon and Alex's attempt to social claim failed miserably
> Bethenny never wanted a marriage, she just wanted ONE child (she stressed that).


I did love those boots!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DC-Cutie said:


> Restless and unable to sleep, so what do I turn to: Bravo!!  I love the non stop running of previous seasons..
> 
> Looking back I realized:
> Everything had to be about Jill
> LuAnn wore those brown suede Gucci boots all the damn time!
> Scary Island was the best housewives episode EVER
> Simon and Alex's attempt to social claim failed miserably
> Bethenny never wanted a marriage, she just wanted ONE child (she stressed that).



All so true!


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Restless and unable to sleep, so what do I turn to: Bravo!! I love the non stop running of previous seasons..
> 
> Looking back I realized:
> Everything had to be about Jill
> LuAnn wore those brown suede Gucci boots all the damn time!
> *Scary Island was the best housewives episode EVER*
> Simon and Alex's attempt to social claim failed miserably
> Bethenny never wanted a marriage, she just wanted ONE child (she stressed that).


 
this is so true, Kelly was out-of-control crazy (oh wait, i'm sorry, she was "systematically bullied).  that was the best episode of any housewives show, hands-down.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> Restless and unable to sleep, so what do I turn to: Bravo!!  I love the non stop running of previous seasons..
> 
> Looking back I realized:
> Everything had to be about Jill
> LuAnn wore those brown suede Gucci boots all the damn time!
> Scary Island was the best housewives episode EVER
> Simon and Alex's attempt to social claim failed miserably
> Bethenny never wanted a marriage, she just wanted ONE child (she stressed that).



Lol, great breakdown! All true!


----------



## paper_flowers

I need to see this episode. I feel like I'm missing out!!


----------



## Bentley1

paper_flowers said:


> I need to see this episode. I feel like I'm missing out!!



The Scary Island episode? Yes, watch it!

It was truly something else.  I think the episode leading up to it was really good as well.


----------



## lulilu

tomz_grl said:


> Agree with all of this and Ramona's vow renewal was the kiss of death.



Sometimes I think the vow renewal is the last ditch effort to save the relationship.


----------



## lulilu

Aviva's father is even more rude and crude this season.  WTF is the matter with Bravo???  Have we lost all sense of where the line should be drawn?  And just because Aviva says "oh dad, do we have to discuss your xxxx" doesn't make it better.

I think I will  have to give up on this show as long as Andy keeps this up.  Crude is too nice a word for him.  He makes me throw up in my mouth.  And it is infuriating that Bravo thinks so little of its audience as to have him return, more disgusting than ever.  But it seems from the preview, upping the nasty ante was the theme for this season, all around.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I will probably watch the show until he gets too gross ~ but I didn't catch the preview.


----------



## horse17

lulilu said:


> Aviva's father is even more rude and crude this season.  WTF is the matter with Bravo???  Have we lost all sense of where the line should be drawn?  And just because Aviva says "oh dad, do we have to discuss your xxxx" doesn't make it better.
> 
> I think I will  have to give up on this show as long as Andy keeps this up.  Crude is too nice a word for him.  He makes me throw up in my mouth.  And it is infuriating that Bravo thinks so little of its audience as to have him return, more disgusting than ever.  But it seems from the preview, upping the nasty ante was the theme for this season, all around.


completely agree with you....he's disgusting and just totally irrelevent....Aviva is right up there too....


----------



## honeyshopper

cjy said:


> I did love those boots!!!




I loved those boots too with the leather skirt and missoni scarf&#128522;


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> Sometimes I think the vow renewal is the last ditch effort to save the relationship.




The vow renewals are about ratings and have nothing to do with the couple lol. 
I don't think doing the show helps these people. IMO, if not for the show, Mario probably would have continued his affairs with no fallout and Ramona would have either looked the other way or been in denial.


----------



## Goldfox

I watched all the clips relating to this season online last night. 
Kirsten do seem fun - but understand she gets annoying enough for Sonja to break a glass in her face!?! I hope we get to see her househunting, I'd hate to think that an apartment where the baby has to sleep in the closet is all they can afford...


----------



## Sassys

Tonight is the night


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, FINALLY!  That was the longest gap between seasons EVER!


----------



## GoGlam

Woooo!!


----------



## cjy

Tonight???? OMG why was I thinking another week?? Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I'm going to DVR it. Yay!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Tonight is the night



Thanks for the reminder!! 

I literally need bravo to just fast toward to the leg on the floor scene.  Aviva's and her leg, last season she fell down the stairs,  ow it's coming all the way off!


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks for the reminder!!
> 
> *I literally need bravo to just fast toward to the leg on the floor scene.*  Aviva's and her leg, last season she fell down the stairs,  ow it's coming all the way off!



 Yep!


----------



## pursegrl12

Ugh....heather is already annoying me....


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks for the reminder!!
> 
> I literally need bravo to just fast toward to the leg on the floor scene.  Aviva's and her leg, last season she fell down the stairs,  ow it's coming all the way off!



Yes!!!!


----------



## GoGlam

I will never be able to watch the opening credits for this show.. They're too much!!


----------



## Sassys

I would LOVE for them to get a black socialite cast on the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I would LOVE for them to get a black socialite cast on the show.



Maybe Brie could crossover since she's boring as ever on blood sweat and heels. 

Sonja now has Bart Simpson lips.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wooo chile, this many black folk, outside of ATL franchise, has never been seen in the same room together!!  

Holla!


----------



## GoGlam

Sonja is made for TV.  She reminds me of the Upper East side Morgan Stewart from RKoBH.


----------



## Sassys

And that is how you keep it real! Go Ramona!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Maybe Brie could crossover since she's boring as ever on blood sweat and heels.
> 
> Sonja now has Bart Simpson lips.



Not! Brie needs to go away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I see splitsville for the new chick and her man


----------



## GoGlam

I'm liking the new girl


----------



## Sassys

Note to BH cast; we don't do limos!


----------



## Sassys

I don't trust Aviva; why all the a$$ kissing?!?!


----------



## GoGlam

"What do you want Aviva"

Wow, Ramona would be worse than Jill if she ever got booted off the show.  But I think she's too crazy for the producers to do that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This first episode left me underwhelmed!  Get to the missing tooth, random leg and Aviva's fathers girlfriend


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Maybe Brie could crossover since she's boring as ever on blood sweat and heels.
> 
> Sonja now has Bart Simpson lips.



Brie would be a good crossover, but they would need a few younger cast members.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> This first episode left me underwhelmed!  *Get to the missing tooth, random leg and Aviva's fathers girlfriend*



  Our luck they're going to drag that ish out until towards dang near the end of the season.  I'm still waiting for another HW season to start off the first season's episode with a bang like New Jersey did with that crazy fight at the christening.


----------



## Daydrmer

Wow everyone is fighting with someone this season.


----------



## swags

Too bad they brought Aviva back. Her butt kissing does not seem sincere. 


I could like the new girl but I can't get passed her tagline "I may not be the sharpest tool in the shed but I'm preeety"  Great, another idiot.


----------



## LADC_chick

Well, one thing I'm glad about is that Carole's blogs are back! She had this to say about Aviva:



> Aviva seems to have perfected the art of insulting people she is trying to flatter. Ramona has a couple of years on her? Wow. Aviva has a thing about age. Hers. Mine. Everyone's. Last season she was 44 and this season she is, for some reason, 40. She's the Benjamin Button of Reality.



And on Sonja's friend, Robin:



> Robin seems to have gone through a spiritual reawakening. Either that, or she's been smoking some ganja. But she counsels Ramona on her situation with Aviva.
> 
> Nettie I'm not my negative thoughts. Nettie I'm not my thoughts. Nettie I'm not my personality. I'm not my job.
> 
> Im so confused. Who's Nettie?



I was confused, too! Who the hell or what the hell is a Nettie? 

I'm kind of torn on Kristen. Yeah, that "But I'm preeeettttyyy!" is annoying and she's good friends with Brandi as well, so I feel like I shouldn't like her. However, she hasn't annoyed me too much yet, so...

Lastly, Carole had this to say about why her relationship with Aviva went south:



> Unlike my friendship with Heather, which developed organically both on and off the show, I hadnt heard from Aviva since we filmed the reunion over a year earlier. Im not saying I was unhappy about that. Um, Im kind of not that into her (there, I said it!). But its all good because apparently she felt the same way. When I sold my novel the week after the reunion, I got calls from everyone on the show (including LuAnn and we didnt exactly end on the best terms), except Aviva. Not even a fake "congrats" text from her assistant. And although both Heather and I were very happy for Aviva when she got a book deal, and I offered all of my support, plus contacts, she never picked up the phone once, or sent a text. Nothing. So when she called Heather in this scene, we were both happy to Decline the call. (I love Declining. It makes me want an iPhone, again.)
> 
> Sometimes the more you get to know someone, the less you like them. Aviva is nice and charming when you are going along with her agenda but as soon as you disagree with her, or dont give her the support she feels entitled to (like a parade), she becomes a very mean girl. We have all experienced it. Im her new target. Oh dear.


----------



## Michele26

The NYC series has always been my favorite.

When they were filming Ramona wasn't separated, correct? I have a feeling Ramona will be a little more forgiving with the women in her life while she is going through a divorce. IRL if I knew Ramona I could only take her in small doses. Having a relationship with Ramona takes too much energy. 

Sonja looks great, the best she has ever looked. She is such a free spirit, but she needs to remember she has a young daughter whose friends will see her on the net stripping. Kids are mean and her daughter will be affected by Sonja's actions.

Heather is a good friend to have.

I can't say that I don't like Carole, but she's not one of my favorites.

Why would Kristen agree to say that tagline!? Either she has no backbone and couldn't say "no" to the producers, or she really isn't too bright. Time will tell.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sans makeup, I don't think Sonya is attractive. She's messed with her face too much. First season she looked better. 

I do like heather and carol. Heathers party was like a Bad Boy reunion!

Aviva, still don't care for her.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Can't stand Aviva! Someone should get her off the show.


----------



## lucywife

It is me or new girl Kristen is about to cry every time she speaks about herself in her little monologues? She moves her face like she is going to burst into tears. 
Carole looks 20 years older now, are those fillers uneven or something? She scares me. I never found her particularly attractive, but now it's worse than bad.


----------



## zippie

I assume Carole has enough money to get her teeth fixed.  All of these NY women look like they have been rode hard and put away wet.


----------



## Sassys

zippie said:


> I assume Carole has enough money to get her teeth fixed.  All of these NY women look like they have been rode hard and put away wet.



I always question why people with money, don't get there teeth fixed. Shannon Doherty's teeth have puzzled me for years.


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> I always question why people with money, don't get there teeth fixed. Shannon Doherty's teeth have puzzled me for years.



Such an easy fix too if you have the money & makes such a huge difference. I notice someone's teeth as soon as I meet them.


----------



## horse17

Michele26 said:


> The NYC series has always been my favorite.
> 
> When they were filming Ramona wasn't separated, correct? I have a feeling Ramona will be a little more forgiving with the women in her life while she is going through a divorce. IRL if I knew Ramona I could only take her in small doses. Having a relationship with Ramona takes too much energy.
> 
> Sonja looks great, the best she has ever looked. She is such a free spirit, but she needs to remember she has a young daughter whose friends will see her on the net stripping. Kids are mean and her daughter will be affected by Sonja's actions.
> 
> Heather is a good friend to have.
> 
> I can't say that I don't like Carole, but she's not one of my favorites.
> 
> Why would Kristen agree to say that tagline!? Either she has no backbone and couldn't say "no" to the producers, or she really isn't too bright. Time will tell.


good post!


----------



## Goldfox

Sonja's carpet... I'm floored!


----------



## slyyls

Goldfox said:


> Sonja's carpet... I'm floored!


I know, I too was shocked seeing the carpet.    I also thought it was mean of the producers to focus on it.   I think they secretly delight in showing clips of Sonja's social decline, and love to insert clips of her dogs, peeing, or licking food off plates.
I'm sure anyone with dogs has moments like this, that they don't encourage ; but hey $*it happens.  On the BH franchise Lisa's Giggy drinks from stemware, and it's considered cute, and touching, and shows how much Lisa loves her dog.
If Sonja did the same she would be viewed as a slovenly low class hostess.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OMG, I just tried to watch the premiere and it was so stupid that I had to turn it off.
What the heck has happened to this show?


----------



## DC-Cutie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, I just tried to watch the premiere and it was so stupid that I had to turn it off.
> What the heck has happened to this show?



It got stupid. 

Seriously after scary island, things went downhill. I think the season could be better minus Aviva and her pervert father and the new chick. 

Bring back bethenny, heck even throw Kelly in from time to time.


----------



## Love4H

slyyls said:


> I know, I too was shocked seeing the carpet.    I also thought it was mean of the producers to focus on it.   I think they secretly delight in showing clips of Sonja's social decline, and love to insert clips of her dogs, peeing, or licking food off plates.
> I'm sure anyone with dogs has moments like this, that they don't encourage ; but hey $*it happens.  On the BH franchise Lisa's Giggy drinks from stemware, and it's considered cute, and touching, and shows how much Lisa loves her dog.
> If Sonja did the same she would be viewed as a slovenly low class hostess.



I had the same thought exactly when I saw Sonja's doggy licking the food! Immediately Lisa and her Giggy came to my mind. Just hated to see that mean side of Bravo! 
And when they showed Sonja losing her tooth? I agree that  Bravo enjoying showing Sonja's social decline. 
Very disappointing.


----------



## Suzie

Can I ask why Sonja has around 4 interns, what is that?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trying to keep up appearances. For someone that is going 'broke' she's trying her hardest to keep up the look of her former life. But it's not working, especially when you look at the condition of her home 


Suzie said:


> Can I ask why Sonja has around 4 interns, what is that?


----------



## summer2815

Kristen and her husband gross me out.  Something is way off with that relationship.  Their scenes are awkward as anything.  

If the first episode is any indication of the rest of the season...it is going to be boring.  I wanted to fast forward through most of the scenes.

Maybe I am missing something, but I didn't think Sonja's home was in that bad of shape?  Yes, the rug had a hole it in, but all in all it didn't seem so bad.  Perhaps I am mistaken though.

Yes, dogs do get into food sometimes.  Hey, it happens.  I was just curious if the ladies knew before eating what the dog had gotten into!


----------



## slyyls

Suzie said:


> Can I ask why Sonja has around 4 interns, what is that?



She said they do social media for her, and other computer related jobs.
Students often need to have internship hours to graduate, and as long as the school agrees to the internship, and Sonja fills out the paperwork and provides the hours, the students will be able to log their hours.
The interns often do menial work, and have to fetch coffee or run errands as well.  Anything that occurs in a business day is fair game.   People in business drink coffee, and someone has to make it, or go for it.   Also entertaining in business happens, and Sonja's party IS business related, as is anything she does, as it's part of her business of being on TV.


----------



## roxies_mom

I'm not crazy about the new girl and her husband, I really don't want to hear that she's going to give him a ****job for the gift.  Gross


I don't miss Luanne and don't care for Aviva, I don't think she can be trusted.


Poor Sonja, I feel bad for her....I have a Chihuahua that got up on a chair in my dining room where we had pies cooling...........she ate half a pumpkin pie.  Thankfully she didn't get sick!!  Now we're very careful about food placement.  As for her rug, I can relate....my silky did that to my living room rug.  Something about the nap intrigued her I guess......rug replaced with something she doesn't like.......but I must say, in the preview of Sonja's burlesque act, she sure looked good!!


----------



## swags

roxies_mom said:


> I'm not crazy about the new girl and her husband, I really don't want to hear that she's going to give him a ****job for the gift.  Gross
> 
> 
> I don't miss Luanne and don't care for Aviva, I don't think she can be trusted.
> 
> 
> Poor Sonja, I feel bad for her....I have a Chihuahua that got up on a chair in my dining room where we had pies cooling...........she ate half a pumpkin pie.  Thankfully she didn't get sick!!  Now we're very careful about food placement.  As for her rug, I can relate....my silky did that to my living room rug.  Something about the nap intrigued her I guess......rug replaced with something she doesn't like.......but I must say, in the preview of Sonja's burlesque act, she sure looked good!!





I can relate to the dog thing too. When you have dogs and something gets ripped or messed up, sometimes you don't want to replace it right away because it could happen again. Although if my house were being filmed I would have one or two of the interns trying to make things look better and taking some trips to Ikea.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Saw Sonja doing a burlesque act on WWHL and it was embarrassingly bad. 
She definitely is in her own unique reality bubble.


----------



## horse17

^ Sonja was acting strange on WWHL...every time the camara was on her, she would pucker up.....she was very self conscious....also, I may be mistaken, but I don't think she pays those interns...I thought she said that on the show.....


----------



## lucywife

roxies_mom said:


> I'm not crazy about the new girl and her husband, I really don't want to hear that she's going to give him a ****job for the gift.  Gross
> 
> 
> I don't miss Luanne and don't care for Aviva, I don't think she can be trusted.
> 
> 
> Poor Sonja, I feel bad for her....I have a Chihuahua that got up on a chair in my dining room where we had pies cooling...........she ate half a pumpkin pie.  Thankfully she didn't get sick!!  Now we're very careful about food placement.  As for her rug, I can relate....my silky did that to my living room rug.  Something about the nap intrigued her I guess......rug replaced with something she doesn't like.......but I must say, in the preview of Sonja's burlesque act, she sure looked good!!


 Agree with the pets' damaging furniture, tasting food etc habits, I have two cats and have to be very quick hiding stuff from them. That's ok though  They are my joy. 



horse17 said:


> ^ Sonja was acting strange on WWHL...every time the camara was on her, she would pucker up.....she was very self conscious....also, I may be mistaken, but I don't think she pays those interns...I thought she said that on the show.....


 Yes, she did say that. Sonja is a real life Blue Jasmine.


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder what became of Sonja's toaster oven???


----------



## tomz_grl

I couldn't even watch this and that makes me sad because it used to be one of my faves.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tomz_grl said:


> I couldn't even watch this and that makes me sad because it used to be one of my faves.



Agreed! +1


----------



## Sassys

3/12/14


----------



## pursegrl12

is that Avery?!?! she looks fantastic!!


----------



## GoGlam

I don't think this is too nice to say.. But Avery has this slutty look on her face that wasn't there before she went to college


----------



## BalLVLover

Why does Sonja always bring a handbag to her own parties at home???? I mean I love bags as much (ok more than) the next girl, but it just seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

BalLVLover said:


> Why does Sonja always bring a handbag to her own parties at home???? I mean I love bags as much (ok more than) the next girl, but it just seems ridiculous to me.


 
It is very strange!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

GoGlam said:


> I don't think this is too nice to say.. But Avery has this slutty look on her face that wasn't there before she went to college


 
She definitely does not look innocent anymore!


----------



## Sassys

BalLVLover said:


> Why does Sonja always bring a handbag to her own parties at home???? I mean I love bags as much (ok more than) the next girl, but it just seems ridiculous to me.



I noticed that too! I thought I was seeing things


----------



## Carson123

GoGlam said:


> I don't think this is too nice to say.. But Avery has this slutty look on her face that wasn't there before she went to college




She needs to tone down the makeup. Hate it when young girls make themselves look years older by plastering on layers of makeup. Save your 30s for when you're actually...30.


----------



## Ladybug09

GoGlam said:


> I don't think this is too nice to say.. But Avery has this slutty look on her face that wasn't there before she went to college










HermesNewbie said:


> She definitely does not look innocent anymore!




Those colors do NOTHING for her!


----------



## Goldfox

Ramona is smokin!  Heather looks like a drowned cat, awful dress- especially the "nude" part..


----------



## slang

No one wanted to pose near Aviva but Luann! Where is Carole - she wasnt at the premier party?


----------



## swags

GoGlam said:


> I don't think this is too nice to say.. But Avery has this slutty look on her face that wasn't there before she went to college




I was not a fan of her. She always seemed sulky and unappreciative to me. I can see where Ramona could drive her nuts and then having the rumors about her dad to deal with plus being on tv probably wasn't easy.


----------



## GaudyGirl

First look: I can't even focus on the conversation. I can't stop looking at the half masticated food rolling around in Carol's mouth. Shut your trap, for crying out loud! Gross!


----------



## GoGlam

I really have no use for Carol.  She doesn't speak about her time with the Kennedy clan more than what is already public knowledge.  She is rather boring.  Only thing she has going for her is the fashion sense of a 24 year old girl living in the Lower East Side.  Thereby, even that's kind of sad.

So far I like the new model.  The fact that her expressions always give away what she is thinking and that she reacts to everything is at least a bit entertaining.


----------



## Sassys

I don't know why Aviva and Carole are making a big deal out of the ghost writer issue. All reality show people use ghost writers when writing a book FACT! Some ghost writers are given credit and some are kept quiet FACT. Also, some of the top authors don't even finish their own books by the deadline, the editor usually finishes it for them FACT!


----------



## nycmom

Carole wrote her book before she was on a reality show FACT lol! 

Seriously though I think she cares because as she said she is a writer, journalism was her career, so it's insulting to her talent and integrity to accuse her of not writing her own book. I think she made a big deal out of it because she doesn't like Aviva (and I'm sure the producers asked for drama) but I can understand why that would be upsetting in her position given her profession.


----------



## slang

I loved Carole first book, I couldn't put it down. 

I even remember how I first heard about it - she was on Oprah about 10 years ago,  it was a good interview. 

Has anyone read her new book?


----------



## Croatia

I've just started watching the first seasons of this show and I have a question for you lovely ladies, Luann is the countess of what exactly? Because I'm french and there are no Count and Countesses anymore and there hasn't been for a very long time, there may be some in Monaco but definitely not in France, so why does she say that she is a french countess? I'm lost!


----------



## Swanky

I agree, has to do w/ pride and credibility for her.  


nycmom said:


> Carole wrote her book before she was on a reality show FACT lol!
> 
> Seriously though I think she cares because as she said she is a writer, journalism was her career, so it's insulting to her talent and integrity to accuse her of not writing her own book. I think she made a big deal out of it because she doesn't like Aviva (and I'm sure the producers asked for drama) but I can understand why that would be upsetting in her position given her profession.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

At least Carole wrote her own book, which is more than I can say about many of these HWs.

I may not like the way she looks these days ~ too much PS ~ but I give her credit where it is due.


----------



## Ladybug09

Andrew Andrews looks like Heather. Has anyone noticed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja should have gotten her face work done by the person they did Jill's liquid facial.  Her neck is telling her age.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, if Sonja had 25million her house wouldn't be such a dump. Nor would she be coloring her shoes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Very nice apt


----------



## Sassys

New girl is beyond stupid.


----------



## Sassys

Carole is lying when she says her editor made no changes. No way in hell a first time author is not edited to death.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ladybug09 said:


> Andrew Andrews looks like Heather. Has anyone noticed.



Sorry, Erin Andrews, the sports commentator.


----------



## Sassys

Being a NYTimes bestelling author is not hard to do these days lmao.


----------



## starrynite_87

So why are the publishers gossiping with Aviva? wouldn't that be bad for business


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> So why are the publishers gossiping with Aviva? wouldn't that be bad for business



Publishing world is very small, editors talk all the time.


----------



## Michele26

Sonja's face looks really thin.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Being a NYTimes bestelling author is not hard to do these days lmao.



Ain't that the truth. With social media, a book can go #1 quick!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh wow!  Carole and her new face will be on WWHL. she got some reNewal going on.


----------



## Daydrmer

Sassys said:


> Carole is lying when she says her editor made no changes. No way in hell a first time author is not edited to death.



She didn't say the editor didn't make any changes, though it sounded as if she was about to. She said the editor had to call her when changing anything more than two words. 

I know nothing about the publishing world, I'm just repeating what she said.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I caught the end of last nights show, wasn't bad...sickening Aviva smooching up to Ramona.  At one point, I caught a glimpse of Heather at the party and she looked awful.  Just in that scene mind you, it was the makeup she had on.  Her face looked ghastly white and then it looked like she had fuschia lipstick on.  Something about her did not look right.  She looked like a man in drag.  Otherwise, she usually looks good.


----------



## LADC_chick

starrynite_87 said:


> So why are the publishers gossiping with Aviva? wouldn't that be bad for business


I don't believe Aviva. Aviva is the same woman who, when she got to St. Barth's, kept arguing with Sonja and Ramona about how they were the ones bringing men home and dancing on tables. When they corrected her and said that it was LuAnn bringing someone home, Aviva continued to argue with the very people who were there and tell them that _they_ were wrong and _she_ was right. 

So, I question Aviva's tale that a publisher told her anything about Carole.



Daydrmer said:


> She didn't say the editor didn't make any changes, though it sounded as if she was about to. She said the editor had to call her when changing anything more than two words.
> 
> I know nothing about the publishing world, I'm just repeating what she said.



That's what she said. There's a difference between not having any editing, which isn't what Carole said, and saying that she needed to know what changes her editor was suggesting.

On Carole's NYT bestseller accomplishment: It's not like she published _What Remains_ during this social media saturated era. The memoir was published in 2005, well before Twitter and Instagram, and Facebook was only open to college students at that time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

On WWHL Carole set the record straight: the publisher didn't pass on her book, they didn't bid high enough.  I like Carole because it takes a bold bish to put someone in their place in THEIR HOME!  Lol

Aviva is a mess!  Just messy.


----------



## sgj99

i'm so disappointed in how this season is starting out: 

i'm tired of the Ramona/Sonja bobsy-twins thing, they both drive me nuts.  i found it hysterical that Ramona was telling Harry all her business "opportunities" and he told her finish one - obviously because she hasn't completed anything to make money yet (can you say "toaster overn?")

Aviva was just plain stupid sucking up to Ramona and then trying to start nonsense about Carole.  that all looked like a desperate attempt to stay relevant to me.

Carole - grow up, the 60s are over.  and no one takes you as seriously as you take yourself.  yes, you are a writer ... but you've also put yourself on a reality television show so people are going to say things about you that may not be true, that's just a fact.

the new girl - not sure yet.

Heather - i'm sitting on the fence, sometimes i like her, sometimes i don't.


----------



## starrynite_87

LADC_chick said:


> I don't believe Aviva. Aviva is the same woman who, when she got to St. Barth's, kept arguing with Sonja and Ramona about how they were the ones bringing men home and dancing on tables. When they corrected her and said that it was LuAnn bringing someone home, Aviva continued to argue with the very people who were there and tell them that _they_ were wrong and _she_ was right.
> 
> So, I question Aviva's tale that a publisher told her anything about Carole.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what she said. There's a difference between not having any editing, which isn't what Carole said, and saying that she needed to know what changes her editor was suggesting.
> 
> On Carole's NYT bestseller accomplishment: It's not like she published _What Remains_ during this social media saturated era. The memoir was published in 2005, well before Twitter and Instagram, and Facebook was only open to college students at that time.



I still can't get over the fact she came to St. Barth's expecting a welcome party.she is obviously delusional .


----------



## Stilettolife

starrynite_87 said:


> I still can't get over the fact she *came to St. Barth's expecting a welcome party.*she is obviously delusional .


 
That happened with Jill too in season 3.  It was actually kinda funny though.  With Aviva, it was like a whirlwind of crazy.


----------



## Pazdzernika

LADC_chick said:


> On Carole's NYT bestseller accomplishment: It's not like she published _What Remains_ during this social media saturated era. The memoir was published in 2005, well before Twitter and Instagram, and Facebook was only open to college students at that time.




Carole's success was well deserved and definitely more impressive in light  of the facts that LADC_chick mentioned. I remember when Aviva first met Carole (at Sonja's house?) she waxed on and on about how moving Carole's book was, and how she personally connected to it.  

Side note: The fact that Brandi from RHOBH is also a NYT best-selling "author" is unbearable.  But I guess trashy reading has its own genre and fans.


----------



## GoGlam

One thing I will agree with Aviva on is that, from the beginning, Carole was condescending.  

Carole is an elitist, but I don't find anything particularly interesting about her other than her uncanny ability to rub elbows with recognizable names.


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> One thing I will agree with Aviva on is that, from the beginning, Carole was condescending.
> 
> Carole is an elitist, but I don't find anything particularly interesting about her other than her uncanny ability to rub elbows with recognizable names.


I agree with you about Carol...But in this case I do think that  a lot of her attitude towards Aviva was because she really dislikes her.....


----------



## Michele26

GoGlam said:


> One thing I will agree with Aviva on is that, from the beginning, Carole was condescending.
> 
> Carole is an elitist, but I don't find anything particularly interesting about her other than her uncanny ability to rub elbows with recognizable names.



All of this!


----------



## LADC_chick

GoGlam said:


> One thing I will agree with Aviva on is that, from the beginning, Carole was condescending.
> 
> Carole is an elitist, but I don't find anything particularly interesting about her other than her uncanny ability to rub elbows with recognizable names.



I get Carole on this, though. For Aviva to hand wave writing a book-length work as "writing a really long email" was absurd. When writing is your profession and you've gone to school for it and won awards for your journalism, hearing Average Jane Non-writer act like it's no big deal is insulting. And what's uncanny about the friends Carole has? She was a news producer for one of the big three networks for nearly two decades, which means she's naturally going to meet newsworthy people.

In her blog, Carole also mentioned that Aviva pretty much did a bait and switch. She says that Aviva asked her to lunch so that she could help Aviva vet potential ghostwriters, but when the cameras started rolling, Aviva acted like she'd never even thought about hiring any ghostwriter.

Aviva is just as disgusting as her father.


----------



## cjy

LADC_chick said:


> I get Carole on this, though. For Aviva to hand wave writing a book-length work as "writing a really long email" was absurd. When writing is your profession and you've gone to school for it and won awards for your journalism, hearing Average Jane Non-writer act like it's no big deal is insulting. And what's uncanny about the friends she has--she was a news producer for one of the big three networks for nearly two decades, which means she's naturally going to meet newsworthy people.
> 
> In her blog, Carole also mentioned that Aviva pretty much did a bait and switch. She says that Aviva asked her to lunch so that she could help Aviva vet potential ghostwriters, but when the cameras started rolling, Aviva acted like she'd never even thought about hiring any ghostwriter.
> 
> Aviva is just as disgusting as her father,


Good post!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pazdzernika said:


> Carole's success was well deserved and definitely more impressive in light  of the facts that LADC_chick mentioned. I remember when Aviva first met Carole (at Sonja's house?) she waxed on and on about how moving Carole's book was, and how she personally connected to it.
> 
> *Side note: The fact that Brandi from RHOBH is also a NYT best-selling "author" is unbearable.  But I guess trashy reading has its own genre and fans.*



Off topic ~ there is no way that Brandi is a "best selling author" despite Andy Cohen's claims on the matter. I looked at the best seller lists a few days ago and her book wasn't in the top 25! Please correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Suzie

I totally agree that Heather looked like a drag queen!


----------



## LADC_chick

Suzie said:


> I totally agree that Heather looked like a drag queen!



It looked like she wore foundation that was two shades too light in addition to the bright lips. I wonder if it wasn't the lighting in Aviva's place that did that because it was crazy how different Heather looked in those scenes (like she'd just left kabuki theater) versus when she was at Kristen's place.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Off topic ~ there is no way that Brandi is a "best selling author" despite Andy Cohen's claims on the matter. I looked at the best seller lists a few days ago and her book wasn't in the top 25! Please correct me if I am wrong!



If I'm remembering correctly, I think Brandi was in the top ten of ebooks (my phone initially autocorrected that to "Ebola") the first few weeks after her book came out. I would attribute that to a massive social media push. Carole's NYT best seller feat was on its own merits and without benefit of social media.


----------



## Pazdzernika

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Off topic ~ there is no way that Brandi is a "best selling author" despite Andy Cohen's claims on the matter. I looked at the best seller lists a few days ago and her book wasn't in the top 25! Please correct me if I am wrong!




Number 8 on hardcover list in 2013:
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2013/03/03/books/review/inside-the-list.html?ref=books


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Does anyone know if Kristen's daughter is walking? I liked the mom moment between her and Heather. I didn't realize Heather had a daughter. I also noticed that Kristen's son and Heather's son are the same size but I think Kristen's son is a few years younger.


----------



## Aluxe

LADC_chick said:


> I get Carole on this, though. For Aviva to hand wave writing a book-length work as "writing a really long email" was absurd. When writing is your profession and you've gone to school for it and won awards for your journalism, hearing Average Jane Non-writer act like it's no big deal is insulting. And what's uncanny about the friends Carole has? She was a news producer for one of the big three networks for nearly two decades, which means she's naturally going to meet newsworthy people.
> 
> *In her blog, Carole also mentioned that Aviva pretty much did a bait and switch. She says that Aviva asked her to lunch so that she could help Aviva vet potential ghostwriters, but when the cameras started rolling, Aviva acted like she'd never even thought about hiring any ghostwriter.*
> 
> Aviva is just as disgusting as her father.



Oh, is that what happened? That is so messy! I swear Aviva went to whatever school Kenya (RHOA) went to on how to be as messy as possible on a reality-tv show. Aviva still needs a few more classes though because while Kenya is beginning to seem sane (I can't believe I admitted that), Aviva is seeming even crazier than last season.


----------



## swags

I'm disappointed in this season. New York has got to have more to offer than these crazy women. I want to see a glimpse of someone really living a NYC lifestyle. Not crazy Aviva, not slutty Sonja with nothing to do during the day except using a sharpie on her old purses, not Ramoana who criticizes everybody....etc


----------



## Pazdzernika

OMG the sharpies! Why, Sonja, why?! I love when she's referred to as "Lady Morgan" but sad she's not longer part of that family. She's a bit of a crazy pants but seems generally well meaning.  She's like the Kim Richards of this series.  Can't get mad at her, I still have love for Sonja. I'm kind of hoping things turn around for her and she finds someone nice to settle down with.


----------



## swags

Pazdzernika said:


> OMG the sharpies! Why, Sonja, why?! I love when she's referred to as "Lady Morgan" but sad she's not longer part of that family. She's a bit of a crazy pants but seems generally well meaning.  She's like the Kim Richards of this series.  Can't get mad at her, I still have love for Sonja. *I'm kind of hoping things turn around for her and she finds someone nice to settle down with*.





I think that would be nice but I don't think she's doing herself any favors by discussing how much she loves her sex and her boytoys. I also don't believe for a second that she had true love with Old Man Morgan. I just don't buy it but maybe its good for her to say it on camera in terms of getting some cashola from the guy.


----------



## chowlover2

Harry seems to really care for Sonja, I think she should go for it with him. No idea about his finances, but money really isn't everything. He's a good balance to her zaniness, seems like he has a good head on his shoulders.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Not that I know her but I'm more convinced that she loved her husband (and definitely didn't mind the lifestyle) waaaay more than I believe Yo from RHOBH loves her "kings"/husbands. Sonja doesn't seem as money-grubbing.  She seems like a lot of women who hope for a fairy-tale ending and really do want to be "a wife".  Hers didn't work out, unfortunately and I actually wonder the opposite -- whether her husband loved her at all.  I can see why people don't like her overt ness about getting some.  It's more sad than anything, really.  But you know the woman's got a lot to give and is really lonely.


----------



## GoGlam

Pazdzernika said:


> Not that I know her but I'm more convinced that she loved her husband (and definitely didn't mind the lifestyle) waaaay more than I believe Yo from RHOBH loves her "kings"/husbands. Sonja doesn't seem as money-grubbing.  She seems like a lot of women who hope for a fairy-tale ending and really do want to be "a wife".  Hers didn't work out, unfortunately and I actually wonder the opposite -- whether her husband loved her at all.  I can see why people don't like her overt ness about getting some.  It's more sad than anything, really.  But you know the woman's got a lot to give and is really lonely.




Yes I think this is a good assessment.  Sonja loves to take care of people and, while she probably loves some eye candy, I don't think she cares so much about what her husband would look like so much as hope she would have a fairy tale life.


----------



## Deco

GoGlam said:


> One thing I will agree with Aviva on is that, from the beginning, Carole was condescending.
> 
> *Carole is an elitist, but I don't find anything particularly interesting about her* *other than her uncanny ability to rub elbows with recognizable names*.


This is so spot on it made me shudder.


----------



## sgj99

GoGlam said:


> One thing I will agree with Aviva on is that, from the beginning, Carole was condescending.
> 
> *Carole is an elitist, but I don't find anything particularly interesting about her other than her uncanny ability to rub elbows with recognizable names.*




this is so very true.  i said last season that Carole is as much as a snob as LuAnn is - she just smarter than Lu and can speak more eloquently with her digs and slights.


----------



## BabyK

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Off topic ~ there is no way that Brandi is a "best selling author" despite Andy Cohen's claims on the matter. I looked at the best seller lists a few days ago and her book wasn't in the top 25! Please correct me if I am wrong!



I was thinking the same thing that there's no way she's best selling author.  Was there no other books out the same year???


----------



## swags

Pazdzernika said:


> Not that I know her but I'm more convinced that she loved her husband (and definitely didn't mind the lifestyle) waaaay more than I believe Yo from RHOBH loves her "kings"/husbands. Sonja doesn't seem as money-grubbing.  She seems like a lot of women who hope for a fairy-tale ending and really do want to be "a wife".  Hers didn't work out, unfortunately and I actually wonder the opposite -- whether her husband loved her at all.  I can see why people don't like her overt ness about getting some.  It's more sad than anything, really.  But you know the woman's got a lot to give and is really lonely.




I thought Yo got a nice payout from Mohammed? I don't really buy the Yolanda/David thing either but I think with a husband, Yolanda stays on a higher playing field in society. I think Sonja loved the lifestyle and is still hoping for a payout from that husband before moving on to the next (just my opinion)


----------



## lulilu

I think they are all more crude and crazy this season.  Aviva always makes me turn away.  The new girl and sex for jewelry?  ugh.  And Aviva's confessionals show the apple didn't fall far from the tree.  And why do they keep showing that clip of her father saying that awful thing about Ramona?  These people think they have class or good grooming?  Yikes.  They are so offensive.


----------



## honeyshopper

Yep, she used a sharpie on her Chanel.  Even her assistant was like


Pazdzernika said:


> OMG the sharpies! Why, Sonja, why?! I love when she's referred to as "Lady Morgan" but sad she's not longer part of that family. She's a bit of a crazy pants but seems generally well meaning.  She's like the Kim Richards of this series.  Can't get mad at her, I still have love for Sonja. I'm kind of hoping things turn around for her and she finds someone nice to settle down with.


----------



## GoGlam

Decophile said:


> This is so spot on it made me shudder.









sgj99 said:


> [/B]
> 
> this is so very true.  i said last season that Carole is as much as a snob as LuAnn is - she just smarter than Lu and can speak more eloquently with her digs and slights.




Yes exactly!


----------



## needloub

While I don't agree with Aviva's tactics, I don't think it was appropriate for Carole to approach Reid and tell him that his wife isn't a nice person...


----------



## horse17

needloub said:


> While I don't agree with Aviva's tactics, I don't think it was appropriate for Carole to approach Reid and tell him that his wife isn't a nice person...


....I know what you mean...not appropriate...BUT, Aviva can get under your skin...I probably wouldnt have gone up to Reid, but......I thought it was pretty funny when she went up to Harry and said she could see why they were divorced..


----------



## sgj99

honeyshopper said:


> ]Yep, she used a sharpie on her Chanel. Even her assistant was like[/B]


 
not only did she use a sharpie on a vintage Chanel bag, she did it in front of a camera-crew.  she obviously thought it was no big deal.  i was mortified!


----------



## Nahreen

LADC_chick said:


> I get Carole on this, though. For Aviva to hand wave writing a book-length work as "writing a really long email" was absurd. When writing is your profession and you've gone to school for it and won awards for your journalism, hearing Average Jane Non-writer act like it's no big deal is insulting. And what's uncanny about the friends Carole has? She was a news producer for one of the big three networks for nearly two decades, which means she's naturally going to meet newsworthy people.
> 
> In her blog, Carole also mentioned that Aviva pretty much did a bait and switch. She says that Aviva asked her to lunch so that she could help Aviva vet potential ghostwriters, but when the cameras started rolling, Aviva acted like she'd never even thought about hiring any ghostwriter.
> 
> Aviva is just as disgusting as her father.



I understand Caroles point re Avivas book comments but she has a tendency to try to make herself seem so much better than everyone else and that just rubs me the wrong way. Both Carole and LuAnn can be condesending in the way they speak to others. LuAnn with her Daaarling..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sgj99 said:


> not only did she use a *sharpie on a vintage Chanel bag*, she did it in front of a camera-crew.  she obviously thought it was no big deal.  i was mortified!



That's just plain stupid! Coco Chanel would roll over in her grave.


----------



## Nahreen

I am watching the second episode now and that spray tanning section was horrible. I would never have dressed down like that new girl with the cameras rolling.


----------



## lucywife

needloub said:


> While I don't agree with Aviva's tactics, I don't think it was appropriate for Carole to approach Reid and tell him that his wife isn't a nice person...


Well, what good will it do? Lol Reid will listen to Carole bad mouthing his own wife in his own house? 
Overall, I think I understand why Carole makes such a huge deal out of Aviva's ridiculous attempt to "relate" to Carole, Aviva's getting the exact same glasses is the same thing as writing memories just like Carole lol Aviva has a girl crash/sort of obsession-hate thing for Carole, Aviva is unhappy, insecure, sad person and if Carole was thinking straight, she'd just laugh at those stalker-ish attempts, I think it's silly. Getting into screaming match in Aviva's house was too much, Carole degrades herself behaving this way, there is clearly no competition. I agree with Sonja, just wish the girl well and move along. I'm surprised how much I like Sonja lately


----------



## swags

lucywife said:


> Well, what good will it do? Lol Reid will listen to Carole bad mouthing his own wife in his own house?
> Overall, I think I understand why Carole makes such a huge deal out of Aviva's ridiculous attempt to "relate" to Carole, Aviva's getting the exact same glasses is the same thing as writing memories just like Carole lol Aviva has a girl crash/sort of obsession-hate thing for Carole, Aviva is unhappy, insecure, sad person and if Carole was thinking straight, she'd just laugh at those stalker-ish attempts, I think it's silly. Getting into screaming match in Aviva's house was too much, Carole degrades herself behaving this way, there is clearly no competition. I agree with Sonja, just wish the girl well and move along. I'm surprised how much I like Sonja lately





I have to agree. Arguing with Aviva gives her a storyline. By now, Carole should know the Housewives franchise is full of "writers."


----------



## horse17

lucywife said:


> Well, what good will it do? Lol Reid will listen to Carole bad mouthing his own wife in his own house?
> Overall, I think I understand why Carole makes such a huge deal out of Aviva's ridiculous attempt to "relate" to Carole, Aviva's getting the exact same glasses is the same thing as writing memories just like Carole lol Aviva has a girl crash/sort of obsession-hate thing for Carole, Aviva is unhappy, insecure, sad person and if Carole was thinking straight, she'd just laugh at those stalker-ish attempts, I think it's silly. Getting into screaming match in Aviva's house was too much, Carole degrades herself behaving this way, there is clearly no competition. I agree with Sonja, just wish the girl well and move along. I'm surprised how much I like Sonja lately


I don't think Carole was thinking straight when confronting Aviva at her home.....she was clearly taken way back by Aviva insulting her journalism career.....especially when it is someone like Aviva, who clearly has no clue into that world, and is trying to pretend she does....Im sure Carole would have been nicer to someone that was more genuine and simply trying to get advice on writing a book....


I don't care for Carole......and yes she came across as condescending, but, given who she was talking to, I don't blame her this time......


I also think Sonja is a hoot!.....


----------



## purse mommy

Croatia said:


> I've just started watching the first seasons of this show and I have a question for you lovely ladies, Luann is the countess of what exactly? Because I'm french and there are no Count and Countesses anymore and there hasn't been for a very long time, there may be some in Monaco but definitely not in France, so why does she say that she is a french countess? I'm lost!




Her husbands family HAD a title a long time ago like 240 yrs ago LOL and I think her ex uses it. But I, like you, know that France hasn't recognized the nobility since Napoleon.  It irritated the crap out of me that she insists on using the title especially since she is the "count's" 4th or 5th ex wife and they all get to keep the title...because it is meaningless. Hope this helps


----------



## lucywife

swags said:


> I have to agree. Arguing with Aviva gives her a storyline. By now, Carole should know the Housewives franchise is full of "writers."


 lol true. I doubt some of the housewives "writers" (Theresa) can read actually. What a joke. 

With all the screaming and name calling Carole placed herself in one line with Aviva, she is no better. I cringe at her opening line every time, not cool at all, distasteful and kind of desperate especially that she's trying to portray sort of cream of the crop one percenter.


----------



## chowlover2

lucywife said:


> lol true. I doubt some of the housewives "writers" (Theresa) can read actually. What a joke.
> 
> With all the screaming and name calling Carole placed herself in one line with Aviva, she is no better. I cringe at her opening line every time, not cool at all, distasteful and kind of desperate especially that she's trying to portray sort of cream of the crop one percenter.


Agreed! I keep asking myself why is she doing this show? Surely she doesn't need to, and is she really getting that much positive exposure?


----------



## nycmom

I think she wants publicity for her book. The "hook" for her memoir was the Kennedy connection(s), for her novel she probably knows she needs something else...


----------



## pquiles

Watching episode now.  Aviva said to Ramona in the last episode that she's wearing her hair straight now.  Funny she mentioned the single white female reference during her lunch with Carole in this episode and I noticed she's got the same hair, glasses and now profession as Carole.  Very interesting... And creepy.


----------



## Sassys

I really need to smack Aviva. I just watched the first look episode and this dumba$$ actually said no one writes their own books. She is a moron. One minute you said you wrote your own book with no ghost writer and now you are saying it takes a village to write a book and no one writes them on their own.

Plenty of people write their own book dummy and plenty of people use ghost writers. Every single reality star uses a ghost writer. Simon and Schuster and Harper Collins are the king and queens of giving reality show people book deals and they are notorious for using ghost writers.


----------



## chowlover2

I don't understand what Aviva brings to the show other than crazy...


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> I don't understand what Aviva brings to the show other than crazy...



She bring her father and fake leg!


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> She bring her father and fake leg!


 The hairs on the back of my neck stand up just hearing George's name! On the other hand I am dying to see the episode where Aviva's leg winds up on the floor!


----------



## Cherrasaki

lucywife said:


> Well, what good will it do? Lol Reid will listen to Carole bad mouthing his own wife in his own house?
> Overall, I think I understand why Carole makes such a huge deal out of Aviva's ridiculous attempt to "relate" to Carole, Aviva's getting the exact same glasses is the same thing as writing memories just like Carole lol Aviva has a girl crash/sort of obsession-hate thing for Carole, Aviva is unhappy, insecure, sad person and if Carole was thinking straight, she'd just laugh at those stalker-ish attempts, I think it's silly. *Getting into screaming match in Aviva's house was too much, Carole degrades herself behaving this way, there is clearly no competition. I agree with Sonja, just wish the girl well and move along. I'm surprised how much I like Sonja lately :*laugh:



If Carole were smart she would of put aside her ego and her pride and not given what Aviva said another thought. Instead she let Aviva get the best of her and then argues and goes on a shouting rampage with that nut job at her own housewarming party. Not the best move imo.


----------



## needloub

chowlover2 said:


> The hairs on the back of my neck stand up just hearing George's name! *On the other hand I am dying to see the episode where Aviva's leg winds up on the floor!*



You and me both!


----------



## swags

chowlover2 said:


> I don't understand what Aviva brings to the show other than crazy...





Me either. I also don't understand what she can bring to a book. Whats hers about? I don't find her interesting in the least.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chowlover2 said:


> The hairs on the back of my neck stand up just hearing George's name! On the other hand I am dying to see the episode where Aviva's leg winds up on the floor!


 

In a way it's not so funny, but in a way it is....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cannot stand George or Aviva, neither one is appealing IMO.


----------



## cjy

Cherrasaki said:


> If Carole were smart she would of put aside her ego and her pride and not given what Aviva said another thought. Instead she let Aviva get the best of her and then argues and goes on a shouting rampage with that nut job at her own housewarming party. Not the best move imo.


I agree!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Cannot stand George or Aviva, neither one is appealing IMO.


 

And who cares about George's sex life?? Rather pathetic for Aviva to
be discussing it.... neither one is appealing & in their own way, think they
are bringing down the show by having this subject matter..

It's bad enough to listen to Sonia's sexcapades & going commando
it's old hat & old news now.. no more shock value for sure


----------



## lulilu

^^^it's not just who cares about George's sex life, it's the unbelievably crude things he says.  And the outrage that Bravo is so desperate that they show it.  Utterly disgusting and I am no longer watching this show.

Bravo thinks this is what we want to see/hear?  No, as others have said, we'd like to see how these women live, earn their incomes, vacation, etc.


----------



## LADC_chick

lulilu said:


> ^^^it's not just who cares about George's sex life, *it's the unbelievably crude things he says.*  And the outrage that Bravo is so desperate that they show it.  Utterly disgusting and I am no longer watching this show.
> 
> Bravo thinks this is what we want to see/hear?  No, as others have said, we'd like to see how these women live, earn their incomes, vacation, etc.



Yes! What they show him saying about Ramona in the previews for this season is disgusting. I go back and forth on Ramona, but his comment was just crass, vulgar, and dripping in misogyny.


----------



## GaudyGirl

sgj99 said:


> [/B]
> 
> this is so very true.  i said last season that Carole is as much as a snob as LuAnn is - she just smarter than Lu and can speak more eloquently with her digs and slights.



Absolutely. I find both Carole and Aviva intolerable, but I wanted Aviva to smack Carole when she said "Who are you? You're nothing. You've never had a job outside the home." Such an ignorant, b**** thing to say.


----------



## Ladybug09

The new girl is annoying as heck! If she wanted her husband to hold her hand the whole time, she should have just not done the competition.

Heather's trainer is hot and her little girl is beautiful.

This chick, Aviva's image consultant must be trying to get on the show


----------



## Sassys

Who the hell is this Amanda chick??


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Who the hell is this Amanda chick??



See above....Aviva's image consultant.


----------



## horse17

I caught the show late....I have to say, that event did not look fun..Im athletic,  but not sure I would do an event like that..barbed wire??.....sorry...no thanks.......

thats said, I hope it was for a very good cause...


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> See above....Aviva's image consultant.



Lol Rhetorical question


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Lol Rhetorical question



My bad.


----------



## Longchamp

Bethenny and Ramona on WWHL.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> Bethenny and Ramona on WWHL.



God I miss the old days with Bethenny.


----------



## BalLVLover

GaudyGirl said:


> Absolutely. I find both Carole and Aviva intolerable, but I wanted Aviva to smack Carole when she said "Who are you? You're nothing. You've never had a job outside the home." Such an ignorant, b**** thing to say.




I so agree with this....I've been a SAHM and a working mom and I certainly didn't think I was "nothing" when I was home with my sons.  This was such a rude, thoughtless comment.


----------



## Ladybug09

BalLVLover said:


> I so agree with this....I've been a SAHM and a working mom and I certainly didn't think I was "nothing" when I was home with my sons.  This was such a rude, thoughtless comment.



They were rude and thoughtless Both ways, cause I also got the implication from the other women of "poor Carole, All she has is her career, no kids, no man, etc..."

Not Everyone wants to be (and some dont get a chance to be) a wife and/or mother, but that does not make them any less of a Woman or person.


----------



## Croatia

purse mommy said:


> Her husbands family HAD a title a long time ago like 240 yrs ago LOL and I think her ex uses it. But I, like you, know that France hasn't recognized the nobility since Napoleon.  It irritated the crap out of me that she insists on using the title especially since she is the "count's" 4th or 5th ex wife and they all get to keep the title...because it is meaningless. Hope this helps


Thank you very much I'm just so annoyed that she keeps saying that she is a french countess when there are none!! Especially since she uses the title to say that she is classier than others!!


----------



## GoGlam

I don't mind the new girl.  I think she is more genuine than Aviva, Heather and Carole. She is also more entertaining than the others without, so far, acting batsh*t crazy!

I would give back all three in favor of Jill.  I feel we didn't realize what we had with Jill when we had it.  Yes, she's overbearing and can be annoying but at least a lot of what she does and her drama makes sense.  She also has better property, always wanting to throw a party and tried to give the viewer a more affluent lifestyle to look at.

The only part that doesn't make sense to me is her willingness to not let Bethenny in on the plan that she was going to push her away, wholly expecting their real-life friendship to not suffer.


----------



## LADC_chick

Eh. Jill can stay wherever the hell she is right now. I do not want to see that overbearing beast on this show or any other. I think she's also lying about some sort of plan to fight with Bethenny. I think the green-eyed monster got a hold of Jill, and she really was legitimately jealous that Bethenny's star was rising and rising much faster than Jill's. It makes no sense to think that torpedoeing a friendship soley for the sake of ratings and a TV show is a smart move.


----------



## GoGlam

LADC_chick said:


> Eh. Jill can stay wherever the hell she is right now. I do not want to see that overbearing beast on this show or any other. I think she's also lying about some sort of plan to fight with Bethenny. I think the green-eyed monster got a hold of Jill, and she really was legitimately jealous that Bethenny's star was rising and rising much faster than Jill's. It makes no sense to think that torpedoeing a friendship soley for the sake of ratings and a TV show is a smart move.




Agreed.  While I would prefer someone else, I am so not into the aforementioned three that even Jill looks good to me now!


----------



## LADC_chick

GoGlam said:


> Agreed.  While I would prefer someone else, I am so not into the aforementioned three* that even Jill looks good to me now!*



 

Aviva is a beast, too, but I just can't with Jill.


----------



## slang

I guess I'm alone but I like the new girl and Carol & Heather. The only one who bugs me is Aviva. I even like Ramona & Sonja.
Not missing Luanne at all!
I thought Kelly said she was coming back this season but she isn't in any of the previews, being the Ambassador of wool must be keeping her busy


----------



## Sassys

Kristen's Crib
http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-new-york-city/season-6/videos/kristen-s-tribeca-crib

Aviva's new house
http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ty/season-6/videos/aviva-s-chemical-free-crib

Apparently Aviva doesn't own the new townhouse
http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...o-20000-a-month-apartment-for-rhonyc-filming/


----------



## guccimamma

carol should have let the whole thing go, and dismissed aviva as a lunatic.

by continuing the argument, it makes her look bad. 

carol made it clear what she thinks about stay-at-home moms. i don't like aviva, but raising kids is not wasted time in my opinion. she should have kept her mouth shut on that. not nice at all.


----------



## LADC_chick

The way I took that statement wasn't that raising children isn't work. It is. Carole said that Aviva had never worked outside the home, which, to me anyway, at least acknowledges that Aviva did work, though it was in the home. It also came during the heat of an argument where Aviva said to Carole, "Who do you think you are? John Grisham? Stephen King?" which was Aviva's way of belittling Carole for being concerned about accusations of using a ghost writer.

There was also another moment where Aviva, while they're walking to the hallway, shouts "At least I'm not 50!" I didn't understand why that was supposed to be an insult because, you know, the alternative to that isn't so great. It turns out that was edited out was Aviva saying "At least I'm not 50 and without a husband!" This according to Carole's blog. Given that Carole's husband died, I think that's such an awful thing to say. Then again, Aviva is the one who calls others white trash and has a father who's a disgusting perv. She knows only about hitting below the belt.


----------



## slang

^ I took it the same way. Not as an insult but a way of saying : I'm a writer, you aren't so don't school me on my profession. No different then if someone without kids tells a Mum how to raise her kids, or someone not married gives marital advise. Aviva never worked outside the home so should she be telling Carol how the literary world works 

Also speaking of low blows, didn't Aviva also say to Carol - how many of your husbands family the Kennedy's do you still speak to? She does realize Carol wasn't married to a Kennedy. He had 2 Kennedy cousins, one which is dead. The rest of the Kennedy's are not related to Anthony.


----------



## guccimamma

LADC_chick said:


> The way I took that statement wasn't that raising children isn't work. It is. Carole said that Aviva had never worked outside the home, which, to me anyway, at least acknowledges that Aviva did work, though it was in the home. It also came during the heat of an argument where Aviva said to Carole, "Who do you think you are? John Grisham? Stephen King?" which was Aviva's way of belittling Carole for being concerned about accusations of using a ghost writer.
> 
> There was also another moment where Aviva, while they're walking to the hallway, shouts "At least I'm not 50!" I didn't understand why that was supposed to be an insult because, you know, the alternative to that isn't so great. It turns out that was edited out was Aviva saying "At least I'm not 50 and without a husband!" This according to Carole's blog. Given that Carole's husband died, I think that's such an awful thing to say. Then again, Aviva is the one who calls others white trash and has a father who's a disgusting perv. She knows only about hitting below the belt.




agreed, i just think carol should have kept her mouth closedat least in the presence of aviva. 

when you fight with a crazy person like avivait brings you down to their level. you say things you wouldn't normally say, because you are off guard. you are unprepared to deal with them, because you normally don't surround yourself with lunatics. 

when crazy presents itself, step back. don't step forward.


----------



## LADC_chick

guccimamma said:


> agreed, i just think carol should have kept her mouth closedat least in the presence of aviva.
> 
> when you fight with a crazy person like avivait brings you down to their level. you say things you wouldn't normally say, because you are off guard. you are unprepared to deal with them, because you normally don't surround yourself with lunatics.
> 
> when crazy presents itself, step back. don't step forward.



Very true. The crazy thing about this is that it all began because Aviva wouldn't admit that she actually used a ghost writer. I read somewhere that she finally admitted it in one of her Bravo blogs, but I don't read Aviva's blogs so I don't know. However, she decided to lie on camera for some reason and then accuse Carole of having a ghost writer.


----------



## slang

guccimamma said:


> agreed, i just think carol should have kept her mouth closedat least in the presence of aviva.
> 
> when you fight with a crazy person like avivait brings you down to their level. you say things you wouldn't normally say, because you are off guard. you are unprepared to deal with them, because you normally don't surround yourself with lunatics.
> 
> when crazy presents itself, step back. don't step forward.



Yes I completely agree!


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> agreed, *i just think carol should have kept her mouth closed*at least in the presence of aviva.
> 
> when you fight with a crazy person like avivait brings you down to their level. you say things you wouldn't normally say, because you are off guard. you are unprepared to deal with them, because you normally don't surround yourself with lunatics.
> 
> when crazy presents itself, step back. don't step forward.



Agree. Why bother arguing with someone if you know the truth. I wouldn't have fed into her silliness. The woman has no clue about book publishing.


----------



## GoGlam

Carole definitely said something to the tune of "what would she know? She's never had a job outside the home."

That is rude and condescending.. Not to mention it alludes to the fact that, in Carole's career, she is dealing with complicated issues which require mental capacity that Aviva would know nothing about by comparison.  Therefore, she is largely discounting what Aviva does.  

While I will not comment on the merits of Aviva vs Carole's choice of "career," Carole is wrong to show her disgust with Aviva by making that argument.


----------



## TC1

I thought it was way inappropriate for Aviva to talk about Harry's love life in front of their what..11 year old son Harrison?. I would never ask my ex if he was "Just f*ck buddies" in front of my child. Awful, just awful.


----------



## Florasun

guccimamma said:


> agreed, i just think carol should have kept her mouth closedat least in the presence of aviva.
> 
> when you fight with a crazy person like avivait brings you down to their level. you say things you wouldn't normally say, because you are off guard. you are unprepared to deal with them, because you normally don't surround yourself with lunatics.
> 
> *when crazy presents itself, step back. don't step forwar*d.




Love this! It should be on a t- shirt with a photo of Aviva (or Ramona, or Kelly, or almost any of them)


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> I guess I'm alone but I like the new girl and Carol & Heather. The only one who bugs me is Aviva. I even like Ramona & Sonja.
> Not missing Luanne at all!
> I thought Kelly said she was coming back this season but she isn't in any of the previews, being the Ambassador of wool must be keeping her busy



i like the new girl, she's able to poke fun at herself.  

the whole Aviva/Carole thing is stupid.  Aviva is an idiot for trivializing Carole's profession but Carole sunk down to Aviva's level with the name calling and not just walking away.  Aviva has no credibility anyway - why is she worried what she says?  no one pays her any mind.  

i'm not missing LuAnne.

Kelly drove me nuts but Scary Island was still the best Vacation Ever!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> The way I took that statement wasn't that raising children isn't work. It is. Carole said that Aviva had never worked outside the home, which, to me anyway, at least acknowledges that Aviva did work, though it was in the home. It also came during the heat of an argument where Aviva said to Carole, "Who do you think you are? John Grisham? Stephen King?" which was Aviva's way of belittling Carole for being concerned about accusations of using a ghost writer.
> 
> There was also another moment where Aviva, while they're walking to the hallway, shouts "At least I'm not 50!" I didn't understand why that was supposed to be an insult because, you know, the alternative to that isn't so great. It turns out that was edited out was Aviva saying "At least I'm not 50 and without a husband!" This according to Carole's blog. Given that Carole's husband died, I think that's such an awful thing to say. Then again, Aviva is the one who calls others white trash and has a father who's a disgusting perv. She knows only about hitting below the belt.




Yep that's what I was trying to say, and Aviva was the one digging and trying to sling low blows.






TC1 said:


> I thought it was way inappropriate for Aviva to talk about Harry's love life in front of their what..11 year old son Harrison?. I would never ask my ex if he was "Just f*ck buddies" in front of my child. Awful, just awful.


Totally tacky.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Aviva went to law school, but never practiced?


----------



## Bentley1

I don't think Aviva graduated from law school, she keeps saying "I went to law school."  I know tons of people who have gone to law school, but never finished or never took the Bar Exam once they graduated.


----------



## LADC_chick

Aviva has her JD, but she's never practiced. Actually I don't know if she's even taken the NY State Bar, but she does have a law degree.


----------



## guccimamma

she might actually make a good attorney, she can contort the truth with complete conviction&#8230;and talk you into a corner. you might agree to anything just to shut her up. 

the bat$hit crazy part would be hard to hide, though.


----------



## Bentley1

LADC_chick said:


> Aviva has her JD, but she's never practiced. Actually I don't know if she's even taken the NY State Bar, but she does have a law degree.



I see. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> she might actually make a good attorney, she can contort the truth with complete convictionand talk you into a corner. *you might agree to anything just to shut her up. *
> 
> the bat$hit crazy part would be hard to hide, though.



 lol, so true! Can't stand people like that!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

guccimamma said:


> she might actually make a good attorney, she can contort the truth with complete convictionand talk you into a corner. you might agree to anything just to shut her up.
> 
> the bat$hit crazy part would be hard to hide, though.


 
I almost posted something similar but didn't want to offend any attorneys here on TPF, lol!


----------



## lucywife

guccimamma said:


> *she might actually make a good attorney*, she can contort the truth with complete convictionand talk you into a corner. you might agree to anything just to shut her up.
> 
> *the bat$hit crazy part would be hard to hide, though*.


 Agree with that.


----------



## guccimamma

HermesNewbie said:


> I almost posted something similar but didn't want to offend any attorneys here on TPF, lol!



i don't think it would offend anyone, there are nutcases in every profession.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

guccimamma said:


> she might actually make a good attorney, she can contort the truth with complete convictionand talk you into a corner. you might agree to anything just to shut her up.
> *
> the bat$hit crazy part would be hard to hide, though.*



Agreed, +1000. She is clearly nuts.


----------



## lulilu

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed, +1000. She is clearly nuts.



And it's a shame that Carole tried to argue/explain to her.  You can't argue with crazy.

It looks like the image consultant is crazy too.


----------



## swags

Not liking the Carole/Aviva fight. Tired of the "Caroles career is all she has" because she doesn't have kids being raised by nannies while their mom's make fools of themselves on tv.  I also didn't think Carole needed to go so hard on Aviva. I don't know why Aviva wanted to accuse Carole of having a ghostwriter other than to keep a fight going this season? 




Tired of Sonja and her interns. What can they learn from Sonja? How to get by without doing much? 
Ramona hasn't irritated me much this season. 
The new one, I still can't get past her tagline. I caught a minute of the People's Couch and the guys reaction to her tagline was she's not pretty enough to use that tagline! 


I do like Heather. I think she's been the best of the additions. 
I also agree with the poster who said they wouldn't mind Jill back. I didn't think I would say that but I believe she gets mad for real and these new ones (crazy a&& Aviva) are faking it to stay on.


----------



## Nahreen

swags said:


> Not liking the Carole/Aviva fight. Tired of the "Caroles career is all she has" because she doesn't have kids being raised by nannies while their mom's make fools of themselves on tv.  I also didn't think Carole needed to go so hard on Aviva. I don't know why Aviva wanted to accuse Carole of having a ghostwriter other than to keep a fight going this season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tired of Sonja and her interns. What can they learn from Sonja? How to get by without doing much?
> Ramona hasn't irritated me much this season.
> The new one, I still can't get past her tagline. I caught a minute of the People's Couch and the guys reaction to her tagline was she's not pretty enough to use that tagline!
> 
> 
> I do like Heather. I think she's been the best of the additions.
> I also agree with the poster who said they wouldn't mind Jill back. I didn't think I would say that but I believe she gets mad for real and these new ones (crazy a&& Aviva) are faking it to stay on.



Jill could be so stubborn but she did buy lots of extravagant stuff and all that re furbishment of her condo. Such things I love to watch.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok seriously,,what kind of college credit could these interns get working for Sojna 'I'm no longer a Morgan' Morgan?


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok seriously,,what kind of college credit could these interns get working for Sojna 'I'm no longer a Morgan' Morgan?


 Who on earth knows, how about sharpieing the corners of Chanel and Birkin bags?

I still wonder what happened to her toaster oven business...


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> Who on earth knows, how about sharpieing the corners of Chanel and Birkin bags?
> 
> I still wonder what happened to her toaster oven business...



And where did she get the $25M she was telling Harry she already had?  Meanwhile, he was side eyeing her. Like people with $25m usually aren't selling toaster ovens and mitts!


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> And where did she get the $25M she was telling Harry she already had? Meanwhile, he was side eyeing her. Like people with $25m usually aren't selling toaster ovens and mitts!


 I love Sonja, mostly I find her so amusing and without the nasty edge of the others. However, she is pretty delusional about her " brand ". I mean really, she dabbles in things at best. I can't see anything coming to fruition. 

Didn't she have some house for sale in Colorado? Perhaps that is where the $25 mil came from?

I am watching the preview right now and she just said she doesn't have hot water in NYC because it is too expensive-OMG! Who lives like that?


----------



## Suzie

chowlover2 said:


> Who on earth knows, how about sharpieing the corners of Chanel and Birkin bags?
> 
> I still wonder what happened to her toaster oven business...



She has worn fake Hermes before, so maybe they are all fake.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I love Sonja, mostly I find her so amusing and without the nasty edge of the others. However, she is pretty delusional about her " brand ". I mean really, she dabbles in things at best. I can't see anything coming to fruition.
> 
> Didn't she have some house for sale in Colorado? Perhaps that is where the $25 mil came from?
> 
> *I am watching the preview right now and she just said she doesn't have hot water in NYC because it is too expensive-OMG! Who lives like that*?



I am watching first look and I said WTF when she said that. Lol. Millions of dollar my a$$


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I am watching first look and I said WTF when she said that. Lol. Millions of dollar my a$$


 Doll, good to see you, where have you been? I was going to PM you as you have been MIA...


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Doll, good to see you, where have you been? I was going to PM you as you have been MIA...



Darling!! 
I was in FL for a week on business and just really busy with work lately.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Darling!!
> I was in FL for a week on business and just really busy with work lately.


I'm glad you got away for a week. This was one endless winter. My snow is finally all gone...


----------



## horse17

chowlover2 said:


> I love Sonja, mostly I find her so amusing and without the nasty edge of the others. However, she is pretty delusional about her " brand ". I mean really, she dabbles in things at best. I can't see anything coming to fruition.
> 
> Didn't she have some house for sale in Colorado? Perhaps that is where the $25 mil came from?
> 
> I am watching the preview right now and she just said she doesn't have hot water in NYC because it is too expensive-OMG! Who lives like that?


I agree with you about sonja...she doesn't seem to have that nasty edge...which is nice...she does go back and forth though when making comments about her worth of 25 mil and how she had several homes, yacht etc.....then to the other extreme of marking up her chanel and the cost of hot water.I'm kind of surprised she put that out there...Isn't she embarressed?


----------



## chowlover2

I think she is so airheaded she can't keep her stories straight...


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I think she is so airheaded she can't keep her stories straight...



If Sonja were smart, she would unload that money pit townhouse of hers.
The luxury I real estate market is on fire right now.
Why continue to pretend that she is flushed?
She should listen to Ramona. For all her craziness, Ramona knows how to turn a dollar out of fifty cents.
Speaking of which, did she proceed with her divorce?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> If Sonja were smart, she would unload that money pit townhouse of hers.
> The luxury I real estate market is on fire right now.
> Why continue to pretend that she is flushed?
> She should listen to Ramona. For all her craziness, Ramona knows how to turn a dollar out of fifty cents.
> Speaking of which, did she proceed with her divorce?



Her house has been on the market for years. It's still on the market right now.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Her house has been on the market for years. It's still on the market right now.


Is that townhouse next to a parking garage?


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> Her house has been on the market for years. It's still on the market right now.




I would bet her house is on the market for legal reasons and she has no intention to sell it.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Her house has been on the market for years. It's still on the market right now.



I wonder why it is not selling.


----------



## lunette

There is something strange in this day and age about a woman who has never been hired to work at a job, ever. It has nothing to do with whether or not home making and child-rearing are estimable professions, it has to do with being able to get along with people well enough to get and keep a job. That's what I heard Carole talking about. She mentioned that the people at Aviva's publishing house couldn't stand to work with her. This has a lot more to do with character, notice the way that Aviva has flip-flopped with Ramona? I really think this was the heart of what Carole was trying to say: Aviva is NOT her equal, not because she's a homemaker, but because she can't maintain relationships. You have to be able to do that to keep jobs.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Is that townhouse next to a parking garage?



Yes. She has raised and lowered the price a few times.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Yes. She has raised and lowered the price a few times.


 Do you know what she is asking? Am curious as it is not the most desirable location.


----------



## nycmom

chowlover2 said:


> Do you know what she is asking? Am curious as it is not the most desirable location.



$8,250,000 heres the listing http://www.corcoran.com/nyc/Listings/Display/2831567


----------



## chowlover2

nycmom said:


> $8,250,000 heres the listing http://www.corcoran.com/nyc/Listings/Display/2831567


Thanks!


----------



## nycmom

chowlover2 said:


> Thanks!



Sure! Just please remember to invite me over once you buy it


----------



## chowlover2

nycmom said:


> Sure! Just please remember to invite me over once you buy it


 If only!


----------



## lucywife

lunette said:


> There is something strange in this day and age about a woman who has never been hired to work at a job, ever. It has nothing to do with whether or not home making and child-rearing are estimable professions, it has to do with being able to get along with people well enough to get and keep a job. That's what I heard Carole talking about. She mentioned that the people at Aviva's publishing house couldn't stand to work with her. This has a lot more to do with character, notice the way that Aviva has flip-flopped with Ramona? I really think this was the heart of what Carole was trying to say: Aviva is NOT her equal, not because she's a homemaker, but because she can't maintain relationships. You have to be able to do that to keep jobs.



Makes sense. We only see glimps of these women interactions with others and Aviva is clearly a nut case. No wonder with a father like hers (forgot his name), add the lost leg tragedy and there you have it.


----------



## chowlover2

Aluminum in my blood? WTF does Sonja mean by that?


----------



## horse17

I KNEW Amanda was a nutcase!....I love how Heather doesnt take any crap.....


----------



## GoGlam

I think Carole's stuck in a mental image of herself a few decades prior.  She clearly thinks she is some young, hot thing


----------



## buzzytoes

What is with the saggy boobs on display this episode?? No one wants to see that! Wear a pushup bra if you are going to show that much cleaveage! I am talking to you Heather, Sonya and Random Image Consultant.


----------



## GoGlam

Ugh.. Heather... What in the?


----------



## GaudyGirl

buzzytoes said:


> What is with the saggy boobs on display this episode?? No one wants to see that! Wear a pushup bra if you are going to show that much cleaveage! I am talking to you Heather, Sonya and Random Image Consultant.


I've never understood that. So many celebrities (Susan Sarandon) walk around with them flopping about. Not all cleavage is created equal. The idea is to accentuate the good parts and camouflage the parts that aren't in tip top shape, isn't it...?


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> I think Carole's stuck in a mental image of herself a few decades prior.  She clearly thinks she is some young, hot thing



Young maybe, hot she never was.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> Young maybe, hot she never was.




Thanks for the photographic evidence


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Thanks for the photographic evidence



Always game for a glimpse of JFK jr


----------



## Sassys

I am going to need for Heather to stop with the hip hop talk. It is very annoying. Just because you have worked with Puff Daddy, doesn't mean you need to speak like him.

I have had a enough of the Holla, F that Mother Fcuker and Phashizzle talk.


----------



## swags

I read a bit of Sonja's blog and she said her act was actually a cameo at a bigger show. The way it aired it looked like a Sonja only show. I feel like Bravo is against Sonja this season. They keep showing things in need of repair. I do think her act was ridiculous and neither cute or fun despite that she is in good shape right now.


----------



## summer2815

Sonja grosses me out


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja needs to retire her bustiers and petticoats - this act is not helping her. 

And does anyone believe she doesn't have hot water?  I just can't imagine John Morgans daughter living in a home with no hot water...


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> I am going to need for Heather to stop with the hip hop talk. It is very annoying. Just because you have worked with Puff Daddy, doesn't mean you need to speak like him.
> 
> I have had a enough of the Holla, F that Mother Fcuker and Phashizzle talk.





I like Heather but agree. It doesn't suit her, makes her sound like a nut.


----------



## swags

GoGlam said:


> I think Carole's stuck in a mental image of herself a few decades prior.  She clearly thinks she is some young, hot thing





I think they confuse skinny with hot. Just because one is thin does not mean bikinis are necessary and we need to see so much.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladies, I agree with all your recent comments. 

Sonja must retire the burlesque routine, she did it on WWHL a few weeks ago and it was embarrassingly poorly done. Carole definitely thinks she is a hot young thing and she's not! Aviva is cray-cray and so is her dad. Heather does need to stop with the hip hop talk, it's sounds silly coming from her. 

This show really needs a make-over and requires rescuing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, I agree with all your recent comments.
> 
> Sonja must retire the burlesque routine, she did it on WWHL a few weeks ago and it was embarrassingly poorly done. Carole definitely thinks she is a hot young thing and she's not! Aviva is cray-cray and so is her dad. Heather does need to stop with the hip hop talk, it's sounds silly coming from her.
> 
> This show really needs a make-over and requires rescuing.



I say bring back Jill and bethenny. And dare I say, maybe Kelly for some cray cray moments


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> I am going to need for Heather to stop with the hip hop talk. It is very annoying. Just because you have worked with Puff Daddy, doesn't mean you need to speak like him.
> 
> I have had a enough of the Holla, F that Mother Fcuker and Phashizzle talk.


yes. ..other than the hip hop talk, I like her. I m so glad Amanda picked Heather to start some crap with..I think she picked the girl that will put her in her place...


----------



## honeyshopper

horse17 said:


> yes. ..other than the hip hop talk, I like her. I m so glad Amanda picked Heather to start some crap with..I think she picked the girl that will put her in her place...




Yes!


----------



## Carson123

Sassys said:


> I am going to need for Heather to stop with the hip hop talk. It is very annoying. Just because you have worked with Puff Daddy, doesn't mean you need to speak like him.
> 
> I have had a enough of the Holla, F that Mother Fcuker and Phashizzle talk.




Totally. And on top of it, most of her hip hop talk is dated. "Wack" and "holla"? The 90s are over.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> I say bring back Jill and bethenny. And dare I say, maybe Kelly for some cray cray moments




+1

Jill's craziness and lifestyle are welcome compared to this stupid, boring crap


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GoGlam said:


> +1
> 
> Jill's craziness and lifestyle are welcome compared to this stupid, boring crap



I can't believe that I am agreeing with you here, *GoGlam*, about Jill. BUT I AM!


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> I say bring back Jill and bethenny. And dare I say, maybe Kelly for some cray cray moments



Holla for sure.  These ladies need an intervention on acting your age, instead of crazy fools.


----------



## cjy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I can't believe that I am agreeing with you here, *GoGlam*, about Jill. BUT I AM!


I am embarrassed to admit I enjoyed seeing Luanne last night.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> I am embarrassed to admit I enjoyed seeing Luanne last night.



You mean the Count(less) de lesseps


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> You mean the Count(less) de lesseps


 


LOL... someone mentioned Jacques... thought they had split..

But this episode was filmed during the summer.. who knows??


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> You mean the Count(less) de lesseps


Oh my how could I have made such a mistake??? Where are my manners???


----------



## Goldfox

Luann pretty much trumphed herself by screaming I AM THE HOSTESS!!! Double faux pas, including acknowledging how little worth her title actually is. Not that she'd be perceived any better if she screamed 'I am (the) Countess', but you know, someone with real status to uphold could actually get away with it!


----------



## limom

cjy said:


> I am embarrassed to admit I enjoyed seeing Luanne last night.



Same here. It ain't the same without Lulu.
Who is that Amanda girl?
This show is getting full pack of lunatics at this point....
While I applaud Sonja's spirit, her act is old at this point but I can see what she has so many suitors, she just is so full of life. Good for her.


----------



## cjy

limom said:


> Same here. It ain't the same without Lulu.
> Who is that Amanda girl?
> This show is getting full pack of lunatics at this point....
> While I applaud Sonja's spirit, her act is old at this point but I can see what she has so many suitors, she just is so full of life. Good for her.


Amanda irritates me. Clearly she wants a "spot" on the show.


----------



## Bentley1

I kinda missed Luann, too. I still wonder why she was demoted from "housewife " to "friend?" 

Carole is gross, I don't dislike her but she's just, gross.

And why wouldn Aviva allow that loud mouthed, trashy woman to get so much air time? She's not
Even entertaining.


----------



## Rouge H

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, I agree with all your recent comments.
> 
> Sonja must retire the burlesque routine, she did it on WWHL a few weeks ago and it was embarrassingly poorly done. Carole definitely thinks she is a hot young thing and she's not! Aviva is cray-cray and so is her dad. Heather does need to stop with the hip hop talk, it's sounds silly coming from her.
> 
> This show really needs a make-over and requires rescuing.


Fo shizzle.. Someone needs to holla at Bravo... The show needs some overhauling!!

Heather...ack
Carol..... Just gross and a legend in her own mind
Aviva....struggles for acknowledgement but will always be just Aviva
Sonja... The laugh of everyones party. seriously no hot water?
Ramona.. Pass the wine please


----------



## guccimamma

sonja looks good, she has obviously gotten in better shape this season&#8230;but her performance was sad and tired.  stop trying so hard.

carole loves the attention, but pretends she hates it. she thrives on putting down others, in a backhanded way. snotty little carol.

aviva is crazy. crazier than kelly. i have no idea how her husband tolerates her.

i can't believe it, but i miss luann.  i love her home, wish i could live there.


----------



## needloub

I'm just looking forward to seeing one of the two scenes I have been waiting for this season....Heather calling someone a "mf."   It's as stale as her "holla."  There is no oomph to it!


----------



## lucywife

needloub said:


> I'm just looking forward to seeing one of the two scenes I have been waiting for this season....*Heather calling someone a "mf."*   It's as stale as her "holla."  There is no oomph to it!


 Yea. Did anyone notice how Carole totally ignored Amanda woman like she doesn't exist. That's how it's done. Carole is snotty, yes. I will never understand why does she want to be on the trashy show like this one. Even for her book advertising, so not worth it.


----------



## lucywife

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...law-Real-Housewives-thinks-reality-tacky.html


----------



## Longchamp

lucywife said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...law-Real-Housewives-thinks-reality-tacky.html



Great article.  They are tacky, just mentioned that earlier.
Stopped watching after first show....bad rap for NYC ladies.


----------



## paper_flowers

loved Kristen's comments about Harry. "I don't get it" so glad someone said it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I miss Luann, too and I never thought I would say that ~ miss Kelly, too.
This show is so messed-up!


----------



## swags

I think Bravo overdid it with the housewives shows. It reminds me of when you like a well made handbag line and then the executives decide to mass produce.  Its usually not the same after that. 


The show was more enjoyable the first couple of seasons. Now Bravo is churning out housewives and the housewives are churning out arguments that don't even make sense.


----------



## sgj99

Sonja- i just need her to stop with the stripping routine's, they make her look sad and broken-down, kind of like her townhouse.  and no hot water?  really?

Carole and Aviva - give it a rest, we're all tired of hearing about your books and writing skills.  let's move on ...


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm still puzzled over the no hot water thing. Was Sonja being serious? I hope she meant that there's usually no hot water left after all of the interns have showered, otherwise that's not cool to just not have any hot water when she has a pre-teen daughter in the home.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

swags said:


> I think Bravo overdid it with the housewives shows. It reminds me of when you like a well made handbag line and then the executives decide to mass produce.  Its usually not the same after that.
> 
> 
> *The show was more enjoyable the first couple of seasons.* Now Bravo is churning out housewives and the housewives are churning out arguments that don't even make sense.



Totally agree, *swags*!


----------



## sgj99

LADC_chick said:


> I'm still puzzled over the no hot water thing. Was Sonja being serious? I hope she meant that there's usually no hot water left after all of the interns have showered, otherwise that's not cool to just not have any hot water when she has a pre-teen daughter in the home.


 
i didn't get that either.  that just seems so weird (and unsanitary - how does she wash dishes?) but she did seem serious.  why on earth hang on to that townhouse when it's falling down around your ears, you can afford repairs and you can live nicely (and with hot water) in something smaller?


----------



## Michele26

I don't think Sonja was serious with that hot water comment. :okay:


----------



## horse17

I don't like Carole, BUT, if some wacko was attacking my business, and/or livelihood,  and how I got there etc...depending on my mood, Im not sure how much of that I could take....esp from some idiot like Aviva


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> I'm still puzzled over the no hot water thing. Was Sonja being serious? I hope she meant that there's usually no hot water left after all of the interns have showered, otherwise that's not cool to just not have any hot water when she has a pre-teen daughter in the home.





sgj99 said:


> i didn't get that either.  that just seems so weird (and unsanitary - how does she wash dishes?) but she did seem serious.  why on earth hang on to that townhouse when it's falling down around your ears, you can afford repairs and you can live nicely (and with hot water) in something smaller?





Michele26 said:


> I don't think Sonja was serious with that hot water comment. :okay:



I said earlier I can't imagine John Morgan allowing his child to live in a home without hot water. Can't see it.   

However, this is Sonja she uses a sharpie in her handbags and keeps tags on clothes.   IMO, she is trying sooooooo hard to hold on to her life with John - the house, the social life, keeping up appearances if you will.  

She should do as Ramona suggested, cut her losses sell the townhouse and move into a nice apartment.


----------



## lucywife

Don't know about hot water, that's just weird. I think Sonja likes to be perceived as some nowadays decadent Marie Antoinette, her house is falling apart, but she can't live without her garden and boudoir because she's a princess and she needs a castle, she's generous and free spirited, but she needs to be taken care of, at least that's the message I'm getting. I can't even imagine the stink in that house, plumbing problems, ripped rags, the street garage next door...ugh. She needs to adjust her meds, definitely. All her jumping, laughing and extensive mimicking looks like a side effect of her anti-depressants.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lucywife said:


> Don't know about hot water, that's just weird. I think Sonja likes to be perceived as some nowadays decadent Marie Antoinette, her house is falling apart, but she can't live without her garden and boudoir because she's a princess and she needs a castle, she's generous and free spirited, but she needs to be taken care of, at least that's the message I'm getting. I can't even imagine the stink in that house, plumbing problems, ripped rags, the street garage next door...ugh. She needs to adjust her meds, definitely. All her jumping, laughing and extensive mimicking looks like a side effect of her anti-depressants.



Great points, *lucywife*! I think that Sonja hasn't adjusted to her divorce and the lawsuit against her. Not that she should be an excellent role model, but she should have some standards.


----------



## chowlover2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great points, *lucywife*! I think that Sonja hasn't adjusted to her divorce and the lawsuit against her. Not that she should be an excellent role model, but she should have some standards.


Agreed, she needs to tone some of the sex stuff down, she has a daughter to think about.


----------



## needloub

While I am not a fan of Amanda, I was cringing during Sonja's "performance."  I was actually embarrassed for her...Amanda's comments were not far off...


----------



## Nahreen

I'm catching up on last weeks episodes of the housewife series. 

Sonjas dancing was so embarrasing. Her costume was just tacky (too revealing and no glitter) and her dancing should have been rehursed better. The fact that she the last minute changed the background dancers performance makes me think this was not well rehursed. I can't see why Harry would want to buy the cow (marry Sonia) if he can have the milk for free.


----------



## guccimamma

needloub said:


> While I am not a fan of Amanda, I was cringing during Sonja's "performance."  I was actually embarrassed for her...Amanda's comments were not far off...



but she should have been smart enough to keep them to herself. she is an "image consultant".


----------



## LADC_chick

Apparently, "image consultant" in Amanda's case is that she's a stylist.


----------



## sgj99

needloub said:


> While I am not a fan of Amanda, I was cringing during Sonja's "performance." I was actually embarrassed for her...Amanda's comments were not far off...


 


guccimamma said:


> but she should have been smart enough to keep them to herself. she is an "image consultant".


 
i agree.  Sonja needs to realize that 1.) she's not 25 so don't try to act, dress, dance, ect ... like a 25 year old and 2.) if you are going to go onstage and perform a routine than you should rehearse the routine so you're not just wingin' it - which was obvious.
the whole thing was embarrasssing for her and Amanda's comments were valid but since she's an "image consultant" you'd think she'd want herself portrayed in a more positive light.  instead Amanda looks like a RHNY wanna-be.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The real problem here IMO is that Sonja did probably rehearse the routine and this is as good as it gets, which is very bad. She needs to find better hobbies.


----------



## chowlover2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The real problem here IMO is that Sonja did probably rehearse the routine and this is as good as it gets, which is very bad. She needs to find better hobbies.


 I think you are right!


----------



## needloub

guccimamma said:


> but she should have been smart enough to keep them to herself. she is an "image consultant".





LADC_chick said:


> Apparently, "image consultant" in Amanda's case is that she's a stylist.



Amanda is an image consultant for others...it doesn't apply to her!


----------



## guccimamma

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The real problem here IMO is that Sonja did probably rehearse the routine and this is as good as it gets, which is very bad. She needs to find better hobbies.



totally.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I think she improvised the "routine" we saw on TV. If I remember correctly she decided to ditch the choreography she rehearsed with the backup dancers at the last minute and we saw her googling burlesque moves moments prior to the "performance". As usual, Sonja Morgan is a delusional mess... and to think I liked her in season three.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Carole was indeed never hot nor hip, so her current attitude makes me think she is as big a phony as the "countess" is.


----------



## Nahreen

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I think she improvised the "routine" we saw on TV. If I remember correctly she decided to ditch the choreography she rehearsed with the backup dancers at the last minute and we saw her googling burlesque moves moments prior to the "performance". As usual, Sonja Morgan is a delusional mess... and to think I liked her in season three.



Exactly! This why I thought she had not rehersed the act properly. This was for charity and I think it is disrespectful to those that paid money for this event not to take it seriously. I understand she could not spend a lot of money on her costume but one of her interns could have sewn some beads and crystals onto that bustier to make it look more exclusive. Now it only looked tacky. 

I bet those interns of her are only there because they want to be on tv. It would be much smarter to intern Heathers company, she at least has a proper company.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nahreen said:


> Exactly! This why I thought she had not rehersed the act properly. This was for charity and I think it is disrespectful to those that paid money for this event not to take it seriously. I understand she could not spend a lot of money on her costume but one of her interns could have sewn some beads and crystals onto that bustier to make it look more exclusive. Now it only looked tacky.
> 
> *I bet those interns of her are only there because they want to be on tv.* It would be much smarter to intern Heathers company, she at least has a proper company.



I actually feel quite sorry for those interns for Sonja. I, too used to like her but now she is just a mess ~ and not a hot mess, either. What the heck happened to her recently?


----------



## keodi

guccimamma said:


> sonja looks good, she has obviously gotten in better shape this seasonbut her performance was sad and tired.  stop trying so hard.
> 
> *carole loves the attention, but pretends she hates it. she thrives on putting down others, in a backhanded way. snotty little carol.*
> 
> *aviva is crazy. crazier than kelly. i have no idea how her husband tolerates her.*
> 
> i can't believe it, but i miss luann.  i love her home, wish i could live there.



I agree!


----------



## lulilu

I thought Sonya's interns have been looking embarrassed and miserable in the last episode/s.  Sitting watching her "perform" and passing out food.  Ugh.  And the whole car routine was nuts.

She is so ADD she cannot focus on anything for more than a minute (unless that is how she performs for the camera).  She admitted she didn't want to practice and would just wing it.  So bad.  And the costume with the boobs -- sorry but she looks great when she is a little more covered up, but you can't hide old boobs (and I am no spring chicken myself).  What was she (not) thinking?


----------



## rockhollow

Oh Sonja - I think she's losing her grasp on reality.
That dance/stage routine was so embarrassing - I could hardly watch.
She's looking so good these days, why does she do such crazy things?
If she's just accept that she not the rich socialite anymore, sell that townhouse, get rid of all those young interns, her life would be so much better.


It's painful to watch Bravo make fun of her.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lulilu said:


> I thought Sonya's interns have been looking embarrassed and miserable in the last episode/s.  Sitting watching her "perform" and passing out food.  Ugh.  And the whole car routine was nuts.
> 
> She is so ADD she cannot focus on anything for more than a minute (unless that is how she performs for the camera).  She admitted she didn't want to practice and would just wing it.  So bad.  And the costume with the boobs -- sorry but she looks great when she is a little more covered up, but you can't hide old boobs (and I am no spring chicken myself).  What was she (not) thinking?





rockhollow said:


> Oh Sonja - I think she's losing her grasp on reality.
> That dance/stage routine was so embarrassing - I could hardly watch.
> She's looking so good these days, why does she do such crazy things?
> If she's just accept that she not the rich socialite anymore, sell that townhouse, get rid of all those young interns, her life would be so much better.
> 
> It's painful to watch Bravo make fun of her.



Ladies, I agree on all points! You said it best!!! Sonja needs a major life game changer.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

lulilu said:


> I thought Sonya's interns have been looking embarrassed and miserable in the last episode/s.



Totally agree, their embarrassment was (painfully) obvious during the rehearsal scene at the event.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Sonja needs a major life game changer.



I think she will never change her life: first of all she is too lazy and second she is too deluded.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Totally agree, their embarrassment was (painfully) obvious during the rehearsal scene at the event.
> 
> *I think she will never change her life: first of all she is too lazy and second she is too deluded.*



Interesting observations about Sonja, *Wentworth-Roth* and you are probably right on both counts. 
Plus, she definitely isn't the brightest light-bulb on the planet!


----------



## rockhollow

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Totally agree, their embarrassment was (painfully) obvious during the rehearsal scene at the event.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she will never change her life: first of all she is too lazy and second she is too deluded.




yes, I also think this. She's still living 10+ years ago (maybe I should say 20+years ago), when it was sweet and cute for her to act so kooky and had to money to back it up.


I image there are lots of people snickering behind their hands at Sonja's expense.


I'm cringing for next week, when poor Sonja loses her tooth in front of the other ladies.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rockhollow said:


> yes, I also think this. She's still living 10+ years ago (maybe I should say 20+years ago), when it was sweet and cute for her to act so kooky and had to money to back it up.
> 
> 
> I image there are lots of people snickering behind their hands at Sonja's expense.
> 
> 
> *I'm cringing for next week, when poor Sonja loses her tooth in front of the other ladies.*



OMG, this actually happens? What is Bravo doing to Sonja or maybe it's the other way around?


----------



## rockhollow

I found this photo on bing.
How lovely Sonja looks here. This must be her wedding photo to old man Morgan.


----------



## horse17

Im sure people are snickering at Sonjas expense..unfortunately that's what people do....I even felt embarrassed for her, and I don't even know her....................


.but why in the world is she putting it all out there?...the chanel bag,  shredded carpet, no heat, etc, etc....


Sonja HAS to have a say whether or not those things are televised...


----------



## rockhollow

horse17 said:


> Im sure people are snickering at Sonjas expense..unfortunately that's what people do....I even felt embarrassed for her, and I don't even know her....................
> 
> 
> .but why in the world is she putting it all out there?...the chanel bag,  shredded carpet, no heat, etc, etc....
> 
> 
> Sonja HAS to have a say whether or not those things are televised...





Yes, she does say and do these wild things on camera, but I think Bravo loves to take full advantage of it. We all know that with careful editing, the spin can be kind or cruel.
I guess she's so concerned with staying relevant, so she can continue on the show, she just puts everything out there.


I think if she was more financially secure, so could get away with being so eccentric (really crazy, but it just seems to cruel to say that).
But with Harry listing off all her half-finished projects, I just don't see it happening.


----------



## honeyshopper

Omg, Sonia, Sonia...
Skip the lobster brunch and fix your teeth!


----------



## chowlover2

Skip the skin lasers and have a Dentist glue your tooth in!


----------



## sgj99

i thought the whole scene of Heather chasing around the "image consultant" Amanda to be staged, it looked like a lot of the partiers were smirking about it - it was just too bizarre and forced to be real.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bravo throws so much shade: Sonja's BORROWED house 

They ain't right :lolots:


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> Bravo throws so much shade: Sonja's BORROWED house
> 
> They ain't right :lolots:


I had to giggle when that popped up on the screen! I just could not help myself!


----------



## Jbb924

I really want to like this season. I just can't. This franchise used to my favorite but it's just not good anymore. I don't like any of the housewives aside from Kristen but it's still too early to tell. My DVR recorded the housewives marathon and the old cast was so much better. Scary island. Bethenny even Jill and Luann. I miss it.


----------



## Bentley1

Jbb924 said:


> I really want to like this season. I just can't. This franchise used to my favorite but it's just not good anymore. I don't like any of the housewives aside from Kristen but it's still too early to tell. My DVR recorded the housewives marathon and the old cast was so much better. Scary island. Bethenny even Jill and Luann. I miss it.



Totally agree.


----------



## horse17

during last weeks episode, I was glad that Heather went after Amanda....but after watching last night, Heather was out of control...she needed to say what she had to say, and walk away...the whole thing did not do her justice....


----------



## First Lady

I knew Bravo made a huge mistake, tossing people aside. I knew people would start to miss the OriGinals. Even if they were hated, it was the dumbest thing to me. New people always come on as weirdos. Over them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

First Lady said:


> I knew Bravo made a huge mistake, tossing people aside. I knew people would start to miss the OriGinals. Even if they were hated, it was the dumbest thing to me. New people always come on as weirdos. Over them.



Totally off topic, but I LOVE your head wrap. It's beautiful.


----------



## First Lady

DC-Cutie said:


> Totally off topic, but I LOVE your head wrap. It's beautiful.



Thanks Love!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rockhollow said:


> I found this photo on bing.
> *How lovely Sonja looks here.* This must be her wedding photo to old man Morgan.



Sad. Sonja has just gotten so crazy! It's painful to watch.


----------



## LADC_chick

I feel I must be the only one then because I don't miss Jill or Kelly or Alex or Simon in the least. Like, not for one moment.


----------



## sgj99

LADC_chick said:


> I feel I must be the only one then because I don't miss Jill or Kelly or Alex or Simon in the least. Like, not for one moment.


 
no, you're not the only one.  i don't miss Jill or Bethanny, Kelly, Alex and most definitely Simon (he made my skin crawl).  i loved Scary Island but i still don't miss those ladies.


----------



## LADC_chick

Yeah, Scary Island was a great series of episodes because of the WTFness of it all, but I don't need those folks on the screen anymore.


----------



## madeleine86

LADC_chick said:


> I feel I must be the only one then because I don't miss Jill or Kelly or Alex or Simon in the least. Like, not for one moment.



I don't miss them either. But I have missed Ramona in the last episodes 

Can they please move on from the ghostwriter arguement


----------



## Nahreen

Alex and Simon liked shopping beautiful clothes and dressing up and I miss those parts. Also Jill was quite extravagant on shopping and luxury decorating. Carol and Aviva don't do these things at all, they only fight. As a matter of fact, I don't find their clothes interesting at all.


----------



## Love4H

I might sound rude but I think Aviva enjoys her losing leg story. There's something masochistic about the way she talks about this. Describing every moment of it, blood, and etc, her face is glowing with joy. Being at that barn was obviously pleasant for her.


----------



## horse17

LADC_chick said:


> I feel I must be the only one then because I don't miss Jill or Kelly or Alex or Simon in the least. Like, not for one moment.


nope...I don't miss them either...ESP Simon and Alex


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Heather annoys me to no end this season. In my opinion she should not get so much involved in the argument that's going on between Carole and Aviva. It's not her battle to fight, unless it's an excuse to go after Aviva without having a real reason of her own.


----------



## slang

LADC_chick said:


> I feel I must be the only one then because I don't miss Jill or Kelly or Alex or Simon in the least. Like, not for one moment.



Nope, I don't miss them either


----------



## lucywife

sgj99 said:


> no, you're not the only one.  i don't miss Jill or Bethanny, Kelly, Alex and most definitely*Simon (he made my skin crawl).* i loved Scary Island but i still don't miss those ladies.


 yes


----------



## afcgirl

I literally cannot watch Sonja this season, I have to fast forward through her segments.  Everything she says and does is cringe-worthy.

I hope this is her last season.  Never thought I would be missing Jill and LuAnne.  And I definitely miss Bethany.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

afcgirl said:


> I literally cannot watch Sonja this season, I have to fast forward through her segments.  Everything she says and does is cringe-worthy.
> 
> I hope this is her last season.  Never thought I would be missing Jill and LuAnne.  And I definitely miss Bethany.



Those were the good old days for this show that is now just a fight fest.


----------



## Ladybug09

Love4H said:


> I might sound rude but I think Aviva enjoys her losing leg story. There's something masochistic about the way she talks about this. Describing every moment of it, blood, and etc, her face is glowing with joy. Being at that barn was obviously pleasant for her.



I keep wondering, you would think with alllll of her money she would have a better prosthetic leg.


----------



## swags

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Heather annoys me to no end this season. In my opinion she should not get so much involved in the argument that's going on between Carole and Aviva. It's not her battle to fight, unless it's an excuse to go after Aviva without having a real reason of her own.



Agree. She looked like a complete idiot. At least Aviva seems to be making an effort. The fight even seemed to go out of Carole. And screaming m-fer and stuff does not make you tough.


----------



## Goldfox

Regarding Sonja's borrowed house, last episode when they used the side-entrance, it looked like Brie's parents house (Blood Sweat and Heals). I couldn't find any photos of this dear friendship between Sonja and the Blythwoods though.


----------



## GoGlam

Nahreen said:


> Alex and Simon liked shopping beautiful clothes and dressing up and I miss those parts. Also Jill was quite extravagant on shopping and luxury decorating. Carol and Aviva don't do these things at all, they only fight. As a matter of fact, I don't find their clothes interesting at all.




You're right about that.. Even if I don't always like someone else's taste.. I would prefer to see fun things like shopping and parties rather than these contrived fights.

My dislike for Carole and Heather is so strong now.


----------



## chowlover2

I still keep wondering why Carole is even doing this show. She's smart and really doesn't need the show to promote her book. I think it would have done just fine without RHoNY. I think she has become a fameho. And it actually pains me to say that, as she was accomplished at ABC News and had a bestseller with What Remains. I just don't get it...


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> I still keep wondering why Carole is even doing this show. She's smart and really doesn't need the show to promote her book. I think it would have done just fine without RHoNY. I think she has become a fameho. And it actually pains me to say that, as she was accomplished at ABC News and had a bestseller with What Remains. I just don't get it...



i think you nailed it ... she needed the attention.  such a shame.  the best part of her being on the show is reading her blogs - she really is a talented witty writer.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> i think you nailed it ... she needed the attention. such a shame. the best part of her being on the show is reading her blogs - she really is a talented witty writer.


 Agreed, she is a wonderful writer! And her new tagline-what thirst, I almost feel sorry for her, but she has talent!


----------



## LADC_chick

Carole's getting a nice six figures for something like five months of filming her life. I think that's part of it. Plus she gets a little bit of publicity for her first fiction foray.

At the end of the day, I'll continue to abide Carole and Heather over the rest of these women. For all the accusations of Carole being a so-called elitist, I can't get past Aviva showing that she's actually the elitist--Miss I went to Vassar; Miss I speak foreign languages; Miss I have a law degree. Miss I'll call other people white trash. That is the height of elitism right there.


----------



## chowlover2

So what is Aviva's book about?


----------



## LADC_chick

About her life, I presume. I read that she talks about how George and her mother met. Apparently, that story is ridic. George was married and cheating on the wife with Aviva's mother's roommate. At some point, he started messing around with Aviva's mother and eventually got divorced and married Aviva's mother. If that is true, the rotten apple doesn't fall far from the rotten tree because Aviva is a nasty piece of work.


----------



## keodi

GoGlam said:


> You're right about that.. Even if I don't always like someone else's taste.. I would prefer to see fun things like shopping and parties rather than these contrived fights.
> 
> *My dislike for Carole and Heather is so strong now*.



I agree


----------



## lucywife

LADC_chick said:


> About her life, I presume. I read that she talks about how George and her mother met. Apparently, that story is ridic. George was married and cheating on the wife with Aviva's mother's roommate. At some point, he started messing around with Aviva's mother and eventually got divorced and married Aviva's mother. If that is true, the rotten apple doesn't fall far from the rotten tree because Aviva is a nasty piece of work.


Ouch. George really was and still is a sex addict. I thought he is just a senile grandpa and they were joking.


----------



## needloub

And to think I thought Amanda was the only one meddling...Heather's voice just annoys me!!  Her use of "mf" was so weak and Carole stating that she has "street cred" made me   She states that Aviva is crazy, but she really looked bad during this episode.  And don't get me started on how she spoke to her DH like a child...


----------



## lucywife

^ agree, Heather is too involved into something that is not her business to begin with. All that forehead vein popping and screaming bloody murder and for what? I can only imagine how she yells at her little husband.


----------



## sgj99

LADC_chick said:


> About her life, I presume. I read that she talks about how George and her mother met. Apparently, that story is ridic. George was married and cheating on the wife with Aviva's mother's roommate. At some point, he started messing around with Aviva's mother and eventually got divorced and married Aviva's mother. If that is true, the rotten apple doesn't fall far from the rotten tree because Aviva is a nasty piece of work.


 
and if i remember correctly, Aviva's mother had a bad drinking problem and died an early death related to her alcoholism.


----------



## LADC_chick

sgj99 said:


> and if i remember correctly, Aviva's mother had a bad drinking problem and died an early death related to her alcoholism.



Yeah, I remember that she said that sometime last season.


----------



## cjy

Nahreen said:


> Alex and Simon liked shopping beautiful clothes and dressing up and I miss those parts. Also Jill was quite extravagant on shopping and luxury decorating. Carol and Aviva don't do these things at all, they only fight. As a matter of fact, I don't find their clothes interesting at all.


Luanne has great style, I miss seeing that.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cjy said:


> *Luanne has great style, I miss seeing that.*



Agreed, +1.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cjy said:


> Luanne has great style, I miss seeing that.



Luann's style consisted of huge, museum artifacts fashioned into necklaces and her brown suede Gucci boots!


----------



## LADC_chick

Yeah, I much prefer Carole's style. LuAnn's is too...Chico's for me.


----------



## cjy

DC-Cutie said:


> Luann's style consisted of huge, museum artifacts fashioned into necklaces and her brown suede Gucci boots!


YEP! She can carry it though. I want those boots.


----------



## swags

I'd take the original cast back but then I have to wonder, is the series just stale? I'm still watching the Housewives but they've all become about ladies fighting among each other. 


Would you be interested in a revamp of the formula? Instead of fights have some real housewife issues going on such as:
- Someone returning to the work force, (real work not a book or clothing line) 
- Someone trying to lose 10 pounds
- Someone racking up too much credit card debt
- Someone quitting smoking
- Someone who's husband is too flirtatious?


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I'd take the original cast back but then I have to wonder, is the series just stale? I'm still watching the Housewives but they've all become about ladies fighting among each other.
> 
> 
> Would you be interested in a revamp of the formula? Instead of fights have some real housewife issues going on such as:
> - Someone returning to the work force, (real work not a book or clothing line)
> - Someone trying to lose 10 pounds
> - Someone racking up too much credit card debt
> - Someone quitting smoking
> - Someone who's husband is too flirtatious?



All of this is being done already.

Someone who's husband is too flirtatious - that would be Mario & Apollo
Someone returning to the work force - companies won't allow cameras
Someone racking up too much credit card debt - that is half the women on the franchise
Someone trying to lose 10 pounds - Kim Z, Nene, Phaedra, Kandi, Cynthia
Someone quitting smoking - Nobody cares


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

swags said:


> I'd take the original cast back but then I have to wonder, is the series just stale? I'm still watching the Housewives but they've all become about ladies fighting among each other.
> 
> 
> Would you be interested in a revamp of the formula? Instead of fights have some real housewife issues going on such as:
> - Someone returning to the work force, (real work not a book or clothing line)
> - Someone trying to lose 10 pounds
> - Someone racking up too much credit card debt
> - Someone quitting smoking
> - Someone who's husband is too flirtatious?





Sassys said:


> All of this is being done.
> 
> Someone who's husband is too flirtatious - that would be Mario & Apollo
> Someone returning to the work force - companies won't allow cameras
> Someone racking up too much credit card debt - that is half the women on the franchise
> Someone trying to lose 10 pounds - Kim Z, Nene, Phaedra, Kandi, Cynthia
> Someone quitting smoking - Nobody cares



You both are killing me, too funny! 

Although, I do believe New York has the weakest HWs of the entire franchise right now.


----------



## horse17

LADC_chick said:


> Yeah, I much prefer Carole's style. LuAnn's is too...Chico's for me.


lol!...agreed...I do like Carole's style better....mostly when she's dressed up....not into the hippy look so much......actually, I kind of like Sonja's style too....sometimes....


----------



## rockhollow

The 'stale' comment is right on Swags.
These shows really have a limited time limit. The show starts and it's so much more intresting getting to know the ladies and see them interact with each other's and life.
I've been watching the first season of Real Housewives of Melborne. It quite refreshing to see the ladies and get to know them. But I'm sure a few seasons down the road, they are going to go the way of all the 'Housewife' shows' - women who does really like each other, competing for airtime.
Why do the producers of these shows seem to follow the the same formulas, they think the more fighting the more popular the show, and we all want something different?
I watch most the housewife shows, I'm willing to watch the show, I just don't like so many of the story lines, I watch less and less. I like the tread so much more than the show.


----------



## Nahreen

rockhollow said:


> The 'stale' comment is right on Swags.
> These shows really have a limited time limit. The show starts and it's so much more intresting getting to know the ladies and see them interact with each other's and life.
> I've been watching the first season of Real Housewives of Melborne. It quite refreshing to see the ladies and get to know them. But I'm sure a few seasons down the road, they are going to go the way of all the 'Housewife' shows' - women who does really like each other, competing for airtime.
> Why do the producers of these shows seem to follow the the same formulas, they think the more fighting the more popular the show, and we all want something different?
> I watch most the housewife shows, I'm willing to watch the show, I just don't like so many of the story lines, I watch less and less. I like the tread so much more than the show.



I bought the dvd box for the first season of RHOC since I missed it when it aired. It was so fun to watch Jo and Slades extravagant lifestyle. The diamond in her engagement ring was gigantic? It was before the economics in the US went downhill. Then you skip a few seasons and see Slade looking for a ring for Gretchen, asking the jeweller if it is possible to use a zubic circona for a center stone and then later exchange it for a real diamond. 

The housewives were in many cases living a lifestyle that very few here in my country do. Then it turns out that many of them were in fact bankrupt and living on borrowed money (or stolen in the case of Theresa).


----------



## Nahreen

I am just watching this weeks episode. 

Can you put your own teeth back in again? Man, dental practice has really evolved since I last had to go!!


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> I am just watching this weeks episode.
> 
> Can you put your own teeth back in again? Man, dental practice has really evolved since I last had to go!!



It was a temporary lol. They don't usually don't put powerful glue with temps, since it's only in there for a week or so.


----------



## Nahreen

Sassys said:


> It was a temporary lol. They don't usually don't put powerful glue with temps, since it's only in there for a week or so.



This is one of the reasons I like watching these crazy housewives series. You see so many new things that you don't see in my world.


----------



## Nahreen

How hilarious. Sonia is blaming her pimpels on dirty make up brushes from charity events. If she was coserned, she should have brought her own and her own make up.


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> lol!...agreed...I do like Carole's style better....mostly when she's dressed up....not into the hippy look so much......actually, I kind of like Sonja's style too....sometimes....



Carole stacked in her heyday, which was a long time ago, her body (and face too) looks scary to me (surfing episode), not skinny, but malnourished, old, and weak, like she never holds anything heavier than a fork, no muscle tone at all.

Sonja's pink outfit to baby shower was adorable, she is always preppy, I like that, she wear lots of white close to her face, very refreshing and works for everyone.


----------



## slang

^ White near your face, that's a good tip. I'm going to try it! 
When I want my complexion to look fresh & glowy I wear a yellow scarf - that always does the trick for me. You can bet in my passport & drivers license pics I'm wearing yellow near my face, with the lightening in those places I needed all the help I could get!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I like Sonja's style of dressing, just not her ridiculous antics at times!


----------



## slang

Sonja's tooth coming out reminded me of Cindy who was on the show for one season. Didn't her teeth (well her veneers actually) keep falling off too!


----------



## swags

slang said:


> Sonja's tooth coming out reminded me of Cindy who was on the show for one season. Didn't her teeth (well her veneers actually) keep falling off too!



I forgot about her and vaguely remember bigger teeth on her? I thought Sonja had a tooth issue a few seasons ago when she met Bethenny out.


----------



## Michele26

Sonja said it was a temporary tooth. It looked like an implant too...so she does have some money because they are not cheap.


----------



## horse17

lucywife said:


> Carole stacked in her heyday, which was a long time ago, her body (and face too) looks scary to me (surfing episode), not skinny, but malnourished, old, and weak, like she never holds anything heavier than a fork, no muscle tone at all.
> 
> Sonja's pink outfit to baby shower was adorable, she is always preppy, I like that, she wear lots of white close to her face, very refreshing and works for everyone.



yes, Sonja  does a good job pulling off  preppy as sexy and fresh.........Im not a fan of Carole, but dealing with her loss had to take a toll on her.....her weight is doing her no favors...


----------



## sgj99

Carole's style always reminds me of George Carlin's routine about the "hippy-dippy weather-girl."  i'm showing my age ... again


----------



## horse17

...showing my age too!




sgj99 said:


> Carole's style always reminds me of George Carlin's routine about the "hippy-dippy weather-girl."  i'm showing my age ... again


----------



## Love4H

So Aviva's father actually sued that family for the accident that caused Aviva losing her leg. They asked for $10M but agreed to $1.2M. 
I doubt that woman was happy to see Aviva.


----------



## Michele26

Love4H said:


> So Aviva's father actually sued that family for the accident that caused Aviva losing her leg. They asked for $10M but agreed to $1.2M.
> I doubt that woman was happy to see Aviva.



I doubt that woman contacted Aviva asking to see her. The accident is Aviva's storyline, and in her mind it makes her relevant.


----------



## Love4H

Michele26 said:


> I doubt that woman contacted Aviva asking to see her. The accident is Aviva's storyline, and in her mind it makes her relevant.



Sad thing is that it's her story line not just for the show but for all her life. Aviva looooooooves playing an innocent victim who's so strong to fight against her struggles. And if you are not ready to sit and listen to her neverending self pity stories, she'll bite your head off, chew on your heart and drink up the blood.


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't believe that that women just contacted Aviva out of the blue after all those years. I'm sure it was all Bravo's doing or Aviva herself. It's terrible that she lost her leg in a childhood accident, but it's more sad that it seems her only storyline on this show, and in life.
The whole exchange at the farm seemed so awkward, forced.
And on the drive up to the farm, Aviva's comment about it 'being the other girls idea to play on the machine, but that she didn't blame her' was very telling. Why did she even mention it? A play for more sympathy for poor Aviva!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I'm totally sick of Aviva's personality, leg or no leg. Wish that she would leave the show.
Sorry, don't mean to be cruel but she adds nothing to the NYC storyline.


----------



## horse17

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I'm totally sick of Aviva's personality, leg or no leg. Wish that she would leave the show.
> Sorry, don't mean to be cruel but she adds nothing to the NYC storyline.


not mean or cruel at all...I feel the same way..cant stand her or the father


----------



## chowlover2

+2!


----------



## lulilu

In the preview where Aviva tells Heather that she "verbally raped" her -- turned my stomach.  Such disrespect for the victims of the real crime.

And knowing how the woman's family was sued and paid up, helps understand her expression during that entire visit.  Ugh.


----------



## slang

It bugs me that Aviva keeps saying Carol is not a well wisher. You are not friends, you didn't really speak at all between the filming of the last 2 seasons - who cares if she wishes you well on your book. Get over it!


----------



## guccimamma

i used to feel sorry for aviva's husband, now i think he is just as creepy as she is. something is so wrong with that lady.

i am not a well-wisher


----------



## LADC_chick

Aviva proves that just because someone has something tragic happen doesn't mean that she comes out of it trying to be a better person.


----------



## Sassys

RHONY star Sonja Morgan is forced to rent out her stunning Manhattan townhouse for $25,000 a month to help pay off $20m debt

Sonja Morgan has been forced to move out of her stunning $9m Manhattan mansion.
On Tuesday the New York Daily News reported the former Real Housewives Of New York City star has put her five-story Upper East Side townhouse up for rent for $25,000 a month after the property failed to sell.
The 50-year-old blonde will use the rent money to help pay down her staggering $20m debt.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ouse-25-000-month-pay-debt.html#ixzz2yyurXRzf


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> RHONY star Sonja Morgan is forced to rent out her *stunning* Manhattan townhouse for $25,000 a month to help pay off $20m debt
> 
> Sonja Morgan has been forced to move out of her *stunning* $9m Manhattan mansion.
> On Tuesday the New York Daily News reported the former Real Housewives Of New York City star has put her five-story Upper East Side townhouse up for rent for $25,000 a month after the property failed to sell.
> The 50-year-old blonde will use the rent money to help pay down her staggering $20m debt.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ouse-25-000-month-pay-debt.html#ixzz2yyurXRzf


 

i don't think i can call that townhouse "stunning" in the shape it's in.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can someone tell Aviva to get over herself. I highly doubt that lady was giving birth or getting married and had Aviva at the forefront of her mind!!


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> i don't think i can call that townhouse "stunning" in the shape it's in.


 That townhouse is definitely a fixer upper-!


----------



## Love Of My Life

sgj99 said:


> i don't think i can call that townhouse "stunning" in the shape it's in.


 

This townhouse needs some "real hands on work"

Properties in NYC real estate are very desireable now.

Location, location, location is what buyers want..the garage next door is not a plus

This property doesn't meet a lot of criteria one of the reasons
it probably didn't sell & fo $25k a month, hard sell for a rental, IMO


----------



## bisbee

I like Carol - a lot.  She is very clever..."They don't call it a job for nothing."  Love it!


----------



## horse17

I dont blame Heather for not inviting Aviva to her party.....not the time or place  to start fresh..


----------



## Sweetpea83

bisbee said:


> I like Carol - a lot.  She is very clever..."They don't call it a job for nothing."  Love it!



I was like this when she said that....lol!!


----------



## lucywife

bisbee said:


> I like Carol - a lot.  She is very clever..."They don't call it a job for nothing."  Love it!


 it's from SATC.


----------



## Carson123

lucywife said:


> it's from SATC.




Yep. It's actually Samantha Jones that is clever &#128522;


----------



## bisbee

lucywife said:


> it's from SATC.





Carson123 said:


> Yep. It's actually Samantha Jones that is clever &#128522;



Right!  Loved Samantha...but I still like Carol, even if she's not that original!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I must be in the minority..I have never seen any SATC episodes...so I had no idea where she got that from..


----------



## chowlover2

When did Carole hook up with George Clooney? I've followed him since ER and have never seen her mentioned at any time.


----------



## lucywife

I already heard about Carole and Clooney last season, Sonja said that, is this something to be proud of or I just don't get it?  I haven't heard Clooney repeating for everybody to know that he hooked up with Carole. 
What I thought was more interesting that Carole "tried to date" David Foster or however she worded it, that is interesting lol Carole only dates A list musicians, actors, or princes, regular joes won't qualify.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

DC-Cutie said:


> Luann's style consisted of huge, museum artifacts fashioned into necklaces and her brown suede Gucci boots!


 thinking the exact same thing. Not a fan of her necklaces


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Carole was indeed never hot nor hip, so her current attitude makes me think she is as big a phony as the "countess" is.



That picture^ Oh wow. Carole's facial fillers are not doing her any favours IMO


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> When did Carole hook up with George Clooney? I've followed him since ER and have never seen her mentioned at any time.


I don't think that she meets the age nor  looks requirement for him.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bisbee said:


> I like Carol - a lot.  She is very clever..."They don't call it a job for nothing."  Love it!


 


Funny line & remember when Samatha said it... LOL


----------



## chowlover2

Carole looks like such a geek next to JFK Jr and Carolyn! I wonder if that's why she try's so hard to be hip now? That had to have been in her ABC News days.


----------



## lucywife

Sweetpea83 said:


> I must be in the minority..I have never seen any SATC episodes...so I had no idea where she got that from..


 the "book baby shower" monologue of hers from previous season was word to word from SATC as well. Carole must love that show lol


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

chowlover2 said:


> Carole looks like such a geek next to JFK Jr and Carolyn! I wonder if that's why she *try's so hard to be hip now*? That had to have been in her ABC News days.




Thought the same thing.


----------



## chowlover2

WTF is Carole wearing to a July 4th party in the Hamptons?


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Sonja there is a difference between negative comments and truth. You are not a comedian and that show was corny as hell. A real friend tells you the truth, not fluff your ego. 

What catering company???


----------



## Sassys

Why get rid of Luanne if they are always going to show her and give her a talking head segment?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so tired of hearing about this damn book,


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so tired of hearing about this damn book,



Amen!


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't crack the bindings on My books! I like them to look brand new....even when I've read them ...I also don't dog ear them.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't crack the bindings on My books! I like them to look brand new....even when I've read them ...I also don't dog ear them.




Me too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chowlover2 said:


> Me too!



Me three!


----------



## Nahreen

Oh my god. It was so fun watching Ramonas eyes when Sonia let that dog drink from her wine glass. Absolutely disgusting!


----------



## GaudyGirl

The crazy is spreading. Carol just seemed like a b**** before but she's starting to look like a  nutty nutball.


----------



## Love Of My Life

These ladies are all getting tired..The issues are the same, the "talk" is the same 
too much of Sonia's business is being discussed. She needs to get a job.
Aviva & Carol.. get over it already...


----------



## Nahreen

Heather is annoying me, she is a **** stirrer (probably why Andy decided to let her on the show). She says she does not want to be involved in the Aviva-Carole situation but happily meddles in the Ramona-Heather situation. I bet she has already decided to side with Carole and Heather even though she pretend to not have done so.


----------



## swags

hotshot said:


> These ladies are all getting tired..The issues are the same, the "talk" is the same
> too much of Sonia's business is being discussed. She needs to get a job.
> Aviva & Carol.. get over it already...





Agree, its pretty dull. I was only half tuned in until I heard Mario mentioning getting away with cheating. He was supposedly referring to golf but they panned in on Ramona's face who didn't look happy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

swags said:


> Agree, its pretty dull. I was only half tuned in until I heard Mario mentioning getting away with cheating. He was supposedly referring to golf but they panned in on Ramona's face who didn't look happy.



Speaking of Ramona and Mario, I just read on Mail Online UK that they are reconciling and Ramona has dropped the divorce charges.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2610844/Ramona-Singer-calls-divorce-enters-therapy-cheating-husband-Mario.html


----------



## Cherrasaki

Agree with you all. I barely watched as it was the usual dull (and scripted) episode. Not liking Carol that much either. She's very close to coming off like Aviva.


----------



## Nahreen

Scripted or not, Sonia calling LuAnn, LuMan was so funny, she certainly has a deep voice.


----------



## Nahreen

I just got to the beach section. Carole is such an ashole.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

It was very interesting to watch Sonja's (overblown) reaction to Ramona's and Luann's (mild) comments. It is obvious Sonja does not want to face reality and get her act together so to say. I feel sad for her.

As far as Carole is concerned, I have no words. There is no way to please her and she does not seem to want to move forward with Aviva. I don't like people like that.


----------



## sgj99

Nahreen said:


> Oh my god. It was so fun watching Ramonas eyes when Sonia let that dog drink from her wine glass. Absolutely disgusting!


 
that was disgusting!  now, i love my fur babies, they sleep on the bed at night with us and have full run of the house but i'm not drinking after them.

Sonja has always been a little "off" to me, maybe even a little eccentric, but she's really losing a grip on reality if she thinks that stupid act of hers is going to take her all over the world (she mentioned Berlin and St Tropez).  she came across looking a bit like a lunatic at the party once she felt slighted by Ramona's lack of support.  she was pretty childish, exclaiming to all that she was leaving and going to other parties, better parties with better people that supported her and her creative talents .  she's always stating that she has so many so called projects she's working on but she never sees one through and nothing is making her any income.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sgj99 said:


> that was disgusting!  now, i love my fur babies, they sleep on the bed at night with us and have full run of the house but i'm not drinking after them.
> 
> Sonja has always been a little "off" to me, maybe even a little eccentric, but she's really losing a grip on reality if she thinks that stupid act of hers is going to take her all over the world (she mentioned Berlin and St Tropez).  she came across looking a bit like a lunatic at the party once she felt slighted by Ramona's lack of support.  she was pretty childish, exclaiming to all that she was leaving and going to other parties, better parties with better people that supported her and her creative talents .  she's always stating that she has so many so called projects she's working on but she never sees one through and nothing is making her any income.



THIS. Sonja is living in a fantasy world of her very own.


----------



## Sassys

Wentworth-Roth said:


> It was very interesting to watch Sonja's (overblown) reaction to Ramona's and Luann's (mild) comments. It is obvious Sonja does not want to face reality and get her act together so to say. I feel sad for her.
> 
> As far as Carole is concerned, I have no words. *There is no way to please her and she does not seem to want to move forward with Aviva. I don't like people like that*.



But, why is she obligated to move forward with her? If she doesn't like her, she shouldn't have to fake it for the cameras and be nice to her. Aviva can apologize to the sun comes up, but if I don't like you, I don't like you.


----------



## archygirl

I am a little surprised that Sonja had to rent out her townhouse and move to pay off the debt? I always thought that when one filed for bankruptcy they could not force you out of your primary residence? Have the laws changed? And, what about her daughter? Could this maybe be a publicity ploy? If so, boy is she reaching? She did come off as majorly nutty last night on the show...


----------



## slyyls

Sassys said:


> But, why is she obligated to move forward with her? If she doesn't like her, she shouldn't have to fake it for the cameras and be nice to her. Aviva can apologize to the sun comes up, but if I don't like you, I don't like you.



Preach.  lol     Besides, Bravo doesn't care much for friendships, and Aviva AND Carole are boring as He*l
Good thing Andy has banished props from the reunion sets.    I pictured Aviva bashing Caroles big red book down on her head.


----------



## GaudyGirl

So many different strains of crazy in that episode. Carol, Aviva, Sonja and Ramona all have a ticket to ride the crazy train.  Ramona might be the most self unaware person I've ever seen. They are making it hard to tell if the new girl is somewhat normal or just sane by comparison.  I do wish she would look into a more supportive brassiere though. It's weird:I dont even think its sag. They are just sort of...in the wrong place.:weird:


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Me too!











VigeeLeBrun said:


> Me three!


High five!!:thumbup:

My book exchange store lady Loved me!  Learned a lesson: loaned  a new paperback to a coworker, received it back, dogeared, wet, the binding completely broken (like, pages almost falling out), and a rubber band behind used as a book mark. I wanted to tell her to just have it.

Lent two older paperbacks (both no longer in print) to another coworker, she only returned one, then swore up and down thats all I gave her!? WTH!

NOW, I NEVER loan out books anymore. Lesson learned.


----------



## Ladybug09

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Speaking of Ramona and Mario, I just read on Mail Online UK that they are reconciling and Ramona has dropped the divorce charges.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-enters-therapy-cheating-husband-Mario.html




Not surprised. Sonya did tell her she cant handle things by herself.






VigeeLeBrun said:


> THIS. Sonja is living in a fantasy world of her very own.




Agree






archygirl said:


> I am a little surprised that Sonja had to rent out her townhouse and move to pay off the debt? I always thought that when one filed for bankruptcy they could not force you out of your primary residence? Have the laws changed? And, what about her daughter? Could this maybe be a publicity ploy? If so, boy is she reaching? She did come off as majorly nutty last night on the show...


They can't force you out, but you have to have the income to maintain and pay for the property.


----------



## chowlover2

The only thing I liked about last night's episode was Kristen's Topshop outfit! 

What has happened to Carole since last season? Last year she was my fav, this year, not so much...


----------



## archygirl

Ladybug09 said:


> Not surprised. Sonya did tell her she cant handle things by herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can't force you out, but you have to have the income to maintain and pay for the property.



Did not know this....so I guess part of the rental fees covers her smaller apt?


----------



## horse17

Wentworth-Roth said:


> It was very interesting to watch Sonja's (overblown) reaction to Ramona's and Luann's (mild) comments. It is obvious Sonja does not want to face reality and get her act together so to say. I feel sad for her.
> 
> As far as Carole is concerned, I have no words. There is no way to please her and she does not seem to want to move forward with Aviva. I don't like people like that.


Iam not a Carole fan at all...however, IMO she cannot stand Aviva, esp after all the words that were said during the fight.....honestly, i can understand her not wanting to move forward..there are just some people that you dont want in your life, and aviva is one of them for carole.....

doesnt mean she cant be cordial.....but thats it...........


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> Agree, its pretty dull. I was only half tuned in until I heard Mario mentioning getting away with cheating. He was supposedly referring to golf but they panned in on Ramona's face who didn't look happy.




And I wonder if Ramona's a bit on edge with her marriage problems, and so even more crazy than usual. First I was surprised to see her go after Sonja, and then again surprised to see her apologize so many times over it.
It must be quite impossible to have a real conversation with Ramona. She constantly contradicts herself, she talks over other people if she doesn't like what you're saying, and doesn't really even listen.



sgj99 said:


> that was disgusting!  now, i love my fur babies, they sleep on the bed at night with us and have full run of the house but i'm not drinking after them.
> 
> Sonja has always been a little "off" to me, maybe even a little eccentric, but she's really losing a grip on reality if she thinks that stupid act of hers is going to take her all over the world (she mentioned Berlin and St Tropez).  she came across looking a bit like a lunatic at the party once she felt slighted by Ramona's lack of support.  she was pretty childish, exclaiming to all that she was leaving and going to other parties, better parties with better people that supported her and her creative talents .  she's always stating that she has so many so called projects she's working on but she never sees one through and nothing is making her any income.




I agree, but I usually liked her 'off' personality, but also think she's losing it somewhat.
No one really wants to see her silly act, and was being extra 'off' at Ramona's.
I don't think Sonja has nearly the following she thinks she has.


Sonja did make me laugh at hiding her shoes at the clambake. It looked like there were some really nice shoes there, probably nicer than hers. Maybe she should have tried to trade hers for someone else's.


We sure are seeing lots of Luann for her not being a housewife!


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> The only thing I liked about last night's episode was Kristen's Topshop outfit!
> 
> *What has happened to Carole since last season? Last year she was my fav, this year, not so much...*



i think this happens with a lot of the ladies.  while they blame it on editing i think they get more comfortable in front of the cameras and their true self shows.  i think this seasons Carole is probably her true self:  she's an elitist and rather arrogant.  i always thought she was very similar to LuAnn, just more articulate and humorous with her jabs and digs than Lu.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Carole has NEVER been a favorite of mine. She is so full of herself, it's difficult to watch her.


----------



## horse17

even though Sonja is cray cray, Im still liking her.....she doesnt have the mean girl/nasty traits that most of the others have.....


----------



## slyyls

horse17 said:


> even though Sonja is cray cray, Im still liking her.....she doesnt have the mean girl/nasty traits that most of the others have.....


I agree, Sonja is the most kind.   She has to be a pretty positive person to keep it together under all the pressure, and remain lighthearted, and not be a bitter, angry, negative woman.     She may be living in a fantasy world; but it seems like a nice place to visit.     I wouldn't mind being invited over for a drink; as long as I get to bring my own glass.  lol


----------



## LADC_chick

Carole remains my favorite. Heather is my favorite as well. I loved seeing her with her family, and I hope it all works out for her little boy.


----------



## GoGlam

I loved Kristin's outfit at Ramona's house.  She looked fresh, a little preppy, comfortable and chic--a mixture that is difficult to pull off!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just need bravo to get to Aviva's father, girlfriend/fiancé and her leg in the middle of the floor. This season is moving too slow...


----------



## junqueprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I just need bravo to get to Aviva's father, girlfriend/fiancé and her leg in the middle of the floor. This season is moving too slow...



This!
Plus, I totally agree Kristen's boobs need addressing.
And... Carol really isn't as awesome in real life as she is in her head!


----------



## Florasun

junqueprincess said:


> This!
> Plus, I totally agree Kristen's boobs need addressing.
> And... *Carol really isn't as awesome in real life as she is in her head!*



OMG I love that! It's probably true of a lot of us, LOL!


----------



## chowlover2

goglam said:


> i loved kristin's outfit at ramona's house.  She looked fresh, a little preppy, comfortable and chic--a mixture that is difficult to pull off!




+1!


----------



## limom

junqueprincess said:


> This!
> Plus, I totally agree Kristen's boobs need addressing.
> *And... Carol really isn't as awesome in real life as she is in her head*!


And neither is her behind. Nobody needs to see her underwear, ever.
It does not work for madonna  and certainly does not wear for Carole either.


----------



## Love4H

I watched Wendy's show and she was talking about Ramona. 

Mario's mistress Casey wrote a letter to Ramona and it was published by a magazine (InTouch or USweekle, not sure). She wrote that Mario doesn't live Ramona, he's unhappy with her, all his friends support that. And that Mario hasn't broke up with Casey, they still love each other and want to be together. He pays for her apartment. They did and still travel together, Mario even took Casey and her friends to Ramona's house in Hamptons.

Here's the link. 

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/...mona-singer-from-her-husband-s-mistress-37495

What a *****...


----------



## PrincessCypress

Love4H said:


> I watched Wendy's show and she was talking about Ramona.
> 
> Mario's mistress Casey wrote a letter to Ramona and it was published by a magazine (InTouch or USweekle, not sure). She wrote that Mario doesn't live Ramona, he's unhappy with her, all his friends support that. And that Mario hasn't broke up with Casey, they still love each other and want to be together. He pays for her apartment. They did and still travel together, Mario even took Casey and her friends to Ramona's house in Hamptons.
> 
> Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/...mona-singer-from-her-husband-s-mistress-37495
> 
> What a *****...


Wow. I agree, Love4H. She is a ***** and Mario isn't any better than her. What a shame!


----------



## Love4H

PrincessCypress said:


> Wow. I agree, Love4H. She is a ***** and Mario isn't any better than her. What a shame!



She's intentionally humiliating Ramona in that letter. Such a nasty woman. Disgusting.


----------



## Nahreen

Nasty woman. It is so calculating. Like she is trying to make Ramona leave Mario thinking he'll marry her. If Mario wanted to leave and be with this woman, he can easily do so. I bet he has gotten bored of her already and I think she just wants to ruin a reconsiliation between Mario and Ramona.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I hope that Mario and Ramona stay together. Why is this supposed girlfriend writing Ramona a letter? Mario could certainly divorce Ramona at any time if he clearly wanted to do so.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sideline chicks will never stay in their lane!  Damn.,


----------



## talltank

Love4H said:


> I watched Wendy's show and she was talking about Ramona.
> 
> Mario's mistress Casey wrote a letter to Ramona and it was published by a magazine (InTouch or USweekle, not sure). She wrote that Mario doesn't live Ramona, he's unhappy with her, all his friends support that. And that Mario hasn't broke up with Casey, they still love each other and want to be together. He pays for her apartment. They did and still travel together, Mario even took Casey and her friends to Ramona's house in Hamptons.
> 
> Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/...mona-singer-from-her-husband-s-mistress-37495
> 
> What a *****...





The mistress may be a *****, but it's Mario who is cheating and that makes him an even bigger *****-bastard-philandering a**h**e, and may his pee-pee (as Joyce of RHOBH calls them) shrink down to the size of a blueberry and then fall off.


----------



## 918Lux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I hope that Mario and Ramona stay together. Why is this supposed girlfriend writing Ramona a letter? Mario could certainly divorce Ramona at any time if he clearly wanted to do so.



I agree.  This woman is obviously desperate if she is writing this letter.  Good sex doesn't erase a history and family.  Cheating is NOT ok, but I don't believe in throwing your past away if both are willing to work toward a future together.


----------



## LADC_chick

talltank said:


> The mistress may be a *****, but it's Mario who is cheating and that makes him an even bigger *****-bastard-philandering a**h**e, and may his pee-pee (as Joyce of RHOBH calls them) shrink down to the size of a blueberry and then fall off.


----------



## guccimamma

that letter is priceless. the only handwritten letters i've sent in the last 10 years are thank-you cards. bless her heart.

i'd love to see ramona and her in a room together.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

chowlover2 said:


> The only thing I liked about last night's episode was Kristen's Topshop outfit!
> 
> What has happened to Carole since last season? Last year she was my fav, this year, not so much...



Editing perhaps? I can't tolerate Carole this season.


----------



## sgj99

Sonja didn't make any sense about anything ... she's so messed up!


----------



## needloub

Sonja needs to get off this show...she is more delusional each week...


----------



## PrincessCypress

Sonja is the new Kelly! :giggles:


----------



## chowlover2

+1! It's so sad, I'm convinced that she uses the interns as help around the house vs paying for  household help. She reminds me of that Seinfeld episode where Kramer gets an intern for his Kramerica Corp. He had no job, just a made up company. I need to start hiring interns-

I am actually liking Kristen more and more...


----------



## Suzie

918Lux said:


> I agree.  This woman is obviously desperate if she is writing this letter.  Good sex doesn't erase a history and family.  Cheating is NOT ok, but I don't believe in throwing your past away if both are willing to work toward a future together.



A leopard doesn't change their spots they just get bigger.


----------



## starrynite_87

chowlover2 said:


> +1! It's so sad, I'm convinced that she uses the interns as help around the house vs paying for  household help. She reminds me of that Seinfeld episode where Kramer gets an intern for his Kramerica Corp. He had no job, just a made up company. I need to start hiring interns-
> 
> I am actually liking Kristen more and more...




That's actually not a bad idea...I'm in the process of hiring a nanny for my 11 month old and childcare on my area is so expensive


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> sonja didn't make any sense about anything ... She's so messed up!





needloub said:


> sonja needs to get off this show...she is more delusional each week...



+1

Clearly Sonja isn't in touch with reality. She is trying her hardest to save face, I mean hardest!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

The last last episode was really brutal to Sonja, the editors tried their best to show us the most humiliating footage of her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wentworth-Roth said:


> The last last episode was really brutal to Sonja, the editors tried their best to show us the most humiliating footage of her.



They worked with the material Sonja provided


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> +1! It's so sad, I'm convinced that she uses the interns as help around the house vs paying for household help. She reminds me of that Seinfeld episode where Kramer gets an intern for his Kramerica Corp. He had no job, just a made up company. I need to start hiring interns-
> 
> *I am actually liking Kristen more and more.*..


 
me too!  i like anyone who won't put up with Ramona's craziness.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> They worked with the material Sonja provided


 
i agree.  i don't think Sonja's ramblings about business adventures thaat made no sense had anything to do with editing ... although i'm sure by the time we get to the reunion she will blame it on that.  i think Sonja has always been a little eccentric but i think now she is losing a grip on her reality.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> i agree.  i don't think Sonja's ramblings about business adventures thaat made no sense had anything to do with editing ... although i'm sure by the time we get to the reunion she will blame it on that.  i think Sonja has always been a little eccentric but i think now she is losing a grip on her reality.



Right. 

Even when she was talking to Harry about something with a department store. He told her to stay focused on one thing. What happened to the toaster oven/kitchenware venture?


----------



## Nahreen

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Editing perhaps? I can't tolerate Carole this season.



Carole is condesending, thinking she is so much better than everyone else. I think last season Caroles was condesending but not as clear as this season and then it was also mostly directed at LuAnn. LuAnn was herself quite condesending, thinking herself superior in the first seasons when married to the count, so I don't think Carole bothered us that much since it was directed at LuAnn. Remember how Carole went on about LuAnn not being the right celebrity for her friend Rajana (or something like that) to dress LuAnn, it was only Obamas wife that was important enough? Talk about being condesending!! Even LuAnn reacted when seeing that episode.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> Right.
> 
> Even when she was talking to Harry about something with a department store. He told her to stay focused on one thing. What happened to the toaster oven/kitchenware venture?


 She sort of glossed over it last night. Whatever dept store she has spoken to about carrying the toaster oven wants a whole line of products to go with it. Something she has yet to develop since she has so many other projects in the works. I love Sonja, but a bunch of BS IMO. She should just marry Harry and not have to worry about money.


----------



## Nahreen

chowlover2 said:


> She sort of glossed over it last night. Whatever dept store she has spoken to about carrying the toaster oven wants a whole line of products to go with it. Something she has yet to develop since she has so many other projects in the works. I love Sonja, but a bunch of BS IMO. She should just marry Harry and not have to worry about money.



Does Harry want to marry Sonja? Maby he does not want to marry her until she has sorted out her affairs, I highly doubt he is interested in taking on her debts.


----------



## chowlover2

Nahreen said:


> Does Harry want to marry Sonja? Maby he does not want to marry her until she has sorted out her affairs, I highly doubt he is interested in taking on her debts.


 He has acted as if he wants to take her on, Sonja seems too busy running after 20 yr olds.


----------



## Nahreen

chowlover2 said:


> He has acted as if he wants to take her on, Sonja seems too busy running after 20 yr olds.



In that case, Harry seems decent. I wonder what Aviva has said about him though to Sonja. Anyway he is way better than Avivas crazy dad.


----------



## chowlover2

Nahreen said:


> In that case, Harry seems decent. I wonder what Aviva has said about him though to Sonja. Anyway he is way better than Avivas crazy dad.


 Almost anyone is better than Aviva's Dad!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> She sort of glossed over it last night. Whatever dept store she has spoken to about carrying the toaster oven wants a whole line of products to go with it. Something she has yet to develop since she has so many other projects in the works. I love Sonja, but a bunch of BS IMO. She should just marry Harry and not have to worry about money.



I think Harry isn't that into her  he seems like a good friend, but not marriage material at this point.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Harry isn't that into her he seems like a good friend, but not marriage material at this point.


 
that was the impression i got:  he didn't seem so much as "i want to marry you," but more "let's hang out and be friends with benefits."


----------



## nycmom

I don't think Harry has any interest in marrying Sonja.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Who in a sane state of mind would have any real interest in actually marrying Sonja right now?
She's a hot mess.


----------



## guccimamma

nycmom said:


> I don't think Harry has any interest in marrying Sonja.



agreed. why marry her? i see no benefit.


----------



## rockhollow

Sadly, I have to agree, I don't think Harry is interested in marriage. He does seem to genuinely like Sonja, friends with benefits for sure, but not commitment.
I think that Harry is the reason Sonja is so friendly with Aviva. I think Sonja would jump at an offer from Harry, and would see being nice to Aviva as an asset.

Sonja was really spiny this episode. I really think the producers have it in for her this season, but also agree, she gives them so much cray, cray to work with.
What was she rambling about 'yellow diamonds, white diamonds'. Is she also in the Jewery business?
And snapping at Luann, who was really confused by what Sonja was saying.
Anyone would be confused.


----------



## Suzie

Sonja is a hot mess this season and Ramona is a PIG.


----------



## rockhollow

Suzie said:


> Sonja is a hot mess this season and Ramona is a PIG.



Yes, Ramona is acting terrible. I've never been that fond of her, but she's really being a ***** this season. I'd like to feel a bit of empathy for her over the cheating husband, but so far, it isn't happening.

Fist she goes after Sonja, and the the new girl. Throwing that wine was so unacceptable!
And then to call her a *****. Saying Ramona was jealous really hit a nerve.
Lucky the hit man Heather wasn't there.


----------



## Love4H

nycmom said:


> I don't think Harry has any interest in marrying Sonja.



He wants to hang out and have sex sometimes. Marriage? No way, he's not into Sonja.
I love Sonja, she's by far my favorite, she kind and charming and funny... That's why I feel so bad for her. 

Too bad she thinks her sometimes vulgar and crazy behavior is attracting to men. Maybe when she was very young that looked crazy in a cute way. But no it looks pathetic...
Sonja could've snatched a rich husband by using her classy lady Morgan type of charm. But no millionaire would want to marry an older woman with $20 m debts who runs commando pantyless after young boys while her teeth are falling out her mouth.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Love4H said:


> He wants to hang out and have sex sometimes. Marriage? No way, he's not into Sonja.
> I love Sonja, she's by far my favorite, she kind and charming and funny... That's why I feel so bad for her.
> 
> Too bad she thinks her sometimes vulgar and crazy behavior is attracting to men. Maybe when she was very young that looked crazy in a cute way. But no it looks pathetic...
> Sonja could've snatched a rich husband by using her classy lady Morgan type of charm. *But no millionaire would want to marry an older woman with $20 m debts who runs commando pantyless after young boys while her teeth are falling out her mouth.*



LOL.

I agree, as long as she has so much debt no one (certainly no millionaire) will want to marry her. It would be too dangerous for the future spouse.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Love4H said:


> He wants to hang out and have sex sometimes. Marriage? No way, he's not into Sonja.
> I love Sonja, she's by far my favorite, she kind and charming and funny... That's why I feel so bad for her.
> 
> Too bad she thinks her sometimes vulgar and crazy behavior is attracting to men. Maybe when she was very young that looked crazy in a cute way. But no it looks pathetic...
> Sonja could've snatched a rich husband by using her classy lady Morgan type of charm. *But no millionaire would want to marry an older woman with $20 m debts who runs commando pantyless after young boys while her teeth are falling out her mouth.*


This!


----------



## lucywife

Love4H said:


> He wants to hang out and have sex sometimes. Marriage? No way, he's not into Sonja.
> I love Sonja, she's by far my favorite, she kind and charming and funny... That's why I feel so bad for her.
> 
> Too bad she thinks her sometimes vulgar and crazy behavior is attracting to men. Maybe when she was very young that looked crazy in a cute way. But no it looks pathetic...
> Sonja could've snatched a rich husband by using her classy lady Morgan type of charm. But no millionaire would want to marry an older woman with $20 m debts who runs commando pantyless after young boys while her teeth are falling out her mouth.


Brilliant


----------



## horse17

Love4H said:


> He wants to hang out and have sex sometimes. Marriage? No way, he's not into Sonja.
> I love Sonja, she's by far my favorite, she kind and charming and funny... That's why I feel so bad for her.
> 
> Too bad she thinks her sometimes vulgar and crazy behavior is attracting to men. Maybe when she was very young that looked crazy in a cute way. But no it looks pathetic...
> Sonja could've snatched a rich husband by using her classy lady Morgan type of charm. But no millionaire would want to marry an older woman with $20 m debts who runs commando pantyless after young boys while her teeth are falling out her mouth.


----------



## Michele26

I can't get that scene out of my mind of Carol sitting on the counter top near the sink in the kitchen playing with her toes.


----------



## swags

This has become the worst of the Housewives franchise in my opinion. They are all over the place. Ramona throwing the champagne at the not the sharpest tool HW didn't even look like a real attempt at faking the drama.


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> Sonja was really spiny this episode. I really think the producers have it in for her this season, but also agree, she gives them so much cray, cray to work with.
> What was she rambling about 'yellow diamonds, white diamonds'. Is she also in the Jewery business?
> And snapping at Luann, *who was really confused by what Sonja was saying*.
> Anyone would be confused.


 
yes, LuAnn was absolutely confused, her expressions were priceless.  Sonja was all-over the place trying to explain her business adventures.



Suzie said:


> Sonja is a hot mess this season and Ramona is a PIG.


 
most definitely!



rockhollow said:


> Yes, Ramona is acting terrible. I've never been that fond of her, but she's really being a ***** this season. I'd like to feel a bit of empathy for her over the cheating husband, but so far, it isn't happening.
> 
> Fist she goes after Sonja, and the the new girl. Throwing that wine was so unacceptable!
> And then to call her a *****. Saying Ramona was jealous really hit a nerve.
> Lucky the hit man Heather wasn't there.


 
i think she's got the Vicki syndrome:  since she's the last original member of the cast she thinks everyone should bow down to her and treat her like a Queen regardless of how ill-mannered and *****y she is.



Love4H said:


> He wants to hang out and have sex sometimes. Marriage? No way, he's not into Sonja.
> I love Sonja, she's by far my favorite, she kind and charming and funny... That's why I feel so bad for her.
> 
> *Too bad she thinks her sometimes vulgar and crazy behavior is attracting to men. Maybe when she was very young that looked crazy in a cute way. But no it looks pathetic...*
> *Sonja could've snatched a rich husband by using her classy lady Morgan type of charm. But no millionaire would want to marry an older woman with $20 m debts who runs commando pantyless after young boys while her teeth are falling out her mouth*.


 
:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> yes, LuAnn was absolutely confused, her expressions were priceless.  Sonja was all-over the place trying to explain her business adventures.
> 
> 
> 
> most definitely!
> 
> 
> 
> * i think she's got the Vicki syndrome:  since she's the last original member of the cast she thinks everyone should bow down to her and treat her like a Queen regardless of how ill-mannered and *****y she is.
> *
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots::lolots:





I think this is true. Nene also suffers from this original member syndrome. Just because they are crazy enough to last more seasons than anyone else, isn't really something to be proud of.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Suzie said:


> Sonja is a hot mess this season and Ramona is a PIG.



Agree 100%, *Suzie*!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love4H said:


> He wants to hang out and have sex sometimes. Marriage? No way, he's not into Sonja.
> I love Sonja, she's by far my favorite, she kind and charming and funny... That's why I feel so bad for her.
> 
> Too bad she thinks her sometimes vulgar and crazy behavior is attracting to men. Maybe when she was very young that looked crazy in a cute way. But no it looks pathetic...
> Sonja could've snatched a rich husband by using her classy lady Morgan type of charm. But no millionaire would want to marry an older woman with $20 m debts who runs commando pantyless after young boys while her teeth are falling out her mouth.


 

   This.... LOL... the commando is getting old hat!


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> I think this is true. *Nene also suffers from this original member syndrome.* Just because they are crazy enough to last more seasons than anyone else, isn't really something to be proud of.


 
yes she does! and while Caroline wasn't the only original member of NJ she certainly thought she was the Queen Bee, i guess because she was a decade or so older than the other women.   at leasst she's gone now and i don't see her show making it, at least according to the opinions here on tPF.


----------



## guccimamma

carole, seriously...you should keep the kitchen, and lift the face. i know you thought you were being funny, but you could use it. 

you may have a skinny butt, but your face looks 60.

we get it, you're a writer...no time to cook or do menial things like the rest of us. no pets, no kids,  just quirky carole drinking her tequila.


----------



## cjy

guccimamma said:


> carole, seriously...you should keep the kitchen, and lift the face. I know you thought you were being funny, but you could use it.
> 
> You may have a skinny butt, but your face looks 60.
> 
> We get it, you're a writer...no time to cook or do menial things like the rest of us. No pets, no kids,  just quirky carole drinking her tequila.


great post!


----------



## redheadedbeauty

guccimamma said:


> carole, seriously...you should keep the kitchen, and lift the face. i know you thought you were being funny, but you could use it.
> 
> you may have a skinny butt, but your face looks 60.
> 
> we get it, you're a writer...no time to cook or do menial things like the rest of us. no pets, no kids,  just quirky carole drinking her tequila.




Coudnt agree more.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladies, your posts are better than the show!


----------



## sgj99

Michele26 said:


> I can't get that scene out of my mind of Carol sitting on the counter top near the sink in the kitchen playing with her toes.


 
that was pretty gross.

and while she may not need a whole kitchen getting rid of it altogether is just stupid. i think she just liked to say that she doesn't need or want a kitchen because in her mind it makes her hip and cool.

and i agree, do "refresh" the house, "refresh" your face. and cut your hair! put some style into it for God's sake!


----------



## Goldfox

OMG, Carole is more Carrie Bradshaw than Carrie Bradshaw! Got it!


----------



## chowlover2

Carole did have a facelift, and was not looking good. I am guessing it hadn't settled yet. Before the season started, she popped up on WWHL as a surprise, and looked awful. Aside from RHoNY I have yet to see her, so it may look better now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> Carole did have a facelift, and was not looking good. I am guessing it hadn't settled yet. Before the season started, she popped up on WWHL as a surprise, and looked awful. Aside from RHoNY I have yet to see her, so it may look better now.



Yes, I mentioned her new look a while back. I don't know if she had a facelift, maybe she did that liquid facial like Jill Zarin. Only it didn't look as good as Jill's


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, I mentioned her new look a while back. I don't know if she had a facelift, maybe she did that liquid facial like Jill Zarin. Only it didn't look as good as Jill's


 Her face was definitely very puffy. I have no idea if she went overboard on the injectables, or she had a lift and her face hadn't settled yet. I am actually curious as to what she is looking like right now.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Carole has a mouth full of teeth that look off, wonder if she had something done, it just looks bizarre. She seemed much more likable when she first signed on. What the heck happened? IMO she has over done the facial fillers.


----------



## chowlover2

I actually always thought Carole needed braces, her teeth are off, but I cannot figure out what the problem is...


----------



## lucywife

sgj99 said:


> that was pretty gross.
> 
> and while she may not need a whole kitchen getting rid of it altogether is just stupid. i think she just liked to say that she doesn't need or want a kitchen because in her mind it makes her hip and cool.
> 
> and i agree, do "refresh" the house, "refresh" your face. and cut your hair! put some style into it for God's sake!


Agree.


----------



## Love4H

sgj99 said:


> that was pretty gross.
> 
> and while she may not need a whole kitchen getting rid of it altogether is just stupid. i think she just liked to say that she doesn't need or want a kitchen because in her mind it makes her hip and cool.
> 
> and i agree, do "refresh" the house, "refresh" your face. and cut your hair! put some style into it for God's sake!



Yup!
Her house looks great. She wants to get rid of the piano to have a bar? So stupid, low class. 

She shouldn't be messing with her house and instead do something to her face and body. When she said she wanted a face lift I was like oh yeah girl fiiiiiiinally!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chowlover2 said:


> Carole did have a facelift, and was not looking good. I am guessing it hadn't settled yet. Before the season started, she popped up on WWHL as a surprise, and looked awful. Aside from RHoNY I have yet to see her, so it may look better now.




She did look horrible on WWHL, I was shocked!


----------



## rockhollow

Here's a couple of shots of Carol on April 24/14


----------



## Suzie

She has had a whole lot of work done and not for the better, she may have been better off investing in some sort of braces because her teeth are a hot mess.


----------



## chowlover2

Suzie said:


> She has had a whole lot of work done and not for the better, she may have been better off investing in some sort of braces because her teeth are a hot mess.


I totally agree! No reason for someone with her finances not to do so, especially in the age of Invisalign braces. She looks like a hipster who is not aging well. Notice how she colored her hair blonde so people would notice that first and avert your eyes from the work she did.


----------



## LADC_chick

Carole never photographs well. She's said it herself. She looks better in motion, I think. 

And this is why I'll continue to like Carole and Heather--they're not going to go overboard trying to please someone else about their looks because what happens? The same folks saying that they should do this, that, or the other will come back and complain "Why did they do that?!"


----------



## Epona

LADC_chick said:


> Carole never photographs well. She's said it herself. She looks better in motion, I think.
> 
> And this is why I'll continue to like Carole and Heather--they're not going to go overboard trying to please someone else about their looks because what happens? The same folks saying that they should do this, that, or the other will come back and complain "Why did they do that?!"



I agree.
I have always liked Carole, her nonchalant chic style and the way she looks (even with those teeth ).


----------



## slang

rockhollow said:


> Here's a couple of shots of Carol on April 24/14



Is she with with MIL? If so Aviva got that wrong - saying Anthony's family wanted nothing to do with her

I never saw Carole as a beauty and I don't things were important to her. In her book she talks about having no fashion sense and no interest in those things when she met Anthony. She was interested in her career and schooling and focused on that and then him of course for 5 yrs of being sick. If I remember correctly even her MIL even picked her wedding dress.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Nahreen said:


> Carole is condesending, thinking she is so much better than everyone else. I think last season Caroles was condesending but not as clear as this season and then it was also mostly directed at LuAnn. LuAnn was herself quite condesending, thinking herself superior in the first seasons when married to the count, so I don't think Carole bothered us that much since it was directed at LuAnn. Remember how Carole went on about LuAnn not being the right celebrity for her friend Rajana (or something like that) to dress LuAnn, it was only Obamas wife that was important enough? Talk about being condesending!! Even LuAnn reacted when seeing that episode.



I'm trying to figure out what happened that Carole was ok when she first joined, however now it's hard to watch her. Is she trying hard to be "cool" or is she overly desperate for air time.


----------



## LADC_chick

slang said:


> Is she with with MIL? If so Aviva got that wrong - saying Anthony's family wanted nothing to do with her
> 
> I never saw Carole as a beauty and I don't things were important to her. In her book she talks about having no fashion sense and no interest in those things when she met Anthony. She was interested in her career and schooling and focused on that and then him of course for 5 yrs of being sick. If I remember correctly even her MIL even picked her wedding dress.



I think that was a moment of Aviva not understanding the family tree or how it works. She thought it was a dig to say that no one in the Kennedy family speaks to Carole. Well, let's look at this:

Anthony was Carole's husband. Anthony's mother is Lee Radziwill. Lee Radzwill was born Lee Bouvier. Her sister was born Jacqueline Bouvier. Jacqueline Bouvier became a Kennedy when she married Jack. They had two children, one of whom was JFK, Jr. He and  his cousin, Anthony, grew up very close. Anthony is not and has never been a Kennedy. Lee is not and has never been a Kennedy. Carole beame close to JFK, Jr. (and Carolyn Bessett) because Carole's husband was first cousins with JFK, Jr. I don't get how Carole is or was supposed to be besties with all of the Kennedys simply because her husband, a Radziwill, had a close relationship with JFK, Jr. 

Does that happen in other marriages? Does a wife become close to or develop a relationship with the entirety of her husband's cousin's family?


----------



## midg613

I've caught up on all the episodes, just not into RHONY and I think I know why.  Is it me or all of these ladies...WHACKED.


----------



## RueMonge

LADC_chick said:


> Carole never photographs well. She's said it herself. She looks better in motion, I think.
> 
> And this is why I'll continue to like Carole and Heather--they're not going to go overboard trying to please someone else about their looks because what happens? The same folks saying that they should do this, that, or the other will come back and complain "Why did they do that?!"



I agree with all of this.  Those big pictures in my son's orthodontist office of perfect people with perfect cookie cutter teeth are not what we all have to look like.  And I like Carole's new picture.  Not that red dress so much, but her face looks good.


----------



## slang

LADC_chick said:


> I think that was a moment of Aviva not understanding the family tree or how they work. She thought it was a dig to say that no one in the Kennedy family speaks to Carole. Well, let's look at this:
> 
> Anthony was Carole's husband. Anthony's mother is Lee Radziwill. Lee Radzwill was born Lee Bouvier. Her sister was born Jacqueline Bouvier. Jacqueline Bouvier became a Kennedy when she married Jack. They had two children, one of whom was JFK, Jr. He and  his cousin, Anthony, grew up very close. Anthony is not and has never been a Kennedy. Lee is not and has never been a Kennedy. Carole beame close to JFK, Jr. (and Carolyn Bessett) because Carole's husband was first cousins with JFK, Jr. I don't get how Carole is or was supposed to be besties with all of the Kennedys simply because her husband, a Radziwill, had a close relationship with JFK, Jr.
> 
> Does that happen in other marriages? Does a wife become close to or develop a relationship with the entirety of her husband's cousin's family?


 
Yes I agree. I posted something like that after the episode aired. Anthony only had 2 Kennedy cousins - one is dead and the other one Caroline, was never close to Carole even during her marriage to Anthony. She touches on that on her book, so I can't image trying to maintain a relationship with her after Anthony died if you weren't close when he was alive


----------



## Bentley1

I find Carole very "gross" for lack of a better word. There's just something about her and her mannerisms that I find distasteful and it appears to have gotten worse this season.


----------



## needloub

rockhollow said:


> Here's a couple of shots of Carol on April 24/14



I prefer her hair darker...

As far as her personality (and Heather's for that matter), I am not digging it so much this season.  I thought Carole would be much better with her words during a confrontation, and Heather's demeanor seems forced...

All in all, this season has been a bit lackluster for me.  There are only 2 things that I wanted to see this season; Heather say "MF," which was laughable, non-"gangster," and cringe-worthy, and I want to see Aviva's leg on the floor...hopefully that will perk up the season a bit.


----------



## guccimamma

LADC_chick said:


> Does that happen in other marriages? Does a wife become close to or develop a relationship with the entirety of her husband's cousin's family?



very good point. i avoid  my inlaws like the plague.


----------



## GoGlam

Bentley1 said:


> I find Carole very "gross" for lack of a better word. There's just something about her and her mannerisms that I find distasteful and it appears to have gotten worse this season.




Me too.. There's plenty more I could add to the list.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

midg613 said:


> I've caught up on all the episodes, just not into RHONY and I think I know why.  Is it me or all of these ladies...WHACKED.



+1, agree with you, *midg*! They are whacked ~ I don't expect them to be good role models for women but they should be, at least, entertaining and they aren't!


----------



## Bentley1

GoGlam said:


> Me too.. *There's plenty more I could add to the list.*



completely agree!


----------



## slyyls

LADC_chick said:


> Carole never photographs well. She's said it herself. She looks better in motion, I think.
> 
> And this is why I'll continue to like Carole and Heather--they're not going to go overboard trying to please someone else about their looks because what happens? The same folks saying that they should do this, that, or the other will come back and complain "Why did they do that?!"




You always have the most sensible comments.


----------



## slyyls

LADC_chick said:


> I think that was a moment of Aviva not understanding the family tree or how it works. She thought it was a dig to say that no one in the Kennedy family speaks to Carole. Well, let's look at this:
> 
> Anthony was Carole's husband. Anthony's mother is Lee Radziwill. Lee Radzwill was born Lee Bouvier. Her sister was born Jacqueline Bouvier. Jacqueline Bouvier became a Kennedy when she married Jack. They had two children, one of whom was JFK, Jr. He and  his cousin, Anthony, grew up very close. Anthony is not and has never been a Kennedy. Lee is not and has never been a Kennedy. Carole beame close to JFK, Jr. (and Carolyn Bessett) because Carole's husband was first cousins with JFK, Jr. I don't get how Carole is or was supposed to be besties with all of the Kennedys simply because her husband, a Radziwill, had a close relationship with JFK, Jr.
> 
> Does that happen in other marriages? Does a wife become close to or develop a relationship with the entirety of her husband's cousin's family?



I don't think they would.  Some cousins are close, and have friendships outside of "family" functions, and are  friends, as well as  family.      This  doesn't mean you are like family with EVERY cousin on both sides, or even personally know the family.   Carole was family with JFK Jr. by association on the Bouvier (mother) side with her husband.   Her husband Anthony had no association on the Kennedy (father) side of JFK Jr.'s family.
I still like one of my cousin's (father's side) ex wives; but I don't see her or associate with her; and she certainly isn't invited to our (mother's side) family picnics.


----------



## horse17

rockhollow said:


> Here's a couple of shots of Carol on April 24/14


oh no...Carole, you need to go darker with the hair.....


----------



## LADC_chick

slyyls said:


> You always have the most sensible comments.



Thanks!


----------



## ofblueskies

Suzie said:


> She has had a whole lot of work done and not for the better, she may have been better off investing in some sort of braces because her teeth are a hot mess.



Her lips strain to close over her teeth..she has a large overbite, also.


----------



## Love4H

LADC_chick said:


> Carole never photographs well. She's said it herself. She looks better in motion, I think.
> 
> And this is why I'll continue to like Carole and Heather--they're not going to go overboard trying to please someone else about their looks because what happens? The same folks saying that they should do this, that, or the other will come back and complain "Why did they do that?!"



Me too. I like Carole and Heather. I don't see why people think Carole is arrogant or condescending. Towards  Aviva maybe yes. But there's no other way - Aviva is stupid, aggressive, absolutely crazy, and somehow she dares to educate Carole on how to do her job. Anyone would feel above Aviva. Carole is right, Aviva hasn't worked a day of her life, she has no right talking about about anybody's careers. She's a bored housewife who's not happy being a stay at home mom and trying to get some kind of glamourous career. By bad mouthing others.


----------



## lucywife

Bentley1 said:


> I find Carole very "gross" for lack of a better word. There's just something about her and her mannerisms that I find distasteful and it appears to have gotten worse this season.


 I agree.


----------



## RueMonge

Love4H said:


> Me too. I like Carole and Heather. I don't see why people think Carole is arrogant or condescending. Towards  Aviva maybe yes. But there's no other way - Aviva is stupid, aggressive, absolutely crazy, and somehow she dares to educate Carole on how to do her job. Anyone would feel above Aviva. Carole is right, Aviva hasn't worked a day of her life, she has no right talking about about anybody's careers. She's a bored housewife who's not happy being a stay at home mom and trying to get some kind of glamourous career. By bad mouthing others.



I don't blame Carole for being upset towards Aviva either.  Aviva repeating gossip she heard that Carole (who is an actual writer) used a ghostwriter would be like Carole repeating gossip that Aviva is not the mother of her children.  Aviva would go postal about something like that.  I think Carole is justified to be furious with her.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Almost anyone could be justified about being furious with Aviva ~ she is just plain nasty.


----------



## cjy

Aviva is just bratty!


----------



## sgj99

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Almost anyone could be justified about being furious with Aviva ~ she is just plain nasty.


----------



## chowlover2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Almost anyone could be justified about being furious with Aviva ~ she is just plain nasty.




Yes, I can't imagine her having any friends. How on earth did she get 2 men to marry her?


----------



## guccimamma

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, I can't imagine her having any friends. How on earth did she get 2 men to marry her?



trust fund?


----------



## Epona

Love4H said:


> Me too. I like Carole and Heather. I don't see why people think Carole is arrogant or condescending. Towards  Aviva maybe yes. But there's no other way - Aviva is stupid, aggressive, absolutely crazy, and somehow she dares to educate Carole on how to do her job. Anyone would feel above Aviva. Carole is right, Aviva hasn't worked a day of her life, she has no right talking about about anybody's careers. She's a bored housewife who's not happy being a stay at home mom and trying to get some kind of glamourous career. By bad mouthing others.



This! I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Love4H

guccimamma said:


> trust fund?



But I thought her husbands are rich? Would they really need that trust fund so much to deal with her craziness?


----------



## lucywife

^ The craziness came out after probably. Aviva is objectively a beautiful woman, her disability is manageable, I see how men would be interested in her before they get to know her real self and she might be a completely different person with men.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lucywife said:


> ^ The craziness came out after probably. Aviva is objectively a beautiful woman, her disability is manageable, *I see how men would be interested in her before they get to know her real self and she might be a completely different person with men.*



Men! There is no explaining them! They could find a million women better than Aviva.


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> trust fund?


 You may be on to something! I never thought of that!


----------



## lucywife

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Men! There is no explaining them! They could find a million women better than Aviva.


 and vise versa, after all Carole was married to a prince.


----------



## lucywife

chowlover2 said:


> You may be on to something! I never thought of that!


Looks like both of Aviva's husbands have their own money, so who knows what possessed both of them to marry her, maybe she's wild in bed


----------



## chowlover2

lucywife said:


> Looks like both of Aviva's husbands have their own money, so who knows what possessed both of them to marry her, maybe she's wild in bed


Maybe!


----------



## lulilu

If Aviva's father sued over her injury (as someone said earlier), the money should have gone into a trust fund for Aviva.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> If Aviva's father sued over her injury (as someone said earlier), the money should have gone into a trust fund for Aviva.



According to recent report, the family received 700k, Not enough to wed Aviva, imo.


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> According to recent report, the family received 700k, Not enough to wed Aviva, imo.


 

Certainly not enough... maybe they have some kind of fetishes, IYKWIM


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> According to recent report, the family received 700k, Not enough to wed Aviva, imo.



ha.  you said that right!


----------



## LADC_chick

I read that Harry is the one who's essentially a trust fund baby. What money he has comes from his family.


----------



## guccimamma

hotshot said:


> Certainly not enough... maybe they have some kind of fetishes, IYKWIM



that was my initial thought, but i didn't have the nerve to say it!


----------



## Sassys

So we went from every housewives franchise doing the stripper pole to every franchise doing the silk yoga class.


----------



## cjy

Josh has Sonya figured out.


----------



## horse17

.........Ramona ordering AC......hysterical!


----------



## Sassys

Ever since I was little and watched _Stand By Me_, I do not do lakes. Hell no, no thank you.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Ever since I was little and watched _Stand By Me_, I do not do lakes. Hell no, no thank you.


^ yup!.....same here.....


----------



## AECornell

Ramona is such a snob. Do you think she's playing it up for the show more than normal or is this her actual personality.


----------



## horse17

^ I would say this is the real deal...perhaps she's playing it a bit, but IMO its all her


----------



## horse17

Ramona's Hampton house is gorgeous, but her apartment is ugly...


----------



## GoGlam

Uh Ramona's NYC apartment is not grand so, despite owning a home in the Hamptons, she has no place pretending like she is constantly used to being in a sprawling estate.


----------



## HandBagLover145

Bring back jill zarin


----------



## cjy

AECornell said:


> Ramona is such a snob. Do you think she's playing it up for the show more than normal or is this her actual personality.


I agree. Horrible guest. No manners, rude.


----------



## GoGlam

HandBagLover145 said:


> Bring back jill zarin




I agree with you.  And she spent more money on things I want to see on the show than all of these ladies combined


----------



## GoGlam

WHY does Carole have an Agent Provocateur bathing suit on when going to a pond... She seems so desperate to me


----------



## HandBagLover145

She was funny. She could carry on an intelligent conversation and maintain a dynamic relationship with other cast members, and her relationships were obviously real. It's too bad it appears that Bethenny may have forced Bravo's hand in pushing her away - the show hasn't been the same since Jill's departure.


----------



## horse17

I like the fact that Heather loves her lifesyle there....not pretentious or trying to prove anything at all...


----------



## GoGlam

Ramona has a lot of issues that she may want to deal with if she ever wants a chance at being happy.


----------



## horse17

^ shes acting like a very frustrated woman....obviously not happy......


----------



## AECornell

I just really want Carole to get new teeth. That's all. They are too big for her mouth and honestly they kind of look like dentures.


----------



## lafania

I wonder how much these women get paid?? All the tea in china wouldn't be enough for me to spend time with Ramona!! If I were driving that car with "R" and "S" in the back seat, I would have driven off a cliff! Why were they both in the back seat anyway? Carole tries way too hard to come across as hip and artsy, it just seems too contrived. Kristin & Heather are the only girls that seem "real" IMHO....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lulilu said:


> If Aviva's father sued over her injury (as someone said earlier), the money should have gone into a trust fund for Aviva.




Of course it should have!


----------



## Deleted member 471265

lafania said:


> I wonder how much these women get paid?? All the tea in china wouldn't be enough for me to spend time with Ramona!! If I were driving that car with "R" and "S" in the back seat, I would have driven off a cliff! Why were they both in the back seat anyway? Carole tries way too hard to come across as hip and artsy, it just seems too contrived. Kristin & Heather are the only girls that seem "real" IMHO....



I think maybe they were both in the back seat so the camera person would have an easier time filming everybody?


----------



## pquiles

If I were Heather I would have told Ramona to take her pretentious insolent behind home.  Why invite someone to your home when all they do is put it down?  It seemed funny to me that the other ladies didn't just tell her she was a rude female dog... Especially when the AC unit arrived.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Romana's behavior last night was repulsive. She should be ashamed of her comments
& bad manners.

If she brought an air conditioner to my home, I'd tell her to take it back to NYC
to keep her a** cool on the way home. Goodbye & don't come back..
Does she think she is royalty??


----------



## archygirl

hotshot said:


> Romana's behavior last night was repulsive. She should be ashamed of her comments
> & bad manners.
> 
> If she brought an air conditioner to my home, I'd tell her to take it back to NYC
> to keep her a** cool on the way home. Goodbye & don't come back..
> Does she think she is royalty??




I think it was more for drama...seriously, you can just order an air conditioner and it will magically arrive ten minutes after you do to someone else's house? Ramona did say more than once that she did not even know where the Berkshires were, so how did she know where to call and purchase an a/c BRAVO? bravo created drama. becoming so dull, but I was shocked when she chucked the wine glass at Kristen and hit her face. Was this when Mario was caught cheating?


----------



## lucywife

Kristen needs to sue Ramona's dumb arse, throwing glasses into someone is not a joke, she could have been seriously injured, but besides that it is just wrong. 
I only noticed closer to the end that Aviva wasn't there, what a relief. Ramona and Sonja cooling their crotches in front of the "delivery guy"...I'm speechless and both  of these excuses for a woman have teenage daughters.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Best line ever. She's fu&^ing bananas!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

HandBagLover145 said:


> Bring back jill zarin


Jill, is that u?

I'd much rather watch Jill & Kelly any day over Aviva and Carole.


----------



## Jbb924

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Jill, is that u?
> 
> I'd much rather watch Jill & Kelly any day over Aviva and Carole.



You made me laugh out loud! For a minute I thought that too!


----------



## LADC_chick

LuAnn's shade about Sonja's house was like whoa! When they were at the dinner that Heather threw, Heather commented that it's hard to get Sonja out of her house. LuAnn's response was something about how Sonja's probably afraid to leave her house because they may take it from her if she's gone. #shade

Loved the anti-gravity yoga bit! Well, only because I like doing it.


----------



## starrynite_87

LADC_chick said:


> LuAnn's shade about Sonja's house was like whoa! When they were at the dinner that Heather threw, Heather commented that it's hard to get Sonja out of her house. LuAnn's response was something about how Sonja's probably afraid to leave her house because they may take it from her if she's gone. #shade
> 
> Loved the ant-gravity yoga bit! Well, only because I like doing it.




&#128553;&#128553;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I'm done... I missed last nights episode


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> LuAnn's shade about Sonja's house was like whoa! When they were at the dinner that Heather threw, Heather commented that it's hard to get Sonja out of her house. LuAnn's response was something about how Sonja's probably afraid to leave her house because they may take it from her if she's gone. #shade
> 
> Loved the ant-gravity yoga bit! Well, only because I like doing it.



The shade was deeper than the woods behind heathers 'garage' as Ramona called it.


----------



## PrincessCypress

LADC_chick said:


> LuAnn's shade about Sonja's house was like whoa! When they were at the dinner that Heather threw, Heather commented that it's hard to get Sonja out of her house. LuAnn's response was something about how Sonja's probably afraid to leave her house because they may take it from her if she's gone. #shade
> 
> *Loved the ant-gravity yoga bit! Well, only because I like doing it.*


Me too, LADC_chick! That's my absolute favorite type of yoga! Love starfish, batman flip and shoulder stands!


----------



## AECornell

I'm kind of surprised that a house as nice as heathers doesn't have AC. I mean yeah it's in the woods but it does get hot there. She made it all cool and designed it well, so I'm a little surprised she doesn't even have window units.

I can't stand to be hot. I mean, I don't like it icey and we don't turn our AC down that low, but it's still good to have to take the humidity and heat out of the air.


----------



## horse17

AECornell said:


> I'm kind of surprised that a house as nice as heathers doesn't have AC. I mean yeah it's in the woods but it does get hot there. She made it all cool and designed it well, so I'm a little surprised she doesn't even have window units.
> 
> I can't stand to be hot. I mean, I don't like it icey and we don't turn our AC down that low, but it's still good to have to take the humidity and heat out of the air.


ditto!


----------



## LADC_chick

PrincessCypress said:


> Me too, LADC_chick! That's my absolute favorite type of yoga! Love starfish, batman flip and shoulder stands!



My favorites are Vitruvian Man and Falling Star. I also like just hanging out in Monkey.



DC-Cutie said:


> The shade was deeper than the woods behind heathers 'garage' as Ramona called it.



LuAnn is so slick with it, too!


----------



## Love4H

Ramona should get fired. Sorry, Bravo, that was an assault just like with Porsha and Kenya. 
Ramona could've blind Kristen or cut her really bad. She could've killed Kristen. That was absolutely irresponsible of Ramona to do so, she has some serious anger and alcohol problems. 
Bravo should fire Ramona immidiately. And Kristen should fire charges against Ramona.


----------



## Swanky

Um, if Ramona was on RHoA Kenya would've brought charges!  For real, that's not ok.


----------



## AECornell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Um, if Ramona was on RHoA Kenya would've brought charges!  For real, that's not ok.



That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!

I was like "if Ramona just threw a glass at my face I wouldn't looked shocked, I would be after her." I would have at least knocked their canoe over. Kristin looked shocked but not pissed off. I would have been so much angrier, and probably crying  because that would hurt.


----------



## Swanky

I was disappointed that her friends didn't drag her out of that "pond" and push her into a cab w/ her a/c.  Seriously.  She should be fired.  She's cuckoo, already threw champagne at Kristin once.


----------



## slyyls

I'm so shocked by Ramona's action; I can't even find words to describe my feelings.    To have someone throw a glass at your face?   It could have shattered in her eye, and blinded her.  There is absolutely no excuse Ramona can drum up to minimise the gravity of her actions.
I've always liked Ramona, as crazy as she is; but this is beyond the pale.


----------



## Swanky

Then she shoved the oar at her!


----------



## needloub

HandBagLover145 said:


> Bring back jill zarin


I agree...she may have been annoying at times but she definitely didn't exhibit behavior like Ramona.



horse17 said:


> I like the fact that Heather loves her lifesyle there....not pretentious or trying to prove anything at all...


I actually liked Heather's home.  Ramona was just a rude house guest that should have been asked to leave!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Then she shoved the oar at her!


Crazy!!  I laughed out loud when Carole jumped out of the canoe to get away from those two hyenas!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Still struggling to get into this season.


----------



## lucywife

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Then she shoved the oar at her!



Yeah, I was mortified...I wouldn't want to be anywhere near that beast.
I also think that Ramona wouldn't dare to act this way towards anyone else in the group, she picks on the weak (in her opinion) to get some attention. 
I have a feeling that she will howl about her dramatic childhood in the next episode, yawn...considering she's over 50, kinda late to blame the parents for everything that is wrong with her lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm thinking from the time cameras started rolling Ramona and Mario's marriage was starting to unfold. She just seems to be coming undone, right along side Sonja. 

Speaking of Sonja, did y'all see her on WWHL?????? Man oh man, talk about a train wreck. David Allen Grier was clearly not amused and almost annoyed.


----------



## lucywife

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm thinking from the time cameras started rolling Ramona and Mario's marriage was starting to unfold. She just seems to be coming undone, right along side Sonja.
> 
> Speaking of Sonja, did y'all see her on WWHL?????? Man oh man, talk about a train wreck. David Allen Grier was clearly not amused and almost annoyed.



I didn't watch wwhl, what was she shrieking about? White and yellow diamonds encrusted underwear from Columbia-buy one get a free toaster oven and that she's an international burlesque sensation? I can't keep up with her.


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:


> *I'm thinking from the time cameras started rolling Ramona and Mario's marriage was starting to unfold. She just seems to be coming undone, right along side Sonja. *
> 
> Speaking of Sonja, did y'all see her on WWHL?????? Man oh man, talk about a train wreck. David Allen Grier was clearly not amused and almost annoyed.



I've been thinking the same thing. Didn't the first news of Mario and his side piece break some time last summer? That's when they were filming this (because the beach thing that Kristen threw was on July 4th, which means the trip to the Berkshires happened afterward) and you got Mario being all extra giddy that Heather is taking Ramona away for the weekend.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Love4H said:


> Ramona should get fired. Sorry, Bravo, that was an assault just like with Porsha and Kenya.
> Ramona could've blind Kristen or cut her really bad. She could've killed Kristen. That was absolutely irresponsible of Ramona to do so, she has some serious anger and alcohol problems.
> Bravo should fire Ramona immidiately. And Kristen should fire charges against Ramona.



I absolutely agree. What Ramona did was inexcusable.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ramona is a loose cannon... bad manners, bad behavior, bad hair,too!!

Throwing a glass at anyone is inexcusable...


----------



## Nahreen

I'm just catching up with the last episode. All the talk about the heat and AC makes me think that part was scripted by Bravo. It went on a bit too long. Ramona is quite the snob though. She would not like my house, it is also like a garage and no AC and no 1000 thread sheets. I am sure she is not the only one being a snob on these shows just that she openly admits it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> I didn't watch wwhl, what was she shrieking about? White and yellow diamonds encrusted underwear from Columbia-buy one get a free toaster oven and that she's an international burlesque sensation? I can't keep up with her.



She was all over the damn place. Basically, there is no toaster oven..... But we already knew that!!


----------



## Nahreen

Ramona should not have thrown wine or glass at Kristen. But I bet Kristen was brought to the show to create drama. We all know Bravo (and Andy) likes drama. For now Ramona is Kristens target and it will be interesting to see what plays out this season. 
Last season LuAnn was Caroles target.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

DC-Cutie said:


> She was all over the damn place. Basically, there is no toaster oven..... But we already knew that!!



Why is there no toaster oven? Is that no longer in the works? Did she talk about all her other projects that are being backed by the Nigerian football team, the perfume by the Saudi family, her jewelry line that has tags and is ready to go in France? I am lost. Are all these mentions as real as the infamous toaster oven?


----------



## sgj99

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Why is there no toaster oven? Is that no longer in the works? Did she talk about all her other projects that are being backed by the Nigerian football team, the perfume by the Saudi family, her jewelry line that has tags and is ready to go in France? I am lost. Are all these mentions as real as the infamous toaster oven?


 
I think this why Aviva's ex, Harry, told her to see one project all the way through .... she's quite ADHD when it comes to her "projects" and nothing is ever completed.  She has also spoken about how various department stores want her to be the "face" for their projects yet nothing has ever come from that either.  Kristen was nice to invite her over to have her husband help her get some focus but Sonja can't take constructive criticism or constructive advice, she has absolutely no focus or any idea of how to get anything completed. _ i'm sure she'll blame it on editing but she looks like a basket-case this season._


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

sgj99 said:


> I think this why Aviva's ex, Harry, told her to see one project all the way through .... she's quite ADHD when it comes to her "projects" and nothing is ever completed.  She has also spoken about how various department stores want her to be the "face" for their projects yet nothing has ever come from that either.  Kristen was nice to invite her over to have her husband help her get some focus but Sonja can't take constructive criticism or constructive advice, she has absolutely no focus or any idea of how to get anything completed. _ i'm sure she'll blame it on editing but she looks like a basket-case this season._



I remember that talk with Harry.  So does she really believe what she tells everyone? Or does she think because she is talking about it, that alone will make it happen. As she says, she believes in the Secret 

I agree that she can't take criticism even when it's done in a positive manner.
I haven't figured out if I feel sorry for her or not. Why was she wearing a wig, that can't be a good sign :shame:


----------



## Swanky

I feel pity for her. She doesn't seem to be very smart or stable. 
She lost weight this season, her figure is fantastic!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I do agree, her body is amazing. I tried looking at her sonjamorgan online and nothing comes up


----------



## guccimamma

i can see how she lost her millions. 

she is like one of those deluded lottery winners, who think they have business sense...so they keep throwing their money at different ventures.

if god gave you a lump sum, guard it. don't be a fool.


----------



## horse17

^ yes, that fits her exactly.......I can totally see how she would get into financial trouble...as wacky as she is though, I still like her...as messed up as her life is, she kind of owns it....she doesn't walk around bitter and an a$$ like Ramona...


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I guess that is the positive, she isn't bitter and typically seems upbeat.


----------



## midg613

It's almost painful to watch Sonja sometimes.  She seem like a really nice lady, but her eccentric behavior is wearing some people down.  I watched the last episode and the one before....I was getting dizzy listening to her.  Seems I only watch to see how goofy they are going to act, Romeana seems to be the only one in line for the Ramona Coaster.


----------



## lucywife

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I guess that is the positive, she isn't bitter and typically seems upbeat.


 I think she's high most of the time. Meds or drugs, whatever it is, she turns into very aggressive unhappy bitterness when whatever it is she's on wears out.


----------



## Suzie

I just watched this episode and I have to say my opinion hasn't changed Ramona is a pig.

She kept raving on about how would anyone venture to the Bershires, I am not from the US but surely wherever your friend had home would be okay as the point was it was a girls weekend so who cares where you go. By the way the Birkshires looks to be a lovely part of the world.

What about the comment, is this your garage or your house, how totally rude and demeaning is that! The AC thing was a whole other put down. It just shows that she has no class whatsoever.

To throw a glass at someone's face, I am in shock! Who does that? I don't blame her husband for leaving her, imagine what she is like to live with?


----------



## GoGlam

Suzie said:


> I just watched this episode and I have to say my opinion hasn't changed Ramona is a pig.
> 
> She kept raving on about how would anyone venture to the Bershires, I am not from the US but surely wherever your friend had home would be okay as the point was it was a girls weekend so who cares where you go. By the way the Birkshires looks to be a lovely part of the world.
> 
> What about the comment, is this your garage or your house, how totally rude and demeaning is that! The AC thing was a whole other put down. It just shows that she has no class whatsoever.
> 
> To throw a glass at someone's face, I am in shock! Who does that? I don't blame her husband for leaving her, imagine what she is like to live with?




Agreed!

I do think the AC thing was fake because her house appears to be fairly new/renovated and looks like she chose some more high-end materials (like the roof), so I'm sure she has AC installed.  Plus, I think I may have seen a control on the wall.  Maybe it was broken?


----------



## livethelake

Good grief Ramona...

The Berkshires are the mountains.  Not everyone wants to spend the summer at the beach in the Hamptons.    

And it's not mandatory to have A/C in your mountain home...........Many of those second homes are used primarily in the winter.  So not uncommon to be sans A/C


----------



## Swanky

The control on the wall was probably for heat.  It's really normal not to have A/C in areas like that - even a lot of Seattle doesn't have a/c.


----------



## slang

Heather said in her blog that she doesn't have AC since it is on the mountains


----------



## Swanky

I don't think it's a lie for the cameras.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I've spent a lot of time in the Berkshires and it's fine to not have a/c. Sure there are some heat spells with 90 degree days in the summer but that doesn't last much, and it's almost always chilly at night so your home can cool down a lot. it's not uncommon in the area either, there are world-famous theaters and public places with no a/c.


----------



## rockhollow

Suzie said:


> I just watched this episode and I have to say my opinion hasn't changed Ramona is a pig.
> 
> She kept raving on about how would anyone venture to the Bershires, I am not from the US but surely wherever your friend had home would be okay as the point was it was a girls weekend so who cares where you go. By the way the Birkshires looks to be a lovely part of the world.
> 
> What about the comment, is this your garage or your house, how totally rude and demeaning is that! The AC thing was a whole other put down. It just shows that she has no class whatsoever.
> 
> To throw a glass at someone's face, I am in shock! Who does that? I don't blame her husband for leaving her, imagine what she is like to live with?




I agree with all you say.
Could Ramona be more classless and horrible.
I know it all done for the filming, but to be so rude to someone (Heather) about her lovely country home.
And yes, it was stinking hot, but as Luann mentioned, it would just as hot in the Hamptons.
Then Ramona acting like a spoiled child when they went to the pond. I was sad all the other ladies didn't throw her in the pond.
Throwing that glass at  the other lady should have been the end of Ramona's time there. She really should have been told to leave!


And now next week we'll have to listen to her whine about how it all has to do with her upbringing/Dad - time for the fastforward.
She is so selfish and rude, there's no room for any sympathy for her about Mario cheating.


And the best part of the episode was no Aviva!


----------



## Swanky

Heathers house was every cool IMO, no pun intended!


----------



## lucywife

rockhollow said:


> I agree with all you say.
> Could Ramona be more classless and horrible.
> I know it all done for the filming, but to be so rude to someone (Heather) about her lovely country home.
> And yes, it was stinking hot, but as Luann mentioned, it would just as hot in the Hamptons.
> Then Ramona acting like a spoiled child when they went to the pond. I was sad all the other ladies didn't throw her in the pond.
> Throwing that glass at  the other lady should have been the end of Ramona's time there. She really should have been told to leave!
> 
> 
> And now next week we'll have to listen to her whine about how it all has to do with her upbringing/Dad - time for the fastforward.
> She is so selfish and rude, *there's no room for any sympathy for her about Mario cheating.*
> 
> 
> And the best part of the episode was no Aviva!



I don't think it was the first time btw. Imagine living with Ramona under one roof. For years. I would be shocked if he wasn't cheating. 
If she's throwing things into strangers (basically), what is she doing at home? All that obnoxiousness could be stopped if she was asked to leave and never come back, of course, she would come up with some foolish excuses like all of them do all_the_time (it is always someone else's fault), I'm not interested in her menopausal crass outbursts or filming of Sonja's falling into misery, that is not entertaining or funny for me whatsoever, also for those two idiots...where do you go from it?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

The pond is actually called Prospect lake and Heather referred to it as a pond, in her words, saying she knew it would freak Ramona out. 

I highly encourage you all to read Heather's blog. She is witty, honest, quite funny and captivating. She puts Ramona in her place, with little to no effort. I love Heather. She is comfortable being who she is, and doesn't need to use material goods or wealth, to define who she is as a person. Whereas Ramona must be so insecure, that she heavily relies on name dropping, materialistic items, and location to define her character.  Of course we all know how real reality tv is, but I wonder if Ramona is this unlikable IRL.


----------



## horse17

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> The pond is actually called Prospect lake and Heather referred to it as a pond, in her words, saying she knew it would freak Ramona out.
> 
> I highly encourage you all to read Heather's blog. She is witty, honest, quite funny and captivating. She puts Ramona in her place, with little to no effort. I love Heather. She is comfortable being who she is, and doesn't need to use material goods or wealth, to define who she is as a person. Whereas Ramona must be so insecure, that she heavily relies on name dropping, materialistic items, and location to define her character.  Of course we all know how real reality tv is, but I wonder if Ramona is this unlikable IRL.


everything...so true!


----------



## Bentley1

So the new housewife is Ramona's punching bag this season. That's real nice that Ramona gets away with throwing glass in someone's face, cutting them, then playing the victim in the end. 

Found it funny they called poor Luann "LuMAN" to her face when she was pulling the canoe into the lake. I Thought it was something they only did behind  her back. Luann didn't even flinch so she must be used To it.  Lol


----------



## Swanky

Speaking of... why is Luann on so much?
That's not a nice name to call her, she's in great shape, she's not huge.


----------



## AECornell

I thought she wasn't supposed to be on this season, or am I just making that up?



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Speaking of... why is Luann on so much?*
> That's not a nice name to call her, she's in great shape, she's not huge.


----------



## Swanky

I thought same.


----------



## Bentley1

She was supposedly demoted to "Housewife Friend" or some such title, but I don't see a difference in her face time on the show. I don't mind having her on, I actually like Luann.

They need to get rid of Aviva and keep Luann.  I didn't even notice Aviva wasn't on at all this past episode until someone mentioned it on here.


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Speaking of... why is Luann on so much?
> *That's not a nice name to call her, she's in great shape, she's not huge*.



I agree, it's mean.  I think her broad shoulders paired with her deep voice inspired the nickname.


----------



## Swanky

I couldn't stand her when she was a cast member. The small doses we get of her is fine though.


----------



## lucywife

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I couldn't stand her when she was a cast member. The small doses we get of her is fine though.


 agree, she seems almost normal now.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sure liking Luann as well this season. I've even called her Luman during past seasons - she did many unlikeable things, but really has turned it around this season.
I like forward to seeing her, she's the voice of sanity, and quite funny, so less harsh and judgemental.


I think they should get rid of Ramona and reinstate Luann.
She was delightful in the whole last episode. Go Luann!


----------



## AECornell

Same. She really adds nothing to the show. She's a pompous know-it-all beyotch who puts too much emphasis on really petty things.



Bentley1 said:


> They need to get rid of Aviva and keep Luann.  I didn't even notice Aviva wasn't on at all this past episode until someone mentioned it on here.


----------



## Althea G.

Aviva was suspended for three episodes because she refused to go to the Berkshires.


----------



## Swanky

I don't want Luann back full time - full time Luann is obnoxious.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I didn't miss seeing Aviva. Wonder if she'll be coming back next season.


----------



## Love4H

Althea G. said:


> Aviva was suspended for three episodes because she refused to go to the Berkshires.



Oh wow! Are you sure? I'm actually not going to see this disgusting Aviva for 3 episodes? Yay
I guess Ramona was annoyed not with Heather but with the producers then.
Now the producers need to wake up and fire Ramona for abuse towards Kristen.
I hope Kristen's husband would insist on it. 
I remember after the BH mess with letters/accusations someone said that the housewives agree not to due each other and it's a part of their contract with Bravo. Maybe Kristen can't file charges against Ramina because of it. 
But Bravo shouldn't support such aggressive and dangerous behavior of Ramona, and should fire her.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Speaking of Luann, I thought she broke up w Jacques. Is she still referring to herself as Countess?


----------



## AECornell

I agree they should definitely have some clause in their contract that states no physical violence. Throwing glass at someone's face is not ok, even if it was thin glass like a wine glass. And Kristin is a model, her career is her appearance. I would be suing Ramona's a$$.

Was Aviva seriously punished by production?


----------



## horse17

Althea G. said:


> Aviva was suspended for three episodes because she refused to go to the Berkshires.


what was she scared of?................


----------



## slang

I read that because Aviva didn't go to the Berkshires or the upcoming Wyoming trip she was deleted from the opening for those epiodes as punishment - did any one notice that she wasn't in the opening this week?


----------



## Michele26

horse17 said:


> what was she scared of?................



Maybe she was afraid her leg would melt from the heat?


----------



## DC-Cutie

If this is true about Aviva, then Kelly bensimon was right, they are forced to go on the trips.


----------



## lafania

Ramona is the rudest, most ignorant and obnoxious woman I have ever seen. The fact that Heather didn't give Ramona her walking papers the moment she made the "garage" comment shows that Heather has more class in her little toe than Ramona will have in her entire lifetime.


----------



## horse17

Michele26 said:


> Maybe she was afraid her leg would melt from the heat?


I was thinking maybe she was afraid of the altitude in the Berkshires....ha!


----------



## GaudyGirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Speaking of... why is Luann on so much?
> That's not a nice name to call her, she's in great shape, she's not huge.



Ya- I was thinking she probably wears a lot smaller dress size than delusional ol' Ramona.


----------



## rockhollow

Well if Aviva gets disciplined for not following the rules, I hope there is something for Ramona for her actions. Probably won't happen though. 
After all the horrible things that Aviva has done to the other ladies, I guess she didn't have to courage to face them for a extended time. 


I did go to Bravo and read the ladies blogs. Heather's was delightful, poking at the foolishness of Ramona - and said that the ladies were aware that their was no AC in her country home.
Ramona's was disgusting - so typical. She wasn't sorry, and had all these silly excuses for the way she acted - and no apologize to Kristin.


----------



## mundodabolsa

slang said:


> I read that because Aviva didn't go to the Berkshires or the upcoming Wyoming trip she was deleted from the opening for those epiodes as punishment *- did any one notice that she wasn't in the opening this week*?



you're right, just watched the opening for you, Aviva was not included in this episode's opening.


----------



## Althea G.

slang said:


> I read that because Aviva didn't go to the Berkshires or the upcoming Wyoming trip she was deleted from the opening for those epiodes as punishment - did any one notice that she wasn't in the opening this week?



I watched a recap by Alex McCord, and she was the one who said that. I figured as an insider, she's probably right. Apparently Aviva was concerned because she was diagnosed with asthma.


Luann seems much more laid back this season, finally! I almost like her now.

Ramona is a hypocritical diva and a major attention-whore. So over the "Ramona-coaster"

Sonja seems like she's drunk or delusional or something. She's not right in the head these days. Stress?


----------



## lucywife

Althea G. said:


> Aviva was suspended for three episodes because she refused to go to the Berkshires.


 somehow I don't blame her for not willing to go. If Kristen knew what is waiting for her, she'd probably skip this trip as well.
Ramona in her blog wrote that that was a plastic glass, didn't look like plastic to me and it doesn't matter, plastic or not, you don't throw it in someone's face or try to shove another person with a paddle.
LuAnn is making herself rare and that is a smart move.


----------



## legaldiva

I've been disgusted by the Real Housewives before, but never so appalled as by Ramona's behavior this week. She is the one who needs to be punished by the network, like they did to Porsha. Ramona isn't just dramatic entertainment anymore but a serious liability


----------



## Althea G.

IKR! It's like RHONY meets the Bad Girls Club! No hair pulling yet, though Ramona is never short on surprises.


----------



## Swanky

legaldiva said:


> I've been disgusted by the Real Housewives before, but never so appalled as by Ramona's behavior this week. She is the one who needs to be punished by the network, like they did to Porsha. Ramona isn't just dramatic entertainment anymore but a serious liability



Exactly what I said!


----------



## lafania

I think Carole is channeling her inner Courtney Love!


----------



## cjy

I will go to Heather's any time!


----------



## horse17

I like Heather...she is so tolerant of Ramona...MUCH more than I would be...


----------



## chowlover2

I can tell you what Ramona's problem is, it's called periomenopause! Her and Sonja both think they are in their 30's. They can Botox, Rejuvederm and exercise all they want and their ovaries are still shutting down. Sadly, how you feel mentally makes no difference. That's why she was so hot at Heather's. Add Mario's cheating and she's ready to expode. I'm not making excuses for her, she behaved poorly to everyone at Heather's. And she's certainly not going to own up to it. Her and Sonja are desperately afraid of aging, partying and jumping on every pool boy in sight. It's almost sad, but both should know better.


----------



## zippie

Ramoner needs a reality check, she is truly a nut case that thinks she's better than every one else.


----------



## Creativelyswank

chowlover2 said:


> I can tell you what Ramona's problem is, it's called periomenopause! Her and Sonja both think they are in their 30's. They can Botox, Rejuvederm and exercise all they want and their ovaries are still shutting down. Sadly, how you feel mentally makes no difference. That's why she was so hot at Heather's. Add Mario's cheating and she's ready to expode. I'm not making excuses for her, she behaved poorly to everyone at Heather's. And she's certainly not going to own up to it. Her and Sonja are desperately afraid of aging, partying and jumping on every pool boy in sight. It's almost sad, but both should know better.




They are giving menopause a bad name! I'd wager they like to mix pills with their Pinot as well. Ramona is delusional, "I reacted" does not justify anything.


----------



## chowlover2

Creativelyswank said:


> They are giving menopause a bad name! I'd wager they like to mix pills with their Pinot as well. Ramona is delusional, "I reacted" does not justify anything.




Agreed!


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I couldn't stand her when she was a cast member. The small doses we get of her is fine though.



Agreed, I can only take her in small doses..


----------



## Suzie

lafania said:


> Ramona is the rudest, most ignorant and obnoxious woman I have ever seen. The fact that Heather didn't give Ramona her walking papers the moment she made the "garage" comment shows that Heather has more class in her little toe than Ramona will have in her entire lifetime.



Agree totally the woman is a pig!


----------



## lafania

chowlover2 said:


> I can tell you what Ramona's problem is, it's called periomenopause! Her and Sonja both think they are in their 30's. They can Botox, Rejuvederm and exercise all they want and their ovaries are still shutting down. Sadly, how you feel mentally makes no difference. That's why she was so hot at Heather's. Add Mario's cheating and she's ready to expode. I'm not making excuses for her, she behaved poorly to everyone at Heather's. And she's certainly not going to own up to it. Her and Sonja are desperately afraid of aging, partying and jumping on every pool boy in sight. It's almost sad, but both should know better.




Menopause, Shmenopause! Ramona has been a complete nut job since her very first episode. I've noticed that all the women of "The Real Housewives" have gotten progressively ruder with each episode. I mean who really talks like that to their friends? They should rename these shows to "Women behaving badly".


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just can't believe what this show has turned into - crap!  It was great first season, seeing all the women (except Luann) take on their various careers and business ventures. 

Now, it's all about a Ramona and Sonja meltdown. Sad to watch.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> I just can't believe what this show has turned into - crap!  It was great first season, seeing all the women (except Luann) take on their various careers and business ventures.
> 
> Now, it's all about a Ramona and Sonja meltdown. Sad to watch.





Its horrible. Last night I was wondering to myself, why am I watching this. 
The whole Sonja crying "you are not your dad" and Ramona's performance were bad. 
Also, I don't think Ramona should have thrown anything at Kristen but man she is irritating!


----------



## shoes319

DC-Cutie said:


> I just can't believe what this show has turned into - crap!  It was great first season, seeing all the women (except Luann) take on their various careers and business ventures.
> 
> Now, it's all about a Ramona and Sonja meltdown. Sad to watch.


Ugh - Ramona is so painful to watch - beyond rude, wildy crazy and emotional looking for sympathy - she is really in a terrible place and I can't imagine her not getting it! - I do sit and wonder why I even bother!  And Sonja - flirting with that young guy on the boat - please!!  So hard to watch - I do like Heather...and it looked like a great place!


----------



## Bentley1

Sonja was behaving insanely with the "you're not your father" outburst.  So histrionic.

Even Ramona looked embarrassed and was giving her the side-eye.


----------



## guccimamma

if heather built the house, why no AC? doesn't cost that much.


----------



## Creativelyswank

shoes319 said:


> Ugh - Ramona is so painful to watch - beyond rude, wildy crazy and emotional looking for sympathy - she is really in a terrible place and I can't imagine her not getting it! - I do sit and wonder why I even bother!  And Sonja - flirting with that young guy on the boat - please!!  So hard to watch - I do like Heather...and it looked like a great place!




It was painful!! The only redeeming part was that the lake reminded me of growing up on White Meadow Lake in NJ.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ramona is in a downward spiral. Too much drinking & a real sense of entitlement.

Her behavior is so reflective of not only a bad upbringing but she is condescending
to the others.

While she may have a good sense of business, she doesn't know how to be a friend,
she shares confidences ( Sonia's financial situation) she is backstabbing & just classless

It is her time to go now. She brings nothing to the show ...


----------



## chowlover2

hotshot said:


> Ramona is in a downward spiral. Too much drinking & a real sense of entitlement.
> 
> Her behavior is so reflective of not only a bad upbringing but she is condescending
> to the others.
> 
> While she may have a good sense of business, she doesn't know how to be a friend,
> she shares confidences ( Sonia's financial situation) she is backstabbing & just classless
> 
> It is her time to go now. She brings nothing to the show ...




Agreed! Ramona needs to go! 

I'm really liking Heather and Kristen. They both seem to have their priorities straight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kristen is on the verge on a marriage meltdown, too.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I wish this site had a "like" button...I agree with all of the above. I can't wait for next week!! LuAnn the line blocker!!!


----------



## rockhollow

Ramona  - just bad.
 I guess Bravo wants to drama, so Ramona gets to do what ever she wants.
As predicted, Ramona got to whine about her terrible upbringing and that was the cause of her bad behavior. She never really apologized to Kristin, yes she said 'I'm sorry' a few times, but she put so little effort in it, it wasn't real.
Ramona was probably upset that Aviva wasn't there, so why should she? I wouldn't be surprised if the whole plane thing was arranged even before she set off.
Wasn't all this going on during the Mario in the Hamptons with the piece on the side? Maybe sneaking away from the girls weekend was all part of her grander plan to catch Mario up to no good.
With the way she's behaving, Mario is gaining more and more sympathy.


And again, we get to see poor Sonja making a fool of herself. It was so heartbreaking to see her tipsy and throwing herself at the young boy. Bravo is really loving the downward spiral of Sonja.
I like Sonja, in her crazy, flakey sweet  way, but she's really getting a rough portrayal this season.


----------



## Althea G.

Ramona is a typical abuser, blaming the victim for her own bad behavior. She blames Kristin for her own injury just as a man who beats his wife blames her for provoking him. If Ramona was abused, then Sonja is wrong--Ramona is turning out to be an abuser just like her dad. Aviva may have had a point about Ramona, though I wish she had made the "white trash" comment for something Ramona actually deserved. Aviva has to work on her timing, I suppose.


----------



## AECornell

I've watched the last two episodes again and honestly all I think when I see Ramona acting the way she does is that she is still a little girl. She acts like a little girl who is still trying to defend herself against mistreatment. She doesn't seem mentally capable of handling mature conversations. In the preview for the next episode when she keeps her eyes closed when the girls are trying to get through to her, all I see is a little girl hiding in the closet plugging her ears trying to muffle the sounds of her mother being abused, trying to take herself out of the situation. She needs serious therapy to work out her demons.


----------



## Creativelyswank

AECornell said:


> I've watched the last two episodes again and honestly all I think when I see Ramona acting the way she does is that she is still a little girl. She acts like a little girl who is still trying to defend herself against mistreatment. She doesn't seem mentally capable of handling mature conversations. In the preview for the next episode when she keeps her eyes closed when the girls are trying to get through to her, all I see is a little girl hiding in the closet plugging her ears trying to muffle the sounds of her mother being abused, trying to take herself out of the situation. She needs serious therapy to work out her demons.




I completely agree. At 65 (Kristen's guess lol) you need to take responsibility for your demons instead of lashing out at others. You can't blame your parents forever, or at least last 30.


----------



## nycmom

I seriously can't stand scenes with Ramona or Sonja anymore, they are so annoying and painful to watch! 

Did anyone see Ramona on WWHL? Someone asked her if she left the air conditioner at Heathers and she said "Bravo picked it up." I thought that was a hilarious slip and just shows how much is actually scripted and set up for them!


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> Kristen is on the verge on a marriage meltdown, too.



I've only watched one or two episodes so far this season and yet this is painfully clear to me. she may be beautiful, but man it would be hard to be married to Kristin.


----------



## Love Of My Life

mundodabolsa said:


> I've only watched one or two episodes so far this season and yet this is painfully clear to me. she may be beautiful, but man it would be hard to be married to Kristin.


 

   She may be beautiful  & not the sharpest tool in the shed, but

    this relationship is starting to become dull...


----------



## DC-Cutie

hotshot said:


> She may be beautiful  & not the sharpest tool in the shed, but
> 
> this relationship is starting to become dull...



Starting!?  It's been dull from the beginning. She seems like she bags him, all. The. Time.


----------



## lafania

I think Ramona's meltdown in the woods was completely premeditated. Earlier in the show she was already packing. Carole noticed that Ramona was finally excited for one of the weekends activities and thought it was odd. Ramona kept bringing up the fact that "this" place reminded her of her childhood, like she was setting it all up for her over dramatic breakdown. There were never any tears with her terrible, over acted flashback. It seemed as if she had arranged the plane before this all took place. She constantly contradicts herself!!! In my humble opinion, the woman belongs in a well padded room....just sayin&#128512;


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> She seems like she bags him, all. The. Time.



I agree and that's why I'm sure Josh will say enough is enough eventually. she is so damn irritating. she gets so easily frustrated. I hate the whole idea of the nagging housewife in general, but Kristen is the definition of it.


----------



## AECornell

In the preview for the upcoming season (it was on maybe after the first episode or one of those sneak peak shows) there is a scene where Kristen says something about someone's relationship and then says something to the tune of "and I'm getting a divorce." Now I don't know if that's exaggeration or truth, or what they were even talking about.


----------



## lulilu

I don't disagree that Ramona was bad, but Kristen was milking it for all it was worth.  Her hysteria was way overboard, and she didn't want an apology -- she wanted to talk about it endlessly over the weekend.


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> In the preview for the upcoming season (it was on maybe after the first episode or one of those sneak peak shows) there is a scene where Kristen says something about someone's relationship and then says something to the tune of "and I'm getting a divorce." Now I don't know if that's exaggeration or truth, or what they were even talking about.



She said it at Heather's anniversary party. She and her husband were beefing outside as they were going upstairs.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

IMHO this is by far the worst season. I was re watching a few episodes when they first started out. They were light hearted, shopping, going to dinners, hampton classic horse show(s), amongst other entertaining excursions. IT seemed a lot less scripted and enjoyable.​


----------



## rockhollow

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> IMHO this is by far the worst season. I was re watching a few episodes when they first started out. They were light hearted, shopping, going to dinners, hampton classic horse show(s), amongst other entertaining excursions. IT seemed a lot less scripted and enjoyable.​





Yes, this is the way I feel about all the housewife shows. They should only have them for 2 or 3 seasons at the most. There is nothing fun left watching these ladies attack each other.
They need to either switch to a new city or get rid of everyone and bring on a whole cast of new housewives.


I've just finished watching the first season of Real Housewives of Melbourne. It was delightful. By the end of the first season, there was already tension building, and some of the fun gone. 
Maybe just 2 seasons then end it.


----------



## guccimamma

living with ramona has to be a special kind of hell.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

There are too many above quotes that I agree with to mentions them all! This show has become like a car that is out of gas, at least Bethanny, Jill, Kelly and Luann were pure entertainment. This show needs a serious over-haul. I wonder how the ratings have been recently?


----------



## anabanana745

mundodabolsa said:


> I've only watched one or two episodes so far this season and yet this is painfully clear to me. she may be beautiful, but man it would be hard to be married to Kristin.




I find her so irritating it's no wonder her own husband finds her annoying. I would have probably felt like throwing a glass at her- but like any other mature adult would have been able to restrain myself.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

rockhollow said:


> Yes, this is the way I feel about all the housewife shows. They should only have them for 2 or 3 seasons at the most. There is nothing fun left watching these ladies attack each other.
> They need to either switch to a new city or get rid of everyone and bring on a whole cast of new housewives.
> 
> 
> I've just finished watching the first season of Real Housewives of Melbourne. It was delightful. By the end of the first season, there was already tension building, and some of the fun gone.
> Maybe just 2 seasons then end it.



I watched the entire season and it was more of the same. It's hard to watch the fighting and bickering. The first epi was fine, all the others, not so much. Andrea became increasingly mean towards Gina. It was ugly and unnecessary. I did however enjoy the scenery. I guess the network thinks women want to watch drama non stop. Or at least the numbers are indicative of this. Of course you get the promoting of businesses and Gina's checklist parental book. Which of course I won't be buying


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

VigeeLeBrun said:


> There are too many above quotes that I agree with to mentions them all! This show has become like a car that is out of gas, at least *Bethanny*, *Jill*, *Kelly* and *Luann* were pure entertainment. This show needs a serious over-haul. I wonder how the ratings have been recently?



Yes^ I miss the above and while some of them were nuts, I enjoyed their crazy compared to what we have now.


----------



## Althea G.

I really miss Bethenny, but not Jill. I was actually relieved that Jill wasn't returning.

I sort of like Kristin, but I really like Heather. She's such a badass strong successful amazing woman. I loved it when she laid into that "image consultant" friend of Aviva's, and I'd love to see her do that to Ramona. 

Sonja is just a sad sack. I think she's emotionally on the edge and she just seems so fragile psychologically. Ramona actually has a point to try to get Sonja to see reality, but that's the best I can say for Ramona. Both of them need serious help.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Althea G. said:


> I really miss Bethenny, but not Jill. I was actually relieved that Jill wasn't returning.
> 
> I sort of like Kristin, but I really like Heather. She's such a badass strong successful amazing woman. I loved it when she laid into that "image consultant" friend of Aviva's, and I'd love to see her do that to Ramona.
> 
> Sonja is just a sad sack. I think she's emotionally on the edge and she just seems so fragile psychologically. Ramona actually has a point to try to get Sonja to see reality, but that's the best I can say for Ramona. Both of them need serious help.


 

Agree & do think Heather has the most substance...all the other gals
are becoming with each episode more pathetic..


----------



## sgj99

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> IMHO this is by far the worst season. I was re watching a few episodes when they first started out. They were light hearted, shopping, going to dinners, hampton classic horse show(s), amongst other entertaining excursions. IT seemed a lot less scripted and enjoyable. ​


 this is so true.  and unfortunately, once Teresa did the almost table flip, the shows have gone more and more towards who can bring the biggest drama.


----------



## Sassys

NBCUniversal Cable Entertainment Upfronts in NYC 5/16
Source=JJB


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

A positive for Ramona, she does look good for her age. Not so sure I understand her hair though


----------



## swags

I blocked out the scene where Sonja was flirting with the twenty year old but it the memory found its way back. I was embarrassed for her.


----------



## LADC_chick

I think that Kristen can be annoying, but I'm not feeling anything remotely close to sympathy for Josh. I think he's a dick and have since the way he talked to her just before the Spartan race. She was legit concerned, and he was berating her.

If those "tough" races are his thing, fine, but it's not cool to act like it's a problem that your wife--who doesn't do those things--is nervous about doing one.


----------



## AECornell

Ramona looks great in that pic. I'm not really understanding what's going on with her hair though. It looks fine in the front but then right by her neck I can see right through to the step and repeat. I know she has thin hair but it looks like she has none in the back.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> I blocked out the scene where Sonja was flirting with the twenty year old but it the memory found its way back. I was embarrassed for her.


 
yes, that was painful to watch.  she came across as a little pathetic when she thinks she's being classy and fun.


----------



## lulilu

Ramona looks as if she's lost weight.  She was looking heavier in the Berkshires.


----------



## lafania

I think Ramona is a train wreck from soup to nuts!!! From her hair to her wardrobe to her shoes! All her jewelry is always matchy-matchy (blech)! For all the money she must spend on blow drys, she should find a different stylist...her hair is always a disaster! Her crazy eyes really freak me out!!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

AECornell said:


> Ramona looks great in that pic. I'm not really understanding what's going on with her hair though.* It looks fine in the front but then right by her neck I can see right through to the step and repeat.* I know she has thin hair but it looks like she has none in the back.



I think that's an optical illusion of some sorts. Ramona is actually wearing large white earrings.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AECornell said:


> Ramona looks great in that pic. I'm not really understanding what's going on with her hair though. It looks fine in the front but then right by her neck I can see right through to the step and repeat. I know she has thin hair but it looks like she has none in the back.



I totally agree about Ramona looking good in this outfit in the pic. The hair? I just am happy that she doesn't have mountains of extensions like many of the other housewives!


----------



## AECornell

Lol true. The crazy long extensions are not in anymore IMO. Ramona just needs some to add volume to her thin hair.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> I totally agree about Ramona looking good in this outfit in the pic. The hair? I just am happy that she doesn't have mountains of extensions like many of the other housewives!


----------



## AECornell

Ohhhhh. I see it now! I first looked at it on my phone but now that I'm on my laptop I see it. I guess that's good, because it was really weirding me out that she had no hair in the back, haha.



Wentworth-Roth said:


> I think that's an optical illusion of some sorts. Ramona is actually wearing large white earrings.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AECornell said:


> Lol true. *The crazy long extensions are not in anymore IMO.* Ramona just needs some to add volume to her thin hair.



So true! Everyone that I know, young and old, have scaled way back on the long extensions but I agree she needs some volume with her hair.


----------



## AECornell

Someone needs to fill in the girls from RHoNJ...



VigeeLeBrun said:


> So true! Everyone that I know, young and old, have scaled way back on the long extensions but I agree she needs some volume with her hair.


----------



## rockhollow

AECornell said:


> Someone needs to fill in the girls from RHoNJ...





LOL x 2!


And from the looks of the trailer for the new season, the new girls haven't heard this either.


----------



## AECornell

rockhollow said:


> LOL x 2!
> 
> 
> And from the looks of the trailer for the new season, the new girls haven't heard this either.




I keep meaning to watch it when I see the thread is updated... and then I get sidetracked and forget, lol.


----------



## Althea G.

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I totally agree about Ramona looking good in this outfit in the pic. The hair? I just am happy that she doesn't have mountains of extensions like many of the other housewives!



IDK. The outfit is great, but she looks like she's had a lot of work done. A little on the plastic side. But I guess that's the standard in that business, so whatev.


----------



## Nahreen

I'm catching up with the last episode. 

I am not condoning Ramona throwing the glas. However, when Ramona apologised, Kristen was set on starting an argument. She could easily have accepted the apology but choose not to and instead instigated an argument. I bet the producers told her to go after Ramona when she joined the show and that is what she has been doing all the time. 

Lets face it, most of us thinks that Sonia is embarrasing herself with chasing after young boys and when Ramona said so to Sonia at the spa, insted of backing Ramona up, both Aviva and Kristen went after Ramona. Sadly I don't think it was to help Sonia but more a chance to have a go at Ramona.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry,if someone hit me in the face with a glass there would be no moving on, there would be an argument! Ramona would have done the same.


----------



## lucywife

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry,if someone hit me in the face with a glass there would be no moving on, there would be an argument! Ramona would have done the same.


exactly!


----------



## Nahreen

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry,if someone hit me in the face with a glass there would be no moving on, there would be an argument! Ramona would have done the same.



Normally yes , you'd have nothing to do with that person but this is not a normal situation. These women have to interact, it is part of the Bravo show. Kristen knows she has to be around Ramona, it can either be pleasant or not. If she had accepted the apology it could at least have been tolarably, instead she choose to start an argument about the apology not being like she wanted it to be. I totally understand why Ramona left, If one does not feel welcome, there is no point in staying. Based on the preview for next week, this season is starting to look like a Ramona gang up by all the others.


----------



## lucywife

^ it wasn't really an apology anyway, Ramona said it's sort of an apology, but you provoked me. You don't insert buts when you are apologizing.


----------



## Nahreen

lucywife said:


> ^ it wasn't really an apology anyway, Ramona said it's sort of an apology, but you provoked me. You don't insert buts when you are apologizing.



She only said it was sort of an apology AFTER Kristen started to go on about Ramonas apology. Her original apology was a "normal" apology with no buts. But then Kristen started to go on about it and Ramona got angry and said it was sort of an apology.


----------



## Love4H

Nahreen said:


> She only said it was sort of an apology AFTER Kristen started to go on about Ramonas apology. Her original apology was a "normal" apology with no buts. But then Kristen started to go on about it and Ramona got angry and said it was sort of an apology.



I must say... If someone cuts my face with a glass, God forbid, that kind of apology would never work. Actually, I believe Kristin shouldn't be talking to Ramona at all. She should be talking to the police and to her lawyer.


----------



## slang

^ I agree! and how sorry was Ramona really when after she cut her with the glass she then tried to hit her with the oar!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Love4H said:


> I must say... If someone cuts my face with a glass, God forbid, that kind of apology would never work. Actually, I believe Kristin shouldn't be talking to Ramona at all. She should be talking to the police and to her lawyer.




+1
 I don't watch Atlanta anymore but I caught the reunion episode with the Portia incident and I wonder why Ramona is not facing similar consequences?


----------



## Nahreen

Creativelyswank said:


> +1
> I don't watch Atlanta anymore but I caught the reunion episode with the Portia incident and I wonder why Ramona is not facing similar consequences?



I think it is because Bravo has staged at least part of the visit to Berkshire. We know that nowdays Bravo only brings in people to stir the drama. I do believe Kristin was brought on the show to stick her nose in everybody's business. She did it with Aviva but Aviva was not on this visit so this time it was Ramona on the recieving end. Unfortunatelly, Ramona is an easy target since she can so easily be wound up and go bezerk. It can't be a coinsidence that LuAnn is leading the execution patrol on Ramona next week, it certainly looks like a group gang up. In Beverly Hills it was Lisa on the other end of the group attack. Lisa, in contrast to Ramona, does not go crazy so she was a tuffer target.


----------



## LADC_chick

Well, the Ramona incident happened last summer, and it looks like, at the end of the day, Kristen let it go (in the form of not pressing charges or calling police over the matter). What Porsha did was very recent and right after it happened, Kenya was on the phone calling police about it, which resulted in Porsha finally turning herself in. That's the difference.


----------



## slang

I don't see how Kristen sticks her nose in anymore than anyone else on the show - including Ramona...
Ramona is the one that called Aviva & Heather and insisted on the sit down and let's not forget she started "bookgate" by telling Carole what Aviva said about her at Aviva's house
Ramona is an instigator & I'm glad she is finally being called out on her bad behaviour


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> I don't see how Kristen sticks her nose in anymore than anyone else on the show - including Ramona...
> Ramona is the one that called Aviva & Heather and insisted on the sit down and let's not forget she started "bookgate" by telling Carole what Aviva said about her at Aviva's house
> Ramona is an instigator & I'm glad she is finally being called out on her bad behaviour


True.
Ramona is annoyed with a young and beautiful woman near by, it is that simple, so she reacts. That kind of behavior needs to be punished, there is no ifs and buts, no point of screaming at each other going back and forth with who did what and whose fault is was, there was a chance to quiet Ramona down for once and maybe teach her a humility lesson.


----------



## Nahreen

Regardless of Ramona, there is something with Kristen that annoys the hell out of me. I just can't put my finger on what exactly. Hopefully the rest of the season will give some insight in this.


----------



## lulilu

Nahreen said:


> Regardless of Ramona, there is something with Kristen that annoys the hell out of me. I just can't put my finger on what exactly. Hopefully the rest of the season will give some insight in this.



+1.  Let's start with her voice.


----------



## Creativelyswank

If only we could vote them off the island.


----------



## horse17

Nahreen said:


> Regardless of Ramona, there is something with Kristen that annoys the hell out of me. I just can't put my finger on what exactly. Hopefully the rest of the season will give some insight in this.


yeah...she's kind of a whiner...


----------



## Michele26

horse17 said:


> *yeah...she's kind of a whiner..*.



 and did you see her on Watch What Happens Live? She's boring!


----------



## horse17

Michele26 said:


> and did you see her on Watch What Happens Live? She's boring!


no, I didnt see it..........she really went on way too long with Ramona over the glass in the face....like someone  said, you cant argue with stupid...so she should have called her an a$$H$$$ and been done...or hire a lawyer...


----------



## horse17

Im not getting why they would waste a night having a dinner with Ramona to find out why she lied about leaving the berkshires?,,,who the he$$ really cares anyway?....the party was much better without the nutcase...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is Ramona ok?  Seriously, I notice she always jerks when she talks, like a nervous energy of sorts. 

Carols teeth. I never realized how massive they are until the double date. 

Kristen's marriage on full display, not a good idea. Her husband seems irritated just being in her presence.


----------



## sgj99

ok, that's it for me with Kristin.  up until this point i liked her.  and yes, Ramona is indeed bat-sh*t crazy but i thought her apology to Kristin with the flowers was sincere and gracious (for Ramona) and Kristin turned around and kept harping on Ramona about the glass-throwing incident instead of accepting her apology.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> ok, that's it for me with Kristin.  up until this point i liked her.  and yes, Ramona is indeed bat-sh*t crazy but i thought her apology to Kristin with the flowers was sincere and gracious (for Ramona) and Kristin turned around and kept harping on Ramona about the glass-throwing incident instead of accepting her apology.



She's the type of person that will never accept an apology.


----------



## horse17

^...I agree


----------



## horse17

Aviva's scummy father makes a comeback.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

The flowers were beautiful


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> Aviva's scummy father makes a comeback.....



With his new boo!  I can't wait...


----------



## horse17

Iam just shocked that a woman would let her father go on national television and act like that.....AND, defend him.....tells me she's just as gross as him...


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> Iam just shocked that a woman would let her father go on national television and act like that.....AND, defend him.....tells me she's just as gross as him...



Speaking of Aviva, was she on this episode?  I was in between shows.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Speaking of Aviva, was she on this episode?  I was in between shows.


no, she wasnt.......thankfully......


----------



## luvmydiego

Yikes, I do not understand Kristen. Ramona gave a very nice apology and showed effort, and she should have just accepted it. What more does she want? I do not agree with Ramona's actions, but can appreciate someone at least trying to apologize. Move on Kristen, geez.


----------



## lucywife

Well, I think Ramona underneath all that craziness was mortified by her own actions and her apology and flowers giving seemed genuine, she's like a bull in a china shop sometimes (most of the times), she corners herself in a ridiculous position when she has to apologize constantly when all of it could be avoided if she just count to 10 before she jumps. Even better is she counts to 100. Now I feel bad for her. Kristen on the other hand should not have come at all if she is still that upset. I don't know how I would feel if someone did this to me and how long it would take me to get over it, so I can't judge really what she should or should not have done. Kind of feel bad about Kristen's home segment, her husband puts her down constantly.


----------



## needloub

The segment with Kristen and her husband was "true" reality.  He doesn't even realize that he puts her down and she doesn't realize that he is truly a busy man.  It almost seems as if they refuse to acknowledge each other's feelings.  Can you imagine them on an episode of _Iyanla's Fix My Life_?


----------



## AECornell

It's easy to judge one scene and how things are, but I personally can't do that with the Kristen/Josh home scene. She came off as nagging and he came off as non-caring. They definitely have issues. She probably resents his always working and not being home with them all the time, but it really translates to "I miss you and I'm turning it into anger because you don't understand." He thinks she's nagging him because she wants things more normalized, so he gets annoyed with her easily. They have a communication issue IMO.

I remember when DH first started his job in finance. We were living in NYC and he was always at work, coming home "late" (like 7:30, which was a lot later than I was used to). I hated it. I felt like we never got to spend any time together. But I knew he had to put his time in to get where he wanted to be. I still hated it and I told him how I felt. But it never turned into something of a Kristen/Josh level because DH and I know how to communicate.


----------



## PrincessCypress

sgj99 said:


> ok, that's it for me with Kristin.  up until this point i liked her.  and yes, Ramona is indeed bat-sh*t crazy but i thought her apology to Kristin with the flowers was sincere and gracious (for Ramona) and Kristin turned around and kept harping on Ramona about the glass-throwing incident instead of accepting her apology.





luvmydiego said:


> Yikes, I do not understand Kristen. Ramona gave a very nice apology and showed effort, and she should have just accepted it. What more does she want? I do not agree with Ramona's actions, but can appreciate someone at least trying to apologize. Move on Kristen, geez.


I agree with both of you, sgj99 and luvmydiego. I was pleasantly surprised by Ramona's calm demeanor during the apology scene and turned off by Kristen's inability to graciously accept the apology and move on. As Heather of RHOC says, "She can't get off her hamster wheel!" (or something like that).


----------



## limom

Kristen=drama queen
Ramona is totally projecting on her. She is not mad at her, she is mad at Mario for porking a twenty years old, 
Kristen is also projecting. She is mad at her nasty husband and sad that her career is coming to an end,
Ramona is like a shark, she can zoom in on people's insecurity in two seconds flat.
Carole is a very unfortunate looking woman and not particularly sexy, imo.


----------



## horse17

I do not believe Ramonas apology was sincere..........if it was, she would have apologized immediately...that said, Kristen was obnoxious with her response to her....she had already made it clear to Ramona how she felt,........she should know she's dealing with a psycho and should have just said, "yeah, thanks Ramona, see ya..." and leave it at that.......


----------



## horse17

I agree with you.....I do think Kristen was so wrong to prod him while he was on the phone....that was obnoxious...


----------



## GoGlam

Ramona and Mario's interaction was painful to watch.  He was very visibly grossed out by her and appeared to be cringing when she came to kiss him on his lap.


----------



## limom

GoGlam said:


> Ramona and Mario's interaction was painful to watch.  He was very visibly grossed out by her and appeared to be cringing when she came to kiss him on his lap.



I can't believe she is taking him back.
She DESERVES more.
The fact that he brought the jump-off to the marital house is a total show of lack of respect. Inexcusable, IMO.
Between Ramona, Kristen and Sonja, the show is getting really depressing.
While not a big fan of Heather, she got her chit together.


----------



## zippie

limom said:


> Kristen=drama queen
> Ramona is totally projecting on her. She is not mad at her, she is mad at Mario for porking a twenty years old,
> Kristen is also projecting. She is mad at her nasty husband and sad that her career is coming to an end,
> Ramona is like a shark, she can zoom in on people's insecurity in two seconds flat.
> Carole is a very unfortunate looking woman and not particularly sexy, imo.


 
Yes poor Carole is very unfortunate looking, especially her teeth.  Why she doesn't get those fixed is beyond me.  That guy on the double date was looking at her and probably thinking the same thing - YIKES.


----------



## bisbee

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry,if someone hit me in the face with a glass there would be no moving on, there would be an argument! Ramona would have done the same.


 
I agree 100%.  More than an argument...it could be classified as assault!


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> Kristen=drama queen
> *Ramona is totally projecting on her. She is not mad at her, she is mad at Mario for porking a twenty years old,
> Kristen is also projecting. She is mad at her nasty husband and sad that her career is coming to an end,*
> Ramona is like a shark, she can zoom in on people's insecurity in two seconds flat.
> Carole is a very unfortunate looking woman and not particularly sexy, imo.



 Great observation.

I don't want to start on Carole, her dating resume is very impressive (to me at least), so I'm kind of confused because obviously it is not about looks in her case. Maybe she is intelligent, witty and fun in person, again, doesn't seem like it from her screen time re double date.


----------



## bisbee

horse17 said:


> I agree with you.....I do think Kristen was so wrong to prod him while he was on the phone....that was obnoxious...


 
I disagree...they have a child with a problem. Josh came home to observe the therapy so when he is with his daughter, he can participate more. If he came home for a few hours, he shouldn't have taken the call. He knew what Kirsten's reaction would be...and I think she was totally justified in that specific instance.

I don't see good things ahead for that marriage at all. 

As far as Kirsten not accepting Ramona's apology - I wouldn't either - too little, and much too late. My goodness - Ramona threw a glass in her face and cut her lip! She should have shown remorse RIGHT THEN...not at a lunch with a bouquet of flowers when they got back in the city the next week! I agree that Kirsten can be really annoying, but I wouldn't have accepted that "apology" either!


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> I disagree...they have a child with a problem. Josh came home to observe the therapy so when he is with his daughter, he can participate more. If he came home for a few hours, he shouldn't have taken the call. He knew what Kirsten's reaction would be...and I think she was totally justified in that specific instance.
> 
> I don't see good things ahead for that marriage at all.
> 
> As far as Kirsten not accepting Ramona's apology - I wouldn't either - too little, and much too late. My goodness - Ramona threw a glass in her face and cut her lip! She should have shown remorse RIGHT THEN...not at a lunch with a bouquet of flowers when they got back in the city the next week! I agree that Kirsten can be really annoying, but I wouldn't have accepted that "apology" either!



I do not believe that the apology was sincere whatsoever.
Ramona does not think she did anything wrong and was nodding her head no while saying sorry, a sure indicator that she was being insincere.
Kirsten is being emotionally abused by her husband, IMHO.
He puts her down constantly, she needs to go before her self esteem plummets to a zero.
As far as the therapy session, either be HERE or not. He was obviously absent.


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Kristen=drama queen
> 
> Ramona is totally projecting on her. She is not mad at her, she is mad at Mario for porking a twenty years old,
> 
> Kristen is also projecting. She is mad at her nasty husband and sad that her career is coming to an end,
> 
> Ramona is like a shark, she can zoom in on people's insecurity in two seconds flat.
> 
> Carole is a very unfortunate looking woman and not particularly sexy, imo.




Agreed! Watched WWHL last night and Heather was on. She said Kristen and Josh's marriage is fine, they put the bad moments out there, where as the others don't. Bravo is just choosing to show all the negative stuff.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bisbee said:


> I agree 100%.  *More than an argument...it could be classified as assault!*



+1, there are no excuses for this. 

Ramona taking Mario back? That was to be expected.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Think Ramona is having a mid life crisis & everything bad that goes along with it..

The show is not interesting to me & certainly the "girls" that once had something

have nothing no more... boring as all h***


----------



## limom

hotshot said:


> Think Ramona is having a mid life crisis & everything bad that goes along with it..
> 
> The show is not interesting to me & certainly the "girls" that once had something
> 
> have nothing no more... boring as all h***



Agreed plus they recycle the stories from franchise to franchise.
How many pet funerals do we have to go thru?
No shade to MILOU. I am done.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

limom said:


> Agreed plus they recycle the stories from franchise to franchise.
> How many pet funerals do we have to go thru?
> No shade to MILOU. *I am done.*





hotshot said:


> Think Ramona is having a mid life crisis & everything bad that goes along with it..
> 
> The show is not interesting to me & certainly the "girls" that once had something
> 
> have nothing no more... *boring as all h****



Great posts, *limom* and *hotshot*. The show has become stale and boring and I am done with it, too. Once in awhile, I check it out to see if anything interesting is happening but it is always a disappointment!


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> I can't believe she is taking him back.
> 
> She DESERVES more.
> 
> The fact that he brought the jump-off to the marital house is a total show of lack of respect. Inexcusable, IMO.
> 
> Between Ramona, Kristen and Sonja, the show is getting really depressing.
> 
> While not a big fan of Heather, she got her chit together.




Agreed!


----------



## guccimamma

carole's bottom teeth were even worse, all crooked and yellow. yuck. get a whitening strip.

she acted like a blabbering idiot. i felt bad for the man. 

her matchmaker is scary looking. kinda like carrot top without the red hair.

kirsten is fortunate to be able to stay home with her kids. her husband works/runs a business, and because of that she is able to afford the therapy. leave him alone. make him a damn meal a couple times a week, or at least order one.

my son didn't walk until after 18 months, my doctor told us to chill out, and everything would  be fine....it was. the therapy really didn't seem very helpful.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> carole's bottom teeth were even worse, all crooked and yellow. yuck. get a whitening strip.
> 
> she acted like a blabbering idiot. i felt bad for the man.
> 
> her matchmaker is scary looking. kinda like carrot top without the red hair.
> 
> kirsten is fortunate to be able to stay home with her kids. her husband works/runs a business, and because of that she is able to afford the therapy. leave him alone. make him a damn meal a couple times a week, or at least order one.
> 
> my son didn't walk until after 18 months, my doctor told us to chill out, and everything would  be fine....it was. the therapy really didn't seem very helpful.



The thing is that Kristen has not accepted her new role as sahm. She still thinks of herself as a model.
Her situation is not unique but her husband is a total jerk, imo


----------



## guccimamma

limom said:


> The thing is that Kristen has not accepted her new role as sahm. She still thinks of herself as a model.
> Her situation is not unique but her husband is a total jerk, imo



maybe he is a jerk, but she shouldn't lead with it in her 1st season. what's left for this lady? hostile home life? divorce with little kids?

i thought i liked her, but that scene was painful. she can really nag.


----------



## horse17

bisbee said:


> I disagree...they have a child with a problem. Josh came home to observe the therapy so when he is with his daughter, he can participate more. If he came home for a few hours, he shouldn't have taken the call. He knew what Kirsten's reaction would be...and I think she was totally justified in that specific instance.
> 
> I don't see good things ahead for that marriage at all.
> 
> As far as Kirsten not accepting Ramona's apology - I wouldn't either - too little, and much too late. My goodness - Ramona threw a glass in her face and cut her lip! She should have shown remorse RIGHT THEN...not at a lunch with a bouquet of flowers when they got back in the city the next week! I agree that Kirsten can be really annoying, but I wouldn't have accepted that "apology" either!


Yeah, I agree with you on this one...Josh should have fully committed to the short time he was there, and not be on the phone......as this is a very important issue for their daughter..........

but i also agree with guccimama in that she's fortunate to stay at home, and he is trying to run a business for everyone's benefit..........maybe a good meal once in a while could help the attitude....


----------



## chowlover2

When Kristen was on WWHL a few weeks ago she said her daughter was walking. At the time I didn't know exactly what she was talking about, but this episode explained things.


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> carole's bottom teeth were even worse, all crooked and yellow. yuck. get a whitening strip.
> 
> she acted like a blabbering idiot. i felt bad for the man.
> 
> her matchmaker is scary looking. kinda like carrot top without the red hair.
> 
> kirsten is fortunate to be able to stay home with her kids. her husband works/runs a business, and because of that she is able to afford the therapy. leave him alone. make him a damn meal a couple times a week, or at least order one.
> 
> my son didn't walk until after 18 months, my doctor told us to chill out, and everything would  be fine....it was. the therapy really didn't seem very helpful.



Saw a clip of Carole on WWHL..the guy was cute, but YES, she was a mess.


----------



## Nahreen

needloub said:


> The segment with Kristen and her husband was "true" reality.  He doesn't even realize that he puts her down and she doesn't realize that he is truly a busy man.  It almost seems as if they refuse to acknowledge each other's feelings.  Can you imagine them on an episode of _Iyanla's Fix My Life_?



They are probably very different people. One can question if they (except the child) have anything in common. In her start up sentence she says that she is beautiful but not bright. If that is true, then he might have woken up one day and realised that his wife was quite a boring person not giving him any intellectual stimuli. 

Even that cross country race in the beginning of the season gave an incling that they were very different persons.


----------



## Nahreen

limom said:


> The thing is that Kristen has not accepted her new role as sahm. She still thinks of herself as a model.
> Her situation is not unique but her husband is a total jerk, imo



She should know that modeling has a short career life span and that there are always new beautiful, younger girls ready to take your space as you get older. She should have planned for that event and thought of a backup career unless she wanted to be a stay-home wife.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> They are probably very different people. One can question if they (except the child) have anything in common. In her start up sentence she says that she is beautiful but not bright. If that is true, then he might have woken up one day and realised that his wife was quite a boring person not giving him any intellectual stimuli.
> 
> Even that cross country race in the beginning of the season gave an incling that they were very different persons.



Nah, he just resents the fact that she does not cook for his so self important azz. 
Why the heck did he marry a model if he wanted food? [sarcasm]

I also hated the way, they fought in front of the baby.
So unnecessary....
As far as the opening line, she is a moron to have agreed to say that line


----------



## Bentley1

I think she's a lazy, selfish bish for not taking the time to cook for her family at least a few times a week. What else does she have to do all day? He has every right to be pissed about that.


----------



## limom

Bentley1 said:


> I think she's a lazy, selfish bish for not taking the time to cook for her family at least a few times a week. What else does she have to do all day? He has every right to be pissed about that.



Would you like to cook for that man?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> I think she's a lazy, selfish bish for not taking the time to cook for her family at least a few times a week. What else does she have to do all day? He has every right to be pissed about that.



That's what I was thinking. Looked like she got pissed at the nerve of him asking her, a stay at home mom to cook a meal!  She's just a lazy arse


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> That's what I was thinking. Looked like she got pissed at the nerve of him asking her, a stay at home mom to cook a meal!  She's just a lazy arse



Maybe but the way he spoke to her was heinous.


----------



## AECornell

I stay at home (now) and always make sure DH has dinner. Either it's being made when he comes or I start when he gets home. But... it's mostly because I'm a good cook and he's not, haha. I tell him "you're just not good at food." I love him dearly


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Maybe but the way he spoke to her was heinous.



Because she's been up his azz.  I get that he came home specifically for their daughters therapy and was on calls. However, if he's the breadwinner in the family, that call could,have been his money. 

I also have a feeling, the dinner comment has been a subject before. At least go order some food and make it look homemade for your man!

I'm just saying, Yolanda would never let her King David go without a meal


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> When Kristen was on WWHL a few weeks ago *she said her daughter was walking.* At the time I didn't know exactly what she was talking about, but this episode explained things.


 
i'm glad to know the little girl is now walking, that bothered me a lot because in that last episode where Kingsley (the little girl - cute kid, stupid name) was 17 months but not walking.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Because she's been up his azz.  I get that he came home specifically for their daughters therapy and was on calls. However, if he's the breadwinner in the family, that call could,have been his money.
> 
> I also have a feeling, the dinner comment has been a subject before. At least go order some food and make it look homemade for your man!
> 
> I'm just saying, Yolanda would never let her King David go without a meal



Kristen does not realize that the way to a man is thru his stomach
Never mind BJ, a hot meal is where it's at!

Yolanda is the consummate trophy wife, you know she wants to be the last Mrs Foster.


----------



## swags

This best thing about the past few episodes is no Aviva but I see in the previews her and her daddy are back next week. 
This season is awful. The "date" with Carole was hard to watch. The Ramona/Mario scenes are pointless. I think Kristen should have accepted the apology or tell her she doesn't accept. The way it played out was awkward as well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Never mind BJ, a hot meal is where it's at!



In the words of High Class Phaedra Parks 'fix it Jesus'


----------



## LADC_chick

Well, what did Dave Chappelle say? Something about how men just want you to fix them a sandwich and give them a BJ?

In any case, I still think that Josh is a big fat douchbag of epic proportions. That therapy session was, what?, half an hour. He could have put that phone away. His business wasn't going to be sold out from underneath him in the time it took him to pay attention to what the therapist was trying to show him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The therapist was like 'alrighty then'. Lol.


----------



## guccimamma

i never have good experiences when my husband has to leave the office in the middle of the day to deal with something family related, his mind is on a million things that need to be done. unless it is top tier important, i don't demand it. it takes a long time to get out of the place, come home and drive back.

i don't see a routine physical therapy session as a reason to start WWIII, or make your husband out to be a giant douchebag on television.

heather has life threatening issues with her son, this is a late-walker...and it sounds like it resolved itself. i doubt those therapy sessions had anything to do with the outcome.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> heather has life threatening issues with her son, this is a late-walker...and it sounds like it resolved itself. i doubt those therapy sessions had



Spoken like an experienced mother.


----------



## GoGlam

Josh is an ****ole.  He addresses his wife disrespectfully.  What guys like this don't get, they will be much more likely to be nagged when they communicate with lack of care and respect. 

While I understand that the guy wants to have a home-cooked meal, there are many people that are horrible at cooking.  Not to mention cooking at home all the time is not the most common thing in NYC.  

I think this home-cooked meal thing is something Josh can hold on to and easily use as an excuse for his behavior.  Heck, I know men that love to cook for their women AND are busy running very successful companies.


----------



## needloub

GoGlam said:


> Josh is an ****ole.  He addresses his wife disrespectfully.  What guys like this don't get, they will be much more likely to be nagged when they communicate with lack of care and respect.
> 
> While I understand that the guy wants to have a home-cooked meal, there are many people that are horrible at cooking.  Not to mention cooking at home all the time is not the most common thing in NYC.
> 
> I think this home-cooked meal thing is something Josh can hold on to and easily use as an excuse for his behavior.  *Heck, I know men that love to cook for their women AND are busy running very successful companies*.



I agree...I've barely cooked this past year and I am at home.  Why?  I'm tired.  Ok, my situation is a bit different (currently expecting).  

Kristen is not going to cook for Josh since he doesn't acknowledge her feelings, and Josh isn't going to make the effort to be present at home because she doesn't understand his work ethic.  Someone has to step up in the relationship to begin fixing this problem...I don't think it will end because their daughter can now walk...


----------



## Jbb924

limom said:


> Would you like to cook for that man?



Hahaha. I couldn't agree more. The way he talks to his wife is disgusting. He's need to go get schooled by Gregg Leakes on how to treat a woman.


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Kristen does not realize that the way to a man is thru his stomach
> Never mind BJ, a hot meal is where it's at!
> 
> Yolanda is the consummate trophy wife, you know she wants to be the last Mrs Foster.


Agreed! My Mom told me to " keep his belly full and his ba$$s empty ". I think she was right!


----------



## guccimamma

i don't like cooking, it used to be fun....and it is hard with kids, and picky eaters. i totally get that. i can't imagine being cooped up in an apartment with 2 kids...can't send them out in the yard to play.

so order the man something he likes.  then he can't complain about it. done. next problem.

nagging doesn't get you anywhere. it doesn't help at all. wasted energy.


----------



## GoGlam

needloub said:


> I agree...I've barely cooked this past year and I am at home.  Why?  I'm tired.  Ok, my situation is a bit different (currently expecting).
> 
> 
> 
> Kristen is not going to cook for Josh since he doesn't acknowledge her feelings, and Josh isn't going to make the effort to be present at home because she doesn't understand his work ethic.  Someone has to step up in the relationship to begin fixing this problem...I don't think it will end because their daughter can now walk...




Good point!


----------



## Nahreen

I am watching the scene with Kristen and the therapist. He should have payed more attention to what was going on but Kristen should have told him privately and not embarrased him in front of the therapist.

I am full time working and so is my husband. I´m not a person thinking the woman should do the household work but both have to help. My hubby does the lawn moving and it takes him 1,5 hour after work. I could sit on my *** watching tv but instead I cook dinner, do laundry or dusting etc. That way, when he comes in there is dinner and in the weekend we have more time to spend together and not having to do cleaning/laundry. 

So in a way I get what Josh is saying, he does his bit with the income and thinks that she could do her bit by looking after the home and cooking/getting dinner ready.


----------



## Nahreen

I am watching the double date section with Carol and the actor. It was funny to watch. In a way, I think it was good that she was herself, there´s no point in pretending if you are looking for someone who is interested in you as you are. About the teeth, here most people don´t do all the tooth business with the bleetching etc so I don´t see any problem with her not dooing it.


----------



## Bentley1

limom said:


> Would you like to cook for that man?



 

That picture needs a warning.  With that mug, he needs to learn to get his way with his personality, which is just as ugly as he is.

But as the kids get are getting older, she should be cooking family meals for the 4 of them. She can throw him a few scraps to try and shut him up.


----------



## horse17

Kristen really needs to learn the art of preparing "takeout" dinner......just place it on some nice china and takes a LOT less time and aggravation..........


----------



## LolliPops4

I have to admit, I'm a newbie to the Real Housewives of NY.

Ramona seems crazy. Her behavior, the way she conducts herself.. her eyes, she just seems like a lunatic. Am I the only one who finds her to be very VERY odd? I feel like she is a bad accident and I can't stop looking.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LolliPops4 said:


> I have to admit, I'm a newbie to the Real Housewives of NY.
> 
> Ramona seems crazy. Her behavior, the way she conducts herself.. her eyes, she just seems like a lunatic. Am I the only one who finds her to be very VERY odd? *I feel like she is a bad accident and I can't stop looking*.



Same, exactly my opinion about Ramona and almost the entire cast now! It used to be so much different in the good old days!


----------



## lucywife

Bentley1 said:


> That picture needs a warning.  *With that mug, he needs to learn to get his way with his personality, which is just as ugly as he is.*
> 
> But as the kids get are getting older, she should be cooking family meals for the 4 of them. She can throw him a few scraps to try and shut him up.


Yep. Kristen said that her opening line is how her husband describes her. Doesn't sound like something to be proud of and/or remotely funny.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> That's what I was thinking. Looked like she got pissed at the nerve of him asking her, a stay at home mom to cook a meal!  She's just a lazy arse



She looked as though he slapped her in the face when he asked for a home cooked meal "a few times a week."  I get the sense she feels above cooking, cleaning & other SAHM duties.  I just can't imagine what they eat if no one is ever cooking.  They both look under weight, so probably not much of anything.


----------



## chowlover2

horse17 said:


> Kristen really needs to learn the art of preparing "takeout" dinner......just place it on some nice china and takes a LOT less time and aggravation..........


Yes! One call does it all, so easy and less stress!


----------



## limom

lucywife said:


> Yep. Kristen said that her opening line is how her husband describes her. Doesn't sound like something to be proud of and/or remotely funny.



Wow. When did she say that?


----------



## lulilu

I thought Kristen said she had a nanny.  She should have some free time.


----------



## lucywife

limom said:


> Wow. When did she say that?


In one of the first episodes, there was also a very short scene with two of them and some other people (not the cast), Kristen said that something great happen or something in these terms and Josh asked is she found a job, so everyone laughed except her. I thought that there is some weird dynamic going on between these two. His comment about "camel toe" from the last episode made me cringe, that was just wrong.


----------



## limom

lucywife said:


> In one of the first episodes, there was also a very short scene with two of them and some other people (not the cast), Kristen said that something great happen or something in these terms and Josh asked is she found a job, so everyone laughed except her. I thought that there is some weird dynamic going on between these two. His comment about "camel toe" from the last episode made me cringe, that was just wrong.



Yeah that camel toe bugged me too. He is so threatened by his wife that instead of encouraging her before an interview he freaking put her down.
Dick!


----------



## bisbee

Bentley1 said:


> She looked as though he slapped her in the face when he asked for a home cooked meal "a few times a week." I get the sense she feels above cooking, cleaning & other SAHM duties. I just can't imagine what they eat if no one is ever cooking. They both look under weight, so probably not much of anything.


 
I don't know...she was talking to him about being more involved with his children and knowing what is going on with them...it seemed that he was saying that he would do that IF she gave him a home cooked meal. Really? He'll continue to be uninformed about the day-to-day activities of his children unless his wife cooks for him?

I think the problem was the way he couched his response...I don't disagree that she's staying at home to take care of the kids and the house, which would seem to include providing meals, but in the same situation, I think I would have reacted just like she did!


----------



## sgj99

while i know this season has not been entertaining to most i've enjoyed it.  i like Heather more this season than last and i like Kristen, especially since she didn't roll over and let Ramona run over her (although her inability to accept Ramona's apology was immature).  and i've really enjoyed less Aviva and think LuAnn has filled in the gap nicely.  Ramona is just the same and i've never cared for her but Sonja is painful to watch.  i feel like i'm watching a slow mental breakdown each week and it's sad, not entertaining at all.  

but if the highlight of this week's episode is the doggie funeral/memorial than i'm going to pass tonight's show.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> while i know this season has not been entertaining to most i've enjoyed it. i like Heather more this season than last and i like Kristen, especially since she didn't roll over and let Ramona run over her (although her inability to accept Ramona's apology was immature). and i've really enjoyed less Aviva and think LuAnn has filled in the gap nicely. Ramona is just the same and i've never cared for her but Sonja is painful to watch. i feel like i'm watching a slow mental breakdown each week and it's sad, not entertaining at all.
> 
> but if the highlight of this week's episode is the doggie funeral/memorial than i'm going to pass tonight's show.


I agree with you! I have liked Heather more and more this season. I don't miss Aviva, and I just feel sorry for Sonja. She is coming across as pathetic and out of touch. I feel for her poor daughter, as sometimes, Sonja is just delusional. And she was one of my favs for a few seasons. Aviva and Ramona need to go, neither of them are adding anything to the show. 

Hoe did Aviva even get a book deal? What has she to write about? There are hundreds of people who have lost limbs while serving our country. I am much more interested in what they would have to say, not some spoiled housewife.


----------



## rockhollow

as others have said - what's up with the recycling storylines on the housewives. Now we get another pet funeral? No thanks.
 And didn't Sonja dog die last season - why do we have to see it now?













I was liking Kristen this season, but not so much the last couple of episodes.
It was really painful to watch therapist scene - Kristen came off as a nagging shrew, and the husband an uncaring fool. And to do that all in front of the little girl and the therapist, makes you wonder what's it's like where no one is there. Looks like quite a toxic relationship right now. I hope they can work it out.








  Then the meeting with Ramona. I wish that Kristen could have just accepted Ramona's apology and moved on. Going over it again and again isn't going to help or change things.


 I liked someone else's statement when they said that Ramona is projecting her unhappiness of Mario's affair onto Kristen, and Kristen is doing the same to Ramona - unhappy in her marriage.









 It did really seem that Ramona was embarrassed about the glass throwing, and that was an apology - at least an apology Ramona style.

 But got to say, Ramona does look like she's losing it. The workout/wine drinking segment was another painful clip to watch. Ramona came off looking really crazy. And Mario looked like he wanted to be anywhere but there.


----------



## slang

sgj99 said:


> while i know this season has not been entertaining to most i've enjoyed it.  i like Heather more this season than last and i like Kristen, especially since she didn't roll over and let Ramona run over her (although her inability to accept Ramona's apology was immature).  and i've really enjoyed less Aviva and think LuAnn has filled in the gap nicely.  Ramona is just the same and i've never cared for her but Sonja is painful to watch.  i feel like i'm watching a slow mental breakdown each week and it's sad, not entertaining at all.
> 
> but if the highlight of this week's episode is the doggie funeral/memorial than i'm going to pass tonight's show.




I'm really liking Luann this season too!


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> I'm really liking Luann this season too!


 
isn't that funny.  she used to drive me crazy with her pretentiousness but she's been the voice of reason and calm this season, especially when sitting next to Ramona and Sonja.


----------



## cjy

sgj99 said:


> isn't that funny.  she used to drive me crazy with her pretentiousness but she's been the voice of reason and calm this season, especially when sitting next to Ramona and Sonja.


I agree!!


----------



## chowlover2

cjy said:


> i agree!!




+2!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sgj99 said:


> isn't that funny.  she used to drive me crazy with her pretentiousness but she's been the voice of reason and calm this season, especially when sitting next to Ramona and Sonja.



Bible!! +1.


----------



## Sassys

I think I am going to be ill with the dinner talk from George.


----------



## Sassys

The clouds in the sky are less cloudy than that ring


----------



## GoGlam

That is one reluctant fiancé!!!


----------



## GoGlam

Kristen has a pooch!!?! Jesus.

Josh is disgusting.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> I think I am going to be ill with the dinner talk from George.


ill from having to look at his gross face on the screen too................


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> Kristen has a pooch!!?! Jesus.
> 
> Josh is disgusting.


I agree...he's a cocky a$$


----------



## chowlover2

I haven't missed Aviva the last few episodes and her father makes my stomach turn. What kind of woman would want to put up with him and his nonsense?


----------



## horse17

Sonja should marry Harry........


----------



## chowlover2

horse17 said:


> Sonja should marry Harry........


+1! They make a cute couple.


----------



## KayuuKathey

I cant take Aviva's Father. LMAO. Mirrorsss


----------



## Jbb924

Does anyone know what bag Kristin was carrying with her to the workout audition? I want it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sassys said:


> I think I am going to be ill with the dinner talk from George.


 


There are no words to describe George but I will certainly say for a 
man of his age he is a feisty little sex hound.. LOL

And uninhibited with his sexual prowess conversations with his daughter & son...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Not a fan of George!


----------



## sgj99

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Not a fan of George!


 
me either.  i find him crass and vulgar.


----------



## bagsforme

I see a divorce coming with Kristen.  She looks so resentful on the show and he's just a jerk so can't blame her.

George is truly gross.   The ring looked big.  What a tacky way to propose.


----------



## sgj99

hhhhmmm ... divorce predictions (i know, i'm bad):

*Ramona & Mario (NY), obvious reasons
*Kristen & Josh (NY)

*Shannon & David (OC)
*Tamra & Eddie (OC), he's just not as in to her as he has been in the past.

*Yolanda & David (BH), yes, they seem to get along but his track record with committment is horrible.

*Cynthia & Peter (Atl), he's going to stray - it's a given

*Teresa & Joe (NJ), once he does his time and is deported she'll bail out.
*Melissa & Joe (NJ), any couple that has to announce to everyone how much they are in to each other is covering up the opposite.


----------



## Nahreen

sgj99 said:


> hhhhmmm ... divorce predictions (i know, i'm bad):
> 
> *Ramona & Mario (NY), obvious reasons
> *Kristen & Josh (NY)
> 
> *Shannon & David (OC)
> *Tamra & Eddie (OC), he's just not as in to her as he has been in the past.
> 
> *Yolanda & David (BH), yes, they seem to get along but his track record with committment is horrible.
> 
> *Cynthia & Peter (Atl), he's going to stray - it's a given
> 
> *Teresa & Joe (NJ), once he does his time and is deported she'll bail out.
> *Melissa & Joe (NJ), any couple that has to announce to everyone how much they are in to each other is covering up the opposite.



Good one!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

sgj99 said:


> hhhhmmm ... divorce predictions (i know, i'm bad):
> 
> *Ramona & Mario (NY), obvious reasons
> *Kristen & Josh (NY)
> 
> *Shannon & David (OC)
> *Tamra & Eddie (OC), he's just not as in to her as he has been in the past.
> 
> *Yolanda & David (BH), yes, they seem to get along but his track record with committment is horrible.
> 
> *Cynthia & Peter (Atl), he's going to stray - it's a given
> 
> *Teresa & Joe (NJ), once he does his time and is deported she'll bail out.
> *Melissa & Joe (NJ), any couple that has to announce to everyone how much they are in to each other is covering up the opposite.


 

Interesting observation....


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> The clouds in the sky are less cloudy than that ring




LOL...gonna have to remember this one. Too funny. 

Probably why she was giving him major side eye when she saw the ring. 

Josh gives me gay vibes. He's extremely catty and *****y with his own wife and I don't think he's attracted to her. Snarking about her body in front of everyone, what an a@@.


----------



## lucywife

^ I think he's insecure.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lucywife said:


> ^ I think he's insecure.


 

Agree that he is insecure


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> LOL...gonna have to remember this one. Too funny.
> 
> Probably why she was giving him major side eye when she saw the ring.
> 
> Josh gives me gay vibes. He's extremely catty and *****y with his own wife and I don't think he's attracted to her. Snarking about her body in front of everyone, what an a@@.



Haha, I was thinking the same about the vibe...


----------



## swags

lucywife said:


> ^ I think he's insecure.




And a jerk. When he mentioned her losing her nonexistent pooch I wanted her to ask the trainer to help him lose his butter face. Cause the guy is unattractive and clearly doesn't have a cute personality to compensate.


----------



## limom

I was watching WWHL with Nate Berkus and Kristen and I was taken back when Nate insisted on telling her that she was a smart woman.
This seemed like a very genuine interaction between those two and I know Nate to be a kind man.
Andy is just so freakin catty......
He thrives on making people skirmish.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

limom said:


> I was watching WWHL with Nate Berkus and Kristen and I was taken back when Nate insisted on telling her that she was a smart woman.
> 
> This seemed like a very genuine interaction between those two and I know Nate to be a kind man.
> 
> Andy is just so freakin catty......
> 
> He thrives on making people skirmish.




Nate was so sweet to her, but he truly is that kind of guy.  When we met him last year he made my 5 yr old feel so special, she looooves him now&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## guccimamma

was looking at fresh produce website for a beach cover up....kristin is a model for dresses.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, so unhappy to see Aviva back, and even worst with her foul mouthed father in tow. I guess Aviva is so desperate for air time, she'll even take it at any price.
George was so gross, and what's was up with the 25 year old date. Could she really be into that old pervert? He's rich isn't he? 
Aviva kept saying she was so disgusted, but I didn't see that in her actions during their scenes. She seems to be doing a lot of laughing at it. Hmmmm


The dog funeral was so ridiculous, it was funny. I loved the camera constantly scanning the faces.
Sonja's performance was a bit over the top.
All those interns must really have lots to say when Sonja's not around. She treating them like .... I can't even find the right word to describe it. I'm embarrassed just watching. She's not Yoda, passing on the words to save the world, for goodness sakes.
How long do they stay. Those credits for that must be very valuable.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Just checking in to see if there was any positive changes in this series because I quit watching it this season. Looks like the NY housewives are as boring as usual. Such a shame as it used to be one of my favorite shows but I can't stand too many of the cast members, such as Aviva and her dad. Bravo are you listening?


----------



## rockhollow

I'm another one that is surprised at how delightful Luann is this season. I can't believe that she's the best of this season, when I was glad when she left the series before.


Poor Kristin - she really doesn't have much going for her. I'm tired of her fighting with Ramona, will she continue to harp on about her all season. And it was truly painful to watch her with her husband. He was so rude and condescending to her during the photo-shoot for the video she was doing.
I hope she's only one for one season.


----------



## Michele26

Ramona is so rude, what business is it of hers who George marries...? 

Kristin is annoying too.

Carol has an unfortunate looking face.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ugh George is just a dirty old a$$hole. He is so disrespectful and gross. I can't even imagine what this young woman is interested in other than his money.

Ramona only pays attention to Ramona's world and is so rude, I can't imagine why she doesn't get along with George.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Whatever lip injections Sojna is getting, she needs to quit. She's starting to look like Bart Simpson


----------



## Michele26

Ramona's starting to think about young ladies with older men because Mario has a young, young, woman. Ramona is so full of BS!


----------



## buzzytoes

Every time I see Ramona and Mario now all I can think about is their separation. Yet they act like everything is fine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Damn!  Sonja lost BIG time!


----------



## buzzytoes

Sonja has lost her damn mind.


----------



## horse17

buzzytoes said:


> Every time I see Ramona and Mario now all I can think about is their separation. Yet they act like everything is fine.


iI was thinking the same thing...


----------



## guccimamma

when someone (50 years younger) tells you they don't care about your money....that's all they care about!


----------



## GaudyGirl

1. Carole, put some clothes on!
2. What are those abrasions on Ramona's back??? Probably don't want to know...


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> when someone (50 years younger) tells you they don't care about your money....that's all they care about!


ha!


----------



## young breezy

Oh Sonja is so drunk she probably already forgot parts of their night and believes they left her instead of the other way around.. lol.. I have a friend who gets like that sometimes and there's nothing else to do other than sweet-talk them and put them to bed. My friend is 21 though.. hell I even get that drunk sometimes (albeit not mean, or so I've heard, just black-out drunk in general). I hope that does not ever happen when I'm a *grown up* though! (I'm 24) Anyway enough about me.. Sonja's a mess. 

Even Aviva looked sympathetic next to Ramona this episode.


----------



## Michele26

young breezy said:


> Oh Sonja is so drunk she probably already forgot parts of their night and believes they left her instead of the other way around.. lol.. I have a friend who gets like that sometimes and there's nothing else to do other than sweet-talk them and put them to bed. My friend is 21 though.. hell I even get that drunk sometimes (albeit not mean, or so I've heard, just black-out drunk in general). I hope that does not ever happen when I'm a *grown up* though! (I'm 24) Anyway enough about me.. Sonja's a mess.
> 
> Even Aviva looked sympathetic next to Ramona this episode.



Yeah, Sonja's coming to the realization that there's no way out she has to move, and that townhouse holds so many great memories for her. She would have been fine with the settlement she received, but she invested unwisely and lost all her money. Now she has people suing her and she drinks too much to escape. I don't think she has a mean bone in her body; I hope in time she realizes she's strong and she'll bounce back.


----------



## lucywife

GaudyGirl said:


> What are those abrasions on Ramona's back??? Probably don't want to know...


Yah, I noticed that too. Weird.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Idk maybe it's just me, but I don't feel sorry for Sonja at all. I feel like she made her own bed. This is a woman who is used to people kissing up to her and idolizing her because of who she married. Unfortunately now that she's divorced, ppl don't idolize her anymore. She's just Sonja. The way she acts around her friends, she expects everyone to bow down to her and when they don't, it fuels the fire even more. Ppl like that disgust me. 

I like Kristen a lot. She seems like an interesting person and I enjoy the addition to the cast. 

Ramona is just nuts! She is even more crazy than past seasons. I can't stand watching her anymore, and didn't think it was possible since I never liked her to begin with. Her body language and facial expressions says a lot. 

Aviva is weird. That woman is a sh*t stirrer. I don't trust her. She continues to play both sides of the fence and she continues to get burned. Did she really have to immediately tell her creepy father about what Ramona said to his fiancée? Then acts surprised when she sees how upset he got. And why does bravo continue to give that creepy father of hers airtime? I don't get this. Bravo should be embarrassed, not glorify his exposure. He's a disgusting vile man. And what's up with his face being swollen? Plastic surgery???

I love heather and carol. I think they're awesome!

I've always liked Luann. I wish they'd just replace her with aviva and be done with that wack job.


----------



## Michele26

GaudyGirl said:


> 1. Carole, put some clothes on!
> 2. What are those abrasions on Ramona's back??? Probably don't want to know...





lucywife said:


> Yah, I noticed that too. Weird.



Can't remember what it's called, but every time my DH has a treatment with his chiropractor he comes home with the same marks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Aviva????? She doesn't bring anything to her show & her father being on the show
is so demeaning to women...


----------



## rockhollow

Oh goodness, Sonja is such a mess, and I'm sad to see Bravo cashing in on it. They seem to be loving her downward spiral.
I for one, don't like seeing it.
I agree with others, I think Sonja is losing everything, and can't cope - so she drinking way too much, and lashing out.


It was painful to watch her at the races. It was too bad she was already half drunk when they got there. I wonder if someone had given the ladies a tip about who to bet on? Too bad Sonja couldn't have just bet with them instead of trying to show off about how knowable she was about the races and going her own way.
And it looks like from the previews, it gets worst.


I didn't really understand the whole Ramona vs George at Aviva. I'm sure she was fully aware that George would be there for the filming. I wonder why she thought George would be the least bit interested in anything she had to say.
And I guess Aviva was all for it, as it gave her airtime.


This season of  NY is really a mess. Again who would have thought that Luann comes off looking so good!


----------



## chowlover2

Ratings are in the dumps this season, so I expect a cast shake up. Ramona can go, I am so over her.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Ratings are in the dumps this season, so I expect a cast shake up. Ramona can go, I am so over her.



It is beyond boring. I actually read while it's on. Haven't watched this week.


----------



## Sassys

6/5/14


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> 6/5/14



I was trying to figure out who the woman was... Ramona looks great with red hair.


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> I was trying to figure out who the woman was... Ramona looks great with red hair.



That is not red hair lol


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> That is not red hair lol



Yeah,  from the front with the wind blowing it almost looks red or maybe it's just her roots. She should dye her hair red though I think she'd look great.


----------



## honeyshopper

I think the Mario situation explains why she is so negative and mean. She probably knew about Mario's activities all along.


----------



## Jbb924

This season is awful. I hope they really go in on Ramona and Mario at the reunion. She is always giving her opinion on other peoples lives, I think it's high time other people got to weigh in on hers.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> It is beyond boring. I actually read while it's on. Haven't watched this week.


You didn't miss anything! Aviva and the revolting George, Ramona off the rails, and Sonja a hot, drunken mess. As much as I like Sonja, I feel for her poor daughter more than anything. Sonja putting on blinders about her situation is ridiculous.


----------



## sgj99

Jbb924 said:


> This season is awful. I hope they really go in on Ramona and Mario at the reunion. She is always giving her opinion on other peoples lives, I think it's high time other people got to weigh in on hers.



i agree, Ramona goes after everyone but freaks out if someone confronts her on any issue.  i think Andy will bring up the affair "allegations" but he'll throw it out there in softball style questions.  he doesn't have the stones to really ask her about it directly and get a real answer.



chowlover2 said:


> You didn't miss anything! Aviva and the revolting George, Ramona off the rails, and Sonja a hot, drunken mess. As much as I like Sonja,* I feel for her poor daughter more than anything*. Sonja putting on blinders about her situation is ridiculous.



this!  Sonja's a grown woman.  there is only so much pity and sorrow i can work up for her.  but the daughter gets a ton of sympathy from me.


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> i agree, Ramona goes after everyone but freaks out if someone confronts her on any issue.  i think Andy will bring up the affair "allegations" but he'll throw it out there in softball style questions.  he doesn't have the stones to really ask her about it directly and get a real answer.
> 
> 
> 
> this!  Sonja's a grown woman.  there is only so much pity and sorrow i can work up for her.  but the daughter gets a ton of sympathy from me.





And we all know how easily Ramona deflects answering real questions - example - the way she acted at the 'intervention' dinner and the confrontation with George. She just starts acting all crazy, pseudo panic attack, and then never has to take responsibility for her actions. 
If it's not Ramona's opinion, she doesn't want to hear it or response appropriately


I'm also tired of feeling sorry for Sonja. I so much want her to get herself together, but I am growing tried of waiting.
There won't be any prince riding in to save her anymore at this stage in her life.
It looks like Harry is only interested in friends with benefits. 
So that means Sonja's just got to smarten up, sober up and get on with it.


It reminds me of Taylor from RHBH, makes you wonder what damage they're doing to their daughters.


One of my closest girlfriends is having major problems right now with her 40 year old daughter.
The daughter is bitter and unhappy, suddenly, all these years later about what she perceives is a poor upbringing by her single mother. 
She probably has some valid reasons, her mom was young, single and carefree.
Enough personal stuff, don't want to stray outside the guidelines of the thread.


anyways, it must be sad for Kennedy to see (and probably hear about from her peers)about Sonja.


----------



## horse17

I have to agree too about Sonja.....I have been feeling sorry for her to, but enough is enough...siding with ramona about the glass in the face, and acting like an idiot at saratoga was ridiculous...also, going after a 25 year old??...really??.....she needs an intervention..


----------



## DC-Cutie

All I know is Luann is getting a lot of screen time for her demotion to 'friend'

Sonja, Sonja, Sonja....lawd knows this is some hot steaming mess she's in. Watching the sneak peek, she's wasted and asking the driver for her phone in case of a booty call.  Goodness gracious!!

Also, looks like Kelly is back as a special guest at Luann's fashion show.


----------



## chowlover2

I actually like Luann this season! I just want to grab Sonja by the shoulders and shake some sense into her.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sassys said:


> It is beyond boring. I actually read while it's on. Haven't watched this week.



Actually, I don't even watch the show anymore. It's beyond boring. This thread is much more entertaining and tells me all!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is Luann is getting a lot of screen time for her demotion to 'friend'w.



Exactly, so weird.


----------



## Marie Lee

since Luanne  quit calling every one dahling and talking in fake foreign accents, she's better


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I must have missed that she stopped her "dahling" shenanigans. Annoying.


----------



## sgj99

so ... basically this season is about how everyone hates Aviva and how loose Sonja is.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ramona is over the deep end.. approaching this gal & questioning her at a luncheon
with other gals present, was just inappropriate.. She is just not the stinger, she is also
a s**t stirrer.

Sonja is becoming more pathetic with each episode. Going commando is not even
amusing anymore its rather tasteless & unbecoming.. Her sexual innuendos are just boring

Time for all these girls  to go... they bring nothing to the table to inspire women, IMO


----------



## rockhollow

Poor RHNY, I ha d to search for the tread on page two. Hopefully Bravo is worried, the show is so slow and boring, not much talk.

I finally watched it, and agree with others - enough drunk Sonja, enough rude Ramona - and please just get rid of Aviva.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

According to some gossip blogs, the reunion was filmed yesterday/the day before.


----------



## AECornell

I would watch just for the fun and wacky adventures of heather and carole. And Kristin can come, too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

horse17 said:


> I have to agree too about Sonja.....I have been feeling sorry for her to, but enough is enough...siding with ramona about the glass in the face, and acting like an idiot at saratoga was ridiculous...also, going after a 25 year old??...really??.....*she needs an intervention*..



Agreed, +1.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wentworth-Roth said:


> According to some gossip blogs, the reunion was filmed yesterday/the day before.




Probably yesterday. Andy Cohen posted on his IG that it was a good day for a RHNY reunion but I thought he meant it was airing tonight since I haven't been keeping up.


----------



## Nahreen

Catching up on the last two episodes. George is so gross. I don't understand what Cody sees in him. It must be for the money, he is so embarrasing. 

I suppose Ramona's comments to Cody could be because
a) Ramona hates George so she wanted to have a dig at him.
b) If Mario was cheating with a younger girl and Ramona knew, the money comments could just as well have been directed at Mario and not necessarily only Cody/george. She perhaps saw her chance to have a go at both Mario and George.


----------



## rockhollow

AECornell said:


> I would watch just for the fun and wacky adventures of heather and carole. And Kristin can come, too.


 


yes, these three ladies are the only good thing left to the show.
And Luann hasn't been bad this season, but I didn't like her so much in this last episode. The fight between her and Aviva looked and sounded so staged. It seemed very rehearsed.


How gross was it that Sonja is carrying on with the Johnny Depp look alike from last season. How desperate that is!


----------



## lulilu

Sorry, can't stand Kristin -- her voice, her nagging and I think she is a sh*t stirrer.


----------



## guccimamma

lulilu said:


> Sorry, can't stand Kristin -- her voice, her nagging and I think she is a sh*t stirrer.



her desperation to be relevant...is so obvious, and sad.

weirdness abounds this season.

luann is the voice of reason. imagine that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Sonja is a trollop. I just hope she doesn't carry on this way when her daughter is at home.


----------



## slang

^ I can't imagine what she must think about all her Mum's interns...didn't Sonja say most of them live at her house, crashing where ever there is space to sleep. 
Poor Quincy, it must be like living with a circus at that house!


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> ^ I can't imagine what she must think about all her Mum's interns...didn't Sonja say most of them live at her house, crashing where ever there is space to sleep.
> Poor Quincy, it must be like living with a circus at that house!





 I didn't realise the interns lived there too. That must be really strange. As I said before, those interns must be really desperate for the credits to be an intern.
I bet the interns do a lot of parenting too, if Sonja is as flakey in real life as she is on the show.
Sonja probably thinks it's exotic and bohemian, but I wonder what the daughter thinks.


I wonder if the daughter  ever sees and stays with the ex?


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> *So Sonja is a trollop. *I just hope she doesn't carry on this way when her daughter is at home.



i was embarrassed for her when she said she did the "walk of shame" and then corrected herself to say it was actually a "victory lap."  she thinks this openness about her sexuality is hip, cool, and a little bohemian.  but actually it just makes her look sad and pathetic.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yes, the interns. I just can't with any of them, especially 'Pickle'. She just looks out of it most of the time.


----------



## chowlover2

To say they are interns is really pushing it in my mind. More like free help for " Lady Morgan " , and I like Sonja! Honestly, Sonja has just lost me this season. The sleeping around, drunkenness, she is just plain sloppy. If roles were reversed, say with Carole who is childless, I would cut her slack. Carole can do whatever she wants as she is only responsible for herself. Sonja, on the other hand has a child, a young daughter no less. Her actions are appalling to say the least. I'm mortified for her daughter.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Once upon a time Sonja presented herself as a well to do woman, who lived a very lavish privileged life. She came across as a bit snooty IMO and hard to like.Then it changed to a little less snooty, and more likable, with a bit of a wild side and party attitude. Now it seems that she has full out gone onto party mode, with being a drunken mess and having sex with all these young men. 

Her snooty behaviour with Cindy was strange. The episode with pecking orders and having to bow down to the almighty Ramona. How she went from that to what we have now, is not entertaining, but rather sad IMHO.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Ep. 14 is on now. Whoa, that facialist, Satoko, needs to put a cork in it if she wants her clients to keep spilling the tea to her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja should have taken the advice from Ramona years back, get rid of the townhouse and move into a nice apartment. But noooooooooo, she had to keep up appearance and it's come back to slap her in the face. Every episode she looks and sounds a mess. 

I'm sure the Morgan's are not amused. What I do find interesting is that with all the name dropping she does, not one of her friends has appeared on the show. Did she lose them with the divorce or do they just not want to be part of the train wreck?


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Sonja should have taken the advice from Ramona years back, get rid of the townhouse and move into a nice apartment. But noooooooooo, she had to keep up appearance and it's come back to slap her in the face. Every episode she looks and sounds a mess.
> 
> I'm sure the Morgan's are not amused. What I do find interesting is that with all the name dropping she does, not one of her friends has appeared on the show. Did she lose them with the divorce or do they just not want to be part of the train wreck?


I agree...she should have moved years ago... But what I don't understand is how the father of her child, who is very wealthy, would let his child live in a home that their mother could very well lose...


----------



## slang

I remember reading that Sonja's daughter goes to a boarding school. So maybe there isn't much time she is actually "living" in that house. Didn't Sonja say it didn't even have hot water??


----------



## rockhollow

It seems weird to me too. I can see the ex not wanted to give Sonja any more money as she seems to have invested it poorly, but surely he could at least make sure that her townhouse was paid for. I don't image that would  be a stress on his finances, and would make it more secure for his daughter.



And pay for some renovations and hot water. I remember Sonja joking about there no being hot water in her townhouse, but I think she was serious. 
And when a few seasons back she had the builder in because the windows or roof was leaking and they had to have buckets around to catch the rainwater.
That just isn't right.


----------



## guccimamma

rockhollow said:


> It seems weird to me too. I can see the ex not wanted to give Sonja any more money as she seems to have invested it poorly, but surely he could at least make sure that her townhouse was paid for. I don't image that would  be a stress on his finances, and would make it more secure for his daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> And pay for some renovations and hot water. I remember Sonja joking about there no being hot water in her townhouse, but I think she was serious.
> And when a few seasons back she had the builder in because the windows or roof was leaking and they had to have buckets around to catch the rainwater.
> That just isn't right.



he may very well have paid for her townhouse, she may have drained the money out of it on stupid investments/whims.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> It seems weird to me too. I can see the ex not wanted to give Sonja any more money as she seems to have invested it poorly, but surely he could at least make sure that her townhouse was paid for. I don't image that would  be a stress on his finances, and would make it more secure for his daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> And pay for some renovations and hot water. I remember Sonja joking about there no being hot water in her townhouse, but I think she was serious.
> And when a few seasons back she had the builder in because the windows or roof was leaking and they had to have buckets around to catch the rainwater.
> That just isn't right.



I use to think the same way until I realized that Sonja was a total fraud and a con woman.


----------



## rockhollow

guccimamma said:


> he may very well have paid for her townhouse, she may have drained the money out of it on stupid investments/whims.



Yes, I didn't think of this. She could have borrowed against it.




limom said:


> I use to think the same way until I realized that Sonja was a total fraud and a con woman.




It makes me sad to think this, I've really liked her over the seasons, but am coming around to thus opinion too.
Someone mentioned about her old friends, where're were they? Have they seen the true Sonja and decided to distance themselves?
And why did ole Mr Morgan leave her? Was she a drunken kook then too?


----------



## chowlover2

With all the nonsense on RHoNY that Sonja instigates, I'm shocked Mr. Morgan doesn't try to retain full custody of their daughter. Sonja was one of my favs,but she has lost me this year. She is a hot mess!


----------



## horse17

chowlover2 said:


> With all the nonsense on RHoNY that Sonja instigates, I'm shocked Mr. Morgan doesn't try to retain full custody of their daughter. Sonja was one of my favs,but she has lost me this year. She is a hot mess!


I was thinking the same thing....I mean,  she portrays herself as a drunken mess on TV...is that exaggerated for the screen?....Im guessing no.....so I cant understand how she can act that way and not be afraid to lose custody of her daughter...wtf is wrong wit her??


----------



## lulilu

horse17 said:


> I was thinking the same thing....I mean,  she portrays herself as a drunken mess on TV...is that exaggerated for the screen?....Im guessing no.....so I cant understand how she can act that way and not be afraid to lose custody of her daughter...wtf is wrong wit her??



And she would lose child support, unless Mr M pays for things directly, e.g., tuition, credit cards, etc. but some money must go to the daughter's housing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

limom said:


> I use to think the same way until I realized that Sonja was *a total fraud and a con woman*.





guccimamma said:


> *he may very well have paid for her townhouse, she may have drained the money out of it on stupid investments/whims.*



*limom* and *guccimamma*, you are both right IMO. Sonja is just never going to learn and running after younger men is not going to help her out, either.


----------



## Sassys

Big Apple Bore! RHONYC Reunion Taping Drama-Free Snoozefest, Now Bravo May Axe The Franchise

Sometimes you just cant make it in New York City.

Not every Housewives franchise can be as exciting as the ladies in Atlanta, but RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that the reunion taping of The Real Housewives of New York City was drama free and Bravo execs are considering getting rid of the franchise to make room for new shows worth watching.

The taping was beyond boring, a source close to the show told Radar about the Friday, June 13, event. Yes, everyone showed up and there were tears and fights, but not about anything that mattered at all. There just wasnt enough going on in the season to make a reunion anything special.

Low ratings plagued this sleepy season, and the source told Radar that the reunion isnt going to offer any fireworks either, with the cast members Ramona Singer, Aviva Drescher, Carole Radziwill, Kristen Taekman, Sonja Morgan, LuAnn de Lesseps and Heather Thomson unable to drum up the drama.

The show was ridiculous. Andy [Cohen] tried everything he could to get the ladies to be interesting, but theyve run out of story lines. It was completely drama free.

The source said the network is considering canceling the show.

The Real Housewives of New York City is just a failing franchise now, the source said. The ratings are a bust and the women arent doing anything to help the show. Ramona had a lot of interesting things happening in her personal life but she made sure it didnt make the show. Carole and Aviva tried to have a storyline, but even Avivas show absences didnt help the ratings. There isnt anything compelling with these women now.

radaronline


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ which means they need to bring back Jill, beg Bethenny and possibly Kelly for the drama. They will get the drama out of them.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ which means they need to bring back Jill, beg Bethenny and possibly Kelly for the drama. They will get the drama out of them.



No way Bethenny is coming back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It was a joke, hence the 'beg' part. 

She's good friends with Andy, never know what a little persistence will do for a reality veteran like Bethenny.


----------



## Swanky

*'Real Housewife' Sonja Morgan French Villa Goes Au Revoir In Bankruptcy Case*

 *         6/17/2014 12:30 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE
*






Sonja Morgan *better  learn how to say "broke as a joke" in French -- she just lost her  fabulous St. Tropez villa in her bankruptcy case ... and a bunch of pigs  nearly screwed the deal.

The trustee in her longstanding bankruptcy sold off the Riviera  vacay spot for $5.7 million, according to court docs obtained by TMZ.

The *"Real Housewives of New York"*  star has been telling people SHE was selling to be financially  responsible, but truth is the court-appointed trustee sold it ... and  Sonja had no say in the deal.

Sonja had said she was listing it  for $8 million -- but the trustee sold it for much less, partly because  the place wasn't easy to unload. According to the docs, the trustee ran  into several issues ... including wild boars destroying the landscaping  back in January. 

French wild pigs, dude. Zut alors!


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz34vtnOLxo


----------



## Bentley1

The cast shake up was a big mistake.  Carole, heather and Aviva were awful choices. Now add Kristen to the
Mix this season and this franchise was bound to fail.  They should have never fired Jill and Kelly. Heck, even Simon and his wife (forgot her name) seemed more popular than these new women. Then they  tried to ax Luann, but I bet bc of how lame the other women were Luann got all the screen time she did this season.


----------



## junqueprincess

When does Aviva's  leg fall off? The new cast is a snooze fest.


----------



## guccimamma

junqueprincess said:


> When does Aviva's  leg fall off? The new cast is a snooze fest.



maybe someone kicks it out from under her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

junqueprincess said:


> When does Aviva's  leg fall off? The new cast is a snooze fest.



Yeah that's what I'm ready for. The scenes with George and his fiancé weren't nearly as dramatic as the previews had us believing. So yeah, bring I'm the missing leg!


----------



## sgj99

i'm really tired of the ladies condescending attitudes toward other parts of the country (Vicki of OC was incredibly ignorant and rude of Oklahoma) and now we get to here how "awful" Montana is.  for women that consider themselves worldly they sure our narrow in their view of the United States.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm sorry, going with a friend to get her vagina waxed is stupid.

And I'm assuming Sonya didn't have on panties as they blurred her jean skirt when she was sitting.


Ramona is an alcoholic plain and simple.


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> *I'm sorry, going with a friend to get her vagina waxed is stupid.*
> 
> And I'm assuming Sonya didn't have on panties as they blurred her jean skirt when she was sitting.
> 
> 
> Ramona is an alcoholic plain and simple.



*yes it is! *  and this has been repeated on all the franchises too, hasn't it?  i think i recall Kyle (RHBH) and Tamra (RHOC) both doing this.


----------



## chowlover2

I like Kristin's style and that's all I got...


----------



## rockhollow

OMG with Aviva and the Ashma - the whole thing was outrageous. The Doctor note, the bag full of drugs, that dramatic inhaler - again OMG!
Although I did  chuckle at Ramona adding in she got Zanex and Vallium - never know what might happen in Montana.
Then Reid with that stupid look on her face, reinforcing her craziness.

Those ladies were lucky to escape without her.


----------



## junqueprincess

How do you make huckleberry hound juice?

Carol clearly had a stylist prepare her outfits. Her airport dress was hideous.


----------



## Nahreen

rockhollow said:


> OMG with Aviva and the Ashma - the whole thing was outrageous. The Doctor note, the bag full of drugs, that dramatic inhaler - again OMG!
> Although I did  chuckle at Ramona adding in she got Zanex and Vallium - never know what might happen in Montana.
> Then Reid with that stupid look on her face, reinforcing her craziness.
> 
> Those ladies were lucky to escape without her.



It was better they left without her if she did not want/could not go. Although I still thought Kristen was rude when she accused Aviva of having a fake doctors letter. She should just have acknowledged that Aviva was not coming and not started an argument about it.


----------



## Bentley1

Kristen is just trying to start drama wherever she can w whomever she can to stay relevant and secure a spot next season. Either way, this season is a snooze fest, so it's not really working.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like it.


----------



## sgj99

Sonja and Ramona are two of the most ungrateful wenches ... they complain about everything!  they are acting in Montana just like they did in Morocco a couple of seasons ago, complaining about being bored and upset about the lodges.  note to R & S:  if someone invites you on a trip and you go, be kind and polite.


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> Sonja and Ramona are two of the most ungrateful wenches ... they complain about everything!  they are acting in Montana just like they did in Morocco a couple of seasons ago, complaining about being bored and upset about the lodges. * note to R & S:  if someone invites you on a trip and you go, be kind and polite*.





I don't think R & S know the meaning of those words. I used to think Sonja did, but I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> I don't think R & S know the meaning of those words. I used to think Sonja did, but I'm not sure anymore.




Agreed! They both think they are more important than they really are...


----------



## sgj99

i know Bravo does these trips but each woman tends to "host" the trip and set up activities.  even if you don't like the activity, your lodging, the location, or whatever you should be a gracious guest.  Ramona and Sonja think they are so "worldly" and above a Montana trip but all they've done is illustrate what horrible manners they have.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> i know Bravo does these trips but each woman tends to "host" the trip and set up activities. even if you don't like the activity, your lodging, the location, or whatever you should be a gracious guest. Ramona and Sonja think they are so "worldly" and above a Montana trip but all they've done is illustrate what horrible manners they have.


 " Trailer Trash "!


----------



## GaudyGirl

/GIGGLE   The description on my program guide said "the ladies try fly fishing, skeet-shooting, and repelling".  Typo or Freudian slip?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Bentley1 said:


> The cast shake up was a big mistake.  Carole, heather and Aviva were awful choices. Now add Kristen to the
> Mix this season and this franchise was bound to fail.  They should have never fired Jill and Kelly. Heck, even Simon and his wife (forgot her name) seemed more popular than these new women. Then they  tried to ax Luann, but I bet bc of how lame the other women were Luann got all the screen time she did this season.



I fully agree - the cast they brought in has been a huge failure. Kristen is painful to watch and adds zilch to the show IMO.

While Kelly was a bit nuts, I'd much rather see her than toothy Carole, or Aviva any day. Heather isn't as horrid but still not much excitement from what I've seen. Watching the older seasons really is quite interesting and dare I say entertaining.


----------



## MAGJES

I could certainly live without ever seeing or hearing of Aviva again but never in a million years would I want to see Kelly over Carole.


----------



## summer2815

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I fully agree - the cast they brought in has been a huge failure. Kristen is painful to watch and adds zilch to the show IMO.
> 
> [/COLOR]



Kristen is on my last nerve! I initially liked her, but not so much anymore!


----------



## horse17

summer2815 said:


> Kristen is on my last nerve! I initially liked her, but not so much anymore!


same here...her voice is annoying..


----------



## MomLuvsBags

Lol, so funny!  Kristen's voice is annoying and she's always making these faces like a kid. 
And why does Aviva dress like a grandmother  A LOT!


----------



## creighbaby

Radar is reporting that all the ladies are going to be fired except for Ramona 

http://t.radaronline.com/v/News/BravoBloodBathEntire


----------



## sgj99

creighbaby said:


> Radar is reporting that all the ladies are going to be fired except for Ramona
> 
> http://t.radaronline.com/v/News/BravoBloodBathEntire



i just saw this .... hhhhmmm .... can they re-cast with the type of socialites they want, i.e., will women of means and class really want to be on this show?  probably not.  too bad, too, because i'm done with all the nonsense.  i usually just watch the show for the fashion, shoes, bags, restaurants, etc ... and this applies to all the franchises.  i stopped watching ATL except in very small doses and usually read my kindle when i'm "watching" any of the other ones.  they're just not fun or entertaining anymore.


----------



## horse17

IMO, there are so many woman out there who would kill to be on these shows....sometimes it surprises me that a woman who has an established business goes on and acts terrible, although I do understand that it gives  a LOT of exposure, so maybe it is worth it for them......what  I dont understand is how these woman go on and end up acting like complete lunatics...for everyone to see.... esp when they show their family problems....


----------



## horse17

woman of some "means"...yes......woman of "class"...no....


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> IMO, there are so many woman out there who would kill to be on these shows....sometimes it surprises me that a woman who has an established business goes on and acts terrible, although *I do understand that it gives  a LOT of exposure, so maybe it is worth it for them*......what  I dont understand is how these woman go on and end up acting like complete lunatics...for everyone to see.... esp when they show their family problems....



but what i kind of exposure?  most the time they look foolish.  and that's being nice.  would you seriously buy insurance from Vicki on OC after the way she's acted on that show?  i've read a lot of your posts, _horse17_, and you strike me as someone who is grounded and has sense so i bet not.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> but what i kind of exposure?  most the time they look foolish.  and that's being nice.  would you seriously buy insurance from Vicki on OC after the way she's acted on that show?  i've read a lot of your posts, _horse17_, and you strike me as someone who is grounded and has sense so i bet not.





Ha!...thanks for the complement!!....yes, your right, they do look ridiculous and foolish, and no I wouldnt buy insurance from Vicki!......but I did check out Lisas restaurant when I was in LA and I think Heather has gotten good exposure for her business....everyones different....... I could never let the whole world see into my personal life... Iam a business owner,  and I try and keep my life more private...especially when talking with my customers...but someone like Kelly, for instance....before she came onto RH, I knew of her from the gossips/party pics etc and that she was married to the famous photog......now when I hear her name, I cant help but think that she is a loon!....I feel bad for saying that, but that is what she allowed  the world to see!...


----------



## limom

Meh, Bensimon is totally average in the creative and fashion field.
She got a bad rap, imo.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Considering it's coming from Radar I take nothing they say seriously. However it wouldn't be a bad thing if they got rid of the cast. I was unable to watch this last episode, as it couldn't be more boring. I'd be embarrassed to be part of that mess. At least throw in an exotic trip with fabulous scenery, there are no rewards for watching this disaster. What happened with the missing leg episode?


----------



## Nahreen

sgj99 said:


> i know Bravo does these trips but each woman tends to "host" the trip and set up activities.  even if you don't like the activity, your lodging, the location, or whatever you should be a gracious guest.  Ramona and Sonja think they are so "worldly" and above a Montana trip but all they've done is illustrate what horrible manners they have.



Yes it is rude to complain but in a way I understand them, this is a Bravo arranged trip and they choose Montana. The only reason they are going is that they are paid to go. I've never heard about the place and would much rather watch a trip to the Carribean or Bahamas. Even Las Vegas would be more fun. There are places i Sweden I don't want to visit either and yes someone would need to pay me to go there.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> Yes it is rude to complain but in a way I understand them, this is a Bravo arranged trip and they choose Montana. The only reason they are going is that they are paid to go. I've never heard about the place and would much rather watch a trip to the Carribean or Bahamas. Even Las Vegas would be more fun. There are places i Sweden I don't want to visit either and yes someone would need to pay me to go there.



Montana has quite a few luxury destinations. I stopped watching but Big Sky, Montana is quite lovely.


----------



## AECornell

I would love to go to Montana. It looks like such a gorgeous state. I just think about all the landscape photos I could take, see the buffalos, etc.



limom said:


> Montana has quite a few luxury destinations. I stopped watching but Big Sky, Montana is quite lovely.


----------



## limom

AECornell said:


> I would love to go to Montana. It looks like such a gorgeous state. I just think about all the landscape photos I could take, see the buffalos, etc.



Absolutely. It is breathtaking.


----------



## Joelle55

I agree. However, if they loved the surroundings it wouldn't really make for great TV. For some reason all these shows love to focus on the negative. Fighting, screaming... it is really getting old.


----------



## Nahreen

limom said:


> Montana has quite a few luxury destinations. I stopped watching but Big Sky, Montana is quite lovely.



I think there are a lot of city people who are not interested in the rural countryside despite the scenery, I think Ramona and Sonia are among them. I live on the countryside and most of this country is rural. Our capital has a population of one million so you can imagine.
That is why I would have preferred watching a luxutious Carribean vacation because we rarely get to go to such lovely places.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> I think there are a lot of city people who are not interested in the rural countryside despite the scenery, I think Ramona and Sonia are among them. I live on the countryside and most of this country is rural. Our capital has a population of one million so you can imagine.
> That is why I would have preferred watching a luxutious Carribean vacation because we rarely get to go to such lovely places.



Gotcha
Going to the Caribbean is quite pedestrian for people living in NY.
It is only a short distance away...
I love Sweden, it is so exotic to me.


----------



## limom

Joelle55 said:


> I agree. However, if they loved the surroundings it wouldn't really make for great TV. For some reason all these shows love to focus on the negative. Fighting, screaming... it is really getting old.



Yes, which is why I stopped watching.
It is too cruel and anti women. 
I can't stand AC any longer.


----------



## Nahreen

limom said:


> Gotcha
> Going to the Caribbean is quite pedestrian for people living in NY.
> It is only a short distance away...
> I love Sweden, it is so exotic to me.



Have you ever been here? I love it is so peaceful here but don't like the winter. Snow is fun for a few days but after 5 months you are sick of it. I suppose the Caribbean is like Canary Islands and Mallorca for Swedish people. I prefer going further away and have travelled a lot around the world. Our last trip was the Seychelles. 
I'm hoping my next trip will be Anaheim next year for a work conference. I'll then take a few days and go to Beverly Hills. I want to have dinner at Villa Blanca or Sur. I love all the housewives series and Vanderpump. My new favourite is Ladies of London.


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> Have you ever been here? I love it is so peaceful here but don't like the winter. Snow is fun for a few days but after 5 months you are sick of it. I suppose the Caribbean is like Canary Islands and Mallorca for Swedish people. I prefer going further away and have travelled a lot around the world. Our last trip was the Seychelles.
> I'm hoping my next trip will be Anaheim next year for a work conference. I'll then take a few days and go to Beverly Hills. I want to have dinner at Villa Blanca or Sur. I love all the housewives series and Vanderpump. My new favourite is Ladies of London.



You will have a blast in California. It is just like the movies. Really beautiful and great weather.
yes, Sweden is a summer destination, I don't like the cold either!
However it is so pretty and people are great, imo.


----------



## rubycat

limom said:


> Yes, which is why I stopped watching.
> 
> It is too cruel and anti women.
> 
> I can't stand AC any longer.




Same here.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I think when you are so ugly on the inside it's impossible to see the beauty surrounding you no matter where you are.


----------



## sgj99

Creativelyswank said:


> I think when you are so ugly on the inside it's impossible to see the beauty surrounding you no matter where you are.



well said.


----------



## cjy

sgj99 said:


> well said.


ditto


----------



## Sassys

Haven't watched in awhile (boring), but i did watch the last episode I think. why the hell, does Aviva need a doctor's note??? She has no job, so its not like she needs a note for missing work. Who the hell gives co-workers a doctor's note because you can't/won't go on a damn trip.


----------



## Michele26

Anyone watching this?

I hope Andy brings up what Ramona said about Heather's DH! 

I think Kristin has PMS.


----------



## Tivo

Kristen is so out of line and dense. She just doesn't know when to shut her mouth. Heather was trying to be patient with her and I applaud her effort. Kristen is annoying! Everything about her. Ugh!


----------



## cjy

Tivo said:


> Kristen is so out of line and dense. She just doesn't know when to shut her mouth. Heather was trying to be patient with her and I applaud her effort. Kristen is annoying! Everything about her. Ugh!


I agree!


----------



## AECornell

I was flipping through the channels and heather was on HSN selling Yummie by Heather (whatever her last name is). She was seriously amazing on there. It was like her job was the HSN person who does all the talking and she wasn't just the person who was there to sell their stuff. Girl definitely knows what she's doing.


----------



## limom

AECornell said:


> I was flipping through the channels and heather was on HSN selling Yummie by Heather (whatever her last name is). She was seriously amazing on there. It was like her job was the HSN person who does all the talking and she wasn't just the person who was there to sell their stuff. Girl definitely knows what she's doing.



Congratulations on your new arrival.


----------



## nycmom

Sassys said:


> Haven't watched in awhile (boring), but i did watch the last episode I think. why the hell, does Aviva need a doctor's note??? She has no job, so its not like she needs a note for missing work. Who the hell gives co-workers a doctor's note because you can't/won't go on a damn trip.



She needed it for Bravo, going on that trip was part of her job, but I guess they didnt buy it either because she was out of those episodes again (which is what happened when she skipped the last trip to the Berkshires)


----------



## Love Of My Life

The show is boring & the girls are getting tired & their nonsense is beyond...

Andy needs another new group of women... 

We all know their stories now & they are no longer interesting or amusing for that matter


----------



## lulilu

This last episode makes me like Kristin even less.  What a baby and a drama queen.  No wonder her husband (admittedly a total jerk) has lost patience with her.  And don't get me started on that voice -- like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## AECornell

Thanks!!



limom said:


> Congratulations on your new arrival.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Complete cast change needed, it is really borng this season.


----------



## Carson123

lulilu said:


> This last episode makes me like Kristin even less.  What a baby and a drama queen.  No wonder her husband (admittedly a total jerk) has lost patience with her.  And don't get me started on that voice -- like nails on a chalkboard.




OMG YES to all of this!


----------



## LADC_chick

I think the cast is fine as it is. Jill dragged it down, and Alex and Simon were so desperate that it wasn't a good look. Every season, people talk about wanting a complete overhaul then when more new people come, they complain about how those who were let go shouldn't have been fired.


----------



## Joelle55

lulilu said:


> This last episode makes me like Kristin even less.  What a baby and a drama queen.  No wonder her husband (admittedly a total jerk) has lost patience with her.  And don't get me started on that voice -- like nails on a chalkboard.


Agreed! I can not stand those crazy faces she makes.


----------



## bisbee

I just watched this last episode - I wanted someone to slap Kristen - she is like a dog with a bone. She called Heather controlling - well, Heather IS controlling - but why did she have to keep on with it to get Heather to agree and "own" it? She couldn't leave it alone! 

I guess she was just living up to her tag line (I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed). 

I could do without most of these women - I like Carol and Heather a lot, and LuAnn at least has a brain. Kristen is an airhead, Sonya is frustrating and embarassing and Ramona is a priviledged annoying woman who won't lift a finger to do anything for herself.


----------



## sgj99

bisbee said:


> I just watched this last episode - I wanted someone to slap Kristen - she is like a dog with a bone. *She called Heather controlling - well, Heather IS controlling - but why did she have to keep on with it to get Heather to agree and "own" it? She couldn't leave it alone! *
> 
> I guess she was just living up to her tag line (I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed).
> 
> I could do without most of these women - I like Carol and Heather a lot, and LuAnn at least has a brain. Kristen is an airhead, Sonya is frustrating and embarassing and Ramona is a priviledged annoying woman who won't lift a finger to do anything for herself.



that's what i thought too - just leave it alone.  yes, Heather is controlling but she was beating a dead horse and she should have left Heather's husband out of it.  Kristen acted the same way when Ramona threw the wine glass at her.  yes, Ramona should never have done that and she was in the wrong but Kristen needed to let it go.

Ramona - what is with her dissing everyone on how to be a hostess?  since she is in the top 2 of world's worst guests does she really have the right to 1.) diss Kristen's lack of hosting skills as she sees it and 2.) claim she and Sonja are not only the best hostesses but she had to take over for Kristen in Montana?  the answer:  a big fat No!


----------



## nycmom

In a couple of the earlier episodes, especially the one with the crazy mud race, I got the vibe that Kristin was jealous of or threatened by Heather's relationship with her husband (Kristin's husband I mean). Isn't that how they all know each other, because Heather and Josh used to work together? Anyway I remember noticing it at the time...


----------



## guccimamma

kristin can't handle herself with these women. she should know when to shut up.


----------



## Lurvebags

I actually really like Kristen, she has become my favourite. I think she's genuine and gorgeous &#128522;


----------



## rockhollow

nycmom said:


> In a couple of the earlier episodes, especially the one with the crazy mud race, I got the vibe that Kristin was jealous of or threatened by Heather's relationship with her husband (Kristin's husband I mean). Isn't that how they all know each other, because Heather and Josh used to work together? Anyway I remember noticing it at the time...



Yes, I totally agree, Heather was and is friends with husband - I think she said they'd worked together too.
Even at the mud run, when Kristen was whining, you could see Heather was not into it, more all fired up with the husband.
Even though they've known each other awhile, I doubt Heather and Kristen are friends.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lurvebags said:


> I actually really like Kristen, she has become my favourite. I think she's genuine and gorgeous &#128522;



I like her too. I don't know why.


----------



## sgj99

BagOuttaHell said:


> I like her too. I don't know why.



i like her too.  while i do think she needs to back off an issue after she's addressed it i do find that i do like her.

i have a real hard time watching Aviva, Ramona and Sonja - those three are just ridiculous in the way they think the world should revolve around each one of them.

Carole - she's a little boring to me.

i like Heather a lot more this season than i did last season.

and i like LuAnn - who would have thought that?


----------



## Lurvebags

sgj99 said:


> i like her too.  while i do think she needs to back off an issue after she's addressed it i do find that i do like her.
> 
> 
> 
> i have a real hard time watching Aviva, Ramona and Sonja - those three are just ridiculous in the way they think the world should revolve around each one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Carole - she's a little boring to me.
> 
> 
> 
> i like Heather a lot more this season than i did last season.
> 
> 
> 
> and i like LuAnn - who would have thought that?






Gosh it's like I wrote this haha 

I can't handle Ramona, Sonja and Aviva too. I can't help but think are these people for real? 

Carole - yeah boring! 

Heather and Luann - I never liked before but yeah they are growing on me &#128522;


----------



## Lurvebags

BagOuttaHell said:


> I like her too. I don't know why.




I read somewhere that ratings are pretty bad this season so apart from Ramona, no one else is coming back next season. 

I say get rid of everyone else but Kristen haha


----------



## sgj99

http://www.realitytea.com/2014/07/0...-morgan-dishes-on-the-ladies-trip-to-montana/

Sonja's sense of self-importance is out-of-control!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The best part about this season is that Aviva is barely shown.

Ramona and Sonja need to go. Ramona is mean and a drunk with a crumbled marriage. She  is probably hurting from what Mario has done. So she is paying it forward to any and everyone. Maybe she would be nicer when she comes to realize they need to divorce. My initial thought was the reason she disliked Kristen was because maybe she resembled Mario's girlfriend(s).

Sonja is pathetic and in a downward spiral. She needs to consider her daughter.

Luann is much better as friend status. I do love her style and her homes.

Heather is cool. She seems like a cool person to hang with. I hope her son is getting better.

Carole is boring. This woman looks so frail. I don't see any bad plastic surgery but she is aging horribly. Isn't she in her early 50s?

Kristen. I would like to see how the marriage plays out.


----------



## chowlover2

Sonja used to be one of my favs, now she is just pathetic and deluded. She is a legend in her own mind. 

Ramona needs to go. I would be more sympathetic if Mario's cheating had played out on the show. At this point, I honestly don't blame him for straying, she is a shrew who thinks way more of herself than she should.

Please let them drop Aviva, the show is much more enjoyable without her. 

I am really liking Luann this season, she should maintain her friend status. She and Carole were the only women who behaved with any class at all on the Montana trip.

I am liking Heather and Kristen, imperfect, but real.


----------



## rockhollow

chowlover2 said:


> Sonja used to be one of my favs, now she is just pathetic and deluded. She is a legend in her own mind.
> 
> Ramona needs to go. I would be more sympathetic if Mario's cheating had played out on the show. At this point, I honestly don't blame him for straying, she is a shrew who thinks way more of herself than she should.
> 
> Please let them drop Aviva, the show is much more enjoyable without her.
> 
> I am really liking Luann this season, she should maintain her friend status. She and Carole were the only women who behaved with any class at all on the Montana trip.
> 
> I am liking Heather and Kristen, imperfect, but real.



Thanks, I don't have to write anything, just fully agree with what you've said.
Seems we've all like Luann's return as a friend.
She'd be one of first choices for staying another season.

Goodness, I read that realitytea article about Sonja. That woman is really in Sonja Fantasy Land.
We see her hostess skills - she ain't no hostess with the mostess.

Kristen grates on me. I like parts of her, but it thinks she's got big issues in her life and isn't dealing with them well.
I think she really wants the gig with the housewives and is trying way to much.


----------



## Lurvebags

rockhollow said:


> Kristen grates on me. I like parts of her, but it thinks she's got big issues in her life and isn't dealing with them well.
> 
> I think she really wants the gig with the housewives and is trying way to much.




Funny how I have a totally different take on Kristen haha 

I was just saying it's refreshing to have a new housewife that doesn't try to hard to fit in &#128522;


----------



## rockhollow

Lurvebags said:


> Funny how I have a totally different take on Kristen haha
> 
> I was just saying it's refreshing to have a new housewife that doesn't try to hard to fit in &#128522;



and this is what makes our thread good. Lots of different opinions while watching the same show.


----------



## slang

Lurvebags said:


> Funny how I have a totally different take on Kristen haha
> 
> I was just saying it's refreshing to have a new housewife that doesn't try to hard to fit in &#128522;




I like Kristen too!


----------



## guccimamma

slang said:


> I like Kristen too!



i liked her, but that's passed...at least i find her better than aviva.

i like her style, but her whining and nagging just goes on and on....

she's got a killer body, but i want to take my hands and push her boobs up about 5 inches.


----------



## Lurvebags

rockhollow said:


> and this is what makes our thread good. Lots of different opinions while watching the same show.




Agree!


----------



## Lurvebags

guccimamma said:


> she's got a killer body, but i want to take my hands and push her boobs up about 5 inches.




Hahahahaha or buy her a good bra!


----------



## GaudyGirl

guccimamma said:


> she's got a killer body, but i want to take my hands and push her boobs up about 5 inches.


It's so odd.  She has mentioned that they are implants so I am constantly thinking "Why did they put them there?".


----------



## guccimamma

GaudyGirl said:


> It's so odd.  She has mentioned that they are implants so I am constantly thinking "Why did they put them there?".



those are implants??? god they are so low and long...i thought only natural boobs looked like that. 

my next big adventure in life is a boob-lift (i want them extra high), so those really bug me!


----------



## Nahreen

Kristen is getting worse, she is arguing with everybody. But as I have said before, I am not surprised, this is why Bravo choose her to join this cast. 

I would love a mix of RHONY with Ladies of London. It would be so funny to see LuAnn and Carole mix with the Brits Anabella and Caroline. I bet Ramona and Sonia would get along just fine with the Americans Juliet and Noelle.


----------



## horse17

ok, I cant take listening to Mario..............who is he serenading??.. his...ummm...wife?


----------



## sgj99

Ramona is a first-class b*tch to LuAnn.  and then watching Mario serenade her with a love song while we all know he's got a girlfriend(s) on the side is just a big joke.


----------



## horse17

^..yup...that was ridiculous


----------



## GaudyGirl

guccimamma said:


> those are implants??? god they are so low and long...i thought only natural boobs looked like that.



I know, right? I'd be so pissed if I paid to get mine put there.


----------



## sgj99

i love how Sonja told Aviva how distressing the Montana trip was, well, since there was no maid service or a cook.  she should have just got a toaster oven and then she could have prepared all the meals herself and promoted how fabulous it is to cook in style with Lady Morgan's toaster oven!


----------



## MKB0925

horse17 said:


> ok, I cant take listening to Mario..............who is he serenading??.. his...ummm...wife?



Ugh that was terrible...lol


----------



## Suzie

I think Kristen's husband is a rude pr*ck, well to her he is. So he is an entrepreneur! Is that his job description?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Suzie said:


> I think Kristen's husband is a rude pr*ck, well to her he is. So he is an entrepreneur! Is that his job description?




He seems to recent their choice in her staying home, it's so sad.  He should be mad at himself for coming up with such a played out business - I would be mad at my husband if he was risking our future on energy drinks.  The funny think is that if Kristen started working he would have a fit!


----------



## guccimamma

gottaluvmybags said:


> He seems to recent their choice in her staying home, it's so sad.  He should be mad at himself for coming up with such a played out business - *I would be mad at my husband if he was risking our future on energy drinks.  *The funny think is that if Kristen started working he would have a fit!



i haven't watched the episode...but putting it all into energy drinks sounds like a stupid idea.  what special ingredient would set them apart?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

bisbee said:


> I could do without most of these women - I like Carol and Heather a lot, and LuAnn at least has a brain. Kristen is an airhead, Sonya is frustrating and embarassing and Ramona is a priviledged annoying woman who won't lift a finger to do anything for herself.



This is definitely my favorite NYC cast by far. I always loathed Bethenny, and Jill was just annoying and Alex....well, we all know what a fraud she was. I always liked LuAnn so having her back is refreshing and she seems so much more laid back now that she's no longer married to that Count fella. 

I love Carol, I think she's awesome and I could totally see being friends with her IRL. Heather seems like a neat lady and very smart. Ramona still bugs me after all these seasons she's been on, but I imagine she just adds a feisty role to the mix. Sonja is just too full of herself and why does she always always talk in the 3rd person? Reminds of that Seinfeld episode...."Jimmy really wants to go out with Elaine." "Jimmy really likes Elaine."...etc. I like Kristen as well. I think she's rather smart actually. Just because she's a stay at home mom and doesn't "work" doesn't mean she's not smart. She was a model, big deal. God gave her looks and a great body&#8212;why not use it?

The only one that annoys me is Aviva. Too much of a hypochondriac imo. I just wish she'd go away! lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

These girls are behaving like a bunch of pit bulls in a junkyard brawl..

Are they call each other their friends?

Lu Ann needs to re- read some books on manners, Ramona needs to see
a therapist as her behavior is astonishing & Kristen needs to grow up


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Sassys said:


> Haven't watched in awhile (boring), but i did watch the last episode I think. why the hell, does Aviva need a doctor's note??? She has no job, so its not like she needs a note for missing work. Who the hell gives co-workers a doctor's note because you can't/won't go on a damn trip.



Maybe Bravo requires one? I don't know. I know that's part of their contract to go on trips togetherwhich I believe causes more drama lol

I just think deep down, she knows she's lying so in her own delusional mind, she has to present a doctor's note. Anybody that has to try so hard to convince people/friends that she's asthmatic, tells me she's full of crap.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

LADC_chick said:


> I think the cast is fine as it is. Jill dragged it down, and Alex and Simon were so desperate that it wasn't a good look. Every season, people talk about wanting a complete overhaul then when more new people come, they complain about how those who were let go shouldn't have been fired.



EXACTLY!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

horse17 said:


> IMO, there are so many woman out there who would kill to be on these shows....*sometimes it surprises me that a woman who has an established business goes on and acts terrible, although I do understand that it gives  a LOT of exposure, so maybe it is worth it for them.*.....what  I dont understand is how these woman go on and end up acting like complete lunatics...for everyone to see.... esp when they show their family problems....



Teresa from NJ is a perfect example. The woman is a total idiot, she and her husband are frauds and posers, yet they have made tons of money selling her cookbooks. Why? I still don't get it. I would not want to contribute 1¢ to someone like that and her "business," but for some reason, the viewers love her.

It seems that the more exposure these women getgood or badthe more money they make for their business. I'm sure that's why Caroline from Ladies of London is on the show. Exposure!


----------



## Nahreen

Regardless the fact I don't like Kristen and believe she is just there to stirr it up with all the other women, I feel sorry for her re her marriage. Josh is an as and treats her horribly. It is obvious that Kristen have accompanied him around the country depending on what new "business venture" he had going on. Sending an sms saying running late couldnot have been that big of a deal.


----------



## Nahreen

Mid Century Gal said:


> Teresa from NJ is a perfect example. The woman is a total idiot, she and her husband are frauds and posers, yet they have made tons of money selling her cookbooks. Why? I still don't get it. I would not want to contribute 1¢ to someone like that and her "business," but for some reason, the viewers love her.
> 
> It seems that the more exposure these women getgood or badthe more money they make for their business. I'm sure that's why Caroline from Ladies of London is on the show. Exposure!



I would not either pay for Theresas cookbook. I could go to Lisas restaurant though.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

honeyshopper said:


> I think the Mario situation explains why she is so negative and mean. She probably knew about Mario's activities all along.



Probably. A woman senses when her man is cheating.

The look on her face while he was supposedly serenading her looked more like she was pissed than in awe. I don't know. Just my perception.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Nahreen said:


> Regardless the fact I don't like Kristen and believe she is just there to stirr it up with all the other women, I feel sorry for her re her marriage. Josh is an as and treats her horribly. It is obvious that Kristen have accompanied him around the country depending on what new "business venture" he had going on. Sending an sms saying running late couldnot have been that big of a deal.



Exactly. And I find it sad that with Josh telling her abruptly they have 10 days to move and he started a new business all without discussing with her first, his wife, is awful. You don't just spring that on your wife without some sort of discussion beforehand. He clearly has zero respect for her to do that. To not just move in 10 days, but to move cross country without any sort of hint is disrespectful.

Any sort of business decision and moving should be a joint discussion. Not HIS decision solely.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Nahreen said:


> I would not either pay for Theresas cookbook. I could go to Lisas restaurant though.




I have been to Villa  Blanca and it was really good, would definitely go again.  Oh and it's a couple of storefronts away from Kyle's store


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nahreen said:


> I would not either pay for Theresas cookbook. I could go to Lisas restaurant though.


 


I agree.. Theresa is no big deal but Lisa has got it goin' on..

I also think that in spite of Ramona's behavior, Avery appears to be a
lovely young lady & that is a credit to Ramona considering her background.
I do believe she is going to miss her terribly. Mario, on the other hand,
Ramona is a survivor & she doesn't appear to be taking him back


----------



## Nahreen

gottaluvmybags said:


> I have been to Villa  Blanca and it was really good, would definitely go again.  Oh and it's a couple of storefronts away from Kyle's store



Did you visit Kyle's store? Anything good in it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

hotshot said:


> I agree.. Theresa is no big deal but Lisa has got it goin' on..
> 
> I also think that in spite of Ramona's behavior, Avery appears to be a
> lovely young lady & that is a credit to Ramona considering her background.
> I do believe she is going to miss her terribly. Mario, on the other hand,
> Ramona is a survivor & she doesn't appear to be taking him back



Pictures of them, together, have surfaced. They might be back together.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Mid Century Gal said:


> Teresa from NJ is a perfect example. The woman is a total idiot, she and her husband are frauds and posers, yet they have made tons of money selling her cookbooks. Why? I still don't get it. I would not want to contribute 1¢ to someone like that and her "business," but for some reason, the viewers love her.
> 
> It seems that the more exposure these women get&#8212;good or bad&#8212;the more money they make for their business. I'm sure that's why Caroline from Ladies of London is on the show. Exposure!



I find it surprising too although I guess it is to be expected that they will have some type of following. I always wondered why Caroline Manzo was so popular in the beginning of the show. I always thought she was classless and a hypocrite and I never really distinguished her from the likes of the Guidices for example. But for some reason ppl just loved Caroline and her family. Now of course the jig is up and her popularity has wained somewhat and fans aren't as supportive. But even so, Caroline and Teresa still have some fans. I just shake my head in disbelief.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mid Century Gal said:


> Teresa from NJ is a perfect example. The woman is a total idiot, she and her husband are frauds and posers, yet they have made tons of money selling her cookbooks. Why? I still don't get it. I would not want to contribute 1¢ to someone like that and her "business," but for some reason, the viewers love her.
> 
> It seems that the more exposure these women getgood or badthe more money they make for their business. I'm sure that's why Caroline from Ladies of London is on the show. Exposure!



The exposure isn't working for Lady Morgan, because her toaster oven hasn't seen the light of day


----------



## Lurvebags

Cherrasaki said:


> I always wondered why Caroline Manzo was so popular in the beginning of the show. I always thought she was classless and a hypocrite and I never really distinguished her from the likes of the Guidices for example. But for some reason ppl just loved Caroline and her family. Now of course the jig is up and her popularity has wained somewhat and fans aren't as supportive. But even so, Caroline and Teresa still have some fans. I just shake my head in disbelief.




I couldn't stand Caroline and know it all attitude. Always looking down her nose with her you-are-beneath-me-attitude.


----------



## candy2100

Mid Century Gal said:


> Teresa from NJ is a perfect example. The woman is a total idiot, she and her husband are frauds and posers, yet they have made tons of money selling her cookbooks. Why? I still don't get it. I would not want to contribute 1¢ to someone like that and her "business," but for some reason, the viewers love her.
> 
> It seems that the more exposure these women getgood or badthe more money they make for their business. I'm sure that's why Caroline from Ladies of London is on the show. Exposure!



And also the woman with the Earl of Sandwich as her father-in-law-  I think she is on and hosted the dinner at their estate to get publicity to launch the estate/ Sandwich "brand" into the public eye.


----------



## chowlover2

Sonja and her interns...What on earth catch she teach them? She is a train wreck even though she claims to " run a tight ship ".


----------



## Nahreen

I had some spare time and started to compile a list of enterprises these women+family have promoted on the RHO shows. I could not be bothered with Miami, Vancouver or Melbourne. Feel free to correct or fill in the blanks. 

RHONY
Ramona + Mario &#8211; jewellery, skin care line, Pinot grigio
LuAnn &#8211; singing
Sonia &#8211; toaster oven, burlesque dancing, catering business, jewellery (in her dilusional mind)
Bethanny &#8211; skinny margaritha
Jill &#8211; fabric shop
Aviva &#8211; book deal
Carole &#8211; new book

RHOBH
Lisa &#8211; restaurants
Adrienne + Paul &#8211; shoes, casino, plastic surgery + vodka
Kyle &#8211; clothing store
Taylor &#8211; book deal
Brandi &#8211; book deal

RHOOC
Jo &#8211; singing + house selling
Lynne &#8211; cuffs
Tammy + daughters &#8211; energy drink
Vicki &#8211; insurances
Jeana K &#8211; house selling
Tamra + Eddie + Simon &#8211; tequila, + fitness studio + house selling
Lizzi &#8211; bathing costumes
Heather + Terry &#8211; acting career + plastic surgery
Gretchen &#8211; make up line
Alexis &#8211; clothing line + tv presenter

RHOATL
Kim &#8211; wigs + singing
Kandi &#8211; singing + theatre
Lisa &#8211; clothing line
Sheree &#8211; clothing line
Nene &#8211; acting
Phaedra &#8211; funeral business + donkey video
Porsha &#8211; hair (?)
Cynthia &#8211; modeling school

RHONJ
Caroline M+hubby &#8211; Brownstone
Jackline + Chris Laurita &#8211; black water
Theresa &#8211; cook book
Melissa &#8211; singing
Kathy - catering


----------



## Sassys

Nahreen said:


> I had some spare time and started to compile a list of enterprises these women+family have promoted on the RHO shows. I could not be bothered with Miami, Vancouver or Melbourne. Feel free to correct or fill in the blanks.
> 
> RHONY
> Ramona + Mario &#8211; jewellery, skin care line, Pinot grigio
> LuAnn &#8211; singing, book deal, episode of Law and Order: SVU
> Sonia &#8211; toaster oven, burlesque dancing, catering business, jewellery (in her dilusional mind)
> Bethanny &#8211; skinny margaritha
> Jill &#8211; fabric shop
> Aviva &#8211; book deal
> Carole &#8211; new book
> 
> RHOBH
> Lisa &#8211; restaurants, book deal, Vanderpump Rules
> Adrienne + Paul &#8211; shoes, casino, plastic surgery + vodka
> Kyle &#8211; clothing store, book deal
> Taylor &#8211; book deal
> Brandi &#8211; book deal
> 
> RHOOC
> Jo &#8211; singing + house selling
> Lynne &#8211; cuffs
> Tammy + daughters &#8211; energy drink
> Vicki &#8211; insurances
> Jeana K &#8211; house selling
> Tamra + Eddie + Simon &#8211; tequila, + fitness studio + house selling
> Lizzi &#8211; bathing costumes
> Heather + Terry &#8211; acting career + plastic surgery
> Gretchen &#8211; make up line
> Alexis &#8211; clothing line + tv presenter
> 
> RHOATL
> Kim &#8211; wigs + singing
> Kandi &#8211; singing + theatre
> Lisa &#8211; clothing line
> Sheree &#8211; clothing line
> Nene &#8211; acting, *book deal*
> Phaedra &#8211; funeral business + donkey video
> Porsha &#8211; hair (?)
> Cynthia &#8211; modeling school, *book deal*
> 
> RHONJ
> Caroline M+hubby &#8211; Brownstone
> Jackline + Chris Laurita &#8211; black water
> Theresa &#8211; cook book
> Melissa &#8211; singing, book deal
> Kathy - catering



Few people also had book deals. I don't think Kim's wig deal ever happened.


----------



## Goldfox

Seeing as this is the RHONY-thread, why doesn't Heather's Yummie Tummie count, I seem to remember it played out quite a lot of her screentime last season? And where does Kirsten's husband's business hit in this algorithm? His company arranged and sponsored the drinks of that mud run earlier in the season. What about our model's contribution in that work-out DVD? Latter also goes for Bethanny, she had her (cupcakes, chef and nutritionist business and) work-out DVDs featured in her first seasons too.


----------



## rockhollow

Goodness, what an episode!

Oh Ramona - everyone knew Mario wasn't singing that song for you! I never saw him once look at her or connect with her in any way.
And it was a strange music choice. With that boisterous crowd, a more upbeat song would have been so much more appropriate.
Heather's song was so much better, she sure outshone Mario.

And what was up with Ramona's behaviour towards Luann? She was so rude, even her side kick Sonja seemed shocked. Even if what she was saying is true (auto tune is Luann's best friend), it was so inappropriate, the was she was screeching on.


I've really not liked Sonja at all this season, but she melted my heart in the scene with Harry at the picnic.
I'm really hoping for a future for them.

Very sad to see Aviva back. I suppose we'll have to see her attacking the other ladies. And the famous 'lose leg' scene is coming.
I'd like to say some really mean things about Aviva and that ridiculous inhaler, but I'm going to restraint myself.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Few people also had book deals. I don't think Kim's wig deal ever happened.



Jill (ny) - advice book
LuAnn (ny) - etiquette book
Alex&Simon (ny) - parenting advice book, linens
Bethanny (ny) - several books

Gretchen (oc) - awful pleather handbags

Sheree (atl) - acting
Kim (atl) - don't know if she ever published but she spoke about writing a book on how to hook your own Big Poppa
Lisa - jewelry line, real estate business


Caroline (nj) - advice book


----------



## Nahreen

I also forgot about Kandis sex toys!!


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> Goodness, what an episode!
> 
> * Oh Ramona - everyone knew Mario wasn't singing that song for you! I never saw him once look at her or connect with her in any way.*
> And it was a strange music choice. With that boisterous crowd, a more upbeat song would have been so much more appropriate.
> Heather's song was so much better, she sure outshone Mario.
> 
> And what was up with Ramona's behaviour towards Luann? She was so rude, even her side kick Sonja seemed shocked. Even if what she was saying is true (auto tune is Luann's best friend), it was so inappropriate, the was she was screeching on.
> 
> 
> I've really not liked Sonja at all this season, but she melted my heart in the scene with Harry at the picnic.
> I'm really hoping for a future for them.
> 
> Very sad to see Aviva back. I suppose we'll have to see her attacking the other ladies. And the famous 'lose leg' scene is coming.
> I'd like to say some really mean things about Aviva and that ridiculous inhaler, but I'm going to restraint myself.




Right? Plus he snapped at her right before he went on. He's not even faking it at this point. 
I thought Heather did good. She's the most fun of the bunch at this point.


----------



## Sassys

Aviva Drescher 'throws her fake leg at co-stars during fight' in Real Housewives Of New York's dramatic season finale

The Real Housewives Of New York City has seen its fair share of catty arguments.
But next week&#8217;s season finale is apparently set to show a fight unlike any other.
According to Page Six, a row with the cast ends in Aviva Drescher throwing her prosthetic leg across Le Cirque restaurant.

A source told the publication: &#8216;During a wild argument, Aviva yells, &#8220;What do you want from me? To crawl out of here?&#8221; All the while, she&#8217;s shimmying out of her prosthetic leg under the table.&#8217;
The insider added that 43-year-old Aviva, then &#8216;throws it, in front of a crowd of shocked people.&#8217;
The incident was apparently filmed last autumn but had not yet been reported on due to non-disclosure agreements signed by onlookers.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rks-dramatic-season-finale.html#ixzz37S8d3tpq


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> non-disclosure agreements signed by onlookers.


  Ha ha - reality shows are so scripted. "Hey for the finale we have a huge fight you get mad Aviva and throw your leg"


----------



## pursegrl12

Nahreen said:


> I had some spare time and started to compile a list of enterprises these women+family have promoted on the RHO shows. I could not be bothered with Miami, Vancouver or Melbourne. Feel free to correct or fill in the blanks.
> 
> RHONY
> Ramona + Mario  jewellery, skin care line, Pinot grigio
> LuAnn  singing
> Sonia  toaster oven, burlesque dancing, catering business, jewellery (in her dilusional mind)
> Bethanny  skinny margaritha
> Jill  fabric shop
> Aviva  book deal
> Carole  new book
> 
> RHOBH
> Lisa  restaurants
> Adrienne + Paul  shoes, casino, plastic surgery + vodka
> Kyle  clothing store
> Taylor  book deal
> Brandi  book deal
> 
> RHOOC
> Jo  singing + house selling
> *Lynne  cuffs*
> Tammy + daughters  energy drink
> Vicki  insurances
> Jeana K  house selling
> Tamra + Eddie + Simon  tequila, + fitness studio + house selling
> Lizzi  bathing costumes
> Heather + Terry  acting career + plastic surgery
> Gretchen  make up line
> Alexis  clothing line + tv presenter
> 
> RHOATL
> Kim  wigs + singing
> Kandi  singing + theatre
> Lisa  clothing line
> Sheree  clothing line
> Nene  acting
> Phaedra  funeral business + donkey video
> Porsha  hair (?)
> Cynthia  modeling school
> 
> RHONJ
> Caroline M+hubby  Brownstone
> Jackline + Chris Laurita  black water
> Theresa  cook book
> Melissa  singing
> Kathy - catering


----------



## tomz_grl

Did anyone else notice that Aviva was not in the opening credits during the Montana episodes but was back this past episode? I thought that was odd.


----------



## slang

tomz_grl said:


> Did anyone else notice that Aviva was not in the opening credits during the Montana episodes but was back this past episode? I thought that was odd.



They deleted her from the opening on all episodes she didn't appear in. So the Berkshires & Montana


----------



## tomz_grl

slang said:


> They deleted her from the opening on all episodes she didn't appear in. So the Berkshires & Montana


 
Huh...I've never noticed that before. They should have added LuAnn.


----------



## slang

tomz_grl said:


> Huh...I've never noticed that before. They should have added LuAnn.



Yeah, it was posted here when they deleted her early on in the season when she didn't go on the Berkshire trip. I guess that was her punishment lol


----------



## *schmoo*

Please don't tell me Lu actually went home with Harry.


----------



## chowlover2

I have to tell you, I was giving Carole's birthday the side eye. I loved the concept and Carole had some great ideas. What I found odd was the execution. I could not believe a party planner was involved. Everything looked cheap and tacky to me. The white mannequins, I mean really, they couldn't do better than that? I liked the lace, chandeliers and the candelabras and that was about it. If Heather had done it on her own, I would have given her a pass, but the party planner? And why didn't Sonja help since she is so in demand...


----------



## Sassys

Jill Zarin was on Celebrity Wife Swap
Full episode on ABC.com
http://abc.go.com/shows/celebrity-w...jenna-von-oy-jill-zarin?cid=abc_ss2_cws_watch

Actress Jenna von Oy is best known for her role on the family comedy Blossom. Jenna lives in Nashville, TN with her husband Brad and daughter Gray (2), where they live a quiet life removed from the spotlight. Expecting their second daughter, Brad and Jenna are hands-on parents who do everything together, including all of the household chores like mowing the lawn, cooking, cleaning and childcare.  Jenna and Brad enjoy spending time at home and rarely go out, and always bring their daughter with them wherever they go...


----------



## swags

Word is the promise ring was faked. Not that the scene felt very real to me anyway but I did think the ring was pretty.


https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/so...-us-weekly.html;_ylt=A0LEV0y0B8dTpTMAxSxXNyoA


----------



## melstar001

Sassys said:


> Jill Zarin was on Celebrity Wife Swap



I just watched this and surprisingly I quite enjoyed seeing Jill on tv again. She is looking quite good these days with her shorter haircut (she may have had this for a while, I haven't paid much attention to her since she departed RHONY). Not only was she bearable on CWS but, dare I say it, _likeable_!


----------



## keodi

melstar001 said:


> I just watched this and surprisingly I quite enjoyed seeing Jill on tv again. *She is looking quite good these days with her shorter haircut (she may have had this for a while, I haven't paid much attention to her since she departed RHONY). Not only was she bearable on CWS but, dare I say it, likeable*!



I agree!


----------



## Althea G.

I wonder a bit if they'll use Ramona's divorce in the next season, if there is a next season.


----------



## creighbaby

Sassys said:


> Jill Zarin was on Celebrity Wife Swap
> Full episode on ABC.com
> http://abc.go.com/shows/celebrity-w...jenna-von-oy-jill-zarin?cid=abc_ss2_cws_watch
> 
> Actress Jenna von Oy is best known for her role on the family comedy Blossom. Jenna lives in Nashville, TN with her husband Brad and daughter Gray (2), where they live a quiet life removed from the spotlight. Expecting their second daughter, Brad and Jenna are hands-on parents who do everything together, including all of the household chores like mowing the lawn, cooking, cleaning and childcare.  Jenna and Brad enjoy spending time at home and rarely go out, and always bring their daughter with them wherever they go...




Jill Zarin was absolutely insulting.


----------



## rockhollow

Sassys said:


> Jill Zarin was on Celebrity Wife Swap
> Full episode on ABC.com
> http://abc.go.com/shows/celebrity-w...jenna-von-oy-jill-zarin?cid=abc_ss2_cws_watch
> 
> Actress Jenna von Oy is best known for her role on the family comedy Blossom. Jenna lives in Nashville, TN with her husband Brad and daughter Gray (2), where they live a quiet life removed from the spotlight. Expecting their second daughter, Brad and Jenna are hands-on parents who do everything together, including all of the household chores like mowing the lawn, cooking, cleaning and childcare.  Jenna and Brad enjoy spending time at home and rarely go out, and always bring their daughter with them wherever they go...



I watched. I thought Jill looked good, but she seemed just like the old Jill from housewife days, and she continued to tell us that all thought out this show it seemed.
She seemed to feel that was some kind of good credentials, like somehow it made her superior.
I didn't like her attitude at all. I felt all her cute talk was always at some one else's expense.

Back to the Housewives - it's good this season is over, I just don't what they'll have to do to vamp this series up.

I couldn't feel anything close to sympathy for Ramona and Avery leaving. Mario and Ramona seemed so detached from each other. It must have been stressful on Avery.
And Ramona acting like there was nothing wrong between them, when we all know different. I'm done with Ramona.

 Thankfully not much Aviva this week, I guess we'll be getting the full dose next week in the finale.
I guess she was looking for a bit of positive PR with her little clip about helping the woman from the Boston Marathon. I was a kind thing to do, I'll grudging say. Please I hope George isn't at the party next week. Hopefully that man has been banished full time from the series.

Again, Sonja was drunk at the party, I'll having a hard time liking her this season, but I remember the old Sonja and want the best for her. I hope this whole Harry thing isn't just for the show, I'm hoping he really wanted a future with her, and she defiantly seems happy in his company. He does seems to understand and accept her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read over the weekend that Mario's gf tried to confront Ramona in a restaurant. Apparently she is still screwing him and wanted her to know. Klassy.

I bought some shapewear this week because they were super cheap ($5). Got home and realized it was yummie tummy by Heather. I really liked them! Better than spanx.


----------



## rockhollow

BagOuttaHell said:


> I read over the weekend that Mario's gf tried to confront Ramona in a restaurant. Apparently she is still screwing him and wanted her to know. Klassy.
> 
> I bought some shapewear this week because they were super cheap ($5). Got home and realized it was yummie tummy by Heather. I really liked them! Better than spanx.



As much as I don't care for Ramona, I wouldn't want this to happen to any woman, but that said, what can Ramona expect - Mario is a cheater and she took him back. And from what we're heard, this wasn't his first girlfriend - yuck!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

rockhollow said:


> As much as I don't care for Ramona, I wouldn't want this to happen to any woman, but that said, what can Ramona expect - Mario is a cheater and she took him back. And from what we're heard, this wasn't his first girlfriend - yuck!



I totally agree. The woman is mean. But I guess we are seeing why. Hurt people, hurt people.

This mistress is completely out of order. I don't care what the circumstances are. This is wrong.

Ramona should punch Mario in the face first and then finish her off.


----------



## slang

BagOuttaHell said:


> I read over the weekend that Mario's gf tried to confront Ramona in a restaurant. Apparently she is still screwing him and wanted her to know. Klassy.
> 
> I bought some shapewear this week because they were super cheap ($5). Got home and realized it was yummie tummy by Heather. I really liked them! Better than spanx.




I've read a couple of places that Yummy tummy is better than spanx so I'd def try it if I ever came across them. Personally I don't care for spanx at all, it's the worse shape wear I've ever bought.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Ramona is such a repulsive loud-mouth! I can't stand her!


----------



## Michele26

Why is Ramona choosing to stay with Mario knowing he's still cheating on her?


----------



## Creativelyswank

Sophie-Rose said:


> Ramona is such a repulsive loud-mouth! I can't stand her!




I've recently developed an affinity for Pinot Grigio but I don't want to be associated with Ramona, especially in taste. Lol.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Creativelyswank said:


> I've recently developed an affinity for Pinot Grigio but I don't want to be associated with Ramona, especially in taste. Lol.




Hahahaha


----------



## Sassys

Ramona Vs. Andy: RHONY Reunion First Look
The dramatic first part kicks off next Tuesday&#8212;watch a preview.

http://www.bravotv.com/blogs/the-dish/ramona-vs-andy-rhony-reunion-first-look


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> Why is Ramona choosing to stay with Mario knowing he's still cheating on her?



All mouth and low self esteem


----------



## DC-Cutie

Creativelyswank said:


> I've recently developed an affinity for Pinot Grigio but I don't want to be associated with Ramona, especially in taste. Lol.



As long as you don't bust out doing 'turtle time' you're ok


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> As long as you don't bust out doing 'turtle time' you're ok



 I was in the wine shop last night and they had Ramona's wine next to Skinny girl. I debated trying Ramona's since I love Pinot.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I seriously pause before I order or purchase, thinking "is this the first step on a slippery slope to crazy eyes?"


----------



## Sassys

Sonja can't afford flowers but she can afford Le Cirque?
Sonja lives 5 blocks from Le Cirque, why is she carrying a birkin and not a clutch
Pigs in a blanket at Le Cirque?
Ask the psychic there if she has asthma?


----------



## shortsweetness

Mouth on the floor!!!! Aviva seriously needs help, inpatient help.


----------



## DivineMissM

Aviva is so contrived. Heather nailed it on WWHL when she said Aviva's been waiting 2 yrs to do that.


----------



## sgj99

and the Award for Best Line of the Season goes to .... Carole!

"_the party isn't over until the fat lady sings or the skinny b*tch throws the leg._"  

now that was classic!


----------



## Sassys

Sonja's team:
Dentist - uh, didn't her tooth pop out, so how good can he be
Psychic - uh she didn't see her going broke and not being able to sell that townhouse


----------



## Sassys

Just checked out Le Cirque private room menu and the do indeed serve pigs in a blanket. Lol


----------



## tesi

that birkin well,  not looking right to me&#8230;.


----------



## DivineMissM

"I can't aesthetically deal with this"  ROFL  Oh Sonya.


----------



## Althea G.

Hats off to Heather for keeping it real! But I wonder what Reid must be thinking: who the heck did I marry?


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Just checked out Le Cirque private room menu and the do indeed serve pigs in a blanket. Lol




I entertain a lot and believe it or not pigs in a blanket always fly off the table! I tried them about 2 yrs ago as a " retro " kind of snack for a party and they were the first thing finished. I serve them all the time now, they are always the first thing to go-LoL! However, it is a surprise at Le Cirque...


----------



## *schmoo*

DivineMissM said:


> Aviva is so contrived. Heather nailed it on WWHL when she said Aviva's been waiting 2 yrs to do that.



I wasn't listening closely to WWHL, but Heather was saying something about how they had to inconveniently move around for Aviva basically to carry this out (not that they knew what Aviva was going to do).


----------



## Sassys

*schmoo* said:


> I wasn't listening closely to WWHL, but Heather was saying something about how they had to inconveniently move around for Aviva basically to carry this out (not that they knew what Aviva was going to do).



She said they were talking at a high top table and Aviva wanted to move to a regular table. Heather believes it was so she could get the leg off easier.


----------



## Nahreen

It´s turtle time here, and yes I´m having Pinot Grigio whilst catching up on the latest episode. :greengrin:


----------



## Nahreen

It´s quite funny but it seems LuAnn and Sonia like the same type of guys, it was Harry and that Tomas guy (the Johnny Depp lookalike).


----------



## Sassys

So I didn't watch some episodes (boring). What was the thing about Luanne and the facialist?


----------



## Nahreen

Sassys said:


> So I didn't watch some episodes (boring). What was the thing about Luanne and the facialist?



If you are referring to Sonia. It was Sonias facialist that gossiped about LuAnn and her men when she was giving Sonia and Kristen facial treatment at Sonias house. LuAnn got upset that Sonia did not tell the therapist to stuff it.

LuAnn and Harry both deny they went home together and just went clubbing but one still wonders if they are lying. Maby Lu wanted some rebound sex after breaking up with Jaques.:wondering


----------



## Creativelyswank

Harry is truly capitalizing in this madness. Now if Carole sleeps with him...well maybe there is something we don't know. Or pigs will fly and not across the table in blankets at Le Cirque.


----------



## swags

Sonja's team Sonja party was hilarious. I was thinking who I could invite to a Team Me party. My hairdresser, the guys who cut a tree down for us, the cashier at Giant Eagle, our vet....its a doable concept!

I hope that was the last of Aviva.


----------



## chowlover2

swags said:


> Sonja's team Sonja party was hilarious. I was thinking who I could invite to a Team Me party. My hairdresser, the guys who cut a tree down for us, the cashier at Giant Eagle, our vet....its a doable concept!
> 
> I hope that was the last of Aviva.


 Team Swags, the guy who cut down a tree for us-dead!


----------



## Ladybug09

Was the leg episode worth all the build up/waiting for?


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Was the leg episode worth all the build up/waiting for?



Nope. But if I was there, I would have stepped over it and left. 

I believe Heather when she said on WWHL, Aviva planned that crap. I don't believe a fake leg can come off that damn fast.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Was the leg episode worth all the build up/waiting for?


 No!


Sassys said:


> Nope. But if I was there, I would have stepped over it and left.
> 
> I believe Heather when she said on WWHL, Aviva planned that crap. I don't believe a fake leg can come off that damn fast.


Yes, no way she got the leg off that fast without planning.


----------



## LADC_chick

Like Heather said, Aviva has wanted to pull this stunt since last season. Listen to her little monologue that she gave after she threw the x-rays at Heather. No one had said anything about Aviva being fake. They said they thought she was lying about the asthma, but Aviva had her little speech all prepared (no doubt she'd been rehearsing it for weeks) and she needed to be sitting down, with her prosthetic no longer attached, so she could pull it off as the denoument to her grand speech.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Nope. But if I was there, I would have stepped over it and left.
> 
> I believe Heather when she said on WWHL, Aviva planned that crap. I don't believe a fake leg can come off that damn fast.





chowlover2 said:


> No!
> 
> Yes, no way she got the leg off that fast without planning.



i think she had it in the big tote she was carrying the x-rays in, she has several "legs."  when she walked in she had a huge gray tote on her shoulder that looked inappropriate for her dress and the occasion so i figure she had all that stuff in it.


----------



## beekmanhill

sgj99 said:


> i think she had it in the big tote she was carrying the x-rays in, she has several "legs."  when she walked in she had a huge gray tote on her shoulder that looked inappropriate for her dress and the occasion so i figure she had all that stuff in it.



Agree, I noticed the tote immediately.  She never carries bags like that.  It had the extra leg in it, I guarantee,


----------



## Love Of My Life

I am thinking Aviva was waiting & planning that "moment" like nobody's business.
She wanted to put those girls in their "place" & catch them off guard & leave
them speechless... & her method was pathetic!!

Its a sad way to call attention to yourself.. Its unflattering, insulting & contrived..

It also says so much about who she is as a person & her character.
Would also be curious as to what Reid thought of this stunt?


She is in desperate need of help.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i think she had it in the big tote she was carrying the x-rays in, she has several "legs."  when she walked in she had a huge gray tote on her shoulder that looked inappropriate for her dress and the occasion so i figure she had all that stuff in it.





beekmanhill said:


> Agree, I noticed the tote immediately.  She never carries bags like that.  It had the extra leg in it, I guarantee,



I didn't even pay attention to the bag . I did pay attention to why the hell Sonja came with such a big back and she came from her house to the restaurant which is 4 blocks.


----------



## *schmoo*

From Aviva: 





> "I just thought the whole thing was funny," the housewife, 45, tells Us, "I just think accusing somebody of making up an illness is funny, I think Heather [Thomson] standing up and yelling at me like a pit bull is funny. I think me getting angry and throwing my leg on the table was really funny and crazy. I get a hoot out of it. But of course, I was definitely brought to the end of my rope, or the end of my leg so to speak."
> 
> The blonde outcast of the season adds that she "wanted to make a point" about all the lies she was accused of telling throughout the entire season. "They were kind of saying that I was implying all the time that I was lying about Carole [Radziwill] with Bookgate and I was lying about my asthma and the reasons for not going on the [Montana] trip, and I was lying about neither," she added, "Im on a reality show and I expect to be made fun of and ridiculed -- I get all that and I expect it all. But, I dont appreciate being called a liar when I really tell the truth."
> 
> Drescher, who lost the lower half of her left leg in a freak accident as a child, is now facing yet another rumor -- that the leg throw was "premeditated."
> 
> Costar/frenemy Thomson suggested just that on Bravo's "Watch What Happens Live" on July 22. She also said I was laughable.'" Drescher recalls. "So, was I planning it? I didnt plan it. It was not a premeditated leg-throw." In fact, Drescher explains, it only takes "about one second" to remove the prosthesis.
> 
> Looking back at the incident, which had cohort Sonja Morgan, LuAnn de Lesseps, Kristen Taekman, Heather Thomson, and Ramona Singer, in hysterics and horror, the mother of four insists she doesn't have any regrets.
> 
> http://wonderwall.msn.com/tv/aviva-drescher-throwing-my-leg-on-rhony-1827851.story


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> Agree, I noticed the tote immediately. She never carries bags like that. It had the extra leg in it, I guarantee,


 Agreed! What on earth does her husband see in her? 

I LOVE the bag in your avatar, have been trying to find one at a not too horrendous price...


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! What on earth does her husband see in her?
> 
> I LOVE the bag in your avatar, have been trying to find one at a not too horrendous price...


I think they try desperately hard for a "plot" so they'll remain on the show.  It is sort of sad.  Last year she was phobic, this year she isn't but she has asthma and throws a leg.

Thanks for the compliment.  I sold most of my Louis bags this year, but couldn't bear to part with this one.


----------



## Rouge H

Who comes to a party with your chest xray in your bag? 
Whaat? Who does that?
Holla- Aviva


----------



## beekmanhill

Rouge H said:


> Who comes to a party with your chest xray in your bag?
> Whaat? Who does that?
> Holla- Aviva


I have a feeling it was her last asthmatic gasp on the show.  I doubt if she will be back next year.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I have a feeling it was her last asthmatic gasp on the show.  I doubt if she will be back next year.



They needed a new Kelly and clearly Aviva is crazy like Kelly. I think she will be back, if they don't recast everyone because of low ratings.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> They needed a new Kelly and clearly Aviva is crazy like Kelly. I think she will be back, if they don't recast everyone because of low ratings.


Yeah, I"ve read that ratings are low.  Too bad because it is my favorite.  I've pretty much given up the other RH shows.   
I hope its renewed and recasting is at a minimum.  I love Carole, Heather, even Kristen.  Ramona is good for comic effect.  I'm done with Sonja and her pretenses, and think Aviva and her father have no place on the show.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, I"ve read that ratings are low.  Too bad because it is my favorite.  I've pretty much given up the other RH shows.
> I hope its renewed and recasting is at a minimum.  I love Carole, Heather, even Kristen.  Ramona is good for comic effect.  I'm done with Sonja and her pretences, and think Aviva has no place on t he show.



I say they all should go. I have 3 episodes saved to my DVR that I have no desire to watch. This season was so damn boring.


----------



## zippie

I just read Carole's blog and laughed about her comment saying that she looks younger than Aviva.  Oh Carole dear, what do you see when you look in the mirror?  Do you see those giant buck teeth and squinty eyes?  She looks every bit as old as 50, no one loves Carole as much as Carole.


----------



## Sassys

zippie said:


> I just read Carole's blog and laughed about her comment saying that she looks younger than Aviva.  Oh Carole dear, what do you see when you look in the mirror?  Do you see those giant buck teeth and squinty eyes?  She looks every bit as old as 50, *no one loves Carole as much as Carole*.



As she should...


----------



## LADC_chick

Sassys said:


> As she should...



Say that!

Anyway, as much as I don't like Aviva, they don't need to recast the show. Recasting is what caused the ratings to fall. They can't keep switching out the women expecting that people will tune in just to watch a new person on an already established show.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, I"ve read that ratings are low.  Too bad because it is my favorite.  I've pretty much given up the other RH shows.
> I hope its renewed and recasting is at a minimum.  I love Carole, Heather, even Kristen.  Ramona is good for comic effect.  *I'm done with Sonja and her pretenses,* and think Aviva and her father have no place on the show.



Me too. She is just too narcissistic and tbh, I can't stand it. It makes me sick how she's so delusional to think that these people care about her (Team Sonja). They just want air time. She's not a good friend. It's all about Sonja.

This is definitely my favorite Housewives franchise and I honestly hope it stays. I stopped watching Atlanta a few years ago. I just couldn't take the insanity and I definitely couldn't take Nene.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

tesi said:


> that birkin well,  not looking right to me.



I thought the same thing. I am not a Birkin expert by any means, but even I thought it looked really fake, and oddly shaped.


----------



## Ladybug09

Can I get an Amen?


I love Ru!!!

He throws sooo much shade on that show...




Sassys said:


> As she should...


----------



## Ladybug09

zippie said:


> I just read Carole's blog and laughed about her comment saying that she looks younger than Aviva.  Oh Carole dear, what do you see when you look in the mirror?  Do you see those giant buck teeth and squinty eyes?  She looks every bit as old as 50, no one loves Carole as much as Carole.


Very old!!!

I actually think Aviva is pretty, when she keeps her mouth shut...


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Sassys said:


> Sonja can't afford flowers but she can afford Le Cirque?
> Sonja lives 5 blocks from Le Cirque, why is she carrying a birkin and not a clutch
> *Pigs in a blanket at Le Cirque?*
> Ask the psychic there if she has asthma?



I noticed that it was the only food item that was served. Or maybe I missed something?

I have a feeling she just rented out their room for show, and that's it. But didn't have them cater the food. Le Cirque probably figured why not, it's free publicitynot that they'd need it anyway.

I'm sorry, I just can't see them serving pigs in a blanket. lol


----------



## Sassys

Mid Century Gal said:


> I noticed that it was the only food item that was served. Or maybe I missed something?
> 
> I have a feeling she just rented out their room for show, and that's it. But didn't have them cater the food. Le Cirque probably figured why not, it's free publicitynot that they'd need it anyway.
> 
> *I'm sorry, I just can't see them serving pigs in a blanket.* lol



I looked on their website menu. They do indeed carry it


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, I"ve read that ratings are low. Too bad because it is my favorite. I've pretty much given up the other RH shows.
> I hope its renewed and recasting is at a minimum. I love Carole, Heather, even Kristen. Ramona is good for comic effect. I'm done with Sonja and her pretenses, and think Aviva and her father have no place on the show.


 Agreed!


Sassys said:


> As she should...


 My Aunt went to a psychiatrist years ago, he asked her who she loved most in her life, she said her husband & kids. He told her you have to love yourself before you can love anyone else. Carole has her head on straight, believe it or not.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> My Aunt went to a psychiatrist years ago, he asked her who she loved most in her life, she said her husband & kids. He told her you have to love yourself before you can love anyone else. *Carole has her head on straight, believe it or not*.



Yep!

My boss is *always* telling me, "You need to be more selfish".


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Yep!
> 
> My boss is *always* telling me, "You need to be more selfish".


I was young when that happened and it really helped shape my life. I learned to put myself first, if I'm not happy, no one around me will be.


----------



## Creativelyswank

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, I"ve read that ratings are low.  Too bad because it is my favorite.  I've pretty much given up the other RH shows.
> I hope its renewed and recasting is at a minimum.  I love Carole, Heather, even Kristen.  Ramona is good for comic effect.  I'm done with Sonja and her pretenses, and think Aviva and her father have no place on the show.




Completely agree.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Can I get an Amen?
> 
> 
> I love Ru!!!
> 
> He throws sooo much shade on that show...



.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> As she should...


I think Carole has a very interesting look, a bit quirky.  I love how she dresses.  She's witty and smart and interesting.  Aviva has the usual Upper East Side blonde hair and botox and facial work.  I think she makes a dramatic appearance because she is tall and has some beautiful clothes.


----------



## beekmanhill

Mid Century Gal said:


> I noticed that it was the only food item that was served. Or maybe I missed something?
> 
> I have a feeling she just rented out their room for show, and that's it. But didn't have them cater the food. Le Cirque probably figured why not, it's free publicitynot that they'd need it anyway.
> 
> I'm sorry, I just can't see them serving pigs in a blanket. lol


Didn't the room look very shabby in general?   I know it was a separate room, but it isn't what I think of when I think of LeCirque. 

There have been lots of scenes at LeCirque since the beginning of the series.  I used to think it was because it was so close to Jill and Bethenny and Sonja in the old days, but now I think its some sort of promotional deal.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Didn't the room look very shabby in general?   I know it was a separate room, but it isn't what I think of when I think of LeCirque.
> 
> There have been lots of scenes at LeCirque since the beginning of the series.  I used to think it was because it was so close to Jill and Bethenny and Sonja in the old days, but now I think its some sort of promotional deal.



That's the real private room there. I've been there for drinks.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> That's the real private room there. I've been there for drinks.


I've been by it many times and never went in.  Think I'll stick with that plan.     I did have drinks once or twice when it was in The Palace.  It was lovely.


----------



## DivineMissM

sgj99 said:


> i think she had it in the big tote she was carrying the x-rays in, she has several "legs."  when she walked in she had a huge gray tote on her shoulder that looked inappropriate for her dress and the occasion so i figure she had all that stuff in it.



Oh my gosh!  I bet you're right.  What a nut.



Sassys said:


> They needed a new Kelly and clearly Aviva is crazy like Kelly. I think she will be back, if they don't recast everyone because of low ratings.



Aviva makes me miss Kelly.  At least Kelly's crazy rants seemed genuine.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Aviva and Sonja have to go. For years I loved Sonja, but this year she is beyond delusional. Each episode she has gotten worse and worse. She needs a script for Adderal because she is all over the place. I watch her escapades and flinch for her poor daughter. Both Heather and Josh ( Kristen's hubby ), legitimate business people offered her help.  Even Ramona suggested letting the townhouse go and moving into a more manageable apt. Did she even listen, no. At this point, I feel she deserves where she is at this time. 

Aviva brings nothing to the show but her phobias and sickness. And don't forget about George. If I never heard from either of them again I would be perfectly happy. Sadly I think Andy will keep her, after the leg throw as she  really brings the crazy.


----------



## beekmanhill

DivineMissM said:


> Oh my gosh!  I bet you're right.  What a nut.
> 
> 
> 
> Aviva makes me miss Kelly.  At least Kelly's crazy rants seemed genuine.


I thought I was the only one who liked kelly.  I believe she had some sort of information processing problem , for lack of a better term, but she was genuine.  I hated how they treated her on Scary Island and the comments they made later.  Bethenny Frankel's sharp tongue in particular comes to mind.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I thought I was the only one who liked kelly.  I believe she had some sort of information processing problem , for lack of a better term, but she was genuine.  I hated how they treated her on Scary Island and the comments they made later.  Bethenny Frankel's sharp tongue in particular comes to mind.



Kelly was a ditzy nut case that needed her meds. I could not stand her or any other ditzy woman.


----------



## Goldfox

It takes 7 Real Housewives of New York City to make the throwing of someone's prosthetic leg a boring, undramatic affair... Le sigh. 

It's not that I want a recast, because I like them hanging out peacefully, just get rid of the bish trying and falling at creating false drama.


----------



## beekmanhill

Goldfox said:


> It takes 7 Real Housewives of New York City to make the throwing of someone's prosthetic leg a boring, undramatic affair... Le sigh.
> 
> It's not that I want a recast, because I like them hanging out peacefully, just get rid of the bish trying and falling at creating false drama.


Also, maybe the show made a mistake using it as a promo so often.  So it wasn't a surprise to the viewers.


Anyway, hope they renew the franchise.   Sonja really will be broke otherwise.


----------



## arhient

Leg Throw was hilarious! You have to be brave to do that  although I loved her Jimmy Choos


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

beekmanhill said:


> I think Carole has a very interesting look, a bit quirky.  I love how she dresses.  She's witty and smart and interesting.



I agree. I think Carole looks great. She may not be traditionally beautiful, but I think her personality and sense of style personifies that, so it kind of bothers me how people in here criticize her looks, her teeth, etc. Not everyone looks like a model and I personally don't think people should be judged solely on their looks.

In my opinion, her appearance is indicative of her personality and her style.

I think she's awesome!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Mid Century Gal said:


> I agree. I think Carole looks great. She may not be traditionally beautiful, but I think her personality and sense of style personifies that, so it kind of bothers me how people in here criticize her looks, her teeth, etc. Not everyone looks like a model and I personally don't think people should be judged solely on their looks.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, her appearance is indicative of her personality and her style.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's awesome!




And her appt is amazing!!!


----------



## nycmom

beekmanhill said:


> I think Carole has a very interesting look, a bit quirky.  I love how she dresses.  She's witty and smart and interesting.  Aviva has the usual Upper East Side blonde hair and botox and facial work.  I think she makes a dramatic appearance because she is tall and has some beautiful clothes.





Mid Century Gal said:


> I agree. I think Carole looks great. She may not be traditionally beautiful, but I think her personality and sense of style personifies that, so it kind of bothers me how people in here criticize her looks, her teeth, etc. Not everyone looks like a model and I personally don't think people should be judged solely on their looks.
> 
> In my opinion, her appearance is indicative of her personality and her style.
> 
> I think she's awesome!



yes its very easy to criticize anonymously behind a computer screen! it reminds me of this jimmy kimmel bit...

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/jimmy-kimmel-crashes-oscar-red-carpet-to-ridicule-mean-tweeters/

i also like caroles style, love her apartment, and am impressed with what she has accomplished. she seems like an interesting person, has certainly had an interesting life, and from what we can tell seems to be a good friend. i'd much rather sit next to her at a dinner party than someone who feels the need to disparage other women based on aspects of their (natural) appearance.


----------



## green.bee

beekmanhill said:


> I think Carole has a very interesting look, a bit quirky.  I love how she dresses.  She's witty and smart and interesting.





Mid Century Gal said:


> I agree. I think Carole looks great. She may not be traditionally beautiful, but I think her personality and sense of style personifies that, so it kind of bothers me how people in here criticize her looks, her teeth, etc. Not everyone looks like a model and I personally don't think people should be judged solely on their looks.
> 
> In my opinion, her appearance is indicative of her personality and her style.
> 
> I think she's awesome!





nycmom said:


> yes its very easy to criticize anonymously behind a computer screen! it reminds me of this jimmy kimmel bit...
> 
> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/jimmy-kimmel-crashes-oscar-red-carpet-to-ridicule-mean-tweeters/
> 
> i also like caroles style, love her apartment, and am impressed with what she has accomplished. she seems like an interesting person, has certainly had an interesting life, and from what we can tell seems to be a good friend. i'd much rather sit next to her at a dinner party than someone who feels the need to disparage other women based on aspects of their (natural) appearance.




I couldn't agree more. I like Carole the most of all HW.


----------



## tesi

carole's apartment is amazing&#8230;..and generally i find her style the most interesting.  not saying its always right, but it is her through and through.  the girl is clearly intelligent, and  her involvement with the show is a calculated move to promote her writing career.  she wants to sell books, and the exposure is priceless.  you might not like her, but it's not easy to hate her, which is actually amazing in any RH franchise.  

and, the birkin was not a birkin.  that is definitive.  sonja keeps trying to fake it till she makes it. (or until she can capture some other wealthy old fool to make it for her).


----------



## limom

Bof, since carol feels free to criticize her co-workers on everything and everything, I don't see why she is above being criticized.
Her bons mots are still insulting and just as demeaning toward others.
If she is following a script, I am sure that she is clever enough to realize that it is her persona that is being critiqued not her real self.
As far as her appearance, whatever works for her.


----------



## bisbee

I like Carole...she and Heather are my favorites on the show.  Why?  Because they are both SO bright and accomplished.  I'd rather listen to either of them talk than any of the others.  

Sonja is so delusional...I actually am embarrassed by her!  

Ramona is on my last nerve...I can't even say anything nice about her.  

Kristen is terribly annoying...if she would just stop that habit of hers of not letting things go...she is like a dog with a bone...and I am disturbed by her relationship with her husband.


----------



## needloub

Ladybug09 said:


> Was the leg episode worth all the build up/waiting for?


  It was already a boring season, but the leg slam and throw was funny!



chowlover2 said:


> I was young when that happened and it really helped shape my life. I learned to put myself first, if I'm not happy, no one around me will be.


So true!!



limom said:


> *Bof, since carol feels free to criticize her co-workers on everything and everything, I don't see why she is above being criticized*.
> Her bons mots are still insulting and just as demeaning toward others.
> If she is following a script, I am sure that she is clever enough to realize that it is her persona that is being critiqued not her real self.
> As far as her appearance, whatever works for her.


True...I'm not smitten by Carole...


----------



## rockhollow

The whole 'leg throwdown' was a bit of disappointment. It was all just too orchestrated. I don't think she removed that leg, I think that was a spare she had in her purse. I bet she had practiced that speech a million times before delivering it.
This whole season was a bit of letdown.

Poor Sonja, again she really just looked like a crazy fool. I know she brought most of it on herself, but I sure didn't like the way Bravo played up her craziness, and not in a good way. 
If she ever hoped to land another rich socialite, I think this last season on the show squashed that.
I was hoping for something between her and Harry, but I think that was all staged for the show now, and there was never really any depth to their relationship.

And after how crazy Ramona was a the beginning of the season, she sure was quiet at that final party - did she not get enough Ramona Pinot?

Now just the reunion. I hope it's not going to be all about Aviva.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

bisbee said:


> Sonja is so delusional...I actually am embarrassed by her!



I am too. She is just so narcissistic that she doesn't even see how absurd she looks. I find it hilarious how she's so into herself that she calls her interns and people around her Team Sonja? Who does that??? And really, interns??? The woman doesn't even work and let's face it, her so-called business ideas are a joke and clearly aren't coming to fruition. Seems like she's trying to ride the RH bandwagon by becoming successful with businesses.

It ain't working, Sonja darling!!!! Give up now while you have your dignityor what's left of it.



needloub said:


> It was already a boring season, but the leg slam and throw was funny!



Haha reminds me of the whole table flipping from Teresa during the first season lol


----------



## Aimee3

Mid Century Gal said:


> I am too. She is just so narcissistic that she doesn't even see how absurd she looks. I find it hilarious how she's so into herself that she calls her interns and people around her Team Sonja? Who does that??? And really, interns??? The woman doesn't even work and let's face it, her so-called business ideas are a joke and clearly aren't coming to fruition. Seems like she's trying to ride the RH bandwagon by becoming successful with businesses.
> 
> It ain't working, Sonja darling!!!! Give up now while you have your dignityor what's left of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha reminds me of the whole table flipping from Teresa during the first season lol


Bravo must have put Aviva up to it.  I was curious and looked up the cost of "legs" and they can be $100,000. US dollars and up!  I can't imagine she would just throw something that expensive and risk damaging it, but then again, she's not rational, so maybe she would!


----------



## BarbadosBride

Bravo, this season was Boring! Bring back glam NYC next year and let that be the last we see of Aviva!


----------



## chowlover2

I find it amazing that no one from the school where Sonja finds the " interns " has called her out. Unpaid house help is more like it. I love how Sonja has no money, but does have money to consult a psychic. She has what my Mom would have called  " more money than brains " and in her case, that isn't saying much...


----------



## Michele26

chowlover2 said:


> I find it amazing that no one from the school where Sonja finds the " interns " has called her out. Unpaid house help is more like it. I love how Sonja has no money, but does have money to consult a psychic. She has what my Mom would have called  " more money than brains " and in her case, that isn't saying much...



Did she say that one of "her people" was a stylist? I loved everything she wore this season.


----------



## beekmanhill

Michele26 said:


> Did she say that one of "her people" was a stylist? I loved everything she wore this season.


Her stylist and her dermatologist are working wonders. She really looks good.  Now if she'd spend more time on important stuff..........well that wouldn't be Sonja.


----------



## Love4H

beekmanhill said:


> Her stylist and her dermatologist are working wonders. She really looks good.  Now if she'd spend more time on important stuff..........well that wouldn't be Sonja.



True. I want to know what she does to have that perfect skin. And her body looks great too.


----------



## limom

Love4H said:


> True. I want to know what she does to have that perfect skin. And her body looks great too.



She has never let herself goes and she maintain a constant weight.
But you are right, Sonja runs a tight game.
Her style is a bit dated and meh.
Same with the comtesse, a truly beautiful woman but she has a good style.(great jewelry) imo.


----------



## Sassys

Didn't Sonja get busted for keeping the tags on her clothes last season? So basically she is renting clothes from store.


----------



## Michele26

limom said:


> She has never let herself goes and she maintain a constant weight.
> But you are right, Sonja runs a tight game.
> Her style is a bit dated and meh.
> Same with the comtesse, a truly beautiful woman but she has a good style.(great jewelry) imo.



Sonja's style is far from dated. This season you can tell she definitely had help with her wardrobe.


----------



## limom

Michele26 said:


> Sonja's style is far from dated. This season you can tell she definitely had help with her wardrobe.



Really?
I have not watched this season, I just caught the commercials and WWHL.
Then good for her to have an updated wardrobe. Maybe things are looking up for her.


----------



## Michele26

limom said:


> Really?
> I have not watched this season, I just caught the commercials and WWHL.
> Then good for her to have an updated wardrobe. Maybe things are looking up for her.



 Her appearance is much better, but she's ten times crazier! Maybe since the show was recorded and she was forced to move out of her townhouse she stopped sleeping with 22 year olds.


----------



## limom

Michele26 said:


> Her appearance is much better, but she's ten times crazier! Maybe since the show was recorded and she was forced to move out of her townhouse she stopped sleeping with 22 year olds.



Oops. 
Better dressed Sonja against the world.
Well, at least she looks good.


----------



## sgj99

i don't think her style is "dated" but i think many times it's too young for her - which in fact ages you.

she stays slim and trim and her skin does look great ... but she is definitely riding the crazy train.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, I remember when Sonja was busted for the tags.  She said she kept the tags on to remember the style and the price.  Right.   She's been pretty current with style this season.     I get the feeling the Countess does not spend a whole lot on clothes; she may not have too much disposable income.   SHe can probably borrow for major occasions, and otherwise she buys fairly low level stuff I think.  But she looks great with those broad shoulders and gorgeous figure.


I don't think that Sonja rented the townhouse after all.  She is still in there.  She lost the house in France to her creditors.  Apparently it was very poorly maintained as well.


Edited to say I Googled and apparently she did rent it recently for $25K a month.   I swear I heard her on WWHL saying she was still in the house.   Who knows with Sonja?


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, I remember when Sonja was busted for the tags.  She said she kept the tags on to remember the style and the price.  Right.   She's been pretty current with style this season.     I get the feeling the Countess does not spend a whole lot on clothes; she may not have too much disposable income.   SHe can probably borrow for major occasions, and otherwise she buys fairly low level stuff I think.  But she looks great with those broad shoulders and gorgeous figure.
> 
> 
> I don't think that Sonja rented the townhouse after all.  She is still in there.  She lost the house in France to her creditors.  Apparently it was very poorly maintained as well.
> 
> 
> Edited to say I Googled and apparently she did rent it recently for $25K a month.   I swear I heard her on WWHL saying she was still in the house.   Who knows with Sonja?


Luann is naturally pretty and has an easy style.
The other ones look way out of touch.
Ramona with the satin.
The model with no bra.
Heather also dresses trendy but appropriately unless she changed too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja and Ramona look like wax figures


----------



## buzzytoes

Sonja makes no damn sense.


----------



## Creativelyswank

DC-Cutie said:


> Sonja and Ramona look like wax figures
> 
> View attachment 2701957




That whole couch indeed does. Aviva's teeth look like dentures.


----------



## sgj99

i love how the women are separated on the two couches - you have the sane, reasonable women: LuAnn, Carole, Heather and Kristen / then you have the mean, crazy girls: Ramona, Sonja, and Aviva.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ramona can dish it but can't take it. Now for once I agree with Luann. Ramona talked crap about her marriage and now the table has turned she doesn't want anyone to talk about it...


----------



## Jbb924

Wow Sonja is beyond delusional. I can't wait for Andy to go in on Ramona about Mario next week. She can dish it but she can't take it. I hope he doesn't back down.


----------



## Jbb924

DC-Cutie said:


> Ramona can dish it but can't take it. Now for once I agree with Luann. Ramona talked crap about her marriage and now the table has turned she doesn't want anyone to talk about it...



I saw this right after I posted my comment. Obviously I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Ramona can dish it but can't take it. Now for once I agree with Luann. Ramona talked crap about her marriage and now the table has turned she doesn't want anyone to talk about it...





Jbb924 said:


> Wow Sonja is beyond delusional. I can't wait for Andy to go in on Ramona about Mario next week. She can dish it but she can't take it. I hope he doesn't back down.



karma is a b*tch, isn't she?  Ramona has thrown so much trash-talk at LuAnn (including at the finale/team Sonja party where Ramona made LuAnn's break-up about her) but she can't handle it when she gets her own treatment.  i really don't blame LuAnn for smirking a little.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja and Ramona need to sign off. They are living in their own little world


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Sonja and Ramona need to sign off. They are living in their own little world



and Aviva.  that whole couch can be retired and replaced.


----------



## Jujuma

I think Sonja looks great this season. I really think her dermo does a great job with her skin. In past seasons she has been a little heavier though, I only notice cuz she was carrying her weight where I carry mine. Her's is gone, mine is not thank you very much menopause. I'm wondering if she had something done or she just doesn't eat when stressed, girlfriends gots stress! Remember on Scary Island she wore a one piece and held onto her sarong like it was a security blanket? This is the first season she has worn a bikini. Would like to know how she dropped the weight, I don't think it was a lot. Just those nasty last 5-15 that won't go away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja looks nice made up. But good lord, without the hair and makeup she's not turning any heads.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> and Aviva.  that whole couch can be retired and replaced.




Agreed!


----------



## chowlover2

Jujuma said:


> I think Sonja looks great this season. I really think her dermo does a great job with her skin. In past seasons she has been a little heavier though, I only notice cuz she was carrying her weight where I carry mine. Her's is gone, mine is not thank you very much menopause. I'm wondering if she had something done or she just doesn't eat when stressed, girlfriends gots stress! Remember on Scary Island she wore a one piece and held onto her sarong like it was a security blanket? This is the first season she has worn a bikini. Would like to know how she dropped the weight, I don't think it was a lot. Just those nasty last 5-15 that won't go away.




Lipo!


----------



## krissa

chowlover2 said:


> Lipo!



I was thinking the same thing...she did talk about working out in earlier seasons though, so maybe exercise too?


----------



## sgj99

Jujuma said:


> I think Sonja looks great this season. I really think her dermo does a great job with her skin. In past seasons she has been a little heavier though, I only notice cuz she was carrying her weight where I carry mine. Her's is gone, mine is not *thank you very much menopause.* I'm wondering if she had something done or she just doesn't eat when stressed, girlfriends gots stress! Remember on Scary Island she wore a one piece and held onto her sarong like it was a security blanket? This is the first season she has worn a bikini. Would like to know how she dropped the weight, I don't think it was a lot. Just those nasty last 5-15 that won't go away.



i hear you sister, me too!


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Sonja looks nice made up. But good lord, without the hair and makeup she's not turning any heads.



Yes she looks like a stork on crack.
The entire couch was whack.


----------



## swags

What was sonja going on about? Did she make some money in the pastflipping houses but now can't because of the judgement?


----------



## beekmanhill

It was the first I heard of Sonja flipping houses.  She lost her house in St. Tropez to her creditors, and she's in trouble in the East Side house that she cannot maintain.  I think this house flipping is another delusion just like her yacht.   Maybe Morgan had a yacht, but Sonja doesn't.   It is sad in a way, because I think she does not have a mean core.   Her 40 employees are all in her head.

I was happy to see LuAnn come front and center.   All this whispering about her has gone on for years, the smug remarks of Ramona, etc.   Now the tables are turned, Mario had a public affair with a crazy nut.   Ramona wants it kept quiet.  

I'm sorry Kristen got new boobs. Don't think they suit her.   

As for Aviva and her father, they can leave the show.  The left side of the couch is so much more interesting.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Lipo!



Agree! She did go see that plastic surgeon with Ramona and Ramona told her to just workout and she said why when I can get lipo.


----------



## kalodie1

Have not posted in a long time but after catching up on this season I just have to vent: In what way is it okay for some old pervert, aka George, to grope and speak with such vulgarity towards women? Dont people get arrested for groping? Why is it cute and funny when he grabs that idiot Kristin's breast ? It's really an outrage and Avviva is morally corrupt to not come out strongly against this guys behavior and Bravo is making light of it. Appalling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kalodie1 said:


> Have not posted in a long time but after catching up on this season I just have to vent: In what way is it okay for some old pervert, aka George, to grope and speak with such vulgarity towards women? Dont people get arrested for groping? Why is it cute and funny when he grabs that idiot Kristin's breast ? It's really an outrage and Avviva is morally corrupt to not come out strongly against this guys behavior and Bravo is making light of it. Appalling.



I'm sorry, but if another man grabbed my breast my man would not just stand by idle!!  Where was Kristen's husband during all of this?

Aviva, co-signs her fathers behavior and thinks nothing of it. Adding fuel to the fire having his engagement party at the museum of sex. Was having it on a boat or nice restaurant just out of the questions?

I need both of them to leave next season. Matter of fact do away with all of them. 

I can't wait to see Andy dig into Ramona.  She deserves it.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm sorry, but if another man grabbed my breast my man would not just stand by idle!!  Where was Kristen's husband during all of this?
> 
> Aviva, co-signs her fathers behavior and thinks nothing of it. *Adding fuel to the fire having his engagement party at the museum of sex. Was having it on a boat or nice restaurant just out of the questions?*
> 
> I need both of them to leave next season. Matter of fact do away with all of them.
> 
> I can't wait to see Andy dig into Ramona.  She deserves it.




There is a lounge/bar at the museum of sex


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> There is a lounge/bar at the museum of sex



I don't give a damn if there is a wedding chapel there. It's not appropriate. 

I say  bring Cody back (minus George). She seemed nice and I would love for her to read Ramona.


----------



## Jujuma

chowlover2 said:


> Lipo!







krissa said:


> I was thinking the same thing...she did talk about working out in earlier seasons though, so maybe exercise too?







sgj99 said:


> i hear you sister, me too!




Well, sign me up for whatever she's done because I think all her work looks very natural. Body and face. But how is she affording all this? I would think results like hers would be pretty pricey!


----------



## Deleted member 471265

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm sorry, but if another man grabbed my breast my man would not just stand by idle!!  *Where was Kristen's husband during all of this?*
> 
> Aviva, co-signs her fathers behavior and thinks nothing of it. Adding fuel to the fire having his engagement party at the museum of sex. Was having it on a boat or nice restaurant just out of the questions?
> 
> I need both of them to leave next season. Matter of fact do away with all of them.
> 
> I can't wait to see Andy dig into Ramona.  She deserves it.




Probably working on Eboost, as usual 

PS - I actually think the whole thing of having "interns" is the smartest business move Sonja has made for herself so far..


----------



## Sassys

This is the doc, Ramona and Sonja always go to on the show

http://www.sharongiesemd.com/index.html


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

DC-Cutie said:


> Sonja and Ramona look like wax figures
> 
> View attachment 2701957




Ramona looks like she just sharted &#128169;


----------



## limom

kalodie1 said:


> Have not posted in a long time but after catching up on this season I just have to vent: In what way is it okay for some old pervert, aka George, to grope and speak with such vulgarity towards women? Dont people get arrested for groping? Why is it cute and funny when he grabs that idiot Kristin's breast ? It's really an outrage and Avviva is morally corrupt to not come out strongly against this guys behavior and Bravo is making light of it. Appalling.


Yes, it is unreal.
Aviva justifying his behavior is even worst, imo.


DC-Cutie said:


> I'm sorry, but if another man grabbed my breast my man would not just stand by idle!!  Where was Kristen's husband during all of this?
> 
> Aviva, co-signs her fathers behavior and thinks nothing of it. Adding fuel to the fire having his engagement party at the museum of sex. Was having it on a boat or nice restaurant just out of the questions?
> 
> I need both of them to leave next season. Matter of fact do away with all of them.
> 
> I can't wait to see Andy dig into Ramona.  She deserves it.


Yes, while Ramona can be lauded for her business acumen, she is the worst friend a woman can have.
I am glad that Luann is coming for her.
Those housewives shows are passé anyway.
For true ratchet ness, love and hip hop is where it is at.


----------



## bisbee

"For true ratchet ness, love and hip hop is where it is at."

Just out of curiosity...what does that mean?


----------



## yslrg390

I might be the minority here but I like Sonja. I don't necessarily agree with all of her actions but out of all the ladies, she has the best spirit. With all of her financial issues, what's the harm in being delusional from time to time? She was able to live a charmed life by marring into a super rich family and she no longer has the financial cushion she used to. At least she experienced what some of the other HW's (other cities included) only pretend to have. She's working on settling her debts, she isn't rude, angry, or bitter like the other women. She's free to be who she wants and simply chooses to be happy.

Her sex talk might not be ladylike but none of the women are. She likes to mess around with men and they obviously like to mess with her. I do think she has changed since she first got on the show. I feel like she has taken on this Samantha Jones persona. She's single, attractive, and able to pull decent looking men.

Also, I tend to like the way she dresses, classic with a sexy edge. She, Aviva, and LuAnn are the best dressed on the show IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok so can we get back to trying to figure out what business Sonja has going on?  I mean that woman talks in circles and expects people to believe the BS

Lingerie business in France
Something with a Nigerian football team
Real estate investments 

And has the nerve to get mad at people like heather and Kristen's husband offering her FREE advice!  Then Harry giving her the side eye discussing all the non-existent businesses.  It's like she doesn't want to her the truth. She's still trying to live in the lifestyle afforded to her by Mr Morgan


----------



## DC-Cutie

yslrg390 said:


> I might be the minority here but I like Sonja. I don't necessarily agree with all of her actions but out of all the ladies, she has the best spirit. *With all of her financial issues, what's the harm in being delusional from time to time?* She was able to live a charmed life by marring into a super rich family and she no longer has the financial cushion she used to. At least she experienced what some of the other HW's (other cities included) only pretend to have. She's working on settling her debts, she isn't rude, angry, or bitter like the other women. She's free to be who she wants and simply chooses to be happy.
> 
> Her sex talk might not be ladylike but none of the women are. She likes to mess around with men and they obviously like to mess with her. I do think she has changed since she first got on the show. I feel like she has taken on this Samantha Jones persona. She's single, attractive, and able to pull decent looking men.
> 
> Also, I tend to like the way she dresses, classic with a sexy edge. She, Aviva, and LuAnn are the best dressed on the show IMO.




The harm is that when you financial issues like her, you have ZERO time to be delusional.  You need to get serious. 

If she was a single childless woman, carrying on like Samanatha would be OK. But she's not. She has a daughter. I can only imagine how she's getting picked on at school.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *The harm is that when you financial issues like her, you have ZERO time to be delusional.  You need to get serious. *
> 
> If she was a single childless woman, carrying on like Samanatha would be OK. But she's not. She has a daughter. I can only imagine how she's getting picked on at school.



AMEN!!!! She is to damn old to be playing make believe.


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> "For true ratchet ness, love and hip hop is where it is at."
> 
> Just out of curiosity...what does that mean?



Sorry.
You have to watch the show. It is the worst but very entertaining. It's on Vh1 and it is called Love and Hip Hop.


----------



## limom

yslrg390 said:


> I might be the minority here but I like Sonja. I don't necessarily agree with all of her actions but out of all the ladies, she has the best spirit. With all of her financial issues, what's the harm in being delusional from time to time? She was able to live a charmed life by marring into a super rich family and she no longer has the financial cushion she used to. At least she experienced what some of the other HW's (other cities included) only pretend to have. She's working on settling her debts, she isn't rude, angry, or bitter like the other women. She's free to be who she wants and simply chooses to be happy.
> 
> Her sex talk might not be ladylike but none of the women are. She likes to mess around with men and they obviously like to mess with her. I do think she has changed since she first got on the show. I feel like she has taken on this Samantha Jones persona. She's single, attractive, and able to pull decent looking men.
> 
> Also, I tend to like the way she dresses, classic with a sexy edge. She, Aviva, and LuAnn are the best dressed on the show IMO.



Unfortunately, she mislead investors and many people lost money because of her schemes and frauds.
If she was just eccentric and horny, I would agree with you, unfortunately that is far from being the case.
The woman is a menace to society.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> AMEN!!!! She is to damn old to be playing make believe.




How Sonja comes up with this stuff is beyond me! Even Harry told her she needed to focus!

How she get&#347; the funds to pay for psychics, etc is beyond me. he almost doesn't deserve to have money. I say that because she has a daughter who needs her love and attention. I can't imagine what the poor girl goes through. If she didn't have a child I would have no problem with her being a man chasing nutcase. She does, and that changes everything. I was a fan of hers til last season. Heather went above and beyond trying to help Sonja with the toaster oven. And look, all that work a Heather did was for nothing. 

Lifestyle expert? Sonja is no Martha Stewart.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> The harm is that when you financial issues like her, you have ZERO time to be delusional.  You need to get serious.
> 
> If she was a single childless woman, carrying on like Samanatha would be OK. But she's not. She has a daughter. I can only imagine how she's getting picked on at school.


good point...I was going to somewhat agree with the poster above, but I forgot that she has a daughter..


----------



## horse17

limom said:


> Unfortunately, she mislead investors and many people lost money because of her schemes and frauds.
> If she was just eccentric and horny, I would agree with you, unfortunately that is far from being the case.
> The woman is a menace to society.


another good point...jeesh....I guess I never knew this either..although I do know she is in deep shi$ with her finances...


----------



## kalodie1

At least Somja is a realistic portrayal of the scorned ex wife that some multi billionaire cast aside for a younger model. Sadly she is a real housewife of NYC and probably LA. It is a bit sad to watch, entertaining, but sad to sit back and watch.

I hope they fire Kristin. Boring and irrelevant and a complete cliche. Why do we want to see that? And her husband seems like a real jerk.


----------



## yslrg390

swags said:


> What was sonja going on about? Did she make some money in the pastflipping houses but now can't because of the judgement?


I think the point she was trying to make was that while she was married, she and her husband bought the house in St Tropez for 900k and she recently sold it for 5.5 million.


DC-Cutie said:


> The harm is that when you financial issues like her, you have ZERO time to be delusional.  You need to get serious.
> 
> If she was a single childless woman, carrying on like Samanatha would be OK. But she's not. She has a daughter. I can only imagine how she's getting picked on at school.


I think she has gotten serious. She is selling all of her properties, makes around 400k for being on housewives, and gets money from side opportunities here and there like other housewives do. Allegedly, her husband has not paid her the 3 million lump sum she was supposed to get and owes her child support. What more can she do? 


chowlover2 said:


> How Sonja comes up with this stuff is beyond me! Even Harry told her she needed to focus!
> 
> How she get&#347; the funds to pay for psychics, etc is beyond me. &#352;he almost doesn't deserve to have money. I say that because she has a daughter who needs her love and attention. I can't imagine what the poor girl goes through. If she didn't have a child I would have no problem with her being a man chasing nutcase. She does, and that changes everything. I was a fan of hers til last season. Heather went above and beyond trying to help Sonja with the toaster oven. And look, all that work a Heather did was for nothing.
> 
> Lifestyle expert? Sonja is no Martha Stewart.



Regarding Sonja's daughter, where does Mr. John Adams Morgan's accountability fall in to play? How come there is no disdain directed towards him. Both he and Sonja brought her into this world. She deserves his love and attention too.


----------



## Sassys

yslrg390 said:


> I think the point she was trying to make was that while she was married, she and her husband bought the house in St Tropez for 900k and she recently sold it for 5.5 million.
> 
> I think she has gotten serious. She is selling all of her properties, makes around 400k for being on housewives, and gets money from side opportunities here and there like other housewives do. Allegedly, her husband has not paid her the 3 million lump sum she was supposed to get and owes her child support. What more can she do?
> 
> 
> Regarding Sonja's daughter, where does Mr. John Adams Morgan's accountability fall in to play? How come there is no disdain directed towards him. *Both he and Sonja brought her into this world. She deserves his love and attention too*.



How do you know she is not getting attention from her father? He may well be paying for her 100% and is just not giving the money directly to Sonja, so she can pay for psychics, facialist and other foolishness. He may have very well told Sonja, sell the damn house and I will get you a two bedroom condo and she turned it down. He might have also said, sell the house and keep the money (it's worth more than the $3m she says she was owed).


----------



## beekmanhill

yslrg390 said:


> I think the point she was trying to make was that while she was married, she and her husband bought the house in St Tropez for 900k and she recently sold it for 5.5 million.
> 
> I think she has gotten serious. She is selling all of her properties, makes around 400k for being on housewives, and gets money from side opportunities here and there like other housewives do. Allegedly, her husband has not paid her the 3 million lump sum she was supposed to get and owes her child support. What more can she do?
> 
> 
> Regarding Sonja's daughter, where does Mr. John Adams Morgan's accountability fall in to play? How come there is no disdain directed towards him. Both he and Sonja brought her into this world. She deserves his love and attention too.


But we have not heard Mr. Morgan's side of the story, only Sonja's.  By her own admission she received the East Side townhouse and the St Tropez villa outright.  I would bet she recieved a lump sum alimony also because how would she have maintained these homes without income?  

You know she is getting child support and that Morgan is paying for all the child's expenses.  She just chooses not to mention it.  I assume the daughter is in boarding school.   I would also assume that the daughter spends a lot of the summertime with her father.   Sonja certainly doesn't stay in at night.  

She made bad investments (the movie deal) and somehow might have thought Morgan would make it right.  Why should he?  

So the St. Tropez house was recently sold by the bank and used to pay off creditors.  She could not sell it herself, she was asking too high a price, and it was in disrepair.  She is either still living in the East side townhouse or not, depending on who you believe.  She set a price last year and it was way too high.  

My sympathy for her financial problems is nil.      

She was Morgan's fourth wife.  She knew what she was getting when she went after him.  Besides, as she says, she has no problems.   Her gazillion businesses are going full steam ahead.


----------



## limom

yslrg390 said:


> I think the point she was trying to make was that while she was married, she and her husband bought the house in St Tropez for 900k and she recently sold it for 5.5 million.
> 
> I think she has gotten serious. She is selling all of her properties, makes around 400k for being on housewives, and gets money from side opportunities here and there like other housewives do. Allegedly, her husband has not paid her the 3 million lump sum she was supposed to get and owes her child support. What more can she do?
> 
> 
> Regarding Sonja's daughter, where does Mr. John Adams Morgan's accountability fall in to play? How come there is no disdain directed towards him. Both he and Sonja brought her into this world. She deserves his love and attention too.



The man was in her eighties when he divorced her.
I would gather that he is in his nineties now , he has better things to do than worrying about an ex wife.
As far as the daughter, he takes care of her financially.
In that milieu, there is not so much hands on parenting anyways and at his advanced age who knows how cognizant he is.
When he left Sonja, she was partying in Saint Trop.
He called her to come back stateside because he was ill but Madame Morgan was having too much of a good time to hurry home.
As a result, he dumped her.
I can't really blame a capricious billionaire for acting this way, Sonja knew all along what the deal was.
Now, she just lives in the past.
It is sad but she needs to come to grip with reality ASAP.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> How do you know she is not getting attention from her father? He may well be paying for her 100% and is just not giving the money directly to Sonja, so she can pay for psychics, facialist and other foolishness. He may have very well told Sonja, sell the damn house and I will get you a two bedroom condo and she turned it down. He might have also said, sell the house and keep the money (it's worth more than the $3m she says she was owed).





beekmanhill said:


> But we have not heard Mr. Morgan's side of the story, only Sonja's.  By her own admission she received the East Side townhouse and the St Tropez villa outright.  I would bet she recieved a lump sum alimony also because how would she have maintained these homes without income?
> 
> You know she is getting child support and that Morgan is paying for all the child's expenses.  She just chooses not to mention it.  I assume the daughter is in boarding school.   I would also assume that the daughter spends a lot of the summertime with her father.   Sonja certainly doesn't stay in at night.
> 
> She made bad investments (the movie deal) and somehow might have thought Morgan would make it right.  Why should he?
> 
> So the St. Tropez house was recently sold by the bank and used to pay off creditors.  She could not sell it herself, she was asking too high a price, and it was in disrepair.  She is either still living in the East side townhouse or not, depending on who you believe.  She set a price last year and it was way too high.
> 
> My sympathy for her financial problems is nil.
> 
> She was Morgan's fourth wife.  She knew what she was getting when she went after him.  Besides, as she says, she has no problems.   Her gazillion businesses are going full steam ahead.





limom said:


> The man was in her eighties when he divorced her.
> I would gather that he is in his nineties now , he has better things to do than worrying about an ex wife.
> As far as the daughter, he takes care of her financially.
> In that milieu, there is not so much hands on parenting anyways and at his advanced age who knows how cognizant he is.
> When he left Sonja, she was partying in Saint Trop.
> He called her to come back stateside because he was ill but Madame Morgan was having too much of a good time to hurry home.
> As a result, he dumped her.
> I can't really blame a capricious billionaire for acting this way, Sonja knew all along what the deal was.
> Now, she just lives in the past.
> It is sad but she needs to come to grip with reality ASAP.



i agree with all of this, Sonja's sad state of affairs is her own doing.  i certainly can't give her any sympathy.  

and while i don't care for Kristen's husband, nor seeing her dynamic with him (it's a lot like watching Shannon from the OC with her husband) but i like her when she's with the rest of the ladies and i like how she doesn't back down from any of them.  sure, she has a tendency to beat a dead horse but i'd rather deal with that than someone letting Ramona and/or Sonja run over them.


----------



## creighbaby

Saw this on gawker.


----------



## limom

.


----------



## chowlover2

creighbaby said:


> Saw this on gawker.
> i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--2DPZY8F5--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/bfts96cxmjqxvbcfcuro.jpg




Perfect!


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> i agree with all of this, Sonja's sad state of affairs is her own doing.  i certainly can't give her any sympathy.
> 
> 
> 
> and while i don't care for Kristen's husband, nor seeing her dynamic with him (it's a lot like watching Shannon from the OC with her husband) but i like her when she's with the rest of the ladies and i like how she doesn't back down from any of them.  sure, she has a tendency to beat a dead horse but i'd rather deal with that than someone letting Ramona and/or Sonja run over them.




I like Kristen too, mostly because I think she has her priorities straight. Heather as well. Aviva is there for the notoriety, Sonja is a hot mess, and Ramona not much better. I like Carole as well, and really found LuAnn to be the voice of reason this season. I would be very happy if Ramona, Sonja and Aviva got fired.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> I like Kristen too, mostly because I think she has her priorities straight. Heather as well. Aviva is there for the notoriety, Sonja is a hot mess, and Ramona not much better. I like Carole as well, and really found LuAnn to be the voice of reason this season. I would be very happy if Ramona, Sonja and Aviva got fired.



that's exactly how i feel.  i'm not a huge fan of Carole but i like her interaction with the other ladies.  i like Kristen and Heather.  and while LuAnn used to drive me nuts with her condescending ways she has truly become the most level-headed of the group.  and like you, i say:  fire Ramona, Sonja and Aviva.

i know a lot of people found this season boring but i enjoyed it.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> that's exactly how i feel.  i'm not a huge fan of Carole but i like her interaction with the other ladies.  i like Kristen and Heather.  and while LuAnn used to drive me nuts with her condescending ways she has truly become the most level-headed of the group.  and like you, i say:  fire Ramona, Sonja and Aviva.
> 
> i know a lot of people found this season boring but i enjoyed it.


Agree with you sgj99!....

.dont forget...get rid of that disgusting old creep..avivas father....


----------



## Love Of My Life

This group of women need to go... They are not interesting or refreshing.. same old
same old...


----------



## DC-Cutie

If Carole returns, I need her to learn to chew without looking like a cow or for bravo to never film her eating!


----------



## zippie

DC-Cutie said:


> If Carole returns, I need her to learn to chew without looking like a cow or for bravo to never film her eating!


 

LOL  I think her teeth are just too big for her mouth


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> If Carole returns, I need her to learn to chew without looking like a cow or for bravo to never film her eating!


----------



## Nahreen

Watching the reunion. So far I think they have treated Kristen with gloves. She was for sure acting crazy this season. She also does something with her mouth which makes her look sour most of the time. 

It is amazing how LuAnn has suddenly become reasonable. Either she has changed or this just shows how Bravo cuts the shows to make one person the villain each season. I remember what she was like when she was married to that count.

Carole, sorry but she is boring. She also has had a tendency to think she is better than some of the other women. That is a characteristics I find appalling. 

In a way I understand that Ramona don´t want to discuss Mario. It is probably a difficult and sensitive subject since she and Mario has not divorced or broken up yet. I suppose she does not want to discuss it until they have decided what to do.


----------



## slang

^ she has decided what to do, they are back together 
If Ramona doesn't want to discuss Mario cheating she should have:
- not ran her mouth about other peoples husbands/marriages 
- gone on a reality show in the first place

If Bravo does replace Carole ( I hope not as I really like her ) I hope they have her write a blog after each episode. Her Bravo blogs are the best! They used to have Jay Mohr write a blog for RHONJ. They need to have Carole do that.


----------



## Nahreen

Sassys said:


> So I didn't watch some episodes (boring). What was the thing about Luanne and the facialist?





slang said:


> ^ she has decided what to do, they are back together
> If Ramona doesn't want to discuss Mario cheating she should have:
> - not ran her mouth about other peoples husbands/marriages
> - gone on a reality show in the first place
> 
> If Bravo does replace Carole ( I hope not as I really like her ) I hope they have her write a blog after each episode. Her Bravo blogs are the best! They used to have Jay Mohr write a blog for RHONJ. They need to have Carole do that.



But I still think it is a sensitive subject for her. It is going to take a long time before or if ever her relationship with Mario settles down and discussing it will not be of any good for her marriage and she knows that. LuAnn divorced her husbands and when it was discussed on the reunion was after it was already done. I can´t remember we ever saw LuAnns marriage breaking down on the show. I am sure if Ramona had decided to leave Mario, she would have been open to discuss his cheating.


----------



## limom

^^
I totally agree if Ramona and Mario are sticking together, speaking about it in public is pointless.
In addition to being hurt, Ramona has to deal with the fact that Mario strayed publicly with a very, very young girl who is not going anywhere,
The Count is out of the country and his mistress was oversea as well.
Plus as opposed to the Dis-Countess, she had the class to keep her mouth shut.

Ramona has to be peeved that the girl can't shut up.
Mario really enjoy the crazy.


----------



## bisbee

kalodie1 said:


> At least Somja is a realistic portrayal of the scorned ex wife that some multi billionaire cast aside for a younger model.


 
But...Sonja knew what she was getting into when she married him.  A billionaire 33 years older than she was.  No surprises there!


----------



## bisbee

I don't think Carole thinks she is better than the other women...she thinks she is smarter than many of them.  And...I agree with her!


----------



## sgj99

bisbee said:


> But...Sonja knew what she was getting into when she married him.  A billionaire 33 years older than she was.  No surprises there!



and not only is he much older than her, she was his fourth wife, his track-record with commitment is right up there with David Foster (RHBH).



Nahreen said:


> Watching the reunion. So far I think they have treated Kristen with gloves. She was for sure acting crazy this season. She also does something with her mouth which makes her look sour most of the time.
> 
> It is amazing how LuAnn has suddenly become reasonable. Either she has changed or this just shows how Bravo cuts the shows to make one person the villain each season. I remember what she was like when she was married to that count.
> 
> Carole, sorry but she is boring. She also has had a tendency to think she is better than some of the other women. That is a characteristics I find appalling.
> 
> *In a way I understand that Ramona don´t want to discuss Mario. It is probably a difficult and sensitive subject since she and Mario has not divorced or broken up yet. I suppose she does not want to discuss it until they have decided what to do.*




if Ramona hadn't been in everyone's business and saying mean things about other wives and their marriages i would agree.  but she has been on camera too many times trash talking other people's relationships and marriages while holding hers up to be perfect.  too many times she poked and picked at the other women so now it's her turn.  it's called karma and i have no sympathy for her.  she comes across as a very nasty, self-absorbed woman who doesn't know any way to behave but rude and un-filtered.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> and not only is he much older than her, she was his fourth wife, his track-record with commitment is right up there with David Foster (RHBH).
> 
> [/B]
> 
> if Ramona hadn't been in everyone's business and saying mean things about other wives and their marriages i would agree. but she has been on camera too many times trash talking other people's relationships and marriages while holding hers up to be perfect. too many times she poked and picked at the other women so now it's her turn. it's called karma and i have no sympathy for her. she comes across as a very nasty, self-absorbed woman who doesn't know any way to behave but rude and un-filtered.


 Agreed! I read somewhere Ramona would not let the Mario drama be filmed for the show. Andy was not happy as it actually gave her a storyline. It looks like he is going in on her next week. Ramona is such a bully, I really hope he lets her have it.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> and not only is he much older than her, she was his fourth wife, his track-record with commitment is right up there with David Foster (RHBH).
> 
> [/B]
> 
> if Ramona hadn't been in everyone's business and saying mean things about other wives and their marriages i would agree.  but she has been on camera too many times trash talking other people's relationships and marriages while holding hers up to be perfect.  too many times she poked and picked at the other women so now it's her turn.  it's called karma and i have no sympathy for her.  she comes across as a very nasty, self-absorbed woman who doesn't know any way to behave but rude and un-filtered.



I agree. I think Ramona has been awful since season 1. She made fun of Alex and Simons marriage,, had lots to say about Luanns marriage ....etc.  She's almost as delusional as Sonja and lives in the past, Fabio was after her as well as many other suitors....I was waiting for Andy to ask what decade was that. I thought her throwing stuff at Kristen and her lack of remorse should have resulted in her firing. The ONLY time I felt any compassion was seeing that pig Avivas dad sexually harassing her verbally. Why she sat next to her leg throwing a$$ is beyond me.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> and not only is he much older than her, she was his fourth wife, his track-record with commitment is right up there with David Foster (RHBH).
> 
> [/B]
> 
> if Ramona hadn't been in everyone's business and saying mean things about other wives and their marriages i would agree.  but she has been on camera too many times trash talking other people's relationships and marriages while holding hers up to be perfect.  too many times she poked and picked at the other women so now it's her turn.  *it's called karma and i have no sympathy for her*.  she comes across as a very nasty, self-absorbed woman who doesn't know any way to behave but rude and un-filtered.



Bingo!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! I read somewhere Ramona would not let the Mario drama be filmed for the show. Andy was not happy as it actually gave her a storyline. It looks like he is going in on her next week. Ramona is such a bully, I really hope he lets her have it.



The fact that Ramona from day one has said, she is this strong confident woman that does not take crap, is so laughable now. She is just as weak as the women she was making fun of. No strong confident, independent woman would stay with a cheating man.


----------



## Ladybug09

sgj99 said:


> and not only is he much older than her, she was his fourth wife, his track-record with commitment is right up there with David Foster (RHBH).
> 
> [/B]
> 
> if Ramona hadn't been in everyone's business and saying mean things about other wives and their marriages i would agree.  but she has been on camera too many times trash talking other people's relationships and marriages while holding hers up to be perfect.  too many times she poked and picked at the other women so now it's her turn.  it's called karma and i have no sympathy for her.  she comes across as a very nasty, self-absorbed woman who doesn't know any way to behave but rude and un-filtered.


Agree.








Sassys said:


> The fact that Ramona from day one has said, she is this strong confident woman that does not take crap, is so laughable now. She is just as weak as the women she was making fun of. No strong confident, independent woman would stay with a cheating man.


Agree.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> The fact that Ramona from day one has said, she is this strong confident woman that does not take crap, is so laughable now. She is just as weak as the women she was making fun of. No strong confident, independent woman would stay with a cheating man.



I wonder if her faith or her husband's business played a role in it.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> The fact that Ramona from day one has said, she is this strong confident woman that does not take crap, is so laughable now. She is just as weak as the women she was making fun of. No strong confident, independent woman would stay with a cheating man.


 Truth! If a man cheated, or hit me, I would be out the door! Ramona is full of crap. She and Sonja deserve one another. Or as Kristen says " Delusional "!


----------



## Michele26

limom said:


> I wonder if her faith or her husband's business played a role in it.



Her faith?


----------



## rockhollow

Just watched the reunion. I agree with others, get rid of the whole couch on the right. I really looked like the sane ones on the left, crazies on the right.

Ramona deserves all she gets, but I think it looks like Ramona shuts it down about her and Mario. I think we have already seen the best of it in the previews. I don't know why Andy does really call her out.
And Luann would really love to give it a go, but it looks like Ramona just won't talk. She is really, really good at poking at the other ladies, but really just can't take it back.


I also have to agree that Luann has really become the best housewife on the series. If she reads here - Sorry Luann, I also called you Luman over the seasons, you were quite insufferable in past episodes.
But you have really redeemed yourself, and are funny, and the voice of reason - good work! I hope to see you in future seasons. You deserve a big pay cheque from Bravo.


----------



## Nahreen

bisbee said:


> I don't think Carole thinks she is better than the other women...she thinks she is smarter than many of them.  And...I agree with her!



Perhaps she is smarter but it does not always come out so nice, and sometimes condescending. This season it was Aviva and her arguing. Last season she was going off at LuAnn and it was not a nice behaviour.


----------



## Nahreen

chowlover2 said:


> Truth! If a man cheated, or hit me, I would be out the door! Ramona is full of crap. She and Sonja deserve one another. Or as Kristen says " Delusional "!



These things are complicated. It is difficult to say how one would react to ones partner cheating. In the short term one might stay but I think in the long term it will put a strain on the relationship and most likely end in divorce since the trust will never recover. Ramona is not ready to leave Mario yet and wants to give him another chance. 

Now Kristen and her hubby they don't seem to have the most stable relationship either and it could just as easily end up in divorce.


----------



## bisbee

Nahreen said:


> Perhaps she is smarter but it does not always come out so nice, and sometimes condescending. This season it was Aviva and her arguing. Last season she was going off at LuAnn and it was not a nice behaviour.



I agree...then again, which woman on any of the Housewives shows only say nice things about the others?

I still like her...even with her mean, snarky comments!


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> Her faith?


:giggles::giggles:

hahah, that was my first thought too

Faith and Ramona in the same sentence....other than those cross/'faith' jewelry she hawks...


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> :giggles::giggles:
> 
> hahah, that was my first thought too
> 
> Faith and Ramona in the same sentence....other than those cross/'faith' jewelry she hawks...



 I know many people who are RC who go thru what WW called a ghetto divorce.
That is what I think is going on here.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> I know many people who are RC who go thru what WW called a ghetto divorce.
> That is what I think is going on here.


ok, what is RC?


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> ok, what is RC?



I think she means Roman Catholic.


----------



## limom

Michele26 said:


> I think she means Roman Catholic.



Yes


----------



## beekmanhill

Why do I have a feeling this isn't the first time Mario cheated?  All the other women seemed to imply it in other seasons.  remember the fortune teller in Morocco?

Ramona likes her lifestyle and who knows if she could maintain it if she and Mario split.  Let's face it for all her blather about financial independence, moSt of the family income comes from Mario's family jewelry business.  That must be a gold mine.  

Maybe Ramona kept a blind eye all these years but she couldn't this time because the mistress went public.


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> Why do I have a feeling this isn't the first time Mario cheated?  All the other women seemed to imply it in other seasons.  remember the fortune teller in Morocco?
> 
> Ramona likes her lifestyle and who knows if she could maintain it if she and Mario split.  Let's face it for all her blather about financial independence, moSt of the family income comes from Mario's family jewelry business.  That must be a gold mine.
> 
> Maybe Ramona kept a blind eye all these years but she couldn't this time because the mistress went public.



Yes, Mario acts like a wanderer.
Jill eluded to that crap way back then( I never believed that he hit on her but Sonja on the other hand.....)


----------



## *schmoo*

beekmanhill said:


> Why do I have a feeling this isn't the first time Mario cheated?  All the other women seemed to imply it in other seasons.  remember the fortune teller in....
> 
> Maybe Ramona kept a blind eye all these years but she couldn't this time because the mistress went public.




Yes! I remember Sonja getting strangely hysterical. She never explained why but the implication was there.


----------



## slang

*George & Cody marry & Aviva was a no-show!*


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Cody-25-Malibu-despite-51-year-age-gap.html

Something to do with the 51-year age gap? Real Housewife Aviva Drescher, 43, is a no-show as father George Teichner, 76, marries Dana Lavette Cody, 25, in Malibu


She has spoken out in support of her father getting married to a much younger woman, despite a whopping 51-year-age gap.
But Real Housewives Of New York star Aviva Drescher, 43, still couldn't find the time to attend the wedding between father George Teichner, 76, and his 25-year-old bride Dana Lavette Cody on Sunday.
The odd couple tied the knot in an intimate ceremony in Malibu, but Aviva was nowhere to be seen. 
The odd couple: Real Housewife Aviva Drescher, 43, is a no-show as father George Teichner, 76, marries Dana Lavette Cody, 25, in Malibu

The odd couple: Real Housewife Aviva Drescher, 43, is a no-show as father George Teichner, 76, marries Dana Lavette Cody, 25, in Malibu
Cody wore a traditional white gown for the big day, with matching white sandals and her hair worn up, while George went for a smart suit. 
Speaking about the non-traditional couple, Aviva has said: 'I believe that Cody and my father are truly in love, and while it may be unconventional, I support my father.'
But not everyone agrees with his understanding daughter Aviva.
Crazy In Love? Despite the 51-year-age gap, Aviva's father has married his young bride Cody

Crazy In Love? Despite the 51-year-age gap, Aviva's father has married his young bride Cody
Couldn't make it: Aviva has supported her father's decision to marry Cody, despite the fact that is 18-years-older than her

Couldn't make it: Aviva has supported her father's decision to marry Cody, despite the fact that is 18-years-older than her
During their engagement party - which was held at The Museum Of Sex earlier this year - fellow housewife Ramona Singer made Dana cry by casting judgement.
Ramona hinted that Dana's deceased parents would not approve of the union, casuing upset for the couple. 
Talking to UsWeekly about the relationship, George revealed: 'Our relationship is a mysterious power from which the worlds around me have originated upon meeting Cody, and is the base on which my all rests and moves.'
At least the dress was traditional! Bride Dana Lavette Cody was see wearing a white wedding gown and matching sandals for her big day

At least the dress was traditional! Bride Dana Lavette Cody was see wearing a white wedding gown and matching sandals for her big day
Dearly beloved: George marries his bride Dana in a ceremony in Malibu on Sunday

Dearly beloved: George marries his bride Dana in a ceremony in Malibu on Sunday
Old enough to be her GRANDFATHER! George, 76, and Dana, 25, tie the knot in Malibu

Old enough to be her GRANDFATHER! George, 76, and Dana, 25, tie the knot in Malibu
'The power of our together is so mysterious that words that attempt to describe it turn back defeated.'
He added: 'The joy and bliss which Cody and I experience together daily does not have form. Same is experience-based, not sense-based.'
'Not concerned with being seen by the eyes of others, but seen with our vision of clarified and purified love.'
So wrong it's right? Aviva has said she believes her father George and Dana are 'truly in love'

So wrong it's right? Aviva has said she believes her father George and Dana are 'truly in love'
She's HOW old? Housewife Ramona Singer has already made Dana cry over the age gap between her and Aviva's 76-year-old father

She's HOW old? Housewife Ramona Singer has already made Dana cry over the age gap between her and Aviva's 76-year-old father
Stepping out: It is unclear why Aviva was not able to attend her father's wedding

Stepping out: It is unclear why Aviva was not able to attend her father's wedding


----------



## slang

Wedding Pic:


----------



## needloub




----------



## horse17

needloub said:


>



i can not believe they got married....I was so convinced it was for the show..


----------



## Sassys

Guess you can't go to Malibu with asthma


----------



## DivineMissM

Well, good for them.  I hope they have a happy life together.  Which shouldn't be too hard since he could kick the bucket at any moment.


----------



## beekmanhill

I was positive it was scripted.


----------



## Sassys

I don't believe for one minute Dana is 25. She looks 45.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, she definitely looks older than 25.  I guess Aviva might be concerned about her now dwindling inheritance.


----------



## horse17

I think I will remove myself from this thread..or until at least I don't have to see that beast of a guy as I scroll down...


----------



## Longchamp

George and Nene have the same teeth.
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/08/04/article-2716068-204158A900000578-701_634x795.jpg


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja is still delusional. So now she has a homeless Irish girl tweeting for her...


----------



## chowlover2

I think Sonja is in need of some serious medication...


----------



## Michele26

chowlover2 said:


> I think Sonja is in need of some serious medication...



I think she's on it already!


----------



## chowlover2

Michele26 said:


> I think she's on it already!


Then she needs more!


----------



## starrynite_87

DC-Cutie said:


> Sonja is still delusional. So now she has a homeless Irish girl tweeting for her...



Might be one of her intern/volunteer...people on Twitter are trying to find out how one goes about becoming an intern for Sonja.


----------



## horse17

I think Ramona needs meds.......jeesh..she can be sooo nasty...


----------



## cjy

chowlover2 said:


> I think Sonja is in need of some serious medication...


for SURE!!!!


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> I think Ramona needs meds.......jeesh..she can be sooo nasty...



i agree.  she's been in everyone else's business about their relationships, has said horrible nasty things about the others, and i have absolutely no sympathy for her at all.  i wish Andy hadn't relented and gone on to something else.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Aviva's step mom is 25? It's too late for me to cackle this loud. Good night everyone.


----------



## *schmoo*

When Andy asks about Sonja having a little "Grey Gardens" in her - LOL. Poor Sonja. I thought she handled herself well at the reunion (Pt 1) but yes, she's delusional.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ramona is going to have a nervous breakdown if she doesn't deal with her issues. Too bad Wendy doesn't host these reunions. She would have her foot on Ramona's neck until her eyeballs popped out.


----------



## needloub

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ramona is going to have a nervous breakdown if she doesn't deal with her issues. Too bad Wendy doesn't host these reunions. She would have her foot on Ramona's neck *until her eyeballs popped out.*



...too late


----------



## dooneybaby

Sassys said:


> I don't believe for one minute Dana is 25. She looks 45.


I agree. And why would anyone want to marry such a dirty old man? Best believe there'll be a lot of cheating in this marriage!


----------



## swags

That reunion was boring. I can't believe there's another part. Andy let up too easily on Ramona but you know she would have got up and walked out. 
Watching the clips of Mario, he practically says it out loud that he's a cheater. Ramona needs to stop with the "I have a daughter at home" Neither the daughter nor Mario seem to enjoy being around her very much.  Also to let Ramona go on and on about the Hamptons, wasn't that where Mario and the mistress were busted?


----------



## kemilia

I think Ramona has walked out before, and Andy probably didn't want that again.


----------



## Sassys

Humiliated Twice! Ramona Singer Reportedly Catches Love Rat Hubby Mario Cheating With Mistress AGAIN: The Divorce Is Back On, Says Friend

Ramona Singer gave her alleged cheating husband Mario another chance  but he humiliated her again!

According to Life & Style, the Real Housewives of New York star caught her love rat hubby once again hooking up with his alleged longtime mistress, 32-year-old personal trainer Kasey Dexter, on July 24.

She packed up all his belongings and left them in the hallway outside his friends apartment, an insider told the magazine. Shes so angry she cant look at him or talk to him.

The divorce is back on! another friend of the 57-year-old winemaker revealed.

The reality star famously filed for divorce in January after she discovered her husband of 22 years affair with the much younger Dexter. But three months later, the couple reconciled.

Despite his epic misdeed, Mario isnt begging for his furious wifes forgiveness. On July 27, an onlooker spotted the 59-year-old exec and Dexter holding hands and kissing in Montauk, New York.

And InTouch caught the cheater and his not-so-secret lover sharing lunch at NYC eatery Anassa Taverna on August 2  and snapped a tell-tale photo!

radaronline


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> *That reunion was boring. I can't believe there's another part. *Andy let up too easily on Ramona but you know she would have got up and walked out.
> Watching the clips of Mario, he practically says it out loud that he's a cheater. Ramona needs to stop with the "I have a daughter at home" Neither the daughter nor Mario seem to enjoy being around her very much.  Also to let Ramona go on and on about the Hamptons, wasn't that where Mario and the mistress were busted?



Sonja is nuts and Ramona needs to eat her humble pie. I almost choked on my drink when Luanne said "Karma is a bish". 

Ramona, Avery is 19yrs old, not 9yrs old. Give me a break, she already knows her father is a cheat and her mother is an idiot for staying when she claims to be such a strong woman who does not take sh$t from anyone.

Aviva and this book is giving me a headache. Stupid, celebs use ghost writers all the damn time when writing memoirs. This chick doesn't have a clue about books.


----------



## Longchamp

Ramona swallow your pride, get a divorce, get off reality TV and move on girl.
That in touch photo with the girlfriend looks greasy.


----------



## slang

Mario's GF needs to do her roots pronto!
I don't know if it's just my phone but looks like she's got about 5-6 inches of black roots. I thought she was some rich socialite?


----------



## limom

Dang, poor Ramona.
That girl must have some mad skills because she is not much to look at and as mentioned before is crazy as Heck.
Mario don't give a chit. Hanging out in public where he is sure to be seen.
Time to dial Fabio, girlie girl.


----------



## Sassys

I'm thinking Mario and Ramona are not together, but she is telling everyone they are (for God knows what reason).

No man can be that stupid to be seen out in public with his mistress, if he is still with his wife.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I'm thinking Mario and Ramona are not together, but she is telling everyone they are (for God knows what reason).
> 
> No man can be that stupid to be seen out in public with his mistress, if he is still with his wife.



Yeah, either it is an open marriage or he is so sick of Ramona that he just does whatever or they split already.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, they must have separated.  That restaurant isn't all that far from their apartment.  He's right out in the open.


----------



## Creativelyswank

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, they must have separated.  That restaurant isn't all that far from their apartment.  He's right out in the open.




He's obviously not concerned about Avery. Ramona's a great example of a weak woman for her daughter. She is such a hideous person who should truly fear karma.


----------



## beekmanhill

Creativelyswank said:


> He's obviously not concerned about Avery. Ramona's a great example of a weak woman for her daughter. She is such a hideous person who should truly fear karma.


Ramona used Avery as a pawn to present the illusion of a happy marriage.  

Sad.


----------



## Creativelyswank

That whole couch is Deluoooosional!!!


----------



## dr.pepper

What about Sonja name dropping all of the socialites who called and told her the SXSW WWHL performance was "fabulous?!" She is so needy and out of her damn mind! 

What confuses me is she is hardly American blue blood, so what is her background pre-Morgan? She doesn't come from money, so why the act pretending getting your life together is a foreign concept?!


----------



## limom

One coach is delusional and the other is a bunch of self-righteous,humble-bragging bishes.
Heather is so freakin aggressive and so happy with her annoying self.
All that bragging and name dropping betrays her insecurity.
And that dress, it is like a barracuda pretending to be June Cleaver.
It is a special brand of delusion but at least, she got her professional act together and seems to be a great parent.


----------



## limom

dr.pepper said:


> What about Sonja name dropping all of the socialites who called and told her the SXSW WWHL performance was "fabulous?!" She is so needy and out of her damn mind!
> 
> What confuses me is she is hardly American blue blood, so what is her background pre-Morgan? She doesn't come from money, so why the act pretending getting your life together is a foreign concept?!



She said during season one, that her family the Tremont was an old American family.which  can trace its lineage to the 1700.
Who cares?


----------



## Sassys

No fcuking way! Why would she do this if true

Bravo Shakeup! Bethenny Frankel In Talks To Re-Join &#8216;RHONY&#8217; &#8212; Will Frenemy Jill Zarin Follow?

Failed talk show host and former reality starlet, Bethenny Frankel, is indeed in talks with Bravo to re-join the Real Housewives of New York City and producers are also exploring the possibility about bringing back Jill Zarin, RadarOnline.com is exclusively reporting.

&#8220;Bethenny has been in formal talks with Bravo to return to RHONY . . . Bravo has told Bethenny she could return as a special guest star, which wouldn&#8217;t require as much filming, which is appealing to her,&#8221; a source told Radar.

&#8220;Producers need to shake up the cast because the ratings have just plummeted. They are also exploring the prospect of bringing Bethenny&#8217;s frenemy, Jill Zarin back,&#8221; the source said. &#8220;Recently Jill appeared on ABC&#8216;s Wife Swap, and fans on social media have been asking for her to return.&#8221;

Frankel has also been posting about RHONY on social media, something she hasn&#8217;t done in a very long time.

After a fan asked if Frankel would be returning, she said, &#8220;Wtf is going on on that show? Everyone is asking me this.&#8221;

Over the weekend, Frankel thanked a fan who named her a housewife favorite, and said, &#8220;Thanks! I still make the cut as a housewife?&#8221;

radaronline


----------



## swags

I'd like to see Bethenny again. One thing she has going for her that most housewives do not is that she will make jokes at her own expense.


----------



## beekmanhill

Well if she is in, I'm out.  

She is desperate for publicity to shill her products.  She loves the limelight.


----------



## Longchamp

Desperate times call for desperate measures from Bravo and B and J.


It will definitely increase their ratings.  Wonder what they will pay Bethenny 
Move over Nene--"I'm a rich bit--".


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bethanny would not hold my interest & Jill is more than obnoxious..


----------



## chowlover2

I feel as though Bravo  is going backwards if they sign Bethenny & Jill. I think they need some fresh housewives. Get rid of everyone on the right couch.


----------



## keodi

limom said:


> One coach is delusional and the other is a bunch of self-righteous,humble-bragging bishes.
> Heather is so freakin aggressive and so happy with her annoying self.
> All that bragging and name dropping betrays her insecurity.
> And that dress, it is like a barracuda pretending to be June Cleaver.
> It is a special brand of delusion but at least, she got her professional act together and seems to be a great parent.



Agreed.


----------



## Longchamp

hotshot said:


> Bethanny would not hold my interest & Jill is more than obnoxious..



I'm no Bethenny fan.  And you're right, she might not improve ratings since no one was watching her daytime show.
But Bravo seems to think a little B will spice it up.


----------



## Michele26

I think Ramona was willing to live with Mario's dalliances as long as he kept them secret. Mario doesn't care now if Ramona files for divorce he wants out, he's done. I bet she even cried and begged him the last time she filed for divorce to give the marriage another try. All her talk about being this secure strong businesswoman is just 'talk'. She's weak. When Luanne was going through the same thing Ramona said some awful hurtful things, & now I have no sympathy for what she's going through.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Unfortunately we know all too much about these girls & their lives.

There is nothing we can't anticipate from them maybe with the excpeption of
Aviva throwing her leg.

IMO, they bring nothing "new or interesting" to the table. And we see them for
who they are, what they are & they are not even good role models for women.

If they would focus on their businesses & mentor women who are looking
to start businesses, etc. that could be interesting.. But personally find their lives
now not so interesting or exciting. Luann doesn't have a love interest, Carole
& Sonja don't either, & Harry isn't so interesting


----------



## pursegrl12

Another HW couple bites the dust!!!!

*'Real Housewife' Ramona Singer Tweets Plans To End Her Marriage*

Real Housewife Ramona Singer took to Twitter on Thursday, Aug. 7, to announce plans to end her more than 20-year marriage to husband Mario Singer.

Just one day after In Touch published a photo of Singer's husband out dining with fitness instructor Kasey Dexter, with whom he allegedly had an affair earlier this year, the "Real Housewives of New York City" star shared the following tweet with fans:


Rumors of separation have circled the couple since Ramona discovered Mario's relationship with Dexter earlier this year, but the husband and wife appeared to have been trying to work things out this past March, when Ramona made a statement on Bethenny Frankel's show that emphasized their love for each other.

"Really, right now, I don't know where this is going," she said. "I have myself, I have my friends. I know my husband loves me, he knows I love him, and we'll see what will happen, you know?," she continued. "Nothing is set in stone, life is an evolution. And again, ladies and gentlemen, as long as you feel good about yourself, you can handle anything."

The reality TV star has apparently since changed her plans, and has received an outpouring of support from fans since announcing her intentions earlier this afternoon.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...tml?utm_hp_ref=entertainment&ir=Entertainment


----------



## beekmanhill

Wow, I guess I'm not surprised.  He obviously wasn't interested in giving up his cheating lifestyle.  This divorce settlement will be very interesting.


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> Another HW couple bites the dust!!!!



Real Housewives Divorces
RHoDC
- Cat & Charles Ommanney
- Michaele and Tareq
- Stacie and Jason
- Mary and Rich

RHoATL
- DeShawn and Eric
- Lisa and Ed
- Nene and Greg (remarried)
-Porsha and Kordell
-Phaedra and Apollo 

RHoBH
- Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
- Adrienne and Paul
- Camille and Kelsey

RHoNYC
- LuAnn and Alex
- Ramona & Mario

RHoNJ
-Dina and Tommy

RHofOC
- Vicki and Don
- Tamra and Simon
- Jeanna and Matt
- Lynne and Frank

RHof Miami
-Marisol & Philippe


----------



## Ladybug09

there was no actual tweet in that article....


----------



## pursegrl12

https://twitter.com/ramonasinger/status/497424502901735424


----------



## Daydrmer

"I have decided to move on with my life without Mario."

I bet it was the other way around.


----------



## limom

Daydrmer said:


> "I have decided to move on with my life without Mario."
> 
> I bet it was the other way around.



Yes, I think Mario was ready for fresh, crazy, young meat.
I am glad Ramona took a stand for her sake and Avery.
I guess there will be the usual updated line at the end of the reunion.
Well, next year will be juicy.
Team Ramona.
I can't wait to witness single Ramona.


----------



## DivineMissM

As much as Ramona bugs me, I feel bad for her.  No one deserves to be cheated on.  Especially in public.  It seemed like all she wanted was for him to love her the way she loved him and he was so indifferent towards her.    I hope she gets some therapy and comes out on top.  I really do.


----------



## limom

DivineMissM said:


> As much as Ramona bugs me, I feel bad for her.  No one deserves to be cheated on.  Especially in public.  It seemed like all she wanted was for him to love her the way she loved him and he was so indifferent towards her.    I hope she gets some therapy and comes out on top.  I really do.



Same here. I don't see what Mario see in that chick. She is so common.


----------



## Sassys

Oh he clearly did not care if he was seen. Ramona was definitely lying about still being together


----------



## Michele26

limom said:


> Same here. I don't see what Mario see in that chick. She is so common.



She's only a temporary!


----------



## swags

Maybe her and Mario agreed to fake it during the rest of this season. It wasn't in her storyline at all and she avoided getting grilled about it for the most part at the reunion. Now she has a new "fresh start" storyline for next season and will act like things are terrific.


----------



## Carson123

Isn't she decades younger than him? Even if her face is pretty plain, he prob loves the younger bod. He's a guy, ya know?


----------



## zippie

I have zero, zilch, nada sympathy for her.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ramona... she will turtle herself through NYC.... don't see any problems for her!!


----------



## missyb

zippie said:


> i have zero, zilch, nada sympathy for her.




+1


----------



## limom

hotshot said:


> Ramona... she will turtle herself through NYC.... don't see any problems for her!!



Her and Sonja. Good times coming up!


----------



## lulilu

I wouldn't wish public humiliation and broken heart on anyone.


----------



## Swanky

I wouldn't either. . . .

But she's been especially heinous to everyone, especially to Lu when she was going through it.  Karma IS a biyotch!


----------



## Cherrasaki

^^ +1

Mario has probably been cheating on her for a while. He always seemed shady. And that stupid insincere song he sang for her a few episodes back. Cringeworthy to say the least.


----------



## limom

how she will act after the divorce?
Will she become a kinder, calmer Ramona or will she turn into a bitter bish?


----------



## dr.pepper

I'm putting my money on the latter.


----------



## chowlover2

dr.pepper said:


> I'm putting my money on the latter.




+1!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## nycmom

So Ramona couldn't discuss her marriage at the reunion out of respect for her daughter but she'll announce the divorce by tweeting it? Andy Cohen must be pretty pissed off tonight lol!


----------



## sgj99

zippie said:


> I have zero, zilch, nada sympathy for her.



i'm with you.  if she was a nicer person, if she'd treated others with a little consideration i could muster up some sympathy.  but she's always been pretty nasty to everyone.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wouldn't either. . . .
> 
> But she's been especially heinous to everyone, especially to Lu when she was going through it.  Karma IS a biyotch!



i couldn't agree more, Swanky.  i wouldn't wish public humiliation on anyone but i've got to think she's brought this on herself - kind of a self-fulfilling prophesy kind of thing.  or, it's like _Yertle the Turtle_ - you can't be the king (or Queen) of the pond at the expense of others.  she always held her marriage up to be perfect while knocking others apart.


----------



## DivineMissM

lulilu said:


> I wouldn't wish public humiliation and broken heart on anyone.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wouldn't either. . . .
> 
> But she's been especially heinous to everyone, especially to Lu when she was going through it.  Karma IS a biyotch!



True, but I think she was so heinous because she was hurting and probably really offended by Lu's (alleged) cheating since she could sympathize with Lu's husband in a way.  Ya know?  




sgj99 said:


> i'm with you.  if she was a nicer person, if she'd treated others with a little consideration i could muster up some sympathy.  but she's always been pretty nasty to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> i couldn't agree more, Swanky.  i wouldn't wish public humiliation on anyone but i've got to think she's brought this on herself - kind of a self-fulfilling prophesy kind of thing.  or, it's like _Yertle the Turtle_ - you can't be the king (or Queen) of the pond at the expense of others.  she always held her marriage up to be perfect while knocking others apart.




Again, not making excuses but that's a defense mechanism.  Hurt people hurt people.  I don't think Ramona is evil, just a deeply wounded woman.  

I really hope she gets therapy before she drinks herself into oblivion.


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> i'm with you.  if she was a nicer person, if she'd treated others with a little consideration i could muster up some sympathy.  but she's always been pretty nasty to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> i couldn't agree more, Swanky.  i wouldn't wish public humiliation on anyone but i've got to think she's brought this on herself - kind of a self-fulfilling prophesy kind of thing.  or, it's like _Yertle the Turtle_ - you can't be the king (or Queen) of the pond at the expense of others.  she always held her marriage up to be perfect while knocking others apart.



Yes, to all the comments. Normally, I have some sympathy, but Ramona - it's quite karma like isn't it.

I think Mario wanted out and being so public did it.
I wish Andy had gone after Ramona more on the reunion, but I didn't really expect it - Ramona would have bolted. She can dish it, but can't take it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still hate the way Ramona refused to acknowledge her cheating comments about Luann.


----------



## beekmanhill

I read that filming will start in six weeks.  I think there will be a lot of Xanax and a lot of Pinot, and Ramona will frenetically be trying to show how wonderful life is as a single woman in Manhattan.  But behind the scenes she will be melting down.

For her own sake, she probably shouldn't sign for next season, but of course she will, in spite of trying to stay private for Avery's sake.


----------



## bisbee

My thoughts:





Ramona takes responsibility for nothing she says or does.  This has gone on since the beginning of the show.  She can be shown a clip of herself saying nasty things about the other women, or their husbands, and will just smile and say "Move on".  I have never liked her or her sleazy husband...he made my skin crawl from the first season.

Sonja displays more irrational behavior every time she appears on the show.  She's got a homeless girl tweeting for her???  She sold her house in the South of France???  The bank sold it and gave the proceeds to her creditors!  She looks good, even great, but she's a basket case.

I wouldn't mind if Bethenny came back.  I like her humor...she is always quicker to make jokes about herself than about others.  She wants to take advantage of being on the show to boost her business?  Of course she does - they all do!  Who wouldn't?

Jill Zarin...I don't know about bringing this one back.  She used to be my favorite, back in the day.  But...that ended a while ago.  I really have no desire to see her back on the show.

Aviva and her father?  She's an annoyance and he is more awful than I can fathom.  Actually, she's more than an annoyance for agreeing to have her father on the show.  If I had a father like that, I would keep him hidden away - I wouldn't put up with that kind of behavior.


----------



## keodi

bisbee said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramona takes responsibility for nothing she says or does.  This has gone on since the beginning of the show.  She can be shown a clip of herself saying nasty things about the other women, or their husbands, and will just smile and say "Move on".  I have never liked her or her sleazy husband...he made my skin crawl from the first season.
> 
> Sonja displays more irrational behavior every time she appears on the show.  She's got a homeless girl tweeting for her???  She sold her house in the South of France???  The bank sold it and gave the proceeds to her creditors!  She looks good, even great, but she's a basket case.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if Bethenny came back.  I like her humor...she is always quicker to make jokes about herself than about others.  She wants to take advantage of being on the show to boost her business?  Of course she does - they all do!  Who wouldn't?
> 
> Jill Zarin...I don't know about bringing this one back.  She used to be my favorite, back in the day.  But...that ended a while ago.  I really have no desire to see her back on the show.
> 
> Aviva and her father?  She's an annoyance and he is more awful than I can fathom.  Actually, she's more than an annoyance for agreeing to have her father on the show.  If I had a father like that, I would keep him hidden away - I wouldn't put up with that kind of behavior.



Good Assesment!


----------



## Creativelyswank

beekmanhill said:


> I read that filming will start in six weeks.  I think there will be a lot of Xanax and a lot of Pinot, and Ramona will frenetically be trying to show how wonderful life is as a single woman in Manhattan.  But behind the scenes she will be melting down.
> 
> 
> 
> For her own sake, she probably shouldn't sign for next season, but of course she will, in spite of trying to stay private for Avery's sake.




Yes, if you really care about your daughter get off reality tv!! Zero sympathy.


----------



## beekmanhill

The financial settlement will be interesting because in spite of all Ramona's blather about financial independence, I assume most of their income is from Mario's family business.


----------



## chowlover2

Creativelyswank said:


> Yes, if you really care about your daughter get off reality tv!! Zero sympathy.


 Agreed!


----------



## Ladybug09

Daydrmer said:


> "I have decided to move on with my life without Mario."
> 
> I bet it was the other way around.



Thanks!



Sassys said:


> Oh he clearly did not care if he was seen. Ramona was definitely lying about still being together


Dang!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ratmona is a survivor... She like anyone married a long time (21 years) just doesn't
walk so fast without doing what you can to salvage a marriage.. 

She is a successful business woman in her own right & always stressed to Avery
how important it is to be financially independent.. She'll be fine & she will turtle
hew way into another man's arms hopefully not going commando like her pal Sonja..

I think there were probably many signs that Mario was unhappy & perhaps had
wandered before.. But renewing their vows was like a fiasco with what they said
to each other..


----------



## Michele26

hotshot said:


> Ratmona is a survivor... She like anyone married a long time (21 years) just doesn't
> walk so fast without doing what you can to salvage a marriage..
> 
> She is a successful business woman in her own right & always stressed to Avery
> how important it is to be financially independent.. She'll be fine & she will turtle
> hew way into another man's arms hopefully not going commando like her pal Sonja..
> 
> I think there were probably many signs that Mario was unhappy & perhaps had
> wandered before.. *But renewing their vows was like a fiasco with what they said
> to each other..*




I don't remember the vow renewal.


----------



## limom

Michele26 said:


> [/B]
> 
> I don't remember the vow renewal.



Me neither.
But from the get go, he had a wandering eye. Very disrespectful imo.
And I believe that Ramona was annoyed as well but put on a brave face(her version anyways)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Michele26 said:


> [/B]
> 
> I don't remember the vow renewal.


 


limom said:


> Me neither.
> But from the get go, he had a wandering eye. Very disrespectful imo.
> And I believe that Ramona was annoyed as well but put on a brave face(her version anyways)


 


When they renewed their vows I think it was at Hotel Pierre... Jill
was still around..

It was back in 2010  & Avery was 14 I think at the time


----------



## Florasun

hotshot said:


> When they renewed their vows I think it was at Hotel Pierre... Jill
> was still around..
> 
> It was back in 2010  & Avery was 14 I think at the time



Vow renewal seems to be the kiss of death on the RH franchise.


----------



## beekmanhill

I remember the vow reNUal.  I think it was at the Pierre.  Didn't Jill or somebody complain that there was nothing to eat before the ceremony?  

I guess it was EFFORTLESS for Mario to go through with that charade.  I agree he has been shady from the start.  I now believe that he did hit on Jill.  

I think Bethenny and Jill both would be taking  step backwards to return to the show.  Jill seems to have created a life of appearances here and there.  Course she has a whole lot of money to throw around and host charitable events at their Hamptons' house etc.  She got entree to people, events, etc through RHofNY, and her bank account keeps her relevant with them.  She wasn't liked by many of the viewers, and I think she won't heighten her "brand" awareness by being on the show.
As for Bethenny, so many would perceive it as a defeat to return to the show.  On the other hand, she has to keep SkinnyGirl in the public eye, and that is one way to do it.  I don't think she is as comfortable with spending money a la Jill (and Bobby) to get publicity.


----------



## *schmoo*

Creativelyswank said:


> Yes, if you really care about your daughter get off reality tv!! Zero sympathy.



LOL, this is very true.


----------



## sgj99

and Jill laughed and complained about the vow renewal because it was an odd number:  17 years.


----------



## lulilu

IMO the vow renewal was an effort by Ramona to strengthen the relationship and tell the world (or perhaps the girlfriends) that they still had a bond.

The UES is such a "small town" that it is going to be hard to avoid running into one another.  That will be hard for Ramona.

I like Bethanny but not Jill.  Beth is funny and quick.  Jill is loud and coarse.  Ugh.

As for Aviva, why does she think saying "he's my father" is an excuse for allowing him to say and do the things he does, especially in front of the cameras?  Lock him in a room for goodness sake.  Words cannot describe how despicable he is, and now with the marriage?  Two phonies looking for publicity.


----------



## kalodie1

The reconciliation was a hoax so the divorce announcement was timed to hit during the finale....they have been separated for months.


----------



## kalodie1

Mario has openly been dating his current girlfriend all over the Hamptons for quite some time.


----------



## beekmanhill

sgj99 said:


> and Jill laughed and complained about the vow renewal because it was an odd number:  17 years.


Jill was correct.   The whole thing was a sham for TV time for the "Ramona" character.


----------



## slang

sgj99 said:


> and Jill laughed and complained about the vow renewal because it was an odd number:  17 years.



So did Kelly. For as crazy as Kelly was, even she thought it was bizarre to renew your vows at such an odd number. She even refused to go but then showed up. I remember Ramona was upset she showed up even though she didn't RSVP


----------



## limom

kalodie1 said:


> Mario has openly been dating his current girlfriend all over the Hamptons for quite some time.



Do they stay at the marital home as reported or do they have the decency to stay elsewhere?
I agree with you that it is going to be hard for Ramona unless she adapts and make a move.
Or perhaps, Mario and the jump-off might move into a more hip neighborhood.
She seems young and dumb and it makes Mario looks even more sleazy and pressed.
I would think that a younger more accomplished woman would not give him the time of the day.
Total cliche.


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> Do they stay at the marital home as reported or do they have the decency to stay elsewhere?
> I agree with you that it is going to be hard for Ramona unless she adapts and make a move.
> Or perhaps, Mario and the jump-off might move into a more hip neighborhood.
> She seems young and dumb and it makes Mario looks even more sleazy and pressed.
> I would think that a younger more accomplished woman would not give him the time of the day.
> Total cliche.


I read a while ago that Mario and Ramona rented out the Hamptons house for the summer.   They must have been split at that time (last fall).   Ramona is out there, so I guess she rented a place for herself.  Maybe Mario is in the city with his honey bunny.


----------



## Cherrasaki

beekmanhill said:


> Jill was correct.   The whole thing was a sham for TV time for the "Ramona" character.



Exactly. It was all for TV.


----------



## jiffer

I remember when they were vacationing somewhere (I think Morocco) they were all getting a reading from a psychic and she said Mario was cheating on Ramono. Maybe that women new something after all.


Ramona needs to drop the act that she doesn't want to talk about the cheating because she has a daughter. Her daughter is an adult now. I say sick it up butter cup and talk about it to get it out there so people will stop talking about it. Her acting like it wasn't a problem was just adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## guccimamma

Florasun said:


> Vow renewal seems to be the kiss of death on the RH franchise.



why not just an anniversary party? 

i don't get vow renewals, at all...but frankly i'm not a fan of weddings to begin with. (just the i dos, and be done with it). i hate listening to extended self- written vows and recitations, i have to restrain myself from eye rolling.

i do love receptions, though 

man, i sound like a real grump.


----------



## sgj99

kalodie1 said:


> The reconciliation was a hoax so the divorce announcement was timed to hit during the finale....they have been separated for months.



this doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Sassys

Just days after Ramona Singer announced that her marriage is over, the Real Housewives of New York City star's estranged husband, Mario, hit the Hamptons scene with his alleged girlfriend. 

Mario Singer and Kyle "Kasey" Dexter looked "very flirty" at the Women's Health Party Under the Stars in Bridgehampton, New York, on Saturday night, an onlooker tells PEOPLE. The two were also photographed together in Sag Harbor. 

Ramona, 57, first filed for divorce in January after she reportedly caught Mario cheating. Still, the couple (who are parents to 19-year-old daughter Avery) reconciled shortly after. 

"All marriages hit bumps, some bigger than others," the businesswoman told PEOPLE in April. "We have a history of 25 years together and we have been very happy." 

But on Thursday, Ramona Tweeted that they had split again. 

"I have decided to move on with my life without Mario. I tried my best to make my marriage work. I am excited for the new chapter in my life," she wrote in her post. 

It looks like Ramona is also enjoying some beach time this weekend: The Pinot Grigio mogul Tweeted photos of her relaxing time with gal pals on a boat and hanging by the pool.

people.com


----------



## beekmanhill

Gosh, can't he lay low for a while, or go somewhere else.  He is throwing it in Ramona's face.  

Mario will get it in the end, because Kasey is clearly trouble.


----------



## Bentley1

Ramona looks better at 57 than this fugly jump off does in her 30s.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's always interesting to read the comments about the other woman. 

In many marriages, there can be long term infidelity that is known. A blind eye is turned, putting on a united front. I have a sneaky feeling this was the case with Ramona and Mario.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> It's always interesting to read the comments about the other woman.
> 
> In many marriages, there can be long term infidelity that is known. *A blind eye is turned, putting on a united front. I have a sneaky feeling this was the case with Ramona and Mario.*


----------



## Michele26

^^


----------



## sgj99

^^^


----------



## rockhollow

And I'm sure Ramona will make Mario pay for these open photos of him and the new girl.
I don't believe for a minute that this is the first time Mario has strayed, and his pocketbook will have to pay.
Ramona might not have said anything before about his straying, but now that divorce is in the works, I bet she'll have lots of ammunition to use to show she's the wronged woman.


----------



## beekmanhill

rockhollow said:


> And I'm sure Ramona will make Mario pay for these open photos of him and the new girl.
> I don't believe for a minute that this is the first time Mario has strayed, and his pocketbook will have to pay.
> Ramona might not have said anything before about his straying, but now that divorce is in the works, I bet she'll have lots of ammunition to use to show she's the wronged woman.


Yeah, I believe Ramona turned a blind eye to the cheating.   But seeing as she made so much of the "happy family" persona, and he went along with it, I think he owes her at least to stay under the radar for a few months.   These public pictures are just giving her ammunition.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> It's always interesting to read the comments about the other woman.
> 
> In many marriages, there can be long term infidelity that is known. A blind eye is turned, putting on a united front. I have a sneaky feeling this was the case with Ramona and Mario.



What do you mean?
Unless Ramona cheated as well, Mario clearly is on the wrong.
The mistress is just young and willing to believe Mario's bullchit.
She looks like she could be related to Mario.
It is super weird.
She is in for a tough ride, imo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> What do you mean?
> Unless Ramona cheated as well, Mario clearly is on the wrong.
> The mistress is just young and willing to believe Mario's bullchit.
> She looks like she could be related to Mario.
> It is super weird.
> She is in for a tough ride, imo.



I didn't say he was right or wrong. I said couples know when there is cheating going on within their marriage. But they keep the marriage going for the sake of keeping face, putting up a united happy couple front. 

The reason why I think this is because they waited for Avery to go off to school for all things to come to light. Like many couples do.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't say he was right or wrong. I said couples know when there is cheating going on within their marriage. But they keep the marriage going for the sake of keeping face, putting up a united happy couple front.
> 
> The reason why I think this is because they waited for Avery to go off to school for all things to come to light. Like many couples do.



I see now and I agree.
Avery probably knew all along....
Kid always do, imo.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> I see now and I agree.
> *Avery probably knew all along....*
> Kid always do, imo.



Yep. The Upper East Side is very small...People love to talk on the UES.


----------



## guccimamma

limom said:


> What do you mean?
> Unless Ramona cheated as well, Mario clearly is on the wrong.
> The* mistress is just young* and willing to believe Mario's bullchit.
> She looks like she could be related to Mario.
> It is super weird.
> She is in for a tough ride, imo.



32 isn't young. she's certainly younger than ramona and mario, but definitely old enough to have done something with her life.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Yep. The Upper East Side is very small...People love to talk on the UES.



I dont even think it has anything to do with the UES. Children just pick up on things.


----------



## missyb

If that jewerly business is Mario's families and his name isn't on it as a owner just a salary employee she's not going to be getting a wind fall. She'll get half their assests. She works and makes her own money so she may not even get alimony for all that long if any. Judges don't care what breaks up a marriage just 50-50


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> 32 isn't young. she's certainly younger than ramona and mario, but definitely old enough to have done something with her life.



Wow. At 32, she should know better.
I guess she does see his wallet.
I foresee a marriage and a bunch of children.

Where did he find her? The gym?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> *Wow. At 32, she should know better.*
> I guess she does see his wallet.
> I foresee a marriage and a bunch of children.
> 
> Where did he find her? The gym?



Agree, but who knows what he told her. He may have said, they are married on paper only and do it for the show.


----------



## Michele26

missyb said:


> If that jewerly business is Mario's families and his name isn't on it as a owner just a salary employee she's not going to be getting a wind fall. She'll get half their assests. She works and makes her own money so she may not even get alimony for all that long if any. Judges don't care what breaks up a marriage just 50-50



In NY the marital assets are subject to equitable distribution so she isn't entitled to half. She's established she's able to provide for herself so she's not going to receive alimony. With the No-Fault Law in NY it doesn't matter if Mario has one girlfriend or twenty Ramona will still receive the same settlement.


----------



## krissa

Is this the same girl as before? Idk why I thought she was blonde.


----------



## limom

Michele26 said:


> In NY the marital assets are subject to equitable distribution so she isn't entitled to half. She's established she's able to provide for herself so she's not going to receive alimony. With the No-Fault Law in NY it doesn't matter if Mario has one girlfriend or twenty Ramona will still receive the same settlement.



Agreed, however I bet that Ramona will fight for her daughter's inheritance.
Ramona has to have a bunch of girlfriends who already went thru the same exact situation.


----------



## missyb

Michele26 said:


> In NY the marital assets are subject to equitable distribution so she isn't entitled to half. She's established she's able to provide for herself so she's not going to receive alimony. With the No-Fault Law in NY it doesn't matter if Mario has one girlfriend or twenty Ramona will still receive the same settlement.




I know it's the same here in nj. I was saying she wouldn't be entitled to the family business just 50 of what they assessed as a married couple. And like I said b4 the judge basically doesn't give a rats *** who's sleeping with who. Lol


----------



## beekmanhill

http://classic-medallics.com/info.html

This is Mario's company.  I wonder if his father is still alive?

I would doubt that Ramona's outside endeavors, other than the show, bring in a whole lot of money.  And how much longer will she be on the show?


----------



## Love4H

Sassys said:


> Agree, but who knows what he told her. He may have said, they are married on paper only and do it for the show.



She was veeeeery aggressive towards Ramona. Writing letters, making public statements, and etc. did she do a magazine interview or am I mistaken?
I don't think she's a naive girl who got played by Mario. Maybe Mario got played by her.


----------



## beekmanhill

Love4H said:


> She was veeeeery aggressive towards Ramona. Writing letters, making public statements, and etc. did she do a magazine interview or am I mistaken?
> I don't think she's a naive girl who got played by Mario. Maybe Mario got played by her.


I think Mario is going to have a hard time dumping her when the time comes.  She is a big feeder of news and gossip to social media.  Bunny boiler possibilities are here.


----------



## Love4H

beekmanhill said:


> I think Mario is going to have a hard time dumping her when the time comes.  She is a big feeder of news and gossip to social media.  Bunny boiler possibilities are here.



When Mario decides to dump that bish, that's when we are going to learn about his financial issues, sexual troubles and nasty habits 

I must say Ramona is nasty to people, rude and mean. Mario is a disgusting and disrespectful cheater. That mistress is crazy fame whore whore. 
But they all worth each other.


----------



## guccimamma

Love4H said:


> When Mario decides to dump that bish, that's when we are going to learn about his financial issues, sexual troubles and nasty habits
> 
> I must say Ramona is nasty to people, rude and mean. Mario is a disgusting and disrespectful cheater. That mistress is crazy fame whore whore.
> But they all worth each other.



mario, i hope you had a vasectomy. i predict she will be pregnant very soon.


----------



## sgj99

so ... did anyone catch the big yawn Sonja gave while the left sofa was confronting Aviva on something?  both Ramona and Sonja were so bored with the whole thing unless it involved them.  keep the left sofa, re-cast the right one please.  i am so done with Ramona and Sonja.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> so ... did anyone catch the big yawn Sonja gave while the left sofa was confronting Aviva on something? both Ramona and Sonja were so bored with the whole thing unless it involved them. keep the left sofa, re-cast the right one please. i am so done with Ramona and Sonja.


Agreed!


----------



## swags

How about Ramona telling Heather one wouldn't know her son was handicapped? Why throw that in there at the end of a compliment to Heather regarding her son? 


I'd like to see Aviva and Ramona go and perhaps Sonja could get demoted to the part time role. I really liked Luann this season and she seemed like a full timer even though she was supposedly not.


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> How about Ramona telling Heather one wouldn't know her son was handicapped? Why throw that in there at the end of a compliment to Heather regarding her son?
> 
> 
> I'd like to see Aviva and Ramona go and perhaps Sonja could get demoted to the part time role. I really liked Luann this season and she seemed like a full timer even though she was supposedly not.



Right...when she started talking I was all like wow Ramon has somewhat of  heart and then she said that and I was like WTF....I actually like Sonja, i'm rooting for her. Sonja just wants to have fun she's  not mean or malicious like Ramona and Aviva


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> Sonja just wants to have fun she's  not mean or malicious like Ramona and Aviva



But she's clearly delusional. Actually everybody on that couch is delusional.


----------



## ScottyGal

This season made me dislike Aviva and her never-ending ailments, I think they might get rid of her and get someone new.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> But she's clearly delusional. Actually everybody on that couch is delusional.



she's hard to watch because she's in denial about her life - she also needs to get past the fact that she's really not the "life of the party, little miss socialite" anymore.  and bragging about a victory lap, aka, walk of shame, especially at her age is so very unflattering.



_Lee said:


> This season made me dislike Aviva and her never-ending ailments, I think they might get rid of her and get someone new.



me too.  i hope she has weekly sessions with a shrink about all her hang-ups.


----------



## starrynite_87

_Lee said:


> This season made me dislike Aviva and her never-ending ailments, I think they might get rid of her and get someone new.




I was over Aviva when she arrived in  St. Barth's...still can't get over her wanting them to throw her a party...girl bye.


----------



## beekmanhill

I thought they should have quit after two shows.  Last night just seemed like a rehash.   And why give such screen time to Aviva if she isn't coming back?


----------



## starrynite_87

DC-Cutie said:


> But she's clearly delusional. Actually everybody on that couch is delusional.




I like Sonja and I want her to get her sh!t together


----------



## guccimamma

starrynite_87 said:


> I was over Aviva when she arrived in  St. Barth's...still can't get over her wanting them to throw her a party...girl bye.



you are not a "well wisher"


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> I was over Aviva when she arrived in  St. Barth's...still can't get over her wanting them to throw her a party...girl bye.



This!


----------



## Love4H

I love Sonja!!! She's crazy, delusional, silly, slutty but she's very kind and sweet.  She doesn't mean bad to anyone. 

Kick that ugly ***** Aviva from that show. She's disgusting inside and out. And I just can't stand her father.


----------



## Love4H

starrynite_87 said:


> I was over Aviva when she arrived in  St. Barth's...still can't get over her wanting them to throw her a party...girl bye.



Me too! 
Girl bye all the way!


----------



## chowlover2

+2!


----------



## sgj99

starrynite_87 said:


> I was over Aviva when she arrived in  St. Barth's...still can't get over her wanting them to throw her a party...girl bye.



isn't that the truth!


----------



## ScottyGal

Love4H said:


> I love Sonja!!! She's crazy, delusional, silly, slutty but she's very kind and sweet.  She doesn't mean bad to anyone.
> 
> Kick that ugly ***** Aviva from that show. She's disgusting inside and out. And I just can't stand her father.



Oh my god, George is actually vile isn't he?!

I am no prude and everyone talks about sex etc, but I actually find his view of women and behaviour around them highly disrespectful. If that were my father I would take him aside and have a stern word with him - no idea why Aviva thinks it is normal?


----------



## Swanky

*

*

*'Real Housewives' Ramona Singer 911 Call My Hubby's Mistress is Stalking Me!*

 *        26 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE
*





Ramona Singer* -- who stars in "*Real Housewives of New York City*" -- has gone to the NYPD ... claiming her estranged husband's mistress has been stalking her ... TMZ has learned.

Law enforcement sources tell us ... Ramona called 911 Wednesday afternoon, claiming the woman had followed her to a restaurant.

Ramona revealed last week *she was leaving hubby Mario Singer,* although she didn't say why. Other members of the cast dimed Mario to the media ... at least they alleged he was cheating.

But now we know ... Singer herself believes Mario was cheating, and for some reason she believes the mistress is obsessed with her.

Cops went to the restaurant  but the woman in question was eating lunch with a man and had no connection to either Ramona or Mario.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3AJ2KWGtm


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I believe it. She has been trying to confront her for a while. She needs to slug Mario. And he needs occupy this heaux.


----------



## Ladybug09

I think Romona is starting to look unhinged...


----------



## starrynite_87

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *31.media.tumblr.com/97701c4c324726712416e0e864d26ad7/tumblr_inline_n9h6x18wdv1qe6w9w.gif*
> 
> *'Real Housewives' Ramona Singer 911 Call My Hubby's Mistress is Stalking Me!*
> 
> *        26 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> *ll-media.tmz.com/2014/08/13/0813-romona-singer-with-police-inf-3.jpg
> Ramona Singer* -- who stars in "*Real Housewives of New York City*" -- has gone to the NYPD ... claiming her estranged husband's mistress has been stalking her ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Law enforcement sources tell us ... Ramona called 911 Wednesday afternoon, claiming the woman had followed her to a restaurant.
> 
> Ramona revealed last week *she was leaving hubby Mario Singer,* although she didn't say why. Other members of the cast dimed Mario to the media ... at least they alleged he was cheating.
> 
> But now we know ... Singer herself believes Mario was cheating, and for some reason she believes the mistress is obsessed with her.
> 
> Cops went to the restaurant  but the woman in question was eating lunch with a man and had no connection to either Ramona or Mario.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3AJ2KWGtm[/URL]



This is some Fatal Attraction sh!t


----------



## Luvbolide

I think Ramona is batsh*t crazy...wouldn't be surprised if mistress and some guy went out to lunch, Ramona spotted them and decided that it was all about her and mistress was "stalking" her.  Crossing paths in NYC is not stalking, Ramona.  (Ugh, can't stand that impossibly rude woman.)


----------



## starrynite_87

Luvbolide said:


> I think Ramona is batsh*t crazy...wouldn't be surprised if mistress and some guy went out to lunch, Ramona spotted them and decided that it was all about her and mistress was "stalking" her.  Crossing paths in NYC is not stalking, Ramona.  (Ugh, can't stand that impossibly rude woman.)



I actually believe Ramona because a while back RaderOnline had court documents where the mistress had said she was admitted to a mental hospital for an "unhealthy obsession" she had with a married man she was having an affair with( the guy was also her boss)... she then sued him for sexual harassment when he fired her.


----------



## sgj99

starrynite_87 said:


> I actually believe Ramona because a while back RaderOnline had court documents where the mistress had said she was admitted to a mental hospital for an "unhealthy obsession" she had with a married man she was having an affair with( the guy was also her boss)... she then sued him for sexual harassment when he fired her.



i'm no fan of Ramona's, i think she's a "vile" person  but i believe her about this girlfriend of Mario's stalking her.


----------



## redheadedbeauty

love4h said:


> i love sonja!!! She's crazy, delusional, silly, slutty but she's very kind and sweet.  She doesn't mean bad to anyone.
> 
> Kick that ugly ***** aviva from that show. She's disgusting inside and out. And i just can't stand her father.




+1


----------



## Creativelyswank

Why is it a surprise Mario likes them nutty? He married Ramona after all!!


----------



## guccimamma

Creativelyswank said:


> Why is it a surprise Mario likes them nutty? He married Ramona after all!!



yeah, this should be amusing.


----------



## Michele26

I don't wish harm to Ramona, but I have zero compassion for her. It really turns my stomach when I hear her feigning support for one of the other women when they open up and share their insecurities about their relationships. I understand why she would want to keep her marital problems private, but over the years she said so many hurtful things about LuAnn and all along her marriage was a sham. Her husband is the biggest scumbag of all and she pretends everything is wonderful and he's the best thing since slice bread.


----------



## swags

The bravo crew enjoyed showing Mario checking out other women in earlier seasons. I would guess he's no stranger to having a girlfriend and the show probably gave him a taste of fame that he's enjoyed. 
I remember him and Ramona being rude to Simon and Alex, making comments about Jill, Bethenny was an underdog and then Luann when she split from the Count, he called her Countless as a joke. 
So now its Ramona's turn to take some crap.


----------



## DC-Cutie

As Luann said, karma is a bish....


----------



## sgj99

Creativelyswank said:


> Why is it a surprise Mario likes them nutty? He married Ramona after all!!



good point!


----------



## sgj99

Michele26 said:


> I don't wish harm to Ramona, but I have zero compassion for her. It really turns my stomach when I hear her feigning support for one of the other women when they open up and share their insecurities about their relationships. I understand why she would want to keep her marital problems private, but over the years she said so many hurtful things about LuAnn and all along her marriage was a sham. Her husband is the biggest scumbag of all and she pretends everything is wonderful and he's the best thing since slice bread.



i couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> i couldn't agree with you more!




+2!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## starrynite_87

Creativelyswank said:


> Why is it a surprise Mario likes them nutty? He married Ramona after all!!



I've heard from guy friends that the crazy unstable girls usually tend to be the best in bed


----------



## Sassys

starrynite_87 said:


> I've heard from guy friends that the crazy unstable girls usually tend to be the best in bed



 my male friends say the same thing


----------



## sgj99

starrynite_87 said:


> I've heard from guy friends that the crazy unstable girls usually tend to be the best in bed





Sassys said:


> my male friends say the same thing



too funny ... i've heard that from guy friends too!


----------



## ScottyGal

Aviva at it again on the reunion (part 3), another thing to add to her long list of ailments.. "Do you have any wine? I can't drink anything with fizz' - WHAT CAN AVIVA DO ON THIS EARTH? HOW DOES SHE SURVIVE DAY TO DAY LIFE?


----------



## Sassys

Aviva has a lot of nerve saying she thought Carole was older than 50. She does NOT look 44. I thought SHE was in her 50's.


----------



## guccimamma

aviva is the kind of person you go to great lengths to avoid. i feel for the people who went to college with her.


----------



## beekmanhill

starrynite_87 said:


> I actually believe Ramona because a while back RaderOnline had court documents where the mistress had said she was admitted to a mental hospital for an "unhealthy obsession" she had with a married man she was having an affair with( the guy was also her boss)... she then sued him for sexual harassment when he fired her.







Yep, this Kasey has a history.  If and when Mario throws her out, there will be problems.   


Wonder how long the divorce will take.  Guaranteed Kasey is pushing marriage with Mario.


----------



## Creativelyswank

starrynite_87 said:


> I've heard from guy friends that the crazy unstable girls usually tend to be the best in bed




Lmao


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with many, really hard to have any sympathy for Ramona after the way she has treated others, and her always pretending she had this marriage made in heaven. I really doubt this is Mario's first time straying.

Now, Part 3 of the reunion.
What was up with all that snuggling going on between Ramona and Sonja? Too creepy for me.
I think when we saw Ramona this season grow annoyed with Sonja, those were true feelings. But now that Ramona is divorcing, I bet she's with Sonja all the time. 
Sonja will think it's because Ramona loves her and needs her support, Ramona will just need a kooky sidekick to accompany her, and Sonja will be perfect for the job.

I hope I never have to see Aviva again. Please Bravo, don't bring her back.

Liked everything about the left couch.


----------



## creighbaby

Was on vaunte and saw that ditzy/annoying Kristen T. is selling some of her items

https://www.vaunte.com/members/kristen-taekman


----------



## slang

I love a lot of Kristen's outfits - she had some great pieces

I can't believe she is selling her Elvis "Love me tender" sweatshirt


----------



## chowlover2

slang said:


> I love a lot of Kristen's outfits - she had some great pieces
> 
> I can't believe she is selling her Elvis "Love me tender" sweatshirt


I agree, I like her style.


----------



## Creativelyswank

chowlover2 said:


> i agree, i like her style.




+1


----------



## bisbee

creighbaby said:


> Was on vaunte and saw that ditzy/annoying Kristen T. is selling some of her items
> 
> https://www.vaunte.com/members/kristen-taekman



She's selling them for charity.  Most of the others are not.


----------



## beekmanhill

bisbee said:


> She's selling them for charity.  Most of the others are not.


I like her and love her wardrobe.


----------



## sgj99

beekmanhill said:


> I like her and love her wardrobe.



i like her too.  she's a little silly, can laugh at herself, and has great style, and sticks up for herself to Ramona.  i like Heather too and was glad that put their little Montana spat behind them quickly.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> i like her too. she's a little silly, can laugh at herself, and has great style, and sticks up for herself to Ramona. i like Heather too and was glad that put their little Montana spat behind them quickly.


Yes!


----------



## creighbaby

I really wish these women -- on this and all the RH shows -- would stop saying, "I own it."

Could be a new drinking game.


----------



## LADC_chick

The best thing about Kristen's shop on vaunte is that it puts to rest (or at least I hope it does) the ridiculous back and forth, and folks getting all up in their feelings and arguing "Oh, that woman is definitely *not* a size 4!" 

She's got dresses and skirts on there that range from size 2 to size 8 as well as other items that range from XS to M, which tells me that what should be the focus is fit and not the number on the tag.


----------



## Creativelyswank

^amen
I stopped weighing myself two years ago for this same reason. I go by how my body looks and my clothes fit! I don't know why people are more obsessed with a number than a personal sense of well being.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Love4H said:


> *I love Sonja!!! She's crazy, delusional, silly, slutty but she's very kind and sweet. She doesn't mean bad to anyone. *
> 
> Kick that ugly ***** Aviva from that show. She's disgusting inside and out. And I just can't stand her father.


 
Something about Sonja that just makes her fabulous, entertaining and hilarious - I could watch her all day on the show - she is too funny! I loved that scene when she kicked Harry to the curb and gave back the promise ring and she just looked fabulous doing it.


----------



## horse17

WillstarveforLV said:


> Something about Sonja that just makes her fabulous, entertaining and hilarious - I could watch her all day on the show - she is too funny! I loved that scene when she kicked Harry to the curb and gave back the promise ring and she just looked fabulous doing it.


I sort of feel the same way.......she can be kooky,  but I dont  think she is a "mean girl"....


----------



## rockhollow

Here's Ramona's lastest blog from Bravo. Sounds like damage control to me, I think she got lots of backlash about refusing to discuss her marriage, when being so savage to the other housewives about their relationships.

Well everyone it's an end to Season 6. Little did I know until we finished filming several weeks later in October that my husband was having an affair. Little did I know I was the last one to find out. I was shocked beyond words.

When I filmed the reunion Mario and I had reconciled only the month before. I so wanted to try to get our relationship back on track. Mario was extremely adamant about me not speaking about our relationship and his infidelity. This is so not who I am -- I always speak freely on all subjects. I was allowing my husband to control my behavior.

Yes it was not filmed on the show, but it is still, as Andy said, part of my current reality. I must say I was not as respectful as I should of been to Andy. I also now understand what LuAnn went through and should have been more kind to her no matter how she pushed my buttons.



Having your husband betray you is the worst feeling in the world, and I wish it on no one. How ironic that last week during Reunion Part 2 when I was protecting my husband and not being polite to Andy, just the week before I kicked Mario out and it came out in the press a day later, August 6.

So I am opening up now about why I was not candid as I should have been. Yes Andy all the women on the show, including LuAnn, were supportive of my situation with Mario. My friends were also. Without them I would never have been able to handle what I was going through. I thank all my fellow Housewives for their support and continued support.

I feel like I was emotionally bruised for the past five months by Mario. I felt at times as if I was walking on eggshells. We were working with a marriage counselor. I was in a fragile state.


----------



## kemilia

Hmmm ...  Well, damage control or not, she was not at all nice to LuAnn during her marital troubles, and that, to me, shows what kind of person she truly is. But these shows thrive and rely on this sort of behavior--ratings ratings ratings.


----------



## nycmom

i think it could be a damage control&#8230;but also could be partially true&#8230;i can imagine mario telling ramona not to say anything so his girlfriend wouldn't find out he was at least pretending to work on his marriage&#8230;he wouldn't be the first (or last) to lie to both his wife and mistress.


----------



## Sassys

Home in LA. I see someone is now calling paps


----------



## Michele26

We haven't seen this set of implants other then when they filmed the reunion. They are much larger.


----------



## beekmanhill

Michele26 said:


> We haven't seen this set of implants other then when they filmed the reunion. They are much larger.


I don't think they suit her body type.


----------



## guccimamma

does she have a tattoo poking out of her suit?


----------



## DC-Cutie

How was Ramona blindsided about the affair when it came out months ago?  Andy asked her about give issue during the reunion?


----------



## chowlover2

I heard Andy was steamed at Ramona for not letting any of the affair drama be filmed for the show. She had a juicy storyline but wouldn't let it be filmed because of Avery. Avery is 18 for pete's sake, Ramona just didn't want her business out there. She is such a hypocrite, Somewhere LuAnn is laughing her arse off!


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> Home in LA. I see someone is now calling paps



Her stomach looks weird, like its lumpy or something.


----------



## guccimamma

lulilu said:


> Her stomach looks weird, like its lumpy or something.



i'll spare you my stomach in a bikini. i'd take hers any day.


----------



## Nahreen

guccimamma said:


> i'll spare you my stomach in a bikini. i'd take hers any day.



Me too. Two persons even asked me if I was pregnant this summer, how embarrasing!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I think she looks good. There is nothing to criticize.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I think she looks good. There is nothing to criticize.



Ditto. I think those "lumps" are abs. My judgement isn't that reliable though, as it has been so long since I have seen my abs that I don't really remember what they look like.


----------



## Creativelyswank

GaudyGirl said:


> Ditto. I think those "lumps" are abs. My judgement isn't that reliable though, as it has been so long since I have seen my abs that I don't really remember what they look like.




Lmao ditto


----------



## needloub

lulilu said:


> Her stomach looks weird, like its lumpy or something.



It looks like the outline of her muscles...


----------



## Sassys

Can she please take Kristin with her??

Aviva Drescher 'fired from Real Housewives Of New York cast' after two seasons 

Aviva Drescher has been fired form the Real Housewives Of New York cast after just two season, according to reports. 
The mother-of-four grabbed headlines in last season's finale episode, where she aggressively took off her own prosthetic leg and slammed it on the table of a New York restaurant.
The 45-year-old author certainly went out with a bang in the episode, yelling: 'The only thing fake about me, is this!' before yanking off her prosthesis and then throwing it across Le Cirque eatery.
But despite bringing the drama, Us Weekly reports the feisty blonde has been cut from the highly rated Bravo show.
The finale episode, which aired in July, showed the culmination of Drescher's tensions with her fellow cast mates who constantly accused her of lying and being insincere. 
The statuesque blonde was open about her disability, even using an episode to visit the family farm where her leg was torn off in a horrific conveyer-belt accident as a young girl.

It's unknown if she'll appear at all in the upcoming season, as Countess LuAnn de Lesseps did after being demoted five seasons in.
Meanwhile, Drescher is the only confirmed hiring or firing to take place in the New York franchise, though it has been confirmed that Helena Christensen was invited but declined to join season seven.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-New-York-cast-two-seasons.html#ixzz3CT2rHNAL


----------



## ScottyGal

Good riddance - Aviva was so boring.


----------



## sgj99

the magazine US Weekly is reporting that Ramona has been demoted to a "friend" status.  Between her high salary and her behavior towards Andy at the reunion regarding her marriage the Bravo exec's decided she wasn't doing it for them any more.  gotta say:  i'm okay with that, i've never cared for her.


----------



## chowlover2

Thank God!


----------



## Michele26

sgj99 said:


> the magazine US Weekly is reporting that Ramona has been demoted to a "friend" status.  Between her high salary and her behavior towards Andy at the reunion regarding her marriage the Bravo exec's decided she wasn't doing it for them any more.  gotta say:*  i'm okay with that, i've never cared for her.*




Me too!


----------



## Love4H

Oh yeah, keep the good news coming!
Crazy Aviva is gone, Ramona is almost gone. Yay!!!


----------



## AECornell

Yeah, but if it's friend status like Luanne, nothing is really going to change. I mean, even Luanne had one-on-ones.


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> Yeah, but if it's friend status like Luanne, nothing is really going to change. I mean, even Luanne had one-on-ones.



i think that's because LuAnn was redeeming herself and they could (editors/producers) could see it in their reviews of the film.  i'm not sure Ramona is capable of that.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> i think that's because LuAnn was redeeming herself and they could (editors/producers) could see it in their reviews of the film.  i'm not sure Ramona is capable of that.




Yeah, I think Luann did great as a friend. Ramona - I don't know, maybe she will talk about Mario and her divorce but everything is out so that wouldn't be very interesting.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I am not sorry to see Aviva go. She was intolerable ever since the S. Barth's trip last season.


----------



## Lurvebags

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I think she looks good. There is nothing to criticize.




I have to agree, she looks great and she's one of my favourites &#128522; so I'm biased


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> i think that's because LuAnn was redeeming herself and they could (editors/producers) could see it in their reviews of the film.  i'm not sure Ramona is capable of that.



yes, I agree, Luann was quite delightful this past season.
I won't be sad to see Ramona knocked down at bit. She really was becoming insufferable on the show. Might improve her attitude.

And I'm glad to see Aviva gone - especially the thought that we don't have to see that creepy father ever again!


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> yes, I agree, Luann was quite delightful this past season.
> 
> I won't be sad to see Ramona knocked down at bit. She really was becoming insufferable on the show. Might improve her attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm glad to see Aviva gone - especially the thought that we don't have to see that creepy father ever again!




Agree on all counts!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## BarbadosBride

Great news on Aviva and Ramona. Could they demote Carole as well to occasional appearances she is boring me big time.


----------



## slang

I like Carole, Heather, Luann & Kristen - they can also get rid of Sonja if they are cleaning house.
I used to be a fan but she was so painful to watch this season. I was embarrassed for her & her daughter


----------



## sgj99

according to the US Weekly article, Ramona is demoted and the show will revolve around Heather, Carole and Kristen.

i too am glad to see Aviva gone as well.  she is so full of herself, her stupid phobias and illnesses are ridiculous, and of course, her father is about as disgusting a human being as they come.


http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ng-role-on-real-housewives-of-new-york-201459


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> I like Carole, Heather, Luann & Kristen - they can also get rid of Sonja if they are cleaning house.
> I used to be a fan but she was so painful to watch this season. I was embarrassed for her & her daughter



yes, I like the four girls you mention as well.
And couldn't agree more, I used to also be a fan of Sonja, but this past season changed that. She truly was so embarrassing. And even if her daughter doesn't watch the show, I bet lots of her peers do, and must be a source of embarrassment for her.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> yes, I like the four girls you mention as well.
> And couldn't agree more, I used to also be a fan of Sonja, but this past season changed that. She truly was so embarrassing. And even if her daughter doesn't watch the show, I bet lots of her peers do, and must be a source of embarrassment for her.


Yes! What people in high society NY want to put the stuff out there That Sonja does? Even if they do it they don't talk about it. And her poor child...


----------



## lulilu

Glad Aviva is gone.  Bravo should be ashamed for giving her father any screen time.  I've never witnessed such horrible behavior before and won't again.


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> Glad Aviva is gone.  Bravo should be ashamed for giving her father any screen time.  I've never witnessed such horrible behavior before and won't again.




I agree!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## LADC_chick

Oh good lord. Aviva refuses to go away. She's going to be on another show called Marriage Bootcamp.


----------



## beekmanhill

LADC_chick said:


> Oh good lord. Aviva refuses to go away. She's going to be on another show called Marriage Bootcamp.


I assume Reid will participate?  How will he take time off from his high level job? :


----------



## sgj99

LADC_chick said:


> Oh good lord. Aviva refuses to go away. She's going to be on another show called Marriage Bootcamp.





beekmanhill said:


> I assume Reid will participate?  How will he take time off from his high level job? :



they're going to be like Simon and Alex and try to stay on television no matter how desparate they look.


----------



## chowlover2

I truly feel bad for Aviva's husband Reid. I hope the sex is worth it, what else could it be?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## beekmanhill

Did you read that Simon and Alex are relocating to Australia?  Their house is up for sale.


----------



## coutureinatl

Bethenny Frankel Returning to Real Housewives of New York City for Season 7

Back to life, back to reality &#8212; TV, that is. Four years after she quit The Real Housewives of New York City, Bethenny Frankel is returning to her roots and rejoining the Bravo series, sources reveal exclusively in the new issue of Us Weekly.
The former talk show host, whose self-titled daytime program was cancelled in February, will appear in the show's upcoming seventh season, insiders tell Us. Producers hope her return will help boost ratings, which fell to 1 million (from a record 2.6 million) during season six. "Bringing her back is a last-ditch effort," one source says.

Frankel will benefit, too, by having an outlet to promote her Skinnygirl empire, which includes a cocktail line, shapewear, and several books, including a new children's book, Cookie Meets Peanut. (The story was inspired by her 4-year-old daughter, Bryn, and her beloved dog, Cookie.)

Bryn was born just a few months before Frankel announced that she wouldn't be returning for season four of RHONY back in 2010. At the time, she hinted to Us she'd decided to leave because of events that had transpired the previous season, when she fought with former BFF Jill Zarin and longtime rival Kelly Bensimon. She added that she didn't see "any reason to go back"

Indeed, Frankel had plenty of other projects to keep her busy, including the Bravo spin-off Bethenny Getting Married?, which documented her engagement to then-fiance Jason Hoppy, and two subsequent seasons of Bethenny Ever After.
Since December 2012, she has also been preoccupied with her divorce from Hoppy. The two have been tied up in an ugly legal battle for more than a year; they only recently settled their custody dispute over Bryn.

Like Frankel herself, RHONY has changed a lot in the last four years. Only LuAnn de Lesseps and Ramona Singer are left of the original Housewives, and both appear just in recurring roles. The other current stars are Sonja Morgan, Carole Radziwill, Heather Thomson, and Kristen Taekman. 
Bensimon and Zarin left in 2011, but there's a chance the latter could make a cameo in season seven. She "might come back to rehash their issues," a second insider tells Us of Frankel's frenemy. "But so far it's just talk."


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...ny-for-season-7-details-2014110#ixzz3EuurzsXu


----------



## ScottyGal

Glad to hear Bethenny is returning, I like her


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, I think this is a huge mistake on everybody's part. Maybe it will increase Ratings for one or two episodes but that's about it. She needs a platform for her products, but she just doesn't fit in anymore. I think I will be watching with her on it.


----------



## Sassys

Bethenny isn't going back to reality TV just yet. 

The former Real Housewives of New York City star stirred up rumors of a return to her former TV show after she was spotted going in and out of Bravo's headquarters in New York City. 

But Frankel quickly put the rumors to rest during an interview with SiriusXM Radio host Jenny Hut, on Wednesday. 

"I haven't signed anything," Frankel said while promoting her book, Cookie Meets Peanut. "I have a great relationship with Andy Cohen and the housewives, and they&#8217;ve asked me to come back for years." 

While Frankel did say she's working on two upcoming projects with the Watch What Happens Live host (Cohen is also an executive producer of the Real Housewives franchise), she's keeping them under wraps for now. 

"We're talking about a couple of different things and deciding together what we're going to do." 

However, if Frankel does return to television, she won't be sharing as much as she did with viewers that last time she was on the small screen. 

"Would I ever put every intimate detail of my personal life or my daughter in that? No. But I think that I connect to women about my personal perspective and experience. It's not about seeing what my daughter's doing. And it's not about seeing who I&#8217;m married to or who I'm sleeping with." 

people.com


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Bethenny isn't going back to reality TV just yet.
> 
> The former Real Housewives of New York City star stirred up rumors of a return to her former TV show after she was spotted going in and out of Bravo's headquarters in New York City.
> 
> But Frankel quickly put the rumors to rest during an interview with SiriusXM Radio host Jenny Hut, on Wednesday.
> 
> "I haven't signed anything," Frankel said while promoting her book, Cookie Meets Peanut. "I have a great relationship with Andy Cohen and the housewives, and they&#8217;ve asked me to come back for years."
> 
> While Frankel did say she's working on two upcoming projects with the Watch What Happens Live host (Cohen is also an executive producer of the Real Housewives franchise), she's keeping them under wraps for now.
> 
> "We're talking about a couple of different things and deciding together what we're going to do."
> 
> However, if Frankel does return to television, she won't be sharing as much as she did with viewers that last time she was on the small screen.
> 
> "Would I ever put every intimate detail of my personal life or my daughter in that? No. But I think that I connect to women about my personal perspective and experience. It's not about seeing what my daughter's doing. And it's not about seeing who I&#8217;m married to or who I'm sleeping with."
> 
> people.com


She isn't sharing anything about her daughter's life because Jason won't allow it.  Very happy to hear she is not returning to RHofNY.


----------



## deltalady

Bethany is returning. It's been confirmed.


----------



## Sassys

deltalady said:


> Bethany is returning. It's been confirmed.



I love her, but this is a dumb move IMO. Wonder why she is doing it.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I love her, but this is a dumb move IMO. Wonder why she is doing it.




I don't get it either, I think it's a bad move.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## beekmanhill

Big mistake.


----------



## deltalady

She wrote a long explanation on her website as to why. I honestly don't think it will hurt her career. It's not like she's trying to be a serious actress or anything. It's a way for her to continue to be in the spotlight and promote her products. And let's face it, she's always been a fame whore. I just hope she keeps her daughter off the show.


----------



## beekmanhill

deltalady said:


> She wrote a long explanation on her website as to why. I honestly don't think it will hurt her career. It's not like she's trying to be a serious actress or anything. It's a way for her to continue to be in the spotlight and promote her products. And let's face it, she's always been a fame whore. I just hope she keeps her daughter off the show.



She really doesn't have much of a career now.  She still gets the money from Beam, and has all these SG products out there, so she needs a presence on TV.  Maybe this was the only offer.   Her popularity is way down.  

Jason has legally prevented her from using Bryn as a TV prop.  Thank you, Jason.


----------



## Baileylouise

I wonder what her '' storyline '' will be. ?


----------



## beekmanhill

Baileylouise said:


> I wonder what her '' storyline '' will be. ?




The Phoenix rising from the ashes yet again.


----------



## Sassys

Baileylouise said:


> I wonder what her '' storyline '' will be. ?



I don't want to hear about her products every week. Her fans are going to want to hear about Bryn, the divorce, what she is spending her money on and the apartment she bought.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> I don't want to hear about her products every week. Her fans are going to want to hear about Bryn, the divorce, what she is spending her money on and the apartment she bought.


I'm sure Bryn, Jason and the divorce will be off limits.  The new apartment is fair game.


----------



## Bentley1

Guaranteed Bethany has signed on for the sole purpose of shoving her products/businesses in the viewer's faces every chance she gets.  I think she's going to frustrate & disappoint a lot of people with her non-story line.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I called her return as soon as the divorce started and her show was ending. She thrives off the attention. Now, I'd love to see Jill and Kelly return at the same time!  That would be some good TV


----------



## swags

I liked Bethenny on Housewives. She could joke at the others expense but she also would poke fun at herself.  I wonder if she will befriend Heather and Carole or if they will be rivals.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I liked Bethenny on Housewives. She could joke at the others expense but she also would poke fun at herself.  I wonder if she will befriend Heather and Carole or if they will be rivals.



I like heather and carol, together. Bethenny doesn't need to join up with them. Heck, they might be friends already I real life though.  Since, NYC can be a small world.


----------



## slang

^ yes it really is since Bethany was the one who suggested Aviva to Andy for the show


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I like heather and carol, together. Bethenny doesn't need to join up with them. Heck, they might be friends already I real life though.  Since, NYC can be a small world.


I love Heather and Carol together.  They have been out at Miraval spa, I thought it was for the show but maybe not.  I cannot see either of them liking Bethenny.


----------



## rockhollow

I bet Bravo will hope for conflict between Heather and Beth - they're both pretty strong willed women. I can see it going either way - great friends or major conflict.


----------



## bobobob

> 'The Real Housewives of New York City' reshuffle brings 'huge change in the dynamic'
> 
> Kristen Taekman, now filming her second season, tells Confidenti@l that returning star Bethenny Frankel is making it hard for newer recruits to 'get to know her,' and that an expanded crew of eight Housewives seems 'less intimate' than last season&#8217;s six.
> 
> It remains to be seen whether the latest reshuffle of the &#8220;The Real Housewives of New York City&#8221; cast will drive ratings back up. But this is certain, says cast member Kristen Taekman: The tinkering has brought a &#8220;huge change in the dynamic&#8221; on set.
> 
> The model, now filming her second season, tells Confidenti@l that returning star Bethenny Frankel is making it hard for newer recruits to &#8220;get to know her,&#8221; and that an expanded crew of eight Housewives seems &#8220;less intimate&#8221; than last season&#8217;s six.
> 
> Mom of two Taekman says she was &#8220;ecstatic&#8221; that original cast member Frankel was returning after a three-season hiatus from the Bravo show, and was &#8220;really looking forward to getting to know her.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;I thought that with Bethenny, it&#8217;s like you can&#8217;t judge a book by its cover. But I think my tune is changing a little bit,&#8221; she told us before hosting her recent winter white party at Shrine nightclub at Foxwoods Resort Casino. &#8220;I felt that way a minute ago and now I don&#8217;t know. I can&#8217;t read the cover of the book anymore. I guess I don&#8217;t speak that language.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;I feel like I was looking forward to really getting to know her,&#8221; explained Taekman, &#8220;and at this point I feel like that hasn&#8217;t really happened in a way that I wanted to.&#8221;
> 
> It&#8217;s no surprise to Confidenti@l. We reported last month that insiders think that while Frankel was brought in to shake things up, she has been &#8220;standoffish&#8221; in filming, in part, some say, because the SkinnyGirl founder has a lucrative personal brand to protect.
> 
> &#8220;I think you hit it on the nose,&#8221; said Taekman. But in spite of the chilly vibe, she says, &#8220;I think it&#8217;s great that she&#8217;s back.&#8221;
> 
> Yeah, great for ratings.
> 
> The Connecticut native, who&#8217;s working on her own nail polish line, Pop of Color, with Ricky&#8217;s NYC, also says that upping the number of Housewives has unsettled the relationships on set.
> 
> &#8220;I remember a couple of years ago that some casts, I think it was (&#8216;Real Housewives of) Orange County,&#8217; were only like four or five women, so it&#8217;s more intimate. ... If you&#8217;re a small family of four you can all sit down to dinner together and find out about your days,&#8221; said the reality star. &#8220;When you have a family of eight, you&#8217;re sitting down to dinner and you might not get down to the other end to find out what they did.&#8221;
> 
> Taekman says the cast, which is still filming, is not spending as much time together as they once did, because there&#8217;s &#8220;so many of us.&#8221;



http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/chilly-wives-article-1.2099160


----------



## krissa

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-new-york-city/videos/playlist?clip=2850164

Trailer for the new season is up!


----------



## AECornell

Yesssss! This actually looks interesting!



krissa said:


> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-new-york-city/videos/playlist?clip=2850164
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer for the new season is up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

They don't need all of these women!


----------



## slang

Wow thats a big cast, are they all "full time" housewives?

Is Luann back as full time this season? I see she is still picking up men while on vacay and bringing them back to her room to spend the night


----------



## GoGlam

LuAnn really gets it on huh


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I really enjoyed seeing Bethenny again and the trailer gave me high hopes for the new season.


----------



## kemilia

Looks good, can't wait!


----------



## guccimamma

luann's stomach is amazing, gotta give her that.


----------



## Sassys

Promo shots for new season


----------



## Baileylouise

Do we need to see more of Ramona and Sonja I think not, watching the promo the women are more crazier than usual. I can't wait


----------



## Bentley1

What's with the new lady, Waaaayyy too many cast members.


----------



## Michele26

NY is my favorite series & I can't wait for it to start. &#128526;

Sonja looks rough & out of her mind crazy in that video.&#128522;She's been partying hard!


----------



## buzzytoes

Radzi is on WWHL and she looks weird. She looks like maybe she got veneers and did something to her face? I am never one who can instantly tell what work someone has had done. Maybe cheek fillers? She looks refreshed.


----------



## sgj99

it will be interesting to see how Bethanny is in the mix.  i'm not a big fan of hers and think it is a mistake to bring her back, kind of a one step back instead of one step forward thing.  the only thing i find about it that i like is it has to be killing Jill Zarin that they asked B to return yet didn't come crawling to her!

i can see Bethanny's ego being out of control this time around:  look how successful i've become and Bravo needed me to come help you out.


----------



## Baileylouise

Does Jill and Bobby still own their fabric store ? I often wonder what life is after housewives.


----------



## beekmanhill

Not to worry about Jill.  She and Bobby travel everywhere.  She and Bobby recently returned from Antarctica with a stop beforehand for a few days in Buenos Aires.  She travels to more interesting places than any other HW.   Bobby is loaded.    They have the house in the Hamptons and entertain non stop all summer.  
Yesterday she Instagramed a photo of herself, her sister and parents in Boca.  Unlike Bethenny, she is close to her family. 

For Bethenny, she needs a forum to peddle every product she slaps the SG label on.   I don't see it working, but we will see.   She can be funny in small doses.


----------



## beekmanhill

buzzytoes said:


> Radzi is on WWHL and she looks weird. She looks like maybe she got veneers and did something to her face? I am never one who can instantly tell what work someone has had done. Maybe cheek fillers? She looks refreshed.



Oh, wish I'd seen that.  Somehow all these HW's see themselves on TV and then go get work.  I like Radzi.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I can't believe what a fame whore Bethenny is. She really had to come back to RHoNY? She bad mouthed it and now that she and hubby are divorced, she needed to have that fame again. Pathetic!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

swags said:


> Ramona - I don't know, maybe she will talk about Mario and her divorce but everything is out so that wouldn't be very interesting.



OK, I've been out of the loop. Are Ramona and Mario divorced now?


----------



## sgj99

beekmanhill said:


> Not to worry about Jill.  She and Bobby travel everywhere.  She and Bobby recently returned from Antarctica with a stop beforehand for a few days in Buenos Aires.  She travels to more interesting places than any other HW.   Bobby is loaded.    They have the house in the Hamptons and entertain non stop all summer.
> Yesterday she Instagramed a photo of herself, her sister and parents in Boca.  Unlike Bethenny, she is close to her family.
> 
> For Bethenny, she needs a forum to peddle every product she slaps the SG label on.   I don't see it working, but we will see.   She can be funny in small doses.



i don't doubt that she and Bobby have a fabulous lifestyle together.  they did before the show too.  and she has what Bethanny will probably never have:  a strong marriage to a man that loves her.  but she llllloooovvvveeeddd being on the show and really tried to work herself back on it for a while after she was let go.


----------



## lucywife

No more Aviva& Aviva's father? How come?!


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> No more Aviva& Aviva's father? How come?!



Aviva is not on the show anymore.


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> I called her return as soon as the divorce started and her show was ending. She thrives off the attention. Now, I'd love to see Jill and Kelly return at the same time!  That would be some good TV



Yes! I may watch again if that happens.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ok so I just saw the trailer and it looks really good! With so many cast changes over the years I stopped watching. I just started watching again BH last season. 

LuAnn def seems to be going back to her roots again ...she always had an opinion but now she's brassy. I think I like it!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

sgj99 said:


> i don't doubt that she and Bobby have a fabulous lifestyle together.  they did before the show too.  and she has what Bethanny will probably never have:  a strong marriage to a man that loves her.  but she llllloooovvvveeeddd being on the show and really tried to work herself back on it for a while after she was let go.



It is true, she is a fame ho.  I do think she leveraged the fame of the HW's better than most, because she had the $$$$$$.  Now she is in with the Trumps because she sponsors an event for Eric *****'s charity at her Hamptons house in the summer.   She attended his wedding last year.  I think she saw what was available to her if she/Booby were willing to spend, and it seems they are.  The show opened her eyes to the opportunities available to her with $$$$.   

I don't doubt she'd like to be back on the show, but it wouldn't work.    You can't really go back.  Andy doesn't like her anyway.

If show doesn't get better ratings this year with Bethenny, it will probably be cancelled anyway.


----------



## swags

What happened with Bethenny and Hoppy? For some reason I felt a little irritated with her after several seasons of her going on about wanting it all and then getting it all and now she says she has to start over.


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> What happened with Bethenny and Hoppy? For some reason I felt a little irritated with her after several seasons of her going on about wanting it all and then getting it all and now she says she has to start over.



That divorce is still not settled, can you believe it?  

And that dreadful Dr. Imabore is going to be on the show this season too.   I forget his real name, that was how I referred to him in my mind.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> It is true, she is a fame ho.  I do think she leveraged the fame of the HW's better than most, because she had the $$$$$$.  Now she is in with the Trumps because she sponsors an event for Eric *****'s charity at her Hamptons house in the summer.   She attended his wedding last year.  I think she saw what was available to her if she/Booby were willing to spend, and it seems they are.  The show opened her eyes to the opportunities available to her with $$$$.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt she'd like to be back on the show, but it wouldn't work.    You can't really go back.  Andy doesn't like her anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> If show doesn't get better ratings this year with Bethenny, it will probably be cancelled anyway.




I didn't know all this about Jill, she's really living it up! Her life didn't seem all this exciting when she was on the show. 

Why doesn't Andy like? Just bc of her generally annoying personality or is there some actual beef there? I did find it surprising he fired her so abruptly and refused to rehire despite her very obvious groveling on soooo many occasions.


----------



## swags

beekmanhill said:


> That divorce is still not settled, can you believe it?
> 
> And that dreadful Dr. Imabore is going to be on the show this season too.   I forget his real name, that was how I referred to him in my mind.


 
Really? Was that the therapist? I don't like those therapy sessions at all. I don't believe you can get true therapy in front of a camera. I always thought Celebrity Rehab was a waste of time for that reason too. Some journeys need to be private!


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> I didn't know all this about Jill, she's really living it up! Her life didn't seem all this exciting when she was on the show.
> 
> Why doesn't Andy like? Just bc of her generally annoying personality or is there some actual beef there? I did find it surprising he fired her so abruptly and refused to rehire despite her very obvious groveling on soooo many occasions.



Who knows?  I think she was quite the diva.  I don't know about any beef specifically.

Last summer she was all over Italy, Croatia, etc, I forget.  Then back to Hamptons palace.


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> Really? Was that the therapist? I don't like those therapy sessions at all. I don't believe you can get true therapy in front of a camera. I always thought Celebrity Rehab was a waste of time for that reason too. Some journeys need to be private!



Yes, now I remember his name, Dr. Amador.  I've seen pictures of the new series and he is in them.  I agree that it is a mistake. 

He was the captain of the boat that got lost, too.  Another reason to dump him.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> Who knows?  I think she was quite the diva.  I don't know about any beef specifically.
> 
> 
> 
> Last summer she was all over Italy, Croatia, etc, I forget.  Then back to Hamptons palace.




Dang, live it up Jill! Gotta admit I'm impressed with the Antarctica trip. That's a pretty cool vacation right there.


----------



## swags

Bravo had a couple of old NY episodes on this morning including the Ramona/Mario vow renewal. I think those are bad luck. 

Bethenny is doing a WWHL interview tonight with Andy.


----------



## lho

I really hope Carole and Heather's friendship stays strong this season.  I really like them as friends.  They seemed genuine with each other, but who knows it seems friendships on these reality shows never last.


----------



## beekmanhill

lho said:


> I really hope Carole and Heather's friendship stays strong this season.  I really like them as friends.  They seemed genuine with each other, but who knows it seems friendships on these reality shows never last.



I agree, the friendship seemed real and it was nice to see.   Most of the HW's friendships are just for the show.


----------



## slang

lho said:


> I really hope Carole and Heather's friendship stays strong this season.  I really like them as friends.  They seemed genuine with each other, but who knows it seems friendships on these reality shows never last.



They appear to still be good friends, one of them posted a pic on social media of the 2 of them with Heather's 2 kids at a NY Ranger hockey game a few weeks ago. So they still are hanging out off the show.


----------



## robbins65

Jill dug her own grave when she secretly taped her one on one WWHL interview. Andy would never have her back.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

robbins65 said:


> Jill dug her own grave when she secretly taped her one on one WWHL interview. Andy would never have her back.




What happened?


----------



## robbins65

Jill secretly taped her and Andy's one on one interview after she left the show.  She wanted to make sure nothing was edited out and wanted to have proof, so she had something hidden on her body to record everything.


----------



## beekmanhill

robbins65 said:


> Jill secretly taped her and Andy's one on one interview after she left the show.  She wanted to make sure nothing was edited out and wanted to have proof, so she had something hidden on her body to record everything.



Don't blame her a bit.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

robbins65 said:


> Jill secretly taped her and Andy's one on one interview after she left the show.  She wanted to make sure nothing was edited out and wanted to have proof, so she had something hidden on her body to record everything.


 
Wow! I guess she sealed her fate with Andy by doing that!


----------



## Bentley1

robbins65 said:


> Jill secretly taped her and Andy's one on one interview after she left the show.  She wanted to make sure nothing was edited out and wanted to have proof, so she had something hidden on her body to record everything.




Oh wow, never heard about that. How did Andy come to find out? Did she end up having to use it against him or something?


----------



## zippie

Watching some of the older episodes with Kelly B, what a self entitled beeeatch.  Seriously delusional and is a legend in her own mind.  What a nut job>


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Definitely!


----------



## sgj99

zippie said:


> Watching some of the older episodes with Kelly B, what a self entitled beeeatch.  Seriously delusional and is a legend in her own mind.  What a nut job>



they had the first season on last week (or two weeks ago) and it was so funny and weird to watch Alex and Simon.  they were so in love and told everyone all the time how wonderful their marriage was.  and then when she was fired from the show they went on one of those couples therapy shows :giggles:


----------



## Bentley1

zippie said:


> Watching some of the older episodes with Kelly B, what a self entitled beeeatch.  Seriously delusional and is a legend in her own mind.  What a nut job>




Lol did you get to the scary island episode? [emoji1]


----------



## zippie

Bentley1 said:


> Lol did you get to the scary island episode? [emoji1]


 


LOL, scary island...YIKES


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> Lol did you get to the scary island episode? [emoji1]





zippie said:


> LOL, scary island...YIKES



loved the whole Scary Island episodes, they had everything we love:  luxury, most of the women having fun together and getting along, and while Kelly was nuts she wasn't cursing everyone out or screeching constantly so it was all entertaining (even though she was "systematically bullied").


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> loved the whole Scary Island episodes, they had everything we love:  luxury, most of the women having fun together and getting along, and while Kelly was nuts she wasn't cursing everyone out or screeching constantly so it was all entertaining (even though she was "systematically bullied").




That was some good tv. I never saw that all of that coming, neither did the other housewives. They looked genuinely shocked by Kelly and how it all went down, Bethany's reaction was the best lol. It made for an interesting  reunion as well. Good tv.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> loved the whole Scary Island episodes, they had everything we love:  luxury, most of the women having fun together and getting along, and while Kelly was nuts she wasn't cursing everyone out or screeching constantly so it was all entertaining (even though she was "systematically bullied").


----------



## DivineMissM

sgj99 said:


> loved the whole Scary Island episodes, they had everything we love:  luxury, most of the women having fun together and getting along, and while Kelly was nuts she wasn't cursing everyone out or screeching constantly so it was all entertaining (even though she was "systematically bullied").



I'd like to re-watch this episode now that some of the other franchises have had even crazier characters.  I'm sure Kelly's shenanigans seem tame now.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


>


 
One of the best episodes ever! Remember when Kelly flipped out when Bethenny left a gift basket at the door of her room. That was really weird!


----------



## krissa

And then at the reunion she tried to claim it was a 'breakthrough' not breakdown. So insane.


----------



## Sassys

GirlieShoppe said:


> One of the best episodes ever! Remember when Kelly flipped out when Bethenny left a gift basket at the door of her room. That was really weird!



YES! That had to be the funniest trip ever.

I have searched high and low for that episode one line to post. No luck.


----------



## sgj99

krissa said:


> And then at the reunion she tried to claim it was a 'breakthrough' not breakdown. So insane.



oh yea, i remember that phrase too she used.  what a wacko 

but that made for good entertainment, luxury, for the most part friends doing things together and low-key drama.


----------



## needloub

GirlieShoppe said:


> One of the best episodes ever! *Remember when Kelly flipped out when Bethenny left a gift basket at the door of her room*. That was really weird!



I forgot about that scene!   But Kelly's shenanigans seem tame now compared to what we have seen on these HW shows.  Despite her craziness, I really liked her lifestyle (homes, bags, etc.)


----------



## horse17

Im home sick today watching RHNY...looking forward to tonite..I just hope I don't have to look at Avivas gross father...I may have a relapse...


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> Im home sick today watching RHNY...looking forward to tonite..I just hope I don't have to look at Avivas gross father...I may have a relapse...



She is no longer on the show


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> She is no longer on the show


thank you...


----------



## sgj99

i've been watching the reruns of past seasons and forgot how delusional Sonja is.  what she thinks is sexy is rather pathetic behavior for a grown woman.


----------



## slang

I wish they would show some re-runs here, I wouldnt mind seeing some old episodes with Betheney - I cant remember if I liked her as a HW or not its been so long


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> I wish they would show some re-runs here, I wouldnt mind seeing some old episodes with Betheney - I cant remember if I liked her as a HW or not its been so long


its very interesting to watch her now,  knowing how her life has changed....I was watching an episode where Kelly was ripping her apart because she claimed that she was a chef....


----------



## cjy

I am watching!!!!


----------



## barbie444

I wish Sonja would shut up and let Ramona talk and vent. Sonja is still in denial that her husband left her


----------



## DivineMissM

sgj99 said:


> i've been watching the reruns of past seasons and forgot how delusional Sonja is.  what she thinks is sexy is rather pathetic behavior for a grown woman.



Agreed.  It's kind of weird, because she is very charming.  She can almost pull it off, but she just goes too far and it turns embarrassing and pathetic.



barbie444 said:


> I wish Sonja would shut up and let Ramona talk and vent. Sonja is still in denial that her husband left her



Yeah, I can't stand people like that.  It's one thing to share your experiences to make the other person feel like they're not alone but to go on and on and on like she does is extremely rude and selfish.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Basically Ramona told Sonja, I'm not consigning on your BS. My names Bennett and I ain't in it!!


----------



## Graw

sgj99 said:


> i've been watching the reruns of past seasons and forgot how delusional Sonja is.  what she thinks is sexy is rather pathetic behavior for a grown woman.




She is beyond gone!  She needs to be in the state to cope and survive.


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> I wish they would show some re-runs here, I wouldnt mind seeing some old episodes with Betheney - I cant remember if I liked her as a HW or not its been so long




Betheny has her crazy moments, but she's not malicious.


----------



## tesi

this new housewife is not impressing me, and her daughter is very unappealing.  
sonja still is as delusional as ever&#8230;..


----------



## horse17

^ yep


----------



## barbie444

Sonja thinks she's a successful entrepreneur and I just laugh, she is Grey Gardens


----------



## sgj99

barbie444 said:


> I wish Sonja would shut up and let Ramona talk and vent. Sonja is still in denial that her husband left her



that was driving me crazy!  she needed to shut up and let Ramona get things off her chest.  instead she kept interrupting and making it about her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Bethenny is still crying. 
Ramona actually looks good. What doc is she going to? Subtle. I like. 
Sonja Sonja Sonja 
How does Carol who is a writer not know she's in a legal binding contract with her editor. That was boring.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


> YES! That had to be the funniest trip ever.
> 
> I have searched high and low for that episode one line to post. No luck.




Bethany and Kelly had some of the best fights. I will admit, I often would say to myself, wtf is she talking about (referring to Kelly here) but that's where Beth shined with her one liners.


----------



## Carson123

Bethany and Frederick house hunting together! Haha[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji122][emoji38]


----------



## Graw

meluvs2shop said:


> Bethany and Kelly had some of the best fights. I will admit, I often would say to myself, wtf is she talking about (referring to Kelly here) but that's where Beth shined with her one liners.




They play this episode often!


----------



## Sassys

Okay is my take on the new season.

Bethenny: Feel bad for her. She is the reason I question whether I want to get married. I will never understand how Jason signed a pre-nup, but is able to stay in an apartment she paid for. No way in hell, could that be me. I will burn that apartment down, before I let someone take my dream apartment that I paid for. How the hell does someone get an iron clad pre-nup??? Why is it so easy for celebs to get iron clad pre-nups and Bethenny is still going through this foolishness. WTF!

Carol: Seriously, how do you not know as an author, you are held to a contract when your manuscript is due. 

New lady: Seriously that little apartment and she has a housekeeper to serve and clean. Typical upper eastside.

Sonja: Claims to be so rich and fabulous, but we STILL have missing tooth. SMH


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> Bethenny is still crying.
> Ramona actually looks good. What doc is she going to? Subtle. I like.
> Sonja Sonja Sonja
> How does Carol who is a writer not know she's in a legal binding contract with her editor. That was boring.



Dr. Sharon Giese


----------



## junqueprincess

I would like to know why Bethany wouldn't just rent something, why act like a homeless ( ha) idiot. Put your stuff in a rental- it's not like there aren't beautiful furnished places to live in NYC. If your so smart and busy why waste time and energy on this nonsense.

I also think Jason's problem is that she let him take the business to the next level. He was integral in the mass production deal that  later lead to the sale of Skinny Girl.


----------



## beekmanhill

junqueprincess said:


> I would like to know why Bethany wouldn't just rent something, why act like a homeless ( ha) idiot. Put your stuff in a rental- it's not like there aren't beautiful furnished places to live in NYC. If your so smart and busy why waste time and energy on this nonsense.
> 
> I also think Jason's problem is that she let him take the business to the next level. He was integral in the mass production deal that  later lead to the sale of Skinny Girl.



She could have bought or rented in five minutes with her money.  There is no shortage of expensive apartments in New York.  After two years to put up with boo hoo, poor me?   Ridiculous.  Men lose apartments in divorces all the time, why shouldn't women?   Tom Cruise gives apartments and homes and money away in every divorce, why shouldn't Bethenny?  

And it seems when she did buy, she bought something she had to renovate. How about priorities of stability for the daughter.   Gosh, she'll never get rid of that victim mentality.

Don't know if Dorinda is going to show us the rich and fabulous life we want to see.  That apartment looked pretty small.   I want to see fabulous.  

Sonja was really pathetic in her lunch with Ramona.   Me, me, me.   So the season has started, where is her global brand?   She's still hanging on to the decaying house though.


----------



## Bentley1

Why would a millionaire be "homeless/living out of cars & hotels?" Even your average Joe knows to look for a rental while having their home renovated. Bethany sounds stupid.


----------



## horse17

not sure if everything is settled in the courts with B and Jason, but Bethany could be trying to make  a case with the "homeless" apartment situation..


----------



## Bentley1

horse17 said:


> not sure if everything is settled in the courts with B and Jason, but Bethany could be trying to make  a case with the "homeless" apartment situation..




That's exactly what's going on! But it's just
So transparent.  What judge is going to buy that a millionaire can't find a decent rental to live in while this mess is settled. It's just a very amateur move.


----------



## swags

While I feel a little bad for Bethenny, not sure that she would stay in that dream apartment anyway. She seems to want to change it up quite often. 


I might like the new housewife, or at least prefer her over Sonja. At first I thought her boyfriend was Joe Giudices brother but its not.
I thought Ramona was demoted but that doesn't seem to be the case. Both her and Luann are in the opening credits. At least she is finally being a bit honest about Mario.


----------



## horse17

^ I saw a much different Ramona last night.....very mellow, and almost normal....


----------



## horse17

I thought the new taglines were lame...


----------



## tomz_grl

What happened between Jason and Bethenny where he's allowed to stay in the apartment that she paid for?


----------



## beekmanhill

tomz_grl said:


> What happened between Jason and Bethenny where he's allowed to stay in the apartment that she paid for?



Same reason women have been allowed to stay in the marital home that working husband paid for.   Jason presumably refused to move.  Coursr we don't get his side of the story.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I felt like I was watching the Bethany show last night UGH and I also noticed they put her ahead of all the girls in the opening photo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sassys said:


> Okay is my take on the new season.
> 
> Bethenny: Feel bad for her. She is the reason I question whether I want to get married. I will never understand how Jason signed a pre-nup, but is able to stay in an apartment she paid for. No way in hell, could that be me. I will burn that apartment down, before I let someone take my dream apartment that I paid for. How the hell does someone get an iron clad pre-nup??? Why is it so easy for celebs to get iron clad pre-nups and Bethenny is still going through this foolishness. WTF!
> 
> Carol: Seriously, how do you not know as an author, you are held to a contract when your manuscript is due.
> 
> *New lady: Seriously that little apartment and she has a housekeeper to serve and clean. *Typical upper eastside.
> 
> Sonja: Claims to be so rich and fabulous, but we STILL have missing tooth. SMH


 
I was thinking the same thing...


Anyone else think Bethenny's voice is super annoying? Especially when she talks so fast...ugh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so leading up to tonight, Bethenney was always like 'I don't wanna bash Jason/discuss our marriage/divorce'


the BAM!  She hits us with the cry in the car with Frederic, sobbing about how she build her fortune and now can't live in the house AND she's homeless again (if I hear about her version of homeless one more frigging time!!!!!).


Wonder what happened to her other assistants.


Ramona seems good so far


Carol looks like she gradually got some work done to her teeth


----------



## keodi

tesi said:


> *this new housewife is not impressing me*, and her daughter is very unappealing.
> sonja still is as delusional as ever..



something about her just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> so leading up to tonight, Bethenney was always like 'I don't wanna bash Jason/discuss our marriage/divorce'
> 
> 
> the BAM!  She hits us with the cry in the car with Frederic, sobbing about how she build her fortune and now can't live in the house AND she's homeless again (if I hear about her version of homeless one more frigging time!!!!!).
> 
> 
> *Wonder what happened to her other assistants.*
> 
> 
> Ramona seems good so far
> 
> 
> Carol looks like she gradually got some work done to her teeth



I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## tomz_grl

Ramona looks fantastic for her age! I know she's had work done but it's tasteful and natural looking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Bethenny: Feel bad for her. She is the reason I question whether I want to get married. I will never understand how Jason signed a pre-nup, but is able to stay in an apartment she paid for. No way in hell, could that be me. I will burn that apartment down, before I let someone take my dream apartment that I paid for. How the hell does someone get an iron clad pre-nup??? Why is it so easy for celebs to get iron clad pre-nups and Bethenny is still going through this foolishness. WTF!


 
Pre-nups aren't iron clad (which is why couples are always in court contesting them), has NOTHING to do with being a celeb or not.  It has more to do with the two parties involved (how mature or immature they want to get) and their legal counsel. 


Jason and Bethenny are no different than a man being the breadwinner and the wife not moving out.  It's part of the game.


Divorces get messy, it's not as easy as you may see 'celebs' doing it.  Lots of stuff goes on behind the scenes, to make things seem smooth.  We will never know.  I for one would love to have seen planning of Katie Holms' great escape and her per-nup.  Probably a pretty good read and very interesting how it all came about.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> Ramona looks fantastic for her age! I know she's had work done but it's tasteful and natural looking.


 
she does.  I think Jill Zarin's work looks good too


----------



## bisbee

Regarding Bethenny and her apartment situation...I have a feeling she has not rented or purchased a new apartment because of the whole legal situation.  I'm sure she is doing what her lawyers tell her to do...


----------



## meluvs2shop

PHP:
	

u




tomz_grl said:


> Ramona looks fantastic for her age! I know she's had work done but it's tasteful and natural looking.



Girrrrl I just said this on the last page. He work is subtle and it looks great! 
I even asked for her doc info and Sassy kindly responded.


----------



## Ladybug09

horse17 said:


> not sure if everything is settled in the courts with B and Jason, but Bethany could be trying to make  a case with the "homeless" apartment situation..




well it's a bad case...homelessness would make me think Instability for the minor child and therefore a point to put toward custody.




beekmanhill said:


> Same reason women have been allowed to stay in the marital home that working husband paid for.   Jason presumably refused to move.  Coursr we don't get his side of the story.


All of this!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisbee said:


> Regarding Bethenny and her apartment situation...I have a feeling she has not rented or purchased a new apartment because of the whole legal situation.  I'm sure she is doing what her lawyers tell her to do...


 


she said she has a new apt, can't stay there because it's undergoing renovation


----------



## katran26

DC-Cutie said:


> she said she has a new apt, can't stay there because it's undergoing renovation



I found that whole situation very "woe is me." Truth be told, she does have an apartment - she is just unwilling to move in because it's being renovated. I don't think that should qualify as being "homeless" in the traditional sense of the word.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

horse17 said:


> ^ I saw a much different Ramona last night.....very mellow, and almost normal....



I thought the same thing...I actually found myself kind of liking her for the first time last night.



horse17 said:


> I thought the new taglines were lame...




Me too! Didn't like one of them



Glitterandstuds said:


> I felt like I was watching the Bethany show last night UGH and I also noticed they put her ahead of all the girls in the opening photo.




I noticed that too [emoji53]


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ramona Coaster lol


----------



## chowlover2

Where was Heather last night?


----------



## anabanana745

Bethenny is so vulgar! I never watched the seasons she was in so was totally shocked by the way she expresses herself. Constant cussing, raising her voice, and just being derogatory towards everyone she comes in contact with. I can already tell she will have something to say in every argument this season.


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> ^ I saw a much different Ramona last night.....very mellow, and almost normal....



yes.  and she looked great - you can see how much Avery looks like her.

i'm not sure what to think about the new one, Dorinda.  her apartment looks really small but her daughter lives with her, the daughter left college when Dorinda's husband died ... three years ago ... and is still "finding herself."  that screams:  i don't want to study or work but live off of mommy.


----------



## horse17

^...I agree....the daughter was annoying......seemed very rehearsed...


----------



## bisbee

DC-Cutie said:


> she said she has a new apt, can't stay there because it's undergoing renovation



I heard her say that...was she looking for office space with Frederik?  She's not really homeless...she could have rented a place while she is having the other one renovated.  I think she wants the apartment that Jason is in.


----------



## chowlover2

bisbee said:


> I heard her say that...was she looking for office space with Frederik?  She's not really homeless...she could have rented a place while she is having the other one renovated.  I think she wants the apartment that Jason is in.


Agreed!


----------



## Bentley1

horse17 said:


> ^...I agree....the daughter was annoying......seemed very rehearsed...




The daughter was beyond annoying and over acting. 

Their apt is small, poorly decorated and appears dirty/unkempt. Not a fan of this housewife or her whole situation.


----------



## swags

I think Bethenny should get whatever apartment she wants. Hoppy obviously Hopped on the Bethenny train and is milking it. Kind of sad for a man IMO.


----------



## br00kelynx

I see Luann is still wearing those huge necklaces!


----------



## Love4H

sgj99 said:


> yes.  and she looked great - you can see how much Avery looks like her.
> 
> i'm not sure what to think about the new one, Dorinda.  her apartment looks really small but her daughter lives with her, the daughter left college when Dorinda's husband died ... three years ago ... and is still "finding herself."  that screams:  i don't want to study or work but live off of mommy.



I saw her apartment and was so disappointed. 
I lived in the UES in an apartment like that long time ago when I first moved to NYC. I had exactly the same layout and it was a 1 bedroom. 

Why would she need a cleaning lady there at the time of video? I mean I understand you want to look like you're rich and high society and have home help. But really she can come once a week to clean up and it'd take her 2 hours max. No need to make her hang around the camera crew. This place place looks so tiny and packed with people when there are just 2 of them.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> I think Bethenny should get whatever apartment she wants. Hoppy obviously Hopped on the Bethenny train and is milking it. Kind of sad for a man IMO.


ITA that bethanny should get whatever apt she wants...however, we dont know what went on in that marriage...does anyone think jason actaully loved B?......or decided to do the right thing for Brynn?...im not convinced yet that jason is the bad guy....
yes, he should have his own means, and NOT live off of B.....but, she looks like she can be a total PITA and biach....I have no idea why he gets to stay in that apt..is he even working at this point?


----------



## horse17

br00kelynx said:


> I see Luann is still wearing those huge necklaces!


I know!.....i wish she would change it up a bit....


----------



## swags

horse17 said:


> ITA that bethanny should get whatever apt she wants...however, we dont know what went on in that marriage...does anyone think jason actaully loved B?......or decided to do the right thing for Brynn?...im not convinced yet that jason is the bad guy....
> yes, he should have his own means, and NOT live off of B.....but, she looks like she can be a total PITA and biach....I have no idea why he gets to stay in that apt..is he even working at this point?


 
I think he left his job to be part of Skinnygirl. From what was shown on her show, it seemed like some of the problems were brought up by their constantly being together as well as her being the more successful of the two. She could be a PITA. I think his parents got on her nerves and that didn't sit well with him. She also seemed to live in the past. She was always bringing up her broke days and also going back to problems of childhood.


----------



## horse17

^ I only watched the show a couple of times, so I have no idea how it was......I think if his parents were involved too much, then that could be an issue...leaving his job to work for her ccould be a huge problem for a guy..I mean it was his choice, but it has to make him feel emasculated at some point...esp with someone like her who can be a total bossy $itch...once that happens then it could get ugly..


----------



## beekmanhill

Bethenny is going to play victim whatever the truth is.  "Raised by wolves," you know.   Same as her homeless schtick now.

Ramona is still living in her apartment.  I suspect it was the salary from Mario's big company that paid most of that mortgage.  Same with the Hamptons house.    So why is that OK and Jason's staying in the apartment is not OK.  He has joint custody and has much right to the apartment as she does, until all this stuff is settled.  LuAnn got the Hamptons house in her divorce and she didn't work at all, until RH came along.

To the best of my knowledge, Jason has a good job with a pharma company.   He probably makes a very decent salary by anything other than crazy rich NYC standards.  To his credit, he has not gone to the tabloids with every single complaint about Bethenny, and I suspect he has many.  

I laughed when I saw the cleaning lady in a uniform in this tiny apartment of Dorinda.  Most cleaning women who come into small apartments just wear their regular clothes.  I think that was for the camera.  She better have a Hamptons house or I will be very annoyed.  Don't know what else she will have to offer.  Fendi tote, eh, we want better than that!    I did sort of like her though.


----------



## horse17

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny is going to play victim whatever the truth is.  "Raised by wolves," you know.   Same as her homeless schtick now.
> 
> Ramona is still living in her apartment.  I suspect it was the salary from Mario's big company that paid most of that mortgage.  Same with the Hamptons house.    So why is that OK and Jason's staying in the apartment is not OK.  He has joint custody and has much right to the apartment as she does, until all this stuff is settled.  LuAnn got the Hamptons house in her divorce and she didn't work at all, until RH came along.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, Jason has a good job with a pharma company.   He probably makes a very decent salary by anything other than crazy rich NYC standards.  To his credit, he has not gone to the tabloids with every single complaint about Bethenny, and I suspect he has many.
> 
> I laughed when I saw the cleaning lady in a uniform in this tiny apartment of Dorinda.  Most cleaning women who come into small apartments just wear their regular clothes.  I think that was for the camera.  She better have a Hamptons house or I will be very annoyed.  Don't know what else she will have to offer.  Fendi tote, eh, we want better than that!    I did sort of like her though.


I see your point about jason staying in the apt. versus the other exwives staying.........I guess I just expect a guy to "man up" and go out on his own.....and we all know that B payed for the apt and they werent married long enough for jason to claim that he was a supported by her and unable to get a job....

yes, the housekeeper seemed ridiculous...at least she had a chanel..lol!.....im guessing she doesnt have a Hamptons house...


----------



## beekmanhill

katran26 said:


> I found that whole situation very "woe is me." Truth be told, she does have an apartment - she is just unwilling to move in because it's being renovated. I don't think that should qualify as being "homeless" in the traditional sense of the word.



And there are zillions of new apartments in NYC if you have the big bucks that are available and they don't need renovation.  For the stability of the kid, she should have bought or rented one of them.   As for her international business, seems she's been running it with a laptop and a very young (probably cheap) assistant all the while.  

That said, Essex House Presidential Suite on Central Park South is not exactly slumming.   She's as fake as ever.


----------



## horse17

i just read that Dorinda's ex was a hedge fund partner..says shes worth $20 mil....hmmmm...interesting....dont shoot the messenger......i just saw it online....

ok, im still home sick and spending my time researching the cast of RHNY...oy....


----------



## horse17

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny is going to play victim whatever the truth is.  "Raised by wolves," you know.   Same as her homeless schtick now.
> 
> Ramona is still living in her apartment.  I suspect it was the salary from Mario's big company that paid most of that mortgage.  Same with the Hamptons house.    So why is that OK and Jason's staying in the apartment is not OK.  He has joint custody and has much right to the apartment as she does, until all this stuff is settled.  LuAnn got the Hamptons house in her divorce and she didn't work at all, until RH came along.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, Jason has a good job with a pharma company.   He probably makes a very decent salary by anything other than crazy rich NYC standards.  To his credit, he has not gone to the tabloids with every single complaint about Bethenny, and I suspect he has many.
> 
> I laughed when I saw the cleaning lady in a uniform in this tiny apartment of Dorinda.  Most cleaning women who come into small apartments just wear their regular clothes.  I think that was for the camera.  She better have a Hamptons house or I will be very annoyed.  Don't know what else she will have to offer.  Fendi tote, eh, we want better than that!    I did sort of like her though.


she has a house in the Berkshires..


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> i just read that Dorinda's ex was a hedge fund partner..says shes worth $20 mil....hmmmm...interesting....dont shoot the messenger......i just saw it online....
> 
> ok, im still home sick and spending my time researching the cast of RHNY...oy....



Haha, I dunno, if I had $20mil I'd be in a better apartment, just sayin.    

And now she's got the dry cleaning mogul.   At the rates that dry cleaner charges, he is probably worth a bundle.


----------



## katran26

beekmanhill said:


> And there are zillions of new apartments in NYC if you have the big bucks that are available and they don't need renovation.  For the stability of the kid, she should have bought or rented one of them.   As for her international business, seems she's been running it with a laptop and a very young (probably cheap) assistant all the while.
> 
> That said, Essex House Presidential Suite on Central Park South is not exactly slumming.   She's as fake as ever.



Agreed! she was trying to have a pity party, but it's very difficult to feel sorry for her.


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> she has a house in the Berkshires..



Please tell me nooooooooooo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I told ya'll Bethenny was back for a reason.  She is gonna give us bits and pieces of her sob story every episode.  I understand that she feels like she's built her empire and Jason shouldn't get any.  I get it.


But let those tables be turned, Bethenny would be fighting tooth and nail for her 'some 7 figures' (Sheree style).  

She is by NO MEANS homeless and I wish she'd stop throwing that around.  Kinda like when she was claiming 'broke' but carrying a birkin and living in a nice apt in NYC.




Bish Bye!


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Ramona is still living in her apartment.  I suspect it was the salary from Mario's big company that paid most of that mortgage.  Same with the Hamptons house.    So why is that OK and Jason's staying in the apartment is not OK.  He has joint custody and has much right to the apartment as she does, until all this stuff is settled.  LuAnn got the Hamptons house in her divorce and she didn't work at all, until RH came along.


 
Shoot, if my apartment was a nice as Ramona's I'd still be living in it too.  It's a nice size, lots of windows and in a good area.


I think Jason has every right to be in the apartment.  It's part of marital property.


----------



## horse17

beekmanhill said:


> Please tell me nooooooooooo.


yup!...I wonder if she will invite Ramona...lol!


----------



## horse17

I know some of you gals or guys are from NYC, so from the very litttle we have seen of Dorindas apt, what do you think thats worth?......im guessing $1.5 to 2.0...am I way off?


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> I know some of you gals or guys are from NYC, so from the very litttle we have seen of Dorindas apt, what do you think thats worth?......im guessing $1.5 to 2.0...am I way off?



It could be a rental. Looks like she is on upper east in the 80's (if they are using real shots of her building). We also, don't know how long she has been there. Some of the buildings in that area have a lot of rent stabilized apartments and people have lived in their homes for years.

Ramona lives in the upper 80's as well, but does own.


----------



## zaara10

What's the custody situation w/ Brynne? It's sad if she doesn't have her own space. But if at least Jason is in their apt, she has a sense of home. 
His parents seemed like good people & great grandparents so I hope they're in the picture. 
And I wonder what happened to that assistant if hers.
I honestly stopped watch NY when Bethanny left & started this season bc she's back.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> It could be a rental. Looks like she is on upper east in the 80's (if they are using real shots of her building). We also, don't know how long she has been there. Some of the buildings in that area have a lot of rent stabilized apartments and people have lived in their homes for years.
> 
> Ramona lives in the upper 80's as well, but does own.


so if she owns that apt,  are my numbers way off?..or is it too hard to guess//


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> What's the custody situation w/ Brynne? It's sad if she doesn't have her own space. But if at least Jason is in their apt, she has a sense of home.
> His parents seemed like good people & great grandparents so I hope they're in the picture.
> And I wonder what happened to that assistant if hers.
> I honestly stopped watch NY when Bethanny left & started this season bc she's back.


 
Julie her longtime assistant moved away to be with her boyfriend/fiancé (can't remember if they were engaged)


I liked Jason's parents too and regardless of what happens between parents, I think it's really important and valuable to continue relationship with the grands.


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> so if she owns that apt,  are my numbers way off?..or is it too hard to guess//



depends on the building


----------



## Ladybug09

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny is going to play victim whatever the truth is.  "Raised by wolves," you know.   Same as her homeless schtick now.
> 
> Ramona is still living in her apartment.  I suspect it was the salary from Mario's big company that paid most of that mortgage.  Same with the Hamptons house.    So why is that OK and Jason's staying in the apartment is not OK.  He has joint custody and has much right to the apartment as she does, until all this stuff is settled.  LuAnn got the Hamptons house in her divorce and she didn't work at all, until RH came along.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, Jason has a good job with a pharma company.   He probably makes a very decent salary by anything other than crazy rich NYC standards.  To his credit, he has not gone to the tabloids with every single complaint about Bethenny, and I suspect he has many.
> 
> I laughed when I saw the cleaning lady in a uniform in this tiny apartment of Dorinda.  Most cleaning women who come into small apartments just wear their regular clothes.  I think that was for the camera.  She better have a Hamptons house or I will be very annoyed.  Don't know what else she will have to offer.  Fendi tote, eh, we want better than that!    I did sort of like her though.





beekmanhill said:


> And there are zillions of new apartments in NYC if you have the big bucks that are available and they don't need renovation.  For the stability of the kid, she should have bought or rented one of them.   As for her international business, seems she's been running it with a laptop and a very young (probably cheap) assistant all the while.
> 
> That said, Essex House Presidential Suite on Central Park South is not exactly slumming.   She's as fake as ever.





DC-Cutie said:


> I told ya'll Bethenny was back for a reason.  She is gonna give us bits and pieces of her sob story every episode.  I understand that she feels like she's built her empire and Jason shouldn't get any.  I get it.
> 
> 
> But let those tables be turned, Bethenny would be fighting tooth and nail for her 'some 7 figures' (Sheree style).
> 
> She is by NO MEANS homeless and I wish she'd stop throwing that around.  Kinda like when she was claiming 'broke' but carrying a birkin and living in a nice apt in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bish Bye!





DC-Cutie said:


> I liked Jason's parents too and regardless of what happens between parents, I think it's really important and valuable to continue relationship with the grands.




*all of this!!!!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

the one good thing I like about the NYC franchise, is that we don't have to see them in those trashy stretch limos they use on all the other franchises.  Nice towncars and sedans.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> the one good thing I like about the NYC franchise, is that we don't have to see them in those trashy stretch limos they use on all the other franchises.  Nice towncars and sedans.



:giggles: We also don't drive ourselves around in rolls


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> I told ya'll Bethenny was back for a reason.  She is gonna give us bits and pieces of her sob story every episode.  I understand that she feels like she's built her empire and Jason shouldn't get any.  I get it.
> 
> 
> But let those tables be turned, Bethenny would be fighting tooth and nail for her 'some 7 figures' (Sheree style).
> 
> *She is by NO MEANS homeless and I wish she'd stop throwing that around.  Kinda like when she was claiming 'broke' but carrying a birkin and living in a nice apt in NYC.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bish Bye*!











I can already tell she will irk me this season...that her annoying damn voice...


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> The daughter was beyond annoying and over acting.
> 
> Their apt is small, poorly decorated and appears dirty/unkempt. Not a fan of this housewife or her whole situation.



where the heck is the daughter sleeping or keeping her stuff it's a one bedroom?  and if the daughter quit school 3 years ago, isn't it time to go back or get a job?


----------



## Nishi621

tomz_grl said:


> What happened between Jason and Bethenny where he's allowed to stay in the apartment that she paid for?




Umm, weren't they married when she/they bought the apartment? If so, then isn't it partially his also? Didn't we see her on her old TV show crying to him about how he helped her make it big with certain things and that things were theirs? Please!!

If this was a man who had bought the apartment with "his" money while married to a woman and then tried to kick the woman out because he "paid for it with his money", everyone and their mother would be screaming foul!! So, why is it different here? Sorry, that apartment was bought while they were legally married and it was all over TV about them furnishing it and fixing it up, etc.. It was his home also.

The fact that this is a somewhat reversed situation means nothing in my book. marital home is marital home, whether you are the man or the woman.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> where the heck is the daughter sleeping or keeping her stuff it's a one bedroom?  and if the daughter quit school 3 years ago, isn't it time to go back or get a job?


 
Was it a one bedroom?  I caught a glimpse past the kitchen and saw a few more doors, could be a 2 bedroom.  Even that seems a small space for 2 grown women.

 Can we discuss Sonja
*  these darn interns?   I mean really, who are these kids that want to work with her and where is she finding them?  
*  the gold leaf facial.  with the interns watching
*  computers 1, 2 and 3
*  the tooth that keeps falling out


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> I know some of you gals or guys are from NYC, so from the very litttle we have seen of Dorindas apt, what do you think thats worth?......im guessing $1.5 to 2.0...am I way off?


I'd say that' right on target.   That's if its a one bedroom, if its a two bedroom, maybe a bit higher.   It IS the upper east side, which although is not the trendy place to be, still has its status.  

Ramona did keep saying something about renting though, so I suppose poster above is correct that she could have a "rent stabilized" deal.  However you;ose rent stabilization if you earn over $250K a year (I think they just changed it to $300K), and I would imagine hubby did, if he was high up in Soros' firm.  He'd have earned millions per year, I assume.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nishi621 said:


> Umm, weren't they married when she/they bought the apartment? If so, then isn't it partially his also? Didn't we see her on her old TV show crying to him about how he helped her make it big with certain things and that things were theirs? Please!!
> 
> If this was a man who had bought the apartment with "his" money while married to a woman and then tried to kick the woman out because he "paid for it with his money", everyone and their mother would be screaming foul!! So, why is it different here? Sorry, that apartment was bought while they were legally married and it was all over TV about them furnishing it and fixing it up, etc.. It was his home also.
> 
> The fact that this is a somewhat reversed situation means nothing in my book. marital home is marital home, whether you are the man or the woman.


 
AMEN!!!!


I'm all for women, supporting each other.  But right is right.  If the tables were turned...


This whole thing is reminding me of when Vicki from OC was getting a divorce and she didn't want to give Donn his share.  Well, it's marital property - it's the law.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> Was it a one bedroom?  I caught a glimpse past the kitchen and saw a few more doors, could be a 2 bedroom.  Even that seems a small space for 2 grown women.
> 
> Can we discuss Sonja
> *  these darn interns?   I mean really, who are these kids that want to work with her and where is she finding them?
> *  the gold leaf facial.  with the interns watching
> *  computers 1, 2 and 3
> *  the tooth that keeps falling out



She actually said one year that kids get college credit for interning with her, people interested in party planning and such.  Hard to believe, and I hope its not true, but I think it is.   I forget what institute of higher learning was involved with this.

She explains it here.

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-new-york-city/season-6/episode-622/videos?clip=2803306


----------



## tomz_grl

Nishi621 said:


> Umm, weren't they married when she/they bought the apartment? If so, then isn't it partially his also? Didn't we see her on her old TV show crying to him about how he helped her make it big with certain things and that things were theirs? Please!!
> 
> If this was a man who had bought the apartment with "his" money while married to a woman and then tried to kick the woman out because he "paid for it with his money", everyone and their mother would be screaming foul!! So, why is it different here? Sorry, that apartment was bought while they were legally married and it was all over TV about them furnishing it and fixing it up, etc.. It was his home also.
> 
> The fact that this is a somewhat reversed situation means nothing in my book. marital home is marital home, whether you are the man or the woman.


 
I never watched her show with Jason so I don't know the background other than they got married, had a kid and now is getting divorced. Agreed there is definitely a double standard though.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Nishi621

horse17 said:


> so if she owns that apt,  are my numbers way off?..or is it too hard to guess//



Too hard to guess. It would depend on the financials of the building and when she bought the apartment.

For example, I do not live in Manhattan but in a very well off and well sought after neighborhood in an outer borough. 3 bedroom apartments around here are now selling for an easy 1.4 million. I own a 3 bedroom apartment on a very desirable block and building but , since I bought ages ago, I did not pay anywhere close to that amount.


----------



## horse17

beekmanhill said:


> I'd say that' right on target.   That's if its a one bedroom, if its a two bedroom, maybe a bit higher.   It IS the upper east side, which although is not the trendy place to be, still has its status.
> 
> Ramona did keep saying something about renting though, so I suppose poster above is correct that she could have a "rent stabilized" deal.  However you;ose rent stabilization if you earn over $250K a year (I think they just changed it to $300K), and I would imagine hubby did, if he was high up in Soros' firm.  He'd have earned millions per year, I assume.


 
interesting....thx....


It will be interesting to see her home in the Berkshires.....I love looking at the RH homes.....its funny how we "expect" for them to have a second home if they live in NYC, but in CA its not the norm for obvious reasons......I can only think of Kyles new (gorgeous) home in Palm S and Vickis home on a lake....


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Was it a one bedroom?  I caught a glimpse past the kitchen and saw a few more doors, could be a 2 bedroom.  Even that seems a small space for 2 grown women.
> 
> Can we discuss Sonja
> *  these darn interns?   I mean really, who are these kids that want to work with her and where is she finding them?
> *  the gold leaf facial.  with the interns watching
> *  computers 1, 2 and 3
> *  the tooth that keeps falling out


 she is nuts, but I love watching her!


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Was it a one bedroom?  I caught a glimpse past the kitchen and saw a few more doors, could be a 2 bedroom.  Even that seems a small space for 2 grown women.
> 
> Can we discuss Sonja
> *  these darn interns?   I mean really, who are these kids that want to work with her and where is she finding them?
> *  the gold leaf facial.  with the interns watching
> *  computers 1, 2 and 3
> *  the tooth that keeps falling out



Sonja is delusional, just like Kristen sang to her at last seasons reunion.  she still thinks she's some big business mogul yet nothing has ever come to fruition.  when she was speaking to Ramona (instead of being a good friend and listening) she said her divorce was 10 years ago ... time to move on, Lady Morgan.  and grow up.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> Shoot, if my apartment was a nice as Ramona's I'd still be living in it too.  It's a nice size, lots of windows and in a good area.
> 
> 
> I think Jason has every right to be in the apartment.  It's part of marital property.



I totally agree with you regarding Jason. Men have been moving out for years and living women the homes. Look at Mario and Ramona. Turnabout is fair play if you want to run with the big boys. Bethenny and Halle Berry both need to take a seat and pay up. They can afford it.


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> interesting....thx....
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see her home in the Berkshires.....I love looking at the RH homes.....its funny how we "expect" for them to have a second home if they live in NYC, but in CA its not the norm for obvious reasons......I can only think of Kyles new (gorgeous) home in Palm S and Vickis home on a lake....



I don't get wanting a home in Palm Springs.  Malibu, yes.

The good thing about the Berkshires is that it's a great summer and winter place.  but people there are less ostentatious, unfortunately for us house porn lovers.

I lived Kelly's Hampton house and LuAnns too.  I'm sure LuAnns new one won't have as much property.  Ramona's is nice too.  Jill's current one is not my taste but it is fabulous.


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> yup!...I wonder if she will invite Ramona...lol!


Haha, Ramona is the one who supposedly got her on the show.  I'm surprised Ramona would even socialize with her.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sonja should get a dental implant.


----------



## meluvs2shop

ita. also, the more and more i think of jason, the more i realize, he does have every right to that apartment. i guess when i've said before that he should move on, i think when couples are divorcing they should try to settle it as quickly as possible for the childrens sake. check your ego at the door and try to be as fair as humanly possible. your attorney doesn't care because you are paying him/her. so they will go back & forth to court if the two allow it. so for the sake of the child and your own sanity, move on and come up with an agreement that both parents can effectively raise a child. 



DC-Cutie said:


> I told ya'll Bethenny was back for a reason.  She is gonna give us bits and pieces of her sob story every episode.  I understand that she feels like she's built her empire and Jason shouldn't get any.  I get it.
> 
> 
> But let those tables be turned, Bethenny would be fighting tooth and nail for her 'some 7 figures' (Sheree style).
> 
> She is by NO MEANS homeless and I wish she'd stop throwing that around.  Kinda like when she was claiming 'broke' but carrying a birkin and living in a nice apt in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bish Bye!


----------



## meluvs2shop

beekmanhill said:


> Haha, Ramona is the one who supposedly got her on the show.  I'm surprised Ramona would even socialize with her.




who? bethenny or the new woman, dorinda?


----------



## beekmanhill

meluvs2shop said:


> who? bethenny or the new woman, dorinda?



Ramona got Dorinda on the show.  Ramona made it clear she didn't do Berkshires and Dorinda apparently has a weekend home there,


----------



## pink1

Finally watching.  The new girl's daughter&#8230;.that was one annoying scene. 

Ramona looks really good this season.  

I was getting dizzy at how quickly Bethenny was speaking when she is in the hotel w/ Luann.  And too many one-liners.  I'm on the fence with liking her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Ramona got Dorinda on the show.  Ramona made it clear she didn't do Berkshires and Dorinda apparently has a weekend home there,




 Ya'll know Ramona flew out of the Berkshires last season.  That was pure comedy - LOL


----------



## horse17

beekmanhill said:


> I don't get wanting a home in Palm Springs.  Malibu, yes.
> 
> The good thing about the Berkshires is that it's a great summer and winter place.  but people there are less ostentatious, unfortunately for us house porn lovers.
> 
> I lived Kelly's Hampton house and LuAnns too.  I'm sure LuAnns new one won't have as much property.  Ramona's is nice too.  Jill's current one is not my taste but it is fabulous.




yes, Ramonas hamptons house is beautiful...Im looking forward to seeing luanns new house...I don't blame her for downsizing...I read that she said she didn't like staying there alone anymore as it was too big, and that both her kids are in college...so it makes sense...huge is not always the way to go....


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> yes, Ramonas hamptons house is beautiful...Im looking forward to seeing luanns new house...I don't blame her for downsizing...I read that she said she didn't like staying there alone anymore as it was too big, and that both her kids are in college...so it makes sense...huge is not always the way to go....



Oh, I'm looking forward to it, but lets face it, I'd bet the reason was financial.  She doesn't have the dough she used to have.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> Ya'll know Ramona flew out of the Berkshires last season.  That was pure comedy - LOL



That was funny.  First she had the panic attack in the woods then she supposedly called a friend to pick her up in his small plane, all of which she had pre planned or it was scripted.  Whatever, it was funny.

Oh yeah, then the others got a picture of her in the Hamptons where she had gone for the rest of the weekend.  They told her and she made up some story.


----------



## horse17

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, I'm looking forward to it, but lets face it, I'd bet the reason was financial.  She doesn't have the dough she used to have.


 that's true....I remember I wasn't that impressed with her apartment...


----------



## meluvs2shop

oh I need to see the epi of Ramona in the Berkshires. I remember before her saying she doesn't do Brooklyn either...that was her I think that said that and an old epi when that redhead was on the show.


----------



## sgj99

beekmanhill said:


> Ramona got Dorinda on the show.  Ramona made it clear she didn't do Berkshires and Dorinda apparently has a weekend home there,



not only does Ramona not do the Berkshires, she sticks her nose up at the area.  after all, the only people who have there are the ones that can't afford the Hamptons


----------



## Tivo

horse17 said:


> yes, Ramonas hamptons house is beautiful...Im looking forward to seeing luanns new house...I don't blame her for downsizing...I read that she said she didn't like staying there alone anymore as it was too big, and that both her kids are in college...so it makes sense...huge is not always the way to go....


I agree. I don't want huge unless it looks like Yolanda's Malibu house.


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> I agree. I don't want huge unless it looks like Yolanda's Malibu house.


omg yes........talk about a dream home.....


----------



## Graw

Sonja is gorgeous, hilarious and always entertaining.  Whether or not she has s self made business empire she has an audience.  I wish she could find a great husband so we don't have to see her disrobe (assuming a steady relationship will calm her down).


I like Bethany and started watching the series again because she was on it.  With regard to her and Jason they haven't been married as long as Ramona and Mario!  It's not an equivalent comparison. 

I think he should vacate the home and let his child and ex wife live there. 





Bentley1 said:


> That's exactly what's going on! But it's just
> So transparent.  What judge is going to buy that a millionaire can't find a decent rental to live in while this mess is settled. It's just a very amateur move.




I think it's Bethany's personality to do things backwards.



swags said:


> While I feel a little bad for Bethenny, not sure that she would stay in that dream apartment anyway. She seems to want to change it up quite often.
> 
> 
> I might like the new housewife, or at least prefer her over Sonja. At first I thought her boyfriend was Joe Giudices brother but its not.
> I thought Ramona was demoted but that doesn't seem to be the case. Both her and Luann are in the opening credits. At least she is finally being a bit honest about Mario.




I felt the juicy vibe as well!  Imagine if there is a relation?  We don't need the Guidices mingling w nychw.



beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny is going to play victim whatever the truth is.  "Raised by wolves," you know.   Same as her homeless schtick now.
> 
> Ramona is still living in her apartment.  I suspect it was the salary from Mario's big company that paid most of that mortgage.  Same with the Hamptons house.    So why is that OK and Jason's staying in the apartment is not OK.  He has joint custody and has much right to the apartment as she does, until all this stuff is settled.  LuAnn got the Hamptons house in her divorce and she didn't work at all, until RH came along.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, Jason has a good job with a pharma company.   He probably makes a very decent salary by anything other than crazy rich NYC standards.  To his credit, he has not gone to the tabloids with every single complaint about Bethenny, and I suspect he has many.
> 
> I laughed when I saw the cleaning lady in a uniform in this tiny apartment of Dorinda.  Most cleaning women who come into small apartments just wear their regular clothes.  I think that was for the camera.  She better have a Hamptons house or I will be very annoyed.  Don't know what else she will have to offer.  Fendi tote, eh, we want better than that!    I did sort of like her though.




There are people renting studios on the Ues w a cleaning lady!  It is common. 



DC-Cutie said:


> Was it a one bedroom?  I caught a glimpse past the kitchen and saw a few more doors, could be a 2 bedroom.  Even that seems a small space for 2 grown women.
> 
> Can we discuss Sonja
> *  these darn interns?   I mean really, who are these kids that want to work with her and where is she finding them?
> *  the gold leaf facial.  with the interns watching
> *  computers 1, 2 and 3
> *  the tooth that keeps falling out




I &#10084;&#65039; Sonja!  But, please rush the dentist! 



horse17 said:


> she is nuts, but I love watching her!




+1


----------



## swags

horse17 said:


> I see your point about jason staying in the apt. versus the other exwives staying.........*I guess I just expect a guy to "man up" and go out on his own.....and we all know that B payed for the apt and they werent married long enough for jason to claim that he was a supported by her and unable to get a job....*
> 
> yes, the housekeeper seemed ridiculous...at least she had a chanel..lol!.....im guessing she doesnt have a Hamptons house...


 
That's what I'm thinking. He also agreed to be on reality tv which is not a smart marital move. I could see filming a wedding special but the follow up Bethenny reality show probably did more harm than good.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Just started watching this season now that Beh is back on. I wasn't a fan of her on her own shows but like her part of an ensemble. 

I was bored with the newer girls like Carol and gang. 

So Beth alluded to LuAnn that Sonja is going thru some bad stuff. What is it? Anyone mind sharing?


----------



## meluvs2shop

also how much is Beth worth?


----------



## Michele26

You can't compare Ramona's pending divorce with Bethenny's. It's apples and oranges.


----------



## Longchamp

Loved the scenes of vintage Bethenny sobbing in the back of the car with Frederik.
You know he was thinking "Thank God I married a man."
Fred's face was priceless. But the man can do no wrong in my eyes.


----------



## Longchamp

dc-cutie said:


> i told ya'll bethenny was back for a reason.  She is gonna give us bits and pieces of her sob story every episode.  I understand that she feels like she's built her empire and jason shouldn't get any.  I get it.
> 
> 
> But let those tables be turned, bethenny would be fighting tooth and nail for her 'some 7 figures' (sheree style).
> 
> She is by no means homeless and i wish she'd stop throwing that around.  Kinda like when she was claiming 'broke' but carrying a birkin and living in a nice apt in nyc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bish bye!



+1


----------



## designerdreamin

DC-Cutie said:


> I told ya'll Bethenny was back for a reason.  She is gonna give us bits and pieces of her sob story every episode.  I understand that she feels like she's built her empire and Jason shouldn't get any.  I get it.
> 
> 
> But let those tables be turned, Bethenny would be fighting tooth and nail for her 'some 7 figures' (Sheree style).
> 
> *She is by NO MEANS homeless and I wish she'd stop throwing that around.  Kinda like when she was claiming 'broke' but carrying a birkin and living in a nice apt in NYC.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Bish Bye!



This was horrid to listen to. I mean, there's people out there that really don't have a roof over their heads and she's swanning around crying that she's homeless.  Get a grip lady.


----------



## Tivo

Bethenny is such a shameless famewhore. She's still trying to court attention while pretending her motives are practical. I find her super annoying and phony. She talks way too much and has no clue how to have a conversation because she's busy waiting for her turn to speak.

I feel for Ramona. Her pride has been obliterated. Sonja sold the home in France? Good for her. She looks great. Dorinda? I kinda like her. Luann has long been a favorite of mine for reasons unknown. I will enjoy seeing her get that long overdue apology from Ramona.


----------



## beekmanhill

Tivo said:


> Bethenny is such a shameless famewhore. She's still trying to court attention while pretending her motives are practical. I find her super annoying and phony. She talks way too much and has no clue how to have a conversation because she's busy waiting for her turn to speak.
> 
> I feel for Ramona. Her pride has been obliterated. Sonja sold the home in France? Good for her. She looks great. Dorinda? I kinda like her. Luann has long been a favorite of mine for reasons unknown. I will enjoy seeing her get that long overdue apology from Ramona.



Agree with it all.

Sonja sold the house in France, but as usual with Sonja there are issues.  Morgan is suing her for money on the French house and the Colorado house she also sold (at least I think it was that one).  And she lost her appeal on the $7million suit with the producers of the movie.   So her financial messes continue, but she still has the house!  

I'd rather sell that decaying eyesore and get a gorgeous two bedroom apartment in a nice building.


----------



## beekmanhill

> There are people renting studios on the Ues w a cleaning lady! It is common.



I realize that, but in general they don't wear uniforms.  They wear jeans and a t shirt while cleaning.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Michele26 said:


> You can't compare Ramona's pending divorce with Bethenny's. It's apples and oranges.



Thank you, exactly.  Women who were in longterm marriages where they contributed to amassing the couple's $$ by maintaining the home and raising the children so the husband could work absolutely are entitled to stay in the marital home and have their portion of the family money. It's an entirely different situation when the couple has barely been married one or two years and no one, including the child, ever actually lived in the home pre-divorce. Jason is being a brat.


----------



## beekmanhill

mundodabolsa said:


> Thank you, exactly.  Women who were in longterm marriages where they contributed to amassing the couple's $$ by maintaining the home and raising the children so the husband could work absolutely are entitled to stay in the marital home and have their portion of the family money. It's an entirely different situation when the couple has barely been married one or two years and no one, including the child, ever actually lived in the home pre-divorce. Jason is being a brat.



Tell that to Tom Cruise, Paul McCartney, Charlie Sheen,  etc,etc, etc.


----------



## sgj99

beekmanhill said:


> Agree with it all.
> 
> Sonja sold the house in France, but as usual with Sonja there are issues.  Morgan is suing her for money on the French house and the Colorado house she also sold (at least I think it was that one).  And she lost her appeal on the $7million suit with the producers of the movie.   So her financial messes continue, but she still has the house!
> 
> *I'd rather sell that decaying eyesore and get a gorgeous two bedroom apartment in a nice building.*



i agree but then i think Sonja has no common sense at all, she's living in a fantasy world where she is queen of all business endeavors - we know this to not be true since nothing she speaks about has ever panned out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> I'd rather sell that decaying eyesore and get a gorgeous two bedroom apartment in a nice building.


 
when she had a buyer Ramona told her to take the offer and move into an apartment.  But her pride wouldn't let her do it.


----------



## horse17

too bad Harry and Sonja didnt end up together.....he's not my type, but I kind of like his personality on the show....


----------



## meluvs2shop

beekmanhill said:


> Agree with it all.
> 
> Sonja sold the house in France, but as usual with Sonja there are issues.  Morgan is suing her for money on the French house and the Colorado house she also sold (at least I think it was that one).  And she lost her appeal on the $7million suit with the producers of the movie.   So her financial messes continue, but she still has the house!
> 
> I'd rather sell that decaying eyesore and get a gorgeous two bedroom apartment in a nice building.



Thank you! I'm out of touch with the NY franchise but I'm watching again. 

In the first episode from the other night when Bethenny and LuAnn were talking at the hotel & catching up they flash backed to a time when Beth told LuAnn she's a snake and she doesn't trust her! I loved how calmly Lu said, what's the matter with you? Bethenny did sound looney. She has Ramona tendencies although she will never admit it. ANYWAY, my Q is does anyone remember why Beth called Lu a snake?!? I can't remember!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Oh and also LuAnn had a live in bf for four years?!?!?! Wow. Time flies. So she was married for just the first couple of seasons, right? 

Lol Bethanny asked her where she lives and LuAnn said UWS and Bethenny said, why there?! Was Beth being snotty?!?


----------



## zaara10

designerdreamin said:


> This was horrid to listen to. I mean, there's people out there that really don't have a roof over their heads and she's swanning around crying that she's homeless.  Get a grip lady.




I agree. She's by no means homeless. She's a nomad  I know the apt was purchased after they were married, but wasn't there anything in their prenup about any potential homes they purchased together? 
I think if my ex was living in the home I put a lot of time, effort & money into, I'd be hella pissed. But I guess considering that my child was there, it would make it slightly better.


----------



## designerdreamin

zaara10 said:


> I agree. She's by no means homeless. She's a nomad  I know the apt was purchased after they were married, but wasn't there anything in their prenup about any potential homes they purchased together?
> I think if my ex was living in the home I put a lot of time, effort & money into, I'd be hella pissed. But I guess considering that my child was there, it would make it slightly better.



True! I'd be pissed off too.


----------



## Ladybug09

Longchamp said:


> Loved the scenes of vintage Bethenny sobbing in the back of the car with Frederik.
> You know he was thinking "*Thank God I married a man."*
> Fred's face was priceless. But the man can do no wrong in my eyes.


The gay men can be just as *****y and emotional as women.


----------



## Longchamp

For sure on gay men. Was meant as rhetorical comment.


----------



## Sassys

I was having lunch yesterday with some co-workers. We got into a discussion about realty shows, and one of my co-workers knows Dorinda (their daughters went to school together and they live in the same area). Dorinda is currently selling a townhouse she owns with her late husband. She is trying to sell the townhouse for $25million (house is 2 blocks from Sonja). The house had a IRS federal lien that was just released.


----------



## kemilia

barbie444 said:


> Sonja thinks she's a successful entrepreneur and I just laugh, she is Grey Gardens


 

Toaster oven cookbook, with oven mitts as accessories! I still chuckle at that.


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> Okay is my take on the new season.
> 
> Bethenny: Feel bad for her. She is the reason I question whether I want to get married. I will never understand how Jason signed a pre-nup, but is able to stay in an apartment she paid for. No way in hell, could that be me. I will burn that apartment down, before I let someone take my dream apartment that I paid for. How the hell does someone get an iron clad pre-nup??? Why is it so easy for celebs to get iron clad pre-nups and Bethenny is still going through this foolishness. WTF!
> 
> Carol: Seriously, how do you not know as an author, you are held to a contract when your manuscript is due.
> 
> New lady: Seriously *that little apartment* and she has a housekeeper to serve and clean. Typical upper eastside.
> 
> Sonja: Claims to be so rich and fabulous, but we STILL have missing tooth. SMH


 

That was a bedroom in the background, right? At least close the darn bedroom door (assuming it has one) to give the illusion the place isn't so small!


----------



## kemilia

Sweetpea83 said:


> I was thinking the same thing...
> 
> 
> Anyone else think Bethenny's voice is super annoying? Especially when she talks so fast...ugh.


 
This. I was thinking, who is worse--Brandi (RHBH)--her voice on the reunion hurt my ears, or Bethenny's?


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> I was having lunch yesterday with some co-workers. We got into a discussion about realty shows, and one of my co-workers knows Dorinda (their daughters went to school together and they live in the same area). Dorinda is currently selling a townhouse she owns with her late husband. She is trying to sell the townhouse for $25million (house is 2 blocks from Sonja). The house had a IRS federal lien that was just released.



Well that is a very high price, but the East 60's are a nice neighborhood.  That is where Joan Rivers house is.   I'd like to see Dorinda's house.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> when she had a buyer Ramona told her to take the offer and move into an apartment.  But her pride wouldn't let her do it.



She'll never get what she thinks that house is worth because anyone who buys it will have to do a gut renovation due to her lack of maintenance.


----------



## Tivo

meluvs2shop said:


> Thank you! I'm out of touch with the NY franchise but I'm watching again.
> 
> In the first episode from the other night when Bethenny and LuAnn were talking at the hotel & catching up they flash backed to a time when Beth told LuAnn she's a snake and she doesn't trust her! I loved how calmly Lu said, what's the matter with you? Bethenny did sound looney. She has Ramona tendencies although she will never admit it. ANYWAY, my Q is does anyone remember why Beth called Lu a snake?!? I can't remember!


Luann, bless her heart, was shady as hell back then. She was fresh off a humiliating divorce after having presented a Countess narrative to the world and thus she was not only NOT here for the BS, but she was also ready to let some rain down, lol!


----------



## sgj99

beekmanhill said:


> She'll never get what she thinks that house is worth because anyone who buys it will have to do a gut renovation due to her lack of maintenance.



very true.  once again, an example of Sonja's delusions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> She'll never get what she thinks that house is worth because anyone who buys it will have to do a gut renovation due to her lack of maintenance.



right!  and who really wants to live in a townhouse attached to a parking garage?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> right!  and who really wants to live in a townhouse attached to a parking garage?



Especially when they could get Spike Lee's place across the street for almost the same price


----------



## horse17

sounds like Dorinda has some financial backing (somehow).....surprised she lives in such a small apt...


----------



## beekmanhill

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...y-hedge-fund-advisory-firm-founder-dies-at-60

Here is Dorindas hubby's obit.  He was a pretty powerful guy.  He must have had big bucks.  But he had kids from his first marriage and he and Dorinda had been married only six years, so maybe she didn't inherit a whole lot.  She was a real estate broker who met him while selling him his townhouse.  She sounds more and more interesting.


----------



## Baileylouise

My thoughts of about this season I'm not sure about Dorinda , her daughter seems self important. After 5 mins of this esp I'm already annoyed by Bethany with her I'm homeless speech walk down the streets and you see lots of real homeless people. I love Sonia but she needs to living in the past and sort her sish out , Ramona's face is looking fresh. Has Carole done something wiv her face ( didn't watch last season ) kristin I'm not that keen on. Can't wait to see Ramona apology to Luann . I hope this season will be good


----------



## Prettyn

Baileylouise said:


> My thoughts of about this season I'm not sure about Dorinda , her daughter seems self important. After 5 mins of this esp I'm already annoyed by Bethany with her I'm homeless speech walk down the streets and you see lots of real homeless people. I love Sonia but she needs to living in the past and sort her sish out , Ramona's face is looking fresh. Has Carole done something wiv her face ( didn't watch last season ) kristin I'm not that keen on. Can't wait to see Ramona apology to Luann . I hope this season will be good


It looks like Luann and Carole had work done but can't put my finger on it. Ramona looks good, she is always visiting the dermatologist .


----------



## br00kelynx

I can see Bethenny's frustrations. Before my bf and I moved in together I felt like I was living out of a bag because I was at his place so much. It's frustrating to not feel like you have your own spot to put everything. While she may not be on the streets, everyone has their own problems. I'm sure we all say things that are not true, for instance sometimes I say, "I feel crazy". There are real crazy people out there, but for a minute you may feel a certain way


----------



## Prettyn

designerdreamin said:


> This was horrid to listen to. I mean, there's people out there that really don't have a roof over their heads and she's swanning around crying that she's homeless.  Get a grip lady.


Yes , I couldn't believe she was sobbing about that. I was actually screaming at the the tv , "really"!!!!


----------



## slang

I've said it before and it still holds true - the NY ladies have the best "work".

They all looks good (and you know they have had things done) but everything looks subtle & natural. Even their hair isn't over coloured and their teeth aren't that fake chicklet white look - I'm talking to you ladies of RHC


----------



## slang

Refresh my memory, what would Ramona being apologizing to Luann for again?


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> Refresh my memory, what would Ramona being apologizing to Luann for again?



for talking smack about LuAnn's marriage falling apart and her own marriage being the best ever.


----------



## designerdreamin

Prettyn said:


> Yes , I couldn't believe she was sobbing about that. I was actually screaming at the the tv , "really"!!!!



:giggles: *playing world's smallest violin*


----------



## slang

sgj99 said:


> for talking smack about LuAnn's marriage falling apart and her own marriage being the best ever.



Oh yes I remember that, thanks! I thought maybe something else happened that I forgot about, with Ramona you never know!


----------



## 30gold

designerdreamin said:


> :giggles: *playing world's smallest violin*


Weighing in:


Betthany - you just can't get a word in edge wise with her.  Secondly, I personally don't feel Jason should stay in the house.  I think he should allow Betthany and the baby to stay in the home she 'built'.  In my book he (they) were not married long enough for him to get to stay in the house.  He will end up losing all around - already he has planted in his child's head about some men.


Sonja:  love her!  She may be delusional and eccentric; however, she does not have a mean bone in her body.  She is a sweetheart.  She only get's angry when others try to take advantage of her and dismiss her views or opinions -- as would I.


Ramona:  Fake, fake, fake anyway you look at it.


LuAnn:  Fake junior.


Heather:  I like her - comes straight to the point.


Carol:  Sounds sexually desperate.


the new girl: time will tell.


----------



## DivineMissM

Wasn't Bethenny looking at 1 bdrm apartments?  Is Brynn living with Jason then?  If so, then he should absolutely stay in that apartment and keep Brynn in the only home she knows.


----------



## swags

Bethenny was not happy when she "had it all" so she certainly is not going to paint a picture of happiness now. She is not homeless and I hope she will stop saying that. Homeless people would love to have her options. I still root for her over Jason on the apartment front. He should man up, they were not married for very long and she did earn most of the dollars. He was an adult and had a full time gig when they got together, its not like she married a kid. He can still take a nice pay out but he doesn't need to act like he is entitled to half. 
The housewife shows are like marriage roulette. Most of these divorces probably would have happened but the scrutiny of the shows do not help.  In Ramona's case though, I am thinking they would have stayed married and he would have cheated under the radar.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

30gold said:


> Betthany - you just can't get a word in edge wise with her.  Secondly, I personally don't feel Jason should stay in the house.  I think he should allow Betthany and the baby to stay in the home she 'built'.  In my book he (they) were not married long enough for him to get to stay in the house.  He will end up losing all around - already he has planted in his child's head about some men.



I agree with you. Jason should have left the apartment and allowed the mother of his child and daughter stay in their own home instead of having them move around so much. He must really hate her. I would be devastated too. 

I remember prenups being discussed in one of the episodes. He seemed really against it, I hope she still made him do it. Realistically, he's just a man who doesn't want to give up living in a luxurious apartment, you get use to a certain lifestyle and want to hang onto it. 

Yah, she's by no means homeless. She's probably destroying and renovating a 30 million dollar apartment to meet her standards. LOL  That was nice of Fredrik Eklund to offer his home. I'm 1000% sure she would have drive him crazy within a few days but it would have made good TV!


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> Wasn't Bethenny looking at 1 bdrm apartments?  Is Brynn living with Jason then?  If so, then he should absolutely stay in that apartment and keep Brynn in the only home she knows.



She was looking at office space, not a place to live.


----------



## lh211

Just catching up with the first episode now. The new girl's taste in everything is hideous. She needs to move on from the 1980's. 

As for the daughter, I think 3 years is a little excessive to "find" herself.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> She was looking at office space, not a place to live.



Gotcha.  I was only 1/2 watching.



lh211 said:


> Just catching up with the first episode now. The new girl's taste in everything is hideous. She needs to move on from the 1980's.
> 
> As for the daughter, I think 3 years is a little excessive to "find" herself.



Yeah, 3 years in that tiny apartment with her mom supporting her?  It's time to go.


----------



## beekmanhill

Pinkcaviar said:


> I agree with you. Jason should have left the apartment and allowed the mother of his child and daughter stay in their own home instead of having them move around so much. He must really hate her. I would be devastated too.
> 
> I remember prenups being discussed in one of the episodes. He seemed really against it, I hope she still made him do it. Realistically, he's just a man who doesn't want to give up living in a luxurious apartment, you get use to a certain lifestyle and want to hang onto it.
> 
> Yah, she's by no means homeless. She's probably destroying and renovating a 30 million dollar apartment to meet her standards. LOL  That was nice of Fredrik Eklund to offer his home. I'm 1000% sure she would have drive him crazy within a few days but it would have made good TV!



Jason has joint custody, which he fought for.  Bethenny wanted full custody.   He has as much right to stay in the apartment as she does.   I would assume Jason has a far more stable schedule than Bethenny does.  

As far as moving around so much, Bethenny could have bought an apartment, all completed, in the next block, if she has as much money as has been reported.


----------



## Graw

beekmanhill said:


> Jason has joint custody, which he fought for.  Bethenny wanted full custody.   He has as much right to stay in the apartment as she does.   I would assume Jason has a far more stable schedule than Bethenny does.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as moving around so much, Bethenny could have bought an apartment, all completed, in the next block, if she has as much money as has been reported.




In 10 years when he looks back at his behavior I'm sure he's regret behaving with spite.  He knows he should leave, but in NYC it's nearly impossible to remove someone from a home.  Squatters have rights too!


----------



## buzzytoes

lh211 said:


> Just catching up with the first episode now. The new girl's taste in everything is hideous. She needs to move on from the 1980's.
> 
> As for the daughter, I think 3 years is a little excessive to "find" herself.



All of this. I was annoyed by the daughter after 30 seconds. Not only is she not going to school but she's not working either apparently since she said she had no money. What does she do all day?


----------



## sgj99

buzzytoes said:


> All of this. I was annoyed by the daughter after 30 seconds. Not only is she not going to school but she's not working either apparently since she said she had no money. What does she do all day?



that's what i thought too.  the mother said when the step-father died the daughter moved home because she was so upset and needed to find herself.  well ... that was three years ago - it's time to grow up:  either get a job or go to school.  i blame the mother for that.


----------



## DivineMissM

beekmanhill said:


> Jason has joint custody, which he fought for.  Bethenny wanted full custody.   He has as much right to stay in the apartment as she does.   I would assume Jason has a far more stable schedule than Bethenny does.
> 
> As far as moving around so much, Bethenny could have bought an apartment, all completed, in the next block, if she has as much money as has been reported.



Exactly.  I don't get why people are saying he's being spiteful or that he should leave.  He has just as much right to that place as she does.  Especially if they share 50/50 custody.  I don't understand why she's being so dramatic about it.  She has enough money to have many options.  I think she just likes the drama.  Or needs a story line.


----------



## Tivo

People grieve differently. Maybe the daughter just isn't ready.


----------



## Tivo

Bethenny wants what she wants and she also craves victim hood.


----------



## swags

Tivo said:


> Bethenny wants what she wants and she also craves victim hood.


 
I had commented earlier that she didn't seem happy when she had it all. Ramona and Luann at least appeared to be very fond of their husbands. Bethenny never seemed happy and now I'm thinking, she's just not a happy person and she's not going to be one.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> that's what i thought too.  the mother said when the step-father died the daughter moved home because she was so upset and needed to find herself.  well ... that was three years ago - it's time to grow up:  either get a job or go to school.  i blame the mother for that.




I'm not sure how old the daughter is, my guess is that's she's waiting around hoping to "marry well" and be taken care of by a rich man. I doubt she has plans to do a thing with her life outside of that, at least that was my read on her.


----------



## beekmanhill

DivineMissM said:


> Exactly.  I don't get why people are saying he's being spiteful or that he should leave.  He has just as much right to that place as she does.  Especially if they share 50/50 custody.  I don't understand why she's being so dramatic about it.  She has enough money to have many options.  I think she just likes the drama.  Or needs a story line.



Times have changed fortunately.  Years ago fathers were not involved much in their children's lives.  Custody was automatically granted to the mother and mother kept the family abode.  We saw how involved Jason was in Bryn's life.   From everything we see, he's a good father and he I hope will prevent Bryn from learning the "woe is me" attitude that Bethenny has.  

I'm amazed that people younger than I am (I think) still seem to think the father should run off with his tail hanging and leave the mother with everything.     What exactly do people want Jason to do, give in to her on everything?  

Yes, Jason got 50/50 custody and he had to fight for it, because she wanted it all.  It is sad he had to fight for that in this day and age, it should have been a given.    There were rumors then that she was going to the West Coast to do the talk show.  She ultimately had to do the failed talk show on the East Coast.  If she had full custody she could have taken Bryn with her, and does anyone doubt she would have done that?  

She always wants people to feel sorry for her, and I don't get exactly why I should.  
Money does solve a lot of problems, and one of them is affording an aparmtment.  She can and she should.     Even Ramona agreed to that on WWHL.  Ramona said Bethenny should just buy or rent a place given her good financial situation.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I will always think that Bethenny got married to prove - 'she can have it all'.  Because she would always mention that 'you can't have it all'.  She wanted a kid, a husband - a family.  But wasn't prepared for what all came with that.

Their first downfall - filming it all for the cameras.  We've all seen how this is the kiss of death for newlyweds.  They didn't get time to enjoy their relationship ALONE.

Second - setting up her office in her apartment.  it was cool when she was single.  But when you have a family, the home needs to be for family.  Too many moving parts in that close space.  It must have been hella uncomfortable for her staff.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I will always think that Bethenny got married to prove - 'she can have it all'.  Because she would always mention that 'you can't have it all'.  She wanted a kid, a husband - a family.  But wasn't prepared for what all came with that.
> 
> Their first downfall - filming it all for the cameras.  We've all seen how this is the kiss of death for newlyweds.  They didn't get time to enjoy their relationship ALONE.
> 
> Second - setting up her office in her apartment.  it was cool when she was single.  But when you have a family, the home needs to be for family.  Too many moving parts in that close space.  It must have been hella uncomfortable for her staff.


I agree with this....also, it doesnt help that she has a very controlling personality, and Jason working for her company was a mistake...


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> I will always think that Bethenny got married to prove - 'she can have it all'.  Because she would always mention that 'you can't have it all'.  She wanted a kid, a husband - a family.  But wasn't prepared for what all came with that.
> 
> Their first downfall - filming it all for the cameras.  We've all seen how this is the kiss of death for newlyweds.  They didn't get time to enjoy their relationship ALONE.
> 
> Second - setting up her office in her apartment.  it was cool when she was single.  But when you have a family, the home needs to be for family.  Too many moving parts in that close space.  It must have been hella uncomfortable for her staff.


I agree with this! I also think her famewhoring had much to do with the demise of her family. She had enough money and a new beautiful home and baby, why did she need a talk show? I understand if that was her lifelong dream but I have a feeling it wasn't. I think she just wanted more fame like all the housewives do. 

Bethenny made it to the cover of Forbes, what else needed proving? She could have vacationed for the rest of her life and enjoyed her family and done appearances now and then, and she could have definitely  had it all and not created the animosity she did. 

She requires far too much attention.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I will always think that Bethenny got married to prove - 'she can have it all'.  Because she would always mention that 'you can't have it all'.  She wanted a kid, a husband - a family.  But wasn't prepared for what all came with that.
> 
> Their first downfall - filming it all for the cameras.  We've all seen how this is the kiss of death for newlyweds.  They didn't get time to enjoy their relationship ALONE.
> 
> Second - setting up her office in her apartment.  it was cool when she was single.  But when you have a family, the home needs to be for family.  Too many moving parts in that close space.  It must have been hella uncomfortable for her staff.



yes, yes, and yes.  it all started on RHNY when she peed on the stick in front of the cameras for Christ's sake!


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> I'm not sure how old the daughter is, my guess is that's she's waiting around hoping to "marry well" and be taken care of by a rich man. I doubt she has plans to do a thing with her life outside of that, at least that was my read on her.



i think Dorinda said she was 21, that's too young to be doing absolutely nothing but shopping and hanging out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope Luann's 'don''t be all uncool...' scene comes sooner rather than later.  Because homegirl looked two sheets to the wind in the previews - LOL


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope Luann's 'don''t be all uncool...' scene comes sooner rather than later.  Because homegirl looked two sheets to the wind in the previews - LOL



It happens in Turks and Caicos and they usually don't go on their vacay until a little more into the season.  
That scene is going to be fun.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> i think Dorinda said she was 21, that's too young to be doing absolutely nothing but shopping and hanging out.




Agree. I would go crazy.


----------



## Tivo

I hope Ramona tears Bethenny a new one. I am so sick of Bethenny "playing the game."


----------



## horse17

I kind of like Dorinda....so far...


----------



## horse17

i dont love Louanns new house.....great backyard though...


----------



## Tivo

Ramona's apology to Luann made me tear up


----------



## Sassys

like Luann's new house


----------



## Sassys

Sonja is so shady. She really needs to come down off her horse (cause she can't afford it anymore).


----------



## Tivo

Sonja is delusional to the max


----------



## Tivo

Bethenny is making everything all about her before even walking through the door. As if nobody in there has their own crap to worry about.

ETA: I think Bethenny won't get along with Heather because Heather is actually real.


----------



## Sassys

Bethenny, just walk away lmao


----------



## Sassys

Jesus Christ, Kelly is back. Shoot me now.


----------



## sgj99

Tivo said:


> Sonja is delusional to the max



not only is she delusional, she's self-absorbed and about as conceited as one can be.


----------



## Longchamp

I loved the homeyness of LA's house


----------



## Graw

Tivo said:


> I hope Ramona tears Bethenny a new one. I am so sick of Bethenny "playing the game."



While Bethany wasn't trying to be mean.  She was jabbing at Ramona.  Bethany didn't have to say who wants to answer this question, but not Ramona.  At this time with Ramona going through her husband cheating she doesn't need the extra negativity.


----------



## barbie444

I just realized after watching this episode I didn't mis Bethenny at all. I can't wait to see what happens to Carole and the chef


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> Jesus Christ, Kelly is back. Shoot me now.




+1. She makes me feel crazy. Although "scary island" was one of my favorite RH episodes of all time! That was good tv


----------



## susieserb

Too much chippy chatter over on another..I haven't watched in years, gave old Beth two shows to pull me back and the rope is too slack.  Nope don't miss this stuff


----------



## swags

I thought I'd like Bethenny coming back but 2 episodes in and I'm thinking "shut up" during her scenes.


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> I thought I'd like Bethenny coming back but 2 episodes in and I'm thinking "shut up" during her scenes.



I wanted her gone so much.   She just never shuts up.  Her voice is very annoying to me.   

LuAnn's house was cute but nothing like her old house.   I give her credit for not whining about having to downsize so much.   And to think the new owner is tearing down her old house, and probably taking up half the property with a new monstrosity makes me sick.  

Kristen can't get a word in edgewise with the big players there.   I'd like to see more of Holla!  too.  So SHUT UP BETHENNY.


----------



## MyMyMy

swags said:


> I thought I'd like Bethenny coming back but 2 episodes in and I'm thinking "shut up" during her scenes.



She cant all she does is talk over everyone and storms out when her and Ramona starting talking. I think she just likes to put people down because of her failures. 
Bethany thinks she s right all the time and her word is stone. She needs to get off her high horse.


----------



## Tivo

MyMyMy said:


> She cant all she does is talk over everyone and storms out when her and Ramona starting talking. I think she just likes to put people down because of her failures.
> Bethany thinks she s right all the time and her word is stone. She needs to get off her high horse.


She also pretends to own her weaknesses but the truth is she doesn't really know what her weaknesses are. The few weaknesses she will pretend to own she waters down to a "poor me" victim schtick to gain sympathy.

The reality about Bethenny is, *she thinks she's smarter than everybody else*. She also thinks everyone is always interested in her and what she's doing. 

She can't take responsibility for anything that she can't use to help her paint her victim picture. Like the lady who called in on WWHL last night. The lady rightfully told her she was wrong for using the term "homeless" to describe her situation and instead of just apologizing, Bethenny has to launch into this entire defense of her using "homeless." The thing is, there was no excuse for her to use that word. She was trying to sound clever...like she always does. She cannot stand being criticized and thinks her self-deprecating techniques are enough and are all the citicisim she should have to deal with. 
I am so over her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

say what you wish, but Kelly coming to the party was all Bravo's doing!!!  I mean she had to get mic'd, they had to have known she was coming.  


Great drama...


But really, Bethenny, you're a guest.  You can't be asking 'who is coming?'


----------



## beekmanhill

Tivo said:


> She also pretends to own her weaknesses but the truth is she doesn't really know what her weaknesses are. The few weaknesses she will pretend to own she waters down to a "poor me" victim schtick to gain sympathy.
> 
> The reality about Bethenny is, *she thinks she's smarter than everybody else*. She also thinks everyone is always interested in her and what she's doing.
> 
> She can't take responsibility for anything that she can't use to help her paint her victim picture. Like the lady who called in on WWHL last night. The lady rightfully told her she was wrong for using the term "homeless" to describe her situation and instead of just apologizing, Bethenny has to launch into this entire defense of her using "homeless." The thing is, there was no excuse for her to use that word. She was trying to sound clever...like she always does. She cannot stand being criticized and thinks her self-deprecating techniques are enough and are all the citicisim she should have to deal with.
> I am so over her.



So you like her as much as I do.


----------



## swags

I realized Bethenny coming back was a mistake when she started her rant that the car (complete with driver) was like a home. 
Its like when she claims she was broke in season one but she had a nice apartment and carried designer bags. She may have had cash shortages but I do not consider that broke. 
I liked it when Carole told her to buy Luann a car. B did not like hearing that someone may have helped her with her original concept. 
I think she should move back in with Hoppy and talk to him constantly. I bet he would get a new place fairly quickly.


----------



## designerdreamin

Ugh! Shut up Bethenny. I used to like her but now she's just insufferable. Me, me, me. Poor me. I'm so busy *eyeroll*


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

zaara10 said:


> +1. She makes me feel crazy. Although "scary island" was one of my favorite RH episodes of all time! That was good tv




She was definitely crazy on scary island, but I met her the summer before and she honestly was one of the kindest and friendliest 'celebrities' I've ever met! (Not that I've met that many lol just saying)


----------



## chowlover2

designerdreamin said:


> Ugh! Shut up Bethenny. I used to like her but now she's just insufferable. Me, me, me. Poor me. I'm so busy *eyeroll*



Agreed! And now the show is the Bethenny show while i want to see more of the other women. I really grew to like Heather last season, so glad to see her last night. 

Sonya is more delusional than ever! 

Glad to see Ramona apologize to LuAnn, she was so smug in her marriage to Mario.

Verdict still out on Dorinda...


----------



## designerdreamin

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! And now the show is the Bethenny show while i want to see more of the other women. I really grew to like Heather last season, so glad to see her last night.
> 
> Sonya is more delusional than ever!
> 
> Glad to see Ramona apologize to LuAnn, she was so smug in her marriage to Mario.
> 
> Verdict still out on Dorinda...



Totally agree on all that.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Lmao I didn't watch last season so forgive my ignorance but  when the one woman calls the other with the prosthetic leg a MF'er I laughed so loud! What was that about?


----------



## chowlover2

I imagine Harry dumped Sonya because of all the delusions. When she mentioned her newsletter a few seasons back, I subscribed. Was curious to see what all these interns were working on. Anyway, said newsletter comes out maybe twice a year, what a waste.

 I watch RH of Melbourne and love Chyka on the show. She seems to be the Martha Stewart of Australia. Anyway, subscribed to her newsletter, and I get something in my inbox every day. Quite creative too. Today she threw a dream shower for Princess Kate, and it was quite fun. I really think Sonya needs to see a Dr she is what my Mom used to call 99 cents short of a dollar-LOL!


----------



## lucywife

swags said:


> I think she should move back in with Hoppy and talk to him constantly. I bet he would get a new place fairly quickly.


 yes


----------



## susieserb

chowlover2 said:


> I imagine Harry dumped Sonya because of all the delusions. When she mentioned her newsletter a few seasons back, I subscribed. Was curious to see what all these interns were working on. Anyway, said newsletter comes out maybe twice a year, what a waste.
> 
> I watch RH of Melbourne and love Chyka on the show. She seems to be the Martha Stewart of Australia. Anyway, subscribed to her newsletter, and I get something in my inbox every day. Quite creative too. Today she threw a dream shower for Princess Kate, and it was quite fun. I really think Sonya needs to see a Dr she is what my Mom used to call 99 cents short of a dollar-LOL!


As well as Ramona, as well as Kim, as well as Bethany as well as so many of these wild eyed babes?


----------



## beekmanhill

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> She was definitely crazy on scary island, but I met her the summer before and she honestly was one of the kindest and friendliest 'celebrities' I've ever met! (Not that I've met that many lol just saying)



I liked Kelly.  I think she has some problem processing information, maybe she's on the autism spectrum or something.  She definitely had a problem on Scary Island and in my opinion, they (particularly Bethenny) were cruel to her.    I hope she holds up her end of the encounter when she meets Big Mouth Bethenny next week.


----------



## Sweetpea83

beekmanhill said:


> I wanted her gone so much. *  She just never shuts up.  Her voice is very annoying to me.*
> 
> LuAnn's house was cute but nothing like her old house.   I give her credit for not whining about having to downsize so much.   And to think the new owner is tearing down her old house, and probably taking up half the property with a new monstrosity makes me sick.
> 
> Kristen can't get a word in edgewise with the big players there.   I'd like to see more of Holla!  too.  So SHUT UP BETHENNY.


 
This..I said the same thing a couple or so pages back...ugh!!!!!


LOVE LuAnn's house!


----------



## shoegal

beekmanhill said:


> I liked Kelly.  I think she has some problem processing information, maybe she's on the autism spectrum or something.  She definitely had a problem on Scary Island and in my opinion, they (particularly Bethenny) were cruel to her.    I hope she holds up her end of the encounter when she meets Big Mouth Bethenny next week.




Kelly definitely has issues and if remember correctly Bethenny was one of first to notice something really wrong with her. I don't think she was cruel to her at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yes, something is wrong with Kelly.  Because who breaks down in tears on a bed, over a giftbag!


----------



## beekmanhill

shoegal said:


> Kelly definitely has issues and if remember correctly Bethenny was one of first to notice something really wrong with her. I don't think she was cruel to her at all.



Shouting "You're crazy," to someone having a meltdown wasn't too kind.


----------



## Love4H

beekmanhill said:


> I liked Kelly.  I think she has some problem processing information, maybe she's on the autism spectrum or something.  She definitely had a problem on Scary Island and in my opinion, they (particularly Bethenny) were cruel to her.    I hope she holds up her end of the encounter when she meets Big Mouth Bethenny next week.



Me too. I always liked Kelly. 
I thought Bethenny bullied Kelly at the island v


----------



## beekmanhill

Love4H said:


> Me too. I always liked Kelly.
> I thought Bethenny bullied Kelly at the island v



I agree.  I thought Bethenny bullied Kelly also.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bullied?  How so?  That systematic bullying carp Kelly was talking about doesn't count


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I agree.  I thought Bethenny bullied Kelly also.





Love4H said:


> Me too. I always liked Kelly.
> I thought Bethenny bullied Kelly at the island v



How was she bullied??


----------



## GoGlam

Bethenny is a terrible add to the cast.  When she and Jill were friends and even some time after, she would be kind of b*tchy but in a really entertaining way.. She came up with a lot of dead on observations and delivered them like an amateur comedienne.  Now? She's using this show as a public platform to fight Jason in her divorce.  She is always complaining, and this time there is nothing funny about it.

I'm thinking this is a big mistake for her image... She left the show with what seemed like a great following.  With her current behavior, I think she's losing a lot of that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What happened between Bethenny and Ramona?  I thought they were cool


----------



## needloub

I like seeing Heather and Carole together...their friendship seems very genuine.


----------



## Tivo

GoGlam said:


> Bethenny is a terrible add to the cast.  When she and Jill were friends and even some time after, she would be kind of b*tchy but in a really entertaining way.. She came up with a lot of dead on observations and delivered them like an amateur comedienne.  Now? She's using this show as a public platform to fight Jason in her divorce.  She is always complaining, and this time there is nothing funny about it.
> 
> I'm thinking this is a big mistake for her image... She left the show with what seemed like a great following.  With her current behavior, I think she's losing a lot of that.


Yep. And I think she also got on Andy's shyt list when Jason publicly revealed Bethenny called AC her lap dog. She is so arrogant. What happened with her friendship with Ellen? Guess B destroyed that too. She never mentions her any more.


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I like seeing Heather and Carole together...their friendship seems very genuine.


 
I like them too.  They don't have to come out all decked to the nines, face did, hair did, nails did...  just two chicks hanging out...


----------



## sgj99

i never saw Kelly as being bullied, she put it out there as much as she got.  she just didn't realize that Bethanny plays harder than her.  Kelly's constant tardiness to every event was so rude, i wasn't sorry to see her go.

i think the return of Bethanny is wrong.  i get it, Bravo thinks it will help ratings.  but i think it's going backwards not forwards.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> i never saw Kelly as being bullied, she put it out there as much as she got.  she just didn't realize that Bethanny plays harder than her.  Kelly's constant tardiness to every event was so rude, i wasn't sorry to see her go.
> 
> i think the return of Bethanny is wrong.  i get it, Bravo thinks it will help ratings.  but i think it's going backwards not forwards.


 
I remember it started at a charity meeting. Kelly didn't want to put her name on just anything and Bethenny told her she comes from a place of no. 
Kelly didn't articulate her thoughts very well and came across as dim and later crazy. 
I agree the cast has plenty to offer without bringing Bethenny back.


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> I like them too.  They don't have to come out all decked to the nines, face did, hair did, nails did...  just two chicks hanging out...




I don't know about that. Carole clearly got work done since last season. I'd bet she cares a lot about how she looks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carson123 said:


> I don't know about that. Carole clearly got work done since last season. I'd bet she cares a lot about how she looks.




Work done is something they've all had (whatever she had done, it looks good).  I'm talking about makeup, hair, etc.


----------



## lucywife

Carson123 said:


> I don't know about that. Carole clearly got work done since last season. I'd bet she cares a lot about how she looks.


Well, the pearly whites are whiter now, Thank God for that. 
her face looks fuller and softer now too. 
The NY cast looks good and natural except Bethenny, she aged a lot, I think.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> *i never saw Kelly as being bullied*, she put it out there as much as she got.  she just didn't realize that Bethanny plays harder than her.  Kelly's constant tardiness to every event was so rude, i wasn't sorry to see her go.
> 
> i think the return of Bethanny is wrong.  i get it, Bravo thinks it will help ratings.  but i think it's going backwards not forwards.



Agree.
She wasn't bullied and I am so sick and tired of people using the term bullying, if people argue or if someone disagrees with someone or calls them out on their sh$t.  That is not bullying.

That isn't being bullied. Bullying means I threatened you every day, I harrassed you every day, I come up to you everyday and tell you I am going to kick your a$$ or kill you or I call/email/text you every day and tell you tomorrow watch your back.


----------



## dr.pepper

Barely catching up now and Beth is insufferable. She is so rude. I hate this BS pass she gets because of her bank account; so many people say she's an alpha female blah blah. BS, she has zero manners and is a total hothead with no concept of self-awareness. Without the sale of her cocktail category, no one would be a fan of the deplorable attitude she serves. 

She is so condescending with Ramona. Ramona is a kook but Bethenny ain't far behind however she loooves to make it seem that Ramona is ttly off her rocker and Bethenny is normal. No honey, you are both the same brand of crazy.


----------



## krissa

beekmanhill said:


> I liked Kelly.  I think she has some problem processing information, maybe she's on the autism spectrum or something.  She definitely had a problem on Scary Island and in my opinion, they (particularly Bethenny) were cruel to her.    I hope she holds up her end of the encounter when she meets Big Mouth Bethenny next week.



It's been a while since I watched that but Kelly was totally rude on hat trip. 'Youre a cook not a chef. If I was preggo on an international vacay with someone who wasn't nice to me, I wouldn't be too kind to her either. I def agree on the spectrum part though.


----------



## Sassys

dr.pepper said:


> Barely catching up now and Beth is insufferable. She is so rude. I hate this BS pass she gets because of her bank account; so many people say she's an alpha female blah blah. BS, she has zero manners and is a total hothead with no concept of self-awareness. Without the sale of her cocktail category, no one would be a fan of the deplorable attitude she serves.
> 
> She is so condescending with Ramona. Ramona is a kook but Bethenny ain't far behind however she loooves to make it seem that Ramona is ttly off her rocker and Bethenny is normal. No honey, you are both the same brand of crazy.



How was she rude?


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> I remember it started at a charity meeting. Kelly didn't want to put her name on just anything and Bethenny told her she comes from a place of no.
> Kelly didn't articulate her thoughts very well and came across as dim and later crazy.
> I agree the cast has plenty to offer without bringing Bethenny back.



Yes, I remember that.  Kelly explained it later and said it was one of her first scenes.  She really didn't seem to grasp the difference between real life and reality life, part of her mental problem, I guess.  So she didn't want to put her name on something she knew nothing about.  Bethenny came on very strong with her snark.  

IRL, Kelly does a lot for charity; she is always at charity events, and works with her kids at a food bank.  Can't say I've seen much from Bethenny.  Maybe Bethenny keeps hers all private,


----------



## sgj99

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, I remember that.  Kelly explained it later and said it was one of her first scenes.  She really didn't seem to grasp the difference between real life and reality life, part of her mental problem, I guess.  So she didn't want to put her name on something she knew nothing about.  Bethenny came on very strong with her snark.
> 
> IRL, Kelly does a lot for charity; she is always at charity events, and works with her kids at a food bank.  Can't say I've seen much from Bethenny. * Maybe Bethenny keeps hers all private*,



she pee'd on a pregnancy test stick on television ... she doesn't keep anything private.


----------



## beekmanhill

sgj99 said:


> she pee'd on a pregnancy test stick on television ... she doesn't keep anything private.


----------



## Nahreen

beekmanhill said:


> Shouting "You're crazy," to someone having a meltdown wasn't too kind.



Perhaps not but Kelly had claimed that she was above Bethenny and also disputed that Bethenny was a chef. I think she had been asking for it. Not forgetting her crazy antics about the gummy bears.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> Perhaps not but Kelly had claimed that she was above Bethenny and also disputed that Bethenny was a chef. I think she had been asking for it. Not forgetting her crazy antics about the gummy bears.


 
or when she asked Bethenny to meet her at some bar, then proceeded to end the conversation as soon as it started


----------



## Longchamp

MLDNY men were on WWHL. They played the clip for Fred of B sobbing in car back seat to him.
He was diplomatic, but still thinking. "Glad I married a man."


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> MLDNY men were on WWHL. They played the clip for Fred of B sobbing in car back seat to him.
> He was diplomatic, but still thinking. "Glad I married a man."


 
LOL...  3rd world rich hetro couple problems


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> or when she asked Bethenny to meet her at some bar, then proceeded to end the conversation as soon as it started



That was the time when Kelly articulated with her hands that she was up here and Bethenny down there. No Kelly was just crazy and Bethenny was not the only participant on that trip to think so.


----------



## Longchamp

Yep >

Got my letters mixed up, it was MDLNY.


----------



## sgj99

Nahreen said:


> Perhaps not but Kelly had claimed that she was above Bethenny and also disputed that Bethenny was a chef. I think she had been asking for it. Not forgetting her crazy antics about the gummy bears.



she wouldn't let go of the Chef/Cook thing, which was stupid of her and everyone told her she was wrong.  like i said, she threw it out there too - she just didn't realize that Bethanny wasn't going to lob softballs at her but throw fastballs instead and Kelly couldn't deal with it.  she wasn't bullied, she was mentally out-gunned because she couldn't keep up.


----------



## Tivo

dr.pepper said:


> Barely catching up now and Beth is insufferable. She is so rude. I hate this BS pass she gets because of her bank account; so many people say she's an alpha female blah blah. BS, she has zero manners and is a total hothead with no concept of self-awareness. Without the sale of her cocktail category, no one would be a fan of the deplorable attitude she serves.
> 
> She is so condescending with Ramona.* Ramona is a kook but Bethenny ain't far behind however she loooves to make it seem that Ramona is ttly off her rocker and Bethenny is normal. No honey, you are both the same brand of crazy.*


----------



## Bentley1

Nahreen said:


> *That was the time when Kelly articulated with her hands that she was up here and Bethenny down there*. No Kelly was just crazy and Bethenny was not the only participant on that trip to think so.



I totally forgot about that!  How could I forget, I instantly hated Kelly after that scene.  I think Andy brought it up at reunion and asked Kelly if she still felt the same way given Bethany's success & she gave some extremely stupid response that made no sense.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> I totally forgot about that!  How could I forget, I instantly hated Kelly after that scene.  I think Andy brought it up at reunion and asked Kelly if she still felt the same way given Bethany's success & *she gave some extremely stupid response that made no sense.*



that was her typical way of communicating - she never made much sense but felt she was so above the others ... except for the fact that _she signed up for a reality show_!


----------



## zaara10

sgj99 said:


> that was her typical way of communicating - she never made much sense but felt she was so above the others ... except for the fact that _she signed up for a reality show_!




And didn't she think that bc of her last name?


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> that was her typical way of communicating - she never made much sense but felt she was so above the others ... except for the fact that _she signed up for a reality show_!




Lol, she was delusional to believe she was above anyone on the show. As I saw it, she was at the bottom of the totem pole. And so glad Bethany went on to such huge success after the crap Kelly spewed about her being "nothing, nobody, down here," etc.


----------



## swags

The problem with Kelly was she did not seem very bright yet she was bright enough to know that Bethenny didn't think much of her.  Her reactions were ridiculous and made her look crazy. 
In earlier seasons I did find Bethennys impressions and snark to be funny. I hope her role this season gets a little better.  I know in the past Ramona was very smug in her marriage and I recently saw the episode where Ramona informed Bethenny that Jill likes the underdog but I thought B had moved past that.  I hope the homeless nonsense stops. I am guessing Hoppy has taken a stand against reality tv and won't let Brynn be filmed?


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> The problem with Kelly was she did not seem very bright yet she was bright enough to know that Bethenny didn't think much of her.  Her reactions were ridiculous and made her look crazy.
> In earlier seasons I did find Bethennys impressions and snark to be funny. I hope her role this season gets a little better.  I know in the past Ramona was very smug in her marriage and I recently saw the episode where Ramona informed Bethenny that Jill likes the underdog but I thought B had moved past that.  I hope the homeless nonsense stops. I am guessing Hoppy has taken a stand against reality tv and won't let Brynn be filmed?



Absolutely agree.  Kelly is a fraternal twin.  Her brother is a lawyer, and I believe her father is as well.  Not that this means she is bright herself necessarily, but I too think she is bright enough, with some sort of social or processing disorder.  Don't forget how the charity scene started, Bethenny saying "who does she think she is, Madonna," about Kelly in a room ful of strangers.

Bethenny committed all the supposed offenses of Kelly this week.  She stormed in late, she asked a whole lot of questions about people's personal business, then stormed out when there was a predictable keruffle with Ramona.   


And in my opinion Bethenny is no chef as evidenced by her turkey dinner debacle.  As far as that argument went, Kelly did go too far, but I think she was correct.


----------



## susieserb

GoGlam said:


> Bethenny is a terrible add to the cast.  When she and Jill were friends and even some time after, she would be kind of b*tchy but in a really entertaining way.. She came up with a lot of dead on observations and delivered them like an amateur comedienne.  Now? She's using this show as a public platform to fight Jason in her divorce.  She is always complaining, and this time there is nothing funny about it.
> 
> I'm thinking this is a big mistake for her image... She left the show with what seemed like a great following.  With her current behavior, I think she's losing a lot of that.


Truth and she knows it, however this time her reality TV persona isn't the most advantageous for Beth.  

Andy asked Bethany why she was doing a HW show again and she said her fans don't know who Bethany is anymore and that they needed to "understand" her.

WE DO and WE NO LIKE.


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> I remember it started at a charity meeting. Kelly didn't want to put her name on just anything and Bethenny told her she comes from a place of no.
> Kelly didn't articulate her thoughts very well and came across as dim and later crazy.
> I agree the cast has plenty to offer without bringing Bethenny back.


When you see the HW portfolio where the ladies are holding an apple, I think to myself sheesh? This looks like a bridesmaid line up, with every bestie included in the bunch; IOW way too many woman in this clutch.

The herd needs thinning.


----------



## zippie

I can't stand Bethany's voice, OMG.  Ramoner is a moron and should have been fired last season.  I can't watch these HW shows anymore, just tune in for a few minutes and click.


----------



## susieserb

zippie said:


> I can't stand Bethany's voice, OMG.  Ramoner is a moron and should have been fired last season.  I can't watch these HW shows anymore, just tune in for a few minutes and click.


hear hear


----------



## Bentley1

susieserb said:


> Truth and she knows it, however this time her reality TV persona isn't the most advantageous for Beth.
> 
> Andy asked Bethany why she was doing a HW show again and she said her fans don't know who Bethany is anymore and that they needed to "understand" her.
> 
> *WE DO and WE NO LIKE*.



  She was better off keeping her "new self" a mystery.  No need to update us on the fact that you're now an insufferable nut.


----------



## AECornell

What I don't understand is why Jason gets to stay in the apt. Doesn't the man usually move out in a divorce/separation? I mean technically her money paid for the apartment. Clearly they weren't living like that before this deal happened so he couldn't provide a place like that, even if he did have a pretty good salary. I think he's kind of a douche for that.


----------



## MKB0925

AECornell said:


> What I don't understand is why Jason gets to stay in the apt. Doesn't the man usually move out in a divorce/separation? I mean technically her money paid for the apartment. Clearly they weren't living like that before this deal happened so he couldn't provide a place like that, even if he did have a pretty good salary. I think he's kind of a douche for that.



I do not understand it either...did he just refuse to move so she moved out? Do they have 50/50 custody of their daughter?


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> What I don't understand is why Jason gets to stay in the apt. Doesn't the man usually move out in a divorce/separation? I mean technically her money paid for the apartment. Clearly they weren't living like that before this deal happened so he couldn't provide a place like that, even if he did have a pretty good salary. I think he's kind of a douche for that.


 
no, technically, it's 'their' money that paid.  they are married, remember?  


I think traditionally, the man moves out while the woman would stay and keep the marital home to raise the child(ren).  But times are a changing...


----------



## susieserb

AECornell said:


> What I don't understand is why Jason gets to stay in the apt. Doesn't the man usually move out in a divorce/separation? I mean technically her money paid for the apartment. Clearly they weren't living like that before this deal happened so he couldn't provide a place like that, even if he did have a pretty good salary. I think he's kind of a douche for that.


OH no no no, you are wrong.  He helped Bethany with her empire and growing that business.  THEY BOUGHT THAT PLACE TOGETHER.  The first one that moves out is labeled as abandonment and Bethany took that route.  

Men usually move out if they are at fault but they don't have to; it's called joint property.  Also this is the crux of their divorce Bethany loves money more than anything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

susieserb said:


> OH no no no, you are wrong.  He helped Bethany with her empire and growing that business.  THEY BOUGHT THAT PLACE TOGETHER.  The first one that moves out is labeled as abandonment and Bethany took that route.
> 
> Men usually move out if they are at fault but they don't have to; it's called joint property.  Also this is the crux of their divorce Bethany loves money more than anything.




This (although, I'm not sure if she has technically 'abandoned' their marital home, since she's not rented or purchased a new place - according to her, her legal counsel has told her not to do either.  But on the show she said she's got a new apartment that's being renovated.  However, word is the apartment is in someone else's name to avoid all the legal issue - sneaky)


For the record - I'm not team Jason or Bethenny. I'm team - do the right thing.


Women have been doing exactly what Jason has been doing for YEARS!  the roles happen to be reversed, she's the breadwinner.  But, he left his job (at her asking) to help her business.  So yeah, he's entitled to ask for whatever he likes.  The same way women make crazy demands during divorces, even when there is a prenup in place.


----------



## MKB0925

susieserb said:


> OH no no no, you are wrong.  He helped Bethany with her empire and growing that business.  THEY BOUGHT THAT PLACE TOGETHER.  The first one that moves out is labeled as abandonment and Bethany took that route.
> 
> Men usually move out if they are at fault but they don't have to; it's called joint property.  Also this is the crux of their divorce Bethany loves money more than anything.



Oh ok....I thought she had the apartment prior to the marriage. I do not really follow anything with them but I just hope they are thinking of their daughter...


----------



## AECornell

He may have helped her, but she started the business before he was around. I still stand by the opinion that it was mostly her. They may have bought the place together but if it wasn't for her, there would be no place to begin with.



susieserb said:


> OH no no no, you are wrong.  He helped Bethany with her empire and growing that business.  THEY BOUGHT THAT PLACE TOGETHER.  The first one that moves out is labeled as abandonment and Bethany took that route.
> 
> Men usually move out if they are at fault but they don't have to; it's called joint property.  Also this is the crux of their divorce Bethany loves money more than anything.


----------



## beekmanhill

AECornell said:


> He may have helped her, but she started the business before he was around. I still stand by the opinion that it was mostly her. They may have bought the place together but if it wasn't for her, there would be no place to begin with.



It doesn't matter.  How many women have stayed in apartments/houses purchased with the man's salary?   Jason has the right to stay.  I personally think a lot of the success of the brand was due to the show and his involvement in it and what light she was see in due to that relationship, but that is neither here nor there.

Bethenny accuses others of 2009 thinking, but I think she is guilty of it herself.  Her thinking is more like 1979.    Pay him off and move on.  How many men have done this?


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> He may have helped her, but she started the business before he was around. I still stand by the opinion that it was mostly her. They may have bought the place together but if it wasn't for her, there would be no place to begin with.



This. I also re watched the last season, and Jason did not really work for her. He complained he did not feel like he belonged and complained he just sat around and did not give any input. Because of that, shelet him take over the apartment renovation. WHen they were in Mexico, they talked about him not wanting to work for her.


----------



## Tivo

If she had just not married all this would have been avoided. I think she wanted a wedding on camera to up her popularity and Fairytale story. She never seemed to enjoy married life.


----------



## AECornell

I agree. I think she felt like she needed to be married. Not concerned about the person she was marrying. When she was with the first Jason she was obsessed with when he was going to propose. I think her issue was the fact that she needed to control every aspect of her life and saw her bioligical clock ticking. I think she thought since she got pregnant with the second Jason that she better marry him or else it was never going to happen (she was married briefly back in '96).



Tivo said:


> If she had just not married all this would have been avoided. I think she wanted a wedding on camera to up her popularity and Fairytale story. She never seemed to enjoy married life.


----------



## stacyredbird

[CODE





> ]Originally Posted by AECornell
> He may have helped her, but she started the business before he was around. I still stand by the opinion that it was mostly her. They may have bought the place together but if it wasn't for her, there would be no place to begin with.


[/CODE]



> This. I also re watched the last season, and Jason did not really work for her. He complained he did not feel like he belonged and complained he just sat around and did not give any input. Because of that, shelet him take over the apartment renovation. WHen they were in Mexico, they talked about him not wanting to work for her



I totally agree with all of this.  She is the one who started the business and struggled for years.  I think that is one of the main reasons she was on the show to start with was to publicize her business and her name.  He married her when it was starting to take off and then she eventually sold it and he was there for that.   I know she wanted Jason to work with her and they tried it for awhile, but he never felt comfortable and it always seemed like in everything they did, including buying and renovating their apt, he just took a backseat and let her make the decisions.   

 I don't understand why their prenup doesn't help settle all this fighting.   I guess Jason just wants more and is determined to get it.  I guess his refusal to leave the apartment is his legal right, but in my opinion it doesn't make it "right."


----------



## Michele26

susieserb said:


> OH no no no, you are wrong.  He helped Bethany with her empire and growing that business.  THEY BOUGHT THAT PLACE TOGETHER.  *The first one that moves out is labeled as abandonment and Bethany took that route.
> *
> Men usually move out if they are at fault but they don't have to; it's called joint property.  *Also this is the crux of their divorce Bethany loves money more than anything.*


*
*
The first one to move out is not automatically labeled as abandoning the marital home. Bethenny testified in Court how Jason made her life excruciating when he found out she wanted a divorce.

It's not fair to say Bethenny loves money more than anything else. She's trying to hold on to her fortune that first started building when she was a contestant on Martha Stewart's show The Apprentice.


----------



## AECornell

I forgot to mention the whole brunch thing. Ramona is so delusional. "I emailed everyone a brunch invite but it got sent to junk." Please. Everyone can tell she made that up as soon as Bethenny pissed her off with asking if Sonja wanted to come over.


----------



## DC-Cutie

stacyredbird said:


> [CODE[/CODE]I don't understand why their prenup doesn't help settle all this fighting.   I guess Jason just wants more and is determined to get it.  I guess his refusal to leave the apartment is his legal right, but in my opinion it doesn't make it "right."


 
you do realize that pre-nups keep family law/divorce attorneys in practice.  "Prenups are made...  to be contested" as my old boss would say.


----------



## sgj99

stacyredbird said:


> [CODE[/CODE]
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with all of this.  She is the one who started the business and struggled for years.  I think that is one of the main reasons she was on the show to start with was to publicize her business and her name.  He married her when it was starting to take off and then she eventually sold it and he was there for that.   *I know she wanted Jason to work with her and they tried it for awhile, but he never felt comfortable and it always seemed like in everything they did, including buying and renovating their apt, he just took a backseat and let her make the decisions.  *



i think that's his reasoning for wanting the apartment and alimony - he quit his job so he could travel with her on her schedule, film that stupid spin-off, and "advise" her.  i never saw the spin-off but read a lot of press about it that stated you could tell he hated his role as her advisor - he felt more like an errand boy.  i'm not on _team Jason_ but if her did all that for her than he deserves some $$$ for his time and effort - his job was all about her and her success.  Bethanny at some point always throws away the people she cares about.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i think that's his reasoning for wanting the apartment and alimony - he quit his job so he could travel with her on her schedule, film that stupid spin-off, and "advise" her.  i never saw the spin-off but read a lot of press about it that stated you could tell he hated his role as her advisor - he felt more like an errand boy.  i'm not on _team Jason_ but if her did all that for her than he deserves some $$$ for his time and effort - his job was all about her and her success.  Bethanny at some point always throws away the people she cares about.



She offered him 10million. That is more than what he should get


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> She offered him 10million. That is more than what he should get



Exactly.  I can't believe the $10 million she has offered is being overlooked & dismissed by people as if it's nothing or not enough. They were married, he "helped" with the business, fine, here's $10 million. Now leave. It was a marriage that lasted a few years, so that amount more than enough.  He is a spiteful a@@, that's what it boils down to.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Exactly.  I can't believe the $10 million she has offered is being overlooked & dismissed by people as if it's nothing or not enough. They were married, he "helped" with the business, fine, here's $10 million. Now leave. It was a marriage that lasted a few years, so that amount more than enough.  He is a spiteful a@@, that's what it boils down to.



Exactly!!!!!


----------



## DrDior

For all intents and purposes, they were married for about 2 years.

And he was a pharmaceutical sales rep, not Steve Jobs. 

If you want to get into the gender equity argument, why do we assume that women are only successful business  leaders if they're backed by men? if the genders were reversed, no one would assume she gave him $10 million in sage wisdom and sterling effort that lead to his business success.

* cough, cough ... Gold digger .. cough*


----------



## kpanda21

He asked for 10 million, but she declined to settle at that amount. 

http://www.realitytea.com/2014/04/3...pys-divorce-settlement-request-of-10-million/

I think he feels used, which is making him more vengeful with the whole divorce settlement.


----------



## susieserb

sgj99 said:


> i think that's his reasoning for wanting the apartment and alimony - he quit his job so he could travel with her on her schedule, film that stupid spin-off, and "advise" her.  i never saw the spin-off but read a lot of press about it that stated you could tell he hated his role as her advisor - he felt more like an errand boy.  i'm not on _team Jason_ but if her did all that for her than he deserves some $$$ for his time and effort - his job was all about her and her success.  Bethanny at some point always throws away the people she cares about.


I also remember Jason dragging Bethany around Liquor stores promoting SGM before the buy out; trying to get stores to stock the merchandise. 

Courting on TV; marrying on TV; having a baby on TV (JASON) being integral aspect of all this upped the exposure of her rotten concoction (it really isn't all that good).  But man it made her wares popular.  Bethany wants all the money for herself and not give Jason hardly any, yea..I call that loving money..sorry.


----------



## susieserb

kpanda21 said:


> He asked for 10 million, but she declined to settle at that amount.
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2014/04/3...pys-divorce-settlement-request-of-10-million/
> 
> I think he feels used, which is making him more vengeful with the whole divorce settlement.


He WAS.

I really, really use to adore Bethany, defended her to the bone.  Listen I still think she's a witty gal but seeing how she used people for her own gain, bringing a daughter into this world and whine incessantly about the dad on television is totally repugnant IMHO.   Then there's that hack psychiatrist/psychologist (who she's still seeing years later), yet have you seen ANY improvement, I haven't? As a matter of fact I think she's getting worse. Now Doc isn't a stupid hack is he...


----------



## susieserb

kpanda21 said:


> He asked for 10 million, but she declined to settle at that amount.
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2014/04/3...pys-divorce-settlement-request-of-10-million/
> 
> I think he feels used, which is making him more vengeful with the whole divorce settlement.


They're still throwing out she made 100 million on this deal (as a matter of fact just recently on WWHL when Bethany was interviewed)...and she did not deny.

Forbes women said below in 2011:

That would bring the value of the deal to at least $64 million in this year alone, without accounting for any further payments or other compensation for Frankel. And Frankel will definitely be receiving more money down the road, says Erickson, though she&#8217;s coy about how much. &#8220;The acquisition was structured with various potential payout levels based on sales of Skinnygirl products,&#8221; she says.


Give Jason 10 mill Beth it won't hurt you.


----------



## susieserb

DrDior said:


> For all intents and purposes, they were married for about 2 years.
> 
> And he was a pharmaceutical sales rep, not Steve Jobs.
> 
> If you want to get into the gender equity argument, why do we assume that women are only successful business  leaders if they're backed by men? if the genders were reversed, no one would assume she gave him $10 million in sage wisdom and sterling effort that lead to his business success.
> 
> * cough, cough ... Gold digger .. cough*


I don't care if he was a pauper.  What he did before he met Bethany makes no difference.  What did Bethany do herself except chase fame on television.  Her likability really catapulted when Jason Hoppy came into the picture. 

It was the synergy of that "cutsy" relationship that spawned her nauseating libation.


----------



## sgj99

susieserb said:


> I also remember Jason dragging Bethany around Liquor stores promoting SGM before the buy out; trying to get stores to stock the merchandise.
> 
> Courting on TV; marrying on TV; having a baby on TV (JASON) being integral aspect of all this upped the exposure of her rotten concoction (it really isn't all that good).  But man it made her wares popular.  Bethany wants all the money for herself and not give Jason hardly any, yea..I call that loving money..sorry.





susieserb said:


> He WAS.
> 
> I really, really use to adore Bethany, defended her to the bone.  Listen I still think she's a witty gal but seeing how she used people for her own gain, bringing a daughter into this world and whine incessantly about the dad on television is totally repugnant IMHO.   Then there's that hack psychiatrist/psychologist (who she's still seeing years later), yet have you seen ANY improvement, I haven't? As a matter of fact I think she's getting worse. Now Doc isn't a stupid hack is he...





susieserb said:


> They're still throwing out she made 100 million on this deal (as a matter of fact just recently on WWHL when Bethany was interviewed)...and she did not deny.
> 
> Forbes women said below in 2011:
> 
> That would bring the value of the deal to at least $64 million in this year alone, without accounting for any further payments or other compensation for Frankel. And Frankel will definitely be receiving more money down the road, says Erickson, though shes coy about how much. The acquisition was structured with various potential payout levels based on sales of Skinnygirl products, she says.
> 
> 
> Give Jason 10 mill Beth it won't hurt you.





susieserb said:


> I don't care if he was a pauper.  What he did before he met Bethany makes no difference.  What did Bethany do herself except chase fame on television.  Her likability really catapulted when Jason Hoppy came into the picture.
> 
> It was the synergy of that "cutsy" relationship that spawned her nauseating libation.



i agree with all your points.  he was definitely used and he did give her a likability that she didn't have before him.  he quit his job to manage Bethanny and "their" growing empire.  i don't blame him for being pissy.  give him the 10 mil and stop bashing him in the press - that may turn around and bite her when Brynn is old enough to read.


----------



## lp640

Funny how some want equal rights...until it does't benefit them 

Jason and Bethenney were in a marriage so each has equal rights to that apartment.  But she left, so I think he should get to keep it.  I'm pretty sure she could technically move back in tomorrow but she doesn't want to live with him.

If the roles were reversed (Jason started Skinnygirl), I'm sure most of you would think the woman should have the apartment even though she technically "didn't work for it".


----------



## susieserb

lp640 said:


> Funny how some want equal rights...until it does't benefit them
> 
> Jason and Bethenney were in a marriage so each has equal rights to that apartment.  But she left, so I think he should get to keep it.  I'm pretty sure she could technically move back in tomorrow but she doesn't want to live with him.
> 
> If the roles were reversed (Jason started Skinnygirl), I'm sure most of you would think the woman should have the apartment even though she technically "didn't work for it".


With 100 mill potentially at her disposal I say give him at least 30...


----------



## AECornell

She has the means to leave, he doesn't. If my douche ex who I wasn't getting along with wouldn't leave the apartment that the money from a company I started paid for, I'd be pissed too. I would leave so I wouldn't have to live with the ex I can't stand. Of course she left. It's not like she did it because she didn't want the apartment.

I think he's acting like a brat and should move out. Regardless of whether or not he is entitled to a certain amount of money, it makes him look bad and like a toddler throwing a tantrum that he won't leave.



lp640 said:


> Funny how some want equal rights...until it does't benefit them
> 
> Jason and Bethenney were in a marriage so each has equal rights to that apartment.  But she left, so I think he should get to keep it.  I'm pretty sure she could technically move back in tomorrow but she doesn't want to live with him.
> 
> If the roles were reversed (Jason started Skinnygirl), I'm sure most of you would think the woman should have the apartment even though she technically "didn't work for it".


----------



## beekmanhill

lp640 said:


> Funny how some want equal rights...until it does't benefit them
> 
> Jason and Bethenney were in a marriage so each has equal rights to that apartment.  But she left, so I think he should get to keep it.  I'm pretty sure she could technically move back in tomorrow but she doesn't want to live with him.
> 
> If the roles were reversed (Jason started Skinnygirl), I'm sure most of you would think the woman should have the apartment even though she technically "didn't work for it".



Absolutely agree.   

It doesn't matter how much he contributed to SG, and I doubt if he did real work for the brand.  I think the image they projected when he and Bethenny were on TV contributed to the success of the brand.  But its absolutely irrelevant to the settlement he'll get.  Women who have nothing to do with their husband's businesses have cleaned up bigtime in divorces for generations.  How much did Marla Maples get from *****?  

I think Jason, to his credit, never gave up his real job.  

Frankly I think 10 million is peanuts if she really got what she supposedly got from Beam, but if that's what it is to close the deal, B should shell it out.  She is selfish, greedy and cheap.  She wants to play with the big boys and then play the victim when things don't go her way.


----------



## lucywife

I always liked Betheny, but bringing her divorce on TV is not a good idea. What is she trying to do, score some sympathy points from Bravo viewers? She's not at her most likeable at the moment, but bitter, spiteful and a bit crazy. It annoys the cra* out of me to hear the speed talk about her ex and her apartment, and this and that, she needs to slow down. I get the feeling that not willing to give up the apartment is The principle for both of them and for Beth especially, it is true that we create hell of our own making, these two are doing more harm to one another and their kid than any principle worth. Never liked her ex Jason btw and not surprised they are divorcing, both are very stubborn people and he is a grump.


----------



## DrDior

lp640 said:


> If the roles were reversed (Jason started Skinnygirl), I'm sure most of you would think the woman should have the apartment even though she technically "didn't work for it".



Actually, as I said, I don't. If the situations were reversed, I would be fine with her getting the boot. 

As for the likeability thing, I watched everyone of those shows (I spend a lot of time in airports, what can I say?) and I thought he was a douche and she was as annoyingly self-obsessed as ever. I assume that people bought the drink because it actually tasted okay and they were curious, not because they liked that whine-bag and wanted to emulate or support her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> I always liked Betheny, but bringing her divorce on TV is not a good idea.


 
I'm still scratching my head at her coming back.  Makes ZERO sense


----------



## susieserb

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still scratching my head at her coming back.  Makes ZERO sense


She's coming back because that's her starting point.  HW is what pumped up her popularity; SHE NEEDS TO BE LOVED BY HER FANS (read adored, worshipped) and with all the failures in her life i.e. tv show, marriage etc I guess our little Beth decided to go back to ground zero..except...

Too Much Water Has Gone Under The Bridge and we have her number.


----------



## AECornell

It's because she's not warm and fuzzy. She's to the point and not soft. I like her. I like people who don't pussyfoot. I think she's funny.


----------



## zaara10

AECornell said:


> It's because she's not warm and fuzzy. She's to the point and not soft. I like her. I like people who don't pussyfoot. I think she's funny.




I used to like her for the same reasons, but now I think she tries too hard & she comes off phony.


----------



## deltalady

Sassys said:


> She offered him 10million. That is more than what he should get



I agree. $10 million for 2 years of marriage is more than adequate, IMO. Some people who are married for way more than that don't even get $10 million.


----------



## susieserb

deltalady said:


> I agree. $10 million for 2 years of marriage is more than adequate, IMO. Some people who are married for way more than that don't even get $10 million.


That's ten percent of her earnings (supposedly) and she doesn't want to do even that.


----------



## susieserb

zaara10 said:


> I used to like her for the same reasons, but now I think she tries too hard & she comes off phony.


same here.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Once I was sitting in on a mediation.  It had been going on for almost 4 years.  We thought the husband (our client) was going to continue to the game.  Not 5 minutes into the meeting he just said 'give her what she wants.  I've caused to much hurt and pain to our children, she deserves it as well'


We all let out sighs.  Like finally this ish is over.  I wanted to knock him upside his head!  Greedy!


I looked at the ex-wife, smiled and nodded.  Now they are the best of friends.  Co-parenting and living their lives without all the drama and attorneys involved.


Sometimes you just have to throw your hands up.


----------



## lucywife

AECornell said:


> It's because she's not warm and fuzzy. She's to the point and not soft. I like her. I like people who don't pussyfoot. I think she's funny.


I liked her too for the very same reasons and everybody loves an underdog (from previous seasons), she was funny, sincere, and giving everything she had to succeed. Viewers felt for her because she was never condescending or obnoxious, now she is and it doesn't look pretty.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'll admit, I liked Bethenny in the beginning.  She was getting SkinnyGirl started, trying to sell cookies nobody wanted to buy (that grocery store scene was hilarious).  Then somewhere down the road she was still Bethenny, just on 100.


----------



## guccimamma

i think they are wrangling over custody. she can keep throwing money, but he wants to have both. if he leaves, then she moves back (in the apartment)...with the child, no leverage for him.

he deserves something, she wouldn't have had the television shows without him...which promoted her brand. she should keep quiet, and it would probably end better. someday her daughter is going to see this on television.


----------



## susieserb

guccimamma said:


> i think they are wrangling over custody. she can keep throwing money, but he wants to have both. if he leaves, then she moves back (in the apartment)...with the child, no leverage for him.
> 
> he deserves something, she wouldn't have had the television shows without him...which promoted her brand. she should keep quiet, and it would probably end better. someday her daughter is going to see this on television.


Bryn always looks so sad; on the beach, walking with her mommy, out and about.  I don't think I've ever seen that child smile?


----------



## Ladybug09

lp640 said:


> Funny how some want equal rights...until it does't benefit them
> 
> Jason and Bethenney were in a marriage so each has equal rights to that apartment.  But she left, so I think he should get to keep it.  I'm pretty sure she could technically move back in tomorrow but she doesn't want to live with him.
> 
> If the roles were reversed (Jason started Skinnygirl), I'm sure most of you would think the woman should have the apartment even though she technically "didn't work for it".


yup!


----------



## Bentley1

lp640 said:


> Funny how some want equal rights...until it does't benefit them
> 
> Jason and Bethenney were in a marriage so each has equal rights to that apartment.  But she left, so I think he should get to keep it.  I'm pretty sure she could technically move back in tomorrow but she doesn't want to live with him.
> 
> If the roles were reversed (Jason started Skinnygirl), I'm sure most of you would think the woman should have the apartment even though she technically "didn't work for it".




Not me. I hate when women walk away with obscene amounts of money and assets after short lived marriages. I certainly wouldn't want anyone to be left destitute or homeless, but I'm not one for setting someone up for life bc they spent a few years of their life married to a wealthy person. Man or woman. No way.


----------



## horse17

Bentley1 said:


> Not me. I hate when women walk away with obscene amounts of money and assets after short lived marriages. I certainly wouldn't want anyone to be left destitute or homeless, but I'm not one for setting someone up for life bc they spent a few years of their life married to a wealthy person. Man or woman. No way.


I feel the same way......hence the saying..."keep em working"......


----------



## horse17

^ actually, we dont know what happened with B and j......if someone pissed me off and treated me badly, , maybe I would try hard to get more than what was coming to me.....


----------



## purseprincess32

I think they both need to settle this quietly and protect their child. Their daughter will see what has been played out in the media on tv and read about it online when she is older. You rarely see her daughter smile which is sad. At least Bethenny shields her daughter from being on tv this season.


----------



## susieserb

purseprincess32 said:


> I think they both need to settle this quietly and protect their child. Their daughter will see what has been played out in the media on tv and read about it online when she is older. You rarely see her daughter smile which is sad. At least Bethenny shields her daughter from being on tv this season.



Bethany's choice or JASON's


----------



## horse17

^...hmmm...good question...


----------



## purseprincess32

That's true we don't know if they both agree to not have their daughter on tv. Hopefully as parents they will not use their daughter in the media for their own divorce agenda.


----------



## beekmanhill

purseprincess32 said:


> I think they both need to settle this quietly and protect their child. Their daughter will see what has been played out in the media on tv and read about it online when she is older. You rarely see her daughter smile which is sad. At least Bethenny shields her daughter from being on tv this season.



Jason kept Bryn off the show and off any public forum.  You won't see her pic on Bethenny's Tweets or Instagrams.  That is due to Jason.  Thank heavens for his common sense.

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...ustody-battle-rhony-real-housewives-new-york/


----------



## swags

beekmanhill said:


> Jason kept Bryn off the show and off any public forum.  You won't see her pic on Bethenny's Tweets or Instagrams.  That is due to Jason.  Thank heavens for his common sense.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...ustody-battle-rhony-real-housewives-new-york/


 
I don't know, these dads (like Simon Barney RHO Orange County, ex of Tamra) would probably be fine letting the kids film if they were still together. Jason Hoppy had no problem allowing the birth to be filmed as well as Brynn when he was part of the show.  I think its more out of spite than common sense.


----------



## junqueprincess

They announced this morning Bethany is coming out with her own line of pot- skinny girl pot- a bit of an oxymoron, no?


----------



## beekmanhill

junqueprincess said:


> They announced this morning Bethany is coming out with her own line of pot- skinny girl pot- a bit of an oxymoron, no?



She will slap her name on anything to see if it sticks.


----------



## susieserb

swags said:


> I don't know, these dads (like Simon Barney RHO Orange County, ex of Tamra) would probably be fine letting the kids film if they were still together. Jason Hoppy had no problem allowing the birth to be filmed as well as Brynn when he was part of the show.  I think its more out of spite than common sense.


True, or maybe they saw the ugly side of fame and what it can do to a family, thus kicking into common sense mode.


----------



## zaara10

swags said:


> I don't know, these dads (like Simon Barney RHO Orange County, ex of Tamra) would probably be fine letting the kids film if they were still together. Jason Hoppy had no problem allowing the birth to be filmed as well as Brynn when he was part of the show.  I think its more out of spite than common sense.




Plus it comes from wielding their last bit of control over their ex.


----------



## Jujuma

People going in a divorce situation are at their worst, it's one of the all time lows of one's life. I don't think anyone needed a crystal ball to tell that marriage wasn't going to work, even the most romantic of us. He's a small town boy so devoted to his parents he sees them every(?!) weekend. She's a metropolitan woman "who raised herself" and has no relationship with her mother and a brief reconciliation with her father before he passed. (Which was the one time I thought B let her guard down and showed her vulnerability and we saw how much that any family connection meant to her. Which I think also shows that at one point she did want to try and create a family life she never had. Jason was the carnation of all that represented and that's probably why it didn't work. It was just too much.)  It's my recollection that she hounded J to become part of her company and give up his job, this may have been her one dumb business move, she wanted everyone working together. Her motives are unclear, to be free to move to Cali if that was the way her career went? (Doesn't matter he was never leaving mom and dad, which he was a bit of a baby about, they could of payed to fly them out at a much more reasonable once a month.)  To be free to take care of their child (shows a soft side of her). Or, to be fair, some other unknown more self serving reason. But that is documented on camara. When they were in Toronto to tour the JB bottling facility, to my recollection, she was begging him to leave his job and work with/for her and he was very hesitant. And I think that is the thorn in her side now. It's his bargaining chip at the "D" table, it's documented for the world to see that she wanted him to be part of her biz and that is why she should shut up, pay and move on. There are many more millions to be made.


----------



## Michele26

Jujuma said:


> People going in a divorce situation are at their worst, it's one of the all time lows of one's life. I don't think anyone needed a crystal ball to tell that marriage wasn't going to work, even the most romantic of us. He's a small town boy so devoted to his parents he sees them every(?!) weekend. She's a metropolitan woman "who raised herself" and has no relationship with her mother and a brief reconciliation with her father before he passed. (Which was the one time I thought B let her guard down and showed her vulnerability and we saw how much that any family connection meant to her. Which I think also shows that at one point she did want to try and create a family life she never had. Jason was the carnation of all that represented and that's probably why it didn't work. It was just too much.)  It's my recollection that she hounded J to become part of her company and give up his job, this may have been her one dumb business move, she wanted everyone working together. Her motives are unclear, to be free to move to Cali if that was the way her career went? (Doesn't matter he was never leaving mom and dad, which he was a bit of a baby about, they could of payed to fly them out at a much more reasonable once a month.)  To be free to take care of their child (shows a soft side of her). Or, to be fair, some other unknown more self serving reason. But that is documented on camara. When they were in Toronto to tour the JB bottling facility, to my recollection, she was begging him to leave his job and work with/for her and he was very hesitant. And I think that is the thorn in her side now. It's his bargaining chip at the "D" table, it's documented for the world to see that she wanted him to be part of her biz and that is why she should shut up, pay and move on. There are many more millions to be made.



Jason didn't leave his job.


----------



## tomz_grl

Scary island is on!!!


----------



## guccimamma

junqueprincess said:


> They announced this morning Bethany is coming out with her own line of pot- skinny girl pot- a bit of an oxymoron, no?



laced with coke perhaps?


----------



## Sassys

Jujuma said:


> People going in a divorce situation are at their worst, it's one of the all time lows of one's life. I don't think anyone needed a crystal ball to tell that marriage wasn't going to work, even the most romantic of us. He's a small town boy so devoted to his parents he sees them every(?!) weekend. She's a metropolitan woman "who raised herself" and has no relationship with her mother and a brief reconciliation with her father before he passed. (Which was the one time I thought B let her guard down and showed her vulnerability and we saw how much that any family connection meant to her. Which I think also shows that at one point she did want to try and create a family life she never had. Jason was the carnation of all that represented and that's probably why it didn't work. It was just too much.)  It's my recollection that she hounded J to become part of her company and give up his job, this may have been her one dumb business move, she wanted everyone working together. Her motives are unclear, to be free to move to Cali if that was the way her career went? (Doesn't matter he was never leaving mom and dad, which he was a bit of a baby about, they could of payed to fly them out at a much more reasonable once a month.)  To be free to take care of their child (shows a soft side of her). Or, to be fair, some other unknown more self serving reason. But that is documented on camara. When they were in Toronto to tour the JB bottling facility, to my recollection, she was begging him to leave his job and work with/for her and he was very hesitant. And I think that is the thorn in her side now. It's his bargaining chip at the "D" table, it's documented for the world to see that she wanted him to be part of her biz and that is why she should shut up, pay and move on. There are many more millions to be made.



He didn't really work for her. I re watched the last season and it was said during their trip to Mexico. Also. Later when she bought him a laptop, he didn't want it because he didn't want to work for her.


----------



## GoGlam

If memory serves me correctly, Jason created the strategic plan for expansion and licensing for the brand.  He pushed Bethenny to do certain things, set-up the meetings, struck deals with manufacturing.  Until Bethenny met Jason, I think she was doing small trade shows.  With Jason's help, she expanded the company and made quite a lot.


----------



## Ladybug09

beekmanhill said:


> Jason kept Bryn off the show and off any public forum.  You won't see her pic on Bethenny's Tweets or Instagrams.  That is due to Jason.  Thank heavens for his common sense.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...ustody-battle-rhony-real-housewives-new-york/



She'd be pimpin that kid out like crazy otherwise.



junqueprincess said:


> They announced this morning Bethany is coming out with her own line of* pot- skinny girl pot-* a bit of an oxymoron, no?


Took me a minute to get this...felt like an anagram!


----------



## swags

Jujuma said:


> People going in a divorce situation are at their worst, it's one of the all time lows of one's life. I don't think anyone needed a crystal ball to tell that marriage wasn't going to work, even the most romantic of us. He's a small town boy so devoted to his parents he sees them every(?!) weekend. She's a metropolitan woman "who raised herself" and has no relationship with her mother and a brief reconciliation with her father before he passed. (Which was the one time I thought B let her guard down and showed her vulnerability and we saw how much that any family connection meant to her. Which I think also shows that at one point she did want to try and create a family life she never had. Jason was the carnation of all that represented and that's probably why it didn't work. It was just too much.)  It's my recollection that she hounded J to become part of her company and give up his job, this may have been her one dumb business move, she wanted everyone working together. Her motives are unclear, to be free to move to Cali if that was the way her career went? (Doesn't matter he was never leaving mom and dad, which he was a bit of a baby about, they could of payed to fly them out at a much more reasonable once a month.)  To be free to take care of their child (shows a soft side of her). Or, to be fair, some other unknown more self serving reason. But that is documented on camara. When they were in Toronto to tour the JB bottling facility, to my recollection, she was begging him to leave his job and work with/for her and he was very hesitant. And I think that is the thorn in her side now. It's his bargaining chip at the "D" table, it's documented for the world to see that she wanted him to be part of her biz and that is why she should shut up, pay and move on. There are many more millions to be made.




Jason had a brother who passed away and I think that had a lot to do with him making sure he spent lots of time with them.


----------



## Jujuma

Michele26 said:


> Jason didn't leave his job.







Sassys said:


> He didn't really work for her. I re watched the last season and it was said during their trip to Mexico. Also. Later when she bought him a laptop, he didn't want it because he didn't want to work for her.







GoGlam said:


> If memory serves me correctly, Jason created the strategic plan for expansion and licensing for the brand.  He pushed Bethenny to do certain things, set-up the meetings, struck deals with manufacturing.  Until Bethenny met Jason, I think she was doing small trade shows.  With Jason's help, she expanded the company and made quite a lot.







swags said:


> Jason had a brother who passed away and I think that had a lot to do with him making sure he spent lots of time with them.




I don't know if he worked for her or not but I would think it works in his favor that she wanted him to so much. I can't imagine what it would be like to lose a child, I had a child who had a difficult battle with an illness and I totally get how it changes you, if something had happened I don't think I would let my surviving child leave my side. Seriously, once a week would not be enough, as is I don't like my child who recovered to be too far from me. Trust me, no judgement. I just think what B puts out there doesn't help her in court or in front of judges and that's why she should settle and move on.


----------



## lucywife

Dorinda owns only one dress looks like.


----------



## lucywife

Nope, she owns two dresses and she's super annoying.


----------



## AECornell

Dorinda seems like a biotch.

"I'd like Worcestershire, right away." "I like salt, too." So rude.


----------



## Megs

AECornell said:


> Dorinda seems like a biotch.
> 
> "I'd like Worcestershire, right away." "I like salt, too." So rude.



UMMM how about when she just picked a man out and decided that he was staff and wanted him to put her fur away in the restaurant?! 

I was MORTIFIED watching it


----------



## Megs

Also, why is Bethenny so terrible so far? I used to really like her but her 'trying to be real' is SO bad and just rude


----------



## 19flowers

Bethenny is so obnoxious -- NY has always been my favorite HW franchise, but she is ruining it for me this season....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Megs said:


> UMMM how about when she just picked a man out and decided that he was staff and wanted him to put her fur away in the restaurant?!
> 
> I was MORTIFIED watching it



I rolled my eyes...what a dummy.


----------



## AECornell

I know! Even just the fact that she summoned a person over to "take her things" was enough for me. She clearly thinks she is more important than she is.



Megs said:


> UMMM how about when she just picked a man out and decided that he was staff and wanted him to put her fur away in the restaurant?!
> 
> 
> 
> I was MORTIFIED watching it


----------



## Sweetpea83

AECornell said:


> I know! Even just the fact that she summoned a person over to "take her things" was enough for me. *She clearly thinks she is more* *important than she is*.



YES..that too...


----------



## GaudyGirl

So catty, Carol. It's true. Ramona will probably never fit in one of your dresses. She's not model thin( Which is why I'm always so amused when she and Sonya talk about how huge Luanne is and call her Lu"Man". Yes, she's tall but I'm quite sure she's a smaller size than them.) Anyway... Such a high school , mean girl comment. I really dislike Carol. Her desperation with the fellas is not cute and there is nothing about her that justifies her superior attitude.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Are the holes in Kelly's shirt a fashion statement? It just looks like she has moths in her closet.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I've mistaken customers for employees before especially when they seem to really know their way around.  Not an insult nor is it the end of the world.  Apologize, laugh and move on.


----------



## Baglady41

Megs said:


> UMMM how about when she just picked a man out and decided that he was staff and wanted him to put her fur away in the restaurant?!
> 
> I was MORTIFIED watching it



Both of those scenes made me cringe. I also thought it was a little over the top the way she got on the phone to chastise the person who dared call and interrupt her lunch. I thought I would like her but I was wrong.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Baglady41 said:


> Both of those scenes made me cringe. I also thought it was a little over the top the way she got on the phone to chastise the person who dared call and interrupt her lunch. I thought I would like her but I was wrong.



That was incredibly obnoxious. Her beef should have been with her lunch date. If I were the person on the other end of the phone, i think id want to keep that kind of crazy at arms length. I wonder if she's ever cost him any business.


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> Dorinda seems like a biotch.
> 
> "I'd like Worcestershire, right away." "I like salt, too." So rude.




I couldn't believe the "right away," part. And she said it with an attitude and a smug
Look. Like, was that really necessary to add in a smug "right away?" Instantly disliked her at that moment and seriously doubt my mind will change now that I've seen who she really is. She's a bish.


----------



## swags

Not impressed with Bethenny's return.  Whatever humor she had in earlier seasons has been replaced with bitterness.
Don't care for Dorinda and don't blame her boyfriend for going to a club to perhaps replace her.


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> I don't know, these dads (like Simon Barney RHO Orange County, ex of Tamra) would probably be fine letting the kids film if they were still together. Jason Hoppy had no problem allowing the birth to be filmed as well as Brynn when he was part of the show.  I think its more out of spite than common sense.



I think he realized what reality TV does to a person.  He has stayed out of the media himself.  Whether it is out of spite or not, its a good thing that Bryn isn't plastered all over TV.   He started this when Bethenny had her talk show; he wouldn't allow Bryn to be on that either, and that was before their official split.


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> Not impressed with Bethenny's return.  Whatever humor she had in earlier seasons has been replaced with bitterness.
> Don't care for Dorinda and don't blame her boyfriend for going to a club to perhaps replace her.



Bethenny's voice grates on me.  And it's soooooo 2008 to discuss what she doesn't want to discuss, but if she wants to make a big deal about Kelly, well that is A-OK.

I like Dorinda, but that was a terrible faux pas at the restaurant.  How could she be so oblivious.   That guy was so gracious, maybe because of the cameras. I might have let her have it were I he.  She deserved to be told off;  how long did it take her to think of the wheelchair/homeless story for her talking head.


----------



## AECornell

Same. I was like "did she just say that?"

I guess because even when it's someone's job, I still feel bad bothering them. I would be like "excuse me, sorry, can I have some Worcestershire please?" I guess no one ever taught her manners.



Bentley1 said:


> I couldn't believe the "right away," part. And she said it with an attitude and a smug
> Look. Like, was that really necessary to add in a smug "right away?" Instantly disliked her at that moment and seriously doubt my mind will change now that I've seen who she really is. She's a bish.


----------



## hermes_lemming

AECornell said:


> Doesn't the man usually move out in a divorce/separation? I mean technically her money paid for the apartment. Clearly they weren't living like that before this deal happened so he couldn't provide a place like that, even if he did have a pretty good salary. I think he's kind of a douche for that.





DC-Cutie said:


> no, technically, it's 'their' money that paid.  they are married, remember?
> 
> 
> I think traditionally, the man moves out while the woman would stay and keep the marital home to raise the child(ren).  But times are a changing...





susieserb said:


> OH no no no, you are wrong.  He helped Bethany with her empire and growing that business.  THEY BOUGHT THAT PLACE TOGETHER.  The first one that moves out is labeled as abandonment and Bethany took that route.
> 
> Men usually move out if they are at fault but they don't have to; it's called joint property.  Also this is the crux of their divorce Bethany loves money more than anything.





beekmanhill said:


> It doesn't matter.  How many women have stayed in apartments/houses purchased with the man's salary?   Jason has the right to stay.  I personally think a lot of the success of the brand was due to the show and his involvement in it and what light she was see in due to that relationship, but that is neither here nor there.
> 
> Bethenny accuses others of 2009 thinking, but I think she is guilty of it herself.  Her thinking is more like 1979.    Pay him off and move on.  How many men have done this?


I know I'm not Bethenny but when I divorced my husband, I left him the house with everything inside it, including the car. And we were married for 8 years of the 14 years we were together.  

Why? Because he would divorce not me and I knew that he loved money more than he loved me. And I had to make a deal with the devil as my life was in danger. So I walked away from the house we both bought. My divorce attorney was furious as my ex was profiting so much but I really had two choices. (A) stay, get hit and he gets thrown in jail, thus getting a police record that would prevent him from ever having a job again or (b) leave, leave the house, car, etc and be divorced


----------



## hermes_lemming

Bentley1 said:


> Not me. I hate when women walk away with obscene amounts of money and assets after short lived marriages. I certainly wouldn't want anyone to be left destitute or homeless, but I'm not one for setting someone up for life bc they spent a few years of their life married to a wealthy person. Man or woman. No way.


You may not understand their position unless you walk in their shoes.


horse17 said:


> I feel the same way......hence the saying..."keep em working"......


Easier said than done, especially when you have a high price divorce attorney. 


horse17 said:


> ^ actually, we dont know what happened with B and j......if someone pissed me off and treated me badly, , maybe I would try hard to get more than what was coming to me.....


Yup


Megs said:


> UMMM how about when she just picked a man out and decided that he was staff and wanted him to put her fur away in the restaurant?!
> 
> I was MORTIFIED watching it


Yea that was pretty bad. Smh.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Megs said:


> Also, why is Bethenny so terrible so far? I used to really like her but her 'trying to be real' is SO bad and just rude



I used to find her really funny in earlier seasons. Now she just comes off as obnoxious and miserable.


----------



## bisbee

Vanilla Bean said:


> I've mistaken customers for employees before especially when they seem to really know their way around.  Not an insult nor is it the end of the world.  Apologize, laugh and move on.


 
What ever happened to asking "Excuse me, do you work here?"...

I thought the man handled it quite nicely.  She, on the other hand, should have been more embarassed.  She thought he worked there because he was wearing a white shirt?   Right...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bisbee said:


> What ever happened to asking "Excuse me, do you work here?"...



Right, those are some of the mistakes I was referencing.



bisbee said:


> I thought the man handled it quite nicely.  She, on the other hand, should have been more embarassed.  She thought he worked there because he was wearing a white shirt?   Right...



Sometimes a white shirt and tie is the "uniform."


----------



## horse17

hermes_lemming said:


> *You may not understand their position unless you walk in their shoes.*
> 
> Easier said than done, especially when you have a high price divorce attorney.
> 
> Yup
> 
> Yea that was pretty bad. Smh.


 exactly...it goes both ways..


----------



## zaara10

Vanilla Bean said:


> Right, those are some of the mistakes I was referencing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes a white shirt and tie is the "uniform."




Once I accidentally asked someone in a red tshirt for help at Target :/ I was really embarrassed & very apologetic when they said they didn't work there. [emoji15]


----------



## Ladybug09

hermes_lemming said:


> Why? Because he would divorce not me and I knew that he loved money more than he loved me. And I had to make a deal with the devil as my life was in danger. So I walked away from the house we both bought. My divorce attorney was furious as my ex was profiting so much but I really had two choices. (A) stay, get hit and he gets thrown in jail, thus getting a police record that would prevent him from ever having a job again or (b) leave, leave the house, car, etc and be divorced


You reap what you sow...he will get his eventually. So sorry to hear that you had to go through this.



bisbee said:


> What ever happened to asking "*Excuse me, do you work here?"...*
> 
> I thought the man handled it quite nicely.  She, on the other hand, should have been more embarassed.  She thought he worked there because he was wearing a white shirt?   Right...


Exactly!


zaara10 said:


> Once I accidentally asked someone in a red tshirt for help at Target :/ I was really embarrassed & very apologetic when they said they didn't work there. [emoji15]


I made the same misstake at Home Depot this weekend...Said "Excuse me, but can I get your help after you finish helping her..." Apparently, he was her friend/BF not an employee...I apologized immediately, then looked for someone who could help.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The skinny girl product placement brunch...  We get it Bethenny


----------



## lucywife

DC-Cutie said:


> The skinny girl product placement brunch...  We get it Bethenny


she's very aggressive


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> The skinny girl product placement brunch...  We get it Bethenny



So tacky!


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> The skinny girl product placement brunch...  We get it Bethenny




I guess she has to make her comeback worthwhile & make the most of it. #hustle


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just catching up, so bear with me...


Bethenney - she's homeless, yet we see her new $4.2M apt ready to undergo renovation.  Then she says according to legal counsel she's unable to buy/rent a new residence.  Did she get the apartment in someone else's name?


Dorinda and her boyfriend - odd coupling and she likes to emasculate him.  


Sonja - still jumping up and these young boys that hit it and quit it.  she will never learn.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

DC-Cutie said:


> The skinny girl product placement brunch...  We get it Bethenny



That was horrible - including the coordinated kitchen decor.


----------



## Grace123

Dorinda's BF reminds me of Juicy Joe. lol


----------



## talexs

The most recent episode helped me form my opinion on Dorinda, I just don't like her. I think it would have been easier to overlook her faux pas at the restaurant (with her coat) if we didn't see the scene with the worchestire sauce. To me that was a classic example of it's not what you say but the tone you use. I don't know, I just get this feeling from her that she thinks she's better than everyone else.


----------



## zaara10

Well that was a weird nightclub w/ a lot of weirdos. The bethanny-Kelly meeting wasn't dramatic at all, boo.  Sonja looks like a granny.


----------



## lucywife

Grace123 said:


> Dorinda's BF reminds me of Juicy Joe. lol


 lol true. 
My two least favorites so far are Dorinda-very rude and just depressing to look at and Carol the Hairy Toe Princess-probably thinks that her little snarky monologues are funny. Well, they are not, just plain mean and I feel like I've heard it all before.


----------



## sgj99

i've been watching reruns and no one can speak around Sonja, she cuts everyone off and proceeds to talk about herself.  i've never been a fan of hers, the horny Lady Morgan act annoyed me, but she really is self-absorbed.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> i've been watching reruns and no one can speak around Sonja, she cuts everyone off and proceeds to talk about herself.  i've never been a fan of hers, the horny Lady Morgan act annoyed me, but she really is self-absorbed.




Same. Never liked her and she frankly disgusts me with her lewd, desperate behavior. She's nasty, with all her left over clothing and furniture from her hey days.


----------



## swags

Bentley1 said:


> Same. Never liked her and she frankly disgusts me with her lewd, desperate behavior. She's nasty, with all her left over clothing and furniture from her hey days.


 
Yuck, I hate seeing her and other housewives chasing after these young dudes to throw some free sex their way. I doubt they feel good about it the next day after the booze has worn off.


----------



## barbie444

Sonja is Grey Gardens she holding on to something she doesn't have anymore. If I were her daughter I'd be embarrassed with her vulgar behavior. When she talked about Luann's new house, how the last one was an estate and this one is cozy. Such a rude comment.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just catching up, so bear with me...
> 
> 
> Bethenney - she's homeless, yet we see her new $4.2M apt ready to undergo renovation.  Then she says according to legal counsel she's unable to buy/rent a new residence.  Did she get the apartment in someone else's name?
> 
> 
> Dorinda and her boyfriend - odd coupling and she likes to emasculate him.
> 
> 
> Sonja - still jumping up and these young boys that hit it and quit it.  she will never learn.


just watched last night......I agree about Dorinda....I thought she was so rude to him when he took that call....she could have made her point after he finished....the way she emasculates him is embarrassing.........I kind of liked her in the first episode, now not so much......I think some of these NY woman take being "strong" and independent to a gross level...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

barbie444 said:


> Sonja is Grey Gardens she holding on to something she doesn't have anymore. If I were her daughter I'd be embarrassed with her vulgar behavior. When she talked about Luann's new house, how the last one was an estate and this one is cozy. Such a rude comment.


 
I agree... I admire Luann for selling the estate. She's not trying to keep up appearances. She bought a very nice home that I'm sure is much easier to maintain.


----------



## DC-Cutie

barbie444 said:


> Sonja is Grey Gardens she holding on to something she doesn't have anymore. If I were her daughter I'd be embarrassed with her vulgar behavior. When she talked about Luann's new house, how the last one was an estate and this one is cozy. Such a rude comment.


 
at least Luann has a new place!  meanwhile she's holding on to that rundown townhouse next to the parking garage that she can't sell


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just catching up, so bear with me...
> 
> 
> Bethenney - she's homeless, yet we see her new $4.2M apt ready to undergo renovation.  Then she says according to legal counsel she's unable to buy/rent a new residence. * Did she get the apartment in someone else's name?*
> .



its probably going to be the skinny girl suite of product placement...red accessories everywhere


----------



## Grace123

Personally, I'm already over the Heather/Carol show.


----------



## zippie

Why won't Carole get her teeth fixed?  I can never understand why people have nasty teeth and don't care.


----------



## AECornell

I think she needs to fix her teeth, too. Just make them smaller!

Also, I think she would benefit from small breast implants. She keeps going after these young guys and they don't want pancake boobs.


----------



## pursegrl12

zaara10 said:


> *Well that was a weird nightclub w/ a lot of weirdos*. The bethanny-Kelly meeting wasn't dramatic at all, boo.  Sonja looks like a granny.



I thought to myself "my god, if I ever get divorced, I'm screwed if that's what out there..." I'd rather remain single and never leave my house.....


----------



## Graw

I'm not a fan of Carole, it seems as if she consistently makes remarks that aren't nice: Bethany in her bra, Sonja picks up any thing, Ramona can't fit her clothes.After midnight it is easy to get anyones number, taking a dig at Ramona.  Umm, please stop.  Ramona is bubbly and attracts men.




bisbee said:


> What ever happened to asking "Excuse me, do you work here?"...
> 
> I thought the man handled it quite nicely.  She, on the other hand, should have been more embarassed.  She thought he worked there because he was wearing a white shirt?   Right...



That was horrible!



Grace123 said:


> Dorinda's BF reminds me of Juicy Joe. lol



Wait, that is not Juicy!!! Dorinda speaks as if she is Juicy's twin sister, her gutter mouth!  



AECornell said:


> I know! Even just the fact that she summoned a person over to "take her things" was enough for me. She clearly thinks she is more important than she is.



It wasn't as if the food arrived and she needed to hang her coat immediately.



tomz_grl said:


> Scary island is on!!!



Bravo must have great ratings with that episode because they love to air it ... and I watch it when it is on! 



Megs said:


> UMMM how about when she just picked a man out and decided that he was staff and wanted him to put her fur away in the restaurant?!
> 
> I was MORTIFIED watching it



She is out of touch, he was graceful about it. 



Megs said:


> Also, why is Bethenny so terrible so far? I used to really like her but her 'trying to be real' is SO bad and just rude



She cuts into people!  If she could tone it down she would be enjoyable again.  She does have great 1 liners.


----------



## Graw

Grace123 said:


> Personally, I'm already over the Heather/Carol show.



Yes! Andy, take note of this!  We know you read this  



zippie said:


> Why won't Carole get her teeth fixed?  I can never understand why people have nasty teeth and don't care.



She is critical of appearance, its hard to think she has not considered what she looks like.



AECornell said:


> I think she needs to fix her teeth, too. Just make them smaller!
> 
> Also, I think she would benefit from small breast implants. She keeps going after these young guys and they don't want pancake boobs.


or she could have have a nicer personality


----------



## lp640

DC-Cutie said:


> at least Luann has a new place!  meanwhile she's holding on to that rundown townhouse next to the parking garage that she can't sell



Not to mention, Luann is $8mm richer from the sale of her last home.   That $8mm Luann pocketed is more than delusional Sonja's net worth.


----------



## Love4H

I thought it was funny when Dorinda asked a client to take her fur thinking he was an employee. I've made that mistake too many times too! In restaurants and stores and boutiques, it's my thing I always ask people for help and quite often they're not employees. Lol


----------



## lucywife

It was kind of funny how she yelled across the room calling that guy to come over. Like it was some kind of emergency...


----------



## swags

lucywife said:


> It was kind of funny how she yelled across the room calling that guy to come over. Like it was some kind of emergency...


 
I would have said 'sure" and left with it. 

What? She asked me to take it!


----------



## pursegrl12

lucywife said:


> It was kind of funny how she yelled across the room calling that guy to come over. Like it was some kind of emergency...







swags said:


> I would have said 'sure" and left with it.
> 
> What? She asked me to take it!




Buwahahaha!!!!!


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> at least Luann has a new place!  meanwhile she's holding on to that rundown townhouse next to the parking garage that she can't sell



love Lu's new Hampton's home.  i liked Bethanny's home too except for all the SkinnyGirl products.



pursegrl12 said:


> I thought to myself "my god, if I ever get divorced, I'm screwed if that's what out there..." I'd rather remain single and never leave my house.....



i have a couple of girlfriends, we've all decided if we end up divorced or widowed we're buying a beach house (a big one with lots of room) and living as room-mates ... you can join us if you need to 



horse17 said:


> just watched last night......I agree about Dorinda....I thought she was so rude to him when he took that call....she could have made her point after he finished....the way she emasculates him is embarrassing.........I kind of liked her in the first episode, now not so much......I think some of these NY woman take being "strong" and independent to a gross level...



Dorinda needs to dial it back - John obviously loves her but she keeps comparing him to her husband who passed.  don't be with him if you're not ready to be with someone!  and she handled the phone thing at lunch so badly.  i agree with her, phone conversations should be taken outside and if you sit down to breakfast, lunch or dinner with a companion that they should have your attention - phone etiquette 101 (just ask LuAnn).  but she was equally rude and could have addressed it better.


----------



## Grace123

I think Dorinda's with him for the free dry cleaning.


----------



## Nahreen

Grace123 said:


> I think Dorinda's with him for the free dry cleaning.



)


----------



## Nahreen

sgj99 said:


> love Lu's new Hampton's home.  i liked Bethanny's home too except for all the SkinnyGirl products.
> 
> 
> 
> i have a couple of girlfriends, we've all decided if we end up divorced or widowed we're buying a beach house (a big one with lots of room) and living as room-mates ... you can join us if you need to
> 
> 
> 
> Dorinda needs to dial it back - John obviously loves her but she keeps comparing him to her husband who passed.  don't be with him if you're not ready to be with someone!  and she handled the phone thing at lunch so badly.  i agree with her, phone conversations should be taken outside and if you sit down to breakfast, lunch or dinner with a companion that they should have your attention - phone etiquette 101 (just ask LuAnn).  but she was equally rude and could have addressed it better.



I have a feeling Carole does that too regarding her passed away hubby. Can't bee easy being compared to a saint.


----------



## horse17

lp640 said:


> Not to mention, Luann is $8mm richer from the sale of her last home.   That $8mm Luann pocketed is more than delusional Sonja's net worth.


true, but we dont know that she walked way with 8mil.....she could have had a ton of debt on it...


----------



## pursegrl12

sgj99 said:


> love Lu's new Hampton's home.  i liked Bethanny's home too except for all the SkinnyGirl products.
> 
> 
> 
> i have a couple of girlfriends, we've all decided if we end up divorced or widowed we're buying a beach house (a big one with lots of room) and living as room-mates ...* you can join us if you need to *
> 
> 
> 
> Dorinda needs to dial it back - John obviously loves her but she keeps comparing him to her husband who passed.  don't be with him if you're not ready to be with someone!  and she handled the phone thing at lunch so badly.  i agree with her, phone conversations should be taken outside and if you sit down to breakfast, lunch or dinner with a companion that they should have your attention - phone etiquette 101 (just ask LuAnn).  but she was equally rude and could have addressed it better.



I'll bring the wine!


----------



## lho

Scenes with Betheny are really annoying.  She is so loud!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lho said:


> Scenes with Betheny are really annoying.  She is so loud!


 
And she does not stop talking! So annoying!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lho said:


> Scenes with Betheny are really annoying.  She is so loud!


 
It's like she has to make it known that she has returned


----------



## Swanky

She was right about Heather though, lol!  Heather talks A LOT!  lol at the Bloomberg ticker comment 
I like Heather BTW, but she TALKS!


----------



## Baileylouise

Bethany's voice like she has sucked a helium balloon, she is too much. Liked her in earlier seasons but now fame has turned her into a beast , I do like some of her one liners though


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> It's like she has to make it known that she has returned



it's going backwards for her, not forwards, IMO.  that is never good.  the show would have done fine without her.


----------



## barbie444

Sonja is rude and delusional. She thinks a rich man  is going to pop up and save her. At this point I dont think Sonja is marriage material.


lp640 said:


> Not to mention, Luann is $8mm richer from the sale of her last home.   That $8mm Luann pocketed is more than delusional Sonja's net worth.


----------



## barbie444

Bethenny is terrible this season she seems SO BITTER. She needs to dial it down, I don't blame her though for being pissed with Ramona for stealing her dress. I hope Andy calls her out on it at the reunion. The prope thing for her to do would be send the dress back or if it fell out of her car she sould have bought another one and sent it to Bethany


----------



## needloub

swags said:


> Not impressed with Bethenny's return.  Whatever humor she had in earlier seasons has been replaced with bitterness.
> Don't care for Dorinda and don't blame her boyfriend for going to a club to perhaps replace her.



I have to agree...while Bethenney's return had me excited to watch the show, it's hard to watch her talk as if she is in a manic episode.  Just too fast and don't get me started on the screeching...I definitely don't understand her humor.  And really?  She couldn't be an adult and walk over to the group of women at the lounge.  It seemed a bit pretentious to me...

And Dorinda calling the genteleman in the restaurant....major side-eye


----------



## Bentley1

I'm shocked Ramona fit into Bethany's dress. Bethany is tiny.


----------



## zaara10

barbie444 said:


> Bethenny is terrible this season she seems SO BITTER. She needs to dial it down, I don't blame her though for being pissed with Ramona for stealing her dress. I hope Andy calls her out on it at the reunion. The prope thing for her to do would be send the dress back or if it fell out of her car she sould have bought another one and sent it to Bethany




Stealing the dress then letting her daughter wear it & post a pic online. Stupid.


----------



## Jeneen

I think bethenny is egotistical, a fame-whore, and a relationship sabotager  with a victim mentality, 



But I love her. I think she is hilarious. She's saved NY for me. 



I'm so happy Aviva is gone. I wish we could say bye to "beer in my purse" Morgan.


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> And Dorinda calling the genteleman in the restaurant....major side-eye


 
Major


----------



## purseprincess32

Yuck.. gross seeing Sonja throw herself at those young guys.. And Carole going after the young ones too! Eeeekk.. I don't have a problem with older women dating younger guys I mean look at the men that date these young women. But these women look so desperate doing it.. haha! It's cringe worthy! LOL!


----------



## horse17

purseprincess32 said:


> Yuck.. gross seeing Sonja throw herself at those young guys.. And Carole going after the young ones too! Eeeekk.. I don't have a problem with older women dating younger guys I mean look at the men that date these young women. But these women look so desperate doing it.. haha! It's cringe worthy! LOL!


so true


----------



## swags

barbie444 said:


> Bethenny is terrible this season she seems SO BITTER. She needs to dial it down, I don't blame her though for being pissed with Ramona for stealing her dress. I hope Andy calls her out on it at the reunion. The prope thing for her to do would be send the dress back or if it fell out of her car she sould have bought another one and sent it to Bethany




From Ramona's blog
"I didn't take the dress, and I never put the dress on, but it was graciously given to me by one of the line producers at the end of co-hosting a segment with *Bethenny*. When I found out Bethenny needed it back for filming on her *already-cancelled talk show,* I called up Saks to replace it. Unfortunately they only had a size 10 in stock, and B needed a size 0."


Lol. Get that snark in Ramona.


----------



## lucywife

swags said:


> From Ramona's blog
> "I didn't take the dress, and I never put the dress on, but it was graciously given to me by one of the line producers at the end of co-hosting a segment with *Bethenny*. *When I found out Bethenny needed it back* for filming on her *already-cancelled talk show,* I called up Saks to replace it. Unfortunately they only had a size 10 in stock, and B needed a size 0."
> 
> 
> Lol. Get that snark in Ramona.



well, did she think it was gifted to her? who does she think she is? Of course, she had to return the dress whether the show is cancelled or not.


----------



## Prettyn

It's not about the dress, there are underlying issues between these two.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

swags said:


> From Ramona's blog
> "I didn't take the dress, and I never put the dress on, but it was graciously given to me by one of the line producers at the end of co-hosting a segment with *Bethenny*. When I found out Bethenny needed it back for filming on her *already-cancelled talk show,* I called up Saks to replace it. Unfortunately they only had a size 10 in stock, and B needed a size 0."
> 
> 
> Lol. Get that snark in Ramona.


 


lucywife said:


> well, did she think it was gifted to her? who does she think she is? Of course, she had to return the dress whether the show is cancelled or not.


 
Ramona is something else! She should have paid for the dress if she couldn't return or replace it.


----------



## barbie444

Ramona is the worst person, you took a dress that wasn't yours even if Saks didn't have it you should have replaced it with another dress or a gift card. It's called MANNERS!


swags said:


> From Ramona's blog
> "I didn't take the dress, and I never put the dress on, but it was graciously given to me by one of the line producers at the end of co-hosting a segment with *Bethenny*. When I found out Bethenny needed it back for filming on her *already-cancelled talk show,* I called up Saks to replace it. Unfortunately they only had a size 10 in stock, and B needed a size 0."
> 
> 
> Lol. Get that snark in Ramona.


----------



## swags

Prettyn said:


> It's not about the dress, there are underlying issues between these two.


 
Definitely. Ramona has had issues with most everyone at some point. She's just more tolerable right now because she can't pretend anymore with Mario. I bet this is hard for her.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I would have said 'sure" and left with it.
> 
> What? She asked me to take it!



Agree, there was nothing that man was wearing that indicted he worked there. You can clearly tell when someone works in a restaurant.


----------



## sgj99

purseprincess32 said:


> Yuck.. gross seeing Sonja throw herself at those young guys.. And Carole going after the young ones too! Eeeekk.. I don't have a problem with older women dating younger guys I mean look at the men that date these young women. *But these women look so desperate doing it.*. haha! It's cringe worthy! LOL!



bulls-eye!  Carole looks silly but Sonja looks so desperate it's uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## chowlover2

purseprincess32 said:


> Yuck.. gross seeing Sonja throw herself at those young guys.. And Carole going after the young ones too! Eeeekk.. I don't have a problem with older women dating younger guys I mean look at the men that date these young women. But these women look so desperate doing it.. haha! It's cringe worthy! LOL!


retty pathetic. 
Agreed! The desperation of all of them. Pathetic. At least Ramona was flirting with age appropriate men. Sonya Morgan, next stop Grey Gardens.


----------



## lucywife

Prettyn said:


> It's not about the dress, there are underlying issues between these two.


All their issues started because of the various "dress situations". That's who Ramona is and how she deals with things and people. And Bethenny is no saint either, she doesn't forgive or forget. Of course, they have issues. Btw, that was LuAnn who brought that story up, not Bethenny, it just so conveniently happen that photo of Ramona wearing Herve Leger dress was available to prove that Ramona yet again - is lying  ))) this is so ridiculous. I already see Ramona screaming at the reunion about that very subject with previously unknown fantastic details surfacing and that it wasn't her fault and then she cries about her never healed childhood traumas. Oy vey.  

Same with Dorinda and her dry-cleaning boyfriend, there is a resentment and she is snapping at him not because of the phone call at lunch, but because he is not her ex who passed and she has no manners herself. That boyfriend is her punching bag, I feel bad for both of them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

back to Carol's teeth - looks like the top row has been fixed/veneers/whitened.  But that bottom row of teeth remains the same.  Why do that?


----------



## tomz_grl

DC-Cutie said:


> back to Carol's teeth - looks like the top row has been fixed/veneers/whitened.  But that bottom row of teeth remains the same.  Why do that?



You fix why you can afford... &#128521;


----------



## DC-Cutie

tomz_grl said:


> You fix why you can afford... &#128521;


 
I have a sneaky feeling she can afford it.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> back to Carol's teeth - looks like the top row has been fixed/veneers/whitened.  But that bottom row of teeth remains the same.  Why do that?



Maybe she just doesn't like the dentist? Don't they have to shave your enamel doelwn to put on veneers?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I think her entire jaw needs to be fixed not just her teeth. It's a little late for headgear.


----------



## buzzytoes

Finally catching up. Why on earth is Eric ***** hanging out with Luann and why did she need him to walk her to the ladies room??? Both of those boys were young enough to be the sons of every woman there. Pretty sure Mr. Germany was there for the cameras.
Was looking forward to B's return but she is only annoying me. Dorinda's boyfriend creeps me out. I get the feeling Luann, Kristin, Carol and Heather have been hanging out outside of the show. They seemed pretty bonded when staying at Lu's house in the Hamptons.


----------



## chowlover2

buzzytoes said:


> Finally catching up. Why on earth is Eric ***** hanging out with Luann and why did she need him to walk her to the ladies room??? Both of those boys were young enough to be the sons of every woman there. Pretty sure Mr. Germany was there for the cameras.
> Was looking forward to B's return but she is only annoying me. Dorinda's boyfriend creeps me out. I get the feeling Luann, Kristin, Carol and Heather have been hanging out outside of the show. They seemed pretty bonded when staying at Lu's house in the Hamptons.



I agree. I would watch the show if it just dealt with those 4 women to be honest. I used to love Bethenny, but she irks the heck out of these days. And all the Skinny Girl products at the brunch, it was like an infomercial. I realize she has a business to promote, but your home is not the time or the place.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> I agree. I would watch the show if it just dealt with those 4 women to be honest. I used to love Bethenny, but she irks the heck out of these days. And all the Skinny Girl products at the brunch, it was like an infomercial. I realize she has a business to promote, but your home is not the time or the place.



it did look stupid and like an infomercial.


----------



## pink1

This could be totally off base&#8230;.I have a good friend whose permanent teeth just never formed.  None of them.  So she has all these crazy bridges, implants, veneers, I don't even know all the technical terms.  But her teeth look "off" as well.  Not sure another way to describe.

There's some random 2 cents while I drink my coffee


----------



## Jeneen

buzzytoes said:


> Finally catching up. Why on earth is Eric ***** hanging out with Luann and why did she need him to walk her to the ladies room??? Both of those boys were young enough to be the sons of every woman there. Pretty sure Mr. Germany was there for the cameras.
> 
> Was looking forward to B's return but she is only annoying me. Dorinda's boyfriend creeps me out. I get the feeling Luann, Kristin, Carol and Heather have been hanging out outside of the show. They seemed pretty bonded when staying at Lu's house in the Hamptons.




How did I miss Eric *****? I met him once on vacation years ago and we hung out. He was very nice.


----------



## Jeneen

Ladybug09 said:


> Maybe she just doesn't like the dentist? Don't they have to shave your enamel doelwn to put on veneers?




So many people do this. I don't quite understand. We need a dentist to weigh in here.


----------



## buzzytoes

Jeneen said:


> How did I miss Eric *****? I met him once on vacation years ago and we hung out. He was very nice.



He was the blond that Luann introduced during girl's night out. I only knew it was him from seeing him on Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## Jeneen

buzzytoes said:


> He was the blond that Luann introduced during girl's night out. I only knew it was him from seeing him on Celebrity Apprentice.




I just rewatched and I'm not convinced it's *****.


----------



## chowlover2

Jeneen said:


> So many people do this. I don't quite understand. We need a dentist to weigh in here.



Yes! Any dentists or orthodontists please chime in. Her teeth look better, like possibly half fixed, but not fully fixed. They were really bucked before. Of course it does take about 2 yrs for them to move, so maybe that's it. I thought she was possibly doing Invisalign braces, but I am not an Orthodontist.


----------



## Sassys

Jeneen said:


> So many people do this. I don't quite understand. We need a dentist to weigh in here.


 
Lumineers you don't shave down your teeth, they go over your teeth. Remember when Cindy lost her lumineer and had to have it glued back.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> Finally catching up. Why on earth is Eric ***** hanging out with Luann and why did she need him to walk her to the ladies room??? Both of those boys were young enough to be the sons of every woman there. Pretty sure Mr. Germany was there for the cameras.
> Was looking forward to B's return but she is only annoying me. Dorinda's boyfriend creeps me out. I get the feeling Luann, Kristin, Carol and Heather have been hanging out outside of the show. They seemed pretty bonded when staying at Lu's house in the Hamptons.


 


Jeneen said:


> How did I miss Eric *****? I met him once on vacation years ago and we hung out. He was very nice.


 

Eric ***** is married so that was not him. Carole said, they guy Luanne was with and Sonja was with, make more appearances.


----------



## buzzytoes

My bad. I saw the slicked back blond hair and thought it was him!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I would not watch the show if it was Eric given his hunting activities in Africa.


----------



## Bentley1

Jeneen said:


> I just rewatched and I'm not convinced it's *****.




I didn't think it was *****'s son either, Didn't look like him to me. I watched celebrity apprentice recently and this guy looks different.


----------



## AECornell

Ok so let me get this straight:

Ramona - divorced
Sonja - divorced 
LuAnn - divorced
Bethenny - divorced
Carole - widowed
Dorinda - widowed

Heather - married
Kristin - married

TWO "housewives" are married. They really need to either change the name of these shows or get actual housewives.


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> Ok so let me get this straight:
> 
> Ramona - divorced
> Sonja - divorced
> LuAnn - divorced
> Bethenny - divorced
> Carole - widowed
> Dorinda - widowed
> 
> Heather - married
> Kristin - married
> 
> TWO "housewives" are married. They really need to either change the name of these shows or get actual housewives.



Again, that was never the rule from day one of the franchise. The franchise was based on Desperate Housewives and not all those women were married. It was never a requirement. from the very beginning of the Franchise not all the women were married. Laurie form OC was not married, Jo was engaged, Bethenny from NYC was not married. Kim from ATL was not married and neither was Sheree.


----------



## ExBagHag

I have watched RHONY for years and this is the worst season.  I'm contemplating removing it from my DVr recordings (insert gasp).....and the reason is because I CANT STAND BETHENNY. 

She has gone from annoying personality to nails on a chalkboard.  Ugh.  She's just awful.  Her know it all attitude and that voice.....


----------



## AECornell

It still doesn't change what I said. They need to either change the name or get actual housewives.

First iteration of this show:
Jeana - married
Vicki - married 
Kimberly - married
Jo - engaged 
Lauri - divorced

Lauri was the only one who wasn't in a relationship, but she did have kids she was raising in an affluent community.



Sassys said:


> Again, that was never the rule from day one of the franchise. The franchise was based on Desperate Housewives and not all those women were married. It was never a requirement. from the very beginning of the Franchise not all the women were married. Laurie form OC was not married, Jo was engaged, Bethenny from NYC was not married. Kim from ATL was not married and neither was Sheree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> It still doesn't change what I said. They need to either change the name or get actual housewives.
> 
> First iteration of this show:
> Jeana - married
> Vicki - married
> Kimberly - married
> Jo - engaged
> Lauri - divorced
> 
> Lauri was the only one who wasn't in a relationship, but she did have kids she was raising in an affluent community.


 
The name isn't changing and they aren't getting actual housewives.  The mix of single and married, adds the drama factor.


I thought Lauri was the only one that lived 'outside the gates' in that townhouse, not affluent like Jeana and Vicki


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> It still doesn't change what I said. They need to either change the name or get actual housewives.
> 
> First iteration of this show:
> Jeana - married
> Vicki - married
> Kimberly - married
> Jo - engaged
> Lauri - divorced
> 
> Lauri was the only one who wasn't in a relationship, but she did have kids she was raising in an affluent community.



Lauri did not live behind the gates and all the single women had kids that lived in a rich community.


----------



## Nahreen

AECornell said:


> It still doesn't change what I said. They need to either change the name or get actual housewives.
> 
> First iteration of this show:
> Jeana - married
> Vicki - married
> Kimberly - married
> Jo - engaged
> Lauri - divorced
> 
> Lauri was the only one who wasn't in a relationship, but she did have kids she was raising in an affluent community.










DC-Cutie said:


> The name isn't changing and they aren't getting actual housewives.  The mix of single and married, adds the drama factor.
> 
> 
> I thought Lauri was the only one that lived 'outside the gates' in that townhouse, not affluent like Jeana and Vicki



I think for many this is what the family life really looks like nowdays. People divorce and kids alternativ between both parents. Some re-marry and get more kids (new babies + stepkids) while some remain single after a divorce. The classical family situation is probably quite rare.


----------



## buzzytoes

Rewatched part of the last episode waiting for the new one to come on. What kind of "business" does a dry cleaner do at clubs? Is he supposed to be "connected?" I find him more creepy every time he shows up on the screen. Totally do NOT understand Dorinda's attraction to him.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am totally dying at these kids not knowing Jordache Jeans. :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## buzzytoes

I must be the only one watching.  Dorinda doesn't really seem to like her boyfriend very much.


----------



## lucywife

I'm watching. Dorinda's snarl scares me.


----------



## chowlover2

buzzytoes said:


> Rewatched part of the last episode waiting for the new one to come on. What kind of "business" does a dry cleaner do at clubs? Is he supposed to be "connected?" I find him more creepy every time he shows up on the screen. Totally do NOT understand Dorinda's attraction to him.



I agree with you. He must be connected to the mob in one way or another. I don't understand why she is with him, all she does is complain. I don't even consider her attractive.


----------



## buzzytoes

^ I don't find her overly attractive either, but I think she is more attractive than him.

I find it odd that she is more more than willingly to not take anyone's $hit, except for her daughter's. She will yell at her boyfriend over petty stuff but won't tell her daughter to grow up or gtfo.


----------



## chowlover2

buzzytoes said:


> ^ I don't find her overly attractive either, but I think she is more attractive than him.
> 
> I find it odd that she is more more than willingly to not take anyone's $hit, except for her daughter's. She will yell at her boyfriend over petty stuff but won't tell her daughter to grow up or gtfo.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sonja is on WWHL. I cannot believe the previews for next week - now she is coming out with a fashion  line???


----------



## lucywife

Wow. It's a good thing Bethanny is back, she cuts through all the bs like nobody else.


----------



## Bentley1

Dorinda is an a@@hole. 
This whole season just sucks, I'm about ready to tune out. 
Carol is just gross, everything about her  disgusts me. 
Sonya is annoying with the constant cougar crap & delusions of grandeur.
I'm ok with  Ramona & I like Lu. 
We haven't seem much of Kristen at all, it's like she's an extra as opposed to a housewife. 
Heather is meh & Bethany would be ok if she toned all the way down.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sonja is wearing one of her dresses on WWHL and Andy asked if it was available. She said yes it's on her website. I check her website and when you click on pieces everything says "coming soon." Wonder how soon....


----------



## chowlover2

buzzytoes said:


> Sonja is wearing one of her dresses on WWHL and Andy asked if it was available. She said yes it's on her website. I check her website and when you click on pieces everything says "coming soon." Wonder how soon....



3 yrs and we are still waiting for her toaster oven...


----------



## lucywife

Watching wwhl, I like Sonja's gown btw and how she looks tonight, very tasteful.


----------



## GaudyGirl

buzzytoes said:


> I am totally dying at these kids not knowing Jordache Jeans. :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:



Maybe you're pronouncing it wrong.  (LOLZ)


----------



## buzzytoes

GaudyGirl said:


> Maybe you're pronouncing it wrong.  (LOLZ)



Right? They totally didn't buy the idea that they were "real" designer jeans. That whole conversation was awesome.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sonja dated Prince Albert??? And Eric Clapton??


----------



## buzzytoes

She totally just lied on WWHL - you can't add anything to the basket on her website but she said people will pre-order, then get their clothes. I will be shocked if anyone is actually able to purchase and wear anything from her fashion line.


----------



## zaara10

Dorinda's daughter looks much older than 21. Her makeup is awful.


----------



## Jeneen

zaara10 said:


> Dorinda's daughter looks much older than 21. Her makeup is awful.




Wtf is up with her eyebrows? There's just no nice way I can ask that question.


----------



## talexs

buzzytoes said:


> Rewatched part of the last episode waiting for the new one to come on. What kind of "business" does a dry cleaner do at clubs? Is he supposed to be "connected?" I find him more creepy every time he shows up on the screen. Totally do NOT understand Dorinda's attraction to him.


For as much as I don't like her boyfriend I dislike Dorinda more. I really wonder what his attraction is to her? I don't find her particularly attractive (not like looks are everything) and her personality is insufferable.


----------



## Carson123

Now that Bethany is back and Luann got back to full time status, there really is no point to have dorinda or Kristin on the show. 

Carol grosses me out too. I'm not sure why, but there's just something about her...


----------



## Baglady41

talexs said:


> For as much as I don't like her boyfriend I dislike Dorinda more. I really wonder what his attraction is to her? I don't find her particularly attractive (not like looks are everything) and her personality is insufferable.



I agree. While I don't find her boyfriend attractive he seems like he has better manners than Dorinda. The scene last week in the resturant with her made me cringe. This week too.


----------



## Baglady41

zaara10 said:


> Dorinda's daughter looks much older than 21. Her makeup is awful.



I totally agree. She comes across kind of bratty too.


----------



## AlovesJ

Am I the only one that hates Bethanny being back!!! I almost can't watch the scenes with her, she just annoys me.


----------



## sgj99

buzzytoes said:


> I must be the only one watching.  Dorinda doesn't really seem to like her boyfriend very much.





chowlover2 said:


> I agree with you. He must be connected to the mob in one way or another. I don't understand why she is with him, all she does is complain. I don't even consider her attractive.





buzzytoes said:


> ^ I don't find her overly attractive either, but I think she is more attractive than him.
> 
> I find it odd that she is more more than willingly to not take anyone's $hit, except for her daughter's. She will yell at her boyfriend over petty stuff but won't tell her daughter to grow up or gtfo.





zaara10 said:


> Dorinda's daughter looks much older than 21. Her makeup is awful.



 i don't get the whole Dorinda/John/Hannah thing.  

Dorinda seems to dislike John when she's with him but talks him up when she's out with others - she was quite rude and condescending to him on their dinner date.  if she's been with him for 2 years she either needs to be nicer and accept the things she cannot change (the whole ordering food thing) or she needs to move on.  and why keep him and Hannah separate?  maybe Hannah doesn't like John because she doesn't know him.  seems like D is coddling her grown up daughter who needs to either get a job or go back to school.  and i agree, her makeup is very unattractive.


----------



## beekmanhill

AlovesJ said:


> Am I the only one that hates Bethanny being back!!! I almost can't watch the scenes with her, she just annoys me.



Absolutely cringe when she is in a scene, barking orders and questions.  Hand goes to the FF button quite often when she is on.   

I wish they'd get to Turks and Caicos already.  These restaurant scenes are boring.  I expected more this year.  

I still like Dorinda, but this relationship she has is puzzling.  If she doesn't like the guy, and it appears she likes nothing about him, drop him.  Daughter can't make her own dental appointments?  What else is she doing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need the trip to hurry up too.  'Don't be all uncool' LOL


Bethenny has this thing that is so annoying - she walks in to a party 'hi, hi, hi' the BAM starts conversations with everyone, but instead of just talking she does rapid fire questions.


----------



## horse17

Baglady41 said:


> I totally agree. She comes across kind of bratty too.


yes, bratty and totally annoying....


----------



## pink1

Sonja is wacky but I will say she looked fantastic on Watch What Happens.


----------



## swags

Dislike Dorinda. Comparing the deceased husband to the current boyfriend was beyond rude. The adult daughter needs to do something other than hang out in moms apartment. 


Also find the cougar theme disturbing.  Everyone looks ridiculous imo. The women, the boys.....Are all the middle aged guys married to young bimbos?


----------



## pursegrl12

I guess I'm in the minority but I like Dorinda **runs and hides**


----------



## tomz_grl

Last night's episode was blah...


Sonja looked AMAZING on WWHL last night.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I need the trip to hurry up too.  'Don't be all uncool' LOL
> 
> 
> Bethenny has this thing that is so annoying - she walks in to a party 'hi, hi, hi' the BAM starts conversations with everyone, but instead of just talking she does rapid fire questions.




Yes, that totally annoys me about Bethanny too! And she can't just say hi, it's always, "oh my God, hi." Wth kind of greeting is that? I would go nuts trying to have a conversation w/ her. I might end up slapping her & saying stfu so I can get a word in, lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Yes, that totally annoys me about Bethanny too! And she can't just say hi, it's always, "oh my God, hi." Wth kind of greeting is that? I would go nuts trying to have a conversation w/ her. I might end up slapping her & saying stfu so I can get a word in, lol.


 
My boyfriend said 'we should have an 'oh my God, hi' drinking game.  Why does she always say that?'


----------



## livethelake

Am I the only one who thought that Ramona's new business partner looked exactly like NeNe's (RHOA) "boyfriend/business partner from a couple season's ago (during her divorce from Greg)?


----------



## guccimamma

carol was the jordache fit model? what does that mean?


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> carol was the jordache fit model? what does that mean?


 
means they used her as a model for fitting, not for print or runway work


----------



## chowlover2

pink1 said:


> Sonja is wacky but I will say she looked fantastic on Watch What Happens.


Agreed, and I loved her dress!


swags said:


> Dislike Dorinda. Comparing the deceased husband to the current boyfriend was beyond rude. The adult daughter needs to do something other than hang out in moms apartment.
> 
> 
> Also find the cougar theme disturbing.  Everyone looks ridiculous imo. The women, the boys.....Are all the middle aged guys married to young bimbos?



As cougars these women just look sad. I want to see strong, independent women. 

I don't understand why Dorinda's boyfriend puts up with her!


----------



## GaudyGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> means they used her as a model for fitting, not for print or runway work


 
:lolots: Shade...


Dangit! Double post.


----------



## GaudyGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> means they used her as a model for fitting, not for print or runway work


 
:lolots: Shade...


----------



## Graw

tomz_grl said:


> Last night's episode was blah...
> 
> 
> Sonja looked AMAZING on WWHL last night.



Yes! 



Carson123 said:


> Carol grosses me out too. I'm not sure why, but there's just something about her...



I'm not a fan of her




DC-Cutie said:


> I need the trip to hurry up too.  'Don't be all uncool' LOL
> 
> 
> Bethenny has this thing that is so annoying - she walks in to a party 'hi, hi, hi' the BAM starts conversations with everyone, but instead of just talking she does rapid fire questions.



Bethany is always on the offensive.  She doesn't want to be attacked and until she is comfortable she can't relax.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

DC-Cutie said:


> My boyfriend said 'we should have an 'oh my God, hi' drinking game.  Why does she always say that?'


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> My boyfriend said 'we should have an 'oh my God, hi' drinking game.  Why does she always say that?'




"Omg, hi" only makes sense if you're really surprised to see someone. That's a pass I guess. 
The other thing I hate is when ladies scream/screech hellos, like on ATL. "Aaaaaah, heyyyyy girl! Look at you!!!!" (Think Nene). I know it's awesome to see me & I look good, but please calm the f down. Lol


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I need the trip to hurry up too.  'Don't be all uncool' LOL
> 
> 
> Bethenny has this thing that is so annoying - she walks in to a party 'hi, hi, hi' the BAM starts conversations with everyone, but instead of just talking she does rapid fire questions.



She apparently thinks her success entitles her to be rude beyond belief.  I hate the rapid fire questions, so inappropriate.  And she pretends to not remember Kristen's name, so childish.


----------



## caitlin1214

I've never seen Real Houswives of New York, so I saw my first episode last night. (Looks good, so far).

(Canada's behind in airing Real Housewives episodes, so the premiere was last night.)

I was just going to mention Bethenny's rapid fire questions. She was alking to LuAnn and I was thinking, "Is this a catch-up, or an interrogation?"


I think I'm going to like LuAnn. 

Bethenny's annoying. I knew that from her reality show and she lost me during the episode. The Coup de Grace for her was during the season's preview, when she said "Get off my jock!"

I thought, "Oh, God, we don't need another Brandi (from RHoBH)!"


Get back to me regarding the other ladies once I've seen a couple more episodes.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> My boyfriend said 'we should have an 'oh my God, hi' drinking game.  Why does she always say that?'



I'll drink to that!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

how did Luann go from cast member to friend of the show back to cast member?  LOL


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> how did Luann go from cast member to friend of the show back to cast member?  LOL


 
I think she regained popularity last season.  It is a large cast. The taglines take awhile to get through. Holla! (is Heather the last person saying holla?


----------



## junqueprincess

Omg, I'm so uncomfortable watching Dorinda and her boyfriend- why is this on TV.  I have anxiety from their bickering...


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> Rewatched part of the last episode waiting for the new one to come on. What kind of "business" does a dry cleaner do at clubs? Is he supposed to be "connected?" I find him more creepy every time he shows up on the screen. Totally do NOT understand Dorinda's attraction to him.



His company is one of the premiere dry cleaners/tailors here in NYC. He could be doing business with stylst or wardrobe people for tv shows/broadway shows. I had a dress cleaned and fix onced by them, they are damn good.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> His company is one of the premiere dry cleaners/tailors here in NYC. He could be doing business with stylst or wardrobe people for tv shows/broadway shows. I had a dress cleaned and fix onced by them, they are damn good.



That's good to hear!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Jeneen said:


> Wtf is up with her eyebrows? There's just no nice way I can ask that question.


 Thank you. I've been thinking that but didn't want to be the one to say, but I'll jump on the bandwagon!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

AlovesJ said:


> Am I the only one that hates Bethanny being back!!! I almost can't watch the scenes with her, she just annoys me.


 I'm really trying hard to remember why I liked her the first go around.


----------



## Michele26

Bethenny's proving money cannot buy class.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> how did Luann go from cast member to friend of the show back to cast member?  LOL



yes, she did.  i think that kind of goes with her new tag-line: "don't count out the Countess."  she was not well liked for a while and last year as a "friend" she redeemed herself with the fans it seems and Bravo brought her back full time.



junqueprincess said:


> Omg, I'm so uncomfortable watching Dorinda and her boyfriend- why is this on TV.  I have anxiety from their bickering...



i am too!  why is she with him?  she seems to not like anything he does or says when she's around him.  and what man wants to compete constantly with a dead husband that she won't let him forget he's constantly being compared too?


----------



## Leah

I guess I'm the only one that still likes Carol. LOL, I can't help it. I find her disarmingly charming and I think she looks good this season, love her hair. Actually all the ladies are looking good this season - probably the camera lighting.

I used to really like Bethenny - but this season I feel like she is channeling Jill Zarin - negative, dismissive, condescending. 

I really dislike her "I'm not interested so I don't want to talk about it" approach to conversations. All things considered, Heather came across quite well at that dinner - jeez she was simply explaining Kristen's hurt feelings. Bethenny COMPLETELY over reacted. I do feel like she is definitely playing up to the camera with her extremely intense over reaction to small things. 

And she is definitely acting like she feels she is the Queen Bee of the group, and the others need to recognize that - again very Jill! I get the sense she feels Carol is probably on her "level" and the rest of the new-er ladies are not. 

That seems so unlike the Bethenny from the earlier seasons when it took a lot to annoy her. But I LOOVED her zinger "This is the sisterhood of the traveling ashes!" She still has the best spontaneous one liners. LOL


----------



## Nahreen

Leah said:


> I guess I'm the only one that still likes Carol. LOL, I can't help it. I find her disarmingly charming and I think she looks good this season, love her hair. Actually all the ladies are looking good this season - probably the camera lighting.
> 
> I used to really like Bethenny - but this season I feel like she is channeling Jill Zarin - negative, dismissive, condescending.
> 
> I really dislike her "I'm not interested so I don't want to talk about it" approach to conversations. All things considered, Heather came across quite well at that dinner - jeez she was simply explaining Kristen's hurt feelings. Bethenny COMPLETELY over reacted. I do feel like she is definitely playing up to the camera with her extremely intense over reaction to small things.
> 
> And she is definitely acting like she feels she is the Queen Bee of the group, and the others need to recognize that - again very Jill! I get the sense she feels Carol is probably on her "level" and the rest of the new-er ladies are not.
> 
> That seems so unlike the Bethenny from the earlier seasons when it took a lot to annoy her. But I LOOVED her zinger "This is the sisterhood of the traveling ashes!" She still has the best spontaneous one liners. LOL



Sorry but no Carol for me, not since the first season when she acted so superior over Lu. She attacked Lu when Lu offered to show her designer friends clothes and said that Lu was no *****.


----------



## Jeneen

I don't mind Carol either and I think she is cute with BoyChef. 

Bethenny making fun of Dorinda's iPhone 4 was rude. It's that mentality that makes people feel like they have to keep up with the joneses.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Carol is such a likable character

Dorinda and her daughter really play up to the camera and I really dislike them both!dorinda is so mean to her man!


----------



## purseprincess32

It will be interesting when Carol tells LuAnn she is dating her Chef! But LuAnn seems like she wouldn't have a problem with it. Carol seems more natural dating Adam compared to Sonja and her guy... haha.. I can't help but cringe when I see Sonja and her guy together..


----------



## Nahreen

Dorinda should learn to respect her boyfriend more and make her own decisions about her relationship and not let her daughter dictate them.


----------



## Graw

Nahreen said:


> Sorry but no Carol for me, not since the first season when she acted so superior over Lu. She attacked Lu when Lu offered to show her designer friends clothes and said that Lu was no *****.



She doesn't seem "nice," but tries to appear nice.  It is obvious some of the women wanted to see Bethany and Ramona fight for the entire season.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Carol- I've loved her since day one and still do. Her and the boy are adorable, she has always been down to earth and self deprecating which I think attracts young intelligent men. As for the dress, I do believe that was when Luann was still up her own bum. 

 Sonja- certainly not the same caliber of cougar, she just looks desperate and sadder than I thought was possible after the yacht claims. It's unfortunate her dresses are not for sale, because the gown she was wearing on WWHL was gorgeous on her and such a lovely shade. She's still delusional!!

Heather- So classy at dinner with Bethenny, if its going to come to a smack down I'm on her team.

Dorinda- Ugh, just leave that man already. He's never going to be your late husband and until you get over that loss no one will be. For the love of rogaine please stop subjecting us to his hair in a can head. That scene was tense, but honestly if some man that was in my life two years ever thought he would be #1 over my daughter well adios! 

Luann- Meh...seems she's going to turn again. So uncool.

Kristen- The fact she is open and vulnerable about being left out is one of the reasons I like her. I too would be hurt, I'm sensitive that way, doesn't make you petty. Now I just wish she was on more and contributed something because she can be pretty funny. 

Bethenny- or Jill 2.0 Perhaps she needs to read a housewife etiquette book. She's like a grey storm cloud casting a shadow over the show. In the words of Jackie from RHWOM she needs to Shine Shine Shine. 


Oh almost forgot Ramona...so we'll channel Beth zzz....
 (way too calm a name for her btw, B is much better as in B*!^#)


----------



## Bentley1

Carol chewing is something I would like to never see again.


----------



## Carson123

bentley1 said:


> carol chewing is something i would like to never see again.




lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Carol reminds me so much of Steven Tyler...


----------



## guccimamma

Sweetpea83 said:


> Carol reminds me so much of Steven Tyler...



yes, thank you! she absolutely does.


----------



## zaara10

I had to laugh when carol took off her sweater while playing ping pong & asked her chef guy if she was distracting him. Lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> Carol chewing is something I would like to never see again.


 
for reelz!


----------



## Baileylouise

I still like carol , she is way more natural dating chef guy than Luann or Sonia. I don't really understand how these guys are falling over themselves to date either of them .


----------



## slang

Carol is still dating the chef - not sure how long ago these episodes were filmed, 6 mos?


----------



## beekmanhill

purseprincess32 said:


> It will be interesting when Carol tells LuAnn she is dating her Chef! But LuAnn seems like she wouldn't have a problem with it. Carol seems more natural dating Adam compared to Sonja and her guy... haha.. I can't help but cringe when I see Sonja and her guy together..



Apparently LuAnn had a MAJOR problem with it.  It surprised me too.  She Tweeted up a storm during the show the other night, making sarcastic remarks when Carole was in a scene with bf.  

Maybe all scripted and plotted by Bravo, I don't know, but the Tweets were pretty nasty, very UN-Lu.  Not cool.    Andy commented on them on WWHL.  

Ratings are not too good, Bravo probably needs to get feuds going.

Oh, here is her blog, it explains her thoughts.   I guess the feud is real.

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...luann-de-lesseps/luann-carole-should-stick-to


----------



## lucywife

Bentley1 said:


> Carol chewing is something I would like to never see again.


 omg yes! 
Heather chose to be the self-proclaimed "hurt feelings" ambassador of the group, this is all she does-stirs the pot. Annoying.


----------



## lho

Wow!  I am watching the last episode and Betheny is such a B!tch!


----------



## Bentley1

Sweetpea83 said:


> Carol reminds me so much of Steven Tyler...




Lol, you're right!


----------



## sgj99

i hate the Cougar Club - Sonja and Carole.  i'm so uncomfortable watching Sonja attack young guys, she thinks it makes her look sexy but it makes her look desperate and a little pathetic.  but then again, i think after all her on-screen antics no self-respecting man of means who is past the age of 30 would be interested in her.  i would think her social "status" in NY has declined significantly between the divorce, the bankruptcy and now the show.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> i hate the Cougar Club - Sonja and Carole.  i'm so uncomfortable watching Sonja attack young guys, she thinks it makes her look sexy but it makes her look desperate and a little pathetic.  but then again, i think after all her on-screen antics no self-respecting man of means who is past the age of 30 would be interested in her.  i would think her social "status" in NY has declined significantly between the divorce, the bankruptcy and now the show.



Agreed, she's become a laughingstock!


----------



## Michele26

IMO, Dorinda believes that John's just not good enough for a woman of her caliber. He's fine to wine, dine, gift her, and take to bed. He just doesn't measure up to her standards for forever after.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i hate the Cougar Club - Sonja and Carole.  i'm so uncomfortable watching Sonja attack young guys, she thinks it makes her look sexy but it makes her look desperate and a little pathetic.  but then again, i think after all her on-screen antics no self-respecting man of means who is past the age of 30 would be interested in her.  i would think her social "status" in NY has declined significantly between the divorce, the bankruptcy and now the show.


 
Agree.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> i hate the Cougar Club - Sonja and Carole.  i'm so uncomfortable watching Sonja attack young guys, she thinks it makes her look sexy but it makes her look desperate and a little pathetic.  but then again, i think after all her on-screen antics no self-respecting man of means who is past the age of 30 would be interested in her.  i would think her social "status" in NY has declined significantly between the divorce, the bankruptcy and now the show.




Sonja seems to be known as the town tramp. Date who you want, but it's her nasty Behavior that grosses me out. Like all the rubbing,  creepy eye contact with the guy and she says the dumbest things to them thinking she sounds "sexy." It's just too much and it's not cute. I'm sure she turns
It up for the cameras, but I would be disgusted regardless of the guy's age.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> Sonja seems to be known as the town tramp. Date who you want, but it's her nasty Behavior that grosses me out. Like all the rubbing,  creepy eye contact with the guy and she says the dumbest things to them thinking she sounds "sexy." It's just too much and it's not cute. I'm sure she turns
> It up for the cameras, but I would be disgusted regardless of the guy's age.



it is creepy.  i can't imagine dating someone who is young enough to be my child but at least Carole isn't pathetic about her boy toy.  Sonja seems to think her sex-pot schtick is great but the rest of the world finds it a big joke.  she just comes across as so desperate.  i cringe at what her family thinks, especially her daughter - who may not watch but between friends and the internet i'm sure she's quite aware of her mother's reputation.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> it is creepy.  i can't imagine dating someone who is young enough to be my child but at least Carole isn't pathetic about her boy toy.  Sonja seems to think her sex-pot schtick is great but the rest of the world finds it a big joke.  she just comes across as so desperate.  i cringe at what her family thinks, especially her daughter - who may not watch but between friends and the internet i'm sure she's quite aware of her mother's reputation.




I'm sure the daughter is aware, unfortunately. 
An age gap is fine with me, but not when the person could be your son/daughter. And the way she does it is so lewd and repugnant. I'm just as disgusted when much older men date girls who are their daughter/granddaughter's age, so I don't just feel this way bc she's a woman. It's gross no matter who does it.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> I'm sure the daughter is aware, unfortunately.
> An age gap is fine with me, but not when the person could be your son/daughter. And the way she does it is so lewd and repugnant. I'm just as disgusted when much older men date girls who are their daughter/granddaughter's age, so I don't just feel this way bc she's a woman. It's gross no matter who does it.



i'm with you 100%


----------



## chowlover2

Bentley1 said:


> I'm sure the daughter is aware, unfortunately.
> An age gap is fine with me, but not when the person could be your son/daughter. And the way she does it is so lewd and repugnant. I'm just as disgusted when much older men date girls who are their daughter/granddaughter's age, so I don't just feel this way bc she's a woman. It's gross no matter who does it.



Agreed!


----------



## creighbaby

I think Carole us just as bad as Sonja. She brags about her youthful conquests  and mages be cringe when she is flirting.


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder what Lee Radziwill makes of Carole and her famewhoring? She and her family were quite private with their lives.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder what Lee Radziwill makes of Carole and her famewhoring? She and her family were quite private with their lives.



i have a feeling this whole thing probably makes Lee cringe.


----------



## swags

I don't like the cougar club either. But wasn't Luann with a young dude as well, yet she's mad at Carole because the guy used to date her niece? After seeing scenes with Luanns son, (who is a handsome guy btw) I would think that would make her less inclined to jump on the cougar train.
I don't want to see more of the younger guy, oh my god they don't know what jordache jeans are, scenes. I found it creepy, like they were laughing at the young guys but they were actually the joke.


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder what Lee Radziwill makes of Carole and her famewhoring? She and her family were quite private with their lives.



I wonder if Lee or her daughter, Christina I think, will even be mentioned when Carole has to bring Tony's ashes to NY.   I would love to see Lee, but there is ZERO chance of that.  She is old school.


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> I wonder if Lee or her daughter, Christina I think, will even be mentioned when Carole has to bring Tony's ashes to NY.   I would love to see Lee, but there is ZERO chance of that.  She is old school.



Agreed!


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed!



Thank heavens there are some left, but if everyone were like that what TV would I watch?


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> Thank heavens there are some left, but if everyone were like that what TV would I watch?



Sad but true!


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow! *beekmanhill* LuAnn definitely was not happy with Carol at all! I didn't realize her Chef Adam was close friend's with her son and had just broken up with her niece.. That's not cool and awkward to say the least...eeekkk...  Thanks for posting the info.
The discussion Carol had with the other male models about Jordache jeans was kind of creeping me out too. haha


----------



## slang

I don't see the big deal with Carole dating Lu's nieces ex - it's not like it's Lu's ex and obviously the two split on good terms or I doubt Lu would employ him if the break up with the niece was that bad. Carol doesn't know the niece, hooking up with your friend's ex is one thing (didn't Sonja try that w/ Carol's muscian ex last season?) but  to get mad about this seems like a stretch to me...

Also, didn't Lu sleep with Harry even though he was Sonja's ex - sleeping with your friend's ex is "not cool". If Lu wants to point out bad behaviour with men, sleeping with a Johnny Depp/pirate look alike while living with Jacques is right up there aswell


----------



## Love4H

slang said:


> I don't see the big deal with Carole dating Lu's nieces ex - it's not like it's Lu's ex and obviously the two split on good terms or I doubt Lu would employ him if the break up with the niece was that bad. Carol doesn't know the niece, hooking up with your friend's ex is one thing (didn't Sonja try that w/ Carol's muscian ex last season?) but  to get mad about this seems like a stretch to me...
> 
> Also, didn't Lu sleep with Harry even though he was Sonja's ex - sleeping with your friend's ex is "not cool". If Lu wants to point out bad behaviour with men, sleeping with a Johnny Depp/pirate look alike while living with Jacques is right up there aswell



Exactly. 

All that "how dare you dating my staff and my niece's ex bf" is bull**** to me.
Knowing Luann's love for young hot guys I bet she wanted him for herself. 
It's pure jealousy.


----------



## beekmanhill

purseprincess32 said:


> Wow! *beekmanhill* LuAnn definitely was not happy with Carol at all! I didn't realize her Chef Adam was close friend's with her son and had just broken up with her niece.. That's not cool and awkward to say the least...eeekkk...  Thanks for posting the info.
> The discussion Carol had with the other male models about Jordache jeans was kind of creeping me out too. haha



Yeah, I have to say I was really surprised.  
I was surprised to see Carole had been a fit model for Jordache.  I thought fit models were more "normally" sized.   Unfortunately, I remember Jordache quite well.


----------



## Leah

Me too, am genuinely puzzled to see (and read about) Luann's super intense reaction to Carole's new relationship. The chef is the niece's FORMER boyfriend right? 
Did you read Luann's tweets - quite vicious towards Carole so I guess they still don't like each other. 

I think there's is definitely more to it than Carole dating her niece's EX boyfriend. I started to like Luann last season but I agree with some viewers comments that Luann was just nice last season because she was angling to come back as a full time regular LOL. And now that she is a regular again, she's back to being her real self.


----------



## lulilu

I find them all unseemly with their young boyfriends, bragging about sex with them, mauling them, flirting with them -- makes me throw up in my mouth a little.  eewww.

Dorinda is a little interesting only because she's someone new to look at, but her daughter is disgusting.  And I hope her boyfriend has dumped her.  Soooo rude to him. (who knows what he's really like, but still....)

And while Heather was trying to get her friend Kristin some face time on camera, it did seem as if she was trying to make herself relevant at dinner, as she seems to have no story line.

Poor Ramona is putting a brave face on with her attempts at flirting.  oy


----------



## Carson123

lulilu said:


> And while Heather was trying to get her friend Kristin some face time on camera, it did seem as if she was trying to make herself relevant at dinner, as she seems to have no story line.




I completely agree. Though Bethany is super annoying thus far this season, I understood her point.  She barely knows Kristen so why would she care if she was upset that she wasn't invited to her bday party? I didn't see Dorinda there either. Just because you're on HW cast doesn't automatically get you invite to every hang out apparently.


----------



## Ladybug09

slang said:


> I don't see the big deal with Carole dating Lu's nieces ex - it's not like it's Lu's ex and obviously the two split on good terms or I doubt Lu would employ him if the break up with the niece was that bad. Carol doesn't know the niece, hooking up with your friend's ex is one thing (didn't Sonja try that w/ Carol's muscian ex last season?) but  to get mad about this seems like a stretch to me...
> 
> Also, didn't Lu sleep with Harry even though he was Sonja's ex - sleeping with your friend's ex is "not cool". If Lu wants to point out bad behaviour with men, sleeping with a Johnny Depp/pirate look alike while living with Jacques is right up there aswell



You don't sh!t where you eat....I never got people sleeping around in CLOSE social circles...whether related, friends or not...just nasty, messy, and awkward.


----------



## guccimamma

Ladybug09 said:


> *You don't sh!t where you eat..*..I never got people sleeping around in CLOSE social circles...whether related, friends or not...just nasty, messy, and awkward.



i guess that translates to don't f^ck the chef


----------



## horse17

]i guess that translates to don't f^ck the chef


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> i guess that translates to don't f^ck the chef



Pretty much.


----------



## needloub

Ladybug09 said:


> You don't sh!t where you eat....I never got people sleeping around in CLOSE social circles...whether related, friends or not...just nasty, messy, and awkward.



I agree!


----------



## horse17

I can not take another second of dorindas daughter......please forgive me, but every time I watch Dorinda, I think of Rodney Dangerfield...


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> I can not take another second of dorindas daughter......please forgive me, but every time I watch Dorinda, I think of Rodney Dangerfield...



i don't like her either.  and Dorinda complains about Hannah not liking John but she has also kept those two parts of her life separate and has said so many times.  she has only herself to blame for that.  plus, i'm not seeing much of John to like right now.  his behavior tonight at the cocktail party with his hands all over Sonja and Kristen was disgusting.


----------



## horse17

^ john is gross to me.....so I could see why Hannah feels the way she does...I thought Dorinda treated him poorly last time at lunch...now Im begining to see why she did...


----------



## zaara10

horse17 said:


> I can not take another second of dorindas daughter......please forgive me, but every time I watch Dorinda, I think of Rodney Dangerfield...




Lmao, now I see it too! 
John looks like he's packed to the max & he's going to explode. He was disgusting groping Sonja & Kristin, but they also shouldn't have been all over him.


----------



## horse17

zaara10 said:


> Lmao, now I see it too!
> John looks like he's packed to the max & he's going to explode. He was disgusting groping Sonja & Kristin, but they also shouldn't have been all over him.


I agree.....I was thinking the same thing...they were all over him!....


----------



## sgj99

he's quite creepy.  i wasn't surprised Sonja was inappropriate with him, she has no boundaries when it comes to men.  but Kristen's actions surprised me but i guess she felt like since Josh was sitting right there and then she ran away.

basically, i don't care for Dorinda, John, nor her daughter


----------



## beekmanhill

There seems to be some authentic acrimony between Lu and Carole.  Here is LuAnn's Twitter feed from last night.  I don't know what the ghostwriter reference is about.   I think she was live tweeting.  

Luann de Lesseps @CountessLuann · 4h 4 hours ago
@CaroleRadziwill I have no idea what you're talking about, sweetheart. I've don't use ghostwriters. Call me right now if you're confused.

Luann de Lesseps @CountessLuann · 3h 3 hours ago
@Andy I want to call in tonight and set the record straight. Have someone send me a phone number. @BravoWWHL

Luann de Lesseps @CountessLuann · 3h 3 hours ago
NOT TRUE. @CaroleRadziwill That's not true. @BravoWWHL @Andy

Luann de Lesseps @CountessLuann · 3h 3 hours ago
Our philosophies aren't the only things that are different @CaroleRadziwill. I respect my friends. @BravoWWHL @Andy

Luann de Lesseps @CountessLuann · 3h 3 hours ago
You're a disgrace and embarssing to women our age @CaroleRadziwill @BravoWWHL @Andy

Luann de Lesseps @CountessLuann · 3h 3 hours ago
@CaroleRadziwill's a liar. She's full of shi*t and she's being a basic newcomer. Preying on MORE of my friends @BravoWWHL @Andy #basic

Luann de Lesseps @CountessLuann · 2h 2 hours ago
@CaroleRadziwill Pathetic and ridiculous princess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

one of them made a comment about Carole having a ghostwriter, but I thought it was Aviva.  Not sure why Countess is chiming in


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dorinda's daughter is awful! Totally playing up to the camera! So fake!


----------



## Carson123

sophie-rose said:


> dorinda's daughter is awful! Totally playing up to the camera! So fake!




+1


----------



## KathyB

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dorinda's daughter is awful! Totally playing up to the camera! So fake!



I don't like Dorinda's daughter at all!  I can't even listen to her speak more than 5 words then I have to mute her.  

Also, what's going on with those black caterpillars growing above her eyes??


----------



## Baglady41

DC-Cutie said:


> one of them made a comment about Carole having a ghostwriter, but I thought it was Aviva.  Not sure why Countess is chiming in



Carole accused Luann of having a ghostwriter for her twitter account on WWHL.  Luann was tweeting in response to that.


----------



## Baglady41

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dorinda's daughter is awful! Totally playing up to the camera! So fake!



I couldn't agree more. I can't even watch her scenes. Dorinda her daughter and that dreary apartment they live in do not make for good tv.


----------



## beekmanhill

Baglady41 said:


> Carole accused Luann of having a ghostwriter for her twitter account on WWHL.  Luann was tweeting in response to that.



Ooooh.  But honestly it does not read the way Luann speaks.  I think it is a ghostwriter.


----------



## lulilu

Sonja climbing all over John is expected (but not appreciated); Kristin must be desperate for camera time.


----------



## Carson123

lulilu said:


> Sonja climbing all over John is expected (but not appreciated); Kristin must be desperate for camera time.




Yes, Kristin doesn't want to be left out of anymore birthday parties! 

I love how she mentioned that john was being creepy...after she was rubbing her a*s all over him. 

Get her and Dorinda off the show please!


----------



## Bentley1

Sophie-Rose said:


> Dorinda's daughter is awful! Totally playing up to the camera! So fake!




Yes! I've learned my lesson and fast
Forward through her scenes. I don't have time to listen to her trying to get air time by over acting the most mundane things. Can't stand her.


----------



## creighbaby

beekmanhill said:


> There seems to be some authentic acrimony between Lu and Carole.  Here is LuAnn's Twitter feed from last night.  I don't know what the ghostwriter reference is about.   I think she was live tweeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Luann de Lesseps @CountessLuann · 4h 4 hours ago
> 
> @CaroleRadziwill I have no idea what you're talking about, sweetheart. I've don't use ghostwriters. Call me right now if you're confused.
> 
> 
> 
> Luann de Lesseps @CountessLuann · 3h 3 hours ago
> 
> @Andy I want to call in tonight and set the record straight. Have someone send me a phone number. @BravoWWHL




I love how she expects people to do her bidding.


----------



## beekmanhill

creighbaby said:


> I love how she expects people to do her bidding.



I really think some unpaid or low paid intern is doing her Tweeting.  That phraseology just isn't Luann's, IMO.  It's all very odd.


----------



## BalLVLover

I'm not sure if I like Dorinda or not quite yet, I'll give her a few more episodes.... Bethany on the other hand is truly annoying this season....she's always been an aggressive ***** but she seems even more so now.


----------



## pink1

Why is Kristen still a housewife and not a friend (or whatever they call that role)??  I do not care for her husband.  

Dorinda's daughter has got to stop w/ the overacting.  I fast forwarded through that.

I thought WWHL was awkward when Andy kept reading LuAnn's tweets to Carole.  It seemed Luann was being way too aggressive about it.  Maybe there's more that we haven't seen yet?!


----------



## swags

BalLVLover said:


> I'm not sure if I like Dorinda or not quite yet, I'll give her a few more episodes.... Bethany on the other hand is truly annoying this season....she's always been an aggressive ***** but she seems even more so now.


 
I didn't plan to like her after she jumped down her boyfriends throat last week. But seeing him ogle Sonja and Kristen was kind of eww.  Maybe he likes getting in trouble. 
She doesn't irritate me for the most part, I do find her daughter annoying.


----------



## Creativelyswank

BalLVLover said:


> I'm not sure if I like Dorinda or not quite yet, I'll give her a few more episodes.... Bethany on the other hand is truly annoying this season....she's always been an aggressive ***** but she seems even more so now.


 I think what's keeping me on the fence with Dorinda is that she reminds me of Ellen Barkin and I adore Ellen Barkin.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dorinda goes from 0-60 w her bf faster than a Lambo. They are an odd couple to me. Her daughter is an adult too so she can chill a little. She's not 5. 

I haven't watched any season with Kristin but the little bit I've seen, I'm not sure why she's even on the show?!?


----------



## barbie444

I'll pick Carole over Luann any day of the week.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

barbie444 said:


> I'll pick Carole over Luann any day of the week.




+1
I really like carole!!


----------



## BalLVLover

swags said:


> I didn't plan to like her after she jumped down her boyfriends throat last week. But seeing him ogle Sonja and Kristen was kind of eww.  Maybe he likes getting in trouble.
> She doesn't irritate me for the most part, I do find her daughter annoying.




I agree with you, when she was *****ing at him for being on the phone at lunch and then so mad at dinner when he talked about her daughter I started to think I wasn't going to like her....but what I really think is that she needs a new boyfriend that perhaps has a bit more class. 



meluvs2shop said:


> Dorinda goes from 0-60 w her bf faster than a Lambo. They are an odd couple to me. Her daughter is an adult too so she can chill a little. She's not 5.
> 
> 
> I haven't watched any season with Kristin but the little bit I've seen, I'm not sure why she's even on the show?!?



I think she needs to treat this girl like a 19 year old and not like a child....seems perhaps her divorce and the death of her second husband has caused Dorinda to be a bit too indulgent with her daughter. 

I've always thought Kristin and her storyline was a bit boring...it was nice to see her daughter running around now though.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think I like Dorinda a lot better when she is not with her boyfriend.

As *****y and annoying as Bethany is, I couldn't help but laugh at her "Oh I forgot I dropped acid right before I came to this meeting" comment about Sonja. What is wrong with Sonja that she cannot just focus on one.single.thing??? I think her fashion line would actually have potential but she always seems to surround herself with such random people.


----------



## BalLVLover

Sophie-Rose said:


> +1
> I really like carole!!




I like her too...she seems like she would be fun to hang out with. I also think she looks a little better this season. Maybe the young boyfriend is giving her a "glow".


----------



## barbie444

I think she is still dating the chef, so good for her


BalLVLover said:


> I like her too...she seems like she would be fun to hang out with. I also think she looks a little better this season. Maybe the young boyfriend is giving her a "glow".


----------



## slang

BalLVLover said:


> I like her too...she seems like she would be fun to hang out with. I also think she looks a little better this season. Maybe the young boyfriend is giving her a "glow".



I agree, I think Carole & Heather both seem like they would be fun to hang with and would be good friends


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kristin as a fashion blogger?  Oh OK, I hate the bloggers that dress up just to take pics.  Her blog should actually have pics of 'what she wore last night' not playing dress up in the day time and taking pics


----------



## Sophie-Rose

DC-Cutie said:


> Kristin as a fashion blogger?  Oh OK, I hate the bloggers that dress up just to take pics.  Her blog should actually have pics of 'what she wore last night' not playing dress up in the day time and taking pics




Preach!
I hate those over-the-top, faux blogs!!!
Acting like they walk around all day in these fancy outfits! What's wrong with real outfits??!


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> Kristin as a fashion blogger?  Oh OK, I hate the bloggers that dress up just to take pics.  Her blog should actually have pics of 'what she wore last night' not playing dress up in the day time and taking pics











Sophie-Rose said:


> Preach!
> I hate those over-the-top, faux blogs!!!
> Acting like they walk around all day in these fancy outfits! What's wrong with real outfits??!



Glad to see I am not the only one! Especially Kristin since hers has a title that implies something specific. I have never understood the point of a fashion blog with clearly staged photos of outfits like hers were obviously going to be. If you weren't truly running gaily through the streets of NYC with some random photog capturing a candid, then don't act like you were!


----------



## guccimamma

Sophie-Rose said:


> Preach!
> I hate those over-the-top, faux blogs!!!
> Acting like they walk around all day in these fancy outfits! What's wrong with real outfits??!



everybody has a darn blog. i was looking for ideas to paint one of my kid's bed, and it seems that every stay-at-home mom under 40 has her own lifestyle blog.

blah.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> Kristin as a fashion blogger?  Oh OK, I hate the bloggers that dress up just to take pics.  Her blog should actually have pics of 'what she wore last night' not playing dress up in the day time and taking pics




I was curious & looked up her blog. She posts pics of the outfits she wears on the show bc she claims ppl are curious about them. She also has pics of her kids' outfits. Gives her a hobby. What is her story line anyway? She's pretty. Her husband looked idiotic in that hat at dorinda's party.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, last year she had the daughter who wasn't walking yet, and the PITA husband, and this year she has neither.  He has reformed, for the camera at least.   

She's nice and she's pretty and I like her.  There are enough loud screechy cast members, so having her doesn't hurt the show.


----------



## Bentley1

I don't mind Kristen, but they are barely showing her this season and she has NO storyline to speak of. She's lost in this huge cast.
There are way too many people in the cast, what is the point of EIGHT housewives?


----------



## buzzytoes

Bentley1 said:


> I don't mind Kristen, but they are barely showing her this season and she has NO storyline to speak of. She's lost in this huge cast.
> There are way too many people in the cast, what is the point of EIGHT housewives?



Especially if you are not even going to show one i. E. Kristen.


----------



## creighbaby

zaara10 said:


> Her husband looked idiotic in that hat at dorinda's party.



First time not seeing him wear an article of clothing that advertised his company.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> I don't mind Kristen, but they are barely showing her this season and she has NO storyline to speak of. She's lost in this huge cast.
> There are way too many people in the cast, what is the point of EIGHT housewives?



I agree.  Too many ladies.  they could get rid of Kristin and Dorinda, just bring back Jill - LOL


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree.  Too many ladies.  they could get rid of Kristin and Dorinda, just bring back Jill - LOL




I'd love to see Jill back!


----------



## guccimamma

http://freshproduceclothes.com/sun-dress-in-happy-life-sale.html

kristin, non? not exactly high fashion.


----------



## Ladybug09

BalLVLover said:


> Maybe the young boyfriend is giving her a "glow".



That and  and Botox and fillers....


----------



## Carson123

Ladybug09 said:


> That and  and Botox and fillers....




Lol I was going to say the same thing! [emoji13]


----------



## Ladybug09

Carson123 said:


> Lol I was going to say the same thing! [emoji13]


----------



## bagsforme

I thought I was going to like that Bethany was back but the show has turned into a big commercial for her Skinny girl products again.  thats all you see on the counter tops.

How does Sonja even function and support herself.  She is all over the place.  Her ideas go no where and she's prob spending a fortune on these teams that end up doing nothing.


----------



## BalLVLover

bagsforme said:


> I thought I was going to like that Bethany was back but the show has turned into a big commercial for her Skinny girl products again.  thats all you see on the counter tops.
> 
> How does Sonja even function and support herself.  She is all over the place.  Her ideas go no where and she's prob spending a fortune on these teams that end up doing nothing.




And she's constantly toting one of her drinks around with her everywhere she goes....I'd hate to go to her house for a party, the only thing she serves is all her skinny girl products. [emoji13]


----------



## DC-Cutie

This whole Skinny Girl on the go crap she does, is tacky!  Like we get it, probably not a good business move to show up with a bottle of Ciroc, so just bring some flowers for hostess instead.  I'm sure they are all tired of all things Skinny Girl


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> This whole Skinny Girl on the go crap she does, is tacky!  Like we get it, probably not a good business move to show up with a bottle of Ciroc, so just bring some flowers for hostess instead. * I'm sure they are all tired of all things Skinny Girl*



it is awful to boot.


----------



## AECornell

It's is! I bought Skinny Girl Margarita a long time ago and it was terrible. It tastes so fake, like chemically.



guccimamma said:


> it is awful to boot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I tried it when it first came out, had to doctor it up.  Nasty after taste


----------



## afcgirl

Ladybug09 said:


> That and  and Botox and fillers....


 
Carole is very close to crossing into cat woman territory.  For now she just looks like she's had major work, but one more procedure may push her over.

The other women look way more natural.


----------



## barbie444

You should try the Sangria I love it. I tried because it was on sale and now I happily pay full price but I am no fan of margaritas though.


DC-Cutie said:


> I tried it when it first came out, had to doctor it up.  Nasty after taste


----------



## slang

AECornell said:


> It's is! I bought Skinny Girl Margarita a long time ago and it was terrible. It tastes so fake, like chemically.



I bought it once & hated the taste too, someone here suggested adding some Sweet & Lo. It helped me get through the bottle otherwise I would have just thrown it out. I agree it tastes like chemicals, very artificial


----------



## Nahreen

AECornell said:


> It's is! I bought Skinny Girl Margarita a long time ago and it was terrible. It tastes so fake, like chemically.











DC-Cutie said:


> I tried it when it first came out, had to doctor it up.  Nasty after taste



I can only imagine. I just had a home made margarita with freshly squeesed lemon, cointreau and tequila. I doubt that any lemon that comes pre made in a bottle tastes as  good as fresh lemon.


----------



## guccimamma

if you are going to drink a margarita, just go for it..you don't have to overdo the sugar. 

i'd rather skip some chips and salsa versus drinking that crap.


----------



## lulilu

Does it seem as if some of the ladies lost weight since last season?  Heather looked so slim when she and Carole were walking together.


----------



## anabanana745

barbie444 said:


> You should try the Sangria I love it. I tried because it was on sale and now I happily pay full price but I am no fan of margaritas though.




Have you tried the grapefruit margarita? That's the only one I like. Doesn't taste like grapefruit really but it's a nice flavor and probably the least synthetic tasting of the bunch.


----------



## krissa

anabanana745 said:


> Have you tried the grapefruit margarita? That's the only one I like. Doesn't taste like grapefruit really but it's a nice flavor and probably the least synthetic tasting of the bunch.



I'll have to try this. I don't care for the margarita, but I like the other flavors. I think the Cosmo tastes good too.


----------



## caitlin1214

LuAnn's new house is gorgeous. 

I've decided that Bethenny bugs the crap out of me. That said, the only way I could see Bethenny inviting people to brunch in the Hamptons as rude is if she was inviting Ramona's guests, but not Ramona. 

I'm not sure I saw that. 

If she wanted to be really cautious, she could have suggested brunch, instead of acting like it was a fait accompli. 

Am I missing something? I'm not as familiar with these ladies as I am with the ones on Beverly Hills.


----------



## caitlin1214

DC-Cutie said:


> This whole Skinny Girl on the go crap she does, is tacky!  Like we get it, probably not a good business move to show up with a bottle of Ciroc, so just bring some flowers for hostess instead.  I'm sure they are all tired of all things Skinny Girl



I'd have a hip flask in my purse! 


Who brought the beer to the Hamptons? She had the right idea.


----------



## caitlin1214

When I'm at someone's house for a dinner party, I like either a rye and ginger, or a gin and tonic. I don't think SkinnyGirl does those.


----------



## Michele26

Jill must be burning inside she wanted to come back to the show. 

I wonder if she talks to Bethenny....?


----------



## beekmanhill

Michele26 said:


> Jill must be burning inside she wanted to come back to the show.
> 
> I wonder if she talks to Bethenny....?



Ratings are not good at all this year.  If Jill had returned, they'd blame it all on her.   Bethenny so far has not increased the ratings or justified her high salary.

As for Jill, it would be a major mistake to return.   There is no way she could win.  Andy does not like her.  

I don't think anyone talks TO Bethenny.  She talks AT them, and DOWN TO them.  Even with the good edit Andy gives her, she comes off as a shrew.


----------



## lucywife

afcgirl said:


> Carole is very close to crossing into cat woman territory.  For now she just looks like she's had major work, but one more procedure may push her over.
> 
> The other women look way more natural.


She always looked like that, that's just her face structure, very cat woman like. I liked her date with LuAnn's chef/boyfriend and the fact that they are still dating. She doesn't need to bring his age up every 10 minutes though, we got that he is young. I think they are cute together anyway.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So are we not going to discuss Sonja's lifestlye business BS she's trying to push?  Every season it's something with her and she gets really defensive when someone asks her about the LAST business, ya know the toaster oven.


How does one go from toaster ovens to a wanting fashion collection with a fashion show at Bergdorfs - she's just all over the place.  that's one thing I will give Bethenny, when she was talking to Sonja about the business side and branding.  But that's the same thing Heather was trying to tell her two seasons ago.  She just doesn't wanna hear the truth.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> So are we not going to discuss Sonja's lifestlye business BS she's trying to push?  Every season it's something with her and she gets really defensive when someone asks her about the LAST business, ya know the toaster oven.
> 
> 
> How does one go from toaster ovens to a wanting fashion collection with a fashion show at Bergdorfs - she's just all over the place.  that's one thing I will give Bethenny, when she was talking to Sonja about the business side and branding.  But that's the same thing Heather was trying to tell her two seasons ago.  She just doesn't wanna hear the truth.




I really think Sonja has ADHD. She honestly needs some meds.


----------



## beekmanhill

Her clothes are available for pre-order, and maybe pre-pay!  They are nice, but for these prices, one can go to Neiman's.  

http://www.sonjamorgannewyork.com/dresses/


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Her clothes are available for pre-order, and maybe pre-pay!  They are nice, but for these prices, one can go to Neiman's.
> 
> http://www.sonjamorgannewyork.com/dresses/


 
she must be out of her monkey mind!!!!  


I'd rather buy a dress from LuAnn's collection


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> she must be out of her monkey mind!!!!
> 
> 
> I'd rather buy a dress from LuAnn's collection



Agree.   Don't know what she is thinking.   Or not thinking.


----------



## zaara10

Her dresses are actually nice, but those prices!!! [emoji43] is that affordable luxury? I bet her toaster prices would've been crazy too.


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> she must be out of her monkey mind!!!!
> 
> 
> I'd rather buy a dress from LuAnn's collection




LuAnn has a fashion collection?


----------



## Creativelyswank

DC-Cutie said:


> So are we not going to discuss Sonja's lifestlye business BS she's trying to push?  Every season it's something with her and she gets really defensive when someone asks her about the LAST business, ya know the toaster oven.
> 
> 
> How does one go from toaster ovens to a wanting fashion collection with a fashion show at Bergdorfs - she's just all over the place.  that's one thing I will give Bethenny, when she was talking to Sonja about the business side and branding.  But that's the same thing Heather was trying to tell her two seasons ago.  She just doesn't wanna hear the truth.


 
On WWHL she explained that her "team" told her it was best to get her name out there with a toaster first and then she would be ready for the world of fashion. 
She should do a line of markers for leather, that she might make money on. Remember when she colored in her Chanel?


----------



## beekmanhill

Michele26 said:


> LuAnn has a fashion collection?



Luann sold on one of the shopping channels.  I never saw the clothes.


----------



## junqueprincess

beekmanhill said:


> Her clothes are available for pre-order, and maybe pre-pay!  They are nice, but for these prices, one can go to Neiman's.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sonjamorgannewyork.com/dresses/




Thanks for the link!

Not sure about you but I don't buy $500 dresses or $1000 gowns in S M or Large!!! What a joke.


----------



## kemilia

Creativelyswank said:


> I think what's keeping me on the fence with Dorinda is that she reminds me of Ellen Barkin and I adore Ellen Barkin.



Yes--Ellen Barkin! Thank you--I couldn't put my finger on who she reminded me of. I love her hair--her bangs are always kinda floating their own way. I am so sick of the long, twirly curls on these reality women. Dorinda's hair looks like she might hack at her own bangs from time to time (us "bangs" girls do that).


----------



## beekmanhill

junqueprincess said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Not sure about you but I don't buy $500 dresses or $1000 gowns in S M or Large!!! What a joke.



Oh, I never even noticed that.  After gasping at the prices, I didn't proceed any further.


----------



## Sassys

Watching First Look:

Sonja is full of crap. I walk by her house every Saturday on my way to the gym. When you walk down the steps of her house you open the door, and there is a waiting area that has a table with magazines and 2 chairs. Then you open another door to enter the actual house (you can see this through the windows). First of all the ladies could have waitied in that area (if they were dumb enough to wait around after being denied to your "friend's" home. I personally would have left and went home.


----------



## Michele26

beekmanhill said:


> Luann sold on one of the shopping channels.  I never saw the clothes.



Thanks!


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> Watching First Look:
> 
> Sonja is full of crap. I walk by her house every Saturday on my way to the gym. When you walk down the steps of her house you open the door, and there is a waiting area that has a table with magazines and 2 chairs. Then you open another door to enter the actual house (you can see this through the windows). First of all the ladies could have waitied in that area (if they were dumb enough to wait around after being denied to your "friend's" home. I personally would have left and went home.



And peeing on the side of the road! Bethenny & Ramona have no class.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The red dress Luann is wearing in the opening titles is from her collection.

http://www.evine.com/the-countess-collection-knit-3-4-sleeved-pleated-dress/720-278.aspx


----------



## Althea G.

junqueprincess said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Not sure about you but I don't buy $500 dresses or $1000 gowns in S M or Large!!! What a joke.



Wasn't this supposed to be accessible fashion? Accessible for whom?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sonja is delusional....


----------



## beekmanhill

Vanilla Bean said:


> The red dress Luann is wearing in the opening titles is from her collection.
> 
> http://www.evine.com/the-countess-collection-knit-3-4-sleeved-pleated-dress/720-278.aspx



Oh yes, I remember looking at her in this one and thinking it was too tight or the waistline was too high or something.  But anyway, this is the pricepoint to shoot for and this style is great for on line selling.


----------



## beekmanhill

Michele26 said:


> And peeing on the side of the road! Bethenny & Ramona have no class.



I know Bethenny is sooooo busy, but NYC to Atlantic City is a couple of hours drive.  She can't plan to use a bathroom in advance, or is it all for show and attention.  There are quite a few rest stops along the way too.  They aren't out in the desert.


----------



## Creativelyswank

kemilia said:


> Yes--Ellen Barkin! Thank you--I couldn't put my finger on who she reminded me of. I love her hair--her bangs are always kinda floating their own way. I am so sick of the long, twirly curls on these reality women. Dorinda's hair looks like she might hack at her own bangs from time to time (us "bangs" girls do that).


 Do you know the twist and chop method? Even my stylist is impressed with my band hacking skills.


----------



## sgj99

Creativelyswank said:


> Do you know the twist and chop method? Even my stylist is impressed with my band hacking skills.



yes!  i trim mine every two weeks


----------



## zippie

I haven't been watching this season but saw the re-run of the last episode this morning. YIKES Dorinda has teeth that could cut steel.  Carole and Dorinda need to spend some of their money on trips to the dentist.


----------



## guccimamma

beekmanhill said:


> Her clothes are available for pre-order, and maybe pre-pay!  They are nice, but for these prices, one can go to Neiman's.
> 
> http://www.sonjamorgannewyork.com/dresses/



they are made of vegan leather, makes me itch to think of wearing a pleather dress.



sgj99 said:


> yes!  i trim mine every two weeks



i am a bang hacker. i've gotten very good at it. every week.



Creativelyswank said:


> On WWHL she explained that her "team" told her it was best to get her name out there with a toaster first and then she would be ready for the world of fashion.
> She should do a line of markers for leather, that she might make money on. Remember when she colored in her Chanel?



i think she should run a 1-800 number for psychologists.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kemilia

Creativelyswank said:


> Do you know the twist and chop method? Even my stylist is impressed with my band hacking skills.


 

Yep, I do and it works pretty well. 


And since we are speaking (kinda) of Dorinda--was it ever determined if that small apartment is really hers?


----------



## kemilia

KathyB said:


> I don't like Dorinda's daughter at all!  I can't even listen to her speak more than 5 words then I have to mute her.
> 
> Also, what's going on with those black caterpillars growing above her eyes??


 

My BF, who doesn't follow fashion at all so he doesn't know that "brows" are "in" and very important, can't stand hers and also, her big red mouth. I don't think the matte red is doing her any favors either.


----------



## Creativelyswank

kemilia said:


> My BF, who doesn't follow fashion at all so he doesn't know that "brows" are "in" and very important, can't stand hers and also, her big red mouth. I don't think the matte red is doing her any favors either.


 
It really does goes hand in hand with her over the top faux personality though doesn't it, almost like a warning label  

The best thing I learned from my exdh/stylist was the twist and chop.


----------



## buzzytoes

guccimamma said:


> they are made of vegan leather, makes me itch to think of wearing a pleather dress.



What exactly is vegan leather? Leather from an animal that is already dead, or pleather? Cuz it if is pleather why don't they call it that? Just a marketing tool?


----------



## caitlin1214

buzzytoes said:


> What exactly is vegan leather? Leather from an animal that is already dead, or pleather? Cuz it if is pleather why don't they call it that? Just a marketing tool?



Vegan leather is basically pleather, but no animal products have been used to make it. Some of the early formulations of fake leather used animal leather powder with binders.

The most common modern forms are produced using synthetic materials sourced from petroleum. A variety of plastics and synthetic microfibers are used in the production of the various types of artificial leather.



http://www.thegloss.com/2007/07/26/fashion/what-is-vegan-leather-anyway/


----------



## junqueprincess

I'm embarrassed to ask, since I don't think I've missed an episode from s1-now. Is Lady Morgan a real title or a term of endearment?


----------



## beekmanhill

junqueprincess said:


> I'm embarrassed to ask, since I don't think I've missed an episode from s1-now. Is Lady Morgan a real title or a term of endearment?



"Sonja is the ex-wife of John Adams Morgan, one of five sons of Henry S. Morgan (whose grandfather founded J.P. Morgan & Company), and Presidents John Adams and John Quincy Adams and is now the divorced mother of their fourteen-year-old daughter.  Sonja loves art, decorating, gardening, skiing, tennis, entertaining, and visiting France every chance she gets  be it for her charity work or just for pleasure as she owns a home in the South of France. She also owns a home in Telluride, Colorado where she enjoys gardening and skiing."

Sonja married a descendant of JPMorgan.  She lived the high life for 9 or so years while married to him, yachts, chalets, entertaining the high and mighty, homes all over the world, etc.  She has a daughter with him.  

She has no title but she brags about her past so much, and puts on airs, that alas I think the term Lady Morgan is more of a joke at this point.  A joke at her expense.


----------



## sgj99

beekmanhill said:


> "Sonja is the ex-wife of John Adams Morgan, one of five sons of Henry S. Morgan (whose grandfather founded J.P. Morgan & Company), and Presidents John Adams and John Quincy Adams and is now the divorced mother of their fourteen-year-old daughter.  Sonja loves art, decorating, gardening, skiing, tennis, entertaining, and visiting France every chance she gets  be it for her charity work or just for pleasure as she owns a home in the South of France. She also owns a home in Telluride, Colorado where she enjoys gardening and skiing."
> 
> Sonja married a descendant of JPMorgan.  She lived the high life for 9 or so years while married to him, yachts, chalets, entertaining the high and mighty, homes all over the world, etc.  She has a daughter with him.
> 
> *She has no title but she brags about her past so much, and puts on airs, that alas I think the term Lady Morgan is more of a joke at this point.  A joke at her expense.*



and didn't the marriage break up over her stupid decision to produce a movie that never got made and therefore lost millions?  i've also heard there was a _younger_ woman involved ... and he's as old as Moses


----------



## beekmanhill

sgj99 said:


> and didn't the marriage break up over her stupid decision to produce a movie that never got made and therefore lost millions?  i've also heard there was a _younger_ woman involved ... and he's as old as Moses



I don't know why the marriage broke up.  She did get involved in movie production, and as a result has a 7 million dollar judgement against her because that was her commitment.  The movie never gots made.. She has appealed the judgement several times, and has always lost.

Morgan was much older, and has adult children.  Doubt if they were too fond of Sonja.


----------



## junqueprincess

beekmanhill said:


> "Sonja is the ex-wife of John Adams Morgan, one of five sons of Henry S. Morgan (whose grandfather founded J.P. Morgan & Company), and Presidents John Adams and John Quincy Adams and is now the divorced mother of their fourteen-year-old daughter.  Sonja loves art, decorating, gardening, skiing, tennis, entertaining, and visiting France every chance she gets  be it for her charity work or just for pleasure as she owns a home in the South of France. She also owns a home in Telluride, Colorado where she enjoys gardening and skiing."
> 
> 
> 
> Sonja married a descendant of JPMorgan.  She lived the high life for 9 or so years while married to him, yachts, chalets, entertaining the high and mighty, homes all over the world, etc.  She has a daughter with him.
> 
> 
> 
> She has no title but she brags about her past so much, and puts on airs, that alas I think the term Lady Morgan is more of a joke at this point.  A joke at her expense.




Thank you for your insight! That's what I thought, but they've said lady Morgan so much lately I thought maybe it was real- ha!


----------



## guccimamma

dorinda's daughter makes me think of frida kahlo

ok, this is my 1st photo post...i have no idea how to make it smaller!


----------



## Baileylouise

guccimamma said:


> dorinda's daughter makes me think of frida kahlo
> 
> ok, this is my 1st photo post...i have no idea how to make it smaller!




Oh yeah , she does with the intense brows . That girl is so lazy does she think that her mum will bankroll her for the rest of her life cos no man would want her with her nasty attitude and horrible brows.


----------



## guccimamma

Baileylouise said:


> Oh yeah , she does with the intense brows . That girl is so lazy does she think that her mum will bankroll her for the rest of her life cos no man would want her with her nasty attitude and horrible brows.



her "acting" is like a high school drama girl who didn't make the cut. so obvious, and annoying.


----------



## mama13drama99

WTFFFFFF is wrong with Dorinda's daughter's eyebrows and hair line????


----------



## mama13drama99

Bethany is crass and uppity most times but I love her!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja is off her rocker.  how can she not see how rude it was to NOT invite her so called friends into her home instead of standing outside in the cold and rain?


finally I agree with the way somebody is handling Sonja.  Bethenny told her what she needed to year a few seasons ago - cut the crap, nobody cares about your former life


----------



## horse17

this episode is giving me a headache..


----------



## mama13drama99

I am in awe of Sonja!


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Sonja is off her rocker.  how can she not see how rude it was to NOT invite her so called friends into her home instead of standing outside in the cold and rain?
> 
> 
> finally I agree with the way somebody is handling Sonja.  Bethenny told her what she needed to year a few seasons ago - cut the crap, nobody cares about your former life



i agree.  that was incredibly rude not to invite her "friends" inside.  there was no excuse for that.  especially as the "host" of the trip.

and while Bethanny drives me nuts 50% of the time, the other 50% i love her.  this was one of the love moments:  telling Sonja while in the limo to cut the crap with the name dropping and all about her former life.


----------



## mama13drama99

sgj99 said:


> i agree.  that was incredibly rude not to invite her "friends" inside.  there was no excuse for that.  especially as the "host" of the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> and while Bethanny drives me nuts 50% of the time, the other 50% i love her.  this was one of the love moments:  telling Sonja while in the limo to cut the crap with the name dropping and all about her former life.




+1 for both points!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm no medical professional, but I really think Sonja needs medical attention.  She is living in the past, trying to cope by drinking and taking pills is not helping her at all


----------



## horse17

I think Carole looked great in Atlantic city......not sure about the bunny ears, but she did look cute...


----------



## sgj99

so ... did anyone else see some parallels of Scary Island?  Sonja has lost her grip on reality just like Kelly did on St Johns.  it will be interesting to see how this is handled at the reunion.  knowing Sonja, she'll just gloss over it with some nonsense about her "businesses."  maybe  she'll even accuse the others of bullying her, that hasn't been said in a while.


----------



## lho

Does anyone find this season really hard to watch?  Betheny is beyond annoying.  It's almost like everything revolves around her when she is on.  She talks so loud and her tone is so harsh.  She acts like she is above everyone around her.  I think the show was better without her.


----------



## beantownSugar

Sonja is literally insane.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Is Carol serious about having a hot body?  O.o. Who is telling her these things?


----------



## lucywife

GaudyGirl said:


> Is Carol serious about having a hot body?  O.o. Who is telling her these things?


----------



## beekmanhill

lho said:


> Does anyone find this season really hard to watch?  Betheny is beyond annoying.  It's almost like everything revolves around her when she is on.  She talks so loud and her tone is so harsh.  She acts like she is above everyone around her.  I think the show was better without her.



I had my mute button on for most of the show last night.  

They all scream and shriek and seeing Sonja drunk for the 1000 time is no fun for me.  

Ratings will be down again this week, and maybe Bravo will figure out why.  The show is no fun anymore.


----------



## Leah

In the last episode, I actually think Bethenny and Dorinda came off quite well - esp Dorinda, you could sense genuine concern when Sonja was in her worst drunken state at the end of the evening. Bettheny can be annoying when she talks over people but she was surprisingly kinder to Sonja this time, especially at the bar when Sonja just would NOT listen. I thought Bethenny would just walk out LOL 

And Sonja...good grief I don't know where to begin. 
I think a BIG part of her problem is she is deluded. I totally see how she could be sued for misrepresenting the movie deal "Oh yes we have a dozen billionaire investors interested in this movie and we've signed Scorsese and Angelina has agreed to play the lead."  She unfortunately has her own warped sense of reality - but I don't think it comes from a mean or cruel place. Just a very selective sense of perception who chooses to see what she wants to see. 

But I agree with Bethenny - deep down she is probably a sweet and generally well-meaning but highly deluded person. I loved how Bethenny called her out for being a name dropper and being pretentious "Stop with the Gstaad!!" LOL


----------



## swags

I liked the episode. I agree, Dorinda came off much better in this one. I think she should hire a better boyfriend and someone more likeable to play her daughter lol. 
Sonja kind of thrives on the crazy imo. No reason not to let your cast mates in while they wait but maybe she figured the reaction of Heather would be worth it. While Bethenny made sense with Sonja, just listening to the entire exchange was a bit grating.


----------



## swags

GaudyGirl said:


> Is Carol serious about having a hot body?  O.o. Who is telling her these things?


 
I couldn't tell if she was joking. I guess she thinks being skinny = hot.


----------



## Leah

One thing that confused me though. In the last episode Luann and Carole were at odds with each other. But they were really friendly here. They shared a ride together to Atlantic City right? I don't get that.

The hot body comment - I assume Carole meant hot body for a 50 year old?


----------



## Sassys

My thoughts on last night.

Did Bethenny pay for the trip? When they got to the first suite, Ramona and Sonja said thank you to her?

No way in hell would I share room with a munch of women on vacation. I tell my friends all the time, get your finances in order, because I am not sharing a room to save on money. Never shared a room growing up at home or in college and I am not about to start now. I will do a two bedroom suite, with my own bedroom, but other than that, I agree with Bethenny, not sharing.

Sonja said she was a hostess at restaurants when she first came to NYC and when she met her husband, so how the hell has she been in PR her entire life.

Why the hell does Carole have on lace bunny ears? This whole lace bunny ears trend is annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

**well you about to stay annoyed** I wore my bunny ears out last weekend - LOL.  My boo was like 'uh, Easter is over and you're a bit early for Halloween'  


Bethenny actually didn't annoy me this episode.  I really feel for Sonja's daughter, how miserable it must be to live with a woman that can't think in reality.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> **well you about to stay annoyed** I wore my bunny ears out last weekend - LOL.  My boo was like 'uh, Easter is over and you're a bit early for Halloween'
> 
> 
> Bethenny actually didn't annoy me this episode.  I really feel for Sonja's daughter, how miserable it must be to live with a woman that can't think in reality.


 
LOL. Please tell me, why the bunny ears?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> LOL. Please tell me, why the bunny ears?


 
Why not?  I was bored and we were celebrating.  It was fun


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Why not?  I was bored and we were celebrating.  It was fun


 
LOL. You darling crack me up every time. Get back HERE!!!!


----------



## nycmom

Sassys said:


> My thoughts on last night.
> 
> Did Bethenny pay for the trip?



Bravo covers costs but most expenses are comped in exchange for promo placements


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ya'll see how Bethenny pulled out her Skinny Girl in the tacky limo?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Ya'll see how Bethenny pulled out her Skinny Girl in the tacky limo?


 
It was also in the first suite they went to.


----------



## Michele26

These women are embarrassing to be with. Ramona is so loud she annoys me. Bethenny was really speaking from the heart to Sonja, but she really is delusional living in the pass.


----------



## Love4H

I feel horrible for Sonja. 
She's Blanche from A Streetcar Named Desire. The same delusional naive girl living in her magnificent past and not being able to live in the present.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Ya'll see how Bethenny pulled out her Skinny Girl in the tacky limo?


 
I was puzzled as to why they just didn't get a Mercedes Sprinter instead of the tacky limo.


----------



## stacyredbird

> Does anyone find this season really hard to watch? Betheny is beyond annoying. It's almost like everything revolves around her when she is on. She talks so loud and her tone is so harsh. She acts like she is above everyone around her. I think the show was better without her.



yes, I do.....until last night.  This is the Bethany that I remember and love.  She was so funny and started acting like herself again last night.  The other episodes leading up to this I could hardly stand to watch.  Her harsh tone and all about me and my poor busy life was just too much.   I was starting to really dislike her.


----------



## sgj99

Sonja in Atlantic City = Kelly on Scary Island
i saw a lot of parallels in crazy unexplained behavior.


----------



## Sassys

lho said:


> Does anyone find this season really hard to watch?  Betheny is beyond annoying.  It's almost like everything revolves around her when she is on.  She talks so loud and her tone is so harsh.  She acts like she is above everyone around her.  I think the show was better without her.


 
I have been a Bethenny fan from day one, so no complaints from me (yes the homeless comment was out of line). I love how she tells it like it is whether you like it or not (she could care less). Yes, sometimes she should  tame her no filter attitude; but either way, she could care less if you like her or not and that is why I like her. 

I always tell people, "I am never going to loose sleep over whether someone likes me or not". I know who my true friends are (and they will put me in my place if my non filter is to much) and that is all that matters to me.

This is also one of the reasons the Beverly Hills women drive me nuts. They cry over every little damn argument. They are all to damn old and sensitive for that.


----------



## lucywife

I stopped watching previous season of RHoNY because it was too boring with crazy people getting into drunken fights. This season I am watching only because of Bethenny, but it slowly becomes Sonja's one woman show.


----------



## caitlin1214

The fur coat incident is the next episode for me. 
God, that was incredibly rude (and awkward!) 

Couldn't she have asked the hostess as she came in whether or not they had a coat check and if so, would they check her fur? 

(Of course not. That's what a reasonable/logical person would do.)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dorinda had me cracking up when she said "well John John is dead so..." and just kept walking.


I can tolerate Dorinda when she's not with her man or her daughter


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Leah said:


> One thing that confused me though. In the last episode Luann and Carole were at odds with each other. But they were really friendly here. They shared a ride together to Atlantic City right? I don't get that.
> 
> The hot body comment - I assume Carole meant hot body for a 50 year old?




I thought she was kidding because the shirt had the fake body painted on - I should watch again


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Dorinda had me cracking up when she said "well John John is dead so..." and just kept walking.
> 
> 
> I can tolerate Dorinda when she's not with her man or her daughter




your right...I liked her and Louann last night...


----------



## horse17

I can not understand woman going somewhere for a good time who end up getting drunk, yelling and screaming and acting completely wild...seems like Ramona and of course Sonja both still enjoy that...


----------



## junqueprincess

gottaluvmybags said:


> I thought she was kidding because the shirt had the fake body painted on - I should watch again




When I saw it I thought the same, she was JK.


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> I can not understand woman going somewhere for a good time who end up getting drunk, yelling and screaming and acting completely wild...seems like Ramona and of course Sonja both still enjoy that...


 
you would think going away you'd want to just be chill.  Not with Ramona and Sonja in tow, that will never happen.  They can't hold their liquor


----------



## Sweetpea83

horse17 said:


> I can not understand woman going somewhere for a good time who end up getting drunk, yelling and screaming and acting completely wild...seems like Ramona and of course Sonja both still enjoy that...


 I have a friend that acts that way when she drinks..and somehow I would be the one stuck babysitting her..so annoying.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> Dorinda had me cracking up when she said "well John John is dead so..." and just kept walking.
> 
> 
> I can tolerate Dorinda when she's not with her man or her daughter



I thought the same thing! The daughter needs to go!


----------



## mama13drama99

chowlover2 said:


> I thought the same thing! The daughter needs to go!




Her eyebrows and hairline really annoy and scare me!   For the daughter to not be a main character (LOL), I wonder why she's so nerve wrecking [emoji57]???  Like of all the brain cell destroying shows I watch, she gets under my skin for no reason and has little relevance on shoe.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Dorinda had me cracking up when she said "well John John is dead so..." and just kept walking.
> 
> 
> I can tolerate Dorinda when she's not with her man or her daughter



that was funny, i too like Dorinda as long she's not with her boyfriend or daughter.  both of them are annoying and bring out the worst of Dorinda.  when she's with the girls she comes across as the sane one.



horse17 said:


> your right...I liked her and Louann last night...



i liked it when LuAnn said something about her role as guardian of the snatch, making sure Sonja wasn't flashing everyone.  Lu isn't the snob she once was.


----------



## chowlover2

What amazes me about Sonja, is that she wants to be treated like Lady Morgan on the one hand, but in real life acts so trashy on TV. I feel so bad for her daughter, all this nonsense with her Mom on TV can't be easy for her.


----------



## lucywife

chowlover2 said:


> I thought the same thing! The daughter needs to go!


  Dorinda would disagree. Daughter doesn't bother me, she's a sheltered kid, overacting for the cameras.


----------



## 30gold

Love4H said:


> I feel horrible for Sonja.
> She's Blanche from A Streetcar Named Desire. The same delusional naive girl living in her magnificent past and not being able to live in the present.


 


Now this is spot on! +1


----------



## lucywife

^ or Blue Jasmine.


----------



## chowlover2

Or Miss Havisham in Great Expectations!


----------



## GaudyGirl

gottaluvmybags said:


> I thought she was kidding because the shirt had the fake body painted on - I should watch again



I might lean that way too if it weren't for a dozen other little things that point to her thinking she's hot crap. Remember her tag line last year?


----------



## Jeneen

DC-Cutie said:


> Dorinda had me cracking up when she said "well John John is dead so..." and just kept walking.
> 
> 
> I can tolerate Dorinda when she's not with her man or her daughter




Yes! That was the best. Deadpan Dorinda. 

I was watching WWHL and Diddy said he had never partied with Sonja or been on her "yacht"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jeneen said:


> Yes! That was the best. Deadpan Dorinda.
> 
> I was watching WWHL and Diddy said he had never partied with Sonja or been on her "yacht"


 
Damn Diddy crushing her 'luxury lifestyle' dreams - LOL


I believe Diddy.  He's RICH he ain't gots ta lie about partying on her yacht


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> Damn Diddy crushing her 'luxury lifestyle' dreams - LOL
> 
> 
> I believe Diddy.  He's RICH he ain't gots ta lie about partying on her yacht



I love Diddy's style, he almost always looks like a million bucks.

Note to Kanye, if you want to be taken seriously in the fashion world, follow his lead.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jeneen said:


> Yes! That was the best. Deadpan Dorinda.
> 
> I was watching WWHL and Diddy said he had never partied with Sonja or been on her "yacht"



I believe him, but if you read about the lifestyle, homes etc, of ex hubby, she did live quite an entitled life with him.  It was above and beyond the "normal rich" lifestyle.  

She was Tweeting from Thailand a few weeks ago, seemed to be there for a luxurious vacay, so she isn't exactly living the low life even now for all her woes.

I feel sorry for her daughter.  She's at the age where this stuff must be so embarrassing.


----------



## swags

I think Sonja likely met some of these celebs she mentions at parties rather than partied with them.


----------



## Jeneen

swags said:


> I think Sonja likely met some of these celebs she mentions at parties rather than partied with them.




Exactly. I've been to a club and jay-z Happened to be there but I never say I partied with jay-z. If I had met him I just would say I met him... Not act like were rubbing elbows. 

Sonja Also exaggerates her career. Just because you promoted people does not mean you are in PR


----------



## Love4H

Well, once  in NYC  I was just going somewhere when Robert De Niro was leaving some cafe and hit me with the opening door. 
And yes, I tell everyone Robert De Niro hit on me


----------



## Nahreen

love4h said:


> well, once  in nyc  i was just going somewhere when robert de niro was leaving some cafe and hit me with the opening door.
> And yes, i tell everyone robert de niro hit on me :d



lol:-d


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Damn Diddy crushing her 'luxury lifestyle' dreams - LOL
> 
> 
> I believe Diddy.  He's RICH he ain't gots ta lie about partying on her yacht


----------



## Althea G.

I have to give Bethenny credit for at least trying with Sonja. But she's going to hit the same brick wall everyone else did.


----------



## Leah

Love4H said:


> Well, once  in NYC  I was just going somewhere when Robert De Niro was leaving some cafe and hit me with the opening door.
> And yes, I tell everyone Robert De Niro hit on me



Haha! That is awesome!


----------



## coconutsboston

What was Bethenny saying in the last episode?  Smokey eye updo...huh?  Is she saying Gstaad?


----------



## Sassys

Okay, I'm going to say it. Besides Jill and I am sure Heather does; do any of these women have black friends?


----------



## DC-Cutie

here we go with the doctor that doesn't mind having a counseling session televised...


----------



## horse17

"I have no home".....please bethenny...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Okay, I'm going to say it. Besides Jill and I am sure Heather does; do any of these women have black friends?


 
you talked it up.  carole has a black friend


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> "I have no home".....please bethenny...


 
I want to jump through the TV and choke her!


----------



## horse17

^...I know....little ridiculous Beth......that comment about her mother was aweful...seems like she had a terrible family life....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I want to jump through the TV and choke her!



Like season 1 and 2 when she said she was broke but lived in a i bedroom upper eastside doorman building that cost $2600 a month.


----------



## Sassys

working out in the bathroom?


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> working out in the bathroom?


Made me a bit sad my bathroom isn't large enough to work out in while people deliver me fabulous shoes...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Like season 1 and 2 when she said she was broke but lived in a i bedroom upper eastside doorman building that cost $2600 a month.



How do you know how much she paid?

She's sayng she was broke until 6 years ago, but that can't be right. Because if I recall age was married to a wealthy/comfortable  guy at one point.


----------



## lucywife

Poor Beth, that father-figure of hers is not wise loving parent she seeks. And to think that he was the only one who was relatively kind to her. No words


----------



## sgj99

LuAnn was right when she referred to Carole and Adam's age difference as "Sonja young."  while Carole may not have liked the comparison it's true.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> LuAnn was right when she referred to Carole and Adam's age difference as "Sonja young."  while Carole may not have liked the comparison it's true.


I agree...she seemed so shocked....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> How do you know how much she paid?
> 
> She's sayng she was broke until 6 years ago, but that can't be right. Because if I recall age was married to a wealthy/comfortable  guy at one point.



My old co-worker lived in her building (her parents paid her rent). my Friend works in real estate and looked up what a 1bedroom rent cost in that building (at the time Bethenny lived there). We couldn't understand how she could claim to be broke and lived in that building.

I forget what year but she was engaged to a really rich guy. She moved to Chicago for him and hated it. She was in love with someone else. She pawned the engagement ring and lived on the money in NYC (its all in her book).


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> I agree...she seemed so shocked....



and offended.  but it's the truth!

she's around 50 and he's 28 - i'm almost 52 and just can't relate at all to the idea of dating someone so much younger than myself.  i think Carole likes to think of herself as bohemian, kind of a "hippy-dippy" girl (to borrow a phrase from George Carlin, which dates me) and dating a boy/man young enough to be your son is cool.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> and offended.  but it's the truth!
> 
> she's around 50 and he's 28 - i'm almost 52 and just can't relate at all to the idea of dating someone so much younger than myself.  i think Carole likes to think of herself as bohemian, kind of a "hippy-dippy" girl (to borrow a phrase from George Carlin, which dates me) and dating a boy/man young enough to be your son is cool.



You are not alone. I've dated several men younger than myself. 7 years is the cut off for me. I had a guy 11 yrs younger pursue me and I just could not go out with him. I just felt he was too young. 22 yrs is a big difference, he could be her son...


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> and offended.  but it's the truth!
> 
> she's around 50 and he's 28 - i'm almost 52 and* just can't relate at all to the idea of dating someone so much younger than myself.*  i think Carole likes to think of herself as bohemian, kind of a "hippy-dippy" girl (to borrow a phrase from George Carlin, which dates me) and dating a boy/man young enough to be your son is cool.


 
ITA...I know a lot of woman like the idea of a younger guy...even much younger.........does nothing for me...


----------



## caitlin1214

I couldn't tolerate it if someone insisted on ordering for me, especially if I didn't get to choose what I wanted to eat. 

The only time somone ordered for me was when I had laryngitis and my friend placed my Starbucks order for me (after I wrote it down how I liked it).

Was the fur coat incident in the Bethenny's birthday party episode? Because if it was, I must have missed it. 

Again, very awkward.


----------



## Baglady41

What the hell was that clown scene?! So creepy.


----------



## lucywife

sgj99 said:


> i think Carole likes to think of herself as bohemian, kind of a "hippy-dippy" girl (to borrow a phrase from George Carlin, which dates me) and dating a boy/man young enough to be your son is cool.


 yes. It puzzles me how someone who looks like her has so much self-confidence btw. Not that there is anything wrong with it, but still.


----------



## horse17

^...actually I think she looks better this season......in some shots she looks scary, but overall I think shes sort of attractive....maybe its her hair...and shes very thin, so she can pull off most anything....


----------



## lucywife

^ she's the opposite of attractive for me, sorry. It's not really about her face, but the feeling I have when looking at her, listening her talking. She's just gross.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Carole looks ridiculous with that knit hat poofed up on her head. She is such a tryhard.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carol's her face looks softer (thanks fillers) but I don't find her all that attractive.


----------



## katran26

DC-Cutie said:


> Carol's her face looks softer (thanks fillers) but I don't find her all that attractive.



Yeah, me neither. And she seems very arrogant about her figure. Sure, she's thin, but the other women on the show I think have nicer figures (Kristen and LuAnn for ex).


----------



## horse17

I think Ramona looks very good now.....some of those women at the lunch were pretty scary..and yes, Carole did look stupid with the hat...what is she trying to prove?


----------



## sgj99

caitlin1214 said:


> I couldn't tolerate it if someone insisted on ordering for me, especially if I didn't get to choose what I wanted to eat.
> 
> The only time somone ordered for me was when I had laryngitis and my friend placed my Starbucks order for me (after I wrote it down how I liked it).
> 
> *Was the fur coat incident in the Bethenny's birthday party episode? Because if it was, I must have missed it. *
> 
> Again, very awkward.



there was an incident with a fur coat?   when, where?  i know Ramona wears one a lot ...


----------



## caitlin1214

sgj99 said:


> there was an incident with a fur coat?   when, where?  i know Ramona wears one a lot ...



Dorinda asking a random guy in a restaurant to check her coat, assuming he works there. 

When he pointed out he didn't, she apologized and later told the camera she gave money to a guy in a wheelchair, assuming he's homeless.


----------



## beekmanhill

According to one of the sites that I'll look up later, info from divorce documents states that Bethenny had 22mil in assets in 2010 BEFORE the Beam sale.  So I believe nothing she says.

And as poster said, that apt she lived in in season one was not cheap.  She's always been a hustler, to her credit I guess, but the poor me routine has worn thin.

Edited to add the link

http://pagesix.com/2015/05/19/legal-papers-reveal-bethenny-frankels-eye-popping-wealth/


----------



## sgj99

caitlin1214 said:


> Dorinda asking a random guy in a restaurant to check her coat, assuming he works there.
> 
> When he pointed out he didn't, she apologized and later told the camera she gave money to a guy in a wheelchair, assuming he's homeless.



okay, i remember that.  she really looked quite snobbish and foolish in that scene.


----------



## caitlin1214

sgj99 said:


> okay, i remember that.  she really looked quite snobbish and foolish in that scene.



Which episode was that in, because I missed it?


Although they pretty much showed it in all its awkward glory when they were previewing the episode it was supposed to be in.


----------



## Sassys

This is Bethenny's old building from season 1 and 2 when she claims she was broke. As I said, my old co-worker lived their (her parents paid her rent $2600.00), don't know if she still lives there, but Bethenny had the same floor plan she had.


Full service Boutique Condominium. 24 hour Concierge, full time super, residents courtyard, roof deck,central laundry, pet friendly.  Lower floors have only 4 apartments per floor, most units have balconies.

Us New Yorkers know, there is no such thing as broke when you live on the upper east side.


----------



## Sassys

This is the new apartment she is renovating for her and Brynn now


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Okay, I'm going to say it. Besides Jill and I am sure Heather does; do any of these women have black friends?



does aviva's new mom count? did they get married? i must know.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> does aviva's new mom count? did they get married? i must know.


 
LOL. Yes they got married. I posted the pictures pages back.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> LOL. Yes they got married. I posted the pictures pages back.



makes me shiver.


----------



## chowlover2

In an episode of Bethenny Ever After she was doing a promo tour for SG in Colorado and saying that she used to come out for weekends with her boyfriend and then always stay a day or 2 longer because she loved to snowboard. An expensive hobby for some who is broke.


----------



## sgj99

caitlin1214 said:


> Which episode was that in, because I missed it?
> 
> 
> Although they pretty much showed it in all its awkward glory when they were previewing the episode it was supposed to be in.



maybe episode 2 or 3???


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassy, girl.... you scaring me...  I know this info is probably public record, but it's a bit much posting the floor plan, building, rent, etc.


----------



## DC-Cutie

new hairdo


----------



## GoGlam

I consider $2600 almost cheap for a doorman building in NY. It doesn't look too renovated so that's probably why.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> new hairdo


----------



## Love4H

2600 for a 2 bedroom on ues? 
It's a great deal.


----------



## beekmanhill

Love4H said:


> 2600 for a 2 bedroom on ues?
> It's a great deal.



I believe it was one bedroom, and don't forget this was how many years ago?

Right after the real estate crash of 2008, rents and purchase prices tumbled for a while and stabilized.   Lots of people couldn't even sell their apartments.  Then two, three years ago, the upward trend started again.


----------



## swags

Bethenny says people don't know about her past but I remember her saying often how dysfunctional her childhood was. It seems she had the stepfather on to prove she is right and it was less about healing. I kind of agreed with him that she should stop living it and move on.


----------



## junqueprincess

horse17 said:


> ^...actually I think she looks better this season......in some shots she looks scary, but overall I think shes sort of attractive....maybe its her hair...and shes very thin, so she can pull off most anything....




I think she has looked way better in past seasons. I think without a doubt she has overdone the Voluma in her cheeks it looks doughy now. Voluma is a Juvederm filler that restores your checks. Some is great too much, aliens appear, ala some of the California girls.


Also, I don't understand Lu's response to her boyfriend?? Is it the niece or because he's the "help" as she tweeted last week.
So let me get this straight, it is ok for your niece to date the help, but not your friend. Really over the top reaction by Luann, we are not getting the whole story.


----------



## sgj99

junqueprincess said:


> I think she has looked way better in past seasons. I think without a doubt she has overdone the Voluma in her cheeks it looks doughy now. Voluma is a Juvederm filler that restores your checks. Some is great too much, aliens appear, ala some of the California girls.
> 
> 
> Also, I don't understand Lu's response to her boyfriend?? Is it the niece or because he's the "help" as she tweeted last week.
> So let me get this straight, it is ok for your niece to date the help, but not your friend. Really over the top reaction by Luann, we are not getting the whole story.



to much filler and she's ends up looking like the Grinch because of her strong jaw line and pointy chin.

and yes, Lu is over-acting for the screen time i think.  if the niece is okay with it than why is Lu so hot and bothered about it ... seems silly and stupid on her part, IMO.  although i think Carole is foolish for dating someone so much younger than herself (and yes, if it was a man dating a much younger woman i'd think the same thing).  there is at least 20 years of an age difference between the two.


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:


> This is the new apartment she is renovating for her and Brynn now



Perhaps LU was eyeing him for herself. .. Not for a  relationship, but to have cute young men around for flirting.   Now she can't flirt with this one b/c her friend is dating him. 






junqueprincess said:


> I think she has looked way better in past seasons. I think without a doubt she has overdone the Voluma in her cheeks it looks doughy now. Voluma is a Juvederm filler that restores your checks. Some is great too much, aliens appear, ala some of the California girls.
> 
> 
> Also, I don't understand Lu's response to her boyfriend?? Is it the niece or because he's the "help" as she tweeted last week.
> So let me get this straight, it is ok for your niece to date the help, but not your friend. Really over the top reaction by Luann, we are not getting the whole story.


----------



## horse17

I must be naive, but I think its because of Lu's niece...sorry, but I dont get all  the hype about this guy...


----------



## swags

I don't think Lu should be so upset over it unless the guy is still banging the niece and Luann is aware of it. I also think Carole looks foolish. I bet the guy is enjoying some tv time that could perhaps launch his career while getting laid at the same time.


Also thought Victoria's "art" was nasty. How can Luann act like that is something to be proud of?


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I don't think Lu should be so upset over it unless the guy is still banging the niece and Luann is aware of it. I also think Carole looks foolish. I bet the guy is enjoying some tv time that could perhaps launch his career while getting laid at the same time.
> 
> 
> Also thought Victoria's "art" was nasty. How can Luann act like that is something to be proud of?


 
Lu will always be proud of Victoria, even after she made some nasty racist comment....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Sassy, girl.... you scaring me...  I know this info is probably public record, but it's a bit much posting the floor plan, building, rent, etc.


 
You know I have a friends in real estate in LA and NYC and all three of us like to look at homes and floorplans. I never posted anyone's address so not sure what the big deal is. Just making conversation with others here. If the three of us have a conversation on something deal with real estate I sometimes share it with others here.

Why is it okay for people to post such info here
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/more-celebrity-homes-35775.html
http://variety.com/v/dirt/
http://www.celebdigs.com/

Again, I never post people's address or price they paid. I only mentioned her price, because she could not have been broke if her rent alone was $2600 a month.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> You know I have a friends in real estate in LA and NYC and all three of us like to look at homes and floorplans. I never posted anyone's address so not sure what the big deal is. Just making conversation with others here. If the three of us have a conversation on something deal with real estate I sometimes share it with others here.
> 
> Why is it okay for people to post such info here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/more-celebrity-homes-35775.html
> http://variety.com/v/dirt/
> http://www.celebdigs.com/
> 
> Again, I never post people's address or price they paid. I only mentioned her price, because she could not have been broke if her rent alone was $2600 a month.



i love real estate and the public facts that go along with it. my idea of porn.


----------



## zippie

Now I know who Dorinda's daughter looks like, the wicked witch in the Wizard Of Oz.


----------



## Love4H

beekmanhill said:


> I believe it was one bedroom, and don't forget this was how many years ago?
> 
> Right after the real estate crash of 2008, rents and purchase prices tumbled for a while and stabilized.   Lots of people couldn't even sell their apartments.  Then two, three years ago, the upward trend started again.



I thought she changed one bedroom into an office. So I thought it was a 2 bedrooms apt.
Anyway i don't think it was a bad price at all. My friend back then paid 3500 for a 2 bedroom on UES.


----------



## guccimamma

Love4H said:


> 2600 for a 2 bedroom on ues?
> It's a great deal.



i don't know prices there, but that doesn't sound to bad. includes everything? no taxes to pay on it....not bad at all


----------



## Sassys

Love4H said:


> I thought she changed one bedroom into an office. So I thought it was a 2 bedrooms apt.
> Anyway i don't think it was a bad price at all. My friend back then paid 3500 for a 2 bedroom on UES.


 
That was the apartment downtown when she and Jason first moved in together when she was pregnant.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> i love real estate and the public facts that go along with it. my idea of porn.


 

Me to. Me and my friends that are agents love talking about it and love looking at floor plans. I always ask them real estate stuff, because I am curious.


----------



## beekmanhill

Love4H said:


> I thought she changed one bedroom into an office. So I thought it was a 2 bedrooms apt.
> Anyway i don't think it was a bad price at all. My friend back then paid 3500 for a 2 bedroom on UES.



I'm talking pre Jason Hoppy on the UES.   She had no office then.  She was "poor."  She had Jason number one who wouldn't marry her.     

Then she moved downtown to the rental.  Don't know how much that was.  Yes, there she converted a bedroom to an office.  From there they moved to the co-op in dispute on Hudson Street.   

CurbedNY usually has all the info on this stuff.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Me to. Me and my friends that are agents love talking about it and love looking at floor plans. I always ask them real estate stuff, because I am curious.



i loved the show that used to be on called "Selling New York."  i got to see some wonderful apartments and the woman with the two daughters that were all realtors together had some fabulous bags, shoes, and all those things we like to oogle.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Me to. Me and my friends that are agents love talking about it and love looking at floor plans. I always ask them real estate stuff, because I am curious.



my friends always ask why i am not an agent...i wouldn't have the patience to deal with the people. 

i yell at the tv when people don't pick the home i prefer on house hunters.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> my friends always ask why i am not an agent...i wouldn't have the patience to deal with the people.
> 
> *i yell at the tv when people don't pick the home i prefer on house hunters*.


 

Me Too!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Me Too!!!!



don't get me going on that property virgin show, i'd whack those people over the head with my clipboard.

this is why i am not a realtor.


----------



## chowlover2

sassys said:


> me too!!!!



+2!


----------



## slang

sgj99 said:


> i loved the show that used to be on called "Selling New York."  i got to see some wonderful apartments and the woman with the two daughters that were all realtors together had some fabulous bags, shoes, and all those things we like to oogle.



I loved that show & the ladies great bags, shoes and jewellery - that show had it all!!!
I wonder what happened to them, they had a family agency so I assume they are all still working there...


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I loved that show & the ladies great bags, shoes and jewellery - that show had it all!!!
> I wonder what happened to them, they had a family agency so I assume they are all still working there...


 
I loved that show. really just watched for the handbags, though


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> i love real estate and the public facts that go along with it. my idea of porn.


lol!...me too!


----------



## BalLVLover

sgj99 said:


> i loved the show that used to be on called "Selling New York."  i got to see some wonderful apartments and the woman with the two daughters that were all realtors together had some fabulous bags, shoes, and all those things we like to oogle.



I liked that show too!





guccimamma said:


> my friends always ask why i am not an agent...i wouldn't have the patience to deal with the people.
> 
> 
> 
> i yell at the tv when people don't pick the home i prefer on house hunters.




I'm an agent, but I don't work in real estate very often anymore because the people just drove me crazy.....the money wasn't worth my stress. 

I'm the same on house hunters [emoji6] but I really only like to watch the international one because the people drive me nuts on the regular one.

Oops......Back to topic.[emoji16]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

guccimamma said:


> my friends always ask why i am not an agent...i wouldn't have the patience to deal with the people.
> 
> i yell at the tv when people don't pick the home i prefer on house hunters.



Same here!! I also LOVE how people want everything in the world, top notch everything and a little a$$ budget LOL


----------



## buzzytoes

Her new apt doesn't look very big. Can she not afford more than that? Seems smaller than the place she and Jason renovated. Plus wtf wants to waste precious space with an "open air atrium" when the place is not that big to begin with??


----------



## guccimamma

Glitterandstuds said:


> Same here!! I also LOVE how people want everything in the world, top notch everything and a little a$$ budget LOL



especially when it shows where they are living to begin with. 

i saw you living in your apartment with your 1995 sofa and a giant cat tree....now you will only consider honed calcutta marble and reclaimed  19th century barnwood floors?

for 200k, and better make it a lowball offer.

i'm so evil, i couldn't do it.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> I loved that show. really just watched for the handbags, though



the mom and daughters had some fantastic bags ... great eye candy!


----------



## BalLVLover

Glitterandstuds said:


> Same here!! I also LOVE how people want everything in the world, top notch everything and a little a$$ budget LOL




I especially love it when they move to Europe or to a place like Singapore where everyone knows the apartments are smaller and then they complain about how the rooms are sooooo much smaller than what they had in America. Yes, they are smaller, deal with it and stop *****ing.


----------



## creighbaby

Carole needs to stop dressing like she hangs out at a mall. The super short skirt and the thigh high boots/stockings she wore to the boxing match was cringe-inducing. Just because she is thin doesn't mean she should wear everything that fits.


----------



## sgj99

creighbaby said:


> Carole needs to stop dressing like she hangs out at a mall. The super short skirt and the thigh high boots/stockings she wore to the boxing match was cringe-inducing. Just because she is thin doesn't mean she should wear everything that fits.



i agree.


----------



## Graw

sgj99 said:


> to much filler and she's ends up looking like the Grinch because of her strong jaw line and pointy chin.
> 
> and yes, Lu is over-acting for the screen time i think.  if the niece is okay with it than why is Lu so hot and bothered about it ... seems silly and stupid on her part, IMO.  although i think Carole is foolish for dating someone so much younger than herself (and yes, if it was a man dating a much younger woman i'd think the same thing).  there is at least 20 years of an age difference between the two.



Lu is NOT going to be booted from the show again! By any means necessary she will have to stir up controversy. 



horse17 said:


> I must be naive, but I think its because of Lu's niece...sorry, but I dont get all  the hype about this guy...



Lu is not leaving the show, that is all. 



guccimamma said:


> i love real estate and the public facts that go along with it. my idea of porn.


Yes! I have all the apps. I check often, I enjoy browsing. 



Glitterandstuds said:


> Same here!! I also LOVE how people want everything in the world, top notch everything and a little a$$ budget LOL



I wonder have these people performed any research.  They seem out of touch.



guccimamma said:


> especially when it shows where they are living to begin with.
> 
> i saw you living in your apartment with your 1995 sofa and a giant cat tree....now you will only consider honed calcutta marble and reclaimed  19th century barnwood floors?
> 
> for 200k, and better make it a lowball offer.
> 
> i'm so evil, i couldn't do it.


Haha  This is why I like the property brothers, they give people an immediate dose of reality.


----------



## Carson123

Graw said:


> Haha  This is why I like the property brothers, they give people an immediate dose of reality.




I actually think property brothers is one of the most unfortunately fake shows on HGTV. They always get a house and rehab costs in their budget.  Even when unexpected expenses come up during the rehab, they somehow always end up on budget at the end. Same thing with their buying and selling show. Wish everything in real estate ended up so perfect. [emoji41]


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carson123 said:


> I actually think property brothers is one of the most unfortunately fake shows on HGTV. They always get a house and rehab costs in their budget.  Even when unexpected expenses come up during the rehab, they somehow always end up on budget at the end. Same thing with their buying and selling show. Wish everything in real estate ended up so perfect. [emoji41]


 
that show is so fake it's ridiculous.  Like how can you just start tearing down a house and then remember 'oh no, we don't have a permit' and the BAM you've got a permit.  Then, 'we are way over budget" and then BAM they magically find money.


The show gets so much sponsorship and free stuff (furnishings)

and the brothers are corny


----------



## Graw

Noooo.  I want to believe it is real.  When they can't afford something they remove it from the budget.  There are times they don't renovate a room because of unforeseen costs. 

When they renovated their family home it took several months because they waited for permits.



Carson123 said:


> I actually think property brothers is one of the most unfortunately fake shows on HGTV. They always get a house and rehab costs in their budget.  Even when unexpected expenses come up during the rehab, they somehow always end up on budget at the end. Same thing with their buying and selling show. Wish everything in real estate ended up so perfect. [emoji41]





DC-Cutie said:


> that show is so fake it's ridiculous.  Like how can you just start tearing down a house and then remember 'oh no, we don't have a permit' and the BAM you've got a permit.  Then, 'we are way over budget" and then BAM they magically find money.
> 
> 
> The show gets so much sponsorship and free stuff (furnishings)
> 
> and the brothers are corny


----------



## michie

Um...House Hunters and Property Virgins are both "dramatized", too. Among other things, since when does a TV host tell you that you've closed on your house and preaent you with the keys lol?


----------



## Carson123

michie said:


> Um...House Hunters and Property Virgins are both "dramatized", too. Among other things, since when does a TV host tell you that you've closed on your house and preaent you with the keys lol?




They are, but not to the ridiculousness of property brothers. This is coming from a real estate broker. 


And they never give keys at the end of house hunters. And I don't think she ever gives them the keys at the end of property Virgins but does sometimes say "congrats you bought a house " after they get an offer accepted, which is a bit annoying.


----------



## michie

Nah, I've definitely seen the hosts of Property Virgins pop up at the end waving keys and the couples act surprised, like a closing never even took place.


----------



## DC-Cutie

my co-worker was on one of these shows.  They had already sold their home and moved into a new one.  The new owners (portrayed by 2 other co-workers posed as a couple) hadn't moved in yet, so they had my co-worker bring back furniture, scatter kids toys, put crap on the fridge - you know to give it a lived in look.


they said it took 7 hrs to film 1 scene.  It was torture.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so back to Sonja - being delusional is a mental illness, correct?


Dorinda sounds like she needs to blow her nose, like it's stuffed


----------



## krissa

DC-Cutie said:


> so back to Sonja - being delusional is a mental illness, correct?
> 
> 
> Dorinda sounds like she needs to blow her nose, like it's stuffed



Lol she does sound very nasal!


----------



## krissa

She finally released a product. Sorry if this was posted already.


----------



## Love4H

Her dresses and jewelry pieces are available too. 

Very cute indeed and veryu h her style. 
But not "affordable luxury" as she stated it earlier. Kind of pricy. But I expect good quality for that price.


----------



## beekmanhill

Her sizes are S,M, and Large.

Not for those prices.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Most of the stuff is not even available to ship until mid June-July!

And I agree, S, M, L sizes with those price tags? Uh, no!


----------



## anabanana745

beekmanhill said:


> Her sizes are S,M, and Large.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for those prices.




Very puzzled why she would go with that kind of sizing. Just checked out the collection and there are s lot of beautiful pieces but who would order an evening wear gown with the sizing s,m,l lol seriously??


----------



## Graw

The pieces look great. I hope she has a Manhattan  "clothing party" to sell a few pieces in person.  I prefer trying things on.  I think she's going to be incredibly successful and in departments stores when all the "kinks" are out.


----------



## junqueprincess

I absolutely hate the blouse Kristen has on in the opening the hot pink sleeveless with the oversized tail. I cringe every time I see it, I dislike it more now then the 1st episode.


----------



## Graw

http://www.vcpost.com/articles/6945...aloof-ex-husband-botched-star-paul-nassif.htm


An article stating Sonja and Nassif were flirty and friendly therefore dating! 

Interesting


----------



## guccimamma

Graw said:


> http://www.vcpost.com/articles/6945...aloof-ex-husband-botched-star-paul-nassif.htm
> 
> 
> An article stating Sonja and Nassif were flirty and friendly therefore dating!
> 
> Interesting




this man must love to suffer.


----------



## Michele26

guccimamma said:


> this man must love to suffer.


----------



## chowlover2

Graw said:


> http://www.vcpost.com/articles/6945...aloof-ex-husband-botched-star-paul-nassif.htm
> 
> 
> An article stating Sonja and Nassif were flirty and friendly therefore dating!
> 
> Interesting



Run Paul, Run!


----------



## Bentley1

Paul's just looking
To get his surfboard waxed. This will fizzle out when he's bored with her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja's pics in that magazine photoshopped to HELL!!!!  she looks wicked.


Ramona looks possessed when discussing her new sports bar/restaurant.... oh and bringing Mario dinner.


----------



## chowlover2

Bentley1 said:


> Paul's just looking
> To get his surfboard waxed. This will fizzle out when he's bored with her.


----------



## horse17

I thought it was funny when Lu said about carole.."she doesnt get up until noon, she doesnt water her plants and she doesnt use her kitchen".....lol!


----------



## chowlover2

Dorinda on her own is fine, it's the boyfriend and daughter I have issues with, don't like either.


----------



## sgj99

i hope Dorinda throws it all back in Ramona's face about the whole "John" conversation Ramona had with LuAnn and then repeated it to Dorinda ... i don't blame LuAnn for being mad at her, she acted like she wasn't a participant in any of the John-slamming.


and i just have to add:  i usually don't watch Andy's WWHL show but i wanted to see Bethanny interview him and i was very entertained.  she asked great questions and i liked his answers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> Dorinda on her own is fine, it's the boyfriend and daughter I have issues with, don't like either.


 
that's my thought on her.  When she has scenes with her daughter, I leave the room


----------



## zaara10

I don't blame Bethany. I'd choose my kid over coworkers any day. Especially since there's a custody issue. Jason could also use that against her, saying she neglects or ignores Brynne. The ladies should understand that.


----------



## lulilu

zaara10 said:


> I don't blame Bethany. I'd choose my kid over coworkers any day. Especially since there's a custody issue. Jason could also use that against her, saying she neglects or ignores Brynne. The ladies should understand that.



Agree.  Even if they aren't still fighting, she gets limited time, the child is still adjusting (and I thought he was mommy bashing too) so she wants every minute.  Plus, how nosey is Heather continually asking about the arrangements?  Can't she see its a sensitive subject?


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> I don't blame Bethany. I'd choose my kid over coworkers any day. Especially since there's a custody issue. Jason could also use that against her, saying she neglects or ignores Brynne. The ladies should understand that.


 
That's like the second time one of the ladies have has something to say, last week I think it was Luann.  Just rude.  But remember, Luanna's kids basically said the nanny/housekeeper raised them, so leaving children to have hang out with friends is part of the norm for Luann


When it comes to visitation and such, these ladies needs to know 'its not up for discussion'.


----------



## beekmanhill

You know Bethenny arranged all that stuff in her contract before she went on the showas to when she could participate and when she couldn't.  But when she finds out others complained, she gets a chance to put on her crying jag for the camera.  Poor me, nobody understands.  Andy probably agreed to everything, because he loves Bethenny.   Even Teen Mom's seemingly have a better relationship with their exes than Bethenny does.   I wonder why. 

Seems she showed up at the Berkshires anyway, unfortunately for me, because she ruins every scene she is in.  

Did she ever take into account that Kelly cared for two pre-teens?        

How would she handle Heather's child's medical issues and those appointments.  Heather could wail about that all day, but she doesn't.  

Bethenny is on the show to peddle Bethenny and SG.    That's the only reason.  Andy is humoring her to the detriment of the show.  Ratings are way down.


----------



## Sassys

Raise your hand, if you think Dorinda's man got up from the table to go chase that Caviar girl when she left the room


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> You know Bethenny arranged all that stuff in her contract before she went on the showas to when she could participate and when she couldn't.  But when she finds out others complained, she gets a chance to put on her crying jag for the camera.  Poor me, nobody understands.  Andy probably agreed to everything, because he loves Bethenny.   *Even Teen Mom's seemingly have a better relationship with their exes than Bethenny does.   I wonder why*.
> 
> Seems she showed up at the Berkshires anyway, unfortunately for me, because she ruins every scene she is in.
> 
> *Did she ever take into account that Kelly cared for two pre-teens*?
> 
> How would she handle Heather's child's medical issues and those appointments.  Heather could wail about that all day, but she doesn't.
> 
> Bethenny is on the show to peddle Bethenny and SG.    That's the only reason.  Andy is humoring her to the detriment of the show.  Ratings are way down.


 
She is fighting a man for money he does not deserve. He did not start or build Skinny girl and does not deserve her money for a company she built. No Teen Mom has built an empire and married someone who claims they deserve money from it. IMO, yes she is wrong to fight for full custody. Unless a parent is abusive on drugs or lives a crazy lifestyle that could harm a child, no parent should get full custody. It should always be joint custody.

What does Kelly have to do with this?


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Raise your hand, if you think Dorinda's man got up from the table to go chase that Caviar girl when she left the room



or they made it sound that way...who knows. they are definitely going to push that angle with him, it's really her only storyline.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> or they made it sound that way...who knows. they are definitely going to push that angle with him, it's really her only storyline.


 
Oh, I fell asleep and didn't even realize it was discussed. 

I missed the last 10min


----------



## guccimamma

bethany negotiated her no-show contract and the other "girls" get pissy about it.

that's how i see it. 

of course she doesn't really give a rats a$$ about spending time or bonding with them...it is pre-negotiated screen time.

when she was having a meltdown in the CB2 store, she pulled out a skinny girl drink and nursed it with the logo facing out.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> She is fighting a man for money he does not deserve. He did not start or build Skinny girl and does not deserve her money for a company she built. No Teen Mom has built an empire and married someone who claims they deserve money from it. IMO, yes she is wrong to fight for full custody. Unless a parent is abusive on drugs or lives a crazy lifestyle that could harm a child, no parent should get full custody. It should always be joint custody.
> 
> What does Kelly have to do with this?



No woman has gotten money from a man who earned it all himself?   I could name so many, I'd be typing all day.        Ellen Barkin?   Linda Evangelista?   

Kelly is a single parent who was on RH.  She had two pre-teen kids.  I never heard Bethenny sympathizing with her as to how difficult it must have been keeping up the schedule of the show while caring for them.  But Bethenny whines, whines, whines, me, me, me, my divorce, my child care, my apartment.    Course Kelly never complained about it on camera.   Bethenny and her editor Andy get to whine about it all the time to make her look sympathetic.  

Heather has a child with many medical needs and appointments.  Haven't heard her complain, or maybe Andy doesn't let that scene on the show.  Heather is getting the ***** edit this year. We have not even seen her kids.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> No woman has gotten money from a man who earned it all himself?   I could name so many, I'd be typing all day.        Ellen Barkin?   Linda Evangelista?
> 
> Kelly is a single parent who was on RH.  She had two pre-teen kids.  I never heard Bethenny sympathizing with her as to how difficult it must have been keeping up the schedule of the show while caring for them.  But Bethenny whines, whines, whines, me, me, me, my divorce, my child care, my apartment.    Course Kelly never complained about it on camera.   Bethenny and her editor Andy get to whine about it all the time to make her look sympathetic.
> 
> Heather has a child with many medical needs and appointments.  Haven't heard her complain, or maybe Andy doesn't let that scene on the show.  Heather is getting the ***** edit this year. We have not even seen her kids.


 
True, women have gotten money they didn't earn. I agree, it is wrong. I also don't know if these women signed pre-nups.

Why would Bethenny sympathize with a woman she didn't like, and a woman who told her to her face on TV you are beneath me? Also, Kelly wasn't in a custody battle, gets alimony and child support and I am sure has a Nanny. Her kids lived with her and she could see them whenever she wanted. They also were always filmed.  

Heather is also not going through a custody battle. We don't know if she does whine about her son and they edit it out.

None of these when are told you can't see your kid this day or this day. There children are with them all the time and I am sure they welcome getting away for a couple of days to have Mommy time.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> bethany negotiated her no-show contract and the other "girls" get pissy about it.
> 
> that's how i see it.
> 
> of course she doesn't really give a rats a$$ about spending time or bonding with them...it is pre-negotiated screen time.
> 
> when she was having a meltdown in the CB2 store, she pulled out a skinny girl drink and nursed it with the logo facing out.


 
I also didn't know until I was watching Bethenny's show, that because of her, there is now a rule on reality tv, if you hock a product the production company/network get a cut. Bravo never got a cut from Skinny Girl, because it was the first time a reality person hocked products on a show. Now, if you hock a product, you give a percentage. I am thinking that is why Heather stopped talking about her company and why Luanne never speaks of her fashion line (they don't want to give Bravo a cut).


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Raise your hand, if you think Dorinda's man got up from the table to go chase that Caviar girl when she left the room



I do, that guy is a sleaze ball!


----------



## guccimamma

god, i wish i had shared custody of my teenagers with someone....

since we are still married, i can't make him take them away for a week


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jason deserves 'something' not the whole caboodle.  But Bethenney would rather continue playing hardball.  Prenups don't mean a thing, except lawyers are sure to get PAID due to all the back-and-forth bickering!


Where did you read that about the reality show getting a percentage of a business?  I can't imagine that because if you look back, Vicki had her business on the show 1st (before bethenny) and I doubt she's giving a percentage to Bravo.  Kandi, too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> god, i wish i had shared custody of my teenagers with someone....
> 
> since we are still married, i can't make him take them away for a week


 
too funny!!!  LOL


----------



## junqueprincess

guccimamma said:


> god, i wish i had shared custody of my teenagers with someone....
> 
> Since we are still married, i can't make him take them away for a week




+1


----------



## beekmanhill

guccimamma said:


> bethany negotiated her no-show contract and the other "girls" get pissy about it.
> 
> that's how i see it.
> 
> of course she doesn't really give a rats a$$ about spending time or bonding with them...it is pre-negotiated screen time.
> 
> when she was having a meltdown in the CB2 store, she pulled out a skinny girl drink and nursed it with the logo facing out.



My take exactly.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Jason deserves 'something' not the whole caboodle.  But Bethenney would rather continue playing hardball.  Prenups don't mean a thing, except lawyers are sure to get PAID due to all the back-and-forth bickering!
> 
> 
> Where did you read that about the reality show getting a percentage of a business?  I can't imagine that because if you look back, Vicki had her business on the show 1st (before bethenny) and I doubt she's giving a percentage to Bravo.  Kandi, too.


 

It was mentioned on Bethenny's talk show. A guest brought it up and Bethenny explained what she was talking about. Vicki wasn't hocking a product per say.

If I can find a clip I will post it. The guest was a woman who worked for a company (I forget what company) and in her spare time I believe she ran a phone sex company (or something to do with sex). She did research to make sure she wasn't breaking any laws that would affect her job. She then said to Bethenny, I came across "Bethenny's law". Bethenny then explained to the audience what was "Bethenny's law".


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> Raise your hand, if you think Dorinda's man got up from the table to go chase that Caviar girl when she left the room




Ha, they definitely edited that way! I swear that man looks like he's about to explode!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Where did you read that about the reality show getting a percentage of a business?  I can't imagine that because if you look back, Vicki had her business on the show 1st (before bethenny) and I doubt she's giving a percentage to Bravo.  Kandi, too.


 
Found this article explaining it 
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/bethenny-frankel-skinnygirl-sale-181124


----------



## DC-Cutie

ok, not really a law just something to boost her ego for being a trailblazer I guess....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, not really a law just something to boost her ego for being a trailblazer I guess....


 
LOL. The woman called it's Bethenny's law, not Bethenny.


----------



## nycmom

Sassys said:


> Raise your hand, if you think Dorinda's man got up from the table to go chase that Caviar girl when she left the room



They definitely wanted you to think that...guess it worked! 



guccimamma said:


> god, i wish i had shared custody of my teenagers with someone....
> 
> since we are still married, i can't make him take them away for a week



Lol too true!


----------



## BalLVLover

Sassys said:


> Raise your hand, if you think Dorinda's man got up from the table to go chase that Caviar girl when she left the room




LOL....I was thinking the same thing when he excused himself from the table.


----------



## Leah

I'm a bit confused as to why Bettheny and Kelly's single-parent situations are being compared? Their experiences/ex-husbands/custody arrangement were so vastly different, it's like comparing apples to beansprouts.

Kelly and her wealthy ex Bensimon parted amicably and even collaborated and worked together long after their divorce (didn't he photograph her playboy spread?) which at least indicates whatever post divorce arrangement they had, Kelly was comfortable/happy with. Their kids lived with her full time. 

Giles, Kelly's ex, was also the much more successful partner so he probably provided financial support and certainly didn't need to battle his wife for money the way Bettheny's ex does. 

Anyway, I still feel some sympathy for Bettheny but the crying and whining is getting a bit too much.

Based on the last 2 episodes, I am really beginning to like Dorinda. She was genuinely supportive of Sonja during the launch, no snarky remarks, just someone who seemed relieved and happy that her friend's business was finally taking off. Surprisingly, Bettheny seemed somewhat supportive as well. While still a bit doubtful, you could sense she was pleasantly surprised that things seemed to be going well for Sonja and at least, for that evening, she was all out support for her friend. 

I also liked how Dorinda listens to Ramona, just takes in all of Ramona's dramas without judgment or the need to lecture or turn it around and make it about her.

Now Heather...not liking Heather so much this season. She is coming across as an overbearing, smug know-it-all. How rude and competitive was she at Sonja's launch? Her relentless questioning and cynicism of Sonja is no longer looking well-intentioned to me, but now comes across as someone trying to put another person down.

"Oh are you launching at Target?" Then follows this up oh-so-passive-aggressively with "Why what's wrong with Target, it has a large customer base?!" Yeah right, she wanted to show Sonja what she thought of Sonja's designs.


----------



## pink1

I rewatched BH and WWHl (with Bethenny interviewing Andy).  She just talks way too much.  She could say what she needs to say in 10,000 less words.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Raise your hand, if you think Dorinda's man got up from the table to go chase that Caviar girl when she left the room





zaara10 said:


> Ha, they definitely edited that way! I swear that man looks like he's about to explode!



i noticed that right away and thought the same thing but i'll give it a pass and chalk it up to editing.  it was pretty funny though.




guccimamma said:


> god, i wish i had shared custody of my teenagers with someone....
> 
> since we are still married, i can't make him take them away for a week




now that's funny!


----------



## Carson123

Leah said:


> Now Heather...not liking Heather so much this season. She is coming across as an overbearing, smug know-it-all. How rude and competitive was she at Sonja's launch? Her relentless questioning and cynicism of Sonja is no longer looking well-intentioned to me, but now comes across as someone trying to put another person down.
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh are you launching at Target?" Then follows this up oh-so-passive-aggressively with "Why what's wrong with Target, it has a large customer base?!" Yeah right, she wanted to show Sonja what she thought of Sonja's designs.




Totally agree about Heather! She's a bish this season and is coming across awful.  And she said KMART, not target.  If she said target, I wouldn't think it was so bad... But asking if she's selling at Kmart? Stfu Heather, and get a haircut already.


----------



## Leah

Carson123 said:


> Totally agree about Heather! She's a bish this season and is coming across awful.  And she said KMART, not target.  If she said target, I wouldn't think it was so bad... But asking if she's selling at Kmart? Stfu Heather, and get a haircut already.



LOL you are right! It was Kmart, not Target! 
If it was Target, at least Sonja could say "Well even Peter Pilotto worked with them!" 

I mean we all know Sonja is delusional and who knows if her business is going to take off but Heather was at Sonja's EVENT - not the right time or place to interrogate and insult her that way. 

Also can someone please explain the whole drama at the caviar dinner? I got lost with the Luann/Ramona drama and who said what to whom? I gather Luann called Ramona to criticize Dorinda's BF and Ramona agreed with Luann but then repeated ONLY Luanna's comments to Dorinda. Did I get this right? 
Something about that argument felt so staged though!


----------



## beekmanhill

Leah said:


> I'm a bit confused as to why Bettheny and Kelly's single-parent situations are being compared? Their experiences/ex-husbands/custody arrangement were so vastly different, it's like comparing apples to beansprouts.
> 
> Kelly and her wealthy ex Bensimon parted amicably and even collaborated and worked together long after their divorce (didn't he photograph her playboy spread?) which at least indicates whatever post divorce arrangement they had, Kelly was comfortable/happy with. Their kids lived with her full time.
> 
> Giles, Kelly's ex, was also the much more successful partner so he probably provided financial support and certainly didn't need to battle his wife for money the way Bettheny's ex does.
> 
> Anyway, I still feel some sympathy for Bettheny but the crying and whining is getting a bit too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..




I was making only one comparison.   Bethenny never gave or gives anyone else the benefit of the doubt re being late or absent because of child care issues, medical care etc.  Giles was not really around, full time care of those kids fell to Kelly, and maybe a part time nanny.  That is hard for anyone, rich or not.   I also don't think Kelly's divorce was quite as amicable as she made it seem .   She moved from both her apartment and her Hamptons' house a couple of years ago.    

And you mention Giles taking care of Kelly financially.  Yes, and Bethenny can afford to take care of Jason.  If Bethenny settled the financial arguments as she is well able , the rest of her situation would probably fall into place.  It isn't always the man who has to pony up money, in 2015 it can be the woman,  whether fair or not fair.    Bethenny has serious control issues.  She wanted everything and in what I think was a surprise to her, Jason fought back.     Other people might have more amicable custody situations because they settle the finances and most commonly, the man antes up the money.  Bethenny fights everything; you see it on the show.  Her divorce would have ended a long ago if she were reasonable, imo, and then the custody situation would have become more fluid.  She chooses to put all the blame on Jason and then expects sympathy.  

As for Heather, Bravo has not given her a storyline this year.  Snarking on Bethenny is not a storyline, in my opinion.   She is an interesting woman and deserves more.


----------



## Leah

^ And again, I STILL don't understand the one comparison you made and the connection between Bettheny's self-absorption (which we all know and can see) and how this manifested itself in (accd to you) her inability to understand or be sympathetic towards Kelly's single-parenthood.

I still don't get it since as far as I know, Kelly NEVER whined about her situation - so how was Bettheny supposed to express her support or sympathy? If anything, Kelly always spoke well and highly and even proudly of her ex. In fact, she used to drop his name A LOT "Gilles this, Gilles that, how many women can say their husband was once married to Elle Macpherson, Gilles, etc..."  What if she was indeed on very good terms with her ex!?

And it was fairly-widely known in the fashion media industry in NY that Kelly got that big gig as editor of Elle magazine accessories because Gilles lobbied for her. And when they separated, Gilles moved into an apartment in the same building so he could still be close to his family. No divorce is perfect but that sounds more than amicable to me. Maybe you have specific examples to cite the contrary?

Again, I do believe Bettheny is incredibly self-absorbed and uninterested in most of what takes place around her but I still don't think her inability to show any sympathy to Kelly (who may not even need it) is any "proof" of B's self absorption.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bottom line, Bethenny never gives the benefit of the doubt to others because of their personal situations.  Their situations might not be 100% parallel to hers, but there are similarities.  Kelly was late a lot.  Maybe she had childcare issues, did Bethenny speculate this or care?  Bethenny sure complained about Kelly's lateness.            

Bethenny is the wealthy person in the divorce situation and could alleviate a lot of her current problems by writing a check right now.  The fact she doesn't wish to do it but wants to continue to ***** and moan about her divorce situation bothers me. .As you said, Giles bought the apartment for Kelly.   Is Giles wealthier than Bethenny; I don't think so.    So Bethenny can clearly buy the apartment for Jason and end that ongoing problem.   Lets face it, Jason doesn't leave because he then knows he'll lose the apartment, and he can't afford a similar one himself.   Once the money issues are over, I believe the joint custody and how it is handled would become more fluid over time.


----------



## horse17

none of us know exactly what is happening with B and jason...I think if he agreed to something before the marriage, he should stick to that...they were not married that long for his way of life to be an issue..however,  if something pretty serious went down during the course of this short marriage, emotions can overrule any kind of civility... 

Im not so sure I agree with "pre nups mean nothing" ...they mean something, and they can always be challenged...anybody can challenge anything....


----------



## junqueprincess

pink1 said:


> I rewatched BH and WWHl (with Bethenny interviewing Andy).  She just talks way too much.  She could say what she needs to say in 10,000 less words.




That was the downfall of her talk show, she wouldn't stop talking. I tried to watch it once, I got through 5 minutes, it was unbearable to watch guests not being able to speak because she wouldn't Stop- she actually was answering her own questions.

I liked the Andy interview, although I do think he gives some cast members passes at the reunions.


----------



## kemilia

DC-Cutie said:


> Sonja's pics in that magazine photoshopped to HELL!!!!  she looks wicked.
> 
> 
> *Ramona looks possessed *when discussing her new sports bar/restaurant.... oh and bringing Mario dinner.



She went all Ramona Eyes!


----------



## barbie444

I'm on Bethenny's side on this all the way. Why should she have to give him an apartment she worked for? Why does she have to give him a cut of HER money, it's not like he was at home taking care of the house and Bryn. He had a job, not one as lucrative as Bethenny's but he can support himself. Cant he pay for his own vacations? She should keep what's her's and he keeps what's his and split Bryn's expenses 50/50. He doesn't deserve child support or alimony from bethenny. Now if he was full time stay at home dad I could see it in a different way. But he has a job. 


beekmanhill said:


> Bottom line, Bethenny never gives the benefit of the doubt to others because of their personal situations.  Their situations might not be 100% parallel to hers, but there are similarities.  Kelly was late a lot.  Maybe she had childcare issues, did Bethenny speculate this or care?  Bethenny sure complained about Kelly's lateness.
> 
> Bethenny is the wealthy person in the divorce situation and could alleviate a lot of her current problems by writing a check right now.  The fact she doesn't wish to do it but wants to continue to ***** and moan about her divorce situation bothers me. .As you said, Giles bought the apartment for Kelly.   Is Giles wealthier than Bethenny; I don't think so.    So Bethenny can clearly buy the apartment for Jason and end that ongoing problem.   Lets face it, Jason doesn't leave because he then knows he'll lose the apartment, and he can't afford a similar one himself.   Once the money issues are over, I believe the joint custody and how it is handled would become more fluid over time.


----------



## swags

barbie444 said:


> I'm on Bethenny's side on this all the way. Why should she have to give him an apartment she worked for? Why does she have to give him a cut of HER money, it's not like he was at home taking care of the house and Bryn. He had a job, not one as lucrative as Bethenny's but he can support himself. Cant he pay for his own vacations? She should keep what's her's and he keeps what's his and split Bryn's expenses 50/50. He doesn't deserve child support or alimony from bethenny. Now if he was full time stay at home dad I could see it in a different way. But he has a job.


 
I agree. I can't help but think, what a wimpy pathetic guy he turned out to be.  I also associate when a woman gets a settlement from the wealthy man that its associated with the man finding a younger version and cheating so I tend to sympathize in that scenario. Not always but often.


----------



## barbie444

We still live in a man's world and man have more income potential than women. It's sad but true. So when a woman gives up her career to stay home take care of the children, husband, and run a household ( even if she has help) and one day he decides to "trade her" for a younger model than yes she deserves a cut (alimony, child support, and property.) because she was taking care of EVERYTHING while you were have a fling. But Jason didn't give up ANYTHING for Bethenny and didn't he sign the prenup?


swags said:


> I agree. I can't help but think, what a wimpy pathetic guy he turned out to be.  I also associate when a woman gets a settlement from the wealthy man that its associated with the man finding a younger version and cheating so I tend to sympathize in that scenario. Not always but often.


----------



## beekmanhill

Well, I guess the divorce laws need to change then.   Women with careers typically get alimony, child support, homes.   Why should Bethenny be different.   If the laws change, fine.  For now, Jason deserves money so he can take care of Bryn when he gets her while staying in the same neighborhood, and giving her the same lifestyle. The man is not always the villain.   As I believe she has stated, she wanted the divorce.   

I remember Liz Taylor giving money to Larry Fortensky back in the day.  She did it with grace and kindness.  No kids involved.


----------



## sgj99

Leah said:


> LOL you are right! It was Kmart, not Target!
> If it was Target, at least Sonja could say "Well even Peter Pilotto worked with them!"
> 
> I mean we all know Sonja is delusional and who knows if her business is going to take off but Heather was at Sonja's EVENT - not the right time or place to interrogate and insult her that way.
> 
> Also can someone please explain the whole drama at the caviar dinner? I got lost with the Luann/Ramona drama and who said what to whom? I gather Luann called Ramona to criticize Dorinda's BF and Ramona agreed with Luann but then repeated ONLY Luanna's comments to Dorinda. Did I get this right?
> Something about that argument felt so staged though!



yes, this seems to be what the drama was about.  apparently Ramona and LuAnn discussed their dislike of John and then Ramona repeated the conversation to Dorinda but left out her part of the conversation.  i don't blame Lu for being upset with Ramona on that issue.


----------



## Sassys

barbie444 said:


> I'm on Bethenny's side on this all the way. Why should she have to give him an apartment she worked for? Why does she have to give him a cut of HER money, it's not like he was at home taking care of the house and Bryn. He had a job, not one as lucrative as Bethenny's but he can support himself. Cant he pay for his own vacations? She should keep what's her's and he keeps what's his and split Bryn's expenses 50/50. He doesn't deserve child support or alimony from bethenny. Now if he was full time stay at home dad I could see it in a different way. But he has a job.



This!!


----------



## Graw

Bethany has been Bethany before Jason.  She is her brand.  If they were together when she was 20 years old to now I'd say he should receive support, but Jason is a wrinkle in time in Bethany's life. 

His bitterness needs to stop.  He should be sad and upset the relationship ended, but not vindictive.  Perhaps he tolerated her idiosyncrasies and she didn't tolerate his.  He knows he doesn't deserve her hard earned money.  



barbie444 said:


> I'm on Bethenny's side on this all the way. Why should she have to give him an apartment she worked for? Why does she have to give him a cut of HER money, it's not like he was at home taking care of the house and Bryn. He had a job, not one as lucrative as Bethenny's but he can support himself. Cant he pay for his own vacations? She should keep what's her's and he keeps what's his and split Bryn's expenses 50/50. He doesn't deserve child support or alimony from bethenny. Now if he was full time stay at home dad I could see it in a different way. But he has a job.




+1



swags said:


> I agree. I can't help but think, what a wimpy pathetic guy he turned out to be.  I also associate when a woman gets a settlement from the wealthy man that its associated with the man finding a younger version and cheating so I tend to sympathize in that scenario. Not always but often.




+1


barbie444 said:


> We still live in a man's world and man have more income potential than women. It's sad but true. So when a woman gives up her career to stay home take care of the children, husband, and run a household ( even if she has help) and one day he decides to "trade her" for a younger model than yes she deserves a cut (alimony, child support, and property.) because she was taking care of EVERYTHING while you were have a fling. But Jason didn't give up ANYTHING for Bethenny and didn't he sign the prenup?




+1


----------



## Leah

sgj99 said:


> yes, this seems to be what the drama was about.  apparently Ramona and LuAnn discussed their dislike of John and then Ramona repeated the conversation to Dorinda but left out her part of the conversation.  i don't blame Lu for being upset with Ramona on that issue.



Thank you for clarifying that! 

And since Larry Fortensky was mentioned, Larry was given 1 million dollars after the divorce. The amount in their prenup. A pittance and probably the cost of one of Elizabeth Taylor's diamond rings. He NEVER contested the amount, and accepted it with "grace and kindness". 
He also never publicly criticized E Taylor after the divorce and in fact, reportedly turned down million dollar book offers to expose his marriage to the movie star. Such was E Taylor's fondness for her ex, she left him some money in her will.

Elizabeth Taylor's ex sounds NOTHING like Bettheny's ex. I imagine any wealthier ex is going to be more generous to someone who isn't being so greedy.

I may not always like how Betteny conducts herself, but why should she give MORE money and a 5 million dollar house to a man who has made her life so difficult? Why should she be the one to give in? Why can't Jason give in??
Why can't Jason do a Larry Fortensky and accept, with grace, whatever it was they agreed upon in their prenup?


----------



## Sassys

Leah said:


> Thank you for clarifying that!
> 
> And since Larry Fortensky was mentioned, Larry was given 1 million dollars after the divorce. The amount in their prenup. A pittance and probably the cost of one of Elizabeth Taylor's diamond rings. He NEVER contested the amount, and accepted it with "grace and kindness".
> He also never publicly criticized E Taylor after the divorce and in fact, reportedly turned down million dollar book offers to expose his marriage to the movie star. Such was E Taylor's fondness for her ex, she left him some money in her will.
> 
> Elizabeth Taylor's ex sounds NOTHING like Bettheny's ex. I imagine any wealthier ex is going to be more generous to someone who isn't being so greedy.
> 
> I may not always like how Betteny conducts herself, but why should she give MORE money and a 5 million dollar house to a man who has made her life so difficult? Why should she be the one to give in? Why can't Jason give in??
> Why can't Jason do a Larry Fortensky and accept, with grace, whatever it was they agreed upon in their prenup?


 

This is why I could never be a judge. If a couple came to me the first thing I would ask is "was there a pre-nup" if the answer is yes, okay "does it say you are entitles to a certain amount" no. Case closed, get out my court room. A pre-nup is a contract, that you signed. Case dismissed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> This is why I could never be a judge. If a couple came to me the first thing I would ask is "was there a pre-nup" if the answer is yes, okay "does it say you are entitles to a certain amount" no. Case closed, get out my court room. A pre-nup is a contract, that you signed. Case dismissed.


 
Yeah, it doesn't work that way  - LOL.


It's so interesting to see how people look at this as 'he signed a prenup - end of story'  but it's almost never that black and white simple.


----------



## guccimamma

its highly possible that she offered to let him keep the apartment, with a hefty loan against it. tax and association fees alone on that must be a bit$h


----------



## bisbee

beekmanhill said:


> Well, I guess the divorce laws need to change then.   Women with careers typically get alimony, child support, homes.   Why should Bethenny be different.   If the laws change, fine.  For now, Jason deserves money so he can take care of Bryn when he gets her while staying in the same neighborhood, and giving her the same lifestyle. The man is not always the villain.   As I believe she has stated, she wanted the divorce.
> 
> I remember Liz Taylor giving money to Larry Fortensky back in the day.  She did it with grace and kindness.  No kids involved.


 
Perhaps it is different in certain circles, but I don't know that it is typical that women with careers get alimony and homes.  Most of the divorced women that I have known get child support, period.  When I divorced, my children were grown, so we just split our assets after 28 years of marriage - nothing else.  In fact...I only know of 2 women who ever got alimony...and neither of them ever worked another day in their lives.  Both are now in their late 60s and live mortgage-free.  Don't know what their stories were, but neither is typical at all.


----------



## Michele26

People go through stages when divorcing and the aftermath. When Bethenny finally realizes that their daughter's well being, and her life in general will improve she'll want to settle with him.

None of us for sure though know what's holding up this divorce.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leah said:


> Thank you for clarifying that!
> 
> And since Larry Fortensky was mentioned, Larry was given 1 million dollars after the divorce. The amount in their prenup. A pittance and probably the cost of one of Elizabeth Taylor's diamond rings. He NEVER contested the amount, and accepted it with "grace and kindness".
> He also never publicly criticized E Taylor after the divorce and in fact, reportedly turned down million dollar book offers to expose his marriage to the movie star. Such was E Taylor's fondness for her ex, she left him some money in her will.
> 
> Elizabeth Taylor's ex sounds NOTHING like Bettheny's ex. I imagine any wealthier ex is going to be more generous to someone who isn't being so greedy.
> 
> I may not always like how Betteny conducts herself, but why should she give MORE money and a 5 million dollar house to a man who has made her life so difficult? Why should she be the one to give in? Why can't Jason give in??
> Why can't Jason do a Larry Fortensky and accept, with grace, whatever it was they agreed upon in their prenup?


 
main reason, they (liz and Larry) didn't have any children...  Kids, put another spin on things.  

 also, Bethenny and Jason are two different kind of people.  I don't see her as graceful.  Kind, perhaps in her own way.  

What NONE of us know is what they are like to each other since the cameras have stopped rolling (heck, we really didn't know how it was when the cameras were rolling).  We can only speculate about why (if) he has made her life 'so difficult'.  Because he hasn't given any interviews/spoken to the media or signed up for another reality show to give his 'woe is me' story...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> None of us for sure though know what's holding up this divorce.


 
bottom line


----------



## beekmanhill

Leah said:


> Thank you for clarifying that!
> 
> And since Larry Fortensky was mentioned, Larry was given 1 million dollars after the divorce. The amount in their prenup. A pittance and probably the cost of one of Elizabeth Taylor's diamond rings. He NEVER contested the amount, and accepted it with "grace and kindness".
> He also never publicly criticized E Taylor after the divorce and in fact, reportedly turned down million dollar book offers to expose his marriage to the movie star. Such was E Taylor's fondness for her ex, she left him some money in her will.
> 
> Elizabeth Taylor's ex sounds NOTHING like Bettheny's ex. I imagine any wealthier ex is going to be more generous to someone who isn't being so greedy.
> 
> I may not always like how Betteny conducts herself, but why should she give MORE money and a 5 million dollar house to a man who has made her life so difficult? Why should she be the one to give in? Why can't Jason give in??
> Why can't Jason do a Larry Fortensky and accept, with grace, whatever it was they agreed upon in their prenup?




But where is the greed from Jason?  He hasn't made public statements.  We don't really know what he wants.  We know he would not move out of the apartment.  It is very typical to give the partner funds to maintain the lifestyle for the child in the manner to which the child has become accustomed.  He can't afford that apartment on a pharma reps salary.    And even if he is 100% wrong, and there is no evidence of this, Bethenny should be the bigger person and settle if in fact all she cares about is Bryn's happiness as she states.  As of documents released a while ago, Bethenny was worth $22 million at the time of the pre-nup, before the Beam deal, before the talk show, before the return to RH, before she purchased the Hamptons house and the other apartment.   Is a $5 mil apartment and a bit of cash to maintain a similar life style when Bryn is with him worth all this acrimony and psychological anguish?   


If the pre-nup were cut and dried, there would not be this prolonged drama.


----------



## Michele26

beekmanhill said:


> Well, I guess the divorce laws need to change then.   Women with careers typically get alimony, child support, homes.   Why should Bethenny be different.   If the laws change, fine.  For now, Jason deserves money so he can take care of Bryn when he gets her while staying in the same neighborhood, and giving her the same lifestyle. The man is not always the villain.   As I believe she has stated, she wanted the divorce.
> 
> I remember Liz Taylor giving money to Larry Fortensky back in the day.  She did it with grace and kindness.  No kids involved.



Couples have different circumstances when divorcing. You just can't compare one divorce to another unless (which is unlikely) they had the same exact circumstances. Even then it depends on the parties involved.

If there is a great deal of assets involved there's a lot more to divide and it takes much longer.


----------



## slang

Is it known what is holding up the divorce? How do we know it is Jason, maybe Betheny is fighting the prenup, not Jason.
It was reported he was fighting for 10m, maybe that's the amount they agreed to in the prenup and now Beth is fighting to give less. Everyone keeps referring to how they should stick to the terms agreed to in the prenup but maybe Jason is??


----------



## guccimamma

maybe he's fighting the custody, not the dollar amount...perhaps the 10m is related to full custody for bethany.

she made the money, no doubt...but she's obviously difficult and flawed woman, and should not have full custody of that girl. 

i have respect for her ability to hustle, but that daughter needs balance in her life. should spend time with her father and grandparents, not bethany's circus of paid assistants.


----------



## beekmanhill

guccimamma said:


> maybe he's fighting the custody, not the dollar amount...perhaps the 10m is related to full custody for bethany.
> 
> she made the money, no doubt...but she's obviously difficult and flawed woman, and should not have full custody of that girl.
> 
> i have respect for her ability to hustle, but that daughter needs balance in her life. should spend time with her father and grandparents, not bethany's circus of paid assistants.



He did have to fight for custody.  Bethenny wanted full custody, and a lot of the decision making, if I recall correctly.  I believe this has all been settled by the court.   Bethenny doesn't seem happy with the arrangement as made clear on RH.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

You guys have brought up some great points.  I honestly feel like the grown ups need to act like grown ups and do what is best for Bryn.  Yes it would suck to have to give up something I worked hard for, hit at the end of the day my mental well being is worth more than any amount of money.  I thin By and Jason have let things go so far that they won't be able to co-parent effectively and Bryn will ultimately be the only one affected by all the bad blood.

There is a family at my daughter's school with a contentious relationship like Bethenny and Jason and it's so sad and uncomfortable for all of us.  He drags her to court every few weeks and requests mental evaluations... Just crazy stuff like that.

They need someone to grab them both by the ear and get to the bottom of what the heck they really want, knowing they both have to compromise.


----------



## lucywife

I think the problem is that neither wants to compromise, it is very Jason like to torture her as I remember him, I never liked that guy for her anyway. I remember watching B's hOppily ever after show and thinking how unlikely couple they were, not surprised the divorce came so quickly. Nevermind how I feel about Jason, Bryn is his only child as well as B's and there is no other arrangement, but a joint custody, she needs to understand that and be realistic. The thing is-Jason will make B's life a living hell just because he can.


----------



## Ladybug09

Leah said:


> Thank you for clarifying that!
> 
> And since Larry Fortensky was mentioned, Larry was given 1 million dollars after the divorce. The amount in their prenup. A pittance and probably the cost of one of Elizabeth Taylor's diamond rings. He NEVER contested the amount, and accepted it with "grace and kindness".
> He also never publicly criticized E Taylor after the divorce and in fact, reportedly turned down million dollar book offers to expose his marriage to the movie star. Such was E Taylor's fondness for her ex, she left him some money in her will.
> 
> Elizabeth Taylor's ex sounds NOTHING like Bettheny's ex. I imagine any wealthier ex is going to be more generous to someone who isn't being so greedy.
> 
> I may not always like how Betteny conducts herself, but why should she give MORE money and a 5 million dollar house to a man who has made her life so difficult? Why should she be the one to give in? Why can't Jason give in??
> Why can't Jason do a Larry Fortensky and accept, with grace, whatever it was they agreed upon in their prenup?




But Bethenny is no E. Taylor..Bethenny is suffers from Bitter Bi tch Syndrome (BBS) and I think even if the ex accepted the prenup/settlement and divorce amicably, she would have STILL BI TCHED about something else.


----------



## guccimamma

Ladybug09 said:


> But Bethenny is no E. Taylor..Bethenny is suffers from Bitter Bi tch Syndrome (BBS) and I think even if the ex accepted the prenup/settlement and divorce amicably, she would have STILL BI TCHED about something else.



she's not nice. nothing would make her happy. if he took the settlement, she'd complain publicly about him abandoning his daughter and taking money...

no matter what, she's going to make a big deal of it.

not on his side, but i think the kid deserves better.


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> she's not nice. nothing would make her happy. if he took the settlement, she'd complain publicly about him abandoning his daughter and taking money...
> 
> no matter what, she's going to make a big deal of it.
> 
> not on his side, but *i think the kid deserves better*.


All around!


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:


> This is why I could never be a judge. If a couple came to me the first thing I would ask is "was there a pre-nup" if the answer is yes, okay "does it say you are entitles to a certain amount" no. Case closed, get out my court room. A pre-nup is a contract, that you signed. Case dismissed.




WHOOP!!  Derr it is!!


----------



## guccimamma

carole is really searching for a storyline if running for coop board is worthy of a party. frankly, rather pathetic.

dating luan's chef also gives her something to talk about, and i guess gives him a little bit of fame..so looks like they all benefit. i'm sure it isn't going to hurt his chef-business.

i guess we don't have any prosthetic-leg-throwing to look forward to this season.


----------



## sgj99

ratings for all of the Housewives shows have steadily been declining.  i predict their demise in another season or two.  the storylines have become contrived and ridiculous.


----------



## swags

I forgot about Liz Taylor but honestly, that was more of "buying" a companion. Didn't Liza Manelli have a similar situation? Wealthy men do it too. I doubt that Donald Trumps follow up wives were all hot and heavy for him. 
I thought Bethenny and Jason were initially on a more level playing field. They portrayed him as someone successful in his own career. Part of her reality story with him was him giving up his job (and manhood) to work for her. He could be bitter about that I suppose. 
If she's anything like she is on the show, the constant talking, snarks and biting humor could drive a person nuts.


----------



## swags

This week's drama was kind of funny. Dorinda doesn't even seem to like her boyfriend that much so what's the big deal if the others make a few comments. Ramona shouldn't report gossip that she was part of. She'll be the first to flip out when people talk about her and Marry-O. 

I'm looking forward to next week when Dorinda tells Kristin that she was grinding her butt into him and then has the nerve to act offended.


----------



## Graw

Ladybug09 said:


> But Bethenny is no E. Taylor..Bethenny is suffers from Bitter Bi tch Syndrome (BBS) and I think even if the ex accepted the prenup/settlement and divorce amicably, she would have STILL BI TCHED about something else.





Bbs!  She needs love. 



guccimamma said:


> carole is really searching for a storyline if running for coop board is worthy of a party. frankly, rather pathetic.
> 
> dating luan's chef also gives her something to talk about, and i guess gives him a little bit of fame..so looks like they all benefit. i'm sure it isn't going to hurt his chef-business.
> 
> i guess we don't have any prosthetic-leg-throwing to look forward to this season.




She is searching!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So the store clerk at CB2 just happened to have a skinny girl bottled drink to give to bethenney while she was crying on the couch??!


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> I forgot about Liz Taylor but honestly, that was more of "buying" a companion. Didn't Liza Manelli have a similar situation? Wealthy men do it too. I doubt that Donald Trumps follow up wives were all hot and heavy for him.
> I thought Bethenny and Jason were initially on a more level playing field. They portrayed him as someone successful in his own career. Part of her reality story with him was him giving up his job (and manhood) to work for her. He could be bitter about that I suppose.
> If she's anything like she is on the show, the constant talking, snarks and biting humor could drive a person nuts.



Donald ***** paid off Marla Maples very nicely after a short marriage and a kid.  She's never had to work all these years although she supported herself before she met him.   The kid is now in college and is working her way into the ***** empire, is friendly with his other kids, etc.


----------



## swags

beekmanhill said:


> Donald ***** paid off Marla Maples very nicely after a short marriage and a kid.  She's never had to work all these years although she supported herself before she met him.   The kid is now in college and is working her way into the ***** empire, is friendly with his other kids, etc.


 

Are you saying Hoppy is like Marla Maples? My point was that the Liz Taylor and Donald ***** marriages are a bit different in that you expect them to more or less buy a spouse. I had considered Bethenny and Jason more equal. I never believed her to be broke like she claims but thought when they married her career was really taking off. I can see why she wouldn't want to pay for 2 residences in NYC.  
He did quit his own thing to support her so I guess that plays a part in it. Also, do employers like to hire people who have been on reality tv shows? I remember her first bf lost his job after appearing on the show.


----------



## Love4H

barbie444 said:


> We still live in a man's world and man have more income potential than women. It's sad but true. So when a woman gives up her career to stay home take care of the children, husband, and run a household ( even if she has help) and one day he decides to "trade her" for a younger model than yes she deserves a cut (alimony, child support, and property.) because she was taking care of EVERYTHING while you were have a fling. But Jason didn't give up ANYTHING for Bethenny and didn't he sign the prenup?



My feelings exactly. 

On the other hand I can see Bethenny being such a biaaach to him so he wants to hurt her as revenge. Plus getting money as revenge is always nice. 

During my first divorce I wanted to get just my things and leave. Literally I took my car, my bag, my dog and fresh panties, nothing else. But my ex acted so mean and so nasty to me during the break up so I decided to hurt him and take everything. And I did.  

I bet Bethenny can irritate the hell out of anyone. 
I don't know her personally but sometimes I want to hit her so she'd shut up.


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> Are you saying Hoppy is like Marla Maples? My point was that the Liz Taylor and Donald ***** marriages are a bit different in that you expect them to more or less buy a spouse. I had considered Bethenny and Jason more equal. I never believed her to be broke like she claims but thought when they married her career was really taking off. I can see why she wouldn't want to pay for 2 residences in NYC.
> He did quit his own thing to support her so I guess that plays a part in it. Also, do employers like to hire people who have been on reality tv shows? I remember her first bf lost his job after appearing on the show.



No, I'm saying ***** was in the Bethenny position.  Maples got pregnant, and he paid her off to go away quietly.  Knowing how ***** likes his dough, he didn't like parting with the dough, especially as in those days he wasn't quite as liquid as he liked people to believe.  

You could say that Marla was an opportunist just like some people think Jason.  That was my perception, anyway.  

As court documents stated, Bethenny had $22 mil in assets BEFORE the prenup, BEFORE the Beam sale.     No way were she and Jason more equal.   

As for his job, to my knowledge he never quit it.  That was all a show script.


----------



## horse17

thats my take...Bethanny being a total biach, and jason wanting revenge...


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> This is why I could never be a judge. If a couple came to me the first thing I would ask is "was there a pre-nup" if the answer is yes, okay "does it say you are entitles to a certain amount" no. Case closed, get out my court room. A pre-nup is a contract, that you signed. Case dismissed.



In the State of NY anyone who signs a prenup has six years from the time the agreement is signed to contest its terms.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I get juicy joe vibes from Dorinda


----------



## lucywife

^ I'd say Carmela Soprano )) she even looks like Edie Falco, the actress


----------



## DC-Cutie

Glitterandstuds said:


> I get juicy joe vibes from Dorinda



from Dorinda or her boyfriend?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

DC-Cutie said:


> from Dorinda or her boyfriend?



Her boyfriend reminds me of him.


----------



## Ladybug09

beekmanhill said:


> No, I'm saying ***** was in the Bethenny position.  Maples got pregnant, and he paid her off to go away quietly.  Knowing how ***** likes his dough, he didn't like parting with the dough, especially as in those days he wasn't quite as liquid as he liked people to believe.
> 
> You could say that Marla was an *opportunist *just like some people think Jason.  That was my perception, anyway.
> 
> As court documents stated, Bethenny had $22 mil in assets BEFORE the prenup, BEFORE the Beam sale.     No way were she and Jason more equal.
> 
> As for his job, to my knowledge he never quit it.  That was all a show script.


This term is sooo relative.....He wanted a YOUNG woman's companionship and he got that.....she got the money...if he didn't want the kid, he should have used protection.

***** has been buying women and their affections for years....so I guess in this case he's opportunistic also.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't know about you other ladies, but I want to marry well.  If that makes me an opportunist, I'll take that title


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> No, I'm saying ***** was in the Bethenny position.  Maples got pregnant, and he paid her off to go away quietly.  Knowing how ***** likes his dough, he didn't like parting with the dough, especially as in those days he wasn't quite as liquid as he liked people to believe.
> 
> You could say that Marla was an opportunist just like some people think Jason.  That was my perception, anyway.
> 
> As court documents stated, Bethenny had $22 mil in assets BEFORE the prenup, BEFORE the Beam sale.     No way were she and Jason more equal.
> 
> As for his job, to my knowledge he never quit it.  That was all a show script.


 
I recall Marla got exactly what was in her pre-nup. I think it was $1mil for every year. If I recall she fought it because she said it was given to her hours before the wedding, and ended up getting exactly what she signed for.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know about you other ladies, but I want to marry well.  If that makes me an opportunist, I'll take that title


 
I'll join you! And if he ask me to sign a pre-nup, I'll reply "why, apparently, DC said I can contest it anyway" LOL


----------



## guccimamma

Michele26 said:


> In the State of NY anyone who signs a prenup has six years from the time the agreement is signed to contest its terms.



wow.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pre-nups aren't always a bad thing.  Don't know why people make them out to be....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> So the store clerk at CB2 just happened to have a skinny girl bottled drink to give to bethenney while she was crying on the couch??!


 
LOL. maybe she got it out her purse.


----------



## Michele26

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know about you other ladies, but I want to marry well.  If that makes me an opportunist, I'll take that title



I absolutely agree.


----------



## kemilia

Michele26 said:


> In the State of NY anyone who signs a prenup has six years from the time the agreement is signed to contest its terms.


 

I think I remember ***** dumped her just before the 5 year mark or something to prevent her from getting more money, it was written into the prenup or something. I thought boy, that must have been a fun marriage. 


But maybe it was arranged to work out that way--she was pregnant by a wealthy man, might as well get what she could get. She certainly did disappear though, you rarely see her pics anywhere.


----------



## Creativelyswank

lucywife said:


> ^ I'd say Carmela Soprano )) she even looks like Edie Falco, the actress


I was coming here to say the same thing


----------



## guccimamma

kemilia said:


> I think I remember ***** dumped her just before the 5 year mark or something to prevent her from getting more money, it was written into the prenup or something. I thought boy, that must have been a fun marriage.
> 
> 
> But maybe it was arranged to work out that way--she was pregnant by a wealthy man, might as well get what she could get. She certainly did disappear though, you rarely see her pics anywhere.



yeah, but she can afford to disappear. you can live a great life on a few million and child support. she didn't suffer.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> LOL. maybe she got it out her purse.



that's where she lost me for good. 

i can understand the product placement in her home/suite/hotel....even in the car

but sitting there crying her eyes out, with a skinny girl juice bottle facing the camera, that says everything there is to know.


----------



## Sassys

lol. I carry water bottles or vitamin water in my bag all the time. She had a birkin and it could hAve been in there.

If Bravo said I could hock my stuff, you better believe I would do it too. Kristen's husband is always wearing his product hat and it's always on their kitchen counter and on top of the fridge.

Jill never shut up about Zarin Fabrics.


----------



## nycmom

Slightly OT I guess but just fyi it's "hawk" (sell) not "hock" (pawn).


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> lol. I carry water bottles or vitamin water in my bag all the time. She had a birkin and it could hAve been in there.
> 
> 
> 
> If Bravo said I could hock my stuff, you better believe I would do it too. Kristen's husband is always wearing his product hat and it's always on their kitchen counter and on top of the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> Jill never shut up about Zarin Fabrics.




It is almost as if that was part of the agreement to return. Do not blur out my skinny girl logo and I'll be there.  I pull all types of things out of my Birkin!  If I had a product I'd also tirelessly promote it. I don't think she was drinking it on purpose in that scene, she had a moment and needed water.  They didn't show the origination of the bottle.


----------



## sgj99

i understand why they do it but i'm really tired of it.


----------



## Graw

sgj99 said:


> i understand why they do it but i'm really tired of it.




Definitely tired of it too!


----------



## chowlover2

+2!


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:


> lol. I carry water bottles or vitamin water in my bag all the time. She had a birkin and it could hAve been in there.
> 
> 
> 
> If Bravo said I could hock my stuff, you better believe I would do it too. Kristen's husband is always wearing his product hat and it's always on their kitchen counter and on top of the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> Jill never shut up about Zarin Fabrics.




Indeed.


----------



## Baileylouise

Back in the earlier seasons of housewives didn't they always blurred the logos on branded products. All this promotion is not making me want to buy skinny girl or any other housewife product.


----------



## swags

Baileylouise said:


> Back in the earlier seasons of housewives didn't they always blurred the logos on branded products. All this promotion is not making me want to buy skinny girl or any other housewife product.


 
I'm not into their products either. A friend bought a bottle of skinny girl margarita a few years ago and I tried it. I was not impressed and it would not be my first choice for a margarita.


----------



## pink1

They all sell something, right?  B/w all the franchises I'm trying to think of one person that doesn't promote a product.


----------



## Sassys

pink1 said:


> They all sell something, right?  B/w all the franchises I'm trying to think of one person that doesn't promote a product.



Kim on Beverly Hills
Yolanda on Beverly Hills


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> Yolanda on Beverly Hills



I count her two daughters as her product.


----------



## MSO13

mundodabolsa said:


> I count her two daughters as her product.




100% agree, she bought them constant exposure with the show


----------



## guccimamma

Graw said:


> It is almost as if that was part of the agreement to return. Do not blur out my skinny girl logo and I'll be there.  I pull all types of things out of my Birkin!  If I had a product I'd also tirelessly promote it. I don't think she was drinking it on purpose in that scene, she had a moment and needed water.  They didn't show the origination of the bottle.



if i was selling maple syrup, i'd pull it out of my tote and start chugging it right in front of the camera.

i don't have a birkin, probably never will...but i can imagine you can hold a lot of stuff in it.

i don't blame her, but it's just so darned obvious.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Kim on Beverly Hills
> 
> Yolanda on Beverly Hills




Wasn't Yolanda trying to start some kind of lifestyle line? Candles and such. And the Lyme Disease got in the way?


----------



## Graw

Baileylouise said:


> Back in the earlier seasons of housewives didn't they always blurred the logos on branded products. All this promotion is not making me want to buy skinny girl or any other housewife product.





Sassys said:


> Kim on Beverly Hills
> Yolanda on Beverly Hills



They used to blur then or have strange editing because of product placement.  However Andy realized the more successful the HW the more successful the show and advertisers pay more. 



guccimamma said:


> if i was selling maple syrup, i'd pull it out of my tote and start chugging it right in front of the camera.
> 
> i don't have a birkin, probably never will...but i can imagine you can hold a lot of stuff in it.
> 
> i don't blame her, but it's just so darned obvious.


Maple syrup 
The skinny girl logo is always facing the camera!


----------



## DrDior

Actually, Kim was the most successful salesperson of all time.

She certainly sold me on the need for some people to go to rehab.


----------



## bagsforme

Anyone else know that Luann is selling clothing on Evine.com?  Its called Countess.  :roll eyes:

Wonder how Kyles line did on HSN.

Lisa Rhinna had a line on QVC before Housewives.  

Any other ladies selling on shopping networks?


----------



## Graw

DrDior said:


> Actually, Kim was the most successful salesperson of all time.
> 
> She certainly sold me on the need for some people to go to rehab.




+1.  I meant to write that about Kim in my last post! 

Kim has sold millions on the grave danger of addition and the need for an intervention. 

Sad reality.  I hope she goes back to watch these episodes and learn.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

bagsforme said:


> Anyone else know that Luann is selling clothing on Evine.com?  Its called Countess.  :roll eyes:
> 
> Wonder how Kyles line did on HSN.
> 
> Lisa Rhinna had a line on QVC before Housewives.
> 
> Any other ladies selling on shopping networks?




NeNe and Heather from NY. And did we mention Ramonas Pinot? And every event that takes place at Lisa V's restaurants. Geez if we made one list of all the wives and what they sell it would be so long!


----------



## zippie

Ramoner was on HSN selling her jewelry then poof.


----------



## Baileylouise

Is Vicky and Tamara still pushing their alcohol products ? Agreed product placement is a very lucrative business but sometimes it's over kill especially if you don't believe in the product or brand.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

And let us not forget all those promoting their "vocal talents". I think Simon from NY may have been my favorite


----------



## lh211

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> And let us not forget all those promoting their "vocal talents". I think Simon from NY may have been my favorite



***shudder at thought of him***


----------



## pink1

Heather from NY has Yummie Tummie right?  

Forgot about the vocal talents


----------



## Michele26

Anyone know the name of Dorinda's mask?

https://instagram.com/p/24Xv43kPUd/?taken-by=dorindamedley


----------



## lucywife

Michele26 said:


> Anyone know the name of Dorinda's mask?
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/24Xv43kPUd/?taken-by=dorindamedley


Red And Blue LED Light Therapy Photorejuvenation Facial Mask

I think this is the exact one she has http://www.amazon.com/queenshiny-Co...sbs_194_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=07P43CDHM7GSM5GVQK58


----------



## Michele26

lucywife said:


> Red And Blue LED Light Therapy Photorejuvenation Facial Mask
> 
> I think this is the exact one she has http://www.amazon.com/queenshiny-Co...sbs_194_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=07P43CDHM7GSM5GVQK58



*lucywife*,


----------



## Sassys

Did Heather just compare having messed up childhood and parents, to losing her Nanny. I can't...


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Did Heather just compare having messed up childhood and parents, to losing her Nanny. I can't...


----------



## barbie444

Heather is annoying the SH** out of me. There are certain things you just dont talk about it's called having manners


----------



## lucywife

Michele26 said:


> *lucywife*,




Heather is out of control  I always thought she's one obnoxious big mouth, but this is too much.
Loving Dorinda!


----------



## DC-Cutie

this whole group needs a Zanax and some sex!  Lordy they are too emotional this season.

Bethenny doesn't realize that as digging as Heather is, she's the same way to a certain extent.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> this whole group needs a Zanax and some sex!  Lordy they are too emotional this season.
> 
> *Bethenny doesn't realize that as digging as Heather is, she's the same way to a certain extent.*



exactly!

and i've had it with Bethenny crying in every episode ... jeez, give it a rest!


----------



## Carson123

Bethany was basically like "back off, you're suffocating me", so then Heather proceeds to walk over to her, grab her hand and try to pull her into a private conversation.  Then starts "crying" when she gets shut down. I swear she's going this on purpose to have a storyline and solidify her place in the cast. So annoying. 

And yes, Kristin, you WERE rubbing your *** and grinding all up on John, so don't act all innocent and like he's the only creepy/inappropriate one.


----------



## Swanky

I went from not liking Heather, to liking her to LOATHING her!! Holy crap she's overbearing


----------



## zaara10

Carson123 said:


> Bethany was basically like "back off, you're suffocating me", so then Heather proceeds to walk over to her, grab her hand and try to pull her into a private conversation.  Then starts "crying" when she gets shut down. I swear she's going this on purpose to have a storyline and solidify her place in the cast. So annoying.
> 
> And yes, Kristin, you WERE rubbing your *** and grinding all up on John, so don't act all innocent and like he's the only creepy/inappropriate one.



I was about to write everything you said here! Heather was obnoxious. And I was seriously rolling my eyes when she said she was going to put her beanie or skully or whatever on bc she's all tough & Bethany can see who she's messing with. Pu-leez!
Kristin needs to rewatch that footage of her backing it up into John. Sonja was inappropriate w/ John in the bedroom too. What is wrong w/ these ladies?


----------



## bisbee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I went from not liking Heather, to liking her to LOATHING her!! Holy crap she's overbearing



I totally agree.  I wanted to shake her!


----------



## horse17

Carson123 said:


> Bethany was basically like "back off, you're suffocating me", so then Heather proceeds to walk over to her, grab her hand and try to pull her into a private conversation.  Then starts "crying" when she gets shut down. I swear she's going this on purpose to have a storyline and solidify her place in the cast. So annoying.
> 
> And yes, Kristin, you WERE rubbing your *** and grinding all up on John, so don't act all innocent and like he's the only creepy/inappropriate one.


I agree..Kristin was guilty, pls dont act so innocent..I have to say Iam surprised she was doing that...Im glad Dorinda called her out on it....


----------



## lulilu

zaara10 said:


> I was about to write everything you said here! Heather was obnoxious. And I was seriously rolling my eyes when she said she was going to put her beanie or skully or whatever on bc she's all tough & Bethany can see who she's messing with. Pu-leez!
> Kristin needs to rewatch that footage of her backing it up into John. Sonja was inappropriate w/ John in the bedroom too. What is wrong w/ these ladies?



Agree with all of these comments.  Sonja is crazy - who walks into another couple's bedroom and behaves like that?  And Kristin is so desperate for camera time she acted very crudely.  

And someone finally calling out heather for her pushy, nosey conduct.  If I hear "hey Mama" one more time I will barf.  Losing her nanny......  Blech.  And I am sick of the pulling people aside conduct.  When will Heather and Luanne learn that Bethanny will not be schooled?


----------



## pink1

I like Dorinda a lot!  Not liking Bethenny at all.  But I did not agree with the way Heather kept coming at her when she had asked several times to be left alone.  That would have made me mad too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> If I hear "hey Mama" one more time I will barf.


 
I cringe...




pink1 said:


> I like Dorinda a lot!  Not liking Bethenny at all.  But I did not agree with the way Heather kept coming at her when she had asked several times to be left alone.  That would have made me mad too.


 
Since Bethenny is going through so much, you'd think she'd stay off a reality show.  All she's done is cry and whine.  Like girl, we get it, we've read about it, heard about it... enough!


I think she's using the show as some sort of sympathy ploy.  However, it's not working.


----------



## Leah

Carson123 said:


> Bethany was basically like "back off, you're suffocating me", so then Heather proceeds to walk over to her, grab her hand and try to pull her into a private conversation.  Then starts "crying" when she gets shut down. I swear she's going this on purpose to have a storyline and solidify her place in the cast. So annoying.
> 
> And yes, Kristin, you WERE rubbing your *** and grinding all up on John, so don't act all innocent and like he's the only creepy/inappropriate one.



^ THIS!!

Heather has got to be the MOST annoying woman this season. She literally went from "I just want to help you.." to "I can f*xxxg say what I want to say to you.." in two seconds.

Overbearing, in-your-face, rude, overly and inappropriately aggressive. Her approach to Bettheny is downright creepy...'I want to be your friend but if you don't confide in me and be my new best friend, I am going to hurt and attack you!' Really creepy. 

She has this weird obsession with Bettheny and I like how Bettheny keeps reminding her "I don't know you, we're not close."

And the nanny comparison!? 

How rude was Heather to Peter "Oh didn't your restaurant Bice close down?" 

And yeah Kirsten, playing innocent when she clearly participated in the inappropriate flirtation with John - not cool. So glad Dorinda called her out on it, and credit to Dorinda after she made her point that was it. No excessive overdramatizing the incident.

At the beginning of the season, I wasn't sure why Dorina was included in the cast but I'm getting it now. She is the calm voice of reason. With every episode, I am liking her more.


----------



## pquiles

barbie444 said:


> Heather is annoying the SH** out of me. There are certain things you just dont talk about it's called having manners



Clearly she has NONE!   I'm beginning to think Ramona was right about her from the beginning.


----------



## Sassys

:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Bentley1

I've disliked heather from the get go, she has always annoyed the heck out of me. All that "holla," "mama" crap and always trying to be the voice of reason, eww. Just never took to her, I do like her husband though.


----------



## swags

Bentley1 said:


> I've disliked heather from the get go, she has always annoyed the heck out of me. All that "holla," "mama" crap and always trying to be the voice of reason, eww. Just never took to her, I do like her husband though.


 
I remember Heather last season calling Aviva a mother f-er,. The way she tries to act like she's tough when she's mad does not suit her.  She does not like that Bethenny is getting a lot of attention while not paying Heather any mind. 


I loved when Dorinda put Kristin in her place. Kristin acted like she loved the attention (probably because the husband doesn't throw a lot her way and she wanted him to see that other men still think she's hot) She looked foolish with the squealing. 


I do think Dorinda needs to tell John time to go. He can think other women are sexy but he is way too obvious about it. He was practically drooling over Sonja who also loves any male attention regardless if its appropriate or not.


----------



## lucywife

I like Heather's husband too, he looks like a scared little boy next to her. I agree with *swags*, Heather is jealous of all the attention Beth is getting.
I dont really care if Heather, Carol, and Kristen (is it Kristen or Kirsten?) are on my TV screen ever again. Kristen is pretty, but not pretty enough for her opening statement, brings nothing to the show, and maybe someone can advise her that her bra-less days long gone, those low hanging boobs are not as attractive as she may think.


----------



## Tropigal3

pink1 said:


> I like Dorinda a lot.  Not liking Bethenny at all.  But I did not agree with the way Heather kept coming at her when she had asked several times to be left alone.  That would have made me mad too.



I like Dorinda as well.  But this is only her first season and they tend to change the editing on later seasons.  I mean look at Sonja!  She was pretty likable on the first season and look at her now!  UGH!

On the other hand, I never could stand Heather.  I always thought she was obnoxious.  And Kristen is annoying as well.  It just seems like she's trying to hard to be relevant on this show.  

For whatever reason I've always liked Bethanny.  Yeah she's very acerbic, but I like her straight forwardnessalthough I do tend to cringe at some of things she says.


----------



## Carson123

swags said:


> I do think Dorinda needs to tell John time to go. He can think other women are sexy but he is way too obvious about it. He was practically drooling over Sonja who also loves any male attention regardless if its appropriate or not.




In John's defense, Sonja was in a robe in his and dorinda's bedroom with her t**s hanging out, going up to him and kissing him on the cheek. 

These women can say whatever they want about John's inappropriate attention, but they are all BEGGING for it.


----------



## egak

Can't say I have enjoyed this season compared to others.....Heather is just so annoying!


----------



## Michele26

lucywife said:


> I like Heather's husband too, he looks like a scared little boy next to her. I agree with *swags*, Heather is jealous of all the attention Beth is getting.
> I dont really care if Heather, Carol, and Kristen (is it Kristen or Kirsten?) are on my TV screen ever again. Kristen is pretty, but not pretty enough for her opening statement, brings nothing to the show, and maybe someone can advise her that her bra-less days long gone,* those low hanging boobs *are not as attractive as she may think.



She bought them brand new now she wants to show them off.


----------



## Grace123

lucywife said:


> I like Heather's husband too, he looks like a scared little boy next to her. I agree with *swags*, Heather is jealous of all the attention Beth is getting.
> *I dont really care if Heather, Carol, and Kristen (is it Kristen or Kirsten?) are on my TV screen ever again. *Kristen is pretty, but not pretty enough for her opening statement, brings nothing to the show, and maybe someone can advise her that her bra-less days long gone, those low hanging boobs are not as attractive as she may think.



This. I know a lot of people don't like Bethenny, but she's the reason I started watching this franchise again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Grace123 said:


> This. I know a lot of people don't like Bethenny, but she's the reason I started watching this franchise again.


 I was really hoping it would be good for her to return.  But it's just not a good fit.  she just needs to go back to being Skinny Girl 24/7, dealing with her divorce and being a mommy - all off camera, please.


----------



## Grace123

DC-Cutie said:


> I was really hoping it would be good for her to return.  But it's just not a good fit.  she just needs to go back to being Skinny Girl 24/7, dealing with her divorce and being a mommy - all off camera, please.



You're right, she's not a good fit for this group. She has too strong a personality for them and because of that, she's the 'start' of the show right now.


----------



## BalLVLover

Here are my random thoughts: 

Heather does seem to have a real problem with Bethany, but I really don't think Bethany is not a good fit with this group at all. 

I can only hope there will at least one episode that I don't have to watch Bethany bawling her eyes out. 

I'm still liking Dorinda, Kristen is still as boring as last year. I'm actually liking Romona. 

I really thought it was in bad taste for Carol to google Romona's "friend" and then for everyone to give him the 3rd degree at dinner.


----------



## MSO13

Personally, I'd rather watch a show full of women with personalities like Bethenny, Ramona, Sonja and Luann rather than ditzy seat fillers like Kristen and Heather. Carole is smart but she's trying to play it too middle of the road, laid back cougar to be interesting. I think there's a big fight brewing with Carole and Luann so that may be fun. 

I think the issue with Heather is that she was trying to be the "Bethenny" with all her pseudo street talk and "gangsta" ways and is bummed that it didn't work out and Andy brought Bethenny back. She probably thinks she and Bethenny have all this tough stuff in common and is pissy because she's not able to get in on the spotlight. 

I'm glad Bethenny came back and I think it's good to show all the background of a successful woman trying to juggle all these things, it's far more interesting to see an entrepreneur than a bunch of social engagements and forced lunches like on BH or OC.

I really watch it for the Hermes sightings anyway but that's my two cents!


----------



## lucywife

MrsOwen3 said:


> Personally, I'd rather watch a show full of women with personalities like Bethenny, Ramona, Sonja and Luann rather than ditzy seat fillers like Kristen and Heather.


 same thoughts here.

Also agree about Carol being smart, but she won't show what I'm interested to see-a lifestyle of an elitist one percenter, trying to be relatable I guess, which is again-smart, but does not make a good TV because it's safe and boring. As if there is not enough misery around.


----------



## swags

Carson123 said:


> In John's defense, Sonja was in a robe in his and dorinda's bedroom with her t**s hanging out, going up to him and kissing him on the cheek.
> 
> These women can say whatever they want about John's inappropriate attention, but they are all BEGGING for it.



They are and Sonja can be vulgar about it however, if a friend walked into my room dressed like a whore awaiting her next client,  I would expect my husband to simply step out until she left. Not go up to her and under the pretense of joking touch her.  I wasn't impressed with Dorindas daughter, but I wouldn't want my mom dating an overly flirty buffoon either.


----------



## Dany_37

HEATHER = 

She cannot seem to leave well enough alone.  I can't believe Bethenny didn't lay into her but I think Bethenny has just had enough.  I guess sometimes things are just not worth it but we all know that Bethenny's 'biting' humor can be HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## Dany_37

Grace123 said:


> This. I know a lot of people don't like Bethenny, but she's the reason I started watching this franchise again.


 
100%!!!  I stopped watching when Bethenny left.  I love Bethenny and her biting sense of humor cracks me up!  I would like to see all the original ladies back again...even Jill (who I don't care for at all).  Dorinda and Kristen make me yawn!


----------



## cjy

swags said:


> They are and Sonja can be vulgar about it however, if a friend walked into my room dressed like a whore awaiting her next client,  I would expect my husband to simply step out until she left. Not go up to her and under the pretense of joking touch her.  I wasn't impressed with Dorindas daughter, but I wouldn't want my mom dating an overly flirty buffoon either.


 LOL Well said!!!


----------



## cjy

Loved seeing Dorinda's house!! I don't blame her at all for having a smaller NY pad. Her home is huge!


----------



## GoGlam

bentley1 said:


> i've disliked heather from the get go, she has always annoyed the heck out of me. All that "holla," "mama" crap and always trying to be the voice of reason, eww. Just never took to her, i do like her husband though.




+1


----------



## guccimamma

i have to believe the producers tell heather to start something with bethany.  it just doesn't make sense why she would be so focused on her.


----------



## barbie444

I feel like Heather sees Betheny as competition. Both are smart business woman but Heather hasn't really made it yet. You know what I don't blame Ramona for leaving Heather's house in summer. Who doesn't have ac.


----------



## swags

I will say I like this season much better.  Bethenny is on to something.  Completely shutting someone off by refusing ti have a discussion is much better than yelling insults. Holla! Just kidding, holla was okay in 2005 if you are Gwen Stefani singing but other than that, has no place in life.


----------



## zippie

Ramoner needs to lose the rat's nest hair, she is looking hard.  I like Bethany, can't stand her voice but I like her.  Heather STFU and get a nose job.


----------



## GoGlam

Does heather's husband say anything? I feel like he's a cowering slave and Heather is his master.  It's so weird... I swear he has an invisible leash around his neck.


----------



## guccimamma

GoGlam said:


> Does heather's husband say anything? I feel like he's a cowering slave and Heather is his master.  It's so weird... I swear he has an invisible leash around his neck.



i was thinking the same thing, he just sat there without reaction.


----------



## GoGlam

guccimamma said:


> i was thinking the same thing, he just sat there without reaction.




It's always like this or maybe they edit him out. I have a feeling if he says anything it is of no added value anyway.


----------



## guccimamma

GoGlam said:


> It's always like this or maybe they edit him out. I have a feeling if he says anything it is of no added value anyway.



he knows his place in the family


----------



## Carson123

zippie said:


> Ramoner needs to lose the rat's nest hair, she is looking hard.  I like Bethany, can't stand her voice but I like her.  Heather STFU and get a nose job.




[emoji23]


----------



## junqueprincess

Carson123 said:


> [emoji23]




It's horrible, I never really comment about bodies. But the more annoying Heather is the more I'm starring at her nose. Does she ever play these episodes?? She needs to do her nose.


----------



## lho

I disagree.  I think Betheny is the one with the issue.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bethenny with her "get off my jock" is as dated as Heather with her Holla.  

Her hysterical fits are tiring, and her victimhood mentality is old.   At the time of filming she was dating that creep (who she dumps all over in her book) so as usual, Bethenny is not as real as she'd like us to believe.  He was along with her and Bryn on several vacations, all documented in the tabs.


----------



## queenofshopping

I only started watching this series again this season because Bethenny returned. I think the current episode is the only one of this season that I actually watched. And it was today. Heather does seem to have major issue with B. Seems very immature and insecure with all of the eye rolls and comments. While I take all of this "reality TV" with a grain of salt, I have always found B to have an authenticity about her that makes her watchable on these shows. As far as the products that all of these characters sling- I have never ever given them a second thought other than to think about how annoying that they peddle such schlocky wares...


----------



## Leah

I'm not sure Heather is jealous of Bethenny. I think she feels slighted that Bethenny didn't take to her immediately (the way she has for example with Carole.) 
B and H are both strong willed, opinionated A-type businesswomen so I think Heather assumed they would immediately click. And they haven't and she probably is genuinely puzzled, like a preteen girl getting bent out of shape because the cool girl in school isn't paying any attention to her. 

And I don't get why Heather was poking her nose into everything Bettheny was doing at the dinner. That was so rude, considering she wasn't even the host. From what I could tell, up until then, Bethenny was actually having a good time and didn't make that big a deal of the fish/shellfish menu. She was also laughing, cackling and seemingly enjoying getting drunk with Sonja, which again, for some strange reason seemed to annoy Heather. Why was that any of her business?!  

EVERYONE seemed to be enjoying themselves until Heather started behaving aggressively. If I were Dorinda, I'd be annoyed at Heather for ruining what was looking to be a fun evening for all.


----------



## horse17

cjy said:


> Loved seeing Dorinda's house!! I don't blame her at all for having a smaller NY pad. Her home is huge!


I loved seeing the house too..while it is beautiful I think it is a little too large for my taste...Id rather have a larger apt in the city and a little smaller getaway home......


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> I loved seeing the house too..while it is beautiful I think it is a little too large for my taste...Id rather have a larger apt in the city and a little smaller getaway home......



She had a huge townhouse in the city when her husband was alive.  It is now under IRS lien.  So that explains the smallish NYC apartment.

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2008/10/terrific_townhouses.html


----------



## Sassys

Leah said:


> *I'm not sure Heather is jealous of Bethenny. I think she feels slighted that Bethenny didn't take to her immediately (the way she has for example with Carole.) *
> *B and H are both strong willed, opinionated A-type businesswomen so I think Heather assumed they would immediately click. And they haven't and she probably is genuinely puzzled, like a preteen girl getting bent out of shape because the cool girl in school isn't paying any attention to her.*
> 
> And I don't get why Heather was poking her nose into everything Bettheny was doing at the dinner. That was so rude, considering she wasn't even the host. From what I could tell, up until then, Bethenny was actually having a good time and didn't make that big a deal of the fish/shellfish menu. She was also laughing, cackling and seemingly enjoying getting drunk with Sonja, which again, for some strange reason seemed to annoy Heather. Why was that any of her business?!
> 
> EVERYONE seemed to be enjoying themselves until Heather started behaving aggressively. If I were Dorinda, I'd be annoyed at Heather for ruining what was looking to be a fun evening for all.


 

Agree!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I almost think Bethenny could have liked Heather, but heather messed it up with all of her "Beth" "B" "Hey Mama" talk...  that ish is annoying.


----------



## Grace123

DC-Cutie said:


> I almost think Bethenny could have liked Heather, but heather messed it up with all of her "Beth" "B" "Hey Mama" talk...  that ish is annoying.



Exactly! Trying too hard to be 'cool' when she's all 'uncool'


----------



## lucywife

DC-Cutie said:


> I almost think Bethenny could have liked Heather, but heather messed it up with all of her "Beth" "B" "Hey Mama" talk...  that ish is annoying.


I think Bethenny was pretty clear that Heather's over-familiarity is not welcome from the very beginning. Finally Beth told her to f*ck off and Heather is now flustered because she doesn't know how to react, what a fool. She's only brave when it comes to bash Sonja or Ramona -people that beneath her (in her mind). She was very disrespectful to Ramona's friend, just horribly rude.


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> I will say I like this season much better.  Bethenny is on to something.  Completely shutting someone off by refusing ti have a discussion is much better than yelling insults. Holla! Just kidding, holla was okay in 2005 if you are Gwen Stefani singing but other than that, has no place in life.


Holla was around Longggggg BEFORE Gwen and still after.


----------



## lulilu

Someone told me that Dorinda has a large apartment but her building will not allow filming, thus she got this small apartment for filming.


----------



## slang

Funny thing is I think Heather & Betheny are now friends. I read an interview with Beth where she talked about them having a rocky start but now are good. Beth also seems quite close to Carole, there were pics on social media of them away on vacation together etc


----------



## horse17

beekmanhill said:


> She had a huge townhouse in the city when her husband was alive.  It is now under IRS lien.  So that explains the smallish NYC apartment.
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2008/10/terrific_townhouses.html


aaah...yes, that explains it


----------



## guccimamma

Ladybug09 said:


> Holla was around Longggggg BEFORE Gwen and still after.



maybe they used it a lot in the berkshires.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Some pics from Dorinda's wedding to Richard Medley. I followed a link from the above article:


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Someone told me that Dorinda has a large apartment but her building will not allow filming, thus she got this small apartment for filming.


 
How would the building know filming is being done in her apartment?


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> How would the building know filming is being done in her apartment?



You know how big camera crews are and the equipment they use.  Plus someone is sure to complain to management.  Fredrik Eklund had the same problem with his building.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Right.  How could they not know...


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> How would the building know filming is being done in her apartment?







Vanilla Bean said:


> Right.  How could they not know...




Building management would definitely know.  Many buildings have cctv in the lobby and street.  Then there are doormen who ask every person which apartment they are going to.


----------



## DC-Cutie

also, many condos/apartments in NYC have associations, I would imagine filming and such has to get approval.  


I'm liking Dorinda.  I hope if she's back next season she doesn't change.  Her home in the Berkshires is beautiful.  Not my decorating style, but the home itself is nice.


----------



## Carson123

Ladybug09 said:


> Holla was around Longggggg BEFORE Gwen and still after.




Heather is the only person I know who still says holla. It sounds pretty dated to me.


----------



## GoGlam

lulilu said:


> Someone told me that Dorinda has a large apartment but her building will not allow filming, thus she got this small apartment for filming.




Maybe what she films in is actually her daughters apartment which makes sense why they show her and not either of her two younger children (unless the other two children were just Richard's).


----------



## Longchamp

Really liking Dorinda.
First time I'm going to stick up for Bethenny. Don't invade my personal space, esp if I'm not into you. Heather didn't get the hint, was passive aggressive towards B.  I thought B was going to take a swing at her. The. RHO series seem to like to show mild forms of female on female violence, so was sure they were going to rumble.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think Heather likes to be the "hero" so the fact that Bethany is not interested in being rescued really bugs her.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm liking Dorinda more and more. Still can do without John and her daughter. After seeing the house in the Berkshires I wasn't surprised about a smaller apt in the city. The story about her Dad being a mason and building the foundation of the house, then her hubby buying it for her was really sweet.


----------



## purseprincess32

I don't mind Bethenny but Heather I felt needed to back off and let B have some space. It annoyed me when Heather was  comparing losing her Nanny to Bethenny's traumatic childhood which is in no way any fair comparison. Or what the other ladies have been through husbands dying, cheating scandals etc.. I agree that Heather wanted to be the hero or think she could get Bethenny to want to be friends with her.. But B wasn't having it.


----------



## beekmanhill

GirlieShoppe said:


> Some pics from Dorinda's wedding to Richard Medley. I followed a link from the above article:



She looks beautiful.


----------



## beekmanhill

purseprincess32 said:


> I don't mind Bethenny but Heather I felt needed to back off and let B have some space. It annoyed me when Heather was  comparing losing her Nanny to Bethenny's traumatic childhood which is in no way any fair comparison. Or what the other ladies have been through husbands dying, cheating scandals etc.. I agree that Heather wanted to be the hero or think she could get Bethenny to want to be friends with her.. But B wasn't having it.



Heather's son had a liver transplant, and is probably on a lot of meds.  He's had several  hospitalizations.  Last year the show addressed an ear issue.   I think the nanny/child relationship in her case might be more significant than in most people's.   It didn't come out well when she said it, but I understood it.   

As for her apartment, I vaguely remember seeing her NYC apartment once.  I agree that filming is probably not allowed.  Neighbors don't want that coming and going on elevators, noise, etc.   I'm always surprised that Ramona's apartment allows it.


----------



## swags

beekmanhill said:


> Heather's son had a liver transplant, and is probably on a lot of meds.  He's had several  hospitalizations.  Last year the show addressed an ear issue.   I think the nanny/child relationship in her case might be more significant than in most people's.   It didn't come out well when she said it, but I understood it.
> 
> As for her apartment, I vaguely remember seeing her NYC apartment once.  I agree that filming is probably not allowed.  Neighbors don't want that coming and going on elevators, noise, etc.   I'm always surprised that Ramona's apartment allows it.


 
I forgot about Heather's sons medical issues. I think you are right, a nanny is probably also a higher level caregiver in this case.


----------



## Baileylouise

Heather sounds so bitter about her non friendship with Bethany. It is like don't try soo hard and maybe B will warm to you.


----------



## Tropigal3

beekmanhill said:


> Heather's son had a liver transplant, and is probably on a lot of meds.  He's had several  hospitalizations.  Last year the show addressed an ear issue.   I think the nanny/child relationship in her case might be more significant than in most people's.   It didn't come out well when she said it, but I understood it.
> 
> As for her apartment, I vaguely remember seeing her NYC apartment once.  I agree that filming is probably not allowed.  Neighbors don't want that coming and going on elevators, noise, etc.   I'm always surprised that Ramona's apartment allows it.



That's a scary issue to deal with especially when it's your child.  I'm a mom and I do empathized with Heather, but she probably grew up being  a wanted child with love and acceptance.  So it's not really apples to oranges.  

Bethanny's issues stems from being raised by parents who did not want her, did not care about her, did not love her and of course never showed her any love or affection.  To be a child and grow up without love is horrible and can really mess up a person.  Fortunately she is still able to give Bryn the love and attention a child needs.  It would only really be comparable if Bethanny's issue was something about her child or going through her divorce.


----------



## young breezy

Grace123 said:


> Exactly! Trying too hard to be 'cool' when she's all 'uncool'


 

Everybody should stop being so uncool!


----------



## Leah

Tropigal3 said:


> That's a scary issue to deal with especially when it's your child.  I'm a mom and I do empathized with Heather, but she probably grew up being  a wanted child with love and acceptance.  So it's not really apples to oranges.
> 
> Bethanny's issues stems from being raised by parents who did not want her, did not care about her, did not love her and of course never showed her any love or affection.  To be a child and grow up without love is horrible and can really mess up a person.  Fortunately she is still able to give Bryn the love and attention a child needs.  *It would only really be comparable if Bethanny's issue was something about her child or going through her divorce.*


Exactly. 
When Heather made the comparison and mentioned losing the nanny, she did NOT bring it up in the context of her son's illness so I am not going to assume her nanny was the primary caretaker of her son. Her son didn't even come up in that particular discussion.

In fact, even in Heather's twitter she was still defending the nanny comment by saying she wasn't comparing, she was just giving an example of one of life's difficulties. Fair enough but still incredibly insensitive to compare given the topic of that particular discussion - growing up in a very dysfunctional family. 

It seemed Heather was yet again, just trying to one-up Bethenny even in that conversation of life's difficulties.


----------



## Leah

lulilu said:


> Someone told me that Dorinda has a large apartment but her building will not allow filming, thus she got this small apartment for filming.



Oh I've heard this too. Apparently the real home has a very conservative and strict co-op board.


----------



## Michele26

Ramona's dress at Dorinda's party looks like a negligee. :giggles:

Heather's dress is gorgeous anyone know the designer?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenny should have fessed up instead up running away.  Just doesn't want to admit she talked about the girl and her nail polish line


----------



## MSO13

Heather and Kristen are grasping at storylines this season, Carol is stirring the pot and then pretending that she didn't mean for it to happen and I have to say there was not enough Hermes in this episode!

I really like Bethenny, good for her when Kristen was coming at her. I wouldn't sit and talk to a crazy person either. 

It's unfortunate that Kristen branded herself as the pretty "dumb" one last year because now she wants to be taken seriously but you can't undo that stuff. I think she and Heather are pissed because what they really want is Bethenny's friendship for her business acumen that she's trying to share with Sonja.


----------



## Graw

MrsOwen3 said:


> Heather and Kristen are grasping at storylines this season, Carol is stirring the pot and then pretending that she didn't mean for it to happen and I have to say there was not enough Hermes in this episode!
> 
> I really like Bethenny, good for her when Kristen was coming at her. I wouldn't sit and talk to a crazy person either.
> 
> It's unfortunate that Kristen branded herself as the pretty "dumb" one last year because now she wants to be taken seriously but you can't undo that stuff. I think she and Heather are pissed because what they really want is Bethenny's friendship for her business acumen that she's trying to share with Sonja.




I would not miss Heather or Carol if they left the show.  Both are $%^# stirrers and take jabs at people when they are down.


----------



## Carson123

There is no point for Kristen to be on the show. Get rid of her already. 

And of course Luann doesn't want to be. Switzerland anymore. No more guest status for her!


----------



## Graw

Yes, she should go!


----------



## sgj99

Michele26 said:


> Ramona's dress at Dorinda's party looks like a negligee. :giggles:
> 
> *Heather's dress is gorgeous* anyone know the designer?



i loved it too.  i'm partial to anything gorgeous in a chocolate brown color, such a nice change from classic black.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bethenny is rude, rude, rude. She reminds me of a poorly socialized Chihuahua who yaps and snaps at everything and everyone.


----------



## Carson123

Vanilla Bean said:


> Bethenny is rude, rude, rude. She reminds me of a poorly socialized Chihuahua who yaps and snaps at everything and everyone.




I don't think she was being rude. It seemed like all the other ladies were intentionally antagonizing her. 

But yes, she is pretty yappy.


----------



## Graw

Carson123 said:


> I don't think she was being rude. It seemed like all the other ladies were intentionally antagonizing her.
> 
> But yes, she is pretty yappy.




They seem to collectively antagonize her then look around like they are victims.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Carson123 said:


> I don't think she was being rude. It seemed like all the other ladies were intentionally antagonizing her.



She has been rude on many occasions, not just tonight's episode.  Cutting Heather off during conversation at a restaurant lunch or dinner with a fake snore or "I'm not interested!" was obnoxious.  I have no idea why Heather would have even spoken to her again. And then showing up to Dorinda's dinner party after RSVPing no?! Dorinda had to rearrange the table settings, was worried about room for B to stay overnight and then had to hear "I don't eat fish." Either stay behind your wall and eat what you like from the dinner, or politely say "I don't eat fish but I'm sure I'll love the other delicious food." 

The spikes on that wall are sharp.


----------



## Carson123

Vanilla Bean said:


> She has been rude on many occasions, not just tonight's episode.  Cutting Heather off during conversation at a restaurant lunch or dinner with a fake snore or "I'm not interested!" was obnoxious.  I have no idea why Heather would have even spoken to her again. And then showing up to Dorinda's dinner party after RSVPing no?! Dorinda had to rearrange the table settings, was worried about room for B to stay overnight and then had to hear "I don't eat fish." Either stay behind your wall and eat what you like from the dinner, or politely say "I don't eat fish but I'm sure I'll love the other delicious food."
> 
> The spikes on that wall are sharp.




In Bethany's defense, she cut Heather off when she was telling her that Kristen was upset that B didn't invite her to her bday party. I would have told her I didn't care either.  She didn't even know Kristen. I

I get that B can be abrasive at times, but she seems to just not have any tolerance for ridiculousness this season, and I really can't blame her.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

If Bethany doesn't want attention maybe she should have turned down the 'reality' show pay-check!


----------



## beekmanhill

Vanilla Bean said:


> She has been rude on many occasions, not just tonight's episode.  Cutting Heather off during conversation at a restaurant lunch or dinner with a fake snore or "I'm not interested!" was obnoxious.  I have no idea why Heather would have even spoken to her again. And then showing up to Dorinda's dinner party after RSVPing no?! Dorinda had to rearrange the table settings, was worried about room for B to stay overnight and then had to hear "I don't eat fish." Either stay behind your wall and eat what you like from the dinner, or politely say "I don't eat fish but I'm sure I'll love the other delicious food."
> 
> The spikes on that wall are sharp.



The whole show is Bethenny centric this year, and I'm bored with it and her.   She wants to talk about herself and her problems only if she controls the conversation.   
Heather's whole storyline is how she relates to Bethenny; that is ridiculous.  And we have to worry, does Bethenny like Kristen?  

Guess Andy decided to set up Bethenny for her own show; I can't think of any other reason the show is edited this way.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sophie-rose said:


> if bethany doesn't want attention maybe she should have turned down the 'reality' show pay-check!


 bingo


----------



## swags

Kristen labeled herself not that smart but pretty last season and now everyone treats her like an idiot and she gets upset. Plus, a nail polish line brought to her by her husband for something to do and she compares it to Bethenny starting out small?  I can see why the others don't take it or her seriously. I liked that Bethenny walked away. 
I don't dislike Carole but wish she'd stop the constant sex talk. Ramona too, discussing "eye candy." I think Ramona would take Mario back in a second, cheating and all if he could keep it from embarrassing her.


----------



## Sassys

Carson123 said:


> In Bethany's defense, she cut Heather off when she was telling her that Kristen was upset that B didn't invite her to her bday party. I would have told her I didn't care either.  She didn't even know Kristen. I
> 
> I get that B can be abrasive at times, but she seems to just not have any tolerance for ridiculousness this season, and I really can't blame her.



Agree! I can't stand it when a woman throws a hissy fit because another woman doesn't want to be friends with her. Get over yourself, you are not 12yrs old.


----------



## Sassys

Sophie-Rose said:


> If Bethany doesn't want attention maybe she should have turned down the 'reality' show pay-check!



True! She is clearly not in the right head space right now and it boggles my mind why she came back and to do it while going through a messy divorce is crazy.


----------



## beekmanhill

At this time, she was dating Cerussi too.  She pretends not to be dating on RH.  I guess dating doesn't fit the narrative she has chosen.  

Here is the happy couple in Dec 2014.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-vacations-with-michael-cerussi-photos-201521


----------



## Leah

MrsOwen3 said:


> Heather and Kristen are grasping at storylines this season, Carol is stirring the pot and then pretending that she didn't mean for it to happen and I have to say there was not enough Hermes in this episode!
> 
> I really like Bethenny, good for her when Kristen was coming at her. I wouldn't sit and talk to a crazy person either.
> 
> It's unfortunate that Kristen branded herself as the pretty "dumb" one last year because now she wants to be taken seriously but you can't undo that stuff. I think she and Heather are pissed because what they really want is Bethenny's friendship for her business acumen that she's trying to share with Sonja.



Yes not enough Hermes sightings in this episode! Just counted three: Carole's etoupe Evelyne, Bethenny's black birkin during her branding meeting and Ramona's black birkin at the big party.
For me, Kristen definitely gets THE most annoying award for this week's episode. 
The problem with Kristen is she tries SOOOO hard to sound witty and cool. Especially when she does the talking heads, she comes up with these lines that sound so trite and fake and put-on. Like she's practiced them in front of a mirror. 
Whether you like them or not, Bethenny or Carole or even Luann are good at these killer lines. Kristen isn't smart or witty enough to pull them off. And she tries to deliver these lines with "attitude" complete with the neck roll and exaggerated facial contortions. Like a really bad actress practicing her lines. 

She had this weird comment when talking about her nail polish business "well let's see who else started their business small (I suppose referring to B)...hmmm....Did I just hear a muffin drop?" 
Maybe I'm not updated on cool slang, but what on earth does that even mean?!

And why does she insist on playing this innocent, wholesome sweet thing - like squealing when Carole was mentioning those indecent terms during their meeting? She was acting like a 14 year old sweet high school girl, complete with covering her ears and going "la la la". If she's trying to convince people she's smart, it's not working. 

And Carole, yeah this week she was a sneaky and devious trouble maker, she knew EXACTLY what would happen when she repeated B's comments to Kristen.
And she ONLY has one talking head style and it's getting really old and tiring - comment...pause...big laugh. Repeat. 

Oh I actually laughed at Sonja's scenes during the branding meeting. I was pleasantly surprised when she asked a fairly insightful and probing question about marketing the products to Bethenny's fanbase. I was thinking "Wow, Sonja can be pretty smart." And THEN she followed this up with the bustier comment "I don't wear those push ups and smoosh them down thingies!!" LOL.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> At this time, she was dating Cerussi too.  She pretends not to be dating on RH.  I guess dating doesn't fit the narrative she has chosen.
> 
> Here is the happy couple in Dec 2014.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ons-with-michael-cerussi-photos-201521[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Or maybe he simply does not want to be on reality tv.


----------



## Sassys

Leah said:


> Yes not enough Hermes sightings in this episode! Just counted three:* Carole's etoupe Evelyne*, Bethenny's black birkin during her branding meeting and Ramona's black birkin at the big party.
> For me, Kristen definitely gets THE most annoying award for this week's episode.
> The problem with Kristen is she tries SOOOO hard to sound witty and cool. Especially when she does the talking heads, she comes up with these lines that sound so trite and fake and put-on. Like she's practiced them in front of a mirror.
> Whether you like them or not, Bethenny or Carole or even Luann are good at these killer lines. Kristen isn't smart or witty enough to pull them off. And she tries to deliver these lines with "attitude" complete with the neck roll and exaggerated facial contortions. Like a really bad actress practicing her lines.
> 
> She had this weird comment when talking about her nail polish business "well let's see who else started their business small (I suppose referring to B)...hmmm....Did I just hear a muffin drop?"
> Maybe I'm not updated on cool slang, but what on earth does that even mean?!
> 
> And why does she insist on playing this innocent, wholesome sweet thing - like squealing when Carole was mentioning those indecent terms during their meeting? She was acting like a 14 year old sweet high school girl, complete with covering her ears and going "la la la". If she's trying to convince people she's smart, it's not working.
> 
> And Carole, yeah this week she was a sneaky and devious trouble maker, she knew EXACTLY what would happen when she repeated B's comments to Kristen.
> And she ONLY has one talking head style and it's getting really old and tiring - comment...pause...big laugh. Repeat.
> 
> Oh I actually laughed at Sonja's scenes during the branding meeting. I was pleasantly surprised when she asked a fairly insightful and probing question about marketing the products to Bethenny's fanbase. I was thinking "Wow, Sonja can be pretty smart." And THEN she followed this up with the bustier comment "I don't wear those push ups and smoosh them down thingies!!" LOL.


 


Wait, Carole chastised Bethenny for having a Birkin at theCB2 store, yet she has one.

I also didn't understand the muffin comment.

Also, why would Kristen need to go to Bethenny for help and advice on starting a business, if her husband is a marketing man and has already started a business.


----------



## Leah

^ Bethenny had a birkin in the scene, Carole was carrying her Hermes Evelyne bag. 
Carole likes to think of herself as Miss Cool - way too cool to follow the trends and wear "it bags" LOL

And thank you!  
I thought "muffin dropping" was a new term that I just hadn't heard of


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> beekmanhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this time, she was dating Cerussi too.  She pretends not to be dating on RH.  I guess dating doesn't fit the narrative she has chosen.
> 
> Here is the happy couple in Dec 2014.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ons-with-michael-cerussi-photos-201521[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Or maybe he simply does not want to be on reality tv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, he probably doesn't, but why all the sturm und drang from Bethenny re she wants to be alone, doesn't need a man, has too much on her plate,  etc.    Admit she is dating and dated that guy for a year, what is the big deal?
Click to expand...


----------



## junqueprincess

beekmanhill said:


> At this time, she was dating Cerussi too.  She pretends not to be dating on RH.  I guess dating doesn't fit the narrative she has chosen.
> 
> Here is the happy couple in Dec 2014.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-vacations-with-michael-cerussi-photos-201521




She said she would never be with a man again that  wanted to be or would be on reality TV. 

That would be a red flag- she said.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Wait, Carole chastised Bethenny for having a Birkin at theCB2 store, yet she has one..


 
I didn't look at it as being chastised...


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry, but the vibe, I got  was SHE pulled Jason into the reality tv stuff....Also, WITHOUT her specials, etc, I don't think her 'brand' would have gotten to where it is today.


She's never heard of 'don't bite the hand that feeds you...."

ETA: If she could get another reality spinoff, she'd do it in a heartbeat...


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Sassys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, he probably doesn't, but why all the sturm und drang from Bethenny re she wants to be alone, doesn't need a man, has too much on her plate,  etc.    Admit she is dating and dated that guy for a year, what is the big deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly dated him, just to date him, but knew he wasn't someone she saw herself with. Happens all the time.
Click to expand...


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> beekmanhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly dated him, just to date him, but knew he wasn't someone she saw herself with. Happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm old fashioned, but I wouldn't bring my daughter on a vacation with someone I wasn't quite serious about, especially during the divorce proceedings from her father.
Click to expand...


----------



## sgj99

Leah said:


> Yes not enough Hermes sightings in this episode! Just counted three: Carole's etoupe Evelyne, Bethenny's black birkin during her branding meeting and Ramona's black birkin at the big party.
> For me, Kristen definitely gets THE most annoying award for this week's episode.
> The problem with Kristen is she tries SOOOO hard to sound witty and cool. Especially when she does the talking heads, she comes up with these lines that sound so trite and fake and put-on. Like she's practiced them in front of a mirror.
> Whether you like them or not, Bethenny or Carole or even Luann are good at these killer lines. Kristen isn't smart or witty enough to pull them off. And she tries to deliver these lines with "attitude" complete with the neck roll and exaggerated facial contortions. Like a really bad actress practicing her lines.
> 
> She had this weird comment when talking about her nail polish business "well let's see who else started their business small (I suppose referring to B)...hmmm....Did I just hear a muffin drop?"
> Maybe I'm not updated on cool slang, but what on earth does that even mean?!
> 
> And why does she insist on playing this innocent, wholesome sweet thing - like squealing when Carole was mentioning those indecent terms during their meeting? She was acting like a 14 year old sweet high school girl, complete with covering her ears and going "la la la". If she's trying to convince people she's smart, it's not working.
> 
> And Carole, yeah this week she was a sneaky and devious trouble maker, she knew EXACTLY what would happen when she repeated B's comments to Kristen.
> And she ONLY has one talking head style and it's getting really old and tiring - comment...pause...big laugh. Repeat.
> 
> Oh I actually laughed at Sonja's scenes during the branding meeting. I was pleasantly surprised when she asked a fairly insightful and probing question about marketing the products to Bethenny's fanbase. I was thinking "Wow, Sonja can be pretty smart." And THEN she followed this up with the bustier comment "I don't wear those push ups and smoosh them down thingies!!" LOL.





Sassys said:


> Wait, Carole chastised Bethenny for having a Birkin at theCB2 store, yet she has one.
> 
> I also didn't understand the muffin comment.
> 
> Also, why would Kristen need to go to Bethenny for help and advice on starting a business, if her husband is a marketing man and has already started a business.





Leah said:


> ^ Bethenny had a birkin in the scene, Carole was carrying her Hermes Evelyne bag.
> Carole likes to think of herself as Miss Cool - way too cool to follow the trends and wear "it bags" LOL
> 
> And thank you!
> I thought "muffin dropping" was a new term that I just hadn't heard of



i think it was in season 1 and Bethenny was trying to get Skinny Girl products going (maybe Season 2).  they filmed her in a grocery store trying to get shoppers to try her Skinny Girl muffins.  i'm pretty sure that's where the muffin-dig is from ...


----------



## Leah

Like her or not, Bethenny is THE lead cast member for this season. The key stories revolve around her because the likes of Carole, Heather and Kristen are just not interesting or engaging enough for majority of the viewers.

This thread confirms that - after every episode, practically every single thing that Bethenny does or says is still dissected. Even by people that say they don't like her. 

And unlike the other ladies, because Bethenny was the fans favorite for the first few seasons, many viewers still have some residual affection for her (as hardened or insensitive or self-absorbed as she can sometimes be in the current season.) If Heather or Kristen had something truly interesting going on in their lives, maybe they wouldn't be so desperate to find an angle with Bethenny. 

As Luann said last night "the worst thing is when you're just ignored!"


----------



## Carson123

leah said:


> like her or not, bethenny is the lead cast member for this season. The key stories revolve around her because the likes of carole, heather and kristen are just not interesting or engaging enough for majority of the viewers.
> 
> This thread confirms that - after every episode, practically every single thing that bethenny does or says is still dissected. Even by people that say they don't like her.
> 
> And unlike the other ladies, because bethenny was the fans favorite for the first few seasons, many viewers still have some residual affection for her (as hardened or insensitive or self-absorbed as she can sometimes be in the current season.) if heather or kristen had something truly interesting going on in their lives, maybe they wouldn't be so desperate to find an angle with bethenny.
> 
> As luann said last night "the worst thing is when you're just ignored!"




this!


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't look at it as being chastised...



I was just going to post the sand thing. It was kind of playful " ooh do I see a Birkin "


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kristen is a fake fashion blogger
Heather is a fake wanna be Hip Hop cool kid with all her "hey momma" and 'holla"


I actually miss the seasons when Ramona was shown working, that was interesting.  I guess we will never know what happened (or didn't happen) to True REnewal or True renewal - LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Kristen is a fake fashion blogger
> *Heather is a fake wanna be Hip Hop cool kid with all her "hey momma" and 'holla"*
> 
> 
> I actually miss the seasons when Ramona was shown working, that was interesting.  I guess we will never know what happened (or didn't happen) to True REnewal or True renewal - LOL


----------



## young breezy

Lol Kristen "can I interrupt????" and LuAnn was just like.. no! 

That was terrible timing and awkward.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

As much as I love Bethanny, if she really wants to just "fade into the background" being on a reality show isn't the way to do that.


----------



## barbie444

Not only was that terrible timing it was also rude, she should have a little commons sense to know that when two people are having a convo you shouldn't interrupt. I honestly find Kristen so boring and slightly dumb. She was the one who called herself dumb first and she's offended we call her dumb? I really like Carol she always seemed cool so I didn't get why she would gossip to Kristen. 


young breezy said:


> Lol Kristen "can I interrupt????" and LuAnn was just like.. no!
> 
> That was terrible timing and awkward.


----------



## horse17

Kristins husband needs to lose the hat...I don't care for him at ALL


----------



## Sweetpea83

bagnshoofetish said:


> As much as I love Bethanny, if she really wants to just "fade into the background" being on a reality show isn't the way to do that.


 
Exactly...


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> beekmanhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly dated him, just to date him, but knew he wasn't someone she saw herself with. Happens all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she figures its best to keep any love interests off camera  So many of these husbands come off like douchebags. Hoppy did seem like one of the nicer ones imo.
Click to expand...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

barbie444 said:


> Not only was that terrible timing it was also rude, she should have a little commons sense to know that when two people are having a convo you shouldn't interrupt. I honestly find Kristen so boring and slightly dumb. She was the one who called herself dumb first and she's offended we call her dumb? I really like Carol she always seemed cool so I didn't get why she would gossip to Kristen.



I think both Carol and Kristin are trying to stay relevant in order to stay on the show.  I like them both but neither of them have much going on.  Kristin is trying to stay included in things and Carol is resorting to gossip.  There was no reason to tell Kristin that Beth called her "dumb".  Its a hurtful thing to relay.  If she wasn't trying to start something, why tell her that?  She knew Kristin would go to Bethanny. 
All these things are getting very contrived.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

One of Bethenny's first business ventures was "Bethenny Bakes" which included muffins.  There was a brief clip in a recent episode of her offering muffins to grocery store patrons (shot early in the series).


----------



## Carson123

bagnshoofetish said:


> I think both Carol and Kristin are trying to stay relevant in order to stay on the show.  I like them both but neither of them have much going on.  Kristin is trying to stay included in things and Carol is resorting to gossip.  There was no reason to tell Kristin that Beth called her "dumb".  Its a hurtful thing to relay.  If she wasn't trying to start something, why tell her that?  She knew Kristin would go to Bethanny.
> 
> All these things are getting very contrived.




Totally!


----------



## Michele26

Dorinda's boyfriend is so unappealing. I can't find one thing about him that doesn't make my skin crawl. What does she see in him?!


----------



## Sassys

Andy Cohen reveals Bethenny Frankel has 'absolutely no say' over how she is  portrayed on RHONY... even when she acts 'like a beast'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ayed-RHONY-acts-like-beast.html#ixzz3cgsOuHER


----------



## guccimamma

you can tell it is the bethany show this season, everyone is trying so hard for screen time with her.

kristin should keep her mouth shut. she really does sound dumb. passionate about her nail polish, good lord.  she had a meeting.

carol has better looking skin, what is she doing? she's showing herself to be a nasty little instigator this season.

lu, she doesn't know what she's doing, but doesn't want to be left behind.

heather is just pissy that bethany gets to show up for little snippets of time, then leave. she wants to have her time on screen with beth, so creates drama.

ramona is going to take back mario, she just is.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Vanilla Bean said:


> One of Bethenny's first business ventures was "Bethenny Bakes" which included muffins.  There was a brief clip in a recent episode of her offering muffins to grocery store patrons (shot early in the series).



Oh yeah!  I remember that.  No one wanted to try her muffins!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

guccimamma said:


> you can tell it is the bethany show this season, everyone is trying so hard for screen time with her..



It is definitely the Bethanny show for sure this season.  Everyone has their tongue so far up her a** (ahem, Ramona, ahem) when they could all care less about her before.


----------



## Michele26

guccimamma said:


> you can tell it is the bethany show this season, everyone is trying so hard for screen time with her.
> 
> kristin should keep her mouth shut. she really does sound dumb. passionate about her nail polish, good lord.  she had a meeting.
> 
> *carol has better looking skin, what is she doing? *she's showing herself to be a nasty little instigator this season.
> 
> lu, she doesn't know what she's doing, but doesn't want to be left behind.
> 
> heather is just pissy that bethany gets to show up for little snippets of time, then leave. she wants to have her time on screen with beth, so creates drama.
> 
> *ramona is going to take back mario, she just is.*




I noticed Carole's skin too. Looks like she had laser skin resurfacing. 

I think Ramona got a taste of what it's like to free and dating different men. I don't believe Mario would be any different if she took him back. He'd be cheating all over again and she's afraid of that too.


----------



## guccimamma

Michele26 said:


> [/B]
> 
> I noticed Carole's skin too. Looks like she had laser skin resurfacing.
> 
> I think Ramona got a taste of what it's like to free and dating different men. I don't believe Mario would be any different if she took him back. He'd be cheating all over again and she's afraid of that too.



i think she's dating others, but will take him back.  that's where i'd put my money.


----------



## pink1

Carol's skin definitely looks better this season.  I feel like Ramona will take Mario back too


----------



## TC1

Depending on the timing of filming...all the gossip rags ahd said she took him back..then they couldn't make it work because Mario's young new GF wouldn't stay out of the picture.


----------



## lulilu

horse17 said:


> Kristins husband needs to lose the hat...I don't care for him at ALL



My sister and I comment on the stupid hat everytime he is shown -- wearing it inside too.  Makes him look like such a hipster wannabe poser.


----------



## guccimamma

lulilu said:


> My sister and I comment on the stupid hat everytime he is shown -- wearing it inside too.  Makes him look like such a hipster wannabe poser.



i saw him without the hat, and realized he has HUGE ears. i think that is why he wears the hat.


----------



## rubysoma

guccimamma said:


> i saw him without the hat, and realized he has HUGE ears. i think that is why he wears the hat.


I'm pretty sure he wears the hat because he's balding.


----------



## guccimamma

rubysoma said:


> I'm pretty sure he wears the hat because he's balding.



LOL, that too.


----------



## barbie444

Those two need to go and they can take Heather with them. Kristen has NO personality


guccimamma said:


> i saw him without the hat, and realized he has HUGE ears. i think that is why he wears the hat.


----------



## Bentley1

I predict Kristen will be gone next season. She has barely any air time this season, rightfully so. The woman has NO storyline. I didn't mind her last season, but now she needs to go. 
I have NO clue why bravo has EIGHT housewives this season anyway. It's a mess and all I'm taking away from the season is Bethany crying and nagging about getting too much attention.


----------



## lulilu

^^Kristin should be gone.  She is so annoying -- overemoting all the time.  And just what the world needs - another nail polish line.  really?  and it is just her reason for living?


----------



## sgj99

i liked Kristen last season just because she wouldn't back down to Ramona.  but this season she's boring.

if Dorinda would film without her daughter i'd like her even more but so far i think she's a great addition.

Bethenny shouldn't have come back, she adds nothing and i am so over her "poor me" routine.


----------



## Michele26

sgj99 said:


> i liked Kristen last season just because she wouldn't back down to Ramona.  but this season she's boring.
> 
> if Dorinda would film without her daughter i'd like her even more but so far i think she's a great addition.
> 
> Bethenny shouldn't have come back, she adds nothing and i am so over her "poor me" routine.



Dorinda seems genuine & doesn't get involved with all the arguing about petty nonsense. She's one of my favorites.


----------



## guccimamma

lulilu said:


> ^^Kristin should be gone.  She is so annoying -- overemoting all the time.  And just what the world needs - another nail polish line.  really?  and it is just her reason for living?



it's her passion.


----------



## swags

I think I like the return of Bethenny simply for the way the other cast mates (Heather and Kristen) react to her. I like that Bethenny has reached out to Sonja instead of making fun of her like Kristen and Heather.  Kristen strikes me as someone that doesn't really want to work but would like to accomplish something so she's not considered just a housewife. If putting her name on some nail polish as Real Housewife endorsement type of thing brings in some money, that's great but we all  know she's not doing much. 
I also am fond of Dorinda. 
Luann and Ramona, they are kind of the same old same when they interact with each other but I guess that's their thing.  
I would love for the show to incorporate their handbags in some capacity. Carole asked if that was a birkin she saw when approaching Bethenny a few weeks and Bethenny sort of brushed her off but I would like to hear the story of how she came into that birkin, did she always want one? I mean, B obviously loves her handbags but doesn't mention it on the show.


----------



## lucywife

^she had one in Gold when she was supposedly "broke" in season I.


----------



## caramelize126

swags said:


> I think I like the return of Bethenny simply for the way the other cast mates (Heather and Kristen) react to her. I like that Bethenny has reached out to Sonja instead of making fun of her like Kristen and Heather.  Kristen strikes me as someone that doesn't really want to work but would like to accomplish something so she's not considered just a housewife. If putting her name on some nail polish as Real Housewife endorsement type of thing brings in some money, that's great but we all  know she's not doing much.
> I also am fond of Dorinda.
> Luann and Ramona, they are kind of the same old same when they interact with each other but I guess that's their thing.
> I would love for the show to incorporate their handbags in some capacity. Carole asked if that was a birkin she saw when approaching Bethenny a few weeks and Bethenny sort of brushed her off but I would like to hear the story of how she came into that birkin, did she always want one? I mean, B obviously loves her handbags but doesn't mention it on the show.







lucywife said:


> ^she had one in Gold when she was supposedly "broke" in season I.






There was a lot of talk about her early birkins being fake, does anyone remember that?


----------



## swags

caramelize126 said:


> There was a lot of talk about her early birkins being fake, does anyone remember that?


 
I remember her friend had a Chloe Paddington in season 1, (not 100% sure, but I kind of remember) and I remember her saying off housewives, she'd sell a bag to pay rent. But these days she's on the celebrities and Chanel forum and the celebs and Hermes forum quite often. On Housewives she acts like she doesn't care about "stuff" but I think she does.


----------



## Love4H

I remember the BH housewife had fake Birkins. The one who's husband commuted suicide and she had to sell her things to pay the debts. 

But I don't recall Bethanny's bags being called fake. But again I have a very bad memory. 

I remember Bethanny had Birkins (I think a gold one, a black one and a red too) in the 1-2 seasons while she was complaining she was broke. And many Chanels too. 
I mean I had friends who had to sell their luxury items during the crisis 2008-2009 and I remember Birkins available on the shelves of the NYC stores.


----------



## sgj99

i read that during those early seasons Bethenny said she bought her expensive bags from resellers.


----------



## zippie

Kristen has the weirdest facial expressions, kind of lifts her upper lip and snarls.


----------



## Love4H

sgj99 said:


> i read that during those early seasons Bethenny said she bought her expensive bags from resellers.



Which is often more expensive for H bags!


----------



## sgj99

Love4H said:


> Which is often more expensive for H bags!



very true ... but a lot of resellers have layaway.


----------



## lucywife

caramelize126 said:


> There was a lot of talk about her early birkins being fake, does anyone remember that?


 I don't remember. 



swags said:


> On Housewives she acts like she doesn't care about "stuff" but I think she does.


 agree with that.


----------



## caramelize126

This was the story: http://mobi.perezhilton.com/cocoperez/2012-06-27-bethenny-frankel-fake-birkin-bags#.VX3QFHi9LCQ

It was on a lot of gossip sites at the time but this is what the quick google search brought up. Who knows. Jill might have just made the whole thing up


----------



## slang

zippie said:


> Kristen has the weirdest facial expressions, kind of lifts her upper lip and snarls.



she's channelling Elvis!


----------



## slang

swags said:


> I remember her friend had a Chloe Paddington in season 1, (not 100% sure, but I kind of remember) and I remember her saying off housewives, she'd sell a bag to pay rent. But these days she's on the celebrities and Chanel forum and the celebs and Hermes forum quite often. On Housewives she acts like she doesn't care about "stuff" but I think she does.



Someone here at PF bought that Chloe! I remember they posted in this thread that they contacted Betheney on social media to find out what kind of bag her friend had been carrying on the show & B told her that her friend wanted to sell it so she bought it from her...B was like the middleman in the sale lol!


----------



## Swanky

I don't think Bethenny bought fakes, at least not knowingly.  She's bought from some of our members on eBay.


----------



## barbie444

I am liking Ramona alot this season, this is her best season yet.


----------



## zaara10

guccimamma said:


> it's her passion.



I laughed really hard at that. I loved that bethanny walked away from her. Then she ran off complaining to her husband.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm sick of all the product placement in this franchise! It's like watching an infomercial at this point. Skinny Girl, Ramona Pinot Grigio, Sonja's fashion line, LuAnn's clothing line, now, Kristin's nail polish. 

No wonder Carole has assumed the hipster cougar role this season, she doesn't have a book to promote.


----------



## lucywife

guccimamma said:


> it's her passion.


 why am I not surprised? 
what was she trying to achieve when she confronted Bethenny? She wanted to prove that she is not dumb? I wish she would just go away and take her creepy husband with her.


----------



## Michele26

A member of TPF who's from Manhattan use to post here who knew people that were friends with Ramona IRL. According to her Ramona has many friends and is a real sweetheart. She annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## chowlover2

I actually didn't think much of Ramona til this season. If she has more friends as seemingly level headed as Dorinda, she's very lucky.


----------



## sgj99

caramelize126 said:


> This was the story: http://mobi.perezhilton.com/cocoperez/2012-06-27-bethenny-frankel-fake-birkin-bags#.VX3QFHi9LCQ
> 
> It was on a lot of gossip sites at the time but this is what the quick google search brought up. Who knows. Jill might have just made the whole thing up



not sure i'm buying that story since the source is Jill.



slang said:


> Someone here at PF bought that Chloe! I remember they posted in this thread that they contacted Betheney on social media to find out what kind of bag her friend had been carrying on the show & B told her that her friend wanted to sell it so she bought it from her...B was like the middleman in the sale lol!





Michele26 said:


> A member of TPF who's from Manhattan use to post here who knew people that were friends with Ramona IRL. According to her Ramona has many friends and is a real sweetheart. She annoys the hell out of me.



and Simon used to post on this thread.  he and i went back and forth one Sat. afternoon because i made a crack about his sons names.  he said something about how i should read he and Alex's book on parenting, they explained that the boys names were family names.


----------



## Leah

Bethenny's older birkins (and their authenticity) are also being discussed on the Hermes forum (I hadn't heard the fake rumours until someone mentioned it just recently.) 
I looked at a few google photos and saw this gold birkin she's carrying which doesn't have the Hermes stamp. BUT in other photos, she's also seen carrying a gold birkin with a clear H stamp. Odd - maybe it's 2 different bags?

But Sonja definitely has a fake crocodile birkin. That one is easy to spot - huge, uneven crocodile scales that look nothing like Hermes croc


----------



## Jujuma

lucywife said:


> ^she had one in Gold when she was supposedly "broke" in season I.




I'm always amazed when I go in to NYC how many young (and old for that matter, but I stress young for economic reasons) girls/women have B bags. All I hear is how they are cracking down on counterfeits but no way are they all real.


----------



## Jujuma

chowlover2 said:


> I'm sick of all the product placement in this franchise! It's like watching an infomercial at this point. Skinny Girl, Ramona Pinot Grigio, Sonja's fashion line, LuAnn's clothing line, now, Kristin's nail polish.
> 
> No wonder Carole has assumed the hipster cougar role this season, she doesn't have a book to promote.




I think Bethany came back just to promote Skinny Girl. Every time she is on she is talking about, giving away or serving her products!


----------



## caramelize126

Leah said:


> Bethenny's older birkins (and their authenticity) are also being discussed on the Hermes forum (I hadn't heard the fake rumours until someone mentioned it just recently.)
> 
> I looked at a few google photos and saw this gold birkin she's carrying which doesn't have the Hermes stamp. BUT in other photos, she's also seen carrying a gold birkin with a clear H stamp. Odd - maybe it's 2 different bags?
> 
> 
> 
> But Sonja definitely has a fake crocodile birkin. That one is easy to spot - huge, uneven crocodile scales that look nothing like Hermes croc







Jujuma said:


> I'm always amazed when I go in to NYC how many young (and old for that matter, but I stress young for economic reasons) girls/women have B bags. All I hear is how they are cracking down on counterfeits but no way are they all real.




IIRC there was some talk about it in the H thread when the show was still in season 1-2. Its not really too much of a stretch to believe though- bethenny has said that she was broke and struggling to pay rent before the show aired. How does someone who is struggling like that afford any designer bag, especially a birkin? Even if it is preloved. Not sure that jill is the most credible source, but i think the story is believable. Super fakes have been around for quite a few years now.

Thats interesting i never noticed her bag didnt have the stamp


----------



## Sassys

caramelize126 said:


> IIRC there was some talk about it in the H thread when the show was still in season 1-2. Its not really too much of a stretch to believe though- bethenny has said that she was broke and struggling to pay rent before the show aired. How does someone who is struggling like that afford any designer bag, especially a birkin? Even if it is preloved. Not sure that jill is the most credible source, but i think the story is believable. Super fakes have been around for quite a few years now.
> 
> Thats interesting i never noticed her bag didnt have the stamp



Bethenny was engaged to a really rich guy at one time and they lived in Chicago. he bought her a few birkin bags. She sold them along with her egament ring to live off the money,


----------



## Graw

guccimamma said:


> it's her passion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

caramelize126 said:


> IIRC there was some talk about it in the H thread when the show was still in season 1-2. Its not really too much of a stretch to believe though- bethenny has said that she was broke and struggling to pay rent before the show aired. How does someone who is struggling like that afford any designer bag, especially a birkin? Even if it is preloved. Not sure that jill is the most credible source, but i think the story is believable. Super fakes have been around for quite a few years now.
> 
> Thats interesting i never noticed her bag didnt have the stamp


 
the same way she's screaming 'homless' now, yet buying and renovating a new apartment in NYC..  


I wonder if the H stamp isn't visible due to the angle.


----------



## junqueprincess

Leah said:


> Bethenny's older birkins (and their authenticity) are also being discussed on the Hermes forum (I hadn't heard the fake rumours until someone mentioned it just recently.)
> 
> I looked at a few google photos and saw this gold birkin she's carrying which doesn't have the Hermes stamp. BUT in other photos, she's also seen carrying a gold birkin with a clear H stamp. Odd - maybe it's 2 different bags?
> 
> 
> 
> But Sonja definitely has a fake crocodile birkin. That one is easy to spot - huge, uneven crocodile scales that look nothing like Hermes croc




These are 2 different bags.


----------



## Leah

There are a few Hermes leathers that have a blind stamp (no gold or silver print) like Barenia leather so that might be a possible explanation for the missing stamp on the first gold birkin.


----------



## MSO13

Leah said:


> There are a few Hermes leathers that have a blind stamp (no gold or silver print) like Barenia leather so that might be a possible explanation for the missing stamp on the first gold birkin.



+1
Also some of the other naturals, Chamonix, Ardennes etc have brown toned stamps no matter the hardware color. Everyone thinks my natural Chamonix is gold but it's a little different than gold. 

I agree that it may just be the angle of this one. 

I don't care if she had fakes before, I like how she's wearing her bag collection lately and think that her other H accessories look great on her.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> not sure i'm buying that story since the source is Jill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Simon used to post on this thread.  he and i went back and forth one Sat. afternoon because i made a crack about his sons names.  he said something about how i should read he and Alex's book on parenting, they explained that the boys names were family names.




Lol, I caught the tail end of Simon posting on here years ago. I couldn't believe it was actually him. How did we confirm that it was really Simon?


----------



## Jayne1

I may be a week behind in Canada - but is Carole really doing, for lack of a better word, the chef kid, like she implies?

The reason I question it, is because we don't see them together, we just hear how she says she was with him and it doesn't sound believable at all.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> I may be a week behind in Canada - but is Carole really doing, for lack of a better word, the chef kid, like she implies?
> 
> The reason I question it, is because we don't see them together, we just hear how she says she was with him and it doesn't sound believable at all.


 
We're more than a few episodes behind here in Canada!. I just think it's part of Carole's "Cougar" role this season and to try to create drama between her and LuAnn.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> I may be a week behind in Canada - but is Carole really doing, for lack of a better word, the chef kid, like she implies?
> 
> The reason I question it, is because we don't see them together, we just hear how she says she was with him and it doesn't sound believable at all.



They are still together according to Carole on social media


----------



## michie

sgj99 said:


> and Simon used to post on this thread.  he and i went back and forth one Sat. afternoon because i made a crack about his sons names.  he said something about how i should read he and Alex's book on parenting, they explained that the boys names were family names.



Yessss...Larrikin or some name like that. He got into it with me once after I questioned their appearance on "Couples' Therapy"...a mess.


----------



## lucywife

barbie444 said:


> I am liking Ramona alot this season, this is her best season yet.


I always liked her, as crazy and loud she can be, she's not vile or mean.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, I caught the tail end of Simon posting on here years ago. I couldn't believe it was actually him. How did we confirm that it was really Simon?



Megs confirmed it.


----------



## sgj99

michie said:


> Yessss...Larrikin or some name like that. He got into it with me once after I questioned their appearance on "Couples' Therapy"...a mess.



what a douche-bag ... for lack of a better insult.


----------



## Leah

So Ramona gets their lovely Southampton home. Good for her!
But Mario gets the UES house - interesting.
Wonder if that means Ramona is moving to the Hamptons. 

I would have thought it would be the other way around though considering Mario and his mistress allegedly first fooled around in the Hamptons.

http://pagesix.com/2015/06/10/ramona-singer-gets-to-keep-her-southampton-mansion/

&#8220;Real Housewife of New York&#8221; Ramona Singer is keeping the Southampton mansion where she caught soon-to-be-ex-hubby Mario Singer allegedly cheating with much younger Kasey Dexter in January 2014.
The pinot grigio-swilling Bravo star, who filed for divorce last year, is apparently getting the 7,000-square-foot home in the settlement.
She reportedly bought the 1.4-acre spread, including a pool and tennis court, 20 years ago.
Mario will keep the former couple&#8217;s four-bedroom, 2,400-square-foot Upper East Side condo at 201 E. 80th St., but it is about to go on the market for $4.95 million with Douglas Elliman broker Lauren Muss, who did not return calls.


----------



## Jeneen

michie said:


> Yessss...Larrikin or some name like that. He got into it with me once after I questioned their appearance on "Couples' Therapy"...a mess.




What was his. Screen name? I need screen shots hahaha!


----------



## Jeneen

I'm not sure if I missed any discussion on this topic but what did you guys think of Dorinda's interior decor at her Berkshire's home?


----------



## Michele26

^^I knew eventually they would divorce. Once that trust is gone, it's gone no matter how much you try or want to get it back.

Ramona still has a lot of soul searching to do, and I hope she doesn't beat herself up too much in the process.

That article says very little about their settlement, and we haven't really heard much in the entertainment news about a nasty divorce.

Bethenny needs to cut her loses now too for her sake and for Bryn.


----------



## Graw

Leah said:


> So Ramona gets their lovely Southampton home. Good for her!
> But Mario gets the UES house - interesting.
> Wonder if that means Ramona is moving to the Hamptons.
> 
> I would have thought it would be the other way around though considering Mario and his mistress allegedly first fooled around in the Hamptons.
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2015/06/10/ramona-singer-gets-to-keep-her-southampton-mansion/
> 
> Real Housewife of New York Ramona Singer is keeping the Southampton mansion where she caught soon-to-be-ex-hubby Mario Singer allegedly cheating with much younger Kasey Dexter in January 2014.
> The pinot grigio-swilling Bravo star, who filed for divorce last year, is apparently getting the 7,000-square-foot home in the settlement.
> She reportedly bought the 1.4-acre spread, including a pool and tennis court, 20 years ago.
> Mario will keep the former couples four-bedroom, 2,400-square-foot Upper East Side condo at 201 E. 80th St., but it is about to go on the market for $4.95 million with Douglas Elliman broker Lauren Muss, who did not return calls.



Good for her for keeping the house.  We will watch her apt hunt next season.  maybe she will leave the ues 



Michele26 said:


> ^^I knew eventually they would divorce. Once that trust is gone, it's gone no matter how much you try or want to get it back.
> 
> Ramona still has a lot of soul searching to do, and I hope she doesn't beat herself up too much in the process.
> 
> That article says very little about their settlement, and we haven't really heard much in the entertainment news about a nasty divorce.



I hope Ramona stays strong, 20 years is a long time to be with someone and this must be truly painful for her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Yessss...Larrikin or some name like that. He got into it with me once after I questioned their appearance on "Couples' Therapy"...a mess.


 
he is totally bish made... I swear


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> he is totally bish made... I swear



Yes, indeed.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Leah said:


> Bethenny's older birkins (and their authenticity) are also being discussed on the Hermes forum (I hadn't heard the fake rumours until someone mentioned it just recently.)
> I looked at a few google photos and saw this gold birkin she's carrying which doesn't have the Hermes stamp. BUT in other photos, she's also seen carrying a gold birkin with a clear H stamp. Odd - maybe it's 2 different bags?
> 
> But Sonja definitely has a fake crocodile birkin. That one is easy to spot - huge, uneven crocodile scales that look nothing like Hermes croc



The first photo must be "pre-Skinny Girl" sale to Seagrams.  

I am just as outspoken (and stick my foot in my mouth a lot) like her so I give her a free pass.  She is my favorite.

You can all start hurling tomatoes at me now. ush:

I would never buy a fake Birkin though.  I would always feel the invisible eyes of TPF scolding me and rightfully so.


----------



## Grace123

bagnshoofetish said:


> The first photo must be "pre-Skinny Girl" sale to Seagrams.
> 
> *I am just as outspoken (and stick my foot in my mouth a lot) like her so I give her a free pass.  She is my favorite.*
> 
> *You can all start hurling tomatoes at me now. ush:*
> 
> I would never buy a fake Birkin though.  I would always feel the invisible eyes of TPF scolding me and rightfully so.



She's mine too and I'll be happy to take the tomatoes.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Grace123 said:


> She's mine too and I'll be happy to take the tomatoes.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Leah said:


> Mario will keep the former couples four-bedroom, 2,400-square-foot Upper East Side condo at 201 E. 80th St., but it is about to go on the market for $4.95 million with Douglas Elliman broker Lauren Muss, who did not return calls.



The kitchen and dining area in the condo are surprisingly small.

http://streeteasy.com/building/richmond-condominium/16e


----------



## Leah

bagnshoofetish said:


> The first photo must be "pre-Skinny Girl" sale to Seagrams.
> 
> I am just as outspoken (and stick my foot in my mouth a lot) like her so I give her a free pass.  She is my favorite.
> 
> *You can all start hurling tomatoes at me now*. ush:
> 
> I would never buy a fake Birkin though.  I would always feel the invisible eyes of TPF scolding me and rightfully so.



LOL  Bethenny's screeching, crying, whining, yelling and talking over people is grating and she's so incredibly self-absorbed this season - but despite all that, I still do like her too! 

There's a certain authenticity to her that I like.  
And clearly she hasn't lost the ability to deliver those killer lines!


----------



## Michele26

bagnshoofetish said:


> The first photo must be "pre-Skinny Girl" sale to Seagrams.
> 
> I am just as outspoken (and stick my foot in my mouth a lot) like her so I give her a free pass.  *She is my favorite.
> *
> You can all start hurling tomatoes at me now. ush:
> 
> I would never buy a fake Birkin though.  I would always feel the invisible eyes of TPF scolding me and rightfully so.



My favorite too Shoo. 




Leah said:


> LOL  Bethenny's screeching, crying, whining, yelling and talking over people is grating and she's so incredibly self-absorbed this season - but despite all that, I still do like her too!
> 
> *There's a certain authenticity to her that I like.
> And clearly she hasn't lost the ability to deliver those killer lines!*


*
*


----------



## horse17

Jeneen said:


> I'm not sure if I missed any discussion on this topic but what did you guys think of Dorinda's interior decor at her Berkshire's home?


 its lovely, but not my style....I prefer décor that is a little more transitional/modern..


----------



## horse17

so what does Mario do?....who has the money in this marriage?....I always thought it was from Ramona's family?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Leah said:


> There's a certain authenticity to her that I like.





Michele26 said:


> My favorite too Shoo.



 Whew!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Vanilla Bean said:


> The kitchen and dining area in the condo are surprisingly small.
> 
> http://streeteasy.com/building/richmond-condominium/16e



Thats a NYC condo for you.  Cramped quarters.  4 million for 2500 sq. ft is about right in that hood.  No thanks.


----------



## Michele26

bagnshoofetish said:


> Whew!


----------



## Michele26

horse17 said:


> so what does Mario do?....who has the money in this marriage?....I always thought it was from Ramona's family?



http://heavy.com/entertainment/2015/04/mario-singer-ramonas-husband-girlfriend-cheating-divorce-who-new-job-net-worth-instagram/

Mario Singer

Mario Singer is the estranged husband of Ramona Singer, who we've seen on the Real Housewives of New York City for six seasons. As the show is now in its 7th season, we probably won't see much of Mario since Ramona announced their getting a divorce. After the previous season, reports came out that Mario had been cheating on Ramona with a socialite named Kasey Dexter. For our 5 Fast Facts on Dexter, click here. At the season 6 reunion show, Ramona said she refused to talk about their issues, said their marriage was fine and that she wouldn't discuss anything because of her daughter Avery. Unfortunately, Ramona says she gave Mario a second chance and he blew it. He was again pictured with Dexter out in public and Ramona released this statement: We were working very hard on our relationship and making great progress. It was really working well, and then I got the feeling that he started seeing [Kasey] again ... I would never reconcile with him. I believe in marriage, I gave him a second chance, and he betrayed me and our daughter. You just don't do that. Others who say they witnessed Mario cheating on his wife included reality stars Patti Stanger and Jill Zarin. On prior seasons of RHONY, Zarin did allude to Mario being a playboy. In late March 2015, Stanger opened up about witnessing Mario cheating to Us Weekly, saying: I saw the whole thing. I saw him pick the girl at a certain person's house  you probably know. It was a big dinner party, and we just came for dessert, and I watched this and I was, like, sober, and everybody else wasn't. And I went, 'What is going on here?' And then I was worried for Ramona. I was really worried for her. Because I saw shades of him trying  he had like a midlife crisis going on. And she doesn't deserve that. She's a great girl. 
________________________________________
So, aside from the cheating, who is Mario Singer? Mario has a net worth of $18 million and he is a very successful business man. He is the Vice President of Classic Medallics (a manufacturer of awards, trophies, and religious jewelry) and Frederick Singer & Sons. When RHONY first started, we saw Mario's business briefly featured on the show. He also co-founded his wife Ramona's line True Faith Jewelry in 2005. Now that you're caught up on Mario, click through our gallery to have a look at Mario's best Instagram photos with his family before it took a turn for the worst.


----------



## alexspoilsme

Hiya. Does anyone happen to know where/who Luann's white and black stripe dress is from? It's from the episode where she and Bethany are in Miami?

Thanks.


----------



## horse17

Michele26 said:


> http://heavy.com/entertainment/2015...ting-divorce-who-new-job-net-worth-instagram/
> 
> Mario Singer
> 
> Mario Singer is the estranged husband of Ramona Singer, who we've seen on the Real Housewives of New York City for six seasons. As the show is now in its 7th season, we probably won't see much of Mario since Ramona announced their getting a divorce. After the previous season, reports came out that Mario had been cheating on Ramona with a socialite named Kasey Dexter. For our 5 Fast Facts on Dexter, click here. At the season 6 reunion show, Ramona said she refused to talk about their issues, said their marriage was fine and that she wouldn't discuss anything because of her daughter Avery. Unfortunately, Ramona says she gave Mario a second chance and he blew it. He was again pictured with Dexter out in public and Ramona released this statement: We were working very hard on our relationship and making great progress. It was really working well, and then I got the feeling that he started seeing [Kasey] again ... I would never reconcile with him. I believe in marriage, I gave him a second chance, and he betrayed me and our daughter. You just don't do that. Others who say they witnessed Mario cheating on his wife included reality stars Patti Stanger and Jill Zarin. On prior seasons of RHONY, Zarin did allude to Mario being a playboy. In late March 2015, Stanger opened up about witnessing Mario cheating to Us Weekly, saying: I saw the whole thing. I saw him pick the girl at a certain person's house  you probably know. It was a big dinner party, and we just came for dessert, and I watched this and I was, like, sober, and everybody else wasn't. And I went, 'What is going on here?' And then I was worried for Ramona. I was really worried for her. Because I saw shades of him trying  he had like a midlife crisis going on. And she doesn't deserve that. She's a great girl.
> ________________________________________
> So, aside from the cheating, who is Mario Singer? Mario has a net worth of $18 million and he is a very successful business man. He is the Vice President of Classic Medallics (a manufacturer of awards, trophies, and religious jewelry) and Frederick Singer & Sons. When RHONY first started, we saw Mario's business briefly featured on the show. He also co-founded his wife Ramona's line True Faith Jewelry in 2005. Now that you're caught up on Mario, click through our gallery to have a look at Mario's best Instagram photos with his family before it took a turn for the worst.


 thx!..I never knew he had that type of business...well, soon he may have only have 50% of it...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bagnshoofetish said:


> Thats a NYC condo for you.  Cramped quarters.  4 million for 2500 sq. ft is about right in that hood.  No thanks.



Strange though because smaller units in the same building have bigger kitchens.


----------



## krissa

bagnshoofetish said:


> The first photo must be "pre-Skinny Girl" sale to Seagrams.
> 
> I am just as outspoken (and stick my foot in my mouth a lot) like her so I give her a free pass.  She is my favorite.
> 
> You can all start hurling tomatoes at me now. ush:
> 
> I would never buy a fake Birkin though.  I would always feel the invisible eyes of TPF scolding me and rightfully so.



I love Ramona too. I admit I missed a few seasons so idk if I missed anything that would make me loath her lol.


----------



## tesi

Jeneen said:


> I'm not sure if I missed any discussion on this topic but what did you guys think of Dorinda's interior decor at her Berkshire's home?



i really liked it.  she has a fabulous painting by an artist i love-its to the left of the fireplace.  its about 40-50k.  wish we could see her actual nyc apartment as opposed to the place she has to film in.  bet it would be fabulous..


----------



## Jeneen

tesi said:


> i really liked it.  she has a fabulous painting by an artist i love-its to the left of the fireplace.  its about 40-50k.  wish we could see her actual nyc apartment as opposed to the place she has to film in.  bet it would be fabulous..




I didn't know she films in a separate apartment. 


I liked some of the pieces in the house, like the furniture and some of the bold walls. I just don't think it quite came together. Missing a certain touch, mix of neutrals...


----------



## sgj99

bagnshoofetish said:


> Thats a NYC condo for you.  *Cramped quarters.  4 million for 2500 sq. ft *is about right in that hood.  No thanks.



4 million for 2500 sq ft does seem like a lot to me but i don't live in NY.  but i wouldn't say that much square footage is cramped either.  yes, the kitchen and eating area is small but wow, those windows are great!


----------



## Carson123

sgj99 said:


> 4 million for 2500 sq ft does seem like a lot to me but i don't live in NY.  but i wouldn't say that much square footage is cramped either.  yes, the kitchen and eating area is small but wow, those windows are great!




Agreed. I wouldn't call 2500 "cramped" by any means. You're paying for location remember. 2500 sq ft in Manhattan seems huge to me. 

Yeah, you can have a 5000 sq ft house for $250k in boo foo, USA, but as they say location, location, location.


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> so what does Mario do?....who has the money in this marriage?....I always thought it was from Ramona's family?



Mario came from Money. Ramona didn't have a pot to pss in. That was stated in seaaon 1.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenny - what person in their right mind in the middle of a nasty divorce and child custody war, decides to sign up for a reality show????   Every friggin week she's crying.  I get it, she's going through it.  So why add to the mess and go back on the show?


Oh, I know - she's gotta throw that damn SkinnyGirl crap in our face, sell her book AND let world know how what a rough time she's going through being homeless and all....


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Vanilla Bean said:


> Strange though because smaller units in the same building have bigger kitchens.



Its a compromise I guess.  Where peoples priorities are.  You want a bigger kitchen, you end up with smaller footage elsewhere.  My guess is Ramona is not big on cooking!  



krissa said:


> I love Ramona too. I admit I missed a few seasons so idk if I missed anything that would make me loath her lol.



For the record I cannot STAND Ramona.  I was talking about Bethanny.  



sgj99 said:


> ...i wouldn't say that much square footage is cramped either.  yes, the kitchen and eating area is small but wow, those windows are great!



Their living room is my favorite feature of that whole place.  Great windows.



Carson123 said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't call 2500 "cramped" by any means. You're paying for location remember. 2500 sq ft in Manhattan seems huge to me.
> Yeah, you can have a 5000 sq ft house for $250k in boo foo, USA, but as they say location, location, location.



Yeah 2500 sq ft is huge to me too in Manhattan if you are renting but to buy I would want more footage for that price.  This is why we don't live in Manhattan!    For 4 mill we could get a much larger place in SoCal.  I'm going to water my money tree now.



DC-Cutie said:


> Bethenny - what person in their right mind in the middle of a nasty divorce and child custody war, decides to sign up for a reality show????   Every friggin week she's crying.  I get it, she's going through it.  So why add to the mess and go back on the show?
> Oh, I know - she's gotta throw that damn SkinnyGirl crap in our face, sell her book AND let world know how what a rough time she's going through being homeless and all....



I ask myself the same question.  The only thing I can figure is because she is in the middle of at least one lawsuit and a nasty divorce, much of her assests are tied up and she does not have access to them.  Perhaps the money she is making from being on the show is helping pay her bills and yes, free advertising for her products.  It will be interesting to see how she comes out financially when all the dust settles.  
I hope we don't see any more whimpering on the show.  It is getting old and maybe its being done so the courts will go easy on her.

I do have to say, all the girls complaining that they schedule their lives around their children just fine does infuriate me.  When are they going to get it that Beth does not have her daughter 24/7 like they all do?


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Bethenny - what person in their right mind in the middle of a nasty divorce and child custody war, decides to sign up for a reality show????   Every friggin week she's crying.  I get it, she's going through it.  So why add to the mess and go back on the show?
> 
> 
> Oh, I know - she's gotta throw that damn SkinnyGirl crap in our face, sell her book AND let world know how what a rough time she's going through being homeless and all....



this!  and don't think garnering sympathy wasn't on her agenda because B always has an agenda.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

DC-Cutie said:


> Bethenny - what person in their right mind in the middle of a nasty divorce and child custody war, decides to sign up for a reality show????   Every friggin week she's crying.  I get it, she's going through it.  So why add to the mess and go back on the show?
> 
> 
> Oh, I know - she's gotta throw that damn SkinnyGirl crap in our face, sell her book AND let world know how what a rough time she's going through being homeless and all....




Yes yes and yes!


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> Bethenny - what person in their right mind in the middle of a nasty divorce and child custody war, decides to sign up for a reality show????   Every friggin week she's crying.  I get it, she's going through it.  So why add to the mess and go back on the show?
> 
> 
> Oh, I know - she's gotta throw that damn SkinnyGirl crap in our face, sell her book AND let world know how what a rough time she's going through being homeless and all....



Agreed to all of the above!

First off, the homeless quotes are ridiculous and working on my last nerve. B has the funds to buy another place and move in immediately. Doesn't matter whether she lives there permanently or not,  high end digs in NYC are a great investment. She can sell later on if she were to get apartment where Jason is living. She had no problems getting a place in the Hamptons ( no idea whether she owns or rented that home ) 

In some ways I think B bought into the whole Disney fairytale, marrying Jason, having a child and having a successful business would make her life complete. No way. The only thing money does is allow you to pay your bills on time. And granted, that can be huge to anyone who has struggled with $$$. Let's face it, B was never living in a third floor walkup in a seedy section of NYC. Anyway, regardless of money, you are still left with the problems everyone else has. Wanting to be loved, accepted and successful in a job where you are happy. 

I used to love B, this season, not so much. I just want to shake her and say look at what you have and have accomplished.And even with the struggles with Jason, he clearly adores Bryn. He may be a total sh$t, but I do think he is a hands on Dad who loves their child. And that is so much better than raising your child without a Dad.

 I wonder how Bryn is going to feel when grown up and looks back on all this drama? I know my opinion is not popular, but B just needs to pay up and make the situation with Jason go away. I feel the same way about Halle Berry and Gabriel Aubrey. If you want to run with the big boys in business, you need to do what men have been doing forever, paying up!


----------



## Leah

The show was lacklustre tonight, I actually enjoyed those little random snippets more than the main stories.

Bethenny...getting really tired of the crying. When she started to tear up, I was like "good grief, not AGAIN." I feel like throughout this season, she is on perpetual PMS, where every little thing triggers an over reaction. 

I agree with bagnshoofetish. She probably did this show for the multitude of reasons bagnshoofetish cited. I would add one more reason. She probably thought doing the show would be somewhat cathartic. That letting it all out so publicly would help release the inner demons. 

Crying aside, B last night was pretty hilarious with the Luann modeling comments and she was pretty spot on when she copied Luann's poses. LOL 

Kristen was still as annoying as ever. 

And Carole has to drop all the sex talk. That's getting tiring as well. 

Luann's kids are very good looking.


----------



## guccimamma

luann's clothing line looked like the clearance rack at chicos.


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> luann's clothing line looked like the clearance rack at chicos.




Yes!


----------



## Carson123

guccimamma said:


> luann's clothing line looked like the clearance rack at chicos.




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lucywife

Leah said:


> Crying aside, B last night was pretty hilarious with the Luann modeling comments and she was pretty spot on when she copied Luann's poses. LOL
> 
> Kristen was still as annoying as ever.
> 
> And Carole has to drop all the sex talk. That's getting tiring as well.
> 
> Luann's kids are very good looking.


agreed. Especially Carole's sex talk. 
I feel sad for B and I understand why she is crying. She is in a horrible situation with the custody thing and this is the only subject she is crying about btw. I can't imagine not being able to see my own child. Their daughter is very little still, and those precious childhood moments will be gone very fast. 
LuAnn is a beautiful woman, no questions about that. if she stops talking, she'd look even more beautiful.


----------



## Jeneen

I'll take Carole's sex talk over Sonja's any day.


----------



## Michele26

Bethenny's still the most interesting woman on this show this season in spite of all her dramatics. The homeless comment was innocuous and funny. 

According to Andy Cohen when the ladies go to Turks & Caicos it's just like _Scary Island_. The next three episodes are devoted to the trip.


----------



## alexspoilsme

I loved Dorinda's house too. I did notice a pretty bad painting job of the blue paint in the one room. If you look at the trim and wainscoting, the blue paint shows all the errors - to me it looks like a hasty job - perhaps they painted for filming. But definitely a poor job which is strange considering the house and its contents.


----------



## candy2100

Jeneen said:


> I'll take Carole's sex talk over Sonja's any day.




Hmmmm, sounds like a sucker's choice


----------



## StylishMD

Can't wait to see the Turks & Caicos epis as I am headed there on vacation next month


----------



## bagnshoofetish

guccimamma said:


> luann's clothing line looked like the clearance rack at chicos.


----------



## GoGlam

Conversation flows much more easily with the NY housewives than, say, OC. I think they're just so used to making the most of their time and being able to make conversation,


----------



## Althea G.

I think Dorinda is my new favorite--she's beautiful, friendly, stylish and sweet (but the BF??? no)

I love Bethenny but she's so raw right now. I can see why Bravo wanted her back because she's all drama right now, but it's almost painful to watch her get so torn up by everything. I"m glad Heather backed off, finally. Kristen, once again, has an ill-timed beef with a strong woman, though I will say she had Heather pegged regarding being bossy. It's an interesting seaon with so much major transition. But Sonja is still drunk, so some things don't change.


----------



## Leah

Speaking of Dorinda, I loved that multi-colored and multi-layered necklace she had at Luann's party. And not too many Hermes bag sightings on the last show!


----------



## lulilu

I had to laugh at LuAnn's "modeling" poses.  Hysterical.

Bethenny always wore her heart on her sleeve.  She has a really hard transition to make -- only seeing her daughter part of the time.  That is why so many couples stay married.


----------



## junqueprincess

alexspoilsme said:


> I loved Dorinda's house too. I did notice a pretty bad painting job of the blue paint in the one room. If you look at the trim and wainscoting, the blue paint shows all the errors - to me it looks like a hasty job - perhaps they painted for filming. But definitely a poor job which is strange considering the house and its contents.




I thought it might be a faux treatment that didn't photo well. If your saying the blue was messy I didn't catch that.


----------



## MSO13

I'm all caught up on this week and I was so confused by Kristen's mohair 2 piece ensemble paired with her trying to be Carrie Bradshaw name plate earrings that I started googling. PS that mohair thing was hideous. 

It would seem that Kristen has lent her name to myriad cheesy jewelry designs including the name plate earrings and a $95 pair of knockoff Dior Tribal fake pearls. 

Viewing her blog on my tiny laptop screen the photos on her blog were poor quality, blurry and every product link is an affiliate link designed to pay her a commission which she doesn't disclose something I find very distasteful in the blogging world. 

So now I really, really dislike her, she promotes knockoffs, is trying to cash in on the mommy blogger trend and puts up a sloppy, blurry blog. Now I think her real issue with Bethenny is that Skinny Girl is a polished, machine of a brand and Kristen think she should be just as successful with none of the work. The blog is so amateur hour.


----------



## guccimamma

bethany was making fun of ramona for bringing glassware to the cupcake party.....yet the skinny girl glasses were present.

i liked those skinny girl glasses, i think i need a low frosted martini glass (is that what they are?)


----------



## MSO13

guccimamma said:


> bethany was making fun of ramona for bringing glassware to the cupcake party.....yet the skinny girl glasses were present.
> 
> i liked those skinny girl glasses, i think i need a low frosted martini glass (is that what they are?)



she was probably pissed because she wanted her glasses to be front and center 

There's a Skinny Girl cocktail kit that comes with stemless margarita glasses


----------



## swags

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm all caught up on this week and I was so confused by Kristen's mohair 2 piece ensemble paired with her trying to be Carrie Bradshaw name plate earrings that I started googling. PS that mohair thing was hideous.
> 
> It would seem that Kristen has lent her name to myriad cheesy jewelry designs including the name plate earrings and a $95 pair of knockoff Dior Tribal fake pearls.
> 
> Viewing her blog on my tiny laptop screen the photos on her blog were poor quality, blurry and every product link is an affiliate link designed to pay her a commission which she doesn't disclose something I find very distasteful in the blogging world.
> 
> So now I really, really dislike her, she promotes knockoffs, is trying to cash in on the mommy blogger trend and puts up a sloppy, blurry blog. Now I think her real issue with Bethenny is that Skinny Girl is a polished, machine of a brand and Kristen think she should be just as successful with none of the work. The blog is so amateur hour.


 
Kristen would be better off doing a Curvy Girl line of ice cream or beer.  I am surprised Bethenny's pre sweetened drinks are doing so well but the concept is good. I've never seen any of Bethenny's other food items in stores.  But yeah, Kristen's attempt at blogging and nail polish is pretty lame. I think part of the reason we like Dorinda right now is that she's not selling anything. (or is she?)


----------



## horse17

^..just her BF's drycleaning bus....


----------



## GirlieShoppe

MrsOwen3 said:


> Viewing her blog on my tiny laptop screen the photos on her blog were poor quality, blurry and every product link is an affiliate link designed to pay her a commission which she doesn't disclose something I find very distasteful in the blogging world.




That is a big no-no! The FTC requires bloggers to disclose affiliate links on their blogs. She could get into trouble by not doing so.


----------



## beekmanhill

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm all caught up on this week and I was so confused by Kristen's mohair 2 piece ensemble paired with her trying to be Carrie Bradshaw name plate earrings that I started googling. PS that mohair thing was hideous.
> 
> It would seem that Kristen has lent her name to myriad cheesy jewelry designs including the name plate earrings and a $95 pair of knockoff Dior Tribal fake pearls.
> 
> Viewing her blog on my tiny laptop screen the photos on her blog were poor quality, blurry and every product link is an affiliate link designed to pay her a commission which she doesn't disclose something I find very distasteful in the blogging world.
> 
> So now I really, really dislike her, she promotes knockoffs, is trying to cash in on the mommy blogger trend and puts up a sloppy, blurry blog. Now I think her real issue with Bethenny is that Skinny Girl is a polished, machine of a brand and Kristen think she should be just as successful with none of the work. The blog is so amateur hour.



I would disagree with you that SG is a polished machine.   To me it is a slap your name on something and hope it flies brand.  The shapewear flopped bit time, had terrible reviews on QVC and she lasted one appearance.  The items did not fit; reviews were scathing.   She made one appearance on QVC last fall to promote a blender, another big flop.  Blender isn't even made anymore.  Reviews were quite bad.  She's had cosmetics, vitamins, exercise gear, etc all here today, gone tomorrow.   There seems to be little thought or strategy (except lets try this one and see if they buy) put into the products.  Yes, one will hit big, no doubt, and she'll make even more money and be deemed a great success.  It isn't my idea of the way to develop a brand.   I've looked at Bethenny's website several times, and people have regularly commented on the recipes not working according to the instructions, ingredients missing, picture not matching finished product etc.  The brand has no credibility in my eyes..


----------



## MSO13

beekmanhill said:


> I would disagree with you that SG is a polished machine.   To me it is a slap your name on something and hope it flies brand.  The shapewear flopped bit time, had terrible reviews on QVC and she lasted one appearance.  The items did not fit; reviews were scathing.   She made one appearance on QVC last fall to promote a blender, another big flop.  Blender isn't even made anymore.  Reviews were quite bad.  She's had cosmetics, vitamins, exercise gear, etc all here today, gone tomorrow.   There seems to be little thought or strategy (except lets try this one and see if they buy) put into the products.  Yes, one will hit big, no doubt, and she'll make even more money and be deemed a great success.  It isn't my idea of the way to develop a brand.   I've looked at Bethenny's website several times, and people have regularly commented on the recipes not working according to the instructions, ingredients missing, picture not matching finished product etc.  The brand has no credibility in my eyes..




I believe your assessment, I'm not her target audience so I don't really follow the product line off the show. With the liquor money though she has a shot at developing a real brand, perhaps once this personal mess is done.


----------



## buzzytoes

swags said:


> Kristen would be better off doing a Curvy Girl line of ice cream or beer.  I am surprised Bethenny's pre sweetened drinks are doing so well but the concept is good. *I've never seen any of Bethenny's other food items in stores*.  But yeah, Kristen's attempt at blogging and nail polish is pretty lame. I think part of the reason we like Dorinda right now is that she's not selling anything. (or is she?)



I haven't gone searching, but I have noticed they sell her popcorn at our grocery store. It says Skinny Girl and has the logo, but it also says Orville Redenbacher on it. I think she should have just stuck to liquor and it's accessories.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've seen her stuff in the clearance section of TJMaxx


----------



## beekmanhill

MrsOwen3 said:


> I believe your assessment, I'm not her target audience so I don't really follow the product line off the show. With the liquor money though she has a shot at developing a real brand, perhaps once this personal mess is done.



I agree she has the money, but I think she likes the business model she has.  It's low risk with potentially high reward. She licenses the SG name to a vendor who then puts it on a product.  I suppose she gets a license fee and a cut of the sales.  This is why she can get by without a staff and an office, or a small one.  For example the blender was one already sold by Bella; Bella just put the SG label on it.   

She isn't developing her own products with distribution, etc, a la Sara Blakely for example, or Jessica Alba, or even Heather for that matter.  

I personally think she slapped the name on too many things too quickly, like nutrition bars, cookies, etc.  To me this dilutes the brand image.


----------



## Michele26

She's partnering with major players', one being ConAgra.


----------



## beekmanhill

buzzytoes said:


> I haven't gone searching, but I have noticed they sell her popcorn at our grocery store. It says Skinny Girl and has the logo, but it also says Orville Redenbacher on it. I think she should have just stuck to liquor and it's accessories.



The liquor is out of her control.   That's sold to Jim Beam now owned by Suntory.   I doubt if she has too much decision making as to how JB handles the liquor products.  So she has to stick to peripheral products.  She was very smart to maintain the rights to use the brand name on other items.  I suppose Beam thought it was great cross marketing.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

beekmanhill said:


> I agree she has the money, but I think she likes the business model she has.  It's low risk with potentially high reward. She licenses the SG name to a vendor who then puts it on a product.  I suppose she gets a license fee and a cut of the sales.  This is why she can get by without a staff and an office, or a small one.  For example the blender was one already sold by Bella; Bella just put the SG label on it.
> 
> She isn't developing her own products with distribution, etc, a la Sara Blakely for example, or Jessica Alba, or even Heather for that matter.
> 
> I personally think she slapped the name on too many things too quickly, like nutrition bars, cookies, etc.  To me this dilutes the brand image.



All of this.

As long as the product is good and people are buying it though, the licensing and cross promotion will continue (and continue to make her very wealthy).  (I tried the lime and sea salt Orville Redenbacher popcorn and it was pretty good).  Its a way to refresh a name like OR and others like it.  
Think Gene Simmons KISS empire.  He will slap the KISS name on almost any type of product and is always looking for more opportunities.  It certainly keeps the money rolling in.


----------



## beekmanhill

bagnshoofetish said:


> All of this.
> 
> As long as the product is good and people are buying it though, the licensing and cross promotion will continue (and continue to make her very wealthy).  (I tried the lime and sea salt Orville Redenbacher popcorn and it was pretty good).  Its a way to refresh a name like OR and others like it.
> Think Gene Simmons KISS empire.  He will slap the KISS name on almost any type of product and is always looking for more opportunities.  It certainly keeps the money rolling in.



I agree.  I think there have been a lot of bad products, and that dilutes the brand image.  But I too heard the popcorn is good, and the sparkling water as well.  Once a few good products are established, she won't have to run around so frantically promoting each one.  Guaranteed  the money is rolling in right now.  She doesn't need to lay out money for product development at all.

Gene Simmons,   Aaaarrrgggghhhh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

her Skinnygirl Lingerie never really took off, huh?


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> her Skinnygirl Lingerie never really took off, huh?



No, I never read as many negative reviews for a QVC product.  She presented it only once there.


----------



## Bentley1

I can't believe Bethany cried AGAIN. And over the dumbest stuff! She is beyond annoying this season. 
I'm not a Kristen fan, but Ramona attacking her and criticizing her clothes like a mean girl at Luann's event as soon as she stepped in was ridiculous and pointless. She made no sense. 
Dorinda, heather and Luann were even looking at her like she'd lost her mind. 
Ramona always doing the most to be center of attention.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> I can't believe Bethany cried AGAIN. And over the dumbest stuff! She is beyond annoying this season.
> I'm not a Kristen fan, but Ramona attacking her and criticizing her clothes like a mean girl at Luann's event as soon as she stepped in was ridiculous and pointless. She made no sense.
> Dorinda, heather and Luann were even looking at her like she'd lost her mind.
> Ramona always doing the most to be center of attention.



i agree with all of your sentiments.


----------



## Love4H

That scene with Ramona attacking Kristen reminded me of the old scene with the blond woman (married to a crazy husband) delivering the Bethanny's message to Jill. 
Why do people feel like they need to protect that Bethenny? She's so annoying. She's destroying this season.


----------



## Bentley1

Love4H said:


> That scene with Ramona attacking Kristen reminded me of the old scene with the blond woman (married to a crazy husband) delivering the Bethanny's message to Jill.
> 
> Why do people feel like they need to protect that Bethenny? She's so annoying. She's destroying this season.




That's a great way of putting it. She really is hijacking this entire season. 

She's done nothing but been annoying on every single episode and in nearly all her interactions with the other women. As soon as I see her enter a scene, I roll my eyes hard bc I know she's going to 1. Be defensive 2. Cry  3. Talk about her daughter being important and the reason she blows them all off. 4. cry some more. 5. Dominate every single conversation with her obnoxious speed talking and rapid fire questions.


----------



## BalLVLover

Bentley1 said:


> That's a great way of putting it. She really is hijacking this entire season.
> 
> She's done nothing but been annoying on every single episode and in nearly all her interactions with the other women. As soon as I see her enter a scene, I roll my eyes hard bc I know she's going to 1. Be defensive 2. Cry  3. Talk about her daughter being important and the reason she blows them all off. 4. cry some more. 5. Dominate every single conversation with her obnoxious speed talking and rapid fire questions.




I totally agree!


----------



## DiorT

beekmanhill said:


> No, I never read as many negative reviews for a QVC product.  She presented it only once there.



I bought two shapers off of one of those sale sites ( i think beyond the rack)...HORRIBLE...I wore it once and never again, been in my drawer for 2 years now.  The fit is terrible and fabric very uncomfortable.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bentley1 said:


> She's done nothing but been annoying on every single episode and in nearly all her interactions with the other women. As soon as I see her enter a scene, I roll my eyes hard bc I know she's going to 1. Be defensive 2. Cry  3. Talk about her daughter being important and the reason she blows them all off. 4. cry some more. 5. Dominate every single conversation with her obnoxious speed talking and rapid fire questions.



Also the:  "Hi, hi, oh my god, how are you, hi, hi.....etc"


----------



## Bentley1

Vanilla Bean said:


> Also the:  "Hi, hi, oh my god, how are you, hi, hi.....etc"




LOL, yes! That too. Cringeworthy


----------



## swags

I think bringing her back and having a large cast was genius. I prefer NY over OC or ATL. I find most of the franchise getting stale and hadn't been into NY for the past few seasons but I am enjoying this season!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vanilla Bean said:


> Also the:  "Hi, hi, oh my god, how are you, hi, hi.....etc"


 
yes!!! I spoke on that earlier.  It's annoying.  What just happened to "hi how are you? you look great, etc"?


----------



## guccimamma

does bethany personally invest in the companies that sport her logo? is she fronting the money for all of the silly products she seems to be throwing at the wall?

this is why i will never be rich, i'd just take the 1st giant paycheck and disappear.


----------



## Jujuma

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm all caught up on this week and I was so confused by Kristen's mohair 2 piece ensemble paired with her trying to be Carrie Bradshaw name plate earrings that I started googling. PS that mohair thing was hideous.
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem that Kristen has lent her name to myriad cheesy jewelry designs including the name plate earrings and a $95 pair of knockoff Dior Tribal fake pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> Viewing her blog on my tiny laptop screen the photos on her blog were poor quality, blurry and every product link is an affiliate link designed to pay her a commission which she doesn't disclose something I find very distasteful in the blogging world.
> 
> 
> 
> So now I really, really dislike her, she promotes knockoffs, is trying to cash in on the mommy blogger trend and puts up a sloppy, blurry blog. Now I think her real issue with Bethenny is that Skinny Girl is a polished, machine of a brand and Kristen think she should be just as successful with none of the work. The blog is so amateur hour.




This...really pisses me off as an owner of Dior tribal earrings. I think Kristen, and I haven't looked at her blog, is associated with Jennifer Miller jewelry in NY. I have always liked the stuff at JM jewelry despite the fact that the store is tiny and you can be the only person in it looking and the SA will still be breathing down your neck making it very uncomfortable to look. Much better to shop online. Then I saw they did the tribal at 95 which I think are the one's Kristen wears. So I won't buy anything from JM again. Just cuz everyone else copies something doesn't mean you have to. Guess I'm more mad at Jennifer Miller but Kristen is promoting it. Tacky.


----------



## MSO13

Jujuma said:


> This...really pisses me off as an owner of Dior tribal earrings. I think Kristen, and I haven't looked at her blog, is associated with Jennifer Miller jewelry in NY. I have always liked the stuff at JM jewelry despite the fact that the store is tiny and you can be the only person in it looking and the SA will still be breathing down your neck making it very uncomfortable to look. Much better to shop online. Then I saw they did the tribal at 95 which I think are the one's Kristen wears. So I won't buy anything from JM again. Just cuz everyone else copies something doesn't mean you have to. Guess I'm more mad at Jennifer Miller but Kristen is promoting it. Tacky.




agreed, mixing high and low shouldn't mean resorting to knockoffs or fakes. if it does, you're doing it wrong Kristen!


----------



## legaldiva

I think Kristin is in the middle of the newcomers second season struggle. She hasn't found her storyline, she isn't witty enough in the interview asides to entertain anyone, and she is coming off as downright unlike able

I can't believe I'm about to say this, but I'm really enjoying Ramona this season. I like how she is bonding with Bethenny, who I love for how sharp and witty she is


----------



## Love Of My Life

legaldiva said:


> I think Kristin is in the middle of the newcomers second season struggle. She hasn't found her storyline, she isn't witty enough in the interview asides to entertain anyone, and she is coming off as downright unlike able
> 
> I can't believe I'm about to say this, but I'm really enjoying Ramona this season. I like how she is bonding with Bethenny, who I love for how sharp and witty she is


 

Kristen needs to go, IMO.. She is not bringing anything of interest to
the group & she doesn't really seem to fit in or be included in many
of the activites the girls share.. reminds me a little of Aviva always doing
her own thing.

Ramona is refreshing now... she doesn't seem to take herself so seriously

Heather & Sonja need a time out... they are getting tired, IMO


----------



## Bentley1

I liked Kristen the first season well enough. She was entertaining for a newbie, but she has become extremely unlikeable this season. She is lost in this huge cast of big personalities. She's trying to find her place by hitching her storyline onto Bethanny, but that's clearly been a disaster. They've left her in the dust. Based on this season, she's gotta go. I doubt we'll see her next season.


----------



## sgj99

Bentley1 said:


> I liked Kristen the first season well enough. She was entertaining for a newbie, but she has become extremely unlikeable this season. She is lost in this huge cast of big personalities. She's trying to find her place by hitching her storyline onto Bethanny, but that's clearly been a disaster. They've left her in the dust. Based on this season, she's gotta go. I doubt we'll see her next season.



i bet we don't see her next season either.


----------



## Jeneen

Kristen has really irked me with the "I have kids too" argument with Bethenny not going out. Kristen isn't divorced and having to share custody time. I know most of us are annoyed with hearing about Bethenny's custody issues, but every time I hear Kristen try to compare their situations, I want to smack her.


----------



## Carson123

jeneen said:


> kristen has really irked me with the "i have kids too" argument with bethenny not going out. Kristen isn't divorced and having to share custody time. I know most of us are annoyed with hearing about bethenny's custody issues, but every time i hear kristen try to compare their situations, i want to smack her.




+1


----------



## DivineMissM

I can't stand to hear Bethenny speak.  She's all over the place.  Her brain and her mouth can't keep up with each other.  It makes my head hurt.


----------



## sgj99

DivineMissM said:


> I can't stand to hear Bethenny speak.  She's all over the place.  Her brain and her mouth can't keep up with each other.  It makes my head hurt.



she's very abrasive.  does she have any real friends?  not people who work for her but people who want to hang out with her?

i find her comments about the talk show failure amusing too.  she said how much she hated it and was glad it failed.  uuummm .... not buying that.  Bethenny doesn't want anything to fail, she's a fighter, she's very competitive.


----------



## Michele26

sgj99 said:


> she's very abrasive. * does she have any real friends? * not people who work for her but people who want to hang out with her?
> 
> i find her comments about the talk show failure amusing too.  she said how much she hated it and was glad it failed.  uuummm .... not buying that.  Bethenny doesn't want anything to fail, she's a fighter, she's very competitive.



We did see one of her friend's on Bethenny Getting Married. I think she does have friends who want to hang out with her women she's known for years.


----------



## Graw

Jeneen said:


> Kristen has really irked me with the "I have kids too" argument with Bethenny not going out. Kristen isn't divorced and having to share custody time. I know most of us are annoyed with hearing about Bethenny's custody issues, but every time I hear Kristen try to compare their situations, I want to smack her.




Kristen exhibits a lack of compassion.  After watching Luann, Sonja, Bethany, Ramona you would think she'd realize any situation caN change ... Even hers!


----------



## bisbee

Jeneen said:


> Kristen has really irked me with the "I have kids too" argument with Bethenny not going out. Kristen isn't divorced and having to share custody time. I know most of us are annoyed with hearing about Bethenny's custody issues, but every time I hear Kristen try to compare their situations, I want to smack her.


 
I agree about Kristen - she is nothing but annoying this season.

I don't understand about most of us being annoyed hearing about Bethenny's custody issues.  She hasn't gone into any detail at all about it - it has created issues about her not participating in activities, or being late or leaving early, and her getting emotional about spending time with her daughter, but we really haven't heard anything specific.  She has a young daughter, is going through a very adversarial divorce, not only about money, but also about custody, and wants to be sure to spend as much time with her as possible.  I'm sure that weighs heavily on her.


----------



## Jeneen

bisbee said:


> I agree about Kristen - she is nothing but annoying this season.
> 
> I don't understand about most of us being annoyed hearing about Bethenny's custody issues.  She hasn't gone into any detail at all about it - it has created issues about her not participating in activities, or being late or leaving early, and her getting emotional about spending time with her daughter, but we really haven't heard anything specific.  She has a young daughter, is going through a very adversarial divorce, not only about money, but also about custody, and wants to be sure to spend as much time with her as possible.  I'm sure that weighs heavily on her.




 I know I would be more of a mess than Bethenny if I was kept from my daughter.


----------



## guccimamma

Jeneen said:


> I know I would be more of a mess than Bethenny if I was kept from my daughter.



so would i.

but i wouldn't be on a reality show, if i already had millions in the bank.


----------



## slang

I like Bethenny but I don't think Kristen is wrong is questioning why things need to be rearranged for B's schedule. If time with her daughter is her top priority then she shouldn't have come back this season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's similar to when the ATL ladies scheduled a trip and had it planned around Kim.  Kim decided at the last minute she didn't want to go.  It was upsetting because everyone planned their other obligations around what Kim could do.


However with Bethenny and the child visitation, she goes when she can.  She is going, she's just not staying the whole time.


----------



## slang

Yup Beth was just going to leave early which they knew & had no problem with. It was Ramona who suggested they reschedule which I would be mad at too if I had made arrangement already for those dates, so I don't see an issue with Kristen's reaction. Heather said she couldn't go if they changed the dates again so clearly these dates were an issue


----------



## BalLVLover

bisbee said:


> I agree about Kristen - she is nothing but annoying this season.
> 
> I don't understand about most of us being annoyed hearing about Bethenny's custody issues.  She hasn't gone into any detail at all about it - it has created issues about her not participating in activities, or being late or leaving early, and her getting emotional about spending time with her daughter, but we really haven't heard anything specific.  She has a young daughter, is going through a very adversarial divorce, not only about money, but also about custody, and wants to be sure to spend as much time with her as possible.  I'm sure that weighs heavily on her.




It's my understanding that Bethenny's custody issues are resolved already (joint custody) and the only the thing holding up the divorce are the monetary issues.


----------



## MyMyMy

I mean if she needs to leave early then she can leave early. I think K got mad when they started tot alk about changing the dates. I would be mad too. its still a show w/o B. I mean why would K re arrange her schedule to please B? I have never been a fan of B and she needs to grow up.

I mean B really dosnt not go into anything personal about her marriage/custoday at all. So it is hard for me as a viewer to even care about it. I hope jason gets the most out of her .I am sure she was hell to live with. I hope he uses everything against her that they show on the show.


----------



## Carson123

MyMyMy said:


> I mean if she needs to leave early then she can leave early. I think K got mad when they started tot alk about changing the dates. I would be mad too. its still a show w/o B. I mean why would K re arrange her schedule to please B? I have never been a fan of B and she needs to grow up.
> 
> I mean B really dosnt not go into anything personal about her marriage/custoday at all. So it is hard for me as a viewer to even care about it. I hope jason gets the most out of her .I am sure she was hell to live with. I hope he uses everything against her that they show on the show.




K would need to rearrange her schedule because she is a b-cast member and prob won't even be here next season. Andy seems to really like Bethany and this entire season has been focused on her. 

On a side note, I can't understand all this animosity towards Bethany. I mean, " I hope jason gets the most out of her .I am sure she was hell to live with. I hope he uses everything against her that they show on the show..."

I don't understand how people feel that they know about Beth and Jason's situation so intimately that they can make statements like that. Maybe that's just me though....


----------



## Sassys

Couldn't triple my salary to go on vacation with a bunch of women.

Ramona having the staff unpack her bags is way out of line, I can't stand when people do that. Your daughter takes a train home from school, but you think you are to good to unpack your own bags!? Have several.

Can someone also explain to me why Sonja is carrying a purse inside the house.


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> Couldn't triple my salary to go on vacation with a bunch of women.
> 
> Ramona having the safe unpack her bags is way out of line, I can't stand when people do that. Your daughter takes a train home from school, but you think you are to good to unpack your own bags!? Have several.
> 
> *Can someone also explain to me why Sonja is carrying a purse inside the house.*


*
*

 I missed that. Have to rewind to see it.


----------



## Michele26

Did Ramona get implants? I don't remember her having a chest.


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> Did Ramona get implants? I don't remember her having a chest.



Could have sworn that was brought up on wwhl.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> Can someone also explain to me why Sonja is carrying a purse inside the house.


 
Lol! She has done that a few times over the years. I remember her carrying a Birkin or Kelly at a party in her own home. Crazy!


----------



## sgj99

i don't feel like Bethenny is being kept from her daughter - she's having to share custody with the girl's father.  that is the appropriate thing to do for all concerned, especially Brynn who needs to have a relationship with her father.  Bethenny's problem is she should have just gotten a sperm donor.


----------



## Zookzik

slang said:


> I like Bethenny but I don't think Kristen is wrong is questioning why things need to be rearranged for B's schedule. If time with her daughter is her top priority then she shouldn't have come back this season.




Agreed!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

sgj99 said:


> i don't feel like Bethenny is being kept from her daughter - she's having to share custody with the girl's father.  that is the appropriate thing to do for all concerned, especially Brynn who needs to have a relationship with her father.  Bethenny's problem is she should have just gotten a sperm donor.




As much as I like her I agree about the sperm donor.  I think she wanted a partner in life but shes just too dysfunctional to maintain a healthy relationship.


----------



## sgj99

the main reason Bethenny is so damaged is based on her lack of relationships with her mom and dad.  for the sake of Brynn, the child deserves a healthy child with both parents, not just Bethenny because she doesn't love Jason anymore.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Couldn't triple my salary to go on vacation with a bunch of women.
> 
> Ramona having the staff unpack her bags is way out of line, I can't stand when people do that. *Your daughter takes a train home from school, but you think you are to good to unpack your own bags!?[*B] *Have several*[/B].
> 
> Can someone also explain to me why Sonja is carrying a purse inside the house.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Couldn't triple my salary to go on vacation with a bunch of women.
> 
> Ramona having the staff unpack her bags is way out of line, I can't stand when people do that. Your daughter takes a train home from school, but you think you are to good to unpack your own bags!? Have several.
> 
> *Can someone also explain to me why Sonja is carrying a purse inside the house.*



sorry double post.


----------



## Jeneen

GirlieShoppe said:


> Lol! She has done that a few times over the years. I remember her carrying a Birkin or Kelly at a party in her own home. Crazy!




She's got beer in there, remember?

[emoji6]


----------



## junqueprincess

Was there a bonus for acting like a freak on this trip. 

I'm stressed out from the episode and previews for next week.


----------



## Jeneen

Ramona's bow-legged bikini walk gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Can someone also explain to me why Sonja is carrying a purse inside the house.


 
gotta keep her pills close by


----------



## Jeneen

DC-Cutie said:


> gotta keep her pills close by




Mobile pharmacy


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> gotta keep her pills close by



Lol


----------



## sgj99

Jeneen said:


> She's got beer in there, remember?
> 
> [emoji6]





DC-Cutie said:


> gotta keep her pills close by





Jeneen said:


> Mobile pharmacy



yes!


----------



## guccimamma

Jeneen said:


> Ramona's bow-legged bikini walk gives me the heebie jeebies.



she is in great shape, but has a very strange body.


----------



## Jeneen

guccimamma said:


> she is in great shape, but has a very strange body.




I think all of the women have really nice bodies on NY


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think Ramona has a strange body, but her walk is exaggerated as hell.  Like she's going to kick someone in the shins on 5th Ave!


----------



## sgj99

Jeneen said:


> Ramona's bow-legged bikini walk gives me the heebie jeebies.





DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Ramona has a strange body, but her walk is exaggerated as hell.  *Like she's going to kick someone in the shins on 5th Ave!*



yes, i've noticed her walk before and it is awkward to say the least.  i think you summed it well, DC-Cutie


----------



## buzzytoes

guccimamma said:


> she is in great shape, but has a very strange body.



I think she just has a weird stomach. Like she is probably still bloated from alcohol and a heavy carb diet even though she is a workout maniac.

I just don't understand how a person can be so delusional as Sonja. Drinking to the point of blacking out is not normal behavior. Going out and having a few drinks, sure, but when people have to appoint themselves your caretaker and are scared to leave you on your own, then you have issues.


----------



## sgj99

having blackouts is a sign that someone has a problem.  when your friends need to take care of you to make sure you don't do something dangerous and make sure you get home than you have a problem.  but Sonja is the Queen of Denial & Delusion.


----------



## GoGlam

Ramona got her boobs done?


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> the main reason Bethenny is so damaged is based on her lack of relationships with her mom and dad.  for the sake of Brynn, the child deserves a healthy child with both parents, not just Bethenny because she doesn't love Jason anymore.


She has re-written things a little, she wasn't as estranged from her father as she says now.  She spoke at his funeral and said many different things than today's storyline.

Can't blame everything on the parents. IMO.


----------



## Jayne1

GoGlam said:


> Ramona got her boobs done?


I love those flashbacks that show faces and bodies that are not the same as the ones in 2015.

I like NY Housewives, because they keep it subtle, but they must see what they don't like, when they watch themselves on TV, because the next seasons always  show them looking better and improved, not older.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I kinda wish Jill was back... just a little bit.

the show can do without Kristen for sure, Heather and Carol - I'm on the fence


----------



## kemilia

Michele26 said:


> Did Ramona get implants? I don't remember her having a chest.


 
This. I then thought that maybe the bikini top was pushing them up.


----------



## sgj99

Jayne1 said:


> She has re-written things a little, she wasn't as estranged from her father as she says now.  She spoke at his funeral and said many different things than today's storyline.
> 
> *Can't blame everything on the parents. IMO*.



this is very true.  she's had a long time to get her head straight.

and i don't feel sorry for her custody issues.  Jason has not been shown or proven to be unfit, he deserves to co-parent with B.  like i said earlier, she should have just gone to a sperm bank.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Ramona has a strange body, but her walk is exaggerated as hell.  Like she's going to kick someone in the shins on 5th Ave!


 
I completely agree..lol!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Jeez I'm so tired of watching these women yell at each other.


----------



## TC1

kemilia said:


> This. I then thought that maybe the bikini top was pushing them up.


 
One of the girls asked her in the first episode about her new boobs...she just shrugged it off.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Ramona obviously has an agenda to show Mario what he lost.  Somehow I don't think its going to matter.  She looks pathetic and desperate and I'm sure thats not lost on him.


----------



## Carson123

bagnshoofetish said:


> Ramona obviously has an agenda to show Mario what he lost.  Somehow I don't think its going to matter.  She looks pathetic and desperate and I'm sure thats not lost on him.




So sad, yet so true.


----------



## Jayne1

I think Ramona will rebound and come out on top.

I hope so, anyway.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

GoGlam said:


> Ramona got her boobs done?




They're definitely fake


----------



## Love Of My Life

Remember from a show that Ramona said she was like a 32 C or D... maybe she
got them lifted?

These girls have a tendency to be more dramatic at times then they need to be

Carol & LuAnn are at each other's throats & LuAnn's new song is beyond comprehension

I don't think any of these girls are cool...


----------



## sgj99

hotshot said:


> Remember from a show that Ramona said she was like a 32 C or D... maybe she
> got them lifted?
> 
> These girls have a tendency to be more dramatic at times then they need to be
> 
> Carol & LuAnn are at each other's throats & *LuAnn's new song is beyond comprehension*
> 
> I don't think any of these girls are cool...



the idea that LuAnne put out another song is beyond comprehension.  how can she not realize that she can't sing?


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> the idea that LuAnne put out another song is beyond comprehension.  how can she not realize that she can't sing?



What does it matter when she will go on a show and lip sync.  Her corrected voice is as good or bad as most of them.


----------



## dr.pepper

Barely catching up with this thread now, but I agree Mario does not want Ramona back. I am embarrassed for her when she says he is after her and still wants her. What a load of bull; keep telling yourself that sweetheart.


----------



## guccimamma

dr.pepper said:


> Barely catching up with this thread now, but I agree Mario does not want Ramona back. I am embarrassed for her when she says he is after her and still wants her. What a load of bull; keep telling yourself that sweetheart.



mario might want half of his money back.


----------



## Jayne1

^ Ramona can do better than Mario, although the business partner with the dyed black hair may not be that person.


----------



## dooneybaby

sgj99 said:


> the idea that LuAnne put out another song is beyond comprehension.  how can she not realize that she can't sing?


Kim Zolciak can't sing either. That didn't stop her.


----------



## sgj99

dooneybaby said:


> Kim Zolciak can't sing either. That didn't stop her.



i know!  and that amazes me 
i have a terrible singing voice and really on sing in the car if i'm by myself.  i realize my limitations in this area and don't even attempt to subject friends and family to my voice.  that's my point.  Lu (and Kim) are just as delusional as Sonja is when it comes to their talents. :lolots:


----------



## lucywife

Jayne1 said:


> ^ Ramona can do better than Mario, although the business partner with the dyed black hair may not be that person.


----------



## dooneybaby

sgj99 said:


> i know!  and that amazes me
> i have a terrible singing voice and really on sing in the car if i'm by myself.  i realize my limitations in this area and don't even attempt to subject friends and family to my voice.  that's my point.  Lu (and Kim) are just as delusional as Sonja is when it comes to their talents. :lolots:


I have perfect pitch, so their singing (for lack of a better word) is especially painful for me!


----------



## Grace123

sgj99 said:


> the idea that LuAnne put out another song is beyond comprehension.  how can she not realize that she can't sing?



Honestly, I could say that about almost any current performer.


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> Honestly, I could say that about almost any current performer.


True, Taylor Swift can't sing without her voice correcting microphone.  Most of them can't sing but they're pretty, that's what counts, right?


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> True, Taylor Swift can't sing without her voice correcting microphone.  Most of them can't sing but they're pretty, that's what counts, right?



Ya got THAT right! I wouldn't turn my head to hear any of the current 'artists' perform.


----------



## DC-Cutie

scary island is on and for the life of me I STILL can't figure out what was in that goody bag that set Kelly off - LOL!


----------



## Jeneen

DC-Cutie said:


> scary island is on and for the life of me I STILL can't figure out what was in that goody bag that set Kelly off - LOL!




I'm watching it too! 
She said, "it wasn't personalised!"

Uhhhh Bethenny monogrammed it for you chica.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> scary island is on and for the life of me I STILL can't figure out what was in that goody bag that set Kelly off - LOL!



damn, you shoud have text me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> scary island is on and for the life of me I STILL can't figure out what was in that goody bag that set Kelly off - LOL!



Yes! I watched the other vacation to St. Barts before Scary Island.  They are funny on vacation!  I can't believe LuAnn and Sonja slept with the same man in a 2 day period. Yikes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> Yes! I watched the other vacation to St. Barts before Scary Island.  They are funny on vacation!  I can't believe LuAnn and Sonja slept with the same man in a 2 day period. Yikes!


 
that was comical!!!!  Watching LuAnn lie about the fake Johnny Depp, him showing up and then Sonja getting her piece - LOL


----------



## Sassys

awwww memories. Kelly was on some hardcore meds lol.

Forgot Bethenny was pregnent when they went to scary island.


----------



## Jeneen

Sassys said:


> awwww memories. Kelly was on some hardcore meds lol.
> 
> Forgot Bethenny was pregnent when they went to scary island.




That probably only added to the craziness for B... The hormones, plus she was the only sober one.


----------



## Dany_37

Scary Island was some of the funniest stuff ever!  It just confirmed what I already knew...Kelly is CRAY CRAY!!!


----------



## Dany_37

DC-Cutie said:


> I kinda wish Jill was back... just a little bit.
> 
> the show can do without Kristen for sure, Heather and Carol - I'm on the fence


 

See I knew I wasn't the only one.  I wish Jill was back (just a little) as well. 

Kristen is BORING...Heather grates my nerves and Carol is a sh** starter!!


----------



## Dany_37

I absolutely LOVEEE Bethenny.  She's had a rough go of it this season and yes the crying has really been annoying but the things most people loathe about her, I love!! The speed talking, OMG, I think is SO FUNNY!!  I really miss the old Bethenny with the quips and hilarious one liners. Hopefully, her personal life gets back on track soon.


----------



## Michele26

Dany_37 said:


> I absolutely LOVEEE Bethenny.  She's had a rough go of it this season and yes the crying has really been annoying but the things most people loathe about her, I love!! The speed talking, OMG, I think is SO FUNNY!! * I really miss the old Bethenny with the quips and hilarious one liners. *Hopefully, her personal life gets back on track soon.



If anything her one liners are better than ever this season.


----------



## Dany_37

Michele26 said:


> If anything her one liners are better than ever this season.


 
I've always enjoyed Bethenny and stopped watching the show when she left!  She can battle with the best of 'em!!


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, she has some pretty funny one liners in, especially in her talking head sections.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> scary island is on and for the life of me I STILL can't figure out what was in that goody bag that set Kelly off - LOL!





Sassys said:


> awwww memories. Kelly was on some hardcore meds lol.



Kelly was seriously in a bad mental state, not "systematically bullied" - which is what she referred to the whole event at the reunion.  and she said she had a "breakthrough," not a breakdown.  what a crock!  she was crazy!!!  and everyone saw it.


----------



## Sassys

I still can't remember why Alex was having a panic attack when Jill showed up, but that scene bought back so many funny memories.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I still can't remember why Alex was having a panic attack when Jill showed up, but that scene bought back so many funny memories.


 
Her chest turned bright red!!!  that ish was hilarious!


It's like they all had a chain reaction as soon as Jill said "hi" - each started breathing heavy, sweating, heart palpitations and headaches - LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Her chest turned bright red!!!  that ish was hilarious!
> 
> 
> It's like they all had a chain reaction as soon as Jill said "hi" - each started breathing heavy, sweating, heart palpitations and headaches - LOL


 
Funniest thing I watched all day yesterday. The look on Ramona's face


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Funniest thing I watched all day yesterday. The look on Ramona's face


 
that has to be the BEST episode ever!  I mean they threw that bish off the island!  LOL  I bet Bobby was pissed, they wasted that money just to stop and not be welcomed.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> that has to be the BEST episode ever!  I mean they threw that bish off the island!  LOL  I bet Bobby was pissed, they wasted that money just to stop and not be welcomed.


 
Bobby was/is a good man. Jill is one lucky lady.


----------



## Longchamp

Not a Bethenny fan, but have to admit she's had some great one liners.


----------



## creighbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> that has to be the BEST episode ever!  I mean they threw that bish off the island!  LOL  I bet Bobby was pissed, they wasted that money just to stop and not be welcomed.




I gotta YouTube that scene again.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> that has to be the BEST episode ever!  I mean they threw that bish off the island!  LOL  I bet Bobby was pissed, they wasted that money just to stop and not be welcomed.




That episode is TV gold!  Bravo has been playing that repeatedly since it first aired years ago!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Ramona should have never worn that bikini. Oye vey


----------



## Bentley1

Scary Island is Epic TV. I don't think it will ever get old. It was just very real with soooooo much ish going down. I remember watching it the first time like [emoji15][emoji23]


----------



## swags

Watching the Sonja scenes I have to ask, do any of them actually drink? They all look too good in their bathing suits to be drinking heavily on a regular basis.


----------



## horse17

^...they drink but they dont eat...lol!


----------



## sgj99

what the heck set Dorinda off when they were all going out to dinner?  everyone was fine and then all of a sudden she was severely pissed off at Heather ... what did i miss?


----------



## Michele26

All the arguing! Either they have PMS or they're premenopausal.


----------



## StylishMD

I was excited to see some of the places that I plan on visiting while on vacation later this month on Turks & Caicos (Fire &Ice and the Marina where the ladies caught their yacht are at the Blue Haven resort where we will be staying) but MAN, these women are crazy, half the time they don't even know WHY they are fighting. They have absolutely NO consideration for other people around them. They should have just stayed in the house!


----------



## sgj99

StylishMD said:


> I was excited to see some of the places that I plan on visiting while on vacation later this month on Turks & Caicos (Fire &Ice and the Marina where the ladies caught their yacht are at the Blue Haven resort where we will be staying) but MAN, these women are crazy, half the time they don't even know WHY they are fighting. They have absolutely NO consideration for other people around them. They should have just stayed in the house!



you'll love the Turks & Caicos, i've been there several times for scuba diving.  make sure you get some conch fritters, they are the best there.


----------



## StylishMD

sgj99 said:


> you'll love the Turks & Caicos, i've been there several times for scuba diving.  make sure you get some conch fritters, they are the best there.


My mouth is watering already!


----------



## Jayne1

We're behind in Canada so sorry if this has been talked about

Kristen's husband won't take off his hat. When Matthew McConaughey, Tom Brady and Tim McGraw, etc. wore toques and baseball caps for a year or two, they finally removed them to reveal a great hairline.

Is Kristen's husband doing this as well?


----------



## sgj99

StylishMD said:


> My mouth is watering already!



if you get a chance have dinner at the Bay Bistro (Grace Bay area) located at the Sibonne Hotel.  it's good food and the location is really nice, wonderful ambience.


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> what the heck set Dorinda off when they were all going out to dinner?  everyone was fine and then all of a sudden she was severely pissed off at Heather ... what did i miss?


I think she asked Heather to wait for her so they could all walk in the restaurant together, and Heather made a sarcastic comment.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can actually deal with Dorinda, because she's just sitting back looking at these fools the same way I would: with side-eye.  But if you piss her off - it's on!


Sonja needs professional help.  I think she talks over people to drown out hearing the truth she already knows and doesn't want to hear.


----------



## Grace123

It's just a sin to see all that amazing, gorgeous, delicious food just sitting there, not being eaten. 'sigh'


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Sonja needs professional help.  I think she talks over people to drown out hearing the truth she already knows and doesn't want to hear.



she does, without a doubt.  her "healing hands" and "abundance candle" are doing the trick.  she needs professional help.  maybe she and Shannon from the OC can go away somewhere together and get their heads screwed back on right. 



Grace123 said:


> It's just a sin to see all that amazing, gorgeous, delicious food just sitting there, not being eaten. 'sigh'



holy cow, isn't that the truth!


----------



## lucywife

StylishMD said:


> I was excited to see some of the places that I plan on visiting while on vacation later this month on Turks & Caicos (Fire &Ice and the Marina where the ladies caught their yacht are at the Blue Haven resort where we will be staying) but MAN, these women are crazy, * the time they don't even know WHY they are fighting. They have absolutely NO consideration for other people around them.* They should have just stayed in the house!


 It seems to be a diagnosis for all the housewives of every HW franchise. I've never met anyone that obnoxious in my entire life.
Bethenny torpedoing every single scene is super annoying, calm down already, you ARE the star of this show. These few days she was supposed to be with them on magical Turks & Caicos felt like an eternity probably.


----------



## Ladybug09

sgj99 said:


> you'll love the Turks & Caicos, i've been there several times for scuba diving.  make sure you get some conch fritters, they are the best there.


ahhhh, can't stand conch nor do I like those plantains! Eww....


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Bethenny is under so much stress and pressure that's she's crying in every episode.  I can understand her wanting to talk to Sonja (even though it's completely useless), but why continue to ruin the trip with all the 'STFU' and yelling?


 They are on beautiful Turks & Caicos, where you would THINK they'd just chill the eff out and enjoy it all.  But nooooooooooooooooooooooo they just kept the crazy, yelling party going.


There hasn't been ONE housewives trip where it was completely drama- free.  Bravo knows exactly what they are doing.


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> ahhhh, can't stand conch nor do I like those plantains! Eww....


----------



## Ladybug09

sgj99 said:


>


I know, and I LOVE seafood and bananas...I think it's the texture of them...


----------



## candy2100

DC-Cutie said:


> So Bethenny is under so much stress and pressure that's she's crying in every episode.  I can understand her wanting to talk to Sonja (even though it's completely useless), but why continue to ruin the trip with all the 'STFU' and yelling?
> 
> 
> They are on beautiful Turks & Caicos, where you would THINK they'd just chill the eff out and enjoy it all.  But nooooooooooooooooooooooo they just kept the crazy, yelling party going.
> 
> 
> There hasn't been ONE housewives trip where it was completely drama- free.  Bravo knows exactly what they are doing
> 
> Yes!  Wouldn't it be a nice "palate cleanser" if they would have an uplifting moment where the trip meant some kind of happy moment in the storyline??


----------



## StylishMD

Thanks sgj99, I am adding that to my to do list


----------



## StylishMD

Grace123 said:


> It's just a sin to see all that amazing, gorgeous, delicious food just sitting there, not being eaten. 'sigh'


agreed!


----------



## sgj99

Ladybug09 said:


> I know, and I LOVE seafood and bananas...I think it's the texture of them...



the last time we were there we (a group of 4) set out to have 1.) conch fritters with every meal and 2.) find the perfect ones.  it was a fun endeavor.  some are too doughy, like donuts, some are too chewy, etc ... we decided it is actually a delicate mix to get just right.


----------



## swags

Kristen and Luann seem to be the most relaxed.  I liked how Dorinda told Sonja to handle the heckling. Like she pointed out, the others like it when she is messy.


----------



## StylishMD

sgj99 said:


> the last time we were there we (a group of 4) set out to have 1.) conch fritters with every meal and 2.) find the perfect ones.  it was a fun endeavor.  some are too doughy, like donuts, some are too chewy, etc ... we decided it is actually a delicate mix to get just right.


cannot wait!!


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> It's just a sin to see all that amazing, gorgeous, delicious food just sitting there, not being eaten. 'sigh'



It's rarely eaten, the worst offenders are the LA housewives. They leave everything.


----------



## legaldiva

Was anyone else shocked Kristin and Bethenny were agreeing it was admirable for a couple to be together for decades even with "a couple of affairs"?!?!


----------



## Baileylouise

I am starting to warm to Dorinda she is level headed until you pi$$ her off. Turks & Caicos looks a beautiful place and these women are acting crazy I feel for the staff at that place all these grown women acting up. Is this scary island no 2.


----------



## beekmanhill

Baileylouise said:


> I am starting to warm to Dorinda she is level headed until you pi$$ her off. Turks & Caicos looks a beautiful place and these women are acting crazy I feel for the staff at that place all these grown women acting up. Is this scary island no 2.



I think next week is the drunk Dorinda week.  Trapped on an island with these banshees, I'd be drunk too.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Baileylouise said:


> I am starting to warm to Dorinda she is level headed until you pi$$ her off. Turks & Caicos looks a beautiful place and these women are acting crazy I feel for the staff at that place all these grown women acting up. Is this scary island no 2.




At first I didn't like her, then I did, then I *think* she said to Sonja this week something along the lines of "oh you got the room I'd put the nanny in" and then I'm like no.


----------



## Sassys

Grace123 said:


> It's just a sin to see all that amazing, gorgeous, delicious food just sitting there, not being eaten. 'sigh'


 
Editing. How do you know its not being eaten. The tape for hours and can't show every second of the day.


----------



## Grace123

Sassys said:


> Editing. How do you know its not being eaten. The tape for hours and can't show every second of the day.



Because of their combined thinness. I imagine the crew enjoys a ton of leftovers after taping.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I used to wonder how much they actually ate too, especially when they go to restaurants.


----------



## Grace123

DC-Cutie said:


> I used to wonder how much they actually ate too, especially when they go to restaurants.



Well all I know is that I wouldn't be arguing over why someone didn't wait to walk in with me, I'd be chowing down. Which is why I do not have a bikini body and don't care about it either. lol


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Bethanny says everything I am thinking.  And I love Luanne this season.  When she brought out those eggs "ala francais" I thought that was so funny and cute.  I do think they all need to leave Sonja the eff alone.  They all pointed out their concern so now they just need to back off.


----------



## lucywife

Paying a $100 fine for starting Sonja conversation needs to be enforced, it did work for about 15 minutes until Ramona showed up. 
I laughed when Ramona and Bethanny both cross eyed drunk discussed Sonja's drinking problem then cried together.


----------



## buzzytoes

How does Ramona get away with never taking the blame for anything? Do they ever call her out at reunions? I mean she flat out lied about what Bethany said, and then never admits to also saying she thinks Sonja has a problem. I admire Sonja for finally standing up for herself and telling them not to talk about her, except for the fact that everything they are saying is true. I find it amusing how someone tells Sonja something and she somehow hears something like the exact opposite of what they are saying.

Weird how Dorinda flipped out on Heather. I find it super annoying that Heather's first response is always "Stop yelling" when someone is mad at her. I get that she is trying to have an adult conversation instead of screaming but she just sounds so condescending when she says it.


----------



## horse17

Im liking Louann too this season...I never liked her constant laughing as I felt it was condescending...but now for some reason I dont mind it....she cracks me up..esp when her and Bethanny were watching Ramona prance around in her bikini and heels...that was pretty funny...


----------



## Grace123

horse17 said:


> Im liking Louann too this season...I never liked her constant laughing as I felt it was condescending...but now for some reason I dont mind it....she cracks me up..esp when her and Bethanny were watching Ramona prance around in her bikini and heels...that was pretty funny...



I like her more too. She seems to have let of the Countess act.


----------



## Jeneen

The editing on the yacht was all over The place. Bethenny dressed, undressed, and back again


----------



## BarbadosBride

bagnshoofetish said:


> Bethanny says everything I am thinking.  And I love Luanne this season.  When she brought out those eggs "ala francais" I thought that was so funny and cute.


Yes definitely glad Luanne is back. Whatever about Ramona ... I was breaking my heart laughing at her in the bikini and high wedges her facial expressions are so entertaining.


----------



## Bentley1

horse17 said:


> Im liking Louann too this season...I never liked her constant laughing as I felt it was condescending...but now for some reason I dont mind it....she cracks me up..esp when her and Bethanny were watching Ramona prance around in her bikini and heels...that was pretty funny...




Lol, that part was too funny. 

I'm loving Louann, she makes me want to hang out with her. Can't wait for her "don't be uncool" comment!


----------



## horse17

^ yes!..I think she would be fun to hang out with...she doesnt seem to be much of a drama queen and she has a sense of humor .....although............did she really leave with Harry that night????

thats not cool.......


----------



## candy2100

This season is the first time I really like Luann, but I can't exactly put my finger on why that is the case.


----------



## swags

candy2100 said:


> This season is the first time I really like Luann, but I can't exactly put my finger on why that is the case.


 
I started liking her again last season as a friend of the housewives, was glad to see her back. When you think that last season Luann was part time and that nasty leg thrower was a full timer - it didn't make sense.


I actually think they nailed it this season with the larger cast, some old, some newer. I think it works. Nobody is horrifically irritating, I cracked up at Sonja's fit and Heather telling her she needed to cool off in the pool. Sonja may be delusional but she seems okay with herself. That seems preferable to the mourning of a marriage to a cheater.


----------



## kcf68

Can anyone identify the turquoise shirt is that Ramona is wearing when they are selecting the rooms in Turks & Caicos?   I want it for my closet!


----------



## jayne01

sgj99 said:


> if you get a chance have dinner at the Bay Bistro (Grace Bay area) located at the Sibonne Hotel.  it's good food and the location is really nice, wonderful ambience.



Yes, definitely!  I got married in T&C and we had our reception at Bay Bistro.


----------



## sgj99

jayne01 said:


> Yes, definitely!  I got married in T&C and we had our reception at Bay Bistro.



Wow!  i bet that was beautiful - the location and restaurant are perfect for a wedding reception.


----------



## Love4H

Can please somebody explain me the humor of the Countess Luann line "I made you eggs a la francaise". 

I'm confused what's so funny about it...


----------



## buzzytoes

Love4H said:


> Can please somebody explain me the humor of the Countess Luann line "I made you eggs a la francaise".
> 
> I'm confused what's so funny about it...



I think it was more the delivery. Sonja is in the middle of yelling and Luanne busts in with "Here I made you eggs," which was totally random. And because it's Luanne it can't be plain scrambled eggs - it has to be "a la francaise."


----------



## slang

Didnt Luann walking into a fight last yr (maybe Heather & Aviva) and offer pie?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> Can please somebody explain me the humor of the Countess Luann line "I made you eggs a la francaise".
> 
> I'm confused what's so funny about it...


 
it wasn't funny, but LuAnn is queen of 'doing the damn most'


----------



## horse17

eggs on the beach?...eeewww...yuck...


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> Didnt Luann walking into a fight last yr (maybe Heather & Aviva) and offer pie?


 lol


----------



## Carson123

buzzytoes said:


> I think it was more the delivery. Sonja is in the middle of yelling and Luanne busts in with "Here I made you eggs," which was totally random. And because it's Luanne it can't be plain scrambled eggs - it has to be "a la francaise."




Great explanation!


----------



## kemilia

horse17 said:


> eggs on the beach?...eeewww...yuck...


 
And then Sonja takes the plate of eggs (which I thought she was going to toss on the sand) and starts eating them, while walking around and still yelling. I love my Sonja!


----------



## Graw

kemilia said:


> and then sonja takes the plate of eggs (which i thought she was going to toss on the sand) and starts eating them, while walking around and still yelling. I love my sonja!



+1


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Not necessarily RHONY related, but did Bravo do a summer spot commercial this year?? I haven't seen one yet [emoji53]


----------



## afcgirl

candy2100 said:


> This season is the first time I really like Luann, but I can't exactly put my finger on why that is the case.



Because Jill Zarin is no longer on.  Luanne used to be tied to Jill's hip and they were insufferable together.

I love the show this season, it is much better with Bethenny back.  She is so sharp and unfiltered.


----------



## Ladybug09

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Not necessarily RHONY related, but did Bravo do a summer spot commercial this year?? I haven't seen one yet [emoji53]


 I actually like those.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, that part was too funny.
> 
> I'm loving Louann, she makes me want to hang out with her.* Can't wait for her "don't be uncool" comment!*


 
+1 - this!! Can't wait! I must say that line to my husband a million times a day now - its hilarious!


----------



## AECornell

+2!! I've already said it a few times based on the season preview. I keep saying "when is this going to be on?! I can't wait!"



WillstarveforLV said:


> +1 - this!! Can't wait! I must say that line to my husband a million times a day now - its hilarious!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Ladybug09 said:


> I actually like those.




I know me too! I'm sad I haven't seen one yet


----------



## bagnshoofetish

kemilia said:


> And then Sonja takes the plate of eggs (which I thought she was going to toss on the sand) and starts eating them, while walking around and still yelling. I love my Sonja!



That was classic.


----------



## kemilia

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> Not necessarily RHONY related, but did Bravo do a summer spot commercial this year?? I haven't seen one yet [emoji53]


 

I think I half way heard/saw a summer Bravo commercial, the tune was sorta similar to the old tune (which I can hear in my head right now). I did like the old commercials, catching who was in them (and then I could assume that those Bravo "celebs" were still going to be on their shows.) If there is one, it will surely be played during the new MDL SF.


----------



## slyyls

Can't wait for tonight's episode to begin!

I just posted excerpts from a typical Reality TV contact on the RHOC thread..   It's from a US reality show.
I can't believe anyone would want to sign up for one of these shows,after reading it.


----------



## horse17

what the heck just happened?.......what set Dorinda off?...was it when Heather said that her daughter swears?


----------



## Sassys

Can someone please tell Dorinda she has something on her lip, it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> what the heck just happened?.......what set Dorinda off?...was it when Heather said that daughter swears?



I'm confused too. We are all grown and if I want to use the f bomb so what.


----------



## Sassys

Jesus how long is this damn trip


----------



## AECornell

Same. I couldn't stop staring.



Sassys said:


> Can someone please tell Dorinda she has something on her lip, it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Longchamp

I would have crawled in B's luggage and gone home too.


----------



## horse17

I would rather stay home and go to a spa for 5 days in a row than go on a trip with these woman....


----------



## cjy

Sassys said:


> Can someone please tell Dorinda she has something on her lip, it's driving me crazy!


 Me too! She looked like a rabid animal!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Maybe it was food? Lol..


----------



## Graw

Ramona, Sonja and Luann ... I can not imagine them in their 20's.  Samatha Jones character from Sex in the City couldn't keep up with these three.  What is that abbreviation all the kids are using now?


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> what the heck just happened?.......what set Dorinda off?...was it when Heather said that her daughter swears?



wow!  i usually like her but she can go from zero to 70 in a nano-second, and do it over nothing (or something stupid).  

it seemed to me that she brought up the fact that Heather uses the F-bomb all the time and inappropriately and Heather defended herself - that's what set off Dorinda, which i think was really stupid of Dorinda to react the way she did except they had all been drinking all day long.  

i'm around the same age as she and could never drink all day long.  if i'm somewhere, like a vacation, i wait until Happy Hour or even dinner so i can make it to bed-time without being a fool.

looks like next week Ramona has a naked man in her bed???  that ought to be interesting at the reunion 



Sassys said:


> Can someone please tell Dorinda she has something on her lip, it's driving me crazy!



that was driving me nuts too.  i think it was food ...


----------



## guccimamma

Drunks and Cuckoos


----------



## shazzy99

Heather saying "hey mama" is far more annoying than her using the F bomb


----------



## Bentley1

Someone should have at least told her she had a piece of food on her lip throughout that entire fight. They just let her go on and on with it just sitting on her lip.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dorinda can't hold her liquor and the editing was awful - one moment she had food on her lip, next nothing, then it returns


----------



## swags

guccimamma said:


> Drunks and Cuckoos



That sums it up perfectly!


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> wow!  i usually like her but she can go from zero to 70 in a nano-second, and do it over nothing (or something stupid).
> 
> it seemed to me that she brought up the fact that Heather uses the F-bomb all the time and inappropriately and Heather defended herself - that's what set off Dorinda, which i think was really stupid of Dorinda to react the way she did except they had all been drinking all day long.
> 
> i'm around the same age as she and could never drink all day long.  if i'm somewhere, like a vacation, i wait until Happy Hour or even dinner so i can make it to bed-time without being a fool.
> 
> looks like next week Ramona has a naked man in her bed???  that ought to be interesting at the reunion
> 
> 
> 
> that was driving me nuts too.  i think it was food ...


....were they really drinking all day?....omg, Im the same way....we start at Happy hour, then a couple at dinner, then bed....


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> ....*were they really drinking all day?*....omg, Im the same way....we start at Happy hour, then a couple at dinner, then bed....



it looks that way.  they have drinks on the beach before lunch, they drink at lunch, they drink around the pool or laying around after lunch then they go to dinner.  i'd be hammered if that was me.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> the editing was awful - one moment she had food on her lip, next nothing, then it returns




Exactly!!!


----------



## Jeneen

Whenever these women order martinis, I'm always like, "here we go..."


----------



## Love4H

I liiiiiiike Dorinda!
I guess living and filming with those crazy women can drive anyone nuts! 
Stay strong Dorinda! You're my favorite!
Be cool! Don't be all uncool!

Btw I'm glad this Luann quote is finally coming


----------



## Michele26

I like Dorinda too. She's my favorite new housewife she's not mean, tries to stay away from all the drama, and she's honest.

I joined them last night and made myself a dirty martini.&#128512;


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> it looks that way.  they have drinks on the beach before lunch, they drink at lunch, they drink around the pool or laying around after lunch then they go to dinner.  i'd be hammered if that was me.



this is me while on a beach vacation, minus the hammered part.  I drink up to a mimosa, go to brunch more mimosa, lounge on the beach or pool with pina coladas or some fruity drink and just keep it going. 

However, I drink water in between so I'm not hammered


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> this is me while on a beach vacation, minus the hammered part.  I drink up to a mimosa, go to brunch more mimosa, lounge on the beach or pool with pina coladas or some fruity drink and just keep it going.
> 
> However, I drink water in between so I'm not hammered



getting lots of vitamin C!


----------



## horse17

if I started in the sun on the beach, there is no way I could keep it going thru the night...been there, done that...plus at some point Id rather eat my calories...lol!


I wonder if these woman really party that much, or if its just for the show...


----------



## lucywife

horse17 said:


> if I started in the sun on the beach, there is no way I could keep it going thru the night...been there, done that...plus at some point Id rather eat my calories...lol!
> 
> 
> I wonder if these woman really party that much, or if its just for the show...



i think they do party that much in their non-tv life as well if not more. After all they all signed up for a reality TV show voluntarily which kind of describes who they are personality-wise.


----------



## horse17

lucywife said:


> i think they do party that much in their non-tv life as well if not more. After all they all signed up for a reality TV show voluntarily which kind of describes who they are personality-wise.


very true...


----------



## lucywife

I think Dorinda is frustrated with that whole setup and she was fed up with Heather's sneakiness. Finally someone (besides Bethenny) told H to stfu, she is nasty. So is Carole, but Carole is a quiet one, Heather is a loud mouth bully, can't stand her.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> this is me while on a beach vacation, minus the hammered part.  I drink up to a mimosa, go to brunch more mimosa, lounge on the beach or pool with pina coladas or some fruity drink and just keep it going.
> 
> However, I drink water in between so I'm not hammered


 
Me too! I have never been hammered on vacation. You can drink all day, but know your limits


----------



## Sassys

I don't believe next week that Ramona had a man in the house.

From day one Ramona has never been comfortable talking about sex (she would always change the subject or walk away). I will never forget she was on Bethenny's show to see Brynn when she was first born. Bethenny started talking about sex after delivery and Ramona almost had an anxiety attack and turned 5 shades of red. She is not one of those women who can talk about sex, no big deal. I believe they are telling her to turn it up for the cameras, now that she is single.


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad we finally get to see the Luann quote next week, Are we to assume Heather is mad because there is a man in the house? So lame. The are all adults, not like there are any kids in the house, and clearly he wasn't a serial killer. 

I was surprised to see Luann so drunk this episode. She seems to be one of the always mostly sober ones but she was slurring her speech almost as much as Dorinda! That whole F bomb argument was dumb but that is what happens when you pass that certain limit of alcohol - any little thing can be the most serious issue ever.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> Glad we finally get to see the Luann quote next week, Are we to assume Heather is mad because there is a man in the house? So lame. The are all adults, not like there are any kids in the house, and clearly he wasn't a serial killer.
> 
> I was surprised to see Luann so drunk this episode. She seems to be one of the always mostly sober ones but she was slurring her speech almost as much as Dorinda! That whole F bomb argument was dumb but that is what happens when you pass that certain limit of alcohol - any little thing can be the most serious issue ever.


 
I'm with Heather on this one. I don't want to wake up in the middle of the night to go to the kitchen and see some strange man in the house. You have to respect others in the house. Now if they were at a hotel and each had their own room, have at it. But they are sharing a house, in another country. You don't just bring some guy home you just met. If she wants to put her life in danger, fine, but to put others in danger is not cool.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> I'm with Heather on this one. I don't want to wake up in the middle of the night to go to the kitchen and see some strange man in the house. You have to respect others in the house. Now if they were at a hotel and each had their own room, have at it. But they are sharing a house, in another country. You don't just bring some guy home you just met. If she wants to put her life in danger, fine, but to put others in danger is not cool.



didn't they all go and check into a hotel after the house?


----------



## Carson123

Sassys said:


> I'm with Heather on this one. I don't want to wake up in the middle of the night to go to the kitchen and see some strange man in the house. You have to respect others in the house. Now if they were at a hotel and each had their own room, have at it. But they are sharing a house, in another country. You don't just bring some guy home you just met. If she wants to put her life in danger, fine, but to put others in danger is not cool.




I totally get what you're saying if it were real life, but I'm sure the ladies were safe with the bravo crew in the house.


----------



## krissa

Carson123 said:


> I totally get what you're saying if it were real life, but I'm sure the ladies were safe with the bravo crew in the house.



Exactly. Plus, dude would have to sign a waiver, right?


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> didn't they all go and check into a hotel after the house?


 
They are back at the house when Luann gives her be cool speech in the kitchen. I think the Hotel, was just for the day.


----------



## Sassys

Carson123 said:


> I totally get what you're saying if it were real life, *but I'm sure the ladies were safe with the bravo crew in the house*.


 
True. But who knows, what happens when the crew leaves at night. Remember, the crew never did show the men Luanne snuck in the house the last time they went on vacation. I'm thinking at some point, the cameras go off and the crew go back to their hotel.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> this is me while on a beach vacation, minus the hammered part.  I drink up to a mimosa, go to brunch more mimosa, lounge on the beach or pool with pina coladas or some fruity drink and just keep it going.
> 
> However, I drink water in between so I'm not hammered




i've always thought you were sensible - i.e., you drink a lot of water in between and you probably don't drink the amount they do.  i get the feeling they're not having a mimosa but many mimosas, etc.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> I'm with Heather on this one. I don't want to wake up in the middle of the night to go to the kitchen and see some strange man in the house. You have to respect others in the house. Now if they were at a hotel and each had their own room, have at it. But they are sharing a house, in another country. You don't just bring some guy home you just met. If she wants to put her life in danger, fine, but to put others in danger is not cool.



i agree.



guccimamma said:


> didn't they all go and check into a hotel after the house?



i think they were still at the hotel but in a large suite with multiple bedrooms - i could be wrong, though


----------



## DC-Cutie

can we just get to the 'dont be all uncool..' moment.  I mean that's what we've all been waiting for


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> can we just get to the 'dont be all uncool..' moment.  I mean that's what we've all been waiting for


 
I wonder if Luann says in response to complaints about bringing guys back to the house? Just a thought. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## StylishMD

Anyone have an ID on the sunglasses that LuAnn is wearing when they are having lunch on the penthouse balcony at the Gansevoort hotel. TIA!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> I'm with Heather on this one. I don't want to wake up in the middle of the night to go to the kitchen and see some strange man in the house. You have to respect others in the house. Now if they were at a hotel and each had their own room, have at it. But they are sharing a house, in another country. You don't just bring some guy home you just met. If she wants to put her life in danger, fine, but to put others in danger is not cool.


 
I totally agree, Sassys!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Did anyone see this? I think she meant well...

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-new-york-city/season-7/episode-714/videos?clip=2879079


----------



## Graw

GirlieShoppe said:


> Did anyone see this? I think she meant well...
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-new-york-city/season-7/episode-714/videos?clip=2879079




That's beyond insensitive.  These women are emotionally struggling who needs friends to remind them of the darkest part of their life while they vacation on the beach? Why would she toast and not only mention death divorce, but perseverate on the issue and then directly look at the women and question them.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^I agree... definitely an inappropriate and insensitive toast.


----------



## Carson123

OMG - Andy get rid of Kristin please!!!


----------



## MSO13

GirlieShoppe said:


> Did anyone see this? I think she meant well...
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-new-york-city/season-7/episode-714/videos?clip=2879079




this is made me cringe, I agree she meant well but that's not the way to make the point I think she was trying to make! Ramona looked like she wanted to punch her


----------



## lucywife

GirlieShoppe said:


> Did anyone see this? I think she meant well...
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-housewives-of-new-york-city/season-7/episode-714/videos?clip=2879079


She's just dumb. It's hopeless.


----------



## pink1

Yes!  She brings nothing to the show.  



Carson123 said:


> OMG - Andy get rid of Kristin please!!!


----------



## Graw

pink1 said:


> Yes!  She brings nothing to the show.




Aside from facial expressions in lieu of words to actually express herself.  

Andy, we know you are reading this.  [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## guccimamma

kristin really is stupid. i see why her husband is short tempered with her.


----------



## sgj99

i say get rid of Kristen and Carole.  I know a lot of people don't like Heather but i think she can stay, she at least has some personality (whether it's annoying or not).  Kristen and Carole are boring and bring _nothing_ to the show.


----------



## Carson123

sgj99 said:


> i say get rid of Kristen and Carole.  I know a lot of people don't like Heather but i think she can stay, she at least has some personality (whether it's annoying or not).  Kristen and Carole are boring and bring _nothing_ to the show.




I agree. I think they should keep Heather too.


----------



## Bentley1

sgj99 said:


> i say get rid of Kristen and Carole.  I know a lot of people don't like Heather but i think she can stay, she at least has some personality (whether it's annoying or not).  Kristen and Carole are boring and bring _nothing_ to the show.




Yeah, I agree. I'm not a fan of heather, but she has some entertainment value. Carol is a complete dud and Kristen was a one seasoner. She needs to go.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, I agree. I'm not a fan of heather, but she has some entertainment value. Carol is a complete dud and Kristen was a one seasoner. She needs to go.



I totally agree &#9786;


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i say get rid of Kristen and Carole.  I know a lot of people don't like Heather but i think she can stay, she at least has some personality (whether it's annoying or not).  Kristen and Carole are boring and bring _nothing_ to the show.


 
Agree!


----------



## Sassys

*'My success as a celebrity bothered him': RHONY star Ramona Singer reveals  why her marriage to Mario ended*


She filed for  divorce for the second time from estranged husband Mario in August 2014, ending  22 years of marriage.
And now, Ramona  Singer is revealing what led to the separation - including his August 2014  cheating scandal.
'My success as a  celebrity bothered him,' the 58-year-old told People about her failed romance while  promoting her new memoir, Life On The Ramona Coaster


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...veals-marriage-Mario-ended.html#ixzz3fV3ykHa2


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ramona girl!  that's not why!  he's just a man with a wondering eye and unable to keep his penis to himself...


----------



## livethelake

Sassys said:


> *'My success as a celebrity bothered him': RHONY star Ramona Singer reveals  why her marriage to Mario ended*



She is delusional.


----------



## chowlover2

livethelake said:


> She is delusional.



Agreed! Comes from spending too much time with Sonja!


----------



## Sweetpea83

livethelake said:


> She is delusional.


 
Lol..yes!


----------



## Carson123

Romana better knock on wood, saying that she's going to be remarried in 2 years.  Ala SATC, Mario will most def be remarried first and Romana will most likely be single for the rest of her life.  

Look at Luann and Sonja...


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't watch this show, but saw the intro the other day.....am I the only one wondering why Bethenny was in the middle? I thought it shouldhave been....

Dorinda TheNotSmartGirl Carole *LuAnn Ramona* Bethenny Sonja Heather

Place them by Tenure...


----------



## Goldfox

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't watch this show, but saw the intro the other day.....am I the only one wondering why Bethenny was in the middle? I thought it shouldhave been....
> 
> Dorinda TheNotSmartGirl Carole *LuAnn Ramona* Bethenny Sonja Heather
> 
> Place them by Tenure...




I'm thinking Bethenny / her agent demanded centre stage in comeback negotiations


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Ramona girl!  that's not why!  he's just a man with a wondering eye and unable to keep his penis to himself...





livethelake said:


> She is delusional.





chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! Comes from spending too much time with Sonja!



yes, yes, and yes!


----------



## buzzytoes

So she went with Life on the Ramona Coaster has her title? I agree with Bethany - if she wanted to reach a broader audience she should have kept her name out of the title. I can't imagine the Housewives audience is that large that they alone are going to get on the Best Seller list. Everyone else will be wondering wtf a Ramona Coaster is.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> So she went with Life on the Ramona Coaster has her title? I agree with Bethany - if she wanted to reach a broader audience she should have kept her name out of the title. I can't imagine the Housewives audience is that large that they alone are going to get on the Best Seller list. Everyone else will be wondering wtf a Ramona Coaster is.



It's not hard to be on the NY Times list these days.

What is hysterical is she is being published by a crappy publishing house which is weird because every other housewife from alll the franchises that wrote a book all were with major publishing houses. She is the only one that is not being published by a major house. Even Aviva got a deal with a major house.


----------



## Goldfox

buzzytoes said:


> So she went with Life on the Ramona Coaster has her title? I agree with Bethany - if she wanted to reach a broader audience she should have kept her name out of the title. I can't imagine the Housewives audience is that large that they alone are going to get on the Best Seller list. Everyone else will be wondering wtf a Ramona Coaster is.




Let's make sure to direct the Google hits here:
a Ramona Coaster is the surface of a person a glass and/or its content rests on when thrown purposely( by Ramona Singer), regardless of intent.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> It's not hard to be on the NY Times list these days.
> 
> What is hysterical is she is being published by a crappy publishing house which is weird because every other housewife from alll the franchises that wrote a book all were with major publishing houses. She is the only one that is not being published by a major house. Even Aviva got a deal with a major house.



That's probably because she didn't want help from anyone and ended up making a crappy decision on her own. Just like her title.


----------



## anabanana745

Sassys said:


> It's not hard to be on the NY Times list these days.
> 
> What is hysterical is she is being published by a crappy publishing house which is weird because every other housewife from alll the franchises that wrote a book all were with major publishing houses. She is the only one that is not being published by a major house. Even Aviva got a deal with a major house.




To be fair we don't know why she went with a lesser known publisher. Perhaps they take a smaller cut of the profits.


----------



## Sassys

anabanana745 said:


> To be fair we don't know why she went with a lesser known publisher. Perhaps they take a smaller cut of the profits.



Nope, not how it works. There are two ways of getting a book deal.

1. The publisher/editor approaches you for a book deal/contract

2. You write a book, get an agent and your agent shops it around to the various publishing houses. If multiple houses are interested, there is an auction of the manuscript. Winning house gets the book. 

Simon and Schuster is mainly the house that reality people get deals with. McMillan is the next house that take reality people, then Harper. The two major houses Random House and Penguin only go after major reality show people.


----------



## anabanana745

Sassys said:


> Nope, not how it works. There are two ways of getting a book deal.
> 
> 1. The publisher/editor approaches you for a book deal/contract
> 
> 2. You write a book, get an agent and your agent shops it around to the various publishing houses. If multiple houses are interested, there is an auction of the manuscript. Winning house gets the book.
> 
> Simon and Schuster is mainly the house that reality people get deals with. McMillan is the next house that take reality people, then Harper. The two major houses Random House and Penguin only go after major reality show people.




You haven't actually contradicted my point...

How do you know that her publisher didn't approach her with a deal she couldn't refuse? Or do you have the terms of her agreement handy?


----------



## Sassys

anabanana745 said:


> You haven't actually contradicted my point...
> 
> How do you know that her publisher didn't approach her with a deal she couldn't refuse? Or do you have the terms of her agreement handy?



There is no way Ramona turned down an offer from a major house, for a mom/pop publisher. Her publisher is the publisher that does book deals with the Teen Mom girls. I know the industry and how it works. Mom/pop publisher do not have major money like a major house. Nor do they have the same power marketing and publicity. 

Brandi got $65k advance for her first book and that is modest. Mom/pop publisher can't give advances like that.


----------



## swags

Ramona doesn't do crazy eyes these days or viewers no longer notice it?  
I just remembered that when thinking of titles she could have named her book other than Ramona Coaster.


----------



## MKB0925

guccimamma said:


> Drunks and Cuckoos



Just got done watching the episode and this sums it up perfectly!  Damn Dorinda was liquored up!


----------



## Graw

Carol and Heather were the only two people with microphones on while in their crusade to find out who brought home a man.  It seemed like they called the camera crew to come quickly to capture the scene.


----------



## Nahreen

I am just catching up on the last season. I am at Dorindas birthday dinner. I think I am more annoyed with Heather at this point than Bethenny. Regardless I enjoy seeing the lovely Hermes dinner plates on Dorindas table.


----------



## Nahreen

It is quite funny how that nailpolish guy wanted to launch Kristen's nailpolish quickly. I think he knows that her fame will quickly drop once she is no longer on RHONY. Either he thinks she could be fired anytime soon (because she is boring and silly) or else these series have declined so much that there might not be that many seasons more at all.


----------



## Nahreen

Oh my. Carol is such a **** stitrrer. She did not need to repeat what Bethenny said about Kristen to Kristen. She should focus on her new book and finding out ways to make that young lover of hers stay.


----------



## anabanana745

Nahreen said:


> Oh my. Carol is such a **** stitrrer. She did not need to repeat what Bethenny said about Kristen to Kristen. She should focus on her new book and finding out ways to make that young lover of hers stay.




In her mind she thinks she is so above all the drama but really she is the one stirring the pot the whole time.


----------



## Graw

anabanana745 said:


> In her mind she thinks she is so above all the drama but really she is the one stirring the pot the whole time.




Exactly


----------



## slang

Funny I don't see Carole as a pot stirring. She did it one time, realized she was wrong, confessed to Bethenney & apologized. I actually found it refreshing for a change for a HW to do that.

Ramona on the other hand stirs the pot all the time! She plays innocent & if she gets called out then she'll sit on your lap & tell you how much she loves you until it all gets forgotten and then she does it again. She's has caused most of the drama on this trip - she talked about Sonja & her drinking as much as anyone did & then ran to Sonja & blamed it on Beth.
Don't get me started on the whole Heather, dorinda, Lu swearing fight - that was Ramona too! She swore when doing a toast and then blamed her swearing on hanging out with Heather too much? You're a 55 y/o woman, take responsibly for what you say & do but nope, Ramona blames everything on everyone else. They start fighting and she sits back & watches all innocent


----------



## green.bee

slang said:


> Funny I don't see Carole as a pot stirring. She did it one time, realized she was wrong, confessed to Bethenney & apologized. I actually found it refreshing for a change for a HW to do that.
> 
> Ramona on the other hand stirs the pot all the time! She plays innocent & if she gets called out then she'll sit on your lap & tell you how much she loves you until it all gets forgotten and then she does it again. She's has caused most of the drama on this trip - she talked about Sonja & her drinking as much as anyone did & then ran to Sonja & blamed it on Beth.
> Don't get me started on the whole Heather, dorinda, Lu swearing fight - that was Ramona too! She swore when doing a toast and then blamed her swearing on hanging out with Heather too much? You're a 55 y/o woman, take responsibly for what you say & do but nope, Ramona blames everything on everyone else. They start fighting and she sits back & watches all innocent



Exactly! I couldn't agree more


----------



## Love4H

slang said:


> Funny I don't see Carole as a pot stirring. She did it one time, realized she was wrong, confessed to Bethenney & apologized. I actually found it refreshing for a change for a HW to do that.
> 
> Ramona on the other hand stirs the pot all the time! She plays innocent & if she gets called out then she'll sit on your lap & tell you how much she loves you until it all gets forgotten and then she does it again. She's has caused most of the drama on this trip - she talked about Sonja & her drinking as much as anyone did & then ran to Sonja & blamed it on Beth.
> Don't get me started on the whole Heather, dorinda, Lu swearing fight - that was Ramona too! She swore when doing a toast and then blamed her swearing on hanging out with Heather too much? You're a 55 y/o woman, take responsibly for what you say & do but nope, Ramona blames everything on everyone else. They start fighting and she sits back & watches all innocent


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## guccimamma

Carson123 said:


> Romana better knock on wood, saying that she's going to be remarried in 2 years.  Ala SATC, Mario will most def be remarried first and Romana will most likely be single for the rest of her life.
> 
> Look at Luann and Sonja...



why be in a rush to remarry? she has plenty of money to enjoy life on her terms.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

slang said:


> Funny I don't see Carole as a pot stirring. She did it one time, realized she was wrong, confessed to Bethenney & apologized. I actually found it refreshing for a change for a HW to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ramona on the other hand stirs the pot all the time! She plays innocent & if she gets called out then she'll sit on your lap & tell you how much she loves you until it all gets forgotten and then she does it again. She's has caused most of the drama on this trip - she talked about Sonja & her drinking as much as anyone did & then ran to Sonja & blamed it on Beth.
> 
> Don't get me started on the whole Heather, dorinda, Lu swearing fight - that was Ramona too! She swore when doing a toast and then blamed her swearing on hanging out with Heather too much? You're a 55 y/o woman, take responsibly for what you say & do but nope, Ramona blames everything on everyone else. They start fighting and she sits back & watches all innocent




I also agree and ever since I read Carols book I will admit I have a soft spot for her...


----------



## slyyls

I'm surprised that Ramona wants to remarry.    She has enough money, that she could just date and enjoy hanging out with Sonja, Lu and Dorinda.    Hopefully she won't just marry the first guy who asks.

Can't wait for tonights episode!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

You take alcohol out of the equation in these shows and you'll just get this


----------



## tesi

seriously if there was some random naked man in the bed next to me i would be bananas!


----------



## Sassys

tesi said:


> seriously if there was some random naked man in the bed next to me i would be bananas!



They were dead wrong. Luanne is full of sh$t. Ms. I don't think you should curse. Great example she is setting for her daughter. It's okay to bring strange men home (that you are sharing with others), and bang him and then leave him in another room with women nearby.


----------



## barbie444

LOVE Bethenny's impression of Dorinda


----------



## Sassys

WTF is Luanne talking about. Why would they need to break into a room and Luanne's room was downstairs so that makes no sense.


----------



## barbie444

I missed the first 10 minutes, all I saw was Luann saying the cool/uncool speech. I would not like being on vacation with my friends and finding a strange man in the room. That's NOT COOL.


----------



## guccimamma

Nahreen said:


> Oh my. Carol is such a **** stitrrer. She did not need to repeat what Bethenny said about Kristen to Kristen. She should focus on her new book and *finding out ways to make that young lover of hers stay*.



an allowance would probably do the trick


----------



## Michele26

Lu probably had sex with the guy then escorted him to the door. Ramona had sex with another guy then left him on the bed & went in her own room. With all that drinking going on what are the chances those men used protection....?


----------



## Michele26

guccimamma said:


> an allowance would probably do the trick


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> Lu probably had sex with the guy then escorted him to the door. Ramona had sex with another guy then left him on the bed & went in her own room. With all that drinking going on what are the chances those men used protection....?


Yep, Luanne learned her lesson from St. Barths and got rid of the evidence this time before the cameras rolled and she had to get her mic on.


----------



## Sassys

I can't with Heather and her hood talk. Bye Felicia - please stop!!!!


----------



## swags

I am not going to be uncool. I could not stop cracking up at Luann explaining everything in her sunglasses.  Lock your door Heather and stop the faux crying.


----------



## pursegrl12

Omfg!!!! Bethany's Dorinda impression!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pursegrl12

I was dying...Hanes her way undergarments, sunglasses and robe. Epic.


----------



## Carson123

swags said:


> i am not going to be uncool. I could not stop cracking up at luann explaining everything in her sunglasses.  Lock your door heather and stop the faux crying.




+1


----------



## swags

Wouldn't Cam from Modern Family be a great addition to next season?


http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...with-a-modern-family-star?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHONY


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ramona's face looked really rough the morning after.


----------



## lucywife

guccimamma said:


> an allowance would probably do the trick


----------



## Graw

Carol and Heather are unpleasant together.  Makes me want to fast forward. Kristen is generic, basic messy.  I hope they find a replacement for her next season. 




Nahreen said:


> Oh my. Carol is such a **** stitrrer. She did not need to repeat what Bethenny said about Kristen to Kristen. She should focus on her new book and finding out ways to make that young lover of hers stay.




Carol doesn't realize she literAlly sits with Bethany then brings information to Kristen in the worst possible light so they will never get along. 



Sassys said:


> I can't with Heather and her hood talk. Bye Felicia - please stop!!!!




+1



swags said:


> I am not going to be uncool. I could not stop cracking up at Luann explaining everything in her sunglasses.  Lock your door Heather and stop the faux crying.




No one would touch Heather, but I understand her being worried about her possessions.


----------



## br00kelynx

Luann was comical defending that she knew the guy's name


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> Carol and Heather are unpleasant together.  Makes me want to fast forward. Kristen is generic, basic messy.  I hope they find a replacement for her next season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol doesn't realize she literAlly sits with Bethany then brings information to Kristen in the worst possible light so they will never get along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one would touch Heather, but I understand her being worried about her possessions.*




I would actually be upset if I were in Heathers shoes but for some reason I am on Team Get Some.  I don't know why, I don't usually like when they start their cougar routine.  Plus, bringing home a guy to hook up with is risky.  I couldn't stop laughing though.


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> [/B]
> 
> I would actually be upset if I were in Heathers shoes but for some reason I am on Team Get Some.  I don't know why, I don't usually like when they start their cougar routine.  Plus, bringing home a guy to hook up with is risky.  I couldn't stop laughing though.




I agree!  I think it's the way she approached it -
barging into Luann's room, accosting Dorinda on the stairwell after she answers they continue to interrogate her and opening Ramonas curtains.  She wanted to provoke/shame them.  Even Kristin going on TV to say she spoke with the house manager who reports one of the men were married.  Why else would you do that if not to shame someone?  Kristen hasn't learned from seasons past ... Be careful what you say and do to others, it could be you one day.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I CANT STAND Heather with her need to always be the one who takes someone aside, just the two of them, like she is the all-powerful one with the secret potion to making everything better.  She's rude and aggressive about it when the purpose is to calm someone down.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Heather overreacted!!!

Lu looked fabulous in her robe


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I am not going to be uncool. I could not stop cracking up at Luann explaining everything in her sunglasses.  Lock your door Heather and stop the faux crying.



Why would you lock your door when you are in a house with your friends? If you want to bring a man back to your room, he stays in your room. Heather should not have to lock her door. Other people in the house should have some common sense and consideration for others. 

I personally would never bring a strange man back to a house full of women. If they were in a hotel and each had their own rooms, have orgy's if you want, but at least others are not involved or in danger. They didn't know these men, these guys could have been in the house called other men and attacked these women. Clearly the crew had already left.


----------



## kemilia

Glitterandstuds said:


> Heather overreacted!!!
> 
> *Lu looked fabulous in her robe*



Everyone else's robes were either closed or worn over another piece of clothing--Lu wanted the world to see her very flat, toned abs, though why was she wearing  sunglasses in the house?


----------



## Sassys

Heather Thomson 'QUITS Real Housewives Of NYC after three seasons because there is too much drama to deal with'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...homson-quits-RHONYC-fights.html#ixzz3fya2r238


----------



## guccimamma

this is why you travel with fake jewelry. 

luann has solidified herself for next season. 

heather reminded me of an old roommate...whenever she would find a seat up on the toilet, she would go ballistic and ask everyone who had a man in the house.


----------



## Love4H

Sassys said:


> Why would you lock your door when you are in a house with your friends? If you want to bring a man back to your room, he stays in your room. Heather should not have to lock her door. Other people in the house should have some common sense and consideration for others.
> 
> I personally would never bring a strange man back to a house full of women. If they were in a hotel and each had their own rooms, have orgy's if you want, but at least others are not involved or in danger. They didn't know these men, these guys could have been in the house called other men and attacked these women. Clearly the crew had already left.



How desperately one needs sex to bring a stranger home while living with a bunch of gossiping women AND a filming crew looking for drama? 
I wonder how they behave at home when nobody's watching? Probably bringing a new guy home every time they leave the house. Grocery shopping - milk, bread and a dude. Doctor appointment - pills and a dude. Walk at a park - dudes, dudes, dudes.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

kemilia said:


> Everyone else's robes were either closed or worn over another piece of clothing--Lu wanted the world to see her very flat, toned abs, though why was she wearing  sunglasses in the house?



Judging by her voice she was hungover lol


----------



## Sassys

Love4H said:


> How desperately one needs sex to bring a stranger home while living with a bunch of gossiping women AND a filming crew looking for drama?
> I wonder how they behave at home when nobody's watching? Probably bringing a new guy home every time they leave the house. Grocery shopping - milk, bread and a dude. Doctor appointment - pills and a dude. Walk at a park - dudes, dudes, dudes.



I don't believe Ramona is sexing anyone. I think she is playing it up for the cameras. I also don't believe she slept with any man on the trip. Ramona is a prude deep down and can't even talk about sexual things.


----------



## guccimamma

Glitterandstuds said:


> Heather overreacted!!!
> 
> Lu looked fabulous in her robe



i love that luann owns her nighttime activities. 

she knows when to show them the door, she probably has a gift basket for him sitting in the car.


----------



## Love4H

Sassys said:


> I don't believe Ramona is sexing anyone. I think she is playing it up for the cameras. I also don't believe she slept with any man on the trip. Ramona is a prude deep down and can't even talk about sexual things.



I actually think her prude behavior is acting. She's trying to look like she's all that saint but her behavior with men is very sexual and flirtatious. Very unprudy


----------



## bisbee

Sassys said:


> Why would you lock your door when you are in a house with your friends? If you want to bring a man back to your room, he stays in your room. Heather should not have to lock her door. Other people in the house should have some common sense and consideration for others.
> 
> I personally would never bring a strange man back to a house full of women. If they were in a hotel and each had their own rooms, have orgy's if you want, but at least others are not involved or in danger. They didn't know these men, these guys could have been in the house called other men and attacked these women. Clearly the crew had already left.


 
I totally agree with you.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I totally understand why Heather was pissed.  What if she or Carol were walking around naked?  What if these guys were thieves?  Stupid drunken behavior.  Its not cool to bring strangers into a house you are sharing with others and if you do, keep them in your own damn room.


----------



## swags

Heather's leaving?
https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...usewives-york-city-3-120052433-us-weekly.html


----------



## guccimamma

bagnshoofetish said:


> I totally understand why Heather was pissed.  What if she or Carol were walking around naked?  What if these guys were thieves?  Stupid drunken behavior.  Its not cool to bring strangers into a house you are sharing with others and if you do, keep them in your own damn room.



i can understand if it were under normal circumstances, but this was a reality show with cameras all over...she probably should keep her robe closed anyhow.

i think she over reacted, i would have been angry...but to go into ramona's  room and throw the drapes open was mommy-dearest crazy.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

guccimamma said:


> i think she over reacted, i would have been angry...but to go into ramona's  room and throw the drapes open was mommy-dearest crazy.



On that I agree.  The damage was already done.  No need to seek out the hung over booze hounds to have a rational conversation over the issue.  She could have waited till they were lucid and let them know how uncomfortable it made her.  But that would have made for boring t.v.


----------



## swags

guccimamma said:


> i can understand if it were under normal circumstances, but this was a reality show with cameras all over...she probably should keep her robe closed anyhow.
> 
> i think she over reacted, i would have been angry...but to go into ramona's  room and throw the drapes open was mommy-dearest crazy.


 
I also thought she went overboard. PLUS, she has been on vacation with Luann before when she's brought men back. Then they are constantly talking about men and sex. 
I wouldn't NOT lock my door if Luann, Sonja and now Ramona were there.


----------



## afcgirl

Graw said:


> I agree!  I think it's the way she approached it -
> barging into Luann's room, accosting Dorinda on the stairwell after she answers they continue to interrogate her and opening Ramonas curtains.  She wanted to provoke/shame them.  Even Kristin going on TV to say she spoke with the house manager who reports one of the men were married.  Why else would you do that if not to shame someone?  Kristen hasn't learned from seasons past ... Be careful what you say and do to others, it could be you one day.


 
Yes


----------



## Graw

guccimamma said:


> i can understand if it were under normal circumstances, but this was a reality show with cameras all over...she probably should keep her robe closed anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> i think she over reacted, i would have been angry...but to go into ramona's  room and throw the drapes open was mommy-dearest crazy.




That was completely a mommy dearest moment!


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> Heather's leaving?
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...usewives-york-city-3-120052433-us-weekly.html




What is Carol going to do? :  popcorn :


----------



## AECornell

I guess... bye Felicia?



Sassys said:


> Heather Thomson 'QUITS Real Housewives Of NYC after three seasons because there is too much drama to deal with'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...homson-quits-RHONYC-fights.html#ixzz3fya2r238


----------



## Bentley1

Heather's reaction was RIDICULOUS! Who goes around in a state of panic, crying and accosting her friends bc she found a guy asleep in a room. I don't fault her for being upset, I get that, but crying, panicking, turning the whole house upside down? No. Who does that. She's a nut and if she's really leaving, I can't express how happy I am. 

Hope carol follows suit.


----------



## Bentley1

swags said:


> Heather's leaving?
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...usewives-york-city-3-120052433-us-weekly.html




Good.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> Heather's reaction was RIDICULOUS! Who goes around in a state of panic, crying and accosting her friends bc she found a guy asleep in a room. I don't fault her for being upset, I get that, but crying, panicking, turning the whole house upside down? No. Who does that. She's a nut and if she's really leaving, I can't express how happy I am.
> 
> Hope carol follows suit.


 

Heather likes all that drama...If she is going, "holla, yay"..


----------



## lucywife

Bentley1 said:


> She's a nut and if she's really leaving, I can't express how happy I am.
> 
> Hope carol follows suit.


 Yes!


----------



## nycmom

I believe its all an act and Ramona is doing everything she can to try to make Mario jealous, which seems pointless and mostly sad because I don't think he cares at all


----------



## barbie444

nycmom said:


> I believe its all an act and Ramona is doing everything she can to try to make Mario jealous, which seems pointless and mostly sad because I don't think he cares at all


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Jayne1

nycmom said:


> I believe its all an act and Ramona is doing everything she can to try to make Mario jealous, which seems pointless and mostly sad because I don't think he cares at all



Good point.


----------



## Leah

Hilarious how Heather has now suddenly turned all Ms Prim and Proper, all delicate and sensitive when earlier in the first few seasons she was trying SOOO hard to show how she was a tough cookie major-type A New York gangsta-wannabe chick.


----------



## lulilu

Bentley1 said:


> Heather's reaction was RIDICULOUS! Who goes around in a state of panic, crying and accosting her friends bc she found a guy asleep in a room. I don't fault her for being upset, I get that, but crying, panicking, turning the whole house upside down? No. Who does that. She's a nut and if she's really leaving, I can't express how happy I am.
> 
> Hope carol follows suit.



Totally agree.  Funny she announces she's quitting after making a total *** out of herself on national television.  She deserves to go.  Just think, no more "holla" or "mamma" is wonderful.


----------



## Leah

lulilu said:


> Just think, no more "holla" or "mamma" is wonderful.



And the endless "stop....yelling..." in that condescending tone as if she's talking to a 5 year old 

Or the annoying nicknames "Hey Beth....."


----------



## lulilu

Leah said:


> And the endless "stop....yelling..." in that condescending tone as if she's talking to a 5 year old
> 
> Or the annoying nicknames "Hey Beth....."



yes, she's trying to be Bethanny too -- "give her a  minute"  hahahaha.  I think she thought they'd be equals and best buds  and is embarrassed that Beth disses her all season


----------



## slang

Leah said:


> Hilarious how Heather has now suddenly turned all Ms Prim and Proper, all delicate and sensitive when earlier in the first few seasons she was trying SOOO hard to show how she was a tough cookie major-type A New York gangsta-wannabe chick.



The same can be said about Lu & Ramona - all prim & proper worried about etiquette and class with the Countess since season 1. Even last week both being offended by the f word and now they are drunks, having one night stands with married men.


----------



## Carson123

slang said:


> The same can be said about Lu & Ramona - all prim & proper worried about etiquette and class with the Countess since season 1. Even last week both being offended by the f word and now they are drunks, having one night stands with married men.




Agree. But gotta say I'm kinda loving Lu this season.


----------



## BarbadosBride

I think the naked man thing was a set up. And we never got to see him leaving.....how long before the ranting and raving from heather was he found/left the house. The way she was running around was as if she had just come across him minutes earlier. I have to say I was laughing at the uncool Luann and her mannish voice .. great entertainment. Keep the Countess &#9786;


----------



## guccimamma

I think there was a man, he just wouldn't sign the release forms.

Luann is now my favorite.


----------



## Bentley1

Luann is beyond entertaining this season, I'm totally loving her. 

+1 for Luann as favorite HW.


----------



## anabanana745

Bentley1 said:


> Heather's reaction was RIDICULOUS! Who goes around in a state of panic, crying and accosting her friends bc she found a guy asleep in a room. I don't fault her for being upset, I get that, but crying, panicking, turning the whole house upside down? No. Who does that. She's a nut and if she's really leaving, I can't express how happy I am.
> 
> Hope carol follows suit.




Agreed. And does she think so little of her friends that anyone they bring back for a few more drinks is immediately assumed to be a criminal?


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> Luann is beyond entertaining this season, I'm totally loving her.
> 
> +1 for Luann as favorite HW.



She was rocking the bathrobe and sunglasses, and I'd kill for that stomach at any age. 

Her clothes are ugly this season, but I assume it's her chicos-inspired clothing line.

I think the countess could write a different kind of book, that has nothing to do with manners.


----------



## swags

guccimamma said:


> She was rocking the bathrobe and sunglasses, and I'd kill for that stomach at any age.
> 
> Her clothes are ugly this season, but I assume it's her chicos-inspired clothing line.
> 
> I think the countess could write a different kind of book, that has nothing to do with manners.




Drinks with the Countess. 
Sleepover Etiquette 
Don't be all Uncool
Fun Begins at Forty (shh Fifty) 


I cracked up at how she was the dorm mom of the partiers. Ramona deferred to her. Hilarious.


----------



## MSO13

swags said:


> Drinks with the Countess.
> Sleepover Etiquette
> Don't be all Uncool
> Fun Begins at Forty (shh Fifty)
> 
> 
> I cracked up at how she was the dorm mom of the partiers. Ramona deferred to her. Hilarious.




or perhaps these could be the titles to her next auto tuned dance songs [emoji6]


----------



## barbie444

Also no more stupid abbreviations of names.


lulilu said:


> Totally agree.  Funny she announces she's quitting after making a total *** out of herself on national television.  She deserves to go.  Just think, no more "holla" or "mamma" is wonderful.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

barbie444 said:


> Also no more stupid abbreviations of names.


Yes, this! Bye bye Heather! She's always been my least favorite NY housewife.


----------



## Leah

slang said:


> The same can be said about Lu & Ramona - all prim & proper worried about etiquette and class with the Countess since season 1. Even last week both being offended by the f word and now they are drunks, having one night stands with married men.



The point I was trying to make was that Heather was all Ms Tough Chick "M---F---" and suddenly she's crying and having a meltdown because of what happened? Wouldn't a REAL tough chick just tell a stranger in the next room to get out or else she'd kick his a--? 

Of course many women would be disturbed to find a naked stranger in the next room but Heather ALWAYS portrayed herself as a super tough chick so why the unexpected OTT reaction?! Just playing to the camera and trying to stay relevant. 

The meltdown was so fake and hypocritical and contrary to how she'd been portraying herself all along. 

As for Luann & Ramona, of course those two have ethical peculiarities or moral inconsistencies in their lives (who doesn't?) but in my view, those inconsistencies aren't as annoying or put-on as Heather's because they don't get on a soapbox, take themselves as seriously and preach like Heather.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think Lu totally knew her man was married and didn't care. She was not at all surprised about that tidbit when Kristen spilled it and she didn't have much to say besides "oh well."


----------



## pursegrl12

buzzytoes said:


> I think Lu totally knew her man was married and didn't care. She was not at all surprised about that tidbit when Kristen spilled it and she didn't have much to say besides "oh well."




And I loved that about her! Lol


----------



## Carson123

buzzytoes said:


> I think Lu totally knew her man was married and didn't care. She was not at all surprised about that tidbit when Kristen spilled it and she didn't have much to say besides "oh well."




And Sonja's remark in the background "hey, it happens" with a giggle and walks away. [emoji23]

Not that I'm condoning hooking up with married men, but that part was funny.


----------



## lucywife

Leah said:


> The meltdown was so fake and hypocritical and contrary to how she'd been portraying herself all along.


 Just as fake and hypocritical as her "crying" when Bethenny told her to leave her alone at Dorinda's birthday party, remember? 
Heather is/was my least favorite housewive as well. Her barging into Ramona's room and yelling was very disturbing.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> I personally would never bring a strange man back to a house full of women. If they were in a hotel and each had their own rooms, have orgy's if you want, but at least others are not involved or in danger. They didn't know these men, these guys could have been in the house called other men and attacked these women. Clearly the crew had already left.



The women weren't alone.  That guy the "house manager" was there and aware the whole time, hence his eyewitness reports to Kristen.


----------



## Leah

lucywife said:


> Just as fake and hypocritical as her "crying" when Bethenny told her to leave her alone at Dorinda's birthday party, remember?
> Heather is/was my least favorite housewive as well. Her barging into Ramona's room and yelling was very disturbing.



Oh I forgot that "crying" part LOL. I actually thought Heather was ok in the previous seasons, but this season she is intolerable. She and Kirsten need to go. Kirsten really proved she isn't the brightest crayon in the box when she couldn't get that her comment about Bethenny in the press was negative. DUH. 

I wish Ramona or Luann had told Heather, when she screamed and barged into their rooms "shhh...s-t-o-p..yelling...."


----------



## ExBagHag

I never thought I'd say it but, I like Bethenny Frankel.  She has become human to me.


----------



## Graw

guccimamma said:


> She was rocking the bathrobe and sunglasses, and I'd kill for that stomach at any age.
> 
> 
> 
> Her clothes are ugly this season, but I assume it's her chicos-inspired clothing line.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the countess could write a different kind of book, that has nothing to do with manners.




Definitely! Lol!!!



Designerhbgirl said:


> Yes, this! Bye bye Heather! She's always been my least favorite NY housewife.




Yes 



lucywife said:


> Just as fake and hypocritical as her "crying" when Bethenny told her to leave her alone at Dorinda's birthday party, remember?
> 
> Heather is/was my least favorite housewive as well. Her barging into Ramona's room and yelling was very disturbing.




Barging into the room at whatever time it was knowing they might have men there made it clear she is not a friend.  It felt vile.



ExBagHag said:


> I never thought I'd say it but, I like Bethenny Frankel.  She has become human to me.




Definitely!  It seems she had the jitters when she first appeared, that and verbal diarrhea.


----------



## guccimamma

pursegrl12 said:


> And I loved that about her! Lol



me too.  luann is the gangster of the group.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

guccimamma said:


> She was rocking the bathrobe and sunglasses, and I'd kill for that stomach at any age.
> 
> Her clothes are ugly this season, but I assume it's her chicos-inspired clothing line.



Yes, her stomach is amazing.  Doesn't look like lipo or a tummy tuck either.

I've never thought much of her wardrobe. IMO Sonja has the best style.


----------



## pursegrl12

guccimamma said:


> me too.  luann is the gangster of the group.




Sdgaf


----------



## guccimamma

pursegrl12 said:


> Sdgaf



she's the honey badger.


----------



## pursegrl12

guccimamma said:


> she's the honey badger.




Honey badger don't care [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lucywife

guccimamma said:


> me too.  luann is the gangster of the group.


 she is. She's natural, funny, and likeable when she's dropping the Countess act.


----------



## guccimamma

pursegrl12 said:


> Honey badger don't care [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



i gotta go watch that now...and think of luann.


----------



## Cocolicious

buzzytoes said:


> I think Lu totally knew her man was married and didn't care. She was not at all surprised about that tidbit when Kristen spilled it and she didn't have much to say besides "oh well."



Ewwww. That was gross to hear her reaction because wasn't she cheated on? Then cried all about it. She needs to be sprayed with a can of raid.


----------



## Bentley1

If she's drunkenly picking up random men at a random bar away from home, she may not be aware that the guy is married. Come on ladies, don't be so "uncool." [emoji28]jk

Serious note, If he was married and she was aware, I certainly don't condone that sort of behavior at all.


----------



## slang

I guess I'm uncool because I don't think drunken hookups with married men is cool and I also wouldn't leave a strange man upstairs in the house with my friends sleeping. He could have easily robbed them blind or worse.


----------



## Graw

We don't know that this man was married.  Kristen saying the house manager told her doesn't make it a fact.  Technically Ramona is married although splitting from Mario.  I don't think Lu was aware of the marriage and her response wasn't " I know."  She doesn't fold under pressure and you won't see her sweat.  She blew the frantic women off by saying it happens to get them out of her face.  She wasn't advocating adultery.  She can't turn back the hands of time.


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> I guess I'm uncool because I don't think drunken hookups with married men is cool and I also wouldn't leave a strange man upstairs in the house with my friends sleeping. He could have easily robbed them blind or worse.



Agree.  Natalie Holloway comes to mind.  And I think mentioning Avery is relevant.  Does Ramona want Avery to hook up with a perhaps married stranger and then leave said stranger wandering all over the UES apartment?   

I think it is wise for Heather to leave the show unless she can negotiate better treatment for herself next year.  She's been given the worst edit this year.   I follow her on Instagram and her life is full of interesting trips, charities, athletic endeavors, etc.  The show gives us none of that, she is simply a foil to Bethenny.   It can't be good for her brand for her to be perceived in this way.  I like her.


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> I guess I'm uncool because I don't think drunken hookups with married men is cool and I also wouldn't leave a strange man upstairs in the house with my friends sleeping. He could have easily robbed them blind or worse.


I agree...esp at their age..


----------



## buzzytoes

Graw said:


> We don't know that this man was married.  Kristen saying the house manager told her doesn't make it a fact.  Technically Ramona is married although splitting from Mario.  I don't think Lu was aware of the marriage and her response wasn't " I know."  She doesn't fold under pressure and you won't see her sweat.  She blew the frantic women off by saying it happens to get them out of her face.  She wasn't advocating adultery.  She can't turn back the hands of time.



I wouldn't expect a huge freak out to find out he was married, it just seemed not to surprise her at all. I would have expected a little more "Really? I had no idea. What a jerk."


----------



## Michele26

Lu's response shows it's happened to her before, and to her it's no big deal.


----------



## Cocolicious

Michele26 said:


> Lu's response shows it's happened to her before, and to her it's no big deal.



Yeah, it's not so much that she has to know who is married but when someone brought to her attention she didn't care even though she said how painful it was to be cheated on by her husband. She saw what her friend Ramona went through.

She is an undercover sleeze and that's okay but just fess up to it and stop the countess ( man voice) act. Lol.


----------



## Grace123

Cocolicious said:


> Ewwww. That was gross to hear her reaction because wasn't she cheated on? Then cried all about it. *She needs to be sprayed with a can of raid.*



hahaha, gold!


----------



## Graw

The reunion is going to focus on 5 minutes of this 1 episode!!!


----------



## lucywife

How the house manager could know if that man was married or not?  And if a married man goes on vacation with his male friends and hooks up with random females in bars, I don't think he runs around advertising whether he's married or not, so why blame LuAnn? He could lie to her easily. LuAnn is single and so is Sonja and Ramona [technically].


----------



## Carson123

lucywife said:


> how the house manager could know if that man was married or not?  And if a married man goes on vacation with his male friends and hooks up with random females in bars, i don't think he runs around advertising whether he's married or not, so why blame luann? He could lie to her easily. Luann is single and so is sonja and ramona [technically].




+1


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> How the house manager could know if that man was married or not?  And if a married man goes on vacation with his male friends and hooks up with random females in bars, I don't think he runs around advertising whether he's married or not, so why blame LuAnn? He could lie to her easily. LuAnn is single and so is Sonja and Ramona [technically].


 
He might be a regular on the island. A lot of people go to the same Caribbean island every year or even go constantly to a certain island for business purpose. I forget who it is, but one of the ladies on TPF goes to Barbados several times a year for work.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> He might be a regular on the island. A lot of people go to the same Caribbean island every year or even go constantly to a certain island for business purpose. I forget who it is, but one of the ladies on TPF goes to Barbados several times a year for work.


Even so, when he [the married man] met LuAnn and the crew, he most definitely concealed the "being married" fact for obvious reasons, why blame the woman? He is the one cheating.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> Even so, when he [the married man] met LuAnn and the crew, he most definitely concealed the "being married" fact for obvious reasons, why blame the woman? He is the one cheating.


 
I didn't blame the woman. 

I agree, if he had no ring on, how is she suppose to know. I also, would have reacted the same way she did, if I had a one night stand with a man, that lied about being married. Nothing you can do about it now.


----------



## guccimamma

maybe when they stuck the release forms in his face...the guy told them? who knows. 

luann isn't new at this, i'm amused by it. if the guy is married, that makes him a creep.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> I also, would have reacted the same way she did, if I had a one night stand with a man, that lied about being married. Nothing you can do about it now.



Exactly.  What did they expect her to do...fall to the floor wailing that he was the love of her life?


----------



## creighbaby

buzzytoes said:


> So she went with Life on the Ramona Coaster has her title? I agree with Bethany - if she wanted to reach a broader audience she should have kept her name out of the title. I can't imagine the Housewives audience is that large that they alone are going to get on the Best Seller list. Everyone else will be wondering wtf a Ramona Coaster is.




The only people who will buy her books re folks who watch her show and other bravo reality shows. No one who doesn't watch the show know or care about her.


----------



## creighbaby

For the two episodes they were in the Caribbean did Kirsten say more than 20 words on camera? She was barely in any scenes and when she was on camera she looked like she was trying really hard to say something interesting. You could actually see the hamster wheel turning.


----------



## Bentley1

creighbaby said:


> For the two episodes they were in the Caribbean did Kirsten say more than 20 words on camera? She was barely in any scenes and when she was on camera she looked like she was trying really hard to say something interesting. You could actually see the hamster wheel turning.




Lol, so true. I thought the same thing each time she was actually shown in a scene.
First, I would think "oh yeah, I forgot About Kirsten." Then, it's Like she's trying in vain to involve herself and to say something funny, witty, dramatic or interesting. And each time she fails. 
She's outworn her welcome, she was a one seasoner and needs to go. 
I barely remember her throughout this whole season. The entire cast outshines her in one way or another.


----------



## Cocolicious

Bethany contract must have that skinny girl products must be shown in every episode. Did anyone catch when Bethany and Steven Tyler ( oops I mean Carol) had lunch and all of sudden cut to seen...skinny girl lotion on the restaurant table! Hahaha!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

guccimamma said:


> maybe when they stuck the release forms in his face...the guy told them? who knows.
> 
> luann isn't new at this, i'm amused by it. if the guy is married, that makes him a creep.




I'm sure thats why he wasn't filmed (didn't sign the forms) and split before the cameras started rolling again!


----------



## Nahreen

Kristen is boring this season and last she was just annoying. I miss the luxury that was around Jill. Neither Heather, Kristen or Carol brings that.


----------



## lucywife

Cocolicious said:


> Bethany contract must have that skinny girl products must be shown in every episode. Did anyone catch when Bethany and Steven Tyler ( oops I mean Carol) had lunch and all of sudden cut to seen...skinny girl lotion on the restaurant table! Hahaha!


Yes, I noticed  I think B gave it to C as a present.


----------



## GirlieShoppe




----------



## Cocolicious

lucywife said:


> Yes, I noticed  I think B gave it to C as a present.



She is always giving skinny girl presents anyone she sees these ladies. Lol! Her products are complete crap too (IMO).


----------



## BarbadosBride

I just saw a pic on instagram of Luann with Jil, Aviva and Patti Stanger in the Hamptons. Would love to see that mix... minus Aviva on the show ...would sure be compulsive viewing (without Carol and Kristen)


----------



## lucywife

Cocolicious said:


> She is always giving skinny girl presents anyone she sees these ladies. Lol! Her products are complete crap too (IMO).


Well, if every single person buys one of her products at least once to find out that SG  products are complete crap or otherwise-her mission would be accomplished and she can laugh it all the way to the bank, which is the only reason she's on TV. I remember buying some detox powders or something, yeah, complete crap and waste of money. Wasn't cheap either.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Yup no money could buy the publicity she is getting for Skinnygirl...has made her brand for sure.


----------



## guccimamma

GirlieShoppe said:


> View attachment 3068809



where did you get that????


----------



## guccimamma

lucywife said:


> Yes, I noticed  I think B gave it to C as a present.



i saw that, very quickly....i thought it was a lipgloss or something.

this is just a giant commercial, she probably stated that every scene has a skinny girl product in it.  maybe subliminally hidden in the background, like where's waldo.


----------



## Cocolicious

lucywife said:


> Well, if every single person buys one of her products at least once to find out that SG  products are complete crap or otherwise-her mission would be accomplished and she can laugh it all the way to the bank, which is the only reason she's on TV. I remember buying some detox powders or something, yeah, complete crap and waste of money. Wasn't cheap either.


Well duh! To make a long lasting brand it's not just for one time buy though. It's one time buy to figure out you ain't coming back.


----------



## Cocolicious

Ramona talks about her Pinot in every gathering...I have yet to taste. Has anyone tried it? She also wore a true faith shirt ( her jewelry company). These girls know what they are doing and marketing the more drama, the more screen time and more time to promote thier brands.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

guccimamma said:


> where did you get that????




Instagram!


----------



## lucywife

Cocolicious said:


> Well duh! To make a long lasting brand it's not just for one time buy though. It's one time buy to figure out you ain't coming back.


 the thing is-not that many people would buy anything SG if she wasn't on the HW show. There is nothing new and special in her products/placements of other equally mediocre at best products, so even one time buys [out of curiosity mostly] worth all the "sacrifices" she's making (and getting paid for it btw). The building of a long lasting brand may not be her goal.


----------



## Jayne1

creighbaby said:


> For the two episodes they were in the Caribbean did Kirsten say more than 20 words on camera? She was barely in any scenes and when she was on camera she looked like she was trying really hard to say something interesting. You could actually see the hamster wheel turning.



Yes!  It's better than her overly dramatic facial expressions though.


----------



## pursegrl12

GirlieShoppe said:


> View attachment 3068809




Yaaaaasssssss!!!!!!


----------



## Graw

creighbaby said:


> For the two episodes they were in the Caribbean did Kirsten say more than 20 words on camera? She was barely in any scenes and when she was on camera she looked like she was trying really hard to say something interesting. You could actually see the hamster wheel turning.




John, Dorindas boyfriend spoke more than her!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

GirlieShoppe said:


> View attachment 3068809



I need this in a T-shirt!


----------



## mama13drama99

Heather with the Bethenny is a know-it-all, no one can get a word in, and is annoying is unbelievable!!!!


----------



## kemilia

WillstarveforLV said:


> I need this in a T-shirt!




I have already used this phrase way too many times--I am putting myself on an "uncool" ban ... unless it really catches on, of course, and I can be viewed as super ahead of the trend (and *THAT* ain't happening!).


----------



## mama13drama99

Something must be wrong with my tube TV...Ramona's body looks as if she has a turtle shell attached to her torso!!!! Nothing banging about her body!


----------



## kcf68

mama13drama99 said:


> Something must be wrong with my tube TV...Ramona's body looks as if she has a turtle shell attached to her torso!!!! Nothing banging about her body!


Yes all the other ladies have tighter tummies and she seems to have an odd shape one!  Maybe she does laser surgery to reduce her tummy fat!


----------



## guccimamma

Graw said:


> John, Dorindas boyfriend spoke more than her!



maybe she speaks, but they edit because it not worth watching.

she's on her last legs, she better get that nail polish endorsement check asap.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Speaking of Dorinda - does she have a speech impediment or hearing issue?  I notice people when they talk and her tongue doesn't really extend, sometimes she sounds like my cousin who is partially deaf.


I still like her, minus the drunk rant with food on her lips


----------



## sgj99

i'm not surprised by LuAnne's random hook-up, all the women have alluded to it for years that she and her husband had an "understanding" and LuAnne likes to "play."  and we all know she hooked up with the pirate in St.Barts last season, even though she was with Jaques and tried to play it off.  if it was Carole, Heather's reaction would have been totally different.


----------



## slang

I don't think Heather or Carol was mad Lu had a vacation hookup. It was leaving the guy there unattended - which Lu didn't do, it was actually Ramona.


----------



## guccimamma

i love everything about luann this season....

except her clothing is awful.  i know it's her own design, but it just looks so cheap, polyester middle-age cruise ship attire.


----------



## swags

guccimamma said:


> i love everything about luann this season....
> 
> except her clothing is awful.  i know it's her own design, but it just looks so cheap, polyester middle-age cruise ship attire.


 
Its a little uncool considering she has such a great figure and can wear anything.


----------



## lucywife

guccimamma said:


> i love everything about luann this season....
> 
> except her clothing is awful.  i know it's her own design, but it just looks so cheap, polyester middle-age cruise ship attire.


 your quotes are the BEST!


----------



## SouthTampa

lucywife said:


> your quotes are the BEST!


+1.   You have such a dry sense of humor, I love it!


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Speaking of Dorinda - does she have a speech impediment or hearing issue?  I notice people when they talk and her tongue doesn't really extend, sometimes she sounds like my cousin who is partially deaf.
> 
> 
> I still like her, minus the drunk rant with food on her lips


I thought it was a speech issue.   I wondered if anyone was going to mention how she always eats with her mouth wide open and how her lips are always caked with food!


----------



## coconutsboston

So guys, did I totally miss something with the Turks trip?  Lu and Carole had been on a Twitter tangent against each other a few months ago, and Lu went on WWHL saying the truth would come out during the trip.  

The whole Twitter war was about Carole dating Lu's niece's boyfriend (or whomever that young guy was...), so at what point did this supposed truth come out?


----------



## Bentley1

coconutsboston said:


> I thought it was a speech issue.   I wondered if anyone was going to mention how she always eats with her mouth wide open and how her lips are always caked with food!




Omg, gag. Yes, the food on her lips and the corners of her mouth, then seeing her working the food around in her mouth as she chews. Blech


----------



## Sassys

I wonder if Bethenny's money is frozen. Why does she keep making I can't afford things comments.


----------



## Sassys

Dorinda's man is sitting very close to that woman at the charity.


----------



## lucywife

Heather trained her husband well. Poor guy.


----------



## horse17

so sad listening to dorinda and carol tell their story...


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> i'm not surprised by LuAnne's random hook-up, all the women have alluded to it for years that she and her husband had an "understanding" and LuAnne likes to "play."  and we all know she hooked up with the pirate in St.Barts last season, even though she was with Jaques and tried to play it off.  if it was Carole, Heather's reaction would have been totally different.


so do you think lu would still hook up if she knew the guy was married.....I do...


----------



## barbie444

Heather's husband is the nicest guy on earth he is the guy mom's dream about for their daughters. 


lucywife said:


> Heather trained her husband well. Poor guy.


----------



## lucywife

barbie444 said:


> Heather's husband is the nicest guy on earth he is the guy mom's dream about for their daughters.


 she's twice his size. I worry for his safety.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

horse17 said:


> so do you think lu would still hook up if she knew the guy was married.....I do...


 
Oh, most definitely!


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> so do you think lu would still hook up if she knew the guy was married.....I do...



yes, i think she would.  i don't think marriage vows mean that much to her if all the rumors were true about her open arrangement with the Count.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Is this happening right now? Is Ramona putting the scraps of bread that she picked off back into the serving dish??? Seriously ?


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> so do you think lu would still hook up if she knew the guy was married.....I do...



Yup!


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Lu's intro/tag line for next season 1000% needs to be "just be cool...don't be all...uncool"


----------



## swags

I'm usually skeptical of psychics for the housewives,  it seems like it would be an easy gig. This one, did seem to touch each of the ladies.


----------



## Cocolicious

Anytime I see Steven Tyler ( carol) and her boyfriend together it looks like mother and son. One thing is for sure Adam is a cutie but he sure has no expression or personality.


----------



## Cocolicious

horse17 said:


> so do you think lu would still hook up if she knew the guy was married.....I do...



Luann would hook up with a doorknob!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Cocolicious said:


> Anytime I see Steven Tyler ( carol) and her boyfriend together it looks like mother and son. One thing is for sure Adam is a cutie but he sure has no expression or personality.




He is super cute. I think he feels awkward around her and the cameras


----------



## Grace123

Cocolicious said:


> *Anytime I see Steven Tyler ( carol) and her boyfriend together it looks like mother and son. One thing is for sure Adam is a cutie but he sure has no expression or personality*.



I'm guessing that's why he likes Carol.


----------



## slang

Carol & Adam are cute together.


----------



## Cocolicious

Yes very cute together like Hef and his wife kinda cute.


----------



## TC1

Maybe Adam is awkward on camera because he knows everyone is watching...must be odd for his parents to see him dating a woman (probably their age) and having her talk about it on television.


----------



## chowlover2

I like them together too!


----------



## Bentley1

Excuse the juvenile saying, but Carol grosses me out. 
She just does.


----------



## lucywife

Bentley1 said:


> Excuse the juvenile saying, but Carol grosses me out.
> She just does.


 same


----------



## Deco

Bentley1 said:


> Excuse the juvenile saying, but Carol grosses me out.
> She just does.


 same here.


----------



## Carson123

Bentley1 said:


> Excuse the juvenile saying, but Carol grosses me out.
> She just does.




+3   Running around complaining about vaca hook ups, but is sleeping with a dude young enough to be her son. Gross.


----------



## slang

Funny I see it the other way around, Carole is in the 1 year relationship while Lu is running around drunk having one night stands w/ a married man, thats gross to me.

Also, a few episodes ago when they went on the boat she was wearing a short dress with no underwear & Kristen saw her vag while she was climbing up the stairs. She's a little too old to be running around with no underwear with a short dress on...


----------



## Bentley1

Carson123 said:


> +3   Running around complaining about vaca hook ups, but is sleeping with a dude young enough to be her son. Gross.




Lol, exactly. And just her mannerisms, the way she eats, chews with her mouth open, talks with food in her mouth, is always putting her feet up on and around people. She just has a gross way about her. 
I hope she doesn't come back next season now that her bestie heather is taking a hike.


----------



## barbie444

I agree 150% with you



slang said:


> Funny I see it the other way around, Carole is in the 1 year relationship while Lu is running around drunk having one night stands w/ a married man, thats gross to me.
> 
> Also, a few episodes ago when they went on the boat she was wearing a short dress with no underwear & Kristen saw her vag while she was climbing up the stairs. She's a little too old to be running around with no underwear with a short dress on...


----------



## chowlover2

barbie444 said:


> i agree 150% with you




+2!


----------



## lucywife

I think it's kinda cool that she is dating whatshisname? The chef person. Adam or Allan? nothing is wrong with that, he's not a child she's taking advantage of. He seems like a very normal guy btw comparing to many others we've seen so far. And if you don't look at her face, she looks very young-ish because she's tiny. 
Like Bentley said-she has a gross way about her. Visually.


----------



## barbie444

I think Luann is great this season, but the whole class with countess thing is very annoying, especially coming from a person with ZERO class. It is VERY unclassy to not wear underwear, have one night stands, and sleep with married men. Let's not forget she cheated on jacqus with the dude who looked like Johnny Depp.  If I were married and and I had a friend who would have one night stands with married guys let's just say I'd drop her real fast. There's alot more to be being classy than just knowing what forks to use at the table.


----------



## pquiles

barbie444 said:


> I think Luann is great this season, but the whole class with countess thing is very annoying, especially coming from a person with ZERO class. It is VERY unclassy to not wear underwear, have one night stands, and sleep with married men. Let's not forget she cheated on jacqus with the dude who looked like Johnny Depp.  If I were married and and I had a friend who would have one night stands with married guys let's just say I'd drop her real fast. There's alot more to be being classy than just knowing what forks to use at the table.



Agreed.


----------



## slang

barbie444 said:


> I think Luann is great this season, but the whole class with countess thing is very annoying, especially coming from a person with ZERO class. It is VERY unclassy to not wear underwear, have one night stands, and sleep with married men. Let's not forget she cheated on jacqus with the dude who looked like Johnny Depp.  If I were married and and I had a friend who would have one night stands with married guys let's just say I'd drop her real fast. There's alot more to be being classy than just knowing what forks to use at the table.



I agree! 
Luann lost me during the "f*** word" dinner - which was ironically right b/f she got drunk and had a one night stand. So swearing is bad, but one night stands are cool?  Her comments about swearing and how her & the Count would feel if Victoria swore or how she would be so embarrassed & how could she send her to Europe if she swore - umm, your daughter paints and sells full frontal nude portraits of herself as we saw on the show. 
In one of the blogs that week (It think it was Sonja's?) she said that off camera Lu swears a lot (more than Heather) and that she smokes, drinks to excess - but of course all off camera. She is more real to me when she isn't pretending to be the classy Countess, I guess that's why Sonja got so mad at her when they were talking about Sonja's sloppy drunk nights and Sonja said back to Lu that she was like that too when they went out drinking...


----------



## swags

Sonja was galloping around the charity event like a giddy hooker with Ramona. I don't care for the constant thirst for attention from a guy. Luann too. I find Carol likeable but she also acts too school girlish for a successful lady her age. I'm on the fence with the boyfriend. He seems nice but is he still in his 20s? The really young guys usually aren't ready for long term and she seems attached at this point.


----------



## barbie444

Your right on point when it comes to her daughter. She shouldn't be telling anyone how to raise their kids. She didn't raise her kids the nanny did. There was an episode a few years ago where even the kids said the nanny was like their mom. Did her daughter even go to college? Since she is so high and mighty you would think she would persuade her daughter to go to a top arts school.
http://www.realitytea.com/2011/05/2...rom-school-plus-luanns-past-drunken-behavior/


slang said:


> I agree!
> Luann lost me during the "f*** word" dinner - which was ironically right b/f she got drunk and had a one night stand. So swearing is bad, but one night stands are cool?  Her comments about swearing and how her & the Count would feel if Victoria swore or how she would be so embarrassed & how could she send her to Europe if she swore - umm, your daughter paints and sells full frontal nude portraits of herself as we saw on the show.
> In one of the blogs that week (It think it was Sonja's?) she said that off camera Lu swears a lot (more than Heather) and that she smokes, drinks to excess - but of course all off camera. She is more real to me when she isn't pretending to be the classy Countess, I guess that's why Sonja got so mad at her when they were talking about Sonja's sloppy drunk nights and Sonja said back to Lu that she was like that too when they went out drinking...


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Sonja was galloping around the charity event like a giddy hooker with Ramona. I don't care for the constant thirst for attention from a guy. Luann too. I find Carol likeable but she also acts too school girlish for a successful lady her age. I'm on the fence with the boyfriend. He seems nice but is he still in his 20s? The really young guys usually aren't ready for long term and she seems attached at this point.


 
Sonja is trying to come up on her next big thing.  But sadly, it's not working.  She might as well give it up.


----------



## coconutsboston

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, exactly. And just her mannerisms, the way she eats, chews with her mouth open, talks with food in her mouth, is always putting her feet up on and around people. She just has a gross way about her.
> I hope she doesn't come back next season now that her bestie heather is taking a hike.



All of this!  

Can the Classy Countess not address how to properly eat with these ladies?


----------



## Michele26

Luann tries to come off as Miss Prim & Proper, but I think in reality she's bedding all types & ages too.


----------



## coconutsboston

I almost threw up when I saw that Turkish coffee stain Carole's teeth so badly.


----------



## Bentley1

coconutsboston said:


> I almost threw up when I saw that Turkish coffee stain Carole's teeth so badly.




Hahaha, glad someone else noticed. And, of course, it had to be Carole. Blech


----------



## Michele26

coconutsboston said:


> I almost threw up when I saw that Turkish coffee stain Carole's teeth so badly.




When the camera zooms in on Carole I get startled just a little bit.


----------



## MKB0925

coconutsboston said:


> I almost threw up when I saw that Turkish coffee stain Carole's teeth so badly.



Lmao...me too! It was so nasty. .all brown! And why doesn't Carole fix her bottom teeth? They bother me when I see them all out of whack!!


----------



## Bentley1

Michele26 said:


> When the camera zooms in on Carole I get startled just a little bit.




Lol, this cracked me up. [emoji28]


----------



## Michele26

Did anyone see Dorinda with Shannon Beador on Watch What Happens Live? Dorinda has a new hairstyle & she was wearing a beautiful pantsuit. She really looked stunning.

Shannon looked blah with her boring hair and those Tribute YSL heels that she always wears that I hate with a passion.


----------



## lucywife

Michele26 said:


> Did anyone see Dorinda with Shannon Beador on Watch What Happens Live? Dorinda has a new hairstyle & she was wearing a beautiful pantsuit. She really looked stunning.


Yes, Dorinda looked stunning, her blue eyes are really something.


----------



## guccimamma

Cocolicious said:


> Yes very cute together like Hef and his wife kinda cute.



like when your son comes home from grad school, and you take him shopping cute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> Did anyone see Dorinda with Shannon Beador on Watch What Happens Live? Dorinda has a new hairstyle & she was wearing a beautiful pantsuit. She really looked stunning.
> 
> Shannon looked blah with her boring hair and those Tribute YSL heels that she always wears that I hate with a passion.



chile, I thought I was the only one over those YSLs!!!

Dorinda looked HOT.  Boobies sittin' high and pretty, love her new hair - and that jumpsuit - lawd, I could beat her for it.  Everything worked.


----------



## Goldfox

DC-Cutie said:


> Dorinda looked HOT.  Boobies sittin' high and pretty, love her new hair - and that jumpsuit - lawd, I could beat her for it.  Everything worked.




Dorinda should change dry cleaner while she still can. That white jumpsuit was building some momentum!


----------



## peace43

Michele26 said:


> Did anyone see Dorinda with Shannon Beador on Watch What Happens Live? Dorinda has a new hairstyle & she was wearing a beautiful pantsuit. She really looked stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon looked blah with her boring hair and those Tribute YSL heels that she always wears that I hate with a passion.




I thought Dorinda looked like a younger Ellen Barkin!  Dorinda looked great with that new haircut!!


----------



## Longchamp

I didn't watch much of this season. Confused???
How did Anthony's ashes end up in London. I thought they were scattered at sea like JFK jrs ashes 3 weeks before him?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Longchamp said:


> I didn't watch much of this season. Confused???
> How did Anthony's ashes end up in London. I thought they were scattered at sea like JFK jrs ashes 3 weeks before him?



Carole said something about how he grew up in London so she thought he should be there. 

eta: Looking on his wikipedia looks like his ashes were buried alongside his father's ashes.


----------



## Jujuma

peace43 said:


> I thought Dorinda looked like a younger Ellen Barkin!  Dorinda looked great with that new haircut!!




I thought Dorinda never looked better. Loved her hair.


----------



## Love4H

Goldfox said:


> Dorinda should change dry cleaner while she still can. That white jumpsuit was building some momentum!



Lol
You mean she should change her boyfriend? I agree!


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> I didn't watch much of this season. Confused???
> How did Anthony's ashes end up in London. I thought they were scattered at sea like JFK jrs ashes 3 weeks before him?



Anthony's father was Polish nobility and moved to London I guess during or after WWII.  He is buried there.   So Anthony was buried in the same church as his father.  The church is being demolished so all  of the buried and cremated bodies had to be relocated.  It didn't say what happened to the father.  So Carole went to retrieve the urn.  It was quite moving.


----------



## Longchamp

It was moving. 
I did know Anthony's heritage and his father. Lost his fortune after WWII.
I just thought she scattered his ashes as JFK Jr was 3 weeks earlier.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Longchamp said:


> It was moving.




I agree. I was crying during the scene.  I know I've said it before, but after reading her book I will plead guilty to having a soft spot in my heart for Carole.


----------



## slang

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> I agree. I was crying during the scene.  I know I've said it before, but after reading her book I will plead guilty to having a soft spot in my heart for Carole.



+1

That's why I don't care if she dates the 30 y/o chef, she's been though so much grief she deserves all the happiness she gets


----------



## slang

Longchamp said:


> It was moving.
> I did know Anthony's heritage and his father. Lost his fortune after WWII.
> I just thought she scattered his ashes as JFK Jr was 3 weeks earlier.



If I recall correctly some ashes were scattered, but I guess not all of them?


----------



## mundodabolsa

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> I agree. I was crying during the scene.  I know I've said it before, but after reading her book I will plead guilty to having a soft spot in my heart for Carole.



I loved her book and feel the same about her.  I should re-read it.


----------



## slang

mundodabolsa said:


> I loved her book and feel the same about her.  I should re-read it.



I just started re-reading it for the 3rd time but stopped after the last episode, it was just too sad for me with that episode. I'll pick it up again in a few weeks


----------



## pink1

Oh I cried and cried too


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Can anyone identify the shawl that Sonja is wearing:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/283093526553637003/

Thanks!


----------



## lulilu

Vanilla Bean said:


> Can anyone identify the shawl that Sonja is wearing:
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/283093526553637003/
> 
> Thanks!



It is Hermes.  Maybe you should ask on that forum about the pattern.


----------



## lulilu

Did I hear Carol correctly that she regretted that she couldn't support Anthony as much as he needed before he died because she was dealing with her own emotions?


----------



## pink1

^I was thinking it was b/c Caroline died right before Anthony did??  Or maybe I have my timeline backwards.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lulilu said:


> It is Hermes.  Maybe you should ask on that forum about the pattern.



Thanks; did that last week but no response.


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> Did I hear Carol correctly that she regretted that she couldn't support Anthony as much as he needed before he died because she was dealing with her own emotions?



Yes, she did say that.  Can you imagine the tailspin she was in with both deaths and then Anthony terminally ill?


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, she did say that.  Can you imagine the tailspin she was in with both deaths and then Anthony terminally ill?




I cannot even begin to imagine. Carole gets a pass from me for going through all that.


----------



## Longchamp

Vanilla Bean said:


> Can anyone identify the shawl that Sonja is wearing:
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/283093526553637003/
> 
> Thanks!



Hermes Brazil feather shawl.  This pattern has been retired but there is a newer version.
Sure you could find this from reputable reseller.
Try Jan at it's all good.

http://www.its-all-goode.com/aboutus.sc


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

chowlover2 said:


> I cannot even begin to imagine. Carole gets a pass from me for going through all that.




I feel the same way.  She said in her book (**spoiler alert**) that JFK Jr. was writing Anthony's eulogy and they were all preparing to lose Anthony, and then JFK Jr and Carolyn passed away 3 weeks before Anthony.  The book was actually really, really sad but a really good read.


----------



## slang

^ yes, basically Anthony had only weeks left so John & Carolyn were helping Carole during this time (write the eulogy, help with Anthony etc) they were staying at their house, so not only did she lose her husband but her support system aswell. Carolyn spent a lot of time in hospitals keeping Carole company during Anthony's treatment, as did John. The 4 seemed very close.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Longchamp said:


> Hermes Brazil feather shawl.  This pattern has been retired but there is a newer version.
> Sure you could find this from reputable reseller.
> Try Jan at it's all good.
> 
> http://www.its-all-goode.com/aboutus.sc



Thank you so much!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Wow - yet is was Anthony that put on the brave face and acted as the family spokesperson, facing the media frenzy at the time JFK jr's plane went missing and was very determined that they would be found alive - here he was terminally ill, just weeks to live, yet had the strength and courage to pull through for the Kennedy's like that and his only concern was to find all 3 of them alive - he sounded like a real gem - I am sure it was great loss to all.


----------



## lulilu

I didn't know the death of John and Carolyne was the cause of Carol's inability to be there for Anthony.  I guess her whole world collapsed.  But part of me doesn't excuse her for not being there when Anthony needed her.


----------



## kcf68

lulilu said:


> I didn't know the death of John and Carolyne was the cause of Carol's inability to be there for Anthony.  I guess her whole world collapsed.  But part of me doesn't excuse her for not being there when Anthony needed her.


I thought about this and I believe she meant that because she was grieving and Anthony had been fighting cancer for so long that she could not be there emotional for him! I mean her friends die then her husband dying too slowly!  Sometimes we shut down when it is too hard  for us! She is also a self professed un emotional person!


----------



## Sassys

its been damn near two years, why does Sonja still have that broken/missing tooth. Damn if money is the problem, head over to NYU Dental School on 22nd street. the students work on you with supervision from a certified dentist/teacher.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dang..I got teary-eyed when Carole went to get her late husband's ashes. Such a raw moment..


----------



## Michele26

I usually love the way Sonja dresses, but tonight at the Skinny Girl party she looked like a throwback to the 50s with that bow in her hair & the pearl necklace.


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> I didn't know the death of John and Carolyne was the cause of Carol's inability to be there for Anthony.  I guess her whole world collapsed.  But part of me doesn't excuse her for not being there when Anthony needed her.



how much of her "not being there for him" do we know is real and what she is imaging in a "would of, should of, could of," way that we do when someone we love passes and we look at the past and think of all the things we want a Mulligan on?


----------



## nycmom

I agree, she went on to talk about how much she wished for "just one more day," I think anyone who has cared for a terminally ill loved one understands that all too painfully well. It seems clear from her book and her interviews and conversations with Dorinda that she was there for him until the end.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> its been damn near two years, why does Sonja still have that broken/missing tooth. Damn if money is the problem, head over to NYU Dental School on 22nd street. the students work on you with supervision from a certified dentist/teacher.



You'll enjoy this. It was asked on WWHL with Ramona as guest why can't Sonja secure better dental work?


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> its been damn near two years, why does Sonja still have that broken/missing tooth. Damn if money is the problem, head over to NYU Dental School on 22nd street. the students work on you with supervision from a certified dentist/teacher.




[emoji28]I thought the same thing, how hard/expensive  is it to get a dang tooth fixed after all these years. With all her "connections," I'm surprised no has offered to do it for free for some air time or something.


----------



## swags

I felt  sad watching Carole and Dorinda, of course the silly Skinny Girl party kind of erased it. Who rips off a guys shirt with their teeth? 

So Ramona did not have vacation sex?


----------



## horse17

I agree, Sonja looked awful at the party.......

Ramona cracks me up when she has to leave where ever she is, after she window shops.......unless she finds something she likes....lol!


----------



## kemilia

The scenes with Carole & Dorinda were so sad. What I took away is that it is definitely good to talk about these things when you lose a loved one, it helps to get your thoughts out there and that can be healing. When Dorinda said you don't sleep when someone is dying, that hit home for me--I've lost both my dad and a dog that meant the world to me and I just didn't sleep for weeks until it was over.

But the SG party definitely lightened things up--Sonja loosing that darn tooth again just cracked me up. I've said it before--I love my Sonja!


----------



## kemilia

Michele26 said:


> I usually love the way Sonja dresses, but tonight at the Skinny Girl party she looked like a throwback to the 50s with that bow in her hair & the pearl necklace.


 
She's worn other baubles in her hair, she seems to REALLY like that look.


----------



## kemilia

Did anyone see the WWHL right after with Ramona and Michael Rapaport?  

I would love to watch any Housewives show with that man, he had his facts down and Andy just LOVED him. The last time I saw him was on Justified where he played a very nasty dude, I didn't know he was really such a fun comedian. I hope Andy has him back soon, he's an amazing super fan, and would be great on a reunion show too.


----------



## Longchamp

I'd love to see Michael once a month on WWHL. Very entertaining.


----------



## Creativelyswank

If you want to see a very young hilarious Michael Rapaport watch True Romance. 
He was great last night


----------



## Ladybug09

I have an issue with people writing other people's eulogy when they aren't even dead yet. Almost dead is not dead.


----------



## tesi

it is very clear that bethenny did this season so she could have one long skinny girl infomercial.  i am so sick of the product placement, the parties, the mysterious bottles that are everywhere, the meetings&#8230;&#8230;.holy hell she really is desperate.  i'm guessing sales are not doing well.


----------



## DivineMissM

tesi said:


> it is very clear that bethenny did this season so she could have one long skinny girl infomercial.  i am so sick of the product placement, the parties, the mysterious bottles that are everywhere, the meetings.holy hell she really is desperate.  i'm guessing sales are not doing well.



I'm so sick of Bethenny and Skinny Girl.  I sent DH to the store to get me some margarita mix one night and he got that Skinny Girl bull sh#t.  I was so pissed.  And not even because I thought he was implying I was fat.


----------



## Bentley1

tesi said:


> it is very clear that bethenny did this season so she could have one long skinny girl infomercial.  i am so sick of the product placement, the parties, the mysterious bottles that are everywhere, the meetings.holy hell she really is desperate.  i'm guessing sales are not doing well.




Yep. It's been beyond annoying and transparent.


----------



## Longchamp

Creativelyswank said:


> If you want to see a very young hilarious Michael Rapaport watch True Romance.
> He was great last night




I saw that movie. I don't remember him.
I remember Brad Pitt. Patricia Arquette, Christian Slater and Dennis Hopper.
It was a great movie.


----------



## Longchamp

Yes RHONY is giant Skinnygirl infomercial. And she signed up for next year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't like Michael...  he makes jokes about women's cosmetic procedures, yet his girlfriends face is hardly recognizable.


----------



## chowlover2

tesi said:


> it is very clear that bethenny did this season so she could have one long skinny girl infomercial.  i am so sick of the product placement, the parties, the mysterious bottles that are everywhere, the meetings.holy hell she really is desperate.  i'm guessing sales are not doing well.




Agreed! And if you now have money, why do you need to do a reality show? I don't get it.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! And if you now have money, why do you need to do a reality show? I don't get it.


 
Fame is an addictive drug, makes no difference how much money you have.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Longchamp said:


> I saw that movie. I don't remember him.
> I remember Brad Pitt. Patricia Arquette, Christian Slater and Dennis Hopper.
> It was a great movie.


 
He was Christian Slater's buddy Dick Ritchie that he went out to LA to go see to sell the cocaine. James Gandolfini is also in it and Gary Oldman proves just how amazing he is as Drexel. I might need to watch that tonight. 
You're so cool.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Bentley1 said:


> Yep. It's been beyond annoying and transparent.


 
I liked when she was talking to the shrink and said she knew business was going to have an upswing...because of the 4 month informercial!!


----------



## lucywife

Creativelyswank said:


> He was Christian Slater's buddy Dick Ritchie that he went out to LA to go see to sell the cocaine. James Gandolfini is also in it and Gary Oldman proves just how amazing he is as Drexel. I might need to watch that tonight.
> You're so cool.


I love that movie!


----------



## Michele26

Wonder what Bravo's getting from all the Skinny Girl being shown?


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Fame is an addictive drug, makes no difference how much money you have.




These women can have fame, I value my privacy more than anything!


----------



## beekmanhill

Michele26 said:


> Wonder what Bravo's getting from all the Skinny Girl being shown?



Well, Bravo got Bethenny!   The endless commercial was part of the deal, I am certain.

Meanwhile ratings are low, no better than last year.  

I loved the London scenes, very touching and real.  The SG party, more of the same shrieking and shouting.  I muted it.


----------



## BalLVLover

beekmanhill said:


> Well, Bravo got Bethenny!   The endless commercial was part of the deal, I am certain.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile ratings are low, no better than last year.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the London scenes, very touching and real.  The SG party, more of the same shrieking and shouting.  I muted it.




Even with the endless commercial I'm still not going to be buying any of her skinny girl crap! 

The London part was sad but sweet, I just stopped watching when the skinny girl party came on.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

I realize that Bethenny loves her Skinny girl - but she needs to realize, not everybody else does.  

I noticed her beach rental had Skinny Girl red doors, fence and such throughout the house.  So does her new apartment...  overkill.


----------



## beekmanhill

BalLVLover said:


> Even with the endless commercial I'm still not going to be buying any of her skinny girl crap!
> 
> The London part was sad but sweet, I just stopped watching when the skinny girl party came on.....



The only product I've heard good things about is the new popcorn (with Orville R).  Most of the others have come and gone.

The liquor sales are way down.   

She needs the Bravo platform to keep peddling the goods.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw her Skinny snack bars in the discount bin at Marshall's


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! And if you now have money, why do you need to do a reality show? I don't get it.


It's usually not about the money,  but the celebrity!


----------



## guccimamma

if you hit a home run with a product, why keep throwing your name on everything under the sun?

i don't get that.  "creating a brand" is just overdone.  you have a product, you sold it...you made $$$$$.  seems like a giant waste of time and money to keep reinventing the brand.


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> if you hit a home run with a product, why keep throwing your name on everything under the sun?
> 
> i don't get that.  "creating a brand" is just overdone.  you have a product, you sold it...you made $$$$$.  seems like a giant waste of time and money to keep reinventing the brand.




Agreed!


----------



## slyyls

I've been buying Orville Redenbacher's Lime and Salt here in Canada for YEARS.    It may be new in the USA and Bethany has attached her name to it; but it's the same Smart Pop Lime and Salt.
Big Whoop.


----------



## BalLVLover

slyyls said:


> I've been buying Orville Redenbacher's Lime and Salt here in Canada for YEARS.    It may be new in the USA and Bethany has attached her name to it; but it's the same Smart Pop Lime and Salt.
> 
> Big Whoop.




Orville has been selling salt & lime in mini bags for years here too. She just slapped her name on it like she does everything else.


----------



## Bentley1

Bethany behaves as if she's obsessed with her brand/business. It's kinda creepy. 
When she talks about it, she almost salivates.


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> Bethany behaves as if she's obsessed with her brand/business. It's kinda creepy.
> When she talks about it, she almost salivates.



makes me think of pierre cardin, if any of you are old enough to remember that name


----------



## Grace123

guccimamma said:


> makes me think of pierre cardin, if any of you are old enough to remember that name



Hahaha I do! He was THE MAN back in the day.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

guccimamma said:


> makes me think of pierre cardin, if any of you are old enough to remember that name




I remember my fashion marketing professor using him as an example of over saturating your brand.  I think she told us he even put his name on car tires!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

guccimamma said:


> makes me think of pierre cardin, if any of you are old enough to remember that name


 
I am old enough to remember! His name used to by synonymous with luxury until he started licensing it out to just about everyone and everything.


----------



## Baileylouise

I see that brand everywhere now


----------



## tesi

Bentley1 said:


> Bethany behaves as if she's obsessed with her brand/business. It's kinda creepy.
> When she talks about it, she almost salivates.



the salivation is purely over $$$$
if she cared about the brand and the product she would be more concerned with quality.


----------



## sgj99

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> I remember my fashion marketing professor using him as an example of over saturating your brand.  I think she told us he even put his name on car tires!





GirlieShoppe said:


> I am old enough to remember! His name used to by synonymous with luxury until he started licensing it out to just about everyone and everything.



yes!  i remember PC. 

this is also why Michael Kors stock and popularity are declining ... he's everywhere, it's too much.


----------



## keodi

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> *I remember my fashion marketing professor using him as an example of over saturating your brand*.  I think she told us he even put his name on car tires!



same here!


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> makes me think of pierre cardin, if any of you are old enough to remember that name


 
Awww memories.


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> makes me think of pierre cardin, if any of you are old enough to remember that name




Sounds familiar. I think my mom or aunts had some of his clothing.


----------



## Bentley1

tesi said:


> the salivation is purely over $$$$
> 
> if she cared about the brand and the product she would be more concerned with quality.




Yes, all about the money. She's obsessed & addicted with what the brand has done for her.  The money, the success, all of it. She acts as if though she's scared it's all going to go away if she's not constantly shilling it & pushing it.


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> Yes, all about the money. She's obsessed & addicted with what the brand has done for her.  The money, the success, all of it. She acts as if though she's scared it's all going to go away if she's not constantly shilling it & pushing it.



i would put the money into strong investment, buy lots of income producing real estate...and live my life.

she loves the shilling and pushing...almost like joan rivers.


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> i would put the money into strong investment, buy lots of income producing real estate...and live my life.
> 
> 
> 
> she loves the shilling and pushing...almost like joan rivers.




She does love it, it's like she gets high off it.


----------



## slyyls

I'm halfway trough Ramona's book.       It definitely is her voice.    She's actually a pretty smart cookie, and I'm enjoying learning little more about her.
She gets a few digs in;but not in a malicious way.    She also addresses the perception of her as an alcoholic,and I believe her.
She works her *** off,and it would be be impossible to do all she does,if she was always drinking pinot grigio.  

I'm liking,and respecting Ramona more,hearing her story, and I'm sad for her marriage breakdown.   Her and Mario were a good team,and have been through a lot together.


----------



## mama13drama99

I'm getting caught up and watching a few of the latest episodes.  I love watching Dorinda and Carole in London.  Their talk about their husbands seemed very therapeutic.  I all around love Dorinda.  She said Hannah-banana, and BTW it's so good to not have to see the daughter.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I really like Kristen's necklaces this season..


----------



## Michele26

I'm loving Bethenny going in on Ramona.


----------



## mama13drama99

Michele26 said:


> I'm loving Bethenny going in on Ramona.




ME TOOOOOO!!

She needs to visit the OC and light into Vicki for a day!  I don't believe one second that Vicki could out smart or talk Beth!


----------



## coconutsboston

mama13drama99 said:


> ME TOOOOOO!!
> 
> She needs to visit the OC and light into Vicki for a day!  I don't believe one second that Vicki could out smart or talk Beth!




Vicki would start screaming at the top of her lungs to talk over her, [emoji23]


----------



## coconutsboston

Bethenney looked great tonight - softer and much less severe. I love her new hairdo!


----------



## Michele26

coconutsboston said:


> Bethenney looked great tonight - softer and much less severe. I love her new hairdo!



I thought she looked great too. 

ETA: How could next week already be the season finale. I feel like this season was shortened.  I really relate to NY and this group of women more than any other housewives.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Michele26 said:


> I thought she looked great too.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: How could next week already be the season finale. I feel like this season was shortened.  I really relate to NY and this group of women more than any other housewives.




I know I thought the same thing...meanwhile Atlanta is like 20 episodes then they tack on that Kandis Ski Trip nonsense-I feel like all the franchises should be around the same amount of episodes.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Sweetpea83 said:


> I really like Kristen's necklaces this season..



Seriously. I need that giant silver link necklace and the sort of ombré multi strand of beads to get in my armoire immediately.


----------



## beekmanhill

GaudyGirl said:


> Seriously. I need that giant silver link necklace and the sort of ombré multi strand of beads to get in my armoire immediately.



http://www.kristencarrolltaekman.com/

She lists a lot of her outfits on her site.  I think she has a line at Jennifer Miller.

http://jennifermillerjewelry.com/kct-for-jennifer-miller/sparkle-link-necklace


----------



## young breezy

Michele26 said:


> I'm loving Bethenny going in on Ramona.



Ha, yes! I was about to post the same thing.

Also, I hate how Sonja treats her interns in this episode. So passive aggressive. I don't think she's on top of anything, she's probably the root of all the mess.


----------



## Sassys

Bethenny to Ramona: Yes, I will take the money, you can write me a check right now for the dresses you stole . First dress was $485 and the other $525:lolots::lolots:. I love Bethenny. She keeps it real. Ramona needs to get her story straight, first she said she didn't steal them, then she said she did take them. 

I could have sworn when I read Bethenny's book, she admitted she cheated on her husband with his BFF Larry (whom she had an on again off again relationship with for years. I do remember she definitely left the first husband for a man named Larry).

That fashion show was a hot mess. Sonja, trying to pretend the seating was messed up and some of the buyers name tags got lost. She know damn well none of those buyers were coming.


----------



## GaudyGirl

beekmanhill said:


> http://www.kristencarrolltaekman.com/
> 
> She lists a lot of her outfits on her site.  I think she has a line at Jennifer Miller.
> 
> http://jennifermillerjewelry.com/kct-for-jennifer-miller/sparkle-link-necklace



Ooo. Thanks. I totally forgot she had the blog.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ramona & Bethany that could be a show in itself..

Bethany challenges what's not right & what doesn't add up... & the dresses,
come on Ramona, when you borow something RETURN IT!!
A girlfriend shouldn't have to ask for her dresses back.. write the check already... LOL


----------



## coconutsboston

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> I know I thought the same thing...meanwhile Atlanta is like 20 episodes then they tack on that Kandis Ski Trip nonsense-I feel like all the franchises should be around the same amount of episodes.



No kidding!  Atlanta is the one I want to watch the least, too!



GaudyGirl said:


> Seriously. I need that giant silver link necklace and the sort of ombré multi strand of beads to get in my armoire immediately.



She typically puts the brand and where to buy on her blog (usually it's her own collection).     OOPS - ETA, just saw where this was already posted.  Disregard!


----------



## coconutsboston

Was that Jax from Vanderpump Rules at the Skinny Girl party?


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> Was that Jax from Vanderpump Rules at the Skinny Girl party?


 
Yes


----------



## guccimamma

coconutsboston said:


> Was that Jax from Vanderpump Rules at the Skinny Girl party?



gross.


----------



## buzzytoes

Look at Ramona's body language in that pic - totally leaning into Jax. You know she was flirting with him all night!


----------



## coconutsboston

Woof! Don't do it, Ramona!!


----------



## GaudyGirl

I liked the part where Ramona went on and on about how intelligent she is and then followed it up by using the word "simuNtaneously"...


----------



## lp640

Still dating Adam


----------



## TC1

^ So ridiculous. Dangerous much??


----------



## Ladybug09

lp640 said:


> Still dating Adam


She looks OLD...very Skeletor...


----------



## Elizshop

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks OLD...very Skeletor...




I think she has a great sense of style. Even though she's older she wears "younger" clothes really well. I like her.


----------



## slang

I think she looks good!


----------



## beekmanhill

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> I know I thought the same thing...meanwhile Atlanta is like 20 episodes then they tack on that Kandis Ski Trip nonsense-I feel like all the franchises should be around the same amount of episodes.



Atlanta has huge ratings, New York not so much.  Even OC has way better ratings than NY.


----------



## Jayne1

Funny, I liked Beth a lot, years ago, during her first go round with the NY Housewives show, then grew to despise her  when I tried to watch her Getting Married/Having a Baby shows, so I stopped and left the discussion to others.

Now, I absolutely love her, more than the first time.  If she's not in a scene, I'm bored.  I don't think she can carry a show of her own, she's just too intense&#8230; but in an ensemble cast, she's brilliant!


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> Funny, I liked Beth a lot, years ago, during her first go round with the NY Housewives show, then grew to despise her  when I tried to watch her Getting Married/Having a Baby shows, so I stopped and left the discussion to others.
> 
> Now, I absolutely love her, more than the first time.  If she's not in a scene, I'm bored.  I don't think she can carry a show of her own, she's just too intense but in an ensemble cast, she's brilliant!




Totally agree. If B's not in a scene, I switch the channel. She's not been shown enough the last couple of shows and there's been waaay too much Carole and Heather.


----------



## slang

Funny, I'm the opposite. I liked B the 1st time around and now I don't like her, she's too much for me now, thank God for the larger cast so her segments are thinned out by the rest of the cast.


----------



## Swanky

I don't mind Beth because I KNOW what to expect.  She's not a secret b!tch, you never wonder where you stand with her and I totally dig that.
Carole's face is bony but she's a tiny person and I think she's not underweight or emaciated for her frame.
My DD is a young teen and walked in the room and saw her and asked "mom, what's wrong w/ her face?" and it was a legit question.  Her big overbite and sunken cheeks came across to my teen as not being normal or necessarily pretty.  I just said "nothing! We all look different and she, um, well, has an overbite and big cheekbones! "


----------



## Longchamp

guccimamma said:


> gross.



Please Romona tell us you didn't. If so hope you ran to your gyn for testing.


----------



## chowlover2

I feel like I have to take a shower after seeing Jax's pic!


----------



## Longchamp

chowlover2 said:


> I feel like I have to take a shower after seeing Jax's pic!



I could see him with Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## chowlover2

Longchamp said:


> I could see him with Lindsay Lohan.




Yes!


----------



## Swanky

He's gross, recently arrested for stealing sunglasses. Foolish...


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Carole's face is bony but she's a tiny person and I think she's not underweight or emaciated for her frame.
> My DD is a young teen and walked in the room and saw her and asked "mom, what's wrong w/ her face?" and it was a legit question.  Her big overbite and sunken cheeks came across to my teen as not being normal or necessarily pretty.  I just said "nothing! We all look different and she, um, well, has an overbite and big cheekbones! "


Carole didn't always have that that much of an overbite -- I think she got very thick veneers, or something.

Many men love an overbite --they think it looks very sexy. Carly Simon had a huge overbite and she was considered very sexy, back in the day.


----------



## Jayne1

Carole, before -- from a quick Google search.  Prettier now, I think, although this is a very bad picture of her.

I'm not sure what to make of the second, older picture.  The teeth are different and more of an overbite, but she sure wasn't as pretty. Nose is smaller than the original, but bigger than what she has now.


----------



## Swanky

She had big teeth before IMO, and bigger eyes.  Prettier.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> Carole, before -- from a quick Google search.  Prettier now, I think, although this is a very bad picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of the second, older picture.  The teeth are different and more of an overbite, but she sure wasn't as pretty. Nose is smaller than the original, but bigger than what she has now.




I actually think she had a facelift between last season and this. She was on WWHL a few months after last season ended and her face was pulled so tight. Usually a giveaway of a facelift. But it settled by the time this season started.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> I actually think she had a facelift between last season and this. She was on WWHL a few months after last season ended and her face was pulled so tight. Usually a giveaway of a facelift. But it settled by the time this season started.



I think you're right!  I forget how early celebs start.  I was watching Meryl Streep being interviewed the other day and realized she must be on her 2nd facelift. 

Carole's jaw seems more defined now, too.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> I think you're right!  I forget how early celebs start.  I was watching Meryl Streep being interviewed the other day and realized she must be on her 2nd facelift.
> 
> 
> 
> Carole's jaw seems more defined now, too.




Something definitely different with her mouth. At first I thought she had half her teeth fixed, but I have no clue.


----------



## Graw

TC1 said:


> ^ So ridiculous. Dangerous much??



I haven't even seen children doing this! Riding a friend on a bike over a basket while holding a dog???


----------



## coconutsboston

chowlover2 said:


> Something definitely different with her mouth. At first I thought she had half her teeth fixed, but I have no clue.


I can't figure it out at all.  When I originally thought she had "fixed" her teeth, I started googling the before pictures and came up just as empty handed.


----------



## Bentley1

Carol's face is just creepy & her mouth area is beyond unattractive, but for some reason she loves to bring attention to it with all the eating & open mouth chewing she loves to do in almost every scene. Blech


----------



## slang

Funny I never noticed Carol talking with food in her mouth but ever since it was mentioned on this thread I've been more aware of it and they only person I see doing that is Dorinda.


----------



## Swanky

Her upper lip has been done.


----------



## sgj99

she's (Carole) obviously had work done.  if you look at her photographs of she and Anthony you can tell.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks OLD...very Skeletor...



HE is starting to look old and gaunt as well. She must be sucking the lifeforce out of him.


----------



## AECornell

Carole has such an odd face. Like I want to say she's pretty, but then there's something weird about her face. Like its so sunken in.


----------



## AECornell

I was looking on Pinterest for hair cut ideas and saw this. Kristen is 38 and not what I would consider "older."


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> I was looking on Pinterest for hair cut ideas and saw this. Kristen is 38 and not what I would consider "older."
> View attachment 3092660




Lol, since when is 30 something considered "older." Old in relation to who, teens? Dumb.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Am I the only one angry about how Carol is holding that dog? SO incredibly unsafe. Put him/her on a leash and walk them. Ugh.


----------



## coconutsboston

AECornell said:


> I was looking on Pinterest for hair cut ideas and saw this. Kristen is 38 and not what I would consider "older."
> View attachment 3092660


I nearly choked to death when I saw this!  "Older"?!


----------



## Grace123

ShoreGrl said:


> Am I the only one angry about how Carol is holding that dog? SO incredibly unsafe. Put him/her on a leash and walk them. Ugh.




No you're not the only one. That's just an accident waiting to happen. If she wants to put herself in potential peril, fine but leave the dog home.


----------



## horse17

I do not think Carole is pretty...but I think she is very attractive...she has great hair, has a nice sense of style, and shes thin so most anything she wears looks good on her...she is petite, so when she dresses young and "hip",  she pulls it off in a cute way.......for the most part...


----------



## Jayne1

horse17 said:


> I do not think Carole is pretty...but I think she is very attractive...she has great hair, has a nice sense of style, and shes thin so most anything she wears looks good on her...she is petite, so when she dresses young and "hip",  she pulls it off in a cute way.......for the most part...



I agree!


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> I do not think Carole is pretty...but I think she is very attractive...she has great hair, has a nice sense of style, and shes thin so most anything she wears looks good on her...she is petite, so when she dresses young and "hip",  she pulls it off in a cute way.......for the most part...



+1

and I like that she is smart and not all loud & screechy like some of these other HW.


----------



## young breezy

I hope I look as good as Kristen when I'm 38. She may be dumb, but she really is pretty.


----------



## Sassys

young breezy said:


> I hope I look as good as Kristen when I'm 38. She may be dumb, but she really is pretty.


 
Looks like any other woman here in NYC to me


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> +1
> 
> and I like that she is smart and not all loud & screechy like some of these other HW.


ITA...I like her better this season..its refreshing to see a "housewife" who's not a  major drama queen...I like that shes so laid back...is actually kind of funny sometimes..


----------



## horse17

I think Kristen looks 38..actually if she was 40 or 42 I wouldn't have been surprised..


----------



## tomz_grl

horse17 said:


> I think Kristen looks 38..actually if she was 40 or 42 I wouldn't have been surprised..



I was surprised she was 38. I thought early to mid 40's.


----------



## DrDior

Grace123 said:


> No you're not the only one. That's just an accident waiting to happen. If she wants to put herself in potential peril, fine but leave the dog home.



What a douche maneuver. The poor dog is in a totally vulnerable position. Grrrr .....


----------



## guccimamma

god, dating someone so much younger.....

just makes you look so much older.


----------



## sgj99

ShoreGrl said:


> Am I the only one angry about how Carol is holding that dog? SO incredibly unsafe. Put him/her on a leash and walk them. Ugh.





Grace123 said:


> No you're not the only one. That's just an accident waiting to happen. If she wants to put herself in potential peril, fine but leave the dog home.





DrDior said:


> What a douche maneuver. The poor dog is in a totally vulnerable position. Grrrr .....



this is the same woman who has Margaret, her LA dog she keeps out there in her LA house ... so who takes care of, plays with and loves on Margaret when Carole is in NYC?


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Looks like any other woman here in NYC to me




I'm in LA & she wouldn't be a Head turner here either, but she is an attractive lady imo. 

I definitely don't think she looks old or "older" in any way. She does look her age, certainly doesn't look younger then 38.


----------



## slang

I think Kristen is very pretty and also looks her age, like most people do.

I'd rather look my age than look older which a lot of "young celebrities" are looking now a days with too much make up & botox/fillers. They are aging fast & rough, Kristen looks right on track


----------



## Swanky

Kristen doesn't bother me.  She's pretty harmless IMO, I think she's pretty.  I don't find Ramona or Sonja pretty though.


----------



## horse17

whatever I started to like about louman this season, just ended....what an total $SShole comment she threw to carole....not having any kids....


----------



## shoegal

You know I have never liked Louann, gave her a chance this season and I'm clear - don't like her.


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> whatever I started to like about louman this season, just ended....what an total $SShole comment she threw to carole....not having any kids....



i hated that, she came off as such a b*tch!  and then the laugh.  Carole was right, it was dig after dig after dig.



shoegal said:


> You know I have never liked Louann, gave her a chance this season and I'm clear - don't like her.



i never liked her before either, she had an elitist attitude towards everyone.  then last season, as a ''friend" and not housewife she obviously realized she needed to tone it down and i liked her.  but this season she was back to being the Countess, and superior to any and all.


----------



## swags

I liked most of the season but found last nights party a bit much with their constant bickering. 
Sonja was being overly sensitive, the reporter did ask Kristen about the toaster oven and Kristen walked right in.  I don't know if Sonja's clothing line is doing well but I thought last weeks nonsense about we don't want to be placed next to any brands made zero sense. 
I was liking Luann too until her recent behavior. If you don't want Noel to see you with men on tv then stop treating every trip like a swingers convention.
Bethenny, new beginnings was about Mario. Viewers can see that Ramona hasn't changed. Enough.


----------



## Grace123

I'm sad that the season is over already. This is the first time in a couple years that I actually watched and enjoyed it. I LOVE RHONYC best for clothes, parties, etc. Just a different vibe.


----------



## DC-Cutie

this season was all over the place and i'm CONVINCED it was written in Bethenny's contract that every episode must have Skinny Girl product placement.  Did you guys see at the gathering last night a few of the waiters had Skinny Girl drinks to serve...  I'm sure Ramona Pino must feel like chopped liver - LOL


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> this season was all over the place and i'm CONVINCED it was written in Bethenny's contract that every episode must have Skinny Girl product placement.  Did you guys see at the gathering last night a few of the waiters had Skinny Girl drinks to serve...  I'm sure Ramona Pino must feel like chopped liver - LOL




I agree! SG placement was over the top. That said, I really wonder how well it is selling. I was in a Liquor store yesterday, the best one I know in about 4 states, huge selection. No SG products that I saw. I asked one of the sales associates and he said they tend to stay away from personality driven products. They also do tastings of all new products continuously and hers did not do well. No Ramona Pino either.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I agree! SG placement was over the top. That said, I really wonder how well it is selling. I was in a Liquor store yesterday, the best one I know in about 4 states, huge selection. No SG products that I saw. I asked one of the sales associates and he said *they tend to stay away from personality driven products*. They also do tastings of all new products continuously and hers did not do well. No Ramona Pino either.


 
:lolots::lolots: Don't know why I found this so funny.

I was in a liquor store a month ago and it was chock full of SG, Ramona's wine and someone else who has a wine that I am brain freezing right now on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> I agree! SG placement was over the top. That said, I really wonder how well it is selling. I was in a Liquor store yesterday, the best one I know in about 4 states, huge selection. No SG products that I saw. I asked one of the sales associates and he said they tend to stay away from personality driven products. They also do tastings of all new products continuously and hers did not do well. No Ramona Pino either.





Sassys said:


> :lolots::lolots: Don't know why I found this so funny.
> 
> I was in a liquor store a month ago and it was chock full of SG, Ramona's wine and someone else who has a wine that I am brain freezing right now on.



I really think it depends on the store.  I've been to great liquor stores in my area that don't carry it as well as a few others - like the Nicki Minaj Mix, no Ramono, no SG.  But others down the street do carry it

Meanwhile, the hood establishments don't carry SG or Ramona - could about demographics.  Folks looking for Colt45 and Alize, not Ramona or Skinny Girl!  LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I really think it depends on the store.  I've been to great liquor stores in my area that don't carry it as well as a few others - like the Nicki Minaj Mix, no Ramono, no SG.  But others down the street do carry it
> 
> Meanwhile, the hood establishments don't carry SG or Ramona - could about demographics.  *Folks looking for Colt45* and Alize, not Ramona or Skinny Girl!  LOL


 
Wait, they still make Colt45 :weird: Do they still make Pink Champale??


----------



## buzzytoes

What on earth is Luann wearing at the reunion?? It looks like a dress I would have had for my Jem doll back in the 80's.


----------



## michie

OMGGGGGG y'all!!! Aviva's daddy's wife is on a trainwreck Oxygen show called "Boss Nails"! She's the owner of Tippy Toe's Nails in Miami. I just watched the premiere online. I had no idea this was the same woman until I saw him and put 2 & 2 together.


----------



## buzzytoes

michie said:


> OMGGGGGG y'all!!! Aviva's daddy's wife is on a trainwreck Oxygen show called "Boss Nails"! She's the owner of Tippy Toe's Nails in Miami. I just watched the premiere online. I had no idea this was the same woman until I saw him and put 2 & 2 together.



Former wife already. She was on WWHL the other night and their IG post said "Aviva's ex-stepmom" or something to that effect. Guess she just wanted 15 minutes enough to get her own show!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenny is so corny - she was on WWHL and asked about dating, she said she's not confirming or denying.  But he's at my house and we're going to have sex tonight...

TMI


----------



## michie

buzzytoes said:


> Former wife already. She was on WWHL the other night and their IG post said "Aviva's ex-stepmom" or something to that effect. Guess she just wanted 15 minutes enough to get her own show!



Damn. Seriously? The show is literally a sh!tshow lol.


----------



## chowlover2

michie said:


> OMGGGGGG y'all!!! Aviva's daddy's wife is on a trainwreck Oxygen show called "Boss Nails"! She's the owner of Tippy Toe's Nails in Miami. I just watched the premiere online. I had no idea this was the same woman until I saw him and put 2 & 2 together.




I saw that. They're divorced already?


----------



## purseprincess32

This season was all over the place and lots of  Skinny Girl product placement which after a while was annoying. I don't think this season was horrible I was entertained but so much of the drama was so obviously badly manufactured.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

buzzytoes said:


> Former wife already. She was on WWHL the other night and their IG post said "Aviva's ex-stepmom" or something to that effect. Guess she just wanted 15 minutes enough to get her own show!




Actually it says, former RHONY housewife aviva drescher, not ex step mom.

Don't think I'm curious enough to tune in though...


----------



## bisbee

No, they did not say ex - she is still married to Aviva's father.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the best thing about the final episode - Bethenny's new apartment - NICE!!!!  She got over being homeless really well, huh?


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> the best thing about the final episode - Bethenny's new apartment - NICE!!!!  She got over being homeless really well, huh?



Oh I was about to ask about this!  She posted a blog to sell a mattress that says, "You may remember that a few weeks ago on RHONY, I gave Carole a tour of my apartment and raved about my new mattress," and I was all huh?  When did she show a tour of her apartment?  How did I miss it, that's what I want to see most!

I hadn't seen the last episode but the "a few weeks ago" sentence really confused me.  

Gotta go watch now...


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> Oh I was about to ask about this!  She posted a blog to sell a mattress that says, "You may remember that a few weeks ago on RHONY, I gave Carole a tour of my apartment and raved about my new mattress," and I was all huh?  When did she show a tour of her apartment?  How did I miss it, that's what I want to see most!
> 
> I hadn't seen the last episode but the "a few weeks ago" sentence really confused me.
> 
> Gotta go watch now...



Carol came over during construction and the mattress was there.  Carol said it wasn't that comfortable - LOL..


----------



## sgj99

i'm going to throw in my 2 cents worth on the whole Skinny Girl Product pushing - it was annoying!  yes, we get it, every housewife has something to shill but good Lord, enough already!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh crap I must have had a dyslexic moment. Sorry for the bad info!


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> I'm sad that the season is over already. This is the first time in a couple years that I actually watched and enjoyed it. I LOVE RHONYC best for clothes, parties, etc. Just a different vibe.



I liked it too -- they're intelligent women, they can carry on a conversation unlike those emotionally stunted BH HWs and the desperate OC ones.

I said before, I think they really need Beth and her witty retorts.


----------



## beekmanhill

Was very disappointed in the season.

I thought they set up the final episode just so they'd have some beefs to continue rehashing on the reunion.  I"d forgotten about half the stuff.  

I'm bored with the meaningless beefs and screeching.


----------



## floatinglili

horse17 said:


> whatever I started to like about louman this season, just ended....what an total $SShole comment she threw to carole....not having any kids....




Carole has quite a history of really poking Luanne quite nastily herself, over many petty issues, over seasons. 
And who can forget Carole's hilariously high-handed lecturing of Luanne about Luanne's 'politically incorrect' description of her OWN ancestry.  Lol. 
Carole can be very territorial when it comes to occupying the moral high ground heheh.


----------



## Sassys

mundodabolsa said:


> Oh I was about to ask about this!  She posted a blog to sell a mattress that says, "You may remember that a few weeks ago on RHONY, I gave Carole a tour of my apartment and raved about my new mattress," and I was all huh?  When did she show a tour of her apartment?  How did I miss it, that's what I want to see most!
> 
> I hadn't seen the last episode but the "a few weeks ago" sentence really confused me.
> 
> Gotta go watch now...


 
2 episodes ago, she showed Carole the construction site at her new apartment. This past episode she showed the finished apartment, but yes, she showed Carole the apartment while in construction and Carole asked her about the mattress on the floor.


----------



## horse17

floatinglili said:


> Carole has quite a history of really poking Luanne quite nastily herself, over many petty issues, over seasons.
> And who can forget Carole's hilariously high-handed lecturing of Luanne about Luanne's 'politically incorrect' description of her OWN ancestry.  Lol.
> Carole can be very territorial when it comes to occupying the moral high ground heheh.


oh def...thats true.....these girls change every season...I just thought the comment about her not having kids was below the belt.....


----------



## floatinglili

Oops and let's not forget that Luanne's niece (I think??) has a romantic history with Carole's young lover. 

As you can see I am not really 'team Carole'. She lost me during her ridiculous campaign against Aviva. But that's another story. 

Thank heavens for Dorinda. Just keep her away from the drink and she is perfect. The trip to London with Carole was touching. At the party, Carole's friends were young men in leather. Classy (not). Dorinda's friends were well dressed women in furs. The difference was striking. Dorinda came out looking the lady of that twosome.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So is Luann more upset that Carol is dating 'the help' (as she puts it on the reunion) or the fact the guy dated her niece?


----------



## DC-Cutie

floatinglili said:


> Oops and let's not forget that Luanne's niece (I think??) has a romantic history with Carole's young lover.
> 
> As you can see I am not really 'team Carole'. She lost me during her ridiculous campaign against Aviva. But that's another story.
> 
> Thank heavens for Dorinda. Just keep her away from the drink and she is perfect. The trip to London with Carole was touching. At the party, Carole's friends were young men in leather. Classy (not). Dorinda's friends were well dressed women in furs. The difference was striking. Dorinda came out looking the lady of that twosome.



I really like Dorinda - minus the drinks and food bits on the mouth - LOL


----------



## floatinglili

She's got a real sense of style!


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> So is Luann more upset that Carol is dating 'the help' (as she puts it on the reunion) or the fact the guy dated her niece?



She's all over social media saying it's because she's dating the help. So it's ok for your niece to date the help but not Carole?
Even if it was because both the niece & Carole have been with Adam, why would she care. Lu has been shared 2 guys with Sonja - Harry and the pirate guy from the last trip


----------



## slang

floatinglili said:


> Oops and let's not forget that Luanne's niece (I think??) has a romantic history with Carole's young lover.
> 
> As you can see I am not really 'team Carole'. She lost me during her ridiculous campaign against Aviva. But that's another story.
> 
> Thank heavens for Dorinda. Just keep her away from the drink and she is perfect. The trip to London with Carole was touching. At the party, Carole's friends were young men in leather. Classy (not). Dorinda's friends were well dressed women in furs. The difference was striking. Dorinda came out looking the lady of that twosome.



Ugh I can't stand her friend Trinny Woodall and thought Trinny looked horrible in her fur - ironic she used to host What not to wear.
Carole's friends looked cool, I would have sat and drank with them!


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> So is Luann more upset that Carol is dating 'the help' (as she puts it on the reunion) or the fact the guy dated her niece?



I really think she is just jealous. She was okay with her niece dating him and they had been broken up for awhile before Carole started dating him, so what could the problem really be? Carol probably scooped him up before she got the chance.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> I really think she is just jealous. She was okay with her niece dating him and they had been broken up for awhile before Carole started dating him, so what could the problem really be? Carol probably scooped him up before she got the chance.


 
This!


----------



## slang

buzzytoes said:


> I really think she is just jealous. She was okay with her niece dating him and they had been broken up for awhile before Carole started dating him, so what could the problem really be? Carol probably scooped him up before she got the chance.



Yup!


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> So is Luann more upset that Carol is dating 'the help' (as she puts it on the reunion) or the fact the guy dated her niece?


 

LuAnn is probably jealous because Carol is probably getting a little
more action than she is compounded by the fact he is young & 
hot & because he dated her niece over a year ago, just adds more
fuel to the Luann ring of fire..

Can't these girls just enjoy their own lives & be happy for their
friends?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Luann hooks up with random men on vacation but she has a problem with Carole dating "the help"? I definitely think Luann is angry that Carole scooped Adam up before she could.


----------



## Sassys

Watching season finale now, how the hell can Sonja sleep in such a junky bedroom. No way I could sleep in that room with my OCD. My bedroom has to be zen.


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> Bethenny is so corny - she was on WWHL and asked about dating, she said she's not confirming or denying.  But he's at my house and we're going to have sex tonight...
> 
> TMI




I think it she meant it as a joke.


----------



## pquiles

girlieshoppe said:


> luann hooks up with random men on vacation but she has a problem with carole dating "the help"? I definitely think luann is angry that carole scooped adam up before she could.





boom!!


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> oh def...thats true.....these girls change every season...I just thought the comment about her not having kids was below the belt.....



i agree, that comment was below the belt ... as LuAnne meant it to be.  i

nsulting someone who doesn't have kids with the knowledge that they don't have kids can be really dirty, especially if you don't know why.  i had a friend who was married and she didn't have kids.  everyone assumed she and her husband made that choice because they wanted financial freedom and freedom from raising a child - nothing wrong with that.  she never denied or affirmed that opinion and let everyone just go ahead and think that.  even when it was implied at times that 1) she didn't know anything about children since she wasn't a mother (she was a teacher) and 2) how uncomplicated, i.e., shallow her life must be.  what few people knew, and i mean very few, was that she and her husband chose not to have kids because they ran a high risk of having a child with severe health issues due to their own chromosomes.  she felt is was easier to deal with peoples preconceived ideas about her not having kids because of either finacial or emotional freedom than to deal with being questioned about her choice and why.  this was long but my point was, don't insult someone who never had children and assume the choice to not have children was made easily or lightly.


----------



## floatinglili

buzzytoes said:


> I really think she is just jealous. She was okay with her niece dating him and they had been broken up for awhile before Carole started dating him, so what could the problem really be? Carol probably scooped him up before she got the chance.




Lol I think that Luanne is loyal to family, she felt embarrassed for her niece  that an ex was now on TV associated with Carole. The niece went off on a previously planned overseas charity trip with the exboyf (as friends) so who knows how the relationship actually was before Carole came along. And of course Carole makes Luanne grind her teeth anyway so...


----------



## horse17

sgj99 said:


> i agree, that comment was below the belt ... as LuAnne meant it to be.  i
> 
> nsulting someone who doesn't have kids with the knowledge that they don't have kids can be really dirty, especially if you don't know why.  i had a friend who was married and she didn't have kids.  everyone assumed she and her husband made that choice because they wanted financial freedom and freedom from raising a child - nothing wrong with that.  she never denied or affirmed that opinion and let everyone just go ahead and think that.  even when it was implied at times that 1) she didn't know anything about children since she wasn't a mother (she was a teacher) and 2) how uncomplicated, i.e., shallow her life must be.  what few people knew, and i mean very few, was that she and her husband chose not to have kids because they ran a high risk of having a child with severe health issues due to their own chromosomes.  she felt is was easier to deal with peoples preconceived ideas about her not having kids because of either finacial or emotional freedom than to deal with being questioned about her choice and why.  this was long but my point was, don't insult someone who never had children and assume the choice to not have children was made easily or lightly.


exactly....I mean Carole is a widow,  and shes obviously not with a significant other...so the comment was a mean dig....your right, unless you have made it very clear to people that you chose to not have children,  throwing comments like that is sick...IMO


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Carole mentioned at least once on the show that she probably would have had children had Anthony lived. Luann's comment was horribly cruel.


----------



## chowlover2

I follow Lee Radziwill on Twitter, and because of cancer treatment Anthony had no viable sperm from radiation.


----------



## slang

chowlover2 said:


> I follow Lee Radziwill on Twitter, and because of cancer treatment Anthony had no viable sperm from radiation.



The Lee Radziwill twitter acct is not real, it's a satire


----------



## chowlover2

slang said:


> The Lee Radziwill twitter acct is not real, it's a satire




It's still entirely possible he was sterile from treatment, unless he banked his sperm beforehand.


----------



## slang

chowlover2 said:


> It's still entirely possible he was sterile from treatment, unless he banked his sperm beforehand.



He was sterile (from a previous testicular cancer he had before he met Carole)
Carole talks about that in her book - which to me makes Luanne's comment even more hurtful.


----------



## swags

slang said:


> He was sterile (from a previous testicular cancer he had before he met Carole)
> Carole talks about that in her book - which to me makes Luanne's comment even more hurtful.



Had he lived they may have had kids through adoption or something else. It was a nasty comment on Luann's part. I don't know why she is so bothered about Carole dating Adam. If she had a true issue with it, she could have spoken to Adam about it. He's the one who dated her niece. Not sure why the blame is entirely Caroles.


----------



## buzzytoes

floatinglili said:


> Lol I think that Luanne is loyal to family, she felt embarrassed for her niece  that an ex was now on TV associated with Carole. The niece went off on a previously planned overseas charity trip with the exboyf (as friends) so who knows how the relationship actually was before Carole came along. And of course Carole makes Luanne grind her teeth anyway so...



But why would she be embarrassed? Clearly the niece and ex stayed friends so it couldn't have been some tragic breakup. Luann herself dates younger men so she shouldn't be embarrassed on that front. To me, there is no legit reason for Luann to have an issue.


----------



## slang

swags said:


> Had he lived they may have had kids through adoption or something else. It was a nasty comment on Luann's part. I don't know why she is so bothered about Carole dating Adam. If she had a true issue with it, she could have spoken to Adam about it. He's the one who dated her niece. Not sure why the blame is entirely Caroles.



I agree. Had he lived & they wanted kids they would have figured it out. Since the cancer lump was detected on their honeymoon, their whole marriage was dealing with cancer & getting him well. I can't imagine dealing with health issues from day 1 of your marriage. Let alone the heartbreak if you wanted kids and never had them because of his health issues and then death.


----------



## slang

buzzytoes said:


> But why would she be embarrassed? Clearly the niece and ex stayed friends so it couldn't have been some tragic breakup. Luann herself dates younger men so she shouldn't be embarrassed on that front. To me, there is no legit reason for Luann to have an issue.



And Lu and Adam stayed friends since he was cooking at her house when he met Carole so clearly the break up of Adam and the niece wasn't that bad that Lu kept him as her chef


----------



## GirlieShoppe

swags said:


> Had he lived they may have had kids through adoption or something else. It was a nasty comment on Luann's part. I don't know why she is so bothered about Carole dating Adam. If she had a true issue with it, she could have spoken to Adam about it. He's the one who dated her niece. Not sure why the blame is entirely Caroles.


 


slang said:


> I agree. Had he lived & they wanted kids they would have figured it out. Since the cancer lump was detected on their honeymoon, their whole marriage was dealing with cancer & getting him well. I can't imagine dealing with health issues from day 1 of your marriage. Let alone the heartbreak if you wanted kids and never had them because of his health issues and then death.


 
Excellent points!


----------



## floatinglili

buzzytoes said:


> But why would she be embarrassed? Clearly the niece and ex stayed friends so it couldn't have been some tragic breakup. Luann herself dates younger men so she shouldn't be embarrassed on that front. To me, there is no legit reason for Luann to have an issue.




Oh maybe that's why istreally bugged Luanne - Carole (who is more of a frenemy than a real friend to Luanne, let's face it) pinched her chef! #richpplprobs


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Had he lived they may have had kids through adoption or something else. It was a nasty comment on Luann's part. I don't know why she is so bothered about Carole dating Adam. If she had a true issue with it, she could have spoken to Adam about it. He's the one who dated her niece. Not sure why the blame is entirely Caroles.



it just seems so manufactured to me on LuAnne's part, she needs to be bothered about something so she can confront someone about an issue.  the problem is she picked something really stupid to be upset about.  if her niece and Adam had been broken up than what's the big deal Lu?  she just can't seem to let it go.


----------



## Petrova

Have any of you considered that Adam was still sleeping with Lu's niece (friends with benefits) during the Nicaragua trip and afterwards and that is why Lu and her niece have had such a problem with Adam and Carole sleeping together?

I think Lu's niece and Adam had a long term relationship so it makes perfect sense to me that they might still have sex occasionally. Throw in that and the fact that Carole takes digs at Lu every chance she gets. 

Just my 2 cents' worth.


----------



## swags

Petrova said:


> Have any of you considered that Adam was still sleeping with Lu's niece (friends with benefits) during the Nicaragua trip and afterwards and that is why Lu and her niece have had such a problem with Adam and Carole sleeping together?
> 
> I think Lu's niece and Adam had a long term relationship so it makes perfect sense to me that they might still have sex occasionally. Throw in that and the fact that Carole takes digs at Lu every chance she gets.
> 
> Just my 2 cents' worth.



Very possible, if Luann's niece is anything like Luann, definitely. Which is why I posted earlier that perhaps Luann should speak to Adam instead of attacking Carole. Don't get me wrong, I don't think the Carole/Adam thing is cute, its a bit gross imo.


----------



## buzzytoes

Petrova said:


> Have any of you considered that Adam was still sleeping with Lu's niece (friends with benefits) during the Nicaragua trip and afterwards and that is why Lu and her niece have had such a problem with Adam and Carole sleeping together?
> 
> I think Lu's niece and Adam had a long term relationship so it makes perfect sense to me that they might still have sex occasionally. Throw in that and the fact that Carole takes digs at Lu every chance she gets.
> 
> Just my 2 cents' worth.



But then her problem should be with Adam, not with Carol. It just comes off as hypocritical that she makes digs about Carol dating a younger guy, when she does the same thing.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

slang said:


> I agree. Had he lived & they wanted kids they would have figured it out. Since the cancer lump was detected on their honeymoon, their whole marriage was dealing with cancer & getting him well. I can't imagine dealing with health issues from day 1 of your marriage. Let alone the heartbreak if you wanted kids and never had them because of his health issues and then death.



This is so sad that the lump was detected on their honeymoon and that Anthony was already sterile from a previous cancer - beyond horrible things to experience at such a young age. Was this info written in Carole's book? I'm almost intrigued to go and read it. Nevertheless ,after what Carole's been through, she should do anything she wants to find happiness even if it's being Adam. I will no longer judge her on anything. It is also very disturbing how Luann would speak to her like this.


----------



## barbie444

Luann is a hypocrite and I hope Carole calls her out of her BS.


----------



## fsadeli

anyone could ID the sling bag Carole   carried to collect her late husband ashes in London? Looks like Hermes to me but Im not sure..


----------



## slang

fsadeli said:


> anyone could ID the sling bag Carole   carried to collect her late husband ashes in London? Looks like Hermes to me but Im not sure..



Looked like Hermes evelyne


----------



## BalLVLover

fsadeli said:


> anyone could ID the sling bag Carole   carried to collect her late husband ashes in London? Looks like Hermes to me but Im not sure..




Hermes Evelyn PM in etoupe.


----------



## Longchamp

Almost 30 minutes into the reunion. All Bethenny. Why am I not surprised?
Heather is making  the right move leaving the show. Looked bad this season.


----------



## Graw

Longchamp said:


> Almost 30 minutes into the reunion. All Bethenny. Why am I not surprised?
> Heather is making  the right move leaving the show. Looked bad this season.




All favorable for Bethany too from both couches and host.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so over hearing about Carol and Adam vs Luann...  now I do think there may be some truth that Luann's niece and Adam were still 'hooking up', because it's absolutely possible.  it happens.  

But none of it should be Luann's concern


----------



## tesi

i'm guessing Luann is menopausal&#8230;&#8230;.the frantic fan waving and overheating.  and the insane behavior    all makes sense to me&#8230;..


----------



## Longchamp

tesi said:


> i'm guessing Luann is menopausal.the frantic fan waving and overheating.  and the insane behavior    all makes sense to me..


----------



## barbie444

Luann has been shopping at Ross this season, her clothes look so cheap.


----------



## Longchamp

What is Ross?  Off label store like Loehman's?
I don't mind inexpensive clothes mixed with nicer pieces. 
Her jewelry is what I find objectionable.


----------



## missyb

Omg! Luann is making herself look like a real moron.


----------



## Graw

Your friend shouldn't date your nieces ex boyfriend.  Your friend shouldn't date a boy she met in your kitchen while he was being paid to prepare food.  Your friend shouldn't laugh at you not having children.  They are both wrong!


----------



## barbie444

Ross is like the lowest of the low when it comes to off label stores. We have a lot of them in Florida. I love Loehman's it's a shame they closed the stores near me.


Longchamp said:


> What is Ross?  Off label store like Loehman's?
> I don't mind inexpensive clothes mixed with nicer pieces.
> Her jewelry is what I find objectionable.


----------



## floatinglili

I'm not at reunion yet. Why does Carole refer to Dorinda as 'Doris' (travel pet name). Seems a little bit of a diss. 

Carole can be pretty passive aggressive


----------



## Longchamp

Oh no. Bye bye RHONY if the rumors about Jenny McCarthy are true.


----------



## sgj99

LuAnne came off as a complete snob and utter fool.


----------



## Graw

floatinglili said:


> I'm not at reunion yet. Why does Carole refer to Dorinda as 'Doris' (travel pet name). Seems a little bit of a diss.
> 
> Carole can be pretty passive aggressive




Carole does it because she feels like it. She doesn't seem like a nice person.  Heather does over shadow her, but they are 2 peas in a pod.


----------



## lulilu

Heather did not come off well.  I loved when Luann called her Carol's guard dog.  It's the only way she gets face time.

The blonde model's hair looked awful.


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> Almost 30 minutes into the reunion. All Bethenny. Why am I not surprised?
> Heather is making  the right move leaving the show. Looked bad this season.



Yes, I was so conscious of it's being all about Bethenny, at least the first half hour.  I'm glad Heather is getting her jabs in.  She got a terrible edit this year and staying on the show would do her and her brand no good.    She's one of the most interesting people on the show, in my opinion, and she's pretty much edited to show how she reacts to Bethenny.   Well, there is a lot more to her than that.  

Bored with Bethenny and how she liked this, and how she adjusted to that, and was she insulted, and did she enjoy it.  Don't really much care.  DIdn't like her getting in her Jason digs via her mouthpiece Carole either.  If Jason had tasted the brass ring and wanted more, why hasn't he given interviews to tell his side of the tale.  I'm sure he's got just as much to say about her.


----------



## kemilia

BalLVLover said:


> Hermes Evelyn PM in etoupe.


 
She's carried it in a few episodes this season, it is so "her"--kind of a wealthy hippy vibe.


----------



## kemilia

tesi said:


> i'm guessing Luann is menopausal.the frantic fan waving and overheating.  and the insane behavior    all makes sense to me..


 
Yeah, I noticed she asked Andy for one of his cards and used it as a fan. And lordy--her dress is atrocious!


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, I was so conscious of it's being all about Bethenny, at least the first half hour.  I'm glad Heather is getting her jabs in.  She got a terrible edit this year and staying on the show would do her and her brand no good.    She's one of the most interesting people on the show, in my opinion, and she's pretty much edited to show how she reacts to Bethenny.   Well, there is a lot more to her than that.
> 
> Bored with Bethenny and how she liked this, and how she adjusted to that, and was she insulted, and did she enjoy it.  Don't really much care. * DIdn't like her getting in her Jason digs via her mouthpiece Carole either.  *If Jason had tasted the brass ring and wanted more, why hasn't he given interviews to tell his side of the tale.  I'm sure he's got just as much to say about her.




I found that bit rather interesting,  too.  Because for someone that is supposedly so guarded when it comes to the divorce, she seemed happy to let Carole have her moment to speak about Jason.  She sat there quite, instead of saying 'don't talk about it'.  Carole was ready on que with her rehearsed bit.  But was pissed and upset with Kristen for speaking about her to the press, allegedly...  


One more thing, I need Luann to get her some good, mindblowing, have you walking like you just got off a horse d*ck.  Because when you gettin' it good, you don't have time to worry about what others are doing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

floatinglili said:


> I'm not at reunion yet. Why does Carole refer to Dorinda as 'Doris' (travel pet name). Seems a little bit of a diss.
> 
> Carole can be pretty passive aggressive


 
At first I wondered if Doris was her real name?  I bet Carol wouldn't DARE call Bethenny, 'Beth'!


----------



## rubysoma

lulilu said:


> Heather did not come off well.  I loved when Luann called her Carol's guard dog.  It's the only way she gets face time.
> 
> The blonde model's hair looked awful.



love that you can't be bothered to remember her name! :lolots:


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I found that bit rather interesting,  too.  Because for someone that is supposedly so guarded when it comes to the divorce, she seemed happy to let Carole have her moment to speak about Jason.  She sat there quite, instead of saying 'don't talk about it'.  Carole was ready on que with her rehearsed bit.  But was pissed and upset with Kristen for speaking about her to the press, allegedly...
> 
> 
> One more thing, I need Luann to get her some good, mindblowing, have you walking like you just got off a horse d*ck.  Because when you gettin' it good, you don't have time to worry about what others are doing!



Yeah, Bethenny sat there like the cat who swallowed the canary as Carole was spewing stories about Jason.

Agree on Lu.   This anger of hers is all out of proportion to the events. And that dress.................hope it is not part of her collection, or maybe it is better that it is, and a refection of a marketer's taste rather than her own.


----------



## kemilia

Kristen's fake hair looked awful, I was waiting for an entire boob to make an appearance (she must really like her new boobs). 

And I could not believe that Sonja's entire va-jay-jay was shown! OMG!   (but she still is my favorite nut job).

And what, is Andy keeping Ramona in the background for next week? She looked so bored, I think I saw her rifling through a plastic bag at some point, maybe looking for lip gloss or something. I think Andy has made phones verboten, especially since the last Shahs reunion when Mike just would not stop texting, so she probably wasn't looking for her phone

Heather just cannot dress, imo. The dress was not good, and then too much jewelry--a choker, a pendent and chandelier earrings? Even my BF commented on that.

Dorinda's dress was good, but did not like her hair (please go back to the floppy bangs).

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I loved how Luann said it wasn't about the age, and then all she talked about was the age. She's the biggest liar and hypocrite, so uncool. Whatever is the new code word for "I'm boxed in a corner by my lies and too stupid to get out." 

Jason probably has a gag order as well so hence we don't hear his side. If what Carole says is the truth I do feel for her, who puts children in the middle like that? Disgusting. 

Sonja with the John John BS was just low, it's one thing when your delusions are only hurting yourself but don't drag the deceased into your fantasy. 

I hope Heather goes even more balls to the wall this reunion, she has nothing to lose, take them down!!! 
Down where?  Stupid Luann


----------



## rubysoma

kemilia said:


> Yeah, I noticed she asked Andy for one of his cards and used it as a fan. And lordy--her dress is atrocious!





slang said:


> And Lu and Adam stayed friends since he was cooking at her house when he met Carole so clearly the break up of Adam and the niece wasn't that bad that Lu kept him as her chef





sgj99 said:


> it just seems so manufactured to me on LuAnne's part, she needs to be bothered about something so she can confront someone about an issue.  the problem is she picked something really stupid to be upset about.  if her niece and Adam had been broken up than what's the big deal Lu?  she just can't seem to let it go.





Petrova said:


> Have any of you considered that Adam was still sleeping with Lu's niece (friends with benefits) during the Nicaragua trip and afterwards and that is why Lu and her niece have had such a problem with Adam and Carole sleeping together?
> 
> I think Lu's niece and Adam had a long term relationship so it makes perfect sense to me that they might still have sex occasionally. Throw in that and the fact that Carole takes digs at Lu every chance she gets.
> 
> Just my 2 cents' worth.



Lu was really on a roll this episode.  She's all over the place about why she's so mad about Carole and Adam - none of which makes sense given her own behavior.  My take is that she was trying to get with Adam herself and got pissed that Carole did it.  But the theory that she was trying to manufacture a storyline is intriguing too.  I think she tried to bring her niece in as an excuse because she thought that was an "untouchable" that you can't argue against, such as "don't talk about my kids!"

The clothes were so interesting.  Bethanny knew everyone would be wearing pageant ballgowns so wore her outfit as stark contrast.  Are Lu and SonJa wearing their own designs?  Because it's great PR for *not* wearing their clothes!

Oy, and SonJa talking about John-John and partying .... what a mess!


----------



## barbie444

I think Carole did a good job talking about John John and Sonja kept rambling on and on until Bethenny finally asked is believed her own crap. She is so delusional


----------



## Creativelyswank

Oops...can't get it to work,
but this is often reenacted in my home  
http://giphy.com/gifs/realitytvgifs-rhony-dFEAoirvtNHBS


----------



## Sassys

Haven't watched all of the reunion yet, but come on Bethenny. I love you to death, but this whining about having to stay in hotels, corporate housing and changing in cars has to stop. The hotel Bethenny stayed at in the first episode was the Presidential Suite at the Empire Hotel in Lincoln Center. It is no Motel 6. I also know for a fact, Bethenny stayed at a friend's apartment in the Bloomberg building here in NYC for a few months (also one of the top apartments building in NYC. Candy Spelling, Beyoncé, Tina Knowles and many other billionaires live or lived in the building).


----------



## swags

I thought it was cool that Carole.let the viewers know that Jason is a jerk and doesn't answer when Beth calls to.talk to her daughter. He hasn't come out with interviews because the divorce is not final.

I still have a half hour left to watch. Couldnt take any more of Sonja and her John John talk.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I thought it was cool that Carole.let the viewers know that Jason is a jerk and doesn't answer when Beth calls to.talk to her daughter. He hasn't come out with interviews because the divorce is not final.
> 
> I still have a half hour left to watch. Couldnt take any more of Sonja and her John John talk.


 
I didn't think it was cool to basically use Carole as her mouthpiece.  Bethenny usually says whatever is on her mind.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't think it was cool to basically use Carole as her mouthpiece.  Bethenny usually says whatever is on her mind.



Exactly.  If Bethenny isn't allowed to talk about it, she shouldn't sit there like a primadonna while Carole spills the beans.  And then Ramona piping in with "emotional torture" just added fuel to the fire.     

Jason's friends probably have a whole lot of dirt to spill on Bethenny.  To their credit, they have not.  

I don't exactly find Bethenny's versions of events reliable given how she reacts to things we've seen on camera.


----------



## Sassys

Shaking things up! Jenny McCarthy reveals she was asked to join Real Housewives  Of New York

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Real-Housewives-New-York.html#ixzz3jHVyqGf0


----------



## DC-Cutie

if she joins, I'm just gonna stop watching (and I've never said that about any show).  I find her awfully annoying


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Shaking things up! Jenny McCarthy reveals she was asked to join Real Housewives  Of New York
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Real-Housewives-New-York.html#ixzz3jHVyqGf0



Eww.


----------



## livethelake

floatinglili said:


> I'm not at reunion yet. Why does Carole refer to Dorinda as 'Doris' (travel pet name). Seems a little bit of a diss.
> 
> Carole can be pretty passive aggressive






DC-Cutie said:


> At first I wondered if Doris was her real name?  I bet Carol wouldn't DARE call Bethenny, 'Beth'!



In the London episode, Dorinda said that when she lived in London, all her friends called her Doris.  

No passive aggressiveness, no shade.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So far we know:


Diddy didn't party  with Sonja on her nonexistent yacht
Madonna didn't go to her party/fashion show (whatever the hell she was talking about)
John John didn't party with Sonja either


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> So far we know:
> 
> 
> *Diddy didn't party  with Sonja on her nonexistent yacht*
> Madonna didn't go to her party/fashion show (whatever the hell she was talking about)
> *John John didn't party with Sonja either*


 
How do we know this? Haven't finished watching the reunion.


----------



## Carson123

Sassys said:


> How do we know this? Haven't finished watching the reunion.




Carole said. She also noted that no one that personally knew him ever called him john John


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> How do we know this? Haven't finished watching the reunion.


 
Diddy was on WWHL and said he didn't/doesn't even know her
last night, she talked about John John


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *Diddy was on WWHL and said he didn't/doesn't even know her*
> last night, she talked about John John


----------



## slang

Luanne also said on last years reunion Sonja never owned a yacht


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Luanne also said on last years reunion Sonja never owned a yacht


 
Only billionaires own yachts. I never believed her, so I assumed she was talking about chartering when she said that.


----------



## lucywife

Longchamp said:


> Oh no. Bye bye RHONY if the rumors about Jenny McCarthy are true.


she'll probably replace whatsherface? Kristen-Kirsten (I hope she's gone next season). What's up with all that low hanging boobage? Kinda desperate.
After watching the reunion, can't believe how delusional and nasty all these women are (should get used to it by now) , wow, Bethenny included. To sit there and yell at one another for hours


----------



## Sassys

I doubt if Jenny joins, she just moved back to Chicago with her husband and son. She only comes to NYC for her radio show and I believe Donny films here, but her son goes to school in Chicago, so they probably are only here a few days a week.


----------



## floatinglili

livethelake said:


> In the London episode, Dorinda said that when she lived in London, all her friends called her Doris.
> 
> No passive aggressiveness, no shade.




Oh that explains it. I was confused because it did seem as if they made a genuine connection on their trip. Cheers!


----------



## floatinglili

lucywife said:


> she'll probably replace whatsherface? Kristen-Kirsten (I hope she's gone next season). What's up with all that low hanging boobage? Kinda desperate.
> After watching the reunion, can't believe how delusional and nasty all these women are (should get used to it by now) , wow, Bethenny included. To sit there and yell at one another for hours




I'm sure these shows are bad for me. The trivial idiocy is embarrassing for me as much as for them lol.


----------



## Deco

Sonja is starting to remind me of Blanche DuBois.


----------



## sgj99

barbie444 said:


> I think Carole did a good job talking about John John and Sonja kept rambling on and on until Bethenny finally asked is believed her own crap. She is so delusional





DC-Cutie said:


> So far we know:
> 
> 
> Diddy didn't party  with Sonja on her nonexistent yacht
> Madonna didn't go to her party/fashion show (whatever the hell she was talking about)
> John John didn't party with Sonja either





Carson123 said:


> Carole said. She also noted that no one that personally knew him ever called him john John



from what i've read, the press is whom first called JFK Jr "John-John" and he always hated that name, no family or friends ever called him that.  i was glad Carole could try to call Sonja out on that but Sonja is still delusional.


----------



## sgj99

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Real-Housewives-New-York.html#ixzz3jHVyqGf0

nnnnnooooo!!!!!!


----------



## junqueprincess

Luann's dress was so cheap and distracting, it reminded me of an ice skating costume or a hooker's spandex dress- truly a $19.99 bondage store look. What an idiot to show up in that hideous dress when you know others will be going all out.

Disappointed Dorinda didn't look better, she really tried last month on WWHL and looked amazing.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> Shaking things up! Jenny McCarthy reveals she was asked to join Real Housewives  Of New York
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Real-Housewives-New-York.html#ixzz3jHVyqGf0


Oh GAWD!


----------



## Longchamp

sgj99 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Real-Housewives-New-York.html#ixzz3jHVyqGf0
> 
> nnnnnooooo!!!!!!



Hmm, does this mean Bethenny doesn't vaccinate her daughter?   
Maybe that's why Jason wants custody

On a side note. There is gag order on Bethenny and Jason, that's why Carole did the talking.


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> How do we know this? Haven't finished watching the reunion.



Diddy was asked about it on wwhl.


----------



## horse17

I do think Sonja is dillusional, but yachts arent just for billionaires....quite possible she could have had a 50-54 foot boat and technically that is qualified as a yacht...


----------



## buzzytoes

Why does Heather not let anyone speak for themselves? She talks all over Carole while trying to defend her, and Bethany as well. These people are not your children Heather! I also hear her saying "I don't want to talk about this anymore" while Sonja was talking about John John. Um you have nothing to do with that, who cares if you don't want to talk about it???

Kristen's hair looks awful. You would think she could afford some higher quality extensions.

Apparently Lu really does feel she is better than her help since she says real women don't date the health. WTF century is she living in???


----------



## Swanky

The article:


*Shaking things up! Jenny McCarthy reveals she was asked to join Real Housewives Of New York *

The Upper East Side better prepare itself - it might be getting a new Playmate.
Jenny McCarthy has revealed that she was asked to join Real Housewives Of New York.
On Tuesday, the 42-year-old star told her SiriusXM listeners that none other than Bethenny Frankel had asked her to becoming the Bravo show's newest housewife.







New role? Jenny McCarthy (pictured last month) has revealed she was asked to join the cast of The Real Housewives Of New York 


Jenny McCarthy reveals she was asked to join RHONY







The former Playboy model said the Skinnygirl mogul had reached out to her over email trying to gauge her interest.
The star said on her Dirty, Sexy, Funny show: 'She said, ''Hi Jenny,'' and I thought, ''Oh my God that's so weird, I'm watching the housewives of New York right now.'''
Jenny said she had never spoken to Bethenny before about it, but did not make it clear if she was actually considering the move to the show.







Talking it up: On Tuesday, the 42-year-old star told her SiriusXM listeners that none other than Bethenny Frankel had asked her to becoming the Bravo show's newest housewife (pictured here last month with potential co-star Ramona Singer)

Jenny said she was a big fan of Real Housewives but the possibility of becoming part of the reality show posed a conundrum.
'I like watching the drama. 'The problem is I'd have to go in with a choice, and that is to be the peaceful warrior or the s**t starter. 
'I don't know which one I'd enjoy doing. 'I don't want to ruin anybody's life, but a lot of those b***hes need to be slapped in the face.'
Taking aim at New Jersey Housewife Teresa Giudice, Jenny joked she would join and then stop paying her taxes. 







Proactive approach: The former Playboy model said the Skinnygirl mogul (pictured November) had reached out to her over email trying to gauge her interest, Jenny did not confirm whether she has taken up the offer

Whether she will be doing any slapping remains to be seen as the New York cast are reportedly set for a shakeup.
It has been reported that Carole Radziwill, Kristen Taekman and Heather Thomson may not return next season.

Also starring on the show is Ramona Singer, Sonja Morgan, Luann de Lesseps and Dorinda Medly.
Bravo has yet to announce any castings for Season 8. 






Changing it up: The RHONY are reportedly facing a shakeup, the current cast have no yet been confirmed to return (L-R) Sonja Morgan, Luann de Lesseps, Bethenny, Carole Radziwill, Ramona, Dorinda Medly, Kristen Taekman and Heather Thomson



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3203556/Jenny-McCarthy-reveals-asked-join-Real-Housewives-New-York.html#ixzz3jJXwAUJe


----------



## Jayne1

No, no, no!


----------



## Baglady41

I second that. Please no!


----------



## rubysoma

Longchamp said:


> Hmm, does this mean Bethenny doesn't vaccinate her daughter?
> Maybe that's why Jason wants custody
> 
> On a side note. There is gag order on Bethenny and Jason, that's why Carole did the talking.



I will boycott the show if they ever put her on it.  It's truly criminal what she's done.  :censor: Bethanny seems like such a straight shooter, I'm surprised that she's friends with someone like her.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bethenny extending an invite? She doesn't have authority to do so, and I'd be willing to bet that she only had a one year deal herself (with options).

Take it with a grain of salt unless you're Jenny's publicist - in which case you earned your bonus.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Shaking things up! Jenny McCarthy reveals she was asked to join Real Housewives  Of New York
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Real-Housewives-New-York.html#ixzz3jHVyqGf0




Omg, I'll be done. Cannot stand this woman.


----------



## Sassys

Vanilla Bean said:


> Bethenny extending an invite? She doesn't have authority to do so, and I'd be willing to bet that she only had a one year deal herself (with options).
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt unless you're Jenny's publicist - in which case you earned your bonus.



Bethenny is the one that got Aviva on the show, so she does have some pull with Andy.


----------



## luvmydiego

I hope this isn't true, as I will no longer watch with Jenny McCarthy on. No way! She is someone I just can not stand in any way, in any format.


----------



## Jayne1

Vanilla Bean said:


> Bethenny extending an invite? She doesn't have authority to do so, and I'd be willing to bet that she only had a one year deal herself (with options).
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt unless you're Jenny's publicist - in which case you earned your bonus.



Maybe the same way Jill suggested Beth for the first season?


----------



## needloub

sgj99 said:


> LuAnne came off as a complete snob and utter fool.



Heather annoyed me the most. She's a snake...you can't tell her anything in confidence because she will spill the beans when you are no longer friends at the moment. Her loyalty only seems to lie with Carole...


----------



## needloub

Totally agree!!


----------



## Sassys

Luanne is an idiot. She is acting like Carole was a family friend who was apart of her family for years, was close to her niece as she grew up and prayed on her ex. She is not a close family friend, so what is the big deal about dating Adam. If she had met Adam on the street and it turns out she finds out he once dated Luanne's niece, would that be a problem?

What was the age gap between Luanne and and the French guy, she claimed she was trying to have a baby with? There was a 16yr age gap between her and her ex-husband


----------



## cjy

I would rather see Jill back if they want to shake things. Not Jenny


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A suggestion is not an offer.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Decophile said:


> Sonja is starting to remind me of Blanche DuBois.



and Norma Desmond all wrapped into one.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

junqueprincess said:


> Luann's dress was so cheap and distracting, it reminded me of an ice skating costume or a hooker's spandex dress...



Lu is definitely channeling Barbie.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

buzzytoes said:


> Apparently Lu really does feel she is better than her help since she says real women don't date the health. WTF century is she living in???



Yeah I don't get that.  Its beneath her to date the "help" but its okay for her niece to?

I think its pretty obvious Lu is jealous and wanted an "Adam sandwich" and Carol beat her to it.


----------



## swags

I'm probably all by my lonesome here but I am team Luann. Her niece was still sleeping with Adam.  Im thinking Adam was being an opportunist by going with Carole. He can be on a show and help his career. Carole thinks she's cute because she's skinny as she's bragged but she's got a Mick Jagger looking face.
And now I see why there's no point in Lu confronting Adam, he was banging both broads.  He doesn't care. He took a trip with the niece during filming. I'm guessing they were still a couple or friends with bennies.


----------



## swags

Omg Heather needs a mute button. Shut your non story having loud talking over everyone mouth and wait until Andy asks you a question you obnoxious woman.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I'm probably all by my lonesome here but I am team Luann. *Her niece was still sleeping with Adam*.  Im thinking Adam was being an opportunist by going with Carole. He can be on a show and help his career. Carole thinks she's cute because she's skinny as she's bragged but she's got a Mick Jagger looking face.
> And now I see why there's no point in Lu confronting Adam,* he was banging both broads.  He doesn't care. He took a trip with the niece during filming*. I'm guessing they were still a couple or friends with bennies.


 
How do you know this?


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> How do you know this?



Well I wasnt in the room with them but when Lu said that it all made sense.  Plus Carole said in one of the episodes that Adam was going on a trip with the niece. I really doubt a 28 year old man isn't going to get him some when he's away with a chick.


----------



## slang

Adam & the niece broke up a year earlier & the niece had another BF during that time so if she was still sleeping with Adam then I guess she really takes after her Aunt Lu.
Lu said the "trip" they took was already planned and a bunch of friends went to help Adam with his nonprofit charity some where in South America I think?


----------



## zippie

swags said:


> Omg Heather needs a mute button. Shut your non story having loud talking over everyone mouth and wait until Andy asks you a question you obnoxious woman.


 "with your dick nose"


----------



## needloub

Either way, the whole Carole-Adam-"the niece" storyline is messy...


----------



## purseprincess32

I can't stand Jenny and I agree I'd rather they have Jill Zarin back on the show if they want to shake things up.


----------



## lucywife

swags said:


> Omg Heather needs a mute button. Shut your non story having loud talking over everyone mouth and wait until Andy asks you a question you obnoxious woman.


Lol so true.


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> Well I wasnt in the room with them but when Lu said that it all made sense.  Plus Carole said in one of the episodes that Adam was going on a trip with the niece. I really doubt a 28 year old man isn't going to get him some when he's away with a chick.


 
Like Bethenny said in season 2 or 3, Luanne is a snake in the grass and I believe nothing she says.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Like Bethenny said in season 2 or 3, Luanne is a snake in the grass and I believe nothing she says.



I know Luann can be sneaky but I believe her in this case. There's no way that  kid would be getting busy with Steven Tyler if he wasn't on the come up.


----------



## Sassys

Hamptons


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> I'm probably all by my lonesome here but I am team Luann. Her niece was still sleeping with Adam. * Im thinking Adam was being an opportunist by going with Carole. He can be on a show and help his career. *Carole thinks she's cute because she's skinny as she's bragged but she's got a Mick Jagger looking face.



I was wondering about that.

Adam's social media presence has increased tenfold. Isn't he writing a cookbook with Carole, or is that just a rumour&#8230; in any case, I would wonder a bit if he was using her.

Maybe he isn't, but I might wonder&#8230;  

I like Carole, I don't think she has a Mick Jagger face&#8230;


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> I was wondering about that.
> 
> Adam's social media presence has increased tenfold. Isn't he writing a cookbook with Carole, or is that just a rumour&#8230; in any case, I would wonder a bit if he was using her.
> 
> Maybe he isn't, but I might wonder&#8230;
> 
> I like Carole, I don't think she has a Mick Jagger face&#8230;



That was harsh on my part and later I called her steven tyler.  I think because she made some comments about ramona never being able.to fit in one of her dresses and another comment about being skinny and I was thinking butter face. I know its mean. 
I dont see a young guy wanting that on a regular basis if there wasn't more in it for him. I don't think he has an old lady fetish because the niece is around his age.


----------



## slang

I can see why someone would want to date Carole. She's smart, educated, articulate, seems calm & down to earth and has a long list of ex BF's - didn't she date George Clooney? She doesn't seem to have trouble getting men.
Her late husband was very attractive too!


----------



## horse17

I can understand Lu's problem with Carol and Adam..to a point......I wouldnt be as pissed as Lu, but.It is an awkward situation for sure. Im curious as to when Carol found out adams history with the niece..

......yes  adam and the niece were broken up...yes carole is free to do whatever she wants.............but sometimes theres a line you just dont cross when there are friends involved........


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> That was harsh on my part and later I called her steven tyler.  I think because she made some comments about ramona never being able.to fit in one of her dresses and another comment about being skinny and I was thinking butter face. I know its mean.
> I dont see a young guy wanting that on a regular basis if there wasn't more in it for him. I don't think he has an old lady fetish because the niece is around his age.


actually I have seen a side by side of carole and mick jagger...there was def a resemblance  in that pic!


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> I can understand Lu's problem with Carol and Adam..to a point......I wouldnt be as pissed as Lu, but.It is an awkward situation for sure. Im curious as to when Carol found out adams history with the niece..
> 
> ......yes  adam and the niece were broken up...yes carole is free to do whatever she wants.............but sometimes theres a line you just dont cross when there are friends involved........



But Lu doesn't have a problem with sharing men with her friends, both her and Sonja have been with Harry (Aviva's ex) and the pirate guy from last yrs trip


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> But Lu doesn't have a problem with sharing men with her friends, both her and Sonja have been with Harry (Aviva's ex) and the pirate guy from last yrs trip


oh yes!..I forgot about that....

do we know how the niece felt about this?......maybe she really like adam, and was hoping they would get back together...??....who knows....


----------



## tomz_grl

What's wrong with Jenny? I only know her from when she was on Remote Control on MTV back in the late 80's early 90's.


----------



## Michele26

I've never liked Lu's style, but this season most of everything she wore looked so cheap. She's aggressive when she sees a man she wants to bed too.


----------



## Love4H

tomz_grl said:


> What's wrong with Jenny? I only know her from when she was on Remote Control on MTV back in the late 80's early 90's.



Yes, I wonder too. Why everybody hates her so much?


----------



## DrDior

Speaking for myself, not a huge fan of people who feel their personal beliefs are a substitute for science.


----------



## lho

DrDior said:


> Speaking for myself, not a huge fan of people who feel their personal beliefs are a substitute for science.



Agree.


----------



## Jayne1

tomz_grl said:


> What's wrong with Jenny? I only know her from when she was on Remote Control on MTV back in the late 80's early 90's.



She tries way too hard.  Rubber faces, not funny jokes, loud, trying to stay in the spotlight, when her only real talent was what got her noticed, being a Playboy Playmate  she's not likeable (to me.)


----------



## shoegal

She's definitely outspoken but met her randomly here in Chicago shopping with one of her sisters and she is one of the nicest celebrity women I've ever met. Not that I've met a lot of them.


----------



## barbie444

I wonder ifthe cheap clothes she is wearing is from her cheap clothes collection.


Michele26 said:


> I've never liked Lu's style, but this season most of everything she wore looked so cheap. She's aggressive when she sees a man she wants to bed too.


----------



## rubysoma

tomz_grl said:


> What's wrong with Jenny? I only know her from when she was on Remote Control on MTV back in the late 80's early 90's.





Love4H said:


> Yes, I wonder too. Why everybody hates her so much?





Jayne1 said:


> She tries way too hard.  Rubber faces, not funny jokes, loud, trying to stay in the spotlight, when her only real talent was what got her noticed, being a Playboy Playmate  she's not likeable (to me.)





shoegal said:


> She's definitely outspoken but met her randomly here in Chicago shopping with one of her sisters and she is one of the nicest celebrity women I've ever met. Not that I've met a lot of them.



I actually have no issues with the playboy/singled out etc thing and thought her likeable.  It's her stance on VERY IMPORTANT ISSUES that has caused mass hysteria and "credence" to pseudo-science which actually put others at harm that makes me irate.  This is the more strident of sites, but you'll get the gist:
http://www.jennymccarthybodycount.com/Anti-Vaccine_Body_Count/Preventable_Deaths.html


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> She tries way too hard.  Rubber faces, not funny jokes, loud, trying to stay in the spotlight, when her only real talent was what got her noticed, being a Playboy Playmate  she's not likeable (to me.)



I think she blamed immunizations for her sons autism. A complete freak advising parents not to immunize.


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> I think she blamed immunizations for her sons autism. A complete freak advising parents not to immunize.



i don't care about that.  Why would anyone listen to a playboy playmate about whether to vaccinate your child.  I'm not listening to her medical advise&#8230; I just find her annoying, in general.


----------



## slang

barbie444 said:


> I wonder ifthe cheap clothes she is wearing is from her cheap clothes collection.



Her ugly reunion dress is her collection, she said she designed it especially for the reunion


----------



## floatinglili

Sassys said:


> Like Bethenny said in season 2 or 3, Luanne is a snake in the grass and I believe nothing she says.




Actually I think luann is one of the most decent people on the show. The grandstanding about her holiday flings are irrelevant to her overall character. 

I think she is a good example of the saying 'lie with the dogs get fleas'. She has always shown herself to be family oriented, warm, supportive, loyal and a decent human being imo.


----------



## lulilu

What a mess that reunion was.  I really don't like Carole.  She was playing Bethenny's mouthpiece about the ex (although if true, it's awful what he does).  She has Heather playing her guard dog -- ineffectively as Heather is so unlikeable.  And Carole is so pleased with herself (and her "great ***").  She is a snob who thinks she is a Kennedy.  That BF cannot be in love with her wrinkled face and body -- he is along for the publicity (how important is that for chefs?).


----------



## Longchamp

+1. I used to like Carol also until this season.
She seems to have a hidden agenda. Maybe publicity for her books.
It's not like she's independently wealthy.


----------



## Baileylouise

You can tell that Carol and Bethanny will be new BFFs next season, now that Heather is gone moving from one powerful woman to the next. I still kind of like her though.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Longchamp said:


> +1. I used to like Carol also until this season.
> *She seems to have a hidden agenda. Maybe publicity for her books.*
> It's not like she's independently wealthy.



Not hidden at all. It's always been painfully clear that's why she joined the Housewives.


----------



## shoegal

Longchamp said:


> +1. I used to like Carol also until this season.
> She seems to have a hidden agenda. Maybe publicity for her books.
> It's not like she's independently wealthy.




They all join to promote something don't they? That doesn't make her horrible. And her book was written prior to joining the show. I actually like Carol and Heather. Luanne is a pretentious hypocritical snob. Of course when she makes her digs she's only joking. She likes Bethenney but toast to bringing her down? Ok


----------



## Bentley1

lulilu said:


> What a mess that reunion was.  I really don't like Carole.  She was playing Bethenny's mouthpiece about the ex (although if true, it's awful what he does).  She has Heather playing her guard dog -- ineffectively as Heather is so unlikeable.  And Carole is so pleased with herself (and her "great ***").  She is a snob who thinks she is a Kennedy.  That BF cannot be in love with her wrinkled face and body -- he is along for the publicity (how important is that for chefs?).




+1
What I dislike most about her is her arrogance & smugness. Never liked her, dislike her even more know.
She needs to take a hike with her guard dog aka Heather.


----------



## floatinglili

Is t it funny how we interpret characters so differently. I remember luann's whole 'countess' thing, but she never really got under my skin in the way that Carole has. I actually experience luann has being fairly grounded and warm. She doesn't seem to want to tear others down for the sake of it. 

Carole is more 'cool kid' try hard. Her humour can remind me of a slightly British way of taking people down a peg or two (humorously) in an effort to boost your own popularity. She's competitive.


----------



## slang

shoegal said:


> They all join to promote something don't they? That doesn't make her horrible. And her book was written prior to joining the show. I actually like Carol and Heather. Luanne is a pretentious hypocritical snob. Of course when she makes her digs she's only joking. She likes Bethenney but toast to bringing her down? Ok



I agree!

Lu is a pretentious snob. I still remember in on of the earlier seasons her giving Bethenney crap for introducing them to their driver for the night using their first names. Lu only wanted to be introduced as Mrs delassep or countess not as Luann


----------



## shoegal

floatinglili said:


> Is t it funny how we interpret characters so differently. I remember luann's whole 'countess' thing, but she never really got under my skin in the way that Carole has. I actually experience luann has being fairly grounded and warm. She doesn't seem to want to tear others down for the sake of it.
> 
> Carole is more 'cool kid' try hard. Her humour can remind me of a slightly British way of taking people down a peg or two (humorously) in an effort to boost your own popularity. She's competitive.




So her basically admitting to toasting to the take down of Bethenny wasn't just for the sake of it? Carole arrogant? She's dating a no name chef. Meanwhile Lu says things like you don't date your friend's help. Can Carole be messy sharing info? Sure but that's the nature of the whole franchise.


----------



## floatinglili

I find luann more likeable than Carole. Funny how we all differ isn't it.


----------



## Jayne1

I like them all. They're an intelligent, independent, attractive, mostly successful group.  They can have real conversations. They have so much more going for them than some of the HWs from other series.  I can't help but like this group, by default.


----------



## Nahreen

No fan of Carole. She was an *** to Lu already at the beginning re her designer friends. Besides I can't understand how she can be a princess when the country her hubby was from no longer has that type of government. The same goes for Lu.


----------



## floatinglili

Jayne1 said:


> I like them all. They're an intelligent, independent, attractive, mostly successful group.  They can have real conversations. They have so much more going for them than some of the HWs from other series.  I can't help but like this group, by default.




I am always worn down by the end of each series in all the franchises. 
Romana drove me so crazy a season or two ago that I promised never to watch again. But I have enjoyed this season more than I thought I would. Dorinda was a big part of that. Was glad Sonja pulled her clothing line together also.


----------



## swags

floatinglili said:


> *I am always worn down by the end of each series in all the franchises. *
> Romana drove me so crazy a season or two ago that I promised never to watch again. But I have enjoyed this season more than I thought I would. Dorinda was a big part of that. Was glad Sonja pulled her clothing line together also.



Me too! I feel like I ate too many chocolates by the end.  Or had one too many glasses of wine. 
I did like this season much better than the Aviva seasons. 
I would take Jill Zarin back. I know a lot don't like her but I prefer her to Heather.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sonja reminds me of Lexi Featherston.  Way to flash the camera in the middle of the reunion, gurl.  

Every time I see Adam, I think he is Justin-Bobby.  I finally wound up googling whether he had a new gig masquerading as this "Adam guy".  

Everyone's glittery ensembles with the cheesy jewels are just gauche.  Carole's makeup looked great for once, Heather's actual dress was nice, and Bethenny looked acceptable but the rest of the ladies, SHEESH.


----------



## floatinglili

swags said:


> Me too! I feel like I ate too many chocolates by the end.  Or had one too many glasses of wine.
> 
> I did like this season much better than the Aviva seasons.
> 
> I would take Jill Zarin back. I know a lot don't like her but I prefer her to Heather.




 Left was Jill booted? Because Bethanny  didn't like her any more? She seemed really a decent person.


----------



## Jayne1

Beth got some serious fillers. They're making little bumps in her nasal lines.


----------



## Graw

Carole isn't nice, she's quieter than the rest of the group, but conniving.  She will tear someone down and pretend to be a coy victim. 

She absolutely stirs up drama and sits back like a mouse waiting for Heather to attack.  Now it will be Bethany next season.

I don't know if Adam genuinely likes her or not, but he does stand to gain a tremendous amount by dating her.   Even being mentioned on television benefits a chef for 15 minutes which is enough to start a career. 

Luann has her faults, but Carole is s Channel changer.  Luann has a story line, life and doesn't rip people apart.

Agree with other posts [emoji4]



lulilu said:


> What a mess that reunion was.  I really don't like Carole.  She was playing Bethenny's mouthpiece about the ex (although if true, it's awful what he does).  She has Heather playing her guard dog -- ineffectively as Heather is so unlikeable.  And Carole is so pleased with herself (and her "great ***").  She is a snob who thinks she is a Kennedy.  That BF cannot be in love with her wrinkled face and body -- he is along for the publicity (how important is that for chefs?).







Longchamp said:


> +1. I used to like Carol also until this season.
> She seems to have a hidden agenda. Maybe publicity for her books.
> It's not like she's independently wealthy.







Bentley1 said:


> +1
> What I dislike most about her is her arrogance & smugness. Never liked her, dislike her even more know.
> She needs to take a hike with her guard dog aka Heather.







shoegal said:


> So her basically admitting to toasting to the take down of Bethenny wasn't just for the sake of it? Carole arrogant? She's dating a no name chef. Meanwhile Lu says things like you don't date your friend's help. Can Carole be messy sharing info? Sure but that's the nature of the whole franchise.







floatinglili said:


> Is t it funny how we interpret characters so differently. I remember luann's whole 'countess' thing, but she never really got under my skin in the way that Carole has. I actually experience luann has being fairly grounded and warm. She doesn't seem to want to tear others down for the sake of it.
> 
> Carole is more 'cool kid' try hard. Her humour can remind me of a slightly British way of taking people down a peg or two (humorously) in an effort to boost your own popularity. She's competitive.


----------



## Bentley1

Graw said:


> Carole isn't nice, she's quieter than the rest of the group, but conniving.  She will tear someone down and pretend to be a coy victim.
> 
> She absolutely stirs up drama and sits back like a mouse waiting for Heather to attack.  Now it will be Bethany next season.
> 
> I don't know if Adam genuinely likes her or not, but he does stand to gain a tremendous amount by dating her.   Even being mentioned on television benefits a chef for 15 minutes which is enough to start a career.
> 
> Luann has her faults, but Carole is s Channel changer.  Luann has a story line, life and doesn't rip people apart.
> 
> Agree with other posts [emoji4]




Yes! Totally agree with you!
I see right through her and that mousey way she tries to present herself. 
Very transparent to me & makes her even more unlikeable. I much prefer the likes of Lu who are outspoken than Carole's fake nice girl act.


----------



## Michele26

Bentley1 said:


> Yes! Totally agree with you!
> I see right through her and that mousey way she tries to present herself.
> Very transparent to me & makes her even more unlikeable. I much prefer the likes of Lu who are outspoken than* Carole's fake nice girl act*.




Add me to the list of not liking Carole she reminds me of an old woman who is still trying to be a hippie.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Bentley1 said:


> Yes! Totally agree with you!
> I see right through her and that mousey way she tries to present herself.
> Very transparent to me & makes her even more unlikeable. I much prefer the likes of Lu who are outspoken than Carole's fake nice girl act.


Yes! I agree with you. Can't stand Carole. I don't mind LuAnn.


----------



## Florasun

DrDior said:


> Speaking for myself, not a huge fan of people who feel their personal beliefs are a substitute for science.



OMG can I quote you? Luv what u just said!


----------



## slang

I guess I'm the only one but I think Carole is fabulous! 

Luanne & Ramona on the other hand - I think they are double talking snakes!


----------



## floatinglili

Tbh they are all nice people in a normal social way. This show brings out the worst in them - and in us lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Michele26 said:


> Add me to the list of not liking Carole she reminds me of an old woman who is still trying to be a hippie.



I don't see anything wrong with being an old lady hippie - as long as thats truly who you are.  Carole doesn't strike me as a genuine hippie.  More like a wanna be hipster


----------



## floatinglili

Tbh I think her upper class hippie runs fairly deep. But I have been around enough hippies to know their sincerely grandiose opinions are no more worthy than the more conservative opinions of anyone else.


----------



## lp640

*Josh Taekman, the husband of Real Housewife of New York, Kristen Taekman, is listed as a paying subscriber to Ashley Madison*



> The husband of Real Housewife of New York, Kristen Taekman, is listed as a paying subscriber to Ashley Madison Daily Mail Online can reveal.
> 
> A user who appears to be 46-year-old Josh Taekman, first logged onto the site in June 2011 using the email JTeezy012@gmail.com. He also used the email SeanThomas012@gmail.com.
> The energy supplement entrepreneur who has two children with his model wife of ten years, Kristen, 38, logged on and had 62 paid transactions, and spent thousands on the cheaters' site.




: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...als-defends-says-not-d-bag.html#ixzz3jlkHWrzT


----------



## swags

lp640 said:


> *Josh Taekman, the husband of Real Housewife of New York, Kristen Taekman, is listed as a paying subscriber to Ashley Madison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...als-defends-says-not-d-bag.html#ixzz3jlkHWrzT



Maybe Kristin will be asked to return.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Uh ohs..


----------



## paper_flowers

I'm not surprised


----------



## nycmom

slang said:


> I guess I'm the only one but I think Carole is fabulous!
> 
> Luanne & Ramona on the other hand - I think they are double talking snakes!



You're not alone I would definitely choose to hang with Carole over Luanne and Ramona.

I am not crazy about Kristen but if that story is true I feel awful for her, and for all of the AM spouses, I know people keep saying its karma but not for the wives/husbands...so sad and unfair to them.


----------



## zippie

Sweetpea83 said:


> Uh ohs..


   l


LOL


----------



## Sassys

nycmom said:


> You're not alone I would definitely choose to hang with Carole over Luanne and Ramona.
> 
> I am not crazy about Kristen but if that story is true I feel awful for her, and for all of the AM spouses, I know people keep saying its karma but not for the wives/husbands...so sad and unfair to them.



I feel bad for her. She's a ditz, but is harmless and doesn't deserve this. No karma for her


----------



## Sassys

My money says Peter from RHofATL is on the Ashley Madison website.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> My money says Peter from RHofATL is on the Ashley Madison website.



Probably used Cynthia's credit card.


----------



## Jayne1

lp640 said:


> *Josh Taekman, the husband of Real Housewife of New York, Kristen Taekman, is listed as a paying subscriber to Ashley Madison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...als-defends-says-not-d-bag.html#ixzz3jlkHWrzT


Remember when they were on the trip and talking about cheating.  Actually, I think they were talking about staying married for 20 years, even with an affair or two and Kristen said, "well, at least be discreet about the affair."  Something like that.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> My money says Peter from RHofATL is on the Ashley Madison website.



But would he be smart enough not to get caught?? Given his taste in strip clubs I would guess he is on whatever the cheaper, uglier version of Ashley Madison is.

I will feel bad for Kristen if the news is true but it wouldn't be surprising at all. Most times he is on the show he is treating her like crap.


----------



## AECornell

I literally laughed so hard that I just pulled something in my back!



swags said:


> Probably used Cynthia's credit card.


----------



## sgj99

floatinglili said:


> Is t it funny how we interpret characters so differently. I remember luann's whole 'countess' thing, but she never really got under my skin in the way that Carole has. I actually experience luann has being fairly grounded and warm. She doesn't seem to want to tear others down for the sake of it.
> 
> Carole is more 'cool kid' try hard. Her humour can remind me of a slightly British way of taking people down a peg or two (humorously) in an effort to boost your own popularity. She's competitive.





slang said:


> I agree!
> 
> Lu is a pretentious snob. I still remember in on of the earlier seasons her giving Bethenney crap for introducing them to their driver for the night using their first names. Lu only wanted to be introduced as Mrs delassep or countess not as Luann



the first season Carole was on i noticed that she and LuAnne were very similar - they both have elitist attitudes.  Carole just masks hers better, especially in her blogs because she's a writer and is better with words than Lu.  but they are both snobs.


----------



## Cherrasaki

sgj99 said:


> the first season Carole was on i noticed that she and LuAnne were very similar - they both have elitist attitudes.  Carole just masks hers better, especially in her blogs because she's a writer and is better with words than Lu.  but they are both snobs.



Agree 100%.  Carole is a little bit better at masking her snobbery then LuAnne.  But LuAnne's snobbery is just so ingrained at this point that it just comes natural to her and she doesn't give it a second thought. :greengrin:

And Kristen's hubby has been denying that he was ever on AM. Riiiiiiight!


----------



## kemilia

buzzytoes said:


> But would he be smart enough not to get caught?? Given his taste in strip clubs I would guess he is on whatever the cheaper, uglier version of Ashley Madison is.
> 
> I will feel bad for Kristen if the news is true but it wouldn't be surprising at all. *Most times he is on the show he is treating her like crap*.



This. 

Hope she dumps him. While she is a ditz, she deserves someone much better than him.


----------



## Michele26

floatinglili said:


> Tbh I think her upper class hippie runs fairly deep. But I have been around enough hippies to know their sincerely grandiose opinions are no more worthy than the more conservative opinions of anyone else.



IMO, Carole fits right in with so many others that live & work in Manhattan & DC.  

ETA: I have to google where she was educated.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I've always like Kristen.

He got cold busted and boy did he backtrack from yesterday.


----------



## floatinglili

kemilia said:


> This.
> 
> Hope she dumps him. While she is a ditz, she deserves someone much better than him.


what a douchebag


----------



## floatinglili

Just got through most of reunion part 1

omg bethany's description of her husband and the 'shiny things' (him 'not wanting to give up fame')
She must have been one of the most unremittingly selfish wife I have ever seen on television - lord spare me! there is no way she should ever have married. I'm not surprised he wants to take her down a few notches, she would certainly have left me a burning, bitter shell!!

Carole tradestamping John John as hers, well we've seen that kind of territorial behavior from her before about who 'owns the friends'  lol its a conversation I'd have thought most relevant to tween girls new to junior high! But of course Carole is queen of the mean girls, so her say rules ... 
I want the number of her 'facialist' though...

And yes, the fashion was disappointing overall. Loved Heather's green - but can't get used to the bras-as-clothes thing no matter how hard I try...


----------



## DC-Cutie

are Carole and Heather still cool?  there seemed to be some weird energy between them on the couch.  Seems like Carole is team Bethenny and has left Heather in the dust.


----------



## slang

There was a pic on social media of them out to dinner, they seem fine


----------



## Ladybug09

lp640 said:


> *Josh Taekman, the husband of Real Housewife of New York, Kristen Taekman, is listed as a paying subscriber to Ashley Madison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...als-defends-says-not-d-bag.html#ixzz3jlkHWrzT




Dang, that sucks for her.


----------



## Sassys

Andy must be PISSED, this came out after the Reunion was taped. Wonder if he is having her come on to WWHL, when it comes back from summer hiatus.

*EXCLUSIVE: A cheat AND a liar - how Real Housewives of New York star Kristen  Taekman's husband Josh denied betraying her for years on Ashley Madison -  despite 62 paid transactions - then only admitted he had 'signed up'*


*Josh Taekman, the millionaire  husband of model Kristen Taekman, denied he was an Ashley Madison member when  confronted by Daily Mail Online*
*He claimed it was 'f***ing bananas',  that he was a victim of fraud, and demanded the data be removed from the  website*
*Hours later he admitted being a  member - but didn't admit to the 62 times he logged in and paid for using the  cheating site*
*He joined when she was pregnant with  their second child and used it month after month - including the day  after **Christmas*
*Josh's statement said he and his wife  wanted to 'work past' this - and last year **Kristen said of  Josh: 'He is not a d***** bag.'*
*Kristen's best friend is Brandi  Glanville, whose marriage broke up over Eddie Cibrian's adultery with LeAnn  Rimes*
*SCROLL FOR FULL LIST OF  TRANSACTIONS *
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3210428/Real-Housewives-New-York-star-Kristen-Taekman-s-husband-Josh-denied-betraying-years-Ashley-Madison-despite-62-paid-transactions-admitted-signed-up.html#ixzz3jqise6QH


----------



## Sassys

*HE LIED, HE LIED, THEN HE LIED SOME MORE.... WHAT TAEKMAN  TOLD DAILY MAIL ONLINE*

DM:  Josh, your name has come up on the Ashley Madison  website and I wondered if that's something you would care to comment  on?
Josh:  I don't understand. Hello? Can you hear me?
DM:  I can hear you fine.
Josh:  Hold on a second. I got to get in reception here. Hello? Can you hear  me?
DM:  I can hear you  perfectly.
Josh:  I'm sorry I couldn't hear anything I'm in a bad reception  area.
DM:  Your name has come up on the Ashley Madison  website database and I just wondered if that's something you would comment on at  all?
Josh:  I don't understand what that is
DM:  The Ashley Madison website. It's the infidelity  dating site.
Josh:  Oh the thing that's in the papers right now?
DM:  Yes exactly. Your name has come up as being a  subscriber to it.
Josh:  Oh not a shot in hell. Absolutely not.
DM:  So are you saying that somebody used your name  spuriously?
Josh:  They must have because I have no knowledge of that. This is the first I've ever  heard of it.
DM:  Well what's your reaction to that? Basically it's  looks like you've subscribed from 2011 through to 2014 with multiple payments on  a credit card linked to your address.
Josh:  (Long silence) I have no idea about that.
DM:  So you're denying it.
Josh:  Yes totally. This is crazy. So what do I do about that? How do I find out?  That's crazy. I've been in LA and I saw it on TV the other day on something like  the Today show and we were laughing about it. I'm like that's f***ing  bananas.
DM:  So you're saying you're not a subscriber to  Ashley Madison.
Josh:  No. Hopefully I'm not going to be put in any article.
DM:  Well your name is definitely down there and  obviously we'll reflect your denial but you're in  there.
Josh:  Well I need you to remove it because that's not me.
DM: I can't remove any data.
Josh:  Well I don't understand it. I just don't understand what this really means. It  is what it is but it's definitely someone fraudulently using my name and  number.
He then hung up 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3210428/Real-Housewives-New-York-star-Kristen-Taekman-s-husband-Josh-denied-betraying-years-Ashley-Madison-despite-62-paid-transactions-admitted-signed-up.html#ixzz3jqjdgVEY


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> *HE LIED, HE LIED, THEN HE LIED SOME MORE.... WHAT TAEKMAN  TOLD DAILY MAIL ONLINE*
> 
> DM:  Josh, your name has come up on the Ashley Madison  website and I wondered if that's something you would care to comment  on?
> Josh: * I don't understand. Hello? Can you hear me?*
> DM:  I can hear you fine.
> Josh:  *Hold on a second. I got to get in reception here. Hello? *Can you hear  me?
> DM:  I can hear you  perfectly.
> Josh: * I'm sorry I couldn't hear anything I'm in a bad reception * area.
> DM:  Your name has come up on the Ashley Madison  website database and I just wondered if that's something you would comment on at  all?
> Josh: * I don't understand what that is*
> DM:  The Ashley Madison website. It's the infidelity  dating site.
> Josh:  Oh the thing that's in the papers right now?
> DM:  Yes exactly. Your name has come up as being a  subscriber to it.
> Josh:  Oh not a shot in hell. Absolutely not.
> DM:  So are you saying that somebody used your name  spuriously?
> Josh:  They must have because I have no knowledge of that. This is the first I've ever  heard of it.
> DM:  Well what's your reaction to that? Basically it's  looks like you've subscribed from 2011 through to 2014 with multiple payments on  a credit card linked to your address.
> Josh:  (Long silence) I have no idea about that.
> DM:  So you're denying it.
> Josh:  Yes totally. This is crazy. So what do I do about that? How do I find out?  That's crazy. I've been in LA and I saw it on TV the other day on something like  the Today show and we were laughing about it. I'm like that's f***ing  bananas.
> DM:  So you're saying you're not a subscriber to  Ashley Madison.
> Josh:  No. Hopefully I'm not going to be put in any article.
> DM:  Well your name is definitely down there and  obviously we'll reflect your denial but you're in  there.
> Josh:  Well I need you to remove it because that's not me.
> DM: I can't remove any data.
> Josh:  Well I don't understand it. I just don't understand what this really means. It  is what it is but it's definitely someone fraudulently using my name and  number.
> He then hung up
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3210428/Real-Housewives-New-York-star-Kristen-Taekman-s-husband-Josh-denied-betraying-years-Ashley-Madison-despite-62-paid-transactions-admitted-signed-up.html#ixzz3jqjdgVEY



deflect, deflect, deflect, deflect........


----------



## AECornell

I'm not sure I understand the MO of the people who outed that information. It's not like Anonymous who does things for the public good, this was just an @sshole hacking thing. It's going to ruin so many people's lives.

Personally, I wouldn't want to know. Maybe that's because there's no way in hell my husband is on there, but I wouldn't want to know. I wouldn't want to know about anyone else I know either.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I feel bad for the people who will be blindsided by this information. To know that their SO or spouse betrayed them in such a way must be very embarrassing as well as hurtful. I wonder if Kristen really knew about this?  I can't imagine she would stay in the marriage knowing he actively pursued cheating on her.  But you never know what goes on in someone's marriage.


----------



## pursegrl12

Cherrasaki said:


> I feel bad for the people who will be blindsided by this information. To know that their SO or spouse betrayed them in such a way must be very embarrassing as well as hurtful. I wonder if Kristen really knew about this?  *I can't imagine she would stay in the marriage knowing he actively pursued cheating on her.*  But you never know what goes on in one's marriage.



i believe it. he is providing her a lifestyle that she would never be able to have without him.


----------



## horse17

lp640 said:


> *Josh Taekman, the husband of Real Housewife of New York, Kristen Taekman, is listed as a paying subscriber to Ashley Madison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...als-defends-says-not-d-bag.html#ixzz3jlkHWrzT


he's so gross to me...not surprised he needs to pay for it


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> I'm not sure I understand the MO of the people who outed that information. It's not like Anonymous who does things for the public good, this was just an @sshole hacking thing. It's going to ruin so many people's lives.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't want to know. Maybe that's because there's no way in hell my husband is on there, but I wouldn't want to know. I wouldn't want to know about anyone else I know either.


 
Wouldn't you want to know If your husband is putting you in medical danger (STD)?


----------



## buzzytoes

Does anyone know how Ashley Madison works? I thought it was like Match.com for married people but I am not understanding where these "paid transactions" come in. Does that mean Josh paid to contact 60something different people?? Or do they pay for an actual date? Is it a prostitution site? I am so confused.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> Does anyone know how Ashley Madison works? I thought it was like Match.com for married people but I am not understanding where these "paid transactions" come in. Does that mean Josh paid to contact 60something different people?? Or do they pay for an actual date? Is it a prostitution site? I am so confused.


 
No clue how it works, I was confused as well. Some times he paid $19.99 and then there was a time he paid $75.00


----------



## barbie444

I read that you pay for credits and credits are used to message people so like $19 is like 19 credits and $250 is a 100 credits or your money back guaranteed if you dont have an affair. I read it on the daily mail.


Sassys said:


> No clue how it works, I was confused as well. Some times he paid $19.99 and then there was a time he paid $75.00


----------



## MAGJES

Jayne1 said:


> I like them all. They're an intelligent, independent, attractive, mostly successful group.  They can have real conversations. They have so much more going for them than some of the HWs from other series.  I can't help but like this group, by default.


I agree.


slang said:


> I guess I'm the only one but I think Carole is fabulous!
> 
> Luanne & Ramona on the other hand - I think they are double talking snakes!



I think Carole is fabulous as well. Shame on the poster here that described her as having a wrinkled body and face.


----------



## Michele26

Most wives can sense when something is not right in their marriages. If this is the first time, Kristen is finding out that she married a cheater my heart goes out to her. The pain you feel when you know that your husband cheated is a pain I don't wish on anyone.


----------



## horse17

I feel very bad for her...but the show did not portray her in a good light..IMO...she was always complaining, *****ing, etc....of course we know nothing about what really happens behind the door, but it was clear they were having problems..NOT in any way an excuse to cheat...BTW..


----------



## tesi

amazing that kristen right now is complaining about dorinda's john being inappropriate in his behavior toward her&#8230;...


----------



## Ladybug09

Cherrasaki said:


> I feel bad for the people who will be blindsided by this information. To know that their SO or spouse betrayed them in such a way must be very embarrassing as well as hurtful. I wonder if Kristen really knew about this?  I can't imagine she would stay in the marriage knowing he actively pursued cheating on her.  But you never know what goes on in someone's marriage.




They already know....have some idea.






MAGJES said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> I think Carole is fabulous as well. Shame on the poster here that described her as having a wrinkled body and face.




 The same way you think she is fabulous, it is the right of the other poster to think that she has a shrivled old lady body. It's her opinion. The same way you're allowed to have one, she's allowed have one too. Agree to disagree.






Michele26 said:


> Most wives can sense when something is not right in their marriages. If this is the first time, Kristen is finding out that she married a cheater my heart goes out to her. The pain you feel when you know that your husband cheated is a pain I don't wish on anyone.






Michelle, you took the words right out of my mouth. Most people know when their significant other is not being faithful and true to them. You may not know to what extent exactly, but most have some kind of feeling when something isn't right.




tesi said:


> amazing that kristen right now is complaining about dorinda's john being inappropriate in his behavior toward her...


I see nothing wrong with her comment about that. He, her husband,  may be circumspect in his behavior towards her friends and around her, but that doesn't negate the fact that he might still be cheating and dipping in the pond elsewhere.


----------



## MAGJES

Ladybug09 said:


> The same way you think she is fabulous, it is the right of the other poster to think that she has a shrivled old lady body. It's her opinion. The same way you're allowed to have one, she's allowed have one too. Agree to disagree.
> 
> e.



*This is not an example of "agree to disagree." * Saying I like her dress and the other poster saying she doesn't like her dress because it's ugly - that's an example....



Making fun of someone's body just because they have aged is immature and distasteful.  Yes - she has a right to her opinion but when she continues to make offensive posts when referring to older women ......well - I find it very "mean girl" .......as if older women are second class......but.that's what the ignore button is for so problem solved!


----------



## buzzytoes

Carol's overbite seems excessive on the reunion. Did she get new veneers?? Maybe I just never see her in profile.


----------



## beantownSugar

buzzytoes said:


> Does anyone know how Ashley Madison works? I thought it was like Match.com for married people but I am not understanding where these "paid transactions" come in. Does that mean Josh paid to contact 60something different people?? Or do they pay for an actual date? Is it a prostitution site? I am so confused.


The site is free for women and men have to pay.

In paying, you're paying to be able to communicate with the women, i.e. to be able to chat or send messages or to read messages women send you. The site is literally useless, for men, unless they pay to communicate.

It's not paying for a date or for prostitution.

& the pay scale varies, like you can purchase an affair guarantee (or your money back) or you can purchase credits which are used when you send/read messages.


----------



## Graw

If he spent $5 or $1500 cheating is cheating.  Josh cheated on Kristen, unless his identity was stolen .  Watching the season, I can not be surprised he would cheat on Kristen, but I wouldn't wish or want that for anyone.



floatinglili said:


> Just got through most of reunion part 1
> 
> omg bethany's description of her husband and the 'shiny things' (him 'not wanting to give up fame')
> She must have been one of the most unremittingly selfish wife I have ever seen on television - lord spare me! there is no way she should ever have married. I'm not surprised he wants to take her down a few notches, she would certainly have left me a burning, bitter shell!!
> 
> Carole tradestamping John John as hers, well we've seen that kind of territorial behavior from her before about who 'owns the friends'  lol its a conversation I'd have thought most relevant to tween girls new to junior high! But of course Carole is queen of the mean girls, so her say rules ...
> I want the number of her 'facialist' though...
> 
> And yes, the fashion was disappointing overall. Loved Heather's green - but can't get used to the bras-as-clothes thing no matter how hard I try...



Carole doesn't own a person and her true aggression came out. 



DC-Cutie said:


> are Carole and Heather still cool?  there seemed to be some weird energy between them on the couch.  Seems like Carole is team Bethenny and has left Heather in the dust.


Bad energy and obvious they are on the outs, likely "together" for the reunion.  Going to dinner doesn't make you friends.



Cherrasaki said:


> I feel bad for the people who will be blindsided by this information. To know that their SO or spouse betrayed them in such a way must be very embarrassing as well as hurtful. I wonder if Kristen really knew about this?  I can't imagine she would stay in the marriage knowing he actively pursued cheating on her.  But you never know what goes on in someone's marriage.



You never know, but they way she condemned Dorinda's boyfriend and his integrity I can only imagine what she will do about her husband of 10 years given the fact that he has so many "transactions" on the adultery website. Who knows what other cats will come out of the bag. 



tesi said:


> amazing that kristen right now is complaining about dorinda's john being inappropriate in his behavior toward her...



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Jayne1

MAGJES said:


> I think Carole is fabulous as well. Shame on the poster here that described her as having a wrinkled body and face.



I like Carole, especially now that she's given up, for the most part, the princess schtick. 

She's doing the Carrie Bradshaw thing, which is fine by me, she doesn't have kids, she can do what she wants.

I also think she has a great look, over bite and all. In fact, I think she emphasized the overbite with the veneers, so she must like it.  I kind of do too, very Carly Simon.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Andy must be PISSED, this came out after the Reunion was taped. Wonder if he is having her come on to WWHL, when it comes back from summer hiatus.



First thing I thought. He's having a hissy fit.


----------



## floatinglili

buzzytoes said:


> Carol's overbite seems excessive on the reunion. Did she get new veneers?? Maybe I just never see her in profile.




She looked best ever at the reunion! I want to drink from her fountain of youth!


----------



## L etoile

I figured Kristen was going to be off the show for next season, but not anymore! This will be ratings gold. She was so boring this season. Her husband's scandal will keep her relevant for Bravo.


----------



## AECornell

Just because Kristen has a "storyline" doesn't mean she's any more interesting to watch. I couldn't watch 13 episodes (or however many they do) about her talking about this. She's just not interesting.


----------



## Florasun

sgj99 said:


> the first season Carole was on i noticed that she and LuAnne were very similar - they both have elitist attitudes.  Carole just masks hers better, especially in her blogs because she's a writer and is better with words than Lu.  but they are both snobs.



I doubt if Carole can top this -


----------



## floatinglili

Florasun said:


> I doubt if Carole can top this -
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/fd/51/8d/fd518dc14bb912cb5388d72aa87f803f.gif



I want that gif!!


----------



## Swanky

"LuAnn does her best work in the bathroom" :lolots:


----------



## Jayne1

floatinglili said:


> She looked best ever at the reunion! I want to drink from her fountain of youth!



Just go to her doctor instead. lol


----------



## floatinglili

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> "LuAnn does her best work in the bathroom" :lolots:


That was hilarious, but I did a double take as Carole is usually the first with an off colour sexual innuendo  ...


----------



## AECornell

I'd be surprised if Mario wasn't on that Ashley Madison list. I wouldn't even know how to find out. Don't you use email addresses to search?


----------



## lulilu

Didn't it seem as if Carole, Bethanny and Heather were ganging up on the others?  I like it better when each person responds re their own conduct.  At least you can hear what's being said.  Instead of three people talking over one.


----------



## livethelake

MAGJES said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> I think Carole is fabulous as well. Shame on the poster here that described her as having a wrinkled body and face.



Actually, Carole can be fabulous AND have a wrinkled body and face.  I am a huge Carole fan.  But the reality is that she is not 25 and is showing signs of age.

(I can say this because I'm also fabulous and have a wrinkled body and face  )


----------



## horse17

Im not a huge Carole fan, but I think she looked pretty good in a bikini....I think her body looks better than her face..


----------



## floatinglili

lulilu said:


> Didn't it seem as if Carole, Bethanny and Heather were ganging up on the others?  I like it better when each person responds re their own conduct.  At least you can hear what's being said.  Instead of three people talking over one.


Heather repeated Carole's 'bathroom' gag. ETA: Actually come to think of it, I think it was Bethany? 
I must say that when Carole fights, she fights to win. I wouldn't like to be on the wrong side of her - she goes pretty low.


----------



## nycmom

Michele26 said:


> IMO, Carole fits right in with so many others that live & work in Manhattan & DC.
> 
> ETA: I have to google where she was educated.



I'm not sure what that means but I guess maybe that's why I like her? 

She went to Hunter undergrad and NYU grad school.


----------



## swags

Kristen was seated so the camera didn't even pick her up much of the time. I would have preferred that Heather be seated on the outside! She annoyed me immensely this season. 

At first when the Ashley Madison thing came out about Josh, I did think oh a juicy story for Kristen. But he's saying (quote from People) "I signed up for the site foolishly and ignorantly with a group of friends and I deeply apologize for any embarrassment or pain I have brought to my wife and family," he told PEOPLE in a statement on Monday night. "We both look forward to moving past this and getting on with our lives." 

I see him lying and her believing it. I doubt it will make a good storyline. Someone will throw it in her face is about all I see happening. 

She made a big mistake with her 1st season tagline about not being the sharpest tool in the shed. That label stuck.


----------



## Florasun

AECornell said:


> I'd be surprised if Mario wasn't on that Ashley Madison list. I wouldn't even know how to find out. Don't you use email addresses to search?


that's what I was thinking too!


----------



## Florasun

livethelake said:


> Actually, Carole can be fabulous AND have a wrinkled body and face.  I am a huge Carole fan.  But the reality is that she is not 25 and is showing signs of age.
> 
> (I can say this because I'm also fabulous and have a wrinkled body and face  )


Awww! 
me, too. battle scars from the game of life, LOL.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Ladybug09 said:


> They already know....have some idea.



 I think you're right. Kristen probably had an idea. But sometimes when a spouse or SO is cheating I really think that a person can be blindsided by it for whatever reason.


----------



## swags

Cherrasaki said:


> I think you're right. Kristen probably had an idea. But sometimes when a spouse or SO is cheating I really think that a person can be blindsided by it for whatever reason.



Last season he was absent a lot and she was complaing a lot.  He also seemed to complain about her nagging and not cooking. It didn't look good. 
This season I don't remember many scenes of the two of them interacting. They showed them at events together but  Kristen was sort of back burnered.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

swags said:


> Kristen was seated so the camera didn't even pick her up much of the time.



She hasn't said much but the camera is picking up lots of her grumpy faces.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

AECornell said:


> I'd be surprised if Mario wasn't on that Ashley Madison list. I wouldn't even know how to find out. Don't you use email addresses to search?



Yeah but he could be using AECornell2 @ gmail.com. Searching may be futile.


----------



## AECornell

That's what DH and I were so confused about. Why would people use their REAL email addresses? That's what a fake email for only bad stuff is for!



Vanilla Bean said:


> Yeah but he could be using AECornell2 @ gmail.com. Searching may be futile.


----------



## swags

AECornell said:


> That's what DH and I were so confused about. Why would people use their REAL email addresses? That's what a fake email for only bad stuff is for!



I think the credit cards are what is busting them. Although some were probably dumb enough to use their real email addresses.


----------



## Bentley1

I can't stand Carole but I have to admit I don't find her to look "old & wrinkly?" 
Kristen needs to just go. She was miserable this whole season & she had a nasty look on her face from the first episode straight through to the  reunion.  
The fugly husband totally cheated, I remember him encouraging her to leave &
Go on more girls trips last season, he was so mean to her & very dismissive. Thankfully we only saw him in the background a few times this season, sitting there in his goofy hat with his howdy doody grin.


----------



## Ladybug09

horse17 said:


> Im not a huge Carole fan, but I think she looked pretty good in a bikini....I think her body looks better than her face..




so you're calling her a butterface...






swags said:


> Kristen was seated so the camera didn't even pick her up much of the time. I would have preferred that Heather be seated on the outside! She annoyed me immensely this season.
> 
> At first when the Ashley Madison thing came out about Josh, I did think oh a juicy story for Kristen. But he's saying (quote from People) "I signed up for the site foolishly and ignorantly with a group of friends and I deeply apologize for any embarrassment or pain I have brought to my wife and family," he told PEOPLE in a statement on Monday night. "We both look forward to moving past this and getting on with our lives."
> 
> I see him lying and her believing it. I doubt it will make a good storyline. Someone will throw it in her face is about all I see happening.
> 
> She made a big mistake with her 1st season tagline about not being the sharpest tool in the shed. That label stuck.






He's  an idiot who needs to stop talking.




Cherrasaki said:


> I think you're right. Kristen probably had an idea. But sometimes when a spouse or SO is cheating I really think that a person can be blindsided by it for whatever reason.




I agree that people can be blindsided by that kind of behavior. Especially if the person is being secretive and covering it up well. But intuitively, most people know that something's wrong.






Bentley1 said:


> I can't stand Carole but I have to admit I don't find her to look "old & wrinkly?"
> Kristen needs to just go. She was miserable this whole season & she had a nasty look on her face from the first episode straight through to the  reunion.
> The fugly husband totally cheated, I remember him encouraging her to leave &
> Go on more girls trips last season, he was so mean to her & very dismissive. Thankfully we only saw him in the background a few times this season, sitting there in his goofy hat with his howdy doody grin.


Wrinkles are part of life. No one's disputing that, people can't help wrinkles. And personally I do think you should have them as you age. Grow old gracefully. But Carole is not attractive. Whether she has wrinkles or not. She's a very unattractive woman.


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> so you're calling her a butterface...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's  an idiot who needs to stop talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that people can be blindsided by that kind of behavior. Especially if the person is being secretive and covering it up well. But intuitively, most people know that something's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrinkles are part of life. No one's disputing that, people can't help wrinkles. And personally I do think you should have them as you age. Grow old gracefully. But Carole is not attractive. Whether she has wrinkles or not. She's a very unattractive woman.




She sure isn't! I don't find her attractive at all.


----------



## slang

I don't think Carole is pretty but I do think she is attractive.

I actual don't think may of this cast are "pretty". 

I do like that the NY ladies don't look so plastic and fake like some of the other cities. I like that Heather, Dorinda & Sonja never had their noses fixed - I like a nose that has some character on the face. 

All the ladies have nice bodies,  nice hair and nice skin - not overly botoxed/filled and suntanned.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ramona needs to lay off the fillers, she's looking extra cray cray in the eyes now and her nose area is starting to get that pinched look


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> *I don't think Carole is pretty but I do think she is attractive.*
> 
> I actual don't think may of this cast are "pretty".
> 
> I do like that the NY ladies don't look so plastic and fake like some of the other cities. I like that Heather, Dorinda & Sonja never had their noses fixed - I like a nose that has some character on the face.
> 
> All the ladies have nice bodies,  nice hair and nice skin - not overly botoxed/filled and suntanned.




yes..I also think she is def attractive...maybe until you get up close...lol!


----------



## zippie

Carole's teeth are so gross, I don't understand why she never got them fixed.  She is not attractive!


----------



## lulilu

Carole is the one who calls attention to her looks.  Even in her opening she says she has a great ***.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> I don't think Carole is pretty but I do think she is attractive.
> 
> I actual don't think may of this cast are "pretty".
> 
> I do like that the NY ladies don't look so plastic and fake like some of the other cities. I like that Heather, Dorinda & Sonja never had their noses fixed - I like a nose that has some character on the face.
> 
> All the ladies have nice bodies,  nice hair and nice skin - not overly botoxed/filled and suntanned.



I also think Carole is attractive.

And I agree with you about the less plastic look of the NY women. A few, as you said, have their own noses and it's almost regal in the way they can carry it off.

The other HWs from the various shows, must despise themselves because they cut and pasted everything on the faces and bodies. That's not appealing at all.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

jayne1 said:


> i also think carole is attractive.
> 
> And i agree with you about the less plastic look of the ny women. A few, as you said, have their own noses and it's almost regal in the way they can carry it off.
> 
> The other hws from the various shows, must despise themselves because they cut and pasted everything on the faces and bodies. That's not appealing at all.



+1


----------



## zippie

Old nose


----------



## chowlover2

zippie said:


> Old nose




She doesn't even look like the same person. I find her so much prettier before...


----------



## horse17

zippie said:


> Old nose


did she do something to her eyes too?...that is not a good shot of her


----------



## bagsforme

Bethenny is now dating Marcus Lemonis from The Profit.  He seems to nice of a guy to handle her.


http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/bethenny-frankel-dating-marcus-lemonis--2015268


----------



## bagsforme

horse17 said:


> did she do something to her eyes too?...that is not a good shot of her



Looks like she's had to much botox.  What is up with her teeth?  They are so distracting.


----------



## DrDior

I'm kinda curious: I wonder how many of us could stand this type of scrutiny and comments about our looks? 

I think it must suck to read people think you're ugly.

And, before anyone tosses this out: I'm not convinced that being in any type of public forum, means it's open season. I mean ... this might not be TV, but it is a relatively public forum, no? 

Can you imagine if we were allowed to post what we thought about each others' looks? lol


----------



## Jayne1

DrDior said:


> I'm kinda curious: I wonder how many of us could stand this type of scrutiny and comments about our looks?
> 
> I think it must suck to read people think you're ugly.
> 
> And, before anyone tosses this out: I'm not convinced that being in any type of public forum, means it's open season. I mean ... this might not be TV, but it is a relatively public forum, no?
> 
> Can you imagine if we were allowed to post what we thought about each others' looks? lol



I've noticed that the all the HWs, no matter which show, start off attractive and maintained, but when they see themselves on TV, they come back the next season with a load of filler and maybe plastic surgery.  I think seeing themselves in HD, on large screens, drives them bonkers.  That can't be easy to handle.

Check the first seasons of all the shows -- you'll see less plastic and more real.


----------



## Deco

Jayne1 said:


> I also think Carole is attractive.
> 
> And I agree with you about the less plastic look of the NY women. A few, as you said, have their own noses and it's almost regal in the way they can carry it off.
> 
> The other HWs from the various shows, must despise themselvesbecause *they cut and pasted *everything on the faces and bodies. That's not appealing at all.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> I've noticed that the all the HWs, no matter which show, start off attractive and maintained, but when they see themselves on TV, they come back the next season with a load of filler and maybe plastic surgery.  I think seeing themselves in HD, on large screens, drives them bonkers.  That can't be easy to handle.
> 
> Check the first seasons of all the shows -- you'll see less plastic and more real.



You're right, that's so true. Didn't Andy tell Shannon from OC that she got the HW makeover. By her first reunion she had new teeth, blonder hair, tighter skin etc

I really want veneers but these HW have put me off with their big white chicket teeth. The NY ladies have the best dental work (excluding Sonja lol). Luanne's veneers are great but the best were Jill Zarin's! - very natural


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> You're right, that's so true. Didn't Andy tell Shannon from OC that she got the HW makeover. By her first reunion she had new teeth, blonder hair, tighter skin etc
> 
> I really want veneers but these HW have put me off with their big white chicket teeth. The NY ladies have the best dental work (excluding Sonja lol). Luanne's veneers are great but the best were Jill Zarin's! - very natural



I agree, those veneers, when done well, make me want them too. Some veneers are made so natural looking and they even mimic the natural shape of the teeth, so it the teeth are bit unaligned, so are the veneers.  

I don't think there is one leading lady or man in Hollywood, with their own teeth.  Even David Letterman got new teeth, just not chiclets .  lol Real teeth look shiny on the screen&#8230; watch old movies and the enamel shines.  Porcelain doesn't.

I've noticed that veneers are made sorta thick, for want of a better word and they push the mouth out, it's more prominent when they smile&#8230;  It looks better but I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## lulilu

DrDior said:


> I'm kinda curious: I wonder how many of us could stand this type of scrutiny and comments about our looks?
> 
> I think it must suck to read people think you're ugly.
> 
> And, before anyone tosses this out: I'm not convinced that being in any type of public forum, means it's open season. I mean ... this might not be TV, but it is a relatively public forum, no?
> 
> Can you imagine if we were allowed to post what we thought about each others' looks? lol



I have thought about this and for me pretty is as pretty does.  I find myself disliking the looks of the women whose behavior I don't like.  So I think sometimes it's a criticism that really relates to how they conduct themselves.


----------



## DrDior

Jayne1 said:


> I think seeing themselves in HD, on large screens, drives them bonkers.  That can't be easy to handle.
> 
> Check the first seasons of all the shows -- you'll see less plastic and more real.



You're absolutely right. Seeing one's self in unflattering photos is bad enough. *shudders*


----------



## lovemyevelyne

Fantastic thread...commenting so I can follow!


----------



## Love4H

bagsforme said:


> Bethenny is now dating Marcus Lemonis from The Profit.  He seems to nice of a guy to handle her.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/bethenny-frankel-dating-marcus-lemonis--2015268



But at the reunion she's just said she doesn't want a public man anymore. She said she was dating only men who were not interested in fame, had no social media. And now she's got the TV guy?


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> I've noticed that the all the HWs, no matter which show, start off attractive and maintained, but when they see themselves on TV, they come back the next season with a load of filler and maybe plastic surgery. * I think seeing themselves in HD, on large screens, drives them bonkers.  That can't be easy to handle.*
> 
> Check the first seasons of all the shows -- you'll see less plastic and more real.


of course it drives them bonkers!...or maybe some are just so thick skinned and/or want the limelight,  they don't even care...


I agree with the above poster in regards to talking about their looks..I do not do that as a rule, but I guess on here, I follow the others and make comments too...esp if I don't like someone...then I don't feel bad at all...But these woman put themselves out there for the world to see...and someone like Carole, who is not shy about praising her own as$...well, IMO,  she is fair game....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love4H said:


> But at the reunion she's just said she doesn't want a public man anymore. She said she was dating only men who were not interested in fame, had no social media. And now she's got the TV guy?



she doesn't know what she wants....

and last week she said she was going to go have sex with the guy from Modern Family after WWHL


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmmm, are some nerves getting tapped in this thread....last I looked it's a TV thread and these people are on a TV show so I will keep on commenting...now if I say something about YOU, the POSTER, then you can say something to me, otherwise....moving along.




zippie said:


> Old nose



Interesting



chowlover2 said:


> She doesn't even look like the same person. I find her so much prettier before...


Yeah, she was actually pretty before...she has that emaciated too think look now, which is very aging!


----------



## horse17

^ your right about carole being so thin, but I kind of think that's what keeps her young looking in a way....because she looks really good in clothes...and she tends to dress very young when she's casual....................but then again, her thinness  doesn't do her justice in the face.....


----------



## DrDior

Ladybug09 said:


> Mmmm, are some nerves getting tapped in this thread....last I looked it's a TV thread and these people are on a TV show so I will keep on commenting...now if I say something about YOU, the POSTER, then you can say something to me, otherwise....moving along.



Unh ... no ... my nerves aren't "getting tapped" at all (suggesting that may be the case is, by the way, a personal comment directed at another poster). 

I just made an obvious and fairly valid remark about the scrutiny these women's looks get. On one hand they are criticized for not fixing teeth and on the other they're over-fixed and we point out changes they've made to their noses, while lamenting why they didn't fix their chin or some other part!

Given this level of scrutiny across social media blogs, combined with, as Jayne noted, their own self-criticisms from seeing every imperfection magnified a 1000x, I'm not shocked they're in doctors' offices filling their faces with botox.


----------



## Jayne1

horse17 said:


> ^ your right about carole being so thin, but I kind of think that's what keeps her young looking in a way....because she looks really good in clothes...and she tends to dress very young when she's casual....................but then again, her thinness  doesn't do her justice in the face.....



She looks fabulous in clothes, doesn't she.


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> She looks fabulous in clothes, doesn't she.


 she does....esp when shes formal she looks very chic...


----------



## horse17

watching reunion...I think Ramona looks great....I dont like Bethnny's hair at all...


----------



## buzzytoes

Heather looked oddly pissed while they were showing the London montage. Maybe it was just Resting ***** Face.


----------



## coconutsboston

I don't think Carole looks bad or "old and wrinkly" either.  To me, her teeth are just jarring at times.  I like her makeup on this reunion show.  

Ramona is so selfish with that fake snooze.  She just didn't like the talk being about deceased husbands instead of her husband-plight.


----------



## AECornell

I agree with you DrDior. I wouldn't be able to handle all the scrutiny.

I will say, though, that I think Heather would really benefit from a nose job. It doesn't really have to do so much with size as it does with shape. It just seems uneven and not proportionate to her face.


----------



## slang

Apparently Kristen & Josh had a vow renewal at Tavern on the Green to celebrate their 10 year wedding anniversary. It was taped for the show but never aired.

I wonder how quickly Andy will have that footage edited into a "lost episode" so they can air it after the reunion is finished


----------



## Love4H

The way they all were attacking Sonja at the 3rd part was disgusting to watch. She had a great fashion show, she has a beautiful line of really classy good quality clothing. And I love her jewelry too. So what she sells only online now, so what? 
She clearly executed (with the help of her team) exactly what she had visioned.  And look at that fugly thing Luann had on and was so proudly showing off? Or Bethenny stamping her name on every item she can find. They think their business and product is so much better? Please. I'll wear 70% of Sonja's clothing if I could.


----------



## bagsforme

slang said:


> Apparently Kristen & Josh had a vow renewal at Tavern on the Green to celebrate their 10 year wedding anniversary. It was taped for the show but never aired.
> 
> I wonder how quickly Andy will have that footage edited into a "lost episode" so they can air it after the reunion is finished




People seem to have a vow renewal just before announcing a divorce.  I suppose its a last ditch effort to keep the marriage alive.


----------



## AECornell

According to one report about Ashley Madison, most of the women on the site weren't real. So I doubt very much actual cheating (intercourse, physical intimacy)  actually happened. But I guess you don't know what people's intentions are. Was Josh on there to actually meet someone to sleep with or just to flirt and make his ego bigger?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bentley1 said:


> I can't stand Carole but I have to admit I don't find her to look "old & wrinkly?"
> Kristen needs to just go. She was miserable this whole season & she had a nasty look on her face from the first episode straight through to the  reunion.
> The fugly husband totally cheated, I remember him encouraging her to leave &
> Go on more girls trips last season, he was so mean to her & very dismissive. Thankfully we only saw him in the background a few times this season, sitting there in his goofy hat with his *howdy doody grin*.


----------



## lulilu

The reunion got very ugly IMO at the end.  I was liking Bethenny less and less (and I do like her) for her vicious attacks.  The 3 (and Kristin) were really ganging up on the others.  And throwing some low blows.


----------



## buzzytoes

Love4H said:


> The way they all were attacking Sonja at the 3rd part was disgusting to watch. She had a great fashion show, she has a beautiful line of really classy good quality clothing. And I love her jewelry too. So what she sells only online now, so what?
> She clearly executed (with the help of her team) exactly what she had visioned.  And look at that fugly thing Luann had on and was so proudly showing off? Or Bethenny stamping her name on every item she can find. They think their business and product is so much better? Please. I'll wear 70% of Sonja's clothing if I could.



Their issue is the same as it always is with Sonja - it's the smoke and mirrors bit, not the actual product. Her team said they were going to launch in stores, but didn't. She said Madonna was at her show, she wasn't. She actually managed to put out a product this time, which is commendable, but how long will it last?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm tired of Sonja talking in circles about her business, her partners, the spring collection, just everything...


----------



## Deco

AECornell said:


> According to one report about Ashley Madison, most of the women on the site weren't real. So I doubt very much actual cheating (intercourse, physical intimacy)  actually happened. But I guess you don't know what people's intentions are. Was Josh on there to actually meet someone to sleep with or just to flirt and make his ego bigger?


 I've also heard that many of the "real" women on the site are prostitutes.  The hookups aren't free.  But I do believe it's an active, robust hookup site (though often with pros expecting payment).  I know a guy who is a complete sex addict/maniac.  He travels a bunch for his work, lines up hookups for every night in every city he's in.  He's not picky or discriminating about who the hookups are with, at all.  If it's a toothless, scabby, balding, stinky meth addict looking for $20 for her next hit, he's game.  And he finds them all through his AM app.  I can't imagine where his unit's been, or how many diseases he carries....  The world is a very dirty place.


----------



## Deco

buzzytoes said:


> Their issue is the same as it always is with Sonja - it's the smoke and mirrors bit, not the actual product. Her team said they were going to launch in stores, but didn't. She said Madonna was at her show, she wasn't. *She actually managed to put out a product this time, which is commendable, but how long will it last*?


By the look of her prices, not very long.


----------



## Jayne1

I got the sense that there's a company that had the people to design  and manufacture items for the fashion market and needed a front, a name... and they found Sonja. 

I think Sonja really knows herself and probably doesn't need her stylists, the ones we see on the show, in her bedroom, picking out her clothes, but I also doubt she designed anything for her fashion line.  Maybe made some suggestions.  Knows how to style the models for the catwalk&#8230; but draw, drape or sew?  I don't think she does.


----------



## buzzytoes

Jayne1 said:


> *I got the sense that there's a company that had the people to design  and manufacture items for the fashion market and needed a front, a name... and they found Sonja.
> *
> I think Sonja really knows herself and probably doesn't need her stylists, the ones we see on the show, in her bedroom, picking out her clothes, but I also doubt she designed anything for her fashion line.  Maybe made some suggestions.  Knows how to style the models for the catwalk but draw, drape or sew?  I don't think she does.



That makes sense since the people she calls CFO and CEO are actually investors in the company. I can see her method of design being to describe something while someone draws it and gives her fabric choices. She just seems much too ADD to be able to stick with anything for very long.


----------



## Longchamp

DrDior said:


> I'm kinda curious: I wonder how many of us could stand this type of scrutiny and comments about our looks?
> 
> I think it must suck to read people think you're ugly.
> 
> And, before anyone tosses this out: I'm not convinced that being in any type of public forum, means it's open season. I mean ... this might not be TV, but it is a relatively public forum, no?
> 
> Can you imagine if we were allowed to post what we thought about each others' looks? lol



I agree with the heart of your statement.
I wasnt  a young woman during the start of social media. Now I'm secure in my choices and not sure I would be as offended by comments as others. 
Social media can be nasty esp for young impressionable teenagers/adults.

Don't put yourself on display unnecessarily if you can't take the heat.


----------



## idklol123

ramona falling asleep was priceless


----------



## natcolb65

What the heck is going on with Ramona's lips?!!! She can't even talk right.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

If Sonja actually designed and created all those clothes she would not have ANY time to be on the show.  To put a collection together takes round the clock hands on work.  I call BS on those clothes being "her"designs.  Someone else did all the work and all she has done was attend meetings and give her stamp of approval on the line.


----------



## sgj99

and are the clothes really that nice?  we've seen them on television.  up close and seeing the fabrics and details is different.  also, aren't her sizes in S, M, and L?  if it's a more upscale line than shouldn't it been 2, 4, 8, etc ...?  i have a hard time believing this line is of quality.  Sonja lives in her own little delusional world, watching around St. Tropez with P.Diddy and Madonna.

and did Ramona really fall asleep?  i read somewhere that she got smashed during the long taping because she drank so much wine.  i can actually believe it because she much more subdued than she's been in the past, maybe she was in a "wine-fog."


----------



## buzzytoes

sgj99 said:


> and are the clothes really that nice?  we've seen them on television.  up close and seeing the fabrics and details is different.  also, aren't her sizes in S, M, and L?  if it's a more upscale line than shouldn't it been 2, 4, 8, etc ...?  i have a hard time believing this line is of quality.  Sonja lives in her own little delusional world, watching around St. Tropez with P.Diddy and Madonna.
> 
> and did Ramona really fall asleep?*  i read somewhere that she got smashed during the long taping because she drank so much wine.  i can actually believe it because she much more subdued than she's been in the past, maybe she was in a "wine-fog.*"



Luann was making faces behind her saying she had three glasses of wine and that the nap was due to alcohol.


----------



## sgj99

sgj99 said:


> and are the clothes really that nice?  we've seen them on television.  up close and seeing the fabrics and details is different.  also, aren't her sizes in S, M, and L?  if it's a more upscale line than shouldn't it been 2, 4, 8, etc ...?  i have a hard time believing this line is of quality.  Sonja lives in her own little delusional world, *watching* around St. Tropez with P.Diddy and Madonna.



i meant "yachting."


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I did like the hugging.


----------



## Bentley1

Decophile said:


> I've also heard that many of the "real" women on the site are prostitutes.  The hookups aren't free.  But I do believe it's an active, robust hookup site (though often with pros expecting payment).  I know a guy who is a complete sex addict/maniac.  He travels a bunch for his work, lines up hookups for every night in every city he's in.  He's not picky or discriminating about who the hookups are with, at all.  If it's a toothless, scabby, balding, stinky meth addict looking for $20 for her next hit, he's game.  And he finds them all through his AM app.  I can't imagine where his unit's been, or how many diseases he carries....  The world is a very dirty place.




That Is repulsive. Is he married/attached?


----------



## AECornell

Grosssss. Then again, an addict is an addict, and he has to get his "fix" any way he can.

Do the people on that site have to prove they're married? Like is it only for married people or just marketed that way?



Decophile said:


> I've also heard that many of the "real" women on the site are prostitutes.  The hookups aren't free.  But I do believe it's an active, robust hookup site (though often with pros expecting payment).  I know a guy who is a complete sex addict/maniac.  He travels a bunch for his work, lines up hookups for every night in every city he's in.  He's not picky or discriminating about who the hookups are with, at all.  If it's a toothless, scabby, balding, stinky meth addict looking for $20 for her next hit, he's game.  And he finds them all through his AM app.  I can't imagine where his unit's been, or how many diseases he carries....  The world is a very dirty place.


----------



## bagsforme

I looked on Sonja's website at the clothes.  A few of the evening dresses are nice.  But I wouldn't pay that price them.  

Luann's blue reunion dress was so tacky.  She said it was from her line.  Is that the one from HSN?


----------



## Swanky

LuAnn's dress looked like a cheap prom dress IMO, Sonya's too.  Sonya's wrinkled very badly.
Ramona wasn't sleeping, she was passing out IMO.  She had that drunk/loopy look to me.


----------



## lovemyevelyne

Totally agree about Sonya's dress! It was awful when she stood up to model it. The whole midsection was a wrinkly mess.


----------



## lovemyevelyne

I would love to know who made Carole's dress though!! Anyone know?


----------



## creighbaby

I don't think Ramona was sleeping, I think she faked it so she could get attention. 

How much camera time did whatshername get at the reunion? Gah, she is so boring I can't even remember her name. The one who's husband is on Ashley Madison...

Carole's teeth remind me of these two Brit reality "stars" who also got veneers that didn't fit their mouths.


----------



## beekmanhill

lovemyevelyne said:


> I would love to know who made Carole's dress though!! Anyone know?



http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ony-reunion-what-theyre-wearing/item/10737226


She says it is 15 years old from her closet.  

I get the feeling Carole is done with the whole charade of a show.


----------



## Graw

horse17 said:


> of course it drives them bonkers!...or maybe some are just so thick skinned and/or want the limelight,  they don't even care...
> 
> 
> I agree with the above poster in regards to talking about their looks..I do not do that as a rule, but I guess on here, I follow the others and make comments too...esp if I don't like someone...then I don't feel bad at all...But these woman put themselves out there for the world to see...and someone like Carole, who is not shy about praising her own as$...well, IMO,  she is fair game....






buzzytoes said:


> Heather looked oddly pissed while they were showing the London montage. Maybe it was just Resting ***** Face.


Hmm, seems like her regular and RBF are hard to differentiate



slang said:


> Apparently Kristen & Josh had a vow renewal at Tavern on the Green to celebrate their 10 year wedding anniversary. It was taped for the show but never aired.
> 
> I wonder how quickly Andy will have that footage edited into a "lost episode" so they can air it after the reunion is finished


It must not have the BRAVO luster to be cut, now they will make it a 30 minute special, add old clips of Mario call it  men who stray/ cheating husbands - what are the warning signs ... who knows what they will do with the footage.   



Love4H said:


> The way they all were attacking Sonja at the 3rd part was disgusting to watch. She had a great fashion show, she has a beautiful line of really classy good quality clothing. And I love her jewelry too. So what she sells only online now, so what?
> She clearly executed (with the help of her team) exactly what she had visioned.  And look at that fugly thing Luann had on and was so proudly showing off? Or Bethenny stamping her name on every item she can find. They think their business and product is so much better? Please. I'll wear 70% of Sonja's clothing if I could.



Yes, Sonja has over the top stories, but she has a clothing line.  Enough with attacking her.  



bagsforme said:


> People seem to have a vow renewal just before announcing a divorce.  I suppose its a last ditch effort to keep the marriage alive.


Yes!



lulilu said:


> The reunion got very ugly IMO at the end.  I was liking Bethenny less and less (and I do like her) for her vicious attacks.  The 3 (and Kristin) were really ganging up on the others.  And throwing some low blows.


They were like rabid animals in heat on the prowl for blood with their snide remarks.  Guard your loins! 

Note for next seasons women : If you have a secret keep it to yourself!


----------



## Creativelyswank

DrDior said:


> I'm kinda curious: I wonder how many of us could stand this type of scrutiny and comments about our looks?
> 
> I think it must suck to read people think you're ugly.
> 
> And, before anyone tosses this out: I'm not convinced that being in any type of public forum, means it's open season. I mean ... this might not be TV, but it is a relatively public forum, no?
> 
> Can you imagine if we were allowed to post what we thought about each others' looks? lol


 
I personally think it is disgusting. Why not build other women up. I made a very nice positive comment about girls and body image and it went ignored. So I just lurk now and wonder who are cattier the commenters or the housewives?


----------



## floatinglili

Creativelyswank said:


> I personally think it is disgusting. Why not build other women up. I made a very nice positive comment about girls and body image and it went ignored. So I just lurk now and wonder who are cattier the commenters or the housewives?




I wouldn't worry if a post of yours goes unremarked. Sometimes a great post doesn't need any response. It stands on its own lol. So... Post away!!


----------



## swags

I finally watched part 3 of the reunion. My dislike of the season was Heather. Not sure why she kept going in on Sonja. She doesn't want to help her, at least Carole and Bethenny ordered something from her. 
While I understood not wanting a strange man sleeping it off in next room, Ramona admitted it was her guy and her doing. Leave the countess alone!


----------



## Florasun

I think this is the best group they have had for awhile. I like that there are successful businesswomen, struggling businesswomen, and actual real life drama dealing with divorce, widowhood, alleged alcoholism, and booty calls. Bonus with beautiful homes and fashion. I was getting tired of the fake drama that was being manufactured for the sake of the show.


----------



## summer2815

Carole's eyeshadow was STUNNING during the reunion!


----------



## tomz_grl

summer2815 said:


> Carole's eyeshadow was STUNNING during the reunion!


 
I agree. I noticed it and kept noticing it every time they cut to her. The color on her was gorgeous!


----------



## Jayne1

Florasun said:


> I think this is the best group they have had for awhile. I like that there are successful businesswomen, struggling businesswomen, and actual real life drama dealing with divorce, widowhood, alleged alcoholism, and booty calls. Bonus with beautiful homes and fashion. I was getting tired of the fake drama that was being manufactured for the sake of the show.



Yes, I also said that I really like this group.  All of them.

Funny though, I finally got around to watching the first episode of the reunion and for the first time, I started to dislike Carole a bit. John Kennedy had many, many friends and many felt so close to him, Sonja might not be one, of course, but Carole sounded really possessive and I found it annoying.  She told Sonja not to speak of John Kennedy because he was her family. Really?

I liked her plumped up cheeks, though.


----------



## Florasun

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, I also said that I really like this group.  All of them.
> 
> Funny though, I finally got around to watching the first episode of the reunion and for the first time, I started to dislike Carole a bit. John Kennedy had many, many friends and many felt so close to him, Sonja might not be one, of course, but Carole sounded really possessive and I found it annoying.  She told Sonja not to speak of John Kennedy because he was her family. Really?
> 
> I liked her plumped up cheeks, though.



Yes! I was thinking the same thing. I don't dislike her, but I thought she was being unreasonable. 
They all had wacked out moments this season, Sonja most of all. But my FAVORITE by far was the Countess. "Don't be like all uncool, man."
She should have the family coat of arms re-done and make that the motto. Does anybody know how to say it in Latin?


----------



## slang

I don't believe for a second Sonja was friends with John Kennedy Jr. Sonja lives in her own reality, like claiming Madonna was at her fashion show and she partied with P Diddy on her yacht.
There's no much she says I would believe


----------



## Michele26

I thought Sonja's face & hair looked the best at the reunion. Can't say the same for her dress, though.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> I don't believe for a second Sonja was friends with John Kennedy Jr. Sonja lives in her own reality, like claiming Madonna was at her fashion show and she partied with P Diddy on her yacht.
> There's no much she says I would believe



No, but I bet they spent time in the same circles, doing the party thing.  He used to get around, but settled down by his mid 30s.  And that's around the time Carole met him after he matured and wanted to be taken seriously.

Sonja was younger than JK Jr and I can see them hitting the same party spots not socializing, but being in the same clubs.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> No, but I bet they spent time in the same circles, doing the party thing.  He used to get around, but settled down by his mid 30s.  And that's around the time Carole met him after he matured and wanted to be taken seriously.
> 
> Sonja was younger than JK Jr and I can see them hitting the same party spots not socializing, but being in the same clubs.



Well by that definition ( not socializing but being in the same spot ) I can do some some name dropping too LOL
Let's see, I've shopping for jewellery with Julianne Moore, shopping at LV with Drake, had dinner with John McEnroe and I can't even list the numerous celebs I've had Starbucks with! and here I thought I lived a boring life!


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> No, but I bet they spent time in the same circles, doing the party thing.  He used to get around, but settled down by his mid 30s.  And that's around the time Carole met him&#8230; after he matured and wanted to be taken seriously.
> 
> Sonja was younger than JK Jr and I can see them hitting the same party spots&#8230; not socializing, but being in the same clubs.



Sonja is full of crap. Being in the same room with someone doesn't mean you know them lol. I had 2 Persian Pilates session with Rene Zellweger, but I don't know her lol I've talked to Beyoncé and Jay at three different parties, but I don't know them.

On the list footage episode she claims to use so many psychica, yet known of them could see her going broke, loosing homes and owing millions lmao.


----------



## GoGlam

Jayne1 said:


> No, but I bet they spent time in the same circles, doing the party thing.  He used to get around, but settled down by his mid 30s.  And that's around the time Carole met him after he matured and wanted to be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Sonja was younger than JK Jr and I can see them hitting the same party spots not socializing, but being in the same clubs.




I've heard he used to enjoy a different life than the one he had with Carolyn.  

I wouldn't doubt that Sonja has met and/or spoke to him.  I'm not sure how many times she was around him.. But he spent a lot of time in NYC, did a lot of non-profit/charity work and worked in various business development roles.  He was also an actor and around the party circuit. If Sonja landed JP Morgan's great grandson, I am more than positive they traveled in the same circles as JFK Jr. And I'm sure she has been around him a lot or flirted with him at least. 

Let's not forget JFK Jr. tried to raise money for the ********s, and John Adams Morgan is a wealthy ******** whose relative was running for office.

I believe Sonja in this case.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Well by that definition ( not socializing but being in the same spot ) I can do some some name dropping too LOL
> Let's see, I've shopping for jewellery with Julianne Moore, shopping at LV with Drake, had dinner with John McEnroe and I can't even list the numerous celebs I've had Starbucks with! and here I thought I lived a boring life!





Sassys said:


> Sonja is full of crap. Being in the same room with someone doesn't mean you know them lol. I had 2 Persian Pilates session with Rene Zellweger, but I don't know her lol I've talked to Beyoncé and Jay at three different parties, but I don't know them.
> 
> On the list footage episode she claims to use so many psychica, yet known of them could see her going broke, loosing homes and owing millions lmao.



You're right of course, but Sonja exaggerates.  That's the way she is.  I'm sure she met him and partied with him and in her mind that's partying 'together'.


----------



## TC1

I like Carole and all...but she can stop with the JFK Jr was my "family" and don't talk about my "family". Well, he was in the public eye..so he's fair game as far as a topic goes. She and Anthony were married only 5 years before he passed...so she can stop pretending she was a part of this 30 year epic dynasty friendship.


----------



## lulilu

tc1 said:


> i like carole and all...but she can stop with the jfk jr was my "family" and don't talk about my "family". Well, he was in the public eye..so he's fair game as far as a topic goes. She and anthony were married only 5 years before he passed...so she can stop pretending she was a part of this 30 year epic dynasty friendship.



+1


----------



## DrDior

I went shopping with Steve Martin once. The 8 seconds we spent on the elevator was deeply meaningful. A real soul connection*

I agree with Carole. It's the reference to John-John. Everything I've heard and read suggests his friends called him "John". John-John was a media creation.

*actually, I found Steve-Steve, as we all called him in the elevator, to be a bit of a douche-bag.


----------



## pursegrl12

lulilu said:


> +1




+2

And weren't they cousins? Yes, cousins can be close but it's not like they were brothers


----------



## RueMonge

According to Carole's book Anthony and John were very close...maybe this was magnified during Anthony's illness. That she is still standing after loosing all three of them is remarkable, and I can totally understand how a flip reference to "John John " would take her aback.


----------



## slang

Just because you have a sibling doesn't mean you are close. Anthony had a sister, yet chose to spend his last weeks/days with his cousin John in his house, just the 4 of them waiting for the end. Sounds close to me...

Also, I think Sonja's remark threw Carole off because as she said, in all the years they have known each other Sonja never told Carole she was friends with "John John"


----------



## nycmom

DrDior said:


> I went shopping with Steve Martin once. The 8 seconds we spent on the elevator was deeply meaningful. A real soul connection*
> 
> I agree with Carole. It's the reference to John-John. Everything I've heard and read suggests his friends called him "John". John-John was a media creation.
> 
> *actually, I found Steve-Steve, as we all called him in the elevator, to be a bit of a douche-bag.



lol! yes steve steve is notorious for being basically a jerk (which crushed me) and no one who truly hung with kennedy jr called him john john, im sure they attended many of the same events and parties, but sonjas full of it, in this and most of her name dropping stories


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> I don't believe for a second Sonja was friends with John Kennedy Jr. Sonja lives in her own reality, like claiming Madonna was at her fashion show and she partied with P Diddy on her yacht.
> There's no much she says I would believe



i'm with you, while Sonja may have run in lofty circles when she was married (hasn't she been divorced 10 years now???) she seems to think all these people were her dear friends ... it's quite obvious they weren't.  i don't believe a word that comes out of her mouth.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carole speaks more of her Kennedy connection than her own family...  Does she have siblings?


----------



## Longchamp

I think her maiden name is Difalco. One of 5 children. 2 brothers and 2 sisters.
In her first book she does talk about her family and compares their unrefinement to the Kennedys refinement.
Bet that went over well with the Difalco clan.


----------



## chowlover2

If Anthony were alive, I doubt Carole would be doing reality TV. His family is quite private. I honestly don't know why she signed up for it. I doubt she needed the money.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> If Anthony were alive, I doubt Carole would be doing reality TV. His family is quite private. I honestly don't know why she signed up for it. I doubt she needed the money.



she says that she's still close to Lee, Anthony's mother.  but there has been a lot written that Lee is mortified that Carole is on reality television.  Lee lives a very private life in Paris.


----------



## nycmom

chowlover2 said:


> If Anthony were alive, I doubt Carole would be doing reality TV. His family is quite private. I honestly don't know why she signed up for it. I doubt she needed the money.



I'm guessing publicity for her books, her memoir was a bestseller because of the Kennedy connection, she knew she needed something more for the novels


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> If Anthony were alive, I doubt Carole would be doing reality TV. His family is quite private. I honestly don't know why she signed up for it. I doubt she needed the money.



Because if you're going to do this to your face, you want to show how much better you look.

The first 2 pictures are from the Oprah show and the last 2 I grabbed from the reunion.


----------



## horse17

so, what do you think she had done?.....


----------



## limom

Whatever she did was money well spent, IMO.
She looks 100 times prettier and softer.
She had a mini facelift between two seasons, if I recall correctly.
As far as her association with the Kennedys and all that hoopla, she was only married for five years....
How deep of a connection could she have established? Especially since they never had kids.
I think she might be stretching the truth a bit for her own benefit.


----------



## Prettyn

Carol looks great, her eyeshawdow is very shimmery.


----------



## nycmom

limom said:


> As far as her association with the Kennedys and all that hoopla, she was only married for five years....
> How deep of a connection could she have established? Especially since they never had kids.
> I think she might be stretching the truth a bit for her own benefit.



Well to be fair they were married for 5 but together for 10...


----------



## limom

nycmom said:


> Well to be fair they were married for 5 but together for 10...



Thanks, it does make a difference.
I wonder if Jackie O did give her the time of the day, Jackie did not come across as some easily approachable person.
In addition, Carole's husband was a distant relative himself.


----------



## mundodabolsa

limom said:


> Thanks, it does make a difference.
> I wonder if Jackie O did give her the time of the day, Jackie did not come across as some easily approachable person.
> In addition, Carole's husband was a distant relative himself.



Distant relative?? He was John and Caroline's FIRST cousin.  And John's best friend more importantly.  All of you doubting their connection should really read her first book.  Carole was the one who called the cost guard to report John and Carolyn's plane missing, she was not exactly a minor player in their story.


----------



## nycmom

Yes they were extremely close, each served as best man at the others wedding


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Thanks, it does make a difference.
> I wonder if Jackie O did give her the time of the day, Jackie did not come across as some easily approachable person.



Jackie died in 1994.  Carole married Anthony Radziwill in 1994.  I wonder if she had much contact with his aunt.


----------



## sgj99

mundodabolsa said:


> Distant relative?? He was John and Caroline's FIRST cousin.  And John's best friend more importantly.  All of you doubting their connection should really read her first book.  Carole was the one who called the cost guard to report John and Carolyn's plane missing, she was not exactly a minor player in their story.





nycmom said:


> Yes they were extremely close, each served as best man at the others wedding



yes, Anthony and John (he hated the name "john-john") were very close friends as well as first cousins.  they weren't distant relatives, their mothers were sisters.  John, Carolyn, Anthony and Carole were a very tight little foursome.

and i don't think because someone was married only 5 years they mourn less or have less of a connection to their in-laws, that's not a fair assumption.


----------



## AECornell

Agreed. My husband and I have been together for 9 and married for 4. If something happened to him would people say to me "well they were ONLY married for 4 years"? What kind of bull$hit is that?


----------



## slang

mundodabolsa said:


> Distant relative?? He was John and Caroline's FIRST cousin.  And John's best friend more importantly.  All of you doubting their connection should really read her first book.  Carole was the one who called the cost guard to report John and Carolyn's plane missing, she was not exactly a minor player in their story.



Yes, she was the one who informed the Kennedy's aswell if I remember and also was the one who called the Bessett's to tell them the plane was missing


----------



## TC1

I never doubted the connection. It's what got Carole her first book deal, and probably what got her cast on the show...I'm just saying..we get it..you were BFF's...she just doesn't need to keep bringing it up in a manner that she'd defending the Kennedy dynasty.I'd also heard that Anthony's mom didn't want her to mention her or her family on the show.


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> Because if you're going to do this to your face, you want to show how much better you look.
> 
> The first 2 pictures are from the Oprah show and the last 2 I grabbed from the reunion.



she does look much prettier at the reunion.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> I never doubted the connection. It's what got Carole her first book deal, and probably what got her cast on the show...I'm just saying..we get it..you were BFF's...she just doesn't need to keep bringing it up in a manner that she'd defending the Kennedy dynasty.I'd also heard that Anthony's mom didn't want her to mention her or her family on the show.



I'm tired of it too. Although the Kennedys aren't that special anymore, the last of the aura died with John Jr I still wish she'd leave it.  She's always using her Kennedy connection - she certainly did to sell that book. Oprah wouldn't have had her on if she was just a former ABC employee.

It's not like Sonja was saying horrible things about the guy!  Why tell her not to mention him?


----------



## alexspoilsme

limom said:


> Whatever she did was money well spent, IMO.
> 
> She looks 100 times prettier and softer.
> 
> She had a mini facelift between two seasons, if I recall correctly.
> 
> As far as her association with the Kennedys and all that hoopla, she was only married for five years....
> 
> How deep of a connection could she have established? Especially since they never had kids.
> 
> I think she might be stretching the truth a bit for her own benefit.




My hubby and I don't have kids and we could not be any closer than we are now. Kids don't cement relationships together and aren't necessary for a deep loving bond to occur.


----------



## slang

I don't hear Carole talking about the Kennedy's? - in fact she never talks about anyone other than JFK Jr and that is only b/c he was Anthony's best friend. She never speaks about his sister Caroline or Anthony's sister or any of the Kennedy cousins which is too bad as I'm sure she has dirt.

She has never mentioned the Kennedy's on the show up until this season and only mentioned JFK Jr & Caroline in the context of her grieving and if I remember correctly she only called them "Anthony's cousin and his wife".

Anyone who has read her 1st book knows it has nothing to do with the Kennedy's


----------



## sgj99

alexspoilsme said:


> My hubby and I don't have kids and we could not be any closer than we are now. Kids don't cement relationships together and aren't necessary for a deep loving bond to occur.



i agree.  my husband and i have been married 16 years and are extremely close.


----------



## horse17

I do think Carole can be an elitist, but I don't think she drops the Kennedy/Radziwill name very often...I didn't read her book, but it sounds like she had a bond with John Jr and his wife.....so I can understand her wanting to shut down a nutjob/storyteller like Sonja when she is throwing around a nickname that john's family never called him..


----------



## Baglady41

limom said:


> Whatever she did was money well spent, IMO.
> She looks 100 times prettier and softer.
> She had a mini facelift between two seasons, if I recall correctly.
> As far as her association with the Kennedys and all that hoopla, she was only married for five years....
> How deep of a connection could she have established? Especially since they never had kids.
> I think she might be stretching the truth a bit for her own benefit.



How deep of a connection could you establish in 5 years of marriage? Is that even a real question?! And the comment about children is such B.S. If you don't think people can have a deep and meaningful relationship over the span of 5 years without children, I feel bad for you.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> *I don't hear Carole talking about the Kennedy's? - in fact she never talks about anyone other than JFK Jr and that is only b/c he was Anthony's best friend. She never speaks about his sister Caroline or Anthony's sister or any of the Kennedy cousins* which is too bad as I'm sure she has dirt.
> 
> She has never mentioned the Kennedy's on the show up until this season and only mentioned JFK Jr & Caroline in the context of her grieving and if I remember correctly she only called them "Anthony's cousin and his wife".
> 
> Anyone who has read her 1st book knows it has nothing to do with the Kennedy's



I wonder if she had any connection to other Kennedys. Her husband's family being the Radziwills and not the Kennedys. 

Anyway, she only refers to the star Kenndeys, not the lesser ones&#8230;


----------



## limom

mundodabolsa said:


> Distant relative?? He was John and Caroline's FIRST cousin.  And John's best friend more importantly.  All of you doubting their connection should really read her first book.  Carole was the one who called the cost guard to report John and Carolyn's plane missing, she was not exactly a minor player in their story.





alexspoilsme said:


> My hubby and I don't have kids and we could not be any closer than we are now. Kids don't cement relationships together and aren't necessary for a deep loving bond to occur.



I am referring to the relationship with her in laws not with her deceased husband.
And I stand by my statement, her husband was not a Kennedy.
He was related to Jackie who is herself an in laws.
So shoot me people and get off your high horses!


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder if she had any connection to other Kennedys. Her husband's family being the Radziwills and not the Kennedys.
> 
> Anyway, she only refers to the star Kenndeys, not the lesser ones



I don't think she had any connections to the Kennedy's - other than the 2 who were Anthony's cousins (JFK Jr & Caroline). She has said many times that Anthony wasn't a Kennedy cousin, Andy even said he wanted to market her as a Kennedy cousin when she first started on the show and she refused.

I got the feeling reading between the lines that she didn't even really like the Kennedy's, or at least how they treated the Bessett's after the plane crash. She was Carolyn's best friend and the Kennedy's were not kind to that grieving Mother who lost 2 daughters that night.

After Robert Kennedy JR left his wife Mary she found a diary detailing all his affairs etc and excerpts have been published in Vanity Fair, NY Post etc. Most articles about the diary feature all the salacious affair stuff BUT there are interesting entries from the days after the plane crash where Robert talks about the Kennedy's and Bessett's disagreements over where to bury the bodies, funeral arrangements etc.. Carole is mentioned in his diary. She called Robert to complain about how Caroline Kennedy and her husband Ed were treating the Bessett family.

That's what I meant by she has never split any dirt on the Kennedy's or talked about any of this in her book. She clearly has "stuff" she knows but has never discussed it or wrote about it. Her book doest really discuss the Kennedy's at all. It's a lovely book about loss and grief


----------



## Creativelyswank

slang said:


> I don't think she had any connections to the Kennedy's - other than the 2 who were Anthony's cousins (JFK Jr & Caroline). She has said many times that Anthony wasn't a Kennedy cousin, Andy even said he wanted to market her as a Kennedy cousin when she first started on the show and she refused.
> 
> I got the feeling reading between the lines that she didn't even really like the Kennedy's, or at least how they treated the Bessett's after the plane crash. She was Carolyn's best friend and the Kennedy's were not kind to that grieving Mother who lost 2 daughters that night.
> 
> After Robert Kennedy JR left his wife Mary she found a diary detailing all his affairs etc and excerpts have been published in Vanity Fair, NY Post etc. Most articles about the diary feature all the salacious affair stuff BUT there are interesting entries from the days after the plane crash where Robert talks about the Kennedy's and Bessett's disagreements over where to bury the bodies, funeral arrangements etc.. Carole is mentioned in his diary. She called Robert to complain about how Caroline Kennedy and her husband Ed were treating the Bessett family.
> 
> That's what I meant by she has never split any dirt on the Kennedy's or talked about any of this in her book. She clearly has "stuff" she knows but has never discussed it or wrote about it. Her book doest really discuss the Kennedy's at all. It's a lovely book about loss and grief




Carol is truly a class act, I'm going to miss her next season.


----------



## sgj99

horse17 said:


> I do think Carole can be an elitist, but I don't think she drops the Kennedy/Radziwill name very often...I didn't read her book, but it sounds like she had a bond with John Jr and his wife.....so I can understand her wanting to shut down a nutjob/storyteller like Sonja when she is throwing around a nickname that john's family never called him..



i couldn't agree more, you are absolutely correct:  Carole is an elitist but Sonja needs to be shutdown when she goes off on her fabricated stories of her former glorious life.


----------



## sgj99

Baglady41 said:


> How deep of a connection could you establish in 5 years of marriage? Is that even a real question?! And the comment about children is such B.S. If you don't think people can have a deep and meaningful relationship over the span of 5 years without children, I feel bad for you.



my thoughts too.


----------



## Love4H

Creativelyswank said:


> Carol is truly a class act, I'm going to miss her next season.



What's that? She's not coming back? 
Nooooo. I like her! 
Take that stupid countess away and keep the princess!


----------



## Nahreen

Love4H said:


> What's that? She's not coming back?
> Nooooo. I like her!
> Take that stupid countess away and keep the princess!



I don't understand how either of them can refer to being a countess or a Princess. France has no such things anymore and neither does Poland if I remember correctly that's the counties they are refering too.


----------



## Love4H

Nahreen said:


> I don't understand how either of them can refer to being a countess or a Princess. France has no such things anymore and neither does Poland if I remember correctly that's the counties they are refering too.



Honestly, no idea either. I find it's pretty silly people still using their titles. My great great great grandfather was a king (emir) of an emirate and was killed during a revolution.  Yet when I go back to my country people identify my name with his legacy and I walk around the city with all the buildings and now museums built by my family back than. But nobody calls me a princess back at home.... Hmmmm, I guess I should be upset with  those ungrateful peasants!


----------



## nycmom

Lol Carole is like a Rorschach test of Real Housewives!


----------



## horse17

Nahreen said:


> I don't understand how either of them can refer to being a countess or a Princess. France has no such things anymore and neither does Poland if I remember correctly that's the counties they are refering too.


ITA...esp in Lu's case....isnt she divorced from the husband that entitled her to the title...?  lol!

as for Carole, if she were still married, would she technically still be a princess?


----------



## sgj99

Nahreen said:


> I don't understand how either of them can refer to being a countess or a Princess. France has no such things anymore and neither does Poland if I remember correctly that's the counties they are refering too.



i believe they are referred to as "courtesy titles."  and Carole doesn't use her title.   i find it absurd that LuAnne does though because 1.) she's now divorced from the Count and 2.) she's an American and we don't recognize titles.  she (Lunne) did say that Alec's previous wives were no longer using the title because they were all remarried.


----------



## horse17

so,  does Lee Radziwill have a title?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Creativelyswank said:


> Carol is truly a class act, I'm going to miss her next season.



she;s leaving?


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> so,  does Lee Radziwill have a title?



Lee divorced Anthony's Father and then re-married after him, she's been married and divorced 3x. Not sure she would keep any title from the Radziwill's since she divorced him and re-married after that.


----------



## AECornell

I haven't seen anywhere that Carole isn't returning.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ Maybe people assume Carole will leave the show (as well), considering her best friend Heather announced she is not returning to it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wentworth-Roth said:


> ^ Maybe people assume Carole will leave the show (as well), considering her best friend Heather announced she is not returning to it.



Bethenny seems to be her BBFF (Backup BFF) and she has the book to promote, so I see her staying


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> I haven't seen anywhere that Carole isn't returning.



me either ... i haven't seen/read about anyone not returning yet, just speculation.  is anyone confirmed that they are not returning next season?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> me either ... i haven't seen/read about anyone not returning yet, just speculation.  is anyone confirmed that they are not returning next season?



Heather released a statement that she will not be returning


----------



## slang

Heather released a statement saying she wasn't coming back? 

Weird, she's been coy on social media, saying there have been no decision on who is coming back next season


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Heather released a statement that she will not be returning



i wonder if that was her decision or she saw the writing on the wall and realized the "fans" of the show don't like her ...


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> I don't think she had any connections to the Kennedy's - other than the 2 who were Anthony's cousins (JFK Jr & Caroline). She has said many times that Anthony wasn't a Kennedy cousin, Andy even said he wanted to market her as a Kennedy cousin when she first started on the show and she refused.
> 
> I got the feeling reading between the lines that she didn't even really like the Kennedy's, or at least how they treated the Bessett's after the plane crash. She was Carolyn's best friend and the Kennedy's were not kind to that grieving Mother who lost 2 daughters that night.
> 
> After Robert Kennedy JR left his wife Mary she found a diary detailing all his affairs etc and excerpts have been published in Vanity Fair, NY Post etc. Most articles about the diary feature all the salacious affair stuff BUT there are interesting entries from the days after the plane crash where Robert talks about the Kennedy's and Bessett's disagreements over where to bury the bodies, funeral arrangements etc.. Carole is mentioned in his diary. She called Robert to complain about how Caroline Kennedy and her husband Ed were treating the Bessett family.
> 
> That's what I meant by she has never split any dirt on the Kennedy's or talked about any of this in her book. She clearly has "stuff" she knows but has never discussed it or wrote about it. Her book doest really discuss the Kennedy's at all. It's a lovely book about loss and grief



Yes, I followed all the Kennedy shenanigans, but as I said in the past, the allure died with JFK Jr.

And as far as the Kennedys not being kind to Mrs. Bessett, after she lost her two daughters that really was all Caroline's doing. No idea where the heartlessness comes from.


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> i believe they are referred to as "courtesy titles."  and Carole doesn't use her title.   i find it absurd that LuAnne does though because 1.) she's now divorced from the Count and 2.) she's an American and we don't recognize titles.  she (Lunne) did say that Alec's previous wives were no longer using the title because they were all remarried.



The difference is, the Count is still a Count and I think their son Noel will inherit the title at some point.  Lu definitely had the lifestyle of a countess for a while, as did the previous 4 wives.

When Lee married Stanislaus Radziwill, he had been stripped of his title and even the crown in England would not recognize it&#8230; so, in other words,  Lee married a guy with no acknowledged title and not much money either.  Lee had to be supported by her sister Jackie&#8230; until she found her rich, Hollywood husband, Herb Ross.

So Carole married a guy who never acknowledged the title that wasn't there and Lu married a real Count who still is one.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Bethenny seems to be her BBFF (Backup BFF) and she has the book to promote, so I see her staying



I agree. I think Beth is her new, useful best friend, with money and houses and fame. I also see Carole needing this show for the pay cheque and exposure.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> The difference is, the Count is still a Count and I think their son Noel will inherit the title at some point.  Lu definitely had the lifestyle of a countess for a while, *as did the previous 4 wives*..



I see you being shady!!!!  LOL


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> I see you being shady!!!!  LOL



  He made a lot of Countesses, didn't he?


----------



## sgj99

Jayne1 said:


> The difference is, the Count is still a Count and *I think their son Noel will inherit the title at some point*.  Lu definitely had the lifestyle of a countess for a while, as did the previous 4 wives.
> 
> When Lee married Stanislaus Radziwill, he had been stripped of his title and even the crown in England would not recognize it so, in other words,  Lee married a guy with no acknowledged title and not much money either.  Lee had to be supported by her sister Jackie until she found her rich, Hollywood husband, Herb Ross.
> 
> So Carole married a guy who never acknowledged the title that wasn't there and Lu married a real Count who still is one.



is Noel the only son?


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> is Noel the only son?



Good question -- with five wives, you'd think he would, but I think he only has the two children with Lu&#8230;  ?


----------



## Creativelyswank

nycmom said:


> Lol Carole is like a Rorschach test of Real Housewives!


 
lol so true!


Sorry, I must have misread, I thought Carole was out too. She and Bethanney with be the only thing that keeps me watching if that is the case, otherwise B is not enough.


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> Lee divorced Anthony's Father and then re-married after him, she's been married and divorced 3x. Not sure she would keep any title from the Radziwill's since she divorced him and re-married after that.


thanks..I never knew much about her, except that she was jackie's sister..I checked out her twitter page...very interesting to say the least.....


----------



## Jayne1

Creativelyswank said:


> lol so true!
> 
> 
> Sorry, I must have misread, I thought Carole was out too. She and Bethanney with be the only thing that keeps me watching if that is the case, otherwise B is not enough.



I agree I may not like the Kennedy/Princess thing, but I really like everything else about Carole and her Carrie Bradshaw life.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

horse17 said:


> thanks..I never knew much about her, except that she was jackie's sister..*I checked out her twitter page*...very interesting to say the least.....



Attention: the twitter page is a parody account and not the real Lee R.


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> thanks..I never knew much about her, except that she was jackie's sister..I checked out her twitter page...very interesting to say the least.....



Keep in mind that is NOT her twitter page, it's a satire twitter account. 

I think that's where all this info comes from that Lee isn't happy with Carole talking about Anthony and being on the show etc - that is all from that twitter page which is a fake page. Lee is not on social media and doesn't speak about Carole or Anthony publicly


----------



## lulilu

I am glad to hear that the twitter account, with its suggestions that Carole and Lee are estranged, is fictitious.  Carole recently said she is close to Lee.  I am sure that even after all this time, it is a comfort.  I am still close with my SO's mother, even after he's been gone for a number of years.  Her voice on the phone makes me feel good in some way.


----------



## horse17

thanks goodnes!!!!!!....omg, after I posted here about her twitter page, I went back again and thought that it may be fake...but one of them I was reading seemed to be responding to other celebs...so it seemed authentic.....I thought it was strange this woman wouldbe so vocal......sorry for the false alert..


----------



## slang

A lot of people/celebs don't realize that is a fake twitter account...I've seen Lisa Vanderpump, Kathy Hilton etc all respond to that page thinking it was Lee.

A lot of the quotes about Lee and Carole come from that twitter account. I even saw a NY Post article about Lee being upset about Carole getting Anthony's ashes quote "Lee" from that twitter account. So a lot of people don't realize that twitter account is fake,


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> A lot of people/celebs don't realize that is a fake twitter account...I've seen Lisa Vanderpump, Kathy Hilton etc all respond to that page thinking it was Lee.
> 
> A lot of the quotes about Lee and Carole come from that twitter account. I even saw a NY Post article about Lee being upset about Carole getting Anthony's ashes quote "Lee" from that twitter account. So a lot of people don't realize that twitter account is fake,


thanks Slang.....I kind of felt like a jerk...lol!...


----------



## sgj99

Jayne1 said:


> Good question -- with five wives, you'd think he would, but I think he only has the two children with Lu  ?



yes, he only has 2 with LuAnne but she was wife no. 4.  if there is an older son he'd inherit the title.


----------



## swags

I finished watching the extra footage from last Thursday. A little sad to see Kristen's vow renewal in light of the Ashley Madison scandal.  I wonder if she will stay with him?

Liked seeing some pictures from Caroles wedding. I kind of wish I could look through her wedding album myself.


----------



## coconutsboston

swags said:


> I finished watching the extra footage from last Thursday. A little sad to see Kristen's vow renewal in light of the Ashley Madison scandal.  I wonder if she will stay with him?
> 
> *Liked seeing some pictures from Caroles wedding. I kind of wish I could look through her wedding album myself*.



Me too!


----------



## Swanky

Welp!


*'She was a cunning b****': Bethenny Frankel says BFF-turned-enemy Jill Zarin tried to make America hate her... but it backfired*

Even by the standards of Real Housewives, theirs was an epic falling out.
And Bethenny Frankel didn't hold back while discussing former friend and costar Jill Zarin with Bravo Host Andy Cohen.
In a sneak peek clip for an upcoming episode of Watch What Happens Live, Bethenny calls Jill a 'cunning b****'.






 

Real Housewives of New York  City star Bethenny Frankel told Bravo's Andy Cohen that former friend  Jill Zarin was a 'cunning b****' whose plan to make viewers hate  Bethenny backfired

She  also claimed that Jill stirred up on-camera drama in a failed attempt  to get viewers to hate the Skinnygirl mogul, during the RHONY 100th  episode special.
The  Real Housewife told Andy that a jealous Jill brought her onto the show,  but then couldn't handle it when Bethany's star began to rise.
As  an example, she revealed that when she landed a prime guest-hosting  spot on the The Today Show, the morning show's producers told her that  Jill had called them up and yelled at them for not picking her instead.
'Jill  called here, and she lost her mind,' Bethany remembers NBC producers  telling her. 'Jill was asking 'why not me? I'd be better than her,' she  said.

Massive fight: Bethenny said Jill  waited for the cameras to start rolling before expressing her anger over  Bethenny not calling Jill's husband when he underwent treatment for  cancer





 

Wake-up call: Jill even called Today Show producers to complain when they offered Bethenny a hosting gig

'If  someone was bringing me to LA to be on their show, she'd say 'why  aren't they bringing me? Tell them it'd be better with the two of us.'
'And I was like 'look, I'm not in a girl band,' Bethenny said. 
That  caused tension, but things were still relatively fine and they were  still talking - until the cameras started to roll for season three.  





 
Drama: Jill Zarin rips into Bethenny  for only sending flowers and not calling her ailing husband Bobby during  an emotional fight in season three





 
Stunned: Bethenny says  Jill saved all her anger for the cameras because she 'wanted America to hate me'

'And  all of a sudden, boom, we came back into the season and on-cameras she  was like 'you didn't call Bobby when he had cancer,' said Frankel. 
Bethenny  told Andy that she did send flowers to Bobby before he had a medical  procedure, and Jill seemed fine with that at the time.
However,  once they were filming, all hell broke loose and a furious Jill ripped  into Bethenny for not calling Bobby personally to check up on his  health. 




 

No love lost: Bethenny says Jill plotted to turn her friend into the show's villain - but it backfired

The  former friends' traumatic and emotional falling out was a huge turning  point for the series, with Bethenny leaving the show at the end of the  season.
Her  former BFF Jill was later fired from Real Housewives at the end of  season four. However, Bethenny is back on the show after returning to  the franchise for the seventh season.
However, Bethany believes it was all carefully planned to make viewers hate the SkinnyGirl business mogul.  
'I  was like, 'Woah. This is one cunning b***h,' said Bethany. 'She's  waiting, on camera, to come at me with things and make America hate me.'




 

Getting real: The SkinnyGirl millionaire said her massive success is probably difficult for Jill





 

Better days: Former Real Housewives of New York City stars Alex McCord, Jill Zarin and Bethenny Frankel during a happier moment

'It was really clear that she wanted people to hate me, and it completely backfired.'
'She had like a big plan that she was going to take me down and it backfired in her face.'
'It  must be very difficult for her... she is responsible for putting me on  the show, and people say I'm the most successful housewife in history  and she would have been on the ride with me.'
However,  the bestselling author was philosophical, telling Andy: ' Pigs get fat  and hogs get slaughtered, and that's how it goes.'




 

The way they were: Bethenny and former BFF Jill Zarin smile as they attend a Fourth of July party in New York in 2008


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ake-America-hate-backfired.html#ixzz3lUR7Mro5
​ http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lovemyevelyne

That's good stuff!


----------



## slyyls

I hope Bethany has enough pull with Bravo so they don't bring Jill back; but after reading this they may find the potential for drama irresistible.


----------



## Graw

slyyls said:


> I hope Bethany has enough pull with Bravo so they don't bring Jill back; but after reading this they may find the potential for drama irresistible.




Oh definitely


----------



## Graw

Graw said:


> Oh definitely




As in they will definitely bring Jill back!  Jill will appear for free just to be on the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

that scary island episode when she appeared and everybody turned beet red, had heart palpitations and damn near passed out was HILAROUS


----------



## BarbadosBride

If Jill came back it would be fireworks for sure. She would eat Kristen and Carole for dinner &#9786;


----------



## tomz_grl

Is Jill even part of the 100th episode?


----------



## beekmanhill

Ratings were way in the tank this year in spite of all the hooplah about Bethenny's return.   

I hope Jill doesn't return, I see nothing for her to gain here.  She'll get the nasty edit, the way Heather did this year.


----------



## GoGlam

Jill was perfect for the show.  Her lifestyle is great and, even though a lot is not justified, her raw human emotion creates drama.  It's not scripted... You can tell she's jealous and wants to be the HBIC.  Naturally, a lot happens because of that.  

I think the only reason she's not on the show is that she gave producers such a hard time that they just couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## swags

GoGlam said:


> Jill was perfect for the show.  Her lifestyle is great and, even though a lot is not justified, her raw human emotion creates drama.  It's not scripted... You can tell she's jealous and wants to be the HBIC.  Naturally, a lot happens because of that.
> 
> I think the only reason she's not on the show is that she gave producers such a hard time that they just couldn't do it anymore.



I agree. I wouldn't mind seeing her back.


----------



## floatinglili

Jill seemed the perfect New York housewife. Great taste, loves to spend money, a successful business and marriage, and warm and loving mother to boot!
Reading through Bethany's article just makes me dislike her. So Jill expected a favour or two, having done her a huge favour in getting her on the show? Yet Bethany is even now trashing her and calling her names? 
The saying about 'remembering your friends on the way up' comes to mind. Bethany has no problem whatsoever in trashing those who help her or love her. In my view, that kind of behaviour is hard-bitten, and very low brow.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kelly Bensimon is delusional.. She's talking about she could have lost her kids (after the scary island episode when people called her crazy), saying she is the 'money' in her family, there is no 'satchels of gold'... Uh, I'm sure she and the kids get a nice monthly lump of money from Giles Bensimon


----------



## Katebowers123

Do you think they will bring Jill back?


----------



## Katebowers123

I love Amy Phillips imitations of the Housewives. She has it down! Lol


----------



## Tropigal3

I just watched the 100th Episode Special.  I think reading something someone said and actually watching and hearing them say it is different.  In any case, I didn't liked the way Jill treated Bethanny.  Here her so called "best friend" telling her off and saying "We're DONE!" when the Bethanny tried so hard to make amends?  Then her so called "friend" later wants back in when she see's how well the Bethanny is doing.  And then she has the nerve to cry for the end of the friendship SHE ended in the first place?  Hypocrite


----------



## swags

Tropigal3 said:


> I just watched the 100th Episode Special.  I think reading something someone said and actually watching and hearing them say it is different.  In any case, I didn't liked the way Jill treated Bethanny.  Here her so called "best friend" telling her off and saying "We're DONE!" when the Bethanny tried so hard to make amends?  Then her so called "friend" later wants back in when she see's how well the Bethanny is doing.  And then she has the nerve to cry for the end of the friendship SHE ended in the first place?  Hypocrite



I had forgotten how Jill had planned to make their tiff bigger for the show and then it backfired. Andy said Jill declined to be on. Not sure if she didn't want to make things worse or maybe she's moved on. 

People I don't miss: Aviva, Kelly and I had forgotten all about Cindy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Katebowers123 said:


> Do you think they will bring Jill back?



it would be a cold day in hell...


----------



## swags

I also found Aviva to still be obnoxious telling Andy she planned the leg throw and said "you're welcome" like she did some great thing. I know Bravo hyped it up but I didn't think it was some epic housewives moment the way she made it sound. It was rather nasty. If she had taken it off while standing up and hit another housewife over the head, that would have been something to talk about.


----------



## buzzytoes

swags said:


> I also found Aviva to still be obnoxious telling Andy she planned the leg throw and said "you're welcome" like she did some great thing. I know Bravo hyped it up but I didn't think it was some epic housewives moment the way she made it sound. It was rather nasty. If she had taken it off while standing up and hit another housewife over the head, that would have been something to talk about.



I think Luann's "Don't be all....uncool" far surpassed Aviva's leg throwing and that wasn't even intentional! All that did was give Bravo something to preview the whole entire season. Then it was rather anticlimactic.


----------



## Katebowers123

I thought that was obnoxious that it seemed like Aviva was bragging about throwing her leg and making it good tv.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> Kelly Bensimon is delusional.. She's talking about she could have lost her kids (after the scary island episode when people called her crazy), saying she is the 'money' in her family, there is no 'satchels of gold'... Uh, I'm sure she and the kids get a nice monthly lump of money from Giles Bensimon




She clearly is still a nutjob.  She didn't make a lot of sense a couple of times.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Tropigal3 said:


> I just watched the 100th Episode Special.  I think reading something someone said and actually watching and hearing them say it is different.  In any case, I didn't liked the way Jill treated Bethanny.  Here her so called "best friend" telling her off and saying "We're DONE!" when the Bethanny tried so hard to make amends?  Then her so called "friend" later wants back in when she see's how well the Bethanny is doing.  And then she has the nerve to cry for the end of the friendship SHE ended in the first place?  Hypocrite




I think Ramona is the same as Jill, a fair weather friend.  Ramona had no problem putting Bethany down until Beth became successful.  Now she apologizes.  Guess she will apologize to Kristin too if she becomes a success.


----------



## Tropigal3

bagnshoofetish said:


> I think Ramona is the same as Jill, a fair weather friend.  Ramona had no problem putting Bethany down until Beth became successful.  Now she apologizes.  Guess she will apologize to Kristin too if she becomes a success.



Ramona seemed a bit different this season.  Maybe Mario leaving her made her really look at herself and made her realize that she needed to not be so mean.  It was surprising to see her own up to some of her behavior.  Glad that she's come through okay with the breakup though, what an awful thing to happen to a person after such a long marriage.


----------



## slang

I thought Ramona was really mean this season. She caused most of the fights by being so two faced & never admitting her actions...

She ran to tell Dorinda that Lu didn't like John - although she had been saying then same thing, she ran to tell Sonja that Beth thinks she drinks too much when she had been saying he same thing all season..she started the "f*ck you" dinner in T&C by swearing in her toast and then blamed Heather for her swearing even though Heather hadn't opened her mouth...etc....

The best part of the season for me was Beth calling Ramona out all season on her bad behaviour, especially her "new beginnings" party when her behaviour has never changed


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> Kelly Bensimon is delusional.. She's talking about she could have lost her kids (after the scary island episode when people called her crazy), saying she is the 'money' in her family, there is no 'satchels of gold'... Uh, I'm sure she and the kids get a nice monthly lump of money from Giles Bensimon



Kelly tried and tried to explain away her behavior (she was just reacting to the systematic bullying) but no one bought it - everyone saw her for what she was - a complete lunatic with an out-of-control ego.

and i think i read that G. Bensimon owns the building she lives in so imagine living in Manhattan rent free ...


----------



## MAGJES

I just watched. Kelly B's fake tan was bad. She is not very feminie to me. . How did I forget that.  Was she always that manish?


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> Kelly tried and tried to explain away her behavior *(she was just reacting to the systematic bullying)* but no one bought it - everyone saw her for what she was - a complete lunatic with an out-of-control ego.
> 
> and i think i read that G. Bensimon owns the building she lives in so imagine living in Manhattan rent free ...



I liked Sonja's response that Kelly was systematically irritating them! 

I agree with Bethenny that Kelly was not made for reality tv.  I don't know if she has true emotional problems or simply couldn't deal with snarkiness and could only thrive with the phony "Hiiiiiii" type of behavior.


----------



## brendy09

Bbq


----------



## lil_peanut

What the heck did Ramona do to her face?? No more scary eyes, just squinting ones!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Tropigal3 said:


> Ramona seemed a bit different this season.  Maybe Mario leaving her made her really look at herself and made her realize that she needed to not be so mean.  It was surprising to see her own up to some of her behavior.  Glad that she's come through okay with the breakup though, what an awful thing to happen to a person after such a long marriage.




I think it did humble her a little.  To a point.  She doesn't seem to take any responsibility for her part in their failed relationship and puts it %100 on Mario.  It takes 2 afterall to make or break a marriage and the fact that she tries to come off as an angel is telling.  I think her kissing some of the ladies asses is out of fear of being alone.  Mario was her go-to whenever she fought with the ladies.  He and her daughter are gone now so if she doesn't make nice she will have no one.  Nothing she does is not contrived IMO.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

slang said:


> I thought Ramona was really mean this season. She caused most of the fights by being so two faced & never admitting her actions...
> 
> 
> 
> She ran to tell Dorinda that Lu didn't like John - although she had been saying then same thing, she ran to tell Sonja that Beth thinks she drinks too much when she had been saying he same thing all season..she started the "f*ck you" dinner in T&C by swearing in her toast and then blamed Heather for her swearing even though Heather hadn't opened her mouth...etc....
> 
> 
> 
> The best part of the season for me was Beth calling Ramona out all season on her bad behaviour, especially her "new beginnings" party when her behaviour has never changed




All of this.


----------



## buzzytoes

bagnshoofetish said:


> I think it did humble her a little.  To a point.  She doesn't seem to take any responsibility for her part in their failed relationship and puts it %100 on Mario.  It takes 2 afterall to make or break a marriage and the fact that she tries to come off as an angel is telling.  I think her kissing some of the ladies asses is out of fear of being alone.  Mario was her go-to whenever she fought with the ladies.  He and her daughter are gone now so if she doesn't make nice she will have no one.  Nothing she does is not contrived IMO.



Totally agree with everything being contrived. You can see it in her "apologies" to people. She plays the "sorry I am not perfect" card in hopes that people will feel pity and say it's okay. When that doesn't work she says people just misunderstand her. She is fake as the day is long.


----------



## coconutsboston

MAGJES said:


> I just watched. Kelly B's fake tan was bad. She is not very feminie to me. . How did I forget that.  Was she always that manish?



Oh Yes.


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> Kelly tried and tried to explain away her behavior (she was just reacting to the systematic bullying) but no one bought it - everyone saw her for what she was - a complete lunatic with an out-of-control ego.
> 
> and i think i read that G. Bensimon owns the building she lives in so imagine living in Manhattan rent free ...



I loved her running in a traffic lane in the city -- uh, aren't there sidewalks and parks?  That was crazy by itself, thinking she is entitled to cause traffic problems and dangers so she can run where she pleases?


----------



## zippie

lulilu said:


> I loved her running in a traffic lane in the city -- uh, aren't there sidewalks and parks?  That was crazy by itself, thinking she is entitled to cause traffic problems and dangers so she can run where she pleases?


 
AND if someone ran her manly as* over it certainly wouldn't be anyone's fault but hers.


----------



## Nahreen

I am so behind on watching this. I am at the London episode. I don't understand the blue gloves Carole was wearing when picking up the ashes. They looked like the laborstory gloves I wear at work.


----------



## Michele26

Jill Zarin's on WWHL right now; she claims she wasn't mad about what Bethenny said about her she felt very bad though.  She looks great, but she is so phoney,


----------



## buzzytoes

All of you plastic surgery experts - what has Jill Zarin had done? A nose job? I didn't even recognize her from WWHL.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> All of you plastic surgery experts - what has Jill Zarin had done? A nose job? I didn't even recognize her from WWHL.



She said long time ago she had a liquid facial.  She looks good.  I'm glad she doesn't look like a blowfish (all swollen) and didn't mess with her lips


----------



## Love Of My Life

Michele26 said:


> Jill Zarin's on WWHL right now; she claims she wasn't mad about what Bethenny said about her she felt very bad though.  She looks great, but she is so phoney,


 

Jill is so condescending & Bethenny is such a thorn in her side & she
so desperately would like that friendship back..

Jill threw Bethanny under the bus so many times, its so reflective
of Jill's character.. beyond pathetic & with a friend like Jill who needs
enemies


----------



## slyyls

hotshot said:


> Jill is so condescending & Bethenny is such a thorn in her side & she
> so desperately would like that friendship back..
> 
> Jill threw Bethanny under the bus so many times, its so reflective
> of Jill's character.. beyond pathetic & with a friend like Jill who needs
> enemies


I agree with you, and I will never forget how rude she was to me and some other fans of RHONY  I met her in New York.
She wanted to get out of there fast and Bobby was saying; we have a car waiting, so there is no time for this.
She is an F list celebrity, she should have been grateful that anyone recognised her.  
The people next to me asked, "who is she"?   When I told them they said they never heard of her, or the show.  And these were New Yorkers! lol


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> She said long time ago she had a liquid facial.  She looks good.  I'm glad she doesn't look like a blowfish (all swollen) and didn't mess with her lips



So it's just various fillers?


----------



## Michele26

buzzytoes said:


> So it's just various fillers?



Yes, and they don't last longer than two years. She keeps getting them, but just enough so that she looks natural.


----------



## junqueprincess

I had to watch WWHL, wow, she looks amazing, and I'm no fan. I want the name of that dr, she looks 35.


----------



## sgj99

slyyls said:


> I agree with you, and I will never forget how rude she was to me and some other fans of RHONY  I met her in New York.
> She wanted to get out of there fast and Bobby was saying; we have a car waiting, so there is no time for this.
> She is an F list celebrity, she should have been grateful that anyone recognised her.
> The people next to me asked, "who is she"?   When I told them they said they never heard of her, or the show.  And these were New Yorkers! lol



well ... that's very telling of her character.  it makes me think of when she stormed out of one of the fashion shows during fashion week because she wasn't on the front row, and i think Ramona was.

Jill wants to be friends again with Bethanny because Bethanny is well known and it would benefit Jill, maybe even get her some press attention and some coverage on RHNY which would get her foot in the door.  i don't think Jill ever does something without an agenda and her no. 1 priority is getting attention that shows she has status in her world.


----------



## DC-Cutie

junqueprincess said:


> I had to watch WWHL, wow, she looks amazing, and I'm no fan. I want the name of that dr, she looks 35.



Dr Wexler


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> Dr Wexler




Bethenny has not exactly had huge successes lately.  Talk show flopped, RHofNY had terrible ratings in spite of Bethenny being front and center, products are thrown on the marketplace willy nilly.  I don't know what Bethenny could do for Jill.  Jill has very big bucks, and has all the connections she needs (the Trumps for example).   If she can't get on TV that is because of her personality not because she doesn't know people.

Jill got Bethenny on RhofNY, and treated her for a summer at her Hamptons home.  I think she got the short end of the stick from Bethenny, a selfish shrew IMO who skews history to put herself in a good light. 

Not saying Jill is a saint, but there are two sides to the story.   

It would be a huge mistake for Jill to return to the show, even if offered.  There is no way she will look good.   

Given that they usually film starting around now, it is very odd that news has not come out about the cast of next year.


----------



## junqueprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Dr Wexler




Thank you!


----------



## BarbadosBride

Just watching Jill on WWHL now Im really amazed she looks so well. I would actually like to see her come back on. So much has changed in the last few years it would be interesting to see them all back together. Out of Bethenny, Ramona, and the Countess, Jill is the only one still married


----------



## lulilu

Bethenny stayed at Jill's beach house this past summer?


----------



## girlonthecoast

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny has not exactly had huge successes lately.  Talk show flopped, RHofNY had terrible ratings in spite of Bethenny being front and center, products are thrown on the marketplace willy nilly.  I don't know what Bethenny could do for Jill.  Jill has very big bucks, and has all the connections she needs (the Trumps for example).   If she can't get on TV that is because of her personality not because she doesn't know people.
> 
> Jill got Bethenny on RhofNY, and treated her for a summer at her Hamptons home.  I think she got the short end of the stick from Bethenny, a selfish shrew IMO who skews history to put herself in a good light.
> 
> Not saying Jill is a saint, but there are two sides to the story.
> 
> It would be a huge mistake for Jill to return to the show, even if offered.  There is no way she will look good.
> 
> Given that they usually film starting around now, it is very odd that news has not come out about the cast of next year.


Well there was also that controversy with her Skinny Girl margaritas containing all sorts of nasty chemicals and being pulled off the shelves at Whole Foods.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny has not exactly had huge successes lately.  Talk show flopped, RHofNY had terrible ratings in spite of Bethenny being front and center, products are thrown on the marketplace willy nilly.  I don't know what Bethenny could do for Jill.  Jill has very big bucks, and has all the connections she needs (the Trumps for example).   If she can't get on TV that is because of her personality not because she doesn't know people.
> 
> Jill got Bethenny on RhofNY, and treated her for a summer at her Hamptons home.  I think she got the short end of the stick from Bethenny, a selfish shrew IMO who skews history to put herself in a good light.
> 
> Not saying Jill is a saint, but there are two sides to the story.
> 
> It would be a huge mistake for Jill to return to the show, even if offered.  There is no way she will look good.
> 
> Given that they usually film starting around now, it is very odd that news has not come out about the cast of next year.



Agree with everything!


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> Bethenny stayed at Jill's beach house this past summer?



The summer of the first season.   Bethenny was in her, as she's told us a million times, tiny apartment, and she stayed with Jill on Bobby's diime all summer in the Hamptons.   And if you see on Instagram how Jill entertains, that is some nice treat.   Jill doesn't stint on chefs and food!  She loves to entertain.


----------



## Aimee3

Just read that Luann, Sonja, and Ramona are not signing their contracts because they want more money.  Filming has started without them.


----------



## slang

Aimee3 said:


> Just read that Luann, Sonja, and Ramona are not signing their contracts because they want more money.  Filming has started without them.



Interesting, does that mean Bethenney is back? 

Who is filming - Carole, Dorinda, Beth & Kristen?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja needs to take what her broke azz can get!


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Interesting, does that mean Bethenney is back?
> 
> Who is filming - Carole, Dorinda, Beth & Kristen?



Who is Beth?


----------



## coconutsboston

How did they get Heather off the next season?


----------



## coconutsboston

I think Bethenny - I nearly asked too!


----------



## needloub

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny has not exactly had huge successes lately.  Talk show flopped, RHofNY had terrible ratings in spite of Bethenny being front and center, products are thrown on the marketplace willy nilly.  I don't know what Bethenny could do for Jill.  Jill has very big bucks, and has all the connections she needs (the Trumps for example).   If she can't get on TV that is because of her personality not because she doesn't know people.
> 
> Jill got Bethenny on RhofNY, and treated her for a summer at her Hamptons home.  I think she got the short end of the stick from Bethenny, a selfish shrew IMO who skews history to put herself in a good light.
> 
> Not saying Jill is a saint, but there are two sides to the story.
> 
> It would be a huge mistake for Jill to return to the show, even if offered.  There is no way she will look good.
> 
> Given that they usually film starting around now, it is very odd that news has not come out about the cast of next year.


Totally agree as well!


----------



## slang

To answer my own question, it looks like Bethenney is back. Lots of pics etc of her & Carole already filming...


----------



## MSO13

coconutsboston said:


> How did they get Heather off the next season?



Heather publicly quit before they filmed the reunion. She didn't like how she was portrayed and I imagine it had done all it could for her business.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> How did they get Heather off the next season?



She quit on her own


----------



## sgj99

Aimee3 said:


> Just read that Luann, Sonja, and Ramona are not signing their contracts because they want more money.  Filming has started without them.



fine, dump them and find some new _interesting_ women with money and style - not just crazy, broke and starved for attention.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> fine, dump them and find some new _interesting_ women with money and style - not just crazy, broke and starved for attention.



I think they were all a bit pissed that when Bethany came back, she reputedly got a lot more  money than they did. Maybe they're holding out for more money because ratings were not that great (which the heralded return of Bethany was supposed to deliver).  I always find that ironic - only in TV land do you see reality stars demanding more money when the show isn't doing that great - in the real world you wouldn't normally demand a raise from your boss if the company wasn't doing that well unless you had really good reasons or felt confident you could go elsewhere.  They are too full of themselves - they are all dispensable - have never liked Ramona and tired of Sonja but would like to see LuAnn come back.  I guess we'll see how negotiations go.

ps. Is there a new cast member?


----------



## slang

sgj99 said:


> fine, dump them and find some new _interesting_ women with money and style - not just crazy, broke and starved for attention.



Yup!


----------



## simone72

I don't think Dorinda brings anything to the show wish they would have replaced her


----------



## DC-Cutie

simone72 said:


> I don't think Dorinda brings anything to the show wish they would have replaced her



I can see dorinda, Bethany and Carole being cool.  I liked that even though she seems to be in a good place financially, she doesn't flaunt it...  Like say ummmm, delusional Sonja


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> fine, dump them and find some new _interesting_ women with money and style - not just crazy, broke and starved for attention.



+1


----------



## Sassys

Kristen Taekman  is quitting the Real Housewives Of New York.
The blonde model  confirmed to Us Weekly on Monday that she's moving on  after two seasons on the Bravo reality show.
The news comes  just weeks after her husband Josh was exposed in August as a user of the Ashley  Madison infidelity website.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Madison-cheating-scandal.html#ixzz3piMIlTXI


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> Kristen Taekman  is quitting the Real Housewives Of New York.
> The blonde model  confirmed to Us Weekly on Monday that she's moving on  after two seasons on the Bravo reality show.
> The news comes  just weeks after her husband Josh was exposed in August as a user of the Ashley  Madison infidelity website.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Madison-cheating-scandal.html#ixzz3piMIlTXI


I figured as much after the scandal.  She didn't bring a ton to the story/season anyway.


----------



## slang

She finally has a storyline and now leaves...

Not just the affair but just this week she implied (through her BFF Brandi Granville) that one of the ladies did coke last season while filming


----------



## lovesbmw

coconutsboston said:


> I figured as much after the scandal.  She didn't bring a ton to the story/season anyway.


I wasn"t really impressed with her, she was a pot stirer


----------



## Sassys

simone72 said:


> I don't think Dorinda brings anything to the show wish they would have replaced her


 
This!


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> She finally has a storyline and now leaves...
> 
> Not just the affair but just this week she implied (through her BFF Brandi Granville) that one of the ladies did coke last season while filming


 
My gut says the coke head is Luanne


----------



## Baileylouise

Or Sonja !!


----------



## Sassys

Baileylouise said:


> Or Sonja !!


 
Agree, one or the other.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> My gut says the coke head is Luanne





Baileylouise said:


> Or Sonja !!



I agree!  Sonja lives in her own delusional world.  LuAnne always came across as stuck up but this year she threw class & taste to the 4 winds  to a walk on the seamier side.  Neither one of these women ( won't call them ladies) have a problem with random sex & one night stands, especially on vacation.  I hope they get tested by their doctors regularly.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

slang said:


> one of the ladies did coke last season while filming




Based on her eyes and the way she speaks I wouldn't be surprised if Ramona had a coke problem


----------



## Baileylouise

Sometimes when I watch the Bethany on the show I feel that she is on something diet pills, happy pills or other substances. Who knows could be Kristen making stuff up.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Hahah- I guess they all seem like coke heads


----------



## DC-Cutie

WillstarveforLV said:


> Hahah- I guess they all seem like coke heads



This would be my guess.


----------



## cdtracing

WillstarveforLV said:


> Hahah- I guess they all seem like coke heads



I'm sure all of them are taking some kind of drug.  I would bet pharmaceuticals would be high on the list.


----------



## Longchamp

cdtracing said:


> i'm sure all of them are taking some kind of drug.  I would bet pharmaceuticals would be high on the list.



+100


----------



## coconutsboston

dc-cutie said:


> this would be my guess.


+1!


----------



## Sassys

Real Housewives Of New York stars LuAnn de Lesseps, Sonja Morgan and Ramona Singer 'will be part-time in season eight'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Singer-time-season-eight.html#ixzz3raZJ9ccz


----------



## slang

You'd think Luann would have known better than to try that again, she tried playing hard ball 2 seasons ago to get more money and it back fired then and she was made a part time "friend" and made hardly any money that season

I'm surprised that Sonja can afford to turn down any contract - steady income is better than no income

I'm excited for who the new ladies will be!


----------



## Graw

Sonjas debt is cleared, that was her concern.  Filming 6 days a week is cumbersome!  They might enjoy the days off.  I guess we will not address the Ashley madison scandal this season with K gone.  It's not a surprise.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> Sonjas debt is cleared, that was her concern.  Filming 6 days a week is cumbersome!  They might enjoy the days off.  I guess we will not address the Ashley madison scandal this season with K gone.  It's not a surprise.



I really don't think her debt is gone. That's what she is wanting us to believe


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I really don't think her debt is gone. That's what she is wanting us to believe


I know -  I mean her house is falling apart - not to mention her missing tooth...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> You'd think Luann would have known better than to try that again, she tried playing hard ball 2 seasons ago to get more money and it back fired then and she was made a part time "friend" and made hardly any money that season
> 
> I'm surprised that Sonja can afford to turn down any contract - steady income is better than no income
> 
> I'm excited for who the new ladies will be!



Well that tactic really backfired. I will miss Luann because I generally like her. Don't mind the Ramona/Sonja show being downgraded though - they are like fingernails on chalkboard to me (especially Ramona).


----------



## coconutsboston

I won't miss Ramona or Sonja being part time friends either.  

I can't wait to see who the new people are either.  Who is full time now, again? Bethenney, Carole, and Dorinda?


----------



## chowlover2

This pic was taken last night at Bob Saget's Broadway show. Look at Carole's cheeks. Too much filler, she looks like a chipmunk!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chowlover2 said:


> This pic was taken last night at Bob Saget's Broadway show. Look at Carole's cheeks. Too much filler, she looks like a chipmunk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204780



What in the world???  In addition to whatever face work she had done, she needs to stop using filters.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> What in the world???  In addition to whatever face work she had done, she needs to stop using filters.



Gobs of filler in lower lip, cheeks and lip lines.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> This pic was taken last night at Bob Saget's Broadway show. Look at Carole's cheeks. Too much filler, she looks like a chipmunk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204780




she looks like a corpse with pillowy skin laid over the skeleton.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Carole looks extra scary there..


----------



## chowlover2

Her smile makes her look like The Joker!


----------



## cdtracing

She's starting to get that embalmed look, like the Kardashians.


----------



## chowlover2

Also reminds me of the latest pics of Naya Riviera. Overfilled to the max.


----------



## coconutsboston

Ladybug09 said:


> she looks like a corpse with pillowy skin laid over the skeleton.




Yes!


----------



## Sassys

She let me have it': New RHOBH cast member Erika Jayne, 29, reveals she has already been treated harshly by RHONY vet Bethenny Frankel, 45 

Erika Jayne has only just joined The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills for season six.
But the 29-year-old beauty is already fighting with Bravo vet Bethenny Frankel, 45, who is the star of The Real Housewives Of New York City.
The blonde singer told People the reality TV stars went at it during an encounter taped for her Beverly Hills show. 'Bethenny, in true Bethenny fashion, kind of let me have it,' the stunner added.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...NY-vet-Bethenny-Frankel-45.html#ixzz3uQeGq0nl


----------



## DC-Cutie

> But the 29-year-old beauty



29!!!!  Lordt, let me go continue to sip on my fountain of youth!  this chick looks every bit of 40+


----------



## MrsMorris

DC-Cutie said:


> What in the world???  In addition to whatever face work she had done, she needs to stop using filters.



She truly looks terrible. I guess being so skinny isn't great as you age and your face deflates. I thought her comments last season about being skinny were ugly so this new face just seems like karma.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> 29!!!! Lordt, let me go continue to sip on my fountain of youth! this chick looks every bit of 40+


 
Didn't she say she had been with her husband for 15 years?. 29??...come on.

Nvm..I just read on the BH thread she's 46.


----------



## Ladybug09

I will give Erika credit. At least she has a healthy body (other than the massive boobs) and healthy self image unlike the rest of these corpses/skeletons (Carole, Bethenney, etc....)


----------



## junqueprincess

Bethany looks horrible, her skin almost looks grey/ green.


----------



## coconutsboston

junqueprincess said:


> Bethany looks horrible, her skin almost looks grey/ green.


I think the new short hair ages her as well.  

If Erika is 29, I wonder how much I should shave off my age...I look a full decade younger than she does


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> I think the new short hair ages her as well.
> 
> If Erika is 29, I wonder how much I should shave off my age...I look a full decade younger than she does



She said she is 44 on the show.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> She said she is 44 on the show.


Well darn, so I have to still say my real age?


----------



## Sassys

She's engaged! RHONY vet LuAnn de Lesseps accepts proposal from Tom D'Agostino Jr after he presents her with an eight carat canary diamond ring

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-carat-canary-diamond-ring.html#ixzz3zbDRSaqT


----------



## AECornell

I googled him to see who he was, and an article came up about how Ramona was dating him. Either they got that wrong or she dated him before LuAnn did, and that would be weird.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> I googled him to see who he was, and an article came up about how Ramona was dating him. Either they got that wrong or she dated him before LuAnn did, and that would be weird.



he dated Ramona before Luann...  I guess they don't have girl code


----------



## slang

AECornell said:


> I googled him to see who he was, and an article came up about how Ramona was dating him. Either they got that wrong or she dated him before LuAnn did, and that would be weird.



Ramona did date him first. 
I don't think thats an issue for Luann, she dated Harry (Aviva's ex husband) after Sonia dated him. I guess "girl code" only applied to who Carol dates and not to herself...


----------



## AECornell

Gross. First of all, who would date Ramona?


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> Gross. First of all, who would date Ramona?



Why gross?


----------



## AECornell

I can't stand Ramona. Think she's obnoxious. And I think it's gross that one guy would date two friends, seemingly back to back. 



DC-Cutie said:


> Why gross?


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> I can't stand Ramona. Think she's obnoxious. And I think it's gross that one guy would date two friends, seemingly back to back.



but in that case Luann should be gross too.  They've all dipped in the same dating phond


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> but in that case Luann should be gross too.  They've all dipped in the same dating phond



Yup, Luann and Sonja both slept with that "Johnny Depp looking Pirate guy" in St. Bart's, one night apart


----------



## AECornell

Well that too.



DC-Cutie said:


> but in that case Luann should be gross too.  They've all dipped in the same dating phond


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Yup, Luann and Sonja both slept with that "Johnny Depp looking Pirate guy" in St. Bart's, one night apart



Not buying that Ramona slept with him too. Ramona from day 1 season 1 is very shy about sex talk. She almost had a heart attack a Bethenny's house when Bethenny asked her about sex after having a kid. When Bethenny asked her, why is it so hard for her to talk about sex, Ramona got all flustered and started to have a panic attack. She also got flustered a few times when Alex brought up sex talk. Ramona is playing it up for the cameras, since she is now single.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> *Not buying that Ramona slept with him too.* Ramona from day 1 season 1 is very shy about sex talk. She almost had a heart attack a Bethenny's house when Bethenny asked her about sex after having a kid. When Bethenny asked her, why is it so hard for her to talk about sex, Ramona got all flustered and started to have a panic attack. She also got flustered a few times when Alex brought up sex talk. Ramona is playing it up for the cameras, since she is now single.




I never said Ramona slept with the Pirate guy in St. Bart's, I said that was Lu & Sonja.

As far as Lu's new finance, I only said Ramona "dated" him. Whether she slept with him or not thats up to her, she is single grown woman who can do whatever she wants. 
I think the situation is ironic, considering "girl code" was Lu's storyline last year with Carol and now she is engaged to a guy who dated Ramona first...


----------



## missyb

I've heard they've only been dating 6months. That marriage won't last


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> I never said Ramona slept with the Pirate guy in St. Bart's, I said that was Lu & Sonja.
> 
> As far as Lu's new finance, I only said Ramona "dated" him. Whether she slept with him or not thats up to her, she is single grown woman who can do whatever she wants.
> I think the situation is ironic, considering "girl code" was Lu's storyline last year with Carol and now she is engaged to a guy who dated Ramona first...



Oops, sorry. Long weekend (can't read properly) lol


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Oops, sorry. Long weekend (can't read properly) lol



I do agree with you though, I can't think of another HW who is so uncomfortable talking about sex as Ramona


----------



## Sassys

Her ring


----------



## BabyK

missyb said:


> I've heard they've only been dating 6months. That marriage won't last



I don't even think they'll make it to the alter.


----------



## SouthTampa

BabyK said:


> I don't even think they'll make it to the alter.


Thay seem very happy.   Wish them the best of everything.    I hope it works out.


----------



## horse17

oh no!..she will lose her "Countess " title....what WILL she do?


----------



## Bagisa

Does this guy own the grocery chain of the same name?


----------



## DC-Cutie

so according to Bethenny he was Sonja's FWB....


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> so according to Bethenny he was Sonja's FWB....



Bethenny is like an old crotchety white lady! 
Who cares if he's a hand me down. If she's happy, stfu.


Be cool. Don't be like uncool!


----------



## pursegrl12

Longchamp said:


> Bethenny is like an old crotchety white lady!
> Who cares if he's a hand me down. If she's happy, stfu.
> 
> 
> *Be cool. Don't be like uncool!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Bethenny is like an old crotchety white lady!
> Who cares if he's a hand me down. If she's happy, stfu.
> 
> 
> Be cool. Don't be like uncool!



but when asked who she's dating, she won't say a word!


----------



## slang

Longchamp said:


> Bethenny is like an old crotchety white lady!
> Who cares if he's a hand me down. If she's happy, stfu.
> 
> 
> Be cool. Don't be like uncool!



Who cares if he's a hand me down, well Luann certainly cared about Carols hand me down BF last season


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> but when asked who she's dating, she won't say a word!


 
"Ah dahling I'm in a 12 year divorce. I can't date anyone until I get rid of this miserable wench. But I'm gonna hold out Andy even if it kills me. I'll always have Skinny girl and you dahling."


----------



## chowlover2

They all shared Aviva's ex-husband Harry didn't they? Sonya, LuAnn and Aviva. Sloppy seconds, doesn't seem to bother any of them.


----------



## simone72

Looks like season 8 will debut on April 6th and newcomer Julianne Wainstein joined the cast event planner and friend of Dorinda


----------



## Sassys

Season 8 trailer


----------



## cdtracing

chowlover2 said:


> They all shared Aviva's ex-husband Harry didn't they? Sonya, LuAnn and Aviva. Sloppy seconds, doesn't seem to bother any of them.



This!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So we asked for some diversity, we got it.  Now we gotta hear she's Asian and Jewish every episode...  LAWD why???  I think people like her eat cheesburgers in secret!

Chile, somebody take the bottles away from Dorina, she's a sloppy drunk.  But i'm here for it!

FINALLY somebody telling Luann: pot meet kettle!  

YASSSS!!!!  This season is about to be LIT!


----------



## buzzytoes

Looks like this season might be a record for most alcohol consumed. Jeez ladies!!! I am already not a fan of the new girl, Dorinda needs to learn when to cut herself off, and it looks like Luann is still in denial that she does the same things she criticizes people for. I will likely not miss an episode.


----------



## Longchamp

Looks good! Thanks for posting.


----------



## slang

Looks good, thanks for posting


----------



## coconutsboston

Now this looks like some kind of mind-numbing drama I can get into watching. 

I hope they don't tie in one of the ladies real/supposed illness...That ship has sailed on the other franchises.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm all in!


----------



## tomz_grl

Finally! 


Carol's hair looked nice.


----------



## kemilia

Oh Boy Oh Boy!!!!! Cannot wait!! Though I didn't see Kristen, and I was kinda looking forward to the Ashley Madison stuff with her awful hubbie. Oh well, I love my Sonja, and I cannot wait.

Note: I just read that she wasn't going to be on this anymore to "concentrate on my family." I never could stand that jerky husband of hers.


----------



## Creativelyswank

WOO HOO!!! Looks like a roller coaster of Xanax and champagne, I'll take the car in front please.


----------



## GoGlam

That's some real drama! New Yorkers WILL tell you how they feel!


----------



## cdtracing

buzzytoes said:


> Looks like this season might be a record for most alcohol consumed. Jeez ladies!!! I am already not a fan of the new girl, Dorinda needs to learn when to cut herself off, and it looks like Luann is still in denial that she does the same things she criticizes people for. I will likely not miss an episode.



This is the boozingest bunch of Housewives in the whole franchise.  Mix that in with some Xanax & there will drama coming out of the woodwork!!  It will be interesting to see the high & mighty countess LuAnn get really called out on her BS.  She likes to pretend she's so moral & she's just as much in the gutter as the rest of them.  These shows should just be called The Housewives of (insert city here).  None of them on any of the franchises are truly Real.


----------



## Baileylouise

Ahh I see Dorinda and John are still together . These ladies need a detox from booze and drama. But I can't wait to watch.


----------



## Michele26

Cannot wait for this to start!


----------



## rockhollow

count me in! 
Let the drunkiness begin - I look forward to seeing Luann get knocked down a bit.


----------



## sgj99

Count me in!


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> count me in!
> Let the drunkiness begin - I look forward to seeing Luann get knocked down a bit.



Me, too!  This may be the best drunk train wreck to date for RHONY!!


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder what Beth's illness is about.


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Oh say it isn't so!  No more illness talk!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Baileylouise said:


> Ahh I see Dorinda and John are still together . *These ladies need a detox from booze and drama. *But I can't wait to watch.



That wouldn't be any fun!


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder what Beth's illness is about.



Better not be Lyme disease, I couldn't take anymore on that


----------



## Cmward

slang said:


> Better not be Lyme disease, I couldn't take anymore on that


I don't think Bethenny is going to go all in with an illness story line.  She probably has to go in for a fibroid surgery or a biopsy.  She said it is a woman's health issue so it is boobs or uterus/ovaries.  I like Bethenny and think that no matter what it is she is going to deal with it and move on she won't pull a Yolanda.


----------



## Tivo

kemilia said:


> Oh Boy Oh Boy!!!!! Cannot wait!! Though I didn't see Kristen, and I was kinda looking forward to the Ashley Madison stuff with her awful hubbie. Oh well, I love my Sonja, and I cannot wait.
> 
> Note: I just read that she wasn't going to be on this anymore to "concentrate on my family." I never could stand that jerky husband of hers.


Ashley Madison stuff???


----------



## swags

Tivo said:


> Ashley Madison stuff???



Kristen's husband was one of the named in the Ashley Madison breach. Ashley Madison being a website for married people to find an affair/hookup. He claimed he did this with a group of friends as joke. However, who signs up with a credit card to that kind of website as a joke?


----------



## sgj99

i just realized:  the Real Housewives of New York has only one real housewife (the new one), the rest are all single


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> i just realized:  the Real Housewives of New York has only one real housewife (the new one), the rest are all single



Ironic, ain't it?


----------



## purseinsanity

Did anyone watch tonight?


----------



## Crystalina

purseinsanity said:


> Did anyone watch tonight?




I did.  And honestly, I thought it was boring!!!!


----------



## Longchamp

I'm in.  
Watching WWHL. They blocked the sound but sounds like B's health issues are female related.

My big disappointment with this show is their apartments. I expect so much more and see so much less from all of them.
Viewers called B out on WWHL.

I love a good time but it's been years since I made a complete *** of myself in public. Looks like these ladies can't have fun without the recurrent over drink and act like 20 somethings.


----------



## lulilu

I did too and NBD.  I think that the new woman is a lot like the one who left last year.  These women who have kids seem overwhelmed (despite live-in nanny and housekeeper) with parenthood and the kids seem to rule the home.  And the husband is the bank.  Not impressed.

I think it was just an hour of catching up, where people are now.  Nothing seems to have changed.  I guess it was a bit boring.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Jules is 34?  Has she been living on Venus?


----------



## Longchamp

Does someone really name their dog Baby?


----------



## Sassys

No fcuking way would I pay Jason's $700 ConEd bill. I would have burned that apartment before I let him have it and allow him to live there for free on Bethenny's dime. What an a$$hole!!! 

This is why you always follow your gut about men. She said, she knew she should not have married him and she didn't follow her woman's intuition.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> No fcuking way would I pay Jason's $700 ConEd bill. I would have burned that apartment before I let him have it and allow him to live there for free on Bethenny's dime. What an a$$hole!!!
> 
> This is why you always follow your gut about men. She said, she knew she should not have married him and she didn't follow her woman's intuition.



Men have been doing this for years with no complaints from women.  Bethenny needs to put her big skinny girl panties on and suck it up.  Sell one of her Birkins.  

Electric bills are very high in Manhattan and that is a huge apartment.  

Kudos to Ramona and Mario for settling quickly.  I'm sure he had most of the dough from his family business and just sucked it up.  

I'm sure Countess got quite a bit from the Count too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> No fcuking way would I pay Jason's $700 ConEd bill. I would have burned that apartment before I let him have it and allow him to live there for free on Bethenny's dime. What an a$$hole!!!
> 
> This is why you always follow your gut about men. She said, she knew she should not have married him and she didn't follow her woman's intuition.



You'd rather burn it down - go to jail, be away from your child and STILL end up paying. What kind of sense does that make. 

She was talking about following her gut AFTER things went south. Before that it was all roses and oh, she got knocked up before they married. She was all happy go lucky. She wanted a baby and a husband, she got both. Now it's time to deal with the consequences of allegedly 'not following her gut'.  

And yes, men pay for women all the time. So bethenny and Jason's situation should be no different.


----------



## swags

beekmanhill said:


> Men have been doing this for years with no complaints from women.  Bethenny needs to put her big skinny girl panties on and suck it up.  Sell one of her Birkins.
> 
> Electric bills are very high in Manhattan and that is a huge apartment.
> 
> Kudos to Ramona and Mario for settling quickly.  I'm sure he had most of the dough from his family business and just sucked it up.
> 
> I'm sure Countess got quite a bit from the Count too.



I think less of him for letting Beth support him. On her spinoff it was shown that he left his job to work for her so I guess that left him in the hand out position when the love soured. I guess since filming though, the judge ruled in Bethenny;s favor.


----------



## beekmanhill

He never left his job in big pharma.  

He wanted to give Bryn stability and stay in the same area.  Cant do that on his salary.  

Not to worry, the apartment has appreciated so much Bethenny won't suffer financially in the long run.  She can buy more Birkins and fine jewelry. 

She needs to keep her yap shut on the show about him, it sounds petty.


----------



## swags

Longchamp said:


> Does someone really name their dog Baby?



That scene was cringe worthy. I wish that store clerk would have said "Sir, can you ask your mom to get her dog doo off my counter" 



GaudyGirl said:


> Jules is 34?  Has she been living on Venus?



She is so skinny. Even Bethenny commented on it. I wonder what she will come up with for a career since they always make the stay at home moms feel like crap? Maybe she will come up with a line called Skinnier Girl.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> He never left his job in big pharma.
> 
> He wanted to give Bryn stability and stay in the same area.  Cant do that on his salary.
> 
> Not to worry, the apartment has appreciated so much Bethenny won't suffer financially in the long run.  She can buy more Birkins and fine jewelry.
> 
> She needs to keep her yap shut on the show about him, it sounds petty.



And more houses & take more girl trips..

She's a handful.. no wonder she has a hard time maintaining a male relationship

She is unfiltered & really needs to take it down a few notches..

Being candid is one thing, being brutal is another..


----------



## slang

Poor Avery. I can't imagine the torture of going to a bar when I was 21y/o with my newly single, flirty, drunk Mother. 

I can't think of 2 types of music any more different than jazz and reggae (or raGAY as Ramona pronounces it) yet Ramona can't distinguish between the 2. She kills me.


----------



## lucywife

There was too much Bethenny in this episode, as per usual, but I am glad both what'shernames are gone, yummy tummy and tall blonde "too pretty" one. Thank you Bravo.
I think the new girl is gorgeous! No wonder Beth is freaking out, she's so transparent and annoying.


----------



## Longchamp

beekmanhill said:


> Men have been doing this for years with no complaints from women.  Bethenny needs to put her big skinny girl panties on and suck it up.  Sell one of her Birkins.
> 
> Electric bills are very high in Manhattan and that is a huge apartment.
> 
> Kudos to Ramona and Mario for settling quickly.  I'm sure he had most of the dough from his family business and just sucked it up.
> 
> I'm sure Countess got quite a bit from the Count too.



+1 that Ramona and Mario settled and moved on.  And she said that they don't speak anymore either.  "He wanted cash, so I got the properties."  

Jason is like Yoyo's Lyme disease. Both exaggerated and embellished for narcissistic purposes.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Y*ou'd rather burn it down - go to jail, be away from your child and STILL end up paying. What kind of sense does that make*.
> 
> She was talking about following her gut AFTER things went south. Before that it was all roses and oh, she got knocked up before they married. She was all happy go lucky. She wanted a baby and a husband, she got both. Now it's time to deal with the consequences of allegedly 'not following her gut'.
> 
> And yes, men pay for women all the time. So bethenny and Jason's situation should be no different.



Jesus! I'm being dramatic.


----------



## TC1

This whole episode was like the Bethenny show!..all about her..and she never stops talking!, I don't know how she and Ramona can have a conversation since they both love to be the only one talking.


----------



## JNH14

TC1 said:


> This whole episode was like the Bethenny show!..all about her..and she never stops talking!, I don't know how she and Ramona can have a conversation since they both love to be the only one talking.


 




Not only that, but Andy was just gushing over her on "What Happens Live" afterwards-gag me with a spoon-or Bethany...


----------



## ShoreGrl

Carol's boyfriend Adam talks like he's on some heavy duty tranquilizers. He's driving me nuts.


----------



## Crystalina

ShoreGrl said:


> Carol's boyfriend Adam talks like he's on some heavy duty tranquilizers. He's driving me nuts.




I think Carol's relationship with Adam shows her arrested development.

Honestly, she's got to know that this is going to end badly.  Stupid woman.


----------



## slang

Crystalina said:


> I think Carol's relationship with Adam shows her arrested development.
> 
> Honestly, she's got to know that this is going to end badly.  Stupid woman.



Why would this relationship end badly, compared to any other relationship? 50% of relationships end badly (assuming the other 50% end amicably).
One could say Luanne is stupid for getting engaged and married to a guy she only dated for 6mos.
Ramona, Sonja, Bethenney, Luanne - all their last relationships ended badly. That's life, you move on and try and find love again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Crystalina said:


> I think Carol's relationship with Adam shows her arrested development.
> 
> Honestly, she's got to know that this is going to end badly.  Stupid woman.



Did we miss something?  How are you already predicting it will end badly?


----------



## Tropigal3

Longchamp said:


> +1 that Ramona and Mario settled and moved on.  And she said that they don't speak anymore either.  "He wanted cash, so I got the properties."
> 
> Jason is like Yoyo's Lyme disease. Both exaggerated and embellished for narcissistic purposes.



I think it's difficult to compare two marriages.  Personalities, length of relationship, financials, etc. all come into play.  Ramona was fortunate her divorce went smoothly.  With Bethanny, I feel kind of bad for her in that Jason seems to be worst than what was edited on screen.  And that's just what Bethanny said in a couple of episodes, a few years ago.  That he always looked like the good guy and no one saw the other side of him.  Yeah she's a lot to handle but she has past issues with her parents.  I can only imagine how that affects a person. 

For the most part Bethanny hasn't really said a whole lot about Jason, mostly that it's ongoing.  I can't fault her for that.  But at least she's smart enough to realize she shouldn't get married again.  Hope she sticks to that.





Sassys said:


> Jesus! I'm being dramatic.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> That scene was cringe worthy. I wish that store clerk would have said *"Sir, can you ask your mom to get her dog doo off my counter"*


----------



## sgj99

no one seems to like Dorinda's boyfriend John ... including Dorinda!  why is she with him?  it looks like he annoys the crap out of her.


----------



## Bagbug

Dorinda.  Too much John and know when to hold your liquor.  Reminded me of "Large Marge" truckerish.  Good TV.

New Girl! Shut up with the Menapause jokes!  You knew what you signed up for... bow & kiss the Bethenny's feet.

Carole!  You're with a younger guy we get it.  You lost your mind with the Botox and Fillers.  WTH?  You wear Cons and jeans like me?  You were chic before stay that way.  I want to see rich, not age inappropriate me.

Bethenny shut up.  We have Ramona's stupid Re gay mouth.  Please you have no filter, but come on.  R2D2!  Truthful?  No rude! You were warned he was short.  The hair looked like Hell in that date scene. Oh my gosh & your employees probably like cubicles if they are humans this thing called privacy.  I worked like that for a couple of years and WE ALL hated it. "Let's take down the cubicle walls make it like Google."   the employees looked scared when you showed up.   But good TV.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenny has a new crew of employees every season it seems like


----------



## Bagbug

Your right!  Bethenny was on a reality show.  I don't remember who it was, but she didn't like them because they were not nice.  Hum.&#129300;. Looks like B has incorporated that to her company.


----------



## Crystalina

Bagbug said:


> Dorinda.  Too much John and know when to hold your liquor.  Reminded me of "Large Marge" truckerish.  Good TV.
> 
> 
> 
> New Girl! Shut up with the Menapause jokes!  You knew what you signed up for... bow & kiss the Bethenny's feet.
> 
> 
> 
> Carole!  You're with a younger guy we get it.  You lost your mind with the Botox and Fillers.  WTH?  You wear Cons and jeans like me?  You were chic before stay that way.  I want to see rich, not age inappropriate me.
> 
> 
> 
> Bethenny shut up.  We have Ramona's stupid Re gay mouth.  Please you have no filter, but come on.  R2D2!  Truthful?  No rude! You were warned he was short.  The hair looked like Hell in that date scene. Oh my gosh & your employees probably like cubicles if they are humans this thing called privacy.  I worked like that for a couple of years and WE ALL hated it. "Let's take down the cubicle walls make it like Google."   the employees looked scared when you showed up.   But good TV.




Awesome, I love this!!!! Especially the part about Carol! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Longchamp

Tropigal3 said:


> I think it's difficult to compare two marriages.  Personalities, length of relationship, financials, etc. all come into play. .



Couldn't agree with you more.
Ramona's husband humiliated her in print and social media with his affair and revelation of cheating in the family summer home. His daughter is old enough to feel the anguish and embarrassment of her parents divorce.  Bet he wasn't the man that Ramona thought she knew; and invested most of her adult life supporting and loving.

Bethenny had what could be characterized as a long engagement. I don't know the exact time from meeting to separation but it's short in comparison to Ramona.  "He's not the guy I thought he was" is laughable in my assessment of B's problems with him. Maybe you should have taken a little longer for BOTH of you to get to know each other.

I think the attraction of being center stage in her own show highlighting her wedding was intoxicating to B and Jason was along for the ride. 

Even with her female friends, she always has to be right and have the last word.
That trait is a relationship killer.  She is utilizing that trait to keep this insane divorce cluttering up the courts and their divorce attorneys in new Tom Ford suits.


----------



## sgj99

Longchamp said:


> Couldn't agree with you more.
> Ramona's husband humiliated her in print and social media with his affair and revelation of cheating in the family summer home. His daughter is old enough to feel the anguish and embarrassment of her parents divorce.  Bet he wasn't the man that Ramona thought she knew; and invested most of her adult life supporting and loving.
> 
> Bethenny had what could be characterized as a long engagement. I don't know the exact time from meeting to separation but it's short in comparison to Ramona.  "He's not the guy I thought he was" is laughable in my assessment of B's problems with him. Maybe you should have taken a little longer for BOTH of you to get to know each other.
> 
> I think the attraction of being center stage in her own show highlighting her wedding was intoxicating to B and Jason was along for the ride.
> 
> Even with her female friends, she always has to be right and have the last word.
> That trait is a relationship killer.  She is utilizing that trait to keep this insane divorce cluttering up the courts and their divorce attorneys in new Tom Ford suits.



well said.


----------



## cdtracing

Longchamp said:


> Couldn't agree with you more.
> Ramona's husband humiliated her in print and social media with his affair and revelation of cheating in the family summer home. His daughter is old enough to feel the anguish and embarrassment of her parents divorce.  Bet he wasn't the man that Ramona thought she knew; and invested most of her adult life supporting and loving.
> 
> Bethenny had what could be characterized as a long engagement. I don't know the exact time from meeting to separation but it's short in comparison to Ramona.  "He's not the guy I thought he was" is laughable in my assessment of B's problems with him. Maybe you should have taken a little longer for BOTH of you to get to know each other.
> 
> I think the attraction of being center stage in her own show highlighting her wedding was intoxicating to B and Jason was along for the ride.
> 
> Even with her female friends, she always has to be right and have the last word.
> That trait is a relationship killer.  She is utilizing that trait to keep this insane divorce cluttering up the courts and their divorce attorneys in new Tom Ford suits.





sgj99 said:


> well said.



+1.  I agree 100%.


----------



## pjhm

JNH14 said:


> Not only that, but Andy was just gushing over her on "What Happens Live" afterwards-gag me with a spoon-or Bethany...


 
Both she and Andy are hard for me to watch- I turned off WWHL before it ended-even though I wanted to know how his poll came out, I couldn't take them anymore..........Bethenny's manner of speaking makes me nervous- I tend to cringe when she opens her mouth.


----------



## Crystalina

pjhm said:


> Both she and Andy are hard for me to watch- I turned off WWHL before it ended-even though I wanted to know how his poll came out, I couldn't take them anymore..........Bethenny's manner of speaking makes me nervous- I tend to cringe when she opens her mouth.




The two of them are like Will and Grace, except Bethenny isn't funny.


----------



## chowlover2

cdtracing said:


> +1.  I agree 100%.




+2!


----------



## lucywife

She was also the only guest (again) because we all know how very special she is to Andy. 
I don't think she's funny either. Not anymore. She always have this expression like she's scanning your whole being  and then comes her verdict aka B's unsolicited opinion, who does she think he is? I remember her own tv show(can't say the name of it), but the whole time she was literally bouncing off the walls and spoke (yelled) over her so-called guests.


----------



## beekmanhill

pjhm said:


> Both she and Andy are hard for me to watch- I turned off WWHL before it ended-even though I wanted to know how his poll came out, I couldn't take them anymore..........Bethenny's manner of speaking makes me nervous- I tend to cringe when she opens her mouth.



It's odd; I've never been able to get through a whole WWHL.  What with the mazels and the addreses to reach him and the secret word and the bar gang, there is very little time for a real show.  And knowing Bethenny would be on, I didn't even try.  How does she rate being on by herself; is that something she negotiated?


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> It's odd; I've never been able to get through a whole WWHL.  What with the mazels and the addreses to reach him and the secret word and the bar gang, there is very little time for a real show.  And knowing Bethenny would be on, I didn't even try.  How does she rate being on by herself; is that something she negotiated?





lucywife said:


> She was also the only guest (again) because we all know how very special she is to Andy.
> I don't think she's funny either. Not anymore. She always have this expression like she's scanning your whole being  and then comes her verdict aka B's unsolicited opinion, who does she think he is? I remember her own tv show(can't say the name of it), but the whole time she was literally bouncing off the walls and spoke (yelled) over her so-called guests.





Bethenny is not the only one who has been on by herself - Nene, Theresa, Caroline, Vicki, Kim Richards, Brandi, Jill, Ramona, Kenya, Lisa V., and A-list celebs have been on alone.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Bethenny is not the only one who has been on by herself - Nene, Theresa, Caroline, Kim Richards, Brandi, Jill, Lisa V., and A-list celebs have been on alone.



I guess they are in Andy's pantheon of stars.


----------



## lucywife

beekmanhill said:


> I guess they are in Andy's pantheon of stars.


yes.


----------



## beekmanhill

Ratings were very low.   The whole HW franchise may have run its course.  

http://radaronline.com/photos/rhony-ratings-season-premiere-lowest-ever/photo/1280650/


----------



## pjhm

Not surprised, the show was very boring and the women came off as foolish. Show is worse than RHBH.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm not surprised.  Between Bethenney's product placement, irritating voice and her 'realness' coupled with Dorinda not being able to hold her liquor- it's a mess


----------



## horse17

Bagbug said:


> Dorinda.  Too much John and know when to hold your liquor.  Reminded me of "Large Marge" truckerish.  Good TV.
> 
> New Girl! Shut up with the Menapause jokes!  You knew what you signed up for... bow & kiss the Bethenny's feet.
> 
> Carole!  You're with a younger guy we get it.  You lost your mind with the Botox and Fillers.  WTH?  You wear Cons and jeans like me?  You were chic before stay that way.  I want to see rich, not age inappropriate me.
> 
> Bethenny shut up.  We have Ramona's stupid Re gay mouth.  Please you have no filter, but come on.  R2D2!  Truthful?  No rude! You were warned he was short.  The hair looked like Hell in that date scene. Oh my gosh & your employees probably like cubicles if they are humans this thing called privacy.  I worked like that for a couple of years and WE ALL hated it. "Let's take down the cubicle walls make it like Google."   the employees looked scared when you showed up.   But good TV.




so true about Carole...I could care less about the age of her boyfriend, but what annoys me is that she tries so hard to be all hipster.......please..


----------



## cdtracing

Bagbug said:


> Dorinda.  Too much John and know when to hold your liquor.  Reminded me of "Large Marge" truckerish.  Good TV.
> 
> New Girl! Shut up with the Menapause jokes!  You knew what you signed up for... bow & kiss the Bethenny's feet.
> 
> Carole!  You're with a younger guy we get it.  You lost your mind with the Botox and Fillers.  WTH?  You wear Cons and jeans like me?  You were chic before stay that way.  I want to see rich, not age inappropriate me.
> 
> Bethenny shut up.  We have Ramona's stupid Re gay mouth.  Please you have no filter, but come on.  R2D2!  Truthful?  No rude! You were warned he was short.  The hair looked like Hell in that date scene. Oh my gosh & your employees probably like cubicles if they are humans this thing called privacy.  I worked like that for a couple of years and WE ALL hated it. "Let's take down the cubicle walls make it like Google."   the employees looked scared when you showed up.   But good TV.



+1  ITA especially about Dorinda, Carole, & Bethany!  New girl's menopause jokes are  getting old real fast!



JNH14 said:


> Not only that, but Andy was just gushing over her on "What Happens Live" afterwards-gag me with a spoon-or Bethany...



Andy is nauseating how he fawns & gushes all over Bethany.  I can't watch it.


----------



## Bagbug

beekmanhill said:


> I guess they are in Andy's pantheon of stars.


 
That's funny!  I never thought I would look forward to watching people's couch.  Other people watching TV.  But it was better than HWOBH this year.  New York looks to be a mess, maybe it will be worth watching&#129300;


----------



## GoGlam

At the time this was all filmed, wasn't Bethanny seeing Cam from Modern Family?  ...Yet she's commenting on John's looks by saying he looks like a chubby baby.  It sounds to me like she was projecting her own insecurities about who she was dating.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> At the time this was all filmed, wasn't Bethanny seeing Cam from Modern Family?  ...Yet she's commenting on John's looks by saying he looks like a chubby baby.  It sounds to me like she was projecting her own insecurities about who she was dating.



I think that was something for publicity


----------



## beekmanhill

I noticed she threw some shade on Carol's boyfriend too.  She unfollowed his Instagram because all it was was pictures of herbs and knowing it all as she does, she doesn't need to see herbs.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> I think that was something for publicity




That's even worse!


----------



## beekmanhill

GoGlam said:


> At the time this was all filmed, wasn't Bethanny seeing Cam from Modern Family?  ...Yet she's commenting on John's looks by saying he looks like a chubby baby.  It sounds to me like she was projecting her own insecurities about who she was dating.



Well last season she was dating that somewhat sleazy guy; it was on all the gossip sites.  She vacationed with him, and he was pictured with her daughter on the beach in Florida.  Yet on the show it was "poor me, I have no man, I'm not dating."


----------



## lulilu

I hope the new one doesn't have to tell us how she's half Jewish/half Japanese on every episode, like some of those Potomac HWs


----------



## Longchamp

What about the Countess and her extra front teeth?  Would be a BJ hazard as Sonia pointed out.

Andy said on Radio Andy he had to deal with several  crying phone calls from a RHONY trying to get a scene off the show that we haven't seen yet.   might be hard to tell which nasty scene it is.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Wasn't there a rumor about some of the housewives having a fondness for cocaine? I'm curious because when B talks about Dorinda and John she doesn't say they like to drink, she says they like to party, which I've heard use as code word for coke. It would explain why her behavior becomes so erratic.


----------



## GoGlam

Creativelyswank said:


> Wasn't there a rumor about some of the housewives having a fondness for cocaine? I'm curious because when B talks about Dorinda and John she doesn't say they like to drink, she says they like to party, which I've heard use as code word for coke. It would explain why her behavior becomes so erratic.




It might be outlandish to say someone looks like the type that uses certain drugs, but those two definitely do. I also think Bethanny used to, along with Sonja and Lu Ann.


----------



## slang

Creativelyswank said:


> Wasn't there a rumor about some of the housewives having a fondness for cocaine? I'm curious because when B talks about Dorinda and John she doesn't say they like to drink, she says they like to party, which I've heard use as code word for coke. It would explain why her behavior becomes so erratic.



Yeah, Brandi (RHoBH) blabbed about that. She is friends with Kristen who used to be on the show and said Kristen told her one of the cast members does coke??


----------



## slang

Longchamp said:


> What about the Countess and her extra front teeth?  Would be a BJ hazard as Sonia pointed out.
> 
> *Andy said on Radio Andy he had to deal with several  crying phone calls from a RHONY trying to get a scene off the show that we haven't seen yet.   might be hard to tell which nasty scene it is.*


*
*

Interesting, thanks for posting! Now I'm going to be wondering every scene if its the "one"


----------



## Crystalina

slang said:


> Yeah, Brandi (RHoBH) blabbed about that. She is friends with Kristen who used to be on the show and said Kristen told her one of the cast members does coke??




I bet it's Dorinda.


----------



## Creativelyswank

That would explain why she is still with John. Drugs have an amazing way of connecting people.


----------



## Creativelyswank

*and usually not for good


----------



## slang

If I recall Brandi "implied" it was Luann..but really it could be any of them


----------



## Carson123

Creativelyswank said:


> Wasn't there a rumor about some of the housewives having a fondness for cocaine? I'm curious because when B talks about Dorinda and John she doesn't say they like to drink, she says they like to party, which I've heard use as code word for coke. It would explain why her behavior becomes so erratic.




I bet they all do blow.


----------



## swags

Carson123 said:


> I bet they all do blow.



lol
I would not be shocked. Especially with them all being so thin yet are constantly shown drinking.


----------



## cdtracing

Carson123 said:


> I bet they all do blow.



Wouldn't be a surprise if they're all under the influence of some sort of mood elevator....I'm sure pharmaceuticals come into play in some fashion with all of them.  These ladies are a booze filled Mr Toad's Wild Ride!!


----------



## pursegrl12

I could totally see Dorinda and Sonja doing it....


----------



## millivanilli

sorry for the delay- living in europe it is a little bit difficult to find a source to watch RHONY...

Just a question: Am I the only one who couldn't stop starring at babys poo on the counter?  That man has to have nerves made of steel...

Who names his or her dog BABY?!

Gosh...


----------



## millivanilli

Carson123 said:


> I bet they all do blow.



please help a non native speaker-  to blow?


----------



## Sassys

millivanilli said:


> please help a non native speaker-  to blow?



Not "to blow"

Blow = Coke / Cocaine


----------



## millivanilli

Sassys said:


> Not "to blow"
> 
> Blow = Coke / Cocaine




Thank you! Really? I mean really like really? Only one substance?


----------



## forever.elise

Carson123 said:


> I bet they all do blow.




Probably Bethany! She is always wound up and tiny...


----------



## horse17

I'd be shocked if they did coke..I thought that was more popular 20 years ago


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> I'd be shocked if they did coke..I thought that was more popular 20 years ago



Nope. My friend's boss does coke in his office like a cigarette break. Another friend's old roommate also does it. I have a close friend who admitted to me he had tried it a few times recently. I was shocked!


----------



## Carson123

horse17 said:


> I'd be shocked if they did coke..I thought that was more popular 20 years ago




Nope. It's still around - don't think it's ever going away.


----------



## horse17

^ wow..thankfully, I'm out of the loop...


----------



## Creativelyswank

millivanilli said:


> Thank you! Really? I mean really like really? Only one substance?


----------



## Michele26

I can't figure out what Dorinda sees in John!? Everything about him is crass. He makes my stomach turn.


----------



## cdtracing

horse17 said:


> I'd be shocked if they did coke..I thought that was more popular 20 years ago



Nope.  It's still around.  I still know a few people that did it in the 80's & 90's & are still doing it.  Now, from what my son's have told me, the younger generation has discovered it.  So, it's not going away.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Michele26 said:


> I can't figure out what Dorinda sees in John!? Everything about him is crass. He makes my stomach turn.



He gives me Juicy Joe vibes


----------



## Bagbug

Yeah!


----------



## Longchamp

On Radio Andy he said show #9 of this season RHONY might top scary island.
He's really pushing RHONY on the radio...probably since ratings down.


----------



## cdtracing

Glitterandstuds said:


> He gives me Juicy Joe vibes



That's it!!! He's kinda creepy.


----------



## cdtracing

I wonder if LuAnne loses her "Countess" title when she marries her "fiance"?  And if she does, will she be able to get it back when they divorce?


----------



## Crystalina

cdtracing said:


> I wonder if LuAnne loses her "Countess" title when she marries her "fiance"?  And if she does, will she be able to get it back when they divorce?




She said in the show that she doesn't care about losing her title. Then the girls joked that she'll always be "The Countess" even without the title.


----------



## slyyls

Yes I believe Luanne will legally lose her title, and she will NOT be able to take it back.  She can of course still refer to herself as Countess if she wants (who's going to stop her?), and if her friends still want to call her Countess, it's fine as a nickname.    Legally/technically she will no longer be a Countess, in her husband's country; but the US doesn't recognize her title anyway, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## sgj99

slyyls said:


> Yes I believe Luanne will legally lose her title, and she will NOT be able to take it back.  She can of course still refer to herself as Countess if she wants (who's going to stop her?), and if her friends still want to call her Countess, it's fine as a nickname.    Legally/technically she will no longer be a Countess, in her husband's country; but the US doesn't recognize her title anyway, so it doesn't really matter.



yes, she will lose the title.  

Question:  what about the Count's former wives?  have they all remarried?  if not, did they keep their title too?


----------



## DiorT

There hasn't been a scene tonight where Dorinda is not drinking...


----------



## caitlin1214

I couldn't stand Joe since I saw him last season. 

His personality just bugs me and he gives off this creepy vibe. 

The nail in the coffin, as it were, is the scene from last season where he ordered for her. She didn't like him doing it, but he did it anyway. 



Random observation: Bethenny's birthday earrings (those leaf looking things) are pretty.


----------



## cdtracing

Dorinda does drink a lot but so do the other ladies.  I think these women drink more than the OC wives!  That's saying a lot!!

I also think Dorinda has some anger issues that need to be addressed.  She goes off like dynamite when anyone questions her relationship with John.  Something must be going on if she gets that defensive that quick.


----------



## slang

I learned the hard way many years ago to NEVER tell my friends what I really think of their boyfriends/husbands.
We are all grown women, I stay out of their relationships and they stay out of mine


----------



## caitlin1214

It's ironic that Ramona is saying talk is cheap when she tends to talk a LOT.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> I learned the hard way many years ago to NEVER tell my friends what I really think of their boyfriends/husbands.
> We are all grown women, I stay out of their relationships and they stay out of mine



  Me too.  I don't get into any of my friend's business & they don't get into mine.  Lot less drama that way.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Luann looked really rough at Sonja's house. My guess is coked up given the way she was moving her mouth and jaw.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Watching WWHL and from the previews for next week it looks like I hit it dead on about the coke.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> Dorinda does drink a lot but so do the other ladies.  I think these women drink more than the OC wives!  That's saying a lot!!
> 
> I also think Dorinda has some anger issues that need to be addressed.  She goes off like dynamite when anyone questions her relationship with John.  Something must be going on if she gets that defensive that quick.



She does have a quick temper - and alcohol doesn't help.  I think she may be defensive about John because I don't think her daughter likes him and so she probably gets constantly criticized at home and then to here it continually from your "friends".  Both Ramona and Bethany should have spoken privately to Dorinda about John's comments and his behaviour, but that of course isn't going to happen on this show.  So I think she felt ganged up on and lost it.

I think friends need to just accept other friends boyfriends/husbands/significant others even if you don't like that person, (unless you have real concerns about an abusive relationship).  As Dorinda said she's grown woman and its her life to lead.


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> She does have a quick temper - and alcohol doesn't help.  I think she may be defensive about John because I don't think her daughter likes him and so she probably gets constantly criticized at home and then to here it continually from your "friends".  Both Ramona and Bethany should have spoken privately to Dorinda about John's comments and his behaviour, but that of course isn't going to happen on this show.  So I think she felt ganged up on and lost it.
> 
> I think friends need to just accept other friends boyfriends/husbands/significant others even if you don't like that person, (unless you have real concerns about an abusive relationship).  As Dorinda said she's grown woman and its her life to lead.



I agree that Dorinda got ambushed by Bethany & Ramona but that's what their script told to do.  The ambush created the necessary drama.  Personally, I think true friends would have talked with her about it in private & not on camera.  Last year, her daughter didn't like John & I don't know it that's changed much in the past year.  Dorinda is good at dancing around that question when asked.  I do think her drinking accelerates her volitile temper, though.


----------



## slang

Funny how Dorinda said that neither Lu or Sonja could make it to her party - when it was well written that just those 2 hadn't started filming as they were hold outs for more $. 
Thats why we haven't seen either of them film with the other ladies. The 2 of them filming together in Sonja's house could have been done much later when they finally did settle their contracts


----------



## Sassys

caitlin1214 said:


> I couldn't stand Joe since I saw him last season.
> 
> His personality just bugs me and he gives off this creepy vibe.
> 
> The nail in the coffin, as it were, is the scene from last season where he ordered for her. She didn't like him doing it, but he did it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Random observation: Bethenny's birthday earrings (those leaf looking things) are pretty.



Who is Joe?


----------



## katran26

Totally off-topic but at the bra party, they were buying some Empreinte bras, my favorite brand!! YAY


----------



## katran26

CanuckBagLover said:


> She does have a quick temper - and alcohol doesn't help.  I think she may be defensive about John because I don't think her daughter likes him and so she probably gets constantly criticized at home and then to here it continually from your "friends".  Both Ramona and Bethany should have spoken privately to Dorinda about John's comments and his behaviour, but that of course isn't going to happen on this show.  So I think she felt ganged up on and lost it.
> 
> I think friends need to just accept other friends boyfriends/husbands/significant others even if you don't like that person, (unless you have real concerns about an abusive relationship).  As Dorinda said she's grown woman and its her life to lead.



I agree - I mean, the guy is kind of annoying and all, but it's her choice to date him. Bethany and Ramona aren't the ones dating him...


----------



## lucywife

Creativelyswank said:


> Watching WWHL and from the previews for next week it looks like I hit it dead on about the coke.


 Yes, you did!


----------



## nycmom

Sassys said:


> Who is Joe?



It seems pretty clear she meant John


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenny is so full of herself. She claims to have a kinship to black women because she is loud!  WTF, not every black woman is loud 
http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...pany-face-new-york-city-pictures-photos-pics/

She has issues. I still think what Omarosa told her was the honest truth but she wouldn't  acknowledge it


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> Who is Joe?



John, sorry.

I knew it began with a J.

Shows how little I think of him, I guess.


----------



## Sassys

nycmom said:


> It seems pretty clear she meant John



Wasn't clear to me; could have been talking about RHofNJ.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> Bethenny is so full of herself. She claims to have a kinship to black women because she is loud!  WTF, not every black woman is loud
> http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...pany-face-new-york-city-pictures-photos-pics/
> 
> She has issues. I still think what Omarosa told her was the honest truth but she wouldn't  acknowledge it




Very true.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

nycmom said:


> It seems pretty clear she meant John



Clear to me too. This is the NY thread after all.


----------



## nycmom

caitlin1214 said:


> John, sorry.
> 
> I knew it began with a J.
> 
> Shows how little I think of him, I guess.



Lol no worries Caitlin I think most of us understood!


----------



## swags

I don't know why Beth and Ramona had to go in on John (I mean, the script probably did call for it) but why didn't Dorinda turn it around? Mario obviously had a roving eye (and penis) Jason Hoppy ended up going for spousal support. John might be obnoxious but so are Bethenny and Ramona. 

Why is Skeletor starting with the menopause comments? While the ladies may be old enough to be her mom, they don't look it. She looks in her 40s her damn self.


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> I don't know why Beth and Ramona had to go in on John (I mean, the script probably did call for it) but why didn't Dorinda turn it around? Mario obviously had a roving eye (and penis) Jason Hoppy ended up going for spousal support. John might be obnoxious but so are Bethenny and Ramona.
> 
> *Why is Skeletor starting with the menopause comments*? While the ladies may be old enough to be her mom, they don't look it. She looks in her 40s her damn self.



:lolots::lolots:  I just spit out my drink!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Creativelyswank said:


> Watching WWHL and from the previews for next week it looks like I hit it dead on about the coke.



I must have missed what you saw. What was it?


----------



## millivanilli

swags said:


> I don't know why Beth and Ramona had to go in on John (I mean, the script probably did call for it) but why didn't Dorinda turn it around? Mario obviously had a roving eye (and penis) Jason Hoppy ended up going for spousal support. John might be obnoxious but so are Bethenny and Ramona.
> 
> Why is *Skeletor *starting with the menopause comments? While the ladies may be old enough to be her mom, they don't look it. She looks in her 40s her damn self.



muhahahahhahaa. In German we would say: Treffer, versenkt. Hard to translate- sort of: hit and sunk


----------



## millivanilli

I have to break a lance for John- Joe- J.... however, the boyfriend of Dorinda, starting with J.

Might be that he looks a little bit gros and might be that all rumors about him are *eeek* too and might be that tha derrier-gate was totally beyond everything, but : he has nice elements. He asks Dorinda when to pick her up and he goes into the cage of strange women without bating an eyelid. For me, that's really brave.  I do understand Dorinda. I would get in francy mode as well after the 1.0000 repetition of " the man you choosed to live with is gros". 

Btw. how old is Skeletor in real life? I mean without surgery?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I found it odd that right off the bat two housewives commented that Jules might be suffering from an eating disorder. I hope this doesn't become one of the storylines of this season. Cancer-gate and Munchhausen-gate were terrible enough.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> Bethenny is so full of herself. She claims to have a kinship to black women because she is loud!  WTF, not every black woman is loud
> http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...pany-face-new-york-city-pictures-photos-pics/
> 
> She has issues. I still think what Omarosa told her was the honest truth but she wouldn't  acknowledge it




Haha Bethenny can't handle the truth!


----------



## junqueprincess

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I found it odd that right off the bat two housewives commented that Jules might be suffering from an eating disorder. I hope this doesn't become one of the storylines of this season. Cancer-gate and Munchhausen-gate were terrible enough.




Wondering that too. Unfortunately, I'm thinking they cast her for that very reason, since they have highlighted it 2X's already. What a mess this woman is, I don't know anyone that baths the kids before school, especially if your an hour late to school everyday. She's already stated she has a nanny and housekeeper. People like this drive me insane.

My DH came into the room last night and was horrified at the ladies plastic surgery and distorted faces. What has Carole done, really scary.
It was during the Dorinda gang up, then he said I thought Housewives was supposed to be fun. I've been brainwashed, because he's right. I didn't sign up for this nine years ago. Every show is conflict and bickering. What happened to the fun....


----------



## Creativelyswank

Vanilla Bean said:


> I must have missed what you saw. What was it?


 
They aired a clip from next week and B makes some comments about him doing rails and being high, some pretty blatant accusations in front of everyone.


----------



## swags

millivanilli said:


> I have to break a lance for John- Joe- J.... however, the boyfriend of Dorinda, starting with J.
> 
> Might be that he looks a little bit gros and might be that all rumors about him are *eeek* too and might be that tha derrier-gate was totally beyond everything, but : he has nice elements. He asks Dorinda when to pick her up and he goes into the cage of strange women without bating an eyelid. For me, that's really brave.  I do understand Dorinda. I would get in francy mode as well after the 1.0000 repetition of " the man you choosed to live with is gros".
> 
> Btw. how old is Skeletor in real life? I mean without surgery?



I believe they said last week she is 34. 



Wentworth-Roth said:


> I found it odd that right off the bat two housewives commented that Jules might be suffering from an eating disorder. I hope this doesn't become one of the storylines of this season. Cancer-gate and Munchhausen-gate were terrible enough.



It's funny that it was Bethenny and Carole who commented. You know Carole liked being the skinniest of the housewives. 
They may have a point though, if she looks that skinny on hdtv I wonder what she looks like in real life? I don't care for her with her nanny and housekeeper yet she doesn't have it together. Also waiting for her to come out with a product. Maybe Anorexic Girl snacks? You open them and its just air.


----------



## GoGlam

swags said:


> I believe they said last week she is 34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that it was Bethenny and Carole who commented. You know Carole liked being the skinniest of the housewives.
> 
> They may have a point though, if she looks that skinny on hdtv I wonder what she looks like in real life? I don't care for her with her nanny and housekeeper yet she doesn't have it together. Also waiting for her to come out with a product. Maybe Anorexic Girl snacks? You open them and its just air.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## millivanilli

swags said:


> I believe they said last week she is 34.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that it was Bethenny and Carole who commented. You know Carole liked being the skinniest of the housewives.
> They may have a point though, if she looks that skinny on hdtv I wonder what she looks like in real life? I don't care for her with her nanny and housekeeper yet she doesn't have it together. Also waiting for her to come out with a product. Maybe Anorexic Girl snacks? You open them and its just air.




Really? so young? Oh.  ok. 


Hahhaa  But air with taste, be so kind!


----------



## DC-Cutie

If TV puts pounds on you, she must look super thin. But she still looks healthier than Rachel Zo


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> I believe they said last week she is 34.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that it was Bethenny and Carole who commented. You know Carole liked being the skinniest of the housewives.
> They may have a point though, if she looks that skinny on hdtv I wonder what she looks like in real life? I don't care for her with her nanny and housekeeper yet she doesn't have it together. Also waiting for her to come out with a product. Maybe Anorexic Girl snacks? You open them and its just air.



Really?  She's 34? She doesn't look 34. She looks about 40 to me.  I found her very annoying.


----------



## Graw

34?  Side eye 



horse17 said:


> I'd be shocked if they did coke..I thought that was more popular 20 years ago




I saw coke and someone smoking a crack pipe - with a lighter during regular business hours in NYC subway last week.  



caitlin1214 said:


> John, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it began with a J.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how little I think of him, I guess.




Andys wheels are spinning now : 
Juicy on call (Joe gives advice from prison) John stays in the studio 
Drinks with Juicy and John
J and J 
2 J's on the rocks 
A show for men with 2 Jays 
Dating advice from John and Joe


----------



## lucywife

I thought she's plus/minus same age as everybody, mid to late 40's. 
I think she looks fine, skinny-yes, but her face is normal, without uneven fillers like Carole's, Carole scares me.


----------



## TC1

Carole is SO skinny now, her face looks terrible...I don't know what all was done but it looks awful. I was shocked when she called out the new girl for being skinny. I would have been more concerned about her washing her hands in the ice bucket.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Carole is SO skinny now, her face looks terrible...I don't know what all was done but it looks awful. I was shocked when she called out the new girl for being skinny. I would have been more concerned about her washing her hands in the ice bucket.



and then right after that, showed someone making a drink from the same ice holder  Let's just hope and pray it was editing


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> and then right after that, showed someone making a drink from the same ice holder Let's just hope and pray it was editing


 
No kidding!!, she put her hands in there because she touched shrimp right?, well what if someone make a drink and had an allergy!, you'd wonder how ice sent you into anaphylactic shock.


----------



## lucywife

the menopausal joke was dumb. She yelled F*ck you (as a joke, but still weird)  to her hubster within 10 seconds they came in the restaurant. We are up for the good start with this one


----------



## WillstarveforLV

TC1 said:


> Carole is SO skinny now, her face looks terrible...I don't know what all was done but it looks awful. *I was shocked when she called out the new girl for being skinny*. I would have been more concerned about her washing her hands in the ice bucket.


 
IKR - the anorexic calling out the other anorexic! 
The washing of the shrimp hands in the ice bucket was sssoooooo over the top too.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Creativelyswank said:


> They aired a clip from next week and B makes some comments about him doing rails and being high, some pretty blatant accusations in front of everyone.



Thanks! I heard the "high" but not "rails" so off to watch again.


----------



## caitlin1214

Why was she touching the shrimp in the first place? 

I missed that part.

I would imagine she wouldn't be needing to wash her hands after touching shrimp if she, you know, didn't touch them.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Vanilla Bean said:


> Thanks! I heard the "high" but not "rails" so off to watch again.


 


 The reason I tend to believe it is because with all of B's legal woes I doubt she would be so foolish to slander someone.


----------



## lucywife

caitlin1214 said:


> Why was she touching the shrimp in the first place?
> 
> I missed that part.
> 
> I would imagine she wouldn't be needing to wash her hands after touching shrimp if she, you know, didn't touch them.



Because it didn't look like shrimp, I guess. It was shaped like little cookies.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Creativelyswank said:


> The reason I tend to believe it is because with all of B's legal woes I doubt she would be so foolish to slander someone.



I watched the preview again and Bethenny told John he was "lit up." Same as high but that was all. Who knows. Lu was the one who really looked coked up to me.


----------



## horse17

swags said:


> I don't know why Beth and Ramona had to go in on John (I mean, the script probably did call for it) but why didn't Dorinda turn it around? Mario obviously had a roving eye (and penis) Jason Hoppy ended up going for spousal support. John might be obnoxious but so are Bethenny and Ramona.
> 
> Why is Skeletor starting with the menopause comments? While the ladies may be old enough to be her mom, they don't look it. She looks in her 40s her damn self.


I can not stand how Bethanny is all over Dorinda about John....who the he$$ cares what he is like, as long as Dorinda is happy and he is not abusive to her then keep it to yourself...I like Dorinda and I don't think she is a mean or nosy person by nature, so when someone crosses a line with her, she loses it...and sometimes I don't blame her....although she needs to tone it down after a few cocktails..

Bethanny is just a miserable nosy biach........and  thinks she has all the answers...please, give me a break..what a joke..


----------



## swags

horse17 said:


> I can not stand how Bethanny is all over Dorinda about John....who the he$$ cares what he is like, as long as Dorinda is happy and he is not abusive to her then keep it to yourself...I like Dorinda and I don't think she is a mean or nosy person by nature, so when someone crosses a line with her, she loses it...and sometimes I don't blame her....although she needs to tone it down after a few cocktails..
> 
> Bethanny is just a miserable nosy biach........and  thinks she has all the answers...please, give me a break..what a joke..




Yes, she kept repeating that Dorinda is trying to "sell" John. So what if she puts the relationship in a positive spin?


----------



## Creativelyswank

Vanilla Bean said:


> I watched the preview again and Bethenny told John he was "lit up." Same as high but that was all. Who knows. Lu was the one who really looked coked up to me.


 The preview on WWHL was different then the one found online. It was pretty clear she was saying he was on coke. Or maybe I had too much to drink myself that night lol.


----------



## Creativelyswank

swags said:


> Yes, she kept repeating that Dorinda is trying to "sell" John. So what if she puts the relationship in a positive spin?


 If my friend had a boyfriend that was on drugs and opening talking about their intimate life I would probably need to be sold too, however I wouldn't be buying. Unless there is abuse, I would just quietly distance myself from the relationship, but these women do nothing quietly.


----------



## Florasun

Graw said:


> 34?  Side eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw coke and someone smoking a crack pipe - with a lighter during regular business hours in NYC subway last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andys wheels are spinning now :
> Juicy on call (Joe gives advice from prison) John stays in the studio
> Drinks with Juicy and John
> J and J
> 2 J's on the rocks
> A show for men with 2 Jays
> *Dating advice from John and Joe*




Too funny"


----------



## caitlin1214

Graw said:


> 34?
> 
> Dating advice from John and Joe



Pretty short series: ignore everything they say/do.

Series finale.



TC1 said:


> No kidding!!, she put her hands in there because she touched shrimp right?, well what if someone make a drink and had an allergy!, you'd wonder how ice sent you into anaphylactic shock.



Not only that but what if anyone else was keeping kosher? So now she's 'clean' but someone else isn't?


Ew! I didn't realize the ice was from the drinks thing?


Maybe I could see champagne bucket, but if someone wants to wash their hands, that's what a sink is for.


----------



## caitlin1214

Not to keep harping on it but if someone's serious about keeping kosher, wouldn't they tell the hosts of the party?


I would imagine it would be like telling someone about food allergies before a dinner party, right?


----------



## slang

^ the host of the party was Dorinda, since they are such good friends she would know. Heck I knew from the lunch w/ Dorinda & Bethenney last episode, so surely Dorinda knows


----------



## BalLVLover

Did any of you notice Ramona admiring herself in the mirror the whole time she was tt the B? Now I can see that happening at home when your alone, but not with a camera man standing right next to you, LOL. 

I really can't stand to watch Bethenny anymore...she's way to full of herself. Someone needs to let her know everyone gives Zero F*£#ks about her opinion. 

I agree that it was odd to see the super skinny girls weight shaming the new girl. Get to know her for a minute before calling her anorexic.


----------



## Crystalina

BalLVLover said:


> Did any of you notice Ramona admiring herself in the mirror the whole time she was tt the B? Now I can see that happening at home when your alone, but not with a camera man standing right next to you, LOL.
> 
> I really can't stand to watch Bethenny anymore...she's way to full of herself. Someone needs to let her know everyone gives Zero F*£#ks about her opinion.
> 
> I agree that it was odd to see the super skinny girls weight shaming the new girl. Get to know her for a minute before calling her anorexic.




Love everything in this post!!! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## lucywife

BalLVLover said:


> *Did any of you notice Ramona admiring herself in the mirror the whole time she was tt the B? * I can see that happening at home when your alone, but not with a camera man standing right next to you, LOL.
> 
> I really can't stand to watch Bethenny anymore...she's way to full of herself. Someone needs to let her know everyone gives Zero F*£#ks about her opinion.
> 
> I agree that it was odd to see the super skinny girls weight shaming the new girl. Get to know her for a minute before calling her anorexic.


 yes!


----------



## cdtracing

caitlin1214 said:


> Pretty short series: ignore everything they say/do.
> 
> Series finale.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only that but what if anyone else was keeping kosher? So now she's 'clean' but someone else isn't?
> 
> 
> Ew! I didn't realize the ice was from the drinks thing?
> 
> 
> *Maybe I could see champagne bucket, but if someone wants to wash their hands, that's what a sink is for.*



^^^ This!!  If you need to wash your hands, go to the kitchen sink or the bathroom sink!  What was going through her mind.  Now the ice is contaminated.  I agree that someone could have an allergy to shell fish & have a severe reaction all because she washed her hands in the ice!  I wouldn't want to make a drink from ice someone has had their hands all in there.  What happened to manners????  Oh, right!!  This is a Real Housewives show!


----------



## cdtracing

ballvlover said:


> did any of you notice ramona admiring herself in the mirror the whole time she was tt the b? Now i can see that happening at home when your alone, but not with a camera man standing right next to you, lol.
> 
> I really can't stand to watch bethenny anymore...she's way to full of herself. Someone needs to let her know everyone gives zero f*£#ks about her opinion.
> 
> I agree that it was odd to see the super skinny girls weight shaming the new girl. Get to know her for a minute before calling her anorexic.



+1


----------



## BalLVLover

Crystalina said:


> Love everything in this post!!! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




[emoji4]


----------



## BalLVLover

cdtracing said:


> ^^^ This!!  If you need to wash your hands, go to the kitchen sink or the bathroom sink!  What was going through her mind.  Now the ice in contaminated.  I agree that someone could have an allergy to shell fish & have a severe reaction all because she washed her hands in the ice!  I wouldn't want to make a drink from ice someone has had their hands all in there.  What happened to manners????  Oh, right!!  This is a Real Housewives show!




I didn't notice the girl serve the ice to someone else until you guys pointed it out....lol. So gross!


----------



## caitlin1214

Creativelyswank said:


> If my friend had a boyfriend that was on drugs and opening talking about their intimate life I would probably need to be sold too, however I wouldn't be buying. Unless there is abuse, I would just quietly distance myself from the relationship, but these women do nothing quietly.


 Me, too. 


I get why constantly selling him  would be annoying, but instead of harping on it, I'd make it a point not to talk about things that might bring him into the conversation.


----------



## buzzytoes

Finally getting caught up on my favorite franchise. I already want to vomit hearing Luann and Sonja talk about blow jobs. You are in your 50's ladies, that behavior is not attractive!! 

As always, still don't understand what Dorinda sees in John. He's just creepy. I also don't really understand how she can date someone that her adult child does not get along with. I mean I don't think she should base her life off of Hannah's opinions, but how are you ever going to have a happy life if your child and boyfriend can't be in the same room together?


----------



## RueMonge

I think Dorinda is still not over the death of her husband, and her husband knew and liked John. 
Add alcohol and maybe drugs to that grief...girl is just trying to hold on. I hope she can get a fresh start.


----------



## cdtracing

RueMonge said:


> I think Dorinda is still not over the death of her husband, and her husband knew and liked John.
> Add alcohol and maybe drugs to that grief...girl is just trying to hold on. I hope she can get a fresh start.



I had not thought about that.  She & her daughter may not be over the loss of her husband.  All the drinking may be her way of self medicating & throw some pharmaceuticals into the mix & you have one hot mess.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

buzzytoes said:


> Finally getting caught up on my favorite franchise. I already want to vomit hearing Luann and Sonja talk about blow jobs. You are in your 50's ladies, that behavior is not attractive!!



Oh, I would ask too if I found out my friend has a second row of upper teeth. Prolly not on TV though.


----------



## sgj99

cdtracing said:


> ^^^ This!!  If you need to wash your hands, go to the kitchen sink or the bathroom sink!  What was going through her mind.  Now the ice is contaminated.  I agree that someone could have an allergy to shell fish & have a severe reaction all because she washed her hands in the ice!  I wouldn't want to make a drink from ice someone has had their hands all in there.  What happened to manners????  Oh, right!!  This is a Real Housewives show!



this is exactly what i thought:  go to the restroom and wash your hands in the sink, you fool!


----------



## caitlin1214

http://dinonline.org/2012/09/14/keeping-kosher-when-traveling-and-in-a-non-kosher-environment/


Look under milk and meat. That's what I think she was trying to do after the shrimp.


Again, a sink or hand sanitizer would have been better than ice from the drinks bucket.


----------



## purseinsanity

beekmanhill said:


> *Men have been doing this for years with no complaints from women.  Bethenny needs to put her big skinny girl panties on and suck it up.  Sell one of her Birkins*.
> 
> Electric bills are very high in Manhattan and that is a huge apartment.
> 
> Kudos to Ramona and Mario for settling quickly.  I'm sure he had most of the dough from his family business and just sucked it up.
> 
> I'm sure Countess got quite a bit from the Count too.



Amen.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> That scene was cringe worthy. I wish that store clerk would have said "Sir, can you ask your mom to get her dog doo off my counter"
> 
> 
> 
> She is so skinny. Even Bethenny commented on it. I wonder what she will come up with for a career since they always make the stay at home moms feel like crap? Maybe she will come up with a line called Skinnier Girl.



She rubs me the wrong way for some reason.  I have all the respect in the world for SAHMs.  For women who don't work, have a sugar daddy, a full time nanny, and still can't get it together, I have none.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> This whole episode was like the Bethenny show!..all about her..and she never stops talking!, I don't know how she and Ramona can have a conversation since they both love to be the only one talking.



I don't understand why Andy loves Bethenny so much.  She's more and more annoying with every episode.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I hope the new one doesn't have to tell us how she's half Jewish/half Japanese on every episode, like some of those Potomac HWs


----------



## purseinsanity

GoGlam said:


> It might be outlandish to say someone looks like the type that uses certain drugs, but those two definitely do. I also think Bethanny used to, along with Sonja and Lu Ann.



ITA.  Dorinda is two teeth away from looking like a meth addict.


----------



## purseinsanity

millivanilli said:


> sorry for the delay- living in europe it is a little bit difficult to find a source to watch RHONY...
> 
> Just a question: Am I the only one who couldn't stop starring at babys poo on the counter?  That man has to have nerves made of steel...
> 
> Who names his or her dog BABY?!
> 
> Gosh...



Someone in their 50's that dates a teenager


----------



## purseinsanity

Michele26 said:


> I can't figure out what Dorinda sees in John!? Everything about him is crass. He makes my stomach turn.



He is gross, not just in appearance but in behavior also.  Total sleazeball!


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> ITA.  Dorinda is two teeth away from looking like a meth addict.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> and then right after that, showed someone making a drink from the same ice holder  Let's just hope and pray it was editing



I noticed that too!  Barf!!!


----------



## GoGlam

purseinsanity said:


> ITA.  Dorinda is two teeth away from looking like a meth addict.




Lol!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

purseinsanity said:


> She rubs me the wrong way for some reason.  I have all the respect in the world for SAHMs.  For women who don't work, have a sugar daddy, a full time nanny, and still can't get it together, I have none.


true.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The new one must be really skinny in person. I wish Kristen had stayed. What happened to Heather?

I hate Bethenny. I hate that she is a Scorpio and I hate that she is sarcastic. Two traits that we share. lol.

But seriously I cant stand her because she thinks she is better than everyone when in reality she had two shows and a talk show and still needed to come back to this show because her personality alone grates and this is the only way she could remain in the spotlight. The money has made her even worse. It will be interesting to see how her relationship with her kid turns out.


----------



## pjhm

Agree! Bethenny is hard to watch-don't understand Andy's fascination with her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hate all the Skinny Girl product placement. It's overkill. We get already. Oddly enough, I see her products in the markdown bin at marshalls, TJ maxx, and homegoods quite often.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her Skinny Girl vodka was good. Found it in the discount bin. Really came in handy on my vacay a couple of years ago when dealing with my roommate.


----------



## lucywife

purseinsanity said:


> ITA.  Dorinda is two teeth away from looking like a meth addict.


 no kidding 
Bethenny... it's just too much of her and she's not funny anymore, but angry and bitter.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> no kidding
> Bethenny... it's just too much of her and she's not funny anymore, but angry and bitter.



Sh&t, I would be bitter to if I had to go through a divorce/custody battle for 3yrs AND keep my hard earned money from a man that did not earn any of it.


----------



## BarbadosBride

I cringed when the new lady said her kids are usually around an hour late for school but since its a private school and they need her money they can suck it &#128558;

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Sh&t, I would be bitter to if I had to go through a divorce/custody battle for 3yrs AND keep my hard earned money from a man that did not earn any of it.


 she was bitter and angry before the divorce, but now she's spitting venom every time she opens her mouth. I think she's extremely competitive and people like that are never happy.


----------



## JNH14

lucywife said:


> she was bitter and angry before the divorce, but now she's spitting venom every time she opens her mouth. I think she's extremely competitive and people like that are never happy.


 


I just cringe for her daughter-what will she be like as a girl growing up?  I hope Bethany can be a loving mom to her-otherwise that little girl is going to be a ***** on wheels! You live what you learn....


----------



## DC-Cutie

lucywife said:


> she was bitter and angry before the divorce, but now she's spitting venom every time she opens her mouth. I think she's extremely competitive and people like that are never happy.



thank you!

her divorce didn't make her bitter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Sh&t, I would be bitter to if I had to go through a divorce/custody battle for 3yrs AND keep my hard earned money from a man that did not earn any of it.



funny how people don't have as much to say when a couple divorces and the woman wants to keep the mans hard earned money...

it's a two way street.  Her first husband was wealthy and though she likes to claim she was 'poor and struggling', she probably got her share.  I bet she didn't have any issues getting some of his money


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> funny how people don't have as much to say when a couple divorces and the woman wants to keep the mans hard earned money...
> 
> it's a two way street.  Her first husband was wealthy and though she likes to claim she was 'poor and struggling', she probably got her share.  I bet she didn't have any issues getting some of his money



Uh, I have issues with women getting a man's money if she did not earn it. I also have HUGE issues with women getting $20K a month in child support. If she is awarded that money, then the money should not come to her. It should go to the kid's school, doctor, child care. It does not take $20K a month to raise a kid. I also, have issues with women claiming they should get a certain amount of alimony, because they are accustom to a certain lifestyle. GTFOH, the ride is over and it's time to get off. 

I just witnessed a woman on the phone, telling the other person, she is tired of working and is trying to get pregnant by her boyfriend, so she can live off child support. That sh$t is dead wrong.

She didn't get money from first husband. She DID get money from guy she was engaged to. She kept the ring and sold it for money to live off and she sold a bunch of birkin bags he gave her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

IF we lived a certain lifestyle and had children and the courts think that $20K is good, so be it.  Who am I to say how much it takes to raise a child.  Besides, $20K can go towards mortgage, upkeep, car notes, insurances, schooling, childcare, activities etc...

If Diddy can pay $25K a month, oh well...  he can afford it.  Bethenny can, too


----------



## BalLVLover

pjhm said:


> Agree! Bethenny is hard to watch-don't understand Andy's fascination with her.




Me either!



DC-Cutie said:


> I hate all the Skinny Girl product placement. It's overkill. We get already. Oddly enough, I see her products in the markdown bin at marshalls, TJ maxx, and homegoods quite often.




Her products don't seem to stick around long and she just keeps on putting out new stuff. She'll stick skinny girl on anything for a buck. 



JNH14 said:


> I just cringe for her daughter-what will she be like as a girl growing up?  I hope Bethany can be a loving mom to her-otherwise that little girl is going to be a ***** on wheels! You live what you learn....




Bethenny is such a control freak I wonder how she'll handle things when her daughter gets older and starts to want to do things her own way. 

These ladies this season are making me miss Heather, boring Kristin and good lord even Jill. &#128580;

Ok, I'm done with my bethenny bashing.....til the next episode [emoji12]


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't feel sorry that her divorce has dragged out. She made her bed. 

And as stated before, she was an a-hole before they married.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't feel sorry that her divorce has dragged out. She made her bed.
> 
> And as stated before, she was an a-hole before they married.



preach!!!!


----------



## GaudyGirl

Has anyone seen the First Look for this week? Regarding Jules; can't wait for someone to strong pimp hand this trick. Ugh!!!


----------



## Baileylouise

That lingerie party was so awkward to watch. Dorinda is pretty defensive about John but I don't see that much chemistry between them.
Bethany always seems to think she is right , imagine having to work for her
The new girl seems annoying and skinny
Urgh Carole she is like a loved up teenager I wonder if she and heather are still friends.


----------



## Michele26

GaudyGirl said:


> Has anyone seen the First Look for this week? Regarding Jules; can't wait for someone to strong pimp hand this trick. Ugh!!!



She referred to the women as "the elderly," & said she thought they'd be a little more mature.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> I hate all the Skinny Girl product placement. It's overkill. We get already. Oddly enough, I see her products in the markdown bin at marshalls, TJ maxx, and homegoods quite often.



I agree.  It's overkill.  I tried her Skinny Girl Sangria last year...it sucked.  Haven't tried anything else.  Like you, I see her product in markdown bins all over.


----------



## cdtracing

BarbadosBride said:


> I cringed when the new lady said her kids are usually around an hour late for school but since its a private school and they need her money they can suck it &#55357;&#56878;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



I caught that too.  If her kids are always late, they're going to fall behind in school because they miss so much.  So I guess they'll have to hire private tutors to help the kids.  Frankly, I would put those kids on a schedule & adhere to it.  The kids will kick & scream about it but not for long if the parents don't cave in.  Kids will live what they learn & they aren't learning any discipline or self control.


----------



## cdtracing

lucywife said:


> she was bitter and angry before the divorce, but now she's spitting venom every time she opens her mouth. I think she's extremely competitive and people like that are never happy.



I agree.  I think Bethany is an angry, bitter person to begin with...she's never reconciled her childhood.   Her divorce hasn't helped.  She's extremely competitive & those kind of people are hard to live with & rarely satisfied & happy.  I hope she doesn't pass this trait on to her daughter.  But I can see that when her daughter grows up & starts dating, Bethany will find fault with any & everyone.  Because of her own personal experiences with relationships, no one will ever be good enough for her daughter.  I can see that $hitstorm forming from miles away.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Constant lateness or absence would not be tolerated by schools where I live. Bad way to start off when they are young.

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

BarbadosBride said:


> Constant lateness or absence would not be tolerated by schools where I live. Bad way to start off when they are young.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



Not tolerated where I live either, whether public or private.  In fact, in most schools here, 3 tardy days will count as 1 absent day on their school record.  I'm surprised the school hasn't called them in for a conference about the habitual tardiness.


----------



## JNH14

cdtracing said:


> I agree.  It's overkill.  I tried her Skinny Girl Sangria last year...it sucked.  Haven't tried anything else.  Like you, I see her product in markdown bins all over.


 
Her Skinny Girl margaritas suck, too.


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> Her Skinny Girl margaritas suck, too.



That's good to know.  I actually was thinking if I saw it marked down, I would try it.  Not going to waste the money, now.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

BarbadosBride said:


> Constant lateness or absence would not be tolerated by schools where I live. Bad way to start off when they are young.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app






cdtracing said:


> Not tolerated where I live either, whether public or private.  In fact, in most schools here, 3 tardy days will count as 1 absent day on their school record.  I'm surprised the school hasn't called them in for a conference about the habitual tardiness.


 
Yep, same where I live. My kids go to a private school and habitual tardiness and absences are not tolerated. Three late arrivals equal an absence, making the student ineligible for the perfect attendance award. A few years ago when we needed a Friday off to travel to my brother's out-of-state wedding, I had to fill out a form explaining why the event we were attending was more important than school (thankfully, our request was approved).


----------



## cdtracing

GirlieShoppe said:


> Yep, same where I live. My kids go to a private school and habitual tardiness and absences are not tolerated. Three late arrivals equal an absence, making the student ineligible for the perfect attendance award. A few years ago when we needed a Friday off to travel to my brother's out-of-state wedding, I had to fill out a form explaining why the event we were attending was more important than school (thankfully, our request was approved).



My oldest son attended private school & they had the same policy.  In fact, if your child was not in class for roll call in 1st period, you would get a call from the school inquiring why they weren't in school unless you contacted them first (if the child was sick & then you had to have a Dr excuse or it would count against them).  Special requests for unexcused absence (out of town trip, funeral, ect) had to be approved. This kept teenager's from skipping school.


----------



## BalLVLover

cdtracing said:


> That's good to know.  I actually was thinking if I saw it marked down, I would try it.  Not going to waste the money, now.




I've had some of her white wine (totally tasteless) and the pina colada which was so terrible that I couldn't drink it.


----------



## cdtracing

BalLVLover said:


> I've had some of her white wine (totally tasteless) and the pina colada which was so terrible that I couldn't drink it.



Well...won't be wasting my money on those either.  Like I said, I tried her Sangria last year & it sucked.  In fact, it was so bad, I poured it down the drain.  I understand the low calorie stuff isn't going to taste as good as the regular but it should at least taste decent.  That Sangria couldn't even be doctored up to be palatable.


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't really remember what happened with tardies, but by high school was very strict about absences.

Every month or so, they'd have someone go around and call people out of class: "Hey, Buddy [he called us Buddy], it says here you had an unexcused absence on the date of [insert date here]. What happened?" He would mark it as unexcused, unless we could produce documentation like a doctor's note. 

I can also remember my mom calling the necessary office for a sickness or one of my many doctor's appointments (I like to joke I was a sickly child) and twice the school called asking where I was.

It was awkward picking up the phone to have the school on the other line.  

The first time, I was really sick, and they probably could hear it over the phone. The second time, I had all day doctor's appointments. I had been prescribed a back brace to correct scoliosis and had appointments to get fitted for it, as well as with a physical therapist.

Technically, I could have made it back in time for my last class of the day, chemistry, but I wasn't really comfortable talking about it (or to anyone, really) so my mom just let me go home afterwards.

Oddly enough, I didn't think to ask back, "Didn't my mom call you this morning?"



Sorry, back to the show, she's being way too flippant with her kids' attendance records at school. 

Too many absences or late days would make them truants, right? (And wouldn't CPS get involved?)


----------



## sgj99

cdtracing said:


> I caught that too.  If her kids are always late, they're going to fall behind in school because they miss so much.  So I guess they'll have to hire private tutors to help the kids.  Frankly, I would put those kids on a schedule & adhere to it.  The kids will kick & scream about it but not for long if the parents don't cave in.  *Kids will live what they learn & they aren't learning any discipline or self control.*



very true.  this will teach the kids it's okay to be late every where and the rules don't apply to them.


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> IF we lived a certain lifestyle and had children and the courts think that $20K is good, so be it.  Who am I to say how much it takes to raise a child.  Besides, $20K can go towards mortgage, upkeep, car notes, insurances, schooling, childcare, activities etc...
> 
> If Diddy can pay $25K a month, oh well...  he can afford it.  Bethenny can, too



yes!  The children are entitled to live the lifestyle of their father, and if that means mom does too, too bad.


----------



## millivanilli

WillstarveforLV said:


> IKR - the anorexic calling out the other anorexic!
> The washing of the shrimp hands in the ice bucket was sssoooooo over the top too.



that, plus that Ice cubes might not be the direct interpretation if a Mikveh except they brought those ice cubes from a glacier, but I doubt that.


----------



## millivanilli

caitlin1214 said:


> Why was she touching the shrimp in the first place?
> 
> I missed that part.
> 
> I would imagine she wouldn't be needing to wash her hands after touching shrimp if she, you know, didn't touch them.



She thought it would be anything else and wanted to eat that.


----------



## millivanilli

purseinsanity said:


> Someone in their 50's that dates a teenager



hahahah you nailed it!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DC-Cutie said:


> I *hate all the Skinny Girl product placement. It's overkill.* We get already. Oddly enough, I see her products in the markdown bin at marshalls, TJ maxx, and homegoods quite often.


 
Yet at the bra party, didn't she rip Dorinda a new one because her BF John was trying to do business talks with her regarding his business one night in the Hamptons? Yes Bethanny, you hyprocrite, only you can shill Skinny Girl products down everybody's throat but heaven forbid if some one else tries to even talk about their business, she will crucify them and their significant others which is exactly what she did to Dorinda.


----------



## buzzytoes

WillstarveforLV said:


> Yet at the bra party, didn't she rip Dorinda a new one because her BF John was trying to do business talks with her regarding his business one night in the Hamptons? Yes Bethanny, you hyprocrite, only you can shill Skinny Girl products down everybody's throat but heaven forbid if some one else tries to even talk about their business, she will crucify them and their significant others which is exactly what she did to Dorinda.


Her issue with John discussing business was that he waited until Dorinda was out of the room to do so. I would feel the same way she did - that it's kind of shady like he didn't want her to hear. I'm sure Dorinda has heard him talk business plenty of times so why would he wait until she left the room to pitch an idea?


----------



## lucywife

WillstarveforLV said:


> Yet at the bra party, didn't she rip Dorinda a new one because her BF John was trying to do business talks with her regarding his business one night in the Hamptons? Yes Bethanny, you hyprocrite, only you can shill Skinny Girl products down everybody's throat but heaven forbid if some one else tries to even talk about their business, she will crucify them and their significant others which is exactly what she did to Dorinda.


 agree.


----------



## lucywife

buzzytoes said:


> Her issue with John discussing business was that he waited until Dorinda was out of the room to do so. I would feel the same way she did - that it's kind of shady like he didn't want her to hear. I'm sure Dorinda has heard him talk business plenty of times so why would he wait until she left the room to pitch an idea?


 that would make sense if she didn't mention that to all of the viewers on national TV after the fact. Instead she embarrassed John and humiliated her so-called friend Dorinda.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> Her issue with John discussing business was that he waited until Dorinda was out of the room to do so. I would feel the same way she did - that it's kind of shady like he didn't want her to hear. I'm sure Dorinda has heard him talk business plenty of times so why would he wait until she left the room to pitch an idea?



Agree!


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> that would make sense if she didn't mention that to all of the viewers on national TV after the fact. Instead she embarrassed John and humiliated her so-called friend Dorinda.



Embarrassed him how? He did pull her aside to talk business once Dorinda was out of ear shot.

John, clearly has no idea WTF he is talking about. That whole skinny girl/skinny cow talk made no sense. Skinny Cow is a different company. WTH does that company have to do with Bethenny.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Embarrassed him how? He did pull her aside to talk business once Dorinda was out of ear shot.
> 
> John, clearly has no idea WTF he is talking about. That whole skinny girl/skinny cow talk made no sense. Skinny Cow is a different company. WTH does that company have to do with Bethenny.


 she could of said nothing, but that would be too classy for her. We all can see who he is without her pointing it out.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I thought I recalled in one of the earlier episodes, Bethanny went out for brunch with John and Dorinda and then Jules and her husband came as well...and John did bring out his business there too in front Dorinda to Bethanny and she acted so shocked and offended that John wanted to talk business and then I think that's when Bethanny brought up the night in the Hamptons...
Quite frankly, I think it is quite funny that John does not know the difference between Skinny Cow and Skinny Girl - goes to show you Skinny Girl products do not give a lasting impression... 
Overall, I just find Bethanny to be such a textbook narcissist and so hyprocritcal.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> she could of said nothing, but that would be too classy for her. We all can see who he is without her pointing it out.



If she didn't bring the drama, then you would complain the show is boring. She is getting paid millions of dollars to bring the drama.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenny jumps down your throat if you talk about her business. But feels that she can go in on everyone else's business


----------



## slang

I read that Bethenney and Sonja have issues this season because Sonja wants to start a liquor line called "Tipsy Girl" and Bethenney thinks too similar to Skinny Girl.

Although Sonja has registered "Tipsy Girl" (2 words) Bethenney went and registered the name "Tipsygirl" (one word)


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I read that Bethenney and Sonja have issues this season because Sonja wants to start a liquor line called "Tipsy Girl" and Bethenney thinks too similar to Skinny Girl.
> 
> Although Sonja has registered "Tipsy Girl" (2 words) Bethenney went and registered the name "Tipsygirl" (one word)



You have got to be kidding. Bethenny strikes me as a deeply insecure person that tries to portray the image of a super strong woman!


----------



## TC1

Sonja wants to do a lot of things, doesn't mean it'll happen. Bethenny is just being petty.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Sonja wants to do a lot of things, doesn't mean it'll happen. Bethenny is just being petty.



Right!!!   We haven't seen anything close to a toaster oven


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> You have got to be kidding. Bethenny strikes me as a deeply insecure person that tries to portray the image of a super strong woman![/QUOTE
> 
> Very true!
> Not sure if the alcohol would have ever made it to a store shelf but she does have a business partner in the alcohol business that seemed to know what he was doing. There is now some legal wrangling between the 2 ladies because of B registering the name 7 mos after Sonja did.
> 
> I don't know what the big deal is, I think every franchise has a HW that releases some type of alcohol product


----------



## TC1

Ramona has her Pinot!!, lol.. I don't see that as an issue.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> I read that Bethenney and Sonja have issues this season because Sonja wants to start a liquor line called "Tipsy Girl" and Bethenney thinks too similar to Skinny Girl.
> 
> Although Sonja has registered "Tipsy Girl" (2 words) Bethenney went and registered the name "Tipsygirl" (one word)





TC1 said:


> Sonja wants to do a lot of things, doesn't mean it'll happen. Bethenny is just being petty.





DC-Cutie said:


> Right!!!   We haven't seen anything close to a toaster oven



ITA!!  This is just plain petty & stupid.  Next thing you know, Bethany will come out with a Skinny Girl toaster oven.  Bethany can't stand anything she perceives as competition.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> You have got to be kidding. Bethenny strikes me as a deeply insecure person that tries to portray the image of a super strong woman![/QUOTE
> 
> Very true!
> Not sure if the alcohol would have ever made it to a store shelf but she does have a business partner in the alcohol business that seemed to know what he was doing. There is now some legal wrangling between the 2 ladies because of B registering the name 7 mos after Sonja did.
> 
> I don't know what the big deal is, I think every franchise has a HW that releases some type of alcohol product



Viki has her liquor, vodka I think, & Viki & Tamara did the Housewives Wine bid.  Even Kim Zolciak came out with a wine line.  And yes, Ramona has her Pinot wine line.   What's the big deal?


----------



## slang

cdtracing said:


> Viki has her liquor, vodka I think, & Viki & Tamara did the Housewives Wine bid.  Even Kim Zolciak came out with a wine line.  What's the big deal?



Yes every franchise has someone that does alcohol. Even Teresa G has something, Nene did too!


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Yes every franchise has someone that does alcohol. Even Teresa G has something, Nene did too!



Yes, I forgot about Teresa & NeNe jumping in the alcohol market.  I think LVP has a wine line out as well.  They all want a piece of that pie.


----------



## slang

Thought of some more: Lisa V has a sangria, Brandi Granville now has a wine & Jackie from Real HW of Melbourne has a mixed drink line


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Thought of some more: Lisa V has a sangria, Brandi Granville now has a wine & Jackie from Real HW of Melbourne has a mixed drink line



Didn't know Brandi came out with a wine or the Melbourne housewife cocktail line.  Like I said, they all want a piece of that market.  Thing is Trendy booze is here today & gone tomorrow.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

slang said:


> Thought of some more: Lisa V has a sangria, Brandi Granville now has a wine & Jackie from Real HW of Melbourne has a mixed drink line




LVPs sangria is actually delicious! I had some at Villa Blanca last summer and it was so good I bought a bottle of it at my local wine store when I got back to NY! I too have tried Skinny Girl margarita and found it to be gross as well.


----------



## cdtracing

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> LVPs sangria is actually delicious! I had some at Villa Blanca last summer and it was so good I bought a bottle of it at my local wine store when I got back to NY! I too have tried Skinny Girl margarita and found it to be gross as well.



I may have to try LVP's Sangria!  I love to have Sangria in the summer when friends come over for a BBQ.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm just waiting for those two idiot on Dallas Housewives to try & market a wine line called "Jesus Juice" since they're so fond of calling wine that.  Lord help us if that happens.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

cdtracing said:


> I may have to try LVP's Sangria!  I love to have Sangria in the summer when friends come over for a BBQ.




It was delicious and I am also a fan of sangria so I have high standards!! [emoji38]


----------



## cdtracing

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> It was delicious and I am also a fan of sangria so I have high standards!! [emoji38]



I'm definitely going to try it.  If it's as good as you say, I'll have to take my older sister a bottle next time I go visit.  She's a Sangria Connoisseur.    She does love fine wines.


----------



## purseinsanity

millivanilli said:


> that, plus that Ice cubes might not be the direct interpretation if a Mikveh except they brought those ice cubes from a glacier, but I doubt that.



I think Jules thinks no rules apply to her at all.  I've only seen her on one (two??) episodes and she doesn't care about getting the kids to school on time and the fact she thought it was ok to "wash" her hands in ice that everyone was using was absolutely mind boggling!


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> I'm just waiting for those two idiot on Dallas Housewives to try & market a wine line called "Jesus Juice" since they're so fond of calling wine that.  Lord help us if that happens.



OMG, I would die.  They'd probably have a turd in their logo!


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> OMG, I would die.  They'd probably have a turd in their logo!



 It wouldn't surprise me.  It would probably smell like farts since they seem to be fond of those as well.  I wouldn't touch anything that those two promoted.


----------



## lucywife

cdtracing said:


> It wouldn't surprise me.  It would probably smell like farts since they seem to be fond of those as well.  I wouldn't touch anything that those two promoted.


----------



## millivanilli

purseinsanity said:


> I think Jules thinks no rules apply to her at all.  I've only seen her on one (two??) episodes and she doesn't care about getting the kids to school on time and the fact she thought it was ok to "wash" her hands in ice that everyone was using was absolutely mind boggling!




Yes, I was like: " ?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!" too, but then I thought - ok English is not my mother tongue, perhaps I totally missunderstood the bathing scene as she was talking about beeing too late in general and not on this special occasion. Who bathes the children before school?!  Im mean, honestly, if my daughter would start  with the bathing thing before school I'd give her a very short answer, conatining two letters: an N and an O.


----------



## BalLVLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Bethenny jumps down your throat if you talk about her business. But feels that she can go in on everyone else's business




Like when she butted in and was criticizing Kristen's nail polish name Pop of Color. She thinks she knows everything about business because she has made money, but nothing in her brand seems to last.


----------



## BalLVLover

cdtracing said:


> I'm just waiting for those two idiot on Dallas Housewives to try & market a wine line called "Jesus Juice" since they're so fond of calling wine that.  Lord help us if that happens.




I tried watching that show last night and I just couldn't do it. About 15 minutes was all I could handle. I'm from Texas and these women really don't do our state any favors. I'm a Realtor and that agent in the dress, boots and cowboy hat was just ridiculous. &#128580; Andy....you've lost you touch.


----------



## floatinglili

Dorinda is really, really, ridiculously good looking. Bethany is up in my grille and I can't take her any more.


----------



## cdtracing

BalLVLover said:


> I tried watching that show last night and I just couldn't do it. About 15 minutes was all I could handle. I'm from Texas and these women really don't do our state any favors. I'm a Realtor and that agent in the dress, boots and cowboy hat was just ridiculous. &#55357;&#56900; Andy....you've lost you touch.



I know what you mean.  I wonder what the upper echelon women of NY really think about these women & how they behave.  I'm from the Atlanta area & the ATL women don't project a good impression of Atlanta ladies, in fact, in many circles, they are considered a joke & an embarassment.  The NY housewives really love to party & get drunk.  I know a lot of it is scripted & edited for maximum drama but since it does air on national television, I wonder if actual NY women find their behavior as outlandish & out of control as I do.


----------



## Sassys

BalLVLover said:


> Like when she butted in and was criticizing Kristen's nail polish name Pop of Color. She thinks she knows everything about business because she has made money, but nothing in her brand seems to last.



That pop of color comment was common sense lol. Kristen is from NYC and as soon as you walk into any Duane Reade there is a huge sign in the makeup section that says pop of color. Why would you name your nail Polish a similar name.


----------



## BalLVLover

cdtracing said:


> I know what you mean.  I wonder what the upper echelon women of NY really think about these women & how they behave.  I'm from the Atlanta area & the ATL women don't project a good impression of Atlanta ladies, in fact, in many circles, they are considered a joke & an embarassment.  The NY housewives really love to party & get drunk.  I know a lot of it is scripted & edited for maximum drama but since it does air on national television, I wonder if actual NY women find their behavior as outlandish & out of control as I do.




They probably do [emoji6] Texas always seems to have such ridiculous stereotypes so seeing crap like this just feeds right into that.


----------



## cdtracing

BalLVLover said:


> They probably do [emoji6] Texas always seems to have such ridiculous stereotypes so seeing crap like this just feeds right into that.



Yes, I agree these shows do feed into certain stereotypes in the worst possible way, maybe that's the point.  On most of these shows, the women party like there's no tomorrow.  In fact, when alcohol is involved, the trash aspect comes out & some will actually physically fight.  I don't understand that kind of behavior.  When you're very young, it's somewhat understandable that they haven't developed self control but when you reach a certain age, that kind of behavior is totally unwarranted.  All the franchises have their own version of this "Girls Gone Wild" behavior except they are not girls but grown women & most of them have children.  Not all the women engage in this so I can only assume this is done for air time, drama, & securing their place in the next season.  The only point to any of these shows is show a hot mess trainwreck of poor childish behavior.  Surely, these women know that their children see how they're portrayed or will eventually see it.  It's certainly not role models I would want for my children.  Thank God I only have boys & they're  all grown.


----------



## JNH14

cdtracing said:


> I know what you mean.  I wonder what the upper echelon women of NY really think about these women & how they behave.  I'm from the Atlanta area & the ATL women don't project a good impression of Atlanta ladies, in fact, in many circles, they are considered a joke & an embarassment.  The NY housewives really love to party & get drunk.  I know a lot of it is scripted & edited for maximum drama but since it does air on national television, I wonder if actual NY women find their behavior as outlandish & out of control as I do.


 
Fellow north Atlantan...the Housewives here are not at all like the women you meet in the area!  I hope people give our city a little more credit than that!


----------



## RueMonge

millivanilli said:


> Yes, I was like: " ?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!" too, but then I thought - ok English is not my mother tongue, perhaps I totally missunderstood the bathing scene as she was talking about beeing too late in general and not on this special occasion. Who bathes the children before school?!  Im mean, honestly, if my daughter would start  with the bathing thing before school I'd give her a very short answer, conatining two letters: an N and an O.



Your English is fine.  It sounded to me like the kids were often late, unless maybe she was just showing off for the cameras about how she's a hands on mom and cooks breakfast and gives baths, when she normally lets the nanny handle it. 

I would never have managed in the mornings unless the kids had bathed the night before.


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> Fellow north Atlantan...the Housewives here are not at all like the women you meet in the area!  I hope people give our city a little more credit than that!



Agreed.  I hope people don't use the ATL franchise to judge Ga Ladies & I'm sure NY Ladies don't want people to use the NY franchise as a measuring stick for them either.  Like I said, it's a hot mess trainwreck just to keep people's attention.  Seem like when people aren't tuning in, they ramp up the crazy.


----------



## cdtracing

RueMonge said:


> Your English is fine.  It sounded to me like the kids were often late, unless maybe she was just showing off for the cameras about how she's a hands on mom and cooks breakfast and gives baths, when she normally lets the nanny handle it.
> 
> I would never have managed in the mornings unless the kids had bathed the night before.



No, I think your English is fine, too.  This woman is so unorganized.  She's stated that her kids are always late for school.  Well, no wonder.  Who allows their child to have a leisurely bath before school?  She has a nanny so I don't understand why she's so disorganized.  It's not like she has an actual job & has to go to work every day.  My kids were always bathed the night before & I would get up early to have breakfast ready so they could eat before I took them to school.  I would then go home, clean the kitchen & get ready for work.  No way we would have had time for baths before school.


----------



## JNH14

I agree!  I taught in private schools in GA, LA, Seattle, NY etc... and this being late garbage would never have flown!  There were always too many people eager to follow the rules in order to get their kids into private schools!


----------



## pursegrl12

millivanilli said:


> yes, i was like: " ?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!" too, but then i thought - ok english is not my mother tongue, perhaps i totally missunderstood the bathing scene as she was talking about beeing too late in general and not on this special occasion. Who bathes the children before school?!  Im mean, honestly, if my daughter would start  with the bathing thing before school *i'd give her a very short answer, conatining two letters: An n and an o*.




boom.


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> I agree!  I taught in private schools in GA, LA, Seattle, NY etc... and this being late garbage would never have flown!  There were always too many people eager to follow the rules in order to get their kids into private schools!



When she made the statement that her kids are always late but they go to a private school & the school needs their money so they could just deal with it, I thought "Whaaaat?"  My oldest son attended private school & there was a waiting list to be enrolled.  Yes, private schools need the money paid for tuition but I've always thought there were plenty of people who wanted & could afford to put their kids in private school that there was no shortage of candidates for enrollment.  Habitual tardiness was not tolerated at my son's school at all.  I stated in an earlier post that I'm surprised they haven't been called in for a parent conference to address the chronic lateness.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope a school official sees what she said and sends a nice 'we won't need your money next year, so keep your late-to-school-everyday-child, we won't be needing them either'


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope a school official sees what she said and sends a nice 'we won't need your money next year, so keep your late-to-school-everyday-child, we won't be needing them either'



Probably not worded exactly like that but I can definitely see them receiving a letter stating their children's enrollment would not be renewed for the next year due to chronic, habitual lateness.  I'm not sure about NY but in GA, a child is required by law to attend school for a specific amount of days in order to pass to the next grade.  This applies to public as well as private schools.  X number of tardy days (in GA it's 3) will equal 1 absent day on their school record.  Miss too many days, you don't move up to the next grade level or graduate.  I would assume NY has a similar law.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> Probably not worded exactly like that but I can definitely see them receiving a letter stating their children's enrollment would not be renewed for the next year due to chronic, habitual lateness.  I'm not sure about NY but in GA, a child is required by law to attend school for a specific amount of days in order to pass to the next grade.  This applies to public as well as private schools.  X number of tardy days (in GA it's 3) will equal 1 absent day on their school record.  Miss too many days, you don't move up to the next grade level or graduate.  I would assume NY has a similar law.



yeah, I know it wouldn't be worded that way...


----------



## Bagbug

As always, still don't understand what Dorinda sees in John. He's just creepy. I also don't really understand how she can date someone that her adult child does not get along with. I mean I don't think she should base her life off of Hannah's opinions, but how are you ever going to have a happy life if your child and boyfriend can't be in the same room together?[/QUOTE]

I noticed in Dorinda's voice a sense of relief that her 22 year old was finally moving out.&#129300;

I don't have any kids.  I moved from my parents at 22 only bc I saved and couldn't get out fast enough.  (There was a lot going on at home)
My MIL has made remark/complaints  my niece still lives at home she's only 21 yrs old. Keep in mind my MIL doesnt live near her daughter not pay a penny for my niece.   WTH?


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah, I know it wouldn't be worded that way...



But it would be fitting if it was given their cavalier attitude about their habitual lateness.


----------



## katran26

Ugh! Jules called the ladies "elderly" - that is so disgusting. Really not liking Jules at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

John and Dorinda are drunks!  I bet they get LIT and fight like cats and dogs


----------



## katran26

DC-Cutie said:


> John and Dorinda are drunks!  I bet they get LIT and fight like cats and dogs




Yeah...john's slurring his words, how can anyone take him seriously in that scene?


----------



## DC-Cutie

on WWHL Bethenney said that she now has John doing work for her...  WTF


----------



## Crystalina

Omg Jules looks DREADFUL!

She is skin stretched over bones. It's painful to look at her!

Also, what's up with Dorinda? To me, she looks like she's aged 5 years since last season!


----------



## katran26

Crystalina said:


> Omg Jules looks DREADFUL!
> 
> She is skin stretched over bones. It's painful to look at her!




And yet she keeps making fun of the ages of the other women. She doesn't look good for her age at all- some fat in her diet would help.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> on WWHL Bethenney said that she now has John doing work for her...  WTF



What, her dry cleaning


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> What, her dry cleaning



no she said he was doing some fabric protection on her new furniture


----------



## DC-Cutie

Crystalina said:


> Also, what's up with Dorinda? To me, she looks like she's aged 5 years since last season!



too much drinking...  and dare I say, she looks like she 'parties', always fidgeting with her nose


----------



## cdtracing

katran26 said:


> Ugh! Jules called the ladies "elderly" - that is so disgusting. Really not liking Jules at all.



Her comments about menopause & the ladies being elderly are getting old real fast!  



DC-Cutie said:


> John and Dorinda are drunks!  I bet they get LIT and fight like cats and dogs





katran26 said:


> Yeah...john's slurring his words, how can anyone take him seriously in that scene?



He has the look of someone who is an alcoholic.  Dorinda looks like she mixes alcohol with a little "something else".  She's always fidgeting & can't sit still.  Both of them are a disaster.


----------



## swags

DC-Cutie said:


> too much drinking...  and dare I say, she looks like she 'parties', always fidgeting with her nose



The smoking can't be helping either. Not surprised that Jules came out to take a drag. She should stop with the elderly comments, she's going to look elderly herself in about........a month?


----------



## cdtracing

Crystalina said:


> *Omg Jules looks DREADFUL!
> 
> She is skin stretched over bones. It's painful to look at her!*
> 
> Also, what's up with Dorinda? To me, she looks like she's aged 5 years since last season!



Jules looks like she needs to eat a double cheeseburger or something!  She looks like a famine refugee.


----------



## lucywife

I liked Carole's little shearling jacket. 
LuAnn and Sonja looked like two retired hookers : / 
Bethenny needs to let it go with John, she's on the mission to break them up, it ain't happening. She was married to a perfect guy and look how great that worked out for her.


----------



## cdtracing

lucywife said:


> I liked Carole's little shearling jacket.
> *LuAnn and Sonja looked like two retired hookers : /*
> Bethenny needs to let it go with John, she's on the mission to break them up, it ain't happening. She was married to a perfect guy and look how great that worked out for her.



  They really do!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DC-Cutie said:


> too much drinking...  and dare I say, she looks like she 'parties', always fidgeting with her nose



Oh dear...I have a habit of "fidgeting" with my nose all the time , I think I do it because it's on the bigger side and I am self conscious about it so I am always fidgeting with it hoping that it will help in disguising it...ugh now I hope my co -workers at the office don't think I am that kind of a "Party girl" .


----------



## caitlin1214

Skinny Cow does good ice cream. (I like their Cherry Cheescake Greek yogurt bars!)

People don't own the word "Skinny" and there's no confusion between the two product lines: Skinny Cow is ice cream/chocolate and Skinnygirl is wine and drink mixes. 

If the name was stolen, wouldn't have that been brought up with Bethenny's legal team before the product line was even launched?


----------



## Crystalina

DC-Cutie said:


> too much drinking...  and dare I say, she looks like she 'parties', always fidgeting with her nose




Yes!!!! I noticed that too!


----------



## Tropigal3

caitlin1214 said:


> Skinny Cow does good ice cream. (I like their Cherry Cheescake Greek yogurt bars!)
> 
> People don't own the word "Skinny" and there's no confusion between the two product lines: Skinny Cow is ice cream/chocolate and Skinnygirl is wine and drink mixes.
> 
> If the name was stolen, wouldn't have that been brought up with Bethenny's legal team before the product line was even launched?



Yeah, he was really reaching just to lash out at Bethanny.  Ridiculous and embarrassing.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Tropigal3 said:


> Yeah, he was really reaching just to lash out at Bethanny.  Ridiculous and embarrassing.



I actually thought it was funny someone else lashing out at Bethanny for a change since she lashes everyone else out.  next scenes looks like Bethanny really lashes out at Jules and her husband for the rennos at their Hampton house.


----------



## girlonthecoast

I never knew John as someone to waste an opportunity to discuss dry cleaning so I was surprised when he managed to mention that he wouldn't want to stay at Ramona's because she has dirty sheets without plugging his own dry cleaning business.


----------



## sgj99

katran26 said:


> Ugh! Jules called the ladies "elderly" - that is so disgusting. Really not liking Jules at all.



that just rubbed me the wrong way and as soon as i heard it i knew she's just ignorant.  the women are in their 40s and 50s!  sorry Jules, that's not "elderly."

she has said some really stupid things so far, i just don't like her at all.


----------



## beekmanhill

floatinglili said:


> Dorinda is really, really, ridiculously good looking. Bethany is up in my grille and I can't take her any more.



Bethenny seems to be getting 80% of the airtime, especially the Talking Heads, and it is getting on my nerves bigtime.   I cannot tolerate her anymore.  Who is she to make judgements on anybody's choices?  

And her comments about Jules were out of line, "special needs," "speaking another language," etc, just because Jules didn't go along with Bethenny's take on John while being recorded.  Did you see how impatient Bethenny got, and resorted to calling names.    Jules is Dorinda's friend, is new to the show, and has to be a bit careful about what she says until she gets the lay of the land.

Bethenny's private life stays private (I guess that is in her contract) except for another jab about Jason and the legal bills.


----------



## katran26

sgj99 said:


> that just rubbed me the wrong way and as soon as i heard it i knew she's just ignorant.  the women are in their 40s and 50s!  sorry Jules, that's not "elderly."
> 
> she has said some really stupid things so far, i just don't like her at all.



Me too! she's only *maybe* 10 years younger than some, so that was a really ignorant and stupid comment. I really don't like her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny seems to be getting 80% of the airtime, especially the Talking Heads, and it is getting on my nerves bigtime.   I cannot tolerate her anymore.  Who is she to make judgements on anybody's choices?
> 
> And her comments about Jules were out of line, "special needs," "speaking another language," etc, just because Jules didn't go along with Bethenny's take on John while being recorded.  Did you see how impatient Bethenny got, and resorted to calling names.    Jules is Dorinda's friend, is new to the show, and has to be a bit careful about what she says until she gets the lay of the land.
> 
> Bethenny's private life stays private (I guess that is in her contract) except for another jab about Jason and the legal bills.


Totally agree with what you said.


----------



## swags

John would have come off so much better if he had simply come in and attended to Dorinda, ask if she was okay, that sort of thing. Although Bethenny needs told off, he gave her more material to keep it going. 

I really liked this show seasons 1 through Scary Island (I didn't like Scary Island season so much but it was a trainwreck) 

They should ditch Jules and bring back Jill Zarin. Ditch Sonja and bring back Simon and Alex.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Is Carol hot?? Am I missing something?


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

No she is not. You (and I) aren't missing anything. I think the women on the show that say she is hot and would become lesbians for her are just lying.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jules looks just as "elderly" as these women. So I don't know what she was talking about. I would never think she was young enough to be their daughter.

Dorinda's bf better be careful with whatever he is taking. The heart may give out.


----------



## katran26

Glitterandstuds said:


> Is Carol hot?? Am I missing something?



I think she's cute & smart...but that's about it. I don't know where the "hot" part comes in?


----------



## katran26

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jules looks just as "elderly" as these women. So I don't know what she was talking about. I would never think she was young enough to be their daughter.
> 
> Dorinda's bf better be careful with whatever he is taking. The heart may give out.



Exactly! And she can cut the menopause jokes too, it's not something to laugh about...I guess all she's trying to do is differentiate herself from them age-wise.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Last night when she was walking her dog I thought she was trying to be Carrie Bradshaw.


----------



## slang

Looks are subjective, what one person thinks is "hot" is not everyone's "hot". If someone thinks Carol is hot, how can you say she isn't?


----------



## katran26

slang said:


> Looks are subjective, what one person thinks is "hot" is not everyone's "hot". If someone thinks Carol is hot, how can you say she isn't?



Good point; I also think her personality comes into play, she's very chill and laid back and intellectual, all of which could equate to "hot." To me, she's more cute than hot, but to each their own.


----------



## lucywife

WillstarveforLV said:


> I actually thought it was funny someone else lashing out at Bethanny for a change since she lashes everyone else out.  next scenes looks like Bethanny really lashes out at Jules and her husband for the rennos at their Hampton house.


  this is a super funny post. Agree.


----------



## slang

katran26 said:


> Good point; I also think her personality comes into play, she's very chill and laid back and intellectual, all of which could equate to "hot." To me, she's more cute than hot, but to each their own.



I agree, I personally wouldn't use the word hot but it someone else finds her hot who am I to say she isn't.
I will say I like her personality the best - I like my friends low key and chill. Also, she seems like she really listens when people talk, the rest just talk for the sake of talking. Plus her Bravo blogs are the best! She is really funny!


----------



## lucywife

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny seems to be getting 80% of the airtime, especially the Talking Heads, and it is getting on my nerves bigtime.   I cannot tolerate her anymore.  Who is she to make judgements on anybody's choices?
> 
> And her comments about Jules were out of line, "special needs," "speaking another language," etc, just because Jules didn't go along with Bethenny's take on John while being recorded.  Did you see how impatient Bethenny got, and resorted to calling names.    Jules is Dorinda's friend, is new to the show, and has to be a bit careful about what she says until she gets the lay of the land.
> 
> Bethenny's private life stays private (I guess that is in her contract) except for another jab about Jason and the legal bills.


 agree. She can get very nasty really fast. And for what?! She is not going to last long winding herself up like that. That is not smart at all.


----------



## katran26

slang said:


> I agree, I personally wouldn't use the word hot but it someone else finds her hot who am I to say she isn't.
> I will say I like her personality the best - I like my friends low key and chill. Also, she seems like she really listens when people talk, the rest just talk for the sake of talking. Plus her Bravo blogs are the best! She is really funny!



I agree - she really is funny, and she does listen. I think maybe it's because she had a real career prior to the show, you can tell she's smart and sharp...a lot of the other ladies milked being on the show to get careers, but Carole doesn't have to grab the limelight and I think she's one of the few who doesn't act for the tv.


----------



## lucywife

katran26 said:


> I agree - she really is funny, and she does listen. I think maybe it's because she had a real career prior to the show, you can tell *she's smart and sharp*...a lot of the other ladies milked being on the show to get careers, but Carole doesn't have to grab the limelight and I think she's one of the few who doesn't act for the tv.


 she is. I also think she's the only person Bethenny is being respectful to in Bethenny's own special way that is. Bethenny treats everyone else like garbage.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, I like Carole.  She doesn't seem invested in the show this year, though.


----------



## RueMonge

Wow, Carole's blogging again this season!  Off to see...


----------



## Coco.lover

After last night I really do think John and Dorinda do a little coke. He was scary when he started lashing out at Bethenny and that scarf gave e Chuck Bass season 1 vibes.


----------



## TC1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Last night when she was walking her dog I thought she was trying to be Carrie Bradshaw.


 
I always get this vibe too!!..she seems like she's trying too hard this season.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Last night when she was walking her dog I thought she was trying to be Carrie Bradshaw.





TC1 said:


> I always get this vibe too!!..she seems like she's trying too hard this season.



LMAO. She lives in Soho; those brownstones are on every street.  Sitting on them means nothing. People sit on other people's brownstones in NYC all the time. Way before SATC was invented.


----------



## lucywife

BagOuttaHell said:


> Last night when she was walking her dog I thought she was trying to be Carrie Bradshaw.


 totally. She even repeats SATC quotes from time to time. She does look like Carrie a tiny bit.


----------



## DiorT

Coco.lover said:


> After last night I really do think John and Dorinda do a little coke. He was scary when he started lashing out at Bethenny and that scarf gave e Chuck Bass season 1 vibes.




omg...yes...Chuck Bass scarf!! LOL.


----------



## Michele26

Whatever substance Dorinda's abusing its aged her ten years.


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> He has the look of someone who is an alcoholic.  Dorinda looks like she mixes alcohol with a little "something else".  She's always fidgeting & can't sit still.  Both of them are a disaster.


 I agree.  Sometimes couples cling to each other for dear life because they accommodate. enable, and participate in each other's vices/ secret fetishes/addictions.  No one understands what Dorinda sees in John, but it could be something as simple as they share the love for the same excesses and don't judge each other's excesses.


----------



## Deco

sgj99 said:


> that just rubbed me the wrong way and as soon as i heard it i knew she's just ignorant.  the women are in their 40s and 50s!  sorry Jules, that's not "elderly."
> 
> she has said some really stupid things so far, i just don't like her at all.


 I agree.  Comments like that are like waving a giant "I'm a shameless moron" banner.  As if aging and menopause will magically skip over her.  How does she plan to evade them?  By dying young?  That's her victory?


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> I agree.  Sometimes couples cling to each other for dear life because they accommodate. enable, and participate in each other's vices/ secret fetishes/addictions.  No one understands what Dorinda sees in John, but it could be something as simple as they share the love for the same excesses and don't judge each other's excesses.



That's an astute observation & entirely plausible.


----------



## Jujuma

Glitterandstuds said:


> Is Carol hot?? Am I missing something?




I like Carole but I think she tries a little to hard to be cool and chill. I respect that she acknowledges that her relationship has limits but if she really cares for Adam(?) why is she waisting his time? If he was my son, and I think my sons are around his age, I would not be happy with him dating her.  But that's me, I'm not into big age differences if it be an older man younger woman or older woman younger man. For instance the age difference between Alec Baldwin and his wife is exactly the same as my son and I and I cannot envision dating one of my son's friends...what would I do tell him to do? Clean his apartment? No thank you! Although Adam does seem extremely mature, almost an old soul, type. And it does gross me out even more when Sonja does it, she employs and mothers them!


----------



## creighbaby

Ramona is a terrible "friend." She could have easily mentioned her concerns when she and Dorinda had lunch. Instead, she went with the producers' suggestion to bring it up at a time that would be the most humiliating. Awful person.

Does anyone know who made Luann's pink wool and leather jacket on last nights episode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ramona's non apology, apologies kill me everytime.


----------



## Baglady41

Sassys said:


> LMAO. She lives in Soho; those brownstones are on every street.  Sitting on them means nothing. People sit on other people's brownstones in NYC all the time. Way before SATC was invented.



I don't think it was just the sitting on the stoop. I think it's much more than just that.


----------



## purseinsanity

Glitterandstuds said:


> Is Carol hot?? Am I missing something?



If you are, I'm in the same boat.  

She's skinny and has a brain, but all I see when I look at her is teeth.  It's like a talking skull.


----------



## purseinsanity

katran26 said:


> Exactly! And she can cut the menopause jokes too, it's not something to laugh about...I guess all she's trying to do is differentiate herself from them age-wise.



I really can't stand Jules.  Yes, the other ladies are older than her, but they're hardly elderly and are in pretty good shape (on the surface anyway), for their ages.  Jules looks like Skeletor (whoever said that earlier, you're a genius!  !  There was a shot of her from behind on yesterday's episode and she makes my 10 year old, 60 lb twig of a daughter look practically obese.  It's either your *** or your face but Jules appears to not want either!


----------



## purseinsanity

Decophile said:


> I agree.  Sometimes couples cling to each other for dear life because they accommodate. enable, and participate in each other's vices/ secret fetishes/addictions.  No one understands what Dorinda sees in John, but it could be something as simple as they share the love for the same excesses and don't judge each other's excesses.



You definitely have a point!  Co-dependents!


----------



## Tropigal3

swags said:


> They should ditch Jules and bring back Jill Zarin. Ditch Sonja and bring back Simon and Alex.



I preferred that group as well but if Jill came back Bethanny would leave.  Between the two, I actually prefer Bethanny.  



purseinsanity said:


> She's skinny and has a brain, but all I see when I look at her is teeth.  It's like a talking skull.



Yes!  I wonder why she never thought about fixing those teeth?  She would be so much more attractive if they weren't bucked out.


----------



## swags

Tropigal3 said:


> I preferred that group as well but if Jill came back Bethanny would leave.  Between the two, I actually prefer Bethanny.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!  I wonder why she never thought about fixing those teeth?  She would be so much more attractive if they weren't bucked out.



I think if we have to put up with the Bethenny show, which is what it has become, then Bethenny should have to put up with Jill Zarin! 

What did Carole have done, too much botox or surgery? Her face looks odd right now. I do like her for the most part. She's rather easy going.


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> I really can't stand Jules.  Yes, the other ladies are older than her, but they're hardly elderly and are in pretty good shape (on the surface anyway), for their ages.  *Jules looks like Skeletor (whoever said that earlier, you're a genius*!  !  There was a shot of her from behind on yesterday's episode and she makes my 10 year old, 60 lb twig of a daughter look practically obese.  *It's either your *** or your face but Jules appears to not want either!*



:lolots::lolots:  Skeletor!!  I just spit out my wine!  
And you're right...she's too skinny & when she turns sideways she all but disappears!


----------



## Michele26

This season LuMan acts & looks more masculine to me. Sonja asking LuMan about her extra teeth & BJs was so classless. Do these women ever think about their children seeing & hearing what they say!


----------



## Crystalina

Coco.lover said:


> After last night I really do think John and Dorinda do a little coke. He was scary when he started lashing out at Bethenny and that scarf gave e Chuck Bass season 1 vibes.




Agreed!

Also makes a lot more sense why Dorinda's daughter, Hannah, despises John!


----------



## purseinsanity

Michele26 said:


> This season LuMan acts & looks more masculine to me. Sonja asking LuMan about her extra teeth & BJs was so classless. Do these women ever think about their children seeing & hearing what they say!



That was my first thought too...I can't imagine how her children must feel!


----------



## swags

Michele26 said:


> This season LuMan acts & looks more masculine to me. Sonja asking LuMan about her extra teeth & BJs was so classless. Do these women ever think about their children seeing & hearing what they say!



Is she a heavy smoker? Her voice in her opening tagline sounds like she's either sick or smoking too much.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Is she a heavy smoker? Her voice in her opening tagline sounds like she's either sick or smoking too much.



I would bet she is.  She has that raspy smoker voice.


----------



## cdtracing

Michele26 said:


> This season LuMan acts & looks more masculine to me. *Sonja asking LuMan about her extra teeth & BJs was so classless. Do these women ever think about their children seeing & hearing what they say!*



Apparently not.  If they cared about how their children would feel or how they're portrayed, they wouldn't be on the show.


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> Is she a heavy smoker? Her voice in her opening tagline sounds like she's either sick or smoking too much.





purseinsanity said:


> I would bet she is.  She has that raspy smoker voice.



She smokes.  I've seen a picture or two on the web where she has a cigarette in her hand.  I think she's very careful not to get caught on camera smoking.  I think more of these women on these franchises smoke but just don't let themselves get caught on camera.


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> If you are, I'm in the same boat.
> 
> She's skinny and has a brain, but all I see when I look at her is teeth.  It's like a talking skull.



i don't think Carole is attractive and sometimes her Hippie-Boho look is too young for her but i love to read her blogs - she really is an entertaining writer.



purseinsanity said:


> I really can't stand Jules.  Yes, the other ladies are older than her, but they're hardly elderly and are in pretty good shape (on the surface anyway), for their ages.  Jules looks like Skeletor (whoever said that earlier, you're a genius!  !  There was a shot of her from behind on yesterday's episode and she makes my 10 year old, 60 lb twig of a daughter look practically obese.  It's either your *** or your face but Jules appears to not want either!



i'm not liking Jules at all.  i think she inarticulate and flaky.  and yes, we get it Jules, your Jewish!



cdtracing said:


> She smokes.  I've seen a picture or two on the web where she has a cigarette in her hand.  I think she's very careful not to get caught on camera smoking. * I think more of these women on these franchises smoke but just don't let themselves get caught on camera.*



oh, i agree.


----------



## lulilu

I always can't help but wonder how humiliated these women are when they see themselves on camera.  Drunk, high, out of control, the antics, yikes.


----------



## millivanilli

slang said:


> I read that Bethenney and Sonja have issues this season because Sonja wants to start a liquor line called "Tipsy Girl" and Bethenney thinks too similar to Skinny Girl.
> 
> Although Sonja has registered "Tipsy Girl" (2 words) Bethenney went and registered the name "Tipsygirl" (one word)




noooooooo. That is Kindergarten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## millivanilli

slang said:


> DC-Cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have got to be kidding. Bethenny strikes me as a deeply insecure person that tries to portray the image of a super strong woman![/QUOTE
> 
> Very true!
> Not sure if the alcohol would have ever made it to a store shelf but she does have a business partner in the alcohol business that seemed to know what he was doing. There is now some legal wrangling between the 2 ladies because of B registering the name 7 mos after Sonja did.
> 
> I don't know what the big deal is, I think every franchise has a HW that releases some type of alcohol product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is not so stupid if you see it from that point of view: to watch all that drama you HAVE to drink.
Click to expand...


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> ITA!!  This is just plain petty & stupid.  Next thing you know, Bethany will come out with a *Skinny Girl toaster oven*.  Bethany can't stand anything she perceives as competition.



hahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## millivanilli

RueMonge said:


> Your English is fine.  It sounded to me like the kids were often late, unless maybe she was just showing off for the cameras about how she's a hands on mom and cooks breakfast and gives baths, when she normally lets the nanny handle it.
> 
> I would never have managed in the mornings unless the kids had bathed the night before.





thank you 

I never ever even would think about bathing my daughter before school. If necessary, a short shower does the job as well. That happened exactly one time when I was too sick to look after her. So, the shame was on the parent's side. Perhaps Skeletor (I'm sorry I forgot her name) should start a better mommy routine, if you'd ask me.


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> No, I think your English is fine, too.  This woman is so unorganized.  She's stated that her kids are always late for school.  Well, no wonder.  Who allows their child to have a leisurely bath before school?  She has a nanny so I don't understand why she's so disorganized.  It's not like she has an actual job & has to go to work every day.  My kids were always bathed the night before & I would get up early to have breakfast ready so they could eat before I took them to school.  I would then go home, clean the kitchen & get ready for work.  No way we would have had time for baths before school.





thank you cdtracing 

I was a little bit like " WHAAAT? WHO lets the kids bath BEFORE school?", so I totally agree with you- I simply don't get it- just ask the nanny to take care of the routine. Or stand up one hour earlier. This is what all of us do- didn't do the mom homework -> stand up earlier. Didn't prepare lunch boxes (we have over here)-> stand up earlier. Didn't check the clothes of the kids? -> stand up earlier. Always too late? -> stand up earlier! Won't be able to wake the kids in time up as they are refusing to stand up?-> stand up earlier! (and don't wast your time with scrambled eggs please!)

I don't understand it as well. No time for bathing in the morning over here as well. And: coming too late the second time would lead to a very, very VERY unpleasant talk with the principal. Coming too late the 4th or 5th time leads to a disciplinary enquiry; that means that the student /pupil has to stand in front of ALL teachers of the school and explain why he / she came too late. I know that, I've been there*. Very unpleasant experience. Never came too late again. "too late" means: 1 minute. 1 hour would count as "not attended". This is how children (and adults) learn respect imho. Our students will receive "not passed" for the whole subject after 5 times beeing too late. Sending the children too late to school is disrespectful behaviour at its worst.


*why? For beeing too late- I just wanted to know if they really make a fuss.. They DID. Stupid teenager I was, could have known it better)


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> Her comments about menopause & the ladies being elderly are getting old real fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has the look of someone who is an alcoholic.  Dorinda looks like she mixes alcohol with a little "something else".  She's always fidgeting & can't sit still.  Both of them are a disaster.





Yes exactly!


----------



## millivanilli

swags said:


> John would have come off so much better if he had simply come in and attended to Dorinda, ask if she was okay, that sort of thing. Although Bethenny needs told off, he gave her more material to keep it going.
> 
> I really liked this show seasons 1 through Scary Island (I didn't like Scary Island season so much but it was a trainwreck)
> 
> They should ditch Jules and bring back Jill Zarin. Ditch Sonja and bring back Simon and Alex.




I think, they should bring back Jill, Kelly and keep Bethenny. That would be funny :evil:


----------



## cdtracing

millivanilli said:


> thank you cdtracing
> 
> I was a little bit like " WHAAAT? WHO lets the kids bath BEFORE school?", so I totally agree with you- I simply don't get it- just ask the nanny to take care of the routine. Or stand up one hour earlier. This is what all of us do- didn't do the mom homework -> stand up earlier. Didn't prepare lunch boxes (we have over here)-> stand up earlier. Didn't check the clothes of the kids? -> stand up earlier. Always too late? -> stand up earlier! Won't be able to wake the kids in time up as they are refusing to stand up?-> stand up earlier! (and don't wast your time with scrambled eggs please!)
> 
> I don't understand it as well. No time for bathing in the morning over here as well. And: coming too late the second time would lead to a very, very VERY unpleasant talk with the principal. Coming too late the 4th or 5th time leads to a disciplinary enquiry; that means that the student /pupil has to stand in front of ALL teachers of the school and explain why he / she came too late. I know that, I've been there*. Very unpleasant experience. Never came too late again. "too late" means: 1 minute. 1 hour would count as "not attended". This is how children (and adults) learn respect imho. Our students will receive "not passed" for the whole subject after 5 times beeing too late. Sending the children too late to school is disrespectful behaviour at its worst.
> 
> 
> *why? For beeing too late- I just wanted to know if they really make a fuss.. They DID. Stupid teenager I was, could have known it better)



I agree with every thing you said.  She lets those kids do whatever they want.  She's probably one of those parents that want to be their child's "friend".  Well...your kids need parents, not more friends.  I'm sure they have plenty of those at school.  They need to be on a schedule at home.  My kids didn't want to get up in the morning either but they didn't have a choice. If they weren't up by the second time I called, I went in & got them out of bed myself.  Their clothes were laid out the night before.  They had a certain amount of time to eat before we had to leave to get to school in time.  Mornings were no time for negotiations & my kids knew it.  These kids are being taught that they don't have any rules & anyone else's rules don't apply to them.  That's disrespectful & their parents aren't doing their job.  She thinks it's all ok because the school needs her money.  Wrong!!  Private schools have waiting lists of parents who want to enroll their children.  I'm sure anyone on that schools waiting list will be more than happy to take their place & get their kids to school on time.  FYI Jules....you & your family are not special; the same rules that apply to everyone else, applies to you, too.   Getting down from my soapbox now.


----------



## lucywife

creighbaby said:


> Ramona is a terrible "friend." She could have easily mentioned her concerns when she and Dorinda had lunch. Instead, she went with the producers' suggestion to bring it up at a time that would be the most humiliating. Awful person.
> 
> Does anyone know who made Luann's pink wool and leather jacket on last nights episode.



from Big Blonde Hair: Bebe Leia Wool Kimono S/O


----------



## caitlin1214

sgj99 said:


> i'm not liking Jules at all.  i think she inarticulate and flaky.  and yes, we get it Jules, your Jewish!


What bothers me is that she's shown as being devout in one episode (washing her hands after the shrimp) and being almost flippant about it in another (saying they use hot dog buns for the Shabbat if they don't have the proper bread).


I'm not Jewish (though the faith fascinates me) but I would imagine stuff like that would be offensive to people who are.

It is not that difficult to get a loaf of Challah bread in New York.

When it's done correctly, it's beautiful, like when the Dubrows went to temple on the OC. (Granted, Celeste was acting up during the service, but she was promptly taken outside, so as not to disturb anyone else at worship.)


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> I agree with every thing you said.  She lets those kids do whatever they want.  She's probably one of those parents that want to be their child's "friend".  Well...your kids need parents, not more friends.  I'm sure they have plenty of those at school.  They need to be on a schedule at home.  My kids didn't want to get up in the morning either but they didn't have a choice. If they weren't up by the second time I called, I went in & got them out of bed myself.  Their clothes were laid out the night before.  They had a certain amount of time to eat before we had to leave to get to school in time.  Mornings were no time for negotiations & my kids knew it.  These kids are being taught that they don't have any rules & anyone else's rules don't apply to them.  That's disrespectful & their parents aren't doing their job.  She thinks it's all ok because the school needs her money.  Wrong!!  Private schools have waiting lists of parents who want to enroll their children.  I'm sure anyone on that schools waiting list will be more than happy to take their place & get their kids to school on time.  FYI Jules....you & your family are not special; the same rules that apply to everyone else, applies to you, too.   Getting down from my soapbox now.



I SO do agree, I couldn't say it better!


----------



## millivanilli

Just watching it (living in Europe means catching up later) and thinking to myself: what a wired game are they playing?

John pretends to be caring and loving and uses that to justify his real enroaching behaviour (I know I changed teams, but that behaviour is scary) and Betheny aggrevates John, just to prove that he is all that she has been talking about when he reacts to her aggreavations. Still don't know anything about Dorindas role in that wired game. I guess it is the "keep the lion under controll and feel powerful by herself" game, not realasing that she is not handling a lion but a unpredictable man.

I once had a boyfriend acting exact as John did, and what I first interpreted as caring and lovely was a  very well tarned camouflaged controlling and "cutting" behaviour,.

Dorothy, take your heels and RUN! run as fast as you can!


----------



## millivanilli

Yes I see what all of you meant with Carole and SATC.....


ok, but Bethenny was funny " omg it is as English was her second language".  I had to laugh so hard.

Ok, "special needs" would be a hughe insult over here- same in the US?

Juuuuuuuuuuuules! Why would you go for vacation when your child has an ear infection? First: don't you know how to check that and second: don't you think, seeing a doc should come first? Chewinggum does NOT replace medical consultation.  I am upset, really. We do not spoil our children and we force them to be right in time and we give them little work to do and a no is a no and stays a no, but nobody I know would go for vacation with a child that has a health problem before seeing a doctor. 

Or did I missunderstand that little boy... *confused*

Wasn't the Shabbat thing more the "switch off all electrical things and stop working"- thing? Even my oven has a shabat-option (I swear).

I looove Dorindas Jacket ( the drunken bees build a hive -Jacket). Any ideas where it is from?


----------



## slang

So do we think John was tipped off they were talking about him at the bra party, and if so who would call him to tell him (Bravo producer?)
He did indicate on the 1st phone call to Dorinda and when he walked in that he knew they had been talking about him


----------



## JNH14

cdtracing said:


> I agree with every thing you said.  She lets those kids do whatever they want.  She's probably one of those parents that want to be their child's "friend".  Well...your kids need parents, not more friends.  I'm sure they have plenty of those at school.  They need to be on a schedule at home.  My kids didn't want to get up in the morning either but they didn't have a choice. If they weren't up by the second time I called, I went in & got them out of bed myself.  Their clothes were laid out the night before.  They had a certain amount of time to eat before we had to leave to get to school in time.  Mornings were no time for negotiations & my kids knew it.  These kids are being taught that they don't have any rules & anyone else's rules don't apply to them.  That's disrespectful & their parents aren't doing their job.  She thinks it's all ok because the school needs her money.  Wrong!!  Private schools have waiting lists of parents who want to enroll their children.  I'm sure anyone on that schools waiting list will be more than happy to take their place & get their kids to school on time.  FYI Jules....you & your family are not special; the same rules that apply to everyone else, applies to you, too.   Getting down from my soapbox now.


 


Did you see her husband?  He's just as bad-he let him have the popsicle after she told the child no. Then he made some crack about how the son had negotiated or managed that...what is wrong with some parents????


----------



## millivanilli

slang said:


> So do we think John was tipped off they were talking about him at the bra party, and if so who would call him to tell him (Bravo producer?)
> He did indicate on the 1st phone call to Dorinda and when he walked in that he knew they had been talking about him



Yes I totally think so!  Bravo wants us to believe that this one lady they showed for a few seconds and titles "Dorindas and Johns friend" (or something like that) would be the tweeting bird, but I think it was Bravo. That would have been a big coincidence, wouldn't it?


----------



## millivanilli

JNH14 said:


> Did you see her husband?  He's just as bad-he let him have the popsicle after she told the child no. Then he made some crack about how the son had negotiated or managed that...what is wrong with some parents????




Hahhaaaa I wrote that as well, as I stared into the computer and thoug : "nooooooooooo way, what does he do? Wait, nobody reacts?Waaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiit that is negotiation?!". My daughter would have been caught in the act and a single stare from me (raising an eyebrow if she went on) would have been enough. 


But I deleted it, as I didn't want to add fuel to the fire


----------



## TC1

slang said:


> So do we think John was tipped off they were talking about him at the bra party, and if so who would call him to tell him (Bravo producer?)
> He did indicate on the 1st phone call to Dorinda and when he walked in that he knew they had been talking about him


 
He was probably watching the monitors in the lobby while having a few cocktails.


----------



## BarbadosBride

TC1 said:


> He was probably watching the monitors in the lobby while having a few cocktails. [emoji14]


Im sure it was all set up. He said he heard everything that was said.


----------



## qwertyword

purseinsanity said:


> I really can't stand Jules.  Yes, the other ladies are older than her, but they're hardly elderly and are in pretty good shape (on the surface anyway), for their ages.  Jules looks like Skeletor (whoever said that earlier, you're a genius!  !  There was a shot of her from behind on yesterday's episode and she makes my 10 year old, 60 lb twig of a daughter look practically obese.  It's either your *** or your face but Jules appears to not want either!




Skeletor is the perfect nickname for her


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> Did you see her husband?  He's just as bad-he let him have the popsicle after she told the child no. Then he made some crack about how the son had negotiated or managed that...what is wrong with some parents????



Neither one of them are parents.  They are both irresponsible.  Neither of them try to teach those kids an self discipline.  In my house, no meant no, period, end of story, not up for debate.  These kids just run all over them.  They're being raise to think they're entitled to any & every thing they want, when they want it.  They're going to be a big problem when they become teenages.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> So do we think John was tipped off they were talking about him at the bra party, and if so who would call him to tell him (Bravo producer?)
> He did indicate on the 1st phone call to Dorinda and when he walked in that he knew they had been talking about him



I have no doubt Bravo set this up so they could get maximum effect.  It's not rocket science. What other reason would he have to walk into an all girl bra party.


----------



## Crystalina

slang said:


> So do we think John was tipped off they were talking about him at the bra party, and if so who would call him to tell him (Bravo producer?)
> 
> He did indicate on the 1st phone call to Dorinda and when he walked in that he knew they had been talking about him




Maybe Dorinda texted him and told him.


----------



## swags

I figured Dorinda called or texted John when she went out to smoke.


----------



## horse17

Michele26 said:


> *This season LuMan acts & looks more masculine to me*. Sonja asking LuMan about her extra teeth & BJs was so classless. Do these women ever think about their children seeing & hearing what they say!


 
I was thinking the same thing...shes always been manly to me, but now even more .....I also cant believe louanne just laughed off the fact that she was fooling around with a married man during vacation...what a scank


----------



## slang

Crystalina said:


> Maybe Dorinda texted him and told him.



I never thought of that because she seemed shocked when he showed up and knew what they had talked about, but maybe she was so drunk she forgot she told him earlier lol!


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> I was thinking the same thing...shes always been manly to me, but now even more .....I also cant believe louanne just laughed off the fact that she was fooling around with a married man during vacation...what a scank



Luanne laughing it off and Sonja saying "oh well, that happens" was weird, since didn't both of their marriages end because of their cheating husbands?


----------



## millivanilli

swags said:


> I figured Dorinda called or texted John when she went out to smoke.



That would be really really REALLY wired. Texting him and (obviously?) complaining and then  pretend to be shocked? Either I need more wine in my life or I am simply too stupid to understand that.


----------



## BarbadosBride

What's with Jules and the elderly comment. She does not look any younger than most of them.


----------



## millivanilli

found RHOD on amazon... Jesus juice.... strange. Now I know what you were talking about!


----------



## purseinsanity

qwertyword said:


> Skeletor is the perfect nickname for her



Isn't it?    I can't take the credit for it...someone said it earlier.  I wish I could tell you who!


----------



## buzzytoes

slang said:


> So do we think John was tipped off they were talking about him at the bra party, and if so who would call him to tell him (Bravo producer?)
> He did indicate on the 1st phone call to Dorinda and when he walked in that he knew they had been talking about him



I wondered if it wasn't Jules since he said "Hello BFF" when he walked in and greeted her. Makes sense that he could have been downstairs watching monitors too.

I hate women that get mad at their friends and not their boyfriends for the exact same thing. She was so pissed at Bethany, Ramona and John, then she goes home and all is find with John but not with her friends. Seriously? Why is what he did completely okay but what they did was not? I think they have a completely toxic relationship - they get drunk (and do drugs?), then fight, then make up. I will never understand people who need that kind of drama in their life.


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> Isn't it?    I can't take the credit for it...someone said it earlier.  I wish I could tell you who!



The funnier blogs came up with the name Skeletor for  Marc Anthony. Just like they came up with Fishstick for Gwyneth Paltrow, before she became the Goopster, and Bloviator for Alec Baldwin.

Some nicknames are perfect and just stick.


----------



## Crystalina

buzzytoes said:


> I wondered if it wasn't Jules since he said "Hello BFF" when he walked in and greeted her. Makes sense that he could have been downstairs watching monitors too.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate women that get mad at their friends and not their boyfriends for the exact same thing. She was so pissed at Bethany, Ramona and John, then she goes home and all is find with John but not with her friends. Seriously? Why is what he did completely okay but what they did was not? I think they have a completely toxic relationship - they get drunk (and do drugs?), then fight, then make up. I will never understand people who need that kind of drama in their life.




I bet you are right.... It was Jules!

Also, jewels is so skinny, like crack cocaine skinny.

It would make sense why she's such good friends with John and Dorinda.

I don't think crack is kosher though, is it? [emoji12] SNARK!!!


----------



## lho

Can someone explain to me why Betheny thinks Dorinda should break up with John because he verbally attacked her? Meanwhile she is constantly verbally attacking everyone. She is so annoying to watch!  It's Dorinda's choice who she wants to be with.


----------



## swags

lho said:


> Can someone explain to me why Betheny thinks Dorinda should break up with John because he verbally attacked her? Meanwhile she is constantly verbally attacking everyone. She is so annoying to watch!  It's Dorinda's choice who she wants to be with.



I know! Bethenny is hard on everyone. Her snark used to make me laugh in earlier seasons but now she just comes across as mean. Like calling Jules special needs because she didn't jump on the Bethenny bandwagon.


----------



## qwertyword

BarbadosBride said:


> What's with Jules and the elderly comment. She does not look any younger than most of them.




Exactly.. She's in her mid-30s - not a spring chicken herself and looks like she's in her 40s.


----------



## floatinglili

In every RH franchise, at one time or another, younger women try to leverage themselves by insulting other women about their age (ie being older than the name caller). I find it very low rent, as low rent as wig pulling. Apart from being distasteful, it is a very sad reflection on the name caller.


----------



## Carson123

qwertyword said:


> Exactly.. She's in her mid-30s - not a spring chicken herself and looks like she's in her 40s.




I'm a year older than Jules, and she looks at least 10 years older than me.


----------



## Carson123

lho said:


> Can someone explain to me why Betheny thinks Dorinda should break up with John because he verbally attacked her? Meanwhile she is constantly verbally attacking everyone. She is so annoying to watch!  It's Dorinda's choice who she wants to be with.




That whole thing seemed like fake drama for the show. It made no sense.  Maybe in 7th grade, but not for 40-50yr old something women. You don't like someone's boyfriend? Be normal and talk about it amongst each other.


----------



## pjhm

Carson123 said:


> That whole thing seemed like fake drama for the show. It made no sense.  Maybe in 7th grade, but not for 40-50yr old something women. You don't like someone's boyfriend? Be normal and talk about it amongst each other.


Yes--A bra party was a little inappropriate for grown women too- seemed contrived by Bravo.


----------



## purseinsanity

Crystalina said:


> I bet you are right.... It was Jules!
> 
> Also, jewels is so skinny, like crack cocaine skinny.
> 
> It would make sense why she's such good friends with John and Dorinda.
> 
> *I don't think crack is kosher though, is it*? [emoji12] SNARK!!!



:lolots::loots:  Maybe she snorts it and then wipes her nose on whoever's sleeve is closest??


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> Yes--A bra party was a little inappropriate for grown women too- seemed contrived by Bravo.



I think they're running out of ideas.  Maybe a Tupperware party is next?


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> I think they're running out of ideas.  Maybe a Tupperware party is next?



  Maybe Bethany & Sonja can team up & have a Skinny Girl vs Toaster Oven Party!  Or they can have a Let's get drunk & see who passes out first party.


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> :lolots::loots:  Maybe she snorts it and then wipes her nose on whoever's sleeve is closest??



OMG!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

floatinglili said:


> In every RH franchise, at one time or another, younger women try to leverage themselves by insulting other women about their age (ie being older than the name caller). I find it very low rent, as low rent as wig pulling. Apart from being distasteful, it is a very sad reflection on the name caller.


Totally agree.


----------



## caitlin1214

purseinsanity said:


> I think they're running out of ideas.  Maybe a Tupperware party is next?



Or (Lord, help us) a marital aid party.


----------



## caitlin1214

pjhm said:


> Yes--A bra party was a little inappropriate for grown women too- seemed contrived by Bravo.



Picking out beautiful lingerie at an exclusive boutique is one thing but you'd think these women would already know their correct bra size.


----------



## swags

caitlin1214 said:


> Picking out beautiful lingerie at an exclusive boutique is one thing but you'd think these women would already know their correct bra size.



Didn't the lady doing the bra show say she does no measurements just looks and determines the size?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Here's a link to an intersting article in the NY Times about the RH

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/28/s...on=top-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> Didn't the lady doing the bra show say she does no measurements just looks and determines the size?


 Yeah, she did! I also couldn't get over how Carole insulted Jules' small size when she isn't
buxom either. It was highschool offensiveness- magnified.


----------



## beekmanhill

I remember Bethenny doing a whole subplot on one show (maybe her Bravo show) about getting a bra.  She went to a bra store, got refitted, found out she'd been wearing the wrong size, then paraded in front of the camera in many different styles.  She also tweeted about the bra place several times.   It was called Linda's in Manhattan.  

Maybe that's why she had somewhat of a dismissive attitude re her bra fitting this time.


----------



## caitlin1214

I would imagine it would be rude not to greet someone at your party, especially if you've greeted everyone else, right? 

If I were Bethenney, I'd be tempted to avoid John throughout the whole party, too. 

She's not entirely innocent in this, though. You don't tell your friend you think their boyfriend sucks. (If it was a situation where her safety is a concern, that's an entirely different thing.)

I didn't like someone my friend was dating. I never told her that to her face (until much later, and in the context of, "I love you, I want you to be happy, and if he makes you happy, then that's it").

Thankfully they broke up soon after that. 

Before that, though, as much as I hated it, I knew that if there was a party with couples, we couldn't very well tell her that he couldn't come. So I tried to plan things that were just girls only and if he was brought up in conversation, I made sure that mentions of him were positive, so she didn't feel like I was bashing him.


----------



## DiorT

geez..this party is awkward and uncomfortable...i'm cringing watching all the interaction or lack there of.


----------



## forever.elise

I like Bethenny, but she just mentioned how many bad birthdays she has had, and it got me thinking, sometimes the energy you put out, you get back. She has signs like "YES" in her SheShed, referencing "I come from a place of 'YES'" but the yes seems to only be financial endeavors, and probably not relationships or emotional endeavors. 
I can't stand John, and don't really blame her for being so uncomfortable that he was there, but she's like excruciatingly passive aggressive! 
Even when she ordered a martini and asked the waitress for big olives, she had to make some rude sarcastic comment about how she wasn't served the biggest olives in the house.
So she of course is a millionaire, and new money because we all know she was struggling when she started the show a few years ago, but I think she is going through a nasty self righteous phase that is just turning me off!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bethany's bratty *****y brunch behaviour was just too much! So immature so rude so disrespectful.


----------



## JNH14

I think that Bethanny is the rudest, most self-absorbed woman that I've ever seen on any of the Real Housewives' shows.  Her comments to Jule's husband about their house were so out of line-she does not have to say everything that she thinks! Seriously-not sure I can stand to watch the whole season...she's also a pot stirrer who enjoys riling up the other women. Why did they want her back on the show?  I can only hope that one of these ladies put her in her place!


----------



## Longchamp

JNH14 said:


> I think that Bethanny is the rudest, most self-absorbed woman that I've ever seen on any of the Real Housewives' shows.  Her comments to Jule's husband about their house were so out of line-she does not have to say everything that she thinks! Seriously-not sure I can stand to watch the whole season...she's also a pot stirrer who enjoys riling up the other women. Why did they want her back on the show?  I can only hope that one of these ladies put her in her place!




Agree. After tonight's show, I'm done. 
I will miss seeing Romona and her outrageous stunts but watching Bethenny and Carole in the end was too much.


----------



## sgj99

WillstarveforLV said:


> Bethany's bratty *****y brunch behaviour was just too much! So immature so rude so disrespectful.





JNH14 said:


> I think that Bethanny is the rudest, most self-absorbed woman that I've ever seen on any of the Real Housewives' shows.  Her comments to Jule's husband about their house were so out of line-she does not have to say everything that she thinks! Seriously-not sure I can stand to watch the whole season...she's also a pot stirrer who enjoys riling up the other women. Why did they want her back on the show?  I can only hope that one of these ladies put her in her place!



i agree, Bethanny was so out of line discussing the house with Jules and her husband.  Who died and made B. the Queen of Knowing All of Renovations?  oh yeah, she did because she keeps having to renovate places because she keeps making bad choices in her personal life!  jeez, she was so self-absorbed with telling them what they should do and what to expect in the World of Bethanny's Opinions.  she is just rude, as a guest and as a hostess at her own party.  yes, John gives me the creeps but he's Dorinda's problem, not Bethanny's.  if she doesn't like him than she either needs to tell Dorinda not to bring him around her (which would probably end her friendship with Dorinda) or just suck it up for Dorinda's sake.


----------



## lulilu

Agree that Beth and Carol acted like teenagers in tonight's episode.  So embarrassing.

Bethanny is totally out of line in virtually every every scene.


----------



## Crystalina

lulilu said:


> Agree that Beth and Carol acted like teenagers in tonight's episode.  So embarrassing.
> 
> Bethanny is totally out of line in virtually every every scene.




It's no wonder her marriage to Jason Hoppy didn't work out.

Poor Jason!


----------



## Crystalina

I still can't get over how much Dorinda seems to have aged since last season.

Her skin looks rough!


----------



## lucywife

Bethenny was ripping into John only to run after him later to announce that she will be civil for Dorinda's sake. She really needs her meds adjusted. People are uncomfortable at your "birthday party" because you are acting like a crazy person and no amount of booze will fix that. Bethenny sounded very surprised that Dorinda didn't break up with John as Bethenny insisted.


----------



## Jayne1

Crystalina said:


> I still can't get over how much Dorinda seems to have aged since last season.
> 
> Her skin looks rough!



Dorinda may have aged, but Romana has done the reverse.  

Every time I see Ramona, I try and figure out what she has done. Very natural (not the boobs) but the face, and she looks nice and refreshed and younger.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Agree that Beth and Carol acted like teenagers in tonight's episode.  So embarrassing.
> 
> Bethanny is totally out of line in virtually every every scene.



+1 x2!!!

I expected more out of Carole.  Jackie O would not have approved!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Bethenny was so annoying I almost threw my tacos at the tv wishing it would hit her right in the face lol. I can't stand her anymore.


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> Agree that Beth and Carol acted like teenagers in tonight's episode.  So embarrassing.
> 
> Bethanny is totally out of line in virtually every every scene.




Like 2 mean girls in high school!


Yoshi1296 said:


> Bethenny was so annoying I almost threw my tacos at the tv wishing it would hit her right in the face lol. I can't stand her anymore.




I used to love Bethenny, what on earth happened to her? The whole show made me want to cringe. So many of us have had friends with boyfriends we can't stand, you suck it up and deal with it like an adult.


----------



## beekmanhill

Why is Andy so besotted with Bethenny that everything is shown from her POV.  She gets almost all the talking heads, etc.

I don't like John, but he did his best to make peace last night, and beatch Bethenny would have none of it.   And she made her point that he didn't remember what happened, we get it Bethenny, he dissed your brand.  

And skipping out of Jules brunch with Carole like two schoolgirls was childish.


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> Why is Andy so besotted with Bethenny that everything is shown from her POV.  She gets almost all the talking heads, etc.
> 
> I don't like John, but he did his best to make peace last night, and beatch Bethenny would have none of it.   And she made her point that he didn't remember what happened, we get it Bethenny, he dissed your brand.
> 
> And skipping out of Jules brunch with Carole like two schoolgirls was childish.




It escapes me! He just gave her a radio show on his Radio Andy network.


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> It escapes me! He just gave her a radio show on his Radio Andy network.



Oh, I didn't know that.  What an experience it will be to listen to her shrill voice every day.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> Dorinda may have aged, but Romana has done the reverse.
> 
> Every time I see Ramona, I try and figure out what she has done. Very natural (not the boobs) but the face, and she looks nice and refreshed and younger.



I know! 

Dorinda has aged - don't know if stress or (if the rumors are true) the booze and partying.  Ramona looks great considering she's almost 60 - If she's had work done on her face its be been subtle.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Why is Andy so besotted with Bethenny that everything is shown from her POV.  She gets almost all the talking heads, etc.
> 
> I don't like John, but he did his best to make peace last night, and beatch Bethenny would have none of it.   And she made her point that he didn't remember what happened, we get it Bethenny, he dissed your brand.
> 
> And skipping out of Jules brunch with Carole like two schoolgirls was childish.




I agree. Bethany is such a *****.  I don't like John either but give the guy credit, he did what Dorinda asked and tried to make peace last night with Bethany but she wouldn't have it.  

Carole has turned into Bethany's "Mini Me".  She was a complete ***** to Luann who also tried to apologize and Carole wouldn't have it - and its not like Carole's completely innocent - she also said some pretty nasty things to Luann in their twitter war.

Carole and Bethany  are insufferable together.  I can't stand watching them.  They really do act like adolescent mean girls.

I'm fearing that this is going a be a very long, not very fun season.


----------



## JNH14

Maybe if we quit watching it-they'd get rid of Bethenny!  Or start storming Andy's email and tell him how much we can't stand her!


----------



## Sassys

Why the hell would you throw a brunch while your house is under construction?? Who does that?? Yes, Bethenny and Carole were very rude. Bethenny was also rude to her guest at her party, but I do understand not liking a friend's/family member's man and ignoring them.

I need to watch it again, but what did John grab off the seat and shoved into his pockets when Bethenny and the cameras come over to him at the fire pit?

Bethenny's party was so fake. New Yorkers do not go to the Hamptons in November. Unless that is your only home, no one throws parties in the winter time there.


----------



## Sassys

JNH14 said:


> Maybe if we quit watching it-they'd get rid of Bethenny!  Or start storming Andy's email and tell him how much we can't stand her!



SMH, then you would complain how boring it is.


----------



## beekmanhill

JNH14 said:


> Maybe if we quit watching it-they'd get rid of Bethenny!  Or start storming Andy's email and tell him how much we can't stand her!



What puzzled me was that ratings were bad two years ago, Andy hired Bethenny back with great amount of publicity, and ratings were terrible last year.  Andy kept saying ratings were good, but they weren't.  I couldn't figure out how he rAtionalized those comments.  

Maybe he's told her to be more obnoxious than ever his year in the hope it will bring in viewers.  Ratings for first two episodes were not good.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Why the hell would you throw a brunch while your house is under construction?? Who does that?? Yes, Bethenny and Carole were very rude. Bethenny was also rude to her guest at her party, but I do understand not liking a friend's/family member's man and ignoring them.
> 
> Bethenny's party was so fake. New Yorkers do not go to the Hamptons in November. Unless that is your only home, no one throws parties in the winter time there.



The camera crew was out there to showcase Beth's pride and joy, so I bet the producers told Jules to throw something too while the cameras were there, and all. They needed another scene to fill the hour.


----------



## slang

I'm surprised Bethenney and Carole even lasted an hour at the brunch. 
If you invite me to eat in your house and the house is actually under construction with the workers there up on ladders doing their thing, I'd be gone.


----------



## cdtracing

I'll have to catch this on the rerun.  I didn't watch it last night because I was just not in the mood for RH drama & BS.  I wanted a calm relaxing evening with the hubby.


----------



## sdkitty

I don't watch this show but I've seen these women on WWHL.  I have a hard time understanding why Carole, who was married to JFK junior's cousin/best friend, would participate in this BS.


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> I don't watch this show but I've seen these women on WWHL.  I have a hard time understanding why Carole, who was married to JFK junior's cousin/best friend, would participate in this BS.



Marrying someone does not define who you are. Reality tv is easy money. Maybe she no longer wanted to work a 9-5 and writing is not paying like it use to (she is no John Grisham, Danielle Steel, James Patterson)


----------



## mundodabolsa

sdkitty said:


> I don't watch this show but I've seen these women on WWHL.  I have a hard time understanding why Carole, who was married to JFK junior's cousin/best friend, would participate in this BS.



She needed the publicity for her books.  I'm pretty sure she openly admitted that at one point.


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, but why is Bethenny doing it? She doesn't need the money.

The most delightful surprise of the season is Ramona. She's so easy breezy and go with the flow. No wonder she dates a lot. Also like her much better without Sonya, and I was a fan of hers for awhile too. Then she became so delusional about her " brand " she lost me.  Ramona doesn't seem bitter and is just getting on with her life. Bravo Ramona!


----------



## Baileylouise

I think I like Carole better when is with Heather, this new BFF relationship with Bethanny is horrible.


----------



## chowlover2

Baileylouise said:


> I think I like Carole better when is with Heather, this new BFF relationship with Bethanny is horrible.



Agreed! They seem to feed off one another and all of their worst traits come out.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, but why is Bethenny doing it? She doesn't need the money.
> 
> The most delightful surprise of the season is Ramona. She's so easy breezy and go with the flow. No wonder she dates a lot. Also like her much better without Sonya, and I was a fan of hers for awhile too. Then she became so delusional about her " brand " she lost me.  Ramona doesn't seem bitter and is just getting on with her life. Bravo Ramona!



No she doesn't need the money, but maybe she is trying to make back the money she had to give to loser Jason. I am the type of person, that doesn't like my savings account to go below a certain amount. I just like knowing its there. She has become use to having millions now and when you struggled for so long, you do alot to make sure that bank account looks a certain way, after you've dipped into it multiple times.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I don't watch this show but I've seen these women on WWHL.  I have a hard time understanding why Carole, who was married to JFK junior's cousin/best friend, would participate in this BS.



Because that was very long ago. Who knows how much he left her, Lee Radziwill never had money, just obscene spending habits.

Carole tries to be a super cool, riding on handlebars, Carrie Bradshaw type, and maybe she is, but she desperately needs this show and the paycheque, to convey that image.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Jayne1 said:


> Because that was very long ago. Who knows how much he left her, Lee Radziwill never had money, just obscene spending habits.



I really doubt she inherited much money from Anthony.  He died young so wouldn't have amassed much of his own wealth yet, and his mother survived him so he would not have had much family money yet either unless he inherited in advance when his father died.


----------



## Jayne1

mundodabolsa said:


> I really doubt she inherited much money from Anthony.  He died young so wouldn't have amassed much of his own wealth yet, and his mother survived him so he would not have had much family money yet either unless he inherited in advance when his father died.



True -- and his father had no money, just a faux title.

Lee never had money, just what her sister gave her&#8230; then she finally married  Herbert Ross and had some Hollywood money, but she spent most of it at the time, or so he complained.


----------



## slang

Carole made it pretty clear when she signed up for the show she was doing it for the money. She said writing is her passion but this show is what pays her bills.

From what she wrote about in her book, her & Anthony weren't rich. They both worked for a living because they had to. Anthony also sold off family belongings for them to buy a house when they first married.


----------



## sdkitty

mundodabolsa said:


> I really doubt she inherited much money from Anthony.  He died young so wouldn't have amassed much of his own wealth yet, and his mother survived him so he would not have had much family money yet either unless he inherited in advance when his father died.


I was thinking more in terms of dignity.  Somehow being associated with the Kennedys and then doing a reality show like this doesn't seem compatible to me.
Not wanting to offend anyone who likes the show but it's all so fake and kind of low-class IMO.
But everyone has to make a living.  And I guess they all like the attention.


----------



## slang

sdkitty said:


> I was thinking more in terms of dignity.  Somehow being associated with the Kennedys and then doing a reality show like this doesn't seem compatible to me.
> Not wanting to offend anyone who likes the show but it's all so fake and kind of low-class IMO.
> But everyone has to make a living.  And I guess they all like the attention.




That's interesting because when I think of the Kennedy family I don't think of dignity, high class or high morals - I think the opposite...


----------



## sdkitty

slang said:


> That's interesting because when I think of the Kennedy family I don't think of dignity, high class or high morals - I think the opposite...


I thought JFK Jr seemed like a very thoughtful person (and of course, very attractive)


----------



## slang

sdkitty said:


> I thought JFK Jr seemed like a very thoughtful person (and of course, very attractive)



Yes and Yes!


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> That's interesting because when I think of the Kennedy family I don't think of dignity, high class or high morals - I think the opposite...



You're right -- what a mess that family was. Jackie elevated them. I think people think of Jackie when they think of the Kennedys.

By the way, anyone read the books about Lee? Stas Radziwill died in 1976 --  he was only 62.  They had already divorced and he owed $30 million to US creditors. Jackie died of Lymphoma in 1994 and left nothing to Lee in her will.  Not even a bracelet or piece of furniture.

If you read the books about the Kennedys and the Radziwill family, Lee included&#8230; no one in that family is a prize.


----------



## bisbee

I agree that Bethenny and Carole were rude...but it was odd to be invited to brunch in a house where the workman are hammering away.

I believe also that Bethenny has problems with more than John's remarks about her brand...he made some very ugly statements about her personal life.  Does anyone remember that?  I do.  I would expect an apology for those remarks.

Bethenny was very rude to Jules and her husband about their house...she should apologize for that.  She's said similar things before and apologized...that doesn't excuse it, but it is typical of her.  She has no filter.  But...I still like her.  And, to whoever made the remark about her renovating properties a lot because she can't control her personal life, the only property I know of that didn't work out was the huge condo that Jason is still living in.  Poor Jason?  He's crying all the way to the bank.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> You're right -- what a mess that family was. Jackie elevated them. I think people think of Jackie when they think of the Kennedys.
> 
> By the way, anyone read the books about Lee? Stas Radziwill died in 1976 --  he was only 62.  They had already divorced and he owed $30 million to US creditors. Jackie died of Lymphoma in 1994 and left nothing to Lee in her will.  Not even a bracelet or piece of furniture.
> 
> If you read the books about the Kennedys and the Radziwill family, Lee included no one in that family is a prize.



Yes, I remember reading that Jackie left nothing to her sister Lee. If I recall correctly she did leave some money to Lee's 2 kids, although through some weird trust set up to avoid taxes (and be paid out YEARS later) so I am not sure Anthony/Carole ever received it since Anthony might have passed by the time the trust was to be paid out.

Speaking of money, I believe Anthony was JFK Jr's executor and was in his will to receive money but JFK Jr's will was re-done after Anthony was given months to live removing him. JFK Jr died before Anthony by a few weeks, but Anthony was already taken out of his will so Anthony/Carole never received anything from him. 

I only mention that since there is a perception Carole has family money, I don't think that is true. Any money would have come from the Kennedy side (not from Lee's side) and unfortunately Carole & Anthony were only married 5 yrs before he passed.


----------



## lulilu

slang said:


> That's interesting because when I think of the Kennedy family I don't think of dignity, high class or high morals - I think the opposite...



Thank you!!!!


----------



## slang

bisbee said:


> I agree that Bethenny and Carole were rude...but it was odd to be invited to brunch in a house where the workman are hammering away.
> 
> *I believe also that Bethenny has problems with more than John's remarks about her brand...he made some very ugly statements about her personal life.  Does anyone remember that?  I do.  I would expect an apology for those remarks.
> *
> Bethenny was very rude to Jules and her husband about their house...she should apologize for that.  She's said similar things before and apologized...that doesn't excuse it, but it is typical of her.  She has no filter.  But...I still like her.  And, to whoever made the remark about her renovating properties a lot because she can't control her personal life, the only property I know of that didn't work out was the huge condo that Jason is still living in.  Poor Jason?  He's crying all the way to the bank.



I agree! Not a Bethenny fan BUT having John show up at MY house for MY birthday party 48hrs after he said those things to me, I wouldn't be happy either.
I'm actually shocked John went to her house and actually shocked that Dorinda brought him.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, but why is Bethenny doing it? She doesn't need the money.
> 
> The most delightful surprise of the season is Ramona. She's so easy breezy and go with the flow. No wonder she dates a lot. Also like her much better without Sonya, and I was a fan of hers for awhile too. Then she became so delusional about her " brand " she lost me.  Ramona doesn't seem bitter and is just getting on with her life. Bravo Ramona!



Bethany is doing it because she needs the attention.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> I agree! Not a Bethenny fan BUT having John show up at MY house for MY birthday party 48hrs after he said those things to me, I wouldn't be happy either.



Yes, but you know what's funny?

Beth was complaining about being uncomfortable in her own house because of a guest and she in turn, went to the brunch and made Jules and her hubby feel bad, in their own house.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but you know what's funny?
> 
> Beth was complaining about being uncomfortable in her own house because of a guest and she in turn, went to the brunch and made Jules and her hubby feel bad, in their own house.



Yes, very true BUT Bethenny and Jules have to film together, John doesn't have to be on the show. 
If I was Dorinda I would have left him at the dry cleaners until the situation calmed down a bit before I trotted him back out with my friends. Especially knowing it was Bethenny's b'day and the party was at her house and that Ramona would also be there. 
Hey, Carole was smart enough to leave Adam at home knowing Lu would be there


----------



## JNH14

Sassys said:


> SMH, then you would complain how boring it is.


 
 Is it me-or do you just like to pick on my comments as you've done it twice now...you don't know what I'd think if they took Bethenny off the show-in my opinion it would be better and I'm entitled to that opinion.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Yes, very true BUT Bethenny and Jules have to film together, John doesn't have to be on the show.
> If I was Dorinda I would have left him at the dry cleaners until the situation calmed down a bit before I trotted him back out with my friends. Especially knowing it was Bethenny's b'day and the party was at her house and that Ramona would also be there.
> Hey, Carole was smart enough to leave Adam at home knowing Lu would be there



I'm not arguing with you &#8230; but John came to Beth's place to apologize.

Beth started *****ing the second she got into her cute little Mercedes to go to the brunch. And didn't stop once. Not even while eating those yummy looking bagels, making Jules very uncomfortable.

John knew he had to apologize and wanted to. Beth was being a horrible guest.


----------



## Sassys

JNH14 said:


> Is it me-or do you just like to pick on my comments as you've done it twice now...you don't know what I'd think if they took Bethenny off the show-in my opinion it would be better and I'm entitled to that opinion.



I think it's just you. Not picking on you. Never said you were not allowed an opinion.


----------



## Carson123

John was a d**k to Beth again when they tried making up the first time at her party. That "apology" was bs. 

Though I do think the entire hamptons weekend (Beth party and dumb brunch) was just made up for the show.  I know they all typically are, but this season just seems SO fake to me for some reason


----------



## BalLVLover

Bethenny is such a b***h. I'm no fan of Johns but Bethenny obviously told Dorinda it was fine to bring him. He was nicely trying to apologize and she could couldn't let it go. Then she keeps making fun of how he looks and that's just not an ok thing to do to your "friend" Dorinda. Carole was just as bad. They could have both been adults and allowed the other person to apologize. 

She was so rude at Jules house. First telling them how their doing their house renovation wrong and then talking about Jules right there at the bar with her new bff Carole. 

The flashback to Simon and Alex's house just reminded me she's always been rude. 

Why all the extra talking heads for Bethenny, Andy?


----------



## Creativelyswank

slang said:


> I agree! Not a Bethenny fan BUT having John show up at MY house for MY birthday party 48hrs after he said those things to me, I wouldn't be happy either.
> I'm actually shocked John went to her house and actually shocked that Dorinda brought him.


 
Bingo! 
But I still would have been polite. 


Next week Jules says she USED to have an eating disorder. Poor thing needs some help.


----------



## slang

Creativelyswank said:


> Bingo!
> *But I still would have been polite.*
> 
> 
> Next week Jules says she USED to have an eating disorder. Poor thing needs some help.



Yes I agree.
Despite the fact I don't think John should have been there, I actually felt sorry for him chasing Bethenny around and her just blanking him.


----------



## swags

I don't care for how John spoke to Bethenny but she's such a mouthy opinionated insensitive jerk at times that his outburst didn't seem any more "gross" (her words) than any of her outbursts and insults. She looked foolish running around her party to avoid him. 

Carole was foolish too. While I could see Luann being initially irritated at Carole hooking up with Adam, its way past time for her to let it go. But she did come with a hula hoop and was ready to talk, Instead of contradicting every sentence, Carole could have listened. 

Thought both were beyond rude at Jule's house. Jules husband did not ask B for her opinion but she just can't help herself.


----------



## slang

Luanne didn't come to the party with any intention of apologizing to Carole, it was only after Bethenny suggested it she thought about it. 
It's easy for her to say "let's just get past this" - she was the one who started the problem and instigated it for months on social media and then wants to forget it with her "non apology". Those 2 will never be friends again, best to just be cordial to each other and leave it at that...


----------



## Creativelyswank

slang said:


> Luanne didn't come to the party with any intention of apologizing to Carole, it was only after Bethenny suggested it she thought about it.
> It's easy for her to say "let's just get past this" - she was the one who started the problem and instigated it for months on social media and then wants to forget it with her "non apology". Those 2 will never be friends again, best to just be cordial to each other and leave it at that...


 
If these women just could learn to humble themselves, own their behavior and sincerely apologize their lives would so much lest complicated and we wouldn't have a show to watch.


----------



## Tropigal3

Baileylouise said:


> I think I like Carole better when is with Heather, this new BFF relationship with Bethanny is horrible.



I never cared for Heather and am happy she's off the show.  I prefer Bethanny even with her "in your face" brashness.  But yeah, she and Carole were pretty childish at the brunch.




slang said:


> Luanne didn't come to the party with any intention of apologizing to Carole, it was only after Bethenny suggested it she thought about it.
> It's easy for her to say "let's just get past this" - she was the one who started the problem and instigated it for months on social media and then wants to forget it with her "non apology". Those 2 will never be friends again, best to just be cordial to each other and leave it at that...



Is Luanne upset only because Carole is dating Adam?  If so, I don't understand why.  Seems silly.


----------



## caitlin1214

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but you know what's funny?
> 
> Beth was complaining about being uncomfortable in her own house because of a guest and she in turn, went to the brunch and made Jules and her hubby feel bad, in their own house.



Agreed. Bethenney and Carole were rude, rude rude, 


It is odd to invite people to brunch in a house that wasn't finished yet. I could see them inviting people to see it and then going somewhere else to eat. 

Or they could have done what Heather on the OC did: invited people to her unfinished house for a tour and finished up with a catered lunch.


----------



## cdtracing

I haven't watched this episode yet but from what I gather, they had parties & get togethers in the Hampton's in Nov?  Correct me if I'm wrong because I know people live there year round but don't the so called wealthy just go to the Hampton's for the Summer?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Aside from the automatic product placement within the first 1 minute of this week's episode, I think Bethenny's BBQ was MUCH better than Ericka Jayne's.  I mean it was a real BBQ


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Aside from the automatic product placement within the first 1 minute of this week's episode, I think Bethenny's BBQ was MUCH better than Ericka Jayne's.  I mean it was a real BBQ



The food looked scrumptious!


----------



## chaneljewel

Bethenny drives me crazy as she's boisterous and rude.  I don't mind someone voicing her opinion, however, B is so blatantly obnoxious to others just to get her opinion out.   I really don't think she adds much to the show this year.
I used to like the NY series the best, but find it annoying so far this year.  I know it's reality tv but the show seems overly fake.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> Marrying someone does not define who you are. Reality tv is easy money. Maybe she no longer wanted to work a 9-5 and writing is not paying like it use to (she is no John Grisham, Danielle Steel, James Patterson)





Sassys said:


> No she doesn't need the money, but maybe she is trying to make back the money she had to give to loser Jason. She has become use to having millions now and when you struggled for so long, you do alot to make sure that bank account looks a certain way, after you've dipped into it multiple times.




 Unless you know Carole and her financial situation up close and personal, it's only speculation when discussing her various income sources.

Even more so, the psychological analysis of Bethenny's bank balance goes beyond speculation.


----------



## beekmanhill

mundodabolsa said:


> I really doubt she inherited much money from Anthony.  He died young so wouldn't have amassed much of his own wealth yet, and his mother survived him so he would not have had much family money yet either unless he inherited in advance when his father died.



I think Prince Radziwill, Anthony's father, lost most of his money when fleeing Poland during the war.  And Anthony had one sister as I recall, and one older stepbrother. 

Carole hadn't worked a regular job, as far as I know, since her ABC job.  She had her book and she had columns here and there, but magazines do not pay a lot.


----------



## Sassys

Vanilla Bean said:


> Unless you know Carole and her financial situation up close and personal, it's only speculation when discussing her various income sources.
> 
> Even more so, the psychological analysis of Bethenny's bank balance goes beyond speculation.



Clearly you did not see the word "maybe in both my post, which clearly means I am only guessing and never stated I knew them.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> Clearly you did not see the word "maybe in both my post, which clearly means I am only guessing and never stated I knew them.



Yes, I saw "maybe." Thank you for clarifying that you're only guessing.


----------



## JNH14

chaneljewel said:


> Bethenny drives me crazy as she's boisterous and rude.  I don't mind someone voicing her opinion, however, B is so blatantly obnoxious to others just to get her opinion out.   I really don't think she adds much to the show this year.
> I used to like the NY series the best, but find it annoying so far this year.  I know it's reality tv but the show seems overly fake.


 


+1


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I think Prince Radziwill, Anthony's father, lost most of his money when fleeing Poland during the war.  And Anthony had one sister as I recall, and one older stepbrother.
> 
> Carole hadn't worked a regular job, as far as I know, since her ABC job.  She had her book and she had columns here and there, but magazines do not pay a lot.



Also, after marrying Lee, and because of her extravagant lifestyle, Radziwill was in such debt  and died in debt, owing 30 million to creditors.  His loans were never called in after his death, so essentially Lee was leaving on borrowed money all that time. After Stas died, Jackie stepped in and set up trust funds for the kids -- Anthony and Tina.

So, perhaps Carole is living off  Anthony's trust fund?


----------



## caitlin1214

Jayne1 said:


> The food looked scrumptious!



It did. 

I think I'd prefer Bethenney's barbecue over Erika Jayne's, too. 


I noticed the abundance of Moscow Mules at the party. I've always wanted to try one, but I don't think I'd like ginger beer very much. And I'm more of a whiskey drink person. 


(Maybe I'd prefer a Kentucky Mule - bourbon and ginger beer?)


----------



## Carson123

caitlin1214 said:


> It did.
> 
> I think I'd prefer Bethenney's barbecue over Erika Jayne's, too.
> 
> 
> I noticed the abundance of Moscow Mules at the party. I've always wanted to try one, but I don't think I'd like ginger beer very much. And I'm more of a whiskey drink person.
> 
> 
> (Maybe I'd prefer a Kentucky Mule - bourbon and ginger beer?)




Try them. Moscow mules are sooo good!


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Also, after marrying Lee, and because of her extravagant lifestyle, Radziwill was in such debt  and died in debt, owing 30 million to creditors.  His loans were never called in after his death, so essentially Lee was leaving on borrowed money all that time. After Stas died, Jackie stepped in and set up trust funds for the kids -- Anthony and Tina.
> 
> So, perhaps Carole is living off  Anthony's trust fund?



Interesting, I didn't know that.   Thanks for the info.

No wonder Lee went after Onassis, but Jackie snatched him away.


----------



## Love Of My Life

With each show,it seems that Bethanny is becoming more unfiltered.

Her behavior at her barbecue was inexcusable. She was rude to John &
rude to her other guests when they also sensed her behavior making them
feel somewhat uneasy.

The show is not holding much interest lately. Continuous bickering, bad behavior,
doesn't make for good role models for young women.

Without her success & her money, Bethanny would really be no place
& I think John's comment about her having a relationship is spot on...

We deserve more from tv.


----------



## junqueprincess

cdtracing said:


> I haven't watched this episode yet but from what I gather, they had parties & get togethers in the Hampton's in Nov?  Correct me if I'm wrong because I know people live there year round but don't the so called wealthy just go to the Hampton's for the Summer?




People use their houses all year, they are not there constantly like they are Memorial Day - Labor Day, but they often go to their "country house" for weekends. I have been to mine end of September, maybe 1 x in November, a weekend in January and March and I'll be there this weekend. So, not often, and really depends on the year and what I have going on. I love it, and would love to spend more time there,  considering the resources thrown at owning it.


----------



## Creativelyswank

caitlin1214 said:


> It did.
> 
> I think I'd prefer Bethenney's barbecue over Erika Jayne's, too.
> 
> 
> I noticed the abundance of Moscow Mules at the party. I've always wanted to try one, but I don't think I'd like ginger beer very much. And I'm more of a whiskey drink person.
> 
> 
> (Maybe I'd prefer a Kentucky Mule - bourbon and ginger beer?)


 

Kentucky Mules are amazing! Go for it!


----------



## cdtracing

caitlin1214 said:


> It did.
> 
> I think I'd prefer Bethenney's barbecue over Erika Jayne's, too.
> 
> 
> I noticed the abundance of Moscow Mules at the party. I've always wanted to try one, but I don't think I'd like ginger beer very much. And I'm more of a whiskey drink person.
> 
> 
> (Maybe I'd prefer a Kentucky Mule - bourbon and ginger beer?)



Kentucky Mule's & Tennessee Mules are awesome!!!  Give them a try!


----------



## cdtracing

junqueprincess said:


> People use their houses all year, they are not there constantly like they are Memorial Day - Labor Day, but they often go to their "country house" for weekends. I have been to mine end of September, maybe 1 x in November, a weekend in January and March and I'll be there this weekend. So, not often, and really depends on the year and what I have going on. I love it, and would love to spend more time there,  considering the resources thrown at owning it.



Thanks for the insight.  I would like with the price of real estate on the island, they would use their homes more often but I've only seen parties & get togethers during the Spring & Summer.  I would enjoy a beachfront home year round if I owned one.


----------



## slang

I remember Ramona saying how they spent Thanksgiving and Christmas at their Hampton's house.
It would be a shame to not use a beautiful vacation home year round if you could


----------



## caitlin1214

I joke that while people in New England say "We've got a place on the Cape/the Vineyard/the Hamptons", Canadians say, "We've got a cottage. We go to the cottage."


----------



## caitlin1214

Carson123 said:


> Try them. Moscow mules are sooo good!





cdtracing said:


> Kentucky Mule's & Tennessee Mules are awesome!!!  Give them a try!



Thanks, ladies. I'll do the Kentucky/Tennessee Mule first and then a Moscow Mule. 

(I love trying interesting cocktails.)


----------



## Tropigal3

Well we can see how much Andy likes Bethanny, but maybe he feels that her unfiltered mouth is shocking enough that people will WANT to stay tuned so we can all talk about how "horrible" she can be.  

I must admit that I'm one of the few here that enjoys her crazy antics.


----------



## slang

Well, I'll say this about Bethenny. Whatever she has to say, she'll say it to your face and not behind your back like the rest of the ladies.
They are all nice to each other and then the nasty comments etc come out in their "talking head" segments, blogs, social media etc...


----------



## caitlin1214

Right now, shows like this and Real Housewives of Dallas beat the "You said it!" "I did not!" "Yes, you did!" of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.

Thankfully, there's only one more part of the reunion to go.


----------



## qwertyword

I love Dorinda's blue top/dress in her talking heads


----------



## roses5682

slang said:


> Well, I'll say this about Bethenny. Whatever she has to say, she'll say it to your face and not behind your back like the rest of the ladies.
> 
> They are all nice to each other and then the nasty comments etc come out in their "talking head" segments, blogs, social media etc...




+1 re: Bethenny


----------



## sgj99

hotshot said:


> With each show,it seems that Bethanny is becoming more unfiltered.
> 
> Her behavior at her barbecue was inexcusable. She was rude to John &
> rude to her other guests when they also sensed her behavior making them
> feel somewhat uneasy.
> 
> The show is not holding much interest lately. Continuous bickering, bad behavior,
> doesn't make for good role models for young women.
> 
> Without her success & her money, Bethanny would really be no place
> & I think John's comment about her having a relationship is spot on...
> 
> We deserve more from tv.







qwertyword said:


> I love Dorinda's blue top/dress in her talking heads



me too!  and in those shots her skin looks gorgeous, must be the makeup because in the rest of the clips you can tell she's a heavy drinker/smoker by her skin.


----------



## BarbadosBride

She looked great in the blue top...great makeover. Otherwise I think she just really looks her age (61?)


----------



## BarbadosBride

Ramona on the other hand looks really well for her age 58.


----------



## slang

BarbadosBride said:


> She looked great in the blue top...great makeover. Otherwise I think she just really looks her age (61?)



She is 52 y/o


----------



## BarbadosBride

Thanks for that I read online she was 61. I think she looks older than 52.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> Agree that Beth and Carol acted like teenagers in tonight's episode.  So embarrassing.
> 
> Bethanny is totally out of line in virtually every every scene.



Yep! I am really wondering if she is on some type of stimulant... she seems extra quick, "speedy" hyper, and abrasive....She talks at the speed of light... Reminds me of some women I know who sometimes overuse the Adderall to stay thin.  Perhaps it's megadoses of caffeine....   It's above and beyond her usual baseline IMHO.


----------



## Longchamp

luckylove said:


> Yep! I am really wondering if she is on some type of stimulant... she seems extra quick, "speedy" hyper, and abrasive....She talks at the speed of light... Reminds me of some women I know who sometimes overuse the Adderall to stay thin.  Perhaps it's megadoses of caffeine....   It's above and beyond her usual baseline IMHO.




I was thinking Adderall too.


----------



## Crystalina

I used to like Bethenny and appreciated her quick wit, but now she's just MEAN and VERY ARROGANT.


----------



## DiorT

Why does Bethenny get annoyed with John plugging his dry clean biz but in every damn scene she is in there is some skinny girl product in the background (drink, wine, popcorn, sugar substitute)? Isn't that the same thing really?


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, but why is Bethenny doing it? She doesn't need the money.
> 
> The most delightful surprise of the season is Ramona. She's so easy breezy and go with the flow. No wonder she dates a lot. Also like her much better without Sonya, and I was a fan of hers for awhile too. Then she became so delusional about her " brand " she lost me.  Ramona doesn't seem bitter and is just getting on with her life. Bravo Ramona!



I'm shocked at myself, but I agree!  Crazy Ramona seems the most sane now!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> True -- and his father had no money, just a faux title.
> 
> Lee never had money, just what her sister gave her then she finally married  Herbert Ross and had some Hollywood money, but she spent most of it at the time, or so he complained.



Wow, I had no idea!  How do these people life the high life with no money?  I could never do that.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> You're right -- what a mess that family was. Jackie elevated them. I think people think of Jackie when they think of the Kennedys.
> 
> By the way, anyone read the books about Lee? Stas Radziwill died in 1976 --  he was only 62.  They had already divorced and he owed $30 million to US creditors. Jackie died of Lymphoma in 1994 and left nothing to Lee in her will.  Not even a bracelet or piece of furniture.
> 
> If you read the books about the Kennedys and the Radziwill family, Lee included no one in that family is a prize.



That's interesting...I always thought they'd been close as sisters.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DiorT said:


> Why does Bethenny get annoyed with John plugging his dry clean biz but in every damn scene she is in there is some skinny girl product in the background (drink, wine, popcorn, sugar substitute)? Isn't that the same thing really?



what applies to Behtnney, doesn't apply to everyone else apparently.

She tries to tell EVERY woman how to run their business, but you better not say a word about SkinnyGirl!


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> me too!  and in those shots her skin looks gorgeous, must be the makeup because in the rest of the clips you can tell she's a heavy drinker/smoker by her skin.



It's not so much makeup as it is those strong white lights production uses to film the talking head segments.  Everyone looks so beautiful and flawless.


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> That's interesting...I always thought they'd been close as sisters.



They were close in some respects.  Jackie always supported her, financially.  Jackie, as First Lady,  took her to the Vatican and persuaded the Pope to annul Lee's first marriage so she could marry the faux prince. Lee was already pregnant with her first child and needed to get married. 

Jackie was looking after Lee's children because Lee was an alcoholic,  Jackie made her joined AA.

Jackie left nothing to Lee in her will because, as she stated in her will, she did so much for her, already.


----------



## caitlin1214

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks, ladies. I'll do the Kentucky/Tennessee Mule first and then a Moscow Mule.
> 
> (I love trying interesting cocktails.)



I had brunch with my parents yesterday and had a Gin Gin Mule. It was nice. You don't really taste the ginger but there's a little kick after you take a sip.


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> what applies to Behtnney, doesn't apply to everyone else apparently.
> 
> She tries to tell EVERY woman how to run their business, but you better not say a word about SkinnyGirl!



Andy seems to have given Bethany full rein to anything and everything she wants. Her ego seems to have swollen to such a size. There seems to be nothing she's not an expert at.
I'm sure she's surrounds by 'yes' people. As someone else mentioned, she seemed to have all new staff - working for Bethany must be tough - big turnover.

I have a friend/acquaintance that is a 'know it all - Beth style'. She leaves everyone shell shocked after being around her. I have known her for over 40 years and she's always been like this.  IMO, she's not had a good life - no real friends, just people like me who after all these years, still can't really say she's a friend - I tolerate her is very small doses.
Give someone like this wealth and a bit of fame (Bethany) and yuck!


----------



## luckylove

rockhollow said:


> Andy seems to have given Bethany full rein to anything and everything she wants. Her ego seems to have swollen to such a size. There seems to be nothing she's not an expert at.
> I'm sure she's surrounds by 'yes' people. As someone else mentioned, she seemed to have all new staff - working for Bethany must be tough - big turnover.
> 
> I have a friend/acquaintance that is a 'know it all - Beth style'. She leaves everyone shell shocked after being around her. I have known her for over 40 years and she's always been like this.  IMO, she's not had a good life - no real friends, just people like me who after all these years, still can't really say she's a friend - I tolerate her is very small doses.
> Give someone like this wealth and a bit of fame (Bethany) and yuck!



I suspect Bethany has always been opinionated and abrasive. I know people who went to school with her a long time ago and they report her as being much the same as her younger self as well.


----------



## simone72

Bethanny is fame hungry and has always been that's why she's on the show and if she is on Adderall so much for her "Naturally Thin" books, that concept would go straigh out of window


----------



## sgj99

Bethanny sucks up the energy in any room.  it's always drama, drama, drama and all about her all the time.  i knew a girl in high school (a long time ago  ) who was a lot like this.  we called her "Erica Kane" after the infamous soap opera character on All My Children.


----------



## rockhollow

Bethany has been nothing but cruel to Jules from the start. Her comments about their home reno's were beyond rude. 

And I'm not liking the way Carole has become her buddy and the silly way they have been acting.
Carole was such a breath of fresh air when she first came on the show. I liked her from the start - she was often the voice of sanity.
Is she another who's ego has swollen so much? 
This new 'Carole' is not likeable at all - run away from Bethany - I want to old Carole back.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> Bethany has been nothing but cruel to Jules from the start. Her comments about their home reno's were beyond rude.
> 
> And I'm not liking the way Carole has become her buddy and the silly way they have been acting.
> Carole was such a breath of fresh air when she first came on the show. I liked her from the start - she was often the voice of sanity.
> Is she another who's ego has swollen so much?
> This new 'Carole' is not likeable at all - run away from Bethany - I want to old Carole back.


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> bethany has been nothing but cruel to jules from the start. Her comments about their home reno's were beyond rude.
> 
> And i'm not liking the way carole has become her buddy and the silly way they have been acting.
> Carole was such a breath of fresh air when she first came on the show. I liked her from the start - she was often the voice of sanity.
> Is she another who's ego has swollen so much?
> This new 'carole' is not likeable at all - run away from bethany - i want to old carole back.



+100


----------



## Megs

rockhollow said:


> Bethany has been nothing but cruel to Jules from the start. Her comments about their home reno's were beyond rude.
> 
> And I'm not liking the way Carole has become her buddy and the silly way they have been acting.
> Carole was such a breath of fresh air when she first came on the show. I liked her from the start - she was often the voice of sanity.
> Is she another who's ego has swollen so much?
> This new 'Carole' is not likeable at all - run away from Bethany - I want to old Carole back.




I was a bit shocked when Bethany was talking about Jules at their first lunch together - Jules was one person down! It wasn't talking behind her back, but it wasn't talking to her face and tbh I consider this worse. It's like you know someone is talking about you but you just met them so you don't want to approach it yet. As for talking about the renovations, so out of line. Their money, their choices, doesn't affect Bethany at all. I would take that personally. 

Carole has gone a little overboard. She's tight with Bethany and I feel like it's not a good influence for her - at least not bringing out her good sides.


----------



## Longchamp

Listened to B on Radio Andy.
&#8482;I told Andy I'm not going to push products on this show..This show is for you guys to push products. Im not pushing any Skinny girl. Chit, I could douche with Skinny girl."

That was all I needed to hear of her screeching voice to switch to Mad Dog Radio and listen to callers ***** about their basketball team. Much more pleasant convo.


----------



## buzzytoes

Longchamp said:


> Listened to B on Radio Andy.
> I told Andy I'm not going to push products on this show..This show is for you guys to push products. Im not pushing any Skinny girl. Chit, I could douche with Skinny girl."
> 
> That was all I needed to hear of her screeching voice to switch to Mad Dog Radio and listen to callers ***** about their basketball team. Much more pleasant convo.


And yet I'm pretty sure it wasn't Bravo's requirement to put at least one Skinny Girl product in every scene. I mostly like Bethany but she is so full of it.


----------



## Jayne1

Remember when Beth didn't have money and she was so chummy with Jill friendly enough to stay in a beautiful house, all summer long, in the Hamptons. It helps to have rich friends, who share.

Well, I see Carole doing the same thing. Suddenly she's great friends with Beth, who has a place for her to stay in the summer.


----------



## slang

^ yet according to Carole & Bethenny she only stayed at Bethenny's Hampton house once all summer. Carole has a 2nd home in California & lots of rich friends, she hardly needs to be friends with Bethenny for a place to stay


----------



## JNH14

Can't understand the whole concept of being friends with someone just to get something from them...not friendship.  More like friends with benefits-except no sex.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> ^ yet according to Carole & Bethenny she only stayed at Bethenny's Hampton house once all summer. Carole has a 2nd home in California & lots of rich friends, she hardly needs to be friends with Bethenny for a place to stay



Yes... and that's what she says. Yet she felt the need to lower herself and become a Housewife.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> Yes... and that's what she says. Yet she felt the need to lower herself and become a Housewife.



Huh? That's what they both said in their blogs a few weeks back in reference to Luann saying Carole was up Bethenny's butt. Both said they hardly saw each other all summer as Carole stayed in the city with Adam and Bethenny mostly in the Hamptons & Carole only went out once to spend the night for her bday.
Not sure why they would lie about that, I saw Bethenney's Instagram pics all last summer and hardly any pics of Carole, lots of Ramona & Lu and even Kristen


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Huh? That's what they both said in their blogs a few weeks back in reference to Luann saying Carole was up Bethenny's butt. Both said they hardly saw each other all summer as Carole stayed in the city with Adam and Bethenny mostly in the Hamptons & Carole only went out once to spend the night for her bday.
> Not sure why they would lie about that, I saw Bethenney's Instagram pics all last summer and hardly any pics of Carole, lots of Ramona & Lu and even Kristen



Sorry, I was changing direction in my thought process and thinking about what you wrote about Carole's second home and rich friends... and I wonder how rich and how connected she really is.


----------



## Jayne1

Why is one of Ramona's nostrils all off kilter. Her right one.


----------



## slang

Loving both Ramona's and Carole's earrings - from Ramona's b'day lunch
Very pretty!


----------



## Sassys

I see right through Luanne. She wants to be close to Bethenny, because Bethenny is rich now which means she has rich connections that Luanne wants a part of. It is not that damn hard to find a condo or apartment in NYC. Luanne can spare me the fake tears and tears about living out of luggage.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Huh? That's what they both said in their blogs a few weeks back in reference to Luann saying Carole was up Bethenny's butt. Both said they hardly saw each other all summer as Carole stayed in the city with Adam and Bethenny mostly in the Hamptons & Carole only went out once to spend the night for her bday.
> Not sure why they would lie about that, I saw Bethenney's Instagram pics all last summer and hardly any pics of Carole, lots of Ramona & Lu and even Kristen



Carole just said tonight she has stayed with Bethenny a few times.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> I see right through Luanne. She wants to be close to Bethenny, because Bethenny is rich now which means she has rich connections that Luanne wants a part of. It is not that damn hard to find a condo or apartment in NYC. Luanne can spare me the fake tears and tears about living out of luggage.



Good point!
Bethenny said in one of her blogs how desperate Lu was to have Bethenny at her bday party this past summer that she offered to disinvited Jill Zarin so B would come instead.
So there is definitely an agenda with Lu.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Carole just said tonight she has stayed with Bethenny a few times.



Yeah, they've been friends almost 3 yrs - that's once a year. Hardly what I'd call being friends with someone to use their summer home


----------



## CanuckBagLover

What is it with dog poop on this show? First Jules and now Sonja?  This is not why I watch! (But it does seems to aptly sum up the direction of where this show appears to be going).

Carole's skype with her "boyfriend" Adam was sad and pathetic.  He is so not into her. 

And why did we have to hear endless compliments on Bethany's haircut at Ramona's B-day?  (And Bethany loving all the attention).  I'm so tired of her ego.

Loved Ramona's birthday cake though (and she looks great).


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I almost gag at Bethenny's intro and the comments about her honesty. Last time I checked, honesty does not equal rude.


----------



## Jayne1

It's not just the place in the Hamptons that I think appeals to Carole. Beth is top dog and Carole knows who to stay close to.  Just look at Lu, she seems to have fallen out of favour with Beth and is appearing desperate. Her job could be in jeopardy.


----------



## Michele26

Sonja's townhouse needs to be updated. We haven't seen much of her so far this season, but it doesn't look like much has changed in her life. She's still "stuck" thinking she can lead the life she once had.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Michele26 said:


> Sonja's townhouse needs to be updated. We haven't seen much of her so far this season, but it doesn't look like much has changed in her life. She's still "stuck" thinking she can lead the life she once had.



She doesn't look that great either - her face seems swollen - like she's gained some weight or too much partying.


----------



## beekmanhill

I assume Lu was dating the rich guy (well I'm assuming he is rich) at the time of the show.  She got engaged in early February.  So I wonder why she was so desperate.  She didn't look good either, maybe she's lacking funds for fillers and Botox.  The Hamptons house costs money and child support is over, I'm guessing.  I looked at her son's Instagram and he had a lot of pictures of his father, none of Lu. Maybe he's going to college in Europe.    

Maybe it is just LuAnn's need to crawl up B's butt to stay on the show.  I think her fashion line didn't sell very well. 

Meanwhile, Ramona seems not to be short of ready cash.  She must have done very well financially in the divorce.  

I was reading Kelly's Twitter yesterday and she is going to have a jewelry line on HSN!   Some people never go away.


----------



## cdtracing

Michele26 said:


> Sonja's townhouse needs to be updated. We haven't seen much of her so far this season, but it doesn't look like much has changed in her life. She's still "stuck" thinking she can lead the life she once had.



Sonja's  delusional.  She honestly believes she still live the life but she has nothing to support that lifestyle.  Don't know how well her business is doing.  She doesn't have a business mind so I hope she has hired reputable business people to run it for her but I have no clue how she makes payroll.




CanuckBagLover said:


> She doesn't look that great either - her face seems swollen - like she's gained some weight or too much partying.



She is looking rough.  She still parties like she's 25 & it shows in her face.  She has really aged in the last couple of years.  Lu & Dorinda are looking rough too.  All the drinking & partying is catching up with them.


----------



## Jujuma

CanuckBagLover said:


> She doesn't look that great either - her face seems swollen - like she's gained some weight or too much partying.




She looked horrible with her hair parted in the middle. I think you need to be younger for a middle part. But she did look terrible, and needed more or better makeup!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jujuma said:


> She looked horrible with her hair parted in the middle. I think you need to be younger for a middle part. But she did look terrible, and needed more or better makeup!


Agree that middle parts are very difficult to wear well.  Maybe it was her make up/lighting. I don't know - just didn't look good - like aged alot over past year.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> Sonja's  delusional.  She honestly believes she still live the life but she has nothing to support that lifestyle.  Don't know how well her business is doing.  She doesn't have a business mind so I hope she has hired reputable business people to run it for her but I have no clue how she makes payroll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is looking rough.  She still parties like she's 25 & it shows in her face.  She has really aged in the last couple of years.  Lu & Dorinda are looking rough too.  All the drinking & partying is catching up with them.




I agree  - mind you I don't think she or Lu has had any cosmetic work done - its obvious Carole has since last season (those lips!) and I think Bethany has some work done too - maybe fillers.


----------



## lucywife

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree  - mind you I don't think she or Lu has had any cosmetic work done - its obvious Carole has since last season (those lips!) and *I think Bethany has some work done too - maybe fillers.*


 Bethenny changed A LOT over the years. Her face was super wide before, now she looks almost normal. She aged a lot too. 
Ramona looks fab, single life agrees with her.


----------



## BarbadosBride

All that pinot grigio must be from the fountain of youth &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; she looks better now than ever


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree  - mind you I don't think she or Lu has had any cosmetic work done - its obvious Carole has since last season (those lips!) and I think Bethany has some work done too - maybe fillers.



Beth had her jawline shaved down. That's why she went red for a bit, to take the eye away from the new face. Then she cut her hair to let people think it was just a new haircut.

Ramona had a facelift and new nose job (and one nostril turned oblong, unfortunately, like Caitlyn Jenner's nostril) but otherwise Ramona is looking so fabulous. Carole never stops with the maintenance.

I agree, Sonja and Lu look more natural, meaning they don't seem to have done much.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Beth had her jawline shaved down. That's why she went red for a bit, to take the eye away from the new face. Then she cut her hair to let people think it was just a new haircut.
> 
> Ramona had a facelift and new nose job (and one nostril turned oblong, unfortunately, like Caitlyn Jenner's nostril) but otherwise Ramona is looking so fabulous. Carole never stops with the maintenance.
> 
> I agree, Sonja and Lu look more natural, meaning they don't seem to have done much.



She went red for one night for an event.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> She went red for one night for an event.



That was to be seen for the first time. I remember thinking she hadn't been doing her weekly pap walk with her daughter.  She disappeared for a bit and then voilà she reappeared with a whole new slimmer jaw, but who was looking at that, when everyone's eye went straight to the bright red hair.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> That was to be seen for the first time. I remember thinking she hadn't been doing her weekly pap walk with her daughter.  She disappeared for a bit and then voilà she reappeared with a whole new slimmer jaw, but who was looking at that, when everyone's eye went straight to the bright red hair.



Red hair was an event on 1/26/16, I've posted pics of her and Brynn before that in her thread. So the hair isn't hiding anything.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Red hair was an event on 1/26/16, I've posted pics of her and Brynn before that in her thread. So the hair isn't hiding anything.



Well, at least you agree about the shaved jaw yes?


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Well, at least you agree about the shaved jaw yes?



Yes, I agree.


----------



## Jayne1

Question for the New Yorkers -- this is from Carole's blog. She lives downtown and going uptown is a pain in the behind.

What if she took a subway.  Would it be faster. 



> Jules and I live downtown and I agree with Jules, it&#8217;s a pain in the *** to go uptown in the middle of the day. To put it in perspective, I could drive to Hoboken, New Jersey, grab lunch, and be back in my apartment in less time then it takes me to get to the UES.
> 
> But I go to the UES because if anyone deserves a big birthday celebration this year it&#8217;s Ramona.



http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ole-radziwill/carole-radziwill-self-awareness


----------



## DC-Cutie

traffic is a BEAST!

But I think the real reason, folks like to stay in their areas.  Don't like to travel.

Remember season 1 when they all treated  and whats her face like the plague because they lived in another burrough.  LOL


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> traffic is a BEAST!
> 
> But I think the real reason, folks like to stay in their areas.  Don't like to travel.
> 
> Remember season 1 when they all treated  and whats her face like the plague because they lived in another burrough.  LOL


Okay, but could she take a subway from the West Village to the UES without much trouble and time. Does the subway go to the UES? 

I always take the subway if I think driving or parking will be a b*tch.  Do New Yorkers feel so differently about subways?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Okay, but could she take a subway from the West Village to the UES without much trouble and time. Does the subway go to the UES?
> 
> I always take the subway if I think driving or parking will be a b*tch.  Do New Yorkers feel so differently about subways?



she can take the subway...  NYers love their public transport.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jayne1 said:


> Okay, but could she take a subway from the West Village to the UES without much trouble and time. Does the subway go to the UES?
> 
> 
> 
> I always take the subway if I think driving or parking will be a b*tch.  Do New Yorkers feel so differently about subways?




Without the subway people here would probably go psycho. NYC heavily relies on the subway. It does go to the upper east side it's the 6 train. I think that's the busiest and most crowded train lol. But still a lot quicker than a car. I live in one of the outer boroughs but commute to UES everyday. The subway is so much easier than car.


----------



## Jayne1

Yoshi1296 said:


> Nope...without the subway people would probably go psycho. NYC relies on the subway. It does go to the upper east side it's the 6 train. I think that's like the busiest and most crowded train lol. But still a lot quicker than a car. I live in one of the outer boroughs but commute to UES everyday. The subway is so much easier than car.



Right, so for Carole to complain about having to leave her neighbourhood and not wanting to go uptown, unless it was hugely important&#8230;writing she could "drive to Hoboken, New Jersey, grab lunch, and be back in my apartment in less time then it takes me to get to the UES " is just her way of being a snob and only taking cabs, not transit.

That was my point, really. 

If she got her a*s on a subway, it wouldn't be so terrible to go uptown.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jayne1 said:


> Right, so for Carole to complain about having to leave her neighbourhood and not wanting to go uptown, unless it was hugely importantwriting she could "drive to Hoboken, New Jersey, grab lunch, and be back in my apartment in less time then it takes me to get to the UES " is just her way of being a snob and only taking cabs, not transit.
> 
> That was my point, really.
> 
> If she got her a*s on a subway, it wouldn't be so terrible to go uptown.




Yeah I agree taking a cab in the city is pointless. Carole is just being annoying and difficult like the rest of the bougie manhattanites.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Beth had her jawline shaved down. That's why she went red for a bit, to take the eye away from the new face. Then she cut her hair to let people think it was just a new haircut.
> 
> Ramona had a facelift and new nose job (and one nostril turned oblong, unfortunately, like Caitlyn Jenner's nostril) but otherwise Ramona is looking so fabulous. Carole never stops with the maintenance.
> 
> I agree, Sonja and Lu look more natural, meaning they don't seem to have done much.



I can't even recognize her in the second pic!


----------



## Michele26

Jayne1 said:


> Right, so for Carole to complain about having to leave her neighbourhood and not wanting to go uptown, unless it was hugely importantwriting she could "drive to Hoboken, New Jersey, grab lunch, and be back in my apartment in less time then it takes me to get to the UES " is just her way of being a snob and only taking cabs, not transit.
> 
> That was my point, really.
> 
> If she got her a*s on a subway, it wouldn't be so terrible to go uptown.



I must be a snob too when I'm in Manhattan I use Uber to get where I'm going.


----------



## AECornell

I used to live in Williamsburg (before it was douchey... Maybe on the verge of douchiness), but now live in the UK. My mom told me yesterday she read in the post that they're closing Bedford L station. I was like damn that sucks because the G or JMZ is a pain and not super convenient. 



Yoshi1296 said:


> Without the subway people here would probably go psycho. NYC heavily relies on the subway. It does go to the upper east side it's the 6 train. I think that's the busiest and most crowded train lol. But still a lot quicker than a car. I live in one of the outer boroughs but commute to UES everyday. The subway is so much easier than car.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Beth had her jawline shaved down. That's why she went red for a bit, to take the eye away from the new face. Then she cut her hair to let people think it was just a new haircut.
> 
> Ramona had a facelift and new nose job (and one nostril turned oblong, unfortunately, like Caitlyn Jenner's nostril) but otherwise Ramona is looking so fabulous. Carole never stops with the maintenance.
> 
> I agree, Sonja and Lu look more natural, meaning they don't seem to have done much.



Oh yeah, the bottom half of Bethenny's face has completely changed.  When they've done flashbacks this year, it is very obvious.   Good point about the red hair, I forgot about that.


----------



## swags

Caroles boyfriend couldn't get off the phone fast enough. She should wait for him to call her. Although I wouldn't take a call if it were being filmed for tv either.


----------



## Creativelyswank

swags said:


> Caroles boyfriend couldn't get off the phone fast enough. She should wait for him to call her. Although I wouldn't take a call if it were being filmed for tv either.


 Nor would I sit there and facetime while at dinner with someone else. Perhaps the flame is still burning bright and the man just has some manners.


----------



## Yoshi1296

AECornell said:


> I used to live in Williamsburg (before it was douchey... Maybe on the verge of douchiness), but now live in the UK. My mom told me yesterday she read in the post that they're closing Bedford L station. I was like damn that sucks because the G or JMZ is a pain and not super convenient.




Yes!! I heard its closing down for a few years! I was shocked when I found out. They were saying the whole L line is gonna be suspended. That would be a BIG mess for commuters.


----------



## Jayne1

Michele26 said:


> I must be a snob too when I'm in Manhattan I use Uber to get where I'm going.



As a tourist?  Of course!


----------



## AECornell

It sounds INSANE to me! Hmmm maybe the rents will go down... ha yeah right. 



Yoshi1296 said:


> Yes!! I heard its closing down for a few years! I was shocked when I found out. They were saying the whole L line is gonna be suspended. That would be a BIG mess for commuters.


----------



## luckylove

beekmanhill said:


> Oh yeah, the bottom half of Bethenny's face has completely changed.  When they've done flashbacks this year, it is very obvious.   Good point about the red hair, I forgot about that.



I am not a huge advocate for plastic surgery, but I must admit, Bethany looks MUCH better with her new jaw.  The former jaw shape used to look very odd IMHO. Appearance wise, I think its her strongest season so far, attitude wise.... well, there's room for improvement there. One can still be witty and clever without being abrasive and nasty.


----------



## beekmanhill

luckylove said:


> I am not a huge advocate for plastic surgery, but I must admit, Bethany looks MUCH better with her new jaw.  The former jaw shape used to look very odd IMHO. Appearance wise, I think its her strongest season so far, attitude wise.... well, there's room for improvement there. One can still be witty and clever without being abrasive and nasty.



Agree.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yes!! I heard its closing down for a few years! I was shocked when I found out. They were saying the whole L line is gonna be suspended. That would be a BIG mess for commuters.



And when the MTA says something will be closed for 18 months, plan on doubling or tripling that.

See the Second Avenue subway

See the link from the LIRR to Grand Central.   

See the extension of the 7 line to the far west side.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> Beth had her jawline shaved down. That's why she went red for a bit, to take the eye away from the new face. Then she cut her hair to let people think it was just a new haircut.
> 
> Ramona had a facelift and new nose job (and one nostril turned oblong, unfortunately, like Caitlyn Jenner's nostril) but otherwise Ramona is looking so fabulous. Carole never stops with the maintenance.
> 
> I agree, Sonja and Lu look more natural, meaning they don't seem to have done much.


Wow! Bethany has changed a lot.


----------



## Michele26

Jayne1 said:


> As a tourist?  Of course!



I'm not a tourist!


----------



## guccimamma

Creativelyswank said:


> Nor would I sit there and facetime while at dinner with someone else. Perhaps the flame is still burning bright and the man just has some manners.



i think the flame will burn as long as the guy can promote himself, and elevate himself to a celebrity chef.


----------



## Yoshi1296

AECornell said:


> It sounds INSANE to me! Hmmm maybe the rents will go down... ha yeah right.




Haha! To be honest though I heard that a lot of people have been moving out of Williamsburg lately. My parents own a few properties (residential buildings) and when we held open houses to rent them out most of the people interested in renting were looking to moving out from the Williamsburg/Greenpoint area...so who knows what's gonna happen. It's unfortunate because Williamsburg was super awesome before than what it is now.


----------



## Yoshi1296

beekmanhill said:


> And when the MTA says something will be closed for 18 months, plan on doubling or tripling that.
> 
> 
> 
> See the Second Avenue subway
> 
> 
> 
> See the link from the LIRR to Grand Central.
> 
> 
> 
> See the extension of the 7 line to the far west side.




Yup I agree! The 7 line extension took SO long! Same with the second ave line. Hopefully that will ease the 6 though...it is just way too crowded sometimes.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> i think the flame will burn as long as the guy can promote himself, and elevate himself to a celebrity chef.



He posts pictures of his food and I've never once thought it looked yummy... But he does healthy/organic stuff, so maybe that's why.


----------



## Jayne1

Yoshi1296 said:


> Haha! To be honest though I heard that a lot of people have been moving out of Williamsburg lately. My parents own a few properties (residential buildings) and when we held open houses to rent them out most of the people interested in renting were looking to moving out from the Williamsburg/Greenpoint area...so who knows what's gonna happen. It's unfortunate because Williamsburg was super awesome before than what it is now.



Which are the best/trendiest/expensive areas and which are less desirable?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jayne1 said:


> Which are the best/trendiest/expensive areas and which are less desirable?




Trendiest and expensive in Manhattan: Upper East Side, Lower East Side, SoHo, Lower East Side and Lower West side honestly almost all of Manhattan is desirable and expensive lol!

In Brooklyn: Williamsburg, Greenpoint, Bed-Stuy, and more recently Bushwick.

In Queens: Astoria, LIC

In Bronx: I'm not too familiar but Riverdale and Spuyten Duyvil are nice neighborhoods.

I know nothing about Staten Island lmao

For less desirable there isn't really much...nothing that I know of...but it's definitely subjective. Before Bed Stuy, Astoria, Bushwick etc used to be les desirable but now people just want to be in NYC regardless of the borough/area imo. The rest of the areas in the boroughs are less desirable due to location from the center of the city...the longer the commute...the less desirable.


----------



## swags

guccimamma said:


> i think the flame will burn as long as the guy can promote himself, and elevate himself to a celebrity chef.



Don't know why, but I get the feeling he still dates girls his age behind Caroles back.


----------



## Jayne1

Yoshi1296 said:


> Haha! To be honest though I heard that a lot of people have been moving out of Williamsburg lately. My parents own a few properties (residential buildings) and when we held open houses to rent them out most of the people interested in renting were looking to moving out from the Williamsburg/Greenpoint area...so who knows what's gonna happen. It's unfortunate because Williamsburg was super awesome before than what it is now.





Yoshi1296 said:


> In Brooklyn: Williamsburg, Greenpoint, Bed-Stuy, and more recently Bushwick.



Then why did you say Williamsburg/Greenpoint was difficult to rent?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jayne1 said:


> Then why did you say Williamsburg/Greenpoint was difficult to rent?



I was saying that it is going to be because they are suspending the main subway line that runs there for about to 2 years for construction...as a result people will be unable to commute to work. They are both great areas...but it reached it's peak in my opinion and now people are checking out/moving to other areas...also the rent there has gotten way too high and most people can't afford it so they move to other neighborhoods after a short amount of time.


----------



## Jayne1

Yoshi1296 said:


> I was saying that it is going to be because they are suspending the main subway line that runs there for about to 2 years for construction...as a result people will be unable to commute to work. They are both great areas...but it reached it's peak in my opinion and now people are checking out/moving to other areas...also the rent there has gotten way too high and most people can't afford it so they move to other neighborhoods after a short amount of time.



Got it -- thanks!


----------



## lulilu

Yoshi1296 said:


> Trendiest and expensive in Manhattan: Upper East Side, Lower East Side, SoHo, Lower East Side and Lower West side honestly almost all of Manhattan is desirable and expensive lol!
> 
> In Brooklyn: Williamsburg, Greenpoint, Bed-Stuy, and more recently Bushwick.
> 
> In Queens: Astoria, LIC
> 
> In Bronx: I'm not too familiar but Riverdale and Spuyten Duyvil are nice neighborhoods.
> 
> I know nothing about Staten Island lmao
> 
> For less desirable there isn't really much...nothing that I know of...but it's definitely subjective. Before Bed Stuy, Astoria, Bushwick etc used to be les desirable but now people just want to be in NYC regardless of the borough/area imo. The rest of the areas in the boroughs are less desirable due to location from the center of the city...the longer the commute...the less desirable.



In Manhattan, actually Tribeca, SOHO, FIDI and that area are more expensive that UES etc.


----------



## chowlover2

I was surprised with the bag LuAnn got for Bethenny. Carlos Falchi was big in the '80's, not so much today.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jayne1 said:


> Got it -- thanks!



You're welcome!


lulilu said:


> In Manhattan, actually Tribeca, SOHO, FIDI and that area are more expensive that UES etc.


 
Ohh yeah I forgot about Tribeca and FIDI! Thanks!


----------



## Yoshi1296

chowlover2 said:


> I was surprised with the bag LuAnn got for Bethenny. Carlos Falchi was big in the '80's, not so much today.



I agree...when I saw I was a bit confused...and also surprised to see they still have Carlos Falchi bags.


----------



## chowlover2

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree...when I saw I was a bit confused...and also surprised to see they still have Carlos Falchi bags.




And they still look exactly the same.


----------



## slang

I never heard of Carlos Falchi bags, but I do know it's tacky to bring a bday gift to one friend at the bday party for another friend. 
Also tacky to re-gift the bday present necklace you gave them 3 mos earlier which then broke. So you fixed it and then gave it back to them months later at their bday party


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> I never heard of Carlos Falchi bags, but I do know it's tacky to bring a bday gift to one friend at the bday party for another friend.
> Also tacky to re-gift the bday present necklace you gave them 3 mos earlier which then broke. So you fixed it and then gave it back to them months later at their bday party


 +1 
countess is desperate


----------



## lulilu

I laughed the other day when my son messaged me asking if Carlos Falchi bags were expensive.  He claims he watches because his wife "makes him" but he seems hooked.  Big goof.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the countess is BROKE or just cheap and tacky

She's rooming with Sonja and regifting...  LOL


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> I never heard of Carlos Falchi bags, but I do know it's tacky to bring a bday gift to one friend at the bday party for another friend.
> Also tacky to re-gift the bday present necklace you gave them 3 mos earlier which then broke. So you fixed it and then gave it back to them months later at their bday party





lucywife said:


> +1
> countess is desperate



Yes, the count-less is very desperate & apparently broke.  Bringing a birthday gift to someone who's attending someone else's birthday party & re-gifting the  actual birthday girl a necklace you gave her 3 months prior after you had it repaired is not only tacky, but very un-cool.  Looks like Lu is definitely out of favor.

I wonder if the Falchi bag was something she had sitting in her closet.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the count-less is very desperate & apparently broke.  Bringing a birthday gift to someone who's attending someone else's birthday party & re-gifting the  actual birthday girl a necklace you gave her 3 months prior after you had it repaired is not only tacky, but very un-cool.  Looks like Lu is definitely out of favor.
> 
> I wonder if the Falchi bag was something she had sitting in her closet.




Agreed very tacky and uncool (when I saw that I though of the etiquette book she wrote a few years ago - think it bombed) but for some reason I still like Lu.


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> Agreed very tacky and uncool (when I saw that I though of the etiquette book she wrote a few years ago - think it bombed) but for some reason I still like Lu.



When I saw that segment, I just thought how far the "mighty" have fallen.


----------



## JNH14

Yes, but she's in the money again as soon as she remarries!


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> Yes, but she's in the money again as soon as she remarries!



   She's definitely high maintenance!


----------



## guccimamma

CanuckBagLover said:


> Agreed very tacky and uncool (when I saw that I though of the etiquette book she wrote a few years ago - think it bombed) but for some reason I still like Lu.



she's like the honey badger, she doesn't give a sh*t


----------



## LeeMiller

I still have a girl crush on Carole.

I don't think what Beth said to Jules re construction was that bad, I think she was just surprised at the cluster $&@!  the home was and may have been trying to give some advice - not just snark.   

It was rather petty to note the home's distance from her's but then that home seemed ridiculous.  Was that a swimming pool in the living room?   I don't know.   It didn't really seem well designed for its size and Jules and her husband seem clueless re renovating.  

I do like Beth's house and condo more so than Jule's.  Maybe I'm more "new money" ps - gross term!!


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> she's like the honey badger, she doesn't give a sh*t



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## swags

CanuckBagLover said:


> Agreed very tacky and uncool (when I saw that I though of the etiquette book she wrote a few years ago - think it bombed) but *for some reason I still like Lu.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I do too.
> I think Bethenny is too hard on people anyway. Does she have any consistent people in her life? It seems like all of her friends and family have been disposable.


----------



## beekmanhill

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the count-less is very desperate & apparently broke.  Bringing a birthday gift to someone who's attending someone else's birthday party & re-gifting the  actual birthday girl a necklace you gave her 3 months prior after you had it repaired is not only tacky, but very un-cool.  Looks like Lu is definitely out of favor.
> 
> I wonder if the Falchi bag was something she had sitting in her closet.



Well the bag had Bethenny's initial on it.  That's why the Countess said it was late, she was having it "custom made."  

Carlos Falchi is not the status label that Bethenny favors.  The whole thing was tacky.

It will be interesting to see where she ends up living after she marries D'Agostino.  But I guess we won't see that even on next year's show.  They aren't getting married until early 2017 I think.  I'm surprised she's waiting.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Well the bag had Bethenny's initial on it.  That's why the Countess said it was late, she was having it "custom made."
> 
> Carlos Falchi is not the status label that Bethenny favors.  The whole thing was tacky.
> 
> It will be interesting to see where she ends up living after she marries D'Agostino.  But I guess we won't see that even on next year's show.  They aren't getting married until early 2017 I think.  I'm surprised she's waiting.



I wouldn't be surprised if Lu's wedding ends being shown on next season. - maybe that's why?


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> Well the bag had Bethenny's initial on it.  That's why the Countess said it was late, she was having it "custom made."
> 
> Carlos Falchi is not the status label that Bethenny favors.  The whole thing was tacky.
> 
> It will be interesting to see where she ends up living after she marries D'Agostino.  But I guess we won't see that even on next year's show.  They aren't getting married until early 2017 I think.  I'm surprised she's waiting.



Maybe she's using the wedding as leverage to guarantee her place on next season's show.  Kinda surprised she's waiting, too, but I would bet she's waiting because it will benefit her in some way.


----------



## beekmanhill

cdtracing said:


> Maybe she's using the wedding as leverage to guarantee her place on next season's show.  Kinda surprised she's waiting, too, but I would bet she's waiting because it will benefit her in some way.



Agree.  I just Googled and they plan on a big wedding on New Year's Eve .  It will be a big Catholic wedding , even though she is divorced.  He has never been married,  

So I think they are still filming then, and Bravo will be able to show it!  SHOCKER.


----------



## Bagisa

beekmanhill said:


> Agree.  I just Googled and they plan on a big wedding on New Year's Eve .  It will be a big Catholic wedding , even though she is divorced.  He has never been married,
> 
> So I think they are still filming then, and Bravo will be able to show it!  SHOCKER.




Is a divorcee not permitted to have a big Catholic wedding?


----------



## tulipfield

Bagisa said:


> Is a divorcee not permitted to have a big Catholic wedding?




Traditionally not.  I don't know if this has changed.  (Part of the reason Henry VIII left the Church was so he could get a divorce, hence the creation of the Anglican Church....)  I think nowadays if you can get the Church to annul the divorced person's previous marriage, you can still get married in a Catholic ceremony, so maybe that's what she did.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

tulipfield said:


> Traditionally not.  I don't know if this has changed.  (Part of the reason Henry VIII left the Church was so he could get a divorce, hence the creation of the Anglican Church....)  I think nowadays if you can get the Church to annul the divorced person's previous marriage, you can still get married in a Catholic ceremony, so maybe that's what she did.



Traditionally annulments take a long time - I know my friend waited for quite sometime but that was a few years ago - maybe things have changed but  it could also be another reason for the wait

I know Lu last season had an adorable cottage in the Hamptons.  What happened to it? Does she still have it?


----------



## beekmanhill

tulipfield said:


> Traditionally not.  I don't know if this has changed.  (Part of the reason Henry VIII left the Church was so he could get a divorce, hence the creation of the Anglican Church....)  I think nowadays if you can get the Church to annul the divorced person's previous marriage, you can still get married in a Catholic ceremony, so maybe that's what she did.



Yes this is true.  You can get (some say purchase) an annulment now even if you have kids, etc.  Annulments used to be reserved for special cases in which the marriage was deemed illegitimate but nowalmost anything is accepted as a reason, I believe.

Lu sold her big Hamptons house after her divorce, and moved to a smaller one.  I think that is still her main residence.  She lived in the pied a terre in the city when she was dating Jacques.  Maybe he paid the rent.   But now that's gone, and she is bunking with Sonja when she stays in the city, at least according to the Bravo storyline.


----------



## caitlin1214

tulipfield said:


> Traditionally not.  I don't know if this has changed.  (Part of the reason Henry VIII left the Church was so he could get a divorce, hence the creation of the Anglican Church....)  I think nowadays if you can get the Church to annul the divorced person's previous marriage, you can still get married in a Catholic ceremony, so maybe that's what she did.



That's what my parents did. My dad was divorced and it was really important to my mom to have a Catholic wedding so they got married in a non-denominational ceremony.

Once my dad annulled his first marriage, my parents' wedding was "put right" by the Catholic church.


----------



## caitlin1214

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the count-less is very desperate & apparently broke.  Bringing a birthday gift to someone who's attending someone else's birthday party & re-gifting the  actual birthday girl a necklace you gave her 3 months prior after you had it repaired is not only tacky, but very un-cool.  Looks like Lu is definitely out of favor.



Agreed. It was handled badly. Especially when it seems like the birthday girl treats her birthday like a national holiday.


I would have brought flowers and delivered the necklace later. (And dropped off Bethenney's purse another day.)


I still like LuAnn.


----------



## slang

Luann is cheap. 

Not only was that necklace ugly costume jewellery from her collection (so she most likely didn't even pay for it) she gave it to Ramona twice.
Geez, show up with some nice flowers at least, looks like Ramona provides a nice meal for her guests and thats what you bring!!!

Ugh, can't stand Luann...


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> Yes this is true.  You can get (some say purchase) an annulment now even if you have kids, etc.  Annulments used to be reserved for special cases in which the marriage was deemed illegitimate but nowalmost anything is accepted as a reason, I believe.



The Kennedys, with all their kids, still managed to get annulments.  Even Ted.   Jackie got Lee  one. Yes, it's who you know and how much you can pay.


----------



## Jayne1

cdtracing said:


> I wonder if the Falchi bag was something she had sitting in her closet.



I immediately wondered if it was product placement sponsored by the once highly thought of company. They gave Lu a bag to give out on the show, sort of thing.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> I immediately wondered if it was product placement sponsored by the once highly thought of company. They gave Lu a bag to give out on the show, sort of thing.



Could be, and as Countess held out this season, it might have been one of the first scenes she filmed with the group.  So she had to get that plug in fast.

Remember when she asked Naeem Khan's  wife for jewelry and pissed off Carole?   Countess is not shy.


----------



## JNH14

CanuckBagLover said:


> Traditionally annulments take a long time - I know my friend waited for quite sometime but that was a few years ago - maybe things have changed but  it could also be another reason for the wait
> 
> I know Lu last season had an adorable cottage in the Hamptons.  What happened to it? Does she still have it?


 


I'm Catholic and this is the latest on Pope Francis and annulments:
http://www.catholic.com/blog/jimmy-...-annulment-process-9-things-to-know-and-share


----------



## jess236

CanuckBagLover said:


> What is it with dog poop on this show? First Jules and now Sonja?  This is not why I watch! (But it does seems to aptly sum up the direction of where this show appears to be going).
> 
> Carole's skype with her "boyfriend" Adam was sad and pathetic.  He is so not into her.
> 
> And why did we have to hear endless compliments on Bethany's haircut at Ramona's B-day?  (And Bethany loving all the attention).  I'm so tired of her ego.
> 
> Loved Ramona's birthday cake though (and she looks great).


I agree about Carole's boyfriend. He is definitely not into her. That forced smile of his in the end, ugh painful. If Carole had respected Luann's friendship and not dated her chef, she wouldn't be in this situation.


----------



## slang

jess236 said:


> I agree about Carole's boyfriend. He is definitely not into her. That forced smile of his in the end, ugh painful. *If Carole had respected Luann's friendship and not dated her chef, she wouldn't be in this situation.*


*

*

Why shouldn't she have dated him?? What does being Luanne's chef have to do with anything?
Luann clearly doesn't have boundaries, she dated Aviva & Sonja's ex - Harry. She is now engaged to a guy who dated both Ramona and Sonja and she did an interview recently saying she was trying to hook up Sonja with her ex husband. 
Luanne should have minded her own business and not got herself involved in Carole's relationship, no different than what she herself says the ladies should do with Dorinda and John's relationship.


----------



## jess236

slang said:


> [/B]
> 
> Why shouldn't she have dated him?? What does being Luanne's chef have to do with anything?
> Luann clearly doesn't have boundaries, she dated Aviva & Sonja's ex - Harry. She is now engaged to a guy who dated both Ramona and Sonja and she did an interview recently saying she was trying to hook up Sonja with her ex husband.
> Luanne should have minded her own business and not got herself involved in Carole's relationship, no different than what she herself says the ladies should do with Dorinda and John's relationship.


Carole crossed a moral boundary by dating her friend's chef behind her back. It also appears that he was dating Luann's niece as well.  If she had been more principled, she wouldn't be in this situation. 

I don't see the relevance of raising anything about Luann's behavior. It is irrelevant in this case.  Whatever Luann's transgressions happen to be, they have nothing to do with Carole's moral choices.


----------



## slang

jess236 said:


> Carole crossed a moral boundary by dating her friend's chef behind her back. It also appears that he was dating Luann's niece as well.  If she had been more principled, she wouldn't be in this situation.
> 
> I don't see the relevance of raising anything about Luann's behavior. It is irrelevant in this case.  Whatever Luann's transgressions happen to be, they have nothing to do with Carole's moral choices.



Well I guess we'll disagree. I don't see anything wrong with dating a guy who worked for Luanne occasionally ( not that it matters but Luanne didn't have a personal chef, she hired him to occasionally for catering ). It's no different than dating someone's hairdresser or make up artist. They are grown single people who don't need to answer to anyone who they date. In fact its actually none of Luanne's business.
Luanne has no morals (sleeping with married men, her friends ex's) she really it's one to talk about anyone else....


----------



## jess236

slang said:


> Well I guess we'll disagree. I don't see anything wrong with dating a guy who worked for Luanne occasionally ( not that it matters but Luanne didn't have a personal chef, she hired him to occasionally for catering ). It's no different than dating someone's hairdresser or make up artist. They are grown single people who don't need to answer to anyone who they date. In fact its actually none of Luanne's business.
> Luanne has no morals (sleeping with married men, her friends ex's) she really it's one to talk about anyone else....


Yes, I think we'll agree to disagree on this one. 

Luann was certainly incredibly incensed and felt betrayed by Carole - so it was more than dating someone's hairdressers IMO.   I believe that he was in her house a lot and knew a lot of her family secrets and dated -  or was dating - her niece.  Luann was not faking her anger, so there is something more going on.  

No one is claiming that Luann is an angel, but that is not the topic here.  

On the other hand, if they were all principled and well-behaved, we wouldn't have a show.


----------



## Carson123

slang said:


> Well I guess we'll disagree. I don't see anything wrong with dating a guy who worked for Luanne occasionally ( not that it matters but Luanne didn't have a personal chef, she hired him to occasionally for catering ). It's no different than dating someone's hairdresser or make up artist. They are grown single people who don't need to answer to anyone who they date. In fact its actually none of Luanne's business.
> 
> Luanne has no morals (sleeping with married men, her friends ex's) she really it's one to talk about anyone else....




+1

C'mon and how good of friends were Carole and Luann really?


----------



## tulipfield

JNH14 said:


> I'm Catholic and this is the latest on Pope Francis and annulments:
> http://www.catholic.com/blog/jimmy-...-annulment-process-9-things-to-know-and-share




Interesting.  Thanks!


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> don't know why, but i get the feeling he still dates girls his age behind caroles back.



ita!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I laughed the other day when my son messaged me asking if Carlos Falchi bags were expensive.  He claims he watches because his wife "makes him" but he seems hooked.  Big goof.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Well I guess we'll disagree. I don't see anything wrong with dating a guy who worked for Luanne occasionally ( not that it matters but Luanne didn't have a personal chef, she hired him to occasionally for catering ). It's no different than dating someone's hairdresser or make up artist. They are grown single people who don't need to answer to anyone who they date. In fact its actually none of Luanne's business.
> Luanne has no morals (sleeping with married men, her friends ex's) she really it's one to talk about anyone else....





jess236 said:


> Yes, I think we'll agree to disagree on this one.
> 
> Luann was certainly incredibly incensed and felt betrayed by Carole - so it was more than dating someone's hairdressers IMO.   I believe that he was in her house a lot and knew a lot of her family secrets and dated -  or was dating - her niece.  Luann was not faking her anger, so there is something more going on.
> 
> No one is claiming that Luann is an angel, but that is not the topic here.
> 
> On the other hand, if they were all principled and well-behaved, we wouldn't have a show.



Honestly, I didn't see the big deal with Carole dating Adam.  It's not like he's under some kind of exclusive contract with LuAnn.  He was the cook, for God's sake & he didn't even work for her full time.  I think LuAnn is worried that he might spill the beans on some secret he knows about since after all, he was "the help".  LuAnn is really being the pot that calls the kettle black in this situation.  She obviously has no morals at all but she also thinks rules, even etiquette rules, don't apply to her.  Besides, I don't think Carole & LuAnn are really friends to begin with.  It's not like they hang out together shopping & doing lunches all the time.  I always felt like they were pretend friends for the show.

In the end, it will work out.  I don't think Adam is all that into Carol & I do think he sees women his age behind her back.  I don't see their relationship going anywhere.   Maybe he thought if he dated Carole, she could help advance his "chef" career.


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> [/B]
> 
> Why shouldn't she have dated him?? What does being Luanne's chef have to do with anything?
> Luann clearly doesn't have boundaries, she dated Aviva & Sonja's ex - Harry. She is now engaged to a guy who dated both Ramona and Sonja and she did an interview recently saying she was trying to hook up Sonja with her ex husband.
> Luanne should have minded her own business and not got herself involved in Carole's relationship, no different than what she herself says the ladies should do with Dorinda and John's relationship.


 


slang said:


> Well I guess we'll disagree. I don't see anything wrong with dating a guy who worked for Luanne occasionally ( not that it matters but Luanne didn't have a personal chef, she hired him to occasionally for catering ). It's no different than dating someone's hairdresser or make up artist. They are grown single people who don't need to answer to anyone who they date. In fact its actually none of Luanne's business.
> Luanne has no morals (sleeping with married men, her friends ex's) she really it's one to talk about anyone else....




I agree, LuAnn needs to step down off her High Horse about Carole and Adam.  he worked for her, so what!  and I'm pretty sure it was stated a lot that he and LuAnne's niece had broken up.  it was only after LuAnne had made it such a big deal that she said they were still together.  and again, it's not her business.


----------



## buzzytoes

jess236 said:


> Yes, I think we'll agree to disagree on this one.
> 
> Luann was certainly incredibly incensed and felt betrayed by Carole - so it was more than dating someone's hairdressers IMO.   I believe that he was in her house a lot and knew a lot of her family secrets and dated -  or was dating - her niece.  Luann was not faking her anger, so there is something more going on.
> 
> No one is claiming that Luann is an angel, but that is not the topic here.
> 
> On the other hand, if they were all principled and well-behaved, we wouldn't have a show.


Or it could have been that she was so angry because he had already turned her down, which is what I am betting happened. You can't be okay with "the help" dating your niece, and then say it's inappropriate for your friend to date him because he is a member of your staff. It could also be that he and the niece were over with long before Lu knew, and she is angry because she thought Carol broke them up. Either way, I don't think it's any of Lu's business since they are all adults. When confronted with having made out with a married man her response was "it happens." So it is okay for her to do that, but if Carol didn't know the chef was dating someone it's not okay for her to do the same?


----------



## lucywife

buzzytoes said:


> Or it could have been that she was so angry because he had already turned her down, which is what I am betting happened. You can't be okay with "the help" dating your niece, and then say it's inappropriate for your friend to date him because he is a member of your staff. It could also be that he and the niece were over with long before Lu knew, and she is angry because she thought Carol broke them up. Either way, I don't think it's any of Lu's business since they are all adults. When confronted with having made out with a married man her response was "it happens." So it is okay for her to do that, but if Carol didn't know the chef was dating someone it's not okay for her to do the same?


 very possible. I believe Countess is simply jealous that Carole is dating a young man(who is attractive and intelligent) and doesn't need to hide and hook up with pirates and married men on vacations. Carole's ex-FB, the musician, was very nice also.


----------



## cdtracing

buzzytoes said:


> Or it could have been that she was so angry because he had already turned her down, which is what I am betting happened. *You can't be okay with "the help" dating your niece, and then say it's inappropriate for your friend to date him because he is a member of your staff.* It could also be that he and the niece were over with long before Lu knew, and she is angry because she thought Carol broke them up. *Either way, I don't think it's any of Lu's business since they are all adults. When confronted with having made out with a married man her response was "it happens." So it is okay for her to do that, but if Carol didn't know the chef was dating someone it's not okay for her to do the same?*



Bingo!!  Lu is the one who so snottily called him "the help" when Carole started dating him  but she was fine with "the help" dating her niece????  I call BS on that!!  

People who live in glass houses should not throw rocks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> Bingo!!  Lu is the one who so snottily called him "the help" when Carole started dating him  but she was fine with "the help" dating her niece????  I call BS on that!!
> 
> People who live in glass houses should not throw rocks.



LouAnn throws boulders!


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> LouAnn throws boulders!



  And she uses a catapult.  She would probably be fun to hang out a party with but it's hypocritical of her to behave like she does (hooking up with Johnny Depp look a like pirates, married men, ect) when she's out & about but looks down her nose & criticizes someone else if they are seeing someone she deems inappropriate.  What a crock of 

She was screwing around on Jacques & who knows who else.  It's rumored that there was infidelity on both sides during her marriage to the Count.  I wonder how her kids feel about her whorish behavior especially when she's caught on national TV.  They're the ones I feel sorry for.  Carole doesn't have any kids so she doesn't have to worry about any backlash with her choices.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Don't know why, but I get the feeling he still dates girls his age behind Caroles back.


 


cdtracing said:


> In the end, it will work out.  I don't think Adam is all that into Carol & I do think he sees women his age behind her back.  I don't see their relationship going anywhere.   Maybe he thought if he dated Carole, she could help advance his "chef" career.




I definitely think he is seeing other women behind her back and totally agree that he's doing this for his career and the exposure.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> I definitely think he is seeing other women behind her back and totally agree that he's doing this for his career and the exposure.



I think their relationship is nice for what it is but like Carole has said, she really only has about 5 good summers left. (her words)  He's young & may want children at some point.  I think Carole is grounded enough to know that she can't give him children given her age should he decide he wants them.  I don't think she's had a serious relationship since her husband died, so I think she realistically see it for what it is.  I think she just gets irritated by Lu's holier than thou attitude about it.


----------



## Bagisa

I kinda see Luann's perspective on this. Imagine if your niece's love interest hooked up with your grown *** friend. And your niece was devastated, and blamed you for introducing the two of them. I would be pissed at my friend too. It's a very awkward position to be in.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bagisa said:


> I kinda see Luann's perspective on this. Imagine if your niece's love interest hooked up with your grown *** friend. And your niece was devastated, and blamed you for introducing the two of them. I would be pissed at my friend too. It's a very awkward position to be in.



I see Lu's perspective too but I think she overreacted at the same time. Carole should also have been up front with Lu and not sneak around behind her back. I think maybe that's also why Lu was upset - she probably heard from her neice or daughter that Carole was dating Adam.

  Anyways, both behaved badly in my opinion and said some pretty nasty petty things about each other.  At least Lu tried to apologize at Bethany's barbecue from hell but Carole wouldn't have it.  I think Carole sees or at least is trying to portray for TV that Adam really is her boyfriend, where as  for Adam I think its a much more casual relationship.  It reminds of that other "boyfriend" Carole had a couple of seasons ago - some musician she would hook up with whenever he was in town. Hooking up with guy doesn't equal boyfriend.


----------



## lucywife

CanuckBagLover said:


> I see Lu's perspective too but I think she overreacted at the same time. Carole should also have been up front with Lu and not sneak around behind her back. I think maybe that's also why Lu was upset - she probably heard from her neice or daughter that Carole was dating Adam.
> 
> Anyways, both behaved badly in my opinion and said some pretty nasty petty things about each other.  At least Lu tried to apologize at Bethany's barbecue from hell but Carole wouldn't have it.  I think Carole sees or at least is trying to portray for TV that Adam really is her boyfriend, where as  for Adam I think its a much more casual relationship.  It reminds of that other "boyfriend" Carole had a couple of seasons ago - some musician she would hook up with whenever he was in town. Hooking up with guy doesn't equal boyfriend.



She introduced Russ as her boyfriend. 
Never ceases to amaze me how some people have that special laser vision to know whether so and so have a casual vs serious relationship or if Adam sees other women behind Carole's back.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why is Luann broke?


----------



## lulilu

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why is Luann broke?



I imagine that she was living off of child support (and possibly spousal support while the children were home) -- now that the kids are off to college, maybe the money dried up?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lulilu said:


> I imagine that she was living off of child support (and possibly spousal support while the children were home) -- now that the kids are off to college, maybe the money dried up?



I was thinking the same. Something drastic has happened because she is looking really cheap out in these streets.


----------



## guccimamma

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why is Luann broke?



maybe she spent all her money on that sale-rack-at-chicos line of clothing she was pushing?


----------



## Michele26

How long has Lu been engaged to the new guy?


----------



## cdtracing

lucywife said:


> She introduced Russ as her boyfriend.
> Never ceases to amaze me how some people have that special laser vision to know whether so and so have a casual vs serious relationship or if Adam sees other women behind Carole's back.



Yes, Carole did introduce Russ as her boyfriend, I do remember that.

As far as having special laser vision into people's relationship, I don't have that power.  I just have an opinion formed from the impression I get from their interaction.  He doesn't seem to be all that into her.  Whether he sees other women his age behind her back, I don't know for sure.  It's just a logical assumption I have made due to the impression I have.  And we all know what they say about the word assume.  He may not be seeing anyone else.  I guess his trip & this separation will be telling as far as how strong their relationship is.  It's all subjective.


----------



## cdtracing

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why is Luann broke?



I don't know if LuAnn is broke but since she's divorced the Count, I don't know if she has the same income coming in to support the lifestyle she wants to lead.  I don't know how successful her clothing line on Evine has been & I don't know if she has other means for financial security.  I'm sure she got child support for the children but in many states, child support stops after the children turn 18.  I don't know NY's position on that.  How much she got from the Count in the divorce has not been disclosed to my knowledge.


----------



## nycmom

Adam tweeted a photo of Carole last month so seems they are still going strong...


----------



## guccimamma

nycmom said:


> Adam tweeted a photo of Carole last month so seems they are still going strong...



he's young, he's got lots of time...why not have a relationship with carol that benefits his growing career.

he went from luann's cook to being known and discussed on tv. i'd say he's doing very well.

i'd say the situation is mutually beneficial at this point.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> he's young, he's got lots of time...why not have a relationship with carol that benefits his growing career.
> 
> he went from luann's cook to being known and discussed on tv. i'd say he's doing very well.
> 
> *i'd say the situation is mutually beneficial at this point.*



This is what I'm saying.  Whether he sees other women or not, at this point, the relationship works for both of them.  Who knows how long it will last.  As long as they are enjoying each other's company, who's being hurt by it?

He just doesn't seem, to me, to be as into her as she seems to be in him.  But that may just be how he is.


----------



## buzzytoes

Speaking of clothing...any word on how Sonja Morgan Designs is going??


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> I imagine that she was living off of child support (and possibly spousal support while the children were home) -- now that the kids are off to college, maybe the money dried up?


Doesn't she still have her cottage in the Hamptons? Has she sold that?


----------



## lucywife

I have to say I'm impressed with all the men Carole was married to/dates/hooks up with/etc. Just compare any of them to Aviva's ex [who was "dating" Sonja and LuAnn] or Dorinda's John The Dry Cleaner or Ramona's Mario. 
The Yummy Tummy's husband was nice, very quiet and he always looked scared, I was thinking she beats the crap out of him when nobody's watching.


----------



## horse17

Luann's former Hamptons house was beautiful....none of us know what she had for debt on it, or who was on the deed, but I'm sure it sold for several million dollars....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

horse17 said:


> Luann's former Hamptons house was beautiful....none of us know what she had for debt on it, or who was on the deed, but I'm sure it sold for several million dollars....


But didn't she buy smaller one - I remember seeing a new small one last season - more of an upscale cottage (which was adorable).  Does she still have that?


----------



## robbins65

I think she said she only has her Hampton's house right now, that's why she stays with Sonja when in the city.


----------



## horse17

CanuckBagLover said:


> But didn't she buy smaller one - I remember seeing a new small one last season - more of an upscale cottage (which was adorable).  Does she still have that?


 
Yes, I believe she does....but as she said, the other home was much too large for her now..which really does make sense..I think I read that she paid over 2 mil for her current house...I just don't get how she cant afford a place in the city..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

horse17 said:


> Yes, I believe she does....but as she said, the other home was much too large for her now..which really does make sense..I think I read that she paid over 2 mil for her current house...I just don't get how she cant afford a place in the city..


Her other Hamptons house was really lovely but I thought to it made sense for her to sell it and down size.  I guess even a small house in the Hampton's costs a lot of money!  I guess if she's getting married maybe she'll hangout with Sonja and then move in with her new guy?


----------



## millivanilli

CanuckBagLover said:


> Doesn't she still have her cottage in the Hamptons? Has she sold that?




yes long time ago- she had a sort of public getting rid of all stuff.


----------



## ncch

not sure if i can ask this question here but..

does anyone know who makes the sweater that jules was wearing when she went to brunch with bethenny?  the day she talked about her eating disorder.  its the sweater with the elbow cut outs.  thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dorinda is a HAWT mess when it comes to John!


----------



## Crystalina

Omg Dorinda is definitely abusing substances.

I love Kim Russo BTW!


----------



## Crystalina

I'm watching John and Dorinda fighting at dinner and she just walked out on him, AGAIN.

She doesn't like this guy. She's just afraid of being alone.

Also, he has that constantly red, puffy face....the kind that alcoholics have. I think they both need an intervention.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Crystalina said:


> I'm watching John and Dorinda fighting at dinner and she just walked out on him, AGAIN.
> 
> She doesn't like this guy. She's just afraid of being alone.
> 
> Also, he has that constantly red, puffy face....the kind that alcoholics have. I think they both need an intervention.



they are enablers.  It now makes PERFECT sense why her daughter is at home.  She knows John isn't a positive influence, so being there is better for Dorinda (not sure how much better, but at least we know he's not staying the night often, if at all)


----------



## slang

Did poor Carole not even get a reading at her own psychic party?


----------



## DC-Cutie

allergic to makeup?  really Sonja?  girl just call a spade a spade - you did a line right before the MUA came over


----------



## Crystalina

DC-Cutie said:


> they are enablers.  It now makes PERFECT sense why her daughter is at home.  She knows John isn't a positive influence, so being there is better for Dorinda (not sure how much better, but at least we know he's not staying the night often, if at all)




Yes, no wonder Hannah hates John!


----------



## horse17

What's the deal with Ramonas mouth?...there is something strange going on.....I notice it when she talks...


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> What's the deal with Ramonas mouth?...there is something strange going on.....I notice it when she talks...


fillers gone wrong


----------



## horse17

^omg...


----------



## horse17

I know it was inappropriate for Dorinda to go all out on Ramona..but only because she was a guest at someone's house..otherwise, she was right to slam her...esp in front of everyone..


----------



## DC-Cutie

I want to go through ONE, just ONE episode without Dorinda slurring her words and yelling about John


----------



## Crystalina

horse17 said:


> I know it was inappropriate for Dorinda to go all out on Ramona..but only because she was a guest at someone's house..otherwise, she was right to slam her...esp in front of everyone..







DC-Cutie said:


> I want to go through ONE, just ONE episode without Dorinda slurring her words and yelling about John




I totally agree with all of this!!!![emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## DC-Cutie

so does Bethenny own 'skinny' and/or 'girl'?  Next week she's ripping into Sonja, I presume about her Tipsy Girl drink


----------



## Jayne1

I think Tipsy Girl is really cute, it appeals to me more than Skinny Girl.

What happened with that guy who was partners with Ramona and now we see he is working with Sonja&#8230; love to know the story there.  They seemed to get along, personality wise, so I guess business wise, it wasn't a match.


----------



## Longchamp

Ramona was off on WWHL.   Expected more care free attitude. Giving Andy the shade with her back turned towards him.


----------



## purseinsanity

Crystalina said:


> I'm watching John and Dorinda fighting at dinner and she just walked out on him, AGAIN.
> 
> She doesn't like this guy. She's just afraid of being alone.
> 
> Also, he has that constantly red, puffy face....the kind that alcoholics have. I think they both need an intervention.



ITA!


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> fillers gone wrong


----------



## Vanilla Bean

horse17 said:


> What's the deal with Ramonas mouth?...there is something strange going on.....I notice it when she talks...



Her eyes remind me of Joan Rivers.


----------



## Florasun

DC-Cutie said:


> I want to go through ONE, just ONE episode without Dorinda slurring her words and yelling about John



 
OMG, that about sums it up.


----------



## Jayne1

Vanilla Bean said:


> Her eyes remind me of Joan Rivers.



I find that at a certain age, a little something under the eyes might look better.

Lisa V's husband, Ken, cleaned up all the baggage under his eyes and it looks odd.  John Kerry cleaned up around his eyes -- not good. Matthew McConaughey also.

Having said that -- I think Ramona looks the best she ever has, although I'm a bit obsessed by her one  wonky nostril.


----------



## Jayne1

Interesting! Just read Beth's Bravo blog.

Was that nail polish, pop of colour line from last year, ever sold in stores?



> Sonja has had: an event company, a jewelry line, toaster, nigerian football team, fashion line, and now a Prosecco--none of which have come to fruition. It is laughable but more sad. Women, this is not how it works. This is the problem when being a reality star is your actual job versus having a career the show follows. People create imaginary businesses to stay relevant.



http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...thenny-frankel/bethenny-frankel-women-this-is


----------



## caitlin1214

horse17 said:


> I know it was inappropriate for Dorinda to go all out on Ramona..but only because she was a guest at someone's house..otherwise, she was right to slam her...esp in front of everyone..





DC-Cutie said:


> I want to go through ONE, just ONE episode without Dorinda slurring her words and yelling about John



Agreed. 

Yes, John is an oaf, but I'd probably (soberly) react the same way if someone was constantly slamming my boyfriend in front of me, too.

(I wouldn't be dating an oaf, but you know what I mean.) 

At some point, it would be like, "Okay, you know what?"


----------



## caitlin1214

Jayne1 said:


> I think Tipsy Girl is really cute, it appeals to me more than Skinny Girl.



Me, too. (The martini glass y in the logo is really cute.) 

In terms of a copyright issue, it would only be a problem if people would be confused between Skinny Girl and Tipsy Girl and I don't think they would be. Skinny Girl is low cal versions of stuff. Tipsy Girl I would assume would be alcohol related. 


I'd be interested to try Tipsy Girl when it comes out, but I don't really care about the person endorsing something. I drink stuff because I like it. (The fact that I never drink Midori has nothing to do with Kim K endorsing it. The idea of melon flavored liqueur just sounds unappetizing to me.)


----------



## caitlin1214

If Sonja and Ramona didn't know about Jules's eating disorder the "true skinny girl" comment was just hurtful and necessary.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sorry, excuse the running commentary but LuAnne's not wrong. The necklace thing is not a regift. If LuAnne gave Ramona the necklace and then Ramona turned around and gave ... say ... Jules the necklace, then that would be a regift. 


(There's nothing wrong with regifting, but there are rules: the item has to be new, and it can't be to anyone in your social circle. You don't want someone finding out you regifted the item.)


From what I gathered, and I swear I'm overthinking this, that Ramona tried on a sample at some event. The necklace at her birthday was the genuine piece and that was the gift.


----------



## swags

Ramona is a rude person. 

Dorinda is right, the only problem is that Dorinda doesn't appear to like John very much herself. She constantly loses it when he says something that irritates her. 

I had to chuckle at Tipsy Girl. I hope it works out for Sonya.


----------



## horse17

Ramona does look better now.....although she should think about a trim on those extensions......

However, she is still the same.....snarky mouth, shi$ stirrer...then the "I'm sorry"  BS.....she loves to slam Dorinda about John, but when Andy C brought up Mario on WWHL, she shut him down...and threatened to walk out if he talked about it...


----------



## Michele26

Did anyone notice the scar under Sonja's chin when she was lying down getting a facial? Wonder what ps she had there? Maybe a chin implant...?


----------



## slang

Jules is 35y/o and doesn't know what an iPod is?? 

I would get it if a 13y/o doesn't know what an iPod is, but not a 35y/o!


----------



## DC-Cutie

caitlin1214 said:


> Sorry, excuse the running commentary but LuAnne's not wrong. The necklace thing is not a regift. If LuAnne gave Ramona the necklace and then Ramona turned around and gave ... say ... Jules the necklace, then that would be a regift.
> 
> 
> (There's nothing wrong with regifting, but there are rules: the item has to be new, and it can't be to anyone in your social circle. You don't want someone finding out you regifted the item.)
> 
> 
> From what I gathered, and I swear I'm overthinking this, that Ramona tried on a sample at some event. The necklace at her birthday was the genuine piece and that was the gift.



see, I thought Ramona had purchased the piece and then decided she wanted it longer, so Lu took it back to have it redone.

While I don't see it as regifting especially if Ramona purchased it, the whole idea was tacky.  Like why not just give her a new gift AND give Bethenny her gift at another time.


----------



## Carson123

horse17 said:


> Ramona does look better now.....although she should think about a trim on those extensions......
> 
> 
> 
> However, she is still the same.....snarky mouth, shi$ stirrer...then the "I'm sorry"  BS.....she loves to slam Dorinda about John, but when Andy C brought up Mario on WWHL, she shut him down...and threatened to walk out if he talked about it...




Yes on the extensions.  I like how she said to Sonja at her party that she always copies her hair.  I was thinking Sonja's hair looks much better than yours, Ramona.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> see, I thought Ramona had purchased the piece and then decided she wanted it longer, so Lu took it back to have it redone.
> 
> While I don't see it as regifting especially if Ramona purchased it, the whole idea was tacky.  Like why not just give her a new gift AND give Bethenny her gift at another time.



I agree!

While the term "re-gift" may not be accurate, she did still give her the necklace as a gift when technically Ramona already owned the necklace. 
Also, she gave Bethenny a better gift in front of Ramona at Ramona's own bday party. I thought the Countess wrote a book on manners and etiquette - she needs to read her own book


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> see, I thought Ramona had purchased the piece and then decided she wanted it longer, so Lu took it back to have it redone.
> 
> While I don't see it as regifting especially if Ramona purchased it, the whole idea was tacky.  Like why not just give her a new gift AND give Bethenny her gift at another time.



I thought the original necklace was a "sample" and not the best quality, which is why it gave Ramona a rash.  

Ramona and her big mouth telling everyone that Lu's necklace is bad quality, is very bad for business.

So, Lu gave her a necklace from her improved stock, which hopefully, will not give her a rash this time.

That's what I got from this.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> I thought the original necklace was a "sample" and not the best quality, which is why it gave Ramona a rash.
> 
> Ramona and her big mouth telling everyone that Lu's necklace is bad quality, is very bad for business.
> 
> So, Lu gave her a necklace from her improved stock, which hopefully, will not give her a rash this time.
> 
> That's what I got from this.



Yeah, that's what I got.  The first necklace was a prototype and not ready for wearing.  

It was tacky to give Bethenny the Carlos Falchi bag at Ramona's birthday, but Countess needed screentime, and a scene with Bethenny always works.


----------



## Michele26

I bet Bethenny never uses that Carlos Falchi bag.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> I agree!
> 
> While the term "re-gift" may not be accurate, she did still give her the necklace as a gift when technically Ramona already owned the necklace.
> Also, *she gave Bethenny a better gift in front of Ramona at Ramona's own bday party. I thought the Countess wrote a book on manners and etiquette - she needs to read her own book*



This!!  I don't know the whole story with the necklace...I haven't watched the latest episode.  I do think Lu gave Bethany a "better" birthday gift in front of Ramona at Ramona's birthday party.  That's not only tacky, it's classless & tasteless.  For someone who like to criticize other's manners & behavior, Lu should have known better.




Michele26 said:


> I bet Bethenny never uses that Carlos Falchi bag.



I bet she doesn't either.  This is not a designer that Bethany favors.  I would think that Lu would have given her a bag from someone she likes & carries.  Just makes me wonder if this was something Lu had in her closet already or if Falchi gave her the bag for free so she could gift it on air to promote the brand.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Crystalina said:


> I'm watching John and Dorinda fighting at dinner and she just walked out on him, AGAIN.
> 
> She doesn't like this guy. She's just afraid of being alone.
> 
> Also, he has that constantly red, puffy face....the kind that alcoholics have. I think they both need an intervention.



This is a co-dependent relationship sadly speaking.

And  yes they do need an intervention.

Dorinda has some unresolved "anger issues" & John most of the time
gets the brunt of her passive aggressiveness behavior


----------



## horse17

Michele26 said:


> I bet Bethenny never uses that Carlos Falchi bag.


 
my white one from the 80's is in  my garage


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> Jules is 35y/o and doesn't know what an iPod is??
> 
> I would get it if a 13y/o doesn't know what an iPod is, but not a 35y/o!


 I think she's trying to convey how young she thinks she is....again...not sure why she feels the need to keep doing that


----------



## CanuckBagLover

caitlin1214 said:


> Sorry, excuse the running commentary but LuAnne's not wrong. The necklace thing is not a regift. If LuAnne gave Ramona the necklace and then Ramona turned around and gave ... say ... Jules the necklace, then that would be a regift.
> 
> 
> (There's nothing wrong with regifting, but there are rules: the item has to be new, and it can't be to anyone in your social circle. You don't want someone finding out you regifted the item.)
> 
> 
> From what I gathered, and I swear I'm overthinking this, that Ramona tried on a sample at some event. The necklace at her birthday was the genuine piece and that was the gift.



I'm confused to about the affair of the necklace - I thought it was first said the clasp was broken and so Lu took it back to have it fixed and now the story seems to be changing that the first necklace was a sample?  I'm over thinking this too!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> Jules is 35y/o and doesn't know what an iPod is??
> 
> I would get it if a 13y/o doesn't know what an iPod is, but not a 35y/o!



I don't believe it - she seems to go out of her way to behave like she is really clueless - like its charming or something. its not.


----------



## BalLVLover

Jayne1 said:


> I think Tipsy Girl is really cute, it appeals to me more than Skinny Girl.




I have a boat called Tipsea so I think the name is cute too. 



caitlin1214 said:


> Me, too. (The martini glass y in the logo is really cute.)
> 
> In terms of a copyright issue, it would only be a problem if people would be confused between Skinny Girl and Tipsy Girl and I don't think they would be. Skinny Girl is low cal versions of stuff. Tipsy Girl I would assume would be alcohol related.
> 
> 
> I'd be interested to try Tipsy Girl when it comes out, but I don't really care about the person endorsing something. I drink stuff because I like it. (The fact that I never drink Midori has nothing to do with Kim K endorsing it. The idea of melon flavored liqueur just sounds unappetizing to me.)




My uncle used to make melon martinis with Midori...I got so sick after drinking one, so the thought of that stuff just turns my stomach (just like Kim K. [emoji6])

Did you guys see Beth just waltz into Carols apartment (with a bag of skinny girl crap of coarse) leaving the door wide open. I guess she's assuming the camera crew or someone else will take care of that for her....


----------



## Carson123

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't believe it - she seems to go out of her way to behave like she is really clueless - like its charming or something. its not.




And she always has to bring up that she's either Jewish or Asian. When she said "I'm Asian so I'm subservient" I wanted to smack her. So annoying.


----------



## purseinsanity

Carson123 said:


> And she always has to bring up that she's either Jewish or Asian. When she said "I'm Asian so I'm subservient" I wanted to smack her. So annoying.



I was just about to say this!  So annoying!  We get it already!


----------



## caitlin1214

DC-Cutie said:


> see, I thought Ramona had purchased the piece and then decided she wanted it longer, so Lu took it back to have it redone.
> 
> While I don't see it as regifting especially if Ramona purchased it, the whole idea was tacky.  Like why not just give her a new gift AND give Bethenny her gift at another time.



Agreed. She could have done the necklace and something else like flowers or nice chocolates. 


(Or maybe Ramona's very weird about her birthday and is oddly picky about her gifts.)



No matter what happened, LuAnne should have given Bethenney the purse another time.


----------



## millivanilli

Please help me out- what is a shmear? Is it a leanword from the German Schmiere?

I don't get it.


----------



## GoGlam

millivanilli said:


> Please help me out- what is a shmear? Is it a leanword from the German Schmiere?
> 
> I don't get it.




It's food you spread on something like a bagel or piece of bread.  Shmear most commonly refers to cream cheese.


----------



## millivanilli

Ahh, the German Schmiere!

Ok, NOW  I get it! Thank you so much!


----------



## GoGlam

millivanilli said:


> Ahh, the German Schmiere!
> 
> Ok, NOW  I get it! Thank you so much!




Hahha I guess I misspelled it!


----------



## millivanilli

noo you enlightend me!   Schmiere or schmieren is a word that has tons on meanings in German:

to hit somebody
to bribe somebody
to smear 
to grease
to smack somebody
to lubricate
to smooze somebody
to paint something new
to make a totall mess
to be on the lake

to put on makeup... )

So thank you for your explanation!


It is pronounced the same way in German btw. except that the fact that we pronounce the e at the end of Schmiere like the e in evolution


----------



## Yoshi1296

Michele26 said:


> I bet Bethenny never uses that Carlos Falchi bag.




Not just Bethenny...no one uses their Carlos Falchi bags anymore lmao...I'd rather take the necklace that Ramona got haha


----------



## lulilu

Carson123 said:


> And she always has to bring up that she's either Jewish or Asian. When she said "I'm Asian so I'm subservient" I wanted to smack her. So annoying.





purseinsanity said:


> I was just about to say this!  So annoying!  We get it already!



Agree!  I think she thinks it's her story line.  How many people do you know who mention their religion or ethnicity every time they open their mouths?  (when they are not commenting on how rich they are)  Enough already.

And the iPod comment was ludicrous.  No dear, these women aren't ancient and it's rude for you to keep harping on it. Geez, get another line.

I guess it's good that she's come to terms with her eating disorder etc., but that is getting boring as well.

(can you see I am not loving her?)


----------



## Jayne1

millivanilli said:


> Please help me out- what is a shmear? Is it a leanword from the German Schmiere?
> 
> I don't get it.



This is NYC, so it's Yiddish. It used to pretty much be cream cheese on a bagel, but now it's broadened to just about anything soft that can be transferred from a knife.

Yiddish is descended from a German dialect, so many words sound similar.


----------



## Jayne1

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not just Bethenny...no one uses their Carlos Falchi bags anymore lmao...I'd rather take the necklace that Ramona got haha



Me too!  I'll take the necklace.


----------



## slang

I wouldn't want the purse or the necklace.

I still have no idea what a Carlos Falchi bag looks like and that necklace looked like something I would get from Claire's (if I shopped at Claire's)

Too bag Luanne got Bethenny's initials monogrammed on the bag, now Bethenny can't sell it


----------



## guccimamma

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not just Bethenny...no one uses their Carlos Falchi bags anymore lmao...I'd rather take the necklace that Ramona got haha



i hear that name, and i think of those sunglasses everyone would wear...

laura bigiotti?

yes, i am ancient.


----------



## JNH14

http://www.carlosfalchi.com/


He was a Brazilian designer who passed away last year at 70.  He made some beautiful bags several years ago!


----------



## Yoshi1296

guccimamma said:


> i hear that name, and i think of those sunglasses everyone would wear...
> 
> 
> 
> laura bigiotti?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i am ancient.




Oh I've heard of those!!! Those sunglasses are still iconic imo. A lot of designers nowadays make similar looking ones. Versace made awesome ones once.


----------



## guccimamma

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh I've heard of those!!! Those sunglasses are still iconic imo. A lot of designers nowadays make similar looking ones. Versace made awesome ones once.



never owned a pair, they were a little mature for me when they were in style. i wore ray bans or persol back then.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sorry, slightly off-topic but we were talking about languages: My dad speaks a number of them, so every time I say something in a foreign language in conversation with my dad, I know that he's going to correct me on my pronunciation - which is fine, I'd like to learn how to correctly say it so I don't sound like an idiot if I say it again to someone else in the future. Also, I don't want to have to preface everything I say with, "My pronunciation of this is going to suck, but ...." 

My parents were in Canada last week and he and I were doing errands in my apartment last Tuesday and we were going to lunch as soon as he finished something on my computer. So I tell him, "Ich bin hungrig (I am hungry)."

Technically, it's supposed to be "Ich habe Hunger," but I heard Homer say it the other way on The Simpsons and wanted to try it out.


----------



## caitlin1214

On the show, they were talking about a schmear of cream cheese on a bagel. 

It comes from 1960s the Yiddish shmirn 'flatter, grease'.

One of the definitions of schmear from the Oxford Dictionary is an underhand inducement (_he knew the schmear was on when the producer invited him to lunch_).

It also means to flatter or ingratiate oneself with (someone) (_he was buying us drinks and schmearing us up_). 


It also means everything possible or available; every aspect of the situation (_I&#8217;m going for the whole schmear_).

From Wikipedia: As a slang term, the word shmir in Yiddish also refers to a slap on the face, primarily when disciplining young children.


----------



## Yoshi1296

guccimamma said:


> never owned a pair, they were a little mature for me when they were in style. i wore ray bans or persol back then.




Nice!! Persol are always a great choice. My first sunglasses were ray ban wayfarers...classic and fun!


----------



## BalLVLover

So, I finally finished watching this weeks episode (I can't seem to handle a whole episode in one sitting), and it looks like in the preview for next week that Bethenny is really pissed that Sonja used the word girl in her drink. Does she think she owns the word girl?


----------



## smalls

Anyone else intrigued by Dorinda's jewelry choices?  I feel like she wears very interesting and bold pieces.  I love Bethennys jewelry too but hers are more classic pieces.  I am not into Louann's jewelry at all.


----------



## beekmanhill

BalLVLover said:


> So, I finally finished watching this weeks episode (I can't seem to handle a whole episode in one sitting), and it looks like in the preview for next week that Bethenny is really pissed that Sonja used the word girl in her drink. Does she think she owns the word girl?



In a word, yes.

Meanwhile Skinny Cow makes candy, and she recently slapped her name on candy, but I guess she thinks that is fine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> In a word, yes.
> 
> Meanwhile Skinny Cow makes candy, and she recently slapped her name on candy, but I guess she thinks that is fine.



as I've mentioned before, when it comes to bethenney - what's good for her is good for her.  but when it comes to other people, she always takes issue.

I imagine working for her and being her friend, can be very draining.  like she just sucks the life out of you


----------



## Crystalina

I wish I knew which hairspray Dorinda uses. I have a similar cut and can't find anything between helmet head and too natural of a hold!


----------



## rockhollow

Sonja was looking really weird in this episode. I know we haven't seen much of her this season, but she was looking quite chubby - at least for Sonja.

And what was up with her top teeth? She really looked like she had a top denture - there was something totally different about her face. She's been having teeth problem other seasons. Maybe implants are too expensive for her now?

And don't get me started about the  q-tips up the nose - that whole scene was just so gross. Really can you not blow your nose if it's running like a regular person, not all that digging around with q-tips. I didn't believe for a minute she was allergic to her make-up, there are so many kinds of make-up, if she was allergic to some, I'm sure  there would be other brands she could use.


----------



## caitlin1214

beekmanhill said:


> In a word, yes.
> 
> Meanwhile Skinny Cow makes candy, and she recently slapped her name on candy, but I guess she thinks that is fine.



They make low cal ice cream and candy. The Skinny Cow Cherry Cheesecake Greek Yogurt bars are delicious. 



DC-Cutie said:


> as I've mentioned before, when it comes to bethenney - what's good for her is good for her.  but when it comes to other people, she always takes issue.
> 
> I imagine working for her and being her friend, can be very draining.  like she just sucks the life out of you



Agreed. 

I went on Tipsy Girl's web page and there was a lot of criticism from Bethenney fans. 

I was so tempted to say something but then I thought, "You know what? I really don't care that much." 


I'm assuming there's a patent on Tipsy Girl? If there was a problem between Tipsy Girl and Skinnygirl, wouldn't the legal team have figured that out already?


----------



## caitlin1214

rockhollow said:


> And don't get me started about the  q-tips up the nose - that whole scene was just so gross. Really can you not blow your nose if it's running like a regular person, not all that digging around with q-tips.



I did not need to see about five minutes of her digging for nose gold, thank you.


----------



## BalLVLover

rockhollow said:


> Sonja was looking really weird in this episode. I know we haven't seen much of her this season, but she was looking quite chubby - at least for Sonja.
> 
> And what was up with her top teeth? She really looked like she had a top denture - there was something totally different about her face. She's been having teeth problem other seasons. Maybe implants are too expensive for her now?
> 
> And don't get me started about the  q-tips up the nose - that whole scene was just so gross. Really can you not blow your nose if it's running like a regular person, not all that digging around with q-tips. I didn't believe for a minute she was allergic to her make-up, there are so many kinds of make-up, if she was allergic to some, I'm sure  there would be other brands she could use.




That was so gross, Sonja (and many other housewives as well) really need to learn to show some class and act like a lady. &#128580;


----------



## anabanana745

Crystalina said:


> I wish I knew which hairspray Dorinda uses. I have a similar cut and can't find anything between helmet head and too natural of a hold!




Have you tried using a mouse?


----------



## Crystalina

anabanana745 said:


> Have you tried using a mouse?




No, but that's a great idea! I think something light just to help me get some volume like Dorinda has at the crown.


----------



## beekmanhill

caitlin1214 said:


> They make low cal ice cream and candy. The Skinny Cow Cherry Cheesecake Greek Yogurt bars are delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> I went on Tipsy Girl's web page and there was a lot of criticism from Bethenney fans.
> 
> I was so tempted to say something but then I thought, "You know what? I really don't care that much."
> 
> 
> I'm assuming there's a patent on Tipsy Girl? If there was a problem between Tipsy Girl and Skinnygirl, wouldn't the legal team have figured that out already?



Yes, she filed for the patent and lost.  I don't know why her vaunted legal team would not have known that Sonja's partner had trademarked the name already.  The whole story is confusing re the patents.

But I guess Bethenny is furious and it will be a storyline going forward.   Bethenny posted somewhere that she had zero ****s (as she so elegantly puts it ) businesswise, but it was a personal betrayal.   Right, Bethenny.


----------



## millivanilli

I'm sorry but if Bethenny would be upset (which quite seems so in the preview) I'd totally understand her.

It is not about owning the expression "girl" with an adverb like tippsy skinny holy funny, it is about stealing the sound of a brand. That happens a lot of times, I know, but as a friend Sonjy claims to be, this - in my eyes - would be inaccabtable behaviour.

I saw that tipsy girl promotion in RHONY and thought " oh boy that will caus a loooooooot  of troubles".

I don't know if this is a problem that has to do with the English language (will say: in this case it is not a problem), we do not have to nice sounding brands over here, so a brand that sounds nice would be an exception and a similar brand using the same rhythm and sound would be too obvious.


----------



## lulilu

IMHO, tipsy girl (while cute) is a straight rip off of skinny girl.


----------



## millivanilli

Crystalina said:


> No, but that's a great idea! I think something light just to help me get some volume like Dorinda has at the crown.





Have you tried dry shampoo? It works wonders (at least for me).


----------



## DrDior

anabanana745 said:


> Have you tried using a mouse?



This was one of those times where a second S makes a big difference.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> as I've mentioned before, when it comes to bethenney - what's good for her is good for her.  but when it comes to other people, she always takes issue.
> 
> *I imagine working for her and being her friend, can be very draining*.  like she just sucks the life out of you



Yes!  My daughter's BFF's mother is like that...a ticking time bomb...it's only a matter of time where she takes offense with something, anything that even is innocently said.  I keep her at arm's length because God forbid she takes something the wrong way and will prevent her daughter from spending time with mine.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> Sonja was looking really weird in this episode. I know we haven't seen much of her this season, but she was looking quite chubby - at least for Sonja.
> 
> And what was up with her top teeth? She really looked like she had a top denture - there was something totally different about her face. She's been having teeth problem other seasons. Maybe implants are too expensive for her now?
> 
> *And don't get me started about the  q-tips up the nose - that whole scene was just so gross*. Really can you not blow your nose if it's running like a regular person, not all that digging around with q-tips. I didn't believe for a minute she was allergic to her make-up, there are so many kinds of make-up, if she was allergic to some, I'm sure  there would be other brands she could use.



That was revolting.  Hasn't she heard of Kleenex?  I couldn't help but wonder if she was trying to clean up white residue from her nostrils!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> IMHO, tipsy girl (while cute) is a straight rip off of skinny girl.



I thought so too, but then Bethenny straight up ripped off Skinny Cow.  Bethenny has double standards.  I think I just can't stand Bethenny any more.


----------



## Graw

http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2016/...horse-in-tipsy-girl-battle-with-sonja-morgan/


Interesting!  The article won't copy and paste on my phone. 

Abridged version: A business owner (who somehow knows Ramona)  is opening tipsy girl restaurants and starting a prosecco line.  He patented the rights in 2015 and when Bethany tried to patent it she found out she couldn't.  Sonya was added to the business after the naming and patent. 

I guess Bethany should have invited Sonja to her birthday party.


----------



## Baileylouise

I can sort of understand the issue with the names but I am sure that everyone knows that next season Sonja will be moving on to her next business venture so maybe next year people would have forgot about the tipsy girl brand, I doubt it will be available in stores or bars anyway.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> Sonja was looking really weird in this episode. I know we haven't seen much of her this season, but she was looking quite chubby - at least for Sonja.
> 
> And what was up with her top teeth? She really looked like she had a top denture - there was something totally different about her face. She's been having teeth problem other seasons. Maybe implants are too expensive for her now?
> 
> And don't get me started about the  q-tips up the nose - that whole scene was just so gross. Really can you not blow your nose if it's running like a regular person, not all that digging around with q-tips. I didn't believe for a minute she was allergic to her make-up, there are so many kinds of make-up, if she was allergic to some, I'm sure  there would be other brands she could use.



I thought Sonja was looking heavier too - or bloated - drinking will make your face look bloated (and alcohol has a lot of calories) so maybe she is drinking too much...


----------



## Graw

Exactly!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2016/...horse-in-tipsy-girl-battle-with-sonja-morgan/
> 
> 
> Interesting!  The article won't copy and paste on my phone.
> 
> Abridged version: A business owner (who somehow knows Ramona)  is opening tipsy girl restaurants and starting a prosecco line.  He patented the rights in 2015 and when Bethany tried to patent it she found out she couldn't.  Sonya was added to the business after the naming and patent.
> 
> I guess Bethany should have invited Sonja to her birthday party.



Wow!  Bethenny got stopped dead in her tracks!!!!


----------



## LeeMiller

BalLVLover said:


> I have a boat called Tipsea so I think the name is cute too....




Your boat's name is adorable!   

But Tipsy Girl, I don't know.  I'd feel silly ordering a drink with that name or going somewhere with that name.  Perhaps I'm too old since I'm over 40.   I do buy skinny girl popcorn but that is because the bags are nicely sized smaller than the giant regular bags.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DC-Cutie said:


> Wow!  Bethenny got stopped dead in her tracks!!!!



Hahah - hilarious! Boom! Bravo Peter!


----------



## caitlin1214

So according to that link, Tipsy Girl was there first. Sonja only came aboard later.  


The whole argument is ridiculous. Nobody owns Girl in a brand name. As I've said, the products are completely different from each other. 


This was like back when Jessica Seinfeld was sued for copyright infringement for Deceptively Delicious. (A woman claimed Seinfeld stole from her book, The Sneaky Chef, which was out first). 

Nobody owns the concept of hiding food in other food to get kids to eat it. Out of curiosity, I looked at a brownie recipe from both books. The recipes are different and the ingredients are different. 

Both books can exist independently of each other. 

(The Sneaky Chef woman lost her lawsuit.)


----------



## anabanana745

DrDior said:


> This was one of those times where a second S makes a big difference.




Lol I blame autocorrect [emoji85]


----------



## lulilu

caitlin1214 said:


> So according to that link, Tipsy Girl was there first. Sonja only came aboard later.
> 
> 
> The whole argument is ridiculous. Nobody owns Girl in a brand name. As I've said, the products are completely different from each other.
> 
> 
> This was like back when Jessica Seinfeld was sued for copyright infringement for Deceptively Delicious. (A woman claimed Seinfeld stole from her book, The Sneaky Chef, which was out first).
> 
> Nobody owns the concept of hiding food in other food to get kids to eat it. Out of curiosity, I looked at a brownie recipe from both books. The recipes are different and the ingredients are different.
> 
> Both books can exist independently of each other.
> 
> (The Sneaky Chef woman lost her lawsuit.)



I think in the context we are discussing, Tipsy Girl and Skinny Girl are similar, and they are the same product -- both sell Prosecco.  JMHO


----------



## Graw

I just watched the episode, it's the same businessman who opened a restaurant downtown with Ramona.  Maybe he figured free publicity which clearly he is getting!  

Andy said one of the upcoming episodes rivals the intensity of the scary island episode with Kelly Bensimone, maybe it has to do with this. 

Sonja could have said no, but her and Bethany aren't BFFs or even friends.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> I just watched the episode, it's the same businessman who opened a restaurant downtown with Ramona.  Maybe he figured free publicity which clearly he is getting!
> 
> Andy said one of the upcoming episodes rivals the intensity of the scary island episode with Kelly Bensimone, maybe it has to do with this.
> 
> Sonja could have said no, but her and Bethany aren't BFFs or even friends.




I noticed it was the same businessman too - though I thought the restaurant deal with Ramona fell through (not sure the reason was ever explained). I'm suspicious of him - seems like any good businessman would be able to be successful without hooking themselves into this crew - especially Sonja - she seems pretty vulnerable to being manipulated.


----------



## slang

CanuckBagLover said:


> I noticed it was the same businessman too - though I thought the restaurant deal with Ramona fell through (not sure the reason was ever explained). I'm suspicious of him - seems like any good businessman would be able to be successful without hooking themselves into this crew - especially Sonja - she seems pretty vulnerable to being manipulated.



Yes, Sonia said his deal with Ramona fell through.
He seems to just be trying to partner up with any one of these ladies to get free PR on the show. Last year with Ramona and this year with Sonia


----------



## cdtracing

caitlin1214 said:


> So according to that link, Tipsy Girl was there first. Sonja only came aboard later.
> 
> 
> The whole argument is ridiculous. Nobody owns Girl in a brand name. As I've said, the products are completely different from each other.
> 
> 
> This was like back when Jessica Seinfeld was sued for copyright infringement for Deceptively Delicious. (A woman claimed Seinfeld stole from her book, The Sneaky Chef, which was out first).
> 
> Nobody owns the concept of hiding food in other food to get kids to eat it. Out of curiosity, I looked at a brownie recipe from both books. The recipes are different and the ingredients are different.
> 
> Both books can exist independently of each other.
> 
> (The Sneaky Chef woman lost her lawsuit.)



Personally, I think this whole argument is stupid.  Bethany shouldn't blame Sonja for this if she was brought on board after the fact.  Sonja could have said no to the offer but, as we all know, Sonja needs money.  Besides, She & Bethany aren't really friends to begin with.  Even though the names sound similar, unless Tipsy Girl is selling low calorie alcohol products, how is that in competition with Skinny Girl?  Bethany has her fingers in so many pies with her Skinny Girl brand...wine, liquor, mixers, popcorn/snacks, ect all geared to the low calorie market.  Is Tipsy Girl targeting that demographic?  This is no different than competition between liquor companies like Jack Daniels vs Jim Beam.  I think there's plenty of room in the alcohol market place for both.  Wonder if Bethany is planning on opening up a bar/restaurant franchise as well?

I do think this guy is just using the RH franchise for free publicity.  Bethany does that all the time.  In fact, RH franchise is her biggest advertisement.


----------



## rockhollow

cdtracing said:


> Personally, I think this whole argument is stupid.  Bethany shouldn't blame Sonja for this if she was brought on board after the fact.  Sonja could have said no to the offer but, as we all know, Sonja needs money.  Besides, She & Bethany aren't really friends to begin with.  Even though the names sound similar, unless Tipsy Girl is selling low calorie alcohol products, how is that in competition with Skinny Girl?  Bethany has her fingers in so many pies with her Skinny Girl brand...wine, liquor, mixers, popcorn/snacks, ect all geared to the low calorie market.  Is Tipsy Girl targeting that demographic?  This is no different than competition between liquor companies like Jack Daniels vs Jim Beam.  I think there's plenty of room in the alcohol market place for both.  Wonder if Bethany is planning on opening up a bar/restaurant franchise as well?
> 
> 
> 
> I do think this guy is just using the RH franchise for free publicity.  Bethany does that all the time.  In fact, RH franchise is her biggest advertisement.



I completely agree - Sonja (or this fellow that is running this business) are not going after the low-cal market. And even if they were, there is room for everyone.
Sonja is broke and  is willing to try anything. She has tried many things in the last few years, why not alcohol?

Bethany is doing the same, just with better success. Skinny Girl has so many products, it would be hard not to overlap with her.
I can't stand Bethany, she doesn't speak 'the truth', just her own warped sense of it. I'm not looking forward to seeing her have a go at Sonja (thank goodness for fast forward on the DVR).

And as mentioned, Sonja and Bethany are not friends, co-workers at best.
All the women on these shows hawk something, and alcohol seems to be a favourite.


----------



## Sassys

rockhollow said:


> I completely agree - Sonja (or this fellow that is running this business) are not going after the low-cal market. And even if they were, there is room for everyone.
> Sonja is broke and  is willing to try anything. She has tried many things in the last few years, why not alcohol?
> 
> Bethany is doing the same, just with better success. Skinny Girl has so many products, it would be hard not to overlap with her.
> I can't stand Bethany, she doesn't speak 'the truth', just her own warped sense of it. I'm not looking forward to seeing her have a go at Sonja (thank goodness for fast forward on the DVR).
> 
> And as mentioned, Sonja and Bethany are not friends, co-workers at best.
> All the women on these shows hawk something, and alcohol seems to be a favourite.



I think Bethenny is upset that Tipsy Girl sounds to much like Skinny Girl. I don't think she cares that it is the same type of product. Yes, Sonja needs the money, but have some morals. She knows damn well Tipsy Girl is a copy cat off of Skinny Girl. Ramona has a wine line and Bethenny is fine with that, because its called "Ramona". If Bethenny started a shapewear line called "Delicious", that would be offensive to Heather, who has a line called "Yummy".

It would also be wrong for Bethenny to come out with a toaster oven, but since Sonja wants to act dirty, I would encourage Bethenny to do a toaster oven AND nail it out the park, just to teach Sonja a lesson.


----------



## Deco

caitlin1214 said:


> Nobody owns the concept of hiding food in other food to get kids to eat it. Out of curiosity, I looked at a brownie recipe from both books. The recipes are different and the ingredients are different.


 Even if the recipes were identical, there would be no infringement.  Recipes are not eligible for copyright protection.


I agree that Tipsy Girl is not confusingly similar to Skinny Girl, because as you say, no one has the monopoly on "girl".  But trademarks are an extremely subjective area of the law.  If Bethanny can prove that the average consumer, when faced with "Tipsy Girl" and told that it's a business owned by a NYHW, would confuse it with or think it's an offshoot of the "Skinny Girl" brand, she can win.  But that would be money very poorly spent for a far from assured victory.  And I agree that Sonja's Tipsy Girl prosecco is not likely to put a dent in anyone's market share or even be around a year from now.


----------



## rockhollow

Sassys said:


> I think Bethenny is upset that Tipsy Girl sounds to much like Skinny Girl. I don't think she cares that it is the same type of product. Yes, Sonja needs the money, but have some morals. She knows damn well Tipsy Girl is a copy cat off of Skinny Girl. Ramona has a wine line and Bethenny is fine with that, because its called "Ramona". If Bethenny started a shapewear line called "Delicious", that would be offensive to Heather, who has a line called "Yummy".
> 
> It would also be wrong for Bethenny to come out with a toaster oven, but since Sonja wants to act dirty, I would encourage Bethenny to do a toaster oven AND nail it out the park, just to teach Sonja a lesson.



I hear what you're saying. 
With my dislike of all things Bethenny, I just don't want to have to support her side. 
I'm sure I'd be pissed if it was happening in my business.
It the close association with the words and concepts, I know - bit too close to home.
But of course, with all things Bravo, I'm sure they love this conflict.

So, my head tells me that your points are correct, but my mushy heart still feels for Sonja - I just want her not to have to struggle so.
It's hard being fair.


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> I think Bethenny is upset that Tipsy Girl sounds to much like Skinny Girl. I don't think she cares that it is the same type of product. Yes, Sonja needs the money, but have some morals. She knows damn well Tipsy Girl is a copy cat off of Skinny Girl. Ramona has a wine line and Bethenny is fine with that, because its called "Ramona". If Bethenny started a shapewear line called "Delicious", that would be offensive to Heather, who has a line called "Yummy".
> 
> It would also be wrong for Bethenny to come out with a toaster oven, but since Sonja wants to act dirty, I would encourage Bethenny to do a toaster oven AND nail it out the park, just to teach Sonja a lesson.


 I agree.  beyond the technical requirements of what is trademark infringement, there is a general unfair competition/copycatting aspect when it's done among this group of women.  If some complete unrelated person out of Seattle came up with Tipsy Girl or Delicious shapewear, it wouldn't stink as much as Sonja doing it.


----------



## Sassys

Decophile said:


> I agree.  beyond the technical requirements of what is trademark infringement, there is a general unfair competition/copycatting aspect when it's done among this group of women.  If some complete unrelated person out of Seattle came up with Tipsy Girl or Delicious shapewear, it wouldn't stink as much as Sonja doing it.



Exactly!! I can't stand people who don't have morals and just see $$$. Karma will always come back on you.


----------



## BalLVLover

LeeMiller said:


> Your boat's name is adorable!
> 
> But Tipsy Girl, I don't know.  I'd feel silly ordering a drink with that name or going somewhere with that name.  Perhaps I'm too old since I'm over 40.   I do buy skinny girl popcorn but that is because the bags are nicely sized smaller than the giant regular bags.




Thank you! [emoji4]I can't really take credit though since my hubby came up with it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> I think Bethenny is upset that Tipsy Girl sounds to much like Skinny Girl. I don't think she cares that it is the same type of product. Yes, Sonja needs the money, but have some morals. She knows damn well Tipsy Girl is a copy cat off of Skinny Girl. Ramona has a wine line and Bethenny is fine with that, because its called "Ramona". If Bethenny started a shapewear line called "Delicious", that would be offensive to Heather, who has a line called "Yummy".
> 
> It would also be wrong for Bethenny to come out with a toaster oven, but since Sonja wants to act dirty, I would encourage Bethenny to do a toaster oven AND nail it out the park, just to teach Sonja a lesson.



Her venture with a blender was a one and done appearance on QVC, never to be mentioned again.  So I'd stay away from kitchen appliances if I were Bethenny.


----------



## JNH14

Seriously, anyone out there would make a buck if they could-no matter how they did it.  They're all trading off their celebrity from this show. Bethenny's Skinny Girl was like a one off on Skinny Cow-which by the way tastes a lot better than Bethenny's Skinny Girl margaritas or the others that I've tried!


----------



## Sassys

Skinny Cow is Ice cream and snacks, how is it one off? They don't even make alcohol


----------



## JNH14

Sassys said:


> Skinny Cow is Ice cream and snacks, how is it one off? They don't even make alcohol


I know that; but much of the discussion has been about the names that are trademarked...Skinny was trademarked with Skinny Cow.  Thanks for the interest in commenting on my posts!


----------



## Sassys

JNH14 said:


> I know that; but much of the discussion has been about the names that are trademarked...Skinny was trademarked with Skinny Cow.  Thanks for the interest in commenting on my posts!



You can always put me on ignore


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> Seriously, anyone out there would make a buck if they could-no matter how they did it.  They're all trading off their celebrity from this show. Bethenny's Skinny Girl was like a one off on Skinny Cow-which by the way tastes a lot better than Bethenny's Skinny Girl margaritas or the others that I've tried!



This is why I call Bull$#it on this whole argument.  Bethany is pissed because Tipsy Girl sounds like Skinnygirl.  Using that logic, Skinnygirl sounds a lot like Skinny Cow.  While Skinny Cow does not sell alcohol, the name does sound similar to Bethany's brand & it does target the low calorie market.  Maybe it's just me but I see cross over's in all these products...snacks, alcohol, wine.  So what's Bethany really pissed about?  Is it the similar sounding name or is it competion to her products?  She competes with Skinny Cow in snacks & low calorie market, competes with Tipsy Girl in the alcohol market but not in the low calorie alcohol market.  It's all BS because people are going to buy what they like & if your product tastes like crap, people won't buy it.  There's plenty of room for everyone in the marketplace. Is she pissed because Sonja jumped on board the Tipsey Girl boat & feels betrayed by her "friend".  We all know they aren't besties.  I think this is just another drama ploy of Bravo to keep viewers tuning in & something to keep Bethany in the forefront.

And we all know that all these women whore out their celebrity status to make a buck.  They all do it whether they're peddling booze, wine, cheap jewelry, clothes, food, skin care, makeup, whatever.  They're striking while the iron is hot & people know their name.  They won't be famous forever.


----------



## Bagisa

This is the first time I've even heard of Skinny Cow. Is it popular? Regardless, while Bethenny doesn't have a legal leg to stand on, she should be pissed off at Sonja. Girl done her wrong.


----------



## cdtracing

Bagisa said:


> This is the first time I've even heard of Skinny Cow. Is it popular? Regardless, while Bethenny doesn't have a legal leg to stand on, she should be pissed off at Sonja. Girl done her wrong.



Skinny Cow is in all the major grocery stores.  Some of their ice cream is pretty good.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if carol was involved with the venture would she be as upset?


----------



## slang

Bagisa said:


> This is the first time I've even heard of Skinny Cow. Is it popular? Regardless, while Bethenny doesn't have a legal leg to stand on, she should be pissed off at Sonja. Girl done her wrong.



I've never heard of Skinny Cow either, but I don't buy ice cream


----------



## JNH14

slang said:


> I've never heard of Skinny Cow either, but I don't buy ice cream


 
It's really very good-and it's lower calories than the rest of the stuff you can buy. They make snacks, candy, and ice cream novelties.


----------



## JNH14

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if carol was involved with the venture would she be as upset?




Interesting thought since they've become buddy. buddy this season.


----------



## JNH14

cdtracing said:


> This is why I call Bull$#it on this whole argument.  Bethany is pissed because Tipsy Girl sounds like Skinnygirl.  Using that logic, Skinnygirl sounds a lot like Skinny Cow.  While Skinny Cow does not sell alcohol, the name does sound similar to Bethany's brand & it does target the low calorie market.  Maybe it's just me but I see cross over's in all these products...snacks, alcohol, wine.  So what's Bethany really pissed about?  Is it the similar sounding name or is it competion to her products?  She competes with Skinny Cow in snacks & low calorie market, competes with Tipsy Girl in the alcohol market but not in the low calorie alcohol market.  It's all BS because people are going to buy what they like & if your product tastes like crap, people won't buy it.  There's plenty of room for everyone in the marketplace. Is she pissed because Sonja jumped on board the Tipsey Girl boat & feels betrayed by her "friend".  We all know they aren't besties.  I think this is just another drama ploy of Bravo to keep viewers tuning in & something to keep Bethany in the forefront.
> 
> And we all know that all these women whore out their celebrity status to make a buck.  They all do it whether they're peddling booze, wine, cheap jewelry, clothes, food, skin care, makeup, whatever.  They're striking while the iron is hot & people know their name.  They won't be famous forever.


 


+100-you wrote exactly what I thought!


----------



## JNH14

Sassys said:


> You can always put me on ignore




Why would I do that?


----------



## slang

Maybe Bethenny isn't going to support Sonja's venture because she doesn't see Sonja really working for it. It doesn't sound like Sonja has really done anything for Tipsy Girl if her partner already had the name, trademark, logo, alcohol, etc - all he did was bring Sonja in for the PR on the show. 

It doesn't sound like she has done anything or that this is "her" brand or company. So yea, I can't see not being so happy about supporting a brand that is really piggy backing on my brand with no actual hard work involved.

Whether you like Bethenny or not, she has hustled and worked for her business and deserves whatever success she has from it. I don't think its a coincidence that this episode while they showed B out in the cold rain still hustling for her brand, Sonja was lying around getting a facial and then sitting around getting her make up done. B and S doesn't seem to have the same work ethic when it comes to their "brands" so I get not wanting to support something that someone hasn't really worked for when I have worked non stop to get my brand off the ground...


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> maybe bethenny isn't going to support sonja's venture because she doesn't see sonja really working for it. It doesn't sound like sonja has really done anything for tipsy girl if her partner already had the name, trademark, logo, alcohol, etc - all he did was bring sonja in for the pr on the show.
> 
> It doesn't sound like she has done anything or that this is "her" brand or company. So yea, i can't see not being so happy about supporting a brand that is really piggy backing on my brand with no actual hard work involved.
> 
> *whether you like bethenny or not, she has hustled and worked for her business and deserves whatever success she has from it. I don't think its a coincidence that this episode while they showed b out in the cold rain still hustling for her brand, sonja was lying around getting a facial and then sitting around getting her make up done. B and s doesn't seem to have the same work ethic when it comes to their "brands" so i get not wanting to support something that someone hasn't really worked for when i have worked non stop to get my brand off the ground.*..



agree!!!


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Maybe Bethenny isn't going to support Sonja's venture because she doesn't see Sonja really working for it. It doesn't sound like Sonja has really done anything for Tipsy Girl if her partner already had the name, trademark, logo, alcohol, etc - all he did was bring Sonja in for the PR on the show.
> 
> It doesn't sound like she has done anything or that this is "her" brand or company. So yea, I can't see not being so happy about supporting a brand that is really piggy backing on my brand with no actual hard work involved.
> 
> Whether you like Bethenny or not, she has hustled and worked for her business and deserves whatever success she has from it. I don't think its a coincidence that this episode while they showed B out in the cold rain still hustling for her brand, Sonja was lying around getting a facial and then sitting around getting her make up done. B and S doesn't seem to have the same work ethic when it comes to their "brands" so I get not wanting to support something that someone hasn't really worked for when I have worked non stop to get my brand off the ground...



Oh, I get that Bethany has worked hard for her brand & built it up from scratch.  I give her credit for that & understand that she doesn't want to support Sonja's "venture".  I just think  this whole situation doesn't need to become a focus.  If Bethany doesn't want to support Sonja, don't attend the events. 

We all know that Sonja & Bethany do not have the same work ethic.  In fact, Sonja has no work ethic at all.  She married money & got use to the lifestyle.  She got divorced from money & lost it.  Now she has to figure out how to make money to support the lifestyle she thinks she's entitled to.  Even a blind man can see she uses sex to get what she wants but she's getting older & can't compete with the young women out there.  And frankly, I don't see her having anything other than her reality notoriety to contribute to anything.  That's all I see as her contribution to this Tipsy Girl venture & that's the only reason I see her "business partner" bringing her in on it.  It's free marketing & publicity.  Sonja is not a business woman like Bethany or Heather or even Jill for that matter.  She expects to rake in the money but doesn't want to do any of the hard work.  She just wants to show up for parties & social events.  She has no clue how business & marketing works; just look at her other ventures.  In fact, I personally think Sonja is just a worn out golddigger trying to hold on to her former glory.  There, I said it.


----------



## slang

^ Yup, I agree!

I actually like Sonja (well, more that I have a soft spot for her) although that's wearing thin with me now. So yes she should work and try and make some money now while she's on the show - I don't think anyone would begrudge her that, even Bethenny.
We'll have to see how this storyline plays out. Knowing Bravo it will be a much bigger issue than it really should be because in "real life" like you said B would just not attend any of her events as they're not really friends. By their own accounts they haven't seen or spoken to each other since filming last season.
From what I've seen in the preview for this weeks show is B telling her she won't support her or go to her events and that she thinks she is a "cheater brand" - all I would agree with. I'm sure it will get BLOWN UP from there and poor Sonja is no match for Bethenny.

Interesting that Jules who seems a little light in the brain department (she doesn't know how to make tea???) first response when she heard about Tipsy Girl at the party was to question if B knew about it - even she felt that it didn't seem right...


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Maybe Bethenny isn't going to support Sonja's venture because she doesn't see Sonja really working for it. It doesn't sound like Sonja has really done anything for Tipsy Girl if her partner already had the name, trademark, logo, alcohol, etc - all he did was bring Sonja in for the PR on the show.
> 
> It doesn't sound like she has done anything or that this is "her" brand or company. So yea, I can't see not being so happy about supporting a brand that is really piggy backing on my brand with no actual hard work involved.
> 
> Whether you like Bethenny or not, she has hustled and worked for her business and deserves whatever success she has from it. I don't think its a coincidence that this episode while they showed B out in the cold rain still hustling for her brand, Sonja was lying around getting a facial and then sitting around getting her make up done. B and S doesn't seem to have the same work ethic when it comes to their "brands" so I get not wanting to support something that someone hasn't really worked for when I have worked non stop to get my brand off the ground...



I don't think anybody is taking away from what she has worked for.   But gotdamn, does Bethenny have to down damn near EVERYTHING that anybody else is doing?  The person she should have the argument with is the owner of Tipsy Girl, it's not Sonja.  Did she have a talk with the owners of SkinnyCow, before she did SkinnyGirl?  Doubt it.

She gives her thoughts and opinions, when they weren't even asked for.  That ish right there can piss a person off QUICK.  Like when she went to the new girl's house under construction and just started spewing off stuff.  Nobody wants to hear that all the time.

Sonja's work ethic is non-existent.  Seriously, where are the Nigerian ivestors, the french investors, the toaster oven, the mitts, the fashion line, the diamond line, the Sonja Morgan lifestyle brand isn't even a real thing.  So we can't even compare Bethenny and Sonja when it comes to work ethic.  LOL

On another topic, I do think that Benthenny's other products are pretty pointless.  Her drinks are nasty (to ME) and who needs more snack bars or a blender?  Nobody!


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think anybody is taking away from what she has worked for.   But gotdamn, does Bethenny have to down damn near EVERYTHING that anybody else is doing?  *The person she should have the argument with is the owner of Tipsy Girl, it's not Sonja. * Did she have a talk with the owners of SkinnyCow, before she did SkinnyGirl?  Doubt it.
> 
> She gives her thoughts and opinions, when they weren't even asked for.  That ish right there can piss a person off QUICK.  Like when she went to the new girl's house under construction and just started spewing off stuff.  Nobody wants to hear that all the time.
> 
> Sonja's work ethic is non-existent.  Seriously, where are the Nigerian ivestors, the french investors, the toaster oven, the mitts, the fashion line, the diamond line, the Sonja Morgan lifestyle brand isn't even a real thing.  So we can't even compare Bethenny and Sonja when it comes to work ethic.  LOL
> 
> On another topic, I do think that Benthenny's other products are pretty pointless.  Her drinks are nasty (to ME) and who needs more snack bars or a blender?  Nobody!



This!  Ok, maybe Sonja jumping on the Tipsy Girl bandwagon might be considered a cheap shot but Bethany should be able to see past that.  She knows that Sonja will sell out her notoriety to make some money.  She also knows that Sonja won't do any of the work either which is why her ventures fail.  Bethany's beef should be with the business partner who owns Tipsy Girl. JMO

I don't see this Tipsy Girl going anywhere either if the business partner is banking on Sonja being the face of Tipsy Girl.  Let's face it...if the product doesn't taste good, consumers won't buy it.  I don't care for Bethany's Skinnygirl drinks.  While I haven't tried them all, the ones I have tried tasted like crap & I wound up pouring it down the drain.  Not conducive to encouraging me to try another one of her products even when I see it in the markdown bins.  I have tried Skinny Cow items & found most of them tasty, expensive but tasty.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think anybody is taking away from what she has worked for.   But gotdamn, does Bethenny have to down damn near EVERYTHING that anybody else is doing?  The person she should have the argument with is the owner of Tipsy Girl, it's not Sonja.  Did she have a talk with the owners of SkinnyCow, before she did SkinnyGirl?  Doubt it.
> 
> She gives her thoughts and opinions, when they weren't even asked for.  That ish right there can piss a person off QUICK.  Like when she went to the new girl's house under construction and just started spewing off stuff.  Nobody wants to hear that all the time.
> 
> Sonja's work ethic is non-existent.  *Seriously, where are the Nigerian ivestors, the french investors, the toaster oven, the mitts, the fashion line, the diamond line, the Sonja Morgan lifestyle brand *isn't even a real thing.  So we can't even compare Bethenny and Sonja when it comes to work ethic.  LOL
> 
> On another topic, I do think that Benthenny's other products are pretty pointless.  Her drinks are nasty (to ME) and who needs more snack bars or a blender?  Nobody!



They are hanging out on her yacht.


----------



## rockhollow

cdtracing said:


> Oh, I get that Bethany has worked hard for her brand & built it up from scratch.  I give her credit for that & understand that she doesn't want to support Sonja's "venture".  I just think  this whole situation doesn't need to become a focus.  If Bethany doesn't want to support Sonja, don't attend the events.
> 
> We all know that Sonja & Bethany do not have the same work ethic.  In fact, Sonja has no work ethic at all.  She married money & got use to the lifestyle.  She got divorced from money & lost it.  Now she has to figure out how to make money to support the lifestyle she thinks she's entitled to.  Even a blind man can see she uses sex to get what she wants but she's getting older & can't compete with the young women out there.  And frankly, I don't see her having anything other than her reality notoriety to contribute to anything.  That's all I see as her contribution to this Tipsy Girl venture & that's the only reason I see her "business partner" bringing her in on it.  It's free marketing & publicity.  Sonja is not a business woman like Bethany or Heather or even Jill for that matter.  She expects to rake in the money but doesn't want to do any of the hard work.  She just wants to show up for parties & social events.  She has no clue how business & marketing works; just look at her other ventures.  In fact, I personally think Sonja is just a worn out golddigger trying to hold on to her former glory.  There, I said it.





slang said:


> ^ Yup, I agree!
> 
> I actually like Sonja (well, more that I have a soft spot for her) although that's wearing thin with me now. So yes she should work and try and make some money now while she's on the show - I don't think anyone would begrudge her that, even Bethenny.
> We'll have to see how this storyline plays out. Knowing Bravo it will be a much bigger issue than it really should be because in "real life" like you said B would just not attend any of her events as they're not really friends. By their own accounts they haven't seen or spoken to each other since filming last season.
> From what I've seen in the preview for this weeks show is B telling her she won't support her or go to her events and that she thinks she is a "cheater brand" - all I would agree with. I'm sure it will get BLOWN UP from there and poor Sonja is no match for Bethenny.
> 
> Interesting that Jules who seems a little light in the brain department (she doesn't know how to make tea???) first response when she heard about Tipsy Girl at the party was to question if B knew about it - even she felt that it didn't seem right...



this is reality, not what Bravo shows us as reality on this show.

I bet Bravo was whispering to Jules, (maybe even cue-cards for dim Jules) her opinion about Tipsy Girl.

Sweet Sonja, she's all the things mentioned, but ... she always makes me want to root for her.... another but... it is wearing thin.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> They are hanging out on her yacht.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> They are hanging out on her yacht.





The sad part about all of this is that Sonja is a legend in her own mind.  She actually thinks she's relevant in the world when in reality she doesn't even make a ripple.

In fact, this applies to the majority of all the women on Bravo's reality shows.  If not for the shows, the rest of the world wouldn't even know their name.  They may be big fish in the little ponds of the world where they live, but they only little minnows in the big pond of the world.


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> *this is reality, not what Bravo shows us as reality on this show.*
> 
> I bet Bravo was whispering to Jules, (maybe even cue-cards for dim Jules) her opinion about Tipsy Girl.
> 
> Sweet Sonja, she's all the things mentioned, but ... she always makes me want to root for her.... another but... it is wearing thin.



Bingo!!  None of these Housewives franchise are actual reality, only what Bravo wants us to think it is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> They are hanging out on her yacht.



more like a raft


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> more like a raft



BAM!!! 

And as she continues to age & her reality notoriety fades away, it will become an inner tube.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> BAM!!!
> 
> And as she continues to age & her reality notoriety fades away, it will become an inner tube.



the later on down the line a lifesaver...  the candy


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> They are hanging out on her yacht.



I was going to post wondering whether anyone notice she said something like "those of you who have been on my yacht, the private island....." 

She is still deranged.


----------



## slang

lulilu said:


> I was going to post wondering whether anyone notice she said something like "those of you who have been on my yacht, the private island....."
> 
> She is still deranged.



That's when she lost me. I've been rooting for her since day one but she is too delusional and far gone for me now. 
I mean really, during her speach for Tipsy Girl thanking those who have known her since she had her private plane and private island etc. 
She lives in a fantasy world and I can't with her anymore


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bethany comes "clean" on why her jaw looks different - she claims its botox.  Here's the link 
http://www.realitytea.com/2016/05/17/bethenny-frankel-explains-jaw-looks-different/

I don't believe it  though that botox could make such a big difference and she also claims it was done initially because she clenches and grinds her teeth.  I suffer from TMJ and have looked into botox and there is some controversy about the efficacy of botox to treat TMJ but I've never heard it used to treat clenching and grinding. So I don't buy her explanation.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> Bethany comes "clean" on why her jaw looks different - she claims its botox.  Here's the link
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/05/17/bethenny-frankel-explains-jaw-looks-different/
> 
> I don't believe it  though that botox could make such a big difference and she also claims it was done initially because she clenches and grinds her teeth.  I suffer from TMJ and have looked into botox and there is some controversy about the efficacy of botox to treat TMJ but I've never heard it used to treat clenching and grinding. So I don't buy her explanation.



she should just call a spade a spade and say 'I got work done because i was looking haggard'.

I know people that have gotten fillers to soften their jawline, but nothing to do with TMJ.   Jill Zarin got a liquid facial, her doctor did a great job


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> she should just call a spade a spade and say 'I got work done because i was looking haggard'.
> 
> I know people that have gotten fillers to soften their jawline, but nothing to do with TMJ.   Jill Zarin got a liquid facial, her doctor did a great job




I know! Its just vanity - (I look so great naturally!)  I agree - be honest.  

It looks to me too that she had a filler (others I have suggested her jaw line was shaved), but I don't think botox would give this look


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> the later on down the line a lifesaver...  the candy



  Eventually, she will be floating on a Tic Tac.



lulilu said:


> I was going to post wondering whether anyone notice she said something like "those of you who have been on my yacht, the private island....."
> 
> She is still deranged.



Like I said, she's a legend in her own mind.  I wonder how she thinks she's going to get along  once she's in her retirement years....does she think her family & friends will carry her in the style she thinks she's entitled to???


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> Bethany comes "clean" on why her jaw looks different - she claims its botox.  Here's the link
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/05/17/bethenny-frankel-explains-jaw-looks-different/
> 
> I don't believe it  though that botox could make such a big difference and she also claims it was done initially because she clenches and grinds her teeth.  I suffer from TMJ and have looked into botox and there is some controversy about the efficacy of botox to treat TMJ but I've never heard it used to treat clenching and grinding. So I don't buy her explanation.





DC-Cutie said:


> she should just call a spade a spade and say 'I got work done because i was looking haggard'.
> 
> I know people that have gotten fillers to soften their jawline, but nothing to do with TMJ.   Jill Zarin got a liquid facial, her doctor did a great job



I have heard of Botox being used to soften/alter the jaw line.  I think it's mostly done in Asia.  I have no idea how effective it is but I have heard that it's used for that.

Personally, I don't think Botox would make that dramatic a change.  I think she's had her jaw shaved down.  Face it, she did have a masculine prominent jaw line.  She looks a whole lot better & I think she should just own up to it.  I don't think people will think any less of her for admitting it.  People would be more inclined to think less of her if she denies it & tries to pretend it's something else.  All these women have something done to their face in one way or another.  If she can afford the procedure, what's the big deal.


----------



## slang

OK, I've never heard of botox to soften your jawline so I just googled it. Wow, it's a real thing with some amazing before and after pics. 
Also, somehow ended up on a website on how botox can fix a gummy smile - I always thought that was done with some kind of dental surgery on your gums, just learned it can be done with botox. Amazing results!
Learning lots today!


----------



## Jayne1

I don't know, it's possible I guess.  

Must be very expensive to use so many syringes each time, and then topped up, a few times a year for what the rest of your life?  Assuming you like that look and want to keep it up, forever.

Both pictures are before:


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdtracing said:


> This is why I call Bull$#it on this whole argument.  Bethany is pissed because Tipsy Girl sounds like Skinnygirl.  Using that logic, Skinnygirl sounds a lot like Skinny Cow.  While Skinny Cow does not sell alcohol, the name does sound similar to Bethany's brand & it does target the low calorie market.  Maybe it's just me but I see cross over's in all these products...snacks, alcohol, wine.  So what's Bethany really pissed about?  Is it the similar sounding name or is it competion to her products?  She competes with Skinny Cow in snacks & low calorie market, competes with Tipsy Girl in the alcohol market but not in the low calorie alcohol market.  It's all BS because people are going to buy what they like & if your product tastes like crap, people won't buy it.  There's plenty of room for everyone in the marketplace. Is she pissed because Sonja jumped on board the Tipsey Girl boat & feels betrayed by her "friend".  We all know they aren't besties.  I think this is just another drama ploy of Bravo to keep viewers tuning in & something to keep Bethany in the forefront.
> 
> And we all know that all these women whore out their celebrity status to make a buck.  They all do it whether they're peddling booze, wine, cheap jewelry, clothes, food, skin care, makeup, whatever.  They're striking while the iron is hot & people know their name.  They won't be famous forever.




+1..

Bethany finally acknowledges that she has had "botox in her jawline" because
she grinds her teeth & her dr. thought it would help...


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> I don't know, it's possible I guess.
> 
> Must be very expensive to use so many syringes each time, and then topped up, a few times a year for what the rest of your life?  Assuming you like that look and want to keep it up, forever.



OK, I must be blind...I see no difference in her jawline in these pics BUT her eyes and teeth look different


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> OK, I must be blind...I see no difference in her jawline in these pics BUT her eyes and teeth look different



That's good because they are both before pictures. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> That's good because they are both before pictures. Sorry for the confusion.



Well then I really must be blind since I see a difference in her eyes and teeth LOL 

I swear her eyes look more droopy in the bottom pic and her smile gummy. Eyes and smile look better in top pic.

Did she get her eyes done too?


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> Oh, I get that Bethany has worked hard for her brand & built it up from scratch.  I give her credit for that & understand that she doesn't want to support Sonja's "venture".  I just think  this whole situation doesn't need to become a focus.  If Bethany doesn't want to support Sonja, don't attend the events.
> 
> We all know that Sonja & Bethany do not have the same work ethic.  In fact, Sonja has no work ethic at all.  She married money & got use to the lifestyle.  She got divorced from money & lost it.  Now she has to figure out how to make money to support the lifestyle she thinks she's entitled to.  Even a blind man can see she uses sex to get what she wants but she's getting older & can't compete with the young women out there.  And frankly, I don't see her having anything other than her reality notoriety to contribute to anything.  That's all I see as her contribution to this Tipsy Girl venture & that's the only reason I see her "business partner" bringing her in on it.  It's free marketing & publicity.  Sonja is not a business woman like Bethany or Heather or even Jill for that matter.  She expects to rake in the money but doesn't want to do any of the hard work.  She just wants to show up for parties & social events.  She has no clue how business & marketing works; just look at her other ventures.  In fact, I personally think Sonja is just a worn out golddigger trying to hold on to her former glory.  There, I said it.



Hit it on the head!


----------



## purseinsanity

slang said:


> That's when she lost me. I've been rooting for her since day one but she is too delusional and far gone for me now.
> I mean really, during her speach for Tipsy Girl thanking those who have known her since she had her private plane and private island etc.
> She lives in a fantasy world and I can't with her anymore



I think Sonja's jammed those Qtips too far up her nose and hit her brain.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Bethany comes "clean" on why her jaw looks different - she claims its botox.  Here's the link
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/05/17/bethenny-frankel-explains-jaw-looks-different/
> 
> I don't believe it  though that botox could make such a big difference and she also claims it was done initially because she clenches and grinds her teeth.  I suffer from TMJ and have looked into botox and there is some controversy about the efficacy of botox to treat TMJ but I've never heard it used to treat clenching and grinding. So I don't buy her explanation.



Maybe she thinks we can't handle her truth?


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe she thinks we can't handle her truth?


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Well then I really must be blind since I see a difference in her eyes and teeth LOL
> 
> I swear her eyes look more droopy in the bottom pic and her smile gummy. Eyes and smile look better in top pic.
> 
> Did she get her eyes done too?



Yes, you're right. Way back she did her eyes and nose and of course, they all do their teeth, even if they have pretty, straight teeth. 

Here's her original eyes, with no lid and then she had a lid but they were still downturned.

She's the face of her brand and I guess she thinks she has to look her best.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, you're right. Way back she did her eyes and nose and of course, they all do their teeth, even if they have pretty, straight teeth.
> 
> Here's her original eyes, with no lid and then she had a lid but they were still downturned.
> 
> She's the face of her brand and I guess she thinks she has to look her best.




Yes, she had nice teeth before although they still look very natural compared to what some people get. Maybe she went to Jill's dentist. I will always say Jill Zarin has the best fake teeth of them all. Natural looking and a perfect fit for her mouth and face.

Bethenney's eyes look good now, I can see why she wanted them tweaked. Although she was a cute girl before in her younger days


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, you're right. Way back she did her eyes and nose and of course, they all do their teeth, even if they have pretty, straight teeth.
> 
> Here's her original eyes, with no lid and then she had a lid but they were still downturned.
> 
> She's the face of her brand and I guess she thinks she has to look her best.



I swear, her last picture looks like Cicely Strong from SNL!


----------



## beekmanhill

cdtracing said:


> This is why I call Bull$#it on this whole argument.  Bethany is pissed because Tipsy Girl sounds like Skinnygirl.  Using that logic, Skinnygirl sounds a lot like Skinny Cow.  While Skinny Cow does not sell alcohol, the name does sound similar to Bethany's brand & it does target the low calorie market.  Maybe it's just me but I see cross over's in all these products...snacks, alcohol, wine.  So what's Bethany really pissed about?  Is it the similar sounding name or is it competion to her products?  She competes with Skinny Cow in snacks & low calorie market, competes with Tipsy Girl in the alcohol market but not in the low calorie alcohol market.  It's all BS because people are going to buy what they like & if your product tastes like crap, people won't buy it.  There's plenty of room for everyone in the marketplace. Is she pissed because Sonja jumped on board the Tipsey Girl boat & feels betrayed by her "friend".  We all know they aren't besties.  I think this is just another drama ploy of Bravo to keep viewers tuning in & something to keep Bethany in the forefront.
> 
> And we all know that all these women whore out their celebrity status to make a buck.  They all do it whether they're peddling booze, wine, cheap jewelry, clothes, food, skin care, makeup, whatever.  They're striking while the iron is hot & people know their name.  They won't be famous forever.



Absolutely agree.   

(Oh, Bethenny had a makeup line too; it lasted about a minute)


----------



## beekmanhill

The nose and eyes have completely changed.  Bethenny rarely looks fresh to me, maybe because she is so sallow.  

Jill Zarin has had amazing work.  She hasn't changed her basic features but looks young and fresh all the time.  Dr. Wexler's work.   Must take a lot of time.  

On a Jill note, she recently returned from China, and is planning for Thailand now.  (I follow her on Instagram).


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> They are hanging out on her yacht.


 






purseinsanity said:


> I think Sonja's jammed those Qtips too far up her nose and hit her brain.


 
that was disgusting watching her do that.


I can't say I've ever rooted for her but I certainly lost any interest in or found her entertaining after the trip to St. Barts (the trip where she and Lou competed for the pirate's attention).  that was when we really saw her out of control drinking and falling down.  I just cringe when I see that.  she thinks she's classy and sassy but she's just a middle aged divorcee who is broke and doesn't work.  her house is in shambles!  she is delusional about her own importance and status in NYC.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> that was disgusting watching her do that.
> 
> 
> I can't say I've ever rooted for her but I certainly lost any interest in or found her entertaining after the trip to St. Barts (the trip where she and Lou competed for the pirate's attention).  that was when we really saw her out of control drinking and falling down.  I just cringe when I see that.  she thinks she's classy and sassy but *she's just a middle aged divorcee who is broke and doesn't work.  her house is in shambles!  she is delusional about her own importance and status in NYC.*



And there you have it!  IMO, Lu is right behind her.


----------



## luckylove

To me, Sonja was always watchable and looney is seasons past.  Rather delightfully delusional and a bit vulnerable in a way that can attract certain types of men.  I haven't watched much of this season, but she is coming across more Gray Gardens with a splash of Blue Jasmine to me now.  Yet, I want her to somehow be victorious in this and want her to land on her feet, find success and independence.


----------



## caitlin1214

Bagisa said:


> This is the first time I've even heard of Skinny Cow. Is it popular?





cdtracing said:


> Skinny Cow is in all the major grocery stores.  Some of their ice cream is pretty good.





slang said:


> I've never heard of Skinny Cow either, but I don't buy ice cream





JNH14 said:


> It's really very good-and it's lower calories than the rest of the stuff you can buy. They make snacks, candy, and ice cream novelties.



I first heard of it when I joined Weight Watchers. I love ice cream, but I know I shouldn't have it too often, so Skinny Cow is good for a sweet (fairly low point) treat at night, after dinner. 

I haven't tried any of their candy. 

Damn, now I want Skinny Cow. I have to get stuff for dinner tonight, so if I see a box of their mint chocolate cones at the store, I'll buy some.


----------



## coconutsboston

beekmanhill said:


> The nose and eyes have completely changed.  Bethenny rarely looks fresh to me, maybe because she is so sallow.
> 
> Jill Zarin has had amazing work.  She hasn't changed her basic features but looks young and fresh all the time.  Dr. Wexler's work.   Must take a lot of time.
> 
> On a Jill note, she recently returned from China, and is planning for Thailand now.  (I follow her on Instagram).


I agree Jill's work has been amazing.  

I do wish Bethenny would grow her hair back out. I'm not a fan of the short look on her.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Carole's boyfriend...is kinda hot


----------



## slang

Andy tweeted that the last 10 minutes of tonite's show is insane - so here we go!


----------



## slang

That ending wasnt as crazy as I thought it would be, meh - another fight over John


----------



## Carson123

That drunk guy at the party was so disgusting. I swear I could smell his breath through the tv


----------



## Graw

That episode was odd, but definitely not akin to scary island.  

The girls going to the Berkshires without Sonja is them taking sides with Bethany.  Interesting given Queen B has ripped them all a new  at one point or another.


----------



## slang

Carson123 said:


> That drunk guy at the party was so disgusting. I swear I could smell his breath through the tv



I can't believe Luanne dated him! He was clearly drunk but something tells me he is a little crazy sober too


----------



## cdtracing

Carson123 said:


> That drunk guy at the party was so disgusting. I swear I could smell his breath through the tv



He was drunk & just plain creepy weird.  And for women who don't like for others to put their hands in their face, they sure do like to do that to each other.


----------



## slang

Has Dorinda walked out on John every episode? I don't know why she's so worried about Ramona getting along with him, it seems like she barely likes him or gets along with him


----------



## JNH14

I am so over Bethenny and her self-righteous ways...ragging on Sonja for taking her brand with the word "girl" in it...what the hell did she do when she took the "skinny" from Skinny Cow?  That's the pot calling the kettle black.  Also, after Dorinda and she had just made up-why did Ramona defend that a** at Dorinda's party?  She didn't even know him and all she wanted was to pump him for dirt on the Countess.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Has Dorinda walked out on John every episode? I don't know why she's so worried about Ramona getting along with him, it seems like she barely likes him or gets along with him



True!  How can she be pissed about anyone not getting along with John when she can't get along with him herself.  They are toxic together but they're so co-dependent on each other.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Carson123 said:


> That drunk guy at the party was so disgusting. I swear I could smell his breath through the tv





slang said:


> I can't believe Luanne dated him! He was clearly drunk but something tells me he is a little crazy sober too





cdtracing said:


> He was drunk & just plain creepy weird.  And for women who don't like for others to put their hands in their face, they sure do like to do that to each other.



Agree!! Something about him made me really uncomfortable...


----------



## JNH14

Yoshi1296 said:


> Agree!! Something about him made me really uncomfortable...




Luanne is on WWHL right now along with Michael Rappaport.  He thought the guy was gay and asked Luanne about dating him.  That was my impression of him too, as well as him being just weird!


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> Luanne is on WWHL right now along with Michael Rappaport.  He thought the guy was gay and asked Luanne about dating him.  That was my impression of him too, as well as him being just weird!



The guy did have some effeminate mannerisms for sure.


----------



## Carson123

jnh14 said:


> i am so over bethenny and her self-righteous ways...ragging on sonja for taking her brand with the word "girl" in it...what the hell did she do when she took the "skinny" from skinny cow?  That's the pot calling the kettle black.




+1


----------



## lucywife

luckylove said:


> To me, Sonja was always watchable and looney is seasons past.  Rather delightfully delusional and a bit vulnerable in a way that can attract certain types of men.  I haven't watched much of this season, but she is coming across more Gray Gardens with a splash of Blue Jasmine to me now.  *Yet, I want her to somehow be victorious in this and want her to land on her feet, find success and independence*.


 me 2


----------



## beekmanhill

JNH14 said:


> Luanne is on WWHL right now along with Michael Rappaport.  He thought the guy was gay and asked Luanne about dating him.  That was my impression of him too, as well as him being just weird!



What did she say?  Did she really go to Ibiza with him?  He was really creepy.


----------



## beekmanhill

Carson123 said:


> +1



+1

Its getting tedious.  And if she isn't worried about it affecting her business, why is she all in a dither about it.  Seems like there is more of this next week.  Did she really need to humiliate Sonja in front of her teenage office staff?  Doesn't she have a private room, oh well she knew the cameras were there, so what difference did it make.  

I suppose its curtains for Sonja if Queen Beth won't film with her.  We all know what side Andy will be on.  

I'm really tired of the screaming shrews.   The only scene I enjoyed this week is Carole, her bf and her new kitty.


----------



## Creativelyswank

beekmanhill said:


> I'm really tired of the screaming shrews.   The only scene I enjoyed this week is Carole, her bf and her new kitty.


 
Amazing that cats and dogs can get along, but not the housewives


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Creativelyswank said:


> Amazing that cats and dogs can get along, but not the housewives




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] so funny but so true!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Another disappointing episode.

Only moments I enjoyed were watching Carole's dog and kitten playing..they were so cute!

As for the rest - meh

Carole all googly eyed over Adam and playing house (did they ever publish that cookbook?)

Sonja off as usual in never never fantasy land (though something seems a bit off about her this season)

Bethany being a capital "B" ***** - It was so painful to watch her crush Sonja - Bethany was downright cruel.  

Ramona acting obnoxious and rude and once again spreading gossip about people's sex lives - If were Lu I would have smacked her one across the table for what she said

Yet another scene of Dorinda walking out on John  because she's upset over his behaviour

As for Lu - I'm glad its raining men for her - but I hope she's choosing better guys than that drunk douche bag who crashed John's party (John had every right to throw him out - but the whole thing smelled of a producer set up.)

This season is just not looking good.


----------



## caitlin1214

Anyone remember that episode of Will & Grace where the instructor of a couples cooking class hired a male prostitute for Will so he wouldn't have to take the class alone?

Adam reminds me of the guy the teacher hired (funnily enough also named Adam).


Haha, now I'm hearing Will tell him, "Get thee to a clinic, ho!"


----------



## caitlin1214

If it was John's party and Ramona didn't even get an invite, why was she there?

I'd be pissed if someone was acting like that at my party, too, but the hand in the face was unnecessary.

LuAnn's ex sounded like he wasn't just drunk, he was on something.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CanuckBagLover said:


> Another disappointing episode.
> 
> Only moments I enjoyed were watching Carole's dog and kitten playing..they were so cute!
> 
> As for the rest - meh
> 
> Carole all googly eyed over Adam and playing house (did they ever publish that cookbook?)
> 
> Sonja off as usual in never never fantasy land (though something seems a bit off about her this season)
> 
> Bethany being a capital "B" ***** - It was so painful to watch her crush Sonja - Bethany was downright cruel.
> 
> Ramona acting obnoxious and rude and once again spreading gossip about people's sex lives - If were Lu I would have smacked her one across the table for what she said
> 
> Yet another scene of Dorinda walking out on John  because she's upset over his behaviour
> 
> As for Lu - I'm glad its raining men for her - but I hope she's choosing better guys than that drunk douche bag who crashed John's party (John had every right to throw him out - but the whole thing smelled of a producer set up.)
> 
> This season is just not looking good.



ps Forgot to mention Jules - she really irritated me going on about how she can't cope without a Nanny - there are millions of women who work outside the home and raise a family without the benefits of a Nanny. Jules strikes as being difficult to work for - no wonder the prior Nanny left without warning when she received her bonus pay


----------



## CanuckBagLover

caitlin1214 said:


> If it was John's party and Ramona didn't even get an invite, why was she there?
> 
> I'd be pissed if someone was acting like that at my party, too, but the hand in the face was unnecessary.
> 
> LuAnn's ex sounded like he wasn't just drunk, he was on something.



Ramona showed up because the producers told her to.  I agree the hand in the face was unnecessary but she and that Rey guy deserved to be thrown out - but John should have left security to handle it


----------



## Love Of My Life

CanuckBagLover said:


> Another disappointing episode.
> 
> Only moments I enjoyed were watching Carole's dog and kitten playing..they were so cute!
> 
> As for the rest - meh
> 
> Carole all googly eyed over Adam and playing house (did they ever publish that cookbook?)
> 
> Sonja off as usual in never never fantasy land (though something seems a bit off about her this season)
> 
> Bethany being a capital "B" ***** - It was so painful to watch her crush Sonja - Bethany was downright cruel.
> 
> Ramona acting obnoxious and rude and once again spreading gossip about people's sex lives - If were Lu I would have smacked her one across the table for what she said
> 
> Yet another scene of Dorinda walking out on John  because she's upset over his behaviour
> 
> As for Lu - I'm glad its raining men for her - but I hope she's choosing better guys than that drunk douche bag who crashed John's party (John had every right to throw him out - but the whole thing smelled of a producer set up.)
> 
> This season is just not looking good.




Very disappointing.. See that the therapy that Bethanny has had is still leaving
her unfiltered & downright nasty. She has some real anger issues still going on.

Thought it was funny that good ole Harry had to share that LuAnn "squirted"
or supposedly squirts.. LOL... Is nothing sacred with these women?
LuANn is supposedly engaged to Ramona's former bsuiness partner, I think?
They pass around men like nobody's bsuiness.

Bethanny should remember how nice Jill Zarin was when Bethanny was
having a rough time.

Sonia can reinvent herself only so much & pick these girls brains but she
gets nowhere..

Dorinda.. I give her credit for leaving that party & putting John in his place
& sadly, another dysfunctional relationship full of emtional pain & disappointment.
But Dorinda is right, a man doesn't put his hand in a woman's face..

Not a great season & it is wearing thin... very thin


----------



## JNH14

beekmanhill said:


> What did she say?  Did she really go to Ibiza with him?  He was really creepy.



She really played the dating down-said she only saw him a few times...it was obvious she didn't want to admit dating him or talking about him. She did talk a little about her fiancée and how much her kids like him.


----------



## Jayne1

JNH14 said:


> Luanne is on WWHL right now along with Michael Rappaport.  He thought the guy was gay and asked Luanne about dating him.  That was my impression of him too, as well as him being just weird!



My immediate impression was that he is gay.


----------



## lucywife

hotshot said:


> Very disappointing.. See that the therapy that Bethanny has had is still leaving
> her unfiltered & downright nasty. She has some real anger issues still going on.


That was some Mickey Mouse therapy I have to say )) the helping and healing wasn't the point of it.
Bethenny is getting nastier and scarier as she ages. A walking tragedy. And that voice of hers...


----------



## beekmanhill

JNH14 said:


> She really played the dating down-said she only saw him a few times...it was obvious she didn't want to admit dating him or talking about him. She did talk a little about her fiancée and how much her kids like him.



Thanks for the info.  I'd play him down too.


----------



## beekmanhill

lucywife said:


> That was some Mickey Mouse therapy I have to say )) the helping and healing wasn't the point of it.
> Bethenny is getting nastier and scarier as she ages. A walking tragedy. And that voice of hers...



Out of curiosity, I checked her snapchat yesterday.   The narcissism is beyond anything ive seen.  She is completely self absorbed.  I'm glad Jason has Bryn half time.


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> ps Forgot to mention Jules - she really irritated me going on about how she can't cope without a Nanny - there are millions of women who work outside the home and raise a family without the benefits of a Nanny. Jules strikes as being difficult to work for - no wonder the prior Nanny left without warning when she received her bonus pay


 
why does she even need a nanny, she's a stay at home mom.  the first episode she spoke about how important her job is as a mom.  seems like she doesn't think it's that important for her, the importance is picking out the "right" nanny.  and yes, I bet she is difficult if the nanny for two years left without a word.  something like that says the woman had enough of Jules BS.


----------



## Baglady41

sgj99 said:


> why does she even need a nanny, she's a stay at home mom.  the first episode she spoke about how important her job is as a mom.  seems like she doesn't think it's that important for her, the importance is picking out the "right" nanny.  and yes, I bet she is difficult if the nanny for two years left without a word.  something like that says the woman had enough of Jules BS.



Apparently she needs a nanny to wait in line for her. Luckily for Jules that "interview" scene with the nanny was upstaged by the craziness at the end.


----------



## beekmanhill

She never waited in line at Marquee, I guess that his something to brag about.

I just don't see Jules appeal.  She is not very bright and not very aware.   Hubby so far seems nice, and I assume he brings in the $$$$$.  

Is the Bonpoint sale such a deal?   I just Googled it.  It's a children's clothing store that has huge sales.  But it also seems that VIP's get invites and can come in first, so there'd be no line if Jules were a VIP.  

The season is dragging for me.  How are they ever going to go on the annual vacay together?


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> Ramona showed up because the producers told her to.  I agree the hand in the face was unnecessary but she and that Rey guy deserved to be thrown out - but John should have left security to handle it



I agree.  John had every right to throw that guy out since it was his party but he should have let security handle it.  Ramona was egging him on cause she wanted to hear some dirt on Lu.    Both of their behavior was unacceptable but John putting his hand in Ramona's face was too much.  This whole party smelled of a producer set up to jack up the drama factor.


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> ps Forgot to mention Jules - she really irritated me going on about how she can't cope without a Nanny - *there are millions of women who work outside the home and raise a family without the benefits of a Nanny*. Jules strikes as being difficult to work for - no wonder the* prior Nanny left without warning when she received her bonus pay*



Nanny of 2 yrs just ups & leaves with no warning???  There's more to this story than they're telling.

I raised my kids without the benefit of a Nanny & worked at the same time.  She should spend her time raising her children.  She's going to realize after a few years that she missed out on a lot.


----------



## cdtracing

While Sonja is living in La La Land & never seems to get anywhere with her ventures, it was painful to watch Bethenny rip her a new one.  I think that was an all point low & frankly, didn't need to go that far.   Bethenny has talked about how poorly Jill treated her but I think she has gone beyond anything Jill did.   Bethenny was just plain cruel to Sonja.  This is the kind of behavior that comes back to bite you on the @zz.  I really worry what kind of woman her daughter will grow up to be with her as a role model.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Jayne1 said:


> My immediate impression was that he is gay.


 


Me too! I would not be surprised if he is Andy's buddy and Andy put him up to it to create such a dramatic scene which seemed quite forced and fake - I think Andy arranged this so that something could rival Scary Island for ratings - which it didn't.  All of this seemed so fake!


----------



## lucywife

cdtracing said:


> While Sonja is living in La La Land & never seems to get anywhere with her ventures, it was painful to watch Bethenny rip her a new one.  I think that was an all point low & frankly, didn't need to go that far.   Bethenny has talked about how poorly Jill treated her but I think she has gone beyond anything Jill did.   Bethenny was just plain cruel to Sonja.  This is the kind of behavior that comes back to bite you on the @zz.  I really worry what kind of woman her daughter will grow up to be with her as a role model.


Bethenny is deeply insecure (I always laugh when someone more or less attractive comes around and how uneasy she gets). 

I felt terrible for Sonja   I think she is a bit delusional, but she is kind and sweet and if I see her Tipsy Girl Prosecco is stores, I will definitely buy some.


----------



## JNH14

Not meaning to go off topic-but I read recently that Prosecco is going to become more scarce because of them having trouble with the grapes growing in Italy.


http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/prosecco-shortage-britain_uk_57149990e4b0636a3f6cce0d


----------



## cdtracing

lucywife said:


> Bethenny is deeply insecure (I always laugh when someone more or less attractive comes around and how uneasy she gets).
> 
> I felt terrible for Sonja   I think she is a bit delusional, but she is kind and sweet and if I see her Tipsy Girl Prosecco is stores, I will definitely buy some.



Watching that segment was not entertaining at all.  Sonja lives in her own world but she doesn't come across as having a mean or hateful bone in her body.  Bethenny can't talk herself out or justify this at all.  The fact that she did it in front of her young workers only made it worse.  Those girls looked so uncomfortable.  I cannot imagine working for someone who treats others this way.


----------



## JNH14

I was surprised to see the results of the poll last night on WWHL...was Bethenny right or was Sonja right.  It came back in favor of Bethenny by about 8 points.  There must be a lot of mean girls out there!


----------



## tweegy

Ok so after years of seeing these rhw threads I watched this. I saw a different series yrs ago and it was boring but this one was funny.

Bethany doesn't play tho lol she just has no filter between her brain and her mouth.


----------



## Crystalina

Dorinda should join the cast of "Mob Wives!!!"


----------



## rockhollow

Goodness, Bethenny really was harsh with Sonya. Yes, Sonja was trying to play both sides of the fence, strong business woman/naive homemaker, but really didn't need for Bethenny to go so hard on her.

And then next week, it looks like all the ladies are on Team B and Sonja gets pushed farther away.
And as mentioned, Bethenny is so tight with Andy, I hope it's not the end of Sonja.


----------



## Dawn

That Rey guy had to be a plant. Holy cow, he was a train wreck! And really Lu? You slept with him?! I just don't see her giving him the time of day!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> Watching that segment was not entertaining at all.  Sonja lives in her own world but she doesn't come across as having a mean or hateful bone in her body.  Bethenny can't talk herself out or justify this at all.  The fact that she did it in front of her young workers only made it worse.  Those girls looked so uncomfortable.  I cannot imagine working for someone who treats others this way.




Agreed - the thing that got to me about Bethany is she disses Sonja's other business ventures, her current partner in the TipsyGirl brand and makes allegations they are not legit, and so if she really believes this why does she feel so threatened and goes so ballistic on Sonja?  She is just a cruel bully.


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ She's mad that she couldn't secure the trademark to Tipsy Girl and is lashing out at Sonja.


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> I can't believe Luanne dated him! He was clearly drunk but something tells me he is a little crazy sober too


 
I definitely think he was on something and probably drinking too, he was just "off."  LuAnne has dated some strange men.  remember the blonde strange guy she went out with a couple of seasons ago, she met him in a bar and he kept trying to kiss her and kept sticking his tongue out ... some strange name like Croy.  and both of Croy and Rey are making my Gaydar scream!


----------



## coconutsboston

beekmanhill said:


> She never waited in line at Marquee, I guess that his something to brag about.
> 
> I just don't see Jules appeal.  She is not very bright and not very aware.   Hubby so far seems nice, and I assume he brings in the $$$$$.
> 
> Is the Bonpoint sale such a deal?   I just Googled it.  It's a children's clothing store that has huge sales.  But it also seems that VIP's get invites and can come in first, so there'd be no line if Jules were a VIP.
> 
> The season is dragging for me.  How are they ever going to go on the annual vacay together?


All of this. 

The annual vacay will just be a sit-n-snipe between Ramona and Dorinda, I'm afraid.


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> I was surprised to see the results of the poll last night on WWHL...was Bethenny right or was Sonja right.  It came back in favor of Bethenny by about 8 points.  There must be a lot of mean girls out there!



I don't care for Andy so I don't watch WWHL.



Crystalina said:


> Dorinda should join the cast of "Mob Wives!!!"



Mob Wives has ended it's run but Dorinda could have held her own with them, I think.  She would just have to be ready to get into a knock down, drag out cause most of the Mob Wives would throw a punch.



rockhollow said:


> Goodness, Bethenny really was harsh with Sonya. Yes, Sonja was trying to play both sides of the fence, strong business woman/naive homemaker, but really didn't need for Bethenny to go so hard on her.
> 
> And then next week, it looks like all the ladies are on Team B and Sonja gets pushed farther away.
> And as mentioned, Bethenny is so tight with Andy, I hope it's not the end of Sonja.



Yes, Sonja was trying to play both sides but she's not smart enough to pull it off & is pretty transparent.  Bethenny was like a shark in a feeding frenzy.  She went in for blood & ripped out her jugular by going back into the past & brought up every venture Sonja had tried.  She knows Sonja is not a business woman so why is she so obsessively angry about what Sonja does.  Nothing she does ever pans out.

With next week looking like everyone is jumping on the Team Bethenny bandwagon, Sonja will be out in the cold.  That's sad.   I can see Andy & Bravo siding with Bethenny against Sonja if she refuses to film with Sonja.  After all, Bethenny is Andy's Favored Golden Girl.


----------



## cdtracing

JNH14 said:


> Not meaning to go off topic-but I read recently that Prosecco is going to become more scarce because of them having trouble with the grapes growing in Italy.
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/prosecco-shortage-britain_uk_57149990e4b0636a3f6cce0d



I've read something about this too.  I think the Italian vineyards are having some problems across the board.  But they have good years & bad years so you never really know.


----------



## cdtracing

One observation I will make about Bethenny is that when she first started out on the show, she was very focused on building her business & brand.  She worked hard, I give her that.  She would make some sarcastic, snarky comments about certain things or people but they were humorous & funny & never felt like they came from a place of fear, animosity, meanness, or hatred.  Now, she's cruel & hateful with her remarks; they're not even mildly humorous.  These remarks serve no purpose other than to tear down someone else's self esteem & cut to the bone & they come from a place of hatred & animosity.  This is just my opinion.  I use to like Bethenny.  I liked her unfiltered honesty & I thought she was hysterical at time.  She's changed.  She's now just someone who strikes out to hurt others.  She's not funny anymore.  She's become unpleasant to watch, at least for me.


----------



## cjy

cdtracing said:


> While Sonja is living in La La Land & never seems to get anywhere with her ventures, it was painful to watch Bethenny rip her a new one.  I think that was an all point low & frankly, didn't need to go that far.   Bethenny has talked about how poorly Jill treated her but I think she has gone beyond anything Jill did.   Bethenny was just plain cruel to Sonja.  This is the kind of behavior that comes back to bite you on the @zz.  I really worry what kind of woman her daughter will grow up to be with her as a role model.



I agree with everything here.


----------



## Longchamp

Really question B's business acumen. What's that old saying...keep your friends close and your enemies closer.  Foolish to dismiss Sonja since she perceives her as business enemy.

Bethenny be glad this is Sonja (sorry Sonja), because if your competition with Tipsy girl was the Kardashians or even LVP who have a large audience/followers, you would really feel a business threat.

After watching Mariah on WWHL, she would be good PR for a Tipsy girl drink.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I despise Frankel but I think it is time someone told Sonja about her business self. TBH I really didn't believe Sonja's excuses. Just wanted to sell it in their restaurants? Ok. 

The alcoholic beverage is something Sonja should definitely do. It is the one thing she has consistently done well on the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenny lacks tact.  period!


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdtracing said:


> One observation I will make about Bethenny is that when she first started out on the show, she was very focused on building her business & brand.  She worked hard, I give her that.  She would make some sarcastic, snarky comments about certain things or people but they were humorous & funny & never felt like they came from a place of fear, animosity, meanness, or hatred.  Now, she's cruel & hateful with her remarks; they're not even mildly humorous.  These remarks serve no purpose other than to tear down someone else's self esteem & cut to the bone & they come from a place of hatred & animosity.  This is just my opinion.  I use to like Bethenny.  I liked her unfiltered honesty & I thought she was hysterical at time.  She's changed.  She's now just someone who strikes out to hurt others.  She's not funny anymore.  She's become unpleasant to watch, at least for me.



Agree here...in many ways feel that Bethanny is a bully..

She has a mean streak that cuts right to the core..

Think she is a very sad & unhappy woman with many unresolved personal
issues that go way back..

Think she also has a hard time making friends & keeping them as well.
She can be very dismissive. She also likes to throw stuff back in her
friends faces...

I also think it will be very challenging for her to be in another relationship
with a man... she's more than a tough cookie..


----------



## DC-Cutie

hotshot said:


> Agree here...in many ways feel that Bethanny is a bully..
> 
> She has a mean streak that cuts right to the core..
> 
> Think she is a very sad & unhappy woman with many unresolved personal
> issues that go way back..
> 
> Think she also has a hard time making friends & keeping them as well.
> She can be very dismissive. She also likes to throw stuff back in her
> friends faces...
> 
> I also think it will be very challenging for her to be in another relationship
> with a man... she's more than a tough cookie..



she is a mirror image of her mother.  She said her mother was a tough cookie.  If she continues (which she likely will), she will rub off on Brynn and then cycle will continue.


----------



## cdtracing

Longchamp said:


> Really question B's business acumen. What's that old saying...keep your friends close and your enemies closer.  Foolish to dismiss Sonja since she perceives her as business enemy.
> 
> Bethenny be glad this is Sonja (sorry Sonja), because if your competition with Tipsy girl was the Kardashians or even LVP who have a large audience/followers, you would really feel a business threat.
> 
> After watching Mariah on WWHL, she would be good PR for a Tipsy girl drink.



I agree.  While Bethenny has built up her brand & business, she is, by no means, ready to take on someone like the Kardashians or LVP.  They have a huge following & a lot of backing, social as well as financial.  LVP already has restaurants where her alcohol brand can be sold & marketed.  And let's face it, Momager Kris would skin her daughters & market their hides to further promote the Kardashian name & make money.  Bethenny does not have that kind of clout.  She may be a shark in her little niche but she's nothing but a guppy in the big pond these other ladies swim in.

Honestly, after watching how Bethenny acts, I would buy Sonja's Tipsy Girl before I would buy Skinnygirl.  I've already stated I tried Skinnygirl Sangria & Margaritas...they sucked @zz!  But even if I had not tried some of her products, I would not buy anything with the Skinnygirl name on it.  I choose not to give my money for a product produced by such a hateful & callous CEO.  Her problems are personal, not professional.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> *she is a mirror image of her mother*.  She said her mother was a tough cookie.  If she continues (which she likely will), she will rub off on Brynn and then cycle will continue.



I was thinking the same thing after last weeks episode. 
Not that I necessarily believe in psychics but at Carole's party when the psychic told Bethenny her Father said "she is becoming more like her Mother" Bethenny dismissed it as she said she looks nothing like her Mother. I was thinking the comment had more to do with becoming her Mother as in her personality, not her looks...


----------



## cdtracing

hotshot said:


> Agree here...in many ways feel that Bethanny is a bully..
> 
> She has a mean streak that cuts right to the core..
> 
> Think she is a *very sad & unhappy woman with many unresolved personal
> issues that go way back*..
> 
> *Think she also has a hard time making friends & keeping them as well.
> She can be very dismissive. She also likes to throw stuff back in her
> friends faces*...
> 
> I also think it will be very *challenging for her to be in another relationship
> with a man..*. she's more than a tough cookie..



Yes, her problems go way back & that "therapy" she was having did not help her come to any resolution or closure with them.  She's the kind of person that when she's happy, she wants everyone around her happy *for* her.  When she's miserable, she wants everyone around her *as* miserable as she is.  These are the kind of people who choose to be miserable & spread it around rather than make the choices needed to create a happier life.  She will turn on her so called friends at the drop of a hat as soon as she thinks they are disagreeing with her.  No true loyalty there.  Carole better watch out.

As for another relationship with a man...I don't see that happening.  She's too much of a ball buster, no compromise...has to be her way all the time.  She might could make do with some spineless weak man who lets her make all the decisions, goes along with everything she says, stays home to raise her daughter, clean & cook for her & is content to be her doormat.  But then she would probably bit*h & complain that he's not "man enough" for her.  She doesn't need a man...she needs a staff to jump when she says jump, go through any hoops she puts before them, & squats & pees what ever color she wants.

Unfortunately, her daughter will probably grow up to be just like her.  I see Bethenny growing old alone.  Her daughter will living her own life & will have no time for her.  I hope she will be able to take comfort in all her success & it will keep her warm in her old age.


----------



## DC-Cutie

anybody that does 'therapy' for a reality show, isn't serious about getting help.


----------



## purseinsanity

Carson123 said:


> That drunk guy at the party was so disgusting. I swear I could smell his breath through the tv



He was gross, and kept invading people's personal space!



slang said:


> Has Dorinda walked out on John every episode? I don't know why she's so worried about Ramona getting along with him, it seems like she barely likes him or gets along with him



Yep, I believe she has!  I don't understand what she sees in him or why she keeps going back, unless they're truly codependent like others have said.



Creativelyswank said:


> Amazing that cats and dogs can get along, but not the housewives



Touche 



CanuckBagLover said:


> ps Forgot to mention Jules - she really irritated me going on about how she can't cope without a Nanny - there are millions of women who work outside the home and raise a family without the benefits of a Nanny. Jules strikes as being difficult to work for - no wonder the prior Nanny left without warning when she received her bonus pay



ITA.  And her requirements for a nanny are that she can wait in line at Bonpoint and knows how to put an outfit together for the baby??  Seriously??  
My husband heard her rambling to her husband about how he can come home and cook and clean and blah blah blah.  His question was, "What exactly does she do all day?"    I said absolutely nothing!  I know she won't wait "on line at Bonpoint"!



hotshot said:


> Very disappointing.. See that the therapy that Bethanny has had is still leaving
> her unfiltered & downright nasty. She has some real anger issues still going on.
> 
> Thought it was funny that good ole Harry had to share that LuAnn "squirted"
> or supposedly squirts.. LOL... Is nothing sacred with these women?
> LuANn is supposedly engaged to Ramona's former bsuiness partner, I think?
> They pass around men like nobody's bsuiness.
> 
> Bethanny should remember how nice Jill Zarin was when Bethanny was
> having a rough time.
> 
> Sonia can reinvent herself only so much & pick these girls brains but she
> gets nowhere..
> 
> Dorinda.. I give her credit for leaving that party & putting John in his place
> & sadly, another dysfunctional relationship full of emtional pain & disappointment.
> But Dorinda is right, a man doesn't put his hand in a woman's face..
> 
> Not a great season & it is wearing thin... very thin



Hearing LuAnn is a "squirter" really grossed me out.  TMI.  She's engaged to that creepy guy Sonia is partners with now??



cdtracing said:


> One observation I will make about Bethenny is that when she first started out on the show, she was very focused on building her business & brand.  She worked hard, I give her that.  She would make some sarcastic, snarky comments about certain things or people but they were humorous & funny & never felt like they came from a place of fear, animosity, meanness, or hatred.  Now, she's cruel & hateful with her remarks; they're not even mildly humorous.  These remarks serve no purpose other than to tear down someone else's self esteem & cut to the bone & they come from a place of hatred & animosity.  This is just my opinion.  I use to like Bethenny.  I liked her unfiltered honesty & I thought she was hysterical at time.  She's changed.  She's now just someone who strikes out to hurt others.  She's not funny anymore.  She's become unpleasant to watch, at least for me.



ITA!  I used to like Bethenny too, and really admired all she accomplished.  Now she's just a bitter, aging shrew, truly nasty and very tiresome to watch.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> I was thinking the same thing after last weeks episode.
> Not that I necessarily believe in psychics but at Carole's party when the psychic told Bethenny her Father said "she is becoming more like her Mother" Bethenny dismissed it as she said she looks nothing like her Mother. I was thinking the *comment had more to do with becoming her Mother as in her personality, not her looks.*..



I thought the same thing.


----------



## sgj99

cdtracing said:


> One observation I will make about Bethenny is that when she first started out on the show, she was very focused on building her business & brand.  She worked hard, I give her that.  She would make some sarcastic, snarky comments about certain things or people but they were humorous & funny & never felt like they came from a place of fear, animosity, meanness, or hatred.  Now, she's cruel & hateful with her remarks; they're not even mildly humorous.  These remarks serve no purpose other than to tear down someone else's self esteem & cut to the bone & they come from a place of hatred & animosity.  This is just my opinion.  I use to like Bethenny.  I liked her unfiltered honesty & I thought she was hysterical at time.  She's changed.  She's now just someone who strikes out to hurt others.  She's not funny anymore.  She's become unpleasant to watch, at least for me.



good post!  i couldn't agree more. 

i'm in no way excusing Bethanny's behavior but i think she's bitter due to her divorce.  many people go through worst situations and don't have the money she does (lets face it, life is easier when you have wealth) so i'm not giving Bethanny a pass on being rude and just down right mean.  but i think between the nastiness of the divorce (i would think she'd be a hard person to live with) and her inflated ego due to her success as a Real Housewife Personality she has developed this mean streak.  and Andy has cultivated it.  they both think she is way too important in this world and her inflated ego dissolved what was once entertaining into very unattractive behavior.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I think B is a very wounded bird that is taking her anger out on those around her and herself as well. The phrase "hurt people hurt people" comes to mind. This isn't an excuse, just an observation. It's sad another wounded bird who doesn't wear such a heavy coat of armor was in her line of fire.


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> *Hearing LuAnn is a "squirter" really grossed me out.*  TMI.  She's engaged to that creepy guy Sonia is partners with now??



Me too.  I cannot unhear that comment & it was completely TMI!!!


----------



## slang

purseinsanity said:


> Hearing LuAnn is a "squirter" really grossed me out.  TMI.  She's engaged to that creepy guy Sonia is partners with now??



No, Lu is not engaged to Sonja's partner Peter. She's engaged to supermarket businessman Tom D'Agostino


----------



## Bagisa

purseinsanity said:


> ITA.  And her requirements for a nanny are that she can wait in line at Bonpoint and knows how to put an outfit together for the baby??  Seriously??
> 
> My husband heard her rambling to her husband about how he can come home and cook and clean and blah blah blah.  His question was, "What exactly does she do all day?"    I said absolutely nothing!  I know she won't wait "on line at Bonpoint"!




You may laugh, but the ability to assemble outfits is a skill that most moms look for when hiring a nanny.


----------



## purseinsanity

Bagisa said:


> You may laugh, but the ability to assemble outfits is a skill that most moms look for when hiring a nanny.



To each his own.  I personally was more concerned about references and if they were CPR certified, not if the nanny could do my blowout or match my child's shoes to her outfit.


----------



## lucywife

Creativelyswank said:


> I think B is a very wounded bird that is taking her anger out on those around her and herself as well. The phrase "hurt people hurt people" comes to mind. This isn't an excuse, just an observation. It's sad another wounded bird who doesn't wear such a heavy coat of armor was in her line of fire.


 agreed. this is very sad


----------



## millivanilli

purseinsanity said:


> ITA!  I used to like Bethenny too, and really admired all she accomplished.  Now she's just a bitter, aging shrew, truly nasty and very tiresome to watch.



Beeing  more patient than it is healthy for me  I do admire her and her anger managment (which is: none). I'd love me to be more like Bethanny. But I haven't seen the last episode yet.


----------



## Dawn

Creativelyswank said:


> I think B is a very wounded bird that is taking her anger out on those around her and herself as well. The phrase "hurt people hurt people" comes to mind. This isn't an excuse, just an observation. It's sad another wounded bird who doesn't wear such a heavy coat of armor was in her line of fire.



I think so too. I think she has been betrayed by those closest to her, including her ex-husband so she is extremely guarded, defensive, and automatically thinks the worst like everyone is out to get her. I don't know if she's had therapy to address any of it but if I were her, I would need it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Dawn said:


> I think so too. I think she has been betrayed by those closest to her, including her ex-husband so she is extremely guarded, defensive, and automatically thinks the worst like everyone is out to get her. I don't know if she's had therapy to address any of it but if I were her, I would need it.



She had Dr. Amador, who captained the "lost at sea" episode, a faker episode than which there never was.  So much for his integrity.  

She'll never find a man that suits her.  She'll be afraid of anyone unless they are very wealthy because she'll feel they are trying to take advantage of her.  Anyone wealthy won't put up with her neediness and narcissism   She's funny for all of five minutes and then it is wearing.  Just her voice would put many off.  

Her worth was $22million before she sold SG to Beam.  This is documented on many sites from people who read the divorce court documents.  Her father must have given her an inheritance.  But she never mentions this, oh no, we must maintain the mythology that she was poor.

http://www.realitytea.com/2015/05/2...n-hoppy-try-trick-bethenny-tribeca-apartment/

She does work very hard.  She is always hustling. Gotta laud her for that.


----------



## swags

Ramona sucks, hanging with that drunk to get Luann gossip. She's also such a crappy friend to Sonja. I'm sure Sonja wasn't rude about Ramona''s pinot grigio which I would be afraid to try, what if you drink it and then immediately become an a-hole like Ramona? 

Bethenny also sucks. I hope Sonja's prosecco makes it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dawn said:


> I think so too. I think she has been betrayed by those closest to her, including her ex-husband so she is extremely guarded, defensive, and automatically thinks the worst like everyone is out to get her. I don't know if she's had therapy to address any of it but if I were her, I would need it.



how did Jason betray her?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bagisa said:


> You may laugh, but the ability to assemble outfits is a skill that most moms look for when hiring a nanny.


Really??? (I don't have kids, so need of a Nanny but this wouldn't be the top of my priority list - or standing in lines. ).


----------



## Dawn

DC-Cutie said:


> how did Jason betray her?



Anything I know is from online (so it must be true  ) but I was speaking more on their messy divorce. I imagine that would cause trust issues.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dawn said:


> Anything I know is from online (so it must be true  ) but I was speaking more on their messy divorce. I imagine that would cause trust issues.



But is the messy divorce all his fault?


----------



## Dawn

DC-Cutie said:


> But is the messy divorce all his fault?


I don't think I said anywhere that it was all his fault, just that a messy divorce would cause those trust issues. I think they both probably said and did some mean stuff to each other and they've probably betrayed each other's trust. I originally commented on why I thought B was lashing out and trust issues was one. I'm sure she has them because of MANY things, Jason being just one of them.


----------



## sgj99

Bethanny may be "broken" but when you don't try to change your attitude than it won't change.  I'm not buying the "I'm hurt because my life has always sucked, people have taken advantage of me, my mother didn't love me."  There are so many people that get past their issues and almost everyone has some kind of baggage from their youth and life experiences that they carry around with them.  Bethanny feeds and nurtures her hurt and anger, she uses as a defense and an excuse to hurt others.  I don't think Jason is blame-free in the divorce but I do think she'd be incredibly hard to be in a relationship with, she's just too self-absorbed.  She wanted a child more than anything else.  I think to her, Jason was more of a sperm donor than a husband.  I also think she loved the idea of having the perfect big fancy wedding instead of successful marriage.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dawn said:


> I don't think I said anywhere that it was all his fault, just that a messy divorce would cause those trust issues. I think they both probably said and did some mean stuff to each other and they've probably betrayed each other's trust. I originally commented on why I thought B was lashing out and trust issues was one. I'm sure she has them because of MANY things, Jason being just one of them.



Initially I was referring to the betrayal part.  I agree, in sure they both feel betrayed by the other.


----------



## AECornell

She got pregnant on accident and was heavily pregnant when they got married. I think she married him because she was wanting a family that she never had, but it always seemed like she was 100% for the marriage.



sgj99 said:


> Bethanny may be "broken" but when you don't try to change your attitude than it won't change.  I'm not buying the "I'm hurt because my life has always sucked, people have taken advantage of me, my mother didn't love me."  There are so many people that get past their issues and almost everyone has some kind of baggage from their youth and life experiences that they carry around with them.  Bethanny feeds and nurtures her hurt and anger, she uses as a defense and an excuse to hurt others.  I don't think Jason is blame-free in the divorce but I do think she'd be incredibly hard to be in a relationship with, she's just too self-absorbed.  She wanted a child more than anything else.  I think to her, Jason was more of a sperm donor than a husband.  I also think she loved the idea of having the perfect big fancy wedding instead of successful marriage.


----------



## DC-Cutie

A part of me wants to believe their marriage could have worked IF they'd kept it off reality tv!  Reality tv is like the death of a marriage. 

But the other part of me says that Bethenny is who she is - wounded and it would be hard to make a relationship work with her. I'm sure Jason has his faults, too.


----------



## Megs

How I read into it - and again this is one sided reading into it based off of what Bethenny says on the show - Jason isn't settling. She makes reference to him still being in her house and comments about how she's part of the longest divorce ever, so I got the feeling that she wants it done with and his side is still fighting over things. But again, it's one-sided and reading into it from a reality tv show... so that isn't that great of a background there ha


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She seems like the type that will still be an a-hole even if she did find love again.


----------



## sgj99

AECornell said:


> *She got pregnant on accident* and was heavily pregnant when they got married. I think she married him because she was wanting a family that she never had, but it always seemed like she was 100% for the marriage.


 
Now this is just my opinion and I don't mean to offend anyone.  I know many will disagree with me on this:  Once your past the age of "it won't happen to me" than no one gets pregnant by accident.  If you have sex and don't use birth control than you will most likely get pregnant at some point, that's not an accident.  It's just a matter of when rather than if.  Even if you think it won't happen because it hasn't happened in the past unless a doctor has told you that you can't have a child and you've gotten a second opinion to confirm it than you are still fertile.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yeah, that wasn't an oops, I'm pregnant.


----------



## AECornell

Oh I totally agree with you. I think she wasn't preventing it but I don't think she was expecting it. But why she stayed with Jason when she clearly didn't seem loving and warm with him I don't know.



sgj99 said:


> Now this is just my opinion and I don't mean to offend anyone.  I know many will disagree with me on this:  Once your past the age of "it won't happen to me" than no one gets pregnant by accident.  If you have sex and don't use birth control than you will most likely get pregnant at some point, that's not an accident.  It's just a matter of when rather than if.  Even if you think it won't happen because it hasn't happened in the past unless a doctor has told you that you can't have a child and you've gotten a second opinion to confirm it than you are still fertile.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> Bethanny may be "broken" but *when you don't try to change your attitude than it won't change.*  I'm not buying the "I'm hurt because my life has always sucked, people have taken advantage of me, my mother didn't love me."  There are so many people that get past their issues and almost everyone has some kind of baggage from their youth and life experiences that they carry around with them.  *Bethanny feeds and nurtures her hurt and anger, she uses as a defense and an excuse to hurt others.*  I don't think Jason is blame-free in the divorce but I do think she'd be incredibly hard to be in a relationship with, she's just too self-absorbed.  She wanted a child more than anything else.  I think to her, Jason was more of a sperm donor than a husband.  I also think she loved the idea of having the perfect big fancy wedding instead of successful marriage.



I aqree.  Bethenny isn't "wounded", she's "damaged & broken".  Everyone has baggage they carry with them in life.  They can choose to hold on to that baggage & let it consume/dictate their lives or they can let it go & move past it to a more positive life.  Happiness & misery are choices people make.  You can choose to be one or the other & they take work & energy to achieve.  I've been through enough crap in my life that I could be "broken" too if I wanted to use it as a crutch in my life to blame all my troubles on.  I choose to have a happier positive life.  By making that choice, I had to make the effort to lighten the load of my box of baggage.  I did that for me, not for anyone else.  Like my Mama always says...Everybody has their own box of rocks to carry in this world.  Nobody wants to hear you bit*h about how heavy your box is.  You decide how heavy it's going to be & no one is going to help you carry it.  I think Bethenny feeds the negative in her life...the anger, the hurt, the distrust, ect. & because she does, she will never be happy with anything.  If you want change in your life, change starts with you.  I'm sure Bethenny wants her life to change for the positive but she's unwilling to see that for that to happen, she has to change her outlook & behavior first.



sgj99 said:


> Now this is just my opinion and I don't mean to offend anyone.  I know many will disagree with me on this:  *Once your past the age of "it won't happen to me" than no one gets pregnant by accident*.  If you have sex and don't use birth control than you will most likely get pregnant at some point, that's not an accident. * It's just a matter of when rather than if*.  Even if you think it won't happen because it hasn't happened in the past unless a doctor has told you that you can't have a child and you've gotten a second opinion to confirm it than you are still fertile.



I don't buy for a minute that her pregnancy was an "accident".  They're both old enough to know that if you have unprotected sex, you're going to get pregnant at some point.  It's gambling with you reproduction.  Having unprotected sex, especially these days, is irresponsible.  I think she wanted a baby so maybe, subconsciously, she was trying to get pregnant.


----------



## rockhollow

I also think that Bethenny does nothing by accident - Beth wanted a baby and a husband and Jason was there. He always seemed like a fairly laid back guy, that was steam-rolled by Beth. She always wore the pants in that relationship.
I'm not saying that Jason wasn't a willing participant, but IMO was way out of his depth with Bethenny. 

I don't think there will ever be a partner for Beth. The woman is a total control freak, and sharing anything is just not within her.
I shutter to think about her daughter. I know that Beth loves her, but her warped sense of reality won't be an easy life to grow up in. I'm glad to see that Jason (and his family) are an active part of the child's life and will hopefully offer her some normalcy.


----------



## JNH14

swags said:


> ramona sucks, hanging with that drunk to get luann gossip. She's also such a crappy friend to sonja. I'm sure sonja wasn't rude about ramona''s pinot grigio which i would be afraid to try, what if you drink it and then immediately become an a-hole like ramona?
> 
> Bethenny also sucks. I hope sonja's prosecco makes it.


 
+1  :d


----------



## JNH14

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urt-ended-12k-month-maintenance-payments.html


Update on the divorce settlement for Bethenny and Jason Hoppy


----------



## needloub

If I see "Tipsy Girl" in stores, I will probably buy it. Bethenny's Skinny Girl line just has a horrible taste and worse after taste in my opinion. While her professional life has risen, her head has increased even more. Her "know it all" attitude is so annoying, and she comes across as just a mean and nasty person. Period.


----------



## JNH14

needloub said:


> If I see "Tipsy Girl" in stores, I will probably buy it. Bethenny's Skinny Girl line just has a horrible taste and worse after taste in my opinion. While her professional life has risen, her head has increased even more. Her "know it all" attitude is so annoying, and she comes across as just a mean and nasty person. Period.




I whole heartedly agree with you!


----------



## Creativelyswank

cdtracing said:


> I aqree.  Bethenny isn't "wounded", she's "damaged & broken".  Everyone has baggage they carry with them in life.  They can choose to hold on to that baggage & let it consume/dictate their lives or they can let it go & move past it to a more positive life.  Happiness & misery are choices people make.  You can choose to be one or the other & they take work & energy to achieve.  I've been through enough crap in my life that I could be "broken" too if I wanted to use it as a crutch in my life to blame all my troubles on.  I choose to have a happier positive life.  By making that choice, I had to make the effort to lighten the load of my box of baggage.  I did that for me, not for anyone else.  Like my Mama always says...Everybody has their own box of rocks to carry in this world.  Nobody wants to hear you bit*h about how heavy your box is.  You decide how heavy it's going to be & no one is going to help you carry it.  I think Bethenny feeds the negative in her life...the anger, the hurt, the distrust, ect. & because she does, she will never be happy with anything.  If you want change in your life, change starts with you.  I'm sure Bethenny wants her life to change for the positive but she's unwilling to see that for that to happen, she has to change her outlook & behavior first.


 
The distinction between broken and wounded in my mind is that one is beyond repair. I'd like to think that she can still change but it would take some serious therapy and not the joke that coddled her on the show. She's obviously not ready for the real work she needs to do.


----------



## Baglady41

http://www.people.com/article/adam-kenworthy-injured-plane-crash

Just read that's Carole's boyfriend was injured in a plane crash. Thankfully he's okay but wow that must been hard for Carole considering how she lost 2 people she loved in a plane crash years ago.


----------



## cdtracing

Baglady41 said:


> http://www.people.com/article/adam-kenworthy-injured-plane-crash
> 
> Just read that's Carole's boyfriend was injured in a plane crash. Thankfully he's okay but wow that must been hard for Carole considering how she lost 2 people she loved in a plane crash years ago.



Glad to hear he's ok.  I hope his father's injuries are minor.  I'm sure this brought back some terrible memories for Carole.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sgj99 said:


> Bethanny may be "broken" but when you don't try to change your attitude than it won't change.  I'm not buying the "I'm hurt because my life has always sucked, people have taken advantage of me, my mother didn't love me."  There are so many people that get past their issues and almost everyone has some kind of baggage from their youth and life experiences that they carry around with them.  Bethanny feeds and nurtures her hurt and anger, she uses as a defense and an excuse to hurt others.  I don't think Jason is blame-free in the divorce but I do think she'd be incredibly hard to be in a relationship with, she's just too self-absorbed.  She wanted a child more than anything else.  I think to her, Jason was more of a sperm donor than a husband.  I also think she loved the idea of having the perfect big fancy wedding instead of successful marriage.



Agree here... One has to recognize that they want to be a more content person
within themselves in spite of their background or issues.

Bethanny is very absorbed in herself & don't get the impression that
she really wants to change. It's like take me or leave me kind of attitude.
I am who I am & if you don't like it,there is the door!!

Taking one's liabilities & turning them around to be an improved person can
only make your life better & lead to more rewarding relationships.
But you also have to think you deserve it...


----------



## Prufrock613

I know B has always been high strung, but she seems overly manic in her mannerisms and especially her speech.  It's as if she's on something.  She's a "hand talker" too, but I'm ready for her to take flight, the more her hands flail about.

This whole season has me speculating drugs and mental illness, in one form or another for half of the cast (John and Dorinda, especially).


----------



## caitlin1214

At the store today, I bought two bags of Skinny Pop popcorn. I don't think it has anything to do with Bethenney, but it's low sodium (that's why I bought it - doctor told me to watch my sodium intake) and it's quite tasty.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Prufrock613 said:


> I know B has always been high strung, *but she seems overly manic in her mannerisms and especially her speech*.  It's as if she's on something.  She's a "hand talker" too, but I'm ready for her to take flight, the more her hands flail about.
> 
> This whole season has me speculating drugs and mental illness, in one form or another for half of the cast (John and Dorinda, especially).



I think it's just her overacting.  It's become her shtick to be this way and she's playing it up as much as possible.


----------



## beekmanhill

Frankly, I think Bethenny would not have been a popular, nor would her SG brand without Jason and the few years of him on the show.  It showed a softer side of her as well as the snarky side, and people liked that.  Plus it fit the fairy tale.   I think he deserves a good bit of dough just for that.  

She thought he was a patsy and would give in on all her divorce demands like full custody.  Kudos to him, he didn't.   It must be tough to go up against her (see the Sonja scene), so much easier to settle.


----------



## lho

beekmanhill said:


> Frankly, I think Bethenny would not have been a popular, nor would her SG brand without Jason and the few years of him on the show.  It showed a softer side of her as well as the snarky side, and people liked that.  Plus it fit the fairy tale.   I think he deserves a good bit of dough just for that.
> 
> She thought he was a patsy and would give in on all her divorce demands like full custody.  Kudos to him, he didn't.   It must be tough to go up against her (see the Sonja scene), so much easier to settle.



I agree.


----------



## GoGlam

beekmanhill said:


> Frankly, I think Bethenny would not have been a popular, nor would her SG brand without Jason and the few years of him on the show.  It showed a softer side of her as well as the snarky side, and people liked that.  Plus it fit the fairy tale.   I think he deserves a good bit of dough just for that.
> 
> She thought he was a patsy and would give in on all her divorce demands like full custody.  Kudos to him, he didn't.   It must be tough to go up against her (see the Sonja scene), so much easier to settle.




So true.  She's really abrasive now all around.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Frankly, I think Bethenny would not have been a popular, nor would her SG brand without Jason and the few years of him on the show.  It showed a softer side of her as well as the snarky side, and people liked that.  Plus it fit the fairy tale.   I think he deserves a good bit of dough just for that.
> 
> She thought he was a patsy and would give in on all her divorce demands like full custody.  Kudos to him, he didn't.   It must be tough to go up against her (see the Sonja scene), so much easier to settle.



Oh yeah...Jason did bring  stability into Bethanny's life. He showed
her that she could be loved & capable of ebing loved... but he must have had
his hands full with her.. she's not easy to tame & my way or the highway
kind of gal..

He appears to be a nice guy & devoted to their daughter, so hopefully
he will find love & happiness after this big mess settles down...


----------



## DC-Cutie

So are we not going to discuss the scene in Sonja's house where you could see the wallpaper practically falling off the wall!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenny couldn't have taken Sonja to one of her conference rooms?  She just had to tear into her in front of her employees?


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> So are we not going to discuss the scene in Sonja's house where you could see the wallpaper practically falling off the wall!!!


 
Or the fact that she had no heat on...because her daughter wasn't home?. What about your "interns" and guests?, not to mention camera crews...


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> So are we not going to discuss the scene in Sonja's house where you could see the wallpaper practically falling off the wall!!!



Sonja's place has looked like it needs renovation for quite some time.  She doesn't have the money to have it done so it goes without saying her place is run down.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Or the fact that she had no heat on...because her daughter wasn't home?. What about your "interns" and guests?, not to mention camera crews...



She reminded me of Mr Scrooge - he didn't want to start up the fireplace, because he was too cheap!!


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> Bethenny couldn't have taken Sonja to one of her conference rooms?  She just had to tear into her in front of her employees?



That was the biggest issue I had with that whole scene.  It was hard enough to watch her tear into Sonja but to watch her do it in front of her employees was just too much.  Those girls looked so uncomfortable like they just wanted to run from the room.  I cannot imagine working for someone who treats people like this.  In business, if you have to chew out one of your employees, it's best to do it privately behind closed doors.  Ripping them a new one in front of other people will only cause embarrassment which can lead to animosity.  Apparently, Bethenny doesn't know this.  I can only imagine how she treats her employees.   She did this on purpose; she wanted to embarrass & tear Sonja down & she accomplished her agenda.  Bravo got their drama, Bethenny got to show how much of a bad @ss she is, & Sonja got to be the victim.  It was just a very sad all the way around.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> That was the biggest issue I had with that whole scene.  It was hard enough to watch her tear into Sonja but to watch her do it in front of her employees was just too much.  Those girls looked so uncomfortable like they just wanted to run from the room.  I cannot imagine working for someone who treats people like this.  In business, if you have to chew out one of your employees, it's best to do it privately behind closed doors.  Ripping them a new one in front of other people will only cause embarrassment which can lead to animosity.  Apparently, Bethenny doesn't know this.  I can only imagine how she treats her employees.   She did this on purpose; she wanted to embarrass & tear Sonja down & she accomplished her agenda.  Bravo got their drama, Bethenny got to show how much of a bad @ss she is, & Sonja got to be the victim.  It was just a very sad all the way around.



All of the girls looked so uncomfortable just sitting there listening, but trying not to look at the trainwreck happening before their very eyes.  

I can imagine her doing the same thing to her employees.  Which is probably why, every season there is a new batch of girls.  I don't know how Julie put up with it all those years.  She got out JUST in time.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> All of the girls looked so uncomfortable just sitting there listening, but trying not to look at the trainwreck happening before their very eyes.
> 
> *I can imagine her doing the same thing to her employees.  Which is probably why, every season there is a new batch of girls*.  I don't know how Julie put up with it all those years.  She got out JUST in time.



That's what I think.  Those girls were trying so hard to be invisible. 

Bethenny could have made her point with Sonja without going all out to destroy her.  That whole scene was completely unnecessary.


----------



## lulilu

I think Hoppy has a creepy mean streak, which is why Beth moved out.   Once I read that he left her dog in the apartment's storage unit when she wasn't there.  That is an old dog--awful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> I think Hoppy has a creepy mean streak, which is why Beth moved out.   Once I read that he left her dog in the apartment's storage unit when she wasn't there.  That is an old dog--awful.



During their whole divorce I found it really interesting, tabloid stories were always about him.  I suspect her people put stories out.  now she talks about the divorce and him (in code) on the show.   Meanwhile, he hasn't said a WORD.

Did he leave the dog?  We will never know the truth....  because we are only hearing one side.

As we can see, Bethenny also has a mean streak


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> During their whole divorce I found it really interesting, tabloid stories were always about him.  I suspect her people put stories out.  now she talks about the divorce and him (in code) on the show.   Meanwhile, he hasn't said a WORD.
> 
> Did he leave the dog?  We will never know the truth....  because we are only hearing one side.
> 
> As we can see, Bethenny also has a mean streak



Very true.


----------



## Graw

JNH14 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urt-ended-12k-month-maintenance-payments.html
> 
> 
> 
> Update on the divorce settlement for Bethenny and Jason Hoppy



This is awful! 



DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, that wasn't an oops, I'm pregnant.



I agree



swags said:


> Ramona sucks, hanging with that drunk to get Luann gossip. She's also such a crappy friend to Sonja. I'm sure Sonja wasn't rude about Ramona''s pinot grigio which I would be afraid to try, what if you drink it and then immediately become an a-hole like Ramona?
> 
> Bethenny also sucks. I hope Sonja's prosecco makes it.



+1



DC-Cutie said:


> Bethenny couldn't have taken Sonja to one of her conference rooms?  She just had to tear into her in front of her employees?



I wonder if it was Bravo or B who decided they should stay. 



DC-Cutie said:


> She reminded me of Mr Scrooge - he didn't want to start up the fireplace, because he was too cheap!!



I think she might not have the money.  Who walks around their townhouse in a winter coat, with Countess Luann visiting and BRAVO filming?  Sonja wants to use the money she has to pay for her daughter's education.  She doesn't want her ex husband to pay for everything.



lulilu said:


> I think Hoppy has a creepy mean streak, which is why Beth moved out.   Once I read that he left her dog in the apartment's storage unit when she wasn't there.  That is an old dog--awful.



If that is true, thats awful. They both need to be locked in a room until this is resolved.  Their daughter will suffer in their current condition.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So we saw Luann look at some great properties, has she purchased anything?


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> That was the biggest issue I had with that whole scene.  It was hard enough to watch her tear into Sonja but to watch her do it in front of her employees was just too much.  Those girls looked so uncomfortable like they just wanted to run from the room.  I cannot imagine working for someone who treats people like this.  In business, if you have to chew out one of your employees, it's best to do it privately behind closed doors.  Ripping them a new one in front of other people will only cause embarrassment which can lead to animosity.  Apparently, Bethenny doesn't know this.  I can only imagine how she treats her employees.   She did this on purpose; she wanted to embarrass & tear Sonja down & she accomplished her agenda.  Bravo got their drama, Bethenny got to show how much of a bad @ss she is, & Sonja got to be the victim.  It was just a very sad all the way around.



ITA.  If this is how she usually behaves, it is not surprising that every season she seems to have new employees or "assistants".


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> All of the girls looked so uncomfortable just sitting there listening, but trying not to look at the trainwreck happening before their very eyes.
> 
> *I can imagine her doing the same thing to her employees.  Which is probably why, every season there is a new batch of girls.  I don't know how Julie put up with it all those years.  She got out JUST in time*.



You took the words out of my mouth


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> During their whole divorce I found it really interesting, tabloid stories were always about him.  I suspect her people put stories out.  now she talks about the divorce and him (in code) on the show.   Meanwhile, he hasn't said a WORD.
> 
> Did he leave the dog?  We will never know the truth....  because we are only hearing one side.
> 
> As we can see, Bethenny also has a mean streak



My thoughts exactly!  (Great minds )  I am starting to think it is amazing Jason tolerated her for as long as he did.  He deserves every penny he gets.


----------



## purseinsanity

Graw said:


> I think she might not have the money.  Who walks around their townhouse in a winter coat, with Countess Luann visiting and BRAVO filming?  Sonja wants to use the money she has to pay for her daughter's education.  She doesn't want her ex husband to pay for everything.



She definitely has no money.  She's said it herself multiple times that she's struggling after her Chapter 11.  I'm not so sure she "doesn't want her ex husband to pay for everything"...I think it's more a matter of he no longer has to.  I'm sure she'd gladly take whatever she could get from him.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> During their whole divorce I found it really interesting, tabloid stories were always about him.  I suspect her people put stories out.  now she talks about the divorce and him (in code) on the show.   Meanwhile, *he hasn't said a WORD.*
> 
> Did he leave the dog?  We will never know the truth....  because we are only hearing one side.
> 
> As we can see, *Bethenny also has a mean streak*



I totally agree.  I have no doubt she had her "people" put out stories about Jason and now she talks about being the the ongoing divorce from Hell.  From what I can tell, he has taken the high road & has not talked about her or the divorce.  Bethenny is the one who's coming off as the unreasonable @sshole.  I can't imagine how hard it would be married to Bethenny & I'm sure it won't be any easier getting divorced from her.   I wonder what going to happen when her daughter is older & reads or hears all this crap.  It take 2 to make a marriage work & 2 to make it fail.  They both should put aside all their petty BS (Bethenny especially) & learn to co-parent together.  If they don't, their child will be the one who will be the big loser in this whole fiasco.  I'm sure the lawyers want to keep this drawn out as long as possible since that means a more money for them.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> So we saw Luann look at some great properties, has she purchased anything?


 
I think she'd rather find love (which apparently she did) than worry about spending her own money on real estate..just waited for a man to take care of her. I don't think she could afford any of those places anyhow.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> So are we not going to discuss the scene in Sonja's house where you could see the wallpaper practically falling off the wall!!!



I was too busy laughing when Sonja said she has to work to send her daughter to school.  You know if the daughter is at boarding school, Mr. Morgan is footing the bill.

Now doesn't Countess own a dog?  Where is the dog staying when Luann is bunking at Sonja's?   Is it all a plot device?


----------



## cdtracing

TC1 said:


> I think she'd rather find love (which apparently she did) than worry about spending her own money on real estate..just waited for a man to take care of her. I don't think she could afford any of those places anyhow.



I don't think she could afford any of them either.  She's not as broke as Sonja but now that the kids are in college, I'm sure the Count is no longer providing her with money for the kids.
It's easier for her to find another man to pay the bills for her & it looks like that's what she's done.


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> She definitely has no money.  She's said it herself multiple times that she's struggling after her Chapter 11.  *I'm not so sure she "doesn't want her ex husband to pay for everything"...I think it's more a matter of he no longer has to.  I'm sure she'd gladly take whatever she could get from him*.





beekmanhill said:


> I was too busy laughing when Sonja said she has to work to send her daughter to school. * You know if the daughter is at boarding school, Mr. Morgan is footing the bill.*
> 
> Now doesn't Countess own a dog?  Where is the dog staying when Luann is bunking at Sonja's?   Is it all a plot device?



Yes, I think Sonja would be happy with any money she could get from her ex.  And we all know that she can't afford to pay for her daughter's boarding school so her comment that she works to pay for her daughter's school is BS.


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> ITA.  If this is how she usually behaves, it is not surprising that every season she seems to have new employees or "assistants".



Frankly, with this behavior now displayed for the world to see what kind of person she really is, I would not spend one penny on any product she selling.  I don't want to support people who are cruel.  Now that she has sold Skinnygirl to Beam, I wonder what her connection is to the brand now.  Will she go & create a new brand?  Looks like she's already well on her way to creating the Turbo Charged Bit*h brand.  She just need a product to push.


----------



## Graw

purseinsanity said:


> She definitely has no money.  She's said it herself multiple times that she's struggling after her Chapter 11.  I'm not so sure she "doesn't want her ex husband to pay for everything"...I think it's more a matter of he no longer has to.  I'm sure she'd gladly take whatever she could get from him.



I hope one of her ideas works for her.  I want to see Sonja succeed.  



TC1 said:


> I think she'd rather find love (which apparently she did) than worry about spending her own money on real estate..just waited for a man to take care of her. I don't think she could afford any of those places anyhow.



Watching the Grey Gardens Duo as Andy calls them (Luann and Sonja) they hop around the city, hamptons and fill in the blank vacation destination with any man with money waiting to be rescued.  It seems they have a Princess Fairytale theme when they could pair up with one another and create a great business.


----------



## beekmanhill

cdtracing said:


> Frankly, with this behavior now displayed for the world to see what kind of person she really is, I would not spend on penny on any product she selling.  I don't want to support people who are cruel.  Now that she has sold Skinnygirl to Beam, I wonder what her connection is to the brand now.  Will she go & create a new brand?  Looks like she's already well on her way to creating the Turbo Charged Bit*h brand.  She just need a product to push.



She only sold the liquor to Beam.  She retained the right to use the SG name on all products other than booze.  And she is still "consulting" at Beam, so she makes money there too.

She has a pretty clever business model.  She licenses the name to companies who put the SG name on products.  For example SG popcorn is Orville R's.  Apparently it s pretty good.  Frankly why a brand as famous as OR would want her name on their stuff is beyond me, but they do.  She has snack bars, salad dressings, flavored non alcoholic drinks and more.  Many products like shape wear, cosmetics, vitamins, blenders, etc have come and gone in the blink of an eye.

Her writing career seems to be over.  The first few sold, the last few flopped as her popularity waned.  

And don't forget the talk show she had for a year...........a nightmare of screeching.


----------



## beekmanhill

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I think Sonja would be happy with any money she could get from her ex.  And we all know that she can't afford to pay for her daughter's boarding school so her comment that she works to pay for her daughter's school is BS.



I'm sure her daughter attends one of the upper crust WASP boarding schools and they are pricey.

I'm just realizing that her daughter will be an heiress, and we are probably talking a lot of money.  I guess that is Sonja's 401K.


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> She only sold the liquor to Beam.  She retained the right to use the SG name on all products other than booze.  And she is still "consulting" at Beam, so she makes money there too.
> 
> She has a pretty clever business model.  She licenses the name to companies who put the SG name on products.  For example SG popcorn is Orville R's.  Apparently it s pretty good.  Frankly why a brand as famous as OR would want her name on their stuff is beyond me, but they do.  She has snack bars, salad dressings, flavored non alcoholic drinks and more.  Many products like shape wear, cosmetics, vitamins, blenders, etc have come and gone in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Her writing career seems to be over.  The first few sold, the last few flopped as her popularity waned.
> 
> And don't forget the talk show she had for a year...........a nightmare of screeching.



She's a smart business woman, that's for sure.  She will rake in royalties from Skinnygirl for years to come.  Like you, I don't understand why a company would want to have their products connected to a shrew like Bethenny but I'm sure it's all about the money.  Since she likes to brag how she's a Chef, I'm surprised she hasn't ventured into the restaurant franchise market.  I knew her talk show would flop simply because her voice is grating on the nerves & she never lets anyone else talk.


----------



## slyyls

cdtracing said:


> That was the biggest issue I had with that whole scene.  It was hard enough to watch her tear into Sonja but to watch her do it in front of her employees was just too much.  Those girls looked so uncomfortable like they just wanted to run from the room.  I cannot imagine working for someone who treats people like this.  In business, if you have to chew out one of your employees, it's best to do it privately behind closed doors.  Ripping them a new one in front of other people will only cause embarrassment which can lead to animosity.  Apparently, Bethenny doesn't know this.  I can only imagine how she treats her employees.   She did this on purpose; she wanted to embarrass & tear Sonja down & she accomplished her agenda.  Bravo got their drama, Bethenny got to show how much of a bad @ss she is, & Sonja got to be the victim.  It was just a very sad all the way around.


+1

I was mortified for Sonja, and I felt she handled herself with class, as she left.
I would have been either burning with shame, and crying, or swearing with rage.     I will never be tempted to try another Skinny Girl product.     Each alcoholic drink has been a huge disappointment, and totally undrinkable.
The OR popcorn flavour was out in Canada years before they attached the SG brand to it.
I  would buy Tipsy Girl JUST to spite Bethenny.      Sonja should have got her "Lady" title into the prosecco, something like "Tipsy Lady" and then Beth could whistle.


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> I'm sure her daughter attends one of the upper crust WASP boarding schools and they are pricey.
> 
> I'm just realizing that her daughter will be an heiress, and we are probably talking a lot of money.  I guess that is Sonja's 401K.



Only if her daughter takes care of her.  Yes, her daughter will be an heiress from her father's family.  If something should happen to her father, I'm sure her father has provided for her but I doubt Sonja will have access to the funds.  I would bet his family attorneys have any trust fund set up for their daughter protected.  I doubt Sonja would ever be named as executor of their daughter's trust fund.  Once her daughter reaches age of majority, then it will depend on how the trust was set up.  I'm sure Sonja's ex is more concerned about his daughter's life long welfare than Sonja's.


----------



## beekmanhill

cdtracing said:


> Only if her daughter takes care of her.  Yes, her daughter will be an heiress from her father's family.  If something should happen to her father, I'm sure her father has provided for her but I doubt Sonja will have access to the funds.  I would bet his family attorneys have any trust fund set up for their daughter protected.  I doubt Sonja would ever be named as executor of their daughter's trust fund.  Once her daughter reaches age of majority, then it will depend on how the trust was set up.  I'm sure Sonja's ex is more concerned about his daughter's life long welfare than Sonja's.



Oh yeah, I'm assuming that the daughter won't let Sonja go homeless, but you never know.  The daughter will be a very wealthy woman.  Morgan must be in his mid 80s by now.


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> Oh yeah, I'm assuming that the daughter won't let Sonja go homeless, but you never know.  The daughter will be a very wealthy woman.  *Morgan must be in his mid 80s by now*.



How many children does he have, I wonder.


----------



## Deco

I can't muster sympathy for Sonja.  She lacks humility.  All her being broke, weeping and suffering stems from that and from her sense of entitlement to live a private yacht/island lifestyle. Nope. No sympathy here. I can't take seriously someone who cries about her financial woes while refusing to downsize to a more modest house, and meanwhile name drops and lifestyle condescends to everyone.  She does it all behind a fun, carefree, harmless act, but delusional people like her turn me off. And they're not all that harmless.


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> I can't muster sympathy for Sonja.  She lacks humility.  All her being broke, weeping and suffering stems from that and from her sense of entitlement to live a private yacht/island lifestyle. Nope. No sympathy here. I can't take seriously someone who cries about her financial woes while refusing to downsize to a more modest house, and meanwhile name drops and lifestyle condescends to everyone.  She does it all behind a fun, carefree, harmless act, but delusional people like her turn me off. And they're not all that harmless.



I don't feel sorry for Sonja because of where she's at in life.  I do think she's delusionally entitled & makes no effort to downsize to manage her finances & get a handle on her spending.  I think the majority of her problems are of her own making.   The empathy I feel for her is the brutal treatment she received from Bethenny.  Personally, while Bethenny may be justified in saying some of those thing to Sonja, no one deserves to be treated the way she was treated.


----------



## SouthTampa

cdtracing said:


> That was the biggest issue I had with that whole scene.  It was hard enough to watch her tear into Sonja but to watch her do it in front of her employees was just too much.  Those girls looked so uncomfortable like they just wanted to run from the room.  I cannot imagine working for someone who treats people like this.  In business, if you have to chew out one of your employees, it's best to do it privately behind closed doors.  Ripping them a new one in front of other people will only cause embarrassment which can lead to animosity.  Apparently, Bethenny doesn't know this.  I can only imagine how she treats her employees.   She did this on purpose; she wanted to embarrass & tear Sonja down & she accomplished her agenda.  Bravo got their drama, Bethenny got to show how much of a bad @ss she is, & Sonja got to be the victim.  It was just a very sad all the way around.



Agreed.   I am done watching this show.    It is just "too much".   I think having Bethenny on the show is going to backfire.    I am sure I am not the only one who is giving up&#128516; .


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdtracing said:


> That was the biggest issue I had with that whole scene.  It was hard enough to watch her tear into Sonja but to watch her do it in front of her employees was just too much.  Those girls looked so uncomfortable like they just wanted to run from the room.  I cannot imagine working for someone who treats people like this.  In business, if you have to chew out one of your employees, it's best to do it privately behind closed doors.  Ripping them a new one in front of other people will only cause embarrassment which can lead to animosity.  Apparently, Bethenny doesn't know this.  I can only imagine how she treats her employees.   She did this on purpose; she wanted to embarrass & tear Sonja down & she accomplished her agenda.  Bravo got their drama, Bethenny got to show how much of a bad @ss she is, & Sonja got to be the victim.  It was just a very sad all the way around.



Bethanny is an abusive personality.

She may have thought that what Sonia did was inappropriate & she can have her
opinion, but the manner in which she "lashed out" was uncalled for.
She should have taken her into a room & just spoken with her..

Not only did she embarass & humiliate Sonia, but her employees heard &
saw all of this unacceptable behavior & certainly gave them "insight" into
her personality & if Bethanny was trying to set an example for her employees
to take a stand for themselves, she failed big time.

As bright as she may be in building her brand, working for her must be a
nightmare & being in a relationship with her, unspeakable..


----------



## cdtracing

hotshot said:


> Bethanny is an abusive personality.
> 
> She may have thought that what Sonia did was inappropriate & she can have her
> opinion, but the manner in which she "lashed out" was uncalled for.
> She should have taken her into a room & just spoken with her..
> 
> Not only did she embarass & humiliate Sonia, but her employees heard &
> saw all of this unacceptable behavior & certainly gave them "insight" into
> her personality & if Bethanny was trying to set an example for her employees
> to take a stand for themselves, she failed big time.
> 
> *As bright as she may be in building her brand, working for her must be a
> nightmare & being in a relationship with her, unspeakable.*.



+1  Absolutely!!


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> I don't feel sorry for Sonja because of where she's at in life.  I do think she's delusionally entitled & makes no effort to downsize to manage her finances & get a handle on her spending.  I think the majority of her problems are of her own making.   The empathy I feel for her is the brutal treatment she received from Bethenny.  Personally, while Bethenny may be justified in saying some of those thing to Sonja, no one deserves to be treated the way she was treated.



I find Bethenny generally insufferable and would enjoy someone treating her the way she treats everyone else.  On a good day Bethenny is insufferable. Although Bethenny's approach to dressing people down grates, Sonja has gotten too accustomed to waiving off every criticism ever leveled at her, regardless of the delivery. This time she waved it off behind tears, which surprisingly stopped even Bethenny dead in her tracks. Despite Bethenny's heinous behavior and rabid attack on a wimpering and trapped Sonja, Bethenny has been a better friend and support to Sonja than the reverse. I think the viciousness of the attack came from her feeling hurt after having tried to help Sonja. Sonja could have diffused the attack early on but continued to aggravate Bethenny. I'm not defending Bethenny, but I honestly didn't feel for Sonja either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

As their little meeting was ending, Sonja was drinking water.  I was screaming 'put down the damn water!'  LOL

It's seemed so awkward


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> As their little meeting was ending, Sonja was drinking water.  I was screaming 'put down the damn water!'  LOL
> 
> It's seemed so awkward





Think Sonia need to pause & have that sip to compose herself.

She was really unprepared for Bethanny's tirade & to boot the
staff listening to it all was more than humiliating . Sonia had no
clue what she was in for with Bethanny & Bethanny slammed her pretty good.

The I want nothing to do with you & calling her a fraud was hitting below the belt.

Bethanny just exploded.. out of control... fire away .. one insult after the other
(felt like Sonia was her whipping post for her frustrations with Sonia & her life in general)


----------



## DC-Cutie

hotshot said:


> Think Sonia need to pause & have that sip to compose herself.
> 
> She was really unprepared for Bethanny's tirade & to boot the
> staff listening to it all was more than humiliating . Sonia had no
> clue what she was in for with Bethanny & Bethanny slammed her pretty good.
> 
> The I want nothing to do with you & calling her a fraud was hitting below the belt.
> 
> Bethanny just exploded.. out of control... fire away .. one insult after the other
> (felt like Sonia was her whipping post for her frustrations with Sonia & her life in general)



she needed some hard liquor after that tirade, not water!

I didn't care for the way she dismissed Sonja either.  From a business standpoint, Bethenny is doing quite well.  But from a personal standpoint, she's garbage!  I wouldn't want to work with her or have a personal relationship with her.


----------



## lucywife

would be better if Sonja got up and left before Bethenny started bombarding her with the insults and accusations. You don't have to yell and humiliate people to get your point across. Imagine working for her.


----------



## beekmanhill

cdtracing said:


> How many children does he have, I wonder.



I Googled him, and he must have wiped information about him off the internet.  He had three wives prior to Sonja so there might be other kids.  I don't know.


----------



## luckylove

hotshot said:


> Bethanny is an abusive personality.
> 
> She may have thought that what Sonia did was inappropriate & she can have her
> opinion, but the manner in which she "lashed out" was uncalled for.
> She should have taken her into a room & just spoken with her..
> 
> Not only did she embarass & humiliate Sonia, but her employees heard &
> saw all of this unacceptable behavior & certainly gave them "insight" into
> her personality & if Bethanny was trying to set an example for her employees
> to take a stand for themselves, she failed big time.
> 
> As bright as she may be in building her brand, working for her must be a
> nightmare & being in a relationship with her, unspeakable..



Very well said! Her behavior was really hard to watch!


----------



## Graw

http://www.newyorksocialdiary.com/social-diary/2011/room-to-grow

This article mentions his 4 wives and a son, who is Sonja's age.

Yes, he clearly has scrubbed the Internet.  You would think there would be much more information.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Aah poor Sonja, he does seem to have been a bit on the mean side sounds like she was blindsided when he filed for divorce. Lovely picture of her in the black dress with her daughter. I would crop him out and have it as a portrait on the wall.


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> she needed some hard liquor after that tirade, not water!
> 
> I didn't care for the way she dismissed Sonja either.  From a business standpoint, Bethenny is doing quite well.  But from a personal standpoint, she's garbage!  I wouldn't want to work with her or have a personal relationship with her.





lucywife said:


> would be better if Sonja got up and left before Bethenny started bombarding her with the insults and accusations. You don't have to yell and humiliate people to get your point across. Imagine working for her.




It's great to be successful in your world of business, but one needs that balance
with friends and or partner after hours. She's an emotional challenge

Bethanny was like a tsunami of rage that day... Sonia should have walked
out but Bethanny came at her so unexpectedly that she probably was startled
She also wanted to explain herself but Bethanny wasn't having any of it..
Bethanny was so fast & furious..

Not a role model for a boss & agree no reason to come at someone like that.

It reflected poorly on Bethanny


----------



## junqueprincess

beekmanhill said:


> Frankly, I think Bethenny would not have been a popular, nor would her SG brand without Jason and the few years of him on the show.  It showed a softer side of her as well as the snarky side, and people liked that.  Plus it fit the fairy tale.   I think he deserves a good bit of dough just for that.
> 
> She thought he was a patsy and would give in on all her divorce demands like full custody.  Kudos to him, he didn't.   It must be tough to go up against her (see the Sonja scene), so much easier to settle.




You are very right. Another aspect she never admits to is sheer luck! Lots of people have great ideas and work 7 days a week and never "earn" that kind of money. She was beyond lucky, we just saw flashbacks of her from 2009, in a grocery store pushing muffins. All the stars aligned for her, and Jason was absolutely one of them.


----------



## junqueprincess

Decophile said:


> I can't muster sympathy for Sonja.  She lacks humility.  All her being broke, weeping and suffering stems from that and from her sense of entitlement to live a private yacht/island lifestyle. Nope. No sympathy here. I can't take seriously someone who cries about her financial woes while refusing to downsize to a more modest house, and meanwhile name drops and lifestyle condescends to everyone.  She does it all behind a fun, carefree, harmless act, but delusional people like her turn me off. And they're not all that harmless.




Part of the problem is an apartment will cost WAY  more than the townhouse, especially since she doesn't heat it. Condo and co-op fees can be a fortune. Her taxes are probably low, so grey gardens it is.


----------



## beekmanhill

Graw said:


> http://www.newyorksocialdiary.com/social-diary/2011/room-to-grow
> 
> This article mentions his 4 wives and a son, who is Sonja's age.
> 
> Yes, he clearly has scrubbed the Internet.  You would think there would be much more information.



Gee, the link said page not found.  Is he scrubbing as we speak? 

There is enough money to go around for one son and one daughter.  The son probably thought he was free and clear for the full monty until Sonja showed up.

Oh, your link is working now, thanks.


----------



## Graw

beekmanhill said:


> Gee, the link said page not found.  Is he scrubbing as we speak?
> 
> There is enough money to go around for one son and one daughter.  The son probably thought he was free and clear for the full monty until Sonja showed up.
> 
> Oh, your link is working now, thanks.



To be an only child for nearly 30 years!  John is 30 years Sonja's senior.  I bet she never thought they would divorce.


----------



## Graw

BarbadosBride said:


> Aah poor Sonja, he does seem to have been a bit on the mean side sounds like she was blindsided when he filed for divorce. Lovely picture of her in the black dress with her daughter. I would crop him out and have it as a portrait on the wall.



Yes, there are documented reports of him not paying her 3 million dollars she is lawfully owed and several other stories of him being beyond cheap.


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> I Googled him, and he must have wiped information about him off the internet.  He had three wives prior to Sonja so there might be other kids.  I don't know.



I googled him too.  I think he's scrubbed the internet.  It's very unusual for a man of his age with at least ex wives to not have more than 1 child.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

junqueprincess said:


> Another aspect she never admits to is *sheer luck!* Lots of people have great ideas and work 7 days a week and never "earn" that kind of money.



So true!



junqueprincess said:


> Part of the problem is an apartment will cost WAY  more than the townhouse, especially since she doesn't heat it. Condo and co-op fees can be a fortune. Her taxes are probably low, so grey gardens it is.



 at Grey Gardens


----------



## caitlin1214

I so wished Bethenney's assistants had earbuds, or something to drown out all the yelling. They didn't need to hear that. 

I've never tried SkinnyGirl stuff and after this, I don't think I want to. I'll stick to my Skinny Pop popcorn, thank you. And I have no interest in low calorie alcohol. I may be calculating the Weight Watchers Points wrong (under Points Plus, I have Jack Daniels calculated at no points - under the new system, they don't count calories. It's fat, carbs, fiber and protein), but I figure I don't drink enough for it to be considered a problem.


----------



## caitlin1214

There's a show called Life or Debt on Spike hosted by  Fortune 500 strategist Victor Antonio. He helps people and families overhaul their financial situations to get them to start saving money and getting them out of debt. 

Sonja needs Life or Debt.


----------



## roses5682

caitlin1214 said:


> There's a show called Life or Debt on Spike hosted by  Fortune 500 strategist Victor Antonio. He helps people and families overhaul their financial situations to get them to start saving money and getting them out of debt.
> 
> Sonja needs Life or Debt.




I gotta watch that, sounds interesting.


----------



## Megs

So I just caught up and while I think Bethenny came off harsh, I think she was right when she said Sonja plays both sides. Sonja at first was like I know so much about this then played dumb. The name is very similar and they're associated as friends so it's easy to see she's trying to jump on the Skinny Girl train. But B is intense and should have done that privately. 

Can we talk about this Rey guy? And I feel like Dorinda's Jon is going to turn out like the Brooks from OC housewives this season for the NYC ladies.


----------



## horse17

I can't stand Bethanny...but....she did go out of her way to bring Sonja into her meetings and help her understand branding, business, retail...etc.....I'm not quite sure how her whole Tipsy girl endeavor came to fruition, but it would seem to me that maybe she could have kept Bethanny in the loop....instead  of suddenly introducing something that is so close in name to skinny girl...

Sonja is as dumb as a fox...IMO.... I don't think she is mean by nature...but Bethany can be a nasty biach...


----------



## caitlin1214

roses5682 said:


> I gotta watch that, sounds interesting.



It's on tonight at 10:00. It's the season finale, but if you get that channel, you must have that channel on demand. They must have past episodes.


----------



## Deco

junqueprincess said:


> Part of the problem is an apartment will cost WAY  more than the townhouse, especially since she doesn't heat it. Condo and co-op fees can be a fortune. Her taxes are probably low, so grey gardens it is.



There are more options available than grey gardens  or a comparable condo.  You can't tell me there's no downsizing from that town home. She can rent, move to Brooklyn or the burbs. She's sitting on millions of dollars but refusing to cash out.  Her hell is of her own making.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Decophile said:


> There are more options available than grey gardens  or a comparable condo.  You can't tell me there's no downsizing from that town home. She can rent, move to Brooklyn or the burbs. She's sitting on millions of dollars but refusing to cash out.  Her hell is of her own making.



I agree that there are other options for her. She's said in the past that she wants to keep her townhouse for her daughter, maybe her daughter went to school in the neighbourhood back then. Now that her daughter is off to boarding school I do not see why she wouldn't sell the townhouse given that someone would want to buy it. I remember in the past her townhouse would sporadically show up on the market. But I can't imagine someone willing to pay 10 million dollars for Morgan Manor. Especially since *the townhouse is right next door to a parking garage* which they don't really show on the show.


----------



## beekmanhill

girlonthecoast said:


> I agree that there are other options for her. She's said in the past that she wants to keep her townhouse for her daughter, maybe her daughter went to school in the neighbourhood back then. Now that her daughter is off to boarding school I do not see why she wouldn't sell the townhouse given that someone would want to buy it. I remember in the past her townhouse would sporadically show up on the market. But I can't imagine someone willing to pay 10 million dollars for Morgan Manor. Especially since *the townhouse is right next door to a parking garage* which they don't really show on the show.



It isn't THAT unusual in Manhattan to live next to a garage.  But I've always been surprised that she and Morgan bought in that block.   The block next to Central Park is so much more beautiful and has way more status (and we know Sonja likes status).  Prices were way cheaper when they got married, and money wouldn't have been an issue anyway.  

Joan Rivers apartment (3 floors of a townhouse) was next to the park, one block downtown from Sonja's,  and sold for  $29 million I think.  Course Joan was one smart cookie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> It isn't THAT unusual in Manhattan to live next to a garage.  But I've always been surprised that she and Morgan bought in that block.   The block next to Central Park is so much more beautiful and has way more status (and we know Sonja likes status).  Prices were way cheaper when they got married, and money wouldn't have been an issue anyway.
> 
> Joan Rivers apartment (3 floors of a townhouse) was next to the park, one block downtown from Sonja's,  and sold for  $29 million I think.  Course Joan was one smart cookie.




The apartment that JR owned was divine & likely in mint condition on
a charming quiet block although a couple doors down where there is a syngagogue
& a wonderful bistro.

Sonia's is down the street  where the traffic is a little different,IMO&  think
her townhouse is in dire need of repair (although someone would buy it & gut it)
she also has a nice garden which is a strong selling point.

The auction is coming up June 17th at Christies which will be chock full
of some very rare & unusual furniture, objet, Chanel & other goodies
including some Faberge that she & Edgar collected


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> The apartment that JR owned was divine & likely in mint condition on
> a charming quiet block although a couple doors down where there is a syngagogue
> & a wonderful bistro.
> 
> Sonia's is down the street  where the traffic is a little different,IMO&  think
> her townhouse is in dire need of repair (although someone would buy it & gut it)
> she also has a nice garden which is a strong selling point.
> 
> The auction is coming up June 17th at Christies which will be chock full
> of some very rare & unusual furniture, objet, Chanel & other goodies
> including some Faberge that she & Edgar collected



I'd love to see her goods.    I remember when she sold on QVC she'd bring her real stuff to compare.  She had a magnificent collection of Faberge.  I believe many of her pieces were included in he Faberge exhibit that traveled around the country a few years ago.


----------



## TinksDelite

beekmanhill said:


> I'd love to see her goods.    I remember when she sold on QVC she'd bring her real stuff to compare.  She had a magnificent collection of Faberge.  I believe many of her pieces were included in he Faberge exhibit that traveled around the country a few years ago.


 
https://onlineonly.christies.com/s/...=1&PageSize=30&ShowAll=false&ListLayout=false


----------



## beekmanhill

TinksDelite said:


> https://onlineonly.christies.com/s/...=1&PageSize=30&ShowAll=false&ListLayout=false



Oh thank you so much.  The estimates seem quite low.   Love looking at her pieces.


----------



## junqueprincess

Decophile said:


> There are more options available than grey gardens  or a comparable condo.  You can't tell me there's no downsizing from that town home. She can rent, move to Brooklyn or the burbs. She's sitting on millions of dollars but refusing to cash out.  Her hell is of her own making.




No argument from me. I don't think she considers it hell. There are lots of practical choices, but she's not practical she is whimsical, kooky and delusional.


----------



## coconutsboston

TinksDelite said:


> https://onlineonly.christies.com/s/...=1&PageSize=30&ShowAll=false&ListLayout=false


Thank you for posting!


----------



## sgj99

cdtracing said:


> I don't feel sorry for Sonja because of where she's at in life.  I do think she's delusionally entitled & makes no effort to downsize to manage her finances & get a handle on her spending.  I think the majority of her problems are of her own making.   The empathy I feel for her is the brutal treatment she received from Bethenny.  Personally, while Bethenny may be justified in saying some of those thing to Sonja, no one deserves to be treated the way she was treated.


 
well said!


----------



## Sassys

decophile said:


> i can't muster sympathy for sonja.  She lacks humility.  All her being broke, weeping and suffering stems from that and from her sense of entitlement to live a private yacht/island lifestyle. Nope. No sympathy here. I can't take seriously someone who cries about her financial woes while refusing to downsize to a more modest house, and meanwhile name drops and lifestyle condescends to everyone.  She does it all behind a fun, carefree, harmless act, but delusional people like her turn me off. And they're not all that harmless.



amen!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was quite amazed that when Bethenney asked Sonja, very sarcastically about all of failed business ventures and she threw in some bit about the Nigerian football team, Sonja didn't skip a beat answering...  she is so far gone and delusional it's actually quite sad.  Because she has told herself all this foolishness, that now she actually believes it herself.  Even though we can ALL see that ain't nothing happening.

It's like she's mentally lost it.  I'm not making light of mental illness, because it's a touchy subject.  But honestly, she seems like she has checked out of life and booked a continued lifetime stay in her own little world.

I mean she even talked about having to work SO hard to pay for her daughter's boarding school.  Uh, girl!  Stop!  You're not paying for that!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I was quite amazed that when Bethenney asked Sonja, very sarcastically about all of failed business ventures and she threw in some bit about the Nigerian football team, Sonja didn't skip a beat answering...  she is so far gone and delusional it's actually quite sad.  Because she has told herself all this foolishness, that now she actually believes it herself.  Even though we can ALL see that ain't nothing happening.
> 
> It's like she's mentally lost it.  I'm not making light of mental illness, because it's a touchy subject.  But honestly, she seems like she has checked out of life and booked a continued lifetime stay in her own little world.
> 
> *I mean she even talked about having to work SO hard to pay for her daughter's boarding school.  Uh, girl!  Stop!  You're not paying for that*!



I know!! I was like, uh, her father is paying for her school. 

I also, think its hysterical that some people here feel Bethenny was "yelling" at her. Maybe because I am a New Yorker but that was not yelling. Yes, she was wrong to do it in front of the staff, but I saw nothing wrong with what Bethenny did  The tears of woe from Sonja were fake. If Sonja wants to be a hardcore business woman, she needs to grow up and put her big girl panties on.


----------



## Sassys

hotshot said:


> The apartment that JR owned was divine & likely in mint condition on
> a charming quiet block although a couple doors down where there is a syngagogue
> & a wonderful bistro.
> 
> Sonia's is down the street  where the traffic is a little different,IMO&  think
> her townhouse is in dire need of repair (although someone would buy it & gut it)
> she also has a nice garden which is a strong selling point.
> 
> The auction is coming up June 17th at Christies which will be chock full
> of some very rare & unusual furniture, objet, Chanel & other goodies
> including some Faberge that she & Edgar collected



Joan did live on a great block and right next to the park.

As for Sonja's place...I walk by her place everyday going to the gym, Sonja lives on typical upper east side street. Spike lee lives across the street from her. There is a building going up on that street, so Sonja will most likely not be able to sell it for what she wants. No one wants to deal with all that construction for the next 2yrs. There is also construction going on with the townhouse next to hers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I know!! I was like, uh, her father is paying for her school.
> 
> I also, think its hysterical that some people here feel Bethenny was "yelling" at her. Maybe because I am a New Yorker but that was not yelling. Yes, she was wrong to do it in front of the staff, but I saw nothing wrong with what Bethenny did  The tears of woe from Sonja were fake. If Sonja wants to be a hardcore business woman, she needs to grow up and put her big girl panties on.



I don't think it has anything to do with being a New Yorker... that bish was yelling.  

The ship, well I mean the Yacht, for Sonja to be a hardcore business woman, has sailed


----------



## Deco

junqueprincess said:


> No argument from me. I don't think she considers it hell. There are lots of practical choices, but she's not practical she is whimsical, kooky and delusional.



I should clarify that the hell I'm referring to is her perception of her life being in shambles and trying to regain her wealth and status, not her opinion of her townhouse. She strikes me as very unhappy and hiding it all behind a need to look carefree and jovial and youthful. I respect anyone's effort to make a living or improve their life, but Sonja goes about is like it's a joke and talks so much smack that she has destroyed her own credibility. That I don't respect. 

And as much as i disapprove of Bethenny's rude delivery, that wasn't the first time Sonja was accused of being a fraud.  Her $7 million liability in the lawsuit that triggered her bankruptcy involved a finding of fraud for which she was personally charged punitive damages.  Punitive damages are very hard to prove in court.  They're reserved for the most flagrant wrongdoers, and Sonja fit the bill.  So she's not all that innocent.  Perhaps she's just habitually reckless and in her heart of hearts she doesn't mean to harm anyone, but the habitually reckless who refuse to learn from their mistakes do a lot of damage to others.  I think that's what Bethenny was trying to say: Sonja can't pretend to be smart and dumb at the same time. Smart to claim to have started so many businesses and doing international deals and being a sophisticated business woman, and yet dumb to claim ignorance when confronted about a shady move.  The lawsuit she lost is something else she brushes off as too complicated or twisted for her to understand how she got hit with a $7 million liability, but the reality is that she was found liable for breach of contract and defrauding people.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still think Bethenny's anger should have been directed more towards the creator/owner of Tipsy Girl.  Because Sonja has NOTHING to do with the name of it.  She's merely a pawn in it all.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Joan did live on a great block and right next to the park.
> 
> As for Sonja's place...I walk by her place everyday going to the gym, Sonja lives on typical upper east side street. Spike lee lives across the street from her. There is a building going up on that street, so Sonja will most likely not be able to sell it for what she wants. No one wants to deal with all that construction for the next 2yrs. There is also construction going on with the townhouse next to hers.



There are very few blocks in Manhattan that are immune to construction.

I was reading about Joan Rivers triplex.  The buyer is going to do a gut renovation.  There is one other owner in the building, so that won't be very pleasant.  I've had construction next to me for close to three years.  Thank heavens it is ending.

http://nypost.com/2015/08/26/saudi-prince-guts-joan-rivers-haunted-home/


----------



## luvmydiego

I know this is not a popular opinion, but I am with Bethenny on the Tipsy Girl. While I think she could have done it in a more non abrasive way I can appreciate that she was upfront and direct with her feelings. Instead of spending the whole season with gossip and innuendo. She brought Sonja in to help her and get her to grasp what is involved in running a brand. So she was trying to help Sonja succeed, and had good intentions with her. It is just too close for comfort in brand names, and it's not cool to ride the coat tails of a friend or anyone for that matter. 

Sonja claims to have a life brand so why not call the proseco Sonja or Lady Morgan, or something that ties into her so called brand. She is quite delusional and out there in my opinion. Constantly bragging about a life that is now passed as if it's still now. I have a yacht, party with John John, and so on. Don't get me wrong, I felt bad for her when Bethenny said I am done with you. I just feel Sonja brought that on herself by trying to take a shortcut using the popularity of Skinny Girl to jump in with Tipsy Girl.


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvmydiego said:


> I know this is not a popular opinion, but I am with Bethenny on the Tipsy Girl. While I think she could have done it in a more non abrasive way *I can appreciate that she was upfront and direct with her feelings*.



I don't think any of us would diagree with you on this point.  Bethenny lacks tact, that's her problem.  She could have asked Sonja to come to her home or stopped by Sonja's place.  But to do it in front of her employees was just God awful.


----------



## luvmydiego

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think any of us would diagree with you on this point.  Bethenny lacks tact, that's her problem.  She could have asked Sonja to come to her home or stopped by Sonja's place.  But to do it in front of her employees was just God awful.



I totally agree she should not have had that convo in front of employees. It was so uncomfortable to watch so I can only imagine how much worse it was to be in that room. While I think Bethenny was valid in being upset she definitely could have approached it in a more tactful manner. I think Sonja is in the wrong for jumping on Tipsy Girl, but felt bad for her after that meeting. It was so painful to watch. Definitely agree this convo should have been had in private.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The whole situation was just awful.  Sonja is latching on to ANYTHING that will bring her some money, no matter what.  She doesn't research, doesn't vet who she will be working with.  She just goes for the money.  She lacks any sort of business basics.

On another note:
I wonder if because Bethenny has returned, if the other ladies are forbidden from promoting their own business.
Sonja mentioned her Sonja in the City, but we never see her promoting it on the show.  We never hear much about Ramona Pino, nothing on LuAnn's QVC or HSN line


----------



## lucywife

luvmydiego said:


> I know this is not a popular opinion, but I am with Bethenny on the Tipsy Girl. While I think she could have done it in a more non abrasive way I can appreciate that she was upfront and direct with her feelings. Instead of spending the whole season with gossip and innuendo. She brought Sonja in to help her and get her to grasp what is involved in running a brand. So she was trying to help Sonja succeed, and had good intentions with her. It is just too close for comfort in brand names, and it's not cool to ride the coat tails of a friend or anyone for that matter.
> 
> Sonja claims to have a life brand so why not call the proseco Sonja or Lady Morgan, or something that ties into her so called brand. She is quite delusional and out there in my opinion. Constantly bragging about a life that is now passed as if it's still now. I have a yacht, party with John John, and so on. Don't get me wrong, I felt bad for her when Bethenny said I am done with you. I just feel Sonja brought that on herself by trying to take a shortcut using the popularity of Skinny Girl to jump in with Tipsy Girl.


 well, no good did goes unpunished. 
I understand why Bethenny is upset, Tipsy Girl is a bit too close for comfort, but she can't prevent something like that from happening, can she? There is enough place for everybody, really. 
Instead, as usual, Bethenny overreacted, made herself look like a total b*tch, and unwillingly promoted Tipsy Girl because she considered it a competition. A win for Sonja.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> *I also, think its hysterical that some people here feel Bethenny was "yelling" at her.* Maybe because I am a New Yorker but that was not yelling. Yes, she was wrong to do it in front of the staff, but I saw nothing wrong with what Bethenny did  The tears of woe from Sonja were fake. If Sonja wants to be a hardcore business woman, she needs to grow up and put her big girl panties on.



This is exactly what I've been thinking reading the last few pages. Huh?? Yelling?? Who raised their voice in that scene?? Did I miss something?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> This is exactly what I've been thinking reading the last few pages. Huh?? Yelling?? Who raised their voice in that scene?? Did I miss something?



uh, you didn't hear Bethenny raise her voice.  I mean she wasn't screaming at the top of her lungs, but she did get a little loud


----------



## slang

mundodabolsa said:


> This is exactly what I've been thinking reading the last few pages. Huh?? Yelling?? Who raised their voice in that scene?? Did I miss something?



I agree. I re-watched that scene and there is no yelling at all. Bethenny seemed terribly hurt and remarkably calm like she just wanted to get her thoughts out no matter what


----------



## Sassys

mundodabolsa said:


> This is exactly what I've been thinking reading the last few pages. Huh?? Yelling?? Who raised their voice in that scene?? Did I miss something?





slang said:


> I agree. I re-watched that scene and there is no yelling at all. Bethenny seemed terribly hurt and remarkably calm like she just wanted to get her thoughts out no matter what



Agree, being stern with someone is not yelling. Dorinda and Ramona were yelling, Bethenny not once raised her voice.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I still think Bethenny's anger should have been directed more towards the creator/owner of Tipsy Girl.  Because Sonja has NOTHING to do with the name of it.  She's merely a pawn in it all.



Sonja should have the common sense not to go there. IMO it is morally wrong.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Sonja should have the common sense not to go there. IMO it is morally wrong.



common sense, isn't so common..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Agree, being stern with someone is not yelling. Dorinda and Ramona were yelling, Bethenny not once raised her voice.



Dorinda - I like her for some reason,  but my girl can't hold her liquor!  When you drink, yell, scream, slur AND spit - it's time to say 'enough'


----------



## Vanilla Bean

luvmydiego said:


> Sonja claims to have a life brand so why not call the proseco Sonja or *Lady Morgan*, or something that ties into her so called brand.



And then Captain Morgan could go after her.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Dorinda - I like her for some reason,  but my girl can't hold her liquor!  When you drink, yell, scream, slur AND spit - it's time to say 'enough'



I barely understnd what the hell she is saying when she talks with food in her mouth and when she drinks. I am always straining to hear WTF she is saying.


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> Sonja should have the common sense not to go there. IMO it is morally wrong.



Yes, and Sonja is crazy like a fox.  She immediately said her partner came up with and trademarked the name.  If she knew it was trademarked, she knew SkinnyGirl would be upset enough to look into it.

And I think Beth already knew about the trademark (having tried to get it for her company to stop TipsyGirl) and that was what made her especially pissed.


----------



## slang

Everyone talks about Bethenney being nasty, but Dorinda can get pretty nasty too (even when sober).
She really went in for Ramona at Carole's psychic party and wouldn't let go!
Ramona said a dumb thing about John and Dorinda had every right to be mad but she went low and dirty bringing up Mario leaving Ramona for another woman etc. 
I bet her private fights with John are epic!


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Everyone talks about Bethenney being nasty, but Dorinda can get pretty nasty too (even when sober).
> She really went in for Ramona at Carole's psychic party and wouldn't let go!
> Ramona said a dumb thing about John and Dorinda had every right to be mad but she went low and dirty bringing up Mario leaving Ramona for another woman etc.
> I bet her private fights with John are epic!



I imagine they fight like cats and dogs!  my spidey senses tell me drinking and drugs are involved.  They both go from 0-100 real quick!

HAs anyone noticed the way Dorinda talks?  Like she may have or had a hearing problem


----------



## needloub

slang said:


> Everyone talks about Bethenney being nasty, but Dorinda can get pretty nasty too (even when sober).
> *She really went in for Ramona at Carole's psychic party and wouldn't let go!*
> Ramona said a dumb thing about John and Dorinda had every right to be mad but she went low and dirty bringing up Mario leaving Ramona for another woman etc.
> I bet her private fights with John are epic!



That has been my favorite scene of the season thus far! Dorinda was fed up...you can't keep poking the bear and not expect a reaction.  I like Dorinda because she will tell you how she feels right then and there...unlike someone like Bethenny who talks about it with EVERYONE and then talks to you.  It seems as her bank account got bigger, so did her head and "expert" opinions about everything...


----------



## cocochanellova

Saw Jules on the street today in NYC. The larger male in the pic was doing a mini photo shoot in front of her building on 19th street. She was event more painfully thin in person


----------



## DC-Cutie

I notice when Dorinda has had it, she sits with her legs apart, ready to GO IN and let have!!


----------



## Jayne1

cocochanellova said:


> Saw Jules on the street today in NYC. The larger male in the pic was doing a mini photo shoot in front of her building on 19th street. She was event more painfully thin in person
> View attachment 3364454



I love seeing real candids -- thanks!


----------



## lucywife

needloub said:


> that has been my favorite scene of the season thus far! Dorinda was fed up...you can't keep poking the bear and not expect a reaction.  I like dorinda because she will tell you how she feels right then and there...unlike someone like bethenny who talks about it with everyone and then talks to you.  It seems as her bank account got bigger, so did her head and "expert" opinions about everything...


 +1


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I imagine they fight like cats and dogs!  my spidey senses tell me drinking and drugs are involved.  They both go from 0-100 real quick!
> 
> HAs anyone noticed the way Dorinda talks?  Like she may have or had a hearing problem




I wouldn't be surprised if drugs were involved either. She's a little much for a woman who claims her limit is 2 drinks!


----------



## cocochanellova

slang said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if drugs were involved either. She's a little much for a woman who claims her limit is 2 drinks!



Yes, I saw her and her daughter with the crazy eyebrows at La Samanna in St. Martin last November, They both chained smoked, drank like fish, and were extremely loud. The hotel has only 80 rooms so I ran into her everywhere. They definitely seemed like they were both on something. However, she looked great for her age!


----------



## Megs

I rewatched the scene about Tipsy Girl and I was expecting worse from Bethenny. I thought Sonja went in playing oblivious - bc obviously the names are close. 

I don't think the issue is that Bethenny is that worried about money, her business seems to do well especially with the buyout, but it would be hurtful that a friend whom you invited into important personal biz meetings trying to help her ends up starting a "competitive" business and using a similar name. 

Dorinda and John def have something going on. I've never 'seen' people fight and leave one another on dates so often


----------



## caitlin1214

I can see that. It would be like if someone got really involved on here only to turn around to create The Handbag Forum.


I didn't realize that Bethenney took the time to teach Sonja about the business. Bethenney still bugs me. I still don't think she owns the name Girl in a brand and there's room for both of them. But Sonja should have given Bethenney some sort of head's-up before all this went down.


----------



## slang

cocochanellova said:


> Yes, I saw her and her daughter with the crazy eyebrows at La Samanna in St. Martin last November, They both chained smoked, drank like fish, and were extremely loud. The hotel has only 80 rooms so I ran into her everywhere. They definitely seemed like they were both on something. However, she looked great for her age!



Interesting! I can totally see them being extremely loud...
She does seem to have nice skin for someone who smokes and drinks so much though, lucky her!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm in NYC for the next week, I think I might just stroll by Lady Morgan's spot...  see what all she got going on over there.  LOL


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm in NYC for the next week, I think I might just stroll by Lady Morgan's spot...  see what all she got going on over there.  LOL



Her house or the new TipsyGirl restaurant?


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Her house or the new TipsyGirl restaurant?



her house.  Is the restaurant open?


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> her house.  Is the restaurant open?



She posted a pic of the restaurant with the sign up BUT said the restaurant isn't open yet - waiting for the alcohol product to arrive


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> her house.  Is the restaurant open?



I found the pic - from Instagram...restaurant not opened as no liquor license and no actual liquor yet


----------



## chaneljewel

I think Dorinda gets loud and obnoxious a lot!  She's annoying when it happens.  
I'm not a Sonya fan, but Betheny's ego is way past big!  She's worked hard to get where she is in business, but is SO opinionated.  She never lets anyone have a chance to voice her opinion if it's different from hers.  Just gets aggravating.


----------



## sgj99

Graw said:


> To be an only child for nearly 30 years!  John is 30 years Sonja's senior.  I bet she never thought they would divorce.



She was his fourth wife.  That says he has a problem with making a lasting commitment.  also, their marriage lasted only nine years which was the longest of his four marriages.  how could she really think that he wouldn't get tired and toss her aside like he did the others?  his previous history of the other wives should have been a huge red flag to her.


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> Interesting! I can totally see them being extremely loud...
> *She does seem to have nice skin for someone who smokes and drinks so much though, lucky her!*



i've thought so too.  at least in the interviews she has smooth flawless skin.  now, maybe that's just good makeup and lighting but it looks great.


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> She was his fourth wife.  That says he has a problem with making a lasting commitment.  also, their marriage lasted only nine years which was the longest of his four marriages.  how could she really think that he wouldn't get tired and toss her aside like he did the others?  his previous history of the other wives should have been a huge red flag to her.



Interesting to hear something about her ex - thanks

How can wife #4 feel any security?


----------



## girlonthecoast

I rewatched the last episode and the thing I don't understand is that when Sonja is asking about the office Bethany said there was a conference room in the back along with a bedroom. Couldn't Sonja and Bethany have hashed things out in the conference room instead of out there in the open with the staff watching?

Also I don't know if this was brought up before but is are Skinny Girl's offices in an apartment?


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> her house.  Is the restaurant open?




You are going to walk by so fast and not realize you've past her home. 



slang said:


> I found the pic - from Instagram...restaurant not opened as no liquor license and no actual liquor yet




Ladies, we should go to the grand opening!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> She was his fourth wife.  That says he has a problem with making a lasting commitment.  also, their marriage lasted only nine years which was the longest of his four marriages.  how could she really think that he wouldn't get tired and toss her aside like he did the others?  his previous history of the other wives should have been a huge red flag to her.


She rolled the dice.  I'm sure she had pre nup.  How generous it was, I don't know and I've heard he's been a real cheapstake and ***. But if she was smarter she could have had a very nice lifestyle even after the divorce, instead she made a lot of stupid business decisions that nearly bankrupted her and she continues to live beyond her means and invest in dubious business deals (the clothing line, the cabaret, whatever).  I hope TipsyGirl works outs for her - but I wonder how much she is really making out of the deal.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

girlonthecoast said:


> I rewatched the last episode and the thing I don't understand is that when Sonja is asking about the office Bethany said there was a conference room in the back along with a bedroom. Couldn't Sonja and Bethany have hashed things out in the conference room instead of out there in the open with the staff watching?
> 
> Also I don't know if this was brought up before but is are Skinny Girl's offices in an apartment?



I remember Bethany saying she wanted something more informal and "homey" than a regular office. But I do find it a strange set up.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

caitlin1214 said:


> I can see that. It would be like if someone got really involved on here only to turn around to create The Handbag Forum.
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that Bethenney took the time to teach Sonja about the business. Bethenney still bugs me. I still don't think she owns the name Girl in a brand and there's room for both of them. But Sonja should have given Bethenney some sort of head's-up before all this went down.


 
I do recall last season that Bethany did invite Sonja to attend some business meetings and Bethany did have some meetings with Sonja's team but I got the impression that this was more for camera time than anything else.  Personally, I can't see Bethany going out of her way to help anyone.   So I don't buy the story that Bethany feels betrayed because she helped Sonja.  I think the whole scene with Sonja made Bethany look very very weak, having a *****y tantrum, its like she doesn't have any confidence in her own brand.


----------



## lucywife

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think the whole scene with Sonja made Bethany look very very weak, having a *****y tantrum, its like she doesn't have any confidence in her own brand.


 I've got the same impression. Bethenny needs to grow up, nobody owes her any loyalty, and speaking of what is moral and immoral is really naive in this contest, who does she think she is? A fake housewife from Bravo reality show and so is Sonja and everybody else, Bethenny had to trademark words "girl" and "skinny" if she is so paranoid. Although, Sonja and the crew could of come up with something elegant.
Skinny girl with its red logo feels just like Bethenny-abrasive, cartoonish, and with no depth to it.


----------



## cdtracing

lucywife said:


> i've got the same impression. Bethenny needs to grow up, nobody owes her any loyalty, and speaking of what is moral and immoral is really naive in this contest, who does she think she is? A fake housewife from bravo reality show and so is sonja and everybody else, bethenny had to trademark words "girl" and "skinny" if she is so paranoid. Although, sonja and the crew could of come up with something elegant.
> Skinny girl with its red logo feels just like bethenny-abrasive, cartoonish, and with no depth to it.



+1


----------



## beekmanhill

lucywife said:


> I've got the same impression. Bethenny needs to grow up, nobody owes her any loyalty, and speaking of what is moral and immoral is really naive in this contest, who does she think she is? A fake housewife from Bravo reality show and so is Sonja and everybody else, Bethenny had to trademark words "girl" and "skinny" if she is so paranoid. Although, Sonja and the crew could of come up with something elegant.
> Skinny girl with its red logo feels just like Bethenny-abrasive, cartoonish, and with no depth to it.



Yup.   Good description.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bethanny had her run with Skinny Girl &has done remarkably well.. Way beyond
her dreams would think

Sonia has stepped into the marktplace & she likely too with have her run..

Sonia is more sophisticated (or so she may think so)than Bethanny & all
the advertising , etc will look very different from SG

There's more than enough $$$$ to be made for the two of them & their partners.

While Sonia could have been more upfront with this venture, character & integrity speaks
volumes for both these gals, IYKWIM..


----------



## Megs

girlonthecoast said:


> Also I don't know if this was brought up before but is are Skinny Girl's offices in an apartment?



Ya I think she even mentioned that it was an apartment like set up. 

When we were looking for offices in NYC we saw a lot of offices like that. They were live/work spaces that can be used just as work. We looked at one that was a loft which was pretty cool and a nice set up for a small business.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> I do recall last season that Bethany did invite Sonja to attend some business meetings and Bethany did have some meetings with Sonja's team but I got the impression that this was more for camera time than anything else.  Personally, I can't see Bethany going out of her way to help anyone.   So I don't buy the story that Bethany feels betrayed because she helped Sonja.  I think the whole scene with Sonja made Bethany look very very weak, having a *****y tantrum, its like she doesn't have any confidence in her own brand.



How true, Bethany only cares about herself and her business, I'm sure as you say, camera time would be the only reason Beth would be helping Sonja or anyone.

And as mentioned, there enough business for everyone.


----------



## Graw

Eww, Did Dorinda really say she thinks Ramona wants to sleep with John?  She is being mean to Ramona with all of the Mario left you, you are single commentary.


----------



## horse17

Good for Dorinda.....I like how she is not sucking up to Ramona to repair their friendship...she is so much better off without a toxic idiot in her life..


----------



## Graw

How can they continue to film without Sonja?  Andy is beyond bias.  No other housewife gets to exclude someone.  Thats the awkward part of the franchise.


----------



## slang

Mean move Dorinda not inviting Sonja. You won't exclude LuAnn for Carole but you'll exclude Sonja for Bethenny


----------



## slang

Ewww, I can't believe Luann admitted to sleeping with that crazy Rey guy!


----------



## slang

Graw said:


> How can they continue to film without Sonja?  Andy is beyond bias.  No other housewife gets to exclude someone.  Thats the awkward part of the franchise.



Heather did a trip to London a few seasons back and excluded Ramona. Ramona was upset about not being invited but ironically it was Sonja who told her that not everyone gets invited to everything so basically deal with it


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> Heather did a trip to London a few seasons back and excluded Ramona. Ramona was upset about not being invited but ironically it was Sonja who told her that not everyone gets invited to everything so basically deal with it




One trip, ok.  They are icing Sonja out: Bethany's birthday party, Dorinda in the Berkshires, Bethanys secret santa party ... thats wrong!  You have everyone invited there exchanging gifts sans Sonja?

I like Luann's fiance, he is not easily baited by "drama" and is clearly into her.  What was John referring to about Luann being moist on the phone the first time she spoke to Tom?  Did he think someone would laugh at her being a squirter?  That was ridiculous.  Ramona said she dated Tom?  Tom and Luann say he knows Ramona, but they weren't romantic.  How recent did Ramona date him?  Post Mario, recent.


----------



## Graw

Again Bethany walks in and doesn't close the door! 


How many of them have the same sneakers?


----------



## Graw

Luann enjoys debating/fact checking/shutting Bethany down.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sorry, running commentary as I watch:

I don't know why, but I find the Vice Canisters to be really cute. 

http://www.jonathanadler.com/pottery/by-collection/vice


(The purple Dolls one is my favorite! http://www.jonathanadler.com/gifts/...wvar_20-2400009_color=PurpleandWhite#start=10)



Regular caviar is not kosher. For fish to be kosher, it has to have scales. The sturgeon (the fish that real caviar comes from) does not have scales. 


Salmon roe caviar is.

http://ohr.edu/ask_db/ask_main.php/183/Q4/

The stuff that Jules was eating was the wrong color.


----------



## slang

Graw said:


> One trip, ok.  They are icing Sonja out: Bethany's birthday party, Dorinda in the Berkshires, Bethanys secret santa party ... thats wrong!  You have everyone invited there exchanging gifts sans Sonja?
> 
> I like Luann's fiance, he is not easily baited by "drama" and is clearly into her.  What was John referring to about Luann being moist on the phone the first time she spoke to Tom?  Did he think someone would laugh at her being a squirter?  That was ridiculous.  Ramona said she dated Tom?  Tom and Luann say he knows Ramona, but they weren't romantic.  How recent did Ramona date him?  Post Mario, recent.



I am surprised Dorinda didn't invite Sonja, I would have invited everyone and who ever didn't want to come, don't come...but clearly they "exclude" who they aren't getting along with  - Luann also wasn't invited to Bethenny's secret Santa party, Carole & Bethenny weren't invited to Luanne's dinner party, Luanne and Sonja weren't invited to Carol's psychic party etc.
Bravo should make it mandatory that cast all films together but I guess they don't


----------



## lucywife

Graw said:


> Again Bethany walks in and doesn't close the door!


 I noticed too.


----------



## caitlin1214

Graw said:


> I like Luann's fiance, he is not easily baited by "drama" and is clearly into her.  What was John referring to about Luann being moist on the phone the first time she spoke to Tom?  Did he think someone would laugh at her being a squirter?



It was his attempt at a joke. It was either referring to her ... bedroom activities, or the fact that she sounded breathy over the phone.

The first thing would be really inappropriate to bring up at the dinner table. The second thing is just very clumsy.


----------



## caitlin1214

It's getting to the point now where it's like who cares who thought up Skinnygirl first? Bethenney has the copyright on it. 

Bethenny's very protective of it. You'd think that, with how successful it is, she wouldn't need to be so quick on the defensive about it. Unless something is directly threatening her brand, she doesn't need to be like that.


----------



## lucywife

Wanted to add to the chorus of compliments of Dorinda's skin and her beautiful long neck, stunning, really. 
I like Jules's husband, when Dorinda made a joke that Jules likes shopping and her husband likes paying  for it-his response was something like-it works for us. I like that answer! Speaking of Jules, I wonder if she lived in some deep forest or monastery far away. Her questions -what is this or that?- confuse me.


----------



## qwertyword

lucywife said:


> Wanted to add to the chorus of compliments of Dorinda's skin and her beautiful long neck, stunning, really.
> I like Jules's husband, when Dorinda made a joke that Jules likes shopping and her husband likes paying  for it-his response was something like-it works for us. I like that answer! Speaking of Jules, I wonder if she lived in some deep forest or monastery far away. Her questions -what is this or that?- confuse me.




It's bc Jules is constantly trying to pretend she's too young to know what these ancient gadgets are, like an iPod. Even though she's 34 and fits right into the timeline.


----------



## slang

qwertyword said:


> It's bc Jules is constantly trying to pretend she's too young to know what these ancient gadgets are, like an iPod. Even though she's 34 and fits right into the timeline.



Yeah, I don't buy that she had never heard of an iPod, she's 35y/o not 13y/o so it's totally her generation.
She said she listens to music on her iPhone but what did she listen to music on before the iPhone. The iPhone is only 9 years old, she would have 26y/o when it came out. No way she didn't own one or at least know about it!


----------



## Graw

When she asked what were the Berkshires, where are we?  No one bothered to answer, unless it was a BRAVO edit.


----------



## coconutsboston

Dorinda's outfit on WWHL is rough!


----------



## lucywife

qwertyword said:


> It's bc Jules is constantly trying to pretend she's too young to know what these ancient gadgets are, like an iPod. Even though she's 34 and fits right into the timeline.


Right. she's about 30 years older than she needs to be for to make it believable. iPods are still around, I've seen with my own eyes in Apple Store.


----------



## Graw

Andy couldn't find real sailors during fleet week?  Not that I mind the eye candy


----------



## Jayne1

I really like that the NY women are not caked up with heavy makeup and false eye lashes all the time.

When Dorinda and Sonja went for their walk, both were wearing minimal makeup, just some mascara, gloss, etc.

The HWs from the other franchises freak me out with their drag queen faces to go for a walk or paint a house.


----------



## purseinsanity

Vanilla Bean said:


> And then Captain Morgan could go after her.


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> Frankly, with this behavior now displayed for the world to see what kind of person she really is, I would not spend one penny on any product she selling.  I don't want to support people who are cruel.  Now that she has sold Skinnygirl to Beam, I wonder what her connection is to the brand now.  Will she go & create a new brand?  Looks like she's already well on her way to creating the Turbo Charged Bit*h brand.  She just need a product to push.





Yes, I don't understand that either- what is she doing in her office? Working for Beam or building a new brand or simply beeing there for- what purposes?


----------



## millivanilli

beekmanhill said:


> She only sold the liquor to Beam.  She retained the right to use the SG name on all products other than booze.  And she is still "consulting" at Beam, so she makes money there too.
> 
> She has a pretty clever business model.  She licenses the name to companies who put the SG name on products.  For example SG popcorn is Orville R's.  Apparently it s pretty good.  Frankly why a brand as famous as OR would want her name on their stuff is beyond me, but they do.  She has snack bars, salad dressings, flavored non alcoholic drinks and more.  Many products like shape wear, cosmetics, vitamins, blenders, etc have come and gone in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Her writing career seems to be over.  The first few sold, the last few flopped as her popularity waned.
> 
> And don't forget the talk show she had for a year...........a nightmare of screeching.




ah thank you for clearing that up for me!


----------



## millivanilli

beekmanhill said:


> I'm sure her daughter attends one of the upper crust WASP boarding schools and they are pricey.
> 
> I'm just realizing that her daughter will be an heiress, and we are probably talking a lot of money.  I guess that is Sonja's 401K.





Help me out please- what is an 401K? Retirement money?


----------



## millivanilli

I have to ask... is Bethannys behaving really so shocking for you- no offend, I am just curious.

Except the fact, that this should have taken place behind closed doors, a conversation like that would be quite normal over here, even if not called "moderate". Really.

Actually I was impressed by her not exploding totally after Sonja played the wounded reindeer card.


----------



## millivanilli

Decophile said:


> There are more options available than grey gardens  or a comparable condo.  You can't tell me there's no downsizing from that town home. She can rent, move to Brooklyn or the burbs. She's sitting on millions of dollars but refusing to cash out.  Her hell is of her own making.




Actually if you are broken you will have hughe problems selling your home as:
1.) potentuial buyers can smell it (this is how we say it, it means that the have a sense for negotiations)
2.) and most important: to sell a home you have to do hughe and minor repairs that can sum up to a nice amount.

We sold out house and had to invest thousands of Euros before putting it onto the market- and we hadn't have to fix a lot, just minor things you normally do when you stage your home. Brought us a nice bonus, but you have to have the money to invest. If you don't have it, you'll sell your house under price and nobody wants that. On the other hand we bought a really pretty flat in the city from a broken owner. The price was 100 k under the normal price range of comparable objects and additional 50k Euros under the price he could have asked for (and could get). But he was so broken, that neither the heating nor the electricity nor the water worked properly. Every potential byuer declined except us, even though we are living in an area where flats are highly seeked after and that is the third expensive city to buy a property in whole Europe. 

So, I sort of understand her


----------



## millivanilli

Sassys said:


> .
> 
> I also, think its hysterical that some people here feel Bethenny was "yelling" at her. Maybe because I am a New Yorker but that was not yelling. Yes, she was wrong to do it in front of the staff, but I saw nothing wrong with what Bethenny did  The tears of woe from Sonja were fake. If Sonja wants to be a hardcore business woman, she needs to grow up and put her big girl panties on.




agree


----------



## millivanilli

DC-Cutie said:


> common sense, isn't so common..



hahhaaa that made my day! Sooo true!


----------



## beekmanhill

millivanilli said:


> Help me out please- what is an 401K? Retirement money?



Yes, a 401K is an account in which you save tax free money and withdraw when you are retirement age.  Funds accumulate faster in a tax free account.  There are annual limits to how much you can contribute to such an account.  Many employers match the funds.

Re last night's show, is Sonja going to be left out of any gathering that Bethenny attends?  And now it seems she and LuAnn go at it, so will LuAnn be banned too?  Bethenny is so bitter.  Why is she so upset at Luann, doesn't LuAnn embody her Skinnygirl philosophy of zerof's, free, independent woman, etc?  When did Bethenny get on such a moral high horse?  

I liked LuAnn's guy.  I'd scoop him up very quickly.   

Andy or the show posted a clip on Facebook that shows that LuAnn did use the SG name to order a drink, after Bethenny had said she thinks its a skinny girl's drink.  So you can take it any way you want as to who really called it the name first.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw Dorinda yesterday. Minimal makeup, nice skin. Very pretty lady....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Another disappointing episode.  

I do love seeing Dorinda's Berskshire home though - the house and the countryside look so lovely.

I don't quite understand why Dorinda disinvited Sonja - I believe she was try to diffuse drama - but I don't know why she couldn't call on Bethany and say "behave" - I want both you there so park your Skinnygirl arguments at my the door.

So far, I like Luanne's new boyfriend and how they interact together. She seems to be really in love - she just beams talking about him.  I take this is the guy she is engaged too?

John is a just pig.  Dorinda deserves better.

Looks like Bethany is going after Luann.  Is everyone on Bethany's hitlist?  (other than Carol).

Why more dog poop shots?  Enough already!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ps. I like Sonja's and Lu's scenes together too.  Don't know why Sonja has no heat on in her house but they are fun together without being completely frenetic and over the top as opposed to Sonja and Ramona - when Sonja and Ramona were together I always found them loud and obnoxious.  Makes me wonder if this was more Ramona's influence.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw Dorinda yesterday. Minimal makeup, nice skin. Very pretty lady....



Her skin looks so fabulous.  Where did you see her?


----------



## Graw

beekmanhill said:


> Re last night's show, is Sonja going to be left out of any gathering that Bethenny attends?  And now it seems she and LuAnn go at it, so will LuAnn be banned too?  Bethenny is so bitter.  Why is she so upset at Luann, doesn't LuAnn embody her Skinnygirl philosophy of zerof's, free, independent woman, etc?  When did Bethenny get on such a moral high horse?
> 
> I liked LuAnn's guy.  I'd scoop him up very quickly.
> 
> Andy or the show posted a clip on Facebook that shows that LuAnn did use the SG name to order a drink, after Bethenny had said she thinks its a skinny girl's drink.  So you can take it any way you want as to who really called it the name first.





It's Highschool politics:  Bethany is doing it because she is Carols friend. Carol doesn't like Luann.  Bethany feels Luann badgered Carol on social media.  Queen B feels it's her responsibility to tear her down, hence her multiple references to  sleeping with married men and 20 somethings.

Luann definitely helped Bethany.  Bravo should play the episode again, but if it helps Luann, Andy won't.  The way I remember it  Luann helped Bethany with an ahhhha moment.  It's Bethany's hard work and I'm not sure why she can't just laugh, say yes Lu, you helped/ gave me the confidence about the name.  As we know Bethany was searching for a female role model/ reassurance at that time which Luann provided.  Queen B, give Luann a sizable gift... Pay for a holiday trip.  Whatever!  I actually liked Bethany and supported her, but these last couple episodes it seems she has transformed into omnipotent Jill Zarin.  Perhaps  it's time to bring Jill back.




CanuckBagLover said:


> ps. I like Sonja's and Lu's scenes together too.  Don't know why Sonja has no heat on in her house but they are fun together without being completely frenetic and over the top as opposed to Sonja and Ramona - when Sonja and Ramona were together I always found them loud and obnoxious.  Makes me wonder if this was more Ramona's influence.




Exactly!


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> Another disappointing episode.
> 
> I do love seeing Dorinda's Berskshire home though - the house and the countryside look so lovely.
> 
> I don't quite understand why Dorinda disinvited Sonja - I believe she was try to diffuse drama - but I don't know why she couldn't call on Bethany and say "behave" - I want both you there so park your Skinnygirl arguments at my the door.
> 
> So far, I like Luanne's new boyfriend and how they interact together. She seems to be really in love - she just beams talking about him.  I take this is the guy she is engaged too?
> 
> John is a just pig.  Dorinda deserves better.
> 
> Looks like Bethany is going after Luann.  Is everyone on Bethany's hitlist?  (other than Carol).
> 
> Why more dog poop shots?  Enough already!



I didn't get that either re Dorinda not inviting Sonja.  Its possible Bethenny pulled one of her hissy fits "I'm not filming with her."  Wouldn't surprise me.  Then Bethenny is the one who starts it up with Lu. I was just watching a preview scene in which Bethenny says "I want to leave, I feel uncomfortable."  Dorinda and Carol were catering to her.   Made me laugh.  Dorinda sounded drunk.


----------



## lulilu

When these women are together, it's a free-for-all.  Anything goes and can be said.

No wonder Lu was keeping Tom from everyone.  She knew what they could say about her--Sonja wasn't letting her weasel out of admitting that lunatic guy wasn't just a one night stand, and none of them could be trusted not to talk about her sexual activities.  I don't know what a normal man would see in her, given her rather notorious background, but best wishes to her.

I just can't stand all the confrontations and screaming, and Jules' pathetic posturing for her screen "persona" (innocent younger woman thrown to these mid-aged menopausal lunatics).

SMH


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Her skin looks so fabulous.  Where did you see her?



Near my hotel in NYC.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> I didn't get that either re Dorinda not inviting Sonja.  Its possible Bethenny pulled one of her hissy fits "I'm not filming with her."  Wouldn't surprise me.  Then Bethenny is the one who starts it up with Lu. I was just watching a preview scene in which Bethenny says "I want to leave, I feel uncomfortable."  Dorinda and Carol were catering to her.   Made me laugh.  Dorinda sounded drunk.



Good point about Bethany pulling a hissy fit and saying I'm not filming with Sonja - its exactly the kind of thing she'd pull.  Previews of next weeks show is already giving me a headache.  Drama is one thing but when every show seems to erupt into drunken nasty arguments its no longer entertaining.


----------



## slang

Geez, I'm no Bethenny fan but let's not blame everything on her. Its all on Dorinda for not inviting Sonja to her house, that was her choice - she admitted as such last night on WWHL despite Sonja tweeting up a storm mad at Dorinda for excluding her...


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> Another disappointing episode.
> 
> I do love seeing Dorinda's Berskshire home though - the house and the countryside look so lovely.
> 
> I don't quite understand why Dorinda disinvited Sonja - I believe she was try to diffuse drama - but I don't know why she couldn't call on Bethany and say "behave" - I want both you there so park your Skinnygirl arguments at my the door.
> 
> So far, I like Luanne's new boyfriend and how they interact together. She seems to be really in love - she just beams talking about him.  I take this is the guy she is engaged too?
> 
> John is a just pig.  Dorinda deserves better.
> 
> Looks like Bethany is going after Luann.  Is everyone on Bethany's hitlist?  (other than Carol).
> 
> *Why more dog poop shots?  Enough already*!




holy cow!  we saw like 4 shots of Ramona's dog pooping inside at Dorinda's ... why?  that was so unnecessary and gross!


----------



## beekmanhill

Graw said:


> It's Highschool politics:  Bethany is doing it because she is Carols friend. Carol doesn't like Luann.  Bethany feels Luann badgered Carol on social media.  Queen B feels it's her responsibility to tear her down, hence her multiple references to  sleeping with married men and 20 somethings.
> 
> Luann definitely helped Bethany.  Bravo should play the episode again, but if it helps Luann, Andy won't.  The way I remember it  Luann helped Bethany with an ahhhha moment.  It's Bethany's hard work and I'm not sure why she can't just laugh, say yes Lu, you helped/ gave me the confidence about the name.  As we know Bethany was searching for a female role model/ reassurance at that time which Luann provided.  Queen B, give Luann a sizable gift... Pay for a holiday trip.  Whatever!  I actually liked Bethany and supported her, but these last couple episodes it seems she has transformed into omnipotent Jill Zarin.  Perhaps  it's time to bring Jill back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!



I forgot all about the LuAnn/Carole spat.   I couldn't figure out why B was going after Lu.  

I agree, I think the SG name was an ahhha moment for B while discussisng it with LU and she should give Lu a nice gift.


----------



## forever.elise

Graw said:


> It's Highschool politics:  Bethany is doing it because she is Carols friend. Carol doesn't like Luann.  Bethany feels Luann badgered Carol on social media.  Queen B feels it's her responsibility to tear her down, hence her multiple references to  sleeping with married men and 20 somethings.
> 
> Luann definitely helped Bethany.  Bravo should play the episode again, but if it helps Luann, Andy won't.  The way I remember it  Luann helped Bethany with an ahhhha moment.  It's Bethany's hard work and I'm not sure why she can't just laugh, say yes Lu, you helped/ gave me the confidence about the name.  As we know Bethany was searching for a female role model/ reassurance at that time which Luann provided.  Queen B, give Luann a sizable gift... Pay for a holiday trip.  Whatever!  I actually liked Bethany and supported her, but these last couple episodes it seems she has transformed into omnipotent Jill Zarin.  Perhaps  it's time to bring Jill back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!




Omg bring Jill back!!!! That would be the BEST tv!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

forever.elise said:


> Omg bring Jill back!!!! That would be the BEST tv!!!!!!



Bethenny would quit in a heart beat!  I wish Jill didn't piss Andy off.  otherwise she may have been back already


----------



## forever.elise

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, a 401K is an account in which you save tax free money and withdraw when you are retirement age.  Funds accumulate faster in a tax free account.  There are annual limits to how much you can contribute to such an account.  Many employers match the funds.
> 
> Re last night's show, is Sonja going to be left out of any gathering that Bethenny attends?  And now it seems she and LuAnn go at it, so will LuAnn be banned too?  Bethenny is so bitter.  Why is she so upset at Luann, doesn't LuAnn embody her Skinnygirl philosophy of zerof's, free, independent woman, etc?  When did Bethenny get on such a moral high horse?
> 
> I liked LuAnn's guy.  I'd scoop him up very quickly.
> 
> Andy or the show posted a clip on Facebook that shows that LuAnn did use the SG name to order a drink, after Bethenny had said she thinks its a skinny girl's drink.  So you can take it any way you want as to who really called it the name first.




Hi! Can you post the link to the Facebook clip where LuAnn used the SG name to order a drink? I have been looking and can't find it! THANK YOU!!![emoji8]


----------



## beekmanhill

forever.elise said:


> Hi! Can you post the link to the Facebook clip where LuAnn used the SG name to order a drink? I have been looking and can't find it! THANK YOU!!![emoji8]



It was Twitter, sorry.

Scroll down and you'll see the video.

https://twitter.com/LoveAndyC?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## slang

Huh?, that clip doesn't show Luann naming SG - Bethenny already called it that and was explaining the ingredients to the waitress and Luann asked for the same drink...


----------



## Graw

sgj99 said:


> holy cow!  we saw like 4 shots of Ramona's dog pooping inside at Dorinda's ... why?  that was so unnecessary and gross!



Andy low key despises Ramona  She dismisses him, or has in the past treated him like a doormat and given him enough shade for him to be lost in a rain forrest.  I'll give one example: on live tv not only did she ask who is is sleeping with she gave the impression that his answer would be too obscene for tv.



forever.elise said:


> Omg bring Jill back!!!! That would be the BEST tv!!!!!!



I loved watching Bethany and Jill together having a blast around the city.   When Jill was harsh and unforgiving with Bethany I thought it was over the top, now Bethany is doing the same thing to others!   She would be so much fun to watch if she calmed down a bit and stopped attacking the other women. 

Jill should come back!


----------



## cdtracing

Graw said:


> Andy couldn't find real sailors during fleet week?  Not that I mind the eye candy


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> Good point about Bethany pulling a hissy fit and saying I'm not filming with Sonja - its exactly the kind of thing she'd pull.  Previews of next weeks show is already giving me a headache.  *Drama is one thing but when every show seems to erupt into drunken nasty arguments its no longer entertaining.*



There it is!!!  ITA!!


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> Another disappointing episode.
> 
> I do love seeing Dorinda's Berskshire home though - the house and the countryside look so lovely.
> 
> I don't quite understand why Dorinda disinvited Sonja - I believe she was try to diffuse drama - but I don't know why she couldn't call on Bethany and say "behave" - I want both you there so park your Skinnygirl arguments at my the door.
> 
> So far, I like Luanne's new boyfriend and how they interact together. She seems to be really in love - she just beams talking about him.  I take this is the guy she is engaged too?
> 
> John is a just pig.  Dorinda deserves better.
> 
> Looks like Bethany is going after Luann.  Is everyone on Bethany's hitlist?  (other than Carol).
> 
> *Why more dog poop shots?  Enough already!*





sgj99 said:


> holy cow!  we saw like* 4 shots of Ramona's dog pooping inside at Dorinda's ... why?  that was so unnecessary and gross!*




I swear this must be the Bravo Year of the Real Housewives Dog Sh*t!  Seems like every franchise is obsessed with it!!  Enough!  I have dogs so I don't need to watch a show about dog sh*t!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> I swear this must be the Bravo Year of the Real Housewives Dog Sh*t!  Seems like every franchise is obsessed with it!!  Enough!  I have dogs so I don't need to watch a show about dog sh*t!!


I don't have dogs and still don't want to see dog sh*t on my TV screen!


----------



## Deco

Megs said:


> I rewatched the scene about Tipsy Girl and I was expecting worse from Bethenny. I thought Sonja went in playing oblivious - bc obviously the names are close.
> 
> I don't think the issue is that Bethenny is that worried about money, her business seems to do well especially with the buyout, but it would be hurtful that a friend whom you invited into important personal biz meetings trying to help her ends up starting a "competitive" business and using a similar name.
> 
> Dorinda and John def have something going on. I've never 'seen' people fight and leave one another on dates so often


 very true.  There's really no way Sonja could have been oblivious since the papers had already written up about the similarity of the names. I think her oblivious act and continuing on with naming her businesses enraged Bethenny even more so the rebuke became even more personal.  Bethenny admitted this wasn't a technical trademark infringement, but that her feelings were hurt.  Even that didn't stop Sonja from spouting her delusions, deflections and denials.


----------



## Deco

caitlin1214 said:


> I can see that. *It would be like if someone got really involved on here only to turn around to create The Handbag Forum.*
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that Bethenney took the time to teach Sonja about the business. Bethenney still bugs me. I still don't think she owns the name Girl in a brand and there's room for both of them. But Sonja should have given Bethenney some sort of head's-up before all this went down.


 In a nutshell....


----------



## Deco

slang said:


> Ewww, I can't believe Luann admitted to sleeping with that crazy Rey guy!


 I thought that crazy Rey guy was gay.  I know I know, we always say this about all the men on the RH shows... But he really seemed gay to me, and looked like all the love for Lu he was professing and his antics were to on camera.


----------



## cdtracing

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't have dogs and still don't want to see dog sh*t on my TV screen!



  No, I don't care to watch all the Housewives dogs take a poop.  While it is a natural function, it's not necessary to put it on the show...a waste of air time.  Their dogs don't poop any different than mine, other than the fact that I have large dogs so they leave larger land mines.  It just goes to show how much these shows have fallen into disgrace.  Apparently, Andy & the writer's can't come up with anything better than drunken cat fights, whorish behavior, & dog sh*t to entertain the viewer.  Looks to me like these franchises has run their course.


----------



## Graw

Ramona knew full and well that Luann was mingling with a man she went on a date with.  She wanted to shame Luann on camera because of the rumors she heard.  It stings that he prefers Lu to Ramona.

Luann doesn't have a choice, she has to mention Rey.  He clearly didn't have a problem with being on tv and purposely putting his hands in Dorindas face with full knowledge he was being recorded.  He had to sign papers for Bravo to show his face or he would be a blur like the shocked people walking by on the street.

It seems he likes to post picture of The good times he shared with Luann. 








Decophile said:


> I thought that crazy Rey guy was gay.  I know I know, we always say this about all the men on the RH shows... But he really seemed gay to me, and looked like all the love for Lu he was professing and his antics were to on camera.




We don't know that he is not. Even Andy pursed his lips on Wwhl when that was mentioned with Lu and Rappaport.


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> I thought that crazy Rey guy was gay.  I know I know, we always say this about all the men on the RH shows... But he really seemed gay to me, and looked like all the love for Lu he was professing and his antics were to on camera.



I thought he was gay too.  I thought his mannerisms were very effeminate.  And did you notice how he was getting right in their faces when he talked to them, not to the side like he was talking in their ear but right in their face??  YUCK...booze breath.  I though he was a set up by the producers or Andy, especially when he said he had a charity to help "poor people".  Not a charity to raise money to help the homeless, the disadvantaged, abused women/children, ect....just poor people.  WTF????


----------



## bisbee

Sassys said:


> I know!! I was like, uh, her father is paying for her school.
> 
> I also, think its hysterical that some people here feel Bethenny was "yelling" at her. Maybe because I am a New Yorker but that was not yelling. Yes, she was wrong to do it in front of the staff, but I saw nothing wrong with what Bethenny did  The tears of woe from Sonja were fake. If Sonja wants to be a hardcore business woman, she needs to grow up and put her big girl panties on.



I finally watched that episode last night...I was away.  Couldn't imagine what took place after reading so many extremely negative comments on here...but I didn't see what was so horrible, other than the fact she should have done it in private.  Sonja is delusional...Bethenny has tried to "mentor" her in the past...I can understand totally why she was at her wits end!  I wanted to grab Sonja and shake her!

Glad I'm not the only one...


----------



## Graw

cdtracing said:


> I thought he was gay too.  I thought his mannerisms were very effeminate.  And did you notice how he was getting right in their faces when he talked to them, not to the side like he was talking in their ear but right in their face??  YUCK...booze breath.  I though he was a set up by the producers or Andy, especially when he said he had a* charity to help "poor people".  Not a charity to raise money to help the homeless, the disadvantaged, abused women/children, ect....just poor people.*  WTF????



I thought this was horrendous as well.  I am sure he trying to get his own spin off now.


----------



## DiorT

After watching Bethanny go off on Sonja and seeing all the product placement in the office, I actually googled skinny girl and the only product it looks like Beth is shilling on the site are some protein bars...that was it.  None of any of the other products strategically placed around when she is on camera.


----------



## DiorT

And man, Luann was really annoyed that Beth copied her haircut....damn..going on and on....


----------



## Love Of My Life

lulilu said:


> When these women are together, it's a free-for-all.  Anything goes and can be said.
> 
> No wonder Lu was keeping Tom from everyone.  She knew what they could say about her--Sonja wasn't letting her weasel out of admitting that lunatic guy wasn't just a one night stand, and none of them could be trusted not to talk about her sexual activities.  I don't know what a normal man would see in her, given her rather notorious background, but best wishes to her.
> 
> I just can't stand all the confrontations and screaming, and Jules' pathetic posturing for her screen "persona" (innocent younger woman thrown to these mid-aged menopausal lunatics).
> 
> SMH





Agree here.. Lu had big reservations about introducing Tom to the girls
because she knew they would be mean & jealous.

These are really dysfunctional women who don't flatter themselves
at all with their bad behavior, gossiping about each other, back stabbing
each other, creating "stories" about each others past.

I'm waiting for Ramona to refer to Sonia & LuAnn as the Lincoln Tunnel
having so many men in their lives....not that Ramona doesn't have an
interesting history with men


----------



## Glitterandstuds

How many times are we going to hear Ramona say she went on a few dates with Tom?? She's going to be salty because she couldn't keep him and now he's with Lu

Tom was rather Handsome as well.

Also Bethanny is just miserable UGH and seriously Ramona and Tom went out a couple of times and now he's the EX??? WOW


----------



## Deco

I'm finding Ramona vulgar this season.  She's always been unedited and offensive, but there was also a certain prudishness to her.  That's gone flying out the window.  She regularly makes me cringe with the things she says, especially given her delivery.  I find Ramona completely asexual.  There's nothing sexy or sensuous about her.  So when she makes vulgar comments, they seem truckstoppy, or like a construction worker's vulgar cat calls, not a liberated or empowered woman's expression of her sexuality.


Come to think of it, I see Bethenny that way also.


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> I thought he was gay too.  I thought his mannerisms were very effeminate.  And did you notice how he was getting right in their faces when he talked to them, not to the side like he was talking in their ear but right in their face??  YUCK...booze breath. * I though he was a set up by the producers or Andy, especially when he said he had a charity to help "poor people".  Not a charity to raise money to help the homeless, the disadvantaged, abused women/children, ect....just poor people.  WTF?*???


 True  That is a very strange way of saying it.  "Poor people" makes it sound like he thinks poverty is not a circumstance or phase, but a personal characteristic.  Like saying "I help stupid people" instead of "I raise funds for education".


----------



## Love Of My Life

Decophile said:


> I'm finding Ramona vulgar this season.  She's always been unedited and offensive, but there was also a certain prudishness to her.  That's gone flying out the window.  She regularly makes me cringe with the things she says, especially given her delivery.  I find Ramona completely asexual.  There's nothing sexy or sensuous about her.  So when she makes vulgar comments, they seem truckstoppy, or like a construction worker's vulgar cat calls, not a liberated or empowered woman's expression of her sexuality.
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, I see Bethenny that way also.



Spot on... Would also think their family members especially LuAnn
& Ramona's kids would be "embarassed" by the things that come out of
their mother's mouths...

Bethanny is just angry , exudes bad behavior & is out of control & it shows
in almost every episode...Think many men would find this very off putting
for a relationship..


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> True  That is a very strange way of saying it.  "Poor people" makes it sound like* he thinks poverty is not a circumstance or phase, but a personal characteristic.*  Like saying "I help stupid people" instead of "I raise funds for education".



  Exactly!!  I thought the way he said it was so odd.  Like saying I have a charity to help people with blue eyes or brown hair or big noses.  It was such a random comment that had nothing to do with anything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I watched a previous episode today, when Bethenny went to the jewelry store. Lo and behold, the owners opened a bottle of skinny girl!  

I'm So over all her product placement.


----------



## RueMonge

Decophile said:


> True  That is a very strange way of saying it.  "Poor people" makes it sound like he thinks poverty is not a circumstance or phase, but a personal characteristic.  Like saying "I help stupid people" instead of "I raise funds for education".



I thought someone referred to him as Croatian.  Maybe English is not his first language.


----------



## cdtracing

Graw said:


> Ramona knew full and well that Luann was mingling with a man she went on a date with.  She wanted to shame Luann on camera because of the rumors she heard.  It stings that he prefers Lu to Ramona.
> 
> Luann doesn't have a choice, she has to mention Rey.  He clearly didn't have a problem with being on tv and purposely putting his hands in Dorindas face with full knowledge he was being recorded.  He had to sign papers for Bravo to show his face or he would be a blur like the shocked people walking by on the street.
> 
> *It seems he likes to post picture of The good times he shared with Luann*.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know that he is not. Even Andy pursed his lips on Wwhl when that was mentioned with Lu and Rappaport.




In reading Rey's comments about himself....socialite, fashionisto, jet setter, philanthropist....he forgot to mention narcissist.   .


----------



## Dawn

I finally got through the most recent episode. I like Lu with Tom - they seemed genuinely into each other at dinner and he seemed SO NORMAL, especially compared to Hot Mess Rey. Jules made me  when she tried to turn the attention to her "that's what they say about us!"...sure Jules. Sure.

Holy cow, the last few minutes were crazy. There is so much tension and animosity between some of these women! B has to bring up the Skinnygirl idea and throw shade at Lu?  Bethenny just does not know what to squash something and bring it up at an appropriate time. And after all these years, she is confronting Lu about it now? I don't understand. It looks like everything is going to go to crap really fast and I don't blame Dorinda for being pissed. I think the common drama denominator lately has been Bethenny and I hate to even say that because I like her. Her truthful nature has quickly turned into not giving a dang about what she says, how she says it, or how her words could hurt. And honestly, if she had more tact and talked to people at the appropriate time about things, it would be a little less bitter of a pill to swallow. But she doesn't seem to care about anything but getting those digs in. I hate to see that.


----------



## Tropigal3

CanuckBagLover said:


> John is a just pig.  Dorinda deserves better.


 
He really is.  She REALLY does.

Whatever it is that she sees in him it sure isn't apparent on the show.  He's more often show to inappropriate but I guess editing makes for more drama.


----------



## millivanilli

just watching the last episode..

Officially  member of Team Bethanny: " that's like the blind leading the deaf".

 I had to laugh SO hard.


----------



## Dawn

millivanilli said:


> just watching the last episode..
> 
> Officially  member of Team Bethanny: " that's like the blind leading the deaf".
> 
> I had to laugh SO hard.



While I agree (100%!!), it just seemed so rude and Lu was obviously offended. Yes, it's ridiculous for Lu to proclaim wanting to mentor Sonya but Bethenny seemed to think it was the funniest thing she's ever heard. I probably would have been offended too but I think Lu handled it pretty well. Ugh, why am I defending LuAnn. I don't even like her much.


----------



## millivanilli

Dawn said:


> While I agree (100%!!), it just seemed so rude and Lu was obviously offended. Yes, it's ridiculous for Lu to proclaim wanting to mentor Sonya but Bethenny seemed to think it was the funniest thing she's ever heard. I probably would have been offended too but I think Lu handled it pretty well. Ugh, why am I defending LuAnn. I don't even like her much.



but you have to admit that Lu is always offended by anything- the haircut, the friend dating her chef, the yelling at her when she brougt (married unknown) men into the house, the....

The list goes on and on.

I totally agree that Bethannys behaviour could be better and that she might seem rude and nasty and sometimes even bullying and *****y, but during the last episodes (or even season, I don't know) I have a feeling that the whole show is only about " what can I get upset about now and whom can I yell at now". 

Nevertheless watching RHOxx is therapy for me, as I don't get upset so easily. So I can learn a bunch of things.

 I think Luann should stop the " treat me with respect as I have manners...(and you don't)".. Actually she has no manners imo.

You neither date a man a friend was with, nor do you bring foreign men into a house that you share with your friend, nor do you start a fight via social media, nor do you doublegift a gift, nor do you claim to be the name giver of a brand name nor... and so on.



But I totally agree with you, the attitude was not the very best of Bethanny. I rewatched the scene (thanks amazon) and it looked a little bit acted out, so you are right.


----------



## Dawn

millivanilli said:


> but you have to admit that Lu is always offended by anything- the haircut, the friend dating her chef, the yelling at her when she brougt (married unknown) men into the house, the....
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> I totally agree that Bethannys behaviour could be better and that she might seem rude and nasty and sometimes even bullying and *****y, but during the last episodes (or even season, I don't know) I have a feeling that the whole show is only about " what can I get upset about now and whom can I yell at now".
> 
> Nevertheless watching RHOxx is therapy for me, as I don't get upset so easily. So I can learn a bunch of things.
> 
> I think Luann should stop the " treat me with respect as I have manners...(and you don't)".. Actually she has no manners imo.
> 
> You neither date a man a friend was with, nor do you bring foreign men into a house that you share with your friend, nor do you start a fight via social media, nor do you doublegift a gift, nor do you claim to be the name giver of a brand name nor... and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> But I totally agree with you, the attitude was not the very best of Bethanny. I rewatched the scene (thanks amazon) and it looked a little bit acted out, so you are right.




haha! All very very good points and exactly why I'm not a big fan of hers! I forgot about the hair cut comments!  

I think my favorite Lu moment will always be "don't be like, all uncool" hahahhaa - Ohhhhh LuAnn....she wants SO much to be the coolest, the best mannered, etc, but needs a lot of work. They ALL DO.


----------



## beekmanhill

Dawn said:


> While I agree (100%!!), it just seemed so rude and Lu was obviously offended. Yes, it's ridiculous for Lu to proclaim wanting to mentor Sonya but Bethenny seemed to think it was the funniest thing she's ever heard. I probably would have been offended too but I think Lu handled it pretty well. Ugh, why am I defending LuAnn. I don't even like her much.



I think there is a lot of rancor between LuAnn and Bethenny.   When LuAnn and Sonja were holding out (and Ramona too for a while), Bethenny made several public statements that they would have to cave because they had nothing else going on and no negotiating power.  That had to rankle.


----------



## Dawn

beekmanhill said:


> I think there is a lot of rancor between LuAnn and Bethenny.   When LuAnn and Sonja were holding out (and Ramona too for a while), Bethenny made several public statements that they would have to cave because they had nothing else going on and no negotiating power.  That had to rankle.



ahhhhhh ok ok. I didn't know that part. Thanks!


----------



## swags

Bethenny is so abrasive this season. Can't be funny without it being an insult to someone else. Ramona is more obnoxious too. Dorinda should not have disinvited Sonja. These ladies really do seem scared of being on the outs with Bethenny. 

Someone ought to make a drink called Housewife Girl. you drink some and turn into a raging lunatic.

Was prone to defend John before but I can't now. He really does seem to make people uncomfortable with his cringe worthy comments.


----------



## millivanilli

Dawn said:


> haha! All very very good points and exactly why I'm not a big fan of hers! I forgot about the hair cut comments!
> 
> I think my favorite Lu moment will always be "don't be like, all uncool" hahahhaa - Ohhhhh LuAnn....she wants SO much to be the coolest, the best mannered, etc, but needs a lot of work. They ALL DO.




Absolutely! We could start with " how to behave in public" hahaaa.

Ok, the best mannered, and I even can't believe writing this, is Carole. Nevertheless I am not a hughe fan of hers, she never behaved so poorly as the other "ladies" did. 


So. perhaps the countess needs to take classes from the princess.



And yes, the "don't be ...all...uncool" was hilarious!


----------



## beekmanhill

Dawn said:


> ahhhhhh ok ok. I didn't know that part. Thanks!



This is a article that explains about the holdouts, etc.

http://www.realitytea.com/2015/11/1...-demoted-friends-real-housewives-of-new-york/


----------



## Love Of My Life

swags said:


> Bethenny is so abrasive this season. Can't be funny without it being an insult to someone else. Ramona is more obnoxious too. Dorinda should not have disinvited Sonja. These ladies really do seem scared of being on the outs with Bethenny.
> 
> Someone ought to make a drink called Housewife Girl. you drink some and turn into a raging lunatic.
> 
> Was prone to defend John before but I can't now. He really does seem to make people uncomfortable with his cringe worthy comments.





LOL... they are all raging lunatics!! They need more than drink to make
them seem normal..

It's not an engaging season for sure.. Lots & lots of mean spiritedness
& *****iness, IMO

Think that if Sonia was invited to Dorinda, Bethanny would have made her
her whipping post & then some..

You go to someone's home as a guest, the last thing anyone would want
is a screaming & yelling match.. These girls  are so unfiltered, who knows
who is going to beat each other up emotionally..


----------



## slang

Interesting that Lu didn't invite Sonja to her dinner where she introduced her friends to Tom.
I guess that's because Sonja already knows him as she dated him as well. But still, Sonja is her friend and she's staying in her house, she should have told Sonja before anyone else


----------



## sgj99

beekmanhill said:


> ]I think there is a lot of rancor between LuAnn and Bethenny.   [/B]When LuAnn and Sonja were holding out (and Ramona too for a while), Bethenny made several public statements that they would have to cave because they had nothing else going on and no negotiating power.  That had to rankle.


 
I think Luanne hates that Bethanny left then came back with full status and embraced by Andy and Bravo as the one to save the show.  Luanne was demoted a few seasons ago and had to work to get her status as full cast member back.  I could be reading too much into this but Luanne holds on to perceived slights.


and the haircut comment was ridiculous!  Bethanny's hair style is not the same as Luanne's.


----------



## Sassys

Do these women not walk their dogs? How you are going to bring your dog to someone's house and let them crap all over the place. That is nasty as hell and I'm sorry, your dog has to leave my house. Ramona couldn't put her dog in the Kennel for two nights??? There are plenty of Kennel's in her neighborhood.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> Do these women not walk their dogs? How you are going to bring your dog to someone's house and let them crap all over the place. That is nasty as hell and I'm sorry, your dog has to leave my house. Ramona couldn't put her dog in the Kennel for two nights??? There are plenty of Kennel's in her neighborhood.




If the dog was invited then she should have had a pee and poop walk before going into Dorindaa house. I bet someone else usually walks the dog for Ramona.


----------



## millivanilli

swags said:


> Someone ought to make a drink called Housewife Girl. you drink some and turn into a raging lunatic.
> 
> .




I'd buy it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> Someone ought to make a drink called Housewife Girl. you drink some and turn into a raging lunatic.



that must be what Vicki from OC is selling.. because she is a complete lunatic!  Oh wait, she's naturally off the rails


----------



## Graw

swags said:


> If the dog was invited then she should have had a pee and poop walk before going into Dorindaa house.




As a basic courtesy.  


I also believe the reason why Dorinda breaks down/ cries/ becomes defensive when Ramona makes disparaging remarks about John is because Ramona knows Dorinda to her core and she can't lie/hide/ sugar coat/ pretend everything is under control when in reality it's bursting at the seams.


----------



## Dawn

slang said:


> Interesting that Lu didn't invite Sonja to her dinner where she introduced her friends to Tom.
> I guess that's because Sonja already knows him as she dated him as well. But still, Sonja is her friend and she's staying in her house, she should have told Sonja before anyone else



So Sonja dated Tom too? I thought it was Ramona? Or was it BOTH?


----------



## slang

Dawn said:


> So Sonja dated Tom too? I thought it was Ramona? Or was it BOTH?



I just read an interview Ramona did yesterday where she said Sonja was dating him too! She said he was sleeping at Sonja's when Luann first moved in and was actually "dating" Sonja for awhile but we never saw him as Sonja wasn't filming at the time (she was the last one to sign her Bravo contract and start filming).
Hmmm, sounds like he really wanted to be on the show, dating all 3 cast members within 3 months of each other.
Also pretty low of Luann, she knows he's been seeing Sonja too - I guess that's why she wouldn't tell Sonja the name of her new man.


----------



## millivanilli

Dawn said:


> So Sonja dated Tom too? I thought it was Ramona? Or was it BOTH?



you won't know as they tend to play the "hand me down your husband"-game.


----------



## swags

The three of them seem like the horniest broads.  They talk about their walks of shame but they don't really feel any shame at all. Ramona pretends she is not as slutty as Sonja and Lu but I think she is.


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> I just read an interview Ramona did yesterday where she said Sonja was dating him too! She said he was sleeping at Sonja's when Luann first moved in and was actually "dating" Sonja for awhile but we never saw him as Sonja wasn't filming at the time (she was the last one to sign her Bravo contract and start filming).
> Hmmm, sounds like he really wanted to be on the show, dating all 3 cast members within 3 months of each other.
> Also pretty low of Luann, she knows he's been seeing Sonja too - I guess that's why she wouldn't tell Sonja the name of her new man.



This is unbelievable, but believable given what we know after watching these women for years. 



Tom brings new meaning to its a small world! 




A few paragraphs from the article:

Ramona reveals that she went to visit Avery at college for her 21st birthday and Ramona went to a frat party with her until 3am. Ramona says they had the best time and Avery bragged to her friends about it. 

On Luanns man, Oh lets talk about that one! Hes the new Harry Dubin. He went out with me and Sonja. At least Harry Dubin spread it out over six years, this guy did it over three months. I dated him six times between August and September, Sonjas been with him with him over ten years and Luann started dating him in December, right after Thanksgiving.

Amy asks Wait, Sonja was with him for TEN YEARS? THAT LONG? Ramona replies, it was a relationship, thats what she claims. But the point is that she was with him right up until Thanksgiving when Luann was with him. And she was with Tom when Luann was living with Sonja.

Amy wonders if Tom is trying to get on The Real Housewives of New York and Ramona says, Well, what would you think? She then adds that the reason we didnt see her or Sonja with him previously on the show is that they were never filming while they were with him. She then says there was nothing romantic with Tom, but he tried to get romantic and she wasnt willing.

Ramona says she didnt know that Sonja was seeing him when she was dating him and Sonja saw it in the press but never reached out to tell her. I dont go where Sonjas been, so I wish she HAD told me. But it didnt matter because I didnt go there. 

Ramona says Luann is supposedly so big on girl code, but when she saw the article about Ramona dating Tom that she shouldve asked Ramona later on if she was still seeing him. Hello, why not give me the heads up? What kind of girls code is that? She says itll play out this season and is off the wall. 

She does say that Luann and Tom both seem very happy and who is she to judge? God Bless them both.





Read more at http://www.realitytea.com/2016/05/2...-man-ten-years-rhony-tea/#tPVoA4FZdJCxqc4R.99


----------



## slang

Andy also did an interview about them all dating Tom, apparently there is still a big revelation to come:


"On Luann&#8217;s fiance, Tom D&#8217;Agastino, Andy says, &#8220;Just wait. Basically we plant some seeds for the Tom thing now. Ramona really gets in Luann&#8217;s face next week, saying &#8216;well you know I was dating him when you met him&#8217; and she thinks Luann kind of swept in on this guy that she was dating. *Of course then it comes out that Sonja has dated this guy and in a few weeks Luann breaks the news to them &#8211; in two of the funniest scenes I&#8217;ve ever seen &#8211; that she is in fact engaged*. Sonja and Ramona both feel somehow proprietary about over him. *And then the entire Luann thing takes such a massive right turn in a way that&#8217;s going to slap everyone in the face later on in the season.&#8221;

Andy then shares that one of the members of the cast actually reached out to the rest of the cast and said they should all agree to keep the spoilers for this particular revelation out of the media and they all agreed to not leaking it and so far it&#8217;s worked. He says it&#8217;s very dramatic.*


Read more at http://www.realitytea.com/2016/05/2...ewives-of-dallas-reunion/#GU5P2BRxAKffuAQ1.99


----------



## Dawn

Graw said:


> This is unbelievable, but believable given what we know after watching these women for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom brings new meaning to its a small world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few paragraphs from the article:
> 
> Ramona reveals that she went to visit Avery at college for her 21st birthday and Ramona went to a frat party with her until 3am. Ramona says they had the best time and Avery bragged to her friends about it.
> 
> On Luanns man, Oh lets talk about that one! Hes the new Harry Dubin. He went out with me and Sonja. At least Harry Dubin spread it out over six years, this guy did it over three months. I dated him six times between August and September, Sonjas been with him with him over ten years and Luann started dating him in December, right after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Amy asks Wait, Sonja was with him for TEN YEARS? THAT LONG? Ramona replies, it was a relationship, thats what she claims. But the point is that she was with him right up until Thanksgiving when Luann was with him. And she was with Tom when Luann was living with Sonja.
> 
> Amy wonders if Tom is trying to get on The Real Housewives of New York and Ramona says, Well, what would you think? She then adds that the reason we didnt see her or Sonja with him previously on the show is that they were never filming while they were with him. She then says there was nothing romantic with Tom, but he tried to get romantic and she wasnt willing.
> 
> Ramona says she didnt know that Sonja was seeing him when she was dating him and Sonja saw it in the press but never reached out to tell her. I dont go where Sonjas been, so I wish she HAD told me. But it didnt matter because I didnt go there.
> 
> Ramona says Luann is supposedly so big on girl code, but when she saw the article about Ramona dating Tom that she shouldve asked Ramona later on if she was still seeing him. Hello, why not give me the heads up? What kind of girls code is that? She says itll play out this season and is off the wall.
> 
> She does say that Luann and Tom both seem very happy and who is she to judge? God Bless them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.realitytea.com/2016/05/2...-man-ten-years-rhony-tea/#tPVoA4FZdJCxqc4R.99





slang said:


> Andy also did an interview about them all dating Tom, apparently there is still a big revelation to come:
> 
> 
> "On Luanns fiance, Tom DAgastino, Andy says, Just wait. Basically we plant some seeds for the Tom thing now. Ramona really gets in Luanns face next week, saying well you know I was dating him when you met him and she thinks Luann kind of swept in on this guy that she was dating. *Of course then it comes out that Sonja has dated this guy and in a few weeks Luann breaks the news to them  in two of the funniest scenes Ive ever seen  that she is in fact engaged*. Sonja and Ramona both feel somehow proprietary about over him. *And then the entire Luann thing takes such a massive right turn in a way thats going to slap everyone in the face later on in the season.
> 
> Andy then shares that one of the members of the cast actually reached out to the rest of the cast and said they should all agree to keep the spoilers for this particular revelation out of the media and they all agreed to not leaking it and so far its worked. He says its very dramatic.*
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.realitytea.com/2016/05/2...ewives-of-dallas-reunion/#GU5P2BRxAKffuAQ1.99



HOLY COW. :weird:
Can't wait to watch it unfold!


----------



## lucywife

Jeez. They do share everything, don't they?


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> The three of them seem like the horniest broads.  They talk about their walks of shame but they don't really feel any shame at all. Ramona pretends she is not as slutty as Sonja and Lu but I think she is.



I think Ramona is faking it. She was always uncomfortable with sex talk from season one, yet now she is so wild. Not buying it. She would always get very uncomfortable when Bethenny talked about sex in season 1 and 2.


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> I think Ramona is faking it. She was always uncomfortable with sex talk from season one, yet now she is so wild. Not buying it. She would always get very uncomfortable when Bethenny talked about sex in season 1 and 2.



Exactly.  I think what's partly going on is her desperate attempt to show her ex how she's moved on and how much fun she's having and how sexually free and uninhibited she now is. It all comes across very awkward and forced.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> I think Ramona is faking it. She was always uncomfortable with sex talk from season one, yet now she is so wild. Not buying it. She would always get very uncomfortable when Bethenny talked about sex in season 1 and 2.



I agree. Although she has said she went on 6 dates with Tom - she makes it known they were never intimate. Luann & Sonja are in a whole different league than Ramona.
I also remember from the early seasons Ramona falling out with Alex and Simon because Alex posed for some nude pics (which were actually very tasteful if I recall, you couldn't actually "see" anything) but Ramona thought it was so gross she couldn't be friends with them anymore. I remember thinking she was such a prude!


----------



## swags

slang said:


> I agree. Although she has said she went on 6 dates with Tom - she makes it known they were never intimate. Luann & Sonja are in a whole different league than Ramona.
> I also remember from the early seasons Ramona falling out with Alex and Simon because Alex posed for some nude pics (which were actually very tasteful if I recall, you couldn't actually "see" anything) but Ramona thought it was so gross she couldn't be friends with them anymore. I remember thinking she was such a prude!



I think her prudish behavior is just an act. I also thought she just didn't like Simon and was looking for a reason to feud with them.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Can I see a show of hands for everyone who thinks Dorinda should have told Bethany and Ramona to stay home and invite Sonja to the Berkshires instead?


----------



## TC1

I would have lost it on Ramona. GET OVER HERE and clean up your OWN dog's SH*T.


----------



## Graw

lucywife said:


> Jeez. They do share everything, don't they?





Andy said the show is better when the women have a connection.  Well he hit the jackpot because they are "very" connected!   Forget 6 degrees, try 0! 



TC1 said:


> I would have lost it on Ramona. GET OVER HERE and clean up your OWN dog's SH*T.




Why would she do that?  She doesn't unpack her own bags on vacation!  She expects the staff to do it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Dawn said:


> While I agree (100%!!), it just seemed so rude and Lu was obviously offended. Yes, it's ridiculous for Lu to proclaim wanting to mentor Sonya but Bethenny seemed to think it was the funniest thing she's ever heard. I probably would have been offended too but I think Lu handled it pretty well. Ugh, why am I defending LuAnn. I don't even like her much.



LOL same here.  Bethenny is beyond rude.  She feels the need to spit out what others might be thinking but have the tact to refrain from actually saying.


----------



## purseinsanity

millivanilli said:


> but you have to admit that Lu is always offended by anything- the haircut, the friend dating her chef, the yelling at her when she brougt (married unknown) men into the house, the....
> 
> The list goes on and on.
> 
> I totally agree that Bethannys behaviour could be better and that she might seem rude and nasty and sometimes even bullying and *****y, but during the last episodes (or even season, I don't know) I have a feeling that the whole show is only about " what can I get upset about now and whom can I yell at now".
> 
> Nevertheless watching RHOxx is therapy for me, as I don't get upset so easily. So I can learn a bunch of things.
> 
> I think Luann should stop the " treat me with respect as I have manners...(and you don't)".. Actually she has no manners imo.
> 
> You neither date a man a friend was with, nor do you bring foreign men into a house that you share with your friend, nor do you start a fight via social media, nor do you doublegift a gift, nor do you claim to be the name giver of a brand name nor... and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> But I totally agree with you, the attitude was not the very best of Bethanny. I rewatched the scene (thanks amazon) and it looked a little bit acted out, so you are right.



For someone who claims to be a doyenne of manners, she seems to have forgotten them all.


----------



## purseinsanity

millivanilli said:


> Absolutely! We could start with " how to behave in public" hahaaa.
> 
> Ok, the best mannered, and I even can't believe writing this, is Carole. Nevertheless I am not a hughe fan of hers, she never behaved so poorly as the other "ladies" did.
> 
> 
> So. perhaps the countess needs to take classes from the princess.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, the "don't be ...all...uncool" was hilarious!



I'd usually agree with you, but she was pretty rude to Jules at Jules' house.  Looked like a total Mean Girl with Bethenny,


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> Do these women not walk their dogs? How you are going to bring your dog to someone's house and let them crap all over the place. That is nasty as hell and I'm sorry, your dog has to leave my house. Ramona couldn't put her dog in the Kennel for two nights??? There are plenty of Kennel's in her neighborhood.



OMG I don't understand this either.  Is it some eccentric behavior tolerated by the rich?  Allowing your dog to crap all over your house or worse, someone else's??  WTH??


----------



## purseinsanity

slang said:


> I just read an interview Ramona did yesterday where she said Sonja was dating him too! She said he was sleeping at Sonja's when Luann first moved in and was actually "dating" Sonja for awhile but we never saw him as Sonja wasn't filming at the time (she was the last one to sign her Bravo contract and start filming).
> Hmmm, sounds like he really wanted to be on the show, dating all 3 cast members within 3 months of each other.
> Also pretty low of Luann, she knows he's been seeing Sonja too - I guess that's why she wouldn't tell Sonja the name of her new man.



So LuAnn stays at Sonja's house then helps herself to Sonja's guy??


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> The three of them seem like the horniest broads.  They talk about their walks of shame but they don't really feel any shame at all. Ramona pretends she is not as slutty as Sonja and Lu but I think she is.



All I can think while LuAnn is talking about her walk of shame and having sex three times a day is that her children must be cringing inside.


----------



## purseinsanity

lucywife said:


> Jeez. They do share everything, don't they?



They give a whole new meaning to "sloppy seconds".


----------



## millivanilli

purseinsanity said:


> I'd usually agree with you, but she was pretty rude to Jules at Jules' house.  Looked like a total Mean Girl with Bethenny,



help me out- did I miss something? When were they at ........... ahhhhhhhhhh, yes, YOU ARE RIGHT!

That was totally mean girls 6th grade. Undiscussable.


----------



## girlonthecoast

purseinsanity said:


> OMG I don't understand this either.  Is it some eccentric behavior tolerated by the rich?  Allowing your dog to crap all over your house or worse, someone else's??  WTH??


It was in the book House of Hilton about Kathy and Rick. They would stay at one of their hotels and leave the dogs in the room unattended while they went out and when the hotel staff would go into the room for turndown service the dogs would have done their business in the room and made a mess.


----------



## purseinsanity

girlonthecoast said:


> It was in the book House of Hilton about Kathy and Rick. They would stay at one of their hotels and leave the dogs in the room unattended while they went out and when the hotel staff would go into the room for turndown service the dogs would have done their business in the room and made a mess.



That's revolting.  I didn't grow up with pets but my husband did and not a snowball's chance in hell would my MIL have tolerated "the house is your toilet" attitude.  The first thing my husband does when we get a new puppy is house train it!


----------



## girlonthecoast

I never got this off my chest but I am peeved to no end that Ramona would just lie about what transpired at the party to all the ladies and Jules never got a chance to correct her. In my opinion, Ramona was 100% to blame for what happened and for once I actually agree with Jon's actions. That guy was totally making people uncomfortable and Jon was right for kicking him out. Jon never laid a hand on Ramona, all he did was put up his hand to her face when she was getting in his face and yapping at him like a little dog.


----------



## Creativelyswank

girlonthecoast said:


> I never got this off my chest but I am peeved to no end that Ramona would just lie about what transpired at the party to all the ladies and Jules never got a chance to correct her. In my opinion, Ramona was 100% to blame for what happened and for once I actually agree with Jon's actions. That guy was totally making people uncomfortable and Jon was right for kicking him out. Jon never laid a hand on Ramona, all he did was put up his hand to her face when she was getting in his face and yapping at him like a little dog.


 
ITA up until the hand in the face. That is never acceptable.


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ I agree. John lost me at the hand in the face. 

He shouldn't even have gotten involved and let security handle it. Ramona shouldn't have gotten involved and let security escort that guy out. But she did get involved. At that point, Dorinda should have said something like "We'll talk about this tomorrow, but you really need to leave now."


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm not sure if I agree with LuAnne having to check with Ramona before dating Tom. How serious were they? How long were they together? How long ago did they break up?


----------



## slang

Creativelyswank said:


> ITA up until the hand in the face. That is never acceptable.



I agree! John had every right to throw Ramona out but to put his hand in her face - nope!
Even Dorinda didn't agree with that since she left his party because of it


----------



## caitlin1214

Dorinda's dating an oaf. The hand to the face just clinched it.


----------



## luckylove

purseinsanity said:


> That's revolting.  I didn't grow up with pets but my husband did and not a snowball's chance in hell would my MIL have tolerated "the house is your toilet" attitude.  The first thing my husband does when we get a new puppy is house train it!



Yep! Absolutely the first thing we do with our puppies.  I can't imagine someone being that lazy or busy that they don't teach something so basic. It was pretty gross!


----------



## slang

Some random thoughts from the last episode:

- Did anyone notice how Lu & Sonja brought up Carlos Falchi bags again (when they met in the bar for drinks) Sonja complimented Lu's bag and asked her it was Carlos Falchi. Are they being paid for each mention?
- I couldn't believe Lu picked up Sonja's dirty worn underwear off the ground and then Sonja held them up, so proud to show them off. I would have been mortified if I left a pair if used underwear for the camera to see. Then Sonja put them in what looked like a large floor vase? It didn't look big enough to be a clothes hamper - it literally looked like a floor vase with no flowers in it. Weird
- How happy was Sonja to be mentioned on Page 6, she was jumping around like she just won the lottery
- I don't know why, but I wanted to see what everyone got as their Secret Santa gift. I'm easily amused


----------



## chowlover2

luckylove said:


> Yep! Absolutely the first thing we do with our puppies.  I can't imagine someone being that lazy or busy that they don't teach something so basic. It was pretty gross!




Agreed! I don't think any of these ladies housebreak their dogs. I think they figure the maid will clean it up. 


slang said:


> Some random thoughts from the last episode:
> 
> 
> 
> - Did anyone notice how Lu & Sonja brought up Carlos Falchi bags again (when they met in the bar for drinks) Sonja complimented Lu's bag and asked her it was Carlos Falchi. Are they being paid for each mention?
> 
> - I couldn't believe Lu picked up Sonja's dirty worn underwear off the ground and then Sonja held them up, so proud to show them off. I would have been mortified if I left a pair if used underwear for the camera to see. Then Sonja put them in what looked like a large floor vase? It didn't look big enough to be a clothes hamper - it literally looked like a floor vase with no flowers in it. Weird
> 
> - How happy was Sonja to be mentioned on Page 6, she was jumping around like she just won the lottery
> 
> - I don't know why, but I wanted to see what everyone got as their Secret Santa gift. I'm easily amused




I noticed the Falchi bag reference too.They haven't been big since the '80's. I checked EBay and they are going for $70-$80 if you are lucky.

I have to tell you, I was quite grossed out by Sonya's thong. I just don't want to see it on TV. I truly feel sorry for her daughter. No wonder she went away to school.


----------



## lulilu

Are there only a dozen single men in the UES that they all have to keep dating the same people?  Gross.

The whole dog issue was gross.  Not the dog's fault.  She should have walked him as soon as she got out of the car.  But she certainly had no shame, and Sonja has it all over her house (as she freely stated at some point).


----------



## floatinglili

bagnshoofetish said:


> Can I see a show of hands for everyone who thinks Dorinda should have told Bethany and Ramona to stay home and invite Sonja to the Berkshires instead?




:hi: it's an aye from me!


----------



## Aimee3

LuAnn seems to forget how much she carried on how wrong it was of Carol to date LuAnn's  niece's former boyfriend!  Yet it's fine for LuAnn to date Tom who it seems dated a lot of the women on this show.  The rules don't apply to LuAnn...she just changes them to suit herself.


----------



## rockhollow

I also forgot about Sonja's underwear. It was really strange that she just put them in that urn - it certainly wasn't a laundry hamper. Is some poor intern going to find them someday? Sonja will then chirp up 'I wonder where those went, put them in my drawer'.

And in a sad 'grey gardens' way, I enjoyed the scene of Sonja and Luann in coats and winter slippers having breakfast in the cold townhouse.
Sonja should turn it into a B&B - no I guess she's feel that was beneath her.


----------



## slyyls

I wonder if it's economy that makes Sonja so resistant to turning on the heat, or if it's something pathological and she thinks the cold climate is preserving her looks?
Surely she has some money coming in; I mean, how much can at little heat cost?


----------



## lulilu

slyyls said:


> I wonder if it's economy that makes Sonja so resistant to turning on the heat, or if it's something pathological and she thinks the cold climate is preserving her looks?
> Surely she has some money coming in; I mean, how much can at little heat cost?



I think that house is like 5 stories?  with an apartment on the top floor?  heating it can be expensive.  I think it is solely due to money.


----------



## slang

Didn't Sonja have no hot water a few seasons back. I remember her saying how she and her daughter had to take cold showers.
She also had pots and pans catching water running down the walls because she couldn't afford a plumber.


----------



## cdtracing

Aimee3 said:


> LuAnn seems to forget how much she carried on how wrong it was of Carol to date LuAnn's  niece's former boyfriend!  Yet it's fine for LuAnn to date Tom who it seems dated a lot of the women on this show.  The rules don't apply to LuAnn...she just changes them to suit herself.



Very true.  She's made such a snit about Carole dating Adam yet it's just peachy if she dates & becomes engaged to a man that not only dated Ramona for a few months but was also dating Sonja off & on for 10 yrs up to that point.  And she even has the audacity to move in with Sonja at the same time she's creeping with her man!!!  What happened to Girl Code??  Such a hypocrite!!


----------



## purseinsanity

slang said:


> Some random thoughts from the last episode:
> 
> - Did anyone notice how Lu & Sonja brought up Carlos Falchi bags again (when they met in the bar for drinks) Sonja complimented Lu's bag and asked her it was Carlos Falchi. Are they being paid for each mention?
> - I couldn't believe Lu picked up Sonja's dirty worn underwear off the ground and then Sonja held them up, so proud to show them off. I would have been mortified if I left a pair if used underwear for the camera to see. Then Sonja put them in what looked like a large floor vase? It didn't look big enough to be a clothes hamper - it literally looked like a floor vase with no flowers in it. Weird
> - How happy was Sonja to be mentioned on Page 6, she was jumping around like she just won the lottery
> - I don't know why, but I wanted to see what everyone got as their Secret Santa gift. I'm easily amused



I was shocked she'd be showing off used undies on national tv as well.  That was gross!


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> I think that house is like 5 stories?  with an apartment on the top floor?  heating it can be expensive.  I think it is solely due to money.




I think money as well, especially if it is oil heat. I have a big house and have to fill my oil tank about 3 times over the course of the winter. Last year ( 2015 ) the price of oil per gallon was high. I spent anywhere from about $1500 to refill the tank. That close to $5K just for winter, and my oil heater heats my water as well. This year with the cost of oil so cheap it was a huge drop $500 each time. Huge difference. 

As for the dogs, I truly think they are not trained. I've had Chows for 40 yrs now, and never had a problem with any of them. They will bark if they need to go out. Sonya and Ramona are used to people picking up after them, I doubt if they were trained. I couldn't live with dogs like theirs. Apparently they are fine with it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sonja took out a 3.3million dollar mortgage on the townhouse last year in settlement of her bankruptcy case.   I'm sure she can't afford to heat that whole house all winter.  

Wonder how she intends to keep up the mortgage payments?  

http://blogs.wsj.com/bankruptcy/2015/06/18/bankrupt-no-more-sonja-morgan-gets-to-keep-nyc-home/


----------



## slang

cdtracing said:


> Very true.  She's made such a snit about Carole dating Adam yet it's just peachy if she dates & becomes engaged to a man that not only dated Ramona for a few months but was also dating Sonja off & on for 10 yrs up to that point.  And she even has the audacity to move in with Sonja at the same time she's creeping with her man!!!  What happened to Girl Code??  Such a hypocrite!!



+1

Plus she slept with Harry Dubin (Aviva's ex) who Sonja also used to date and they both slept with that pirate guy from St. Bart's within the same 24hrs.
So it's ok for Lu and Sonja who are friends to share the same guys but you freak out when Carole (who didn't even know Luanne's niece) starts dating Adam? Luanne is the biggest hypocrite ever!!!


----------



## lucywife

LuAnn doesn't exist for me after I watched her music video with Jill and Kelly "dancing" in the car and "singing" with pouty lips. The epitome of idiocy, really. I'm laughing hysterically every time LuAnn speaks French.


----------



## dribbelina

lucywife said:


> LuAnn doesn't exist for me after I watched her music video with Jill and Kelly "dancing" in the car and "singing" with pouty lips. The epitome of idiocy, really. I'm laughing hysterically every time LuAnn speaks French.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]  I agree


----------



## Dawn

lucywife said:


> LuAnn doesn't exist for me after I watched her music video with Jill and Kelly "dancing" in the car and "singing" with pouty lips. The epitome of idiocy, really. I'm laughing hysterically every time LuAnn speaks French.



Please tell me this is still online somewhere!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hotshot said:


> Aviva did too much damage... no one is feeling anything but pity for her at this point...



Not even pity at this point! Ugh, Cannot stand her!


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Sonja took out a 3.3million dollar mortgage on the townhouse last year in settlement of her bankruptcy case.   I'm sure she can't afford to heat that whole house all winter.
> 
> Wonder how she intends to keep up the mortgage payments?
> 
> http://blogs.wsj.com/bankruptcy/2015/06/18/bankrupt-no-more-sonja-morgan-gets-to-keep-nyc-home/





On her back... LOL....


----------



## purseinsanity

hotshot said:


> On her back... LOL....



Maybe that's how she keeps warm too?


----------



## girlonthecoast

beekmanhill said:


> Sonja took out a 3.3million dollar mortgage on the townhouse last year in settlement of her bankruptcy case.   I'm sure she can't afford to heat that whole house all winter.
> 
> Wonder how she intends to keep up the mortgage payments?
> 
> http://blogs.wsj.com/bankruptcy/2015/06/18/bankrupt-no-more-sonja-morgan-gets-to-keep-nyc-home/


Maybe she's just trying to outlive her ex and then she can use her daughter's trust to pay off the mortgage? 

(Sorry if that's a bit morbid, it was literally the first thing that came to my mind.)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^ Rofling at these posts, ladies. I think that you have SM's modus operandi nailed. 

Plus, she is so transparent that it is quite pitiful to watch but hey, it is only reality TV.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

girlonthecoast said:


> Maybe she's just trying to outlive her ex and then she can use her daughter's trust to pay off the mortgage?
> 
> (Sorry if that's a bit morbid, it was literally the first thing that came to my mind.)




The trust is probably drafted so that it could only be used for the benefit of her daughter - and I bet the Sonja is not a trustee - her daughter is at boarding school (I'm sure paid for by the ex) and then presumably off to college in the next few years.  I think it would be very difficult for Sonja to legally tap into her daughter's  trust fund to use it pay off her mortgage - that use clearly benefits Sonja more than her daughter.  Nothing would change the terms of the trust with the death of her ex husband. 

I don't think Sonja is a mean person she just seems unwilling or incapable of confronting the fact that she is no longer Mrs. Morgan. If she had played her cards right she could be living comfortably after the divorce, but instead she made some very bad investment decisions (and seems to continue to do so).  She should have sold the townhouse years ago and downsized to a condo, and especially now since her daughter isn't living with her full time and she clearly can't afford the upkeep.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> The trust is probably drafted so that it could only be used for the benefit of her daughter - and I bet the Sonja is not a trustee - her daughter is at boarding school (I'm sure paid for by the ex) and then presumably off to college in the next few years.  I think it would be very difficult for Sonja to legally tap into her daughter's  trust fund to use it pay off her mortgage - that use clearly benefits Sonja more than her daughter.  Nothing would change the terms of the trust with the death of her ex husband.
> 
> I don't think Sonja is a mean person she just seems unwilling or incapable of confronting the fact that she is no longer Mrs. Morgan. If she had played her cards right she could be living comfortably after the divorce, but instead she made some very bad investment decisions (and seems to continue to do so).  She should have sold the townhouse years ago and downsized to a condo, and especially now since her daughter isn't living with her full time and she clearly can't afford the upkeep.


 
According to Sonja, she is busting her butt to pay for boarding school


----------



## cdtracing

girlonthecoast said:


> Maybe she's just trying to outlive her ex and then she can use her daughter's trust to pay off the mortgage?
> 
> (Sorry if that's a bit morbid, it was literally the first thing that came to my mind.)



I would bet money that Sonja never expected to be divorced from Morgan.  I'm convinced she was counting on out living him & inheriting his wealth upon his death as his widow.

She claims to be paying for her daughter's boarding school but we all know who's really paying for it.  Her daughter will be provided for, I'm sure, after her father's death but Sonja will be on her own.  I'm sure his family's lawyers have her trust locked up so tight, Sonja won't ever see a penny of it.  Besides, the trust is for his child, not his ex-wife.  Sonja was, after all, number 4.


----------



## caitlin1214

LuAnn's Chic, C'est La Vie reminds me of Denise Richards' J'adore La Piscine (or Jenna Maroney's Balls). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_GHgQ9PSII

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LStJEynL3Ek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tTV0cBGbaM


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> According to Sonja, she is busting her butt to pay for boarding school



I know - I rolled my eyes too when Sonja justified Tipsy Girl as something she had to do to cover her daughter's boarding school expenses but Bethany was just so nasty to her I let it slide..


----------



## coconutsboston

caitlin1214 said:


> LuAnn's Chic, C'est La Vie reminds me of Denise Richards' J'adore La Piscine (or Jenna Maroney's Balls).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_GHgQ9PSII
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LStJEynL3Ek
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tTV0cBGbaM


I needed that laugh!


----------



## cdtracing

caitlin1214 said:


> LuAnn's Chic, C'est La Vie reminds me of Denise Richards' J'adore La Piscine (or Jenna Maroney's Balls).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_GHgQ9PSII
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LStJEynL3Ek
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tTV0cBGbaM





Cheesy, cheesy, cheesy!!


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> According to Sonja, she is busting her butt to pay for boarding school



Well maybe she is!  Maybe "busting her butt" in a different connotation that the norm??


----------



## Florasun

CanuckBagLover said:


> I know - I rolled my eyes too when Sonja justified Tipsy Girl as something she had to do to cover her daughter's boarding school expenses but Bethany was just so nasty to her I let it slide..



Same here. I admire the fact that Bethany busted her but and became a huge success, but it has really gone to her head. She is a mean-spirited know-it-all and I'm ready for her to get served.


----------



## Althea G.

Where do I start with this season?

* Bethenny: I like her but I wish she'd lighten up. She has this way of sounding dismissive and negative even when she doesn't necessarily mean to be. I also don't blame her for being done with Sonja, though she might have been more subtle about it. Then again, Bethenny doesn't really do subtle.

* Dorinda: she's being completely ridiculous about her girlfriends' responses to John. He's so obviously a big oaf, so she shouldn't expect anyone to react positively about him. He's so openly inappropriate that it's amazing that a woman who is allegedly so classy and cultured refuses to acknowledge her friends' discomfort with him.

* Jules: newb finding her way. I don't have an opinion on her yet because she's still figuring this whole thing out.

*Ramona: I don't see much of a change in her at all. She always claims she's growing, but her unfiltered mouth proves that she's the same obnoxious narcissist as ever. Yawn.

*Sonja: Tipsy Girl? Seriously, like Bethenny wasn't going to notice? 

* LuAnn: I doubt she'll remarry--she'd lose her courtesy title if she did. She's quite hypocritical and extremely narcissistic. She might be the worst offender of them all because she pretends to be very classy and well behaved. So if she misbehaves, she's just being "cool," but if someone else does, then they're a bad person. Bethenny was right about her all along.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe that's how she keeps warm too?





Florasun said:


> Same here. I admire the fact that Bethany busted her but and became a huge success, *but it has really gone to her head. She is a mean-spirited know-it-all and I'm ready for her to get served.*



+1, Totally agree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Althea G. said:


> Where do I start with this season?
> 
> * Bethenny: I like her but I wish she'd lighten up. She has this way of sounding dismissive and negative even when she doesn't necessarily mean to be. I also don't blame her for being done with Sonja, though she might have been more subtle about it. Then again, Bethenny doesn't really do subtle.
> 
> * Dorinda: she's being completely ridiculous about her girlfriends' responses to John. He's so obviously a big oaf, so she shouldn't expect anyone to react positively about him. He's so openly inappropriate that it's amazing that a woman who is allegedly so classy and cultured refuses to acknowledge her friends' discomfort with him.
> 
> * Jules: newb finding her way. I don't have an opinion on her yet because she's still figuring this whole thing out.
> 
> *Ramona: I don't see much of a change in her at all. She always claims she's growing, but her unfiltered mouth proves that she's the same obnoxious narcissist as ever. Yawn.
> 
> *Sonja: Tipsy Girl? Seriously, like Bethenny wasn't going to notice?
> 
> * LuAnn: I doubt she'll remarry--she'd lose her courtesy title if she did. She's quite hypocritical and extremely narcissistic. She might be the worst offender of them all because she pretends to be very classy and well behaved. So if she misbehaves, she's just being "cool," but if someone else does, then they're a bad person. Bethenny was right about her all along.



I think Luann would give that title up in a heartbeat for a man with money!  You can't by anyting with a title


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Luann would give that title up in a heartbeat for a man with money!  You can't by anyting with a title



Yes!

BRAVO is playing the season from the beginning.  Luann came to Sonja's house and I wonder if she was going on a date with Tom that night, she mentioned "date," but there wasn't a follow up question by Sonja asking about her date.  She doesn't behave as a friend to Sonja.  Even when she mentioned Sonja at Dorinda's home in Berkshires to Bethany - Sonja was mentioned to deflect from Luann.  I am waiting to hear what Sonja says about Tom/Luann.  They are good friends, could Sonja be a bridesmaid?  Who knows with this group.


----------



## girlonthecoast

DC-Cutie said:


> According to Sonja, she is busting her butt to pay for boarding school


I know she probably isn't allowed to reference her salary for being on the show on air but if Sonja was the one paying, I can't imagine boarding school costing more than 10% of her (reported) 460K salary from Bravo although I'm sure a significant chunk of her income is being eaten up by property taxes for the townhouse/paying back creditors.

I know boarding schools can be quite generous with their financial aid, if Sonja really was "busting her butt to pay for boarding school" she could probably apply for some but I wonder if Sonja has too much pride for that.


----------



## Graw

girlonthecoast said:


> I can't imagine boarding school costing more than 10% of her (reported) 460K salary from Bravo although I'm sure a significant chunk of her income is being eaten up by property taxes for the townhouse/paying back creditors.



I thought she was paid per scene?


----------



## cdtracing

girlonthecoast said:


> I know she probably isn't allowed to reference her salary for being on the show on air but if Sonja was the one paying, I can't imagine boarding school costing more than 10% of *her (reported) 460K salary from Bravo *although I'm sure a significant chunk of her income is being eaten up by property taxes for the townhouse/paying back creditors.
> 
> I know boarding schools can be quite generous with their financial aid, if Sonja really was "busting her butt to pay for boarding school" she could probably apply for some but I wonder if Sonja has too much pride for that.



Holy Cow!!  I would have never thought she was paid that much.  If she is making that much, she's way over paid.


----------



## slang

I doubt Sonja is paying for her daughter's boarding school, didn't she say her daughter was going away to school because her Father did, her brother did, her uncles did etc.
It sounds like a Morgan family tradition so I'm sure Mr. Morgan insisted on it


----------



## Longchamp

I had to stick my head underwater to clean my ears today.
Bethenny on Radio Andy is worse than RHONY.

She refers to the housewives show as "my show".
Andy called in as he is off all week and flew right up her butt.

I love Andy's dog Wacha and follow him on Instagram.
He posted doggy style dog pix and was crucified by some of his fans.

https://www.instagram.com/therealwacha/


----------



## Graw

cdtracing said:


> Holy Cow!!  I would have never thought she was paid that much.  If she is making that much, she's way over paid.



Different websites have different information.  One website said 500,000 another said she is paid per scene and therefore making much more.  Who knows?


----------



## caitlin1214

So Bethenney's allowed to quietly vent about her confrontation with LuAnn and LuAnn can't do the same thing to another person? When two people are pissed off about a situation, there are two sides to that story. They should each (key word, Bethenney, "each") be allowed to quietly vent their side to someone.  


So Bethenney's allowed to not let people finish a sentence and LuAnn can't? 


Bethenney's calling LuAnn a hypocrite? 

Physician, heal thyself.


----------



## Longchamp

Graw said:


> Different websites have different information.  One website said 500,000 another said she is paid per scene and therefore making much more.  Who knows?



Bethenny did say on the radio that they were all on the show for the money.
She made it sound like she has made up and friendly with all the women except Jules.

She coyly throws in mean sarcastic digs on all the women.


----------



## Sassys

Dotrinda cooked, cleaned and decorated and then out pops the housekeeper :lolots:


----------



## Graw

caitlin1214 said:


> So Bethenney's allowed to quietly vent about her confrontation with LuAnn and LuAnn can't do the same thing to another person? When two people are pissed off about a situation, there are two sides to that story. They should each (key word, Bethenney, "each") be allowed to quietly vent their side to someone.
> 
> 
> So Bethenney's allowed to not let people finish a sentence and LuAnn can't?
> 
> 
> Bethenney's calling LuAnn a hypocrite?
> 
> Physician, heal thyself.



They all ganged up on Luann and took hits, then went to lay on a bed together leaving Luann alone.

Bethany was horrible this episode.  Scary actually.  Dorinda stood there and she didn't let Luann go off, but its ok if Bethany attacks?  

And Bethany called Luann and Sonja grey gardens, I guess that is where Andy got it from.  

Carole shouldn't poke fun at Luann's voice or call her a man


----------



## Sassys

Sonja can't afford heat, but she can afford to fix her vagina?!?!?


----------



## Graw

Longchamp said:


> Bethenny did say on the radio that they were all on the show for the money.
> She made it sound like she has made up and friendly with all the women except Jules.
> 
> She coyly throws in mean sarcastic digs on all the women.



Sounds like Queen B.  When Jules started her interview/monologues it sounded like there was tension between her and Bethany.


----------



## Longchamp

O M G. &#55357;&#56837; &#55357;&#56881; On the vagina laser.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Dotrinda cooked, cleaned and decorated and then out pops the housekeeper :lolots:



Thought the same thing. I thought...that can't be her mother???

Off topic.. I HATE the red bedroom.


----------



## slang

Geez, for the sake of your daughter - Sonja couldn't you have kept the vagina tightening laser off the show!


----------



## forever.elise

Sassys said:


> Dotrinda cooked, cleaned and decorated and then out pops the housekeeper :lolots:




Noted! AND! She said her mother "MADE" the birthday cake, and does so every year...it's so special because she makes it herself. Then she yells at the women that her mom "BOUGHT" it...??? Well what is it? I tried to pay attention between her possibly saying "brought" and "bought", but she stated it twice and clearly said "bought."


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Luanne has Bethenny's name spelled incorrectly on her phone. Smh


----------



## Sassys

It still makes me cringe that Bravo allows the "D" word.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Uh, Luanne has Bethenny's name spelled incorrectly on her phone. Smh



 that's funny! I thought Lu said Bethenny was like "family" to her, I guess like a very distant cousin!


----------



## caitlin1214

I wanted to call my dad anyway, so I took a break. On the phone, I told him I had to take a break because there was only so much of Housewives yelling at each other I could take. 



It wasn't necessary to bring ANY of that up at Dorinda's party. Dorinda shouldn't have to defend anyone, but she could have said, "Hey, quash this right now. Not at my party."


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Sonja can't afford heat, but she can afford to fix her vagina?!?!?



This!!!  My thoughts exactly!!!  I was thinking Bish is broke as hell but she's spending money on vagina rejuvenation?????


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Geez, for the sake of your daughter - Sonja couldn't you have kept the vagina tightening laser off the show!



+1  Indeed.  But obviously, she doesn't take her daughter into any consideration when she does something publicly.


----------



## Graw

When is making physical threats ever ok?  This is the real housewives of nyc.  Bethany said she would hit Luann while she was sitting next to Ramona and no one called her on it?


----------



## caitlin1214

I love Dorinda's Berkshires house. It's very English looking. 

Is it Elizabethan? Because it looks it. My uncle on my dad's side lives in Sutton Courtenay, just outside of Oxford, and his house looks very similar to that:



http://www.berkshirehistory.com/castles/norman_hall.html


(This isn't his house, obviously, but this is in the county of Berkshire. Berkshire used to be a part of Sutton Courtenay until 1974.)

Last time I was there (my dad was in England for a college reunion and my mom didn't want to go so he took me with him), he told me they had peacocks going through their backyard. My response? "Cool!" He said not really, because they eat things in the garden and the constant squawking is annoying.


----------



## cdtracing

If I was having a party & my guests were behaving in this manner, I would have kicked them all out!!!  That's just way too much crazy to be going on especially at Christmas.
Ramona for letting her dog sh*t all over my house.
LuAnne & Bethenny for just plain acting like @ssholes & creating so much havoc.
Carole & Jules for going along with it.

And she was worried about Sonja being in the mix??  Honestly, these women need to all find new friends & stop hanging out with each other.

If this is the norm for Dorinda, no wonder she drinks so much!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> When is making physical threats ever ok?  This is the real housewives of nyc.  Bethany said she would hit Luann while she was sitting next to Ramona and no one called her on it?



It's Bethenny, so apparently it's OK.

I hate that none of the women call her on her ish and when they do (like Heather last season and when Ramona told her she was going to ruin her relationship with Jason) she starts to cry..


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Sonja can't afford heat, but she can afford to fix her vagina?!?!?


The thing that got me was that her Dr was just an MD, not a Board Certified Plastic Surgeon. It's like a dentist doing Botox. Just because someone is a Dr doesn't mean they have training in that field. I think that guy is looking to make a quick buck.


Longchamp said:


> O M G. &#65533;&#65533; &#65533;&#65533; On the vagina laser.


Definitely TMI! I feel for her poor daughter!


caitlin1214 said:


> I love Dorinda's Berkshires house. It's very English looking.
> 
> Is it Elizabethan? Because it looks it. My uncle on my dad's side lives in Sutton Courtenay, just outside of Oxford, and his house looks very similar to that:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.berkshirehistory.com/castles/norman_hall.html
> 
> 
> (This isn't his house, obviously, but this is in the county of Berkshire. Berkshire used to be a part of Sutton Courtenay until 1974.)
> 
> Last time I was there (my dad was in England for a college reunion and my mom didn't want to go so he took me with him), he told me they had peacocks going through their backyard. My response? "Cool!" He said not really, because they eat things in the garden and the constant squawking is annoying.


I love her house too!


----------



## Longchamp

I loved her house , the purple sofa, DR chairs...but that red bedroom was toxic. Esp the headboard.
Like Dorinda's personal style also.


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> The thing that got me was that her Dr was just an MD, not a Board Certified Plastic Surgeon. It's like a dentist doing Botox. Just because someone is a Dr doesn't mean they have training in that field. I think that guy is looking to make a quick buck.



I haven't seen the episode yet but if I wanted to get my hoohah lasered, I'd get the surgeons that have the most experience there...Gynecologists!


----------



## lucywife

chowlover2 said:


> The thing that got me was that her Dr was just an MD, not a Board Certified Plastic Surgeon. It's like a dentist doing Botox. Just because someone is a Dr doesn't mean they have training in that field. I think that guy is looking to make a quick buck.



Well, she goes to veterinarian to fix her teeth, so I'm not surprised. 
Maybe she didn't have to pay for the treatment at all, she's promoting the clinic and their new experimental service, so they maybe paid her for it.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> It's Bethenny, so apparently it's OK.
> 
> *I hate that none of the women call her on her ish *and when they do (like Heather last season and when Ramona told her she was going to ruin her relationship with Jason) she starts to cry..



Not that anything she said to LuAnne was untrue but Bethenny is no perfect person either.  She really does think she rules the roost & she's the queen of them all.  She actually believes that her opinions matter more than anyone else's.   Bethenny throws her opinions around like LuAnne & Sonja throw their snatch around.   I don't understand why Dorinda & the others cater to her so much.  LuAnne may be the biggest sl*t but Bethenny is the biggest @sshole.  Why do the other's even care what she thinks & if her feelings get hurt.  She sure as hell doesn't care about what they think or their feelings.


----------



## chowlover2

Longchamp said:


> I loved her house , the purple sofa, DR chairs...but that red bedroom was toxic. Esp the headboard.
> Like Dorinda's personal style also.


Maybe it was her daughter's bedroom? it didn't fit in with the rest of the house.


lucywife said:


> Well, she goes to veterinarian to fix her teeth, so I'm not surprised.
> Maybe she didn't have to pay for the treatment at all, she's promoting the clinic and their new experimental service, so they maybe paid her for it.


I forgot about that!


cdtracing said:


> Not that anything she said to LuAnne was untrue but Bethenny is no perfect person either.  She really does think she rules the roost & she's the queen of them all.  She actually believes that her opinions matter more than anyone else's.   Bethenny throws her opinions around like LuAnne & Sonja throw their snatch around.   I don't understand why Dorinda & the others cater to her so much.  LuAnne may be the biggest sl*t but Bethenny is the biggest @sshole.  Why do the other's even care what she thinks & if her feelings get hurt.  She sure as hell doesn't care about what they think or their feelings.



It's like the pot calling kettle black!


----------



## lucywife

i didn't really understand what is Bethenny's problem with LuAnn this time. The hair? Who named  Skinny girl the Skinny Girl? They are fighting and screaming on tops of their tired lungs so selflessly for ratings, I feel bad for all of them including Bethenny with her SG earnings. Bethenny looks sick, very pale, weak, and like she's going to break in half any moment.


----------



## caitlin1214

purseinsanity said:


> I haven't seen the episode yet but if I wanted to get my hoohah lasered, I'd get the surgeons that have the most experience there...Gynecologists!



I had a mole lasered off my chin. Right now, I'm keeping all lasers above the waist. (Except for Lasik. I do not like the idea of a laser in my eye.)

But if I ever needed below the belt lasering, I'd go to a gynecologist, too.  



Longchamp said:


> O M G. &#65533;&#65533; &#65533;&#65533; On the vagina laser.



This may be the weirdest, most random thought, but I found it odd that she's willing to do the whole procedure on TV, yet she's freaking out over the size of a probe. 

The probe, to me, looked to be about the same size as a personal massager, so I don't see why she's freaking out. 

....Then again, most people don't have that kind of procedure on TV, and Bravo (or Slice, in Canada) is the wrong channel to be watching someone use a personal massager.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> The thing that got me was that her Dr was just an MD, not a Board Certified Plastic Surgeon. It's like a dentist doing Botox. Just because someone is a Dr doesn't mean they have training in that field. I think that guy is looking to make a quick buck.



That's why I think that scene was a sponsored visit.  The guy is trying to drum up business and gave Sonja a freebie.


----------



## pjhm

Graw said:


> When is making physical threats ever ok?  This is the real housewives of nyc.  Bethany said she would hit Luann while she was sitting next to Ramona and no one called her on it?




Bethenny is filled with anger and rage and takes it out on anybody she can. She's very intolerant of other people, as if she was perfect. 
Sometimes I wonder if she does this just to steal the scenes.....?


----------



## girlonthecoast

Sassys said:


> Sonja can't afford heat, but she can afford to fix her vagina?!?!?


She just needs to find a utility company that will heat her house in exchange for air time.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> Sonja can't afford heat, but she can afford to fix her vagina?!?!?





cdtracing said:


> This!!!  My thoughts exactly!!!  I was thinking Bish is broke as hell but she's spending money on vagina rejuvenation?????



i know!  that is just crazy, weird and having a camera crew in there with her is beyond any words i have ...



cdtracing said:


> If I was having a party & my guests were behaving in this manner, I would have kicked them all out!!!  That's just way too much crazy to be going on especially at Christmas.
> *Ramona for letting her dog sh*t all over my house.*
> LuAnne & Bethenny for just plain acting like @ssholes & creating so much havoc.
> *Carole & Jules for going along with it.
> *
> *And she was worried about Sonja being in the mix??*  Honestly, these women need to all find new friends & stop hanging out with each other.
> 
> If this is the norm for Dorinda, no wonder she drinks so much!!



why is the dog pooping everywhere?  and why isn't Ramona mortified about this?  this tells me Coco isn't house-trained so Ramona lives with this ...

Carole is so passive-aggressive.



caitlin1214 said:


> I had a mole lasered off my chin. Right now, I'm keeping all lasers above the waist. (Except for Lasik. I do not like the idea of a laser in my eye.)
> 
> But if I ever needed below the belt lasering, I'd go to a gynecologist, too.
> 
> 
> 
> This may be the weirdest, most random thought, but* I found it odd that she's willing to do the whole procedure on TV,* yet she's freaking out over the size of a probe.
> 
> The probe, to me, looked to be about the same size as a personal massager, so I don't see why she's freaking out.
> 
> ....Then again, most people don't have that kind of procedure on TV, and Bravo (or Slice, in Canada) is the wrong channel to be watching someone use a personal massager.



that just floored me!  she has absolutely no concept of what to filter for tv.  and she calls herself Lady Morgan ... this was even stranger than Kyle and LisaR (RHBH) getting Brazilian wax jobs done with a camera crew.  these ladies would do anything for air time!


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> That's why I think that scene was a sponsored visit.  The guy is trying to drum up business and gave Sonja a freebie.



Absolutely agree.  She may have only pretended to have it, who knows?  Guy wanted publicity; there was a closeup of the name of his practice.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> It's Bethenny, so apparently it's OK.
> 
> I hate that none of the women call her on her ish and when they do (like Heather last season and when Ramona told her she was going to ruin her relationship with Jason) she starts to cry..



Well they know Bethenny has a lot of say in casting decisions, so they grovel to keep their job.  And Bethenny's personal life is off limits; no one is allowed to ask or talk about it.  

As for Carole, she is just a kiss butt wimp.  I'm so disappointed in her.


----------



## junqueprincess

Longchamp said:


> Thought the same thing. I thought...that can't be her mother???
> 
> Off topic.. I HATE the red bedroom.




Definitely her housekeeper.

I kind of liked the red bedroom, it is hard to pull off a laquered paint job, of course she has 2 laquered rooms.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> i know!  that is just crazy, weird and having a camera crew in there with her is beyond any words i have ...
> 
> 
> 
> why is the dog pooping everywhere?  and why isn't Ramona mortified about this?  this tells me Coco isn't house-trained so Ramona lives with this ...
> 
> Carole is so passive-aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> that just floored me!  she has absolutely no concept of what to filter for tv.  and she calls herself Lady Morgan ... this was even stranger than Kyle and LisaR (RHBH) getting Brazilian wax jobs done with a camera crew.  these ladies would do anything for air time!



Lisa R's wax lady didn't even use gloves and I think she double dipped!  ugh!


----------



## Graw

Luann is so in love she wants to make peace. 



cdtracing said:


> Not that anything she said to LuAnne was untrue but Bethenny is no perfect person either.  She really does think she rules the roost & she's the queen of them all.  She actually believes that her opinions matter more than anyone else's.   Bethenny throws her opinions around like LuAnne & Sonja throw their snatch around.   I don't understand why Dorinda & the others cater to her so much.  LuAnne may be the biggest sl*t but Bethenny is the biggest @sshole.  Why do the other's even care what she thinks & if her feelings get hurt.  She sure as hell doesn't care about what they think or their feelings.




Luann needs to move on from trying to be Bethany's friend.  Most of what Bethany was saying had to do with Luann's comments to Carole.  Essentially she was defending Carole.



pjhm said:


> Bethenny is filled with anger and rage and takes it out on anybody she can. She's very intolerant of other people, as if she was perfect.
> Sometimes I wonder if she does this just to steal the scenes.....?




Do you think it's intentional?  I think she can't control herself and now that Andy and Bravo have given her the green light she accelerates.  If she thought I'm going to be fired or get in trouble ... she would stop. She is encouraged to do this. 




girlonthecoast said:


> She just needs to find a utility company that will heat her house in exchange for air time.




I hope she reads this! 



beekmanhill said:


> Well they know Bethenny has a lot of say in casting decisions, so they grovel to keep their job.  And Bethenny's personal life is off limits; no one is allowed to ask or talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> As for Carole, she is just a kiss butt wimp.  I'm so disappointed in her.




We should love Carole, she should be the darling of the housewives! She rides the subway, she's articulate and she is dating a hot younger man.  Yet, she's :blows raspberry:  Why? Because we can see through her.  She is the ultimate s&$! stirrer.  She doesn't stand up for herself and it's disappointing. Carole is the ultimate follower.  She finds women with strong personalities and clings on.  Carole stand on your own 2 feet and you'll be the number 1 housewife!


----------



## slang

Carole is my favourite HW, she the only one I actually like on this franchise.

Why would she get involved in Bethenny & Lu's fight? She wasn't even there when it started, she walked in at the end. In fact if she did say something I would have fully expected someone to tel her to mind her own business as she knows nothing about how or why the fight started.
If anyone should have said anything to defuse the situation, it should have been Dorinda. It's her house and her invited guests and she should have swashed the issue, instead she is just as crazy flipping out on Luann for talking about her bday cake.

I would have done the same thing as Carole when I arrived, retreated to my room to keep away and then sat with Jules online shopping.

I ignore crazy and people I don't like, I just can't be bothered to waste my time...


----------



## needloub

Bethenny got it wrong...she is the evil spell. Speaking your mind (based on gossip might I add) and being mean are 2 different things. If Luann is the real life version of Samantha from Sex and the City...who cares? She is talking about girl code and then calls another woman a "****." It doesn't match. Bethenny needs to drink some more "Easy Time" tea.


----------



## Love Of My Life

It was an explosive show last night... Bethanny was off the charts last night,
the worst I'v e seen her in all the seasons she has been on the show.
And LuAnn also exhibiting bad behavior.

I'm guessing that Sonia might have been "comp'd" for that procedure in exchange
for it being on tv, publicity wise.

If these women were at my home & showed such a lack of disrespect,I surely
would have asked them to leave & Ramona's dog pooping all over,disgusting!

The show is lacking a lot this season & with the tone of these episodes,my interest
is not there... These women are bullies & abusive to each other in many ways.


----------



## Sassys

needloub said:


> Bethenny got it wrong...she is the evil spell. Speaking your mind (based on gossip might I add) and being mean are 2 different things. If Luann is the real life version of Samantha from Sex and the City...who cares? She is talking about girl code and then calls another woman a "****." It doesn't match. Bethenny needs to drink some more "Easy Time" tea.



I don't think the issue is Luanne sleeps around, the issue is, she acts like she is above everyone and tells them they are not being classy, yet she sleeps with married men, cheats on her man while on vacation and gets caught on camera trying to clean up her mess, tells Carole she is wrong for dating a man younger than her that also dated her niece (yet Luanne screws young men and some are married). I too would have told her she is a hypocrite. What kind of woman dates her "friends" leftovers?!?!  Luanne knew Tom dated Ramona several times. That is a huge no no, regardless if he never slept with her, you don't do crap like that.

If Ramona dated a man that Luanne dated first, you better believe she would have went IN on Ramona. 

And, give me a break about the hair cut. So, every white woman brunette in NYC that has a bob hair cut, wants to be Luanne now. Luanne needs to have several.


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> i know!  that is just crazy, weird and having a camera crew in there with her is beyond any words i have ...
> 
> 
> why is the dog pooping everywhere?  and why isn't Ramona mortified about this?  this tells me Coco isn't house-trained so Ramona lives with this ...
> 
> Carole is so passive-aggressive.
> 
> 
> that just floored me!  she has absolutely no concept of what to filter for tv.  and she calls herself Lady Morgan ... this was even stranger than Kyle and LisaR (RHBH) getting Brazilian wax jobs done with a camera crew.  these ladies would do anything for air time!



I agree that this doctor probably comped Sonja for the free publicity.  I couldn't believe she would let just any doctor with no experience do this procedure on her.  I would want a board certified plastic surgeon, personally.    

And no, she doesn't have a filter for TV anymore than ladies who have the Brazilian wax jobs on air.  No one want's to see that crap.  It's not a spectator's sport.  And yes, I remember that the woman who waxed Lisa R did not use gloves!!  I just cringe!

And as far as Coco goes...this doesn't necessarily mean the dog is not housebroken, it means no one is taking the dog outside to do their business.  A housebroken dog will hold it but they can't hold it forever.  If no one takes the dog out, it's going to go in the house.  This is 100% Ramona's fault for not being a responsible dog owner.  She probably doesn't take care of the dog at her own home...I'm sure she has people for that.  She should have brought her dog person with her on this trip.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> I don't think the issue is Luanne sleeps around, the issue is, she acts like she is above everyone and tells them they are not being classy, yet she sleeps with married men, cheats on her man while on vacation and gets caught on camera trying to clean up her mess, tells Carole she is wrong for dating a man younger than her that also dated her niece (yet Luanne screws young men and some are married). I too would have told her she is a hypocrite. What kind of woman dates her "friends" leftovers?!?!  Luanne knew Tom dated Ramona several times. That is a huge no no, regardless if he never slept with her, you don't do crap like that.
> 
> If Ramona dated a man that Luanne dated first, you better believe she would have went IN on Ramona.
> 
> And, give me a break about the hair cut. So, every white woman brunette in NYC that has a bob hair cut, wants to be Luanne now. Luanne needs to have several.



I have no idea what actually started the fight.  There's a lot of pent up animosity between these women & when something triggers it, it's no holds barred.  They just say anything to hurt the other one.  The haircut bit was BS. Once it got started, Bethenny threw everything she could think of at LuAnne.  And I don't think it's the fact that LuAnne is such a sl*t either.  I think it has more to do with LuAnne acting all holier than thou.  Apparently, the only one who can be holier than thou is Bethenny.  Bethenny jumps in to defend Carole but Carole needs to fight her own battles.  They're all so passive aggressive especially with each other.  Like I said in an earlier post...these women need to all find new friends & stop hanging around each other.  Their dynamics don't work with each other.  This show has become painful to watch.


----------



## beekmanhill

I didn't like the LuMan comment from Carole, thought it was childish.  She stoops very low to get Bethenny's approval.   


They'd all give their eye teeth to have Countess' body.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I didn't like the LuMan comment from Carole, thought it was childish.  She stoops very low to get Bethenny's approval.
> 
> 
> They'd all give their eye teeth to have Countess' body.



What is so great about her body?


----------



## pjhm

You know the series has reached its peak when Ramona comes off as the calm one........


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> I didn't like the LuMan comment from Carole, thought it was childish.  She stoops very low to get Bethenny's approval.
> 
> 
> They'd all give their eye teeth to have Countess' body.



That's an old comment from a few seasons back started by Sonja & Ramona about Lu's deep voice

I see nothing about Luann's body to be jealous of lol!


----------



## Dawn

Jules is talking about her dying dad and Lu doesn't even acknowledge her concern?


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> I didn't like the LuMan comment from Carole, thought it was childish.  She stoops very low to get Bethenny's approval.
> 
> 
> They'd all give their eye teeth to have Countess' body.





Ramona has a rockin body & Bethanny has a good body as well
(don't think her boobs have been lifted like Ramona's)


----------



## slang

Dawn said:


> Jules is talking about her dying dad and Lu doesn't even acknowledge her concern?



Not only did she not acknowledge her concern she kept interrupting to talk about herself 
Not cool!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

slang said:


> Not only did she not acknowledge her concern she kept interrupting to talk about herself
> Not cool!



That was all editing, you can tell where they chopped it


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Carole talking about Lu's man voice YET she came in looking like a man with that horrid outfit


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> That's an old comment from a few seasons back started by Sonja & Ramona about Lu's deep voice
> 
> I see nothing about Luann's body to be jealous of lol!



Yes, the LuMan comment is just a resurface of comments made a few seasons ago. nothing new.  Her voice is deep & somewhat masculine in tone.

No, LuAnne's body is nothing special.   It's not bad or out of shape (like mine, LOL) but it's not any better than anyone else's.  But her age will catch up with her if she continues her lifestyle of drinking & partying, just like it will for all of them.  Plastic surgery, lifts & tucks can only take your body so far.  Once you reach a certain age, skin & muscle tone change & there's not a lot you can do about it.  Age & gravity are not kind.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dawn said:


> Jules is talking about her dying dad and Lu doesn't even acknowledge her concern?




LuAnn's behavior in that scene was cringeworthy!!!
I couldn't believe she talked right over Jules talking about her father....


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Glitterandstuds said:


> Carole talking about Lu's man voice YET she came in looking like a man with that horrid outfit




The man voice comment was very childish, but I still love Carole! 
And I really liked her outfit, I thought it was very appropriate for a casual girls weekend..

I also liked Bethanny's grey onesie...

(In my defense I'm in the middle of my final exams so I might be delirious hahaha)


----------



## cdtracing

Dawn said:


> Jules is talking about her dying dad and Lu doesn't even acknowledge her concern?





slang said:


> Not only did she not acknowledge her concern she kept interrupting to talk about herself
> Not cool!



This just made me cringe.  It was so inconsiderate of LuAnne & just shows how self centered & self absorbed she is.  I really felt for Jules.


----------



## Dawn

slang said:


> Not only did she not acknowledge her concern she kept interrupting to talk about herself
> Not cool!



yes! exactly! I'm aware it could have been tricky editing too but I wouldn't put anything past Lu.


----------



## slang

Sophie-Rose said:


> The man voice comment was very childish, but I still love Carole!
> And I really liked her outfit, I thought it was very appropriate for a casual girls weekend..
> 
> I also liked Bethanny's grey onesie...
> 
> (In my defense I'm in the middle of my final exams so I might be delirious hahaha)



I liked Carole's sweater (I think it said: Dear Santa, I want it all) and loved Bethenny's onesie.
I wonder if Bethenny's onesie was from Dorinda, looked like she had left presents on all the ladies beds. Carole unwrapped hers and it was pjs, although Bethenny's were nicer!


----------



## slang

Was this the episode Andy has been saying is better than the "Scary Island" episode?

If so, it doesn't come close to Scary Island for me, although if John had showed up "just to say hi" in the middle of it all, it could have pushed it over the edge


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> I liked Carole's sweater (I think it said: Dear Santa, I want it all) and loved Bethenny's onesie.
> I wonder if Bethenny's onesie was from Dorinda, looked like she had left presents on all the ladies beds. Carole unwrapped hers and it was pjs, although Bethenny's were nicer!


Bethenny unwrapped blue Joe Boxer pajamas from Dorinda; her onsie was grey cashmere.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Bethenny unwrapped blue Joe Boxer pajamas from Dorinda; her onsie was grey cashmere.



Ah, that makes sense. Bethenny's onesie looked too nice, compared to the pjs Dorinda gave Carole. 
Although props to Dorinda for leaving those gifts on everyone's bed - nice touch!


----------



## Longchamp

slang said:


> Was this the episode Andy has been saying is better than the "Scary Island" episode?
> 
> If so, it doesn't come close to Scary Island for me, although if John had showed up "just to say hi" in the middle of it all, it could have pushed it over the edge



Thought the same thing. Pales to scary island.


----------



## cdtracing

I have yet to see an episode that compares to Scary Island.  Hopefully, it's still to come.


----------



## Graw

They have to suck up to Queen B to keep their jobs!  They get paid 500,000 on the show, free items, seated first in restaurants, publicity for other business ventures and no one wants to lose it. 

Most of what Bethany was screaming was directly related to Carole and Luann's feud with Carole sleeping with Luann's chef/nieces boyfriend.  


If one of my girlfriends started seeing my nieces boyfriend I would never call them a pedophile, but I'd keep them far, far away from me. I would wonder if they would also date my son.



needloub said:


> Bethenny got it wrong...she is the evil spell. Speaking your mind (based on gossip might I add) and being mean are 2 different things. If Luann is the real life version of Samantha from Sex and the City...who cares? She is talking about girl code and then calls another woman a "****." It doesn't match. Bethenny needs to drink some more "Easy Time" tea.



Bethany reached a new low this episode, even for Bethany.  I used to be a Bethany cheerleader, but she's too abrasive.  I hope she calms down.



hotshot said:


> It was an explosive show last night... Bethanny was off the charts last night,
> the worst I'v e seen her in all the seasons she has been on the show.
> And LuAnn also exhibiting bad behavior.
> 
> I'm guessing that Sonia might have been "comp'd" for that procedure in exchange
> for it being on tv, publicity wise.
> 
> If these women were at my home & showed such a lack of disrespect,I surely
> would have asked them to leave & Ramona's dog pooping all over,disgusting!
> 
> The show is lacking a lot this season & with the tone of these episodes,my interest
> is not there... These women are bullies & abusive to each other in many ways.



+1 Extensive and unnecessary bullying ... this is not mere shade. 



beekmanhill said:


> I didn't like the LuMan comment from Carole, thought it was childish.  She stoops very low to get Bethenny's approval.
> 
> 
> They'd all give their eye teeth to have Countess' body.


+1 




Glitterandstuds said:


> That was all editing, you can tell where they chopped it



It looked choppy to me to.  Every show needs a villain and Bravo would love for Luann to be their villain.  What they didn't expect is for Luann to find love and then make peace with the girls.



Glitterandstuds said:


> Carole talking about Lu's man voice YET she came in looking like a man with that horrid outfit






slang said:


> Was this the episode Andy has been saying is better than the "Scary Island" episode?
> 
> If so, it doesn't come close to Scary Island for me, although if John had showed up "just to say hi" in the middle of it all, it could have pushed it over the edge



I was thinking the same thing!  This isn't comparable to scary island at all.  Not in the least.  This was Bethany gone hulk hogan mean, thats it.  

Bethany and Ramona should focus on finding their own man.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Luann:  "You copied my haircut!"

Bethenny: "Oh yeah? Well you're a sl*t!"

This fight doesn't even make sense. And this time Bethenny wasn't yelling, she was shrieking.


----------



## beekmanhill

It's LuAnn's  height and posture, wide shoulders and model's body that make it by far the best body n the show.  JMHO.  

What to me was comparable to Scary Island was Bethenny's intense anger and hatred for a person manifesting itself in cruel behavior and shrill disparaging remarks. Kelly was obviously disturbed on Scary Island and Bethenny screamed at her over and over.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> It's LuAnn's  height and posture, wide shoulders and model's body that make it by far the best body n the show.  JMHO.
> 
> What to me was comparable to Scary Island was Bethenny's intense anger and hatred for a person manifesting itself in cruel behavior and shrill disparaging remarks. Kelly was obviously disturbed on Scary Island and *Bethenny screamed at her over and over.*



All she said was GO TO SLEEP ALREADY! :lolots: Kelly is a nut job and deserved every bit of it.

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ty/season-3/videos/kelly-needs-to-go-to-sleep


----------



## cdtracing

Anybody else notice Lu smoking on camera??  She's always been so very careful to not get caught with a cigarette on camera or in pictures.


----------



## cdtracing

Vanilla Bean said:


> Luann:  "You copied my haircut!"
> 
> Bethenny: "Oh yeah? Well you're a sl*t!"
> 
> This fight doesn't even make sense. And this time Bethenny wasn't yelling, she was shrieking.



Didn't make sense to me...in my opinion, it had more to do with Carole dating Adam since Bethenny kept bringing  up the fact that Lu dates younger & sometimes married men but looks down her nose if someone else dates a younger guy.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Maybe because she's not the only smoker these days what with Dorinda, John and Jules all lighting up.


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> Anybody else notice Lu smoking on camera??  She's always been so very careful to not get caught with a cigarette on camera or in pictures.



YES!! I meant to bring that up. I noticed the black lighter next to her, when she went outside to talk to Jules. It was gone, when she left but Jules was still outside.


----------



## sgj99

cdtracing said:


> I agree that this doctor probably comped Sonja for the free publicity.  I couldn't believe she would let just any doctor with no experience do this procedure on her.  I would want a board certified plastic surgeon, personally.
> 
> And no, she doesn't have a filter for TV anymore than ladies who have the Brazilian wax jobs on air.  No one want's to see that crap.  It's not a spectator's sport.  And yes, I remember that the woman who waxed Lisa R did not use gloves!!  I just cringe!
> 
> *And as far as Coco goes...this doesn't necessarily mean the dog is not housebroken, it means no one is taking the dog outside to do their business.  A housebroken dog will hold it but they can't hold it forever.  If no one takes the dog out, it's going to go in the house.  This is 100% Ramona's fault for not being a responsible dog owner.  She probably doesn't take care of the dog at her own home...I'm sure she has people for that.  She should have brought her dog person with her on this trip*.



you are absolutely right.  it's not the dog's fault and she certainly could be house-trained.  it's Ramona's fault for not taking care of the dog's needs, i.e., taking her outside on regular intervals to make sure CoCo does her business.


----------



## Graw

beekmanhill said:


> It's LuAnn's  height and posture, wide shoulders and model's body that make it by far the best body n the show.  JMHO.
> 
> What to me was comparable to Scary Island was Bethenny's intense anger and hatred for a person manifesting itself in cruel behavior and shrill disparaging remarks. Kelly was obviously disturbed on Scary Island and Bethenny screamed at her over and over.



If Luann were 20 years old her body would be amazing.  Luann's not 20, she is over 40 and her body is great.  It doesn't take away from anyone else on the show. 

On scary island Kelly had "something" going on and watching it the first time hearing jelly beans was  oh the editing!  Watching it again after learning Kelly was having a breakdown and it wasn't BRAVO editing, Bethany could have been gentler on her.  I don't think Bethany intends on being abrasive, she doesn't know how to filter or be gentle when she has conflicting feelings about someone.  She should enter role play exercises if she doesn't think therapy will help her.

With regard to Dorinda, hindsight is 20/20 I am now happy that Sonja stayed out of the wrath of Bethany.  She wouldn't need any laser/probe treatments after Bethany tunes her up.   Perhaps Bethany had her staff there so she wouldn't go from 0 to 100 with Sonja.


----------



## beekmanhill

Graw said:


> If Luann were 20 years old her body would be amazing.  Luann's not 20, she is over 40 and her body is great.  It doesn't take away from anyone else on the show.
> 
> On scary island Kelly had "something" going on and watching it the first time hearing jelly beans was  oh the editing!  Watching it again after learning Kelly was having a breakdown and it wasn't BRAVO editing, Bethany could have been gentler on her.  I don't think Bethany intends on being abrasive, she doesn't know how to filter or be gentle when she has conflicting feelings about someone.  She should enter role play exercises if she doesn't think therapy will help her.
> 
> With regard to Dorinda, hindsight is 20/20 I am now happy that Sonja stayed out of the wrath of Bethany.  She wouldn't need any laser/probe treatments after Bethany tunes her up.   Perhaps Bethany had her staff there so she wouldn't go from 0 to 100 with Sonja.



Oh,no, it doesn't take away.  I was just referring to Carole's unkind comment calling her LuMan.  To me that "nickname", which sure wasn't meant in a flattering way,  had a lot to do with Lu's body type, wide shoulders, tall, etc.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> All she said was GO TO SLEEP ALREADY! :lolots: Kelly is a nut job and deserved every bit of it.
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ty/season-3/videos/kelly-needs-to-go-to-sleep



She also screamed "you're crazy, you're insane."  Its in the first 30 seconds.


----------



## slang

IMO the LuMan comment was obviously in reference to her voice, not her body. 

The context Carole said it was that she walked in the house and heard Bethenny fighting with a man and thought John was there and then realized it was "LuMan". 

There was nothing in the comment that even sounds like she was talking about Lu's body (which is fine IMO), the comment was all about her voice


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> All she said was GO TO SLEEP ALREADY! :lolots: *Kelly is a nut job and deserved every bit of it.*
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ty/season-3/videos/kelly-needs-to-go-to-sleep



Yup!


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> IMO the LuMan comment was obviously in reference to her voice, not her body.
> 
> The context Carole said it was that she walked in the house and heard Bethenny fighting with a man and thought John was there and then realized it was "LuMan".
> 
> There was nothing in the comment that even sounds like she was talking about Lu's body (which is fine IMO), the comment was all about her voice



They've called Lu LuMan for many years, and the voice is obviously only one part of the reason.

Kelly is often referred to similarly, not on the show, as I recall but by many posters.


----------



## slang

I have the urge to wallpaper my closets now


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> I don't think the issue is Luanne sleeps around, the issue is, she acts like she is above everyone and tells them they are not being classy, yet she sleeps with married men, cheats on her man while on vacation and gets caught on camera trying to clean up her mess, tells Carole she is wrong for dating a man younger than her that also dated her niece (yet Luanne screws young men and some are married). I too would have told her she is a hypocrite. What kind of woman dates her "friends" leftovers?!?!  Luanne knew Tom dated Ramona several times. That is a huge no no, regardless if he never slept with her, you don't do crap like that.
> 
> If Ramona dated a man that Luanne dated first, you better believe she would have went IN on Ramona.



Ding!  Ding! Winner, Winner- chicken dinner!  You hit the nail right on the head


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This was the worst epidosde ever.

I thought it disgusting that Bethany for shut shaming and shrieking at LuAnn
I don't really need to see more dog poop on the floor.
I really didn't need to see Sonja's vagina get rejuvenated (or anyone else's for that matter)
I think Ramona is just jealous - I don't believe a word this woman says - I think she casually dated Tom a few times but that  certainly doesn't give her ownership over him.  And because she only casually dated Tom, I maybe in the minority here but I frankly don't think that LuAnn owed her any explanation about her relationship with him and given the kind of person Ramona is, I wouldn't say anything either.
Carole is just pathetic - hiding in a closet eavesdropping and her "man" comments about Luann were lame.  Why is she even on this show?
Jules - I don't understand her - if your father was really that ill = why are you even filming in the Berkshires?  I sure wouldn't be.  She just irritates me - in her "I'm so young" I don't know what an ipod/tv dinner tray/(fill in the blank.....) is.
I like Dorinda, but she is got on my nerves too.  Previously it was her mother who made the cake, now its store bought?  They weren't insulting her mother.  They were just confused about whether this was a birthday party.  I did like her speech though ...I cooked, I cleaned... I decorated... that was epic.  Wish she stayed true to her word and  thrown the whole bunch out for their behavior.
I liked Luann this episode for getting under Bethany's skin with her comments on SkinnyGirl and copying her haircut.  And I loved her necklace.  

That's about it for me. But I think this show is done.


----------



## tweegy

Bethanny is not very witty. Sadly she thinks she is. She repeats what the other person says or stalls while thinking of something but says something silly. 

Shes like one of those small dogs that bark thinking they're a big dog.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When Bethenny goes in on people, my mind just goes back to what Omarosa told her....   I would LOVE for her to go head to head with a real deal tell it like it is Sista!  I have a feeling, she won't be barking much after she's put in her place.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> When Bethenny goes in on people, my mind just goes back to what Omarosa told her....   I would LOVE for her to go head to head with a real deal tell it like it is Sista!  I have a feeling, she won't be barking much after she's put in her place.



I agree with that! 

She's just ridiculous!


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> When Bethenny goes in on people, my mind just goes back to what Omarosa told her....   I would LOVE for her to go head to head with a real deal tell it like it is Sista!  I have a feeling, she won't be barking much after she's put in her place.



Ohhhh, I want to see that.


----------



## purseinsanity

caitlin1214 said:


> I had a mole lasered off my chin. Right now, I'm keeping all lasers above the waist. (Except for Lasik. I do not like the idea of a laser in my eye.)
> 
> But if I ever needed below the belt lasering, I'd go to a gynecologist, too.
> 
> 
> 
> This may be the weirdest, most random thought, but I found it odd that she's willing to do the whole procedure on TV, yet she's freaking out over the size of a probe.
> 
> The probe, to me, looked to be about the same size as a personal massager, so I don't see why she's freaking out.
> 
> ....Then again, most people don't have that kind of procedure on TV, and Bravo (or Slice, in Canada) is the wrong channel to be watching someone use a personal massager.



 LOL my first thought was that it doesn't look as big as her reaction warrants!  And then I thought OMG she must really need rejuvenation if that's making her panic.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> i know!  that is just crazy, weird and having a camera crew in there with her is beyond any words i have ...
> 
> 
> 
> why is the dog pooping everywhere?  and why isn't Ramona mortified about this?  this tells me Coco isn't house-trained so Ramona lives with this ...
> 
> Carole is so passive-aggressive.
> 
> 
> 
> that just floored me!  she has absolutely no concept of what to filter for tv.  and she calls herself Lady Morgan ... this was even stranger than Kyle and LisaR (RHBH) getting Brazilian wax jobs done with a camera crew.  these ladies would do anything for air time!



ITA.  Some things should be kept private.  Hence the word "privates"!


----------



## purseinsanity

needloub said:


> Bethenny got it wrong...she is the evil spell. Speaking your mind (based on gossip might I add) and being mean are 2 different things. If Luann is the real life version of Samantha from Sex and the City...who cares? She is talking about girl code and then calls another woman a "****." It doesn't match. Bethenny needs to drink some more "Easy Time" tea.



I almost died laughing when Bethenny claimed she couldn't get a word in!


----------



## Cherrasaki

I'm not much of a countess fan but Bethenny was extremely rude and mean with her comments towards Luanne. It really did seem like she had an axe to grind not only for herself but on Carole's behalf too and I have to say that if anyone talked to me the way that Bethenny did towards Luanne I don't think I would of been able to stay that calm and composed. Who does she think she is? I don't get why people suck up to her and put up with her crap. Is it because she's Andy's "fave" or because she owns her own company?  Don't get it!


----------



## chowlover2

Longchamp said:


> Ohhhh, I want to see that.


Me too!


purseinsanity said:


> LOL my first thought was that it doesn't look as big as her reaction warrants!  And then I thought OMG she must really need rejuvenation if that's making her panic.



For a woman who has been around the block she acted like a virgin!


----------



## Creativelyswank

pjhm said:


> You know the series has reached its peak when Ramona comes off as the calm one........


 


 Point taken.


----------



## lucywife

chowlover2 said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> For a woman who has been around the block she acted like a virgin!


 that was an advertisement of her "youthful" vagina also. Her daughter must be mortified.


----------



## Creativelyswank

B really needs to learn the lesson that there is more to life than being right all the time.


----------



## cdtracing

Bethenny is a right fighter....she has to be right at all costs.  It doesn't matter who gets hurt, slandered, or insulted as long as she's right.


----------



## chowlover2

I  felt sad when they flipped back to early days and when LuAnn was counseling Bethenny on " class." I was so pulling for B then and now I can't stand her. Absolutely nothing makes her happy. I also don't feel Jason is the cause of it all either. Some of it, certainly. So many women split from their husbands in much worse circumstances and their attitudes are so much better.


----------



## girlonthecoast

lucywife said:


> that was an advertisement of her "youthful" vagina also. Her daughter must be mortified.


I've always wondered if Sonja's antics are a source of embarrassment for her daughter at what I assume to be a WASP-y upper crust boarding school.


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> IMO the LuMan comment was obviously in reference to her voice, not her body.
> 
> The context Carole said it was that she walked in the house and heard Bethenny fighting with a man and thought John was there and then realized it was "LuMan".
> 
> There was nothing in the comment that even sounds like she was talking about Lu's body (which is fine IMO), the comment was all about her voice



Hmm, thats mean too! 



slang said:


> I have the urge to wallpaper my closets now



Its a sign of being rich! 



CanuckBagLover said:


> This was the worst epidosde ever.
> 
> I thought it disgusting that Bethany for shut shaming and shrieking at LuAnn
> I don't really need to see more dog poop on the floor.
> I really didn't need to see Sonja's vagina get rejuvenated (or anyone else's for that matter)
> I think Ramona is just jealous - I don't believe a word this woman says - I think she casually dated Tom a few times but that  certainly doesn't give her ownership over him.  And because she only casually dated Tom, I maybe in the minority here but I frankly don't think that LuAnn owed her any explanation about her relationship with him and given the kind of person Ramona is, I wouldn't say anything either.
> Carole is just pathetic - hiding in a closet eavesdropping and her "man" comments about Luann were lame.  Why is she even on this show?
> Jules - I don't understand her - if your father was really that ill = why are you even filming in the Berkshires?  I sure wouldn't be.  She just irritates me - in her "I'm so young" I don't know what an ipod/tv dinner tray/(fill in the blank.....) is.
> I like Dorinda, but she is got on my nerves too.  Previously it was her mother who made the cake, now its store bought?  They weren't insulting her mother.  They were just confused about whether this was a birthday party.  I did like her speech though ...I cooked, I cleaned... I decorated... that was epic.  Wish she stayed true to her word and  thrown the whole bunch out for their behavior.
> I liked Luann this episode for getting under Bethany's skin with her comments on SkinnyGirl and copying her haircut.  And I loved her necklace.
> 
> That's about it for me. But I think this show is done.



This season Carole is on the show because she is a friend of Bethany. 

Jules is ??? The woman who takes diggs during her interviews, but smiles in everyones face.  Hopefully gone next season. 



Cherrasaki said:


> I'm not much of a countess fan but Bethenny was extremely rude and mean with her comments towards Luanne. It really did seem like she had an axe to grind not only for herself but on Carole's behalf too and I have to say that if anyone talked to me the way that Bethenny did towards Luanne I don't think I would of been able to stay that calm and composed. Who does she think she is? I don't get why people suck up to her and put up with her crap. Is it because she's Andy's "fave" or because she owns her own company?  Don't get it!



She was rather crass.  The turn a blind eye because they have to.  They have to kiss her grits to save their spot on the show.  



cdtracing said:


> Bethenny is a right fighter....she has to be right at all costs.  It doesn't matter who gets hurt, slandered, or insulted as long as she's right.



  So true. 



chowlover2 said:


> I  felt sad when they flipped back to early days and when LuAnn was counseling Bethenny on " class." I was so pulling for B then and now I can't stand her. Absolutely nothing makes her happy. I also don't feel Jason is the cause of it all either. Some of it, certainly. So many women split from their husbands in much worse circumstances and their attitudes are so much better.




I was rooting for Bethany too, I felt she was looked down upon by some of the originals because she wasn't married with children.  She is clearly ambitious, loyal and a fierce business woman.  But sometimes, she is too much, for example she didn't need to be off putting with the psychic.


----------



## Graw

beekmanhill said:


> Oh,no, it doesn't take away.  I was just referring to Carole's unkind comment calling her LuMan.  To me that "nickname", which sure wasn't meant in a flattering way,  had a lot to do with Lu's body type, wide shoulders, tall, etc.



I agree with you!  I added the part about Luann having a great body doesn't take away from anyone else for the others.


----------



## chaneljewel

Bethenny is plain annoying with her desire to be right ALL of the time!!!  I used to like her, but think she's a grown brat now.  She can't have a normal conversation with anyone as she has to dominate every topic with all of her knowledge. 
And what's with Sonya and her vagina issues????  It's just too weird!!  I couldn't believe that she had that aired on tv.  
The show this season isn't fun to watch as its all about screaming and fighting.  There's no purpose to it.


----------



## BarbadosBride

This show has turned into the world according to nasty screaming Bethenny. Not good to watch at all.


----------



## swags

Horrible episode, Bethenny is just gross this season.  She's so possessive of her crappy artificial flavored drinks. In season one, I thought she was supposed to be a healthy chef? Now she sells processed stuff and puts the label Skinny on it. 

Jules, if your father is sick, why not be with him instead of complaining about the girls arguing?


----------



## Designerhbgirl

BarbadosBride said:


> This show has turned into the world according to nasty screaming Bethenny. Not good to watch at all.


+1. Agree.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

BarbadosBride said:


> This show has turned into the world according to nasty screaming Bethenny. Not good to watch at all.


Nailed it. Unbearable to watch.


----------



## lucywife

Remember that epic failure - Bethenny's short-lived personal show? It didn't last long because she was shrieking tirelessly for a whole long hour and not letting her guests to speak. every scene with Bethenny in is is played the same exact scenario, a screaming match about petty things.


----------



## cdtracing

BarbadosBride said:


> This show has turned into the world according to nasty screaming Bethenny. Not good to watch at all.



Exactly!!  Her screeching voice is like nails going across a blackboard. She thinks she is the Be All, End All, Know All.  Honestly, I would love to see her go head to head with some real hard women in real world life.  Bethenny would be picking her teeth up off the floor.

And I would like to know what school she graduated from to claim the title of Chef.


----------



## cdtracing

lucywife said:


> Remember that epic failure - Bethenny's short-lived personal show? It didn't last long because she was shrieking tirelessly for a whole long hour and not letting her guests to speak. every scene with Bethenny in is is played the same exact scenario, a screaming match about petty things.



Yes, her talk show lasted 1 hot minute & then it was gone....thank God.  I watched about half of 1 show.  I couldn't take the shrieking.  She wouldn't let her guest talk; it was like watching a Bethenny monologue.


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> Exactly!!  Her screeching voice is like nails going across a blackboard. She thinks she is the Be All, End All, Know All.  Honestly, I would love to see her go head to head with some real hard women in real world life.  Bethenny would be picking her teeth up off the floor.
> 
> *And I would like to know what school she graduated from to claim the title of Chef*.



Why does that matter? She is a self made millionaire. Her degree/title has nothing to do with her business. Plenty of self made entrepreneurs do not have a college degree.


----------



## Dawn

I think Bethenny needs seriously anger management therapy. She goes off and gets in the red zone where she in uncontrollable and then feels terrible and embarrassed after she calms down...then goes right back to it. I think she needs to learn to keep her mouth shut and walk away from situations or comments that cause this kind of reaction. She cannot control what other people do or say but she can certainly try to control her own behavior. 

They all shriek and talk over each other and yell. My friends and I never talk to each other the way that they do, but then again, we don't have that kind of drama surrounding us.


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> Yes, her talk show lasted 1 hot minute & then it was gone....thank God.  I watched about half of 1 show.  I couldn't take the shrieking.  She wouldn't let her guest talk; it was like watching a Bethenny monologue.



Bethenny's show was on for over a year. Longer then other stupid talk shows, that only survived a 6 week sneak peak. Kris Jenner, Ice T & Coco, Boris & Nicole to name a few


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Bethenny's show was on for over a year. Longer then other stupid talk shows, that only survived a 6 week sneak peak. Kris Jenner, Ice T & Coco, Boris & Nicole to name a few



i'd consider a year, a hot minute in TV Talk Show land...  it was awful


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> i'd consider a year, a hot minute in TV Talk Show land...  it was awful



longer than 6 weeks like the others


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Why does that matter? She is a self made millionaire. Her degree/title has nothing to do with her business. Plenty of self made entrepreneurs do not have a college degree.



I never said a college degree had anything to do with her being an entrepreneur or her business.  I just wanted to know what cooking school she graduated from in order to claim the title of Chef.  In my opinion, there are cooks & there are chefs.  There's nothing wrong with being either but I think you need to be a graduate of a cooking school or at least to have apprenticed under an acclaimed chef to claim the "title" of chef.  To me it's like claiming to be a doctor or a lawyer with getting a medical or law degree.  I cook & have cooked from scratch for years but that doesn't make me a chef.


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> I never said a college degree had anything to do with her being an entrepreneur or her business.  I just wanted to know what cooking school she graduated from in order to claim the title of Chef.  *In my opinion, there are cooks & there are chefs.  *There's nothing wrong with being either but I think you need to be a graduate of a cooking school or at least to have apprenticed under an acclaimed chef to claim the "title" of chef.  To me it's like claiming to be a doctor or a lawyer with getting a medical or law degree.  I cook & have cooked from scratch for years but that doesn't make me a chef.



Oh God. Not again...


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Bethenny's show was on for over a year. Longer then other stupid talk shows, that only survived a 6 week sneak peak. Kris Jenner, Ice T & Coco, Boris & Nicole to name a few



A year is still a hot minute to me.  I couldn't imagine watching that show for a year...it would be a year out of my life I would never get back.  Her show was terrible & it should have been called the Bethenny Talks All Over Her Guests Show because she would never let them finish their thought or what they were saying.  The really good talk show hosts (the ones that last) actually let their guest talk & they listen.




DC-Cutie said:


> i'd consider a year, a hot minute in TV Talk Show land...  it was awful



I agree.


----------



## Baileylouise

I think Ramona is a fake friend to dorinda and Sonja.  In a 20 year friendship you try and be respectful to your friends choices in life. Granted Dorinda could do better than John. Let it go. With Sonja she is quick to distance herself from her and be besties with Bethany and Carole.
Bethany is a hard harsh person, I do wonder how her personality on the show  affects her business and what effect her behaviour will be to her daughter 
Carole should speak up more for herself, don't be Bethany's ***** you will only get hurt.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Bethenny's show was on for over a year. Longer then other stupid talk shows, that only survived a 6 week sneak peak. Kris Jenner, Ice T & Coco, Boris & Nicole to name a few


 Bethenny's show was supposedly a today's intelligent independent woman take on life, havingitall/wife/mother/self-made millionaire, etc. Can't compare with the freak shows of Jenner, Ice T and such.


----------



## lucywife

cdtracing said:


> A year is still a hot minute to me.  I couldn't imagine watching that show for a year...it would be a year out of my life I would never get back.  Her show was terrible & it should have been called the *Bethenny Talks All Over Her Guests Show *because she would never let them finish their thought or what they were saying.  The really good talk show hosts (the ones that last) actually let their guest talk & they listen.


 True


----------



## cdtracing

Dawn said:


> I think Bethenny needs seriously anger management therapy. She goes off and gets in the red zone where she in uncontrollable and then feels terrible and embarrassed after she calms down...then goes right back to it. I think she needs to learn to keep her mouth shut and walk away from situations or comments that cause this kind of reaction. She cannot control what other people do or say but she can certainly try to control her own behavior.
> 
> They all shriek and talk over each other and yell. My friends and I never talk to each other the way that they do, but then again, we don't have that kind of drama surrounding us.



You're correct.  Bethenny needs some serious therapy but I don't think it would do her much good because she's not open to it.  She goes off the reservation & uncontrollably shrieks things that are hurtful, then feels bad about it afterwards.  That's BS.  If she truly felt bad about the things she says & about hurting someone's feelings, she would make some kind of effort to stop that behavior before it gets out of hand.  Her feeling bad after the fact is disingenuous because she does nothing to curb her behavior even though she knows it's wrong.

My friends & I don't act this way toward each other.  If there's a problem, it's settled one on one in private.  When there is an argument or disagreement, those involved will walk away before it gets to the screaming ridiculous faze.  No one can get their point across when everyone is yelling at the same time.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Oh God. Not again...




I don't really care whether Bethenny is a cook or a chef.  *There's nothing wrong or insulting about being a cook.*  I just personally think that if someone claims to be a chef, they should have the training to back up the claim.  It's like claiming to be a doctor without the education to back it up.  You don't have to work in a restaurant or some executive to be a chef.   Not all chefs cater & not all caterers are chefs.   I have a friend who is a caterer & is very successful at it but she doesn't claim to be a chef.  Just because someone says they are a chef doesn't mean they are one.

You're entitled to your opinion like I am entitled to have mine.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Luann could have read Bethenny. It is too bad she didn't. Her failed relationships would have been enough material for at least two episodes.


----------



## Longchamp

purseinsanity said:


> ITA.  Some things should be kept private.  Hence the word "privates"!





purseinsanity said:


> I almost died laughing when Bethenny claimed she couldn't get a word in!



:urock:


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Luann could have read Bethenny. It is too bad she didn't. Her failed relationships would have been enough material for at least two episodes.



Luanne's husband cheated on her and left her; Pot meet kettle would have been the first thing out of Bethenny's mouth (as it should).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> Luanne's husband cheated on her and left her; Pot meet kettle would have been the first thing out of Bethenny's mouth (as it should).



I would have started with her parents and gone on down the list. Huisbands would have been part two.

I will be interested to see how her relationship with her daughter turns out years from now.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> *I would have started with her parents* and gone on down the list. Huisbands would have been part two.
> 
> I will be interested to see how her relationship with her daughter turns out years from now.



That is wrong! She can't help her parents were bad parents. Jason was no saint. It takes two...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

BagOuttaHell said:


> Luann could have read Bethenny. It is too bad she didn't. Her failed relationships would have been enough material for at least two episodes.




I agree, Luann exhibited a tremendous amount of restraint. She could have gotten as mean and nasty as Bethenny did but she chose not too.


----------



## lucywife

GirlieShoppe said:


> I agree, Luann exhibited a tremendous amount of restraint. She could have gotten as mean and nasty as Bethenny did but she chose not too.


 Just wanted to type that. LuAnn would look better if she didn't respond to Bethenny's outburst at all. Being the loudest in the room is not a compliment.


----------



## Graw

Am I the only person who thinks its odd that Ramona did a 180 turn on Sonja?  Weren't they BFFs?  Now Ramona is bashing Sonja to Bethany.   




GirlieShoppe said:


> I agree, Luann exhibited a tremendous amount of restraint. She could have gotten as mean and nasty as Bethenny did but she chose not too.



She has poise, she withstood the fire.  Most people wouldn't be able to.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> That is wrong! She can't help her parents were bad parents. Jason was no saint. It takes two...



All bets are off with this woman. She says these nasty things under the guise of keeping it real. She is a  miserable person projecting on to others.  Time for her to get a dose of her own reality.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I would have started with her parents and gone on down the list. Huisbands would have been part two.
> 
> I will be interested to see how her relationship with her daughter turns out years from now.





Sassys said:


> That is wrong! She can't help her parents were bad parents. Jason was no saint. It takes two...



It's also a vicious cyle that could continue seeing as how Bethenny didn't have the best relationship with her own mother.  Mother/Daughter relationship can be ROUGH ROUGH ROUGH (thank the lord mine is solid as a rock).

Not saying Jason is a saint or sin, but we have seen MUCH more of Bethenny's disgusting behavior than Jason's.

I


----------



## mama13drama99

BagOuttaHell said:


> All bets are off with this woman. She says these nasty things under the guise of keeping it real. She is a  miserable person projecting on to others.  Time for her to get a dose of her own reality.




EXACTLY!!!  So it would have been wrong for LuAnn to take digs at her parents and upbringing but it's okay for her to spew all the vile, hate filled ish she did???? Really, give me a break!!!  I can't with the constant blatant attempts to be contrary, smug, questioning and such all the darn time in some of these threads!!!!


----------



## pursecrusader

Graw said:


> Am I the only person who thinks its odd that Ramona did a 180 turn on Sonja?  Weren't they BFFs?  Now Ramona is bashing Sonja to Bethany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has poise, she withstood the fire.  Most people wouldn't be able to.



 I don't think Luann has poise. She comes across to me as a poser ,a try hard .She showed restraint because she is in a serious relationship with a very wealthy man.She is fully aware of how she came across last season. She is not going to lose her **** over bethenny. She wants to marry this guy .


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> EXACTLY!!!  So it would have been wrong for LuAnn to take digs at her parents and upbringing but it's okay for her to spew all the vile, hate filled ish she did???? Really, give me a break!!!  I can't with the constant blatant attempts to be contrary, smug, questioning and such all the darn time in some of these threads!!!!



Bethennny can't help who her parents are. Luanne CAN help that she is a hypocrite who sleeps around with married men and does not know, you don't mess with men your friends dated.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Bethennny can't help who her parents are. Luanne CAN help that she is a hypocrite who sleeps around with married men and does not know, you don't mess with men your friends dated.



YES!

Also, Tom didn't just date Ramona, he was with SONJA at the same time he started dating Luann. There is a reason Luann didn't invite Sonja with the rest of the ladies to meet Tom - she already knows him!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

they are all middle aged THOTS!!!!


----------



## Sassys

GirlieShoppe said:


> I agree, Luann exhibited a tremendous amount of restraint. She could have gotten as mean and nasty as Bethenny did but she chose not too.



Luanne was not raised to have come backs like Bethenny. Some people are not fast on their feet during an argument. Does not mean they have restraint.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> they are all middle aged THOTS!!!!



And there is nothing wrong with that (they are grown), but don't throw shade at others for doing the same thing you are doing. Own it! Enough of this class crap. Cheating on your man on camera, sleeping with married men, breaking girl code is not class. Its trashy and whoreish.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> And there is nothing wrong with that (they are grown), but don't throw shade at others for doing the same thing you are doing. Own it! Enough of this class crap. Cheating on your man on camera, sleeping with married men, breaking girl code is not class. Its trashy and whoreish.



I didn't say anything was wrong with it.


----------



## slang

I don't get why everyone thinks Bethenny went after Lu because of Carole, they showed a montage of clips going back to season 1 where Bethenny was calling out Lu's bad behaviour. 
There was even a clip from 2010 when Bethenny is talking about Lu acting so prim when she's actually sleeping around and getting so many ph # from men but pretending she is not.
Heather had the same argument with Lu last season when Lu called Heather out for swearing so much and Heather was like - Lu swears the most off camera, smokes, sleeps around etc but on camera and to the other ladies tells them how to act. 
No one cares how many men Lu sleeps with, I think what they can't stand is how fake she is and a hypocrite calling out the rest of the cast when she is the worst!


----------



## slang

My favourite part of the episode was the running time clock Bravo put on the bottom of the screen! 
No wonder Dorinda needed a nap and an hour to watch Law & Order, the ladies arrived at 3:40 and the fighting started at 3:41


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> i don't get why everyone thinks bethenny went after lu because of carole, they showed a montage of clips going back to season 1 where bethenny was calling out lu's bad behaviour.
> There was even a clip from 2010 when bethenny is talking about lu acting so prim when she's actually sleeping around and getting so many ph # from men but pretending she is not.
> Heather had the same argument with lu last season when lu called heather out for swearing so much and heather was like - lu swears the most off camera, smokes, sleeps around etc but on camera and to the other ladies tells them how to act.
> *no one cares how many men lu sleeps with, i think what they can't stand is how fake she is and a hypocrite calling out the rest of the cast when she is the worst!*



thank you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

at this point can Bravo just bring back Miss Holla for one episode?  I'd rather hear 'holla' and 'hey momma' a few times over all the arguing


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> Luanne was not raised to have come backs like Bethenny. Some people are not fast on their feet during an argument. Does not mean they have restraint.




I disagree, I don't think Bethenny is fast on her feet during arguments. She starts shrieking and spewing vicious insults. It takes restraint to keep your cool while you're bring verbally attacked. 

Just my opinion...


----------



## Sassys

GirlieShoppe said:


> I disagree, I don't think Bethenny is fast on her feet during arguments. She becomes a shrieking shrew and starts spewing vicious insults. It takes restraint to keep your cool while you're bring verbally attacked.
> 
> Just my opinion...



Nothing Bethenny said was a lie and Luanne knows it, that is also why she just sat there and kept her cool. If someone is going off on you and its all lies, you would not be that calm. It is my experience when people are getting yelled at, and its the truth, they have nothing to say or they sit there smirking saying "I don't know what you are talking about". Every time Luanne denied something, Bravo showed the receipts.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> at this point can Bravo just bring back Miss Holla for one episode?  I'd rather hear 'holla' and 'hey momma' a few times over all the arguing



I thought Heather might have made an appearance in this episode. I thought Carole might have stayed at her house in the Berkshires instead of at Dorinda's.
I imagined her walking in after dinner to pick up Carole saying "holla"


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> Bethennny can't help who her parents are. Luanne CAN help that she is a hypocrite who sleeps around with married men and does not know, you don't mess with men your friends dated.




In the heat of battle who cares????  That's not how it works!  When people are coming at you logging all types insults, I don't think many (if any) are thinking, "Okay, I can say this but I can't say that!"  Bethany is far from perfect.  She doesn't show herself to be friendly and in need of consideration of others respecting boundaries, especially because she doesn't! She is mean, nasty and viscous.  She can help that but doesn't.  This season it's been, "You wanna go there? Let's go there!" from her, and in most instances it hasn't been that the other ladies have been TRYING to go there with her crazy behind!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sassys said:


> Nothing Bethenny said was a lie and Luanne knows it, that is also why she just sat there and kept her cool. If someone is going off on you and its all lies, you would not be that calm. It is my experience when people are getting yelled at, and its the truth, they have nothing to say or they sit there smirking saying "I don't know what you are talking about". Every time Luanne denied something, Bravo showed the receipts.




I don't doubt that everything Bethenny said was true. I still think she was wrong to go off on Luann like that.


----------



## cdtracing

lucywife said:


> Just wanted to type that. LuAnn would look better if she didn't respond to Bethenny's outburst at all.* Being the loudest in the room is not a compliment.*



Totally agree with this.



pursecrusader said:


> I don't think Luann has poise. She comes across to me as a poser ,a try hard .*She showed restraint because she is in a serious relationship with a very wealthy man.She is fully aware of how she came across last season. She is not going to lose her **** over bethenny. She wants to marry this guy *.



This is the impression I got.  Luann is involved with a wealthy man she wants to marry so she's aware of appearances especially on TV.  She knows how she came across last year when she was caught on camera behaving in an "unCountess-like" manner.  She doesn't want any fight with Bethenny to screw up her chances with this guy.  I think she's trying to do some damage control.  This is just my opinion...

And I think they're all hypocrites.  They all say one thing & act the other.  They'll throw each other under the bus if it benefits them.  With friends like these, who needs enemies.
Also, just my opinion....


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> In the heat of battle who cares????  That's not how it works!  When people are coming at you logging all types insults, I don't think many (if any) are thinking, "Okay, I can say this but I can't say that!"  Bethany is far from perfect.  She doesn't show herself to be friendly and in need of consideration of others respecting boundaries, especially because she doesn't! She is mean, nasty and viscous.  She can help that but doesn't.  This season it's been, "You wanna go there? Let's go there!" from her, and in most instances it hasn't been that the other ladies have been TRYING to go there with her crazy behind!



But Luanne has so much class and would never ever go after Bethenny's bad parents. Blasphemy!


----------



## cdtracing

mama13drama99 said:


> In the heat of battle who cares????  That's not how it works!  *When people are coming at you logging all types insults, I don't think many (if any) are thinking, "Okay, I can say this but I can't say that!"*  Bethany is far from perfect.  *She doesn't show herself to be friendly and in need of consideration of others respecting boundaries, especially because she doesn't*! She is mean, nasty and viscous.  She can help that but doesn't.  This season it's been, "You wanna go there? Let's go there!" from her, and in most instances it hasn't been that the other ladies have been TRYING to go there with her crazy behind!



You have a valid point.  It all seems to become a pissing match & once it reaches that level, all bets are off & anything is fair game.  In fights like this, no one respects boundaries.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> My favourite part of the episode was the running time clock Bravo put on the bottom of the screen!
> No wonder Dorinda needed a nap and an hour to watch Law & Order, the ladies arrived at 3:40 and the fighting started at 3:41


So true!  They have added the sound effects of Law and Order too after each dramatic moment!


----------



## slang

mama13drama99 said:


> In the heat of battle who cares????  That's not how it works!  When people are coming at you logging all types insults, I don't think many (if any) are thinking, "Okay, I can say this but I can't say that!"  Bethany is far from perfect.  She doesn't show herself to be friendly and in need of consideration of others respecting boundaries, especially because she doesn't! She is mean, nasty and viscous.  She can help that but doesn't.  This season it's been, "You wanna go there? Let's go there!" from her, and in most instances it hasn't been that the other ladies have been TRYING to go there with her crazy behind!



If all is fair in the heat of a battle including family, if Lu went after my parents I would go after her daughter. The one caught on camera saying the n word, rolling a joint, painting & selling naked full frontal nudes of herself etc etc.
Best to keep family off limits since they aren't on the show and can't defend themselves


----------



## mama13drama99

slang said:


> If all is fair in the heat of a battle including family, if Lu went after my parents I would go after her daughter. The one caught on camera saying the n word, rolling a joint, painting & selling naked full frontal nudes of herself etc etc.
> 
> Best to keep family off limits since they aren't on the show and can't defend themselves




Then it'd be a back and forth. And that is fine as well if that what they want (and you too should you choose).


----------



## slang

mama13drama99 said:


> Then it'd be a back and forth. And that is fine as well if that what they want (and you too should you choose).



Nah, that's not my style. I'd do a "Dorinda" and take a nap


----------



## mama13drama99

slang said:


> Nah, that's not my style. I'd do a "Dorinda" and take a nap




Cool, no worries.  I included you too because you said if LuAnn went after your parents you'd go after her daughter so it sounded like that was, indeed, your style.


----------



## Cherrasaki

lucywife said:


> Remember that epic failure - Bethenny's short-lived personal show? It didn't last long because she was shrieking tirelessly for a whole long hour and not letting her guests to speak. every scene with Bethenny in is is played the same exact scenario, a screaming match about petty things.



And let's not forget the mostly D listers she had on as guests.  Never watched the show and never had any desire for tuning in either.  Bethenny is okay in small doses.  She can be witty and funny with the comebacks at times but she never shuts it off. I imagine it would be kind of exhausting dealing with that on a constant basis. She just can't have a normal conversation with anybody on the show. She always has to be "on".


----------



## lucywife

I don't know if bringing up Bethenny's parents would of change much, you can't choose who your parents are and she is conveniently blaming them for everything (including her failed relationship) that is wrong with her to this date anyway, which I find as ludicrous as her "getting off" on Sonja, or LuAnn or anyone else. I don't get what is it that she's trying to achieve by saying all the obvious things out loud. You can't change people, you can only distance yourself, but that wouldn't make a trashy enough reality show, so we are back to square one with Bethenny totally dominating the whole thing.


----------



## BalLVLover

CanuckBagLover said:


> This was the worst epidosde ever.
> 
> I thought it disgusting that Bethany for shut shaming and shrieking at LuAnn
> I don't really need to see more dog poop on the floor.
> I really didn't need to see Sonja's vagina get rejuvenated (or anyone else's for that matter)
> I think Ramona is just jealous - I don't believe a word this woman says - I think she casually dated Tom a few times but that  certainly doesn't give her ownership over him.  And because she only casually dated Tom, I maybe in the minority here but I frankly don't think that LuAnn owed her any explanation about her relationship with him and given the kind of person Ramona is, I wouldn't say anything either.
> Carole is just pathetic - hiding in a closet eavesdropping and her "man" comments about Luann were lame.  Why is she even on this show?
> Jules - I don't understand her - if your father was really that ill = why are you even filming in the Berkshires?  I sure wouldn't be.  She just irritates me - in her "I'm so young" I don't know what an ipod/tv dinner tray/(fill in the blank.....) is.
> I like Dorinda, but she is got on my nerves too.  Previously it was her mother who made the cake, now its store bought?  They weren't insulting her mother.  They were just confused about whether this was a birthday party.  I did like her speech though ...I cooked, I cleaned... I decorated... that was epic.  Wish she stayed true to her word and  thrown the whole bunch out for their behavior.
> I liked Luann this episode for getting under Bethany's skin with her comments on SkinnyGirl and copying her haircut.  And I loved her necklace.
> 
> That's about it for me. But I think this show is done.




I totally agree with everything here!


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> If all is fair in the heat of a battle including family, if Lu went after my parents I would go after her daughter. The one caught on camera saying the n word, rolling a joint, painting & selling naked full frontal nudes of herself etc etc.
> Best to keep family off limits since they aren't on the show and can't defend themselves



--
I would never want to date someone my friend/castmate dated, but I feel differently now knowing this.

I did not know that Ramona tweeted out a video of Luann's daughter using that word while rolling a joint!  That is not a friend.  

Girl code?  Girl Bye!

--
Now this is an ultimate betrayal.
Anyone who's a fan of the Real Housewives franchise knows that most of the ladies' time is spent gossiping and scheming against one another. They all came to realize, very early on, that these kind of shenanigans are what keeps audiences interested. But there's always been a line drawn and understood between the reality stars and as we've just learned, Ramona Singer of the New York Housewives has just crossed it.
Sources are reporting that yesterday, Ramona tweeted out a scandalous video of Victoria de Lesseps, the teenage daughter of her co-star Countess Luann. In the video, Victoria allegedly is seen not only rolling up a joint, but is heard dropping the N-word!
We're told the tweet was deleted almost as quickly as it had gone up, but the damage had already been done.
Sources who have seen the Youtube video (which has been already taken down) explain that the 5 minute clip was a taped conversation between Victoria and a friend on Skype. Victoria is said to look noticiably high and by the end of the video, she appears to be rolling a joint to elongate the experience. As the video comes to a close, that's when she uses the N-word, though the source admits Victoria uses it more as a slang for "pal" rather than a racial slur.
It sounds like this girl is just a little naive and perhaps just a tad ignorant, but what Ramona did was downright deceitful! Obviously, spreading this video around was merely for attention, perhaps to spark a storyline for herself in the upcoming season of their Bravo show.
We find that pretty deplorable. We don't know what she has to say for herself, but we hope it starts off with a sincere apology for exploiting this child for her own gain.  

http://perezhilton.com/tag/the_n_word/#.V1INtpMrLZs


----------



## BagOuttaHell

When I said start with her parents. I meant in terms of her bad track record with relationships.


----------



## purseinsanity

Dawn said:


> Jules is talking about her dying dad and Lu doesn't even acknowledge her concern?





slang said:


> Not only did she not acknowledge her concern she kept interrupting to talk about herself
> Not cool!



So not cool!  Even Jules commented on that in her interview.


----------



## purseinsanity

Vanilla Bean said:


> Luann:  "You copied my haircut!"
> 
> Bethenny: "Oh yeah? Well you're a sl*t!"
> 
> This fight doesn't even make sense. And this time Bethenny wasn't yelling, she was shrieking.



Bethenny looked like a lunatic.  I was impressed with LuAnn keeping her voice down and talking to her calmly.  Not sure I could've, if I'd been called a whore, a ****, a drunk, etc.


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> Anybody else notice Lu smoking on camera??  She's always been so very careful to not get caught with a cigarette on camera or in pictures.



Yep!  Jules was also, in the same scene.  I remember seeing a scene where Dorinda was also.


----------



## purseinsanity

slang said:


> I have the urge to wallpaper my closets now


----------



## purseinsanity

tweegy said:


> Bethanny is not very witty. Sadly she thinks she is. She repeats what the other person says or stalls while thinking of something but says something silly.
> 
> *Shes like one of those small dogs that bark thinking they're a big dog*.



 And just as annoying!


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> When Bethenny goes in on people, my mind just goes back to what Omarosa told her....   I would LOVE for her to go head to head with a real deal tell it like it is Sista!  I have a feeling, she won't be barking much after she's put in her place.



What did Omarosa tell her!?


----------



## slang

Graw said:


> --
> I would never want to date someone my friend/castmate dated, but I feel differently now knowing this.
> 
> I did not know that Ramona tweeted out a video of Luann's daughter using that word while rolling a joint!  That is not a friend.
> 
> Girl code?  Girl Bye!
> 
> --
> Now this is an ultimate betrayal.
> Anyone who's a fan of the Real Housewives franchise knows that most of the ladies' time is spent gossiping and scheming against one another. They all came to realize, very early on, that these kind of shenanigans are what keeps audiences interested. But there's always been a line drawn and understood between the reality stars and as we've just learned, Ramona Singer of the New York Housewives has just crossed it.
> Sources are reporting that yesterday, Ramona tweeted out a scandalous video of Victoria de Lesseps, the teenage daughter of her co-star Countess Luann. In the video, Victoria allegedly is seen not only rolling up a joint, but is heard dropping the N-word!
> We're told the tweet was deleted almost as quickly as it had gone up, but the damage had already been done.
> Sources who have seen the Youtube video (which has been already taken down) explain that the 5 minute clip was a taped conversation between Victoria and a friend on Skype. Victoria is said to look noticiably high and by the end of the video, she appears to be rolling a joint to elongate the experience. As the video comes to a close, that's when she uses the N-word, though the source admits Victoria uses it more as a slang for "pal" rather than a racial slur.
> It sounds like this girl is just a little naive and perhaps just a tad ignorant, but what Ramona did was downright deceitful! Obviously, spreading this video around was merely for attention, perhaps to spark a storyline for herself in the upcoming season of their Bravo show.
> We find that pretty deplorable. We don't know what she has to say for herself, but we hope it starts off with a sincere apology for exploiting this child for her own gain.
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/tag/the_n_word/#.V1INtpMrLZs




Girl code?  Sonja also dated Tom, and they were both "seeing" him at the same time when Lu moved into Sonja's house and Lu didn't tell Sonja - Lu wouldn't know Girl code if it smacked her in the face!


----------



## purseinsanity

Longchamp said:


> :urock:


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> they are all middle aged THOTS!!!!



 Ok I admit I had no idea what that meant until RHWOP.  I had to look it up lol!


----------



## purseinsanity

GirlieShoppe said:


> I don't doubt that everything Bethenny said was true. I still think she was wrong to go off on Luann like that.



Amen.


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> Totally agree with this.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the impression I got.  Luann is involved with a wealthy man she wants to marry so she's aware of appearances especially on TV.  She knows how she came across last year when she was caught on camera behaving in an "unCountess-like" manner.  She doesn't want any fight with Bethenny to screw up her chances with this guy.  I think she's trying to do some damage control.  This is just my opinion...
> 
> *And I think they're all hypocrites.  They all say one thing & act the other.  They'll throw each other under the bus if it benefits them.  With friends like these, who needs enemies.
> Also, just my opinion...*.



ITA!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cherrasaki said:


> And let's not forget the mostly D listers she had on as guests.  Never watched the show and never had any desire for tuning in either.  Bethenny is okay in small doses.  *She can be witty and funny with the comebacks at times but she never shuts it off. I imagine it would be kind of exhausting dealing with that on a constant basis. She just can't have a normal conversation with anybody on the show. She always has to be "on"*.



I agree!  I'm starting to think Jason is a saint and deserves each penny he can get from her for tolerating her as long as he did.


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> Girl code?  Sonja also dated Tom, and they were both "seeing" him at the same time when Lu moved into Sonja's house and Lu didn't tell Sonja - Lu wouldn't know Girl code if it smacked her in the face!



These aren't regular women.  This is the "on camera" behavior.  Imagine if they weren't on a tv show?  They would be 10x Samatha from sex in the city.


----------



## Graw

purseinsanity said:


> I agree!  I'm starting to think Jason is a saint and deserves each penny he can get from her for tolerating her as long as he did.





Bethany can be fiery, but she worked hard for her money.  The show doesn't help her image.


----------



## slang

Graw said:


> These aren't regular women.  This is the "on camera" behavior.  Imagine if they weren't on a tv show?  They would be 10x Samatha from sex in the city.



True, this is them on their BEST behaviour in front of the camera  LOL!


----------



## nycmom

cdtracing said:


> And I would like to know what school she graduated from to claim the title of Chef.



Natural Gourmet Institute http://www.naturalgourmetinstitute.com


----------



## cdtracing

nycmom said:


> Natural Gourmet Institute http://www.naturalgourmetinstitute.com



Thank you.


----------



## nycmom

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

nycmom said:


>


----------



## beekmanhill

nycmom said:


> Natural Gourmet Institute http://www.naturalgourmetinstitute.com



Remember when she tried to cook the turkey on the show.  There was another show where cooking a few kebobs for Jason's friends seemed beyond her abilities.  

I do not think she is  a true trained chef by old standards but the distinction between the words chef and cook has been lost.   

Just guessing that Martha doesn't call herself a chef though, she's more old school.   Her knowldedge of food is way beyond Bethenny's but I think she's had no formal training.


----------



## beekmanhill

BagOuttaHell said:


> Luann could have read Bethenny. It is too bad she didn't. Her failed relationships would have been enough material for at least two episodes.



Bethenny's relationships are off limits on the show.  Her daughter is also, but that is due to Jason's court order.


----------



## caitlin1214

LuAnn should have just yelled "SkinnyGirl sucks!"


----------



## floatinglili

^^ I agree. Luann has often shown restraint and good humour on the show, none of which is returned or acknowledged by her frenemies. 
Who could forget Carole lecturing Luann for Luann referring to her own Native American heritage by the unfashionable term 'American indian' lol. Luann took that in her stride. I like that well humoured, low maintenance aspect of Luann's character. She can be 'a good sport'. 
Dorinda strikes me as someone who may also be 'a good sport' (when not drunk). The others do not really strike me as good sports lol in fact I would cross the road to avoid Carole and Bethenny. 
Can we have Jill back?


----------



## lulilu

Bethenny has so much rage in her.  I wonder how much is the result of her total unhappiness with her personal life (divorce etc.).  How does she turn it off when she has Bryn?  Yikes.

Lu is definitely a more even tempered person, but she likely knew that any response would just cause Bethenny to hit harder, possibly with details regarding Lu's former conduct.  And I agree that Lu doesn't want to do anything to endanger her marriage prospects with the rich guy she's spent so much effort to find.  This way she can just tell Tom that Bethenny was lying or exaggerating (hasn't this guy watched old seasons of the show?).


----------



## slang

^ OMG that scene with Luann talking about her heritage was cringe worthy!! Carole was right to call her on it

She called herself an "Indian" while making a mocking sounds with her hand over her mouth while discussing scalping people and burning down houses with Sonja. 
If I remember correctly Luann ended up issuing an apology for her behaviour, rightly so.


----------



## slang

lulilu said:


> Bethenny has so much rage in her.  I wonder how much is the result of her total unhappiness with her personal life (divorce etc.).  How does she turn it off when she has Bryn?  Yikes.
> 
> Lu is definitely a more even tempered person, but she likely knew that any response would just cause Bethenny to hit harder, possibly with details regarding Lu's former conduct.  And I agree that Lu doesn't want to do anything to endanger her marriage prospects with the rich guy she's spent so much effort to find.  This way she can just tell Tom that Bethenny was lying or exaggerating (hasn't this guy watched old seasons of the show?).



Oh I'm sure Tom is well aware of this show. You "don't" date 3 cast members within a few months of each other unless you're looking to become the Slade Smiley of this franchise


----------



## lulilu

slang said:


> Oh I'm sure Tom is well aware of this show. You "don't" date 3 cast members within a few months of each other unless you're looking to become the Slade Smiley of this franchise



So, we can assume he is "cool" with Lu's sexual antics.


----------



## slang

lulilu said:


> So, we can assume he is "cool" with Lu's sexual antics.



Haha, maybe thats her best feature!


----------



## Nahreen

floatinglili said:


> ^^ I agree. Luann has often shown restraint and good humour on the show, none of which is returned or acknowledged by her frenemies.
> Who could forget Carole lecturing Luann for Luann referring to her own Native American heritage by the unfashionable term 'American indian' lol. Luann took that in her stride. I like that well humoured, low maintenance aspect of Luann's character. She can be 'a good sport'.
> Dorinda strikes me as someone who may also be 'a good sport' (when not drunk). The others do not really strike me as good sports lol in fact I would cross the road to avoid Carole and Bethenny.
> Can we have Jill back?




Carole went after Lu every time she could in her first season. First it was about some designer friend of Caroles that Lu offered to display the designers clothes and Carole was nasty about and  said that Lu was no Michelle *****. Then it was on the London trip also about  clothes if I remember correctly and Lu was wearing something similar to Carole. Last the  American  Indian comment.


----------



## Nahreen

slang said:


> Oh I'm sure Tom is well aware of this show. You "don't" date 3 cast members within a few months of each other unless you're looking to become the Slade Smiley of this franchise




They must all movie in the same circles. Sonja was dating Avivas ex husband for example.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

caitlin1214 said:


> LuAnn should have just yelled "SkinnyGirl sucks!"


----------



## lucywife

caitlin1214 said:


> LuAnn should have just yelled "SkinnyGirl sucks!"


  Bethenny is off her rocker already, but that will definitely do the job.
Bethenny thinks she so intimidating and tough, but that thin veiny neck and squeaky voice make her appear tired, weak and not well physically and mentally. She aged a lot, and "LuAnn haircut" makes her look older, I think.


----------



## slang

Nahreen said:


> They must all movie in the same circles. Sonja was dating Avivas ex husband for example.



As was Luann


----------



## floatinglili

slang said:


> ^ OMG that scene with Luann talking about her heritage was cringe worthy!! Carole was right to call her on it
> 
> 
> 
> She called herself an "Indian" while making a mocking sounds with her hand over her mouth while discussing scalping people and burning down houses with Sonja.
> 
> If I remember correctly Luann ended up issuing an apology for her behaviour, rightly so.




Sorry for quoting, I know it sends a message to you personally. 
I do not remember her behaving so outrageously as to be talking about scalping and burning. Perhaps that happened on Twitter but I don't remember RHT in the show. I remember it as a very short segment. 

I do remember feeling that as it was her very own heritage she was perfectly within her rights to discuss it however she chose.


----------



## slang

floatinglili said:


> Sorry for quoting, I know it sends a message to you personally.
> I do not remember her behaving so outrageously as to be talking about scalping and burning. Perhaps that happened on Twitter but I don't remember RHT in the show. I remember it as a very short segment.
> 
> I do remember feeling that as it was her very own heritage she was perfectly within her rights to discuss it however she chose.



Nope, not on Twitter she did it on the show including ( I don't know what it is called ) but a noise where you put your hand on your mouth making a noise like a chant.
There was a lot of back lash after that episode aired and Lu issued an apology for her behavior.
I thought it was obvious for Carole to call out Lu and Sonja's behavior. IMO it doesn't matter if it's Lu's heritage and not Carole's, I was embarrassed watching it too.


----------



## floatinglili

@nahreen, it was almost as if Carole was brought into the show to bring Luann down. First it was princess vs countess, wasn't it? And then yes as you have said Carole angry because Luann wore something similar to her in their trip to Britain. Then the designer clothes which just went on and on - let's face it Carole can be downright nasty in a passive aggressive behind-your-back kind of manner. I certainly wouldn't want to be singled out by Carole and I think Luann has been fairly nonplussed over it at times. 
Regarding the men, I think there is a lot of prudish hypocrisy here, it has been seized on as a kicking point for Luann but I think she has been treated quite unfairly. I guess she needs to remember that these women are NOT NICE to play with!


----------



## floatinglili

^^ yes I remember the 'hollering' action but that is all I remember. I don't think Carole was interested in helping Luann connect with her heritage. It was a smarmy, superior lecture that summed up a lot that I was already starting to think about Carole lol. Luann's journey is hers and she did not deserve to be 'reprogrammed' about how she is 'allowed' to discuss her own heritage in my view.


----------



## slang

^^ funny cause that made me like Carole more! and confirm what I had thought about Lu since season 1 that she is ignorant, self righteous and quick to call out others for "bad manners" as the Countess when really she is the worst of the bunch

How laughable she was mad Carole didn't call her to tell her about dating Adam but thinks Ramona is out of line for asking for the same courtesy. Which is it Lu? Are you supposed to give your friends the heads up when dating someone they know or not lol


----------



## Nahreen

I think Lu needed to behave a certain way whilst married to the count. After the divorce she has finally been able to let loose and enjoy herself. 

I really do not like Carole, I do not think she is funny and think she is a **** stirrer. She does not even have a nice wardrobe to watch to compensate. 

Dorinda and Johns relationship is dysfunctional. They keep making fools of themselves when together. Sometimes I think it is his fault but then she also behaves poorly and then I realise she must be difficult to be with. It would be better if they ended it.

I think Ramona is tired of both Dorinda and Sonia.


----------



## cdtracing

lulilu said:


> So, we can assume he is "cool" with Lu's sexual antics.





slang said:


> Haha, maybe thats her best feature!



 He may be looking for a freak & I'm sure Lu is one.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Nope, not on Twitter she did it on the show including ( I don't know what it is called ) but a noise where you put your hand on your mouth making a noise like a chant.
> There was a lot of back lash after that episode aired and Lu issued an apology for her behavior.
> I thought it was obvious for Carole to call out Lu and Sonja's behavior. IMO it doesn't matter if it's Lu's heritage and not Carole's, I was embarrassed watching it too.



I remember the segment you're talking about.  As someone with Native American heritage (Cherokee), I was pained to hear Lu talk about her heritage in the manner that she did & was insulted by her cartoonish display of a "war whoop".  I felt it was out of line. Lu says she grew up on the reservation so she should have known better.  JMO


----------



## beekmanhill

floatinglili said:


> ^^ yes I remember the 'hollering' action but that is all I remember. I don't think Carole was interested in helping Luann connect with her heritage. It was a smarmy, superior lecture that summed up a lot that I was already starting to think about Carole lol. Luann's journey is hers and she did not deserve to be 'reprogrammed' about how she is 'allowed' to discuss her own heritage in my view.



Carole took LuAnn to task when she used the phrase "American Indian,"  telling her that "Native American" was the correct terminology.  Carole was incorrect; there is discussion among the people involved as to which terminology they prefer.  American Indian or the tribe name itself is preferred by many.   .  

Lu WAS out of line with her Indian war cry imitation.    

So yes, looking back I think Carole had it in for LuAnn from the start.   

But on the designer thing, I agreed with Carole.   LuAnn had met Naeem Khan's wife, a jewelry designer, through Carole.   She then went on her own to ask this woman if she could borrow her jewelry for special events.   Carole thought it was out of line, and I did too.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> ^^ funny cause that made me like Carole more! and confirm what I had thought about Lu since season 1 that she is ignorant, self righteous and quick to call out others for "bad manners" as the Countess when really she is the worst of the bunch
> 
> *How laughable she was mad Carole didn't call her to tell her about dating Adam but thinks Ramona is out of line for asking for the same courtesy. Which is it Lu? Are you supposed to give your friends the heads up when dating someone they know or not *lol




Good point...flip side of the coin.


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> Carole took LuAnn to task when she used the phrase "American Indian,"  telling her that "Native American" was the correct terminology.  Carole was incorrect; there is discussion among the people involved as to which terminology they prefer.  American Indian or the tribe name itself is preferred by many.   .
> 
> Lu WAS out of line with her Indian war cry imitation.
> 
> So yes, looking back I think Carole had it in for LuAnn from the start.
> 
> *But on the designer thing, I agreed with Carole.   LuAnn had met Naeem Khan's wife, a jewelry designer, through Carole.   She then went on her own to ask this woman if she could borrow her jewelry for special events.   Carole thought it was out of line, and I did too.*



I agree with this.  Lu was out of line asking to borrow the jewelry & Carole was really pissed about it.


----------



## swags

How can Sonja not feel mortified going in for a vaginal cosmetic procedure on camera?  And does that area generally need work? I just assumed mine still looks fabulous or if not fabulous, like its supposed to look.

I feel bad looking at Carole, her face just doesn't look right and she had that drab outfit on. 

Also, they need to quit with the cigarettes. I noticed Jules and Lu puffing away and I think Dorinda was taking a hit as well. Jules was talking about her dads pneumonia while she smoked!


----------



## Nahreen

cdtracing said:


> I agree with this.  Lu was out of line asking to borrow the jewelry & Carole was really pissed about it.




Lu had been on the show a few seasons so she was at that point well known. She offered to wear the jewellery as it would most likely be photographed and advertisment for the jeweller. The jeweller got free advertisment just by being filmed with Lu. I bet Carole came on this show to promote her books so there is no need for her to be condecending since she obviously thinks it is a good way to earn an income.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> Carole took LuAnn to task when she used the phrase "American Indian,"  telling her that "Native American" was the correct terminology.  Carole was incorrect; there is discussion among the people involved as to which terminology they prefer.  American Indian or the tribe name itself is preferred by many.   .
> 
> Lu WAS out of line with her Indian war cry imitation.
> 
> So yes, looking back I think Carole had it in for LuAnn from the start.
> 
> But on the designer thing, I agreed with Carole.   LuAnn had met Naeem Khan's wife, a jewelry designer, through Carole.   She then went on her own to ask this woman if she could borrow her jewelry for special events.   Carole thought it was out of line, and I did too.



Those terms may be preferred by many in the US but Lu's mother is not American, according to Lu she is French Canadian. In Canada we would never use the term "American Indian" nor would she be considered an American Indian or anAmerican anything if she is in fact Canadian. Those are not terms we use in Canada


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> How can Sonja not feel mortified going in for a vaginal cosmetic procedure on camera?  And does that area generally need work? I just assumed mine still looks fabulous or if not fabulous, like its supposed to look.
> 
> I feel bad looking at Carole, her face just doesn't look right and she had that drab outfit on.
> 
> Also, *they need to quit with the cigarettes. I noticed Jules and Lu puffing away and I think Dorinda was taking a hit as well.* Jules was talking about her dads pneumonia while she smoked!



Lu has always smoked although she has been careful not to get caught on camera or in pictures with a cigarette so I was a little surprised they got her on camera.  Yes, Jules,  Dorinda, & John smoke.  I don't know about the other ladies.  I bet Sonja will if she's drunk.

I don't know if the ladies on any of the other franchises smoke.  RHBH caught Taylor smoking after one of her meltdowns when she was in the car with Kyle.  I'm a former smoker & you would think these women would realize the toll smoking takes on your skin as well as your health.  I guess they figure they can just have some cosmetic surgery & it will all be fixed.


----------



## slang

Nahreen said:


> Lu had been on the show a few seasons so she was at that point well known. She offered to wear the jewellery as it would most likely be photographed and advertisment for the jeweller. The jeweller got free advertisment just by being filmed with Lu. I bet Carole came on this show to promote her books so there is no need for her to be condecending since she obviously thinks it is a good way to earn an income.



If I was a jewellery designer I wouldn't want Lu to wear my stuff, she has horrible style and wears the worse clothes and jewellery of anyone on the show. I wouldn't want her associated with my brand.
Sonja wears nice clothes and accessories (scarfs, hats, jewellery) and usually look nicely put together most of the time. I'd let her wear my jewellery before Luann


----------



## lucywife

Nahreen said:


> Lu had been on the show a few seasons so she was at that point well known. She offered to wear the jewellery as it would most likely be photographed and advertisment for the jeweller. The jeweller got free advertisment just by being filmed with Lu. I bet Carole came on this show to promote her books so there is no need for her to be condecending since she obviously thinks it is a good way to earn an income.


 I agree with that. 
Also, about LuAnn chastising Carole about Adam, I think, niece or no niece, LuAnn liked the guy and it didn't happen because of Carole.


----------



## slang

cdtracing said:


> Lu has always smoked although she has been careful not to get caught on camera or in pictures with a cigarette so I was a little surprised they got her on camera.  Yes, Jules,  Dorinda, & John smoke.  I don't know about the other ladies.  I bet Sonja will if she's drunk.
> 
> I don't know if the ladies on any of the other franchises smoke.  RHBH caught Taylor smoking after one of her meltdowns when she was in the car with Kyle.  I'm a former smoker & you would think these women would realize the toll smoking takes on your skin as well as your health.  I guess they figure they can just have some cosmetic surgery & it will all be fixed.



They surprisingly all have very nice skin for being smokers and heavy drinkers


----------



## Nahreen

slang said:


> If I was a jewellery designer I wouldn't want Lu to wear my stuff, she has horrible style and wears the worse clothes and jewellery of anyone on the show. I wouldn't want her associated with my brand.
> 
> Sonja wears nice clothes and accessories (scarfs, hats, jewellery) and usually look nicely put together most of the time. I'd let her wear my jewellery before Luann




Regardless if one likes her style or not, I think the designer could have said no to being filmed with Lu if they thought she was not good advertisment for their brand. Although I think it is more Carole that was annoyed about Lu offering to wear the jewellery than the designer.


----------



## cdtracing

Nahreen said:


> Lu had been on the show a few seasons so she was at that point well known. She offered to wear the jewellery as it would most likely be photographed and advertisment for the jeweller. The jeweller got free advertisment just by being filmed with Lu. I bet Carole came on this show to promote her books so there is no need for her to be condecending since she obviously thinks it is a good way to earn an income.



I agree that it's free advertising for the vendor but I think it had more to do with Lu asking rather than the jewelry being offered by the designer.  I also think Carole considered the designer (I can't remember her name) a personal friend.  Maybe Carole was pissed because the jewelry wasn't offered to her.  Who knows!!!


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> They surprisingly all have very nice skin for being smokers and heavy drinkers



Yes, they do but you can cover up a multitude of sins with the the right lighting & makeup.  I wonder if these women have weekly facials to help clear their skin.


----------



## slang

Nahreen said:


> Regardless if one likes her style or not, I think the designer could have said no to being filmed with Lu if they thought she was not good advertisment for their brand. Although I think it is more Carole that was annoyed about Lu offering to wear the jewellery than the designer.



If I recall Lu wanted the clothes and jewellery for free and the designer was annoyed by it (thats how Carole found out from her friends and then approached Lu)
Carole as their friend took offence Lu would over step her bounds by asking for freebees. The designer was famous enough they they didn't need a Z list Bravo reality star to wear their stuff. Heck look what crap Luann wear and seems to be promoting Carlos Falchi bags every chance she gets.

Also, I remember Ramona saying how Lu approached the person who dresses Ramona for free stuff too - the Countless has no class


----------



## Nahreen

slang said:


> If I recall Lu wanted the clothes and jewellery for free and the designer was annoyed by it (thats how Carole found out from her friends and then approached Lu)
> 
> Carole as their friend took offence Lu would over step her bounds by asking for freebees. The designer was famous enough they they didn't need a Z list Bravo reality star to wear their stuff. Heck look what crap Luann wear and seems to be promoting Carlos Falchi bags every chance she gets.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I remember Ramona saying how Lu approached the person who dresses Ramona for free stuff too - the Countless has no class



Since the designer decided to film with Lu, maybe she thought they wanted the advertisment. I think Carole is the problem and it was more her that got annoyed. She does not like Lu from the start regardless of this Adam business. Carole Jones a show that was famous because of Lu, Ramona, Sonia, Alex, Jill, and Bethanny.


----------



## Creativelyswank

slang said:


> If I recall Lu wanted the clothes and jewellery for free and the designer was annoyed by it (thats how Carole found out from her friends and then approached Lu)
> Carole as their friend took offence Lu would over step her bounds by asking for freebees. The designer was famous enough they they didn't need a Z list Bravo reality star to wear their stuff. Heck look what crap Luann wear and seems to be promoting Carlos Falchi bags every chance she gets.
> 
> Also, I remember Ramona saying how Lu approached the person who dresses Ramona for free stuff too - the Countless has no class


 
Often people in the arts are solicited to donate their services for exposure and it gets tiresome.  I can see exactly how it was offensive given the designer clearly didn't need exposure as their designs were being worn by Ms. *****. Classless indeed. While Carole may on occasion show some mean girl tendencies she seems to be the only one also showing any restraint and far more than I ever could in a room full of delusion.


----------



## Nahreen

Jules is ridiculous, if her dad is dying, what the heck is she doing at Dorindas house.


----------



## slang

Nahreen said:


> Since the designer decided to film with Lu, maybe she thought they wanted the advertisment. I think Carole is the problem and it was more her that got annoyed. She does not like Lu from the start regardless of this Adam business. Carole Jones a show that was famous because of Lu, Ramona, Sonia, Alex, Jill, and Bethanny.



The designer never filmed with Lu, the wife who designs the jewelry did film when Carole stayed at her place in Miami and Aviva, Sonja & Ramona all visited her at her apartment 

As far as Carole not liking Lu from the beginning, maybe Lu is not nice or like able.
They've all had issues with Lu since season 1, she was horrible to Alex, Bethenny didn't like her and called her a snake, Ramona has fought with her since the first season & even Sonja went through a period of not liking Lu. Heather & Kristen also didn't like her.
Everyone except Lu on the cast likes Carole so maybe Lu is the problem


----------



## Nahreen

Creativelyswank said:


> Often people in the arts are solicited to donate their services for exposure and it gets tiresome.  I can see exactly how it was offensive given the designer clearly didn't need exposure as their designs were being worn by Ms. *****. Classless indeed. While Carole may on occasion show some mean girl tendencies she seems to be the only one also showing any restraint and far more than I ever could in a room full of delusion.




Then they should not have agreed to appear on the show with Lu or with Carole either for that matter.


----------



## slang

Poor John, I can't believe Dorinda said he thinks they will get married and have babies


----------



## swags

slang said:


> They surprisingly all have very nice skin for being smokers and heavy drinkers




You can't get Botox on your heart or lungs. I know it's hard to quit but it's worth it. I am guessing they use it to help stay thin.


----------



## slang

swags said:


> You can't get Botox on your heart or lungs. I know it's hard to quit but it's worth it. I am guessing they use it to help stay thin.



I wouldn't know, I've never smoked a day in my life but I am obsessed with my skin. Eating right, sunscreen every day for at least the last 25 years, lots of water and I do lasers and Retin A for 10+ years and yet these ladies smoke and drink and their skin doesn't look bad


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Nahreen said:


> Then they should not have agreed to appear on the show with Lu or with Carole either for that matter.




I remember that episode - yes it was pushy for Luann to  ask if she could borrow the jewellery (though for some reason I thought she also asked if she could borrow one of his dresses) and I can understand how Carole was taken aback, but I also feel that Carole is very possessive of her "relationships" with people she thinks are important.  

Anyways, I agree with your point - they had to know what this show was about and they could have said no if they didn't feel this type of publicity was right for their brand.

Frankly, I've liked Luann alot more since she's been divorced - I feel like she's being herself and doesn't really care what people say or think, as opposed to when she was married I always felt she was playing a role as to what people think a "countess" should be - and it came off phony.


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Those terms may be preferred by many in the US but Lu's mother is not American, according to Lu she is French Canadian. In Canada we would never use the term "American Indian" nor would she be considered an American Indian or anAmerican anything if she is in fact Canadian. Those are not terms we use in Canada



I really doubt lu was up to date on the fine points of terminology.  The fact is Carole was incorrect in a very snobby way regarding currently acceptable (to the Indians)usage.

There is an American Indian Museum in Nyc that displays items from all native Indian culture in the Western Hemisphere.  

http://nmai.si.edu/about/

LuAnn is an American.  Beyond that, I have no idea how she should refer to herself.


----------



## beekmanhill

cdtracing said:


> I agree that it's free advertising for the vendor but I think it had more to do with Lu asking rather than the jewelry being offered by the designer.  I also think Carole considered the designer (I can't remember her name) a personal friend.  Maybe Carole was pissed because the jewelry wasn't offered to her.  Who knows!!!



I think Carole was offended because lu, after meeting the designer once, went directly to the designers wife to get free jewelry.  I like Lu, but I thought she was way out of line there.  

Naeem Khan has hugely upscale clients for his very expensive clothes, and I'm sure his wife ( don't know her name) can get her contacts through him if she needs.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> I really doubt lu was up to date on the fine points of terminology.  The fact is Carole was incorrect in a very snobby way regarding currently acceptable (to the Indians)usage.
> 
> There is an American Indian Museum in Nyc that displays items from all native Indian culture in the Western Hemisphere.
> 
> http://nmai.si.edu/about/
> 
> LuAnn is an American.  Beyond that, I have no idea how she should refer to herself.



We can disagree because I don't think Carol was wrong in correcting Lu. The WHOLE conversation was inappropriate and embarrassing, the talk about scalping & burning down houses & the mocking gesture she was making was cringeworthy.
I can't imagine just sitting there and saying nothing as Lu and Sonja behaved that way.
I'm glad Lu apologized for her comments and actions and in hindsight even she must have seen how she was furthering inappropriate stereotypes.


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> We can disagree because I don't think Carol was wrong in correcting Lu. The WHOLE conversation was inappropriate and embarrassing, the talk about scalping & burning down houses & the mocking gesture she was making was cringeworthy.
> I can't imagine just sitting there and saying nothing as Lu and Sonja behaved that way.
> I'm glad Lu apologized for her comments and actions and in hindsight even she must have seen how she was furthering inappropriate stereotypes.



Oh I agreed with that upthread, but Carole did START the conversation in a very patronizing manner.  Don't agree with the ensuing remarks by lu, Sonja, or Jacques.

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ity/season-5/videos/native-american-vs-indian


----------



## floatinglili

It takes a special kind of frenemy to haul someone over coals for (informally, jovially) discussing their own ancestors 'wrong'. Luann's didn't make fun of anyone except herself. She didn't insult anyone, her ancestors are dead. 
Carole made an example of her simply to denounce her and parade her own 'political superiority' and fashionable activism chops. While it is the current fashion in some circles to do as Carole did, in my view it is thought policing in the most intrusive and shallow manner, quite rude and wrong. I was surprised a woman of Carole's age went in for it - but then she hates Luann.


----------



## lulilu

beekmanhill said:


> I think Carole was offended because lu, after meeting the designer once, went directly to the designers wife to get free jewelry.  I like Lu, but I thought she was way out of line there.
> 
> Naeem Khan has hugely upscale clients for his very expensive clothes, and I'm sure his wife ( don't know her name) can get her contacts through him if she needs.



Agree.  I thought Lu said she thought she'd be doing the designers a favor. sheesh


----------



## mama13drama99

floatinglili said:


> It takes a special kind of frenemy to haul someone over coals for (informally, jovially) discussing their own ancestors 'wrong'. Luann's didn't make fun of anyone except herself. She didn't insult anyone, her ancestors are dead.
> Carole made an example of her simply to denounce her and parade her own 'political superiority' and fashionable activism chops. While it is the current fashion in some circles to do as Carole did, in my view it is thought policing in the most intrusive and shallow manner, quite rude and wrong. I was surprised a woman of Carole's age went in for it - but then she hates Luann.




Very well said!


----------



## Althea G.

My assumption is that everyone at that house party was drunk, which could explain why Bethenny went off as she did--even if she was just a little buzzed, that can be enough to set someone off. Sure, Bethenny was obnoxious and rough, but honestly, I think Lu had it coming, particularly in her treatment of Carole. She give Carole a hard time about dating Adam, but those rules don't seem to apply to her when it comes to her own sex life. And it just seems like this is more of Lu's dismissiveness that we saw when she was messing around with the Johnny Depp lookalike at St. Barth's, trying to play it down like she hadn't done a thing. She shields her own racy behavior but says awful things about Carole all over social media. I don't blame Bethenny for snapping like that, especially as Lu was trying to take credit for Bethenny's margarita. Sure, Lu felt bad (who wouldn't?), but she's not some innocent person who's never done anything to anyone.

As for all the girl talk on the bed--I'm sure the video editing has something to do with that, making it look all simultaneous. I'm also sure, again, that everyone had been drinking for a long time (those girls can really put it away!), so no one was likely in her right mind at that point. 

(this is turning into one of my favorite seasons...)


----------



## lucywife

floatinglili said:


> It takes a special kind of frenemy to haul someone over coals for (informally, jovially) discussing their own ancestors 'wrong'. Luann's didn't make fun of anyone except herself. She didn't insult anyone, her ancestors are dead.
> Carole made an example of her simply to denounce her and parade her own 'political superiority' and fashionable activism chops. While it is the current fashion in some circles to do as Carole did, in my view it is thought policing in the most intrusive and shallow manner, quite rude and wrong.



That's who Carole is. She's not that different from LuAnn she despises so much (I think Carole despises everybody btw, including Bethenny). Carole's pretentiousness is of higher caliber, up to date and articulate, that's about it, she is just as fake as everyone else in that group.


----------



## mama13drama99

And what is going on with Carole's teeth?  Same for her nose?  I thought her bringing back  the LuMan jab was hilarious since she some times appears as a man who is impersonating a woman.


----------



## floatinglili

I think Carole's face job was a success though overall. She definitely looks 'fresher' this season. 
I have occasionally wondered whether Carole was brought up as an only child. 
Since her arrival on the show we have learned that it is: Carole's style (no capes, anyone); Carole's career (writing); Carole's friends etc etc


----------



## slang

Althea G. said:


> My assumption is that everyone at that house party was drunk, which could explain why Bethenny went off as she did--even if she was just a little buzzed, that can be enough to set someone off. Sure, Bethenny was obnoxious and rough, but honestly, *I think Lu had it coming, particularly in her treatment of Carole. She give Carole a hard time about dating Adam, but those rules don't seem to apply to her when it comes to her own sex life. And it just seems like this is more of Lu's dismissiveness that we saw when she was messing around with the Johnny Depp lookalike at St. Barth's*, trying to play it down like she hadn't done a thing. She shields her own racy behavior but says awful things about Carole all over social media. I don't blame Bethenny for snapping like that, especially as Lu was trying to take credit for Bethenny's margarita. Sure, Lu felt bad (who wouldn't?), but she's not some innocent person who's never done anything to anyone.
> 
> As for all the girl talk on the bed--I'm sure the video editing has something to do with that, making it look all simultaneous. I'm also sure, again, that everyone had been drinking for a long time (those girls can really put it away!), so no one was likely in her right mind at that point.
> 
> (this is turning into one of my favorite seasons...)



YES! exactly 

This wouldn't even be an issue if Lu minded her own business about Carole dating Adam BUT noooo, she was not cool, she was uncool. 
She insisted Carole should have called her first to give her the "heads up" (but dismisses doing the same thing for Ramona). She then writes a song called Girl Code but shows no Girl Code to Sonja - banging the same guy as her all while living in her house. She even wrote in one of her blogs about how Ramona shouldn't give her opinion of Dorinda & John because relationships are no one else's business - huh?? she didn't feel that way about Carole & Adam. So, yes I get why she's getting called on her hypocrisy and she deserves it BUT now that it's all been said I hope they drop it. Luann knows what she did was wrong - calling her "friend" a pedophile for dating a 29y/o is gross (when her & Sonja have dated much younger) but I suspect that anger came from the fact Lu wanted Adam and he didn't want her...


----------



## Graw

I think Luann is in love and it's nice to see her going through a divorce and picking up the pieces.  I wish the same for Ramona and Bethany. 



floatinglili said:


> @nahreen, it was almost as if Carole was brought into the show to bring Luann down. First it was princess vs countess, wasn't it? And then yes as you have said Carole angry because Luann wore something similar to her in their trip to Britain. Then the designer clothes which just went on and on - let's face it Carole can be downright nasty in a passive aggressive behind-your-back kind of manner. I certainly wouldn't want to be singled out by Carole and I think Luann has been fairly nonplussed over it at times.
> Regarding the men, I think there is a lot of prudish hypocrisy here, it has been seized on as a kicking point for Luann but I think she has been treated quite unfairly. I guess she needs to remember that these women are NOT NICE to play with!




Carole does take aim at Luann then runs behinds her leader (Previously Heather now Bethany)



caitlin1214 said:


> LuAnn should have just yelled "SkinnyGirl sucks!"




Bethany would have lost it.  Wait, she did lose it.  It would have been even scarier.



Nahreen said:


> I think Lu needed to behave a certain way whilst married to the count. After the divorce she has finally been able to let loose and enjoy herself.
> 
> I really do not like Carole, I do not think she is funny and think she is a **** stirrer. She does not even have a nice wardrobe to watch to compensate.




Definitely a S stirrer. 



swags said:


> I feel bad looking at Carole, her face just doesn't look right and she had that drab outfit on.



I feel bad for her too.  She on the show with a cast of older women who are attractive: Sonja, Ramona, Luann, Dorinda and it must be hard especially with the young boyfriend.  I think they are all older than her and it makes it that must harder of a pill to swallow.  The good thing is Adam isn't a superficial guy and isn't concerned with being with the hottest woman.  He's more concerned with bringing awareness to causes he cares about and his career as a chef/cook.  



lucywife said:


> That's who Carole is. She's not that different from LuAnn she despises so much (I think Carole despises everybody btw, including Bethenny). Carole's pretentiousness is of higher caliber, up to date and articulate, that's about it, she is just as fake as everyone else in that group.







mama13drama99 said:


> And what is going on with Carole's teeth?  Same for her nose?  I thought her bringing back  the LuMan jab was hilarious since she some times appears as a man who is impersonating a woman.




Ok, I almost choked reading this.  While we shouldn't poke one another for things we can't take credit for : bone structures, nose, eyes, cheek bones... Carole making fun of Luann's voice or body?  It doesn't make sense.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

floatinglili said:


> It takes a special kind of frenemy to haul someone over coals for (informally, jovially) discussing their own ancestors 'wrong'. Luann's didn't make fun of anyone except herself. She didn't insult anyone, her ancestors are dead.
> Carole made an example of her simply to denounce her and parade her own 'political superiority' and fashionable activism chops. While it is the current fashion in some circles to do as Carole did, in my view it is thought policing in the most intrusive and shallow manner, quite rude and wrong. I was surprised a woman of Carole's age went in for it - but then she hates Luann.



I agree with you.  I didn't think Luann's comments were meant seriously at the time (though I can see why they could be viewed as offensive as reinforcing stereotypes). While I wouldn't use her words,  its her ancestry.  I personally don't feel comfortable telling or judging other people about how  they should  talk about their own ancestry or ethnicity.  Maybe the underlying issue is people questioning how closely Luann really identifies as being Native American and using her language as an indication of this.


----------



## lulilu

> I feel bad for her too.  She on the show with a cast of older women who are attractive: Sonja, Ramona, Luann, Dorinda and it must be hard especially with the young boyfriend.  I think they are all older than her and it makes it that must harder of a pill to swallow.  The good thing is Adam isn't a superficial guy and isn't concerned with being with the hottest woman.  He's more concerned with bringing awareness to causes he cares about and his career as a chef/cook.



I don't know what Adam sees in Carole, but I don't think she feels inferior to any of the "older" women.  She would never emulate their style.  She thinks she is cool, skinny, hip, and in general is quite pleased with herself.  She has more money than the others and could easily buy their wardrobes, go to their hairdressers, etc.  Instead she shops downtown and in "cool" vintage shops.  She is who she wants to be.  IMO


----------



## slang

Why would Carole feel inferior to the other women?? She is educated, had a great job as an award winning reporter (she has won several Emmys and Peabody awards), is a great writer and has dated lots of good looking accomplished men (who obviously  find something attractive about her) George Clooney, Ralph Fiennes etc.
While Lu & Sonja are on a mission to sleep their way through New York in search of a rich second husband, Carole is living in the moment and appears to be happy in her life


----------



## Creativelyswank

beekmanhill said:


> I think Carole was offended because lu, after meeting the designer once, went directly to the designers wife to get free jewelry.  I like Lu, but I thought she was way out of line there.
> 
> Naeem Khan has hugely upscale clients for his very expensive clothes, and I'm sure his wife ( don't know her name) can get her contacts through him if she needs.


 
With Lu I believe her sense of entitlement kicks in far before she remembers her manners.


----------



## Creativelyswank

The way I see it is that B lives her life grieving every injustice she feels has been dealt her. Life just has not been fair. So to see Lu's hypocrisy enrages her, because for B to have a sense of control she needs a sense of justice, no matter who she hurts in her battle to be right. 
Many of the woman on the show have too been dealt some crappy cards and have used substances, men, eating disorders, and delusion as coping mechanisms and are far from infallible. If Carole is inferior I'd like to happily be on the bottom rung of that ladder as well.


----------



## beekmanhill

Carole posted this the other night.  I think she might have been live tweeting the show, and someone posted that no one liked her anymore.  She seems to copy Ramona on any RHNY associated twee; I guess they are good buddies now.  I thought this was pretty cruel.  

Carole RadziwillVerified account &#8207;@CaroleRadziwill  Jun 1
Trust me. No one likes Tom. @ramonasinger


----------



## lucywife

lulilu said:


> I don't know what Adam sees in Carole, but I don't think she feels inferior to any of the "older" women.  She would never emulate their style.  She thinks she is cool, skinny, hip, and in general is quite pleased with herself.  She has more money than the others and could easily buy their wardrobes, go to their hairdressers, etc.  Instead she shops downtown and in "cool" vintage shops.  She is who she wants to be.  IMO


 agree with that. I actually believe she feels the opposite-superior to all of them. And looking at who we are dealing with-totally justifiable. I haven't seen Carole falling over drunk, screaming, crying, or doing vagina treatments. Maybe it's yet to come, but I doubt it ))
She can be quite nasty though, no questions about that.


----------



## Swanky

floatinglili said:


> Luann's journey is hers and she did not deserve to be 'reprogrammed' about how she is 'allowed' to discuss her own heritage in my view.



I agree with this part.  It's not commonly offensive to be referred to as "Indian" to most American Indians, nor is "American Indian" offensive.  I'm Cherokee, belong to the Cherokee tribe and my family is on the Dawes Roll and I have my Indian card.  (Literally, for those who don't know we actually have cards, lol.)
In OK we drive on the Indian Turnpike, my family gets health care from the Indian Clinic, etc. . . 
Not only is it not an offensive term, it's used currently all over states w/ reservations in them.

People can be offended by anything, but for people to act as though it's universally offensive is silly.  I don't know one Indian offended by the term at all.  If it were offensive I'm certain states and reservations would stop using the term.

This is only MY experience and my opinion, just sharing how my family and communities have always felt about it.  YMVM.

However, I do think Lu uses being Idian or a Countess in whatever way benefits her at a given time.


----------



## DrDior

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> However, I do think Lu uses being Idian or a Countess in whatever way benefits her at a given time.



Undoubtedly, you're familiar then with a not unknown condition: Cherokee Grandmother Syndrome. 

Unless someone can show me their status card or other proof, I take claims like Lu's with a big grain of salt.


----------



## Graw

beekmanhill said:


> Carole posted this the other night.  I think she might have been live tweeting the show, and someone posted that no one liked her anymore.  She seems to copy Ramona on any RHNY associated twee; I guess they are good buddies now.  I thought this was pretty cruel.
> 
> Carole RadziwillVerified account &#8207;@CaroleRadziwill  Jun 1
> Trust me. No one likes Tom. @ramonasinger




Hmm, seems harsh and mean to post, buts it's Carole.  And if Ramona didn't like him why did she go on 1/2 a dozen dates with him?


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> And if Ramona didn't like him why did she go on 1/2 a dozen dates with him?



Plenty of women go out with men they don't really like, just to get out the house. Stupid, but they do it.


----------



## lucywife

Graw said:


> Hmm, seems harsh and mean to post, buts it's Carole.  And if Ramona didn't like him why did she go on 1/2 a dozen dates with him?


 and then claimed the ownership  this is so ridiculous.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Althea G. said:


> My assumption is that everyone at that house party was drunk, which could explain why Bethenny went off as she did--even if she was just a little buzzed, that can be enough to set someone off. Sure, Bethenny was obnoxious and rough, but honestly, I think Lu had it coming, particularly in her treatment of Carole. She give Carole a hard time about dating Adam, but those rules don't seem to apply to her when it comes to her own sex life. And it just seems like this is more of Lu's dismissiveness that we saw when she was messing around with the Johnny Depp lookalike at St. Barth's, trying to play it down like she hadn't done a thing. She shields her own racy behavior but says awful things about Carole all over social media. I don't blame Bethenny for snapping like that, especially as Lu was trying to take credit for Bethenny's margarita. Sure, Lu felt bad (who wouldn't?), but she's not some innocent person who's never done anything to anyone.
> 
> As for all the girl talk on the bed--I'm sure the video editing has something to do with that, making it look all simultaneous. I'm also sure, again, that everyone had been drinking for a long time (those girls can really put it away!), so no one was likely in her right mind at that point.
> 
> (this is turning into one of my favorite seasons...)


It amuses me to imagine the ladies all getting together beforehand and colluding in order to bring the drama at Dorinda's house and leave it all on the table so the producers could have material for three episodes so they can take their holiday break uninterrupted and get back in 2016 to fight about new stuff.


----------



## girlonthecoast

cdtracing said:


> Yes, they do but you can cover up a multitude of sins with the the right lighting & makeup.  I wonder if these women have weekly facials to help clear their skin.


I know what you mean, when one thinks of smokers on the Real Housewives, one envisions Lisa Vanderpump who's skin doesn't look great but maybe it's the sun damage.


----------



## floatinglili

LVP has pale pale skin... Great for synthesising vitamin d not so good for dealing with UV


----------



## millivanilli

purseinsanity said:


> OMG I don't understand this either.  Is it some eccentric behavior tolerated by the rich?  Allowing your dog to crap all over your house or worse, someone else's??  WTH??



I wish I could understand that.  Don't know how to translate that, but I'll try and hope the sense won't get lost:

At least I (as a dog owner) am hysterical about bad smells*. I literally couldn't stand in a room a dog pooped in without doing a major cleaning routine and that would not be done by only picking the poop with a kitchen towel. It would include wet cleaning and desinfection of the floor and handing out  the carpet to a professional dry cleaner after removing it immediatly. It would also include major cleaning of the whole area around the poop. These are dogs, they will smell the loo place forever so you have to fight hard!

I do understand that training a puppy leads to accidents, but obviously that dog is not a puppy anymore. I'd literally die if one my dogs would do that and I wouldn't stop saying how sorry I am. Actually I would take my dog for a walk every time we go by car / train / plane before entering a house / hotel what ever, and I would clean the sh** of my dog by myself heaven sakes!

I really don't have a clue what is up with these women. Really. Sonjas dogs do poop all the time through the hole house, Ramonas dog does ist- Lord that SMELLS like HELL and it will not go away by itself!

* on the other hand I am quite relaxed when it comes to dirt, so I am not that as neurotic.


----------



## millivanilli

forever.elise said:


> Noted! AND! She said her mother "MADE" the birthday cake, and does so every year...it's so special because she makes it herself. Then she yells at the women that her mom "BOUGHT" it...??? Well what is it? I tried to pay attention between her possibly saying "brought" and "bought", but she stated it twice and clearly said "bought."



Yes! I was wondering the same!


----------



## millivanilli

caitlin1214 said:


> I love Dorinda's Berkshires house. It's very English looking.
> 
> Is it Elizabethan? Because it looks it. My uncle on my dad's side lives in Sutton Courtenay, just outside of Oxford, and his house looks very similar to that:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.berkshirehistory.com/castles/norman_hall.html
> 
> 
> (This isn't his house, obviously, but this is in the county of Berkshire. Berkshire used to be a part of Sutton Courtenay until 1974.)
> 
> Last time I was there (my dad was in England for a college reunion and my mom didn't want to go so he took me with him), he told me they had peacocks going through their backyard. My response? "Cool!" He said not really, because they eat things in the garden and the constant squawking is annoying.




I had (major word: HAD!) two peacocks. They are really annoying.


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> I agree that this doctor probably comped Sonja for the free publicity.  I couldn't believe she would let just any doctor with no experience do this procedure on her.  I would want a board certified plastic surgeon, personally.
> 
> And no, she doesn't have a filter for TV anymore than ladies who have the Brazilian wax jobs on air.  No one want's to see that crap.  It's not a spectator's sport.  And yes, I remember that the woman who waxed Lisa R did not use gloves!!  I just cringe!
> 
> And as far as Coco goes...this doesn't necessarily mean the dog is not housebroken, it means no one is taking the dog outside to do their business.  A housebroken dog will hold it but they can't hold it forever.  If no one takes the dog out, it's going to go in the house.  This is 100% Ramona's fault for not being a responsible dog owner.  She probably doesn't take care of the dog at her own home...I'm sure she has people for that.  She should have brought her dog person with her on this trip.



yes, but normally a dog would come over and make clear " I need to go out RIGHT NOW".

I even heard of a Bull terrier who was able to ring a bell once she needed to go out. Or an American Stafford Terrier- don't know it anymore

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ochyzOMfgF4


----------



## millivanilli

pjhm said:


> You know the series has reached its peak when Ramona comes off as the calm one........



hahaaa! You nailed it!


----------



## millivanilli

Dawn said:


> Jules is talking about her dying dad and Lu doesn't even acknowledge her concern?



Thank you! I was so upset watching that!


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> Anybody else notice Lu smoking on camera??  She's always been so very careful to not get caught with a cigarette on camera or in pictures.



both, the new jewish asian don't know her name anymore smoked as well.

I was surprised to say the least.


----------



## beekmanhill

Graw said:


> Hmm, seems harsh and mean to post, buts it's Carole.  And if Ramona didn't like him why did she go on 1/2 a dozen dates with him?



Very good point.


----------



## millivanilli

Longchamp said:


> Ohhhh, I want to see that.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkcEZHwE0g8


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> I never said a college degree had anything to do with her being an entrepreneur or her business.  I just wanted to know what cooking school she graduated from in order to claim the title of Chef.  In my opinion, there are cooks & there are chefs.  There's nothing wrong with being either but I think you need to be a graduate of a cooking school or at least to have apprenticed under an acclaimed chef to claim the "title" of chef.  To me it's like claiming to be a doctor or a lawyer with getting a medical or law degree.  I cook & have cooked from scratch for years but that doesn't make me a chef.



She mentioned it in an episode of the first season, but I don't remember which one it was. It was quite a fight between her and ... don't remember that anymore. But I googled it and learned that is was not that highend training she made others believe it was. 

I found her vita and I had a really good laugh. Won't tell you, you have to discover by yourself- you'll laugh, I promise!

http://www.biography.com/people/bethenny-frankel-21160967#early-years


----------



## millivanilli

purseinsanity said:


> What did Omarosa tell her!?



First she told her, that her comments mad on press about O. were not acceptable. 
Then, she told her, that she does not think, that the show will be on air within a year.
then seh told her, that she (O) has a real business and had a career while B was just seeling cupcakes ( " You made cupcakes. I worked in the white house. Get a grip")

you can see the clips on youtube


----------



## millivanilli

slang said:


> They surprisingly all have very nice skin for being smokers and heavy drinkers





Yes. Any idea how they do that?


----------



## slang

Graw said:


> Hmm, seems harsh and mean to post, buts it's Carole.  And if Ramona didn't like him why did she go on 1/2 a dozen dates with him?



Maybe they don't like him based on stuff that came out AFTER Ramona dated him.
Andy has already said there are revelations about Tom to come


----------



## Sassys

millivanilli said:


> First she told her, that her comments mad on press about O. were not acceptable.
> Then, she told her, that she does not think, that the show will be on air within a year.
> then seh told her, that she (O) has a real business and had a career while B was just seeling cupcakes ( " You made cupcakes. I worked in the white house. Get a grip")
> 
> you can see the clips on youtube



And where is Omarosa now; hopping from reality show to reality show.


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> I never said a college degree had anything to do with her being an entrepreneur or her business.  I just wanted to know what cooking school she graduated from in order to claim the title of Chef.  In my opinion, there are cooks & there are chefs.  There's nothing wrong with being either but I think you need to be a graduate of a cooking school or at least to have apprenticed under an acclaimed chef to claim the "title" of chef.  To me it's like claiming to be a doctor or a lawyer with getting a medical or law degree.  I cook & have cooked from scratch for years but that doesn't make me a chef.



Many famous top chefs never went to cooking school.


----------



## millivanilli

Sassys said:


> And where is Omarosa now; hoping from reality show to reality show.





yeah, ok, that undermines herself ... a liiiiiiitle bit....


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Many famous top chefs never went to cooking school.



Yes, many top chefs are self-taught and even advise against culinary school


----------



## slang

millivanilli said:


> Yes. Any idea how they do that?



I wish I knew


----------



## mama13drama99

lucywife said:


> and then claimed the ownership  this is so ridiculous.




Stay outta my head!!!  Seems just as the claim against LuAnn is/was to have it both ways, we can't forget that the same applies to crazy eyes.  She didn't like him.  Only went out on a "few" dates.  No sparks.  But LuAnn was required to seek her permission and approval?  No response needed.  And those are my words only.


----------



## guccimamma

why do ramona's eyes look less-crazy than they used to?

how would you fix that?


----------



## tomz_grl

guccimamma said:


> why do ramona's eyes look less-crazy than they used to?
> 
> how would you fix that?


 
Xanax


----------



## keodi

Nahreen said:


> I think Lu needed to behave a certain way whilst married to the count. *A[*B]fter the divorce she has finally been able to let loose and enjoy herself.
> 
> I really do not like Carole, I do not think she is funny and think she is a **** stirrer. She does not even have a nice wardrobe to watch to compensate. [/B]
> 
> Dorinda and Johns relationship is dysfunctional. They keep making fools of themselves when together. Sometimes I think it is his fault but then she also behaves poorly and then I realise she must be difficult to be with. It would be better if they ended it.
> 
> I think Ramona is tired of both Dorinda and Sonia.


Agreed!



mama13drama99 said:


> In the heat of battle who cares????  That's not how it works!  When people are coming at you logging all types insults, I don't think many (if any) are thinking, "Okay, I can say this but I can't say that!"  Bethany is far from perfect.  She doesn't show herself to be friendly and in need of consideration of others respecting boundaries, especially because she doesn't! She is mean, nasty and viscous.  She can help that but doesn't.  This season it's been, "You wanna go there? Let's go there!" from her, and in most instances it hasn't been that the other ladies have been TRYING to go there with her crazy behind!


Bethenny has changed a lot since the first season, and not for better.



GirlieShoppe said:


> I don't doubt that everything Bethenny said was true. *I still think she was wrong to go off on Luann like that*.


Bethenny took it way too far.


----------



## Graw

guccimamma said:


> why do ramona's eyes look less-crazy than they used to?
> 
> how would you fix that?


She used to make her eyes that way with her constant surprised expression. 



slang said:


> Maybe they don't like him based on stuff that came out AFTER Ramona dated him.
> Andy has already said there are revelations about Tom to come



It is possible, I guess it can't be too bad if Lu is still with him.  But, then again 



Sassys said:


> Plenty of women go out with men they don't really like, just to get out the house. Stupid, but they do it.


 Oh that is possible. 



lucywife said:


> and then claimed the ownership  this is so ridiculous.


I think she was adding a little nudge to Luann's flank.



floatinglili said:


> LVP has pale pale skin... Great for synthesising vitamin d not so good for dealing with UV



LVP is amazing.



floatinglili said:


> It takes a special kind of frenemy to haul someone over coals for (informally, jovially) discussing their own ancestors 'wrong'. Luann's didn't make fun of anyone except herself. She didn't insult anyone, her ancestors are dead.
> Carole made an example of her simply to denounce her and parade her own 'political superiority' and fashionable activism chops. While it is the current fashion in some circles to do as Carole did, in my view it is thought policing in the most intrusive and shallow manner, quite rude and wrong. I was surprised a woman of Carole's age went in for it - but then she hates Luann.


----------



## slang

I have net even noticed Ramona's eyes this season, when I look at her all I can see is her weird nostril, it's like one side has collapsed?


----------



## purseinsanity

millivanilli said:


> I wish I could understand that.  Don't know how to translate that, but I'll try and hope the sense won't get lost:
> 
> At least I (as a dog owner) am hysterical about bad smells*. I literally couldn't stand in a room a dog pooped in without doing a major cleaning routine and that would not be done by only picking the poop with a kitchen towel. It would include wet cleaning and desinfection of the floor and handing out  the carpet to a professional dry cleaner after removing it immediatly. It would also include major cleaning of the whole area around the poop. These are dogs, they will smell the loo place forever so you have to fight hard!
> 
> I do understand that training a puppy leads to accidents, but obviously that dog is not a puppy anymore. I'd literally die if one my dogs would do that and I wouldn't stop saying how sorry I am. Actually I would take my dog for a walk every time we go by car / train / plane before entering a house / hotel what ever, and I would clean the sh** of my dog by myself heaven sakes!
> 
> I really don't have a clue what is up with these women. Really. Sonjas dogs do poop all the time through the hole house, Ramonas dog does ist- Lord that SMELLS like HELL and it will not go away by itself!
> 
> * on the other hand I am quite relaxed when it comes to dirt, so I am not that as neurotic.



LOL I thought the same thing!  Dorinda just picked it up with paper towels and...that was it???  I mean, all I could think was, isn't there a stain?  Isn't she going to disinfect the area it was on??  It's been a couple episodes of women looking at the bottom of their shoes to see who "tracked it in".  So disgusting!  I think they need to move on from the dog poop storyline!


----------



## girlonthecoast

purseinsanity said:


> LOL I thought the same thing!  Dorinda just picked it up with paper towels and...that was it???  I mean, all I could think was, isn't there a stain?  Isn't she going to disinfect the area it was on??  It's been a couple episodes of women looking at the bottom of their shoes to see who "tracked it in".  So disgusting!  I think they need to move on from the dog poop storyline!


Well Dorinda does seem to have a live-in housekeeper so I'm sure she's the one who does the heavy duty cleaning.


----------



## sgj99

this is stupid but here it goes:  Bethanny's new haircut is not the same as LuAnne's!  both are brunettes and the length is about the same but the style is different.  LuAnn is ridiculous with her comments about that.  it screams of being desperate for relevancy.


----------



## girlonthecoast

sgj99 said:


> this is stupid but here it goes:  Bethanny's new haircut is not the same as LuAnne's!  both are brunettes and the length is about the same but the style is different.  LuAnn is ridiculous with her comments about that.  it screams of being desperate for relevancy.


LuAnn's is more vintage Lisa Rinna


----------



## sgj99

girlonthecoast said:


> LuAnn's is more vintage Lisa Rinna



nicely stated!


----------



## slang

Speaking of haircuts, why does Ramona keep saying Sonja copy's hers. Their hair looks nothing alike other than the fact it's long and blonde. I have long blonde hair so I guess I have the "Ramona" too!


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> this is stupid but here it goes:  Bethanny's new haircut is not the same as LuAnne's!  both are brunettes and the length is about the same but the style is different.  LuAnn is ridiculous with her comments about that.  it screams of being desperate for relevancy.





girlonthecoast said:


> LuAnn's is more vintage Lisa Rinna



Maybe it's also because Beth has thin hair and Lu's is thick, but IMO Lu has a very matronly haircut, while Bethenny's looks "new."  I see no similarity.



slang said:


> Speaking of haircuts, why does Ramona keep saying Sonja copy's hers. Their hair looks nothing alike other than the fact it's long and blonde. I have long blonde hair so I guess I have the "Ramona" too!



You are right but one time Sonja did say she told the hairdresser to make her haircut the same as Ramonna's lol.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> why do ramona's eyes look less-crazy than they used to?
> 
> how would you fix that?





tomz_grl said:


> Xanax



I spit out my coffee at this reply!!


----------



## cdtracing

sgj99 said:


> this is stupid but here it goes:  Bethanny's new haircut is not the same as LuAnne's!  both are brunettes and the length is about the same but the style is different.  LuAnn is ridiculous with her comments about that.  it screams of being desperate for relevancy.



I don't see any similarity in their haircuts, either, other than the length & color.  Two totally different styles.  I don't know the what the big deal is about the haircuts.  It's such a stupid thing to argue over.


----------



## caitlin1214

Nobody owns the short, layered, piece-y haircut.


----------



## rockhollow

With regards to the 'copied hair cut'.

I think that Luann was just looking for something to poke Bethenny with, and the haircut comment worked, so then she continued with it.
IMO, Beth was wrong, yelling and carrying on like she did to Luann, but Luann did continue to poke at B, knowing that she was making it worst.
They both were wrong, terrible behaviour for grown women at a party, but acceptable behaviour for the housewives it seems.


----------



## guccimamma

damn, i would have called an uber and gone to a motel.


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ Agreed. 


Even if the point of that was to air legit concerns (LuAnn is a hypocrite), that conversation should not have come from Bethenney, another hypocrite. The only way I could see that appropriately happening at the party is if it came from someone else, and the tone was kept civil. 



But throwing potshots at each other is never appropriate, especially not at Dorinda's party.


----------



## Althea G.

girlonthecoast said:


> LuAnn's is more vintage Lisa Rinna



It's not like it's a unique look or anything! Lots of women have the same hairstyle! Get over it, Luann. Plus, she was the one who was always copying Carole's look in past seasons, so who is she to talk?


----------



## floatinglili

I will be interested to finally see Luanne's 'hairstyle-gate'. I can't imagine Luann really throwing a table over a hairstyle. Perhaps it was partly a sense of humour that motivated her to say it.?? 
sheesh a large part of me is struggling to care dunno whether I've got the stamina to keep going with reality tv lol show me the fancy cars and ridiculous bling or go home!


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> damn, i would have called an uber and gone to a motel.




Me too.... Would have taken a piece of cake to go..


----------



## beekmanhill

Speaking of hair, Ramona did a live Facebook yesterday with her hairdresser showing off her extensions.  They are for sale!


----------



## guccimamma

tweegy said:


> Me too.... Would have taken a piece of cake to go..



don't mention the cake, dorinda will cut you.


----------



## Michele26

Every season I watch thinking maybe Ramona has changed, and she's not such a snake, and as the season goes on, she proves otherwise. 

Bethenny went in hard on Sonja, but everything she said about her was right.


----------



## lp640

*



Bethenny Frankel looks for a New York home 'in $15 to $30 million range' with Million Dollar Listing realtor Fredrik Edlund


It looks like the Skinny Girl is craving a Million Dollar Listing.  Bethenny Frankel was spotted out in the Tribeca neighbourhood of New York City on Monday with fellow reality star Fredrik Eklund. The 45-year-old author is hunting for something in the $15 to $30 million range according to a Wednesday report from TMZ.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-Dollar-Listing-realtor-Fredrik-Eklund.html

Click to expand...

*
Also, Pic of her new boyfriend -


----------



## AlovesJ

I read Luann's blog today and she linked a Page 6 article from February about Bethanny and a married man. This was the man.


----------



## guccimamma

that man must be very short, she's not wearing heels.

edit, i checked...says online that she is 5'7

i figured her at 5'0


----------



## Longchamp

Not feeling him.  
In the article they show a pix of him biting his nail 

Walking around the city touching dirty surfaces, then finger in mouth.  I'm anal about stuff like that.

Fred looks good.


----------



## sgj99

this is beyond tacky but i'm going to say it any way:  he looks like a Russian mobster (or at least how they are portrayed on t.v.  )


----------



## mama13drama99

Carole can only be vocal because Bethanny is being...Bethanny.  Interesting.  

It's such a shame that she can't pretend to be friend with LuAnn but she can suck up and hide behind Heather in seasons past and now Bethanny.

Ramona being "sheepish" with LuAnn is awful acting!


----------



## forever.elise

Jules 
"My armpit hairs are three inches long- you could braid them." [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## forever.elise

mama13drama99 said:


> Carole can only be vocal because Bethanny is being...Bethanny.  Interesting.
> 
> It's such a shame that she can't pretend to be friend with LuAnn but she can suck up and hide behind Heather in seasons past and now Bethanny.
> 
> Ramona being "sheepish" with LuAnn is awful acting!




[emoji400]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Look at B dating her friends husband yet LuAnn is in the wrong okay


----------



## Megs

Who's the man B is dating?


----------



## Crystalina

Megs said:


> Who's the man B is dating?




Yes, I want to know this too!

And is this guy divorced now?


----------



## Carson123

Man, Carole looks haggard in the morning [emoji51]


----------



## cdtracing

Megs said:


> Who's the man B is dating?



I'd like to know that story myself.


----------



## Liberty817

His name is Dennis Shields...he is the executive chairman for the new your esquire bank...he is apparently separated but B has history with his ex Jill.


----------



## AECornell

Here's an article from blind gossip about it. 
http://blindgossip.com/?p=78938

[Blind Gossip] This reality star is the ultimate hypocrite. She is known for having soundly chastised another cast member for dating a married men. Called her all kinds of awful names.

Well, guess what our star is doing? Dating a married man!

Thats not all. The man is the husband of one of her closest friends!

For the past year, our star pretended that they were just long-time friends and he was helping her with some business deals. Nope. They were having a full-blown affair!

[The Wife] never saw it coming. She has been friends with [Reality Star] for decades, and she never thought that she would make a play for [The Husband]. The three of them actually had dinner together late last year, and [The Wife] didnt suspect a thing. She feels totally betrayed by both of them and is absolutely devastated.

Of course the reality star and the cheating husband will play it like they were both separated from their respective spouses and were just friends before they suddenly realized that they were in love. Just know when you hear it that its a lie.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Is it really so difficult to pronounce the word "texts"?


----------



## beekmanhill

This is the Daily Mail article about Bethenny and her "married to a friend" boyfriend.  LuAnn must be chuckling.   

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anker-Dennis-Shields-strolling-Manhattan.html

Well, maybe Bethenny will own it and that will make it right.


----------



## swags

I'm only got 10 minutes into last nights show. I will probably watch the rest tonight. I am tired of Bethenny telling Luann she doesn't "own her stuff" and that she's a hypocrite. So what?


----------



## beekmanhill

Now we know why Bethenny unleashed such a tirade at LuAnn when LuAnn had the temerity to ask who she was dating.  LuAnn knew about this guy, I am sure.  

The truth always comes out.


----------



## slang

I guess the truth comes out next week that Sonja was dating Tom before Luann
Poor Sonja, her one friend on the show sleeping with her man all while living under her roof


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I felt a lot of sympathy for Sonja last night - she was genuinely hurt by not being invited by Dorinda to the Berkshires (though honestly she did miss a bullet or maybe a nuclear missile in the form of Bethany).

I don't understand why she has to drop Tipsy Girl to appease Queen Bethany.  If Bethany were confident in her own brand she wouldn't be so threatened by Sonja's venture. (I can understand Bethany being peeved but declaring all out nuclear war on Sonja was just uncalled for).  There will be competitors all the time.  

I also thought Bethany and Carole trying to sneak off in the morning without saying good bye to Dorinda was pathetic.  Bethany is so desperate to leave she goes in her pjs?  These two act worse than children.  

Let me get this straight - Jules has a housekeeper and a nanny (who's now left)  and she still can't cope?  What does this woman do all day?

I used to love this show, now I just hate it.


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> I guess the truth comes out next week that Sonja was dating Tom before Luann
> Poor Sonja, her one friend on the show sleeping with her man all while living under her roof



Yeah, we all know that.  But Bethenny is better than that.  She told us.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, we all know that.  But Bethenny is better than that.  She told us.



Um ok, but my comment had nothing to do with Bethenny??


----------



## slang

CanuckBagLover said:


> I felt a lot of sympathy for Sonja last night - she was genuinely hurt by not being invited by Dorinda to the Berkshires (though honestly she did miss a bullet or maybe a nuclear missile in the form of Bethany).
> 
> *I don't understand why she has to drop Tipsy Girl to appease Queen Bethany.  If Bethany were confident in her own brand she wouldn't be so threatened by Sonja's venture. (I can understand Bethany being peeved but declaring all out nuclear war on Sonja was just uncalled for).  There will be competitors all the time.
> *
> I also thought Bethany and Carole trying to sneak off in the morning without saying good bye to Dorinda was pathetic.  Bethany is so desperate to leave she goes in her pjs?  These two act worse than children.
> 
> Let me get this straight - Jules has a housekeeper and a nanny (who's now left)  and she still can't cope?  What does this woman do all day?
> 
> I used to love this show, now I just hate it.



The damage is done with Bethenny so I thought that was a little heavy handed of Ramona and Luann to insist she change the name, that would make no difference now. I was pleasantly surprised how Sonja was able to articulate herself to them and even to Dorinda about the un-invite. Sober Sonja handled herself well last night against Lu, Ramona and Dorinda...


----------



## Love Of My Life

All of these women are disappointing on so many levels.

For me the show is not interesting, rather unpleasant & undeserving ugly
confrontations almost weekly compounded by Bethanny being out of
control with hideous behavior.


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> I was pleasantly surprised how Sonja was able to articulate herself to them and even to Dorinda about the un-invite. Sober Sonja handled herself well last night against Lu, Ramona and Dorinda...


 Yes. Sonja needs to distance herself from these women, they are not her friends. I rather watch her and interns than hear Bethenny's shrieking.   
Bethenny and Carole sneaking out from Dorinda's was pathetic. They only came back "to say goodbye" because LuAnn caught them leaving, why bother? I rather not see these two at all.


----------



## slyyls

Bethenny is making a mountain out of a mole hill with Sonja on the trademark.
Here is just a partial list of trademarks live and dead with the word skinny in them.
Why not go after all of these people too Bethenny?
Serial Number	Reg. Number	Word Mark	Check Status	Live/Dead
1	87055931		SKINNY LIBRE	TSDR	LIVE
2	87052442		SKINNY VITAMINS	TSDR	LIVE
3	87049000		SKINNYSPONGE	TSDR	LIVE
4	87044217		SKINNY BEVERAGES	TSDR	LIVE
5	87042382		SKINNY SCOOPS & MORE MEALS UNDER 500 CALORIES	TSDR	LIVE
6	87042336		SKINNY SCOOPS	TSDR	LIVE
7	87034093		THINNYSKINNY	TSDR	LIVE
8	87024601		REDEFINE SKINNY	TSDR	LIVE
9	87022563		SKINNY FIT	TSDR	LIVE
10	87021125		SIMPLY SKINNY	TSDR	LIVE
11	87020662		SKINNY MUFFIN TOP	TSDR	LIVE
12	87020330		FORGET SKINNY I'M TRAINING TO BE A BADASS	TSDR	LIVE
13	87019689		THOMSON & SCOTT SKINNY	TSDR	LIVE
14	87016473		SKINNYGIRL	TSDR	LIVE
15	87015679		SKINNY ELITE	TSDR	LIVE
16	87013857		THE SKINNY	TSDR	LIVE
17	87011669		SKINNY TACOS	TSDR	LIVE
18	87002778		SKINNY DOGZ	TSDR	LIVE
19	87002694		SKINNY STRIPS	TSDR	LIVE
20	86949800		BLOWOUT SKINNY QUEEN	TSDR	LIVE
21	86697981		SKINNY OILS	TSDR	DEAD
22	86584095	4952816	MASTER PRECISE SKINNY	TSDR	LIVE
23	86415595		SKINNY BUNNY	TSDR	LIVE
24	86877734		SKINNY JEANS	TSDR	LIVE
25	86868092		SKINNY TACOS	TSDR	LIVE
26	86775691		GET THE SKINNY	TSDR	LIVE
27	86699838		SKINNY BREAD	TSDR	LIVE
28	86686105		SAVE THE SKINNY WATER	TSDR	LIVE
29	86577725	4974546	CLINIQUE SKINNY STICK	TSDR	LIVE
30	86911147		SKINNYTAILS	TSDR	LIVE
31	86879853		SKINNY BOUTIQUE	TSDR	LIVE
32	86685202		SKINNY BUNNY BIKINI	TSDR	DEAD
33	86684942		SKINNY BUNNY	TSDR	DEAD
34	86531217	4967269	JORDAN'S SKINNY	TSDR	LIVE


----------



## pot_luck

I don't think that the word skinny is the sole reason Bethenny is mad at Sonja. Sonja was supposed to be her  "friend". A "friend" who has sat in on her branding meetings. A friend Bethenny tried to give advice to. I'd be pissed as well.


----------



## pjhm

Bethany sold her skinnygirl business for $100million -why should she care now about the name? She's done with it.
This is just another manufactured story line to bring drama.


----------



## DrDior

They didn't ask Sonja to be part of this brand because she's an "international fashion lifestyle brand" guru, but because she's a 'housewife' ... and on a show with another 'housewife' who has a successful brand with a very similar name. 

They knew it would cause controversy and all of this controversy would give the prosecco a tonne of exposure in print and other media.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> *The damage is done with Bethenny so I thought that was a little heavy handed of Ramona and Luann to insist she change the name, that would make no difference now.* I was pleasantly surprised how Sonja was able to articulate herself to them and even to Dorinda about the un-invite. *Sober Sonja handled herself well last night against Lu, Ramona and Dorinda..*.



Yes!! Changing the name or dropping the whole thing completely is like closing the barn door after the horse is out.  Won't do any good or change anything.  Bethenny is pissed about it & won't let it go nor will she forgive it.  She can't even stay in the same room with Sonja so Sonja might as well give it a go & try to make some money from it.

I thought Sonja articulated herself quite well, better than she has in a long time.  It's quite obvious that she was hurt being excluded from the gathering at Dorinda's house but I think she dodges a SAM missile by not being there.  Bethenny would have exploded on her like she did with LuAnn.  
I think sober Sonja came out on top with LuAnn, Ramona, & Dorinda.  She sounded rational & logical.  Amazing what a clear sober mind can do.


----------



## cdtracing

AECornell said:


> Here's an article from blind gossip about it.
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=78938
> 
> [Blind Gossip] This reality star is the ultimate hypocrite. She is known for having soundly chastised another cast member for dating a married men. Called her all kinds of awful names.
> 
> Well, guess what our star is doing? Dating a married man!
> 
> Thats not all. The man is the husband of one of her closest friends!
> 
> For the past year, our star pretended that they were just long-time friends and he was helping her with some business deals. Nope. They were having a full-blown affair!
> 
> [The Wife] never saw it coming. She has been friends with [Reality Star] for decades, and she never thought that she would make a play for [The Husband]. The three of them actually had dinner together late last year, and [The Wife] didnt suspect a thing. She feels totally betrayed by both of them and is absolutely devastated.
> 
> Of course the reality star and the cheating husband will play it like they were both separated from their respective spouses and were just friends before they suddenly realized that they were in love. Just know when you hear it that its a lie.





beekmanhill said:


> This is the Daily Mail article about Bethenny and her "married to a friend" boyfriend.  LuAnn must be chuckling.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anker-Dennis-Shields-strolling-Manhattan.html
> 
> Well, maybe Bethenny will own it and that will make it right.



Interesting to see how Bethenny will spin this!  Pot meet Kettle.


----------



## cdtracing

lucywife said:


> Yes. Sonja needs to distance herself from these women, they are not her friends. I rather watch her and interns than hear Bethenny's shrieking.
> *Bethenny and Carole sneaking out from Dorinda's was pathetic. They only came back "to say goodbye" because LuAnn caught them leaving,* why bother? I rather not see these two at all.



This was the impression I got.  Bethenny was so desperate to leave that she didn't even change clothes.   This was so childish, just like when they up & left Jules' Hampton house.  That whole visit was a drive by.  I think if LuAnn had not seen them leaving, they would have never came back inside.  That's just plain rude...no other way to describe it.


----------



## guccimamma

would she object if sonja called it drunk girl?

delusional girl?


----------



## slyyls

or GirLush


----------



## swags

beekmanhill said:


> Now we know why Bethenny unleashed such a tirade at LuAnn when LuAnn had the temerity to ask who she was dating.  LuAnn knew about this guy, I am sure.
> 
> The truth always comes out.



Oh yeah! I forgot about that.


----------



## Sassys

pot_luck said:


> I don't think that the word skinny is the sole reason Bethenny is mad at Sonja. Sonja was supposed to be her  "friend". A "friend" who has sat in on her branding meetings. A friend Bethenny tried to give advice to. I'd be pissed as well.



Exactly! Has nothing to do with using the word "skinny" or "girl". She is upset a so called friend would do it. Don't know why people can't understand this.


----------



## Sassys

pjhm said:


> Bethany sold her skinnygirl business for $100million -why should she care now about the name? She's done with it.
> This is just another manufactured story line to bring drama.



She is not done with it. As a part o f the deal, she is still the face of the brand and is required to promote it.


----------



## mama13drama99

Bethany/Bethanny/Betheny (whatever) can cry a river with all of her self righteousness and indignation. She hasn't truly been a friend to Sonja. Where Sonja went wrong was springing the wine/name the way she did. She didn't and doesn't owe Bethany crap, but for the sake of appearances (cause it looks bad...producers probably plotted it all along) she would have faired better to meet with her whining a$$ and say, "I appreciate the (surface-level) support you've given me. Heads up, I'm doing this and this is the name...!" Then been done. No secret. No pretending. Game respect game. You did it in the greatest fashion, and you left a piece of pie for me so I want to take advantage.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Exactly! Has nothing to do with using the word "skinny" or "girl". She is *upset a so called friend would do it*. Don't know why people can't understand this.



i'd be too, but honestly i don't think any of them are friends. 

sonja is just desperately throwing stuff on the wall to see what sticks. 

tipsy girl is comical.

sonja doesn't get tipsy, and she's no girl.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cdtracing said:


> Interesting to see how Bethenny will spin this!  Pot meet Kettle.


 
Bethenny will be after Carole's bf Adam next!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

But none of them are friends... They are cast mates


----------



## purseinsanity

guccimamma said:


> don't mention the cake, dorinda will cut you.


 lol!!!


----------



## tweegy

Does Teflon burn I don't even know [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## purseinsanity

beekmanhill said:


> Now we know why Bethenny unleashed such a tirade at LuAnn when LuAnn had the temerity to ask who she was dating.  LuAnn knew about this guy, I am sure.
> 
> The truth always comes out.


 
I don't think any of these women "own their stuff" and they're all FOS.  I can't imagine being friends with any of them.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> I felt a lot of sympathy for Sonja last night - she was genuinely hurt by not being invited by Dorinda to the Berkshires (though honestly she did miss a bullet or maybe a nuclear missile in the form of Bethany).
> 
> I don't understand why she has to drop Tipsy Girl to appease Queen Bethany.  If Bethany were confident in her own brand she wouldn't be so threatened by Sonja's venture. (I can understand Bethany being peeved but declaring all out nuclear war on Sonja was just uncalled for).  There will be competitors all the time.
> 
> I also thought Bethany and Carole trying to sneak off in the morning without saying good bye to Dorinda was pathetic.  Bethany is so desperate to leave she goes in her pjs?  These two act worse than children.
> 
> Let me get this straight - Jules has a housekeeper and a nanny (who's now left)  and she still can't cope?  What does this woman do all day?
> 
> I used to love this show, now I just hate it.


 


I used to like Carole but she's just Bethenny's puppet now.  I can't stand Jules.  She's got to be one of the most entitled wives I've ever seen.  Her husband is either whipped or...I don't get it.  I have a full time, overtime, demanding job, two school age, extremely busy children, and a very busy husband, no nanny or housekeeper or chauffeur or anything, and I somehow still manage to find time to shave my armpits.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

purseinsanity said:


> I used to like Carole but she's just Bethenny's puppet now.  I can't stand Jules.  She's got to be one of the most entitled wives I've ever seen.  Her husband is either whipped or...I don't get it.  I have a full time, overtime, demanding job, two school age, extremely busy children, and a very busy husband, no nanny or housekeeper or chauffeur or anything, *and I somehow still manage to find time to shave my armpits.*



Lol.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> The damage is done with Bethenny so I thought that was a little heavy handed of Ramona and Luann to insist she change the name, that would make no difference now. I was pleasantly surprised how Sonja was able to articulate herself to them and even to Dorinda about the un-invite. Sober Sonja handled herself well last night against Lu, Ramona and Dorinda...


I agree - Sonja handled herself well.


----------



## Sassys

purseinsanity said:


> I used to like Carole but she's just Bethenny's puppet now.  I can't stand Jules.  She's got to be one of the most entitled wives I've ever seen.  Her husband is either whipped or...I don't get it.  I have a full time, overtime, demanding job, two school age, extremely busy children, and a very busy husband, no nanny or housekeeper or chauffeur or anything, and I somehow still manage to find time to shave my armpits.



I agree with you 100% 

Jules is kept housewife in NYC. There is a name for her, but I won't repeat it. 

She is a typical ______.


----------



## junqueprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> But none of them are friends... They are cast mates




Carol and B are friends IRL, they vacation together off of the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yeah, I see the vacation pics on IG. But I'm still it convinced. Carol latched on to Bethenny just as her other bestie was leaving the show...


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, I see the vacation pics on IG. But I'm still it convinced. Carol latched on to Bethenny just as her other bestie was leaving the show...




#Truth


----------



## chowlover2

mama13drama99 said:


> #truth



+2!


----------



## slang

Carole still hangs with Heather, I've seen pics of them together since Heather left the show..also Heather with Kristen...


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Carole still hangs with Heather, I've seen pics of them together since Heather left the show..also Heather with Kristen...



Oh I know they still hang. But since she's not on the show carol needed a new buddy and so did Bethenny. 

The way they acted at Jules' house was so childish


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh I know they still hang. But since she's not on the show carol needed a new buddy and so did Bethenny.
> 
> The way they acted at Jules' house was so childish



But don't they all have best buddies on the show and that changes from season to season (including all the HW from every franchise from BH to Atlanta)
Used to be Ramona & Sonja..now Sonja & Lu, Used to be Dorinda and Ramona, now Dorinda and Jules.
Its interesting with social media you can see who are "real friends" when not filming and actually hang out together


----------



## Love Of My Life

purseinsanity said:


> I used to like Carole but she's just Bethenny's puppet now.  I can't stand Jules.  She's got to be one of the most entitled wives I've ever seen.  Her husband is either whipped or...I don't get it.  I have a full time, overtime, demanding job, two school age, extremely busy children, and a very busy husband, no nanny or housekeeper or chauffeur or anything, and I somehow still manage to find time to shave my armpits.


----------



## pjhm

Sassys said:


> She is not done with it. As a part o f the deal, she is still the face of the brand and is required to promote it.


 You are correct-I am wrong-- thought she sold the "name" in 2011 to Beam. She kept rights to the name but not the liquor. She was supposed to promote it on her talk show, but that show went south. She kept the name Skinny Girl to use on her other products.


----------



## mama13drama99

OMG, I can't! Can we be for real puleeze????  Carole is up Bethany's behind. Point. Blank. Period. She couldn't move without Heather. And can't move without Bethany. She's docile and both of those others are dominate. They both have fought and fight her battles. Yes, she makes comments (under her breathe) and all, but THEY have done/do the heavy lifting. Trend or not, it has nothing to do with the other shows or other fake-lationships. She clings! And social media is a platform they use to extend the "reality" of the "reality-shows", it's all for show so that isn't credible either!!!


----------



## TNgypsy

purseinsanity said:


> I used to like Carole but she's just Bethenny's puppet now.  I can't stand Jules.  She's got to be one of the most entitled wives I've ever seen.  Her husband is either whipped or...I don't get it.  I have a full time, overtime, demanding job, two school age, extremely busy children, and a very busy husband, no nanny or housekeeper or chauffeur or anything, and I somehow still manage to find time to shave my armpits.




+1     re: Jules


----------



## slang

I like the fur lined parka Jules was wearing


----------



## TNgypsy

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree - Sonja handled herself well.




I agree. It hit me this season that Sonja doesn't seem to be as assertive/aggressive as the other women. Am I wrong? I can't remember her ever being  a real @**@ stirrer or mean to the other women. I feel sorry for her the way she's been treated this season. She just seems to really be in need of support for reasons that we probably aren't privy to and she's not getting it from her "friends". She seems like she genuinely needs her friends right now. 

She handled her self very well against the other ladies at the holiday party.


----------



## lho

I think Sonja handled herself well. All these women are so up Bethenny's butt. Why does everyone have to chase her and beg for her forgiveness?  Bethenny's annoying and thinks way too highly of herself. She is so rude.  I personally can't stand her.


----------



## Carson123

purseinsanity said:


> I used to like Carole but she's just Bethenny's puppet now.  I can't stand Jules.  She's got to be one of the most entitled wives I've ever seen.  Her husband is either whipped or...I don't get it.  I have a full time, overtime, demanding job, two school age, extremely busy children, and a very busy husband, no nanny or housekeeper or chauffeur or anything, and I somehow still manage to find time to shave my armpits.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## slang

^ Interesting how Sonja was able to call Dorinda out for picking Bethenny over her. 

It's Dorinda's house and she can invite who she wants BUT when she said to Sonja if she invited her then "not everyone" would've come to her house. Sonja was quick to point out she meant Bethenny and was choosing Bethenny over her then. I was surprised Sonja was so on the ball to call everyone out


----------



## Graw

lho said:


> I think Sonja handled herself well. All these women are so up Bethenny's butt. Why does everyone have to chase her and beg for her forgiveness?  Bethenny's annoying and thinks way too highly of herself. She is so rude.  I personally can't stand her.



Yes!

Sonja showed her "frenemy mentors" a few things:
1. She has a backbone
2. She gives 0Fs about what Bethany thinks 
3. She's true to herself and offspring.


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> ^ Interesting how Sonja was able to call Dorinda out for picking Bethenny over her.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Dorinda's house and she can invite who she wants BUT when she said to Sonja if she invited her then "not everyone" would've come to her house. Sonja was quick to point out she meant Bethenny and was choosing Bethenny over her then. I was surprised Sonja was so on the ball to call everyone out




Sonja shocked millions!  



mama13drama99 said:


> OMG, I can't! Can we be for real puleeze????  Carole is up Bethany's behind. Point. Blank. Period. She couldn't move without Heather. And can't move without Bethany. She's docile and both of those others are dominate. They both have fought and fight her battles. Yes, she makes comments (under her breathe) and all, but THEY have done/do the heavy lifting. Trend or not, it has nothing to do with the other shows or other fake-lationships. She clings! And social media is a platform they use to extend the "reality" of the "reality-shows", it's all for show so that isn't credible either!!!




How is it possible that she doesn't see that? 



DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, I see the vacation pics on IG. But I'm still it convinced. Carol latched on to Bethenny just as her other bestie was leaving the show...



Agree!





AECornell said:


> Here's an article from blind gossip about it.
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=78938
> 
> [Blind Gossip] This reality star is the ultimate hypocrite. She is known for having soundly chastised another cast member for dating a married men. Called her all kinds of awful names.
> 
> Well, guess what our star is doing? Dating a married man!
> 
> Thats not all. The man is the husband of one of her closest friends!
> 
> For the past year, our star pretended that they were just long-time friends and he was helping her with some business deals. Nope. They were having a full-blown affair!
> 
> [The Wife] never saw it coming. She has been friends with [Reality Star] for decades, and she never thought that she would make a play for [The Husband]. The three of them actually had dinner together late last year, and [The Wife] didnt suspect a thing. She feels totally betrayed by both of them and is absolutely devastated.
> 
> Of course the reality star and the cheating husband will play it like they were both separated from their respective spouses and were just friends before they suddenly realized that they were in love. Just know when you hear it that its a lie.




Even if the wife knows and loves Bethany, she must have been a little hurt to say the least.  I'm sure someone will interview Bethany's boyfriends wife.


----------



## mama13drama99

mama13drama99 said:


> OMG, I can't! Can we be for real puleeze????  Carole is up Bethany's behind. Point. Blank. Period. She couldn't move without Heather. And can't move without Bethany. She's docile and both of those others are dominate. They both have fought and fight her battles. Yes, she makes comments (under her breathe) and all, but THEY have done/do the heavy lifting. Trend or not, it has nothing to do with the other shows or other fake-lationships. She clings! And social media is a platform they use to extend the "reality" of the "reality-shows", it's all for show so that isn't credible either!!!




Typing so fast while puzzled by a comment...
Breathe should have been breath.


----------



## girlonthecoast

tweegy said:


> Does Teflon burn I don't even know [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


No, teflon is what the coating used for non-stick pans is made of so if someone has a reputation for being teflon nothing sticks to them either in the sense that they are not accountable for the bad things they do or they themselves don't pay much mind to it. Ronald Regan was called the teflon president and Jon Gotti was known as the teflon Don because he never got charged or convicted of a crime even though he was the very public face of a mob.

Considering she's always getting called out by the other housewives for her behaviour, Luann is definitely not teflon. If she wanted to imply she couldn't be burned maybe she should've said she was water or something of that nature.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> I agree with you 100%
> 
> Jules is kept housewife in NYC. There is a name for her, but I won't repeat it.
> 
> She is a typical ______.



Oooohhh what is it?  DM it to me!


----------



## cdtracing

purseinsanity said:


> I used to like Carole but she's just Bethenny's puppet now.  I can't stand Jules.  She's got to be one of the most entitled wives I've ever seen.  Her husband is either whipped or...I don't get it.  *I have a full time, overtime, demanding job, two school age, extremely busy children, and a very busy husband, no nanny or housekeeper or chauffeur or anything, and I somehow still manage to find time to shave my armpits.*



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## millivanilli

Juuuuuuuules,please. I really started liking you. Don't ask those stupid questions how people do it without a nanny. We survived. I know it's hard to believe and I am sure, that all of us suffer from PTSD as it was soooo hard to raise our kids AND cook AND clean, but we went through it with the help of psyschologists and doctors. Really...

And btw, how does a to be fixed hip infect the lungs? Never heard of that in medical school, but perhaps I missed classes that day.


----------



## millivanilli

beekmanhill said:


> Speaking of hair, Ramona did a live Facebook yesterday with her hairdresser showing off her extensions.  They are for sale!



ok, that is so gros.


----------



## millivanilli

sgj99 said:


> this is beyond tacky but i'm going to say it any way:  he looks like a Russian mobster (or at least how they are portrayed on t.v.  )



believe they are worse.


----------



## millivanilli

purseinsanity said:


> Oooohhh what is it?  DM it to me!



to me too please!


----------



## millivanilli

Luann PLEASE stop wearing clothes from your cloting line.

You have such a pretty body, don't wrap it in cheap clothes. And btw, this is not the best advertisment ever.


----------



## beekmanhill

lho said:


> I think Sonja handled herself well. All these women are so up Bethenny's butt. Why does everyone have to chase her and beg for her forgiveness?  Bethenny's annoying and thinks way too highly of herself. She is so rude.  I personally can't stand her.



Yes, I agree.  Sonja handled herself very well.  Bethenny was determined to avoid filming with her because Sonja gets paid by the scene and Bethenny knows that scenes with her (Bethenny) end up on TV not on the cutting room floor.

Sonja got her scene anyway!  Take that, Bethenny.

Oh, if they hold LuAnn accountable for her Countess etiquette book of years ago, why don't they throw "A Place of Yes" into Bethenny's face?  Well, we know it is not allowed in their contracts.


----------



## lho

Graw said:


> Yes!
> 
> Sonja showed her "frenemy mentors" a few things:
> 1. She has a backbone
> 2. She gives 0Fs about what Bethany thinks
> 3. She's true to herself and offspring.



Agree! It makes me like her a little more. She did not back down and cave in just to be accepted.


----------



## floatinglili

Okay just went to my planner and skipped straight to epi 'Berkshires wash up' where Luann, Bethany and carol hash it out while dorinds breaks out the twister. 
*Tbh I think Bethany has stolen Luann's haircut lol.
*wasn't Luann nice not to go in for the kill with Bethany's 'married man' comment. 
*Carol talks about Luann being 'delusional' whilst Carole is wearing an 80s-style Princess Diana black (velvet?) choker. LOL


----------



## floatinglili

Omg ramona has just joined Bethany as another horrid amigo cannot believe Luann has to put up with these pea brains. Bethany won't shut up - but finishes by lecturing about it having been 'a long night'!!! Lol


----------



## slang

Luann needs to re-think her career in fashion, that red lace jumpsuit is hideous and cheap looking. Sonja's red suit isn't bad, that's from her own line so maybe she should focus on her fashion line and sell on HSC like all the other HW that sell clothes


----------



## floatinglili

^^ the jumpsuit did make one thing clear - Luann has a bangin body


----------



## beekmanhill

floatinglili said:


> ^^ the jumpsuit did make one thing clear - Luann has a bangin body



SHe sure does.  DId anyone hear Bethenny chatting with her minion Carole refer to LuAnn and Ramona (i guess) as "Jack and the Beanstalk, " dredging up that LuMan memory again.

That jumpsuit was epic fail.  I don't know what demographic would buy it.


----------



## floatinglili

^ dorinds should take Luann under her wing lol she has great style!


----------



## DC-Cutie

what I do know is that Carole should look really closely at how Bethenny treats people...  She may be  up next.


----------



## slang

The "Jack and the Bean stock" comment was made by Bethenny in her talking head segment. Not with Carole and not at the party...


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> The "Jack and the Bean stock" comment was made by Bethenny in her talking head segment. Not with Carole and not at the party...



Was it?  I swear I remember Bethenny saying it as luann approached  the table at Ramona's party.  Anyway, she said it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just watching the last episode, Jack and the Bean Stalk comment was made in the talking heads, but played while Luann was walking over to Carol and Bethenny


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> Was it?  I swear I remember Bethenny saying it as luann approached  the table at Ramona's party.  Anyway, she said it.



Yes she said it, all I was saying was it wasn't said at the party with Carole and had nothing to do with Ramona. The talking head was shown as Lu was approaching the couch


----------



## DC-Cutie

I bet Dorinda is wishing she had excluded Bethenny rather than Sonja from he party.


----------



## slang

^ I agree. I don't know why Dorinda even now won't admit she excluded Sonja to have Bethenny there. Even with her little Twitter feud with Sonja over the past few weeks, she's maintaining she was protecting Sonja. But if Bethenny wasn't invited there wouldn't have been anything to protect Sonja from


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm just watching the last episode, Jack and the Bean Stalk comment was made in the talking heads, but played while Luann was walking over to Carol and Bethenny



Oh, ok, thank you.


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Yes she said it, all I was saying was it wasn't said at the party with Carole and had nothing to do with Ramona. The talking head was shown as Lu was approaching the couch



Thanks, I was wrong. I was figuring Jack had to be Ramona.   I had this vision n my head of Lu approaching the table.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, I see the vacation pics on IG. But I'm still it convinced. Carol latched on to Bethenny just as her other bestie was leaving the show...



That's what I say too.

Also, It's nice to have friends who practically run a popular TV show and have summer homes, the way Yo like her friends to pick her up in their private planes.


----------



## rockhollow

This could be the end of Sonja. If Queen Beth won't film with her, that could be it.
Bethenny couldn't get out of Ramona's party fast enough once Sonja arrived, I bet she was on the phone with Bravo during that scene and wanted to be sure she wasn't filmed with Sonja - although Sonja did get in a couple of shots.

And from the comments about Beth's 'girls trip', no Sonja there.
The other ladies must be aware of Beth's power and status at Bravo, and seem to have chosen which side to be on to continue on the RHWNY.
Everyone except Luann, seem to be willing to be all into Beth. 
And Luann is smart, she's following, knowing how the game is played.

I was very sad to hear Sonja's feelings about being left out, she articulated her feelings well, and I think it touched to other women in the moment, but it won't work. Bethenny has spoken, and I don't she changed her mind - Sonja's days are numbered.


----------



## junqueprincess

slang said:


> Luann needs to re-think her career in fashion, that red lace jumpsuit is hideous and cheap looking. Sonja's red suit isn't bad, that's from her own line so maybe she should focus on her fashion line and sell on HSC like all the other HW that sell clothes




Not to mention Lu's hideous sweater with the caterpillar fringe and horrid hair in her talking heads.


----------



## Michele26

junqueprincess said:


> Not to mention Lu's hideous sweater with the caterpillar fringe and horrid hair in her talking heads.



It looks so cheap; all her clothes look like she shops at Walmart.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

What was Luanne wearing?  A plastic holiday gift bag?  Or curtains from a bordello?  Yuck.

I'm tired of this show.  None of them are really friends.  They may have all known each other but clearly real friends do not compete with and treat and trash each other this way.  

They are an embarrassment to women.


----------



## BalLVLover

purseinsanity said:


> I used to like Carole but she's just Bethenny's puppet now.  I can't stand Jules.  She's got to be one of the most entitled wives I've ever seen.  Her husband is either whipped or...I don't get it.  I have a full time, overtime, demanding job, two school age, extremely busy children, and a very busy husband, no nanny or housekeeper or chauffeur or anything, and I somehow still manage to find time to shave my armpits.




Me too....two kids, two high maintenance dogs, my hubby and I own our own business, I clean my own house, have never had a nanny, smooth hairless armpits and I even know how to make coffee [emoji6] oh and I wait in lines for myself too....[emoji23]


----------



## BalLVLover

Andy really needs to read this forum....and ditch Bethenny and all her skinny girl crap. I feel bad for everyone as they are forced to eat and drink SG everytime she's around. She is so freakin hard to watch. Her treatment of Lu and her rude behavior to both Dorinda and Jules when she is a guest is appalling. It's just as bad as Romona's behavior anytime she's a guest anywhere. 

I hope Sonja continues to show up sober...It was good to see her make sense and tell everyone off. 

I used to like Carole but each season my opinion of her get a little lower. The Lu Man comment is so childish. 

Jules is just ridiculous....I think she's one of those women who like to look like they are helpless and a bit of an airhead. Then again maybe it's not an act....

Lu....well she is at least entertaining in her super cheap looking cloths and statement necklaces.


----------



## DC-Cutie

For ratings is was great to have Bethenny back. But watching her has been miserable.  

She has literally gone down the line and ripped into each woman or said some cartty crap, except for her azz kisser Carole.    But god forbid someone say anything about her failed relationships and its war, it's off limits. I don't like the power bravo has given her.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> For ratings is was great to have Bethenny back. But watching her has been miserable.
> 
> She has literally gone down the line and ripped into each woman or said some cartty crap, except for her azz kisser Carole.    But god forbid someone say anything about her failed relationships and its war, it's off limits. I don't like the power bravo has given her.



Yeh Bethenny just seems angry and miserable all the time.


----------



## slang

I read this season is the highest rated in the last 5 years, Andy must be pleased with the decision to bring B back


----------



## purseinsanity

slang said:


> Luann needs to re-think her career in fashion, that red lace jumpsuit is hideous and cheap looking. Sonja's red suit isn't bad, that's from her own line so maybe she should focus on her fashion line and sell on HSC like all the other HW that sell clothes



LOL it was godawful and I loved Ramona for telling her to her face she wasn't liking it.


----------



## purseinsanity

BalLVLover said:


> Me too....two kids, two high maintenance dogs, my hubby and I own our own business, I clean my own house, have never had a nanny, smooth hairless armpits and I even know how to make coffee [emoji6] oh and I wait in lines for myself too....[emoji23]



OMG!  I forgot my dogs!  Yes I have two hyper dogs as well and I shave my armpits *AND* my legs!


----------



## cdtracing

millivanilli said:


> *Luann PLEASE stop wearing clothes from your cloting line.*
> 
> You have such a pretty body, don't wrap it in cheap clothes. And btw, this is not the best advertisment ever.





slang said:


> *Luann needs to re-think her career in fashion, that red lace jumpsuit is hideous and cheap looking. *Sonja's red suit isn't bad, that's from her own line so maybe she should focus on her fashion line and sell on HSC like all the other HW that sell clothes



That red jumpsuit was the most gawd awful thing I've seen!  It was down right FUGLY!!  All the clothes in her line look really cheap as well.  Give it up LuAnn, a career in fashion ain't your thing!!


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, I agree.  Sonja handled herself very well.  Bethenny was determined to avoid filming with her because Sonja gets paid by the scene and Bethenny knows that scenes with her (Bethenny) end up on TV not on the cutting room floor.
> 
> Sonja got her scene anyway!  Take that, Bethenny.
> 
> Oh,* if they hold LuAnn accountable for her Countess etiquette book of years ago, why don't they throw "A Place of Yes" into Bethenny's face?  Well, we know it is not allowed in their contracts*.




Good point.  Bethenny is definitely not coming from a place of yes!


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> For ratings is was great to have Bethenny back. But watching her has been miserable.
> 
> 
> 
> She has literally gone down the line and ripped into each woman or said some cartty crap, except for her azz kisser Carole.    But god forbid someone say anything about her failed relationships and its war, it's off limits. I don't like the power bravo has given her.




It is cringeworthy when she starts to tear away at someone.  She needs love.



tweegy said:


> Yeh Bethenny just seems angry and miserable all the time.




Every episode.



cdtracing said:


> Good point.  Bethenny is definitely not coming from a place of yes!




  Andy needs to have Kelly Bensimone on wwhl after one of the these episodes! 



bagnshoofetish said:


> What was Luanne wearing?  A plastic holiday gift bag?  Or curtains from a bordello?  Yuck.
> 
> I'm tired of this show.  None of them are really friends.  They may have all known each other but clearly real friends do not compete with and treat and trash each other this way.
> 
> They are an embarrassment to women.




Luann is on the clock!  Luann is working!  Oh, we have a bad batch of clothes?  Give me the most awkward piece I'm going to wear it on the show!  She's a business woman. 



rockhollow said:


> This could be the end of Sonja. If Queen Beth won't film with her, that could be it.
> Bethenny couldn't get out of Ramona's party fast enough once Sonja arrived, I bet she was on the phone with Bravo during that scene and wanted to be sure she wasn't filmed with Sonja - although Sonja did get in a couple of shots.
> 
> And from the comments about Beth's 'girls trip', no Sonja there.
> The other ladies must be aware of Beth's power and status at Bravo, and seem to have chosen which side to be on to continue on the RHWNY.
> Everyone except Luann, seem to be willing to be all into Beth.
> And Luann is smart, she's following, knowing how the game is played.
> 
> I was very sad to hear Sonja's feelings about being left out, she articulated her feelings well, and I think it touched to other women in the moment, but it won't work. Bethenny has spoken, and I don't she changed her mind - Sonja's days are numbered.




I'm not sure how much Sonja receives per scene, but if she is in enough scenes she will make more than she would if she had salaried and there is absolutely no way Queen B will allow that to happen.



BalLVLover said:


> Andy really needs to read this forum....and ditch Bethenny and all her skinny girl crap. I feel bad for everyone as they are forced to eat and drink SG everytime she's around. She is so freakin hard to watch. Her treatment of Lu and her rude behavior to both Dorinda and Jules when she is a guest is appalling. It's just as bad as Romona's behavior anytime she's a guest anywhere.
> 
> I hope Sonja continues to show up sober...It was good to see her make sense and tell everyone off.
> 
> I used to like Carole but each season my opinion of her get a little lower. The Lu Man comment is so childish.
> 
> Jules is just ridiculous....I think she's one of those women who like to look like they are helpless and a bit of an airhead. Then again maybe it's not an act....
> 
> Lu....well she is at least entertaining in her super cheap looking cloths and statement necklaces.





I don't know with regard to Jules, asking about a kitchen utensil being a hair scratcher?  Is she serious or joking?  She's not nice, but she's not vindictive or mean either.  We will see or maybe we won't! 



TNgypsy said:


> I agree. It hit me this season that Sonja doesn't seem to be as assertive/aggressive as the other women. Am I wrong? I can't remember her ever being  a real @**@ stirrer or mean to the other women. I feel sorry for her the way she's been treated this season. She just seems to really be in need of support for reasons that we probably aren't privy to and she's not getting it from her "friends". She seems like she genuinely needs her friends right now.
> 
> She handled her self very well against the other ladies at the holiday party.




Sonja isn't mean.  She was presented with an opportunity to use her name and she did. I am sure she loved the tipsy part. She should have called Bethanny to let her know, but at that time Bethanny was snubbing as a result she didn't feel they were friends.  Bethanny didn't invite her to her birthday party and that was before tipsy girl!  

She used tipsy girl as a tipping point to relinquish herself from Sonja.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> OMG!  I forgot my dogs!  Yes I have two hyper dogs as well and I shave my armpits *AND* my legs!



She sounded so ridiculous. I guess the husband indulges her, he seems like a nice guy. I noticed her in her black leggings while playing twister and she looked scary thin. I have the feeling her eating disorder is not under control. 
That said, I kind of like her.


----------



## TNgypsy

Jules has come across as a mother who NEEDS someone else to take of her kids. If you can't take care of your own kids/family then don't have them. I understand people who have to work a lot and need the extra help. But she doesn't come across as a mother working 12 hour days to support her family. She doesn't act like she possesses even basic parenting skills. They're children not pets. She needs to drop the helpless mother act. It's not endearing.


----------



## Creativelyswank

TNgypsy said:


> Jules has come across as a mother who NEEDS someone else to take of her kids. If you can't take care of your own kids/family then don't have them. I understand people who have to work a lot and need the extra help. But she doesn't come across as a mother working 12 hour days to support her family. She doesn't act like she possesses even basic parenting skills. They're children not pets. She needs to drop the helpless mother act. It's not endearing.


 
How do you make it to your mid-30s without the knowledge of how to brew a cup of coffee? A lot of people when they suffer from traumas or issues like eating disorders will have arrested development, but for the sake of her children that woman needs to learn some life skills.


----------



## Megs

TNgypsy said:


> Jules has come across as a mother who NEEDS someone else to take of her kids. If you can't take care of your own kids/family then don't have them. I understand people who have to work a lot and need the extra help. But she doesn't come across as a mother working 12 hour days to support her family. She doesn't act like she possesses even basic parenting skills. They're children not pets. She needs to drop the helpless mother act. It's not endearing.




Totally agree. It's one of my least favorite 'acts'. Plus I also have been around and seen so many moms who don't have jobs and always talk about mom guilt while they are out all day with friends. The minute the nanny is sick they are beside themselves. 

I don't mean to judge moms - I know it's such a hard job and everyone's setup is different. But she just bothers me how she acts about being a parent.


----------



## lulilu

Megs said:


> Totally agree. It's one of my least favorite 'acts'. Plus I also have been around and seen so many moms who don't have jobs and always talk about mom guilt while they are out all day with friends. The minute the nanny is sick they are beside themselves.
> 
> I don't mean to judge moms - I know it's such a hard job and everyone's setup is different. But she just bothers me how she acts about being a parent.



How about her comment that her time at Dorinda's without seeing or speaking to her children was "the best 24 hours" of her life?


----------



## Megs

lulilu said:


> How about her comment that her time at Dorinda's without seeing or speaking to her children was "the best 24 hours" of her life?




Exactly. I get that all parents like a break from their kids, but she seems to already not spend much time with them so saying that makes it seem like her kids are just props to her.


----------



## purseinsanity

TNgypsy said:


> Jules has come across as a mother who NEEDS someone else to take of her kids. If you can't take care of your own kids/family then don't have them. I understand people who have to work a lot and need the extra help. But she doesn't come across as a mother working 12 hour days to support her family. She doesn't act like she possesses even basic parenting skills. They're children not pets. She needs to drop the helpless mother act. It's not endearing.





Creativelyswank said:


> How do you make it to your mid-30s without the knowledge of how to brew a cup of coffee? A lot of people when they suffer from traumas or issues like eating disorders will have arrested development, but for the sake of her children that woman needs to learn some life skills.



Amen!


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> How about her comment that her time at Dorinda's without seeing or speaking to her children was "the best 24 hours" of her life?



As a mom, I understand you need a break sometimes, but if my kids are gone for several hours, I miss them.  I don't understand  the "best 24 hours" comment.  When I heard that, I wondered what her kids might think if they see that episode when they're older?


----------



## TNgypsy

purseinsanity said:


> As a mom, I understand you need a break sometimes, but if my kids are gone for several hours, I miss them.  I don't understand  the "best 24 hours" comment.  When I heard that, I wondered what her kids might think if they see that episode when they're older?





Exactly!

It's because she doesn't think about the kids. She's used to a nanny doing it. 
And I have an idea why her nanny "just quit".
She was probably fed up with her act too.

And it was unnecessary for her to say that out loud.


----------



## RueMonge

I think Jules is exaggerating because she thinks it's funny or cute.  Playing dumb on purpose for the show and maybe even in real life.


----------



## cdtracing

TNgypsy said:


> Jules has come across as a mother who NEEDS someone else to take of her kids. *If you can't take care of your own kids/family then don't have them.* I understand people who have to work a lot and need the extra help. But she doesn't come across as a mother working 12 hour days to support her family. She doesn't act like she possesses even basic parenting skills. *They're children not pets*. She needs to drop the helpless mother act. It's not endearing.





lulilu said:


> How about her comment that *her time at Dorinda's without seeing or speaking to her children was "the best 24 hours" of her life?*





purseinsanity said:


> As a mom, I understand you need a break sometimes, but if my kids are gone for several hours, I miss them.  I don't understand  the "best 24 hours" comment.  When I heard that, *I wondered what her kids might think if they see that episode when they're older?*



My kids are all grown now but they still need their father & I for advice/help at times.  Raising  children is a job & sometimes parents do need a break but Jules comes across as inept at raising children, running a household, ect.  I raised my kids without a nanny, housekeeper, cook, chauffeur, ect & was still able to work, keep my house in order, cook & care for my family, drive my kids around to all their events & practices, work with my dogs & horses all while still finding time for my own personal hygiene.  

Her children are still very young & manageable.  If she thinks she 24 hrs at Dorinda's was the best 24 hrs she's ever had, just wait til those entitled kids become teenagers.  She'll need medication as well as a long vacation away from them.  I spent 3 yrs raising our youngest alone while Dad was in Afghanistan.  From age 15-18, Dad was home for 2 weeks on R&R about every 7-9 months, the rest of the time, it was all on me & was no walk in the park.  I still was able to do it all without someone else to help me.  To me, if you can't raise & take care of your own kids, why have them in the first place. They're not pets.  Jules doesn't seem to spend much time with her kids anyway.  I also wonder what her children will think if they see this episode when they're older.


----------



## slang

RueMonge said:


> I think Jules is exaggerating because she thinks it's funny or cute.  Playing dumb on purpose for the show and maybe even in real life.



I think so too!

There is no way a grown adult (who claims to love hosting people in her home) doesn't know how to make tea (with a tea bag no less)??
Geez, there is only 2 ingredients in tea. Put tea bag in cup and add hot water


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> I think so too!
> 
> There is no way a grown adult (who claims to love hosting people in her home) doesn't know how to make tea (with a tea bag no less)??
> Geez, there is only 2 ingredients in tea. Put tea bag in cup and add hot water



  I agree.  Or not know how to make coffee.  I don't know if this all an act for the show or what.  I find it hard to believe that in this day & time, someone it that inept about just the basics.  How hard is it to make tea?  It's not rocket science!  And it's not like she's having high tea with the Queen of England or participating in a very precise Japanese tea ceremony, either.  

It's like she's only capable of just standing there & accepting all the praise for entertaining when it's really someone else who is responsible for everything.


----------



## tweegy

RueMonge said:


> I think Jules is exaggerating because she thinks it's funny or cute.  Playing dumb on purpose for the show and maybe even in real life.




I think so..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I agree with everything said about Jules.  I don't find her particularly interesting and rather forgettable.  Was she even at Ramona's holiday party?


----------



## BarbadosBride

I think Jules said something along the lines of "my mother didn't have to do this" as she was flaffing about making coffee. What planet is this woman on seriously?


----------



## millivanilli

beekmanhill said:


> SHe sure does.  DId anyone hear Bethenny chatting with her minion Carole refer to LuAnn and Ramona (i guess) as "Jack and the Beanstalk, " dredging up that LuMan memory again.
> 
> That jumpsuit was epic fail.  I don't know what demographic would buy it.




I do know but I wish I wouldn't.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Jules tag line says it all!!!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

She's failing as an Asian if she can't even make tea. Or is tea not Kosher?


----------



## TNgypsy

BarbadosBride said:


> I think Jules said something along the lines of "my mother didn't have to do this" as she was flaffing about making coffee. What planet is this woman on seriously?




In one episode didn't she also mention not making toast too? (Or maybe I was thinking "I bet she can't make toast"). She thinks the helpless mom act is cute. It's not.


----------



## Sassys

Creativelyswank said:


> How do you make it to your mid-30s without the knowledge of how to brew a cup of coffee? A lot of people when they suffer from traumas or issues like eating disorders will have arrested development, but for the sake of her children that woman needs to learn some life skills.



I have no clue at 41 how to make coffee. I don't drink it (never have), so I don't find it strange she doesn't know how to make it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> I have no clue at 41 how to make coffee. I don't drink it (never have), so I don't find it strange she doesn't know how to make it.




Same here I don't drink coffee (Dont even like the smell) and I'm 38 and no clue how to make it, when my mom had surgery and was on bed rest I had to write down step by step how to make her, her coffee lol


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> Same here I don't drink coffee (Dont even like the smell) and I'm 38 and no clue how to make it, when my mom had surgery and was on bed rest I had to write down step by step how to make her, her coffee lol



I also can't stand the smell and I grew up on a house where my Dad drank black coffee 365 days a year, no matter how hot outside it was lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think all Jules eats is eggs and drinks coffe, although she seems to struggle preparing both


----------



## Creativelyswank

Sassys said:


> I have no clue at 41 how to make coffee. I don't drink it (never have), so I don't find it strange she doesn't know how to make it.


 
I can see the logic in that, but her husband does and as a nurturing wife I wouldn't wait countless years into my marriage to figure out how to do something so simple that would start his day on a loving note.


----------



## haute okole

lulilu said:


> How about her comment that her time at Dorinda's without seeing or speaking to her children was "the best 24 hours" of her life?



I actually applaud Jules for being honest.  She is being honest that she is failing on national TV.  I am also a mother, a woman with an eating disorder, a wife, and I applaud her for her honesty and the balls it takes for her to go on TV.  She is trying to bring humor to a shameful situation.  I am also Asian, you have NO idea how hard it is being the daughter of an Asian Mother.  Read the Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mom and you will just be scratching the surface.

 It is effing HARD, she and her husband have failed to raise kids that are considerate and well behaved.  I would so poke an arrow through my ears if my kids acted that way.  On top of that, her kids acted that way in front of guests, cameras and mikes.  She and Dorinda are my favorite.


----------



## Sassys

haute okole said:


> I actually applaud Jules for being honest.  She is being honest that she is failing on national TV.  I am also a mother, a woman with an eating disorder, a wife, and I applaud her for her honesty and the balls it takes for her to go on TV.  She is trying to bring humor to a shameful situation.  I am also Asian, you have NO idea how hard it is being the daughter of an Asian Mother.  Read the Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mom and you will just be scratching the surface.
> 
> It is effing HAR*D, she and her husband have failed to raise kids that are considerate and well behaved.  I would so poke an arrow through my ears if my kids acted that way.  On top of that, her kids acted that way in front of guests, cameras and mikes.*  She and Dorinda are my favorite.



Wait, what did her kids do? They have only been on 3 times and I don't recall they did any thing crazy. I recall them playing all the times they were shown.

Doesn't Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mom refer to Chinese mothers? Jules is half Japanese.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I get so fed up seeing all these wealthy women act like they've never seen a toaster before.  I know plenty of wealthy people who can run circles around me in the kitchen, garden and auto mechanics!  Do they think its cute to be so effing dumb and helpless?  Its not.


----------



## haute okole

Jules is a whole show of her own.  Regarding her kids, the very first time they introduced her son he was having a tantrum about food.  

I am Filipina, and I am a reformed Tiger Mom who was raised by a Tiger Mom.  Jules has the battles scars of a child raised by a Tiger Mom.  Jules stresses the fact that she is Asian and the Tiger Mom book refers to a non "Western" upbringing.  The concept of bringing shame to your family if you or your child fails is a very Asian concept.  The converse is also true, if my siblings and I succeed, my Mom takes great pride and credit for it.  Individuality, everyone is awesome and you are special just because you were born is a very Western concept.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I have no clue at 41 how to make coffee. I don't drink it (never have), so I don't find it strange she doesn't know how to make it.





Glitterandstuds said:


> Same here I don't drink coffee (Dont even like the smell) and I'm 38 and no clue how to make it, when my mom had surgery and was on bed rest I had to write down step by step how to make her, her coffee lol



I too don't know how to make coffee. I only drink iced tea ( or hot tea ) If I have company I do have a hand me down coffee maker, so I will provide that and a can of coffee. But if anyone wants it, they have to make it!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Place paper filter in basket.  (Unless you have a gold basket that requires no paper filter)
1 tablespoon of grounds per cup into filter/gold basket.
Pour water to fill line # of cups you would like.
Push power button.

Or just get a Keurig system.  You pop in a pre-measured packet, add water and you're done.


----------



## guccimamma

i only make coffee for myself and my husband...because i make it so strong that most people would spit it out.  

then i water it down with milk and sugar...

i can't properly make tea (with leaves), but if i had to i would figure it out.  

jules won't last on this show. i bet they are already shopping for her replacement.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bagnshoofetish said:


> Place paper filter in basket.  (Unless you have a gold basket that requires no filter)
> 1 tablespoon of grounds per cup into filter/gold basket.
> Pour water to fill line # of cups you would like.
> Push power button.
> 
> Or just get a Keurig system.  You pop in a pre-measured packet, add water and you're done.


LOL! Now if you could email this to Jules...


----------



## caitlin1214

I liked the colors of LuAnn's jumpsuit but not the material and the fact that it was a jumpsuit. 

Maybe the colors/pattern would have looked better if it was a scarf, or something.


----------



## caitlin1214

bagnshoofetish said:


> Place paper filter in basket.  (Unless you have a gold basket that requires no paper filter)
> 1 tablespoon of grounds per cup into filter/gold basket.
> Pour water to fill line # of cups you would like.
> Push power button.
> 
> Or just get a Keurig system.  You pop in a pre-measured packet, add water and you're done.



With a French Press, add water and coffee grounds. Set timer. When timer goes off, press the Press down.


----------



## caitlin1214

Starbucks has those Via packets and not just for coffee. They also have them for lattes, too. 

Open packet, dump in boiling water. Done.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

caitlin1214 said:


> With a French Press, add water and coffee grounds. Set timer. When timer goes off, press the Press down.



Ah yes.  Cannot forget the press.  Even simpler.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

caitlin1214 said:


> Starbucks has those Via packets and not just for coffee. They also have them for lattes, too.
> 
> Open packet, dump in boiling water. Done.



Seriously.  If you can make a glass of chocolate milk, you can make a cup of coffee.


----------



## tweegy

CanuckBagLover said:


> LOL! Now if you could email this to Jules...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I haven't made from the maker in yrs cawfee but it's not like... rocket science. 

But hey, some folks can figure things out some folks just stand and go deeerrrrrr.


----------



## mama13drama99

The step-by-steps are hilarious!!!

I know people who cook food for their families, but they don't eat the dishes themselves. Not even tasting during the process. So I am surprised that Jules can't make coffee when her husband drinks it.  I would think most packages/cans include simple directions.


----------



## haute okole

Creativelyswank said:


> She's failing as an Asian if she can't even make tea. Or is tea not Kosher?



Lol!  Creatively Swank!  What are the chances that you are not an Asian Jew who ignores your husband.  Hahaha!  I say this lovingly because I am raising a beautiful little girl who is half Caucasian half Asian, and Jewish.  I doubt she will be a "nurturing" wife, but she will be one kick *** girl's girl.


----------



## Michele26

I think Jules is just acting stupid for the show. She's playing the character of a JAP and a young one at that.


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> I think Jules is just acting stupid for the show. She's playing the *character of a JAP *and a young one at that.







Sassys said:


> Jules is kept housewife in NYC. There is a name for her, but I won't repeat it.
> 
> She is a typical ______.


----------



## Creativelyswank

haute okole said:


> Lol!  Creatively Swank!  What are the chances that you are not an Asian Jew who ignores your husband.  Hahaha!  I say this lovingly because I am raising a beautiful little girl who is half Caucasian half Asian, and Jewish.  I doubt she will be a "nurturing" wife, but she will be one kick *** girl's girl.


 
How does that work with the subservient component characteristic she mentioned?
 Jules: hardly an enigma, wrapped in faux naiveté and contradictions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


>



I see what you did there....


----------



## bagnshoofetish

mama13drama99 said:


> I would think most packages/cans include simple directions.



Every bag and can of coffee and every coffee maker and press I have ever had comes with clear instructions on how to make a cup of coffee.  All one needs is the ability to read english (or japanese or spanish or french or a myriad of other languages instructions often come in)


----------



## Cherrasaki

When Lu walked in with that jumpsuit on all I could think was 'wth is she wearing that looks awful'.  And the necklace she wore looked cheap even though it was costume jewelry and probably was from her own line too. 

Bethenny is unbearable to watch. She is so full of hate and vitriol. She comes off as so spiteful and bitter.  For someone who is that successful you'd think she'd be somewhat happier and satisfied with her life. I think the woman still needs loads more therapy and shouldn't be filming a reality show. You'd think she'd tone it down somewhat. It's just not entertaining to watch anymore. Say what you will about Luanne but she doesn't come at people with such malice. Wish Luanne would of given it back to Bethenny even more and put her in her place. Oh well.. gonna have to wait for a different housewife to do it.  Can't wait till Bethenny and Carole (and maybe even Romana) to have a falling out cuz it will be epic!


----------



## haute okole

I must admit, I never personally understood that "subservient" label.  I know what the word means, but I have never seen this dynamic in real life with contemporary, educated Asian American women.  All the Asian American women I know are extremely Alpha.  There is a different reputation for the so called "picture brides."


----------



## Creativelyswank

haute okole said:


> I must admit, I never personally understood that "subservient" label.  I know what the word means, but I have never seen this dynamic in real life with contemporary, educated Asian American women.  All the Asian American women I know are extremely Alpha.  There is a different reputation for the so called "picture brides."


Her comments to me are akin to Lu's gestures regarding American Indians or Native Americans, however she would like to identify herself. The term did not bother me so much as the promoting fallacious stereotypes.


----------



## cdtracing

Creativelyswank said:


> Her comments to me are akin to Lu's gestures regarding American Indians or Native Americans, however she would like to identify herself. The term did not bother me so much as the *promoting fallacious stereotypes*.



There you have it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Well we now know all the negatives of Tom, and Jules' husband, but I guess Bethenny's new bf is just perfect.  In fact he is so different from Jason, HE IS BUSY!  Nobody mentioned his marriage or background.  Odd what editing can do.  

It was pretty funny when Bethnny couldn't get a word in edgewise with Lu.  

Jules is just sad; she should never have been on the show.  She was given the script of playing the poor helpless housewife and she didn't pull it off very well.  And now she has real life drama and it seems so awkard.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jules husband has filed for divorce after having an affair.

I was laughing at LuAnn not letting Bethenny talk and then inviting herself to Mexico.

also do these women claim all the man they bang? Sonia with the "My Tom" I mean if he is yours then why aren't you in a r'ship with him? 

they should NEVER EVER show Carole chewing

Ramona trying to be snarky but really her jealousy is through the roof and I'm glad Avery called her out on it.


----------



## Sassys

*Shock split: RHONY's Jules Wainstein's husband Michael files for divorce after she busted him cheating*

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-Michael-files-divorce-busted-cheating.html*


----------



## Sassys

Time to update, yet again SMH

I don't watch OC, Potomac or Jersey, so no idea if there are more.

Real Housewives Divorces
RHoDC
- Cat & Charles Ommanney
- Michaele and Tareq
- Stacie and Jason
- Mary and Rich

RHoATL
- DeShawn and Eric
- Lisa and Ed
- Nene and Greg (remarried)
-Porsha and Kordell
-Phaedra and Apollo (pending)

RHoBH
- Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
- Adrienne and Paul
- Camille and Kelsey
- Yolanda and David

RHoNYC
- LuAnn and Alex
- Ramona & Mario
- Bethenny & Jason (in the process)
- Jules & Michael

RHoNJ
-Dina and Tommy

RHofOC
- Vicki and Don
- Tamra and Simon
- Jeanna and Matt
- Lynne and Frank

RHof Miami
-Marisol & Philippe


----------



## Sassys

Sonja slept with Tom the same time he was with his soulmate Luanne, yet Sonja doesn't tell her?!?! What kind of friend doesn't give you the heads up that she was not aware he was "your man" and she also slept with him. 

Luanne looked so desperate telling Bethenny that going out with someone a few times is not dating. Uh, then please explain to me what exactly it is. She is clearly scrambling to get a man since the child support payments are done.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Lu was hysterical inviting herself to Bethany's Mexico party  - good for her!

I hate how Sonja is being treated this season. She has her faults but she has never been a nasty mean person as far as I can remember.  I think she is on thin ice with Bethany freezing her out - less screen time etc.  And the other women painting her as some emotionally fragile woman who is an alcoholic (if she's alcoholic - so are most of these other women).  It smells likes a set up to me - that Bethany is so pissed over the Tipsy Girl and power hungry - she's going to make sure everyone knows who's boss. Bethany reminds me of Cersei on Game of Thrones.  

I wouldn't be surprised if Sonja isn't asked back or downgraded to a friend.  I think that's while the other women are urging Sonja to drop TipsyGirl - to be on Bethany's good side but as Sonja rightly pointed out - if she signed contracts - she can't simply walk away.

I don't understand how Ramona and Sonja all claim to have been in relationships with Tom an so recently!  Ramona is just petty and jealous - even her daughter was embarrassed by her comment.  If Sonja really had been seeing Tom so recently wouldn't she be pissed at Luann being in a serious relationship with him. Something isn't adding up.  I think both Ramona and Sonja are exagerrating their ties with Tom.  But I also hope Tom is the true love LU says he is - it seems so many of the men on these shows are douche bags.

Speaking of douche bags, it was sad to hear the news of Jules divorce.  It was interesting to see that dinner with Dorinda and John she seemed quite angry with her husband, complaining he was late from work and insisting on a shower (the news of the cheating scandal/divorce already broke by then) so found that interesting..  

The only other amusing part was watching Bethany's eye's glaze over as Carole droned on about her shelter cat and how traumatic it was to give her up and then spin it to some deep meaning about her relationships. I love cats but even my eyes were glazing over..  Her scenes with Adam were equally boring.


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> Lu was hysterical inviting herself to Bethany's Mexico party  - good for her!
> 
> I hate how Sonja is being treated this season. She has her faults but she has never been a nasty mean person as far as I can remember.  I think she is on thin ice with Bethany freezing her out - less screen time etc.  And the other women painting her as some emotionally fragile woman who is an alcoholic (if she's alcoholic - so are most of these other women).  It smells likes a set up to me - that Bethany is so pissed over the Tipsy Girl and power hungry - she's going to make sure everyone knows who's boss. Bethany reminds me of Cersei on Game of Thrones.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Sonja isn't asked back or downgraded to a friend.  I think that's while the other women are urging Sonja to drop TipsyGirl - to be on Bethany's good side but as Sonja rightly pointed out - if she signed contracts - she can't simply walk away.
> 
> I don't understand how Ramona and Sonja all claim to have been in relationships with Tom an so recently!  Ramona is just petty and jealous - even her daughter was embarrassed by her comment.  If Sonja really had been seeing Tom so recently wouldn't she be pissed at Luann being in a serious relationship with him. Something isn't adding up.  I think both Ramona and Sonja are exagerrating their ties with Tom.  But I also hope Tom is the true love LU says he is - it seems so many of the men on these shows are douche bags.
> 
> Speaking of douche bags, it was sad to hear the news of Jules divorce.  It was interesting to see that dinner with Dorinda and John she seemed quite angry with her husband, complaining he was late from work and insisting on a shower (the news of the cheating scandal/divorce already broke by then) so found that interesting..
> 
> *The only other amusing part was watching Bethany's eye's glaze over as Carole droned on about her shelter cat and how traumatic it was to give her up and then spin it to some deep meaning about her relationships.* I love cats but even my eyes were glazing over..  Her scenes with Adam were equally boring.



I could not stop laughing. I still don't know the point of that conversation.

Also, Carole is writing a cookbook; yet this is the same woman who wanted her kitchen removed when she was renovating her apartment, because she thought it was a useless room and a waste of space.


----------



## slyyls

Wow, I had not heard the news about Jules and her husband; but strangely watching last nights episode I wondered if her husband was cheating.    The lateness, insisting on a shower, and his leaving the table for a phone call, raised my antenna.

I wonder what will happen to their summer house?


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> I could not stop laughing. I still don't know the point of that conversation.
> 
> Also, Carole is writing a cookbook; yet this is the *same woman who wanted her kitchen removed when she was renovating her apartment, because she thought it was a useless room and a waste of space*.



This!


----------



## cdtracing

slyyls said:


> Wow, I had not heard the news about Jules and her husband; but strangely watching last nights episode I wondered if her husband was cheating.    The lateness, insisting on a shower, and his leaving the table for a phone call, raised my antenna.
> 
> *I wonder what will happen to their summer house?*


I wonder about that as well...will it ever be finished now.  I also wonder with the revelation of his filing for divorce, will Jules now put aside the helpless act, if it is an act?  If it's not an act, she's going to have a tough time surviving in the big bad world.


----------



## Jayne1

Lu seemed maniacally high during her talks with Sonja and Beth.  There was absolutely no getting through to her.  I guess that's what love does to her?


----------



## Sassys

There is something really weird about Luanne's soulmate situation. Something just does not add up.


----------



## slyyls

It HAS to be an act Jules is putting on.    I can't imagine Dorinda or any of them would be friends with her if this is her real personality.    They mat say hi to her at a party; but call her on the phone and have lunch?    I can't see that happening, unless she can bring more to the table than her pathetic and clueless self.


----------



## Althea G.

I haven't watched last night's episode, and I'll post on that, but I did go back to that scene at John's party--I wanted to take Ramona's side because of how rude John was, but on closer inspection, she brought that on by instantly becoming antagonistic when he was trying to throw out the drunk guy. Rather than calming the situation down, she got in his face, which then caused him to go off the handle like he did. Dorinda was totally right to be furious with Ramona for creating a situation.

Of course, it's a show....


----------



## GaudyGirl

floatinglili said:


> *Carol talks about Luann being 'delusional' whilst Carole is wearing an 80s-style Princess Diana black (velvet?) choker. LOL


Thank you! I was starting to think I was all alone there. That choker is bugging me more than just about any other horrible fashion choice these women make. Is she going for 80's Tiffany, Victorian, 90's goth? Any way you spin it, she looks ridiculous.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sassys said:


> Time to update, yet again SMH
> 
> I don't watch OC, Potomac or Jersey, so no idea if there are more.
> 
> Real Housewives Divorces
> RHoDC
> - Cat & Charles Ommanney
> - Michaele and Tareq
> - Stacie and Jason
> - Mary and Rich
> 
> RHoATL
> - DeShawn and Eric
> - Lisa and Ed
> - Nene and Greg (remarried)
> -Porsha and Kordell
> -Phaedra and Apollo (pending)
> 
> RHoBH
> - Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
> - Adrienne and Paul
> - Camille and Kelsey
> - Yolanda and David
> 
> RHoNYC
> - LuAnn and Alex
> - Ramona & Mario
> - Bethenny & Jason (in the process)
> - Jules & Michael
> 
> RHoNJ
> -Dina and Tommy
> 
> RHofOC
> - Vicki and Don
> - Tamra and Simon
> - Jeanna and Matt
> - Lynne and Frank
> 
> RHof Miami
> -Marisol & Philippe



You forgot RHOBH:

Marissa Zanuck.

It was embarrassing how she used to treat her husband.


----------



## Longchamp

Wow last night's show made me want to take a Xanax after done watching.  Or all the ladies needed one.
Lou looked sane when she was friend of show as last year.  
She made Bethenny look better last night. 

Have soft spot for ladies divorcing. Marriage is hard.


----------



## Sassys

bagnshoofetish said:


> You forgot RHOBH:
> 
> Marissa Zanuck.
> 
> It was embarrassing how she used to treat her husband.



She was not a housewife/cast member


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sassys said:


> She was not a housewife/cast member



Well, she was on the show, and featured quite a bit.


----------



## Sassys

bagnshoofetish said:


> Well, she was on the show, and featured quite a bit.



The list is for housewives/cast members. Marissa was neither.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

LOL.  Pardon me.


----------



## Carson123

bagnshoofetish said:


> LOL.  Pardon me.



[emoji6]


----------



## Sassys

Oh snap!!!


*EXCLUSIVE: Police swarm Housewives star Jules Wainstein's apartment as she accuses husband of ‘threatening’ behaviour after she catches him 'cheating with her friend' *

*Michael allegedly had an ongoing affair with Jules’ good friend, DailyMail.com has learned*
*He was texting the mistress as far back as January and Jules recently caught them together*
*Jules detailed how her husband showered often, got home late and was always on his phone on Wednesday's episode of RHONY*
*The couple were married eight years and have two children *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mid-split-cheating-husband.html#ixzz4BlvmgvLU


----------



## RueMonge

I felt so bad for Jules in last night's episode. Hopefully things can get better for her now. I wonder how her dad is.

Lu probably got some help from editing, but she was funny last. In a crazy way. Justifying her new man and inviting herself on the trip. I think she fell hard for a bad guy....probably already over by now, just like Jules' marriage. 

Did anyone notice how Dorinda leaned over and kissed John at the restaraunt?  She hates that PDA from him.


----------



## Sassys

floatinglili said:


> Okay just went to my planner and skipped straight to epi 'Berkshires wash up' where Luann, Bethany and carol hash it out while dorinds breaks out the twister.
> *Tbh I think Bethany has stolen Luann's haircut lol.
> *wasn't Luann nice not to go in for the kill with Bethany's 'married man' comment.
> *Carol talks about Luann being 'delusional' whilst Carole is wearing an 80s-style Princess Diana black (velvet?) choker. LOL





GaudyGirl said:


> Thank you! I was starting to think I was all alone there. That choker is bugging me more than just about any other horrible fashion choice these women make. Is she going for 80's Tiffany, Victorian, 90's goth? Any way you spin it, she looks ridiculous.



Chokers are back in now. Bunch of celebs have been wearing them.


----------



## caitlin1214

bagnshoofetish said:


> Every bag and can of coffee and every coffee maker and press I have ever had comes with clear instructions on how to make a cup of coffee.  All one needs is the ability to read english (or japanese or spanish or french or a myriad of other languages instructions often come in)


The coffee makers also have specific instructions on how the coffee is to be ground to work in the machine. (And Starbucks will grind the beans for you when you buy the bag.)

Funny story ... when I was working there, a woman bought a machine and a bag of beans. I was trying to figure out the exact setting for the coffee grinder, but couldn't understand the instructions. They were all in Italian. I asked my shift supervisor, quoting Mean Girls: "Can you help me? The instructions are all in Swedish, or something!" It ended with her not knowing either, because "They're all in Swedish!" 

Another employee was able to give us a definite answer, because he had the same coffee maker.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't know about Carole anymore.
For me, she used to be a highlight of the New York ladies. I was surprised  that she even would be on this type of show - it seemed like a step down.

But this season now.....
Being Beth's BFF is not a good thing. The two of them together are really 'mean girls'.
Dating the 'fabulous Adam' makes her really look like Lady Cougar.
Writing a 'Vegan Cook Book' with Adam.
And Adam doesn't seem that into her, and she's almost condescending toward him (she sure didn't think very highly of any of his suggestions for writing the book).

Like many, I laughed all the way through the meeting between Lu and Bethenny.
I guess Lu was 'high' on love - high on something!


----------



## Megs

rockhollow said:


> I don't know about Carole anymore.
> For me, she used to be a highlight of the New York ladies. I was surprised  that she even would be on this type of show - it seemed like a step down.
> 
> But this season now.....
> Being Beth's BFF is not a good thing. The two of them together are really 'mean girls'.
> Dating the 'fabulous Adam' makes her really look like Lady Cougar.
> Writing a 'Vegan Cook Book' with Adam.
> And Adam doesn't seem that into her, and she's almost condescending toward him (she sure didn't think very highly of any of his suggestions for writing the book).
> 
> Like many, I laughed all the way through the meeting between Lu and Bethenny.
> I guess Lu was 'high' on love - high on something!



Carole seems to have lost herself. She doesn't seem to have her own opinions anymore and I seem to find her pointless on the show. 

Lu is nuts!! B was like nah you aren't invited and Lu was like omg thank you so much for the invite I'd love to go!!

Ramona is really mad Lu found a new husband before her. 

I feel bad for Jules. With the divorce announced, I wonder what she'll do?!


----------



## slang

Lu is desperate marrying a man after 6 weeks and knowing he has "dated" 2 other cast members. Geez, you'd think these ladies lived in a small town with a population of 100 for all the men they have shared!

Funny how Dorinda was quick to tell Sonja how she wasn't wanted on the Mexico trip BUT Dorinda "voted" for Sonja not to go either!

I have a feeling Sonja and Lu will do a "Jill Zarin" and show up in Mexico anyways even if they aren't invited on the trip


----------



## Creativelyswank

Jayne1 said:


> Lu seemed maniacally high during her talks with Sonja and Beth.  There was absolutely no getting through to her.  I guess that's what love does to her?


I think it was something a bit more high octane than love. She was seriously erratic.


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> Lu is desperate marrying a man after 6 weeks and knowing he has "dated" 2 other cast members. Geez, you'd think these ladies lived in a small town with a population of 100 for all the men they have shared!
> 
> Funny how Dorinda was quick to tell Sonja how she wasn't wanted on the Mexico trip BUT Dorinda "voted" for Sonja not to go either!
> 
> *I have a feeling Sonja and Lu will do a "Jill Zarin" and show up in Mexico anyways even if they aren't invited on the trip*




oh yes, that would be quite amusing, I hope it happens. 
It would be tough of Sonja though if she's still on her no drinking phase.

I feel sorry for Sonja that all the other ladies was her to quit working for Tipsy Girl. Sonja needs every cent she can get, especially if Bethenny keeps up refusing to film with her, and leading all the other woman that way.

I had thought that Ramona would have been a better friend, but with the way she's been treating Dorlinda and Sonja this season, nice is not on her agenda.


----------



## Creativelyswank

To me it was nice to see Carole have a breakthrough about how she has guarded herself by entering relationships she knows to be temporary. She is very self aware and open minded, I wish it would rub off on B who despite many sessions of therapy has yet to have any breakthroughs. She truly doesn't belong in the company of women who's greatest moments of self actualization come at the bottom of a bottle. 

How do people sit there and talk smack about their partner when they are sitting next to them? Dorinda must have been feeling so awkward that she would be willing to use PDA as a distraction.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Sassys said:


> I could not stop laughing. I still don't know the point of that conversation.
> 
> Also, Carole is writing a cookbook; yet this is the same woman who wanted her kitchen removed when she was renovating her apartment, because she thought it was a useless room and a waste of space.


Well Adam is a raw-vegan chef so there's probably not a lot of need for stoves and whatnot.


----------



## girlonthecoast

GaudyGirl said:


> That choker is bugging me more than just about any other horrible fashion choice these women make. Is she going for 80's Tiffany, Victorian, 90's goth? Any way you spin it, she looks ridiculous.


It's very Gigi Hadid/Kendal jenner of her.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Creativelyswank said:


> I think it was something a bit more high octane than love. She was seriously erratic.



Yeah that was no 'love high' .  Lu be hittin' the pipe.


----------



## RueMonge

Creativelyswank said:


> To me it was nice to see Carole have a breakthrough about how she has guarded herself by entering relationships she knows to be temporary. She is very self aware and open minded, I wish it would rub off on B who despite many sessions of therapy has yet to have any breakthroughs. She truly doesn't belong in the company of women who's greatest moments of self actualization come at the bottom of a bottle.



I agree. Bethany and Carole's conversation was really interesting.  This was a great episode, with Lu for comic relief.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> I have no clue at 41 how to make coffee. I don't drink it (never have), so I don't find it strange she doesn't know how to make it.





Glitterandstuds said:


> Same here I don't drink coffee (Dont even like the smell) and I'm 38 and no clue how to make it, when my mom had surgery and was on bed rest I had to write down step by step how to make her, her coffee lol



I admit, I have no clue either.  Growing up, both my parents only drank tea and I just recently started going to Starbucks regularly, LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Bethenny is dating a married man!  Shocker!!!  But says, it's ok for her to do because they are both separated. 

She wants to keep the relationship private, yet she's given an interview specifically abut the relationship....


----------



## slang

I thought the whole point of Carole's cookbook is the irony that she doesn't cook, doesn't use her kitchen and is a self proclaimed junk food addict who never ate healthy falling for a vegan chef who slowly turned her into a healthy eater


----------



## beekmanhill

Carole and Adam talked about the book last year and if they are still working on the outline, it doesn't bode too well.   Adam needs to show a bit more interest.


----------



## lulilu

Either Tom is a great liar, or Lu is crazy to get engaged to someone who admittedly schtupped most of the UES women, including
her friends.


----------



## slang

So Michael actually filed for divorce last month, but the info doesn't hit the press until the same day a new episode airs implying he is "distant" from the marriage. With Jules complaining that he is on his phone all the time and she doesn't know to who, not coming home when he says he will etc etc.
Hmmm, the timing on this seems very suspicious....


----------



## Nahreen

I bet the Mexico trip is not Bethennys trip but Bravos trip and all the noice about not being invited is just for the story line. Lu and Sonia will be on the trip, otherwise there will not be enough drama on the trip.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> I bet the Mexico trip is not Bethennys trip but Bravos trip and all the noice about not being invited is just for the story line. Lu and Sonia will be on the trip, otherwise there will not be enough drama on the trip.


All of the trips are paid for by bravo


----------



## slang

Cast members have been excluded from trips before. Ramona was excluded from a trip a few seasons back. "Heather's" trip to London. Aviva then excluded Heather from a trip to Miami etc etc


----------



## caitlin1214

Wasn't there a lawsuit regarding the tequila in SkinnyGirl's margaritas?


In the episode, I noticed she made it a point of saying she wanted to go to Tequila, Mexico, where tequila is made.


----------



## Nahreen

I really don't see why Bravo would exclude both Sonia and Lu from the Mexico trip. Without the drama they bring re Bethanny it might be a boring trip. Maybe Bravo will make B choose which one she can exclude and not both. If that is the case I think it will be Sonia based on the facit hat Lu "invited" herself.


----------



## lucywife

It annoys me to no end that Bethenny has a voice in those decisions. Everyone and their brother knows Bravo will foot the bill. I'm trying to skip her segments anyway and she and Carole can go to Mexico all they want, I'm not watching.
I like Jules, btw. She's silly, but not aggressive and her being foolish and "clueless" doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## Jayne1

I read the Jules bought the Apthorp Condominium with her sisters, but she owns it outright.  

If she has her own money, why marry him, I wonder.


----------



## Coco.lover

I also read theres a lien on the property for not paying hoa fees. 


Jayne1 said:


> I read the Jules bought the Apthorp Condominium with her sisters, but she owns it outright.
> 
> If she has her own money, why marry him, I wonder.


----------



## Michele26

lulilu said:


> Either Tom is a great liar, or Lu is crazy to get engaged to someone who admittedly schtupped most of the UES women, including
> her friends.



Was it his ex-girlfriend or ex-wife he gave the bracelet to for Xmas? Either way, I know I wouldn't like it. Lu claimed it doesn't  bother her, that's now, wait until they're married she'll have a fit if he doles out presents.


----------



## Michele26

Jayne1 said:


> I read the Jules bought the Apthorp Condominium with her sisters, but she owns it outright.
> 
> If she has her own money, why marry him, I wonder.


Cause he's wealthier.


----------



## Longchamp

Jayne1 said:


> I read the Jules bought the Apthorp Condominium with her sisters, but she owns it outright.
> 
> If she has her own money, why marry him, I wonder.


Ugh. Doesn't  anybody marry for love/companioship?


----------



## VickyB

slyyls said:


> Wow, I had not heard the news about Jules and her husband; but strangely watching last nights episode I wondered if her husband was cheating.    The lateness, insisting on a shower, and his leaving the table for a phone call, raised my antenna.
> 
> *I wonder what will happen to their summer house?*


You mean the house Bethany basically described as a crazy money pit that they'd never be able to unload? LOL!


----------



## VickyB

rockhollow said:


> I don't know about Carole anymore.
> For me, she used to be a highlight of the New York ladies. I was surprised  that she even would be on this type of show - it seemed like a step down.
> 
> But this season now.....
> Being Beth's BFF is not a good thing. The two of them together are really 'mean girls'.
> Dating the 'fabulous Adam' makes her really look like Lady Cougar.
> *Writing a 'Vegan Cook Book' *with Adam.
> And Adam doesn't seem that into her, and she's almost condescending toward him (she sure didn't think very highly of any of his suggestions for writing the book).
> 
> Like many, I laughed all the way through the meeting between Lu and Bethenny.
> I guess Lu was 'high' on love - high on something!



Carole writing a cook book is a total riot. For one, she's a walking skeleton who was considering eliminating her kitchen during her remodel!!!!


----------



## Althea G.

Lu was so strange. I wondered if she was on something because she was acting bizarre. How many times did she say "soulmate"? Why do I feel an ironic contrast coming along?


----------



## millivanilli

purseinsanity said:


> As a mom, I understand you need a break sometimes, but if my kids are gone for several hours, I miss them.  I don't understand  the "best 24 hours" comment.  When I heard that, I wondered what her kids might think if they see that episode when they're older?




me too. Neverheless I feel quite happy when I hear the door closing behind my daughter, after a few hours I start missing her.
]



Sassys said:


> *Shock split: RHONY's Jules Wainstein's husband Michael files for divorce after she busted him cheating*
> 
> *http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-Michael-files-divorce-busted-cheating.html*



I am not a fan of hers, but I feel really sorry for her.


----------



## millivanilli

Sassys said:


> Chokers are back in now. Bunch of celebs have been wearing them.



won't make that fashion mess prettier. Really  I literally fell of my chair seeing this.


----------



## swags

Luann's soulmate speeches seemed a bit forced. The only part that felt real was that Ramona does not want Luann to be happy and couldn't wait to put a damper on it. It was downright gross when Sonja mentioned that she just banged him the previous month. Sonjas quitting drinking seemed like a "I'm not drinking any more. I'm not drinking any less either" type of thing.
Bethenny needs her frenemies to come on that trip unless she plans on the show being a Skinnygirl commercial. She needs Slutty Girl and she needs Soulmate Girl there for ratings.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> So Michael actually filed for divorce last month, but the info doesn't hit the press until the same day a new episode airs implying he is "distant" from the marriage. With Jules complaining that he is on his phone all the time and she doesn't know to who, not coming home when he says he will etc etc.
> Hmmm, the timing on this seems very suspicious....


Really? That is interesting...  Somehow I think with this divorce development, Jules is guaranteed a spot next season if she's open about it and doesn't get on Bethany's hit list.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Nahreen said:


> I really don't see why Bravo would exclude both Sonia and Lu from the Mexico trip. Without the drama they bring re Bethanny it might be a boring trip. Maybe Bravo will make B choose which one she can exclude and not both. If that is the case I think it will be Sonia based on the facit hat Lu "invited" herself.


I think Sonja will be excluded but Lu will be there and there will plenty of manufactured/drunken drama.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Carole and Adam talked about the book last year and if they are still working on the outline, it doesn't bode too well.   Adam needs to show a bit more interest.


Good point - and Carole is still working on the intro!  Did Carole's other book (about a widow getting back into dating) ever get published?  I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## nycmom

CanuckBagLover said:


> Good point - and Carole is still working on the intro!  Did Carole's other book (about a widow getting back into dating) ever get published?  I haven't heard anything about it.


Yes http://us.macmillan.com/thewidowsguidetosexanddating/caroleradziwill


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Thanks - interesting - may have to check it out. Curious did anyone her read it?  Thouhts?


----------



## guccimamma

VickyB said:


> Carole writing a cook book is a total riot. For one, she's a walking skeleton who was considering eliminating her kitchen during her remodel!!!!



my young boyfriend and a blender,  a cookbook by carol


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> my young boyfriend and a blender,  a cookbook by carol


  I spit out my mimosa on that one!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

swags said:


> Luann's soulmate speeches seemed a bit forced. The only part that felt real was that Ramona does not want Luann to be happy and couldn't wait to put a damper on it. It was downright gross when Sonja mentioned that she just banged him the previous month. Sonjas quitting drinking seemed like a "I'm not drinking any more. I'm not drinking any less either" type of thing.
> Bethenny needs her frenemies to come on that trip unless she plans on the show being a Skinnygirl commercial. She needs Slutty Girl and she needs Soulmate Girl there for ratings.




What better way then to spoil a friend's happiness then to share all this?? Ramona & Sonja have motives for
sure & no doubt LuAnn will do what she needs to do...


----------



## RueMonge

CanuckBagLover said:


> Thanks - interesting - may have to check it out. Curious did anyone her read it?  Thouhts?



I didnt think it was very special, but I loved her first book so much I finished this one in the hope it would get more interesting.  It didn't seem like her heart was in the book. It was just something she had to write to fulfill her contract.


----------



## purseinsanity

Michele26 said:


> Was it his ex-girlfriend or ex-wife he gave the bracelet to for Xmas? Either way, I know I wouldn't like it. Lu claimed it doesn't  bother her, that's now, wait until they're married she'll have a fit if he doles out presents.


Did you see Lu ask which ex he gave the necklace to?  Then ask if it was Carol!??!  Has this Tom been with most of the other women?  Yuck!


----------



## slang

purseinsanity said:


> Did you see Lu ask which ex he gave the necklace to?  Then ask if it was Carol!??!  Has this Tom been with most of the other women?  Yuck!



Not Carole from the show, a different Carole


----------



## Deco

Watching Lu giddy-up was an interminable, painful cringefest.  I'm all for her being happy and finding someone, but the way she tells the story over an over again, and the ridiculous look on her face, and her lack of skepticism, all grossed me out.  I would have been happy for her if she wasn't spewing the "I met my soulmate! He wants to marry me!" with that freaky grin and instead just enjoyed being in love without putting Cosmic Love labels all over it.  All this a hot minute after he finished (or not) dating the other cast members.  Is she desperate for a man, or the storyline?

Carole's "the kitty experience gave me an epiphany about myself" was contrived.  It's the writer in her looking for an interesting "poignant" [I hate this word] story, and squeezing/bending facts to fit the story.  I don't buy that having to give the kitty up without saying goodbye was anything like suddenly having lost JK and his wife, or slowly losing her husband, without saying goodbye.  I don't even buy that she had any connection or bond with that cat.  The whole story looked set up to explain that she's alone because she chooses to be and pushes commitment away.


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> Watching Lu giddy-up was an interminable, painful cringefest.  I'm all for her being happy and finding someone, but the way she tells the story over an over again, and the ridiculous look on her face, and her lack of skepticism, all grossed me out.  I would have been happy for her if she wasn't spewing the "I met my soulmate! He wants to marry me!" with that freaky grin and instead just enjoyed being in love without putting Cosmic Love labels all over it.  All this a hot minute after he finished (or not) dating the other cast members.  Is she desperate for a man, or the storyline?
> 
> Carole's "the kitty experience gave me an epiphany about myself" was contrived.  It's the writer in her looking for an interesting "poignant" [I hate this word] story, and squeezing/bending facts to fit the story.  I don't buy that having to give the kitty up without saying goodbye was anything like suddenly having lost JK and his wife, or slowly losing her husband, without saying goodbye.  I don't even buy that she had any connection or bond with that cat.  The whole story looked set up to explain that she's alone because she chooses to be and pushes commitment away.



I agree with you about Carole's epiphany.  While people get attached to their pets & consider them family (I'm that way with my dogs), she did not have that kitten long enough to establish that type of bond.  To compare giving up the kitten to losing John Jr & his wife or losing your husband to disease is ridiculous IMO & only diminishes the true impact of the real loss of actual family.   I also believe this is a set up by the show & in extremely poor taste.

As far as Lu is concerned, her obsessive "I've found my soulmate" is bordering on scary.  Honestly, I wouldn't want to have a man who has screwed several of my cast mates & so called friends.  It's just desperation on her part to find a man with lots of money so she can continue her "Rich & Famous" lifestyle now that the Count's money is fading away.  I thought she claimed Jacques was her soul mate when she was with him.  I guess he was just her flavor of the season.


----------



## luckylove

I am not sure that Bethenny bought it either.  She sat there the entire time with her arms tightly crossed in front of her and an impatient look on her face.  I can't decide what I think about Carole this season.  Her first season, I found her interesting and watchable as well as intelligent and offbeat.  Not sure what the deal is with her this season...


----------



## chowlover2

I really wonder what Lou was on last week? Coke? Adderal? It seems most of the ladies are flying high on something. Except Carole, she is pretty low energy. 

No way I would want to marry any man 2 of my friends had slept with. I think Lu is one of those girls who falls in love quickly or needs this guy for his $$$


----------



## chowlover2

luckylove said:


> I am not sure that Bethenny bought it either.  She sat there the entire time with her arms tightly crossed in front of her and an impatient look on her face.  I can't decide what I think about Carole this season.  Her first season, I found her interesting and watchable as well as intelligent and offbeat.  Not sure what the deal is with her this season...


I don't think she has anything to promote. That equals boredom on a housewives show.


----------



## slang

Carole got into fostering cats through her friend Beth Stern (Howard Stern's wife). 
I wouldn't think a person would get so attached to an animal BUT to hear Howard Stern talk he says it is horrible the day you have to give the cat back. His wife cries all day and he gets depressed because you get so attached in such a short time...


----------



## Althea G.

luckylove said:


> I am not sure that Bethenny bought it either.  She sat there the entire time with her arms tightly crossed in front of her and an impatient look on her face.  I can't decide what I think about Carole this season.  Her first season, I found her interesting and watchable as well as intelligent and offbeat.  Not sure what the deal is with her this season...


I agree with that. I liked Carole when she was writing fiction and fighting with Aviva. Then again, maybe this relationship with Adam has really changed her focus and her priorities. (when did she reinstall a kitchen? I thought she had it removed).  Either way, I like Adam way better than John or Michael. 

I doubt the "soulmate" thing will last long with Lu--remember when she wanted to have a baby with Jacques? That didn't go anywhere either. It's almost like she's unhinged since her divorce and she's unable to find her footing. The fact that she hangs onto the Countess courtesy title is very telling. I don't think she's moved on from Alex at all, and I really doubt that she would give up that title--the would mean giving up a whole identity, even if it doesn't really exist any more. It's sad because she just seems to be so desperate and pathetic.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

slang said:


> Carole got into fostering cats through her friend Beth Stern (Howard Stern's wife).
> I wouldn't think a person would get so attached to an animal BUT to hear Howard Stern talk he says it is horrible the day you have to give the cat back. His wife cries all day and he gets depressed because you get so attached in such a short time...



I didn't know she was friends with Beth, I follow her on Instagram and it's amazing what she does and it's so nice to see Howard in a different light. My cousin has adopted 3 cats from Beth


----------



## slang

Glitterandstuds said:


> I didn't know she was friends with Beth, I follow her on Instagram and it's amazing what she does and it's so nice to see Howard in a different light. My cousin has adopted 3 cats from Beth



That's amazing that your cousin has adopted 3 fostered cats!
Is it true what Howard says, that Beth takes all the cats to their new home so she can meet the new family?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

slang said:


> That's amazing that your cousin has adopted 3 fostered cats!
> Is it true what Howard says, that Beth takes all the cats to their new home so she can meet the new family?



Yes, she does every single drop off. She will post a photo of her and the new furever family & they usually create an IG acct for the cat. Her IG she has videos of Howard playing with the cats etc


----------



## Creativelyswank

cdtracing said:


> I agree with you about Carole's epiphany.  While people get attached to their pets & consider them family (I'm that way with my dogs), she did not have that kitten long enough to establish that type of bond.  To compare giving up the kitten to losing John Jr & his wife or losing your husband to disease is ridiculous IMO & only diminishes the true impact of the real loss of actual family.   I also believe this is a set up by the show & in extremely poor taste.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I don't see her comparing it to equal as so much spurring her memories and feelings about other losses. Sometimes it's hard to know how to handle the emotions about the big stuff so it expresses itself in other situations. Sort of like when you have a bad day at work but have to keep it together all day so you break down when the bartender gets your drink wrong at the end of that long day. Surely the drink wasn't worth crying over but it is all the other bottled emotions rearing their head.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Apparently I can figure out how to quote now


----------



## Megs

Creativelyswank said:


> Apparently I can figure out how to quote now


Haha it takes time! Just post outside of the [/Quote] box and you'll be fine!


----------



## purseinsanity

Creativelyswank said:


> Apparently I can figure out how to quote now


LOL!  It took me forever also!  And I couldn't find the emojis and felt so lost!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Haha, I never could figure them out before.


----------



## Sassys

Is Jules Wainstein getting the axe from Real Housewives of New York amid ugly divorce from husband?

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-amid-ugly-divorce-husband.html#ixzz4CL1No63Z


----------



## Sassys

*'It was gigantic fibroids': Bethenny Frankel, 45, reveals why she was bleeding on RHONY adding fibroids likely caused her 2012 miscarriage*

*Bethenny revealed she was bleeding on a recent episode of RHONY*
*On Wednesday she told GMA it was due to 'gigantic fibroids'*
*The star added that she had surgery in May to correct the problem*
*The beauty added she thinks fibroids caused her 2012 miscarriage*
*At the time she was married to Jason Hoppy. The two already have daughter Bryn, now aged six *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ly-caused-2012-miscarriage.html#ixzz4CL1bJtSN


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> *'It was gigantic fibroids': Bethenny Frankel, 45, reveals why she was bleeding on RHONY adding fibroids likely caused her 2012 miscarriage*
> 
> *Bethenny revealed she was bleeding on a recent episode of RHONY*
> *On Wednesday she told GMA it was due to 'gigantic fibroids'*
> *The star added that she had surgery in May to correct the problem*
> *The beauty added she thinks fibroids caused her 2012 miscarriage*
> *At the time she was married to Jason Hoppy. The two already have daughter Bryn, now aged six *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ly-caused-2012-miscarriage.html#ixzz4CL1bJtSN


Who's the beauty?


----------



## lucywife

Creativelyswank said:
			
		

> I don't see her comparing it to equal as so much spurring her memories and feelings about other losses. Sometimes it's hard to know how to handle the emotions about the big stuff so it expresses itself in other situations. Sort of like when you have a bad day at work but have to keep it together all day so you break down when the bartender gets your drink wrong at the end of that long day. Surely the drink wasn't worth crying over but it is all the other bottled emotions rearing their head.


 I agree with that.


----------



## lucywife

the article says "Jules 'isn't resonating with viewers' the source added of the Hong Kong-born reality star." That is such a crock of youknowhat, who is Ramona or all the other washed-out harpies of this cast resonate with? Right. With Bethenny, this is why they are staying. If Bravo won't add any new and somewhat attractive cast member next season I'm not watching. This ugly fest central is exhausting.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> the article says "Jules 'isn't resonating with viewers' the source added of the Hong Kong-born reality star." That is such a crock of youknowhat, who is Ramona or all the other washed-out harpies of this cast resonate with? Right. With Bethenny, this is why they are staying. If Bravo won't add any new and somewhat attractive cast member next season I'm not watching. This ugly fest central is exhausting.



LOL. No one wants to hear about Jules' eating disorder every damn episode. We get it, you have/had an eating disorder.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> LOL. No one wants to hear about Jules' eating disorder every damn episode. We get it, you have/had an eating disorder.


No, never had one, why?


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> No, never had one, why?


I didn't ask if you had one. I said, no one wants to hear about it every damn time she opens her mouth.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> I didn't ask if you had one. I said, no one wants to hear about it every damn time she opens her mouth.


yeah, you didn't ask, you decided that I had one. Out of nowhere. Pretty nasty thing to say btw.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> yeah, you didn't ask, you decided that I had one. Out of nowhere. Pretty nasty thing to say btw.



WHAT?? when did I do that?????

I said:  LOL. No one wants to hear about Jules' eating disorder every damn episode. We get it, you have/had an eating disorder. Referring to Jules, not you.


----------



## lucywife

isn't it your post? 





Sassys said:


> We get it, you have/had an eating disorder.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> isn't it your post?



Lucywife, I think you need to scroll up and read what I wrote. That is not what I wrote.


----------



## lucywife

Sassys said:


> Lucywife, I think you need to scroll up and read what I wrote. That is not what I wrote.


honestly, doesn't matter what you said or who you referred to. Don't speak for everybody. I, for a change, like to see new faces and Jules with eating disorder or not, is one of them.


----------



## Sassys

lucywife said:


> honestly, doesn't matter what you said or who you referred to. Don't speak for everybody. I, for a change, like to see new faces and Jules with eating disorder or not, is one of them.



Don't speak for everybody? Uh, okay.


----------



## Megs

Sassys said:


> Lucywife, I think you need to scroll up and read what I wrote. That is not what I wrote.





lucywife said:


> honestly, doesn't matter what you said or who you referred to. Don't speak for everybody. I, for a change, like to see new faces and Jules with eating disorder or not, is one of them.



I think there's a misunderstanding here. I believe Sassys was actually saying she was sick of Jules's storyline and repeating about her past eating disorder, not making it about you. 

Just hoping to clear it up a bit!


----------



## Longchamp

lucywife said:


> honestly, doesn't matter what you said or who you referred to. Don't speak for everybody. I, for a change, like to see new faces and Jules with eating disorder or not, is one of them.



WTF?  Lucy wife, I think you mis interpreted the replies.


----------



## Sassys

Megs said:


> I think there's a misunderstanding here. I believe Sassys was actually saying she was sick of Jules's storyline and repeating about her past eating disorder, not making it about you.
> 
> Just hoping to clear it up a bit!






Longchamp said:


> WTF?  Lucy wife, I think you mis interpreted the replies.



I am so glad you guys can read properly. Thank you. That was weird.


----------



## lucywife

Yes, I figured after she explained.

I think Jules is not the most articulate one from the bunch-yes, but admitting the issue is the first step of dealing with it. Her saying it out loud does more good than Bethenny's shrieking, just my opinion.


----------



## Megs

Sassys said:


> I am so glad you guys can read properly. Thank you. That was weird.



It happens all the time though! It can be hard to read into what you read and there can easily be misunderstandings. No harm no foul!


----------



## Megs

lucywife said:


> Yes, I figured after she explained.
> 
> I think Jules is the most articulate one from the bunch-yes, but admitting the issue is the first step of dealing with it. Her saying it out loud does more good than Bethenny's shrieking, just my opinion.



I don't mind Jules but I always feel like majority of newbies end up trying to hard and it's visible and makes it feel a bit weird. Of course they have to learn the ropes of the show and hope the viewers like them enough to stay, but there's always a feeling of putting too much in and really trying to brand themselves quickly.


----------



## Sassys

Megs said:


> It happens all the time though! It can be hard to read into what you read and there can easily be misunderstandings. No harm no foul!


That was just bizarre. I don't appreciate being accused of being rude/offensive to a TPF poster, when I clearly wasn't. If I had said something like that I would own it.


----------



## Megs

Sassys said:


> That was just bizarre. I don't appreciate being accused of being rude/offensive to a TPF poster, when I clearly wasn't. If I had said something like that I would own it.



I get it, but it was just a misunderstanding! Happens to the best of us! Let's just give hugs and cheers with Tipsy Girl and Skinny Girl and drink whatever drink Jules says she's creating too!


----------



## lucywife

Megs said:


> Jules says she's creating too!


 Jules is creating  a drink?! she should name it "Really Skinny Girl" and get hired for another season.


----------



## slang

I don't mind Jules, she is boring but harmless. What I don't like is that she says nothing to the cast members face but what she says about them in her talking head segments is another story...


----------



## Creativelyswank

lucywife said:


> Jules is creating  a drink?! she should name it "Really Skinny Girl" and get hired for another season.


----------



## Creativelyswank

"Not a housewife: After fellow cast member Ramona Singer's split last season the insider said 'producers don't want another divorced or single woman'"
Oh please, when has that ever even been an issue?


----------



## cdtracing

Creativelyswank said:


> "Not a housewife: After fellow cast member Ramona Singer's split last season the insider said 'producers don't want another divorced or single woman'"
> Oh please, when has that ever even been an issue?



  Divorced or single,  Bravo just wants the drama & the ratings.  Producers saying they don't want another one is BS.  Bethenny probably dictates who will be on next season since she can apparently decide who will film with her & who will not.


----------



## lucywife

cdtracing said:


> Bethenny probably dictates who will be on next season since she can apparently decide who will film with her & who will not.


I think that's the case. There wasn't much drama about Carole, is she being axed too? Guess not.


----------



## Megs

cdtracing said:


> Divorced or single,  Bravo just wants the drama & the ratings.  Producers saying they don't want another one is BS.  Bethenny probably dictates who will be on next season since she can apparently decide who will film with her & who will not.


Exactly when did they start caring!!


----------



## Longchamp

Carole looks bad this season.  Have we ever seen her with lipstick?
Fibroids? Do we need to hear about B's perimenopause bleeding?


----------



## Longchamp

B said on her radio show that Home Goods is her favorite store.


----------



## MKB0925

Longchamp said:


> Carole looks bad this season.  Have we ever seen her with lipstick?
> Fibroids? Do we need to hear about B's perimenopause bleeding?



Carole does not look good at all...I don't know if it is her mouth/teeth or what?? I didn't really notice until I saw the scene a couple of episodes ago and she was sitting on the bed w/ B. She looked terrible!

And B and her bleeding...could she not get an emergency appt with her Dr...it seems like she is non stop talking about it.


----------



## Longchamp

Love the dog wedding. 
Simon Doonan walking the dog down the aisle.  Love it.


----------



## slang

I can't believe Ramona wanted a piece of cake so she went and cut herself a piece!!


----------



## slang

Interesting how the Mexico trip is cancelled. I remember reading initially that the cast trip was to Cuba so now I wonder where they actually went?


----------



## sgj99

somebody needs to teach Carole how to say the word "kitten."  she says "kit - n" not "kit ten"  which drove me nuts!


----------



## Sassys

Since when does a nanny help you serve food? Last time I checked, a nanny helps you with the kids. Not clean your house, cook your food or serve your guest. SMH


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> I can't believe Ramona wanted a piece of cake so she went and cut herself a piece!!


That was funny. Hopefully she didn't punch anyone standing in her way.


----------



## purseinsanity

lucywife said:


> Who's the beauty?


Ooooh, snap!


----------



## purseinsanity

lucywife said:


> yeah, you didn't ask, you decided that I had one. Out of nowhere. Pretty nasty thing to say btw.


Honestly, I think she was referring to Jules, not you.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> LOL. No one wants to hear about Jules' eating disorder every damn episode. We get it, you have/had an eating disorder.


I'm tired of it too, just like I'm tired of Yolanda and her Lyme disease on RHOBH.  I'm also tired of Jules constantly pointing out that she's Asian and Jewish.  We get it already!


----------



## Jayne1

lucywife said:


> Jules is creating  a drink?! she should name it "Really Skinny Girl" and get hired for another season.




Her drink is the only one I'm mildly interested in tasting. At least it's original, I think.


----------



## mama13drama99

Longchamp said:


> Carole looks bad this season.  Have we ever seen her with lipstick?
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> MKB0925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carole does not look good at all...I don't know if it is her mouth/teeth or what?? I didn't really notice until I saw the scene a couple of episodes ago and she was sitting on the bed w/ B. She looked terrible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carole is very unattractive.  And her mouth (area) is the main cause.  Her teeth look obviously fake and big.  Not a fan of her look (behavior and storyline)!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mama13drama99

lucywife said:


> Yes, I figured after she explained.



@lucywife, glad you confirmed that you got what happened.  My hope is that no one else chimes in to correct you or point out what was meant.  Especially, many moons later! I think you see where/how you misinterpreted, no need to "beat a dead horse".


----------



## RueMonge

Can someone explain to me about the tongue hanging out the side of the dogs mouth?


----------



## beekmanhill

I guess there is not a chance they can go to Mexico without Bethenny, because she paid for it.  And I believe that,  yeah no.

The dog wedding was sometime in January, Bethenny's surgery was on May 20th.   Doesn't seem like a big emergency to me.

I miss Lu when she isn't on the show.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> I guess there is not a chance they can go to Mexico without Bethenny, because she paid for it.  And I believe that,  yeah no.
> 
> The dog wedding was sometime in January, Bethenny's surgery was on May 20th.   Doesn't seem like a big emergency to me.
> 
> I miss Lu when she isn't on the show.



I found this episode so boring.  
The dog wedding was cute but I didn't think they needed to devote half the show to it.  But I'll takes this over Bethany screeching.
Interesting timing on the dog wedding and Bethany's surgery for fibroids.
 I do feel for Bethany having fibroids (I had friend who had fibroids and had to have surgery) but I didn't really need to hear her constantly say how awful she was feeling - just go to the damn doctor already! It looks like we'll see more hysteronics about this next episode based on the previews.
I am so tired of everyone kissing Bethany's ass over Tipsy Girl and telling Sonja she has to apologize and change the name and also tired of everyone painting Sonja like she's Kim Richards.
Jule's drink will be about as successful as Blackwater.  She bores me.  I also think she is far more calculating then her "I don't know how to make coffee" persona.  I don't think its a coincidence that she now has a product to market, her marriage is down the drain and she just happens to join the cast (giving her a source of income.) I think she is not as wealthy as she claims.  Their apartment looks like some rental for the show. 
Missed Lu too.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> The dog wedding was sometime in January, Bethenny's surgery was on May 20th.   Doesn't seem like a big emergency to me.


We can post about B in 2 places, so I'll put this here as well…

Beth decided to get  several other opinions, so she postponed the surgery. She had so many suggestions, from various doctors, such as going the homeopathic route, a bioidentical hormones route, a  female hormone route, shrinking the fibroids with iron, Vitamin C and natural progesterone…

In the end, she got the surgery.
https://www.facebook.com/notes/beth...etting-real-about-my-health/10154150727605821


----------



## kemilia

slang said:


> I can't believe Ramona wanted a piece of cake so she went and cut herself a piece!!


I know!! How rude!! While I am a true cake lover (I will pretty much go anywhere for a good or bad piece of cake), I would never cut into one like she did. Ah Ramona, you gotta love her.


----------



## sgj99

LuAnne's fiance' hooked up with Sonja and briefly dated Ramona, do I have that right?
If yes, than I have to call Tom the new "Slade Smiley of RHNY."


----------



## kemilia

purseinsanity said:


> I'm tired of it too, just like I'm tired of Yolanda and her Lyme disease on RHOBH.  I'm also tired of Jules constantly pointing out that she's *Asian and Jewish*.  We get it already!



This! My BF has noticed it over the last few episodes, I think she mentioned one or the other a couple of times last night alone.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sgj99 said:


> LuAnne's fiance' hooked up with Sonja and briefly dated Ramona, do I have that right?
> If yes, than I have to call Tom the new "Slade Smiley of RHNY."


   +1.... and wonder what happened to Harry (Aviva's ex.. he was engaged to Sonia for a nano second)


----------



## lucywife

beekmanhill said:


> The dog wedding was sometime in January, Bethenny's surgery was on May 20th. Doesn't seem like a big emergency to me.


 well, the fibroids don't grow overnight to the point of sudden and heavy constant bleeding and endless pain. I don't know how she was prancing around like nothing is going on one day and then had to have an emergency surgery (more like 5 months after that dramatic exit of Home Goods store) the next because she's fainting and losing 10% of blood volume.


----------



## lulilu

RueMonge said:


> Can someone explain to me about the tongue hanging out the side of the dogs mouth?



From what I've read, it is not uncommon for some rescue dogs to have severe dental problems resulting in the removal of many of their teeth.  When there are no teeth left to hold their tongues in their mouths, they hang out like that.


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone watch the Luanne retrospective?  I found her life kind of interesting as I didn't watch the beginning seasons.  It wasn't necessarily sympathetic, but gave me some perspective regarding her aggressive approach to life, be it business, the show, men, etc.  

Is her desperation for screen time (inviting herself to trip) based on being paid?  If so, I guess this special might have been Andy throwing her a bone.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't think its a coincidence that she now has a product to market, her marriage is down the drain and she just happens to join the cast (giving her a source of income.) I think she is not as wealthy as she claims.  Their apartment looks like some rental for the show.


I also noticed the apartment but then I thought perhaps they are using something else to film in because their condo won't allow filming.

Didn't Dorinda have to rent something because her condo didn't allow filming?


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> B said on her radio show that Home Goods is her favorite store.



Double posting isn't as easy as it was before…  

HomeGoods was a sponsor of last nights show.  I think that's why Beth felt she needed to do the scene, even though she was in pain and bleeding. They were all set up for it.  

Loved how Beth was pushing that huge cart around.  I wonder if the stuff was comped, or if she left it at the counter when she ran out,  not asking anyone to charge it and send it to her.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Double posting isn't as easy as it was before…
> 
> HomeGoods was a sponsor of last nights show.  I think that's why Beth felt she needed to do the scene, even though she was in pain and bleeding. They were all set up for it.
> 
> *Loved how Beth was pushing that huge cart around.  I wonder if the stuff was comped, or if she left it at the counter when she ran out,  not asking anyone to charge it and send it to her*.


I'm sure an assistant was with her, off camera.


----------



## cdtracing

lulilu said:


> Did anyone watch the Luanne retrospective?  I found her life kind of interesting as I didn't watch the beginning seasons.  It wasn't necessarily sympathetic, but gave me some perspective regarding her aggressive approach to life, be it business, the show, men, etc.
> 
> Is her desperation for screen time (inviting herself to trip) based on being paid?  If so, I guess this special might have been Andy throwing her a bone.



I watched it.  I didn't find it very sympathetic in her favor given her entitled, snobby, Countess persona.  One thing I did notice was no mention of her American Indian heritage.  I could have sworn that in either Season 1 or 2, when she went to the Boys & Girls Club to speak with underprivileged girls to "mentor" them, she made a reference to growing up poor on a Reservation.   She even asked the girls if they knew what a Countess was.  I remember those girls were about as interested in what she was saying as they would be about a Socio-political lecture.  Correct me if I'm wrong; my memory is not what it use to be but I swear I remember her claiming to have lived on a Reservation.  Anyone remember this.  Her father is supposedly French & Algonquin descent & her mother is French Canadian.


----------



## RueMonge

lulilu said:


> From what I've read, it is not uncommon for some rescue dogs to have severe dental problems resulting in the removal of many of their teeth.  When there are no teeth left to hold their tongues in their mouths, they hang out like that.



Ah, that makes sense, thanks.

I saw the 10 minute preview for Lu's story and it was interesting. I hated myself for watching, but yeah.  Same whirlwind commitment with the count like Tom. And it was a pretty impressive lifestyle and crowd she was hanging with.  Explains the entitled attitude she has. Her friend Honeychile seems the most interesting of the bunch. I guess I should watch that whole show.


----------



## rockhollow

I hoped the Bravo said 'they all go, or nobody goes' to Mexico, so they don't go.
I didn't believe for a minute when Beth was insinuating that she was paying for the Mexico trip.

Really disliking the ladies trying to make Sonja apologize and grovel to Beth. It's terrible that Beth has that much power on the show.
And the same with all the 'stop drinking' talk for Sonja. Quite a few of these ladies love the booze and drink lots, so leave Sonja alone.
Since her divorce, Ramona seems to have forgotten she was Sonja's friend. She sure hasn't been acting like her friend - in fact the opposite.

I was shocked to see Ramona cut that wedding cake. Was the first one to cut it. It looked that was in the first shot, but in the second shot it looked like the cake had been already cut.
That woman has no class!


----------



## slang

I am still confused about Jules's "injury". Was she naked or pantless when she injuried herself climbing in the window? Why was she climbing through a window? 
She was so badly hurt that she needed surgery? Was she showing Sonja pics of her busted up vagina from her phone??
I'm so confused!


----------



## RueMonge

slang said:


> I am still confused about Jules's "injury". Was she naked or pantless when she injuried herself climbing in the window? Why was she climbing through a window?
> She was so badly hurt that she needed surgery? Was she showing Sonja pics of her busted up vagina from her phone??
> I'm so confused!



That was odd. Sounds like she overreacted to a minor injury with some swelling. Seems like you'd be keeping it to yourself instead of taking a picture. I'd like to try her green drink, although I wonder about the purpose of the cleanse. Especially for someone so slender already.  

I liked this episode (and the last one too).  It seems like we're seeing cast members paired off differently and in new situations.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> We can post about B in 2 places, so I'll put this here as well…
> 
> Beth decided to get  several other opinions, so she postponed the surgery. She had so many suggestions, from various doctors, such as going the homeopathic route, a bioidentical hormones route, a  female hormone route, shrinking the fibroids with iron, Vitamin C and natural progesterone…
> 
> In the end, she got the surgery.
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/beth...etting-real-about-my-health/10154150727605821


Fair enough that she got alternate opinions but the way they portrayed it on the show - its like this big sudden emergency - I don't like being manipulated that way. I know in rare cases fibroids can be an emergency but generally not.  I had a friend who had fibroids and had to have surgery and it was not pleasant for her to suffer through - but she managed to hold down a demanding job, live her life etc.  Bethenny acts likes she's the only one who has had fibroids before when I bet most of us know at least one woman in our lives who have dealt with this problem (or have suffered personally)..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> I also noticed the apartment but then I thought perhaps they are using something else to film in because their condo won't allow filming.
> 
> Didn't Dorinda have to rent something because her condo didn't allow filming?


Its true about Dorinda and I think Aviva also had to find alternate digs because her co-op didn't allow filming. So maybe that's the answer.  Interesting Bethany supposedly knew that Jules and her husband were headed toward divorce when filming started. Apparently she said this on Andy Cohen LIve (didn't see it ) but summarized in Reality Tea.


----------



## Rouge H

I watched Luanne's show and found it interesting, giving me a different opinion of her.


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> Fair enough that she got alternate opinions but the way they portrayed it on the show - its like this big sudden emergency - I don't like being manipulated that way. I know in rare cases fibroids can be an emergency but generally not.  I had a friend who had fibroids and had to have surgery and it was not pleasant for her to suffer through - but she managed to hold down a demanding job, live her life etc.  Bethenny acts likes she's the only one who has had fibroids before when I bet most of us know at least one woman in our lives who have dealt with this problem (or have suffered personally)..



I understand it can be quite painful.  One time I was at a business dinner, where I and an office assistant were the only females.  This woman was nice, but a strange sort, who wasn't particularly friendly with others in the office.  In the middle of dinner, she (we learned) fainted with her head falling straight forward, landing on her water glass. where it stayed, wavering.  We all froze momentarily, having no idea why she had her head in her dinner.  As the other woman, I was tasked with accompanying her to the lounge when she came to.  Turned out she had such distress during dinner, she fainted with the pain.  She later had surgery.  Truly one of the strangest funny-not funny moments.


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> We can post about B in 2 places, so I'll put this here as well…
> 
> Beth decided to get  several other opinions, so she postponed the surgery. She had so many suggestions, from various doctors, such as going the homeopathic route, a bioidentical hormones route, a  female hormone route, shrinking the fibroids with iron, Vitamin C and natural progesterone…
> 
> In the end, she got the surgery.
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/beth...etting-real-about-my-health/10154150727605821


I'm not making light of what she went through, and I'm glad she made this statement to make others aware and getting second opinions etc....but fibroids and endometriosis are VERY common...surgery for this is very common...she is very lucky that she has been able to have a child.....


----------



## cjy

lulilu said:


> Did anyone watch the Luanne retrospective?  I found her life kind of interesting as I didn't watch the beginning seasons.  It wasn't necessarily sympathetic, but gave me some perspective regarding her aggressive approach to life, be it business, the show, men, etc.
> 
> Is her desperation for screen time (inviting herself to trip) based on being paid?  If so, I guess this special might have been Andy throwing her a bone.



I enjoyed the show about her.  It was interesting


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Fair enough that she got alternate opinions but the way they portrayed it on the show - its like this big sudden emergency - I don't like being manipulated that way. I know in rare cases fibroids can be an emergency but generally not.  I had a friend who had fibroids and had to have surgery and it was not pleasant for her to suffer through - but she managed to hold down a demanding job, live her life etc.  Bethenny acts likes she's the only one who has had fibroids before when I bet most of us know at least one woman in our lives who have dealt with this problem (or have suffered personally)..


Bethenny acts like she's the only one who's done or had anything before!  She's really starting to irritate me.


----------



## girlonthecoast

Despite not being a fan of how Jules references how she's Jewish/Asian in every scene, I actually laughed when Ramona commented how many photos Jules was taking and Jules replied that it was very Asian of her. I feel the more I watch her, the more she grows on me.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I watched 'before they were housewives' and was surprised at how likeable LuAnn was!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

purseinsanity said:


> Bethenny acts like she's the only one who's done or had anything before!  She's really starting to irritate me.



Yes! I agree... She's get more vile and angry with each episode... I really dislike her now...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

girlonthecoast said:


> Despite not being a fan of how Jules references how she's Jewish/Asian in every scene, I actually laughed when Ramona commented how many photos Jules was taking and Jules replied that it was very Asian of her. I feel the more I watch her, the more she grows on me.



I have to admit that I don't dislike Jules either... I wouldn't mind if they kept her on for another season


----------



## Megs

I'm catching up right now... So a few thoughts: 

I can see why B didn't like Sonja having Tipsy Girl but I also think Sonja doesn't have to grovel so intensely. Like ok, she didn't think it was a huge deal, she's apologizing, so let's move on. 

All the girls have drank a bit too much at different times. Maybe we're missing something but they are so harsh on Sonja about drinking

I've had fibroids and cysts myself and they can be incredibly painful. What I don't get is anytime I've called my GYN with an issue like that I'm seen for an emergency appt, I never have to wait. For surgery I understand different opinions, but for the initial appt to make sure you don't need something further or worst case emergency surgery, there should be no lag time.


----------



## lulilu

Whether or not Sonja breaks with her Tipsy Girl partners, the product will exists.  And she has a contract with them.  What's done is done IMHO and she needs the money.  I don't know why they keep harping that she has to give it up.  She can apologize but I think she already did say she didn't think it would upset Bethenny.

It's kind of strange knowing stuff that happened after filming (e.g. the divorce proceedings) -- it is watching a new episode but with knowledge of the "ending."


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> Whether or not Sonja breaks with her Tipsy Girl partners, the product will exists.  And she has a contract with them.  What's done is done IMHO and she needs the money.  I don't know why they keep harping that she has to give it up.  She can apologize but I think she already did say she didn't think it would upset Bethenny.
> 
> It's kind of strange knowing stuff that happened after filming (e.g. the divorce proceedings) -- it is watching a new episode but with knowledge of the "ending."



Bethany is just being a bully to Sonja - she's pissed but there is nothing legally she can do so she is doing her best to bully Sonja into getting out of the deal she made with her Tipsy Girl partners and I think this includes trying to paint her as some alcoholic a la Kim Richards. I think everyone is else is jumping on the band wagon to keep on Bethenny's good side because they know the reality - she's calling the shots on this show and I think they feel if the don't kiss up to Bethenny they risk not being be asked back.  I feel bad for Sonja - I agree I don't think she felt that Bethenny would be offended and Sonja while she has her issues has never been a nasty person.  

As for Jules divorce, interesting that Bethenny claims she new at the start of filming that they were headed for divorce or at least there were marital problems. I think Jules is far more calculating then the helpless "I don't know how to make coffee" persona she adopts.  Jules frankly bores me.


----------



## chowlover2

I can't believe in the previews for next week's show that Bethenny didn't have a will.


----------



## TC1

I think she was just finding out if she has a Living Will, you know..directives, etc.


----------



## Megs

chowlover2 said:


> I can't believe in the previews for next week's show that Bethenny didn't have a will.



I think she's just really good at playing to the cameras.... 

I'm sure with a business as large as hers lawyers have everything in place for her, including wills.


----------



## GaudyGirl

First look: Did Jules just ...is that...the spoon...in the calzone?


----------



## Althea G.

I'm also a little tired of the whole Tipsy Girl thing--it's clear that Sonja just needs to rebrand it and it'll be fine. But I also think the girls are treating Sonja like she's a child, not letting her make her own choices about who she wants to be with. Dorinda, for all her insistence that people leave her alone, she's not affording the same freedom to Sonja by "protecting" her. Sonja's a big girl--she can take care of herself.


----------



## luckylove

I also think that all the girls are "piling on" Sonja and either ganging up on her or ostracizing her. Bethenny has been allowed to have far more power and influence than she should and she needs to be checked.  When each of the other girls are so afraid to go against Bethenny that they completely ostracize another member who they once cared about, I find it rather sad and far too "middle school" for my taste.  I am also rather tired of the Bethenny fibroid story line. TMI, in my opinion and somewhat staged and overdramatized. I am not trying to diminish the difficulties  fibroids can cause, as I have dealt with them for years myself.  Bethenny herself was even embarrassed about her own behavior about it when interviewed by Andy Cohen.


----------



## robbins65

chowlover2 said:


> I can't believe in the previews for next week's show that Bethenny didn't have a will.



Well Prince didn't have one!   Amazing when high net worth people don't have a will.   It's a pain in the butt when a normal person doesn't have one!


----------



## Nahreen

Ramona and Lu are the only ones who have been on the show all seasons. I am surprised that B has more power over them. Also Sonja has been very long on the show. Afterall B was gone for quite some time. I think if Ramona, Lu and Sonia stick together they will have more power than B because I don't think Andy would want to loose all three.

I think Sonja should have named her drink Tipsy Lady. A classier name in my opinion. More suitable for sparkning wine as well.


----------



## lulilu

Althea G. said:


> I'm also a little tired of the whole Tipsy Girl thing--it's clear that Sonja just needs to rebrand it and it'll be fine. But I also think the girls are treating Sonja like she's a child, not letting her make her own choices about who she wants to be with. Dorinda, for all her insistence that people leave her alone, she's not affording the same freedom to Sonja by "protecting" her. Sonja's a big girl--she can take care of herself.



I don't think it is in Sonja's power to rebrand anything.  Her partners trademarked and own the name, not Sonja.  They just entered into a contract with her to be the face of the product, attend parties, etc.  So essentially, everyone is asking/telling her to break her contract with them and not be part of this product.  Why should she?  She can't change the name and she needs the money.


----------



## slang

Nahreen said:


> Ramona and Lu are the only ones who have been on the show all seasons. I am surprised that B has more power over them. Also Sonja has been very long on the show. Afterall B was gone for quite some time. I think if Ramona, Lu and Sonia stick together they will have more power than B because I don't think Andy would want to loose all three.
> 
> I think Sonja should have named her drink Tipsy Lady. A classier name in my opinion. More suitable for sparkning wine as well.



Lu, Ramona & Sonja has no power, they have all tried holding out for more money and it has never worked that's why Lu had been demoted to a "friend of" instead of a full cast member for several seasons. Even this season all 3 tried it again and at the last minute Ramona signed but Lu & Sonja were left without contracts and filming had already started - that is why in the first few episodes you didn't even see Lu & Sonja (or they cut in footage of just the 2 of them together in Sonja's house that was most likely filmed at a later date). Lu and Sonja don't have full contracts this season again.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nahreen said:


> I think Sonja should have named her drink Tipsy Lady. A classier name in my opinion. More suitable for sparkning wine as well.



Or Tipsy Gal

Hahahahaha at least then B can't complain....


----------



## cjy

TC1 said:


> I think she was just finding out if she has a Living Will, you know..directives, etc.


That is what I thought too.


----------



## Nahreen

I am watching the Birkshires episode and Jules is ridiculous. She should be with her dad if he is so sick.


----------



## Nahreen

Does B need a will? Won't her daughter inherit? I suppose that as long as she is still married it will be Jason but once the divorce is through it should be Bryn. But maybe she will need one to make sure Jason can not touch Bryns money and make sure Jason is not the one looking after  the estate for Bryn.


----------



## cdtracing

Nahreen said:


> Does B need a will? Won't her daughter inherit? I suppose that as long as she is still married it will be Jason but once the divorce is through it should be Bryn. But maybe she will need one to make sure Jason can not touch Bryns money and make sure Jason is not the one looking after  the estate for Bryn.



You would think she would have a will but with these celebrities....who really knows.  A lot die without a will.  The living will is just standard when someone is going under any kind of anesthesia.  All the doctors ask about it.  I know mine have everytime I have had to have any kind of surgery.  I'm not sure about the legalities in her state concerning her will & estate while she is going through a divorce.  It would be in her best interest to have one that states exactly what she wants done with her estate in case something should happen to her & to protect her daughter.  She's smart so she probably has a will naming her daughter as her sole heir.  I think all the histrionics may just be over dramatization for the cameras.


----------



## pinky7129

Jason won't get anything because they're legally separated so even if something were to happen it would all go to the daughter.


----------



## lulilu

I think it was a living will that freaked Beth out.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

So no living will when she had her boobs done?


----------



## BalLVLover

RueMonge said:


> Can someone explain to me about the tongue hanging out the side of the dogs mouth?



I have a one year old sheltie and when she wears herself out and starts panting her tongue hangs out the side of her mouth. I think it's because her tongue is so long.


----------



## cdtracing

Most living wills are just to lay out what would or would not be done if something happened while she was under anesthesia while undergoing a procedure or operation.  I have one that states no heroic measures are to be taken to resuscitate me should I have a stroke or heart attack.  If they can't get my heart started after a couple of tries, let me go.  I have explicitly stated that I do not want to be hooked up to a machine for life support if my brain is dead.


----------



## lucywife

TMI with Bethenny, as usual. She took her pregnancy test on camera and peeing in a cup in her wedding dress held by three people was also filmed. I didn't think it was cute or funny, now it's the fibroids. I wish she'd spare us the details because many women are dealt the same cards myself included. The whole boo hoo, poor me again and those vagina monologues of hers it's like listening to a broken record.


----------



## chowlover2

cdtracing said:


> Most living wills are just to lay out what would or would not be done if something happened while she was under anesthesia while undergoing a procedure or operation.  I have one that states no heroic measures are to be taken to resuscitate me should I have a stroke or heart attack.  If they can't get my heart started after a couple of tries, let me go.  I have explicitly stated that I do not want to be hooked up to a machine for life support if my brain is dead.


 I have the same, mine are on file at the Hospital I always use. Basic DNR and no heroic measures, same as yours.


----------



## caitlin1214

Before I had my spinal fusion, I just had to indicate who I wanted to make medical decisions for me, should I be unable to make them.


----------



## caitlin1214

I get that Baby is her dog's name, but Carole said it way too much in this episode. 

Toast is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. They're adorable! 

Dog wedding or no, Ramona should not have taken it upon herself to cut a piece of cake. If it's a cake that's meant to be cut up and served to people, she should have waited until, you know, they cut up and served it. 

Reminds me of that Friends episode where Ross moves into a new building (Ugly Naked Guy's old apartment) and immediately got on everyone's bad side by not contributing to the collection for the building's super, who was retiring. 
So he tries to make nice by attending the retirement party, but rubs people the wrong way even more by cutting himself a piece of the cake. (That cake was one of those "wait for it to be cut up and served" cakes.)


----------



## junqueprincess

caitlin1214 said:


> I get that Baby is her dog's name, but Carole said it way too much in this episode.
> 
> Toast is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. They're adorable!
> 
> Dog wedding or no, Ramona should not have taken it upon herself to cut a piece of cake. If it's a cake that's meant to be cut up and served to people, she should have waited until, you know, they cut up and served it.
> 
> Reminds me of that Friends episode where Ross moves into a new building (Ugly Naked Guy's old apartment) and immediately got on everyone's bad side by not contributing to the collection for the building's super, who was retiring.
> So he tries to make nice by attending the retirement party, but rubs people the wrong way even more by cutting himself a piece of the cake. (That cake was one of those "wait for it to be cut up and served" cakes.)



Event Cakes are always meant to be served and cut by the host. It wasn't a dessert bar!


----------



## RueMonge

BalLVLover said:


> I have a one year old sheltie and when she wears herself out and starts panting her tongue hangs out the side of her mouth. I think it's because her tongue is so long.




Cute!


----------



## Jayne1

Nahreen said:


> I think Sonja should have named her drink Tipsy Lady. A classier name in my opinion. More suitable for sparkning wine as well.


I like that! And far enough away from B's wrath, I would think.



lulilu said:


> I think it was a living will that freaked Beth out.



Yes, a living will. 

I can see B freaking out as to who would get her daughter, knowing that her ex is a good daddy, with nice parents.


----------



## tweegy

Althea G. said:


> I'm also a little tired of the whole Tipsy Girl thing--it's clear that Sonja just needs to rebrand it and it'll be fine. But I also think the girls are treating Sonja like she's a child, not letting her make her own choices about who she wants to be with. Dorinda, for all her insistence that people leave her alone, she's not affording the same freedom to Sonja by "protecting" her. Sonja's a big girl--she can take care of herself.



The way B is acting I don't even think rebranding will appease her.

What's done is done. I agree with who said Sonya is going too far to apologize she said sorry what once then another time. If B doesn't accept move on. It's business and Sonya even said its not going to be the scale of B's thing. 

I just got on the show last season and liked B some he's for her bluntness but she goes too far with it. They all had concerns granted, but ganging up on her on a vacation probably wasn't the way to go...Their taking this Sonya thing a bit far.


----------



## afcgirl

tweegy said:


> The way B is acting I don't even think rebranding will appease her.
> 
> What's done is done. I agree with who said Sonya is going too far to apologize she said sorry what once then another time. If B doesn't accept move on. It's business and Sonya even said its not going to be the scale of B's thing.
> 
> I just got on the show last season and liked B some he's for her bluntness but she goes too far with it. They all had concerns granted, but ganging up on her on a vacation probably wasn't the way to go...Their taking this Sonya thing a bit far.


----------



## afcgirl

B has changed a lot.  I used to love her humor but now she just seems mean.  I think Carol is a bad influence.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

afcgirl said:


> B has changed a lot.  I used to love her humor but now she just seems mean.  I think Carol is a bad influence.



I don't think Carol is to blame... B has always had a mean-streak... It was just better hidden.. I think the divorce has made her very bitter...


----------



## luckylove

Yes, I think she is more abrasive and mean too.  I am not sure about Carol being a bad influence, though... To me, Bethenny doesn't seem too easily swayed or influenced by anyone else.  To me, she just seems to be on a stimulant of some sort which makes her more acerbic, manic, irritable and aggressive than HER usual baseline.  What ever the source of her escalating terrible behavior,  it's just "not cool."


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sophie-Rose said:


> I don't think Carol is to blame... B has always had a mean-streak... It was just better hidden.. I think the divorce has made her very bitter...


I think it was better hidden because she needed to hide it to get people to support her and I'm sure she divorce did make her bitter; but now that she built her SkinnyGirl empire she acts like shes Queen of the World; all of her success has gone to her head and it doesn't help that Andy gives her free rein.  There is no one to check her.


----------



## sgj99

Sophie-Rose said:


> I don't think Carol is to blame... B has always had a mean-streak... It was just better hidden.. I think the divorce has made her very bitter...



yes, the divorce has brought out the worst in B.  and i think she's bitter not because the relationship failed but because she's having to fork out a lot of dough.


----------



## luckylove

Sophie-Rose said:


> I don't think Carol is to blame... B has always had a mean-streak... It was just better hidden.. I think the divorce has made her very bitter...




Yes! I also think she has always had a mean streak.  It's interesting too, because I happen to know several people who went to school with her and each one of them claims she was just as nasty, abrasive, hostile and reportedly was not very well liked by her peers. One thing is for sure, her early life helped to create a woman that is highly driven,  sadly she is also often highly irritating and abrasive too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think Carole has a major influence on Bethenny's bish fest, but she is her partner in crime.


----------



## AlovesJ

I just think Bethenny is busy so she doesn't feel like she has the time to be anything but real and honest with everyone. It does come off harsh and rude though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AlovesJ said:


> I just think Bethenny is busy so she doesn't feel like she has the time to be anything but real and honest with everyone. It does come off harsh and rude though.


too busy?  so she has time to be harsh and rude? never mind the real and honest part.

Many people in this world are as busy or busier than Bethenny, and I bet they aren't  anywhere near as much a bish, hard and rude as she is.  She is who she is, no need to make excuses


----------



## 30gold

I have a soft spot for B but she is who she is ...and it isn't pretty


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> yes, the divorce has brought out the worst in B.  and i think she's bitter not because the relationship failed but because she's having to fork out a lot of dough.


I think success went to her head and she's more full of herself, now.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> I think success went to her head and she's more full of herself, now.


I think you're right!


----------



## cdtracing

Jayne1 said:


> I think success went to her head and she's more full of herself, now.





chowlover2 said:


> I think you're right!



I agree.  She always finds a way to turn the conversation around to how successful she is in business.  With her, it's all about B.


----------



## slang

I'm confused? Did Jules bake the utensils inside her food to "spoil" it so she wouldn't have to eat it?

I remember yrs ago on RHOC that Alexis put ketchup all over everyone's desert to not to tempt her...


----------



## Longchamp

Sorry Jules, you need professional help woman.
The fork calzone was .
It's hard to watch her now, knowing the end result of her marriage.


----------



## sgj99

I think B. has been very driven to become very successful in business.  this has been everything to her.  personally her life is the opposite, quite unsuccessful - failed relationships with family, exes and with friends.  and i can't feel sorry for her since she's so rude and abrasive to any and all.  in the end she'll be in her expensive apartment all alone with the last word on her lips "rosebud."


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Luann was on fire last night! Only part worth watching  was her saying I don't give a flying leap about Carole and Bethany and by the way I'm going to Palm Springs, Carol isn't invited, Sonja is and I'll think about Bethany.  Priceless!! 
I'm wondering if Luann feels more financially secure given her engagement to Tom and feels now she really doesn't need the show and is just going to do whatever she wants.
As for the rest - meh...
Jules baking utensils into her calzone was one of the most bizarre things ever on an RH show.  Something is "off" with this woman.  And I still do not understand what she did to her vagina (not that I really want to know - just more bizarreness).  You can also see the editing slanting to set up for the divorce. Makes me think producers new beforehand of Jules marriage problems.
I see Carol is now  a Doctor.  She is so obnoxious - she should mind her own business - if you know some one who has an eating disorder that last thing you should be doing is constantly questioning them and making comments about their weight and eating. And she's not doing it out of concern - she's just doing it to be a *****.
I do feel for Bethany having to deal with fibroids - I know that this very difficult and painful condition.  But honestly I couldn't stand her whining about how much she hates her ex and his family and that her worse nightmare would be that her daughter would end up with them if she died - she should be thankful that her daughter has from all appearances has a loving father especially as she admitted she has no family of her own.  Sad to say that she thinks her driver lovers her  - her driver is her employee - of course he is going to be nice to her.


----------



## slyyls

I was so uncomfortable watching this latest episode.   I think that Jules made her bizarre ingredients Calzone so she wouldn't have to eat it.
Watching her take a bite of Carole's pizza was an emotionally raw  moment for her that was perfectly captured by the camera.
I wonder if Jules mutilated herself?   It just doesn't seem to ring true, that she injured herself climbing through a window?
She looked like a sack of bones at the party, and I wonder if she was subconsciously trying to let people see that she is suffering, by exposing her painfully thin shoulders and arms?

I do feel for Bethenny in regards to her fibroid condition; but she has never said she was in pain that I recall?  She said she was tired from blood loss. 
She should be happy that Brynn has a father and grandparents that love Brynn to pieces.    How selfish and bitter can you get?
Whom does she feel would be a better choice for a parent, should anything ever happen to her?  Her driver?
Bethenny is a success as a business woman; but now perhaps she should put a little more effort into being a success as a human being.


----------



## lulilu

I do believe Jules tried to ruin her calzone to avoid eating it and was horrified when Carole handed her a piece of pizza.  What a sad freak.  This show is imploding.


----------



## lucywife

CanuckBagLover said:


> I see Carol is now a Doctor. She is so obnoxious - she should mind her own business - if you know some one who has an eating disorder that last thing you should be doing is constantly questioning them and making comments about their weight and eating. And she's not doing it out of concern


 that was cringe-worthy to watch. What a hypocrite. Carole is smoking, Carole takes Adderall (not recreationally, of course, not!), Carole is not by any stretch bigger or healthier-looking than Jules. Pot is calling kettle.
I watched WWHL and a caller asked Carole about her truth-seeking comments and picking on Jules, Carole didn't rehearse her answer and sounded like a complete a**hole she is.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> I do believe Jules tried to ruin her calzone to avoid eating it and was horrified when Carole handed her a piece of pizza.  What a sad freak.  This show is imploding.




I totally agree about Jules. It was really sad.


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> I do believe Jules tried to ruin her calzone to avoid eating it and was horrified when Carole handed her a piece of pizza.  *What a sad freak*.  This show is imploding.



She's a freak for having an eating disorder?


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> She's a freak for having an eating disorder?



Well, she claims to be in recovery for 13 years, and not having an eating disorder.  If this type of behavior is typical of one with an eating disorder (e.g., ruining food at at a restaurant by baking utensils in it in front of friends), then I amend my comment to say what a sad woman, who was ill-advised to take part in a show on national tv.  Never having witnessed such behavior, or intimately knowing someone who was anorexic, it seemed freakish to me.


----------



## lulilu

lucywife said:


> that was cringe-worthy to watch. What a hypocrite. Carole is smoking, Carole takes Adderall (not recreationally, of course, not!), Carole is not by any stretch bigger or healthier-looking than Jules. Pot is calling kettle.
> I watched WWHL and a caller asked Carole about her truth-seeking comments and picking on Jules, Carole didn't rehearse her answer and sounded like a complete a**hole she is.



I didn't catch Carole saying she takes adderall.  And she knew all about how it can keep you skinny.


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Well, she claims to be in recovery for 13 years, and not having an eating disorder.  If this type of behavior is typical of one with an eating disorder (e.g., ruining food at at a restaurant by baking utensils in it in front of friends), then I amend my comment to say what a sad woman, who was ill-advised to take part in a show on national tv.  Never having witnessed such behavior, or intimately knowing someone who was anorexic, it seemed freakish to me.



I agree Jules has issues and should not be on reality tv. I see bad things happening, now that she is going through a messy divorce.


----------



## Deco

I don't know much about eating disorders or their origins/causes, but maybe we're seeing Jules at her worst because her marriage is falling apart.  So it's possible that she's been in recovery, but that we're watching her having a big relapse because of the new stress of the failing marriage. 
All the more reason for her not have been on this show.  But many people think that fame and money are the answer to everything.


----------



## Givenchy18

caitlin1214 said:


> I love Dorinda's Berkshires house. It's very English looking.
> 
> Is it Elizabethan? Because it looks it. My uncle on my dad's side lives in Sutton Courtenay, just outside of Oxford, and his house looks very similar to that:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.berkshirehistory.com/castles/norman_hall.html
> 
> 
> (This isn't his house, obviously, but this is in the county of Berkshire. Berkshire used to be a part of Sutton Courtenay until 1974.)
> 
> Last time I was there (my dad was in England for a college reunion and my mom didn't want to go so he took me with him), he told me they had peacocks going through their backyard. My response? "Cool!" He said not really, because they eat things in the garden and the constant squawking is annoying.



Yes, I believe that its exterior architecture is Elizabethan. Also, I think that the sight of peacocks in the backyard would be incredible, too!


----------



## RueMonge

slyyls said:


> I wonder if Jules mutilated herself?   It just doesn't seem to ring true, that she injured herself climbing through a window?.



Wow, I hope not, but maybe. I think the Calzone was more a cry for help than a joke. And I think Carole was responding to the cry by trying to reason with her. 
It was hard to watch Jules during what had to have been a pretty trying time for her.


----------



## Sassys

Awkward! Jules Wainstein and estranged husband Michael 'still living together' amid ugly divorce battle and abuse claims

Jules Wainstein is reportedly still living with estranged husband Michael amid their nasty divorce battle.

The Real Housewives of New York star and the businessman are both still residing in their Manhattan apartment despite accusing each other of cheating and domestic violence, Us Weekly reported.

They share two children, daughter Rio, 3, and son Jagger, 6, and 'neither wanted to be away from the kids,' a source told the magazine.

'Jules is going through a living hell,' another source said.

'Michael cut her off so she has no way of paying for the kids.'

To make money matters worse, the reality star may not be asked back for the next season of RHONY, although Bravo said they have not yet decided on future casting.

But Michael's lawyer Mark Jay Heller told Us Weekly: 'Jules' real goal is to create some drama to increase her stock on the Real Housewives.'

Police were called to the couple's home earlier this month after Jules accused her husband of 'threatening' behavior. 
Michael filed for divorce in May after eight years of marriage, and things quickly turned bitter. 

Jules reportedly discovered her husband cheating on her with one of her good friends.

But Michael's attorney claimed Jules was abusive and physically attacked her husband - who he called 'diminutive but brave' - in 2012. Jules' rep denied that, telling DailyMail.com 'the truth will prevail.'

Hints of marriage troubles also surfaced on Wednesday's episode of RHONY.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ivorce-battle-abuse-claims.html#ixzz4D5RdSGH9


----------



## slang

I thought Carole's interaction with Jules was the truth she needed to hear. She wasn't mean - it was an honest conversation. Jules said she tells everyone about her eating disorder so they know and can hold her accountable.
She is definitely off, she could barely put a sentence together when she greeted Bethenny at the restaurant. Why does she keep showing pics of her busted up vagina to everyone? Jules, delete those pics from your phone, no one wants to see them.
Not surprised Sonja is a hoarder.
Funny how Lu was quick to tell Ramona she was getting married to a "millionaire" - meh, she could have made her own million if she played this reality show gig right


----------



## Givenchy18

I like Jules' character and can relate to her struggles. Hopefully she is on next season so she can financially support herself!


----------



## Crystalina

I LOVED watching Dorinda this episode WITHOUT JOHN!!!!

She's so much better off without that hairy, sweaty greaseball!!!


----------



## Crystalina

Givenchy18 said:


> I like Jules' character and can relate to her struggles. Hopefully she is on next season so she can financially support herself!



I hope she is too!

At first I found her annoying but now I'm pulling for her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Crystalina said:


> I LOVED watching Dorinda this episode WITHOUT JOHN!!!!
> 
> She's so much better off without that hairy, sweaty greaseball!!!


Me too!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Givenchy18 said:


> I like Jules' character and can relate to her struggles. Hopefully she is on next season so she can financially support herself!


I found the calzone scene very disturbing. Personally I don't think its a good idea for anyone who is struggling through issues - whether health, marriage etc to be on a reality tv show ( a reality tv show is  going to sensationalize, try to create scandal and drama which maybe good for ratings but not is good for the person suffering).

 Doesn't she supposedly come from old money? If so why doesn't she have any money of her own, why does she need RH.  I didn't like Jules and found her obnxious about her constant reference to her youth and her play dumb "I don't know how to make coffee/what a walkman is etc). attitude - came off false and phony to me.  Now I just feel sorry for her .Whatever she is going through, I hope its gets better for her but I don't think this the best time for her to be on reality tv.  So I for one hope she doesn't come back.


----------



## Prufrock613

Jules, Jules, Jules- you say you're open about your ED so your friends can call you out, if you start to slip...but then get offended when someone does.  If those calzone shenanigans weren't textbook ED, I don't know what kind of sign we need.  Skywriting?  Neon on Broadway?  Yes, Carole should've had that convo in private, but Jules chose to put it out there.

Lou has not been one of my favorites for some time, but she gives 0 effs now that she is happy.  Ramona is turning an ugly shade of green in the wake of her friend's happiness.  There has been Ramona blue and Ramona red...she should rethink the green.  If she was in love, she'd wouldn't give 2 short & curlies about the Carole/Lou drama.  It's a deliberate 'rain on Lou's parade.'

Bethenny acts like she's never had surgery.  Really?  I guess plastic surgery doesn't count?!?!  All I can say is, poor Kevin (her driver).


----------



## MrsMorris

Givenchy18 said:


> I like Jules' character and can relate to her struggles. Hopefully she is on next season so she can financially support herself!



I completely agree. Her vulnerability is compelling and a refreshing air of authenticity after most of the other ladies. I also think she'd be quite gorgeous if she gained at least 25 lbs. and I am not trying to bash skinny people...I just think she looks not well and I wish her strength for her ongoing recovery.


----------



## coconutsboston

slyyls said:


> *I was so uncomfortable watching this latest episode.   I think that Jules made her bizarre ingredients Calzone so she wouldn't have to eat it.
> Watching her take a bite of Carole's pizza was an emotionally raw  moment for her that was perfectly captured by the camera.*
> I wonder if Jules mutilated herself?   It just doesn't seem to ring true, that she injured herself climbing through a window?
> She looked like a sack of bones at the party, and I wonder if she was subconsciously trying to let people see that she is suffering, by exposing her painfully thin shoulders and arms?
> 
> I do feel for Bethenny in regards to her fibroid condition; but she has never said she was in pain that I recall?  She said she was tired from blood loss.
> She should be happy that Brynn has a father and grandparents that love Brynn to pieces.    How selfish and bitter can you get?
> Whom does she feel would be a better choice for a parent, should anything ever happen to her?  Her driver?
> Bethenny is a success as a business woman; but now perhaps she should put a little more effort into being a success as a human being.


Exactly the bolded. I initially thought to myself, "Are they really showing this?"


----------



## Althea G.

Jules reminded me of Aviva in that pizza place. And I don't mean that as a joke. I mean, she seems very distressed and filled with anxiety, and she's clearly not herself there. I hope she's better now.


----------



## guccimamma

i don't enjoy them anymore, and i am very sorry about bethany's medical issue...but i just heard too much about it.

i guess i was brough up in a home like dorinda, where it wasn't something openly discussed....at least not at the table, and certainly no photos.


----------



## cjy

Crystalina said:


> I LOVED watching Dorinda this episode WITHOUT JOHN!!!!
> 
> She's so much better off without that hairy, sweaty greaseball!!!


Me too! When she was helping Sonya and told her someone in Queens was waiting on her window treatments i just laughed out loud.


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> I found the calzone scene very disturbing. Personally I don't think its a good idea for anyone who is struggling through issues - whether health, marriage etc to be on a reality tv show ( a reality tv show is  going to sensationalize, try to create scandal and drama which maybe good for ratings but not is good for the person suffering).
> 
> *Doesn't she supposedly come from old money? If so why doesn't she have any money of her own, why does she need RH. * I didn't like Jules and found her obnxious about her constant reference to her youth and her play dumb "I don't know how to make coffee/what a walkman is etc). attitude - came off false and phony to me.  Now I just feel sorry for her .Whatever she is going through, I hope its gets better for her but I don't think this the best time for her to be on reality tv.  So I for one hope she doesn't come back.



Money has nothing to do with fame. The women in Beverly Hills have tons of money and still do reality tv. You can't buy fame, no matter how much money you have. There are people who want/crave fame.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

So now Bethany is claiming she helped get Jules hired and she knew about their impending divorce....The way she positions its like Andy wouldn't make a move without her ok (which unfortunately is probably true),...She's also writing a new book called "How not to get F**Ked in your Divorce".  Maybe Carole can write the intro her book too....


----------



## slang

^ why would Carole write an intro into a book about getting divorced?? She is a widow, not a divorcee? 
"If" Bethenny needs a intro from a cast member for her book, both Lu and Ramona have written books and are both divorced


----------



## lucywife

CanuckBagLover said:


> So now Bethany is claiming she helped get Jules hired


 really? Dorinda said she did.


----------



## slang

lucywife said:


> really? Dorinda said she did.



Yes, Dorinda suggested Jules to Bravo. 
What Bethenny said is that her & Jules have mutual friends, Bethenny called the mutual friend to see if she thought Jules would be interested in coming on the show not knowing Dorinda & Jules had already talked to Bravo. Bravo then asked Bethenny her opinion and she pushed for Jules to be cast.


----------



## mama13drama99

CanuckBagLover said:


> So now Bethany is claiming she helped get Jules hired and she knew about their impending divorce....The way she positions its like Andy wouldn't make a move without her ok (which unfortunately is probably true),...She's also writing a new book called "How not to get F**Ked in your Divorce".  Maybe Carole can write the intro her book too....



That's a good postulation!  Regardless of Carole's childish messy-self being a widow, she is indeed a writer, correct?  And considering she acts like she has residential space up Bethany's butt it's the perfect comb and vantage point, no?  She doesn't have to write the intro from the perspective of having had a divorce.  She could write it from the perspective of being her "bff" who's been there during some very trying times and who has seen her at some low points and as someone she confides in and how despite it all she's an exceptional mother and she doesn't deserve what he's doing to her and how she respects her so much and on and on and on.  All of that to equal Carole is fiercely decorated the living room of the residential space she's renting up Bethany's behind!  (Sorry, I couldn't help that one...I even laughed out loud at this post!)


----------



## sheanabelle

Sassys said:


> Money has nothing to do with fame. The women in Beverly Hills have tons of money and still do reality tv. You can't buy fame, no matter how much money you have. There are people who want/crave fame.



Agreed. It's not about the $. I went to school with Jules. She had it back then, I'm sure she will be fine.


----------



## caitlin1214

lucywife said:


> TMI with Bethenny, as usual. She took her pregnancy test on camera and peeing in a cup in her wedding dress held by three people was also filmed. I didn't think it was cute or funny, now it's the fibroids. I wish she'd spare us the details because many women are dealt the same cards myself included. The whole boo hoo, poor me again and those vagina monologues of hers it's like listening to a broken record.



It was interesting hearing how much she doesn't want to keep talking about her fibroids thing, and yet, she STILL keeps talking about it.

I admit, I'm guilty of that, too. I have a learning disability, and people say one characteristic of it is to become fixated on things. I think that's an oversimplification of things: I'm not some goat obsessed with a washcloth - HIMYM reference there - if something REALLY bothers me and I don't feel it's being properly discussed, I will bring it up until it is.

Because it's Bethenny doing it, I'm quicker to point that out: "Can you BELIEVE her?"



junqueprincess said:


> Event Cakes are always meant to be served and cut by the host. It wasn't a dessert bar!



At the dog wedding, it was obvious it was an event cake and meant to be served. On Friends, in Ross's defense, the cake was with the rest of the party food. Phoebe suggested Ross "relax and have a piece of cake" so that's what he did.

Phoebe wasn't exactly well-versed in party etiquette.

I guess the take away rule of thumb is, if you see a big cake at an event, assume it's going to be cut up and served later, unless there's some sort of indication there for guests to serve themselves.



DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Carole has a major influence on Bethenny's bish fest, but she is her partner in crime.



Watching Wednesday's episode, I don't know how many times I was saying to myself, "Carole is SO far up Bethenny's azz ..."



slang said:


> I'm confused? Did Jules bake the utensils inside her food to "spoil" it so she wouldn't have to eat it?
> 
> I remember yrs ago on RHOC that Alexis put ketchup all over everyone's desert to not to tempt her...


I think in a Weight Watchers meeting, someone suggested doing that to stop yourself from picking at your food when you're finished.

(My mom used to throw out her cigarettes when she was trying to quit smoking. When that didn't work, she soaked them with water so she wouldn't get at them.)

I don't want to say, "Nobody should do that ever, because that's unhealthy" but there's doing it and then there's overdoing it.

Pouring salt on potatoes is one thing, putting non food items in a calzone is quite another.

I don't like doing it, mainly because I would imagine my only issue with food picking is with French fries, and either people at the table are willing to eat them or they're willing to take them from me (after I've asked them to).


----------



## caitlin1214

I know I multi-quoted, but I just wanted to add:

If it was, say, Dorinda talking to Jules about eating issues, I wouldn't be as annoyed, but the fact that it was Carole doing it just bugged me. 
Her concern doesn't seem genuine. 


Also, I love the fact that Luanne said she just doesn't care anymore. I'd probably have the same reaction.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lucywife said:


> really? Dorinda said she did.


Here's the link to the article http://www.realitytea.com/2016/07/0...-book-gives-insight-jules-hiring-divorce-etc/


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> Here's the link to the article http://www.realitytea.com/2016/07/0...-book-gives-insight-jules-hiring-divorce-etc/



Boy does Beth love herself.  How self-important can she get?


----------



## BalLVLover

I'm only half through this weeks episode, I had to take a break, but that pizza scene was so bizarre. Why would she give B a piece of her calzone when it was full of silverware. 

Way too much vagina talk....Jules showing everyone a pic of her mutilated V was weird. Not to mention her handbag full of drugs. No wonder she can't seem to put a sentence together. I did feel bad her her when talking about her husband not being there for her. 

His lawyer calling him diminutive but brave" made me laugh. He's short....not petit. Jules may tower over him but she's like a twig. 

Of coarse Bethenny's health problems were TMI and I'm sure her driver doesn't want to hear about her problems but what choice does he have. 

I used to like Carol....now not so much. I think B has influenced her and not for the better.


----------



## robbins65

It is painful to watch Jules try and form a sentence.  I feel bad for her.    She has lots of issues!

Love Love Love Dorinda!


----------



## LVoeletters

Sassys said:


> I don't think the issue is Luanne sleeps around, the issue is, she acts like she is above everyone and tells them they are not being classy, yet she sleeps with married men, cheats on her man while on vacation and gets caught on camera trying to clean up her mess, tells Carole she is wrong for dating a man younger than her that also dated her niece (yet Luanne screws young men and some are married). I too would have told her she is a hypocrite. What kind of woman dates her "friends" leftovers?!?!  Luanne knew Tom dated Ramona several times. That is a huge no no, regardless if he never slept with her, you don't do crap like that.
> 
> If Ramona dated a man that Luanne dated first, you better believe she would have went IN on Ramona.
> 
> And, give me a break about the hair cut. So, every white woman brunette in NYC that has a bob hair cut, wants to be Luanne now. Luanne needs to have several.



+1

Luann's airs drive me crazy


----------



## LVoeletters

Sonia reminds me of who Serena van der woodsen would have turned into if she didn't fix her path/life/attitude


----------



## swags

I loved that Lu told Ramona off about Carole and Bethenny and she didn't do it maliciously. Ramona has been really bleh, this is not her season.
That calzone scene was disturbing, Clearly Jules needs some help. I hope she doesn't get any worse.
I had some similar to Bethenny health issues last fall. Although I didn't talk about it other than a couple family members I do get obsessed, read worst case scenarios on the internet and get somewhat consumed.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> I don't think the issue is Luanne sleeps around, the issue is, she acts like she is above everyone and tells them they are not being classy, yet she sleeps with married men, cheats on her man while on vacation and gets caught on camera trying to clean up her mess, tells Carole she is wrong for dating a man younger than her that also dated her niece (yet Luanne screws young men and some are married). I too would have told her she is a hypocrite. What kind of woman dates her "friends" leftovers?!?!  Luanne knew Tom dated Ramona several times. That is a huge no no, regardless if he never slept with her, you don't do crap like that.
> 
> If Ramona dated a man that Luanne dated first, you better believe she would have went IN on Ramona.
> 
> And, give me a break about the hair cut. So, every white woman brunette in NYC that has a bob hair cut, wants to be Luanne now. Luanne needs to have several.


Thats true. I liked Luanne and thought the other girls were being a bit gangish on her. But from that perspective yes she is a hypocrite.



caitlin1214 said:


> I know I multi-quoted, but I just wanted to add:
> 
> If it was, say, Dorinda talking to Jules about eating issues, I wouldn't be as annoyed, but the fact that it was Carole doing it just bugged me.
> Her concern doesn't seem genuine.
> 
> 
> Also, I love the fact that Luanne said she just doesn't care anymore. I'd probably have the same reaction.



I queston Carole's motives too she seems to just want to talk to the others about it. When Beth had her issues Dorinda didn't run her mouth she left it to Bethany to say.

I like Luanne for saying that too. But she was talking to Sonya to apologize after she did several times so now that its her feeling the wrath shes over it?



BalLVLover said:


> I'm only half through this weeks episode, I had to take a break, but that pizza scene was so bizarre. Why would she give B a piece of her calzone when it was full of silverware.
> 
> Way too much vagina talk....Jules showing everyone a pic of her mutilated V was weird. Not to mention her handbag full of drugs. No wonder she can't seem to put a sentence together. I did feel bad her her when talking about her husband not being there for her.
> 
> His lawyer calling him diminutive but brave" made me laugh. He's short....not petit. Jules may tower over him but she's like a twig.
> 
> Of coarse Bethenny's health problems were TMI and I'm sure her driver doesn't want to hear about her problems but what choice does he have.
> 
> I used to like Carol....now not so much. I think B has influenced her and not for the better.



That was soo strange to watch. Jules needs some form of help her behavior was just weird at the dinner. 



robbins65 said:


> It is painful to watch Jules try and form a sentence.  I feel bad for her.    She has lots of issues!
> 
> Love Love Love Dorinda!



I agree. Dorinda is my fave on this show. She's about her life and no drama.


----------



## slang

I see no difference in Dorinda's behaviour compared to the other ladies...
She has no problem participating in the "Sonja drinks too much" conversation yet Dorinda handles alcohol the worst out of the bunch. If she thinks Sonja has issues, she needs to look at herself, she is a messy drunk.
She was one of the ones who asked Sonja to apologize to Bethenny (along with Ramona and Lu) and asked to re-consider her business dealings. None of them have gone to Bethenny and asked her to easy back on Sonja.
She says she doesn't want anyone excluded BUT she is the one would excluded Sonja from the Berkshires. She chose to invite Bethenny and exclude Sonja. That was her choice of one friend over the other.
When Bethenny asked the others to "vote" if Sonja should come to Mexico, Dorinda voted NO and then ran to Sonja to tell her she was excluded as the others didn't want her on the trip...Hmm, you also didn't want her to come, you never fought for her to be included.
I think Dorinda plays both sides, and she does it well. She agrees with Bethenny when she is bashing Lu and then agrees with Lu when she is bashing Bethenny....


----------



## lucywife

BalLVLover said:


> His lawyer calling him diminutive but brave" made me laugh. He's short....not petit. Jules may tower over him but she's like a twig.


 I was laughing about it too.


----------



## Deco

Ramona looks pretty good in many ways this season, but horrid in the interview reels. Hair, makeup, lighting, coloring... All awful. Her interview footage looks like it's oozing.


----------



## guccimamma

lets put an overweight woman on the show next season, and see what they do to her.

too skinny, too drunk, too crazy, too slutty, too bi#chy

i used to love this show, now i watch it when i have time to kill


----------



## Nahreen

Decophile said:


> Ramona looks pretty good in many ways this season, but horrid in the interview reels. Hair, makeup, lighting, coloring... All awful. Her interview footage looks like it's oozing.



I remember Ramona showing a magazine article from when she used to be a fitness person. I bet she actually works out to stay in shape and knows what to eat and not only goes to do lipo to look skinny.


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> I watched it.  I didn't find it very sympathetic in her favor given her entitled, snobby, Countess persona.  One thing I did notice was no mention of her American Indian heritage.  I could have sworn that in either Season 1 or 2, when she went to the Boys & Girls Club to speak with underprivileged girls to "mentor" them, she made a reference to growing up poor on a Reservation.   She even asked the girls if they knew what a Countess was.  I remember those girls were about as interested in what she was saying as they would be about a Socio-political lecture.  Correct me if I'm wrong; my memory is not what it use to be but I swear I remember her claiming to have lived on a Reservation.  Anyone remember this.  Her father is supposedly French & Algonquin descent & her mother is French Canadian.


you are right She did claim that heritage in season 1 or 2...


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> lets put an overweight woman on the show next season, and see what they do to her.
> 
> too skinny, too drunk, too crazy, too slutty, too bi#chy
> 
> i used to love this show, now i watch it when i have time to kill



 They might as well...it's about the only thing they haven't done.  I think they should put an undercover psychologist/psychiatrist on the show ( like Undercover Boss) & have them analyze & take notes all season, then reveal who they are at the reunion  along with their personal diagnosis of each of the women's neurosis.


----------



## millivanilli

lulilu said:


> Well, she claims to be in recovery for 13 years, and not having an eating disorder.  If this type of behavior is typical of one with an eating disorder (e.g., ruining food at at a restaurant by baking utensils in it in front of friends), then I amend my comment to say what a sad woman, who was ill-advised to take part in a show on national tv.  Never having witnessed such behavior, or intimately knowing someone who was anorexic, it seemed freakish to me.



ok call me having an eating disorder, I'd take the fork out of the pizza and go on eating it.


----------



## rockhollow

I think poor Jules's life is falling apart right now, and she's a mess. I know being on a reality show isn't the best place to be, but that's where she is.
Having marital problems would be tough, and then to lose her nanny - again maybe not a big thing for some people, but maybe a real crisis for her - right or wrong. And goodness knows how she got the injury - she was a mess.

To me, it was sad and pathetic to watch her entire scene at the pizza place. She looked confused (and maybe over medicated), lost.
It looked like all the other women were more concerned with their own taping. And that Carole just couldn't seem to leave to 'eating disorder' alone - she just kept bringing it up - and not in a supportive way ( I know Carole must know lots about too skinny).
My heart went out to Jules, all her actions seemed to cry out for a bit of support. 
There seemed to be no 'girl support' from anyone - you don't have to become the woman's best friend - just some empathy please, women!


----------



## lucywife

rockhollow said:


> My heart went out to Jules, all her actions seemed to cry out for a bit of support.


 I feel the same way about her.


----------



## cdtracing

Unfortunately, this group of women are not an empathetic group.  They're self absorbed & self centered.  It's every gal for herself.


----------



## rockhollow

cdtracing said:


> Unfortunately, this group of women are not an empathetic group.  They're self absorbed & self centered.  It's every gal for herself.




Yes, that's the truth of it.
I do hope that off screen, Dorinda is there for Jules.
Sometimes I like Dorinda (as long as she hasn't had too many martini's).
That said, I didn't like her jumping on the 'Bethany' train. Her treatment of Sonja was pretty cruel.
Hopefully, she'll  grow tired of Bethany and distance herself. 
I like Dorinda and Lu together.


----------



## beekmanhill

sheanabelle said:


> Agreed. It's not about the $. I went to school with Jules. She had it back then, I'm sure she will be fine.



Oh, so she comes from money?  There have been stories about her declaring bankruptcy in her younger years.


----------



## millivanilli

I have to step in for Jules. Beeing one of a very few persons reacting to Lidocain in a sleepy / desorientated way (which was a blast having a dentists app. during pregnancy... wooohoooo no medication for me)  Jules reminded me beeing me under Lidocaine. I would have acted the same way, would totally be me, forgetting the fork and the knife and the measure cup in the calzone. (ok I would have eaten it but that is another story).Actually I would have been surprised not to find my keys in the calzone. The fight you could see in her face as she had to  eat a piece of caroles pizza- well, I feel real disgust to food a person made I didn't like.


Another question: please help me out, Dorindas coat when she visited Jules - does anybody know the brand? Need to have it urgently!


----------



## luckylove

millivanilli said:


> I have to step in for Jules. Beeing one of a very few persons reacting to Lidocain in a sleepy / desorientated way (which was a blast having a dentists app. during pregnancy... wooohoooo no medication for me)  Jules reminded me beeing me under Lidocaine. I would have acted the same way, would totally be me, forgetting the fork and the knife and the measure cup in the calzone. (ok I would have eaten it but that is another story).Actually I would have been surprised not to find my keys in the calzone. The fight you could see in her face as she had to  eat a piece of caroles pizza- well, I feel real disgust to food a person made I didn't like.
> 
> 
> Another question: please help me out, Dorindas coat when she visited Jules - does anybody know the brand? Need to have it urgently!



She didn't forget the utensils in there... she referred to it as a planned "surprise" for the others.


----------



## beekmanhill

millivanilli said:


> Another question: please help me out, Dorindas coat when she visited Jules - does anybody know the brand? Need to have it urgently!



I've seen it identified as Missoni on several forums.  I would never have guessed Missoni.

Here is one place it was called Missoni
http://www.vulture.com/2016/06/real-housewives-of-new-york-city-recap-season-8-episode-13.html


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> too busy?  so she has time to be harsh and rude? never mind the real and honest part.
> 
> Many people in this world are as busy or busier than Bethenny, and I bet they aren't  anywhere near as much a bish, hard and rude as she is.  She is who she is, no need to make excuses


Exactly.  Some of us are just as busy, without all the nannies, chefs, and personal assistants.  Being busy does not equate to a free pass to be a nasty person.


----------



## purseinsanity

millivanilli said:


> I have to step in for Jules. Beeing one of a very few persons reacting to Lidocain in a sleepy / desorientated way (which was a blast having a dentists app. during pregnancy... wooohoooo no medication for me)  Jules reminded me beeing me under Lidocaine. I would have acted the same way, would totally be me, forgetting the fork and the knife and the measure cup in the calzone. (ok I would have eaten it but that is another story).Actually I would have been surprised not to find my keys in the calzone. The fight you could see in her face as she had to  eat a piece of caroles pizza- well, I feel real disgust to food a person made I didn't like.
> 
> 
> Another question: please help me out, Dorindas coat when she visited Jules - does anybody know the brand? Need to have it urgently!


What procedure did Jules have done that required Lidocaine?


----------



## millivanilli

as far as I understood the window-vagina-vulneration needed treatment?

Would look better if window would be written with v....


----------



## Sassys

Not sure why Bethenny keeps saying she has never had surgery. She had a c-section and her breast done twice. Last time I checked, that was 3 surgeries.


----------



## Sassys

*'All the women who stayed on the show lost their husbands!' Former RHONY star Alex McCord prefers quiet life in Australia as she takes a dig at divorced ex-castmates *

*Alex and her Australian husband Simon Van Kempen now live on a farm in Byron Bay, New South Wales*
*She is studying psychology while he runs a small local law firm *
*He admits it's been a 'massive change' for sons Francois and Johan*
*She insists she is 'so happy' with their quiet life*
*Couple were axed from the series in 2011 after four seasons  *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dig-divorced-ex-castmates.html#ixzz4DYLnw25Y


----------



## junqueprincess

Sassys said:


> *'All the women who stayed on the show lost their husbands!' Former RHONY star Alex McCord prefers quiet life in Australia as she takes a dig at divorced ex-castmates *
> 
> *Alex and her Australian husband Simon Van Kempen now live on a farm in Byron Bay, New South Wales*
> *She is studying psychology while he runs a small local law firm *
> *He admits it's been a 'massive change' for sons Francois and Johan*
> *She insists she is 'so happy' with their quiet life*
> *Couple were axed from the series in 2011 after four seasons  *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dig-divorced-ex-castmates.html#ixzz4DYLnw25Y
> View attachment 3400707



Why does this sound so strange. Last people on earth I believe would trade in luxury for a quiet life on a farm. He worked in hotels and she for Victoria Secret- bragging about ST Barth's and labels- it screams BS.


----------



## luckylove

junqueprincess said:


> Why does this sound so strange. Last people on earth I believe would trade in luxury for a quiet life on a farm. He worked in hotels and she for Victoria Secret- bragging about ST Barth's and labels- it screams BS.




Perhaps it is the premise of a new reality show for them, ha!!


----------



## cafecreme15

millivanilli said:


> you are right She did claim that heritage in season 1 or 2...


I remember this as well! I was surprised when it did not come up at all in the special. Very strange...


----------



## Galinda

Recent interview with Alex and Simon including vintage footage when Alex describes her aspiration (which she later denied) to move "higher and higher in society".

The video commentator also notes that Alex has apparently backtracked on her insistence that she would never "live in the suburbs".

Alex has reverted to her apparently self-maintained Season 1 hairdo with dark roots and straggling ends. She retains her penchant for wearing unflattering colors in the tan/khaki/beige family. On the positive side, she looks more healthy than in Season 1 when she was extremely thin.

She and Simon predictably insist that they are thrilled to be excluded from the Real Housewife franchise. I hope they are truthful; however, the pair habitually claimed that they were delighted with their circumstances during their tenure on the show despite their documented efforts to achieve higher status ("I made eye contact with Jane Fonda!"). For example, they said that they did not have a  home in the Hamptons because they did not want a residence in this prestigious address and lived in Brooklyn because it was their preference when their choices were obviously dictated by affordability.

I wish them well in Australia. They were uncomfortable to watch on RHONY because of their predilection to prevaricate. Example: Simon claimed the nude photographs of Alex were "above the waist" when her dangling clitoris was plainly visible. His apparent lack of familiarity with the female body (his wife's labia is NOT above her waist) did not  bolster his claims that he is heterosexual.


----------



## lulilu

Never liked them either, especially him -- so thirsty.


----------



## GoGlam

I think that they could not "keep up with the Jones'" and they made a great decision to simplify their lives.  Perhaps they saw New York's impact on their children.  Who knows?

I live in between a few major cities and sometimes wish I had the b@lls to just take my hubby and start a new life, leaving all my expensive material possessions behind.  I love all the things I own, but sometimes wonder if it would be better without everything and just to enjoy a simple life elsewhere.


----------



## coconutsboston

junqueprincess said:


> Why does this sound so strange. Last people on earth I believe would trade in luxury for a quiet life on a farm. He worked in hotels and she for Victoria Secret- bragging about ST Barth's and labels- it screams BS.


No kidding!


----------



## LVoeletters

luckylove said:


> She didn't forget the utensils in there... she referred to it as a planned "surprise" for the others.



Yeah exactly. It's been a long time since my nose has been buried in a psych book but I believe this is one of the signs of her eating disorder flaring up or when she can't manage it. I can understand why given how stressful her life is right now, and I think That's why she is so defensive. I think she knows deep down what she did wasn't okay. It was her way of preventing the pressure of eating the calzone. Or why she tries to feed everyone but doesn't eat in front of the girls. 

I think the girls could handle these signs better. It doesn't help to gossip about it or say rude comments. I think she needs to be shown that they are coming from a loving place.


----------



## LVoeletters

junqueprincess said:


> Why does this sound so strange. Last people on earth I believe would trade in luxury for a quiet life on a farm. He worked in hotels and she for Victoria Secret- bragging about ST Barth's and labels- it screams BS.



I agree. 100% but at the same time I don't blame them for trying to save face after being so desperate in public lol.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> *'All the women who stayed on the show lost their husbands!' Former RHONY star Alex McCord prefers quiet life in Australia as she takes a dig at divorced ex-castmates *
> 
> *Alex and her Australian husband Simon Van Kempen now live on a farm in Byron Bay, New South Wales*
> *She is studying psychology while he runs a small local law firm *
> *He admits it's been a 'massive change' for sons Francois and Johan*
> *She insists she is 'so happy' with their quiet life*
> *Couple were axed from the series in 2011 after four seasons  *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dig-divorced-ex-castmates.html#ixzz4DYLnw25Y
> View attachment 3400707


It sounds like they are trying for a " Green Acres " type spin-off...


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> It sounds like they are trying for a " Green Acres " type spin-off...



LMAO!!!!


----------



## Galinda

The "Daily Mail" recapped this video in an article with photographs of the "stunning two-story rural home with a pool and picturesque views of the Australian countryside". They rented that house for the first year that they resided in Australia, but they now live in a modest home on a one acre plot in a rural/suburban area where they raise chickens.

I hope they are genuinely happy with the decision to relocate and did not supply the pictures of the "stunning" property in a disturbing effort to portray their lives as more glamorous than the reality. They were often uncomfortably ostentatious on RHONY.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dig-divorced-ex-castmates.html#ixzz4DZKgMp7b


----------



## luckylove

chowlover2 said:


> It sounds like they are trying for a " Green Acres " type spin-off...



My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## coconutsboston

chowlover2 said:


> It sounds like they are trying for a " Green Acres " type spin-off...


Haa!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> Not sure why Bethenny keeps saying she has never had surgery. She had a c-section and her breast done twice. Last time I checked, that was 3 surgeries.


And I'm sure she didn't go home right after her c section!  She's such a drama queen!


----------



## purseinsanity

Just catching up on some of these episodes.  Did they really have that ridiculous dog wedding?  How much was spent to "raise $10000"??  Why not skip the wedding altogether and donate the $20000+ they probably spent?


----------



## purseinsanity

And I think Jules needs a speech pathologist, a psychiatrist, a gynecologist, and a marriage counselor among other things.


----------



## Creativelyswank

GoGlam said:


> I think that they could not "keep up with the Jones'" and they made a great decision to simplify their lives.  Perhaps they saw New York's impact on their children.  Who knows?
> 
> I live in between a few major cities and sometimes wish I had the b@lls to just take my hubby and start a new life, leaving all my expensive material possessions behind.  I love all the things I own, but sometimes wonder if it would be better without everything and just to enjoy a simple life elsewhere.


This certainly seems far saner than the any of the major life decisions her cast mates have made. 

Jules looks so unhealthy in that last photo from the link


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sassys said:


> Not sure why Bethenny keeps saying she has never had surgery. She had a c-section and her breast done twice. Last time I checked, that was 3 surgeries.


This reminds me of when he said she was "homeless" & living in a hotel suite in NYC...


----------



## pinky7129

I'm rewatching last weeks episode and I'm in awe oh how Brynn would be if "she always had to be with them" aka her father and grandparents. They love her! Why would you take that away from a child?!


----------



## chowlover2

pinky7129 said:


> I'm rewatching last weeks episode and I'm in awe oh how Brynn would be if "she always had to be with them" aka her father and grandparents. They love her! Why would you take that away from a child?!


I was thinking the same thing! They love her to pieces.


----------



## slang

pinky7129 said:


> I'm rewatching last weeks episode and I'm in awe oh how Brynn would be if "she always had to be with them" aka her father and grandparents. They love her! Why would you take that away from a child?!


 
I must have missed that, did Bethenny say she wasn't going to allow Bryn to see her grandparents? That would be horrible!


----------



## pinky7129

slang said:


> I must have missed that, did Bethenny say she wasn't going to allow Bryn to see her grandparents? That would be horrible!



She made it sound that if Bethany died her ex husband and his parents would have her daughter and that it would be hell!


----------



## slang

pinky7129 said:


> She made it sound that if Bethany died her ex husband and his parents would have her daughter and that it would be hell!



Oh ok, now I get it. Thanks for explaining, I must have missed that last week


----------



## lucywife

Lol @Bethenny saying "I've never had surgery" and Carole is looking at B's mighty boobs "Really?"


----------



## chowlover2

So the whole fibroids hysterics turned out to be a tempest in a teapot. She went to another Dr and wound up not having surgery. And I am not trying to make light of it as my BFF has them. It just turned out to be 2 weeks of excess drama over a storyline that went nowhere.


----------



## Longchamp

I think Bethenny recently had the surgery, but not during taping.
I still can't get over how bad Carole looks this season. 
Lulu has multiple personalities; so different from last season.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bethenny doesn't seem to know much about her new bff Carole. Or she just doesn't listen. Or both. She didn't know that Carole's husband had already been diagnosed with cancer when they married (that came out a few episodes ago). And she doesn't seem to value Carole's opinion with respect to choosing a doctor. Carole has more experience with doctors and hospitals than Bethenny can even imagine. Given a relatively common and benign condition, Bethenny's behavior is embarrassing and shameful.


----------



## slang

If rather watch Betheny's medical storyline than watch Jules's which I don't even believe or care about. 
It's weird to me that Jules called her vagina her perfect "little pistachio". You're a grown woman, call your body parts by their real name, not nick names - especially in front of a doctor.
Not liking Dorinda so much this season, she sat and said NOTHING to defend Lu BUT then ran back and told her everything Ramona said. She's done that all season, playing both sides and tattling on every conversation she's a part of. If she was a real friend to Lu she would have opened her mouth and shut Ramona and Bathenny down when they were talking about Lu, instead like usual she says nothing but runs to repeat the conversation and start trouble


----------



## mama13drama99

Longchamp said:


> I think Bethenny recently had the surgery, but not during taping.
> I still can't get over how bad Carole looks this season.
> Lulu has multiple personalities; so different from last season.



Carole looks AWFUL!!!!  It's the teeth/mouth. That's first and foremost.  But then toss in her stringy, and some times unkept looking hair.  I've never seen her look great fashion wise either.  And that last one is okay.  She's never seemed to want to be a fashionista so I'm cool with that but it does hamper her over all look considering she looks like Skeletor (IMO).


----------



## luckylove

slang said:


> If rather watch Betheny's medical storyline than watch Jules's which I don't even believe or care about.
> It's weird to me that Jules called her vagina her perfect "little pistachio". You're a grown woman, call your body parts by their real name, not nick names - especially in front of a doctor.
> Not liking Dorinda so much this season, she sat and said NOTHING to defend Lu BUT then ran back and told her everything Ramona said. She's done that all season, playing both sides and tattling on every conversation she's a part of. If she was a real friend to Lu she would have opened her mouth and shut Ramona and Bathenny down when they were talking about Lu, instead like usual she says nothing but runs to repeat the conversation and start trouble




I still am confused about how Jules actually injured herself! Can somebody shed some light on this?? I must admit, there is a tiny part of me that wonders (knowing how much stress she is under with her marital issues etc) did she act out and hurt herself intentionally? Regardless, she is definitely going through a great deal and will need a lot  of support from doctors and therapists etc to get through this time.

Regarding the playing both sides etc... I think they are all doing this to some degree and each one is talking behind others backs.  There seems to be no loyalty among these "friends."


----------



## slang

luckylove said:


> I still am confused about how Jules actually injured herself! Can somebody shed some light on this?? I must admit, there is a tiny part of me that wonders (knowing how much stress she is under with her marital issues etc) did she act out and hurt herself intentionally? Regardless, she is definitely going through a great deal and will need a lot  of support from doctors and therapists etc to get through this time.
> 
> Regarding the playing both sides etc... I think they are all doing this to some degree and each one is talking behind others backs.  There seems to be no loyalty among these "friends."



Yeah they all talk behind each other's backs but at least some of the other ladies will voice their opinion. Like when Sonja & Ramona took dance lessons and Ramona started talking about Lu, Sonja didn't just nod her head like Dirinda does, she disagreed with Ramona and voiced an opinion.
Dorinda also was quick to run back to Sonja to tell her the ladies voted for her not to go to Mexico but conviently forgot to tell her that she also voted for her not to go on the trip too!


----------



## Love Of My Life

These are really a group of women that fit the definition of dysfunctional to a "T"

What kind of friends do what these girls do to each other? The gossip that goes back &
forth to incendiate each other is out of control.

What Sonja said to LuAnn about Tom for the past ten years & how Lu responded is not
very respectful or caring about a friend.

It's like a cat fight every week...the show doesn't hold or have the interest that it once did
& the women portray themselves not in a positive manner...


----------



## pursegrl12

so Lu's the cokehead, right? I mean, if this past episode didn't prove it, I don't know what would....


----------



## lulilu

slang said:


> If rather watch Betheny's medical storyline than watch Jules's which I don't even believe or care about.
> It's weird to me that Jules called her vagina her perfect "little pistachio". You're a grown woman, call your body parts by their real name, not nick names - especially in front of a doctor.
> Not liking Dorinda so much this season, she sat and said NOTHING to defend Lu BUT then ran back and told her everything Ramona said. She's done that all season, playing both sides and tattling on every conversation she's a part of. If she was a real friend to Lu she would have opened her mouth and shut Ramona and Bathenny down when they were talking about Lu, instead like usual she says nothing but runs to repeat the conversation and start trouble



I winced when I heard Jules too.  I also think I heard her say she wanted her vagina to look like a 16 year old girl.  Uh, can you say eating disorder?



luckylove said:


> I still am confused about how Jules actually injured herself! Can somebody shed some light on this?? I must admit, there is a tiny part of me that wonders (knowing how much stress she is under with her marital issues etc) did she act out and hurt herself intentionally? Regardless, she is definitely going through a great deal and will need a lot  of support from doctors and therapists etc to get through this time.
> 
> Regarding the playing both sides etc... I think they are all doing this to some degree and each one is talking behind others backs.  There seems to be no loyalty among these "friends."



I don't think anyone ever really explained why and where Jules was climbing in a window and how she got so injured.  She was rattling off all the pain killers she had in her purse and unfortunately people who want drugs are know to injure themselves to get prescriptions.


----------



## GoGlam

hotshot said:


> These are really a group of women that fit the definition of dysfunctional to a "T"
> 
> What kind of friends do what these girls do to each other? The gossip that goes back &
> forth to incendiate each other is out of control.
> 
> What Sonja said to LuAnn about Tom for the past ten years & how Lu responded is not
> very respectful or caring about a friend.
> 
> It's like a cat fight every week...the show doesn't hold or have the interest that it once did
> & the women portray themselves not in a positive manner...



A lot of women are actually like this deep down... Especially when you add in the concept of competing for screen time and keeping your high paying reality tv job, those qualities would come right out.

The difference in "real life" is that we don't see how others are speaking about us to our other friends and people that we don't know.  We also don't have people actively egging us on about our feelings on what so and so said (which is what the producers do in reality tv).


----------



## chowlover2

GoGlam said:


> A lot of women are actually like this deep down... Especially when you add in the concept of competing for screen time and keeping your high paying reality tv job, those qualities would come right out.
> 
> The difference in "real life" is that we don't see how others are speaking about us to our other friends and people that we don't know.  We also don't have people actively egging us on about our feelings on what so and so said (which is what the producers do in reality tv).


Have you seen Unreal? It's about a " Batchelor " type dating show, but basically nails reality TV in general. Much better watching than this nonsense. I think this is my last year of RHoNY...


----------



## sgj99

pinky7129 said:


> I'm rewatching last weeks episode and I'm in awe oh how Brynn would be if "she always had to be with them" aka her father and grandparents. They love her! Why would you take that away from a child?!



and they are more grounded and sane than Bethanny.  i think she'd be better off with them than she is with her mom.


----------



## sgj99

Jules said she injured herself crawling through a window.  What in the blazes with her looking at herself with the mirror while a film crew is there???  and they had to blur the mirror so her girl parts wouldn't be televised!!!


----------



## RueMonge

Ramona is so unlike the past seasons.  She seems calm and normal. Being happily single must agree with her. 
I call it a brassiere too. My grandmother used that word with a blush, and I like it because my kids are mortified when I say it. I never thought I would like or understand Ramona, but here we are. 

Luann doesn't seem to be particularly self aware.  Really? This ten minute wonder soulmate causes her no concern?
And when friends who have know him longer than she has raise red flags she dismisses this as jealousy? She's headed for a big fall.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I hate this season so far. 
I am sick of Bethany and SkinnyGirl.
I don't want hear anymore about what is going down below the waist of these women.
Right now I'm only enjoying watching Lu and her attitude of  I don't give a flying F about anyone and anything anymore.  I hope it is the real thing with Tom for her sake.  
Interesting that Carole was polite to Luann at the dinner when Lu told her about her engagement.  Wonder if I Carole got the memo from Eileen (that nagging continuously for an apology does not endear you to viewers).


----------



## DiorT

Carole looks like she smells and Sonja's house looks like it smells of dog pee/poo.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> and they are more grounded and sane than Bethanny.  i think she'd be better off with them than she is with her mom.



Me too. That poor child is going to grow up and all this nonsense is going to be all over the Internet. And the worst part is there is no need for it. She has the $$$ now that she could live a quiet life. I think that is why I am fed up with her. Very different from the first few seasons of RHoNY and Bethenny Ever After...


----------



## chowlover2

CanuckBagLover said:


> I hate this season so far.
> I am sick of Bethany and SkinnyGirl.
> I don't want hear anymore about what is going down below the waist of these women.
> Right now I'm only enjoying watching Lu and her attitude of  I don't give a flying F about anyone and anything anymore.  I hope it is the real thing with Tom for her sake.
> Interesting that Carole was polite to Luann at the dinner when Lu told her about her engagement.  Wonder if I Carole got the memo from Eileen (that nagging continuously for an apology does not endear you to viewers).



Agreed! Hope it works out for Lu, she looks and seems really happy. Thank goodness Carole put on her big girl panties and finally acted like an adult with Lu.


----------



## chowlover2

DiorT said:


> Carole looks like she smells and Sonja's house looks like it smells of dog pee/poo.



I imagine Sonja's home smells too! 

Sonja reminds me of Miss Havisham in Great Expectations. Living in the past, her glory days as Lady Morgan.


----------



## luckylove

chowlover2 said:


> I imagine Sonja's home smells too!
> 
> Sonja reminds me of Miss Havisham in Great Expectations. Living in the past, her glory days as Lady Morgan.



OMG! Yes on the Havisham reference!! It has been quite awhile since I read Great Expectations, but Sonja does evoke some of that same imagery!


----------



## slang

Loved Carole's personalized Goyard St Louis tote she was carrying when she went to Bethenny's house. I saw it was the black bag but didn't catch stripe and initial colours (I think red & green?).
I love a love hate relationship with that bag. I want it every time I see someone carry it and then I go off it when I read about the quality issues...


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> and they are more grounded and sane than Bethanny.  i think she'd be better off with them than she is with her mom.


Also their little girl seems really sweet and easy going (from what we've seen) and that is a characteristic she got from his side of the family. 

Beth should be grateful her little girl has a nice disposition. She could have been high strung, like her mother.


----------



## Givenchy18

Unpopular opinion: I think Carole is the "classiest" housewife, by far.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Givenchy18 said:


> Unpopular opinion: I think Carole is the "classiest" housewife, by far.



Think Carole is the most well behaved out of all the girls... but they don't meet my definition of being "classy"


----------



## needloub

So, Luann is self-absorbed if she is talking about the new love in her life, but incessantly talking about Skinny Girl is not? I'm confused.  If people are talking about something good about themselves, shouldn't they start with "I"?  Good grief...all I see are a bunch of girls that constantly talk about each other.


----------



## coconutsboston

lulilu said:


> I winced when I heard Jules too.  *I also think I heard her say she wanted her vagina to look like a 16 year old girl.  Uh, can you say eating disorder?*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone ever really explained why and where Jules was climbing in a window and how she got so injured.  She was rattling off all the pain killers she had in her purse and unfortunately people who want drugs are know to injure themselves to get prescriptions.


You heard correctly.  

I really want to know about the window climbing too!  

When I heard her name Lidocaine, that seemed VERY E.D., but for bulimia since it numbs the throat.  That's just a random thing to have an ongoing prescription for.  I don't think it would be too far off to conjecture that she is perhaps injuring to obtain the meds - a ripped vajay from climbing in a window isn't the most sane or common injury...


----------



## cdtracing

coconutsboston said:


> You heard correctly.
> 
> I really want to know about the window climbing too!
> 
> When I heard her name Lidocaine, that seemed VERY E.D., but for bulimia since it numbs the throat.  That's just a random thing to have an ongoing prescription for.  I don't think it would be too far off to conjecture that she is perhaps injuring to obtain the meds - a ripped vajay from climbing in a window isn't the most sane or common injury...



I never understood any of that.  What in the world would she need to be climbing in or out of a window for?  Surely, she knows how to use a door.....I don't think she was trying to escape a burning building.  Just never understood the need of someone who is suppose to be upper class & wealthy to crawl through a window.  Makes me think she was up to something illegal.


----------



## coconutsboston

cdtracing said:


> I never understood any of that.  What in the world would she need to be climbing in or out of a window for?  Surely, she knows how to use a door.....I don't think she was trying to escape a burning building.  Just never understood the need of someone who is suppose to be upper class & wealthy to crawl through a window.  Makes me think she was up to something illegal.


A very broken window, OR a window that she broke, at that!


----------



## Cherrasaki

pinky7129 said:


> I'm rewatching last weeks episode and I'm in awe oh how Brynn would be if "she always had to be with them" aka her father and grandparents. They love her! Why would you take that away from a child?!



I noticed that too.  And it wasn't a very nice thing to say. Does she think she will gain sympathy by bashing them on tv or is she still so angry and bitter about the divorce that she doesn't care what comes out of her mouth?  Her daughter will grow up to see the nasty things she's said on the show.  Even her verbal attacks on Luanne were unwarranted. Say what you will about Luanne but she usually does know how to behave in front of the other women and she does keep her cool in those types of situations. As opposed to Bethenny who was acting like a rabid dog.  Don't understand why she feels the need to be so mean all of the time. It's not that entertaining.


----------



## pink1

The only theory I have on the window......she smokes cigarettes.  Maybe she went out a window to smoke.  Then fell sneaking back in?!  That's all I can come up with lol.


----------



## lucywife

Cherrasaki said:


> I noticed that too. And it wasn't a very nice thing to say


 I can only imagine what she says about her ex and his parents off camera. 

Funny comments about Jules and I agree, she said about her crawling through the window like it's something she does all the time  Hilarious how Dorinda refused to see Jules pictures in pizza place. "No! I don't want to see the pictures!"


----------



## cdtracing

lucywife said:


> I can only imagine what she says about her ex and his parents off camera.
> 
> Funny comments about Jules and I agree, she said about her crawling through the window like it's something she does all the time  Hilarious how Dorinda refused to see Jules pictures in pizza place. "No! I don't want to see the pictures!"



Why would you show people pictures of your lady parts in a restaurant in the first place?  In fact, why would you show anyone pictures of your lady parts at all?
I sure wouldn't want to see them.


----------



## Graw

Jules unloads on Bethany next episode so we will see how her fate was sealed not to be cast next season. I love Dorinda without John!  She is happy, glows and doesn't have drama in every scene.


----------



## luckylove

cdtracing said:


> Why would you show people pictures of your lady parts in a restaurant in the first place?  In fact, why would you show anyone pictures of your lady parts at all?
> I sure wouldn't want to see them.



Not in a million years would I show people this, nor talk about it on national TV.  It had to be the pain meds/alcohol???  Seriously, who forces photos of their injured privates on their friends at a dinner party??  Yet, overall, I do have empathy for Jules and think she is going through a very difficult time.


----------



## millivanilli

junqueprincess said:


> Why does this sound so strange. Last people on earth I believe would trade in luxury for a quiet life on a farm. He worked in hotels and she for Victoria Secret- bragging about ST Barth's and labels- it screams BS.


Agree it is total BS. I traded a "normal- so not even luxury life with beeing a farmer and literally couldn't stand it any longer.  Living a farmers life might be funny in your head (we call it Bullerbü-phantasy) but in real life it is hard hard hard work and sometimes it is pure cruelty if you want to survive. I don't believe any word. Might be that she lives in the near of a trea or an acre, but that is not living on a farm. Living on a farm includes at least bringing animals to the slaughterhouse if you have animals on your farm(esp. chicken ) or working heavy machines, diggin in the mud, always wearing dirty clothes (believe me, I've been there, you enter the barns with "good clothes" only once)having no spare minute not even on sunday or Christmas, working really really hard, hving nobody around talking to you about normal stuff, meeting the cow's end more than once, always running short as heavy machines are extremely expensive (more than a Ferrari), fighting with authorities, no I don't believe one single word.... After 5 years I had a severe burnout and moved back to civilication. 

So, sorry, Alex, but what you are taking about is is extended gardening- best case. Watching sheeps of your neighbour won't make you a farmer. It takes more to be a farmer.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> Why would you show people pictures of your lady parts in a restaurant in the first place?  In fact, why would you show anyone pictures of your lady parts at all?
> I sure wouldn't want to see them.


I know!!  Its like Jules had nothing else to talk about.


----------



## Jayne1

millivanilli said:


> Agree it is total BS. I traded a "normal- so not even luxury life with beeing a farmer and literally couldn't stand it any longer.  Living a farmers life might be funny in your head (we call it Bullerbü-phantasy) but in real life it is hard hard hard work and sometimes it is pure cruelty if you want to survive. I don't believe any word. Might be that she lives in the near of a trea or an acre, but that is not living on a farm. Living on a farm includes at least bringing animals to the slaughterhouse if you have animals on your farm(esp. chicken ) or working heavy machines, diggin in the mud, always wearing dirty clothes (believe me, I've been there, you enter the barns with "good clothes" only once)having no spare minute not even on sunday or Christmas, working really really hard, hving nobody around talking to you about normal stuff, meeting the cow's end more than once, always running short as heavy machines are extremely expensive (more than a Ferrari), fighting with authorities, no I don't believe one single word.... After 5 years I had a severe burnout and moved back to civilication.
> 
> So, sorry, Alex, but what you are taking about is is extended gardening- best case. Watching sheeps of your neighbour won't make you a farmer. It takes more to be a farmer.


Fascinating - thanks for the lengthy response!


----------



## millivanilli

slang said:


> Loved Carole's personalized Goyard St Louis tote she was carrying when she went to Bethenny's house. I saw it was the black bag but didn't catch stripe and initial colours (I think red & green?).
> I love a love hate relationship with that bag. I want it every time I see someone carry it and then I go off it when I read about the quality issues...


 me too! I woke up at the moment the Goyardbag appeared. Saw it in RL today at the airport- hmm not quite sure about it. Love it. Don't love it. Love it. Don't love it. Ok that is very french.


----------



## millivanilli

Givenchy18 said:


> Unpopular opinion: I think Carole is the "classiest" housewife, by far.


ok, why?

Sorry, I read: the most houswify houwsive.
classy has two meaning in my language: classy like having class and classy for typical.


----------



## millivanilli

coconutsboston said:


> You heard correctly.
> 
> I really want to know about the window climbing too!
> 
> When I heard her name Lidocaine, that seemed VERY E.D., but for bulimia since it numbs the throat.  That's just a random thing to have an ongoing prescription for.  I don't think it would be too far off to conjecture that she is perhaps injuring to obtain the meds - a ripped vajay from climbing in a window isn't the most sane or common injury...




yeah but I have to step in for again- I had that once, riding a mens bicycle and.... well wo don't want to talk about it. It hurt like hell, but I never went seeing a doctor. Sorry, this is everything I would ever explaing or tell in public. No fotos involved, no fruits and no nuts. I literally fainted at the "holes"- comment from her. That was really - sorry I am too old for those comments.


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> I love a love hate relationship with that bag. I want it every time I see someone carry it and then I go off it when I read about the quality issues...


 same here. I don't like that everyone and their brother carries it. Moynat Cabas is an option.


----------



## lucywife

I don't think Carole is classy. Classy comparing to the rest of the cast-yes, maybe.


----------



## junqueprincess

cdtracing said:


> I never understood any of that.  What in the world would she need to be climbing in or out of a window for?  Surely, she knows how to use a door.....I don't think she was trying to escape a burning building.  Just never understood the need of someone who is suppose to be upper class & wealthy to crawl through a window.  Makes me think she was up to something illegal.



She was probably going to smoke on the fire escape- only explanation I can think of. We saw her smoking in the Berkshires.


----------



## lulilu

junqueprincess said:


> She was probably going to smoke on the fire escape- only explanation I can think of. We saw her smoking in the Berkshires.



I never thought of this but I bet you are right!


----------



## mama13drama99

lulilu said:


> I never thought of this but I bet you are right!



Me too. It's a great theory.


----------



## luckylove

junqueprincess said:


> She was probably going to smoke on the fire escape- only explanation I can think of. We saw her smoking in the Berkshires.



That would make sense!! Funny, I feel better now hearing some sort of plausible explanation for what might have happened.


----------



## JNH14

I am literally sick of all of them being so rude and unkind to their "friends"...if they treat their friends this way-what are they like with other acquaintances? Something is wrong with our society today that we accept this as appropriate behavior. Sorry, maybe in light of what happened last night in Dallas this all seems so trite and ridiculous. [emoji22]


----------



## missyb

lucywife said:


> same here. I don't like that everyone and their brother carries it. Moynat Cabas is an option.



I agree. My friends have the St. Louis tote and they are wearing so poorly. Not worth the money


----------



## mama13drama99

For weeks I have been cringing every freaking time Sonja speaks about the Tipsy Girl thing. She's insane to feel that Bethany is her friend. It's like she just gushing over her despite the way she treated her. "...I just don't want to do anything to make things worse..." WTF? I hope it's editing because sober or not, it's pathetic at best!


----------



## needloub

mama13drama99 said:


> For weeks I have been cringing every freaking time Sonja speaks about the Tipsy Girl thing. She's insane to feel that Bethany is her friend. It's like she just gushing over her despite the way she treated her. "...I just don't want to do anything to make things worse..." WTF? I hope it's editing because sober or not, it's pathetic at best!



I totally agree...I wish she would just say I like the name and the prospects of this business venture, and I don't care if you don't.  And then walk away...


----------



## Love Of My Life

JNH14 said:


> I am literally sick of all of them being so rude and unkind to their "friends"...if they treat their friends this way-what are they like with other acquaintances? Something is wrong with our society today that we accept this as appropriate behavior. Sorry, maybe in light of what happened last night in Dallas this all seems so trite and ridiculous. [emoji22]



You are so right.. These women are terribly unfiltered, have no decorum, show & tell with their body parts & just getting a bit tired of
so much inappropriate, mean spirited, jealousy & bad behavior..


----------



## Givenchy18

lucywife said:


> I don't think Carole is classy. Classy comparing to the rest of the cast-yes, maybe.



Yes, I think that is what I meant to say[emoji23] The women on the show think that their wealth compensates for their childish behavior (cough, Ramona), but Carole seems to think that way the least out of the group.


----------



## Givenchy18

millivanilli said:


> ok, why?
> 
> Sorry, I read: the most houswify houwsive.
> classy has two meaning in my language: classy like having class and classy for typical.



I guess that I should've expanded. She is the classiest in that she is not as crass and is much more refined in her behavior than the other women in the cast.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think Jules lives in the penthouse of her building.  She was probably out on the terrace and maybe it was more convenient to climb back through a window rather than go to the door.  She's tall so it should be easy.  Just a thought.


----------



## Galinda

millivanilli said:


> Agree it is total BS. I traded a "normal- so not even luxury life with beeing a farmer and literally couldn't stand it any longer.  Living a farmers life might be funny in your head (we call it Bullerbü-phantasy) but in real life it is hard hard hard work and sometimes it is pure cruelty if you want to survive. I don't believe any word. Might be that she lives in the near of a trea or an acre, but that is not living on a farm. Living on a farm includes at least bringing animals to the slaughterhouse if you have animals on your farm(esp. chicken ) or working heavy machines, diggin in the mud, always wearing dirty clothes (believe me, I've been there, you enter the barns with "good clothes" only once)having no spare minute not even on sunday or Christmas, working really really hard, hving nobody around talking to you about normal stuff, meeting the cow's end more than once, always running short as heavy machines are extremely expensive (more than a Ferrari), fighting with authorities, no I don't believe one single word.... After 5 years I had a severe burnout and moved back to civilication.
> 
> So, sorry, Alex, but what you are taking about is is extended gardening- best case. Watching sheeps of your neighbour won't make you a farmer. It takes more to be a farmer.


----------



## Galinda

millivanilli said:


> Agree it is total BS. I traded a "normal- so not even luxury life with beeing a farmer and literally couldn't stand it any longer.  Living a farmers life might be funny in your head (we call it Bullerbü-phantasy) but in real life it is hard hard hard work and sometimes it is pure cruelty if you want to survive. I don't believe any word. Might be that she lives in the near of a trea or an acre, but that is not living on a farm. Living on a farm includes at least bringing animals to the slaughterhouse if you have animals on your farm(esp. chicken ) or working heavy machines, diggin in the mud, always wearing dirty clothes (believe me, I've been there, you enter the barns with "good clothes" only once)having no spare minute not even on sunday or Christmas, working really really hard, hving nobody around talking to you about normal stuff, meeting the cow's end more than once, always running short as heavy machines are extremely expensive (more than a Ferrari), fighting with authorities, no I don't believe one single word.... After 5 years I had a severe burnout and moved back to civilication.
> 
> So, sorry, Alex, but what you are taking about is is extended gardening- best case. Watching sheeps of your neighbour won't make you a farmer. It takes more to be a farmer.


----------



## Galinda

Simon has mentioned that their home is on a one-acre plot. The article incorrectly states that they are currently living in the "stunning two-story rural home with a pool and picturesque views of the Australian countryside". They rented the house in the photographs that accompany the article for their first year in Australia and recently purchased a modest house with a one-acre plot.


----------



## Cherrasaki

mama13drama99 said:


> For weeks I have been cringing every freaking time Sonja speaks about the Tipsy Girl thing. She's insane to feel that Bethany is her friend. It's like she just gushing over her despite the way she treated her. "...I just don't want to do anything to make things worse..." WTF? I hope it's editing because sober or not, it's pathetic at best!



I agree. Sonja 100% knows who to suck up to because she isn't that dumb.  On another note  Jules husband always seemed aloof and vacant on the show.   And Jules is 35 yrs old? I thought she was in her 40s.


----------



## sheanabelle

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, so she comes from money?  There have been stories about her declaring bankruptcy in her younger years.



Her parents live in a very ritzy country club community in Boca Raton. Not sure about the bankruptcy part.


----------



## mama13drama99

Cherrasaki said:


> I agree. Sonja 100% knows who to suck up to because she isn't that dumb.  On another note  Jules husband always seemed aloof and vacant on the show.   And Jules is 35 yrs old? I thought she was in her 40s.



I thought the same.  Perhaps it's the result of smoking.  It doesn't awful things to skin.  

Sonja just doesn't get how bad she looks groveling and going on about it's not Bethany who's mad but it's the other girls stirring the pot.  Even after filming, she was on WWHL and it was as if she's put her own self under contract to not say one negative things against Bethany.  Bethany has trashed that girl to no end.  She has to have seen it and heard about it. Maybe she needs the Bravo money that much and badly that she'll overlook Bethany berating her to keep the job.  It's sad.


----------



## missyb

sheanabelle said:


> Her parents live in a very ritzy country club community in Boca Raton. Not sure about the bankruptcy part.



They actually live in Addison Reserve in Delray not Boca.


----------



## Sassys

I was washing the very first season when Bethenny kept stating she was broke. Yet, she mentioned to a friend that her cleaning lady didn't need to come because she was rarely home. How does a broke person have a cleaning lady?


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I was washing the very first season when Bethenny kept stating she was broke. Yet, she mentioned to a friend that her cleaning lady didn't need to come because she was rarely home. How does a broke person have a cleaning lady?


Because she's full of it! I remember an episode after she sold to Jim Beam and she went out to Colorado to promote a new liquor. When she was there she said she used to come out with a boyfriend and then stay over a few days to snowboard. Maybe the boyfriend footed the hotel bill, but there are lift tickets and other things to buy. Winter sports and resorts are pricey not to mention airfare. You need money to do this. Her version of being broke vs ours is very different. I admire her moxie, but as crappy as her parents were they shipped her to a private school where she got a good education and could make something of herself. When you are hanging out with the likes of Jill Zarin of course you feel poor. But living on the Upper East Side, I think not. 

I miss her from the early days very much. I was really rooting for her then, now I feel as if the money has gone to her head.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I miss Jill!!!!


----------



## JNH14

What's the background on Bethanny's shixxy life? That's all she whines about...couldn't have been that bad being sent to private schools. If it was so awful then she ought to be grateful that her daughter has a loving father and caring grandparents.


----------



## Jayne1

Sophie-Rose said:


> I miss Jill!!!!


I miss her too.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sophie-Rose said:


> I miss Jill!!!!


I do too!


----------



## lucywife

JNH14 said:


> What's the background on Bethanny's shixxy life? That's all she whines about...couldn't have been that bad being sent to private schools. If it was so awful then she ought to be grateful that her daughter has a loving father and caring grandparents.


 makes me wonder if anything she said was true.


----------



## Creativelyswank

JNH14 said:


> What's the background on Bethanny's shixxy life? That's all she whines about...couldn't have been that bad being sent to private schools. If it was so awful then she ought to be grateful that her daughter has a loving father and caring grandparents.


Yes, because having the money to go to private schools insulates one from abuse. Great logic.


----------



## JNH14

I asked the question because I don't know what her story is...I figured if she was sent to a private school her parents had some money. I didn't need your snippy response when I asked what her background was. [emoji13]


----------



## caitlin1214

millivanilli said:


> Agree it is total BS. I traded a "normal- so not even luxury life with beeing a farmer and literally couldn't stand it any longer.  Living a farmers life might be funny in your head (we call it Bullerbü-phantasy) but in real life it is hard hard hard work and sometimes it is pure cruelty if you want to survive. I don't believe any word. Might be that she lives in the near of a trea or an acre, but that is not living on a farm. Living on a farm includes at least bringing animals to the slaughterhouse if you have animals on your farm(esp. chicken ) or working heavy machines, diggin in the mud, always wearing dirty clothes (believe me, I've been there, you enter the barns with "good clothes" only once)having no spare minute not even on sunday or Christmas, working really really hard, hving nobody around talking to you about normal stuff, meeting the cow's end more than once, always running short as heavy machines are extremely expensive (more than a Ferrari), fighting with authorities, no I don't believe one single word.... After 5 years I had a severe burnout and moved back to civilication.
> 
> So, sorry, Alex, but what you are taking about is is extended gardening- best case. Watching sheeps of your neighbour won't make you a farmer. It takes more to be a farmer.



Well said. My cousin married the daughter of beef cattle farmer. Before the wedding, it was family news that the cows were slaughtered for the wedding dinner. 

As a wedding present, her parents gave them a piece of their property to build a house on. When it was finished, the family was invited everyone over for brunch. 

Their property is such that we can watch cattle walking around in the backyard. The brunch happened during cattle mating season, so to avoid any, um, "shows," her dad took all the males onto his property and left the females at my cousin's house. 

At some point each year, the babies are separated from the mothers, and my cousin's mother in law has to leave because she doesn't want to be around for that. (I don't blame her. I wouldn't, either.)

I don't see all that goes on at the beef cattle farm, but there's a lot more to it than watching cows in the backyard.


----------



## Creativelyswank

JNH14 said:


> That's all she whines about...couldn't have been that bad being sent to private schools. .


This is a judgment not a question. I'm sure you didn't need my response but  I find the notion that money buys happiness absurd and insulting to those who have been raised by neglectful parents to think that solves any issues. It's up there with "it was only 20 minutes".


----------



## Creativelyswank

Creativelyswank said:


> This is a judgment not a question. I'm sure you didn't need my response but  I find the notion that money buys happiness absurd and insulting to those who have been raised by neglectful parents to think that solves any issues. It's up there with "it was only 20 minutes".


*Let me clarify, your background does not determine if you were a victim anymore than does wearing a short skirt negate rape. This is disgusting thinking.


----------



## JNH14

Once again wasn't looking for your opinion-I asked what happened to her that her life was so bad.  You're wound up over you're idea of what you think I meant. Give it a rest-you're comments about rape have NOTHING to do with what I think or I feel. That is disgusting.


----------



## Crystalina

JNH14 said:


> Once again wasn't looking for your opinion-I asked what happened to her that her life was so bad.  You're wound up over you're idea of what you think I meant. Give it a rest-you're comments about rape have NOTHING to do with what I think or I feel. That is disgusting.



Well said!!!! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Creativelyswank

JNH14 said:


> Once again wasn't looking for your opinion-I asked what happened to her that her life was so bad.  You're wound up over you're idea of what you think I meant. Give it a rest-you're comments about rape have NOTHING to do with what I think or I feel. That is disgusting.


You certainly have the right not to agree with my opinion but you do not get to dictate whether or not I express it. I understand clearly what you said, regurgitating it louder doesn't make it less deplorable.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Saying the her childhood wasn't bad because she her parents had the money to send her to boarding school is like saying date rape isn't bad because the rapist paid for a room at a nice hotel. Money doesn't negate bad behavior period. Sorry you don't like the analogy, but your view is every bit as dangerous to women.


----------



## cdtracing

chowlover2 said:


> Because she's full of it! I remember an episode after she sold to Jim Beam and she went out to Colorado to promote a new liquor. When she was there she said she used to come out with a boyfriend and then stay over a few days to snowboard. Maybe the boyfriend footed the hotel bill, but there are lift tickets and other things to buy. Winter sports and resorts are pricey not to mention airfare. You need money to do this. *Her version of being broke vs ours is very different.* I admire her moxie, but as crappy as her parents were they shipped her to a private school where she got a good education and could make something of herself. When you are hanging out with the likes of Jill Zarin of course you feel poor. But living on the Upper East Side, I think not.
> 
> I miss her from the early days very much. I was really rooting for her then, now I feel as if the money has gone to her head.



Remember, this is also the woman who claimed to be homeless all while living in a 5 star hotel suite.  Yes, her definition of broke & poor is not what reality is.


----------



## mama13drama99

Creativelyswank said:


> Saying the her childhood wasn't bad because she her parents had the money to send her to boarding school is like saying date rape isn't bad because the rapist paid for a room at a nice hotel. Money doesn't negate bad behavior period. Sorry you don't like the analogy, but your view is every bit as dangerous to women.



Tried to PM you, or start a conversation, but it seems as though you blocked me.


----------



## cdtracing

Bottom line, as far as I'm concerned, is that Bethenny chooses to be a victim.  She's a victim of her parents, she's a victim of her childhood, she's a victim of Jill, she's a victim of John, she's a victim of Sonja & her Tipsey Girl crap, she's a victim of her ex husband & his family, she's a victim of everything that doesn't suit her at any given time.  Her childhood & what ever went on with her parents is water under the bridge & in the past.  Nothing she can do now to change it.  Does childhood experiences mold the person you become? Yes, but if your life has negative connotations because of it, the change has to come from you.  Bethenny doesn't want to change; I think she wants to continue to play "life's victim".  After all, it's gotten her this far with plenty of attention to boot.  I just feel sorry for her daughter.  Obviously, Bethenny will continue the cycle of her upbringing with her daughter instead of choosing to break that cycle & not pass along her own irrational behavior, choices & issues down to Bryn.  JMO


----------



## mama13drama99

cdtracing said:


> Bottom line, as far as I'm concerned, is that Bethenny chooses to be a victim.  She's a victim of her parents, she's a victim of her childhood, she's a victim of Jill, she's a victim of John, she's a victim of Sonja & her Tipsey Girl crap, she's a victim of her ex husband & his family, she's a victim of everything that doesn't suit her at any given time.  Her childhood & what ever went on with her parents is water under the bridge & in the past.  Nothing she can do now to change it.  Does childhood experiences mold the person you become? Yes, but if your life has negative connotations because of it, the change has to come from you.  Bethenny doesn't want to change; I think she wants to continue to play "life's victim".  After all, it's gotten her this far with plenty of attention to boot.  I just feel sorry for her daughter.  Obviously, Bethenny will continue the cycle of her upbringing with her daughter instead of choosing to break that cycle & not pass along her own irrational behavior, choices & issues down to Bryn.  JMO



That was very well said!!!  She absolutely plays the victim.  But seems to have the most prey!  My goodness do I miss Jill.  Wonder what she thinks of all that's gone on.


----------



## cdtracing

mama13drama99 said:


> That was very well said!!!  She absolutely plays the victim.  But seems to have the most prey!  My goodness do I miss Jill.  Wonder what she thinks of all that's gone on.


She plays the victim well& I think she may very well use it as an excuse to attack & berate others.  There would be no way I could every work for or even be around someone like her.  She steam rolls over anyone she perceives as in between her & whatever her current objective is.  I have zero tolerance for anyone who would take that bullying attitude with me.  Life is just too short to allow someone like her to have even a moment of influence in my life.

I'm no fan of Jill Zarin but I would imagine, at this point, she probably feels like she's dodged a bullet.


----------



## Creativelyswank

mama13drama99 said:


> Tried to PM you, or start a conversation, but it seems as though you blocked me.


No, I've never blocked anyone, I think my settings are wonky. I just saw a message from you from a while ago. I'll reply and see if that works to start a dialogue.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> Bottom line, as far as I'm concerned, is that Bethenny chooses to be a victim.  She's a victim of her parents, she's a victim of her childhood, she's a victim of Jill, she's a victim of John, she's a victim of Sonja & her Tipsey Girl crap, she's a victim of her ex husband & his family, she's a victim of everything that doesn't suit her at any given time.  Her childhood & what ever went on with her parents is water under the bridge & in the past.  Nothing she can do now to change it.  Does childhood experiences mold the person you become? Yes, but if your life has negative connotations because of it, the change has to come from you.  Bethenny doesn't want to change; I think she wants to continue to play "life's victim".  After all, it's gotten her this far with plenty of attention to boot.  I just feel sorry for her daughter.  Obviously, Bethenny will continue the cycle of her upbringing with her daughter instead of choosing to break that cycle & not pass along her own irrational behavior, choices & issues down to Bryn.  JMO


Very well said. Totally agree with your comments.


----------



## mama13drama99

Creativelyswank said:


> No, I've never blocked anyone, I think my settings are wonky. I just saw a message from you from a while ago. I'll reply and see if that works to start a dialogue.



Okay.


----------



## JNH14

cdtracing said:


> Bottom line, as far as I'm concerned, is that Bethenny chooses to be a victim.  She's a victim of her parents, she's a victim of her childhood, she's a victim of Jill, she's a victim of John, she's a victim of Sonja & her Tipsey Girl crap, she's a victim of her ex husband & his family, she's a victim of everything that doesn't suit her at any given time.  Her childhood & what ever went on with her parents is water under the bridge & in the past.  Nothing she can do now to change it.  Does childhood experiences mold the person you become? Yes, but if your life has negative connotations because of it, the change has to come from you.  Bethenny doesn't want to change; I think she wants to continue to play "life's victim".  After all, it's gotten her this far with plenty of attention to boot.  I just feel sorry for her daughter.  Obviously, Bethenny will continue the cycle of her upbringing with her daughter instead of choosing to break that cycle & not pass along her own irrational behavior, choices & issues down to Bryn.  JMO



Thank you, CD. My comment asking about her past was really stomped on by Creatively Swank and all I asked is what in her  past was so awful.  It turned into a rant about my being against women which is absolutely ludicrous.  Some people cross the line with their views and accusations.


----------



## slang

JNH14 said:


> Thank you, CD. My comment asking about her past was really stomped on by Creatively Swank and all I asked is what in her  past was so awful.  It turned into a rant about my being against women which is absolutely ludicrous.  Some people cross the line with their views and accusations.



According to Bethenny she had a horrible childhood, parents divorced. Rarely saw her father and in her mother's house there was issues of alcoholism and violence (not against her but between her Mum and various men in her life) Bethenny as a child had to call the police etc during these fights. Basically very unstable and they moved a lot.
Her step father basically confirmed the dysfunction due to addiction issues.
Not sure if she went to private school or not but either way not sure why that would make a difference. Rich parents and poor parents can equally screw up your childhood.


----------



## rockhollow

So many of us have had crappy childhoods, crappy parents - poor or rich - but there comes a time for you to be responsible for your own life.
Bethany should be proud how well she has done - but that hasn't happened. She's all about playing the victim - a role she keeps playing.
The latest - her Fibroids' - life threatening, major surgery, worried about leaving her daughter in the hands of her horrible ex and his family - and then - boom!
Another Doctor's opinion 'to do nothing' - and the whole thing is over.
Typical Bethany.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> According to Bethenny she had a horrible childhood, parents divorced. Rarely saw her father and in her mother's house there was issues of alcoholism and violence (not against her but between her Mum and various men in her life) Bethenny as a child had to call the police etc during these fights. Basically very unstable and they moved a lot.
> Her step father basically confirmed the dysfunction due to addiction issues.
> Not sure if she went to private school or not but either way not sure why that would make a difference. Rich parents and poor parents can equally screw up your childhood.



I agree that rich or poor, parents & environment can screw up kids.  But, IMO, Bethenny uses her childhood as a crutch & an excuse to go through life continuing the disfunction & bad behavior. "Don't blame me, it's my childhood & how I was raised".  She's not the only person from a dusfunctional, abusive family.  Many people come from that same type of background, but don't use it as an excuse for bad behavior expecting everyone to be empathetic & give them a pass.  She has to break that cycle.  Will it be easy?  Hell, no. But if she doesn't,  she will raise her daughter in an equally disfunctional way & the cycle will continue.

You can choose to be a victim of life or you can choose to be a survivor & overcome life's hurdles & take ownership of the direction your life takes.  Bethenny has made the 1st choice & continues to make excuses for her bad behavior & decisions, blaming it all on her past or someone else.  She needs to realize that the world doesn't owe you anything.  You get out of life what you put into it.  She has so much to be proud of & has the ability to raise her daughter into a healthy, well adjusted woman yet she continues to look for obstacles & someone/something to blame it on.  Everytime I see her, the song, Get Over It by the Eagles starts playing in my head.
In fact, the lyrics of this song applies just about all the Housewives in all the franchises!


----------



## slang

cdtracing said:


> I agree that rich or poor, parents & environment can screw up kids.  But, IMO, Bethenny uses her childhood as a crutch & an excuse to go through life continuing the disfunction & bad behavior. "Don't blame me, it's my childhood & how I was raised".  She's not the only person from a dusfunctional, abusive family.  Many people come from that same type of background, but don't use it as an excuse for bad behavior expecting everyone to be empathetic & give them a pass.  She has to break that cycle.  Will it be easy?  Hell, no. But if she doesn't,  she will raise her daughter in an equally disfunctional way & the cycle will continue.
> 
> You can choose to be a victim of life or you can choose to be a survivor & overcome life's hurdles & take ownership of the direction your life takes.  Bethenny has made the 1st choice & continues to make excuses for her bad behavior & decisions, blaming it all on her past or someone else.  She needs to realize that the world doesn't owe you anything.  You get out of life what you put into it.  She has so much to be proud of & has the ability to raise her daughter into a healthy, well adjusted woman yet she continues to look for obstacles & someone/something to blame it on.  Everytime I see her, the song, Get Over It by the Eagles starts playing in my head.
> In fact, the lyrics of this song applies just about all the Housewives in all the franchises!




I don't disagree with you
I was just answering that posters question about her childhood as she asked a couple times


----------



## JNH14

slang said:


> According to Bethenny she had a horrible childhood, parents divorced. Rarely saw her father and in her mother's house there was issues of alcoholism and violence (not against her but between her Mum and various men in her life) Bethenny as a child had to call the police etc during these fights. Basically very unstable and they moved a lot.
> Her step father basically confirmed the dysfunction due to addiction issues.
> Not sure if she went to private school or not but either way not sure why that would make a difference. Rich parents and poor parents can equally screw up your childhood.




Thanks for letting me know-I appreciate your answering my questions. [emoji4]


----------



## slang

JNH14 said:


> Thanks for letting me know-I appreciate your answering my questions. [emoji4]



No problem, I'm not a big Bethenny fan so I don't remember all the details but that's the gist


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> I don't disagree with you
> I was just answering that posters question about her childhood as she asked a couple times



In no way was I questioning your statement & fully understood you were answering a question about B's childhood that was previously asked.  I'm sorry if I wasn't clear in my comment & was misinterpreted.   I'm sure she had a terrible tough childhood, but I think she uses that as an excuse to continue the disfunction instead of taking charge & ownership of her own life to move it in a positive direction.  It's a choice everyone has to make.  The only control you have in life is control over yourself.  You can't control what others do or say but you can control how your respond, reply, & act.  She chooses to wallow in her disfunction, expecting everyone else to be empathetic, yet refuses to offer the same consideration that she expects to others.  Like the song says, "You bit*h about the present & blame it on the past".    I truly believe it's up to the individual to break disfunctional cycles in their lives & remove the negativity.  B is so negative which is hard for me to understand given she has so many positive aspects going on in her life.


----------



## Graw

chowlover2 said:


> Because she's full of it! I remember an episode after she sold to Jim Beam and she went out to Colorado to promote a new liquor. When she was there she said she used to come out with a boyfriend and then stay over a few days to snowboard. Maybe the boyfriend footed the hotel bill, but there are lift tickets and other things to buy. Winter sports and resorts are pricey not to mention airfare. You need money to do this. Her version of being broke vs ours is very different. I admire her moxie, but as crappy as her parents were they shipped her to a private school where she got a good education and could make something of herself. When you are hanging out with the likes of Jill Zarin of course you feel poor. But living on the Upper East Side, I think not.
> 
> I miss her from the early days very much. I was really rooting for her then, now I feel as if the money has gone to her head.



I miss Bethany before she was Queen B.  I constantly root for her when conflict occurs and each time she slaughters mercilessly.   Given her past, which she often mentions, we expect or at least I expect her to have an ounce of compassion for others.  There are more episodes ahead, lets see what happens.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdtracing said:


> I agree that rich or poor, parents & environment can screw up kids.  But, IMO, Bethenny uses her childhood as a crutch & an excuse to go through life continuing the disfunction & bad behavior. "Don't blame me, it's my childhood & how I was raised".  She's not the only person from a dusfunctional, abusive family.  Many people come from that same type of background, but don't use it as an excuse for bad behavior expecting everyone to be empathetic & give them a pass.  She has to break that cycle.  Will it be easy?  Hell, no. But if she doesn't,  she will raise her daughter in an equally disfunctional way & the cycle will continue.
> 
> You can choose to be a victim of life or you can choose to be a survivor & overcome life's hurdles & take ownership of the direction your life takes.  Bethenny has made the 1st choice & continues to make excuses for her bad behavior & decisions, blaming it all on her past or someone else.  She needs to realize that the world doesn't owe you anything.  You get out of life what you put into it.  She has so much to be proud of & has the ability to raise her daughter into a healthy, well adjusted woman yet she continues to look for obstacles & someone/something to blame it on.  Everytime I see her, the song, Get Over It by the Eagles starts playing in my head.
> In fact, the lyrics of this song applies just about all the Housewives in all the franchises!




There are many who come from dysfunctional families who have turned their lives around in a positive way
with or without professional help & Bethanny certainly has had perhaps more challenges than the average person.

She needs help with her behavior & she needs help in letting go of her painful & destructive past & bring
out the person that she has the potential to be.

In many ways think these housewife franchises are very destructive to these women.

LuAnn should focus on her new life with her new man & get away from this show.. It will do her a world
of good.


----------



## luckylove

hotshot said:


> There are many who come from dysfunctional families who have turned their lives around in a positive way
> with or without professional help & Bethanny certainly has had perhaps more challenges than the average person.
> 
> She needs help with her behavior & she needs help in letting go of her painful & destructive past & bring
> out the person that she has the potential to be.
> 
> In many ways think these housewife franchises are very destructive to these women.
> 
> LuAnn should focus on her new life with her new man & get away from this show.. It will do her a world
> of good.



Very well said!


----------



## cdtracing

hotshot said:


> There are many who come from dysfunctional families who have turned their lives around in a positive way
> with or without professional help & Bethanny certainly has had perhaps more challenges than the average person.
> 
> She needs help with her behavior & she needs help in letting go of her painful & destructive past & bring
> out the person that she has the potential to be.
> 
> In many ways think these housewife franchises are very destructive to these women.
> 
> LuAnn should focus on her new life with her new man & get away from this show.. It will do her a world
> of good.



I agree.  Personally, I think all the Housewives would fare much better in their lives if they stopped doing the shows.  All these women are sorry when they're called out on their BS/drama & want forgiveness but they're not really sorry....they're just sorry they got caught & called out.  They can cry all they want & beg forgiveness but, in reality, they're not sorry enough to stop the behavior that's getting them in these situations.  All these women turn a blind eye to ownership & accountability when it comes to their own behavior. 

I, personally, know women who have gone through a lot worse than Bethenny & they don't behave as mean, hateful, & aggressive as she does.  They genuinely work to break the cycle in their lives.  Bethenny could really benefit from intensive therapy but she's not open to it.  That was quite evident from the JOKE sessions she had last season that were nothing more than pretend lip service.  Until she's open & willing to own her behavior & choices & take accountability for her life. she will continue on like she is now.  I think that it's such a sad shame because she's in the position where she could be a positive role model for young women but instead chooses to be negative & mean spirited.  I don't have any daughters but if I did, Bethenny would be the last person I would want them to choose as a role model.


----------



## horse17

Bethanny has a beautiful healthy daughter, more financial flexibility than she ever thought she would have, and she's on a national TV show....granted, this isn't everything in life, but.Im sure she is grateful for this.......I dont know everything about her past, but a lot of people have gone thru a lot worse and have come out just fine.........she needs to stop blaming her $itchy personality as a result of her childhood....


----------



## slyyls

Bethenny is no Oprah, that's for sure.


----------



## Creativelyswank

cdtracing said:


> Bottom line, as far as I'm concerned, is that Bethenny chooses to be a victim.  She's a victim of her parents, she's a victim of her childhood, she's a victim of Jill, she's a victim of John, she's a victim of Sonja & her Tipsey Girl crap, she's a victim of her ex husband & his family, she's a victim of everything that doesn't suit her at any given time.  Her childhood & what ever went on with her parents is water under the bridge & in the past.  Nothing she can do now to change it.  Does childhood experiences mold the person you become? Yes, but if your life has negative connotations because of it, the change has to come from you.  Bethenny doesn't want to change; I think she wants to continue to play "life's victim".  After all, it's gotten her this far with plenty of attention to boot.  I just feel sorry for her daughter.  Obviously, Bethenny will continue the cycle of her upbringing with her daughter instead of choosing to break that cycle & not pass along her own irrational behavior, choices & issues down to Bryn.  JMO[/QUOT



Couldn't agree more and I have voiced the same opinion in the past. Giving credence to the abuse she suffered by no means is absolution for her current behavior.


cdtracing said:


> In no way was I questioning your statement & fully understood you were answering a question about B's childhood that was previously asked.  I'm sorry if I wasn't clear in my comment & was misinterpreted.   I'm sure she had a terrible tough childhood, but I think she uses that as an excuse to continue the disfunction instead of taking charge & ownership of her own life to move it in a positive direction.  It's a choice everyone has to make.  The only control you have in life is control over yourself.  You can't control what others do or say but you can control how your respond, reply, & act.  She chooses to wallow in her disfunction, expecting everyone else to be empathetic, yet refuses to offer the same consideration that she expects to others.  Like the song says, "You bit*h about the present & blame it on the past".    I truly believe it's up to the individual to break disfunctional cycles in their lives & remove the negativity.  B is so negative which is hard for me to understand given she has so many positive aspects going on in her life.


----------



## Creativelyswank

JNH14 said:


> Thank you, CD. My comment asking about her past was really stomped on by Creatively Swank and all I asked is what in her  past was so awful.  It turned into a rant about my being against women which is absolutely ludicrous.  Some people cross the line with their views and accusations.


Thank goodness you have made your self the arbitrator of that line. You missed the point entirely but that is frankly no surprise.
It is amazing that I have called out the women on here for body shaming, fat shaming, sl*t shaming, thinking money overrides abuse, have been told to shut the f up and I'm the one with views over the line. Interesting.


----------



## chowlover2

hotshot said:


> There are many who come from dysfunctional families who have turned their lives around in a positive way
> with or without professional help & Bethanny certainly has had perhaps more challenges than the average person.
> 
> She needs help with her behavior & she needs help in letting go of her painful & destructive past & bring
> out the person that she has the potential to be.
> 
> In many ways think these housewife franchises are very destructive to these women.
> 
> LuAnn should focus on her new life with her new man & get away from this show.. It will do her a world
> of good.


Bravo!


----------



## JNH14

Creativelyswank said:


> Thank goodness you have made your self the arbitrator of that line. You missed the point entirely but that is frankly no surprise.
> It is amazing that I have called out the women on here for body shaming, fat shaming, sl*t shaming, thinking money overrides abuse, have been told to shut the f up and I'm the one with views over the line. Interesting.



It's amazing that you arbitrarily know me and what I think...and frankly I expected no less in your response. I have no prior experience with your comments...nor you with mine. We'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Jayne1

JNH14 said:


> …all I asked is what in her  past was so awful.  It turned into a rant about my being against women which is absolutely ludicrous.  Some people cross the line with their views and accusations.



We used to talk a lot about this when Beth had her own reality show.  She would discuss her upbringing with her shrink and the story kept changing over the years.

She was off and on with her father.  He was a very successful race horse trainer, one of the best, and she did see him, but it seems things went hot and cold with her.  She spoke at his funeral but I read somewhere else she didn't attend, but I think the former is accurate and she did speak.

Beth went to private school and took lavish vacations, but I think she's a lot like her mom, who seemed very difficult, so there was a huge clash there. Two very dramatic, anxious, aggressive, prone to lying types together never goes well.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Bethenny's biological father left her Mom when young and then her Mom married a horse trainer. Am not sure if bio Dad was in horse business or not. Step-Dad provided the education. Bio Dad did nothing for her.


----------



## purseinsanity

luckylove said:


> I still am confused about how Jules actually injured herself! Can somebody shed some light on this?? I must admit, there is a tiny part of me that wonders (knowing how much stress she is under with her marital issues etc) did she act out and hurt herself intentionally? Regardless, she is definitely going through a great deal and will need a lot  of support from doctors and therapists etc to get through this time.
> 
> Regarding the playing both sides etc... I think they are all doing this to some degree and each one is talking behind others backs.  There seems to be no loyalty among these "friends."


She was climbing out a window (not sure why!) and suffered a straddle injury.


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> Why would you show people pictures of your lady parts in a restaurant in the first place?  In fact, why would you show anyone pictures of your lady parts at all?
> I sure wouldn't want to see them.


That was disturbing!  I hesitate to show pictures of my kids for fear of boring/annoying other people.  The thought of showing pictures of my vagina would never come into mind.  (Nor would taking pictures in the first place LOL!)


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> Because she's full of it! I remember an episode after she sold to Jim Beam and she went out to Colorado to promote a new liquor. When she was there she said she used to come out with a boyfriend and then stay over a few days to snowboard. Maybe the boyfriend footed the hotel bill, but there are lift tickets and other things to buy. Winter sports and resorts are pricey not to mention airfare. You need money to do this. Her version of being broke vs ours is very different. I admire her moxie, but as crappy as her parents were they shipped her to a private school where she got a good education and could make something of herself. When you are hanging out with the likes of Jill Zarin of course you feel poor. But living on the Upper East Side, I think not.
> 
> I miss her from the early days very much. I was really rooting for her then, now I feel as if the money has gone to her head.


She was also whining about being poor but had a collection of Birkins.  Poor people have a hard time affording one, much less the amount of Birkins she had even then!


----------



## purseinsanity

cdtracing said:


> Bottom line, as far as I'm concerned, is that Bethenny chooses to be a victim.  She's a victim of her parents, she's a victim of her childhood, she's a victim of Jill, she's a victim of John, she's a victim of Sonja & her Tipsey Girl crap, she's a victim of her ex husband & his family, she's a victim of everything that doesn't suit her at any given time.  Her childhood & what ever went on with her parents is water under the bridge & in the past.  Nothing she can do now to change it.  Does childhood experiences mold the person you become? Yes, but if your life has negative connotations because of it, the change has to come from you.  Bethenny doesn't want to change; I think she wants to continue to play "life's victim".  After all, it's gotten her this far with plenty of attention to boot.  I just feel sorry for her daughter.  Obviously, Bethenny will continue the cycle of her upbringing with her daughter instead of choosing to break that cycle & not pass along her own irrational behavior, choices & issues down to Bryn.  JMO


Well said!


----------



## lulilu

Looks like we are having our own "reality" squabbles here.  It's only a TV show.  I love reading everyone's comments/opinions, but not arguments.


----------



## JNH14

I asked a question-I'm not into squabbles-but I felt I needed to respond to the uncalled for comments. Sorry to bother others.


----------



## sgj99

JNH14 said:


> I asked a question-I'm not into squabbles-but I felt I needed to respond to the uncalled for comments. Sorry to bother others.


i don't think you are squabbling - i think you've been _provoked_ into a negative dialogue.


----------



## JNH14

sgj99 said:


> i don't think you are squabbling - i think you've been _provoked_ into a negative dialogue.



Thank you-I'm not an angry woman. I just stood up for myself! [emoji4]


----------



## lucywife

purseinsanity said:


> She was also whining about being poor but had a collection of Birkins.  Poor people have a hard time affording one, much less the amount of Birkins she had even then!


 yeah, and don't forget the worst case fibroids in humankind history judging by the hours of whining and crying about it.


----------



## Cherrasaki

lucywife said:


> yeah, and don't forget the worst case fibroids in humankind history judging by the hours of whining and crying about it.


Ikr. You'd think she was having some sort of major medical crisis by the way she was acting (and crying).  No one likes to be put under for a surgical procedure but she isn't the first or the last one to do so. Bethenny really does buy into her own B.S. and likes to play up the drama for the cameras.  Like in the car when she was crying about how she has no one and then went on to bash her ex and his family. 

On a side note.. they probably should bring back Heather because at least she wasn't afraid of  Bethenny (probably one of the reasons she isn't on the show right now). Lol


----------



## chowlover2

Cherrasaki said:


> Ikr. You'd think she was having some sort of major medical crisis by the way she was acting (and crying).  No one likes to be put under for a surgical procedure but she isn't the first or the last one to do so. Bethenny really does buy into her own B.S. and likes to play up the drama for the cameras.  Like in the car when she was crying about how she has no one and then went on to bash her ex and his family.
> 
> On a side note.. they probably should bring back Heather because at least she wasn't afraid of  Bethenny (probably one of the reasons she isn't on the show right now). Lol



I miss Heather! 

I love how Bethenny said she was bleeding out of every hole while talking to LuAnn, but I didn't see any blood coming out of her nose or mouth....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

i miss Heather too - she could be bossy but I never felt she was a nasty person and she was no pushover.  I got the imjpression she was not happy filming last season and that she also got a bad edit.


----------



## slang

Heather's said her business partner would no longer allow her to mention her business on air so I guess it didn't make sense to film if you weren't even getting a free plug for your business 
Heather does a lot for charity that never got aired. Looks like she is training now to climb Mount Kilimanjaro for charity in the fall


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> Heather's said her business partner would no longer allow her to mention her business on air so I guess it didn't make sense to film if you weren't even getting a free plug for your business
> Heather does a lot for charity that never got aired. Looks like she is training now to climb Mount Kilimanjaro for charity in the fall


I didn't realize her partner didn't want her to mention her business on the show - but probably just as well the show is just going down hill.  Training to climb Mt Kilmanjaro for charity - wow!


----------



## slang

Ok I just checked out Heather's Twitter and she tweeted 2 days ago that she is no longer involved in her own company and said it was weird but true and then something about justice for yummie tummie
Was she pushed out by her partner?


----------



## beekmanhill

This article sums it up as of about two months ago.   I guess she lost the suit or just dropped out of it.  She seems to have gone on to climbing, etc.   I follow her on Instagram and she always post pics of her and her family and athletic activities.   Wonder why her partner didn't want mention of the product on RHofNY; it was good publicity.

http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...ther-thomson-in-legal-battle-over-her-company


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> This article sums it up as of about two months ago.   I guess she lost the suit or just dropped out of it.  She seems to have gone on to climbing, etc.   I follow her on Instagram and she always post pics of her and her family and athletic activities.   Wonder why her partner didn't want mention of the product on RHofNY; it was good publicity.
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...ther-thomson-in-legal-battle-over-her-company


Wow - sounds nasty.  Heather was on the show for at least a couple of years before her partner decided he didn't the brand associated with RHofNY, if he felt so strongly I wonder why he waited.  It was  good publicity, at least initially, I had never heard of her brand until the show.  I do feel the show has gone down hill  the last couple of seasons - maybe that was a factor?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tom officially comments on his past with Ramona and Sonja - http://www.realitytea.com/2016/07/1...ce-tom-clarifies-dating-history-ramona-sonja/
Basically he says he and Ramona went out a couple of times with friends for dinner and denies ever hooking up with Sonja.  I do believe if he and Ramona went out - it was a couple times and nothing happened.  As for Sonja's claim for being friends with benefits for the past 10 years, I could see her hooking up with him but wouldn't she have been married for at least part of this period?  When did her marriage end?  I hope Tom is the real deal.  I know Luann has her detractors but I generally have liked her, especially these last couple of seasons and so I hope for her sake she's happy and making the right decision.


----------



## luckylove

beekmanhill said:


> This article sums it up as of about two months ago.   I guess she lost the suit or just dropped out of it.  She seems to have gone on to climbing, etc.   I follow her on Instagram and she always post pics of her and her family and athletic activities.   Wonder why her partner didn't want mention of the product on RHofNY; it was good publicity.
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...ther-thomson-in-legal-battle-over-her-company



This article leaves me wondering if he didn't want the camera on him, nor publicity because he was up to something shady with Heather's company.  The cameras would have exposed any potential misdeeds.


----------



## Love Of My Life

luckylove said:


> This article leaves me wondering if he didn't want the camera on him, nor publicity because he was up to something shady with Heather's company.  The cameras would have exposed any potential misdeeds.



He sounds rather slimy this Rothfeld guy.. but Heather not being paid for 18 months that also is not sounding so good either...


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> He sounds rather slimy this Rothfeld guy.. but Heather not being paid for 18 months that also is not sounding so good either...



It doesn't seem to have affected her lifestyle based on her Instagram pictures.  She travels all the time.  Maybe she ended up with a good buyout.  She's on HSN a lot; the brand seemed to do well there.  I suppose that has ended now.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> It doesn't seem to have affected her lifestyle based on her Instagram pictures.  She travels all the time.  Maybe she ended up with a good buyout.  She's on HSN a lot; the brand seemed to do well there.  I suppose that has ended now.


Doesn't her husband have a good job as well? I thought he was some kind VC or Private Equity guy. But  I could be wrong.


----------



## Jayne1

Didn't Dorinda introduce Tom to Lu?  Why aren't the ladies mad at her, if they thought they had something going on with Tom?


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> Doesn't her husband have a good job as well? I thought he was some kind VC or Private Equity guy. But  I could be wrong.



I I thought he was a partner in their business.


----------



## nycmom

He's a director at Cushman & Wakefield


----------



## Sassys

Seriously, why are there so many holes in Carole's sofa? Reality tv for years and you remodeled your apartment, but you can't afford a new sofa?


----------



## slang

Well that sofa is like 50 years old. Isn't it that famous sofa that her MIL once owned
Dorinda has a dark brown sofa that also is covered in holes


----------



## Sassys

Why in the hell is Sonja carrying a purse in her own house. She does this all the time and it makes no damn sense. You are at home; why do you need a purse????


----------



## slang

Jules is mad because she thinks Bethenny and Carole talk behind her back BUT she talks about Bethenny & Carole with Dorinda all the time behind their backs. She's doing it now, geez...
Also she said she wants to be able to talk openly about her eating disorder but when Carole did that and asked her questions then she got mad. So she doesn't want questions to her face or behind her back...


----------



## lucywife

the show should be called Bethenny and the rest. All she talks about is how she was hurt about various things when she behaved like a complete a**hole and then she gives her "forgive and forget" speech. She is the one that needs to be treated like glass because it's impossible to predict what will send her off her rocker (considering that her childhood was the most traumatic one of all imaginable as she reminded us yet again).


----------



## Jayne1

lucywife said:


> the show should be called Bethenny and the rest. All she talks about is how she was hurt about various things when she behaved like a complete a**hole and then she gives her "forgive and forget" speech. She is the one that needs to be treated like glass because it's impossible to predict what will send her off her rocker (considering that her childhood was the most traumatic one of all imaginable as she reminded us yet again).


Well, now that you mention it, Jules agrees with you!

"Since coming into this group, I've often asked myself, "Why is there always yelling and screaming? Why is someone always storming out of the room in tears? Why is someone always being mocked, insulted, judged or left out? *WHAT PLANET ARE WE ON?!" And then it hit me like a meteor: We are on planet Bethenny. Unlike on planet Earth where friendships are formed and shaped through mutual support and encouragement, on planet Bethenny (which is circled 24/7 by a moon named Carole) *it is acceptable for friends to disparage one another behind their backs, to judge, berate and abandon one another on an almost constant basis.
*
Unfamiliar with the customs and rituals on planet Bethenny, I lost my temper "out of nowhere" during a recent visit.* Back on planet Earth, my outburst might have been precipitated by months of dismissive, snide, insensitive comments and scrutiny of everything from a flick of my hair to the the food on my plate and the homes in which I live (how quickly we forget the just plain nasty Hamptons "visit"!* On planet Bethenny, that never happened, I suppose) and months of watching women around me get verbally assaulted. Another thing I quickly discovered during my recent trip to Bethenny was that there is no empathy on this planet, and the popular phrase "zero f---s" literally means "to have zero self-awareness."

Continued here:*
http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou.../julianne-wainstein-we-are-on-planet-bethenny


----------



## Givenchy18

Thoughts from the Last Episode: 

I like Carole, but she is really nasty to Jules. She admits to her mistreatment of her, then talks about how "insane" Jules is for making up "lies" behind her back. 

Ramona is so ridiculously desperate. She tries to incite petty drama just so she can make a cheap buck in an extra scene or two. I can't stand her. 

Dorinda is the only fully honest person on this show. I think that her friendship with Jules is cute!  

Bethenny always has to portray herself as a victim in any situation in which she is called out on being in the wrong. Stop telling people to own up to their mistakes when you refuse to reciprocate the task. 

Luann is okay, but this Tom thing is so annoying to hear about every 5 minutes. 

Why the hell does Sonja have several assistants? Like this is my only comment on her each episode[emoji23][emoji24]


----------



## beekmanhill

nycmom said:


> He's a director at Cushman & Wakefield



Oh, did not know that.  Good, at least he isn't affected financially by her losing her company.   He seemed nice.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Seriously, why are there so many holes in Carole's sofa? Reality tv for years and you remodeled your apartment, but you can't afford a new sofa?


She probably thinks holes are trendy


----------



## BalLVLover

beekmanhill said:


> This article sums it up as of about two months ago.   I guess she lost the suit or just dropped out of it.  She seems to have gone on to climbing, etc.   I follow her on Instagram and she always post pics of her and her family and athletic activities.   Wonder why her partner didn't want mention of the product on RHofNY; it was good publicity.
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...ther-thomson-in-legal-battle-over-her-company



That's sad and I had never heard of her brand before RHONY either. I've come to the conclusion business partnerships are never a good idea. I've see too many fall apart and get nasty. I think it's just better to grow your own business slowly. 




pinky7129 said:


> I'm rewatching last weeks episode and I'm in awe oh how Brynn would be if "she always had to be with them" aka her father and grandparents. They love her! Why would you take that away from a child?!



I thought that was awful too. It was apparent that Jason's parents love Bryn and Jason does too so why would it be her worst nightmare for her to be with them. 

I think B is the one that has the potential to cause her the most damage. She has spent years telling everyone how awful her childhood was and blaming her parents for her problems. I know other people who have had much more serious issues in their childhood that work hard to get on with their lives and have  successful lives. By successful I don't mean just monetary success either. 



Sassys said:


> Seriously, why are there so many holes in Carole's sofa? Reality tv for years and you remodeled your apartment, but you can't afford a new sofa?



It was Lee Radziwill's couch so it might have some sentimental value to her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lucywife said:


> the show should be called Bethenny and the rest. All she talks about is how she was hurt about various things when she behaved like a complete a**hole and then she gives her "forgive and forget" speech. She is the one that needs to be treated like glass because it's impossible to predict what will send her off her rocker (considering that her childhood was the most traumatic one of all imaginable as she reminded us yet again).


I know  I couldn't believe how she turned Jules words and made it all about herself  and how she Jule's eating disorder is too traumatic for her to deal and so she can't be around Jules because her mother had an eating disorder? And that gives her the right to be rude and nasty. WTF?  

That being said, if Jules is throwing up, she shouldn't be on a reality TV show.  She should be getting professional help.  I think last episode she mentioned all the meds she was taking that might explain why she is so inarticulate at times.   I also think producers knew about Jules marriage problems (and all powerful and seeing Bethany has certainly claimed she knew before production started even though they weren't close friends) and her marriage falling apart is slowly being scripted out because yet again comments came up.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Givenchy18 said:


> Thoughts from the Last Episode:
> 
> I like Carole, but she is really nasty to Jules. She admits to her mistreatment of her, then talks about how "insane" Jules is for making up "lies" behind her back.
> 
> Ramona is so ridiculously desperate. She tries to incite petty drama just so she can make a cheap buck in an extra scene or two. I can't stand her.
> 
> Dorinda is the only fully honest person on this show. I think that her friendship with Jules is cute!
> 
> Bethenny always has to portray herself as a victim in any situation in which she is called out on being in the wrong. Stop telling people to own up to their mistakes when you refuse to reciprocate the task.
> 
> Luann is okay, but this Tom thing is so annoying to hear about every 5 minutes.
> 
> Why the hell does Sonja have several assistants? Like this is my only comment on her each episode[emoji23][emoji24]


And why did she have to borrow her brother in law's Butler?  Her dinner party was so desperate and pathetic (including her grand entrance).


----------



## nycmom

Bethenny seems to get worse and worse each episode, she's just miserable and bitter all the time now. I'm really disappointed about Carole and I feel sorry for her if she actually believes all friends talk behind each other's backs...but I guess when your BFF is Bethenny that's true.


----------



## cjy

BalLVLover said:


> That's sad and I had never heard of her brand before RHONY either. I've come to the conclusion business partnerships are never a good idea. I've see too many fall apart and get nasty. I think it's just better to grow your own business slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was awful too. It was apparent that Jason's parents love Bryn and Jason does too so why would it be her worst nightmare for her to be with them.
> 
> I think B is the one that has the potential to cause her the most damage. She has spent years telling everyone how awful her childhood was and blaming her parents for her problems. I know other people who have had much more serious issues in their childhood that work hard to get on with their lives and have  successful lives. By successful I don't mean just monetary success either.
> 
> 
> 
> It was Lee Radziwill's couch so it might have some sentimental value to her.



You can keep a couch and have it recovered.  That's just what I would do.  Fabric does wear out. Nothing wrong with recovering. Just my thoughts.


----------



## beekmanhill

Great blog by Jules.  I wish she were that articulate on the show.  

I laughed when Ramona started talking about the big trip and Bethenny said "I'm not going," twice I think.  And nobody cared.  Even her lackey Carole said nothing.    I suppose Andy paid her a bonus to go after all.


----------



## beekmanhill

cjy said:


> You can keep a couch and have it recovered.  That's just what I would do.  Fabric does wear out. Nothing wrong with recovering. Just my thoughts.



The fabric on the couch is supposed to be worth a fortune, a gift from Lee Radziwill.  Maybe Carole can't afford to recover it in the same fabric or doesn't choose to spend that kind of money on it.


----------



## slang

Carole's couch is some famous designer couch. They talked about it in her first season and is apparently very valuable. She's been offered big money to sell it. I know nothing about furniture designers so the name meant nothing to me when I heard it. It's been featured in a lot of design magazines etc


----------



## slang

nycmom said:


> Bethenny seems to get worse and worse each episode, she's just miserable and bitter all the time now. I'm really disappointed about Carole and I feel sorry for her if she actually believes all friends talk behind each other's backs...but I guess when your BFF is Bethenny that's true.



But all these "friends" do talk about each other behind their backs. We see it every episode, we saw it last night and Jules does it do & Dorinda is the worst!


----------



## Jayne1

BalLVLover said:


> It was Lee Radziwill's couch so it might have some sentimental value to her.





beekmanhill said:


> The fabric on the couch is supposed to be worth a fortune, a gift from Lee Radziwill.  Maybe Carole can't afford to recover it in the same fabric or doesn't choose to spend that kind of money on it.


Yes, it was one of Lee's couches. This one was custom made velvet. It's about 50-60 years old and the velvet was really torn on the arms, which we could see the fist seasons of the show, but her designer patched it with new material.

Carole says it's worth a fortune. The silk velvet tiger material is worth a fortune, that's for sure.

I like that the couch is so faded, I think it looks better than when new and kinda gaudy.

Lee always fascinated me because she lived such an extravagant life, even when she couldn't get anyone to fund it.


----------



## beekmanhill

http://thedesigndaredevil.com/2014/04/carole-radziwills-nyc-apartment/

The story of Carole's couch.

I'm bored with Carole; she seems to be just going through the motions this year.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The tiger velvet is quite gorgeous & very luxurious brand new.. This is really "shabby chic"

All the girls behavior last night was rather disappointing..

Whether the girls are truly happy for LuAnn is questionable but LuAnn is starting a new
life with Tom & would think she would want to keep it private & enjoy this time with Tom
& leave all the negativity & unpleasantness with these women behind...

Bethanny just seems like she is on the "attack" & becoming more defensive than
she needs to be especially with Jules.

Sonja was really a joke & that grand entrance carrying a handbag was just too funny!!


----------



## RueMonge

How many Rocco's does Sonja know that she didn't guess who her date was? That mating dance was fun to watch though. 

Yeah, the handbag was silly, but part of her grand entrance I guess. She must have really been off the rails with her drinking (not just on the show) since her fresh start has been mentioned several times. Good for her.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> http://thedesigndaredevil.com/2014/04/carole-radziwills-nyc-apartment/
> 
> The story of Carole's couch.
> 
> I'm bored with Carole; she seems to be just going through the motions this year.


I love her apartment.  Not too big and too overdone.

Is it in the super coolest neighbourhood?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jayne1 said:


> I love her apartment.  Not too big and too overdone.
> 
> Is it in the super coolest neighbourhood?



The west village is rather cool....for many cooler than the upper east side


----------



## DC-Cutie

See Jules should have never had conversations about her marriage with Bethenny. Because now Bethenny is being tacky talking about the secrets she knows about Jules' marriage. 

Tacky tacky tacky


----------



## JNH14

Tacky describes Bethenny to a "T"!     ^^^^^^


----------



## slang

I must have missed that, when did Bethenney blab about Jules' marriage problems that Jules shared with her?

Jules gives enough away about her marriage problems all on her own. She is always complaining he is late coming home and then jumps in the shower as soon as he gets home. She's said that 3 times now. Also saying he is always on his phone and won't say to who....


----------



## Prufrock613

beekmanhill said:


> http://thedesigndaredevil.com/2014/04/carole-radziwills-nyc-apartment/
> 
> The story of Carole's couch.
> 
> I'm bored with Carole; she seems to be just going through the motions this year.


I agree about Carole.  She's no longer Heather's bestie and her relationship with Adam is not new...so now she is a mother hen & B's minion.  I just don't get it or like it.


----------



## cjy

Sonya wants to be so uptown with her dinner party. We have oyster roasts.  But everyone has a good time!


----------



## RueMonge

slang said:


> I must have missed that, when did Bethenney blab about Jules' marriage problems that Jules shared with her?
> 
> Jules gives enough away about her marriage problems all on her own. She is always complaining he is late coming home and then jumps in the shower as soon as he gets home. She's said that 3 times now. Also saying he is always on his phone and won't say to who....



I don't think you missed it. B is saying NOW that she knew there were problems, but I haven't heard her say anything on the show.


----------



## LeeMiller

Sassys said:


> Seriously, why are there so many holes in Carole's sofa? Reality tv for years and you remodeled your apartment, but you can't afford a new sofa?



Lol.  I thought that two. I have pillows in that fabric, they still make it.   I think she doesn't have that much money.  She seemed so offended just bc Luann said she was moving into a Penthouse.  I think if she didn't care about money she wouldn't have cared.  

I used to like Carolle now she just seems lame to me.  And her boyfriend and her have zero chemistry.


----------



## chowlover2

LeeMiller said:


> Lol.  I thought that two. I have pillows in that fabric, they still make it.   I think she doesn't have that much money.  She seemed so offended just bc Luann said she was moving into a Penthouse.  I think if she didn't care about money she wouldn't have cared.
> 
> I used to like Carolle now she just seems lame to me.  And her boyfriend and her have zero chemistry.


I don't see any chemistry with her and Adam either. I don't think anyone else is asking her out, so there you have it. And I think Adam is just there to promote himself.


----------



## Nahreen

Watching Carols life is a snooze. No beautiful home or clothes to make up for it either.


----------



## GoGlam

LeeMiller said:


> Lol.  I thought that two. I have pillows in that fabric, they still make it.   I think she doesn't have that much money.  She seemed so offended just bc Luann said she was moving into a Penthouse.  I think if she didn't care about money she wouldn't have cared.
> 
> I used to like Carolle now she just seems lame to me.  And her boyfriend and her have zero chemistry.



I agree about the zero chemistry. This last episode especially had me wondering if she can't afford a private chef and this was her way of basically getting one at her disposal whenever she wants.  They both act like he's the hired help.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I must have missed that, when did Bethenney blab about Jules' marriage problems that Jules shared with her?
> 
> Jules gives enough away about her marriage problems all on her own. She is always complaining he is late coming home and then jumps in the shower as soon as he gets home. She's said that 3 times now. Also saying he is always on his phone and won't say to who....



you didn't miss it.  In the talking heads Bethenny made a sly comment that she knew things about Jules' marriage.

IMO, if you are cool with someone and they tell you things in private, then ya'll fall out - don't go disclosing those conversations.  She would HIT THE FAN and probably sue, if someone said something about her marriage to Jason.


----------



## Nahreen

DC-Cutie said:


> you didn't miss it.  In the talking heads Bethenny made a sly comment that she knew things about Jules' marriage.
> 
> IMO, if you are cool with someone and they tell you things in private, then ya'll fall out - don't go disclosing those conversations.  She would HIT THE FAN and probably sue, if someone said something about her marriage to Jason.



Do you think the others had to sign some contract agreeing not to talk about Bethanny and Jasons marriage in order to be on the show? It is so weird that they don't hit back with some marriage dirt when B attacks them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nahreen said:


> Do you think the others had to sign some contract agreeing not to talk about Bethanny and Jasons marriage in order to be on the show? It is so weird that they don't hit back with some marriage dirt when B attacks them.



Oh, I'm sure there was some 'off limit' conversations, her marriage being one of them.  But it's open season on everybody else's marriages/divorces/relationships/issues


----------



## lulilu

LeeMiller said:


> Lol.  I thought that two. I have pillows in that fabric, they still make it.   I think she doesn't have that much money.  She seemed so offended just bc Luann said she was moving into a Penthouse.  I think if she didn't care about money she wouldn't have cared.



I am pretty sure that Carole is the wealthiest HW.  Or close to it.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> I am pretty sure that Carole is the wealthiest HW.  Or close to it.


No way.
Her husband was not wealthy and being a journalist is not exactly a high paying occupation, imo.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> No way.
> Her husband was not wealthy and being a journalist is not exactly a high paying occupation, imo.



Google it.  She is worth $50M.  Beth is next wealthiest at half that.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> Google it.  She is worth $50M.  Beth is next wealthiest at half that.


Just did, Bustle attributes her wealth to writing her book "what remains" and being a columnist for Glamour Mag.
It does not ring true to me.
I think that she does make a nice living since she came on the show but 50 M sounds far fetched.
In addition, she comes from a regular middle class family so she is no heiress either.
but hey, if she is a wiz at picking stocks, I am all ears. lol


----------



## beekmanhill

I don't believe the $50M dollar number at all.  Prince Radziwill was not wealthy; he lost most of the family money in fleeing from Poland during WWII and he had three children.  Anthony was a journalist as was Carole, not high paying jobs.  I suspect she earned a decent amount from her first book; I think it sold quite well.  She probably has a nice little stash, but nowhere near $50M.  JMO.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> Just did, Bustle attributes her wealth to writing her book "what remains" and being a columnist for Glamour Mag.
> It does not ring true to me.
> I think that she does make a nice living since she came on the show but 50 M sounds far fetched.
> In addition, she comes from a regular middle class family so she is no heiress either.
> but hey, if she is a wiz at picking stocks, I am all ears. lol





beekmanhill said:


> I don't believe the $50M dollar number at all.  Prince Radziwill was not wealthy; he lost most of the family money in fleeing from Poland during WWII and he had three children.  Anthony was a journalist as was Carole, not high paying jobs.  I suspect she earned a decent amount from her first book; I think it sold quite well.  She probably has a nice little stash, but nowhere near $50M.  JMO.



You may be right, but just googling Carole Raziwill net worth and it comes up $50M on several places.  Nothing comes up challenging it.  Who knows.  In any event, she is rich.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> you didn't miss it.  In the talking heads Bethenny made a sly comment that she knew things about Jules' marriage.
> 
> IMO, if you are cool with someone and they tell you things in private, then ya'll fall out - don't go disclosing those conversations.  She would HIT THE FAN and probably sue, if someone said something about her marriage to Jason.



Ok, I thought I missed the big secret she told Bethenney. Jules kept referring to how Bethenny talks about her marriage and I couldn't even think of a time Bethenny even talked about their marriage. I don't think Bethenny even thinks or cares enough about Jules to even talk about her. She's not even on Bethenny's radar.
If Jules doesn't want her marriage issues known then she shouldn't have gone on a reality show. You don't need to be Kreskin to figure out that marriage was in trouble


----------



## slang

lulilu said:


> You may be right, but just googling Carole Raziwill net worth and it comes up $50M on several places.  Nothing comes up challenging it.  Who knows.  In any event, she is rich.



I agree, I think Carole has more money than what people think. she's just under the radar and not as flashy. She has nice stuff - artwork, nice watches, nice handbags and wears a lot of designer clothes. I love that black Celine top from this last episode


----------



## beekmanhill

I was just reading Carole's tweets, which are increasingly petty and nasty and came across this tweet from yesterday.   Don't know how much property would be worth there; Polish economy is not in good shape.   But maybe she got something out of this.

*Carole Radziwill* ‏@CaroleRadziwill  24h24 hours ago
Carole Radziwill Retweeted ooopsi
*Yes they did.*

Carole Radziwill added,
*ooopsi* @hobbyath
@CaroleRadziwill on a lighter side of the conversation u're having now, did Radziwill family took steps to recover land&castles in Poland?
0 retweets18 likes


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> I don't see any chemistry with her and Adam either. I don't think anyone else is asking her out, so there you have it. And I think Adam is just there to promote himself.


I agree.  No chemistry.

I guess he'll hang around while she has contract to be on TV.


----------



## Nahreen

Well, maybe Carole make good investments on whatever money she makes on books and tv. She sure aint spending it on refurbishment or nice clothes and acessories[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Nahreen

By the way, I have a problem with calling yourself a Prince/princess or count/countess when those countries no longer have those titles.


----------



## Graw

Watching Carole on the B show is horrible.  She used to be sensible, now she is in the supporting cast of Gossip girl.  B needs to stop hammering people, she decapitates people then retorts, are you upset I took off your hat?  They are upset you took off their head!  She doesn't get it at all.  I hope next season 3 people join the cast who don't orbit around her.  Sonja should be proud she didn't crawl to B.  

With regard to Luann, she hasn't been the most supportive person to her "friends" either.  I don't know why she would think they would gush over a guy 2 of them have ties with and she kept it from her "friend" Sonja who she was living with.  

Ramona is not the peacemaker, she is still the Stirrer, she doesn't blurt things out as much, but her core remains unchanged.

Jules found her voice, I hope she does something good with it.  This is not the group of women you go to for support.  Dorinda seems like a good friend, time will tell.  



RueMonge said:


> How many Rocco's does Sonja know that she didn't guess who her date was? That mating dance was fun to watch though.


I had the same thought!  How many Roccos from Africa in nyc does she know?  If his name were John, ok.



LeeMiller said:


> I used to like Carolle now she just seems lame to me.  And her boyfriend and her have zero chemistry.


 I agree with the previous posts.  0 chemistry between them.


----------



## lulilu

Nahreen said:


> Well, maybe Carole make good investments on whatever money she makes on books and tv. She sure aint spending it on refurbishment or nice clothes and acessories[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I am no Carole lover, but she just had her apartment refurbished and it looks as if it was quite expensive.  She iives in one of the most expensive neighborhoods, was wearing a Celine sweater last week.  She just looks like she doesn't spend money (hair, makeup etc).


----------



## green.bee

I like Carole's understated style, so cool and fresh in comparison to matronly, boring, or gaudy and laud "style" of other ladies.


----------



## Nahreen

lulilu said:


> I am no Carole lover, but she just had her apartment refurbished and it looks as if it was quite expensive.  She iives in one of the most expensive neighborhoods, was wearing a Celine sweater last week.  She just looks like she doesn't spend money (hair, makeup etc).



I was thinking about her sofa when I wrote refurbishment. Maby she spends on less obvious things compared to the other ladies. But the question is if she do spend, is her income so large to make her have 50M and still have money left to spend on luxury items.


----------



## slang

So the reunion had been filmed and I read there are only 5 episodes left, so the season is almost done.
3 of the episodes are of them on their trip in Miami when we finally hear about the big "secret" Andy has been alluding to all season. He said the cast agreed to all keep it secret so we will be surprised. I thought Andy implied it had to do with Tom but who knows??


----------



## kemilia

slang said:


> So the reunion had been filmed and I read there are only 5 episodes left, so the season is almost done.
> 3 of the episodes are of them on their trip in Miami when we finally hear about the big "secret" Andy has been alluding to all season. He said the cast agreed to all keep it secret so we will be surprised. I thought Andy implied it had to do with Tom but who knows??


Ooh, I didn't know anything about a secret! Maybe Andy dated Tom too, that guy gets around (Tom, not Andy).


----------



## Love Of My Life

kemilia said:


> Ooh, I didn't know anything about a secret! Maybe Andy dated Tom too, that guy gets around (Tom, not Andy).




Andy gets around town , too!   LOL

Tom reminds me a little bit of like Harry... not looks wise but he knew all the "girls"
one way or another...


----------



## slang

kemilia said:


> Ooh, I didn't know anything about a secret! Maybe Andy dated Tom too, that guy gets around (Tom, not Andy).



Well the secret involves a guy who is not on the show providing info about this "secret". Bravo is trying to get him to sign a release to some photos he has... I have heard Andy say before how great a show twist is and it never is lol, so we'll see!


----------



## limom

Nahreen said:


> By the way, I have a problem with calling yourself a Prince/princess or count/countess when those countries no longer have those titles.


Meh, I grew up with a comtesse, lol.
People are still very attached to their titles....
Being part of the nobility in Europe still offers many, many opportunities....


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> I am pretty sure that Carole is the wealthiest HW.  Or close to it.


Can't be.

Carole talks about her humble beginnings and Lee lived a high life on other people's money. The "Prince" never paid his debts and after his death, the loans were never called in. jackie supported her.

Lee went on to marry film director Herbert Ross, and spent every penny he ever earned or saved.

Back to Carole -- Jackie had already stepped in and set up trust funds for Anthony and Tina. Anthony was a journalist, so I don't know how much he could have added to his bank account. I suppose Carole got Anthony's trust fund, but how much could it be and how much does she have after buying her condo?

Jackie died in 1994 and didn't leave anything for Lee in her will, saying she did enough for her in life.  The kids already had the original trust fund.

So… where is Carole's money coming from?


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> Meh, I grew up with a comtesse, lol.
> People are still very attached to their titles....
> Being part of the nobility in Europe still offers many, many opportunities....



Yes they are attached to their "titles" & certainly use them to their advantage,
good , bad or indifferent...


----------



## Jayne1

Nahreen said:


> By the way, I have a problem with calling yourself a Prince/princess or count/countess when those countries no longer have those titles.


I agree! 

Stas Radziwill moved to London after WWII. His family had lost all their money (which was mostly in land) and their royal titles. Radziwill still referred to himself as a Prince and even though everyone in London knew it was an empty title, they humoured him anyway and called him Prince.

I mentioned above, he took out so many loans (mostly because Lee lived above her means) and existed on borrowed money and no one called in the debts after he died. Some people so lucky!


----------



## Love Of My Life

According to celebrity net worth, the girls are worth

Carole Radziwill         50 million
Bethanny Frankel     100 million
Lu Ann Desepps        15 million
Ramona Singer           18 million

Carole may have got her money from her publishing deals

Also think perhaps that Caroline Kennedy helps out her Aunt Lee





Jayne1 said:


> Can't be.
> 
> Carole talks about her humble beginnings and Lee lived a high life on other people's money. The "Prince" never paid his debts and after his death, the loans were never called in. jackie supported her.
> 
> Lee went on to marry film director Herbert Ross, and spent every penny he ever earned or saved.
> 
> Back to Carole -- Jackie had already stepped in and set up trust funds for Anthony and Tina. Anthony was a journalist, so I don't know how much he could have added to his bank account. I suppose Carole got Anthony's trust fund, but how much could it be and how much does she have after buying her condo?
> 
> Jackie died in 1994 and didn't leave anything for Lee in her will, saying she did enough for her in life.  The kids already had the original trust fund.
> 
> So… where is Carole's money coming from?


----------



## slang

Carole never refers to herself as a "princess" - Ramona is the one in her 1st season that made a big deal out of Carole's title

As far as Luann's title - since she was the 4th wife of her husband does that mean there are 4 women running around referring to themselves as  the Countess deLesseps?


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Carole never refers to herself as a "princess" - Ramona is the one in her 1st season that made a big deal out of Carole's title
> 
> As far as Luann's title - since she was the 4th wife of her husband does that mean there are 4 women running around referring to themselves as  the Countess deLesseps?


Didn't Carole use Princess in her tagline, the first, maybe second season?

Lu can use her title until she remarries, I think. Don't know how many of his exes remarried. lol


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> Didn't Carole use Princess in her tagline, the first, maybe second season?
> 
> Lu can use her title until she remarries, I think. Don't know how many of his exes remarried. lol



I don't know about tag lines (which I'm sure Bravo has something to do with those)  but I do know she never refers to herself as a Princess or uses it as a crutch like Luann uses the Countess (in her songs, book title, clothing line etc etc) when have you ever heard her call herself a Princess?
She did talk about it in her book and how absurd her & Anthony thought the title was and how they never used it because it embarrassed him


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> I don't know about tag lines (which I'm sure Bravo has something to do with those)  but I do know she never refers to herself as a Princess or uses it as a crutch like Luann uses the Countess (in her songs, book title, clothing line etc etc) when have you ever heard her call herself a Princess?
> She did talk about it in her book and how absurd her & Anthony thought the title was and how they never used it because it embarrassed him


For her first two season, it used to be:

"I may be a princess, but I'm definitely not a drama queen."


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> For her first two season, it used to be:
> 
> "I may be a princess, but I'm definitely not a drama queen."



I have read that Bravo writes the tag lines and Andy has final approval....what I was referring to was that other than that tagline (which Bravo picked)  when has she ever called herself a Princess or used that title to her advantage like Luann does? 

I found this which was Carole's response to that tagline being used :
“I know, I know!” she says. “Listen, it wasn’t my first choice. The original one that I wanted was ‘I’m a writer. I like to keep my drama on the page.’ But I understand the appeal, and I understand the show.”


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I am no Carole lover, but she just had her apartment refurbished and it looks as if it was quite expensive.  She iives in one of the most expensive neighborhoods, was wearing a Celine sweater last week.  She just looks like she doesn't spend money (hair, makeup etc).


I have no idea how much money Carole has or doesn't, but maybe more of these housewives should follow her lead.  So many of them have money issues!  At least Carole seems to be holding her own in her life.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> I have read that Bravo writes the tag lines and Andy has final approval....what I was referring to was that other than that tagline (which Bravo picked)  when has she ever called herself a Princess or used that title to her advantage like Luann does?
> 
> I found this which was Carole's response to that tagline being used :
> “I know, I know!” she says. “Listen, it wasn’t my first choice. The original one that I wanted was ‘I’m a writer. I like to keep my drama on the page.’ But I understand the appeal, and I understand the show.”


Okay, I'm sure you're right. I like the "keeping the drama on the page" tag line and can understand why Bravo would never use it! lol

I was mostly talking about Stas and Lee Radziwill and their love of spending other peoples money and using the tittle. Then I remembered that was how Bravo introduced Carole to us.

Out of all the apartments, I think I would want hers the most, if I didn't have a husband and children, that is. It's my favourite.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> Okay, I'm sure you're right. I like the "keeping the drama on the page" tag line and can understand why Bravo would never use it! lol
> 
> I was mostly talking about Stas and Lee Radziwill and their love of spending other peoples money and using the tittle. Then I remembered that was how Bravo introduced Carole to us.
> 
> Out of all the apartments, I think I would want hers the most, if I didn't have a husband and children, that is. It's my favourite.



Lee fascinated me! I've read her Sunday lunches were the place to be attended by the "who's who". I wonder how she entertained like that for 50+ years unless she had some income, she's an enigma to me. Funny how it appears that her kids were nothing like her, by all accounts Anthony was humble, never used his "Prince title" and was embarrassed by it and you never hear about her daughter Christina at all - under the radar.
Carole's apartment is my favourite too!


----------



## TC1

Carole has a truly expensive apartment, clothing and accessories...not to mention she must have spent a lot on her face in the last 2 years...she looks totally different to me!!


----------



## rockhollow

All the housewife shows are just losing it. I watch, but they have just lost the glamour and fun. It seems to just go from *****fest, to *****fest. These ladies don't seem to ever have fun, all conversations seem to be complaining and shading each other.

I don't like Jules on the show, and think this show is doing her no good. Her life is falling apart, we don't need to see it happen on a reality show. I'm surprised Jules's husband is even allowing them to film him. I know that Jules must be under contact, but are the husbands?

Dorinda, oh Dorinda. There are times that I  like her, but then other times - she seems to like to tattle to the ladies what each is saying about each other, and then looks shocked when it comes up. I think she has tattled on everyone at this point. Does she do this to deflect talk about her?


----------



## slang

rockhollow said:


> All the housewife shows are just losing it. I watch, but they have just lost the glamour and fun. It seems to just go from *****fest, to *****fest. These ladies don't seem to ever have fun, all conversations seem to be complaining and shading each other.
> 
> I don't like Jules on the show, and think this show is doing her no good. Her life is falling apart, we don't need to see it happen on a reality show. I'm surprised Jules's husband is even allowing them to film him. I know that Jules must be under contact, but are the husbands?
> 
> Dorinda, oh Dorinda. There are times that I  like her, but then other times - she seems to like to tattle to the ladies what each is saying about each other, and then looks shocked when it comes up. I think she has tattled on everyone at this point. Does she do this to deflect talk about her?



Do you think these shows have all jumped the shark now and their time has come to an end?

Funny you had that observation about Dorinda, Luann just said the same thing about her. She said she is the biggest pot stirrer and thinks she is doing it to deflect but it comes back to bite her in the butt?


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Lee fascinated me! I've read her Sunday lunches were the place to be attended by the "who's who". I wonder how she entertained like that for 50+ years unless she had some income, she's an enigma to me. Funny how it appears that her kids were nothing like her, by all accounts Anthony was humble, never used his "Prince title" and was embarrassed by it and you never hear about her daughter Christina at all - under the radar.
> Carole's apartment is my favourite too!


Me too!

The Vogue and NYTs kind of articles just gush and never mention her alcoholism, overspending, cheating, or dependency on other's bailing her out.

Sorry to go on and on, but I read all the books and here's something else I remember from Carole's…

In her book, she said Lee gave that sofa and one of the Kennedys gave Anthony a rocking chair of JFK's, which they didn't like because it didn't match.  Caroline Kennedy had an auction at Sotheby’s, after her mom passed away and one of JFK's other rocking chairs sold for a little under half a million.

Carole wrote that when she and Anthony saw how much a JFK rocking chair could go for at Sotheby’s, they sold their own JFK chair to the 2nd highest bidder and after taxes and fees, used the auction money to redo their apartment.


----------



## LeeMiller

I find it incredibly hard to believe that someone worth $50m would sign up for this kind of show without some serious issues.  I seem to recall in other seasons her talking about needing to work?  She spends some money but some of her clothes look more vintage to me, which is cool but not necessarily as expensive.


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> Me too!
> 
> The Vogue and NYTs kind of articles just gush and never mention her alcoholism, overspending, cheating, or dependency on other's bailing her out.
> 
> Sorry to go on and on, but I read all the books and here's something else I remember from Carole's…
> 
> In her book, she said Lee gave that sofa and one of the Kennedys gave Anthony a rocking chair of JFK's, which they didn't like because it didn't match.  Caroline Kennedy had an auction at Sotheby’s, after her mom passed away and one of JFK's other rocking chairs sold for a little under half a million.
> 
> Carole wrote that when she and Anthony saw how much a JFK rocking chair could go for at Sotheby’s, they sold their own JFK chair to the 2nd highest bidder and after taxes and fees, used the auction money to redo their apartment.



Yes I remember the rocking chair story and remember thinking that there was no sense them being sentimental about their rocking chair if Caroline Kennedy wasn't and sold hers. Interesting too how JFK Jr went to his Uncle Ted (behind Anthony's back) to pull strings to get Anthony into the best centre for his cancer treatment - having the Kennedy's as family had its benefits!


----------



## beekmanhill

Haven't you seen the Grow Bar?  This is where she will make her money.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1550203782/growbar-managed-indoor-grow-system-for-your-home

I looked up NYC property records.  They are public information.  Carole took out a very large mortgage on her apartment in 2013.   Also, she had a Federal tax lien on her property of $43K from 2008 until she paid it in 2010.  I think she is doing the show for the money.


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Do you think these shows have all jumped the shark now and their time has come to an end?
> 
> Funny you had that observation about Dorinda, Luann just said the same thing about her. She said she is the biggest pot stirrer and thinks she is doing it to deflect but it comes back to bite her in the butt?



I absolutely agree.  I don't see how NY can go on with this cast next year, even if they make a change or two.  It's been reduced to dinners at restaurants, arguing over who said what and when, etc.   I think its time to end the HW's, but I suppose if ratings are decent, Bravo will continue them.


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> Yes I remember the rocking chair story and remember thinking that there was no sense them being sentimental about their rocking chair if Caroline Kennedy wasn't and sold hers.


The thing is, Caroline Kennedy had so much stuff of her mother's, she picked the items she didn't want and sold them and kept the best and most sentimental things to hang on to.

The Radziwills owned one item and sold it. Not that I care.  If they didn't want it, who am I to judge.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I looked up NYC property records.  They are public information.  Carole took out a very large mortgage on her apartment in 2013.   Also, she had a Federal tax lien on her property of $43K from 2008 until she paid it in 2010.  I think she is doing the show for the money.


That is very interesting. I always thought she had no money.  The "Prince" never paid his debts, Lee spent everything anyone gave her and the money was gone after Jackie died.

Her apartment is still my favourite and I like her simple lifestyle, but I wonder what she'll do for money after the show runs its course. Never letting Beth go, for one. She's stuck with Carole for life.


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> I absolutely agree.  I don't see how NY can go on with this cast next year, even if they make a change or two. * It's been reduced to dinners at restaurants, arguing over who said what and when, etc.*   I think its time to end the HW's, but I suppose if ratings are decent, Bravo will continue them.



I agree...I think all these shows have run their course.  None of them are what they started out as & are worth watching at this point.  All the franchises have been reduced to dinners, parties & vacation trips where everyone argues & fights over who said what, who did or didn't do what.  I'm surprised they all don't have ulcers!  I cannot understand why people go on an exotic vacation with a bunch of people they fight with all the time.  I know Bravo foots the bill but it's not enjoyable to watch the constant infighting at this point nor the tired, beat to death illness/surgery/sickness storylines.  Personally, I wouldn't have dinner, attend a party or go on a vacation with people I don't like & I don't want to watch people who do.  I'm sure as long as the ratings are decent, Bravo will keep the series going. SMDH


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> That is very interesting. I always thought she had no money.  The "Prince" never paid his debts, Lee spent everything anyone gave her and the money was gone after Jackie died.
> 
> Her apartment is still my favourite and I like her simple lifestyle, but I wonder what she'll do for money after the show runs its course. Never letting Beth go, for one. She's stuck with Carole for life.



I like her apartment, but I could never live there with those narrow stairs up to the tiny space on the mezzanine.  
Didn't they show her with a house in LA once?  

I agree, she'll stick like glue to Bethenny.   Carole isn't a hustler at all, in fact I'm sure she procrastinates on everything.   That is one thing we can't say about Bethenny.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> I like her apartment, but I could never live there with those narrow stairs up to the tiny space on the mezzanine.
> Didn't they show her with a house in LA once?
> 
> I agree, she'll stick like glue to Bethenny.   Carole isn't a hustler at all, in fact I'm sure she procrastinates on everything.   That is one thing we can't say about Bethenny.


I like her apartment too but also couldn't deal with those narrow stairs.  I think both Sonja's and Ramona's homes could be nice if they updated the decor.
They did show Carole's house in LA once - I think last season?  It wasn't large - but it was nice and I remember liking the decor.  She must have some money but I too have a hard time believing she's worth millions - its not like she's been churning out best sellers these  past years.   She must be doing Housewives for the paycheque and I'm sure initially to promote her book on widowhood and dating 
I for one have always wondered whether one reason why she hasn't remarried is that by doing so she feels like she would lose her connection to the Kennedys.  She pretends superficially that she too cool to care but I think down deep she does.
I keep wondering when Bethenny is going to turn on Carole - I just think its a matter of time.


----------



## lulilu

You are right about remarrying--the "Raziwill" name probably carries as much cachet as the title.  And you never hear about anyone with a title (except Lu) calling themselves by it.  It might be mentioned in the fawning Vogue or other magazine article, but not with friends.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I like her apartment too but also couldn't deal with those narrow stairs.  I think both Sonja's and Ramona's homes could be nice if they updated the decor.
> They did show Carole's house in LA once - I think last season?  It wasn't large - but it was nice and I remember liking the decor.  She must have some money but I too have a hard time believing she's worth millions - its not like she's been churning out best sellers these  past years.   She must be doing Housewives for the paycheque and I'm sure initially to promote her book on widowhood and dating
> I for one have always wondered whether one reason why she hasn't remarried is that by doing so she feels like she would lose her connection to the Kennedys.  She pretends superficially that she too cool to care but I think down deep she does.
> I keep wondering when Bethenny is going to turn on Carole - I just think its a matter of time.



I think Bethenny has turned on Carole.  She gives her so many jabs, all in fun of course.  Remember when Carol took the whole plate of appetizers.     Bethenny made a remark.  There have been other like instances that I can't remember offhand.  Oh, when Carole visited the SG chocolate launch or the Union Square truck giveaway, Bethenny made remarks that Carole was just off the pumpkin truck, or suchlike,  

When Carole went to London to get Anthony's ashes, I thought for sure there would be some mention of Lee or Anthony's sister, or Caroline K but nope.  I think  they have nothing to do with her.   And do many people remember the Radziwill name anymore?


----------



## cdtracing

beekmanhill said:


> I think Bethenny has turned on Carole.  She gives her so many jabs, all in fun of course.  Remember when Carol took the whole plate of appetizers.     Bethenny made a remark.  There have been other like instances that I can't remember offhand.  Oh, when Carole visited the SG chocolate launch or the Union Square truck giveaway, Bethenny made remarks that Carole was just off the pumpkin truck, or suchlike,
> 
> *When Carole went to London to get Anthony's ashes, I thought for sure there would be some mention of Lee or Anthony's sister, or Caroline K but nope.  I think  they have nothing to do with her.   And do many people remember the Radziwill name anymore?*



I was surprised that no mention of Anthony's family was made when she went to England.  And, honestly, I don't think many people remember the Radziwill name like they use to.  The younger generation certainly doesn't.  The Radziwill name doesn't carry the weight it use to.  People don't talk about the Kennedy's anymore like they use to either.


----------



## LeeMiller

beekmanhill said:


> Haven't you seen the Grow Bar?  This is where she will make her money.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1550203782/growbar-managed-indoor-grow-system-for-your-home
> 
> I looked up NYC property records.  They are public information.  Carole took out a very large mortgage on her apartment in 2013.   Also, she had a Federal tax lien on her property of $43K from 2008 until she paid it in 2010.  I think she is doing the show for the money.



Wow that is some good sleuthing!  It is scary how much is available online now.   

I want to see more glam less cat fights but this isn't really the crowd for it.  Seems like they used to try harder in the fashion department - now their own tacky lines are sufficient.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I like her apartment, but I could never live there with those narrow stairs up to the tiny space on the mezzanine.





CanuckBagLover said:


> I like her apartment too but also couldn't deal with those narrow stairs.  I think both Sonja's and Ramona's homes could be nice if they updated the decor.


I third the concern about those narrow stairs.  There is a railing, but the stairs seem so intimidating.

Upstairs was once her little office, but after the renovation, she turned it into a closet. Unless, it was the other way around, but I do remember seeing a tour of a very crowded, tiny and messy, red coloured office.

Anyway, the stairs aren't as daunting form the front, but from the side, they scare me!


----------



## rockhollow

I agree about the Radziwill and the Kennedy names slowly becoming less known. Maybe if JK Jr lived, it would have helped keep the names relavent with the younger generation.
I also have a hard time believing that Carole is that rich - I really felt like she went on the show to plug her books and the paycheque. And why she's attaching herself to Bethany - to be sure she stays on the show.
If she was loaded, why would she re-morgage her apt - doesn't make sense.
When she (Carole) first came on the show, she seemed so cool (if the Countess can use it, so can I).
At time goes on, I don't like her so much, so I wonder if she really was playing a role at the start, and the real Carole is now coming out.


----------



## slang

I think Carole is still on good terms with Lee. She has mentioned several times that they meet for dinner and even still go on vacations. Lee is very private so I don't think Carole would have even mentioned her on the show when she went to get Anthony's ashes.

I've wondered how close Anthony was with his sister. Carole wrote in her book the people he chose to spend his final months/weeks with (and even who they spent their holidays with) and there was never any mention of her - maybe they were not close? She didn't appear to be with him in his final days...

As far as Caroline Kennedy, I don't think there was any love loss there. There were so many rumours how horrible her & her husband Ed were to the Bessett family after the deaths which angered a lot of people including Carole. Then of course when Robert Kennedy Jr had his private diary published in Vanity Fair, it basically confirmed those rumours. He even wrote how Carole called him to complain how badly Caroline & Ed were treating the Bessett family regarding the funeral etc. They all felt they were bullying the grieving family. ..


----------



## caitlin1214

lucywife said:


> the show should be called Bethenny and the rest. All she talks about is how she was hurt about various things when she behaved like a complete a**hole and then she gives her "forgive and forget" speech. She is the one that needs to be treated like glass because it's impossible to predict what will send her off her rocker (considering that her childhood was the most traumatic one of all imaginable as she reminded us yet again).



Yes. To add, her quips always seemed forced. She'll say something and it's like, "How long did it take you to write that?" 



nycmom said:


> Bethenny seems to get worse and worse each episode, she's just miserable and bitter all the time now. I'm really disappointed about Carole and I feel sorry for her if she actually believes all friends talk behind each other's backs...but I guess when your BFF is Bethenny that's true.


There's a way to talk about friends behind their backs. Voicing their concern (about stuff that's common knowledge in the group). Trashing the person or revealing what was supposed to be a private conversation is not. 



lulilu said:


> You are right about remarrying--the "Raziwill" name probably carries as much cachet as the title.  And you never hear about anyone with a title (except Lu) calling themselves by it.  It might be mentioned in the fawning Vogue or other magazine article, but not with friends.



The Countess thing is LuAnne's brand. (To be quite honest, I'd rather be a Countess or a Tipsy Girl than a SkinnyGirl.),


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> That is very interesting. I always thought she had no money.  The "Prince" never paid his debts, Lee spent everything anyone gave her and the money was gone after Jackie died.
> 
> Her apartment is still my favourite and I like her simple lifestyle, but I wonder what she'll do for money after the show runs its course. Never letting Beth go, for one. She's stuck with Carole for life.


I doubt that Beth will allow Carole to latch onto her in the long term, imo.
They are both opportunists, imo.
What does carole offer to beth?


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> I doubt that Beth will allow Carole to latch onto her in the long term, imo.
> They are both opportunists, imo.
> What does carole offer to beth?



Carole is still BFF with Andy.  Other than that I'm not sure she offers anything except as a solid ally on the show.  Bethenny can't be shown to have no friends on the show.


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> Carole is still BFF with Andy.  Other than that I'm not sure she offers anything except as a solid ally on the show.  Bethenny can't be shown to have no friends on the show.





beekmanhill said:


> Carole is still BFF with Andy.  Other than that I'm not sure she offers anything except as a solid ally on the show.  Bethenny can't be shown to have no friends on the show.


It is true, they are friends on the show.
Once, Beth marries, Carole is out,imo.
I heard that the divorce is almost final and that her ex managed to get his demands. 
However, I am happy for Beth as she can finally move on with her life.
Her new dude is a dud but hey, some women do not like to be alone.


----------



## beekmanhill

Her new dude isn't divorced yet, as far as I know.   Wouldn't it be funny if his divorce took four years?


----------



## meazar

(Posted in error)


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> I think Carole is still on good terms with Lee. She has mentioned several times that they meet for dinner and even still go on vacations. Lee is very private so I don't think Carole would have even mentioned her on the show when she went to get Anthony's ashes.
> 
> I've wondered how close Anthony was with his sister. Carole wrote in her book the people he chose to spend his final months/weeks with (and even who they spent their holidays with) and there was never any mention of her - maybe they were not close? She didn't appear to be with him in his final days...
> 
> As far as Caroline Kennedy, I don't think there was any love loss there. There were so many rumours how horrible her & her husband Ed were to the Bessett family after the deaths which angered a lot of people including Carole. Then of course when Robert Kennedy Jr had his private diary published in Vanity Fair, it basically confirmed those rumours. He even wrote how Carole called him to complain how badly Caroline & Ed were treating the Bessett family regarding the funeral etc. They all felt they were bullying the grieving family. ..


What did Caroline do that was so horrible?  Do you know any specifics?  What was in the Robert Kennedy Jr private diaries, although I read them, I don't remember…

I always wondered why she had the bodies cremated so quickly, especially since her family usually buries, not cremates.

I felt and still do feel so horrible for the mother, losing two daughters in an instant.

About Lee… when did she get so private and why, I wonder.  She used to be the most ostentatious woman (in her decorating!) and very pretentious and grandiose in her lifestyle.  Is she private or did the public lose interest… what do you think?


----------



## slang

Jayne1 said:


> What did Caroline do that was so horrible?  Do you know any specifics?  What was in the Robert Kennedy Jr private diaries, although I read them, I don't remember…
> 
> I always wondered why she had the bodies cremated so quickly, especially since her family usually buries, not cremates.
> 
> I felt and still do feel so horrible for the mother, losing two daughters in an instant.
> 
> About Lee… when did she get so private and why, I wonder.  She used to be the most ostentatious woman (in her decorating!) and very pretentious and grandiose in her lifestyle.  Is she private or did the public lose interest… what do you think?



If I recall correctly, there were dictating to the Bessette family about what was to be done with regards to Carolyn's remains (they wanted her buried one place, the Kennedys wanted the 2 buried together elsewhere). There was years of issues between Carolyn and Caroline and her husband Ed and her family felt Carolyn was never treated well by her SIL & BIL for years so I guess it all came to a head planning the funerals.
Carole served as a mediator as she was in contact with the Bessette family right from the beginning & all agreed Ed would stay out of it and Caroline & Ted Kennedy would meet the family to all sit down and make the arrangement but she didn't show up and sent her husband & Ted's wife instead. RFK Jr even wrote in his diary about Ed bullying the grieving family & how he didn't want RFK Jr to give an eulogy at a memorial service for the Bessette girls and got into a fight with the family who hung up the phone on him when he said "Kennedy's don't give eulogies to non-Kennedy's"
I think he even mentioned in his diaries that John had been fighting with his sister for a while over their Mother's estate as John as buying her out and they were disagreeing over that.
There was a mention of Carole calling RFK Jr to discuss Ed and how he was treating the Bessette's etc - I can't imagine that poor Mother losing 2 of her children and then having no control over the funeral or final resting place of Carolyn.

As Far as Lee, I thought she has always been very private. Even much more so in her later life. I think she published a book about her life a few years back, did you read it?


----------



## JNH14

http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2016/04/jackie-kennedy-lee-radziwill-sisterhood
I thought this was an interesting interview of Lee from April of this year to Vanity Fair magazine.


----------



## nycmom

Sorry I'm on my iPad so can't copy & paste articles but here are links about RFK diaries...
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2013/11/rfk-diaries-intense-family-drama-jfk-jr-death
http://nypost.com/2013/11/03/rfk-jr...before-bodies-were-recovered-in-jfk-jr-crash/


----------



## Jayne1

slang said:


> If I recall correctly, there were dictating to the Bessette family about what was to be done with regards to Carolyn's remains (they wanted her buried one place, the Kennedys wanted the 2 buried together elsewhere). There was years of issues between Carolyn and Caroline and her husband Ed and her family felt Carolyn was never treated well by her SIL & BIL for years so I guess it all came to a head planning the funerals.
> Carole served as a mediator as she was in contact with the Bessette family right from the beginning & all agreed Ed would stay out of it and Caroline & Ted Kennedy would meet the family to all sit down and make the arrangement but she didn't show up and sent her husband & Ted's wife instead. RFK Jr even wrote in his diary about Ed bullying the grieving family & how he didn't want RFK Jr to give an eulogy at a memorial service for the Bessette girls and got into a fight with the family who hung up the phone on him when he said "Kennedy's don't give eulogies to non-Kennedy's"
> I think he even mentioned in his diaries that John had been fighting with his sister for a while over their Mother's estate as John as buying her out and they were disagreeing over that.
> There was a mention of Carole calling RFK Jr to discuss Ed and how he was treating the Bessette's etc - I can't imagine that poor Mother losing 2 of her children and then having no control over the funeral or final resting place of Carolyn.
> 
> As Far as Lee, I thought she has always been very private. Even much more so in her later life. I think she published a book about her life a few years back, did you read it?


Interesting -- thank you.

I don't understand how a mother can't say where she wants her children buried. Why could she not do what she wants? 

I never liked the Kennedys.  Jackie was unique and not a born Kennedy and JFK Jr was special, they were the true stars, but the others?


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Interesting -- thank you.
> 
> I don't understand how a mother can't say where she wants her children buried. Why could she not do what she wants?
> 
> I never liked the Kennedys.  Jackie was unique and not a born Kennedy and JFK Jr was special, they were the true stars, but the others?


I admit I've always been fascinated by them but the more I read about them, the more despicable they are.  JFK Jr IMO wasn't really anything special, other than being born with a special name.


----------



## slang

JNH14 said:


> http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2016/04/jackie-kennedy-lee-radziwill-sisterhood
> I thought this was an interesting interview of Lee from April of this year to Vanity Fair magazine.



That was an interesting read, thanks for posting!


----------



## beekmanhill

Eunice was very special.


----------



## limom

Since , the Kennedy are the slightly off topic subject right now.
Robert just wrote a book regarding the Skakel case.
It was reviewed today in the NYT. My apologies, since the site update I can't figure out how to link articles.
As you can all guess, he makes the case that his cousin is innocent and that the culprits are either a duo of Black Teenagers from the Bronx(of course,) or the victim's own brother.
The Kennedys with few exceptions are pure trash, imo.
Do you all remember the rapist?


----------



## caitlin1214

When my friend died, she was cremated and her ashes were divided in half. That way, her dad and sisters and her partner could decide how they wanted her laid to rest.

If someone is cremated, the remains must be buried, according to Catholic tradition. So I would imagine dividing the ashes in half so that the families could decide how to lay them to rest wasn't an option.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> I admit I've always been fascinated by them but the more I read about them, the more despicable they are.  JFK Jr IMO wasn't really anything special, other than being born with a special name.


And he was hot like hell


----------



## sgj99

Jayne1 said:


> I third the concern about those narrow stairs.  There is a railing, but the stairs seem so intimidating.
> 
> Upstairs was once her little office, but after the renovation, she turned it into a closet. Unless, it was the other way around, but I do remember seeing a tour of a very crowded, tiny and messy, red coloured office.
> 
> Anyway, the stairs aren't as daunting form the front, but from the side, they scare me!
> 
> View attachment 3411734
> View attachment 3411735



those stairs scare me too.  not having a railing on the open side is just too dangerous.


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> If I recall correctly, there were dictating to the Bessette family about what was to be done with regards to Carolyn's remains (they wanted her buried one place, the Kennedys wanted the 2 buried together elsewhere). There was years of issues between Carolyn and Caroline and her husband Ed and her family felt Carolyn was never treated well by her SIL & BIL for years so I guess it all came to a head planning the funerals.
> Carole served as a mediator as she was in contact with the Bessette family right from the beginning & all agreed Ed would stay out of it and Caroline & Ted Kennedy would meet the family to all sit down and make the arrangement but she didn't show up and sent her husband & Ted's wife instead. RFK Jr even wrote in his diary about Ed bullying the grieving family & how he didn't want RFK Jr to give an eulogy at a memorial service for the Bessette girls and got into a fight with the family who hung up the phone on him when he said "Kennedy's don't give eulogies to non-Kennedy's"
> I think he even mentioned in his diaries that John had been fighting with his sister for a while over their Mother's estate as John as buying her out and they were disagreeing over that.
> There was a mention of Carole calling RFK Jr to discuss Ed and how he was treating the Bessette's etc - I can't imagine that poor Mother losing 2 of her children and then having no control over the funeral or final resting place of Carolyn.
> 
> As Far as Lee, I thought she has always been very private. Even much more so in her later life. I think she published a book about her life a few years back, did you read it?



*i also remember something about the Bessettes wanting a lawsuit against the estate of JFK Jr for negligence and Caroline went ballistic.


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> *i also remember something about the Bessettes wanting a lawsuit against the estate of JFK Jr for negligence and Caroline went ballistic.


There was a large financial settlement.


----------



## JNH14

slang said:


> That was an interesting read, thanks for posting!


You are welcome!


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Ok, I thought I missed the big secret she told Bethenney. Jules kept referring to how Bethenny talks about her marriage and I couldn't even think of a time Bethenny even talked about their marriage. I don't think Bethenny even thinks or cares enough about Jules to even talk about her. She's not even on Bethenny's radar.
> If Jules doesn't want her marriage issues known then she shouldn't have gone on a reality show. You don't need to be Kreskin to figure out that marriage was in trouble


We have to remember, Bethenney may be talking about Jules' marriage to the other ladies.  We just don't see it


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, I think everyone is on Bethenny's radar.  Why did she go out of her way to call Kristen from last year dumb, among other insults.


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> We have to remember, Bethenney may be talking about Jules' marriage to the other ladies.  We just don't see it



Yeah, Bethenny could have told production not to use the shots of her trashing Jules' marriage.  She is in charge after all.....


----------



## Sassys

lulilu said:


> Yeah, Bethenny could have told production not to use the shots of her trashing Jules' marriage.  She is in charge after all.....



If Bethenny was in charge as some of you think; she would not have allowed them to show her saying repeatedly that she was homeless, yet she is a multi millionaire. She would have told them to delete that, because she knows she would get dragged. She would have also told them to delete the comment she made against Jason and his family about not wanting Brynn to live with those people (I am sure, Jason could use that comment for his case, since she is publicly bashing him). Just because she is friends with Andy does not mean she is in charge.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bethenny is so narcissistic she does not realize how she is perceived.  Up until this season, the comments on her social media were about 90% positive. It's all turned around this year so I do wonder how she is reacting in real life.


----------



## lulilu

Sassys said:


> If Bethenny was in charge as some of you think; she would not have allowed them to show her saying repeatedly that she was homeless, yet she is a multi millionaire. She would have told them to delete that, because she knows she would get dragged. She would have also told them to delete the comment she made against Jason and his family about not wanting Brynn to live with those people (I am sure, Jason could use that comment for his case, since she is publicly bashing him). Just because she is friends with Andy does not mean she is in charge.



I didn't for a millisecond think she was saying she had no money for a home -- she always continued on about moving from one hotel to another, talked about her home in the Hamptons, and her office is made from an apartment.  For people to say she was "lying" because she's a millionaire is silly IMHO.  She was emoting.  And indirectly bemoaning that Jason was still in their apartment.
Now the thing about Bryn  IDK.  But if the court of public opinion doesn't already know how she feels about Jason and his family, I don't know where they've been, especially since she has made her feelings about his family known -- on tv -- since Bryn was a baby and she didn't want to take her to PA to visit.
My own comment was tongue-in-cheek for those who don't recognize sarcasm, and referred to all of those who say she is in charge.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> If Bethenny was in charge as some of you think; she would not have allowed them to show her saying repeatedly that she was homeless, yet she is a multi millionaire. She would have told them to delete that, because she knows she would get dragged. She would have also told them to delete the comment she made against Jason and his family about not wanting Brynn to live with those people (I am sure, Jason could use that comment for his case, since she is publicly bashing him). Just because she is friends with Andy does not mean she is in charge.



I don't recall a lot of people saying she is in charge (but I havent read every comment).  I do believe that her return, came with some hefty demands.


----------



## Graw

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny is so narcissistic she does not realize how she is perceived.  Up until this season, the comments on her social media were about 90% positive. It's all turned around this year so I do wonder how she is reacting in real life.


She doesn't have a clue.  The girls had an "intervention" for Sonja.  They ganged up on Luann for countess like behavior, Ramona for her Ramona coaster.  Why wouldn't they do the same for Bethany?  Instead they promote and encourage Bethany's behavior when they could help her.


----------



## GoGlam

JNH14 said:


> http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2016/04/jackie-kennedy-lee-radziwill-sisterhood
> I thought this was an interesting interview of Lee from April of this year to Vanity Fair magazine.



Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Deco

millivanilli said:


> Agree it is total BS. I traded a "normal- so not even luxury life with beeing a farmer and literally couldn't stand it any longer.  Living a farmers life might be funny in your head (we call it Bullerbü-phantasy) but in real life it is hard hard hard work and sometimes it is pure cruelty if you want to survive. I don't believe any word. Might be that she lives in the near of a trea or an acre, but that is not living on a farm. Living on a farm includes at least bringing animals to the slaughterhouse if you have animals on your farm(esp. chicken ) or working heavy machines, diggin in the mud, always wearing dirty clothes (believe me, I've been there, you enter the barns with "good clothes" only once)having no spare minute not even on sunday or Christmas, working really really hard, hving nobody around talking to you about normal stuff, meeting the cow's end more than once, always running short as heavy machines are extremely expensive (more than a Ferrari), fighting with authorities, no I don't believe one single word.... After 5 years I had a severe burnout and moved back to civilication.
> 
> So, sorry, Alex, but what you are taking about is is extended gardening- best case. Watching sheeps of your neighbour won't make you a farmer. It takes more to be a farmer.


Can't tell you how much I loved this post, for so many reasons.


----------



## Sassys

*EXCLUSIVE: Real Housewives of New York star Jules Wainstein is finally hit with divorce papers from her estranged husband Michael who 'cheated with good friend'*

*Jules Wainstein has hired the same law firm that co-star Bethenny Frankel used in her years long divorce battle with ex-husband Jason Hoppy*
*Michael allegedly had an ongoing affair with Jules' good friend, Daily Mail Online learned*
*Police swarmed Housewives star Jules Wainstein's apartment last month when she accused him of 'threatening' behavior after she caught him 'cheating with her friend'*
*He was texting the mistress as far back as January and Jules recently caught them together*
*Jules detailed how her husband showered often, got home late and was always on his phone on episode of RHONY*
*The couple were married eight years and have two children*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ichael-cheated-good-friend.html#ixzz4EtKT6c7x


----------



## beekmanhill

Carole is now peddling stuff on her Twitter.   I thought she was above this sort of thing. 

*caroleradziwillJust got my summerbox. Get yours at fabfitfun.com Use code "carole" for $10 off. #fabfitfun #fffpartner#ad #pony*


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

I saw Carole's reunion look on Instagram, I think she looks awful!


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Carole is now peddling stuff on her Twitter.   I thought she was above this sort of thing.
> 
> *caroleradziwillJust got my summerbox. Get yours at fabfitfun.com Use code "carole" for $10 off. #fabfitfun #fffpartner#ad #pony*



$50Mil net worth my a$$. That net worth website also said Brandi from RHofBH ow was worth $10mil and she even said that was crap.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> $50Mil net worth my a$$. *That net worth website also said Brandi from RHofBH ow was worth $10mil and she even said that was crap.*



someone better tell Brandi that because she's always telling everyone how broke she is.


----------



## sgj99

my goodness!  Sonja is just so jealous of LuAnn's happiness with Tom it's eating her alive.   I want to tell her:  "just because you and Tom were F*ck Buddies doesn't mean he can't fall in love with someone."   Friends with Benefits does not mean love will happen; usually it's the opposite in fact because each partner is kind of in a holding pattern waiting for the right person to come along and then they leave their Benefit Friend.


----------



## caitlin1214

sgj99 said:


> my goodness!  Sonja is just so jealous of LuAnn's happiness with Tom it's eating her alive.   I want to tell her:  "just because you and Tom were F*ck Buddies doesn't mean he can't fall in love with someone."   Friends with Benefits does not mean love will happen; usually it's the opposite in fact because each partner is kind of in a holding pattern waiting for the right person to come along and then they leave their Benefit Friend.


Agreed. I would also say to her: "Really? Knocking LuAnne's ring? Really?"


----------



## sgj99

caitlin1214 said:


> Agreed. I would also say to her: "Really? Knocking LuAnne's ring? Really?"



you're right!  that was so ugly of her.  and the faces she kept making.  it just made her look petty and jealous.


----------



## rockhollow

Sonja looked so jealous, not a good look. And then to criticize the ring - very childish.
i don't think Ramona was pleased, but at least she pretended.
And again, Carole seemed the most sincere of the bunch. It did help that Bethany wasn't there.

I wonder how long we are going to sober Sonja. It's true, she made more sense, but subdued. I know it probably best, but I kind of missed her wild drunk antics. We need the half-drunk Sonja.


----------



## slang

I get the feeling if the situation was reversed Lu would have acted the same way Sonja did
If Lu's "friends with benefits" started dating Sonja and 2 months later they were engaged I can't imagine Lu would be all that thrilled 
Lu and Sonja both are looking for the same thing - a wealthy man to marry and take care of them..


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> Sonja looked so jealous, not a good look. And then to criticize the ring - very childish.
> i don't think Ramona was pleased, but at least she pretended.
> And again, Carole seemed the most sincere of the bunch. It did help that Bethany wasn't there.
> 
> I wonder how long we are going to sober Sonja. It's true, she made more sense, but subdued. I know it probably best, but I kind of missed her wild drunk antics. We need the half-drunk Sonja.



Sonja looked like she was trying too hard to have fun in the casino, like "look at me, i'm having fun without drinking!  see i can do it!"


----------



## slang

You are a grown woman Jules, did you really have to ask the potty training expert the proper way to wipe??!!


----------



## rockhollow

question ladies - off topic
Has the layout of the forum changed again last night?  On the main page of the threads, there used to be a blue dot showing there are new messages in the thread. This seems to be gone. Now How can you tell there is a new comment - thanks


----------



## Swanky

All tech questions should be in Feedback forum.  
But Vlad simply got rid of the dot.  The bolded threads have content you haven't read yet, clicking on them will take you to unread posts.


----------



## rockhollow

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All tech questions should be in Feedback forum.
> But Vlad simply got rid of the dot.  The bolded threads have content you haven't read yet, clicking on them will take you to unread posts.




thank you


----------



## lulilu

I think Lu spent as much time as she could looking for a husband.  Everyone seems to say she was very aggressive about it.  Ramona essentially admitted she does the same, going out every night because "you never know."  I am sure Sonja does the same.  Seems like a full-time job for them.  What a life of desperation.
Sonja and Ramona are jealous that Lu beat them to the punch.  Good for Lu.  I am not a big fan, but she looks sincerely happy and very pretty in recent photos (her happiness shining through).


----------



## Sassys

*EXCLUSIVE: The stunning shrink having an affair with estranged husband of RHONY Jules Wainstein revealed as the couple are caught on camera holding hands and shopping for their ‘love nest’*

*Michael Wainstein, 44, filed for divorce from Real Housewives of New York star Jules Wainstein on July 15*
*He was seen holding hands with the Jules lookalike Elyse Bensusan, 36, in New York City on Wednesday*
*Jules and Michael have accused the other of physical assault and last month police were called to their home*
*It is not clear when the affair began, though a friend of Jules has claimed that Michael and Elyse were texting back in January *
*A source close to Elyse told Daily Mail Online the couple met when the RHONY stars visited a club owned by Elyse's husband, Tsion Bensusan*
*Thirty-nine-year-old Tsion is the owner of Manhattan's The Blue Note, BB King's Blues Club & Grill and The Highline Room*
*He and Elyse married in a lavish ceremony at the Waldorf Astoria in September 2010 but were separated at the time she and Michael met*
*When she was seen with Michael, Elyse was still wearing her wedding ring*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3701619/The-stunning-shrink-having-affair-estranged-husband-RHONY-Jules-Wainstein-revealed-couple-caught-camera-holding-hands-shopping-love-nest.html#ixzz4F4YZ5THR


----------



## lulilu

^^well she is shorter than he is, even in heels lol.  I see he filed for divorce "pro se," or without a lawyer.  I wonder if he is going to claim he has no money?

He looks happier in the photos with Elys than he ever looks with Jules.


----------



## LaAgradecida

I think he's a smarmy low life.

Go enjoy your new life, Jules, without this little troll man!


----------



## junqueprincess

She looks pregnant in a couple of those pictures. Definitely much better match height wise. These women look very similar.


----------



## cafecreme15

I actually thought this WAS Jules at first glance! We know Michael definitely has a type...


----------



## Prufrock613

cafecreme15 said:


> I actually thought this WAS Jules at first glance! We know Michael definitely has a type...


It's "mini Jules"!


----------



## Jayne1

cafecreme15 said:


> I actually thought this WAS Jules at first glance! We know Michael definitely has a type...


That's what I was going to say! He seems to attract beautiful women, for some reason.


----------



## AECornell

Ugh he is gross. I feel bad for Jules. You never know what really happens in a relationship with two people, because they'll both have their version of it, but if I were Jules I would hate to see my husband who cheated on me out with his mistress.


----------



## lucywife

No wonder she (Jules) is nervous wreck. New girlfriend looks at least a decade older than 36 and is she bald-ing just like Jules? What's up with all these women? Have to say, diminutive, but brave Michael and his new gf look like alike, both are short, round-shaped, and greasy.


----------



## JNH14

junqueprincess said:


> She looks pregnant in a couple of those pictures. Definitely much better match height wise. These women look very similar.



I thought she looked pregnant, too. Maybe just her dress. Hope Jules Takes him to the cleaner.


----------



## tweegy

Jules talks like her eating disorder is behind her. It isn't. I don't believe a word she says. She needs obvious help. Carole called her on it, she said she was in denial.

Also, a potty training consultant???????


----------



## DC-Cutie

So now I see bethenny has a luggage line coming out.... She needs to know when to say 'when'


----------



## sgj99

tweegy said:


> Jules talks like her eating disorder is behind her. It isn't. I don't believe a word she says. She needs obvious help. Carole called her on it, she said she was in denial.
> 
> Also, a potty training consultant???????



she needs the consultant because she really doesn't have a clue as to how to raise a child.  she was a wreck when she didn't have a nanny but said she was a stay at home mom because taking care of her children was the most important thing she could do.  from what i've seen she has to have others do it for her.


----------



## cafecreme15

I actually thought the potty training consultant scene was one of the more entertaining of the episode. This is the kind of frivolous, light nonsense that I miss from the housewives franchise. All the storylines now are either enormously overblown or serious/depressing. Also Sonja's comments about Luann's "murky yellow diamond?" The jealousy is palpable.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

DC-Cutie said:


> So now I see bethenny has a luggage line coming out.... She needs to know when to say 'when'


SkinnyGirl luggage - for the girl (and her man) who says one night is enough.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> So now I see bethenny has a luggage line coming out.... She needs to know when to say 'when'


How she is going to tie it in with "the brand" is beyond me.


----------



## slyyls

Maybe Skinny Girls can pack all  their clothes into carry on?   I'm starting to dislike hearing the words skinny girl.   I don't even think it's an appealing name for a brand if it's aimed at women 30 and up.    I couldn't ever  be skinny unless I developed an eating disorder.


----------



## AECornell

Can someone remind me what went wrong between bethenny and Jason? They're playing her old reality show here, they're on the season when she was doing skating with the stars. She and Jason seemed really happy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slyyls said:


> Maybe Skinny Girls can pack all  their clothes into carry on?   I'm starting to dislike hearing the words skinny girl.   I don't even think it's an appealing name for a brand if it's aimed at women 30 and up.    I couldn't ever  be skinny unless I developed an eating disorder.


I know you what you mean -  I find the name "SkinnyGirl" very irritating - it just turns me off.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CanuckBagLover said:


> I know you what you mean -  I find the name "SkinnyGirl" very irritating - it just turns me off.


just a ps. I think the reason the name irritates me is that it preys on women's insecurities about weight and looks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AECornell said:


> Can someone remind me what went wrong between bethenny and Jason? They're playing her old reality show here, they're on the season when she was doing skating with the stars. She and Jason seemed really happy.


none of us will ever really know.

But my guess has always been that they come from two completely different worlds and upbrining.  He very close to his family, her's was very very dysfunctional.   Her fame rose, he was in the shadow.  As her fame rose, we can see, so has her funky attitude.  I'm sure Jason had his own mean streak, too.


----------



## Graw

sgj99 said:


> my goodness!  Sonja is just so jealous of LuAnn's happiness with Tom it's eating her alive.   I want to tell her:  "just because you and Tom were F*ck Buddies doesn't mean he can't fall in love with someone."   Friends with Benefits does not mean love will happen; usually it's the opposite in fact because each partner is kind of in a holding pattern waiting for the right person to come along and then they leave their Benefit Friend.


I don't think Sonja is jealous. I think she is upset and acting out because someone who was/is a friend to her, lived in her house, cried on her sofa about men purposely didn't tell her she is dating a man because Luann was aware of some history between them. 



rockhollow said:


> Sonja looked so jealous, not a good look. And then to criticize the ring - very childish.
> i don't think Ramona was pleased, but at least she pretended.
> And again, Carole seemed the most sincere of the bunch. It did help that Bethany wasn't there.
> 
> I wonder how long we are going to sober Sonja. It's true, she made more sense, but subdued. I know it probably best, but I kind of missed her wild drunk antics. We need the half-drunk Sonja.


I don't think she is jealous.



slang said:


> I get the feeling if the situation was reversed Lu would have acted the same way Sonja did
> If Lu's "friends with benefits" started dating Sonja and 2 months later they were engaged I can't imagine Lu would be all that thrilled
> Lu and Sonja both are looking for the same thing - a wealthy man to marry and take care of them..


Luann would have been much worse. 



LaAgradecida said:


> I think he's a smarmy low life.
> 
> Go enjoy your new life, Jules, without this little troll man!



No one wants Jules to be a single mom, you might know more about their relationship, but we don't know their story.  The real housewives show reveals snippets of life, but this season I didn't see a good take of them at all.  Maybe Jules received bad edits, who knows.  The nanny leaving after working with them for years is a testament to something or someone being off.  I don't know if Micheal is 100% to blame for their separation.


----------



## Graw

slyyls said:


> Maybe Skinny Girls can pack all  their clothes into carry on?   I'm starting to dislike hearing the words skinny girl.   I don't even think it's an appealing name for a brand if it's aimed at women 30 and up.    I couldn't ever  be skinny unless I developed an eating disorder.


 I don't like checking my luggage, even for a 2 week international trip I only bring a carry on. 



CanuckBagLover said:


> just a ps. I think the reason the name irritates me is that it preys on women's insecurities about weight and looks.


 And skinny doesn't mean healthy.  I like the ads they have now for average size women lingerie and clothing.  We are all the same inside.


----------



## Nahreen

I question if Lu is the one that prefers Dorinda to do the party, I bet it is Dorinda that is threatened by Ramona and Lus friendship. Dorinda is involved in the gossips and then throws everyone on the bus. Sorry but Dorinda is not such a nice person as she tries to portray.

I actually wonder what would have happened if Sonia did not tell about her friends with benefits thing with Tom and Lu later found out. I bet all hell would have broken out then.


----------



## Graw

I think Lu wants Dorinda to do it because she doesn't trust Ramona.  Ramona has plenty nerve contacting Luann's fiance.  If someone did that to mario she would have had a fit.  She went on 6 dates with a man over 50 on the ues, please women on this forum have probably been with Tom as well, she needs to stop.  She doesn't have any "rights" to him its over, he is engaged to Luann.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> just a ps. I think the reason the name irritates me is that it preys on women's insecurities about weight and looks.



I agree, I'll never be skinny, and would be embarrassed to be carrying a suitcase that said skinny girl on it.

I was with a friend one day and she had another very thin friend with her. I made a comment about how skinny she was, and the woman bit my head off. She gets it all the time apparently, and found it offensive. I apologized. It really make me think, it was just offensive to her as it would be for someone to call me fat - lesson learned.
Skinny is not a kind word.


----------



## slang

Its funny to me that Lu gets upset when people talk about dating Tom before her. 
She says it shouldn't matter who Tom dated before her and friends should just be happy when their friend finds the right guy. Funny that Lu wasn't happy for Carole when she started dating Adam and who Adam dated before Carole (Lu's niece) mattered to Lu, but no one should mention that Tom dated 2 of her friends. 
Heck, even a few episodes ago, Lu told Dorinda that Carole owes her an apology for dating Adam. Yet everyone is to mind their own business if they mention Lu's relationship.
I think it was very nice of Carole to support Lu's relationship and engagement since their friendship ended because Lu wasn't supportive of Carole's relationship.
Personally, I "try" to never voice my opinion to my friends over who they date. Adults can figure out for them selves what they need in a relationship....


----------



## cafecreme15

slang said:


> Its funny to me that Lu gets upset when people talk about dating Tom before her.
> She says it shouldn't matter who Tom dated before her and friends should just be happy when their friend finds the right guy. Funny that Lu wasn't happy for Carole when she started dating Adam and who Adam dated before Carole (Lu's niece) mattered to Lu, but no one should mention that Tom dated 2 of her friends.
> Heck, even a few episodes ago, Lu told Dorinda that Carole owes her an apology for dating Adam. Yet everyone is to mind their own business if they mention Lu's relationship.
> I think it was very nice of Carole to support Lu's relationship and engagement since their friendship ended because Lu wasn't supportive of Carole's relationship.
> Personally, I "try" to never voice my opinion to my friends over who they date. Adults can figure out for them selves what they need in a relationship....



I was just thinking this! I was surprised that no one on the show brought up Lu's hypocrisy with respect to the whole Adam-Carole situation.


----------



## Baileylouise

AECornell said:


> Can someone remind me what went wrong between bethenny and Jason? They're playing her old reality show here, they're on the season when she was doing skating with the stars. She and Jason seemed really happy.



I watched a bit of it today,she seemed happy and dare I say likeable, I think the problem was she likes to control everything and everyone or her ego got in the way. She was pretty disrespectful of Jason's family and hometown. Hopefully she would have mellowed now that the divorce is finalised.


----------



## AECornell

Yes likeable! I watched this when it originally aired and thought it was cute. Obviously there were some real issues and red flags with dealing with/spending time with his family. He just cannot let go of her controlling ways and that is her downfall.

I had to google when this came on because it felt like forever ago.

I will say, though, I am loving all these reruns of the reality shows I used to watch in the US. Makes tv watching for me so much easier here.



Baileylouise said:


> I watched a bit of it today,she seemed happy and dare I say likeable, I think the problem was she likes to control everything and everyone or her ego got in the way. She was pretty disrespectful of Jason's family and hometown. Hopefully she would have mellowed now that the divorce is finalised.


----------



## lulilu

Graw said:


> I think Lu wants Dorinda to do it because she doesn't trust Ramona.  *Ramona has plenty nerve contacting Luann's fiance. * If someone did that to mario she would have had a fit.  She went on 6 dates with a man over 50 on the ues, please women on this forum have probably been with Tom as well, she needs to stop.  She doesn't have any "rights" to him its over, he is engaged to Luann.



Why can't Ramona text Tom?  She just asked him to have Lu call her.  Nothing nefarious IMO.  Pushy maybe but not evidence that she was trying to mke a move on him.


----------



## mama13drama99

slang said:


> Its funny to me that Lu gets upset when people talk about dating Tom before her.
> She says it shouldn't matter who Tom dated before her and friends should just be happy when their friend finds the right guy. Funny that Lu wasn't happy for Carole when she started dating Adam and who Adam dated before Carole (Lu's niece) mattered to Lu, but no one should mention that Tom dated 2 of her friends.
> Heck, even a few episodes ago, Lu told Dorinda that Carole owes her an apology for dating Adam. Yet everyone is to mind their own business if they mention Lu's relationship.
> I think it was very nice of Carole to support Lu's relationship and engagement since their friendship ended because Lu wasn't supportive of Carole's relationship.
> Personally, I "try" to never voice my opinion to my friends over who they date. Adults can figure out for them selves what they need in a relationship....





cafecreme15 said:


> I was just thinking this! I was surprised that no one on the show brought up Lu's hypocrisy with respect to the whole Adam-Carole situation.



Maybe I'm not looking at it the same.  But I think Lu is simply tired of them dragging their time with Tom through the mud, not to be a friend but just to be mean.  I believe he went out with Ramona and slept with Sonja.  That doesn't equal like or love.  I don't think Sonja is jealous but envious.  She said several times she didn't think Tom was the marrying type.  Had she believed he was or that she had a chance, should would have jumped with both feet.  It's still childish of her to say all that she's said, make faces, and act like a brat!  Don't attend the dinner.  Don't attend the wedding.  Don't buy a gift.  It's not that difficult.  She acts like she was okay with the sexual relationship.  It's over.  She she should move on.  

Now with regard to Carole, Lu should have handled the things differently.  I still don't think they are the same.  I can understand her being upset and protective of her niece.  If it were me, I would have told Carole how I felt and that I felt badly for my niece. I would not have expected Carole to end things with Adam.  I would not have called her nasty names.  After all, it takes two.  Adam made the choice just as Carole did.  I don't think Carole was doing anything sneaky.  Who knows what was missed off camera or through editing.  Of course though Bravo wouldn't have allow that story to play out in an adult-like fashion.  The messiness worked to keep viewer watching and talking.


----------



## slang

cafecreme15 said:


> I was just thinking this! I was surprised that no one on the show brought up Lu's hypocrisy with respect to the whole Adam-Carole situation.



Yup, if Lu doesn't want everyone to have an opinion on her relationship then she needs to mind her own business about everyone else's relationships. That includes Dorinda/John relationship too - last year she was quite vocal about them aswell!
I guess she is seeing the other side now with Tom that it's not so nice when your friends want to give their opinion & you really don't want to hear it because it's really none of their business!
Carole and Adam seem happy enough 2+ years later as do Lu and Tom, whether or not others approved of these relationships in the beginning...


----------



## pquiles

cjy said:


> I enjoyed the show about her.  It was interesting



I did too.


----------



## Graw

lulilu said:


> Why can't Ramona text Tom?  She just asked him to have Lu call her.  Nothing nefarious IMO.  Pushy maybe but not evidence that she was trying to mke a move on him.


Yes, that is why because it is pushy.  Luann can reply when she feels like it.  I don't think Ramona is making a move on Tom.  She doesn't have any regard or knowledge of boundaries "in general," however given the sticky situation one would think she would stay away.  When Luann spoke to Ramona in Averys presence Ramona mentioned he is in constant contact with his ex, sends the ex gifts, even Avery thought her mom was raining on Luanns parade.   Ramona feels she has Toms number and its fair game to contact him, its pushy.  There wasn't an emergency or urgent need to reach Luann.


----------



## Nahreen

I think a person in love don't want to hear any negative things about their new love. They are blind to the persons faults and as Ramona did say, it takets a year to get to know someone. Lu is so desperate to marry  (financial problems?) she jumps right in. 

I think they had to tell Lu what they knew. However Sonia looked envious when she did so, so it was not told only as a friend.

If the relatonships later fails and it comes out that Sonia slept with him, he dated Ramona, giving his ex jewellery etc and Lu was not told she would be angry with them claiming that she thought they were her friends and that they should have warned her.


----------



## BalLVLover

Sonja seem super jealous at the dinner to me. Hearing her bash Luann's ring just reeked if jealousy.


----------



## cdtracing

BalLVLover said:


> Sonja seem super jealous at the dinner to me. Hearing her bash Luann's ring just reeked if jealousy.



Yes, her comment about Lu's ring came across as petty & just reeked of jealousy & envy in my opinion.  Not a good look for her.


----------



## JNH14

http://www.people.com/article/luann-de-lesseps-tom-dagostino-jr-are-engaged
A close-up of her ring-I thinks it's beautiful...so tacky of Sonja!


----------



## Sassys

Because someone doesn't like your ring, that makes them jealous


----------



## millivanilli

Sassys said:


> Because someone doesn't like your ring, that makes them jealous




naaaa but I think the comment she made was quite beastly. If i capture it corectly she said something like " I had a flawless 4 ct" which (as we all know) is more valuable than a fancy diamond when it comes to resale. In my ears it sounded like " old money versus new money".


----------



## Sassys

millivanilli said:


> naaaa but I think the comment she made was quite beastly. If i capture it corectly she said something like " I had a flawless 4 ct" which (as we all know) is more valuable than a fancy diamond when it comes to resale. In my ears it sounded like " old money versus new money".



Oh, okay. I have not seen the last episode. I will say, I can't stand yellow diamonds, so I'm on the "don't like her ring ship" and am hardly jealous lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja has zero room to be jealous!  At this point she'd probably take a cracker jack ring given to her, if that meant no longer being single.


----------



## Nahreen

The way Bravo edited what Sonia said in her talking head and showing segments of Lus engagement party and showing Sonias look at the time it sure looked like Sonia was envious of Lu. 

Now the type of rings often showed on American shows are certainly not the types of rings common in my country so 4 or 8 carats makes no difference to me since neither are the norm.


----------



## BalLVLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Sonja has zero room to be jealous!  At this point she'd probably take a cracker jack ring given to her, if that meant no longer being single.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## millivanilli

Nahreen said:


> The way Bravo edited what Sonia said in her talking head and showing segments of Lus engagement party and showing Sonias look at the time it sure looked like Sonia was envious of Lu.
> 
> Now the type of rings often showed on American shows are certainly not the types of rings common in my country so 4 or 8 carats makes no difference to me since neither are the norm.



over here too. I always wonder how they manage to pay for it. Here a 4ct would cost........ well... a lot, depending to the cccc.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

millivanilli said:


> naaaa but I think the comment she made was quite beastly. If i capture it corectly she said something like " I had a flawless 4 ct" which (as we all know) is more valuable than a fancy diamond when it comes to resale. In my ears it sounded like " old money versus new money".


Since when is Sonja old money? She married into old money but then divorced - very pretentious and petty of her


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> Since when is Sonja old money? She married into old money but then divorced - very pretentious and petty of her



Upper east side is considered old money. JP Morgan's family is indeed old money. Doesn't matter if she is divorced, she married "old money".


----------



## millivanilli

CanuckBagLover said:


> Since when is Sonja old money? She married into old money but then divorced - very pretentious and petty of her




not my interpretation, I think she said it (this is what I meant by " it sounded like"). I'll look it up. Mom.


----------



## cdtracing

millivanilli said:


> naaaa but I think the comment she made was quite beastly. If i capture it corectly she said something like " I had a flawless 4 ct" which (as we all know) is more valuable than a fancy diamond when it comes to resale. In my ears it sounded like " old money versus new money".



Sonja also said something to the effect of a cloudy/murky yellow diamond when she had a flawless 4 ct blah, blah, blah.  What was shown on the show did make Sonja look like she was ate up with jealousy.  While I, personally, like colored diamonds & do have a few, they are nothing in line with this ring & I fully understand that colored diamonds are not everybody's taste just like these huge, skating rink diamond rings celebrities like to get for engagement rings are not for everyone, either.  Everyone has their own personal tastes when it comes to jewelry.  Just because someone doesn't like a certain type ring does not mean they're jealous but the show certainly did portray Sonja that way.  I could be wrong but I do think Sonja is envious since she's been "hook up" buddies with Tom for a long time & Lu came in & apparently snagged him out from under her nose & she probably thinks that could have been her.  But who really knows....these reality shows are about as real as television wrestling shows.


----------



## millivanilli

ok, I try to type while watching the scene.

Sonja says:

" this situation is so loaded (?) because she is coming in with a 8 ct merky (??) yellow diamond when I had a near flawless 4 carat D flawless (at least this is what I understood) ... side... I'm just "oh god, I'm so happy for her but hrcchhh...." "

And I could swear that there was one situation where the old money versus new money was mentioned, but I can't remember when exactly.


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> Sonja also said something to the effect of a cloudy yellow diamond when she had a flawless 4 ct blah, blah, blah.  What was shown on the show did make Sonja look like she was ate up with jealousy.  While I, personally, like colored diamonds & do have a few, they are nothing in line with this ring & I fully understand that colored diamonds are not everybody's taste just like these huge, skating rink diamond rings celebrities like to get for engagement rings are not for everyone, either.  Everyone has their own personal tastes when it comes to jewelry.  Just because someone doesn't like a certain type ring does not mean they're jealous but the show certainly did portray Sonja that way.  I could be wrong but I do think Sonja is envious since she's been "hook up" buddies with Tom for a long time & Lu came in & apparently snagged him out from under her nose & she probably thinks that could have been her.  But who really knows....these reality shows are about as real as television wrestling shows.




ah it was clowdy! That was mean, really.

Actually I am more into the wihte ones, but frankly said I do not have enough money to spend a lot of money on items that are hard to resell. IF I'd have enough money I'd buy fancy diamonds as they are pretty. 

Wasn't there something with Sonja or Ramona debatting that LuAnn is snagging men?  (tbh after 8 seasons I have the same impression. It is not very ladylike to catch a man you know is dating a friend of you / having an friendship with benefits with one of your friends.)


----------



## buzzytoes

I just caught a little over the weekend where Ramona was telling Lu it takes a year to know someone. Did I hear that right that Tom was actually on a date with someone else and left with Lu? Are they 21 year olds? Why on earth would you want a man who leaves another date in order to be with you? So disrespectful and rude.


----------



## millivanilli

buzzytoes said:


> I just caught a little over the weekend where Ramona was telling Lu it takes a year to know someone. Did I hear that right that Tom was actually on a date with someone else and left with Lu? Are they 21 year olds? Why on earth would you want a man who leaves another date in order to be with you? So disrespectful and rude.


I understood it the same way.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> I just caught a little over the weekend where Ramona was telling Lu it takes a year to know someone. Did I hear that right that Tom was actually on a date with someone else and left with Lu? Are they 21 year olds? Why on earth would you want a man who leaves another date in order to be with you? So disrespectful and rude.



Because Lu has bills to pay, and could care less. Upper East side is a very small world, and she knew who Tom was, and how much $$ he has. If that really happened, Karma will bite her in the butt. Also, she keeps saying she moved into his penthouse; I was told by a friend Tom does not have a penthouse. Yes, he has outdoor space, but it is not the penthouse.


----------



## cdtracing

millivanilli said:


> ah it was clowdy! That was mean, really.
> 
> Actually I am more into the wihte ones, but frankly said I do not have enough money to spend a lot of money on items that are hard to resell. IF I'd have enough money I'd buy fancy diamonds as they are pretty.
> 
> Wasn't there something with Sonja or Ramona debatting that LuAnn is snagging men?  (tbh after 8 seasons I have the same impression. It is not very ladylike to catch a man you know is dating a friend of you / having an friendship with benefits with one of your friends.)



Her comment was cloudy or murky, I'm not sure which.  I would have to catch the episode on a rerun & rewatch it.  But the comment was unnecessary, whether she meant it or if it was scripted for her to say it.  I've seen engagement rings that others have shown me that I didn't care for but I would never tell them so.  I just smile, say it's pretty & congratulations.  It's no skin off my back what someone else's ring looks like.  Lu has gone through some men on the show since she's gotten divorced from the Count & I'm pretty sure she gives zero F's what someone thinks as long as she's getting what she wants.  I'm pretty sure "girl code" goes out the window with this bunch of women; after all, Bethenny is involved with a man married to a friend of hers & she called Lu out for screwing married men.  Well...fact is, Lu's a slut but so is Bethenny & for her to call Lu out for the same behavior is the pot calling the kettle black.  All these women are out for themselves & if it comes down to it, will throw anyone under the bus.  I'm guessing if it wasn't for all this drama, these women would have little to do or complain about.


----------



## Graw

I know I am in the minority.  Yes Sonja was snarky by saying murky and she had a D, but Luann her friend who was staying at her home.  She allowed a woman to stay with her and Luann couldn't give her the courtesy to say oh,  I am with Tom now.  In the beginning Sonja was very supportive of Luann and Tom when the girls mentioned it to her, but after Luann never came to Sonja to have a conversation she became salty.  Good for her!  Sonja deserves to give Luann shade. 



buzzytoes said:


> I just caught a little over the weekend where Ramona was telling Lu it takes a year to know someone. Did I hear that right that Tom was actually on a date with someone else and left with Lu? Are they 21 year olds? Why on earth would you want a man who leaves another date in order to be with you? So disrespectful and rude.



She doesn't care, he is wealthy and she is strategic.  I do think she wants to have a happy marriage, the means to get to the ends are horrid.  Lets not forget she is very competitive.  



Sassys said:


> Because Lu has bills to pay, and could care less. Upper East side is a very small world, and she knew who Tom was, and how much $$ he has. If that really happened, Karma will bite her in the butt. Also, she keeps saying she moved into his penthouse; I was told by a friend Tom does not have a penthouse. Yes, he has outdoor space, but it is not the penthouse.



She has to say Penthouse!  Luann is queen of the 1upers.  You went to Vail, I own homes in vail.  You went on dates with Tom, I married him.  Her attitude is the reason why the girls don't support her.  After a year they will support her, if her attitude changes.


----------



## swags

Sonja always mentions what she HAD. Its no longer relevant because now what  she has is a falling apart house, a
 bunch of freaks that she calls interns fawning over her, and a hoo haa that needs rejuvenation from too much traffic.


----------



## cafecreme15

swags said:


> Sonja always mentions what she HAD. Its no longer relevant because now what  she has is a falling apart house, a
> bunch of freaks that she calls interns fawning over her, and a hoo haa that needs rejuvenation from too much traffic.



A little harsh, but I've been thinking the same thing! It seems like she is obsessed with remembering her glory days, and is out of touch with the present.


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> Sonja always mentions what she HAD. Its no longer relevant because now what  she has is a falling apart house, a
> bunch of freaks that she calls interns fawning over her, and a hoo haa that needs rejuvenation from too much traffic.









  BAM!!


----------



## slang

Graw said:


> I know I am in the minority.  Yes Sonja was snarky by saying murky and she had a D, but Luann her friend who was staying at her home.  She allowed a woman to stay with her and Luann couldn't give her the courtesy to say oh,  I am with Tom now.  In the beginning Sonja was very supportive of Luann and Tom when the girls mentioned it to her, but after Luann never came to Sonja to have a conversation she became salty.  Good for her!  Sonja deserves to give Luann shade.
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't care, he is wealthy and she is strategic.  I do think she wants to have a happy marriage, the means to get to the ends are horrid.  Lets not forget she is very competitive.
> 
> 
> 
> She has to say Penthouse!  Luann is queen of the 1upers.  You went to Vail, I own homes in vail.  You went on dates with Tom, I married him.  Her attitude is the reason why the girls don't support her.  After a year they will support her, if her attitude changes.



Agree with everything you said!


----------



## GaudyGirl

millivanilli said:


> ok, I try to type while watching the scene.
> 
> 
> And I could swear that there was one situation where the old money versus new money was mentioned, but I can't remember when exactly.



I feel like Sonja said something like that but I can only really remember Jules saying it about Bethanny after the visit to her Hamptons home.


----------



## Nahreen

millivanilli said:


> over here too. I always wonder how they manage to pay for it. Here a 4ct would cost........ well... a lot, depending to the cccc.



I don't either. I have started to see some bigger stones at the jewellers but they are still 1/4 the size.


----------



## Nahreen

cdtracing said:


> Sonja also said something to the effect of a cloudy/murky yellow diamond when she had a flawless 4 ct blah, blah, blah.  What was shown on the show did make Sonja look like she was ate up with jealousy.  While I, personally, like colored diamonds & do have a few, they are nothing in line with this ring & I fully understand that colored diamonds are not everybody's taste just like these huge, skating rink diamond rings celebrities like to get for engagement rings are not for everyone, either.  Everyone has their own personal tastes when it comes to jewelry.  Just because someone doesn't like a certain type ring does not mean they're jealous but the show certainly did portray Sonja that way.  I could be wrong but I do think Sonja is envious since she's been "hook up" buddies with Tom for a long time & Lu came in & apparently snagged him out from under her nose & she probably thinks that could have been her.  But who really knows....these reality shows are about as real as television wrestling shows.



What is a skating rink Diamond?


----------



## millivanilli

cdtracing said:


> Her comment was cloudy or murky, I'm not sure which. .




Don't mind. it was me, I am a non native speaker and had no clue what murky means - I even spelled it wrong. So it was more a " oh that was mean now that I understand what she said" - comment.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sonja, for all her difficulties is spending quite a bit of time in the south of France this summer, partying every day.  Who knows how she manages it.


----------



## cdtracing

Nahreen said:


> What is a skating rink Diamond?



That's just my sarcastic reference to these ginormous diamond rings that seem to be the current craze, especially with celebrities.  They're so big they remind me of an ice skating rink for the finger & most of them make me think big, huge cubic zirconia.


----------



## Nahreen

cdtracing said:


> That's just my sarcastic reference to these ginormous diamond rings that seem to be the current craze, especially with celebrities.  They're so big they remind me of an ice skating rink for the finger & most of them make me think big, huge cubic zirconia.



Thanks for the clarification. Tight fitting gloves will certainly not work with those rings. Since Diamond is so hard, I bet they easily scratch things with their big rings. If they are flawless they will cost a fortune. 

I bet some jewellers give or lend the celebs some jewellery for free advertisment. The same with jewellery shopping on the RHO shows, It is advertisment and if not free jewellery at least a heavy discount.


----------



## cafecreme15

Nahreen said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Tight fitting gloves will certainly not work with those rings. Since Diamond is so hard, I bet they easily scratch things with their big rings. If they are flawless they will cost a fortune.
> 
> I bet some jewellers give or lend the celebs some jewellery for free advertisment. The same with jewellery shopping on the RHO shows, It is advertisment and if not free jewellery at least a heavy discount.



I miss this type of thing on the show. In the early seasons, Bravo used to show the housewives "dropping" tons of money on ostentatious jewelry, clothing, etc. (I use quotes because who knows if they actually end up buying this stuff. Like you said it's probably just for publicity.) Now it's just stupid drama that I honestly can't even make heads or tails of anymore.


----------



## Nahreen

cafecreme15 said:


> I miss this type of thing on the show. In the early seasons, Bravo used to show the housewives "dropping" tons of money on ostentatious jewelry, clothing, etc. (I use quotes because who knows if they actually end up buying this stuff. Like you said it's probably just for publicity.) Now it's just stupid drama that I honestly can't even make heads or tails of anymore.



I agree with you and these were the parts I liked best too. I am catching up on the Melbourne version and they were jewellery, clothes and hat shopping in season 2. A pink Diamond was shown for 400000 AUD.


----------



## millivanilli

Nahreen said:


> I agree with you and these were the parts I liked best too. I am catching up on the Melbourne version and they were jewellery, clothes and hat shopping in season 2. A pink Diamond was shown for 400000 AUD.



oh then I am going to watch this. I am missing those times.


----------



## beekmanhill

They were seen shopping at Graff in Palm Beach for the ring.  But I don't think anyone knows if they bought it there.


----------



## horse17

Just catching up on last show.....how come Lu never mentioned the guy she was dating and now engaged to, to Sonja?..she was living with her, so it would make sense...I guess......or is it because Lu knew he was um..doing, Sonja?


----------



## slang

horse17 said:


> Just catching up on last show.....how come Lu never mentioned the guy she was dating and now engaged to, to Sonja?..she was living with her, so it would make sense...I guess......or is it because Lu knew he was um..doing, Sonja?



Yes, makes you wonder!
Also, a few episodes back when Lu had her dinner to introduce Tom to her "friends", she didn't invite her BFF Sonja (who she was living with). Hmmm, wonder why? because she knew Sonja already knows Tom?!


----------



## horse17

slang said:


> Yes, makes you wonder!
> Also, a few episodes back when Lu had her dinner to introduce Tom to her "friends", she didn't invite her BFF Sonja (who she was living with). Hmmm, wonder why? because she knew Sonja already knows Tom?!



Hmmm...yes, thats right.....the tangled web we weave....


----------



## Graw

Bravo is combing through years of footage to see if they have a clip of Tom and Sonja.


----------



## sgj99

Sonja, Sonja, Sonja - what can I say?  Plenty!!!  I already stated my opinion about her Friends w/ Benefits relationship with Tom (so what!  he obviously wasn't going to fall in love with her or he'd already have fallen).  And you can't say (IMHO) that Bravo is editing it to make her look bad:  you can't edit in what isn't there to begin with.  My beef this week is her comment about the yacht Lu's friend let them use for the party/Bravo party - she sounded so snippy in her interview when she said something about comparing that yacht to her ex husband's.  It's your ex-husband's yacht, not yours any more Lady Morgan ... get over it, you haven't been married to him and had access to his wealth for 10 years now.


----------



## lulilu

I take it that Lu and Tom are still engaged, despite all the trouble being raised by the others.  The coming attractions were very curious.  The snippet of Tom telling Ramona they only went out to dinner once didn't show him in the politest light.


----------



## Graw

Luann didn't tell Sonja.  Tom told Sonja he was seeing someone he liked.  That is awful.


----------



## Graw

It makes him look manipulative.  A few episodes ago he said Ramona is a nice lady in an innocent way.  He was purposely being coy.  Luann is not a good friend.  She should have went to Sonja to tell her about her and Tom.


----------



## Baglady41

Luann is so annoying with the Tom this, Tom that. I don't know how anyone can stand it. What kind of a friend is living in your house and doesn't mention she is dating a guy you've been hooking up with for years? The things these women will do for a man. Ramona was so ridiculous demanding to know what guests were coming. And Sonja's comment about the yacht was so petty. I think people would be much more inclined to sympathize with her if she would just stop saying things like that.


----------



## horse17

I'm happy for Lu, but as someone here said, she would be SO full of her snippy rude comments masked by her fake laugh...if the situation was reversed......I'm not sticking up for Sonja...she is pitiful to watch acting like this....


----------



## horse17

Im sorry, but not seeing the big attraction with Tom...


----------



## slyyls

Unless this Tom is seriously rich, i can't imagine how he manages to get all these women interested in him?
Sonja looked amazing in that black dress!    Tom will likely have trouble keeping his eyes off her.
I can't wait to hear what info Bethenny received about him.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I watched the show last night and reading everyone's comments and here are my 2 cents.

Yes Luann is getting annoying with "Tom this, Tom that" but she got engaged, is over the moon happy and I think we've all had friends who have been like this at momentous events in their life like engagements, or a first baby.  I also think Lu is also rubbing it in their faces that she's engaged to a wealthy guy and the others are not  (especially Ramona and Sonja) but I give her a pass given that Ramona and Sonja continually throw up their past relations with Tom.  Its one thing to be a concerned friend and say "just so you know what you're getting into"... but they are not concerned friends-  they are just being petty jealous *****es. 

I am frankly bored with Tomgate.  I do find it strange that Lu never mentioned to Sonja that she was seeing Tom and I can understand Sonja being hurt that she didn't mention it as well. I also find it odd that Lu was introduced to Tom by Dorinda.  Did no one know that Tom and Sonja had been hooking up for the past 10 years?.  I don't think we'll ever really know the truth but Sonja and Ramona need to get it over it.  I think Sonja feels used by Tom (and it sound like he did use her) but she has only her self to blame for that - a guy she casually sees on and off for 10 years without offering a commitment? What did she think was going to happen - that he would magically declare she's the one?

I frankly don't believe Ramona.  In earlier episodes she seemed to imply she had a sexual relationship with him and gone out  20x or something (at least more than the 5 or 6x she claimed this episode). She seems to be back pedaling to me.  And it looks like she is going to continue to make an ass of herself next episode at the party when Tom shows up - Frankly Lu should throw her off the yacht for such behaviour.  

I just think Sonja and Ramona should just shut up about Tom.  I think they are trying to make Lu look bad (and Tom) but honestly they are doing more harm to themselves.

Bethenny was vile in her glee that she found dirt that could "blow the engagement up".  Who relishes in causing other people pain? 

Sonja needs to get over herself, as someone else posted - she's no longer Lady Morgan. Her comments about the yacht, the engagement ring were  so petty.

How can Carole have a dog in LA? I thought she spent most of her time in NYC?  

It was kind of interesting to see Jules parents but the phone call with her child saying "when is Daddy coming home?" really rubbed me the wrong way. We all know now that Jules marriage was falling to pieces at the time of filming (and I can't help but think the producers knew too) but I hate to see children used this way.


----------



## LeeMiller

beekmanhill said:


> They were seen shopping at Graff in Palm Beach for the ring.  But I don't think anyone knows if they bought it there.



Oh wow, I've never been.  But Palm Beach has some to die for jewelry stores, especially on Worth Ave.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So someone randomly text Beth some tea on Tom??? Oooookay


----------



## cafecreme15

The way Luann was bragging about her friend's yacht (not even her own!) to the other women reminded me of how a childhood friend of mine would brag about her other friends' toys to me if she came over to my house and saw I had something new. If Luann doesn't own something herself, she can never let the other ladies forget that she knows very wealthy people, Always trying to one up everyone else - i.e. she is happier than they are, she is engaged and they are not, she has friends with yachts and they do not, etc. I know she is over the moon happy from her engagement and still in that giggly honeymoon phase, but she is using that as an opportunity to act like she is above everyone else.


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> The way Luann was bragging about her friend's yacht (not even her own!) to the other women reminded me of how a childhood friend of mine would brag about her other friends' toys to me if she came over to my house and saw I had something new. If Luann doesn't own something herself, she can never let the other ladies forget that she knows very wealthy people, Always trying to one up everyone else - i.e. she is happier than they are, she is engaged and they are not, she has friends with yachts and they do not, etc. I know she is over the moon happy from her engagement and still in that giggly honeymoon phase, but she is using that as an opportunity to act like she is above everyone else.


exactly..not only this, but come on Lu..your engaged to a guy that has been banging your friends...questionably close to when you were dating him.....sorry, but that's not a whole lot to brag about.....she should keep it low key...


----------



## Jayne1

cafecreme15 said:


> The way Luann was bragging about her friend's yacht (not even her own!) to the other women reminded me of how a childhood friend of mine would brag about her other friends' toys to me if she came over to my house and saw I had something new. If Luann doesn't own something herself, she can never let the other ladies forget that she knows very wealthy people…


I kept thinking it was Bravo who knew someone with a yacht. You have to have a really good friend and one that is very generous to lend their yacht equipped with staff, to just a friend.

Maybe Lu still has generous, rich friends who do nice things for her out of the kindness of their hearts… maybe.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WTF is Bethenny's problem?  I mean telling someone they have info on them is just childish.  If you feeling bad, just say it.  Tell it!  I hate people that do stuff like that
If she would have, I would have applauded Luann for a quick comback about her failed marriage.  I would have laid her ish bare.   She would have left the room in tears.


----------



## Nahreen

I get so annoyed with women who can't participate in a girltrip without the man. Aviva was one of those persons. I get Lu is in love over her heels but this is annoying. It is also annoying that finding a rich husband is all they can think about. Strange after their previous spouses cheated on them, it would make me think they would enjoy the freedom and be independent. Have your own carrier and make your own fortune ladies!


----------



## Nahreen

On another note, I am dissapointed they are not going to Hawaii, luxury trips is one of the things still enjoyable about these series.


----------



## LaAgradecida

I don't know if it's just me or what, but as Tom was walking up to the yacht, I got a very "effeminate" vibe from him. 

I hope LuAnn isn't just his beard!


----------



## Carson123

It's so pathetic how romana is always acting like the new divorcee, flirting with everyone and making dumb comments to men. I get secondhand embarrassment watching her.


----------



## cafecreme15

Carson123 said:


> It's so pathetic how romana is always acting like the new divorcee, flirting with everyone and making dumb comments to men. I get secondhand embarrassment watching her.


I can only imagine what her daughter Avery must think of her antics. Then again, maybe she's used to them by now.


----------



## coconutsboston

Nahreen said:


> On another note, I am dissapointed they are not going to Hawaii, luxury trips is one of the things still enjoyable about these series.


No kidding!


----------



## coconutsboston

cafecreme15 said:


> I can only imagine what her daughter Avery must think of her antics. Then again, maybe she's used to them by now.



Hopefully she doesn't follow suit...


----------



## chowlover2

Did anyone see Ramona on WWHL last night? Avery was in the audience. I felt as if I were looking at Bryn's future.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Nahreen said:


> On another note, I am dissapointed they are not going to Hawaii, luxury trips is one of the things still enjoyable about these series.


Me too - couldn't help notice it was Bethenny that killed the trip to Hawaii because of her fibroids (but she conveniently could go to Aspen with her daughter) and it was ok for her to exclude Sonja from her planned  trip to Mexico.   The other women could have gone to Hawaii without Bethenny (probably would have been more enjoyable too) but in Bravo world everything has to revolve around Planet Bethenny


----------



## bisbee

CanuckBagLover said:


> Me too - couldn't help notice it was Bethenny that killed the trip to Hawaii because of her fibroids (but she conveniently could go to Aspen with her daughter) and it was ok for her to exclude Sonja from her planned  trip to Mexico.   The other women could have gone to Hawaii without Bethenny (probably would have been more enjoyable too) but in Bravo world everything has to revolve around Planet Bethenny


She did go to Aspen but said she spent most of the time in bed.


----------



## Longchamp

Dorinda was guest today on Reality checked via Radio Andy.
The next two shows are what she considers worse than scary island. 
She hinted that there may be someone else that Slept with Lu's fiancé.  ? Bethenny.
Big fight starts next week and since that taping, some ladies are still not talking to each other.


----------



## Aimee3

Sonja's black dress was to die for.  Does anyone know who the designer is?  She looked stunning.


----------



## Graw

horse17 said:


> Im sorry, but not seeing the big attraction with Tom...



Maybe he shines in areas that can not/ should not be captured on film. 



Glitterandstuds said:


> So someone randomly text Beth some tea on Tom??? Oooookay



At 230 am no less!  Remember it was Bethany's friend who witnessed Luann drag Tom away while he was out with a woman he was seeing for 3 months.   



Aimee3 said:


> Sonja's black dress was to die for.  Does anyone know who the designer is?  She looked stunning.


  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Althea G.

I really felt for Sonja in this episode, and my low opinion of Lu just got lower. Her hypocrisy is awful, and her dismissiveness of Sonja's feelings is really rotten. But I have to wonder how long this will last. If he's got no problem sleeping around, then why stop with her? And who's to say he'll be faithful? I have a bad feeling about this. As much as I dislike Lu, I wouldn't want to see her get hurt by this guy. That makes me curious about what Bethenny has to say. If she can shed some light on his shady character, then Lu is better off knowing before she makes such a commitment.


----------



## Cherrasaki

slyyls said:


> Unless this Tom is seriously rich, i can't imagine how he manages to get all these women interested in him?
> Sonja looked amazing in that black dress!    Tom will likely have trouble keeping his eyes off her.
> I can't wait to hear what info Bethenny received about him.



I think he must like the attention and being on tv.  Why else would he date/sleep with three friends who are on the same reality show.  I don't see the appeal with him either.  And Bethenny is one nasty and bitter woman. There is no excuse for her behavior this season.  She was practically foaming at the mouth and seemed way to happy about finding out the dirt on Lu's fiancee and then wanting to disclose it to everyone. She is just stirring the pot.  What kind of "friend" does that?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ B has always been nasty and bitter!! Remember her feud with Jill - she had Alex do her dirty work and pass on that mean message about 'never want to see or speak to you again' Jill was really hurt and I remember the absolute look of JOY on B's face when Alex told her how hurt Jill was!!!
Horrible nasty woman!!!


----------



## Graw

Carson123 said:


> It's so pathetic how romana is always acting like the new divorcee, flirting with everyone and making dumb comments to men. I get secondhand embarrassment watching her.



That poor guy looked mortified!  Please keep your clothes on! They need to interview people after these crazy antics for a 10 second response.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Althea G. said:


> I really felt for Sonja in this episode, and my low opinion of Lu just got lower. Her hypocrisy is awful, and her dismissiveness of Sonja's feelings is really rotten. But I have to wonder how long this will last. If he's got no problem sleeping around, then why stop with her? And who's to say he'll be faithful? I have a bad feeling about this. As much as I dislike Lu, I wouldn't want to see her get hurt by this guy. That makes me curious about what Bethenny has to say. If she can shed some light on his shady character, then Lu is better off knowing before she makes such a commitment.


I agree Lu should have told Sonja she was seeing Tom but on the other hand Sonja is acting like Lu stole her boyfriend form under nose when Tom wasn't her even her boyfriend!  Sonja needs to get over it.  I do think she is handling it more graciously then Ramona - (which isn't exactly a high bar).  As for Tom and Lu's future -who knows - I don't want her to be hurt either but time will tell.  I don't know enough about Tom as to whether he has a shady character or not - but these women have the own axes to grind (with each other/with Tom) so I'm just skeptical about everything when it comes to Tomgate.  Bethenny is just a mean gossip mongerer and I would also take what she says with a grain of salt.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ps on the whole Sonja/Tom/Lu storyline there are some interesting peices on RealityTea website - first there are posts they collected from someone who claims to have been an intern with Sonja - (can't be verified though) this person who claimed to be her intern said she never heard Sonja mention Tom but added that didn't necessarily mean they didn't date - she just noted it was odd because she heard about Sonja's other dates.    There was also a post speculating that this is just an act - that both Sonja and Lu were worried about being cut "if they didn't bring it" so this theory goes they concocted the whole Tom storyline for the drama.  I don't know if any of this is true  - but its interesting reading.


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> ps on the whole Sonja/Tom/Lu storyline there are some interesting peices on RealityTea website - first there are posts they collected from someone who claims to have been an intern with Sonja - (can't be verified though) this person who claimed to be her intern said she never heard Sonja mention Tom but added that didn't necessarily mean they didn't date - she just noted it was odd because she heard about Sonja's other dates.    There was also a post speculating that this is just an act - that both Sonja and Lu were worried about being cut "if they didn't bring it" so this theory goes they concocted the whole Tom storyline for the drama.  I don't know if any of this is true  - but its interesting reading.



But why say they were together for 10 years?  It sounds like Sonja was his in between relationships sex toy, Tom sends a text or smoke signal and Sonja runs to him for a few hours then returns to her life.  They didn't go on vacation together or out to several restaurants.  Her interns may not have been aware of him at all.


----------



## slang

Sonja said she never told anyone she was dating her ex husband until they were engaged. She likes to keep her relationships quite but not sure that works when you're on a reality show...


----------



## beekmanhill

Sophie-Rose said:


> ^^ B has always been nasty and bitter!! Remember her feud with Jill - she had Alex do her dirty work and pass on that mean message about 'never want to see or speak to you again' Jill was really hurt and I remember the absolute look of JOY on B's face when Alex told her how hurt Jill was!!!
> Horrible nasty woman!!!



Absolutely.   And BTW, what is Bethenny doing getting spy texts from UES restaurants.  She certainly disparages the UES denizens enough.  I thought all her cool friends were in Soho, Tribeca, Flatiron, etc.  

On Bethenny's chat, she is making all sorts of fun about Lu's pronunciation of Carole's last name, so obviously they aren't friends.
On Twitter today or yesterday she was coy about returning to the show saying she had lots to think about.  Oh year, and where is SG going to be promoted if not by Bravo on the show.     And I'm sure the suitcase line will blow all the long standing brands out of the water.


----------



## tweegy

I felt bad for Sonja, you could see it on her face it bugged her. But she looked good in that black dress. I just have second hand embarrassment for these ladies just bringing up her and Ramona to Tom. Like - let it go ladies this is not about you. Its not to say Luann didnt know about them. She knew so whats the big ah ha?

Bethenny is just miserable, I liked her for being direct but its now borderline bullying and miserably messy. Like you can't be happy for your friend who's getting married. She made cracks on Luanns ring and now this 'dirt' rather than tell some random friend if she came out personally and set Luann aside and said what she heard would have been more tasteful. But knowing Beth she would blow up and yell at Luann for what she heard.

Next week will no doubt be embarrassment inducing.


----------



## cdtracing

Well...I don't have much to say about this last episode.  The chaos continues on it's downward spiral.   Bethenny is being true to her evil inner self.  She is what she is & isn't going to change.  She's no friend to any of the ladies but then again, I don't think any of the ladies are really friend material based on how they interact & behave.

As far as being on the yacht & Lu's engagement party....if I was in attendance, I would have abandoned ship & gone to bar for drinks.  On another note...I thought Sonja looked fabulous in that black dress!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> But why say they were together for 10 years?  It sounds like Sonja was his in between relationships sex toy, Tom sends a text or smoke signal and Sonja runs to him for a few hours then returns to her life.  They didn't go on vacation together or out to several restaurants.  Her interns may not have been aware of him at all.





beekmanhill said:


> Absolutely.   And BTW, what is Bethenny doing getting spy texts from UES restaurants.  She certainly disparages the UES denizens enough.  I thought all her cool friends were in Soho, Tribeca, Flatiron, etc.
> 
> On Bethenny's chat, she is making all sorts of fun about Lu's pronunciation of Carole's last name, so obviously they aren't friends.
> On Twitter today or yesterday she was coy about returning to the show saying she had lots to think about.  Oh year, and where is SG going to be promoted if not by Bravo on the show.     And I'm sure the suitcase line will blow all the long standing brands out of the water.


I'm sure if there any trips next season, all the women will be given skinnygirl suitcases to take with them.  Unfortunately, i think the B will back.


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm sure if there any trips next season, all the women will be given skinnygirl suitcases to take with them.  Unfortunately, i think the B will back.



Rhony is a Bethany infomercial!


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm sure if there any trips next season, all the women will be given skinnygirl suitcases to take with them.  Unfortunately, i think the B will back.




Oh, I'm sure she'll be back.  It is incredible free marketing.   However, why Bravo should pay her a high salary is beyond me.  Ratings have been down.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Carson123 said:


> It's so pathetic how romana is always acting like the new divorcee, flirting with everyone and making dumb comments to men. I get secondhand embarrassment watching her.



Ramona is downright embarrassing.  I like how Bethenny and the other women rag on Luanne for acting a certain way with men but Ramona doing the same thing and acting the fool is okay.  Wonder why it was acceptable for Ramona to date Tom aka " Sonja's friend with benefits" but everyone was appalled when Luanne did it. Ramona doesn't get called out enough on her embarrassing behavior even though she is ridiculous and enjoys putting other ppl down and stirring the pot especially when it concerns Luanne.  There seems to be a love hate relationship between the two of them.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> I felt bad for Sonja, you could see it on her face it bugged her. But she looked good in that black dress. I just have second hand embarrassment for these ladies just bringing up her and Ramona to Tom. Like - let it go ladies this is not about you. Its not to say Luann didnt know about them. She knew so whats the big ah ha?
> 
> Bethenny is just miserable, I liked her for being direct but its now borderline bullying and miserably messy. *Like you can't be happy for your friend who's getting married*. She made cracks on Luanns ring and now this 'dirt' rather than tell some random friend if she came out personally and set Luann aside and said what she heard would have been more tasteful. But knowing Beth she would blow up and yell at Luann for what she heard.
> 
> Next week will no doubt be embarrassment inducing.



They're not friends. Luanne doesn't even have Bethenny's name spelled correctly in her phone.


----------



## beekmanhill

Cherrasaki said:


> Ramona is downright embarrassing.  I like how Bethenny and the other women rag on Luanne for acting a certain way with men but Ramona doing the same thing and acting the fool is okay.  Wonder why it was acceptable for Ramona to date Tom aka " Sonja's friend with benefits" but everyone was appalled when Luanne did it. Ramona doesn't get called out enough on her embarrassing behavior even though she is ridiculous and enjoys putting other ppl down and stirring the pot especially when it concerns Luanne.  There seems to be a love hate relationship between the two of them.



Ramona has been kissing up to Bethenny all season, so she is immune from criticism.


----------



## millivanilli

Am I the only one who found LuAnns comment about ... don't remember her name anymore, the second half of Sonja- yes Ramonas Makeup really mean?

 And LuAnn you don't talk a person into alcohol who does. not. want. to! Over here this behaviour is called codependent. Go to therapy!


----------



## horse17

Althea G. said:


> I really felt for Sonja in this episode, and my low opinion of Lu just got lower. Her hypocrisy is awful, and her dismissiveness of Sonja's feelings is really rotten. But I have to wonder how long this will last. If he's got no problem sleeping around, then why stop with her? And who's to say he'll be faithful? I have a bad feeling about this. As much as I dislike Lu, I wouldn't want to see her get hurt by this guy. That makes me curious about what Bethenny has to say. If she can shed some light on his shady character, then Lu is better off knowing before she makes such a commitment.


I agree with you, but, Lu is a big girl...I wouldn't feel bad for her in the LEAST....Lu is out for herself, esp with men....remember, it was Lu who dismissed the fact that she was with a married guy last year on their trip......the writings on the wall with this guy..IMO...esp only after a few months.....


----------



## horse17

CanuckBagLover said:


> ps on the whole Sonja/Tom/Lu storyline there are some interesting peices on RealityTea website - first there are posts they collected from someone who claims to have been an intern with Sonja - (can't be verified though) this person who claimed to be her intern said she never heard Sonja mention Tom but added that didn't necessarily mean they didn't date - she just noted it was odd because she heard about Sonja's other dates.    There was also a post speculating that this is just an act - that both Sonja and Lu were worried about being cut "if they didn't bring it" so this theory goes they concocted the whole Tom storyline for the drama.  I don't know if any of this is true  - but its interesting reading.


oh, I would totally believe the whole thing is concocted!


----------



## Nahreen

horse17 said:


> oh, I would totally believe the whole thing is concocted!



Agree, like the Harry and Sonja story a few years ago.


----------



## millivanilli

Althea G. said:


> I really felt for Sonja in this episode, and my low opinion of Lu just got lower. Her hypocrisy is awful, and her dismissiveness of Sonja's feelings is really rotten. But I have to wonder how long this will last. If he's got no problem sleeping around, then why stop with her? And who's to say he'll be faithful? I have a bad feeling about this. As much as I dislike Lu, I wouldn't want to see her get hurt by this guy. That makes me curious about what Bethenny has to say. If she can shed some light on his shady character, then Lu is better off knowing before she makes such a commitment.




Yeah, but... He was with Sinja for over 10 years, in the meantime dating Ramona and sending his girlfriends gifts and holding hands with ANOTHER woman when LuAnn catched him- so, what could be the content in that message Bethenny got that would change anything? I don't have a red tone für that red the flags are already, there is no need for additional informations.


----------



## rockhollow

That was a slow episode - it seems like nothing much happened  - the ladies going on and on about Lu and Tom.

Ramona is just so embarrassing - the flirting with the poor cabin boy - he was probably  cringing the whole time. I'm sure she felt she was being flirtatious, I found it embarrassing. Flapping her top around and then asking him to unzip her suitcase. I'm surprised she didn't get him to unpack - isn't that something she  expects when travelling?
I do agree with the ladies that Romana is looking good these days, but her behaviour is not looking good.

Sonja is jealous - no doubt!
I'm sorry, but I can't see any woman being ok with being 'friends with benefits' for 10 years, and really not Sonja.
I have always seen Sonja desperate to find what she had lost - money and fame.
She's been divorced for ages, that's not her life anymore, but you sure wouldn't know if from the way she talks - You are not Lady Morgan anymore!


----------



## millivanilli

sure she might be jealous but I have to step in for her. Didn't we all had that one guy in our lifes everybody saw from a distance of 1000 km that he was not into us and nevertheless stuck with him?

Well at least I do have such a person in my biography. Ok I was younger and I never took the friends with benefits road ( frankly said as I am not so confident with my body) but I can imagine that Sonja was really interested in him... You know what I mean?


----------



## Cherrasaki

beekmanhill said:


> Ramona has been kissing up to Bethenny all season, so she is immune from criticism.



Yes, that and Bethenny is also dating a married man.  Funny how critical she is of everyone else when she herself behaves in the exact same way.


----------



## lulilu

Lu's giddiness on the boat was making me uncomfortable.  She was giggling and wiggling and jumping like a preteen.  What was that?

I think Sonja is acting out hurt feelings.  Like others said, she may have really liked him but accepted the fact that he was not the marrying type, and here Lu snagged him.

I still can't stop thinking that Lu was happy that she grabbed Tom away from a woman he was holding hands with on a date.  Someone did something like that on Southern Charm (left a party with someone other than her date) and she was slut-shamed all over the place.  And she was a young girl IMO, unlike Lu's grown woman azz.

Lu on the husband-hunt is a no rules, win at all costs type of person.  Not a good look.  (but neither was her IDGAF attitude about sleeping with the married guy last year--I guess we are supposed to believe she is just that sophisticated)


----------



## Graw

millivanilli said:


> Am I the only one who found LuAnns comment about ... don't remember her name anymore, the second half of Sonja- yes Ramonas Makeup really mean?
> 
> And LuAnn you don't talk a person into alcohol who does. not. want. to! Over here this behaviour is called codependent. Go to therapy!



I thought Ramona was being dramatic when she said Lu is not a good influence on Sonja, but she is right!  Imagine what she does when the cameras aren't rolling.  She uses Sonja as comedy relief and also encourages her to do silly things then goes to the group to make it seem as if she is "helping" Sonja recover.  We see you Luann.  



horse17 said:


> oh, I would totally believe the whole thing is concocted!


To stay on the show? 



Nahreen said:


> Agree, like the Harry and Sonja story a few years ago.


That is a messy lie to commit to. 



millivanilli said:


> sure she might be jealous but I have to step in for her. Didn't we all had that one guy in our lifes everybody saw from a distance of 1000 km that he was not into us and nevertheless stuck with him?
> 
> Well at least I do have such a person in my biography. Ok I was younger and I never took the friends with benefits road ( frankly said as I am not so confident with my body) but I can imagine that Sonja was really interested in him... You know what I mean?


I agree.  Sonja wants a lifestyle that Tom could have provided for her.  I am sure she has met many suitors, but she is only interested in big fish.


----------



## horse17

Graw said:


> I thought Ramona was being dramatic when she said Lu is not a good influence on Sonja, but she is right!  Imagine what she does when the cameras aren't rolling.  She uses Sonja as comedy relief and also encourages her to do silly things then goes to the group to make it seem as if she is "helping" Sonja recover.  We see you Luann.
> 
> 
> To stay on the show?
> 
> 
> That is a messy lie to commit to.
> 
> 
> I agree.  Sonja wants a lifestyle that Tom could have provided for her.  I am sure she has met many suitors, but she is only interested in big fish.


How do we know that Tom is such a big player?..yes he has a place in Palm bea,h and ny..but a lot of people do


----------



## cdtracing

Graw said:


> Rhony is a Bethany infomercial!


  So true.


----------



## cocochanellova

Bg


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> Lu's giddiness on the boat was making me uncomfortable.  She was giggling and wiggling and jumping like a preteen.  What was that?
> 
> I think Sonja is acting out hurt feelings.  Like others said, she may have really liked him but accepted the fact that he was not the marrying type, and here Lu snagged him.
> 
> I still can't stop thinking that Lu was happy that she grabbed Tom away from a woman he was holding hands with on a date.  Someone did something like that on Southern Charm (left a party with someone other than her date) and she was slut-shamed all over the place.  And she was a young girl IMO, unlike Lu's grown woman azz.
> 
> Lu on the husband-hunt is a no rules, win at all costs type of person.  Not a good look.  (but neither was her IDGAF attitude about sleeping with the married guy last year--I guess we are supposed to believe she is just that sophisticated)


Lu's acted odd since she met Bethenny for drinks a few episodes back. Is she on something? Coke or Adderal???


----------



## chaneljewel

Is it true that Bethenny is dating a married man??  If so, what a hypocrite!   

Ramona is pitiful the way she continues on and on about Tom.  Find yourself someone else!

And Lu?  She acts way too silly for a grown woman.  I just don't have a good feeling about this marriage.  It's suppose to happen New Year's Eve this year.   We will see HOW long it lasts.  Tom might continue his 'friends with benefits' once the newness of Lu wears off.


----------



## beekmanhill

chaneljewel said:


> Is it true that Bethenny is dating a married man??  If so, what a hypocrite!
> 
> Ramona is pitiful the way she continues on and on about Tom.  Find yourself someone else!
> 
> And Lu?  She acts way too silly for a grown woman.  I just don't have a good feeling about this marriage.  It's suppose to happen New Year's Eve this year.   We will see HOW long it lasts.  Tom might continue his 'friends with benefits' once the newness of Lu wears off.



And not only that, Bethenny knows his wife!  
http://www.eonline.com/news/772772/...el-s-legally-married-boyfriend-dennis-shields


----------



## slang

I guess I'm the only one but I don't consider dating when your marriage is over and you are legally separated and are in the middle of divorce proceedings but the divorce isn't finalized yet, the same as sleeping with a married man who is still in his marriage and you know he's married (because that's how you were introduced to him) and you get drunk and sleep with him on your vacation - which is what Luann did.
Then the next morning when you're called out on it, you laugh and say "it happens"


----------



## beekmanhill

Who says Shields' marriage was over when he and Bethenny started dating?  And who says he is legally separated?  There seem to be many questions about that situation.   Wife is probably too classy to speak about it.  

Wonder if Bethenny will egg him on to pay up big and settle things fast, unlike her.


----------



## Graw

horse17 said:


> How do we know that Tom is such a big player?..yes he has a place in Palm bea,h and ny..but a lot of people do


   That is true with the property in Palm beach and NY, but the girls seem to think he is a big fish.  I don't know his net worth, but I think his lifestyle and circle of friends is also important to Luann.


----------



## lulilu

Graw said:


> That is true with the property in Palm beach and NY, but the girls seem to think he is a big fish.  I don't know his net worth, but I think his lifestyle and circle of friends is also important to Luann.


I read somewhere that Tom trolled for rich women.  I don't think Lu is the answer if that's his goal.  She's the one looking for a rich guy.


----------



## horse17

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that Tom trolled for rich women.  I don't think Lu is the answer if that's his goal.  She's the one looking for a rich guy.


Im  familiar with the palm beach scene, and those guys are everywhere down there...


----------



## millivanilli

but she stressed out the " he is a millionaire" more than once, so I guess this is what she is interested in.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

millivanilli said:


> but she stressed out the " he is a millionaire" more than once, so I guess this is what she is interested in.



That's definitely what she's interested in - along with all other women on that show (except for maybe Carole - or she pretends she's too cool to care).
Can't find much about Tom on the internet but he's CEO of Smart Source LLC here's the link to the company page http://ss.os-cubed.com/the-company/executive-team and a blur from the company website about their the business"

"Smart Source was founded over a decade ago with one vision:  to provide customers with a better way to manage their branded communication costs – to manage all aspects of print spend and provide a “one stop shop” focused on lowering costs and improving your ability to promote your brand.

Today, Smart Source has developed into one of the industry’s largest and fastest growing print and promotional distributors– boasting a national reach, and a database of several hundred suppliers capable of providing every commercial and promotional marketing material imaginable.  As a BPO, Business Process Outsourcer, Smart Source has developed an online auction system which leverages excess capacity from our certified vendor sources. In addition, our Print-on-Demand software offers our customers the ability to customize marketing material specifically created for your company, and eliminate the need for large pre-printed inventory.  "   

Who knows what he's worth or if he's as rich as he says. Its private so difficult to come by info.


----------



## horse17

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's definitely what she's interested in - along with all other women on that show (except for maybe Carole - or she pretends she's too cool to care).
> Can't find much about Tom on the internet but he's CEO of Smart Source LLC here's the link to the company page http://ss.os-cubed.com/the-company/executive-team and a blur from the company website about their the business"
> 
> "Smart Source was founded over a decade ago with one vision:  to provide customers with a better way to manage their branded communication costs – to manage all aspects of print spend and provide a “one stop shop” focused on lowering costs and improving your ability to promote your brand.
> 
> Today, Smart Source has developed into one of the industry’s largest and fastest growing print and promotional distributors– boasting a national reach, and a database of several hundred suppliers capable of providing every commercial and promotional marketing material imaginable.  As a BPO, Business Process Outsourcer, Smart Source has developed an online auction system which leverages excess capacity from our certified vendor sources. In addition, our Print-on-Demand software offers our customers the ability to customize marketing material specifically created for your company, and eliminate the need for large pre-printed inventory.  "
> 
> *Who knows what he's worth or if he's as rich as he says. Its private so difficult to come by info.*



so very true....even a company website can be full of crap......there are so many players in places like PB...or everywhere for that matter...although a google search usually can bring up wrong doing....


----------



## millivanilli

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's definitely what she's interested in - along with all other women on that show (except for maybe Carole - or she pretends she's too cool to care).
> Can't find much about Tom on the internet but he's CEO of Smart Source LLC here's the link to the company page http://ss.os-cubed.com/the-company/executive-team and a blur from the company website about their the business"
> 
> "Smart Source was founded over a decade ago with one vision:  to provide customers with a better way to manage their branded communication costs – to manage all aspects of print spend and provide a “one stop shop” focused on lowering costs and improving your ability to promote your brand.
> 
> Today, Smart Source has developed into one of the industry’s largest and fastest growing print and promotional distributors– boasting a national reach, and a database of several hundred suppliers capable of providing every commercial and promotional marketing material imaginable.  As a BPO, Business Process Outsourcer, Smart Source has developed an online auction system which leverages excess capacity from our certified vendor sources. In addition, our Print-on-Demand software offers our customers the ability to customize marketing material specifically created for your company, and eliminate the need for large pre-printed inventory.  "
> 
> Who knows what he's worth or if he's as rich as he says. Its private so difficult to come by info.


ok, call me stupid, but what do they do? I mean ... perhaps I am too stupid to understand that but that does not make any sense..


----------



## Graw

You know who could figure out his net worth and mention it on tv, Jill Zarin!  I think it was the first episode of season 1 Eight years ago when she said and don't quote me, men may have a nice apartment and Porsche in the city, but not be wealthy.  You have to see the home they own in the Hamptons. 



lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that Tom trolled for rich women.  I don't think Lu is the answer if that's his goal.  She's the one looking for a rich guy.



I don't know him, but dating/seeing/hooking up with 3 women on a reality show based on the upper east side would make anyone think he could be thirsty for some form of attention.  Perhaps business has improved with all these google searches we are doing with him being on the show. 



millivanilli said:


> but she stressed out the " he is a millionaire" more than once, so I guess this is what she is interested in.



And lives in a penthouse!  Every person who lives on the top floor of  building lives in a penthouse! 



CanuckBagLover said:


> That's definitely what she's interested in - along with all other women on that show (except for maybe Carole - or she pretends she's too cool to care).
> Can't find much about Tom on the internet but he's CEO of Smart Source LLC here's the link to the company page http://ss.os-cubed.com/the-company/executive-team
> 
> Who knows what he's worth or if he's as rich as he says. Its private so difficult to come by info.


Aside from Adam, I don't know who Carole has dated.  Maybe Adam is the only guy to bite her bait.   She might be grateful he is interested in her and just went with it.


----------



## horse17

I'm not sticking up for Tom, but I wouldn't be surprised if the whole "hook up" thing with Ramona and Sonja and anyone else is BS....like someone said on here, it could be made up from the producers......does anyone know for sure?...


----------



## mama13drama99

beekmanhill said:


> Who says Shields' marriage was over when he and Bethenny started dating?  And who says he is legally separated?  There seem to be many questions about that situation.   Wife is probably too classy to speak about it.
> 
> Wonder if Bethenny will egg him on to pay up big and settle things fast, unlike her.



Right!!!  It's shady.  She's shady.  No sense in trying to clean up HER doing the same/similar because of not liking LuAnn.  Cause non-Betheny likers could claim that at least Tom isn't the husband/soon to be husband of LuAnn's good friend (despite Ramona and Sonja exaggerating their involvement with him). Betheny has probably been plotting to "steal her friend's husband", ha!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Graw said:


> You know who could figure out his net worth and mention it on tv, Jill Zarin!  I think it was the first episode of season 1 Eight years ago when she said and don't quote me, men may have a nice apartment and Porsche in the city, but not be wealthy.  You have to see the home they own in the Hamptons.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know him, but dating/seeing/hooking up with 3 women on a reality show based on the upper east side would make anyone think he could be thirsty for some form of attention.  Perhaps business has improved with all these google searches we are doing with him being on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> And lives in a penthouse!  Every person who lives on the top floor of  building lives in a penthouse!
> 
> 
> Aside from Adam, I don't know who Carole has dated.  Maybe Adam is the only guy to bite her bait.   She might be grateful he is interested in her and just went with it.



I believe two seasons ago Carole was dating a guitar player from Aerosmith.

http://www.realitytea.com/2014/03/1...nd-russ-irwin-speaks-out-about-their-breakup/


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> And lives in a penthouse!  Every person who lives on the top floor of  building lives in a penthouse!
> 
> 
> Aside from Adam, I don't know who Carole has dated.  Maybe Adam is the only guy to bite her bait.   She might be grateful he is interested in her and just went with it.



He doesn't live on the top floor, nor the penthouse lol.


----------



## Althea G.

lulilu said:


> Lu's giddiness on the boat was making me uncomfortable.  She was giggling and wiggling and jumping like a preteen.  What was that?...Lu on the husband-hunt is a no rules, win at all costs type of person.  Not a good look.  (but neither was her IDGAF attitude about sleeping with the married guy last year--I guess we are supposed to believe she is just that sophisticated)


She's got a total double standard! She trashes Carole for dating Adam, but when it comes to Tom, it's all "Before Lu." I don't like how dismissive she is of the feelings of the other women--these are supposed to be her FRIENDS! And Sonja had taken Lu in as a roommate! Ungrateful, self-serving harpy. (Lu, not Sonja). I'm actually rather impressed at how Sonja is taking this. Sure, Tom isn't a boyfriend per se, but he is "close" to her and as such, Lu could at least have had a private convo with her to say "I know you really like him, and I didn't mean for this to happen...blah blah blah." That would show that she has a small parcel of a heart.


----------



## beekmanhill

millivanilli said:


> ok, call me stupid, but what do they do? I mean ... perhaps I am too stupid to understand that but that does not make any sense..



Haha, I Googled him a while ago and that was my reaction too.


----------



## millivanilli

beekmanhill said:


> Haha, I Googled him a while ago and that was my reaction too.


oh thanks God I am not too stupid for this world!


----------



## Graw

Thank you! I didn't know that about Carole.  



Sassys said:


> He doesn't live on the top floor, nor the penthouse lol.



This is a smoke and mirrors show! Why would Luann make a point to say that if it weren't true.  It's horrible to boast, but to boast about a lie? Awful! 



Althea G. said:


> She's got a total double standard! She trashes Carole for dating Adam, but when it comes to Tom, it's all "Before Lu." I don't like how dismissive she is of the feelings of the other women--these are supposed to be her FRIENDS! And Sonja had taken Lu in as a roommate! Ungrateful, self-serving harpy. (Lu, not Sonja). I'm actually rather impressed at how Sonja is taking this. Sure, Tom isn't a boyfriend per se, but he is "close" to her and as such, Lu could at least have had a private convo with her to say "I know you really like him, and I didn't mean for this to happen...blah blah blah." That would show that she has a small parcel of a heart.



Completely agree.  I guess it's money over friends for her.  She better make sure it's a true pay day before she loses her countess title.



millivanilli said:


> oh thanks God I am not too stupid for this world!



Let's hope next season this will be revealed.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> They're not friends. Luanne doesn't even have Bethenny's name spelled correctly in her phone.


LOL! I didn't see that


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> They're not friends. Luanne doesn't even have Bethenny's name spelled correctly in her phone.



I saw that! I thought it was because it was a 2nd phone # for the show only.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Oy those clips from tonight's episode where Ramona is hopping around (she calls it dancing) and you can see her entire butt crack through her dress!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vanilla Bean said:


> Oy those clips from tonight's episode where Ramona is hopping around (she calls it dancing) and you can see her entire butt crack through her dress!


Turtle Time


----------



## slang

Vanilla Bean said:


> Oy those clips from tonight's episode where Ramona is hopping around (she calls it dancing) and you can see her entire butt crack through her dress!



Is it because she wearing one of her favourite see through macrame dresses. Her vacation wardrobe consists of bikinis, clear plastic stripper shoes & macrame dresses lol!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I don't trust anything that any one of them say, being on that show says it all.


----------



## Love Of My Life

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I don't trust anything that any one of them say, being on that show says it all.




1000%... besides being mean girls these women are not role models, IMO


----------



## Longchamp

Love Dorinda's Jersey slurred drunk accent.  Classy.  Still love you D.

Jules, throw the douche bag out. Even if you are , you and the kids deserve better.


----------



## Longchamp

Oh no Dorinda...stop stirring the pot.

U go Ramona !!


----------



## slang

Dorinda needs to to keep her mouth shut OR confess she is also involved in these conversations she keeps reporting back to Lu. I see when she told Lu the girls were discussing Tom, she forgot to mention she also was involved in the conversation!!


----------



## Givenchy18

Ramona: "I don't want my name in the press!!!!" 
Ramona: is obnoxious and starts drama for media attention and competes (unsuccessfully) for scenes on the show


----------



## Givenchy18

Oh my goddddd, Sonja! Please shut up about your crushed feelings. You didn't seem to care about or mention Tom prior to Luann's relationship with him.


----------



## cjy

Oh my!!!!


----------



## Givenchy18

This show turns me into a gossipy white mom[emoji23] I should really stop watching it


----------



## GoGlam

Tom does NOT seem to happy kissing Lu Ann on camera!!


----------



## caitlin1214

With the whole Ramona/Sonja history with Tom thing, it's not even a "Stop talking about it for LuAnn's sake!" thing. It's more of an "Oh, my God! Stop talking about it, full stop!" thing.


----------



## caitlin1214

Givenchy18 said:


> Oh my goddddd, Sonja! Please shut up about your crushed feelings. You didn't seem to care about or mention Tom prior to Luann's relationship with him.


Sonja's that kid who has a toy, but doesn't pay much attention to it. But then when LuAnn starts playing with it, Sonja gets all possessive: "That was MY toy!"

(Tom's the toy.)


----------



## Longchamp

Jules looked great on WWHL.  Viewers called out Bethenny and Dorinda for their repeating gossip.
No suspense after watching WWHL, sounds like Lu still with her man.


----------



## cdtracing

GoGlam said:


> Tom does NOT seem to happy kissing Lu Ann on camera!!



He definitely looks uncomfortable at that side show party!  Fiance & 2 other women you were involved in...not a lot of fun for him.   Looks like most of the Palm Beach A Listers are vacationing elsewhere.


----------



## caitlin1214

Vanilla Bean said:


> Oy those clips from tonight's episode where Ramona is hopping around (she calls it dancing) and you can see her entire butt crack through her dress!


I totally saw that!


slang said:


> Is it because she wearing one of her favourite see through macrame dresses. Her vacation wardrobe consists of bikinis, clear plastic stripper shoes & macrame dresses lol!


 Is macrame even appropriate for a yacht party? (Unless bathing suits are involved, I'm thinking no.)


Sidebar: That multi-pour thing Jules did with the drinks was impressive!


----------



## caitlin1214

Carole's black and pink robe is pretty. (Sorry, I recorded this earlier this evening and I'm sort of doing a running commentary on the episode.)


----------



## La Comtesse

CanuckBagLover said:


> Me too - couldn't help notice it was Bethenny that killed the trip to Hawaii because of her fibroids (but she conveniently could go to Aspen with her daughter) and it was ok for her to exclude Sonja from her planned  trip to Mexico.   The other women could have gone to Hawaii without Bethenny (probably would have been more enjoyable too) but* in Bravo world everything has to revolve around Planet Bethenny*





Sophie-Rose said:


> ^^ *B has always been nasty and bitter*!! Remember her feud with Jill - she had Alex do her dirty work and pass on that mean message about 'never want to see or speak to you again' Jill was really hurt and I remember the absolute look of JOY on B's face when Alex told her how hurt Jill was!!!
> Horrible nasty woman!!!



Bethenny has made this series unbearable to watch.  I didn't mind her before her marriage, was never a big fan, but found her OK.  Now she has shown her colors and seems like the most vicious, negative person.  I cannot watch her at all.  This was the only episode I could watch without turning it off...until they got to Miami.  Thankfully she was only in a few scenes.  I have no idea why Bravo put her back on, let alone made her a producer. No one else I know can watch her at all.  They all have stopped watching the NY series.


----------



## Althea G.

Longchamp said:


> Love Dorinda's Jersey slurred drunk accent.  Classy.  Still love you D.
> 
> Jules, throw the douche bag out. Even if you are , you and the kids deserve better.


Baruch HaShem!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I am so over Tomgate.

I am getting a little tired of Lu's gloating but everyone keeps throwing Tom in her face so a part of can't blame her.

Ramona can't keep her stories straight - she complains Lu made comments about her relationship with Tom in the press but she is the one who is constantly bringing it up all the time (I don't understand why Lu would say the things Ramona alleges in the first place - its not the kind of publicity a newly engaged woman wants - Lu seems more credible in saying something to the effect "I don't care what happened before me'.)

Ramona was so trashy on the yacht.  I don't blame Lu for losing it with her.  What really bugs me about Ramona is that she seemed at first to imply that she and Tom were in a relationship and then some how Lu came along and scooped him from under her nose.  At best, it sounds like they casually dated and there was some overlap when Tom started to date Lu and then Tom and Lu got serious.  So if they casually dated someone, why rub it constantly in their face?  

I'm also getting tired of Sonja. She admits she and Tom were friends with benefits and seemed to say last episode that when Tom was in between girl friends he called Sonja up for a good time.  Now she seems to be rewriting history to be some tragic romantic relationship that they had.  I think Tom used her but she let him.  I also don't understand why she is upset with Lu yet not with Ramona who also dated Tom.  And did not anyone know of her friends with benefits arrangement with Tom? Ramona and Sonja were supposed to be good friends.  Lu and Sonja also seemed to be getting close this past year.  But neither of them seemed to know of her arrangement with Tom.  And then its Dorinda who introduces them and also doesn't seem to have had a clue of Sonja and Tom?  

 Bethenny is just vile hypocrite given that's involved with the exhusband of her girl friend who just separated.  

Tom may very well be a sleaze.  If that's the case, Lu will find out soon enough.

More whining from Jules about her husband and showing him in a bad light.  (He may have cheated on her but this feels very scripted to me like the producers had to have known their marriage was on the rocks).  I hate how she keeps using her kids to make him  look bad.  

Sorry for the rant. Just got home from traveling and can't sleep! (So catching up on everything!).


----------



## Vanilla Bean

La Comtesse said:


> Bethenny...I have no idea why Bravo put her back on, let alone made her a producer.



Whaaat? I don't really pay attention to the titles or end credits. Where is she listed?


----------



## slang

How funny Bravo had a clip of Tom from season 1 chatting up Ramona and her friends
Tom looks like a sleaze, not surprised he dated/slept with half of the cast. Lu needs to let it go, the girls aren't lying. Her "soul mate" of 8 weeks had been around the block a few times, that can't be news to her
Meh on Bethenney's "news" that he's still cheating - is anyone really surprised or do they think that will stop her marrying him, no way Lu will let him go that easy. Heck she meet him and left with him while he was on a date with another woman!
She'll say "he was drunk" "they are old friends" Lu will justify this anyway she can, picture evidence or not, she's not letting this guy go and calling off the wedding snd giving get ring back, NO WAY!


----------



## swags

Is Luann still with Tom? I find him a bit creepy and don't think this can be a true love connection. That said, the others working overtime to tear it apart are pathetic. Ramona and Sonja look jealous and Bethenny just looks mean. Why share the rumor with the group first? It just gives Ramona a reason to gloat.
I also think Ramona gets things twisted such as the smell like grapefruit comment. I didn't see that as flirting. In fact I thought Tom looked like he wished both Ramona and Sonja would disappear.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> Is Luann still with Tom? I find him a bit creepy and don't think this can be a true love connection. That said, the others working overtime to tear it apart are pathetic. Ramona and Sonja look jealous and Bethenny just looks mean. Why share the rumor with the group first? It just gives Ramona a reason to gloat.
> I also think Ramona gets things twisted such as the smell like grapefruit comment. I didn't see that as flirting. In fact I thought Tom looked like he wished both Ramona and Sonja would disappear.


Yeah Tom did look like he wished they would both disappear (but who blame him - Ramona blabber mouth - Sonja sulking) - I also did think the smelling like grapefruit comment was flrting - odd - but not flirtatious.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> How funny Bravo had a clip of Tom from season 1 chatting up Ramona and her friends
> Tom looks like a sleaze, not surprised he dated/slept with half of the cast. Lu needs to let it go, the girls aren't lying. Her "soul mate" of 8 weeks had been around the block a few times, that can't be news to her
> Meh on Bethenney's "news" that he's still cheating - is anyone really surprised or do they think that will stop her marrying him, no way Lu will let him go that easy. Heck she meet him and left with him while he was on a date with another woman!
> She'll say "he was drunk" "they are old friends" Lu will justify this anyway she can, picture evidence or not, she's not letting this guy go and calling off the wedding snd giving get ring back, NO WAY!


I think Lu knows about his past and is happy to over look it (and maybe other casual indescretions) but the other woman - mainly Ramona, Sonja and Bethenny keep throwing it up in her face and like dog with a bone won't let it go.  I think that's one reason she keep gloating about the wedding and waving her engagement ring in their face - its kind of F. You. to them.  Yes Lu will get married to him no matter what.  I actually like  Lu (even if she does have her moments) so I hope she'll be happy.


----------



## slang

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Lu knows about his past and is happy to over look it (and maybe other casual indescretions) but the other woman - mainly Ramona, Sonja and Bethenny keep throwing it up in her face and like dog with a bone won't let it go.  I think that's one reason she keep gloating about the wedding and waving her engagement ring in their face - its kind of F. You. to them.  Yes Lu will get married to him no matter what.  I actually like  Lu (even if she does have her moments) so I hope she'll be happy.



I don't think the other ladies are throwing it in her face, she wouldn't even know about their discussions until Dorinda ran to tell her. All their talk about tom has been mostly "private" between them with Dorinda asking most of the questions


----------



## Sassys

La Comtesse said:


> Bethenny has made this series unbearable to watch.  I didn't mind her before her marriage, was never a big fan, but found her OK.  Now she has shown her colors and seems like the most vicious, negative person.  I cannot watch her at all.  This was the only episode I could watch without turning it off...until they got to Miami.  Thankfully she was only in a few scenes. * I have no idea why Bravo put her back on, let alone made her a producer. *No one else I know can watch her at all.  They all have stopped watching the NY series.



Who told you Bethenny is a producer?


----------



## beekmanhill

WHy did Bethenny have to talk on camera about Lu's open marriage with The count?   NOne of her business, and I don't think it has been acknowledged before, has it?

BEthenny, let's have some detailed dope on Shields, when he moved out, when the affair started, etc.     She's a shrew.

THe yacht party was hysterical.  WHere did thy round up the guests?  I was really enjoying last night's episode until littl tiny bikini ass showed up in a scene.


----------



## 30gold

Any body know the maker of Bethany, long cover-up?


----------



## slang

We've known about Lu's open marriage from very early on in this series, Ramina spilled the beans years ago.
IMO it's old news and has nothing to do with her new relationship


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> We've known about Lu's open marriage from very early on in this series, Ramina spilled the beans years ago.
> IMO it's old news and has nothing to do with her new relationship



I know it was always implied, but I don't remember Lu having copped to it as she appeared to do last night.  Agree it's old news,


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> *How funny Bravo had a clip of Tom from season 1 chatting up Ramona and her friends*
> Tom looks like a sleaze, not surprised he dated/slept with half of the cast. Lu needs to let it go, the girls aren't lying. Her "soul mate" of 8 weeks had been around the block a few times, that can't be news to her
> Meh on Bethenney's "news" that he's still cheating -* is anyone really surprised or do they think that will stop her marrying him, no way Lu will let him go that easy. Heck she meet him and left with him while he was on a date with another woman!*
> She'll say "he was drunk" "they are old friends" Lu will justify this anyway she can, picture evidence or not, she's not letting this guy go and calling off the wedding snd giving get ring back, NO WAY!



Totally agree.  Lu is not going to call off the wedding.  She'll find some way to explain & excuse what's going on.  She's looking for a man who can keep her in the style that she's accustom to & Tom seems to fit the bill for her.  Both of them have been around the block, up & down the street, & across town so I'm sure Lu will give him a pass for indiscretions.  I find Tom sleazy & a little creepy, personally.  And, yes, what a coincidence that Bravo had a clip of Tom from the earlier season flirting with Ramona.  All this stuff is contrived for drama, storyline, & ratings.  This is not a love match & will be one of convenience.  I wonder if they will have the other sign a prenup?  If this makes it to the actual wedding, I don't give the marriage very long.  But that can be the storyline for another season.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> I know it was always implied, but I don't remember Lu having copped to it as she appeared to do last night.  Agree it's old news,



If I recall correctly it was brought up at a reunion show. I don't like Lu but personally I don't think it's anyone's business what happens in someone's bedroom/marriage. Ramona brought it up years ago and who knows what was going on in her marriage at that time....


----------



## horse17

Don't these woman have enough money on their own, rather than be with a sleaze, or in an open marriage..surely, they seem to be living a decent lifestyle the way they are now....


----------



## slang

I could watch Ramona dance all night, I couldn't take my eyes off her!


----------



## amrx87

OOOOOF Tom gives me the creeps! I feel like he was watching every woman on the boat at the engagement party.

Dorinda's toast = priceless

It's not a good look how none of the women are genuinely happy for LuAnn. They look extra nasty and conniving.


----------



## CeeJay

La Comtesse said:


> Bethenny has made this series unbearable to watch.  I didn't mind her before her marriage, was never a big fan, but found her OK.  Now she has shown her colors and seems like the most vicious, negative person.  I cannot watch her at all.  This was the only episode I could watch without turning it off...until they got to Miami.  Thankfully she was only in a few scenes.  I have no idea why Bravo put her back on, let alone made her a producer. No one else I know can watch her at all.  They all have stopped watching the NY series.



COULD NOT AGREE WITH YOU MORE!!!!  I was never a huge fan of Bethenny, but my god .. that woman always has something to say to the other ladies and 99.9% of the time, it is not positive!  She seems to think because she made "Skinny Girl" a brand/company and was successful that she has the right to tell all the rest of them what to do. 

As far as the "producer" stuff .. could you have been referring to the RadarOnline blurb which said "the Producers" were not happy with Bethenny's behavior?  

_Could *Bethenny Frankel* be on her way out? RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned the reality star’s gig on The Real Housewives of New York City could be at stake after her recent spate of bad behavior._


_“Producers aren’t happy with her,” an insider revealed. “They believe she is self-producing the show and they are fed up!”_


_One of Frankel’s biggest mistakes in the eyes of the production is to think she can direct what goes on behind the scenes — and on the small screen._


----------



## pjhm

amrx87 said:


> OOOOOF Tom gives me the creeps! I feel like he was watching every woman on the boat at the engagement party.
> 
> Dorinda's toast = priceless
> 
> It's not a good look how none of the women are genuinely happy for LuAnn. They look extra nasty and conniving.



Yeah, I thought Tom's eyes lit up when he looked at Carole's face and introduced himself--think he's a player--anyone wonder if Lu's engagement ring is real? If I were Lu I'd have it appraised. He may be a gold digger himself and then she'll be in for a rude awakening. Lots of players look and act rich, but have empty bank accounts.......


----------



## beekmanhill

CeeJay said:


> COULD NOT AGREE WITH YOU MORE!!!!  I was never a huge fan of Bethenny, but my god .. that woman always has something to say to the other ladies and 99.9% of the time, it is not positive!  She seems to think because she made "Skinny Girl" a brand/company and was successful that she has the right to tell all the rest of them what to do.
> 
> As far as the "producer" stuff .. could you have been referring to the RadarOnline blurb which said "the Producers" were not happy with Bethenny's behavior?
> 
> _Could *Bethenny Frankel* be on her way out? RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned the reality star’s gig on The Real Housewives of New York City could be at stake after her recent spate of bad behavior._
> 
> 
> _“Producers aren’t happy with her,” an insider revealed. “They believe she is self-producing the show and they are fed up!”_
> 
> 
> _One of Frankel’s biggest mistakes in the eyes of the production is to think she can direct what goes on behind the scenes — and on the small screen._



Haha, so the producers have finally figured out what we knew all along.   She certainly isn't earning her keep, not with that high salary and only so so ratings.


----------



## pursegrl12

so are Lu and Tom still together??


----------



## CeeJay

pjhm said:


> Yeah, I thought Tom's eyes lit up when he looked at Carole's face and introduced himself--think he's a player--anyone wonder if Lu's engagement ring is real? If I were Lu I'd have it appraised. He may be a gold digger himself and then she'll be in for a rude awakening. Lots of players look and act rich, but have empty bank accounts.......



Yup .. and I know one first-hand!  He's always been nice to me because he knows that I know his "true story", but I have to say that I'm (somewhat) amazed that this guy can totally "sniff out" the gals who have $$$ and he sweet-talks them into dating him (mind you - he's also got a few more on the side).  Quite literally, the guy went out practically every night, and usually w/in a week or so, would have some new 'bauble' (one chick actually bought him a Platinum Rolex!).  

Mind you, I didn't know any of these young gals personally, but I did know one (former colleague) that he tried to chat up and you better believe that I told her to avoid him like the plague.  If the gal is a friend of mine, I will speak the truth .. it's then up to her as to whether or not she wants to believe it because a very good friend (PhD in Psychology) did once tell me that most folks just want you to support them .. they really don't want to know the truth.  Sad IMO .. I am all about the truth!


----------



## slang

pursegrl12 said:


> so are Lu and Tom still together??


Yes and the wedding is still on, they've mailed out the "save the dates"


----------



## horse17

Even if this guy was loaded..he's still no prize..IMO


----------



## mundodabolsa

cdtracing said:


> Totally agree.  Lu is not going to call off the wedding.  She'll find some way to explain & excuse what's going on.  She's looking for a man who can keep her in the style that she's accustom to & Tom seems to fit the bill for her.  Both of them have been around the block, up & down the street, & across town *so I'm sure Lu will give him a pass for indiscretions*.  I find Tom sleazy & a little creepy, personally.  And, yes, what a coincidence that Bravo had a clip of Tom from the earlier season flirting with Ramona.  All this stuff is contrived for drama, storyline, & ratings.  This is not a love match & will be one of convenience.  I wonder if they will have the other sign a prenup?  If this makes it to the actual wedding, I don't give the marriage very long.  But that can be the storyline for another season.



I don't think she even considers them indiscretions.  Monogamy doesn't seem to be something that is important to her at all. All she wants is the lifestyle, the bells and whistles.  An episode back when they first got on the yacht Luanne was acting like a dog foaming at the mouth in her excitement over how fabulous it was.  She gave herself away completely in that moment when she walked through the doors onto the deck and looked like a little kid walking into a candy shop.  She acts like she is all cool and that type of extravagance is just day to day stuff in her life but her eyes and body language screamed, yes yes yes, now I have arrived (again)!! 

I think with this whole Tom story line she has shown herself to a vile, vile person.


----------



## mundodabolsa

x


----------



## Nahreen

horse17 said:


> Even if this guy was loaded..he's still no prize..IMO





mundodabolsa said:


> I don't think she even considers them indiscretions.  Monogamy doesn't seem to be something that is important to her at all. All she wants is the lifestyle, the bells and whistles.  An episode back when they first got on the yacht Luanne was acting like a dog foaming at the mouth in her excitement over how fabulous it was.  She gave herself away completely in that moment when she walked through the doors onto the deck and looked like a little kid walking into a candy shop.  She acts like she is all cool and that type of extravagance is just day to day stuff in her life but her eyes and body language screamed, yes yes yes, now I have arrived (again)!!
> 
> I think with this whole Tom story line she has shown herself to a vile, vile person.



I guss  she  only thinks about a nice life style. Weather he loves her or not is irrelevant.


----------



## amrx87

pjhm said:


> He may be a gold digger himself and then she'll be in for a rude awakening. Lots of players look and act rich, but have empty bank accounts.......



that's the exact vibe i get from him!


----------



## MKB0925

amrx87 said:


> OOOOOF Tom gives me the creeps! I feel like he was watching every woman on the boat at the engagement party.
> 
> Dorinda's toast = priceless
> 
> It's not a good look how none of the women are genuinely happy for LuAnn. They look extra nasty and conniving.



Dorinda's toast was priceless..[emoji23][emoji23]
How about Ramona's dancing...I rewinded it a couple of times to watch the train wreck..[emoji23]

I totally get the slimey vibe from Tom!


----------



## Longchamp

Do we even know if Tom has money?
I wish you all could hear bethenny on the radio. It's an exaggeration of her on screen person. No one can finish a sentence without her interrupting and she is more self absorbed.


----------



## slang

Longchamp said:


> Do we even know if Tom has money?
> I wish you all could hear bethenny on the radio. It's an exaggeration of her on screen person. No one can finish a sentence without her interrupting and she is more self absorbed.



sounds just like how she was on her failed tv show


----------



## LaAgradecida

Longchamp said:


> Do we even know if Tom has money?
> I wish you all could hear bethenny on the radio. It's an exaggeration of her on screen person. No one can finish a sentence without her interrupting and she is more self absorbed.



Omg really???

I don't think I could stand more than 1 minute of that!

Besides, my time is too precious!


----------



## caitlin1214

slang said:


> sounds just like how she was on her failed tv show


I remember Bethenney making a comment (again!) to Ramona alluding to the stolen dress. If I were Ramona, and that type of person, I would have fired back with, "I didn't steal it/already replaced it (or whatever). And that shizz got cancelled, didn't it?"


----------



## Graw

Did anyone hear Tom aka Mr. Cassanova call out "Eagle" on the yacht when he was alone with Sonja?  As if she was doing something to him.  I am sure she normally pounces on him, but that is how Sonja treats men period.  He is not a good catch, absolutely not.  He treated Sonja as is she was the plague on the yacht and moved Luann to block Ramona when she approached, then ignored her.  When he finds someone else Lu will have a new storyline on  the show. 



horse17 said:


> Even if this guy was loaded..he's still no prize..IMO


Not at all.


----------



## Graw

Luann has known these women for 8 years!  She met Tom 8 weeks ago!!!


----------



## Carson123

I don't think telling a woman that she smells like a grapefruit is flirting. Calm down, Ramona. He obviously wasn't interested in you. And stop stirring the pot, Carole. We get it - you're trying to solidify your relevance in the cast. 

Ramona dancing on the boat - secondhand embarrassment again. Eek.


----------



## lulilu

Pazdzernika said:


> Are you in the UK?  Yes, I have seen HRH sporting an H scarf on her head many times!  I don't think she even uses hair pins to keep it in place. Her hair must be "grippy." LOL &#127468;&#127463;





Carson123 said:


> I don't think telling a woman that she smells like a grapefruit is flirting. Calm down, Ramona. He obviously wasn't interested in you. And stop stirring the pot, Carole. We get it - you're trying to solidify your relevance in the cast.
> 
> Ramona dancing on the boat - secondhand embarrassment again. Eek.



Commenting on a woman's fragrance IMHO can certainly be flirting.


----------



## tweegy

Carson123 said:


> I don't think telling a woman that she smells like a grapefruit is flirting. Calm down, Ramona. He obviously wasn't interested in you. And stop stirring the pot, Carole. We get it - you're trying to solidify your relevance in the cast.
> 
> Ramona dancing on the boat - secondhand embarrassment again. Eek.



@grapefruit comment seriously!! I would not take that as flirting.

Ramona is second hand embarrassment period! She was just so sad. Luann was actually right. She was out of place to start those conversations.

And now Bethany just giving files on the man lol

But I don't know what to think of Tom. He just seems shady.


----------



## Grace123

I haven't watch the show at all this season but I did come across this on BG, so take it for what it's worth.
http://blindgossip.com/?p=76493
*Reality Check About Her Beau*

FEBRUARY 5, 2016

*




SOLVED!*
[Blind Gossip] That reality star needs a reality check about her beau.

She thinks that he is genuine and rich and looking out for her best interests. No. He is with her because she’s famous, he doesn’t have nearly as much money as he pretends to have, and he hopes that marrying her will take his business to the next level.

She’s being used. But she’s a little insecure about her age, her financial situation, and her prospects in life – and she needs a viable story line like a big proposal and a wedding – so perhaps she simply doesn’t want to know the truth!

Reality Star:

TV Show:

[Optional] Do you think she can count on him to propose soon?

*





SOLVED!*
Reality Star: Countess Luann de Lessups

TV Show: _Real Housewives of New York_

Yes, this is the Blind Gossip blind item that Bethenny Frankel of _Real Housewives of New York_ was talking about yesterday!

Within a couple of days of this blind item, Countess Luann di Lesseps announced her engagement to a businessman named Tom D’Agostino.

Awww. How sweet!

Hahaha. It’s not. Wait until you hear about this slimeball.

Countess Luann is not the only RHONY Housewife to have dated Tom. In fact, THREE members of this season’s cast have dated him!

Four million women on the isle of Manhattan, yet this guy has dated three women from the same reality show in the past year? Come on!

Ramona went on four or five dates with Tom last year, unaware that he was also sleeping with Sonja at the time.

Sonja has been lovers with Tom for the past TEN YEARS and last slept with him in December.

Luann got engaged to Tom the same week we originally published this blind item. At that point, she had only been dating him a couple of months, but called him “her soul mate.”

Ramona: “What kind of man goes after three girlfriends? Why would he be doing her and asking me out? He’s screwing Sonja, he’s dating me, and he’s engaged to Luann?!

Bethenny: “The fact that three people’s lips [from our one show] have touched Tom’s…. whatever part of his body… is joy to me.”

Dorinda: That’s just not right. Was there at least a change of bedding in between dates?

To celebrate her engagement, Luann invited the other women on the show women to an engagement cocktail party on a yacht in Miami. Not her yacht. Not Tom’s yacht. This is all staging, people! They don’t really have any money. And yes, the whole thing with all of Tom’s girlfriends in one place was awkward.

There was also a lot of squabbling over who was leaking information to the press about how Tom had been with several of the women on the show. The answer should not surprise you. It was Luann, who is over 50, has no job, no money, no story lines, and NEEDS DRAMA TO STAY ON THE SHOW.

Ramona said it was “common knowledge” that Luann regularly calls the media to report stories about herself, and that it was “desperate.”

Bethenny did not attend the party, but did make a significant contribution at the end of the show, when she let a couple of the women know that she had some inside information about Tom that “would probably end the engagement.”

Here is a summary of what Bethenny told them:

He’s not really wealthy on his own. He’s got a family name. He only dates wealthy women and they pay for everything. And he has not been faithful to Luann already. [Two days ago] he was making out with a girl for over an hour at The Regency Hotel. I have a picture of him and the girl making out.

Ugh. This guy just oozes slime.

Bethenny will spill to Luann about her slimy soul mate in the next episode. Luann will milk the drama on this through the entire season.

Congratulations to Lisako for being first with the correct answer!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

One thing I don't get...and didn't get even before Tom....is why Luann was with Jacques for so long if money is that important to her. I know that she cheated on him but he was clearly her boyfriend not her boytoy.


----------



## amrx87

Vanilla Bean said:


> One thing I don't get...and didn't get even before Tom....is why Luann was with Jacques for so long if money is that important to her. I know that she cheated on him but he was clearly her boyfriend not her boytoy.



what did jacques do for a living? i want to say chef for some reason.


----------



## slang

amrx87 said:


> what did jacques do for a living? i want to say chef for some reason.



He was in the wine business (maybe a distributor?) Remember a few seasons back he set up a wine tasting and blind folded Ramona to critique different wines and unbeknown to her, included her Ramona Pinot in the tasting


----------



## Vanilla Bean

beekmanhill said:


> Haha, so the producers have finally figured out what we knew all along.   She certainly isn't earning her keep, not with that high salary and only so so ratings.


Ratings are actually up this season over last season.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Vanilla Bean said:


> One thing I don't get...and didn't get even before Tom....is why Luann was with Jacques for so long if money is that important to her. I know that she cheated on him but he was clearly her boyfriend not her boytoy.



Because despite not being rich he had another key quality that Luanne thought made her cooler and fancier and more prestigious.  He is French.


----------



## lucywife

mundodabolsa said:


> Because despite not being rich he had another key quality that Luanne thought made her cooler and fancier and more prestigious.  He is French.


 I think so too. She fancies herself a sophisticated European, a countess #4, the empress of etiquette and taste.  That gorgonian laugh of hers "we've got the yacht!" "I'm getting married!" screams the opposite.


----------



## Althea G.

OK, I confess, though I may be in the minority: I'm a fan of Bethenny. I like that she's blunt and to the point and she owns her imperfections. Yeah, she goes over the top sometimes, but she also admits it and tries to make things right, as she did with Sonja. And unlike Lu, who has a tendency to meet and marry a guy in a short amount of time, Bethenny has known her boyfriend for a long time. I just appreciate her frankness, which none of the other women have, including Dorinda, though I also like Dorinda, too. But Dorinda is a pot-stirrer sometimes, and that's not a good thing.

I still have to watch the most recent episode!


----------



## beekmanhill

Vanilla Bean said:


> Ratings are actually up this season over last season.



Yes, they are up, but really are not great.  OC gets better ratings.

http://allthingsrh.com/rhony-ratings/


----------



## slang

Here's the thing I don't get about Dorinda's sneaky behaviour this season. Everyone is so quick to jump on Ramona/Sonja for trying to upset Lu about Tom but the person really upsetting Lu is Dorinda!
She told Lu completely unsolicitated that Ramonja were talking about Tom.
Why do that unless to upset Lu and start a fight between the ladies.
Then she lied about it by saying she did it but had to because Lu asked, but Lu never asked. Dorinda literally walked onto the deck and blurted out the info unsolicitated and then sat to eat her breakfast like nothing happened even though she knew how upset Luann was.
I think she's a horrible friend - to Lu, to Ramonja. She's starting fights between them and really needs to stay out of it


----------



## slang

Vanilla Bean said:


> Ratings are actually up this season over last season.


Yes, I've heard Andy say on his radio show how happy they are with the ratings since Bethenny came back. After she left the ratings were consistently going down, now they are up.
Also just last week in a radio interview he was talking about his favourite HWs who know how to entertain etc and he mentioned Bethenny first. She's clearly his favourite so I don't think she's going anywhere unless she wants to leave, no way Bravo is getting rid of her. He thinks the last 3 episodes of this season are the best ever and is crediting Bethenny for that


----------



## mundodabolsa

Althea G. said:


> OK, I confess, though I may be in the minority: I'm a fan of Bethenny.



You're not completely alone, I like her too. Bethenny and Carole are the housewives I most like to watch.


----------



## millivanilli

I am a Bethenny fan. I like her anger management which is: no anger management


----------



## slang

I'll say this about Bethenny, at least she has the balls to say something to your face as opposed to a lot of HWs who are nice to your face and then talk crap in their talking head interviews. You are filming a reality show, say what you feel to someone's face and not when you are all alone with a producer asking you questions


----------



## lucywife

Maybe the pot stirring is Dorinda's payback for ruined Christmas when, you know, she cooked, she cleaned, she made it nice, she cooked...Dorinda turned out to be a  drunk and quite a spiteful person. Seems that she enjoys it when the rest of the lunatics bumping heads.
Still can't stand Bethenny, she's just too obnoxious.


----------



## missyb

I think if anyone was is Sonja or Ramon's situation they would be talking about Tom also. If I had hooked up with a guy then found out he had dates with my friend then was engaged to another one of my friends within months of dating my other friend damn right we would be talking about him! He's a dirt bag 100%! Luann needs to get that ring checked I bet it's not real.


----------



## tweegy

I like Bethany for her bluntness too. I'm similar. But, I do think she turns it from blunt to bully sometimes..


----------



## cdtracing

I liked Bethenny at first for her candor & the fact that she didn't say anything behind your back she wouldn't say to your face.  Some of the analogies she would come up with were absolutely hysterical in the beginning.  She's changed though.  Now she wields her "honest opinions" like a weapon bullying others.  She's generally sorry after the fact, but not sorry enough to do anything to curb the behavior.  It's one thing to be completely real & honest with castmates & friends but something entirely different to use that honesty to bully the others for air time & center stage.  I now have to watch B in small doses.


----------



## RueMonge

Althea G. said:


> OK, I confess, though I may be in the minority: I'm a fan of Bethenny. I like that she's blunt and to the point and she owns her imperfections. Yeah, she goes over the top sometimes, but she also admits it and tries to make things right, as she did with Sonja. And unlike Lu, who has a tendency to meet and marry a guy in a short amount of time, Bethenny has known her boyfriend for a long time. I just appreciate her frankness, which none of the other women have, including Dorinda, though I also like Dorinda, too. But Dorinda is a pot-stirrer sometimes, and that's not a good thing.
> 
> I still have to watch the most recent episode!



I like Bethenny too. Sure she's messed up, but aren't we all. I thought she was really conflicted about what to do with the information she got about Tom. So ridiculous that this dilemma takes place on camera which means the decision is already made...not the way it would go down in real life.


----------



## guccimamma

sonja's dress was not really engagement party appropriate, especially if you have had sex with your friend's fiance.


----------



## slang

RueMonge said:


> I like Bethenny too. Sure she's messed up, but aren't we all. I thought she was really conflicted about what to do with the information she got about Tom. So ridiculous that this dilemma takes place on camera which means the decision is already made...not the way it would go down in real life.



I thought she seemed conflicted too. I've read a lot of people said she was gloating with the info but thats not what I saw at all.
No question if I was in Luann's position I would want to know, in fact  would fully expect my friend to tell me and would be mad if no one did tell me


----------



## lucywife

RueMonge said:


> I like Bethenny too. Sure she's messed up, but aren't we all. I thought she was really conflicted about what to do with the information she got about Tom. So ridiculous that this dilemma takes place on camera which means the decision is already made...not the way it would go down in real life.


 I don't think she was conflicted at all. She couldn't wait to share it with as many people as she possibly could before presenting it to LuAnn. She should of kept her big mouth shut. "Are you guys monogamous?" What kind of question is that and who are you to ask anyway?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

slang said:


> Yes, I've heard Andy say on his radio show how happy they are with the ratings since Bethenny came back. After she left the ratings were consistently going down, now they are up.



That's Andy's promo hat talking. The numbers tell a different story. The ratings for season 7 (with Bethenny) were flat as compared to season 6 (without Bethenny). Season 8 (current season) ratings have gone up but still aren't as high as those for season 5 (without Bethenny).

Ratings have fallen for all of the Housewive franchises in the last few years.


----------



## beekmanhill

Vanilla Bean said:


> That's Andy's promo hat talking. The numbers tell a different story. The ratings for season 7 (with Bethenny) were flat as compared to season 6 (without Bethenny). Season 8 (current season) ratings have gone up but still aren't as high as those for season 5 (without Bethenny).
> 
> Ratings have fallen for all of the Housewive franchises in the last few years.



Yup, at they end of season 6 there was talk of cancellation because of low ratings.  Then to big hoopla  Andy hired Bethenny for season 7.  Ratings were really no better but Andy kept saying they were better.  

"There is nothing good or bad but thinking makes it so."


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> sonja's dress was not really engagement party appropriate, especially if you have had sex with your friend's fiance.



I agree but I think that was the point...Look what you're going to miss.  No more booty calls!!  While not an appropriate dress for an engagement party, Sonja looked good, IMO.  She's got to get back to trolling for rich dudes cause she's not getting any younger & competition is stiff.  Maybe that's why Lu is so hot to marry douche bag Tom.  She ain't getting any younger either & she needs someone to pay for the lifestyle.


----------



## rockhollow

I like that Luann is in love and wants to marry Tom.
Luann is a smart woman. She knows the lifestyle she wants and since being divorced from Count, I bet she know how much it costs to maintain.
And if Tom is after a 'rich playmate', he must know that Luann probably doesn't have the funds for that, and her title belongs to her ex-husband (which she would lose upon marriage).
So why would they be marrying - I hope for love.

I can understand the horrible remarks from Bethany about Lu and Tom, she just a *****!
But Romana - no, I can not think of something nice to say, so she's in the same category as Beth - just a *****! 
She really does not need to go on and on about her few dates with Tom. Especially at Lu's engagement party. After Mario, I think Ramona was on the hard core troll and dated anything and everything in trousers.

But now Sonja - her and Lu really seem like friends. I don't think they were like BFF's, but party friends on the prowl.
And because of Harry, they've dated the same guys in the past without problem.
Along comes Tom, he seems to choose Lu, and now Sonja is acting like a wounded party.
If there was ever going to be a Tom and Sonja, wouldn't it have happened long before now.
It seems like if there was nothing better going on, Tom could call Sonja.
So Sonja pouting is uncalled for.


----------



## slang

Is it bad that I think someone at Bravo (maybe even Andy ) sent Bethenney the pic of Tom cheating


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> Is it bad that I think someone at Bravo (maybe even Andy ) sent Bethenney the pic of Tom cheating



I wouldn't put anything past them.  You know, anything for ratings & $$$$.


----------



## chowlover2

cdtracing said:


> I wouldn't put anything past them.  You know, anything for ratings & $$$$.



I agree!


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> Is it bad that I think someone at Bravo (maybe even Andy ) sent Bethenney the pic of Tom cheating


  Or people are tired of Tom and someone conveniently recorded him, it was reported he made out with this woman for 1 hour, clearly not discreet.  The places they (The cast and Tom.  I guess Tom will be on the cast soon.) frequent aren't exclusive, it could have been a BRAVO staffer or annoyed jilted female who Tom once swooned.  The reality is Tom wants to be on the show, by any means necessary.  He had to sign a release form to have him image in the footage years ago.  He knew Sonja, Ramona and Lu were on the show.  I think Luann believes she is in love.  I don't know about Tom.  Is is thirsty?  Does he want to be on the show to increase his brand? company? social status?  We will find out.


----------



## slang

Graw said:


> Or people are tired of Tom and someone conveniently recorded him, it was reported he made out with this woman for 1 hour, clearly not discreet.  The places they (The cast and Tom.  I guess Tom will be on the cast soon.) frequent aren't exclusive, it could have been a BRAVO staffer or annoyed jilted female who Tom once swooned.  The reality is Tom wants to be on the show, by any means necessary.  He had to sign a release form to have him image in the footage years ago.  He knew Sonja, Ramona and Lu were on the show.  I think Luann believes she is in love.  I don't know about Tom.  Is is thirsty?  Does he want to be on the show to increase his brand? company? social status?  We will find out.



I completely agree with everything you said! It could have been anyone who took the pic, I was joking about it being Bravo - well, half joking 
I think Tom wanted to be on the show and funny enough Ramona said in an interview that she found out after the fact that Tom was supposed to film with Sonja, but because she was in contract negotiations the first part of the season it never happened.


----------



## RueMonge

slang said:


> I think Tom wanted to be on the show and funny enough Ramona said in an interview that she found out after the fact that Tom was supposed to film with Sonja, but because she was in contract negotiations the first part of the season it never happened.



This is a wrinkle I hadn't heard. Tom is definitely thirsty to be on the show then. 

It seemed like Dorinda's introduction was too big a coincidence to be believed.  It's also beginning to look like Lu is the only one who thinks there is something "Real" about this show.


----------



## chowlover2

RueMonge said:


> This is a wrinkle I hadn't heard. Tom is definitely thirsty to be on the show then.
> 
> It seemed like Dorinda's introduction was too big a coincidence to be believed.  It's also beginning to look like Lu is the only one who thinks there is something "Real" about this show.


I agree! 

Does anyone here watch Unreal? It's about the behind the scenes of a Batchelor type show. Pretty sure it is accurate for the Housewives shows as well. Nothing " real " about any of it.


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> I completely agree with everything you said! It could have been anyone who took the pic, I was joking about it being Bravo - well, half joking
> I think Tom wanted to be on the show and funny enough Ramona said in an interview that she found out after the fact that Tom was supposed to film with Sonja, but because she was in contract negotiations the first part of the season it never happened.



I'm not counting Bravo out either!   Tom is messy!  I wish someone would ask Luann, why she doesn't want to date him for a year before she marries him?  Is she pregnant? I'm joking!


----------



## RueMonge

chowlover2 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Does anyone here watch Unreal? It's about the behind the scenes of a Batchelor type show. Pretty sure it is accurate for the Housewives shows as well. Nothing " real " about any of it.



I should watch it. 

I don't think Lu is acting. It seems pretty cruel to manipulate something like this with out the cast knowing.


----------



## chowlover2

RueMonge said:


> I should watch it.
> 
> I don't think Lu is acting. It seems pretty cruel to manipulate something like this with out the cast knowing.



One of the writers of Unreal worked on the Batchelor for 9 seasons, so  I believe it's a pretty accurate portrayal. On Unreal they have a couple of producers who are responsible for maybe 4-5 bachelorettes on the show. They know all the details of their lives and what buttons to push, all in the name of good TV. It's really good. Monday night is the last episode of this season, but I am sure you can find it elsewhere. It's  worth it!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I thought the first season of Unreal was terrific until the last one or two episodes when it got really over the top with the infighting. I'm not naive but I seriously doubt that any of the Housewife shows are manipulated to the same extent. For one thing, they're not competition shows.


----------



## chowlover2

It is competition in a way. Competition to have a storyline and not to be written out of the show for someone else. Not as blatant as the Batchelor, but competing nevertheless. And if they have a product to push, more airtime to push the product. The only housewife w/o a product to push is Dorinda.


----------



## slyyls

It might be possible that Lu has made up this storyline with Tom.     The giddy love struck behavior Lu is exhibiting seems so out of character.   I't seems like she is doing a bad acting job.      She didn't act this crazy with Jacques on camera.
She needs to bring the drama to stay on the show, and she is not  stupid woman.    Maybe she is fooling us all?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I do find it odd that Bethenney receives all these text, emails and phone calls from 'people' with tea about the other casts members


----------



## Baileylouise

I was watching vintage housewives over the weekend, it's remarkable how they have changed. I forgot that Ramona had a proper job. Luann has not changed appearance wise but she is less snobby about etiquette. Bethany used to be funny and likeable not so much now. I liked the old format where it  was about the lifestyle and holidays now it's just petty gossip and arguments. What is so special about Tom anyway his flirting needs some work after watching him in the old episodes.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> I do find it odd that Bethenney receives all these text, emails and phone calls from 'people' with tea about the other casts members


I'm sure it's producers emailing her this info to stir the pot. I highly doubt if she has any friends these days ( unless she pays them and they work for her ) as she is so miserable. I miss the Bethenny from the early days of the show.


----------



## Deco

Althea G. said:


> OK, I confess, though I may be in the minority: I'm a fan of Bethenny. I like that she's blunt and to the point and she owns her imperfections. Yeah, she goes over the top sometimes, but she also admits it and tries to make things right, as she did with Sonja. And unlike Lu, who has a tendency to meet and marry a guy in a short amount of time, Bethenny has known her boyfriend for a long time. I just appreciate her frankness, which none of the other women have, including Dorinda, though I also like Dorinda, too. But Dorinda is a pot-stirrer sometimes, and that's not a good thing.
> 
> I still have to watch the most recent episode!


I'm not exactly a fan, but if I had to pick one of the ladies on any of the HW shows that I wouldn't mind knowing in real life, it would be Bethenny.  I prefer a straight shooting evil person to a duplicitous, weak sweetheart, and I don't even think she's evil.  Mostly crass, obnoxious, rambly, unedited, blunt and self-obsessed.  I can take those things, even though I feel for the cast members she's vicious to and who are hurt by her.  But I find her funny and animated and what you see is what you get.   I don't think I could take I Found My Soul-Mate Countess Lu, or Ridiculous Ramona, or Streetcar Named Desire Sonja, or Restore My Pistachio Jules, or Grim Reaper Carole, or Sweet Peacekeeper/Covert Sh!#-Stirrer/Johnny-Whipped Dorinda.

That's all I got.  Haven't watched an epi in weeks so just reading what you all have to say.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

If I had to pick, I'd walk my dog instead. Much better company.


----------



## guccimamma

if i had to spend a day with one, it would be dorinda...the crazy only seems to emerge when she is drunk.


----------



## slang

guccimamma said:


> if i had to spend a day with one, it would be dorinda...the crazy only seems to emerge when she is drunk.



be careful you don't tell her anything, she'll rat you out in a second


----------



## guccimamma

slang said:


> be careful you don't tell her anything, she'll rat you out in a second



only a day, i've got nothing to rat out at this point in my life. I'm way too boring for this group.


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> I do find it odd that Bethenney receives all these text, emails and phone calls from 'people' with tea about the other casts members


It is as if gossip girl the tv show never ended!  Now it is the RHONY continuing on.


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> if i had to spend a day with one, it would be dorinda...the crazy only seems to emerge when she is drunk.





guccimamma said:


> only a day, i've got nothing to rat out at this point in my life. I'm way too boring for this group.


 I'm with you!


----------



## chowlover2

I just watched the Behind the Scenes of RHC. And it's a franchise I don't watch ( I only watch BH and NYC ) Yep, it's basically Unreal and Quinn is Andy...


----------



## Althea G.

slang said:


> Here's the thing I don't get about Dorinda's sneaky behaviour this season. Everyone is so quick to jump on Ramona/Sonja for trying to upset Lu about Tom but the person really upsetting Lu is Dorinda!
> She told Lu completely unsolicitated that Ramonja were talking about Tom.
> Why do that unless to upset Lu and start a fight between the ladies.
> Then she lied about it by saying she did it but had to because Lu asked, but Lu never asked. Dorinda literally walked onto the deck and blurted out the info unsolicitated and then sat to eat her breakfast like nothing happened even though she knew how upset Luann was.
> I think she's a horrible friend - to Lu, to Ramonja. She's starting fights between them and really needs to stay out of it


Dorinda is a serious sh.. stirrer! They even called her out on it, but it's a quality I don't like in her, even if I like her otherwise (I also don't like her taste in men...)


----------



## Althea G.

What I liked about Bethenny this week was that she had this awful information about Tom, and she seemed to feel terrible about it and really torn about what to do. It seemed like she had worked hard to get to a better place with Lu, so getting that video must have been a huge stumbling block. I appreciated her thought process through it, and I don't think she was being *****y or trying to ruin things for Lu. She seemed really troubled by this information she had received.


----------



## Swanky

I don't mind Beth either.  You know where you're at all the time with her.  I'm not like her that way at all lol, but I can appreciate that.


----------



## Longchamp

Ha ha. She threw a drink on people in her view at the intimate cold play concert.  Way to garner fans.

http://mobi.perezhilton.com/2016-08...-drink-coldplay-concert-hamptons#.V6oNZ-gpCf0

*Bethenny Frankel* attended the super VIP *Coldplay* concert at the intimate *Stephen Talkhouse *on Sunday in the Hamptons — and even though she was surrounded by everyone from *Beyoncé* to *Christie Brinkley* to *Gwyneth Paltrow*, it sounds like she definitely let her inner_ *RHONY*_ star come out to play.

A few sources told _Page Six_ the 45-year-old threw a bit of a fit when her view of the stage was blocked by fellow concertgoers. The solution? Pour a drink on them, of course!

One witness said:

"Bethenny was annoyed that the women were standing [in her way] and was really nasty, asking them to move. She got so annoyed, she ordered [a drink and] then threw [it] at the women . . . They were speechless."

*Related: Bethenny Live-Tweeted Jules Wainstein's Divorce*

Another source added of the situation:told their version of went down:

"There were three women who were standing and blocking the view after being told multiple times by security to sit down, people were frustrated. It was a crush … and very hot. People were jockeying for a view. It looked like this woman, who vehemently refused to move, needed some cooling off … so Bethenny tossed some water on her."

Adding:

"There was no VIP area in the tiny venue, and the A-listers were in a crush with a dozen or so SiriusXM subscribers who won tickets to be there."

How *dare* they mix the mere peons with the celebs?! LOLz!

Welp, it's hard to say exactly what went down, but the* SkinnyGirl* founder isn't exactly denying or confirming tossing the drink on her social media:


----------



## AECornell

I saw that today. She has really gotten a huge ego. They're replaying the first season here and she looks awful and is so "weak." Nothing like now.


----------



## CeeJay

When I first watched the show, I did like Bethenny's frankness; god knows .. I'm no shrinking violet either.  HOWEVER, she has changed .. and it's her tone and the choice of words that make the difference. 

I have realized that honesty, while still the best policy in my book, can be posed in a more 'friendly' manner .. and that is done by carefully choosing the words that you speak.  Bethenny does not censor herself at all, and while she may think that's okay, it really isn't .. her words can be mean, spiteful and honestly, to benefit herself.  She seems to think that she's just so much better than everyone else, and opines on items that she doesn't even truly know a lot about herself.  But, you know .. "being a successful businesswoman", she just thinks that she can speak her mind and then starts to make comments that are belittling, rude and mean-spirited.  I know if I ever can across her and she pulled her crap with me, I would ask her about her "opinion" .. especially since she likely does not know a heck of a lot about the Alternatives Investments biz that I'm in.  An educated opinion is one thing; one to simply try to hurt others is another .. and that is what I see in Bethenny now.  All my "opinion" of course!!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> When I first watched the show, I did like Bethenny's frankness; god knows .. I'm no shrinking violet either.  HOWEVER, she has changed .. and it's her tone and the choice of words that make the difference.
> 
> I have realized that honesty, while still the best policy in my book, can be posed in a more 'friendly' manner .. and that is done by carefully choosing the words that you speak.  Bethenny does not censor herself at all, and while she may think that's okay, it really isn't .. her words can be mean, spiteful and honestly, to benefit herself.  She seems to think that she's just so much better than everyone else, and opines on items that she doesn't even truly know a lot about herself.  But, you know .. "being a successful businesswoman", she just thinks that she can speak her mind and then starts to make comments that are belittling, rude and mean-spirited.  I know if I ever can across her and she pulled her crap with me, I would ask her about her "opinion" .. especially since she likely does not know a heck of a lot about the Alternatives Investments biz that I'm in.  An educated opinion is one thing; one to simply try to hurt others is another .. and that is what I see in Bethenny now.  All my "opinion" of course!!


I agree. Particularly on TV, this petty stuff will be out there forever. Secondly, she has a daughter for pete's sake. I honestly don'r know why she signed on for this. Obviously she does not need the cash ( just the attention ) and it would be better for Bryn. I shudder to think what she will think of her Mom when she grows up.


----------



## pinky7129

chowlover2 said:


> I agree. Particularly on TV, this petty stuff will be out there forever. Secondly, she has a daughter for pete's sake. I honestly don'r know why she signed on for this. Obviously she does not need the cash ( just the attention ) and it would be better for Bryn. I shudder to think what she will think of her Mom when she grows up.



She may become her...


----------



## CeeJay

One of the most interesting things that I hear out here in LA, that I obviously never heard when back East in Boston, are the stories of encounters with these "Reality TV" folks.  You realize that, while LA is large geographically, people in the business .. whether it be Make-Up Artists, Hairdresser, Stylist, etc. - will talk, especially when the encounter has not gone well!  I go to a LOT of Estate Sales out here, and so I meet a lot of these folks and many of them have worked with the Reality Stars on both coasts.  One major point that they have made, is that .. "SOME of the housewives get a big head about being on TV and then get a major case of ENTITLE-ITIS and others are pretty much the same on/off camera".  Some will mention names; others won't .. but I can tell you, Bethenny is on definitely not on the "liked" list!


----------



## cdtracing

CeeJay said:


> One of the most interesting things that I hear out here in LA, that I obviously never heard when back East in Boston, are the stories of encounters with these "Reality TV" folks.  You realize that, while LA is large geographically, people in the business .. whether it be Make-Up Artists, Hairdresser, Stylist, etc. - will talk, especially when the encounter has not gone well!  I go to a LOT of Estate Sales out here, and so I meet a lot of these folks and many of them have worked with the Reality Stars on both coasts.  One major point that they have made, is that .. "SOME of the housewives get a big head about being on TV and then get a major case of ENTITLE-ITIS and others are pretty much the same on/off camera".  *Some will mention names; others won't .. but I can tell you, Bethenny is on definitely not on the "liked" list!*



Last night, I watched the RHOC show about reaching the 100 shows mark or something.  I wasn't really paying much attention until they started talking about Viki.  A lot of the talking heads were the people behind the camera.  I got the distinct impression that Viki thinks she's God's gift from being on the show & tries to run things, yells at the camera people, & basically treats people like Sh*t!  She doesn't appear to be well liked by the people who work behind the scenes.  I would imagine Bethenny's name is right up there next to Viki's on the NOT LIKED List!!


----------



## chowlover2

cdtracing said:


> Last night, I watched the RHOC show about reaching the 100 shows mark or something.  I wasn't really paying much attention until they started talking about Viki.  A lot of the talking heads were the people behind the camera.  I got the distinct impression that Viki thinks she's God's gift from being on the show & tries to run things, yells at the camera people, & basically treats people like Sh*t!  She doesn't appear to be well liked by the people who work behind the scenes.  I would imagine Bethenny's name is right up there next to Viki's on the NOT LIKED List!!



I watched that too, and I really started to see the similarities between Unreal and the Real Housewives shows. All reality TV for that matter.


----------



## CeeJay

Oh yes, Viki's name was big-time mentioned; my hairdresser used to live/work in the OC. Needless to say, what she called her rhymes with 'rich'!!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

*'RHONY' STAR JULES WAINSTEIN911 CALL OVER FIGHT WITH ESTRANGED HUBBY
Real Housewives of New York' star Jules Wainstein called 911 after getting into an angry argument with her estranged hubby ... TMZ has learned.

The call came in just before 8 AM Wednesday from Julie's Manhattan home. We're told minutes before cops arrived, Michael left.

We're told there was no evidence of injury, and no one was arrested.  

As for why they fought, it's pretty clear ... Michael filed for divorce last month and things have been rocky.

We've reached out to Jules, so far no word back.

tmz.com
*


----------



## beekmanhill

Sad, but I always get annoyed when people use 911 for their petty domestic disputes.  Jules probably wanted something on record that he "abused" her or something like that.


----------



## Graw

Jules likely never thought Michael would divorce her and she is bitter.  It is a hard pill to swallow privately, publicly its a constant torture at the grocery store, drop off and hair salon.  She doesn't have an escape.  She is not resourceful and is likely suffering with her eating disorder, mental capabilities and grooming.  She wasn't "all together"  when they were filming I can not imagine her now.


----------



## beekmanhill

Graw said:


> Jules likely never thought Michael would divorce her and she is bitter.  It is a hard pill to swallow privately, publicly its a constant torture at the grocery store, drop off and hair salon.  She doesn't have an escape.  She is not resourceful and is likely suffering with her eating disorder, mental capabilities and grooming.  She wasn't "all together"  when they were filming I can not imagine her now.



True, but she looked wonderful on WWHL when she last appeared. She had gained some weight and curled her hair.   So I hope she is progressing as far as her eating goes.   She just seems too fragile to have ever been on the show.   So I blame Bethenny or Dorinda or whoever is taking credit today for casting her.


----------



## lulilu

beekmanhill said:


> True, but she looked wonderful on WWHL when she last appeared. She had gained some weight and curled her hair.   So I hope she is progressing as far as her eating goes.   She just seems too fragile to have ever been on the show.   So I blame Bethenny or Dorinda or whoever is taking credit today for casting her.


She did look great.  She is definitely letting him see what he is missing.  Now if she'd only be more confident, she'd let him know she's strong too.
I read somewhere that she is 5'8" -- is this possible?  What does that make him?  5'2"?  oy.


----------



## GoGlam

lulilu said:


> She did look great.  She is definitely letting him see what he is missing.  Now if she'd only be more confident, she'd let him know she's strong too.
> I read somewhere that she is 5'8" -- is this possible?  What does that make him?  5'2"?  oy.



I don't think she misses him... I think she might miss the thought of having a husband and the fact that he pays for everything.  It may be advantageous to her to not appear very confident when it comes to divorce proceedings and getting a good settlement.


----------



## millivanilli

lulilu said:


> She did look great.  She is definitely letting him see what he is missing.  Now if she'd only be more confident, she'd let him know she's strong too.
> I read somewhere that she is 5'8" -- is this possible?  What does that make him?  5'2"?  oy.




no she must be taller. I am 5'9'' and think her beeing 6' around. - sorry, had to look it up due to metric system over here.


----------



## Nahreen

So annoyed about Dorinda. She told Lu that Ramona talked about Tom and then she says that she wanted to have a nice breakfast. She should have shut her mouth if that was the case.


----------



## kemilia

beekmanhill said:


> True, but she looked wonderful on WWHL when she last appeared. She had gained some weight and curled her hair.   So I hope she is progressing as far as her eating goes.   She just seems too fragile to have ever been on the show.   So I blame Bethenny or Dorinda or whoever is taking credit today for casting her.


Jules did look pretty nice, I liked her outfit--so summery. And shorter hair suits her, doesn't drag down her face, and it did seem she put on a bit of weight, which also is great.


----------



## lucywife

kemilia said:


> Jules did look pretty nice, I liked her outfit--so summery. And shorter hair suits her, doesn't drag down her face, and it did seem she put on a bit of weight, which also is great.


 I also noticed that she did put on a little bit of weight and she did look healthy and beautiful. Maybe divorcing her diminutive cheat of a husband is exactly what she needs.


----------



## Graw

I watched the after show for WWHL with Sonja Morgan and Tre from RHONJ it was hilarious.  They had great chemistry.  Perhaps Tre knows available men for Sonja.


----------



## Nahreen

Graw said:


> I watched the after show for WWHL with Sonja Morgan and Tre from RHONJ it was hilarious.  They had great chemistry.  Perhaps Tre knows available men for Sonja.



Ex cons?)


----------



## Graw

Nahreen said:


> Ex cons?)



Friends of hers and Juicys from NJ. It would be hilarious to watch her go on a date.  Maybe Rino, their friend who owns a restaurant in little Italy has a friend for Sonja.


----------



## Nahreen

Graw said:


> Friends of hers and Juicys from NJ. It would be hilarious to watch her go on a date.  Maybe Rino, their friend who owns a restaurant in little Italy has a friend for Sonja.



I do wonder if Tres friends are wealthy enough for lady Morgan or have the right social status. Besides I also wonder if she is ready to date seriously since she seems to have a hard time letting go of her previous life.


----------



## Graw

Nahreen said:


> I do wonder if Tres friends are wealthy enough for lady Morgan or have the right social status. Besides I also wonder if she is ready to date seriously since she seems to have a hard time letting go of her previous life.


Sonja, and the rest of the NY cast, likes titles.  She mentioned on WWHL she lived in Italy for 6 years engaged to a Count.


----------



## limom

Graw said:


> Sonja, and the rest of the NY cast, likes titles.  She mentioned on WWHL she lived in Italy for 6 years engaged to a Count.


I was amazed at her knowledge of Italian meats. lol


----------



## Graw

limom said:


> I was amazed at her knowledge of Italian meats. lol



She completely nailed it!


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> I was amazed at her knowledge of Italian meats. lol



.. and with Sonja, "meats" could be construed in more than 1 way ..


----------



## cdtracing

CeeJay said:


> .. and with Sonja, "meats" could be construed in more than 1 way ..



 I die!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

http://www.realitytea.com/2016/08/17/bethenny-frankel-hints-wont-back-rhony-next-season/

Sounds more like she has having a hissy fit to me over the reunion. She has too big an ego not to come back but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Love Of My Life

limom said:


> I was amazed at her knowledge of Italian meats. lol




She has quite the international background on all kinds of meats.. LOL


----------



## coconutsboston

CanuckBagLover said:


> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/08/17/bethenny-frankel-hints-wont-back-rhony-next-season/
> 
> Sounds more like she has having a hissy fit to me over the reunion. She has too big an ego not to come back but I guess we'll see.


She'll be back. That Skinny Girl line isn't going to sell itself.


----------



## slang

I hope Jules didn't re-injure her vagina straddling that trombone


----------



## guccimamma

coconutsboston said:


> She'll be back. That Skinny Girl line isn't going to sell itself.



is anyone still buying that stuff?


----------



## Longchamp

We need more scenes of Bethenny walking around her room in her bikini.  
B was funny tonight. I would have fallen off that boat from laughing watching those guys singing Lulu's song..c'est bon.


----------



## Longchamp

Sonja deserves a nicer tiara.


----------



## GoGlam

What a hypocrite. Bethenny fails to show a huge chunk of her life on camera... Like her relationships and divorce drama.


----------



## Graw

Who is hiding their life?  What could be worse then the way she berated Luann in the Bershires?  These must be major skeletons!



CanuckBagLover said:


> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/08/17/bethenny-frankel-hints-wont-back-rhony-next-season/
> 
> Sounds more like she has having a hissy fit to me over the reunion. She has too big an ego not to come back but I guess we'll see.




Love her or hate her, *Bethenny Frankel*‘s been a major source of contention, controversy, and conversation since her return to the show that made her famous. So is she enjoying her renewed stint on reality TV? When asked if she would be back for another season of the *Real Housewives of New York*, *Bethenny* seems like she’s made up her mind: “You might not see me back.” 

Rosetta Stone

*Bethenny* claims the *RHONY* reunion was the proverbial straw that broke the Skinny Girl’s back, noting that “something very dramatic” happened during filming. Since then, Bethenny has taken a step back from her costars, and from the show. 

*Bethenny* told ET that the show is “definitely work. … This is just a summer of freedom. I’m glad that the audience is enjoying [the show], but I left it behind.”

Although she continues to see *Carole Radziwill* socially, *Bethenny* reveals that she’s had virtually zero contact with her other costars this summer. She’s spent most of her time in the Hamptons since the show wrapped. 


The Skinny Girl mogul also claims that her costars aren’t always one hundred percent truthful in showing their lives to viewers, and she takes issue with that. Defending living her life “honestly,” *Bethenny* explains, “You have 50 percent of the cast that has a whole taboo, police line, ‘do not cross’ section of their life that is not discussed on camera and never has been. For legal issues and liability issues, Bravo does not need to bring it up and it’s a difficult line to ride, and that may be why I don’t come back.”

So, this has to do with honesty on camera? Call me a cynic, but if total honesty is required of every reality TV housewife, *Bravo* might as well shut this whole franchise down, STAT!  

Although she’s taking a step back from the show, *Bethenny* is still marching full steam ahead in her business, which includes launching a new Watermelon Lime Margarita drink soon.

*Bethenny* is also happy to be free after the endless divorce from ex-husband *Jason Hoppy* was finalized. Though there are still “some obstacles” to overcome, *Bethenny* shares, “I am really happy that I am on the other side of it, for sure.”


Photo Credit: Bravo 


Read more at http://www.realitytea.com/2016/08/1...t-back-rhony-next-season/#1Xkpg02M265dKDBr.99


----------



## needloub

^Gosh that woman is a hypocrite...


----------



## Graw

Wait, now Sonja and Bethany are BFFs.  Bethany is asking Sonja for advice?  Bethany really believes it is best to call Tom late at night?  Luann could have left her husband the minute she realized he wanted an open marriage.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Cant stand Bishenny she's sooooooo hypocritical and is also a very mean spirited and extremely cynical and bitter woman. That pretty much sums her up for me this season. Her quick and witty remarks used to be kind of funny and entertaining to watch when she was on the show years ago but now I just find her cringeworthy to watch.


And why wasn't Sonja upset with Ramona  for dating Tom? Why does Ramona get a pass with the ladies for going out with Tom knowing he was Sonja's "friend with benefits" all this time???


----------



## Jayne1

Why did Beth say she didn't have a choice and had to tell Lu? Did the producers tell her to make this a storyline?

Also, she was sitting in bed wearing almost nothing when telling her.  I thought she should put a tee over her bikini. No more bleeding out of every orifice for her. It was so awkward, or was it just awkward for me?


----------



## luckylove

Longchamp said:


> We need more scenes of Bethenny walking around her room in her bikini.
> B was funny tonight. I would have fallen off that boat from laughing watching those guys singing Lulu's song..c'est bon.



Lu's over the top giddy girl routine where she jumps around like a young school girl is getting a bit old...  She did it again when the group knew her song and has done this throughout the season when speaking of Tom. As much as I want her to be happy, all of her expansive gushing and giddiness reads as bad overacting to me.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> Why did Beth say she didn't have a choice and had to tell Lu? Did the producers tell her to make this a storyline?
> 
> Also, she was sitting in bed wearing almost nothing when telling her.  I thought she should put a tee over her bikini. No more bleeding out of every orifice for her. It was so awkward, or was it just awkward for me?


I thought that was weird too wearing that tiny bikini.


----------



## Longchamp

I'm in my car driving frequently during Bs show on Sirius.   Her narcissism and self adoration oozes from the radio.
Makes her screen reflection look dull.

Am I the only one thinking pic of Lulu's  BF  was from someone associated with Andy?


----------



## Longchamp

GoGlam said:


> What a hypocrite. Bethenny fails to show a huge chunk of her life on camera... Like her relationships and divorce drama.


She belabored on the rado that she is the only one that is real on HER TV show.


----------



## Jayne1

Well, it is kinda her TV show. Everyone is desperate to not be on the outs with her.

I would have said Dorinda seems quite real, not Beth, who hides her real from from us.


----------



## cdtracing

Bethenny hides more of her life than any of the other women.  Of all of them, Dorinda comes across as being more real about what's going on in her life.  I'm sure all of them try to keep some part private to a certain degree but Bethenny is such a hypocrite.  Nothing is said about her being involved with her friend's husband. (I guess he's divorced as well by now.)  And all that was said about her divorce was totally her side of the whole thing.  She not real, she's full of hypocritical sh*t.


----------



## Sassys

So let me get this straight, Luanne doesn't have a key to HER room? How the hell do you not have a key to your room and have to ask production?


----------



## swags

Ramona looked positively delighted about the Tom news.


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> Bethenny hides more of her life than any of the other women.  Of all of them, Dorinda comes across as being more real about what's going on in her life.  I'm sure all of them try to keep some part private to a certain degree but Bethenny is such a hypocrite.  Nothing is said about her being involved with her friend's husband. (I guess he's divorced as well by now.)  And all that was said about her divorce was totally her side of the whole thing.  She not real, she's full of hypocritical sh*t.



What hasn't Bethenny told about her life? She can't talk about Brynn or Jason (court order). How do you know, she didn't start seeing the guy after filming (she stated several times this season, she is not seeing anyone and hasn't had sex for some time).


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Why did Beth say she didn't have a choice and had to tell Lu? Did the producers tell her to make this a storyline?
> 
> Also, she was sitting in bed wearing almost nothing when telling her.  I thought she should put a tee over her bikini. No more bleeding out of every orifice for her. It was so awkward, or was it just awkward for me?





CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought that was weird too wearing that tiny bikini.



Why does she have to put a shirt on? Luanne came to Bethenny's room. Its not like she was naked lol. She is on a beach vacation. Ramona was prancing around the yacht in a bathing suit and that was okay, but in your room is not? You guys crack me up.


----------



## Cherrasaki

swags said:


> Ramona looked positively delighted about the Tom news.



She's always happy to indulge in gossip and perpetuate the drama that affects the other women especially if it's Luanne. She seemed giddy about it  for a moment didn't she? You'd think a woman who went through a tough divorce would be more sympathetic but I guess not. Oh... unless your name is Bethenny.. then she will kiss your butt into oblivion.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> So let me get this straight, Luanne doesn't have a key to HER room? How the hell do you not have a key to your room and have to ask production?


She could have forgotten her key in her room or Bethenny's. I have forgotten my hotel key in my room lots of times.  
I think there was obviously some set up with production. Maybe Lu knew there was some kind of confrontation to be had (probably about the earlier comments Bethenny made about her marriage) but I don't think she foresaw Bethenny telling her that she had pictures of Tom making out with another woman.  Lu looked genuinely upset to me.  If she was faking, than she's a very good actress (better than Heather Dubrow.)


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> She could have forgotten her key in her room or Bethenny's. I have forgotten my hotel key in my room lots of times.
> I think there was obviously some set up with production. Maybe Lu knew there was some kind of confrontation to be had (probably about the earlier comments Bethenny made about her marriage) but I don't think she foresaw Bethenny telling her that she had pictures of Tom making out with another woman.  Lu looked genuinely upset to me.  If she was faking, than she's a very good actress (better than Heather Dubrow.)



I have left keys as well; I just thought it was weird for her to ask production if they could let her in her room (take your a$$ to the front desk, and get a new key).


----------



## missyb

Longchamp said:


> Ha ha. She threw a drink on people in her view at the intimate cold play concert.  Way to garner fans.
> 
> http://mobi.perezhilton.com/2016-08...-drink-coldplay-concert-hamptons#.V6oNZ-gpCf0
> 
> *Bethenny Frankel* attended the super VIP *Coldplay* concert at the intimate *Stephen Talkhouse *on Sunday in the Hamptons — and even though she was surrounded by everyone from *Beyoncé* to *Christie Brinkley* to *Gwyneth Paltrow*, it sounds like she definitely let her inner_ *RHONY*_ star come out to play.
> 
> A few sources told _Page Six_ the 45-year-old threw a bit of a fit when her view of the stage was blocked by fellow concertgoers. The solution? Pour a drink on them, of course!
> 
> One witness said:
> 
> "Bethenny was annoyed that the women were standing [in her way] and was really nasty, asking them to move. She got so annoyed, she ordered [a drink and] then threw [it] at the women . . . They were speechless."
> 
> *Related: Bethenny Live-Tweeted Jules Wainstein's Divorce*
> 
> Another source added of the situation:told their version of went down:
> 
> "There were three women who were standing and blocking the view after being told multiple times by security to sit down, people were frustrated. It was a crush … and very hot. People were jockeying for a view. It looked like this woman, who vehemently refused to move, needed some cooling off … so Bethenny tossed some water on her."
> 
> Adding:
> 
> "There was no VIP area in the tiny venue, and the A-listers were in a crush with a dozen or so SiriusXM subscribers who won tickets to be there."
> 
> How *dare* they mix the mere peons with the celebs?! LOLz!
> 
> Welp, it's hard to say exactly what went down, but the* SkinnyGirl* founder isn't exactly denying or confirming tossing the drink on her social media:



That's not exactly true I know someone who was there. The lady was being a complete a hole. She had a bottle of water and just flicked some water that was in her hand. Maybe not the best thing to do but I've done it at concerts when people act rude and block you from seeing


----------



## DiorT

I loved Sonja mocking ramonas macrame outfits.


----------



## coconutsboston

guccimamma said:


> is anyone still buying that stuff?



Not that I know of. I saw it yesterday covered in a thick layer of dust on the bottom shelf of the packie yesterday.  To be fair, that was the first time I've seen it stocked anywhere in a while.


----------



## Althea G.

Bethenny has a little girl to protect, so I can see why she's hush-hush about family life. She may also be prevented from revealing certain things because of the divorce proceedings. If Sonja can keep her daughter out of things, so can Bethenny. 

I didn't see her as hypocritical at all. I saw her struggle and that she was really troubled over this text. She had to tell Lu, and the sooner Lu knows, the quick she can make a choice. I won't fault Bethenny for being put in a lousy situation. 

I'm so over Lu and all her gushing! The second she said "soulmate" a few episodes ago, I got a bad feeling. Considering that she ran off with Alex after only a few weeks, and then he apparently cheated on her all the time, I don't expect any better from Tom. Will Lu have the sense to kick him to the curb? Actually, the one that seemed hypocritical to me was Lu. She said she was put into an awful position in her first marriage, and that it wasn't her idea for it to be an open marriage--translation: he cheated on her all the time. And then she turns around and says it was a beautiful marriage. Which one, Lu?


----------



## luckylove

Althea G. said:


> Bethenny has a little girl to protect, so I can see why she's hush-hush about family life. She may also be prevented from revealing certain things because of the divorce proceedings. If Sonja can keep her daughter out of things, so can Bethenny.
> 
> I didn't see her as hypocritical at all. I saw her struggle and that she was really troubled over this text. She had to tell Lu, and the sooner Lu knows, the quick she can make a choice. I won't fault Bethenny for being put in a lousy situation.
> 
> I'm so over Lu and all her gushing! The second she said "soulmate" a few episodes ago, I got a bad feeling. Considering that she ran off with Alex after only a few weeks, and then he apparently cheated on her all the time, I don't expect any better from Tom. Will Lu have the sense to kick him to the curb? Actually, the one that seemed hypocritical to me was Lu. She said she was put into an awful position in her first marriage, and that it wasn't her idea for it to be an open marriage--translation: he cheated on her all the time. And then she turns around and says it was a beautiful marriage. Which one, Lu?




Lu seemed to imply that he was faithful for the majority of the marriage, but the last few years were difficult in that regard.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

luckylove said:


> Lu seemed to imply that he was faithful for the majority of the marriage, but the last few years were difficult in that regard.


That was my understanding too.  We won't really know what happened during their marriage but to give them credit, the divorce seemed rather amicable (especially compared to Bethenny's) and you don't hear them making nasty comments about each other like Bethenny did about how it would be so horrible for her child to live with her ex and his family if she were to die during her fibroid surgery.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Althea G. said:


> Bethenny has a little girl to protect, so I can see why she's hush-hush about family life. She may also be prevented from revealing certain things because of the divorce proceedings. If Sonja can keep her daughter out of things, so can Bethenny.
> 
> I didn't see her as hypocritical at all. I saw her struggle and that she was really troubled over this text. She had to tell Lu, and the sooner Lu knows, the quick she can make a choice. I won't fault Bethenny for being put in a lousy situation.
> 
> I'm so over Lu and all her gushing! The second she said "soulmate" a few episodes ago, I got a bad feeling. Considering that she ran off with Alex after only a few weeks, and then he apparently cheated on her all the time, I don't expect any better from Tom. Will Lu have the sense to kick him to the curb? Actually, the one that seemed hypocritical to me was Lu. She said she was put into an awful position in her first marriage, and that it wasn't her idea for it to be an open marriage--translation: he cheated on her all the time. And then she turns around and says it was a beautiful marriage. Which one, Lu?



My trouble with Bethenny is her telling Lu was not coming out of a good place - like genuine concern for a friend - but rather it was malicious - she wanted to cause Lu maximum pain and she did by first telling all the other women before Lu and then telling Lu on camera .

I think Lu clarified that their marriage was good for many years and it was only at towards the end that Alex cheated on her and insisted on an open marriage. 

I'm a little tired of Lu gushing all the time over Tom too but then again the Sonja and Ramona keep rubbing it in her face about their supposed relationships with Tom - which I think are greatly exagerated.  So I think its partly a defensive reaction.  Lu is a big girl - I hope she  isn't hurt by Tom and is happy.. I think we've all had friends where we've questioned their relationship decisions but there comes time when you simply have to back off.

I think kids should be off limits.  Bethenny and Sonja probably both have legal restrictions in their divorce settlements where they can't put their child on the show.  I think with Bethenny there are also legal restrictions on what she can say publicly about Jason (and vice versa).

I think Bethenny is a big hypocrite - she got pregnant pretty quickly with Jason and married  him 5 months later yet seems to be slamming Lu  for doing the same (sans pregnancy). Bethenny is also is involved with a man who is separated from his wife who happened to be a very good friend of Bethenny's - they claim that their relationship began only after the separation - but who knows?  Bethenny is free to slut shame others and openly comment on the relationships of others but discussing her relationship with this man is off limits.


----------



## Jayne1

luckylove said:


> Lu seemed to imply that he was faithful for the majority of the marriage, but the last few years were difficult in that regard.


That's what I got too.


----------



## lulilu

A lot of people say Beth's new man is married to a good friend of hers, but I read that the wife merely went to school with her, and the couple was seperated when she began dating him.  Big difference IMO, but I wonder what the truth is.


----------



## lulilu

A cheating husband (Alex) does not make an open marriage.  An open marriage is where both agree they are free to date other people.  Sounds like Alex began to date after Lu moved to NYC, and Lu had to accept it or get a divorce.


----------



## Jayne1

Althea G. said:


> Bethenny has a little girl to protect, so I can see why she's hush-hush about family life. She may also be prevented from revealing certain things because of the divorce proceedings. If Sonja can keep her daughter out of things, so can Bethenny.
> 
> I didn't see her as hypocritical at all. I saw her struggle and that she was really troubled over this text. She had to tell Lu, and the sooner Lu knows, the quick she can make a choice. I won't fault Bethenny for being put in a lousy situation.


No one wants to see Beth's little girl on a reality TV show or hear her trash the ex, I don't think that's what people mean when they say she's not revealing. Beth has been dating some guy; she's not single, yet if you just watch the show, you would think she's not involved with anyone.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> No one wants to see Beth's little girl on a reality TV show or hear her trash the ex, I don't think that's what people mean when they say she's not revealing. Beth has been dating some guy; she's not single, yet if you just watch the show, you would think she's not involved with anyone.



She dated someone on the very first episode (he came with her to brunch). What else do you want her to reveal? How do you know, she started dating her current man, when they were filming? She could have met him after filming stopped. I don't understand what some of you think she is not revealing about her life. She has stated several times Brynn is not allowed on the show and the court said she can't talk about the divorce, what else is there?


----------



## deltalady

I also read that her boyfriend's wife and her merely went to the same high school. That does mean they were good friends.


----------



## slang

deltalady said:


> I also read that her boyfriend's wife and her merely went to the same high school. That does mean they were good friends.



Yeah, something like they went to school together 30 years ago and barely seen each other since. I'd hardly call that "good friends". I wouldn't even call that aquantances, to me someone I went to school with that long ago is a stranger


----------



## Anne Martens

Ramona cracks me up!  She thinks she is so hot and every man is flirting with her saggy face.


----------



## Nahreen

But actually Ramona has a nicer body than many much younger women.


----------



## Anne Martens

Nahreen said:


> But actually Ramona has a nicer body than many much younger women.




She has a good bod for her age


----------



## Nahreen

Anne Martens said:


> She has a good bod for her age



Maybe it has to do with her being a fitness woman. I remember seeing a magasine front page with Ramona posing long time ago. It is so hard keeping a nice body when you age and enjoy good food and drink so I have become less critical re these issues and any person who is aging and can do this without lipo or such things etc has my admiration.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> A cheating husband (Alex) does not make an open marriage.  An open marriage is where both agree they are free to date other people.  Sounds like Alex began to date after Lu moved to NYC, and Lu had to accept it or get a divorce.


I was under the impression that Luann also had discrete relationships when he was in Africa and she was in New York with the children.


----------



## anabanana745

Nahreen said:


> Maybe it has to do with her being a fitness woman. I remember seeing a magasine front page with Ramona posing long time ago. It is so hard keeping a nice body when you age and enjoy good food and drink so I have become less critical re these issues and any person who is aging and can do this without lipo or such things etc has my admiration.



And for all we know she could have had lipo or other procedures like cool sculpting. Regardless there is no denying she looks better than 99% of women her age.


----------



## LaAgradecida

I hope this is jus a wig!!!
http://www.realitytea.com/2016/08/1...rl-watermelon-lime-margarita-photos/#/slide/1


----------



## Prufrock613

hotshot said:


> She has quite the international background on all kinds of meats.. LOL


She is an international connoisseur on meats.


----------



## Prufrock613

GoGlam said:


> What a hypocrite. Bethenny fails to show a huge chunk of her life on camera... Like her relationships and divorce drama.


But she feels the need to parade Lou's troubles.

SMH - this is what happens when your besties with Andy Cohen.

Yes, I know that J & B are forbidden, but she has had it in for Lou all season. Funny how this info just fell into her lap?!?


----------



## Prufrock613

Cherrasaki said:


> She's always happy to indulge in gossip and perpetuate the drama that affects the other women especially if it's Luanne. She seemed giddy about it  for a moment didn't she? You'd think a woman who went through a tough divorce would be more sympathetic but I guess not. Oh... unless your name is Bethenny.. then she will kiss your butt into oblivion.


I just can't figure out who would marry Ramona?!?


----------



## Althea G.

Jayne1 said:


> No one wants to see Beth's little girl on a reality TV show or hear her trash the ex, I don't think that's what people mean when they say she's not revealing. Beth has been dating some guy; she's not single, yet if you just watch the show, you would think she's not involved with anyone.


I think she did mention it, but she also indicated that she wanted to keep it private because she didn't want the show to mess it up, as it messed up her marriage. I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere or heard her say that.


----------



## Graw

Jayne1 said:


> Well, it is kinda her TV show. Everyone is desperate to not be on the outs with her.
> 
> I would have said Dorinda seems quite real, not Beth, who hides her real from from us.



They are terribly desperate to not be on the outs with her! 

Dorinda does seem real, but I'd love for B to elaborate on who is not being authentic.


----------



## LaAgradecida

What if the "playmate" Tom was with was Kelly Bensimon?

She was on the cover of Playboy once.

Wouldn't that be the absolute limit?!?!?


----------



## Graw

Kelly strikes me as the kind of woman who would steer clear of any man her friends were remotely involved with.


----------



## needloub

It's funny how Beth claims that her former idol, Martha Stewart, was hard to work with, but she has become the same woman.  She reeks of narcissism....


----------



## lucywife

LaAgradecida said:


> I hope this is jus a wig!!!
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/08/1...rl-watermelon-lime-margarita-photos/#/slide/1


 she's very unfortunate looking, the wig magnifies that. Can't pose either. She needs to hire someone to train her.


----------



## LaAgradecida

lucywife said:


> she's very unfortunate looking, the wig magnifies that. Can't pose either. She needs to hire someone to train her.



Her smile looks more joker-like than usual.

Maybe fresh Botox or fillers and she's trying to distract us with the wig.


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone see previews of the season finale?  In one clip it did look like Beth was really crying over showing Lu the photos.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What I don't understand, is if Bethenny doesn't see Luann as a friend, why did she feel a need to tell her about the text/video?  Oh, I know... she needs a story line

Also, did anyone see when Carol was laying on the bed, her tracks were showing?  Bad extensions for sure


----------



## Graw

Hmm, I was just thinking... who is paid by scene?  Luann and Sonja are racking up scenes with the Tom theme.  The entire season culminates around Tom gate.  Do you know Tom?  Did Luann know?  When was your last kiss?  When was the last???  Did they ever go back to Sonjas to x?  Did Tom know about the show? Is he preying on rich women?  Is that why he wanted Ramona not Sonja?  He spoke highly of Ramona at Luanns meet and greet my friends dinner in nyc.  I think he prefers Ramona because she is savvy, rich and independent, however Luann will give him screen time ... so ehh  he will take it.


----------



## slyyls

I don't think Tom is earning any money form appearing on the show.   Way back I posted a contract (long and boring post that took up a lot of space) that is a standard for the company that films RHONY.
I still think that the Lu/Tom engagement is a story line devised by Lu and Sonja to bring them back to the show.


----------



## Megs

In real-time, as in now, are Lu and Tom still together? I attempted to look it up but feel like I fell flat figuring it out because everyone is talking about this finale. 

Tom isn't portrayed as a very monogamous guy...


----------



## JNH14

From the latest I've read-Tom and Lou are still on because in the interview she said most of the ladies would not be invited.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Megs said:


> In real-time, as in now, are Lu and Tom still together? I attempted to look it up but feel like I fell flat figuring it out because everyone is talking about this finale.
> 
> Tom isn't portrayed as a very monogamous guy...



Yes, she has been posting pictures of the two of them together on her Instagram all summer.

Looks like they went to Europe.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> Hmm, I was just thinking... who is paid by scene?  Luann and Sonja are racking up scenes with the Tom theme.  The entire season culminates around Tom gate.  Do you know Tom?  Did Luann know?  When was your last kiss?  When was the last???  Did they ever go back to Sonjas to x?  Did Tom know about the show? Is he preying on rich women?  Is that why he wanted Ramona not Sonja?  He spoke highly of Ramona at Luanns meet and greet my friends dinner in nyc.  I think he prefers Ramona because she is savvy, rich and independent, however Luann will give him screen time ... so ehh  he will take it.



Interesting question as to who is paid by scene (I sure its out there somewhere) - all I can recall is that Sonja was holding out for more money and that's why we didn't see much of her at first (I don't think she was even in the first episode) - ultimately unsuccessful.  I think Sonja is paid by scene.  Not sure about the others - maybe Luann  (though I'm sure Bethenny isn't even though it probably wouldn't make much of difference since they seem to make an excuse to feature her practically all the time).  Don't think Tom gets paid but obvious doesn't mind being on camera.  But the other interesting point you make was Bethenny was brought back to bring up ratings and rejuvenate the show - yet this year I feel its Lu who claimed the storyline. Without her and Tom's romance what would we have?  Bethenny's bleeding uterus and dog weddings?


----------



## Graw

slyyls said:


> I don't think Tom is earning any money form appearing on the show.   Way back I posted a contract (long and boring post that took up a lot of space) that is a standard for the company that films RHONY.
> I still think that the Lu/Tom engagement is a story line devised by Lu and Sonja to bring them back to the show.



Their relationship feels off. 



CanuckBagLover said:


> Interesting question as to who is paid by scene (I sure its out there somewhere) - all I can recall is that Sonja was holding out for more money and that's why we didn't see much of her at first (I don't think she was even in the first episode) - ultimately unsuccessful.  I think Sonja is paid by scene.  Not sure about the others - maybe Luann  (though I'm sure Bethenny isn't even though it probably wouldn't make much of difference since they seem to make an excuse to feature her practically all the time).  Don't think Tom gets paid but obvious doesn't mind being on camera.  But the other interesting point you make was Bethenny was brought back to bring up ratings and rejuvenate the show - yet this year I feel its Lu who claimed the storyline. Without her and Tom's romance what would we have?  Bethenny's bleeding uterus and dog weddings?


They dominated the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Megs said:


> In real-time, as in now, are Lu and Tom still together? I attempted to look it up but feel like I fell flat figuring it out because everyone is talking about this finale.
> 
> Tom isn't portrayed as a very monogamous guy...



Listen, Luann will turn a blind eye if it means walking down that aisle. Lol


----------



## girlonthecoast

This has been bothering me for a while but does anyone knows what happens with Carol's boxer Margaret when she's in New York? Does Carol have a full time housekeeper at her LA house who watches Margaret? It just seems really depressing to imagine a dog missing their owner for large amounts of time and waiting for them to come back.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ I don't know but her thing with dogs is weird. Apparently, she shares ownership of Baby with a guy who is the brother(?) of Meghan of the RHOC.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jayne1 said:


> No one wants to see Beth's little girl on a reality TV show or hear her trash the ex, I don't think that's what people mean when they say she's not revealing.



If Jason is responsible for the restriction regarding Brynn on RHONY, good for him!!


----------



## Bagisa

Vanilla Bean said:


> ^ I don't know but her thing with dogs is weird. Apparently, she shares ownership of Baby with a guy who is the brother(?) of Meghan of the RHOC.



It seems her pets are just props for the show. Awhile back on WHHL, an unwitting Susan Sarandon let it slip that Carole asked to borrow her dog for RHONY and pretend that it was hers for the purpose of a storyline. Andy immediately changed the subject. In a way, Carole is the most inauthentic of them all.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

girlonthecoast said:


> This has been bothering me for a while but does anyone knows what happens with Carol's boxer Margaret when she's in New York? Does Carol have a full time housekeeper at her LA house who watches Margaret? It just seems really depressing to imagine a dog missing their owner for large amounts of time and waiting for them to come back.


It bothered me too.  I assume she has someone caring for the dog but you really can't be a part time owner of pet in my opinion.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bagisa said:


> It seems her pets are just props for the show. Awhile back on WHHL, an unwitting Susan Sarandon let it slip that Carole asked to borrow her dog for RHONY and pretend that it was hers for the purpose of a storyline. Andy immediately changed the subject. In a way, Carole is the most inauthentic of them all.


Wow !  That's pretty pathetic.


----------



## slang

I thought Susan Saradon said her and Carole were friends and Carole is the one who dog sits for her when she's out of town


----------



## horse17

Nahreen said:


> Maybe it has to do with her being a fitness woman. I remember seeing a magasine front page with Ramona posing long time ago. It is so hard keeping a nice body when you age and enjoy good food and drink so I have become less critical re these issues and any person who is aging and can do this without lipo or such things etc has my admiration.



This is a good point..these woman are always portrayed eating out and drinking a LOT....it has to be difficult for them to maintain their weight as they ar all in their 50's or at the least late 40's....I don't know how they can party and stay up late, while staying fit..you don't really see them working out..except Ramona...barely...


----------



## Graw

Bagisa said:


> It seems her pets are just props for the show. Awhile back on WHHL, an unwitting Susan Sarandon let it slip that Carole asked to borrow her dog for RHONY and pretend that it was hers for the purpose of a storyline. Andy immediately changed the subject. In a way, Carole is the most inauthentic of them all.



What?  That's odd.  Carol doesn't have a storyline nor has she had one for 2-3 seasons.  But Susan's dog?  That's odd.


----------



## lulilu

Bagisa said:


> It seems her pets are just props for the show. Awhile back on WHHL, an unwitting Susan Sarandon let it slip that Carole asked to borrow her dog for RHONY and pretend that it was hers for the purpose of a storyline. Andy immediately changed the subject. In a way, Carole is the most inauthentic of them all.



I wish I had seen that.  I bet that her current dog is borrowed too and there is no such "joint" ownership.  So she can stroll down the street with it.
The others seem to truly love and care for their dogs.


----------



## Sassys

I just googled Susan Sarandon's dog and her dog does looks like Carole's dog, but Susan's dog looks smaller.


----------



## rockhollow

hmmmm - not cool Carole if you just borrow pets for props.



I also always wondered what was up with her dog in LA - did it at least get to live with a family and not just tended in Carole's home.


----------



## Sassys

Why I'm Marrying My Fiancé After He Kissed Another Woman: Countess Luann de Lesseps Tells All

_The Real Housewives of New York City_'s Luann de Lesseps is not allowing one bad decision by her fiancé to destroy the love they have for each other. 

On the last week's episode, Bethenny Frankel presented photographic proofthat the Countess' fiancé, Tom D'Agostino, Jr., kissed an ex-girlfriend at the Regency Hotel in New York. 

"It felt like someone ripped my heart out of my chest," she tells PEOPLE of seeing the photos. "I was devastated. I had my heart broken on television." 

Despite his locking lips with another woman the night before the couple's engagement party (de Lesseps reveals they'd had a fight and parted ways), the 51-year-old reality star is choosing to move forward with her engagement. 

"I'm not going to let a stupid kiss ruin the rest of my life," she affirms. "He screwed up. What he did was wrong. But this wasn't premeditated. It wasn't an affair. It was a mistake. He was upset with me. It was a stupid retaliation of some sort. He did the wrong thing, and he totally recognizes that. I know in my heart of hearts that he loves me."

*D'Agostino Jr. also realizes that his actions were a mistake. He tells PEOPLE, "If I could take it back, I would," and adds, "I deeply regret the mistakes I've made, and most of all hate the way it hurt Luann." 

Though de Lesseps has made peace with her love's indiscretion, she says she would not tolerate history repeating itself: "Obviously, if it happens again, I would have a serious problem with that. Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me." *
http://www.people.com/article/luann...g-tom-dagostino-after-he-kissed-another-woman


----------



## DC-Cutie

LuAnn, girl!  Just STFU!  You're marrying him so you don't have to be Sonja's roommate in her rundown townhouse next to the parking garage, where she doesn't turn on the heat in the winter!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

What ever happened to Jacques?? LuAnn seemed genuinely happy with him... This whole Tom situation is just sad and desperate!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sophie-Rose said:


> What ever happened to Jacques?? LuAnn seemed genuinely happy with him... This whole Tom situation is just sad and desperate!!!



I think her incident with the fake Johnny Dep/Pirates of the Caribbean, did that relationship in


----------



## Sophie-Rose

DC-Cutie said:


> I think her incident with the fake Johnny Dep/Pirates of the Caribbean, did that relationship in



Hahaha I forgot about that!!!!!


----------



## lulilu

Lu did give some excuse about Jacques but I can't remember it.


----------



## pinky7129

lulilu said:


> Lu did give some excuse about Jacques but I can't remember it.



Think he wanted children and she didn't anymore


----------



## Sassys

pinky7129 said:


> Think he wanted children and she didn't anymore



I recall her going to fertility doc to help her have his baby and the girls were laughing at her; because she knew damn well her eggs were done.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Powdered eggs


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Luann on her engagement to Tom - and why she's marrying him anyways even though he was making out with another woman.  Sad and desperate.  
http://www.realitytea.com/2016/08/2...ostino-cheated-explains-shes-marrying-anyway/


----------



## slang

Wow Lu is really PATHETIC! I can't believe she is blaming herself for him cheating, saying he did it to retaliate against her so she is taking the blame?? GROSS!!!
It's one thing to stay in a 15+ yr marriage when you aren't happy about his infidelities, but to dismiss the actions of a fiancee of 2 days (who you've only known for 2 mos) shows how desperate she is to be a MRS. no matter what the guy does to her. 
How you get them is how you'll lose them and so far we know he has "dated" 2 friends, picked her up while on a date with another lady, got drunk and spent an hour making out with another lady - this would be enough to make you run for the hills, not to the alter...


----------



## Cherrasaki

Prufrock613 said:


> I just can't figure out who would marry Ramona?!?



Ikr!  Even though I did consider Mario to be a big creep and didn't condone what he did to her, based on what we know of Ramona and how she acts maybe his desperation and his trying to bolt was a bit justified???


----------



## MKB0925

Ramona's hair looks awful and Bethany slugging down her Skinny Girl after she told Lu...[emoji23][emoji849]


----------



## JNH14

Once again....a train wreck. [emoji15]


----------



## horse17

I'm not a Bethany fan, but she did look like she felt bad for Lu...the shaking of the glass was a little much though..lol....

I feel bad for Lu..no one should have to go through this.....buuutttt, it was YOU Lu, who dismissed being with a married guy on your trip........hmmmm...


----------



## horse17

MKB0925 said:


> Ramona's hair looks awful and Bethany slugging down her Skinny Girl after she told Lu...[emoji23][emoji849]


I agree...she doesn't look that great tonite


----------



## Longchamp

Ramona seems more a girls friend than the rest of them.
After watching RH franchise for years, it appears doing the show is toxic for your health and well being.
those ladies that leave and never look back are the only smart ones in the group.

Lulu is crazy to marry that wart hog.

Ha ha on the Bethenny shaking hand


----------



## slang

Wow - thats low for Tom to threaten Dorinda into lying for him and Lu was ok with it!


----------



## slang

"Tom fell into her clutches" - Lu is blaming the other woman, not Tom?

This is 100% Tom's fault, not Bethenney's fault, not the other lady's fault , not Lu's fault


----------



## Longchamp

That was a flash of Ramona's date.


----------



## horse17

I like Dorinda...she just looks like she is genuinely happy for lu...I don't see her as being cut throat...yes, she's a booze bag...but she seems like a nice person underneath her drunken fits...


----------



## Longchamp

Yikes. Lulu is cray cray.


----------



## MKB0925

Longchamp said:


> Yikes. Lulu is cray cray.



Definitely....getting mad at the messenger! She is a very desperate woman..


----------



## Graw

Wait?  What?  Lu is upset he cheated on her in public, not that he cheated on her!




DC-Cutie said:


> LuAnn, girl!  Just STFU!  You're marrying him so you don't have to be Sonja's roommate in her rundown townhouse next to the parking garage, where she doesn't turn on the heat in the winter!



 Maybe the freezing cold is good for your skin! Sonja has a method to her madness. 



MKB0925 said:


> Ramona's hair looks awful and Bethany slugging down her Skinny Girl after she told Lu...[emoji23][emoji849]



During the craziest scene this season B picks up a skinny girl bottle!  Wait, hold scene, add Skinny Girl bottle and action!


----------



## Jayne1

horse17 said:


> I'm not a Bethany fan, but she did look like she felt bad for Lu...the shaking of the glass was a little much though..lol ..


I like the way the camera zoomed in on the glass, as  if the camera guy knew what to focus on.

Beth exhausts me. lol


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Classic Bethenny! Crying in the fetal position because the Tom/Lu scandal is about her, and then making sure to swig SkinnyGirl on camera. She must take a case of that crap with her wherever she goes.

Really Andy?


----------



## Graw

I wish Andy would have told us we could play a drinking game every time we see a SG product!  Beginning to end.


----------



## Graw

I wish Andy would have told us we could play a drinking game every time we see a SG product!  Beginning to end.


----------



## Graw

Sonja no one asked you about Roccos ... manhood!  She is a hoot!


----------



## beekmanhill

Vanilla Bean said:


> Classic Bethenny! Crying in the fetal position because the Tom/Lu scandal is about her, and then making sure to swig SkinnyGirl on camera. She must take a case of that crap with her wherever she goes.
> 
> Really Andy?



Yeah, that was so fake, as was her hand shaking later.    The whole show was about Bethenny and her reaction to everything.  But the whole season has been that way, so I shouldn't have been surprised.  

I did laugh when most of them walked out on Bethenny's TEN THOUSAND DOLLAR JEWELRY pinata.  
And then she gets her side digs in about Jason.  (they've cheated on us, they've left us, they've stolen from us).   Oh, and Lu might have more money than Tom.  Would that be so terrible in 2016?

They all seem so tired and done.   I'll watch next year if Lu's wedding is shown though.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> Wow Lu is really PATHETIC! I can't believe she is blaming herself for him cheating, saying he did it to retaliate against her so she is taking the blame?? GROSS!!!
> It's one thing to stay in a 15+ yr marriage when you aren't happy about his infidelities, but to dismiss the actions of a fiancee of 2 days (who you've only known for 2 mos) shows how desperate she is to be a MRS. no matter what the guy does to her.
> How you get them is how you'll lose them and so far we know he has "dated" 2 friends, picked her up while on a date with another lady, got drunk and spent an hour making out with another lady - this would be enough to make you run for the hills, not to the alter...



Prior to this episode and her statement, I was secretly hoping this was all a big mistake - it wasn't Tom in the picture.  But now...  It is pathetic how Luann excused his behaviour - we had a fight, he was drunk, then blaming the other woman....I generally like Luann but I lost a lot of respect for her over how she has handled this. What kind of message is she sending to her daughter?  As you say its one thing to stay in a 15 year marriage when you have kids, but this?  Lu says in her statement she won't tolerate this behaviour again, but she is kidding herself, its going to happen - past actions speak louder than words.  I wonder if they will make it down the aisle or will there be some final blow up?


----------



## swags

I was hoping it was a mistake because Ramona and Bethennys fake crying whike B was under the covers with her skinny girl bottle knowing they both loved bursting Luanns bubble was naseauating. I also noticed Bethennys digs about maybe Tom thinks Lu is wealthy.  I wish Kelly from OC would fly in and call bethenny the c word.


----------



## LVoeletters

slang said:


> Yes, makes you wonder!
> Also, a few episodes back when Lu had her dinner to introduce Tom to her "friends", she didn't invite her BFF Sonja (who she was living with). Hmmm, wonder why? because she knew Sonja already knows Tom?!



So true! I'm sure Luann knew. She has a way with turning the other cheek. She's still with the damn guy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Vanilla Bean said:


> Classic Bethenny! Crying in the fetal position because the Tom/Lu scandal is about her, and then making sure to swig SkinnyGirl on camera. She must take a case of that crap with her wherever she goes.
> 
> Really Andy?



Bethenny seems to be taking acting lessons from the Heather Dubrow School of Drama.  
Also thought that Bethenny playing girl detective and  calling up the hotel to get more dirt on Tom was low. She really had it in for Luann.


----------



## Love Of My Life

They are all drama queens...Bethenny the leader of the pack with Heather right behind her..

LuAnn better get her act together as you can be sure Tom will have another I don't remember moment!!


----------



## beekmanhill

I thought that was very suspicious.  Lots of famous people go to the Regency, I think more for breakfast, but what do I know.  Are the bartender and the manager going to blab the details about something to a woman on the phone  purporting to be the famous Bethenny Frankel?.  That would be so unprofessional.  I'm beginning to doubt the whole story.  Who knows.  

I'd love to know how much money Tom has though.   And I'd love to see his apartment, and his digs (or his parents digs) in Palm Beach.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I thought that was very suspicious.  Lots of famous people go to the Regency, I think more for breakfast, but what do I know.  *Are the bartender and the manager going to blab the details about something to a woman on the phone  purporting to be the famous Bethenny Frankel?.  That would be so unprofessional.  I'm beginning to doubt the whole story.  *Who knows.
> 
> I'd love to know how much money Tom has though.   And I'd love to see his apartment, and his digs (or his parents digs) in Palm Beach.



Exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## Longchamp

Even if the Regency staff didn't blab and B embellished the story makes them all look tacky.


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> Even if the Regency staff didn't blab and B embellished the story makes them all look tacky.



Exactly!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

B totally went all CSI on her & she loved every minute of it. I find her so tacky but I also find Lu so damn thirsty!


----------



## CeeJay

Last night's show (and the prior one) were just priceless.  First of all, has Andy purchased stock in the "Skinny Girl" product .. seriously?!?! .. how many times did we see the bottles? 

While I agree that Bethenny (obviously) went overboard in getting all the "details" about Tom's 'forgotten episode' at the Regency, what really struck me was exactly what many others have said .. LuAnn seemed to be more concerned about the fact that it was in a public place as opposed to what he had done.  The piece-de-resistance to me, was the phone conversation that he then had with Dorinda, tell her "what" the story was going to be? ... seriously?????   LuAnn reminds me of (former) friends that I had who were in a similar situation, where I had to be the person to let them know about their douche-bag fiance's, for them just to say that I was jealous and/or didn't want their happiness .. bla bla bla.  I believe in sisterhood big-time, and if a guy is pulling this crap .. especially before my friend marries them, I am for sure going to let them know .. BUT, sadly, some women (LuAnn types) just don't want to hear it and are SO DESPERATE that they are going to make you (and others) look like the bag 'guys'.  Sadly, in every single one of these circumstances that I was involved in, 'lo and behold .. sure enough, the (now) husband turned out to be EXACTLY what I told my friend and then they would call me crying their eyes out.  Sorry, but I just don't have a lot of sympathy for women who are so stupid and that insecure that they can't be by themselves and enjoy life without having a man there to make it "complete".  Ladies .. you CAN have a very fulfilling life without having to be married!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

i laughed out loud when i saw the skinny girl stuff on the nightstand...strategically turned toward the camera.
then the big swig out of the bottle to calm her nerves.

luann is either a fantastic actress or a truly desperate fool... if she has money of her own, she should keep it and live a luxurious life, not mix her finances up with some man whore. she is so pathetic flashing that ring around, like a newly engaged sorority girl.

then again, she cheated on her last boyfriend with the pirate.


----------



## Deco

Doesn't Bravo automatically get a cut of Skinny Girl revenues?

I'm not surprised Lu forgave Tom.  When she starts out the relationship all giddy-up and calling him soul mate and shouting about how "he wants to marry me!" (I would have said I want to marry him, but whatevs) after 30 seconds of dating, you know that long term compatibility, knowing and truly trusting this guy, having him prove himself worthy, are not her priorities.  She just wants to be hitched.  That's it.  She needs that validation that someone wants to marry her.  It doesn't matter that Tom cheated on her.  She only cares that Tom still wants to marry her.  So it's all good.  If this marriage happens, I won't be surprised if it quickly becomes an open one as well, because Lu would rather accommodate in a marriage than not be married.  I don't side eye that when people do that for kids, or because breaking marriage vows is not an option to them.  But if the accommodation is because of an unhealthy neediness, then yeah, better to move along.


----------



## Sassys

'Everyone knows you do drugs!' Dorinda Medley denies 'horrible' drug allegations on RHONY reunion preview

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ions-RHONY-reunion-preview.html#ixzz4IMUAQhnX


----------



## Sassys

Decophile said:


> *Doesn't Bravo automatically get a cut of Skinny Girl revenues?*
> 
> I'm not surprised Lu forgave Tom.  When she starts out the relationship all giddy-up and calling him soul mate and shouting about how "he wants to marry me!" (I would have said I want to marry him, but whatevs) after 30 seconds of dating, you know that long term compatibility, knowing and truly trusting this guy, having him prove himself worthy, are not her priorities.  She just wants to be hitched.  That's it.  She needs that validation that someone wants to marry her.  It doesn't matter that Tom cheated on her.  She only cares that Tom still wants to marry her.  So it's all good.  If this marriage happens, I won't be surprised if it quickly becomes an open one as well, because Lu would rather accommodate in a marriage than not be married.  I don't side eye that when people do that for kids, or because breaking marriage vows is not an option to them.  But if the accommodation is because of an unhealthy neediness, then yeah, better to move along.



No, Bethenny explained on her talk show, she was the first to invent a product on a reality show and at the time, Bravo did not put into contracts they get a cut. Because of her success with Skinny Girl, there is a rule now, that reality shows get a cut of products endorsed on their shows.


----------



## Sassys

Decophile said:


> Doesn't Bravo automatically get a cut of Skinny Girl revenues?
> 
> I'm not surprised Lu forgave Tom.  When she starts out the relationship all giddy-up and calling him soul mate and shouting about how "he wants to marry me!" (I would have said I want to marry him, but whatevs) after 30 seconds of dating, you know that long term compatibility, knowing and truly trusting this guy, having him prove himself worthy, are not her priorities.  She just wants to be hitched.  That's it.  She needs that validation that someone wants to marry her.  It doesn't matter that Tom cheated on her.  She only cares that Tom still wants to marry her.  So it's all good.  If this marriage happens, I won't be surprised if it quickly becomes an open one as well, because Lu would rather accommodate in a marriage than not be married.  I don't side eye that when people do that for kids, or because breaking marriage vows is not an option to them.  But if the accommodation is because of an unhealthy neediness, then yeah, better to move along.



Article explains why they don't get a cut from her. They might get something now, when she came back to the show, but didn't before.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/bethenny-frankel-skinnygirl-sale-181124


----------



## guccimamma

if dorinda's boyfriend is using cocaine, he must be following it up with a pizza chaser.


----------



## Anne Martens

Ramoner needs to cut her hair extensions, she looks ridiculous and the longer hair really ages her.  Her face is really looking funky, not just her eyes.


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> No, Bethenny explained on her talk show, she was the first to invent a product on a reality show and at the time, Bravo did not put into contracts they get a cut. Because of her success with Skinny Girl, there is a rule now, that reality shows get a cut of products endorsed on their shows.


About 7 or 8 years ago I reviewed a contract that a chef brought to me for a cooking based reality show she was going to do.   The contract said she would have to pay to the network 10% of her incremental earnings above what she was currently earning.  The contract went through the trouble of explaining that any incremental earnings would be attributable to the heightened exposure and marketing the chef would get by being on the show, so 10% should go to the show.  It was an outrageous clause.  The 10% wasn't limited to anything that made an appearance or was mentioned on the show. It wasn't even limited to anything related to food or cooking.  It followed the person and her earnings from any source, forever, no expiration.    I said we'd have to hack that clause back to make it balanced and reasonable.  The chef chose not to negotiate the contract at all and backed out altogether because she was so put off by that clause.  So I have since assumed that reality show participants have to fork over a portion of their earnings from what's promoted on the show, though I also expect it depends on your bargaining power.  Would LVP give Bravo any PUMP revenues?  Probably not, or if so, not a long term deal.

Could it be possible that in bringing Bethenny back her new contract would have a revenue share clause in it?  Bravo couldn't retroactively grab a piece of SG and what Bethenny made on its sale, but maybe they're now getting a cut of new revenues?  I just can't imagine why Bravo cameras would do such a diligent job of zooming in on her SG products unless there was something in it for them, or unless Bethenny is just that powerful in directing how her scenes are shot.


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> Article explains why they don't get a cut from her. They might get something now, when she came back to the show, but didn't before.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/bethenny-frankel-skinnygirl-sale-181124


thanks, you'd already answered my question before I posted it.


----------



## guccimamma

Decophile said:


> About 7 or 8 years ago I reviewed a contract that a chef brought to me for a cooking based reality show she was going to do.   The contract said she would have to pay to the network 10% of her incremental earnings above what she was currently earning.  The contract went through the trouble of explaining that any incremental earnings would be attributable to the heightened exposure and marketing the chef would get by being on the show, so 10% should go to the show.  It was an outrageous clause.  The 10% wasn't limited to anything that made an appearance or was mentioned on the show. It wasn't even limited to anything related to food or cooking.  It followed the person and her earnings from any source, forever, no expiration.    I said we'd have to hack that clause back to make it balanced and reasonable.  The chef chose not to negotiate the contract at all and backed out altogether because she was so put off by that clause.  So I have since assumed that reality show participants have to fork over a portion of their earnings from what's promoted on the show, though I also expect it depends on your bargaining power.  Would LVP give Bravo any PUMP revenues?  Probably not, or if so, not a long term deal.
> 
> Could it be possible that in bringing Bethenny back her new contract would have a revenue share clause in it?  Bravo couldn't retroactively grab a piece of SG and what Bethenny made on its sale, but maybe they're now getting a cut of new revenues?  I just can't imagine why Bravo cameras would do such a diligent job of zooming in on her SG products unless there was something in it for them, or unless Bethenny is just that powerful in directing how her scenes are shot.




going back to bravo to promote her brand (whether they take a cut or not) makes sense, because i don' t think anyone cares about it  (skinny girl) anymore.  nobody is bringing bottles of skinny girl to parties anymore, it was a novelty....but it made her rich.


----------



## JNH14

You're hilarious-but it's so true!


guccimamma said:


> if dorinda's boyfriend is using cocaine, he must be following it up with a pizza chaser.


----------



## CeeJay

guccimamma said:


> going back to bravo to promote her brand (whether they take a cut or not) makes sense, because i don' t think anyone cares about it  (skinny girl) anymore.  nobody is bringing bottles of skinny girl to parties anymore, it was a novelty....but it made her rich.



Yes .. and she did what any smart entrepreneur would do when the product becomes successful .. SELL to a bigger company for lots of $$$$!!!  Yes, you remain the "face" of said product, but you've got the money in the bank (Bobbi Brown did the same after her make-up line did so well).


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm convinced Bethenney's "tears" were just droplets of Skinny Girl, applied before Luann arrived..  LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm convinced Bethenney's "tears" were just droplets of Skinny Girl, applied before Luann arrived..  LOL



LMAO! It was such bad acting, I had to turn the tv off, and didn't even watch the rest of the episode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> LMAO! It was such bad acting, I had to turn the tv off, and didn't even watch the rest of the episode.


She deserves the Jackhole of the day award for that horrible acting.  The fetal position, rocking, wiping those fake tears....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She deserves the Jackhole of the day award for that horrible acting.  The fetal position, rocking, wiping those fake tears....



Bethenny could care less about Luanne, yet you are so distraught her man is a cheater. Please, spare me... Now if they were best friends, I can see her being distraught (well not that damn distraught). I had to tell a close friend her man was cheating, when I spotted him in a bar, Kissing and holding hands with another girl, but damn, not a tear left my eyes lol. I told her, and let her do what she wanted with the info.


----------



## Sassys

We both have assets': Luann de Lesseps confirms she will have a prenup with fiancé Tom... as she talks wedding plans in wake of his cheating

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tino-Jr-forgiving-cheating.html#ixzz4INcv4wtr


----------



## pjhm

Every psychology student and professional must have been screaming "transference" at the screen last night when LuAnn turned against Bethenny and toward Tom. So pathetic, so immature, this is what children do, transfer the anger towards the wrong one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Listen, if I had a relationship with someone like Bethenny and Luann, I wouldn't have said a WORD!  They are not friends.  If I see her man cheating, I'd sip my tea and keep it moving.  Now if it's a true FRIEND, oh yeah, I'm telling it.

I wish all these ladies were quicker on their feet with comebacks.  They could have laid Bethenny OUT...  I would have said "let me get this straight, you're so much better than us, act like your ish don't stank and everything is perfect, but look who is back collecting a check with us not just one season but you came back for another season.... hmmmm" and lastly 'talking about our relationships, but ain't you seeing a married man and are you STILL married?"  Girl bye!

Bethenny's storylines this season have revolved around her trying to rip a new one into each lady, ,except Carol.  But mark my word, I see her coming for Carol, too.  just wait...  But, Carol is so far up Bethenny's butt, she wouldn't even care.


----------



## slang

I'm no fan of Bethenny's BUT if I'm legally seperated for years (but technically still married because I'm going through a bitter divorce) am I going to date - yup! 
Sorry, I don't consider that the same as what we've seen Luann do. Lu slept with the pirate guy while living with Jacques, slept with the married man last yr in Turks & Caicos (and she had no problem with it, just shrugged her shoulders). Heck she even admitted to living with a guy when she meet The Count and ran off to marry him even though she was in a long term relationship and living with another guy


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> We both have assets': Luann de Lesseps confirms she will have a prenup with fiancé Tom... as she talks wedding plans in wake of his cheating
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tino-Jr-forgiving-cheating.html#ixzz4INcv4wtr


Luann is ride of effing die!  She is making it down that aisle... by any means necessary!  LOL


----------



## guccimamma

nothing like a 50- something former countess gushing about wearing a veil and walking down the aisle.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

http://www.realitytea.com/2016/08/2...ony-co-stars-wrath-season-says-show-negative/  Here's the story below:

With the season finale of *Real Housewives Of New York* done we have only the reunion to look forward to. At the center of all the drama is *Bethenny Frankel,* who concedes she was in “a lot of arguments this season.” But, Bethenny justifies her behaviors by blaming her co-stars who not only try to hide their lives from cameras, but who have come for the Skinnygirl empire!

“You come for me, you’re gonna get the wrath,” *Bethenny* shrugs. “And that’s what happened this season.” 

“I don’t really ever hold back and I don’t ever manufacture anything,” *Bethenny* maintains. “And I live my life completely honestly on the show.”  
“It’s not exactly a [URL='http://www.realitytea.com/2016/04/20/dorinda-medley-disgusted-ramona-singer-bethenny-frankel-says-theyre-obsessed-john/']level playing field because,” *Bethenny* complains that only “about 50 percent of the cast”  lives “their true life” on camera. “It’s a flaw in being a person who puts yourself out in the public eye and then realizes that you have a pile of skeletons in your closet,” she accuses. “There are a lot of things that you’re not seeing.” [/URL]
This from the woman who hid her relationship, and only talks about her business? Mmmmkay liar pants!

With all these liars circling her empire, *Bethenny* candidly admits, “The reunion was absolutely terrible for me. It’s a very, very challenging process,” she explains. “I think there are a lot of things that are untold.” In addition to lying Housewives, Bethenny blames strep throat for making her so ragey that day. 

“It’s the day that a lot of the laundry gets washed. Unfortunately, this load of laundry that we had to wash was so gigantic, I would say we got to probably about a quarter of it.” Per the previews all the strep issues certainly didn’t stop *Bethenny* from screaming! 

“I think people were definitely very surprised at the reunion,” she smirks. “I was just… it was all out there.” Because *Bethenny’s* business, like Bethenny’s life is more special than anyone else’s! 

*Bethenny* erupted when “something happened there where my integrity was questioned in a situation that’s precious to me, and I definitely ‘went in’ to say the least.” Of course BETHENNY’s integrity being questioned is a big giant no-no – she has license to eviscerate anyone she wants with her baseless, cruel accusations, but how dare anyone suggest that she be upheld to the same standards!

“I’m an open book, looking at a pile of closed books,” she complains. “It’s not for me to just go out and air everybody’s dirty laundry.” Come again? According to *Bethenny* she has “no indiscretions.” Is her hair on straight? 

Post-reunion *Bethenny’s* relationships with the other women are, “Good with some, decent with others, and non-existent with a few people.” 

She says “each and every” argument she engaged in was with “someone coming for my business.” *Bethenny* reminds us that *John* accused her of stealing the name Skinnygirl, *Luann* tried to take credit for being part of its creation, and *Sonja Morgan* created drama with *Tipsy Girl*. 

Still, she maintains a “no regrets” policy about how she behaved, because she was protecting Skinnygirl. “I’m a very savvy businesswoman. I do not mince words and I don’t tolerate people screwing around with my business,” *Bethenny* explains, “so you come for me when you were not invited your ass is gonna get asked to leave.” 

Of her argument with *Sonja*, *Bethenny* is most annoyed. “Copying someone without mentioning it while on the same cast while you are their mentor… And also that same cast member reached out to *Gloria Allred* to sue me… It’s not to be tolerated.” 

Of course *Bethenny* and *Luann’s* issues took on a life of their own when *Tom* entered into the picture. “I can’t explain my feelings about it. Part of me felt confused and part of me felt bad. I had a multitude of emotions,” she describes to E! News. “Luann and I have had a very tumultuous relationship and it’s had its ups and downs. Definitely, it’s a circus of emotions.”

“I’m happy that the show is a success because I took the show very seriously,” *Bethenny* adds. “It’s definitely been challenging, so we’ll see what happens.”

With that, *Bethenny* acknowledges, again, that she is uncertain about her future with *Real Housewives Of New York.*

“I’ve been detached,” she continues. “I’m proud of the fact that the show is real; that it’s true. It’s just been taxing. My life has changed in other ways. Other things have been positive and opened up in a good way, so then it makes negativity seem really bad. And I have a daughter, so as a mother sometimes you question some of the things going on on the show.” 

This woman is the biggest hypocrite alive – *Bethenny* brought all the negativity this season and most of the ‘questionable behaviors’ were hers!


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I'm no fan of Bethenny's BUT if I'm legally seperated for years (but technically still married because I'm going through a bitter divorce) am I going to date - yup!
> Sorry, I don't consider that the same as what we've seen Luann do. Lu slept with the pirate guy while living with Jacques, slept with the married man last yr in Turks & Caicos (and she had no problem with it, just shrugged her shoulders). Heck she even admitted to living with a guy when she meet The Count and ran off to marry him even though she was in a long term relationship and living with another guy



and that's great, but you're probably not also sitting around going in on your 'friends' about their relationships.  My point is, these ladies need to learn to throw things back at Bethenny.  you know, since she's all about telling it like it it.  
I know her relationship came out after taping, so they need to come out guns blazing at the reunion


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> and that's great, but you're probably not also sitting around going in on your 'friends' about their relationships.  My point is, these ladies need to learn to throw things back at Bethenny.  you know, since she's all about telling it like it it.
> I know her relationship came out after taping, so they need to come out guns blazing at the reunion



Well I think her dating Denis was the "big fight" at the reunion, so the cast has upper their game. Although I agree, most of the cast is not swift enough to go toe to toe with Bethenny. Jules can barely string 2 words together in Bethenny's presence...
IMO Luann's relationship is fair game this season for no other reason then making us listen to her whining about Carole dating Adam (and not getting Lu's permission first) last season


----------



## slang

My favourite part of last nights episode was Ramona going crazy on the jewellery pinata so much so that she lost her shoe and then shrugging off the jewellery she got saying "i'll just give this away". 
Dorinda seemed to have gotten the best piece - a necklace with a diamond studded martini glass - PERFECT!!


----------



## CeeJay

Alas, as long as Andy is the Executive Producer .. I suspect that Bethenny will be on RHoNY; he just seems to love that woman .. uggh!


----------



## Sassys

I don't appreciate Luanne telling people not to talk about it anymore. Uh, excuse me, you will not tell me what I can and can't talk about. If I want to talk about you and your cheating man and you are sitting 2 feet from me; I will do it.


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> I don't appreciate Luanne telling people not to talk about it anymore. Uh, excuse me, you will not tell me what I can and can't talk about. If I want to talk about you and your cheating man and you are sitting 2 feet from me; I will do it.



Even worse, Tom calling Dorinda and telling her "this is how the story will go .. and if you don't go with it, you will not be invited to the wedding .." WTF???????  If there is anything that totally rankles my chains, it is someone telling me what I CAN say or CAN'T say .. go EFF YOURSELF!!!  They deserve each other, but let's face it .. LuAnn is is totally deceiving herself .. and she WILL have to face the facts someday!


----------



## slang

CeeJay said:


> Even worse, Tom calling Dorinda and telling her "this is how the story will go .. and if you don't go with it, you will not be invited to the wedding .." WTF???????  If there is anything that totally rankles my chains, it is someone telling me what I CAN say or CAN'T say .. go EFF YOURSELF!!!  They deserve each other, but let's face it .. LuAnn is is totally deceiving herself .. and she WILL have to face the facts someday!



Yes that was very telling, that Tom basically threatened Dorinda to agree with him and Lu or else...


----------



## CeeJay

^^ yup, totally .. that would be the END for me; I don't wish to be "friends" or even associate with folks like that!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm still giggling over Bethenny's shaking glass of SkinnyGirl...


----------



## Creativelyswank

slang said:


> My favourite part of last nights episode was Ramona going crazy on the jewellery pinata so much so that she lost her shoe and then shrugging off the jewellery she got saying "i'll just give this away".
> Dorinda seemed to have gotten the best piece - a necklace with a diamond studded martini glass - PERFECT!!


I always struggle to find an adequate description of my feelings towards Ramona, but if I have to settle I would definitely say the woman is always entertaining. 


When B called LuAnn a whore I think that is where any legitimacy I might have bestowed that awful spectacle of a crying vanished.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still giggling over Bethenny's shaking glass of SkinnyGirl...



From the Bravo school of overacting!


----------



## Deco

Ugggghhhh.  I haven't watched the finale yet, and the comments here convinced me not to bother. Sounds like it was a  skin-crawl-fest.


----------



## chaneljewel

Luann must be desperate to marry that low life cheating Tom!  Pitiful that she can't stand on her own two feet as a single woman.  The women on this show have far too many problems...even a psychiatrist couldn't help.  I think the show only casts those with major personality flaws.   I know it's reality tv, but it's gotten far too crazy and unrealistic.


----------



## swags

In the previews for the Skinny Girl Commercial Reunion, I like the look of Luann telling Bethenny she is a horrible person (something like that anyway).
Though I don't get at all why Lu wants to stay with this Tom guy, its her business.
B's final toast was odd. It was something like we've had men die on us,, cheat on us, steal from us.....was that a dig at Hoppy?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> In the previews for the Skinny Girl Commercial Reunion, I like the look of Luann telling Bethenny she is a horrible person (something like that anyway).
> Though I don't get at all why Lu wants to stay with this Tom guy, its her business.
> B's final toast was odd. It was something like we've had men die on us,, cheat on us, steal from us.....was that a dig at Hoppy?


I'm sure that last line - "men steal from us" was a dig at Hoppy - that's they way I took it anyway.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> My favourite part of last nights episode was Ramona going crazy on the jewellery pinata so much so that she lost her shoe and then shrugging off the jewellery she got saying "i'll just give this away".
> Dorinda seemed to have gotten the best piece - a necklace with a diamond studded martini glass - PERFECT!!



The Ramona scene was actually quite funny. I enjoyed it too.  Not much else to enjoy about the lame excuse for yet another Skinnygirl product promotion.


----------



## slang

Creativelyswank said:


> I always struggle to find an adequate description of my feelings towards Ramona, but if I have to settle I would definitely say the woman is always entertaining.
> 
> 
> When B called LuAnn a whore I think that is where any legitimacy I might have bestowed that awful spectacle of a crying vanished.



Ramona is entertaining! I couldn't stop giggling watch her prancing around the Miami hotel room while Lu and Bethenny were having break downs and Ramona has that one lone Velcro roller that looks like a Jersey Shore bumpet a la Snookie


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wish someone would tell Bethenny that she doesn't need to wear dresses/tops with deep V cuts. Her boobs look awful. Boulders with Grand Canyon gap


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> B's final toast was odd. It was something like we've had men die on us,, cheat on us, steal from us.....was that a dig at Hoppy?


Sounded like it.  But what did he 'steal'?  She's just bitter


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still giggling over Bethenny's shaking glass of SkinnyGirl...



Over the top! 



chaneljewel said:


> Luann must be desperate to marry that low life cheating Tom!  Pitiful that she can't stand on her own two feet as a single woman.  The women on this show have far too many problems...even a psychiatrist couldn't help.  I think the show only casts those with major personality flaws.   I know it's reality tv, but it's gotten far too crazy and unrealistic.



It does seem unreal.  I wonder if this is a faux engagement.  Tom went to the Regency_ to be_ seen making out with a woman for 1 hour.  I don't think B, Carole, Ramona, Jules are in on it, if it turns out to be a sham.  I wouldn't be surprised.  Does Luann seem like a person who would put with a charade? Absolutely! 

Luann should be concerned that he left the girl he made out with, with the check.



swags said:


> In the previews for the Skinny Girl Commercial Reunion, I like the look of Luann telling Bethenny she is a horrible person (something like that anyway).
> Though I don't get at all why Lu wants to stay with this Tom guy, its her business.
> B's final toast was odd. It was something like we've had men die on us,, cheat on us, steal from us.....was that a dig at Hoppy?


Huge Hoppy dig!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Sounded like it.  But what did he 'steal'?  She's just bitter



I'm sure she is referring to him getting money from her, that he did not make nor deserve. IMO, if you sign a pre-nup, then you should not get a dime. Women and Men.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I'm sure she is referring to him getting money from her, that he did not make nor deserve. IMO, if you sign a pre-nup, then you should not get a dime. Women and Men.



I don't know about you, but none of us know what that pre-nup contained.  Pre-nups aren't always ironclad, which is why divorces drag on and on. Trust and believe, if the shoe was on the other foot, Bethenny would have stayed put in that apartment and received child support, plus some alimony

He didn't 'steal' anything from her.  Period.  Stealing, IMO, would be him taking money and hiding it.  If the judge made a decision to give him X amount of money, so be it.  but it's not stealing


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> She deserves the Jackhole of the day award for that horrible acting.  The fetal position, rocking, wiping those fake tears....



yes to this. she probably had her skinny girl employees follow the guy/set him up. 
her anonymous source is crap, why not just say who gave her the photos?...it's not like he's a russian arms dealer.


----------



## beekmanhill

He deserves every dime he got, and frankly to stay in that mausoleum was punishment, not reward.  It was such a cold apartment, like its owner.  When Bryn sees this show in 5 or 6 years, she is going to hear all those snide remarks.    Bethenny is the kind of person who will hold on to every cent.   It will be part of her saga, raised by wolves, robbed blind by a man she trusted, etc.

Meanwhile she is one lucky person to have snagged that deal with Beam.   None of her other products have stuck.  Where is the shapewear, vitamins, cosmetics, kitchenware, etc.  The only side deal she has going is T-Shirts on her website with "get off my jock," "zero ****s," and other classy stuff like that on them.


----------



## guccimamma

beekmanhill said:


> He deserves every dime he got, and frankly to stay in that mausoleum was punishment, not reward.  It was such a cold apartment, like its owner.  When Bryn sees this show in 5 or 6 years, she is going to hear all those snide remarks.    Bethenny is the kind of person who will hold on to every cent.   It will be part of her saga, raised by wolves, robbed blind by a man she trusted, etc.



i hated that apartment too, lacked any kind of warmth/personality.  something about it just didn't speak to me.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> Bethenny seems to be taking acting lessons from the Heather Dubrow School of Drama.
> Also thought that Bethenny playing girl detective and  calling up the hotel to get more dirt on Tom was low. She really had it in for Luann.



I  just agree with all you said.

Beth had this all planned, I think she couldn't have been happier to deliver all this to Luann.
I didn't belive that whole crying, shaking and then surprise - a swig out of one of her skinny girl bottles.
I noticed in the next scene she had quickly changed to drinking water, while huddling under the blankets.
Way too much over the top Beth!


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm sure that last line - "men steal from us" was a dig at Hoppy - that's they way I took it anyway.



yes swags, I sure think that was a direct dig, in fact there were a couple of comments throughout this whole scene that were directed toward him.

I wonder if because the divorce is more final, she feels she can do a bit more smearing.
Sad for the daughter, as the Hoppy Family seemed to really love her and want a relationship.
Beth will always make that difficult, I bet.


----------



## beekmanhill

rockhollow said:


> yes swags, I sure think that was a direct dig, in fact there were a couple of comments throughout this whole scene that were directed toward him.
> 
> I wonder if because the divorce is more final, she feels she can do a bit more smearing.
> Sad for the daughter, as the Hoppy Family seemed to really love her and want a relationship.
> Beth will always make that difficult, I bet.



She did it all season, even before the divorce was final.  Remember those Con Ed bills she opened at her office and complained about.  They were for "her" apartment that Jason was staying in (with Bryn on his weeks).  There were other incidences too.


----------



## junqueprincess

guccimamma said:


> i laughed out loud when i saw the skinny girl stuff on the nightstand...strategically turned toward the camera.
> then the big swig out of the bottle to calm her nerves.
> 
> luann is either a fantastic actress or a truly desperate fool... if she has money of her own, she should keep it and live a luxurious life, not mix her finances up with some man whore. she is so pathetic flashing that ring around, like a newly engaged sorority girl.
> 
> then again, she cheated on her last boyfriend with the pirate.



Skinny Girl is paying for product placement, it is actually in the credits... Promotional consideration furnished by Skinny Girl.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

junqueprincess said:


> Skinny Girl is paying for product placement, it is actually in the credits... Promotional consideration furnished by Skinny Girl.


Never noticed that before - why am I not surprised?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think I read that when Bethenny and her SkinnyGirl returned to Bravo, it meant the other ladies couldn't promote their wares or talk about upcoming projects. 

While I didn't want to hear another word about Sonja's toaster oven,  I think it's pretty crappy to let Bethenny have free reign. There wasn't a single episode that didn't include skinnygirl.


----------



## swags

It felt like the whole season was a skinny girl commercial. My friend bought some a few years ago when it was sort of a novelty. It was not very good. Lets just say if I ever have to break the news that a friends fiancé was seen making out with someone, I would not reach for skinny girl to calm myself down.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I think I read that when Bethenny and her SkinnyGirl returned to Bravo, it meant the other ladies couldn't promote their wares or talk about upcoming projects.
> 
> While I didn't want to hear another word about Sonja's toaster oven,  I think it's pretty crappy to let Bethenny have free reign. There wasn't a single episode that didn't include skinnygirl.


It is crappy to give Bethenny free reign - especially when she can bash Sonja's proseco venture.  
Another mistake by Andy (and Bethenny) - we don't want to watch a SkinnyGirl info commercial. It is ridiculous how many scenes happen to feature a SkinnyGirl product.  I think it just creates resentment against the brand and given that alot of people don't like Bethhenny that's the last thing you want to do.  Bethenny isn't as an astute businesswoman as she thinks she is.


----------



## slang

That doesn't make sense that the other ladies can't flog their products since they talked about their products all season. 
Sonja had a party for her Tipsy Girl and talked about it, Jules talked about her new drink product, Carol & Adam discuss their cookbook, even John had a party for his dry cleaning business


----------



## GirlieShoppe

beekmanhill said:


> She did it all season, even before the divorce was final.  Remember those Con Ed bills she opened at her office and complained about.  They were for "her" apartment that Jason was staying in (with Bryn on his weeks).  There were other incidences too.



Does Jason have a job? I'm just wondering why he couldn't pay the utilities while he was living there?


----------



## lucywife

CanuckBagLover said:


> Bethenny isn't as an astute businesswoman as she thinks she is


 I think so too, she was extremely lucky and her underdog/Cindirella story got great exposure and was really touching, now she needs to go away, her one liners are no longer funny and she's embarrassing herself. I cringe every time she squeezes some vulgarity thinking it's hilarious. Repeating every single phrase 11 times is even more annoying.
When she was explaining her Pinkerton moves to LuAnn, going to the restaurant, questioning employees about who Tom was making out with, I thought that was just crazy. She does seems crazy with all the unnatural shaking and crying. What was she crying about? Who receives incriminating texts about a person she doesn't even know making out in the bar at 2am?!


----------



## slang

^ Bethenny went to the restaurant and questioned the employees? I must have missed that. I heard her cop to calling the restaurant and asking the manager what night the bartender in the pics was working that week so she'd have her info straight when Lu and Tom would claim it happened a different night etc
The only person I heard went to the restaurant to talk to the employees was Tom with Lu at his side trying to buy them off to change their story and then calling Dorinda threatening her to go along with it


----------



## DC-Cutie

GirlieShoppe said:


> Does Jason have a job? I'm just wondering why he couldn't pay the utilities while he was living there?



I remember that scene and at first I was thinking, 'why did the bill come to HER office'?  Unless it was set up to make it seem like Jason (for whatever reason didn't pay the bill).  Because my bills come to my home, not my office.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> That doesn't make sense that the other ladies can't flog their products since they talked about their products all season.
> Sonja had a party for her Tipsy Girl and talked about it, Jules talked about her new drink product, Carol & Adam discuss their cookbook, even John had a party for his dry cleaning business



Exactly what I was going to say. They even showed Ramona's wine a few times.


----------



## nycmom

"promotional consideration" doesn't mean SK is paying, its about product placement...Bravo doesn't pay for their products and SK basically gets free advertising


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This explains why Ramona Pinot is never mentioned anymore!!


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> ^ Bethenny went to the restaurant and questioned the employees? I must have missed that. I heard her cop to calling the restaurant and asking the manager what night the bartender in the pics was working that week so she'd have her info straight when Lu and Tom would claim it happened a different night etc
> The only person I heard went to the restaurant to talk to the employees was Tom with Lu at his side trying to buy them off to change their story and then calling Dorinda threatening her to go along with it


Bethenny went the next day she said, asking who Tom was making out with and she also knows the manager of the place.


----------



## slang

lucywife said:


> Bethenny went the next day she said, asking who Tom was making out with and she also knows the manager of the place.



Oh ok, I thought she didn't get the pics until she was in Miami. She did say she called and spoke to the manager but she never said who she was, she indicated she was the lady in the pics by telling the manager she was there that night and got wasted and made out with some guy and then the manager confirmed that happened
As much as I don't like Bethenney I couldn't care if she took the pics herself, Tom cheated and got caught. Tom and Lu can try and spin this however they want - Bethenny's out to get us, to break us apart etc. Tom is the one who betrayed Lu, not Bethenny but because she doesn't want to be mad at Tom, she's venting all her anger at the wrong person


----------



## lucywife

slang said:


> Tom is the one who betrayed Lu, not Bethenny but because she doesn't want to be mad at Tom, she's venting all her anger at the wrong person


 I agree, I think it's between LuAnn and Tom. Bethenny shouldn't demand from LuAnn to break up with Tom or volunteer her judgement of their relationship if LuAnn stays. After observing Bethenny's tantrums and hysterics it feels like emotionally she's about her daughter's age, very immature and self-unaware.


----------



## JNH14

Bethenny is just a bully....that is never okay for anyone!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Whoever Tom was making out with, I hope she comes forward and possibly spills the beans about what Tom may have said to her, and if this was a one-time deal or an ongoing affair!


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> 'Everyone knows you do drugs!' Dorinda Medley denies 'horrible' drug allegations on RHONY reunion preview
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ions-RHONY-reunion-preview.html#ixzz4IMUAQhnX


It looks like someone who is on the Bethany/Ramona/ Carol couch insinuates Dorinda does drugs and Sonja just says it outright, it could be editing we will find out in part 1,2 or 3 of the reunion. 



rockhollow said:


> yes swags, I sure think that was a direct dig, in fact there were a couple of comments throughout this whole scene that were directed toward him.
> 
> I wonder if because the divorce is more final, she feels she can do a bit more smearing.
> Sad for the daughter, as the Hoppy Family seemed to really love her and want a relationship.
> Beth will always make that difficult, I bet.



Someone should tell her it is going to be brutal for her daughter to watch this later... and she will



swags said:


> It felt like the whole season was a skinny girl commercial. My friend bought some a few years ago when it was sort of a novelty. It was not very good. Lets just say if I ever have to break the news that a friends fiancé was seen making out with someone, I would not reach for skinny girl to calm myself down.



Nope.



slang said:


> Oh ok, I thought she didn't get the pics until she was in Miami. She did say she called and spoke to the manager but she never said who she was, she indicated she was the lady in the pics by telling the manager she was there that night and got wasted and made out with some guy and then the manager confirmed that happened
> As much as I don't like Bethenney I couldn't care if she took the pics herself, Tom cheated and got caught. Tom and Lu can try and spin this however they want - Bethenny's out to get us, to break us apart etc. Tom is the one who betrayed Lu, not Bethenny but because she doesn't want to be mad at Tom, she's venting all her anger at the wrong person



I kind of understand where PI Bethany was coming from.  Its horrible that she was sent the pictures and perhaps they were from 60 days ago before  Luann knew Tom.  She called to feel more secure before dropping a bomb, possibly creating drama between 2 people.  However, she should have just told Luann the minute she went to her room, I have these pictures or kept her mouth shut.  She knows a woman like Luann is not going to leave a man for an indiscretion.  Besides, Tom is the victim!  They were in a fight and another woman lured him to the 1 hour kissing session.  He left her with the bill?  Or He left and she left afterwards so it wouldn't be obvious.


----------



## slang

Dorinda doing coke is old news.....Brandi Glanville already blabbed about that last yr (or maybe 2 yrs ago?) when she said that her friend on the show Kristen told her there was a cast member who was doing coke all the time and would show up for filming with white powder residue on her face. At first people thought it was Lu, but all Kristen would say was that is wasn't Lu


----------



## LaAgradecida

slang said:


> Dorinda doing coke is old news.....Brandi Glanville already blabbed about that last yr (or maybe 2 yrs ago?) when she said that her friend on the show Kristen told her there was a cast member who was doing coke all the time and would show up for filming with white powder residue on her face. At first people thought it was Lu, but all Kristen would say was that is wasn't Lu



I totally believe this.

When Dorinda first started this show, I thought she was gorgeous and looked great for her age.  Her skin was fantastic and her face has s smoothness, like a roundness that you get people have.

Now she looks more drawn and a bit haggard. I feel like this season she looks closer to age. Also, her eyes!!! Has anyone else noticed that sometimes her gaze looks off, like a bit goofy/wired?

It's so sad to me. So much beauty and potential, wrecked by her poor choices as well as the i furnace of that greaseball John!!!


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still giggling over Bethenny's shaking glass of SkinnyGirl...



She is such an actress...if Dorinda wasn't so kooky, she definitely could go toe-to-toe with words with Bethenny.


----------



## rockhollow

LaAgradecida said:


> I totally believe this.
> 
> When Dorinda first started this show, I thought she was gorgeous and looked great for her age.  Her skin was fantastic and her face has s smoothness, like a roundness that you get people have.
> 
> Now she looks more drawn and a bit haggard. I feel like this season she looks closer to age. Also, her eyes!!! Has anyone else noticed that sometimes her gaze looks off, like a bit goofy/wired?
> 
> It's so sad to me. So much beauty and potential, wrecked by her poor choices as well as the i furnace of that greaseball John!!!



yes, sadly, I thought it was Dorinda, when all the 'who's doing the drugs' talk was about. And the way her John was acting on some of the episodes - coke head.

Dorinda does look worst and worst as the seasons have gone on. It's almost shocking to see the change.
Reality TV can be hard on the ladies, prematurely ages them, with the excess treatments they try to keep them looking young. Instead of helping, it does them no favours.
But Dorinda with whatever she's up to, is really aging her.


----------



## JNH14

Of all the women on the show-I think Dorinda is the most likeable. Even if she is a pot stirrer I'd enjoy her as a friend; she's funny and self-deprecating. I would not want to hang out with John though-yuck! [emoji6]


----------



## tweezer

CeeJay said:


> Last night's show (and the prior one) were just priceless.  First of all, has Andy purchased stock in the "Skinny Girl" product .. seriously?!?! .. how many times did we see the bottles?
> 
> While I agree that Bethenny (obviously) went overboard in getting all the "details" about Tom's 'forgotten episode' at the Regency, what really struck me was exactly what many others have said .. LuAnn seemed to be more concerned about the fact that it was in a public place as opposed to what he had done.  The piece-de-resistance to me, was the phone conversation that he then had with Dorinda, tell her "what" the story was going to be? ... seriously?????   LuAnn reminds me of (former) friends that I had who were in a similar situation, where I had to be the person to let them know about their douche-bag fiance's, for them just to say that I was jealous and/or didn't want their happiness .. bla bla bla.  I believe in sisterhood big-time, and if a guy is pulling this crap .. especially before my friend marries them, I am for sure going to let them know .. BUT, sadly, some women (LuAnn types) just don't want to hear it and are SO DESPERATE that they are going to make you (and others) look like the bag 'guys'.  Sadly, in every single one of these circumstances that I was involved in, 'lo and behold .. sure enough, the (now) husband turned out to be EXACTLY what I told my friend and then they would call me crying their eyes out.  Sorry, but I just don't have a lot of sympathy for women who are so stupid and that insecure that they can't be by themselves and enjoy life without having a man there to make it "complete".  Ladies .. you CAN have a very fulfilling life without having to be married!!!!


----------



## tweezer

CeeJay said:


> Last night's show (and the prior one) were just priceless.  First of all, has Andy purchased stock in the "Skinny Girl" product .. seriously?!?! .. how many times did we see the bottles?
> 
> While I agree that Bethenny (obviously) went overboard in getting all the "details" about Tom's 'forgotten episode' at the Regency, what really struck me was exactly what many others have said .. LuAnn seemed to be more concerned about the fact that it was in a public place as opposed to what he had done.  The piece-de-resistance to me, was the phone conversation that he then had with Dorinda, tell her "what" the story was going to be? ... seriously?????   LuAnn reminds me of (former) friends that I had who were in a similar situation, where I had to be the person to let them know about their douche-bag fiance's, for them just to say that I was jealous and/or didn't want their happiness .. bla bla bla.  I believe in sisterhood big-time, and if a guy is pulling this crap .. especially before my friend marries them, I am for sure going to let them know .. BUT, sadly, some women (LuAnn types) just don't want to hear it and are SO DESPERATE that they are going to make you (and others) look like the bag 'guys'.  Sadly, in every single one of these circumstances that I was involved in, 'lo and behold .. sure enough, the (now) husband turned out to be EXACTLY what I told my friend and then they would call me crying their eyes out.  Sorry, but I just don't have a lot of sympathy for women who are so stupid and that insecure that they can't be by themselves and enjoy life without having a man there to make it "complete".  Ladies .. you CAN have a very fulfilling life without having to be married!!!!


Amen! Couldn't agree more!! LuAnn is so desperately insecure! Feel sorry for her kids!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

JNH14 said:


> Of all the women on the show-I think Dorinda is the most likeable. Even if she is a pot stirrer I'd enjoy her as a friend; she's funny and self-deprecating. I would not want to hang out with John though-yuck! [emoji6]


I like Dorinda too - even though she has her crazy moments she comes across the most genuine to me. I know she's been criticized as a pot stirrer but she has to do something on the show and showing her relationship with John wasn't winning any points. I think (hope?) somehow in real life shouldn't be so quick to tattle to others.
I like Lu too  (when she's not playing the "Countess and she's the down to earth "cool" Lu.)  I do think she looked desperate excusing Tom's behaviour but on the other hand her pride (and relationship) is at stake and I'm sure doesn't want to give Bethenny the satisfaction of breaking up her relationship. I wonder if something will happen and she'll call off the wedding.
I also like Sonja - not the drunken Sonja "or the living in the past I was Mrs Morgan sailing on yachts Sonja"....But she does strike me that she could be fun and I really can't recall her behaving like a name calling B*** to the other women which is no small feat.  
Carole I liked the first season. But she has turned into a huge disappointment. Boring and pretentious in trying so hard to be cool and hip.
Ramona is just plain crazy, untrustworthy  B****. She's like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.
Jules - I feel sorry for her husband having an affair. But I think she has her own issues and shouldn't be on reality TV.  I'm indifferent to her. I don't think she added much (the only memorable thing for me is how on earth she injured her vagina! I wonder if that question will come out on the reunion show?)
That leaves only Bethenny - She has ruined the show for me.  Enough said.


----------



## GoGlam

Bethenny needs to be off of this show.  I don't understand what producer would want her on; she must be a nightmare to deal with in terms of attitude and demands.  Perhaps the "old" Bethenny was ok... But even then, you could see this miserable, hate-filled woman shining through her snarky humor.  She's in a place where she doesn't feel she needs to hold back anymore, since she feels she has "status" in life now.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I wouldn't mind if they replaced Bethenny with Heather!! Her friendship with Carole seemed really genuine and I enjoyed watching them together, there was no drama!!


----------



## Gblb

It's a shame the way LuAnn has behaved this season after meeting Tom. She was acting like a giddy high school girl who had her first crush. It was sad to watch and she seemed to have ADHD when speaking about her love, before Lu, and flashing the ring. No one could get in a word edgewise. She almost seemed as if she was on drugs. It had to be all about Lu, and Lu is in some serious denial.
Sonja and Ramona have a right to their feelings. Although their relationships with Tom were superficial and not of a serious nature, they happened. The way Tom diminished past interactions was just plain disrespectful to both. Talk about a slap to Sonja who said they'd been friends with benefits for years. He could have treated her with respect and dignity at the very least.
LuAnn is not acting like a role model for women of any age. Would she advise her own daughter to stay with a man who cheated on her very publicly with no kids involved? Talk about no respect for ones self. I agree she seemed more concerned that it happened in public than it happened period. Part of me wonders if Tom wanted to get caught, just to see how much crap Lu would accept. The best was that he did not remember making out with a stranger for several hours. Seriously? Is Tom still in college?!


----------



## lulilu

I felt physically ill when I read what Beth said about Lu's behavior vis a vis men on her radio show.  I can't believe she said it and I don't want to believe she is correct about Lu.  What sane woman talks like that about someone else, while laughing hysterically, on a radio show?  And what self-respecting woman would conduct herself like that?  Beyond awful.


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> I felt physically ill when I read what Beth said about Lu's behavior vis a vis men on her radio show.  I can't believe she said it and I don't want to believe she is correct about Lu.  What sane woman talks like that about someone else, while laughing hysterically, on a radio show?  And what self-respecting woman would conduct herself like that?  Beyond awful.


What did she say on the radio show?


----------



## lulilu

I can't repeat it.  I will try to find the link.  The nicest thing was that Lu gave BJs in the public bathrooms at bars and clubs.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> I can't repeat it.  I will try to find the link.  The nicest thing was that Lu gave BJs in the public bathrooms at bars and clubs.



That was the nicest?? Oh gosh, I can't imagine what followed from B!


----------



## lulilu

http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2016/...-rips-into-luanns-whorish-past-shady-present/

be forewarned.  it's crude.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Yet after saying all this about Lu, she says she genuinely wants Lu to be happy and doesn't care how she lives her life! Is this how this narcissist redeems herself?


----------



## kemilia

lulilu said:


> http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2016/...-rips-into-luanns-whorish-past-shady-present/
> 
> be forewarned.  it's crude.


eesh!


----------



## slang

Half those things we saw on the show (pirates, Turks & Caicos guy) the sex/bj in the bathroom Heather talked about last season. None of those things shock or surprise me about Lu, who cares she's a grown woman who can do what she wants. Where Lu loses me is when she gets all uptight and judgement all about other people's relationships...


----------



## Graw

Gblb said:


> It's a shame the way LuAnn has behaved this season after meeting Tom. She was acting like a giddy high school girl who had her first crush. It was sad to watch and she seemed to have ADHD when speaking about her love, before Lu, and flashing the ring. No one could get in a word edgewise. She almost seemed as if she was on drugs. It had to be all about Lu, and Lu is in some serious denial.
> Sonja and Ramona have a right to their feelings. Although their relationships with Tom were superficial and not of a serious nature, they happened. The way Tom diminished past interactions was just plain disrespectful to both. Talk about a slap to Sonja who said they'd been friends with benefits for years. He could have treated her with respect and dignity at the very least.
> LuAnn is not acting like a role model for women of any age. Would she advise her own daughter to stay with a man who cheated on her very publicly with no kids involved? Talk about no respect for ones self. I agree she seemed more concerned that it happened in public than it happened period. Part of me wonders if Tom wanted to get caught, just to see how much crap Lu would accept. The best was that he did not remember making out with a stranger for several hours. Seriously? Is Tom still in college?!



Tom is the guy who slept with the cheerleading team, breaking them up and walking away.



lulilu said:


> I can't repeat it.  I will try to find the link.  The nicest thing was that Lu gave BJs in the public bathrooms at bars and clubs.


  That was pretty awful even by Real Housewives standards.  We truly do everything bigger in NYC.  The reality show isn't enough, B had to broadcast her thoughts of Lu on the radio?  Talk about airing a grievance.   I think Andy loves, loves loves the gossip.  B has no boundaries.  

Why do we ever need to know about Luann allegedly having a man use his finger or her mouth in a public place.  Calling her the countess of Coc*s sounds like a pop up on TMZ.


----------



## slang

Lu should throw everyone for a loop and agree/admit to everything that is said about her sexually at the reunion. We've already seen or heard most of the stuff said about her on the show anyways. It will shut up that conversation if she just nods her head and agrees. What else can they say? That she's an idiot for staying with Tom after he cheated - she already knows that deep down inside but she's not going anywhere so that argument is a moot point


----------



## Baileylouise

Bethany should not be so judgemental about Lu sexual past, most of the stuff we know about or others have alluded to. Luann is a grown , single woman who knows how to use her sexuality. Beth sounds like a angry old prude.


----------



## slyyls

I don't believe Lu is really in love with Tom.  I think she has made him her story line.
Bethany can't comment any storylines; especially before they air,and after the reunion.
What storyline would Lu and Sonja have, if Tom wasn't in the equation?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2016/...-rips-into-luanns-whorish-past-shady-present/
> 
> be forewarned.  it's crude.


Wow = Bethenny really is disgusting.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slyyls said:


> I don't believe Lu is really in love with Tom.  I think she has made him her story line.
> Bethany can't comment any storylines; especially before they air,and after the reunion.
> What storyline would Lu and Sonja have, if Tom wasn't in the equation?



Bethhenny shouldn't comment on storylines - her whole marriage was one big reality TV storyline.


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> http://www.allaboutthetea.com/2016/...-rips-into-luanns-whorish-past-shady-present/
> 
> be forewarned.  it's crude.



Thanks so much for posting! All I can say is " Wow "


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Carole also has to have her 2 cents on Lu and Tom and Lu's other relationships with men.  Pretty much paints her as a hyporcritical slut.  Honestly, I don't want to here about Lu and Tom or Lu's past relationships with men anymore.  Doesn't Carole have anything else in her life to write about?
http://www.realitytea.com/2016/08/2...esseps-monogamy-not-something-places-premium/


----------



## lulilu

Baileylouise said:


> Bethany should not be so judgemental about Lu sexual past, most of the stuff we know about or others have alluded to. Luann is a grown , single woman who knows how to use her sexuality. Beth sounds like a angry old prude.



I must be obtuse because, while I knew she dated around and saw the Johnny Depp and married man situations, I didn't know about these allegations.  I agree that an adult's sexuality is his or her own, but keep it private.  Not at public bathrooms or dance floors at clubs.  That is just beyond words to me.  I guess I am a prude too lol.


----------



## slang

CanuckBagLover said:


> Carole also has to have her 2 cents on Lu and Tom and Lu's other relationships with men.  Pretty much paints her as a hyporcritical slut.  Honestly, I don't want to here about Lu and Tom or Lu's past relationships with men anymore.  Doesn't Carole have anything else in her life to write about?
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/08/2...esseps-monogamy-not-something-places-premium/



I thought Carole's blog about last weeks episode was spot on about lu!
Honestly, if someone went after my relationship for months like lu did to Carole and Adam, I'd be pretty happy to point out how hypocritical she was when she started dating Tom. None of this would have happened if Lu didn't give her opinion about Carole/Adam because most of these things with lu happened years before and no one talked about it until lu became so opinionated about others relationships


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carole should focus more on writing her books...


----------



## Anne Martens

DC-Cutie said:


> Carole should focus more on writing her books...




Carole should concentrate on getting her teeth fixed...LOL


----------



## slang

Carole's blogs are the best! Although her ones from the first couple of seasons were even better


----------



## Longchamp

lulilu said:


> I can't repeat it.  I will try to find the link.  The nicest thing was that Lu gave BJs in the public bathrooms at bars and clubs.


I seem to be in my car every Wednesday when her show is on.  Her radio persona has made me like her even less.  She's nasty, narcissistic, and self adsorbed.
I heard the Lu show.  She and her co hosts were laughing so hard and mocking Lu you couldn't understand what they were saying for several minutes.
B takes calls and took one that expressed similar impressions that we have of B -- not flattering.  Berated caller that she is the only HS that is real.
Rev. Sharpton should hire her for "Keeping it real."


----------



## Longchamp

One more-- she talked about the photos of Lu.  Danced around who sent them to her and intimated that were from a woman.  She also hinted that we will like her less after we watch the reunion, but didn't get to say what she wanted to say.
Then blah blah blah, how the ratings are better than any other HS show since she returned.


----------



## lulilu

Longchamp said:


> One more-- she talked about the photos of Lu.  Danced around who sent them to her and intimated that were from a woman.  She also hinted that we will like her less after we watch the reunion, but didn't get to say what she wanted to say.
> Then blah blah blah, how the ratings are better than any other HS show since she returned.



If the ratings are good, that is the thing that must be saving her.  So widely reviled.  But I guess that makes good television in Bravo's eyes -- is there a point when the crudity and nastiness outweigh the ratings?  You know, human decency?


----------



## Deco

lulilu said:


> If the ratings are good, that is the thing that must be saving her.  So widely reviled.  But I guess that makes good television in Bravo's eyes -- is there a point when the crudity and nastiness outweigh the ratings?  You know, human decency?


I don't think decency will ever outweigh ratings for the network.  Decency can, however, lead to public outrage and threaten the network's ratings, and that can get someone tossed.  Brand Glanville comes to mind.


----------



## amrx87

finally caught up! just finished the season finale- my big takeaway was ramona's insane facelift...or whatever that is. some of the shots of her in the hotel in miami looking surprised were hilarrrrrrious


----------



## bagnshoofetish

amrx87 said:


> finally caught up! just finished the season finale- my big takeaway was ramona's insane facelift...or whatever that is. some of the shots of her in the hotel in miami looking surprised were hilarrrrrrious



Just caught up too.  I can't figure out whats going on with her face either....

And I must say, Bethanny THOROUGHLY enjoyed delivering the bad news to LuAnne about Tom.  She needs an Oscar for best phony sobbing.


----------



## cdtracing

slang said:


> I thought Carole's blog about last weeks episode was spot on about lu!
> Honestly, if someone went after my relationship for months like lu did to Carole and Adam, I'd be pretty happy to point out how hypocritical she was when she started dating Tom. None of this would have happened if Lu didn't give her opinion about Carole/Adam because most of these things with lu happened years before and no one talked about it until lu became so opinionated about others relationships



I agree with this.  Carol wouldn't have any input if Lu hadn't made such a big deal about her seeing Adam.  And Carol is right....no one can ruin Lu & Tom's happiness except Lu & Tom.  Lu can blame B or any of the other ladies for bringing his indiscretion at the Regency with the other woman to her attention but they only brought up what apparently was public knowledge for their friends in NY since he did it at the bar in full view of everyone there.  I did notice when Lu talked to Tom over the phone, she seemed more concerned about appearances & everyone knowing about it.  If Lu chooses to stay with Tom & marry him, good for her.  It's her life after all & if he screws around on her after their married, she can deal with that on her own.  At least she can't say she didn't have her eyes open.  She's a grown woman who is enjoying her sexuality & what it brings to the table.  I never got the feeling monogamy was high on her priority list either & the fact that she's going through with the marriage just tells me cheating isn't a deal breaker for her (unless, maybe, it's done to her & makes her look bad).  Frankly, I don't know why Lu gives a crap what the other ladies say.  It's not like any of them are real friends anyway.  Lu's a big girl.  How she chooses to live her life is her business but she does need to be careful throwing shade at some of the others.  After all, people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw rocks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

(From another forum)
Apparently, it's been revealed that production was behind those Tom pictures, and Bethenny agreed to bring them up on camera in exchange for a producer credit. (I'm sure it was a _tough_ decision for her, given how much she cares for LuAnn.)

https://reddit.com/r/BravoRealHousewives/comments/50jncc/it_was_the_producers _who_got_the_dirt_on _tom/


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it came from the producers as well...  Because let's face it, Bethenny didn't have her own storyline this season. Her storyline revolved around her issues with all the other ladies. The producers needed to up the drama factor for her.


----------



## Longchamp

Ha .  I said it first Andy was behind it.  This stinks. I'm done. They probably planted the girl too.
wondered why Bs show was a repeat today from July. She usually mentions if she is not going to be on the following week. Reunion already taped...how convenient.

Just read the link...thanks for posting.   Tom knew cameras were around. Muster up Phaedra again....Praise Jesus and pray for Tom's stupid soul.

And was the author of the info Jules.  We already know from her... nothing like a scorned woman


----------



## Longchamp

What's an ASC happy hour? I need an invite.


----------



## limom

Longchamp said:


> Ha .  I said it first Andy was behind it.  This stinks. I'm done. They probably planted the girl too.
> wondered why Bs show was a repeat today from July. She usually mentions if she is not going to be on the following week. Reunion already taped...how convenient.
> 
> Just read the link...thanks for posting.   Tom knew cameras were around. Muster up Phaedra again....Praise Jesus and pray for Tom's stupid soul.
> 
> And was the author of the info Jules.  We already know from her... nothing like a scorned woman


It is not the Jules from the show.


----------



## Longchamp

limom said:


> It is not the Jules from the show.


Yes just read that in the link....sorry.
When B talked about the pix on her radio show said she knew who the person was and they might come forward if they get production credit for the pix.  So this all rings true.


----------



## slang

I wouldn't be surprised if someone at Bravo took the pic, I said that here after that episode, although no one forced the lady on Tom.

Wasn't Lu confused because she said they left the Regency and went home and got into a fight and she asked him if he left and went back to the Regency? She kept asking him if he left home and went back??

Where does it say the part that Bethenney did this in exchange for a producer credit?


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if someone at Bravo took the pic, I said that here after that episode, although no one forced the lady on Tom.
> 
> Wasn't Lu confused because she said they left the Regency and went home and got into a fight and she asked him if he left and went back to the Regency? She kept asking him if he left home and went back??
> 
> Where does it say the part that Bethenney did this in exchange for a producer credit?


Apparently More detail is on some Facebook group called Bi$&h Sesh. I'm not in the group


----------



## Longchamp

Still like Dorinda.  WTF is Carole wearing?


----------



## slang

Haha on Sonja calling out Dorinda for her drug use and everyone else giving the side eye when Dorinda tried to deny it


----------



## anabanana745

Sonja looked gorgeous at the reunion. Hard to believe she has had trouble remarrying.


----------



## Longchamp

B has to have the last word,  to the extent pulls the boyfriend's DD into her immature mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Still like Dorinda.  WTF is Carole wearing?



Looks like something Beyoncé rejected...


----------



## DC-Cutie

anabanana745 said:


> Sonja looked gorgeous at the reunion. Hard to believe she has had trouble remarrying.



It's not hard to believe. Sonja is a but coo coo. Most men of a certain age and status don't want that in their lives.  She also tries too hard


----------



## slang

Well Ramona is right, there is no way a daughter is going to defend "the other woman" if in fact they started dating while her parents were still a couple (or even if she just suspects her Father was cheating on her Mother with Bethenny)....


----------



## WillstarveforLV

anabanana745 said:


> Sonja looked gorgeous at the reunion. Hard to believe she has had trouble remarrying.


It was because she was wearing the most make-up, in the beginning of the show the camera panned in on her getting her make up done and it was lot and the fake eyelashes were at least 3 inches thick. Her make up crew know what to do to get her face to look great albeit it has to be with a very heavy hand.


----------



## slang

Sonja does look great (she always does at the reunions) and sober Sonja even makes sense BUT you just never know when you'll get sober Sonja or Tipsy girl Sonja


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Looks like something Beyoncé rejected...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DC-Cutie said:


> (From another forum)
> Apparently, it's been revealed that production was behind those Tom pictures, and Bethenny agreed to bring them up on camera in exchange for a producer credit. (I'm sure it was a _tough_ decision for her, given how much she cares for LuAnn.)
> 
> https://reddit.com/r/BravoRealHousewives/comments/50jncc/it_was_the_producers _who_got_the_dirt_on _tom/



Shocking.  Not.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Longchamp said:


> Still like Dorinda.  WTF is Carole wearing?



Alexander McQueen Spring 2016 collection


----------



## Vanilla Bean

WillstarveforLV said:


> It was because she was wearing the most make-up, in the beginning of the show the camera panned in on her getting her make up done and it was lot and the fake eyelashes were at least 3 inches thick. Her make up crew know what to do to get her face to look great albeit it has to be with a very heavy hand.



They all had the makeup piled on, lots of phony cheekbones but Sonja's face wore it well. She looked gorgeous. On the other hand, Dorinda's makeup was all kind of weird colors. Not at all flattering.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A link from the reddit discussion:

http://imgur.com/a/4oUAJ


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> B has to have the last word,  to the extent pulls the boyfriend's DD into her immature mess.



The daughter was waiting for that call and jumped right in with the proper answer.


----------



## anabanana745

slang said:


> Sonja does look great (she always does at the reunions) and sober Sonja even makes sense BUT you just never know when you'll get sober Sonja or Tipsy girl Sonja



Lol tipsy girl Sonja - so true. Dorinda is worse though and doesn't seem to get as much criticism for it.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Carl... I mean Carol always looks horrible at these reunions. She doesn't do couture very well!


----------



## chowlover2

Just watching. Carole looks like a sister wife!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I haven't watched the reunion show yet... Are these the looks you're all talking about?


----------



## egak

Sophie-Rose said:


> I haven't watched the reunion show yet... Are these the looks you're all talking about?
> 
> View attachment 3455277



I haven't watched the reunion yet - but oh my! Carole looks like a train wreck!


----------



## swags

Jayne1 said:


> The daughter was waiting for that call and jumped right in with the proper answer.


Yes! Bethenny was ready for her married man topic to come up. How do we even know that was the dudes daughter? B was so delighted at the end but I don't think she proved anything at all.
For the love of god, Carole needs to change her role or leave the show. All she was this past season was the hateful Bethennys defender. She added nothing on her own despite having a nice looking guy and a decent life.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I just watched, and while I agree her outfit wasn't great I still love Carole! Her and Jules were the only 2 who didn't act like fools!


----------



## slang

anabanana745 said:


> Lol tipsy girl Sonja - so true. Dorinda is worse though and doesn't seem to get as much criticism for it.



I agree. Dorinda is a horrible drunk lush and some how always gets a pass. Even Andy's questions to her at the reunion were so soft


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Jayne1 said:


> The daughter was waiting for that call and jumped right in with the proper answer.



Yep the daughter read that script like a pro!


----------



## slang

Lu's face was priceless when Jules first brought up Bethenny calling the wife before they started dating. She even said under her breath "thanks Jules" for siding with her. 
Funny how Lu kept looking at the others on her couch to help her out but no one openned their mouth


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> Lu's face was priceless when Jules first brought up Bethenny calling the wife before they started dating. She even said under her breath "thanks Jules" for siding with her.
> Funny how Lu kept looking at the others on her couch to help her out but no one openned their mouth



I think Jules desperately wants to be asked back and it was her way of sucking up to Bethenny. Let's face it everyone knows its the Bethenny show, that's why no one came to Lu's defense.. 

I respect Lu for trying to take Bethenny on.  Bethenny has been so hateful this season with everyone - the highlight reels reminded of her behaviour again.  

As for Bethenny's obsession with LU's love life, even if Bethenny didn't start the affair while her new guy was married, I'm sure she isn't some virginal saint.  And why can she go after everyone else's relationships - Dorinda and John; Jules (it looks like she says something about Jules knew she was getting divorced and that's why she came on the show); but its verboten to discuss this new relationship she has?  Her phoning the daughter was the breaking point for me. The daughter clearly knew the call was coming. It didn't prove anything to me.  And Bethenny looked positively manic.  She accuses practically everyone one else being on drugs or an alcoholic - but she sure acts like she's on something.

I'm so over the Bethenny show.  If  this is the way its going to be, I will not be back.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just one further comment with respect to Bethenny's new relationship - I think she does protest too much.  Who calls up a wife after being seeing by friends out with her husband to say that there is no affair!  If I was a wife and got the call, I'd be thinking the exact opposite! Seems to be an indication of a guilty conscience to me.  And who calls up their boyfriendr's daughter on TV to verify her claims - that was really crossing boundaries even if she's a young adult and not minor - don't drag kids into marital messes like this.  Why not call her boyfriend or have him on the show to say their romantic relationship started after he separated. The fact that she didn't call him speaks volumes to me.


----------



## GoGlam

I don't believe for one second that Bethenny wasn't seeing him when he was married.  What the "daughter" was saying did seem to be pretty fabricated.. Otherwise, wouldn't a grown woman be surprised when her father's new girlfriend calls to ask this type of question?

Another thing that the daughter said was "you were just really good friends" or something to that extent.  I highly doubt that Bethenny was just friends with this man for a while, there was nothing that happened, and then POOF! As soon as he is officially separated now she is dating him. Puhlease.  She desperately didn't want to avoid coming across as the hypocrite she tries to bash each episode.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Bethenny making that call kind of makes her look guilty and stupid. It doesn't matter what she says about "waiting" to date him because she was obviously seeing him in some capacity before that. So that scripted phone call nonsense doesn't really prove anything.  Bethenny was pissed off that Lu had the nerve to call her out and bring up what is already out there in the press that she was in fact dating a married man. Say what you will about Lu but she doesn't backdown when it comes to Bishenny. And if Bethenny made a deal with the show's producers to expose Luanne's cheating fiancé well then that just proves once and for all what a calculating, nasty and vile person she truly is.


----------



## JNH14

Bethenny will get hers at the appropriate time...does she have any REAL friends?  Who would want to be a friend to that snake-she'd bite you the minute you weren't looking...and someday her daughter is going to realize what a piece of sh** her mother is.


----------



## chowlover2

JNH14 said:


> Bethenny will get hers at the appropriate time...does she have any REAL friends?  Who would want to be a friend to that snake-she'd bite you the minute you weren't looking...and someday her daughter is going to realize what a piece of sh** her mother is.


Yes, and all the vileness is documented on tape. No getting away from that. Bryn is going to be thinking her Mom was loaded,  why did she want to do this crappy reality show?

Anyone know how Skinny Girl is doing? I don't see it in liquor stores in SE PA, but I have seen Lisa Vanderpump's sangria.


----------



## guccimamma

what kind of hell would it be if your recently separated/newly divorced dad was dating bethenny......and she decides to call you from the reunion to support when she started dating your father?

the kid will figure out how f'd up that was, someday.


----------



## guccimamma

Sophie-Rose said:


> Yep the daughter read that script like a pro!



B probably promised her an appearance on the show next season.


----------



## DiorT

Dorinda's blush makes her look like she got punched in the face.  Looks like bruises.


----------



## pjhm

DiorT said:


> Dorinda's blush makes her look like she got punched in the face.  Looks like bruises.



Yes - why do so many overdo their blusher?one would think the makeup artist would worn them that it will look terrible on HD tv.


----------



## rockhollow

How sad that we all can't stand Beth, but she's Andy's little star, so we'll be stuck with her.

That phoning the daughter was just so scripted, it sure didn't make me believe Beth.
I liked that Luann tried to just talk throughout that whole staged phone call.

I was surprised that all the ladies didn't seem to want to talk about 'drugs'. They all except Sonja shut down that line of talk really quick - was it to protect Dorinda or maybe they all dabble a bit.


----------



## coconutsboston

Dorinda, Carole, Sonja and Beth look jarringly taut.  Well, they all do but these 4 especially.  Their eye areas stretched!


----------



## Jayne1

Is Dorinda really on drugs?  I thought she just liked her booze.

I love Lu for repeatedly shutting Carole down. Carol is  like a yappy lawyer trying to get a word in when no one asked.





Also, Jules looked stunning in her Balmain Crystal V Neck Dress. ($3698 and sold  out)


----------



## cjy

Longchamp said:


> Still like Dorinda.  WTF is Carole wearing?



That's all I could think of.  What was that?  The old lady who lived in a shoe?   What????


----------



## luckylove

rockhollow said:


> How sad that we all can't stand Beth, but she's Andy's little star, so we'll be stuck with her.
> 
> That phoning the daughter was just so scripted, it sure didn't make me believe Beth.
> I liked that Luann tried to just talk throughout that whole staged phone call.
> 
> I was surprised that all the ladies didn't seem to want to talk about 'drugs'. They all except Sonja shut down that line of talk really quick - was it to protect Dorinda or maybe they all dabble a bit.




I suspect they all dabble a bit based on what B said about partying.  Also, did anyone else notice how red and glassy B's eyes looked at the reunion??


----------



## swags

luckylove said:


> I suspect they all dabble a bit based on what B said about partying.  Also, did anyone else notice how red and glassy B's eyes looked at the reunion??


I think so too. I think the reason they seem to get hammered constantly but stay thin is from something on the side of the alcohol. They don't really seem into fitness. Ramona might still be and I will say, she doesn't seem to get as drunk as the others as she can enjoy her natural crazy on most days.


----------



## Graw

They all took digs at Luann.  Shade, slight insults and out right attacks.


----------



## Graw

I used to enjoy B, her hard work ethic from the first few seasons was nice to watch.  She is like a attack dog after Luann and her dog pack, Ramona and Carol are awful as well.  Please stop, private eye B definitely had that call planned.  Her and Carol are mean girls.  The entire cast allows B to run over them and they beg for her friendship, every parent who has a child who is bullied  knows B is that bully.  The cast becomes willful participants when no one stops her; it doesn't matter if her target is 12 or 52 it is still bullying.  BRAVO and Andy Cohen have given this power to B.  They are responsible for inflating her wings to demolish anyone, I'm sorry, everyone in her eyesight.


----------



## slang

Funny how Lu said when asked at the reunion about the night she met Tom (while he was on a date with another woman) that she didn't steal Tom. She said that woman don't steal men away, they go willingly BUT she has already said publicly that Tom was lured away in the clutches of that other woman the night he cheat at the Regency basically blaming the other woman that night. Which is it Lu?


----------



## Nahreen

I really hate when one in the cast gets favors over the others esp if that person is not one that has been on the show all the time from the beginning. B will end up a lonely person since she pushes family and collegues away as well friends.


----------



## limom

swags said:


> I think so too. I think the reason they seem to get hammered constantly but stay thin is from something on the side of the alcohol. They don't really seem into fitness. Ramona might still be and I will say, she doesn't seem to get as drunk as the others as she can enjoy her natural crazy on most days.


I think that both Dorinda and Ramona exercise religiously.
Those two have bodies that can only be made at the gym (well except for the bolt/on)
Carole and Luann just diet, imo.


----------



## Nahreen

limom said:


> I think that both Dorinda and Ramona exercise religiously.
> Those two have bodies that can only be made at the gym (well except for the bolt/on)
> Carole and Luann just diet, imo.



Ramona used to be a fitness person so it is not unlkely she keeps her body in shape by regular exercise.


----------



## cdtracing

Graw said:


> I used to enjoy B, her hard work ethic from the first few seasons was nice to watch.  She is like a attack dog after Luann and her dog pack, Ramona and Carol are awful as well.  Please stop, private eye B definitely had that call planned.  Her and Carol are mean girls. * The entire cast allows B to run over them and they beg for her friendship, every parent who has a child who is bullied  knows B is that bully.  The cast becomes willful participants when no one stops her; it doesn't matter if her target is 12 or 52 it is still bullying.  BRAVO and Andy Cohen have given this power to B.  They are responsible for inflating her wings to demolish anyone,* I'm sorry, everyone in her eyesight.



Totally agree with this.  Bethenny is a true blue, dyed in the wool bully & mean girl. She has been give free reign on the show & by the cast/Bravo not calling her out on it, they have given their approval of her behavior.  And of course B will excuse her behavior because she had such a shi**y childhood.  I have read that those who knew her back in high school say she was a bully back then as well.


----------



## mama13drama99

No shade, but as much as members have posted with clear example on the very visible BS of Bethany and Carol (being Bethenny's...don''t give a crap how it's spelled...lap dog), it amazes me that others don't see it. I guess the same can be said in reverse.  It just seems that it's so very apparent, then coupled with it being pointed out...ehhh, I just don't get it.

Carol is just plain unattractive.  Her mouth area is just strange.  She has an overbite or underbite that's disturbing.  I was very surprised that she was going at Luann like they hadn't reconciled their issue with each other. Even if the reconciliation was on the surface, which she seemed to be doing more of, her attack of LuAnn was like they had never spoken since the beef between them started.  Them again, most of the reunions is like that. The reunions are just as scripted as the shows. 

I agree with many here that Bethknee's call to her adulator's daughter was low even for her.  At one point the daughter didn't even seem to pause with her monologue. Bethknee was taunting Luann and wasn't even paying attention. 

I'm actually exhausted by Bravo.  As a network, it feels disrespectful that as views we're not taken as folks with logical think and common sense.  Some of the stuff they pass as reality or script is just dumb and transparent (but not in a good way).


----------



## Cherrasaki

Nahreen said:


> Ramona used to be a fitness person so it is not unlkely she keeps her body in shape by regular exercise.



Ramona does look good for her age (minus the bad boob job and the crazy eyes, crooked front teeth, bad taste in shoes and her pot stirring ways). Lol But seriously she does look good and for someone who drinks as much as she does she manages to stay svelte. But is it due to exercise or genetics or maybe both? On the other hand I find it laughable that both Bethenny and Carol were making fun of Jule's weight this season considering they both (BF and Carol) look like skinny bobble heads.


----------



## Tropigal3

Jayne1 said:


> Is Dorinda really on drugs?  I thought she just liked her booze.
> 
> I love Lu for repeatedly shutting Carole down. Carol is  like a yappy lawyer trying to get a word in when no one asked.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456091
> 
> 
> Also, Jules looked stunning in her Balmain Crystal V Neck Dress. ($3698 and sold  out)



I've seen this dress worn by someone but not sure if it was a HW or somewhere else.  Anyone know?


----------



## Grande Latte

In the looks department, I think Bethanny is looking her best these days. Her haircut and the color are just perfect for her. On the other hand, I really hope Jules can do something with her long, long dark locks. She looks like she's from The Adams Family. Every time I see her, I get bad vibes.


----------



## Florasun

I finally watched the reunion show. 
Still shaking my head over Bethenny shrieking, grimacing and jumping around -  she looked like an agitated chimpanzee. I wouldn't have been surprised if she had started flinging poop.
As annoying as Lu is, I felt sorry for her.


----------



## Graw

And Lu is annoying!  But I don't want to see her ripped to shreds.  What is the purpose of that?


----------



## Graw

mama13drama99 said:


> No shade, but as much as members have posted with clear example on the very visible BS of Bethany and Carol (being Bethenny's...don''t give a crap how it's spelled...lap dog), it amazes me that others don't see it. I guess the same can be said in reverse.  It just seems that it's so very apparent, then coupled with it being pointed out...ehhh, I just don't get it.
> 
> Carol is just plain unattractive.  Her mouth area is just strange.  She has an overbite or underbite that's disturbing.  I was very surprised that she was going at Luann like they hadn't reconciled their issue with each other. Even if the reconciliation was on the surface, which she seemed to be doing more of, her attack of LuAnn was like they had never spoken since the beef between them started.  Them again, most of the reunions is like that. The reunions are just as scripted as the shows.
> 
> I agree with many here that Bethknee's call to her adulator's daughter was low even for her.  At one point the daughter didn't even seem to pause with her monologue. Bethknee was taunting Luann and wasn't even paying attention.
> 
> I'm actually exhausted by Bravo.  As a network, it feels disrespectful that as views we're not taken as folks with logical think and common sense.  Some of the stuff they pass as reality or script is just dumb and transparent (but not in a good way).



That is my issue with B at this point.  For someone who is able to see a speck in someone else's eye why can't she see the plank in hers?  Why doesn't Ramona see that?  Do they want to stay on the show at any expense?


----------



## bisbee

Unpopular opinion, I know, but I still like Bethenny and Carole.  Sue me.  Luann set herself up for ridicule by acting like a smitten teenager...she paved the way.  He loves me, my soulmate, etc..  Ridiculous behavior for a mature woman in my opinion.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

bisbee said:


> Unpopular opinion, I know, but I still like Bethenny and Carole.  Sue me.  Luann set herself up for ridicule by acting like a smitten teenager...she paved the way.  He loves me, my soulmate, etc..  Ridiculous behavior for a mature woman in my opinion.



I agree with this all, except for Bethenny.... I find her to be mean and a bully... And yes, she does make funny, witty comments from time to time but she is still a mean-spirited bully! 
I still love Carole and would love for Heather to come back! I really enjoyed watching their friendship!


----------



## lulilu

Change of subject, but I liked Bethenny's jewelry.  Was she wearing real diamond necklaces?  loved them.


----------



## Florasun

Sophie-Rose said:


> I agree with this all, except for Bethenny.... I find her to be mean and a bully... And yes, she does make funny, witty comments from time to time but she is still a mean-spirited bully!
> I still love Carole and would love for Heather to come back! I really enjoyed watching their friendship!



I liked Heather, too. She made a lot of money from her business, but didn't let her success go to her head. Bethany acts like her success entitles her to bully, criticize, and condemn the other women. I have read that when you get a lot of money it just makes you more of who you are.  Initially I liked Carole, but not as Bethanny's lap dog. I still enjoy her blog posts.


----------



## Nahreen

Sorry I really don't want to see Heather back. I would much more prefer seeing Jill since I liked seeing her living the luxury life with house in the Hamptons, shopping luxury goods, re-decorating the house etc. But I think she is clever enough to stay away since these shows are now all about fights and don't portray some of them in any nice way.


----------



## Graw

Nahreen said:


> Sorry I really don't want to see Heather back. I would much more prefer seeing Jill since I liked seeing her living the luxury life with house in the Hamptons, shopping luxury goods, re-decorating the house etc. But I think she is clever enough to stay away since these shows are now all about fights and don't portray some of them in any nice way.


They aren't portrayed in a nice light.  Sometimes it is their fault, sometimes it is not.  How do Lu's kids feel or her ex?  Dorinda's daughter must have cringed when her mothers "friends" mentioned drug use.  Her neighbors must look at her differently.


----------



## Nahreen

Graw said:


> They aren't portrayed in a nice light.  Sometimes it is their fault, sometimes it is not.  How do Lu's kids feel or her ex?  Dorinda's daughter must have cringed when her mothers "friends" mentioned drug use.  Her neighbors must look at her differently.



I think only those who are desperate for the Bravo paycheck, promoting their goods or want to be on tv participate in these shows now. Probably why they have a difficulty finding truely classy rich people. 

The British version in Cheshire seem to have a cast that is wealthy. However, they are not necessarily classy but they are all wives of soccer players so most likely not coming from a classy background.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Nahreen said:


> Sorry I really don't want to see Heather back. I would much more prefer seeing Jill since I liked seeing her living the luxury life with house in the Hamptons, shopping luxury goods, re-decorating the house etc. But I think she is clever enough to stay away since these shows are now all about fights and don't portray some of them in any nice way.



Oo i loved Jill!! Can't we get rid of Bethenny and Ramona or LuAnn in exchange for Jill & Heather?! 

I've never liked Ramona, her previous behaviour was always vile and LuAnn I could do without for acting like a teenager!! She was better as an extra! 

I'm so sick of all the drama! I would rather watch then living the good life, the fun times! I'm sick of these women acting crazy and mean all the time!!!


----------



## Nahreen

I think a completely drama free show would be boring but a show without the luxury and only drama is boring too. I think we need a healthy mixture. I also get disappointed in those housewives who pretend to have such a luxury lifestyle and then it turns out they are bankrupt such as Lynne of the OC, Taylor of BH etc.


----------



## sgj99

Florasun said:


> I liked Heather, too. She made a lot of money from her business, but didn't let her success go to her head. Bethany acts like her success entitles her to bully, criticize, and condemn the other women. I have read that when you get a lot of money it just makes you more of who you are.  Initially I liked Carole, but not as Bethanny's lap dog. I still enjoy her blog posts.



i read that Heather chose to leave for 1. her businesses needed more of her focus and 2.  her husband was done with RH nonsense.

i'm not a fan of Carole, have never really been.  but her blogs really do reflect that she is a good writer, certainly an entertaining one at that.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> i read that Heather chose to leave for 1. her businesses needed more of her focus and 2.  her husband was done with RH nonsense.
> 
> i'm not a fan of Carole, have never really been.  but her blogs really do reflect that she is a good writer, certainly an entertaining one at that.



I liked Heather too -. I heard that she and her business partner are in nasty split over the business but I also heard that there were issues with her marriage.  Wise to get out of the show and not have the played out on TV.  I respect her for that.  I hope her life is better now.


----------



## DrDior

Yanno, if Dorinda likes the old nose candy that would certainly explain some of her oddly paranoid/hostile behaviour in the previous season. Remember when she seemed to blow up at Heather for no reason in the Caribbean? That never made any sense.


----------



## millivanilli

DrDior said:


> Yanno, if Dorinda likes the old nose candy that would certainly explain some of her oddly paranoid/hostile behaviour in the previous season. Remember when she seemed to blow up at Heather for no reason in the Caribbean? That never made any sense.




you DO understand her when she is in her... "mode"? I am deeply impressed. I don't understand a word.


----------



## DrDior

I did wonder for the longest time what "betain yourself" meant.


----------



## Cherrasaki

girlonthecoast said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like everyone on reality tv is always in Greece? They must be getting some steep discounts in exchange for publicity.



I've noticed that too but I don't think it's necessarily because they are getting big discounts, I think it also has a lot to do with the fact that it's one of the most beautiful holiday destinations in the world and so it attracts a lot of people including A-List celebs so naturally reality stars would gravitate there too. And as we know with some of them they like to indulge in self promotion and publicity while on holiday (Bethenny Frankel comes to mind, she was posting a lot of photos to her instagram from the island of Mykonos recently). But I like that you can spot anyone from the likes of Leo Dicaprio and Tom Hanks (who were both vacationing in Greece this past summer) to Kyle Richards for example. Anyone can enjoy!!! Lol


----------



## TC1

The fact that Carole only said "excuse me" twice during the whole first hour of the reunion was hilarious to me.No one wanted her opinion.


----------



## Grande Latte

Bethanny's getting more and more rude and crude and theatrical these days. Luann is someone who's identity is very much tied to being married and living the married life. It's a lifestyle she wants and she doesn't mind that Tom's quite the womanizer. She's a big girl. Give it a rest!

And when Bethanny "tells the truth" repeatedly, acting like a crazy person. Is that not crossing the line? Luan doesn't care. 

TBH, I feel that the other housewives are jealous of Luann. They don't want to see her happy because they've dated Tom and Tom wasn't serious with any of them. They continue to date and they are nowhere near getting anyone to marry them!


----------



## pjhm

I expect them to have more class than they do, so am always disappointed. Can't imagine watching another season, it's just not enjoyable.


----------



## pinky7129

pjhm said:


> I expect them to have more class than they do, so am always disappointed. Can't imagine watching another season, it's just not enjoyable.



It's sad knowing that regardless of how old people get, they act just as bad as children who are nasty and rude


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pjhm said:


> I expect them to have more class than they do, so am always disappointed. Can't imagine watching another season, it's just not enjoyable.


They've behaved badly in the past, but I believe Bethenny's behaviour is bringing everyone down to a new low.  She has just ruined the show.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pjhm said:


> I expect them to have more class than they do, so am always disappointed. Can't imagine watching another season, it's just not enjoyable.


They've behaved badly in the past, but I believe Bethenny's behaviour is bringing everyone down to a new low.  She has just ruined the show.


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> They've behaved badly in the past, but I believe Bethenny's behaviour is bringing everyone down to a new low.  She has just ruined the show.



It is a new low.  We have experienced scandals in the past, people flashing their ***, but it still never felt this morally bankrupt.  The show is a "gotcha" show now.  

Maybe they need an intervention.  A come to the bright side for B, then she will go back to being happy and hilariously witty B!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Why did B keep saying she called the wife when she was spotted out with her new beau to "timestamp" things??? Or did I hear that wrong, the whole thing seemed very weird. I run into people's husbands who are friends and never think to explain myself to their wives. Of course I'm not of the celebrity caliber of B, (thankfully) but it still rings very odd. The lady doth protest too much.


----------



## DiorT

Creativelyswank said:


> Why did B keep saying she called the wife when she was spotted out with her new beau to "timestamp" things??? Or did I hear that wrong, the whole thing seemed very weird. I run into people's husbands who are friends and never think to explain myself to their wives. Of course I'm not of the celebrity caliber of B, (thankfully) but it still rings very odd. The lady doth protest too much.



I heard the time stamp thing too.   Odd statement to make.


----------



## cdtracing

Creativelyswank said:


> Why did B keep saying she called the wife when she was spotted out with her new beau to "timestamp" things??? Or did I hear that wrong, the whole thing seemed very weird. I run into people's husbands who are friends and never think to explain myself to their wives. Of course I'm not of the celebrity caliber of B, (thankfully) but it still rings very odd. The lady doth protest too much.





DiorT said:


> I heard the time stamp thing too.   Odd statement to make.



Same thing went through my mind...what an odd statement.  Strange, just strange....


----------



## rockhollow

cdtracing said:


> Same thing went through my mind...what an odd statement.  Strange, just strange....





Creativelyswank said:


> Why did B keep saying she called the wife when she was spotted out with her new beau to "timestamp" things??? Or did I hear that wrong, the whole thing seemed very weird. I run into people's husbands who are friends and never think to explain myself to their wives. Of course I'm not of the celebrity caliber of B, (thankfully) but it still rings very odd. The lady doth protest too much.





DiorT said:


> I heard the time stamp thing too.   Odd statement to make.



it is strange, because as mentioned by cswank, i sometimes run into my friends DH's and think nothing of having a little chat. If fact, I think my friends would be surprised if I did call just to mention it.
Myabe Beth had been sniffing around this lady's husband already and there were suspicions.

And Beth should have never involved the daughter for any reason - that's just not right.


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> it is strange, because as mentioned by cswank, i sometimes run into my friends DH's and think nothing of having a little chat. If fact, I think my friends would be surprised if I did call just to mention it.
> Myabe Beth had been sniffing around this lady's husband already and there were suspicions.
> 
> *And Beth should have never involved the daughter for any reason - that's just not right.*



That was another thing that blew me away!!  Totally inappropriate but it came across to me as a set up.  I wondered was that really the man's daughter.


----------



## Graw

Drama trumped by drama!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Creativelyswank said:


> Why did B keep saying she called the wife when she was spotted out with her new beau to "timestamp" things??? Or did I hear that wrong, the whole thing seemed very weird. I run into people's husbands who are friends and never think to explain myself to their wives. Of course I'm not of the celebrity caliber of B, (thankfully) but it still rings very odd. The lady doth protest too much.



Bethenny knew it was going to be brought up at the reunion and was just trying to justify her behavior. But I don't think anyone is buying her explanations.  The problem with Bethenny is she can dish it out but she can't take it when it's redirected towards her. I am not much of a Luanne fan but what Bethenny did to her and the other women this past season (scripted or not) is beyond awful. Bethenny deserves all the scrutiny, criticism and hate she is getting right now. She brought this on herself with that atrocious behavior.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Cherrasaki said:


> Bethenny knew it was going to be brought up at the reunion and was just trying to justify her behavior. But I don't think anyone is buying her explanations.  The problem with Bethenny is she can dish it out but she can't take it when it's redirected towards her. I am not much of a Luanne fan but what Bethenny did to her and the other women this past season (scripted or not) is beyond awful. Bethenny deserves all the scrutiny, criticism and hate she is getting right now. She brought this on herself with that atrocious behavior.


But this time stamp action happened long before the reunion and supposedly before she was dating him. So why would you need to make an alibi for a crime you were not involved in? Why would you even be thinking of time stamping things at a point in the relationship when you were just friends. That is not how one behaves in a friendship.


----------



## beekmanhill

Cherrasaki said:


> Bethenny knew it was going to be brought up at the reunion and was just trying to justify her behavior. But I don't think anyone is buying her explanations.  The problem with Bethenny is she can dish it out but she can't take it when it's redirected towards her. I am not much of a Luanne fan but what Bethenny did to her and the other women this past season (scripted or not) is beyond awful. Bethenny deserves all the scrutiny, criticism and hate she is getting right now. She brought this on herself with that atrocious behavior.



And didn't Bethenny say they were at the Polo Bar?  That is a very chi chi restaurant and hard to get into (at least it used to be).  Its not a place you drop in casually after running into someone on the street.  Its filled with A Listers.   That whole time stamp thing was very suspicious, and was Bethenny covering her butt as to when she started up with Shields.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenny should really be ashamed of herself. If I was as successful a business woman, I'd never want drop to an all time low on a reality show. Understand that's where she got her start, but she's stopped so low it's ridiculous. 

Andy is her friend, but he set her azz the way up (I'm sure he had his hand in the pot with the Tom set up). Friends don't do that. 

Yes Tom was caught, but I think she owes Luann an apology.


----------



## swags

Bethenny wants to call the others whores, drunks, druggies and mention eating disorders when I think all the terms apply to her as well. She's very hypocritical. Even if her guy was newly separated when they first had sex, I am guessing that was the reason they separated.


----------



## Florasun

I think Bethennny, Donald *****, and Kanye should get together and star in a celebrity version of Survivor.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Had a chance to set the first part of the reunion.
It was utterly appalling to see Bethenny spinning out of control once again.
Dysfunction doesn't even come close to describing her. She is a time bomb waiting to go off
& what is sad for me  is that all of these women are such bad role models for young women & women
in general.
I'm truly ashamed for all of them & for Andy Cohen....
I no longer have any interest in watching a program that treats women in the manner these women
treat each other...


----------



## Aimee3

You can get into the Polo Bar without reservations assuming there is room, but not the restaurant part.  Then again, those rules probably don't apply to the famous.


----------



## JNH14

Florasun said:


> I think Bethennny, Donald *****, and Kanye should get together and star in a celebrity version of Survivor.


   Um, you left out Hillary


----------



## Love Of My Life

If LuAnn does marry Tom, hopefully she will leave the show & have a more private life.

The other gals made need more visibility though several are in relationships but nonetheless single

Sonja is more pathetic now than ever before since she lost her lover... think she might be delusional
as to exactly what role she played in this lover story line of hers.... Tom was in my bed I was in his bed
She was a midnight f**k  with some pate on her plate if that at all....


----------



## mama13drama99

Creativelyswank said:


> But this time stamp action happened long before the reunion and supposedly before she was dating him. So why would you need to make an alibi for a crime you were not involved in? Why would you even be thinking of time stamping things at a point in the relationship when you were just friends. That is not how one behaves in a friendship.



She needed an alibi because, IMO, she had in fact committed the crime.  That is the only plausible explanation for her making that statement.  She was guilty, or very close to being guilty.  And let's face it, she's knows she's on the spot light, so she planned early.  She is scum!  She is trash!  She is the liquid that lingers in the dumpster after the trash has been collected!


----------



## chowlover2

Florasun said:


> I think Bethennny, Donald *****, and Kanye should get together and star in a celebrity version of Survivor.


I would pay good money to watch this!


----------



## Creativelyswank

chowlover2 said:


> I would pay good money to watch this!



I wouldn't put it beneath Bravo to air it.


----------



## pjhm

JNH14 said:


> Um, you left out Hillary



Exactly


----------



## Deco

bisbee said:


> Unpopular opinion, I know, but I still like Bethenny and Carole.  Sue me.  Luann set herself up for ridicule by acting like a smitten teenager...she paved the way.  He loves me, my soulmate, etc..  Ridiculous behavior for a mature woman in my opinion.


I don't think it's all that unpopular of an opinion. 
I'm split with your opinion.  I dislike Carol for the same reasons that I like Bethenny.  Bethenny is headstrong and speaks her mind (too much for many tastes), while Carole is more mousy and more thin-skinned.  She seems to cling to Bethenny's skirt, and to Holla previously (don't remember her name now).  I'm sure she's a perfectly nice lady in real life and outside of this cauldron of fake friends assembled only to brew strife and drama.  But in this group she's a follower mouse with a thinner skin than most.
totally agree about Luanne.


----------



## Deco

Do we all accept that Bethenny called her boyfriend's daughter?  It could have been anyone, the whole damn thing was so staged and scripted.  Not to mention irrelevant even if true.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'd love someone to call Bethenny's podcast show and ask her about the text messages bringing this whole Tom/Luann issue to light


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Decophile said:


> Do we all accept that Bethenny called her boyfriend's daughter?  It could have been anyone, the whole damn thing was so staged and scripted.  Not to mention irrelevant even if true.


Well would love to hear his ex wife's side of the story. She's been remarkably quiet in the press about the divorce.  If my daughter (and its reported she is 15 at the time)  had been put up to that sideshow I would be absolutely furious and make sure my divorce attorneys went after them like pit bulls for pulling that stunt.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Decophile said:


> I don't think it's all that unpopular of an opinion.
> I'm split with your opinion.  I dislike Carol for the same reasons that I like Bethenny.  Bethenny is headstrong and speaks her mind (too much for many tastes), while Carole is more mousy and more thin-skinned.  She seems to cling to Bethenny's skirt, and to Holla previously (don't remember her name now).  I'm sure she's a perfectly nice lady in real life and outside of this cauldron of fake friends assembled only to brew strife and drama.  But in this group she's a follower mouse with a thinner skin than most.
> totally agree about Luanne.



Heather Thomson  is "Holla"
Bethenny is so unfiltered & for many part of the appeal & for many not so.. I'm in the latter
& to make that phone call was so over the top & says more about Bethenny 's character
or lack thereof... No depth of emotional impact  of these bad calls she makes
Why put someone on the spot like that... terrible judgment & why the daughter of
Bethenny's lover would want to embarrass her mother in that manner is simply
mean spirited & spiteful... keep your business behind closed doors..


----------



## slyyls

That call to the daughter was so strange.     I thought they put up a subtitle of the daughter saying "I love you" to Bethenny?    Maybe Bethenny has giver her a job or something?    I can't imagine that any daughter would be happy to welcome her fathers girlfriend so readily.


----------



## LaAgradecida

I wonder whatever happened to Bethenny's old assistant, Julie.

I bet she saw the Jason train wreck coming a mile away!!!

I wish she'd speak but she probably signed a confidentially agreement.


----------



## Love Of My Life

slyyls said:


> That call to the daughter was so strange.     I thought they put up a subtitle of the daughter saying "I love you" to Bethenny?    Maybe Bethenny has giver her a job or something?    I can't imagine that any daughter would be happy to welcome her fathers girlfriend so readily.



And confirm on national tv for everyone to know... Really, Bethenny you absolutely saw no other approach
but to make a phone call ???? to confirm that you didn't sleep with this guy until after he was separated... pleeze


----------



## pursegrl12

she doth protest too much!!!!! so you have dinner with a "friend" and someone sees you and your immediate thought is to call the wife to explain? number 1 sign of a guilty conscience!!!!


----------



## Deco

hotshot said:


> Heather Thomson  is "Holla"
> Bethenny is so unfiltered & for many part of the appeal & for many not so.. I'm in the latter
> & to make that phone call was so over the top & says more about Bethenny 's character
> or lack thereof... No depth of emotional impact  of these bad calls she makes
> Why put someone on the spot like that... terrible judgment & why the daughter of
> Bethenny's lover would want to embarrass her mother in that manner is simply
> mean spirited & spiteful... keep your business behind closed doors..


That phone call was indefensible, and utterly pointless.  It proved nothing, other than B's poor judgment, impropriety, and overdramatic flair.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Its being reported that Jules isn't coming back or maybe demoted to a friend. Rumors are Carole won't be back either.  More interesting is the report that Bethenny won't be back after securing a "business centred spinoff"!   http://www.realitytea.com/2016/09/0...stein-not-returning-real-housewives-new-york/


----------



## Love Of My Life

CanuckBagLover said:


> Its being reported that Jules isn't coming back or maybe demoted to a friend. Rumors are Carole won't be back either.  More interesting is the report that Bethenny won't be back after securing a "business centred spinoff"!   http://www.realitytea.com/2016/09/0...stein-not-returning-real-housewives-new-york/



Au revoir to all of them...


----------



## La Comtesse

CanuckBagLover said:


> Its being reported that Jules isn't coming back or maybe demoted to a friend. Rumors are Carole won't be back either.*  More interesting is the report that Bethenny won't be back after securing a "business centred spinoff"!* http://www.realitytea.com/2016/09/0...stein-not-returning-real-housewives-new-york/


I really hope Bethenny won't be back in any capacity.  She is beyond painful to watch.  And judging from the comments on that article, not many people can stand to watch her.  Who in the world is going to watch her glorified infomercial?!  I suspect it will quickly go the way of her failed talk show.

I much rather watch Jules than Bethenny. She may have a few issues but seems like a kind person.


----------



## JNH14

It would be great if Beth and Carol didn't come back....they've become the evil twins, although Carole is the silent one.


----------



## La Comtesse

I agree JNH14.  Although right now, and through most of the reunion Carole looks like a trained lap dog backing up everything Bethenny says and does.  She looks ridiculous doing this.  Are they 13?


----------



## slang

Funny I see Dorinda and Luann backing up everything Jules says and even answering questions for her. Carole on the other hand has barely spoke??


----------



## Graw

I know who Bethany is?  Gossip Girl!  She hears all the rumors and constantly brings drama, yet when the sparks fly she walks away without a scratch.


----------



## mama13drama99

Carole should ask Bethaknee for some business advice and then buy stock in or start a toilet paper company cause all she does is wipe Bethaknee's A$$!

ETA: Correct errors


----------



## Graw

Why is Ramona supporting Bethanny's behavior in the Berkshires? Ramona literally said to Luann, not to go there when Luann mentioned its crass that Bethanny's boyfriend is amused by her slut shaming Lu.


----------



## Graw

mama13drama99 said:


> Carole should ass Bethaknee from some business advice and then buy stock in or start a toilet paper company cause all she does is wipe Bethaknee's A$$!


----------



## mama13drama99

slang said:


> Funny I see Dorinda and Luann backing up everything Jules says and even answering questions for her. Carole on the other hand has barely spoke??



I'm almost hesitant to quote you because we share similar opinions in the OC thread, but Carole does attempt to speak and actually gets her mousy words out but she's a pushover.  She's docile and has little courage against the others.  Which is why EYE believe that she hitched her wagon to Bethknee this season...because she knew that Bethknee would rip her to shreds in a "so why not join her since I can't beat her?" kinda way.  She has often during the show and the reunion inserted herself and comments to piggy back on Bethknee's and Ramona's against the others.  She reconciled with LuAnn and "let it go" and was "was happy for her", but at this reunion you can't tell. And yes she can and has the right to still hold a little resentment towards LuAnn, but she's trying to be cutthroat (it just miserably fails in comparison to the others)!

ETA-
1) Bethknee said that Thom and LuAnn have a lot in common, Carole, riding her lover's coattail and chimed in with "RIGHT!"  


And I promise I'm not stirring a pot with you, but I've been sitting back really watching Carole in particular.


----------



## slang

Luann is calling Sonja delusional with regards to Tom, but Lu is really the delusional one when it comes to him.
It really must be a horrible feeling, she knows what they are saying is not a lie but she so desperately wants to be married she is willing to fall into line with him and what he says


----------



## Longchamp

Youth is wasted on the young is not applicable to Lu.
she is acting delusional ignoring the red flags from Tom. 
One would think a woman of her age and robust past experiences could make a more educated and less emotional decision about Tom.  She sounds immature.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

After watching reunion #2, I am going to agree with Luann regarding Sonja. Per Sonja, she and Tom got together a total of five times. Five times over the ten years she said she knew him? That's not lovers. That's not even friends with benefits. More like a once every two year hook-up. Then she cries over losing her lover? Definitely delusional.

And Ramona's cell phone photo of her hand with Tom's drawing was pitiful.


----------



## Graw

When did Bethany become the spokesperson for all Jews?  The show and reunion is skewed in Bethanys favor.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Vanilla Bean said:


> After watching reunion #2, I am going to agree with Luann regarding Sonja. Per Sonja, she and Tom got together a total of five times. Five times over the ten years she said she knew him? That's not lovers. That's not even friends with benefits. More like a once every two year hook-up. Then she cries over losing her lover? Definitely delusional.
> 
> And Ramona's cell phone photo of her hand with Tom's drawing was pitiful.



Agree! You'd think that Sonja was sleeping with him on a regular basis and that they had something more substantial  the way she was carrying on about it.  I'm not buying that she was devastated about this either. I think what bothered her more was probably the actual rejection and the fact that her ego and pride were hurt more than anything else. If I were her I wouldn't have gone into great detail about their past sex life and I would have just stopped talking about it. It only makes her look bad. But I guess she needed a story line to remain relevant on the show? And Ramona showing that photo was beyond ridiculous. Was she serious with that? Lol


----------



## ExBagHag

This reunion special is something....

Bethenny is confused between what it means to be direct and what it means to be mean.  She is mean. 

Carole appears so dignified and people call her "classy."   I believe she's just void of much personality. 

Sonja is sweet and simple. 

Jules is sweet and simple. 

Dorinda I'm just not sure. 

LuAnn is desperate and I find nothing attractive about her.  She's just got too much masculine energy. 

Ramona is weird and too self-involved.


----------



## La Comtesse

Watching WWHL for more of the "Bethenny show" ...I love the response Bethenny gave when Michael Rappaport asked her when she knew she would use her phone to call her BF's daughter during the reunion.

She stutters, looks up and around several times, asks Andy  if she is being timed (lol) and gives a typical unconvincing response.


----------



## La Comtesse

Longchamp said:


> Youth is wasted on the young is not applicable to Lu.
> *she is acting delusional ignoring the red flags from Tom.
> One would think a woman of her age and robust past experiences could make a more educated and less emotional decision about Tom.*  She sounds immature.



It is strange.  I don't really understand her.  I don't think she is delusional (but maybe she is). She seems pretty "worldly" when it comes to the less traditional types of relationships, after all she hung around a lot of royals in Europe.  She had an open relationship for part of her past marriage (as she stated on the show).  I don't understand her desire or willingness to stay with Tom at all.  But there must be some reason.  I've heard some speculate she is using the relationship to stay on the show.  Not something that I would ever even consider, but who knows if it's true?

I couldn't believe that Tom was the one in the scene with Ramona and her friends from season 1!  I remember thinking what a creepy guy he was in that scene back then.  I can't believe Ramona agreed to out with him after that.


----------



## baghagg

La Comtesse said:


> Watching WWHL for more of the "Bethenny show" ...I love the response Bethenny gave when Michael Rappaport asked her when she knew she would use her phone to call her BF's daughter during the reunion.
> 
> She stutters, looks up and around several times, asks Andy  if she is being timed (lol) and gives a typical unconvincing response.


That's because the whole entire scene with Bethenny, Andy Cohen, Luanne and the phone call were all staged,  it appeared.  They were all in on it. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## La Comtesse

I wasn't paying too much attention to Andy's or Luann's reaction, but that phone call was so obviously staged and scripted.  Even Bethenny made mistakes in her response because she wasn't even listening to whatever whoever was on the other end of the line was saying.

On WWHL she quickly answered that the call was first planned "in the moment" then went on to stall and give some longer nonsensical answer, then proclaim how honest she is.


----------



## pjhm

Graw said:


> When did Bethany become the spokesperson for all Jews?
> Wondering same thing-outrageous statement--it's as if Bethenny thinks up "What is the meanest thing I could say right now; it doesn't even have to be true so long as it stings......?"


----------



## swags

Bethenny fake crying at the empty apartment scene was too much. Who has their own reactions recorded for something like that? I can't believe I used to like her in early seasons.


----------



## Grande Latte

What's the appeal of Tom? I think he has a bit of money, he's well connected in NY, and he has a certain lifestyle that Luann wants to be apart of. Luann is one of those women who never wants to be single, marries well and marries young, and hop onto the next eligible man ASAP. Don't we all know people like that in our lives?

TBH, I think they are quite suitable for one another.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Grande Latte said:


> What's the appeal of Tom? I think he has a bit of money, he's well connected in NY, and he has a certain lifestyle that Luann wants to be apart of. Luann is one of those women who never wants to be single, marries well and marries young, and hop onto the next eligible man ASAP. Don't we all know people like that in our lives?
> 
> TBH, I think they are quite suitable for one another.


I agree.
I say, let them be.  Both are adults, making adult decisions.  They aren't hurting anybody

Bethenny was on WWHL and I wanted to jump through the screen.  I like Andy for the most part, but I hate the way he acts with her.  I wanted so badly for someone to call in and ask about the text messages!  See if they cut the person off or just wouldn't answer it


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love is blind..as they say
LuAnn is so over the top she is not listening to any advice given about Tom.. She is rather defensive about
the comments made & Sonja slept with him 5 or 6 times over 10 years... that's not being "lovers" It sounds more like servicing
each other when there is no one left in the room... rather pathetic!!
Bethenny is not a "girl's girls by any stretch of the imagination.. She is a mean girl & strikes when the opportunity
presents itself.. She's always looking for someone to prey upon...


----------



## DC-Cutie

hotshot said:


> Love is blind..as they say
> LuAnn is so over the top she is not listening to any advice given about Tom.. She is rather defensive about
> the comments made & Sonja slept with him 5 or 6 times over 10 years... that's not being "lovers" It sounds more like servicing
> each other when there is no one left in the room... rather pathetic!!
> Bethenny is not a *"girl's girls by any stretch of the imagination.. She is a mean girl & strikes when the opportunity
> presents itself.. She's always looking for someone to prey upon.*..


 BINGO!  
As I've said before, she walks in a room looking for something to take a dig at, be it a person or something tangible.  I believe her upbringing probably had a lot to do with it, but you would think for Brynn's sake, she'd chill the eff out so that the cycle doesn't repeat


----------



## Sophie-Rose

DC-Cutie said:


> BINGO!
> As I've said before, she walks in a room looking for something to take a dig at, be it a person or something tangible.  I believe her upbringing probably had a lot to do with it, but you would think for Brynn's sake, she'd chill the eff out so that the cycle doesn't repeat



I know someone just like that! I go out of my way to avoid them!


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> BINGO!
> As I've said before, she walks in a room looking for something to take a dig at, be it a person or something tangible.  I believe her upbringing probably had a lot to do with it, but you would think for Brynn's sake, she'd chill the eff out so that the cycle doesn't repeat




Many of us have had a challenging upbringing. We all want to be better people especially when their
is a child or children involved & certainly don't want that cycle to be repeated especially when it
involves abuse (physical or emotional or both)
Bethenny does recognize at times that she has issues what she is doing about them is another story now.
Brynn is too young to undesrtand all of Bethenny's dysfunction, but she is an an environment where
it does exist.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Graw said:


> When did Bethany become the spokesperson for all Jews?  The show and reunion is skewed in Bethanys favor.



I like to think that even Andy was taken back by the sheer level of her nastiness but because she brings in the drama and he has an affinity towards her I guess it's going to continue being the Bethenny show.



hotshot said:


> Love is blind..as they say
> LuAnn is so over the top she is not listening to any advice given about Tom.. She is rather defensive about
> the comments made & Sonja slept with him 5 or 6 times over 10 years... that's not being "lovers" It sounds more like servicing
> each other when there is no one left in the room... rather pathetic!!
> *Bethenny is not a "girl's girls by any stretch of the imagination.. She is a mean girl & strikes when the opportunity
> presents itself.. She's always looking for someone to prey upon...*



At this point she's probably so used to preying upon people she can't stop herself from doing it and it kind of seems like she gets fulfillment from berating and belittling people. She is a miserable person. No amount of success, money or attention will ever change that.  She's always on the defensive and I don't think she is really capable of forming meaningful relationships with people.  She has her daughter of course but other than that I don't see Bethenny making any real positive changes in order to better herself.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cherrasaki said:


> I like to think that even Andy was taken back by the sheer level of her nastiness but because she brings in the drama and he has an affinity towards her I guess it's going to continue being the Bethenny show.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point she's probably so used to preying upon people she can't stop herself from doing it and it kind of seems like she gets fulfillment from berating and belittling people. She is a miserable person. No amount of success, money or attention will ever change that.  She's always on the defensive and I don't think she is really capable of forming meaningful relationships with people.  She has her daughter of course but other than that I don't see Bethenny making any real positive changes in order to better herself.



That would be sad because she is now engaged & she needs be able to get along better with women
You just can't life your life with just your partner & not have friends or social acquaintences
Since she has been a loner most of her life with no "female role models" in her life, she should want to not
repeat her history with Brynn & be a better example... she needs some counseling


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Funny how Bethanny can have an opinion on everyone's life but god forbid you say something about hers. She's a miserable human and that's why she bullies people, I wish someone would stand up to her and shut her down!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'd love to see the restrictions she had in place in order for her to return.  Like she can talk about everybody else's relationships, but her relationship with Jason = off limits.

If you can dish it, be ready to take it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jason... well that in itself would be very revealing to know more about the breakdown & breakup of that
marriage


----------



## JNH14

Graw said:


> I know who Bethany is?  Gossip Girl!  She hears all the rumors and constantly brings drama, yet when the sparks fly she walks away without a scratch.



Yep, because Andy is covering and protecting her a$$!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Andy Cohen just feeds more than the gossip he festers in it!


----------



## BabyK

Vanilla Bean said:


> After watching reunion #2, I am going to agree with Luann regarding Sonja. Per Sonja, she and Tom got together a total of five times. Five times over the ten years she said she knew him? That's not lovers. That's not even friends with benefits. More like a once every two year hook-up. Then she cries over losing her lover? Definitely delusional.
> 
> And Ramona's cell phone photo of her hand with Tom's drawing was pitiful.



I completely agree! Definitely not lovers!  I was surprised it was only 5x.  The way she seemed so heartbroken i thought it was like 50x.  Also if she was that heartbroken, why wasn't she sad or concerned when Tom was dating Ramona?  Why didn't she say anything to Ramona then about them being lovers?


----------



## Cherrasaki

swags said:


> Bethenny fake crying at the empty apartment scene was too much. Who has their own reactions recorded for something like that? I can't believe I used to like her in early seasons.



I was thinking the same thing. Those tears were so over the top and fake. If she did in fact feel anything about it, it was only because this was her first expensive apartment purchased with the skinny girl money she made, so from that aspect she probably was upset she had to let it go because of the divorce.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd love to see the restrictions she had in place in order for her to return.  Like she can talk about everybody else's relationships, but her relationship with Jason = off limits.
> 
> If you can dish it, be ready to take it.



Court order. She's not allowed to bad mouth him or show Brynn on show or social media. She has stating this in several interviews.


----------



## Sassys

Luann's constant defending Tom is so weird. Boggles my mind how desperate this woman is to get married. She told Bethenny at the season finale party, not to tell her anything else about Tom ever again and to butt out; yet she is crying on part 3 saying if you know something, you ladies better tell me.


----------



## swags

Is there any possibe.way Luanm could be in on this and call off the wedding for next seasons drama? Will she really marry someone that has been involved with and dragged thru the mud by her nasty castmates?


----------



## psulion08

Sassys said:


> Luann's constant defending Tom is so weird. Boggles my mind how desperate this woman is to get married. She told Bethenny at the season finale party, not to tell her anything else about Tom ever again and to butt out; yet she is crying on part 3 saying if you know something, you ladies better tell me.



We will see how much of Luann's crying reaction was for dramatic effect due to editing...I swear the shows do that A LOT with the housewives


----------



## Love Of My Life

swags said:


> Is there any possibe.way Luanm could be in on this and call off the wedding for next seasons drama? Will she really marry someone that has been involved with and dragged thru the mud by her nasty castmates?



Let's hope not... Bethenny, Ramona & Sonja wouldn't let her live down the I told you so's
LuAnn is starting a new chapter in her life... All this Tom nonsense should be put on the back burner
once she is married. She needs to leave the show & start hew new life.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I don't get Luanne's choice in him either but who knows what kind of arrangement they have and we don't really know what goes on between the two of them.  There must be something  though considering he bagged all three co-stars (Sonja, Ram and Lu). Luanne probably should of ran for the hills but for some reason she seems very into him.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cherrasaki said:


> I don't get Luanne's choice in him either but who knows what kind of arrangement they have and we don't really know what goes on between the two of them.  There must be something  though considering he bagged all three co-stars (Sonja, Ram and Lu). Luanne probably should of ran for the hills but for some reason she seems very into him.



Small circle of friends this is bound to happen
I remember Aviva's ex husband Harry was also involved with Sonja (engaged?) 
&LuAnn too


----------



## Sassys

hotshot said:


> *Small circle of friends this is bound to happen*
> I remember Aviva's ex husband Harry was also involved with Sonja (engaged?)
> &LuAnn too



LOL, my friends and I have never banged the same guy. We are all NYC girls.


----------



## beekmanhill

Cherrasaki said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Those tears were so over the top and fake. If she did in fact feel anything about it, it was only because this was her first expensive apartment purchased with the skinny girl money she made, so from that aspect she probably was upset she had to let it go because of the divorce.



I was expecting the fake hand trembling to accompany the fake sobbing.   How serendipitous that it was all filmed for the show.  No mention that it was Bryn's family home for what, about 6 years, and it would be so much better for Bryn's stability and school, etc to stay there with Jason on his weeks, within walking distance of Bethenny's new place.  Oh no, she had to wrest it from Jason to prove some point.  She is cold and greedy and selfish.   So sell it and throw an extra $5 mil in the bank; she still won't be happy.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I was expecting the fake hand trembling to accompany the fake sobbing.   How serendipitous that it was all filmed for the show.  No mention that it was Bryn's family home for what, about 6 years, and it would be so much better for Bryn's stability and school, etc to stay there with Jason on his weeks, within walking distance of Bethenny's new place.  Oh no, she had to wrest it from Jason to prove some point.  She is cold and greedy and selfish.   So sell it and throw an extra $5 mil in the bank; she still won't be happy.



LOL Brynn is 6 and she moved out when she was like two. I'm sure Brynn saw mommy and daddy fighting like crazy in that place.

Yes, the video tape cry session was weird and fake, but I wouldn't want to stay there either. I get what she meant, by it felt wrong to be there. IMO, she worked so hard to get where she is, and that apartment was her first purchase (a gift to herself for her accomplishments), and Jason has the nerve to try and take that from her. I don't care what you Bethenny haters say, Jason has no rights to her money she worked for and that apartment. Yes, I would say the same thing if the money was Jason's. That money doesn't not belong to him. Doesn't matter if he had to put up with her craziness; she did not force him to marry her.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> LOL, my friends and I have never banged the same guy. We are all NYC girls.



I was thinking the same thing. It's one thing if they lived in some small town with one traffic light BUT this is NYC we are talking about!
I live in a big city (not as large as NYC, but larger then most US cities) and I've never slept or dated the same guy as a friend.
The other thing is, maybe these ladies didn't know about each other but Tom knew when Dorinda suggested dating Lu that she would be the 3rd lady from that show he's been associated with...


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It's one thing if they lived in some small town with one traffic light BUT this is NYC we are talking about!
> I live in a big city (not as large as NYC, but larger then most US cities) and I've never slept or dated the same guy as a friend.
> The other thing is, maybe these ladies didn't know about each other but Tom knew when Dorinda suggested dating Lu that she would be the 3rd lady from that show he's been associated with...



Oh, Tom is definitely up to no good and suspect (besides getting caught cheating). To much of a damn coincidence this man dates 3 women from the same tv show.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sassys said:


> LOL, my friends and I have never banged the same guy. We are all NYC girls.



There are girls who know the "girl code"...
First rule if you want to keep your girlfrends, you don't bang the same guy.
These girls forgot the first rule...


----------



## Sassys

hotshot said:


> There are girls who know the "girl code"...
> First rule if you want to keep your girlfrends, you don't bang the same guy.
> These girls forgot the first rule...



Yep!! We also have a rule, even if you like a guy, but never date him (he is not interested in you, but is interested in your friend), he is off limits, unless the girl who liked him, gives you her blessing.


----------



## Prufrock613

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree.
> I say, let them be.  Both are adults, making adult decisions.  They aren't hurting anybody
> 
> Bethenny was on WWHL and I wanted to jump through the screen.  I like Andy for the most part, but I hate the way he acts with her.  I wanted so badly for someone to call in and ask about the text messages!  See if they cut the person off or just wouldn't answer it


I'm so sick of the BF + AC friendship- the entire reunion show circles back to her.  Does Andy have ownership in her company?!?  It's clear who runs the roost at RHONY!


----------



## Prufrock613

Dear Dennis Shields,

Ha ha, the joke is on you!

Regards, 
Jason Hoppy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Prufrock613 said:


> Dear Dennis Shields,
> 
> Ha ha, the joke is on you!
> 
> Regards,
> Jason Hoppy



1000%


----------



## Prufrock613

Graw said:


> When did Bethany become the spokesperson for all Jews?  The show and reunion is skewed in Bethanys favor.


Thank you!  WTH?  She must wear all of the hats...mother, divorcee, entrepreneur, shunned by mother...and now spokesperson of the Jews.



slang said:


> Luann is calling Sonja delusional with regards to Tom, but Lu is really the delusional one when it comes to him.
> It really must be a horrible feeling, she knows what they are saying is not a lie but she so desperately wants to be married she is willing to fall into line with him and what he says



I'm figuring she's going to get married, enjoy the R&R and perks and go about like she's always wanted to.  Yes, I agree she comes off looking like a complete fool.



Longchamp said:


> Youth is wasted on the young is not applicable to Lu.
> she is acting delusional ignoring the red flags from Tom.
> One would think a woman of her age and robust past experiences could make a more educated and less emotional decision about Tom.  She sounds immature.



She sounds like a 15 year old defending this DB.



Vanilla Bean said:


> After watching reunion #2, I am going to agree with Luann regarding Sonja. Per Sonja, she and Tom got together a total of five times. Five times over the ten years she said she knew him? That's not lovers. That's not even friends with benefits. More like a once every two year hook-up. Then she cries over losing her lover? Definitely delusional.
> 
> And Ramona's cell phone photo of her hand with Tom's drawing was pitiful.



This really disappointed me.  I was thinking she meant multiple times a month.

Tom wouldn't even register as Flavor of the Month Club.



swags said:


> Bethenny fake crying at the empty apartment scene was too much. Who has their own reactions recorded for something like that? I can't believe I used to like her in early seasons.


I used to really like her, too.  She's gone waaaay too far with her holier than thou crap.  She says she doesn't give 2 effs, but calls her lover's daughter, on TV (I'm sure it was rehearsed, but let's keep some decorum)!  I hope Jill Shields gets a pretty penny over this nonsense.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sassys said:


> Yep!! We also have a rule, even if you like a guy, but never date him (he is not interested in you, but is interested in your friend), he is off limits, unless the girl who liked him, gives you her blessing.



That is how it should be, but these girls play by different set of rules!!
And Sonja just got scorched!!!


----------



## Cherrasaki

hotshot said:


> Small circle of friends this is bound to happen
> I remember Aviva's ex husband was also involved with Sonja *( didn't he ask to marry her)



Even in a small circle of friends Tom having slept with and dated three friends is excessive and highly suspect.  I don't understand how Luanne is okay with knowing he slept with Sonja and also dated and came close to sleeping with crazy Ramona too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cherrasaki said:


> Even in a small circle of friends Tom having slept with and dated three friends is excessive and highly suspect.  I don't understand how Luanne is okay with knowing he slept with Sonja and also dated and came close to sleeping with crazy Ramona too.



LuAnn has a very different sensibility about all of this. She is overlooking an awful lot for the sake of "love" & perhaps
some of her relationships might be in question due to these circumstances.
I bet if she gets married there will be a whole new circle of friends. Don't think she will be comfy in the presence
of her hubby's ex lover & could have been lover...
I know LuAnn is very "open minded" but this can't be good for her... & perhaps too 
tempting for the girls


----------



## Longchamp

So tired of B blaming her behaviors on her childhood. 
Many have had rough periods in childhood and moved on to be healthy adults. Why can't that shrink of hers teach her some coping skills? 
So glad Jason kept his mouth shut. I'm sure he knew B couldn't.


----------



## Longchamp

The shut shaming these girls throw out is sad. Couldn't be friends with any of them.


----------



## JNH14

Still chuckling about Sonja saying she and Tom were lovers...having sex five times in 10 years?  That's pitiful if you were "lovers"...


----------



## Longchamp

Watching the self destruction of what were healthy adults and families through all these reality shows.


----------



## La Comtesse

Longchamp said:


> *So tired of B blaming her behaviors on her childhood. *
> Many have had rough periods in childhood and moved on to be healthy adults.* Why can't that shrink of hers teach her some coping skills?
> So glad Jason kept his mouth shut.* I'm sure he knew B couldn't.



Her behavior is just so over-the-top that I am beginning to question how bad her childhood was. (She doesn't seem very trustworthy to me at this point).  I never did question it until her recent crazy bad behavior.  But she seems to use it (her alleged terrible childhood) and fake crying to get sympathy when it suits her, after her atrocious behavior.  I always thought she tried to manipulate her therapist (in her marriage show).  I doubt she was trying to better herself.  It seems like it was all for the show.  She seems like a classic narcissist. It's always me,me,me with her.  I bet she would fire/stop seeing a therapist in a heartbeat if they told her there was anything wrong with her behavior.  

She also seems to always need to be with a man.  I think it makes her look very insecure.  But I doubt she will ever have a successful long-term relationship.  I know we don't really know her or Jason.  But from what I have seen (covered int the media) he continually took the high road (and the best interest of his daughter) and she continually took the low road during the divorce proceedings.  It seems she used every opportunity she could (on her failed talk show or whenever she was on TV) to bad mouth her ex.  You would think she would have refrained if for no other reason than her daughter's best interest.  Jason never said a word.


----------



## Longchamp

Longchamp said:


> The shut shaming these girls throw out is sad. Couldn't be friends with any of them.


OOps meant slut shaming.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

JNH14 said:


> Still chuckling about Sonja saying she and Tom were lovers...having sex five times in 10 years?  That's pitiful if you were "lovers"...



I can't help but feel sorry for Sonja... She's delusional, and stuck in the past! She can't seem to let go of the life she once had and it's painful to watch!!
She's also desperate for love but goes about it the wrong way!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Court order. She's not allowed to bad mouth him or show Brynn on show or social media. She has stating this in several interviews.



SHE isn't allowed. But other cast members aren't part of that order.  Because at the reunion last year Carol made a comment and Bethenny just sat there.  I think the commentary came from Bethenny and carol carried it out to avoid violating the court order. 

That's why I'm curious what restrictions she had in place on bravo as a stipulation for her return.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> SHE isn't allowed. But other cast members aren't part of that order.  Because at the reunion last year Carol made a comment and Bethenny just sat there.  I think the commentary came from Bethenny and carol carried it out to avoid violating the court order.
> 
> That's why I'm curious what restrictions she had in place on bravo as a stipulation for her return.


She might have a court order to not explicitly bad mouth Jason but it did not stop her from alluding anyways. 
Who do you all think that she was talking about when she made that last toast?


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> She might have a court order to not explicitly bad mouth Jason but it did not stop her from alluding anyways.
> Who do you all think that she was talking about when she made that last toast?


Ok!!!!! She was def talking about him. Referring to 'stealing'.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

JNH14 said:


> Still chuckling about Sonja saying she and Tom were lovers...having sex five times in 10 years?  That's pitiful if you were "lovers"...



I am not defending Tom - he seems highly suspect - but  Lu's version of the story about Sonja and Ramona's relationship with Tom seem to hold up.  First, Sonja and Tom were friends with benefits, then she upgraded him to lovers and now at the reunion "we had sex 5 times over ten years" I don't think that even qualifies as friends with benefits.   Ramona's story is similar - she went out with him multiple times at first (and has the little drawing on her hand to prove it - what is she 9 years old? and she could have done it herself too so it doesn't mean or prove anything - it just seems highly suspect to save that photo and whip it out at the reunion to discredit Lu); but then her story keeps changing and gets downgraded too - I believe Lu when she says Ramona only went out with Tom a couple of times before they met.

As I said, I'm not defending Tom, but these women greatly aggrandized their involvement with Tom and I think really put Lu through a lot of unnecessary grief.  Maybe Lu knew that was how they would react, and that's why she didn't tell anyone. Or more cynically the producers found out about Ramona's and Sonja's connection to Tom and encouraged them to play it up for the drama (watching too much UNReal!)

I also think Lu is very territorial when it comes to her men.  

It will be interesting to see whether she gets married.  I think her pride is at stake right now - so there is no way she is call off the wedding at this moment. But later on... she might find an excuse.

If she does marry Tom, I hope we don't end up seeing a lot of him on next season (assuming Lu is back).  He does seem sleazy.


----------



## slang

Tom is a snake, Lu knows it. She's trying to save face the best she can


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> She might have a court order to not explicitly bad mouth Jason but it did not stop her from alluding anyways.
> Who do you all think that she was talking about when she made that last toast?



She made so many jabs at him this season without mentioning him by name.   Remember the Con Ed bill?  It was outrageous.  If I were Jason, I don't think I could have held back from blabbing to the tabloids about her, maybe through a friend or something.   He must have stories and stories.


----------



## kemilia

slang said:


> Tom is a snake, Lu knows it. She's trying to save face the best she can


She's looking pretty pitiful with the smirks too. But it gives me good reason to bwah-ha-ha at my TV while sipping my glass of wine. 

And I may have missed this but what the heck is up with Carol's dress? Sister wife? Little House on the Prairie?


----------



## Graw

*http://www.tmz.com/
Jules Wainstein* got some good news in divorce court Thursday -- her estranged husband has to fork over $10,000 per month, but he's already warning her he can't afford it. 

The '*Real Housewives of NY*' star and her ex, *Michael*, were in an NYC court when the judge ordered him to pay the $10k for spousal and child support. She had requested $25k a month.

Michael immediately cried poverty -- his attorney says his client doesn't have any income and his credit cards have been frozen ... so he doesn't think he'll be able to make the payments.

The judge wasn't swayed. First payment's due Sept. 30. 

As for custody -- both children will stay with Jules at least until the *nasty divorce battle*plays out.





swags said:


> Bethenny fake crying at the empty apartment scene was too much. Who has their own reactions recorded for something like that? I can't believe I used to like her in early seasons.



Why was she/ someone else filming her with a cell phone.  She is obsessed with filming her life.  



Cherrasaki said:


> I don't get Luanne's choice in him either but who knows what kind of arrangement they have and we don't really know what goes on between the two of them.  There must be something  though considering he bagged all three co-stars (Sonja, Ram and Lu). Luanne probably should of ran for the hills but for some reason she seems very into him.



Luann likes being the chosen one.  Something to hold over the other women. 



Sassys said:


> Yep!! We also have a rule, even if you like a guy, but never date him (he is not interested in you, but is interested in your friend), he is off limits, unless the girl who liked him, gives you her blessing.


Exactly! 



CanuckBagLover said:


> I am not defending Tom - he seems highly suspect - but  Lu's version of the story about Sonja and Ramona's relationship with Tom seem to hold up.
> 
> If she does marry Tom, I hope we don't end up seeing a lot of him on next season (assuming Lu is back).  He does seem sleazy.


Why does Luann need to be on the show for Tom to appear?  He was filmed on the show before her and if he is woos Bethanny, Jules, Carol or Dorinda he might return without Luann.  Another possibility is for Andy to cast whomever he is dating at the time of filming, considering he only dates rich women.


----------



## millivanilli

Sassys said:


> Yep!! We also have a rule, even if you like a guy, but never date him (he is not interested in you, but is interested in your friend), he is off limits, unless the girl who liked him, gives you her blessing.


Exactly! Over here: same rule.


----------



## millivanilli

yeah but couldn't it be that the houswives got a muzzle not saying the truth? 5 times in 10 years, that is... well... there is no word for it. I simply do not believe it.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok!!!!! She was def talking about him. Referring to 'stealing'.


And bad mouthing his parents.


----------



## Longchamp

millivanilli said:


> yeah but couldn't it be that the houswives got a muzzle not saying the truth? 5 times in 10 years, that is... well... there is no word for it. I simply do not believe it.


I was thinking the same thing.  Sonja might have kept the 0 off the number 5 so as not to embarrass either of them.
I know I would if I was in the same situation.


----------



## millivanilli

Longchamp said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Sonja might have kept the 0 off the number 5 so as not to embarrass either of them.
> I know I would if I was in the same situation.


Yes, I thought that too. I would have cut it down as well - as if she says " 50 times or so" (what makes 5 times a year) it would sound ... well...

It is like the magical number 8 all of us give as an answer asked about their "partners" they had in their lifes. 5 if you are under 40.

By "partners" I mean persons you saw naked and so on.


----------



## Longchamp

millivanilli said:


> Yes, I thought that too. I would have cut it down as well - as if she says " 50 times or so" (what makes 5 times a year) it would sound ... well...
> 
> It is like the magical number 8 all of us give as an answer asked about their "partners" they had in their lifes. 5 if you are under 40.
> 
> By "partners" I mean persons you saw naked and so on.



I love this answer !  I never knew there was a magical number 8 or if I saw you naked that counts as a partner.
Please, I'm just joshing with you, but you made my day with this !


----------



## millivanilli

hahhaa  just go on joshing, I like that


----------



## pjhm

kemilia said:


> She's looking pretty pitiful with the smirks too. But it gives me good reason to bwah-ha-ha at my TV while sipping my glass of wine.
> 
> And I may have missed this but what the heck is up with Carol's dress? Sister wife? Little House on the Prairie?


Yes, thought it was atrocious attire -- but I have noticed she isn't in to fashion at all, wears the same 1990's vintage Chanel camera bag in every scene.


----------



## slang

kemilia said:


> She's looking pretty pitiful with the smirks too. But it gives me good reason to bwah-ha-ha at my TV while sipping my glass of wine.
> 
> And I may have missed this but what the heck is up with Carol's dress? Sister wife? Little House on the Prairie?



Dress is Alexander McQueen S/S16


----------



## La Comtesse

limom said:


> *She might have a court order to not explicitly bad mouth Jason but it did not stop her from alluding anyways. *
> Who do you all think that she was talking about when she made that last toast?



Exactly!  It's almost all she does when she is on air anywhere.  I don't know how any man in his right mind would want any type of relationship with her after seeing this.

I'm going to try to refrain from watching any show she is on in the future.  NY would have been so much better this season without her on it.



beekmanhill said:


> *She made so many jabs at him this season without mentioning him by name.*   Remember the Con Ed bill?  It was outrageous.*  If I were Jason, I don't think I could have held back from blabbing to the tabloids about her, maybe through a friend or something.   He must have stories and stories.*



It is totally outrageous.  And Jason behaved like a true gentlemen, not saying a word.  I am sure he did so for his daughter.  Bethenny did not seem to take her daughter into consideration one bit with the things she has said publicly about her father. 



Longchamp said:


> And bad mouthing his parents.


She was so horrible to his parents on her dumb marriage show.  What was the name?  Happily ever after or something?  Oh, the irony.  I think she is such a miserable person, it makes her furious to see anyone else happy.

She seemed to date a lot of wealthy banker-types and then alternate with younger, much better looking men.  I wonder if she selected Jason to get pregnant by because she figured she could railroad him into getting her way when things went south.  The banker types wouldn't just let her walk all over them.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> *es Wainstein* got some good news in divorce court Thursday -- her estranged husband has to fork over $10,000 per month, but he's already warning her he can't afford it.
> 
> The '*Real Housewives of NY*' star and her ex, *Michael*, were in an NYC court when the judge ordered him to pay the $10k for spousal and child support. She had requested $25k a month.
> 
> Michael immediately cried poverty -- his attorney says his client doesn't have any income and his credit cards have been frozen ... so he doesn't think he'll be able to make the payments.
> 
> The judge wasn't swayed. First payment's due Sept. 30.
> 
> As for custody -- both children will stay with Jules at least until the *nasty divorce battle*plays out.



More update on Jules divorce - apparently the Judge lifting the restraining order Jules had against Michael and Michael is moving back into their home - they are sharing it - apparently the home has 4 levels (I wonder if one level is his office - and that's why) its not made explicitly clear.  Somehow they are expect to share.  There have also been rumors that Michael's girlfriend is pregnant but don't know if there is any truth to that

http://www.realitytea.com/2016/09/09/michael-wainstein-moves-back-jules-wainstein-divorce-details/


----------



## Love Of My Life

[( UOTE="CanuckBagLover, post: 30611594, member: 427341"]More update on Jules divorce - apparently the Judge lifting the restraining order Jules had against Michael and Michael is moving back into their home - they are sharing it - apparently the home has 4 levels (I wonder if one level is his office - and that's why) its not made explicitly clear.  Somehow they are expect to share.  There have also been rumors that Michael's girlfriend is pregnant but don't know if there is any truth to that

http://www.realitytea.com/2016/09/09/michael-wainstein-moves-back-jules-wainstein-divorce-details/[/QUOTE]

He will be living on the 2nd floor & Jules & the kids on the 3rd & 4th floor
Jules wanted $25,000 per month court allowing $10,000
Michael pleading poverty & wants the nanny to buy food for the kids becaues Jules doesn't
give them proper meals
Interesting Jules lawyer is the same lawyer that Bethenny used in her divorce from Jason Hoppy
(Had a problem with the link, sorry)


----------



## Graw

If he has to pay, he might move in his "pregnant" girlfriend that drama might get Jules back on the show.  I hope she gets it together for her kids.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I never, ever thought I would come to dislike Bethenny.   Such a shame.


----------



## JNH14

bagnshoofetish said:


> I never, ever thought I would come to dislike Bethenny.   Such a shame.



There's absolutely nothing about her that's redeeming...she's just a mean girl, and everything is about her.


----------



## RueMonge

pjhm said:


> Yes, thought it was atrocious attire -- but I have noticed she isn't in to fashion at all, wears the same 1990's vintage Chanel camera bag in every scene.



I think Carole's outfit was a miss considering how dressed up everyone else usually gets for this. That dress is quirky. 
But I think it's refreshing that she carries her Chanel often.  It's lovely and it suits her.


----------



## caitlin1214

I ended up fast-forwarding the Bethenney parts. That's how I plan on watching it next week, too.


----------



## lucywife

pjhm said:


> Yes, thought it was atrocious attire -- but I have noticed she isn't in to fashion at all, wears the same 1990's vintage Chanel camera bag in every scene.


 I loved the dress, but not on Carole. 
Ramona completely lost her mind with that photo evidence on her phone, her and Bethenny's screaming over each other about Tom's indiscretions like it has anything to do with them, Sonja's pouting about her lost "lover", pathetic and unnecessary.  Bethenny's slut shaming LuAnn is cringeworthy and she really cares way too much. I don't know how anyone can be bothered with this nonsense.


----------



## La Comtesse

lucywife said:


> I loved the dress, but not on Carole.
> *Ramona completely lost her mind with that photo evidence on her phone, her and Bethenny's screaming over each other about Tom's indiscretions like it has anything to do with them*, Sonja's pouting about her lost "lover", pathetic and unnecessary.  Bethenny's slut shaming LuAnn is cringeworthy and she really cares way too much. I don't know how anyone can be bothered with this nonsense.


Ramona's picture evidence was funny.  I can't take Bethenny's angry screaming all the time.  I used to like to watch the show for the humor it provided.  Bethenny made it just painful to watch with her antics.  I suspect the reason it was so bad this season is because she was a producer.  Even though I used to sometimes cringe at Luann for being condescending, the comic relief she, Sonja and Ramona provided in the past was priceless.  I hope they can get rid of the toxic caste member(s) and make it the comic relief it used to be.  

The only story lines they had this season were Tom  and Bethenny's fibroids.


----------



## beekmanhill

I laughed on WWHL when Bethenny claimed that Jules was a bad representative for Jewish people, using as an example asking the nanny to stand in line for her at a sample sale.

Bethenny herself ordered a minion to stand in line for her at the Isabel Marant H&M sale (I think she tweeted this), asked a male assistant to go bra shopping for her (on the show), and asked two lackeys to hold the pee bucket for her on her wedding day (on the show).   She has a short memory.


----------



## swags

Bethenny thinks Lu is a cockroach? B is more of a cockroach in my opinion. She wants to drag Luann through the mud about her relationship, I don't buy that hers is hearts and flowers.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/bethenny-frankel-talks-feud-luann-214900145.html


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bethenny is a toxic personality... She is a successful businesswoman but she doesn't know how to be a "friend"
she is unfiltered, a mean girl & not so sure as to what kind of "mother" she is with behavior as she has exhibited.
SHe loves her daughter not questioning that but what kind of a role model is she for this young daughter
that is in her life &how her behavior will affect her in later years.
Wonder what Hannah, Avery, Noelle & Victoria think about their mother's behavior & actions
(don't remember Sonja's daughter name & Jules children are too young)
& how they treat & speak about their so called  friends & castmates


----------



## lulilu

I know Beth still has some supporters (she retweets them) but I have seem mostly highly negative things written about her.  I am sure she is reading these various site comments too.  How can she continue to maintain this defiant negative attitude.  No self-reflection at all?


----------



## JNH14

Beth is a narcissist....she thinks everyone likes her.  She couldn't care less what people say about her as she's a legend in her own mind. I hope Jason and his family are keeping the daughter balanced in life.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lulilu said:


> I know Beth still has some supporters (she retweets them) but I have seem mostly highly negative things written about her.  I am sure she is reading these various site comments too.  How can she continue to maintain this defiant negative attitude.  No self-reflection at all?




Guess no self-reflection at all perhaps because she doesn't think its important enough to turn around.
If you don't love yourself how an you love someone else?
If you don't have self esteem/confidence than perhaps this behavior is how you function because that
is all you know or have learned & it has gotten you through life as of the moment..


----------



## rockhollow

hotshot said:


> Guess no self-reflection at all perhaps because she doesn't think its important enough to turn around.
> If you don't love yourself how an you love someone else?
> If you don't have self esteem/confidence than perhaps this behavior is how you function because that
> is all you know or have learned & it has gotten you through life as of the moment..



I think all these points apply to normal people, but sadly not Bethanny.
Somehow, Beth has become so delusional, that she truly believes the crap that she spouts.
And with her becoming so wealthy, she's been able to surround herself with 'yes' people, so that no one ever question the 'Mighty Bethany'
I'm sure Bethany believes her tag line, and that she is the 'true teller'.

And looks what happens when you try to challenge 'Bethany's Truth'.
I can image the things she says about Jason and his family off screen - it must be brutal!


----------



## LaAgradecida

Bethenny's internal misery is really showing on her haggard face.

What's that saying about ridden hard and put up wet???


----------



## Cherrasaki

lulilu said:


> I know Beth still has some supporters (she retweets them) but I have seem mostly highly negative things written about her.  I am sure she is reading these various site comments too.  How can she continue to maintain this defiant negative attitude.  No self-reflection at all?



Hard to believe this vile narcissist can still have many fans/supporters.  She was insufferable to watch this past season and also on the reunion show. She deserves all of the negativity and criticisim she is getting right now. But I don't think she will change.  I think she greatly overestimates her own popularity and contribution to the show and will continue to act like an insufferable jerk.

And what has she done to her face??? ^^^


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> I think all these points apply to normal people, but sadly not Bethanny.
> Somehow, Beth has become so delusional, that she truly believes the crap that she spouts.
> And with her becoming so wealthy, she's been able to surround herself with 'yes' people, so that no one ever question the 'Mighty Bethany'
> I'm sure Bethany believes her tag line, and that she is the 'true teller'.
> 
> And looks what happens when you try to challenge 'Bethany's Truth'.
> I can image the things she says about Jason and his family off screen - it must be brutal!
> 
> View attachment 3463529


EWW! She looks awful


----------



## JNH14

Did you notice her product placement in the photo? Always working an angle for her Skinny Girl...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Botox round her jawline & her makeup artist said by placing her false eyelashes on her the way she
did, they would make her eyes look more wide open
Personally, thought she looked very hard...


----------



## Graw

Why is she still talking about Luann?  Sitting in front of a few SG bottles for an exclusive interview!  The woman is smart!  Why can't she be nice?

She said her daughter asked if she could meet her mother.  B then called her mother who she has not spoken to for years and is setting up a meeting!  What is going to happen when her daughter asks her to apologize to Luann, Kelly, Sonja and Jason! 



swags said:


> Bethenny thinks Lu is a cockroach? B is more of a cockroach in my opinion. She wants to drag Luann through the mud about her relationship, I don't buy that hers is hearts and flowers.
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/bethenny-frankel-talks-feud-luann-214900145.html


She has Lu on the brain. 



lulilu said:


> I know Beth still has some supporters (she retweets them) but I have seem mostly highly negative things written about her.  I am sure she is reading these various site comments too.  How can she continue to maintain this defiant negative attitude.  No self-reflection at all?


None at all.



JNH14 said:


> Beth is a narcissist....she thinks everyone likes her.  She couldn't care less what people say about her as she's a legend in her own mind. I hope Jason and his family are keeping the daughter balanced in life.


Jason's parents and probably wondering how Jason married her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> Why is she still talking about Luann?  Sitting in front of a few SG bottles for an exclusive interview!  The woman is smart!  Why can't she be nice?
> 
> She said her daughter asked if she could meet her mother.  B then called her mother who she has not spoken to for years and is setting up a meeting!  What is going to happen when her daughter asks her to apologize to Luann, Kelly, Sonja and Jason!
> 
> 
> She has Lu on the brain.
> 
> 
> None at all.
> 
> 
> Jason's parents and probably wondering how Jason married her.



Wasn't the reunion taped months ago? Has Bethenny taken her daughter to see her mother? Does anyone know?  I'm skeptical it will ever happen.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

LaAgradecida said:


> Bethenny's internal misery is really showing on her haggard face.
> 
> What's that saying about ridden hard and put up wet???



That's her promo photo for SkinnyGirl jerky.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> Wasn't the reunion taped months ago? Has Bethenny taken her daughter to see her mother? Does anyone know?  I'm skeptical it will ever happen.


It will be on your tv next season.


----------



## horse17

I cant believe what they have done to her face......her features,  eyes, jaw, etc..were so bold....and so unattractive that I didn't think it was possible to fix......


----------



## limom

hotshot said:


> Botox round her jawline & her makeup artist said by placing her false eyelashes on her the way she
> did, they would make her eyes look more wide open
> Personally, thought she looked very hard...


Interestingly enough, Dr Doris Day mentioned Frankel's botox procedure in Allure Magazine this month.
I am having a hard time believing that Botox modified her bone structure


----------



## luckylove

horse17 said:


> I cant believe what they have done to her face......her features,  eyes, jaw, etc..were so bold....and so unattractive that I didn't think it was possible to fix......



She claims the jaw was altered simply through botox; I have my doubts about that...


----------



## guccimamma

that haircut makes me think of nancy ******, who looks great for a woman in her (70s?)


----------



## Graw

JNH14 said:


> Did you notice her product placement in the photo? Always working an angle for her Skinny Girl...



Always 



limom said:


> It will be on your tv next season.



Exactly!  As if Andy is going to miss B reunion with her mother after 15 years?  As if B wouldn't film it?


----------



## JNH14

She said on WWHL the other night that she has not taken her daughter to see her mother yet.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yeah, make a little girl wait six months to meet her grandma for the first time so that B can cry on TV again.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm liking Dorinda more with seeing her on the reunion.
I loved her comment after watching her taped section, when Andy asked her what she thought and her answer was something like 'don't tell Dorinda anything!'
She knew she was always stirring the pot, and kind of liked it.

Her continued defence of Julianne is nice to see. I remember the 'menopause' comments. What I didn't realize then was how much younger she was from some of the ladies. I loved that Dorinda didn't seem to mind saying they were old enough to be her mom, and Carole looked pissed about it - made me laugh. And with all the screaming that seems to go on at the reunion, it was nice to have a laugh.


----------



## JNH14

I like Dorinda the most even though she's the pot stirrer...she seems like a fun person to hang out with!


----------



## Grande Latte

Dorinda's cool. She knows what to say, how to say it, and when. Of all the housewives, I think she's the most cerebral and the least delusional. She's actually quite intelligent.


----------



## Graw

Grande Latte said:


> Dorinda's cool. She knows what to say, how to say it, and when. Of all the housewives, I think she's the most cerebral and the least delusional. She's actually quite intelligent.



She is portrayed as real, cultured and intelligent.  She is not mean, snarky or negative unless a HW confronts her.


----------



## La Comtesse

limom said:


> Interestingly enough, Dr Doris Day mentioned Frankel's botox procedure in Allure Magazine this month.
> *I am having a hard time believing that Botox modified her bone structure*





luckylove said:


> *She claims the jaw was altered simply through botox; I have my doubts about that.*..



My thoughts exactly.  While I am a bit plastic surgery/botox naive, I have a very hard time believing something that paralyzes your muscles can reduce bone to that extent.  Her jaw looks like it has been reduced by half!  I know people with TMJ who have had surgery for it and their jaw was not reduced to the point of Bethenny's!  I would love to hear a plastic surgeon give his/her thoughts on this.  Bethenny claimed (I think on WWHL) to not have had any recent plastic surgeries, but many posters mentioned her nose and jaw look much smaller and her eyes look more open.  

She also never mentions her very obvious breast implants when she is questioned about plastic surgery.  When she was crying about her fibroids and not knowing whether she had a living will, I wondered how she got through her obvious plastic surgeries without one.


----------



## La Comtesse

Graw said:


> She is portrayed as real, cultured and intelligent.  She is not mean, snarky or negative unless a HW confronts her.



I loved Dorinda last season.  I still like her, but think she stirred the pot a little too much this season.  And those cocaine allegations really made me question her judgment.  When she had a few angry outbursts lasts season (when confronted/provoked) on their trip, I just thought it was emotion and one drink too many.  Now I wonder if it was drug-fueled.

Amazing how Bethenny gets away with airing everyone's dirty laundry but no one gets a chance to air hers.


----------



## chowlover2

Vanilla Bean said:


> That's her promo photo for SkinnyGirl jerky.


I die!


----------



## beekmanhill

Grande Latte said:


> Dorinda's cool. She knows what to say, how to say it, and when. Of all the housewives, I think she's the most cerebral and the least delusional. She's actually quite intelligent.


I like Dorinda too.  Her late husband was very prominent in intellectual fields.   I also like that she spends the summer in the Berkshires and not with the other harpies in the Hamptons.   It probably gives her a better perspective on life.   I'd like to see more of her daughter, even though what little we saw showed her as a PITA.   Maybe she's matured!


----------



## slang

I used to like Dorinda but now I really can't stand her. I went off her last year when she was sloppy drunk in T&C and kept picking fights with Heather,  her real personality came out - and she's quite nasty!
Dorinda is lucky the ladies don't blab her issues because i bet she's a mess off camera. I bet Heather knows a lot about her (both being from the Berkshires) but never brought anything up - which is more than you can say about Dorinda who is such a big mouth couldn't keep a secret if her life depended on it.
I completely believe the rumours of her drug use, the ladies were very kind to shut down that talk at the reunion although their faces said it all when Sonja confirmed Dorinda does drugs. Dorinda's reaction to try and blame John was telling - when the drugs got brought up she said something like "if you know something about John let me know" - knowing full well they were talking about her, not John. Now she is doing interviews blasting Sonja, but has never denied the drug use, she just keeps saying - look at Sonja. Funny how not one of the cast members including Dorinda's "friends" (Lu, Jules, Ramona) have come out to say that what Sonja said was wrong - because they all know she is a druggie.
I also don't like that she excluded Sonja from the Berkshires (she was the only one to exclude anyone from a trip this year), she should have excluded Bethenny of she was worried about them fighting. She said it was because Sonja drinks too much but Dorinda is a SLOPPY MESS when she parties, slurring her words, fighting - she's just as bad as Sonja in that respect....


----------



## bagnshoofetish

JNH14 said:


> There's absolutely nothing about her that's redeeming...she's just a mean girl, and everything is about her.



I think the crowning blow for me was when she said, "I can do whatever I want!" implying
she can say/do anything but others cannot.  What happened to her?  Does she really believe money & success makes her untouchable?  I think shes unraveling quite frankly.  Shes going to end up with zero friends and tarnish her brand.  I used to buy her popcorn but now I don't even want to look at the box.  If she was a savvy business person like she claims she is she should know all this.  I predict a pretty severe professional downfall coming soon.


----------



## Deco

I enjoy watching Dorinda.  I like how she speaks, and she generally has a good heart, when she acts with purpose as opposed to compulsion or substances.  But she's one I'd stay the hell away from in real life, or only tell her things I intend to broadcast to the world.  I have zero tolerance and respect for loose lips.  She also comes unhinged very easily over no big deal.  I think I remember her saying that she's very sensitive.  That's another thing I find tiresome and go out of my way to avoid. 

Ramona's bottom-heavy hair is unflattering.


----------



## slang

Dorinda's behaviour was bizarre at her Berkshires house. She never once said a thing to Bethenny about her going off on Luann which she really should have since Luann was a guest in her home. Dorinda should have stepped up and shut that down, but noooooo the only thing that Dorinda got mad at was Luann making fun of her Mother's birthday cake and that set Dorinda and her sloppy slurring off to start screaming and then she threatens to thrown everyone out.

Maybe going upstairs for an hour to watch "Law & Order" was really code for doing something else up in her room, because she was like a different person when she came down...


----------



## lulilu

Re all the talk about Beth's jawline and botox, Terry Dubrow has said that botox can have an effect on the jawline and hers was done very well.  (FWIW)


----------



## JNH14

RHONY stars 'battling it out for more money as Bethenny Frankel is offered $1.5 million... - Daily Mail
https://apple.news/AyDH_6Du1TiWp7fsMPrfb3Q

Figures....


----------



## Creativelyswank

I like sober Dorinda. Pretty much covers it.


----------



## mundodabolsa

beekmanhill said:


> I like Dorinda too.  Her late husband was very prominent in intellectual fields.   I also like that she spends the summer in the Berkshires and not with the other harpies in the Hamptons.   It probably gives her a better perspective on life.   *I'd like to see more of her daughter, even though what little we saw showed her as a PITA.   *Maybe she's matured!



Please, please NO.  I look at her instagram every once in a while and she seems super insufferable.  She's made herself rail thin with intense, ugly eyebrows and tries to do that whole "I''m so artistic" thing with her instagram, calling herself a writer.   She's very thirsty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

JNH14 said:


> RHONY stars 'battling it out for more money as Bethenny Frankel is offered $1.5 million... - Daily Mail
> https://apple.news/AyDH_6Du1TiWp7fsMPrfb3Q
> 
> Figures....



Wouldn't it be nice if some of these housewives donated a portion of their salary to help women
(Dress for Success, domestic abuse , just to name a few)
Bethenny has a very successful business & Ramona has her fingers in many pots, it would be
nice to know or see that they help women who are not as fortunate as they are
Do remember LuAnn helps a charity downtown but not up to date if she is still continuing her
efforts


----------



## Graw

slang said:


> Dorinda's behaviour was bizarre at her Berkshires house. She never once said a thing to Bethenny about her going off on Luann which she really should have since Luann was a guest in her home. Dorinda should have stepped up and shut that down.



Dorinda should have stopped the madness.



hotshot said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if some of these housewives donated a portion of their salary to help women
> (Dress for Success, domestic abuse , just to name a few)
> Bethenny has a very successful business & Ramona has her fingers in many pots, it would be
> nice to know or see that they help women who are not as fortunate as they are
> Do remember LuAnn helps a charity downtown but not up to date if she is still continuing her
> efforts



They could bring awareness to several causes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Graw said:


> Dorinda should have stopped the madness.
> 
> 
> 
> They could bring awareness to several causes.



If they can they should....
Bethenny recently had a scare with fibroids... Wouldn't  that be reason enough to involve
yourself in a women's cause & help women with these issues& perhaps needed counseling, etc


----------



## Ceeyahd

hotshot said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if some of these housewives donated a portion of their salary to help women
> (Dress for Success, domestic abuse , just to name a few)
> Bethenny has a very successful business & Ramona has her fingers in many pots, it would be
> nice to know or see that they help women who are not as fortunate as they are
> Do remember LuAnn helps a charity downtown but not up to date if she is still continuing her
> efforts



I agree that all of these women should give to causes that assist women. I believe that Bethenny (did I spell correctly) stated a time or two, while repeating the Ramona/dress fiasco, that once Ramona returned the dresses, said dresses would be donated to a women's cause.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ceeyahd said:


> I agree that all of these women should give to causes that assist women. I believe that Bethenny (did I spell correctly) stated a time or two, while repeating the Ramona/dress fiasco, that once Ramona returned the dresses, said dresses would be donated to a women's cause.



I remember that as well.. Bethenny since that time has had to deal with a more personal health issue &
would be nice to see her & the other housewives get involved with more womens issues .
It's just nice to see women helping other women that are in a position to do so.
Nice to give back to others that are not as fortunate as you might be


----------



## Creativelyswank

mundodabolsa said:


> Please, please NO.  I look at her instagram every once in a while and she seems super insufferable.  She's made herself rail thin with intense, ugly eyebrows and tries to do that whole "I''m so artistic" thing with her instagram, calling herself a writer.   *She's very thirsty*.


Nailed it.


----------



## beekmanhill

mundodabolsa said:


> Please, please NO.  I look at her instagram every once in a while and she seems super insufferable.  She's made herself rail thin with intense, ugly eyebrows and tries to do that whole "I''m so artistic" thing with her instagram, calling herself a writer.   She's very thirsty.



Thanks for the update.  Maybe I don't need to see her after all.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

mundodabolsa said:


> Please, please NO.  I look at her instagram every once in a while and she seems super insufferable.  She's made herself rail thin with intense, ugly eyebrows and tries to do that whole "I''m so artistic" thing with her instagram, calling herself a writer.   She's very thirsty.



What's her instragram name? This I have to see!!! I couldn't stand her the few times she was on the show! Very thirsty indeed!


----------



## AECornell

Sophie-Rose said:


> What's her instragram name? This I have to see!!! I couldn't stand her the few times she was on the show! Very thirsty indeed!



http://instagram.com/hannahdangerlynch


----------



## Sophie-Rose

AECornell said:


> http://instagram.com/hannahdangerlynch



Good lord, it's even worse than I imagined it would be!!!
Thirsty & desperate to be artsy and creative!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

JNH14 said:


> RHONY stars 'battling it out for more money as Bethenny Frankel is offered $1.5 million... - Daily Mail
> https://apple.news/AyDH_6Du1TiWp7fsMPrfb3Q
> 
> Figures....


Disgusting - I was really hoping Bethenny would not be back. She has just ruined the show and has done nothing to justify such a paycheck - Her only "storyline" this year was her fibroids, slut shaming Lu, bullying Sonja and generally insulting the other women like calling Dorinda the Village Idiot, taking veiled potshots at her ex and promoting her SkinnyGirl brand ad nauseum.. This is not behaviour I want to see and I'm sick of the show becoming a SkinnyGirl info commercial.. If this continues I won't be back.

Interesting the article also mentions that Lu might not be back. I would miss her but if she doesn't need the money, that could actually be a smart move for her.  Let people miss her for a while.

I never really warmed up to Jules. Even though I feel bad about her eating disorder and that she is having to go through her divorce, I won't miss her not being back.

Wish they would get rid of Carole, she is so uninteresting, but if Bethenny comes back, I'm sure Carole will be back as Bethenny's little minion.


----------



## Love Of My Life

This cast now is becoming tired. We know their stories all too well & how they promote their own self interests.
In many ways they are all predictable with their lives.. ( businesses, behavior, drinking/drug issues, dating)
Nothing fresh here to capture our interests for another season...


----------



## beekmanhill

Well, its Bethenny's only means of advertising, so you know Bethenny will be back in spite of all her "I haven't decided" protestations.  She brings the ratings, I can't explain it.  No wonder she is so arrogant.  
I would suspect she blackballed Lu too.   After all, if Bethenny is not at Lu's wedding, then what is the point of filming the wedding?  
I'm tired of all of them so doubt if I'll watch next season.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I don't think she does 'bring the ratings' - i think most viewers would watch regardless of her participation! 

I would enjoy the show more if she left! I'm sick of the negative vibe the show has had this season... I want less drama, more luxury!!! 
I wish they would bring back Jill!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I also think Carole would go back to being herself if Bethenny was no longer calling the shots..
I really liked Carole during her first 2 seasons!


----------



## Graw

The most luxurious part of the Rhony season 8 was JPM's cloth napkins.


----------



## slang

I don't think Berhenny being at Lu's wedding makes any difference, Lu has already said only Dorinda got the "save the date", no other housewives


----------



## Love Of My Life

Can't blame LuAnn for not inviting the other housewives.. at the end of the day all the girls showed their "true colors'

Jealousy, envy, backstabbing are not good qualities to have... many of these housewives
"exude" these & more...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Bethenny's presence on the show has really brought out the worst in all these ladies!!! 

I think her involvement on the show will soon damage the ratings, and they'll drop her! But until we all stop watching it will be the 'Bethenny-being-Massive B' show...


----------



## luckylove

I don't think Beth brings out the best in anyone. The show was much better without her IMHO.


----------



## slang

I'd be thrilled to NOT be invited to a wedding on New Years Eve, I can't think of anything worse than to be stuck with my coworkers/acquaintances on NYE.
That's up there with coworkers inviting you to their destination wedding. I had a guy at work I barely know invite me to his wedding in Mexico...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

slang said:


> I don't think Berhenny being at Lu's wedding makes any difference, Lu has already said only Dorinda got the "save the date", no other housewives



I wonder why Jules didn't get one?


----------



## Graw

I thought that as well, but Jules mentioned something during the reunion to help Bethany and she is mutual friends with Bethany's beau.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Graw said:


> The most luxurious part of the Rhony season 8 was JPM's cloth napkins.



Ha ha, so true.



luckylove said:


> I don't think Beth brings out the best in anyone. The show was much better without her IMHO.



I'm over Bethenny on the show as well. I enjoy seeing all the ladies 'equally' as the cast, not this season's seemingly Bethenny's showcase. Honestly, why would anyone want their personal health issue ending up bring the topic for their story line, heck it was the season of the fibroids. IMO fibroids aren't the most interesting issue to be known for, and fibroids are more of a nuisance than what was shown.... practically a life/death condition. No offense to anyone suffering from fibroids.


----------



## slang

GirlieShoppe said:


> I wonder why Jules didn't get one?



IDK, maybe they're not really friendly off air. They didn't seem all that close to me on the show anyways?


----------



## caitlin1214

JNH14 said:


> Did you notice her product placement in the photo? Always working an angle for her Skinny Girl...


Does SkinnyGirl make whiskey? Because if they don't, I'm not interested. 

(Actually, I'm not interested because I plain don't like Bethenney.)


----------



## Althea G.

slang said:


> I don't think Berhenny being at Lu's wedding makes any difference, Lu has already said only Dorinda got the "save the date", no other housewives


Which is sort of surprising considering Tom's weird phone call to her with that ultimatum. I think that next season will have the wedding (if it happens) as a centerpiece. But it also makes me wonder about Bethenny's comment to Jules about coming on the show to get divorced. That wouldn't actually surprise me, considering that these women are supposed to have a storyline. So Jules presents herself as nice Jewish wife whose marriage suddenly hits the skids--great setup for her getting a second season. All these women are actors, Jules included, so I'm not fooled by her "nice girl" appearance. She's got as much of an angle as the rest of them, or why be on a show like that where you're expected to bring drama?


----------



## slang

Althea G. said:


> Which is sort of surprising considering Tom's weird phone call to her with that ultimatum. I think that next season will have the wedding (if it happens) as a centerpiece. But it also makes me wonder about Bethenny's comment to Jules about coming on the show to get divorced. That wouldn't actually surprise me, considering that these women are supposed to have a storyline. So Jules presents herself as nice Jewish wife whose marriage suddenly hits the skids--great setup for her getting a second season. All these women are actors, Jules included, so I'm not fooled by her "nice girl" appearance. She's got as much of an angle as the rest of them, or why be on a show like that where you're expected to bring drama?



I agree with everything!

I was surprised Dorinda was still invited after Tom threatened her with a dis-invite after she refused to lie for him and Lu. I hope Andy asks Lu about that phone call since it was both her & Tom on the phone. 
Lu said Dorinda was invited since she set them up and Dorinda confirmed she's going.
As far as Jules, I wouldn't be surprised by anything - I don't think she's as innocent as she pretends


----------



## La Comtesse

bagnshoofetish said:


> I think the crowning blow for me was when she said, "I can do whatever I want!" implying
> she can say/do anything but others cannot.  What happened to her?  Does she really believe money & success makes her untouchable?  I think shes unraveling quite frankly. * Shes going to end up with zero friends and tarnish her brand.*  I used to buy her popcorn but now I don't even want to look at the box.  *If she was a savvy business person like she claims she is she should know all this.  I predict a pretty severe professional downfall coming soon.*



When she was on WWHL they asked her something to the effect of if she was going to get physical with Lu at the reunion because she seemed so furious.  Andy said he was afraid she was going to get out of her seat.  She answered that she did want to get physical with Lu but refrained because she has her brand to protect.  Well, wouldn't potential investors or customers still see her absolutely unbalanced behavior anyway?!!!  Isn't her behavior ruining her brand anyway?

I would never buy any of her products.  First, the term skinnygirl doesn't appeal to me.  And the few things of hers I have seen on the shelf look like sub-standard products.  I remeber seeing a line of skinnygirl spa-type products in a clearance bin at Walmart.  They looked so cheap and chalky.  I remember wondering who in the world was going to buy that crap.  Why would she even try to make these types of products?  I think she's had shapewear, drinks, etc.  None of it looks remotely appealing.


----------



## La Comtesse

lulilu said:


> Re all the talk about Beth's jawline and botox, *Terry Dubrow has said that botox can have an effect on the jawline and hers was done very well. * (FWIW)



Well, when questioned on WWHL once about which HW had the worst plastic surgery, Terry answered that none of them were bad but Bethenny would look better if she had more weight on her.  She then went nuts about him saying that.  So, he's probably afraid to contradict anything she says.  I'll wait to hear from a plastic surgeon that is not on TV regularly.  Maybe it's possible.  But if so that's some incredible result from botox alone.

She never admits to any plastic surgery.  Did her nose get smaller from botox too?  (Not being snarky to you.  She just never says she's had a nose job or breast implants).  She always only says she has botox.


----------



## beekmanhill

I guess the SG liquor products must be making some money still or Suntory/Beam would drop them.   I don't see them in my liquor store.  I think all of her other stuff has arrived, had a quick hit on the market, and departed.   What happened to the Arizona collaboration; it lasted one summer I think.    I was in Dylan's and didn't see her SG chocolates.   No cosmetics, shapewear, cooking gear, stevia, salad dressing,  etc. are seen anywhere, or mentioned by her anymore.    She had two stints on QVC (shapewear and blender); bot products were huge duds and she was not seen again.   I think the brand has no presence at all.  Yet she still gets manufacturers to make deals with her, at no cost to her.  She just lends the name and takes the money and shows up at a presentation..   The last two things she mentioned on Insta were suitcases (???) and sliced chicken meat (????).  

Her talk show lasted one season.  OH, she and Ellen were BFF's during that time.  What happened to that great friendship?

She has been so lucky to make the money she has made.


----------



## BalLVLover

La Comtesse said:


> Well, when questioned on WWHL once about which HW had the worst plastic surgery, Terry answered that none of them were bad but Bethenny would look better if she had more weight on her.  She then went nuts about him saying that.  So, he's probably afraid to contradict anything she says.  I'll wait to hear from a plastic surgeon that is not on TV regularly.  Maybe it's possible.  But if so that's some incredible result from botox alone.
> 
> She never admits to any plastic surgery.  Did her nose get smaller from botox too?  (Not being snarky to you.  She just never says she's had a nose job or breast implants).  She always only says she has botox.



I remember her saying she had a breast lift before (she said something to the effect that a doctor in Florida suggested a lift for her), but no mention of implants which she clearly has. 

It's also annoying how she talks about her having boobs and Carole has none. No offense to anyone who has implants but to make fun of someone else's smaller chest because they have decided to be natural (we're talking about Carole's chest here, not her face) is ridiculous. She bought her boobs [emoji12] Or maybe someone bought them for her.


----------



## BalLVLover

beekmanhill said:


> I guess the SG liquor products must be making some money still or Suntory/Beam would drop them.   I don't see them in my liquor store.  I think all of her other stuff has arrived, had a quick hit on the market, and departed.   What happened to the Arizona collaboration; it lasted one summer I think.    I was in Dylan's and didn't see her SG chocolates.   No cosmetics, shapewear, cooking gear, stevia, salad dressing,  etc. are seen anywhere, or mentioned by her anymore.    She had two stints on QVC (shapewear and blender); bot products were huge duds and she was not seen again.   I think the brand has no presence at all.  Yet she still gets manufacturers to make deals with her, at no cost to her.  She just lends the name and takes the money and shows up at a presentation..   The last two things she mentioned on Insta were suitcases (???) and sliced chicken meat (????).
> 
> Her talk show lasted one season.  OH, she and Ellen were BFF's during that time.  What happened to that great friendship?
> 
> She has been so lucky to make the money she has made.



Agreed!


----------



## Sassys

BalLVLover said:


> I remember her saying she had a breast lift before (she said something to the effect that a doctor in Florida suggested a lift for her), but no mention of implants which she clearly has.
> 
> It's also annoying how she talks about her having boobs and Carole has none. No offense to anyone who has implants but to make fun of someone else's smaller chest because they have decided to be natural (we're talking about Carole's chest here, not her face) is ridiculous. She bought her boobs [emoji12] Or maybe someone bought them for her.



She has stated several times on her talk show, she had her breast done twice.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-implants-gave-confidence-boost-bedroom.html

http://www.realitytea.com/2011/04/15/bethenny-frankel-talks-boob-job-ordeal-had-implants-removed/


----------



## Love Of My Life

Did one of these housewives mention vaginal rejuvenation ( Sonia comes to mind?)


----------



## junqueprincess

Any Radio Andy listeners... I can't find her name on the schedule? Or referenced anywhere..Has Bethenny been dropped?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

beekmanhill said:


> She has been so lucky to make the money she has made.



Its like she won the lottery.

If she were never on the HW show, she would have never been on the map.  It was her likeability in the beginning that made her brand popular.  She sabotaged that for sure.  Should have stayed in therapy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> She has stated several times on her talk show, she had her breast done twice.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-implants-gave-confidence-boost-bedroom.html
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2011/04/15/bethenny-frankel-talks-boob-job-ordeal-had-implants-removed/


she has awful looking boobs...  just saying when they look like rocks and a Grand Canyon sized gap, you might want to get a refund


----------



## Deco

what does it mean to go on a show "to get divorced"?  Am I the only one who doesn't even get what that means?


----------



## Cherrasaki

Say what you will about  Luanne (and her delusions about Tom ofc) but watching her on WWHL yesterday she really did keep it classy when asked about Bethenny. She didn't bash her nor was she defensive and she gave a good and appropriate response. Personally, I would not be so forgiving.  She seems to let things roll over her and behaves in a calm and collected manner when confronted or attacked. Don't know how she does it especially with someone like Bethenny who has acted so horribly and has been very cruel towards her. So kudos to her for that. Bethenny won the poll question when asked who's side are you on (Lu vs Bethenny).   Which was kind of to be expected because it is Bravo after all and Bethenny does reign supreme there.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Decophile said:


> what does it mean to go on a show "to get divorced"?  Am I the only one who doesn't even get what that means?


Lol I was trying to figure out what she meant by that too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cherrasaki said:


> Say what you will about  Luanne (and her delusions about Tom ofc) but watching her on WWHL yesterday she really did keep it classy when asked about Bethenny. She didn't bash her nor was she defensive and she gave a good and appropriate response. Personally, I would not be so forgiving.  She seems to let things roll over her and behaves in a calm and collected manner when confronted or attacked. Don't know how she does it especially with someone like Bethenny who has acted so horribly and has been very cruel towards her. So kudos to her for that. Bethenny won the poll question when asked who's side are you on (Lu vs Bethenny).   Which was kind of to be expected because it is Bravo after all and Bethenny does reign supreme there.



I saw LuAnn last night too. She looked fabulous in that red dress & she glowed, she is happy
& she's full of life.
She has taken the "high road" on many of Bethenny's comments & for many we see what the agenda is that
Bethenny has. It is so easy to be in the gutter with the ugly comments passed from time to time
for Lu it seems more gracious to set yourself apart,if you can. Lu may be coming around
This is a great time in Lu's life & she should really enjoy it & move on from these women who are just mean girls
know matter which way you slice that housewife pie.


----------



## JNH14

Cherrasaki said:


> Say what you will about  Luanne (and her delusions about Tom ofc) but watching her on WWHL yesterday she really did keep it classy when asked about Bethenny. She didn't bash her nor was she defensive and she gave a good and appropriate response. Personally, I would not be so forgiving.  She seems to let things roll over her and behaves in a calm and collected manner when confronted or attacked. Don't know how she does it especially with someone like Bethenny who has acted so horribly and has been very cruel towards her. So kudos to her for that. Bethenny won the poll question when asked who's side are you on (Lu vs Bethenny).   Which was kind of to be expected because it is Bravo after all and Bethenny does reign supreme there.



I  laughed when Luanne said, "It figures" with out being snarky...but you knew exactly what she was saying, and said it with a smile on her face.


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> I guess the SG liquor products must be making some money still or Suntory/Beam would drop them.   I don't see them in my liquor store.  I think all of her other stuff has arrived, had a quick hit on the market, and departed.   What happened to the Arizona collaboration; it lasted one summer I think.    I was in Dylan's and didn't see her SG chocolates.   No cosmetics, shapewear, cooking gear, stevia, salad dressing,  etc. are seen anywhere, or mentioned by her anymore.    She had two stints on QVC (shapewear and blender); bot products were huge duds and she was not seen again.   I think the brand has no presence at all.  Yet she still gets manufacturers to make deals with her, at no cost to her.  She just lends the name and takes the money and shows up at a presentation..   The last two things she mentioned on Insta were suitcases (???) and sliced chicken meat (????).
> 
> Her talk show lasted one season.  OH, she and Ellen were BFF's during that time.  What happened to that great friendship?
> 
> She has been so lucky to make the money she has made.


In 2013 her product had dropped 26% in sales, the only product of Beam's to do so. ( every other product of theirs gained sales. ) No idea how it has done since then but I don't see it in stores in PA. I have seen LVP's sangria though. $18 for a small bottle and was the only one left on the shelf. LVP has to be raking it in!


----------



## Sassys

Decophile said:


> what does it mean to go on a show "to get divorced"?  Am I the only one who doesn't even get what that means?



I think she meant, Jules has no money of her own and knows, if Michael left her, she wouldn't have anything, so she wanted the RHW pay check


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> I think she meant, Jules has no money of her own and knows, if Michael left her, she wouldn't have anything, so she wanted the RHW pay check


I thought Jules came from money?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I bet Jules is regretting the day she shared anything with Bethenny.


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought Jules came from money?



Then why does she need Michael's money so badly? Why is she fighting him so hard for so much money right now? Yes, he should pay for his kids, but if she came from money, she wouldn't need his.


----------



## anabanana745

chowlover2 said:


> In 2013 her product had dropped 26% in sales, the only product of Beam's to do so. ( every other product of theirs gained sales. ) No idea how it has done since then but I don't see it in stores in PA. I have seen LVP's sangria though. $18 for a small bottle and was the only one left on the shelf. LVP has to be raking it in!



In my area her products are in every liquor store and are quite popular. I have to admit I like her pre-made margarita and often buy it myself simply because there really isn't any other good option in the liquor store. You could always just pick up tequila and make it yourself but in the pre-made section the other options don't list calorie content. It's a good grab and go option to pick up for a party.


----------



## La Comtesse

Here's an interesting report of an encounter with Bethenny when she was still married to Jason:

http://perezhilton.com/2016-06-23-sunny-hostin-bethenny-frankel-the-view-fight#.V9m1WMUkrIU


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> Then why does she need Michael's money so badly? Why is she fighting him so hard for so much money right now? Yes, he should pay for his kids, but if she came from money, she wouldn't need his.


That's what I'm trying to understand but I'm sure  I remember her or others claiming that she came from money and I thought she (or someone on the show) made some reference to her being "old" money as opposed to "new"money.   Maybe its not true or there is family money but she basically doesn't get something until she inherits.


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's what I'm trying to understand but I'm sure  I remember her or others claiming that she came from money and I thought she (or someone on the show) made some reference to her being "old" money as opposed to "new"money.   Maybe its not true or there is family money but she basically doesn't get something until she inherits.



she made the new money/old money comment. But, was she talking about Michael's money or her money?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

La Comtesse said:


> Here's an interesting report of an encounter with Bethenny when she was still married to Jason:
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2016-06-23-sunny-hostin-bethenny-frankel-the-view-fight#.V9m1WMUkrIU


Interesting. Good for Sony Hostin - I don't know how old her child was but as long as he was a minor and there was a parent around, Bethenny should have spoken to the parent directly not the child if she felt the child was behaving inappropriately. But Bethenny has to be reaslistic too - and I doubt she was.


----------



## La Comtesse

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's what I'm trying to understand but I'm sure  I remember her or others claiming that she came from money and I thought she (or someone on the show) made some reference to her being "old" money as opposed to "new"money.   Maybe its not true or there is family money but she basically doesn't get something until she inherits.





Sassys said:


> she made the new money/old money comment. But, was she talking about Michael's money or her money?



I'm not sure.  But I thought someone mentioned in this thread that the home they currently live in was purchased by Jules and her sister?  Does anyone remember seeing that?


----------



## La Comtesse

CanuckBagLover said:


> Interesting. Good for Sony Hostin - I don't know how old her child was but as long as he was a minor and there was a parent around, Bethenny should have spoken to the parent directly not the child if she felt the child was behaving inappropriately. But Bethenny has to be reaslistic too - and I doubt she was.



If you watch the video, she says that her son was 8 or 9 at the time.  And when Bethenny ran in the house and refused to continue the conversation, it was Jason who apologized for her behavior.


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought Jules came from money?


I remember reading that she (single) filed for bankruptcy, saying she had .00 in the bank and listing her only assests as a bracelet? 
I'm going to google!


----------



## Prufrock613

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/jules-wainstein-broke-bankruptcy-filing-rhony/


READ The Bombshell Bankruptcy Filing

Her sole possessions, according to the documents, were “1 bedroom set with mattresses, 1 TV, 1 DVD, 1 desk with chair, and 1 computer with 1 printer,” worth $450.

In addition to “clothes and shoes” worth $120, she said she had a “watch, 2 rings, 2 bracelets, 2 necklaces, and 1 charm bracelet,” worth $130.

ADVERTISEMENT
In contrast, she said, her debts were staggering. Jules, now 35, said she owed American Express $11,263.10, for which they had sued her, plus $448.16 on a Bergdorf Goodman card. The court documents state that she also owed Chase $2,361.24, and Citi Cards $9,374.64.

PHOTOS: Bikini Babes at Every Age!

Employed at the time as “assistant manager” at “Teen Angel,” Jules said her monthly take-home pay of $1,860.99 wasn’t enough to cover her crushing debt, especially since her expenses were a reported $1,830.


----------



## slyyls

Really?  The doesn't sound like crushing debt to me?   That total is quite payable and I can't imagine ruining my credit for such a nominal amount.     Maybe $100K but $25K and change?   Maybe she was hospitalized with her eating disorder, and figured she couldn't work ever again?    That is the only reason I would cut her some slack.


----------



## La Comtesse

Regarding Jules' condo, here is a (very long) article that mentions her:
http://nypost.com/2016/08/01/how-this-building-was-rocked-by-the-nypd-corruption-scandal/

And the later reports of liens that were mentioned earlier in the thread:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...claims-husband-having-affair-good-friend.html


----------



## Graw

Poor Jules, I hope she works all of this out and bows out gracefully with the divorce.


----------



## Prufrock613

slyyls said:


> Really?  The doesn't sound like crushing debt to me?   That total is quite payable and I can't imagine ruining my credit for such a nominal amount.     Maybe $100K but $25K and change?   Maybe she was hospitalized with her eating disorder, and figured she couldn't work ever again?    That is the only reason I would cut her some slack.


I'm not on her.  There was a question of bankruptcy in her past.


----------



## Graw

When Sonja gets up B tells Andy not to pander to her, but when B gets up its ok.  Really?


----------



## chowlover2

All I can say is the Balmain on Jules is just gorgeous!


----------



## GoGlam

chowlover2 said:


> All I can say is the Balmain on Jules is just gorgeous!



So agree.  Best dressed hands down.

On another note, is the Regency paying for advertisement!!?


----------



## Graw

GoGlam said:


> On another note, is the Regency paying for advertisement!!?


I had the same thought.


----------



## TC1

Again wondering why Carole even showed up to the reunion. She didn't say more than 5 words in all 3 tapings other than her little closing statement. She was boring this season, it showed at the reunion, nothing to even comment on!


----------



## cdtracing

GoGlam said:


> So agree.  Best dressed hands down.
> 
> On another note, is the Regency paying for advertisement!!?


+1


----------



## needloub

TC1 said:


> Again wondering why Carole even showed up to the reunion. She didn't say more than 5 words in all 3 tapings other than her little closing statement. She was boring this season, it showed at the reunion, nothing to even comment on!



Where have you been?  Of course she has a role....she is a "follower" of Bethenny lol.


----------



## guccimamma

TC1 said:


> Again wondering why Carole even showed up to the reunion. She didn't say more than 5 words in all 3 tapings other than her little closing statement. She was boring this season, it showed at the reunion, nothing to even comment on!



she probably doesn't have anything better to do. her boyfriend is probably hanging out with his friends.


----------



## swags

Part 3 was a little more tame. I thought Sonjas performance was a little over the top. She could have just came out and said she didn't appreciate people picking Bethenny over her. Then Jules calling B the alph dog but saying its a compliment, they really do consider her the boss of the housewives.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> Again wondering why Carole even showed up to the reunion. She didn't say more than 5 words in all 3 tapings other than her little closing statement. She was boring this season, it showed at the reunion, nothing to even comment on!



I was thinking the same thing - she was totally irrelevant this season and on the reunion. Everyone basically ignored her on the reunion, even Andy - not a good sign. If she comes back its only to be a friend for Bethenny but maybe they'll find another friend for Bethenny.
I like Lu but it was pathetic to watch her try and defend Tom.  
I don't know why Andy was even there - Bethenny was constantly interrupting every 2 seconds.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Again wondering why Carole even showed up to the reunion. She didn't say more than 5 words in all 3 tapings other than her little closing statement. She was boring this season, it showed at the reunion, nothing to even comment on!


Caole's existence this season revolved around cosigning and caping for Bethenny...  that's it!


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Caole's existence this season revolved around cosigning and caping for Bethenny...  that's it!



Exactly!


----------



## beekmanhill

I found last night's show almost unwatchable.   Every other shot was a Bethenny reaction shot.   She's took over the show the whole season and dominated the reunions.  

Carole and Jules hardly got a minute, Ramona either.   I'm sick of Lu's drama.   

At least Dorinda had the nerve to tell Bethenny off.  That's about the only thing I enjoyed.


----------



## lucywife

Hope Carole won't be in next season, don't remember her saying anything meaningful except echoing Bethenny's every word and bashing LuAnn. Why?! Bethenny was so eager and excited to hear if Ramona "knows something", almost jumped out of her oversized dress or whatever that was. She really is mean-spirited, angry, miserable person. I bet she would be very happy if in fact Ramona "knew something". Funny how Dorinda shut Carole down saying-"what are you now? 53? Then yes, Jules is young enough to be your daughter", the look on Carole's face was priceless. I don't think Jules is skinnier than Carole, and Carole smokes too, btw.


----------



## luckylove

On the Carole issue... She seemed to have a lot more going on for herself the first couple of seasons.  To me, she came across as bright, accomplished, quirky and interesting.  She was an author, a good friend and someone who wasn't afraid to be a bit vulnerable in front of the camera.  This season,  I see none of that Carole.  It's as though some clone took over her body and stole any sense of her individual personality... "Invasion of the Body Snatcher.."  Ha!   Someone bring back the other Carole, lest we all die of boredom!!

Ok, rant over!


----------



## DC-Cutie

luckylove said:


> On the Carole issue... She seemed to have a lot more going on for herself the first couple of seasons.  To me, she came across as bright, accomplished, quirky and interesting.  She was an author, a good friend and someone who wasn't afraid to be a bit vulnerable in front of the camera.  This season,  I see none of that Carole.  It's as though some clone took over her body and stole any sense of her individual personality... "Invasion of the Body Snatcher.."  Ha!   Someone bring back the other Carole, lest we all die of boredom!!
> 
> Ok, rant over!


I liked her friendship with Heather MUCH more than this manufactured thingy with Bethenny


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I loved Carole!!! She was my all time favourite housewife... I think Bethenny has ruined all these ladies, exhausted them with her negativity... To be honest I would be just like Carole... Keep your friends close, but your enemies closer... Carole is no fool! She knows by being 'friends' with Bethenny she avoids being one of B's victims!!! 
These two definitely aren't friends 'in real life' so I'm sure it's no great burden for her to be faux-friends on screen... 
I just wish they would get rid of Bethenny!!!!
#bringbackJill #bringbackHeather


----------



## slang

I'll love to see Heather back!
Still not sure how she lost her company to her business partner. She seems like a cool chick who seemed to get a bad edit, she does interesting things on her social media, but none of that part of her life made it onto the show.


----------



## lucywife

I don't really care to see either one of them, Carole, Heather, and especially Bethenny. We've heard their stories, it's time to move on. I think there are lots of colorful characters we can watch instead of these three. Honestly, Bravo can replace the whole crew, since they get "smarter" with every new season and won't spill the beans, we are watching the Bravo's manufactured drama about nothing.


----------



## cdtracing

If anything was evident to me it was that RHONY has evolved into the Bethenny Show!  She came in & took the show, the ladies, production, everything over.  Time for Bravo to shut this one completely down.  As long as Bethenny is on the show, it will only get more negative in it's downward spiral.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Interesting that Bethenny didn't participate in the group hug at the end.


----------



## La Comtesse

lucywife said:


> Hope Carole won't be in next season, don't remember her saying anything meaningful except echoing* Bethenny's every word and bashing LuAnn. Why?! Bethenny was so eager and excited to hear if Ramona "knows something"*, almost jumped out of her oversized dress or whatever that was. She really is mean-spirited, angry, miserable person. I bet she would be very happy if in fact Ramona "knew something". Funny how Dorinda shut Carole down saying-"what are you now? 53? *Then yes, Jules is young enough to be your daughter", the look on Carole's face was priceless. I don't think Jules is skinnier than Carole, and Carole smokes too, btw.*


I think Bethenny is just a miserable person who cannot stand to see anyone happy.  Misery loves company!

Carol is delusional and really thinks she is a young hipster.  I cringe when Carol doesn't seem to admit/realize her true age.  She seems very uncomfortable with it.  I am surprised to see anyone commenting that they view any of these women as intellectuals.  I am sure a few of them see themselves that way, but I am surprised any viewers do.

I also think Carol and especially Bethenny may be projecting a little when it comes to Jules' eating habits.  Does anyone remember Bethenny posting pictures of her wearing her toddler's pajamas and looking proud that they fit her?  She got a lot of flack for doing it.  Strange that the two that are thinnest seem to be the ones attacking Jules.  Bethenny looks sickly to me, way too thin, in my opinion.  Carol is on the edge( imo).



cdtracing said:


> If anything was evident to me it was that RHONY has evolved into the Bethenny Show!  She came in & took the show, the ladies, production, everything over.  *Time for Bravo to shut this one completely down.  As long as Bethenny is on the show, it will only get more negative in it's downward spiral.*



I agree.  I used to think it was fun to watch Ramona, Sonja and (sometimes) Lu's antics.  They were funny.  But Bethenny has completely ruined the show.  At one point (I think in the Reunion) Bethenny was referencing the Scary Island episode with Kelly.  I think Bethenny's behavior this season was WAY crazier than Kelly's on that episode-and far less fun to watch.  I know Bethenny has a few fans.  I imagine they are a lot like her.  But most of what I read in comments (on every website) is 98% negative about Bethenny.  I can't imagine she is as good for ratings as Bravo thinks.  I won't watch next season if she's on NY.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bethenny is simply becoming too tired for me.. predictable behavior, predictable nastiness & she is really unfiltered to the
point where she is not even interesting .. same old, same old..
Last night she really was over the top.. so very sad...


----------



## DiorT

GirlieShoppe said:


> Interesting that Bethenny didn't participate in the group hug at the end.



She tweeted that she doesn't fake kiss or fake hug plus she had strep.


----------



## Love Of My Life

DiorT said:


> She tweeted that she doesn't fake kiss or fake hug plus she had strep.



Sorry, not buying this explanation....the girls were making their "own statement"
about how they really feel about Bethenny...IYKWIM...
Strep throat??? Gimme a break here... why go out & possibly expose others
to getting sick from your strep throat???? Jules has small children & who wants
to be exposed to strep? WOnder if she told Andy or the girls she was sick??
Also think Andy fuels this negative energy which is also disappointing
The whole housewife franchise for the most part doesn't hold much interest for me
& unless their is a new cast for the NY women, time to say adieu


----------



## DiorT

hotshot said:


> Sorry, not buying this explanation....the girls were making their "own statement"
> about how they really feel about Bethenny...IYKWIM...
> Strep throat??? Gimme a break here... why go out & possibly expose others
> to getting sick from your strep throat????



Totally.  She is back peddling and trying to be all tough like she doesn't care.  I'm over her and her theatrics. And I was once a fan.


----------



## La Comtesse

hotshot said:


> Sorry, not buying this explanation....the girls were making their "own statement"
> about how they really feel about Bethenny...IYKWIM...
> Strep throat??? *Gimme a break here... why go out & possibly expose others
> to getting sick from your strep throat????* Jules has small children & who wants
> to be exposed to strep? WOnder if she told Andy or the girls she was sick??
> *Also think Andy fuels this negative energy which is also disappointing
> The whole housewife franchise for the most part doesn't hold much interest for me
> & unless their is a new cast for the NY women, time to say adieu*




I doubt Bethenny cares about anyone else getting sick.  (Not that I believe her excuse either though).  It's always all about her.

I remember someone posting long ago that they thought Andy hated women (because of the way the HW's were portrayed fighting, etc. and he always seems to love that). They may have been on to something. Many people have stated that they liked the HW shows for light entertainment--getting a look into the closets, homes, social life of women in different areas. Over the seasons, they all turn into episodes of vicious fighting and backstabbing and not much else. The producers seem to add people to the cast who will make this happen (e.g., Bethenny). I don't think they understand why the shows originally appealed to many women viewers. But maybe that's what the rest of their viewers want to see?? I hope not, though.


----------



## La Comtesse

Fixed it


----------



## Graw

guccimamma said:


> she probably doesn't have anything better to do. her boyfriend is probably hanging out with his friends.



Lol! 



lucywife said:


> Hope Carole won't be in next season, don't remember her saying anything meaningful except echoing Bethenny's every word and bashing LuAnn. Why?! Bethenny was so eager and excited to hear if Ramona "knows something", almost jumped out of her oversized dress or whatever that was. She really is mean-spirited, angry, miserable person. I bet she would be very happy if in fact Ramona "knew something". Funny how Dorinda shut Carole down saying-"what are you now? 53? Then yes, Jules is young enough to be your daughter", the look on Carole's face was priceless. I don't think Jules is skinnier than Carole, and Carole smokes too, btw.



Dorinda is quick witted.  I loved when she said that!  Villiage idiot because she is hopeful?  I think not!  

Carol didn't add a thing to this season standing in B's shadow. 



hotshot said:


> Also think Andy fuels this negative energy which is also disappointing
> The whole housewife franchise for the most part doesn't hold much interest for me
> & unless their is a new cast for the NY women, time to say adieu



He places combustible components together and lights a match oof:  real housewives cast!


----------



## JNH14

I'm over Andy, too.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

JNH14 said:


> I'm over Andy, too.


Ain't that the truth!
RHONY isn't the right place for Carole. She really did look perturbed at the mention of her age. Overall, she was a poor casting choice. I "read" the audiobook of her memoir "What Remains: A Memoir of Fate, Friendship and Love." It was lovely and I do recommend it. However, I thought her novel "The Widow's Guide to Sex and Dating" was dreadful. I couldn't get past the first disc of that audiobook - the characters and plot were trite and her reading was horrible! A flat, monotone doesn't work for a novel. She needs to stick to her forte - journalism/nonfiction.


----------



## pinky7129

Good for Dorinda calling b a brow beater!


----------



## beekmanhill

Vanilla Bean said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> RHONY isn't the right place for Carole. She really did look perturbed at the mention of her age. Overall, she was a poor casting choice. I "read" the audiobook of her memoir "What Remains: A Memoir of Fate, Friendship and Love." It was lovely and I do recommend it. However, I thought her novel "The Widow's Guide to Sex and Dating" was dreadful. I couldn't get past the first disc of that audiobook - the characters and plot were trite and her reading was horrible! A flat, monotone doesn't work for a novel. She needs to stick to her forte - journalism/nonfiction.



After her behavior this season and reading some of her tweets, I began to think that Aviva was correct when she said a ghostwriter wrote Carol's first book.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> Caole's existence this season revolved around cosigning and caping for Bethenny...  that's it!



did someone say that her dog wasn't really hers, but was a borrowed dog for storyline? don't know if it was here.


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> After her behavior this season and reading some of her tweets, I began to think that Aviva was correct when she said a ghostwriter wrote Carol's first book.


On an other forum, someone mentioned that her sister is a very well known editor.
So I believe that Aviva was onto something very tangible.
Carole might not have had a straight up ghost writer but she had a lot of help.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Well, she needed a lot more help with that novel!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

guccimamma said:


> did someone say that her dog wasn't really hers, but was a borrowed dog for storyline? don't know if it was here.


Carole and her dog stories are almost as confusing as who slept with Tom.  I thought she said in a prior season that the dog she has in New York is a dog she "shares" with a friend.  Then this season for the first time we learn she has a dog out in Los Angeles, where she also keeps a home, which really surprised me - how do you keep a pet across the country?  Then I think someone posted a story here  that Carole asked Susan Sarandon if she could borrow her dog for filming.....


----------



## rockhollow

I really liked Dorinda on the last reunion - she was to only one that stood up to Bethany.
She was full on, and she was getting it from more than one of the ladies.
She sure wasn't happy with Sonja's comments about John and business - no calling it a little dry-cleaning business. I liked to see Dorinda defend her man.

Hard to figure out why Andy is so fond of Bethany. His almost was deferring to her thought out the reunion about everything.
Is he thinking of grooming her for his job? Does he want to move higher up the ladder, and needs someone to do his old job.

Just seems weird that so many of us want nothing to do with Bethany, but there she is, seemingly in a preferential position on the show.

Like all the housewife shows, I think they need to keep bringing in fresh new women, and only keep a couple of the older women per season.
Please send away Bethany and Carole - make Ramona a friend for a season, and bring in 3 or 4 new ladies.


----------



## guccimamma

jeez, carol should just say she fosters dogs....rather than sharing them for airtime and looking like an imbecile.

i wonder how crazy kelly is doing,  she isn't sounding so bad at this point.


----------



## Love Of My Life

rockhollow said:


> I really liked Dorinda on the last reunion - she was to only one that stood up to Bethany.
> She was full on, and she was getting it from more than one of the ladies.
> She sure wasn't happy with Sonja's comments about John and business - no calling it a little dry-cleaning business. I liked to see Dorinda defend her man.
> 
> Hard to figure out why Andy is so fond of Bethany. His almost was deferring to her thought out the reunion about everything.
> Is he thinking of grooming her for his job? Does he want to move higher up the ladder, and needs someone to do his old job.
> Andy is getting predictable as well.. not fresh & witty .
> Also think ANdy gets off on seeing these girls go at each other..
> Seems like a sentence got linked into Rockhollow's post.. sorry about that...
> 
> Just seems weird that so many of us want nothing to do with Bethany, but there she is, seemingly in a preferential position on the show.
> 
> Like all the housewife shows, I think they need to keep bringing in fresh new women, and only keep a couple of the older women per season.
> Please send away Bethany and Carole - make Ramona a friend for a season, and bring in 3 or 4 new ladies.



Think that Dorinda is very much her own person. She takes too many hits about "John" & continues that relationship in
spite of what the girls think. They each fill a need for each other at this stage in their lives. Dorinda is financially secure
John has his Madame Paulette business.. All is good for the two of them.
And to keep the audience that has been watching the housewives from the start, they are in desperate need
of some new fresh faces...


----------



## baghagg

junqueprincess said:


> Any Radio Andy listeners... I can't find her name on the schedule? Or referenced anywhere..Has Bethenny been dropped?


It's called B Real with Bethenny


----------



## baghagg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Carole and her dog stories are almost as confusing as who slept with Tom.  I thought she said in a prior season that the dog she has in New York is a dog she "shares" with a friend.  Then this season for the first time we learn she has a dog out in Los Angeles, where she also keeps a home, which really surprised me - how do you keep a pet across the country?  Then I think someone posted a story here  that Carole asked Susan Sarandon if she could borrow her dog for filming.....


Carol was shown at her LA her with her West coast dog during a previous season,  possibly her first season.


----------



## lulilu

Was anyone getting annoyed with Luann's running commentary everytime Sonja talked?  Saying "delusional" and doing a crazy motion with her hand?  I thought that was so rude.  You can tell that Sonja's relationship with Tom has really gotten under her skin.  She has drunk Tom's koolaid if she believes he only had sex with Sonja once.  I think Sonja is downpedaling the numbers.  Which reminds me -- what kind of person is Tom with these "threats" to Dorinda and Sonja?  How desperate and dishonest is he to feed Luann his lies?


----------



## baghagg

hotshot said:


> Sorry, not buying this explanation....the girls were making their "own statement"
> about how they really feel about Bethenny...IYKWIM...
> Strep throat??? Gimme a break here... why go out & possibly expose others
> to getting sick from your strep throat???? Jules has small children & who wants
> to be exposed to strep? WOnder if she told Andy or the girls she was sick??
> Also think Andy fuels this negative energy which is also disappointing
> The whole housewife franchise for the most part doesn't hold much interest for me
> & unless their is a new cast for the NY women, time to say adieu


Why go out?   These ladies are contractually obligated to be at the reunions.   There's a lot of production that's goes into each show,  you can't just reschedule your appearance. 

Bethenny's delivery may be questionable,  but she's spot on about most subjects with which she chooses to become involved.  Sorry,  but she's bright,  clever,  witty and a straight shooter.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Vanilla Bean said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> RHONY isn't the right place for Carole. She really did look perturbed at the mention of her age. Overall, she was a poor casting choice. I "read" the audiobook of her memoir "What Remains: A Memoir of Fate, Friendship and Love." It was lovely and I do recommend it. However, I thought her novel "The Widow's Guide to Sex and Dating" was dreadful. I couldn't get past the first disc of that audiobook - the characters and plot were trite and her reading was horrible! A flat, monotone doesn't work for a novel. She needs to stick to her forte - journalism/nonfiction.



I also loved Carole's memoir, however I couldn't get into her novel.



CanuckBagLover said:


> Carole and her dog stories are almost as confusing as who slept with Tom.  I thought she said in a prior season that the dog she has in New York is a dog she "shares" with a friend.  Then this season for the first time we learn she has a dog out in Los Angeles, where she also keeps a home, which really surprised me - how do you keep a pet across the country?  Then I think someone posted a story here  that Carole asked Susan Sarandon if she could borrow her dog for filming.....



Past season did show Carole's Los Angeles home, along with her dog.



baghagg said:


> It's called B Real with Bethenny



B Real with Bethenny is as entertaining as Sandyland is.... Both of these ladies are overly self important.


----------



## Love Of My Life

baghagg said:


> Why go out?   These ladies are contractually obligated to be at the reunions.   There's a lot of production that's goes into each show,  you can't just reschedule your appearance.
> 
> Bethenny's delivery may be questionable,  but she's spot on about most subjects with which she chooses to become involved.  Sorry,  but she's bright,  clever,  witty and a straight shooter.



We can agree to disagree here... I don't find her bright, clever or witty but she is a straight shooter at the expense of the other ladies
on the show with some very cutting, caustic & derogatory comments & by her own admission that have
been very hurtful & inappropriate
She is a successful businesswoman & certainly deserves credit for her hard work...


----------



## La Comtesse

hotshot said:


> We can agree to disagree here... *I don't find her bright, clever or witty but she is a straight shooter at the expense of the other ladies*
> on the show with some very cutting, caustic & derogatory comments & by her own admission that have
> been very hurtful & inappropriate
> She is a successful businesswoman & certainly deserves credit for her hard work...



I don't find her clever or witty at all anymore (never did find her particularly bright).  In the beginning I used to think her commentaries were funny-a bit caustic perhaps. But I didn't think she meant any harm, even when they sounded harsh.  Now she is not funny at all to me.  She just seems like an angry, bitter person that will never find real happiness in life.  She is depressing and toxic to watch.  I cannot find anyone, friend or relative that will watch her.  No one I know is watching NY currently because of her.  Most cannot even stand her voice.   I cannot imagine who can listen to that on the radio.  Lol.  Was that too harsh?  She is good at making money, I'll give her that.  And obviously a few people from this thread like her radios show?  Maybe?

I also don't think she sounds like a straight shooter at all.  She didn't reveal her new relationship or anything about her real life this season, yet attacks everyone else for not being real enough.  On previous seasons she said she hated the Hamptons .  But as soon as she had money she bought a house there.  Everything seems like it is for show now with her.  And quite frankly, I couldn't care less what is going on in her life.  She is just too negative to watch for entertainment.   Just my opinion .


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bethenny is unfilterred. Whatever is in her head rolls off her tongue. I don't know if she as the emotional depth
to realize that the impact of many of her comments were hurtful & inappropriate until they were pointed out & then at times she
did back down. She was downright mean & nasty to several of the girls.
She doesn't know how to nurture a friendship with a girl. Most of her time on camera reflects her lack of
empathy  & her toxicity. She barked at the girls several times during the reunion.
For me she brings nothing new to the show & hasn't since she has been back.
If she is back for the next season, this is not for me. This is not entertainment this is dysfunction
at the highest level from a group of women who are mean spirited, jealous, backstabbing & negative
I don't think their is any housewife from the franchise that is as crass, brusque, narcisstic,
mean spirited, *****y, condescending, arrogant, as Bethenny is


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^I also think Carol got a taste of her buddy's wrath when she was late for dinner.  A few more of those kinds of outbursts and I'll bet Carol will tell her to take a hike too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^^^ Carol will no doubt put Bethenny in her place..


----------



## La Comtesse

hotshot said:


> I don't think their is any housewife from the franchise that is as crass, brusque, narcisstic,
> mean spirited, *****y, condescending, arrogant, as Bethenny is



I agree.  When I read the name of her radio show was "B real with Bethenny," I thought "B b****y with Bethenny" would have been a better (and more accurate) name (imo).

She is mean to everyone.  I remember her (unfortunate) guest appearance on BH when they were in the Hamptons.  She was so nasty (and obviously jealous) of Erica Girardi.  It was hysterical when she split her pants trying to do Erica's dance moves (and failing).

It was pathetic the way she kept trying to tell Erica how to run her career.  I think she is good at making money. I don't think she is a great businesswoman.  There is a difference, to me.  Taking advantage of your reality TV time to get free advertising does not constitute a great businesswoman to me.  She now thinks she is an expert on everything.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Comtesse said:


> I agree.  When I read the name of her radio show was "B real with Bethenny," I thought "B b****y with Bethenny" would have been a better (and more accurate) name (imo).
> 
> She is mean to everyone.  I remember her (unfortunate) guest appearance on BH when they were in the Hamptons.  She was so nasty (and obviously jealous) of Erica Girardi.  It was hysterical when she split her pants trying to do Erica's dance moves (and failing).
> 
> It was pathetic the way she kept trying to tell Erica how to run her career.  I think she is good at making money. I don't think she is a great businesswoman.  There is a difference, to me.  Taking advantage of your reality TV time to get free advertising does not constitute a great businesswoman to me.  She now thinks she is an expert on everything.



You are right.. there is a difference between making money & being a great businesswoman. Bethenny does deserve credit for the concept of
Skinny Girl & she has worked hard for that success.

However,her behavior is in question. She has the characteristics of a bully in addition to other behavior patterns that have been repeated
over the last few seasons & are quite destructive. It just breeds uneasiness to be in the company of a woman like this.
Bethenny is like a ticking time bomb & these girls get the brunt of it as we have seen on the
shows & the reunions.

It makes you wonder what kind of relationship she will have with Brynn? One hates to see these patterns repeated in life.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

La Comtesse said:


> I agree.  When I read the name of her radio show was "B real with Bethenny," I thought "B b****y with Bethenny" would have been a better (and more accurate) name (imo).
> 
> She is mean to everyone.  I remember her (unfortunate) guest appearance on BH when they were in the Hamptons.  She was so nasty (and obviously jealous) of Erica Girardi.  It was hysterical when she split her pants trying to do Erica's dance moves (and failing).
> 
> It was pathetic the way she kept trying to tell Erica how to run her career.  I think she is good at making money. I don't think she is a great businesswoman.  There is a difference, to me.  Taking advantage of your reality TV time to get free advertising does not constitute a great businesswoman to me.  She now thinks she is an expert on everything.



I forgot about that!  She was very rude to Erica.  Her "advice" was unsolicited.  Erica does just fine.  Erica has more class in her pinky toe than B has in her entire body or she would have told her to stick a sock in it.


----------



## pot_luck

I can imagine that Betheny got rid of her bulimia jawline by having her salivary glands injected the with botox.


----------



## Althea G.

OK, so I guess I'm in the minority as someone who really likes Bethenny and appreciates her blunt, sometimes crass behavior. I like Dorinda, too, but I think she's got blinders on too often and of course, she is a pot-stirrer, too. Jules seems sweet but strange, Ramona is loony, Sonja is a party favor, Carole is cool as a cuke, and Luann is a cold hearted hypocrite. But Bethenny sort of lays it all out there, she owns her bad behavior, and she provides a serious reality check to all the other women when they're trying to sweep things under the carpet or hid their feelings or engage in hypocrisy. I can see why people are turned off to her rather abrupt attitude, but what she says in generally true, even if it's the ugly truth. I like that she owns up to her sometimes over-the-top words, unlike Luann, who regrets nothing. Didn't Luann say in the first season that she "never felt guilty for being privileged." That's her ego from the very start, and she hasn't changed. Bethenny seems to have a harder edge because everything is external, but the real ice queen hard-hearted ***** is Luann.


----------



## needloub

DiorT said:


> She tweeted that she doesn't fake kiss or fake hug plus she had strep.



Well, that's no lie...she is a nasty bacteria lol!  Bravo has to realize that Bethenny is a cancer to that show...


----------



## RueMonge

pot_luck said:


> I can imagine that Betheny got rid of her bulimia jawline by having her salivary glands injected the with botox.



You can do that?  Just reading this makes my glands ache.


----------



## DC-Cutie

UGGGHHH!!!  Watching part 3 and Lu totally missed her chance to grill Bethenny.  
Bethenny said 'we called the hotel...'  At that VERY moment Lu should have said 'who is "we"?'.  Because that's when Bethenny would have had to stumble over her words to cover up that the "we" was the executive producers that fed her the info!


----------



## kemilia

Althea G. said:


> OK, so I guess I'm in the minority as someone who really likes Bethenny and appreciates her blunt, sometimes crass behavior. I like Dorinda, too, but I think she's got blinders on too often and of course, she is a pot-stirrer, too. Jules seems sweet but strange, Ramona is loony, Sonja is a party favor, Carole is cool as a cuke, and Luann is a cold hearted hypocrite. But Bethenny sort of lays it all out there, she owns her bad behavior, and she provides a serious reality check to all the other women when they're trying to sweep things under the carpet or hid their feelings or engage in hypocrisy. I can see why people are turned off to her rather abrupt attitude, but what she says in generally true, even if it's the ugly truth. I like that she owns up to her sometimes over-the-top words, unlike Luann, who regrets nothing. Didn't Luann say in the first season that she "never felt guilty for being privileged." That's her ego from the very start, and she hasn't changed. Bethenny seems to have a harder edge because everything is external, but the real ice queen hard-hearted ***** is Luann.


I'm sort of on the same page with you re: Bethenny. She is blunt and sometimes crass, but she calls it as she sees it. And she is the only woman on that show I would take business advice from. Being her friend (a real friend) would be like a test every day but she seems to be honest and blunt and we need more of that instead of the "it's never my fault/responsibility" society we live in now. And I'm sure I'm gonna get blasted for my take on her, but that's all it is--my personal view.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Althea G. said:


> OK, so I guess I'm in the minority as someone who really likes Bethenny and appreciates her blunt, sometimes crass behavior. I like Dorinda, too, but I think she's got blinders on too often and of course, she is a pot-stirrer, too.



I still like her too.  I just watched all three parts of the reunion yesterday.  I had read this thread after each episode was actually aired and was expecting so, so much worse from her based on people's reactions.  She just didn't seem all that bad to me on the reunions.    I don't see what was so mean or crass about her at all.  I thought she handled herself pretty calmly and reasonably actually.  I guess how anyone interprets what they see and hear is affected by how they feel about a person to begin with though. 

One thing that was really evident to me watching the reunion is how much the arguments and drama are all just a part of the show.  These women don't actually hate each other at all. You can catch many moments where they let their "acting" guard down for a second and show warmth and friendliness toward someone they were spitting daggers at a second before.  I don't know about y'all, but in my real life, when I hate someone I can't stand to even hear them breathe.  They could adopt the cutest puppy on the planet and I wouldn't think it cute.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Don't think there is anything wrong with being "direct"or "sharing your thoughts"... however, it is the manner in which it is delivered.
Bethenny 's actions towards her castmates are at times very mean spirited.
A friend of mine says, we all have unpleasant thoughts at times, it's how we act upon them that makes a difference


----------



## BalLVLover

Sassys said:


> She has stated several times on her talk show, she had her breast done twice.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-implants-gave-confidence-boost-bedroom.html
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2011/04/15/bethenny-frankel-talks-boob-job-ordeal-had-implants-removed/



Oh Ok...I couldn't stand her talk show, so I never saw that.


----------



## BalLVLover

Here's another example of The B's rude behavior 

http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/09/a-terrifying-encounter-with-bethenny-frankel.html


----------



## La Comtesse

BalLVLover said:


> Oh Ok...I couldn't stand her talk show, so I never saw that.


I couldn't stand it either.  I turned it on once and after three minutes had to turn it off.  All she did was bash her husband.  One would think if he made her so miserable, she wouldn't want to talk (and hence think) about him so much.  Maybe she likes to be miserable?

Funny, how she admitted some of her surgeries on her own show.  I've seen it come up in questions many times on WWHL and she never mentions that.  Not that it matters because they are very obvious.  It's just another example of her NOT being so open and honest and "real."


----------



## La Comtesse

Ramona was the only original NY HW (that I recall) who had run a very successful business before the show started.  And she didn't need to rely on her reality TV position to make it successful.  I would think Ramona would be the one to take business advice from, unless your business was plugging brands based on your reality TV persona.


----------



## La Comtesse

Oh, just noticed in the second article (April 2011) Sassys posted that Bethenny said she had the breast implants removed (because she wasn't comfortable with them)????
http://www.realitytea.com/2011/04/15/bethenny-frankel-talks-boob-job-ordeal-had-implants-removed/
So, now she has no breast implants??  Not that I care but they do not look remotely natural to me.  Even the article ends by saying she looks like she still has them.  I don't remember a time ever where they looked natural.  I specifically remember her in Jill Zarin's pool looking very unnatural.


Then on the dailymail (June 2012) article she says the implants make her feel hotter--LOL!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-implants-gave-confidence-boost-bedroom.html

A very confusing way to "admit" to your plastic surgery.  Most stars just list what they've had in a candid way.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Comtesse said:


> Ramona was the only original NY HW (that I recall) who had run a very successful business before the show started.  And she didn't need to rely on her reality TV position to make it successful.  I would think Ramona would be the one to take business advice from, unless your business was plugging brands based on your reality TV persona.



Remember the same. Ramona now has wines, skin care & not sure about a partnership in a restaurant.
Remember Ramona also in the clothing end buying huge lots 
Lisa V is another woman who has great business acumen.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^Yes, I was just thinking that Ramona and the others with new products need to start demanding their products be in every shot, just like Bethenny.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Comtesse said:


> ^^Yes, I was just thinking that Ramona and the others with new products need to start demanding their products be in every shot, just like Bethenny.



Wouldn't that be nice.. LOL

Ramona has a friend who sells her beauty products on a home shopping network
So very often, Ramona calls in & shows her support & this gal really appreciates that
I remember Ramona having her jewelry line as well on that same shopping network
( suppose Mario might have helped with production & contacts??)
That's what I like to see.. women supporting each other not tearing them apart


----------



## Cherrasaki

La Comtesse said:


> I couldn't stand it either.  I turned it on once and after three minutes had to turn it off.  All she did was bash her husband.  One would think if he made her so miserable, she wouldn't want to talk (and hence think) about him so much.  *Maybe she likes to be miserable?*
> 
> Funny, how she admitted some of her surgeries on her own show.  I've seen it come up in questions many times on WWHL and she never mentions that.  Not that it matters because they are very obvious.  It's just another example of her NOT being so open and honest and "real."



Bethenny is so full of it and she is delusional. She's always preaching about doing one thing then acts in a different manner when it has to do with herself, hence she is constantly contradicting herself.  I think fans used to like her because they thought she was "keeping it real" and she could also be funny in her commentary but now most people are realizing that this isn't the case anymore.  Her behavior is not funny its just downright awful. The success has definitely gone to her head.

And if I remember correctly she even seemed miserable filming that reality show of hers with her then husband (Jason) way back when.  She was irritable and grumpy, was constantly complaining and brow beating him. This woman may have all the success and money in the world but it doesn't change the fact that she is ugly on the inside.

P.S. I was reading some of the other blogs and the comments about Bethenny have been extremely negative. Someone wrote that Bethenny looks like an "evil flapper ghost lady of the prohibition era haunting the people of New York until they buy her products".  Lol People get so creative with their insults.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cherrasaki said:


> Bethenny is so full of it and she is delusional. She's always preaching about doing one thing then acts in a different manner when it has to do with herself, hence she is constantly contradicting herself.  I think fans used to like her because they thought she was "keeping it real" and could also be funny in her commentary but now most people are realizing that this isn't the case anymore.  Her behavior is not funny its just downright awful. The success has definitely gone to her head.
> 
> And if I remember correctly she even seemed miserable filming that reality show of hers with her then husband (Jason) way back when.  She was irritable and grumpy, was constantly complaining and brow beating him. This woman may have all the success and money in the world but it doesn't change the fact that she is ugly on the inside.
> 
> P.S. I was reading some of the other blogs and the comments about Bethenny have been vicious. Someone wrote that Bethenny looks like an "evil flapper ghost lady of the prohibition era haunting the people of New York until they buy her products".  Lol People get so creative with their insults.



Do agree with much of what you  said..
I think she was always miserable & her success perhaps now makes her think & feel she can get
away with speaking to people in a demeaning manner & consistently insult them & that
they will be accepting of it... not happening & don't think she is respected much either in
her female relationships,if she has any remaining.. Don't think these girls want to have
to much to do with her because of her unfiltered mouth
At the end of the day, no matter how successful she might be that inner core of dysfunction just comes
right through... but for her fiance, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Just let's see how long this relationship will last..LOL...


----------



## DrDior

Nah, why bother?


----------



## Love Of My Life

DrDior said:


> Nah, why bother?



Why not? It's a forum to share thoughts & opinions.. good ,bad or indifferent


----------



## DrDior

hotshot said:


> Why not? It's a forum to share thoughts & opinions.. good ,bad or indifferent


Okay, then ... I'm not cool with women ripping other women for their looks. I'm no Giselle and I doubt we're floating in Imans and Christie Brinkleys here, so what gives? Could most of the women here withstand a fraction of the personal comments they'd dish about others?

Straight up: if I was to make a comment about the chick from My Big Fat Beautiful Life being unattractive for being obsese, I'd get a chorus of people crying foul - "she has PCOS, how dare you fat shame her?" - but people want to comment about others' faces and features. Fer real?


----------



## La Comtesse

Cherrasaki said:


> *Bethenny is so full of it and she is delusional. She's always preaching about doing one thing then acts in a different manner when it has to do with herself, hence she is constantly contradicting herself.  I think fans used to like her because they thought she was "keeping it real" and she could also be funny in her commentary but now most people are realizing that this isn't the case anymore.*  Her behavior is not funny its just downright awful. The success has definitely gone to her head.
> 
> And if I remember correctly she even seemed miserable filming that reality show of hers with her then husband (Jason) way back when.  She was irritable and grumpy, was constantly complaining and brow beating him. This woman may have all the success and money in the world but it doesn't change the fact that she is ugly on the inside.
> 
> P.S. I was reading some of the other blogs and the comments about Bethenny have been extremely negative. Someone wrote that Bethenny looks like an "evil flapper ghost lady of the prohibition era haunting the people of New York until they buy her products".  Lol People get so creative with their insults.



Agreed.  My favorite description of her (written in other blog comments) is that she is soulless.  One definition described that as "Lacking sensitivity or the capacity for deep feeling."  Seemed accurate to me.

And someone pointed out that Bethenny insulted Carol's looks/physique this season by implying that she has small breasts.  I also recall her saying regarding Erica Girardi, "that requires a lot of work, a lot of upkeep" or something like that before she even met Erica, from looking at her picture on a phone.  So Bethenny regularly comments on others looks.


----------



## La Comtesse

hotshot said:


> Just let's see how long this relationship will last..LOL...



I was thinking the same thing.  If the soon-to-be-ex-wife of the man in question harbors any resentment towards him, all she has to do is wait for the (inevitable) break-up.  If the past is anything to go by, he will get decimated.


----------



## La Comtesse

Oh, I also forgot that Bethenny insulted Michael (Jules' husband) by saying he could go as R2D2 for Halloween.  And she did this AFTER Dorinda privately said he was sensitive about his height. She has also made comments about Jules' weight and Ramona's breast implants.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ I think you'd be hard pushed to find someone Bethenny hasn't insulted!!!
She's so mean-spirited! 
She carries such a negative vibe around where ever she goes... I had someone like that it my life (a friends BF) he could walk into a room and even the food would go bad!
It was a relief telling her I no longer wanted him around me... In social gatherings I will be polite but that's it! 

I think Bethenny is exactly like that! All they want to do is make others as unhappy as they are!! They have to ruin it for everybody!
They also can't resist making mean, snide comments if something good happens to someone, they have to ruin it! I think they take pleasure in upsetting others!

They are also extremely unpredictable, you never know what will set them off.... As we have seen from Bethenny, she can be cool and calm and then just EXPLODE over nothing....


----------



## lucywife

La Comtesse said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  If the soon-to-be-ex-wife of the man in question harbors any resentment towards him, all she has to do is wait for the (inevitable) break-up.  If the past is anything to go by, he will get decimated.


 "the best predictor of future behavior is past behavior."


----------



## lucywife

Sophie-Rose said:


> As we have seen from Bethenny, she can be cool and calm and then just EXPLODE over nothing...


 these explosions of hers are insufferable to watch. I wouldn't want to be near anybody who behaves the way she does, so embarrassing.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Do remember Bethenny's party at which John & Dorinda came. She ignored John, made him feel uncomfortable
as well as several of her guests by her behavior. It was inappropriate & certainly a good hostess would never call
attention to a guest in that manner. Intolerable behavior & doesn't put her in a good light.


----------



## La Comtesse

^^I remember she called John a cow (clearly making fun of his weight) in her vicious fight at the bra party.  

At one point in the reunion Bethenny commented that Dorinda was a bit fired up (don't remember her exact words) and (her little sidekick) Andy had to tell her she was too.  Her reaction was something like, "Oh, really, I am?"  She seems to lack any self-awareness.


----------



## La Comtesse

Here's an article where Ramona is annoyed with Bethenny because she keeps talking about her  surgery:
http://www.realitytea.com/2016/07/2...lies-bethenny-frankel-secret-plastic-surgery/

She is open, and "real" and honest about others.  But is she about herself?  She can call John a cow and that's OK.  But Terry Dubrow should never say she would look better with more weight on her?


----------



## Graw

La Comtesse said:


> Here's an article where Ramona is annoyed with Bethenny because she keeps talking about her  surgery:
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/07/2...lies-bethenny-frankel-secret-plastic-surgery/
> 
> She is open, and "real" and honest about others.  But is she about herself?  She can call John a cow and that's OK.  But Terry Dubrow should never say she would look better with more weight on her?



Terry Dubrow!?  She doesn't need a doctor to tell her she appears very thin.  She might want to look that way, and that is her choice, but to go after anyone who states their opinion is getting old.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Comtesse said:


> Oh, I also forgot that Bethenny insulted Michael (Jules' husband) by saying he could go as R2D2 for Halloween.  And she did this AFTER Dorinda privately said he was sensitive about his height. She has also made comments about Jules' weight and Ramona's breast implants.



Also remember Bethenny making an inappropriate comment about Jules & Michael's unfinished home in the hamptons
(Referring to it as a money pit?)


----------



## luckylove

To me, there is Bethenny's basic personality which tends to be a bit abrasive and acerbic. Add to that some sort of stimulant which many of us suspect she abuses, and it's a recipe for total disaster... completely combustible combination.


----------



## La Comtesse

luckylove said:


> To me, there is Bethenny's basic personality which tends to be a bit abrasive and acerbic. Add to that some sort of stimulant which many of us suspect she abuses, and it's a recipe for total disaster... completely combustible combination.


Interesting.  I'm naive when it comes to substances.  But I often think she looks manic when she's yelling at someone.  She talks so fast during her rages sometimes you can barely understand the words.


----------



## Tivo

La Comtesse said:


> Here's an article where Ramona is annoyed with Bethenny because she keeps talking about her  surgery:
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/07/2...lies-bethenny-frankel-secret-plastic-surgery/
> 
> *She is open, and "real" and honest about others. * But is she about herself?  She can call John a cow and that's OK.  But Terry Dubrow should never say she would look better with more weight on her?



Yes, yes, yes! Hammer meet the nail! She simply can't be fake when it comes to trashing other people. Yet when someone points out her true flaws...not just those she's comfortable with making fun of...she simply cannot emotionally bear it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Comtesse said:


> Interesting.  I'm naive when it comes to substances.  But I often think she looks manic when she's yelling at someone.  She talks so fast during her rages sometimes you can barely understand the words.



Remember her yelling at Kelly when they were on a trip.. she lost it then...


----------



## La Comtesse

^^Yes. "Go to sleep!  Go to sleep!"  It was Sonja who diffused the situation.


----------



## Sassys

hotshot said:


> Remember her yelling at Kelly when they were on a trip.. she lost it then...





La Comtesse said:


> ^^Yes. "Go to sleep!  Go to sleep!"  It was Sonja who diffused the situation.



You're defending crazy jelly bean eating satchels of gold Kelly? Really?????? She gives her a gift and she calls her friend telling them Bethenny is trying to kill her and you question Bethenny's sanity???


----------



## BalLVLover

hotshot said:


> Do remember Bethenny's party at which John & Dorinda came. She ignored John, made him feel uncomfortable
> as well as several of her guests by her behavior. It was inappropriate & certainly a good hostess would never call
> attention to a guest in that manner. Intolerable behavior & doesn't put her in a good light.



Anyone remember Bethenny's behavior when Jason surprised her on her birthday with a party on their reality show. Omg, she really lost it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BalLVLover said:


> Anyone remember Bethenny's behavior when Jason surprised her on her birthday with a party on their reality show. Omg, she really lost it.




Yes do remember that.. She went into the ladies room & was very hysterical.... Lots to reflect back upon Bethenny's
behavior over her time on the housewives..
She & Jill had several rounds (one about Bobby ) as I remember & remember her horrible comments about the
way Alex & Simon lived in their house that was undergoing renovations. Also remember
Bethenny's comments when Alex & Simon brought their kids to a dinner & how the kids attacked
their burgers. Bethenny was mean
She can be very provoking & perhaps that is why people respond to her in the manner in which they do.


----------



## La Comtesse

Sassys said:


> You're defending crazy jelly bean eating satchels of gold Kelly? Really?????? She gives her a gift and she calls her friend telling them Bethenny is trying to kill her and you question Bethenny's sanity???



In retrospect, Bethenny's behavior was much worse!  Given what we have seen with Bethenny now and her marriage break up, I wonder if she was doing things to Kelly behind the scenes (regarding Kelly saying Bethenny was feeding things to the press).  No one "defends" someone having a breakdown.  It's a case of being mature and lucid enough to know how to handle the situation.

In any case, Sonja was the one who realized Kelly may be having some kind of breakdown.  Bethenny clearly could not see that (or just didn't care).  So, was she just as disturbed as Kelly?  Clearly, she was not as lucid as Sonja was at the time.  Sonja had to stop her attacking Kelly because anyone with a brain could see it wasn't helping the situation.

Bethenny saying that gummy bears don't grow on the vine and screeching, "Go to sleep, Go to Sleep" at the top of her lungs obviously would not help the situation.  It would most likely escalate it.  It was Sonja who was able to calm Bethenny, and in turn Kelly down.


----------



## La Comtesse

hotshot said:


> Yes do remember that.. She went into the ladies room & was very hysterical.... Lots to reflect back upon Bethenny's
> behavior over her time on the housewives..
> *She & Jill had several rounds (one about Bobby ) *as I remember & remember her horrible comments about the
> way Alex & Simon lived in their house that was undergoing renovations. Also remember
> Bethenny's comments when Alex & Simon brought their kids to a dinner & how the kids attacked
> their burgers. Bethenny was mean
> She can be very provoking & perhaps that is why people respond to her in the manner in which they do.


I remember feeling so sorry for Bethenny when Jill wouldn't talk to her.  I am still not a big Jill fan since I think she was mean to Ramona too.  But in retrospect, I do believe that Jill did feel used and tossed aside by Bethenny after befriending her before she made it with her brand.

Jill was funnier to watch too.  I didn't really want them to bring Jill back.  But if I had to choose between Jill and Bethenny, I'd pick Jill all day.

Anyone remember when Jill kept asking Bethenny (when they were on a double date and with other friends at a restaurant) what (the first) Jason bought her for her birthday?  Bethenny said if she asked again she would stab her with a scewer!


----------



## La Comtesse

BalLVLover said:


> Anyone remember Bethenny's behavior when Jason surprised her on her birthday with a party on their reality show.* Omg, she really lost it.*


Yeah, that behavior was pretty crazy/over-the top for a surprise birthday party, imo.  Didn't his poor parents come too?  All I remember of her reasoning for it was some sort of incoherent babbling, maybe about it being her mother's birthday too?


----------



## mama13drama99

La Comtesse said:


> In retrospect, Bethenny's behavior was much worse!  Given what we have seen with Bethenny now and her marriage break up, I wonder if she was doing things to Kelly behind the scenes (regarding Kelly saying Bethenny was feeding things to the press).  No one "defends" someone having a breakdown.  It's a case of being mature and lucid enough to know how to handle the situation.
> 
> In any case, Sonja was the one who realized Kelly may be having some kind of breakdown.  Bethenny clearly could not see that (or just didn't care).  So, was she just as disturbed as Kelly?  Clearly, she was not as lucid as Sonja was at the time.  Sonja had to stop her attacking Kelly because anyone with a brain could see it wasn't helping the situation.
> 
> Bethenny saying that gummy bears don't grow on the vine and screeching, "Go to sleep, Go to Sleep" at the top of her lungs obviously would not help the situation.  It would most likely escalate it.  It was Sonja who was able to calm Bethenny, and in turn Kelly down.



Man, I'm trying hard to find why this is a surprise or confusing to anyone!?!?  Bethaknee is a lunatic! Point. Blank. Period.


----------



## swags

Sassys said:


> You're defending crazy jelly bean eating satchels of gold Kelly? Really?????? She gives her a gift and she calls her friend telling them Bethenny is trying to kill her and you question Bethenny's sanity???


Kelly was nuts. She got offended by Bethenny early on ("you come from a place of no") but could never hold her own against her. She was over the top nutty on that trip and when B yelled "go to sleep" I was thinking finally someone is shutting the nutcase down.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when you look back on it, Kelly was a different type of cray cray.  She was perfectly harmless.  Bethenny on the other hand, her cray cray trumps Kelly's because she is mean spirited.

I'd rather deal with Kelly thinking Gummy Bears are nutritious and her running in the streets of NYC, rather than Bethenny coming in with guns blazing, nitpicking everything that everybody does whilst calling it 'keeping it real'.


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> when you look back on it, Kelly was a different type of cray cray.  She was perfectly harmless.  Bethenny on the other hand, her cray cray trumps Kelly's because she is mean spirited.
> 
> I'd rather deal with Kelly thinking Gummy Bears are nutritious and her running in the streets of NYC, rather than Bethenny coming in with guns blazing, nitpicking everything that everybody does whilst calling it 'keeping it real'.



Agree here.. Bethenny is like a torpedo.. fire one, fire two & keeps on firing

Kelly has also gotten the help that she needs & has turned her life around in a more
positive way it appears


----------



## Sassys

La Comtesse said:


> In retrospect, Bethenny's behavior was much worse!  Given what we have seen with Bethenny now and her marriage break up, I wonder if she was doing things to Kelly behind the scenes (regarding Kelly saying Bethenny was feeding things to the press).  No one "defends" someone having a breakdown.  It's a case of being mature and lucid enough to know how to handle the situation.
> 
> In any case, Sonja was the one who realized Kelly may be having some kind of breakdown.  Bethenny clearly could not see that (or just didn't care).  So, was she just as disturbed as Kelly?  Clearly, she was not as lucid as Sonja was at the time.  Sonja had to stop her attacking Kelly because anyone with a brain could see it wasn't helping the situation.
> 
> Bethenny saying that gummy bears don't grow on the vine and screeching, "Go to sleep, Go to Sleep" at the top of her lungs obviously would not help the situation.  It would most likely escalate it.  It was Sonja who was able to calm Bethenny, and in turn Kelly down.



Sorry, I'm old school tough New Yorker. When someone is acting crazy, I shut it down. I am not going to "there there" crazy. I see nothing wrong with how Bethenny shut down Kelly. No one wants to sit around some nutcase talking about her life of gummy bears and lollipops and constantly telling someone you are not a chef you are a cook. Kelly had the nerve to say to someone's face "I am up here and you are down there". That comment alone, would have had me shut Kelly down and send her home with her tail between her legs. I just can't tolerate crazy ditzy women like Kelly or Kim Ricahrds and they need to be shut down and not babied.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> when you look back on it, Kelly was a different type of cray cray.  She was perfectly harmless.  Bethenny on the other hand, her cray cray trumps Kelly's because she is mean spirited.
> 
> I'd rather deal with Kelly thinking Gummy Bears are nutritious and her running in the streets of NYC, rather than Bethenny coming in with guns blazing, nitpicking everything that everybody does whilst calling it 'keeping it real'.


I agree to a point ....I think Kelly had a mean streak/elitist way about her...


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> I agree to a point ....I think Kelly had a mean streak/elitist way about her...


I'll agree with you there.  Like everybody has their mean girl moments.  But that bish Bethenney, wake up drinking mean girl latte.

I'm still trying to understand Kelly's "systematic bullying"


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> You're defending crazy jelly bean eating satchels of gold Kelly? Really?????? She gives her a gift and she calls her friend telling them Bethenny is trying to kill her and you question Bethenny's sanity???


I really miss Kelly (still trying to figure out satchel of gold).


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> when you look back on it, Kelly was a different type of cray cray.  She was perfectly harmless.  Bethenny on the other hand, her cray cray trumps Kelly's because she is mean spirited.
> 
> I'd rather deal with Kelly thinking Gummy Bears are nutritious and her running in the streets of NYC, rather than Bethenny coming in with guns blazing, nitpicking everything that everybody does whilst calling it 'keeping it real'.



this is it.


----------



## GoGlam

Sassys said:


> Sorry, I'm old school tough New Yorker. When someone is acting crazy, I shut it down. I am not going to "there there" crazy. I see nothing wrong with how Bethenny shut down Kelly. No one wants to sit around some nutcase talking about her life of gummy bears and lollipops and constantly telling someone you are not a chef you are a cook. Kelly had the nerve to say to someone's face "I am up here and you are down there". That comment alone, would have had me shut Kelly down and send her home with her tail between her legs. I just can't tolerate crazy ditzy women like Kelly or Kim Ricahrds and they need to be shut down and not babied.



lol you sound like Jules.. "I'm Asian," "I'm Jewish!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> lol you sound like Jules.. "I'm Asian," "I'm Jewish!"


Sassy is proud of her NYC!!


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Sorry, I'm old school tough New Yorker. When someone is acting crazy, I shut it down. I am not going to "there there" crazy. I see nothing wrong with how Bethenny shut down Kelly. No one wants to sit around some nutcase talking about her life of gummy bears and lollipops and constantly telling someone you are not a chef you are a cook. Kelly had the nerve to say to someone's face "I am up here and you are down there". That comment alone, would have had me shut Kelly down and send her home with her tail between her legs. I just can't tolerate crazy ditzy women like Kelly or Kim Ricahrds and they need to be shut down and not babied.



i just back away slowly, and hope crazy doesn't follow me,  i don't need to waste my time on that.

maybe its a california thing.


----------



## Deco

I'm not usually so far off from the majority of the ladies here and frequently agree.  But despite my best efforts , Bethenny does not bother me.  I agree with everyone's objective observations about things she says and does that are wrong, hypocritical, mean, aggressive, etc.    But I have no negative emotion towards Bethenny when observing the same things everyone else does.  I still mostly enjoy watching her.  It's not painful for me, like it is to watch Vicki from OC, or Tre from NJ (former seasons, not this Namaste season), or Shannon from OC, or Brandi from BH.  I just don't dislike her, and not because I side with villains.  She doesn't push my buttons.  Wonder what that says about me .


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll agree with you there.  Like everybody has their mean girl moments.  But that bish Bethenney, wake up drinking mean girl latte.
> 
> I'm still trying to understand Kelly's "systematic bullying"


I think Kellys has/had issues, but Beths issues seem much more like anger....real anger...where as Kelly is .....I don't know...Im not a shrink, but to me its clear that beth is one angry chick...


----------



## horse17

Decophile said:


> I'm not usually so far off from the majority of the ladies here and frequently agree.  But despite my best efforts , Bethenny does not bother me.  I agree with everyone's objective observations about things she says and does that are wrong, hypocritical, mean, aggressive, etc.    But I have no negative emotion towards Bethenny when observing the same things everyone else does.  I still mostly enjoy watching her.  It's not painful for me, like it is to watch Vicki from OC, or Tre from NJ (former seasons, not this Namaste season), or Shannon from OC, or Brandi from BH.  I just don't dislike her, and not because I side with villains.  She doesn't push my buttons.  Wonder what that says about me .


lol!..it doesn't say anything about you!!..I don't mind watching beth, or Vicki, or Shannon for that matter...theyre all cay cray...I know beth is a straight forward kind of personality..and sometimes I can laugh at how she describes people..her friends included....but I think she is the type who can turn very quick on someone....and get very mean and nasty..maybe she has abandonment issues....


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> i just back away slowly, and hope crazy doesn't follow me,  i don't need to waste my time on that.
> 
> maybe its a california thing.



LOL


----------



## Sassys

I just don't see Bethenny as being mean. I see her as having no filter and saying what everyone is thinking, but won't say (regardless if its right or wrong), some people just don't know when to turn the filter on, doesn't make them mean. It boggled my mind how people thought she was yelling at Sonja. Not once did she raise her voice. Telling someone the truth about themselves (or what everyone else thinks), is not yelling at them. Yes, she was yelling at Luanne, but IMO Luanne deserved it. She walks around telling people what is not classy (don't introduce me to the driver as Luanne, don't invite me someplace and expect me to pay, don't talk about me behind my back, etc). Yet she gets busted in St. Barts cheating on her man, she sleeps with a married man in Turks (and laughed about it), she sleeps with a man that dated two of her "friends", she bashes Carole for dating her nieces ex-boyfriend (Carole is not a close friend of the family). Yep, I also would have told her about herself, and would not have felt bad for it later. It is what it is.

I still like Bethenny for what she has accomplished. If Andy and Bravo like that and favor her; she should ride with it and get everything she can out of it (she's not breaking any morals or laws). I want to see how sweet others would be, while they are fighting a man for 4 years over money he did not work for. That alone has to be beyond stressful. For all we know, she stays on the show, to make back the money she had to give loser Jason.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> i just back away slowly, and hope crazy doesn't follow me,  i don't need to waste my time on that.
> 
> maybe its a california thing.



There are different types of crazy you back away from slowly. Boil my rabbit, shoot innocent people in a public place is not the crazy I am talking about. Kelly B, Kim Richards (aka ding bat crazy) should not be coddled.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When someone tells you something in confidence and then you make hints to a group that you know intimate details of her marriage (Bethenny and Jules) that's being mean. Plain and simple. 

Yes she no zero filter. But let's not act like she doesn't know it. She's seen herself on camera enough to know. And also at some point you just say 'enough is enough'. Why keep going in on the ladies?  What positive purpose does it serve? None. 

You would think for the sake of her daughter and her own brand that she'd chill the fcuk out.  Sure She's not breaking laws, but I question her morals.  Why would you want to display that behavior on national tv?

And if going through the divorce made her the way we see her, she should have stayed off camera. Nobody dragged her kicking & screaming to return.


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll agree with you there.  Like everybody has their mean girl moments.  But that bish Bethenney, wake up drinking mean girl latte.
> 
> I'm still trying to understand Kelly's "systematic bullying"



And by everyone that includes so many, not just the reality starlets.  Myself too.  And quite a few members here too.  Better end that there...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> When someone tells you something in confidence and then you make hints to a group that you know intimate details of her marriage (Bethenny and Jules) that's being mean. Plain and simple.
> 
> Yes she no zero filter. But let's not act like she doesn't know it. She's seen herself on camera enough to know. And also at some point you just say 'enough is enough'. Why keep going in on the ladies?  What positive purpose does it serve? None.
> 
> You would think for the sake of her daughter and her own brand that she'd chill the fcuk out.  Sure She's not breaking laws, but I question her morals.  Why would you want to display that behavior on national tv?
> 
> And if going through the divorce made her the way we see her, she should have stayed off camera. Nobody dragged her kicking & screaming to return.



Jules spoke to her on camera, for the world to see; what was told in confidence?. I also disagree with her yelling at Luanne, but I don't see anything wrong with putting Luanne in her place (I persoanlly don't believe in yelling at people. I always use the same tone for every situation). I agree, for the sake of her brand and child why do this; but maybe she feels people already know "reality shows" are fake or maybe she feels people know she was going through hell with Jason for 4years and that has to take a toll on your soul. When people are hurt and angry inside they take it out on others. Who knows...


----------



## mama13drama99

***singing Justin Timberlake's cry me a river***

Bethaknee takes pleasure in her deluded version of keeping it real as I do of purposely violating the spelling of her name!  Her being a straight shooter does not come from a good place.  She wants to one up the rest (and I imagine they do the same).  She doesn't get to be the judge and jury of who deserves what, especially her wrath. And to be clear neither does LuAnn or the others.  None of us are.

ETA

OMG, I can't!  So she's hurt and taking out on people, so who know?  WTF?  Maybe LuAnn was sexually abused or cheated on and that's why she appears to have been one who's been promiscuous?  Yeah, that sounds good. There!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Jules spoke to her on camera, for the world to see; what was told in confidence?. I also disagree with her yelling at Luanne, but I don't see anything wrong with putting Luanne in her place (I persoanlly don't believe in yelling at people. I always use the same tone for every situation). I agree, for the sake of her brand and child why do this; but maybe she feels people already know "reality shows" are fake or maybe she feels people know she was going through hell with Jason for 4years and that has to take a toll on your soul. When people are hurt and angry inside they take it out on others. Who knows...


]

At one point bethenny said she and Jules also talked privately about her marriage. Those conversation werent aired and if understood it, no cameras were around.  

How do you know she was going through hell with Jason?  Because he hasn't said a word about what was going on, it was all coming from bethenny.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mama13drama99 said:


> And by everyone that includes so many, not just the reality starlets.  Myself too.  And quite a few members here too.  Better end that there...


I agree. We are all humans. Nobody has absolutely perfect days everyday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

It's not always what is said but rather how it is said. Yelling at someone usually will put them on the defensive end of the argument.
You have to know who to share what with. All these girls that are on the housewives franchiese open themselves
wide open with their lifestyles, marital problems,  careers,etc. They will be scrutinized above & beyond with
or without their approval... It is what it is...
I see Bethenny as being confrontational & at times driving her point home at the expense of others.
As far as Jason goes, there are two sides to every story & then some. He probably doesn't want to
expose Brynn to more than he has to so perhaps that is why he keeps quiet. Living with Bethenny was
no picnic in the park. Lots of emotional turmoil there for the two of them..


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> Sorry, I'm old school tough New Yorker.



You'd have to be in order to tolerate that nails on chalk voice.


----------



## TC1

I have a hard time believing anything is said off camera in confidence (as in friendship). These women are not real life friends. They are paid to be on a TV show and create drama. If they all got along and got together to drink coffee and hold each others hands, no one would watch..and Andy Cohen's pockets would be a lot lighter.


----------



## guccimamma

jules is an idiot if she told any of these women a confidence.  she won't make it to a second season to repeat the mistake.


----------



## La Comtesse

Sassys said:


> There are different types of crazy you back away from slowly. Boil my rabbit, shoot innocent people in a public place is not the crazy I am talking about. Kelly B, Kim Richards (aka ding bat crazy) should not be coddled.



If you provoke them though, who knows what they will escalate to?  lol.  You are braver than I am.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> jules is an idiot if she told any of these women a confidence.  she won't make it to a second season to repeat the mistake.


I bet she's regretting everything she ever told Bethenny


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> There are different types of crazy you back away from slowly. Boil my rabbit, shoot innocent people in a public place is not the crazy I am talking about. Kelly B, Kim Richards (aka ding bat crazy) should not be coddled.



10 years ago, i was all about confronting crazy.  now i have had 2 real-life crazies come after us (each seemed perfectly normal for a while). 

i back the hell away and call my attorney if necessary. live and learn. 

but reality tv is the opposite, so i get it.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> I just don't see Bethenny as being mean. I see her as having no filter and saying what everyone is thinking, but won't say (regardless if its right or wrong), some people just don't know when to turn the filter on, doesn't make them mean. It boggled my mind how people thought she was yelling at Sonja. Not once did she raise her voice. Telling someone the truth about themselves (or what everyone else thinks), is not yelling at them. Yes, she was yelling at Luanne, but IMO Luanne deserved it. She walks around telling people what is not classy (don't introduce me to the driver as Luanne, don't invite me someplace and expect me to pay, don't talk about me behind my back, etc). Yet she gets busted in St. Barts cheating on her man, she sleeps with a married man in Turks (and laughed about it), she sleeps with a man that dated two of her "friends", she bashes Carole for dating her nieces ex-boyfriend (Carole is not a close friend of the family). Yep, I also would have told her about herself, and would not have felt bad for it later. It is what it is.
> 
> I still like Bethenny for what she has accomplished. If Andy and Bravo like that and favor her; she should ride with it and get everything she can out of it (she's not breaking any morals or laws). I want to see how sweet others would be, while they are fighting a man for 4 years over money he did not work for. That alone has to be beyond stressful. For all we know, she stays on the show, to make back the money she had to give loser Jason.



all of this..I agree with you.....

but, as far as Jason, we really don't know what transpired in their marriage...yes, I would fight to no end if someone was trying to get a piece of what I worked for...and he deserves none of it...but seriously, can anyone imagine what it must be like to be married to her?..who knows how he was treated from her..we all know what she shows us..maybe she threatened him about their daughter..who knows..Im just saying he could be so pissed off that hes trying to get back at her where it hurts.......do I respect him for it?..no....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> ]
> 
> At one point bethenny said she and Jules also talked privately about her marriage. Those conversation werent aired and if understood it, no cameras were around.
> 
> How do you know she was going through hell with Jason?  Because he hasn't said a word about what was going on, it was all coming from bethenny.



You don't think trying to divorce someone for 4yrs isn't stressful? You don't think having someone sign a pre-nup and then them trying to take what you worked for so hard for stressful?


----------



## Sassys

Vanilla Bean said:


> You'd have to be in order to tolerate that nails on chalk voice.



??? Who's voice are you talking about?


----------



## La Comtesse

Sassys said:


> I want to see how sweet others would be, while they are fighting a man for 4 years over money he did not work for. That alone has to be beyond stressful. For all we know, she stays on the show, to make back the money she had to give loser Jason.


Well, I don't know them personally, so I can only go by what we saw on the show.  And  in her marriage show, it showed him negotiating the sale of the skinny girl beverages, didn't it?  It also showed her asking him to quit his job to help her launch the brand.  I thought he did.  So, I think if he did, he deserved a portion of it.  I would say the same for a woman in the same position.  

There was a billionaire who told a story of how early in their marriage his wife (a stay-at-home mom) made wonderful meals for execs that came to dinner on a moments notice.  He said he is sure she had a monumental role in his getting contracts early in his career/business.  Now, they were still happily married at the time, so maybe he wouldn't say this if they weren't.  But I think in many marriages the spouse does indeed help build the business (sacrificing for the other spouse to get ahead) in more ways than are blatantly obvious.  But in Jason's case, on the show it did look like he helped directly.  

Plus, if it were me, even if I didn't like my ex-husband, I would want him to be living in a place that was nice for my daughter to visit.  If I could afford to keep my main condo and give it to my husband, I would, just for my daughter's stability.  I would also want her to have a good relationship with my husband and his parents (if they were kind to her).  Just my opinion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> You don't think trying to divorce someone for 4yrs isn't stressful? You don't think having someone sign a pre-nup and then them trying to take what you worked for so hard for stressful?


didn't say it wasn't stressful, you said 'hell'. 

my point is we don't know how much hell it was since the only story we ever hear is her side.  And that darn prenup, we don't know what was in it.  For all we know, it could have been drafted to say, Jason get's some of whatever is earned.  Then when it came down to it, Bethenny didn't want to give him any.  So the stress or hell as you put it, could have been her resistance.

we.  do.  not.  know.


----------



## La Comtesse

Sassys said:


> ??? Who's voice are you talking about?



lol.  I know you didn't ask me but I can only assume she meant Bethenny's.  That voice could wake the dead.


----------



## Sassys

La Comtesse said:


> Well, I don't know them personally, so I can only go by what we saw on the show.  And  in her marriage show, it showed him negotiating the sale of the skinny girl beverages, didn't it?  It also showed her asking him to quit his job to help her launch the brand.  I thought he did.  So, I think if he did, he deserved a portion of it.  I would say the same for a woman in the same position.
> 
> There was a billionaire who told a story of how early in their marriage his wife (a stay-at-home mom) made wonderful meals for execs that came to dinner on a moments notice.  He said he is sure she had a monumental role in his getting contracts early in his career/business.  Now, they were still happily married at the time, so maybe he wouldn't say this if they weren't.  But I think in many marriages the spouse does indeed help build the business (sacrificing for the other spouse to get ahead) in more ways than are blatantly obvious.  But in Jason's case, on the show it did look like he helped directly.
> 
> Plus, if it were me, even if I didn't like my ex-husband, I would want him to be living in a place that was nice for my daughter to visit.  If I could afford to keep my main condo and give it to my husband, I would, just for my daughter's stability.  I would also want her to have a good relationship with my husband and his parents (if they were kind to her).  Just my opinion.



On the show, Jason said he did not want to work for her (when she bought him the laptop). It was said more than once, he didn't want to work for her. Jason got paid for their show and also is/was a sales rep. He has lived in NYC for years and I believe owned his own condo, therefore he could afford a nice home for Brynn. Plenty of people with more than one kid and make thousands less than Jason have nice homes in NYC for themselves and their children. He doesn't need a million dollar TriBeCa condo for Brynn to come home to.


----------



## DC-Cutie

He may not have 'needed' the TriBeca condo, but that was the marital home.  Why should he have to leave?   It's the lifestyle that he had become accustomed to, along with Brynn.  

If walls could talk.. I'd love to see what was going on in that condo.  I mean if she was balling up in fetal position and shaking over the LuAnn/Tom issue, she must have been giving Oscar worthy performances during the marriage.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> He may not have 'needed' the TriBeca condo, but that was the marital home.  Why should he have to leave?   It's the lifestyle that he had become accustomed to, along with Brynn.
> 
> If walls could talk.. I'd love to see what was going on in that condo.  I mean if she was balling up in fetal position and shaking over the LuAnn/Tom issue, she must have been giving Oscar worthy performances during the marriage.



He didn't pay for it lol And who knows if his name was on the deed


----------



## La Comtesse

Sassys said:


> On the show, Jason said he did not want to work for her (when she bought him the laptop). It was said more than once, he didn't want to work for her.


On the show didn't it show him flying to Canada to look at places to manufacture the beverage?  I thought I saw him deliver to Bethenny the terms of the contract he negotiated for the sale of the business?


----------



## Sassys

La Comtesse said:


> On the show didn't it show him flying to Canada to look at places to manufacture the beverage?  I thought I saw him deliver to Bethenny the terms of the contract he negotiated for the sale of the business?



I remeber the Canada trip; but not him negotiating anything. I do recall her saying she let him deal with all things renovations for the condo. I also recall her saying to him, she did that to give him something to do, when he complained he didn't want to work for her.


----------



## La Comtesse

Well, I thought I saw Jason revealing the exact price he negotiated for her.  And I remember her telling him which stores needed more inventory of the beverage, so I thought he was doing all that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> He didn't pay for it lol And who knows if his name was on the deed



i didn't say he did pay for it. :/  so what if he didn't pay for it!  It's a marital home.  period.  your name doesn't need to be on a deed for it to be community property, the marriage certificate took care of that.


----------



## La Comtesse

Sassys said:


> He didn't pay for it lol And who knows if his name was on the deed


I think I read it was in some kind of trust.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vaguely remember Jason doing that as well. And also remember there were aspects of the business
that Bethenny didn't want to deal with. Maybe Jason just didn't live up to what her expectations of him were
& the friction started. He might have felt trapped not being able to make decisions fearing her disappointment
Who really knows?Skinny Girl took off so quickly & maybe they both were overwhelmed
& couldn't deal due to their lack of business background.


----------



## JNH14

Sassys said:


> You don't think trying to divorce someone for 4yrs isn't stressful? You don't think having someone sign a pre-nup and then them trying to take what you worked for so hard for stressful?



How do you know this to be fact? Bethenny says whatever she feels like, about whomever she feels like. All I've read in the news is her side and her putting Jason down all the time on her show. I wasn't in the courtroom so I wouldn't judge what I don't know to be true. My question is how do you know? Just curious.


----------



## horse17

Beth's words can cut like a knife...I can so see her emasculating him to the point where he just snapped..


----------



## La Comtesse

I really don't understand her anger at Jason.  I could see it if he cheated on her or something. But he seemed like he wanted to work things out (he kept wearing his ring during much of the divorce). (I also thought I read she was trying to get sole custody and that would certainly drag things out in the divorce and I don't blame him one bit for fighting that!)  But it seems she gets very angry at a lot of people quickly (Luann, Sonja, etc). 

I also don't remember reading of any really long-term relationships she has had.  I think I read her first marriage lasted 8 months or so.  And since the separation from Jason the tabloids have shown her with a billionaire/friend (that I think said she moved in with for a time), a red-haired guy, a brunette, the guy she went on a date with on the show that someone remarked looked like Jason, and finally the separated guy.  Maybe she gets bored easily?


----------



## JNH14

Or maybe the poor guys get bored with her as soon as they really get to know her! [emoji6]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Perhaps she suffers from attention deficit disorder? She does appear to exhibit  one of the characteristics of  the disorder...( behavior)

Don't think having a relationship with Bethenny is an easy task.. one has to really work hard
at it because her behavior is so inconsistent... you don't know what you are going to
walk into when you go through the front door

Many of us thought that she had found her soul mate with Jason... she looked so happy
& she appeared to be so in love.. in a different way than Lu is,but not meant to be
& she was very insistent that she would not get married again... so maybe this new guy
compliments her in a way that Jason didn't. & is more accepting of her &all the baggage she
comes with..


----------



## La Comtesse

hotshot said:


> Don't think having a relationship with Bethenny is an easy task.. one has to really work hard
> at it because her behavior is so inconsistent... you don't know what you are going to
> walk into when you go through the front door



I get the feeling (based on what we've seen on TV) that it is "My way or the highway" with her all the time.  I don't know any marriage that works that way.  Marriage is compromise.  But maybe the new guy enjoys being bossed around constantly and likes accepting orders.

It is so strange how quickly she changed her mind about never getting married again.  Still, if they were accepting bets on how long the new relationship will last, I wouldn't give it very long.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Comtesse said:


> I get the feeling (based on what we've seen on TV) that it is "My way or the highway" with her all the time.  I don't know any marriage that works that way.  Marriage is compromise.  But maybe the new guy enjoys being bossed around constantly and likes accepting orders.
> 
> It is so strange how quickly she changed her mind about never getting married again.  Still, if they were accepting bets on how long the new relationship will last, I wouldn't give it very long.



She has a very dominant personality &having a relationship/friendship with her,one has to be prepared to "compromise"...
Think perhaps her background reflects this personality trait...I'm not so sure that her childhood was fulfilling with
attention and or love & perhaps she needs to be in control of it all including her emotions


----------



## swags

I think she should have kept the business separate, when he joined her company you know he was working FOR her. Also, she seemed to have an issue with Jason's parents wanting to spend a lot of time with them. I don't think she truly wanted a traditional family life, she wasn't raised in it, it was foreign to her.


----------



## lucywife

I think Bethenny's over dramatizes everything, in this season there was a the life and death fibroids situation and omg! a surgery, howling in the car about The Will, then major hysterics and unnatural shaking episode because Tom [she never met] maybe cheated on LuAnn [who Bethenny thinks is a liar and a whore amongst other things], Jules being too skinny unnerves Bethenny so much, she cries uncontrollably and can't stand being around Jules. She feels pretty much the same way about Dorinda's boyfriend and many other people. And of course, in almost every episode Bethenny brings up her tragic childhood and how she is never gonna be right ever again because she's so damaged, poor thing. Like &^%R&^F$! again? It's all about Bethenny, and if it not-she makes it about her, she can't separate reality tv and her own reality seems like.


----------



## horse17

lucywife said:


> I think Bethenny's over dramatizes everything, in this season there was a the life and death fibroids situation and omg! a surgery, howling in the car about The Will, then major hysterics and unnatural shaking episode because Tom [she never met] maybe cheated on LuAnn [who Bethenny thinks is a liar and a whore amongst other things], Jules being too skinny unnerves Bethenny so much, she cries uncontrollably and can't stand being around Jules. She feels pretty much the same way about Dorinda's boyfriend and many other people. And of course, in almost every episode Bethenny brings up her tragic childhood and how she is never gonna be right ever again because she's so damaged, poor thing. Like &^%R&^F$! again? It's all about Bethenny, and if it not-she makes it about her, she can't separate reality tv and her own reality seems like.


That's right..I forgot about the fibroids!...


----------



## La Comtesse

How could you forget about the fibroids?!!   They were one of the two main story lines this season.  Fibroids and Tom.

There were Bethenny fights John, Bethenny fights Jules, Betheny fights Luanne, and Sonja sub-plots.  But the main attractions were her fibroids and exposing Tom.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> ??? Who's voice are you talking about?



Oops, I meant chalk board not chalk. Anyway, I was referencing the primary subject of your post. Kinda obvious.


----------



## mama13drama99

DC-Cutie said:


> i didn't say he did pay for it. :/  so what if he didn't pay for it!  It's a marital home.  period.  your name doesn't need to be on a deed for it to be community property, the marriage certificate took care of that.



I think it's hilarious that your words have either been twisted, omitted or substituted altogether, yet each time you reply so nicely with the correction.  Or points are presented as fact when they are not.  I wish I had your politeness.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

La Comtesse said:


> I think I read it was in some kind of trust.



Real estate ownership is typically put in the name of a trust established in order to avoid probate of a will. Bethenny is a savvy businesswoman but she doesn't know if she has a living will or a trust?

Funny.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

guccimamma said:


> jules is an idiot if she told any of these women a confidence.  she won't make it to a second season to repeat the mistake.


I thought she is not being asked back.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Vanilla Bean said:


> Real estate ownership is typically put in the name of a trust established in order to avoid probate of a will. Bethenny is a savvy businesswoman but she doesn't know if she has a living will or a trust?
> 
> Funny.


I remember reading about the trust in some the reports on the divorce proceedings. Bethenny alleged something it was improper - there was something fishy - Jason's mother was a notary and notarized it (I think) and maybe it wasn't properly witnessed - I can't recall the details just remember the reports and I but I don't what happened in the end.  All I can recall is that there were allegations made about the trust not being proper and Bethenny seemed to suggest that Jason and his mother was behind it.

 I agree, a savy business women would know if she had a living will and a trust, and would think make sure everything was proper - she certainly made sure with the pre nup.

I take the point that we really don't know what went on in their marriage, but Bethenny has been the one consistently bad mouthing him to the press (not the other way around).    And I think that speaks volumes.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bethenny told people she would attend Lu's wedding for a "steep performance fee". Also said she would reduce the appearance fee if her Skinny Girl alcohol products could sponsor the wedding. I assume she was joking but honestly I'm not sure with her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Ok one last people article on Bethenny - 
*Bethenny Frankel Says Her New Boyfriend Is a 'Perfect Match' – and Reveals All About Her Sex Life!*
10SHARES


 

 









 subscribe now
By Liz McNeil

 @lizmcneil
06/22/2016 AT 09:15 AM EDT

Bethenny Frankel may live much of her life in the public eye, but this time she's trying to keep her new relationship private. 

The _The Real Housewives of New York City_ star is dating Dennis Shields, 48, whom she met 27 years ago, when he dated (and later married) one of her high school friends. 

Though she did not stay in touch with her high school friend ("We've spoken three times in 25 years," she says), Frankel and Shields shared other mutual pals. Several months after he separated from his wife, they began dating. 

"We've both been married and separated," Frankel tells PEOPLE in this week's issue. "So we're a perfect match. Like everything else in my life, I'm owning it. 

The star is mother to 6-year-old daughter Bryn and is in the middle of a protracted divorce with ex Jason Hoppy. She says she hopes she can keep the new relationship largely out of the public eye. 


"My personal life is exactly where I want it to be right now. I haven't been this happy in a really long time and I'm continuing with my policy of not involving anybody in my relationships, because it certainly has served me wrong in the past," says Frankel. "I want to keep it private for as long as I can. It has not worked out with me well in the past to be gushing over being really happy, I'll leave that part to my cast mates."

I assume one of these 3 calls to the exwife and highschool friend was when she was dining with Dennis at a restaurant and called her to say "nothing is going on between them".


----------



## horse17

La Comtesse said:


> How could you forget about the fibroids?!!   They were one of the two main story lines this season.  Fibroids and Tom.
> 
> There were Bethenny fights John, Bethenny fights Jules, Betheny fights Luanne, and Sonja sub-plots.  But the main attractions were her fibroids and exposing Tom.


lol..I guess I got caught up in the Lu/Tom drama!......the fibroid drama was so ridiculous..I still can't believe how these woman show themselves on tv, when they have a well known business....family/children..etc...


----------



## DC-Cutie

"She says she hopes she can keep the new relationship largely out of the public eye" - uh, calling his daughter during the reunion and giving interviews about him and the relationship, is hardly keeping out of the public eye


----------



## GoGlam

CanuckBagLover said:


> I assume one of these 3 calls to the exwife and highschool friend was when she was dining with Dennis at a restaurant and called her to say "nothing is going on between them".



HA!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

can somebody fill me in - during the reunion, Bethenny jumped up like she was about to leave.  What transpired?  Clearly I missed something


----------



## lulilu

Bethenny:  "we're a perfect match."  Luanne:  "we are soulmates."  Sound familiar?


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> Bethenny:  "we're a perfect match."  Luanne:  "we are soulmates."  Sound familiar?


ok!!!


----------



## BalLVLover

Ugh....so tired of her "I'm owning it" BS...as if that makes her behavior ok.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lulilu said:


> Bethenny:  "we're a perfect match."  Luanne:  "we are soulmates."  Sound familiar?



To familiar .. just hope Bethenny is smart enough to keep her private life private & she is another one
who should just leave the show & devote herself to her business, her daughter & building a solid 
relationship with this guy & enjoy their time together without others budding in


----------



## JNH14

mama13drama99 said:


> I think it's hilarious that your words have either been twisted, omitted or substituted altogether, yet each time you reply so nicely with the correction.  Or points are presented as fact when they are not.  I wish I had your politeness.



Couldn't agree more and know whom you're referring to.....


----------



## La Comtesse

CanuckBagLover said:


> Ok one last people article on Bethenny -
> *Bethenny Frankel Says Her New Boyfriend Is a 'Perfect Match' – and Reveals All About Her Sex Life!*


 Really Bethenny, please DON'T.  She is always talking about her sex life.  When she was married or dating someone she always talked about how they just couldn't keep their hands off of her.  Why does she think anyone cares?!!!...Or believes her?


----------



## La Comtesse

DC-Cutie said:


> can somebody fill me in - during the reunion, Bethenny jumped up like she was about to leave.  What transpired?  Clearly I missed something


Was it right after Dorinda started grilling her for being mean to Jules, etc.?


----------



## cdtracing

Sorry if this has already been posted but...
http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...-after-real-housewives-new-york-city-reunion/


----------



## Love Of My Life

cdtracing said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted but...
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...-after-real-housewives-new-york-city-reunion/



Bethenny get "over yourself"... When you are on a reality show, not much is off limits...If you can't take the
heat get out of the kitchen...You don't like the questions, don't put so much of your business out there
Bethenny you talk about Jason, you talk about Dennis, you talk too much....get off the show & you'll shut some of this down!
Outta sight outta mind....
Andy is & will be a pot stirrer


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted but...
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...-after-real-housewives-new-york-city-reunion/


I stopped reading right about here "“Bethenny really didn’t want to get involved in that drama and they made her.”"

Bethenny - newsflash, you are a grown azz woman!  They can't MAKE you do anything.


----------



## Love Of My Life

DC-Cutie said:


> I stopped reading right about here "“Bethenny really didn’t want to get involved in that drama and they made her.”"
> 
> Bethenny - newsflash, you are a grown azz woman!  They can't MAKE you do anything.




She needs a reality check!  
Did Andy Cohen tie her down... LOL


----------



## La Comtesse

cdtracing said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted but...
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...-after-real-housewives-new-york-city-reunion/


lol. Who wrote the article?  Bethenny?  I believe they are fighting because she fights with everyone, but not about revealing others drug use or her relationship.  She had constantly referred to John "doing lines" at the beginning of the show all on her own.  And that crap about calling the married man's daughter was soooo  obviously planned and scripted.  But I do believe she is fighting with him about wanting more money and more credits.  She thinks she is the best at everything.  She is a legend in her own mind.  I also don't believe she is bringing in great ratings.  What, like with her failed talk show?  This has been the most boring season of RHoNY since it started.  Fibroids and Tom.  Ughhh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

having issues with fibroids myself, I have to say I have NEVER seen someone so distraught about fibroids...  It's common amongst women, easy to treat and you go on with life.  She made it seem like the doctor had just given her 2 weeks to live or something.


----------



## La Comtesse

Exactly.  So many women have them, and there are a lot more treatment options than there were years ago.  I don't think they make a good reality TV episode at all.  And I think they dragged it over a few episodes. Maybe she's trying to break into acting? I hope not. I would rather not see her on TV anymore.


----------



## cdtracing

I agree with everything being said about Bethenny.  I don't for one minute believe she's fighting because she was "made" to become involved with staged drama & "made" to talk about her personal life.  I believe she's fighting with Andy over more money & production credits.  Nobody forced her to go on the show, nobody forced her to talk sh*t about Jason, her divorce, her relationship with a married man all while alluding others on the show are doing drugs, screwing around, ect.  She's definitely delusional.  She's already paid way more than she's worth & I don't think she's bringing in the ratings.  Almost all the women I know who watched the show religiously have stopped & are no longer interested in all the convoluted BS.


----------



## La Comtesse

Even when she wasn't on TV (after her talk show was cancelled and while she was still going through the divorce), she frequently had articles posted in the Daily Mail with her frolicking on the beach with her boyfriend du jour.  Were paparazzi following her every move?  Then there were the articles with her (posing) with her daughter out and about in NYC.  All the articles contained some reference to her ongoing divorce.  I wonder who was feeding all this to the press?  

Sure, she likes to keep her private life private.  And she doesn't like attention or publicity obviously.


----------



## Graw

cdtracing said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted but...
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...-after-real-housewives-new-york-city-reunion/


Ladies, if this story is real ... B must hold some cards/secrets dare I say information that Andy Cohen doesn't want released.  

- Who really sent her those photos?
- What does he truly think of others?
-Who feeds the cast information?
-What is completely made up for tv?

B will gladly reveal it all.  Its not her fault, she is authentic.


----------



## La Comtesse

cdtracing said:


> She's already paid way more than she's worth & I don't think she's bringing in the ratings. Almost all the women I know who watched the show religiously have stopped & are no longer interested in all the convoluted BS.


Amen!


----------



## La Comtesse

Graw said:


> - Who really sent her those photos?



I was speaking with a friend during the episode where Bethenny had the photos of Tom kissing the other woman on the phone. My friend no longer watches the show but when I questioned whether she thought Bethenny hired a PI to follow Tom around, my friend said it wouldn't surprise her if Bethenny hired a decoy to kiss him-lol.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> having issues with fibroids myself, I have to say I have NEVER seen someone so distraught about fibroids...  It's common amongst women, easy to treat and you go on with life.  She made it seem like the doctor had just given her 2 weeks to live or something.


VERY common....myself included...99% of the time it is nothing but a nuisance. Mine were surgically removed..I couldn't believe how she was acting...


----------



## PetiteChou

We know who sent the photos, some text messages got released a couple weeks ago saying that the producers were hanging around at the bar still and caught Tom in the act. They chose Beth to release the photos, but Beth took advantage of the situation and kinda forced them into a deal making her a producer of the show or something like that. The people in the texts (I forgot who was talking to each other) laughed and say they were so stupid to choose Beth and should've given the photos to Ramona instead

Someone posted the link here a while back


----------



## La Comtesse

PetiteChou said:


> We know who sent the photos, some text messages got released a couple weeks ago saying that the producers were hanging around at the bar still and caught Tom in the act. They chose Beth to release the photos, but Beth took advantage of the situation and kinda forced them into a deal making her a producer of the show or something like that. The people in the texts (I forgot who was talking to each other) laughed and say they were so stupid to choose Beth and should've given the photos to Ramona instead
> 
> Someone posted the link here a while back



I'll have to look for that post, must have missed it.  But this season has just seemed so fake (even with the two pathetic story lines they had), I wouldn't even trust that their "leaked" text messages weren't part of the plan.  The show has been so boring it wouldn't surprise me if they were doing anything they can to stir up controversy and interest in it again.  So, Bethenny wasn't a producer from the beginning?  They only added her as one when they asked her to release the photo?

If any of that is true, then I'm surprised they haven't just gotten rid of her.  Didn't Jill Zarin start making demands and they dumped her?  I would think at this point Jill had more fans when she left (although she wasn't so popular then) than Bethenny does now.  They should have made Ramona a producer instead.  The show would have been a million times better without Bethenny in every scene.


----------



## Love Of My Life

PetiteChou said:


> We know who sent the photos, some text messages got released a couple weeks ago saying that the producers were hanging around at the bar still and caught Tom in the act. They chose Beth to release the photos, but Beth took advantage of the situation and kinda forced them into a deal making her a producer of the show or something like that. The people in the texts (I forgot who was talking to each other) laughed and say they were so stupid to choose Beth and should've given the photos to Ramona instead
> 
> Someone posted the link here a while back



If this is the case. a good example of Bethenny  "being a mean girl"... She should have said no I won't do it...She was not looked upon
favorably for doing this deed & she has no discretion whatsoever...& it was so hurtful to LuAnn


----------



## La Comtesse

CanuckBagLover said:


> *Bethenny told people she would attend Lu's wedding for a "steep performance fee".* Also said she would reduce the appearance fee if her Skinny Girl alcohol products could sponsor the wedding. I assume she was joking but honestly I'm not sure with her.





hotshot said:


> *If this is the case. a good example of Bethenny  "being a mean girl"... She should have said no I won't do it.*..She was not looked upon
> favorably for doing this deed & she has no discretion whatsoever...& it was so hurtful to LuAnn



Hmmm.  Maybe it is a case of "we know what you are, we're just arguing about the price?"  Anything is acceptable for the right price?  Maybe they knew Ramona couldn't be bought?


----------



## La Comtesse

Please, say it IS so:
http://www.inquisitr.com/3231890/be...with-the-havoc-she-creates-behind-the-scenes/

But the article is from June.  Does she pay people to write nice comments?  The first one is hysterical.

And the original report (with more usual comments):
http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/bethenny-frankel-real-housewives-new-york-city-producer-drama/


----------



## Cherrasaki

La Comtesse said:


> Exactly.  So many women have them, and there are a lot more treatment options than there were years ago.  I don't think they make a good reality TV episode at all.  And I think they dragged it over a few episodes. Maybe she's trying to break into acting? I hope not. I would rather not see her on TV anymore.



I would rather not see her on tv anymore either. But with regards to Bethenny wanting to break into "acting" I think she's already been down that road and failed (much like her talk show) when she appeared nude in a low budget B movie in the '90s. Seems like Bethenny has been chasing fame for a long time now. This woman craves and thrives on attention. She also has a production company that apparently has several projects in the works so unfortunately I don't think she's going anywhere any time soon. Lol The production company is called "B real productions". The irony...


----------



## PetiteChou

I can't find the original reddit post anymore, but this article sums up what happened and has the texts screenshots too

https://tvdeets.com/leaked-text-mes...l-was-fed-cheating-photos-by-rhony-producers/





*‘THE REAL HOUSEWIVES OF NEW YORK CITY’ STAR ALSO REPORTEDLY SCORED A PRODUCER CREDIT ON THE NEXT SEASON OF THE SHOW FOR DOING THEIR DIRTY WORK.*
Bethenny Frankel has a lot of explaining to do. _The Real Housewives of New York City _star is facing heat for how she handled those pesky Tom D’Agostino cheating rumours with Luann de Lesseps and following the _RHONY_ reunion, leaked text messages reveal that she was fed the evidence by producers.

This is so juicy and so messy that it’s almost too good to be true, but let’s dive right in. Yesterday (September 1), tweets started to surface that showed text messages between two girls, one of whom knows a production assistant on the set of _RHONY_. The text messages reveal how the alleged cheating went down and why exactly Luann was so confused when she found out. After reading the texts, things start to really make sense.

Here are the important details from the text messages:


Luann and Tom were at The Regency on a Wednesday night filming for _RHONY_, right before the cast was set to head to Miami.
After filming wrapped with Luann and Tom, Luann went home to get ready for the trip, while Tom stayed behind with producers who were not accompanying the cast to Miami.
The producers allegedly saw Tom making out with a random girl at the bar and started to take photos.
Producers texted the photos to Bethenny and wanted her to reveal the news on camera, but she requested more evidence first.
Bethenny would only bring it up on camera if more details were given from staff at the restaurant and so _RHONY_ producers went back to get what she needed.
Bethenny arrived late to the Miami trip because she was negotiating with Bravo executives about a producing credit on next season. If she was going to drop the bomb, she was going to become a producer.
Check out the explosive text messages yourself, courtesy of @Cookster74 and @RealityJunkie43 on Twitter:







Leaked text messages show an interesting conversation about Bethenny’s relationship with _RHONY_ producers.

If true, this is absolutely explosive and Bethenny — and Bravo — have a lot of explaining to do. All season long, viewers have been claiming that the show is edited in Bethenny’s favour and often times from her perspective and even though Andy Cohen has repeatedly denied she has any control, it appears that they’re not telling fans the entire story.

Bethenny definitely didn’t handle this bomb properly (if she cared about Luann at all) but now it makes a lot of sense why she handled it the way she did. Bethenny was clearly thinking about she and she alone and it’s too bad that Tom and Luann have been caught in the cross-hairs. People make mistakes in relationships and if she’s not the one dating Tom, then Bethenny certainly shouldn’t care that Luann has decided to stay with him.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Interesting article on the behind the scenes scoop on how Bethenny found out about Tom's cheating.  I was already cynical about the "reality" of these shows, this just makes me more cynical.  As for the reports Bethenny maybe fired, I'll believe it when Andy officially says so.  Last I heard was that Bethenny was demanding $1,5 million to return (considering the other women make substantially less than that, that will sure create tensions) and a producer credit.  Andy still seems to love her so I seriously doubt she's going anywhere but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Time will tell but for many Bethenny no longer is interesting....


----------



## mundodabolsa

PetiteChou said:


> If true, this is absolutely explosive and Bethenny — and Bravo —* have a lot of explaining to do*. All season long, viewers have been claiming that the show is edited in Bethenny’s favour and often times from her perspective and even though Andy Cohen has repeatedly denied she has any control, it appears that they’re not telling fans the entire story.
> 
> *Bethenny definitely didn’t handle this bomb properly* (if she cared about Luann at all) but now it makes a lot of sense why she handled it the way she did. Bethenny was clearly thinking about she and she alone and it’s too bad that Tom and Luann have been caught in the cross-hairs. People make mistakes in relationships and if she’s not the one dating Tom, then Bethenny certainly shouldn’t care that Luann has decided to stay with him.



So Bethenny takes blame for working the show the way it works??


----------



## Creativelyswank

mundodabolsa said:


> So Bethenny takes blame for working the show the way it works??


No, Bethenny takes the blame for trying to capitalize off the situation.


----------



## RueMonge

Tom is more jaw droppingly sloppy than I thought if he did this after wrapping shooting at the location.


----------



## JNH14

Yep, either that or very drunk!


----------



## La Comtesse

Cherrasaki said:


> I would rather not see her on tv anymore either.* But with regards to Bethenny wanting to break into "acting" I think she's already been down that road and failed (much like her talk show) when she appeared nude in a low budget B movie in the '90s. Seems like Bethenny has been chasing fame for a long time now. This woman craves and thrives on attention.* She also has a production company that apparently has several projects in the works so unfortunately I don't think she's going anywhere any time soon. Lol The production company is called "B real productions". The irony...



I forgot about that.  I remember seeing some screen shots of the nude scene.
If she was acting this season, and she probably was, she was horrible at it.


----------



## La Comtesse

CanuckBagLover said:


> *Interesting article on the behind the scenes scoop on how Bethenny found out about Tom's cheating. * I was already cynical about the "reality" of these shows, this just makes me more cynical.  As* for the reports Bethenny maybe fired, I'll believe it when Andy officially says so. * Last I heard was that Bethenny was demanding $1,5 million to return (considering the other women make substantially less than that, that will sure create tensions) and a producer credit.  Andy still seems to love her so I seriously doubt she's going anywhere but I guess we'll see.



Thank you PetiteChou for posting.  I could not find the link in past posts.

Yes, I doubt they will fire her (the article is 3 months old).  But the whole series may go the way of her talk show soon if they don't.

The show was so obviously fake this season, nothing real about it.  They failed at creating any drama-just B screaming at people and boring arguments about who slept with Tom (oh, and of course fibroids).  With everything so obviously staged this time around, I wonder if they paid Tom to kiss the girl?  He was afterall in Season 1.


----------



## Graw

La Comtesse said:


> The show was so obviously fake this season, nothing real about it.  They failed at creating any drama-just B screaming at people and boring arguments about who slept with Tom (oh, and of course fibroids).  With everything so obviously staged this time around, I wonder if they paid Tom to kiss the girl?  He was afterall in Season 1.


Tom is thirsty and Luann doesn't want to be cut.  I believe this is manufactured drama to last 2 seasons.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Graw said:


> Tom is thirsty and Luann doesn't want to be cut.  I believe this is manufactured drama to last 2 seasons.



Let's hope that they don't make this any more drawn out then it needs to be.. The once captive audience is going to
be challenged to continue to watch this staged so called drama unfold.
To keep this story line going for two years is going to take alottaaaaaaaaaaaa work..


----------



## rockhollow

with the season finished, I've thought I would go back and watch season one of RHWNY.

Bethany looks so young, and she's almost sweet.
So sad in a way to see her - she still has a hard edge to her, but also shows a bit of vulnerability.
I did chuckle at her comments about Jason(version 1) being her soulmate, and she couldn't wait for him to be the father of her child.
Sadly, Jason 1 sure didn't seem to be into it, and always looks like he'd rather be anywhere but on TV with her.

And with all these housewife shows, in the first season, the ladies are much nicer to each other, and there is so much more showing of the fun/glamorous side of their lives.

Bethenny and Jill seem so happy and close friends, shame Beth ruined that relationship. Bethenny shows some genuine feelings for Jill and her family.

So if anyone is looking for a laugh, go back and watch season 1.


----------



## Tivo

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 3475925
> 
> 
> with the season finished, I've thought I would go back and watch season one of RHWNY.
> 
> Bethany looks so young, and she's almost sweet.
> So sad in a way to see her - she still has a hard edge to her, but also shows a bit of vulnerability.
> I did chuckle at her comments about Jason(version 1) being her soulmate, and she couldn't wait for him to be the father of her child.
> Sadly, Jason 1 sure didn't seem to be into it, and always looks like he'd rather be anywhere but on TV with her.
> 
> And with all these housewife shows, in the first season, the ladies are much nicer to each other, and there is so much more showing of the fun/glamorous side of their lives.
> 
> Bethenny and Jill seem so happy and close friends, shame Beth ruined that relationship. Bethenny shows some genuine feelings for Jill and her family.
> 
> So if anyone is looking for a laugh, go back and watch season 1.


I dislike Bethenny but she didn't ruin the friendship with Jill, that was Jill's own doing. 
I didn't blame Bethenny for cutting her out.


----------



## Baileylouise

Season 1 and 2 were the best the ladies were the most genuine had real friendships not now with this mess of manufactured drama . Rewatched the scary island episode today looking back I think that kelly was just misunderstood


----------



## JNH14

This season was just an ugly train wreck set up by Andy and his minion, Bethenny. ☹️


----------



## rockhollow

Baileylouise said:


> Season 1 and 2 were the best the ladies were the most genuine had real friendships not now with this mess of manufactured drama . Rewatched the scary island episode today looking back I think that kelly was just misunderstood




I've just finished season 1 and am now starting on season 2 with the arrival of Kelly. I'd forgotten  the beginning of Bethenny and Kelly. There was obviously bad feelings between them from before the show started, something to do with a boyfriend of Bethenny's. 
So with Bethenny, she didn't like Kelly from the start.

That said, Kelly does seem to be pretty full of herself from the start. She really feels she's better that the other ladies. Kelly seemed to say something to upset most the ladies in the first few episodes of season 2.


----------



## DC-Cutie

rockhollow said:


> I've just finished season 1 and am now starting on season 2 with the arrival of Kelly. I'd forgotten  the beginning of Bethenny and Kelly. There was obviously bad feelings between them from before the show started, something to do with a boyfriend of Bethenny's.
> So with Bethenny, she didn't like Kelly from the start.
> 
> That said, Kelly does seem to be pretty full of herself from the start. She really feels she's better that the other ladies. Kelly seemed to say something to upset most the ladies in the first few episodes of season 2.



oh, just wait until you get to "Scary Island"


----------



## DiorT

I read last night that Jason has a dating profile on Bumble.  Good for him! Hope he finds someone.


----------



## AECornell

I think he seems nice and normal and maybe wasn't portrayed in the best way because of bethenny. Hoping he finds someone nice!



DiorT said:


> I read last night that Jason has a dating profile on Bumble.  Good for him! Hope he finds someone.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

AECornell said:


> I think he seems nice and normal and maybe wasn't portrayed in the best way because of bethenny. Hoping he finds someone nice!


If Jason does find someone, Bethenny will have a meltdown.  There is no way in hell she wants him to be happy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

And you can be sure she will not want that woman near her Brynn & probably be very vocal about her as well
He needs someone who can tolerate that behavior & abusive manner


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, it's going to be a tough road for any women coming into Jason's life - Bethenny will always be the 'ex from hell', I bet.

I'm just finishing watching season 2. The gloves are off, all niceness from season 1 is gone, and the nastiness is flying about full force - the real housewife format is coming out.

Any small amount of sweetness and venerability in Bethenny is gone. Goodness, she is like an attack dog, she just can't let anything go if it's not exactly the way she wants.

She goes out to lunch with Alex and complains that so many just don't get her sense of humour and can't handle her. No fault ever falls on her, it always everyone else's problem. Cruel and sarcastic are not the same as funny.

One to season three and Scary Island!


----------



## JNH14

https://www.yahoo.com/news/luann-lesseps-parties-rhony-cast-191822634.html
Bridal shower for LuAnn


----------



## twin-fun

JNH14 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/luann-lesseps-parties-rhony-cast-191822634.html
> Bridal shower for LuAnn



I give this relationship 5 years TOPS. If they even makes it to the altar.


----------



## coconutsboston

JNH14 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/luann-lesseps-parties-rhony-cast-191822634.html
> Bridal shower for LuAnn


Who is the kid with LuAnn and Dorinda in that 2nd picture?  I'm not seeing much on google.


----------



## La Comtesse

rockhollow said:


> I did chuckle at her comments about Jason(version 1) being her soulmate, and she couldn't wait for him to be the father of her child.
> Sadly, Jason 1 sure didn't seem to be into it, and always looks like he'd rather be anywhere but on TV with her.
> 
> And with all these housewife shows, in the first season, the ladies are much nicer to each other, and there is so much more showing of the fun/glamorous side of their lives.



Those scenes with Jason 1 were almost painful to watch.  It was glaringly obvious he wasn't that interested in her.  She seemed so needy and clingy, trying to railroad him into moving in with her.  He sure dodged a bullet.

In the scenes with her therapist (in her marriage show) she often talked about how Jason 2 just couldn't keep his hands off of her (also uncomfortable to watch).  She often mentions how "into her" her boyfriends are.  Usually when people talk like this, the opposite is true (in my experience, anyway).



hotshot said:


> And you can be sure she will not want that woman near her Brynn & probably be very vocal about her as well
> He needs someone who can tolerate that behavior & abusive manner



I was shocked to see how fast Bethenny moved on after her separation.  The tabloids reported she moved into the apartment of one of her billionaire male friends shortly after the separation.  Then they showed her with a younger redhead shortly after that (with her daughter in some of the pictures).  I was surprised she would expose her daughter to these men so soon after her separation.  (Many divorced people wait until a relationship is very serious before they introduce their children to the new person).

Given that, she has no room to talk if Jason introduces his daughter to a girlfriend four years after their separation.  I would bet he would only expose his daughter to a very serious girlfriend, anyway.  I hope he finds someone nice, to be a female role model to his daughter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

well, looks like her podcast/radio show has been cancelled.  She says to spend time with her daughter and work on other projects...  I think it was cancelled.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-drink-guests-Coldplay-concert-Hamptons.html


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love one of the comments - "WE want you to spend more time with your daughter."

Every time I see photos of B, I think she looks 55 not 45.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

La Comtesse said:


> I was shocked to see how fast Bethenny moved on after her separation.  The tabloids reported she moved into the apartment of one of her billionaire male friends shortly after the separation.  Then they showed her with a younger redhead shortly after that (with her daughter in some of the pictures).  I was surprised she would expose her daughter to these men so soon after her separation.  (Many divorced people wait until a relationship is very serious before they introduce their children to the new person).
> 
> I



This is one reason why it really bothered me the way Bethenny went after Lu this season - she so hypocritical - not to mention she got knocked up when she had been only been dating Jason for a few months and her current boyfriend who is barely separated from his wife.

Bethenny just chews men up and spits them out.  

I really wonder how long her current guy will last.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vanilla Bean said:


> I love one of the comments - "WE want you to spend more time with your daughter."
> 
> Every time I see photos of B, I think she looks 55 not 45.




Bethenny looks very hard now... The new haircut is not her best look & her botox & implants are more severe than they should be, IMO
She looked tough on WWHL the last time she was on


----------



## JNH14

Glad something is being done to curb Bethenny...she deserves what she got!


----------



## beekmanhill

So she pissed off the wrong person at the Coldplay concert.  Always figured something like that would happen.  She isn't going to deal with patsies like Andy Cohen every day.

Sirius hosted the event, and gave out tickets on their shows.  Bethenny probably thought she was throwing the drink at one of the lowlifes who won a ticket, not someone important.


----------



## lulilu

^^^but who does that?  The articles say she was first pushing and poking these women to get them out of her way.  Then went to the bar and bought a drink to throw on them!  WTF?  One even had a huge mark on her dress from the drink.  SMDH  She is so spiriiling out of control.


----------



## pinky7129

beekmanhill said:


> So she pissed off the wrong person at the Coldplay concert.  Always figured something like that would happen.  She isn't going to deal with patsies like Andy Cohen every day.
> 
> Sirius hosted the event, and gave out tickets on their shows.  Bethenny probably thought she was throwing the drink at one of the lowlifes who won a ticket, not someone important.



Maybe someone thinks she needs to learn how to act. There's always going to be someone above you.


----------



## guccimamma

i still think she looks like nancy ******, who is a very attractive woman.....but she is 76


----------



## La Comtesse

^^lol.  I think Nancy ****** looks like she's had too much surgery (jmo, maybe I saw unflattering views?).  But I still think she looks better than Bethenny.  Can't imagine what Bethenny will look like at that age....

To me, Bethenny looks like people do after they've gone through horrible things with their family, like long terminal illnesses, etc.  But she seems to want to be this weight.  And most of her "stress" seems self-inflicted instead of the unfortunate tragedies of life. I think if she gained 10-20 pounds and was nicer (less angry and vindictive), she'd look younger.  I think Ramona (and even Luann and Sonja) look younger than she does.


----------



## La Comtesse

DC-Cutie said:


> well, looks like her podcast/radio show has been cancelled. * She says to spend time with her daughter and work on other projects...  I think it was cancelled.*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-drink-guests-Coldplay-concert-Hamptons.html



She said she looked forward to spending more time with her daughter after her talk show was cancelled too.  And she immediately signed back up to be on TV with RHoNY.  I think the radio show was cancelled too.  Just reading the comments on the article gives an idea of how many people were listening to it.

So, failed talk show, failed radio show, next up the demise of RHoNY if she is in next season's cast or producing?


----------



## horse17

I wonder how long it will take louann to drop the "countess" title....lol


----------



## Sassys

Bethenny Frankel Lists Her New York City Apartment
_Real Housewives of New York_’s Bethenny Frankel has listed her New York City apartment for $6.95 million. The 3,600-square-foot property she once shared with ex Jason Hoppy was a sticking point in the former couple’s drawn-out divorce, which was settled in July 2016. Nestled in one of Tribeca’s “most sought after boutique condo loft buildings,” according to thelisting on Douglas Elliman, it also boasts some famous neighbors: Jay-Z and Beyoncé own an apartment in the complex


----------



## guccimamma

Why is there a step up into that kitchen? It is so generic looking,  I appreciate clean lines..but it looks like the kitchen/break area in a workplace


----------



## Deco

Do people do that with their kids' beds, have the head facing the wall as opposed to resting against it?


----------



## Sassys

Decophile said:


> Do people do that with their kids' beds, have the head facing the wall as opposed to resting against it?



What do you mean?


----------



## guccimamma

Decophile said:


> Do people do that with their kids' beds, have the head facing the wall as opposed to resting against it?



i think it was probably for the photo, doesn't look like anyone is sleeping in that bed.


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> What do you mean?


In this photo, the pillows are where I'd think the kids' feet would be.  So you'd crawl into bed and face the wall in front of you, with no wall or headboard support behind the pillows.


----------



## guccimamma

the wall of closets in the master bedroom? hate that...reminds me of my dorm room.


----------



## green.bee

Some of the decoration choices don't go with my personal taste but I like how light and airy the apartment feels.


----------



## beekmanhill

Frederic has the listing, so we'll see it on Million Dollar Listing NY.  They paid $5mil for it and she is asking $7mil.  Not a bad profit.  

Who knows, we may see it on RHofNY.  Bethenny can have an emotional crying scene.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

That apartment is a big let down especially for $7 million.

ETA: Here's where a bottle of SkinnyGirl would actually add some pizazz to the place.


----------



## guccimamma

beekmanhill said:


> Frederic has the listing, so we'll see it on Million Dollar Listing NY.  They paid $5mil for it and she is asking $7mil.  Not a bad profit.
> 
> Who knows, we may see it on RHofNY.  Bethenny can have an emotional crying scene.



she did a lot of renovation,  so not sure what the profit would be.  7 mil at 6% is 420k commission, i don't know if the realtors discount their % on these kind of listings, but i imagine the exposure on a bravo show would give her a bump.


----------



## guccimamma

i assume those giant cylindrical spaceship lamp (art deco?) things are structural... they sure are ugly.


----------



## slyyls

Her condo is obviously staged; but I think most people would like to look at the window when they wake up.    That bunk bed looks awkward.


----------



## chowlover2

Too much white for me, I like color. Only room I like is the bathroom.


----------



## GoGlam

The apartment's style looks very confused.  All different elements that do not create a cohesive look.

Did she try to design it herself? I remember her picking a lot of things out. No wonder it looks mediocre at best.


----------



## cdtracing

Don't particularly care for the apartment.  Light & airy but too white for my taste.  Bathroom was nice; didn't care for the kitchen at all.  It's obviously staged.  Not impressed at all.


----------



## beekmanhill

Here's a tweet she posted the other day.  I guess Bethenny did the staging.

Bethenny Frankel ‏@Bethenny 15h15 hours ago
*I cannot wait to show you pics of my apt that i redecorated. I just got it back & it looks amazing!
*
Here is the old version of the apartment, after Bethenny's original redo.

http://www.traditionalhome.com/cate...thenny-frankels-remodeled-tribeca-loft?page=2


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Here's a tweet she posted the other day.  I guess Bethenny did the staging.
> 
> Bethenny Frankel ‏@Bethenny 15h15 hours ago
> *I cannot wait to show you pics of my apt that i redecorated. I just got it back & it looks amazing!
> *
> Here is the old version of the apartment, after Bethenny's original redo.
> 
> http://www.traditionalhome.com/cate...thenny-frankels-remodeled-tribeca-loft?page=2


Thanks for posting - interesting to see the before and after and its clear that the apartment has been staged for sale.  As others have commented, I don't like the wall of white closet doors in the master bedroom and the kitchen looks cheap and too antiseptic to me and I don't like those weird spaceship like columns in the living area  (which I assume is structural) but all in all I don't mind it - light and airy, lots of windows - but it does lack a wow factor. 
It would be interesting to know how much the place ultimately sells for.
I'll watch Million Dollar Listing just to see people's reaction to it.  (And Bethenny's if she doesn't get what she's asking for - though I always feel  that the negotiations are staged -  that everyone knows what the deal is going to be before the cameras roll).


----------



## Sassys

Decophile said:


> In this photo, the pillows are where I'd think the kids' feet would be.  So you'd crawl into bed and face the wall in front of you, with no wall or headboard support behind the pillows.



Oh, yeah, I see what you mean.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> Thanks for posting - interesting to see the before and after and its clear that the apartment has been staged for sale.  As others have commented, I don't like the wall of white closet doors in the master bedroom and the kitchen looks cheap and too antiseptic to me and I don't like those weird spaceship like columns in the living area  (which I assume is structural) but all in all I don't mind it - light and airy, lots of windows - but it does lack a wow factor.
> It would be interesting to know how much the place ultimately sells for.
> I'll watch Million Dollar Listing just to see people's reaction to it.  (And Bethenny's if she doesn't get what she's asking for - though I always feel  that the negotiations are staged -  that everyone knows what the deal is going to be before the cameras roll).



Yeah so much of MDL is staged, I dont believe too much of it anymore.   

It is bright and airy with those high ceilings.   I'd like a little more warmth.  

I'm sure those columns are structural.  Most of those old buildings in TriBeCa were small manufacturing factories.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> *Yeah so much of MDL is staged, *I dont believe too much of it anymore.
> 
> It is bright and airy with those high ceilings.   I'd like a little more warmth.
> 
> I'm sure those columns are structural.  Most of those old buildings in TriBeCa were small manufacturing factories.



I found out recently, my boyfriend's cousin is a producer on MDL:NY. We had dinner with him last week and he was telling us just how fake the show is. My boyfriend was crushed lol. Most apartments are not really for sell, most they guys never sell (even though they say they do on the show. Something I already knew), the prices are not real, the homeowners are not the real owners and neither are the sellers.


----------



## guccimamma

the granite/quartz on the counters look cheap.  go with grey or white, but that speckled look was out of favor long before she installed it. it looks like the lowest grade caesarstone that they make. apartment grade.

the torch light structural things.....who thought that was a good idea? seriously ugly.  can't imagine the  amount of money she probably spent on that.  they look like those 80s lights that people used to keep in the corner....was that her inspiration?

for such a beautiful/expensive/luxurious location, she really made it look seriously mediocre....with the exception of the closet.

someone is going to rip that stuff out.  i'd love to hear the comments of people who come to view it.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> the granite/quartz on the counters look cheap.  go with grey or white, but that speckled look was out of favor long before she installed it. it looks like the lowest grade caesarstone that they make. apartment grade.
> 
> the torch light structural things.....who thought that was a good idea? seriously ugly.  can't imagine the  amount of money she probably spent on that.  they look like those 80s lights that people used to keep in the corner....was that her inspiration?
> 
> for such a beautiful/expensive/luxurious location, she really made it look seriously mediocre....with the exception of the closet.
> 
> someone is going to rip that stuff out.  i'd love to hear the comments of people who come to view it.



The columns are structure beams, This is the apartment before she bought it.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> The columns are structure beams, This is the apartment before she bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486111



wow. those are massive. not much you can do,  don't know that i would light them up...but painting them white is certainly better.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> well, looks like her podcast/radio show has been cancelled.  She says to spend time with her daughter and work on other projects...  I think it was cancelled.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-drink-guests-Coldplay-concert-Hamptons.html



I had a feeling that evening was going to haunt her when I first heard it.

Line in the article...

Page Six reported that one of the women complained to SiriusXM, which hosted the gig, while a second woman splashed upon was the wife of a top executive at Goldman Sachs. 

Wondering if losing a gig will open her eyes to any life altering changes? Her radio show was typical narcissism B. Not sure it wasn't on the chopping block already.


----------



## Longchamp

Speaking of hurricanes...that's all the news right now.
Her apartment looks like Superstorm Sandy blew threw and wiped out any persomality.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

http://www.realitytea.com/2016/10/06/report-dorinda-medley-smacks-banker-high-heel/

I like Dorinda but she really does need to lay off the booze (or whatever else she maybe on)


----------



## JNH14

Still like her the most! [emoji4]


----------



## La Comtesse

The apartment looked better before she bought it, imo.  She should have left the staging to the professionals.


----------



## green.bee

Sassys said:


> The columns are structure beams, This is the apartment before she bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486111



To me it looks like a shabby hotel lobby. what is going on on the ceiling? so weird.


----------



## La Comtesse

Did anyone see Sonja on WWHL?  I guess she was referring to this incident:

http://pagesix.com/2016/10/05/housewife-dorinda-medley-allegedly-attacks-banker-with-high-heel/

I'm really wondering about Dorinda lately.  Sonja is tame compared to this.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^I did watch last night but could not understand what they were talking about.  Did one of them go home with Paul Nassif?


----------



## chowlover2

bagnshoofetish said:


> ^^^I did watch last night but could not understand what they were talking about.  Did one of them go home with Paul Nassif?


I watched but could make heads nor tails out of what happened with Paul. Sonja looked great.


----------



## La Comtesse

bagnshoofetish said:


> ^^^I did watch last night but could not understand what they were talking about.  Did one of them go home with Paul Nassif?



I vaguely remember Sonja saying something happened between the two of them (Sonja and Paul) on a previous show. I also remember Andy asking Paul about it when he was a guest.  I suppose it was nothing serious .


----------



## CanuckBagLover

La Comtesse said:


> I vaguely remember Sonja saying something happened between the two of them (Sonja and Paul) on a previous show. I also remember Andy asking Paul about it when he was a guest.  I suppose it was nothing serious .


Sonja always seems to be suggesting vaguely that "something" happened with men she is seen with. I always take her stories about her relationships with men with a grain of salt.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

La Comtesse said:


> I vaguely remember Sonja saying something happened between the two of them (Sonja and Paul) on a previous show. I also remember Andy asking Paul about it when he was a guest.  I suppose it was nothing serious .



I would love to see them date!  [emoji23]


----------



## Love Of My Life

CanuckBagLover said:


> Sonja always seems to be suggesting vaguely that "something" happened with men she is seen with. I always take her stories about her relationships with men with a grain of salt.




Probably the "men "do the same... 
I'd bet Tom would have a few thoughts on this  LOL


----------



## La Comtesse

bagnshoofetish said:


> I would love to see them date!  [emoji23]


Ha,ha-me too.  Sonja is always hinting something happened with various men.  I don't know why she does this.  But Paul did admit they had met up somewhere. And Andy seemed to want to encourage that relationship too.


----------



## shast911

Looks like Bethenny's house sold in one day...

http://people.com/home/bravo-stars-...-star-bethenny-frankels-apartment-in-one-day/


----------



## Longchamp

shast911 said:


> Looks like Bethenny's house sold in one day...
> 
> http://people.com/home/bravo-stars-...-star-bethenny-frankels-apartment-in-one-day/


Yes saw that today in wsj


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Guess she should have listed it higher.


----------



## Megs

The sale of her apartment in one day is not all the surprising. Vlad and I looked into buying a place in NYC a few years ago, and we'd go into a place that had its first showings that day and it would already have 10 offers over asking price. 

The market in NYC has softened some, but it's still so hot and I feel like people are drawn to celeb apartments for some odd reason. 

That apartment needs a lot of sage, bad vibes in there!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Her apartment is completely lacking warmth & character.... A lot like herself I guess!


----------



## limom

It is the building pedigree. The apartment in itself is meh.
New Yorkers love to brag about living next to celebrities. Beyonce and Jay live there.
I hate the neighborhood myself but it is still considered super desirable.


----------



## Megs

limom said:


> It is the building pedigree. The apartment in itself is meh.
> New Yorkers love to brag about living next to celebrities. Beyonce and Jay live there.
> I hate the neighborhood myself but it is still considered super desirable.



Didn't realize that is the building that Beyonce and Jay-Z live in - no wonder. I don't like the area either personally!


----------



## beekmanhill

Her apartment had the benefit of a lot of pre sell publicity too.   Remember when it became hers and she went over and sobbed for hours and that story was everywhere thanks to her.  She also tweeted when she got the pics of the staged apartmemt that she said SHE decorated.  So everyone knew she was going to sell and if they had interest, they'd be ready with a bid.   Pictures were everywhere.   

I don't believe her story.  Of course I believe almost nothing she says so you have to take what I say with a grain of salt.    If it was in such demand, there would be several offers, and bargaining, and it would sell over ask as someone said upthread.  

I don't like that area at all, but people love it now.   I love the fact that it is a relatively low building with very high ceilings.


----------



## JNH14

What area of NYC is it in?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tribeca (Hudson St)


----------



## JNH14

Thanks!


----------



## Givenchy18

limom said:


> It is the building pedigree. The apartment in itself is meh.
> New Yorkers love to brag about living next to celebrities. Beyonce and Jay live there.
> I hate the neighborhood myself but it is still considered super desirable.



TriBeCa is so boring! I also find it to be one of the ugliest neighborhoods in Manhattan.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Interesting article in today's NY Post about the Wainstein divorce... it appears Jules had big spending habits
in trying to keep up with the other hoursewives...


----------



## limom

The post also announced that Tinsley Mortimer signed on as the newest housewife.
This should be interesting...
So now, we have Mortimer, Singer and Morgan on the prowl...
I wonder if Bethany is coming back.
http://pagesix.com/2016/11/19/tinsley-mortimer-is-filming-rhony-as-newest-cast-member/


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tinsley Mortimer.. what is she going to bring to the show?  LOL


----------



## cdtracing

hotshot said:


> Tinsley Mortimer.. what is she going to bring to the show?  LOL


I've never heard of her but I don't really follow these celebrity socialite types.  Is she suppose to take the Countess' place??


----------



## guccimamma

i have no idea who that is, but what a cool name.


----------



## Graw

I've never heard of her either! 



hotshot said:


> Tinsley Mortimer.. what is she going to bring to the show?  LOL


  Crazy? 


PALM BEACH — http://www.gossipextra.com/2016/11/...h-socialite-real-housewives-of-new-york-6513/








Disgraced socialite Tinsley Mortimer is ready for her comeback (via Harper’s Bazaar)


Socialite Tinsley Mortimer, who has yet to be cleared of a misdemeanor trespassing charge brought in April when cops found acting cray-cray on the property of her boyfriend in Palm Beach, just got a gig on the new season of _The Real Housewives of New York City_, according to news reports.

As if it was needed, the move by cable TV’s Bravo proves that, once again, crime pays in America.


----------



## AECornell

I know who she is because she's from Richmond VA where I'm from. I have mixed feelings about her.


----------



## guccimamma

if she was found acting crazy on someone's property....she's perfect.  they will probably sick bethany on her until she snaps.


----------



## cdtracing

There may be another Scary Island episode in the works.


----------



## horse17

Great......the bigger the whack job, the more likely  you score a tv deal........


----------



## bagsforme

What other reality show has she been on ?  I know I've seen and heard of her before from a reality tv show.


----------



## AECornell

She had a short lived reality show called High Society and has also made cameos on some shows. I know she was on an episode of gossip girl.



bagsforme said:


> What other reality show has she been on ?  I know I've seen and heard of her before from a reality tv show.


----------



## Sassys

*'We remain strong during this difficult time': RHONY star Jill Zarin reveals husband Bobby's cancer has returned

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Zarin-reveals-husband-s-cancer-returned.html


*


----------



## AECornell

Jill looks amazing. So sorry to hear about Bobby.


----------



## cjy

That is so sad about Bobby.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

That really is sad!


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh too bad.  They travel all over the world the time.  I guess they make the most of the time they have.  This doesn't sound good, in the brain.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Some more on Tinsely Mortimer joining the cast and another report that Bethenny's current boyfriend is threatening to sue Jason over harrassing emails to Bethenny (this I find hard to believe).
http://www.realitytea.com/2016/11/2...mona-singer-joining-real-housewives-new-york/

http://www.realitytea.com/2016/11/22/bethennys-boyfriend-threatens-sue-jason-hoppy-nasty-emails/


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> Some more on Tinsely Mortimer joining the cast and another report that Bethenny's current boyfriend is threatening to sue Jason over harrassing emails to Bethenny (this I find hard to believe).
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/11/2...mona-singer-joining-real-housewives-new-york/
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2016/11/22/bethennys-boyfriend-threatens-sue-jason-hoppy-nasty-emails/



With all the shade Bethenny threw at him on the show and in her social media, I don't blame Jason for anything.  But it would be stupid because you know her predatory lender boyfriend has lawyers at the ready.   
Jason can just show the clips from the show in his defense.  
The show must be coming up soon, right?  She needs a storyline.


----------



## LaAgradecida

I love the blonde streaks in Jill's hair!


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> *'We remain strong during this difficult time': RHONY star Jill Zarin reveals husband Bobby's cancer has returned
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Zarin-reveals-husband-s-cancer-returned.html
> 
> View attachment 3528717
> *



So sad to hear this about Bobby.


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> So sad to hear this about Bobby.


Same here. He is a very kind and considerate man.
I wish him the best.


----------



## kemilia

cdtracing said:


> So sad to hear this about Bobby.


This. I hope things go well for him, he was always nice on the show, so sweet to Jill.

Jill is still one of my fave housewives.


----------



## Tivo

I'm ready to embrace Jill again because I'm so over Bethenny.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Tivo said:


> I'm ready to embrace Jill again because I'm so over Bethenny.



Welcome to team Jill!!!! [emoji322][emoji898]
We're always happy to take in new members!


----------



## coconutsboston

I hate to hear that about Bobby.


----------



## pquiles

Sassys said:


> *'We remain strong during this difficult time': RHONY star Jill Zarin reveals husband Bobby's cancer has returned
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Zarin-reveals-husband-s-cancer-returned.html
> 
> View attachment 3528717
> *



Jill looks amazing.  I am sorry to hear about Bobby's cancer. I hate this disease so much!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Tivo said:


> I'm ready to embrace Jill again because I'm so over Bethenny.


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## JNH14

They need to let Bethenny go-she is a death knell for this show!


----------



## GoGlam

I was reading some of Andy's book Superficial... the guy is obsessed with her and trying to work with her on so many things.  I have no idea what he loves about her... humor isn't what it used to be.  She's an egotistical bore.


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm surprised we haven't had articles from her PR people saying she isn't sure she is coming back or not.....don't we get them around this time usually?


----------



## rockhollow

GoGlam said:


> I was reading some of Andy's book Superficial... the guy is obsessed with her and trying to work with her on so many things.  I have no idea what he loves about her... humor isn't what it used to be.  She's an egotistical bore.



How strange. She just doesn't seem like someone Andy would be crazy about. 
Especially as the years went on, as I agree, her humour isn't what it used to be. I was never very fond of her, but did find her so less grating in the first few seasons.
I suppose it will be wishful thinking hoping she won't be back for another season if Andy's so hung up on her.


----------



## Sassys

*Sonja Morgan’s Tipsy Girl restaurant relocated to Hartford*
Chalk it up as another victory for Bethenny Frankel’s Skinnygirl franchise. Being driven out of Manhattan, rival “Housewife” Sonja Morgan’s ill-fated Tipsy Girl restaurant has regrouped and will open in Hartford, Conn., instead.

“The Real Housewives of New York City” star’s attempts to open the eatery downtown were vanquished earlier this year by the combined forces of co-star Frankel — who rankled at the similarity of its name to her Skinnygirl brand — and the community board, which denied boozy Morgan a liquor license.

Hoping for a better pour in a different state, Morgan and business partner Peter Guimaraes have signed the lease on the new space in Hartford, Page Six has exclusively learned, and hope to open this month after some renovations.

We’re told they’re eyeing a Miami location next and hope to reapply for the liquor license in New York after making some “legal changes” to an application. They don’t expect Frankel to launch a new challenge this time around, however.

The “Housewives” hooch hassle has raged throughout 2016. Morgan announced late last year she was launching the Tipsy Girl line of prosecco and planned to open the restaurant chain. Calling it a “feeble attempt to trade on her brand reputation,” Frankel — who sold the cocktails arm of her business to Jim Beam in 2011, but still owns the rest of the Skinnygirl brand — responded by trying to trademark the similar “Tipsygirl” herself, to prevent Morgan from using it, a move Guimaraes called “underhanded.” But the US Patent and Trademark Office killed her attempt.

Earlier this year, Morgan told us that — in spite of the similar names — the brands are actually very different. While Frankel’s products are aimed at calorie-conscious drinkers, Morgan said, “I’m a big, fat, tipsy girl . . . I have a different market . . . The very young party girl and a very old party group that just wants to brunch all day, tourists [who] sit around and drink all day.”

Still, we’re told that Frankel is irritated because the Tipsy Girl wine got a national distribution deal — like Frankel’s Skinnygirl has.

http://pagesix.com/2016/12/09/sonja-morgans-tipsy-girl-restaurant-relocated-to-hartford/


----------



## rockhollow

Bethenny is a bully!
Sonja is trying to make a living.


----------



## beekmanhill

Hartford doesn't have much of a club scene.   I just don't see Sonja and Hartford together.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> Bethenny is a bully!
> Sonja is trying to make a living.


I'm skeptical about how successful Sonja's latest venture will be but I'm for anything that pisses off Bethenny.


----------



## cdtracing

A Miami venture might work out well for her.  She could even think about LA.  I still don't see the big deal with Sonja opening a Tipsy Girl restaurant in NY.  It's not like there's a Skinny Girl restaurant there.


----------



## GoGlam

rockhollow said:


> How strange. She just doesn't seem like someone Andy would be crazy about.
> Especially as the years went on, as I agree, her humour isn't what it used to be. I was never very fond of her, but did find her so less grating in the first few seasons.
> I suppose it will be wishful thinking hoping she won't be back for another season if Andy's so hung up on her.



Very strange to me as well!


----------



## guccimamma

it's a stupid name for a restaurant/bar.


----------



## rockhollow

Oh Bethenny!


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> Oh Bethenny!
> View attachment 3546880


Kylie Jenner was at the same party.  Bethany may be making a K Konnection!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> *'We remain strong during this difficult time': RHONY star Jill Zarin reveals husband Bobby's cancer has returned
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Zarin-reveals-husband-s-cancer-returned.html
> 
> View attachment 3528717
> *


Jill looks like she's visited the "dentist".


----------



## Graw

I am surprised they don't have a "special" leading up to Luanns wedding.


----------



## Graw

“Real Housewife” LuAnn de Lesseps has banned Bravo cameras from filming her wedding to businessman Tom D’Agostino Jr., after she sold the exclusive rights to People for around $20,000.

Bravo execs are fuming after de Lesseps told them her wedding was a “private event, and so she didn’t want it to be filmed, but then she sold the rights to People,” according to a source, who added, “Talk about biting the hand that feeds you. The wedding is the biggest storyline of the year for the show, and Bravo is furious. She has said she will provide footage to the show from her private videographer, once her contract with People has expired.”

More than 200 people are on their way to the Palm Beach, Fla., wedding, which will take place on Saturday night, New Year’s Eve (which is also the groom’s 50th birthday celebration). But the only “Housewives” who will attend the wedding are Dorinda Medley and Jill Zarin.

Ramona Singer is in London with her daughter Avery, Sonja Morgan is in Thailand, and Bethenny Frankel appears to be in Mexico.
http://pagesix.com/2016/12/30/bravo-furious-after-luann-de-lesseps-bans-filming-at-her-wedding/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> “Real Housewife” LuAnn de Lesseps has banned Bravo cameras from filming her wedding to businessman Tom D’Agostino Jr., after she sold the exclusive rights to People for around $20,000.
> 
> Bravo execs are fuming after de Lesseps told them her wedding was a “private event, and so she didn’t want it to be filmed, but then she sold the rights to People,” according to a source, who added, “Talk about biting the hand that feeds you. The wedding is the biggest storyline of the year for the show, and Bravo is furious. She has said she will provide footage to the show from her private videographer, once her contract with People has expired.”
> 
> More than 200 people are on their way to the Palm Beach, Fla., wedding, which will take place on Saturday night, New Year’s Eve (which is also the groom’s 50th birthday celebration). But the only “Housewives” who will attend the wedding are Dorinda Medley and Jill Zarin.
> 
> Ramona Singer is in London with her daughter Avery, Sonja Morgan is in Thailand, and Bethenny Frankel appears to be in Mexico.
> http://pagesix.com/2016/12/30/bravo-furious-after-luann-de-lesseps-bans-filming-at-her-wedding/



Interesting!  Maybe that was LuAnn's way of saying FU to Andy for being told on camera that Betheny had evidence that Tom was making out with another woman.

I don't get what LuAnn sees in Tom but I still like her.  

I hope this doesn't result in Andy demoting to her "friend" status or not coming back at all.


----------



## JNH14

It's hilarious-Andy deserves it after how he treated all of them so poorly compared to his brazen favoritism of Bethenny! Payback is hell!


----------



## swags

I'm definitely Team Luann after the way Bethenny treated her. I don't think her guy is all that either but I wish them well.
I'm ready for Andy to fall out of love with Bethenny and be more fair to the others.


----------



## slang

Good!, I can't stand Luann so I hope this puts her on the outs with Bravo and I'm not stuck fast forwarding through her "build up to my wedding" storyline next season..I'd rather watch Sonja hawking her dumb alcohol line then her wedding


----------



## Graw

I don't see it either.  He is someone to have a 5 year engagement with before you marry not months.  I wish them the best.



CanuckBagLover said:


> Interesting!  Maybe that was LuAnn's way of saying FU to Andy for being told on camera that Betheny had evidence that Tom was making out with another woman.
> 
> I don't get what LuAnn sees in Tom but I still like her.
> 
> I hope this doesn't result in Andy demoting to her "friend" status or not coming back at all.



That is what I was thinking because $20,000 for exclusivity, doesn't sound like a tremendous amount.  She wants editing control and to shut BRAVO out.  



swags said:


> I'm definitely Team Luann after the way Bethenny treated her. I don't think her guy is all that either but I wish them well.
> I'm ready for Andy to fall out of love with Bethenny and be more fair to the others.


Watching the show, you can't help but wonder how a scene is edited/manipulated to make us perceive something that may not be true.


----------



## Love Of My Life

This likely will comeback to bite LuAnn in her a**, but maybe she doesn't care anymore
But let's see what Bravo is going to do if anything...


----------



## LaAgradecida

I hope they kick Luann off the show!

What a hag!


----------



## cafecreme15

Graw said:


> “Real Housewife” LuAnn de Lesseps has banned Bravo cameras from filming her wedding to businessman Tom D’Agostino Jr., after she sold the exclusive rights to People for around $20,000.
> 
> Bravo execs are fuming after de Lesseps told them her wedding was a “private event, and so she didn’t want it to be filmed, but then she sold the rights to People,” according to a source, who added, “Talk about biting the hand that feeds you. The wedding is the biggest storyline of the year for the show, and Bravo is furious. She has said she will provide footage to the show from her private videographer, once her contract with People has expired.”
> 
> More than 200 people are on their way to the Palm Beach, Fla., wedding, which will take place on Saturday night, New Year’s Eve (which is also the groom’s 50th birthday celebration). But the only “Housewives” who will attend the wedding are Dorinda Medley and Jill Zarin.
> 
> Ramona Singer is in London with her daughter Avery, Sonja Morgan is in Thailand, and Bethenny Frankel appears to be in Mexico.
> http://pagesix.com/2016/12/30/bravo-furious-after-luann-de-lesseps-bans-filming-at-her-wedding/


Andy must be FURIOUS!


----------



## swags

They replayed the recent season today. I think Lu was in denial or else she was in on the drama for ratings. I don't see forgiving someone for a public make out session. And if they get so drunk that they can't remember, well that's a whole other issue.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Andy totally deserves this! I cannot stand him any longer!!


----------



## beekmanhill

JNH14 said:


> It's hilarious-Andy deserves it after how he treated all of them so poorly compared to his brazen favoritism of Bethenny! Payback is hell!



I love it.  FU, Andy.  If she doesn't get back on the show she probably doesn't care as much now.  She has her man, and I believe she is happy.

As for Bethenny, her man isn't such a great catch............yet that was not mentioned.  He is still married and in fact looks a lot like Tom.  I hope Bethenny is not back.
Some pics of her beloved in this Daily Mail article.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gure-sexy-two-tone-bikini-holiday-Mexico.html


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> I love it.  FU, Andy.  If she doesn't get back on the show she probably doesn't care as much now.  She has her man, and I believe she is happy.
> 
> As for Bethenny, her man isn't such a great catch............yet that was not mentioned.  He is still married and in fact looks a lot like Tom.  I hope Bethenny is not back.
> Some pics of her beloved in this Daily Mail article.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gure-sexy-two-tone-bikini-holiday-Mexico.html



So Bethenny and her man are still together? We haven't seen much of them or heard her talk about him much lately, so I thought maybe they had broken up.  I still can't see them together longterm ( can't see Bethenny with any man longterm).


----------



## JNH14

CanuckBagLover said:


> So Bethenny and her man are still together? We haven't seen much of them or heard her talk about him much lately, so I thought maybe they had broken up.  I still can't see them together longterm ( can't see Bethenny with any man longterm).



No shiza-he'd have to be deaf or a saint to put up with her! [emoji15]


----------



## Sassys




----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3562937



I can't really tell what's going on at the bottom of the dress? Is it lined with silk all the way down, and the lighting is just odd? Or is the tulle sheer? Overall, I think the dress is ok. She could've found something more flattering for her shoulders, imo. But she looks so happy and is glowing!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## beekmanhill

I think she looks gorgeous and he looks nice too.


----------



## junqueprincess

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3562953



Note to self, do not make giant bird pose at wedding in gown.... or ever!

Her face looks gorgeous, dress looks better in first shot, fabric looks cheap in second.

I hope there is backlash to Lu for not allowing Bravo access... it's a diss to all of us that have watched her for 9 years. I'm sure she wanted a wedding special/exclusive and they passed. Does anyone know if she's filming with the new season?


----------



## beekmanhill

I don't know.  The year Bethenny returned she pretended she was all alone and lonely, no boyfriend.   Meanwhile she was photoed in the press all the time with that creep who was expelled from college for an alleged rape.  Then last year, did we hear any background on her predatory lender boyfriend whose wife was Bethenny' classmate?  NOPE.

But we heard on and on and on about Lu and Tom and the Regency.   If I were Lu, I wouldn't let them into my wedding either, who knows how they'd edit it.


----------



## bisbee

junqueprincess said:


> Note to self, do not make giant bird pose at wedding in gown.... or ever!
> 
> Her face looks gorgeous, dress looks better in first shot, fabric looks cheap in second.


She is wearing 2 different dresses.


----------



## Graw

If Luann truly wanted to change her narrative she should have her friend join the show and they film about whatever they want.  I didn't know about B ex who was accused or rape or another being a predatory lender because they don't mention that on the show.  Sonja, RAmona, Jules and karol will not mention anything remotely off putting about B nor will they have a conversation about it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Andy controls the narrative.  Luann has no say on casting.  I suppose she can suggest possible cast mates the way anyone can, but Andy decides.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm glad Luann kept Bravo away from her wedding.
Last season seemed like it was all about Bethenny. I believe that Bravo (which means Andy) and Beth, worked together to make Luann the scapegoat this season, and expose Tom as a less then stellar guy.
I wouldn't be surprised if as rumoured, Bravo was responsible for the filming of Tom drunk kissing, and then suppling the photos to Beth, and then filming her telling everyone else on the show before she tells Luann.
And I hope it was a typo and Luann is getting way more money than $20k for the photos.
But best, that she'll get to control what footage Bravo gets.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LuAnn looks like a bride should look... radiant, glowing, happy & if it turns out to be a FU to Bravo,,, good for her!!
Actions speak louder than words & she had the courage of her convictions to 
say NO to Bravo for the exclusive photos
Nothing more needs to be said about Andy Cohen & Bravo, IYKWIM


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I think she looks gorgeous and he looks nice too.


Agree.


----------



## rockhollow

They look so happy - Congratulations to them.


----------



## caitlin1214

I love how headlines are like, "Why wasn't Bethenney at LuAnn's wedding?" It's like, because she is who she is and I wouldn't want Bethenney at my wedding, either!


----------



## slang

Why would Bethenney want to go to Luann's wedding?? I'd never go to my "co-workers" destination wedding and on NYE to boot!!!
No one but Dorinda (and Andy, who declined) were invited, not even Sonja was invited....


----------



## Tropigal3

rockhollow said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if as rumoured, Bravo was responsible for the filming of Tom drunk kissing, and then suppling the photos to Beth, and then filming her telling everyone else on the show before she tells Luann.


Even if this is true, the fact that he was kissing some other woman is pretty crappy of him.  Being drunk is a sad excuse.  




beekmanhill said:


> I love it.  FU, Andy.  If she doesn't get back on the show she probably doesn't care as much now.  She has her man, and I believe she is happy.
> 
> As for Bethenny, her man isn't such a great catch............yet that was not mentioned.  *He is still married *and in fact looks a lot like Tom.  I hope Bethenny is not back.
> Some pics of her beloved in this Daily Mail article.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gure-sexy-two-tone-bikini-holiday-Mexico.html


There could be good reasons why he remains married even if he's not living with the "wife".  I speak from my own two year odyssey.


----------



## Deco

Radziwill's boyfriend is on Chopped!  I knew he was going to leverage his relationship to up his career exposure.


----------



## chowlover2

Deco said:


> Radziwill's boyfriend is on Chopped!  I knew he was going to leverage his relationship to up his career exposure.


Thanks, I just set to record!


----------



## Deco

chowlover2 said:


> Thanks, I just set to record!


He made it to the dessert round, but I missed the ending. Let us know if he won.


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> Thanks, I just set to record!



I guess the book never happened.  Carole is still probably working on the forward.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

junqueprincess said:


> Note to self, do not make giant bird pose at wedding in gown.... or ever!
> 
> Her face looks gorgeous, dress looks better in first shot, fabric looks cheap in second.
> 
> I hope there is backlash to Lu for not allowing Bravo access... it's a diss to all of us that have watched her for 9 years. I'm sure she wanted a wedding special/exclusive and they passed. Does anyone know if she's filming with the new season?



I don't see it as a diss, I could care less if they showed her wedding or not. I'm actually glad she didn't allow them to film it


----------



## Sassys

Luanne probably wanted a wedding special like some of the other women in the franchise have gotten and Bravo wouldn't give her one; so she decided to pay them back by not allowing filming.


----------



## baghagg

Sassys said:


> Luanne probably wanted a wedding special like some of the other women in the franchise have gotten and Bravo wouldn't give her one; so she decided to pay them back by not allowing filming.


A greed! Pun intended


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I am looking forward to the new season, I am curious about Tinsley Mortimer and how she will mesh with the cast.


----------



## Graw

*Bethenny Frankel* got screwed in her divorce -- once by her ex-husband and once by her own lawyers -- so she claims in a new lawsuit.

According to the lawsuit, back in 2011, Bethenny bought a Manhattan condo for $5 million. Jason Hoppy, her hubby at the time, suggested she put the property in a trust. She claims she wanted it held in her name alone, but went along with the trust idea and they had their lawyers draft the document.

Bethenny claims, after divorce papers were filed -- to her horror -- she discovered the trust gave Jason a 50% interest in the condo. What's more, he had the right to live there and not pay a penny in rent.

Bethenny claims the snafu made the divorce super messy and it took 3 years to resolve. 

She's suing her lawyers for $2 mil minimum.
http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## hockeymama

Deco said:


> He made it to the dessert round, but I missed the ending. Let us know if he won.



Spoiler alert








He won


----------



## Jayne1

I'm surprised -- his food, although plated nice, always looks so bland and dry.


----------



## chowlover2

He wound up winning. Nothing out of the ordinary with his food. 


He doesn't seem like Carole's type at all, on the show he painted himself as an extreme sports kind of person. Surprised me since he seems to have the personality of a slug.


----------



## gail13

I don't understand what Luanne sees in Tom.  He seems to be very average and has worked his away around the dating circuit.  I don't expect it will last too long. I liked her a lot better with Jacque.  I'm at least glad she dropped that Countess crap.  It was interesting to find out that she was having problems with her first husband while she was making her debut on the show.  Perhaps we should have known why her husband was rarely present.  The pressure will be on for this new relationship while the cameras are rolling and it should be interesting.


----------



## FlipDiver

slang said:


> Why would Bethenney want to go to Luann's wedding?? I'd never go to my "co-workers" destination wedding and on NYE to boot!!!
> No one but Dorinda (and Andy, who declined) were invited, not even Sonja was invited....



Wow Sonja wasn't invited? That's shady considering Sonja let her live with her when L was in between homes. Not even a courtesy invite..


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gail13 said:


> It was interesting to find out that she was having problems with her first husband while she was making her debut on the show.  Perhaps we should have known why her husband was rarely present.



My only memory of the Count is him running around the tennis court saying "Merde!"


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chowlover2 said:


> Surprised me since he seems to have the personality of a slug.



I thought Adam and Mr. Zen were a perfect match for each other. Adam should take his $10k and the two of them can go off to Peru together leaving Carole behind with Bethenny.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

She shouldn't have cheated on Jacques... He seemed to really love her!! 
Her "marriage" to Tom feels like a fancy sham wedding!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Sophie-Rose said:


> She shouldn't have cheated on Jacques... He seemed to really love her!!
> Her "marriage" to Tom feels like a fancy sham wedding!!!



I thought her husband cheated on her.. didn't he have a mistress in another country for years?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Jacques was her boyfriend, not her husband.. She cheated on Jacques with the Johnny Depp wannabe while on holiday


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This is Jacques


----------



## Jayne1

Jacques didn't have money and never pretended to. Doubt she ever seriously considered marrying him.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Sophie-Rose said:


> This is Jacques
> 
> View attachment 3566136



I love Luann's hair here!


----------



## rockhollow

Jayne1 said:


> Jacques didn't have money and never pretended to. Doubt she ever seriously considered marrying him.



He was also younger and wanted kids, isn't that why Luann was trying to have a baby a couple of season's ago.


----------



## twin-fun

Sophie-Rose said:


> This is Jacques
> 
> View attachment 3566136


He reminded me of Ross from the sitcom Friends.


----------



## FlipDiver

Sophie-Rose said:


> Jacques was her boyfriend, not her husband.. She cheated on Jacques with the Johnny Depp wannabe while on holiday



Oh I didn't know about him. I just remember the weird drunk guy thrown out of the dry cleaning party, who she claimed she only went on 1 or 2 dates with him but his IG showed pics of them in Europe together...


----------



## Longchamp

Graw said:


> *Bethenny Frankel* got screwed in her divorce -- once by her ex-husband and once by her own lawyers -- so she claims in a new lawsuit.
> 
> According to the lawsuit, back in 2011, Bethenny bought a Manhattan condo for $5 million. Jason Hoppy, her hubby at the time, suggested she put the property in a trust. She claims she wanted it held in her name alone, but went along with the trust idea and they had their lawyers draft the document.
> 
> Bethenny claims, after divorce papers were filed -- to her horror -- she discovered the trust gave Jason a 50% interest in the condo. What's more, he had the right to live there and not pay a penny in rent.
> 
> Bethenny claims the snafu made the divorce super messy and it took 3 years to resolve.
> 
> She's suing her lawyers for $2 mil minimum.
> http://www.tmz.com/



Stooooop talking about THE divorce and move on. Can't anymore with her neurosis.


----------



## TC1

^^ Bethenny is always harping about how she just wants this divorce over and done with, yet keeps finding things to fight about.


----------



## Longchamp

Can't believe her constant litigious behaviors are good for her brand.


----------



## Sassys

My friend just told me this just popped up on her bumble account lmao

I told her to swipe right to see what happens lmao


----------



## sgj99

i give Lu's marriage 4 years max


----------



## RueMonge

I think Lu has made a horrible mistake.


----------



## twin-fun

sgj99 said:


> i give Lu's marriage 4 years max



4 years? That must include the 2 years from the time they separate until finalization of the divorce decree.


----------



## sgj99

twin-fun said:


> 4 years? That must include the 2 years from the time they separate until finalization of the divorce decree.



i was feeling generous


----------



## coconutsboston

Bethenny's divorce has taken longer than the whole length of the  marriage. [emoji30]

I don't see how one could have an "oops" and accidentally give Jason 50% of the trust. Sounds to me like she did it in good faith that they would stay together.


----------



## coconutsboston

twin-fun said:


> 4 years? That must include the 2 years from the time they separate until finalization of the divorce decree.



Can't they annul it if they don't have kids?


----------



## FlipDiver

coconutsboston said:


> Can't they annul it if they don't have kids?



No, not having kids isn't grounds for annulment. Grounds include reasons that make the marriage void/invalid like fraud, coercion, underage etc.


----------



## Tivo

sgj99 said:


> i give Lu's marriage 4 years max


I say 8 months


----------



## pjhm

chowlover2 said:


> He wound up winning. Nothing out of the ordinary with his food.
> 
> 
> He doesn't seem like Carole's type at all, on the show he painted himself as an extreme sports kind of person. Surprised me since he seems to have the personality of a slug.



I assume Chopped is legit- so many of these reality shows are not-


----------



## rockhollow

coconutsboston said:


> Bethenny's divorce has taken longer than the whole length of the  marriage. [emoji30]
> 
> I don't see how one could have an "oops" and accidentally give Jason 50% of the trust. Sounds to me like she did it in good faith that they would stay together.



I think at the time Beth was desperate for a full time relationship and would have done and promised Jason anything to get him into a permeant situation.
She was damaged good then, and I would image any man after spending more than a few minutes with her would already be thinking about how to get away. Remember how devoted she was to Jason 1, just months before she hooked up with Jason H.
And Jason 1 seems so remote and uninterested while she was going on and on about moving in, marriage, children with him - then bang - it was all off and it was JasonH.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> Jacques didn't have money and never pretended to. Doubt she ever seriously considered marrying him.


Probably not but I think they had a genuine relationship. I thought kids were also an issue - he wanted them and she couldn't. I wish she had married Jacques I think Luanne would have better off with him than Tom.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

FlipDiver said:


> I thought her husband cheated on her.. didn't he have a mistress in another country for years?


From what I remember, Lu said that later on in their marriage the Count insisted on an "open" marriage which she claims wasn't her choice. I'm sure he had numerous mistresses and I believed he married his last mistress and they live in Switzerland?


----------



## coconutsboston

Is she still going to go by Countess even though she is no longer?


----------



## Sassys

coconutsboston said:


> Is she still going to go by Countess even though she is no longer?



She is no longer a Countess. Not that anyone in the year 2016 in the USA cared about her title or used it when referring to her lol.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> She is no longer a Countess. Not that anyone in the year 2016 in the USA cared about her title or used it when referring to her lol.


At all! I just saw that she had changed everything on her Instagram to D'Agostino and left Countess, haha.


----------



## Dawn

coconutsboston said:


> Is she still going to go by Countess even though she is no longer?


I think she'll always be The Countess in her own mind 
Remember the episode where Lu and Beth got into a car and Lu admonished B for not addressing her as Countess?


----------



## kemilia

Tivo said:


> I say 8 months


I think you are being generous!


----------



## Graw

Initially, the couple had asked that instead of wedding gifts, guests donate to one of two charities the couple had picked out. Then, just two days before the wedding, the two changed their minds and instead sent out a GoFundMe link to an account they set up asking for money to help with the medical bills of an unnamed relative who suffered from an unidentified ailment.

While it still seems like the intention was honorable, the outlet reports that guests were unimpressed, especially since de Lesseps and D'Agostino have enough money to afford a lavish wedding and help a sick relative.

"You’re going to spend a half-million-plus on a wedding, and then ask your friends to cough up for your relative’s Band-Aids?" A clearly unhappy source told _Page Six_. “LuAnn and Tom are both very rich — [they should] write a check to their relative and not hustle their wedding guests for cash.”

http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...ad-a-strange-last-minute-wedding-gift-request


----------



## Graw

Andy stated on WWHL that he is going to donate because he didn't get them a wedding gift yet.


----------



## slang

A GoFundMe donation in lieu of a wedding gift!!! TACKY!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Dawn said:


> I think she'll always be The Countess in her own mind
> Remember the episode where Lu and Beth got into a car and Lu admonished B for not addressing her as Countess?



Was that also when Lu admonished B for introducing the driver to her, instead of the other way around? And saying "this is Luanne" instead of Mrs. DeLesseps (sp?)


----------



## twin-fun

FlipDiver said:


> Was that also when Lu admonished B for introducing the driver to her, instead of the other way around? And saying "this is Luanne" instead of Mrs. DeLesseps (sp?)


Yup


----------



## cafecreme15

http://allthingsrh.com/jules-wainstein-divorce-update-2/

Yikes. Always thought Michael looked slimy. I feel really bad for Jules and the kids.


----------



## Sassys

Wonder if they will let her come back so she can get a salary.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## FlipDiver

Sassys said:


> Wonder if they will let her come back so she can get a salary.



How else can she pay for Bonpoint?! She's not stepping foot in baby gap.


----------



## cdtracing

New development in the continuing saga of the disasterous Frankel/Hoppy show....

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...m_content=breakingnews&utm_campaign=013117_14


----------



## DC-Cutie

chile....  Jason has gone too far


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> New development in the continuing saga of the disasterous Frankel/Hoppy show....
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...m_content=breakingnews&utm_campaign=013117_14



Wow, and to think most of us thought he was so great when she first met him and hoped she didn't screw things up with him. Wow!


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Wow, and to think most of us thought he was so great when she first met him and hoped she didn't screw things up with him. Wow!


This saga is like herpes....it never really goes away.


----------



## TC1

I guess he has time to sit and home and write hundreds of emails with the settlement he got, what he REALLY needs..is to move on and get a life. Geez.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cdtracing said:


> New development in the continuing saga of the disasterous Frankel/Hoppy show....
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...m_content=breakingnews&utm_campaign=013117_14


I hope it isn't true.  I don't want to minimize harassment and stalking but Bethenny has little credibility for me - she has shown time and again her nastiness and her vindictiveness and her tendency for exageration and lying.  Maybe its one of these situations where the cops have to make an arrest (like in domestic abuse situations) and let the courts sort it out.   It doesn't make sense to me.  I'm not saying he's an angel but  he's basically remained pretty much quiet after all the public bashing he took from her - so why would he flip out now that the divorce is finalized?  

I wish both of them would put their daughter first.


----------



## mundodabolsa

CanuckBagLover said:


> I hope it isn't true.  I don't want to minimize harassment and stalking but Bethenny has little credibility for me - she has shown time and again her nastiness and her vindictiveness and her tendency for exageration and lying.  Maybe its one of these situations where the cops have to make an arrest (like in domestic abuse situations) and let the courts sort it out.   It doesn't make sense to me.  I'm not saying he's an angel but  he's basically remained pretty much quiet after all the public bashing he took from her - so why would he flip out now that the divorce is finalized?
> 
> I wish both of them would put their daughter first.



I don't really see how you can accuse someone of sending hundreds of emails and facetime calls if it's not true though. There is either a paper trail for that or not. 

I mean, I suppose Bethenny could have made it up out of the blue and the arrest could be for other reasons/evidence unrelated to any existence or not of evidence about that. 

Personally I've never trusted Jason's "good guy" act.  I think his remaining quiet was a calculated part of playing the game.  There were a couple of times on her show where it was very clear he was acting calm and controlled and refusing to explode on camera but that behind the scenes something else was going on.


----------



## baghagg

I think now ppl have to start admitting that it's not all her!


----------



## Bagisa

She may not be your cup of tea, but it's unnecessary to victim bash her in this instance. Shame. 

The police don't issue arrests and restraining orders for no cause. If anything, they err on the side of caution.


----------



## TC1

Bagisa said:


> She may not be your cup of tea, but it's unnecessary to victim bash her in this instance. Shame.
> 
> The police don't issue arrests and restraining orders for no cause. If anything, they err on the side of caution.


Who was victim bashing her?


----------



## Bagisa

TC1 said:


> Who was victim bashing her?



A few posts above


----------



## TC1

Bagisa said:


> A few posts above


None that I read were bashing. Difference of opinion I suppose. Jason & Bethenny have both been very nasty in this long drawn out battle.


----------



## Sassys

*EXCLUSIVE: Disheveled Jason Hoppy steps out in sweatpants and hides behind a towel after Bethenny Frankel has him arrested for stalking and gets restraining order to keep her ex away*

*Jason Hoppy, 45, was seen for the first time since news broke that he was arrested and charged with stalking and harassing his ex Bethenny Frankel*
*The pharmaceutical sales rep look bedraggled in a wool beanie hat and sweats as he ducked into a building near his Tribeca apartment*
*He hid his face behind a towel to hide from the cameras as he exited off the street *
*Hoppy was arrested in New York City on Friday after allegedly trying to provoke ex-wife Bethenny Frankel into a fight and saying he would 'destroy her' *
*Frankel's lawyer said his client also endured 'years of systematic bullying, harassment, stalking and torment on an almost daily basis' by Hoppy *
*Hoppy also said in emails to Frankel 'I'll never go away' and'[y]ou left me no choice but to go to extremes' claims her lawyer*
*Hoppy, 46, is denying the claims and was released shortly after being charged with harassment in the first degree and stalking in the fourth degree*
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4178260/Jason-Hoppy-seen-time-arrest.html#ixzz4XP5EVc6m


----------



## Sassys

'I have nothing to hide!': Jules Wainstein rips Bethenny Frankel on episode one of her new podcast, Josh's Family Jules 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Bethenny-Frankel-podcast.html#ixzz4XP5z2Qk0


----------



## Longchamp

They're both cray cray. Yep Jason's gone too far but she's just as 
Quote from page six

But a police source said detectives suspect Frankel may be exaggerating her claims against Hoppy, possibly to get “revenge” on her ex.

A police source told us, “Bethenny came in [to the precinct] with her lawyer and a few friends. She was making more out of this than it was, that was the overall impression. She’s been involved in a terrible divorce with this guy. And it seemed to us that she was filing the report because she wanted to take revenge on him, get back at him for something he did connected to the divorce. This is common among celebrity types — even C-listers like her — when they’re involved in a bad divorce. We get this a lot. It did not appear to us like Hoppy was going to attack her in any way. He seems like a pretty cool character. But she filed the report and because of that we had cause to arrest him.”


----------



## AECornell

They've been playing her show here from "getting married" to "ever after." In watching it differently than when it was on in real time. 

Jason comes off easy going most of the time but then there are times when he's relentless in not letting go of something and gets mad about things that seem innocuous. But bethenny is also very controlling of everything so who knows what they actual dynamic of the relationship was. I just don't think they were a good match. They rushed into their marriage because she was pregnant. They didn't have time to get to know each other.


----------



## twin-fun

Statements like his, "I can't help it" and "You have been warned" are standard responses used by domestic abusers. It puts the blame on the victim and tries to make the victim think it's her/his fault and that they deserve the abuse. Since the divorce was so contentious why does he even have her phone number? Why isn't communication done through a third party?


----------



## Bagisa

TC1 said:


> None that I read were bashing. Difference of opinion I suppose. Jason & Bethenny have both been very nasty in this long drawn out battle.



Agreed, but women historically get the brunt of this. Implying that she deserved it bc she's an awful human being and not giving the woman the benefit of the doubt is DB territory.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> A police source told us, “Bethenny came in [to the precinct] with her lawyer and a few friends. She was making more out of this than it was, that was the overall impression...”


I've never filed a police report, but I'm thinking a lawyer is OK or a friend, but do you really need the lawyer AND a few friends?  I wonder if Carol was one of the friends and if the trip to the Precinct was caught on Bravo cameras?    Because she is coming back for the next season, so it would be great TV footage (sarcasm)


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> I've never filed a police report, but I'm thinking a lawyer is OK or a friend, but do you really need the lawyer AND a few friends?  I wonder if Carol was one of the friends and if the trip to the Precinct was caught on Bravo cameras?    Because she is coming back for the next season, so it would be great TV footage (sarcasm)



You might have something there. They are filming right now. 
Set up??


----------



## Tivo

Longchamp said:


> You might have something there. They are filming right now.
> Set up??


Are you serious? That is a Kardashian low...if true.


----------



## guccimamma

"Systematic bullying" isn't that what Kelly claimed on scary island?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> You might have something there. They are filming right now.
> Set up??


anything is possible.  I mean she did piss on a pregnancy test stick for the world to see, so I put NOTHING past her.  

I always thought her return to the show wasn't a good idea for her personally.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> "Systematic bullying" isn't that what Kelly claimed on scary island?


while eating healthy food, like Gummy Bears


----------



## cjy

guccimamma said:


> "Systematic bullying" isn't that what Kelly claimed on scary island?


Gosh yes I caught that too.


----------



## Sassys

*Bethenny bails on ‘Housewives’ filming after ex-husband’s arrest*

“Real Housewives of New York” star Bethenny Frankel skipped filming the reality show on Friday night, after an alleged incident involving her ex-husband, Jason Hoppy, Page Six has learned.

Hoppy was charged with harassing and stalking Frankel after he allegedly sent a series of abusive emails and turned up at their daughter’s Manhattan school on Friday. An NYPD spokeswoman told Page Six on Tuesday that Hoppy approached Frankel and a friend at the school around 8:15 a.m. and “tried to provoke a fight. He said, ‘I will destroy you, you can get all the lawyers you want, you’ve been warned.’” (Hoppy’s attorney told us he “intends to vigorously fight these false charges.”)

Spies have further told Page Six that after the alleged incident, a distraught Frankel skipped filming her show Friday night.

A source told us that the Bravo show’s cameras were rolling when the “Real Housewives” cast attended a Dressed to Kilt charity fashion show. “All the other ‘Housewives’ were there … Bethenny was a no-show,” a spy said. The source added, “When Carole Radziwill [Frankel’s best friend on the show] is there and the cameras are rolling, you know Bethenny is expected — so she just didn’t show.”

A source close to the star told us that Frankel did not attend because of Friday’s earlier drama, but that she did then go on a trip with the cast to the Killington Ski Resort in Vermont.

At the Dressed to Kilt event, Dorinda Medley and Sonja Morgan walked in the show with castmates including Radziwill, Luann de Lesseps and Tinsley Mortimer in the front row. Spies said Medley was seen in a lovers’ spat with her boyfriend John Mahdessian before the show.

“She was taking a photo on the red carpet with Sean Perry,” the CEO of Usquaebach, which sponsored the event, a witness said. “Dorinda put her hand in her boyfriend John’s face to get him out of the shot,” but “John mistook that for her trying to shoo him away and he did just that … storming out of the High Line Hotel.” But later, “he was spotted front row alongside Luann, Tinsley and Carole.”

Also at the show to benefit the Navy SEAL Foundation were NFL star Brandon Marshall, WPLJ radio host Jayde Donovan and “American Sniper” author Chris Kyle’s wife, Tara.

A rep for Frankel had no comment and a Bravo rep did not immediately get back to us.

http://pagesix.com/2017/02/01/bethenny-bails-on-housewives-filming-after-ex-husbands-arrest/


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh, so she was good to go on that trip to Vermont...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, so she was good to go on that trip to Vermont...



LMAO, would you cancel your trip that was already planned because of a a$$hole ex? I sure as hell wouldn't


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> LMAO, would you cancel your trip that was already planned because of a a$$hole ex? I sure as hell wouldn't


Well if it was as traumatic as she claimed, I probably wouldn't go especially if it happened in front of my child. 

If it was a few weeks after, I'd go. But not 2 days after.   

So now I guess the trip will be shown as a girls trip to comfort bethenny in her time of need


----------



## Longchamp

I smell Andy in the middle of this.


----------



## Tivo

I'm sure her demand to stop filming - and subsequent storming off set - was dramatic. Bravo producers likely rushed to comfort her.."No, no! I can't do this!" She screamed passionately. "He's terrorizing me and my daughter! I'm afraid of what he might do!"

Meanwhile, Bravo gets it all on camera...allows her a day to grieve for dramatic effect. Then they tease her epic return...and Bethenny lays her soul bare in the talking heads. And after that she makes the talk show rounds advocating women's rights and domestic violence issues. 

Suddenly she's back where she longs to be...in the spotlight...trying to "strike while the iron is hot."


----------



## coconutsboston

Tivo said:


> I'm sure her demand to stop filming - and subsequent storming off set - was dramatic. Bravo producers likely rushed to comfort her.."No, no! I can't do this!" She screamed passionately. "He's terrorizing me and my daughter! I'm afraid of what he might do!"
> 
> Meanwhile, Bravo gets it all on camera...allows her a day to grieve for dramatic effect. Then they tease her epic return...and Bethenny lays her soul bare in the talking heads. And after that she makes the talk show rounds advocating women's rights and domestic violence issues.
> 
> Suddenly she's back where she longs to be...in the spotlight...trying to "strike while the iron is hot."



+her near constant tears, a la last season.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> LMAO, would you cancel your trip that was already planned because of a a$$hole ex? I sure as hell wouldn't



I guess you're not lovin' on Jason and his oatmeal anymore!


----------



## Sassys

Vanilla Bean said:


> I guess you're not lovin' on Jason and his oatmeal anymore!



What are you talking about?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> What are you talking about?



"You gotta love a man that eats oatmeal for breakfast every morning" etc.


----------



## Sassys

Vanilla Bean said:


> "You gotta love a man that eats oatmeal for breakfast every morning" etc.



I am not the only one, who liked and was fooled by Jason. What is your point??


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> They're both cray cray. Yep Jason's gone too far but she's just as
> Quote from page six
> 
> But a police source said detectives suspect Frankel may be exaggerating her claims against Hoppy, possibly to get “revenge” on her ex.
> 
> A police source told us, “Bethenny came in [to the precinct] with her lawyer and a few friends. She was making more out of this than it was, that was the overall impression. She’s been involved in a terrible divorce with this guy. And it seemed to us that she was filing the report because she wanted to take revenge on him, get back at him for something he did connected to the divorce. This is common among celebrity types — even C-listers like her — when they’re involved in a bad divorce. We get this a lot. It did not appear to us like Hoppy was going to attack her in any way. He seems like a pretty cool character. But she filed the report and because of that we had cause to arrest him.”


^ But she filed the report and because of that we had cause to arrest him.”  I'm thinking she exaggerates too.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sassys said:


> I am not the only one, who liked and was fooled by Jason. What is your point??



It doesn't matter.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Sassys said:


> I am not the only one, who liked and was fooled by Jason. What is your point??


I believe it was that you are no longer loving on Jason and his oatmeal.

Seemed like an observation, not an attack. sheesh.


----------



## baghagg

Bagisa said:


> She may not be your cup of tea, but it's unnecessary to victim bash her in this instance. Shame.
> 
> The police don't issue arrests and restraining orders for no cause. If anything, they err on the side of caution.


Especially not NYPD


----------



## twin-fun

Bagisa said:


> She may not be your cup of tea, but it's unnecessary to victim bash her in this instance. Shame.
> 
> The police don't  issue arrests and restraining orders for no cause. If anything, they err on the side of caution.


The police don't issue restraining orders at all. Not in NYC or anywhere else. Only a judge has the authority to do so. Police officers enforce the restraining order.


----------



## baghagg

twin-fun said:


> The police don't issue restraining orders at all. Not in NYC or anywhere else. Only a judge has the authority to do so. Police officers enforce the restraining order.


This is correct,  knew that was what she meant. .


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Update on Bethenny and Dennis Shields - sounds like they've broken up

http://www.realitytea.com/2017/02/1...lationship-dennis-shields-isnt-serious-seems/


----------



## Florasun

Bethenny's apt for sale
http://www.nbcchicago.com/entertain...-Selling-Her-5M-SoHo-Apartment-413825603.html


----------



## purseinsanity

Longchamp said:


> They're both cray cray. Yep Jason's gone too far but she's just as
> Quote from page six
> 
> But a police source said detectives suspect Frankel may be exaggerating her claims against Hoppy, possibly to get “revenge” on her ex.
> 
> A police source told us, “Bethenny came in [to the precinct] with her lawyer and a few friends. She was making more out of this than it was, that was the overall impression. She’s been involved in a terrible divorce with this guy. And it seemed to us that she was filing the report because she wanted to take revenge on him, get back at him for something he did connected to the divorce. This is common among celebrity types — even C-listers like her — when they’re involved in a bad divorce. We get this a lot. It did not appear to us like Hoppy was going to attack her in any way. He seems like a pretty cool character. But she filed the report and because of that we had cause to arrest him.”


So anyone can file a report and get someone arrested??  I can't stand Bethenny personally.  I'm sure Jason is no angel and I think Bethenny has bigger cojones than Jason!


----------



## Graw

Bethany has bigger *** than Andy!


----------



## Sassys

She is never going to sell that junky house

RHONY's Sonja Morgan tries to offload her New York home for $10million... as she puts it back on the market for the SEVENTH time

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-New-York-home-10million.html#ixzz4Yy3itgcA


----------



## TC1

Does the ad mention there's no heat or hot water?


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> Does the ad mention there's no heat or hot water?


You are so bad!!


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> She is never going to sell that junky house
> 
> RHONY's Sonja Morgan tries to offload her New York home for $10million... as she puts it back on the market for the SEVENTH time
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-New-York-home-10million.html#ixzz4Yy3itgcA



I've always like her place, guess different strokes.

That being said--it is NEXT to a parking garage (which, I guess, can be a good thing, especially in the city) and then there are the problems with the basic utilities.


----------



## cafecreme15

kemilia said:


> I've always like her place, guess different strokes.
> 
> That being said--it is NEXT to a parking garage (which, I guess, can be a good thing, especially in the city) and then there are the problems with the basic utilities.


Were there problems with them? Or was Sonja's problem that she never actually paid for them?


----------



## Sassys

kemilia said:


> I've always like her place, guess different strokes.
> 
> That being said--it is NEXT to a parking garage (which, I guess, can be a good thing, especially in the city) and then there are the problems with the basic utilities.



Why would you want to live next to a garage? Smells and NYC rats. There are plenty of garages in that area you can walk to.


----------



## horse17

I wonder where she will go?


----------



## TC1

horse17 said:


> I wonder where she will go?


I think it's just another attempt to get some liquid cash..it's not likely to sell at that price, not for the 10th time listed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, the new season trailer is out...  Jill makes an appearance!!!

Best line of the season: "put an Ezpass on that vagina" - LOL

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...season-9-of-rhony-is-taking-us-on-a-wild-ride


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, the new season trailer is out...  Jill makes an appearance!!!
> 
> Best line of the season: "put an Ezpass on that vagina" - LOL
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...season-9-of-rhony-is-taking-us-on-a-wild-ride



Why everyone wants to stay at Sonja’s house boggles my mind. That place looks so dirty. I’ll pass…


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Why everyone wants to stay at Sonja’s house boggles my mind. That place looks so dirty. I’ll pass…


I'm convinced she runs a brothel


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm convinced she runs a brothel





Tinsley is a rich socialite, why in the hell can't she go Air BnB or get a hotel room. Why in the world out of all her rich friend's would she stay with Sonja. So fake


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Tinsley is a rich socialite, why in the hell can't she go Air BnB or get a hotel room. Why in the world out of all her rich friend's would she stay with Sonja. So fake



I'm confused why she is staying at Sonja's at all, doesn't she have her own place?


----------



## slang

This season looks good, doesn't look as intense with lots of fighting like last season. Looks a little more fun and light!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

What was that pasty skeleton running into the pool? Beth?


----------



## FlipDiver

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, the new season trailer is out...  Jill makes an appearance!!!
> 
> Best line of the season: "put an Ezpass on that vagina" - LOL
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...season-9-of-rhony-is-taking-us-on-a-wild-ride



Wow Jill looks amazing, at least from the split second she's in the trailer..


----------



## Jayne1

I didn't recognize Ramona. Too much stuff done to her face. In a bad way.

I'm beginning to appreciate Sonja, if only because I can still identify her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carol is disgusting..  she waits until promo for the new season comes out to discuss the plane crash.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dziwill-details-search-John-F-Kennedy-Jr.html


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> Carol is disgusting..  she waits until promo for the new season comes out to discuss the plane crash.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dziwill-details-search-John-F-Kennedy-Jr.html



Why is this disgusting?? She hasn't said anything different than what was in her book. 

Actually the story behind the plane crash is interesting to me, I'll watch the show if I can find it where I live


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Why is this disgusting?? She hasn't said anything different than what was in her book.
> 
> Actually the story behind the plane crash is interesting to me, I'll watch the show if I can find it where I live


why wait until the new season starts for the show?  She's clearly using the publicity for the show to continue talking about the tragedy.  Honestly, I've not heard any other family member speak about it as much as she does and she's not even blood...


----------



## slang

How would Carol have any control when the docu-series airs in comparison to RHoNY, aren't they on different networks and would assume attract different demographics. I would doubt people who would watch a series about the plane crash would rush over to Bravo to start watching a housewives show
Carol may not be blood but she's involved in the story, she was the one who reported the plane not coming in, called the Kennedys and called the Bessetts to let them know the plane was missing.
She was the mediator between the 2 families as the Bessetts were treated badly by the Kennedys and was caring for her dying husband who was only at John's house as he had been given weeks to live so they had decided to bring him there so he could be close to his cousin and they could support Carol during his final weeks.
It reads like a Shakespearean tragedy, especially from her point of view plus I guess the Bessetts can't speak about it as part of the settlement they took from the Kennedys


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Carol is disgusting..  she waits until promo for the new season comes out to discuss the plane crash.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dziwill-details-search-John-F-Kennedy-Jr.html



I was thinking the same thing. Why is she still talking about it.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> How would Carol have any control when the docu-series airs in comparison to RHoNY, aren't they on different networks and would assume attract different demographics. I would doubt people who would watch a series about the plane crash would rush over to Bravo to start watching a housewives show
> Carol may not be blood but she's involved in the story, she was the one who reported the plane not coming in, called the Kennedys and called the Bessetts to let them know the plane was missing.
> She was the mediator between the 2 families as the Bessetts were treated badly by the Kennedys and was caring for her dying husband who was only at John's house as he had been given weeks to live so they had decided to bring him there so he could be close to his cousin and they could support Carol during his final weeks.
> It reads like a Shakespearean tragedy, especially from her point of view plus I guess the Bessetts can't speak about it as part of the settlement they took from the Kennedys



Wait, why did the Kennedy's pay the Bessetts? It was an accident that was not their fault.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Wait, why did the Kennedy's pay the Bessetts? It was an accident that was not their fault.



The final report claimed it was Johns fault as he became disoriented which caused the crash that killed the Bessetts 2 daughters 
They sued Johns estate for wrongful death which was settled


----------



## slang

It was also reported how badly the Kennedys (specifically Caroline Kennedy and her husband Edward) treated the Bessetts after the crash. Dictating their funeral and who could speak at their funerals etc
Carol was the mediator between the 2 families and arranged a meeting for them to hash it all out but instead of sending Caroline Kennedy as promised they sent her husband Edward and it went badly for the families which I think caused a lot of animosity 
Carol never really confirmed all the bad rumors but Robert Kennedy Jr did when he wrote about all of this in his diary which was published when the diary was purchased (from a storage locker after his divorce) he wrote about Carole calling him to help the Bessetts and how badly Caroline and Edward were treating them and he seemed to agree with Carole


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> The final report claimed it was Johns fault as he became disoriented which caused the crash that killed the Bessetts 2 daughters
> They sued Johns estate for wrongful death which was settled



Never knew that. Wow! Don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> It was also reported how badly the Kennedys (specifically Caroline Kennedy and her husband Edward) treated the Bessetts after the crash. Dictating their funeral and who could speak at their funerals etc
> Carol was the mediator between the 2 families and arranged a meeting for them to hash it all out but instead of sending Caroline Kennedy as promised they sent her husband Edward and it went badly for the families which I think caused a lot of animosity
> Carol never really confirmed all the bad rumors but Robert Kennedy Jr did when he wrote about all of this in his diary which was published when the diary was purchased (from a storage locker after his divorce) he wrote about Carole calling him to help the Bessetts and how badly Caroline and Edward were treating them and he seemed to agree with Carole


is this from Carole's book?


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Never knew that. Wow! Don't know how I feel about that.



It is weird, but I suppose not that uncommon to sue a pilot who was blamed for a crash
It was made worse by the fact the families were fighting and Caroline Kennedy was executor of Johns estate 
I think I read Anthony (Carols husband) was originally John's executor and was named in his will but John changed his will just weeks early when they accepted the fact that Anthony's condition became terminal


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> It is weird, but I suppose not that uncommon to sue a pilot who was blamed for a crash
> It was made worse by the fact the families were fighting and Caroline Kennedy was executor of Johns estate
> I think I read Anthony (Carols husband) was originally John's executor and was named in his will but John changed his will just weeks early when they accepted the fact that Anthony's condition became terminal



I'm sure it is common, but he didn't kill strangers and both his wife and her sister knew he was not an experienced pilot; so it was at their own risk. I don't know, its just a weird situation. Some accidents are just that, accidents and suing is really not needed.


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> is this from Carole's book?



Carol's book doesn't really get into any mud slinging, she actually never mentions Caroline Kennedy by name but some situations are vaguely mentioned regarding the Bessetts etc
Like I stated above, it was all rumors widely reported until Robert Kennedy jr diaries were published and he wrote about the same things, he wrote about Carol calling him and they commiserated over how badly Caroline and Edward treated the Bessetts and if I recall correct how he wasn't allowed to speak at Lauren Bessetts funeral and how the Bessetts were bullied into having Carolyn cremated and her ashes scattered with John etc


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> I'm sure it is common, but he didn't kill strangers and both his wife and her sister knew he was not an experienced pilot; so it was at their own risk. I don't know, its just a weird situation. Some accidents are just that, accidents and suing is really not needed.



I don't disagree, all I know is the Kennedys wanted a quick settlement so things could be kept private


----------



## RueMonge

DC-Cutie said:


> is this from Carole's book?


 Her book is wonderful. I recommend it.


----------



## legaldiva

I really like Carole, but she is starting to look like Mama Elsa from RHOM.


----------



## chowlover2

Carole looks so pretty in the DM pic with Anthony, but in the first pic of her in that article she looks like her face is pumped full of fillers. Yes, Mama Elsa territory...


----------



## rockhollow

I used to love Carole. Being on the housewives show is doing her no favours.
The longer she is on, the less I like her, this last season as Bethenny's wing man brought out some real unpleasant behaviour.
I enjoyed both her books that I read, and enjoyed her Bravo blog.

And don't like all the work she's having done to her face - that was another thing  - she has a unique look and natural looked so much better.

I guess that's the way of PS - at first small changes look good, but there such comes a time when it becomes too much - fine line to walk.
In season 1, the New York women although had work done, looked less plastic - but now, just saw a shot of Ramona - she could be on Orange County now.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Between Bethenny coming back and a new cast member named Tinsley Mortimer* (or is it Mortimer Tinsley?), I'm done.

* That's just too close to Thurston Howell for me. I'm sure I can still catch Gilligan's Island on some cable channel if I so desire.


----------



## Nahreen

I will love to see Jill back. She seende to actually live a luxury life with her apartment, house in the Hamptons and extravagant shopping but at the same time running a business with her hubby.


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> How would Carol have any control when the docu-series airs in comparison to RHoNY, aren't they on different networks and would assume attract different demographics. I would doubt people who would watch a series about the plane crash would rush over to Bravo to start watching a housewives show
> Carol may not be blood but she's involved in the story, she was the one who reported the plane not coming in, called the Kennedys and called the Bessetts to let them know the plane was missing.
> She was the mediator between the 2 families as the Bessetts were treated badly by the Kennedys and was caring for her dying husband who was only at John's house as he had been given weeks to live so they had decided to bring him there so he could be close to his cousin and they could support Carol during his final weeks.
> It reads like a Shakespearean tragedy, especially from her point of view plus I guess the Bessetts can't speak about it as part of the settlement they took from the Kennedys



Carole exploited her Kennedy connection from the start.   There would have been no interest in her book otherwise.  And she continues to do it.  She didn't have to participate in this documentary, other family members haven't.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> I'm sure it is common, but he didn't kill strangers and both his wife and her sister knew he was not an experienced pilot; so it was at their own risk. I don't know, its just a weird situation. *Some accidents are just that, accidents and suing is really not needed*.


Especially because it was reported that the reason they took off so late, and Kennedy was forced to attempt a solo night flight, was because Carolyn was late to arrive at the airport.  She was getting a pedicure and didn't like the colour, so had the nail technician change it a few times. She wanted the mauve/lilac colour to be a better match to her dress (for the wedding they were attending.)

No one ever speaks about that, but I remember the nail place talking about it. I think this is true and not rumour.

So, if the plane took off late, it wasn't his fault.

Nevertheless, I remember reading how Caroline Kennedy can be such a miserable nasty person and she certainly was to the poor, grieving mother, having just lost two daughters.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All Carole needed to do was get her teeth fixed.  But that 4K HD TV got her in her feelings and she out here getting too much work done.

At this point, they ALL need to consult Jill's cosmetic surgeon.  Jill looks amazing.  refreshed, reNU'd (whatever happened to Ramona's products?)


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Carole exploited her Kennedy connection from the start.   There would have been no interest in her book otherwise.  And she continues to do it.  *She didn't have to participate in this documentary, other family members haven't*.


THIS all day!  Just because producers reach out to you, doesn't mean you have to participate.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DC-Cutie said:


> THIS all day!  Just because producers reach out to you, doesn't mean you have to participate.


Oh but you do.....if you are looking for fame and fortune!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Jayne1 said:


> Especially because it was reported that the reason they took off so late, and Kennedy was forced to attempt a solo night flight, was because Carolyn was late to arrive at the airport.  She was getting a pedicure and didn't like the colour, so had the nail technician change it a few times. She wanted the mauve/lilac colour to be a better match to her dress (for the wedding they were attending.)
> 
> No one ever speaks about that, but I remember the nail place talking about it. I think this is true and not rumour.
> 
> *So, if the plane took off late, it wasn't his fault.*
> 
> Nevertheless, I remember reading how Caroline Kennedy can be such a miserable nasty person and she certainly was to the poor, grieving mother, having just lost two daughters.


They are all to blame including and especially  JFK Jr.  It was indeed his fault to _decide _to fly the aircraft later in the evening - he could of easily said it's too late now, let's fly first thing in the AM knowing he would be susceptible to spatial disorientation. It was him, the pilot that lost the ability to control the plane, not the passengers. At the end of the day it was ruled and concluded as "Pilot Error" not passenger error. 
But wow - I totally forgot all about that pedicure story over the years and how it caused the delay of her arrival at the airport. I am going guess the former in-laws do not keep in contact over the years - I assume things were left on bad terms with both sides of the family...
Anyways back to the thread, it is very odd of Carole to bring this up yet again with interviews, documentaries, etc. and re-hash history. Anything to grasp at
 self-importance to stay in the limelight I guess.....


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> All Carole needed to do was get her teeth fixed.  But that 4K HD TV got her in her feelings and she out here getting too much work done.
> 
> At this point, they ALL need to consult Jill's cosmetic surgeon.  Jill looks amazing.  refreshed, reNU'd (whatever happened to Ramona's products?)


She's also getting all that work done to keep from looking like her 20 something year old boyfriends grandmother.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Carole is a journalist, she was a producer, a documentarian of sorts. it's a natural fit for her to be involved, or at least be asked about it and respond. Although she's not a Kennedy by birth but was in fact married into the family. I do not believe she is intruding, and she hasn't gone on and on about her books on RHNY!  Mentions of her previous books came up on the because of Aviva (was that her name), and then because she was authoring another book or two. I've read her books, I enjoyed them well enough... First one more than the second.


----------



## Jayne1

Ceeyahd said:


> Carole is a journalist, she was a producer, a documentarian of sorts. it's a natural fit for her to be involved, or at least be asked about it and respond.* Although she's not a Kennedy by birth but was in fact married into the family.*


Technically Carole did not marry into the Kennedy family.  Her husband's mother, Lee Bouvier, married a Radziwill.


----------



## sgj99

slang said:


> The final report claimed it was Johns fault as he became disoriented which caused the crash that killed the Bessetts 2 daughters
> They sued Johns estate for wrongful death which was settled



He wasn't qualified to fly the plane at night which makes the pilot rely on only using the instruments plus he'd had very few hours flying without an instructor.  As sad as it is, he was at fault.


----------



## purseinsanity

Nahreen said:


> I will love to see Jill back. She seende to actually live a luxury life with her apartment, house in the Hamptons and extravagant shopping but at the same time running a business with her hubby.


I agree.  Never thought I'd say this, but I miss Jill!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Ceeyahd said:


> Carole is a journalist, she was a producer, a documentarian of sorts. it's a natural fit for her to be involved, or at least be asked about it and respond. Although she's not a Kennedy by birth but was in fact married into the family. I do not believe she is intruding, and she hasn't gone on and on about her books on RHNY!  Mentions of her previous books came up on the because of Aviva (was that her name), and then because she was authoring another book or two. I've read her books, I enjoyed them well enough... First one more than the second.



I think it's more correct to say that she was a journalist. I get the impression she hasn't done much work as journalist recently. I haven't read the book about the death of her husband but I hear it was very good.  Personally I think she likes to name drop, and emphasize her connection to the Kennedy family and she also seems very protective of her connection to the Kennedy family. I think she was close friends with Caroline and the death of Caroline and John was very tragic even if he was found to be legally responsible for the accident. However,. some arm chair psycholanlyzing on my part - I get the impression she really had never been able to move on from her husband's death and part of me understands that - he was young and I also think she holds on to the death of Caroline and John and both events must  have been very traumatic,  but I also feel  a part of her doesn't  want to try to move on because that would mean emotionally letting go of her connection to the Kennedy family connecton  I think that status is important to her despite her attempt at  portrayal as some cool Carrie-esque Sex in the City woman who can date a 20 year old.  I initially liked her but I increasingly find her annoying and fake, especially since she sucked up to Bethenny so much.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think it's more correct to say that she was a journalist. I get the impression she hasn't done much work as journalist recently. I haven't read the book about the death of her husband but I hear it was very good.  Personally I think she likes to name drop, and emphasize her connection to the Kennedy family and she also seems very protective of her connection to the Kennedy family. I think she was close friends with Caroline and the death of Caroline and John was very tragic even if he was found to be legally responsible for the accident. However,. some arm chair psycholanlyzing on my part - I get the impression she really had never been able to move on from her husband's death and part of me understands that - he was young and I also think she holds on to the death of Caroline and John and both events must  have been very traumatic,  but I also feel  a part of her doesn't  want to try to move on because that would mean emotionally letting go of her connection to the Kennedy family connecton  I think that status is important to her despite her attempt at  portrayal as some cool Carrie-esque Sex in the City woman who can date a 20 year old.  I initially liked her but I increasingly find her annoying and fake, especially since she sucked up to Bethenny so much.


Very good arm chair psychoanalyzing CanuckBagLover! I think that is exactly it as well and the Carrie-esque comparison is spot-on!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

WillstarveforLV said:


> Very good arm chair psychoanalyzing CanuckBagLover! I think that is exactly it as well and the Carrie-esque comparison is spot-on!


Thanks


----------



## slang

I can't recall Carol ever bring up her "Kennedy connection"?? The few times it was brought up in the show it wasn't by Carol - but by Aviva & Sonja

She doesn't really mention the Kennedys at all in her book (sort of in passing in relation to Anthony or his upbringing) and makes it quite clear she is not related to the Kennedys as Anthony wasn't a Kennedy 
I remember Andy saying how mad he was when they signed her on the show as she had it stipulated in her contract they couldn't market her as a Kennedy cousin, she didn't want that connection used. 
I follow her on social media and see no mention ever of the Kennedys?


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> I can't recall Carol ever bring up her "Kennedy connection"?? The few times it was brought up in the show it wasn't by Carol - but by Aviva & Sonja
> 
> She doesn't really mention the Kennedys at all in her book (sort of in passing in relation to Anthony or his upbringing) and makes it quite clear she is not related to the Kennedys as Anthony wasn't a Kennedy
> I remember Andy saying how mad he was when they signed her on the show as she had it stipulated in her contract they couldn't market her as a Kennedy cousin, she didn't want that connection used.
> I follow her on social media and see no mention ever of the Kennedys?



When she wrote her first book, it was her connection with the Kennedys that brought her so much attention.  I remember seeing her on Oprah.  Yes, the book was evidently quite well written, etc, but how much interest would there have been if not for the association.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

slang said:


> I can't recall Carol ever bring up her "Kennedy connection"?? The few times it was brought up in the show it wasn't by Carol - but by Aviva & Sonja
> 
> She doesn't really mention the Kennedys at all in her book (sort of in passing in relation to Anthony or his upbringing) and makes it quite clear she is not related to the Kennedys as Anthony wasn't a Kennedy
> I remember Andy saying how mad he was when they signed her on the show as she had it stipulated in her contract they couldn't market her as a Kennedy cousin, she didn't want that connection used.
> I follow her on social media and see no mention ever of the Kennedys?



Well I just can't but feel she wouldn't have been cast if she wasn't connected to the Kennedy's through marriage since her mother in law was Jackie's sister. So yes she's not a Kennedy by blood or marriage but there is a family connection.  I'm just going my memory  but  i do recall her talking about her MIL and how the sofa she inherited from  her MIL had a big rip in it and she wouldn't recover it because it was Lee's and she couldn't afford to have redone in the same fabric.  (That seemed kind of weird to me).  Then there was London when both Dorinda in London both talking about the loss of their husbands (grant it I don't think she went into all the gossipy details about the bad blood between the Bessets and Kennedys and the lawsuit).  And I thought when Sonja was going on one time drunkenly about partying with "John John" I thought she said something but I could wrong. 

Anyways, we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Creativelyswank

So she is not supposed to mention anyone in anyway connected to the Kennedys including her husband nor defend the family when someone presents falsehoods otherwise she is milking the name?
 Perfectly sensible.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> When she wrote her first book, it was her connection with the Kennedys that brought her so much attention.  I remember seeing her on Oprah.  Yes, the book was evidently quite well written, etc, but how much interest would there have been if not for the association.



I guess we can disagree, her book has nothing to do with the Kennedys anyone who had read it knows that.
I also saw her on Oprah and was so interested about her book about "grief" that I bought it. I could care less about the Kennedys (I'm not from the US so have no fascination with that family) but was interested in her story about dealing with cancer and the grief of losing a husband and best friend all within weeks and how one deals with grief. It's a book about grief not the Kennedys, they aren't really even ever mentioned
I highly recommend it to anyone dealing with grief, it helped me


----------



## Ceeyahd

I agree, and understood Carole didn't marry a Kennedy, but into the extended family.


----------



## Ceeyahd

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think it's more correct to say that she was a journalist. I get the impression she hasn't done much work as journalist recently. I haven't read the book about the death of her husband but I hear it was very good.  Personally I think she likes to name drop, and emphasize her connection to the Kennedy family and she also seems very protective of her connection to the Kennedy family. I think she was close friends with Caroline and the death of Caroline and John was very tragic even if he was found to be legally responsible for the accident. However,. some arm chair psycholanlyzing on my part - I get the impression she really had never been able to move on from her husband's death and part of me understands that - he was young and I also think she holds on to the death of Caroline and John and both events must  have been very traumatic,  but I also feel  a part of her doesn't  want to try to move on because that would mean emotionally letting go of her connection to the Kennedy family connecton  I think that status is important to her despite her attempt at  portrayal as some cool Carrie-esque Sex in the City woman who can date a 20 year old.  I initially liked her but I increasingly find her annoying and fake, especially since she sucked up to Bethenny so much.



Yes, more of a journalist, and nothing recent. She came from nothing, and doesn't seem to pretend to be something she's not. I admit her attachment to Bethenny is a disappointment. Her Carrie-esque-ness isn't too different than taste in men that Luanne or Sonja have displayed, at least Carole keeps the same one around a while. I don't think moving on or not is 'Kennedy' thing, she's moved on. Maybe it's about not wanting to lose that much again, everyone is different.


----------



## DrDior

I just bought What Remains yesterday and - despite the fact I can seldom read for enjoyment any more - I literally could not put it down. I finished it just after midnight last night. 

Beautifully written story about loving people and losing them.


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> I guess we can disagree, her book has nothing to do with the Kennedys anyone who had read it knows that.
> I also saw her on Oprah and was so interested about her book about "grief" that I bought it. I could care less about the Kennedys (I'm not from the US so have no fascination with that family) but was interested in her story about dealing with cancer and the grief of losing a husband and best friend all within weeks and how one deals with grief. It's a book about grief not the Kennedys, they aren't really even ever mentioned
> I highly recommend it to anyone dealing with grief, it helped me



What I was trying to say is that she never would have had a book contract or been booked on Oprah if she didn't have the Kennedy connection.   The book was excellent by every account.

Jackie Kennedy would have been livid had she been alive.  She never wanted family private business exposed.   Supposedly Lee was livid at the time; apparently they have reconciled.


----------



## nycmom

Of course part of the allure and success of _What Remains_ was the Kennedy connection. But I give Carole some credit, there was so much she could have shared and didn't that would have been more lurid and headline making. I think she may have been capitalizing a little but she was also very respectful of their memories (and families).


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> What I was trying to say is that she never would have had a book contract or been booked on Oprah if she didn't have the Kennedy connection.   The book was excellent by every account.
> 
> Jackie Kennedy would have been livid had she been alive.  She never wanted family private business exposed.   Supposedly Lee was livid at the time; apparently they have reconciled.



The thing is we don't know either way, Oprah had lots of "new" authors on her show promoting books we never would have heard of before (and that had no "Kennedy" connection) but scored book deals and landed on Oprah.

Would Carol have got cast on RH if not for her marriage to Anthony, who knows but would Sonja have got cast without her ex-husband being a Morgan, would Luann have got cast without her ex being a Count? To me it's the same thing.

Who care if Jackie would have been upset? Carol has every right to her story with Anthony and I doubt Lee was upset. The book is a love story about Anthony. A book about love, loss & grief.
Carol & Lee have always seemed close and still by all accounts still are even now (Carol just posted a pic of Lee celebrating her b'day last week).

I get if people don't like Carol, but the argument that she uses the "Kennedys" name just doesn't make sense to me. I have never heard her use the name on the show (it has only been brought up by Aviva and Sonja) she never uses it on social media and never used it in her book (other than in passing and nothing negative at all)....again, we will just have to disagree on this one


----------



## slang

nycmom said:


> Of course part of the allure and success of _What Remains_ was the Kennedy connection. But I give Carole some credit, there was so much she could have shared and didn't that would have been more lurid and headline making. I think she may have been capitalizing a little but she was also very respectful of their memories (and families).



I think that is what people don't understand that maybe never read her book. It is not a book about the Kennedy's and never capitalizes on the rumours that we all heard after the plane crash. There is so much Carol actually knew about and never wrote about or has even EVER talked about.

When Robert Kennedy Jr had his private diaries published years after the plane crash he wrote about phone conversations he had with Carol how they commiserated on how badly Caroline Kennedy & her husband Ed treated the Bessett family, not caring what happened to her body or her funeral (dictating who spoke at Carolyn's funeral etc).
Carol was a middle man between the 2 families.

Also, how John and his sister were fighting at the time of his death over their Mother's belongings etc and also over how badly Caroline and her husband Ed treated Carolyn etc.
Carol could have written about all of the actual "Kennedy" dirt, but she never even writes about Caroline Kennedy or any of the Kennedys cousins at all in her book (she never even writes about Anthony's sister either). She was in the middle of all the fighting after the funeral and has never written or spoken about it to my knowledge.


----------



## lp640

Yolanda Hadid moved to NYC.
http://www.tmz.com/2017/02/06/gigi-bella-hadid-mom-lists-los-angeles-condo/

She should join RHONY.


----------



## Tivo

slang said:


> The thing is we don't know either way, Oprah had lots of "new" authors on her show promoting books we never would have heard of before (and that had no "Kennedy" connection) but scored book deals and landed on Oprah.
> 
> Would Carol have got cast on RH if not for her marriage to Anthony, who knows but would Sonja have got cast without her ex-husband being a Morgan, would Luann have got cast without her ex being a Count? To me it's the same thing.
> 
> Who care if Jackie would have been upset? Carol has every right to her story with Anthony and I doubt Lee was upset. The book is a love story about Anthony. A book about love, loss & grief.
> Carol & Lee have always seemed close and still by all accounts still are even now (Carol just posted a pic of Lee celebrating her b'day last week).
> 
> I get if people don't like Carol, but the argument that she uses the "Kennedys" name just doesn't make sense to me. I have never heard her use the name on the show (it has only been brought up by Aviva and Sonja) she never uses it on social media and never used it in her book (other than in passing and nothing negative at all)....again, we will just have to disagree on this one


Great post!


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> The thing is we don't know either way, Oprah had lots of "new" authors on her show promoting books we never would have heard of before (and that had no "Kennedy" connection) but scored book deals and landed on Oprah.
> 
> Would Carol have got cast on RH if not for her marriage to Anthony, who knows but would Sonja have got cast without her ex-husband being a Morgan, would Luann have got cast without her ex being a Count? To me it's the same thing.
> 
> Who care if Jackie would have been upset? Carol has every right to her story with Anthony and I doubt Lee was upset. The book is a love story about Anthony. A book about love, loss & grief.
> Carol & Lee have always seemed close and still by all accounts still are even now (Carol just posted a pic of Lee celebrating her b'day last week).
> 
> I get if people don't like Carol, but the argument that she uses the "Kennedys" name just doesn't make sense to me. I have never heard her use the name on the show (it has only been brought up by Aviva and Sonja) she never uses it on social media and never used it in her book (other than in passing and nothing negative at all)....again, we will just have to disagree on this one



Who cares if Jackie would have been upset?  Well I think John Junior would have cared; he was very close to his mother.  The current ethos seems to be "you do you" without regard to others feelings.  When the whole family is notoriously private about their own lives, to the extent that Jackie never gave an interview in spite of all the attention and requests, you respect those feelings.

Independent of this, I always liked Carole until she glommed on to Bethenny.  I think she is funny and creative.


----------



## Nahreen

Really don't like Carole. She was not nice her first season. She went after Lu every chance she had. First it was about her designer friend that Lu offered to display the clothes and Carole said that Lu is no Michelle ***** so why would her designer friend be interested in that. Then it was a comment in London when Lu had a similar coat to Carole or something like that. The third time it was about nature Americans, can't remember exactly what Lu said but she was immidiatly attacker by Carole. Besides don't feel she brings anything to the table regarding a beautiful home or clothes or shopping.


----------



## mundodabolsa

DrDior said:


> I just bought What Remains yesterday and - despite the fact I can seldom read for enjoyment any more - I literally could not put it down. I finished it just after midnight last night.
> 
> Beautifully written story about loving people and losing them.



I think I've mentioned it before in this thread but I've read it three times.  Each time in one sitting. And reading it many years apart when I've been at different places in my life has made it fresh and equally poignant each time.


----------



## Graw

Nahreen said:


> Really don't like Carole. She was not nice her first season. She went after Lu every chance she had. First it was about her designer friend that Lu offered to display the clothes and Carole said that Lu is no Michelle ***** so why would her designer friend be interested in that. Then it was a comment in London when Lu had a similar coat to Carole or something like that. The third time it was about nature Americans, can't remember exactly what Lu said but she was immidiatly attacker by Carole. Besides don't feel she brings anything to the table regarding a beautiful home or clothes or shopping.




She has the ability to be nice, but isn't on the show.  I don't know what she is like in real life.  Instead she is snarky and is the (silent) wind beneath the wings of x,y, fill in the blank aggressive person.  As far as her lifestyle, apartment, fashion, simplicity... I like that she doesn't live in a 3 story apartment or have a massive beautiful space, because it allows viewers to see another representation of a happy chic new yorker in small quarters.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> Who cares if Jackie would have been upset?  Well I think John Junior would have cared; he was very close to his mother.  The current ethos seems to be "you do you" without regard to others feelings.  When the whole family is notoriously private about their own lives, to the extent that Jackie never gave an interview in spite of all the attention and requests, you respect those feelings.
> 
> Independent of this, I always liked Carole until she glommed on to Bethenny.  I think she is funny and creative.




I don't know how private the Kennedy's are, considering all the "real" Kennedy's who write books and documentaries.

I would think Carol's book about Anthony would be the least of Jackie's concerns if she was still alive considering her own daughter Caroline has written many books one specifically about her own Mother that features interviews Jackie did after Jack's death. 
Ted wrote a memoir, her niece Rory did a documentary about her father Robert Kennedy where all her siblings participated (as did her Mother Ethel), her sister Lee Radziwill has written books as has her niece Maria Shriver etc etc...

The way I see it, the Kennedy's are in the book business so Carol technically fits right in....


----------



## kemilia

lp640 said:


> Yolanda Hadid moved to NYC.
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/02/06/gigi-bella-hadid-mom-lists-los-angeles-condo/
> 
> She should join RHONY.


Oh lordy--don't think I can take anymore Yolanda!!


----------



## Sassys

kemilia said:


> Oh lordy--don't think I can take anymore Yolanda!!



Yolanda couldn't handle Bethenny and Ramona. The first thing that Ramona would say to Yolanda is "what is with the accent and not understanding American phrases/words; you have been in this America for how many years, cut the crap". . Yolanda can't handle born and raised New Yorkers; especially ones from the upper east side. They would eat her alive.


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> Yolanda couldn't handle Bethenny and Ramona. The first thing that Ramona would say to Yolanda is "what is with the accent and not understanding American phrases/words; you have been in this America for how many years, cut the crap". . Yolanda can't handle born and raised New Yorkers; especially ones from the upper east side. They would eat her alive.


Ok, you've changed my mind--get Yo on RHONY asap!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

kemilia said:


> Ok, you've changed my mind--get Yo on RHONY asap!!


----------



## Graw

I guess Sonja was invited to Luann's bachelorette party or it's just Wednesday at the mansion [emoji5]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Update on the Jason Hoppy stalking/harrassment charges 
http://www.realitytea.com/2017/03/1...rassing-bethenny-frankel-heading-court-april/


----------



## SouthTampa

Graw said:


> View attachment 3631958
> 
> 
> I guess Sonja was invited to Luann's bachelorette party or it's just Wednesday at the mansion [emoji5]


I cannot even figure out the respective body parts and who they belong to!


----------



## beekmanhill

kemilia said:


> Ok, you've changed my mind--get Yo on RHONY asap!!



I think Yolanda could handle all these crass people.   She has a certain innate dignity that they do not have.  Plus she has secret weapons, Gigi, Bella, Anwar, big time fashion magazines and fashion designers (not the grade C designers that the others have contacts with (excepting Naeem Khan), celebrity friends.  And I for one would like to see her apartment (s) and the progress in treating her disease.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^I agree, I think Yolanda could hold her own just fine.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I think Yolanda could handle all these crass people.   She has a certain innate dignity that they do not have.  Plus she has secret weapons, Gigi, Bella, Anwar, big time fashion magazines and fashion designers (not the grade C designers that the others have contacts with (excepting Naeem Khan), celebrity friends.  And I for one would like to see her apartment (s) and the progress in treating her disease.



What does having access to A list designers and Editors have to do with the wrath of New Yorkers Ramona and Bethenny. I crack up laughing when Yolanda always said the BH women were mean. She has no clue what mean is, if she think those BH women are mean. New York women would destroy all those BH women without even trying lol. Hell NYC kids are tougher than BH cast. Cindy, Jules and Kristen couldn't handle the NYC ladies. It takes a certain kind of personality to deal with Upper East side women and Yolanda could not handle it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yolanda has an inner strength.  Ramona is a crazy hyena, easy to handle or better yet, ignore.  Bethenny will overtalk anybody but that doesn't mean she is winning.  Often it means she is perceived as shrill and insecure.  

I'm an Upper East Side woman and I don't see those universal characteristics here that you see.  Its all a matter of individual personality.


----------



## slang

I seen and heard enough of Yo and lime disease journey to last me a lifetime.
Good riddance!


----------



## nycmom

Sassys said:


> What does having access to A list designers and Editors have to do with the wrath of New Yorkers Ramona and Bethenny. I crack up laughing when Yolanda always said the BH women were mean. She has no clue what mean is, if she think those BH women are mean. New York women would destroy all those BH women without even trying lol. Hell NYC kids are tougher than BH cast. Cindy, Jules and Kristen couldn't handle the NYC ladies. It takes a certain kind of personality to deal with Upper East side women and Yolanda could not handle it.



I'm not sure what you mean...Ramona is a wannabe and Bethenny is definitely not upper east side.


----------



## Sassys

nycmom said:


> I'm not sure what you mean...Ramona is a wannabe and Bethenny is definitely not upper east side.


Loud put you in your place kind of women is what I mean. No filter and say exactly what is on their mind. Total opposite of BH ladies.

Erika and Lisa R. are probably the only ones that could handle the NYC ladies. Kyle is close friends with Bethenny, but I am sure she cringes very often, when she is around Bethenny.


----------



## nycmom

interesting...thats definitely not what i think of as upper east side at all...


----------



## Sassys

nycmom said:


> interesting...thats definitely not what i think of as upper east side at all...



No disrespect to anyone, but the upper east side is full of snobby women and not many of them are very nice. They don't care who you are, they will put you in your place IF they sense you are weak and won't challenge them (BH ladies are all weak IMO). I go to the Equinox on 63rd and Lex every Saturday and I've had a few experiences with them. You need to be tough person to handle the NYC ladies. BH women cry at the drop of a hat. They all run off crying when they are confronted about something and cry "they are being so mean to me". Every last one of them have run to their husbands or friends crying about something the other one did. It's very rare you see one of the NYC women cry. They also tell you to your face when they have a problem with you.

BH, women run to go shopping after a reunion because it was so stressful; NYC women don't do that LOL. BH women say they can't stand you, but will hug and smile and say hello to you. When the NYC women say "I don't like you", they will ignore you when you are sitting right next to them (very rare they play "the game"). BH women STAY playing the game, which drives me crazy. No way in hell am I taking a teddy bear/hug and kiss from a woman who was talking smack about me on the verge of dying. 

All the BH women were scared of Brandi; she knew they were and that is why she did what she did. She would NEVER pull that if she was on NYC, NJ or ATL.


----------



## nycmom

Oh okay I see...I don't necessarily consider 63rd & Lex as being "upper east side" ...when I think of UES I think of socialites and sophistication, not Ramona lol! I mean I know technically it is but I guess its the difference between Bergdorfs and Bloomingdales (geographically and otherwise).


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> No disrespect to anyone, but the upper east side is full of snobby women and not many of them are very nice. They don't care who you are, they will put you in your place IF they sense you are weak and won't challenge them (BH ladies are all weak IMO). I go to the Equinox on 63rd and Lex every Saturday and I've had a few experiences with them. You need to be tough person to handle the NYC ladies. BH women cry at the drop of a hat. They all run off crying when they are confronted about something and cry "they are being so mean to me". Every last one of them have run to their husbands or friends crying about something the other one did. It's very rare you see one of the NYC women cry. They also tell you to your face when they have a problem with you.
> 
> BH, women run to go shopping after a reunion because it was so stressful; NYC women don't do that LOL. BH women say they can't stand you, but will hug and smile and say hello to you. When the NYC women say "I don't like you", they will ignore you when you are sitting right next to them (very rare they play "the game"). BH women STAY playing the game, which drives me crazy. No way in hell am I taking a teddy bear/hug and kiss from a woman who was talking smack about me on the verge of dying.
> 
> All the BH women were scared of Brandi; she knew they were and that is why she did what she did. She would NEVER pull that if she was on NYC, NJ or ATL.


They sound horrible!


----------



## Bagisa

I think 99% of actual UES women agree that Ramona and Sonja aren't accurate representations of their peers. They're laughable caricatures. 

And Yolanda has a built in status the RHONY cast would respect at the outset. She more than holds her own. She basically owned LVP for an entire season.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Edit to add forgotten quote: 
"It's very rare you see one of the NYC women cry."
Seriously? Bethanney is a non-stop pity party sob fest.


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> No disrespect to anyone, but the upper east side is full of snobby women and not many of them are very nice. They don't care who you are, they will put you in your place IF they sense you are weak and won't challenge them (BH ladies are all weak IMO). I go to the Equinox on 63rd and Lex every Saturday and I've had a few experiences with them. You need to be tough person to handle the NYC ladies. BH women cry at the drop of a hat. They all run off crying when they are confronted about something and cry "they are being so mean to me". Every last one of them have run to their husbands or friends crying about something the other one did. It's very rare you see one of the NYC women cry. They also tell you to your face when they have a problem with you.
> 
> BH, women run to go shopping after a reunion because it was so stressful; NYC women don't do that LOL. BH women say they can't stand you, but will hug and smile and say hello to you. When the NYC women say "I don't like you", they will ignore you when you are sitting right next to them (very rare they play "the game"). BH women STAY playing the game, which drives me crazy. No way in hell am I taking a teddy bear/hug and kiss from a woman who was talking smack about me on the verge of dying.
> 
> All the BH women were scared of Brandi; she knew they were and that is why she did what she did. She would NEVER pull that if she was on NYC, NJ or ATL.


I know EXACTLY what you are saying, but I don't necessarily think that it's just NYC!  Bottom line, I think folks who grow-up/work in NYC, Boston and other Cities up North are tough-cookies because .. well, you have to be.  Honestly, after some time out here in LA .. I have thought about this, and I think to a certain degree, some of it has to do with the weather and the "space" .. hear me out. 

The weather in New England and NYC can really suck at times.  Hot/humid summers and crap Winters, although (on occasion) a nice Spring (albeit not as long as I remember as a kid) .. Fall is definitely a wonderful time there.  Given the weather (especially the Winter), folks who live in that environment only go out when .. 1) have to go to the market, 2) have to go to work, or 3) go to some social event (theatre, restaurant, etc.).  In general though, depending on the severity of the Winter, you can get "Cabin fever" by staying in your house .. whereas out in SoCal, the weather means you can go out whenever you want .. and you just meet more people that way.  

The 2nd part is .. look at the pace of NYC & Boston .. FAST, FASTER and FASTEST!!!  Now that I've been out here for a few years, I can see that I go at a totally different pace than my CA colleagues.  I'm used to driving fast, walking fast, shopping fast, everything .. fast!  As such, I get exasperated with the folks out here as they get into their car (after leaving the market) and then sit in their dayum car doing WHATEVER??? .. and here I am waiting for that parking space!  Back East, you get into your car and you put the key in, start it up, and move the heck out of that parking space (because generally speaking, someone is already waiting for it).  

Bottom line, most Back East folks believe that "time is of the essence", and I do not find that out here.  Not that I haven't run into some that think that THEY are the only person who matters .. there are plenty of them out here ... BUT, if you call them out on it .. WOW, they are SHOCKED!!!  So, I totally get it .. they may act like their stuff doesn't stink, but if you tell them that it does, then it's a WHOLE DIFFERENT STORY out here!!!


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> I know EXACTLY what you are saying, but I don't necessarily think that it's just NYC!  Bottom line, I think folks who grow-up/work in NYC, Boston and other Cities up North are tough-cookies because .. well, you have to be.  Honestly, after some time out here in LA .. I have thought about this, and I think to a certain degree, some of it has to do with the weather and the "space" .. hear me out.
> 
> The weather in New England and NYC can really suck at times.  Hot/humid summers and crap Winters, although (on occasion) a nice Spring (albeit not as long as I remember as a kid) .. Fall is definitely a wonderful time there.  Given the weather (especially the Winter), folks who live in that environment only go out when .. 1) have to go to the market, 2) have to go to work, or 3) go to some social event (theatre, restaurant, etc.).  In general though, depending on the severity of the Winter, you can get "Cabin fever" by staying in your house .. whereas out in SoCal, the weather means you can go out whenever you want .. and you just meet more people that way.
> 
> The 2nd part is .. look at the pace of NYC & Boston .. FAST, FASTER and FASTEST!!!  Now that I've been out here for a few years, I can see that I go at a totally different pace than my CA colleagues.  I'm used to driving fast, walking fast, shopping fast, everything .. fast!  As such, I get exasperated with the folks out here as they get into their car (after leaving the market) and then sit in their dayum car doing WHATEVER??? .. and here I am waiting for that parking space!  Back East, you get into your car and you put the key in, start it up, and move the heck out of that parking space (because generally speaking, someone is already waiting for it).
> 
> Bottom line, most Back East folks believe that "time is of the essence", and I do not find that out here.  Not that I haven't run into some that think that THEY are the only person who matters .. there are plenty of them out here ... BUT, if you call them out on it .. WOW, they are SHOCKED!!!  So, I totally get it .. they may act like their stuff doesn't stink, but if you tell them that it does, then it's a WHOLE DIFFERENT STORY out here!!!



Bingo!! I visit family in LA all the time and the pace takes getting use to. I also just laugh at the BH women when they get rattled by the silliest things and start to cry. If a person in BH says to someone, "I don't want to be your friend", they go cry to someone about why that person doesn't want to be my friend. In NYC, if a person says "I don't want to be your friend", we could care less and keep it moving. There is no "why don't you like me". I remember when Bethenny told off Sonja at her office and quite a few people here thought it was wrong for her to "yell at her", Bethenny never raised her voice and that was hardly yelling. If she did the same to one of the BH ladies, they would have run off crying (maybe not Erika). 

The BH ladies also travel very differently than the NYC ladies. I noticed the BH ladies never share rooms and rarely ever share a rented house. They always have 1 bedroom suites when they travel. NYC ladies always share a house and get their own bedrooms. BH, ladies act like they are above sharing.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> They sound horrible!



They just know who is weak and they can pick on and who they wouldn't dare talk smack to. This is why many of them don't leave the upper east side. I know of plenty of upper east side women, who think going "downtown" is like going to hell. Remember season 1 when all of them thought it was crazy to even think of going to Brooklyn to visit Alex.


----------



## lulilu

I find myself way more relaxed in places where the weather is mild all the time (CA, HI) than I do on the East Coast (NY, PA).


----------



## Graw

I must have missed a season ... I don't recall Yolanda owing Lisa Vanderpump, ever.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Try Toronto or Montreal folks! Pure misery in the winter and it just makes us not tolerable for much in the winter months however being Canadian we will still say "sorry" to everyone about everything even though we are miserable AF. #manners.


----------



## Graw

With regard to the travel, I would love to know who foots the bill?  BH frequent amazing destinations and the other shows ATL go to a few nice places.


----------



## Tivo

Did B
Bethenny and Erika have a scene where B tried to critique her music video or something? Am I remembering this right?


----------



## Sassys

Graw said:


> With regard to the travel, I would love to know who foots the bill?  BH frequent amazing destinations and the other shows ATL go to a few nice places.



I want to know that as well. BH women always go on amazing first class 5 star trips and NYC, ATL go on basic trips (not sure what NJ or OC trips are like). Wonder if they do that on purpose because BH represents all things fabulous and grand. I have yet to see a BH trip that I did not swoon over.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Did B
> Bethenny and Erika have a scene where B tried to critique her music video or something? Am I remembering this right?



Yes. Erika defended herself. Like I said, she is the only one that could handle the NYC ladies. Kyle always sits there in shock with her finger in her mouth and Vanderpump just looks around for an escape route.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> I want to know that as well. BH women always go on amazing first class 5 star trips and NYC, ATL go on basic trips (not sure what NJ or OC trips are like). Wonder if they do that on purpose because BH represents all things fabulous and grand. I have yet to see a BH trip that I did not swoon over.



Maybe Andy will answer one day!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Graw said:


> With regard to the travel, I would love to know who foots the bill?  BH frequent amazing destinations and the other shows ATL go to a few nice places.


i always thought it was production - don't know how they choose the destinations though.  However I do wonder if Erika foots the bill when her glam squad travels with her.


----------



## Bagisa

Graw said:


> I must have missed a season ... I don't recall Yolanda owing Lisa Vanderpump, ever.



I'm sure you didn't miss the last season, the reunion and WWHL episodes, or the season finale preceding that when Yo called Ken out for who he is.


----------



## Bagisa

Sassys said:


> I want to know that as well. BH women always go on amazing first class 5 star trips and NYC, ATL go on basic trips (not sure what NJ or OC trips are like). Wonder if they do that on purpose because BH represents all things fabulous and grand. I have yet to see a BH trip that I did not swoon over.



Really? I thought the RHONY trip to Morocco was very luxurious. And I think OC went to Bali, though unfortunately it was a complete waste on some of them.


----------



## Graw

CanuckBagLover said:


> i always thought it was production - don't know how they choose the destinations though.  However I do wonder if Erika foots the bill when her glam squad travels with her.



She pays for the glam squad.  I think she mentioned in an interview with regard to hong kong that it was expensive, but worth it.  



Bagisa said:


> I'm sure you didn't miss the last season, the reunion and WWHL episodes, or the season finale preceding that when Yo called Ken out for who he is.


 Mehh, I didn't think she owned her, but anything is subject to interpretation.


----------



## Sassys

Bagisa said:


> Really? I thought the RHONY trip to Morocco was very luxurious. And I think OC went to Bali, though unfortunately it was a complete waste on some of them.



From What I recall here are BH and NYC trips. BH wins IMO. I don't watch OC, NJ, Dallas, Potomac and rarely watch ATL anymore. 

*BH*
Maui
Puerto Rico
Paris
Amsterdam
Colorado
Italy (Kyle's family and Lisa V)
Hong Kong
Greece (Erka and Kyle)
Dubai
Mexico
Vegas
Ojai
New York City
Palms Spring

*NYC*
Moracco
St. John (scary Island)
Turks and Caicos
St. Barths
The Berkshires
Saratoga
Montana
London
Atlantic City
Miami


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> Yes. Erika defended herself. Like I said, she is the only one that could handle the NYC ladies. Kyle always sits there in shock with her finger in her mouth and Vanderpump just looks around for an escape route.


That thing that Kyle does with her finger in her mouth or hiding behind her napkin when a fight is unfolding drives me insane. It seems very immature and child-like.


----------



## Graw

cafecreme15 said:


> That thing that Kyle does with her finger in her mouth or hiding behind her napkin when a fight is unfolding drives me insane. It seems very immature and child-like.


  It is as if she is literally traumatized.


----------



## Graw

Sassys said:


> From What I recall here are BH and NYC trips. BH wins IMO. I don't watch OC, NJ, Dallas, Potomac and rarely watch ATL anymore.
> 
> *BH*
> Maui
> Puerto Rico
> Paris
> Amsterdam
> Colorado
> Italy (Kyle's family and Lisa V)
> Hong Kong
> Greece (Erka and Kyle)
> Dubai
> Mexico
> Vegas
> Ojai
> New York City
> Palms Spring
> 
> *NYC*
> Moracco
> St. John (scary Island)
> Turks and Caicos
> St. Barths
> The Berkshires
> Saratoga
> Montana
> London
> Atlantic City
> Miami



I wonder if the NY ladies don't want to go to far.


----------



## baghagg

Graw said:


> I wonder if the NY ladies don't want to go to far.


East Coast/West Coast travel, maybe . .


----------



## Tivo

cafecreme15 said:


> That thing that Kyle does with her finger in her mouth or hiding behind her napkin when a fight is unfolding drives me insane. It seems very immature and child-like.


She's putting on an act. The real Kyle was shown in Season 1. 
She's a scrapper.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

slang said:


> This season looks good, doesn't look as intense with lots of fighting like last season. Looks a little more fun and light!



This! And I might start watching the show again lol.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> I want to know that as well. BH women always go on amazing first class 5 star trips and NYC, ATL go on basic trips (not sure what NJ or OC trips are like). Wonder if they do that on purpose because BH represents all things fabulous and grand. I have yet to see a BH trip that I did not swoon over.


NJ went to Vermont.  Lol.


----------



## Tivo

purseinsanity said:


> NJ went to Vermont.  Lol.


I believe they went to Italy too.


----------



## caitlin1214

WillstarveforLV said:


> Try Toronto or Montreal folks! Pure misery in the winter and it just makes us not tolerable for much in the winter months however being Canadian we will still say "sorry" to everyone about everything even though we are miserable AF. #manners.


Canada was ranked the second best country in the world.

http://globalnews.ca/news/3293192/canada-2nd-best-country-2017-world-rankings-survey/

I posted the link to that on Facebook. Someone replied with, "But it's so cold!"

They're not wrong. If the world was Game of Thrones we'd be north of the wall.

I wanted to reply to that if you can brave the cold, you've earned all the wonderful things Canada has.


----------



## slang

WillstarveforLV said:


> Try Toronto or Montreal folks! Pure misery in the winter and it just makes us not tolerable for much in the winter months however being Canadian we will still say "sorry" to everyone about everything even though we are miserable AF. #manners.



I'm not miserable at all during the winters in Toronto. I don't find them that cold or snowy compared to what you get in some parts of the northern US. 
We hardly had any snow this winter at all. Now humid summers make me miserable, that I can't stand


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here


slang said:


> I'm not miserable at all during the winters in Toronto. I don't find them that cold or snowy compared to what you get in some parts of the northern US.
> We hardly had any snow this winter at all. Now humid summers make me miserable, that I can't stand


Here we are 3rd day of spring and it was -23 this morning!  I will take the humid summers instead, frizz hair and all.


----------



## slang

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here
> 
> Here we are 3rd day of spring and it was -23 this morning!  I will take the humid summers instead, frizz hair and all.



Yeah but we had such a mild Feb (family day weekend was downright mild), meh if we have a cold snap in March for a few days
I just find it funnny the stereotype of cold Canada, when I travel to Chicago or parts of New York in the winter and I'm whining about how cold it is and people look at me strange like why are you complaining about cold, your Canadian. It's because those places have much colder and snowier winters than I'm used to.
Toronto winters are nothing compared to some major US cities.
Now if I lived in the east coast of Canada that's a different story...


----------



## TC1

slang said:


> Yeah but we had such a mild Feb (family day weekend was downright mild), meh if we have a cold snap in March for a few days
> I just find it funnny the stereotype of cold Canada, when I travel to Chicago or parts of New York in the winter and I'm whining about how cold it is and people look at me strange like why are you complaining about cold, your Canadian. It's because those places have much colder and snowier winters than I'm used to.
> Toronto winters are nothing compared to some major US cities.
> Now if I lived in the east coast of Canada that's a different story...


Or the Prairies. Ugh, we had WEEKS of -40/-45 this winter. Right now it's still not great. -17 yesterday in the AM.


----------



## slang

TC1 said:


> Or the Prairies. Ugh, we had WEEKS of -40/-45 this winter. Right now it's still not great. -17 yesterday in the AM.



Yikes! and that's why I don't whine about Toronto winters, because we have it better than most of the country or even when I travel to some US states in the winter.
I used to work for a company where the head office was in NFLD, we would be complaining about our 5cm of snow or -5 temp and they would goof on us big time! Lol


----------



## JNH14

Grow up in Fargo, ND and you know what cold is! Not uncommon with the windchill to be forty or fifty below zero! It's unbelievable-but loved it! Great place to raise a family though and lovely about seven months a year. [emoji4]


----------



## Creativelyswank

slang said:


> Yeah but we had such a mild Feb (family day weekend was downright mild), meh if we have a cold snap in March for a few days
> I just find it funnny the stereotype of cold Canada, when I travel to Chicago or parts of New York in the winter and I'm whining about how cold it is and people look at me strange like why are you complaining about cold, your Canadian. It's because those places have much colder and snowier winters than I'm used to.
> Toronto winters are nothing compared to some major US cities.
> Now if I lived in the east coast of Canada that's a different story...


Good to know. It sounds exactly like CO. We have very mild winters in Denver but we have dry hot summers. For some reason as a child I pictured it being like MN or ND in the winters, it definitely is not. I grew up on the East Coast and those were brutal winters! We will be in Toronto this summer I may have to scout it out for a postdoc down the line, I'm open to emigrating.


----------



## slang

Creativelyswank said:


> Good to know. It sounds exactly like CO. We have very mild winters in Denver but we have dry hot summers. For some reason as a child I pictured it being like MN or ND in the winters, it definitely is not. I grew up on the East Coast and those were brutal winters! We will be in Toronto this summer I may have to scout it out for a postdoc down the line, I'm open to emigrating.



Aww, you'll love Toronto it's a great city, but I'm partial of course


----------



## simone72

Season Premiere tonight not sure if I'm ready to jump from Beverly Hills finale last night into another cat fight!


----------



## DC-Cutie

simone72 said:


> Season Premiere tonight not sure if I'm ready to jump from Beverly Hills finale last night into another cat fight!


I know!  It's like we need a break... but I'm ready


----------



## simone72

I caught a glimpse of Carole Razdiwill in the previews and she's looking a little rough !


----------



## lucywife

simone72 said:


> Season Premiere tonight not sure if I'm ready to jump from Beverly Hills finale last night into another cat fight!


 and I'm stuck at the airport.


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> NJ went to Vermont.  Lol.


Lol that was because of Teresa's parole


----------



## baghagg

Not loving the new opening..  very drab


----------



## buzzytoes

Ramona looks weird and I don't know why. Is it just her lips?


----------



## horse17

buzzytoes said:


> Ramona looks weird and I don't know why. Is it just her lips?


I agree..she looks older than she did last season...


----------



## mundodabolsa

buzzytoes said:


> Ramona looks weird and I don't know why. Is it just her lips?



No there is something very different about her eyes again.  Her crazy eyes have gotten another crazy update.


----------



## horse17

Ramona is such a troublemaker ...enough already about tom...everyone has said more than enough to enlighten Lu about him......I'm sure Lu is aware of all of this...let her figure it out


----------



## Graw

Bethny, Jeff Lewis and Nikki Bella- Cena are on WWHL, very funny!


----------



## baghagg

Did anyone notice Dorinda's jacket while she was walking with Luanne in the park?  It says Morgan Stanley..  Coincidence?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Graw said:


> Bethny, Jeff Lewis and Nikki Bella- Cena are on WWHL, very funny!


Oy. I love Jeff Lewis but I don't know if he's worth putting up with a half-hour of Bethenny.


----------



## baghagg

Vanilla Bean said:


> Oy. I love Jeff Lewis but I don't know if he's worth putting up with a half-hour of Bethenny.


They were great together!


----------



## simone72

mundodabolsa said:


> No there is something very different about her eyes again.  Her crazy eyes have gotten another crazy update.



I think she overdid the fillers on her cheeks, lips and side of her mouth I agree she looks quite different but same ole crazy personality !


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Ramona looks like she has had a facelift or some kind of cosmetic procedure.  And what was she doing opening the door in lingerie to her contractor and then asking him for names of single men and flirting with him? (Does any one watch Younger? I half expected the sex scene with the editor and contractor to be acted out)..  And Ramona is so manic.  She needs one of Lipsa's Xanax smoothies.

I really hope we don't drag out Tom's indiscretions.  Lu is grown woman - its time for everyone to move on.

Carole is going to be really irritating  and boring this season if all she does is go on about the election.  She must be really desperate if all she has are kittens and Hilary to talk about.

The whole scene with Bethenny and Frederik seemed so contrived and Bethenny was so full of herself about pushing up the asking price and then  gloating how she was right.  Of course she is right - she always has to be right.  I am already irritated watching her.

Sonja - seems Sonja - reliving her past  glories.  I did feel for her a bit when she said her daughter loved boarding school. I think she was a bit hurt by that but tried not to show it.  Glad she's finally trying to sell her home.

Like Dorinda the best on last night's episode - I found her comments about Lu's bridal shower party funny and how she said if a guys been down "there" he gets cut off (making the gesture at her neck).


----------



## ExBagHag

simone72 said:


> I caught a glimpse of Carole Razdiwill in the previews and she's looking a little rough !



Carole has really messed with her face too much.  Now she just looks strange.  She reminds me of a muppet.


----------



## ExBagHag

simone72 said:


> I think she overdid the fillers on her cheeks, lips and side of her mouth I agree she looks quite different but same ole crazy personality !



Agree.  She's clearly done something in addition to her previous work and it sure looks like she's overfilled in the cheeks.  While Ramona is entertaining, her personality is a curse.  Just awful and can't be fixed with filler or surgery.


----------



## shast911

Re: Ramona...It's too bad, because if I remember right, she looked really good last season! Now back to crazy eyes. And that scene with the contractor made me uncomfortable, but at least it was entertaining.


----------



## horse17

I don't know. I just get a very desperate vibe from these New York women... except Dorinda


----------



## Baglady41

For the premiere this was really underwhelming. Nothing new ad exciting. Don't want to hear about Tom and Luann for another season. Sonja is as delusional as ever. I hope this new housewife Tinsley shakes things up.


----------



## Sassys

*Ramona Singer: Jill Zarin is ‘desperate’ to return to ‘RHONY’*
Ramona Singer says there’s no way Jill Zarin is returning full-time to “The Real Housewives of New York City,” even though she makes a guest appearance on the series this season.
When asked by Jenny McCarthy if Bravo could be “testing the waters” for Zarin’s permanent return, Singer was quick to quip, “It’s just Jill calling up because she’s desperate to be on the show again.”
Zarin recently noted on Twitter that she “just filmed for a few minutes!!” for Season 9, which premieres on Wednesday night.
Zarin was one of the original cast members from 2008 to 2011.
During the interview on McCarthy’s SiriusXM show on Wednesday, the host pointed out that “the [“Housewives”] audience turned on” Zarin as they watched her dwindling friendship with Bethenny Frankel, who is still on the show.

But its not just a Zarin reappearance that Singer, 60, isn’t keen on.

“I don’t want any of them back,” the reality star said of former cast members.

“I heard the other day that they were asking Kelly Bensimon back,” chimed in fellow “Housewife” Dorinda Medley. Both Singer and Sonja Morgan quickly refuted the chatter.

Page Six reported last week that Bensimon had been asked to return to the show but declined.

http://pagesix.com/2017/04/05/ramona-singer-jill-zarin-is-desperate-to-return-to-rhony/


----------



## buzzytoes

shast911 said:


> Re: Ramona...It's too bad, because if I remember right, she looked really good last season! Now back to crazy eyes. And that scene with the contractor made me uncomfortable, but at least it was entertaining.



That's what I was thinking. Last season she just looked refreshed and younger, now she looks hard. Whatever she had done, it didn't do her any favors.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> Ramona looks like she has had a facelift or some kind of cosmetic procedure.  And what was she doing opening the door in lingerie to her contractor and then asking him for names of single men and flirting with him? (Does any one watch Younger? I half expected the sex scene with the editor and contractor to be acted out)..  And Ramona is so manic.  She needs one of Lipsa's Xanax smoothies.
> 
> I really hope we don't drag out Tom's indiscretions.  Lu is grown woman - its time for everyone to move on.
> 
> Carole is going to be really irritating  and boring this season if all she does is go on about the election.  She must be really desperate if all she has are kittens and Hilary to talk about.
> 
> The whole scene with Bethenny and Frederik seemed so contrived and Bethenny was so full of herself about pushing up the asking price and then  gloating how she was right.  Of course she is right - she always has to be right.  I am already irritated watching her.
> 
> Sonja - seems Sonja - reliving her past  glories.  I did feel for her a bit when she said her daughter loved boarding school. I think she was a bit hurt by that but tried not to show it.  Glad she's finally trying to sell her home.
> 
> Like Dorinda the best on last night's episode - I found her comments about Lu's bridal shower party funny and how she said if a guys been down "there" he gets cut off (making the gesture at her neck).



I was so peeved with Bethenny's bragging.  I was surprised Frederik let her have that scene.  He prides himself on knowing the exact right price, so it made him look silly.  And then Bethenny saying the apartment looked like a flop house until it was staged, puleeze.  How much damage could Jason and let us not forget Bryn do to the Gomez sisters marble decor.  

Ramona looked terrible.  I was always amazed at how good she looked in the past, but she got talked into work that distorted her face.  I hated it.  

Did Carole's bf dye his hair blonde?  I remember him as a brunette, except he always had the manbun.  I thought he looked dreadful.

Agree on the LuAnn stuff.  Please don't drag it out this season.   Enough already. 
Dorinda is great, so natural.   Sonja's play was ridiculous.   I don't think she sold the house yet or we would have read about it.  But Sonja scraped enough money together to summer in France and New Year in Thailand.    I suppose daughter is at Miss Porter's, probably a Morgan tradition.


----------



## caitlin1214

Is nobody else going to talk about Sonja's sex toys in the dishwasher?


----------



## katran26

beekmanhill said:


> I was so peeved with Bethenny's bragging.  I was surprised Frederik let her have that scene.  He prides himself on knowing the exact right price, so it made him look silly.  And then Bethenny saying the apartment looked like a flop house until it was staged, puleeze.  How much damage could Jason and let us not forget Bryn do to the Gomez sisters marble decor.
> 
> Ramona looked terrible.  I was always amazed at how good she looked in the past, but she got talked into work that distorted her face.  I hated it.
> 
> Did Carole's bf dye his hair blonde?  I remember him as a brunette, except he always had the manbun.  I thought he looked dreadful.
> 
> Agree on the LuAnn stuff.  Please don't drag it out this season.   Enough already.
> Dorinda is great, so natural.   Sonja's play was ridiculous.   I don't think she sold the house yet or we would have read about it.  But Sonja scraped enough money together to summer in France and New Year in Thailand.    I suppose daughter is at Miss Porter's, probably a Morgan tradition.



Sonja is trying so hard it's really pathetic and desperate. 

I agree about Ramona - something about the work she got done distorted her face...


----------



## simone72

I was wondering how Sonja manages to spend the whole summer in the South of France and Greece she sometimes randomly shows up on people's instagram' s Does she stay at friends houses?


----------



## horse17

simone72 said:


> I was wondering how Sonja manages to spend the whole summer in the South of France and Greece she sometimes randomly shows up on people's instagram' s Does she stay at friends houses?


I Know!...it seems none of these women have a whole lot going on besides  the show...who works, or has a business?


----------



## TC1

Ramona will really do anything for extra camera time. That tour with her contractor was so ridiculous....going on and on about his name being Mario, asking him to fix her up with someone..then hugging him when he left?. LOL I don't hug any of my contractors.


----------



## pjhm

Although I don't care much for Bethenny, at least she's a woman who made it on her own. These other women wouldn't even be there if they hadn't married well-i.e. Radziwill, (Carole who drives me crazy with her self righteousness, ) Sonya Morgan (from JP Morgan), Lu Ann the ex-Countess--all 3 women are "hangers on" and now Mortimer, who had the good sense to have Mortimer as her father.......


----------



## Jayne1

simone72 said:


> I was wondering how Sonja manages to spend the whole summer in the South of France and Greece she sometimes randomly shows up on people's instagram' s *Does she stay at friends houses?*


She must.  LIke Carole -- she likes her friends to be rich.

I agree Ramona did too much and especially around the eye area is so odd looking. As we get older, I think we need a little something under or around the eyes to look human. So if you're smiling, we know it's a real smile and not just opening the mouth and showing off the new veneers. But a genuine smile.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Carole is going to be really irritating  and boring this season if all she does is go on about the election.  She must be really desperate if all she has are kittens and Hilary to talk about


OMG yes!  I'm so sick of hearing about the election.  I don't need to relive it through Carole!


----------



## purseinsanity

caitlin1214 said:


> Is nobody else going to talk about Sonja's sex toys in the dishwasher?


I can't imagine eating off the dishes!  How gross!


----------



## Tropigal3

CanuckBagLover said:


> Ramona looks like she has had a facelift or some kind of cosmetic procedure.  And what was she doing opening the door in lingerie to her contractor and then asking him for names of single men and flirting with him? (Does any one watch Younger? I half expected the sex scene with the editor and contractor to be acted out)..  And Ramona is so manic.  She needs one of Lipsa's Xanax smoothies.
> 
> I really hope we don't drag out Tom's indiscretions.  Lu is grown woman - its time for everyone to move on.
> 
> Sonja - seems Sonja - reliving her past  glories.  I did feel for her a bit when she said her daughter loved boarding school. I think she was a bit hurt by that but tried not to show it.  Glad she's finally trying to sell her home.
> .



Yes!  Ramona opening the door in her lingerie was ridiculous!  Who does that?!  And her face looks like she's had too much fillers, plus it looks like she's doing thicker eyebrows as well.  And that hugging was way too much.  

Tom's indiscretions are old news and tiring.  There was no way Lu was going to change her mind no matter what.  But I guess they enjoy beating a dead horse.  

Sonja seems to enjoy name dropping.  "Oh I wore this when I was dating Prince Albert."  Sheesh!  I used to really like her but she seems so pathetic the past few seasons.


----------



## beekmanhill

simone72 said:


> I was wondering how Sonja manages to spend the whole summer in the South of France and Greece she sometimes randomly shows up on people's instagram' s Does she stay at friends houses?



Well she had her own house in St. Tropez until she was forced to sell it about two years ago I think.  I do think it speaks to something in Sonja that she has these wealthy friends who have stuck with her for a long time after the divorce.  I read some of her Instagram posts while she was in France this summer and she attended some rather upscale events.


----------



## MKB0925

Ramona's face was very distorted and eyes are in a permanent state of crazy! But I also thought Beth didn't looks so good either! Maybe it was her hair? I don't know...she just did not look well.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I love Carol to death, but she is reaffirming my fears about having any work done to my face. 

The thing I love about the NYC gals is that although they are as nutty as the rest of the franchises, their behavior tends to be more neurotic than psychotic. I can handle neurosis. Psychosis (looking at you Brandi and Lisa R.) not so much.


----------



## pjhm

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes!  Ramona opening the door in her lingerie was ridiculous!  Who does that?!  And her face looks like she's had too much fillers, plus it looks like she's doing thicker eyebrows as well.  And that hugging was way too much.
> 
> Tom's indiscretions are old news and tiring.  There was no way Lu was going to change her mind no matter what.  But I guess they enjoy beating a dead horse.
> 
> Sonja seems to enjoy name dropping.  "Oh I wore this when I was dating Prince Albert."  Sheesh!  I used to really like her but she seems so pathetic the past few seasons.


It is pathetic- it's the once popular girl syndrome who no one cares about anymore. There was a time when she was the social butterfly of New York and an invite to her parties was coveted.


----------



## Ceeyahd

[QUOTE="Tropigal3, post: 31228851, member: 378649

Sonja seems to enjoy name dropping.  "Oh I wore this when I was dating Prince Albert."  Sheesh!  I used to really like her but she seems so pathetic the past few seasons.[/QUOTE]

I thought I saw a tag hanging from the clothing Sonja was holding/hugging when she commented on the Prince Albert dating.


----------



## Sassys

Ceeyahd said:


> [QUOTE="Tropigal3, post: 31228851, member: 378649
> 
> Sonja seems to enjoy name dropping.  "Oh I wore this when I was dating Prince Albert."  Sheesh!  I used to really like her but she seems so pathetic the past few seasons.





> I thought I saw a tag hanging from the clothing Sonja was holding/hugging when she commented on the Prince Albert dating.



There was. I was confused by that too. She said she wore it with him and it has a matching skirt, yet it has tags on it, so how can she have worn it.


----------



## Sassys

Why was there exercise machines in Sonja's bathroom?!?!

I need this woman to call junk removers STAT and clean that pigsty house; watching her home makes my OCD go into over drive.


----------



## cafecreme15

pjhm said:


> It is pathetic- it's the once popular girl syndrome who no one cares about anymore. There was a time when she was the social butterfly of New York and an invite to her parties was coveted.


Exactly this. Very obvious she is still living in the past.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Yep, I'm watching it now and there's definitely a tag on the shirt she "wore with Prince Albert" lol


----------



## cafecreme15

It also kind of sounded like Bethenny was appeasing Sonja when she was name dropping during that scene, like "wow you dated Prince Albert?" It reminded me of how one speaks to a small child when they present you with a drawing of scribbles or are telling a story that doesn't entirely make sense so you just say "wow!"


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Ceeyahd said:


> [QUOTE="Tropigal3, post: 31228851, member: 378649
> 
> Sonja seems to enjoy name dropping.  "Oh I wore this when I was dating Prince Albert."  Sheesh!  I used to really like her but she seems so pathetic the past few seasons.



I thought I saw a tag hanging from the clothing Sonja was holding/hugging when she commented on the Prince Albert dating.[/QUOTE]

I saw it too!


----------



## Sassys

I could not staring at the lumps under Bethenny's eyes, when she was at Sonja's house. It looks like filler that wasn't smoothed out.


----------



## caitlin1214

purseinsanity said:


> I can't imagine eating off the dishes!  How gross!


I mean, it's a good idea. You'd just think someone would put the toys in a separate wash from the dishes.


----------



## simone72

Sassys said:


> I could not staring at the lumps under Bethenny's eyes, when she was at Sonja's house. It looks like filler that wasn't smoothed out.



Not as bad as Carole's face! Her cheeks and fillers were scary and I used to think she was attractive


----------



## pursegrl12

I would have LOVED to be a fly on the wall in Carole's apartment when ***** won....just saying....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

MKB0925 said:


> Ramona's face was very distorted and eyes are in a permanent state of crazy! But I also thought Beth didn't looks so good either! Maybe it was her hair? I don't know...she just did not look well.


Agree -- they all had their faces made ready for the new season of filming. Carole's original surgery/alterations made her look less plain, but the more she does now, the worse it looks.  

It's interesting because Lu also does not have nasolabial folds or crows feet/wrinkles yet she still looks possibly the most natural.


----------



## lulilu

I am loving everyone's commentary -- way more entertaining than the actual show!


----------



## rockhollow

What a change in most the NY women's faces this season.
New York used to have the most natural looking women, IMO, in the early years. 
But this year sees the NY women going too far. A bit's ok, but there is a time when it's too much.

Ramona looks completely different - major changes there.
Carole has started with the tweaking and can't seem to stop now.
Bethany looks like her face hardly moves.
Sonja  is looking more cat like this season.
Luann is looking the best of them
Dorlinda was looking a bit tired.

All the ladies are looking older.


----------



## Carson123

rockhollow said:


> What a change in most the NY women's faces this season.
> New York used to have the most natural looking women, IMO, in the early years.
> But this year sees the NY women going too far. A bit's ok, but there is a time when it's too much.
> 
> Ramona looks completely different - major changes there.
> Carole has started with the tweaking and can't seem to stop now.
> Bethany looks like her face hardly moves.
> Sonja  is looking more cat like this season.
> Luann is looking the best of them
> Dorlinda was looking a bit tired.
> 
> All the ladies are looking older.



This.  And do whatever you want to your face, all their necks are showing their true ages.


----------



## TC1

pursegrl12 said:


> I would have LOVED to be a fly on the wall in Carole's apartment when ***** won....just saying....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I think they're going to show some of it. At the start of the episode they were previewing some of the season and it showed Carole bawling her eyes out in disbelief.


----------



## horse17

Carson123 said:


> This.  And do whatever you want to your face, all their necks are showing their true ages.


and their hands


----------



## pursegrl12

TC1 said:


> I think they're going to show some of it. At the start of the episode they were previewing some of the season and it showed Carole bawling her eyes out in disbelief.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> Agree -- they all had their faces made ready for the new season of filming. Carole's original surgery/alterations made her look less plain, but the more she does now, the worse it looks.
> 
> It's interesting because Lu also does not have nasolabial folds or crows feet/wrinkles yet she still looks possibly the most natural.


I don't know a whole lot about PS...It is def obvious when someone has had too much because you see a face that looks extremely tight and pulled back..but to me,  Ramona almost looks like she stopped doing PS, because she looks like she did before..?...no?
what do you think Carole is doing?..because its not working...


----------



## rockhollow

horse17 said:


> I don't know a whole lot about PS...It is def obvious when someone has had too much because you see a face that looks extremely tight and pulled back..but to me,  Ramona almost looks like she stopped doing PS, because she looks like she did before..?...no?
> what do you think Carole is doing?..because its not working...


 
I also don't know about PS, but something is so different about Ramona's face. I think she looks totally different - a whole face change - so don't know how that can happen.

And Carole is another one who's face is totally different, but with her, she's been doing it over the last couple of seasons.  it's like, once she started, she just can't stop.
I'm sure there must be lots of pressure to look young and fresh, but there should come a time when you need to stop before you look like that 'cat woman'.
One of Carole endearing things was her natural, unique look. That's gone, and she now looks like the rest of them.
I always liked her quirky teeth, and even those are gone.


----------



## Carson123

TC1 said:


> I think they're going to show some of it. At the start of the episode they were previewing some of the season and it showed Carole bawling her eyes out in disbelief.


Hahaha.  This was me on election night. Can't wait for that episode [emoji23]


----------



## Tropigal3

Carson123 said:


> This.  And do whatever you want to your face, all their necks are showing their true ages.


So TRUE!!   I'm very thin and my neck looks kind of icky already, lol!


----------



## purseinsanity

caitlin1214 said:


> I mean, it's a good idea. You'd just think someone would put the toys in a separate wash from the dishes.


I'm not sure how adequate dishwasher soap is at fighting germs?!


----------



## caitlin1214

purseinsanity said:


> I'm not sure how adequate dishwasher soap is at fighting germs?!


http://www.womenshealthmag.com/sex-and-love/cleaning-sex-toys

According to this, depending on the material, one wouldn't even need soap. 

(According to another article, if one has the sterilize cycle on their dishwasher, they should use it.) 

All the more reason to wash them separately: use soap for the dishes and the sanitize cycle for the toys.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm ready for my guilty pleasure tonight ... I am so jaded from how mean of a season BH was.  I'm hoping NYC can salvage Bravo for me at this point.


----------



## caitlin1214

Back on topic, I know at some point I'm going to reiterate how much I can't stand Bethenney, but I don't want to use it up all at once. 

Granted, questioning someone who knows what he's talking about  is annoying (especially when she's questioning him about something in his wheelhouse), but it's not egregious enough to warrant a "Bethenney sucks!" from me. 

Also, it's annoying that Ramona can't let the Tom thing go.


----------



## purseinsanity

caitlin1214 said:


> http://www.womenshealthmag.com/sex-and-love/cleaning-sex-toys
> 
> According to this, depending on the material, one wouldn't even need soap.
> 
> (According to another article, if one has the sterilize cycle on their dishwasher, they should use it.)
> 
> All the more reason to wash them separately: use soap for the dishes and the sanitize cycle for the toys.


Ewww.  I guess I'm OCD, but I feel like my dishes should just not be mixed with sex toys, LOL.
Anyway...back to topic!


----------



## luckylove

purseinsanity said:


> Ewww.  I guess I'm OCD, but I feel like my dishes should just not be mixed with sex toys, LOL.
> Anyway...back to topic!



Of course not... EVERYONE knows, sex toys should be hand washed! Ha!!


----------



## Sassys

OMG, Ramona is so damn rude lmao


----------



## Sassys

Who gets a Hickey over the age of 15. I can't...

Carole: I love Hickey's. 

WTF is wrong with these women?!?!?! What grown woman allows a man to give her a Hickey and says I love them? It's a bruise, why do you want bruises on your body.

I just can't...


----------



## horse17

Luanne's dress and hat..??


----------



## horse17

Ramona is such a Bitc$......do you regret not having children with him?...she is a complete frustrated whack job...

Didn't think I would like tinsley....but, so far, she doesn't strike me as a shi$stirrer


----------



## cafecreme15

The thick, double strap dark top Luann is wearing in her interview scenes is doing her no favors. It makes her look like she has the shoulders of a linebacker.


----------



## simone72

horse17 said:


> Luanne's dress and hat..??



Ridiculous!


----------



## Sassys

LOL had no idea Tinsley had a reality show before. 5min of my life I'll never get back lol

Worst crap


----------



## WillstarveforLV

simone72 said:


> Ridiculous!





horse17 said:


> Luanne's dress and hat..??


Hahah....."it's Ralph Lauren....no it's Laura Ashley....no it's  Salvation Army" Lol!


----------



## horse17

WillstarveforLV said:


> Hahah....."it's Ralph Lauren....no it's Laura Ashley....no it's  Salvation Army" Lol!


Lol


----------



## lulilu

Nothing seems to be happening this season.

But who is the butler guy?  Very shady.


----------



## horse17

lulilu said:


> Nothing seems to be happening this season.
> 
> But who is the butler guy?  Very shady.


He was,,,but he kind of cracked me up..


----------



## Jayne1

Where has Tinsley been these past few years?


----------



## Longchamp

Read where this season is so lackluster that they struggled to get enough episodes.
I was dumbstruck by Ramona's hair and general appearance at the tea party.

Was the butler the same guy at Sonja's house party last year with the ginormous napkins?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Longchamp said:


> Read where this season is so lackluster that they struggled to get enough episodes.
> I was dumbstruck by Ramona's hair and general appearance at the tea party.
> 
> Was the butler the same guy at Sonja's house party last year with the ginormous napkins?


I thought he was but he was so proper then - are they giving him a bigger part because there is nothing else?  He did have some funny b$tchy lines.

I can't believe we are dragging out Tom and Luanne for yet another year. With that and the Carole's "election" storyline its going to be really painful.  Carole came off incredibly condescending in her remarks that I'm a journalist and you're not so I know more about politics.   For once i find myself agreeing with Bethenny - enough already no one wants to hear it.


----------



## tomz_grl

The look on Carole's face when Bethenny was leaving the party and only kissed one side of her face was interesting. There seems to be trouble in bff paradise


----------



## simone72

Ramona clearly thinks she's better than anyone else this season she seems to have found confidence in herself with this new boyfriend.
I looked up Tinsley and it says she's worth $35 mil?? Surely she could have gotten her own place rather than shack up with Sonja lol
They clearly don't have the same filters used on the Beverly Hills housewives, some of these ladies are looking rough!


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Where has Tinsley been these past few years?



She said several times she has been in Florida.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Yes, I thought she said she was living in Palm Beach for the last 4 years and now has moved back to NYC.


----------



## GaudyGirl

Longchamp said:


> I was dumbstruck by Ramona's hair and general appearance at the tea party.



Right? They were cracking on LuAnn but at least she had the decency to wash and comb her hair.


----------



## beekmanhill

I confess to have seen a few episodes of Tinsley's reality show and it was dreadful.  She seems very insecure.  I remember when her picture was everywhere, in page six every day.  But I just read of the fairly recent abusive relationship she had with ex boyfriend, Fanjul, very wealthy, in Florida.   She does seem wounded now.  I wonder if she is worth $35million; Topper must have had to give her a bit in the divorce even though they had no kids (see Bethenny, this is how it works).  And I guess Topper is quite wealthy.

But I think the season has loser written all over it.  Its just so tedious, only Ramona is giving me chuckles, and that gets stale quickly too.  Bethenny is her usual rude self; I do love how she is spinning the Dennis thing.  Last season he was the love of her life, future husband, now not so much, but its Bethenny's choice, just so you know.  And it's partly because of Jason, of course. 

I love Ramona telling Bethenny to suck rocks when asked to remove her shoes.      
Oh, Carole, your journalism days are long over, so shut up.  Discussing politics with Ramona is not a good idea to begin with.  I guess Bethenny won't discuss with Carole so as not to damage the brand.   Did you notice the SkinnyGirl box of goodies B brought to Sonja's?  Cheap.

Tinsley's Florida situation:
http://pagesix.com/2016/04/16/the-tragic-downfall-of-new-yorks-hottest-socialite/


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> She said several times she has been in Florida.


I had a feeling I feel asleep during half the show.  I usually prefer the NYC franchise, but it was so boring, I think I conked out.

Thank you for the answer.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> I had a feeling I feel asleep during half the show.  I usually prefer the NYC franchise, but it was so boring, I think I conked out.
> 
> Thank you for the answer.



LOL. It was pretty boring.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Same old, same old...
Sad to see these dysfunctional going at each other like barnyard dogs


----------



## caitlin1214

I noticed the basket of SkinnyGirl "goodies", too. 

I'm pretty sure if I were with those ladies, I'd get so sick of it I'd make it a point of ordering drinks that don't require SkinnyGirl ingredients. 

I liked Luann's dress. The print was lovely. (It might look better shorter, or longer as a maxi, though. That weird mid length she had was odd looking.)

Tinsley and Carole looked chic and ready for tea, even if it didn't follow the color dress code. (While I'm pretty sure not following a dress code on an invitation is rude, I do know that loudly pointing that out to guests as they arrive is rude.)

I found myself watching, thinking, "Why do I care about these women, or anything they do?" That said, I'm not going to stop recording/watching any time soon. It's something to watch Wednesday night. 

I didn't realize Tinsley was going to be a cast member on this season when I ordered her book, Southern Charm, (I like Plum Sykes's books and I thought Tinsley's had the same feel to it.) I'm going to read it next.


----------



## caitlin1214

Carole is not wrong, but the way she talks over people makes them not want to discuss things with her. (It is ironic though that Bethenney is accusing her of dominating the conversation.)


----------



## Carson123

caitlin1214 said:


> Carole is not wrong, but the way she talks over people makes them not want to discuss things with her. (It is ironic though that Bethenney is accusing her of dominating the conversation.)



They edit so much though. I wonder what the entire conversations were like.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

simone72 said:


> Ramona clearly thinks she's better than anyone else this season she seems to have found confidence in herself with this new boyfriend.
> I looked up Tinsley and it says she's worth $35 mil?? Surely she could have gotten her own place rather than shack up with Sonja lol
> They clearly don't have the same filters used on the Beverly Hills housewives, some of these ladies are looking rough!



I find it hard to believe that Tinsley is worth $35 mil.   Surely if the was, she wouldn't be doing this show.  This show is  not going to launch in her into NYC society again.  Maybe she was worth that much at one point but has blown through it? 
I'm sure shacking up with Sonja is just a storyline for filming.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> LOL had no idea Tinsley had a reality show before. 5min of my life I'll never get back lol
> 
> Worst crap



Wow I can't believe I just watched all 20 minutes of this. I think I lost a non-trivial amount of brain cells.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I find it hard to believe that Tinsley is worth $35 mil.   Surely if the was, she wouldn't be doing this show.  This show is  not going to launch in her into NYC society again.  Maybe she was worth that much at one point but has blown through it?
> I'm sure shacking up with Sonja is just a storyline for filming.



I find it hard to believe too.  How much was Topper worth I wonder.  Sometimes these great, great, great grandchildren have the impeccable pedigree but don't have the big bucks of today's tycoons.   I can't imagine why she would go on RH unless she really is attracted to the spotlight or needs the money.  

I suspect Fanjul, horrible as he was, picked up the tab for her Florida expenses.  He certainly can afford it.


----------



## pjhm

I agree that LuAnn has the loveliest face. 
What struck me while watching last night  is how horrible these women's teeth are. They need to invest in some dental work. Ramona, Sonya, and Dorinda need to make an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> I think they're going to show some of it. At the start of the episode they were previewing some of the season and it showed Carole bawling her eyes out in disbelief.



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I find it hard to believe too.  How much was Topper worth I wonder.  Sometimes these great, great, great grandchildren have the impeccable pedigree but don't have the big bucks of today's tycoons.   I can't imagine why she would go on RH unless she really is attracted to the spotlight or needs the money.
> 
> I suspect Fanjul, horrible as he was, picked up the tab for her Florida expenses.  He certainly can afford it.



She had her own reality show once so clearly she wants back her fame. Plenty of legit rich people want fame. Ala Paris Hilton, Dorothy Wang, Nicole Richie, EJ Johnson. You can't buy fame. Fame is an addictive drug.


----------



## legaldiva

Sassys said:


> She had her own reality show once so clearly she wants back her fame. Plenty of legit rich people want fame. Ala Paris Hilton, Dorothy Wang, Nicole Richie, EJ Johnson. You can't buy fame. Fame is an addictive drug.



WTH Bravo.  NYC so far is a total yawn.  I'm actually happy that Tinsley is on this season, although she is showing signs of being a hot, egotistical mess.  I felt like she said just as much about wanting her fame back in her flashback to her red carpet NYC days.  At a minimum I'll watch because she inspired me to curl my hair this morning ... which I never do.  So that's a bonus.


----------



## rockhollow

yes ladies, this season is not roaring on, lets all hope things pick up. I am actually looking forward to seeing Jill.

There has to trouble in paradise with BFF's Bethany and Carole. I think Bethany is over Carole, and Carole just hasn't quite realized it yet. Typical Bethany, she has a short attention span and moves on and never looks back.

Carole is being a bit pretentious trying to sound like she's so above the other ladies where politics are concerned. Yes, she was a reporter 15 long years ago, but that doesn't really credit her with better credentials to understand the election.
I almost felt bad for Ramona, well not really! 
I would have felt bad if Carole had said that to anyone else.

Speaking of Ramona - she's looking really rough this season - the camera is not kind to her.
I wonder if she's partying hard being single?
She looked terrible at Sonja's party, something the dog dragged it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Even New York Post says season is boring.

http://nypost.com/2017/04/13/real-housewives-of-new-york-is-real-boring-so-far/

Oh, I forgot how awful Dorinda's daughter is.  Entitled or anything?


----------



## Jayne1

simone72 said:


> They clearly don't have the same filters used on the Beverly Hills housewives, some of these ladies are looking rough!


I noticed that too! Only when they were sitting in Sonja's backyard though, in daylight. It wasn't high contrast or anything, so it should have been fine, just more natural. The talking heads are still filtered and saturated to the extreme.

I like seeing reality, so I didn't mind seeing their real faces, but I was thinking that the BHs ladies would not stand for it and demand a soft filter when filming outdoors in natural light.


----------



## Jayne1

pjhm said:


> What struck me while watching last night  is how horrible these women's teeth are. They need to invest in some dental work. Ramona, Sonya, and Dorinda need to make an appointment tomorrow.


That's what I like about them.  Their teeth aren't rotten or decaying, just not neon white and fake looking. That says healthy to me and not a need for porcelain laminates.

Besides, since the dentist has to file away some of the tooth in order to attach the veneer they are sticking on, I wonder how many times it can be done before the vitality of the tooth is compromised. The teeth will eventually break or crack, so young people should consider that and maybe get braces and teeth whitener, IMHO.


----------



## swags

Ramona is 60 and happy to have a hickey? 
They need to go in on Dennis like they did on Tom last year. Turn the tables on Bethenny. And bring Jill back for a few episodes just to see what happens, 
Not liking the Tinsley storyline so far. Is she going to have a fake eyelash line to promote?


----------



## Aimee3

Her fake eyelashes are really bad. I watched the end of the episode before the beginning so I didn't know that she had talked about how fake eyelashes are her end all, be all.  When the camera showed tinsley from the side all I saw was the heavy black strip of the lashes and thought "she needs to get better false lashes, you see those a mile away!"


----------



## beekmanhill

Ramona admitted afterwards that she had a mole removed.  I read it somewhere. 

Agree on Bethenny, but she probably has it in her contract that such taunting cannot be done to her.


----------



## Longchamp

So hickey = mole removal?


----------



## rockhollow

I would have rather admitted to having a mole removed than a hickey - bad choice Ramona!


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I like about them.  Their teeth aren't rotten or decaying, just not neon white and fake looking. That says healthy to me and not a need for porcelain laminates.
> 
> Besides, since the dentist has to file away some of the tooth in order to attach the veneer they are sticking on, I wonder how many times it can be done before the vitality of the tooth is compromised. The teeth will eventually break or crack, so young people should consider that and maybe get braces and teeth whitener, IMHO.



They have veneers called lumineer where they don't file down your teeth.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> They have veneers called lumineer where they don't file down your teeth.


I'm no expert, but aren't Lumineers only used to fix minor things? Also for some reason they are thinner, yet look bulkier on the tooth.  I need a cosmetic dentist to explain that one to me.  lol


----------



## beekmanhill

Here is Ramoner's explanation about the mole.

http://www.realitytea.com/2017/04/1...oved-not-hickey-plus-questions-sonjas-butler/


----------



## purseinsanity

beekmanhill said:


> Even New York Post says season is boring.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/04/13/real-housewives-of-new-york-is-real-boring-so-far/
> 
> *Oh, I forgot how awful Dorinda's daughter is.  Entitled or anything*?


Thank God.  I thought I was the only one who thought so.  She's horrible.  What a spoiled brat!  And in her 20s??  Ugh.


----------



## cafecreme15

purseinsanity said:


> Thank God.  I thought I was the only one who thought so.  She's horrible.  What a spoiled brat!  And in her 20s??  Ugh.


I get the feeling that she is trying to be funny and otherwise over the top for the camera, but it doesn't come across to me as funny at all. It comes across as obnoxious.


----------



## luckylove

cafecreme15 said:


> I get the feeling that she is trying to be funny and otherwise over the top for the camera, but it doesn't come across to me as funny at all. It comes across as obnoxious.



Yes, I had the same thought.  She seemed quite thirsty  and looking for a one liner that would stick and propel her to more air time and fame.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Ramona admitted afterwards that she had a mole removed.  I read it somewhere.
> 
> Agree on Bethenny, but she probably has it in her contract that such taunting cannot be done to her.



Own it... why lie?
Ramona is so pathetic as she liked the oohs & ahhs of talking about her "hickey" & imaginary lover or two..


----------



## Longchamp

I like the hickey story now after reading her the reality TV link.  Guess she got the last laugh on Carole.


----------



## swags

Ramona is always saying she is going on a date. Do that many men want to spend time with Ramona?


----------



## Graw

In nyc if you are 16 or 60 it is possible to go on a date every Friday, Saturday and Sunday.   Ramona has lots of first dates.


----------



## kemilia

beekmanhill said:


> I confess to have seen a few episodes of Tinsley's reality show and it was dreadful.  She seems very insecure.  I remember when her picture was everywhere, in page six every day.  But I just read of the fairly recent abusive relationship she had with ex boyfriend, Fanjul, very wealthy, in Florida.   She does seem wounded now.  I wonder if she is worth $35million; Topper must have had to give her a bit in the divorce even though they had no kids (see Bethenny, this is how it works).  And I guess Topper is quite wealthy.
> 
> But I think the season has loser written all over it.  Its just so tedious, only Ramona is giving me chuckles, and that gets stale quickly too.  Bethenny is her usual rude self; I do love how she is spinning the Dennis thing.  Last season he was the love of her life, future husband, now not so much, but its Bethenny's choice, just so you know.  And it's partly because of Jason, of course.
> 
> I love Ramona telling Bethenny to suck rocks when asked to remove her shoes.
> Oh, Carole, your journalism days are long over, so shut up.  Discussing politics with Ramona is not a good idea to begin with.  I guess Bethenny won't discuss with Carole so as not to damage the brand.   Did you notice the SkinnyGirl box of goodies B brought to Sonja's?  Cheap.
> 
> Tinsley's Florida situation:
> http://pagesix.com/2016/04/16/the-tragic-downfall-of-new-yorks-hottest-socialite/


Wow, that's some serious bad stuff going on.  Being on a HW show isn't going to help her rep with any of those rich people she seems intent on associating with.


----------



## kemilia

pjhm said:


> Can't wait to see it!


This!


----------



## beekmanhill

Agree, If I were she, I would lay low for quite a while and try to get my life together.


----------



## beekmanhill

luckylove said:


> Yes, I had the same thought.  She seemed quite thirsty  and looking for a one liner that would stick and propel her to more air time and fame.



I was shouting through the screen, go to Jennifer convertibles or Ikea .  Don't go to Jonathan Adler and then say "OMG, I have to wait six weeks for a couch" while Daddy is picking up the entire bill.       I would bet she'd love to be a regular on the show.  No thanks.

https://www.romper.com/p/who-is-dor...-real-housewives-shes-close-with-her-mom-9576

Heres a quote from the article.   
Instead of modeling, Hannah has made writing her goal, particularly short, funny non-fiction. "I'm trying to be a writer. I'm an essayist," Hannah said. "It's very Nora Ephron-y, David Sedaris. But I've realized I've experienced a lot in my life, and I've grown up in an environment, especially with my mom, that I've seen a lot of things, I've experienced a lot of things, I have one hell of a voice."


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love the lowkey-ness of NY compared to some of the other franchises. Still hate Bethenny but she has some cute outfits/shoes. 

What did Ramona do to her eyes? She looks like had work done. 

Dorinda seems like a fun person to hang with. 

I feel Tinsley should have been on this show since season one. And why doesn't she have a place of her own?!?!?


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I was shouting through the screen, go to Jennifer convertibles or Ikea .  Don't go to Jonathan Adler and then say "OMG, I have to wait six weeks for a couch" while Daddy is picking up the entire bill.       I would bet she'd love to be a regular on the show.  No thanks.
> 
> https://www.romper.com/p/who-is-dor...-real-housewives-shes-close-with-her-mom-9576
> 
> Heres a quote from the article.
> Instead of modeling, Hannah has made writing her goal, particularly short, funny non-fiction. "I'm trying to be a writer. I'm an essayist," Hannah said. "It's very Nora Ephron-y, David Sedaris. But I've realized I've experienced a lot in my life, and I've grown up in an environment, especially with my mom, that I've seen a lot of things, I've experienced a lot of things, I have one hell of a voice."



LOL, You have to wait just as long at Jennifer's. Just saying... lol


----------



## SouthTampa

beekmanhill said:


> I was shouting through the screen, go to Jennifer convertibles or Ikea .  Don't go to Jonathan Adler and then say "OMG, I have to wait six weeks for a couch" while Daddy is picking up the entire bill.       I would bet she'd love to be a regular on the show.  No thanks.
> 
> https://www.romper.com/p/who-is-dor...-real-housewives-shes-close-with-her-mom-9576
> 
> Heres a quote from the article.
> Instead of modeling, Hannah has made writing her goal, particularly short, funny non-fiction. "I'm trying to be a writer. I'm an essayist," Hannah said. "It's very Nora Ephron-y, David Sedaris. But I've realized I've experienced a lot in my life, and I've grown up in an environment, especially with my mom, that I've seen a lot of things, I've experienced a lot of things, I have one hell of a voice."


David Sedaris she is not.


----------



## Love Of My Life

swags said:


> Ramona is always saying she is going on a date. Do that many men want to spend time with Ramona?



There are all kinds of dates you know & figs & prunes, too LOL


----------



## ExBagHag

SouthTampa said:


> David Sedaris she is not.



I found Dorinda's daughter to be trying so hard to come off as edgy and all I saw was an over indulged brat.


----------



## luckylove

ExBagHag said:


> I found Dorinda's daughter to be trying so hard to come off as edgy and all I saw was an over indulged brat.



Yes, she didn't do herself any favors.  She so badly wants to be famous that she will say and do things hoping to be memorable.


----------



## Sassys

Luann de Lesseps' daughter Victoria, 22, arrested for DWI after 'driving without headlights'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Victoria-22-arrested-DWI.html#ixzz4ecfRvhpP 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sassys

The clutter/junk in Sonja's house is making my OCD crazy. Why are there signs taped to her bed!!!!


----------



## sgj99

Carole's over-inflated opinion of herself is amazing!  does she really think she is the only one in New York who is informed?  Wow!  what a snob!


----------



## Sassys

I can't... if I'm not friend's with you why the hell would I care about asking you about your wedding plans. And you're marrying a cheating man!! Lmao


----------



## baghagg

They appear to be making "mountains out of molehills" (ala RHOBH) ...  Bethenny's 1994 movie Hollywood Hills 90028 was rated R, not X, and it's one stupid scene - I guess all these shows are simply running out of material.


----------



## ExBagHag

Talk about boring.....Zzzzzzzz...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

ExBagHag said:


> Talk about boring.....Zzzzzzzz...


I actually fell asleep and missed the last ten minutes or so.
The only part I enjoyed was the women calling out Bethenny for the way she treats others and then she gets up leaves because she can't take it - while she's done far worse.   Personally I think Bethenny was furious but she knows her rep took a beating last year and that's why she walked away - I think she really wanted to rip into them but the only way she could to deal with it was to leave.
Why is Carole on the show?  I don't need a Politics 101 lecture from her.  And I can't stand how she is constant lap dog for Bethenny.  I think Bethenny is tiring of her and will soon turn on her.
Ramona seems really off - I know she's always been a bull in a tea shop - but her comments just seem really desperate to cause trouble.  But I've also always thought she has some kind of personality disorder.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I actually fell asleep and missed the last ten minutes or so.
> The only part I enjoyed was the women calling out Bethenny for the way she treats others and then she gets up leaves because she can't take it - while she's done far worse.   Personally I think Bethenny was furious but she knows her rep took a beating last year and that's why she walked away - I think she really wanted to rip into them but the only way she could to deal with it was to leave.
> Why is Carole on the show?  I don't need a Politics 101 lecture from her.  And I can't stand how she is constant lap dog for Bethenny.  I think Bethenny is tiring of her and will soon turn on her.
> Ramona seems really off - I know she's always been a bull in a tea shop - but her comments just seem really desperate to cause trouble.  But I've also always thought she has some kind of personality disorder.



Yes, I thought it was funny that Bethenny couldn't take looney Ramona's comments and then Bravo flashed back to her screaming at LuAnn last year with much worse comments.  Bethenny walked off both times.  

Otherwise show was dull.  

Bethenny can't turn on Carole because they are both friends of Andy.  

One thing I like about LuAnn is she doesn't go out and buy designer outfits for every scene.  I swear I've seen that jacket she wore on the boat for all the years the show has been on.  I think she looks fabulous this year, very natural.

Nice to see everyone's Hamptons' houses again.  I think we didn't see Ramona's last year; she might have rented it out right after the divorce.  And LuAnn's seemed bigger; did she say she had put on an addition?  

Carole has no story of her own.  What happened to the book with chef Kenworthy?  Is she still working on the introduction?

Tinsley, meh.


----------



## horse17

I think Lu renovated the sag harbor home...I loved te master BR.and the views....otherwise, meh


----------



## horse17

Yes, Lu does look better this season....I guess if you compare her to Ramona and carol, she has to.....tinsley looks good too...surprising because rumors make it seem like shes a hard partier ......


----------



## JNH14

sgj99 said:


> Carole's over-inflated opinion of herself is amazing!  does she really think she is the only one in New York who is informed?  Wow!  what a snob!



Can't wait to see her face the morning after the election!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Wow  - Ramona's eyes are a whole life on their own!  Funny after reading about Luann's daughter's DWI  - the first scene with her is Luann offering her a rose and she is just chugging it back!


----------



## Coco.lover

I was exactly like Carole during the elections and I ended relationships with quite a few people over who they voted for. I do think Ramona was out of line, but Ramona was no common sense or filter. Lu really has no manners but I think we all know that by now.


----------



## DiorT

I can't stand all the product placement in every Bethenny scene. Even at her Hampton house she is drinking out of skinny girl paper cups. Give it a rest already.  Nobody is buying your crap anymore. No wonder why she is bringing big baskets of the junk to parties.


----------



## Sassys

Coco.lover said:


> *I was exactly like Carole during the elections and I ended relationships with quite a few people over who they voted for*. I do think Ramona was out of line, but Ramona was no common sense or filter. Lu really has no manners but I think we all know that by now.


----------



## Coco.lover

I was one of those Crazy Bernie Supporters, then I  reluctantly became a Hillary supporter now I am back to Bernie. I can very much relate to Carole, if you weren't voting Blue you were no longer invited to my election party or my home.  I am a very passionate about politics


Sassys said:


> View attachment 3673287


----------



## horse17

what does carol actually do?....we all know she was in journalism..yes we know that, but besides ride on the handlebars in nyc, does she do anything else besides this show?


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> what does carol actually do?....we all know she was in journalism..yes we know that, but besides ride on the handlebars in nyc, does she do anything else besides this show?



What do any of them do? Ramona hasn't worked in years, Dorinda doesn't work, Luanne wrote a book and was hocking some clothes. I guess Sonja actually works and Bethenny works.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> What do any of them do? Ramona hasn't worked in years, Dorinda doesn't work, Luanne wrote a book and was hocking some clothes. I guess Sonja actually works and Bethenny works.


yes, but Ramona supposedly had a business and probably a nice payout/split from her ex....dorinda...not sure?...Sonja 's always looking to hock something and Lu wrote a book...just seems like carol doesn't have a whole lot going on....


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> yes, but Ramona supposedly had a business and probably a nice payout/split from her ex....dorinda...not sure?...Sonja 's always looking to hock something and Lu wrote a book...just seems like carol doesn't have a whole lot going on....



Lu wrote a book years ago, and it wasn't with a major publisher (small advance). Money is long gone. Carol also wrote a book since she has been on the series (she is with a major publisher). Carol could also have had money in the bank when the show first started, and manages to live on this salary. I just want that woman to get a damn new coach. Jesus, if I have to see that ripped up sofa one more time (I don't care who gave it to her, it needs to be restored or in the trash). She doesn't even try to hide the huge holes and rips. Brand new remodeled apartment but a beat up coach, dead smack in the middle makes no sense to me.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Lu wrote a book years ago, and it wasn't with a major publisher (small advance). Money is long gone. Carol also wrote a book since she has been on the series (she is with a major publisher). Carol could also have had money in the bank when the show first started, and manages to live on this salary. I just want that woman to get a damn new coach. Jesus, if I have to see that ripped up sofa one more time (I don't care who gave it to her, it needs to be restored or in the trash). She doesn't even try to hide the huge holes and rips. Brand new remodeled apartment but a beat up coach, dead smack in the middle makes no sense to me.


oh..that's right..I forgot carol wrote a book!...agree about the couch...hey, at least shes not spending a fortune and not able to pay for it...doesn't she a place in LA too?


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> oh..that's right..I forgot carol wrote a book!...agree about the couch...hey, at least shes not spending a fortune and not able to pay for it...doesn't she a place in LA too?



Not sure if she still has the LA home; she never talks about it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, I thought it was funny that Bethenny couldn't take looney Ramona's comments and then Bravo flashed back to her screaming at LuAnn last year with much worse comments.  Bethenny walked off both times.
> 
> Otherwise show was dull.
> 
> Bethenny can't turn on Carole because they are both friends of Andy.
> 
> One thing I like about LuAnn is she doesn't go out and buy designer outfits for every scene.  I swear I've seen that jacket she wore on the boat for all the years the show has been on.  I think she looks fabulous this year, very natural.
> 
> Nice to see everyone's Hamptons' houses again.  I think we didn't see Ramona's last year; she might have rented it out right after the divorce.  And LuAnn's seemed bigger; did she say she had put on an addition?
> 
> Carole has no story of her own.  What happened to the book with chef Kenworthy?  Is she still working on the introduction?
> 
> Tinsley, meh.




The scene on the boat was nice - just relaxing - beautiful scenery. I think Luann looks good too compared to the other ladies - doesn't look like she's had alot plastic surgery done.  And I've always felt she looked best dressed casually in pants or jeans and shirts and sweaters - for me she always managed to pull of a casual chic without looking like she tried when dressed that way.

I was wondering if it was a different Hamptoms' home - maybe Tom's? Because  I agree it did look bigger and different. I just loved her small cottage like home she add a couple of seasons ago when she downsized after the divorce.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> Not sure if she still has the LA home; she never talks about it.


She does have an LA home - I remember it be filmed their once - maybe 2 seasons ago?  She doesn't talk about it much.  Don't know if she still has it.


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> oh..that's right..I forgot carol wrote a book!...agree about the couch...hey, at least shes not spending a fortune and not able to pay for it...doesn't she a place in LA too?



According to this, she doesn't own the home she rents it. Which is funny - I recall when they showed Carole's home I said to my self, "where have I seen this house before". It racked my brains for weeks and then a re-run of Million Dollar Listing aired and it was Josh Flags home that he said he owned (his first season on the show).

http://www.caroleradziwill.com/bio/my-story


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> She does have an LA home - I remember it be filmed their once - maybe 2 seasons ago?  She doesn't talk about it much.  Don't know if she still has it.



 Yes, that is the place I am talking about. They showed it once and she has never mentioned it again. If she was still bi coastal, why not show that.


----------



## beekmanhill

Countess must have gotten a reasonable amount from the Count in the divorce. Plus she got the big Hamptons house that she sold and then bought the much cheaper one.   I'm sure Jacques paid for that apartment in the city when she had it.   I'm sure Victoria's artwork brings in a lot of money so that Victoria pays a bundle of rent.  

I would bet Ramona lived off Mario's money all these years and kept the money she earned from her business.  She got to keep that gorgeous Hamptons house and then bought the apartment from Mario, probably at a very good price.   I'm sure she did not let him off the hook easily financially.  I doubt if she was playing her dumb act during those negotiations.  

Dorinda had two wealthy ex husbands.  The second one, Medley, had grown kids so they probably got a lot of his estate, but I'm sure she got a nice share also.  He worked for Soros.   Her apartment was nothing special as I recall; don't think we've seen much of it for a while.  First hubby probably paid for living expenses through child support all the years from divorce to now (when Hannah branched out on her own, haha).  

Bethenny got her money through her brilliance!  

As for Carole, who knows?  She doesn't live too large, but still it takes money when you don't work.  I'm sure Andy takes care of her with a nice salary that is fine for now, but we haven't seen any other source of income that will flow in the rest of her life.  She doesn't seem worried though.  

Tinsley is another case.  Money from Topper?  A payoff from Fanjul?  

And Sonja is broke, but she keeps that house and summers in St. Tropez and New Years in Phuket.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I miss Carole's old face.. i loved her when she first joined the show...


----------



## baghagg

Carole (Radziwill) is a widower who most likely has a good chunk of money from her (deceased) husband Anthony.   She was an author long before she got this Bravo gig.


----------



## Sassys

baghagg said:


> Carole (Radziwill) is a widower who most likely has a good chunk of money from her (deceased) husband Anthony.   She was an author long before she got this Bravo gig.



 I recall she said he was broke


----------



## baghagg

Sassys said:


> I recall she said he was broke




His mother is Lee Radziwill,  Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis' sister. .  His father was  Polish nobility..


----------



## Sassys

baghagg said:


> His mother is Lee Radziwill,  Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis' sister. .  His father was  Polish nobility..



Does not mean Anthony had money and was rolling it. Plenty of people have rich parents and are not rich, because their parents do not give them anything.


----------



## Jayne1

baghagg said:


> His mother is Lee Radziwill,  Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis' sister. .  His father was  Polish nobility..


Carole's husband had no money.  Aside from what he earned while working.

Anthony's father, Stas Radziwill's family lost all their wealth, which was mostly land.  They also lost their royal Polish title.

Anthony's father moved to London and kept the empty title, which everyone knew was empty. He was broke and relied on the kindness of rich friends.  His debts were forgiven when he died.

Anthony's mother Lee spent every last cent given to her and her sister Jackie supported her and supported Anthony and his sister and gave them a small inheritance. Didn't they use that to buy their apartment? Not sure.

Jackie did not leave a thing to her sister Lee, saying she did enough for her in life.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Carole's husband had no money.  Aside from what he earned while working.
> 
> Anthony's father, Stas Radziwill's family lost all their wealth, which was mostly land.  They also lost their royal Polish title.
> 
> Anthony's father moved to London and kept the empty title, which everyone knew was empty. He was broke and relied on the kindness of rich friends.  His debts were forgiven when he died.
> 
> Anthony's mother Lee spent every last cent given to her and her sister Jackie supported her and supported Anthony and his sister and gave them a small inheritance. Didn't they use that to buy their apartment? Not sure.
> 
> Jackie did not leave a thing to her sister Lee, saying she did enough for her in life.



I thought I recalled he was broke. Thanks!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Maybe Anthony had a nice life insurance policy - he did die young so premiums would not been that much and Caroline (if she was smart) could of invested it nicely and served her well these past years.


----------



## horse17

Im actually surprised Ramona is keeping her Hamptons home..just because it is so big...I know she likes to entertain, but just seems way too big for her and her daughter....


----------



## baghagg

Sassys said:


> I thought I recalled he was broke. Thanks!


Their version of broke is not broke


----------



## beekmanhill

One of the reasons Anthony's father was broke is that the Nazis or the Russians seized all his property in Poland and the contents in or before WWII.  I recall reading that someone (his estate maybe) was suing for the money.  I don't know whatever came of that.


----------



## nycmom

Broke is definitely relative, Lee Radziwell still lives in Paris and NYC and her last Hamptons home sold for around 20 million, I don't think we'll be asked to contribute to a go fund me for her anytime soon.


----------



## caitlin1214

What Ramona did wasn't appropriate (which is not surprising, given how many other times Ramona has been inappropriate) and LuAnn took it too far with the joking around, but I agree: Bethenney can dish it out but she can't take it.


----------



## Jayne1

nycmom said:


> Broke is definitely relative, Lee Radziwell still lives in Paris and NYC and her last Hamptons home sold for around 20 million, I don't think we'll be asked to contribute to a go fund me for her anytime soon.


True -- she once married the film director Herbert Ross, until then she was in major debt, so there must be some property left from that union, even though they divorced because of her spending habits and other things.

It was reported in the papers that Jackie managed to get Lee a loan for a NYC penthouse mortgage, so I wonder how much Lee owns outright.

Still, as you said, I'm not worried about her either.  She seems to always land on her feet.


----------



## beekmanhill

Here is the article from the NYPost about the house sale.  
http://nypost.com/2001/05/15/jackies-sis-sells-estate/


----------



## cafecreme15

Coco.lover said:


> I was exactly like Carole during the elections and I ended relationships with quite a few people over who they voted for. I do think Ramona was out of line, but Ramona was no common sense or filter. Lu really has no manners but I think we all know that by now.



Me too! Im not really looking forward to the election night episode because I do not think I am ready to relive it. Makes me cringe whenever Carole talks about it.


----------



## guccimamma

carole totally lost me in this episode.  agree or disagree with her,  she will still tell you why she knows better.
her boyfriend is probably bored hanging around with a bunch of 50 year olds who think they are 30. at least he gets screen time.  he'll move on eventually, probably after he gets a book published or convinces her to partner in a restaurant.
ramona really looked stupid, bethany's reaction was perfect.


----------



## chaneljewel

Carole can have her opinion about the election but needs to stop thinking everyone else knows nothing.  It's rude.  
Ramona is a nut case!  And it gets worse by the year.  I sometimes don't understand what she's saying or trying to say. Why in the world would someone her age admit to a hickey!?!?   Another case of her instability.
I like Tinsley.  She seems like a nice person who wants to make her own opinion of the other ladies instead of listening to Sonya.  I say good for her!


----------



## cafecreme15

chaneljewel said:


> Carole can have her opinion about the election but needs to stop thinking everyone else knows nothing.  It's rude.
> Ramona is a nut case!  And it gets worse by the year.  I sometimes don't understand what she's saying or trying to say. Why in the world would someone her age admit to a hickey!?!?   Another case of her instability.
> I like Tinsley.  She seems like a nice person who wants to make her own opinion of the other ladies instead of listening to Sonya.  I say good for her!


Agreed! I would like to see her have more of a story line.


----------



## rockhollow

As much as I liked to see Bethenny in the hot seat, that Romona is just totally crazy.  To insinuate that she was concerned with how Beth's 6 year old would handle questions about Beth being in a racy movie was laughable. I did chuckle at Beth saying that Diane Sawyer was at the daughter's school - Beth is always the queen of comebacks.
The whole thing just made Ramona look stupid.
And not surprising that Luann would jump in, plenty of bad blood between them.

I agree with others here though, Beth can dish it out, but sure can't take it. You could see she was just steaming at Ramona and Lu.

As I've said already,  Beth looks like she's so over Carole, that relationship is doomed. 
Carole is insufferable this season with the election talk.


----------



## needloub

sgj99 said:


> Carole's over-inflated opinion of herself is amazing!  does she really think she is the only one in New York who is informed?  Wow!  what a snob!



I thought being a good journalist is to have the capacity to see different sides....just listen....doesn't mean you have to agree.  I'm still amazed that these journalists that quote themselves as "good journalists" didn't see this coming.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Why are any of these whack jobs 'friends'?


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> As much as I liked to see Bethenny in the hot seat, that Romona is just totally crazy.  To insinuate that she was concerned with how Beth's 6 year old would handle questions about Beth being in a racy movie was laughable.



Ramona called it 'soft porn'


----------



## Jayne1

needloub said:


> I thought being a good journalist is to have the capacity to see different sides....just listen....doesn't mean you have to agree.  I'm still amazed that these journalists that quote themselves as "good journalists" didn't see this coming.


That's such a good point.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bagnshoofetish said:


> Why are any of these whack jobs 'friends'?



Can any of us imagine a "friend" saying what Dorinda said to Sonja about why don't you put an
E-Z pass on your vagina with your Holland Tunnel??
That would be it for me... but these girls pass off such mean spirited comments to each other & about each other
They called Bethanny a witch & wicked.. she got up & left.. Bethanny called LuAnn names that were inappropriate,
all the girls have taken a hit from each other & they still hug & kiss when they are together ( maybe Sonja & Dorinda
are on a time out)


----------



## caitlin1214

Topless sunbathing and one sex scene don't make a movie softcore to me. But of course Ramona would call it that because it sensationalizes it. It sounds better (or worse) to say "Bethenney did porn!" 

If that had happened to a friend of mine, I'd wait to see if she felt comfortable enough to talk to me privately about it. I wouldn't phrase my questions the way Ramona did and I wouldn't bring it up at dinner.


----------



## Tivo

Wow. Carole is super annoying! I just want her to STFU!

Bethenny looks terrible and the way she treated Tinsley is so typical. Bethenny thinks she's someone people want to suck up to. She's so delusional and negative. She needs to wake up. Her moment passed once people realized she wasn't the "every woman" she pretended to be before Skinny Girl. She is completely unrelatable.

On the other hand...what has LuAnne had done? She looks amazing! She looks young and healthy....which boggles the mind because she sounds like a smoker. Her bone structure is everything.


----------



## sgj99

chaneljewel said:


> *Carole can have her opinion about the election but needs to stop thinking everyone else knows nothing.  It's rude.  *
> Ramona is a nut case!  And it gets worse by the year.  I sometimes don't understand what she's saying or trying to say. Why in the world would someone her age admit to a hickey!?!?   Another case of her instability.
> I like Tinsley.  She seems like a nice person who wants to make her own opinion of the other ladies instead of listening to Sonya.  I say good for her!



exactly!


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> On the other hand...what has LuAnne had done? She looks amazing! She looks young and healthy....which boggles the mind because she sounds like a smoker. Her bone structure is everything.


Aside from the previous work which has long settled and some regular maintenance, I think she looks so good because she is so happy.


----------



## needloub

Jayne1 said:


> That's such a good point.



Thanks...I am really looking forward to see Carole's reactions during the election episode


----------



## kemilia

needloub said:


> Thanks...I am really looking forward to see Carole's reactions during the election episode


I am SO looking forward to that episode! I can hear Ramona's chortles already.

Carol is just over the top with the "I'm a journalist so I know everything" this season. I agree that her cute BF is just hanging on until something better (as in $$$$$) comes along.


----------



## Carson123

Tivo said:


> Wow. Carole is super annoying! I just want her to STFU!
> 
> Bethenny looks terrible and the way she treated Tinsley is so typical. Bethenny thinks she's someone people want to suck up to. She's so delusional and negative. She needs to wake up. Her moment passed once people realized she wasn't the "every woman" she pretended to be before Skinny Girl. She is completely unrelatable.
> 
> On the other hand...what has LuAnne had done? She looks amazing! She looks young and healthy....which boggles the mind because she sounds like a smoker. Her bone structure is everything.



Luanne and Dorinda are both smokers. 

I know smoking is so bad for your skin, but I think genetics plays the largest role on how you'll age. Luanne is a great example


----------



## horse17

Just watched a rerun and Im glad Lu got married...but I wonder what the deal is between them?...it was so obvious he was outright cheating on her when they were engaged..in full view nonetheless...and we all know Lu doesnt have much of a moral compass when it comes to messing around with someone thats married.....just wonder how it will play out...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Was Tinsley somebody before she married into the family?  I ask because, she talked about moving back to NYC to have her old life back.  With some of these families, once you are no longer part of the family (like Sonja) you can't carry on like you did when you were part of the family.


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Was Tinsley somebody before she married into the family?  I ask because, she talked about moving back to NYC to have her old life back.  With some of these families, once you are no longer part of the family (like Sonja) you can't carry on like you did when you were part of the family.


Did they live in new York and palm beach?


----------



## AECornell

Tinsley is from my hometown (Richmond VA). Her family is wealthy and her moms side has presidential familial relationships. But she met topper at school when they were young so she's been a socialite for a long time. She wasn't really "someone" before meeting topper but she did come from money.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Carole is not the intellectual that she would like everyone to believe & think she is & her knowledge of politics
needs to be questioned as well.
She is rather full of herself with not much to fall back on


----------



## caitlin1214

Carole is not wrong, but she kind of ruins it and makes people not want to listen to her by stomping on everyone else in the conversation. 

I believe she is more informed than Ramona is, but a monologue does not a conversation make.


----------



## Carson123

hotshot said:


> Carole is not the intellectual that she would like everyone to believe & think she is & her knowledge of politics
> needs to be questioned as well.
> She is rather full of herself with not much to fall back on



How do you know? She was a career journalist that was married into part of the Kennedy family. I'm not saying she's an expert but I would bet she knows (and cares) more than the average constituent.


----------



## Carson123

horse17 said:


> ^.. actually I'll add offensive and elitist to laughable... but that's okay we all have our own set of facts these days.. peace



[emoji849]


----------



## Tivo

Yes. A career journalist with zero objectivity or ability to restrain her own opinion. A career journalist who was ultimately blindsided (like so many of her counterparts) because she could only see one outcome. 
What good is journalism if you just a blowhard spouting your opinions like the rest of us @ssholes?


----------



## horse17

Does anyone know what Ramona said to carol in regards to not having children?....I never heard exactly what she said..


----------



## purseinsanity

I think Kyle realized how deplorable Kim came off and thus instructed Kim repeatedly to "go explain how superstitious you are".


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> Does anyone know what Ramona said to carol in regards to not having children?....I never heard exactly what she said..


She said something along the lines of "I have a daughter.. you don't have kids so you don't understand'


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> She said something along the lines of "I have a daughter.. you don't have kids so you don't understand'


...that woman is miserable..and it shows


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DC-Cutie said:


> She said something along the lines of "I have a daughter.. you don't have kids so you don't understand'


But  kudos to Caroline how she rebutted back to Ramona and quickly discredited her with that ignorant statement.


----------



## guccimamma

carole was married to a cousin of the kennedys.  he died, his cousin died  his cousin's wife died, her (carolyn's) sister died. 18years ago. all within a couple of weeks. those are facts.

i doubt think she has any real connection to the family anymore, but that's my speculation.

her political opinions are no more relevant, valuable or insightful than the average person.  she just thinks they are, because of who she used to be.  it must be hard to let go of that.


----------



## pjhm

purseinsanity said:


> I think Kyle realized how deplorable Kim came off and thus instructed Kim repeatedly to "go explain how superstitious you are".



Think u need to post this in RHBH


----------



## Love Of My Life

guccimamma said:


> carole was married to a cousin of the kennedys.  he died, his cousin died  his cousin's wife died, her (carolyn's) sister died. 18years ago. all within a couple of weeks. those are facts.
> 
> i doubt think she has any real connection to the family anymore, but that's my speculation.
> 
> her political opinions are no more relevant, valuable or insightful than the average person.  she just thinks they are, because of who she used to be.  it must be hard to let go of that.



Agree here.


----------



## purseinsanity

pjhm said:


> Think u need to post this in RHBH


Yikes sorry!!


----------



## purseinsanity

guccimamma said:


> carole was married to a cousin of the kennedys.  he died, his cousin died  his cousin's wife died, her (carolyn's) sister died. 18years ago. all within a couple of weeks. those are facts.
> 
> i doubt think she has any real connection to the family anymore, but that's my speculation.
> 
> her political opinions are no more relevant, valuable or insightful than the average person.  she just thinks they are, because of who she used to be.  it must be hard to let go of that.


Hasn't it been years since she was an actual journalist?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carols' talk about her being a journalist could have been cut short real quick!  I would have said 'yeah, all that is well great and fine, because at the present moment you are on a reality show, so nobody gives a fcuk about you being a journalist"


----------



## baghagg

This may be by far the most uninteresting season of all the RH franchise.  Even the opening is dull. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cafecreme15

baghagg said:


> This may be by far the most uninteresting season of all the RH franchise.  Even the opening is dull.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


And I really needed this franchise to come through after the snoozefest season of RHoBH.


----------



## lucywife

Wrong thread


----------



## TC1

Carole needs to invest in a new couch, the one she's sitting on was ripped to shreds.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

TC1 said:


> Carole needs to invest in a new couch, the one she's sitting on was ripped to shreds.


I don't think she will....the couch was her mother-in-law's so I am sure she has it for sentimental reasons...and that couch is from the 1960s. The scalamadre fabric goes for about $2000k a yard.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

TC1 said:


> Carole needs to invest in a new couch, the one she's sitting on was ripped to shreds.





WillstarveforLV said:


> I don't think she will....the couch was her mother-in-law's so I am sure she has it for sentimental reasons...and that couch is from the 1960s. The scalamadre fabric goes for about $2000k a yard.



I get why she keeps it for sentimental value, I also like the design but in its current condition it looks shabby.... and not in a shabby chic way.... 

she needs to invest in reupholstery...


----------



## chowlover2

To recover the couch in the original fabric would cost $50,000. I don't know if Carole has that kind of money.


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> To recover the couch in the original fabric would cost $50,000. I don't know if Carole has that kind of money.


If I were her I'd put it in storage if it had sentimental value.  The shredded couch with cats all over it really make her look like a crazy cat lady.  All it's missing is cat urine.


----------



## horse17

TC1 said:


> Carole needs to invest in a new couch, the one she's sitting on was ripped to shreds.


----------



## lovesbmw

horse17 said:


>


I noticed the same thing, sad shape, i would have covered it,with something to hide the shreds .


----------



## baghagg

lovesbmw said:


> I noticed the same thing, sad shape, i would have covered it,with something to hide the shreds .


During previous seasons she did have a blanket (or something) over it


----------



## Creativelyswank

Didn't she have a ton of fabric samples hanging off the back of it in the first episode? Perhaps she is recovering it. Just not fast enough I guess.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Boring episode
Dorinda's attack on Sonja seemed very rehearsed - like someone wrote her the lines to say
Carole is becoming the crazy cat lady (and I love cats).  The kittens were adorable - I'd rather watch an hour of them than have another episode like this
Sonja is coming off petty and jealous - and why she is suddenly a prude and won't let Tinsely have male guests over at her house?  And totally grossed she washed her panties in the bidet
Preferred Luanne's Hamptoms before the renos 
Where is Bethenny? Not that I'm complaining - but for being paid the highest - $1million per episode isn't it?  She's barely had any camera time so far -she conveniently skips out on things when it suits her


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> To recover the couch in the original fabric would cost $50,000. I don't know if Carole has that kind of money.


She doesn't have to recover it the original fabric if she can't afford it = I'm sure she could find some thing very nice - I also thought I saw swatches on the back of the couch so maybe she is thinking of it


----------



## lucywife

CanuckBagLover said:


> And totally grossed she washed her panties in the bidet


 and sniffing them before that  the whole scene was beyond gross. 
Poor Tinsley, moving in with Sonja was a bad idea.


----------



## Sassys

WillstarveforLV said:


> I don't think she will....the couch was her mother-in-law's so I am sure she has it for sentimental reasons...and that couch is from the 1960s. The scalamadre fabric goes for about $2000k a yard.



Some things need to be let go. Save a piece of the fabric if it is that special.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Some things need to be let go. Save a piece of the fabric if it is that special.


She could make it a nice couch for her pets they would love it


----------



## baghagg

Creativelyswank said:


> Didn't she have a ton of fabric samples hanging off the back of it in the first episode? Perhaps she is recovering it. Just not fast enough I guess.


Yes,  i noticed the fabric swatches this season

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jayne1

When Carole redecorated a few seasons ago, her decorator did find something to patch the arms of the tiger couch.  They showed that.

Has the fabric on the seats deteriorated even more since then, since I don't remember seeing any throws over the seats...


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sassys said:


> Some things need to be let go. Save a piece of the fabric if it is that special.


I have read awhile back she was quoted that she gets non-stop offers for the couch  - offers that are enough $$ to buy a summer home - so maybe this further drives her to keep it and its appears she is not going to let it go for whatever her reasons may be.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

lucywife said:


> and sniffing them before that  the whole scene was beyond gross.
> Poor Tinsley, moving in with Sonja was a bad idea.


Panty Soup!!


----------



## Sassys

WillstarveforLV said:


> I have read awhile back she was quoted that she gets non-stop offers for the couch  - offers that are enough $$ to buy a summer home - so maybe this further drives her to keep it and its appears she is not going to let it go for whatever her reasons may be.



I so don't believe that lol If that was the case, then there must be away to fix the holes in it. It just boggles my mind, she had the apartment completely redone and left that couch like that. Clearly she can't afford to get it fixed.


----------



## TC1

WillstarveforLV said:


> I don't think she will....the couch was her mother-in-law's so I am sure she has it for sentimental reasons...and that couch is from the 1960s. The scalamadre fabric goes for about $2000k a yard.


So, if Lee stops over..she sees kittens fighting and clawing on her old sofa that's shredded? 
Maybe just put some throws on it to preserve the stuffing from bursting out when you have a camera crew in your home


----------



## Longchamp

Just announced...new show coming to Bravo with Fredrick from MDLNY and Bethenny called _Project Property.
 _Hope this duo doesn't ruin my man Fred.
Serhant from MDLNY is getting his own show also.


----------



## RueMonge

Does anybody know what Sonja said about Dorinda the day before the dinner? 

I'd love to see Tinsley without the thick eye make up. Loved her hair pulled back in the last scene in Sonja's kitchen. 
So apparently Tinsley is in the daughter's room so she won't bring a man home, but it didn't work.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Sassys said:


> I so don't believe that lol If that was the case, then there must be away to fix the holes in it. It just boggles my mind, she had the apartment completely redone and left that couch like that. Clearly she can't afford to get it fixed.


 I know I dont believe either...I think she is just doing this to appear "deep" .


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sassys said:


> I so don't believe that lol If that was the case, then there must be away to fix the holes in it. It just boggles my mind, she had the apartment completely redone and left that couch like that. Clearly she can't afford to get it fixed.



In the book that she wrote about her losses. She tells the story of selling a chair that came from the Kennedy family, she and her husband Anthony, sold the chair for funds when they were renovating the apartment when they purchased. The chair must have sold for a lot.


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> Just announced...new show coming to Bravo with Fredrick from MDLNY and Bethenny called _Project Property.
> _Hope this duo doesn't ruin my man Fred.
> Serhant from MDLNY is getting his own show also.


Speaking of Fredrick and Beth -- who pays for the staging of Beth's apartment.  

I assume Beth, and the only reason I mention it, is that the staging was more than that, it looked like a reno and the price tag must have been significant.  Not that she didn't recoup.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Sonja is coming off petty and jealous - and why she is suddenly a prude and won't let Tinsely have male guests over at her house?  And totally grossed she washed her panties in the bidet


OMG between the undies in the bidet and vibrators in her dishwasher, Sonia grosses me out even more!


----------



## purseinsanity

WillstarveforLV said:


> I have read awhile back she was quoted that she gets non-stop offers for the couch  - offers that are enough $$ to buy a summer home - so maybe this further drives her to keep it and its appears she is not going to let it go for whatever her reasons may be.


She should accept one lol.


----------



## purseinsanity

Longchamp said:


> Just announced...new show coming to Bravo with Fredrick from MDLNY and Bethenny called _Project Property.
> _Hope this duo doesn't ruin my man Fred.
> Serhant from MDLNY is getting his own show also.


Why must we have Bethenny shoved down our throats Bravo?!!?


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> Carole needs to invest in a new couch, the one she's sitting on was ripped to shreds.


I had to double look when I saw it lol.. I was like "wtf did those cats shred her sofa??"


----------



## Creativelyswank

I think panty-gate was a far more scintillating needless drama than dissecting someone's financial status based on a piece of furniture. This is going to be a long season.


----------



## cafecreme15

I love Tinsley's top that she wore to Ramona's dinner party. Can anyone ID? Also...must she bring up her arrest in every dang scene?


----------



## Ceeyahd

cafecreme15 said:


> I love Tinsley's top that she wore to Ramona's dinner party. Can anyone ID? Also...must she bring up her arrest in every dang scene?



Tinsley would tell you, yes, in deed. She will bring her arrest up to everyone. She wants to get it out of the way.


----------



## cafecreme15

Ceeyahd said:


> Tinsley would tell you, yes, in deed. She will bring her arrest up to everyone. She wants to get it out of the way.


I see her doing this more as gimmicky and trying to get people to remember her on the show than her trying to preempt gossip.


----------



## Ceeyahd

cafecreme15 said:


> I see her doing this more as gimmicky and trying to get people to remember her on the show than her trying to preempt gossip.



Totally agree
 It's her story line.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cafecreme15 said:


> I love Tinsley's top that she wore to Ramona's dinner party. Can anyone ID? Also...must she bring up her arrest in every dang scene?


Tinsley sweater that she wore to Ramona's dinner party is 'Era' from Alice & Olivia.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Longchamp said:


> Just announced...new show coming to Bravo with Fredrick from MDLNY and Bethenny called _Project Property.
> _Hope this duo doesn't ruin my man Fred.
> Serhant from MDLNY is getting his own show also.



Interesting, I seem to recall Bethenny bragging what a talent she has for real estate - I think this was when she sold her apartment last season and then went on  about how she wanted to do other real estate projects - essentially flipping.  I guess she talked Bravo into a show. Hope it tanks.


----------



## bagsforme

Bethenny has a show coming out her real estate agent from MDLNY.  Its about renovating.  She has a production company now?  Whats the other show she produced?


----------



## chowlover2

bagsforme said:


> Bethenny has a show coming out her real estate agent from MDLNY.  Its about renovating.  She has a production company now?  Whats the other show she produced?


I know there was a show on FYI network last year called Food Porn that I believed Bethenny produced. I don't think it was renewed.


----------



## horse17

Longchamp said:


> Just announced...new show coming to Bravo with Fredrick from MDLNY and Bethenny called _Project Property.
> _Hope this duo doesn't ruin my man Fred.
> Serhant from MDLNY





CanuckBagLover said:


> Interesting, I seem to recall Bethenny bragging what a talent she has for real estate - I think this was when she sold her apartment last season and then went on  about how she wanted to do other real estate projects - essentially flipping.  I guess she talked Bravo into a show. Hope it tanks.


yup...hence the scene with her making the right call on the price for


CanuckBagLover said:


> Interesting, I seem to recall Bethenny bragging what a talent she has for real estate - I think this was when she sold her apartment last season and then went on  about how she wanted to do other real estate projects - essentially flipping.  I guess she talked Bravo into a show. Hope it tanks.


Not sure about her real estate experience although my guess is it's limited.., but it's kind of like people that build and design their first home and then think they're interior decorators


----------



## pjhm

purseinsanity said:


> Why must we have Bethenny shoved down our throats Bravo?!!?



Yeah, her speech pattern makes me nervous, prefer not to hear her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Here's a description of Bethenny and Frederik's new show:
http://www.realitytea.com/2017/04/2...erty-project-fredrik-eklund-bethenny-frankel/ 

*"Bethenny and Fredrik Property Project* (Working Title) – This new series follows two fan favorite powerhouses, *Bethenny Frankel* and* Fredrik Eklund*, as they come together in their new venture as real estate moguls and business partners. Viewers will watch as they tackle the ups and downs of scouting, buying, and designing multimillion-dollar properties. The series shows a side of Bethenny and Fredrik, often through their humorous dynamic, that fans have never seen before as they make big flipping gambles in the hopes of even bigger payouts."

SkinnyGirl must really be tanking.  And I bet will hear and a see alot of her new real estate projects on next season's RH.


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> Here's a description of Bethenny and Frederik's new show:
> http://www.realitytea.com/2017/04/2...erty-project-fredrik-eklund-bethenny-frankel/
> 
> *"Bethenny and Fredrik Property Project* (Working Title) – This new series follows two fan favorite powerhouses, *Bethenny Frankel* and* Fredrik Eklund*, as they come together in their new venture as real estate moguls and business partners. Viewers will watch as they tackle the ups and downs of scouting, buying, and designing multimillion-dollar properties. The series shows a side of Bethenny and Fredrik, often through their humorous dynamic, that fans have never seen before as they make big flipping gambles in the hopes of even bigger payouts."
> 
> SkinnyGirl must really be tanking.  And I bet will hear and a see alot of her new real estate projects on next season's RH.


B really should've stopped her line at the alcohol.  The market is already flooded with candies/chocolates, water flavors etc.


----------



## GoGlam

She had skinnygirl for several years and it didn't go very far... seemed to take off with Jason.  An entrepreneur is likely to have a failed venture or several, but with Bethenny, it seems like everything (other than what Jason was involved with) has failed.  I've started to assume that he really helped a lot to achieve her success with Beam.


----------



## Tivo

What happened to Bethenny's relationship with Ellen?


----------



## rockhollow

Just saw the episode:

Carole looked drugged/stoned at her apt with Beth, and seemed totally obvious to Beth's  vibe, cause it looked like Beth was not feeling her, not really like her friend.
All her comments to Carole were border line cruel, not the words of a friend.

Again, I just think Beth is hanging out with Carole for a filming partner.

Did they have less filters on the cameras this episode. Some of the ladies were looking really rough, well except Luann and Dorinda.
All that blond hair looked shaggy and unkempt.
They always look better in their confessionals, better lighting and filter, I guess.

Not the best time, but Dorinda was going in for the kill to Sonja at Ramona's dinner party. She has some good digs, but did take some of her comments too far.
And although Sonja deserves some of it, I did feel a bit bad for her. But then she doesn't disappoint, and was way over the top, trying to guilt Tinsley about going out without her.
Luann said it when she said Tinsley would be paying to stay there, somehow.


----------



## nycmom

Carole's blog this week...http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ole-radziwill/carole-radziwill-writes-an-open


----------



## Bagisa

So according to Carole's blog, to rise to her level of political know-how, all you need to do is read The Post, politico.com and watch C-span. Ha. Nope. That doesn't make you an insider. 

The analogy to a retired physician is ridiculous bc that physician was vetted numerous times via med school, residency and fellowship training to become a medical expert. Whereas anyone (rightfully so) can log online or turn on their tv to become informed about politics. What a delusional woman. 

Go volunteer for a 2018 campaign if you want to be considered an insider and get off your dilapidated couch.


----------



## horse17

Bagisa said:


> So according to Carole's blog, to rise to her level of political know-how, all you need to do is read The Post, politico.com and watch C-span. Ha. Nope. That doesn't make you an insider.
> 
> The analogy to a retired physician is ridiculous bc that physician was vetted numerous times via med school, residency and fellowship training to become a medical expert. Whereas anyone (rightfully so) can log online or turn on their tv to become informed about politics. What a delusional woman.
> 
> Go volunteer for a 2018 campaign if you want to be considered an insider and get off your dilapidated couch.


Get a life carole


----------



## Jayne1

All I know is, Carole has 3 animals in the apartment and isn't creative enough to give them different names.


----------



## floatinglili

Erk. I am doing my RHNY viewing vicariously this season, though this forum. I felt like sparing myself. But I clicked on the 'daily dish' link and saw Dorinda mauling Sonia at the dinner party. Who speaks to another woman like that? The little light I had for Dorinda just died. Sonia remained remarkably composed, she's got staying power that girl, that is for sure.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> All I know is, Carole has 3 animals in the apartment and isn't creative enough to give them different names.


I actually thought Bethenny's comment was appropriate!  Something like the writer can't even come up with more than one name for her pets.  The creative juices are flowing.  LOL.
Makes me wonder if Aviva may have had it somewhat right with the ghostwriter accusation?


----------



## purseinsanity

nycmom said:


> Carole's blog this week...http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...ole-radziwill/carole-radziwill-writes-an-open


Oh brother.  It's been my experience that people who feel the need to mention their resume are looking for validation and have insecurities about it.  I don't doubt Carole worked in news, but news doesn't equal politics to me.  She acts like she's some great politician because she was a newswoman and has a cousin link to the Kennedys.  That's like me claiming to be an expert hockey player because my second cousin by marriage was drafted by the NHL and I love reading about hockey.  Give me a break!


----------



## GaudyGirl

I also take issue with her lumping parenting knowledge in with Kama Sutra and blood alcohol level.  Maybe, it's trivial to her but trying to mold productive members of society is a little more important than ancient Indian sexual techniques, IMO.  Her self importance is nauseating.


----------



## nycmom

Bagisa said:


> Go volunteer for a 2018 campaign if you want to be considered an insider and get off your dilapidated couch.



I am pretty sure she will, she volunteered in 2016.

I am not a Carole fan after last season but I understand her point...in this era of "alternative facts" it has become essential to check multiple reliable sources before believing anything at all.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CanuckBagLover said:


> Here's a description of Bethenny and Frederik's new show:
> http://www.realitytea.com/2017/04/2...erty-project-fredrik-eklund-bethenny-frankel/
> 
> *"Bethenny and Fredrik Property Project* (Working Title) – This new series follows two fan favorite powerhouses, *Bethenny Frankel* and* Fredrik Eklund*, as they come together in their new venture as real estate moguls and business partners. Viewers will watch as they tackle the ups and downs of scouting, buying, and designing multimillion-dollar properties. The series shows a side of Bethenny and Fredrik, often through their humorous dynamic, that fans have never seen before as they make big flipping gambles in the hopes of even bigger payouts."
> 
> SkinnyGirl must really be tanking.  And I bet will hear and a see alot of her new real estate projects on next season's RH.



Not so sure about Bethenny having the "personality for the real estate market".. Fredrik can be a bit much & to have her in a joint
venture, one of them should be talking to Lisa R for some zanax as B or F will likely need it with their temperaments...


----------



## caitlin1214

I understand Dorinda's anger, but to do it at dinner (with all the mudslinging) is inappropriate. She should have pulled her aside for a "What the hell?" moment.


----------



## tweegy

Ok so I'm relatively new to the housewives just started watching Atlanta and NYC like a couple seasons ago, been watching some older episodes cause I have no life [emoji19]... but what's the reason folks don't care for Bethenny? I don't mind her, I like how she is pretty blunt and funny.. but daz me...


----------



## horse17

tweegy said:


> Ok so I'm relatively new to the housewives just started watching Atlanta and NYC like a couple seasons ago, been watching some older episodes cause I have no life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but what's the reason folks don't care for Bethenny? I don't mind her, I like how she is pretty blunt and funny.. but daz me...


IMO..while I appreciate her being direct and blunt..she takes it to an obnoxious level.  And now she thinks because of her success in her  busine venturw..she's a master of all


----------



## baghagg

tweegy said:


> Ok so I'm relatively new to the housewives just started watching Atlanta and NYC like a couple seasons ago, been watching some older episodes cause I have no life [emoji19]... but what's the reason folks don't care for Bethenny? I don't mind her, I like how she is pretty blunt and funny.. but daz me...


I like her too - she's quick witted. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aimee3

Can't stand Dorinda. She's ok until she opens her mouth and then she sounds like a thug.  She and that boyfriend Jon deserve each other. They are very much alike!


----------



## tweegy

horse17 said:


> IMO..while I appreciate her being direct and blunt..she takes it to an obnoxious level.  And now she thinks because of her success in her  busine venturw..she's a master of all



Oh yeh, that's true.. but in all fairness they're all up in they're own heads.. 



Aimee3 said:


> Can't stand Dorinda. She's ok until she opens her mouth and then she sounds like a thug.  She and that boyfriend Jon deserve each other. They are very much alike!



Dorinda cracks me up but yeh she can make my eyeballs roll sometimes.


----------



## baghagg

Aimee3 said:


> Can't stand Dorinda. She's ok until she opens her mouth and then she sounds like a thug.  She and that boyfriend Jon deserve each other. They are very much alike!


The ladies frequently refer to her as refined,  etc.    I've yet to see evidence backing this


----------



## horse17

baghagg said:


> The ladies frequently refer to her as refined,  etc.    I've yet to see evidence backing this


refined?....more like "gangsta"  lol


----------



## Tivo

tweegy said:


> Ok so I'm relatively new to the housewives just started watching Atlanta and NYC like a couple seasons ago, been watching some older episodes cause I have no life [emoji19]... but what's the reason folks don't care for Bethenny? I don't mind her, I like how she is pretty blunt and funny.. but daz me...


Bethenny was a huge fave in the early seasons. I adored her. I even supported her through her talk show...which I didn't think was that bad...until I realized just how self-centered she is. 
She has become insufferable, imo. And it has nothing to do with her "business savvy."


----------



## Love Of My Life

horse17 said:


> refined?....more like "gangsta"  lol



+1... far from refined as one can be...


----------



## tweegy

Tivo said:


> Bethenny was a huge fave in the early seasons. I adored her. I even supported her through her talk show...which I didn't think was that bad...until I realized just how self-centered she is.
> She has become insufferable, imo. And it has nothing to do with her "business savvy."


Yeh, I agree.

All of them are so self involved lol


----------



## Tropigal3

caitlin1214 said:


> I understand Dorinda's anger, but to do it at dinner (with all the mudslinging) is inappropriate. She should have pulled her aside for a "What the hell?" moment.



She CAN be "refined" at times but her behavior was so inappropriate and embarrassing.  I gotta give it to Sonya...she's pretty forgiving.  I just wish she would stop her own embarrassing behavior playing her sexuality to the camera's all the time.  Sheesh.



tweegy said:


> Ok so I'm relatively new to the housewives just started watching Atlanta and NYC like a couple seasons ago, been watching some older episodes cause I have no life [emoji19]... but what's the reason folks don't care for Bethenny? I don't mind her, I like how she is pretty blunt and funny.. but daz me...



She can be obnoxious but for whatever reason, I still like her.


----------



## floatinglili

I loved Dorinda when she first arrived, what a breath of fresh air! Her style, her hair, her sensibility - seemed effortless in comparison with the other women. Her interior design preferences at her country house blew me away. I enjoyed hearing of her previous life, she did seem elegant, artistic and somehow unstuffy all at the same time. The wild card John was a puzzle to be solved. 
I could probably still find a little love for Dorinda. But to maul Sonia in that way was excruciating. 
I am starting to find a new-found respect for our fragile butterfly Sonia. She was always a bit of a favourite but over the last season or two, the stress seemed to be affecting her to the point she was high as a kite. She seems on more solid ground now. I hope so. She strikes me as one of the nicer castmembers on RHONY. I don't enjoy watching her struggle, I want her to thrive.


----------



## horse17

floatinglili said:


> I loved Dorinda when she first arrived, what a breath of fresh air! Her style, her hair, her sensibility - seemed effortless in comparison with the other women. Her interior design preferences at her country house blew me away. I enjoyed hearing of her previous life, she did seem elegant, artistic and somehow unstuffy all at the same time. The wild card John was a puzzle to be solved.
> I could probably still find a little love for Dorinda. But to maul Sonia in that way was excruciating.
> I am starting to find a new-found respect for our fragile butterfly Sonia. She was always a bit of a favourite but over the last season or two, the stress seemed to be affecting her to the point she was high as a kite. She seems on more solid ground now. I hope so. She strikes me as one of the nicer castmembers on RHONY. I don't enjoy watching her struggle, I want her to thrive.


I agree...to me, Sonja is not a mean girl by nature...yes, she 's flighty,  lives in her previous life, throws around her sexuality, and imo, shes insecure and desperate for a real lover.... .....the only thing is that sometimes i think she uses her space shot personality to get herself out of a conflict....not sure she can be trusted all that much too...


----------



## floatinglili

Sonia doesn't seem a dishevelled or cynical mess. If she brings a man home from time that's her business, not Dorinda's. Dorinda gets more than Sonia- she's got a regular boyfriend. I really didn't get the nasty attack.
Sonia will hopefully marry or settle with a proper love soon, and all strength to her. She does not present as 'damaged goods' to me and I'm usually pretty 'triggered' by gratuitious promiscuity on tv lol.

ETA: well maybe she has been a little dishevelled sometimes lol.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Honestly the whole exchange felt so staged and scripted I wonder if it is written in their contract that they rotate who will play the villainess each season. Just not buying the severity nor the quick make up.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I thought it was extremely tacky of Dorinda to confront Sonja at Ramona's dinner party.  I don't know how Sonja sat there and took all of those insults.  It was humiliating and I felt sorry for her.  Ramona, as the host and friends with both, should have shut it down and asked them to speak in private.  Ultimately, Dorinda came out looking bad to me.  I didn't even remember what Sonja supposedly did to her.


----------



## Love Of My Life

They are all victims of each other's inadequacies, jealousies, pettiness, superiority, etc & they certainly are not
what many of us would refer to as "ladies"


----------



## horse17

I wonder how close they are to their personalities IRL  vs the one we see on the screen


----------



## Tivo

Dorinda is a thug. Didn't the group out her as a cokehead last year?


----------



## Love Of My Life

horse17 said:


> I wonder how close they are to their personalities IRL  vs the one we see on the screen



Drama queens on the screen perhaps more tame IRL


----------



## horse17

Tom wanted a rolex for wedding gift...lol


----------



## sgj99

i just can't take Carole and her election crap anymore.  and it has nothing to do with who she is or isn't backing, it's the fact that i a Real Housewife Reality TV personality just doesn't hold any intellectual weight with me.  it would be like Teresa from NJ talking about religion in depth ... pppuuulllleeeezzzzzz.


----------



## cafecreme15

I actually cringed from second hand embarrassment and awkwardness in that scene where Ramona ignored her date standing there.


----------



## horse17

cafecreme15 said:


> I actually cringed from second hand embarrassment and awkwardness in that scene where Ramona ignored her date standing there.


Yes!...was thinking the same thing...poor guy..hes in a room full of women, hope he gets lucky ...


----------



## pursegrl12

Omg, she's crying....seriously???? [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## sgj99

cafecreme15 said:


> I actually cringed from second hand embarrassment and awkwardness in that scene where Ramona ignored her date standing there.



i know!  she told him they'd just "chill" and then turned her back on him.  that was beyond rude.


----------



## horse17

What was carole preaching about when her and Ramona were in the store the day after the election?...


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i know!  she told him they'd just "chill" and then turned her back on him.  that was beyond rude.



Lol, no she said "you should just chill".


----------



## Jayne1

What procedure did Ramona have and I bet it was comped by the doctor for the exposure, but whatever... anyone know what it's called?


----------



## horse17

^ no idea, but, man, that looked awful


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I fell asleep about half way through the episode - which sums things up for me about how this season is going.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> What procedure did Ramona have and I bet it was comped by the doctor for the exposure, but whatever... anyone know what it's called?



Looks like Fraxel. I just had it done twice, but I was not given a sedative. I was only numbed for 45 minutes. I did a post on it under Beauty threads.


----------



## TC1

When I caught a glimpse of Luann's cracked to hell screen when she was showing the Rolex she bought Tom...I was thinking she should have been out shopping for a new phone instead of a tie.


----------



## horse17

Kind of surprised Tom never bought one for himself


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Looks like Fraxel. I just had it done twice, but I was not given a sedative. I was only numbed for 45 minutes. I did a post on it under Beauty threads.


Oh, thanks.  I went and read your post there. 

i was initially wondering if it was Thermage, also painful and expensive with no guarantee of results, which is why I never did it.  Also, I was never told I could have a sedative -- I mean Ramona didn't look in pain because of the shot.  Until after the procedure that is, when she needed something cool.

In any case, Ramona looks fabulous for 60, even if her eye area is too clean and weird.


----------



## caitlin1214

Ramona's being Ramona even at the surprise party. She talks over Sonja, she's really hurt that Bethenney wasn't there, she demands people sing louder during the 'happy birthday' part. (The loud discussion over the cake during the singing, though, was funny.)

I don't blame Bethenney for not wanting to go. I probably wouldn't want to go, either. 

Sonja's possessiveness or whatever it is she has of Tinsley is not cute. Maybe I could see her being hurt that Tinsley was going somewhere with her friends and not mentioning it to her, but she's not a mind reader. She didn't know you wanted a drink. And the fact that she couldn't read Sonja's mind regarding the drink meant she needed to be babysat? Really? 

LuAnn's not kidding: Tinsley's not paying rent to stay with Sonja, but she will pay (or as we saw in the past two episodes, is paying) in other ways.  

 And I realized that what I just wrote may sound sexual, but that's not how I meant it.


----------



## cafecreme15

caitlin1214 said:


> Sonja's possessiveness or whatever it is she has of Tinsley is not cute. Maybe I could see her being hurt that Tinsley was going somewhere with her friends and not mentioning it to her, but she's not a mind reader. She didn't know you wanted a drink. And the fact that she couldn't read Sonja's mind regarding the drink meant she needed to be babysat? Really?
> 
> LuAnn's not kidding: Tinsley's not paying rent to stay with Sonja, but she will pay (or as we saw in the past two episodes, is paying) in other ways.
> 
> And I realized that what I just wrote may sound sexual, but that's not how I meant it.



You know, when I first heard Luann say this I thought she meant something sexual in nature too! But Luann is so right and would know best from first hand experience. I think Sonja misses having her daughter live with her and craves companionship from people other than her ridiculous interns. This translates to her being weirdly possessive of her house guests and treating them like her daughter rather than her friends.


----------



## ExBagHag

Been meaning to comment all week about the latest show...

1).  I thought the dynamic between Carole and her Mom was odd.  I understand they're only 18 years apart but I thought Carole's Mom was exhausting.  I guess I see why Carole seems a bit cold and detached. 

2).  Ramona - just the least self aware person on the planet and ridiculously self-involved.  I hope that date skated on her as soon as she turned her back on him. 

3). Sonja - sweet, simple, thirsty. 

4).  I don't have much to say about LuAnn or Bethenny - I don't care for either of them. 

5).  Dorinda - classic drunk.


----------



## purseinsanity

Tropigal3 said:


> I gotta give it to Sonya...she's pretty forgiving.  I just wish she would stop her own embarrassing behavior playing her sexuality to the camera's all the time.  Sheesh.QUOTE]
> Sonya is a better person than I am.  I don't think I could get yelled at and treated like that by "friends" like Bethenny and Dorinda did to her and not really saying anything back.


----------



## tweegy

ExBagHag said:


> Been meaning to comment all week about the latest show...
> 
> 1).  I thought the dynamic between Carole and her Mom was odd.  I understand they're only 18 years apart but I thought Carole's Mom was exhausting.  I guess I see why Carole seems a bit cold and detached.
> 
> 2).  Ramona - just the least self aware person on the planet and ridiculously self-involved.  I hope that date skated on her as soon as she turned her back on him.
> 
> 3). Sonja - sweet, simple, thirsty.
> 
> 4).  I don't have much to say about LuAnn or Bethenny - I don't care for either of them.
> 
> *5).  Dorinda - classic drunk*.


Would help explain why the hell she's still with John. Cause I'm just baffled.. I think being with John is what gives her this attitude.


----------



## Coco.lover

I would NEVER stay at Sonja's but Tinsley was rude when she didn't even give her a birthday card to Sonja for her birthday and I would be pissed off if a friend is staying at my home and bringing randos over for one nights stands.  One thing is if Sonja wo owns the house bring in her randos but a complexity different thing when a guest does it.


----------



## chowlover2

Carole is selling some of her clothing on Poshmark...


----------



## Aimee3

If a friend introduces me to her friends, I would never make plans with them without asking original friend to join us. I think it was cruel that Tinsley did not include Sonja. By not even telling Sonja about the plans, it came off sneaky. 
What are your thought about this?


----------



## caitlin1214

I agree with the birthday card and if Tinsley wanted overnight guests, she should have discussed the rules regarding that with Sonja beforehand.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Aimee3 said:


> If a friend introduces me to her friends, I would never make plans with them without asking original friend to join us. I think it was cruel that Tinsley did not include Sonja. By not even telling Sonja about the plans, it came off sneaky.
> What are your thought about this?



Agree.. Just ask as it courteous & respectful of your friendship especially when someone opens their home to you to
at least include them in your plans especially when these friends are introduced to you...


----------



## Tivo

Aimee3 said:


> If a friend introduces me to her friends, I would never make plans with them without asking original friend to join us. I think it was cruel that Tinsley did not include Sonja. By not even telling Sonja about the plans, it came off sneaky.
> What are your thought about this?


I agree. Tinsley must have realized this. She's a socialite and doesn't realize it's rude to exclude a friend who brought you into a circle? A friend in whose home you are a guest? Is she that tacky?


----------



## simone72

Aimee3 said:


> If a friend introduces me to her friends, I would never make plans with them without asking original friend to join us. I think it was cruel that Tinsley did not include Sonja. By not even telling Sonja about the plans, it came off sneaky.
> What are your thought about this?


I think Tinsley is self absorbed too busy trying to fit in again that she's all over the place and forgot her manners maybe not on purpose but she's running around town trying to fit in and probably find the next contender and Sonja is not on her priority list !


----------



## simone72

On another note did anyone see Alex McCord on Watch What Happens Live? She was on with Ramona apparently now lives in Australia studying to be a psychologist and Simon studying to be a lawyer


----------



## horse17

hotshot said:


> Agree.. Just ask as it courteous & respectful of your friendship especially when someone opens their home to you to
> at least include them in your plans especially when these friends are introduced to you...


ITA...but, perhaps Tinsley didnt want Sonja there because of the competition.....


----------



## horse17

simone72 said:


> On another note did anyone see Alex McCord on Watch What Happens Live? She was on with Ramona apparently now lives in Australia studying to be a psychologist and Simon studying to be a lawyer


NO...thankfully.....can't stand them...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Call me cynical but I think the whole Sonja/Tinsley controversy over birthday cards and who's sleeping over is contrived for drama's sake.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> Carole is selling some of her clothing on Poshmark...


Maybe she's trying to raise funds to reupholster her precious sofa?


----------



## simone72

CanuckBagLover said:


> Maybe she's trying to raise funds to reupholster her precious sofa?



Omg did you see the state of the sofa?? That's far beyond vintage I couldn't believe they filmed it


----------



## baghagg

simone72 said:


> On another note did anyone see Alex McCord on Watch What Happens Live? She was on with Ramona apparently now lives in Australia studying to be a psychologist and Simon studying to be a lawyer


Yes,  that was as strange as expected. ..  they're probably living with his family

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lulilu

baghagg said:


> Yes,  that was as strange as expected. ..  they're probably living with his family
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



I saw them on tv in the past several months.  They were living in a huge rented house.  Family nearby.  I think I read later that they bought a much smaller house.


----------



## chowlover2

CanuckBagLover said:


> Maybe she's trying to raise funds to reupholster her precious sofa?


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Call me cynical but I think the whole Sonja/Tinsley controversy over birthday cards and who's sleeping over is contrived for drama's sake.


Yes and also Tinsley going out without Sonja was probably for the storyline too.


lulilu said:


> I saw them on tv in the past several months.  They were living in a huge rented house.  Family nearby.  I think I read later that they bought a much smaller house.


I hope they were able to sell their Brooklyn house at a good time, after prices started going up.


----------



## caitlin1214

If Sonja didn't allow overnight guests in her home (other than her own) then Tinsley should be able to stay at other people's places, and Sonja can't then get possessive over that. And part of me has a feeling she would be possessive if Tinsley did that. 


... But I hope the roommate rules thing was contrived for drama's sake!


----------



## Nahreen

I bet Tinsley was put by Bravo in Sonias house as an introduction to her on the show.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> Maybe she's trying to raise funds to reupholster her precious sofa?


----------



## tweegy

CanuckBagLover said:


> Maybe she's trying to raise funds to reupholster her precious sofa?



[emoji88][emoji88][emoji88][emoji88] you ain't right for that...LOL


----------



## Althea G.

I know I'm late to this discussion, but Dorinda showed herself to be a low class bully. Shaming someone for her age is disgusting, and then playing holier than thou is vile. Didn't she learn not to kick a person when they're down? That's just cruel and uncalled for, so to see her later being totally unrepentant is the worst part. At least when Bethenny tore Luann a new one, she apologized, but she was also calling out Lu's hypocrisy and insensitivity, and Bethenny acknowledged right away that she went too far. But Dorinda? Nope. She strikes me as lacking serious foresight and a lack of being able to sense others' feelings. We saw that first in her blindness to the girls' reaction to John's boorishness and now we see it here, where she just doubled down on her own behavior.

I used to like Dorinda a lot, but not so much these days.


----------



## TC1

I knew Sonja was gross when she was doing laundry in her bidet...but the inside if her fridge and the brown ice cubes REALLY made my stomach turn. I can't believe she allows that to be filmed. You think she'd be ashamed after last year talking about no heat/hot water.


----------



## horse17

I can not understand how or why tinsley would want to move in with Sonja while she's in transition...she has to have the means to do something else besides shack up with a friend......


----------



## horse17

carols apartment looks disgusting


----------



## Jss_s

horse17 said:


> carols apartment looks disgusting



I'm watching too and that was exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Longchamp

Ramona is cuckoo for cocoa puffs.  Season has been boring as predicted.


----------



## Tivo

horse17 said:


> carols apartment looks disgusting


Really? As in dirty?


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> Really? As in dirty?


Yes...to me it looked dirty...and that couch...Bethanny couldn't even sit on it without a throw to cover it..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Since we're speaking of houses - what was going on with Ramona's diningroom - her living area is   neat but then the camera sweeped to the dining area and it was mess! Was this because of the reno of her kitchen?  But it just looked random crap all over the place.

Something is wrong with Ramona - she comes off manic.

Bethenny is trying hard to play "nice" this year - but I also feel she is getting the nice edit.  And of course Carol just has to "casually" bring up the harassment charges against Jason. (eye roll)

Sonja is really coming off pathetic this year.

Tinsely seems nice but dull and maybe not too smart.

The memorial to Dorinda's late husband was touching though I found interesting that her two step children didn't  come.  I wonder it there is tension between  them (This is the first time I've heard her speak of them) or that they just didn't want to be filmed.  Her parent seemed very down to earth. Can't stand her daughter - she comes off so phony and pretentious.  Loved Dorinda's line that if her husband lost his job - "she' get his ass on jeapardy".   I like this down to earth Dorinda - not the nasty one that ripped into Sonja.

And as much as I'm over Luanne's "I'm getting married!!!" it was kind of sweet to see her try on her bridal gown and see the bride maid's dresses and to meet some of her family. I actually like her dress and the bridemaid's dress.  

But honestly the whole episode was another snooze fest - you know there's a problem when your favorite part is the footage of the kittens playing...


----------



## horse17

CanuckBagLover said:


> Since we're speaking of houses - what was going on with Ramona's diningroom - her living area is   neat but then the camera sweeped to the dining area and it was mess! Was this because of the reno of her kitchen?  But it just looked random crap all over the place.
> 
> Something is wrong with Ramona - she comes off manic.
> 
> Bethenny is trying hard to play "nice" this year - but I also feel she is getting the nice edit.  And of course Carol just has to "casually" bring up the harassment charges against Jason. (eye roll)
> 
> Sonja is really coming off pathetic this year.
> 
> Tinsely seems nice but dull and maybe not too smart.
> 
> The memorial to Dorinda's late husband was touching though I found interesting that her two step children didn't  come.  I wonder it there is tension between  them (This is the first time I've heard her speak of them) or that they just didn't want to be filmed.  Her parent seemed very down to earth. Can't stand her daughter - she comes off so phony and pretentious.  Loved Dorinda's line that if her husband lost his job - "she' get his ass on jeapardy".   I like this down to earth Dorinda - not the nasty one that ripped into Sonja.
> 
> And as much as I'm over Luanne's "I'm getting married!!!" it was kind of sweet to see her try on her bridal gown and see the bride maid's dresses and to meet some of her family. I actually like her dress and the bridemaid's dress.
> 
> But honestly the whole episode was another snooze fest - you know there's a problem when your favorite part is the footage of the kittens playing...


ITA...please keep dorindas daughter off the show..lol...yes, ramonas apt..I noticed that too..wth? It also looked much smaller to me.....there is def something wrong with Ramona...always has been


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just one more comment - how obnoxious was Tinsely's friend driving her pet dog in remote control car on a crowded NY street?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bethanny might be more in control of her behavior because she has a new show coming out with Fredrik & her temper/disposition
should come across as being "professional"...Who knows with these girls as they are Dr Jekyll Mr Hyde personalities


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Since we're speaking of houses - what was going on with Ramona's diningroom - her living area is   neat but then the camera sweeped to the dining area and it was mess! Was this because of the reno of her kitchen?  But it just looked random crap all over the place.


Yes, I thought she was renovating the kitchen with Mario, the contractor.

Anyway, I think it's stuff from a room that is being re-done and they made her look messy with no explanation.


----------



## green.bee

Ramona acts like she is off her meds. I am not a fan of Bethanny but don't blame her for not wanting get involved with a conversation with crazy.


----------



## TC1

I noticed when Ramona was on speaker with Dorinda her contacts still said Dorinda & Richard Medley. Good ole Ramona. Her eye twitching and neck spasms drive me crazy. 
I think it was a set up to have Tinsley move in with Sonja. Gives Sonja a bit of a storyline and they could introduce Tinsley as her "friend"
I can't stand Hannah. "I wrote a little something for Richard while I was contouring my face"
You mean, you googled some phony lines that were very impersonal?. Yup.


----------



## Sassys

*









	

		
			
		

		
	
 EXCLUSIVE - On top of the world: Ramona Singer opens the doors to her renovated NYC apartment after using her eye for design to undertake project by herself as stunning Housewives star looks to the future after turning 60*


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> Since we're speaking of houses - what was going on with Ramona's diningroom - her living area is   neat but then the camera sweeped to the dining area and it was mess! Was this because of the reno of her kitchen?  But it just looked random crap all over the place.
> 
> Something is wrong with Ramona - she comes off manic.
> 
> Bethenny is trying hard to play "nice" this year - but I also feel she is getting the nice edit.  And of course Carol just has to "casually" bring up the harassment charges against Jason. (eye roll)
> 
> Sonja is really coming off pathetic this year.
> 
> Tinsely seems nice but dull and maybe not too smart.
> 
> The memorial to Dorinda's late husband was touching though I found interesting that her two step children didn't  come.  I wonder it there is tension between  them (This is the first time I've heard her speak of them) or that they just didn't want to be filmed.  Her parent seemed very down to earth. Can't stand her daughter - she comes off so phony and pretentious.  Loved Dorinda's line that if her husband lost his job - "she' get his ass on jeapardy".   I like this down to earth Dorinda - not the nasty one that ripped into Sonja.
> 
> And as much as I'm over Luanne's "I'm getting married!!!" it was kind of sweet to see her try on her bridal gown and see the bride maid's dresses and to meet some of her family. I actually like her dress and the bridemaid's dress.
> 
> But honestly the whole episode was another snooze fest - you know there's a problem when your favorite part is the footage of the kittens playing...





TC1 said:


> I noticed when Ramona was on speaker with Dorinda her contacts still said Dorinda & Richard Medley. Good ole Ramona. Her eye twitching and neck spasms drive me crazy.
> I think it was a set up to have Tinsley move in with Sonja. Gives Sonja a bit of a storyline and they could introduce Tinsley as her "friend"
> I can't stand Hannah. "I wrote a little something for Richard while I was contouring my face"
> You mean, you googled some phony lines that were very impersonal?. Yup.


You put things where you can so the workers can work. She clearly had to move stuff to a location while they worked.

I'm  renovating my condo right now (complete gutted new kitchen, new wood floors, new bathroom, dinning room and livingroom). You have to move stuff where you can. My guest room is taken over by new stuff for livingroom, dinning room and kitchen. My master bedroom is taken over by everything from the bathroom. It's been 30 days so far of clutter hell and 2 weeks to go. Having wood floors restored alone is a nightmare. Everything has to be out the room and you can't stay in your home for 2 days. The dust from kitchen gut job alone is worth taking some xanax. No matter how much tarp you put up, there is dust everywhere.


----------



## guccimamma

carole's boyfriend makes her look old. 

i'm still on the election episode.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> *
> View attachment 3695683
> View attachment 3695684
> View attachment 3695685
> View attachment 3695686
> View attachment 3695687
> View attachment 3695688
> View attachment 3695689
> View attachment 3695690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE - On top of the world: Ramona Singer opens the doors to her renovated NYC apartment after using her eye for design to undertake project by herself as stunning Housewives star looks to the future after turning 60*


I like it, but she could have worked some more color in. It's all neutral and blah and one lonely orange vase to the side Maybe she doesn't know how to work color in?


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> carole's boyfriend makes her look old.
> 
> i'm still on the election episode.


Me too I haven't seen this week's yet. But Carole looks old regardless.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> I like it, but she could have worked some more color in. It's all neutral and blah and one lonely orange vase to the side Maybe she doesn't know how to work color in?



Agree, the walls should have been a darker color. I also am doing a beige and grey livingroom and the walls are grey while the furniture is beige (dinning room chairs are grey and living room rug is grey/silver). It was so hard finding the right grey for the walls and I still think I picked the wrong grey (to late, the painters finished last night lol).


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Agree, the walls should have been a darker color. I also am doing a beige and grey livingroom and the walls are grey while the furniture is beige (dinning room chairs are grey and living room rug is grey/silver). It was so hard finding the right grey for the walls and I still think I picked the wrong grey (to late, the painters finished last night lol).


Damn doll, I agree with the grey color. I know Behr has a lovely grey but can't recall the name of it. Good luck with the renos, I recall the days of living like your house was hit by a dust bomb lol


----------



## Tivo

tweegy said:


> I like it, but she could have worked some more color in. It's all neutral and blah and one lonely orange vase to the side Maybe she doesn't know how to work color in?


Maybe she wasn't ready to commit to a color yet. The walls seem ripe for a paint.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Damn doll, I agree with the grey color. I know Behr has a lovely grey but can't recall the name of it. Good luck with the renos, I recall the days of living like your house was hit by a dust bomb lol



I did Behr Casual Grey in the living room, and Benjamin Moore Grey Owl for the all white kitchen. Now, I just saw pics of Behr Dolphin Fin and like it more lol

I think once all the furniture arrives and wood floors are done in 2 weeks, it will all flow and I'll like the walls more.


----------



## Tivo

Add me to the list of those who can't stand Dorindas daughter. Her thirst for the camera stinks all the way through my screen.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> I did Behr Casual Grey in the living room, and Benjamin Moore Grey Owl for the all white kitchen. Now, I just saw pics of Behr Dolphin Fin and like it more lol
> 
> I think once all the furniture arrives and wood floors are done in 2 weeks, it will all flow and I'll like the walls more.



LOL! Aw man and you're doing floors too! Oh the flashbacks lol  I salute you!


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> LOL! Aw man and you're doing floors too! Oh the flashbacks lol  I salute you!



Lots of tears, sitting in the corner shaking in the fetal position, Wine and Valium. Me having serious OCD is not helping either.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Lots of tears, sitting in the corner shaking in the fetal position, Wine and Valium. Me having serious OCD is not helping either.


LMAO! I know of such horrors. It will be over soon


----------



## TC1

Are there no window treatments at all at Ramona's?


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> Are there no window treatments at all at Ramona's?


She took them out a while ago and liked how the place looked.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Ramona's place looks like a show house... completely lacking in personality and character!!!


----------



## TC1

Sophie-Rose said:


> Ramona's place looks like a show house... completely lacking in personality and character!!!


Just like it's owner


----------



## guccimamma

my entire home is painted tan (15 years ago), and i have swatches of grey all over.....can't decide on one for the life of me.

of course, once i paint the walls, i need to paint my cabinets and get rid of my 15 year old granite....then i have to choose a marble or quartz

then i freak out and put it off for another 6 months.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Agree, the walls should have been a darker color. I also am doing a beige and grey livingroom and the walls are grey while the furniture is beige (dinning room chairs are grey and living room rug is grey/silver). It was so hard finding the right grey for the walls and I still think I picked the wrong grey (to late, the painters finished last night lol).


thx for the pics of ramonas apt..I didn't know she was renovating, and it didn't seem like her to have a mess, considering the way her hamptons home looks.....I  LOVE grey, and yes it is very hard to get the right shade..my entry/foyer is a shade of grey that we had to mix a few times to get it right..it looks very modern/bright and clean....


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> my entire home is painted tan (15 years ago), and i have swatches of grey all over.....can't decide on one for the life of me.
> 
> of course, once i paint the walls, i need to paint my cabinets and get rid of my 15 year old granite....then i have to choose a marble or quartz
> 
> then i freak out and put it off for another 6 months.



Picking a grey color was a nightmare. I bought so many samples and painted so many stripes on the wall; it just got crazy. Then my boss warned me, a grey color you like may look good on one wall, but you hate it on another wall. Its also, changes when it's day time or night time. I really was going crazy. Poor paint guys at home depot and Benjamin Moore were sick of seeing me. They painted the livingroom and foyer yesterday and I sat there staring at it, thinking "oh dear, I don't think I like it (but I lived with sample painted on one two wall for 2 weeks). I think once the floors are done, painters tape removed and everything back in its place, I'll love it. I just can't hire painters and buy more paint again to change it.

The ceiling, baseboards, doors and door frames are Behr Navajo White.

My new kitchen has white cabinets and gray granite that I love with dark wood floors.

My warning to everyone about painting your walls grey is be warned it is NOT an easy color to pick and will make you insane! Once you pick a color, stop looking at other grey colors and stick to it.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> I noticed when Ramona was on speaker with Dorinda her contacts still said Dorinda & Richard Medley. Good ole Ramona. Her eye twitching and neck spasms drive me crazy.
> I think it was a set up to have Tinsley move in with Sonja. Gives Sonja a bit of a storyline and they could introduce Tinsley as her "friend"
> *I can't stand Hannah. "I wrote a little something for Richard while I was contouring my face"
> You mean, you googled some phony lines that were very impersonal?. Yup*.



While I felt very sad for Dorinda, my eyes almost rolled out of my head when I heard her read "what she wrote."  Good grief.  How many times have I heard those lines?


----------



## lulilu

Bethenny's way of interacting with anyone is to cut them off and leave if she doesn't like what is said.  She just refuses to engage.  It is helping her get a better edit.


----------



## Sassys

I have mixed feelings about Bethenny showing Brynn's room. Brynn is not allowed to be on camera (which I agree 100%), I also, don't like when cameras are in a kid's room. I just feel that should be their private world.


----------



## simone72

Update on Carole's couch ! Apparently it belonged to her mother on law Lee Radziwill and was showcased in many magazines. The fabric was made by a very famous designer so she said there was a bit of sentiment attached to it and hopefully Lee did not see what happened to it


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I knew Sonja was gross when she was doing laundry in her bidet...but the inside if her fridge and the brown ice cubes REALLY made my stomach turn. I can't believe she allows that to be filmed. You think she'd be ashamed after last year talking about no heat/hot water.


Why are they brown anyway???  Hopefully my imagination is worse than the truth!


----------



## purseinsanity

simone72 said:


> Update on Carole's couch ! Apparently it belonged to her mother on law Lee Radziwill and was showcased in many magazines. The fabric was made by a very famous designer so she said there was a bit of sentiment attached to it and hopefully Lee did not see what happened to it


Yes, that was mentioned earlier.  Sentimental does not mean it must be displayed, IMO.  I'm sentimental about my kids' underoos and have saved all their clothing until each was 2 years old (I'm weird like that), but doesn't mean I'd put them on tv for the world to see.


----------



## simone72

purseinsanity said:


> Yes, that was mentioned earlier.  Sentimental does not mean it must be displayed, IMO.  I'm sentimental about my kids' underoos and have saved all their clothing until each was 2 years old (I'm weird like that), but doesn't mean I'd put them on tv for the world to see.



Was it? I try and go through all posts so I don't duplicate stuff must have missed it 
I have a feeling couch was still in am OK shape till those cats came and ripped it apart


----------



## Ceeyahd

lulilu said:


> Bethenny's way of interacting with anyone is to cut them off and leave if she doesn't like what is said.  She just refuses to engage.  It is helping her get a better edit.



I really don't disagree with this tactic. Except that this is reality show and the entertainment factor has been reduced to engaging in ugliness. Bethenny should engage.


----------



## purseinsanity

simone72 said:


> Was it? I try and go through all posts so I don't duplicate stuff must have missed it
> I have a feeling couch was still in am OK shape till those cats came and ripped it apart


No worries!  I think this thread outlasts the show LOL!  I may be wrong, but I think I remember an episode last season before her cats where it looked pretty shabby and torn too.  I may be wrong though.


----------



## cafecreme15

It's probably a little mean-spirited of me to criticize Hannah's statements in the cemetery, but "don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened" is what my friends used to say when they came home from sleep away camp when we were 12


----------



## purseinsanity

cafecreme15 said:


> It's probably a little mean-spirited of me to criticize Hannah's statements in the cemetery, but "don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened" is what my friends used to say when they came home from sleep away camp when we were 12


Yep.  I remember it on those cheesy little Hallmark bookmarks I used to use as a kid. 
I'm sorry, the more I see of Hannah, the more I dislike her.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Hannah is so pretentious.


----------



## RueMonge

I don't know, Hannah's only 23 now. Richard died when she was 17 or so. Dorinda is still dealing with the death and said Hannah came home from school because she couldn't deal with it...I'm inclined to cut the kid some slack.

They probably should consider letting her grow up off camera though.


----------



## purseinsanity

RueMonge said:


> I don't know, Hannah's only 23 now. Richard died when she was 17 or so. Dorinda is still dealing with the death and said Hannah came home from school because she couldn't deal with it...I'm inclined to cut the kid some slack.
> 
> They probably should consider letting her grow up off camera though.


I understand, but she's not exactly a kid.  She's 23 but acts like a spoiled brat, IMO.


----------



## TNgypsy

Something seems off with Ramona. More than normal. She'd be a friend I could only tolerate in small doses.


----------



## cafecreme15

Jeez, what is Ramona on?? She seems maniacal...even more so than usual.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> I have mixed feelings about Bethenny showing Brynn's room. Brynn is not allowed to be on camera (which I agree 100%), I also, don't like when cameras are in a kid's room. I just feel that should be their private world.


I actually enjoyed this scene because it reminded me of my mom. While other mothers would save every little thing their children ever made or played with, my mom was a ruthless purger of old junk. It made me chuckle to hear her say "this is done, hasn't be used in a year...garbage"


----------



## tweegy

purseinsanity said:


> Why are they brown anyway???  Hopefully my imagination is worse than the truth!


Aye! I just came in to post this! WTF is her ice brown??? That's nasty. I dont know why Sonja insists on keeping that place. It seems like a time capsule of old junk. She just seems like a typical hoarder.


----------



## tweegy

Ramona was her usual Ramona self lol...I don't see a difference


----------



## Longchamp

CanuckBagLover said:


> Since we're speaking of houses - what was going on with Ramona's diningroom - her living area is   neat but then the camera sweeped to the dining area and it was mess! Was this because of the reno of her kitchen?  But it just looked random crap all over the place.
> 
> Something is wrong with Ramona - she comes off manic.
> 
> Bethenny is trying hard to play "nice" this year - but I also feel she is getting the nice edit.  And of course Carol just has to "casually" bring up the harassment charges ..



Spot on.  Didn't we know B was going to get the "I was misunderstood" edit after last year's *****y return?
#andy'sBFF.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Aye! I just came in to post this! WTF is her ice brown??? That's nasty. I dont know why Sonja insists on keeping that place. It seems like a time capsule of old junk. She just seems like a typical hoarder.


That's a problem with the water in her pipes, she probably doesn't have the money to have them repaired. She could still throw the ice away though, I was grossed out.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> *
> View attachment 3695683
> View attachment 3695684
> View attachment 3695685
> View attachment 3695686
> View attachment 3695687
> View attachment 3695688
> View attachment 3695689
> View attachment 3695690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE - On top of the world: Ramona Singer opens the doors to her renovated NYC apartment after using her eye for design to undertake project by herself as stunning Housewives star looks to the future after turning 60*



Very sterile and uninviting.  Hate the windows, look like hotel windows,


----------



## Longchamp

Sonja is getting her daily dose of iron with those ice cubes.


----------



## tweegy

Longchamp said:


> Sonja is getting her daily dose of iron with those ice cubes.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> That's a problem with the water in her pipes, she probably doesn't have the money to have them repaired. She could still throw the ice away though, I was grossed out.



Couldn't be that drastic to repair. That's madness and she said it was yellow?! I'm like Girl if you can't fix your place sell it


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Couldn't be that drastic to repair. That's madness and she said it was yellow?! I'm like Girl if you can't fix your place sell it


It all depends on where and what pipe it is. If you have to rip up a floor or tear apart of wall it can be really expensive. 

How did old man Morgan buy that place anyway? Who thinks it's a good idea to live next to a parking garage? The noise, the smells, UGH!

You know what else bothered me? All the dogs pooping everywhere. I have three big dogs ranging in weight from 60 to 126 lbs. None of my dogs ever messes in my house. Ever. If they have to go they get me and I let them out in yard or take them for a walk. I personally think the ladies are too lazy to walk their dogs.


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> It all depends on where and what pipe it is. If you have to rip up a floor or tear apart of wall it can be really expensive.
> 
> How did old man Morgan buy that place anyway? Who thinks it's a good idea to live next to a parking garage? The noise, the smells, UGH!
> 
> You know what else bothered me? All the dogs pooping everywhere. I have three big dogs ranging in weight from 60 to 126 lbs. None of my dogs ever messes in my house. Ever. If they have to go they get me and I let them out in yard or take them for a walk. I personally think the ladies are too lazy to walk their dogs.


OMG that drives me nuts. And all their dogs are pooping in their houses!  WTF?  Even when they take them to others' houses.  So gross.


----------



## BalLVLover

Sonja ice cubes were so disgusting, she really needs to keep her  nasty dirty habits to herself. The underwear washing in the bidet, the sex toys in the dishwasher.....

Why does Bravo think we really want to see people picking up dog [emoji90]again.....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

tweegy said:


> Aye! I just came in to post this! WTF is her ice brown??? That's nasty. I dont know why Sonja insists on keeping that place. It seems like a time capsule of old junk. She just seems like a typical hoarder.


Its no wonder she can't sell it for her asking price.


----------



## lulilu

Sonja should turn off the ice machine and put store-bought ice in the container.  I can't put into words how gross that was to me.


----------



## Longchamp

Couldn't agree more @chowlover2 !!!
One of the great pleasures of owning a dog are the walks.


----------



## TC1

Not only was the ice disgusting the contents of the fridge and freezer looked jammed in there on top of each other. There's probably stuff in that freezer from when JPM lived there. That property isn't worth near as much as she thinks it is...but I think it's the only thing she has to her name..so she's pretending it's some great estate, cause she's delusional.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> It all depends on where and what pipe it is. If you have to rip up a floor or tear apart of wall it can be really expensive.
> 
> How did old man Morgan buy that place anyway? Who thinks it's a good idea to live next to a parking garage? The noise, the smells, UGH!
> 
> You know what else bothered me? All the dogs pooping everywhere. I have three big dogs ranging in weight from 60 to 126 lbs. None of my dogs ever messes in my house. Ever. If they have to go they get me and I let them out in yard or take them for a walk. I personally think the ladies are too lazy to walk their dogs.


That's true, didn't consider that. 

Yeh Sonja is a bit of a nasty person.. whats worse is she still gets the guys apparently


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Sonja should turn off the ice machine and put store-bought ice in the container.  I can't put into words how gross that was to me.


Maybe the dog poops in the ice maker.  Seems to poop everywhere else!


----------



## purseinsanity

tweegy said:


> That's true, didn't consider that.
> 
> Yeh Sonja is a bit of a nasty person.. *whats worse is she still gets the guys apparently*



I think most men are gross, and I obviously have no clue how they think.  I've noticed in my line of work that even the most disgusting, filthy, literally dirty, woman can find a man.


----------



## Althea G.

Seems to me that Sonja is treating Tinsley like one of her interns. I hope Tinsley gets out fast! When Sonja gets her airs on, she gets pretty obnoxious. I still remember when she told Cindy that there was a "pecking order". smh


----------



## Ceeyahd

purseinsanity said:


> I think most men are gross, and I obviously have no clue how they think.  I've noticed in my line of work that even the most disgusting, filthy, literally dirty, woman can find a man.



Lol.. what's your line of work? I notice in general, there's someone for everyone. Men have very liberal criteria for women... What they think is hot really isn't when you add in the unpalatable nuances.


----------



## Tropigal3

tweegy said:


> I like it, but she could have worked some more color in. It's all neutral and blah and one lonely orange vase to the side Maybe she doesn't know how to work color in?



Nice but sterile.  She needs some splashes of color, maybe throw pillows and artwork on the tables.


----------



## Aimee3

She really needs window treatments!  It's like living in a fishbowl. There's one photo of the living room that shows a neighboring building rather close by and at night, with the lights on, all those people can look right in and see everything.


----------



## Graw

Tinsley doesn't act like she is Sonja's friend.  I wouldn't trust her after she went out with Sonja's "friends/castmasts" without mentioning it to Sonja.  It seems Tinsley wants friends, but without loyalty she won't have any.


----------



## cafecreme15

I've been wondering what happened to all the friends Tinsley had in NY before she moved to Palm Beach. If she was some big socialite for years and years, why could she not just reconnect with old friends? Unless these "friends" dropped her when she moved and was having all her issues. In that case, that's sad.


----------



## Graw

Its very sad. At one point she said, I just want friends.  I thought she was on the verge of a tantrum or melt down.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I never understood why people loved Sonja, I always found her life to be rather sad, she leeches off people and her house is just gross. Plus any man that sleeps with her immediately becomes "hers" like her hang up with Tom, like girl, STOP! you were a bang to him if he wanted more he would of made you more.


----------



## Graw

We never know what Tom told Sonja.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sassys said:


> They have veneers called lumineer where they don't file down your teeth.


Every tooth that has any kind of veneer put on has to be prepped, and that includes reducing the tooth in size.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Graw said:


> We never know what Tom told Sonja.



We don't but he still didn't take it further than a bang


----------



## Rouge H

Washing your undies in a bathroom toilet thingy seriously Sonja?
I'm done with this show... it's about nothing!


----------



## Graw

Glitterandstuds said:


> We don't but he still didn't take it further than a bang



That is true.  Tom and Luann seem perfect for one another.


----------



## caitlin1214

TC1 said:


> I noticed when Ramona was on speaker with Dorinda her contacts still said Dorinda & Richard Medley. Good ole Ramona. Her eye twitching and neck spasms drive me crazy.
> I think it was a set up to have Tinsley move in with Sonja. Gives Sonja a bit of a storyline and they could introduce Tinsley as her "friend"
> I can't stand Hannah. "I wrote a little something for Richard while I was contouring my face"
> You mean, you googled some phony lines that were very impersonal?. Yup.


"I wrote this while I was contouring my face". Any woman reading a speech for anything could preface what she was talking about with "I wrote this while I was [waiting for my hair color to set/giving myself a home wax/putting on mascara]."
I'm not saying people shouldn't  use that, but it's not as witty and unique as  Hannah's making it out to be (and I wouldn't use it as a preface to a memorial speech for someone).


If I were to use that, the rest of my speech would sound like it was very clearly not composed on the spot during a beauty routine.

I was asked to give a speech for my brother's rehearsal dinner. I had wan idea of what I wanted to say in my head when I knew they were serious. But when it came time to actually compose what I wanted to write, I put some thought into what I really wanted to say. 

When I was done, I sent the draft to my dad and took his suggestions into consideration. 

That's how I write an important speech for someone, but that's just me.


----------



## caitlin1214

Ceeyahd said:


> I really don't disagree with this tactic. Except that this is reality show and the entertainment factor has been reduced to engaging in ugliness. Bethenny should engage.


Normally yes, but when Ramona's in that head space, it's best not to engage.


----------



## caitlin1214

Longchamp said:


> Sonja is getting her daily dose of iron with those ice cubes.


I'd rather get my iron from meat, kale (I only eat it when it's mixed into a smoothie!) or vitamins, thanks.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bethenny has a guest appearance role on Shark Tank.


----------



## Graw

Gosh B might eat them alive.  Literally and figuratively.  I hope she keeps her cool.  She is an intelligent empowered woman who gets wound up and releases her wrath when faced with BS.


----------



## Ceeyahd

caitlin1214 said:


> Normally yes, but when Ramona's in that head space, it's best not to engage.



I agree, that Bethenny should not engage, In this situation. But in general, they should engage. In this certain situation engaging could be off the hook ugly.


----------



## cafecreme15

CanuckBagLover said:


> Bethenny has a guest appearance role on Shark Tank.



Do you know when the episode airs? My dad loves Shark Tank but can't stand Bethenny after knowing her and her family for many years, so I will tell him to avoid the show on this night! [emoji23]


----------



## Longchamp

CanuckBagLover said:


> Bethenny has a guest appearance role on Shark Tank.


I saw that.  Bethenny overload.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cafecreme15 said:


> Do you know when the episode airs? My dad loves Shark Tank but can't stand Bethenny after knowing her and her family for many years, so I will tell him to avoid the show on this night! [emoji23]


No - apparently she'll be filling in one of the regulars isn't there - I think she's booked for about 6 appearances.  There was more posted about it on RealityTea.com.  But I could see Bethenny really lobbying hard to make herself a permanent cast member - its right up her ego alley in her belief as a successful entrepreneur. I think she wants to get out of RH.  This thing with Shark Tank as well her new home flipping show with Frederik (if its successful) is her ticket out.


----------



## cafecreme15

CanuckBagLover said:


> No - apparently she'll be filling in one of the regulars isn't there - I think she's booked for about 6 appearances.  There was more posted about it on RealityTea.com.  But I could see Bethenny really lobbying hard to make herself a permanent cast member - its right up her ego alley in her belief as a successful entrepreneur. I think she wants to get out of RH.  This thing with Shark Tank as well her new home flipping show with Frederik (if its successful) is her ticket out.



Thank you! And yes, this makes sense re: Bethenny's future tv career. Doesn't really seem like she belongs on housewives anymore, and I wonder if she feels like doing the show takes away legitimacy she is trying to build in other fields like the real estate and entrepreneurship worlds. In any event, my dad will not be happy to hear Bethenny is invading his favorite show [emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! And yes, this makes sense re: Bethenny's future tv career. Doesn't really seem like she belongs on housewives anymore, and I wonder if she feels like doing the show takes away legitimacy she is trying to build in other fields like the real estate and entrepreneurship worlds. In any event, my dad will not be happy to hear Bethenny is invading his favorite show [emoji23]


I don't think she should have ever returned to the show.  She had/has a successful brand and made a lot of money.  Why return?
She could have chilled away from the cameras, raising her daughter and just live life.  But nope, she had to return.  It's not a good look for her IMO


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she should have ever returned to the show.  She had/has a successful brand and made a lot of money.  Why return?
> She could have chilled away from the cameras, raising her daughter and just live life.  But nope, she had to return.  It's not a good look for her IMO


I think Bethenny viewed her return to HW as a stepping stone - her tv failed showed, she was out of the media stoplight for a while and Andy made her an incredibly great offer.  I think her ego feeds on the media attention. She's trying really hard to play nice this year to rehab her image after last year, I think she miscalculated, I think she thought she would welcomed back as the old Bethenny (I even kind of liked her when she was first on) but she came across really vile and nasty and I'm sure she follows viewer reaction. So she recalibrated this year. I could see her doing one more year of RH depending on how her other two new shows goes - but if they take off then - bye bye HW.


----------



## guccimamma

i think she's just an attention wh*re


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't judge people whether or not they show their kids on camera on reality shows, as long as the children are comfortable. When it's clear they're not, then I have a problem with it. 

Bethenney doesn't want Bryn on camera, so she's not, and that's fine. But why, then, the storyline of organizing her daughter's room? 

There's a big difference between saying something in passing: "These are cute! I'll buy one for her!" and bringing cameras into what should be her daughter's sanctuary. That should be her personal space and cameras shouldn't be in there unless she said it was okay. And we don't know if she said it was okay because she herself wasn't on camera.

And then she joked about throwing things of Brynn's away? So there's this weird juxtaposition of not showing her on camera but showing her room and going through her things.


----------



## lulilu

caitlin1214 said:


> I don't judge people whether or not they show their kids on camera on reality shows, as long as the children are comfortable. When it's clear they're not, then I have a problem with it.
> Bethenney doesn't want Bryn on camera, so she's not, and that's fine. But why, then, the storyline of organizing her daughter's room?
> There's a big difference between saying something in passing: "These are cute! I'll buy one for her!" and bringing cameras into what should be her daughter's sanctuary. That should be her personal space and cameras shouldn't be in there unless she said it was okay. And we don't know if she said it was okay because she herself wasn't on camera.
> And then she joked about throwing things of Brynn's away? So there's this weird juxtaposition of not showing her on camera but showing her room and going through her things.



IDK about other mothers out there, but if I hadn't gone through by kids' rooms to weed out some of the broken toys, outgrown clothes, etc., the house would have overflowed.  It was less painful if they weren't there and they never missed anything I gave away or tossed.  
And I don't agree that a 6 year old needs to agree that cameras can be in her room.  Mom was working, dear.  And it save her from being subjected to cameras in her face.


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ Okay, I guess I can see that.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

caitlin1214 said:


> I don't judge people whether or not they show their kids on camera on reality shows, as long as the children are comfortable. When it's clear they're not, then I have a problem with it.
> 
> Bethenney doesn't want Bryn on camera, so she's not, and that's fine. But why, then, the storyline of organizing her daughter's room?
> 
> There's a big difference between saying something in passing: "These are cute! I'll buy one for her!" and bringing cameras into what should be her daughter's sanctuary. That should be her personal space and cameras shouldn't be in there unless she said it was okay. And we don't know if she said it was okay because she herself wasn't on camera.
> 
> And then she joked about throwing things of Brynn's away? So there's this weird juxtaposition of not showing her on camera but showing her room and going through her things.



I think the terms of the custody arrangement with Jason is that Bryn can't be filmed.  I think she's probably to young to express her views on camera filming her bedroom - different if she was a teenager.

However, I do think it was Bethenny's attempt to remind us "she a mom"  i.e. part of her rehabilitating her image.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I read somewhere that she's not a new member of the Shark Tank panel, but will be doing 5 guest appearances


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> I read somewhere that she's not a new member of the Shark Tank panel, but will be doing 5 guest appearances


Yes, I posted that in BF thread. Thank God it is not every episode!


----------



## horse17

I think Tinsley looks good....she looks younger than she is ....


----------



## horse17

Bethany  imitating Ramona...too funny..


----------



## ExBagHag

I see why TMZ reported that LuAnn's friend Barbara wanted that conversation with Carole blocked.  She threw her friend LuAnn right under the bus.  Ouch!


----------



## pjhm

ExBagHag said:


> I see why TMZ reported that LuAnn's friend Barbara wanted that conversation with Carole blocked.  She threw her friend LuAnn right under the bus.  Ouch!


Ouch is right!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I was expecting it to be more.


----------



## DiorT

I feel like alot of Bethenny's scenes are staged, she keeps bringing up items she is in the news about.  I think she gets final say on her edits and re-edits.  She is doing damage control this season on her image.


----------



## luckylove

DiorT said:


> I feel like alot of Bethenny's scenes are staged, she keeps bringing up items she is in the news about.  I think she gets final say on her edits and re-edits.  She is doing damage control this season on her image.



Yep, I agree!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

The bar scenes where Ramona, Sonja and Tinsley were trying to pick up men were cringe worthy.


----------



## Tropigal3

CanuckBagLover said:


> The bar scenes where Ramona, Sonja and Tinsley were trying to pick up men were cringe worthy.



And Tinsley was so forward with kissing the guy!  I dunno...I think the guy figured she would be an easy (desperate) lay, and an experience with an older woman.


----------



## cafecreme15

Tinsley with the young guy was SO cringeworthy! Kissing him with food in his mouth? And she looked like she was acting like a 13 year old on her first date. Was she purposely trying to act all young and giddy because she was out with a younger guy?


----------



## cjy

cafecreme15 said:


> Tinsley with the young guy was SO cringeworthy! Kissing him with food in his mouth? And she looked like she was acting like a 13 year old on her first date. Was she purposely trying to act all young and giddy because she was out with a younger guy?



Yes I agree that was so cringeworthy.  
She acted like a 13 year old. 
If I want to see that childish display I can go to the mall on Friday night.


----------



## Tropigal3

cafecreme15 said:


> Tinsley with the young guy was SO cringeworthy! Kissing him with food in his mouth? And she looked like she was acting like a 13 year old on her first date. Was she purposely trying to act all young and giddy because she was out with a younger guy?


I don't get why some of these women feel the need to behave like teenagers.  And I loved when the server asked the 23 year old for his ID but not for Tinsley's ID.


----------



## cafecreme15

cjy said:


> Yes I agree that was so cringeworthy.
> She acted like a 13 year old.
> If I want to see that childish display I can go to the mall on Friday night.



I agree. In retrospect it was really pretty pathetic watching her make a fool of herself like that.


----------



## Althea G.

CanuckBagLover said:


> The bar scenes where Ramona, Sonja and Tinsley were trying to pick up men were cringe worthy.



I feel bad for these women in some strange way. They're becoming really pathetic. I would hope that a woman of a certain age would become deeper and more interesting. I don't know if this sounds sexist, but they're acting like men who are in midlife crisis, trying to recapture their youth. It's just sad, but I guess it's for a show, so they have to turn it up.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she should have ever returned to the show.  She had/has a successful brand and made a lot of money.  Why return?
> She could have chilled away from the cameras, raising her daughter and just live life.  But nope, she had to return.  It's not a good look for her IMO


Her ego won't allow that.  She craves attention.


----------



## rockhollow

Althea G. said:


> I feel bad for these women in some strange way. They're becoming really pathetic. I would hope that a woman of a certain age would become deeper and more interesting. I don't know if this sounds sexist, but they're acting like men who are in midlife crisis, trying to recapture their youth. It's just sad, but I guess it's for a show, so they have to turn it up.



The sad thing as well is that I don't think they were turning it up for the show. I think they were perfect examples of what the tern 'cougar' was created for.
They all looked way to hungry!
As a women of the same age, I was really embarrassed for them.

As much as I'd like to see someone take Bethenny down a couple of pegs,  Ramona is just not up for it.
She's was to crazy and delusional to take on Beth. Dorinda maybe could do it, but I don't think she's interested.


----------



## Bagisa

Uh, if I were 41 and single, it would be pretty f#cking awesome to casually date a 23 yo Jamie Dornan lookalike. It's not like she wants to procreate with him and settle down. She's having fun. Don't hate just because you can't.


----------



## swags

Tinsley with that kid was gross to watch. Are these women seriously that horny?


----------



## Tropigal3

Bagisa said:


> Uh, if I were 41 and single, it would be pretty f#cking awesome to casually date a 23 yo Jamie Dornan lookalike. It's not like she wants to procreate with him and settle down. She's having fun. Don't hate just because you can't.



Nothing wrong in having a bit of fun and not "hating"...just finding it distasteful for these women to behave like teenagers.


----------



## Bagisa

Tropigal3 said:


> Nothing wrong in having a bit of fun and not "hating"...just finding it distasteful for these women to behave like teenagers.



Yeah I get that. When Sonja or Ramona act that way, it's a bit much. But Tinsley was in a serious, long term relationship with her hs sweetheart. She's probably making up for what she missed as a teenager and 20 something. And she just got out of an abusive relationship. Let her live!


----------



## cafecreme15

Bagisa said:


> Yeah I get that. When Sonja or Ramona act that way, it's a bit much. But Tinsley was in a serious, long term relationship with her hs sweetheart. She's probably making up for what she missed as a teenager and 20 something. And she just got out of an abusive relationship. Let her live!



Do we know that her relationship/marriage was abusive?


----------



## Bagisa

Her abusive relationship with the heir in Palm Beach has been well documented. Google for articles.


----------



## cafecreme15

Bagisa said:


> Her abusive relationship with the heir in Palm Beach has been well documented. Google for articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706270


Ah, right. Sorry, I thought you were referring to her marriage to Topper, not her relationship from when she was in Palm Beach. Glad to see Tinsley back on her feet on the show and dating again, even if it is younger guys.


----------



## Sassys

Ramona will be a contestant on Andy's show Love Connection.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> Ramona will be a contestant on Andy's show Love Connection.


ugh! (:


----------



## Tivo

Bagisa said:


> Uh, if I were 41 and single, it would be pretty f#cking awesome to casually date a 23 yo Jamie Dornan lookalike. It's not like she wants to procreate with him and settle down. She's having fun. Don't hate just because you can't.


Yeah, well if you have to dumb it all the way down to date him, trust that no one but you would think it's awesome and no one would be hating.


----------



## Longchamp

Just watched last week's episode . Obvious this whole season is to fluff up Bethenny's persona after last year's disastrous return.
Forget who Andy was interviewing for his Radio show last week, but they started talking about politicians. Was semi serious conversation.
He thought Bethenny would be a great candidate for NYC mayor.


----------



## horse17

Tivo said:


> Yeah, well if you have to dumb it all the way down to date him, trust that no one but you would think it's awesome and no one would be hating.


I have never seen the attraction of much younger guys..(boys)...lol


----------



## Bagisa

Tivo said:


> Yeah, well if you have to dumb it all the way down to date him, trust that no one but you would think it's awesome and no one would be hating.



Dumbing it down? So now it's impossible for a 41 yo woman and 23 yo man to find common ground and shared interests? Lol. You think "Tins" actually has the EQ of a 40something? They make a good intellectual match from what I can tell.


----------



## horse17

I can not believe how these women are treating Luann. She's getting married in 2 weeks, and they have already given her enough to make up her own mind...their "concern" is just a bunch of BS


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just saw the episode - 
Sonja is really coming off as a petty ***** - and did I hear Tinsely correctly- no TV at Sonja's? - hoping she mean's that there is no TV in the bedroom but with Sonja and her house you never know...(I could see her not paying the cable bill)
Frederik and Bethenny's scene together listing her apartment seemed like a preview for their new show - in which case - I'll pass - couldn't stand Bethhenny even in those few minutes
Can't believe they are dragging out this whole Tom storyline again - who cares - and as Dorinda funnily said - where does he get the time!?
Loved Dorinda's over the top Christmas decorations - even the cake was funny - I bet she'd be fun at holidays
Less Carole, more kittens


----------



## CanuckBagLover

horse17 said:


> I can not believe how these women are treating Luann. She's getting married in 2 weeks, and they have already given her enough to make up her own mind...their "concern" is just a bunch of BS


I know  you shut up if you're friend
Plus its a boring story line - did this last year - don't want to hear about this year.
Also loved how Betthenny once again managed to squeeze in comments about her ex and the "hell" she's been through too when discussing Lu/Tom


----------



## horse17

CanuckBagLover said:


> I know  you shut up if you're friend
> Plus its a boring story line - did this last year - don't want to hear about this year.
> Also loved how Betthenny once again managed to squeeze in comments about her ex and the "hell" she's been through too when discussing Lu/Tom


Yup...these women just seem so bitter


----------



## Sassys

Wonder why they blurred out Hannah's last name on Dorinda's phone.

Dennis couldn't tell the florist how to spell her name or he doesn't know how to spell his girlfriend's name (if he ordered online).


----------



## Sassys

Wonder if Ramona was pissed she didn't do the Baywatch commercial


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Frederik and Bethenny's scene together listing her apartment seemed like a preview for their new show - in which case - I'll pass - couldn't stand Bethhenny even in those few minutes


For two experienced reality show fame whores, those two were strangely stiff and uncomfortable preforming that scene.  I'll take that as a cue not to watch.  (Although I do like Fred in small doses on his other show.)


----------



## GaudyGirl

Is Ramona saying "flute"? "Is the flute open"?


----------



## horse17

GaudyGirl said:


> Is Ramona saying "flute"? "Is the flute open"?


Lol..I heard it too


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> Wonder why they blurred out Hannah's last name on Dorinda's phone.
> 
> Dennis couldn't tell the florist how to spell her name or he doesn't know how to spell his girlfriend's name (if he ordered online).


That whole scene with the  flowers for Bethenny reminded mr of the flowers that Vickie supposedly got while in Scotland from her current boyfriend (the one post Brooks).  There was a lot of speculation that Vickie's flowers were staged, couldn't help wonder the same about Bethenny's flowers - especially now that you pointed out her name was spelled incorrectly.


----------



## TC1

Oh, the irony of Dorinda's 'I made it nice" cake ending upside down 
Also, I find it rude of Carole & Bethenny to just lock themselves in a room and talk smack. You are a guest in someones home!


----------



## beekmanhill

I thought that too.  I believe they had already broken up by this point.   I could be wrong.



CanuckBagLover said:


> That whole scene with the  flowers for Bethenny reminded mr of the flowers that Vickie supposedly got while in Scotland from her current boyfriend (the one post Brooks).  There was a lot of speculation that Vickie's flowers were staged, couldn't help wonder the same about Bethenny's flowers - especially now that you pointed out her name was spelled incorrectly.



Dorinda keeps her house at 64 degrees.  Is she crazy?  No wonder she drinks do much.

BTW in answer to a comment above, it was Jason who insisted in the divorce that Bryn be kept off social media and the show.   Yes, that evil, horrible Jason.  Doesn't B realize Bryn will someday watch these shows?

Not planning to watch Bethenny and Frederik's show.  Bethenny doesn't have a real estate license, does she?  So what will she contribute, her ideas on decor?   Frederik was correct in his criticisms of Bethenny's apartment.   I think it is still available.


----------



## Tivo

beekmanhill said:


> I thought that too.  I believe they had already broken up by this point.   I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Dorinda keeps her house at 64 degrees.  Is she crazy?  No wonder she drinks do much.
> 
> BTW in answer to a comment above, it was Jason who insisted in the divorce that Bryn be kept off social media and the show.   Yes, that evil, horrible Jason.  Doesn't B realize Bryn will someday watch these shows?
> 
> Not planning to watch Bethenny and Frederik's show.  Bethenny doesn't have a real estate license, does she?  So what will she contribute, her ideas on decor?   *Frederik was correct in his criticisms of Bethenny's apartment.   I think it is still available.*


*
*
?? I thought she got an all cash offer on the show?


----------



## beekmanhill

She got an all cash offer for her first apartment, the one evil ex had been living in for a couple of years.   She is now selling the new apartment, the one she and Fredrik were critiquing on the show last night.  She bought that place after she was homeless for a season (right).    She's only owned it for a couple of years.   I think she said she wants more space.   It's an oddly shaped apartment, and I always wondered why she bought it.
https://ny.curbed.com/2017/2/14/14612586/bethenny-frankel-soho-apartment-for-sale

Yes, it is still listed and Fredrik is still selling it.  

https://www.elliman.com/new-york-city/22-mercer-street-2d-manhattan-ikdexzo


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Wonder why they blurred out Hannah's last name on Dorinda's phone.
> 
> Dennis couldn't tell the florist how to spell her name or he doesn't know how to spell his girlfriend's name (if he ordered online).


Hannah wasn't Richards bio daughter..so maybe she wanted her first Ex's last name kept private?.That's the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> Hannah wasn't Richards bio daughter..so maybe she wanted her first Ex's last name kept private?.That's the only thing I could think of.



That's silly if true. It would take a person less than 5min to google Dorinda's first husband's full name.

I just googled and took me 2min to find out his name lol.


----------



## Longchamp

Bethenny is going to be the designer for Fred's new show. 
  The decor of her present apartment was cluttered as Fred pointed out. Too much furniture in the front rooms. On WWHL, Bethenny threw Dorinda under the bus on her Berkshire s house decor. 
I sure like it 1000x more than B's apt.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, it is still listed and Fredrik is still selling it.
> 
> https://www.elliman.com/new-york-city/22-mercer-street-2d-manhattan-ikdexzo



Minimum percent down, only 10%?  I can't imagine someone buying a place with so little down if the monthly maintenance fee is $2,242 and how does the $2,177 tax work?  Is that monthly too?  

Must be hard to pay off the mortgage, which was the first thing we wanted to do.


----------



## Tivo

I actually like that apt, based on the pics in the link. It's different.


----------



## simone72

I may be minority but I love Bethenny's apartment as she styled it as well as the staged version it is such a beautiful place in an amazing location I just can't believe how expensive it is !


----------



## horse17

5 mil for 2 bed 2.5 baths 2400 sf?....wow...surprised the taxes are so low..


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Minimum percent down, only 10%?  I can't imagine someone buying a place with so little down if the monthly maintenance fee is $2,242 and how does the $2,177 tax work?  Is that monthly too?
> 
> Must be hard to pay off the mortgage, which was the first thing we wanted to do.



It says the $2177 is monthly. You actually pay quarterly in NYC.   Gosh are we getting back to the days of 10% down?  That is what started 2007.   
I think the restaging looks really good.   I was surprised Bethenny agreed so readily.  She's been in the place less than two years and she would have thought it was perfect, I'd have guessed.  
I don't like the location at all.  Its close to Canal Street and all that traffic.  Plus Mercer street has all retail space in the ground floor, so you have tourists around all the time.  And that long front to back design would drive me batty because I'd always be walking back for something I'd forgotten.


----------



## Graw

Enough about Tom,  Luann, doesn't care if she walked in on him in the bed with the entire cast of ny housewives.


----------



## nycmom

Just watching now and omg at Tinsleys mother! Requiring makeup in elementary school, conditional hugs depending on her weight...


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> It says the $2177 is monthly. You actually pay quarterly in NYC.   Gosh are we getting back to the days of 10% down?  That is what started 2007.
> I think the restaging looks really good.   I was surprised Bethenny agreed so readily.  She's been in the place less than two years and she would have thought it was perfect, I'd have guessed.
> I don't like the location at all.  Its close to Canal Street and all that traffic.  Plus Mercer street has all retail space in the ground floor, so you have tourists around all the time.  And that long front to back design would drive me batty because I'd always be walking back for something I'd forgotten.



I always thought it was weird her masterbedroom is right next to the front door. No thank you.


----------



## Graw

nycmom said:


> Just watching now and omg at Tinsleys mother! Requiring makeup in elementary school, conditional hugs depending on her weight...


 That scene was nauseating.   It explains a tremendous amount about Tinsly.  However at some point we have to realize our parents aren't perfect.


----------



## rockhollow

I loved Dorinda's home in the Berk's with the over the top decorations. I wonder if she decorates her place in NY or just the country home? 

I'm another who thinks the ladies are just being petty and jealous over Luann's wedding. I felt sorry for Luann - she's heard all the rumours - enough is enough.
I can see why she wouldn't want any of them at her wedding - except Dorinda. I liked the way Dorinda handled the conversation with Luann, instead of going over every detail, she just mentions it, and then moves on.

I don't know what was up with Carole, she sure has changed over the seasons - and not for the good.
She completely was twisting what she heard about Luann to the other women. From what that woman told her about Luann, I don't know how she got that Luann was thinking of not going ahead with the marriage. It looked like straight out fabrication.
She's (Carole) has had nothing but scorn for Ramona, but now she's has her over to her home for a discussion about Luann.
I guess she's desperate for any storyline on the show.

Also not liking the storyline of Sonja. From what we are seeing on the show, she's a terrible hostess to Tinsley. She must have thought that Tinsley was going to another intern, just follow her around and be at her beckon call.


----------



## Sassys

rockhollow said:


> I loved Dorinda's home in the Berk's with the over the top decorations. I wonder if she decorates her place in NY or just the country home?
> 
> I'm another who thinks the ladies are just being petty and jealous over Luann's wedding. I felt sorry for Luann - she's heard all the rumours - enough is enough.
> I can see why she wouldn't want any of them at her wedding - except Dorinda. I liked the way Dorinda handled the conversation with Luann, instead of going over every detail, she just mentions it, and then moves on.
> 
> I don't know what was up with Carole, she sure has changed over the seasons - and not for the good.
> She completely was twisting what she heard about Luann to the other women. From what that woman told her about Luann, I don't know how she got that Luann was thinking of not going ahead with the marriage. It looked like straight out fabrication.
> She's (Carole) has had nothing but scorn for Ramona, but now she's has her over to her home for a discussion about Luann.
> I guess she's desperate for any storyline on the show.
> 
> Also not liking the storyline of Sonja. From what we are seeing on the show, she's a terrible hostess to Tinsley. She must have thought that Tinsley was going to another intern, just follow her around and be at her beckon call.



Why would any woman be jealous over Luanne's wedding? She married a man the world knows cheated on her. She looks beyond desperate and no one should be jealous of that. Those women are not jealous.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> I always thought it was weird her masterbedroom is right next to the front door. No thank you.



The apartment above her (3D) is available for $245K cheaper.   I wonder if a lot of people bought in the building when it was being renovated in order to stay for two years and flip.   
Kylie pop up shop is right across the street!


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> The apartment above her (3D) is available for $245K cheaper.   I wonder if a lot of people bought in the building when it was being renovated in order to stay for two years and flip.
> Kylie pop up shop is right across the street!


Interesting. The fact that she's not successfully flipping within a short time can't be good for her future TV show reputation.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> Interesting. The fact that she's not successfully flipping within a short time can't be good for her future TV show reputation.


Can't remember where I heard this but I thought luxury or high end real estate market was softening NY.  Maybe someone else hear has more knowledge.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> Can't remember where I heard this but I thought luxury or high end real estate market was softening NY.  Maybe someone else hear has more knowledge.



Yes, I've read that it is a buyers market, especially in the dollar range in which Bethenny is selling.  Wish I had some personal experience in buying in that range.


----------



## Graw

Yes the super expensive units are in excess in NYC!


----------



## Tropigal3

Bagisa said:


> Dumbing it down? So now it's impossible for a 41 yo woman and 23 yo man to find common ground and shared interests? Lol. *You think "Tins" actually has the EQ of a 40something? They make a good intellectual match from what I can tell*.


I never thought of it that way but I think you're right, lol!!



CanuckBagLover said:


> That whole scene with the  flowers for Bethenny reminded mr of the flowers that Vickie supposedly got while in Scotland from her current boyfriend (the one post Brooks).  There was a lot of speculation that Vickie's flowers were staged, couldn't help wonder the same about Bethenny's flowers - especially now that you pointed out *her name was spelled incorrectly.*


But if was staged I would think the name would have been spelled correctly.  In any case, I've had my name spelled incorrectly...and mine only has three letters!


----------



## beekmanhill

http://people.com/celebrity/bethenny-frankel-skipping-valentines-day-boyfriend-dennis-shields/

As of Valentines Day they had broken up, so things couldn't have been too smooth around Christmas.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, I've read that it is a buyers market, especially in the dollar range in which Bethenny is selling.  Wish I had some personal experience in buying in that range.


Doesn't necessary bode well for Frederiks and Bethenny's new show then, I would think.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> Doesn't necessary bode well for Frederiks and Bethenny's new show then, I would think.



They'll find a way to spin it to make B look good.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Why would any woman be jealous over Luanne's wedding? She married a man the world knows cheated on her. She looks beyond desperate and no one should be jealous of that. Those women are not jealous.


I think they may be jealous of her happiness, regardless...these women are nuts imho...


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love Dorinda's home too. I never cared for Carol. I can't with her mouth and sunken face. 

I'm into NY series again after they let a few women go that did nothing for me. I wish they brought back the original cast even for just one season. Ha!


----------



## guccimamma

carol and the boy's mother was a weird scene....pretty close in age, i imagine?  but, they agreed to be filmed....so everyone's in on it.  
at least the guy is getting exposure, and will probably benefit greatly from it in the future.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> Why would any woman be jealous over Luanne's wedding? She married a man the world knows cheated on her. She looks beyond desperate and no one should be jealous of that. Those women are not jealous.



I think maybe Sonja is LOL


----------



## Sassys

Why is Bethenny carrying a purse inside the house? I just got home; did I miss something? You are in a "friend's" house, why are you carrying a purse and you are sleeping over.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Haha I was wondering the same thing regarding the purse.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Did I see the next scenes right.....Jill is making an appearance??


----------



## horse17

Did anyone really believe bethanny's concern for Luann?


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> Did anyone really believe bethanny's concern for Luann?



Of course not.  Poor Bethenny, still being tortured.  Meanwhile, Countess first husband cheated and left her, Ramona's husband cheated and left, Dorinda's husband died young, Carole's husband died young,  Tinsley was in an abusive relationship, but its all about poor Bethenny.  Why doesn't she have lawyers read all her emails from him; forward any emails from him to them.  Just ignore him; she has the money and the control.  He probably objects to every single move she makes  re Bryn outside of the fine terms of the agreement.  He probably should because she'd take advantage otherwise.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I'm in love with Dorinda over serving canned cranberry sauce!!
So tired of the Tom is he/is he not cheating story line - If Lu doesn't care; than why do these woman care.  They are just trying to stir up sh**
Poor Bethenny - she is being tortured by Jason - I thought it hilarious that she left the room to fake cry and no one got up immediately to go after her (not even Carole).  I think she expected everyone to come running after her. Ironic that it was Lu who finally did and showed a graciousness that I wouldn't have been able to do after what Bethenny did last year to her.
Don't think its coincidence that last year Bethenny was on a rampage slut shaming Lu at the Berkshires and this year she offers an apology and then turns it on all on herself about her being tortured by Jason.  Cue the violin strings.  Its all about re-habing her image.  But it was really revealing when she was talking with Luann about their divorces and she said it will never be over - she really can't let go - the bitterness and anger just oozed out of her.  
Have to admit Bethenny's recap to Tinsely's question about why of all the women there only Dorinda was a bridesmaid and going to Luann's wedding - just showed the absurdity of it all.
Ramona is either on drugs or needs to be on drugs.  There is something really off about her this year - more so than usual.
If I were Dorinda, I wouldn't have these women back at her Berkshire's home. Last year dogs pooped on the rugs. This year, Ramona spills her food and stains her diningroom chair; they try to light fire without asking (who does that?)... Its amazing that her home is still standing after these women finish up.


----------



## DiorT

I think Carole didn't run after the crying Bethenny is b/c she stayed behind to film b/c she can bash Jason and Beth cannot.  She is Beth's mouth...


----------



## beekmanhill

Starting up the fire really surprised me.  Who does that in someone else's house without asking first?  

Ramona is out of it this year.  Wonder if its booze, pills, or both.   

That meal looked so good, nothing fancy, just good home cooked stuff. Yes, butter Ramona, it makes things taste good.  My mother put butter on everything (old Irish cooking, I think).


----------



## Tropigal3

Meh...so much of these types of "reality" shows are producer lead that who knows what's truly real and what's exaggerated for drama.  Most of it seems *overly* exaggerated.  The behavior of these women is embarrassing.  Probably why I'm like a deer in the headlights and can't look away.


----------



## Prufrock613

WillstarveforLV said:


> Did I see the next scenes right.....Jill is making an appearance??


Yes. I think that scene is Lu's bridal party.
I cannot believe what PS has done to/for her!


----------



## Prufrock613

DiorT said:


> I think Carole didn't run after the crying Bethenny is b/c she stayed behind to film b/c she can bash Jason and Beth cannot.  She is Beth's mouth...


Most definitely!  Carole can say what B feeds her, but B can't.  Saying that, I know B is off the rails at times, but I'm not so sure how straight Mr. Hoppy' head is either.  You don't end up in court for harassment over nothing.


----------



## Prufrock613

Is really Jason Hoppy's account?
https://mobile.twitter.com/thehoppydiaries?lang=en

I'm not a Twitter follower- so I'm trying to decide if this a farce or real?  He isn't mincing words.


----------



## green.bee

Prufrock613 said:


> Is really Jason Hoppy's account?
> https://mobile.twitter.com/thehoppydiaries?lang=en
> 
> I'm not a Twitter follower- so I'm trying to decide if this a farce or real?  He isn't mincing words.


it looks like a parody account.


----------



## beekmanhill

I seriously doubt it is real.  HE has stayed off social media from the start.  That's why I don't think he's as nutty as Bethenny proclaims.  He may be a tad nutty.


----------



## Prufrock613

green.bee said:


> it looks like a parody account.





beekmanhill said:


> I seriously doubt it is real.  HE has stayed off social media from the start.  That's why I don't think he's as nutty as Bethenny proclaims.  He may be a tad nutty.


Thank you!  I'm an oldie (but goodie)- I'm not up on these things!


----------



## DiorT

And now Beth is in a scene with Frederick on MDLNY tonight.  Pushing their new show again.  I still won't watch it.  Both make me cringe on their own. Put them together....no way


----------



## ExBagHag

I thought the scenes with Adam's parents were uncomfortable in that Carole is closer to their age than she is to Adam's age.  

It seemed Carole was on a peer level with the parents.  Wouldn't work for me, so Adam's parents must be more open-minded than I am.


----------



## rockhollow

I have never been a fan of Ramona, but used to enjoy her crazy ways, but this season she's coming off really unlikeable - crazy beyond belief!
I don't think she's handling being divorced and does not seem to be relating well with any of the other ladies on the show.
She seems obsessed with Luann and Tom. Really as Lu says, who phones people in another state looking to dig up gossip about Lu's fiancé.
Bethany doesn't want to be her friend, but she just can't seem to understand. As much as I can't stand Beth, I do understand why she doesn't want to have anything to do with Ramona.


----------



## Tropigal3

Yes, I've always thought Ramona was too nutty.  She talks too much and doesn't know when to just be quiet.  Her daughter makes more sense than she does.


----------



## beekmanhill

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes, I've always thought Ramona was too nutty.  She talks too much and doesn't know when to just be quiet.  Her daughter makes more sense than she does.



How did her daughter turn out so well?  She seems very nice.  Ramona has given me a lot of entertainment this year on the show, which otherwise has been blah.  But she is on pills or booze or both, which is sad.  I'm sorry she felt the need to do so much ps; she always looked great and youthful.  She is in fabulous shape for 60.


----------



## guccimamma

i love luann's home in the hamptons...i would never want to leave that place or share it with someone. 
i can't figure out why she would get married to that turd.


----------



## anabanana745

guccimamma said:


> i love luann's home in the hamptons...i would never want to leave that place or share it with someone.
> i can't figure out why she would get married to that turd.



Or how that turd has managed to get around as much as he has! What is the appeal? I don't see it.


----------



## horse17

anabanana745 said:


> Or how that turd has managed to get around as much as he has! What is the appeal? I don't see it.


Totally agree...is he supposed to be wealthy?...even so, he's still gross


----------



## kemilia

anabanana745 said:


> Or how that turd has managed to get around as much as he has! What is the appeal? I don't see it.


My theory is these rich women in NYC travel in a pretty small social circle (different circles for different levels of wealth/achievement) and Tom just so happens to be part of this particular circle. They don't travel outside their circles much--how many women has he had some relationship with? I don't care for him, don't see the appeal but Luann was ready to be married again and he was available and the rest is history.


----------



## guccimamma

anabanana745 said:


> Or how that turd has managed to get around as much as he has! What is the appeal? I don't see it.



there must be something.  guessing it isn't obvious at 1st glance.  

still not worth marrying him,  desperate move in my opinion.


----------



## horse17

Does anybody know how long he had been dating Lu when those photos were taken of him in the bar?.. or should I say how soon before they were married


----------



## beekmanhill

I think they supposedly met in late summer 2015.  Pics taken a few months afterwards.  I think they got engaged in early 2016 (maybe Valentines Day?).  And got married Dec 31, 2016.


----------



## horse17

beekmanhill said:


> I think they supposedly met in late summer 2015.  Pics taken a few months afterwards.  I think they got engaged in early 2016 (maybe Valentines Day?).  And got married Dec 31, 2016.


Interesting... not as bad as I thought but still looks like he's a dog and wonder if he ever did it again too... if it was a one-time thing while they were together then obviously they worked it out...Lu is No Angel herself so maybe her tolerance is more than most


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> Interesting... not as bad as I thought but still looks like he's a dog and *wonder if he ever did it again too*... if it was a one-time thing while they were together then obviously they worked it out...Lu is No Angel herself so maybe her tolerance is more than most



I wasn't able to take pics (was rushing to meet a friend and the way they were standing, they would have seen me take the pic), but I saw Tom last week at the Lowes Regency (same place he was busted). He was with a blonde (not to say anything was going on). I was talking on the phone with friend and spotted him through the window.


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> I wasn't able to take pics (was rushing to meet a friend and the way they were standing, they would have seen me take the pic), but I saw Tom last week at the Lowes Regency (same place he was busted). He was with a blonde (not to say anything was going on). I was talking on the phone with friend and spotted him through the window.


ok..r u Ramona??.....lol!....


----------



## Sassys

horse17 said:


> ok..r u Ramona??.....lol!....



lol not. I just wanted receipts if I mentioned it here lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ramona Ramona Ramona....although her antics kept her on the series this long. The jury is still on out on how Luanne made it this far.


----------



## horse17

Luanne..."i got the glass slipper" lol


----------



## beantownSugar

Ramona is definitely on something. I'm convinced.


----------



## Tropigal3

O.M.G.  Ramona is unbelievable.


----------



## luckylove

beantownSugar said:


> Ramona is definitely on something. I'm convinced.



Yes, definitely!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tropigal3 said:


> O.M.G.  Ramona is unbelievable.


Ramona is unbelievable but she was dead right on her rant to Bethenny.  And I agree with other that she seems to be on something - more than just alcohol.
I loved seeing Jill. Hoping Bobby is doing better.  Would love to see Jill come back.  If only to irritate the hell out of Bethenny.
So tired of Carole being Bethenny's mouthpiece. And I thought the paintings of her  were scary!
Say what you will about Luann, but I do like how she just goes after life - she seems to live in the moment.  Maybe marrying Tom will be a mistake but if so she'll be ok.  She won't be with bitter venom like Bethenny and she's not some fragile soul.
Bethenny once again so down right rude to her assistants - how do they put up with it? I bet she pays the crap too.
Really liking the chill Dorinda.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I cannot get over Ramona, damaging your friends home? I agree there may be drugs involved, her behavior was crazy!! I can't watch if Jill comes back, she is awful.


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone see Luann's face in the car when Tom said he had a hall pass the night before the wedding?

MrsZ, I agree -- how the hell did Ramona destroy Dorinda's bedroom?  Lighting fixtures ripped off the wall?  Paint chipped?  wtf?  I am disgusted at how these women treated Dorinda's home.  They acted like children without their parents present.


----------



## Ceeyahd

lulilu said:


> Did anyone see Luann's face in the car when Tom said he had a hall pass the night before the wedding?
> 
> MrsZ, I agree -- how the hell did Ramona destroy Dorinda's bedroom?  Lighting fixtures ripped off the wall?  Paint chipped?  wtf?  I am disgusted at how these women treated Dorinda's home.  They acted like children without their parents present.



Apprehensive smile for Lu.

Ramona is disturbing, can't even imagine a person acting like this. Didn't anyone hear her trashing the bedroom. Crazy.

ETA: what about Sonja getting into Dorinda closet and wearing her silk pajamas. That was so rude.


----------



## cjy

Tropigal3 said:


> O.M.G.  Ramona is unbelievable.


She is always so disrespectful.


----------



## 30gold

Tropigal3 said:


> O.M.G.  Ramona is unbelievable.[/QUOT.                     I never did like Ramona; I just can't with her crazy eyes and crocodile tears.  Not a genuine bone in her body.  Although the body isn't bad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If I was Dorinda I wouldn't invite any of them back to my home!


----------



## Tivo

CanuckBagLover said:


> Ramona is unbelievable but she was dead right on her rant to Bethenny.  And I agree with other that she seems to be on something - more than just alcohol.
> I loved seeing Jill. Hoping Bobby is doing better.  Would love to see Jill come back.  If only to irritate the hell out of Bethenny.
> So tired of Carole being Bethenny's mouthpiece. And I thought the paintings of her  were scary!
> *Say what you will about Luann, but I do like how she just goes after life *- she seems to live in the moment.  Maybe marrying Tom will be a mistake but if so she'll be ok.  She won't be with bitter venom like Bethenny and she's not some fragile soul.
> Bethenny once again so down right rude to her assistants - how do they put up with it? I bet she pays the crap too.
> Really liking the chill Dorinda.


This!
LuAnn isn't sitting around whining or pretending she's better anymore. She can't wait to ditch that stupid Countess title. I say get yours, LuAnn!


----------



## TC1

Ceeyahd said:


> Apprehensive smile for Lu.
> 
> Ramona is disturbing, can't even imagine a person acting like this. Didn't anyone hear her trashing the bedroom. Crazy.
> 
> ETA: what about Sonja getting into Dorinda closet and wearing her silk pajamas. That was so rude.


Lu was probably thinking..REALLY? after all this BS the last 2 seasons, you add fuel to the fire by saying this on camera?. Then starting to think of how to defend him when it's brought up at the reunion.
Ramona is on something FOR SURE. Her head is bobbing around like it's on a swivel and she was spilling on herself at the art show.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Oh yes, forgot about Sonja wearing Dorinda's nice PJs from her late husband that were stored inside a garment bag, that takes real nerve and genuinely made me sad for poor Dorinda.  What a nutty episode.


----------



## Sassys

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh yes, forgot about Sonja wearing Dorinda's nice PJs from her late husband that were stored inside a garment bag, that takes real nerve and genuinely made me sad for poor Dorinda.  What a nutty episode.



I think that's fake. Why would Sonja be in Dorinda's closet fishing out pajamas in a sealed bag, when Sonja and Ramona were in another room.

I also don't believe Ramona ripped a lamp off the wall. There were no wires coming out of the spot they showed with the missing paint.


----------



## Sassys

*Former ‘RHONY’ star’s estranged husband facing possible jail time*
http://pagesix.com/2017/06/08/former-rhony-stars-estranged-husband-facing-possible-jail-time/


----------



## luckylove

Sassys said:


> I think that's fake. Why would Sonja be in Dorinda's closet fishing out pajamas in a sealed bag, when Sonja and Ramona were in another room.
> 
> I also don't believe Ramona ripped a lamp off the wall. There were no wires coming out of the spot they showed with the missing paint.



I wondered about the wires too and lack of holes/trauma to the wall... All I happened to notice was missing paint??


----------



## Sassys

luckylove said:


> I wondered about the wires too and lack of holes/trauma to the wall... All I happened to notice was missing paint??





Mrs.Z said:


> I cannot get over Ramona, damaging your friends home? I agree there may be drugs involved, her behavior was crazy!! I can't watch if Jill comes back, she is awful.




She said she ripped off two light fixtures. That can't be possible based on those pictures. Those pictures looked like one of those stick on hooks were ripped off. No way that was ripped off light fixtures. There wasn't even drill holes there.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sassys said:


> She said she ripped off two light fixtures. That can't be possible based on those pictures. Those pictures looked like one of those stick on hooks were ripped off. I I No way that was ripped off light fixtures. There wasn't even drill holes there.



My mom has light fixtures that are similar that aren't wired strange little antique looking thing but there's no wires involved so it could have been a light fixture my mom calls him light fixtures although she's a little off sometimes. On the way she describes things to clarify. How the heck would would Ramona get that high up on the ceiling that one area of paint missing was up in a corner. Either way it was rude to have paint missing after someone stays in your house.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sassys said:


> I think that's fake. Why would Sonja be in Dorinda's closet fishing out pajamas in a sealed bag, when Sonja and Ramona were in another room.



Maybe Dorinda stores things in other rooms of her house. I have things stored in other closets in my home. So perhaps it wasn't Dorinda's bedroom closet that Sonya went into.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> I think that's fake. Why would Sonja be in Dorinda's closet fishing out pajamas in a sealed bag, when Sonja and Ramona were in another room.
> 
> I also don't believe Ramona ripped a lamp off the wall. There were no wires coming out of the spot they showed with the missing paint.



Ramona seems to have admitted doing it http://www.realitytea.com/2017/06/0...ow-admits-regrets-attacking-bethenny-frankel/

"Moving on, *Jenny* wants to know the answer to the question on everyone’s minds: what really went down in *Dorinda Medley’s* guest room? *Ramona* says production had taped up lighting around the room, which was too bright. So, she ripped that sh*t down! Ramona claims that Bravo paid for all damages to Dorinda’s bedroom and has since repainted the walls. Has she apologized for the mess to Dorinda herself, though? She says yes."

Somehow I doubt she appologized. I do hope Dorinda was compensated.

I also wonder after Ramona's attack on Bethenny if Bethenny will try to push her off the show.


----------



## Tropigal3

Sassys said:


> I think that's fake. Why would Sonja be in Dorinda's closet fishing out pajamas in a sealed bag, when Sonja and Ramona were in another room.
> /QUOTE]
> Yes, I agree.  And if she did it was probably part of the "scripted" fake drama that is so much a part of these shows.
> 
> 
> 
> CanuckBagLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also wonder after Ramona's attack on Bethenny if Bethenny will try to push her off the show.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know,  I think that this is part of the reason that many viewers watch the show.  And Andy seems to really like Ramona.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiorT

Thought Bethany hated John?  But yet she says she paid him 10k to de-moth her closet??


----------



## DiorT

I also heard the lights she ripped off the wall were production lights hung with tape. Not an actual light fixture.


----------



## Mrs.Z

DiorT said:


> Thought Bethany hated John?  But yet she says she paid him 10k to de-moth her closet??



He owns one of the most well respected dry cleaning businesses in NYC and her clothes were in trouble!


----------



## TC1

Ceeyahd said:


> Maybe Dorinda stores things in other rooms of her house. I have things stored in other closets in my home. So perhaps it wasn't Dorinda's bedroom closet that Sonya went into.


I think she kept clothes in the totes that slide under the bed...we saw her packing some stuff back into one after Ramona & Sonja left. Either way, totally out of hand for Sonja to go snooping around...let alone wear it/sleep in it.


----------



## Prufrock613

Ramona, please when you go against someone- puhleaze keep your story straight.  She needs to stop the Pinot and pills.  Her recollection did not fit with what we saw...and Ramona was in the same sweater the next morning!  She said she didn't remember parts of it - isn't that a cop-out or refusal to believe she was incoherent?!?


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> I think she kept clothes in the totes that slide under the bed...we saw her packing some stuff back into one after Ramona & Sonja left. Either way, totally out of hand for Sonja to go snooping around...let alone wear it/sleep in it.


I don't want to share my undies or pj's with anyone.  
c'est dégoûtant!.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I bet Dorinda had those pj's packed away somewhere in the room Ramona and Sonja were staying in. Very tacky of Sonja to be snooping around and then worst to wear it.
It broke my heart to hear Dorinda say it was something her husband has given her.
I'm sure when she woke up Sonja from her drunken stupor in the dining room and just shoved her into the bedroom, Sonja and Ramona must have continued to party. Goodness knows what they pawed through in Dorinda's guest room.

I always had a love/hate reaction to Jill when she was on the show.  I thought it served her right to get kicked off the show when she became too much of a Diva.
It was sort of sad to see how much she seemed to miss being on the show.
I agree with what someone else said about wanting to see her come back to give Bethany a hard time - Bethany is also acting to Diva like for me.
At one time I thought maybe Ramona could and was going to take on Bethany, but after that  embarrassing drunken/drugged ranting she was doing at Dorinda's, she's no match for Bethany.
Maybe Jill?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I really liked Jill... towards the end I think a lot happened between her and Bethany off screen, we all know B has a real nasty streak, maybe Jill's behaviour was justified....

I thought the women were disgraceful towards her when she showed up at the house during the group trip or whatever it was.... 

I would like Jill to return!!! I enjoyed seeing her life of luxury!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Prufrock613 said:


> Ramona, please when you go against someone- puhleaze keep your story straight.  She needs to stop the Pinot and pills.  Her recollection did not fit with what we saw...and Ramona was in the same sweater the next morning!  She said she didn't remember parts of it - isn't that a cop-out or refusal to believe she was incoherent?!?



She could have had a blackout if she drank too much and genuinely not remember - I also think getting drunk distorts your perception of reality


----------



## luckylove

Jill can be rather full of herself and diva ish... she behaved poorly at an event my loved ones were at; yet she may be interesting to watch on screen if she returned.  but for me, that is a big MAYBE....


----------



## sandc

I read in Ramona's blog that they were lights taped up from production as well. What I found really disgusting was her attitude about it. She said, "yes, the paint came off the wall. A little freshening up with a new coat of paint never hurt a room!"  OMG she should feel bad not say the room could use paint anyway!


http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...mona-singer/ramona-singer-i-have-no-reason-to


----------



## DiorT

I think Bethenny is very aware of the cameras and I think she takes that into consideration in all her scenes. The smug grin to the camera during the Ramona fight was well played Beth, you let Ramona look like the crazy one...but she isn't so innocent herself. She just played it better for the camera...and it worked..  And then she uses Carole as her mouthpiece to get out what she wants to say either about Ramona or Jason.  She's slick. Or so she thinks.


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh yes, forgot about Sonja wearing Dorinda's nice PJs from her late husband that were stored inside a garment bag, that takes real nerve and genuinely made me sad for poor Dorinda.  What a nutty episode.



That part was insane! And particularly ironic given all of Sonja's ridiculous rules of how Tinsley needs to act in her home!


----------



## horse17

I hope Tinsley doesn't change....I wasn't expecting to like her, but I do....the night that she went out without telling Sonja...was she going out with Sonja's friends?...not sure about that one...


----------



## kemilia

cafecreme15 said:


> That part was insane! And particularly ironic given all of Sonja's ridiculous rules of how Tinsley needs to act in her home!


This!!!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

What happened to the sober Sonja btw? She fell asleep sitting up in a dining room chair? Who does that?


----------



## Bridget928

DiorT said:


> I also heard the lights she ripped off the wall were production lights hung with tape. Not an actual light fixture.



I heard Ramona on radio with Jenny McCarthy this morning, and Ramona did say they were production lights stuck on with double-sided tape. She said she came back to her room around 2 am tired, but the lights were on and she was ready to sleep, so she ripped them down. Jenny asked about just unplugging the lights, and Ramona said she either didn't think about that or didn't see a plug (I can't remember which)!


----------



## Shoesandbagsgal

Oh my goodness I just found this blog!  How fun!
Yes, this week's episode was quite disturbing in so many ways.  I felt horrible for Dorinda. 
It's not a popular opinion, but I actually think Bethany is suffering from the effects of severe, long-term abuse. She is on the verge of tears constantly and that is not something that just happens or that one can fake for the camera.  I know she has a rough exterior and I cringe sometimes for some of the statements I hear, but I can't help feeling like she is going through a step of the process in healing.  I could be wrong... but it's just my humble opinion.  

btw my grandmother was from the Berkshires.  It is a beautiful part of the country.


----------



## horse17

Creativelyswank said:


> What happened to the sober Sonja btw? She fell asleep sitting up in a dining room chair? Who does that?


Sonja does! Lol


----------



## Tivo

Shoesandbagsgal said:


> Oh my goodness I just found this blog!  How fun!
> Yes, this week's episode was quite disturbing in so many ways.  I felt horrible for Dorinda.
> It's not a popular opinion, but I actually think Bethany is suffering from the effects of severe, long-term abuse. She is on the verge of tears constantly and that is not something that just happens or that one can fake for the camera.  I know she has a rough exterior and I cringe sometimes for some of the statements I hear, but I can't help feeling like she is going through a step of the process in healing.  I could be wrong... but it's just my humble opinion.
> 
> btw my grandmother was from the Berkshires.  It is a beautiful part of the country.


Welcome to TPF! 
I think Bethenny is exactly like her mother, sadly. She is very unforgiving and that emotional toxicity must be let out or you will grow harder and more bitter with age. She can fake generosity all she wants but she's living with so much baggage she won't be able to fake it long.


----------



## RueMonge

I can't remember if we ever saw Bethenny's mother on the show?

I thought she was amused with drunk Ramona until Ramona called her "damaged".  That seemed to hurt her and was cruel. In fact Ramona seemed gleefully cruel all because B called her a bad friend.


----------



## Jayne1

Very beautiful, although the white wedding dress thing is so odd to me, I did think her wedding looked warm and wonderful:


----------



## pjhm

Did anyone else notice the smiles Adam  and Tinsley gave each other when they met? I sensed chemistry. I'm not a Carole fan so realize that could be tainting my impression..........


----------



## Jayne1

pjhm said:


> Did anyone else notice the smiles Adam  and Tinsley gave each other when they met? I sensed chemistry. I'm not a Carole fan so realize that could be tainting my impression..........


I remember thinking they would make a nice couple!


----------



## luckylove

pjhm said:


> Did anyone else notice the smiles Adam  and Tinsley gave each other when they met? I sensed chemistry. I'm not a Carole fan so realize that could be tainting my impression..........



I thought I saw a little spark too...


----------



## Graw

Carole said on the show her and Adam are not moving to the next level.  Will Tinsley respect the ues girl code?  I don't think Carole will care if they date, marry and have children.  Carol might even be a godmother to their child.


----------



## horse17

I don't see Tinsley with Adam long term...to me she seems like she would want more of a business/preppy type guy...


----------



## Graw

I understand what you mean, I think "the old" Tinsley would only date a man who appeared to be of prestigious stature.   The person on the show now seems like she would date anyone who gave her a second date.


----------



## pursegrl12

pjhm said:


> Did anyone else notice the smiles Adam  and Tinsley gave each other when they met? I sensed chemistry. I'm not a Carole fan so realize that could be tainting my impression..........





Jayne1 said:


> I remember thinking they would make a nice couple!





luckylove said:


> I thought I saw a little spark too...



Yes yes yes!!!! [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## nycmom

Sorry matchmakers they're still together with no Tinsley in sight...
http://pagesix.com/2017/05/29/carole-radziwill-and-boyfriend-bring-pda-to-peurto-rico/


----------



## lulilu

Tinsley might play around with someone like Adam, but no way is she interested in someone who is not established and wealthy.  (her current boyfriend for example)


----------



## cafecreme15

lulilu said:


> Tinsley might play around with someone like Adam, but no way is she interested in someone who is not established and wealthy.  (her current boyfriend for example)


Who is Tinsley's current boyfriend?


----------



## Graw

Is it the guy who will be on the show this week?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Luis is leaving Paris on Tue to go back to NYC to film a commercial for some spray used for Ironing LOL
He will return to Paris Friday and stay until August now.


----------



## cafecreme15

Things we learned this episode:
1) Ramona can rhyme
2) Ramona knows the alphabet 
3) Ramona is batsh*t insane


----------



## Graw

Imagine if she was always like this and Mario tolerated it.


----------



## cafecreme15

Also Luann's "Mrs D'Agastino to be" shirt? [emoji849]


----------



## Graw

cafecreme15 said:


> Also Luann's "Mrs D'Agastino to be" shirt? [emoji849]



They do too much,  similar to Ramona's 17th anniversary vow renewal /wedding for BRAVO.


----------



## beekmanhill

Glitterandstuds said:


> Luis is leaving Paris on Tue to go back to NYC to film a commercial for some spray used for Ironing LOL
> He will return to Paris Friday and stay until August now.



Oh, I saw his Instagram from Cannes and wondered why he was going to NY.  He is perfect for an ironing commercial; he is always so neat and pressed.   Those videos he did from the car race were spectacular.  He has a real eye.


----------



## kemilia

Graw said:


> Imagine if she was always like this and Mario tolerated it.


And she doesn't laugh, she cackles, a real genuine cackle. He probably put up with her until their daughter was grown up enough to deal with a divorce (and she seems so nice and normal).


----------



## cafecreme15

Graw said:


> They do too much,  similar to Ramona's 17th anniversary vow renewal /wedding for BRAVO.



Yes, it's just too over the top. These women just always have to be the center of attention, which they often achieve by acting 20-30 years younger than they are. While this behavior makes for good tv, in real life I find it distasteful.


----------



## Sassys

I thought Luanne said Bravo cameras were not allowed at her wedding.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> I thought Luanne said Bravo cameras were not allowed at her wedding.



I don't think there were. If I remember correctly, Luann also sold the first photo rights to a magazine and not to Bravo. That made Andy mad.


----------



## horse17

Ramona must be desperate for new friends....now she's trying to be besties with Averys crew...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wait, so Luann is having a party and there is ONE table for everybody to stand around???  Chile...


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> Wait, so Luann is having a party and there is ONE table for everybody to stand around???  Chile...


Two tables ..lol


----------



## horse17

Nice to see Ramona's daughter has grown into a lovely young woman.....


----------



## horse17

Who has a party for people you didn't invite to your wedding?


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> Who has a party for people you didn't invite to your wedding?


tacky azz Luann.  The former countess that wrote a book on class.  lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

horse17 said:


> Two tables ..lol


opps, my bad!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mrs.Z said:


> I cannot get over Ramona, damaging your friends home? I agree there may be drugs involved, her behavior was crazy!! I can't watch if Jill comes back, she is awful.


I thought it would be fun to see Jill back, but that dinner reminded me why I can't stand her.


----------



## horse17

purseinsanity said:


> I thought it would be fun to see Jill back, but that dinner reminded me why I can't stand her.


I didn't watch the show when Jill was on....I thought everyone liked her?..I guess not....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jill is going to be on WWHL with Luann and she looks AMAZING!


----------



## Sassys

Dorinda forgot to buy her plane ticket and when the wedding started because she didn't believe it would happen lol.


----------



## Sassys

Please God do not bring Jill back.


----------



## Jayne1

horse17 said:


> Who has a party for people you didn't invite to your wedding?


Bravo. Bet they were responsible for the venue too.


----------



## Tropigal3

Sassys said:


> Please God do not bring Jill back.



I agree!  Noooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> Jill is going to be on WWHL with Luann and she looks AMAZING!



Yeah, it's nice have $$$ to make all the improvements but too bad there's no way to fix her annoying voice.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Geez, even the parties are snooze fests this season.
Ramona looked beyond pathetic, she is so eager for validation the source is irrelevant to her. Please don't teach these young ladies that this behavior is in any way normal or excusable. She really looked erratic and unstable, and when you can do that sitting with a bunch of young 20 somethings, that is quite the accomplishment.


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> Bravo. Bet they were responsible for the venue too.


It looks like Bravo saved a lot on the venue..


----------



## Mrs.Z

horse17 said:


> I didn't watch the show when Jill was on....I thought everyone liked her?..I guess not....



Jill became a Diva of epic proportions and I think she even pissed off Andy .....I don't think she will be back.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I thought they said this Season was going to be boring but frankly the crazy has reached a fever pitch, my poor husband could not get over some of the comments that Sonja made about sleeping with one guy and dating another! The party with two tables was utterly bizarre and hilarious, new heights of awkward!


----------



## horse17

Sonjas men.....


----------



## pjhm

horse17 said:


> Who has a party for people you didn't invite to your wedding?



This had to be a first! - and after Carole's snarky comment to Tom about LuAnn's cooking, he got a dose of why she wasn't invited to the wedding. Only Tinsley is devoid of making rude comments about others.


----------



## AECornell

http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...couch-gone-from-apartment?cid=soc_dg_fb_RHONY

A lot has been happening on Season 9 of The Real Housewives of New York City. Luann D'Agostino is married again, Bethenny Frankel and Ramona Singer's friendship is dissolving, and Sonja Morgan is having a hard time deciding between Frenchie and Rocco. But RHONY fans have been a bit preoccupied with a smaller detail: Carole Radziwill's torn-up couch — made famous by her mother-in-law Lee Radziwill, who had it made in the late '60s (you can spot it at the :15 mark on the video above).


----------



## lp640

I loved last night's episode.   Was hilarious and I was laughing throughout.

Did Bethenny and Carole really say there are rumors about Tom being gay???


----------



## Tropigal3

pjhm said:


> This had to be a first! - and after Carole's snarky comment to Tom about LuAnn's cooking, he got a dose of why she wasn't invited to the wedding. Only Tinsley is devoid of making rude comments about others.


The newbie's usually get a good edit on their first season.  They'll probably edit in any rude comments from Tinsley next season so we can all be shocked by her as well.


----------



## Jayne1

horse17 said:


> It looks like Bravo saved a lot on the venue..


I think because she refused to have Bravo camera crews at her wedding and they are always in need of something to film, they had her have a get-together for everyone, even those not invited to the wedding -- meaning the other housewives, who are on salary and should be working for it.

Obviously they didn't want to spend too much or make her look good. because as you said, that venue was blah and not even decorated.

I thought the wedding looked wonderful, intimate but beautiful and full of friends and family and love.


----------



## Jayne1

lp640 said:


> Did Bethenny and Carole really say there are rumors about Tom being gay???


First they implied he was a dog, chasing everything in a skirt and now they are saying he's gay.  This is ridiculous.


----------



## Graw

lp640 said:


> I loved last night's episode.   Was hilarious and I was laughing throughout.
> 
> Did Bethenny and Carole really say there are rumors about Tom being gay???



It was finally hilarious without anyone getting a new one ripped.  B and C are like the old muppet men in the theatre!


----------



## frick&frack

Shoesandbagsgal said:


> It's not a popular opinion, but I actually think Bethany is suffering from the effects of severe, long-term abuse. She is on the verge of tears constantly and that is not something that just happens or that one can fake for the camera.  I know she has a rough exterior and I cringe sometimes for some of the statements I hear, but I can't help feeling like she is going through a step of the process in healing.  I could be wrong... but it's just my humble opinion.



I can't believe I'm voicing my opinion in another Real Housewives thread, but here goes...

I agree with this. 

I know a lot of people don't like Bethenny, & I can understand why. But I'm telling you, when I watched her spinoff show, I was shocked. I was on her ex's side the whole time. I thought she was horrible especially about visiting his family. I actually felt sorry for him. 

Then there was the episode when they fought before going on a boat or something. He walked away & left, she chased him. It scared me to my core because I recognized his behavior. I had a relationship with a verbally & emotionally abusive man. He acted exactly like that. Some of the words were even identical. I recognize that abuse. Then I went back & rewatched the episodes with open eyes. I saw him manipulating & blameshifting in classic narcissistic fashion. The similarity to my experience was eery. Their goal is to make you look awful & crazy, & it usually works. 

I believe that Bethenney is tortured by her ex because I recognized his behavior from my ex. I believe that she is abrasive to protect her fragile heart. I'm not saying she's perfect & I want to be her friend, but I absolutely recognize that he is an abuser & she displays behavior of being abused.


----------



## DrDior

I'mma co-sign on the abusive ex comment. I had exactly the same reaction during the boat fight between Bethenny and Jason. It prompted me to re-analyze his behaviour and realize there was something significantly wrong with him.


----------



## frick&frack

DrDior said:


> I'mma co-sign on the abusive ex comment. I had exactly the same reaction during the boat fight between Bethenny and Jason. It prompted me to re-analyze his behaviour and realize there was something significantly wrong with him.



Thank you so much for backing me up on this. I expected to be dismissed. 

It makes me shudder to remember that episode.


----------



## Tropigal3

frick&frack said:


> I know a lot of people don't like Bethenny, & I can understand why. But I'm telling you, when I watched her spinoff show, I was shocked. I was on her ex's side the whole time. I thought she was horrible especially about visiting his family. I actually felt sorry for him.
> 
> Then there was the episode when they fought before going on a boat or something. He walked away & left, she chased him. It scared me to my core because I recognized his behavior. I had a relationship with a verbally & emotionally abusive man. He acted exactly like that. Some of the words were even identical. I recognize that abuse. Then I went back & rewatched the episodes with open eyes. I saw him manipulating & blameshifting in classic narcissistic fashion. The similarity to my experience was eery. Their goal is to make you look awful & crazy, & it usually works.
> 
> I believe that Bethenney is tortured by her ex because I recognized his behavior from my ex. I believe that she is abrasive to protect her fragile heart. I'm not saying she's perfect & I want to be her friend, but I absolutely recognize that he is an abuser & she displays behavior of being abused.



Yep, I agree!  And it was so easy for him to make it look like it was all her fault because of the issues she has.  At least she's trying to work through them and she seems to be a good mom and totally loves Brin.


----------



## frick&frack

Tropigal3 said:


> Yep, I agree!  And it was so easy for him to make it look like it was all her fault because of the issues she has.  At least she's trying to work through them and she seems to be a good mom and totally loves Brin.



Exactly. Yes. Bethenney has her issues for sure, but Jason is an abuser...for sure.


----------



## rockhollow

Good Lord, that wedding party for Luann and Tom was a bit of a slap in the face. I guess Andy wanted to show his displeasure in Bravo not being invited to the wedding.
At first I thought it was the entrance way to the party, but then spotted the two tables.
No flowers, no food or cocktails, just some wine.
Quite a little catty move Andy.

And again, Bethenny was flexing her power at Bravo, having a christmas party for all the ladies, but not inviting Ramona - but not so good for Bravo, the party was quiet and no drama. For a moment I thought maybe Sonja and Dorinda were going to go at it, but Sonja kept quiet.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

frick&frack said:


> Then there was the episode when they fought before going on a boat or something. He walked away & left, she chased him. It scared me to my core because I recognized his behavior. I had a relationship with a verbally & emotionally abusive man. He acted exactly like that. Some of the words were even identical. I recognize that abuse. Then I went back & rewatched the episodes with open eyes. I saw him manipulating & blameshifting in classic narcissistic fashion. The similarity to my experience was eery. Their goal is to make you look awful & crazy, & it usually works.
> 
> I believe that Bethenney is tortured by her ex because I recognized his behavior from my ex. I believe that she is abrasive to protect her fragile heart. I'm not saying she's perfect & I want to be her friend, but I absolutely recognize that he is an abuser & she displays behavior of being abused.





DrDior said:


> I'mma co-sign on the abusive ex comment. I had exactly the same reaction during the boat fight between Bethenny and Jason. It prompted me to re-analyze his behaviour and realize there was something significantly wrong with him.



I never saw the spinoff, that's why I have always been team Jason... i'm shocked by what you ladies are saying, I totally missed his abusive behavior!! 

Could someone maybe explain in more detail what happened?? 
I'll see if I can find the episode online....


----------



## AECornell

Sophie-Rose said:


> I never saw the spinoff, that's why I have always been team Jason... i'm shocked by what you ladies are saying, I totally missed his abusive behavior!!
> 
> Could someone maybe explain in more detail what happened??
> I'll see if I can find the episode online....



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gument-marriage-woes-played-reality-show.html

I couldn't find a clip but this article is about that particular fight


----------



## DrDior

He was 'gas lighting' her. He would set up situations - sometimes on camera, sometimes off camera (but later referenced on camera) - in which he would appear to be the 'reasonable' one, and she'd be upset and crying ... and then he'd tell her the reason why she was reacting the way she was was because she's damaged. Can you imagine being told that over and over again by your intimate partner? Yeah, she has issues but she's under huge stress (successful business, new baby, new husband, apartment issues, too much work). And rather than being supportive he's being controlling and manipulative? If she thinks she's crazy, then she has to defer to his judgment, no? After all, he's set himself up as the calm, cool voice of reason.

He even notes in the boat fight that she has brought up to him previously that he goes out of his way to be 'perfect' on camera, which, of course, by contrast, makes her look like a screaming harpy. I don't recall that he denies it.

As it happens, I have a friend currently in a similar situation. She's under enormous personal stress and she's being harassed by a former colleague with texts, emails and phone calls. The colleague paints herself as the voice of reason ... but reasonable people don't bombard others with abusive messages (by phone, by email, in-person, over skype and/or through texts). Only horrible, abusive ****bags do that.


----------



## Tivo

frick&frack said:


> I can't believe I'm voicing my opinion in another Real Housewives thread, but here goes...
> 
> I agree with this.
> 
> I know a lot of people don't like Bethenny, & I can understand why. But I'm telling you, when I watched her spinoff show, I was shocked. I was on her ex's side the whole time. I thought she was horrible especially about visiting his family. I actually felt sorry for him.
> 
> Then there was the episode when they fought before going on a boat or something. He walked away & left, she chased him. It scared me to my core because I recognized his behavior. I had a relationship with a verbally & emotionally abusive man. He acted exactly like that. Some of the words were even identical. I recognize that abuse. Then I went back & rewatched the episodes with open eyes. I saw him manipulating & blameshifting in classic narcissistic fashion. The similarity to my experience was eery. Their goal is to make you look awful & crazy, & it usually works.
> 
> I believe that Bethenney is tortured by her ex because I recognized his behavior from my ex. I believe that she is abrasive to protect her fragile heart. I'm not saying she's perfect & I want to be her friend, but I absolutely recognize that he is an abuser & she displays behavior of being abused.


I get that, but for me it wasn't Jason that made Bethenny intolerable, Bethenny did that on her own.
Her thirst for fame, fame and more fame was gross. Her inability to discuss anything without making it about herself was gross. Her absolute self-absorption was gross. She talks way too much and is too self involved and quite nasty in personality.


----------



## AECornell

She might have been like that but that doesn't give him the right to treat her the way he did. To make her look (more) like a crazy person.


----------



## horse17

I'm not denying Jason was an abuser, or defending his actions........I just remember Bethany treating him pretty poorly...kind of how she acts to people in general...bossy and somewhat condescending...that could put anyone over the edge...now reports of him stalking her etc. are scary.. could be showing his true personality...what a mess


----------



## mundodabolsa

frick&frack said:


> Thank you so much for backing me up on this. *I expected to be dismissed*.
> 
> It makes me shudder to remember that episode.



No way, that episode was super revealing.  Anyone who couldn't read between the lines was simply not paying attention.


----------



## SouthTampa

horse17 said:


> I'm not denying Jason was an abuser, or defending his actions........I just remember Bethany treating him pretty poorly...kind of how she acts to people in general...bossy and somewhat condescending...that could put anyone over the edge...now reports of him stalking her etc. are scary.. could be showing his true personality...what a mess


I think they both have major issues.   I remember an episode about a laptop that she purchased for Jason.    She was
acting as though he was now indebted to her for life.   It was a laptop!


----------



## horse17

SouthTampa said:


> I think they both have major issues.   I remember an episode about a laptop that she purchased for Jason.    She was
> acting as though he was now indebted to her for life.   It was a laptop!


I agree...she can be awful........but other than the episode with the fight, we didn't see much of Jason's behavior...


----------



## Jayne1

horse17 said:


> I'm not denying Jason was an abuser, or defending his actions........I just remember Bethany treating him pretty poorly...kind of how she acts to people in general...bossy and somewhat condescending...that could put anyone over the edge...now reports of him stalking her etc. are scary.. could be showing his true personality...what a mess


I remember watching her first season of getting married and it was so obvious (to me) she did not love him and wasn't even attracted to him.

I think she was a bit disgusted with him.  They were no love birds, even on their honeymoon, which we unfortunately got to see. And when Beth doesn't like something, or isn't happy, we know how sour things can get.


----------



## Tivo

AECornell said:


> She might have been like that but that doesn't give him the right to treat her the way he did. To make her look (more) like a crazy person.


No it doesn't, but Bethenny knew when she rushed into baby and marriage that she didn't really love Jason. She knew him all of 5 seconds really. And he was a great boost to her storyline. Pretty much her fans were happy because she was selling the underdog dream and it seemed so real. 
But as time wore on it was obvious she was just trying to get more spotlight and writing books, angling for a talk show, etc.

Jason isn't the man she wants to be with, and if she hadn't rushed into the relationship she could have learned that.


----------



## Shoesandbagsgal

frick&frack said:


> I can't believe I'm voicing my opinion in another Real Housewives thread, but here goes...
> 
> I agree with this.
> 
> I know a lot of people don't like Bethenny, & I can understand why. But I'm telling you, when I watched her spinoff show, I was shocked. I was on her ex's side the whole time. I thought she was horrible especially about visiting his family. I actually felt sorry for him.
> 
> Then there was the episode when they fought before going on a boat or something. He walked away & left, she chased him. It scared me to my core because I recognized his behavior. I had a relationship with a verbally & emotionally abusive man. He acted exactly like that. Some of the words were even identical. I recognize that abuse. Then I went back & rewatched the episodes with open eyes. I saw him manipulating & blameshifting in classic narcissistic fashion. The similarity to my experience was eery. Their goal is to make you look awful & crazy, & it usually works.
> 
> I believe that Bethenney is tortured by her ex because I recognized his behavior from my ex. I believe that she is abrasive to protect her fragile heart. I'm not saying she's perfect & I want to be her friend, but I absolutely recognize that he is an abuser & she displays behavior of being abused.




Oh my gosh I had totally forgotten about that episode.  Yes, that is exactly what narcissistic abuse does to you.  No one can possibly understand unless they have gone through it.  It is a nightmare.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> No it doesn't, but Bethenny knew when she rushed into baby and marriage that she didn't really love Jason. She knew him all of 5 seconds really. And he was a great boost to her storyline. Pretty much her fans were happy because she was selling the underdog dream and it seemed so real.
> But as time wore on it was obvious she was just trying to get more spotlight and writing books, angling for a talk show, etc.
> 
> Jason isn't the man she wants to be with, and if she hadn't rushed into the relationship she could have learned that.



AMEN!  Give it time, but noooo.. she rushed and in her rush, overlooked signs.  He rushed, he overlooked signs.  They just weren't compatible from the get-go


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> AMEN!  Give it time, but noooo.. she rushed and in her rush, overlooked signs.  He rushed, he overlooked signs.  They just weren't compatible from the get-go





Tivo said:


> No it doesn't, but Bethenny knew when she rushed into baby and marriage that she didn't really love Jason. She knew him all of 5 seconds really. And he was a great boost to her storyline. Pretty much her fans were happy because she was selling the underdog dream and it seemed so real.
> But as time wore on it was obvious she was just trying to get more spotlight and writing books, angling for a talk show, etc.
> 
> Jason isn't the man she wants to be with, and if she hadn't rushed into the relationship she could have learned that.



Agree with y'all..I think also she got pregnant early on too correct? And given she wanted a kid she probably got caught up..But that dude had no chemistry with her.... Jason had as much personality as a antique chair in the corner...

btw I never saw the spin off but from you guys posts seems like it was a mess with his craziness. I picked up his weirdness from the regular show..


----------



## Longchamp

Bethenny has new boyfriend Russ Theriot as reported by Andy on his radio show. 
Andy was slobbering talking about him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think her conversation with Ramona on the Broooklyn bridge was a catalyst for trying to prove the world wrong (baby, marriage, business success). That what Ramona was saying wasn't true. 

Fast forward, Ramona's words were very real


----------



## Graw

DC-Cutie said:


> I think her conversation with Ramona on the Broooklyn bridge was a catalyst for trying to prove the world wrong (baby, marriage, business success). That what Ramona was saying wasn't true.
> 
> Fast forward, Ramona's words were very real



That conversation shook B to her core.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Graw said:


> That conversation shook B to her core.


It shook me. Lol


----------



## cafecreme15

Longchamp said:


> Bethenny has new boyfriend Russ Theriot as reported by Andy on his radio show.
> Andy was slobbering talking about him.



What happened to Dennis?


----------



## Tivo

Ramona is crazy, but that was spot on. Bethenny is good at pretending to be self-reflective, but she can't handle authentic vulnerability. Ramona hit a nerve.


DC-Cutie said:


> I think her conversation with Ramona on the Broooklyn bridge was a catalyst for trying to prove the world wrong (baby, marriage, business success). That what Ramona was saying wasn't true.
> 
> Fast forward, Ramona's words were very real


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cafecreme15 said:


> What happened to Dennis?


They 've broken up - not sure when - but after filming.  I doubt the new one will last much longer.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Bethenny's new BF is smokin hot! These ladies with their younger men....too funny!


----------



## cafecreme15

CanuckBagLover said:


> They 've broken up - not sure when - but after filming.  I doubt the new one will last much longer.



Not sure how I missed that. Do we know anything about this new guy?


----------



## Tivo

cafecreme15 said:


> Not sure how I missed that. Do we know anything about this new guy?


He looks like a fame ho.


----------



## cafecreme15

Tivo said:


> He looks like a fame ho.


 wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## beekmanhill

cafecreme15 said:


> What happened to Dennis?



They were slobbering over Dennis about a year ago.   Wonder if he ever got a divorce.   They broke up before Valentine's Day because that's when she announced it.  The show is now at Christmastime, so maybe they will mention it.   A year before she would have married him, except for the slight problem that he was not divorced.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just saw last night's episode.  Pretty blah.  
How come all the men on this show are such sleazebags? Harry coming back - ugh! He creeps me out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All of these women have poor taste in men.  Luann last night looked like a deer caught in the headlights when Tom's old flame showed up at the party!

Can we discuss Carol packing up Adams stuff as soon as he walked in the door!  LOL  Geeze did she have to do it while her designer friend was right there?  Talk about awkward.


----------



## guccimamma

cafecreme15 said:


> What happened to Dennis?



i imagine he had the audacity to disagree with her,  sending her into a frenzy...then had her interns pack up his belongings and uber them back to him.


----------



## cafecreme15

beekmanhill said:


> They were slobbering over Dennis about a year ago.   Wonder if he ever got a divorce.   They broke up before Valentine's Day because that's when she announced it.  The show is now at Christmastime, so maybe they will mention it.   A year before she would have married him, except for the slight problem that he was not divorced.


Right? All the gushing is why I was surprised they (he?) broke it off! I remember she actually called his daughter during the reunion last year to vouch for her.


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> All of these women have poor taste in men.  Luann last night looked like a deer caught in the headlights when Tom's old flame showed up at the party!
> 
> Can we discuss Carol packing up Adams stuff as soon as he walked in the door!  LOL  Geeze did she have to do it while her designer friend was right there?  Talk about awkward.



that guy is so lucky to be out of there,  yet somehow remain on the show....


----------



## bagsforme

Ramona  looked great on WWHL last night.  I can't believe I just said that.


----------



## Tivo

Did Carole and Adam split?


----------



## Ceeyahd

bagsforme said:


> Ramona  looked great on WWHL last night.  I can't believe I just said that.



Yes, but strangely flawless for 60, maybe the look was too young.vthe hair, maybe.


----------



## horse17

I can not believe Tom saying he feels like a dog on a leash....to an ex!........i guess i was kind of hoping for the best for Lu...but this guys is probably the same idiot he always has been...
And what in the he$$ do these woman see in him??


----------



## horse17

I know I will get slammed for this...but I kind of like Harry...lol...I wouldn't trust him as far as I could throw him, but he's pretty funny....


----------



## Mrs.Z

I think that's why they keep bringing Harry back because he's creepy funny, they all know him and half have even dated him....it's absurd.


----------



## pjhm

Adam is cute, can't understand what he sees in that self-righteous, snarky Carole. Her superiority complex is hard for me to take, and she refers to Adam as an inferior being. Agree that Ramona and Sonja are nuts, but easier to watch, until of course, the screeching starts.....


----------



## cafecreme15

pjhm said:


> Adam is cute, can't understand what he sees in that self-righteous, snarky Carole. Her superiority complex is hard for me to take, and she refers to Adam as an inferior being. Agree that Ramona and Sonja are nuts, but easier to watch, until of course, the screeching starts.....


If I were Adam, I would be angry at how much Carole tries to distance herself from him on camera. I'm not sure if their relationship is really not serious at all (hard to imagine after being together for a couple of years and living together for 6 months), or if Carole is just not that into him. Either way, Carole has said Adam wants marriage and children, so she should just cut him loose so he can go find someone he is compatible with.


----------



## guccimamma

cafecreme15 said:


> If I were Adam, I would be angry at how much Carole tries to distance herself from him on camera. I'm not sure if their relationship is really not serious at all (hard to imagine after being together for a couple of years and living together for 6 months), or if Carole is just not that into him. Either way, Carole has said Adam wants marriage and children, so she should just cut him loose so he can go find someone he is compatible with.



he's just around for the screen time, it ups his value as a chef.  now all the ladies in manhattan probably want a crack at him.

carole is like his aunt, a little cooler/maybe a tad younger than mom....but not much.


----------



## Graw

guccimamma said:


> i imagine he had the audacity to disagree with her,  sending her into a frenzy...then had her interns pack up his belongings and uber them back to him.


  HAhaha! Those assistants are efficient! 



horse17 said:


> I can not believe Tom saying he feels like a dog on a leash....to an ex!........i guess i was kind of hoping for the best for Lu...but this guys is probably the same idiot he always has been...
> And what in the he$$ do these woman see in him??


  He must have some magic ...



pjhm said:


> Adam is cute, can't understand what he sees in that self-righteous, snarky Carole. Her superiority complex is hard for me to take, and she refers to Adam as an inferior being...



I can't with Karol.


----------



## Graw

Adam and karole seem like friends with benefits.  They are "comfortable" with one another.


----------



## guccimamma

Graw said:


> Adam and karole seem like friends with benefits.  They are "comfortable" with one another.



he's got a bright future with a beautiful wife and kids someday...she's going to keep redecorating her apartment and get some more cats.


----------



## Graw

guccimamma said:


> he's got a bright future with a beautiful wife and kids someday...she's going to keep redecorating her apartment and get some more cats.



Atleast she won't have to think too hard about a pet name.  Her pets are adorable!


----------



## cafecreme15

Graw said:


> Atleast she won't have to think too hard about a pet name.  Her pets are adorable!


 Baby 1, Baby 2, Baby 3...Baby 28....


----------



## Prufrock613

How does Tom pick up these ladies?  I know he has money, but he is no Adonis & he sounds so timid whenever he speaks.  Maybe he gets sh!tfaced and has a voice?  I'm not seeing his "game" at all.


----------



## Sassys

Prufrock613 said:


> How does Tom pick up these ladies?  I know he has money, but he is no Adonis & he sounds so timid whenever he speaks.  Maybe he gets sh!tfaced and has a voice?  I'm not seeing his "game" at all.



Most upper east side women are not that picky lol. If you have money and also live on the upper east that works or them. It truly is a small world there. most upper east people never venture past their world. A lot of them feel if you are not from upper east, you don't exist. Not all are like this, but most are.

Ramona in season one did not leave the area and Sonja made a comment she didn't go past 14th street. That is pretty typical for them. I worked with a woman born and raised in the upper east and she said she did not travel below 42nd street and never went past 96th street. Upper west was a major no no for her. In season one all the women almost had a heart attack when they found out Alex and Simon were from Brooklyn. Major no no for them.


----------



## pjhm

Prufrock613 said:


> How does Tom pick up these ladies?  I know he has money, but he is no Adonis & he sounds so timid whenever he speaks.  Maybe he gets sh!tfaced and has a voice?  I'm not seeing his "game" at all.


Have wondered the exact same thing. All I can come up with is that there must be a severe shortage of eligible men.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Most upper east side women are not that picky lol. If you have money and also live on the upper east that works or them. It truly is a small world there. most upper east people never venture past their world. A lot of them feel if you are not from upper east, you don't exist. Not all are like this, but most are.
> 
> Ramona in season one did not leave the area and Sonja made a comment she didn't go past 14th street. That is pretty typical for them. I worked with a woman born and raised in the upper east and she said she did not travel below 42nd street and never went past 96th street. Upper west was a major no no for her. In season one all the women almost had a heart attack when they found out Alex and Simon were from Brooklyn. Major no no for them.


I find this fascinating. The NYC social scene seems so extreme.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> I find this fascinating. The NYC social scene seems so extreme.


Agree.

It was so odd to see them marvelling at Chinatown. We have a Chinatown in Toronto and love to go there often for a meal.  My goodness, what if I stayed in my own little neighbourhood when there are so many to explore!


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> I find this fascinating. The NYC social scene seems so extreme.



To be fair, there are certain parts of NYC you would never catch me in lol. Spanish Harlem is a major no no for me. 34th street, nope, not going. Not a fan of Queens either (but my hairdresser was there so I had to go). Got a new hairdresser so Queens will not be seeing me lol. Not a fan of lower east side. I always roll my eyes when friends want to have dinner there. But unlike most upper east side I will go if I have to.

I think all states have areas we just won't go to. My cousin is a born and raised Los Angeles girl and refuse to go to certain areas nor has she ever been to places you would think everyone goes to.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Agree.
> 
> It was so odd to see them marvelling at Chinatown. We have a Chinatown in Toronto and love to go there often for a meal.  My goodness, what if I stayed in my own little neighbourhood when there are so many to explore!



Most New Yorkers don't go to China town. How they were acting was not surprising. You go to China town for counterfeit stuff or fresh seafood. There's plenty of Chinese restaurants not in Chinatown.im a born and raised New Yorker and I can't recall ever going to Chinatown,


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> To be fair, there are certain parts of NYC you would never catch me in lol. Spanish Harlem is a major no no for me. 34th street, nope, not going. Not a fan of Queens either (but my hairdresser was there so I had to go). Got a new hairdresser so Queens will not be seeing me lol. Not a fan of lower east side. I always roll my eyes when friends want to have dinner there. But unlike most upper east side I will go if I have to.



A couple I was acquainted with described how competitive and aggressive the school and status game is in NYC. They hadn't even had kids yet! Already they were worried about getting them into the "right" schools. It floored me.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> A couple I was acquainted with described how competitive and aggressive the school and status game is in NYC. They hadn't even had kids yet! Already they were worried about getting them into the "right" schools. It floored me.



Yep. People put their kids on wait list and the kid hasn't even been born yet lol. Same with a coop. The boards here a famous for rejecting people. How much money you have makes no difference. They don't give a damn if you are a billionaire. If they don't like you, you are not getting in. My condo board has the craziest rules. Some rules I love some are just stupid.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Yep. People put their kids on wait list and the kid hasn't even been born yet lol. Same with a coop. The boards here a famous for rejecting people. How much money you have makes no difference. They don't give a damn if you are a billionaire. If they don't like you, you are not getting in. My condo board has the craziest rules. Some rules I love some are just stupid.



Wow! I figured money always talks. Hearing this just fascinates me. What is usually the reason the boards reject/don't like potential tenants?


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Wow! I figured money always talks. Hearing this just fascinates me. What is usually the reason the boards reject/don't like potential tenants?



Could be anything - race, not skinny enough, think they will bring the wrong kinds of friends to the building, their dog is to fat, dog breed is to yappy. It could be anything. Mariah Carey, Madonna and handful of other well known celebs have been turned down by coop boards. It's easier to buy a condo (boards are not that strict to let you in, but so many rules once you do get in). My condo board will fine you for every little thing (loud music after 10pm, loud music before 8am, improper trash disposal, un-registered long term guest, dogs, walking on grass, wrong kind of air conditioner, no rugs on your floors, etc.).


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Wow! I figured money always talks. Hearing this just fascinates me. What is usually the reason the boards reject/don't like potential tenants?




There was a case a few years ago about a wealthy woman who rented in a condo building (some condo buildings are part rental part own here in NYC). She began to date one of her doormen. Major no no for the condo board. The man quit his job thinking they would leave them alone. Nope, board was not having it. She was asked to leave as soon as her lease was up. She then decides to buy in the building, but they weren't having it. They did not think it was appropriate for her to date a doorman.


----------



## nycmom

Sassys said:


> To be fair, there are certain parts of NYC you would never catch me in lol. Spanish Harlem is a major no no for me. 34th street, nope, not going. Not a fan of Queens either (but my hairdresser was there so I had to go). Got a new hairdresser so Queens will not be seeing me lol. Not a fan of lower east side. I always roll my eyes when friends want to have dinner there. But unlike most upper east side I will go if I have to.



Wait...I thought you grew up in Queens? 



Sassys said:


> Yep. People put their kids on wait list and the kid hasn't even been born yet lol.



That's a myth. While certain schools are extremely competitive the application process begins the year before the student would start school. NYC private school admissions is quite standardized and governed by ISAAGNY rules https://www.isaagny.org/admissions


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Most New Yorkers don't go to China town. How they were acting was not surprising. You go to China town for counterfeit stuff or fresh seafood. There's plenty of Chinese restaurants not in Chinatown.im a born and raised New Yorker and I can't recall ever going to Chinatown,


Okay, but you know the food is good if the Chinese eat there so we go to Chinatown for dim sum, or bibimbap in Koreatown, the best Portuguese bakeries are in Little Portugal or maybe we’ll go to Little India for the bazaar, 

If we leave our neighbourhood, it's like exploring the globe for a day. 

Are Ramona, Jill, Dorinda and Luanne (because of the new hubby) all on the UES?  Do any HWs live on the Upper West Side?


----------



## bisbee

Sassys said:


> There was a case a few years ago about a wealthy woman who rented in a condo building (some condo buildings are part rental part own here in NYC). She began to date one of her doormen. Major no no for the condo board. The man quit his job thinking they would leave them alone. Nope, board was not having it. She was asked to leave as soon as her lease was up. She then decides to buy in the building, but they weren't having it. They did not think it was appropriate for her to date a doorman.


Wow...that's kind of disgusting.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Okay, but you know the food is good if the Chinese eat there so we go to Chinatown for dim sum, or bibimbap in Koreatown, the best Portuguese bakeries are in Little Portugal or maybe we’ll go to Little India for the bazaar,
> 
> If we leave our neighbourhood, it's like exploring the globe for a day.
> 
> Are Ramona, Jill, Dorinda and Luanne (because of the new hubby) all on the UES?  Do any HWs live on the Upper West Side?



I think Chinatown is not popular anymore because eating trends have changed.   I went to dim sum restaurants in the 70's.  All my friends did.    Now the trend is about everything organic, farm to table, raw, etc.  In any event, there was no "downtown" per se then.  Chinatown, Little Italy were poor neighborhoods in the 70's; you went down there to eat, but not to live.  Lower East Side was discount stores, great fabric stores (Zarin for example). Lower Broadway was cheap fabric stores.   There were lots of small manufacturing buildings.  These areas were not residential at all.   All this has been replaced with expensive apartments and trendy stores.  Every store that used to be uptown now has a branch downtown.    Little Italy has almost disappeared; old restaurants and the residents living above them have been displaced by new contruction and trendy shops.  I don't even hear the phrase "Little Italy" anymore.   

In the old days, if you were rich, there were no wealthy neighborhoods to live in other than the UES.   Below14th didn't exist at all as a residential area except for Greenwich Village which was gay and older Italians and Lower East Side which was primarily immigrants.    So I can understand that people in their 50's and 60's have a mind set that there is no where else to live other than the UES.  As lower Manhattan developed, younger people started moving down there and it became trendy.  They are as snotty as any UES with respect to where they live, eat, shop, etc.   Frankly they are more snobby because they look down on UESiders.  Look at Bethenny's comment.  BTW, she lived on the UES herself.  When she got money, she moved downtown.  She was younger and didn't have the old mindset "UES is the only place to live."  

The West Side was always considered liberal, trendy, intellectual, yuppie.  Many show biz types lived on Central Park West, the expensive street with great architecture.  John Lennon, Madonna, Seinfeld (he still lives there), Streisand, etc, all had huge apartments there.  An equivalent celeb in the 2000's will live downtown or even Brooklyn.  

Ramona, Jill, Dorinda and Lu are all on the UES.  LuAnn, post divorce got an apartment on the UWS.   But all of them are middle class people who achieved wealth by various means (marriage, mostly).  They are not to the manor born rich, the old UES stereotype, people like Mrs. Astor, etc.  Bethenny is in Soho now.  I would have called her street Chinatown back in the day, although it was one block over from the actual busy Chinatown, and was mostly buildings devoted to small manufacturing.


----------



## Sassys

nycmom said:


> Wait...I thought you grew up in Queens?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a myth. While certain schools are extremely competitive the application process begins the year before the student would start school. NYC private school admissions is quite standardized and governed by ISAAGNY rules https://www.isaagny.org/admissions



Nope, never lived in Queens. You may have heard me say my Dad is from Long Island.


----------



## Graw

Exactly! 
We went to "Little Italy" last weekend boy was it little.  There was a street fair with streets closed off. It took about 5 minutes to walk the the entire miniature Italy.  Huge change.


----------



## nycmom

Sassys said:


> Nope, never lived in Queens. You may have heard me say my Dad is from Long Island.



Oh maybe! Where did you grow up? I just remember it wasn't Manhattan because we didn't go to any of the same schools...


----------



## nycmom

beekmanhill said:


> I think Chinatown is not popular anymore because eating trends have changed.   I went to dim sum restaurants in the 70's.  All my friends did.    Now the trend is about everything organic, farm to table, raw, etc.  In any event, there was no "downtown" per se then.  Chinatown, Little Italy were poor neighborhoods in the 70's; you went down there to eat, but not to live.  Lower East Side was discount stores, great fabric stores (Zarin for example). Lower Broadway was cheap fabric stores.   There were lots of small manufacturing buildings.  These areas were not residential at all.   All this has been replaced with expensive apartments and trendy stores.  Every store that used to be uptown now has a branch downtown.    Little Italy has almost disappeared; old restaurants and the residents living above them have been displaced by new contruction and trendy shops.  I don't even hear the phrase "Little Italy" anymore.
> 
> In the old days, if you were rich, there were no wealthy neighborhoods to live in other than the UES.   Below14th didn't exist at all as a residential area except for Greenwich Village which was gay and older Italians and Lower East Side which was primarily immigrants.    So I can understand that people in their 50's and 60's have a mind set that there is no where else to live other than the UES.  As lower Manhattan developed, younger people started moving down there and it became trendy.  They are as snotty as any UES with respect to where they live, eat, shop, etc.   Frankly they are more snobby because they look down on UESiders.  Look at Bethenny's comment.  BTW, she lived on the UES herself.  When she got money, she moved downtown.  She was younger and didn't have the old mindset "UES is the only place to live."
> 
> The West Side was always considered liberal, trendy, intellectual, yuppie.  Many show biz types lived on Central Park West, the expensive street with great architecture.  John Lennon, Madonna, Seinfeld (he still lives there), Streisand, etc, all had huge apartments there.  An equivalent celeb in the 2000's will live downtown or even Brooklyn.
> 
> Ramona, Jill, Dorinda and Lu are all on the UES.  LuAnn, post divorce got an apartment on the UWS.   But all of them are middle class people who achieved wealth by various means (marriage, mostly).  They are not to the manor born rich, the old UES stereotype, people like Mrs. Astor, etc.  Bethenny is in Soho now.  I would have called her street Chinatown back in the day, although it was one block over from the actual busy Chinatown, and was mostly buildings devoted to small manufacturing.



So true! Everyone is territorial about their neighborhoods. There are definitely different "types" depending on the areas so people tend to want to live where they "fit" best. And as you could see from the apartment prices in this episode certain areas of downtown are much more expensive than the UES these days.

But everything changes...my mother grew up on Washington Square Park and she and her brother used to play there all the time, when I was a kid you couldn't walk through without someone offering to sell you pot, and now its surrounded by NYU housing!


----------



## Sassys

nycmom said:


> Oh maybe! Where did you grow up? I just remember it wasn't Manhattan because we didn't go to any of the same schools...



I did grow up in Manhattan. Not sure what you mean by same schools. There are tons of schools in Manhattan. I went to Norman Thomas on 33rd & Park


----------



## nycmom

This is so weird, I remember a conversation we had a few years ago about growing up in NYC, I will pm you so not off topic or too personal for the thread!


----------



## Sassys

nycmom said:


> This is so weird, I remember a conversation we had a few years ago about growing up in NYC, I will pm you so not off topic or too personal for the thread!



Why is it weird? I never lived in Queens and grew up in Manhattan.


----------



## beekmanhill

Graw said:


> Exactly!
> We went to "Little Italy" last weekend boy was it little.  There was a street fair with streets closed off. It took about 5 minutes to walk the the entire miniature Italy.  Huge change.



Yes, Little Italy and Chinatown are really no more.  All those old tenements were sold to developers who converted or built new.   Now its chi chi.   You will NEVER hear real estate people using those designations.  Anything that can be remotely called Soho is called Soho!   

The good news is that there is a huge area of Chinese restaurants in Queens.   My manicurist is from China, and she says she'd never eat in Manhattan Chinatown.   Her parents, who are older, arrived about five years ago, and she says for her mother life is not too much different from China in Flushing.  All the people speak Chinese, there is good food, etc.  Her mother speaks no English and gets along just fine.  
Anthony Bourdain did one of his segments on ethnic restaurants in Queens.


----------



## nycmom

Sassys said:


> Why is it weird? I never lived in Queens and grew up in Manhattan.



Lol only weird because I was trying to remember our conversation but now I realize I was thinking of the Bronx not Queens! For a minute I thought I was going crazy! But again probably best to continue through pm. I just replied to your latest!


----------



## Sassys

nycmom said:


> Lol only weird because I was trying to remember our conversation but now I realize I was thinking of the Bronx not Queens! For a minute I thought I was going crazy! But again probably best to continue through pm. I just replied to your latest!



But I didn't grow up in The Bronx


----------



## nycmom

Right you went to school there, that's what I remembered. But I'm not sure why you keep replying here when we have a pm conversation going now? I love talking about growing up in NYC but I am guessing everyone else would like to get back to the housewives on the thread!


----------



## Sassys

Sorry ladies


----------



## swags

Harry was enjoying the drama with Toms ex.  There was probably some overlapping with them and Sonja.


----------



## Graw

I hope Tinsley finds a place she feels she belongs.  I don't think she knows and she would rather be attached to a guy/move in with him or move in with another girlfriend as opposed to being on her own.  Her mother suggested she live in a hotel! 



nycmom said:


> So true! Everyone is territorial about their neighborhoods. There are definitely different "types" depending on the areas so people tend to want to live where they "fit" best. And as you could see from the apartment prices in this episode certain areas of downtown are much more expensive than the UES these days.
> 
> But everything changes...my mother grew up on Washington Square Park and she and her brother used to play there all the time, when I was a kid you couldn't walk through without someone offering to sell you pot, and now its surrounded by NYU housing!



But they still ask you if you want marijuana, also heroin et al.


----------



## Aimee3

Sis anyone catch where that 2nd apartment was that tinsley looked at?  The one with the big closets and skylights?


----------



## swags

Graw said:


> I hope Tinsley finds a place she feels she belongs[/B].  I don't think she knows and she would rather be attached to a guy/move in with him or move in with another girlfriend as opposed to being on her own.  Her mother suggested she live in a hotel!
> 
> 
> 
> But they still ask you if you want marijuana, also heroin et al.


I don't understand why Tinsley wouldn't live with her mom, she's darling! And Tinsley seems like a kid still.
Although, I answered my own question, I'm sure production set up the whole Sonja/Tinsley thing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel like that Tinsley's broker/agent was on another reality show


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> Could be anything - race, not skinny enough, think they will bring the wrong kinds of friends to the building, their dog is to fat, dog breed is to yappy. It could be anything. Mariah Carey, Madonna and handful of other well known celebs have been turned down by coop boards. It's easier to buy a condo (boards are not that strict to let you in, but so many rules once you do get in). My condo board will fine you for every little thing (loud music after 10pm, loud music before 8am, improper trash disposal, un-registered long term guest, dogs, walking on grass, wrong kind of air conditioner, no rugs on your floors, etc.).


makes sense to have those strict rules/fines...everyone lives so close to one another, esp if you get a bad/noisy/obnoxious neighbor...prices are way too high to put up with that...not sure about the rugs though..lol


----------



## nycmom

Graw said:


> But they still ask you if you want marijuana, also heroin et al.



Nothing like the way it was in the 80s though, I don't scare easily but I wouldn't walk through alone at night in those days!



horse17 said:


> makes sense to have those strict rules/fines...everyone lives so close to one another, esp if you get a bad/noisy/obnoxious neighbor...prices are way too high to put up with that...not sure about the rugs though..lol



I've never lived in a condo but most coops have a rule about the percentage of floor that must be covered as noise prevention for downstairs neighbors.


----------



## Graw

I like the rules too, I wish discrimination didn't exist, but it does.  It reminds me of the sex and the city episode with Miranda assisting Blair Underwood through the board approval process.


----------



## beekmanhill

nycmom said:


> Nothing like the way it was in the 80s though, I don't scare easily but I wouldn't walk through alone at night in those days!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never lived in a condo but most coops have a rule about the percentage of floor that must be covered as noise prevention for downstairs neighbors.



When I first came to NY to go to college, you could not go into Riverside Park, Morningside Park, even Bryant Park.  I remember going to the library and being very puzzled that the city did not clean up a park right next to its main library.   Now you can't go in there because it is too crowded, but that is another problem.


----------



## horse17

So, I'm not understanding why Tinsley is apprehensive to get one of those apartments.....esp the second one...I don't get how she can live with Sonja...its not like its her first place after college...she's been married, divorced and lived in FLA ..surely she can muster up the independence get an apt...I could never live with anyone at her age unless it was my husband or significant other...esp since she has the financials to get what she wants...


----------



## luckylove

horse17 said:


> So, I'm not understanding why Tinsley is apprehensive to get one of those apartments.....esp the second one...I don't get how she can live with Sonja...its not like its her first place after college...she's been married, divorced and lived in FLA ..surely she can muster up the independence get an apt...I could never live with anyone at her age unless it was my husband or significant other...esp since she has the financials to get what she wants...



I am not sure if the whole scenario is just a manufactured story line or if she is just that dependent and "immature" in her development....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like that Tinsley's broker/agent was on another reality show


I thought the same thing. Wasn't there a show set Miami?  That's what clicked in my mind.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

horse17 said:


> So, I'm not understanding why Tinsley is apprehensive to get one of those apartments.....esp the second one...I don't get how she can live with Sonja...its not like its her first place after college...she's been married, divorced and lived in FLA ..surely she can muster up the independence get an apt...I could never live with anyone at her age unless it was my husband or significant other...esp since she has the financials to get what she wants...


I think the living with Sonja is a manufactured story line but I wondered whether she really could afford $9000 a month rent and I thought that was part of the hemming hawing...  Great to see some beautiful apartments though.


----------



## Graw

horse17 said:


> So, I'm not understanding why Tinsley is apprehensive to get one of those apartments.....esp the second one...I don't get how she can live with Sonja...its not like its her first place after college...she's been married, divorced and lived in FLA ..surely she can muster up the independence get an apt...I could never live with anyone at her age unless it was my husband or significant other...esp since she has the financials to get what she wants...



She doesn't seem all there yet as she adjusts to nyc.



CanuckBagLover said:


> I think the living with Sonja is a manufactured story line but I wondered whether she really could afford $9000 a month rent and I thought that was part of the hemming hawing...  Great to see some beautiful apartments though.


Kills two birds with one stone.  Living with Sonja creates a storyline, but Tins is getting the dependent, immature edit.  Karole seems  like she wants to mentor her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja's place must be a half way house/brothel


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I think Chinatown is not popular anymore because eating trends have changed.   I went to dim sum restaurants in the 70's.  All my friends did.    Now the trend is about everything organic, farm to table, raw, etc.  In any event, there was no "downtown" per se then.  Chinatown, Little Italy were poor neighborhoods in the 70's; you went down there to eat, but not to live.  Lower East Side was discount stores, great fabric stores (Zarin for example). Lower Broadway was cheap fabric stores.   There were lots of small manufacturing buildings.  These areas were not residential at all.   All this has been replaced with expensive apartments and trendy stores.  Every store that used to be uptown now has a branch downtown.    Little Italy has almost disappeared; old restaurants and the residents living above them have been displaced by new contruction and trendy shops.  I don't even hear the phrase "Little Italy" anymore.
> 
> In the old days, if you were rich, there were no wealthy neighborhoods to live in other than the UES.   Below14th didn't exist at all as a residential area except for Greenwich Village which was gay and older Italians and Lower East Side which was primarily immigrants.    So I can understand that people in their 50's and 60's have a mind set that there is no where else to live other than the UES.  As lower Manhattan developed, younger people started moving down there and it became trendy.  They are as snotty as any UES with respect to where they live, eat, shop, etc.   Frankly they are more snobby because they look down on UESiders.  Look at Bethenny's comment.  BTW, she lived on the UES herself.  When she got money, she moved downtown.  She was younger and didn't have the old mindset "UES is the only place to live."
> 
> The West Side was always considered liberal, trendy, intellectual, yuppie.  Many show biz types lived on Central Park West, the expensive street with great architecture.  John Lennon, Madonna, Seinfeld (he still lives there), Streisand, etc, all had huge apartments there.  An equivalent celeb in the 2000's will live downtown or even Brooklyn.
> 
> Ramona, Jill, Dorinda and Lu are all on the UES.  LuAnn, post divorce got an apartment on the UWS.   But all of them are middle class people who achieved wealth by various means (marriage, mostly).  They are not to the manor born rich, the old UES stereotype, people like Mrs. Astor, etc.  Bethenny is in Soho now.  I would have called her street Chinatown back in the day, although it was one block over from the actual busy Chinatown, and was mostly buildings devoted to small manufacturing.


I''m just starting to realize how New Yorkers stay within their neighbourhoods.  In Toronto, we have no many vibrant ethnic neighbourhoods --Chinatown, Little Italy, Greektown, Little Portugal, Little India. Each has its own uniqueness and they are really vibrant, crowded and fun -- and safe to live and visit for the day or a meal.

I read that the really cool folks in NY are moving to places like Astoria.  Even Williamsburg is too costly and downtown isn't hip anymore with all the ultra rich, older folks moving in. People like Carole and Beth just think they're hip, but downtown is equivalent to the West Side. Do you agree?


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> I''m just starting to realize how New Yorkers stay within their neighbourhoods.  In Toronto, we have no many vibrant ethnic neighbourhoods --Chinatown, Little Italy, Greektown, Little Portugal, Little India. Each has its own uniqueness and they are really vibrant, crowded and fun -- and safe to live and visit for the day or a meal.
> 
> I read that the really cool folks in NY are moving to places like Astoria.  Even Williamsburg is too costly and downtown isn't hip anymore with all the ultra rich, older folks moving in. People like Carole and Beth just think they're hip, but downtown is equivalent to the West Side. Do you agree?



Upper west side is more family. Downtown is not really family (except battery park area, which is very family). Downtown is still very "hip".


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> I''m just starting to realize how New Yorkers stay within their neighbourhoods.  In Toronto, we have no many vibrant ethnic neighbourhoods --Chinatown, Little Italy, Greektown, Little Portugal, Little India. Each has its own uniqueness and they are really vibrant, crowded and fun -- and safe to live and visit for the day or a meal.
> 
> I read that the really cool folks in NY are moving to places like Astoria.  Even Williamsburg is too costly and downtown isn't hip anymore with all the ultra rich, older folks moving in. People like Carole and Beth just think they're hip, but downtown is equivalent to the West Side. Do you agree?



Its true, the young cool people go to Williamsburg or Bushwick.  But not the really rich ones, they still move downtown.  Its too bad; it is artists who transformed Soho from manufacturing to residential.  They were able to get those big spaces very cheap because manufacturing was leaving and no one else saw the opportunity in those spaces.  Plus there weren't grocery stores, etc, around.    In the late 70's, it was such fun to go to Soho on the weekend.  There were a gazillion galleries and jewelry shops and creative clothing shops and the like.   I do miss that.


----------



## Graw

bagsforme said:


> Ramona  looked great on WWHL last night.  I can't believe I just said that.





Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, but strangely flawless for 60, maybe the look was too young.vthe hair, maybe.



Andy was throwing daggers and mean comments at Ramona all night!  Essentially defending Bethney. 

Ramona looks great.  She's in a special class for sure.  She aged gracefully.  I had no idea she was 60, she can pass for 40.  If her and Sonja weren't on rhony I'm sure they'd troll Ues/Hampton/Paris as "40 year "old women.  


Although she is still obnoxious, she's much less obnoxious and she is more considerate than she was in the past. 


Because she is rare it's harder for her to find a guy. I hope she meets a nice guy soon.  

It was hinted on wwhl that the guy she turned her back on at the party ghosted her.  Andy asked what happen to him, she said she has no idea. 

I bet her and Mario will get back together once he realizes there are plenty fish in the sea, but none like Ramona.  She has improved, if she could have been a little more self reflective when they were together they would have went to counseling sooner.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Graw said:


> Andy was throwing daggers and mean comments at Ramona all night!  Essentially defending Bethney.
> 
> Ramona looks great.  She's in a special class for sure.  She aged gracefully.  I had no idea she was 60, she can pass for 40.  If her and Sonja weren't on rhony I'm sure they'd troll Ues/Hampton/Paris as "40 year "old women.
> 
> 
> Although she is still obnoxious, she's much less obnoxious and she is more considerate than she was in the past.
> 
> 
> Because she is rare it's harder for her to find a guy. I hope she meets a nice guy soon.
> 
> It was hinted on wwhl that the guy she turned her back on at the party ghosted her.  Andy asked what happen to him, she said she has no idea.
> 
> I bet her and Mario will get back together once he realizes there are plenty fish in the sea, but none like Ramona.  She has improved, if she could have been a little more self reflective when they were together they would have went to counseling sooner.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Graw said:


> Although she is still obnoxious, she's much less obnoxious and she is more considerate than she was in the past.
> 
> ...
> 
> I bet her and Mario will get back together once he realizes there are plenty fish in the sea, but none like Ramona.  She has improved, if she could have been a little more self reflective when they were together they would have went to counseling sooner.


I feel like we are watching two entirely different tv shows. Ramona looks like she has taken the ramonacoaster to new heights with massive pharmaceutical assistance. I don't see self reflection in this woman's vernacular.


----------



## Graw

Creativelyswank said:


> I feel like we are watching two entirely different tv shows. Ramona looks like she has taken the ramonacoaster to new heights with massive pharmaceutical assistance. I don't see self reflection in this woman's vernacular.



In the past she would go on and on and never consider the other person, only herself.  This season afterwards she has a moment of regret and reflection.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I think she has regret because of how she appears mixed with a fear of B's pull at Bravo. Her behavior to me is that of someone who is looking for justification for her actions not any sort of self actualization, especially when she doesn't even remember most of her antics.


----------



## horse17

Graw said:


> Andy was throwing daggers and mean comments at Ramona all night!  Essentially defending Bethney.
> 
> Ramona looks great.  She's in a special class for sure.  She aged gracefully.  I had no idea she was 60, she can pass for 40.  If her and Sonja weren't on rhony I'm sure they'd troll Ues/Hampton/Paris as "40 year "old women.
> 
> 
> Although she is still obnoxious, she's much less obnoxious and she is more considerate than she was in the past.
> 
> 
> Because she is rare it's harder for her to find a guy. I hope she meets a nice guy soon.
> 
> It was hinted on wwhl that the guy she turned her back on at the party ghosted her.  Andy asked what happen to him, she said she has no idea.
> 
> I bet her and Mario will get back together once he realizes there are plenty fish in the sea, but none like Ramona.  She has improved, if she could have been a little more self reflective when they were together they would have went to counseling sooner.


Wow...I couldn't disagree more..lol....while she looks good for her age, I don't think she looks rare for her age..I don't think the hair extensions are doing her any favors...she still has that crazy look in her eyes which makes her look nervous and insecure...and to me, she is the same old gossipy shi$ stirrer that she was before...just hidden behind a woman who is trying to prove she is better off and happier post divorce....


----------



## cafecreme15

I'm staying in NYC this summer and just realized I live 3 blocks from Sonja's house! I walked right by it yesterday and recognized the entrance (where you have to take a couple steps down to get to the front door) and the parking garage it is next to [emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

Jayne1 said:


> I''m just starting to realize how New Yorkers stay within their neighbourhoods.  In Toronto, we have no many vibrant ethnic neighbourhoods --Chinatown, Little Italy, Greektown, Little Portugal, Little India. Each has its own uniqueness and they are really vibrant, crowded and fun -- and safe to live and visit for the day or a meal.
> 
> I read that the really cool folks in NY are moving to places like Astoria.  Even Williamsburg is too costly and downtown isn't hip anymore with all the ultra rich, older folks moving in. People like Carole and Beth just think they're hip, but downtown is equivalent to the West Side. Do you agree?



I definitely agree with this. Cool, young people aren't even moving into Manhattan anymore - they can't afford it because of all the ultra-gentrification. Soho and the West Village are the most expensive areas in the city, even more so than the traditionally wealthy areas like UES. Tons of young people have moved out to Astoria, and even that is getting expensive now. I know a few people who have bought in Bushwick even though that area is probably still more "coming" than it is "up". Bethenny and Carole think they're hip, but really they're just part of the problem that has pushed out young innovators.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm staying in NYC this summer and just realized I live 3 blocks from Sonja's house! I walked right by it yesterday and recognized the entrance (where you have to take a couple steps down to get to the front door) and the parking garage it is next to [emoji23]


Cool - let us know if you have any Sonja sightings!


----------



## cafecreme15

CanuckBagLover said:


> Cool - let us know if you have any Sonja sightings!



Will do! Didn't look like she was home this past weekend.


----------



## Graw

horse17 said:


> Wow...I couldn't disagree more..lol....while she looks good for her age, I don't think she looks rare for her age..I don't think the hair extensions are doing her any favors...she still has that crazy look in her eyes which makes her look nervous and insecure...and to me, she is the same old gossipy shi$ stirrer that she was before...just hidden behind a woman who is trying to prove she is better off and happier post divorce....



She's definitely not happier post divorce I agree there!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ramona's new decor is totally not her.  I do like the renovations though, just not the decorating.

Is Carol a low key hoarder?  When she pulled out the shopping back of all the swatches, I just gasped.  She's been collecting them for years, but still can't decide.  The cats totally did a number on the couch.


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> Ramona's new decor is totally not her.  I do like the renovations though, just not the decorating.
> 
> Is Carol a low key hoarder?  When she pulled out the shopping back of all the swatches, I just gasped.  She's been collecting them for years, but still can't decide.  The cats totally did a number on the couch.



Yes, all those swatches. One would think she would have narrowed her selection of swatches down as she collected them. They weren't even broken down by color or fabric type. Her cats appeared to be doing a number on her drapes too.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Graw said:


> Andy was throwing daggers and mean comments at Ramona all night!  Essentially defending Bethney.
> 
> Ramona looks great.  She's in a special class for sure.  She aged gracefully.  I had no idea she was 60, she can pass for 40.  If her and Sonja weren't on rhony I'm sure they'd troll Ues/Hampton/Paris as "40 year "old women.
> 
> 
> Although she is still obnoxious, she's much less obnoxious and she is more considerate than she was in the past.
> 
> 
> Because she is rare it's harder for her to find a guy. I hope she meets a nice guy soon.
> 
> It was hinted on wwhl that the guy she turned her back on at the party ghosted her.  Andy asked what happen to him, she said she has no idea.
> 
> I bet her and Mario will get back together once he realizes there are plenty fish in the sea, but none like Ramona.  She has improved, if she could have been a little more self reflective when they were together they would have went to counseling sooner.



Ramona is bat sh!t crazy. She isn't doing better, herself reflection isn't about regret it's self serving.

Her look on WWHL was stiff, on display. It looked to me as if she was trying too hard, unrelaxed, not effortless. I know ladies in her age range that could pull themselves together and own it. Ramona didn't. But she did look younger than her 60 years.


----------



## Jayne1

cafecreme15 said:


> I definitely agree with this. Cool, young people aren't even moving into Manhattan anymore - they can't afford it because of all the ultra-gentrification. Soho and the West Village are the most expensive areas in the city, even more so than the traditionally wealthy areas like UES. Tons of young people have moved out to Astoria, and even that is getting expensive now. I know a few people who have bought in Bushwick even though that area is probably still more "coming" than it is "up". Bethenny and Carole think they're hip, but really they're just part of the problem that has pushed out young innovators.


I always thought the UES was the wealthiest neighbourhood and then I saw what you get in the West Village for the same $9000. Did Tinsely ever find a place or did I miss that?  Anyway, I would pick the UES apartment too. But only if it was one or the other and no other neighbourhoods to consider.


----------



## cafecreme15

Jayne1 said:


> I always thought the UES was the wealthiest neighbourhood and then I saw what you get in the West Village for the same $9000. Did Tinsely ever find a place or did I miss that?  Anyway, I would pick the UES apartment too. But only if it was one or the other and no other neighbourhoods to consider.



I believe Soho has the most expensive real estate in terms of cost per square foot. In terms of wealth concentration in dollars per capita, I'm not sure what the wealthiest area is. I don't think she picked something this episode and instead had a breakdown about reinventing herself. I would pick UES as well because that shoe closet [emoji7][emoji7]. I almost lol'ed when Tinsley said "I can afford this because I have a job" and then she added "and family money." Then I thought "ah, there it is. Makes more sense" [emoji23]


----------



## beekmanhill

cafecreme15 said:


> I believe Soho has the most expensive real estate in terms of cost per square foot. In terms of wealth concentration in dollars per capita, I'm not sure what the wealthiest area is. I don't think she picked something this episode and instead had a breakdown about reinventing herself. I would pick UES as well because that shoe closet [emoji7][emoji7]. I almost lol'ed when Tinsley said "I can afford this because I have a job" and then she added "and family money." Then I thought "ah, there it is. Makes more sense" [emoji23]



And probably a nice settlement from Topper.  Maybe from Fanjul too, to keep stuff out of the papers.  He is really loaded.  I think they used to call his father, or maybe it was his grandfather  "the sugar king."

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ders-skip-red-carpets-involvement-secret.html


----------



## cafecreme15

beekmanhill said:


> And probably a nice settlement from Topper.  Maybe from Fanjul too, to keep stuff out of the papers.  He is really loaded.  I think they used to call his father, or maybe it was his grandfather  "the sugar king."
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ders-skip-red-carpets-involvement-secret.html



Not that she needs to explain herself, but really any of these possibilities are more feasible than "I can pay $9,000 a month in rent because I have a job doing business development for a family organization"


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Wrong thread


----------



## nycmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Bethenny and Carole think they're hip, but really they're just part of the problem that has pushed out young innovators.



Well to be fair to Carole she's lived there for at least 15 years (and from what I remember she paid less than one million).


----------



## cafecreme15

nycmom said:


> Well to be fair to Carole she's lived there for at least 15 years (and from what I remember she paid less than one million).


Yes, this is true!


----------



## meluvs2shop

It sounds like Carole's apartment is a great real estate investment for her. Good for her.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like that Tinsley's broker/agent was on another reality show





CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought the same thing. Wasn't there a show set Miami?  That's what clicked in my mind.



Hi guys, occassional lurker on this thread but never participate.  I was thinking this same thing since I saw the episode, I went back and got his full name, Chris Lewis, but google searching isn't really pulling anything up on him....Its been driving me nuts that I can't figure out where I've seen him before!!!  I hope someone figures it out soon and reports it here


----------



## lulilu

cafecreme15 said:


> I believe Soho has the most expensive real estate in terms of cost per square foot. In terms of wealth concentration in dollars per capita, I'm not sure what the wealthiest area is. I don't think she picked something this episode and instead had a breakdown about reinventing herself. I would pick UES as well because that shoe closet [emoji7][emoji7]. I almost lol'ed when Tinsley said "I can afford this because I have a job" and then she added "and family money." Then I thought "ah, there it is. Makes more sense" [emoji23]



I think Tribeca may have become the most expensive, with all the new construction going on.  IDK, I read it somewhere recently.  Doesn't matter because Soho and Tribeca and the WVillage have become too expensive.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CA-Anonymous said:


> Hi guys, occassional lurker on this thread but never participate.  I was thinking this same thing since I saw the episode, I went back and got his full name, Chris Lewis, but google searching isn't really pulling anything up on him....Its been driving me nuts that I can't figure out where I've seen him before!!!  I hope someone figures it out soon and reports it here


found it!  Million Dollar Listing Miami - his name is Chris Leavitt

https://www.elliman.com/real-estate-agent/christopher-leavitt/12632


----------



## CA-Anonymous

DC-Cutie said:


> found it!  Million Dollar Listing Miami - his name is Chris Leavitt
> 
> https://www.elliman.com/real-estate-agent/christopher-leavitt/12632



Ah, thank you, thank you, thank you, It was really driving me nuts that I couldn't place him. I watched this show and DO remember him now (I heard his name wrong on RHONY when I listened back for it obviously), this makes sense that he and Tinsley are friends since she usd to live in S. Fl.


----------



## beekmanhill

cafecreme15 said:


> Not that she needs to explain herself, but really any of these possibilities are more feasible than "I can pay $9,000 a month in rent because I have a job doing business development for a family organization"



Oh, yes I do think the likelihood of her making enough from her "business development" job to finance that apartment is slim.  There are women who live off divorce settlements and family money even in 2017.


----------



## beekmanhill

nycmom said:


> Well to be fair to Carole she's lived there for at least 15 years (and from what I remember she paid less than one million).



I remember when JFK Jr moved to North Moore Street in Tribeca.   It must have been in the early to mid 90's.  I couldn't figure out why he would want to live down there.  Jackie and Caroline both lived in the UES.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

More new on Jason Hoppy http://www.realitytea.com/2017/06/2...band-jason-hoppy-charged-two-counts-stalking/
I hope it isn't true.  Its very sad that both can't be more mature when it comes to their daughter.  But it really bugs me how Bethenny manages to continue to make derogatory comments about him and their marriage as well as get her minions (i.e. Carole) to do so as well  - I don't see how she gets away with it legally as I thought both were under a court order not to speak about each other publicly.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> More new on Jason Hoppy http://www.realitytea.com/2017/06/2...band-jason-hoppy-charged-two-counts-stalking/
> I hope it isn't true.  Its very sad that both can't be more mature when it comes to their daughter.  But it really bugs me how Bethenny manages to continue to make derogatory comments about him and their marriage as well as get her minions (i.e. Carole) to do so as well  - I don't see how she gets away with it legally as I thought both were under a court order not to speak about each other publicly.



I hope the judge watches clips from the show and sees what Bethenny gets away with saying, and Carol as well.   Its outrageous.  I saw Bryn in a snap last week in the pool.   Too bad I wasn't quick to screenshot it.   Bethenny skirts the edge of the court order and then says "who, me, I'm the victim."


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> More new on Jason Hoppy http://www.realitytea.com/2017/06/2...band-jason-hoppy-charged-two-counts-stalking/
> I hope it isn't true.  Its very sad that both can't be more mature when it comes to their daughter.  But it really bugs me how Bethenny manages to continue to make derogatory comments about him and their marriage as well as get her minions (i.e. Carole) to do so as well  - I don't see how she gets away with it legally as I thought both were under a court order not to speak about each other publicly.


I guess as long as the words aren't coming out of her mouth it's alright.

I really wish Jason would just calm down, chill out.  Granted none of us know what is being said from her and what's really going down, but for his own sake he should probably restrain from responding or reacting to her.


----------



## guccimamma

dude, you are making her look like the stable parent. 
back off,  find a better life. seek some help.


----------



## horse17

Omg..Dorinda!...lol...she cracks me up


----------



## GoGlam

Dorinda can act pretty crass and classless.  Not a good look for her.  Her speech impediment (or slurring, not sure which it is) comes out in full force!

She also seems to do this when she's been caught in something or feels threatened.


----------



## lulilu

GoGlam said:


> Dorinda can act pretty crass and classless.  Not a good look for her.  Her speech impediment (or slurring, not sure which it is) comes out in full force!
> 
> She also seems to do this when she's been caught in something or feels threatened.



When she's drunk.


----------



## horse17

I can not believe how calm she was when she forgot her luggage..lol


----------



## TC1

horse17 said:


> I can not believe how calm she was when she forgot her luggage..lol


Right???,,You're going to send an uber 5 hours each way??


----------



## Longchamp

Dorinda just hinted on WWHL that Bravo production team went and got her luggage for her.


----------



## Sassys

I can't believe Luanne had the nerve to say she should get a certain room because she is married. There really is something wrong with that woman.

I'm soooooooo sick of Ramona/Sonja have to have certain rooms. You are away for a few days, give it a fcuking rest.

I really need to know why Bethenny is always carrying a purse in the house. That is so bizarre to me.

Really Tinsley, we're crying over a dropped trespass charge.


----------



## sgj99

Ramona's comment "I only ski in Aspen," killed me!


----------



## chowlover2

Carole is right, Tinsley really needs to update her look. Her clothing, the curls, she needs a total reinvention.

I am so glad Dorinda took the best room. I'm over the Sonja and Ramona nonsense, and don't get me started on LuAnn having a good room because she got married.


----------



## Jayne1

Remember Dorinda said she forgot her dress for Lu's wedding?  I think she said she forgot to buy the plane tickets too. And now she forgot her luggage. Unless it was something thought up by production for the laughs.

But she does carry around a disco ball in her purse.


----------



## horse17

^ lol!


----------



## lulilu

I think Luann thinks she's really someone special -- she used the countess title to explain her sense of entitlement before.

These women are really nutso about the room situation.  They all looked decent/nice.


----------



## lucywife

chowlover2 said:


> LuAnn having a good room because she got married.


 that was strange. I didn't get what it had to do with the better room. She was making the point that everyone should understand that. Understand what? If she was a disabled person in a wheelchair - yeah. Besides, it's not like they are paying for any of these things. Be happy to be included. 
The whole room negotiation thing is really a waste of screen time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Luann is ENTITLED.  period.  end of story.

Remember that time when she insisted on the driver calling her Countess!  Bish you better get in the backseat and chill...


----------



## Jayne1

I can understand Lu not wanting to share her bathroom with the hired help (which may also mean production) while the others get their own nicer upstairs bathrooms that are totally private. I'd definitely want my own private bathroom, that I only share with one other HW if I had to, but no one else.

Let's see how Ramona would react to that. Or trust fund baby Tinsley.


----------



## lucywife

Jayne1 said:


> while the others get their own nicer upstairs bathrooms that are totally private.


 she needs to show up earlier, I understand it's first-come, first-served basis. I can't imagine any of the women volunteering their rooms with private bathrooms so LuAnn wouldn't have to share with "the help".
All of them are becoming less likeable with time, or maybe they are just too familiar?


----------



## Jayne1

lucywife said:


> she needs to show up earlier, I understand it's first-come, first-served basis. I can't imagine any of the women volunteering their rooms with private bathrooms so LuAnn wouldn't have to share with "the help".
> All of them are becoming less likeable with time, or maybe they are just too familiar?


Or, have Dorinda in a smaller room since she had the double bed that Sonja and Ramona wanted, then Lu could share upstairs in Sonja and Ramona's room with the double beds that the two didn't want.  Lu could share an ensuite bathroom with a friend, which is better than a room downstairs with a public bathroom down the hall.

Anyway, I understood her annoyance. Would the RHoBHs put up with such slumming?  lol


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

A funny preview of next week's episode.


----------



## Prufrock613

Jayne1 said:


> I can understand Lu not wanting to share her bathroom with the hired help (which may also mean production) while the others get their own nicer upstairs bathrooms that are totally private. I'd definitely want my own private bathroom, that I only share with one other HW if I had to, but no one else.
> 
> Let's see how Ramona would react to that. Or trust fund baby Tinsley.



For the love of all that is holy, I'd love to see Lu, Moana, and Sonja at RHOP Ashley's beach house.  That would be golden!


----------



## Prufrock613

I am 2 episodes into Tinsley's High Society (failed) reality show.  Ugh - I need bleach for my ears and brain.  She has come off very haughty ( as did her mother- "don't get a divorce it will ruin your reputation") and not as "humbled" ...loosely quoted....on RHONY.

The other cast members are despicable .


----------



## ExBagHag

Tinsley's therapist is wearing a turtleneck and has allowed himself to be filmed on this show. 

What fool does that?


----------



## cafecreme15

Prufrock613 said:


> I am 2 episodes into Tinsley's High Society (failed) reality show.  Ugh - I need bleach for my ears and brain.  She has come off very haughty ( as did her mother- "don't get a divorce it will ruin your reputation") and not as "humbled" ...loosely quoted....on RHONY.
> 
> The other cast members are despicable .


I also tried to watch this a couple of months ago and I could feel myself losing brain cells. Had to stop after the third episode.


----------



## Sassys

ExBagHag said:


> Tinsley's therapist is wearing a turtleneck and has allowed himself to be filmed on this show.
> 
> What fool does that?



Wait, did I miss something; are therapist not allowed to wear turtlenecks?


----------



## luckylove

ExBagHag said:


> Tinsley's therapist is wearing a turtleneck and has allowed himself to be filmed on this show.
> 
> What fool does that?



Quite a few therapists have appeared in the Housewives series. I remember Bethenny's Dr, Nene and the girls of RHOA saw a therapist to work through some issues, and I think Vicki's therapist appeared on camera as did the marriage therapist leading the workshop David and his wife attended from Orange county.  I did not see the episode, but now I will be more interested to take a peek at the episode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Interestingly enough, all of the housewives' therapist have been connected to other reality shows or already known by making appearances on various talk shows.  Bethenny's has been on the Today show a lot of times, Dr Garder (sp) (ATL housewives) used to be on Montel Williams and made appearances on a host of shows.

I don't think real deal therapist would appear on reality show counseling their patients.


----------



## rockhollow

Graw said:


> Andy was throwing daggers and mean comments at Ramona all night!  Essentially defending Bethney.
> 
> Ramona looks great.  She's in a special class for sure.  She aged gracefully.  I had no idea she was 60, she can pass for 40.  If her and Sonja weren't on rhony I'm sure they'd troll Ues/Hampton/Paris as "40 year "old women.
> 
> 
> Although she is still obnoxious, she's much less obnoxious and she is more considerate than she was in the past.
> 
> 
> Because she is rare it's harder for her to find a guy. I hope she meets a nice guy soon.
> 
> It was hinted on wwhl that the guy she turned her back on at the party ghosted her.  Andy asked what happen to him, she said she has no idea.
> 
> *I bet her and Mario will get back together once he realizes there are plenty fish in the sea, but none like Ramona.  She has improved, if she could have been a little more self reflective when they were together they would have went to counseling sooner.*



I bet Mario thanks his lucky stars everyday that he escaped from Ramona!


----------



## beekmanhill

We were talking about Little Italy in Manhattan last week and its disappearance. This episode makes me want to go up to Arthur Avenue.   Its always been the real Italian food.  I think an Arthur Avenue restaurant is where Michael shot the police captain in Godfather.  
Dorinda was drunk when she walked into Arthur Ave restaurant.  She's been pretty good this year re drinking, so has Sonja.  She really goes off the wall when drunk. How does Dorinda chug down the booze and look that good?  
Tinsley does need a makeover.  She'd look stunning.  I give her a pass for now because that experience with Fanjul sounds terrible. 
The bedroom thing is just a schtick now.  It is funny though.  

Those flashbacks to Dennis, does he or not look like Tom?


----------



## ExBagHag

Sassys said:


> Wait, did I miss something; are therapist not allowed to wear turtlenecks?



No man should wear a turtleneck, but that's me.  A therapist in a turtleneck is just too cliché.


----------



## luckylove

ExBagHag said:


> No man should wear a turtleneck, but that's me.  A therapist in a turtleneck is just too cliché.



That is too funny! 
when I read your post, I assumed you were more concerned about the idea of a "respectable therapist" allowing himself to show up on a reality tv show... That is a whole other story though!


----------



## Bagisa

ExBagHag said:


> No man should wear a turtleneck, but that's me.  A therapist in a turtleneck is just too cliché.



You're missing out.


----------



## Graw

Ohh Idris Elba should have been James Bond.


----------



## Graw

beekmanhill said:


> We were talking about Little Italy in Manhattan last week and its disappearance. This episode makes me want to go up to Arthur Avenue.   Its always been the real Italian food.  I think an Arthur Avenue restaurant is where Michael shot the police captain in Godfather.
> Dorinda was drunk when she walked into Arthur Ave restaurant.  She's been pretty good this year re drinking, so has Sonja.  She really goes off the wall when drunk. How does Dorinda chug down the booze and look that good?
> Tinsley does need a makeover.  She'd look stunning.  I give her a pass for now because that experience with Fanjul sounds terrible.
> The bedroom thing is just a schtick now.  It is funny though.
> 
> Those flashbacks to Dennis, does he or not look like Tom?



Yes! I love the Italian food on Arthur avenue.  It's section is shrinking as well.


----------



## kemilia

rockhollow said:


> I bet Mario thanks his lucky stars everyday that he escaped from Ramona!


Every single day for sure. 

The Hermes belt buckle she was wearing seemed to be bigger than the one Yolanda constantly wore, and Ramona's tummy was hanging over it too--not a good look, made her look sloppy and maybe the result of her Pinot habit?


----------



## Graw

I felt they had deep chemistry.  Was it all for the camera?  I would have said no, until that 17 year anniversary celebration / vow renewal.  Is 17 the new 20? 

Ramona has her ways, was he holding on until Avery went to college?  Maybe, but I'm sure he misses her.


----------



## TC1

kemilia said:


> Every single day for sure.
> 
> The Hermes belt buckle she was wearing seemed to be bigger than the one Yolanda constantly wore, and Ramona's tummy was hanging over it too--not a good look, made her look sloppy and maybe the result of her Pinot habit?


The H buckles come in different sizes, I believe the one Ramona was wearing was from the men's line..so it's larger. That's still no excuse for the camel toe & gut hanging over


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> The H buckles come in different sizes, I believe the one Ramona was wearing was from the men's line..so it's larger. That's still no excuse for the camel toe & gut hanging over


Thanks for the info. And I was going to say "gut" but I was trying to be kind but she has a gut. She's coming across as being pretty desperate to be in a relationship, and I don't think it is just the editing.


----------



## Bagisa

Ramona has had that "gut" since Season 1. But I have a feeling it's more muscle than fat.


----------



## beekmanhill

Graw said:


> Yes! I love the Italian food on Arthur avenue.  It's section is shrinking as well.



I better get up there before Frederik and Ryan get a look at it and developers build a monstrosity.


----------



## rockhollow

Ramona never changes. At first I thought maybe the divorce shook her up and made her look at things differently, but no, she just the same self-centred witch as always.
As much as dislike Bethenny,  I do love that she stays strong and refuses to play Ramona's games.
Who was Ramona kidding, she hadn't been skiing forever, and trying to act like she was such a skier and would only ski certain places - ha!

And Bethenny is no friend to Carole. Seems like Beth never misses an opportunity to get a dig in at Carole's expense every chance she gets.

As much as I love Dorlinda, there is fine line between funny, cute tipsy Dorlinda, and mean, drunk Dorlinda - I hate when she crosses it.


----------



## Graw

beekmanhill said:


> I better get up there before Frederik and Ryan get a look at it and developers build a monstrosity.



Exactly!


----------



## Aimee3

Dorinda is a thug in a dress.  She does not keep it classy despite her claims in her introduction scene.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when you see Dorinda with food on the verge of coming out of her mouth while talking, you know she's not really 'just talking'... she's giving somebody a piece of her mind!


----------



## horse17

Bagisa said:


> Ramona has had that "gut" since Season 1. But I have a feeling it's more muscle than fat.


I may agree with you on that one...while she does like her Pinot,  I think she's just built that way....not much of a waistline...


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> when you see Dorinda with food on the verge of coming out of her mouth while talking, you know she's not really 'just talking'... she's giving somebody a piece of her mind!


So true...but the girl cracks me up...lol!


----------



## lucywife

Aimee3 said:


> Dorinda is a thug in a dress.


 she is, she reminds me of Carmela from Sopranos. Her boyfriend John looks like an extra from Goodfellas. 



rockhollow said:


> And Bethenny is no friend to Carole. Seems like Beth never misses an opportunity to get a dig in at Carole's expense every chance she gets.


 what did she say? I only remember comments about Carol's cats and the mess of the couch.


----------



## kemilia

lucywife said:


> she is, she reminds me of Carmela from Sopranos. Her boyfriend John looks like an extra from Goodfellas.
> 
> what did she say? I only remember comments about Carol's cats and the mess of the couch.


Definitely Carmela!! And the same for John--an extra for any mob show/movie (dry cleaning business, waste management, hmmm ...)


----------



## kemilia

horse17 said:


> I may agree with you on that one...while she does like her Pinot,  I think she's just built that way....not much of a waistline...


That is true, when she's wearing a 2-piece swim suit, she has no waist but no tummy either. I think she has put on a few pounds though, maybe because she isn't in a relationship like she thought she would be. And LuMan isn't helping things though really she's the only one that thinks Tom is the catch of the century using the old "if you say it enough, people will believe it's true" trick.


----------



## meluvs2shop

There was so much screaming I didn't get what happened with Tipsy Girl and don't know the backstory. 
*When Dorinda is bad "she's so good."
*Dorinda never wanted any involvement with Tipsy Girl
*Sonja thinks Dorinda wanted to be part of TG
*Only Bethany can make money off of alcohol brands
*Carol is going to a safari 
*Ramona was not invited 
*Tinsley is going to a ball


----------



## swags

I think Luann expects to be treated like a new bride who is respected and admired just for getting married. These ladies have all been married and don't think much of her and Tom's pairing. Only one was invited because the rest had trash talk about the groom. 
Not liking Tinsley at all. Would rather they brought Jules back.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yeah what's up with Luanne thinking she deserves a bridal suite?!? lol she's delusional. And so funny that the hired help used her bathroom.


----------



## Graw

Little Italy:
Carole is a gaslighter telling Sonja to apologize to Dorinda
Dorinda and John M, knew about skinny girl and didn't mention it to Beth and they should have gave a word of support to B about Sonja
Dorinda went too far saying Sonja slept her way to the middle
Overall Dorinda was too much


----------



## horse17

Looks like Dorinda has a mouthful again...lol....Ramona is so gross...


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's so interesting how Bethenny is making the call to invite some of the ladies on the trip, as IF she is paying for it


----------



## Jayne1

Beth can stare daggers at Lu all she wants, but sitting on that lift while hugging her Skinny Girl snowboard was hysterical.


----------



## Graw

This is why you might not like B, but she commands respect as a business woman.  She is always on.  I'm sure someone is out there googling skinny girl snowboard.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Seems to me that Bethenny does the bare minimum in terms of appearance on the show - I think she can't stand these other women and clearly is there only to promote herself and her Skinnygirl brand
I like Luann but she needs to get over herself - she not some young new blushing bride 
Again can stand how Jason is slammed on this show, while we never here his side of the story.  Why can't his lawyers stop this? If he stalked and harassed her that is unacceptable but I can't believe Bethenny is the saint she portrays herself.
Ramona and Sonja are particularly obnoxious this season.
Still liking Dorinda.
I feel sorry for Tinsley.  I think she is struggling through a lot of issues.  Don't think that being on the show is the best place for her now. I  would like her to deal with her issues and get emotionally stronger and then come back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Beth can stare daggers at Lu all she wants, but sitting on that lift while hugging her Skinny Girl snowboard was hysterical.


While wearing her skinny girl ski jacket


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> it's so interesting how Bethenny is making the call to invite some of the ladies on the trip, as IF she is paying for it



Yes, part of "reality" just like all the other HS.  

And Ramona is really grating on my nerves more than usual this season.  I cringe whenever any of them behave like teenage girls around these younger men.  Yuck.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> Seems to me that Bethenny does the bare minimum in terms of appearance on the show - I think she can't stand these other women and clearly is there only to promote herself and her Skinnygirl brand
> I like Luann but she needs to get over herself - she not some young new blushing bride
> Again can stand how Jason is slammed on this show, while we never here his side of the story.  Why can't his lawyers stop this? If he stalked and harassed her that is unacceptable but I can't believe Bethenny is the saint she portrays herself.
> Ramona and Sonja are particularly obnoxious this season.
> Still liking Dorinda.
> I feel sorry for Tinsley.  I think she is struggling through a lot of issues.  Don't think that being on the show is the best place for her now. I  would like her to deal with her issues and get emotionally stronger and then come back.



Agree on Bethenny.   I think Jason doesn't have the money to run to lawyers every five minutes like Bethenny does.  She must always be the victim.  I saw two instances of a full view of Bryn yesterday on Instagram story.  This must drive Jason nuts, but what can he do about it?  And the reason she can't talk about her divorce on the show is not that she is some martyr, its that its a court order, requested by Jason.  Carol never mentions that.  

I agree, Tinsley should not be on the show.  She is the one I sympathize with.  She was in an abusive relationship, was arrested, got bad publicity and now can't sleep and is drinking.  Well she may have been drinking before and maybe that was part of her problem.  But she needs a break, and semingly she can afford it.  She doesn't need this show.

I can't figure Dorinda out.  She was married to Medley, who traveled in high social and political circles.  I wonder if she had these drunken outbursts when married to him.

So we pretend Bethenny paid for the Vermont chalet, and also is going to pay for Mexico?  Haha.  Lu's a good skier, and Bethenny is a good snowboarder.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carol is Bethenny's mouthpiece when it comes to Jason.


----------



## DiorT

So scripted with Carole reading the news stories about Jason to Dorinda....please.  Bethenny has enough "help" to call her/email/ or I'm sure she even has an assistant there with her.  She knew.  But nice try Carole.  

Again, tired of the Skinny Girl infomercial.   Must be in her contract.Its overplayed, getting old, and nobody likes the damn liquor anyways.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was picking up wine this weekend and my man says 'here is some Skinny Girl wine'.  I had a Ramona moment and said "I don't want that, I want REAL wine"


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> I was picking up wine this weekend and my man says 'here is some Skinny Girl wine'.  I had a Ramona moment and said "I don't want that, I want REAL wine"



I would say.. SAME.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> Agree on Bethenny.   I think Jason doesn't have the money to run to lawyers every five minutes like Bethenny does.  She must always be the victim.  I saw two instances of a full view of Bryn yesterday on Instagram story.  This must drive Jason nuts, but what can he do about it?  And the reason she can't talk about her divorce on the show is not that she is some martyr, its that its a court order, requested by Jason.  Carol never mentions that.


I don't understand how a court order can allow Carole to speak for Beth on Beth's show.  It may as well BE Beth doing the telling.  The show gives Carole a whole separate scene for this.

It's always the same -- Beth is filming another scene somewhere, Carole, while the cameras are rolling, states the information Beth gave her and then adds that Beth, unlike Jason, never says anything bad about her ex.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> I don't understand how a court order can allow Carole to speak for Beth on Beth's show.  It may as well BE Beth doing the telling.  The show gives Carole a whole separate scene for this.
> 
> It's always the same -- Beth is filming another scene somewhere, Carole, while the cameras are rolling, states the information Beth gave her and then adds that Beth, unlike Jason, never says anything bad about her ex.



I agree, but for Jason to go to court over these small matters takes time and money that he probably doesn't have.   Maybe that is why he emails her constantly.   She's probably driven him mad.


----------



## rockhollow

Goodness, Ramona was so embarrassing with that poor young ski instructor - I hope she tipped him really well. Her painful flirting was bad enough on the slopes, but once inside the lodge, it went to another level. It must be hard for the crew to keep a straight face while filming it.
I loved when the other ladies made comments about him being paid to cater to Ramona, and it just went over her head and she continued to flirt like he was interested.
Ramona is losing it!

I sure wish Dorinda would slow dow with the drinking and the ranting. She's my favourite, but her drunken ranting is not good. She might have a good point, but it does't come off that way when delivered drunk.

I just can not see Bethenny as a victim no matter what she says.  I'm sure there is so much more to the story about Jason that what we hear.
And I also really dislike that Bethenny uses Carole as her mouthpiece. As I've already said, I think that the only relationship between the two, Bethenny needs Carole to broadcast her opinions, so that Beth can pretend to keep her hands clean.
Bethenny's employee's must scramble before any outing for her to get her logo on her items. It really was too much to have it on the snowboard and her coat.


----------



## guccimamma

i think i'd rather have half of a fatgirl margarita, versus a bottle of skinny girl.


----------



## luckylove

guccimamma said:


> i think i'd rather have half of a fatgirl margarita, versus a bottle of skinny girl.



Too funny!


----------



## Jayne1

SkinnyGirl feels old and decades ago.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Yet, look at the wealth Skinny Girl has given Bethenny. Crazy.


----------



## Tropigal3

beekmanhill said:


> I agree, but for Jason to go to court over these small matters takes time and money that he probably doesn't have.   Maybe that is why he emails her constantly.   She's probably driven him mad.



Not sure what NY law is but could she be responsible for paying his attorney's fees as well since she's a multi-millionaire?


----------



## cafecreme15

Tropigal3 said:


> Not sure what NY law is but could she be responsible for paying his attorney's fees as well since she's a multi-millionaire?


General principle in NY is that everyone pays their own attorneys fees unless there is a real financial inability to do so, then the poorer spouse might try and seek a court order from the moneyed spouse for attorneys fees. It is pretty tough to successfully argue for this, and even when a court grants the order, the attorney for the non-moneyed spouse might only recover cents on the dollar of what they've billed. My gut tells me that it seems a little unlikely that a court would order Bethenny to pay Jason's attorneys fees, but who knows.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tropigal3 said:


> Not sure what NY law is but could she be responsible for paying his attorney's fees as well since she's a multi-millionaire?


Not if he's at fault for his own actions. People can be a-holes and provoke other people however that does not make it legal to do what he's done. She probably did antagonize him, but a lot of people antagonize each other in marriage and divorce. I see it every day in my work.


----------



## cafecreme15

Ceeyahd said:


> Not if he's at fault for his own actions. People can be a-holes and provoke other people however that does not make it legal to do what he's done. She probably did antagonize him, but a lot of people antagonize each other in marriage and divorce. I see it every day in my work.


Yes, I'm sure the nastiness in this divorce is not making the judge overly generous or sympathetic to either party.


----------



## TC1

Dorinda calling Tinsley an Olympic caliber day drinker was so funny. Has she never seen her own footage being sloppy?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

On another site a number of comments were made about Sonja french kissing the male waiter and opining that really that was sexual harassment - I don't think anyone found it amusing (more embarrassing to watch) but if the sexes had been reversed, would we see this scene differently?

I also think the way Ramona treats a lot of the young men (wait staff, the ski instructor) etc - also borders on sexual harassment.


----------



## TC1

When Sonja went in for a kiss and he turned his cheek she should have just let it go. Poor guy...but no, she had to try to hold his head there and try again. So embarrassing.


----------



## horse17

CanuckBagLover said:


> On another site a number of comments were made about Sonja french kissing the male waiter and opining that really that was sexual harassment - I don't think anyone found it amusing (more embarrassing to watch) but if the sexes had been reversed, would we see this scene differently?
> 
> I also think the way Ramona treats a lot of the young men (wait staff, the ski instructor) etc - also borders on sexual harassment.


She's such an idiot can you imagine what Avery must be thinking?


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> On another site a number of comments were made about Sonja french kissing the male waiter and opining that really that was sexual harassment - I don't think anyone found it amusing (more embarrassing to watch) but if the sexes had been reversed, would we see this scene differently?
> 
> I also think the way Ramona treats a lot of the young men (wait staff, the ski instructor) etc - also borders on sexual harassment.


 
Yes, this is so  true - I can only image if it was the other way as you say - prime sexual harassment.
That poor waiter, he was really twisting his face around to not have to french kiss Sonja.

I found the whole sex questions and answers embarrassing with all those men there that they didn't know. I must say I'm not really into discussing sex with girlfriends, and certainly not when there are a bunch of strangers around.


----------



## Tivo

I have lost all interest in this show.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I love how Tinsley said she doesn't use alcohol as a crutch, only needs it to feel normal, or however she worded it. She is really trying hard to stay in denial. Why bother taking antidepressants with a depressant chaser (alcohol)?


----------



## Jayne1

Tinsley shouldn't be on this show. She's too much in flux, wishing she had her old life back.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Dorinda calling Tinsley an Olympic caliber day drinker was so funny. Has she never seen her own footage being sloppy?


No kidding!

I think Dorinda has the must subtitles of anyone in all of the RH franchises...except, maybe Joe Guidice.


----------



## Prufrock613

Jayne1 said:


> Tinsley shouldn't be on this show. She's too much in flux, wishing she had her old life back.


And she's just SO overwhelmed by basically everything.


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> On another site a number of comments were made about Sonja french kissing the male waiter and opining that really that was sexual harassment - I don't think anyone found it amusing (more embarrassing to watch) but if the sexes had been reversed, would we see this scene differently?
> 
> I also think the way Ramona treats a lot of the young men (wait staff, the ski instructor) etc - also borders on sexual harassment.


And didn't several of them just go to the Women's March?!?


----------



## TC1

Prufrock613 said:


> And didn't several of them just go to the Women's March?!?


Certainly not Ramona or Sonja. I believe just Carole & Dorinda


----------



## meluvs2shop

beekmanhill said:


> Agree on Bethenny.   I think Jason doesn't have the money to run to lawyers every five minutes like Bethenny does.  She must always be the victim.  I saw two instances of a full view of Bryn yesterday on Instagram story.  This must drive Jason nuts, but what can he do about it?  And the reason she can't talk about her divorce on the show is not that she is some martyr, its that its a court order, requested by Jason.  Carol never mentions that.
> 
> I agree, Tinsley should not be on the show.  She is the one I sympathize with.  She was in an abusive relationship, was arrested, got bad publicity and now can't sleep and is drinking.  Well she may have been drinking before and maybe that was part of her problem.  But she needs a break, and semingly she can afford it.  She doesn't need this show.
> 
> I can't figure Dorinda out.  She was married to Medley, who traveled in high social and political circles.  I wonder if she had these drunken outbursts when married to him.
> 
> So we pretend Bethenny paid for the Vermont chalet, and also is going to pay for Mexico?  Haha.  Lu's a good skier, and Bethenny is a good snowboarder.



Yes! I wondered that too about Dorinda in her husband. 

And of course it wouldn't be a Lu moment without hearing how she grew up in CT and lived in France-was it France? I forgot already and skiing in the French Alps-Typical Lu braggart mentality.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Certainly not Ramona or Sonja. I believe just Carole & Dorinda


I know those 2 would've never gone.  I'm just flabbergasted at the idea to publicly humiliate someone.  I am no prude, but this season I have had to FF through Tins slobbering all over that young guy, Ramona and her unabashed flirting etc.  I'm so done


----------



## Prufrock613

Creativelyswank said:


> I love how Tinsley said she doesn't use alcohol as a crutch, only needs it to feel normal, or however she worded it. She is really trying hard to stay in denial. Why bother taking antidepressants with a depressant chaser (alcohol)?


Her therapist should have lectured her on the pros and cons of taking an antidepressant with alcohol usage...she just told him she was swigging it up at night 'to fall asleep.'  
He may have, but Tins is SO overwhelmed by everything- how could she possibly read and follow Rx directions?!?


----------



## Prufrock613

meluvs2shop said:


> Yes! I wondered that too about Dorinda in her husband.
> 
> And of course it wouldn't be a Lu moment without hearing how she grew up in CT and lived in France-was it France? I forgot already and skiing in the French Alps-Typical Lu braggart mentality.


Switzerland, and she lived in Italy, dahling


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> On another site a number of comments were made about Sonja french kissing the male waiter and opining that really that was sexual harassment - I don't think anyone found it amusing (more embarrassing to watch) but if the sexes had been reversed, would we see this scene differently?
> 
> I also think the way Ramona treats a lot of the young men (wait staff, the ski instructor) etc - also borders on sexual harassment.



It would definitely be considered sexual harassment if it were the other way around.  It was really embarrassing for that ski instructor.  First Ramona is flirting with him, then Dorinda is actually engaging with him in a real conversation, then Ramona is dispatching him to get drinks as if he were her servant.  
And I think the waiters at the dinner should not have been subjected to that vulgar conversation.  Women would not like it if it were the other way around.


----------



## pursegrl12

omg, sonja trying tokiss that waiter...so embarrising!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Omg Sonja's hair after Ramona "did" it [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## caitlin1214

beekmanhill said:


> It would definitely be considered sexual harassment if it were the other way around.  It was really embarrassing for that ski instructor.  First Ramona is flirting with him, then Dorinda is actually engaging with him in a real conversation, then Ramona is dispatching him to get drinks as if he were her servant.
> And I think the waiters at the dinner should not have been subjected to that vulgar conversation.  Women would not like it if it were the other way around.


Agreed with the French kissing thing. Don't drag an unwitting person, male or female, into your truth or dare games.


What bothered me about the conversation around the table was this almost "It's okay, we can talk about this around them. They're the help" attitude at dinner.
They should have saved that talk for when it's just them.

For the record, I by no means consider waitstaff at restaurants help and conversations with my parents really aren't scandalous, but there's a sort of pause in what we're talking about to thank the waiter/waitress and start eating before we start talking again.

Both Marie Antoinette and Catherine the Great wanted places they could get away from the prying eyes at court. Marie Antoinette had Le Petite Trianon, where it was just her and her closest friends.

Catherine the Great's place was also only reserved for closest friends. She took it a step further and had a mechanical table in her dining room to avoid eavesdropping servants. The table was constructed to rise up from the floor fully set. Each course as it was prepared and served was elevated from underneath to the guest, after the course was completed the used plate would vanish from where it came. When dining was completed the guests would step away and the table would fold up and disappear altogether. (Source: http://www.alexanderpalace.org/petersburg1900/27.html)


----------



## Graw

cafecreme15 said:


> Omg Sonja's hair after Ramona "did" it [emoji23][emoji23]



I'm general real housewives have nice homes, a great workout routine, they are fit, some have amazing bodies, but the hair ... no.  Whether it's an odd cut, pink extensions, glitter, absurd weaves they can't collectively get their hair together. [emoji5]


----------



## pjhm

caitlin1214 said:


> Agreed with the French kissing thing. Don't drag an unwitting person, male or female, into your truth or dare games.
> 
> 
> What bothered me about the conversation around the table was this almost "It's okay, we can talk about this around them. They're the help" attitude at dinner.
> They should have saved that talk for when it's just them.
> 
> For the record, I by no means consider waitstaff at restaurants help and conversations with my parents really aren't scandalous, but there's a sort of pause in what we're talking about to thank the waiter/waitress and start eating before we start talking again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was like "they are just the help", that scene made me gasp. Classless bunch of women, all losers.


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Agreed with the French kissing thing. Don't drag an unwitting person, male or female, into your truth or dare games.
> 
> 
> What bothered me about the conversation around the table was this almost "It's okay, we can talk about this around them. They're the help" attitude at dinner.
> They should have saved that talk for when it's just them.
> 
> For the record, I by no means consider waitstaff at restaurants help and conversations with my parents really aren't scandalous, but there's a sort of pause in what we're talking about to thank the waiter/waitress and start eating before we start talking again.
> 
> Both Marie Antoinette and Catherine the Great wanted places they could get away from the prying eyes at court. Marie Antoinette had Le Petite Trianon, where it was just her and her closest friends.
> 
> Catherine the Great's place was also only reserved for closest friends. She took it a step further and had a mechanical table in her dining room to avoid eavesdropping servants. The table was constructed to rise up from the floor fully set. Each course as it was prepared and served was elevated from underneath to the guest, after the course was completed the used plate would vanish from where it came. When dining was completed the guests would step away and the table would fold up and disappear altogether. (Source: http://www.alexanderpalace.org/petersburg1900/27.html)


How cool is that table? I love reading about the Romanovs!


----------



## horse17

Graw said:


> I'm general real housewives have nice homes, a great workout routine, they are fit, some have amazing bodies, but the hair ... no.  Whether it's an odd cut, pink extensions, glitter, absurd weaves they can't collectively get their hair together. [emoji5]


yes..I agree on the hair....I do like Sonjas hair...and sometimes carole's...


----------



## horse17

i thought the double date was hysterical lol


----------



## Coco.lover

Tinsley still wears her wedding band that isn't weird at all! I like Tinsley she is like a little girl though.


----------



## Wamgurl

What was up with Sonja's eyebrows?? Yikes!


----------



## Tivo

Coco.lover said:


> Tinsley still wears her wedding band that isn't weird at all! I like Tinsley she is like a little girl though.


A little of her goes a long way.


----------



## Jayne1

I have no interest in watching someone who acts like a teenager on a blind date with Carole and her kid boyfriend.


----------



## Coco.lover

Apparently Tinsley is really dating this guy, that Carole set her up with. She needs to stop talking about the ex. I wonder who left who.


----------



## Jayne1

Oh, and another thing -- I don't know why they had to pretend Ramona wasn't invited to Mexico.  She signed a contract and if Bravo wants her there, she'll be there.  Beth has nothing to do with it.  lol


----------



## luckylove

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, and another thing -- I don't know why they had to pretend Ramona wasn't invited to Mexico.  She signed a contract and if Bravo wants her there, she'll be there.  Beth has nothing to do with it.  lol



Yes, I thought the whole thing was a bit silly too.  Of course she is going, it is a bravo sponsored all expenses paid trip. I find the whole idea of one person pretending to host and invite (or un-invite) the others ridiculous at this point.


----------



## lulilu

Tinsley is  41 years old!!!  What embarrassing behavior.  I can't believe the guy really fell for her after that performance at dinner!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Dorinda is so funny - first forgetting her luggage when she's going to Vermont and then nearly forgetting to pack a bathing suit for her trip to Mexico.

She's also right about Tinsley cutting her hair.  And dressing like a young girl in Mary Janes and tights and giggling like a teenager on a blind date is not an appealing look for a woman who is 41.  As some said earlier, a lot of her goes a long way.

I agree with others that this whole story line contrivance about whether Ramona is going to Mexico is ridiculous unless Bethenny and her ego really thinks she can block Ramona from coming - she very well behind the scenes may have tried.  I could see that as she really seems to have it in for Ramona this year. Every seasons someone is on Bethenny's "hit" list - last year it was Jules, this year its Ramona.

Bethenny needs to come off her moral high ground. Lets face it, both women have said nasty things about each other over the years  and to a certain extent they are both have some valid points about the other's behavior.  I don't like Ramona (or Bethenny) but I genuinely felt for Ramona when she went on about her divorce and how it was like her limbs being torn off her.  I thought that was genuine moment of real emotion from her. 

Please no more about Sonja's vagina!!

And Carole?  zzzzzzz........


----------



## DiorT

I find Bethenny so fake with her scenes with Ramona....she is trying so hard to hold back so she looks good and Ramona looks crazy.  If the cameras weren't rolling she would be pouncing on Ramona.  Its all for show, just like Carole slowly sipping her tea in a skinny girl mug....so calculated.


----------



## DiorT

SOnja must make deals with these Upper East Side Dr.  Last year it was the vag reguviation, now the hair removal.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

CanuckBagLover said:


> Dorinda is so funny - first forgetting her luggage when she's going to Vermont and then nearly forgetting to pack a bathing suit for her trip to Mexico.
> 
> She's also right about Tinsley cutting her hair.  And dressing like a young girl in Mary Janes and tights and giggling like a teenager on a blind date is not an appealing look for a woman who is 41.  As some said earlier, a lot of her goes a long way.
> 
> I agree with others that this whole story line contrivance about whether Ramona is going to Mexico is ridiculous unless Bethenny and her ego really thinks she can block Ramona from coming - she very well behind the scenes may have tried.  I could see that as she really seems to have it in for Ramona this year. Every seasons someone is on Bethenny's "hit" list - last year it was Jules, this year its Ramona.
> 
> Bethenny needs to come off her moral high ground. Lets face it, both women have said nasty things about each other over the years  and to a certain extent they are both have some valid points about the other's behavior.  I don't like Ramona (or Bethenny) but I genuinely felt for Ramona when she went on about her divorce and how it was like her limbs being torn off her.  I thought that was genuine moment of real emotion from her.
> 
> Please no more about Sonja's vagina!!
> 
> And Carole?  zzzzzzz........


just realized I got my seasons mixed up - last year it was  Luann - year before Jules - the seasons are becoming a blur


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Ok one last comment - just had to laugh at Ramona's insistence she was going on the trip anyways despite Bethenny not inviting her


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DiorT said:


> I find Bethenny so fake with her scenes with Ramona....she is trying so hard to hold back so she looks good and Ramona looks crazy.  If the cameras weren't rolling she would be pouncing on Ramona.  Its all for show, just like Carole slowly sipping her tea in a skinny girl mug....so calculated.


Just like the trip to Mexico - of course they have to go the place that manufactures the tequila used in Bethenny's Skinnygirl brand


----------



## 30gold

I have simply had enough of Ramona.  Her crocodile tears kill me and she is so fake and dramatic.  Just plain crazy!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Beth demanded her table companions not pay attention to her conversation with Ramona and Carole, very obediently and instantly, picked up her phone. 

Nevermind that the whole conversations was being filmed, so I don't understand Beth not wanting anyone at the table to listen.  lol


----------



## RueMonge

Jayne1 said:


> Nevermind that the whole conversations was being filmed, so I don't understand Beth not wanting anyone at the table to listen.  lol



Exactly, just once I'd like to see someone break that wall and tell the truth that all this ish is on camera


----------



## rockhollow

Again, by Bethenny remaining calm and letting Ramona  carry on, she comes out looking right and Ramona looking crazy. I agree with you CBLover, as crazy as Ramona can be, I think she was really reviling some truths about how hard the divorce has been on her, harder than she really wants to admit.
But of course, with her delivery, she just comes of as ole crazy Ramona. That scene made me almost have a warm feeling for Ramona.

It was cringeworthy watching Tinsley on that double date - her schoolgirl days are long over, dressing and acting like a college girl are doing nothing for her.
Dorinda gets the best lines, saying when you see someone with long hair from the back and think 'mmmm' and then they turn around and you're frightened - (paraphrased). She one witty lady!
Tinsley planting a sloppy drunk kiss on that guy - I was disgusted but the guy seemed ok with it. 

Bethenny is just a bully, don't really like using that word as is gets so overused, but just am not sure what else to call her.
It's not her Mexico trip if Bravo is paying so quit acting like you are in charge. And then snapping at Tinsley to not look at her while they are all sitting at the same table being filmed - bully!!!


----------



## Tropigal3

lulilu said:


> Tinsley is  41 years old!!!  What embarrassing behavior.  I can't believe the guy really fell for her after that performance at dinner!





rockhollow said:


> It was cringeworthy watching Tinsley on that double date - her schoolgirl days are long over, dressing and acting like a college girl are doing nothing for her.
> Dorinda gets the best lines, saying when you see someone with long hair from the back and think 'mmmm' and then they turn around and you're frightened - (paraphrased). She one witty lady!
> Tinsley planting a sloppy drunk kiss on that guy - I was disgusted but the guy seemed ok with it.



Well sticking her tongue down a guys throat on a blind date would be a thrill for a lot of guys!    
And Dorinda's comment about long hair on older women was hilarious!  I'll have to remember that, lol!  I don't care for Tinsley's style either, a bit young girl-ish.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tinsley and Carole-bye buy. Both do nothing for me. 
I'm not a fan of anyone on the show; I watch for their over the top entitled brattiness. I lol. And yes, Beth, I actually lol at your silliness thinking you can tell grown ass woman to look away and not listen to a conversation when all were seated at the same table!!


----------



## Jayne1

Tropigal3 said:


> And Dorinda's comment about long hair on older women was hilarious!  I'll have to remember that, lol!  I don't care for Tinsley's style either, a bit young girl-ish.


It's not so much the extra long extensions curled just so -- for me it's the way she has it hanging down her face.

i don't care what she wears though. I'd like to see her grow up a bit, move out of Sonja's and act more mature.  Otherwise, she shouldn't be on a _Housewife_ show.


----------



## Tivo

Ramona is high octane crazy, but she's right. Bethenny comparing a 2 year marriage she really never was invested in, to Ramona's 30 year marriage is insulting.


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> Dorinda is so funny - first forgetting her luggage when she's going to Vermont and then nearly forgetting to pack a bathing suit for her trip to Mexico.
> 
> She's also right about Tinsley cutting her hair.  And dressing like a young girl in Mary Janes and tights and giggling like a teenager on a blind date is not an appealing look for a woman who is 41.  As some said earlier, a lot of her goes a long way.
> ...


Dorinda sounds like me.  I always seem to forget the absolute essentials when packing- I love her.

Tinsley needs reel it in a bit.  I had to FF through this weeks date and the other -teenage sucking face- bowling date.  I am no prude, but have some class or stop the pre-date drinking.  She was over the top high school last night.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> Ramona is high octane crazy, but she's right. Bethenny comparing a 2 year marriage she really never was invested in, to Ramona's 30 year marriage is insulting.


True -- and Ramona saying it was like losing a limb --  she's still in so much pain, isn't she.

Beth couldn't wait to get rid of her ex. I think she hated him half the time she was married.  Ramona is still grieving.


----------



## Tropigal3

Jayne1 said:


> True -- and Ramona saying it was like losing a limb --  she's still in so much pain, isn't she.
> 
> Beth couldn't wait to get rid of her ex. I think she hated him half the time she was married.  Ramona is still grieving.



I can relate to the pain Ramona has as far as the end of a long marriage.  I think Bethanny's is just as painful but in a different way.  Her emotional health issues and perhaps a man who wants a large chunk of money that she worked hard for.  We can only speculate on most things but they both have issues.


----------



## caitlin1214

I want to feel sympathy for Ramona for what she went through when her 30 year marriage ended, but the way she brought it up and how she brought it up just made it hard for me to feel anything for her but annoyance.


----------



## chaneljewel

Grow up Tinsley!   Ugh!   The silly giggling and acting so juvenile was annoying.  It's hard to understand what she even says with all the silly behavior. 
I did feel sorry for Ramona when she described losing her husband to divorce.  She's a nut case, but is still in shock and pain from her husband's cheating.  Bethenny has been through trauma with her ex but has little compassion for others who are in pain too.  Both of these ladies need to stop the fighting and just make the best of being on the show together.   I'm SO tired of the fighting!    It's boring and not a story line.  We've been hearing this mess for years now!   Stop!!
Please don't air Sonja's vagina issues.  I don't care about it or her sex life!  Yuck!!  It doesn't give me the best impression of her.   There are words for women who behave this way!
Dorinda is funny!   Sometimes a little loud when she drinks too much, but fun.


----------



## pursegrl12

Ok was tinsleys date high AF or what?! Gigantic pupils, constantly touching his nose, his eyes kept darting back and forth..it was really odd


----------



## pjhm

If these gals are representative of New York high society, it ain't what I ever imagined it to be. Drunk, impulsive, immature....?


----------



## swags

These ladies need to call Bethenny's bluff. Each season she is "done" with one or two of them. Remember how mad she was at Sonja for Tipsy Girl being too similar to Skinny Girl? She was so upset by the rip off, she tore into her but now looking at them you'd never know. She also went off on Luann and although she won't say she likes her, she seems fine with her this season.  She called Dorinda the Village Idiot, because after all, nobody else is nearly as witty as Bethenny. I laughed when she scolded Tinsley for staring during the most awkward of invites turned confrontation while at a dinner table.
They should all ghost her. I know Carole never would but the others could certainly do it.


----------



## nycmom

pjhm said:


> If these gals are representative of New York high society, it ain't what I ever imagined it to be. Drunk, impulsive, immature....?



They are definitely not considered NYC high society!


----------



## Tropigal3

nycmom said:


> They are definitely not considered NYC high society!


They are "Reality" TV high society, lol!


----------



## JNH14

Love Dorinda and her hilarious comments-I think she'd be a fun friend to hang with. [emoji6]


----------



## Creativelyswank

Just cut 8 inches off my hair inspired by these comments. Love it! Tinsley definitely should do it.


----------



## Jayne1

Creativelyswank said:


> Just cut 8 inches off my hair inspired by these comments. Love it! Tinsley definitely should do it.


Exactly. And they're only extensions, so she can replace them tomorrow if she hates the cut.


----------



## chowlover2

I find Tinsley's whole little girl act off putting. The clothing, the hair, even the way she acts. She desperately needs a new look.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dorinda is the only one I could hang out with.  She's basically the only real one.  But I'd have to cut our outting short once she started drinking


----------



## Sassys

FYI, the reunion was taped last week

*RHONY star LuAnn de Lesseps' marriage to Tom D’Agostino Jr 'on the rocks' after she 'slapped him at restaurant'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nn-Lesseps-union-Tom-D-Agostino-Jr-rocks.html*


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Creativelyswank said:


> Just cut 8 inches off my hair inspired by these comments. Love it! Tinsley definitely should do it.


Congrats on your new cut! Its funny about a month ago I decided to go shorter - from shoulder length to a chin length bob - I love it and everyone says I look younger! (not going to argue with that!)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Sassys said:


> FYI, the reunion was taped last week
> 
> *RHONY star LuAnn de Lesseps' marriage to Tom D’Agostino Jr 'on the rocks' after she 'slapped him at restaurant'
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nn-Lesseps-union-Tom-D-Agostino-Jr-rocks.html*



She'll stay married for a while - after what the women put her through - her ego is involved  and she isn't going to give them the satisfaction of "i told you so" - at least not yet


----------



## Longchamp

Should have remained the Countess and hid from Tom in Sonja's dorm room.


----------



## JNH14

https://pagesix.com/2017/07/16/luann-de-lesseps-marriage-is-hanging-on-by-a-thread/

Here's another one from Page 6


----------



## Longchamp

Almost same article word for word.  Are they the same publisher? 
 Tom blaming his problems on the show.


----------



## Aimee3

He obviously doesn't take responsibility for his actions and likes to blame others


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm giving it to christmas.  Luann will stay for a bit to save face, drop out of the show (maybe, even though she will probably need the money) and wait for Bethenny to say 'told ya so'


----------



## jennlt

LuAnn will be on WWHL Wednesday night. I look forward to hearing Andy's questions. I'm sure he can't wait, either!


----------



## Sassys

jennlt said:


> LuAnn will be on WWHL Wednesday night. I look forward to hearing Andy's questions. I'm sure he can't wait, either!



She won't admit hitting him and will simply say, marriage is work, but we love each other and are working on better communication.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jennlt said:


> LuAnn will be on WWHL Wednesday night. I look forward to hearing Andy's questions. I'm sure he can't wait, either!


I bet Andy is somewhere giggling like a school kid!


----------



## Sassys

And there you have it. Exactly what I said she would say LMAO

*'Marriage takes work': RHONY star LuAnn de Lesseps responds to Tom D'Agostino Jr split rumors... after she 'slapped him at restaurant'
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eps-responds-Tom-D-Agostino-split-rumors.html*


----------



## Tropigal3

Sassys said:


> And there you have it. Exactly what I said she would say LMAO
> 
> *'Marriage takes work': RHONY star LuAnn de Lesseps responds to Tom D'Agostino Jr split rumors... after she 'slapped him at restaurant'
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eps-responds-Tom-D-Agostino-split-rumors.html*



Here we go! 
Being on TV simply magnifies any issue a couple is having in their relationship.  Slapping someone in a public place is never a good idea especially if it's a loved one.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Longchamp said:


> Should have remained the Countess and hid from Tom in Sonja's dorm room.


lol!


----------



## cafecreme15

Tropigal3 said:


> Here we go!
> Being on TV simply magnifies any issue a couple is having in their relationship.  Slapping someone in a public place is never a good idea especially if it's a loved one.



I'm curious what restaurant this happened in!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tropigal3 said:


> Here we go!
> Being on TV simply magnifies any issue a couple is having in their relationship.  Slapping someone in a public place is never a good idea especially if it's a loved one.


Honestly slapping anyone shouldn't be tolerated as acceptable behaviour under any circumstances..  Could you imagine if it was the other way around - Tom slapping Luann?


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tropigal3 said:


> Here we go!
> Being on TV simply magnifies any issue a couple is having in their relationship.  Slapping someone in a public place is never a good idea especially if it's a loved one.



... even slapping in private, I can't imagine doing that. I thought there was talk that Tom was trolling around these women because he wanted to be on this show. For someone who doesn't want to be involved with a reality show I find it odd that he would date three women, and marry one on the same reality show. It's all gross, they're grown-up adults. I'm not a huge fan of Luann's but I feel bad for her situation. She was desperate to be married at her age... Meaning, she wasn't planning on starting a family.  Her previous marriage was strange with the supposed 'open marriage'. Perhaps she has no baseline for what a normal marriage should feel like or be (what's a normal marriage, though).


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> And there you have it. Exactly what I said she would say LMAO
> 
> *'Marriage takes work': RHONY star LuAnn de Lesseps responds to Tom D'Agostino Jr split rumors... after she 'slapped him at restaurant'
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eps-responds-Tom-D-Agostino-split-rumors.html*


Its sad she would stay in that mess just to say she is married. This dude showed himself well before they were married and she turned a blind eye.. *shrugs* 
Seems like the relationships in this franchise are all dysfunctional and toxic Dorindra and her guy are a total disaster and Bethenny keeps getting weird guys.


----------



## Prufrock613

Longchamp said:


> Should have remained the Countess and hid from Tom in Sonja's dorm room.


You mean the Home for Wayward "Socialites?"


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Its sad she would stay in that mess just to say she is married. This dude showed himself well before they were married and she turned a blind eye.. *shrugs*
> Seems like the relationships in this franchise are all dysfunctional and toxic Dorindra and her guy are a total disaster and Bethenny keeps getting weird guys.



We all have friends who hold on to a$$hole men. A close friend of mine is going through almost the same thing and it breaks my heart. I told her the other day "I don't know who you are anymore, this man has broken you and you don't see it".


----------



## caitlin1214

Jayne1 said:


> Beth demanded her table companions not pay attention to her conversation with Ramona and Carole, very obediently and instantly, picked up her phone.
> 
> Nevermind that the whole conversations was being filmed, so I don't understand Beth not wanting anyone at the table to listen.  lol



Reminds me of that episode of Friends where Phoebe wanted to talk to Monica privately when they were on a double date. Instead of leaving the table, they spoke quietly behind Phoebe's menu. 

This isn't a sitcom. If they wanted to speak privately, they should excuse themselves and go outside or to the ladies room. Not order everyone to not look at them and then get mad when someone accidentally glances over there. 



Prufrock613 said:


> Dorinda sounds like me.  I always seem to forget the absolute essentials when packing- I love her.



I have to make lists when I pack, otherwise I know I'm going to forget something. (I have to make lists for everything or I'll forget everything. When I start working permanently, keeping a bullet journal is going to be a thing with me.)

I don't forget anything major anymore, but sometimes, despite my list, I'll forget something minor. But I could always take a trip to the drugstore to get another one. Case in point: this past weekend I was going on an overnight trip and forgot to pack face wipes. 


(This was before my list-making thing, but...) I remember going to Providence for my brother's college graduation. I for some reason remembered everything else, but for some reason forgot something to sleep in, 

I was sharing a room with my parents, so I had to buy a college tee at the school store so I'd have something to wear.


----------



## Tropigal3

CanuckBagLover said:


> Honestly slapping anyone shouldn't be tolerated as acceptable behaviour under any circumstances..  Could you imagine if it was the other way around - Tom slapping Luann?



 I should have state more clearly that slapping anyone IS unacceptable.


----------



## sgj99

according to the article he 1.) doesn't like the whole "reality television life-in-a-fishbowl," thing yet he got married to someone whose been on a show for quite a while and 2.) doesn't care for LuAnn's drama-queen behavior yet he got engaged and married her.  wtf, Tom????


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> according to the article he 1.) doesn't like the whole "reality television life-in-a-fishbowl," thing yet he got married to someone whose been on a show for quite a while and 2.) doesn't care for LuAnn's drama-queen behavior yet he got engaged and married her.  wtf, Tom????



If we the public had not found out he was a pig, he would have been more than happy to be on the show.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> And there you have it. Exactly what I said she would say LMAO
> 
> *'Marriage takes work': RHONY star LuAnn de Lesseps responds to Tom D'Agostino Jr split rumors... after she 'slapped him at restaurant'
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eps-responds-Tom-D-Agostino-split-rumors.html*


Dang, you called it on the nose!


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Dang, you called it on the nose!


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> We all have friends who hold on to a$$hole men. A close friend of mine is going through almost the same thing and it breaks my heart. I told her the other day "I don't know who you are anymore, this man has broken you and you don't see it".


That's real friendship, real honesty. I wish someone would have been that honest with me instead of letting me waste about 10 years.
I've heard Luann say that she loves being a wife and loves being married WAY more times than necessary.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> That's real friendship, real honesty. I wish someone would have been that honest with me instead of letting me waste about 10 years.
> I've heard Luann say that she loves being a wife and loves being married WAY more times than necessary.



If you were my friend; I would always give it to you straight. I can't sit by and watch my friends suffer. It may come off harsh (I mean no harm), but they always agree with me in the end.

I always say, if one friend doesn't like your man who cares, but when all your friends say the same thing about your man, that is your "whisper from God to listen".


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> If you were my friend; I would always give it to you straight. I can't sit by and watch my friends suffer. It may come off harsh (I mean no harm), but they always agree with me in the end.
> 
> I always say, if one friend doesn't like your man who cares, but when all your friends say the same thing about your man, that is your "whisper from God to listen".


That's why when I ultimately got rid of the lying cheating guy ...I got rid of those "friends" who just sat back.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> That's why when I ultimately got rid of the lying cheating guy ...I got rid of those "friends" who just sat back.



SMH. I take friendship very seriously and would never have sat back and watch you hurt. Nope, couldn't be me. Now what you do after I tell you, is up to you, but I would definitely run my mouth about your man lol I expect my friends to do the same.


----------



## purseinsanity

Aimee3 said:


> Dorinda is a thug in a dress.  She does not keep it classy despite her claims in her introduction scene.


The gesture she made in the restaurant towards her nether regions is not something I'd personally classify as "classy".


----------



## purseinsanity

lucywife said:


> she is, she reminds me of Carmela from Sopranos. Her boyfriend John looks like an extra from Goodfellas.


OMG YES!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

DiorT said:


> So scripted with Carole reading the news stories about Jason to Dorinda....please.  Bethenny has enough "help" to call her/email/ or I'm sure she even has an assistant there with her.  She knew.  But nice try Carole.
> 
> Again, tired of the Skinny Girl infomercial.   Must be in her contract.Its overplayed, getting old, and nobody likes the damn liquor anyways.


I'm really sick of Bethenny and I'm irritated Andy allows this manipulation.  Enough is enough.  Most people don't like Bethenny as much as Andy does!


----------



## Coco.lover

Was Tinsley ever considered high Society when she was married to Topper? 


nycmom said:


> They are definitely not considered NYC high society!


----------



## Sassys

Damage control

RHONY's LuAnn de Lesseps puts on united front with Tom D'Agostino Jr as they pack on PDA despite reports marriage is 'on the rocks'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...puts-united-Tom-D-Agostino.html#ixzz4nF7gYTZx


----------



## DC-Cutie

They looks so uncomfortable


----------



## Tropigal3

Tom looks uncomfortable...but then he pretty much always looks uncomfortable.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Tropigal3 said:


> Tom looks uncomfortable...but then he pretty much always looks uncomfortable.


He brings to mind the saying about a long tailed cat in room full of rocking chairs.


----------



## pursegrl12

looks like he's holding in  a fart....


----------



## bagnshoofetish

TC1 said:


> I've heard Luann say that she loves being a wife and loves being married WAY more times than necessary.



It's very telling when someone only says how much they love those "titles" as opposed to saying how much they love their husband.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bagnshoofetish said:


> It's very telling when someone only says how much they love those "titles" as opposed to saying how much they love their husband.



Totally agree.


----------



## Ceeyahd

pursegrl12 said:


> looks like he's holding in  a fart....



He's feeling something, lol


----------



## nycmom

Coco.lover said:


> Was Tinsley ever considered high Society when she was married to Topper?



She was considered a socialite and had she gone in a different direction (joined boards, chaired charity events etc) I think she could have been eventually...but she seemed more interested in promoting herself which is not exactly encouraged in those circles lol.


----------



## Coco.lover

Got it, I did notice that a lot of her "friends" from her Topper days distanced themselves from her! I used to be super interested in NY Society but then life got in the way and I didn't have time anymore. I do remember reading somewhere at the time she and Topper split, that he wanted her to stop going to parties every night and he more at home with him. I have no idea if that's true though 


nycmom said:


> She was considered a socialite and had she gone in a different direction (joined boards, chaired charity events etc) I think she could have been eventually...but she seemed more interested in promoting herself which is not exactly encouraged in those circles lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh great... another Skinny Girl related trip


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ramona and Sonja should be sent to stay in a hostel.  I mean seriously they are acting like complete idiots


----------



## sgj99

well, i gotta say:  i'm shocked at how badly Ramona and Sonja have behaved regarding their room assignments in Mexico.  and that says a lot because i've been watching this show since the first episode in season 1.  but the fact that they couldn't accept the whole draw a number and then pick a room (which by the way is the best way to do the whole who gets which room thing) lottery was beyond ridiculous.  i'm with Dorinda ... throw their crap in the ocean!


----------



## Longchamp

A pizza pie without cheese.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is Ramona a undercover drunk lesbian?  Everytime she get a drink, she turns into that one girlfriend we all have, that all of a sudden wants to make out with other girls


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> A pizza pie without cheese.


her face looked pretty rough


----------



## DC-Cutie

WTF is Carol wearing????


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tinsley must really need the money.  I would have been out of Sonja's house and in a hotel after she yelled about talking to her unpaid intern.


----------



## Coco.lover

Tinsley needs to GTFO of Sonja's house. Doesn't she have money to rent something?  For god's sake rent a studio.


----------



## sgj99

omg ... i almost pee'd in my pants laughing so hard at LuAnn falling in the flower garden and having to have the staff of the villa help her up!  because she was trashed!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Love drunk LuAnn...oh I'm tipsy !!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd be happy with any of those rooms in Mexico. 

I mean, I would probably nicely suggest that because of my height, a single bed wouldn't be as comfortable for me, but there would be no demanding. If I ended up in a room with a single bed, I'd make the most of it: maybe have someone help me push the two beds together.

(That's what I did when I was sleeping in one of my college's dorm rooms during my reunion weekend. My dad helped me push the single beds together. I didn't fully stretch out, but I liked the psychological feeling of knowing I could.) 

The way Ramona and Sonja act like children regarding rooms is ridiculous. Dorinda should have thrown Ramona's shizz in the pool! 

I know Bethenney's best behavior isn't real, but it's more pleasant to be around. Because it's not real, I wouldn't be comfortable around her. 

I love LuAnn's foot flailing out of the bushes! I know I've had enough to drink when I'm talking and gesturing with my hands and end up knocking over my drink. I have never fallen over, though! 

What with the crap around the room and the argument at dinner, Tinsley needs to get out of Sonja's right quick!


----------



## nycmom

Coco.lover said:


> Got it, I did notice that a lot of her "friends" from her Topper days distanced themselves from her! I used to be super interested in NY Society but then life got in the way and I didn't have time anymore. I do remember reading somewhere at the time she and Topper split, that he wanted her to stop going to parties every night and he more at home with him. I have no idea if that's true though



There were also rumors of infidelity on both sides but who really knows? She definitely seems like more of a partier and publicity seeker!


----------



## Sassys

Who the hell gets a chemical peel before a beach trip??? Your not suppose to even be in the sun after a chemical peel.

I can't with this room fight every single trip. I also can't take the way Ramona treats the staff .

Also, does anyone here when they unpack, put stuff into the dresser drawers? I've never seen people unpack like that. I hang stuff but have never used dresser drawers. Interesting.

Again, Bethenny in the house with a purse wtf!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I hang what needs to be hung up and I'll put my bathroom things in the bathroom. But other than that, I'm living out of my suitcase.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Who has a chemical peel and goes near the equator?!? Of course, Ramona.


----------



## caitlin1214

Just because Ramona can get hotel staff to bow and scrape for her, doesn't mean she should. 

I don't think I'd want staff doing that for me, even if I don't have to ask them to. (If they did that, I think I'd have to ask them to stop!)


----------



## Longchamp

Wwhl. Yes Andy asked LuAnn about fight.
They had a fight in restaurant, denied slapping. I turned his face lovingly toward me.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg Tinsley crying at the table and everyone ignoring her while Beth & Sonja are talking about how Ramona is a bad influence.


----------



## Coco.lover

Ramona is RUDE, she treats the staff like they are beneath her. I can't stand that type of behavior. I'm a very private person, so I would not want anyone going through my stuff, when traveling I only hang things and put my toiletries in the bathroom. Ramona is rude and entitled in EVERY effing trip it's this crap with rooms. God forbid you get a room with no tub, get over it. It's like Bethenny said there are so many poor people who will never get the chance to walk into a house like that. Be grateful.


caitlin1214 said:


> Just because Ramona can get hotel staff to bow and scrape for her, doesn't mean she should.
> 
> I don't think I'd want staff doing that for me, even if I don't have to ask them to. (If they did that, I think I'd have to ask them to stop!)


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg Lu stole the show tonight. I would rewind and LOL all over again.


----------



## DiorT

Too many Beth talking heads.  Felt like it was the Bethenny show and she was the narrator.  And you can so tell she loves her talking heads.  Always has something "witty" to say.  She annoys me.


----------



## beekmanhill

Gee, I missed the LuAnn falling in the bushes.  Did I fall asleep?  Will have to replay, except I think I deleted it.  
I think the competition for rooms started out as a real thing, in Morocco, and now has become a production directive.   But then Ramona forgets its a script and acts what for her is normal because she really wants the best room.  She does keep reminding Bethenny "its not your house" which I find funny.  
Dorinda must have been pretty drunk not to show for dinner. Did you see when she got up from the beach she was stumbling all over the place?  
I'm really shocked that Ramona would have laser treatment right before a beach trip.  She knows she won't look good on camera, and then in addition, she has to avoid the sun.  I think she has lost it.  She looked so awful at dinner when she slapped makeup over her raw skin.  Remember how cute she was in her bikinis back in the day not all that long ago?
I do hand it to Sonja for staying sober all year.  Those margaritas must be mighty tempting.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is Sonja not drinking anymore? I was like, oh dear, when she took that sip of the drink.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Whoever thought that this was going to be a good idea taking all of these lushes to a place called Tequila, Mexico needs to have their head examined!  
Luann was 2 sheets to the wind
Ramona and Sonya ready to make out on the chairs
Tinsley a crying mess
Even hipster Carol looked like she was about to go for broke

Good entertainment for sure.  I was sipping a glass or 3 of Rose while watching, I held my liquor


----------



## Coco.lover

NO SURPRISE at all Ramona doesn't tip!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can see Sonja being a hoarder in years to come.  A cheap, cat lady, that penny pinches and mooches off everyone


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I can see Sonja being a hoarder in years to come.  A cheap, cat lady, that penny pinches and mooches off everyone



I almost fell off the bed laughing when she said "I give you a beautiful house to stay at". What beautiful home is this? That place is a major dump and everyone knows it. I cringe every time they show her house.


----------



## DC-Cutie

did ya'll see the way she tried to act dumb about how they were to select  room AND got mad at Tinsley for giving her number to Bethenny!  I think Ramona and Sonya were drinking on the plane ride down...


----------



## sgj99

do they really need a bathtub?  

i take a hot bubble bath every night before i go to bed, it helps relax me.  but when i travel i never do, the idea of taking a bath in a tub that a ton of people have stood in for a shower or bath grosses me out!


----------



## beekmanhill

meluvs2shop said:


> Is Sonja not drinking anymore? I was like, oh dear, when she took that sip of the drink.



Sonja at one point said she wasn't drinking last year because her storyline last year was what to do about Sonja's drinking problem.  I don't think she's been drunk this year.

Oh I played the end.  I apparently did fall asleep and missed the whole LuAnn drama.  Wow, that second fall could have really hurt her.  She was really drunk.   Maybe things were already taking a downwards turn with Tom.


----------



## Sassys

I feel like Luanne's second fall was fake.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> I feel like Luanne's second fall was fake.



it totally was! completely staged, it was so obvious. ramona even looked away from the camera the second she "fell"


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I'm really shocked that Ramona would have laser treatment right before a beach trip.  She knows she won't look good on camera, and then in addition, she has to avoid the sun.  I think she has lost it.  She looked so awful at dinner when she slapped makeup over her raw skin.  Remember how cute she was in her bikinis back in the day not all that long ago?


Unless, she really thought production told her she wasn't going and she got the call at the last minute to show. I'm reaching here, but Ramona isn't stupid and I'm trying to figure out her thinking.


----------



## beekmanhill

pursegrl12 said:


> it totally was! completely staged, it was so obvious. ramona even looked away from the camera the second she "fell"



Come to think of it, you must be right.  Ramona was not concerned at all.  And if she really fell I think she would have been hurt.


----------



## TC1

The first 20 minutes of the show was screeching about rooms. WHO CARES. Urgh, so over that. If dinner was for 7pm and Bethenny was the first one there at 8:30 and Tweedledee & Tweedledum were still doing their makeup...how was the staff supposed to hold dinner for over 2 hours?. So rude. Carole looked like she was wearing a bed sheet. It was a good idea for Dorinda to go to bed early..Luann should have followed her lead


----------



## cjy

Ramona is such a brat.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> The first 20 minutes of the show was screeching about rooms. WHO CARES. Urgh, so over that. If dinner was for 7pm and Bethenny was the first one there at 8:30 and Tweedledee & Tweedledum were still doing their makeup...how was the staff supposed to hold dinner for over 2 hours?. So rude. Carole looked like she was wearing a bed sheet. It was a good idea for Dorinda to go to bed early..Luann should have followed her lead



All Bethenny had to do was get a copy of the floorplan ahead of time; number each room. Once they got there, everyone picks a number and that is your room. Easy! This is what me and my friends have done, when we share a house on vacation. If we don't see the floor plan ahead of getting there. We have the agency number each room with paper on the door and then draw numbers. Its not rocket science. No other franchise has this problem. I wonder why NYC always share a villa and BH always have hotel suites (they only shared in Mexico and Napa). I only recall ATL sharing a house once in Anguilla


----------



## Tropigal3

Sassys said:


> All Bethenny had to do was get a copy of the floorplan ahead of time; number each room. Once they got there, everyone picks a number and that is your room. Easy! This is what me and my friends have done, when we share a house on vacation. If we don't see the floor plan ahead of getting there. We have the agency number each room with paper on the door and then draw numbers. Its not rocket science. No other franchise has this problem. I wonder why NYC always share a villa and BH always have hotel suites (they only shared in Mexico and Napa). I only recall ATL sharing a house once in Anguilla



True but then there would be no drama and this show is all about the drama.  Arguing about the rooms is totally ridiculous.  On another note, that house was gorgeous!


----------



## beekmanhill

That house was one of the nicest they've been in.  
The room thing is all for entertainment.  It goes too far.   That place looked big enough for all to have beach views.


----------



## Longchamp

In the end I think  R&S got a better room than the Jack and Jill rooms for Dorinda and Carole.
I didn't think Lu's fall was staged. Cameras weren't focused on her because I don't think it was expected.
Heck Dorinda never showed up for dinner because she was even hurting more than Lu.


----------



## Prufrock613

I can't wait to see if Lu has a comment about the Skinny Girl hard hats in the next episode.  She just mentioned the snowboard and did the flashback to the SG car


----------



## Tropigal3

Well Skinny Girl can pay for product placement then more power to them and more $$$ for Bravo.  Or perhaps it could be part of Bethanny's contract which would be a smart move for her as well.  To be honest, stuff like that doesn't phase me at all.


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> In the end I think  R&S got a better room than the Jack and Jill rooms for Dorinda and Carole.
> I didn't think Lu's fall was staged. Cameras weren't focused on her because I don't think it was expected.
> Heck Dorinda never showed up for dinner because she was even hurting more than Lu.


Agree.  I'd rather have R and S's room than that little kid room. Although I didn't like Tinsley's either because she was alone, upstairs, right? Any private room is good though.

I also thought Lu didn't stage her fall.  She was very wobbly the whole night.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Agree.  I'd rather have R and S's room than that little kid room. Although I didn't like Tinsley's either because she was alone, upstairs, right? Any private room is good though.
> 
> I also thought Lu didn't stage her fall.  She was very wobbly the whole night.



She was so drunk I'm not sure they could have staged anything with her at that point.  On the other hand, that was a very hard surface to land on without hurting her head.


----------



## Longchamp

sgj99 said:


> do they really need a bathtub?
> 
> i take a hot bubble bath every night before i go to bed, it helps relax me.  but when i travel i never do, the idea of taking a bath in a tub that a ton of people have stood in for a shower or bath grosses me out!



Isn't there something wrong with Sonja's plumbing in her townhouse?   Maybe that's why she likes the tub.
But agree on no tub or jacuzzi outside my own.


----------



## bagsforme

The fighting over rooms on vacations is soooo stupid and I can't believe they actually spent that much time on it on the show.  

Tinsley needs to not come back.  She's added nothing .  

Luann falling in the bushes is the best scene in all housewives shows.


----------



## rockhollow

Poor Tinsley, she seems like such a non issue. No one really seems to listen to anything she says.
When she was having her little temper tantrum at dinner, no one cared or was really listening.

The house in Mexico was beautiful, there wasn't any bad rooms. You couldn't really even understand what was being said, they were all screeching and Ramona and Sonja were acting like idiots.
I think the drawing numbers was a smart idea for choosing rooms if they had just gone with it.

Like others, loved Luann drunk and falling down. And I bet she'll own it and make fun of it the next day.
She should have been smart like Dorinda and not come back out for dinner.

I know that Ramona thought she was being cute, poking at Bethenny, but she just came off looking childish, again allowing Bethenny come out looking better.


----------



## tweegy

Can someone explain one thing that's baffling me???

WHAT is going on with Sonya's eyebrows??? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## baghagg

tweegy said:


> Can someone explain one thing that's baffling me???
> 
> WHAT is going on with Sonya's eyebrows??? [emoji23][emoji23]


Maybe bad tattoo work? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cafecreme15

Drunk Luann is the funniest and most entertaining thing that's happened all season.

Also, someone needs I remind Tinsley she is 40 and not 4. Grow up, woman. Literally crying at the dinner table and throwing a tantrum.


----------



## cafecreme15

Also did anyone else catch Carole and her tongue at the end LOL


----------



## baghagg

cafecreme15 said:


> Also did anyone else catch Carole and her tongue at the end LOL


Yes I did!   She messed up Tinsley's hair as she walked by,  and then turned around and put her tongue out as if to say' kiss and make up.'  I thought that was adorable,  Carole was clearly a tipsy girl herself that night lol! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pjhm

baghagg said:


> Maybe bad tattoo work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


They are way too dark, she looks like "Mommie Dearest" (Joan Crawford)


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> Poor Tinsley, she seems like such a non issue. No one really seems to listen to anything she says.
> When she was having her little temper tantrum at dinner, no one cared or was really listening.


Tinsley came across as someone's young daughter, brought along on an adult's vacation.  She's whiny and childish and should not be on this show.


----------



## baghagg

pjhm said:


> They are way too dark, she looks like "Mommie Dearest" (Joan Crawford)


Like Tinsley's...  I'm starting to wonder if Ramona  (the ponytail ) and Sonia  (the very dark eyebrows) are watching (and emulating) Tinsley's every move...


----------



## Tropigal3

pjhm said:


> They are way too dark, she looks like "Mommie Dearest" (Joan Crawford)


LOL!  Reminds me of the first time I got my brows tattoo'd and I looked like Grouchy Marx's daughter for almost an entire year!  Never went back.


----------



## jennlt

tweegy said:


> Can someone explain one thing that's baffling me???
> 
> WHAT is going on with Sonya's eyebrows??? [emoji23][emoji23]



On an earlier episode this season, she mentioned that she had them dyed.


----------



## tweegy

Ramona and Sonya are beyond sickening with this room grab crap... their behavior is just disgusting


----------



## Nahreen

I bet that the room fighting is staged since it happens on all trips. Bravo could easily place them at a larger resort and get everybody the same room type. 

I am getting really tired of Bethenny and Tinsley. Carole is so far up Bs ass I can't take it any more. She brings nothing in terms of luxury and she is a bore.


----------



## swags

The room fighting is getting old. I agree probably staged. 
Also staged has got to be the whole Tinsley living with Sonja, Tinsley has a mom there in NYC, I bet thats where she is really staying.


----------



## Nahreen

swags said:


> The room fighting is getting old. I agree probably staged.
> Also staged has got to be the whole Tinsley living with Sonja, Tinsley has a mom there in NYC, I bet thats where she is really staying.



I totally agree. Tinsley "staying" with Sonia was only a way to introduce her as the new housewife.


----------



## bellecate

Nahreen said:


> I totally agree. Tinsley "staying" with Sonia was only a way to introduce her as the new housewife.


It wouldn't surprise me if part of Tinsley's contact is she can't move out of Sonya's place for a specified time.


----------



## Longchamp

I  Dorinda. Is she the first person not only to say, but act out everyone licking Bethenny's ass.
And her comment about Disney arrived in Mexico.


----------



## Ceeyahd

tweegy said:


> Can someone explain one thing that's baffling me???
> 
> WHAT is going on with Sonya's eyebrows??? [emoji23][emoji23]



How about her over drawn lips at the restaurant dinner in tonight's episode, Ramona's lip a little over drawn as well. Sonjas we're rediculous, yet they matched the chunky red necklace, yikes.


----------



## Tropigal3

I get that Tinsley is a girly-girl, but she needs some help with her wardrobe.  I mean that long pink dress by the pool and the frilly Margaritaville dress on WWHL, ugh.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Longchamp said:


> I  Dorinda. Is she the first person not only to say, but act out everyone licking Bethenny's ass.
> And her comment about Disney arrived in Mexico.


Dorinda was on a roll. Her comment about Ramona looking like someone from MTV and not want her MTV back was also hilarious.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Last night's episode was kind of fun - nice to have a break from nasty drama and fights.  
Dorinda was too funny.
I liked Luann simply owned up and joked about the fact she had too many margaritas.
Tinsley is really getting on my nerves over her constant whining about being "outed" publicly as not being a good house guest at Sonja's.
What is up with Carol's sudden crude sex comments (and tongue scene from the prior episode). Did Any send her a memo saying we need more than kittens and this is her response?
I felt the whole whether or not Ramona going on the tequila tour trip was staged.  Or Bethenny was toying with her to see how much a**kissing Ramona would do.


----------



## pursegrl12

Dorinda is awesome...would love to hang out with her and kill a couple bottles of wine


----------



## Sassys

CanuckBagLover said:


> Last night's episode was kind of fun - nice to have a break from nasty drama and fights.
> Dorinda was too funny.
> I liked Luann simply owned up and joked about the fact she had too many margaritas.
> Tinsley is really getting on my nerves over her constant whining about being "outed" publicly as not being a good house guest at Sonja's.
> What is up with Carol's sudden crude sex comments (and tongue scene from the prior episode). Did Any send her a memo saying we need more than kittens and this is her response?
> I felt the whole whether or not Ramona going on the tequila tour trip was staged.  Or Bethenny was toying with her to see how much a**kissing Ramona would do.



LOL to her defense they asked what it was and she simply answered what the sex act was. Sex is apart of life and nothing crude in answering them.


----------



## RueMonge

I enjoyed this episode too.  More fun and less fighting.  I would hang with these girls.

I think B was truly stressed about Ramona on the tasting trip and about the tasting trip in general. It's too bad she couldn't just look forward to it and not worry about her brand being judged by any behavior on the trip. 

Why didn't Ramona say sooner that she was still reeling from her divorce.  Totally understandable, though that doesn't explain why she has been so nasty for years.

Sonja should never drink again.


----------



## Sassys

RueMonge said:


> I enjoyed this episode too.  More fun and less fighting.  I would hang with these girls.
> 
> I think B was truly stressed about Ramona on the tasting trip and about the tasting trip in general. It's too bad she couldn't just look forward to it and not worry about her brand being judged by any behavior on the trip.
> 
> Why didn't Ramona say sooner that she was still reeling from her divorce.  Totally understandable, t*hough that doesn't explain why she has been so nasty for years.*
> 
> Sonja should never drink again.



People who are unhappy behind closed doors lash out on others. Probably trouble with Mario, long before we knew. 

I take Bethenny being mean as pain from her messy divorce. I would be pissed off too, if I married a man who was trying to get my money and he did NOT earn it.


----------



## rockhollow

I think Carole is just struggling to find a storyline to stay on the show, with Bethenny making up with the ladies, her wingman role is weakening and she needs something else to stay relevant - crazy cat lady isn't enough. She should be writing another book and be promoting it maybe?

It was refreshing to see all the ladies getting along, but I don't know if it will continue, they were sober for most of the show, and drunk once they returned from the day trip, and it looked like the bickering was about to start for next week.

Good lord, Ramona ass kissing Bethenny was really hard to take!!!!! You know she doesn't really feel that way, just wanted to be back in Bethenny's good book. I loved Dorinda's comments in regards to this.
The funny thing is that Ramona really believes that she's won over Bethenny, and that everyone could see how transparent her actions were, and that Bethenny will never trust or really forgive her - she just wasn't really interested enough to continue to talk/fight with Ramona.


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> It was refreshing to see all the ladies getting along, but I don't know if it will continue, they were sober for most of the show, and drunk once they returned from the day trip, and it looked like the bickering was about to start for next week.
> 
> Good lord, Ramona ass kissing Bethenny was really hard to take!!!!! You know she doesn't really feel that way, just wanted to be back in Bethenny's good book. I loved Dorinda's comments in regards to this.
> The funny thing is that Ramona really believes that she's won over Bethenny, and that everyone could see how transparent her actions were, and that Bethenny will never trust or really forgive her - she just wasn't really interested enough to continue to talk/fight with Ramona.


Beth was nice to Ramona because she needed Ramona to be normal when they went to that event, which for some reason was important to B but looked like a regular tourist attraction, such as the Mi Mexico Lindo Tequila Tour to me.

The Tequila distillery have these tours on a regular basis.  They even have the costumes, the dancing horse and children handing out flowers.

I don't drink and never touched tequila before and even I didn't get a buzz when sampling 5 - 6 drinks.  I think the drinks are watered down for tourists. No Skinny Girl was served though. That's just for B and Bravo.

Nevertheless, B wanted Ramona on her best behaviour so she was pleasant to her. Let's see how long that lasts.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I was also surprised to see that the tequila tour was close a regular tourist tour, just that they went by helicopter, and private We went on a tequila tour to Don Chendo's when in PV that was almost the same except we went by tour bus, and didn't have lunch, just snacks with the tequila tasting. (and of course the hard sell to buy tequila).

Sonja must have really had a buzz on if she's been dry for 10 months - I bet she'll be feeling rough in the morning!
Luann was sure looking good the morning after her day/night of drinking, and nice that she was able to laugh at herself along with the others at her antics.


----------



## Michele26

I've been binge watching my favorite Housewives show, & I'm in the middle of the Vermont trip.  Bethenny is right about everything she says about Ramona.  Ramona's daughter has more sense than she does.

Ramona was & still is my least favorite. Bethenny, Dorinda, & Carol are my favorites.


----------



## tweegy

I cracked up on those Skinny Girl helmets. You gotta hand it to Beth... the girl will brand ANYTHING lmao!


----------



## beekmanhill

I couldn't figure out what relationship the Tequila tour had to SkinnyGirl.   Bethenny was worried about her brand, why?  I seriously doubt that her swill uses the "best tequila in the world."  
I figured the tequila had to be watered down because no way could any of them drink 8 drinks and be standing upright.  In fact they all seemed pretty sober going back to the hotel.
Kudos to Lu to get up next morning (after the night she fell) for yoga and surfing.  She really must be able to hold her booze.   I notice she didn't mention fall number two, only fall number one (I fell into the bushes).  So number two must have been fake, because that one could have been serious if her head went into the marble or whatever hard surface it was.    
Dorinda is a hoot.  
Tinsley isn't providing much.  I hope this new relationship with the guy in Las Vegas is real and she marries the guy and they sail off into the sunset.  Wonder if she is socializing in the Hamptons this summer.  

Oh, I just read that Bobby, Jill's husband is back in the hospital with a cancer recurrence and it sounds pretty bad.  
http://people.com/celebrity/jill-zarin-husband-bobby-zarin-hospitalized/


----------



## bagnshoofetish

beekmanhill said:


> I couldn't figure out what relationship the Tequila tour had to SkinnyGirl.   Bethenny was worried about her brand, why?  I seriously doubt that her swill uses the "best tequila in the world."  ]



I'm guessing that distillery does produce tequila for her brand (they produce all kinds from the best to the cheapest) and this free exposure for them was most likely a bargaining chip for a lower price.  That's why it was of thee utmost importance for all of them to be on their best behavior.  You don't mess with Beam Globals interests.  Here is one defining part of their contract with her:

"...Any change in the Company’s estimated liabilities for contingent consideration will impact operating income in future periods.”

Her contract was not for $120 mil.  It was much much less than that and her payouts are based on how well the brand continues to do.
She is obligated to promote the product in a positive light.  I am certain they are making her do all that product placement and paying Bravo handsomely to do so.
It is imperative she comes out a hero this season.


----------



## Nahreen

The best tequila with 100% agave is very expensive here in the north of Europe and was also expensive in Mexico when I visited 4 years ago. I highly doubt Skinny Girl contains this product, it would make her drink too expensive. 

I actually like Ramona and Lu in general and both have been part of making the NY sucessful from the beginning. They are the only housewives who have been present on the NY all seasons and I don't like that Bravo is doing all this sucking up to Bethenny since she left the show many years ago.


----------



## Tropigal3

Michele26 said:


> I've been binge watching my favorite Housewives show, & I'm in the middle of the Vermont trip.  Bethenny is right about everything she says about Ramona.  Ramona's daughter has more sense than she does.
> 
> Ramona was & still is my least favorite. Bethenny, Dorinda, & Carol are my favorites.



Same here.  We're in the minority on this board though.  Ramona has always been at the bottom of my list.  Just the way she speaks is annoying to me.  But in any case, hope she finds her happiness in a man who will calm her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenny didn't really think she had powers to not invite Ramona did she???  

Bravo made sure to keep the drama rolling


----------



## beekmanhill

Clooney's tequila (with two partners) sold for a billion recently, didn't it?  Supposed to be very good.  I wouldn't be able to tell.
I think a loss of Ramona would be huge for the show.  I can't say I'd like her in person, but she sure provides entertainment.  



Nahreen said:


> The best tequila with 100% agave is very expensive here in the north of Europe and was also expensive in Mexico when I visited 4 years ago. I highly doubt Skinny Girl contains this product, it would make her drink too expensive.
> 
> I actually like Ramona and Lu in general and both have been part of making the NY sucessful from the beginning. They are the only housewives who have been present on the NY all seasons and I don't like that Bravo is doing all this sucking up to Bethenny since she left the show many years ago.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Nahreen said:


> The best tequila with 100% agave is very expensive here in the north of Europe and was also expensive in Mexico when I visited 4 years ago. I highly doubt Skinny Girl contains this product, it would make her drink too expensive. .



There are different grades of tequila and while they produce the finest it is not unheard of for the same distillery to produce a less expensive mix.
That said, Skinny Girl is made with 100% Blue Agave tequila.
View attachment 3778827


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Tropigal3 said:


> Same here.  We're in the minority on this board though.  Ramona has always been at the bottom of my list.  Just the way she speaks is annoying to me.  But in any case, hope she finds her happiness in a man who will calm her.



Ramona and Sonja are at the bottom of my list too.  You are not alone!


----------



## chowlover2

Did anyone see Carole on The President Show ( on comedy Central ) last night? Quite funny.


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> do they really need a bathtub?
> 
> i take a hot bubble bath every night before i go to bed, it helps relax me.  but when i travel i never do, the idea of taking a bath in a tub that a ton of people have stood in for a shower or bath grosses me out!


Amen!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Just watched this week's episode. What is with Sonja's clown mouth/lipstick at the dinner??


----------



## cafecreme15

Dorinda is a hoot! She's the only one I would actually want to be friends with in real life.


----------



## beekmanhill

bagnshoofetish said:


> There are different grades of tequila and while they produce the finest it is not unheard of for the same distillery to produce a less expensive mix.
> That said, Skinny Girl is made with 100% Blue Agave tequila.
> View attachment 3778827



Some people say it isn't. 
http://nypost.com/2011/11/21/bogus-label-on-bethenny-frankels-skinnygirl-margarita-suit-alleges/


----------



## beekmanhill

I seriously doubt if SG could sell for the price it does if it was using top level tequila.  It sells for a bit more than $10.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

beekmanhill said:


> Some people say it isn't.
> http://nypost.com/2011/11/21/bogus-label-on-bethenny-frankels-skinnygirl-margarita-suit-alleges/



It will be interesting to see the outcome.  Apparently the 100% was removed from the labeling but still contains blue agave tequila.  My suspicion may be right though - it's still made from tequila from that distillery but is an inferior (cheaper) mix.


----------



## caitlin1214

Cheap tequila tastes what (I would imagine) paint thinner tastes like.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

caitlin1214 said:


> Cheap tequila tastes what (I would imagine) paint thinner tastes like.



I've had all kinds.  They all make me leave my body! [emoji23]


----------



## Tropigal3

bagnshoofetish said:


> I've had all kinds.  They all make me leave my body! [emoji23]


I just tried a sip from a $100 bottle and whoa!  But then I rarely drink alcoholic beverages. Apparently the drinkers in our group enjoyed it though.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Tropigal3 said:


> I just tried a sip from a $100 bottle and whoa!  But then I rarely drink alcoholic beverages. Apparently the drinkers in our group enjoyed it though.



I'm pretty dry these days.  But when I used to imbibe, yikes!  The problem with any really fine tequila (or any fine liquor for that matter) is that it is so smooth and mellow going down you lose track and end up drinking more.  Then it hits you like a sledgehammer.  I've been in Luanne's shoes more times than I care to remember.  Glad those days are behind me!


----------



## cafecreme15

The smell alone of tequila is enough to knock me off my feet! I was amazed at these ladies' ability to just keep throwing it back!


----------



## purseinsanity

cafecreme15 said:


> The smell alone of tequila is enough to knock me off my feet! I was amazed at these ladies' ability to just keep throwing it back!


Me too.  On a trip to Mexico, I did two shots of tequila and was two sheets to the wind.  I'm a total lightweight though...two sips of wine and I'm loopy, LOL.


----------



## cafecreme15

purseinsanity said:


> Me too.  On a trip to Mexico, I did two shots of tequila and was two sheets to the wind.  I'm a total lightweight though...two sips of wine and I'm loopy, LOL.


SAME! The other night I drank half a prosecco-based drink and was wobbly on my way to the bathroom! Alcohol hits me fast and hits me hard haha. My friends all think Im crazy!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Another thing worth mentioning about the SG label is that 'natural flavors' is a listed ingredient.  'Natural Flavors' is one of many legal names for MSG.


----------



## Michele26

bagnshoofetish said:


> I'm pretty dry these days.  But when I used to imbibe, yikes!  The problem with any really fine tequila (or any fine liquor for that matter) is that it is so smooth and mellow going down you lose track and end up drinking more.  Then it hits you like a sledgehammer.  I've been in Luanne's shoes more times than I care to remember.  Glad those days are behind me!



Another example of smooth going down, mellow liquor is Stoli Elit. It's so smooth you don't realize you're getting bombed.


----------



## lulilu

I find all the screaming and yelling disconcerting.  They seem only to converse in screams and accusations, all of which go nowhere and solve nothing.  It's just the same repetitive allegations.  I couldn't stand to be in the same room.


----------



## GoGlam

bagnshoofetish said:


> Another thing worth mentioning about the SG label is that 'natural flavors' is a listed ingredient.  'Natural Flavors' is one of many legal names for MSG.



Really????? How is THAT legal?


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> I find all the screaming and yelling disconcerting.  They seem only to converse in screams and accusations, all of which go nowhere and solve nothing.  It's just the same repetitive allegations.  I couldn't stand to be in the same room.



I'm very sound sensitive, particularly to high pitched sounds.   I need to leave my volume so low when I watch the show that sometimes I can barely hear it.   I think I don't miss too much.


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> Last night's episode was kind of fun - nice to have a break from nasty drama and fights.
> Dorinda was too funny.
> 
> I liked Luann simply owned up and joked about the fact she had too many margaritas.
> 
> What is up with Carol's sudden crude sex comments (and tongue scene from the prior episode). Did Any send her a memo saying we need more than kittens and this is her response?



i too enjoyed this episode more than i remember previous ones due to the lack of fighting.  and Dorinda is a riot!  LuAnn usually gets on my nerves but i got give her credit, she was able to easily admit she got trashed.

Carole seems to have a fascination with anal sex and her comments are cringe-worthy sometimes.  some topics are just better left not discussed even when things are getting to the line of raunchy there is no reason to cross over it.


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> i too enjoyed this episode more than i remember previous ones due to the lack of fighting.  and Dorinda is a riot!  *LuAnn usually gets on my nerves but i got give her credit, she was able to easily admit she got trashed.*
> 
> Carole seems to have a fascination with anal sex and her comments are cringe-worthy sometimes.  some topics are just better left not discussed even when things are getting to the line of raunchy there is no reason to cross over it.



It was on camera; how was she going to deny  it.


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> It was on camera; how was she going to deny  it.



she tried to deny the whole pirate incident in st barts and it was on camera ...


----------



## Sassys

sgj99 said:


> she tried to deny the whole pirate incident in st barts and it was on camera ...



And she realize how dumb and stupid that was. Her man bounced after that as well lol


----------



## sgj99

Sassys said:


> And she realize how dumb and stupid that was. Her man bounced after that as well lol



exactly!  at least this time she didn't try to make excuses.


----------



## cafecreme15

sgj99 said:


> exactly!  at least this time she didn't try to make excuses.



Or speak in poorly-accented French when orchestrating any cover up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

cafecreme15 said:


> The smell alone of tequila is enough to knock me off my feet! I was amazed at these ladies' ability to just keep throwing it back!


listen!  I went to Tulum recently, had TWO shots of Reposdao around 4pm.  I woke up at 10, missed dinner and everything!  lol  My boyfriend was just looking at me saying 'damn, you're a lightweight now'


----------



## cafecreme15

DC-Cutie said:


> listen!  I went to Tulum recently, had TWO shots of Reposdao around 4pm.  I woke up at 10, missed dinner and everything!  lol  My boyfriend was just looking at me saying 'damn, you're a lightweight now'



HA! I would have been dead to the world as well [emoji23]


----------



## sgj99

cafecreme15 said:


> Or speak in poorly-accented French when orchestrating any cover up!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

GoGlam said:


> Really????? How is THAT legal?



It's crazy.  'Artificial Flavors' is another one. There are many names the FDA allows MSG to be called.  Here is a partial list:




They get away with it because many additives and flavor enhancers only 'contain' MSG.  The only time it has to be labeled MSG is if it is 100% MSG.

View attachment 3781424


Okay.  Class dismissed! [emoji23]


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Arg.  Having trouble with the attachment.  Here is part of the article I was trying to post:

_"Monosodium Glutamate is a neurotoxin that can be legally hidden from you and/or be labeled "natural flavors" in the ingredients list. MSG is not a natural flavor - in fact, it can cause *brain lesions, neuro-endocrine disorders, and neurodegenerative disease* in humans, but you won't hear any doctors of Western Medicine mentioning that at your next extreme migraine emergency visit. There are more than *25 names for **MSG*, so sometimes you find it spread out a little, just in case the manufacturer gets "checked out" by anyone other than the FDA.
The FDA does not require that any source of MSG be identified. This means that the FDA code does not require that "constituents" of an ingredient be disclosed to the consumer. Yet in hundreds of studies around the world, scientists are creating obese mice using MSG because it *triples the amount of insulin the pancreas creates*, causing rats (and perhaps humans) to become obese. This is what the FDA calls natural. There's even a name for the fat rodents that eat this "Natural Flavor" additive: they're called "MSG-Treated Rats."

http://www.naturalnews.com/036308_natural_flavors_MSG_aspartame.html

_
Sorry about that.  Carry on.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I'm very sound sensitive, particularly to high pitched sounds.   I need to leave my volume so low when I watch the show that sometimes I can barely hear it.   I think I don't miss too much.


Do you ever cringe when you hear some women's high pitched voices get even screechier when they're yelling? We hear it all the time on talk shows. A whole panel of high pitched shrieking.  I don't find the NY HWs as bad though. It could be worse.  lol

(We can't help it, mine probably gets too high too.)


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

A very funny preview clip of this week's upcoming episode:


----------



## Megs

I enjoyed this last episode as well because there was less crazy fighting and they truly seemed to be having fun together. It seemed like a fun girls trip from the episode and they were able to let loose a bit. 

But of course it will go downhill fast I'm sure


----------



## meluvs2shop

Can anyone ID Sonja's black one piece bathing suit when she was in the hot tub with Beth and Carol?


----------



## Jss_s

Did anyone catch Tinsley and Carole in the coupon cabin or whatever it's called commercial? I'm watching last weeks episode now as it's replying and happen to see it. I'm guessing thats the company Tinsley's date from a few weeks back owns/ founded


----------



## caitlin1214

That white maxi/cover-up thing with the lace top Tinsley wore on the boat was cute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dorinda was a drunk mess and it was hilarious.


----------



## RueMonge

Another episode I liked.  What a relief to have differences resolved rather than dragged on for a season or two.

B, Dorinda and Ramona all seemed to self reflect and take some responsibility. 

I'm glad Carole and Dorinda are good again. Sonja and Tinsley need to stop drinking. And, yes, Ramona should move into Sonja's to find a man!


----------



## DiorT

*Luann D'Agostino*‏Verified account @CountessLuann 3m3 minutes ago
It's with great sadness that Tom & I agreed to divorce. We care for each other very much, hope you respect our privacy during this sad time!


----------



## DiorT

*Double post...sorry.
*


----------



## 30gold

OH boy!  But we all saw it coming, the question was "when" sad.


----------



## Creativelyswank

bagnshoofetish said:


> Arg.  Having trouble with the attachment.  Here is part of the article I was trying to post:
> 
> _"Monosodium Glutamate is a neurotoxin that can be legally hidden from you and/or be labeled "natural flavors" in the ingredients list. MSG is not a natural flavor - in fact, it can cause *brain lesions, neuro-endocrine disorders, and neurodegenerative disease* in humans, but you won't hear any doctors of Western Medicine mentioning that at your next extreme migraine emergency visit. There are more than *25 names for **MSG*, so sometimes you find it spread out a little, just in case the manufacturer gets "checked out" by anyone other than the FDA.
> The FDA does not require that any source of MSG be identified. This means that the FDA code does not require that "constituents" of an ingredient be disclosed to the consumer. Yet in hundreds of studies around the world, scientists are creating obese mice using MSG because it *triples the amount of insulin the pancreas creates*, causing rats (and perhaps humans) to become obese. This is what the FDA calls natural. There's even a name for the fat rodents that eat this "Natural Flavor" additive: they're called "MSG-Treated Rats."
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/036308_natural_flavors_MSG_aspartame.html
> 
> _
> Sorry about that.  Carry on.


Unfortunately this information is false and just perpetuates a food myth. There is no research that supports these claims.  I'd be happy to link additional journal articles as well if you would like, but this video is accessible to everyone and explains the science quite well. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-msg-isnt-bad-for-you/?utm_term=.b3f8973e3b87


----------



## BagOuttaHell

why did she marry this guy? Was she low on money?


----------



## Creativelyswank

Another well written article. https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-msg-got-a-bad-rap-flawed-science-and-xenophobia/


----------



## RueMonge

BagOuttaHell said:


> why did she marry this guy? Was she low on money?



Low on status. It's too bad she's the only one who wouldn't see who he really is.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

DiorT said:


> *Luann D'Agostino*‏Verified account @CountessLuann 3m3 minutes ago
> It's with great sadness that Tom & I agreed to divorce. We care for each other very much, hope you respect our privacy during this sad time!



Seven months is a long time to be married.  (insert eye roll here)
What a shock.  Not.


----------



## Sassys

Like I said, if one friend has bad things to say about your man, who cares. If ALL your friends have bad things to say, then you damn well better listen. SMH. People will never listen.

Is the ink even dry on her name change papers (if she legally changed it) lol 

*Luann D’Agostino Announces She’s Divorcing Husband Tom After 7 Months
http://people.com/celebrity/luann-dagostino-tom-dagostino-divorce/*


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Creativelyswank said:


> Unfortunately this information is false and just perpetuates a food myth. There is no research that supports these claims.  I'd be happy to link additional journal articles as well if you would like, but this video is accessible to everyone and explains the science quite well. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-msg-isnt-bad-for-you/?utm_term=.b3f8973e3b87



Thank you.  I will check that out.

I have to say though MSG is a huge trigger for my migraines.  I stay away from it as much as possible.  The drill is always the same when I unknowingly eat something with a high presence of MSG;  depression, sleepiness followed by a migraine.


----------



## Sassys

DiorT said:


> *Luann D'Agostino*‏Verified account @CountessLuann 3m3 minutes ago
> It's with great sadness that Tom & I agreed to divorce. We care for each other very much, hope you respect our privacy during this sad time!



You announce something to the world, but want privacy. SMH GTFOH. These celebs kill me with that stupidness.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Creativelyswank said:


> Another well written article. https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-msg-got-a-bad-rap-flawed-science-and-xenophobia/



I always question the agenda of such studies though.  Anyone can spin anything in their direction.  We can both probably find articles/studies that support both sides.  My experience with MSG is what I have to go by and it ain't pretty! [emoji1]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

OMG is Luann for real? After we had to hear her for the last 2 seasons go on and on and on about how great and solid her and Tom were and  - wow eat your words Luann. I am surprised she just did not tough it out for another 6 months just to say at least they were married for a year.


----------



## beekmanhill

Odd, I thought LuAnn and Tom had come to some sort of an understanding about their relationship.  Guess I was wrong.  Could never understand the thing in the first place, as much from his point of view as from hers.


----------



## Sassys

So, is she moving back in with Sonja


----------



## RueMonge

WillstarveforLV said:


> I am surprised she just did not tough it out for another 6 months just to say at least they were married for a year.



Yes, I thought she would stick it out a little longer to save face.  It must have been pretty bad. I wonder if she'll be honest with her cast mates about it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DiorT said:


> *Luann D'Agostino*‏Verified account @CountessLuann 3m3 minutes ago
> It's with great sadness that Tom & I agreed to divorce. We care for each other very much, hope you respect our privacy during this sad time!


What?!L  I mean in some ways its not a surprise but I thought there marriage would last at least a year.  I just hope the others don't gloat over her situation.  Lu was stupid not to heed all the red flags and go and marry him, but still its sad for her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bagnshoofetish said:


> Thank you.  I will check that out.
> 
> I have to say though MSG is a huge trigger for my migraines.  I stay away from it as much as possible.  The drill is always the same when I unknowingly eat something with a high presence of MSG;  depression, sleepiness followed by a migraine.


My friend has severe migraines and MSG is also a trigger for her.  I think some people's bodies are just more sensitive for whatever reason.


----------



## Creativelyswank

bagnshoofetish said:


> I always question the agenda of such studies though.  Anyone can spin anything in their direction.  We can both probably find articles/studies that support both sides.  My experience with MSG is what I have to go by and it ain't pretty! [emoji1]


Generally peer reviewed science is not about spin, that is the beauty of peer review, however websites like naturalnews.com etc. will cherry pick research that is correlation and sounds convincing to the layperson  to support their views. I don't have a horse in this race, just tired of pseudoscience websites promoting fallacies to people who are generally interested in improving their health. It makes the work for those of us who have studied the actual science of nutrition only that much harder when the waters are muddied with misinformation. Everyone is quick to think there is a conspiracy when the reality is so much duller.


----------



## Sassys

Luanne thinks she slick. Bethenny was on WWHL last night and she filed for divorce one day after LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

The house of ill repute has a new tenant.  

Sonja's place is like The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas


----------



## Wamgurl

Why are we discussing MSG?


----------



## Tivo

DiorT said:


> *Luann D'Agostino*‏Verified account @CountessLuann 3m3 minutes ago
> It's with great sadness that Tom & I agreed to divorce. We care for each other very much, hope you respect our privacy during this sad time!



That was fast.

Maybe this was all for a storyline. Now LuAnn will get the full Bravo VIP treatment next season.


----------



## luckylove

DiorT said:


> *Luann D'Agostino*‏Verified account @CountessLuann 3m3 minutes ago
> It's with great sadness that Tom & I agreed to divorce. We care for each other very much, hope you respect our privacy during this sad time!



And for this, she gave up her treasured title... She does seem love the idea of romance and being married. I hope she will find the right partner one day and be happy if coupledom is what drives her.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Jss_s said:


> Did anyone catch Tinsley and Carole in the coupon cabin or whatever it's called commercial? I'm watching last weeks episode now as it's replying and happen to see it. I'm guessing thats the company Tinsley's date from a few weeks back owns/ founded



Yes, Tinsley was on Watch what happens live and said she is still dating that guy Scott and now works for his company ....I kind of think they are super cute together


----------



## Mrs.Z

Crazy about LuAnn, I'm with everyone else... thought she would stick it out longer just to prove everyone wrong, she is 100% delusional


----------



## Jayne1

That's too bad, I was hoping it would work and she would prove everyone wrong.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> That's too bad, I was hoping it would work and she would prove everyone wrong.


----------



## Sassys

Well, let's dust this bad boy off again. SMH

Real Housewives Divorces
*RHoDC*
- Cat & Charles Ommanney
- Michaele and Tareq
- Stacie and Jason
- Mary and Rich

*RHoATL*
- DeShawn and Eric
- Lisa and Ed
- Nene and Greg (remarried)
-Porsha and Kordell
-Phaedra and Apollo (pending)
-Cynthia and Peter

*RHoBH*
- Taylor and Russell (was in the process)
- Adrienne and Paul
- Camille and Kelsey
- Yolanda and David

*RHoNYC*
- LuAnn and Alex / LuAnn and Tom
- Ramona & Mario
- Bethenny & Jason
- Jules & Michael

*RHoNJ*
-Dina and Tommy

*RHofOC*
- Vicki and Don
- Tamra and Simon
- Jeanna and Matt
- Lynne and Frank

*RHof Miami*
-Marisol & Philippe
-Joanna & Romain


----------



## Tropigal3

Sassys said:


> Like I said, if one friend has bad things to say about your man, who cares. If ALL your friends have bad things to say, then you damn well better listen. SMH. People will never listen.
> 
> Is the ink even dry on her name change papers (if she legally changed it) lol
> 
> *Luann D’Agostino Announces She’s Divorcing Husband Tom After 7 Months
> http://people.com/celebrity/luann-dagostino-tom-dagostino-divorce/*



Yes!  She was too focused on changing her title from Countess to Wife.  Sad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wamgurl said:


> Why are we discussing MSG?


Something to do with skinny girl


----------



## DC-Cutie

Luann holds the record for twice divorced on the franchise!  Way to go Countess!!


----------



## Sassys

*EXCLUSIVE: Luann de Lesseps caught Tom D'Agostino cheating TWICE and announced divorce days after her husband of seven months ditched her to meet up with his ex in the Hamptons*

*Luann de Lesseps caught husband Tom D'Agostino cheating on her twice, with co-star Ramona Singer showing her photographic proof of him kissing a woman*
*D'Agostino also ditched his wife of seven months this *
*'We care for each other very much, hope you respect our privacy during this sad time,' wrote the star of the Bravo reality show 'Real Housewives of New York' *
*Her co-star Ramona Singer was one of the first to respond, writing: 'I am so sad for you ....' *
*Luann, 52, appeared 'melancholy' and 'lonely' on Saturday while attending a party hosted by Jill Zarin without her husband a source told DailyMail.com*
*Luann had shot down reports that she and Tom, 50, were having relationship problems in recent weeks, saying that pair had a 'passionate love affair' *
*The former Countess has two adult children, Victoria and Noel, from her first marriage to Count Alexandre de Lesseps *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-husband-Tom-D-Agostino.html#ixzz4ojJR7Jqz 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## sgj99

my opinion for what it's worth:  Tom's camp needs to stop blaming Lu's lifestyle and Housewife fame on the end of the relationship.  he knew what he was getting into; this is a 50 year-old bachelor that has been around NYC a lot.  the problem turned out for him to be the fame didn't work to his advantage like he thought it would but turned around and bit him on the ass when he couldn't stop his playboy habits and kept getting caught.  LuAnn ignored all the red flags because she hates being single and loves the idea of romance and the idea of being in love.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Luann de Lesseps caught Tom D'Agostino cheating TWICE and announced divorce days after her husband of seven months ditched her to meet up with his ex in the Hamptons*
> 
> *Luann de Lesseps caught husband Tom D'Agostino cheating on her twice, with co-star Ramona Singer showing her photographic proof of him kissing a woman*
> *D'Agostino also ditched his wife of seven months this *
> *'We care for each other very much, hope you respect our privacy during this sad time,' wrote the star of the Bravo reality show 'Real Housewives of New York' *
> *Her co-star Ramona Singer was one of the first to respond, writing: 'I am so sad for you ....' *
> *Luann, 52, appeared 'melancholy' and 'lonely' on Saturday while attending a party hosted by Jill Zarin without her husband a source told DailyMail.com*
> *Luann had shot down reports that she and Tom, 50, were having relationship problems in recent weeks, saying that pair had a 'passionate love affair' *
> *The former Countess has two adult children, Victoria and Noel, from her first marriage to Count Alexandre de Lesseps *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-husband-Tom-D-Agostino.html#ixzz4ojJR7Jqz
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Only a blind man couldn't have seen this coming!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is Lu a libra?


----------



## kemilia

I hope they haven't filmed the reunion yet ,,,


----------



## Sassys

kemilia said:


> I hope they haven't filmed the reunion yet ,,,



They already did.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Wamgurl said:


> Why are we discussing MSG?



Because it may be in Skinny Girl products.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Sassys said:


> They already did.



I'm certain she waited for the reunion to be taped before divorcing him.  She can still save face on TV at least.


----------



## Megs

Anyone who goes so overboard to pronounce her love is hiding something. If your relationship is solid, you don't need to tell everyone how great it is non stop, you just let it be great and the fact that you and your spouse are happy should be enough.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Good, I like single trashy Lu


----------



## Vanilla Bean

DC-Cutie said:


> Luann holds the record for twice divorced on the franchise!  Way to go Countess!!


Newp. Bethenny beat her to it. Jason was husband #2.


----------



## horse17

Wow, I'm really surprised....yes, we knew Tom was A dog,  but I was hoping this would  work....at least for a while...

Why in the world would this guy go through all the motions of getting marrried, having a beautiful wedding with all the family members etc....and then cheat?..so fast?...surely, Lu wasn't  cheating, she was madly in love...


----------



## meluvs2shop

^thats what I'm wondering too. Just do you and be the playboy you want to be. Obviously you have some deep seeded insecurity issues but that's neither here nor there. And why is he so popular among the ladies? He seems very slimy to me.


----------



## horse17

meluvs2shop said:


> ^thats what I'm wondering too. Just do you and be the playboy you want to be. Obviously you have some deep seeded insecurity issues but that's neither here nor there. And why is he so popular among the ladies? He seems very slimy to me.


Yes.. and he's not easy on the eyes either


----------



## horse17

This could be pretty far-fetched but does anyone think that Bravo actually orchestrated this whole thing?


----------



## RueMonge

horse17 said:


> This could be pretty far-fetched but does anyone think that Bravo actually orchestrated this whole thing?



I don't think so. Bravo may have certainly introduced him around and hoped for something juicy.


----------



## Tropigal3

Vanilla Bean said:


> Newp. Bethenny beat her to it. Jason was husband #2.



Yes.  Although Lu beat everyone for the shortest length of time I think.  



horse17 said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised....yes, we knew Tom was A dog,  but I was hoping this would  work....at least for a while...
> 
> Why in the world would this guy go through all the motions of getting marrried, having a beautiful wedding with all the family members etc....and then cheat?..so fast?...surely, Lu wasn't  cheating, she was madly in love...



No offense intended to anyone but this is why I would be apprehensive about having a serious relationship with a man over a certain age who has never been married.  If it's just for fun then fine, but not if marriage was my intended result.  

And yes, why the heck did he propose?  What an a-hole.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I suspect the whole reason Lu got so smashed in Mexico was because of Tom.  I think she was being stubborn and went through with the wedding to not look foolish for getting engaged to him in the first place.  Thing is she ended up looking even more foolish.  All these women are so friggin insecure (except Carole and Dorinda maybe) and think they are not complete or a success if they don't get married again.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yes! Ahole is the perfect word for him whomever called him that bc he is an ahole.


----------



## Prufrock613

horse17 said:


> Yes.. and he's not easy on the eyes either


Or the ears...he sounds like a Disney field mouse.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vanilla Bean said:


> Newp. Bethenny beat her to it. Jason was husband #2.


Bethenny was divorced to #1 prior to the show


----------



## horse17

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes.  Although Lu beat everyone for the shortest length of time I think.
> 
> 
> 
> No offense intended to anyone but this is why I would be apprehensive about having a serious relationship with a man over a certain age who has never been married.  If it's just for fun then fine, but not if marriage was my intended result.
> 
> And yes, why the heck did he propose?  What an a-hole.


meh...I wouldn't rule out those types...it happens....George Clooney..lol..actually, no...i think he's been married....


----------



## horse17

I have never been a huge fan of Carole, but I have to say that I enjoy her mellow, non confrontational,  sober,  low key personality....esp around these women...


----------



## sdkitty

horse17 said:


> This could be pretty far-fetched but does anyone think that Bravo actually orchestrated this whole thing?


wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Jayne1

horse17 said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised....yes, we knew Tom was A dog,  but I was hoping this would  work....at least for a while...
> 
> Why in the world would this guy go through all the motions of getting marrried, having a beautiful wedding with all the family members etc....and then cheat?..so fast?...surely, Lu wasn't  cheating, she was madly in love...


That's what I want to know.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I want to know.


excuse my cynicism but it's a TV show


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> excuse my cynicism but it's a TV show


What do you mean?


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> What do you mean?


I confess I don't watch the housewives so most of my exposure is via WWHL.  But I think you have to take all these "reality" shows with a grain of salt.  I heard Lisa Rinna in an interviews saying Harry tells her all the time "it's a TV show."  
I don't really know about this guy Tom except I heard the basic story that Betthany was warning Luann about him before the marriage.  But I guess what I'm thinking here is maybe he was looking for attention/celebrity.


----------



## rockhollow

I did enjoy last night episode.
Sonja was sure drunk, didn't know she was so interested in diving into the lady pond, she was certainly trying to get someone going with any of the ladies.

I still don't really believe or trust was Bethenny is saying. I think she's still trying to improve her public image and act like she cares.
She doesn't really care or want to be friends with the ladies, they are just a means to the end.
With Ramona, Bethenny still brings up what Ramona said on that bridge 10 years ago - Bethenny is not the type to forget it seems.
And then her trying to insinuate that she's worried to talk about how rich and successful she is, because it will alienate her from the other ladies = don't believe it!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Jayne1 said:


> That's too bad, I was hoping it would work and she would prove everyone wrong.



Me too. I am saddened by this news, especially because Luann seemed to have high hopes for this marriage. I hope she gets at least a good settlement.


----------



## Longchamp

Don't think Tom has many assets for a settlement.  He comes off as average means.
I read where Sonja may have been right all along. The canary diamond ER was fake.


----------



## Baileylouise

Not surprised but 7 months, at least try and make it work !! My question is where Luann going live now she wouldn't be in the penthouse of Palm Beach and second what will her surname be ? Also I hope the other women are supportive to her.


----------



## Tropigal3

Baileylouise said:


> Not surprised but 7 months, at least try and make it work !! My question is where Luann going live now she wouldn't be in the penthouse of Palm Beach and second what will her surname be ? Also I hope the other women are supportive to her.


I'm thinking she'll change it back to Lesseps since this marriage was so brief and that's her children's last name.  At least that's what I would do if in that situation.


----------



## beekmanhill

Baileylouise said:


> Not surprised but 7 months, at least try and make it work !! My question is where Luann going live now she wouldn't be in the penthouse of Palm Beach and second what will her surname be ? Also I hope the other women are supportive to her.



The penthouse is in Manhattan and it was Tom's.  LuAnn owns the house in the Hamptons, but she'll need a place in Manhattan for filming the show next year.  Who knows where she'll end up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Me too. I am saddened by this news, especially because Luann seemed to have high hopes for this marriage. I hope she gets at least a good settlement.



A good settlement for what exactly? She married him knowing he was cheating. She knew what she was getting. No need to get rewarded for that. Besides it didn't even last a year...


----------



## swags

I watched most of this weeks episode. i thought it was awful. The drunkenness in the beginning wasn't funny. Sonja wanting to kiss these women is just gross as was the getting naked. Ramona's and Bethenny's crying in the pool was ridiculously fake. Then Bethenny's tirade at Dorinda. Bethenny started it by overreacting. They are all late to dinner all the time. I thought Dorinda was too drunk to get mad at but nope, Bethenny wakes up ready to play victim to her too. Bethenny thinks they are all jealous of her success but I am not seeing that. I am tired of Skinnygirl. They out to call it Neuroticgirl. 
The only one I found tolerable was Luann. I do feel bad for her, not because she is divorcing a jerk, but because the others will most definitely gloat.


----------



## chaneljewel

Wow!  If only LuAnn hadn't been so stubborn and blind to Tom. She knew that he cheated multiple times but just didn't want to believe it.   There's no way I would have even considered dating him after I found out how many women he'd dated from the show!  Grosses me out!
Sonja disgusts me.  Being drunk is one thing, but publicly displaying your spread eagle pose at her age is just awful.  Makes you wonder what she's like irl when the cameras aren't rolling!  I don't even want to think about it.  
Dorinda makes me laugh.  She does get drunk and becomes very expressive but I actually think she's a good person.  I also feel that Carole comes to life with Tinsley.  She's always so boring when she's around Bethenny...like her follower.  With Tinsley, Carole laughs and becomes her own person.  
Ramona...wonder how long she can refrain from her 'natural' comments...makes me giggle to think about it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> The penthouse is in Manhattan and it was Tom's.  LuAnn owns the house in the Hamptons, but she'll need a place in Manhattan for filming the show next year.  Who knows where she'll end up.


Maybe back at Sonjas?


----------



## Mrs.Z

I rarely watch the Reunions but they will have to update this one and do some editing, we can't listen to Lu defending her marriage for hours and hours knowing now how it turns out.


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> They already did.


Darn.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

beekmanhill said:


> The penthouse is in Manhattan and it was Tom's.  LuAnn owns the house in the Hamptons, but she'll need a place in Manhattan for filming the show next year.  Who knows where she'll end up.



Back to Sonjas!


----------



## horse17

why wouldn't Lu get her own place in the city?


----------



## cafecreme15

Why was Bethenny even engaging with Dorinda at the dinner in Mexico? Dorinda had no idea what she was saying, she was so drunk.


----------



## cafecreme15

I also don't feel particularly bad for Luann in this situation. She went in to this marriage with her eyes wide open and knew what she was getting into. I do find it sad that she was so quick to dismiss the concerns her friends of many years had about Tom. And I totally believe she intentionally waited until after the reunion to announce the divorce. She never would have lived it down otherwise.


----------



## Sassys

Paps never take pics of them (except Bethenny), yet they always find them the day after a divorce announcement


----------



## DC-Cutie

She looks cute


----------



## bagnshoofetish

She made sure they got a shot of her ringless finger


----------



## kalahai

I heard she was too embarrassed to call off the wedding....


----------



## guccimamma

kalahai said:


> I heard she was too embarrassed to call off the wedding....



a divorce at 7 months is more embarrassing.  wonder if it was a legal marriage or just ceremony.

so their palm beach address is really west palm beach????  boom.


----------



## horse17

guccimamma said:


> a divorce at 7 months is more embarrassing.  wonder if it was a legal marriage or just ceremony.
> 
> so their palm beach address is really west palm beach????  boom.


I thought Toms home was in Palm beach?..no wonder Lu didnt make a big deal when Tinsley was explaining the difference between west Palm and Palm beach.....there is a huge difference....


----------



## horse17

DC-Cutie said:


> She looks cute


I thought she looked really good in Mexico too, in her swim suit and cover up....her body looked great and it was the best I've seen her look....


----------



## cdtracing

swags said:


> I watched most of this weeks episode. i thought it was awful. The drunkenness in the beginning wasn't funny. Sonja wanting to kiss these women is just gross as was the getting naked. Ramona's and Bethenny's crying in the pool was ridiculously fake. Then Bethenny's tirade at Dorinda. Bethenny started it by overreacting. They are all late to dinner all the time. I thought Dorinda was too drunk to get mad at but nope, Bethenny wakes up ready to play victim to her too. Bethenny thinks they are all jealous of her success but I am not seeing that.* I am tired of Skinnygirl. They out to call it Neuroticgirl. *
> The only one I found tolerable was Luann. I do feel bad for her, not because she is divorcing a jerk, but because the others will most definitely gloat.


 
I spit out my drink when I read this!!!

As for LuAnn, no surprise there.  She knew he was a cheating douche so she went into that marriage with her eyes wide open.  I never got the impression it was real anyway....always seemed staged & forced.  I highly doubt she will get a settlement.  The marriage didn't last a year & I don't think he's the man of means that he & LuAnn tried to make him out to be.  I have no sympathy for her.  She made her bed so to speak.  Looks like Pride went before the fall.


----------



## beekmanhill

Lu had a place in the city when she was with Jacques.  He was probably paying for it.  When they split, she gave it up.  She might not be able to afford an apartment in Manhattan along with maintaining the house in the Hamptons.  Who knows how much she received from the Count?  She got the gorgeous Hamptons house that she sold to buy her new one, pocketing about 3 million or more I think.  I just have the feeling she's being careful with money thinking of the long run ahead of her.


----------



## horse17

I wonder if Tom kept the rolex


----------



## TC1

kalahai said:


> I heard she was too embarrassed to call off the wedding....


On the show Lu's friend told Carole that she would rather just go through with the wedding and get a divorce than call it off.


----------



## baghagg

Sassys said:


> Paps never take pics of them (except Bethenny), yet they always find them the day after a divorce announcement
> 
> View attachment 3785796
> View attachment 3785797


She may have tipped off the reporters of her own whereabouts.   Put nothing past this one..


----------



## horse17

beekmanhill said:


> Lu had a place in the city when she was with Jacques.  He was probably paying for it.  When they split, she gave it up.  She might not be able to afford an apartment in Manhattan along with maintaining the house in the Hamptons.  Who knows how much she received from the Count?  She got the gorgeous Hamptons house that she sold to buy her new one, pocketing about 3 million or more I think.  I just have the feeling she's being careful with money thinking of the long run ahead of her.


I know, but the hamptons house she sold was worth a whole lot more than the one she has now...of course  there could have been a ton of debt, but hopefully she would have been ahead after the purchase of her current home...I just cant imagine she would not just get a place in the city..sooner rather than shacking up with Sonja...


----------



## cdtracing

Wonder....did he keep the Rolex & does she keep the ring???  Or is it just as fake as he is????


----------



## guccimamma

i have a strong admiration for luann.  she can drink, fall down in the bushes....get up the next morning and no worse for wear.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

guccimamma said:


> i have a strong admiration for luann.  she can drink, fall down in the bushes....get up the next morning and no worse for wear.


And laugh at herself! (This is the Luann I love)


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm guessing Luann is having a nice slice of humble pie...


----------



## hockeymama

horse17 said:


> This could be pretty far-fetched but does anyone think that Bravo actually orchestrated this whole thing?



Or maybe lu got extra $ to go thru with it?


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> I know, but the hamptons house she sold was worth a whole lot more than the one she has now...of course  there could have been a ton of debt, but hopefully she would have been ahead after the purchase of her current home...I just cant imagine she would not just get a place in the city..sooner rather than shacking up with Sonja...



http://www.newsday.com/classifieds/...eal-housewives-buys-sag-harbor-home-1.7394130
The old house finally sold for $8 mil to a developer who tore it down and built a home twice the size.  Horrible, I loved her old home.   So she made $5mil minus whatever was owed.  That's not a lot for someone her age and lifestyle and no long term income except RH.  She seems frugal to me, never wears expensive clothes, etc.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> http://www.newsday.com/classifieds/...eal-housewives-buys-sag-harbor-home-1.7394130
> The old house finally sold for $8 mil to a developer who tore it down and built a home twice the size.  Horrible, I loved her old home.   So she made $5mil minus whatever was owed.  That's not a lot for someone her age and lifestyle and no long term income except RH.  She seems frugal to me, never wears expensive clothes, etc.


she's still wearing those suede Gucci boots from season 1


----------



## rockhollow

I know all Luann's bragging was a bit much, but I still feel sad for her - she really seemed like she wanted to be married to Tom.
She's going to take quite a beating over this. 
Even though she was using his last name, hopefully that was just talk and she didn't really formally change her last name.
I'm sure they would have had a pre-nup, so separating their finances should be simple. There shouldn't be any settlement after such a short time.

And as someone else mentioned, at least it will probably secure her a place in another season of NY - I'm sure all the other ladies will have lots to say about her failed marriage.


----------



## horse17

beekmanhill said:


> http://www.newsday.com/classifieds/...eal-housewives-buys-sag-harbor-home-1.7394130
> The old house finally sold for $8 mil to a developer who tore it down and built a home twice the size.  Horrible, I loved her old home.   So she made $5mil minus whatever was owed.  That's not a lot for someone her age and lifestyle and no long term income except RH.  She seems frugal to me, never wears expensive clothes, etc.


interesting..I thought she netted much more than 5 mil...yes, after sag harbor, she needs to be smart...didn't she get a nice settlement from her ex?  the count.


----------



## sgj99

Tropigal3 said:


> I'm thinking she'll change it back to Lesseps since this marriage was so brief and that's her children's last name.  At least that's what I would do if in that situation.



since her children are grown it would be more appropriate for her to go back to her maiden name out of respect for the next Mrs. de Lesseps, IMO.  that's what my mom did since my dad had remarried.


----------



## beekmanhill

horse17 said:


> interesting..I thought she netted much more than 5 mil...yes, after sag harbor, she needs to be smart...didn't she get a nice settlement from her ex?  the count.



It was never made public.  She doesn't live a grand lifestyle, so I suspect not.


----------



## lulilu

Apparently she has already started using her deLesseps last name on social media again.

I read somewhere that when she saw next week's episode with Tom's interaction with his ex, she finally gave in and filed for divorce.  He says he misses her or something and they agree to take off the mics so they can talk privately.


----------



## Tivo

lulilu said:


> Apparently she has already started using her deLesseps last name on social media again.
> 
> I read somewhere that when she saw next week's episode with Tom's interaction with his ex, she finally gave in and filed for divorce.  He says he misses her or something and they agree to take off the mics so they can talk privately.


That is awful.


----------



## cjy

cafecreme15 said:


> Why was Bethenny even engaging with Dorinda at the dinner in Mexico? Dorinda had no idea what she was saying, she was so drunk.


I know and wondered the same thing.  Dorinda was out of it,


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> she's still wearing those suede Gucci boots from season 1


----------



## cdtracing

I wonder if LuAnn will go back to being the "Countess"......


----------



## roses5682

cdtracing said:


> I wonder if LuAnn will go back to being the "Countess"......


If she did that would be incredibly tacky imo...


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> I wonder if LuAnn will go back to being the "Countess"......


I was wondering the same thing.  I'm sure she's researching all options to have "Countess" restored.  Perhaps an annulment instead of divorce 

I like Luann, but lawd a mercy, I can't stand a woman that will stay in a effed up relationship for the sake of staying.  If your man is cheating BEFORE you even get engaged, let alone make it to the alter, it's already headed in the wrong direction and a wedding won't make it better.
She just wanted to be married.  By any means necessary!


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  I'm sure she's researching all options to have "Countess" restored.  Perhaps an annulment instead of divorce
> 
> I like Luann, but lawd a mercy, I can't stand a woman that will stay in a effed up relationship for the sake of staying.  If your man is cheating BEFORE you even get engaged, let alone make it to the alter, it's already headed in the wrong direction and a wedding won't make it better.
> She just wanted to be married.  By any means necessary!



She said she gave up the Countess title to be wife so IMO, it would be tacky as hell to go back to it since she remarried.  I don't remember if she was able to legally retain the Countess title like Diana was able to retain her titles.  I think Diana's titles were part of the divorce settlement & granted by QE2.  LuAnn is not of royal lineage so I don't know how all that works.  Plus, now days, anyone can buy a title.  Many royals are selling them off because they have huge debt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> She said she gave up the Countess title to be wife so IMO, it would be tacky as hell to go back to it since she remarried.  I don't remember if she was able to legally retain the Countess title like Diana was able to retain her titles.  I think Diana's titles were part of the divorce settlement & granted by QE2.  LuAnn is not of royal lineage so I don't know how all that works.  Plus, now days, anyone can buy a title.  Many royals are selling them off because they have huge debt.



Well this is Luann we are talking, getting the title back is just as tacky as screaming it to the rooftops (or cab drivers) like she used to!  demanding, to be called Countess...


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> Well this is Luann we are talking, getting the title back is just as tacky as screaming it to the rooftops (or cab drivers) like she used to!  demanding, to be called Countess...



Thanks for reminding me of that!!!  I had forgotten how condescending she was about how people addressed her in the beginning.  Money sure as hell couldn't buy her any class!!!!


----------



## rockhollow

and maybe they didn't really formally get married, just a ceremony with no official paperwork, so she'll be able to easily go back to her last name and call herself countess again.


----------



## chowlover2

I will never understand why she was so desperate to get married...


----------



## Tivo

chowlover2 said:


> I will never understand why she was so desperate to get married...


She's probably lonely and wants someone to grow old with. She should've stayed with Jacques.


----------



## Jayne1

cdtracing said:


> I think Diana's titles were part of the divorce settlement & granted by QE2.  LuAnn is not of royal lineage so I don't know how all that works.  Plus, now days, anyone can buy a title.  Many royals are selling them off because they have huge debt.


Yes, Diana lost the use of Her Royal Highness because she wasn't married to the Prince of Wales, but she did get Diana, Princess of Wales -- I think because her children were royalty.

I thought Lu would lose the Countess title, but maybe as others said, she can try for an annulment and that might get it back.


----------



## VickyB

beekmanhill said:


> The penthouse is in Manhattan and it was Tom's.  LuAnn owns the house in the Hamptons, but she'll need a place in Manhattan for filming the show next year.  Who knows where she'll end up.



Back at Sonja's


----------



## Materielgrrl

This.  Ramona will be next to get married for the same reasons.  There might be a lot of eligible bachelors out there, but the constant dating and switching gets tired the older you get.  The quality of the men isn't so great either.


----------



## tweegy

DiorT said:


> *Luann D'Agostino*‏Verified account @CountessLuann 3m3 minutes ago
> It's with great sadness that Tom & I agreed to divorce. We care for each other very much, hope you respect our privacy during this sad time!



Luann sweetie, think I speak for everyone when I say... duuuuhhh!!


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


> Can someone explain one thing that's baffling me???
> 
> WHAT is going on with Sonya's eyebrows??? [emoji23][emoji23]


Wait, did she say she dyed them???


----------



## VickyB

cafecreme15 said:


> Drunk Luann is the funniest and most entertaining thing that's happened all season.
> 
> Also, someone needs I remind Tinsley she is 40 and not 4. Grow up, woman. Literally crying at the dinner table and throwing a tantrum.



ITA. When she said "thazzzzzz bad" after the second fall, I was in total hysterics. 
I have to say that these 3 epis in Mexico are some of the funniest RHW epis I have ever seen. Sonja trying to drink from the margarita pitcher, when they squeezed Sonja into Bethany's bikini, Sonja double fisting a margarita and tequila, Sonja saying that she isn't drunk in the van after the tequila day, Ramona running on the beach, Bethany dancing on the lazy susan while Tinsley spins it around, Dorinda on the rope swing.......


----------



## Tropigal3

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, Diana lost the use of Her Royal Highness because she wasn't married to the Prince of Wales, but she did get Diana, Princess of Wales -- I think because her children were royalty.
> 
> I thought Lu would lose the Countess title, but maybe as others said, she can try for an annulment and that might get it back.



And there was such back lash against the royal family about Diana's title being taken away that the Queen decided to allow her to keep it.  I'm thinking that Tony Blair could have also been instrumental about suggesting that as well.  

I cannot see Lu regaining her title since she gave it up upon marrying the a-hole.  So cringe worthy to hear her tag-line now, ugh.


----------



## cdtracing

I still want to know if her ring has turned out to be fake.  Anybody out there have any dish on that????  That, to me, would be icing on the cake.


----------



## horse17

cdtracing said:


> I still want to know if her ring has turned out to be fake.  Anybody out there have any dish on that????  That, to me, would be icing on the cake.


no way..how could she not know that it was fake...?


----------



## baghagg

horse17 said:


> no way..how could she not know that it was fake...?


Maybe she purchased it herself. .


----------



## horse17

^ 
Lol!


----------



## pjhm

Did you watch the show last night that Andy is hosting about celebrity dating?-it's not on Bravo, I came in late while switching channels. Anyway, Ramona chose a nice looking man who actually liked her, and then at the postscript (end) Andy mentioned that after 3 weeks of dating she dumped him because he didn't live in her high class neighborhood. With that superficiality, she'll be lonely for quite some time...........


----------



## Prufrock613

pjhm said:


> Did you watch the show last night that Andy is hosting about celebrity dating?-it's not on Bravo, I came in late while switching channels. Anyway, Ramona chose a nice looking man who actually liked her, and then at the postscript (end) Andy mentioned that after 3 weeks of dating she dumped him because he didn't live in her high class neighborhood. With that superficiality, she'll be lonely for quite some time...........


Mona is a special snowflake.  She has very high standards, but she forgets her faults.  If was an UES woman, I'd never ever be on Andy's show.  Her adventures of dating are cringeworthy on RHNY- why make more of a spectacle of yourself?  I bet it was written into her contract for returning.


----------



## Carson123

guccimamma said:


> i have a strong admiration for luann.  she can drink, fall down in the bushes....get up the next morning and no worse for wear.



And do yoga the next am. I'm prob 15-20 years younger than her and I'd be on the couch all day after a night of drinking like that


----------



## swags

I read that Bravo is reshooting the reunion so that the show won't be out of date with Luann gushing about her love for Tom.


----------



## DC-Cutie

swags said:


> I read that Bravo is reshooting the reunion so that the show won't be out of date with Luann gushing about her love for Tom.


oh really?  Now that would be a first and IMO, it won't make for good TV, since the ladies always get their emotions out during the filming.  It's odd to go back and try to recapture their true thoughts.  The only question though, will she be forced to talk about the divorce?


----------



## cafecreme15

swags said:


> I read that Bravo is reshooting the reunion so that the show won't be out of date with Luann gushing about her love for Tom.



I believe this would be a first! Do you have a link to an article?


----------



## DC-Cutie

cafecreme15 said:


> I believe this would be a first! Do you have a link to an article?


I just found this

http://pagesix.com/2017/08/07/bravo-ticked-off-by-timing-of-luanns-divorce/

I mean it seems like a waste.  Luann could do like Ramona did and continually say 'I don't want to talk about it'.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> I just found this
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2017/08/07/bravo-ticked-off-by-timing-of-luanns-divorce/
> 
> I mean it seems like a waste.  Luann could do like Ramona did and continually say 'I don't want to talk about it'.



I'm going to call BS on Tom saying he was played & thought their life would be different.  I always thought he was on the sleazy creepy side.  I think he's as hungry for celebrity as LuAnn.  He's a manipulator & his sham marriage to LuAnn didn't pan out for him.  I also think LuAnn knew he was a douche but married him anyway.


----------



## DC-Cutie

an interesting quote from the article 


> “Bravo just ruins marriages,” said my source.



nah it's not Bravo, the marriages were already in shambles, being on reality TV just speeds up the inevitable  (I think Camille's was the quickest and messiest since it was going down right before our very eyes)


----------



## swags

Thanks for posting the page 6 link, that is where I read it this morning, it was in my yahoo feed.

I also call bs on Tom saying he was played. He was in that season 1 footage hitting on Ramona and her friends.


----------



## guccimamma

luann is going to be fine. she's tough. she may have moments of delusion, but she will come back from it.


----------



## Tropigal3

Whoa that would be a lot of money to reshoot the whole thing.  Perhaps they will reshoot portions and do some creative editing.  Tom just continues to be an a-hole.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

guccimamma said:


> luann is going to be fine. she's tough. she may have moments of delusion, but she will come back from it.



Sure is - already posting pics on her IG after asking for some "privacy" - she is now on vacation in the Swiss Alps and is #happiness


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maybe Andy will do a sit down interview that will air after the reunion. Like he did with Kim after rehab


----------



## Aimee3

Luann is back to being de Lessups on social media. Not sure if the countess title is back though.


----------



## swags

I say let her keep the title. I remembered season 1, Jill Zarin stating that the Countesses kids had lice.


----------



## meluvs2shop

The title alone would have me never remarry especially to the likes of Tom.


----------



## Longchamp

Kids get head lice easily. Not a reflection of poor hygiene if that's what Jill was insinuating.    If one kid brings it to the class; many are exposed.   Also beware. I've treated many who get it from headrests on planes and theater seats.


----------



## swags

Longchamp said:


> Kids get head lice easily. Not a reflection of poor hygiene if that's what Jill was insinuating.    If one kid brings it to the class; many are exposed.   Also beware. I've treated many who get it from headrests on planes and theater seats.


It was just one of those things, anyone can get it, Jill just liked saying the Countesses kids had it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Longchamp said:


> Kids get head lice easily. Not a reflection of poor hygiene if that's what Jill was insinuating.    If one kid brings it to the class; many are exposed.   Also beware. I've treated many who get it from headrests on planes and theater seats.


OMG really?!!?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

http://www.realitytea.com/2017/08/08/court-bethenny-frankel-jason-hoppy-stalking-charges/

When you marry for a spinoff, you… um, well the drama never ends! That is certainly the case with *Bethenny Frankel* and her ex* Jason Hoppy* who are currently in court battling over stalking and harassment charges!

The drama began after their FOUR-YEAR divorce finally wrapped up. *Bethenny* reported that *Jason* was consistently sending her a barrage of nasty texts, FaceTime calls and emails. After Jason publicly confronted her, the *Real Housewives Of New York* star called the police and had him arrested for stalking and harassment. Further charges followed when he still didn’t stop.

Yesterday *Jason* was back in court where he decided against accepting a proposed plea deal. Remember when we thought Jason was the normal one? Now it’s more of a case two wrongs don’t make a skinnygirl right! 

*Jason* previously filed a motion to dismiss the charges, but was denied. In exchange the judge offered to seal his record if he agreed to a one-year restraining order and complied with appropriate behavior towards his ex, however Jason refused that deal and instead is choosing to fight it out in court. This is the second time Jason has rejected a plea deal. Oh bother…

RELATED – *Bethenny Sues Former Attorney Over Disaster Divorce!*

According to the New York Daily News prosecutors have left the deal on the table until the scheduled September 27th court date and *Jason* will have until then to decide. Jason’s attorney says his client “has not yet made a determination.” He continues to maintain his innocence despite witness and police collaboration with *Bethenny’s* account that Jason accosted her outside *Bryn’s* school and attempted to start an argument with her over a cease & desist letter sent by Bethenny’s then-boyfriend *Dennis.*

RELATED – *Bethenny Isn’t Ready To Tie The Knot Anytime Soon!*

Following the incident *Bethenny* was issued a temporary restraining order. *Jason* has argued his issues with Bethenny are in relation to their daughter, and her attempts to keep *Bryn* at a distance. (They share 50/50 custody… although who knows how this latest incident could affect that).

A source tells People that *Bethenny* hopes the restraining order will remain in place and has felt “so free and joyous” since *Jason* has been mandated to stay away. “You can see it on the show. She has been lighter and happier,” adds the insider.

Another source reveals that we’ll see a “very emotional” *Bethenny* when she discusses the situation at the reunion and reveals the truth of just how terrible things have been with *Jason*. “The rest of the cast was stunned. Even people in the control room were crying when she was talking.”

A gag order prevented *Bethenny* from talking about *Jason *while her divorce was ongoing. Ugh – this situation is such a mess. Poor *Bryn*. Will these two PLEASE just get it together!? Bethenny: stay out of the press and public with divorce and Jason drama; Jason: get over your divorce and leave Bethenny the f–k alone unless you can behave like an adult. Otherwise they’re gonna find themselves the next *Simon* and *Tamra*…


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lord have mercy, Jason!  get it together.  For the sake of the child


----------



## needloub

Bethenny has been "lighter and happier on the show."  Who are they kidding?  She is the most uptight person thinking everyone is jealous of her success.  I am all for her and her success, especially as a woman, but there is no need to remind everyone ALL THE TIME.  Can she just be?


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> The title alone would have me never remarry especially to the likes of Tom.



But no one cares about a title in the USA (they year is 2017 not 1917) and we surely could care less in NYC. No one in NYC is put on any pedestal for a title.


----------



## Sassys

Jason is going to blow his settlement on lawyer fees


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> Bethenny has been "lighter and happier on the show."  Who are they kidding?  She is the most uptight person thinking everyone is jealous of her success.  I am all for her and her success, especially as a woman, but there is no need to remind everyone ALL THE TIME.  Can she just be?


nope she can't.  Ramona (crazy as she can be) told her, you won't ever be happy.  Bethenny, IMO, covers up A LOT of pain, with her "I'm telling it like it is" persona she tries to push off on everyone.  She can dish it, but then cries a mess when it's dished back.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> nope she can't.  Ramona (crazy as she can be) told her, you won't ever be happy.  Bethenny, IMO, covers up A LOT of pain, with her "I'm telling it like it is" persona she tries to push off on everyone.  She can dish it, but then cries a mess when it's dished back.



I was mad that Dorinda apologized for what she said to Bethenny...she was telling the truth.  Wish she wasn't so drunk to articulate it better.  Why do these women allow Bethenny to talk to them like that?


----------



## JNH14

Bethenny will always be a biotch-it's who she is and continues to show herself to be...sure wouldn't want her as a "friend"!


----------



## DC-Cutie

JNH14 said:


> Bethenny will always be a biotch-it's who she is and continues to show herself to be...sure wouldn't want her as a "friend"!


me either.  I noticed she's been snippy with Carol a few times this season


----------



## DC-Cutie

needloub said:


> I was mad that Dorinda apologized for what she said to Bethenny...she was telling the truth.  Wish she wasn't so drunk to articulate it better.  Why do these women allow Bethenny to talk to them like that?


I keep asking myself the same thing.  It's like production is in their ear telling them to apologize.  Dorinda, except when she's drinking, is the most rational one of them all when it comes to expressing herself.


----------



## Longchamp

purseinsanity said:


> OMG really?!!?


It took me awhile to figure out where the travelling pharmacy rep got it until there was another one like her to follow.  The only thing they had in common was air travel, didn't know each other.  Then after I researched it, I went ....oh yucky. 
My ex DH used to laugh at me how I protect my head from touching the airplane headrest.  Guess that's why he's my ex DH.     (JK, Ex DH)


----------



## guccimamma

i couldn't really understand all the hugging and crying between bethany and ramona in the pool when bethany was naked.

i guess i'm different with my friends.


----------



## Swanky

I think being tipsy contributed to that!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


> But no one cares about a title in the USA (they year is 2017 not 1917) and we surely could care less in NYC. No one in NYC is put on any pedestal for a title.


It was a silly little joke from me. Not that serious.


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> I keep asking myself the same thing.  It's like production is in their ear telling them to apologize.  Dorinda, except when she's drinking, is the most rational one of them all when it comes to expressing herself.



I agree!  I want someone to tell her that it is not ok to talk to people like that, even with all that success!


----------



## tweegy

Swanky said:


> I think being tipsy contributed to that!


lol more like plastered


----------



## swags

I'm rewatching last weeks.  I'm over Bethnney antagonizing everyone. I also don't get why everyone has to apologize to her. It would be nice if a couple of them teamed up against her.


----------



## caitlin1214

I love Tinsley's notepad with her name on it! I love little personalized things like that. (I have a key chain with the letter of my last name on it.)

This is the closest thing I saw to Tinsley's:

http://www.personalizationmall.com/...-Classic-Monogram-i37106.item?productid=13765


----------



## horse17

I think Carole looked great at the party...I liked her pants/leather jacket....


----------



## baghagg

Lots of VERY obvious, staged and VERY strange conversations on tonight's episode. ..


----------



## Mrs.Z

Is there a Housewives style thread? If not, we need one. I love Tinsley's big chunky gold bracelets.  Actually I think she is adorable despite her clothing being a bit too girly for her age.  

At one point Luann said something like .... I made this happen, I made this work and look, I'm happy. I thought oh geez, great mindset for entering into a marriage, kind of explains everything.


----------



## Wamgurl

Did anyone notice at the end of the finale show when they did the 'freeze frame' and caption for Lou that it was of Tom leering at Carole's chest??? I had to rewind it 3 times.  What a weirdo.  Bravo is definitely capitalizing on that train wreck.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wamgurl said:


> Did anyone notice at the end of the finale show when they did the 'freeze frame' and caption for Lou that it was of Tom leering at Carole's chest??? I had to rewind it 3 times.  What a weirdo.  Bravo is definitely capitalizing on that train wreck.


Bravo is so shady!  lol


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> Is there a Housewives style thread? If not, we need one. I love Tinsley's big chunky gold bracelets.  Actually I think she is adorable despite her clothing being a bit too girly for her age.
> 
> At one point Luann said something like .... I made this happen, I made this work and look, I'm happy. I thought oh geez, great mindset for entering into a marriage, kind of explains everything.



I agree that her style is cute but juvenile. It's also pretty predictable. I was browsing online at Bloomingdales yesterday and came across a black a-line sweater dress with white contrast cuffs and neck and my first thought was "omg this is so Tinsley!"


----------



## Baglady41

Sassys said:


> But no one cares about a title in the USA (they year is 2017 not 1917) and we surely could care less in NYC. No one in NYC is put on any pedestal for a title.


I have to disagree with you. I think there are some people, even in NYC who would care about someone being a Countess.


----------



## horse17

Swanky said:


> I think being tipsy contributed to that!


Still wouldn't !  Lol


----------



## horse17

I know everyone is different in what they find attractive........but Sonjas  boyfriend???..wth?


----------



## TC1

Tom wanting to "de-mic" when he talked to Missy. Gross, he's so gross. Lu constantly trying to keep tabs on him with her head on a swivel.


----------



## horse17

TC1 said:


> Tom wanting to "de-mic" when he talked to Missy. Gross, he's so gross. Lu constantly trying to keep tabs on him with her head on a swivel.


Yup. It was painful to watch last night knowing what we know now. . Actually it's always been a little painful LOL


----------



## RueMonge

baghagg said:


> Lots of VERY obvious, staged and VERY strange conversations on tonight's episode. ..



Yes, trying to tie the season up with a bow.

Another episode I enjoyed though. Generally getting along and having fun. 

Except Sonja's boyfriend and the situations...ack.  She's mad at Tinsley, but then she hears the toast and gets her real gift and it's all great. Sigh.


----------



## TC1

Sonja and Ramona were plastered at the end. Sonja getting the flowers stuffed in her hair, cake stuffed in her face..Bergdorf gift card up her dress...not a great look.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LuAnn's son is hot!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Of all the dumb reasons to have a party in housewives history, this "thank you" party Tinsley threw for Sonja takes the cake.


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> Sonja and Ramona were plastered at the end. Sonja getting the flowers stuffed in her hair, cake stuffed in her face..Bergdorf gift card up her dress...not a great look.


 well Sonja has never been the demure flower of class so in not surprised... but it's funny how she was shady and snarky to tinsley until the gift lol 



cafecreme15 said:


> Of all the dumb reasons to have a party in housewives history, this "thank you" party Tinsley threw for Sonja takes the cake.


Well after hearing all season Sonja harping on 
Tinsley for being ungrateful and bad talking her everywhere that party was more of a 'thank you now you can shut the hell up' party


----------



## tweegy

Tom is such a creep... hopefully this would have taught Luann and she grew from this.. she knew going it stuff was off and folks warned her... but she wanted to one up everyone soo bad... even when she said how she made it happen and than whole bit it was so to prove everyone wrong... rather than dump the loser and screw what ppl think and find a proper guy...


----------



## cafecreme15

tweegy said:


> well Sonja has never been the demure flower of class so in not surprised... but it's funny how she was shady and nearly to tinsley until the gift lol
> 
> 
> Well after hearing all season Sonja harping on
> Tinsley for being ungrateful and bad talking her everywhere that party was more of a 'thank you now you can shut the hell up' party



HA! And you're so right that Sonja was such a cold fish until she saw that $5k gift card to Bergdorfs LOL


----------



## guccimamma

Swanky said:


> I think being tipsy contributed to that!



i don't think there is an amount of tequila made that would have me naked in a pool in front of cameras/camera crew hugging and crying to anyone,  even my lifelong friends....they'd probably slap me and give me a robe.

falling in the bushes, no problem...but the nude crying and hugging...definitley not.


----------



## Swanky

ITA!  But I get that I might not be like others, so I was just thinking of explanations  lol


----------



## bagnshoofetish

guccimamma said:


> i don't think there is an amount of tequila made that would have me naked in a pool in front of cameras/camera crew hugging and crying to anyone,  even my lifelong friends....they'd probably slap me and give me a robe.
> 
> falling in the bushes, no problem...but the nude crying and hugging...definitley not.



Tequila makes me take my clothes off.  And jump into pools.  Been there and have done exactly that, with my friends.  Not proud of it.  It's one of the many reasons I don't drink anymore! [emoji12]


----------



## caitlin1214

bagnshoofetish said:


> Tequila makes me take my clothes off.  And jump into pools.  Been there and have done exactly that, with my friends.  Not proud of it.  It's one of the many reasons I don't drink anymore! [emoji12]





guccimamma said:


> i don't think there is an amount of tequila made that would have me naked in a pool in front of cameras/camera crew hugging and crying to anyone,  even my lifelong friends....they'd probably slap me and give me a robe.
> 
> falling in the bushes, no problem...but the nude crying and hugging...definitley not.



When I drink, I always like to keep my wits about me, so when I feel my head getting spinny, I know it's time to either cut myself off, or slow down. 

(Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off is a good song! I got into listening to country music last year. I don't know why I didn't do it sooner - it's just rock music with twangy accents.)


----------



## tweegy

bagnshoofetish said:


> Tequila makes me take my clothes off.  And jump into pools.  Been there and have done exactly that, with my friends.  Not proud of it.  It's one of the many reasons I don't drink anymore! [emoji12]



Blame it on the al-al-ah-ah alcohol! [emoji23]


----------



## Megs

I do wonder what Bravo will do with the reunion, because playing a reunion where Lu keeps saying how great her marriage is and how in love she is will be SO weird to watch. Every viewer knows it's not the case and it will be so weird. If Lu wants to get a nice bit of money right now, she should negotiate with Bravo to do an exclusive on her divorce that can play right around reunion time.


----------



## Mrs.Z

They have to be reworking the whole reunion show right now.  I think Ramona had pics of Tom kissing someone else so I bet they include all of that. Andy loves a circus!


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> Andy loves a circus!



Lol ... circus sells


----------



## tweegy

Megs said:


> I do wonder what Bravo will do with the reunion, because playing a reunion where Lu keeps saying how great her marriage is and how in love she is will be SO weird to watch. Every viewer knows it's not the case and it will be so weird. If Lu wants to get a nice bit of money right now, she should negotiate with Bravo to do an exclusive on her divorce that can play right around reunion time.



Or they could let it run and the shade will be just too much...


----------



## millivanilli

DC-Cutie said:


> me either.  I noticed she's been snippy with Carol a few times this season


Carol took place int that season? Amazing, didn't realize her.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Just read somewhere that Carol and Adam broke up ... not that this is very shocking


----------



## lulilu

Mrs.Z said:


> Just read somewhere that Carol and Adam broke up ... not that this is very shocking



I thought she seemed to be trying too hard to say how things didn't change when he moved out and how they each needed separate places.


----------



## guccimamma

Mrs.Z said:


> Just read somewhere that Carol and Adam broke up ... not that this is very shocking



he had all the airtime he was going to get out of it,  time to move on with his life....what's he going to do, sit around with carol and her cats...and hang out with women who are his mom's age?


----------



## millivanilli

guccimamma said:


> he had all the airtime he was going to get out of it,  time to move on with his life....what's he going to do, sit around with carol and her cats...and hang out with women who are his mom's age?


YES and: am I the only person who cringes seeing that couch?


----------



## tweegy

millivanilli said:


> YES and: am I the only person who cringes seeing that couch?



Nope I was very puzzled when I first saw it. Sentimental or not she could have reupholstered the thing


----------



## cafecreme15

guccimamma said:


> he had all the airtime he was going to get out of it,  time to move on with his life....what's he going to do, sit around with carol and her cats...and hang out with women who are his mom's age?



Totally agree with this. Adam has said on the show in the past that he eventually wants marriage and children. Carole has said she wants neither of these things. They should've parted ways long ago so he could find someone he is compatible with in the long term.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Sonja and Ramona were plastered at the end. Sonja getting the flowers stuffed in her hair, cake stuffed in her face..Bergdorf gift card up her dress...not a great look.


I pity the Bergdof SA that has to touch that card


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd love a Bergdorf's gift card for that much, too, but I wouldn't stick it up my dress! (I'd probably kiss it a couple of times, though.)


----------



## millivanilli

Oh I am just watching the episode and see Carol pointin out how much stronger the relationsship is now after Adam moved out. Knowing that they broke up in the meantime I really felt a " OMG and I wish that would have worked out" feeling.

I am feeling sorry, I wished that moving out and living seperate lives (lifes... still fighting with that V and F thing in English) would have worked- and she says it with so much confidence


----------



## TC1

Tinsley posted a pic with her bf yesterday..so I guess they're still together.


----------



## cafecreme15

TC1 said:


> Tinsley posted a pic with her bf yesterday..so I guess they're still together.



I think Scott is good for Tinsley. It seems like he is a mature, stable adult.


----------



## guccimamma

millivanilli said:


> Oh I am just watching the episode and see Carol pointin out how much stronger the relationsship is now after Adam moved out. Knowing that they broke up in the meantime I really felt a " OMG and I wish that would have worked out" feeling.
> 
> I am feeling sorry, I wished that moving out and living seperate lives (lifes... still fighting with that V and F thing in English) would have worked- and she says it with so much confidence



never let them know you are leaving, until you are gone.


----------



## tweegy

cafecreme15 said:


> I think Scott is good for Tinsley. It seems like he is a mature, stable adult.


LOL you describe him like she got a parent and not a partner...


----------



## cafecreme15

tweegy said:


> LOL you describe him like she got a parent and not a partner...



If she behaves in real life like she does on the show by whining, crying, and throwing tantrums when people aren't listening to her, then that is exactly the kind of partner she needs!


----------



## RueMonge

cafecreme15 said:


> If she behaves in real life like she does on the show by whining, crying, and throwing tantrums when people aren't listening to her, then that is exactly the kind of partner she needs!


Her blogs on the bravo page are kind of telling, I think.  She generally is apologizing for her behavior or explaining it. She seems very concerned about how things appear and in wanting to do the proper thing. It can be exhausting to live that way. I hope things get better for her.


----------



## cafecreme15

RueMonge said:


> Her blogs on the bravo page are kind of telling, I think.  She generally is apologizing for her behavior or explaining it. She seems very concerned about how things appear and in wanting to do the proper thing. It can be exhausting to live that way. I hope things get better for her.


Yes, me too. A lot of the behavior probably has to do with her being insecure and anxious about re-entering the NY social scene.


----------



## caitlin1214

millivanilli said:


> Oh I am just watching the episode and see Carol pointin out how much stronger the relationsship is now after Adam moved out. Knowing that they broke up in the meantime I really felt a " OMG and I wish that would have worked out" feeling.
> 
> I am feeling sorry, I wished that moving out and living seperate lives (lifes... still fighting with that V and F thing in English) would have worked- and she says it with so much confidence


I saw something in the Huffington Post recently about couples whose relationships were stronger because they had separate beds/bedrooms. 

The difference between those couples and Carole and Adam was that the couples featured (I would hope) had a conversation about what they wanted out of life and went into the marriage on the same page. 

Carole and Adam wanted different things, so for them, living apart wasn't strengthening their relationship. That was step one of (what turned out to be) an inevitable breakup.


----------



## TC1

Carole seems like a cool chick and I'm sure Adam hanging around her opened some doors and introduced him to some people he wouldn't otherwise have met socially. They both knew they weren't life partners but seemed to enjoy each others company. Win-Win.


----------



## meluvs2shop

We all need to have a search party in search of Tinsley's nose!


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> We all need to have a search party in search of Tinsley's nose!


It is very skinny, isn't it.  lol


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Saw the first part of the reunion - some random thoughts  -

Caole finally chose a nice dress for a change.  If she's back next year I wonder if her "storyline" will be training for NYC marathon.

Genuinely felt sorry Lu.  She was trying to put on a brave face.  (I know she's a big girl, and there were many red flags) but I still think she wanted this marriage to work.  She said she would leave Tom if he cheated. Interesting that they are now separated.  So makes you wonder.

Wish Andy would get more control of the conversations - most of the time they yell over each other and you can't understand a thing they are saying - I simply tune out.


----------



## tweegy

Saw this blind item and thought of Sonja:

_Here’s an interesting little surprise about a Real Housewife.

This Real Housewife has been active on her show for more than one season. She spends a lot of time on the show ruminating about her relationships with men.

It’s an act. She is not interested in men at all. However, to be on Real Housewives, she had to be willing to talk about her men and other people’s men and creates drama around it, so she plays the game. Not sure if Andy Cohen knows this. She will never get fake-married like some people, but she will do fake-dating.  She actually has a very nice girlfriend named [redacted] who, of course, will never be on the show._


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Saw this blind item and thought of Sonja:
> 
> _Here’s an interesting little surprise about a Real Housewife.
> 
> This Real Housewife has been active on her show for more than one season. She spends a lot of time on the show ruminating about her relationships with men.
> 
> It’s an act. She is not interested in men at all. However, to be on Real Housewives, she had to be willing to talk about her men and other people’s men and creates drama around it, so she plays the game. Not sure if Andy Cohen knows this. She will never get fake-married like some people, but she will do fake-dating.  She actually has a very nice girlfriend named [redacted] who, of course, will never be on the show._


listen, Ramona has always seemed like a free spirit type.  I could totally see this being her.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> listen, Ramona has always seemed like a free spirit type.  I could totally see this being her.


I was just going to say the same thing...


----------



## chowlover2

I can actually see Ramona and Sonja together. It's odd how they always need to room together. Both are free spirits...


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> I can actually see Ramona and Sonja together. It's odd how they always need to room together. Both are free spirits...



I don't think its Ramona. To much of a prude. I always said, Ramona pretends to be with men and having all this fun with them, but almost had a heart attack when Alex posed naked and when Bethenny was talking to her about having sex after giving birth (she turned three shades of red and started to hyperventilate ). She can't handle being gay and would be to scared at what others thought about it/her.


----------



## JNH14

Sassys said:


> I don't think its Ramona. To much of a prude. I always said, Ramona pretends to be with men and having all this fun with them, but almost had a heart attack when Alex posed naked and when Bethenny was talking to her about having sex after giving birth (she turned three shades of red and started to hyperventilate ). She can't handle being gay and would be to scared at what others thought about it/her.



WHAT?????


----------



## baghagg

It may not be NY...  Maybe Atlanta or OC or BH

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> listen, Ramona has always seemed like a free spirit type.  I could totally see this being her.


I actually think Ramona isn't as free as she implies on the show. Even Sonja mentioned that on the show. She 'dates' guys but doesnt really sleep with them. I agree with Sassys. I think Ramona is more old fashioned..

I still think Sonja..


----------



## cafecreme15

I agree with above comments about Tinsley's nose. It looks unnaturally thin. Do you think she's had work done since the show?


----------



## DC-Cutie

the way Sonja was on EVERYBODY, she's in the running too!  I mean she threw them legs spread eagle too quick!  lol


----------



## chowlover2

Sonja was a  downright horndog in Mexico with several of the ladies. It would not surprise me at all.


----------



## rockhollow

Well Luann took quite a beating, and it's only the first of 3 shows. It seemed like they could hardly talk about anything else and then bring it right back to Luann and Tom.
Luann looked  quite tired and overwhelmed, it was obvious that the marriage was already at breaking point and she was just trying to keep a front up.
The ladies would have been ruthless if she had already admitted the marriage was over.
I know she brought this on herself, and everyone was correct about Tom, but  it was just like kicking a downed dog - cruel.

Ramona's face was looking good, but her hair was not. Way too many extensions or hair pieces, it just looked heavy and un-natural.
I didn't believe her with this 'I've got to change my ways. She saw just how horrible and condescending she was, and I image lots of negative comments about her, and was trying to do damage control.
The make-up between her and Bethenny must not have lasted long, Bethenny was going hard at her throughout the whole hour.
And it doesn't look like Dorinda was happy with her either.

As always, loved Dorinda - I hope next week she goes a bit for Bethenny.


----------



## Longchamp

The blind item.  Wouldn't the show be more interesting and fun if this person revealed that they are bi or gay? Why would they need to hide it?
Or is it just that gay men are more accepted on these shows than gay women?


----------



## Sassys

baghagg said:


> It may not be NY...  Maybe Atlanta or OC or BH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Well it can't be BH, because all those women are married (blind item says they don't want a fake marriage , which means the person is single). Everyone spills the tea on the ATL women and nothing is secret with that cast lol. I don't watch OC, so have no idea about those ladies. Is there anyone on OC that is a serial dater?


----------



## cafecreme15

rockhollow said:


> Well Luann took quite a beating, and it's only the first of 3 shows. It seemed like they could hardly talk about anything else and then bring it right back to Luann and Tom.
> Luann looked  quite tired and overwhelmed, it was obvious that the marriage was already at breaking point and she was just trying to keep a front up.
> The ladies would have been ruthless if she had already admitted the marriage was over.
> I know she brought this on herself, and everyone was correct about Tom, but  it was just like kicking a downed dog - cruel.
> 
> Ramona's face was looking good, but her hair was not. Way too many extensions or hair pieces, it just looked heavy and un-natural.
> I didn't believe her with this 'I've got to change my ways. She saw just how horrible and condescending she was, and I image lots of negative comments about her, and was trying to do damage control.
> The make-up between her and Bethenny must not have lasted long, Bethenny was going hard at her throughout the whole hour.
> And it doesn't look like Dorinda was happy with her either.
> 
> As always, loved Dorinda - I hope next week she goes a bit for Bethenny.
> 
> View attachment 3798302



Omg I'm so happy this gif exists


----------



## baghagg

Sassys said:


> Well it can't be BH, because all those women are married (blind item says they don't want a fake marriage , which means the person is single). Everyone spills the tea on the ATL women and nothing is secret with that cast lol. I don't watch OC, so have no idea about those ladies. Is there anyone on OC that is a serial dater?


No,  there's only one who is divorced and dating on OC,  but she's not exactly a serial dater.   I wouldn't rule out Atlanta,  though. .  Also,  sometimes those blind items try to throw you off,  so it may not necessarily be someone current.   Does anyone here know where the blind item appeared, by any chance? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## baghagg

tweegy said:


> I actually think Ramona isn't as free as she implies on the show. Even Sonja mentioned that on the show. She 'dates' guys but doesnt really sleep with them. I agree with Sassys. I think Ramona is more old fashioned..
> 
> I still think Sonja..


What if it's Carole? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chaneljewel

baghagg said:


> What if it's Carole?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


I can totally see Carole with other women.    Ramona, no as she is set in her ways.   SOnya, definitely as look at her in Mexico.  
Poor Lu.  I know know it's her own fault but I still feel badly for her as she really really really wanted love.   She's  an older Tinsley...a different kind of person but one who craves love and a lasting relationship.  Too bad Lu was blinded by Tom's "love".


----------



## beekmanhill

I really felt sorry for Lu.  They all came down so hard on her.  She looked tired and worn out.


----------



## millivanilli

Just watching the reunion - I'm always back as living in Europe means waiting for amazon to unlock the episodes and was wondering:

did I hear that right, Ramona saying that she was abused and now runs in a sort of a filtering box through the world and the other ladies shut her down with " come on you are 60 now"? How... uncool was that?


----------



## millivanilli

Sassys said:


> Well it can't be BH, because all those women are married (blind item says they don't want a fake marriage , which means the person is single). Everyone spills the tea on the ATL women and nothing is secret with that cast lol. I don't watch OC, so have no idea about those ladies. Is there anyone on OC that is a serial dater?



erm... let me think. We have Vicky who has children and was married but  was a serial dater, but is now in a relationsship, so, perhaps.

Then we have the fitnesslady who is married - so no
Then we have Mrs I build my house who isn't on air any more - so no too
Then we have the married fresh bother- so no
Then we have the two new hw who are married too, so no
Then we have the yelling lady who is married too, so no
And then we have the cursing lady who is married too, so no too.


----------



## millivanilli

I'm voting for Sonia too


----------



## Dmurphy1

tweegy said:


> Saw this blind item and thought of Sonja:
> 
> _Here’s an interesting little surprise about a Real Housewife.
> 
> This Real Housewife has been active on her show for more than one season. She spends a lot of time on the show ruminating about her relationships with men.
> 
> It’s an act. She is not interested in men at all. However, to be on Real Housewives, she had to be willing to talk about her men and other people’s men and creates drama around it, so she plays the game. Not sure if Andy Cohen knows this. She will never get fake-married like some people, but she will do fake-dating.  She actually has a very nice girlfriend named [redacted] who, of course, will never be on the show._


Wow, this is interesting on so many levels !! I find it disheartening that Andy, who is openly gay, would go along with this cover up. I don't see why they would find a need to do this anyway ?? But it is interesting and driving me crazy !! I get the Sonja thing but with her supposedly dating Tom pre-Lou, well the whole show would be a complete sham hmmmm.....I watch all of the RH shows, even Auckland which is beyond horrible, NY is still my favorite though !!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow, this is interesting on so many levels !! I find it disheartening that Andy, who is openly gay, would go along with this cover up. I don't see why they would find a need to do this anyway ?? But it is interesting and driving me crazy !! I get the Sonja thing but with her supposedly dating Tom pre-Lou, well the whole show would be a complete sham hmmmm.....I watch all of the RH shows, even Auckland which is beyond horrible, NY is still my favorite though !!


Where are you reading that Andy would go along with it?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I have to admit on the reunion I found it a bit rich that Bethhenny was ripping into Ramona about how she treats the "help", while the criticism is valid, its not like Bethenny sets much of an example - can't help but remembering last season her driver having to carry around her bloody pillow.


----------



## Dmurphy1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I have to admit on the reunion I found it a bit rich that Bethhenny was ripping into Ramona about how she treats the "help", while the criticism is valid, its not like Bethenny sets much of an example - can't help but remembering last season her driver having to carry around her bloody pillow.


No, I'm just saying it's hard to believe he wouldn't know, but who's to say I guess.  I love Andy so I guess I'll give him the benefit of the doubt !!


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I have to admit on the reunion I found it a bit rich that Bethhenny was ripping into Ramona about how she treats the "help", while the criticism is valid, its not like Bethenny sets much of an example - can't help but remembering last season her driver having to carry around her bloody pillow.



Yeah, I've heard her treat her young staff badly too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> I have to admit on the reunion I found it a bit rich that Bethhenny was ripping into Ramona about how she treats the "help", while the criticism is valid, its not like Bethenny sets much of an example - can't help but remembering last season her driver having to carry around her bloody pillow.


what she tries to rip others about doesn't apply to Bethenny...


----------



## WillstarveforLV

DC-Cutie said:


> what she tries to rip others about doesn't apply to Bethenny...



Exactly. #narcissistic


----------



## Jayne1

baghagg said:


> What if it's Carole?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


Hey, that's good.  

I got a non-sexual vibe from Adam and thought that was what was keeping them together, so maybe Carole is not into guys... 

It would be nice to see a gay woman on the show.  Why not.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sorry, I'm lost. Why are people reading into the blind item that one of the ladies is gay?


----------



## Jayne1

Finally watched the reunion.

I don't care what the reason, I wish they would stop ganging up on Lu.

I'll be happy to never see or hear about that Missy chick again. She bought teeth too large for her mouth and her big smile is scary.

I wonder if Dorinda was an asset to her husband when they travelled for business. Seems she can get a bit crass.


----------



## swags

Boring reunion. Its outdated anyway, listening to Lu defend Tom while everyone else thinks its fine to trash talk him. I guess I find Carole the most likable this year.


----------



## Tropigal3

"She spends time on the show ruminating about her men"  the only one on NY who does that is Sonya.


----------



## baghagg

Tropigal3 said:


> "She spends time on the show ruminating about her men"  the only one on NY who does that is Sonya.


The blind item never mentions NY, though. ..

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

Ramona Singer is single again.

A source close to the “Real Housewives of New York City” star says that she is no longer dating Steven Gerber — and she’s not too upset about it.

“Things happen for a reason,” the insider said.

Singer, 60, and Gerber were most recently spotted together this weekend at a charity event in the Hamptons where Michael Bolton performed. The two had been seen at a handful of other Hamptons benefits and parties over the summer.

Ramona and ex-husband Mario Singer finalized their divorce last fall, two years after they first split up following Mario’s cheating.

During the “Real Housewives” reunion that aired last Wednesday, Singer said she was dating someone and that the relationship was going well.

http://pagesix.com/2017/08/21/ramona-singer-is-back-on-the-market/


----------



## lulilu

Why do older women think that giant breasts make them look anything but fat.


----------



## Tivo

lulilu said:


> Why do older women think that giant breasts make them look anything but fat.


They probably understand men better at that age. So maybe they know men like big boobs., lol


----------



## lulilu

Tivo said:


> They probably understand men better at that age. So maybe they know men like big boobs., lol


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bethenny is supposedly back with Dennis Sheilds.
http://www.realitytea.com/2017/08/22/bethenny-frankel-back-together-dennis-shields/
Some speculation that they never really broke up, but just secretly dated so Bethenny wouldn't have to answer awkward questions on the show - which I kind of believe


----------



## beekmanhill

This is the same Bethenny who called his daughter on the reunion?   I don't think she is capable of keeping anything on the down low.

She's probably already posted two bikini shots of herself on IG today.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> This is the same Bethenny who called his daughter on the reunion?   I don't think she is capable of keeping anything on the down low.


I just don't think that was his daughter.  But maybe after the blowback, they decided to keep quiet.  I also don't know if his divorce fianlized - maybe it is now and that's another reason.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> I just don't think that was his daughter.  But maybe after the blowback, they decided to keep quiet.  I also don't know if his divorce fianlized - maybe it is now and that's another reason.


I really feel like it was his daughter.  Because I don't know how most people would feel knowing someone else is being used to validate their father's relationship on a reality show.  I just think that the mother (who Bethenny claimed is/was a friend from HS) would have come out and said something.


----------



## sandc

Didn't someone say in the reunion that it was the first time that everyone on the couch was in a relationship? So at that time, B was with someone.


----------



## TC1

sandc said:


> Didn't someone say in the reunion that it was the first time that everyone on the couch was in a relationship? So at that time, B was with someone.


Bethenny was the one that said it.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

beekmanhill said:


> This is the same Bethenny who called his daughter on the reunion?   I don't think she is capable of keeping anything on the down low.
> 
> *She's probably already posted two bikini shots of herself on IG today*.


I know - right?!


----------



## Jayne1

Watching part 2 of the reunion and they're going after Beth's ex.

I just want to hear his side. There are always 2 sides to a story and he isn't telling his. Unless he is insane and he has no side.

Does anyone think B never says a bad word about him to the daughter?  Cant be easy to be so serene as she says.


----------



## horse17

Jayne1 said:


> Watching part 2 of the reunion and they're going after Beth's ex.
> 
> I just want to hear his side. There are always 2 sides to a story and he isn't telling his. Unless he is insane and he has no side.
> 
> Does anyone think B never says a bad word about him to the daughter?  Cant be easy to be so serene as she says.


She tells the whole world about the details of their divorce, slamming him whenever possible.. why would she say anything to her daughter?...smh


----------



## Longchamp

Have soft spot for women divorcing... but can't muster up any sympathy for Bethenny.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^I don't know why but I feel the same. I'm a pretty empathic person and yet felt nothing when she was upset. Plus she's always so cutting. I know Ramona makes things about her at inappropriate times but B was speaking honestly about her torment yet found the energy to cut Ramona. I don't know why but that seemed so off to me.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bethenny had to get her jab in at LuAnn too about the apartment.  "It's a one bedroom apartment."   Kick her when she's down, Bethenny.
And Bethenny answered the question about the divorce with a money answer. "Its already cost me $3 million," while seemingly oblivious to the fact that her daughter is affected; it is impossible that Bryn wouldn't be.  
Jason's case is still pending.  I think the trial date or hearing is in September.  So he doesn't dare give his side publicly, she'll sic a lawyer on him.  You know she would love full custody and she'd love Jason to lose his job.  Then she'd be in full control.  The Teen Moms handle their custody situations in a more adult fashion than she has. 
Meanwhile she is off in Ibiza with the beautiful people.


----------



## bisbee

I just don't get the same vibe about the divorce...it seems that Bethenny hasn't been that free with the details about Jason.  She said it cost her $3 million in legal fees...that doesn't include the settlement.  I just don't see what she could have done to justify his behavior at this point, after the divorce has been finalized.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> "Its already cost me $3 million," while seemingly oblivious to the fact that her daughter is affected; it is impossible that Bryn wouldn't be.


I was wondering about that. In a way, she praised Jason as a father.

Bryn must with with her dad almost half the time so if she is sweet, happy and unaffected, he must be doing something right as a father.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> I really feel like it was his daughter.  Because I don't know how most people would feel knowing someone else is being used to validate their father's relationship on a reality show.  I just think that the mother (who Bethenny claimed is/was a friend from HS) would have come out and said something.


I would love to hear from the mother!


----------



## nycmom

Me too! Especially since Bethenny said part of the reason they needed a break was because Dennis had just gotten out of a long term marriage and alluded to behavior he needed to change...I am so curious as to his exes side of the story (stories)!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jason and Bethenny reminds me of a few people I know - horrible as a married, but GREAT parents.  That's where they shine.  So for Brynn to be a sweet, kind, awesome kid, as Bethenny, says they both must be doing at least ONE thing right.  It takes a lot of self restraint not to say anything about the other parent around or to the child during times like theirs.
While I'm not the biggest fan of Bethenny, I did chuckle when she basically told Ramona to 'zip it.  it's not about you'.  Because in true Ramona fashion, she was going to bring the situation back to her.
xx

Oh, I wish Luann was quicker on her feet!  While she was going back and forth about the Penthouse, she should have told Bethenny "well we had to listen to you whine about being homeless, when clearly you were living much better than any homeless person I've ever seen'


----------



## rockhollow

Like many here, I just didn't feel anything for Bethenny when she was trying to convince us how terrible her divorce was. I think she's just to calculating, good acting. And sorry, I just can't believe the daughter wouldn't hear Bethenny blasting the dad - Bethenny is not one to keep her feelings and opinions to herself. She might now be talking directly to Bree about it, but others with Bree being around.
Bethenny was trying to be soft and venerable, but more Bethenny as she snapped sharply at Ramona.

I'm so glad it wasn't another hour of bashing Lu and Tom, a few digs, but not much.
True Bethenny style though, attacking Lu for trying to call their apartment to penthouse - small apartments on the top floor can be a penthouse -any specially designed apartment on an upperfloor, especially the top floor, of a building.

x


----------



## baghagg

With all due..  referring to a one bedroom apartment which happens to be on the top floor of an apartment building as 'the penthouse' as Dorinda did (not Lu, though I'm sure she does and that's why Dorinda would even refer to it as such) is deluded a.f., ESPECIALLY in NYC!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> Watching part 2 of the reunion and they're going after Beth's ex.
> 
> I just want to hear his side. There are always 2 sides to a story and he isn't telling his. Unless he is insane and he has no side.
> 
> Does anyone think B never says a bad word about him to the daughter?  Cant be easy to be so serene as she says.


Obviously we don't know the whole story, but I bet Bethenny would be impossible to co-parent with.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really hate when posts get edited...  the reunion discussion was about politics, not MY posts!


----------



## Prufrock613

Dear Ramona,
I think you are a beautiful and fit woman at 60.  Please stop with the PS.  I am beginning not to recognize you from pictures, one month to the next.  It's disturbing.  Stop while you are ahead.
Thank you,
Prufrock


----------



## Coco.lover

Tinsley saying voting "isn't her thing" is the reason people think blondes are dumb. It should be everyones thing. UGH! I was Carole during the elections


----------



## beekmanhill

baghagg said:


> With all due..  referring to a one bedroom apartment which happens to be on the top floor of an apartment building as 'the penthouse' as Dorinda did (not Lu, though I'm sure she does and that's why Dorinda would even refer to it as such) is deluded a.f., ESPECIALLY in NYC!



I don't agree.  He has exposure and large  terraces on 4 sides, is the only one on the top floor, and it's definitely a penthouse.   Now new buildings refer to about six different apartments in the building as penthouses, to make them sound more chi chi. They are the ones that aren't penthouses in my opinion.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Oh I would like to see pics of this so called penthouse. What's Tom's background or occupation I should say? 

Again, he's so slimy I'm trying to figure out his appeal bc it seems he has women all over NYC with their tongues out. It can't just be his bank account or can it...? Ugh.


----------



## cafecreme15

meluvs2shop said:


> Oh I would like to see pics of this so called penthouse. What's Tom's background or occupation I should say?
> 
> Again, he's so slimy I'm trying to figure out his appeal bc it seems he has women all over NYC with their tongues out. It can't just be his bank account or can it...? Ugh.



I never did understand his appeal. Perhaps there are just really slim pickings?


----------



## horse17

meluvs2shop said:


> Oh I would like to see pics of this so called penthouse. What's Tom's background or occupation I should say?
> 
> Again, he's so slimy I'm trying to figure out his appeal bc it seems he has women all over NYC with their tongues out. It can't just be his bank account or can it...? Ugh.


not sure its that big....his bank account...


----------



## beekmanhill

There was a tour of it (Tom's apartment) on the show, and I think its on the Bravo website.   I know his address but don't like to publish addresses.  He's a few blocks from Ramona in one direction and Sonja in another.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^gotcha! I actually don't care for his address. I'm nosey but not cray or that interested.


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> Oh I would like to see pics of this so called penthouse. What's Tom's background or occupation I should say?


he owns the company that does all the inserts with coupons and such for mailers and the newpapers


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> he owns the company that does all the inserts with coupons and such for mailers and the newpapers


Omg and why didn't I think of that profession?!?! I love minds that think of the most obvious things and make millions.


----------



## Longchamp

meluvs2shop said:


> Omg and why didn't I think of that profession?!?! I love minds that think of the most obvious things and make millions.



He might be available soon.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Longchamp said:


> He might be available soon.


----------



## nycmom

Here's the penthouse...http://people.com/home/real-housewives-of-new-york-luann-dagostino-house-tour/



meluvs2shop said:


> Omg and why didn't I think of that profession?!?! I love minds that think of the most obvious things and make millions.



Today my daughter told me someone beat me to the idea of an app reviewing the cities best ladies room...genius and so useful!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

nycmom said:


> Here's the penthouse...http://people.com/home/real-housewives-of-new-york-luann-dagostino-house-tour/
> 
> 
> 
> Today my daughter told me someone beat me to the idea of an app reviewing the cities best ladies room...genius and so useful!!!



It looks more masculine than a mix of both personalities but they were not married long. The ink probably wasn't even dry b4 she initiated the divorce. So she gets a pass. 

The terrace is fantastic plus for NYC 
Ha! Love that idea and yes, very useful. I've been known to hold it in if I know the public potty is


----------



## Tropigal3

nycmom said:


> Here's the penthouse...http://people.com/home/real-housewives-of-new-york-luann-dagostino-house-tour/



Well, its a nice apartment with great 360 views but it doesn't fit my idea of a luxury apartment.  The inside is nice but very ordinary.


----------



## Prufrock613

I find Astin more entertaining, than anything else in that penthouse .


----------



## Bagisa

The outdoor space is everything. Looks like around 800 sqft which is extremely rare and extremely pricey. It's a classic penthouse - top floor with city views. What's the confusion?


----------



## Jayne1

I think it's a very nice apartment. Don't know why Beth was being so mean about it. I wonder what the elevator button says. 

Anyway, it was nicer than any of Beth's apartments.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> I think it's a very nice apartment. Don't know why Beth was being so mean about it. I wonder what the elevator button says.
> 
> Anyway, it was nicer than any of Beth's apartments.



I would bet it says PH.  I would bet his mailing address says PH.


----------



## beekmanhill

nycmom said:


> Here's the penthouse...http://people.com/home/real-housewives-of-new-york-luann-dagostino-house-tour/
> 
> 
> 
> Today my daughter told me someone beat me to the idea of an app reviewing the cities best ladies room...genius and so useful!!!



I forgot how big that terrace was.   Gorgeous.   I like the decor of the apartment too.  It has everything Tom needs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

well the non-penthouse apartment looks nice!  I love that spacious terrace.  Would have liked to see a bit more...


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I forgot how big that terrace was.   Gorgeous.   I like the decor of the apartment too.  It has everything Tom needs.


Agree.  The decor is great, the terrace is fabulous and it's perfect for a single guy!

I found the floor-plan.  While I think a wrap around terrace is a selling point, I wonder if I would prefer some of it used as indoor space to make the apartment a bit bigger.

But perfect for his needs as you said.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, I'd like more indoor space.   But for going to the Regency and stumbling back home, this is fine.


----------



## Tivo

Love Luann's place!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> Love Luann's place!


That's Tom's place. Lol


----------



## horse17

I didn't realize Tinsley is 42..I think she looks great


----------



## Longchamp

Wow it's small. If Cali or warm climate the outdoor space could be 365, but much less in NYC. 
How do people live in a space that small?  It's perfect for a single GUY.  It's not so much the living space but the storage and closet space. I'm assuming stackable washer and dryer take up one of the closets.  Or maybe it's like Paris, where the clothes washer is in the kitchen.


----------



## Aimee3

Or it's a communal laundry room in the building. It's not the norm to have your own washer and dryer in nyc


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Longchamp said:


> Wow it's small. If Cali or warm climate the outdoor space could be 365, but much less in NYC.
> How do people live in a space that small?  It's perfect for a single GUY.  It's not so much the living space but the storage and closet space. I'm assuming stackable washer and dryer take up one of the closets.  Or maybe it's like Paris, where the clothes washer is in the kitchen.


While I don't live in NYC, it looks like a pretty good sized apartment especially for NYC - and in a prime area.  I actually really like it. II bet its not cheap.  I live in Toronto, in an older condo, and you wouldn't believe how tiny new condos are - squeezing 2 bedrooms into 800 sq feet. - but even some of the newer luxury condos have smaller units.


----------



## mundodabolsa

My apartment in NYC was similar to Tom's situation but less luxurious, but it was a one bedroom apartment on the penthouse floor.   Trust me, no one in NY considered it a "penthouse" just because my mailing address said PHx and the elevator button said PH instead of floor 23. 

It was often awkward when I got into the elevator with someone and they asked what floor I needed them to press and I had to reply "penthouse."  People would always say things like "oh what's it like up there?" or "I've always wanted to sneak up there to check it out!!" 

The only thing I could respond was that my apartment was exactly like all the other 300 apartments in the building except with a better view and that we only had 8 apartments up on our floor instead of 20.   Luann called it a penthouse to be pretentious, nothing new for her.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> While I don't live in NYC, it looks like a pretty good sized apartment especially for NYC - and in a prime area.  I actually really like it. II bet its not cheap.  I live in Toronto, in an older condo, and you wouldn't believe how tiny new condos are - squeezing 2 bedrooms into 800 sq feet. - but even some of the newer luxury condos have smaller units.



For a one bedroom, its huge for NYC.  We are used to small spaces here.


----------



## cafecreme15

mundodabolsa said:


> My apartment in NYC was similar to Tom's situation but less luxurious, but it was a one bedroom apartment on the penthouse floor.   Trust me, no one in NY considered it a "penthouse" just because my mailing address said PHx and the elevator button said PH instead of floor 23.
> 
> It was often awkward when I got into the elevator with someone and they asked what floor I needed them to press and I had to reply "penthouse."  People would always say things like "oh what's it like up there?" or "I've always wanted to sneak up there to check it out!!"
> 
> The only thing I could respond was that my apartment was exactly like all the other 300 apartments in the building except with a better view and that we only had 8 apartments up on our floor instead of 20.   Luann called it a penthouse to be pretentious, nothing new for her.



And even if someone had one of those sprawling penthouses that you see in real estate magazines, no one calls it "the penthouse" because that would just be crass, regardless of whether the nomenclature is technically correct.


----------



## beekmanhill

It was actually Dorinda that called it the penthouse, raising Bethenny's ire, because she is never pretentious about anything.


----------



## needloub

Jayne1 said:


> I think it's a very nice apartment. *Don't know why Beth was being so mean about it.* I wonder what the elevator button says.
> 
> Anyway, it was nicer than any of Beth's apartments.



Because she is mean, and I truly don't believe she likes good things for other women.  It's a nice apartment, penthouse or otherwise.  I wouldn't care if Luann called it a "palace".....that terrace is gorgeous!


----------



## tweegy

nycmom said:


> Here's the penthouse...http://people.com/home/real-housewives-of-new-york-luann-dagostino-house-tour/
> 
> 
> 
> Today my daughter told me someone beat me to the idea of an app reviewing the cities best ladies room...genius and so useful!!!



But.... it's a penthouse! How can Bethany get riled up and talk sh*t when it is a penthouse. *scoffs* 
The way Bethany acts sometimes you'd swear she doesn't have the problems that show that petty crap like 'whether it's a penthouse' is beyond meaningless.. 

And I dunno how it's considered small... but I guess I'm not bougie chile [emoji1326]


----------



## Tivo

Late to the reunion but Ramona looks amazing.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The contour makeup on Ramona's boobs is making me crazy...is it a shadow? No, it's makeup. No it's a shadow. I give up!

Sonja has it too but not as bad.


----------



## Longchamp

Aimee3 said:


> Or it's a communal laundry room in the building. It's not the norm to have your own washer and dryer in nyc


I did not know that.  I hope I don't sound snooty, because I'm not really. 
 Or does everyone drop off their laundry?


----------



## nycmom

Longchamp said:


> I did not know that.  I hope I don't sound snooty, because I'm not really.
> Or does everyone drop off their laundry?



Not snooty at all, it's just a space issue! Most buildings have laundry rooms that residents use or they can send out too.


----------



## Creativelyswank

The lack of closet space is what I couldn't handle.


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> I did not know that.  I hope I don't sound snooty, because I'm not really.
> Or does everyone drop off their laundry?


Most buildings have a communal laundry in the building.   There are also laundries in most neighborhoods who pick up and deliver.  In my neighborhood at least they are still owned and run mainly by Chinese immigrants.  I think just about all the new Frederik Eklund type buildings have machines in the apartment, but none of the old ones do.


----------



## Aimee3

Yes a lot of newer buildings are built with machines in each apt.  A lot of older buildings won't allow them in individual apartments because the building's old plumbing won't support them.


----------



## cafecreme15

And there we have it...Luann's last straw was Tom going out with an ex-gf in a group and not telling Luann about it. She found out in the press. This happened the weekend before the reunion, interestingly enough.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebri...rriage-to-tom-dagostino/ar-AAqRBOi?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## tweegy

So having an affair before they were married wasn't it ... alrighty Luann


----------



## frick&frack

tweegy said:


> So having an affair before they were married wasn't it ... alrighty Luann



Exactly. And also...so it turns out that everything your friend said to Carole at Dorinda's charity auction party was absolutely accurate DESPITE all of your denials. Alrighty Luann.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I checked out of the show this season but did watch the reunion. Most boring ever!


----------



## lulilu

I know everyone says Ramona is mean to Bethenny etc. but when Bethenny goes after Ramona, she is vicious to the point of being painful.  She beats (verbally) over and over.  She may be smarter than Ramona, and is certainly more quick-witted in her barbs, but enough is enough IMHO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> I know says Ramona is mean to Bethenny etc. but when Bethenny goes after Ramona, she is vicious to the point of being painful.  She beats (verbally) over and over.  She may be smarter than Ramona, and is certainly more quick-witted in her barbs, but enough is enough IMHO.


I agree.  She goes after the weaker person.  Remember when she went ALL IN on Sonja last season, in front of her employees.  That was so not called for


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, I remember those scenes with both Ramona and Sonja.   
I watched about ten minutes and gave up.   I thought Andy had run out of material.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree.  She goes after the weaker person.  Remember when she went ALL IN on Sonja last season, in front of her employees.  That was so not called for


Yes yes yes. When she went after Sonja last season, I thought Sonja was going to cry. Geesh, the B doesn't want anyone to make a buck besides her....or more than her.
Also during last night's reunion when she said tequila and Skinny Girl brought the group together in Mexico; I thought ..you never stop bithch, never can let it go. It's always about you and you're perfect. Do we think think she has any friends other than Andy?

Her fake crying reminds me of Taylor Swift. TS should have used Bethenny in her new video as a victim. Or one of the wooden mannequins.


----------



## rockhollow

As much as I enjoyed seeing Ramona get slammed, I was sorry that it was being done by Bethenny. Bethenny is just to full of herself, thinks she's the voice of reason, she's such an insufferable *****. And almost as bad is her yapping little bulldog Carole - nodding her head like a bobblehead, it's a wonder she didn't get whiplash.
I so wish Dorinda would take her own, she was telling lots of truths about Bethenny in her drunken rant, too bad she backed down the next morning. She's (Dorinda) is really the only one strong enough to go for Bethenny.

Ramona was hard to take at the reunion. She was relatively silent, she knew she'd really come off badly all season, and was smart enough to not try and justify her bad behaviour. All the ladies were gunning for her, so she just played passive, hoping to keep below the radar.

I was surprised there was so little talk about Lu and Tom in this last episode of the reunion. I wonder if they had all been told to not bring it up much. I'm sure Andy has a 'tell all' episode planned with Lu.

Poor Sonja, has totally lost her shine. All the things that used to be sort of cute and funny about her are good. She's just bitter and unhappy, desperate to keep her spot on the show, so willing to let Andy and the ladies make fun of her - and not in a nice way!


----------



## nycmom

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure Andy has a 'tell all' episode planned with Lu.!



Yup! 

_Watch What Happens Live One-on-One with Luann de Lesseps_ will air on Wednesday, September 6, at 11/10c


----------



## Prufrock613

lulilu said:


> I know everyone says Ramona is mean to Bethenny etc. but when Bethenny goes after Ramona, she is vicious to the point of being painful.  She beats (verbally) over and over.  She may be smarter than Ramona, and is certainly more quick-witted in her barbs, but enough is enough IMHO.


She needs to leave the past, right where it needs to be.  Seriously, B?  You need to bring up the stealing a dress and the bridge fight, again?  If memory serves correctly, they have dished this spiel on other reunion shows.

Dear BF,
I'd like to have so type of dignity when I die.
Please stop beating me.
Regards, 
Dead Horse


----------



## Prufrock613

Longchamp said:


> tequila and Skinny Girl brought the group together in Mexico; I thought ..you never stop bithch, never can let it go. It's always about you and you're perfect. *Do we think think she has any friends other than Andy?*


Nope, not a one.  Just Andy and employees.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> I so wish Dorinda would take her own, she was telling lots of truths about Bethenny in her drunken rant, too bad she backed down the next morning. She's (Dorinda) is really the only one strong enough to go for Bethenny.



I think that Bethenny will not forget the things Dorinda said to her.  They had the stinging ring of truth -- right to the heart of Bethenny.  I was thinking that next season Beth will come gunning for Dorinda.  She's gone after almost all the others, except for Carole and Tinsley.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> I know everyone says Ramona is mean to Bethenny etc. but when Bethenny goes after Ramona, she is vicious to the point of being painful.  She beats (verbally) over and over.  She may be smarter than Ramona, and is certainly more quick-witted in her barbs, but enough is enough IMHO.


I agree. Ramona is a negative person to other women but she even admitted she can;t keep up with Bethennys digs. 
And Bethenny is just as negative. She had to throw out the comment that Ramona only sold a handful of bottles of wine while Skinny Girl is taking the world by storm, in her opinion.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> I agree. Ramona is a negative person to other women but she even admitted she can;t keep up with Bethennys digs.
> And Bethenny is just as negative. She had to throw out the comment that Ramona only sold a handful of bottles of wine while Skinny Girl is taking the world by storm, in her opinion.



You are right.  The wine dig was not necessary -- and not really true.  She was throwing out everything she had to see what would hurt most.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

What I really can't wrap my mind around is the constant endorsement all these women on these shows give to empowering women and supporting sisterhood while tearing each other down and ripping each other to shreds on TV.

Such hypocrisy.


----------



## lucywife

lulilu said:


> You are right.  The wine dig was not necessary -- and not really true.  She was throwing out everything she had to see what would hurt most.


 This is all she does season after season. Screeching and then crying how badly she had it with her divorce and fibroids and the most miserable childhood, etc. I feel like I know all her stories and tasteless (mostly) jokes by now and her rage is really tiresome.


----------



## Tivo

lulilu said:


> I think that Bethenny will not forget the things Dorinda said to her. * They had the stinging ring of truth -- right to the heart of Bethenny.*  I was thinking that next season Beth will come gunning for Dorinda.  She's gone after almost all the others, except for Carole and Tinsley.



And hit dogs will holler...


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> I think that Bethenny will not forget the things Dorinda said to her.  They had the stinging ring of truth -- right to the heart of Bethenny.  I was thinking that next season Beth will come gunning for Dorinda.  She's gone after almost all the others, except for Carole and Tinsley.


I think she will come for Tinsley first, Dorinda will give her a run for her money.  Carol is so far up her azz, she's off the radar.


----------



## lulilu

DC-Cutie said:


> I think she will come for Tinsley first, Dorinda will give her a run for her money.  Carol is so far up her azz, she's off the radar.



You may be right -- she will see Dorinda as a tougher adversary.  On the other hand, Carole is Tinsley's mentor, so she may try to protect her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I forgot to watch the final reunion show. I guess I was bored with the others. 

Andy should not make them 3 epis anymore. Two is even pushing it. Maybe an hour and a half?


----------



## JNH14

Luann is on right now with Andy Cohen....


----------



## Prufrock613

What a waste of an hour.  Still defending Tom, even though her blinders are off.


----------



## cafecreme15

Forgot it was on! Is it worth watching later in full?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

cafecreme15 said:


> Forgot it was on! Is it worth watching later in full?



No.

She didn't say anything new.  

If you ask me TOM is the one they should interview.


----------



## cafecreme15

bagnshoofetish said:


> No.
> 
> She didn't say anything new.
> 
> If you ask me TOM is the one they should interview.



I don't understand how she could possibly even defend him still. It's not like she's saving face since she's not fooling anyone but herself.


----------



## Prufrock613

cafecreme15 said:


> I don't understand how she could possibly even defend him still. It's not like she's saving face since she's not fooling anyone but herself.


She has her "countess" face on...being strong, head above the rest, using PR phrases so as not to jeopardize the divorce...etc.  She looks good, thinner, but fit.
Daily Mail had most of their facts straight...I read it and then wondered why I wasted my time
https://www.google.com/amp/www.dail...ps-discusses-short-marriage-WWHL-special.html


----------



## Prufrock613

cafecreme15 said:


> I don't understand how she could possibly even defend him still. It's not like she's saving face since she's not fooling anyone but herself.


Oh(!) she did say with 100% accuracy, that Tom never cheated.


----------



## beekmanhill

Not worth the time.   Same old, same old.  Lu looked thin and fit.  

If I were Lu, I'd stride right into the Regency, haha.  Well I personally wouldn't, but I think Lu has the nerve.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I didn't even bother watching as I knew Lu would offer nothing new!  At some point last season or the one prior I realized she is TOTALLY delusional and gave up on her.


----------



## kemilia

I watched. 

She came off ok, looked great. Still defending Tom. I agree that she is probably a real romantic, always looking for the happy-ever-after, which she will NOT find hanging with the crowd she's friends with. Leave NYC (and the Hamptons) if you want to find someone (this is my opinion only though Dorinda seems pretty darn happy with John, and Jill with Bobby, and Alex with Simon so never mind).


----------



## swags

kemilia said:


> I watched.
> 
> She came off ok, looked great. Still defending Tom. I agree that she is probably a real romantic, always looking for the happy-ever-after, which she will NOT find hanging with the crowd she's friends with. Leave NYC (and the Hamptons) if you want to find someone (this is my opinion only though Dorinda seems pretty darn happy with John, and Jill with Bobby, and Alex with Simon so never mind).


I'm sure she is saving face. She's not going to go on there and bash him. She can make more money if it plays out. Teresa Guidice admitted when she left prison that her photo wasn't going to be worth more than it was that day, so she posed and selected her interviews. Luann could get a half season out of this for the upcoming season.


----------



## RueMonge

I thought it was interesting to hear how she had been rationalizing at the time it was happening . I've been in the situation where you're seeing stuff, but not wanting to believe and still hoping for the best.

Rather than she and Andy talk about who reached out to her after the split, I'd rather hear how she reached out to the ladies and thanked them for trying to get through to her.


----------



## Wamgurl

I just read that Tom is already engaged to one of Luann's friends....????


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wamgurl said:


> I just read that Tom is already engaged to one of Luann's friends....????


Hot damn!!!!


----------



## Aimee3

Wwwhat???  So Tom wants to be married just not to Luann?


----------



## chowlover2

Wamgurl said:


> I just read that Tom is already engaged to one of Luann's friends....????


What???


----------



## Tivo

That is pathetic.


----------



## RueMonge

Wamgurl said:


> I just read that Tom is already engaged to one of Luann's friends....????



What's the source?


----------



## Wamgurl




----------



## Wamgurl




----------



## chaneljewel

He's a sicko!  And this Anna has to be a complete idiot!!


----------



## Bagisa

I'm starting to think his trust fund requires him to marry before the final balloon disbursement is given to him.  This behavior just doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## cafecreme15

Omg is that really true?? Seems too sensational


----------



## tweegy

Wamgurl said:


> View attachment 3820998









Oh geez, Well that must suck for Luann...smh but she was warned.. Tom's now on to his next victim..


----------



## cdtracing

Wamgurl said:


> I just read that Tom is already engaged to one of Luann's friends....????


I read that too.  And the article said the woman he's engaged to, Anna Rothschild, hates LuAnnn.  He's such a sleaze!!!  He can't even wait for the divorce to be finalized.

http://radaronline.com/videos/luann...usband-tom-dagostino-engaged-anna-rothschild/


----------



## RueMonge

So much for his claim that the limelight of the show hurt their marriage. It's pretty clear he's thirsty.


----------



## rockhollow

Just wow!! Got to feel sorry for Luann if this is happening.
I hope his new wife will be up for an open marriage.
I wonder if Tom expected Luann to be ok with an open marriage.
I guess this will really secure her a spot on next season.


----------



## JNH14

Rothschild as in the ones that own the World???? It would be pretty profitable for him....


----------



## horse17

rockhollow said:


> Just wow!! Got to feel sorry for Luann if this is happening.
> I hope his new wife will be up for an open marriage.
> I wonder if Tom expected Luann to be ok with an open marriage.
> I guess this will really secure her a spot on next season.


maybe toms planning on coming back for next season with the new wifey


----------



## Tivo

JNH14 said:


> Rothschild as in the ones that own the World???? It would be pretty profitable for him....


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Aimee3

From my snooping on google, she's been married at least twice before and no relation to the famous Rothchilds.


----------



## tweegy

Aimee3 said:


> From my snooping on google, she's been married at least twice before and no relation to the famous Rothchilds.


Don't tell Tom!


----------



## coconutsboston

Did he re-gift Lu’s engagement ring?


----------



## baghagg

Here she is with Luanne and Jacques




In all likelihood they were seeing each other before,  during and (now) after Luanne and Tom.

(Ps. Just read that she's wearing the exact engagement ring)


----------



## bagnshoofetish

coconutsboston said:


> Did he re-gift Lu’s engagement ring?



You mean the one she bought for herself? [emoji23]


----------



## AECornell

I'm sure it's all for publicity. Except that's a terrible type to have. Makes them both look horrible.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Tom probably has a drawer full of those rings.


----------



## TC1

coconutsboston said:


> Did he re-gift Lu’s engagement ring?


She said on WWHL she didn't give it back


----------



## Sassys

*Tinsley Mortimer splits from ‘coupon king’ boyfriend*
https://pagesix.com/2017/10/23/tinsley-mortimer-splits-from-coupon-king-boyfriend/


----------



## horse17

Oh no!..I thought they were going strong


----------



## cafecreme15

Sassys said:


> *Tinsley Mortimer splits from ‘coupon king’ boyfriend*
> https://pagesix.com/2017/10/23/tinsley-mortimer-splits-from-coupon-king-boyfriend/



Sad to hear they broke up; Scott seemed like a stabilizing influence for Tinsley. But I understand her not wanting to get into another serious relationship so soon. I got the feeling on the show she never totally got over her ex-husband, not to mention her other tumultuous relationship. I wouldn’t be surprised if they got back together in the future though.


----------



## Coco.lover

He seemed like a catch, doesn't she want to get married and have babies?


----------



## GoGlam

I don’t know... to me he looked like a coke head that would meet up with an escort here and there. I have no proof, but I would be willing to bet that he is probably not the sober, monogamous type of guy.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Omg will she still work as an Account Rep for his company


----------



## horse17

GoGlam said:


> I don’t know... to me he looked like a coke head that would meet up with an escort here and there. I have no proof, but I would be willing to bet that he is probably not the sober, monogamous type of guy.


Wow lol..what gives you that vibe?


----------



## ScottyGal

Has anyone seen Bethennys IG story about Cookie? Absolutely heartbreaking. I feel so bad for her, losing a pet is devastating.


----------



## Mrs.Z

_Lee said:


> Has anyone seen Bethennys IG story about Cookie? Absolutely heartbreaking. I feel so bad for her, losing a pet is devastating.



Devastating yes, but was the dog in distress or having a seizure in that video, why was that necessary to post, I hit fast forward bc it looked so disturbing.


----------



## ScottyGal

Mrs.Z said:


> Devastating yes, but was the dog in distress or having a seizure in that video, why was that necessary to post, I hit fast forward bc it looked so disturbing.


It was very sad to watch, I agree. I skipped it after a few seconds as I was starting to feel really upset. I can't handle anything sad or bad relating to animals, I just love them so much[emoji173]️.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I like Bethenny, have always been on her side, but that video of Cookie's seizure is really off-putting.  

I totally get that not everyone is the type of person who springs into action during an emergency. People go into shock and panic mode and get paralyzed.  But grabbing your phone, opening instagram, taking a video, posting, etc. does not equal paralysis.  Come on, if you have your phone in your hand and are aware enough to do all that at least google "dog seizure" instead of posting a video.   I did and the third result tells me what to do during a seizure. 

She's all hysterical saying "I don't know what to do, there is no 911 for dogs!." Um, actually emergency vets exist and if you have a pet, especially an older pet, shouldn't you know where one is and how to call them immediately?? 

I'm being awfully judgemental for a Sunday morning.  Probably nothing she could have done would have saved Cookie anyhow.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Agreed, I didn't watch it fully but reading your description I think her behavior sounds terrible.  You have the presence of mind to record it but not hop in a cab and get to an emergency vet?  I know where my 24 hour Vet ER is.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Mrs.Z said:


> Agreed, I didn't watch it fully but reading your description I think her behavior sounds terrible.  You have the presence of mind to record it but not hop in a cab and get to an emergency vet?  I know where my 24 hour Vet ER is.



I think she was at her house in the Hamptons because once she went to the vet she mentioned the emergency vet was 40 minutes way.  Nonetheless, I don't even have a pet and I have 3 vets in my contacts in my phone.


----------



## Tivo

mundodabolsa said:


> I like Bethenny, have always been on her side, but that video of Cookie's seizure is really off-putting.
> 
> I totally get that not everyone is the type of person who springs into action during an emergency. People go into shock and panic mode and get paralyzed.  But grabbing your phone, opening instagram, taking a video, posting, etc. does not equal paralysis.  Come on, if you have your phone in your hand and are aware enough to do all that at least google "dog seizure" instead of posting a video.   I did and the third result tells me what to do during a seizure.
> 
> She's all hysterical saying "I don't know what to do, there is no 911 for dogs!." Um, actually emergency vets exist and if you have a pet, especially an older pet, shouldn't you know where one is and how to call them immediately??
> 
> I'm being awfully judgemental for a Sunday morning.  Probably nothing she could have done would have saved Cookie anyhow.


Sadly, these days with people living much of their lives online, it blurs reality. Toss that together with being a reality star...maybe she’s no longer able to distinguish what’s appropriate and what isn’t.
Not defending her, but she’s living in a different reality.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Tivo said:


> *Sadly, these days with people living much of their lives online, it blurs reality.* Toss that together with being a reality star...maybe she’s no longer able to distinguish what’s appropriate and what isn’t.
> Not defending her, but she’s living in a different reality.



I was thinking about that earlier.  How we've come to a place where when people need help or need to figure something out, they can't do it without reaching out to social media.  Their instinctual reaction in a time of crisis is to contact/inform/plead to their virtual audience.  It seems crippling, like not only can people not live without constant validation from strangers, but they also can't actually figure out how to do anything without those strangers either.


----------



## Bentley1

About 6 years ago one of my beloved cats, she was 10 at the time, went into distress and all she was doing was staring and yelling (only way I can describe it). She coundnt move, she coundnt see, it was the most devastating thing I've seen. To record in that moment, I can't even begin to imagine how anyone could grab a phone and start recording.
I immediately wrapped her in a blanket put her in her favorite soft basket and drove to the Emergency vet. The vet wasn't sure what was wrong but he said most likely a major stroke, bc she was super healthy, very well taken care of indoor cat, no prior symptoms. She became unresponsive and we very sadly had to put her down.
I just can't even fathom recording any of that. I didn't watch Bethany's video and will never watch it bc I can't see animals unhappy or in suffering in any way. Poor Cookie.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Been following the whole thing on Twitter.  Cookie is in the hospital now.  She had a temp.  Shes not out of the woods but at least shes getting proper care.  
Beth can’t handle stressful situations very well, everyone knows that.  She did the best she could.  She loves her doggy.  That doesn’t always equate reacting correctly.  I see people doing dumb sh*t with and to their pets all the time under normal circumstances.

Lets give her a break.


----------



## lulilu

I live in a big city and emergency vet services are about 30-40 minutes from me as well.  I hope Cookie can recover.


----------



## Bentley1

Aren't there regular vets around her? I know my regular vet takes emergency walk ins during hours of operation and I'm sure all others would as well. Can't see them turning away an emergency 
Or at least call her vet and ask for guidance instead of wasting that time jumping on social media


----------



## bagsforme

Seriously she put that on IG??  That is so attention seeking.  Instead of helping her dog she grabs the phone to video.

Hate it for her though.   Isn't she like 18 years old?


----------



## Longchamp

Again narcissistic Bethenny posting about her pooch.
Then all her crying selfies.  Her crying emoji could replace crying Michael Jordan.
When my dog was ill and passed away, I was beyond sad and grief stricken. I empathize with her, but not her choice to get on social media.  Look at me, my dog is ill.  

I don't follow her, I read all this on Daily Mail.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I mean lets remember, she pissed on a pregnancy test stick just when the camera crew arrived, so yeah.... nothing is off limits to Bethenny.


----------



## ScottyGal

Cookie has now passed, so sad [emoji24]


----------



## bagsforme

Thats sad and I feel for her.  I just get annoyed when people put constant posts on social media about being in hospital, or whatever. I guess I'm such a private person, I feel like people are craving the attention from it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagsforme said:


> Thats sad and I feel for her.  I just get annoyed when people post on social media about being in hospital, or whatever. I guess I'm such a private person, I feel like people are craving the attention from it.


the people with IVs in their arms and legs gashed with blood dripping make me side-eye!  Like everything doesn't need to be documented


----------



## Bentley1

Awww Cookie had a good life.


----------



## elle-mo

I've always loved Cookie, does anyone know what breed she was?


----------



## Tivo

I sympathize with B. Having lost a pet it is not easy and for some of us it happens out of nowhere. One minute everything is fine, the next the vet is explaining there are few humane options. But, the social media behavior...I just can’t relate.


----------



## swags

Poor Cookie, RIP. I always liked their scenes together.


----------



## Sassys

I can’t believe that’s Bobby


----------



## Bentley1

Oh wow poor Bobby. He always seemed really nice especially compared to Jill.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> I can’t believe that’s Bobby
> 
> View attachment 3867271


Oh no! Didn’t realize he was that ill.


----------



## luckylove

He looks so frail...


----------



## beekmanhill

He looks very ill.  What a shame; I think he is a really kind, generous person.


----------



## DC-Cutie

what does Jill do now, throw parties year round?  Looking at her IG she seems to always be having some sort of party or charity function at her house


----------



## pursegrl12

wow!!! he looks very old and very ill? is he battling a disease?


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> wow!!! he looks very old and very ill? is he battling a disease?



Cancer


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Cancer


oh..didn't know. very sad


----------



## coconutsboston

Oh my word, I wouldn’t have known that was him.


----------



## tweegy

Luann as Diana Ross [emoji88]


----------



## cafecreme15

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3868466
> 
> Luann as Diana Ross [emoji88]


Oh my


----------



## Bentley1

Bride of Frankenstein was my first thought. Yikes


----------



## Ceeyahd

tweegy said:


> View attachment 3868466
> 
> Luann as Diana Ross [emoji88]



Not good. Luann actually looks like a dude dressed up to look like a lady. Dare I state, a true Drag Queen would be more successful at a Diana Ross look.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dianna Ross...  no effing ma'am!

I'd go with drag queen as well.


----------



## cafecreme15

Also that fake tan is horrendously splotchy


----------



## cdtracing

I thought the pic was of a drag queen when I first saw it!!


----------



## luckylove

I had no idea that was Luann, nor did I know who she was attempting to impersonate!


----------



## Ceeyahd

A vampy Marge Simpson comes to mind.


----------



## coconutsboston

I definitely didn't get Diana Ross from her outfit/costume!


----------



## serenluv202

Which Diana Ross?  Not Diana Ross formerly of the Supremes.  The only thing she got right was the pose and the attitude.  But the wig has to go...that only looks good in blue and on Marge Simpson!  These pseudo celebrities really need to stop with the borderline offensive costumes.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

It‘s November, so I wondered if Bravo started filming the new season. Any news?


----------



## Longchamp

Yes they're filming now per Radio Andy.


----------



## coconutsboston

I️ just read a report on instagram that Bobby is doing even worse and is back in the hospital.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, too bad.  He's been in and out of the hospital for the last six months.  He must be in bad shape.


----------



## AECornell

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...nd-bobby-is-not-giving-up-amid-cancer-battle/

Jill Zarin’s Husband Bobby Continues to Battle Cancer: ’He’s Not Giving Up’

Staying strong. Jill Zarin is continuing to support her husband, Bobby Zarin, as he battles cancer. A friend close to the Real Housewives of New York stars exclusively gave Us Weekly an update on Bobby’s health and revealed that the couple is keeping their heads held high during this difficult time.

“Jill redid their apartment so he could be comfortable,” a pal tells Us Weekly exclusively. “She focused on it for the last year — spent the whole year renovating, got him an electric bed that goes up and down — to make sure that when this time came he’d be very comfortable.”

The friend said that Bobby, 71, is putting up the fight of his life: “Bobby is really strong. He’s really fighting. But this was inevitable and Jill knew this would eventually happen.”

As previously reported, the businessman was hospitalized in July and had chemotherapy that the family believe had “bought him a lot of time.” Although Bobby was released in August, he is now back in the hospital fighting. “[Jill] wants to take him home to the apartment he wanted to live in,” the friend said. “Jill has been by his side, trying to do little things to make him happy and make his day.”

The pal also noted that Bobby wants his family to go about their normal routines and be happy, and he’s encouraging Jill to spend time with her friends. 

The couple have received an outpouring of support from their family, friends and RHONY costars including Kelly Bensimon, LuAnn de Lesseps and Ramona Singer. According to the source, Dorinda Medley has called and checked in on Jill many times.

 “Jill just wants to bring him home,” the friend added. “Jill has private nurses around the clock, and aides, plus a great doctor who comes over. Bobby’s not giving up but there’s not much more fight left.”

As previously reported, Bobby was first diagnosed with thyroid cancer in June 2009. In November 2016, it was revealed that the cancer had spread to his brain.

“We remain strong during this difficult time with the love and support of our family, friends, and fans who remind us that we are not alone in our fight against cancer,” Jill told Us in a statement at the time. ”Cancer is a disease that affects people all around the world and we must unite through this common bond, and work together to find a cure once and for all.”


----------



## beekmanhill

One thing Jill will do is get the best of care for him.


----------



## Sassys

I never liked Jill but always adored Bobby. My heart breaks. Cancer is the worst!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

so sad.  Bobby was so calm in comparison to Jill.  Yin and Yang


----------



## Bentley1

I really liked Bobby on the show too, he seemed very calm and nice.


----------



## Sassys

Real Housewives Of New York get in the festive spirit at DailyMail.com & DailyMailTV's 2017 Unwrap The Holidays party

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-York-DailyMail-coms-party.html#ixzz50bOOp1kS


----------



## Sassys

Bethenny Frankel forks out $2.5 million on a second luxury home in the Hamptons... complete with seven bedrooms, a swimming pool and a gym

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ks-2-5m-second-luxury-home.html#ixzz50c0EusCh 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## horse17

,


Sassys said:


> Bethenny Frankel forks out $2.5 million on a second luxury home in the Hamptons... complete with seven bedrooms, a swimming pool and a gym
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ks-2-5m-second-luxury-home.html#ixzz50c0EusCh
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Nice home..I like but better than her other home..I'm surprised it's only 2.5


----------



## beekmanhill

Nice house.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Real Housewives Of New York get in the festive spirit at DailyMail.com & DailyMailTV's 2017 Unwrap The Holidays party
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-York-DailyMail-coms-party.html#ixzz50bOOp1kS


The lighting is awful in these pictures. Why do I feel like the Daily Fail did this on purpose?


----------



## beekmanhill

https://pagesix.com/2017/12/11/bethenny-frankel-suing-ex-husband-for-custody-of-daughter/

I always suspected she’d do this.  Course he’s probably broke and it will be hard for him to fight her.


----------



## Mrs.Z

beekmanhill said:


> https://pagesix.com/2017/12/11/bethenny-frankel-suing-ex-husband-for-custody-of-daughter/
> 
> I always suspected she’d do this.  Course he’s probably broke and it will be hard for him to fight her.



He kind of seems like a psycho, can we blame her for doing this.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> https://pagesix.com/2017/12/11/bethenny-frankel-suing-ex-husband-for-custody-of-daughter/
> 
> I always suspected she’d do this.  Course he’s probably broke and it will be hard for him to fight her.


That's sad. She just can't seem to let go - she has to "win" no matter what.  I hope she doesn't get it - isn't sole custody pretty rare these days?


----------



## Mrs.Z

CanuckBagLover said:


> That's sad. She just can't seem to let go - she has to "win" no matter what.  I hope she doesn't get it - isn't sole custody pretty rare these days?



Why do you think she can't let go...Jason was stalking and harassing her.


----------



## lulilu

Joint legal custody is most common, but that means both parents have rights to be consulted regarding important decisions.  But that doesn't always mean 50/50 physical custody.  It's unclear what she's seeking from the article.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Mrs.Z said:


> Why do you think she can't let go...Jason was stalking and harassing her.


Bethenny has always made negative comments about him either directly or indirectly (or more often used others to be her mouthpiece) in the media. With her personality, she strikes me as being very difficult to co-parent with. I'm not justifying his actions, but I think he snapped.  She won the harrassment suit - or at least if I remember correctly he pleaded no contest.  She could have left it at that and tried to stabilize things (as he should too); but suing for sole custody, just further escalates matters again.  I think it must be a lot of stress on her daughter.


----------



## Mrs.Z

CanuckBagLover said:


> Bethenny has always made negative comments about him either directly or indirectly (or more often used others to be her mouthpiece) in the media. With her personality, she strikes me as being very difficult to co-parent with. I'm not justifying his actions, but I think he snapped.  She won the harrassment suit - or at least if I remember correctly he pleaded no contest.  She could have left it at that and tried to stabilize things (as he should too); but suing for sole custody, just further escalates matters again.  I think it must be a lot of stress on her daughter.



Of course no one really knows what exactly goes on but he seems unstable and fixated on his hatred for Bethenny, for example proclaiming at the child's school that he would destroy her.  I think after he accepted the plea deal in the stalking case she felt she had a chance at getting primary custody.  I can't see how a man that acts in this manner could be a stable parent.


----------



## beekmanhill

She'd make anyone snap.  He can use the video of her hysterical fit on Instagram when her dog was seizing as evidence of her instability.  

I think the arrangement they have must be particularly difficult given their personalities.  I'm sure they don't talk (or only through lawyers) and they must rigidly adhere to the one week on, one week off schedule with zero exceptions.  Even the Teen Moms who have joint custody handle it better; they are looser and more flexible in their interactions and exceptions.  I feel sorry for Bryn.

She has enough money to beat him down.   She gives Bryn such luxury items such as trips, shows, etc that Jason can't match. Bryn might want to stay with her all the time.  She'll use that too.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I don't think it's necessarily even about getting sole custody, but rather a more favorable custody situation to her than what they have now.  The judge is most likely to instill some sort of middle ground between what she wants and what he wants, so her want has to be as major as possible so that the compromise is still more than just 50%. 

Did I articulate that decently?   My point is, if you are going in a negotiation ok with ending up at 75 you don't start your bid at 75, you start at 100.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> Did I articulate that decently?   My point is, if you are going in a negotiation ok with ending up at 75 you don't start your bid at 75, you start at 100.


right.  start high, let the negotiations work out until you work your way down to what you really want.


----------



## Tivo

beekmanhill said:


> *She'd make anyone snap.*  He can use the video of her hysterical fit on Instagram when her dog was seizing as evidence of her instability.
> 
> I think the arrangement they have must be particularly difficult given their personalities.  I'm sure they don't talk (or only through lawyers) and they must rigidly adhere to the one week on, one week off schedule with zero exceptions.  Even the Teen Moms who have joint custody handle it better; they are looser and more flexible in their interactions and exceptions.  I feel sorry for Bryn.
> 
> She has enough money to beat him down.   She gives Bryn such luxury items such as trips, shows, etc that Jason can't match. Bryn might want to stay with her all the time.  She'll use that too.


Agreed. And she’s manipulative so I imagine she knows how to needle him into snapping so she can run cry “victim.” From what’s been shown of her, I put nothing Bethenny


----------



## lucywife

I believe dealing with Jason is not a walk in the park either. They are both difficult people, I never liked that guy for her and I’m not B’s fan.


----------



## coutureinatl

*'REAL HOUSEWIVES OF NYC' STAR LUANN DE LESSEPS BUSTED FOR ATTACKING COP




Countess Luann de Lesseps, one of the stars of "Real Housewives of New York City," was busted for being drunk and disorderly and for attacking a cop.

The 52-year-old was in Palm Beach early Sunday morning when she allegedly went nuts,

Luann has a "Countess" title because she was married to Count Alexandre de Lesseps until their divorce in 2009.  She re-married last year but she and hubby Tom D'Agostino, Jr. called it quits earlier this year.

She has been released but is due back in court tomorrow.

Merry Christmas.
*


----------



## swags

Oh Luann.
I wonder if it had anything to do with Tom.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Too much booze, I’m amazed how much these ladies can drink.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

She takes a pretty good mug shot.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Oh my. I wonder if we will see the arrest on the show. I hope so.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Money can't buy you class...


----------



## beekmanhill

In Palm Beach, of all places.  Was she stalking Tom?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> In Palm Beach, of all places.  Was she stalking Tom?


Maybe she was! Here's the report from the Palm Beach Post
http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/c...officer-attorney-says/C60MgWhi4mwgICSxBtyE4H/


----------



## KayuuKathey

I can picture Luann saying before the mugshot "Im the Countess, I must always have a good photo" in her timbre pitch voice. Then takes a fab photo like that lmaooo


----------



## Longchamp

Wow. Sounds like some preferential treatment. You kick a police officer, threaten to kill everyone and then get to fly home next day???   Don't care if she was intoxicated.


----------



## creighbaby

Here she is in the courtroom and I believed cuffed. Found the photo on twitter:


----------



## beekmanhill

Tinsley Mortimer can give her some tips about the Palm Beach justice system.  

I


----------



## Florasun

Poor Luann. I actually feel pity for her. What a comedown.


----------



## beekmanhill

Florasun said:


> Poor Luann. I actually feel pity for her. What a comedown.



I feel sorry for her too.  She had to pretend the whole Tom thing didn't really bother her and of course it did.   I think her on-line fashion (??) line failed as well.   Its sad.  I never could figure out how she drank so much and looked so good.


----------



## Florasun

,


beekmanhill said:


> I feel sorry for her too.  She had to pretend the whole Tom thing didn't really bother her and of course it did.   I think her on-line fashion (??) line failed as well.   Its sad.  I never could figure out how she drank so much and looked so good.


Haha! Me too. Pretty on the outside, cirrhosis on the inside. Next thing you know, we'll be seeing her in the people of Walmart photos.


----------



## sgj99

i'd like to know what precipitated this offense:  where was she, why were the police there, what got her so angry in the first place, etc ...


----------



## DC-Cutie

the Countess in Court - a memoir


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> the Countess in Court - a memoir



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Florasun

DC-Cutie said:


> the Countess in Court - a memoir


Haha!
Subtitle: Money Can't Buy You Class, but It Can Get You a Good Lawyer and a Reduced Sentence.


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> i'd like to know what precipitated this offense:  where was she, why were the police there, what got her so angry in the first place, etc ...


I've been wondering the same.   Not a single mention of where this incident occurred or why in any of the news outlets so far..


----------



## Longchamp

friend of “The Real Housewives of New York” star Luann de Lesseps on Tuesday offered a cryptic clue to the identity of the man who was in bed with de Lesseps before she got busted in a drunken attack on a Florida cop.

“It’s a guy she had previously dated. It’s not a big deal,” Julie Olson told Page Six.

Olson, 53, said she was chatting with a female pal when de Lesseps and the mystery man left the Colony hotel bar Saturday night.

About 15 minutes later, Olson said, the man re-appeared and asked Olson to help out de Lesseps, who “wouldn’t understand she was in the wrong room.”

“I think I got there a little too late, when the damage was done,” Olson said.

A Palm Beach police report says de Lesseps, who was registered to stay in room 327, was busted following an incident that began when de Lesseps and the man entered room 407 while a maid was turning down the bed.

Modal TriggerLuann de LessepsPalm Beach Sheriff's Office

A security guard later found the two in the bed, but de Lesseps refused his repeated requests to leave, the report says.

Olson disputed a portion of the report that says she was in the room with de Lesseps when cops arrived around 9:20 p.m., insisting she only got as far as the hallway outside.

“They’re missing the part where I came up to help. That should have been there,” Olson insisted.

Olson, who said she lives in an apartment in the hotel, also denied that she “smelled of an unknown alcoholic beverage, had slurred speech and appeared to be highly intoxicated,” as described
in the report.

“It was so early in the evening. I was fine,” she said.

“I went home, had a cup of tea and went to bed.”

Olson described de Lesseps as “in shock” over her arrest for allegedly slamming a bathroom door in one cop’s face and screaming “I’m going to f–king kill you” as she was hauled off to the police station.

She’s charged with four felonies, including battery of a law enforcement officer and resisting an officer with violence, a misdemeanor charge of disorderly intoxication.

“We’re going to take this and turn it into a positive,” Olson said.

“There’s got to be a silver lining.”

De Lesseps has publicly apologized for her antics and blamed “long-buried emotions” brought up by her first visit to Palm Beach since her short-lived marriage to Tom D’Agostino Jr., whom she wed there on Dec. 31, 2016.

https://pagesix.com/2017/12/26/luann-had-previously-dated-the-guy-found-in-bed-with-her/


----------



## beekmanhill

This is getting interesting.  How do you get into a room that isn't yours with modern day security?  Oh, here is an article with more details.  

https://pagesix.com/2017/12/26/luan...35.1177821579.1514290297-386276671.1513159798


----------



## beekmanhill

TEXT of the article linked above. 

“Real Housewives of New York” star Luann de Lesseps drunkenly attacked a Florida cop after she was discovered trespassing in a hotel room — and in bed with an unidentified man, according to a police report released Tuesday.

De Lesseps, 52, and her male pal allegedly entered Room 407 at the Colony hotel in Palm Beach while a maid was finishing a turn-down service Saturday night.

A security guard who went to the room found the couple in bed there and told de Lesseps — who was registered to stay in Room 327 — and the man they had to leave, the report says.

Following “multiple attempts to get both subjects to leave over a five minute period,” the guard called for help, and two cops arrived around 9:20 p.m., finding de Lesseps and her longtime friend Julie Olson in the room.

Both women “appeared to be highly intoxicated,” and while Olson followed orders to leave, de Lesseps locked herself in the bathroom and refused to come out, the report says.

She finally opened the door when the guard began using a key on the lock, then allegedly shoved one of the cops — identified as “Officer O’Leary” — in the chest with her palm, then slammed the door on his face, “striking him in the forehead,” the report says.

After being handcuffed and put in the back of a police cruiser, de Lesseps allegedly slipped out of the shackles and tried to escape, screaming, “I’m going to f–king kill you” as the cops subdued her again.

She continued vowing that she was “going to f–king kill all of you” to both cops as she was brought back to the Palm Beach police station and tossed into a holding cell, the report says.

De Lesseps was released without bail Sunday morning after appearing in court on five counts, including battery of a law enforcement officer and resisting an officer with violence.

She later apologized for her behavior, tweeting that her visit to Palm Beach triggered “long-buried emotions” tied to her short-lived marriage to Tom D’Agostino Jr., whom she wed there on Dec. 31, 2016."


----------



## horse17

Oy...that’s pretty bad..esp threatening cops....i dont feel sorry for ...shes the same as she was years ago..getting drunk, screwing married men, while trying to pretend to be above it all and preaching class....shes a drunk and needs help...she should be ashamed of herself, esp with 2 kids...


----------



## tweegy

Geez, get it together Luann. Who acts like this?


----------



## beekmanhill

It was fairly early in the evening.  She and girlfriend must have been drinking since lunch.   Can you imagine the hangover she had when flying back to NYC.  YIKES.   She needs rehab.  Of course she thinks she is way better than "Officer O'Leary."  The whole story is full of stereotypes.


----------



## horse17

I can see it now Instagram post full of" I have finally succumbed to rehab to bury my emotions the proper way blah blah blah bullshi$


----------



## cafecreme15

I get this is a tough time for her but millions of people get divorced and manage to not make drunken fools of themselves and assault and threaten police officers in the process.


----------



## beekmanhill

They must be filming now.   Andy is rubbing his hands in glee.


----------



## swags

Poor Luann, I hope she is okay!


----------



## creighbaby

Video snippet of the former countess in court:


----------



## sgj99

and this is the woman who got her nose out of joint when Bethanny introduced her to the driver as LuAnne and not Countess or Mrs during the first or second season ...


----------



## TC1

I was once on vacation, came back to my room to find someone else's luggage in my room (right beside mine) and all their toiletries unpacked (also beside mine). I was like....WTF. Went to the front desk and they had mistakenly given someone else my room. But the shocking part was that the others continued to unpack even after seeing the room had been occupied. THE most bizarre experience.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Pills.


----------



## Florasun

Wasn't Luanne appearing only as a "friend " of the housewives last season?


----------



## horse17

creighbaby said:


> Video snippet of the former countess in court:



Ha!..good to see someone else’s hair that frizzes in fla.....


----------



## coutureinatl

She has now checked into rehab


*Luann de Lesseps Checks Herself into Alcohol Treatment Center After Palm Beach Arrest*

*Days after her headline-making arrest, Luann de Lesseps is heading to rehab.

The Real Housewives of New York City star, 52, tells PEOPLE exclusively that she will be checking herself into a treatment facility.

“After the events of last Saturday night in Palm Beach, I am truly embarrassed,” she says. “I have decided to seek professional guidance and will be voluntarily checking into an alcohol treatment center. I intend to turn this unfortunate incident into a positive life changing event. Once again, I sincerely apologize for my actions. I have the greatest respect for police officers and the job they do.  My actions alleged in the police report do not reflect my core values and my law abiding character.

I am so grateful for the love and support that I am receiving from my family, friends and loyal supporters.”
*
Full article here but the rest is just a recap of her arrest
http://people.com/tv/luann-de-lesseps-checks-into-rehab/
*
*


----------



## cafecreme15

coutureinatl said:


> She has now checked into rehab
> 
> 
> *Luann de Lesseps Checks Herself into Alcohol Treatment Center After Palm Beach Arrest*
> 
> *Days after her headline-making arrest, Luann de Lesseps is heading to rehab.
> 
> The Real Housewives of New York City star, 52, tells PEOPLE exclusively that she will be checking herself into a treatment facility.
> 
> “After the events of last Saturday night in Palm Beach, I am truly embarrassed,” she says. “I have decided to seek professional guidance and will be voluntarily checking into an alcohol treatment center. I intend to turn this unfortunate incident into a positive life changing event. Once again, I sincerely apologize for my actions. I have the greatest respect for police officers and the job they do.  My actions alleged in the police report do not reflect my core values and my law abiding character.
> 
> I am so grateful for the love and support that I am receiving from my family, friends and loyal supporters.”
> *
> Full article here but the rest is just a recap of her arrest
> http://people.com/tv/luann-de-lesseps-checks-into-rehab/
> *
> *



Someone here called this!


----------



## coutureinatl

cafecreme15 said:


> Someone here called this!



Oh and even though they were not filming, it will be part of the storyline. 

According to an article in People Magazine

Even though _Real Housewives of New York City_ didn’t shoot Luann de Lesseps‘ arrest in Palm Beach, the incident will be very much a part of the new season, multiple sources tell PEOPLE.

“The _RHONY_ cameras were not filming at the time of Luann’s arrest,” one insider says. “They went on break before the holidays and will return filming early in the New Year.”

Still, a second source says “there’s no way” it won’t be included on the show, referencing the plot lines surrounding costar Tinsley Mortimer‘s return to New York after her own 2016 arrest in Palm Beach for trespassing  (the charges were dropped) and Bethenny Frankel‘s divorce and ongoing custody battle.

“It’s reality. They follow their real lives,” the source explains. “So if this is happening while filming is happening, they’re going to talk about it. They’d didn’t shy away from Tinsley’s arrest. They didn’t shy away from Bethenny’s court drama.”


----------



## millivanilli

oh boy this is bad


----------



## Tivo

I know somebody recorded something on their camera phone.


----------



## Megs

Tivo said:


> I know somebody recorded something on their camera phone.


I know I keep waiting for cellphone footage to be leaked... it has to be out there somewhere!


----------



## roxies_mom

Checking in to rehab to win favor in court.


----------



## Mrs.Z

roxies_mom said:


> Checking in to rehab to win favor in court.



Agreed, one needs all the help they can get after assaulting an officer...that is BAD.


----------



## roxies_mom

That's all they're talking about down here, Luanne and President *****! The news media has butchered her last name tho!!


----------



## Florasun

I wonder if she will make the staff address her as Countess?


----------



## beekmanhill

Count is upset and wants his name back.   From Page Six.

The European aristocratic former husband of alleged drunken hotel-room-crashing, cop-bashing “Housewife” Luann de Lesseps wants his fancy second name back.

Page Six has learned that following Luann’s arrest in Palm Beach, Fla., her embarrassed ex-husband, French-born Count Alexandre de Lesseps, wants her to drop his last name.

We hear the count has been closely watching the news of her arrest for disorderly intoxication, battery of an officer, resisting arrest and making threats against a public servant, after she threatened to “kill” a police officer who tried to remove her and a mystery man from a hotel room that wasn’t hers.

We are told the count, with whom Luann has two children, is “mortified and ashamed.”

A source told Page Six, “He told her she is ruining the family name and should drop it if she’s continuing to act like this . . . He is watching from abroad and is totally embarrassed.”

This is a dramatic fall from grace for the former countess, who valiantly gave up her title last New Year’s Eve when she married businessman Tom D’Agostino in Palm Beach. Within seven months she was divorced from D’Agostino and was back to being known as de Lesseps. While she can’t be forced to drop de Lesseps as her second name, if the count has his way she would have to go back to her simple old maiden name of Nadeau.

*SEE ALSO*



*Tom hosting 'unwedding' party one year after Luann nuptials*

The “Real Housewives of New York City” star announced on Friday that she is entering rehabfollowing her drunken arrest in Palm Beach last Saturday. She said in a statement, “I am truly embarrassed. I have decided to seek professional guidance and will be voluntarily checking into an alcohol treatment center. I intend to turn this unfortunate incident into a positive life changing event. Once again, I sincerely apologize for my actions.”

When asked about the count’s concerns, a rep for Luann told us, “Her entire family has been totally supportive.”


----------



## Tivo

When everyone tells a woman a man is bad news, it’s usually true. But we never listen.


----------



## beekmanhill

Her court date is late January, so I suppose she can't start rehab until that is over and resolved.   I suppose she'll get off with a fine and apologizing and promising to go to rehab.  
She must have been a mess.  I would think hotels in Palm Beach would do anything and everything to prevent calling the police to protect their "celebrity" clientele.  
It's similar to that time Kim Richards wouldn't leave the hotel in BH and cops had to drag her out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Luann isn’t enough of a celebrity to protect


----------



## cafecreme15

Didn’t she legally change her name to D’Agastino after the wedding? As far as I know, there is no law that says if you divorce in less than x amount of time, you go back to your prior name. So unless the media is just continuing to call her de Lesseps because that is what she is mostly known by, hasn’t she already changed her legal last name?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Count is upset and wants his name back.   From Page Six.
> 
> The European aristocratic former husband of alleged drunken hotel-room-crashing, cop-bashing “Housewife” Luann de Lesseps wants his fancy second name back.
> 
> Page Six has learned that following Luann’s arrest in Palm Beach, Fla., her embarrassed ex-husband, French-born Count Alexandre de Lesseps, wants her to drop his last name.
> 
> We hear the count has been closely watching the news of her arrest for disorderly intoxication, battery of an officer, resisting arrest and making threats against a public servant, after she threatened to “kill” a police officer who tried to remove her and a mystery man from a hotel room that wasn’t hers.
> 
> We are told the count, with whom Luann has two children, is “mortified and ashamed.”
> 
> A source told Page Six, “He told her she is ruining the family name and should drop it if she’s continuing to act like this . . . He is watching from abroad and is totally embarrassed.”
> 
> This is a dramatic fall from grace for the former countess, who valiantly gave up her title last New Year’s Eve when she married businessman Tom D’Agostino in Palm Beach. Within seven months she was divorced from D’Agostino and was back to being known as de Lesseps. While she can’t be forced to drop de Lesseps as her second name, if the count has his way she would have to go back to her simple old maiden name of Nadeau.
> 
> *SEE ALSO*
> 
> View attachment 3919534
> 
> *Tom hosting 'unwedding' party one year after Luann nuptials*
> 
> The “Real Housewives of New York City” star announced on Friday that she is entering rehabfollowing her drunken arrest in Palm Beach last Saturday. She said in a statement, “I am truly embarrassed. I have decided to seek professional guidance and will be voluntarily checking into an alcohol treatment center. I intend to turn this unfortunate incident into a positive life changing event. Once again, I sincerely apologize for my actions.”
> 
> When asked about the count’s concerns, a rep for Luann told us, “Her entire family has been totally supportive.”



I think the Count should also be ashamed of his own behaviour - cheating on his wife.  
I just feel sorry for her kids.  
I like Luann. I hope she genuinely gets her act together.


----------



## swags

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think the Count should also be ashamed of his own behaviour - cheating on his wife.
> I just feel sorry for her kids.
> I like Luann. I hope she genuinely gets her act together.


Yes, the Count was running around with other women for years.


----------



## mundodabolsa

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think the Count should also be ashamed of his own behaviour - cheating on his wife.
> I just feel sorry for her kids.
> I like Luann. I hope she genuinely gets her act together.





swags said:


> Yes, the Count was running around with other women for years.



How is it cheating if that was their arrangement? Hasn't it always been indicated that they were polyamorous, that even though Luann didn't want it to be that way that she was aware and went along with it? 

I think we've seen enough of Luann to know she was very likely hooking up with pretty young things all during her marriage too.


----------



## swags

mundodabolsa said:


> How is it cheating if that was their arrangement? Hasn't it always been indicated that they were polyamorous, that even though Luann didn't want it to be that way that she was aware and went along with it?
> 
> I think we've seen enough of Luann to know she was very likely hooking up with pretty young things all during her marriage too.


I think in the end because he decided to leave Lu for one of the affairs. She indicated that it was his call to open the marriage, I'm not saying she's not as horny as she acts on the show but I do think he started it all.


----------



## slang

^ Exactly, Luann is not exactly the faithful type either, we saw her cheat on Jacque (who she was living with at the time) right on the show (with the pirate guy in St. Barths)

Luann was also living with a guy when she met the Count and ran off and married him within weeks - her behaviour regarding relationships doesn't seem all that great (shrugging off being with a married man a few seasons back on the trip to Turks & Caicos, getting with Tom even though he was hooking with with Sonja etc)....I don't feel bad for her at all


----------



## purseinsanity

Sassys said:


> Bethenny Frankel forks out $2.5 million on a second luxury home in the Hamptons... complete with seven bedrooms, a swimming pool and a gym
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ks-2-5m-second-luxury-home.html#ixzz50c0EusCh
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


That's all?  She got a deal!


----------



## kemilia

beekmanhill said:


> Her court date is late January, so I suppose she can't start rehab until that is over and resolved.   I suppose she'll get off with a fine and apologizing and promising to go to rehab.
> She must have been a mess.  I would think hotels in Palm Beach would do anything and everything to prevent calling the police to protect their "celebrity" clientele.
> It's similar to that time Kim Richards wouldn't leave the hotel in BH and cops had to drag her out.


Sometimes starting rehab right away helps out in court, it makes you look like you know you messed up and are trying to get better. I could see this being the case for a regular person, but not Lu-Mann.


----------



## pjhm

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think the Count should also be ashamed of his own behaviour - cheating on his wife.
> I just feel sorry for her kids.
> I like Luann. I hope she genuinely gets her act together.



When one thinks back, all her cast mates warned her about marrying Tom, in spite of evidence, and she turned on them and married him anyway. It was like she was a 16 yr girl, wouldn’t listen to anyone, now she’s in the proverbial toilet.....


----------



## Florasun

pjhm said:


> When one thinks back, all her cast mates warned her about marrying Tom, in spite of evidence, and she turned on them and married him anyway. It was like she was a 16 yr girl, wouldn’t listen to anyone, now she’s in the proverbial toilet.....


Yes! I wonder what Sonja is thinking right now.


----------



## tweegy

Florasun said:


> Yes! I wonder what Sonja is thinking right now.



Sonja is probably thinking she got her friend with benefits back with Tom [emoji23] 

You know she don’t care lol


----------



## Tivo

Oops! Wrong thread.


----------



## tweegy

Just read that bobby passed...


----------



## AECornell

tweegy said:


> Just read that bobby passed...



Oh no!!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I was just coming to post this so sad https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...71-after-battle-with-cancer/?utm_source=email


----------



## coconutsboston

RIP Bobby.


----------



## GoGlam

So sad. RIP.


----------



## meazar

So sad.


----------



## Florasun

tweegy said:


> Sonja is probably thinking she got her friend with benefits back with Tom [emoji23]
> 
> You know she don’t care lol


Or maybe she's thinking she and Luanne can be roomies again.


----------



## Florasun

tweegy said:


> Just read that bobby passed...



Oh that's so sad! Poor Jill.


----------



## Bentley1

Aww RIP & prayers for his family


----------



## 19flowers

so sad - RIP Bobby


----------



## chowlover2

How sad. RIP Bobby.


----------



## beekmanhill

So sorry about Bobby.  Jill gave him the best of treatment and care.


----------



## AECornell

I read that the cancer he had, 97% of people recover from. But because his body wasn’t able to absorb the iodine to kill the cancer it spread to other parts of his body.


----------



## swags

How sad! RIP Bobby. I enjoyed him on the show and had hoped Jill would return with him at some point.


----------



## kemilia

RIP, Bobby.


----------



## cjy

I just read about Bobby. So sad for his loved ones. Poor Jill. Very sad news. Prayers to his family and friends. He seemed like a really nice man.


----------



## Rouge H

RIP, I do hope Jill returns.


----------



## tweegy

Rouge H said:


> RIP, I do hope Jill returns.



I wouldn’t be surprised if she does return after a while now that Bobby’s gone wasn’t his health the reason she left the show?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Broke my heart to hear about Bobby's passing this morning.


----------



## purseinsanity

Very sad about Bobby.  He seemed like such a classy gentleman.


----------



## Jayne1

AECornell said:


> I read that the cancer he had, 97% of people recover from. But because his body wasn’t able to absorb the iodine to kill the cancer it spread to other parts of his body.


Which cancer? Thyroid or brain?  He had both. Just curious which cancer has such a high success rate.

So sorry for Jill.


----------



## Megs

Such sad news about Bobby.


----------



## jiffer

Jayne1 said:


> Which cancer? Thyroid or brain?  He had both. Just curious which cancer has such a high success rate.
> 
> So sorry for Jill.


Thyroid cancer has a high success rate.


----------



## AECornell

Jayne1 said:


> Which cancer? Thyroid or brain?  He had both. Just curious which cancer has such a high success rate.
> 
> So sorry for Jill.



Thyroid.

My sister had breast cancer and so far it’s still gone (been about 3 months since she finished all her treatments and surgeries). She said that if the cancer spread it technically is still breast cancer that has metastasized. So technically bobby didn’t have brain cancer but thyroid cancer that spread to the lungs and brain. I still don’t totally understand it but that’s the way it was explained to me.


----------



## Jayne1

AECornell said:


> Thyroid.
> 
> My sister had breast cancer and so far it’s still gone (been about 3 months since she finished all her treatments and surgeries). She said that if the cancer spread it technically is still breast cancer that has metastasized. So technically bobby didn’t have brain cancer but thyroid cancer that spread to the lungs and brain. I still don’t totally understand it but that’s the way it was explained to me.


Thanks for the information -- very sad.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

AECornell said:


> Thyroid.
> 
> My sister had breast cancer and so far it’s still gone (been about 3 months since she finished all her treatments and surgeries). She said that if the cancer spread it technically is still breast cancer that has metastasized. So technically bobby didn’t have brain cancer but thyroid cancer that spread to the lungs and brain. I still don’t totally understand it but that’s the way it was explained to me.


Sorry - please do not misunderstand my "like" - is for the sole purpose of I have heard this too many times in regards to cancer as well - where cause is usually where it originally established.
On separate note, glad to hear that your sister is beating this!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just read this and have to side eye Bravo AND Bethenny.  How tacky can you be?  Didn't want to speak to Jill for the last few years, now she's at the funeral paying respects (which is OK since she apparently had no issues with Bobby) BUT to have the cameras rolling... not cool!

And though they used to have a bitter feud, Jill's RHONY co-star Bethenny Frankel was also seen at the funeral *as cameras rolled all around her.*

Other RHONY cast mates that attended include Ramona Sing



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...neral-husband-Bobby-71-NYC.html#ixzz54HISWR74 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I just read this and have to side eye Bravo AND Bethenny.  How tacky can you be?  Didn't want to speak to Jill for the last few years, now she's at the funeral paying respects (which is OK since she apparently had no issues with Bobby) BUT to have the cameras rolling... not cool!
> 
> And though they used to have a bitter feud, Jill's RHONY co-star Bethenny Frankel was also seen at the funeral *as cameras rolled all around her.*
> 
> Other RHONY cast mates that attended include Ramona Sing
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...neral-husband-Bobby-71-NYC.html#ixzz54HISWR74
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


I get what you're saying, but Jill would have had to give consent for this to be filmed no? So, I guess she didn't seem to find it distasteful...

Eeep! I see the true crazy Kelly Bensimon was in attendance...


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> I just read this and have to side eye Bravo AND Bethenny.  How tacky can you be?  Didn't want to speak to Jill for the last few years, now she's at the funeral paying respects (which is OK since she apparently had no issues with Bobby) BUT to have the cameras rolling... not cool!



Yeah I don't put this one on Bethenny at all.  Jill has always desperate to be involved with the Housewives show again and back on tv in general, I'm sure she was more than happy to have the reunion scene filmed.  Now the entire storyline of their "fight" can be rehashed and them making up over Bobby becomes a new storyline.   To me, the tackiness is on Jill.


----------



## missyb

I think cameras where there bc it’s news worthy I don’t think bravo and Bethaney were filming for the show. The press would be there bc it’s big news here in nyc.


----------



## beekmanhill

missyb said:


> I think cameras where there bc it’s news worthy I don’t think bravo and Bethaney were filming for the show. The press would be there bc it’s big news here in nyc.



I agree.  Neither Jill nor Bethenny are camera shy, so they wouldn't object.  The funeral was held in a publicized place so paps would be out in front on the street.


----------



## baghagg

They're damned if they do (go) and damned if they don't..  

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk

ETA:  I think they all genuinely liked Bobby, so...


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> I get what you're saying, but Jill would have had to give consent for this to be filmed no? So, I guess she didn't seem to find it distasteful...
> 
> Eeep! I see the true crazy Kelly Bensimon was in attendance...



If this is Jill’s way to get back in, yep tacky. Bethenny is tacky too. After she peed on the pregnancy stick with camera crew in tow, I just threw my hands up at her


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> If this is Jill’s way to get back in, yep tacky. Bethenny is tacky too. After she peed on the pregnancy stick with camera crew in tow, I just threw my hands up at her



I told y’all I wouldn’t be surprise if we saw Jill on the show now that Bobby’s gone..But I thought would have been like longer than a few days. 

Omg I forgot about that pregnancy test thing [emoji21]


----------



## Love Of My Life

RIP Bobby....


----------



## beekmanhill

https://pagesix.com/2018/01/15/bethenny-and-jill-zarin-make-amends-at-bobby-zarins-funeral/
This article indicates it was Bravo's cameras, as well as others I assume.


----------



## pursegrl12

omg...bravo cameras at bobby's funeral...that is a new low.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pursegrl12 said:


> omg...bravo cameras at bobby's funeral...that is a new low.


But as posted above, presumable Bravo would have needed permission to film, so presumably Jill gave it - which is really pathetic.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> But as posted above, presumable Bravo would have needed permission to film, so presumably Jill gave it - which is really pathetic.


Pathetic, but I wouldn't put Jill past it for a minute.  She's been desperately wanting back in.  Disgusting if this is her way of doing it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> But as posted above, presumable Bravo would have needed permission to film, so presumably Jill gave it - which is really pathetic.


to get permission you have to ask, right?  For Bravo to even ask is distasteful especially since, as far as we know, she's not even a current cast member
For her to say yes, is a new kind of low.  But I honestly think for ALL of the women, nothing is low enough.


----------



## beekmanhill

Well anyone can film outside, it is public space, but I assume they asked permission. I could have gone over and taken photos on the street.   Doubt if either Bethenny or Jill would say no.   Bethenny dramatically chartered a jet to return for the funeral; she was in Aspen.    Even Dorinda was there.  Honestly I see nothing wrong with it for them even if I personally wouldn't do it.  Paps are going to be there anyway.   He was sick for a long time and in hospice type care at home for the last several months so it was an event they all knew was coming. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5271477/Jill-Zarin-54-funeral-husband-Bobby-71-NYC.html

And Countess Inta'd her apologies for not being there. Everyone got their publicity out of it.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5276559/Luann-Lesseps-posts-tribute-Bobby-Zarin.html


----------



## simone72

Paps going to be there anyway but Bethany could have spared us posting the picture on her Instagram some moments are best kept private I would have respected her more if she was there silently and of course pics will come up in the media but she had to boast on her Instagram


----------



## beekmanhill

simone72 said:


> Paps going to be there anyway but Bethany could have spared us posting the picture on her Instagram some moments are best kept private I would have respected her more if she was there silently and of course pics will come up in the media but she had to boast on her Instagram



Agree, she just had to post herself weeping on her Instagram.  Not as if it were a flattering picture either.  But her narcissism knows no bounds.


----------



## Baglady41

http://people.com/style/ramona-singer-sued-former-employee-alleges-clothes-fraud-bravo/
Can’t wait to hear her reply to this.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Baglady41 said:


> http://people.com/style/ramona-singer-sued-former-employee-alleges-clothes-fraud-bravo/
> Can’t wait to hear her reply to this.


Totally believed Ramona would abuse her assistant this way.  I am surprised she would pur her Bravo contract in jeopardy by trying to scam them by submitting fake receipts she bought and submitting them and then returning the dress.  Also surprised that Bravo is providing a clothing allowance.  I wonder if any other housewives are getting clothing allowances.  If so, these shows are getting faker all the time...


----------



## beekmanhill

Sad to say, the story is quite plausible.


----------



## Aimee3

According to the article, the  woman was supposed to work 20 hours a MONTH but instead worked 40 hours a WEEK.  She allegedly did this for a whole YEAR yet claims she wasn’t paid for more than 20 hours per month.  Why would she continue to do this for a whole year if she wasn’t being paid?!? That’s what I don’t understand, in addition to her being complicit to the fraud for an entire year.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Baglady41 said:


> http://people.com/style/ramona-singer-sued-former-employee-alleges-clothes-fraud-bravo/
> Can’t wait to hear her reply to this.


what's Ramona's issues with clothes.  Didn't she allegedly steal a dress from Bethenny?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Aimee3 said:


> According to the article, the  woman was supposed to work 20 hours a MONTH but instead worked 40 hours a WEEK.  She allegedly did this for a whole YEAR yet claims she wasn’t paid for more than 20 hours per month.  Why would she continue to do this for a whole year if she wasn’t being paid?!? That’s what I don’t understand, in addition to her being complicit to the fraud for an entire year.


Listen, if you haven't paid me what I'm due, I will not continue to work for you.  Certainly not continuing for a whole year!  Like who does that?


----------



## baghagg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Totally believed Ramona would abuse her assistant this way.  I am surprised she would pur her Bravo contract in jeopardy by trying to scam them by submitting fake receipts she bought and submitting them and then returning the dress.  Also surprised that Bravo is providing a clothing allowance.  I wonder if any other housewives are getting clothing allowances.  If so, these shows are getting faker all the time...


#metoo [emoji6]


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> Listen, if you haven't paid me what I'm due, I will not continue to work for you.  Certainly not continuing for a whole year!  Like who does that?



I think it’s easy to say, but if she has bills, cannot find another job, etc, she would stay because that is still where she is getting her income... especially if someone is keeping you on the hook, like I’m sure Ramona did.


----------



## Prufrock613

https://www.google.com/amp/s/radaro...-dexter-split-cheating-cops-called-rhony/amp/

Well, well, well- this crazy woman should be karma enough for Ramona.


----------



## Aimee3

She was supposed to work 20 hours a month which is $200 an hour and says she worked 40 hours a week which would warrant $8,000 a week or $32,000 a month.  Why would she continue to work like that for $2,000 a month and  be shorted $30,000 each month?!?  And continue to do that for a whole year?  Logically those numbers don’t make sense to me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nothing that  Ramona ,Jill.,Bethany does surprises me.. In a way they are publicity/social media wh**res!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Prufrock613 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/radaro...-dexter-split-cheating-cops-called-rhony/amp/
> 
> Well, well, well- this crazy woman should be karma enough for Ramona.


Wow - Mario is 64 and she is 36


----------



## Prufrock613

WillstarveforLV said:


> Wow - Mario is 64 and she is 36


and she’s a nutter.  This isn’t her first affair with a married man & antics to go with it


----------



## SandyC1981

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...os/your-first-look-at-rhony-season-10-is-here

Looking forward to watching this season!! It looks very entertaining...


----------



## baghagg

SandyC1981 said:


> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...os/your-first-look-at-rhony-season-10-is-here
> 
> Looking forward to watching this season!! It looks very entertaining...


 Execs must have pushed the new season out ahead of schedule, perhaps to capitalize on Luanne's semi-recent issues...


----------



## meluvs2shop

SandyC1981 said:


> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...os/your-first-look-at-rhony-season-10-is-here
> 
> Looking forward to watching this season!! It looks very entertaining...


That does look like a good season!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

When does the new season start?


----------



## beekmanhill

meluvs2shop said:


> When does the new season start?



It starts April 4th.  There is a lot of material this year:  Bethenny's Puerto Rican efforts, Lu's arrest, the cruise from hell, Bobby's funeral, Ramona's assistant issues, Carole running a marathon, etc.
If they run out, it seems D'Agostino was questioned but not arrested for a Palm Beach altercation. 
http://www.bravotv.com/was-tom-dago...owing-a-drink-throwing-incident-in-palm-beach
And then there is Mario and girl friend drama that Ramona can crow about.  It looks very promising.


----------



## SandyC1981

meluvs2shop said:


> When does the new season start?



Apparently, tomorrow!


----------



## Lubina

CanuckBagLover said:


> Totally believed Ramona would abuse her assistant this way.  I am surprised she would pur her Bravo contract in jeopardy by trying to scam them by submitting fake receipts she bought and submitting them and then returning the dress.  Also surprised that Bravo is providing a clothing allowance.  I wonder if any other housewives are getting clothing allowances.  If so, these shows are getting faker all the time...



I figured popular housewives who have been on for a few seasons receive some type of clothing allowance or have deals in place. Thanks to Alex from NY we know that Bravo pays for all the trips no matter who is the hostess/invitee/guest of honor. They receive transportation to and from filmed dinners/parties/get togethers etc. as well as hair and makeup when filming. Also in season 3 returning housewives usually get a significant raise. 
I suspect that is the same for other popular Bravolebrities (I am looking at you Cameron from _Southern Charm_!) specifically when so much of what they wear pops up the very next day on fashion blogs with where to buy info and links to purchase it. 
Not that shopping and clothing isn't a big part of their lives, but the constant stream of available in store now items was suspect except for luxe brands because Chanel and Hermes aren't exactly hurting for publicity.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think we all knew the friendship would hit a rough patch. I still think Bethenny used carol as her mouthpiece when it came to Jason. 

*EXCLUSIVE: 'Entitled' Bethenny Frankel tried to QUIT RHONY over her feud with Carole Radziwill - and now other fed up castmates have piled on saying they've 'had enough of her'*

*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-tried-quit-RHONY-feud-Carole-Radziwill.html*


----------



## beekmanhill

Ohh, Carole finally wised up.  I bet she wishes she could take back some of those anti Jason comments.


----------



## pjhm

This is my least favorite show of the franchise, can’t relate to any of these women. Probably won’t watch any new episodes, the screaming gets on my nerves, kindergarten class for spoiled females.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

beekmanhill said:


> Ohh, Carole finally wised up.  I bet she wishes she could take back some of those anti Jason comments.


I hope Carole spills the tea on Bethanny!


----------



## baghagg

Watching season one on Bravo on this snowy/icy nyc/metro area day


----------



## Creativelyswank

She seriously replied to someone who has just lost their husband of 20 something years "I'm alone too"? She has reached the pinnacle of narcissism.


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> I think we all knew the friendship would hit a rough patch. I still think Bethenny used carol as her mouthpiece when it came to Jason.
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: 'Entitled' Bethenny Frankel tried to QUIT RHONY over her feud with Carole Radziwill - and now other fed up castmates have piled on saying they've 'had enough of her'*
> 
> *http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-tried-quit-RHONY-feud-Carole-Radziwill.html*


Took Carole long enough.  I would've thought she was smarter than that, with her background in investigative journalism, to uncover BS when she saw it.  Bethenny is one of those women who will use you, chew you up, spit you out, then move on to the next "friend".  I'm not shocked she's been friends with Kyle from RHOBH for so long.  She's another sh*t stirrer.


----------



## chaneljewel

Bethenny was on a recent episode of Shark Tank.  Of course she was a know it all, and never shut up.  I think she and Dorit on RHOBH should get together so we can see which one shuts up first.  It would be interesting because I think they’d both be talking over the other forever!  As much as Ramona gets on my nerves with her constant chattering, she can’t keep up with these two know it alls!!


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> I think we all knew the friendship would hit a rough patch. I still think Bethenny used carol as her mouthpiece when it came to Jason.
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: 'Entitled' Bethenny Frankel tried to QUIT RHONY over her feud with Carole Radziwill - and now other fed up castmates have piled on saying they've 'had enough of her'*
> 
> *http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-tried-quit-RHONY-feud-Carole-Radziwill.html*


Wow. This friendship required practically NO effort on B’s part. Carole was her lapdog and mouthpiece! You have to be quite horrible to mess that up.


----------



## roses5682

When does the show come back?


----------



## Creativelyswank

roses5682 said:


> When does the show come back?


April 4th


----------



## pquiles

DC-Cutie said:


> Listen, if you haven't paid me what I'm due, I will not continue to work for you.  Certainly not continuing for a whole year!  Like who does that?



Someone who wants to be caught on camera too.  Perhaps she has her own ideas on creating opportunities for herself.


----------



## baghagg

Just watched Aviva throw her leg across Le Cirque. [emoji27]


----------



## baghagg

(Forgot the attachments)^^^


----------



## baghagg

^^^^


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> ^^^^


Mods can you remove this post,  I tried but not possible.   Did not intend to post this pic,  thanks.


----------



## simone72

Tonight season Premiere whose watching ? Had to dig this thread out lol


----------



## baghagg

simone72 said:


> Tonight season Premiere whose watching ? Had to dig this thread out lol


I will be watching - in the advertisements you can see Luanne on the phone in a car telling someone she's been to prison - lol


----------



## Creativelyswank

simone72 said:


> Tonight season Premiere whose watching ? Had to dig this thread out lol


I'll be recording it to watch later. It's by far my favorite franchise.


----------



## Jayne1

What has Carole had done, besides the blonde hair?  Those talking heads do have a strong filter, but her features are still quite different.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> What has Carole had done, besides the blonde hair?  Those talking heads do have a strong filter, but her features are still quite different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025635
> View attachment 4025636


This particular shot appears to be filler all over and botox..  however,  her face didn't look quite like this in the actual scenes, so it's still a mystery to me.
ETA:  maybe some laser resurfacing too?


----------



## TC1

Ramona in that costume. Yikes. Sonja looked terrible in her costume too, her face is so overdone!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Boy, you can tell Luann had some kind of dependency on booze....


----------



## simone72

I TiVo’d the the show can’t wait to watch especially the Countess hah


----------



## beekmanhill

It was a hoot.  It was fun to see them all back.  The costume party, what were they thinking?  Don't they have people who let them know how a TV camera is going to reflect every bump and pooch?   Ramona as Britney, OMG.   The Countess, I don't think she meant any harm, but it shows what a bubble she lives in, not aware of the cultural mores we observe.  Carole looked silly, trying so hard to be cool.  Bethenny's I don't even remember, that's odd, usually she stands out.  The makeup on all of them looked very harsh and aging.  Dorinda with her SLS , NLB, SLN costume, OMG.   She is really drinking way too much.  

I've already heard enough from Bethenny for the whole season, but I guarantee I'll get more.  I do want to know what Bethenny said or did to create the fissure with Carole.  Where does this leave B this year without a pal to back her up?  

Tinsley looked great in the opening scene with the straight hair and the black outfit.   She looked way more New Yorkish than she did last year, when she was effecting the aging Southern belle look.  She's living my dream, in a nice hotel with room service for everything you might need.  

Its great that they all came out swinging and didn't tread on eggshells.  

The TH's were disastrous.  Who did the makeup?  Carole in particular looked dreadful.  In the other scenes she looked her usual self with maybe a little refreshing since last year.


----------



## kemilia

Yes, this opener was a hoot, I loved it! I will re-watch it, it goes by so fast I miss things.

Ok, I can barely recognize Ramona anymore, her PS is erasing her face. The Britney costume didn't do her figure any favors, she's always had that tummy and that awful red latex just highlighted it. Sonja's makeup in those little interviews--YIKES! The dark lipstick does not work, and her hair--awful. LuMann, I don't know what to say with her getup, that unreal wig, though kudos to her to be able to keep it on and upright. Carol's costume was clever but did not fit in with the Housewives-glamour look, and her face is so different, but I can still pick her out just by seeing her bad veneers. Bethenny's cheek implants look like they are gonna poke through her skin any time now, her getup was good but I didn't think "Barbie". Dorinda--wow, she is really drinking like a fish! Slurring her words, couldn't understand her much at the party. Tinsley is looking better now that she is dropping the southern belle look though she did manage to work it into her Madonna getup.

All in all--great opener, this is my fave HW franchise too.


----------



## lp640

I loved this episode. I love this so much more than Real Housewives of Beverly Hills now.

Breath of fresh air.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Carol is really full of herself, coming off as really B*tchy, to everyone.  I think she is really going to get on my nerves this season.
Tinsely does look a lot better. Loved her hair pull back in a simply ponytail. Much much chic and more age approriate.  
I loved Dorinda's bubble dress. Her excitement over it was so endearing. (Of course John has to make some sleazy innuendo to Tinsely - John as SWAT member - wishful thinking - too hilarious).
Lu - what can I say - I still like her despite everything (even despite her Diana Ross costume).  Would have been even better if she belted out a song.
Surreal watching Romana dressed in a red latex skin cat suit and Bethenny as "Barbie" arguing who supports women the most.  And to top it off, Bethenny proceeds to lecture Ramona on how she can't be a nice person, in the most cutting way. (Calling the kettle black much?)
Poor Rocco. He deserves better than Sonja. Sonja will drop Rocco the minute she thinks she has a "better" guy (e.g. someone with more money or looks). And Sonja changing her tune on Tom. Last year it was all about her relationship with Tom and how upset she was at "losing" him. Now, its like, he's a leapord who never changes his spots.  
But a great opener. Excited its back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenney/Ramona saga is like Vickie/Tamra - it's getting old
LuAnn - had some facial work - looks nice and subtle
Tinsley - yes, she looks refreshed this season
Carol - her face work was needed, but now she looks weird
Dorinda - looks great, as always.... until she starts drinking


----------



## baghagg

DC-Cutie said:


> Bethenney/Ramona saga is like Vickie/Tamra - it's getting old
> LuAnn - had some facial work - looks nice and subtle
> Tinsley - yes, she looks refreshed this season
> Carol - her face work was needed, but now she looks weird
> Dorinda - looks great, as always.... until she starts drinking


^^^This!^^^

Also,  the TH makeup was bizarre, whomever is responsible should be ashamed.


----------



## pursegrl12

Love me some drunk Dorinda!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Bethenney/Ramona saga is like Vickie/Tamra - it's getting old
> LuAnn - had some facial work - looks nice and subtle
> Tinsley - yes, she looks refreshed this season
> Carol - her face work was needed, but now she looks weird
> Dorinda - looks great, as always.... until she starts drinking


Tinsley's smile is different, bigger or something.  Maybe she's just happier.

Carol had a facelift I think, and her eyes are more open.  Much more eye lid than she had before.

Dorinda is beautiful but I agree, the drinking is bothersome.


----------



## simone72

Thank you ladies for all the recaps! I finally watched it and here’s my two cents:
Tinsley not bloated from booze anymore so much more confindent and pretty plus jealous about her living in a hotel !
All costumes were a riot but Ramona’s did her no favors too tight only Bethenny could look good in the similar latex. I have to say tho Ramona’s face is aging in reverse ! Still wondering what transpired between Carole and Bethenny maybe Carole got tired of her. Dorinda please get a hold of your booze you were the hostess and not cool to get wasted like that !


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Apparently there was a season premiere party the other night and all were in attendance except Bethanny, rumour has it , due to that she is at odds with most of the other cast members, but the rest of them seem like a pretty tight bunch now...I wonder if they all formed an alliance against Bethanny  spearheaded by Carole...?


----------



## Baglady41

Very interesting. I wonder who Bethenny is going to have in her corner now.


----------



## beekmanhill

Carole is being very direct there.  I was surprised the relationship lasted as long as it did.  Wonder whose side Andy is on?


----------



## sydgirl

Great ep! But they all have come back looking 'refreshed' lol especially LuAnn and Tinsley, both their eyes and brows looked more pulled back/tight...kinda like that catwoman Jocelyn Weinstein (spelling?) Lol 
Carole looks more 'plump' too.


----------



## Aimee3

I thought Bethenny looked the best.  Sonia in that costume looked about 15 years older than she is!  Ramona looked scary in the talking heads part. That Makeup was awful!


----------



## pjhm

Baglady41 said:


> Very interesting. I wonder who Bethenny is going to have in her corner now.




Thanks for sharing this. 
Carole can be self righteous so not sure who is at fault here but Bethenny seems to be a challenge for anyone to be friends with———but I look at them all as screaming hyenas.


----------



## beekmanhill

WillstarveforLV said:


> Apparently there was a season premiere party the other night and all were in attendance except Bethanny, rumour has it , due to that she is at odds with most of the other cast members, but the rest of them seem like a pretty tight bunch now...I wonder if they all formed an alliance against Bethanny  spearheaded by Carole...?



I would doubt that Carole would spearhead anything, but the others may be more empowered to take Bethenny on if they know no one, including Carole, will back Bethenny up.
I'll never forgive Carole for getting involved in Bethenny's  divorce situation and being the mouthpiece for B's point of view.  It was so unfair to Jason.  Bethenny was forbidden to talk about Jason on the show, and Carole was stupid enough to say the words Bethenny couldn't say.


----------



## simone72

Bethenny doesn’t know how to be a friend she’s surrounded by yes people on her payroll and had a ginormous ego especially now that she made it big she sounds unbearable. It never seemed a 50-50 friendship with Carole to me it seemed as Bethenny was in the lead and Carole was star struck over her


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Carol finally saw what her purpose in the 'friendship' was with Bethenny - to be her mouthpiece, speaking about Jason.  Nothing more.  Now the divorce is final, she's no longer of any use to Bethenny.  She has argued with every woman on the show, so they aren't friends.  Just co-workers


----------



## rockhollow

I was also saddened when Carole became good friends with Bethenny and become her wingman. Up to that point I really liked Carole, she always came across as such a smart, independent, down to earth woman, and couldn't understand what drew her to Bethenny, who never seemed to treat her as an equal, and then used her to be her mouthpiece. It seemed that Carole lost herself in wanting to be like Bethenny.
For the last couple of seasons, Carole lost all credibility for me. I'll be happy if she separated herself from Bethenny and becomes the old Carole.

Most of the women look like they've had work done since last season - and not all for the good. One of the things that was always refreshing about NY was the women looked relatively natural, having more desecrate  work done, aging more gracefully.
That seems to be gone and some of them have gone the way of the California housewives - they are all starting to look the same.


----------



## kemilia

rockhollow said:


> I was also saddened when Carole became good friends with Bethenny and become her wingman. Up to that point I really liked Carole, she always came across as such a smart, independent, down to earth woman, and couldn't understand what drew her to Bethenny, who never seemed to treat her as an equal, and then used her to be her mouthpiece. It seemed that Carole lost herself in wanting to be like Bethenny.
> For the last couple of seasons, Carole lost all credibility for me. I'll be happy if she separated herself from Bethenny and becomes the old Carole.
> 
> Most of the women look like they've had work done since last season - and not all for the good. One of the things that was always refreshing about NY was the women looked relatively natural, having more desecrate  work done, aging more gracefully.
> That seems to be gone and some of them have gone the way of the California housewives - they are all starting to look the same.


Yes, the NY housewives looked real and not all cookie cutter, but that's changing, I guess. Ramona didn't even look like herself in some scenes, I'm worried she will have some procedure and her "Ramona Eyes" will only live on in those hilarious glasses on WWHL. Was Carol's mouth always crooked or are her bigger lips the problem?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jill is the only one that has the most natural looking work.


----------



## rockhollow

kemilia said:


> Yes, the NY housewives looked real and not all cookie cutter, but that's changing, I guess. Ramona didn't even look like herself in some scenes, I'm worried she will have some procedure and her "Ramona Eyes" will only live on in those hilarious glasses on WWHL. Was Carol's mouth always crooked or are her bigger lips the problem?



Ramona, Sonja and Carole all looked like they had extensive work done. I agree Ramona looks so different - Sonja also hardly looked like her old self. I've been re-watching the old NY seasons and am on Season 5, so it was a bit shocking to see some of the ladies last night in the current season.
And Carole is looking just like the others, so much of her uniqueness is going with each new procedure to her face.

It's probably going to be a tough season on Luann, she lorded her marriage over the other ladies, and they'll all want a chance to slap her down a bit - I know she brought it on herself, but I've always kind of liked Luann - we'll have to see if she's got thick enough skin to last, and how good she is at eating humble pie.
Not the best start though with that tasteless costume she wore, not that any of the costumes were that great, but at least the other ladies were ugly, not disrespectful.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sydgirl said:


> Great ep! But they all have come back looking 'refreshed' lol especially LuAnn and Tinsley, both their eyes and brows looked more pulled back/tight...kinda like that catwoman Jocelyn Weinstein (spelling?) Lol
> Carole looks more 'plump' too.



Here's hoping that with all their nips & tucks, that they don't look  like the cat lady Jocelyn Wildenstein
They all need better stylists as they are looking dated


----------



## CanuckBagLover

simone72 said:


> Bethenny doesn’t know how to be a friend she’s surrounded by yes people on her payroll and had a ginormous ego especially now that she made it big she sounds unbearable. It never seemed a 50-50 friendship with Carole to me it seemed as Bethenny was in the lead and Carole was star struck over her



Yes and now they even seem to be running out of her yes people on her payroll - so we see her driver/dog walker/bearer of bloody pillows. (He seem nice - I hope she pays him well).


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bethenny needs to consult with an anger management specialist..
Not sure if she is still consulting Dr. Amodor but she certainly should be seeing someone
She lashes out terribly & it doesn't reflect well at all. She can be scary at times
While she does believe in empowering women the way she goes about it is rather dysfunctional
Tough to be in business with her I would suspect & tougher to maintain a friendship with
her as we have seen over the years. She's alienated so many of rhony


----------



## pjhm

hotshot said:


> Bethenny needs to consult with an anger management specialist..
> Not sure if she is still consulting Dr. Amodor but she certainly should be seeing someone
> She lashes out terribly & it doesn't reflect well at all. She can be scary at times
> While she does believe in empowering women the way she goes about it is rather dysfunctional
> Tough to be in business with her I would suspect & tougher to maintain a friendship with
> her as we have seen over the years. She's alienated so many of rhony



Yes, definitely needs anger mgmt training and a lot more therapy—when I watch her I think to myself “keep all knives away from that woman”


----------



## Love Of My Life

pjhm said:


> Yes, definitely needs anger mgmt training and a lot more therapy—when I watch her I think to myself “keep all knives away from that woman”



She is a loose cannon..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Interview with Luann:
https://www.thedailybeast.com/real-...nd-getting-groped-by-russell-simmons?ref=home


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don’t understand why people have to do black face. If you’re going as a black artist/celeb, just pick a memorable costume, people will get it automatically.


----------



## beachgirl38

Ramona and Sonja look like they had work done - their faces don't move!  I had a laugh in the first few minutes of the season premiere - can't have a real housewives without a little dog peeing on the floor scene lol!!!

I love Carole, but not liking the hair on her.  She looks better and younger with long "bronde" hair - the blonde takes away the warmth.  That happens to me when I go too blonde.  She needs brown/honey tones.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beachgirl38 said:


> Ramona and Sonja look like they had work done - their faces don't move!  I had a laugh in the first few minutes of the season premiere - can't have a real housewives without a little dog peeing on the floor scene lol!!!
> 
> I love Carole, but not liking the hair on her.  She looks better and younger with long "bronde" hair - the blonde takes away the warmth.  That happens to me when I go too blonde.  She needs brown/honey tones.


Oh they def had work.


----------



## swags

I was liking Bethenny again and then she has to ruin it by throwing her success in the others face. We get it, B but its not like the others are doing that bad. They also get a Housewives salary. I thought it was nice what she did in Houston and I also teared up at the Cookie scene.


----------



## TC1

It was nice of them to highlight Bethenny's charitable work..but I think it was tacky of her to say how much Ramona and Tinsely donated. Why put out a dollar figure?..oh to make Ramona look cheap?..well the other ones donated ZERO.


----------



## chowlover2

beachgirl38 said:


> Ramona and Sonja look like they had work done - their faces don't move!  I had a laugh in the first few minutes of the season premiere - can't have a real housewives without a little dog peeing on the floor scene lol!!!
> 
> I love Carole, but not liking the hair on her.  She looks better and younger with long "bronde" hair - the blonde takes away the warmth.  That happens to me when I go too blonde.  She needs brown/honey tones.


I think Carole is using the Kardashian trick of changing your hair color when they have work done. You really notice the hair and not so much of the plastic surgery. Carole looks terrible as a blonde though, it washes her out.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TC1 said:


> It was nice of them to highlight Bethenny's charitable work..but I think it was tacky of her to say how much Ramona and Tinsely donated. Why put out a dollar figure?..oh to make Ramona look cheap?..well the other ones donated ZERO.



Agree.. It was in poor taste to say that..


----------



## simone72

hotshot said:


> Agree.. It was in poor taste to say that..


Because she has no class!


----------



## tweegy

I gotta say... im shocked Carole is 54 [emoji52] I didn’t think so was so old for some reason


----------



## tweegy

I’m NOW watching last weeks epi


----------



## tweegy

I’m sorry... even tho it’s SO sooooo wrong ... I busted out laughing at Luann’s costume omg ... WHAT was she thinking!!! ?


----------



## tweegy

Luann looks like she should be guarding buckingham palace!


----------



## Tivo

Ramona looked good in that Britney costume.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Dorinda and her lotto scratch cards just cracked me up!
Sonja is  truly pathetic. And I hate how she refers to her gay friends "as my gays", like a gay person is an equivalent of a designer handbag. Its truly insulting and she is not the only one guilty of it.
Bethenny hired a president for her SkinnyGirl company!?  When she kept pointing out to her assistants what was wrong with her office - that has  to go, that's in the wrong place etc, I half expected her to point to him as well!
Kudos for Carole finishing the Marathon but comparing it to her assignment in Afghanistan was a bit much for me. I always feel that Carole is living in the past and resting on her laurels as a journalist/author and her marriage and connection to the Kennedys.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I think Sonia is jealous of Tinsley even though she was trying to insult her.  I think Tinsley is back with Scott bc cue the pics of her on vacation all over the world on IG. 
Agree with the “my gays” comment, it’s insulting and I think even Andy pointed it out a few times.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Dorinda and her lotto scratch cards just cracked me up!
> Sonja is  truly pathetic. And I hate how she refers to her gay friends "as my gays", like a gay person is an equivalent of a designer handbag. Its truly insulting and she is not the only one guilty of it.
> Bethenny hired a president for her SkinnyGirl company!?  When she kept pointing out to her assistants what was wrong with her office - that has  to go, that's in the wrong place etc, I half expected her to point to him as well!
> Kudos for Carole finishing the Marathon but comparing it to her assignment in Afghanistan was a bit much for me. I always feel that Carole is living in the past and resting on her laurels as a journalist/author and her marriage and connection to the Kennedys.


Sonja pretending like it's a weekly party or something. We all know it was just for the cameras


----------



## rockhollow

yes, poor Sonja - she's so delusional about her position in life. Gone are the days of her this grand socialite hosting parties to the rich and famous. She's never been able to move on.
And yes, I also think she's jealous of Tinsley - Tinsley has so many things that Sonja wishes for - youth, money, boyfriend, social position........
I always liked Sonja, but the years are wearing on her. Her 'Gray Gardensish' used to be cute, but it becomes sad and pathetic just like it did for the Edie's.

Good on Carole for completing the marathon, not an easy feat - I thought it was going to be more of her storyline this season, but with it over now, what's Carole got left? I guess we'll still see the failing of her and Bethenny's friendship.
I was happy to see Heather at the marathon, I hope her and Carole are still close friends. They seems so close on the show, I hope it continued.


----------



## Megs

Ahh I didn't realize they are back, will watch later tonight!!


----------



## RueMonge

TC1 said:


> Sonja pretending like it's a weekly party or something. We all know it was just for the cameras



That makes sense. I though Sonja said it was a weekly thing and was wondering if this is a way to make money or ?

Luann's braids.  Ack!   
I guess I'm not the only one who was confused if the she was in blackface at the party. Unbelievably clueless to do that.

And, yes, she does owe the ladies some conversation about Tom after all the crowing she did before the wedding.


----------



## pjhm

RueMonge said:


> That makes sense. I though Sonja said it was a weekly thing and was wondering if this is a way to make money or ?
> 
> Luann's braids.  Ack!
> I guess I'm not the only one who was confused if the she was in blackface at the party. Unbelievably clueless to do that.
> 
> And, yes, she does owe the ladies some conversation about Tom after all the crowing she did before the wedding.



She bronzed her face, not theatrical blackface, but she looked goofy nevertheless.


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> I was liking Bethenny again and then she has to ruin it by throwing her success in the others face. We get it, B but its not like the others are doing that bad. They also get a Housewives salary. I thought it was nice what she did in Houston and I also teared up at the Cookie scene.



That woman is hard for me to like; couldn’t stand her show with Frederick either, seemed very scripted, but she was still unhinged in it. If one wanted to relax with a another woman, she would be the last one I’d call.


----------



## TC1

RueMonge said:


> That makes sense. I though Sonja said it was a weekly thing and was wondering if this is a way to make money or ?
> 
> Luann's braids.  Ack!
> I guess I'm not the only one who was confused if the she was in blackface at the party. Unbelievably clueless to do that.
> 
> And, yes, she does owe the ladies some conversation about Tom after all the crowing she did before the wedding.


She did SAY it was a weekly thing. But who's she fooling?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Luann got divorced but I’m not sure she totally came to her senses, there still seems to be an element of delusion there.  At dinner with Tinsley she seemed to be cutting down others’ relationships and acting like her marriage was something real and not a total joke/mess.


----------



## luvs2shop

So excited about the new season! I have to say, Dorinda is still my fave.  She's very authentic, kind, giving and looks for the best in others. Love her! 
I also find Tinsley very endearing as well; a super sweet girl. ❤


----------



## Mrs.Z

I’m actually getting tired of Dorinda, I think her drinking is going to be a storyline this season.  She seems to get quite drunk and become aggressive; moreover, nothing she says is really credible at that point as she’s totally out of it.


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m actually getting tired of Dorinda, I think her drinking is going to be a storyline this season.  She seems to get quite drunk and become aggressive; moreover, nothing she says is really credible at that point as she’s totally out of it.


Haha this is what I like about her..   guess I'm laughing AT her,  not with her.


----------



## pursegrl12

can Carol please stfu about Lunann's outfit?!?! get over it Carol. It wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> Sonja pretending like it's a weekly party or something. We all know it was just for the cameras



Right? You’ve been having these parties for seven years and yet they’ve never been filmed? Sure. Her tag line drives me nuts as well. YOU are not a legacy Sonja. Your last name is, and it’s not even your last name because you divorced it! [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## TC1

buzzytoes said:


> Right? You’ve been having these parties for seven years and yet they’ve never been filmed? Sure. Her tag line drives me nuts as well. YOU are not a legacy Sonja. Your last name is, and it’s not even your last name because you divorced it! [emoji849][emoji849]


She's always trying to remind everyone of just that. her tagline this season...her casually mentioning to Lu "I talked to JPM about what to do with the townhouse"  girl, you don't have the Morgan money no mo. I didn't even think she and JPM were on speaking terms after the divorce/legal drama.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> She's always trying to remind everyone of just that. her tagline this season...her casually mentioning to Lu "I talked to JPM about what to do with the townhouse"  girl, you don't have the Morgan money no mo. I didn't even think she and JPM were on speaking terms after the divorce/legal drama.


Exactly!  It drives me insane.
Sonja was the hostess with the mostess


----------



## rockhollow

At first, I thought she was talking about a real estate firm, and not until I rewatched the episode I realized she was talking about the ex. I really doubt they are on this friendly of terms - we've heard for seasons that he wants nothing to do with her and I image even less as time goes on - Sonja has slowly been losing the plot.
I've been rewatching NY from the beginning, and even though I always kind of liked Sonja for her wild, kooky ways, when you watch her season after season, she kind of loses her shine. From the get go, which is 5 years post divorce, she really isn't that nice to anyone, quite selfish and self absorbed - the way she treated Heather (who only offered to help her because she felt sorry for her) was like an underpreforming employee.

Sonja seems to want to cling onto that brief 10+ year period when she was lady of the manor.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> She's always trying to remind everyone of just that. her tagline this season...her casually mentioning to Lu "I talked to JPM about what to do with the townhouse"  girl, you don't have the Morgan money no mo. I didn't even think she and JPM were on speaking terms after the divorce/legal drama.



Haha, I concluded she was talking to the bank JPMorgan Chase, and trying to pretend she was talking to the ex Mr. Morgan.   She probably still does get some special treatment at the bank.  She'd have a financial advisor there, at the least.


----------



## sgj99

I'm past even feeling sorry for, she just needs to grow up and step into the real world.  she hasn't been a "morgan" since her divorce 10+ years ago and had to leave that lifestyle her marriage had afforded her.  running around for the last several years on this show has done her no favors (camera shots of her butt when she's forgotten her underwear, her constant talk about sex and how active she is - embarrassing for her daughter, her drunkenness, etc ...)
but I loved the bag, reptile skin bag she was carrying when she had lunch with Lu.  anyone have an ID?


----------



## beekmanhill

Actually, she MUST have been talking about the financial institution JPM because ex hubby's name is John Adams Morgan or JAM.  (He is a descendant of John Adams as well)


----------



## cafecreme15

beekmanhill said:


> Actually, she MUST have been talking about the financial institution JPM because ex hubby's name is John Adams Morgan or JAM.  (He is a descendant of John Adams as well)


Came here to comment exactly this! And JAM is 87 according to Google!


----------



## Prufrock613

This is what Sonja thinks she still is...


----------



## Tropigal3

Prufrock613 said:


> View attachment 4037897
> 
> This is what Sonja thinks she still is...


I didn't realize the ex was THAT much older than she is.  And her daughter is so cute.  Wonder why she is at boarding school.  I cannot imagine not seeing my child every night.


----------



## Prufrock613

Tropigal3 said:


> I didn't realize the ex was THAT much older than she is.  And her daughter is so cute.  Wonder why she is at boarding school.  I cannot imagine not seeing my child every night.


I am the same - on both accounts! 

If I couldn’t make sure my 12 DS was in bed for the night- it would drive me crazy.  I love our discussions on the way home from school.

But, but...boarding school is THE BEST!  She must be seen and socialize with the wealthiest - Sonja Morgan (jk).

Dude was old...I just can’t with Sonja.  Anna Nicole Smith comes to mind with this photo- minus the fried chicken, stripper, $$$ whore...


----------



## Prufrock613

Sonja is as attached to “Morgan” as LuAnn is to “Countess”- let’s not kid anyone.


----------



## Prufrock613

Seriously


----------



## beekmanhill

I think in that social strata on the east coast anyway, you send your kid to boarding school.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Honestly, if Sonja behaves off camera, the way she behaves on camera, then I think her daughter would be best in boarding school  Just wonder how much involved Mr. Morgan is in his daughter's life.


----------



## AECornell

I think a lot of people send their kids to boarding school when they’ve got a lot of money. It’s just the thing to do. Luann’s daughter went. It’s also a big thing in Europe to do.


----------



## sgj99

that photo looks like a family photo, but one thinks:  Sonja's Grandfather, Sonja, Sonja's daughter.  and Sonja was wife # 4 I think, then he left Sonja and has remarried again.

re:  boarding school - I think the Morgan's expected it, in that social strata it's what you do.  For them it's not only about the wonderful education but the connections everyone makes  from these institutions.


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't realize that Sonja was wife #4 (just like Luann) and that there is wife #5.
We don't know much about Morgan's past - I guess there must be more children from the earlier marriages - the children are probably older than Sonja.
I bet Morgan supports the daughter, but if smart, keeps the funds out of Sonja's hands, doing to her losing all that money over those bad movie deals. And hopefully there will be a large trust fund for the daughter once she comes of age - again something that Sonja  can't get her hands on.

It's kind of depressing watching the older seasons in a group - it makes you see the worst of the women.
To watch Sonja just match down to road to self destruction, is kind of sad.
She could have had so much, but her refusal to let go of the past and realize that part of her life is gone, just keeps her wading in the past.
Right now, I'm in Season 7, where Sonja's drinking and partying is reaching the breaking point, and she's such a mess.


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> *I didn't realize that Sonja was wife #4 (just like Luann) and that there is wife #5.
> We don't know much about Morgan's past - I guess there must be more children from the earlier marriages - the children are probably older than Sonja.*
> I bet Morgan supports the daughter, but if smart, keeps the funds out of Sonja's hands, doing to her losing all that money over those bad movie deals. And hopefully there will be a large trust fund for the daughter once she comes of age - again something that Sonja  can't get her hands on.
> 
> It's kind of depressing watching the older seasons in a group - it makes you see the worst of the women.
> To watch Sonja just match down to road to self destruction, is kind of sad.
> She could have had so much, but her refusal to let go of the past and realize that part of her life is gone, just keeps her wading in the past.
> Right now, I'm in Season 7, where Sonja's drinking and partying is reaching the breaking point, and she's such a mess.



yes, Sonja is Morgan's 4th wife and he's currently married to #5.  He has had three children, one with Sonja.  He has sons, one from wife #1 and one from wife #2.   I believe both of these sons are older than Sonja.  He and Sonja were married only 9 years and at the time that was his longest marriage.  He obviously has a problem with the whole commitment-thing.  He's been remarried since 2010 to wife #5.  I would imagine Sonja's behavior is a huge embarrassment to the whole Morgan clan.


----------



## RueMonge

sgj99 said:


> yes, Sonja is Morgan's 4th wife and he's currently married to #5.  He has had three children, one with Sonja.  He has sons, one from wife #1 and one from wife #2.   I believe both of these sons are older than Sonja.  He and Sonja were married only 9 years and at the time that was his longest marriage.  He obviously has a problem with the whole commitment-thing.  He's been remarried since 2010 to wife #5.  I would imagine Sonja's behavior is a huge embarrassment to the whole Morgan clan.



On the one hand, yes Sonja must be an embarrassment, but his marriage record doesn't make him much of a prize either.


----------



## sgj99

RueMonge said:


> On the one hand, yes Sonja must be an embarrassment, but his marriage record doesn't make him much of a prize either.



absolutely!


----------



## Tropigal3

Sad because I used to really like Sonja in earlier seasons but her drinking and talking about sex all the time is just TMI.  I can only imagine what an embarrassment she must be to the Morgan family but they are probably thankful she's not really related to them except for her daughter.


----------



## cafecreme15

Tropigal3 said:


> Sad because I used to really like Sonja in earlier seasons but her drinking and talking about sex all the time is just TMI.  I can only imagine what an embarrassment she must be to the Morgan family but they are probably thankful she's not really related to them except for her daughter.


I do wonder what her relationship with her daughter is like.


----------



## Mrs.Z

cafecreme15 said:


> I do wonder what her relationship with her daughter is like.



I wonder too, on one episode she talked about sending her daughter a care package at boarding school and it sounded like she was roaming around her house collecting old junk and open boxes of products to send.....it seemed like such a careless afterthought and she also made it sound like ...oh everyone sends them so she had to do it.  It made me sad.


----------



## sgj99

she's at boarding school, not living under a rock.  even if she doesn't watch the show you know girls that are around her do and she hears all about her mother's exploits.  that's got to be embarrassing!


----------



## rockhollow

The sad thing about watching the old episodes is that it seems like the other women seem to have lives that more forward, and Sonja's doesn't. Season after season, Sonja's struggles are the same. She doesn't come to terms with her anything in her life - she's still trying to come to terms with her divorce - she continues to drink and hook up with random men - her townhouse continues to fall apart around her.
After 10  seasons - almost 10 years - Sonja still hasn't got it and moved on.


----------



## simone72

But she somehow (Sonja) manages to house hop expense free all over Europe summer after summer in the most amazing places it’s clear she has friends in high places that are still willing to take her in


----------



## beekmanhill

simone72 said:


> But she somehow (Sonja) manages to house hop expense free all over Europe summer after summer in the most amazing places it’s clear she has friends in high places that are still willing to take her in



That always amazes me.  She gets to go to top events in France in the summer.  She must have made some good friends while married to Morgan.


----------



## Mrs.Z

The exchange between Sonja and Dorinda last night was shameful.  Dorinda has a few drinks and gets utterly nasty.  Sonja was unkind as well but man Dorinda was awful, I’m not sure how you are friends with someone after that.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

After watching the last episode it seems this season Sonja is the target.


----------



## simone72

I can’t get over Sonja on the Hamptons Jitney!!


----------



## sgj99

simone72 said:


> I can’t get over Sonja on the Hamptons Jitney!!



all I could think of is .... "it's a bus!" and she said how classy it was ... it's a bus!


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> The sad thing about watching the old episodes is that it seems like the other women seem to have lives that more forward, and Sonja's doesn't. Season after season, Sonja's struggles are the same. She doesn't come to terms with her anything in her life - she's still trying to come to terms with her divorce - she continues to drink and hook up with random men - her townhouse continues to fall apart around her.
> After 10  seasons - almost 10 years - Sonja still hasn't got it and moved on.



she acts like the divorce just happened yesterday!


----------



## sgj99

Mrs.Z said:


> The exchange between Sonja and Dorinda last night was shameful.  Dorinda has a few drinks and gets utterly nasty.  Sonja was unkind as well but man Dorinda was awful, I’m not sure how you are friends with someone after that.



I think that while yes, Dorinda was ugly, she is just "done" with Sonja's poor-pitiful-me act (i'm done with it too) that Sonja has sang since her divorce ten years ago.  I have a feeling that all of that which had come out of Dorinda's mouth had been festering for quite a while.  And while her delivery was nasty her message was probably spot on - did you catch the info that Morgan left her to go with her girlfriend after he caught her screwing around in the South of France?  Must be common knowledge among that group.
Also, why was Sonja insisting that Ramona loved her contractor, she looked ridiculous smirking about it and repeating it.   If it was a joke it fell flat, if she was serious than she needs some help.


----------



## Mrs.Z

sgj99 said:


> I think that while yes, Dorinda was ugly, she is just "done" with Sonja's poor-pitiful-me act (i'm done with it too) that Sonja has sang since her divorce ten years ago.  I have a feeling that all of that which had come out of Dorinda's mouth had been festering for quite a while.  And while her delivery was nasty her message was probably spot on - did you catch the info that Morgan left her to go with her girlfriend after he caught her screwing around in the South of France?  Must be common knowledge among that group.
> Also, why was Sonja insisting that Ramona loved her contractor, she looked ridiculous smirking about it and repeating it.   If it was a joke it fell flat, if she was serious than she needs some help.



Yes, interesting information, I had no idea Sonja’s marriage possibly ended bc she was cheating, but who would be attracted to someone 30+ years older than them anyway.  I don’t feel bad for her if that’s the case, my impression of the narrative this whole time was poor Sonja her husband left her and she was devastated.  
Her bit about Romana dating the contractor was weird, agreed.  Was she lying or joking, not sure.  
The fact that she so deeply lives in the past, cannot make a good financial or business decision to save her life and seems to float through life in a rather unstable fashion makes me think she needs real help, I guess that’s why Dorinda attacking her seemed cruel.


----------



## rockhollow

I  was also surprised to hear Dorinda say it was Sonja that got caught cheating, leading to the end of the marriage. But seeing how sexual Sonja is, being with such a older man must have been difficult for her - not that I could ever excuse cheating. 
That's the thing I find the hardest about Sonja - there's something about her that makes me want to like and feel for her, but it's smoke and mirrors - the real Sonja is selfish and not very nice.

This season looks like it going to be not very nice to Sonja. The ladies all seems to have just had enough of Sonja and her never ending excuses and delusions.
The sad part is that I think Sonja has finally hit rock bottom and it's going to be hard to see the ladies finally be tired of the whole thing and not be there for her.


----------



## Tropigal3

So true.  I was surprised by that comment Dorinda made about Sonja's divorce as well.  And agree, she's so sexual I doubt that Morgan could keep her happy in that respect.  Plus she seems to really go for the young guys.  Another thing that I hadn't noticed before is Sonja's makeup in her PI's.  Those eyelashes look totally ridiculous and make her look cross-eyed!  

One thing I must say about Erika is that her makeup always looks so perfect.  Even though I may not like the look, it always looks perfect.  

I like Carole as a blond.  The one thing that she could fix that would improve her overall look would be to fix her bucked teeth.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Sonja’s makeup in the interview part is horrendous...and she’s very attractive, so whoever did that should be ashamed!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tropigal3 said:


> I like Carole as a blond.  The one thing that she could fix that would improve her overall look would be to fix her bucked teeth.



I appreciate a little overbite, people overreact to an overbite. Thus changing the nice profile and fullness of the mouth area. Leaving a natural untouched look is good.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sonja's house is up for rent, $32,000 a month.   Keep dreaming, Sonja.  

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...63rd-St_New-York_NY_10065_M41442-22492#photo2

Maybe if it were in tip top shape, she could come close, but the house has too much of a reputation from the show.


----------



## cafecreme15

beekmanhill said:


> Sonja's house is up for rent, $32,000 a month.   Keep dreaming, Sonja.
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...63rd-St_New-York_NY_10065_M41442-22492#photo2
> 
> Maybe if it were in tip top shape, she could come close, but the house has too much of a reputation from the show.


I used to live up the street from Sonja's house and have walked past it many times. It is RIGHT next to a 24 hour parking garage...not great.


----------



## cafecreme15

Also I get why the ladies are frustrated with Sonja's living in the past poor me shtick, but I thought Dorinda's reaction to her was disproportionately over the top. It seemed to come out of no where.


----------



## Mrs.Z

cafecreme15 said:


> I used to live up the street from Sonja's house and have walked past it many times. It is RIGHT next to a 24 hour parking garage...not great.



Every time they show the facade of the house on the show I notice the 24 hour parking garage!!!  Ugh!


----------



## baghagg

cafecreme15 said:


> Also I get why the ladies are frustrated with Sonja's living in the past poor me shtick, but I thought Dorinda's reaction to her was disproportionately over the top. It seemed to come out of no where.


 It feels like Dorinda has not let go of her animosity towards Sonja from seasons past...

x

Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mrs.Z

baghagg said:


> It feels like Dorinda has not let go of her animosity towards Sonja from seasons past...
> 
> Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app



I sense anger from Dorinda in general....Is she really happy with John or afraid to be alone


----------



## Longchamp

beekmanhill said:


> Sonja's house is up for rent, $32,000 a month.   Keep dreaming, Sonja.
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...63rd-St_New-York_NY_10065_M41442-22492#photo2
> 
> Maybe if it were in tip top shape, she could come close, but the house has too much of a reputation from the show.


It's so dated also even if you remove her furnishings and unfriendly lay out.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Am I the only one who thinks that the makeup artist Sonja is using this season for her confessional narratives, ought to be fired?!  Unless Sonja intended to look as white-faced as a geisha? Otherwise either her foundation is Benjamin Moore's Decorator White or her face powder has major flash-back. I'm guessing the latter. 

But isn't checking for photo flash-back the 1st thing taught in Professional Celebrity Makeup 101?


----------



## Tropigal3

Ceeyahd said:


> I appreciate a little overbite, people overreact to an overbite. Thus changing the nice profile and fullness of the mouth area. Leaving a natural untouched look is good.


Yeah, I should have used the word "overbite" instead of "buck".


----------



## TC1

I hoe Ramona bought some art after having the artists re-organize her entire house and fix her electronics.


----------



## Prufrock613

cafecreme15 said:


> I used to live up the street from Sonja's house and have walked past it many times. It is RIGHT next to a 24 hour parking garage...not great.


And it had no hot water!  I’m sure which could be fixed by gettin a new hot water heater...Buttner times are tough at Sonja’s palace


----------



## beekmanhill

cafecreme15 said:


> I used to live up the street from Sonja's house and have walked past it many times. It is RIGHT next to a 24 hour parking garage...not great.



But in Manhattan, so many apartments/townhouses are next to something unpleasant.  In her house all the important rooms face the back.  You don't have to look at the street once you are in the house.  I think its more the condition of the house that would worry me were I a potential buyer.

Bethenny's house on Mercer Street was on the second floor with the living room facing the street.  That street has a lot of retail space and pop ups. I remember when Kylie Jenner had a pop up store right across the street.   There is a small Nike store there too that offers special editions. The street fills up when there is a new shoe.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Sonja's house is up for rent, $32,000 a month.   Keep dreaming, Sonja.
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...63rd-St_New-York_NY_10065_M41442-22492#photo2
> 
> Maybe if it were in tip top shape, she could come close, but the house has too much of a reputation from the show.


I still don't understand why she doesn't sell the place.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> I hoe Ramona bought some art after having the artists re-organize her entire house and fix her electronics.



That was embarrassing, an artist comes to your home to show you his work and you put him to work moving furniture, utilizing a dumb sort of entitled damsel in distress attitude to do so.....cringe.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I still don't understand why she doesn't sell the place.



Because JPM advised her to rent.


----------



## cafecreme15

beekmanhill said:


> But in Manhattan, so many apartments/townhouses are next to something unpleasant.  In her house all the important rooms face the back.  You don't have to look at the street once you are in the house.  I think its more the condition of the house that would worry me were I a potential buyer.
> 
> Bethenny's house on Mercer Street was on the second floor with the living room facing the street.  That street has a lot of retail space and pop ups. I remember when Kylie Jenner had a pop up store right across the street.   There is a small Nike store there too that offers special editions. The street fills up when there is a new shoe.



This is true, but it’s something that must be reflected in the price, especially considering there are other properties on this street and other prime UES blocks that are available in much more desirable positioning. Out of all the townhomes on that block, Sonja’s is the one I would want the least (if we’re dreaming, of course [emoji57])


----------



## tweegy

simone72 said:


> I can’t get over Sonja on the Hamptons Jitney!!


I was DYING.. then she piles her Hermes bag and label luggage in a pickup truck!!! WHAT?! LOL


----------



## WillstarveforLV

tweegy said:


> I was DYING.. then she piles her Hermes bag and label luggage in a pickup truck!!! WHAT?! LOL


No shame in her game!!


----------



## rockhollow

watching older episodes, I've just seen the one where Sonja has the terrible leak and had a contractor over to look at it. The leak was in the roof and there were buckets to catch the drips on all 5 floors.
She might have had the leak repaired but I really doubt anything was done to all the damage on the assorted floors.
For $32,000K a month, I'd want something pretty special.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I still don't understand why she doesn't sell the place.


I imagine that with everything she'd have to fix to bring it up to code would be a fortune. That's why she won't list it. Just try to make 32K a month off some sucker instead without having to do the major stuff.


----------



## sgj99

I'm on team Dorinda, Tinsley, and Ramona VS Sonja - Sonja is just clueless about what comes out of her mouth and how either stupid, insensitive or hurtful she is to others.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Someone commented on her IG that they paid $1890 for a fake Chanel bag from her store.


----------



## GoGlam

ShoreGrl said:


> Someone commented on her IG that they paid $1890 for a fake Chanel bag from her store.



That is nuts. That said, I think this is in the wrong thread


----------



## simone72

If the interest on this thread depicts how good last nights episode was I might have to pass !


----------



## beekmanhill

simone72 said:


> If the interest on this thread depicts how good last nights episode was I might have to pass !



I'd pass.  Endless tedious loud arguments over and over.  The outfits they wore to Ramona's might be worth seeing though.


----------



## RueMonge

Well. My happy takeaway from last night is that Dorinda says she may be cooling on John. I think she'll be better without him. He's a bridge to Richard, since they knew each other and maybe now Dorinda can move on a little from Richard's death. 

Sonja is so clueless. I get it...she's been medicated and trying to better herself and now she's coming off the meds, but it's pretty embarrassing how she's treating the girls.


----------



## rockhollow

Instead of Sonja getting more together as the years go by, she seems to get worst as time goes on. Sonja sometimes plays 'poor silly me' and then other times want to be 'smart, business savvy me'.
The other women grow tried of dealing with her flip flopping.
I can sure understand why Dorinda is so upset with clueless Sonja. Her husband passing is no comparison to divorce. I'm also a relatively recent widow, and had a friend also try and compare her loss from a divorce to me losing my husband - I lost it as well, and haven't been able to connect with that friend since - sorry there is no comparison whats so ever!
And also feel the comments from the other women about Dorinda always talking about her passed husband as living in the past so unfair. Grief and loss are a thing that has no deadlines as to when it should end. It's only been just over 2 years for me, and I struggle every day still, sometimes to even talk about him in the past tense.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sonja is pathetic & living in the "past"
She desperately needs therapy
Bad behavior from all & not inspiring for women


----------



## MamaSleepy

hotshot said:


> Sonja is pathetic & living in the "past"
> She desperately needs therapy
> Bad behavior from all & not inspiring for women


I'm guessing Sonja's "identity" was based solely on being the wife of a famous, wealthy person. She had no other personal accomplishments prior to or after that marriage. As the yrs pass, her public association with the JPMorgan name fades, along with her perceived self worth. Every season, her struggles to maintain a Morgan-like public facade become more threadbare. 
IMO, Sonja's the one selling stories to tabloids bc she's desperate for money. Not bc she's out for revenge, or a "bad" person. Guilty looks are her initial responses to such accusations. Until she collects herself and lashes back. 

Therapy would help Sonja accept her
Morgan-less status socially, financially, and emotionally. Of all the RHONY, Sonja is the most fragile and worrisome. 
 IMO. TIOLI (take it or leave it)


----------



## buzzytoes

Every word that comes out of Sonja's mouth annoys me. This "beautiful thing" that you had with Mr. Morgan was not beautiful. The man has been married FIVE times. You were a blip on his radar. I really need her to leave the show. I find the others annoying, but it actually makes me angry that she can't actually tell the truth about anything.


----------



## Prufrock613

Sonja isn’t pining for her ex- she’s pining for the lifestyle & status the relationship brought her.   She rarely speaks her ex’s name...it’s always St. Tropez, Gstaad, the yacht, the villas, P Diddy, John-John etc.

Sonja misses the good life- the one where she doesn’t have brown ice, leaking ceilings and have to wash her panties in the bidet


----------



## CanuckBagLover

The outfits that everyone was wearing to Ramona's party - they were so horrible! What were they thinking? Did the producers order them to find the most ugly outfits they had and wear them?
Couldn't stand Carole whining about how the party wasn't celebratory enough for her.  .  
John's look when Dorinda said she liked bald men was funny. It looked like he would have shaved his had right then and there if he had a razor.
Bethanny playing real estate mogul also caused to laugh  (and roll my eyes).


----------



## CanuckBagLover

buzzytoes said:


> Every word that comes out of Sonja's mouth annoys me. This "beautiful thing" that you had with Mr. Morgan was not beautiful. The man has been married FIVE times. You were a blip on his radar. I really need her to leave the show. I find the others annoying, but it actually makes me angry that she can't actually tell the truth about anything.



Does anyone know whether what Dorinda said about Sonja cheating on him and Mr Morgan marrying her friend is true?


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> Does anyone know whether what Dorinda said about Sonja cheating on him and Mr Morgan marrying her friend is true?


I wouldn’t put anything past Ms. Morgan.  Maybe they both did, maybe she retaliated against him?  Who knows?  I’m sure we will never get the factual answers from Sonja.  Her truth was probably rum soaked and sun baked on her yacht.


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> Couldn't stand Carole whining about how the party wasn't celebratory enough for her.  .
> John's look when Dorinda said she liked bald men was funny. It looked like he would have shaved his had right then and there if he had a razor.
> Bethanny playing real estate mogul also caused to laugh  (and roll my eyes).


Yes, Carole- you ran a marathon and so did thousands of others.  You don’t run it for accolades- duh.

Dennis looked like Shemp from the Three Stooges.  I don’t get the connection here- she gets to control him and throw away his Gucci sweaters?

Next up- B. Frankel is dealing real estate, in partnership Elon Musk and Richard Branson ... on Mars.


----------



## cafecreme15

Prufrock613 said:


> Sonja isn’t pining for her ex- she’s pining for the lifestyle & status the relationship brought her.   She rarely speaks her ex’s name...it’s always St. Tropez, Gstaad, the yacht, the villas, P Diddy, John-John etc.
> 
> Sonja misses the good life- the one where she doesn’t have brown ice, leaking ceilings and have to wash her panties in the bidet



This! And I think it was Bethenny pointed this out, and then proceeded to sort of side with Sonja anyway? Didn’t really get that. Dorinda sharing memories about her late husband is not her living in the past; Sonja deluding herself into thinking the Hamptons Jitney is a luxurious way to travel and repeatedly saying I HAVE FRIENDS IN THE HAMPTONS, is another story.


----------



## cafecreme15

Prufrock613 said:


> Yes, Carole- you ran a marathon and so did thousands of others.  You don’t run it for accolades- duh.
> 
> Dennis looked like Shemp from the Three Stooges.  I don’t get the connection here- she gets to control him and throw away his Gucci sweaters?
> 
> Next up- B. Frankel is dealing real estate, in partnership Elon Musk and Richard Branson ... on Mars.



That sweater was rather hideous. Did not think he could pull it off at all. And I agree with you about Carole. I was surprised she was complaining about the party at all, since after the marathon the most important thing to her was doing this to honor her late husband.


----------



## Prufrock613

cafecreme15 said:


> I HAVE FRIENDS IN THE HAMPTONS, is another story.


Why doesn’t Ms Morgan have a place to stay with *all of her friends, the Hamptons? 
*
“Her Gays” cant even let her crash?!?

Sonja needs to check in to the nearest asylum- psychotherapy, shock treatment - it will all be good!


----------



## TC1

Sonya reminds me of one of the Beale's and that townhouse is Grey Gardens


----------



## DC-Cutie

Am I the only one that can't really get into this season and just want to fast forward to see Carol and Bethenny's falling out?
I'm over the whole Ramona/Sonja thingy, because on the next girls trip they will be sharing a bed together.
Tinsley, Lu and Dorinda don't bother me much.


----------



## Tropigal3

Prufrock613 said:


> Dennis looked like Shemp from the Three Stooges.
> /QUOTE]


----------



## pjhm

DC-Cutie said:


> Am I the only one that can't really get into this season and just want to fast forward to see Carol and Bethenny's falling out?
> I'm over the whole Ramona/Sonja thingy, because on the next girls trip they will be sharing a bed together.
> Tinsley, Lu and Dorinda don't bother me much.



You are not alone! I could barely sit thru it and began nodding off. 
Part of the problem for me is the pitch of their screaming voices-very annoying rather than entertaining.


----------



## beekmanhill

pjhm said:


> You are not alone! I could barely sit thru it and began nodding off.
> Part of the problem for me is the pitch of their screaming voices-very annoying rather than entertaining.



I'm in that boat.  The screaming annoys me so much.  I did laugh at Bethenny's partial siding with Sonja on the divorce issue.  After all, she herself suffered so much.  
One thing Dorinda has never talked about its the kind of circles she moved in when Medley was alive.  I suppose most of the viewers don't even know about it.  I actually wish she would talk about it.  In the financial, political sphere, I suspect she soared much higher than old JAMorgan, who seems to spend his life on yachts.


----------



## cafecreme15

beekmanhill said:


> I'm in that boat.  The screaming annoys me so much.  I did laugh at Bethenny's partial siding with Sonja on the divorce issue.  After all, she herself suffered so much.
> One thing Dorinda has never talked about its the kind of circles she moved in when Medley was alive.  I suppose most of the viewers don't even know about it.  I actually wish she would talk about it.  In the financial, political sphere, I suspect she soared much higher than old JAMorgan, who seems to spend his life on yachts.



Does anyone here have information on this? I would love to know, too. I think she mentioned once that she hosted the *******s for dinner at her house before.


----------



## tweegy

MamaSleepy said:


> I'm guessing Sonja's "identity" was based solely on being the wife of a famous, wealthy person. She had no other personal accomplishments prior to or after that marriage. As the yrs pass, her public association with the JPMorgan name fades, along with her perceived self worth. Every season, her struggles to maintain a Morgan-like public facade become more threadbare.
> IMO, Sonja's the one selling stories to tabloids bc she's desperate for money. Not bc she's out for revenge, or a "bad" person. Guilty looks are her initial responses to such accusations. Until she collects herself and lashes back.
> 
> Therapy would help Sonja accept her
> Morgan-less status socially, financially, and emotionally. Of all the RHONY, Sonja is the most fragile and worrisome.
> IMO. TIOLI (take it or leave it)


What you mean she has no other personal accomplishments ?! Hello! The toaster!! The weekly parties!! those are like rilly hard


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> What you mean she has no other personal accomplishments ?! Hello! The toaster!! The weekly parties!! those are like rilly hard


What about the oven mits and aprons?


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> What about the oven mits and aprons?


Right!! See !! Mzzz Morgan has plenty accomplishments!!


----------



## pjhm

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone here have information on this? I would love to know, too. I think she mentioned once that she hosted the *******s for dinner at her house before.


From what I’ve read, Richard was her second husband, she got divorced from her first who fathered Hannah. Back in 2005 she was involved with Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt, and Hillary in some charity. That’s how she knows the *******s they all worked together on something, but not clear what charity it was.


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> Does anyone know whether what Dorinda said about Sonja cheating on him and Mr Morgan marrying her friend is true?



I read somewhere that part of the reason for the divorce was Sonja's bad business dealings that caused her to end up in bankruptcy, i.e., the whole movie producer thing.  Supposedly when she started loosing his money, JMorgan said "i'm outta here!"  But I think there is also some validity to the fact he ended up with one of her closest friends.


----------



## sgj99

tweegy said:


> What you mean she has no other personal accomplishments ?! Hello! The toaster!! The weekly parties!! those are like rilly hard



the toaster oven that never saw the light of day!  and she gets so offended when anyone mentions it


----------



## Bentley1

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone here have information on this? I would love to know, too. I think she mentioned once that she hosted the *******s for dinner at her house before.


I'd love to know more about Dorinda's fabulous life with Richard too! Sounds pretty impressive


----------



## rockhollow

I actually was on Carole’s side about the party held by Ramona. Completing a marathon is a big accomplishment and Ramona did say it was going to be a party to celebrate it - and a quick toast at the end of the dinner didn’t seem like much. 
Ramona is always going on about how much she loves a theme for her parties, and could have made much more of an effort.

And just a bit more Sonja bashing - I just finished re-watching season 8 - it gives such a different spin to see the episodes again. Sonja is so bitter and jealous  about the whole Tom and Luann engagement. For Lu suppose to be her good, good friend, you sure wouldn’t know it from the way she acts. At first, it was just that she was ‘friends with benefits’ and then as the season went on, she was the jilted long term lover. The inappropriate crying and moaning at Luann’s engagement party on the boat, and the real mean and catty things she said about Luann’s ring - those were not the things a friend should or would have said and done.

The whole end of season 8 was difficult to watch. I know in hindsight, what all the ladies were saying about Tom turned out to be correct, but at the time, it was hard not to feel sorry for Lu. For whatever weird reason, Luann was so in love with Tom and the whole idea of being married - she really gave up so much, thinking she’d be with Tom forever.
And now of course has to eat so much crow - not easy.


----------



## Nahreen

I have never liked Carole. She behaves she is above the others. She was from the beginning nasty towards Lu, already in London when they happened to wear similar coats or something like that. It was also about that designer Carole was friends with that Lu offered to showcase and Carole got nasty.


----------



## simone72

Carole thinks she’s better than anyone or at least that’s the vibe I get she’s more intelligent (she thinks )
Sonja is so jealous of everyone at this point and of course mostly about Tinsley. Those remarks about who pays for Tinsleys  lifestyle were testament to that.
The Countess is fun for tv Dorinda is a lush and Ramona is crazy but we already knew that.
Bethany’s ego doesn’t fit in one room she had to build an extra closet for that lol


----------



## baghagg

Nahreen said:


> I have never liked Carole. She behaves she is above the others. She was from the beginning nasty towards Lu, already in London when they happened to wear similar coats or something like that. It was also about that designer Carole was friends with that Lu offered to showcase and Carole got nasty.


The designer was Naeem Khan, and Luann aggressively pursued her (shamelessly) upon introduction by Carole.   Carole was embarrassed and I would have been as well.   As i remember it,  Luann was one upping each housewife when they would tell a story,  and she was heavily focused on Carole,  her clothes,  her mannerisms, her life,  story,  etc.   I've had this happen to me and it's weird af!

Sonja is no favorite of mine; however, she clearly had a long-term 'arrangement' with Tom, one in which as a friend I would NEVER feel comfortable getting in between (no matter how casual).  Sonja's and Tom's  arrangement was known in their circles.  On the boat during Luann's and Tom's engagement weekend, Sonja implied (outright stated i think) that she would have liked more from Tom but never pursued it as he seemed to be a bon vivant, confirmed bachelor/ladies' man,  etc.  Turns out she was 100% correct!

This last episode put Sonja and Luann together as if none of this was that important,  but during that past season it was the main topic.   That's why I don't believe these reality housewives shows are not scripted..



Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg

Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Prufrock613

sgj99 said:


> the toaster oven that never saw the light of day!  and she gets so offended when anyone mentions it


Yes!  Does anyone remember her fashion collection? She had a fashion show?!

And remember when Heather ‘Yummy Tummy’ was on?  She was the one who ‘directed’ the photo shoot for said toaster oven


----------



## baghagg

Prufrock613 said:


> Yes!  Does anyone remember her fashion collection? She had a fashion show?!
> 
> And remember when Heather ‘Yummy Tummy’ was on?  She was the one who ‘directed’ the photo shoot for said toaster oven


Yes!

Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg

Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MamaSleepy

MamaSleepy said:


> I'm guessing Sonja's "identity" was based solely on being the wife of a famous, wealthy person. She had no other personal accomplishments prior to or after that marriage. As the yrs pass, her public association with the JPMorgan name fades, along with her perceived self worth. Every season, her struggles to maintain a Morgan-like public facade become more threadbare.
> IMO, Sonja's the one selling stories to tabloids bc she's desperate for money. Not bc she's out for revenge, or a "bad" person. Guilty looks are her initial responses to such accusations. Until she collects herself and lashes back.
> 
> Therapy would help Sonja accept her
> Morgan-less status socially, financially, and emotionally. Of all the RHONY, Sonja is the most fragile and worrisome.
> IMO. TIOLI (take it or leave it)


Please note:  This wasn't written to malign Sonja but rather as my observation of her behavior and its possible source. I feel for anyone who is struggling in life and wish them, and her, nothing but the best.


----------



## Nahreen

I am watching episode 3 and 4, and I must say that Dorinda is quite nasty to Sonia. When Lu said to Sonia that Sonia had gone through a lot, Dorinda was the one snapping and she was the one that compared her loss to Sonias, so it was not Sonia who started that. I think Dorinda came there to start trouble and was just waiting for the right moment. She can't say a single nice thing about Sonia. The same with Carole, she can't say a single nice word about Lu, it is all negative coming out of her mouth. 

I would say that the ones I dislike most on this show is Carole, Dorinda and Tinsley.


----------



## rockhollow

baghagg said:


> The designer was Naeem Khan, and Luann aggressively pursued her (shamelessly) upon introduction by Carole.   Carole was embarrassed and I would have been as well.   As i remember it,  Luann was one upping each housewife when they would tell a story,  and she was heavily focused on Carole,  her clothes,  her mannerisms, her life,  story,  etc.   I've had this happen to me and it's weird af!
> 
> Sonja is no favorite of mine; however, she clearly had a long-term 'arrangement' with Tom, one in which as a friend I would NEVER feel comfortable getting in between (no matter how casual).  Sonja's and Tom's  arrangement was known in their circles.  On the boat during Luann's and Tom's engagement weekend, Sonja implied (outright stated i think) that she would have liked more from Tom but never pursued it as he seemed to be a bon vivant, confirmed bachelor/ladies' man,  etc.  Turns out she was 100% correct!
> 
> This last episode put Sonja and Luann together as if none of this was that important,  but during that past season it was the main topic.   That's why I don't believe these reality housewives shows are not scripted..
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app



It's hard to believe anything Sonja says. 
Yes, she said that she had a long term relationship with Tom that lasted over 10 years, but then in the second episode of the reunion, when Andy really wanted to pin her down about the relationship, she said she's slept with him only 5 times - who knows with these ladies.


----------



## roses5682

The last episode was boring to me. Looking forward to some new story lines or antics because the Sonja coming off of her meds story is dull.


----------



## Aimee3

When Dorinda was shrieking that I death of a husband isn’t the same as divorce I can understand that but she’s supposedly moved on with that creepy John.  It’s not like she’s sitting home mourning her dead husband every night. Dorinda annoys me. She starts the night out “normal” and after a martini she turns into a raving 
B?itch.


----------



## Bentley1

I find Dorinda entertaining. 
Plus she has liked some photos on my IG account before so I have a soft spot for her lol

Carole, I've never liked her. I wish she would have left when her sidekick Heather left the show a few seasons back. She's gotten progressively more annoying and boring.
Time to go


----------



## Mrs.Z

I guess I don’t care for that much attention so people congratulating Carole and then the toast to her at dinner for the marathon seemed enough to me, what the hell kind of memorabilia did she want?  The outfits were incredible, and by incredible I mean a total mess and lets not leave out Dennis in the too tight Gucci sweater......horrible....and he’s kind of a weird mumbler for someone who is successful and dating such a large personality .  Sonja attacking Tinsley is just sad, who cares, like she said a gift is a gift...whatever.  Dorinda has a drinking problem and that is that....the slurring at the end of the night is BAD!


----------



## Aimee3

Ramona made a toast and had a cake with candles for Carol. WTH else was Carol expecting?  A marching band?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was like Carol, girl you ran a marathon, you didn't find the cure for cancer!


----------



## tweegy

Didn't she run it in tribute to her late husband... So she wants a tribute for a tribute??? smh.. carol...


----------



## Tropigal3

Didn't Ramona tell Carole that the party was to celebrate her finishing the marathon?  If so then I don't blame Carole for questioning why there were people she didn't even know there.  If someone tells me that they are making a party for me, I would find it weird to see strangers there.


----------



## Swanky

I get it was a major accomplishment, I couldn't do it.  If I'm running, you better run too because I'm getting chased by a bad guy!
But she's SOOO freaking self absorbed that she needs it to be ALL about her all the time like she's the first human ever to do it.  People do that marathon for a myriad of personal reasons. . . Girl, enjoy accomplishing YOUR goal and appreciate any pat on the back you get.  Seemed very unappreciative.

Conversely, lol, I agree that "marathon party" was hardly a party for the accomplishment. Whichever HW said it was an excuse for Ramona to get close to the guy or host a party was right on.  This she'd lost her focus for why she was having people over I thought.  Oh well, It's Ramona. . . .


----------



## simone72

I think Carole was expecting the “Lifetime achievement award “


----------



## simone72

I think Tinsleys reaction to Scott’s arrival was overboard! He’s going to run for the hills we get it she’s in love but he looked scared to death !


----------



## pjhm

simone72 said:


> I think Carole was expecting the “Lifetime achievement award “



Yeah, and with all her money, I wish she’d get some invisible braces and correct that terrible overbite.


----------



## pursegrl12

Carole's outfits are embarrasing.....she looks like a try hard all the time


----------



## Love Of My Life

I give Bethanny a lot of credit for organizing relief to the people of Puerto Rico.. no easy task
& by all reviews she did a great job


----------



## Ceeyahd

pjhm said:


> Yeah, and with all her money, I wish she’d get some invisible braces and correct that terrible overbite.



Nooo. They always over correct and she needs the fullness in her mouth area.


----------



## roses5682

simone72 said:


> I think Tinsleys reaction to Scott’s arrival was overboard! He’s going to run for the hills we get it she’s in love but he looked scared to death !



Yes!!! And I'm sure after watching her wine and complain and basically beg for his affection on tv he is totally turned off by her.


----------



## RueMonge

Lu was so guarded and seemed mad during the tea with Carole. She says she's ready to move on, but maybe it takes her awhile?


----------



## Tropigal3

simone72 said:


> I think Tinsleys reaction to Scott’s arrival was overboard! He’s going to run for the hills we get it she’s in love but he looked scared to death !



OMG that was to cringe-worthy!  She really should have taken Carole's advice and play it cool.  She was so overboard with calling her mom and Scott looked uncomfortable.  



RueMonge said:


> Lu was so guarded and seemed mad during the tea with Carole. She says she's ready to move on, but maybe it takes her awhile?



I thought this too.  Lu claims to be quick to forgive but she definitely doesn't seem to forget.


----------



## sgj99

RueMonge said:


> Lu was so guarded and seemed mad during the tea with Carole. She says she's ready to move on, but maybe it takes her awhile?



I'm not a fan of Carole or LuAnn but I think Lu is oblivious to her own faults.  She wants Carole to acknowledge her hurt and divorce but she was so ugly to Carole about her relationship with Adam that the two aren't even friends.  Why would Carole send her a text or call when she's been so rude to her ... I wouldn't.


----------



## zooba

92

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## beekmanhill

RueMonge said:


> Lu was so guarded and seemed mad during the tea with Carole. She says she's ready to move on, but maybe it takes her awhile?



I thought Lu looked dreadful during that scene.   A jean jacket with a Chinese dress?   Her hair looked pretty sloppy and her face looked haggard and tired.  This isn't too long before the drunken incident in Palm Beach, so I bet she was drinking pretty heavily.    I liked the tea place though.  Anyone know what the name is?


----------



## RueMonge

beekmanhill said:


> This isn't too long before the drunken incident in Palm Beach, so I bet she was drinking pretty heavily.



Oh yes, good point. 

I am a fan of Carole so I don't mind cutting her a lot of slack.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I think Bethenny is taking Sonja under her wing because she's lost Carol and needs an ally and Sonja can be easily manipulated.
Luann was the epitome of Countess Cool in dealing with Missy.
I thought the scene of Luann and Dorinda hitting on that young guy that Missy brought was hilarious with him literally running away...
Tinsely is scary pathetic in her desperate need for a man.  And the first thing she does is call her mother while en route to the airport with him in the car?  And her mother - talking about knitting him Christmas stockings?  Run Scott, run.


----------



## RueMonge

I agree. Run Scott, run.


----------



## simone72

Apparently the Scott Tinsley romance is going strong she posted a recent vacation pic with him he did not run !


----------



## Coco.lover

Tinsley, Scott, Dorinda, and Carole are all in Dubai! I doubt they will get married. That whole scene was too much!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Coco.lover said:


> Tinsley, Scott, Dorinda, and Carole are all in Dubai! I doubt they will get married. That whole scene was too much!!


Was Sonja there with them too? There are pictures of her posted in Dubai.


----------



## Prufrock613

They need to feature these things on the show b/c it’s been a snooze fest


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Bethenny is taking Sonja under her wing because she's lost Carol and needs an ally and Sonja can be easily manipulated.
> Luann was the epitome of Countess Cool in dealing with Missy.
> I thought the scene of Luann and Dorinda hitting on that young guy that Missy brought was hilarious with him literally running away...
> Tinsely is scary pathetic in her desperate need for a man.  And the first thing she does is call her mother while en route to the airport with him in the car?  And her mother - talking about knitting him Christmas stockings?  Run Scott, run.



Yeah, BEthenny needs an ally.   She's lost Carole.  It was pretty snarky of her to say Carole was too high maintenance re the Puerto Rico trip.  So she corralled Dorinda.


----------



## Coco.lover

I don't think Sonja is with them. 


CanuckBagLover said:


> Was Sonja there with them too? There are pictures of her posted in Dubai.


----------



## Mrs.Z

simone72 said:


> I think Tinsleys reaction to Scott’s arrival was overboard! He’s going to run for the hills we get it she’s in love but he looked scared to death !



Yes, it was super awkward actually.  She is early 40s, who does that.  It was so weirdly over the top, it didn’t come off as genuine and he seems a little too normal for her.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Blatant product placement much?!   Tinsley awkwardly reciting her script asking if there was anything for her dry hands. No Tinsley modern science hasn't invented that yet..... oh wait, here's a big bottle of Nivea hand lotion standing right in front of you! And it smells so good, lavender.

Ramona got greedy, she had 2x.  While in Sur La Table, she not only stands next to a table of knifes by Wusthof, she holds one so it faces the camera. Reminded me of the Price Is Right models.

Next Ramona decides to entertain her closest friends at .... Henri Bendel. The retail store Henri Bendel. Henri Bendel. She eagerly rearranges the store and throws a sales pitch for all the lovely merchandise.
I'm ckg with Nordstroms for my husband's b-day party next Oct.

Good grief!


----------



## robbins65

MamaSleepy said:


> Blatant product placement much?!   Tinsley awkwardly reciting her script asking if there was anything for her dry hands. No Tinsley modern science hasn't invented that yet..... oh wait, here's a big bottle of Nivea hand lotion standing right in front of you! And it smells so good, lavender.
> 
> Ramona got greedy, she had 2x.  While in Sur La Table, she not only stands next to a table of knifes by Wusthof, she holds one so it faces the camera. Reminded me of the Price Is Right models.
> 
> Next Ramona decides to entertain her closest friends at .... Henri Bendel. The retail store Henri Bendel. Henri Bendel. She eagerly rearranges the store and throws a sales pitch for all the lovely merchandise.
> I'm ckg with Nordstroms for my husband's b-day party next Oct.
> 
> Good grief!


THIS!!!!
Don't forget the Priv people too.  It was too much product placement!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Tropigal3 said:


> OMG that was to cringe-worthy!  She really should have taken Carole's advice and play it cool.  She was so overboard with calling her mom and Scott looked uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this too.  Lu claims to be quick to forgive but she definitely doesn't seem to forget.


 Tinsley is a 40 year old woman trapped in the mindset of a 15 year old. Absolutely ridiculous behavior. What grown woman calls their mother and goes “OMG Mom I am FREAKING OUT”


sgj99 said:


> I'm not a fan of Carole or LuAnn but I think Lu is oblivious to her own faults.  She wants Carole to acknowledge her hurt and divorce but she was so ugly to Carole about her relationship with Adam that the two aren't even friends.  Why would Carole send her a text or call when she's been so rude to her ... I wouldn't.


Because Luann was MARRIED which was SO LEGIT. *eyeroll x infinity*


Coco.lover said:


> Tinsley, Scott, Dorinda, and Carole are all in Dubai! I doubt they will get married. That whole scene was too much!!



My mind was just about blown when I saw they were all hanging out with Caroline Stanbury! She was my absolute fave on ladies of London.


----------



## beekmanhill

cafecreme15 said:


> Tinsley is a 40 year old woman trapped in the mindset of a 15 year old. Absolutely ridiculous behavior. What grown woman calls their mother and goes “OMG Mom I am FREAKING OUT”
> 
> Because Luann was MARRIED which was SO LEGIT. *eyeroll x infinity*
> 
> 
> My mind was just about blown when I saw they were all hanging out with Caroline Stanbury! She was my absolute fave on ladies of London.



I followed Caroline Stanbury for a while, until I couldn't take her anymore.  She travels from city to city for long periods of time, LA, New York, London, and Dubai.  Seems obsessed with her social life and her appearance.  She started getting a lot of Instagram criticism about it, and that's when I unsuscribed.


----------



## cafecreme15

beekmanhill said:


> I followed Caroline Stanbury for a while, until I couldn't take her anymore.  She travels from city to city for long periods of time, LA, New York, London, and Dubai.  Seems obsessed with her social life and her appearance.  She started getting a lot of Instagram criticism about it, and that's when I unsuscribed.


Oh she is beyond self-absorbed and has a ridiculous life. But I just love her sarcasm and fabulous wardrobe.


----------



## MamaSleepy

cafecreme15 said:


> Tinsley is a 40 year old woman trapped in the mindset of a 15 year old. Absolutely ridiculous behavior. What grown woman calls their mother and goes “OMG Mom I am FREAKING OUT”
> 
> Because Luann was MARRIED which was SO LEGIT. *eyeroll x infinity*
> 
> 
> My mind was just about blown when I saw they were all hanging out with Caroline Stanbury! She was my absolute fave on ladies of London.


Love the Stanbury!


----------



## Prufrock613

cafecreme15 said:


> Tinsley is a 40 year old woman trapped in the mindset of a 15 year old. Absolutely ridiculous behavior. What grown woman calls their mother and goes “OMG Mom I am FREAKING OUT”


I went to college with a gal who could be Tinsley’s twin.

  Majored in pre-wed ✔️ mom & daughter schtick✔️, lived off an inheritance ✔️, very intelligent, but sounded like a Barbie when spoken to✔️


----------



## Prufrock613

MamaSleepy said:


> Blatant product placement much?!   Tinsley awkwardly reciting her script asking if there was anything for her dry hands. No Tinsley modern science hasn't invented that yet..... oh wait, here's a big bottle of Nivea hand lotion standing right in front of you! And it smells so good, lavender.!


I thought that was hilarious-she orders room service and charcuterie platters all day long, but doesn’t have hand cream?  What would Eloise say?!?


----------



## beekmanhill

cafecreme15 said:


> Oh she is beyond self-absorbed and has a ridiculous life. But I just love her sarcasm and fabulous wardrobe.



Yeah, I liked her on the show too.  But I guess on Instagram the self absorption became the only trait one saw.  She was always leaving her kids to go partying.


----------



## cafecreme15

Prufrock613 said:


> I went to college with a gal who could be Tinsley’s twin.
> 
> Majored in pre-wed [emoji818]️ mom & daughter schtick[emoji818]️, lived off an inheritance [emoji818]️, very intelligent, but sounded like a Barbie when spoken to[emoji818]️


“Majored in pre-wed” [emoji23] love that!


beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, I liked her on the show too.  But I guess on Instagram the self absorption became the only trait one saw.  She was always leaving her kids to go partying.


So true. Though from what I can tell she has been spending more time with her kids since they’ve moved to Dubai.


----------



## kemilia

MamaSleepy said:


> Blatant product placement much?!   Tinsley awkwardly reciting her script asking if there was anything for her dry hands. No Tinsley modern science hasn't invented that yet..... oh wait, here's a big bottle of Nivea hand lotion standing right in front of you! And it smells so good, lavender.
> 
> Ramona got greedy, she had 2x.  While in Sur La Table, she not only stands next to a table of knifes by Wusthof, she holds one so it faces the camera. Reminded me of the Price Is Right models.
> 
> Next Ramona decides to entertain her closest friends at .... Henri Bendel. The retail store Henri Bendel. Henri Bendel. She eagerly rearranges the store and throws a sales pitch for all the lovely merchandise.
> I'm ckg with Nordstroms for my husband's b-day party next Oct.
> 
> Good grief!


Yeah, I saw her standing by that knife display and I thought "there are way nicer displays to film in front of, Ramona!" They've always had some product placement on the show but the hand lotion one was over the top.


----------



## kemilia

robbins65 said:


> THIS!!!!
> Don't forget the Priv people too.  It was too much product placement!!


I've been watching Sell It Like Serhant and Priv is on that too!


----------



## kemilia

pjhm said:


> Yeah, and with all her money, I wish she’d get some invisible braces and correct that terrible overbite.


I think she has (read this somewhere, probably on this site a while ago) that she has veneers and they can make your teeth more prominent. Her mouth is pretty large to start with, add in the teeth and that's all I see.


----------



## kemilia

I love that Ramona invited the woman that Tom was with while courting the Countess, gotta love that Ramona


----------



## pjhm

MamaSleepy said:


> Blatant product placement much?!   Tinsley awkwardly reciting her script asking if there was anything for her dry hands. No Tinsley modern science hasn't invented that yet..... oh wait, here's a big bottle of Nivea hand lotion standing right in front of you! And it smells so good, lavender.
> 
> Ramona got greedy, she had 2x.  While in Sur La Table, she not only stands next to a table of knifes by Wusthof, she holds one so it faces the camera. Reminded me of the Price Is Right models.
> 
> Next Ramona decides to entertain her closest friends at .... Henri Bendel. The retail store Henri Bendel. Henri Bendel. She eagerly rearranges the store and throws a sales pitch for all the lovely merchandise.
> I'm ckg with Nordstroms for my husband's b-day party next Oct.
> 
> Good grief!



The scent was Vanilla on the hand cream! At least they showed a product we can all afford!


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> I thought Lu looked dreadful during that scene.   A jean jacket with a Chinese dress?   Her hair looked pretty sloppy and her face looked haggard and tired.  This isn't too long before the drunken incident in Palm Beach, so I bet she was drinking pretty heavily.    I liked the tea place though.  Anyone know what the name is?



I think it was Lady Mendl's Tea Salon


----------



## Aimee3

kemilia said:


> I think she has (read this somewhere, probably on this site a while ago) that she has veneers and they can make your teeth more prominent. Her mouth is pretty large to start with, add in the teeth and that's all I see.



I don’t think Carole has an overbite, she might, but all I see is buck teeth.


----------



## Tropigal3

Aimee3 said:


> I don’t think Carole has an overbite, she might, but all I see is buck teeth.



That's actually what I stated a while back, lol.


----------



## Tropigal3

kemilia said:


> I think she has (read this somewhere, probably on this site a while ago) that she has veneers and they can make your teeth more prominent. Her mouth is pretty large to start with, add in the teeth and that's all I see.



If she did get veneers I would think they would have shaved her teeth down so they wouldn't stick out so much.  I think she'd be much more attractive without her upper lip area protruding out so much.


----------



## Aimee3

Tropigal3 said:


> That's actually what I stated a while back, lol.



Tropigal, I must’ve missed that post.
Im sorry.


----------



## Aimee3

hotshot said:


> I think it was Lady Mendl's Tea Salon



I loved the dishes and teapots they used at that place.


----------



## RueMonge

Yunno, if Carole "fixed herself" to some standard of perfection, she wouldn't look like herself and she'd get crap for that. Like Jennifer Grey. You can't win.


----------



## pjhm

kemilia said:


> I think she has (read this somewhere, probably on this site a while ago) that she has veneers and they can make your teeth more prominent. Her mouth is pretty large to start with, add in the teeth and that's all I see.


You make a good point! I thought her bite was causing her upper lip to protrude, perhaps its the veneers-if so that's a shame!


----------



## baghagg

kemilia said:


> I love that Ramona invited the woman that Tom was with while courting the Countess, gotta love that Ramona


Luann is right about one thing:  Ramona never misses an opportunity to invite Missy to any party.


----------



## Tropigal3

Aimee3 said:


> Tropigal, I must’ve missed that post.
> Im sorry.


Oh I just thought it was funny because you used the same terminology as I did and it made me giggle.  Some say "overbite".


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> I think it was Lady Mendl's Tea Salon



It looks so lovely. Thank you.


----------



## simone72

I think Carole used to look good all the way to that 50th bday party of hers in that red dress then she started to look haggard


----------



## DC-Cutie

Luann should have never stepped foot on Dr Oz's stage.  At some point you just accept what you've done, deal with the fall out and forge ahead.

now she's saying she was slipped a mickey the night she was arrested.  Why does she feel a need to keep this story going?
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rugs-night-arrested-assaulting-cop-drunk.html


----------



## MamaSleepy

DC-Cutie said:


> Luann should have never stepped foot on Dr Oz's stage.  At some point you just accept what you've done, deal with the fall out and forge ahead.
> 
> now she's saying she was slipped a mickey the night she was arrested.  Why does she feel a need to keep this story going?
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rugs-night-arrested-assaulting-cop-drunk.html


She feels the need bc her emotions are in control, not her intellect. Her addiction has progressed to the point that it's now evident to those outside her personal circle. She is struggling to continue to hide it but her usual MO isn't working very well anymore. And blaming her blackout on someone else is her attempt to make herself the innocent victim; not responsible for her own over drinking.

I truly hope Luann gets the help she so desperately needs. If her storyline is included in the next season, it may help others too.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I don't think she's been sentenced yet -- or did I miss it?  She sounds like a desperate defendant, throwing any and all excuses out there in the hope that the judge will accept one of them.

And boy, given the amount of alcohol she admits having that afternoon and evening, that alone could cause her to have those effects without need for drugs.


----------



## baghagg

DC-Cutie said:


> Luann should have never stepped foot on Dr Oz's stage.  At some point you just accept what you've done, deal with the fall out and forge ahead.
> 
> now she's saying she was slipped a mickey the night she was arrested.  Why does she feel a need to keep this story going?
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rugs-night-arrested-assaulting-cop-drunk.html


I think it's so that when people see her with a drink in hand moving forward,  they don't think "wait,  isn't she in recovery,  she's not supposed to be drinking,  etc."


----------



## nope!

beekmanhill said:


> I thought Lu looked dreadful during that scene.   A jean jacket with a Chinese dress?   Her hair looked pretty sloppy and her face looked haggard and tired.  This isn't too long before the drunken incident in Palm Beach, so I bet she was drinking pretty heavily.    I liked the tea place though.  Anyone know what the name is?



Lady Mendls, it's in The Inn At Irving Place (I spent my wedding weekend there...at the Inn not Lady Mendls) 

http://www.ladymendlsteasalon.com/


----------



## Swanky

Watching now. . . OMG I'm finding myself having severe second hand embarrassment at Dorinda's drunken slurring behavior at the dinner.  OMG, I'm literally turning away.


----------



## baghagg

Swanky said:


> Watching now. . . OMG I'm finding myself having severe second hand embarrassment at Dorinda's drunken slurring behavior at the dinner.  OMG, I'm literally turning away.


 Plus one omg!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

baghagg said:


> Plus one omg!


She can't even grasp on to the chop sticks!


----------



## Prufrock613

Swanky said:


> Watching now. . . OMG I'm finding myself having severe second hand embarrassment at Dorinda's drunken slurring behavior at the dinner.  OMG, I'm literally turning away.


You & me both- it was so uncomfortable and depressing.


----------



## Tropigal3

Swanky said:


> Watching now. . . OMG I'm finding myself having severe second hand embarrassment at Dorinda's drunken slurring behavior at the dinner.  OMG, I'm literally turning away.


Yes!  And I don't know what transpired the next morning but the first thing Dorinda should have done was call Bethanny and apologize.  But I'm glad that Beth had the talk to Dorinda though. OMG, what Dorinda said "If I die here (at home) will anyone find me?" made me sad.  I know that feeling well.   I certainly hope she's in therapy.

On another note, LuAnn's daughter really looks like her father.  And she seems like a very sensible young lady.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes!  And I don't know what transpired the next morning but the first thing Dorinda should have done was call Bethanny and apologize.  But I'm glad that Beth had the talk to Dorinda though. OMG, what Dorinda said "If I die here (at home) will anyone find me?" made me sad.  I know that feeling well.   I certainly hope she's in therapy.
> 
> On another note, LuAnn's daughter really looks like her father.  And she seems like a very sensible young lady.


Not very sensible at all...Victoria was arrested for Driving While Intoxicated last August. Those de Lesseps girls sure like their booze.


----------



## beekmanhill

Dorinda was really in bad shape last night.  She has the same problem as Lou, she starts early and keeps drinking.  Now the conversation could really have been interesting had she been sober.  I'd like to have heard of Medley's experience in Haiti and his impressions.  But she was so disrespectful to that guy who was working so hard and so drunk she could not even be coherent.  
And leave it to Bethenny to minimize Medley's status in the world.  It was far higher than Dennis', that's for sure.  I admire Bethenny's effort in PR, but she has to brag about herself in every sentence and its off putting.  
Lu looked really bad in the scene with her daughter.   Daughter didn't look so good either.  
I liked last night's show.  It was far better than last week's that just seemed to be on ongoing screamfest.  I almost felt like tuning out for the rest of the season.  
Yeah, Carole you were a puppet last year, and I hope sometimes you address the remarks you made about Jason at Bethenny's bidding.


----------



## Mrs.Z

How can Dorinda watch that and not make a dramatic change in her life, she was so embarrassing and cringe worthy and unkind to such good people.  She is really hard to watch this season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WillstarveforLV said:


> Not very sensible at all...Victoria was arrested for Driving While Intoxicated last August. Those de Lesseps girls sure like their booze.


and she likes throwing around the n word


----------



## Bagisa

Victoria used to be so cute and fresh faced. I think Kelly B even said she would be the perfect muse for Marc Jacobs. Now she just looks like another stoner trust kid.


----------



## pjhm

I watched the last 2 episodes, don't understand why Carole and Bethenny started hating each other.


----------



## Ceeyahd

pjhm said:


> I watched the last 2 episodes, don't understand why Carole and Bethenny started hating each other.


Carole had stated that she had heard some not so nice statements Bethenny had said about her. Stuff a good friend wouldn't say about her close friend. I don't think it's a hateful relationship, just not what it was.. then add in the comments they're both making about the friendship shift, I think they're going to be over each other, or already are. Carole was probably tired of being a faithful lapdog, and not having that reciprocated.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, I think Bethenny made comments about Adam too and Carole got wind of them. Whatever happened seem to have happened before the season started filming because they've been at odds in all the episodes.  I think Carole saying "I wonder why Bethenny didn't ask me to go to PR with her" was just a line for the camera.  They seemingly hadn't been doing anything together for a while.


----------



## simone72

So Carole didn’t want to live w Adam anymore and was surprised he met someone else ?? 
Dorinda oh my what an embarrassment !
The Countess is drinking because the next chapter alone in her life must be frightening for her 
Bethanny is a pain but no one did what she did for Puerto Rico I think she needed to do something big like this and feel good about helping others 
Tinsley lives in la la land


----------



## Nahreen

I felt so embarrased seeing Tinsley interact with Scott. She was so desperate to get his permission to call him boyfriend and her moaning when he arrived was a disaster. She spent as much time calling others as actually speaking to him.


----------



## simone72

I feel bad for Dorinda! Now that I watched the whole episode it must be so hard loosing your life partner!
Sonja referring to her townhouse as used old and dirty was epic! 
I enjoyed this episode as some other ladies said it was less arguing more of a storyline this time


----------



## Mrs.Z

I think getting out of that townhouse might do amazing things for Sonja, it’s a crumbling shrine to her past life.  The state of disrepair is sad, who cares if it’s venetian plaster if it’s literally falling off the walls!


----------



## Tropigal3

WillstarveforLV said:


> Not very sensible at all...Victoria was arrested for Driving While Intoxicated last August. Those de Lesseps girls sure like their booze.


All righty then, I had no idea as I don't really follow any of them.  But she sure does look like her dad.



pjhm said:


> I watched the last 2 episodes, don't understand why Carole and Bethenny started hating each other.



It seems to be lots of miscommunication/misunderstanding and some pettiness.  

And Sonja's house...whoa...it really needs some tlc!  For a home worth that amount I can't believe she hasn't taken better care of it.  But I suppose being a busy socialite and all the men in her life it's not high priority, lol.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Mrs.Z said:


> I think getting out of that townhouse might do amazing things for Sonja, it’s a crumbling shrine to her past life.  The state of disrepair is sad, who cares if it’s venetian plaster if it’s literally falling off the walls!


I couldn't believe that Sonja could be bothered to pick up dog poo in the garden but rather wait for her maid to do it.  She needs to do more than move.  She needs a new attitude.


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> I couldn't believe that Sonja could be bothered to pick up dog poo in the garden but rather wait for her maid to do it.  She needs to do more than move.  She needs a new attitude.


...if there is really a maid


----------



## StylishMD

simone72 said:


> I feel bad for Dorinda! Now that I watched the whole episode it must be so hard loosing your life partner!
> Sonja referring to her townhouse as used old and dirty was epic!
> I enjoyed this episode as some other ladies said it was less arguing more of a storyline this time


I had to replay that part, she is finally starting to see what we do. A crumbling shrine to a life that is no more


----------



## tweegy

Swanky said:


> Watching now. . . OMG I'm finding myself having severe second hand embarrassment at Dorinda's drunken slurring behavior at the dinner.  OMG, I'm literally turning away.



I’m now watching and I. AM. CRINGING.


----------



## tweegy

simone72 said:


> I feel bad for Dorinda! Now that I watched the whole episode it must be so hard loosing your life partner!
> Sonja referring to her townhouse as used old and dirty was epic!
> I enjoyed this episode as some other ladies said it was less arguing more of a storyline this time



I hope Sonja is waking up.. what I don’t get is why she doesn’t sell the place. It’s an albatross. 

I empathize with both Sonja and Dorinda... but I hope they move on and find happiness. 

But I totally understand what Dorinda was saying to Bethany tho. 

Side note, I thought Bethany’s shirt read ‘narcissist’ lol!!


----------



## pjhm

Did anyone else think this was odd last night?
 When Carole said to the waitress “and, I don’t want the hard boiled egg to touch the scrambled ones.” (I guess I’m not that picky of an eater after all.....)


----------



## cafecreme15

simone72 said:


> I feel bad for Dorinda! Now that I watched the whole episode it must be so hard loosing your life partner!
> Sonja referring to her townhouse as used old and dirty was epic!
> I enjoyed this episode as some other ladies said it was less arguing more of a storyline this time



I think that Sonja calling the townhouse old and dirty was unusually insightful for her! That place is like Gray Gardens.


----------



## TC1

Sonja running around throwing things in closets and pretends to be cleaning..talking abour picking up dog crap with her hands.. Urgh. Hitting on the photographer, gross.
I can't imagine being her daughter and seeing her behaviour, makes me cringe.


----------



## Carson123

pjhm said:


> Did anyone else think this was odd last night?
> When Carole said to the waitress “and, I don’t want the hard boiled egg to touch the scrambled ones.” (I guess I’m not that picky of an eater after all.....)



That seemed so scripted. “Cool” Carole is really trying to beef up her character this season.


----------



## TNgypsy

CanuckBagLover said:


> I couldn't believe that Sonja could be bothered to pick up dog poo in the garden but rather wait for her maid to do it.  She needs to do more than move.  She needs a new attitude.



Wasn’t the poo on top of a rock? She made the effort to pick it up and put it on that rock but she couldn’t throw it away?


----------



## Swanky

Yassss, Sonja was making me cringe too!!  Her throwing herself at men the way she does freaks me out.

Bethenny continues to not bother me lol


----------



## Mrs.Z

I totally agree, I get that Bethenny is abrasive and all of that but she really doesn’t bother me ....I thought she was incredibly kind and patient with Dorinda, I would have asked her to leave, it was mortifying


----------



## beekmanhill

Sonja's place is still available, but not until September.  Guess she is doing the necessary repairs.  

https://www.sothebyshomes.com/nyc/rentals/00111924-162-East-63rd-Street-New-York-NY-10065


----------



## Swanky

B can be abrasive, but she's honest and consistent and you know what you get with her.


----------



## pjhm

cafecreme15 said:


> I think that Sonja calling the townhouse old and dirty was unusually insightful for her! That place is like Gray Gardens.


It sure does! For 32k a month one would expect the place to look sanitary.i kept wondering how much mold was in that place, quite gross!


----------



## roses5682

Sonja's place looks dated and the close up of the current state of her home is embarrassing!!! She has more than enough to properly maintain her home and if she doesn't she should have sold it for a place she could afford a long time ago. 

I'm not even going to go into her behavior towards the photographer other than to say very inappropriate. I would have been mortified if I was her  broker.


----------



## RueMonge

I'm so glad Dorinda finally seems ready to move on from John. It's interesting watching her figure out what's really bothering her and try to fix it.


----------



## Bagisa

RueMonge said:


> I'm so glad Dorinda finally seems ready to move on from John. It's interesting watching her figure out what's really bothering her and try to fix it.



She was vacationing in Dubai with John just recently, so she must’ve backtracked since filming.


----------



## RueMonge

Oh man, I just read the ladies blogs on Bravo. Luann says that Dorinda's drinking "is not a good look on her".
Really Luann?
So condescending.


----------



## beekmanhill

Wow, i just read Dorinda on Bethenny.  She gets into the whole Medley thing.  What she says about him is true to the best of my knowledge.  How could Bethenny not have known this?   Or DID Bethenny know it but thought no one else did.  I don't buy Dorinda's excuse for her drinking, whether she knew about the dinner or not.  


http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...s/dorinda-medley/dorinda-medley-for-better-or


----------



## Mrs.Z

RueMonge said:


> Oh man, I just read the ladies blogs on Bravo. Luann says that Dorinda's drinking "is not a good look on her".
> Really Luann?
> So condescending.


----------



## Tropigal3

beekmanhill said:


> Wow, i just read Dorinda on Bethenny.  She gets into the whole Medley thing.  What she says about him is true to the best of my knowledge.  How could Bethenny not have known this?   Or DID Bethenny know it but thought no one else did.  I don't buy Dorinda's excuse for her drinking, whether she knew about the dinner or not.
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...s/dorinda-medley/dorinda-medley-for-better-or



It'll be interesting to see what each says about this in the reunion.  B could have mentioned the dinner to D during cocktails and maybe it didn't register in her mind. 



Mrs.Z said:


> View attachment 4065271



Yeah Lu should talk, sheesh.  They both need to cool it on all the drinking and this includes Sonja.   The one thing I do give B credit for is that I've never seen her drunk.


----------



## Swanky

advise?

lol


----------



## beekmanhill

Wow, Dorinda is shooting on all cylinders.  Now that she has Tinsley and Carole in her corner I guess she can afford to go all out on the others.  The Luann comments are really odd; is she in complete denial about her own drinking?


----------



## beekmanhill

Swanky said:


> advise?
> 
> lol



Misspelling dilutes one's message just a bit.


----------



## bisbee

beekmanhill said:


> Wow, Dorinda is shooting on all cylinders.  Now that she has Tinsley and Carole in her corner I guess she can afford to go all out on the others.  The Luann comments are really odd; is she in complete denial about her own drinking?


Dorinda has a serious drinking problem...I hope she comes to realize it.


----------



## Mrs.Z

And then there are the drug allegations....if you google RHONY and cocaine it’s interesting


----------



## pot_luck

Dorinda's way out there with it. I was so embarrassed for her at the dinner.


----------



## baghagg

beekmanhill said:


> Wow, i just read Dorinda on Bethenny.  She gets into the whole Medley thing.  What she says about him is true to the best of my knowledge.  How could Bethenny not have known this?   Or DID Bethenny know it but thought no one else did.  I don't buy Dorinda's excuse for her drinking, whether she knew about the dinner or not.
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...s/dorinda-medley/dorinda-medley-for-better-or


Why wasn't Bethenny drunk,  I wonder???  They both enjoyed happy hour(s) together - the answer could go either way.   If Dorinda was set up,  Bethenny would have drank very little comparatively,  Dorinda would have noticed and commented I would think..  Or,  this is all contrived for the purposes of a RHONY storyline.


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> Why wasn't Bethenny drunk,  I wonder???  They both enjoyed happy hour(s) together - the answer could go either way.   If Dorinda was set up,  Bethenny would have drank very little comparatively,  Dorinda would have noticed and commented I would think..  Or,  this is all contrived for the purposes of a RHONY storyline.


Bethenny said that they did have drinks together in her suite before dinner...but she wondered if Dorinda hadn't had a few on her own before they met up.


----------



## Tropigal3

baghagg said:


> *Why wasn't Bethenny drunk,*  I wonder???  They both enjoyed happy hour(s) together - the answer could go either way.   If Dorinda was set up,  Bethenny would have drank very little comparatively,  Dorinda would have noticed and commented I would think..  Or,  this is all contrived for the purposes of a RHONY storyline.



I've never seen her drunk so it could be that she simply limits herself.  Not everyone goes overboard with alcohol.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Dorinda was drunk last season and acting crazy, remember her toast at Lu’s engagement party on the boat, you could not understand what she was saying, it was so embarrassing.


----------



## baghagg

Tropigal3 said:


> I've never seen her drunk so it could be that she simply limits herself.  Not everyone goes overboard with alcohol.


 Agreed,  so why take Dorinda to happy  hour unless it's a set up or a contrived storyline..?


----------



## TC1

Tropigal3 said:


> I've never seen her drunk so it could be that she simply limits herself.  Not everyone goes overboard with alcohol.


She seemed to be pretty tipsy naked in the pool last season. But she just isn't messy on camera.


----------



## needloub

I would be bothered if I had such a flippant friend like Bethenny.  I hope Carole didn't divulge too much of her life to Bethenny...from the show, she definitely likes someone around when it suits her and she will cut you down when she's done.


----------



## Swanky

Beth wasn't drunk because she was on a serious trip for a cause she seems committed to.
She does seem to control her intake pretty well, a lot of HWs do though. . . .


----------



## pot_luck

Carole herself said in so many words that she puts her friends on a pedestal. Once she finds that they have faults, she moves along. This seems pretty narcissist to me. We will see how long her and Tinsley are buddy buddy. Does anyone now if she's still friends with Heather?


----------



## pot_luck

needloub said:


> I would be bothered if I had such a flippant friend like Bethenny.  I hope Carole didn't divulge too much of her life to Bethenny...from the show, she definitely likes someone around when it suits her and she will cut you down when she's done.


It seems like Carole dumped Beth. No?


----------



## pot_luck

Dorinda is always drunk. No one needs to set her up.


----------



## beekmanhill

pot_luck said:


> It seems like Carole dumped Beth. No?



Seems like it to me. 
Wonder whose side Andy is on.  My bet:  Carole.  Did Bethenny and Fredrik's show officially flop?


----------



## kemilia

beekmanhill said:


> Seems like it to me.
> Wonder whose side Andy is on.  My bet:  Carole.  Did Bethenny and Fredrik's show officially flop?


That show was awful! No content at all, just *****ing at each other and B doing a headstand in her undies, gimme a break.


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> Seems like it to me.
> Wonder whose side Andy is on.  My bet:  Carole.  Did Bethenny and Fredrik's show officially flop?


It didn't even place in the top 25 shows on cable the entire time it was on. And it had a great lead in with RHoNY.


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> It didn't even place in the top 25 shows on cable the entire time it was on. And it had a great lead in with RHoNY.



I didn't make it through the first episode because of her shrieking.


----------



## kemilia

Anyone watching Sell It Like Serhant? It's ok, something to watch and he's fine to look at (the hot tub episode). I like his flashback pics that show him as a chubby kid, he sure did blossom nicely .


----------



## beekmanhill

Haven't watch Serhant's show.  I'll look for it On Demand when I need something to watch.  Thanks for the review.


----------



## Prufrock613

kemilia said:


> Anyone watching Sell It Like Serhant? It's ok, something to watch and he's fine to look at (the hot tub episode). I like his flashback pics that show him as a chubby kid, he sure did blossom nicely .


I really liked him entertaining the hot tub lady’s 4 yo.  Ryan is just so deadpan silly, which (embarrassingly enough) melts my heart.


----------



## AECornell

So funny because I HATED him in his first season on MDL. But when his hair started turning gray and he got more muscly, he got fiiiiiiine. And now his schtick is adorable too.


----------



## sgj99

okay, I don't get why Bethanny is so concerned about Sonja since Bethanny is super self-absorbed and about as abrasive to whoever is in her sights at any given time.  And why does Tinsley have to apologize and kiss Sonja's behind again for helping her out (when she was at the bottom emotionally and financially)?  Didn't she have a "thank you" party last season for Sonja (it was the season finale)?  *I get that it wasn't that sincere but none of these ladies are sincere!*


----------



## Tropigal3

sgj99 said:


> okay, I don't get why Bethanny is so concerned about Sonja since Bethanny is super self-absorbed and about as abrasive to whoever is in her sights at any given time.  And why does Tinsley have to apologize and kiss Sonja's behind again for helping her out (when she was at the bottom emotionally and financially)?  Didn't she have a "thank you" party last season for Sonja (it was the season finale)?  *I get that it wasn't that sincere but none of these ladies are sincere!*



Because everything has to be super exaggerated for us to question why the heck they all do stupid, mean stuff.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Bethenny is rather quiet this year, but I think her brand has been damaged the last 2 yrs. This isn't the only RHoNY thread I follow. Everywhere else it's the same though. People loved Bethenny originally, but are totally over her now. If she had done that Bethenny and Frederik show at the height of her fame people would have watched. No one cares anymore, and it didn't even break into the top 25 cable shows with RHoNY as a lead in show. 

Good thing is there has been almost no Skinny Girl product placement. Focus on her charity and keep her mouth shut, that way everyone wins.


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> I think Bethenny is rather quiet this year, but I think her brand has been damaged the last 2 yrs. This isn't the only RHoNY thread I follow. Everywhere else it's the same though. People loved Bethenny originally, but are totally over her now. If she had done that Bethenny and Frederik show at the height of her fame people would have watched. No one cares anymore, and it didn't even break into the top 25 cable shows with RHoNY as a lead in show.
> 
> Good thing is there has been almost no Skinny Girl product placement. Focus on her charity and keep her mouth shut, that way everyone wins.



You are forgetting her SkinnyGirl jeans "launch" in one of the early episodes.  Just what the world needs.  I've always maintained that her low cal booze was just plain luck and hustle (she sure can hustle).  None of her other products have stuck.  She hasn't built a brand that people know.  She's no Martha.  Her talk show failed as well, bigtime.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I liked Tinsley last year but what is her story line, becoming Scott’s girlfriend again?  It’s desperate.  I find Carole tough to take as well, she comes off as an intellectual snob but she hasn’t really done much lately either.  Agree the Sonja / Tinsley thing needs to be over, she said thank you a million times and if they are not friends now I think it’s bc Sonja made it weird.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Mrs.Z said:


> I liked Tinsley last year but what is her story line, becoming Scott’s girlfriend again?  It’s desperate.  I find Carole tough to take as well, she comes off as an intellectual snob but she hasn’t really done much lately either.  Agree the Sonja / Tinsley thing needs to be over, she said thank you a million times and if they are not friends now I think it’s bc Sonja made it weird.


Especially as the whole storyline about Tinsely moving in with Sonja seemed very contrived to me - it was done for the show, no other purpose.


----------



## RueMonge

I have liked Tinsley better before also. The curls and the girly dresses and the desperation for Scott seem very young. 

Last night's episode had more fights resolved than usual, so that was a relief. I'm thinking of B and Carole and the "puppet" comment, which B didn't say. They had a conversation and were good. But you read Carole's blog today and she is pretty mad. I think a lot more has gone down between them. 

Lu needs to stop singing.

I was hard to watch the normal excess after the trip to Puerto Rico.


----------



## beekmanhill

There is a whole lot going on.  This fight is not just for the show.   Carole's blog is masterful in taking down Bethenny with bare knuckles.  
As Ramona famously said to Bethenny, "you have no friends."


----------



## RueMonge

beekmanhill said:


> As Ramona famously said to Bethenny, "you have no friends."



I forgot that. I want to like Bethenny, but she must be exhausting in real life. There's no "off" switch.


----------



## Tropigal3

RueMonge said:


> I have liked Tinsley better before also. The curls and the girly dresses and the desperation for Scott seem very young.
> 
> Last night's episode had more fights resolved than usual, so that was a relief. I'm thinking of B and Carole and the "puppet" comment, which B didn't say. They had a conversation and were good. But you read Carole's blog today and she is pretty mad. I think a lot more has gone down between them.
> 
> Lu needs to stop singing.
> 
> I was hard to watch the normal excess after the trip to Puerto Rico.



I've never cared for Tinsley and her girly clothing.  It's always been lace, bows and ruffles.  It's nice to look feminine but her style is more like a young girl.   

Honestly, I'm a bit disappointment that B & C are no longer close friends.  

I cannot stand ANY of the HW's singing voices.  Perhaps as a lounge act, lol.

Yes PR made me teary eyed.


----------



## pot_luck

Carol thinks she's hotter than she really is.


----------



## Longchamp

beekmanhill said:


> There is a whole lot going on.  This fight is not just for the show.   Carole's blog is masterful in taking down Bethenny with bare knuckles.
> As Ramona famously said to Bethenny, "you have no friends."


Carole's blog highlighted all B's narcissism and backstabbing. She must have more to give us before the season is over. I haven't been watching the show consistently.  But what hit me home about B in her blog was how B doesn't support or elevate her friends in times of success.  
Looks like B has a high office turnover also. Who could work for someone like her?  All the money that she's spent on therapy has got her nowhere. Sad.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Oh my gosh, Carole’s blog.  How can you fault someone for being mean and horrible and then write a blog where you are mean and horrible!


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh my gosh, Carole’s blog.  How can you fault someone for being mean and horrible and then write a blog where you are mean and horrible!


^^^^THIS!^^^^

PS. This is exactly why I think it's all contrived.   It's not believable.


----------



## Mrs.Z

baghagg said:


> ^^^^THIS!^^^^
> 
> PS. This is exactly why I think it's all contrived.   It's not believable.



Yes maybe you are right, Carole hasn’t written much lately so this show is her primary job, she needs drama.


----------



## Longchamp

How was Carole mean and terrible? I don't think Carole would have written such a blog. I saw her blog as a response to the show.
Bethenny epitomizes the self grandiose attitude of new money. Old money ladies must turn their backs to her in NYC and look down on her.

I could be wrong, but it doesn't seem contrived to me. I think B is in a downward spiral. More narcissism with her home in arch digest. She's over saturating herself at this point.


----------



## RueMonge

Tropigal3 said:


> Honestly, I'm a bit disappointment that B & C are no longer close friends.



Me too.

As for Carole's blog. I think they don't see everyone else's footage and talking heads until the airing. I think Carole was hurt and wrote her blog in the heat of that.


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> How was Carole mean and terrible? I don't think Carole would have written such a blog. I saw her blog as a response to the show.
> Bethenny epitomizes the self grandiose attitude of new money. Old money ladies must turn their backs to her in NYC and look down on her.
> 
> I could be wrong, but it doesn't seem contrived to me. I think B is in a downward spiral. More narcissism with her home in arch digest. She's over saturating herself at this point.



I don't think their dispute is contrived.  On the show, their facial expressions seem quite real; neither one of them is that good an actor.

I really don't think Bethenny is in a downward spiral. I think she's always been like this.  She treated Jill like crap and was mean and rude to Heather, Jules,  Kristen (??) etc.  Its the way she is all the time.  She made her bundle of money and has to prove she is better than everyone.  Even a couple of weeks ago she was disparaging Ramona's successes when Ramona started the "south of the highway" argument.  She strikes at the heart when she is angry.  A reasonable person would not have such a long standing dispute with her ex and would have more flexibility on custody.  As nutty as Ramona is, she worked out her divorce very quickly and quietly.   

How is her new apartment? I haven't seen AD.


----------



## Mrs.Z

How can a reasonable person get along with a crazy person?  Bethenny’s ex has been convicted of stalking her and generally appears crazy.  

I’m not defending Bethenny’s response to Ramona but Ramona had to insult the home’s location first by insinuating it was in a bad area, so B hits back and hard.  

I think B’s new apartment is nice but weird, it’s technically a two bedroom and the layout seems kind of funky but it’s big and quite well done.


----------



## beekmanhill

The judge did not rule in Bethenny's favor.  Both parties are at fault.
https://pagesix.com/2018/03/08/judge-wants-bethenny-frankels-daughter-to-see-psychologist/

Just checked out the apartment.  I don't like the grey all over and I think the "I know it all" in neon is tacky.  But I like how she keeps everything streamlined and uncluttered.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I’m simply referring to his stalking and harassment of her which I think is pretty well documented and shows that he is angry bitter and crazy.  I never suggested she was blameless or easy to deal with but my impression is that he is nuts.  He took a plea deal and she was granted an order of protection with respect to those charges.


----------



## beekmanhill

Well I agree, Jason's behavior seemed over the top, but I think Bethenny could make anyone go over the top, especially as she has the upper hand regarding $$$$.   The judge had access to all the prior legal cases and records when he recently made the decision re Bryn's custody.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I definitely don’t see Jason losing custody, so it seems like a waste if she is still pursuing sole custody.


----------



## Swanky

Bethenny is damaged, maybe can't ever come back from that.  But does seem like a good mom and her heart shows through with her causes IMO.
Ramona says THE dumbest ish and acts like she's innocent, I couldn't deal with her well either. Or Sonja.  
Beth is what you see is what you get; we know what she's capable of, she doesn't try and wrap in tulle and pretend it's pretty.


----------



## Tropigal3

beekmanhill said:


> I don't think their dispute is contrived.  On the show, their facial expressions seem quite real; neither one of them is that good an actor.
> 
> I really don't think Bethenny is in a downward spiral. I think she's always been like this. * She treated Jill like crap* and was mean and rude to Heather, Jules,  Kristen (??) etc.  Its the way she is all the time.  She made her bundle of money and has to prove she is better than everyone.  Even a couple of weeks ago she was disparaging Ramona's successes when Ramona started the "south of the highway" argument.  She strikes at the heart when she is angry.  A reasonable person would not have such a long standing dispute with her ex and would have more flexibility on custody.  As nutty as Ramona is, she worked out her divorce very quickly and quietly.
> 
> How is her new apartment? I haven't seen AD.



While I do agree that telling Jill to "get a hobby" was mean spirited, Jill went totally overboard and treated Bethanny like crap while B practically begged for her friendship back.  Then when B finally gave up on trying,  only then did J try to regain their friendship but it was too little too late.

That said, it's nice to know that they now text each other.



Swanky said:


> *Bethenny is damaged, maybe can't ever come back from that.*  But does seem like a good mom and her heart shows through with her causes IMO.
> Ramona says THE dumbest ish and acts like she's innocent, I couldn't deal with her well either. Or Sonja.
> Beth is what you see is what you get; we know what she's capable of, she doesn't try and wrap in tulle and pretend it's pretty.



I couldn't agree more.  Sometimes it's difficult to change from what you've been molded into.  She and Erika are so similar in the way they are very hard although we have seen much more of B's vulnerable side.


----------



## Prufrock613

A read a very insightful comment about BF and (IMO) it hits the nail on the head.

“Bethenny is good when it comes to underdogs, but to be honest that's not a challenge for a narcissist. You are already in a superior position and then you get to feel magnanimous and appreciated and revered which adds to your already inflated perception of yourself. Where she seems to have massive difficulty is dealing with people who are her equals. She constantly puts them down or belittles them and their achievements to appear above them.

That doesn't mean her efforts in PR aren't admirable or didn't benefit them. It did and it is still helping them. The website crashed last night from people trying to help and that is a good thing. It just doesn't necessarily make her a better person, it actually feeds the beast. I've seen several of her tweets where she's saying no one is better than her in a crisis. That level of ego does not jive with kindness. It jives with an agenda and brand building. To truly "B" better, she's going to have to be able to have that same empathy with people who aren't downtrodden and relying on her, and she's going to have to stop looking at relationships and friendships as competition over who is the "better" person. Just my opinion.”


----------



## Swanky

Hey! Please credit your source, thanks!


----------



## forever.elise

Prufrock613 said:


> A read a very insightful comment about BF and (IMO) it hits the nail on the head.
> 
> “Bethenny is good when it comes to underdogs, but to be honest that's not a challenge for a narcissist. You are already in a superior position and then you get to feel magnanimous and appreciated and revered which adds to your already inflated perception of yourself. Where she seems to have massive difficulty is dealing with people who are her equals. She constantly puts them down or belittles them and their achievements to appear above them.
> 
> That doesn't mean her efforts in PR aren't admirable or didn't benefit them. It did and it is still helping them. The website crashed last night from people trying to help and that is a good thing. It just doesn't necessarily make her a better person, it actually feeds the beast. I've seen several of her tweets where she's saying no one is better than her in a crisis. That level of ego does not jive with kindness. It jives with an agenda and brand building. To truly "B" better, she's going to have to be able to have that same empathy with people who aren't downtrodden and relying on her, and she's going to have to stop looking at relationships and friendships as competition over who is the "better" person. Just my opinion.”



I either hate B or love her...I hate her in moments like when she and Carole were snickering at Jules's house that wasn't completed a few years ago, running off like they have much better things to do than have bagels. The mean girl behavior could have been sparked from a super high school vibe between the 3 of them, because they're allll the most skinniest women on TV. Carole acting like life comes too easy to her and she has this slim figure with zero effort, bragging she never works out! Then that prob triggered Jules who I think said she used to be anorexic or bulimic? Then B stays so skinny because she is sooooo stressed out because she works so much and is so successful.

When I like/love B, she is (at least the way I see it) indulging in her inner train wreck, and she seems to truly love letting loose with girls like Sonja and Lu, because they're at an age that they used to have to wear the crown of appearance, but now they just want to have fun and get their hands dirty. Like when B nearly peed her pants and fell to the floor when Sonja announced in the club "I broke my tooth rippin this guy's shirt off!" And then admitted that her veterinarian is also her dentist?!?!

I am loving Sonja more than ever, she is TRULY hilarious and seems totally comfortable being herself. I think she got to this point when she hit rock bottom, and realized it's only up from here, so girls just wanna have fun!


----------



## Prufrock613

Swanky said:


> Hey! Please credit your source, thanks!


It’s a screen name- I wasn’t sure if that was allowed?  It was a fellow poster, not a blogger.
Plus, had I not looked looked at this thread, I’d no idea you mentioned this without s quote.

JenfromCincy


----------



## beekmanhill

In looking back at the Jill/Bethenny feud, I think Bethenny treating Bobby's hospitalization so trivially becomes so much more significant in the light of Bobby's cancer and death.   The hospitalization was minimized on the show but I'm sure Jill and Bethenny both knew that it was potentially very serious.


----------



## Swanky

Anytime you copy/paste content we require the source to be posted. Thanks 



Prufrock613 said:


> It’s a screen name- I wasn’t sure if that was allowed?  It was a fellow poster, not a blogger.
> Plus, had I not looked looked at this thread, I’d no idea you mentioned this without s quote.
> 
> JenfromCincy


----------



## Tivo

Prufrock613 said:


> A read a very insightful comment about BF and (IMO) it hits the nail on the head.
> 
> “Bethenny is good when it comes to underdogs, but to be honest that's not a challenge for a narcissist. You are already in a superior position and then you get to feel magnanimous and appreciated and revered which adds to your already inflated perception of yourself. Where she seems to have massive difficulty is dealing with people who are her equals. She constantly puts them down or belittles them and their achievements to appear above them.
> 
> That doesn't mean her efforts in PR aren't admirable or didn't benefit them. It did and it is still helping them. The website crashed last night from people trying to help and that is a good thing. It just doesn't necessarily make her a better person, it actually feeds the beast. I've seen several of her tweets where she's saying no one is better than her in a crisis. That level of ego does not jive with kindness. It jives with an agenda and brand building. To truly "B" better, she's going to have to be able to have that same empathy with people who aren't downtrodden and relying on her, and she's going to have to stop looking at relationships and friendships as competition over who is the "better" person. Just my opinion.”


This is very well said!


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> I don't think their dispute is contrived.  On the show, their facial expressions seem quite real; neither one of them is that good an actor.
> 
> I really don't think Bethenny is in a downward spiral. I think she's always been like this.  She treated Jill like crap and was mean and rude to Heather, Jules,  Kristen (??) etc.  Its the way she is all the time.  She made her bundle of money and has to prove she is better than everyone.  Even a couple of weeks ago she was disparaging Ramona's successes when Ramona started the "south of the highway" argument.  She strikes at the heart when she is angry.  A reasonable person would not have such a long standing dispute with her ex and would have more flexibility on custody.  As nutty as Ramona is, she worked out her divorce very quickly and quietly.
> 
> How is her new apartment? I haven't seen AD.



Look how Bethenny treated Frederick in the short lived series that they did together.
She's a tough cookie, a survivor& when the opportunity presents itself she'll cut you like a razor.
So I do think she is in a downward spiral with personal relationships.
She did not interact well with Dorinda when they went to Puerto Rico at that dinner w/ B's associates
Not the right mix for relationships & she just hammers one over the head consistently
Ramona was savvy to handle her divorce in the manner in which she did & besides which I would
think she wanted to avoid any further embarrassment to her daughter as she is able to understand all this


----------



## Love Of My Life

Prufrock613 said:


> A read a very insightful comment about BF and (IMO) it hits the nail on the head.
> 
> “Bethenny is good when it comes to underdogs, but to be honest that's not a challenge for a narcissist. You are already in a superior position and then you get to feel magnanimous and appreciated and revered which adds to your already inflated perception of yourself. Where she seems to have massive difficulty is dealing with people who are her equals. She constantly puts them down or belittles them and their achievements to appear above them.
> 
> That doesn't mean her efforts in PR aren't admirable or didn't benefit them. It did and it is still helping them. The website crashed last night from people trying to help and that is a good thing. It just doesn't necessarily make her a better person, it actually feeds the beast. I've seen several of her tweets where she's saying no one is better than her in a crisis. That level of ego does not jive with kindness. It jives with an agenda and brand building. To truly "B" better, she's going to have to be able to have that same empathy with people who aren't downtrodden and relying on her, and she's going to have to stop looking at relationships and friendships as competition over who is the "better" person. Just my opinion.”




BINGO... spot on...


----------



## Mrs.Z

Carole has an ad on her IG for dunkin donuts, it feels very un-Carole-like


----------



## TC1

Sonja flipping the cushion after the dog pissed on it made me  who would want to rent that??


----------



## needloub

pot_luck said:


> It seems like Carole dumped Beth. No?


Either way, I hope Carole didn't divulge much of her personal life with her...Bethenny seems like the type of friend that would throw it back in your face.


----------



## sydgirl

With some saying Jason is all crazy, he seemed so genuine and level headed when they met/were together, his parents seem super lovely...i really think B mentally and/or emotionally abused him for him to behave this way... its very easy for us to just see her side with the odd small comments/remarks she and Carole have made on the show about him... i dont think B is as innocent in all this like she makes out...


----------



## Mrs.Z

Jason is a grown man and is responsible for his own actions.  It seems pretty well documented that he was acting in a harassing and abusive manner toward her.  I don’t think anyone thinks B is blameless or easy to deal with but blaming her for his crazy actions seems dangerous to me.


----------



## beekmanhill

Mrs.Z said:


> Jason is a grown man and is responsible for his own actions.  It seems pretty well documented that he was acting in a harassing and abusive manner toward her.  I don’t think anyone thinks B is blameless or easy to deal with but blaming her for his crazy actions seems dangerous to me.



A lot of B's obnoxious behavior is documented as well.   As far as their personal interactions, B has legal staff to handle all this stuff.  Jason probably can't afford it.   We've seen many instances of her melting down on the shoe.   Here is the story on Bethenny's firing by Sirius.  https://pagesix.com/2016/10/01/siriusxm-canned-bethenny-frankels-show-after-meltdown/


----------



## Mrs.Z

I don’t want to constantly defend her, not my point.  I understand a lot of her behavior is NOT ok.  My only point was blaming B for Jason’s abusive behavior feels very wrong to me.  It’s exactly what abusers do, “she made me do it”.  There is no justification for certain behavior, adults should be able to control themselves regardless of provocation.


----------



## beekmanhill

I guess I'd like to hear a fair presentation of both sides of the story with all the details before I make a judgement against Jason.


----------



## Mrs.Z

beekmanhill said:


> I guess I'd like to hear a fair presentation of both sides of the story with all the details before I make a judgement against Jason.



Ha!  Well that is never going to happen.  I find it persuasive he took a plea deal in the harassment case and she was issued a protective order.


----------



## beekmanhill

Mrs.Z said:


> Ha!  Well that is never going to happen.  I find it persuasive he took a plea deal in the harassment case and she was issued a protective order.



And I took the fact that the next judge said they had a very dysfunctional relationship probably damaging to Bryn and ordered Bryn to get therapy as evidence that we have part of the story.   The judge didn't alter the existing custody arrangement, having access to all the previous documents.


----------



## Ceeyahd

beekmanhill said:


> And I took the fact that the next judge said they had a very dysfunctional relationship probably damaging to Bryn and ordered Bryn to get therapy as evidence that we have part of the story.   The judge didn't alter the existing custody arrangement, having access to all the previous documents.



Therapy and/or evaluation orders are quite common when the parties are at odds with custody/visitation orders, at least here in CA. So are parenting classes.


----------



## simone72

Mrs.Z said:


> Carole has an ad on her IG for dunkin donuts, it feels very un-Carole-like


I think she desperately needs the money at this point. Andy Cohen was very vocal about her and her doing the show because she needed an income so I’m not surprised


----------



## Love Of My Life

The combined behavior of Jason & Bethenny is at the expense of their daughter...


----------



## Creativelyswank

simone72 said:


> I think she desperately needs the money at this point. Andy Cohen was very vocal about her and her doing the show because she needed an income so I’m not surprised


Not sure how much stock you can place in these assessments but it seems she is indeed one of the most wealthy of all housewives. http://people.com/tv/10-wealthiest-real-housewives/#carole-radziwill


----------



## Mrs.Z

I find that very hard to believe, she would not be doing D&D ads on Instagram or even be on the Housewives if that were the case.  Wikipedia says the Radziwill family fortune was mostly lost after WWII.


----------



## TC1

Mrs.Z said:


> I find that very hard to believe, she would not be doing D&D ads on Instagram or even be on the Housewives if that were the case.  Wikipedia says the Radziwill family fortune was mostly lost after WWII.


I'm sure she got whatever she was going to after Anthony's death..it's not like Lee will leave her anything.


----------



## RueMonge

Carole may be rich in assets, but not in spendable cash.


----------



## Mrs.Z

What are her assets? her apartment is lackluster.


----------



## sgj99

wow ... B was a real b*tch tonight in all her interview spots, she ripped into everyone.


----------



## beekmanhill

That murder mystery was an epic fail.  Everything I was waiting for happened in the last five minutes.  I was very disappointed in the show.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Totally, I thought it was boring too, when they start to argue like B and Carole were at the end I just tune out......it’s so tit for tat silly.  There has to be more there between them for there to be so much anger.  

Well, Dorinda just ended the murder mystery bc she wanted to eat....which made the whole thing silly.


----------



## beekmanhill

Mrs.Z said:


> Totally, I thought it was boring too, when they start to argue like B and Carole were at the end I just tune out......it’s so tit for tat silly.  There has to be more there between them for there to be so much anger.
> 
> Well, Dorinda just ended the murder mystery bc she wanted to eat....which made the whole thing silly.



I think Dorinda ended the murder mystery because the discussion between the HW's about the clues to solve it didn't make good TV material.  
I agree on B and C. Something happened between them and we may never know what it is.  
Dark red lipstick is just not flattering on most people, that's my trivial observation.


----------



## sgj99

i think there was a lot of long drawn out, i.e., boring discussions about the Murder Mystery that got edited out.

B and Carole look like high-schoolers arguing over being friends.  Instead of involving everyone my making them witness that stupid disagreement B and C should have just settled it by passing notes back and forth in math class


----------



## RueMonge

I'm only halfway through the episode, but I want to go to Dorinda's for Christmas. Love it that she made rules too.


----------



## sgj99

RueMonge said:


> I'm only halfway through the episode, but I want to go to Dorinda's for Christmas. Love it that she made rules too.



poor woman had too.  Ramona tore up her guest room last year and Sonja went into her stuff and got a negligee that her husband had given to her and it was bagged up, she took it out of it's bag!  i have never been a guest in someone's home and either felt the need to tear up my room (Dorinda said it looked like Steven Tyler had spent the night) or gone into someone's personal stuff and helped myself.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

RueMonge said:


> I'm only halfway through the episode, but I want to go to Dorinda's for Christmas. Love it that she made rules too.


Seeing Dorinda's Christmas decorations was the best thing about the episode!


----------



## RueMonge

I though the fight between B and Carole was kind of sad, because they seemed to be great friends. I think B was hurt and surprised that Carole would stand up to her, and didn't seem to know how to fix it so B defaulted to how she treats everyone else.


----------



## Ceeyahd

CanuckBagLover said:


> Seeing Dorinda's Christmas decorations was the best thing about the episode!


I love Christmas at Dorinda's, the fighting not so much.


----------



## Ceeyahd

RueMonge said:


> I though the fight between B and Carole was kind of sad, because they seemed to be great friends. I think B was hurt and surprised that Carole would stand up to her, and didn't seem to know how to fix it so B defaulted to how she treats everyone else.



B didn't treat C any differently than just anybody. I couldn't & wouldn't nurture a realationship back on track, that had that behavior involved.


----------



## pjhm

sgj99 said:


> wow ... B was a real b*tch tonight in all her interview spots, she ripped into everyone.


She sure did, and Carole flattened her like an iron. Bethenny looked like a dodger last night and a real "mean girl"-just despicable--for me to give Carole credit is not easy, as I'm not a fan of hers either......


----------



## sgj99

once again B showed why she really doesn't have any friends, just staff


----------



## Tropigal3

Ceeyahd said:


> B didn't treat C any differently than just anybody. I couldn't & wouldn't nurture a realationship back on track, that had that behavior involved.



True and B was probably shocked that C would speak to her that way, lol.  

I don't know why but I still kinda like Bethanny warts and all.   At this point the only one I don't care for is Tinsley.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tropigal3 said:


> True and B was probably shocked that C would speak to her that way, lol.
> 
> I don't know why but I still kinda like Bethanny warts and all.   At this point the only one I don't care for is Tinsley.



B has lots of hustle, and brings a certain type of drama, but the superior attitude is boring.


----------



## simone72

I couldn’t get through the whole episode it was so boring! I tried to put it on 3 times only got through
Half of it I lost all interest when they started the dinner.


----------



## Bentley1

Me too, I fell asleep at the start of the dinner. Super boring so far


----------



## chowlover2

The dinner was the best part!


----------



## Bentley1

Ok then round 2 tonight . The dinners are usually where all the drama erupts


----------



## beekmanhill

The Countess got a plea deal.  She is looking pretty rough in that photo with the long denim coat and white booties.  
https://www.eonline.com/news/939273/luann-de-lesseps-accepts-plea-deal-following-palm-beach-arrest


----------



## Tropigal3

WTF is wrong with Sonja telling the work men about having sex on the sink?!!  Ugh!


----------



## chowlover2

Tropigal3 said:


> WTF is wrong with Sonja telling the work men about having sex on the sink?!!  Ugh!



I really think she is proud of it. Especially since she is a woman of a certain age. Like she doesn't call it a walk of shame, something like a triumphant lap home...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I don't like Ramona but loved her last night for calling out Betheny and hanging up on her.


----------



## Mrs.Z

All I have to say is thank heavens the Countess was able to secure a new PENTHOUSE!!!!  The PENTHOUSE!!!!


----------



## Cogmarks

pjhm said:


> I watched the last 2 episodes, don't understand why Carole and Bethenny started hating each other.



I wonder how much of it is fueled by the producers. If they all got along, there would be no conflict, and hence, no story.


----------



## Mrs.Z

It was nice that 2 ladies actually had a genuine friendship.  Currently, they are in a place where they aren’t hearing what the other is saying and there is so much anger I’m frankly confused......I kind of hate it.  I prefer the fun wackiness not a full 30 mins of nonsensical conflict. 

Also, B told Dorinda four times she saved Christmas, what more did she need, that felt contrived to me.


----------



## TC1

Mrs.Z said:


> It was nice that 2 ladies actually had a genuine friendship.  Currently, they are in a place where they aren’t hearing what the other is saying and there is so much anger I’m frankly confused......I kind of hate it.  I prefer the fun wackiness not a full 30 mins of nonsensical conflict.
> 
> Also, B told Dorinda four times she saved Christmas, what more did she need, that felt contrived to me.


Well, it's probably just editing..but she hugged the guy who delivered the Nutcracker at least twice. Not once did she look Dorinda in the eye, hug HER and say thank you.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't like Ramona but loved her last night for calling out Betheny and hanging up on her.



That was a long overdue and well deserved epic take-down.  And I like Bethany and never cared for Ramona either.


----------



## MAGJES

beachgirl38 said:


> I love Carole, but not liking the hair on her.  She looks better and younger with long "bronde" hair - the blonde takes away the warmth.  That happens to me when I go too blonde.  She needs brown/honey tones.


Not speaking to the color but I LOVE her shorter hair. It goes well with her age. Older women look so much better with a short bob.


----------



## MAGJES

tweegy said:


> I gotta say... im shocked Carole is 54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t think so was *so old* for some reason


I hope you are not using “so old” as something negative. That’s the way it comes over. 
The word “OLD” is relative imo.


----------



## Aimee3

How old is Adam?!?


----------



## Aimee3

Aimee3 said:


> How old is Adam?!?



Googled and answered my own question ...he’s  32


----------



## RueMonge

I thought it was interesting that Lu said last night, something like, Adam slept on her couch with the niece for 6 months. Which may be new information so maybe Adam wasn't so upfront about how long he had been single before he started seeing Carole. I don't know. I think Carole will be ok.


----------



## Mrs.Z

RueMonge said:


> I thought it was interesting that Lu said last night, something like, Adam slept on her couch with the niece for 6 months. Which may be new information so maybe Adam wasn't so upfront about how long he had been single before he started seeing Carole. I don't know. I think Carole will be ok.



I caught that too....she said “our” couch which was weird.  I think she was referring to the fact that he just didn’t have his own place, at one point he moved in with Carole when he was “between apartments”.  

I don’t like Carole at all anymore, she thinks she is intellectually superior to the other women all the while living in the past and she seems to try really hard to be “cool” which at her age is just sad.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I think Bethenny thought she was doing Adam a _huge _favor when she asked him to photograph her charity work in Puerto Rico.  I don't know enough about Adam as to whether he's an operator or not.  She seemed upset about Adam asking to be paid and my understanding from this rather confusing story is that he couldn't afford to cover the trip expenses himself and there was some other scheduling conflict.  I don't think that is such an unreasonable thing to say (assuming its true)  And Bethenny could have been gracious about it, but being Bethenny she can't.  So instead she goes on the attack and likely also made some unkind comments about Adam and Carole's relationship.

I think the falling out between Bethenny and Carole isn't a scripted act for TV. I think its real.  Adam is probably a part of it but I bet there is other stuff too.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Agreed, B needs to stop with, who gave what and who did what and how supportive each person is.  People have their own causes and she cannot judge what they can and cannot do.  Calling Adam out was wrong, perhaps he did need to work.


----------



## tweegy

MAGJES said:


> I hope you are not using “so old” as something negative. That’s the way it comes over.
> The word “OLD” is relative imo.


I said I don't think she's so old as in I didn't think she was so old....How is that construed as negative...smh...

It's not new information these ladies are old...


----------



## pjhm

I have several women friends in their age group and none of us would jump on each other naked nor clothed. Bethenny was nearly naked with Dorinda and Sonja is just indecent. Hate to think viewers believe middle aged females act like this .


----------



## RueMonge

pjhm said:


> I have several women friends in their age group and none of us would jump on each other naked nor clothed. Bethenny was nearly naked with Dorinda and Sonja is just indecent. Hate to think viewers believe middle aged females act like this .



Yes, naked Bethenny was weird. Also the ladies dancing and piling on each other after the cake. Not how I hang with my friends.


----------



## MAGJES

tweegy said:


> I said I don't think she's so old as in I didn't think she was so old....How is that construed as negative...smh...
> 
> It's not new information these ladies are old...


I guess you don’t get it.
There you go again using “old” as an insult.   

Life happens....we grow old.  Quit using the term as if it is distasteful


----------



## cafecreme15

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't like Ramona but loved her last night for calling out Betheny and hanging up on her.


Omg that take down was SPOT ON! Was actually rooting for Ramona in that moment. For once she made perfect sense and didnt sound like a lunatic.


Mrs.Z said:


> All I have to say is thank heavens the Countess was able to secure a new PENTHOUSE!!!!  The PENTHOUSE!!!!


Ha! I snickered at this as well.


Mrs.Z said:


> Agreed, B needs to stop with, who gave what and who did what and how supportive each person is.  People have their own causes and she cannot judge what they can and cannot do.  Calling Adam out was wrong, perhaps he did need to work.


Agreed! Calling him out for asking about compensation was just plain tacky and distasteful. I truly believe Adam did need the money and couldn't afford to take that much time away when he could have had a paying gig in its stead. Perhaps he could have asked about compensation more tactfully (though who knows how he really approached it since it wasnt on camera), but Bethenny was 100% in the wrong for taking the issue to Carole, and then making it public. Bethenny being 100% in the wrong seems to be a trend these days...


----------



## Tropigal3

tweegy said:


> I said I don't think she's so old as in I didn't think she was so old....How is that construed as negative...smh...
> 
> It's not new information these ladies are old...



It does read as if to state that her age is OLD.  Perhaps writing "I thought she was much younger" or similar reads less offensive.  



RueMonge said:


> Yes, naked Bethenny was weird. Also the ladies dancing and piling on each other after the cake. Not how I hang with my friends.



Neither would they if they weren't on a "reality" show.  Everything is just exaggerated imho.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bethenny rolling on the floor with those humongous implants, fully aware that camera was on her, was distasteful at any age.  Guarantee they had full frontal shots and didn't show them.   She loves to exhibit her body.


----------



## tweegy

MAGJES said:


> I guess you don’t get it.
> There you go again using “old” as an insult.
> 
> Life happens....we grow old.  Quit using the term as if it is distasteful



Actually, you’re reading it as an insult. All I’m saying is I didn’t know she always that old. 

If that offends YOU then, oh well.

I’m aware we all grow old... I hence I don’t let things offend me that have nothing to do with me.


----------



## tweegy

Tropigal3 said:


> It does read as if to state that her age is OLD.  Perhaps writing "I thought she was much younger" or similar reads less offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither would they if they weren't on a "reality" show.  Everything is just exaggerated imho.



Or perhaps not getting offended by something that has nothing to do with you (as in her). 

Lmao I can’t believe all I said was I can’t believe she’s so old has clutched pearls.. 

Ridiculous


----------



## DC-Cutie

can we go back a few episodes, Puerto Rico.  Bethenny said 'I was the first plane down there'.  Was she really?


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> can we go back a few episodes, Puerto Rico.  Bethenny said 'I was the first plane down there'.  Was she really?



Yeh, I’d like to know if thats true... not to say she didn’t do a lot but, first plane?


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Yeh, I’d like to know if thats true... not to say she didn’t do a lot but, first plane?


I don;t think it's true.  I work for an airline and ours was the first to touch down in San Juan with supplies.  We went in September, Bethenney went in October.

Not taking away from her efforts, I'm just curious.  We know she's very 'me me.  look at me'


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I don;t think it's true.  I work for an airline and ours was the first to touch down in San Juan with supplies.  We went in September, Bethenney went in October.
> 
> Not taking away from her efforts, I'm just curious.  We know she's very 'me me.  look at me'



Yesterday on her IG story, she linked to an interview she did yesterday on MSNBC   It was all about her and her efforts, etc.   At the end she mentioned her partner.

http://www.bravotv.com/the-real-hou...trong-disaster-relief-work-puerto-rico-update


----------



## pjhm

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Bethenny thought she was doing Adam a _huge _favor when she asked him to photograph her charity work in Puerto Rico.  I don't know enough about Adam as to whether he's an operator or not.  She seemed upset about Adam asking to be paid and my understanding from this rather confusing story is that he couldn't afford to cover the trip expenses himself and there was some other scheduling conflict.  I don't think that is such an unreasonable thing to say (assuming its true)  And Bethenny could have been gracious about it, but being Bethenny she can't.  So instead she goes on the attack and likely also made some unkind comments about Adam and Carole's relationship.
> 
> I think the falling out between Bethenny and Carole isn't a scripted act for TV. I think its real.  Adam is probably a part of it but I bet there is other stuff too.


There’s got to be more to it because who gets mad at a girlfriend for something their boyfriend said or didn’t do? Wouldn’t Bethenny find it unreasonable if Carole was mad at something Dennis said or didn’t do and hold it against her?? It’s ridiculous.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

pjhm said:


> There’s got to be more to it because who gets mad at a girlfriend for something their boyfriend said or didn’t do? Wouldn’t Bethenny find it unreasonable if Carole was mad at something Dennis said or didn’t do and hold it against her?? *It’s ridiculous*.


Exactly - esp. with middle aged women! It makes me think it is a forced storyline just for the sake of fake drama.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Tropigal3 said:


> WTF is wrong with Sonja telling the work men about having sex on the sink?!!  Ugh!


Sonja's version of bragging rights!


----------



## beekmanhill

WillstarveforLV said:


> Exactly - esp. with middle aged women! It makes me think it is a forced storyline just for the sake of fake drama.



I think the estrangement is real.   I doubt the source of it is Adam's wanting to be comped for his services.


----------



## simone72

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny rolling on the floor with those humongous implants, fully aware that camera was on her, was distasteful at any age.  Guarantee they had full frontal shots and didn't show them.   She loves to exhibit her body.


You took the words right out of my mouth! Bethenny loves the attention dressed naked or any any way possible!


----------



## simone72

The feud between Bethenny and Carole could simply be because Carole used to be so into Bethenny and recently shiftled her attention elsewhere aka Tinsley and maybe Bethenny who wants to be center attention always and forever didn’t like that. I wonder if we’ll ever know??


----------



## tweegy

I just saw it! 

Whyyyyyy did I have to see naked Bethenny on the floor... I’ve seen Bethenny nekkid way too much on this show... 

I almost died at the guys face when  Sonja was going into details of her sex romp on the sink!! [emoji23][emoji23] 

I also think the feud with Carole and Beth is in part with Carole’s new bff Tinsley.. Bethenny snuck it in in her list of reasons among saying Carole cut a hair cut and new clothes. I do agree with Bethenny tho (maybe I missed something) that Carole had no place to bring up their conversation and what Beth said about Luann INFRONT of everyone. Carole has a bit of mean girl too in her.. she’s not as outward as Bethenny but she is very mean girl when she can be..

I don’t like how Beth jabs Ramona for no reason. I get Ramona does her mess but let it go. Why can’t Ramona do a skin care line I agree with dorinda it’s a bit harsh on Ramona


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> I just saw it!
> 
> Whyyyyyy did I have to see naked Bethenny on the floor... I’ve seen Bethenny nekkid way too much on this show...
> 
> I almost died at the guys face when  Sonja was going into details of her sex romp on the sink!! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I also think the feud with Carole and Beth is in part with Carole’s new bff Tinsley.. Bethenny snuck it in in her list of reasons among saying Carole cut a hair cut and new clothes. I do agree with Bethenny tho (maybe I missed something) that Carole had no place to bring up their conversation and what Beth said about Luann INFRONT of everyone. Carole has a bit of mean girl too in her.. she’s not as outward as Bethenny but she is very mean girl when she can be..
> 
> I don’t like how Beth jabs Ramona for no reason. I get Ramona does her mess but let it go. Why can’t Ramona do a skin care line I agree with dorinda it’s a bit harsh on Ramona


Not to mention Ramona looks great at 61. I'd be interested in skin care line from her. 

The thing that surprised me most ( and I don't know why ) was that Beth had a whole team helping her on the ground in the US and PR.  I think the first we saw of her team was at the dinner where Dorinda arrived drunk. Everything with Beth is me, me, me, where it should be we. I take it with a grain of salt when she says she had the first plane in PR.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Not to mention Ramona looks great at 61. I'd be interested in skin care line from her.
> 
> The thing that surprised me most ( and I don't know why ) was that Beth had a whole team helping her on the ground in the US and PR.  I think the first we saw of her team was at the dinner where Dorinda arrived drunk. Everything with Beth is me, me, me, where it should be we. I take it with a grain of salt when she says she had the first plane in PR.


Same thing I was thinking!! Ramona looks amazing! I know she works out but I wanna know what else she does cause she looks good and not obvious that she's had stuff done.


----------



## Tropigal3

pjhm said:


> There’s got to be more to it because who gets mad at a girlfriend for something their boyfriend said or didn’t do? Wouldn’t Bethenny find it unreasonable if Carole was mad at something Dennis said or didn’t do and hold it against her?? It’s ridiculous.





WillstarveforLV said:


> Exactly - esp. with middle aged women! It makes me think it is a forced storyline just for the sake of fake drama.



I think it's both of the above.  My guess is that there's probably more to it than what we see edited.  I do think they don't have the same closeness as in past seasons.  There's miscommunication and misunderstanding (as on these boards, lol!) added into the fact that Carole has become a bit closer to Tinsley because of the boyfriend.  Bethanny seems to take things too personal as well (the me, me, me thing perhaps?)  But seriously, the drama is so overly exaggerated it's become tiresome and annoying.  But still I watch!


----------



## Creativelyswank

tweegy said:


> Or perhaps not getting offended by something that has nothing to do with you (as in her).
> 
> Lmao I can’t believe all I said was I can’t believe she’s so old has clutched pearls..
> 
> Ridiculous


Not seeing the ageism either. "Old" can be used in a completely benign way to denote age, for example:
"How old is your son?"
"He's 23 years old."
"Oh, I didn't realize he was that old."


----------



## tweegy

Creativelyswank said:


> Not seeing the ageism either. "Old" can be used in a completely benign way to denote age, for example:
> "How old is your son?"
> "He's 23 years old."
> "Oh, I didn't realize he was that old."



Bless you!!


----------



## pot_luck

Carol and Betheny are one in the same. Neither of the two can take criticism.


----------



## TC1

Bethenny is just bitter that she fell out of Carole's #1 friend spot and is just lashing out.
The phone call with Ramona on the street was re-shot so badly. You can tell when Ramona tries to turn on the "extra" for the cameras..she gets all spastic and twitchy.


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> Bethenny is just bitter that she fell out of Carole's #1 friend spot and is just lashing out.
> The phone call with Ramona on the street was re-shot so badly. You can tell when Ramona tries to turn on the "extra" for the cameras..she gets all spastic and twitchy.


I know! So fake, wonder what was so important that it had to be refilmed?


----------



## kemilia

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny rolling on the floor with those humongous implants, fully aware that camera was on her, was distasteful at any age.  Guarantee they had full frontal shots and didn't show them.   She loves to exhibit her body.


And I thought it was bad when she was doing headstands with her tiny undies on display (Fredrick & Bethenny show).


----------



## kemilia

MAGJES said:


> Not speaking to the color but I LOVE her shorter hair. It goes well with her age. Older women look so much better with a short bob.


Speaking of hair, I've always loved Dorinda's platinum hair. In one of the interview spots her hair was really pumped up and she looked so glam (envy envy).


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> Bethenny is just bitter that she fell out of Carole's #1 friend spot and is just lashing out.
> The phone call with Ramona on the street was re-shot so badly. You can tell when Ramona tries to turn on the "extra" for the cameras..she gets all spastic and twitchy.


I was worried the dog was gonna get run over! Then I realized the camera man would get hit first... 
That scene was a real mess. She gets that call from Bethenny just when the camera crew is there filming her going for a dog walk... riiiggght


----------



## sgj99

tweegy said:


> I said I don't think she's so old as in I didn't think she was so old....How is that construed as negative...smh...
> 
> It's not new information these ladies are old...



I'm 55 and don't consider myself old.  and maybe one could say instead is:  "I didn't know Carole is 54, I thought she was younger."


----------



## tweegy

sgj99 said:


> I'm 55 and don't consider myself old.  and maybe one could say instead is:  "I didn't know Carole is 54, I thought she was younger."



I rather how I said it... hence, why I said it...

Lol! We’re still talking about this huh? [emoji23]


----------



## sgj99

tweegy said:


> *I rather how I said it*... hence, why I said it...
> 
> Lol! We’re still talking about this huh? [emoji23]



if you like how you said it than accept the fact that it's insulting to not all but some.


----------



## tweegy

sgj99 said:


> if you like how you said it than accept the fact that it's insulting to not all but some.



Everything insults someone so I can’t control that or care to.

For the record.... I did not know Carol was so old... 

I’m done talking about this.. I’m sorry ... that reading and comprehension is hard for some.


----------



## sgj99

tweegy said:


> Everything insults someone so I can’t control that or care to.
> 
> For the record.... I did not know Carol was so old...
> 
> I’m done talking about this.. I’m sorry ... that reading and comprehension is hard for some.



well then ... I can explain it to you but can't understand it for you.

and now I also am done with this.


----------



## tweegy

sgj99 said:


> well then ... I can explain it to you but can't understand it for you.
> 
> and now I also am done with this.



Oh, but I understand, I just don’t care. 

Same as I don’t care how old someone is...

Again, I. Didn’t. Know. Carol. Was. So. Old.


----------



## Bentley1

tweegy said:


> Oh, but I understand, I just don’t care.
> 
> Same as I don’t care how old someone is...
> 
> Again, I. Didn’t. Know. Carol. Was. So. Old.


----------



## Prufrock613

Aaannyway- I can’t wait to see the reactions of the crew next week.  They look absolutely giddy in some of the trailers.


----------



## Florasun

I wonder if Carole backed off of Bethanny because it is emotionally draining to be around such an intense personality - Carole seems more laid back. Then again, Bethany the attack dog turns on everyone eventually.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenny can dig at Ramona all she wants.  BUT Ramona’s words on the walk across the bridge, seasons back, still ring true.

Bethenny is a hurt person. And hurt people, hurt people.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg so I’m behind and watching the first episode. I died laughing. Literally when Sonja said LuAnne’s divorce was like the camel ride in Morracco. Then they showed that clip of LuAnn on the camel. Omg


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny rolling on the floor with those humongous implants, fully aware that camera was on her, was distasteful at any age.  Guarantee they had full frontal shots and didn't show them.   She loves to exhibit her body.


It's weird, because she is in fabulous shape, but when she runs around in her bikini (last season, especially) I get a plucked chicken vibe.


----------



## sgj99

so ... Bravo has been playing old reruns of early seasons during the day (i'm on vacation).  And Ramona was talking to Sonja about how she knew Sonja loved her ex-husband and loved being married and how he'd left her for another woman, a woman who had been a friend and  it made me flash forward to this season when Dorinda went off on Sonja for comparing her divorce to Dorinda's widowhood and she said the same thing:  Sonja's husband left her for her friend.


----------



## starrynite_87

Is it wrong that I giggled a little when Luann escaped from the handcuffs?[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

starrynite_87 said:


> Is it wrong that I giggled a little when Luann escaped from the handcuffs?[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Me too - that was priceless.  (I know its serious incident but still I couldn't help it)


----------



## TNgypsy

tweegy said:


> Oh, but I understand, I just don’t care.
> 
> Same as I don’t care how old someone is...
> 
> Again, I. Didn’t. Know. Carol. Was. So. Old.



I thought Carol was older than 54 [emoji15]

I guess because so much was made of her age difference with Adam (by her). I thought she was older and just looked younger


----------



## TNgypsy

Delete.


----------



## beekmanhill

Last night's was a yawner for me.  Too much time on infomercials.   Too much screeching at parties.  Was something special about the jeans?  Or the serum?  I wasn't very impressed with Ramona's dermatologist's office.  That is not the same derm she's been raving about for years.  

I really think that Carole is done with Bethenny and her shenanigans IRL.  Bethenny would like to hang on to Carol because she has no other friend on the show.  God that driver of her is a saint.  He never says anything inappropriate.    I believe Carole that Bethenny texted and texted and texted while Carole was in LA.  She is so used to being in control and can't accept it when the other person says "enough."   

As for Lu, they left out the whole "I was in bed with a man" part.  Bravo was kind. 
And Sonja is not going to be impressed with an LV tote.  She carries Birkins everywhere.   Who is paying for the suite, Bravo?  Or is it Scott?  Sonja's townhouse scenes are funny, but stale.  I'd love a "new Sonja in new apartment" SL.   

The only thing that might be interesting going forward is the ferry trip with the fire.  Maybe we'll get some real reactions about the situation.


----------



## tweegy

CanuckBagLover said:


> Me too - that was priceless.  (I know its serious incident but still I couldn't help it)


I haven't seem last night's episode but saw that clip and i was dying!



TNgypsy said:


> I thought Carol was older than 54 [emoji15]
> 
> I guess because so much was made of her age difference with Adam (by her). I thought she was older and just looked younger



I actually thought she was younger for some reason.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Last night's was a yawner for me.  Too much time on infomercials.   Too much screeching at parties.  Was something special about the jeans?  Or the serum?  I wasn't very impressed with Ramona's dermatologist's office.  That is not the same derm she's been raving about for years.
> 
> I really think that Carole is done with Bethenny and her shenanigans IRL.  Bethenny would like to hang on to Carol because she has no other friend on the show.  God that driver of her is a saint.  He never says anything inappropriate.    I believe Carole that Bethenny texted and texted and texted while Carole was in LA.  She is so used to being in control and can't accept it when the other person says "enough."
> 
> As for Lu, they left out the whole "I was in bed with a man" part.  Bravo was kind.
> And Sonja is not going to be impressed with an LV tote.  She carries Birkins everywhere.   Who is paying for the suite, Bravo?  Or is it Scott?  Sonja's townhouse scenes are funny, but stale.  I'd love a "new Sonja in new apartment" SL.
> 
> The only thing that might be interesting going forward is the ferry trip with the fire.  Maybe we'll get some real reactions about the situation.


Oh, she's impressed by a new LV!!. Her Birkins aren't real..her house looks like a fumigation tent, she's sniffing her own underwear to find out if they're clean or not. She took the Jitney to save $100!. LOL. She's broke. Totally broke .No one is renting that place for $32.000 a month either. It was very nice of Tinsley to do all of that for Sonja..she didn't deserve it after she harped on every single episode last season.
Sonja will probbaly return the bag and keep the cash. That'll be what they fight about NEXT season.

Carole needs to stop messing with her face..she looks more like Steven Tyler every episode.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Oh, she's impressed by a new LV!!. Her Birkins aren't real..her house looks like a fumigation tent, she's sniffing her own underwear to find out if they're clean or not. She took the Jitney to save $100!. LOL. She's broke. Totally broke .No one is renting that place for $32.000 a month either. It was very nice of Tinsley to do all of that for Sonja..she didn't deserve it after she harped on every single episode last season.
> Sonja will probbaly return the bag and keep the cash. That'll be what they fight about NEXT season.
> 
> Carole needs to stop messing with her face..she looks more like Steven Tyler every episode.



I disagree.  She's got some older beat up Birkins that I bet are from the days of Mr. Morgan and are real.  Don't think she'd carry an LV Neverfull.   Yeah, she'll try to return it, no doubt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I missed it, why was she given the LV?


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> I missed it, why was she given the LV?


I think as a welcome (to my apartment) gift from Tinsley.  I think Tinsley was trying to over compensate for the party that Sonja claims was insincere.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tropigal3 said:


> I think as a welcome (to my apartment) gift from Tinsley.  I think Tinsley was trying to over compensate for the party that Sonja claims was insincere.


what!  didn't she get a gift card with a nice dollar amount on it from Tinsley (or her man)?


----------



## tweegy

beekmanhill said:


> I disagree.  She's got some older beat up Birkins that I bet are from the days of Mr. Morgan and are real.  Don't think she'd carry an LV Neverfull.   Yeah, she'll try to return it, no doubt.


Sonja's entire life is like an attic of crap from 10+ yrs ago. Remember, she busted out that 1990s Benz in the Hamptons acting like its brand new.... She just cracks me up!


----------



## lulilu

I don't think any of Sonja's bags are authentic.  She'd have sold them by now.  And she wouldn't have used a black sharpy to touch up the corners of an authentic kelly.  

I agree she is having serious money problems.  She should sell that house "as is" to someone who will do a gut renovation.  I imagine the repairs to bring it up to rentable will be more than she can afford.


----------



## tweegy

lulilu said:


> I don't think any of Sonja's bags are authentic.  She'd have sold them by now.  And she wouldn't have used a black sharpy to touch up the corners of an authentic kelly.
> 
> I agree she is having serious money problems.  She should sell that house "as is" to someone who will do a gut renovation.  I imagine the repairs to bring it up to rentable will be more than she can afford.


Probably.

Not denying she really does have money issues. But, I think she is all about image. Making it appear she still is in some money....after seeing her wash her undies in the toilet...yeh I'd believe she would touch up her bags with a marker. Its Sonja.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I think Sonja’s behavior has moved from funny to sad, she is coming off as unhinged.


----------



## TC1

^^ watching her try to eat the seaweed garnish from the seafood display??. Yeah, not funny. just bizarre. Maybe all the vegetables and juicing she's been doing has gone to her brain. 
"I'm a vegan now" while snarfing down free fish.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Right, she is either nuts or it’s so fake. The undergarment incident was the line for me.....have some self respect.


----------



## sgj99

DC-Cutie said:


> what!  didn't she get a gift card with a nice dollar amount on it from Tinsley (or her man)?


5K to Barneys



tweegy said:


> Sonja's entire life is like an attic of crap from 10+ yrs ago. Remember, she busted out that 1990s Benz in the Hamptons acting like its brand new.... She just cracks me up!


or when she used a sharpie to "touch up" a Chanel bag that was showing it's age ...


----------



## tweegy

sgj99 said:


> 5K to Barneys
> 
> 
> or when she used a sharpie to "touch up" a Chanel bag that was showing it's age ...



Girl! I still can’t get over the brown ice... like I can’t! 

Sonja’s house is like what I envision an episode of ‘rich manhattan hoarders’ would be like! You know every episode of hoarders there are like at least 5 dead cat bodies all over.. you know there’s probably one in a Chanel bag in a closet somewhere in Sonja’s house!


----------



## tweegy

Now watching last night's episode....

I mean....I say Sonja's house looks like a episode of Hoarders and if this episode doesnt further my comment, I dunno! 
Last week I kind of understood Dorinda's hurt of Beth not thanking her, but they showed a clip of Dorinda showing Beth that the nutcracker is coming to her house and she hugged her, last week she did even tell her she saved christmas and Beth did tweet thanking her. So yeh, I dunno what more Bethenny could have done to thank her.

I love Bethenny's hair this episode..
I was dying at dorinda bethenny and Tinsley talking about Luann slipping out the handcuffs.. it was hilarious Luann did that tho! 

For the meet up with Carol and Bethenny! Did anyone else Die when Bethenny entered in her getup!!?

It feels like Carole is over Bethenny... I think its flakey of Carole a bit cause she has known Bethenny for so long and to just drop her and diss her as Tinsley came on the scene is a bit cold...

Tinsely getting Sonja that penthouse and LV.....I need to upgrade my friends clearly...


----------



## Tropigal3

tweegy said:


> Now watching last night's episode....
> 
> I mean....I say Sonja's house looks like a episode of Hoarders and if this episode doesnt further my comment, I dunno!
> Last week I kind of understood Dorinda's hurt of Beth not thanking her, but they showed a clip of Dorinda showing Beth that the nutcracker is coming to her house and she hugged her, last week she did even tell her she saved christmas and Beth did tweet thanking her. So yeh, I dunno what more Bethenny could have done to thank her.
> .


Probably an acknowledgement in front of the other ladies would have been nice, plus making a fuss about it adds to the drama of the show.  Everything has to be OTT.


----------



## Rouge H

Kinda felt sad for Sonja sitting on her bed opening her wallet only to find three dollars. Ding, ding, ding- don’t you get it.....you’re broke time to face reality.


----------



## StylishMD

I got the impression that Sonja was genuinely hungry at that party. So sad


----------



## lulilu

I thought Sonja said there is no food in the house due to the renovations?  I imagine that there is so much that needs to be done to that house--seems like a waste of money to bubblegum it together.  Imagine -- the sink had been off the wall in the basement bathroom for years and years.  What else don't we see?


----------



## Mrs.Z

I agree that Sonja should sell that place as is and move on, not sure she has the $ to properly complete renovations and I’m certain she does not have the level of care or attention to detail to make sure they are properly executed.


----------



## tweegy

StylishMD said:


> I got the impression that Sonja was genuinely hungry at that party. So sad


Maybe it was her first time having food that wasn't beyond the expiration date?


----------



## StylishMD

tweegy said:


> Maybe it was her first time having food that wasn't beyond the expiration date?


So sad


----------



## sgj99

maybe Sonja should pull her head out of the sand, realize she's not "Lady Morgan" and get a job!


----------



## lulilu

Sonja has no marketable skills.


----------



## tweegy

sgj99 said:


> maybe Sonja should pull her head out of the sand, realize she's not "Lady Morgan" and get a job!


Job? I think she's allergic to those hun...Also, that maybe implying that she didn't invent the dopest toaster oven that ever toasted or ovened....


----------



## beekmanhill

I suppose Sonja's daughter will come into a good deal of money when JAM dies.  He is 87.  Maybe Sonja is counting on that money to rescue her.  He has two other kids and his current wife, but there should be enough.


----------



## bagsforme

I don't get the fight with Dorina and Beth about the nut cracker .   She said many times how much she appreciated her getting it for her.  Falling on the floor, hugging her,  etc.  What more does she want?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> I suppose Sonja's daughter will come into a good deal of money when JAM dies.  He is 87.  Maybe Sonja is counting on that money to rescue her.  He has two other kids and his current wife, but there should be enough.


Especially since her plans to land a rich husband don't seem to be panning out or her other business deals.


----------



## sgj99

bagsforme said:


> I don't get the fight with Dorina and Beth about the nut cracker .   She said many times how much she appreciated her getting it for her.  Falling on the floor, hugging her,  etc.  What more does she want?



I never heard her say "thank you."  she did gush and go on about how much Brynn had wanted it and wow!  isn't it fantastic!  but if she ever said actually "thank you" I never heard it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Carole shut up. A marathon theme party sounds boring. What Carole did was a great achievement but please shut up. Ugh.


----------



## Longchamp

meluvs2shop said:


> Carole shut up. A marathon theme party sounds boring. What Carole did was a great achievement but please shut up. Ugh.


Didn't Oprah run a marathon?  I agree Carole, you're beating a dead horse.  I guess everybody would wear tank tops and short shorts to the party and drink out of water bottles. Arrive perspired also to really set the theme.


----------



## legaldiva

OK, Carole needs to stop with the marathon self promotion.  I've run three.  It's not that hard, actually.
And Sonja is the modern day Grey Gardens ... this whole season is so depressing.


----------



## Florasun

beekmanhill said:


> I disagree.  She's got some older beat up Birkins that I bet are from the days of Mr. Morgan and are real.  Don't think she'd carry an LV Neverfull.   Yeah, she'll try to return it, no doubt.


I agree I think they are from her heyday as Mrs. Morgan. I've seen her in some older Hermes scarves, too.


----------



## Florasun

tweegy said:


> Probably.
> 
> Not denying she really does have money issues. But, I think she is all about image. Making it appear she still is in some money....after seeing her wash her undies in the toilet...yeh I'd believe she would touch up her bags with a marker. Its Sonja.



If she could have dialed back her lifestyle and gotten a 'regular' job, she would probably be an unknown, happy and respected woman who had an interesting episode in her life as Mrs. Morgan. By trying to hang on to that image she has turned herself into a pathetic joke.


----------



## Florasun

meluvs2shop said:


> Carole shut up. A marathon theme party sounds boring. What Carole did was a great achievement but please shut up. Ugh.


It reminds me of The Big Bang Theory where Howard couldn't shut up about being an astronaut.


----------



## beekmanhill

Florasun said:


> I agree I think they are from her heyday as Mrs. Morgan. I've seen her in some older Hermes scarves, too.



Yes, she's worn Hermes scarves.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Tinsley and her Mother right now....I can’t ....I don’t even think they are faking it


----------



## DC-Cutie

I’m just here to gag over the Chanel bags between tinsley and her mom


----------



## beantownSugar

Tinsley is literally insane.


----------



## sgj99

Tinsley and her mother playing in the wedding dresses was stupid but them crying over the eggs with "my babies," was beyond moronic.  Scott needs to run fast and run far from that gene pool.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Seriously....poor Scott, it’s embarrassing.....her Mother told his Mother, she doesn’t have much time!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Carole finally reupholstered her couch!

Do grown women really act like Tinsley? How did she and her Mom actually catch men to begin with? They are an embarrassment to all females.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I feel bad for T., to me she is a victim of her mother’s messed-up values and upbringing, but she sadly lacks the awareness to realise that, detach herself and mature into a self-sufficient adult (with the help of a therapist).


----------



## Mrs.Z

Oh Tinsley, it was too much!  She said something about not pressuring Scott as they just got back together ....as she sat there in a wedding dress crying over her frozen eggs.  The she asked the doc how she makes an embryo.....ummmmm.......you don’t know!!!!!!


----------



## roses5682

Mrs.Z said:


> Tinsley and her Mother right now....I can’t ....I don’t even think they are faking it



It was utterly ridiculous the way they reacted to her frozen eggs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tinsley & her mama are off the radar


----------



## TC1

chowlover2 said:


> Carole finally reupholstered her couch!
> 
> Do grown women really act like Tinsley? How did she and her Mom actually catch men to begin with? They are an embarrassment to all females.


I was wondering if that was the same couch!


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> I was wondering if that was the same couch!



I think it is the same couch, her apartment was in Architectural Digest after she redecorated.


----------



## lulilu

Refinery 29 did a spread of photos and an interview of Carol.  Not a fan.  Looked like she was trying too hard IMHO.


----------



## RueMonge

I agree, Tinsley and her mom are crazy. Scott should run. Unless he's down for that kind of cray. 

But they are so funny trying on dresses and crying over the pictures of eggs. I actually want more of Tinsley's mom.


----------



## jiffer

I like Carole's apartment makeover. I think it looks more put together and polished than her old apartment. I like the color choices she has made.


----------



## Bagisa

Her living room looks much better now. Less dingy and try hard. But didn’t she just redecorate 3 or 4 years ago? 

Also, why does her bedroom look like a teenager sleeps there?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bagisa said:


> Her living room looks much better now. Less dingy and try hard. But didn’t she just redecorate 3 or 4 years ago?
> 
> Also, why does her bedroom look like a teenager sleeps there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099717


I would never have guessed this is Carole's bedroom.


----------



## pursegrl12

lulilu said:


> Refinery 29 did a spread of photos and an interview of Carol.  Not a fan.  Looked like she was trying too hard IMHO.



shes ALWAYS trying too hard!!!!!


----------



## simone72

Are Tinsley and Scott still together again?? I don’t see him on her Instagram. Tinsley has been shielded from the harsh real world and raised in a fairytale to her that is reality maybe she’s better off and happier like that but the day she takes a glimpse into this real world she’s going to fall hard


----------



## cafecreme15

CanuckBagLover said:


> I would never have guessed this is Carole's bedroom.


Same! This screams Tinsley to me. Perhaps she was influenced by her new bff's aesthetic?


----------



## RueMonge

cafecreme15 said:


> Same! This screams Tinsley to me. Perhaps she was influenced by her new bff's aesthetic?


Might have been staged for the magazine shoot.


----------



## RueMonge

I thought it was really big of Jill to be so welcoming to B at the funeral and to accept the responsibility for their falling out.


----------



## sgj99

RueMonge said:


> I agree, Tinsley and her mom are crazy. Scott should run. *Unless he's down for that kind of cray. *
> 
> But they are so funny trying on dresses and crying over the pictures of eggs. I actually want more of Tinsley's mom.



that may be exactly it!  I tell my husband all the time:  while girls like the bad boys, boys like the crazy girls (i.e., they think the crazy translates into crazy in bed too).


----------



## RueMonge

sgj99 said:


> that may be exactly it!  I tell my husband all the time:  while girls like the bad boys, boys like the crazy girls (i.e., they think the crazy translates into crazy in bed too).



Or sometimes a man will just like girly to the max. There's someone for everybody I guess.


----------



## Florasun

DC-Cutie said:


> I’m just here to gag over the Chanel bags between tinsley and her mom


when I first glanced at this i read it as "thirsty and her mom"...


----------



## coutureinatl

simone72 said:


> Are Tinsley and Scott still together again?? I don’t see him on her Instagram. Tinsley has been shielded from the harsh real world and raised in a fairytale to her that is reality maybe she’s better off and happier like that but the day she takes a glimpse into this real world she’s going to fall hard


This article from early May says her and Scott were apt. shopping https://www.architecturaldigest.com...-boyfriend-scott-kluth-are-apartment-shopping

Maybe the absence of him on her IG is because of the show and Bravo doesn't want to reveal potential storylines


----------



## chowlover2

I actually love Carole's apt design this time around! I could do w/o the pink in the bedroom, too girly for me, but the rest looks gorgeous and so much larger.


----------



## rockhollow

I was worried when we first heard that Bravo was filming at Bobbi funeral, but thankfully it was just a bit outside - nothing to over the top.
It was nice to see just a quick flash of Jill.

I sure didn't like that long, long section of Tinsley - that was way too much of her and her crazy antics.
It was like half the episode - I had to fast forward through most of it. That was way too much wedding planning for someone who hasn't even been asked. And then the frozen eggs.... way too much!

I think that Carole just grew tired of being Bethenny's sidekick - the job takes too much time and too many unkind comments at your expense. 
With Bethenny is all or nothing I think.


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> I actually love Carole's apt design this time around! I could do w/o the pink in the bedroom, too girly for me, but the rest looks gorgeous and so much larger.



I love her living room, but I could never live in it.  It has so much furniture that I'd be falling  over something every time I got up to walk.  It is beautifully arranged though.


----------



## simone72

The funeral segment was sad I felt bad for Jill who adored Bobby they were a great couple. I forgot why Jill cut her friendship w Bethenny was it because she was toxic and got tired of her? I know later on tables turned and she was begging to get her back.
The Tinsley part was over the top but fun I’d rather watch this than constant fighting.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

chowlover2 said:


> I actually love Carole's apt design this time around! I could do w/o the pink in the bedroom, too girly for me, but the rest looks gorgeous and so much larger.


I think her adorable kitten is the best decor - so cute!


----------



## meluvs2shop

rockhollow said:


> I was worried when we first heard that Bravo was filming at Bobbi funeral, but thankfully it was just a bit outside - nothing to over the top.
> It was nice to see just a quick flash of Jill.
> 
> I sure didn't like that long, long section of Tinsley - that was way too much of her and her crazy antics.
> It was like half the episode - I had to fast forward through most of it. That was way too much wedding planning for someone who hasn't even been asked. And then the frozen eggs.... way too much!
> 
> *I think that Carole just grew tired of being Bethenny's sidekick - the job takes too much time and too many unkind comments at your expense.
> With Bethenny is all or nothing I think.*


For once I saw Bethenny stumbling over her words and not articulating herself properly to win an argument. I could not follow her. However, even though I don’t care for Carole, she won the argument in the Berkshires. 
Carole 1
Bethenny 0


----------



## meluvs2shop

Every time I see a glimpse of the old fun over-the-top Sonja she sticks her nose in something and I cringe. Is that her role this year bc I hate it. I love aloof, sexy and over the top Sonja the best.


----------



## meluvs2shop

sgj99 said:


> I never heard her say "thank you."  she did gush and go on about how much Brynn had wanted it and wow!  isn't it fantastic!  but if she ever said actually "thank you" I never heard it.



Wow. She may not have said thank you but soon after she threw herself on the floor, she did say to Dorinda- I am so grateful you don’t understand. Wtf more does a person want.


----------



## tweegy

Tinsley is the most bizarre person...Who cries at their eggs???!!! You'd think they were all living babies in there! While in a wedding dress no doubt...And her mother omg...If Tinsley and Scott are still together ...Good luck to him...


----------



## TNgypsy

I can totally understand how Tinsley got arrested in regards to her ex. It looks like she may have some “obsessive traits”. She’s a bit over the top. I’m embarrassed for her.


----------



## tweegy

TNgypsy said:


> I can totally understand how Tinsley got arrested in regards to her ex. It looks like she may have some “obsessive traits”. She’s a bit over the top. I’m embarrassed for her.


Right!? 

Did you see how she dropped on the floor when the dude 'surprised' her...smh...


----------



## TNgypsy

..


----------



## TNgypsy

tweegy said:


> Right!?
> 
> Did you see how she dropped on the floor when the dude 'surprised' her...smh...



Yes!! And then she and Scott got in the car & on the way to the airport she called her mother to gush about him “surprising” her and gushing about him while he’s sitting there. It was so uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## tweegy

TNgypsy said:


> Yes!! And then she and Scott got in the car & on the way to the airport she called her mother to gush about him “surprising” her and gushing about him while he’s sitting there. It was so uncomfortable to watch.


I get such second hand embarrassment watching her, same with Scheana from vanderpumrules when she was gushing about the guy that was clearly not into her. Why these girls make such fools of themselves is sad.


----------



## sgj99

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow. She may not have said thank you but soon after she threw herself on the floor, she did say to Dorinda- I am so grateful you don’t understand. Wtf more does a person want.



To look Dorinda in the eye and sincerely say "thank you," is what she should have done as you should do when given any gift.  Gushing about said gift and throwing yourself on the floor are not a thank you, it's showing that you like the gift and are happy.


----------



## cafecreme15

Walked by Sonja’s townhouse today...still for rent so no takers yet, apparently


----------



## tweegy

Damn, a coat of paint on the outside maybe...


----------



## Suzie

cafecreme15 said:


> Walked by Sonja’s townhouse today...still for rent so no takers yet, apparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102210


How much do they want for the rent?


----------



## beekmanhill

Suzie said:


> How much do they want for the rent?



$32K per month.  This is the listing:
https://www.sothebyshomes.com/nyc/rentals/00111924-162-East-63rd-Street-New-York-NY-10065


----------



## Suzie

beekmanhill said:


> $32K per month.  This is the listing:
> https://www.sothebyshomes.com/nyc/rentals/00111924-162-East-63rd-Street-New-York-NY-10065


Ouch.


----------



## meluvs2shop

tweegy said:


> Tinsley is the most bizarre person...Who cries at their eggs???!!! You'd think they were all living babies in there! While in a wedding dress no doubt...And her mother omg...If Tinsley and Scott are still together ...Good luck to him...


Tinsley AND her mom were both crying.


----------



## meluvs2shop

tweegy said:


> Damn, a coat of paint on the outside maybe...


Or at the very least a good power washing.


----------



## kemilia

meluvs2shop said:


> Tinsley AND her mom were both crying.


I'm getting pretty good at the Tinsley crying/whine sound


----------



## meluvs2shop

I don’t know, but if you have 32k a month to spend on rent I can’t see anyone going for Sonja Morgan’s house. Maybe 15 years ago, but not in this decade.


----------



## tweegy

meluvs2shop said:


> I don’t know, but if you have 32k a month to spend on rent I can’t see anyone going for Sonja Morgan’s house. Maybe 15 years ago, but not in this decade.


Thats the same thing I'm wondering. I'm more curious who would rent that place for that price than her putting it up for rent. Knowing her, I bet she will hold on to that price rather than be realistic and drop to get income in.


----------



## meluvs2shop

tweegy said:


> Thats the same thing I'm wondering. I'm more curious who would rent that place for that price than her putting it up for rent. Knowing her, I bet she will hold on to that price rather than be realistic and drop to get income in.


Right! Her broker and Sonja both agreed to that amount. So ppl are definitely paying that and no surprise here since we are talking about NYC. I just can’t fathom a person saying- here is 32k and not being picky about it. Her place is not worth it to me. Also, I wonder if her status on th show will hinder the process. UES is not the zip code to be if you are super wealthy anymore.


----------



## mdcx

Does anyone else remember Tinsley and her first hubby Topper from the website 'Socialite Rank'? She used to be one of *the* socialites in NYC back in the day. She grew up a Southern Belle who first married Topper when she was 18, in between high school and college. Their parents forced them to annul that marriage, then they married again in 2002.
https://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/21/fashion/21topper.html


----------



## Creativelyswank

mdcx said:


> Does anyone else remember Tinsley and her first hubby Topper from the website 'Socialite Rank'? She used to be one of *the* socialites in NYC back in the day. She grew up a Southern Belle who first married Topper when she was 18, in between high school and college. Their parents forced them to annul that marriage, then they married again in 2002.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/21/fashion/21topper.html


Ouch. That article was quite telling. No shock the marriage didn't work out.


----------



## sgj99

mdcx said:


> Does anyone else remember Tinsley and her first hubby Topper from the website 'Socialite Rank'? She used to be one of *the* socialites in NYC back in the day. She grew up a Southern Belle who first married Topper when she was 18, in between high school and college. Their parents forced them to annul that marriage, then they married again in 2002.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/21/fashion/21topper.html



wow!  talk about two people who have nothing in common ...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really want Sonja to get a reality check.  Totally update the house, get rid of all that horrid wall paper, carpet and such.  Make it more modern.  Then sell it!


----------



## jiffer

Sonya needs to update her townhouse before she can get that asking price. The wallpaper, furnishing and color choices are seriously outdated. I think its going to sit on the market a long time.


----------



## TNgypsy

DC-Cutie said:


> I really want Sonja to get a reality check.  Totally update the house, get rid of all that horrid wall paper, carpet and such.  Make it more modern.  Then sell it!





jiffer said:


> Sonya needs to update her townhouse before she can get that asking price. The wallpaper, furnishing and color choices are seriously outdated. I think its going to sit on the market a long time.



I’d love to see Sonja get rid of that place, revamp herself and move forward. Shes hanging on to her former JPM (?) lifestyle she had and it’s aged....badly. She’s stuck in the 90’s with that decor (and the clutter!! Ugh).

And I know this is random but Gawd I wish she would stop dyeing her dog’s hair. Burnt orange doesn’t look good on anybody not even a dog. Poor thing.


----------



## meluvs2shop

jiffer said:


> Sonya needs to update her townhouse before she can get that asking price. The wallpaper, furnishing and color choices are seriously outdated. I think its going to sit on the market a long time.


The only thing I like is her kitchen. Probably bc it’s too small to junk it up.


----------



## Swanky

Late now, but I think I head Beth say to Dorinda "you saved Christmas!!" or something to that effect as well.  Her happiness and freaking out would make me happy tbh.  I love finding the right gifts.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Swanky said:


> Late now, but I think I head Beth say to Dorinda "you saved Christmas!!" or something to that effect as well.  Her happiness and freaking out would make me happy tbh.  I love finding the right gifts.



I believe she said something to the effect of I’m so grateful, you saved Christmas....sounds like a thank you to me.


----------



## Bentley1

Wow you guys weren't kidding about Tinsely & her mom. Just watched the episode last night where they were full on sobbing over the eggs, how embarrassing. They're borderline histrionic.


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> I believe she said something to the effect of I’m so grateful, you saved Christmas....sounds like a thank you to me.


 Agreed..  her possible thank you's were edited out for the purposes of a story line


----------



## tweegy

She said thanks at the berkshires, dropped down at her apartment and said she (dorinda) saved xmas, she tweeted her gratitude..I dont understand what more Bethenny has to do to show her appreciation here.


----------



## Mrs.Z

100% ladies ....thank you gate is a fabricated story line....even Dorinda said no Carole was the one who said you didn’t even thank me.


----------



## KellyObsessed

jiffer said:


> Sonya needs to update her townhouse before she can get that asking price. The wallpaper, furnishing and color choices are seriously outdated. I think it's going to sit on the market a long time.



The yellow chinoiserie wallpaper in her living room is timeless, and hand painted on silk.    I imagine it's either Gracie or de Gournay and is very expensive.     I would love to be able to afford silk chinoiserie wallpaper.

Changing the furniture could easily up the taste value of her rooms.


----------



## beekmanhill

KellyObsessed said:


> The yellow chinoiserie wallpaper in her living room is timeless, and hand painted on silk.    I imagine it's either Gracie or de Gournay and is very expensive.     I would love to be able to afford silk chinoiserie wallpaper.
> 
> Changing the furniture could easily up the taste value of her rooms.



I wouldn't mind her style of furniture.  I think it matches the house.  But its much too cluttered.  I'd get rid of half the pieces.  I think one of the reasons Sonja doesn't want to sell, aside from pretending she is lady of the manor, is that she is a hoarder.  She's not as bad as the people on the show Hoarders, but she has stored a lifetime of stuff in that house.  I bet like the classic hoarders, she'd find it very hard emotionally to get rid of the stuff.  
I love the kitchen and the backyard.  I bet its peaceful out there and relaxing.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I think Bethany and Frederik should buy that townhouse and gut it.


----------



## Ceeyahd

beekmanhill said:


> I wouldn't mind her style of furniture.  I think it matches the house.  But its much too cluttered.  I'd get rid of half the pieces.  I think one of the reasons Sonja doesn't want to sell, aside from pretending she is lady of the manor, is that she is a hoarder.  She's not as bad as the people on the show Hoarders, but she has stored a lifetime of stuff in that house.  I bet like the classic hoarders, she'd find it very hard emotionally to get rid of the stuff.
> I love the kitchen and the backyard.  I bet its peaceful out there and relaxing.



Her hoarded stuff, is because she's living there. She should move, and then the place wouldn't be full of personal effects. The place should be staged, no personal effects displayed.


----------



## coutureinatl

simone72 said:


> Are Tinsley and Scott still together again?? I don’t see him on her Instagram. Tinsley has been shielded from the harsh real world and raised in a fairytale to her that is reality maybe she’s better off and happier like that but the day she takes a glimpse into this real world she’s going to fall hard



Well last week I quote you with a link to them apartment shopping but this week I am quoting you to update that they broke up


*Here’s hoping Tinsley Mortimer didn’t buy one of those wedding dress* — at least not yet_. The Real Housewives of New York City_ star and her boyfriend, Scott Kluth, have split again, multiple sources exclusively confirm to _Us Weekly._


“They have a complicated relationship,” the source tells _Us_.


However, there may be hope for the on-again, off-again couple, who were introduced by fellow _RHONY_ star Carole Radziwill during season 9 of the Bravo series, which aired in 2017.

“They talk every single day and still say I love you,” the source explains. “She’s so busy in NYC and he’s so busy in Chicago that they are not exclusive right now because it’s long distance. They’ve done this before, these little breaks. They are both super optimistic they will be able to work it out when their schedules aren’t as crazy … They love each other so much.”


A second source tells _Us_ that Mortimer “isn’t telling anyone they they broke up.”


“Scott can’t let go of Tinsley emotionally,” the source tells _Us_. “Tinsley is hanging on, hoping that Scott will agree to marry her.”

“I’m thinking I’m looking at what could potentially be my children,” she added.


A third source adds that “they are friends now, but will get back together.”

After calling it quits for the first time in October, fans saw Mortimer and Kluth get back together around the holidays on the May 2 episode of _RHONY_. During the most recent episode of the Bravo hit, Mortimer was so excited about her potential future with the Coupon King that she tried on wedding dresses for the camera with her mom, Dale. They mother-daughter duo also got emotional when looking at pictures of her frozen eggs over FaceTime with her doctor.


“Oh my god … That’s, like, crazy!” the reality TV personality said through tears. “That’s, like, my babies!”

In her confessional, Mortimer clarified that she was crying “happy tears.”


----------



## Mrs.Z

Oh Geez, two break ups = broken....who is the source saying Scott cannot let go of Tinsley emotionally, her mother?


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh Geez, two break ups = broken....who is the source saying Scott cannot let go of Tinsley emotionally, her mother?


LOL


----------



## mdcx

I don't think Tinsley is very well mentally/emotionally. That incident with her ex before she came on the show was not good.

I think sometimes when people are wealthy they can kind of 'get away with' bizarre behaviour that might get other people sent straight to a hospital.


----------



## mdcx

I must add there are elements of domestic abuse and alcohol abuse to that situation I mentioned above. 
https://www.townandcountrymag.com/society/amp5858/tinsley-mortimer-arrest/


----------



## chowlover2

I think Scott's friends must have watched the show and seen how crazy Tinsley is and told him to run far and fast!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Her Mother is a terrible influence pushing her to get married and have babies when perhaps she needs to be alone and work on herself.


----------



## Mrs.Z




----------



## buzzytoes

Why is Bethany so stuck on defending Sonja all of a sudden? Keeping the same last name as your husband who DIED is not the same as keeping the same last name as someone who has had 12 other Mrs. Morgan’s. And no Sonja, it’s not your family crest, it’s your ex husband family’s crest. The only thing she got right is that she is a part of Morgan history - as in, in the past. [emoji849]


----------



## Tropigal3

While I agree with Dorinda that it's not Sonja's family crest and her claiming it as her own it is ridiculous, it seemed mean spirited for Dorinda to say so in the way that she did.  And Bethanny implying that Dorinda's keeping her deceased husband's last name as the same thing is ludicrous.


----------



## kemilia

beekmanhill said:


> I wouldn't mind her style of furniture.  I think it matches the house.  But its much too cluttered.  I'd get rid of half the pieces.  I think one of the reasons Sonja doesn't want to sell, aside from pretending she is lady of the manor, is that she is a hoarder.  She's not as bad as the people on the show Hoarders, but she has stored a lifetime of stuff in that house.  I bet like the classic hoarders, she'd find it very hard emotionally to get rid of the stuff.
> I love the kitchen and the backyard.  I bet its peaceful out there and relaxing.


I've been afraid to say it but I kinda like her "style," sort of decaying decadence But yes--too much stuff And I agree the kitchen and terrace are great, definitely not the standard HGTV gray/white/black formula..


----------



## beekmanhill

It is only a deer from the Morgan family crest, big deal.  Who is Morgan to have a unique crest to begin with?  I thought we got away from that stuff in 1776.  The shoe is pretty but I don't like the deer.
https://sonjamorganonline.com/store-shoes/?model_number=Madison-Red\

Lu Ann's legs, I died of envy.  Hope she sticks with the program.  

It was nice to have a fairly quiet show without drunken drinking and shrieking.  I'm glad to see that Bethenny is now just one of the women, not the chief cook and bottle washer.   Her opinion is no more valuable than anyone else's.  I imagine she feels quite frozen out.  

I couldn't get too excited about Ramona and Tom's party either.  That's Ramona, up for a party, no matter who is hosting it.


----------



## sgj99

buzzytoes said:


> Why is Bethany so stuck on defending Sonja all of a sudden? Keeping the same last name as your husband who DIED is not the same as keeping the same last name as someone who has had 12 other Mrs. Morgan’s. And no Sonja, it’s not your family crest, it’s your ex husband family’s crest. The only thing she got right is that she is a part of Morgan history - as in, in the past. [emoji849]



absolutely!  with all her drama and talk about sex the Morgan family probably wishes she'd crawl under a rock.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I’m shaking my head at Luann’s account of what happened. Her story makes no sense and she’s obviously spinning lies to cover up what happened. People would back her more if she would own up to her mistakes. She only owns up to what she can’t lie her way out of. 

Her friends cat meowed all night and kept her up? And her “friend” just happened to be available to meet her at the hotel at the last minute. And considering how wasted she was, she remembers exactly how the arrest went down?


----------



## Prufrock613

buzzytoes said:


> Why is Bethany so stuck on defending Sonja all of a sudden? Keeping the same last name as your husband who DIED is not the same as keeping the same last name as someone who has had 12 other Mrs. Morgan’s. And no Sonja, it’s not your family crest, it’s your ex husband family’s crest. The only thing she got right is that she is a part of Morgan history - as in, in the past. [emoji849]


I think Sonja is her only vulnerable ally.  She will take up for her b/c she has no one.  This is BF life...crapping on people and then moving on.


----------



## kemilia

ShoreGrl said:


> I’m shaking my head at Luann’s account of what happened. Her story makes no sense and she’s obviously spinning lies to cover up what happened. People would back her more if she would own up to her mistakes. She only owns up to what she can’t lie her way out of.
> 
> Her friends cat meowed all night and kept her up? And her “friend” just happened to be available to meet her at the hotel at the last minute. And considering how wasted she was, she remembers exactly how the arrest went down?


The story, at the time, said LuAnn was found in bed with a man (a former boyfriend). Funny how she "forgot" this part. One of the others should have called her on that little fact.


----------



## Mrs.Z

kemilia said:


> The story, at the time, said LuAnn was found in bed with a man (a former boyfriend). Funny how she "forgot" this part. One of the others should have called her on that little fact.



I thought Lu was being pretty honest.  Admitted she was wasted, got off on wrong floor, walked into wrong room, trying to hook up with guy she was with, she’s trying to convince everyone it’s her room, guy tries to find her friend bc Lu is out of it ....meanwhile, security comes and the whole thing escalates.


----------



## RueMonge

beekmanhill said:


> It was nice to have a fairly quiet show without drunken drinking and shrieking.  I'm glad to see that Bethenny is now just one of the women, not the chief cook and bottle washer.   Her opinion is no more valuable than anyone else's.  I imagine she feels quite frozen out.
> it.


I liked this episode too. Mostly getting along.

And I appreciate that Dorinda tried to point out that Lu's experience with the arrest was different than someone with no resources (lawyers, money, and I think implied in that is also race and even age) who can lose hope and be stuck in the system. Yes, Lu may have hit her rock bottom, but no blanket and a bad baloney sandwich doesn't compare with how badly the whole thing could have gone down.

I think Lu's spinning the story of what happened a little to make herself look reasonable, but I can believe that's generally how it happened. A comedy of errors while plastered.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Tinsley was on WWHL last night, she admitted she and Scott broke up but she said they break up all the time and she is sure they will get back together.  Andy asked if he saw last week’s episode and ran for the hills and she said no he thought it was funny and she already told him about it.


----------



## aynrand

I appreciate Sonja's attachment and pride for her adopted name/crest, especially given her daughter is a Morgan. Speaks well of the Morgan clan that they remain inclusive of Sonja.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

ShoreGrl said:


> I’m shaking my head at Luann’s account of what happened. Her story makes no sense and she’s obviously spinning lies to cover up what happened. People would back her more if she would own up to her mistakes. She only owns up to what she can’t lie her way out of.
> 
> *Her friends cat meowed all night *and kept her up? And her “friend” just happened to be available to meet her at the hotel at the last minute. And considering how wasted she was, she remembers exactly how the arrest went down?


I know - I cannot believe she actually started meowing in her talking head to further prove her point why she needed to get out and go for drinks.


----------



## baghagg

WillstarveforLV said:


> I know - I cannot believe she actually started meowing in her talking head to further prove her point why she needed to get out and go for drinks.


I think Luanne was using the cat's meow as the excuse for getting a room..


----------



## buzzytoes

aynrand said:


> I appreciate Sonja's attachment and pride for her adopted name/crest, especially given her daughter is a Morgan. Speaks well of the Morgan clan that they remain inclusive of Sonja.



It's not her adopted name. It was her husband's family's name and she is no longer married.


----------



## beekmanhill

This is a pic of the shoe.  The link above didn't work. Maybe they are modifying the website due to the huge sales volume generated by the show.


----------



## beekmanhill

As for Lu, I think the story has been modified a bit to make Lu look good, but I believe most of it.  Why didn't polo player have his own room?  Married?  Seems odd to stay one night with a friend and then check into a hotel for second night.  We know our Lu is frugal and that hotel was probably expensive.  Why didn't she just go to her brother's house on Jupiter Island?  
Isn't Jupiter Island quite expensive?  Those Nadeaus from Berlin, Ct did pretty well for themselves.


----------



## sgj99

buzzytoes said:


> It's not her adopted name. It was her husband's family's name and she is no longer married.



she can't get over it.  she always talks about how she used to live and who she hung out with - it's quite sad really.  and Dorinda is spot on when she says there is a difference between your husband dying and your husband leaving you to be with another woman.


----------



## roxies_mom

On the local news here in Palm Beach, they reported she was not registered at the hotel that's why she was arrested, she didn't belong on a room at all.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## beekmanhill

roxies_mom said:


> On the local news here in Palm Beach, they reported she was not registered at the hotel that's why she was arrested, she didn't belong on a room at all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



I think this is the obvious explanation; I wondered about it.  Although to wander around a hotel floor hoping for a room to be open and no staff nearby is a bit unrealistic.


----------



## lulilu

beekmanhill said:


> I think this is the obvious explanation; I wondered about it.  Although to wander around a hotel floor hoping for a room to be open and no staff nearby is a bit unrealistic.



That is very interesting because she claimed she had a room on the 3rd floor and that her luggage was there, but in her drunkenness she pushed 4 on the elevator.  While looking for her key, she saw the room was open by the maids and went in thinking it was her room.  Someone is telling a whopper.


----------



## RueMonge

Ramona seems to not know how to read social cues. Not sure how else to say it. 
If I had taken the picture of everyone at dinner and then Lu objects because she's supposed to keep a low profile...I would get that. Forehead slap, I'm so sorry, etc.
And wanting an invite to Tom's party when she knows Lu is in jail so obviously still hurting, yikes. Then she tries to deflect by saying she didn't get an invite to the wedding and besides Ramona dated him first.  It's all so cringeworthy. She couldn't say worse things if she was trying to say the worst thing. 

Props to Sonja for supporting Lu and dropping her story about dating Tom first. Sober Sonja is better, but news reports look like maybe she's not sober now. 

I would like to know if Luann really did have a room at the hotel or not.


----------



## simone72

Sometimes women keep their exes last
Name so they can keep last name same as their children it’s much easier for a lot of things


----------



## Tropigal3

simone72 said:


> Sometimes women keep their exes last
> Name so they can keep last name same as their children it’s much easier for a lot of things



Yes and it's less confusing for others when the children are still in school.  And I can also see keeping it when spouse is deceased.


----------



## meluvs2shop

What a boring arrest story. Probably exciting for those at the scene since she’s a reality star but her reliving it I’m like, yawn!

I thought it was juicer. Became irate when she saw Tom. Started screaming then attacked his girlfriend. Or crashed his party...vandalism...trespassing... I don’t know. Something juicier.

She must’ve of been off her rocker though if hotel security couldn’t control her a$$ that they needed palm beach finest. Lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

Boom. Luanne didn’t invite Ramona to the wedding. But who invites themselves to a party?!! Ick.


----------



## buzzytoes

simone72 said:


> Sometimes women keep their exes last
> Name so they can keep last name same as their children it’s much easier for a lot of things



Keeping their last name is one thing, acting like you are still married (“It’s my family crest”) is a different story. Honestly it’s just sad more than anything else. She just comes off as a pathetic old lady who can’t face up to the fact that she was no more special to him than any of his other wives.


----------



## buzzytoes

beekmanhill said:


> As for Lu, I think the story has been modified a bit to make Lu look good, but I believe most of it.  Why didn't polo player have his own room?  Married?  Seems odd to stay one night with a friend and then check into a hotel for second night.  We know our Lu is frugal and that hotel was probably expensive.  Why didn't she just go to her brother's house on Jupiter Island?
> Isn't Jupiter Island quite expensive?  Those Nadeaus from Berlin, Ct did pretty well for themselves.



I think she was in her feelings, wanted to have a pity party by visiting all the places they used to go, and ended up way too drunk and super confused. But it looks better for her to pretend like those places really didn’t bother her and it was just a regular night out.


----------



## Jayne1

Tinsely is impossible to watch. She is either crying, screaming or throwing herself on the floor.  Mentally, she's a child and I don't think she should be on this show about adults.

She's using the lavish lifestyle, living in a hotel schtick, but I don't fine that appealing either.


----------



## Jayne1

Bagisa said:


> Her living room looks much better now. Less dingy and try hard. But didn’t she just redecorate 3 or 4 years ago?
> 
> Also, why does her bedroom look like a teenager sleeps there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099717


That is one tiny bedroom. It must be hard to make the bed with the vanity and closet right up against your back. 

Having said that, I'll still happily live there. lol


----------



## TNgypsy

RueMonge said:


> Ramona seems to not know how to read social cues. Not sure how else to say it.
> If I had taken the picture of everyone at dinner and then Lu objects because she's supposed to keep a low profile...I would get that. Forehead slap, I'm so sorry, etc.
> And wanting an invite to Tom's party when she knows Lu is in jail so obviously still hurting, yikes. Then she tries to deflect by saying she didn't get an invite to the wedding and besides Ramona dated him first.  It's all so cringeworthy. She couldn't say worse things if she was trying to say the worst thing.
> 
> Props to Sonja for supporting Lu and dropping her story about dating Tom first. Sober Sonja is better, but news reports look like maybe she's not sober now.
> 
> I would like to know if Luann really did have a room at the hotel or not.



Ramona either has no self awareness or truly couldn’t care less.
It surprises me how many friends she has. I mean, if she behaves this way with all her friends how does she have so many? Do you think it’s just for the show and this particular group of friends? I’d NEVER tolerate her behavior as a friend.


----------



## Prufrock613

TNgypsy said:


> Ramona either has no self awareness or truly couldn’t care less.
> It surprises me how many friends she has. I mean, if she behaves this way with all her friends how does she have so many? Do you think it’s just for the show and this particular group of friends? I’d NEVER tolerate her behavior as a friend.


Mona has 0 shame.  I imagine she has a lot of great acquaintances, but few friends.


----------



## CeeJay

beekmanhill said:


> As for Lu, I think the story has been modified a bit to make Lu look good, but I believe most of it.  Why didn't polo player have his own room?  Married?  Seems odd to stay one night with a friend and then check into a hotel for second night.  We know our Lu is frugal and that hotel was probably expensive.  Why didn't she just go to her brother's house on Jupiter Island?
> Isn't Jupiter Island quite expensive?  Those Nadeaus from *Berlin, Ct* did pretty well for themselves.


Unbelievable that that is my home town where I grew up, and I went to school with one of LuAnn's cousins!


----------



## beekmanhill

LuAnn is selling her Hamptons house.  Relocating to the Catskills?  Wonder if this is for money or to escape the party atmostphere out there.  

https://streeteasy.com/blog/rhonys-de-lesseps-lists-sag-harbor-home-catskills/


----------



## cafecreme15

beekmanhill said:


> LuAnn is selling her Hamptons house.  Relocating to the Catskills?  Wonder if this is for money or to escape the party atmostphere out there.
> 
> https://streeteasy.com/blog/rhonys-de-lesseps-lists-sag-harbor-home-catskills/



I’m surprised Luann would even be caught dead in the Catskills. Also, she’s selling the house for $4 million more than what she bought it for barely 5 years ago?! Please.


----------



## beekmanhill

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m surprised Luann would even be caught dead in the Catskills. Also, she’s selling the house for $4 million more than what she bought it for barely 5 years ago?! Please.



Yeah, she'll never get that.  I do love the house.  I just read an article the other day about development in the Catskills.  It is a beautiful area, but doesn't seem like the LuAnn scene.


----------



## cafecreme15

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, she'll never get that.  I do love the house.  I just read an article the other day about development in the Catskills.  It is a beautiful area, but doesn't seem like the LuAnn scene.



The house is beautiful and so charming, but she’d be lucky to get 3 mil, let alone the 6+ she is asking. That asking price makes me wonder if she actually wants to sell at all. The Catskills are lovely and very low key, but I agree that it doesn’t seem like Luann’s scene at all. I wonder if she has some friends with houses there?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love her Sag Harbor home.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This whole season was awful.


----------



## rockhollow

buzzytoes said:


> I think she was in her feelings, wanted to have a pity party by visiting all the places they used to go, and ended up way too drunk and super confused. But it looks better for her to pretend like those places really didn’t bother her and it was just a regular night out.



I agree.
And I don't think that Luann has really accepted what happened that night. Her attitude about this whole affair has be cavalier - her old countess ways.
She seems to want to spend more time telling everyone how it was so many misunderstanding and unlucky couinenimces. It didn't look like the ladies were really believing her stories - and I have a feeling that if she was so drunk, many of the details wouldn't be so clear to her anyways.
The clips we keep seeing of her in the police car, she looks pretty out of it.
It would have been so much better to see a more humble Luann - more believable and make you want to have some sympathy for her.

That said, I don't blame her though for being upset with Ramona - that woman is not her friend.
Another person who wants us to believe her actions, trying to attend Tom's party and posting that picture were truly just and innocent actions.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> This whole season was awful.


The only thing I look forward to is "the boat ride from hell."  It should happen fairly soon.  I think it will be about as real as Real Housewives ever gets.

Lu has already lowered her price, and seems to be in the Catskills now.  I'll have to have a look at her IG.

http://observer.com/2018/06/real-housewives-luann-de-lesseps-sag-harbor-home-price-lowered/


----------



## DC-Cutie

Luann and Sonja are very delusional.  But Sonja is on a whole 'nother level of delusional.  The whole family crest for a family that she married into and is now divorced from, is ridiculous.


----------



## RueMonge

TNgypsy said:


> Ramona either has no self awareness or truly couldn’t care less.
> It surprises me how many friends she has. I mean, if she behaves this way with all her friends how does she have so many? Do you think it’s just for the show and this particular group of friends? I’d NEVER tolerate her behavior as a friend.


She does seem to have a lot of friends. And a few of the housewives that she has fought with have later said they really like Ramona, I don't get her either.


----------



## starrynite_87

RueMonge said:


> I liked this episode too. Mostly getting along.
> 
> And I appreciate that Dorinda tried to point out that Lu's experience with the arrest was different than someone with no resources (lawyers, money, and I think implied in that is also race and even age) who can lose hope and be stuck in the system. Yes, Lu may have hit her rock bottom, but no blanket and a bad baloney sandwich doesn't compare with how badly the whole thing could have gone down.
> 
> I think Lu's spinning the story of what happened a little to make herself look reasonable, but I can believe that's generally how it happened. A comedy of errors while plastered.



I almost threw my glass of wine at the tv when Luann had the audacity to tell Dorinda that she knew what it felt like to get lost in the system because of her arrest. I found the scene with Bethany, Sonja, and the sheet masks hilarious. Ramona is an a$$hole, I would hate to have a friend like her.


----------



## Longchamp

I have to give it to Sonja. The other ladies throw shade at her all the time -- the uncomfortable meeting with B in her apt, Tinsley shaming her when she lived with her, Ramona punking  her now, family crest on her shoes-- and she just trudges on scraping her tongue.


----------



## slyyls

I think Dorinda should lay off Sonja.     If Sonja changed her name legally when she got married, then it's her name.     She has a school age child, and until Sonja gets married again, she is entitled to keep the Morgan name.   if she wants to use a deer , however large a part it plays in the Morgan family crest, that's her right.   if the Morgan family isn't fighting her on it, her friends certainly shouldn't be  the ones giving her a hard time.
Why aren't they harping at Tinsley about keeping her married last name?    Or Ramona?  Isn't she still a Singer?
Both Ramona and Tinsley, are entitled to use their married last names if they legally changed them.   Sonja's entitled too.

And another thing Dorinda said "Sonja is Sonja ... from upstate New York"
And WHO is Dorinda?   What is her background?  She was probably a nobody from somewhere before she got married too.
I can't see her being such a great asset to her husband's career if she drank like this and carried on with people at her husband's work related events.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Dorinda is a bully with a drinking issue, she needs to lay off Sonja, it’s getting old


----------



## beekmanhill

I was pretty bored last night, although I enjoyed seeing that spa.   It was beautiful.  I think the whole Amsale thing and the crest thing are producer driven.
It's nice to see Carol and Tinsley so relaxed together.  Nobody has to be on edge waiting for the snark to come.  Bethenny so solicitous of Sonja makes me laugh.  
I don' know how Lu can have drank and smoked so much all these years and still look so good.  She's in fabulous shape.  
I'm looking forward to the boat ride from hell.  Based on those previews, its a doozy.  I guess we'll have to wait a few more episodes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The Amsale comment was so contrived!  "Someone called me from Amsale...' is like saying "someone called me from Target"  Nobody called from the salon you Bethenny. just like the only person that sent her the pics of Tom with another woman was a producer!

I just need next week to get here.  I wanna see the boat incident.


----------



## legaldiva

It's really disturbing to me to watch this.  I love RH in every city, beucase it has evolved to be focused on older women and their friendships wearing great clothes & bags ... but it's developing a subtext of watching women age not so gracefully.  It's like more of them are developing drinking problems!


----------



## Longchamp

Did anyone see Dorinda on WWHL last night?  I loved her dress.
Watching Andy, I think the show was edited this year to make Dorinda look bad.  Yes, she brings some of it on herself but the WWHL polls that were played put Dorinda in a bad light.
Andy's always about his B.

Yes I was disturbed by Dorinda's comment -- who is Sonja, a gal from upstate NY?
Don't you love how they edited it to always show Ramona stuffing her face?
Andy even played a clip of that last night.

I'm getting a little tired of Andy. I wish some of these ladies would take him on.


----------



## RueMonge

Bethenny seemed so diminished...circles under her eyes, not her best self. It's like she doesn't know how to behave unless she's sure someone is 100% on her team. 
And she likes the underdog for sure. Carole was an easier friend when she was new to the group and less secure. 
I think that was what B accused Jill of way back when.


----------



## sgj99

I don't think Dorinda (or any of the other ladies) would begrudge Sonja her last name of Morgan if she didn't act like she's so entitled to the grand life which left her when she got a divorce ... over ten years ago.  She throws the Morgan name around like she was born to the manor and still socializes with the Morgans.  When she talks about all the things she had, all the homes she had, all the clothes, and all the fabulous people she socialized with it's almost like those things where just yesterday to her.   I think the other ladies are just really done with the whole "Lady Morgan" thing.  I also think it's producer-driven to add so-called drama.

And why is B so protective of Sonja this season?  that's really new.
Ramona is so incredibly self-absorbed and Tinsley is just shallow.
I'll also go with the Dorinda's getting the bad edit this season, there's always fall guy (or rather gal).


----------



## RueMonge

sgj99 said:


> I don't think Dorinda (or any of the other ladies) would begrudge Sonja her last name of Morgan if she didn't act like she's so entitled to the grand life which left her when she got a divorce ... over ten years ago.  She throws the Morgan name around like she was born to the manor and still socializes with the Morgans.  When she talks about all the things she had, all the homes she had, all the clothes, and all the fabulous people she socialized with it's almost like those things where just yesterday to her.   I think the other ladies are just really done with the whole "Lady Morgan" thing.  I also think it's producer-driven to add so-called drama



I think you're right, Sonja's lady of the manor has been a little overdone. Although it sounds like Sonja socialized with the fabulous last summer. And I agree it's probably producer-driven. It seemed comical the way she and Dorinda both jumped up and started shouting.


----------



## Tropigal3

All these so called "reality" shows are way too producer driven.  It's getting to the point of annoyance.  They milk the same damned storyline ad-nauseam.  

I agree about Bethanny claiming to have received a call from Amsale.  Ridiculously obvious that it was producer driven...imo of course.  This is why I don't tell ANYONE that I watch these shows.  I'm sure people would think I'm ridiculous as well.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Speaking of fake, Carole saying Bethenny was at Harry Winston two weeks after dating Dennis trying on engagement rings....BS!  First of all B has a few rings that look like HW that she probably bought herself, 2nd she knew Dennis for years so I don’t think she went all Tinsley on the relationship after two weeks and 3rd, wasn’t she going through a divorce for like three years at that point, so no I don’t think she went all Tinsley on the situation.  

Another thing, Tinsley is totally still wearing the signet ring on her pinkly she said belonged to her ex-husband....didn’t she say that?  This man just married the woman he had a baby with so maybe it’s time Tins! 

The B - Carole feud ...I ask...is it fake?


----------



## RueMonge

Mrs.Z said:


> Another thing, Tinsley is totally still wearing the signet ring on her pinkly she said belonged to her ex-husband....didn’t she say that?  This man just married the woman he had a baby with so maybe it’s time Tins!
> ?



Tinsley says in her blog this week that it's a ring her dad gave her. Who knows?


I do wonder what Harry said about Luann that had the girls mad. 
Oddly it makes sense how Ramona was explaining that Harry and Tom are in her larger circle of friends and hard to avoid, but it makes me wonder about that group of friends. Harry and Tom are such oily players. It just gives the impression that decent men are so hard to find if these two are out and about so much.


----------



## sgj99

RueMonge said:


> I think you're right, Sonja's lady of the manor has been a little overdone. Although it sounds like Sonja socialized with the fabulous last summer. *And I agree it's probably producer-driven. It seemed comical the way she and Dorinda both jumped up and started shouting.*



sometimes I swear I see them fighting not to laugh while these shouting matches are going on.


----------



## Tropigal3

RueMonge said:


> Tinsley says in her blog this week that it's a ring her dad gave her. Who knows?
> 
> I do wonder what Harry said about Luann that had the girls mad.
> Oddly it makes sense how Ramona was explaining that Harry and Tom are in her larger circle of friends and hard to avoid, but it makes me wonder about that group of friends. Harry and Tom are such oily players. It just gives the impression that decent men are so hard to find if these two are out and about so much.



I'm sure the producers enjoy these guys as it makes for more chatter about the show.



sgj99 said:


> sometimes I swear I see them fighting not to laugh while these shouting matches are going on.



I hope so, as I've said before, I like them as friends.  And at this point I wouldn't put it pass the producers to create such drama.  Carole and Tinsley seem like such an odd friendship but I guess they now have Scott in common so...


----------



## bisbee

Mrs.Z said:


> Dorinda is a bully with a drinking issue, she needs to lay off Sonja, it’s getting old


Exactly.  Why does she care?  She doesn’t really...she becomes a horrendous bully when she drinks and has to pick on someone.  The woman needs to stop drinking and go to AA.  One of the most common signs of alcoholism is a change in personality when under the influence...she is a textbook example.


----------



## baghagg

Tropigal3 said:


> I guess they now have Scott in common so...



... which may be producer driven as well.

It would explain why he resides in Chicago, she in NYC/Florida and why they barely see each other.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When the ladies no longer have storylines abdvthe producers have to make up drama, that’s when you know it’s time to let reality TV go...


----------



## swags

If Tom and Harry are whats out there, I'd stay home! In fact have any of them had a decent boyfriend in the last few years?


----------



## jiffer

swags said:


> If Tom and Harry are whats out there, I'd stay home! In fact have any of them had a decent boyfriend in the last few years?




It seems like Adam was a decent guy. he didn't come across as smarmy like the other guys


----------



## Megs

So from what I've heard from some of the Real Housewives themselves as well as from their publicists, they may start a conversation while filming and the producers want it to get more heated. So they'll refilm and tell them to get really into a certain part or say that one of the ladies said something about the other to get it more amped up. 

Plus, the more drama means they get more air time and it means they get to stay on the show.


----------



## baghagg

Megs said:


> So from what I've heard from some of the Real Housewives themselves as well as from their publicists, they may start a conversation while filming and the producers want it to get more heated. So they'll refilm and tell them to get really into a certain part or say that one of the ladies said something about the other to get it more amped up.
> 
> Plus, the more drama means they get more air time and it means they get to stay on the show.


This definitely sounds plausible


----------



## legaldiva

I say ax most of the cast and come back next season with Bethenny & Jill for a fresh start.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Megs said:


> So from what I've heard from some of the Real Housewives themselves as well as from their publicists, they may start a conversation while filming and the producers want it to get more heated. So they'll refilm and tell them to get really into a certain part or say that one of the ladies said something about the other to get it more amped up.
> 
> Plus, the more drama means they get more air time and it means they get to stay on the show.



That makes perfect sense. And a recent scene that comes to mind was the stupid nutcracker incident between Dorinda and Beth. That storyline went south real quick for me especially after I watched the episode a couple of times and Beth did say nice things to Dorinda, such as she saved Christmas etc.


----------



## baghagg

meluvs2shop said:


> That makes perfect sense. And a recent scene that comes to mind was the stupid nutcracker incident between Dorinda and Beth. That storyline went south real quick for me especially after I watched the episode a couple of times and Beth did say nice things to Dorinda, such as she saved Christmas etc.


That's right,  also the scene at Dorinda's vacation home when they were playing that (dumb) game - all of a sudden it ended.


----------



## purseinsanity

mdcx said:


> I don't think Tinsley is very well mentally/emotionally. That incident with her ex before she came on the show was not good.
> 
> I think sometimes when people are wealthy they can kind of 'get away with' bizarre behaviour that might get other people sent straight to a hospital.


Wealthy people aren't crazy, they're "eccentric", LOL!


----------



## SandyC1981

Mrs.Z said:


> Dorinda is a bully with a drinking issue, she needs to lay off Sonja, it’s getting old


Exactly..she's a mean drunk!


----------



## SandyC1981

bisbee said:


> Exactly.  Why does she care?  She doesn’t really...she becomes a horrendous bully when she drinks and has to pick on someone.  The woman needs to stop drinking and go to AA.  One of the most common signs of alcoholism is a change in personality when under the influence...she is a textbook example.


I know someone who acts like she's a saint when she's sober....but when she starts drinking.....boy is she nasty and mean! So sad....

Some people shouldn't drink, period. Dorinda is one of those...


----------



## pjhm

SandyC1981 said:


> I know someone who acts like she's a saint when she's sober....but when she starts drinking.....boy is she nasty and mean! So sad....
> 
> Some people shouldn't drink, period. Dorinda is one of those...



Yes it’s like she has no shame. Isn’t she embarrassed knowing her daughter sees her behavior?


----------



## beekmanhill

I guess that Catskills thing isn't working out for Lu.

https://pagesix.com/2018/07/04/luann-de-lesseps-cuts-loose-at-glam-hamptons-party/


----------



## TC1

Didn't she just post a pic with the Count saying how good it was to be 6 months sober?


----------



## pjhm

beekmanhill said:


> I guess that Catskills thing isn't working out for Lu.
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2018/07/04/luann-de-lesseps-cuts-loose-at-glam-hamptons-party/



I don’t know the historical accuracy of page 6 stories, but this doesn’t bode well for her. If factual, shows a zebra can’t change its stripes......


----------



## Mrs.Z

Guess what....Tinsley and Scott are back together....(eye roll)


----------



## meluvs2shop

Carol for all of her intelligence sounds dumb and clueless sometimes. For true addicts in rehab I don’t think they would describe it as amazing. It’s some of the hardest days of their lives especially since they are fighting for their lives and sobriety.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Where are they vacationing in the next episode?


----------



## beekmanhill

meluvs2shop said:


> Where are they vacationing in the next episode?



I don't know if it is the next episode, but they went to Cartegena, Colombia.  The boat had a problem, a fire I think.  It looks quite dangerous.   It appears as if it was REAL, not scripted.


----------



## Florasun

Mrs.Z said:


> Guess what....Tinsley and Scott are back together....(eye roll)


I wonder if she fell over again. I imagine that would become quite tiresome after awhile.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Florasun said:


> I wonder if she fell over again. I imagine that would become quite tiresome after awhile.


Your comment made me laugh and envision a doll "the flopping Tinsley".


----------



## Nahreen

Catching up on the latest episodes. 

Lu saying she must keep a low profile and then attending a BRAVO paid spa weekend in order to make sure she can cash her paycheck and complaining about Ramona posting a picture, ridiculous.

Dorinda should just stuff it, I am getting tired of her attacking Sonia for holding on to the Morgan name. After all, Sonia has a daughter with that man. I am tired of her always bringing up Richard and comparing her situation with everyone elses.


----------



## beekmanhill

https://bhshamptons.com/sag-harbor-ny-waterfront-home-for-sale-with-4-bedrooms-105672-10431052/
Lu already reduced the price of the house.  Its now $5.75, still too high.   Doesn't anyone from RH watch Million Dollar Listing.  Listing your property at too high a price turns people off.


----------



## mdcx

Luann's addiction issues probably don't bode well for her daughter who already has one DWI and seems to party pretty hard per her Insta: @victoriadelesseps


----------



## Longchamp

The speed dating  LMBO with Ramona's lizard tongue and Lulu asked about her holiday.
Sonja ..I love hand marks the next day. 
I've missed a lot of the season.  It's taking me awhile to adjust to Carole's face. And I'm up to a little botox 
and filler.


----------



## DC-Cutie

$30k a month!!!!! Geeze


----------



## Baglady41

Ramona was so rude when she was talking to the bartender. That guy that was talking to Sonja at the end was a total creep. So far this season is really boring.


----------



## Tropigal3

Baglady41 said:


> Ramona was so rude when she was talking to the bartender. That guy that was talking to Sonja at the end was a total creep. So far this season is really boring.


I agree but Sonja's behavior was embarrassing.  It seems like the guy was reacting to Sonja's overly sexual "playfulness".  I like when she's funny but showing her *ss on TV is disgusting especially in light of having a school age child.  I truly don't know how the Morgan family puts up with it.  All around gross.

And I don't understand how Carole never got to meet the red scarf guy.  That means the planner did a poor job of making certain each guy moved on to the next lady.


----------



## RueMonge

Argh. I've liked this season so far, but that episode was dreadful. Luann's cabaret show is cringeworthy and the speed dating was so contrived. I wonder if those men were all awful to set us up to like "red scarf". So of course I'm suspicious of red scarf too. Next!


----------



## missyb

So I just read a article in the New York post that today the count and Luanne’s 2 children filed a block against her mortgaging or selling her current home in the Hamptons. It seems when she got the other house in the divorce when it was sold she was to put half the proceeds in trust for the kids which she never did. I don’t know how to share the article or I would.


----------



## TC1

Bethenny making fun of Ramona bringing the red scarf guy a drink in her talking head segment was fricken hilarious.


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> Bethenny making fun of Ramona bringing the red scarf guy a drink in her talking head segment was fricken hilarious.



Yes! loved that bit too!


----------



## coutureinatl

missyb said:


> So I just read a article in the New York post that today the count and Luanne’s 2 children filed a block against her mortgaging or selling her current home in the Hamptons. It seems when she got the other house in the divorce when it was sold she was to put half the proceeds in trust for the kids which she never did. I don’t know how to share the article or I would.


might not be the exact article you read but here is one I found
https://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebr...her-kids-and-ex-husband/ar-AAzZyYL?li=BBnbfcL


----------



## Mrs.Z

What a mess when your kids are suing you.  She’s dating her agent and things are moving super fast!?!?


----------



## mdcx

Yes, her agent who just filed for divorce. It's all very messy and the fact that her kids are suing her makes her statements that they are very proud and supportive of her sobriety etc a little harder to believe:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Rich-Super-pals-saying-hes-smitten-her.html


----------



## beekmanhill

Wow that was some story about Lu and the house.  Here is another version from the Post.
So she didn't end up with very much from the count, did she?  No wonder she is after any man she can get.  Doubt if the cabaret gig is turning too much of a profit.
https://pagesix.com/2018/07/12/luann-de-lesseps-accused-of-stealing-from-her-own-children/


----------



## Mrs.Z

Why are these women so messy?!  We don’t know all the details, but these lady are not left destitute, why can’t they follow the rules of their settlements, be smart with the cash they have and live prosperous lives...is that all so hard!!! #dysfunction


----------



## cjy

TC1 said:


> Bethenny making fun of Ramona bringing the red scarf guy a drink in her talking head segment was fricken hilarious.


I about died!! I really burst out laughing!!


----------



## chowlover2

I just finished watching the first 4 seasons of RHoNY. I didn't start watching til season 5 and was curious about what went on before. First off, I am amazed Mario stayed with Ramona as long as he did. I lost count of how many times she mentioned it was important to have their own money. Yes it is important, but she could have said it once or twice and moved on.

Second, we never really saw why the Count dumped LuAnn. They were married the end of one season and split the beginning of the next. No explanations whatsoever, was barely mentioned.

Bethenny likes having a mouthpiece. She used Alex early on and traded her in for Carole when she came back to the show. It's a laugh hearing how great Jason is considering how everything turned out. 

How did I not hear about Cindy? She was a snooze fest and not missed.

Oddly, I liked Kelly. Aside from scary island she was relatively drama free. Easy,  breezy.

Sonja has not changed one bit, and while i started out really disliking Alex & Simon I wound up liking them by the time they left. I can actually see Alex being a good therapist, she is a great listener. Funny that is the path she took after leaving the show. 

I really think Jill should stay away, let her find herself with Bobby gone.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am curious why it took them nine years to do anything about her not setting up a trust for the kids when they originally divorced. It sounded like she was supposed to set up the trust then worth half the amount of the home’s value at that time. I mean I can understand the kids not doing anything because they were young, but the Count should have been on top of things for his kids. Apparently no one was looking out for them.


----------



## baghagg

buzzytoes said:


> I am curious why it took them nine years to do anything about her not setting up a trust for the kids when they originally divorced. It sounded like she was supposed to set up the trust then worth half the amount of the home’s value at that time. I mean I can understand the kids not doing anything because they were young, but the Count should have been on top of things for his kids. Apparently no one was looking out for them.


Nine years ago the economy wasn't what it is today,  so the property actually has more value now than it did then..  the children will actually benefit, luckily..


----------



## beekmanhill

I wonder if they are not more concerned now about Lu's erratic behavior.  An affair with this new guy so soon does not bode well for her mental state.  And then of course she put the Sag House up for sale and was buying in the Catskills and maybe they anticipated more funny business with the money.  She spent a lot on renovation.  Count should have stepped in on behalf of the kids when she put original house up for sale.


----------



## RueMonge

I wonder how much Lu's wedding and divorce cost her?


----------



## Tivo

Poor LuAnn.


----------



## egak

Just watching the latest episode now, $30k a month for the Penthouse....WOWEE! I can not imagine what it would be like to have that money.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

egak said:


> Just watching the latest episode now, $30k a month for the Penthouse....WOWEE! I can not imagine what it would be like to have that money.


I wonder if she really does have that kind of money...All I know is if I had that kind of money, I wouldn't be wasting my time on reality tv show.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wonder if she really does have that kind of money...All I know is if I had that kind of money, I wouldn't be wasting my time on reality tv show.



I don't believe she is paying that kind of money.  It isn't a status hotel; it is not in a status location, not really near her watering holes nor her shopping destinations.  Wonder if she is getting a deal for the publicity.  Or Scott has a friend there; it just does not add up to me.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> I don't believe she is paying that kind of money.  It isn't a status hotel; it is not in a status location, not really near her watering holes nor her shopping destinations.  Wonder if she is getting a deal for the publicity.  Or Scott has a friend there; it just does not add up to me.



that make's sense


----------



## baghagg

beekmanhill said:


> I don't believe she is paying that kind of money.  It isn't a status hotel; it is not in a status location, not really near her watering holes nor her shopping destinations.  Wonder if she is getting a deal for the publicity.  Or Scott has a friend there; it just does not add up to me.


 Did they mention the actual hotel by name?  Which one is it?


----------



## beekmanhill

Marmara Hotel.


----------



## lulilu

If Luann sold the Bridgehampton house for $8.1 million, and bought a $3.5 million house in Sag Harbor, where is the rest of the money?  At least $4 million should be somewhere -- essentially the same amount that should have gone into trust for the children.  Something seems strange about this story.


----------



## lulilu

beekmanhill said:


> Marmara Hotel.



Uptown or mid-downtown?


----------



## Tivo

lulilu said:


> If Luann sold the Bridgehampton house for $8.1 million, and bought a $3.5 million house in Sag Harbor, where is the rest of the money?  At least $4 million should be somewhere -- essentially the same amount that should have gone into trust for the children.  Something seems strange about this story.


I’d wager it was spent keeping up with the Jones’s.


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> Uptown or mid-downtown?



Mid downtown.  Park Avenue (but it is really on the side street, E 32nd)


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tivo said:


> I’d wager it was spent keeping up with the Jones’s.



Whole lot of keeping up.


----------



## Prufrock613

Lu is supposed to be on WWHL Wednesday- I’m sure her lips will be sealed like a tomb, about the lawsuit.


----------



## beekmanhill

Prufrock613 said:


> Lu is supposed to be on WWHL Wednesday- I’m sure her lips will be sealed like a tomb, about the lawsuit.



Oh, thanks for the heads up.  I don't normally watch it, but I'll watch this one.


----------



## simone72

My question is if Tinsley and Scott are living together in this $30.000 x month penthouse does he move out every time they break up??? 
They have broken up at least twice since moving in ??


----------



## CanuckBagLover

simone72 said:


> My question is if Tinsley and Scott are living together in this $30.000 x month penthouse does he move out every time they break up???
> They have broken up at least twice since moving in ??


I didn't think Scott was living with Tinsley in the penthouse.  He's Chicago based.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> I didn't think Scott was living with Tinsley in the penthouse.  He's Chicago based.


the way she was telling the story, I thought he lived there, too


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> the way she was telling the story, I thought he lived there, too


Maybe I'm mistaken - I just thought his business was Chicago based so it seems to me it would be unlikely he would living there full time.   I can't keep up with those two.


----------



## beekmanhill

http://www.realitytea.com/2018/07/1...nds-say-lawsuit-from-family-was-the-catalyst/

Lu is back in rehab.


----------



## Ceeyahd

beekmanhill said:


> http://www.realitytea.com/2018/07/1...nds-say-lawsuit-from-family-was-the-catalyst/
> 
> Lu is back in rehab.



Obviously I don't assume to know her business... But going back to rehab could be viewed as her not taking responsibility for or having to deal with the mess she made of children's finances. Her ex should have had this financial obligation in the divorce papers. I can't imagine how awful all involved feel about the situation. I wonder how much equity is in the house she's selling.


----------



## beekmanhill

I do wonder what the whole truth is.  I suspect she’s been drinking all along, then took up with the new bf, then decided to sell the house.  All this prompted the lawsuit that was then the final straw.   
I feel sorry for her but she’s got to start owning up to her own bad behavior.

The Radar article alludes to the Count’s thinking that she was an over spender.  But I’ve seen no evidence of that on the show.  She never has the latest handbag or shoes or clothes.   It’s puzzling.


----------



## RueMonge

Ok, I was ready to post that Lu pinning her relapse on the lawsuit is BS. But that statement apparently  is from Bethenny, so it might be what Luann thinks or it could even be for the show. Staged intervention, Lu has to go to rehab instead of the reunion, stay tuned for next season.

Luann certainly has problems, but the rehab timing with the reunion filming sounds sketchy.


----------



## RueMonge

beekmanhill said:


> I do wonder what the whole truth is.  I suspect she’s been drinking all along, then took up with the new bf, then decided to sell the house.  All this prompted the lawsuit that was then the final straw.
> I feel sorry for her but she’s got to start owning up to her own bad behavior.
> 
> The Radar article alludes to the Count’s thinking that she was an over spender.  But I’ve seen no evidence of that on the show.  She never has the latest handbag or shoes or clothes.   It’s puzzling.



Girl does like to spend on penthouses! And travel. 

So funny when one of the speed dating guys asked her what she did over the holidays. Um...meant to go to an exotic location, but landed in jail instead. How do you like me now?


----------



## Ceeyahd

beekmanhill said:


> I do wonder what the whole truth is.  I suspect she’s been drinking all along, then took up with the new bf, then decided to sell the house.  All this prompted the lawsuit that was then the final straw.
> I feel sorry for her but she’s got to start owning up to her own bad behavior.
> 
> The Radar article alludes to the Count’s thinking that she was an over spender.  But I’ve seen no evidence of that on the show.  She never has the latest handbag or shoes or clothes.   It’s puzzling.



LuAnn is the least fashion diva of almost any housewife I can think of, but maybe she's just low-key about it - doesn't flaunt, not flamboyant. Remember the estate sale she had when she and her Count parted ways.. I thought that was weird to have on the show, and if it was authentic why have it on the show. Idk, what a sh*t show. What has LuAnn ever done, other than marry well (and badly), was the Count all she had going for her?


----------



## RueMonge

Ceeyahd said:


> What has LuAnn ever done, other than marry well (and badly), was the Count all she had going for her?



I don't get Luann, but she definitely has some ball$. As a young woman, even before the count I think, she was a minor celeb on Italian TV.


----------



## Ceeyahd

RueMonge said:


> I don't get Luann, but she definitely has some ball$. As a young woman, even before the count I think, she was a minor celeb on Italian TV.



Hmm, I vaguely remember a bravo show about her life. I'll have to Google.


----------



## sydgirl

They're taping the reunion and have said Luann wont be attending as mentioned above about going back to rehab.


----------



## beekmanhill

RueMonge said:


> Girl does like to spend on penthouses! And travel.
> 
> So funny when one of the speed dating guys asked her what she did over the holidays. Um...meant to go to an exotic location, but landed in jail instead. How do you like me now?



She was with Jacques for four years and he probably paid for everything.  That was when she had her real apartment in the city.  Now this year she came up with the rental, but I suspect it was just for filming the show, and may have been a 3 month Air BnB sort of thing.  There is no mention of a New York City apartment anywhere in the articles.  Tom owned the penthouse.  I assume Tom paid expenses the 12 months or so they were together.  She does have her salary from the show that would allow for a decent lifestyle.  I do not think she is a spender.


----------



## beekmanhill

RueMonge said:


> I don't get Luann, but she definitely has some ball$. As a young woman, even before the count I think, she was a minor celeb on Italian TV.



That show was fascinating.  Her life was very, very interesting.


----------



## RueMonge

beekmanhill said:


> She was with Jacques for four years and he probably paid for everything.  That was when she had her real apartment in the city.  Now this year she came up with the rental, but I suspect it was just for filming the show, and may have been a 3 month Air BnB sort of thing.  There is no mention of a New York City apartment anywhere in the articles.  Tom owned the penthouse.  I assume Tom paid expenses the 12 months or so they were together.  She does have her salary from the show that would allow for a decent lifestyle.  I do not think she is a spender.



Interesting, I would have assumed she paid when she was with Jacques, but I have no idea.


----------



## beekmanhill

RueMonge said:


> Interesting, I would have assumed she paid when she was with Jacques, but I have no idea.



I don’t know either.  He did live with her there as far as I know, so just guessing that she stuck him with the expenses.


----------



## BalLVLover

Maybe Lou spent too much on her statement necklace collection....


----------



## Bagisa

RueMonge said:


> Girl does like to spend on penthouses! And travel.



A friend of mine saw her flying coach during a JFK/LAX flight. It was about two years ago. 

Somehow I don’t think Lu is a spendthrift.


----------



## baghagg

BalLVLover said:


> Maybe Lou spent too much on her statement necklace collection....


SO funny!!![emoji23]


----------



## sgj99

BalLVLover said:


> Maybe Lou spent too much on her statement necklace collection....



but she's a successful caberet singer (one of the articles said her two shows were bound to be sold out ).


----------



## bisbee

sgj99 said:


> but she's a successful caberet singer (one of the articles said her two shows were bound to be sold out ).


I heard a clip of one of her shows (don’t know if it was a recent show, but Sonja could be heard as well).  It was SO terrible I changed the station...could not bear to listen anymore!


----------



## lulilu

I read on one of the gossip sites that two weeks prior to the time she entered rehab, her friends staged an intervention, which she rejected.  So she must have been drinking heavily for some time.


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> I read on one of the gossip sites that two weeks prior to the time she entered rehab, her friends staged an intervention, which she rejected.  So she must have been drinking heavily for some time.



Yes, I saw that as well.  I hope she gets it right this time.  I think she needs to shut up about it this time until she has a year or so of sobriety.   And stay away from any male relationships for a while.


----------



## baghagg

From Page Six right after July 4th


https://pagesix.com/2018/07/04/luann-de-lesseps-cuts-loose-at-glam-hamptons-party/


----------



## beekmanhill

baghagg said:


> From Page Six right after July 4th
> 
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2018/07/04/luann-de-lesseps-cuts-loose-at-glam-hamptons-party/



I'm not surprised.  She cancelled a New York show right before the end of June.  All the signs were there.   I've heard that the show is good, because the production is good.  She has no voice, but if you like cabaret and dancers and backup singers and costumes, its good.  The shows were sold out.  It is a shame.


----------



## sgj99

beekmanhill said:


> I'm not surprised.  She cancelled a New York show right before the end of June.  All the signs were there.   I've heard that the show is good, because the production is good.  She has no voice, but if you like cabaret and dancers and backup singers and costumes, its good.  The shows were sold out.  It is a shame.



really?  i would think it's just a big joke but i guess you have to have backers and directors which costs quite a bit of money.


----------



## Tropigal3

sgj99 said:


> really?  i would think it's just a big joke but i guess you have to have backers and directors which costs quite a bit of money.



I'm not surprised because there are tons of low grade singers performing on stage pretty much no matter where you  go.  Plus maybe she's popular with a certain type of crowd or even fans of RW.


----------



## sgj99

Good Lord, Bethanny is a complete wreck!
And Carole looked liked a fool, her outfit was horrible.


----------



## bisbee

I agree...Bethany is a mess.  But...I think Carol is contributing to that...she is really acting like she doesn’t care.  I used to like Carol a lot, but she really has changed, and not for the better.


----------



## ExBagHag

I think Carole has just wised up to Bethenny being a self important brat.  Perhaps she looks back on the friendship and realizes she was Bethenny’s lapdog for far too long.  Carole is probably overcompensating for her regrets about playing along for too long. 

Bethenny clearly thinks she’s better than everyone else - especially now that she has money, she’s become emboldened.  I also think despite her tough exterior, she’s got a great big heart.  However, i think her past still haunts her - she’s got a difficult personality to say the least.


----------



## sgj99

ExBagHag said:


> I think Carole has just wised up to Bethenny being a self important brat.  Perhaps she looks back on the friendship and realizes she was Bethenny’s lapdog for far too long.  Carole is probably overcompensating for her regrets about playing along for too long.
> 
> Bethenny clearly thinks she’s better than everyone else - especially now that she has money, she’s become emboldened.  I also think despite her tough exterior, she’s got a great big heart.  However, i think her past still haunts her - she’s got a difficult personality to say the least.



off topic:  I love your avatar, the Bulldog is so cute!!!


----------



## ExBagHag

sgj99 said:


> off topic:  I love your avatar, the Bulldog is so cute!!!



Awww thank you!  RIP CeeCee (‘06-‘16)


----------



## sgj99

ExBagHag said:


> Awww thank you!  RIP CeeCee (‘06-‘16)



my condolences, my avatar is of my Bootsie whom I had to put down just this pass May.


----------



## sgj99

*watched WWHL, Kristen Chenoworth (sp?) had it right - she said Carole's outfit looked like a chorus girl from Wicked.
*I'm not a big fan of Tinsley, she's a ding-dong, but I loved the way she did the room assignments instead of letting Sonja and Ramona act like complete idiots.  Of course, Sonja complained about it but i think it was clever.


----------



## TC1

Tinsley is trying pretty hard this season..Louis Vuitton bags anf Tiffany necklaces are pretty nice gifts for someone unemployed. LOL
That flower arragement Scott sent was so ridiculous.


----------



## Tropigal3

TC1 said:


> That flower arragement Scott sent was so ridiculous.



You mean the funeral arrangement?  Looked just like the one at my Aunt's funeral last year.


----------



## beekmanhill

sgj99 said:


> really?  i would think it's just a big joke but i guess you have to have backers and directors which costs quite a bit of money.



Yeah, I was surprised too.  But Billy Stritch is a very famous producer.  He probably isn't going to let a piece of junk production go out with his name on it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Bethenny was just a horrible mean ***** last night.  

Frankly, I think she was really enjoyed the attention from the Red-Scarf-Speed Dating Guy, even if she wasn't interested ( I  personally thought his efforts to meet her creepy). She looked so smug when Carole was going on about her date with Red Scarf Guy.  I really thought she was going to say "He liked me first! The only reason why he came to speed dating was to meet me!".  His motives may be suspect but still...

And she looked so jealous when Tinsley opened her gift from Scott - completely over the top (the flowers were horrendous). 

Then complaining about the accommodations. I thought the house lovely and had such character.  I don't blame Dorinda for telling Tinsley, she probably thought Tinsely would want to know. I certainly would if one of my guests were unhappy about their stay.  

And Bethenny's panic attack was just so fake to me.

The only funny parts was Lu channeling Sofia Vagara and seeing Ramona pushed around in a wheel chair on the cobbled streets of Cartagena.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bethenny just can't grasp the fact that she doesn't have the clout and control she used to wield.  So she has a panic attack.  And a fish allergy.  Relying on Ramona to tell her what was in the dish was pretty bogus.   Beth is a trained chef, right?  
I think Carole's outfits look terrible on her, but I enjoy seeing them nonetheless.  I think in the beginning her outfits were organic and now they are very calculated as if she is thinking "how eccentric can I look."
The bathing suit/turban was so Gloria Swanson/Sunset Boulevard.


----------



## simone72

Tinsley really lives a fairytale life I can see why Bethenny resents her she had to go out and work for every penny but she has become really bitter and nasty! Those roses oh my! Don’t the best roses come from Colombia? The arrangement was tragic but I appreciate Scott’s intention and that Cartier gift wow she’s a lucky girl! Carole is so sick of Bethenny it has a feeling of when Jill Zarin didn’t want to be her friend anymore and she lost it !


----------



## beekmanhill

Men never know about floral arrangements.  But I bet Carole guided Scott to the Juste en Clou.   Did it have diamonds on it?  I couldn't see the detail.   Nice, either way.


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny just can't grasp the fact that she doesn't have the clout and control she used to wield.  So she has a panic attack.  And a fish allergy.  Relying on Ramona to tell her what was in the dish was pretty bogus.   Beth is a trained chef, right?
> I think Carole's outfits look terrible on her, but I enjoy seeing them nonetheless.  I think in the beginning her outfits were organic and now they are very calculated as if she is thinking "how eccentric can I look."
> The bathing suit/turban was so Gloria Swanson/Sunset Boulevard.


Yes to all the above. Why are we just hearing now about Bethenny's fish allergy? Has never been mentioned before. And if it is such a problem, you carry an Epi pen.


----------



## Aimee3

I think I recall Bethenny having s fish allergy because I do too,


----------



## beekmanhill

I vaguely recall during one of her previous meltdowns, she mentioned the fish alleregy.  It happened at a dinner with Heather.   She was melting down about her dreadful problems with Jason and her divorce, etc, and Heather offered her sushi or something.  It was during Heather's first year, when she could do nothing right as far as B was concerned.


----------



## RueMonge

ExBagHag said:


> I think Carole has just wised up to Bethenny being a self important brat.  Perhaps she looks back on the friendship and realizes she was Bethenny’s lapdog for far too long.  Carole is probably overcompensating for her regrets about playing along for too long.



I totally agree. Carole is still willing to see Bethenny, but won't be her lapdog. B can't seem to deal with the fact that Carole has other friends, including  Tinsley.

I did feel bad for Bethenny last night. She had a lot going on and wasn't coping. She's her own worst enemy. 

The house was interesting and a beautiful place to be. Even tho it wasn't on the beach, too bad they couldn't just all go with a beach house vibe and not demand immaculate floors, etc. Every vacation experience doesn't have to be hermetically sealed and just like home.


----------



## sgj99

beekmanhill said:


> I think Carole's outfits look terrible on her, but I enjoy seeing them nonetheless.  I think in the beginning her outfits were organic and now they are very calculated as if she is thinking "how eccentric can I look."
> *The bathing suit/turban was so Gloria Swanson/Sunset Boulevard.*



 that's a perfect comparison!


----------



## sgj99

simone72 said:


> Tinsley really lives a fairytale life I can see why Bethenny resents her she had to go out and work for every penny but she has become really bitter and nasty! Those roses oh my! Don’t the best roses come from Colombia? The arrangement was tragic but I appreciate Scott’s intention and that Cartier gift wow she’s a lucky  *  ! Carole is so sick of Bethenny it has a feeling of when Jill Zarin didn’t want to be her friend anymore and she lost it !


----------



## simone72

beekmanhill said:


> Men never know about floral arrangements.  But I bet Carole guided Scott to the Juste en Clou.   Did it have diamonds on it?  I couldn't see the detail.   Nice, either way.


Yes diamonds !!!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> Yes to all the above. Why are we just hearing now about Bethenny's fish allergy? Has never been mentioned before. And if it is such a problem, you carry an Epi pen.



If you have food allergies, at the very least you should mention to your host so they know.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> If you have food allergies, at the very least you should mention to your host so they know.


Right??...I mean it took all of 2 minutes for Ramona to be in the kitchen declaring her issues with butter.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> Yes to all the above. Why are we just hearing now about Bethenny's fish allergy? Has never been mentioned before. And if it is such a problem, *you carry an Epi pen.*



I know!  my ENT gave me two Epi pens just in case I have a reaction to my drops for allergies (take them instead of shots).  She should always have one with her.

I think Bethanny is just too much drama, too much anxiety, too much *****ing, just too much everything ... she'd be exhausting to be around.  I'll say it again, that's why she really has no friends.  she has staff to interact with.


----------



## rockhollow

I found that I just couldn't feel sorry for Bethenny. She's just not happy to not be fully in control of everything. I think she's always the one that casts people aside, and she's not taking the rejection of Carole well.
Very much like at the beginning when Jill didn't want to be friends - Beth got very weepy and worked up - but of course ended up being the victor, as Jill changed her mind and wanted to be back with Beth, and Beth made sure that didn't happen.
As mentioned, I think that  Carole just got fed up with being Beth's lapdog and moved on.
Sorry Bethenny, I think you're getting what you deserve - Karma can be a *****!


----------



## mdcx

sgj99 said:


> I know!  my ENT gave me two Epi pens just in case I have a reaction to my drops for allergies (take them instead of shots).  She should always have one with her.
> 
> I think Bethanny is just too much drama, too much anxiety, too much *****ing, just too much everything ... she'd be exhausting to be around.  I'll say it again, that's why she really has no friends.  she has staff to interact with.


Bethenny seems intent on replicating her childhood at every turn, everyone is against her, she's alone, everyone lets her down etc etc. She doesn't seem able/willing to deal with her personal issues.


----------



## TC1

I think Bethenny is just upset that she's not the coolest one in the group anymore. She used to have Carole and Dorinda both hanging on her every word...she doesn't anymore. When she said that this trip is hard for her cause it's Carole and her new best friends trip..(meaning Tinsley) she was upset by that


----------



## chowlover2

Bethenny was also not happy with how Tinsley distributed the rooms. She made a snarky remark about how she thought she had a good idea last season. She was just mad Tinsley one upped her. Let's face it, if B had made the boxes she would have filled it with Skinny Girl crap, not something anyone actually wants.


----------



## RueMonge

TC1 said:


> I think Bethenny is just upset that she's not the coolest one in the group anymore. She used to have Carole and Dorinda both hanging on her every word...she doesn't anymore. When she said that this trip is hard for her cause it's Carole and her new best friends trip..(meaning Tinsley) she was upset by that



 Yes, but I think Carole and  Tinsley are just friends, not best friends.  And I don't think Bethenny  was Carole's best friend either.  Yeah Bethenny  can't take it if she's not the coolest one. 

 It wasn't really a very interesting episode.   I thought it was funny when  they all sat down for drinks after dinner, and then we immediately see people slurring their words. I guess we missed a lot of nothing before the drama started.


----------



## Tropigal3

RueMonge said:


> Yes, but I think Carole and  Tinsley are just friends, not best friends.  And I don't think Bethenny  was Carole's best friend either.  Yeah Bethenny  can't take it if she's not the coolest one.
> 
> It wasn't really a very interesting episode.   I thought it was funny when  they all sat down for drinks after dinner, and then we immediately see people slurring their words. I guess we missed a lot of nothing before the drama started.



Yes I agree.  Carole and Tinsley are such polar opposites that I do believe the friendship stems more from knowing Scott and producers who encourage it.  I'm a girly-girl too but Tinsley would drive me mad with all the screeching, fainting and "save me" mentality.


----------



## bisbee

I understand all of the criticisms of Bethenny, but I can’t get over how Carole is reacting to her.  I really see venom coming from her...she won’t allow Bethenny to finish a sentence.  I really dislike Carole this season...she has such a nasty look on her face whenever she discusses anything having to do with B.  I really don’t know what specifically has been done to her to elicit such outright hatred.


----------



## TC1

I can't take Carole seriously with that awful helmet haircut/ Ash colour in her talking head segments. She looks like she's 20 years older!


----------



## TNgypsy

TC1 said:


> I can't take Carole seriously with that awful helmet haircut/ Ash colour in her talking head segments. She looks like she's 20 years older!



Agree and don't forget the heavy glitter eye shadow.


----------



## bisbee

TC1 said:


> I can't take Carole seriously with that awful helmet haircut/ Ash colour in her talking head segments. She looks like she's 20 years older!


She has done a 180...she is nothing like the woman she was originally in looks and attitude.


----------



## chowlover2

The reunion will be quite interesting this year...


----------



## Tropigal3

bisbee said:


> She has done a 180...she is nothing like the woman she was originally in looks and attitude.



Maybe, as with some other HW's, the producers told her she needed to get more interesting otherwise out she goes.  These shows are so over produced imo.


----------



## baghagg

Tropigal3 said:


> Maybe, as with some other HW's, the producers told her she needed to get more interesting otherwise out she goes.  These shows are so over produced imo.


 Agreed 100%


----------



## Nahreen

I have never liked Carole. I find her cold and condecending. She does not seem to have any empathy.


----------



## sgj99

I think both Carole and Bethanny each suffer from the "I want to be the coolest chick," syndrome and show it in different ways.


----------



## Bagisa

The producers are trying so hard to make Carole a real life Carrie Bradshaw. But everything about her is contrived.


----------



## rockhollow

The small amount of spontaneity of the housewife shows has slowly died off and we are left with just scripted shows hiding behind the name 'reality'.
We don't really see any reality anymore.
At first the ladies lived their lives with direction from production to make it more TV friendly - now every second of the show is scripted, probably with many, many takes.
I still continue to watch, but with such a different opinion now.

I agree that Beth and Carole compete, both wanting to be the 'Carrie' character - coolish girl about New York, so being friends just didn't work - they both wanted a sidekick, and neither wanted to be it - so instead they have Sonja and Tinsley.

Looking forward to seeing the next couple of episodes with the boat incident - something not fully scripted by Bravo - actually reality - how novel.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Here is 'THE GUY WITH THE RED SCARF'.. His version of the evening, and his story on Bethany.

https://shirasgotthescoop.com/2018/...e-red-scarf-sets-the-record-straight/#respond


Widgets
Search



*SHIRA'S GOT THE SCOOP!*
*MENU*
SKIP TO CONTENT






#RHONY, BRAVO TV, REALITY TV
*#RHONY: “The Guy with The Red Scarf” Sets the Record Straight*
JULY 21, 2018SHIRASGOTTHESCOOP#RHONY, BETHENNY FRANKEL, BRAVO TV, BRIAN KRAUSS, CAROLE RADZIWILL, RAMONA SINGER, REALITY TV LEAVE A COMMENT
The _Curious George_ series has the “man with the yellow hat” and recently, _Real Housewives of NewYork_ introduced “the guy with the red scarf.” There was the French pirate before him, followed by zany Rey at the Madam Paulette event, and of course, that man that “it’s all about”, Tom D’Agastino.

This new neck-cessorized suitor of the season will surely also be the subject of future flashback scenes. He has already been the impetus for a car ride recap by Bethenny and a contentious dinner conversation between the ladies. Viewers observed how Ramona Singer was the first to single him out at a speed dating event, after which he focused his attention on Bethenny and declared he had been hoping to see her there.

However, it was Carole Radziwill who ultimately scored a post-event blind date with him, set up by the speed dating event’s matchmaker Rori Sassoon. Afterwards, while in Colombia with her cast mates, Bethenny claimed -and complained – that he was hitting her up repetitively by text.

In case you were in the dark about his identity, the red scarf belongs to Brian Krauss, a 53 year old resident of Saddle River, NJ, who tells me he had never watched RHONY until this year and was unfamiliar with all the players except Bethenny. The two had met away from the show and glitz of NYC, in Miami.

Brian Krauss’s Instagram

Brian marvels about how “the guy with the red scarf” became a character (he didn’t don the accessory to stand out, rather for practical reasons: It was freezing that winter night.) and his adamancy about not expecting to be a storyline strikes me as sincere. After all, this lawyer and entrepreneur (he founded and sold the companies IPATH Footwear and Vintage1 and is now focused on his law firms) had never watched the show until he was informed he’d be on the speed dating episode. Now, he has to tune in weekly to keep up with the narrative.

As we’re chatting by phone, Brian sends me an email comprised of what he’s written in order to set the record straight on his relationship to Bethenny:

A Tale of Two Texts

Bethenny has an odd habit of making up stories where she looks good at the expense of others. This tale is no exception. I bet those texts she was reading gave you the impression they were all from me _after we re-connected at speed dating_. False. They weren’t. They were cobbled together from months earlier when she first swiped right on The League, a dating app, to match with me.

She conveniently left out all her replies. There were so many. Trust me, it is unnerving to film RHONY. I agreed because I believe in my friend Rori’s matchmaking business Platinum Poire. And yes, I was happy to see Bethenny, a woman I already knew, felt comfortable with and considered a friend.

Her claim that she texted me that same night to fix me up with Carole: also false. In real life Rori arranged a dinner the next evening. Also, in real life Bethenny texted me immediately after she left speed dating to say what a great time _she had had_. Then she woke up at 6:01 the next morning (Feb. 1st) to set up a date for _herself._

When I saw the show, I laughed at the way Bethenny turned what I thought was a flirty, fun speed dating night into a full on pursuit.

Here are screenshots of the actual texts between us. It’s kind of brilliant how this became “he won’t stop texting me.” You decide. I’m blue. Bethenny is grey. By the way, I’m _out of the reality show business. _It’s insane!






Then four days later:











————————————————

Brian explains that when he first met Bethenny in Miami, he felt a connection to her because they both had been through difficult divorces. He is not a stranger to reality television as he had once been a part of a project with the intent of promoting a business. That reality show never aired, in large part due to his divorce and refusal to be inauthentic about his marital struggles, as well as tensions with his brothers-in-law business partners.

A client of Rori’s matchmaking business referred Brian for the speed dating event. After speaking with her at length by phone, Brian says he really liked the matchmaker and her business concept and wanted to help her promote the company. He relates that he almost backed out of filming after having second thoughts. Now, Brian is a part of the RHONY saga. He is a character that true fans of the franchise won’t forget. He is gobsmacked by the amount of friend requests he’s received on Facebook since appearing on the show and by the number of followers he has recently acquired on Instagram. He laments that it’s been hard to keep up.

“At the reunion, I think Carole will probably set the record straight about how things actually went down,” he speculates. This aligns with the rumors about the upcoming reunion. Bethenny fans will not be happy at the insinuations that she has been less than truthful. They will have to come to their own conclusions when Carole presents the “receipts.”

Brian says he remains in touch with Carole and I try to gauge if there’s romantic interest there, but I’m mainly unsuccessful. He says that he finds her fascinating, brilliant and accomplished and is still getting to know her.

As for Bethenny? “Oh no, I’m not in touch and I won’t text her. I would NOT want _that_ to get misconstrued!”

*SHARE THIS:*

Twitter
Facebook
*Related*
#RHONY Ruminations & Reunion RumblingsIn "#RHONY"

#RHONY: “Not Well, *****!” Dorinda & the Cast Divisions Between SeasonsIn "#RHONY"

#RHONY: Bethenny’s Side Of The CouchIn "#RHONY"

*Post navigation*
←
*Leave a Reply*
Your email address will not be published. Required fields are marked *

COMMENT

NAME *

EMAIL *

WEBSITE


 Notify me of new comments via email.

Blog at WordPress.com.


Follow


----------



## AECornell

^^ wow!


----------



## beekmanhill

Great find!  Thanks.   Impression of Bethenny confirmed yet again!


----------



## lulilu

I can't imagine what kind of sh*tshow the reunion will be, if this is the kind of stuff Carol is bringing.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think Bethenny will have a hard time returning to the show next year unless they cast a "friend" for her.  I can just hear her now screaming at Andy.


----------



## Ceeyahd

AECornell said:


> ^^ wow!


Wow, is right. Bethenny really should be embarrassed. Her attempt (on the Columbia trip) to minimize any connections this man might have made with Ramona or Carole is desperate. Trying to make Carole feel like his second choice, offensive to him as well. I didn't read anything hinting to his romantic interest regarding Bethenny.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's a shame that this is the level of low Bethenny has become. If I had a multimillion dollar business, flipping houses on the side and life as a single parent, the last thing I'd want or need is to be on a reality show around a group of women I don't mesh well with.


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> It's a shame that this is the level of low Bethenny has become. If I had a multimillion dollar business, flipping houses on the side and life as a single parent, the last thing I'd want or need is to be on a reality show around a group of women I don't mesh well with.



Add to that she doesn't play well with others, unless she's in charge... Sonja, this season. If I was Sonja I could never be friends with her after what she said to Sonja a couple seasons ago. Not a one-on-one close friend, no way.


----------



## baghagg

Before They Were Housewives:  Luann is coming on at 3pm on Bravo (Eastern Standard time)
ETA:  I'm watching now,  though taking everything she says with a grain of salt.


----------



## Jayne1

Ceeyahd said:


> Here is 'THE GUY WITH THE RED SCARF'.. His version of the evening, and his story on Bethany.



We've all seen Beth enough to know expressions and when she was taking to the red scarf guy, her face softened and she looked slightly flustered.  Beth had a 'I find the guy attractive and he seems interested in me too' face.

I was surprised that in her talking head she said she had no interest because at the time, it sure looked like she did.

I think the above link explains it and yes, she was interested at the time.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm suspicious of everything about Tinsley - her supposed wealth and even who really thought of how to distribute the rooms in Columbia.  Maybe her mom told her to do it and spend money on them too.

I don't even like the way she uses her mouth when speaking. It's open, pulled back and rigid - almost like she has lockjaw.  Has anyone else noticed?


----------



## TNgypsy

Jayne1 said:


> I'm suspicious of everything about Tinsley - her supposed wealth and even who really thought of how to distribute the rooms in Columbia.  Maybe her mom told her to do it and spend money on them too.
> 
> I don't even like the way she uses her mouth when speaking. It's open, pulled back and rigid - almost like she has lockjaw.  Has anyone else noticed?



Yess!!!! I've noticed. I'm so glad you said something. I was trying to explain her mouth to someone the other night. It drives me nuts. Her mouth is too animated or something. She exaggerates her jaw movements. It's just so odd. She primarily does it in the interview parts (whatever those segments are called).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ceeyahd said:


> Add to that she doesn't play well with others, unless she's in charge... Sonja, this season. If I was Sonja I could never be friends with her after what she said to Sonja a couple seasons ago. Not a one-on-one close friend, no way.


you mean when she berated Sonja at her office in front of her staff?  awful!


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> you mean when she berated Sonja at her office in front of her staff?  awful!



Yes. I can't imagine how I could feel warm fuzzy friendship after that, and it was taped for all to view.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Jayne1 said:


> We've all seen Beth enough to know expressions and when she was taking to the red scarf guy, her face softened and she looked slightly flustered.  Beth had a 'I find the guy attractive and he seems interested in me too' face.
> 
> I was surprised that in her talking head she said she had no interest because at the time, it sure looked like she did.
> 
> I think the above link explains it and yes, she was interested at the time.



Yes, I'm sure she was feeling a little something, and according to the texts between him and B there didn't seem to be a romantic vibe, he wasn't going out if his way to see her. Neverminding the extra too cool vibe Carole is throwing lately, she's got to be way more laid-back and chill than B day to day, so much easier to think of dating.


----------



## Longchamp

I was just going to post Shira's scoop. Glad someone did.
I bet the reunion is a chit show.  Hope they don't focus on Lulu back in rehab.

Cmon Andy, we know you edited this season to make Dorinda and Carole look bad to try and rehab the B.
No rehabbing her. She's out for blood all the time.  What a fool she was to rejoin the show.  Always looking for the publicity for her brand.

I raise an eye brow now on all the crap she's throwing out about her ex.  She's a scary lying B.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> you mean when she berated Sonja at her office in front of her staff?  awful!


Sonja takes all the chit that those ladies throw at her with grace most of the time. I'm team Sonja, fugly apartment and all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Sonja takes all the chit that those ladies throw at her with grace most of the time. I'm team Sonja, fugly apartment and all.


Yeah, Sonja is pretty harmless which is why she gets hit with low blows all the time


----------



## Prufrock613

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, Sonja is pretty harmless which is why she gets hit with low blows all the time


She must have some good Rxs!


----------



## blkbarbie310

They're all getting on my nerves this season. Carole's outfit was dreadful and so was Ramona's. I almost feel bad for B but then I don't because she has no problem dishing it to everyone else and now cannot seem to take it. Somebody call the wah-bulance.


----------



## Ceeyahd

blkbarbie310 said:


> They're all getting on my nerves this season. Carole's outfit was dreadful and so was Ramona's. I almost feel bad for B but then I don't because she has no problem dishing it to everyone else and now cannot seem to take it. Somebody call the wah-bulance.



Bethenny has been a *itch to just about every cast member since return, and prior seasons, iirc. She dishes it hard, she's a bully. She reminds me of any other bully I've known, a big hard @ss until she's on the receiving end. Then tearsand doesn't understand what's happening. Except, because I didn't used to watch faithfully... Her falling out with Jill, some how Bobby was insinuated to have been on B's side?? I'm lost on that fight.


----------



## MAGJES

bisbee said:


> I understand all of the criticisms of Bethenny, but I can’t get over how Carole is reacting to her.  I really see venom coming from her...she won’t allow Bethenny to finish a sentence.  I really dislike Carole this season...she has such a nasty look on her face whenever she discusses anything having to do with B.  I really don’t know what specifically has been done to her to elicit such outright hatred.


. I disagree. I think putting up with Bethenny would be a hard job. She wears me out just watching. I can’t imagine having to actually engage with her. I do not blame Carole for distancing herself. 



TC1 said:


> I can't take Carole seriously with that awful helmet haircut/ Ash colour in her talking head segments. She looks like she's 20 years older!


. She was getting too old for the long hair.....the short bob looks great on her. Agree that some of the head shots have a weird hair thing going on though. 



TNgypsy said:


> Agree and don't forget the heavy glitter eye shadow.


I’m blaming that on the makeup crew! 



Nahreen said:


> I have never liked Carole. I find her cold and condecending. She does not seem to have any empathy.


. Have you read her book? All that Remains?  She is far from cold. 



Bagisa said:


> The producers are trying so hard to make Carole a real life Carrie Bradshaw. But everything about her is contrived.



I may be in the minority but I love Carole. I do not see her as contrived. She is the only one of the ny women that I would want to hang out with.


----------



## RueMonge

MAGJES said:


> .
> 
> . Have you read her book? All that Remains?  She is far from cold.
> 
> I may be in the minority but I love Carole. I do not see her as contrived. She is the only one of the ny women that I would want to hang out with.



I love Carole too and her book is the reason. She reveals a lot more of herself in the book than on the show. Like the short hair better also and I'll admit I'm willing to forgive the outfit missteps.


----------



## AECornell

I saw LuAnn’s daughter this weekend. I really wanted to be like “so what’s up with your mother?” Lol.


----------



## beekmanhill

AECornell said:


> I saw LuAnn’s daughter this weekend. I really wanted to be like “so what’s up with your mother?” Lol.



How did she look?


----------



## swags

I like that Carole isn't going nuts trying to backpedal and refriend Bethenny the way Jill did. I think her comments about the others used to be funny with a little meaness. Now I don't find her funny at all, just mean and unhappy.


----------



## roxies_mom

https://cbs12.com/news/local/real-housewives-star-pleads-guilty-may-avoid-jail-time 

From our local news this morning.


----------



## bisbee

MAGJES said:


> . I disagree. I think putting up with Bethenny would be a hard job. She wears me out just watching. I can’t imagine having to actually engage with her. I do not blame Carole for distancing herself.


I don’t blame her for that either.  I just wonder why she is so nasty.  There must have been something that went on between them that we don’t know about...that seems to be the only explanation that makes sense to me.


----------



## Longchamp

So part of Lulu's plea  agreement is no ETOH for a year with random tox screens + AA meetings.
I hope she can be successful.  But I'm suspicious of the true intentions for her original stint in rehab.


----------



## baghagg

Longchamp said:


> So part of Lulu's plea  agreement is no ETOH for a year with random tox screens + AA meetings.
> I hope she can be successful.  But I'm suspicious of the true intentions for her original stint in rehab.


What is ETOH?


----------



## AECornell

beekmanhill said:


> How did she look?



Tall and skinny. I don’t think she’s very attractive (not that my opinion matters and it’s open to interpretation). She’s very plain (no makeup) and hipstery.


----------



## BalLVLover

When Sonja seems like the most together person in the room you know there’s a problem.....

Those flowers were hideous (the bracelet was fab though). 

Here we go again with Bethenny falling apart and crying all the time [emoji849](please find yourself a good therapist). 

I did laugh when Ramona was forced to hang up her own cloths. 

I’m just not liking Carol at all this season. She very full of herself and her outfits are just horrible. 

Did anyone else notice last week when Lu and her daughter were talking that Victoria has inherited her mothers deep husky voice?


----------



## Longchamp

baghagg said:


> What is ETOH?


Sorry. Alcohol.


----------



## Tropigal3

As to B and J, I'm totally on B's side on that one and can understand why Bobby was as well.  

That said, B and C's departing is very different.  I think C just began hanging around T a bit more  (due to her introducing Scott), there was more of a misunderstanding on B's part.  Yeah, she's a bit too dramatic about it which made things worst imo.  

I like Carole, don't think she's *****y or cold.  She just seems more matter of fact and standing for herself more.  She just seems too different from all the rest.  But now I've got to read her book.


----------



## baghagg

http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...-of-new-york-city?cid=soc_fb_Bravo_RHONY_Dish


----------



## Aimee3

baghagg said:


> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...-of-new-york-city?cid=soc_fb_Bravo_RHONY_Dish



Just came to post this lol but you beat me to it.  I won’t miss her. I was never a fan and this season I found her annoying to listen to and couldn’t stand to look at her.


----------



## beekmanhill

I thought she might need the money, but guess not.   They couldn’t continue this way and bravo won’t fire Bethenny nor will Bethenny quit while she has products to sell.  All in all it’s a good thing for the show.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bethanny's performance has been so tortuous to watch & at times the way she has interacted with the other girls
painful & humilating
IMO, they really a need a new cast as for most of these RHoNY there stories are very tired & predictable
& don't empower women..
Luann's life is spiraling out of control, Sonia is pathetic, Tinsley is off the wall,
Ramona is Ramona..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...-of-new-york-city?cid=soc_fb_Bravo_RHONY_Dish


Wonder if she will be replaced?


----------



## Ceeyahd

hotshot said:


> Bethanny's performance has been so tortuous to watch & at times the way she has interacted with the other girls
> painful & humilating
> IMO, they really a need a new cast as for most of these RHoNY there stories are very tired & predictable
> & don't empower women..
> Luann's life is spiraling out of control, Sonia is pathetic, Tinsley is off the wall,
> Ramona is Ramona..


Agree ^^^
Bethenny will always bully someone. While the other ladies may bicker and act outrageous, B is toxic and seemingly as unstable as any other HW in any city.


----------



## RueMonge

baghagg said:


> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-di...-of-new-york-city?cid=soc_fb_Bravo_RHONY_Dish



Thanks for the link. It took me down a hole to her Cosmo article as well.
https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entertainment/a18675877/carole-radziwill-cosmo-essay/

  I think she's made a good decision to move on. I'll continue to follow her and it will be less painful without the drama of the Housewives.


----------



## mdcx

AECornell said:


> Tall and skinny. I don’t think she’s very attractive (not that my opinion matters and it’s open to interpretation). She’s very plain (no makeup) and hipstery.



I read an Insta comment that Victoria looks like she rarely showers. She does seem pretty 'edgy'.


----------



## mdcx

They need constant conflict, the show dies without it, so they will keep Bethenny forever!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Crying hysterically. Then bravo shows what really happened. 

She was barely shedding half a tear


----------



## DC-Cutie

Apparently carol has quit the show. Here’s what she had to say about bethenny (I detected no lies...)

Every year she picks a victim and wants to destroy them. This year she had two victims - Carole and Dorinda. Both women have done nothing to her but they've been treated terribly.'

The insider continued: 'She wants to discredit everyone for their accomplishments. All of the cast had successful lives before the show. Carole was an accomplished news producer and writer. 

'Bethenny only became successful because of the show and EVERY year we have to listen to her promote her brand.'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5992751/Carole-Radziwill-quit-Bethenny-Frankel.html


----------



## Mrs.Z

Dear Lord....Dorinda is a MESS


----------



## Mrs.Z

Can’t stand Carol, glad to see her and her costumes go


----------



## chowlover2

I think the reunion is going to be interesting. Apparently Carole brings the receipts and challenges Bethenny. I'm glad she came to her senses. Carole is too smart for this show.


----------



## Tropigal3

chowlover2 said:


> I think the reunion is going to be interesting. Apparently Carole brings the receipts and challenges Bethenny. I'm glad she came to her senses. Carole is too smart for this show.



Yes, I never thought she fit in.  This show is too whacko for someone like her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

The second episode in Columbia was so depressing and ugly.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Tropigal3 said:


> Yes, I never thought she fit in.  This show is too whacko for someone like her.


I'm surprised she even did the show, and figured she was doing the show in the beginning just for the experience, and am surprised she didn't leave before now. Quite frankly (IMO) being being on the show was beneath her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> Apparently carol has quit the show. Here’s what she had to say about bethenny (I detected no lies...)
> 
> Every year she picks a victim and wants to destroy them. This year she had two victims - Carole and Dorinda. Both women have done nothing to her but they've been treated terribly.'
> 
> The insider continued: 'She wants to discredit everyone for their accomplishments. All of the cast had successful lives before the show. Carole was an accomplished news producer and writer.
> 
> 'Bethenny only became successful because of the show and EVERY year we have to listen to her promote her brand.'
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5992751/Carole-Radziwill-quit-Bethenny-Frankel.html



Even if you don't like Carole, I think her assessment of Bethenny is dead on.


----------



## simone72

Dorinda said it best ! Bethenny has been so mean to most of the ladies that it’s hard to have Amy empathy for her. I agree 100% 
So disrespectful towards Tinsley at lunch where she was on phone and wanted to jet out of there 
it really is all about her


----------



## beekmanhill

The show is just too fatiguing now.  I like Carole and wish she hadn't quit, but I think its best for her.  Its at the point where it will taint any future career she might have, and it is making her look sour.  
Big powerful executive Bethenny had to call Dennis to send a plane?  How about hustling over to the airport and wait in the terminal for the next flight.  I'm sure they have regular flights to Miami.  Well I can't tolerate her and nothing changed my mind last night.  My biggest laugh was when she said she was scheduled every minute of the day.  Well who controls that?  She does.  As far as the custody suit, she initiated it.  The result weren't what she anticipated (psychologist for Bryn) and she was angry and miserable.  
Dorinda was a mess.  She is really drinking way too much.  
Boat ride from hell next week. I've been waiting all season.


----------



## robbins65

Dorinda is horrible when she drinks.  OMG I was cringing last night.


----------



## luckylove

robbins65 said:


> Dorinda is horrible when she drinks.  OMG I was cringing last night.



Yes, she was horrible... somehow the joker mouth only accentuated the bizarre, evil quality she exhibited. Carol really should have told her how crazed she looked with lipstick and wine smeared everywhere. I hope Dorinda gets help for her drinking.


----------



## Ceeyahd

robbins65 said:


> Dorinda is horrible when she drinks.  OMG I was cringing last night.



Dorinda really does have a Jekyll and Hyde thing going on with her drinking. It's gross.


----------



## bisbee

luckylove said:


> Yes, she was horrible... somehow the joker mouth only accentuated the bizarre, evil quality she exhibited. Carol really should have told her how crazed she looked with lipstick and wine smeared everywhere. I hope Dorinda gets help for her drinking.


Problem is she doesn’t acknowledge that she has a problem.  I don’t know how she hasn’t yet...does she not watch herself on this show?  It has been apparent for a long, long time.  Bethenny brought up the shameful behavior in Puerto Rico, which would have ended my tolerance for Dorinda if I were Bethenny.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I loved what Dorinda said in her talking heads - basically Bethenny hasn't been nice to EVERYONE in the group at some point.  Now they are all exhausted and just over her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisbee said:


> Problem is she doesn’t acknowledge that she has a problem.  I don’t know how she hasn’t yet...does she not watch herself on this show?  It has been apparent for a long, long time.  Bethenny brought up the shameful behavior in Puerto Rico, which would have ended my tolerance for Dorinda if I were Bethenny.


Dorinda needs help.  QUICK!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Ceeyahd said:


> Dorinda really does have a Jekyll and Hyde thing going on with her drinking. It's gross.


Classic sign that she has a drinking problem.


----------



## SandyC1981

CanuckBagLover said:


> The second episode in Columbia was so depressing and ugly.



I thought the same exact thing...


----------



## SandyC1981

robbins65 said:


> Dorinda is horrible when she drinks.  OMG I was cringing last night.


She's so pitiful. And a mean drunk at that...


----------



## CeeJay

Honestly, I stopped watching the show when Bethenny came back (after her failed 'Talk Show').  I like Dorinda, but yes .. when she drinks, man-oh-man .. watch out (reminds me of a EX-boyfriend way back in the day where his drinking would end up with him being the meanest SOB!).  Not surprised Carole is leaving; heck .. she doesn't need the $$$ and why should she have to put up with B's BS!


----------



## Longchamp

The reunion is already taped without Lu or the knowledge that Carole opted out for subsequent seasons.  Carole was smart to remove herself.
Yes until Dorinda realizes that she has a problem, her recovery is in hold.  Her presentation this season may be hard to rehabilitate.  
I like to see haute couture and fashion from the ladies. Hate to admit that B is the only one that brings it.


----------



## SandyC1981

So Carole will not be at the reunion?


----------



## beekmanhill

SandyC1981 said:


> So Carole will not be at the reunion?



Carole will be at the reunion.  It is already filmed.   She had not announced her departure at the time it was filmed.


----------



## Ceeyahd

SandyC1981 said:


> So Carole will not be at the reunion?



Carole will be there, but this is her last season.


----------



## RueMonge

I liked this episode a little better than the last one. Seems like the conversations at that dinner were more real than scripted. 

Can't even with Dorinda and Luann. What a mess. Agree with everyone that Dorinda is a mean drunk, but she's usually spot on right. 

But, I thought Carole and Bethenny had some kernels of communication. Interesting how Carole talked about feeling gaslighted or doubting herself because Bethenny's point of view is so different about how things went down. I think Carole is pretty private and an introvert so feels the need to just step away, even tho she does care about B. 
In theory, this is understandable, but someone (looking at you Sonja) repeats it and maybe changes the wording, it's hurtful to B. And Bethenny lashes out when she's hurt.


----------



## Ceeyahd

luckylove said:


> Yes, she was horrible... somehow the joker mouth only accentuated the bizarre, evil quality she exhibited. Carol really should have told her how crazed she looked with lipstick and wine smeared everywhere. I hope Dorinda gets help for her drinking.



You think her behavior would harm her real life circle of friends and her acquaintances in her real world. I wonder what her daughter thinks, it's horrible for me to watch and I don't even know her.


----------



## Tropigal3

Another that agrees that Dorinda is a mean drunk.  At least Luanne is generally a fun loving drunk.  

While I do think that Carole's choice of clothing has been horrid lately, I've always disliked Tinsleys pre-teen tops and dresses.  She would look so much better in adult clothes.  One can still look feminine without looking like she went into a children's store.  But I always enjoy seeing what Bethanny wears.  I pretty much would wear everything she does if I had the $$$.  I still find her funny, but too bad she has so many issues.


----------



## beekmanhill

Tropigal3 said:


> Another that agrees that Dorinda is a mean drunk.  At least Luanne is generally a fun loving drunk.
> 
> While I do think that Carole's choice of clothing has been horrid lately, I've always disliked Tinsleys pre-teen tops and dresses.  She would look so much better in adult clothes.  One can still look feminine without looking like she went into a children's store.  But I always enjoy seeing what Bethanny wears.  I pretty much would wear everything she does if I had the $$$.  I still find her funny, but too bad she has so many issues.



I enjoy Bethenny's wardrobe too.  On IG, she often has the most gorgeous outfits.  She really knows how to dress for her figure, or someone has guided her, or both. She has fabulous jewelry too.


----------



## simone72

beekmanhill said:


> I enjoy Bethenny's wardrobe too.  On IG, she often has the most gorgeous outfits.  She really knows how to dress for her figure, or someone has guided her, or both. She has fabulous jewelry too.


Her jewelry is to die for !!!


----------



## buzzytoes

beekmanhill said:


> The show is just too fatiguing now.  I like Carole and wish she hadn't quit, but I think its best for her.  Its at the point where it will taint any future career she might have, and it is making her look sour.
> Big powerful executive Bethenny had to call Dennis to send a plane?  How about hustling over to the airport and wait in the terminal for the next flight.  I'm sure they have regular flights to Miami.  *Well I can't tolerate her and nothing changed my mind last night.  My biggest laugh was when she said she was scheduled every minute of the day.  Well who controls that?  She does.  As far as the custody suit, she initiated it.  The result weren't what she anticipated (psychologist for Bryn) and she was angry and miserable.  *
> Dorinda was a mess.  She is really drinking way too much.
> Boat ride from hell next week. I've been waiting all season.



Ugh this, totally. If you are so stressed out then drop the show! Drop the new show that you just started with Frederik! Don't complain about it if you aren't doing anything to change it. I was just super annoyed by all of her crying. I don't even feel like it is genuine, just that it is all done for attention.


----------



## chowlover2

buzzytoes said:


> Ugh this, totally. If you are so stressed out then drop the show! Drop the new show that you just started with Frederik! Don't complain about it if you aren't doing anything to change it. I was just super annoyed by all of her crying. I don't even feel like it is genuine, just that it is all done for attention.


Frederik doesn't want her, heard him say he wouldn't work with her again. Their ratings were practically nonexistent, didn't even hit the top 25 shows on cable. 

I think burning all her bridges behind her is finally catching up with her. Why Sonja is hanging on to her is beyond me. She was so nasty to her about the whole Tipsy Girl concept. Bethenny is her own worst enemy.


----------



## Tivo

chowlover2 said:


> Frederik doesn't want her, heard him say he wouldn't work with her again. Their ratings were practically nonexistent, didn't even hit the top 25 shows on cable.
> 
> I think burning all her bridges behind her is finally catching up with her. Why Sonja is hanging on to her is beyond me. She was so nasty to her about the whole Tipsy Girl concept. Bethenny is her own worst enemy.


When she burned her bridge with Ellen, I knew then Bethenny was the problem. All her relationships end in scorched earth.


----------



## SandyC1981

http://www.tmz.com/2018/07/30/bethenny-frankel-frenemies-more-rhony-stars-carole-radziwill/

The icy relations between *Bethenny Frankel* and *Carole Radziwill* aren't unique -- we're told a whole lotta 'Housewives' aren't feeling the love from Frankel ... or giving it back.

Sources close to 'The Real Housewives of New York' cast tell TMZ ... it's hard to find any 'RHONY' stars who are fans of Bethenny. We're told most of the women feel she's negative, toxic and talks trash about everyone ... but they try to stay on good terms to avoid trouble.

They say Frankel acts high and mighty around the rest of the cast because of her successful side hustles ... but won't acknowledge the other ladies were successful too before and after their stints as 'Housewives.'

We broke the story ... Radziwill announced her departure from 'RHONY' by saying she was thrilled to say goodbye to frenemies -- a not-so-thinly veiled *shot at Bethenny*.

Turns out ... the frenemies are strong with this one.

We reached out to Frankel for comment. So far, no word back.


----------



## AECornell

^^ and somehow none of that surprises me


----------



## swags

SandyC1981 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2018/07/30/bethenny-frankel-frenemies-more-rhony-stars-carole-radziwill/
> 
> *They say Frankel acts high and mighty around the rest of the cast because of her successful side hustles ... but won't acknowledge the other ladies were successful too before and after their stints as 'Housewives.'*



This is what I find irritating about her.


----------



## purseinsanity

beekmanhill said:


> Men never know about floral arrangements.  But I bet Carole guided Scott to the Juste en Clou.   Did it have diamonds on it?  I couldn't see the detail.   Nice, either way.


It did!


----------



## Longchamp

B is hinting that Carole was asked to leave the show not departed on her own. If that's true, I'm done with Andy.
He is responsible for HW personnel.  He's into B too much to be objective.

@Bethenny

Bravo has reasons for not asking hwives to return. It’s based on research & focus groups & YOU. Aside from 3 years I left, no RHONY cast member has ever quit. One saying they chose to depart & attributing it to me is fiction. It’s healthier to be truthful about a hard situation.


----------



## Longchamp

Update.  On Andy's radio show he endorses that Carole chose to leave.
Lots of nasty comments towards B on her twitter.


----------



## Prufrock613

Ladies- make sure you have a cap on your gag reflexes, before watching this sh** storm.


----------



## Longchamp

Prufrock613 said:


> Ladies- make sure you have a cap on your gag reflexes, before watching this sh** storm.


Especially the last scene of the show.


----------



## Prufrock613

Longchamp said:


> Especially the last scene of the show.


Absolutely foul.  Even children try and clean up.


----------



## baghagg

Prufrock613 said:


> Ladies- make sure you have a cap on your gag reflexes, before watching this sh** storm.


A literal sh*t storm/sh*t show - wtf were they thinking[emoji845][emoji40]
[emoji33]


----------



## Prufrock613

baghagg said:


> A literal sh*t storm/sh*t show - wtf were they thinking[emoji845][emoji40]
> [emoji33]


I don’t think I’ve ever seen “ladies” act in this manner...this isn’t Jersey Shore!
I would’ve at least tried to clean- & Lu was laughing about it.  I wonder if Lu’s book “Class with the Countess” covers this situation?


----------



## beekmanhill

Longchamp said:


> Update.  On Andy's radio show he endorses that Carole chose to leave.
> Lots of nasty comments towards B on her twitter.



Of course, Bethenny has to get the last word and WIN.


----------



## Rouge H

Did anyone catch the price tag still attached to the coverup Sonja was wearing when she got off the boat to the island?
Is she another wear it and return it


----------



## baghagg

Rouge H said:


> Did anyone catch the price tag still attached to the coverup Sonja was wearing when she got off the boat to the island?
> Is she another wear it and return it


Yes I did catch that!  I just wonder if she does/ says things for a laugh,  though...


----------



## StylishMD

baghagg said:


> Yes I did catch that!  I just wonder if she does/ says things for a laugh,  though...


No, I think she can't really afford to buy things so she returns them after they are worn


----------



## CeeJay

I predict that Dorinda won't stay around with Carole being gone.  Of all the folks, she's the one who is the most truthful with Bethanny ..


----------



## TC1

Rouge H said:


> Did anyone catch the price tag still attached to the coverup Sonja was wearing when she got off the boat to the island?
> Is she another wear it and return it


She openly said that she leaves tags on everything so that when she takes them to the consignment store she gets a better price (when referring to the tag on her bathing suit) But I'm sure she returns them.


----------



## TC1

The end scene where Sonya points out Ramona's crap smear on the glass floor (in the hallway) and then Lu admits to crapping the bed as 'the ultimate parting gift".WOW, classy.


----------



## rockhollow

Well all that buildup for this boat ride from hell was such a farce, typically of these shows. 
Yes, the waves were large and really rocked the boat, and the filming had to stop, but I don't believe for a moment that there was any real danger - which was confirmed by Tinsley.
Sonja and Ramona just looked like idiots with all that crying and moaning.

I think Carole cleared up the whole breakdown of the relationship with Bethanny - she just grew tired of being at Bethanny's 'on demand' friendship. It's why all of Bethanny's relationships are at her command or not there. As long as Carole was at Bethanny's beck and call, everything was ok, as soon as Carole took some control, that was the end!
First Bethanny tried to bully to get her way, and when that doesn't work, out come the waterworks - master manipulator.....
I was always a bit surprised by their relationship - I used to really like Carole and then not as she formed a relationship with Bethanny. I guess maybe Carole just got caught up, Bethanny pouring all this attention and flattery on her, taking her on exotic trips, involving her in her busy, social, fast paced life - I thinks such a change from Carole's regular life - it must have been intoxicating. But obviously, not really Carole and she finally came to her senses and wanted out.
But Bethanny just isn't use to anyone saying no, and just can't deal with it.
Makes you want to have more sympathy for the ex - he grew tried of the control, and look what him saying no is costing him.


----------



## DiorT

rockhollow said:


> Well all that buildup for this boat ride from hell was such a farce, typically of these shows.
> Yes, the waves were large and really rocked the boat, and the filming had to stop, but I don't believe for a moment that there was any real danger - which was confirmed by Tinsley.
> Sonja and Ramona just looked like idiots with all that crying and moaning.
> 
> I think Carole cleared up the whole breakdown of the relationship with Bethanny - she just grew tired of being at Bethanny's 'on demand' friendship. It's why all of Bethanny's relationships are at her command or not there. As long as Carole was at Bethanny's beck and call, everything was ok, as soon as Carole took some control, that was the end!
> First Bethanny tried to bully to get her way, and when that doesn't work, out come the waterworks - master manipulator.....
> I was always a bit surprised by their relationship - I used to really like Carole and then not as she formed a relationship with Bethanny. I guess maybe Carole just got caught up, Bethanny pouring all this attention and flattery on her, taking her on exotic trips, involving her in her busy, social, fast paced life - I thinks such a change from Carole's regular life - it must have been intoxicating. But obviously, not really Carole and she finally came to her senses and wanted out.
> But Bethanny just isn't use to anyone saying no, and just can't deal with it.
> Makes you want to have more sympathy for the ex - he grew tried of the control, and look what him saying no is costing him.




Yes.  I find B to be exhausting and i think that is what Carole was alluding to as well.  Carole kept saying the friendship changed and she still cares about her, but B has this all or nothing mentality.  That doesn't seem good enough for her and now she is getting nasty.


----------



## RueMonge

rockhollow said:


> Well all that buildup for this boat ride from hell was such a farce, typically of these shows.
> Yes, the waves were large and really rocked the boat, and the filming had to stop, but I don't believe for a moment that there was any real danger - which was confirmed by Tinsley.
> Sonja and Ramona just looked like idiots with all that crying and moaning.
> 
> I think Carole cleared up the whole breakdown of the relationship with Bethanny - she just grew tired of being at Bethanny's 'on demand' friendship. It's why all of Bethanny's relationships are at her command or not there. As long as Carole was at Bethanny's beck and call, everything was ok, as soon as Carole took some control, that was the end!
> First Bethanny tried to bully to get her way, and when that doesn't work, out come the waterworks - master manipulator.....
> I was always a bit surprised by their relationship - I used to really like Carole and then not as she formed a relationship with Bethanny. I guess maybe Carole just got caught up, Bethanny pouring all this attention and flattery on her, taking her on exotic trips, involving her in her busy, social, fast paced life - I thinks such a change from Carole's regular life - it must have been intoxicating. But obviously, not really Carole and she finally came to her senses and wanted out.
> But Bethanny just isn't use to anyone saying no, and just can't deal with it.
> Makes you want to have more sympathy for the ex - he grew tried of the control, and look what him saying no is costing him.



Yes to all of this. And I'm glad Tinsley told the truth about the boat ride. Sheesh.


----------



## Ceeyahd

StylishMD said:


> No, I think she can't really afford to buy things so she returns them after they are worn



So disgusting, ugh... Even more so because it's a bathing suit.


----------



## SouthTampa

Does anyone know the name of the designer of the robe gifted by Tinsley to Sonja?


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Bethenny can go on and on about her shopping, but when someone else starts talking about shopping, she's over it.
Bethenny needs ALL the attention on her.  If it's not, she wants no parts of it.  I still can't get over her continually talking about how hysterical she was crying.  Bish!  let it go!  barely shedding tears, nowhere close to hysterical.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> So Bethenny can go on and on about her shopping, but when someone else starts talking about shopping, she's over it.
> Bethenny needs ALL the attention on her.  If it's not, she wants no parts of it.  I still can't get over her continually talking about how hysterical she was crying.  Bish!  let it go!  barely shedding tears, nowhere close to hysterical.


Right?. If someone asked you about your scarf and you started speaking about it and the person next to you started muttering "shoot me" and "i don't want to talk about this" I wouldn't want to make an effort to be her friend either.


----------



## kemilia

TC1 said:


> The end scene where Sonya points out Ramona's crap smear on the glass floor (in the hallway) and then Lu admits to crapping the bed as 'the ultimate parting gift".WOW, classy.


This episode was really bad--how many more times do we have to see Sonja's bare butt & boobs, the "smear" on the floor (GAG!), absolute-mess Dorinda--too much going on to mention here. Sheesh--really, Lu--pooping the bed and laughing about it? 

I was watching the faces of the staff and felt badly for them.


----------



## Rouge H

TC1 said:


> The end scene where Sonya points out Ramona's crap smear on the glass floor (in the hallway) and then Lu admits to crapping the bed as 'the ultimate parting gift".WOW, classy.



I thought it was beyond disgusting in the closing scene where the housekeeper was washing the mattress. They should be ashamed of themselves. Also, when Luanne went to the bathroom right behind when they were all sitting down eating and walks out leaving the bathroom door open.


----------



## kemilia

Rouge H said:


> I thought it was beyond disgusting in the closing scene where the housekeeper was washing the mattress. They should be ashamed of themselves. Also, when Luanne went to the bathroom right behind when they were all sitting down eating and walks out leaving the bathroom door open.


Lu was right--money can't buy you class--and she is the poster child for a woman with NO CLASS.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm amazed Carole was Bethenny's friend for several years. I don't know how anyone stands her for too long. My BFF and I have been besties for 46 yrs now. Highs, lows, sickness and health. We have seen it all and few if any tears have been shed. 

How she finds men to date is beyond me. She is exhausting to watch let alone spend any amount of time with.


----------



## Tropigal3

chowlover2 said:


> I'm amazed Carole was Bethenny's friend for several years. I don't know how anyone stands her for too long. *My BFF and I have been besties for 46 yrs now. *Highs, lows, sickness and health. We have seen it all and few if any tears have been shed.
> 
> How she finds men to date is beyond me. She is exhausting to watch let alone spend any amount of time with.



Wow that's a long time!  You beat me by 6 years and we've cried on each others shoulders many times and celebrated wonderful occasions as well!  

I was thinking that B & C were mostly TV bestie's.  So sad that B has got all the money but can't seem to hold on to friends or lovers.  She's been in therapy for so dang long and still has so many issues.


----------



## Prufrock613

Bethenny Frankel in preschool: 

What is this?
What’s going on here? 
This is a nap.  No!  This isn’t a nap...I’m going to make it special & sell it!  
It will be the Skinny Girl Nap.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Right?. If someone asked you about your scarf and you started speaking about it and the person next to you started muttering "shoot me" and "i don't want to talk about this" I wouldn't want to make an effort to be her friend either.


She acts like she's above talking about such unimportant matters. I love that the others pointed out how she loves to shop.


----------



## simone72

The ending was awful how low can you go? Leaving a hotel room in that condition and on tv! 
Embarrassed and disgusted yuck


----------



## SandyC1981

TC1 said:


> The end scene where Sonya points out Ramona's crap smear on the glass floor (in the hallway) and then Lu admits to crapping the bed as 'the ultimate parting gift".WOW, classy.


I was in shock.....so nasty!!!! Clean up after yourselves for pete's sake....


----------



## chowlover2

Tropigal3 said:


> Wow that's a long time!  You beat me by 6 years and we've cried on each others shoulders many times and celebrated wonderful occasions as well!
> 
> I was thinking that B & C were mostly TV bestie's.  So sad that B has got all the money but can't seem to hold on to friends or lovers.  She's been in therapy for so dang long and still has so many issues.





Tropigal3 said:


> Wow that's a long time!  You beat me by 6 years and we've cried on each others shoulders many times and celebrated wonderful occasions as well!
> 
> I was thinking that B & C were mostly TV bestie's.  So sad that B has got all the money but can't seem to hold on to friends or lovers.  She's been in therapy for so dang long and still has so many issues.


We are both lucky women. Very few friendships stand the test of time!


----------



## rockhollow

Bethany just shows us that it doesn't matter how rich you are, it doesn't mean you're happy. That lady should be on cloud 9, she can do anything.
Even her charitable work seems tainted by her unhappiness - yes, she did some fabulous work in Puerto Rico, but the thing I remember is her handing out those cheques, and felt like it was all about her, not the poor people she was helping - even that pre-trip dinner we saw, it seems to be all about what a great gal she was, not so much what she was doing.

It's good that Carole is leaving the show, I hope she's fully come to her senses and know that being around Bethany is toxic.

I do worry about Sonja trying to hook herself to Bethany, nothing good can happen from that.
She'll get crushed like a bug once Bethany tires of her.


----------



## kemilia

I saw Dorinda on WWHL last night (might have been a couple of days old) and she is adamant that she does not have a drinking problem. Okay ...


----------



## SandyC1981

^Clearly she does...


----------



## rockhollow

kemilia said:


> I saw Dorinda on WWHL last night (might have been a couple of days old) and she is adamant that she does not have a drinking problem. Okay ...



Up until this season, even though we saw Dorinda quite drunk on many occasions, I didn't think it was a problem - we know that Bravo always provides and encourages the ladies to drink - but this season seems to be showing that maybe she does have a problem. It seems like every time we see her drunk, the jeckle/hyde comes out.
As much as I could see Luann trying to lord her sobriety over Dorinda at the dinner in Columbia, the venom in the attack from Dorinda was frightening.  And that she was still ready for a fight the next morning was concerning.
I really like Dorinda, I hope she can get control of herself.


----------



## slyyls

rockhollow said:


> Bethany just shows us that it doesn't matter how rich you are, it doesn't mean you're happy. That lady should be on cloud 9, she can do anything.
> Even her charitable work seems tainted by her unhappiness - yes, she did some fabulous work in Puerto Rico, but the thing I remember is her handing out those cheques, and felt like it was all about her, not the poor people she was helping - even that pre-trip dinner we saw, it seems to be all about what a great gal she was, not so much what she was doing.
> 
> It's good that Carole is leaving the show, I hope she's fully come to her senses and know that being around Bethany is toxic.
> 
> I do worry about Sonja trying to hook herself to Bethany, nothing good can happen from that.
> She'll get crushed like a bug once Bethany tires of her.



Thank you for this insight.  It nagged at me that every time she gave a cash card she would state the amount.
It felt wrong to me, that one would announce the amount, and it made me feel embarrassed for the recipients.  I felt they had to react and respond XXX$ amount worth to Bethenny.
I feel charity should not be boastful.


----------



## Ceeyahd

slyyls said:


> Thank you for this insight.  It nagged at me that every time she gave a cash card she would state the amount.
> It felt wrong to me, that one would announce the amount, and it made me feel embarrassed for the recipients.  I felt they had to react and respond XXX$ amount worth to Bethenny.
> I feel charity should not be boastful.



She is demeaning in her manner. She was underscoring how forgotten the situation is. Making people hug her, her words weren't appropriate.


----------



## Tropigal3

On another note...I didn't realize they made children swimsuits for adults.  That swimsuit Tinsley had on looked similar to the one my 6 year old niece has.  Seriously.


----------



## bisbee

Dorinda has had a drinking problem for a long time, in my opinion.  Most of the others get sloppy or loud when they drink...even Luann (except on this last occasion in Florida that led to her arrest).  But Dorinda always becomes belligerent and nasty when she drinks to excess.  That is one of the best indications of a serious problem...I have experienced it with a friend in the past.


----------



## beekmanhill

Heather chimes in:
*Heather Thomson*‏Verified account @iamHeatherT 19h19 hours ago
Replying to @xoxoliviajewell @Bethenny
I left the show. I was not fired Frankel had zip zero to do with my decision. She is certainly not the only housewife who left the franchise nor am I.


----------



## sgj99

Bethanny only does things that benefit Bethanny.  The work she's done in Puerto Rico is wonderful but it was always about "hey, look at me, I'm doing fabulous charity work."


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> Bethanny only does things that benefit Bethanny.  The work she's done in Puerto Rico is wonderful but it was always about "hey, look at me, I'm doing fabulous charity work."


Yes, not to mention how she was working with a team. Everything prior to the show was me, me, me. Then we actually see there is a whole team there that she joined. I am so over Bethenny. I feel so bad for Bryn having her as a Mother.


----------



## Longchamp

I'm done watching RHONY;  B has me exhausted keeping up with her shade and self adoration.
Shout out to Heather for her post and leaving the series.
Yada Yada that B had a rough childhood and that accounts for her behaviors.  At some time in your life, you need to move on from your demons as most adults. x.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Bethenny brings nothing but toxic energy. One doesn't usually like every HW on these shows, but she is either loved or hated. I don't see her value, she's as distracting as a bad case of diarrhea, ironic that she couldn't go number two while everyone else (except Tinsley) was crapping everywhere. Her behavior was a mess, harassing and embarrassing (for her).


----------



## Swanky

I can’t read the last couple pages because I’m not caught up on show, sorry if this was posted. 
Leah Blavk was on Jeff Lewis’ talk show on Andy’s XM channel and it was said Carole was fired. Leah is friends with her and Jeff saw the text or she told him, she then tried to kinda take it back because it was big news.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Swanky said:


> I can’t read the last couple pages because I’m not caught up on show, sorry if this was posted.
> Leah Blavk was on Jeff Lewis’ talk show on Andy’s XM channel and it was said Carole was fired. Leah is friends with her and Jeff saw the text or she told him, she then tried to kinda take it back because it was big news.



I really enjoyed Carole, as she isn't the typical HW. However, her storylines were nonexistent, or rather we're reactions to to other's storylines. IMO. This current season is most dramatic in interacting between her and B... which is a yawn, I can't stand B. Carole sharing her life history early on was going well, but that has been done. Adam is over, and was attached to Luann. Carole is too calm in her arguments for the show, never losing her temper or getting remotely emotional. I wonder if B had a hand/say if Carole was dismissed, not quitting by her choice.


----------



## rockhollow

If Carole was fired, I can see Bethanny’s toxic little fingers all over that. But I think Carole should consider herself lucky, being on the show now does nothing for her.
She’s changed being on the show and not for the better. I think she’s a good writer and need to go back to that - there’s nothing good left for her to be on this show.
Sadly, I think Bethany has a firm control on the show, and probably gets her way in most things. I’m sure we’ll have to continue to see Bethany try to convince us what a wonderful charitable person she is, just constantly misunderstood.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> If Carole was fired, I can see Bethanny’s toxic little fingers all over that. But I think Carole should consider herself lucky, being on the show now does nothing for her.
> She’s changed being on the show and not for the better. I think she’s a good writer and need to go back to that - there’s nothing good left for her to be on this show.
> Sadly, I think Bethany has a firm control on the show, and probably gets her way in most things. I’m sure we’ll have to continue to see Bethany try to convince us what a wonderful charitable person she is, just constantly misunderstood.



I really wonder love Bethenny vs nonlove B consensus is. I don't like her, other seasons I was neutral, except her treatment of Sonja, who seems to be clueless to being used this season. I probably will not be a HWNY fan if B is the headlining HW.


----------



## RueMonge

Longchamp said:


> I'm done watching RHONY;  B has me exhausted keeping up with her shade and self adoration.
> Shout out to Heather for her post and leaving the series.
> Yada Yada that B had a rough childhood and that accounts for her behaviors.  At some time in your life, you need to move on from your demons as most adults. x.



I think I can leave this show behind now too. New York deserves better than these classless drunks.


----------



## GoGlam

I kind of believe Bethany that no one has really left on their own.  I think they’re kind of forced to “leave.”  Ultimately Heather and Carole might have made the final decision, but it was probably because their contracts sucked, production wasn’t treating them well, etc... all things they do to have someone leave, supposedly, on their own.

I saw on another outlet that Kelly said she also left on her own, then said that her and Bravo came to an agreement.  This, in my opinion, is not leaving on your own.


----------



## rockhollow

GoGlam said:


> I kind of believe Bethany that no one has really left on their own.  I think they’re kind of forced to “leave.”  Ultimately Heather and Carole might have made the final decision, but it was probably because their contracts sucked, production wasn’t treating them well, etc... all things they do to have someone leave, supposedly, on their own.
> 
> I saw on another outlet that Kelly said she also left on her own, then said that her and Bravo came to an agreement.  This, in my opinion, is not leaving on your own.



I agree, I really think that Bethany pushed Carole out, she just can't deal with people that disagree with her, and if Carole wasn't drinking the koolaid anymore, I'm sure Beth would not want her around. Carole was way to articulate and logically sounding for Beth the chance having her around. People like Sonja can disagree with her, but she knows she can twist her around or fall back on people just thinking Sonja is crazy - she's not a worry.

And agree with the other ladies that leave - Bravo might be silent and allow them to feel like they left on their own, but I bet Bravo had already decided to make them leave.
I do wonder though if when when Beth left the first time if that was her decision?


----------



## GoGlam

rockhollow said:


> I agree, I really think that Bethany pushed Carole out, she just can't deal with people that disagree with her, and if Carole wasn't drinking the koolaid anymore, I'm sure Beth would not want her around. Carole was way to articulate and logically sounding for Beth the chance having her around. People like Sonja can disagree with her, but she knows she can twist her around or fall back on people just thinking Sonja is crazy - she's not a worry.
> 
> And agree with the other ladies that leave - Bravo might be silent and allow them to feel like they left on their own, but I bet Bravo had already decided to make them leave.
> I do wonder though if when when Beth left the first time if that was her decision?



I don’t know if she left on her own the first time either. I think she was kind of pushed to leave because of Jill problems. And then Jill wasn’t asked back, so eventually when all of Bethanny’s other options crumbled around her, she came back.  But based on all of the spin off shows she had on Bravo, I have a feeling she is kind of the one that really decided to leave or maybe she called it a hiatus.


----------



## tweegy

#Dead


----------



## Ceeyahd

[/QUOTE]

Okay.. if B came up with this. She's funny, I'll give her that. I wonder if she owes anyone $$ for using that footage.


----------



## Longchamp

Swanky said:


> I can’t read the last couple pages because I’m not caught up on show, sorry if this was posted.
> Leah Blavk was on Jeff Lewis’ talk show on Andy’s XM channel and it was said Carole was fired. Leah is friends with her and Jeff saw the text or she told him, she then tried to kinda take it back because it was big news.


I heard the show.  B is saying that Carole was fired. Andy said on his show couple days earlier that she wasnt. 
But Jeff has said on his radio show that Andy and Bravo get angry for his criticism and mocking of current housewives and spilling behind the scenes info.  

Didn't Heather Dubrow leave OC voluntarily? Or was B just referencing the NYC group in regards to cast members leaving voluntarily? I don't think Nene was fired either when she took a hiatus.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I think I’m the only one that likes B she is hilarious and insanely quick witted


----------



## beekmanhill

Ceeyahd said:


>




Okay.. if B came up with this. She's funny, I'll give her that. I wonder if she owes anyone $$ for using that footage.[/QUOTE]

One of the RH producers or cinema guys made the clip.


----------



## Longchamp

B is quick witted.  Not sure that forgives all her other toxic behaviors and personality.


----------



## rockhollow

Longchamp said:


> B is quick witted.  Not sure that forgives all her other toxic behaviors and personality.


 
yes, Beth is can be the queen of one liners, but so many hit way below the belt. 
And I'm sure someone else actually made the clip, and let Beth bring it out. 
Remember how incredibly busy she is, she is scheduled for every waking moment of her time, she wouldn't have time to create this - yeah, poor Beth!
The real Beth is just not a nice person.


----------



## Tropigal3

Mrs.Z said:


> I think I’m the only one that likes B she is hilarious and insanely quick witted



In general I actually like B, but there's obviously an uglier side of her that really saddens me.  Some people just cannot over their messy childhoods and there are some who remain unaffected (I know one).  I kind of feel sad for her.

On the other hand, I also used to really like Sonya but she's become such an embarrassing character.  She really plays to the camera.  Everything she does is exaggerated and over the top with talking about sexually suggestive things and flashing every part of her body, ugh.


----------



## bisbee

I still like Bethenny...but not always.  She IS very charitable...it doesn’t bother me that she took pains to mention the amount of the cash cards...she is still giving them out.  Is she doing it for the camera?  Of course!  And, I never understood exactly what terrible thing(s) B. did to Carole to cause Carole to respond with such hatred.  Does anyone know?


----------



## Tropigal3

bisbee said:


> I still like Bethenny...but not always.  She IS very charitable...it doesn’t bother me that she took pains to mention the amount of the cash cards...she is still giving them out.  Is she doing it for the camera?  Of course!  And, I never understood exactly what terrible thing(s) B. did to Carole to cause Carole to respond with such hatred.  Does anyone know?



I think it's a misunderstanding on Bethanny's part.  She felt Carole was ignoring her and giving more attention to Tinsley which made B feel like she was in a way, losing Carole as a close friend.  Then when Carole ran the marathon, Bethanny's wasn't around to support her.  I think that all these smaller issues were exaggerated in Bethanny's mind and by her constantly telling Carole that she was hurt, felt bad, sorry, etc., was exhausting for Carole since she's not an emotional person to begin with.  Bethanny was getting too needy and Carole couldn't handle all the drama and emotional outburst from Bethanny.  

Of course that's just my opinion.


----------



## baghagg

^^^ also,  that whole business with Adam asking to be paid for his time vs. being charitable (he probably couldn't afford to be),  and B spreading that news..^^ 

***I'm not a believer in this alleged fight;  I feel it's either for ratings and/or a way to keep Carole gainfully employed by Bravo (which would make B more charitable than imagined (taking most of the criticism in this "fight") - Sonja in particular was so transparent in Columbia, interjecting "sore subjects" throughout the hour -
it just all seems so contrived..


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Bethany has emotional trauma that prevents her from knowing how to have friends.  She is afraid of giving too much of herself because she cannot stand the thought of getting hurt and feeling that pain.  So she ‘gives’ monetarily to everyone expecting that to be enough.  The irony is her indignant behavior chases people away when they aren’t grateful enough and she ends up insuring being hurt.  Self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## bisbee

I do understand more now.  Bethenny does bring much of this upon herself...true.  But...Carole is a cold fish.  I always liked her...but came to realize that she too is extremely impressed with herself, especially after the marathon.  I think she expected too many congratulations for that accomplishment.  It was quite impressive, true, but she didn’t cure cancer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Luann is Bethenny’s new lapdog ...  that didn’t take long


----------



## sgj99

LuAnn was so ugly in her interviews about Ramona's renovated home.  I thought the home was plain and how no real "wow" factor but I wouldn't be so nasty about it knowing that it would get back to Ramona.

What happened to Ramona's skin care line from many years ago, TruRenew or something like that.  if it failed than I can't believe she found backers for another skin care line.
And I was stunned at Sonja bringing her shoes into Ramona's event.  that was so low-class and thoughtless of her.


----------



## VickyB

rockhollow said:


> Up until this season, even though we saw Dorinda quite drunk on many occasions, I didn't think it was a problem - we know that Bravo always provides and encourages the ladies to drink - but this season seems to be showing that maybe she does have a problem. It seems like every time we see her drunk, the jeckle/hyde comes out.
> As much as I could see Luann trying to lord her sobriety over Dorinda at the dinner in Columbia, the venom in the attack from Dorinda was frightening.  And that she was still ready for a fight the next morning was concerning.
> I really like Dorinda, I hope she can get control of herself.



Dorinda has turned into a monster both while sober and drunk. She's just become downright vicious.  Her behavior at one time or another to Sonja and Luann and even Bethenny has been reprehensible. She kinda seems unhinged.


----------



## VickyB

Mrs.Z said:


> I think I’m the only one that likes B she is hilarious and insanely quick witted



She can be very funny . That dinner party of Ramona's in the Hamptons, where B was commenting on all the ridiculous outfits they were all wearing was hysterical! When she said "WTF is Ramona wearing, WTF is C wearing, WTF is Dorinda wearing, WTF am I wearing??" totally had me crying.


----------



## VickyB

DC-Cutie said:


> Luann is Bethenny’s new lapdog ...  that didn’t take long


Oooo! How so? Tonight's epi has aired yet.


----------



## Bagisa

Luann’s commentary on Ramona’s decor choices was spot on. There was no cohesive look, other than blandness. No character. No warmth. It was pieced together by a novice and it showed. Big time.


----------



## Florasun

VickyB said:


> Oooo! How so? Tonight's epi has aired yet.


Ooo go watch it girl. I love your hilarious comments!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

All that poop talk at the beginning of that episode made me a little green. 

Bethany definitely has emotional trauma in her life.Yet, I still find her intriguing. And in some cases, I think it takes very strong personalities to be highly successful in business/entrepreneurship. They_ highly _believe in themselves to make it work.

I don't think she has every denied being dysfunctional or too much. She knows it. That quote cracked me up so hard when she said:
"I could lick a toilet bowl in a Colombian prison and I would not get diarrhea"
"So, I'm not getting sick in that way. Mentally ill? Check!"


----------



## beekmanhill

I actually enjoyed last night's episode without any face to face B and C jibes, except for the TH's.  I thought Ramona's decor was terrible, so uninviting.   What magnificent windows that house has.  Wonder if it was rented.  I like Dorinda was more impressed with Bethenny's amenities than her decor.  It is just too sterile for me.    Wonder what street she moved to, does anyone know?  
So it will be drunk Dorinda again next week, not a good way to end the season.
Adam and Carole looked awkward.
I have no objection to Ramona slapping her name on some serum to get some $$$$.   Everyone else does it.  I'd rather put my money on a known, researched brand name but so be it.
I am one of the few who loves Sonja's home.  I just wish she'd clean and declutter.  
I guess Carole got a bit of change for someone's optioning her book, so that will carry her for a while.  
Not sure I'd like seeing Heather back.  Her life is extremely interesting.  She is very athletic, has climbed Kilimanjaro and a Himalayan mountain in the last two years.  But the show would reduce her to a shrew, yelling Holla all the time.  
Tinsley is a non factor for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bagisa said:


> Luann’s commentary on Ramona’s decor choices was spot on. There was no cohesive look, other than blandness. No character. No warmth. It was pieced together by a novice and it showed. Big time.


While I did agree it had no warmth, I thought Luann was Ramona's "friend"?


----------



## DC-Cutie

VickyB said:


> Oooo! How so? Tonight's epi has aired yet.


Bethenny and Luanna meet up and Luann makes a comment about how her and Bethenny have been friends for years, but now she can finally be friends again since Carol is out of the picture.  She said it as if she was standing in line waiting for her chance to board the Bethenny train.


----------



## bisbee

I usually refrain from commenting on their looks, but since Carole is on my last nerve, I will.  

She is looking quite haggard lately...not in the interviews, since I think those are shot with filters, but at the party...she looked awful.  Her makeup is too heavy...it makes her look older.  Actually, it seems that she is now looking her age...especially in the shots with Adam.

Ok...
I’m done!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Lu was especially *****y last night. Not a good look. Bring back the "be cool" Luann.   
Why is Sonja incapable of picking up dog poop?
I thought it very ironic that Bethenny was going on about how so involved she is her skinny jeans design business and then when they go to jean manufacturer, she doesn't have a clue. Even Sonja knew more! Who would have thought that!  Its clear that all Bethenny does is slap her name on to products while the real work is done by business partners. Fine.  But don't brag about how involved you are.
Incredibly rude for Sonja to show up at Ramona's skin care launch party with shoes.  I thought Ramona was incredibly gracious giving Sonja her 10 minutes.  I really thought Ramona would fly off the handle.  
It was also rude for Bethenny not  to rsvp or show up. How does Bethenny get away with this? (Or is it all producer driven to create drama?).  Ramona can be incredible dense and un-self aware of herself, but she is spot on when it comes to Bethenny. 
Bethenny doesn't support other women as she claims, she continually tears them down.
Really enjoyed seeing Heather back.  But as someone else has said here, her life is probably better not being on the show.
With Carole leaving, I wonder if she will be replaced and if it will be some new "friend" for Bethenny. How long can Sonja last? When I see them together I always think of cat toying with a mouse just before it goes for the kill.
I also like Dorinda, but she needs to get her drinking under control.  Its veering  into Kim Richards territory. Don't want a rerun of that show again.


----------



## sgj99

Bagisa said:


> Luann’s commentary on Ramona’s decor choices was spot on. There was no cohesive look, other than blandness. No character. No warmth. It was pieced together by a novice and it showed. Big time.



I didn't like Ramona's decor either but I thought LuAnn was pretty nasty about it about her opinion.   I'd be more tactful in my interviews knowing my "friend" was going to hear it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when I look back on Bethenny's friendships, I think her one with Kyle Richards has lasted because they aren't in each others space often.  With her Housewives 'friends' there is too much fabricated drama and they are too close for comfort


----------



## Tivo

bisbee said:


> I usually refrain from commenting on their looks, but since Carole is on my last nerve, I will.
> 
> She is looking quite haggard lately...not in the interviews, since I think those are shot with filters, but at the party...she looked awful.  Her makeup is too heavy...it makes her look older.  Actually, it seems that she is now looking her age...especially in the shots with Adam.
> 
> Ok...
> I’m done!


I have always felt Carole looks her age.


----------



## rockhollow

Well it was nice to see an episode without major fighting, but there sure were lots of jabs behind the scenes. I know these women claim to be friends, but it's sometimes hard to see.

Was and wasn't surprised to see Luann crawling up Beth's backside. I guess now that they have a common problem - Carole - it's all go with them. 
Then Luann was sure being a mean girl with her comments about Ramona's house, I guess her and Beth can share that together.
And poor little kooky Sonja better just watch out - Beth might be desperate enough right now to need her as a friend, but that spot could be short lived.
I've given up feeling sorry for Sonja, but felt a few little twinges when we saw them (Beth and Sonja) together at the jean factory. I sure haven't forgotten the despicable way Beth treated Sonja that day in her office - Sonja might have forgotten, but not me - I wouldn't trust Beth with anything.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bethenny says some of the HW's are living beyond their means.   Gee, she'll be even more popular next year.

https://people.com/tv/bethenny-frankel-real-housewives-cant-afford-lives/


----------



## RueMonge

I liked this episode too. Less in your face drama and lots of that beautiful city. I rewound a couple times to look at the gorgeous river shots. I am curious how long they were home and still sick from the trip. Some pretty scary sick. 

That was awkward with Carole and Adam at first, especially when Adam asked to meet up for coffee and catch up. Remember how Carole said they used to have coffee and nooky in the mornings after Adam moved out, but she got herself together at the party and hip bumped him and says she drinks tea now, not coffee. That seemed like a real (as opposed to scripted) exchange. 

I still like Dorinda...she's complicated though. Aside from the drinking even. She was gracious about Ramona and Bethenny's new places. Score two. I'm stunned that she's been dating John the same amount of time she was married to Richard. Time to move on. I really think John is just a connection to Richard, since they knew each other. John is not right for her. 

Oh Tinsley. Her reaction to Carole's comment how Tinsley's go to in a crisis is to calm things down shows that Carole hit a truth. I hope Tinsley is talking to a professional.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Bethenny says some of the HW's are living beyond their means.   Gee, she'll be even more popular next year.
> 
> https://people.com/tv/bethenny-frankel-real-housewives-cant-afford-lives/


From the article:
_
“They can’t afford the lives they’re living,” Frankel, 47, tells Money for the magazine’s September issue. “And if the music stops, they’re going to get in some trouble.”_

Can't help if this a veiled threat that if you don't get along with Bethenny, she will get you fired....

_"Frankel ensured that she would not find herself in that trouble when she signed her first contract to appear on The Real Housewives of New York City. Money reports that Frankel, who was paid $7,250 for her first season, would not agree to give Bravo profits from endeavors that she used Real Housewives to publicize._

_“Everybody else just had to try to play catch-up after they saw what I did,” Frankel says."
_
Don't know if this true, but once again her ego is on display - "I did it first and am better than anyone else!"


----------



## CanuckBagLover

http://www.realitytea.com/2018/08/09/bethenny-frankel-slams-ramona-singers-skincare-line/


----------



## Prufrock613

Sonja, Sonja, Sonja...are you trying to get a gig with Depends (like Rinna)?  When children soil themselves in diapers, it still smells. 

So you’re going on the jitney to the Hamptons.  If you relieve yourself - what do you do?  Sit in your excrement or change yourself?

If I were Sonja’s daughter I’d change my number and go into hiding.


----------



## rockhollow

Very typical Bethanny - no one else is allowed to do any business.
I think a skin care line is perfect for Ramona, she really does have nice skin for her age.
God forbid Beth support someone else and not keep shoving the skinny girl products at us.

I hope Sonja reconsiders and looks at rentals of her place for less money. She'll be sorry if she holds out for the top dollar and ends up with nothing.
She is crazy, but does make me laugh - her trying to explain that she just doesn't have the time or the staff to clean up the dog poop - for goodness sake, if she just did it as soon as it happens there would be no built up - but that's not our Sonja - she could have done it in the time it took to explain it - she should have put it in her Bravo contract that she need it poop-scooped during filming.


----------



## Longchamp

Prufrock613 said:


> Sonja, Sonja, Sonja...are you trying to get a gig with Depends (like Rinna)?  When children soil themselves in diapers, it still smells.
> 
> So you’re going on the jitney to the Hamptons.  If you relieve yourself - what do you do?  Sit in your excrement or change yourself?
> 
> If I were Sonja’s daughter I’d change my number and go into hiding.



 Sonja is such an odd character. Juxtaposition between prim / old school and vixen.
That being said, of all the ladies, I think she'd be great fun to go out for drinks.

She was on WWHL last night in one of her dresses. She looks good. 
Her new male young intern was the bartender.


----------



## Longchamp

CanuckBagLover said:


> http://www.realitytea.com/2018/08/09/bethenny-frankel-slams-ramona-singers-skincare-line/



Why why does she always have to be so mean?  Humility and elegance is not in Bs repertoire. She exudes new money obnoxiousness. Do we think her personality does a 180 with parenting? I hope so.


----------



## chowlover2

I liked the first apartment she shared with Jason, second one was ok. This one is cold and tacky with those black columns. Don't like the artwork, furniture or anything now that I think about it.


----------



## Heart Star

I really don't understand why the other women continue to give Dorinda a pass on her appalling behavior.
She needs help.


----------



## Bagisa

DC-Cutie said:


> While I did agree it had no warmth, I thought Luann was Ramona's "friend"?



I think Ramona burned her last bridge by asking for an invite to Tom’s NYE party.


----------



## beekmanhill

[


Longchamp said:


> Why why does she always have to be so mean?  Humility and elegance is not in Bs repertoire. She exudes new money obnoxiousness. Do we think her personality does a 180 with parenting? I hope so.



From what I've observed on IG, her parenting is loving but smothering.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Overcompensating, trying not to be like her mother.  I guess



beekmanhill said:


> From what I've observed on IG, her parenting is loving but smothering.


----------



## bisbee

DC-Cutie said:


> Overcompensating, trying not to be like her mother.  I guess


But how do you smother an 8 year old?


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisbee said:


> But how do you smother an 8 year old?


The same way you smother an adult, everybody needs their space...


----------



## simone72

Bethannys ex Dennis just found dead of an overdose!!!!


----------



## simone72

Omg he was overdosing and asked his assistant to administer narcan but it was too late !! He lived in ***** Towers??


----------



## DC-Cutie

simone72 said:


> Omg he was overdosing and asked his assistant to administer narcan but it was too late !! He lived in ***** Towers??


Holy crap!!!


----------



## simone72

https://nyp.st/2KHsABK
Crazy stuff! Literally happened this morning I wonder how she’s going to take this


----------



## chowlover2

Carole got out just in time!


----------



## simone72

chowlover2 said:


> Carole got out just in time!


She probably knew so she left him


----------



## rockhollow

yes, maybe this was part of the reason they were not together.
Shocking news though
But's it hard to muster up much feeling for Beth.......


----------



## baghagg

http://m.tmz.com/2018/08/10/bethenny-frankel-boyfriend-dead-dies-overdose-od/


----------



## pursegrl12

Just saw this


----------



## bisbee

rockhollow said:


> yes, maybe this was part of the reason they were not together.
> Shocking news though
> But's it hard to muster up much feeling for Beth.......


I feel badly for Bethenny...this will certainly be hard on her even if she knew and broke up with him because of it.


----------



## bisbee

chowlover2 said:


> Carole got out just in time!


Got out of what?  Her friendship with B?


----------



## DC-Cutie

All this time I thought Narcan was only for drugs like heroine, not prescription drugs


----------



## Ceeyahd

Omgoodness. How sad and tragic for his family and friends.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> yes, maybe this was part of the reason they were not together.
> Shocking news though
> But's it hard to muster up much feeling for Beth.......



B will come off as the one most affected.


----------



## pursegrl12

Bravo cameras will be rolling in 3....2....1.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenny should start vetting people before she starts parading them around. 
Charity fraud in Puerto Rico 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Frankel-Ellen-live-hurricane-fundraiser.html


----------



## beekmanhill

If he had Narcan in the apartment, it would seem  he had a big problem.  He certainly looked healthy though.


----------



## Swanky

That's so sad.  Addiction is such a horrific disease if he was an addict.  Anyone who's loved an addict knows how terrible it is 
She did comment on him in recent episode saying how much she loves him despite him not being "the one" or something like that.

Lu was nasty. . .  thinking it is one thing, saying it and putting it out there isn't "classy".


----------



## tesi

Really sad for his family.  As I recall B got his adult daughter on the phone to confirm they hadn’t dated before her parents split. Poor girl.  
B will just use this for sympathy purposes. She lives for the woe is me.   It’s her excuse for everything.


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> LuAnn was so ugly in her interviews about Ramona's renovated home.  I thought the home was plain and how no real "wow" factor but I wouldn't be so nasty about it knowing that it would get back to Ramona.


I thought she renovated to sell.  Showcasing on her Bravo TV show like the actors do who have their homes featured in Architectural Digest and then put it up for sale 2 months later.

The place looked staged, so perfect for selling to someone with no ability to picture a home as their own with other people's belongings.



simone72 said:


> She probably knew so she left him


I think so too.  Didn't she say she loved him but that didn't mean they could make a go of it.


----------



## Tivo

This is just awful! I feel so badly for Bethenny. And this poor guy’s family. They’d all known each other since high school!


----------



## baghagg

DC-Cutie said:


> All this time I thought Narcan was only for drugs like heroine, not prescription drugs


 Works on all opioids.

ETA:  not saying it wasn't heroin,  but could have been pills...

Also wondering if he had a cardiac event in the midst..  he wouldn't be the first


----------



## bisbee

DC-Cutie said:


> All this time I thought Narcan was only for drugs like heroine, not prescription drugs


Not at all...it is used for any opioid overdose.


----------



## swags

That's sad, I would have liked to see more of a Dennis on the show, he seemed a bit awkward.

I think the housewives all dabble in some drugs.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

http://www.realitytea.com/2018/08/1...adding-glasses-bags-to-the-skinnygirl-empire/


----------



## Longchamp

If you are written an Rx for precription narcotics in my state, we must write you an Rx for Narcan also.
Doesn't matter your age or diagnosis.   Sounds like he was given Narcan on scene. Please don't forget his age group is the largest to die from narcotic OD.  Most likely his OD was Fentanyl with either Heroin or Percs. Doubt it was associated with heart disease.  RIP Dennis.

But sorry B, waiting for you to exploit his death.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> I liked the first apartment she shared with Jason, second one was ok. This one is cold and tacky with those black columns. Don't like the artwork, furniture or anything now that I think about it.



I don't understand why she keeps moving.  it would be stressful to keep doing all that renovating and moving.  I get the whole business part of it, flipping the apartments.  but you can do that without living in them and still make a lot of money if it's done wisely.


----------



## swags

CanuckBagLover said:


> http://www.realitytea.com/2018/08/1...adding-glasses-bags-to-the-skinnygirl-empire/


Oh good more product placement


----------



## Mrs.Z

Sad news....really horrible if this was the reason their relationship wasn’t working....living with an addict can be hell


----------



## Swanky

I couldn't live with one again,  I have, twice.  
They aren't married and she has a daughter and litigation with an ex, that's a lot of risk.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Swanky said:


> They aren't married and she has a daughter and litigation with an ex, that's a lot of risk.


Exactly.


----------



## chowlover2

Can anyone confirm that Avery is engaged? Has she even graduated from college?


----------



## mdcx

Swanky said:


> I couldn't live with one again,  I have, twice.
> They aren't married and she has a daughter and litigation with an ex, that's a lot of risk.


Exactly. Bethenny seems drawn to messy situations. It is very sad though.


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> Can anyone confirm that Avery is engaged? Has she even graduated from college?


Don't know about her engagement but she graduated from U of Virginia.  I think it was June, '17, but it might have been June '16.  Time flies.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> I don't understand why she keeps moving.  it would be stressful to keep doing all that renovating and moving.  I get the whole business part of it, flipping the apartments.  but you can do that without living in them and still make a lot of money if it's done wisely.


All the constant moving would be stressful on her daughter too (as if she doesn't have enough with her parents toxic relationship)



beekmanhill said:


> Don't know about her engagement but she graduated from U of Virginia.  I think it was June, '17, but it might have been June '16.  Time flies.


Avery always striked me as as such a sensible girl in spite of her mother.  Glad she graduated college!



swags said:


> Oh good more product placement


Does anyone know if any stores are actually selling her Skinnygirl Jeans that we've heard of the last 2 seasons?


----------



## Aimee3

[QUOTE="Pinkcaviar, post: 32490021, member: 
That quote cracked me up so hard when she said:
"I could lick a toilet bowl in a Colombian prison and I would not get diarrhea"
"So, I'm not getting sick in that way. Mentally ill? Check!"[/QUOTE]

I thought that was hysterical.  I can totally relate.  On a trip to Mexico one year my husband spent days/nights in the bathroom begging for a doctor and something stronger than Kaopectate while I was searching for Ex-Lax for myself!!!


----------



## Aimee3

CanuckBagLover said:


> Does anyone know if any stores are actually selling her Skinnygirl Jeans that we've heard of the last 2 seasons?



Her website said “launching sept 10 “ but no info on whether it’ll be in stores or just available online


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was reading an article about Dennis' funeral and side-eye'd when I read this - "*Shields' estranged wife Jill told DailyMail.com she was 'devastated' by his death"  followed by* "*Grief-stricken Bethenny Frankel broke down in tears at the burial of her on-again-off-again boyfriend Dennis Shields on Monday" 
*
the wife and on/off girlfriend grieving together... Lordt!  Maybe him still being married had a lot to do with Bethenny saying he may not be 'the one'


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> I was reading an article about Dennis' funeral and side-eye'd when I read this - "*Shields' estranged wife Jill told DailyMail.com she was 'devastated' by his death"  followed by* "*Grief-stricken Bethenny Frankel broke down in tears at the burial of her on-again-off-again boyfriend Dennis Shields on Monday"
> *
> the wife and on/off girlfriend grieving together... Lordt!  Maybe him still being married had a lot to do with Bethenny saying he may not be 'the one'


No doubt! Remember Carole saying that 2 weeks into dating Dennis she and B walked into Harry Winston to check out engagement rings.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ugh, the reunion looks brutal, not sure I can take B and Carole screaming in each’s other faces for hours.  Say what you want about B, but I literally cannot stand Carole.


----------



## simone72

I literally slept through most of the finale was able to catch end credits looks like they updated 
Lu Ann’s status and Carole leaving and interestingly enough Tinsley moved out of penthouse to a smaller apartment again


----------



## baghagg

simone72 said:


> interestingly enough Tinsley moved out of penthouse to a smaller apartment again



... if she ever actually even lived in the penthouse in the first place (insert skepticism here)[emoji6]


----------



## RueMonge

I guess Luann's show wasn't dreadful? I'm surprised. It looks like she was an MC for other acts and did some singing (cough, cough) and told jokes that were written for her. You'd think there's enough real talent in NY that people wouldnt come to this? But maybe it's considered mindless entertainment, just like us watching this show?

So the whole John and Scott thing. Dorinda got on Luann's last nerve asking for a ticket for John the morning of the show, and then Luann turned around and invited Scott? Was that the only drama they could manage to contrive? Well, except for Ramona insisting on interrupting Bethenny and Carole with her contrived drama. 

They are none of them actually housewives.


----------



## Longchamp

Bethenny Frankel‘s ex-husband questioned her “parental judgment” in the wake of the suspected drug overdose death of her boyfriend Dennis Shields — and even suggested at a custody hearing Thursday that she may have her own substance abuse problems.

“It was reported that he died of an Oxycodone overdose. Our concern is while his death is very sad this raises serious concerns about Ms. Frankel’s parental judgment,” said Robert Wallack, attorney for Jason Hoppy.

Hoppy and Frankel divorced in 2016 and shared parenting time with their 8-year-old daughter Bryn. But Frankel has recently asked the judge for full custody of Bryn after Hoppy was charged with stalking his ex-wife.

Wallack told Manhattan Supreme Court Justice Michael Katz that “Dennis Shields spent a great deal of time with Bryn and even cared for Bryn at times when Ms. Frankel wasn’t around.”

“Considering Mr. Shields’ addiction what does that say about Ms. Frankel’s parenting that she would allow this person to care for her daughter? This doesn’t just constitute a lapse in judgment this was just downright dangerous parenting,” Wallack said.

Meanwhile, Frankel’s eyes welled up with tears as she sat just a few feet away from her ex in the courtroom.

Then Wallack referenced the “Holidazed and Confused” episode of Frankel’s Bravo show, “The Real Housewives of New York” that aired on May 30.

“There was a recent episode in which she appeared to be intoxicated,” Wallack told the judge.

“She was running around without clothes on and then she passed out and it was said she passed out from mixing Ambien with alcohol. Our concerns are whether Ms. Frankel may have some type of substance abuse problems so we would ask the court to order drug testing of Ms. Frankel to find out whether that’s an issue,” Wallack said.

The judge was skeptical of the claims noting that Hoppy had previously said he wanted to continue sharing custody of Bryn with Frankel.

SEE ALSO

Bethenny Frankel's on-and-off boyfriend found dead in ***** Tower

“Now you’re throwing grenades across the table,” Judge Katz said.

Still, he set a hearing to determine custody for the mid-March.

Frankel, dressed in black, was wearing a large diamond ring on her right finger. It’s been reported that it may have been an engagement ring from Shields, her longtime on-again, off-again boyfriend.

Shields, 51, was found dead last week in his ***** Tower apartment. Sources said he lost consciousness after asking his assistant to administer Narcan– an emergency antidote used to reverse an opioid overdose.

Bethenny Frankel’s ex questions her ‘parental judgment’ after Dennis Shields’ death

By Julia Marsh and Elizabeth Rosner

August 16, 2018 | 11:09am | Updated


----------



## Longchamp

It's messy, but lawyer was smart to exploit this tragic situation.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ugh, I was holding my breath waiting for psycho ex to exploit this.....what about the fact that he’s a psycho though?


----------



## Longchamp

Mrs.Z said:


> Ugh, I was holding my breath waiting for psycho ex to exploit this.....what about the fact that he’s a psycho though?


How do you know he's "psycho"?


----------



## beekmanhill

It did seem as if the whole mess could have been decided on Tuesday if Bethenny agreed to keep the existing agreement.  But noooooo, she still insists on going for full custody.  So Jason then threw out the new ammunition.  What else is he supposed to do, give up?  

I thought the finale was a yawner.  Very disappointing.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Longchamp said:


> How do you know he's "psycho"?



Judging by his behavior that resulted in her getting a restraining order against him


----------



## mdcx

It is not great parenting to have an active addict around your kid, especially when you have a choice about it. They weren't married or related, he's not the kids father etc. Why not keep their on/off dating situation away from Bryn?


----------



## baghagg

mdcx said:


> It is not great parenting to have an active addict around your kid, especially when you have a choice about it. They weren't married or related, he's not the kids father etc. Why not keep their on/off dating situation away from Bryn?


Apparently Bethenny did keep it away from her daughter,  they were "off again" at the time of his passing..  none of us here or in the courthouse know if/when Bethenny learned of his possible drug addiction.


----------



## TC1

mdcx said:


> It is not great parenting to have an active addict around your kid, especially when you have a choice about it. They weren't married or related, he's not the kids father etc. Why not keep their on/off dating situation away from Bryn?


Do we know that Bryn was around Dennis?


----------



## Tropigal3

baghagg said:


> Apparently Bethenny did keep it away from her daughter,  they were "off again" at the time of his passing..  none of us here or in the courthouse know if/when Bethenny learned of his possible drug addiction.



Everything is hearsay.  Even attorney's stretch the truth.  I cannot imagine Bethanny leaving Bryn completely alone with any boyfriend.  Yeah she can be unhinged and emotional but she seems to be really trying to be a great mother to Bryn.  Making up for the love and care that she never received from her own parents.


----------



## mdcx

TC1 said:


> Do we know that Bryn was around Dennis?


Her exes lawyer claimed in court he was, as above.


----------



## millivanilli

Mrs.Z said:


> Ugh, the reunion looks brutal, not sure I can take B and Carole screaming in each’s other faces for hours.  Say what you want about B, but I literally cannot stand Carole.


 me neither.


----------



## Swanky

We KNOW he was an addict?


----------



## TC1

mdcx said:


> Her exes lawyer claimed in court he was, as above.


Jason and Bethenny's lawyers both "claim" a lot of things. Doesn't make it fact.


----------



## Longchamp

If gossip is to be believed, it's been reported his apartment was littered with benzos and opiates.  
The Narcan won't block effects of benzos. I read that he was talking when EMS arrived. Surprised that he didn't survive and the benzodiazepines may have been the overwhelming factor.

I would label him a substance abuser if you don't like the word addict.


----------



## beekmanhill

Ny Post report on what Shields reportedly told police. 

https://nypost.com/2018/08/17/dennis-shields-told-responding-cops-he-took-drug-cocktail/


----------



## Longchamp

beekmanhill said:


> Ny Post report on what Shields reportedly told police.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/08/17/dennis-shields-told-responding-cops-he-took-drug-cocktail/


Another article on your link shows an over dose Ohio couple unconscious on the ground with most likely a compromised airway. They lived to tell about it after Narcan. Dennis was talking, airway not comprised, administered Narcan and still died.  
Guess we'll have to wait on autopsy. Or some of the reports that we are reading are innacurate. But unfortunately, 1rst responders love to talk to the media.

Still substance abuse or addiction whether you bought it off the street or some fool gave you an RX.


----------



## Aimee3

Longchamp said:


> Another article on your link shows an over dose Ohio couple unconscious on the ground with most likely a compromised airway. They lived to tell about it after Narcan. Dennis was talking, airway not comprised, administered Narcan and still died.
> Guess we'll have to wait on autopsy. Or some of the reports that we are reading are innacurate. But unfortunately, 1rst responders love to talk to the media.
> 
> Still substance abuse or addiction whether you bought it off the street or some fool gave you an RX.



I read the family does not want an autopsy...


----------



## rockhollow

really we all are just speculating - but I always felt that Jason got a bad deal - I think he was always way out of his league trying to deal with Bethenny.  I really think he was a good guy, and then went a little crazy trying to play Bethenny's games. It seems like he gave up everything to fit into her life, and then  they sure didn't have much time before she was pregnant, had a baby and then were getting a divorce, and the major battle that.


----------



## Longchamp

I don't think the family will be able to refuse an autopsy. Not familiar with NY statutes.
But fairly certain, it will be mandatory by law for Dennis.

Read about Dennis's business LawCash.  Some shady dealing. 

https://nypost.com/2018/01/02/how-firms-are-getting-rich-on-the-surest-money-grab-in-nyc/


----------



## beekmanhill

I was surprised it said no autopsy, because I too thought it was legally required.
That is a really shady business he was in.


----------



## tweegy

LOL! Now Y'all saying Jason was good?? Earlier he was controlling and folks said they saw how he was on their show... mmmkkk *shrugs*

I know Beth isn't a saint but she get a permanent bad rap. Carol obviously had some delayed mid life crisis and tried to be Tinsely #2. Luann's body is just insane! She looks very good! I could not believe that was her in that vacation trip. 
I cannot tolerate Tinsely for long periods..she is too extra, I have a new love for Sonya... She is messy and nasty but she is so funny and entertaining!


----------



## Swanky

People forget how Jason met Beth too I think lol
He knew full well who she was...


----------



## Aimee3

Longchamp said:


> I don't think the family will be able to refuse an autopsy. Not familiar with NY statutes.
> But fairly certain, it will be mandatory by law for Dennis.
> 
> Read about Dennis's business LawCash.  Some shady dealing.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/01/02/how-firms-are-getting-rich-on-the-surest-money-grab-in-nyc/



I believe because they are Jewish they can request no autopsy. Besides he supposedly told the EMS people what he had taken. I don’t think it’s a criminal investigation as in a murder where an autopsy would be required.


----------



## Longchamp

Aimee3 said:


> I believe because they are Jewish they can request no autopsy. Besides he supposedly told the EMS people what he had taken. I don’t think it’s a criminal investigation as in a murder where an autopsy would be required.


It has nothing to do with criminal investigation.


----------



## Bagisa

Longchamp said:


> It has nothing to do with criminal investigation.



In this situation, if there’s no suspicion of foul play (eg criminal investigation), the coroner isn’t required to perform an autopsy.


----------



## Florasun

rockhollow said:


> really we all are just speculating - but I always felt that Jason got a bad deal - I think he was always way out of his league trying to deal with Bethenny.  I really think he was a good guy, and then went a little crazy trying to play Bethenny's games. It seems like he gave up everything to fit into her life, and then  they sure didn't have much time before she was pregnant, had a baby and then were getting a divorce, and the major battle that.


I agree. I don't know if he is nuts or not, what I do know is that Bethenny has the money, the "bully pulpit", a vicious temper, and is always ready willing and able to spew bile about people she's upset with. Then she breaks down in tears and out comes the poor little me story. But I got to hand it to her, she is more entertaining than the others.


----------



## Florasun

beekmanhill said:


> Ny Post report on what Shields reportedly told police.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/08/17/dennis-shields-told-responding-cops-he-took-drug-cocktail/



Wow that's crazy and sad. I can't even imagine him being there one minute talking to the cops and then dead the next. I wonder - technically I guess, why they couldn't revive him. If they had put him on a respirator would he have survived?


----------



## Longchamp

Bagisa said:


> In this situation, if there’s no suspicion of foul play (eg criminal investigation), the coroner isn’t required to perform an autopsy.



Hey guys, This is getting way off topic of RHONY.  But... here is the list of required Types Of Death That Are Investigated By
The County Coroner Or Medical Examiners Office in NY. 
I think Dennis falls under the category of

*Drug overdose from medication, chemical, or poison ingestion, whether it is actual or suspected. This includes any medical substance, narcotic, or alcoholic beverage, whether sudden, short, or long term survival has occurred.*
*http://www.nysaccme.org/typesofdeath.htm*

As Andy would say... Peace out.


----------



## rockhollow

tweegy said:


> LOL! Now Y'all saying Jason was good?? Earlier he was controlling and folks said they saw how he was on their show... mmmkkk *shrugs*
> 
> I know Beth isn't a saint but she get a permanent bad rap. Carol obviously had some delayed mid life crisis and tried to be Tinsely #2. Luann's body is just insane! She looks very good! I could not believe that was her in that vacation trip.
> I cannot tolerate Tinsely for long periods..she is too extra, I have a new love for Sonya... She is messy and nasty but she is so funny and entertaining!



I've always thought Jason was a good guy from the start. 
And yes, he knew who Bethenny was, but I think that Beth was on her best behaviour at the beginning of the relationship.
I think Jason was just way out of his depth with Beth, and once they broke up - yes he did some 'out there' things during the the divorce proceedings. But nothing compared to Beth, that girl is a master at manipulation.
But this is all just my opinion based on what  I saw on the assorted shows - we all have our own interpretations.


----------



## Bagisa

Longchamp said:


> Hey guys, This is getting way off topic of RHONY.  But... here is the list of required Types Of Death That Are Investigated By
> The County Coroner Or Medical Examiners Office in NY.
> I think Dennis falls under the category of
> 
> *Drug overdose from medication, chemical, or poison ingestion, whether it is actual or suspected. This includes any medical substance, narcotic, or alcoholic beverage, whether sudden, short, or long term survival has occurred.*
> *http://www.nysaccme.org/typesofdeath.htm*
> 
> As Andy would say... Peace out.



The key word here is “investigate”. The coroner or ME typically investigates the cause of death via external exam or physical history of the deceased.  An OD can be determined by simple blood or urine test without the need for an autopsy. Here we have a case of a victim who told the police/EMS exactly what happened.


----------



## legaldiva

I agree.  A toxicology report from analyzing a blood draw would likely be sufficient and far less invasive than an autopsy.
If he wasn't abusing controlled substances, why would he take Oxy, Vicodin AND a sleeping pill in the morning??


----------



## Longchamp

legaldiva said:


> I agree.  A toxicology report from analyzing a blood draw would likely be sufficient and far less invasive than an autopsy.
> If he wasn't abusing controlled substances, why would he take Oxy, Vicodin AND a sleeping pill in the morning??


Agree wholeheartedly with both of your comments. He will be a coroner's case and decison for post will lie with ME not family.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

legaldiva said:


> I agree.  A toxicology report from analyzing a blood draw would likely be sufficient and far less invasive than an autopsy.
> If he wasn't abusing controlled substances, why would he take Oxy, Vicodin AND a sleeping pill in the morning??



I hope the investigate the doctor(s) who prescribed these drugs.  Can't see any reason why someone should be on all three.


----------



## Swanky

I have drugs that I could take together that weren’t prescribed together. I bet a lot of adults do.


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> I hope the investigate the doctor(s) who prescribed these drugs.  Can't see any reason why someone should be on all three.





Swanky said:


> I have drugs that I could take together that weren’t prescribed together. I bet a lot of adults do.



All doctors should conduct a medical history and inquire about all medication a patient is taking/has currently been prescribed before prescribing other medication -- not just pain meds.  

Also, in my state, doctors must enter prescriptions for certain drugs, e.g., Adderall, into a state-wide data base to prevent people from getting multiple prescriptions from different doctors.  Of course, there are always ways around this for those who want to abuse the medication.

IDK about Dennis, but I have certainly heard of situations of accidental overdoses that occur when someone takes pain meds, and takes additional pills because they still have pain and (as a result of the medication) forget how many pills they have taken.  It might have happened here.  I know the family refused an autopsy but assume a toxicology test was done as a matter of course.


----------



## Aimee3

And Dennis was buried last week so no autopsy.


----------



## Longchamp

An autopsy can takes less than a day and body released to family. Because he was buried...not sure how that excludes that he didn't have an autopsy. I know they are gossip sites, but TMZ and just jared are reporting that he had an autopsy. Please remember an autopsy or forensic exam does not always include slicing and dicing; which is what I think that you are referring.


----------



## luckylove

Longchamp said:


> An autopsy can takes less than a day and body released to family. Because he was buried...not sure how that excludes that he didn't have an autopsy. I know they are gossip sites, but TMZ and just jared are reporting that he had an autopsy. Please remember an autopsy or forensic exam does not always include slicing and dicing; which is what I think that you are referring.



It would surprise me if he had an autopsy since this would violate jewish traditions/law and there does not seem to be any great mystery as to the cause of his death. Thanks for posting the links to the articles; I will check them out.


----------



## lulilu

I read his family refused an autopsy -- but as you say, who knows which celebrity sites are accurate.


----------



## Longchamp

luckylove said:


> It would surprise me if he had an autopsy since this would violate jewish traditions/law and there does not seem to be any great mystery as to the cause of his death. Thanks for posting the links to the articles; I will check them out.



Hey were you throwing shade at me that I didn't post a link. 
Here's the TMZ

http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/10/bethenny-frankel-boyfriend-dead-dies-overdose-od/

*Our sources say they believe Shields OD'd on oxycodone ... but an autopsy is pending.*

I'm sure sooner or later the ME will release a toxicology report and whatever else they discovered. 
No matter what I think of B; It's heartbreaking to see another life lost to OD. 
I'm seen enough clips of the reunion that my interest has been lost.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I've heard (podcast) who knows the reliability, that Bethenny had her name attached to Dennis' drugs. That she had a visit/interview in her home due to the death and there may be issues for her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ceeyahd said:


> I've heard (podcast) who knows the reliability, that Bethenny had her name attached to Dennis' drugs. That she had a visit/interview in her home due to the death and there may be issues for her.


If this is true, she is tackier than I thought


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bravo needs to know that if you’re a viewer with a 4K HD curved TV, watching the reunion is scary. The thick makeup, wrinkles....


----------



## Prufrock613

I’ve known many alcoholics/ addicts that have turned their lives around. I am one.

I’ve never met on narcissist that has changed.


----------



## Prufrock613

Tinsley forgot to consign:donate her prom dress from 1989


----------



## bisbee

Carol showed so much hatred for Bethenny...I could see the daggers coming out of her eyes.  Wow...I just scanned a few of her blog posts...so much anger and disgust!  Glad no one has those types of feelings about me!


----------



## RueMonge

DC-Cutie said:


> Bravo needs to know that if you’re a viewer with a 4K HD curved TV, watching the reunion is scary. The thick makeup, wrinkles....



Yes! And surprisingly Ramona and Sonja's faces were the least scary looking I thought.


----------



## Prufrock613

I think Bettheny is the truest example of narcissism.


----------



## Tropigal3

I don't know who did their makeup but Dorinda looks like she has bruises on her cheeks.  I just don't understand why people use colors that have a purple/blue cast to them.  I must say, I loved Bethanny's entire look.  Her makeup looks pretty and that gown is gorgeous!


----------



## Ceeyahd

.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Yikes. Sorry about the last post.
Here's a link

https://okmagazine.com/news/bethenny-frankel-quitting-rhony-boyfriend-death/


----------



## baghagg

Tropigal3 said:


> I don't know who did their makeup but Dorinda looks like she has bruises on her cheeks.  I just don't understand why people use colors that have a purple/blue cast to them.  I must say, I loved Bethanny's entire look.  Her makeup looks pretty and that gown is gorgeous!



I thought that same thing about Dorinda,  and Ramona had already announced that she needed to be moved due to bruises on her own face..  the whole thing was just so bizarre.   Bethenny looked beautiful indeed.


----------



## sgj99

i wanted to feel sorry for Bethenny since everyone (w/ the exception of Sonja) seemed to gang up on her but i just couldn't!  she has brought all those negative feelings from the others on herself.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Prufrock613 said:


> I’ve known many alcoholics/ addicts that have turned their lives around. I am one.
> 
> I’ve never met on narcissist that has changed.


Congrats to you - that is the most difficult thing to over come. (I know from first hand experience - my mother was an alcoholic).
Stay strong, be proud.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisbee said:


> Carol showed so much hatred for Bethenny...I could see the daggers coming out of her eyes.  Wow...I just scanned a few of her blog posts...so much anger and disgust!  Glad no one has those types of feelings about me!


Bethenny tends to bring out the best in people_ (not)_.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Ceeyahd said:


> Yikes. Sorry about the last post.
> Here's a link
> 
> https://okmagazine.com/news/bethenny-frankel-quitting-rhony-boyfriend-death/


I don't believe that Bethenny will quit show - she needs the attention tv gives her and what else does she have - a failing skinny girl business?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> i wanted to feel sorry for Bethenny since everyone (w/ the exception of Sonja) seemed to gang up on her but i just couldn't!  she has brought all those negative feelings from the others on herself.


I wondered if that was deliberate - to make us feel sorry for Bethenny.  I couldn't (I feel she's brought everything on herself).  The were rumors that the rest of the women were really fed up with Bethenny, seems like it's true.

Also seemed like Andy was quite pissed with Carole (that look he gave her when her phone went off!).  Wondering if there is some hard feelings there that she's leaving the show.


----------



## Ceeyahd

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wondered if that was deliberate - to make us feel sorry for Bethenny.  I couldn't (I feel she's brought everything on herself).  The were rumors that the rest of the women were really fed up with Bethenny, seems like it's true.
> 
> Also seemed like Andy was quite pissed with Carole (that look he gave her when her phone went off!).  Wondering if there is some hard feelings there that she's leaving the show.



Andy was so obviously on B's team. That montage of Bethenny being there when a lady is sad or in a low state, brought my thoughts to B is ONLY nice/supportive when one the ladies is rock bottom and vulnerable like Romona drunk and weeping over Mario or Dorinda drunk and sad over Luann, she's supportive at times, that suit her. Also, when she was speaking to Jill at the funeral, Jill says I'm all alone now, B response is I'm alone too. That was so inappropriate, Jill lost Bobby because he died, her husband died. Bethenny is strange.
On the preview for next week Carole seems to go off on Andy.


----------



## roses5682

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wondered if that was deliberate - to make us feel sorry for Bethenny.  I couldn't (I feel she's brought everything on herself).  The were rumors that the rest of the women were really fed up with Bethenny, seems like it's true.
> 
> Also seemed like Andy was quite pissed with Carole (that look he gave her when her phone went off!).  Wondering if there is some hard feelings there that she's leaving the show.



Andy gave her the nastiest look lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Prufrock613 said:


> I think Bettheny is the truest example of narcissism.


She has really showed her true self this season and sealed it during the reunion.. and this is only the 1st episode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wondered if that was deliberate - to make us feel sorry for Bethenny.  I couldn't (I feel she's brought everything on herself).  The were rumors that the rest of the women were really fed up with Bethenny, seems like it's true.
> 
> Also seemed like Andy was quite pissed with Carole (that look he gave her when her phone went off!).  Wondering if there is some hard feelings there that she's leaving the show.


From what I understand, Carole didn't announce her leaving until after the reunion taping.  BUT BUT BUT... we all know that what Carol said to Andy is the truth.  She is his friend off the show, so of course he's going to stick up for her and act like there was nothing wrong with her behavior.


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> I wondered if that was deliberate - to make us feel sorry for Bethenny.  I couldn't (I feel she's brought everything on herself).  The were rumors that the rest of the women were really fed up with Bethenny, seems like it's true.
> 
> *Also seemed like Andy was quite pissed with Carole (that look he gave her when her phone went off!).  Wondering if there is some hard feelings there that she's leaving the show*.



he was definitely pissed off at Carole for the cell phone going off.  he also had an air of anger at the rest of the women for picking on his pet, Bethenny.  I think he knew he had to ask the questions but he didn't want Bethenny to get too much negative thrown her way (even though she brought it on herself).


----------



## RueMonge

I think Bethenny deserves a lot of the blame for the fighting, but she is totally correct that Ramona has been awful to her over the years.

Oh Dorinda's hair. I didn't think it was flattering. Her short hair is so cute and suits her. 

Interesting how there's so much talk of alcohol, but no talk of pills.


----------



## rockhollow

Andy was defiantly protecting Beth, giving her special treatment.
All the women (well except Sonja) really seemed fed up with Beth and were not pleased with her special treatment.
Sonja must be very desperate to stay on the show and know that Beth can make that happen, so she clings to her, even at the expense of her friendship of Ramona which surprised me a bit.
She (Sonja) looked foolish, not saying anything of any value but nodding her head in Beth's defence like a bobble head.
Makes me believe even more that Beth had a hand in the departure of Carole, she's got Andy firmly on her side.
Is it because Andy is really that good of a friend of Beth's or that he know she can keep the ratings up.
I really can't believe that Beth is possible of being a good friend.

I've just upgraded my TV system, so now all my channels are HD+ - so agree with others, the make-up on these ladies is truly frightening.
They showed some close up at the very beginning, and the make-up looking like it was caked on them - yuck!

I also wasn't very crazy about Dorinda's new look - I like her much better with short, short hair.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't believe that Bethenny will quit show - she needs the attention tv gives her and what else does she have - a failing skinny girl business?


Well, she sold the liquor portion for 120 million, so I'm sure she'll be just fine. The chocolates, jeans and shakes make no sense to me. So I don't think she'll quit either.


----------



## bisbee

roses5682 said:


> Andy gave her the nastiest look lol.


I know a lot of you can’t stand Bethenny, and she pisses me off at times as well.  But...Carole sat there the whole time with such a disgusted look on her face.  She must have called Bethenny a liar 20 times.  No wonder Andy gave her a nasty look!  She was present at the reunion for no reason other than to argue with Bethenny.


----------



## Tropigal3

RueMonge said:


> I think Bethenny deserves a lot of the blame for the fighting, but she is totally correct that Ramona has been awful to her over the years.
> 
> Oh Dorinda's hair. I didn't think it was flattering. Her short hair is so cute and suits her.
> 
> Interesting how there's so much talk of alcohol, but no talk of pills.



Yes I agree about Ramona.  I've never liked her.  She's so obnoxious most of the time.  

Dorinda looks like an old lady with that hair.  I think there are women over 40+ who can still pull off long hair (Christly Brinkley, Iman, etc.) but Dorinda is not one them.



bisbee said:


> I know a lot of you can’t stand Bethenny, and she pisses me off at times as well.  But...Carole sat there the whole time with such a disgusted look on her face.  She must have called Bethenny a liar 20 times.  No wonder Andy gave her a nasty look!  She was present at the reunion for no reason other than to argue with Bethenny.



Agree.  It was just too much.  Again probably encouraged to go overboard by producers.


----------



## Mrs.Z

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't believe that Bethenny will quit show - she needs the attention tv gives her and what else does she have - a failing skinny girl business?



Agreed, I always thought it was mostly the reason Skinny Girl was a success and without the show who knows.


----------



## Mrs.Z

bisbee said:


> I know a lot of you can’t stand Bethenny, and she pisses me off at times as well.  But...Carole sat there the whole time with such a disgusted look on her face.  She must have called Bethenny a liar 20 times.  No wonder Andy gave her a nasty look!  She was present at the reunion for no reason other than to argue with Bethenny.



Agreed....and I could not even watch it, it was a mess....but B did not murder Carole’s whole family so the anger she has for her is something I just don’t get.


----------



## lulilu

bisbee said:


> I know a lot of you can’t stand Bethenny, and she pisses me off at times as well.  But...Carole sat there the whole time with such a disgusted look on her face.  She must have called Bethenny a liar 20 times.  No wonder Andy gave her a nasty look!  She was present at the reunion for no reason other than to argue with Bethenny.



Carole looked so ugly with that face during the whole show -- she started out with it.  IMHO the ugliness within was shining out.

Also, I think that Andy was actually friends with Carole outside the show?


----------



## TC1

So, was the purpose of Andy mentioning that Jill had emailed him..telling him she was dating again a set up to her return?. Carole out, Jill back in?


----------



## Creativelyswank

TC1 said:


> So, was the purpose of Andy mentioning that Jill had emailed him..telling him she was dating again a set up to her return?. Carole out, Jill back in?


I was thinking the same thing. 
I'd much rather have Carole stay and see B go. Carole has changed...since she became friends with B. Continually feeling like you are being gaslit by someone can really erode a person. I have little doubt she will be back to her former carefree self once she's off the show and away from the toxicity. Reality TV can't be good for anyone's mental health.


----------



## chowlover2

The more I see of the ladies the more I like Tinsley. She's easy, breezy and really does not seem to be out to hurt anyone.


----------



## Mrs.Z

lulilu said:


> Carole looked so ugly with that face during the whole show -- she started out with it.  IMHO the ugliness within was shining out.
> 
> Also, I think that Andy was actually friends with Carole outside the show?



Yes, I think he was friends with both, perhaps more so with B but sounds like now he is Team B.


----------



## RueMonge

chowlover2 said:


> The more I see of the ladies the more I like Tinsley. She's easy, breezy and really does not seem to be out to hurt anyone.



I agree, but the girl is kind of a quivering mess where men and eggs are concerned. And wedding dresses. It's good TV, but I'd be worried about her if I were her friend


----------



## mdcx

RueMonge said:


> I agree, but the girl is kind of a quivering mess where men and eggs are concerned. And wedding dresses. It's good TV, but I'd be worried about her if I were her friend


I think Tinsley's mental health is "delicate", and she's drawn to toxic relationships.


----------



## chowlover2

mdcx said:


> I think Tinsley's mental health is "delicate", and she's drawn to toxic relationships.


I think all of them are drawn to toxic relationships-LOL!


----------



## beekmanhill

I was disappointed in Carole at the reunion show.  She spent the whole night glowering or talking behind her hand to whomever was next to her.  Not a good look, and I'm a Carole fan.  She does seem to be angry at Andy and vice versa.  So it seems Bethenny broke up another friendship.  I guess we'll never know what happened behind the scenes.  I suspect Carole is pretty angry that she had to leave the show whether voluntary or not.    It is easy bucks unless encountering Bethenny makes every moment torture. 

There was just too much screeching for me to enjoy the show.  And even on an old fashioned TV, they all looked terrible close up.   There is way too much makeup or coverup.

I was looking at the ratings and OC, even against the VMA's, had higher ratings.  It almost always does.  I think the current cast of NY has run its course.  They need some new blood.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ If Carole did quit, I imagine she did it before she was told she was being fired.  Some of the stuff she is shown saying to Andy simply won't be tolerated, e.g., "Oh so you're afraid of her too?"


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> ^^^ If Carole did quit, I imagine she did it before she was told she was being fired.  Some of the stuff she is shown saying to Andy simply won't be tolerated, e.g., "Oh so you're afraid of her too?"



Yeah, and that glare he gave her when her phone rang was outright scary. It probably accounts for her being so hostile and sullen throughout the show.  Too bad, but he couldn't have B and C both back next year.  The tension seeps through the screen and makes it unpleasant for viewers.  I think he has major casting decisions ahead of him.  But he's got so many irons in the fire now, NY may not be all that important to him anymore.


----------



## lulilu

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, and that glare he gave her when her phone rang was outright scary. It probably accounts for her being so hostile and sullen throughout the show.  Too bad, but he couldn't have B and C both back next year.  The tension seeps through the screen and makes it unpleasant for viewers.  I think he has major casting decisions ahead of him.  But he's got so many irons in the fire now, NY may not be all that important to him anymore.



They are already doing memes about the phone ringing as "the moment Carole knew she was fired."  ha.


----------



## rockhollow

I really believe that if and when Beth is done with you, you don't get to just fade into the background - she tries to make sure you're destroyed.
I feel this is way happened with Jason, and now with Carole.  Ramona and even Luann and Sonja, but the last two she has accepted their grovelling and let them back into her life.
Even Jill, she tried the grovelling route, but Beth didn't let her back.
I think Beth had a 'crush her' campaign going on with Carole. Carole did seem to mention 'all the things Beth was doing' to discredit her - same as what she did to Jason.
And expects those around her to choose sides (Andy and Sonja).


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> I really believe that if and when Beth is done with you, you don't get to just fade into the background - she tries to make sure you're destroyed.
> I feel this is way happened with Jason, and now with Carole.  Ramona and even Luann and Sonja, but the last two she has accepted their grovelling and let them back into her life.
> Even Jill, she tried the grovelling route, but Beth didn't let her back.
> I think Beth had a 'crush her' campaign going on with Carole. Carole did seem to mention 'all the things Beth was doing' to discredit her - same as what she did to Jason.
> And expects those around her to choose sides (Andy and Sonja).



Bethenny cannot have anyone, she deems as an equal, around her. She likes the ladies when they're, and in her view beneath her. At the reunion they were all going at her, yet she sat there like she was untouchable. Ramona can be an ass, but this season she was hardly a pest compared to other seasons. Dorinda seems to drink too much too often, but Bethenny was there for it, if the drinking behavior was too much why hang out with Dorinda so much. Andy was licking Bethenny's ass. I like Carole, no one has been a HW and not avoided being an ass more than Carole. Her latest season was bad with regard to her choice in mixing it up with Bethenny, and her clothing choices.


----------



## Tivo

I think if Carole is “Big Mad,” she probably has a good reason.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I sure agree that Carole becoming Beth's wingman was a pretty foolish thing to do - I lost all respect for her, as I also used to like her. She was way more self deprecating in her humour before but once with Beth, she took on Beth's style of being cruel but tying to hide it behind humour - that style never works for me.

And with Bethenny, she never forgets - that's why I think Sonja is on borrowed time, she'll  do something  in the future to piss of Beth and Beth will go for her. Look how she still always brings up the conversation Ramona had with her on the bridge walk - and that was like 10 years ago.


----------



## Jayne1

bisbee said:


> I know a lot of you can’t stand Bethenny, and she pisses me off at times as well.  But...Carole sat there the whole time with such a disgusted look on her face.  She must have called Bethenny a liar 20 times.  No wonder Andy gave her a nasty look!  She was present at the reunion for no reason other than to argue with Bethenny.


I'd love to know what really happened, what was the catalyst, for Carole to go from crawling up Beth's behind the last few seasons to having this huge amount of hatred aimed at her,


chowlover2 said:


> The more I see of the ladies the more I like Tinsley. She's easy, breezy and really does not seem to be out to hurt anyone.


Tinsley's a silly girl who should not be on the show, in my opinion.  She adds nothing and can't hold her own with the others.


----------



## TC1

Anyone else see the pics Adam posted of Carole in lingerie for her bday?. LOL cause nothing says Happy BDay like a naked ass in a thong tribute


----------



## Tropigal3

rockhollow said:


> I really believe that if and when Beth is done with you, you don't get to just fade into the background - she tries to make sure you're destroyed.
> I feel this is way happened with Jason, and now with Carole.  Ramona and even Luann and Sonja, but the last two she has accepted their grovelling and let them back into her life.
> *Even Jill, she tried the grovelling route, but Beth didn't let her back.*
> I think Beth had a 'crush her' campaign going on with Carole. Carole did seem to mention 'all the things Beth was doing' to discredit her - same as what she did to Jason.
> And expects those around her to choose sides (Andy and Sonja).



In Jill's case, it was her own fault.  She went way the heck overboard and Bethanny tried so hard, even "groveling" to no avail.  In that case I will always side with Bethanny just like Bobby did.


----------



## Longchamp

Jeff Lewis is filling in for Andy on Radio Andy for 3 weeks. So instead of his 1x/week show, he's 3x/week through next week.
I don't remember his original time slot as I think I'm listening to the replay.
Anywhoo , He is very witty on his radio show, I really enjoy it.  The majority of the callers regarding the NYC reunion were that Andy gave B preferential treatment. They even felt that editing on the reunion favored Beth in the clips that were played. Overwhelming support that B was up Andy's toosh. 
But we know that about Andy... He slobbers over the rich and famous and steps over the rest. Some of the stuff Andy says on his show reveal how he exploits these women.


----------



## Longchamp

There's another show on Radio Andy, forget the name but the hosts are 2 WWHL producers. 
Their phone ins complimented Jeff's that Andy was up B's toosh and visa versa. Since they work for Andy, they were very careful in their responses while Jeff is not.  Jeff has no filter, that's what makes his show so good.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> Anyone else see the pics Adam posted of Carole in lingerie for her bday?. LOL cause nothing says Happy BDay like a naked ass in a thong tribute



Seriously? Gross


----------



## TC1

Mrs.Z said:


> Seriously? Gross


I was going to post the pics from Reality Blurb...but I figured eye bleaching would have to follow so I decided curious folks could just google


----------



## chowlover2

If Dennis was so much " in love " with Bethenny as recent reports have claimed, why did he never divorce his wife???


----------



## pjhm

Mrs.Z said:


> Ugh, the reunion looks brutal, not sure I can take B and Carole screaming in each’s other faces for hours.  Say what you want about B, but I literally cannot stand Carole.



It is hard for me to choose which gal is more annoying as I’m not a fan of either.


----------



## mdcx

beekmanhill said:


> I was looking at the ratings and OC, even against the VMA's, had higher ratings.  It almost always does.  I think the current cast of NY has run its course.  They need some new blood.


The NY cast is kind of unappealing. I prefer to watch Real Housewives of Dallas, it's much more "fun" and easier to follow!


----------



## Gal4Dior

I am going to miss Carole. If you call her a cold fish, then I am one, too. I appreciated her ability to keep her cool. I also appreciated the fact that she was one of the few ladies that resides in downtown beside Bethenny. Her fashion style was always a bit more eccentric and edgy than my preference, but I loved tuning in to see her pull it off. 

Personally, I really can’t handle people who are toxic like Bethenny. Her emotional outbursts, fits of verbal diarrhea and playing a victim all the time wears on me. She almost purposely acts out in a dramatic way to garner sympathy or attention. It must be exhausting to be her friend or her partner. 

Andy is wearing on me, as well. His blatant favoritism for Bethenny is painfully obvious, to the point that it bursts my imaginary bubble that what I’m watching is “reality” TV. Can’t he just “appear” to be more fair in the reunion so their story lines can appear LESS contrived? Lol!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

LVSistinaMM said:


> I am going to miss Carole. If you call her a cold fish, then I am one, too. I appreciated her ability to keep her cool. I also appreciated the fact that she was one of the few ladies that resides in downtown beside Bethenny. Her fashion style was always a bit more eccentric and edgy than my preference, but I loved tuning in to see her pull it off.
> 
> Personally, I really can’t handle people who are toxic like Bethenny. Her emotional outbursts, fits of verbal diarrhea and playing a victim all the time wears on me. She almost purposely acts out in a dramatic way to garner sympathy or attention. It must be exhausting to be her friend or her partner.
> 
> Andy is wearing on me, as well. His blatant favoritism for Bethenny is painfully obvious, to the point that it bursts my imaginary bubble that what I’m watching is “reality” TV. Can’t he just “appear” to be more fair in the reunion so their story lines can appear LESS contrived? Lol!


I liked Carole at first too but I found her increasingly unlikeable as she became Bethenny's "bestie".  I also don't think her personality is well suited to reality TV.  
Agree with you on Andy.


----------



## lulilu

chowlover2 said:


> If Dennis was so much " in love " with Bethenny as recent reports have claimed, why did he never divorce his wife???



We don't know if there were divorce proceedings and his wife will never disclose it, as she has taken the "widow" position.  Lots of reasons for delays though -- mostly financial.


----------



## swags

Dorinda got on my nerves at the reunion.. Plus she can say she doesn't have a drinking problem but theres almost always a problem when she drinks.
Why was Sonja up Bethennys butt this year? B was crappy to her in the past. I get showing some compassion towards her but I thought the defending of her was a bit much.


----------



## rockhollow

swags said:


> Dorinda got on my nerves at the reunion.. Plus she can say she doesn't have a drinking problem but theres almost always a problem when she drinks.
> Why was Sonja up Bethennys butt this year? B was crappy to her in the past. I get showing some compassion towards her but I thought the defending of her was a bit much.



The whole thing is going to backfire on Sonja.  I think her (Sonja) friendships with Ramona and Luann were more real, the friendship  went both ways, but with Beth, it's all Beth or nothing.  Sonja is willing to be Beth's wingman to keep herself relevant, but what she doesn't realize is that Beth will turn on her and crush her to nothing if she feels slighted in any way.
Beth was beyond cruel when she went after Sonja that time at her office when she felt slighted by Sonja thinking of using that name close to hers. It wasn't just a little bashing of Sonja, Beth went for the total takedown. I could never have gotten over the things Beth had said and the circumstance in which she did it (on camera and in front of all her staff).


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> The whole thing is going to backfire on Sonja.  I think her (Sonja) friendships with Ramona and Luann were more real, the friendship  went both ways, but with Beth, it's all Beth or nothing.  Sonja is willing to be Beth's wingman to keep herself relevant, but what she doesn't realize is that Beth will turn on her and crush her to nothing if she feels slighted in any way.
> Beth was beyond cruel when she went after Sonja that time at her office when she felt slighted by Sonja thinking of using that name close to hers. It wasn't just a little bashing of Sonja, Beth went for the total takedown. I could never have gotten over the things Beth had said and the circumstance in which she did it (on camera and in front of all her staff).


Yes, what Bethenny did to Sonja was low-brow, and the ugliest I've seen on NY, but then there was scary island... I was new to NYHW, Bethenny was the attacker then too. She's mean and vicious.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, what Bethenny did to Sonja was low-brow, and the ugliest I've seen on NY, but then there was scary island... I was new to NYHW, Bethenny was the attacker then too. She's mean and vicious.



She definitely went for the jugular that time. It was not a good look. She also went into Luann as well, and now Luann is kissing B’s rear just like Sonja. 

Carole was the least appealing when she was good friends with Bethenny. That mean girl, holier than now attitude rubbed off too much.


----------



## MAGJES

LVSistinaMM said:


> I am going to miss Carole. If you call her a cold fish, then I am one, too. I appreciated her ability to keep her cool. I also appreciated the fact that she was one of the few ladies that resides in downtown beside Bethenny. Her fashion style was always a bit more eccentric and edgy than my preference, but I loved tuning in to see her pull it off.
> 
> Personally, I really can’t handle people who are toxic like Bethenny. Her emotional outbursts, fits of verbal diarrhea and playing a victim all the time wears on me. She almost purposely acts out in a dramatic way to garner sympathy or attention. It must be exhausting to be her friend or her partner.
> 
> Andy is wearing on me, as well. His blatant favoritism for Bethenny is painfully obvious, to the point that it bursts my imaginary bubble that what I’m watching is “reality” TV. Can’t he just “appear” to be more fair in the reunion so their story lines can appear LESS contrived? Lol!


Yes to everything. Shame on Andy.
I am a die hard Carole fan and excuse her past seasons of “supporting” B by knowing that B is very manipulative and knows how to use others.....or at least until they wise up. Carole is only human and B is good at the game she plays.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Have been and always will be a fan of Bethenny. She is who she is and I commend her for it. She had a tough upbringing, she found a way to make herself uber successful and good for her! Can she be harsh? Yes. Can she be unfiltered? Yes. But that is who she has always been. Success hasn’t changed her. She hasn’t changed who she is since season one or even when she was on The Apprentice. Carole has done a 180 and turned into such a mean girl. And those outfits? They shriek “midlife crisis.”


----------



## Ceeyahd

Goodfrtune said:


> Have been and always will be a fan of Bethenny. She is who she is and I commend her for it. She had a tough upbringing, she found a way to make herself uber successful and good for her! Can she be harsh? Yes. Can she be unfiltered? Yes. But that is who she has always been. Success hasn’t changed her. She hasn’t changed who she is since season one or even when she was on The Apprentice. Carole has done a 180 and turned into such a mean girl. And those outfits? They shriek “midlife crisis.”



Having a tough upbringing is no excuse for her ugly and toxic demeanor. Bethenney making successful business and tons of money didn't bring her calmness and happiness in her life. Carole's upbringing wasn't unicorns and rainbows, and other than her recent snootiness, she's always acted with class. This sh!t show was beneath her.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Ceeyahd said:


> Having a tough upbringing is no excuse for her ugly and toxic demeanor. Bethenney making successful business and tons of money didn't bring her calmness and happiness in her life. Carole's upbringing wasn't unicorns and rainbows, and other than her recent snootiness, she's always acted with class. This sh!t show was beneath her.



See, I don’t see her(Bethenney’s) demeanor as toxic or ugly. She says it like she sees it. I can respect that. No one said money will bring you calmness or happiness (and we know “Money can’t buy you class” [emoji1]) I can’t speak to Carole’s upbringing. I know in her ADULT life she suffered a number of tragedies but again, not sure what her childhood was like. Bethenney did not have an easy childhood and the experiences we have as children are what shape us as we get older. If Carole had a horrible childhood then I feel bad for her as well. Would love to be enlightened as to what Carole’s early years were like.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Ceeyahd said:


> Having a tough upbringing is no excuse for her ugly and toxic demeanor. Bethenney making successful business and tons of money didn't bring her calmness and happiness in her life. Carole's upbringing wasn't unicorns and rainbows, and other than her recent snootiness, she's always acted with class. This sh!t show was beneath her.



Agreed. You can only use that excuse so many times in your lifetime until you take responsibility for your behavior and get the mental help you need.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Goodfrtune said:


> See, I don’t see her(Bethenney’s) demeanor as toxic or ugly. She says it like she sees it. I can respect that. No one said money will bring you calmness or happiness (and we know “Money can’t buy you class” [emoji1]) I can’t speak to Carole’s upbringing. I know in her ADULT life she suffered a number of tragedies but again, not sure what her childhood was like. Bethenney did not have an easy childhood and the experiences we have as children are what shape us as we get older. If Carole had a horrible childhood then I feel bad for her as well. Would love to be enlightened as to what Carole’s early years were like.



In Carole's first book, she described her life growing up. Not horrid, but not easy.
I know a friend that had similar upbringing to Bethenny, except for finances. The horse track. An abusive, gambling absent father, and a mentally absent mother. She's not toxic and mean spirited. Saying it like it is, doesn't equal unfiltered cruel. Bethenny seems kind, generous and warm hearted to those who are in less than equal footing than her. She's unbecoming to those that are on par with her in lifestyle, that dynamic is unattractive and insecure.


----------



## mdcx

Ceeyahd said:


> In Carole's first book, she described her life growing up. Not horrid, but not easy.
> I know a friend that had similar upbringing to Bethenny, except for finances. The horse track. An abusive, gambling absent father, and a mentally absent mother. She's not toxic and mean spirited. Saying it like it is, doesn't equal unfiltered cruel. Bethenny seems kind, generous and warm hearted to those who are in less than equal footing than her. She's unbecoming to those that are on par with her in lifestyle, that dynamic is unattractive and insecure.


She could seek help for how to change her reactions. Cognitive behavioural therapy and anti-depressants can be very effective in helping you to re-learn healthy ways of being after an abusive childhood. Bethenny doesn't seem interested in self-development though.


----------



## Longchamp

lulilu said:


> We don't know if there were divorce proceedings and his wife will never disclose it, as she has taken the "widow" position.  Lots of reasons for delays though -- mostly financial.


They were married 26 years.  Why isn't she the widow?  I wouldn't want to minimized either if I was her.
We don't know that his issues with substance abuse is what led to the separation.


----------



## bisbee

Ceeyahd said:


> Having a tough upbringing is no excuse for her ugly and toxic demeanor. Bethenney making successful business and tons of money didn't bring her calmness and happiness in her life. Carole's upbringing wasn't unicorns and rainbows, and other than her recent snootiness, she's always acted with class. This sh!t show was beneath her.


I always liked Carole until recently.  I don’t think she acted with class toward Bethenny, even though there was no screaming involved.  Still don’t understand what could have caused such hatred.  And...sorry, but allowing those pictures of her bare ass to be posted by Adam isn’t classy.  Granted she has an incredible body...but does she need to reveal it to the world at 55?  Thought she wanted to get back to her “serious” life...


----------



## lulilu

bisbee said:


> I always liked Carole until recently.  I don’t think she acted with class toward Bethenny, even though there was no screaming involved.  Still don’t understand what could have caused such hatred.  And...sorry, but allowing those pictures of her bare ass to be posted by Adam isn’t classy.  Granted she has an incredible body...but does she need to reveal it to the world at 55?  Thought she wanted to get back to her “serious” life...



Ever since she "quit," Carole has been on a campaign to show herself doing well.  I saw a puff piece on some online magazine that showed her in "modeling" poses (and faces) with various outfits on.  It was embarrassing, but she obviously thinks she's "all that."

If she isn't utterly humiliated by last week's show and the clips of coming episodes of the reunion, I don't think she will ever have self-awareness.  Even Ramona admitted on IG that she was embarrassed.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bisbee said:


> I always liked Carole until recently.  I don’t think she acted with class toward Bethenny, even though there was no screaming involved.  Still don’t understand what could have caused such hatred.  And...sorry, but allowing those pictures of her bare ass to be posted by Adam isn’t classy.  Granted she has an incredible body...but does she need to reveal it to the world at 55?  Thought she wanted to get back to her “serious” life...



Lol, I haven't seen nor looked for the photos.


----------



## Tivo

I used to be a die hard Bethenny fan, but she pretended to be someone she really wasn’t. She absolutely has not always “been who she is.” 
Her desire for fame and nasty behavior towards others as well as her narcissism was revealed during Bethenny Ever After.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Ceeyahd said:


> Lol, I haven't seen nor looked for the photos.



It’s disappointing that these “photos” automatically mean Carole is “less serious” or “not as classy.” 

Many women, including B, have their body parts on display. I say good for them! If I look like them at their age, I’d do it, too.

Being sexy doesn’t make someone less of a feminist or less intelligent/serious. It doesn’t have to be exclusive of the other, right? 

B has been in tons of photos shoots and has been naked on a giant billboard before for PETA, but I have never thought her less intelligent of a woman for doing so, I just think she’s a toxic human being who has run out of good excuses for her bad behavior.


----------



## Ceeyahd

LVSistinaMM said:


> It’s disappointing that these “photos” automatically mean Carole is “less serious” or “not as classy.”
> 
> Many women, including B have their body parts on display. I say good for them! If I look like them at their age, I’d do it, too.
> 
> Being sexy doesn’t make someone less of a feminist or less intelligent/serious. It doesn’t have to be exclusive of one another, right?


I agree. Anything any celebrity does is critiqued, and if one isn't a fan the critique will be negative.
ETA: I just googled the photos. Those two photos? If the two photos I found are the photos being talked about, please. So if one is of certain age, she should keep herself under wrap? Bethenny, all of the ladies on this show, have displayed themselves in more risque ways, on purpose or by 'accident'. Carole is being held to a different standard, why, is it because she usually keeps it conservative?


----------



## Gal4Dior

Ceeyahd said:


> I agree. Anything any celebrity does is critiqued, and if one isn't a fan the critique will be negative.
> ETA: I just googled the photos. Those two photos? If the two photos I found are the photos being talked about, please. So if one is of certain age, she should keep herself under wrap? Bethenny, all of the ladies on this show, have displayed themselves in more risque ways, on purpose or by 'accident'. Carole is being held to a different standard, why, is it because she usually keeps it conservative?



Just for the heck of it, I googled the photos, as well. I don’t know why Carole is being pointed out for this (I really think Adam has a weird way to say Happy Bday to her), when so many HW in multiple franchises have been in more compromising photos than this! Even B has shown more skin! 

According to this story, these photos were taken on a vacation together at a small island earlier this year? It looked like some intimate moments, so this is why I’m questioning Adam’s judgement in posting, not Carole’s judgement for allowing him to take them.


----------



## lulilu

Ceeyahd said:


> Lol, I haven't seen nor looked for the photos.



Don't look.  You won't be able to unsee the photos.  (It came attached to a ezine email to me.)

Edited to add:  The photos I am talking about are in a puff piece/fashion spread.  Not the Adam photos.  Although, I am not fond of any of the naked/semi-naked photos of any of the HWs.


----------



## rockhollow

There are so many of us who didn't have the greatest childhood, but you can't spend your whole life blaming a crappy childhood for being a shi**y adult. 
And Carole must take ownership for her bad behaviour that last couple of seasons, even though I say she was influenced by Beth.
IMO, I don't think Carole has ever been that confinement in herself, and hanging out with Beth and her superstar lifestyle must have seems pretty amazing - intoxicating.
Carole must have just been sweep up, it must have been like joining the most popular girls after being the underdog.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> There are so many of us who didn't have the greatest childhood, but you can't spend your whole life blaming a crappy childhood for being a shi**y adult.
> And Carole must take ownership for her bad behaviour that last couple of seasons, even though I say she was influenced by Beth.
> IMO, I don't think Carole has ever been that confinement in herself, and hanging out with Beth and her superstar lifestyle must have seems pretty amazing - intoxicating.
> Carole must have just been sweep up, it must have been like joining the most popular girls after being the underdog.



Then Carole found that Bethenny has no loyalty, and in that mean girl club there's nothing off limits with the self appointed queen bee. Whether in high school or in adulthood, the popular mean girl clique is all the same. She should have known better.


----------



## Longchamp

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...s-hard-to-breathe-after-dennis-shields-death/

Maybe she'll have respect for Dorinda and Carole's losses now.  But no, it's always about B.


----------



## lulilu

Longchamp said:


> They were married 26 years.  Why isn't she the widow?  I wouldn't want to minimized either if I was her.
> We don't know that his issues with substance abuse is what led to the separation.



Technically she is the widow.  Legally.  But they were supposedly in the process of divorce and hadn't lived together for at least two years.  He clearly was in love with Bethenny.  IMHO, she is not in the same position as if they were happily married when Dennis died.  But she is acting as if she is, including asking Bethenny not to attend the funeral (if that report is in fact true).  It's not as if Bethenny's relationship with Dennis was a secret, kept from the children.  I think she was acting as best she could to diminish that relationship.


----------



## Longchamp

Carole's behavior this season is not what we had become accustomed.
what is the common denominator with Jill, Jason, Carole and Romona?  I'm hoping that Sonja gets the cahoonas  to stand up to B someday.  Remember affable Fredrick said that he would never work with her again. 
And the rest that put up with her are afraid of her or need her.


----------



## bisbee

LVSistinaMM said:


> It’s disappointing that these “photos” automatically mean Carole is “less serious” or “not as classy.”
> 
> Many women, including B, have their body parts on display. I say good for them! If I look like them at their age, I’d do it, too.
> 
> Being sexy doesn’t make someone less of a feminist or less intelligent/serious. It doesn’t have to be exclusive of the other, right?
> 
> B has been in tons of photos shoots and has been naked on a giant billboard before for PETA, but I have never thought her less intelligent of a woman for doing so, I just think she’s a toxic human being who has run out of good excuses for her bad behavior.



We can agree to disagree.  Just had a discussion about this recently...regarding women who are not “famous” dressing to reveal their breasts.  My point is that those who do that do it for attention.  Problem is, it attracts the attention of people you would not want that attention from in addition to those you do.  As long as that is acknowledged, have at it.  I just don’t understand the desire for that kind of attention, but that’s my opinion.


----------



## Longchamp

But Bisbee, why do B, Romona and Sonja get a pass?  But not Carole?
Lest we forget Sonja's untied dress at the cabaret performance.
I know this sounds terrible, these ladies are too old to be showing so much skin. But I'm proud of them that they  aren't ashamed or embarrassed.  As long as they can handle the criticism that may be bestowed on them.

Lulu wears slinky dresses at her cabaret performance, I think she looks fantastic. Carole's eclectic style is too far out there for my taste. But I can still admire her, not her clothes.

I think there should be term limits for being a HW.  Get out in 3 years before you lose your self esteem and it goes to your head. Heather was classy and smart to get out.


----------



## Ceeyahd

lulilu said:


> Technically she is the widow.  Legally.  But they were supposedly in the process of divorce and hadn't lived together for at least two years.  He clearly was in love with Bethenny.  IMHO, she is not in the same position as if they were happily married when Dennis died.  But she is acting as if she is, including asking Bethenny not to attend the funeral (if that report is in fact true).  It's not as if Bethenny's relationship with Dennis was a secret, kept from the children.  I think she was acting as best she could to diminish that relationship.



Didn't Bethenny attend the funeral? I thought there was a photo of her at the service. It's not nice to ask anyone to not attend, unless of course they're apt to make a scene. I thought Bethenney was quoted as saying they, the whole Dennis family was like family to Bethenny.


----------



## lulilu

Ceeyahd said:


> Didn't Bethenny attend the funeral? I thought there was a photo of her at the service. It's not nice to ask anyone to not attend, unless of course they're apt to make a scene. I thought Bethenney was quoted as saying they, the whole Dennis family was like family to Bethenny.



You are right.  She did attend.  But supposedly the widow asked her not to (according to some gossip sites).  I think she was entitled to attend and, if true, the widow was out of line.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Longchamp said:


> But Bisbee, why do B, Romona and Sonja get a pass?  But not Carole?
> Lest we forget Sonja's untied dress at the cabaret performance.
> I know this sounds terrible, these ladies are too old to be showing so much skin. But I'm proud of them that they  aren't ashamed or embarrassed.  As long as they can handle the criticism that may be bestowed on them.
> 
> Lulu wears slinky dresses at her cabaret performance, I think she looks fantastic. Carole's eclectic style is too far out there for my taste. But I can still admire her, not her clothes.
> 
> I think there should be term limits for being a HW.  Get out in 3 years before you lose your self esteem and it goes to your head. Heather was classy and smart to get out.



TA. I wouldn’t show skin like that, because I’m not comfortable with it. However, if that is their choice and they are confident with their own bodies, good for them.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Ceeyahd said:


> Didn't Bethenny attend the funeral? I thought there was a photo of her at the service. It's not nice to ask anyone to not attend, unless of course they're apt to make a scene. I thought Bethenney was quoted as saying they, the whole Dennis family was like family to Bethenny.



The story is confusing.  I thought Bethenny knew Dennis through his wife - that they were friends initially  from highschool or college.  Even if Dennis's marriage was on the rocks, weren't their rumors that he and Bethenny were having an affair before he officially seperated?  And then Bethenny kind of rewrote history that she really wasn't that close to his wife after all..  
We only have Bethenny's side of the story.
If the widow didn't want Bethenny at the funeral she should respected the Widow's wishes. Even if they were separated, they had been  married for a very long time and had a family.  Funerals are a very emotional time.  Bethenny should have put her big girl pants on and said this time its not about me.  I found the article in US magazine extremely off putting.


----------



## Ceeyahd

CanuckBagLover said:


> The story is confusing.  I thought Bethenny knew Dennis through his wife - that they were friends initially  from highschool or college.  Even if Dennis's marriage was on the rocks, weren't their rumors that he and Bethenny were having an affair before he officially seperated?  And then Bethenny kind of rewrote history that she really wasn't that close to his wife after all..
> We only have Bethenny's side of the story.
> If the widow didn't want Bethenny at the funeral she should respected the Widow's wishes. Even if they were separated, they had been  married for a very long time and had a family.  Funerals are a very emotional time.  Bethenny should have put her big girl pants on and said this time its not about me.  I found the article in US magazine extremely off putting.



I didn't read more than what was 'in front' of me. I am out of the loop on this story. What a mess.


----------



## tweegy

Longchamp said:


> Carole's behavior this season is not what we had become accustomed.
> what is the common denominator with Jill, Jason, Carole and Romona?  I'm hoping that Sonja gets the cahoonas  to stand up to B someday.  Remember affable Fredrick said that he would never work with her again.
> And the rest that put up with her are afraid of her or need her.


I can see why Carole got axed tho. Did you see that glare Andy shot at Carole when her phone pinged in the interview? If he had lasers out his eyeballs Carole would be dead. That and her being more vocal I think is what made it more final. Either she was not caring cause she was planning not to return or they we not having that attitude and axed her. Either way, pretty funny.


----------



## Ceeyahd

tweegy said:


> I can see why Carole got axed tho. Did you see that glare Andy shot at Carole when her phone pinged in the interview? If he had lasers out his eyeballs Carole would be dead. That and her being more vocal I think is what made it more final. Either she was not caring cause she was planning not to return or they we not having that attitude and axed her. Either way, pretty funny.



It's strange that a pinging phone would result in an axing, or speaking out, aggressively at a reunion. Plenty of pinging/ringing phones have made an appearance at a reunion. Far worse behavior has been exhibited at a reunion. There must be way more to this parting. Perhaps Carole gave notice of departing and Andy was sour .Or his head has grown roots up Bethenny's rear end. Andy was clearly on B's team, no matter the reason. I'm glad Carole finally found her b!tch voice, she seemed to be a doormat. I enjoyed her quietness, her presence on the show was different from other HWs. These HWs are ass clowns for the most part. We'll probably never know. I didn't watch the show before to understand why Jill was booted, but did watch enough, after the fact to see she wasn't happy with it. She was desperate to set something straight, with going on WWHL and recording it? What is the story on Jill?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

If Sonja and Ramona are both selling their homes, where do they live now? Still in nyc or off to the Hamptons?


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> I can see why Carole got axed tho. Did you see that glare Andy shot at Carole when her phone pinged in the interview? If he had lasers out his eyeballs Carole would be dead. That and her being more vocal I think is what made it more final. Either she was not caring cause she was planning not to return or they we not having that attitude and axed her. Either way, pretty funny.


Apparently Carol quit, right after taping...


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> Apparently Carol quit, right after taping...



Before or after taping the reunion?


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Apparently Carol quit, right after taping...


She's that employee that DGAF lol she knows she's leaving


----------



## bisbee

Longchamp said:


> But Bisbee, why do B, Romona and Sonja get a pass?  But not Carole?
> Lest we forget Sonja's untied dress at the cabaret performance.
> I know this sounds terrible, these ladies are too old to be showing so much skin. But I'm proud of them that they  aren't ashamed or embarrassed.  As long as they can handle the criticism that may be bestowed on them.



I never said the others should get a pass!  Carole has always tried to portray herself as the serious intellectual.  She had a serious job as a journalist (she did).  I find it curious that she would want to share those types of photographs of her body.  Not that she can’t or shouldn’t.  I just, in my opinion, don’t understand the reasoning.  That’s all.


----------



## Jayne1

Has any fired housewife admitted to being fired? They all say they’re ready for something new or something like that.


----------



## Tropigal3

Jayne1 said:


> Has any fired housewife admitted to being fired? They all say they’re ready for something new or something like that.



At the same time there are always some viewers who think every person has to be fired.  That no one DARE leave by  choice.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Jayne1 said:


> Has any fired housewife admitted to being fired? They all say they’re ready for something new or something like that.



Didn’t Andy come out and say that no one ever actually left by choice?  Except maybe Bethenny the first time....and now maybe Carole.  

I do hate when they blame their bad behavior on the show, like the show made them do it, own your poor behavior.


----------



## Bentley1

They ALL say they have left by choice, which I do not believe in the slightest. I guess bravo has been allowing them to go with this narrative to save face, but it’s not believable in the slightest when every single one, including the one-Seasoners, try to tell us they left the show on their own. I’m sure 99% were kicked off.


----------



## Tropigal3

Bentley1 said:


> They ALL say they have left by choice, which I do not believe in the slightest. I guess bravo has been allowing them to go with this narrative to save face, but it’s not believable in the slightest when every single one, including the one-Seasoners, try to tell us they left the show on their own. I’m sure 99% were kicked off.



True.  And it's also not believable, at least to me, that only Bethanny has ever "chosen" to leave and everyone else just pretends they choose to leave.


----------



## Bentley1

Tropigal3 said:


> True.  And it's also not believable, at least to me, that only Bethanny has ever "chosen" to leave and everyone else just pretends they choose to leave.


Lol, oh yeah, Bethany would love to have us believe that and Andy being her lapdog let’s her get away with saying that. I’m sure there are others who left on their own accord, I’m thinking Carol may be one of them.


----------



## Aimee3

According to the NY Post there was no autopsy done on Dennis Shields etc. I copied and pasted the article below:
The cause of death of Bethenny Frankel’s boyfriend Dennis Shields has been ruled “undetermined” – because an autopsy wasn’t performed, officials said Wednesday.

The city’s Chief Medical Examiner Barbara Sampson said an autopsy wasn’t done “due to religious objection,” a decision she said is upheld in cases where “no criminality is suspected.”

Shields, 51, died from a suspected drug overdose at his apartment in ***** Tower on Aug. 10 – despite being given two doses of Narcan.

He was able to tell responding officers that he took a fatal combination of oxycodone, Vicodin and a sleeping pill before losing consciousness.

On Sunday, Frankel, a star on the “Real Housewives of New York,” said his sudden death was “excruciating.”

“Our relationship is current so it’s painfully raw. Trying to stay healthy & move through it w tears & close friends. Xo,” she tweeted to her followers.


----------



## baghagg

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, oh yeah, Bethany would love to have us believe that and Andy being her lapdog let’s her get away with saying that. I’m sure there are others who left on their own accord, I’m thinking Carol may be one of them.


Didn't Bethenny leave RHONY for her own Bravo spinoff?


----------



## baghagg

So.... if they're all so mad at each other,  would you say this picture was taken right before they taped the reunion?  #everypicturetellsastorydon'tit?  #notsurei'mbuyingit


----------



## Ceeyahd

baghagg said:


> So.... if they're all so mad at each other,  would you say this picture was taken right before they taped the reunion?  #everypicturetellsastorydon'tit?  #notsurei'mbuyingit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177770


Just doing their job?


----------



## simone72

I watched last 15 minutes of reunion last night. It was impossible to watch ! Bethenny going for Carole’s throat literally and won’t let anyone get a word in. She is sad to watch, achieved so much and still sad unhappy miserable human being.She must drain anyone who is a friend it’s only about her all the time and all this hatred that comes out of her. In the real world you fall out of a friendship and that’s it !


----------



## kemilia

Part 2 was pretty screamy, looks like the gloves are off Carole since she knew she was outta there soon. 

I'm glad that there will be a Part 3 since my Sonja has done nothing except sit there and watch the fighting--she generally has some kookiness to add and she's been so quiet.

Carole's boots/shoes looked great on the closeups but not so much in the regular shots, just a random comment


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Kudos for Carole calling out Andy.  Carole is really burning bridges, clearly she made her mind up she wasn't coming back but have to wonder if there is more to the story, if Bethenny had a hand behind the scenes.
Wanted to wipe Bethenny's smug grin off her face.
But the back and forth over who said what/texted what between Bethenny and Carole got tedious.
Really felt it distasteful that at the end they put a caption "In memory of Dennis Sheilds". First, he was tangential to the story - only brought in because Bethenny was dating him.  I only remember seeing him once on the show (at that dinner party).  Secondly, there was no discussion of Dennis at the reunion, they weren't honoring his memory in any way.  Why associate his tragic death with such tawdry behavior shown on the reunion?  If I was his family, I would be very upset.


----------



## Ceeyahd

CanuckBagLover said:


> Kudos for Carole calling out Andy.  Carole is really burning bridges, clearly she made her mind up she wasn't coming back but have to wonder if there is more to the story, if Bethenny had a hand behind the scenes.
> Wanted to wipe Bethenny's smug grin off her face.
> But the back and forth over who said what/texted what between Bethenny and Carole got tedious.
> Really felt it distasteful that at the end they put a caption "In memory of Dennis Sheilds". First, he was tangential to the story - only brought in because Bethenny was dating him.  I only remember seeing him once on the show (at that dinner party).  Secondly, there was no discussion of Dennis at the reunion, they weren't honoring his memory in any way.  Why associate his tragic death with such tawdry behavior shown on the reunion?  If I was his family, I would be very upset.


Yes, it was tedious. Dennis passed away after the taping of the reunion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

baghagg said:


> So.... if they're all so mad at each other,  would you say this picture was taken right before they taped the reunion?  #everypicturetellsastorydon'tit?  #notsurei'mbuyingit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177770


this is the order they were seated on the couch, so I guess they just all got up and took a pic.  One for the team.  All in a days work


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> Kudos for Carole calling out Andy.  Carole is really burning bridges, clearly she made her mind up she wasn't coming back but have to wonder if there is more to the story, if Bethenny had a hand behind the scenes.
> Wanted to wipe Bethenny's smug grin off her face.
> But the back and forth over who said what/texted what between Bethenny and Carole got tedious.
> Really felt it distasteful that at the end they put a caption "In memory of Dennis Sheilds". First, he was tangential to the story - only brought in because Bethenny was dating him.  I only remember seeing him once on the show (at that dinner party).  Secondly, there was no discussion of Dennis at the reunion, they weren't honoring his memory in any way.  Why associate his tragic death with such tawdry behavior shown on the reunion?  If I was his family, I would be very upset.


all the back and forth was painful and didn't prove anything.  They should both have said 'the relationship has run it's course'.  Period.  It happens all the time.

I will always believe that Bethenny was never a real friend to Carol, but used her for a mouthpiece during all of the divorce and goings on with Jason.  Carol wised up and started distancing herself.    Bethenny being the clingy person she is, just poked the bear and Carol was fed up.


----------



## bisbee

I guess I will never get it...the hatred for Bethenny...but that’s fine.  I just don’t read her like many of you.

Dennis was on the show a number of times.  I see no problem with the message at the end...no disrespect to his family.  A simple statement.


----------



## Goodfrtune

They did bring up Dennis on part 2 of the reunion when they were talking about LuAnn.  Bethenny mentioned that Dennis was helping Lu out with some of the financial stuff going on from the lawsuit her kids and ex were filing against her. I thought it was fitting that they put up the “in memory” picture considering they had been talking about him during that part of the reunion.

I also don’t get the hatred for Bethenny. I admire her and what she has accomplished. She is a straight shooter and I guess, so am I so maybe I identify with her in certain respects.


----------



## DC-Cutie

for the record, this chick doesn't hate Bethenny.  I don't even know her.  My vibe from her isn't one that I would mesh well with...


----------



## RueMonge

DC-Cutie said:


> for the record, this chick doesn't hate Bethenny.  I don't even know her.  My vibe from her isn't one that I would mesh well with...



Same here. I'm fully team Carole, but I don't hate Bethenny I wouldn't choose to spend much time with her...too exhausting.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Not sure where the “I hate Bethenny” idea is coming from. I don’t hate her. She hasn’t done anything to me personally to me that would solicit hatred.

I just see her as a person who creates drama, manipulates the story to her favor, and constantly plays victim. Her bad behavior is getting over the top and draining on me, as a viewer. I can’t imagine how draining it would be to be her friend and partner!


----------



## sgj99

I don't hate Bethenny but I do find her a miserable person ... nothing makes her happy.  again, look at her lack of friendships, she relies on her staff.  She's very angry and sucks the energy out of everyone.  If you don't see things her way than you're wrong.

I've never been a Sonja fan, I think she's an embarrassment to her family, especially her kid.  She looked like a fool on the reunion just constantly nodding her head in agreement to any and everything Bethanny said.

I loved it  when Carole asked Andy if her was afraid of Bethenny too ... that was hilarious!


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> for the record, this chick doesn't hate Bethenny.  I don't even know her.  My vibe from her isn't one that I would mesh well with...





RueMonge said:


> Same here. I'm fully team Carole, but I don't hate Bethenny I wouldn't choose to spend much time with her...too exhausting.





LVSistinaMM said:


> Not sure where the “I hate Bethenny” idea is coming from. I don’t hate her. She hasn’t done anything to me personally to me that would solicit hatred.
> 
> I just see her as a person who creates drama, manipulates the story to her favor, and constantly plays victim. Her bad behavior is getting over the top and draining on me, as a viewer. I can’t imagine how draining it would be to be her friend and partner!



All of the above.


----------



## Tropigal3

DC-Cutie said:


> all the back and forth was painful and didn't prove anything.  They should both have said 'the relationship has run it's course'.  Period.  It happens all the time.
> 
> I will always believe that Bethenny was never a real friend to Carol, but used her for a mouthpiece during all of the divorce and goings on with Jason.  Carol wised up and started distancing herself.    Bethenny being the clingy person she is, just poked the bear and Carol was fed up.



I think that Bethanny felt she had a real and close relationship with Carole.  But Bethanny lacks the skills for long term relationships.  She perceived Carole's friendship with Tinsley as something more and put too much energy into "fixing" it but instead made it worse.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tropigal3 said:


> I think that Bethanny felt she had a real and close relationship with Carole.  But Bethanny lacks the skills for long term relationships.  She perceived Carole's friendship with Tinsley as something more and put too much energy into "fixing" it but instead made it worse.


Bethenny seems territorial.  Like what's the problem with Carol getting close with Tinsley?  None, other than Tinsely was now taking Carol's time away from Bethenny


----------



## buzzytoes

I wonder if Carol found out that maybe Jason wasn't as bad as Bethany tried to make him seem. Like if she found out Bethany was straight up lying about things and tried to distance herself without giving any real reason why.


----------



## bisbee

buzzytoes said:


> I wonder if Carol found out that maybe Jason wasn't as bad as Bethany tried to make him seem. Like if she found out Bethany was straight up lying about things and tried to distance herself without giving any real reason why.



That seems a bit too speculative to me.  Perhaps I should have used a word other than “hatred” before...I actually only see hatred toward Bethenny from Carole.  I also don’t buy Carole being “bullied”...she is too much of a strong, present woman for that to happen.


----------



## buzzytoes

bisbee said:


> That seems a bit too speculative to me.  Perhaps I should have used a word other than “hatred” before...I actually only see hatred toward Bethenny from Carole.  I also don’t buy Carole being “bullied”...she is too much of a strong, present woman for that to happen.


I don't see her as a victim of bullying either but since so many people say Carole seems to actually be angry/hate Bethany then there must be more to the story than "we just grew apart."


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Tropigal3 said:


> I think that Bethanny felt she had a real and close relationship with Carole.  But Bethanny lacks the skills for long term relationships.  She perceived Carole's friendship with Tinsley as something more and put too much energy into "fixing" it but instead made it worse.



I agree with this.  I think Bethanny is a lonely girl who wanted Carole to be her friend but no one is friends with someone who is that blunt and exhausting.  It is hard to have long term friends who are real....esp people who are just their trying to benefit from the friendship.


----------



## swags

I was over all of them at the end of part 2. I think Bethenny should leave the show at least for a season. Its no wonder she was on and off with Dennis. Who would want to be around that all the time? All her career insults to Carol. RHONY is pretty much a career so she needs to quit acting like she is above everyone with her processed crappy line of crap. 
Bring in some housewives. None of them are housewives. The show could be called Drunk in the City.


----------



## beekmanhill

swags said:


> I was over all of them at the end of part 2. I think Bethenny should leave the show at least for a season. Its no wonder she was on and off with Dennis. Who would want to be around that all the time? All her career insults to Carol. RHONY is pretty much a career so she needs to quit acting like she is above everyone with her processed crappy line of crap.
> Bring in some housewives. None of them are housewives. The show could be called Drunk in the City.



I agree.  I'd likesome new blood next year.  But not surprisingly, Bethenny has announced her return.  She can't give up the spotlight.


----------



## Gal4Dior

beekmanhill said:


> I agree.  I'd likesome new blood next year.  But not surprisingly, Bethenny has announced her return.  She can't give up the spotlight.



Like her lapdog/bff, Andy, would ever allow her not to return to the franchise!!


----------



## tweegy

bisbee said:


> That seems a bit too speculative to me.  Perhaps I should have used a word other than “hatred” before...I actually only see hatred toward Bethenny from Carole.  I also don’t buy Carole being “bullied”...she is too much of a strong, present woman for that to happen.


Yep, I thought I was the only one who noticed that. Don't get me wrong I see the mess Beth pulls.. but Carole was the one dragging the feud from what I see. Right after their talks Carole would dog beth in the confessionals. And it's really obvious what was going on with Carole. She got caught up with Tinsley and even to the end of the season started shading her. And all of a sudden was into the glam life.. Carole can do whatever, but in essence, lets not pretend like she wasn't trying to act like Tinsley for a minute


----------



## CeeJay

I'll start out by saying that I've never been team Bethenny, but Carole has never really needed her "approval" (nor Dorinda or Tinsley) for that matter.  Each one of them is wealthy on their own, so to constantly have make it look like they are nothing, have done nothing .. well, that can get old very quick.  I honestly wish Bethenny would leave and it's SO obvious that Andy just thinks she's wonderful, so he's always going to take her side.  I truly wonder if Dorinda will be the next one to leave; she doesn't really need the $$$ and she and Carole were pretty friendly .. since they both went through tragic deaths of their husbands.


----------



## lulilu

Dennis not having an autopsy confirmed:

"On August 29, the Chief Medical Examiner of New York City explained that because of a religious objection to the autopsy, it was not conducted and Dennis’ cause of death has been listed as “undetermined.”

“An OCME autopsy was not performed in this case due to a religious objection, upheld by law in such instances where no criminality is suspected,” Chief Medical Examiner Barbara Sampson, MD, PhD, said in a statement.

In the state of New York, a religious objection will prevent an autopsy from taking place as long as authorities don’t believe a crime took place."

https://realityblurb.com/2018/08/29...plus-how-shes-keeping-busy-after-his-passing/


----------



## Prufrock613

baghagg said:


> Didn't Bethenny leave RHONY for her own Bravo spinoff?


And tanked talk show. 

She was NOT the next Ellen


----------



## Prufrock613

Goodfrtune said:


> They did bring up Dennis on part 2 of the reunion when they were talking about LuAnn.  Bethenny mentioned that Dennis was helping Lu out with some of the financial stuff going on from the lawsuit her kids and ex were filing against her.


No, BF wanted Lu to have Dennis help her out, that never happened.

LuAnn was the same woman smearing BF and Dennis 2 reunions ago about the timeline of their relationship.  No class BF had Dennis’ daughter on her cell to clear things up


----------



## chowlover2

Prufrock613 said:


> And tanked talk show.
> 
> She was NOT the next Ellen


Not to mention the tanked home flip show with Frederik. He has said he would never work with her again.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Bethenny just constantly, attempts, to put the other women in their place. It's so unbecoming, from their finances, their personal lives, age shaming, achievements. She's so insecure, and she will always be miserable. She's acts as if she's been taking steroids. She's been the narrator on the show, other than her beef with Carole and her relief efforts, and the jeans, all she offered was patting herself on the back. She's made money, and money makes money. She's the perfect example of money can't buy you class. She's never happy unless she's sitting there with  with a sh!t eating grin on her face waiting for the next opportunity to work another self promoting moment. When she spoke with jill at the funeral and Jill said something about being all alone, Bethenney chimed in and said ' I'm all alone too'. She's awful, and she'll always be awful. In the preview of the 3rd part of the reunion they show up and over Carole screaming something (bouyah?) I've always enjoyed Andy, but after what I've seen on that reunion so far, yuck. All Bethenney has done so far is talk over others when confronted, and respond like a child. Wait for next season, see who she aligns herself with and she chews up and spits out. She's awful. I've never tried her products. Do her products make money or was the skinny girl money she made just come from selling the company? I have never seen her products at any family members homes, friends homes, at work.. no where in my world. I see it on the show only. Maybe Californians don't buy her stuff. Sonja is a tool. They're all ass clowns, but except B is whole other level of ass.


----------



## simone72

I have only seen the skinny girl margarita and wine products here in Florida I haven’t seen any of the packaged stuff maybe there is but I didn’t pay attention


----------



## bisbee

Ceeyahd said:


> Bethenny just constantly, attempts, to put the other women in their place. It's so unbecoming, from their finances, their personal lives, age shaming, achievements. She's so insecure, and she will always be miserable. She's acts as if she's been taking steroids. She's been the narrator on the show, other than her beef with Carole and her relief efforts, and the jeans, all she offered was patting herself on the back. She's made money, and money makes money. She's the perfect example of money can't buy you class. She's never happy unless she's sitting there with  with a sh!t eating grin on her face waiting for the next opportunity to work another self promoting moment. When she spoke with jill at the funeral and Jill said something about being all alone, Bethenney chimed in and said ' I'm all alone too'. She's awful, and she'll always be awful. In the preview of the 3rd part of the reunion they show up and over Carole screaming something (bouyah?) I've always enjoyed Andy, but after what I've seen on that reunion so far, yuck. All Bethenney has done so far is talk over others when confronted, and respond like a child. Wait for next season, see who she aligns herself with and she chews up and spits out. She's awful. I've never tried her products. Do her products make money or was the skinny girl money she made just come from selling the company? I have never seen her products at any family members homes, friends homes, at work.. no where in my world. I see it on the show only. Maybe Californians don't buy her stuff. Sonja is a tool. They're all ass clowns, but except B is whole other level of ass.


Wow...not a fan of Bethenny.  Got it!


----------



## jiffer

Ceeyahd said:


> Bethenny just constantly, attempts, to put the other women in their place. It's so unbecoming, from their finances, their personal lives, age shaming, achievements. She's so insecure, and she will always be miserable.
> She's acts as if she's been taking steroids. She's been the narrator on the show, other than her beef with Carole and her relief efforts, and the jeans, all she offered was patting herself on the back. She's made money, and money makes money. She's the perfect example of money can't buy you class. She's never happy unless she's sitting there with  with a sh!t eating grin on her face waiting for the next opportunity to work another self promoting moment. When she spoke with jill at the funeral and Jill said something about being all alone, Bethenney chimed in and said ' I'm all alone too'. She's awful, and she'll always be awful. In the preview of the 3rd part of the reunion they show up and over Carole screaming something (bouyah?) I've always enjoyed Andy, but after what I've seen on that reunion so far, yuck. All Bethenney has done so far is talk over others when confronted, and respond like a child. Wait for next season, see who she aligns herself with and she chews up and spits out. She's awful. I've never tried her products. Do her products make money or was the skinny girl money she made just come from selling the company? I have never seen her products at any family members homes, friends homes, at work.. no where in my world. I see it on the show only. Maybe Californians don't buy her stuff. Sonja is a tool. They're all ass clowns, but except B is whole other level of ass.



I have tried a few of her products. They were pretty good. I have tried the popcorn, water addative drink and margarita mix. The popcorn is one of my favorites. I'm very curious about the jean's. Depending on the reviews and price point I might give the jean's a try.


----------



## Tropigal3

There's also Skinny girl shape wear.  They fit well and are comfortable.


----------



## CeeJay

Ceeyahd said:


> Bethenny just constantly, attempts, to put the other women in their place. It's so unbecoming, from their finances, their personal lives, age shaming, achievements. She's so insecure, and she will always be miserable. She's acts as if she's been taking steroids. She's been the narrator on the show, other than her beef with Carole and her relief efforts, and the jeans, all she offered was patting herself on the back. She's made money, and money makes money. She's the perfect example of money can't buy you class. She's never happy unless she's sitting there with  with a sh!t eating grin on her face waiting for the next opportunity to work another self promoting moment. When she spoke with jill at the funeral and Jill said something about being all alone, Bethenney chimed in and said ' I'm all alone too'. She's awful, and she'll always be awful. In the preview of the 3rd part of the reunion they show up and over Carole screaming something (bouyah?) I've always enjoyed Andy, but after what I've seen on that reunion so far, yuck. All Bethenney has done so far is talk over others when confronted, and respond like a child. Wait for next season, see who she aligns herself with and she chews up and spits out. She's awful. I've never tried her products. Do her products make money or was the skinny girl money she made just come from selling the company? I have never seen her products at any family members homes, friends homes, at work.. no where in my world. I see it on the show only. Maybe Californians don't buy her stuff. Sonja is a tool. They're all ass clowns, but except B is whole other level of ass.


THIS 100%!!!!  Look, I can appreciate her hustle, but shazizzle .. there is NO need to belittle the other gals constantly.  It's like she's in her GLORY when she can do that .. that's pathetic.  Totally agree on the Andy account as well; does she have dirt on him that he's constantly kissing her a@@???


----------



## beekmanhill

jiffer said:


> I have tried a few of her products. They were pretty good. I have tried the popcorn, water addative drink and margarita mix. The popcorn is one of my favorites. I'm very curious about the jean's. Depending on the reviews and price point I might give the jean's a try.


The popcorn is Orville Redenbacher's and it already existed in Canada under his brand name.  At least many posters stated that at the time of release.  BF got a deal to slap her SG label on it.  Gotta give her credit for hustling for deals like that one.   I always looked for it, but my grocery store never had it.


----------



## pjhm

Ceeyahd said:


> Bethenny just constantly, attempts, to put the other women in their place. It's so unbecoming, from their finances, their personal lives, age shaming, achievements. She's so insecure, and she will always be miserable. She's acts as if she's been taking steroids. She's been the narrator on the show, other than her beef with Carole and her relief efforts, and the jeans, all she offered was patting herself on the back. She's made money, and money makes money. She's the perfect example of money can't buy you class. She's never happy unless she's sitting there with  with a sh!t eating grin on her face waiting for the next opportunity to work another self promoting moment. When she spoke with jill at the funeral and Jill said something about being all alone, Bethenney chimed in and said ' I'm all alone too'. She's awful, and she'll always be awful. In the preview of the 3rd part of the reunion they show up and over Carole screaming something (bouyah?) I've always enjoyed Andy, but after what I've seen on that reunion so far, yuck. All Bethenney has done so far is talk over others when confronted, and respond like a child. Wait for next season, see who she aligns herself with and she chews up and spits out. She's awful. I've never tried her products. Do her products make money or was the skinny girl money she made just come from selling the company? I have never seen her products at any family members homes, friends homes, at work.. no where in my world. I see it on the show only. Maybe Californians don't buy her stuff. Sonja is a tool. They're all ass clowns, but except B is whole other level of ass.


I've never liked Andy so I loved it when Carole called him out "So you are afraid of her too"--only comment Carole ever made that I enjoyed hearing.......


----------



## Ceeyahd

pjhm said:


> I've never liked Andy so I loved it when Carole called him out "So you are afraid of her too"--only comment Carole ever made that I enjoyed hearing.......


Yes, I'm happy she asked the question. I think I'm just disappointed that these HW shows aren't about luxury lifestyles, as much as they're mean girl shows.


----------



## kemilia

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, I'm happy she asked the question. I think I'm just disappointed that these HW shows aren't about luxury lifestyles, as much as they're mean girl shows.


I agree! 

At the beginning it was about LVP's closet, Kyle's insane makeup table with every kind of makeup/brush etc. visible and Yolanda's fridge and lemon grove. I would even pause when the cameras zoomed through Erika's closet of extremely tacky outfits & crazy jewelry. Now it's mostly fights and catty comments. I only watch BH & NYC, but when I see (for a second while zooming around the dial) one of the others HW shows--it's all screeching women.


----------



## lulilu

pjhm said:


> I've never liked Andy so I loved it when Carole called him out "So you are afraid of her too"--only comment Carole ever made that I enjoyed hearing.......





Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, I'm happy she asked the question. I think I'm just disappointed that these HW shows aren't about luxury lifestyles, as much as they're mean girl shows.



Maybe you are saying this, but IMO that "question" was merely an attack on Andy.  Bad form.  And shows that Carole was spinning out of control.


----------



## pjhm

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, I'm happy she asked the question. I think I'm just disappointed that these HW shows aren't about luxury lifestyles, as much as they're mean girl shows.


You r right, that’s what this show has turned in to-and most episodes aren’t enjoyable to watch.


----------



## pjhm

lulilu said:


> Maybe you are saying this, but IMO that "question" was merely an attack on Andy.  Bad form.  And shows that Carole was spinning out of control.


Well that could be true too, Carole was fed up and I’m no fan of hers either, but think there’s some truth in what she said.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't care about seeing their closets. I can go to the store and gawk at the jewellery or handbags if I want to see that stuff. Usually seeing their closets and showing off just reminds me how vapid the HWs are. Especially the BH HWs.

I'm more interested in the interpersonal relationships and I've always thought the NY HWs were the most intelligent with actual thoughts in their heads, so I prefer to see and hear about that.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Jayne1 said:


> I don't care about seeing their closets. I can go to the store and gawk at the jewellery or handbags if I want to see that stuff. Usually seeing their closets and showing off just reminds me how vapid the HWs are. Especially the BH HWs.
> 
> I'm more interested in the interpersonal relationships and I've always thought the NY HWs were the most intelligent with actual thoughts in their heads, so I prefer to see and hear about that.


I don't want to spend much time on the closets, I enjoy the whole picture of their lives, from their achievements, lifestyle, interactions with the work they're involved in.. just not the dog piling fighting, constant bickering. Disagreements and alcohol don't mix well, it's boring, negative and unproductive. Friends disagree, but if I was part of group of friends that acted like that, no thanks. I know it's their job to bring the drama, but the fighting is seemingly the focus/goal. There are ways to disagree intelligently with dignity.


----------



## Tropigal3

I've only watched a couple of episodes from the Atlanta franchise a few seasons back.   I'm wondering since it is said to be the most popular of the HW shows, and imo it has the most outrageous drama of all, maybe Bravo/producers want more ridiculous OTT drama.  These shows seem to push frenemies outside the limits of what is normal.  I just cannot imagine that most of these women behave this way before they were on the show or even outside of the show.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Jayne1

Ceeyahd said:


> I don't want to spend much time on the closets, I enjoy the whole picture of their lives, from their achievements, lifestyle, interactions with the work they're involved in.. just not the dog piling fighting, constant bickering. Disagreements and alcohol don't mix well, it's boring, negative and unproductive. Friends disagree, but if I was part of group of friends that acted like that, no thanks. I know it's their job to bring the drama, but the fighting is seemingly the focus/goal. There are ways to disagree intelligently with dignity.


Agree. So much bickering. But apparently they’re supposed to fight.


----------



## Longchamp

I was out of touch with tPF for about a week.
Just catching up.
Editing on these shows is suspect to portray a housewife a certain way.  Now that Carole is gone, she's letting the cat out of the bag with her twitter comment about "Look at my confessional, I'm wearing the same shirt" or something to that effect. She is trying to point out how comments she made were made on same day and not constant fighting with B.  I'm sure signed a NDA, so she might be treading on thin ice if she keeps talking.
I'd love to know the names of ladies that were offered to be on the NY and BH shows and turned it down. Those are the smart ones.

PS I just saw that no autopsy on Dennis and death certificate to be signed undetermined. What a crock of crap. Don't tell me his religion prevented them from doing an autopsy. Medical examiners refuse the request all the time and proceed.  They have precedent. Are you trying to tell me that they didn't even do a toxicology screen on him?  Hmmm.
They can do body scans to keep the body intact.  This would elicit a ton of data such as enlarged heart, CAD, enlarged liver, tumor, pulmonary embolus, etc.   There is a judicial ruling to keep ME's from cutting 2/2 religious preference but that wouldn't be necessary.  All the above -- scans and tox screen count as autopsy.
Unbelievable that they buried him and signed the DC undetermined.


----------



## baghagg

Longchamp said:


> I was out of touch with tPF for about a week.
> Just catching up.
> Editing on these shows is suspect to portray a housewife a certain way.  Now that Carole is gone, she's letting the cat out of the bag with her twitter comment about "Look at my confessional, I'm wearing the same shirt" or something to that effect. She is trying to point out how comments she made were made on same day and not constant fighting with B.  I'm sure signed a NDA, so she might be treading on thin ice if she keeps talking.
> I'd love to know the names of ladies that were offered to be on the NY and BH shows and turned it down. Those are the smart ones.
> 
> PS I just saw that no autopsy on Dennis and death certificate to be signed undetermined. What a crock of crap. Don't tell me his religion prevented them from doing an autopsy. Medical examiners refuse the request all the time and proceed.  They have precedent. Are you trying to tell me that they didn't even do a toxicology screen on him?  Hmmm.
> They can do body scans to keep the body intact.  This would elicit a ton of data such as enlarged heart, CAD, enlarged liver, tumor, pulmonary embolus, etc.   There is a judicial ruling to keep ME's from cutting 2/2 religious preference but that wouldn't be necessary.  All the above -- scans and tox screen count as autopsy.
> Unbelievable that they buried him and signed the DC undetermined.


 Yes,  the Jewish faith edict prevails under these circumstances as long as there is no suspicion of foul play, which in this case there was none..


----------



## Bagisa

Longchamp said:


> I was out of touch with tPF for about a week.
> Just catching up.
> Editing on these shows is suspect to portray a housewife a certain way.  Now that Carole is gone, she's letting the cat out of the bag with her twitter comment about "Look at my confessional, I'm wearing the same shirt" or something to that effect. She is trying to point out how comments she made were made on same day and not constant fighting with B.  I'm sure signed a NDA, so she might be treading on thin ice if she keeps talking.
> I'd love to know the names of ladies that were offered to be on the NY and BH shows and turned it down. Those are the smart ones.
> 
> PS I just saw that no autopsy on Dennis and death certificate to be signed undetermined. What a crock of crap. Don't tell me his religion prevented them from doing an autopsy. Medical examiners refuse the request all the time and proceed.  They have precedent. Are you trying to tell me that they didn't even do a toxicology screen on him?  Hmmm.
> They can do body scans to keep the body intact.  This would elicit a ton of data such as enlarged heart, CAD, enlarged liver, tumor, pulmonary embolus, etc.   There is a judicial ruling to keep ME's from cutting 2/2 religious preference but that wouldn't be necessary.  All the above -- scans and tox screen count as autopsy.
> Unbelievable that they buried him and signed the DC undetermined.



Are you by any chance a member of the legal profession? Dennis, on his dying breath, told multiple people charged with saving his life, that he overdosed on XYZ drugs. There is no suspicion of criminality, and therefore no overwhelming reason to deny the family’s wishes.


----------



## Longchamp

Foul play and criminal suspicion of a crime have some bearing on need for an autopsy. But not in Dennis's case.
It's not accepted practice in most states to sign a DC as undetermined unless you put forth an investigation and couldn't come to a conclusion.  If that was the case,  ME offices all over this country wouldn't be log jammed. They could just put undetermined and call it a day. 
I will bite my tongue on replying to the notion that a DC is signed based on the word of a substance abuser. Even more reason to at least do a tox screen on him.  
Prince had an autopsy and I hear they found Fentanyl by his bed. Where did he get his drugs? Where did Dennis get his?  Should these people, and I hear that they were obtained legally be held accountable? Like Michael Jackson's physician performing anesthesia in a bedroom. It's all the same, just different degrees of prescribing and providing harmful and lethal substances to a patient.  
I don't want to split hairs over this subject.   I am suspicious that a non invasive investigation was not performed. He could have been released to the family intact same day.


----------



## Suzie

Not being from the US, how did Dorinda get her wealth?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Suzie said:


> Not being from the US, how did Dorinda get her wealth?


her deceased husband was wealthy, so it passed on to her and she made some smart investments


----------



## CanuckBagLover

DC-Cutie said:


> her deceased husband was wealthy, so it passed on to her and she made some smart investments


I have always been curious about how they met. Does anyone know?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Longchamp said:


> Foul play and criminal suspicion of a crime have some bearing on need for an autopsy. But not in Dennis's case.
> It's not accepted practice in most states to sign a DC as undetermined unless you put forth an investigation and couldn't come to a conclusion.  If that was the case,  ME offices all over this country wouldn't be log jammed. They could just put undetermined and call it a day.
> I will bite my tongue on replying to the notion that a DC is signed based on the word of a substance abuser. Even more reason to at least do a tox screen on him.
> Prince had an autopsy and I hear they found Fentanyl by his bed. Where did he get his drugs? Where did Dennis get his?  Should these people, and I hear that they were obtained legally be held accountable? Like Michael Jackson's physician performing anesthesia in a bedroom. It's all the same, just different degrees of prescribing and providing harmful and lethal substances to a patient.
> I don't want to split hairs over this subject.   I am suspicious that a non invasive investigation was not performed. He could have been released to the family intact same day.


 I don't know if it was necessary to do an autopsy, and I don't think there is any coverup,  and I can understand the family wishes on this, but I do think you raise valid questions (that I have too), why was he one three different drugs at the same time? I know he had chronic back pain but it doesn't seem that there was any oversight of the drugs he was taking in the management of his pain and they ultimately proved to be a lethal combination.  Given the opiod addiction problem there should be at least a medical investigation into his doctors about how these drugs were prescribed and how his pain medication was monitored. Over prescription of opiods is a huge problem.


----------



## Aimee3

AFAIK there’s no central system where a doctor could tap into to see what other doctors (if any) a patient was seeing and what was being prescribed.  So unless a patient is forthcoming with what medications they are on, both legal and not legal, and unless all prescriptions are filled at the same pharmacy or chain, (where a good one will cross check all your medications to make sure they are compatible) there’s a lot of ways for abuse.


----------



## baghagg

Before They Were Housewives Luann de Lesseps is on Bravo,  East coast time right now!


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I have always been curious about how they met. Does anyone know?



She was married to hubby no one and lived in England.   SHe had her own company selling cashmere.  Supposedly Princess Di was a customer.  She divorced the guy and moved back to the US.  (The guy is a wealthy investment banker and now lives in the States as well; he is Hannah's father).  D became a real estate broker.  She met Medley while selling him the townhouse she eventually moved into after they married.  He had I think two kids, and I suppose they received a good part of his money, so I imagine it required her giving up the townhouse.  They were famous on their street (Upper East Side) for their Halloween decorations.  Can't remember where I read all this.


----------



## Longchamp

This post is not political.

Today on Radio Andy, Andy replied to a caller saying that it was very Trumpian  (style of Donald *****) of Carole when she she said are u ****ing kidding me Andy.
A real punch in the gut for Carole considering that the series highlighted her support for *******.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Longchamp said:


> This post is not political.
> 
> Today on Radio Andy, Andy replied to a caller saying that it was very Trumpian  (style of Donald *****) of Carole when she she said are u ****ing kidding me Andy.
> A real punch in the gut for Carole considering that the series highlighted her support for *******.



He said that? What d!ck, I'm disappointed, really. He's really catty, should just sign on for a season and take Carole's spot on the NYHW.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Skinny jeans is basically her licensing her brand out because fashion is not a great place to be and neither is retail. It is really smart to just license out your name for a cut. It is what the Trumps done. I’m not a fan of Bethenny but this was a smart business move.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Longchamp said:


> This post is not political.
> 
> Today on Radio Andy, Andy replied to a caller saying that it was very Trumpian  (style of Donald *****) of Carole when she she said are u ****ing kidding me Andy.
> A real punch in the gut for Carole considering that the series highlighted her support for *******.



I used to love Andy. Now he’s just a prick. His head has grown so big. I’m surprised it fits so far up Bethenny’s behind...


----------



## Longchamp

Lulu and Jerry O'Connell on WWHL at 11.  No wonder B said that she's constipated everyday.
Here comes some more chit pushing up her back end.


----------



## Longchamp

Carole Radziwill has just signed a new deal with Verve.

Weeks after confirming her run on The Real Housewives of New York City has come to an end, the Emmy-winning journalist is moving on from her reality career and focusing her attention on “several projects” with the media agency.

On September 5, Deadline announced the news to readers, confirming Carole has numerous projects in development over multiple platforms, including “scripted, unscripted, digital, and publishing.”


----------



## ChanelFan29

Aimee3 said:


> AFAIK there’s no central system where a doctor could tap into to see what other doctors (if any) a patient was seeing and what was being prescribed.  So unless a patient is forthcoming with what medications they are on, both legal and not legal, and unless all prescriptions are filled at the same pharmacy or chain, (where a good one will cross check all your medications to make sure they are compatible) there’s a lot of ways for abuse.



Some states do have a system that allows other doctors to see what has been prescribed to an individual, but I have also lived in places that don’t.

I am glad to see Carole go.  I do like her as a person, but she does not belong on this show.


----------



## Suzie

DC-Cutie said:


> her deceased husband was wealthy, so it passed on to her and she made some smart investments


Thank you.


----------



## beekmanhill

theamericanchinadoll said:


> Skinny jeans is basically her licensing her brand out because fashion is not a great place to be and neither is retail. It is really smart to just license out your name for a cut. It is what the Trumps done. I’m not a fan of Bethenny but this was a smart business move.



That is what all her other products were.  She had a deal with Arizona, Orville R, etc.  The blender was a known brand, I forget which one.  Only the booze and probably the shapewear were her own.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Both Bethenny and Carole looked like and behaved like idiots last night, though I have to admit that Carole did seem genuinely sad when asked about her regrets, that she and Bethenny weren't able to resolve their differences. Would really love to know what went on.
I hate it when everyone is screaming and talking at once.  Andy needs to exercise more control over the interview process. And he so clearly is pissed at Carole and favours Bethenny.  
Can't believe that Ramona seemed some what sane.  She looked really good!
I guess I'll come back for next season and see how it goes, but I'm getting tired of the all the vitriol.  *****iness is one thing but so often these past few seasons, its crossed the line in to down right nastiness.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> She was married to hubby no one and lived in England.   SHe had her own company selling cashmere.  Supposedly Princess Di was a customer.  She divorced the guy and moved back to the US.  (The guy is a wealthy investment banker and now lives in the States as well; he is Hannah's father).  D became a real estate broker.  She met Medley while selling him the townhouse she eventually moved into after they married.  He had I think two kids, and I suppose they received a good part of his money, so I imagine it required her giving up the townhouse.  They were famous on their street (Upper East Side) for their Halloween decorations.  Can't remember where I read all this.


Very interesting! Thank you!


----------



## kemilia

CanuckBagLover said:


> Both Bethenny and Carole looked like and behaved like idiots last night, though I have to admit that Carole did seem genuinely sad when asked about her regrets, that she and Bethenny weren't able to resolve their differences. Would really love to know what went on.
> I hate it when everyone is screaming and talking at once.  Andy needs to exercise more control over the interview process. And he so clearly is pissed at Carole and favours Bethenny.
> Can't believe that Ramona seemed some what sane.  She looked really good!
> I guess I'll come back for next season and see how it goes, but I'm getting tired of the all the vitriol.  *****iness is one thing but so often these past few seasons, its crossed the line in to down right nastiness.


Laughed when Ramona stood up and started slapping her leg, she lives on her own planet.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I sure wasn't liking all the screaming between Carole and Beth - couldn't really hear anything. Something major sure happened between them and we'll probably never know really what. I was sad to see Carole stoop to all the screaming and trying to talk over, but I guess her frustration level was at max.
I don't think anyone has so openly attacked Carole's reputation as Beth has, and Carole just can't deal with it - but shouting and playing the same game is not the answer - sadly makes you look the same. The best thing is what she's doing - just leave the show.

With the season over, I've been watching 'Bethenny ever After' online as I'd never seen them.
Couldn't watch every episode (that's a lot of Bethenny) but after watching a few, I'm even more firmly on Jason's side. Beth can and is such a controlling bi****.
That poor guy had no idea what he was getting into marrying Beth.
I don't know if Beth thought that show would show her in a better light, but to me - it was the opposite.
As long as Jason had no opinion and just did what ever she wanted, all was well. But once he decided that he wanted some say - that was the end.
It was really painful to watch!


----------



## jmaemonte

I’m so sick of the Bethenny and Carole feud.  Bethenny is so full of herself and, sorry, Andy is way too biased.   I’m not watching next season if Bethenny is still on.


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> Yes, I sure wasn't liking all the screaming between Carole and Beth - couldn't really hear anything. Something major sure happened between them and we'll probably never know really what. I was sad to see Carole stoop to all the screaming and trying to talk over, but I guess her frustration level was at max.
> I don't think anyone has so openly attacked Carole's reputation as Beth has, and Carole just can't deal with it - but shouting and playing the same game is not the answer - sadly makes you look the same. The best thing is what she's doing - just leave the show.
> 
> With the season over, I've been watching 'Bethenny ever After' online as I'd never seen them.
> Couldn't watch every episode (that's a lot of Bethenny) but after watching a few, I'm even more firmly on Jason's side. Beth can and is such a controlling bi****.
> That poor guy had no idea what he was getting into marrying Beth.
> I don't know if Beth thought that show would show her in a better light, but to me - it was the opposite.
> As long as Jason had no opinion and just did what ever she wanted, all was well. But once he decided that he wanted some say - that was the end.
> It was really painful to watch!



As long as anyone has no opinion and does what ever she, B, wants, all's well. Last night's reunion segment, as well as the previous two, Bethenney took the floor on most any situation or issue discussed, and Andy just sat there as if they were sharing his hosting position. Going forward it will be the Bethenney takes NY show, and I wouldn't be too interested in such a show, no matter who was given top billing. I enjoy a collaboration. Carole tried to go toe to toe with Bethenney, and no one would win that fight, not a becoming position for anyone to bother with. I'm happy Carole has moved on.


----------



## CeeJay

Ceeyahd said:


> As long as anyone has no opinion and does what ever she, B, wants, all's well. Last night's reunion segment, as well as the previous two, Bethenney took the floor on most any situation or issue discussed, and Andy just sat there as if they were sharing his hosting position. Going forward it will be the Bethenney takes NY show, and I wouldn't be too interested in such a show, no matter who was given top billing. I enjoy a collaboration. Carole tried to go toe to toe with Bethenney, and no one would win that fight, not a becoming position for anyone to bother with. I'm happy Carole has moved on.


100% accurate!  Each year, I've been watching less and less of the show because Bethanny got on my last nerve.  She simply cannot be happy for anyone else; how pathetic is she? .. and Andy, sheesh .. just kisses her butt!  Carole doesn't need the $$$; heck - she was married to the Kennedy cousin (Radziwill) and she had a successful career .. I wish her the best!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don’t even think a part 3 was necessary.


----------



## Prufrock613

Did anyone catch how the cameras zoomed in for an extensive look at Ramona’s strange eye? It was shady as hell.

I had to turn off the Beth/Carole debacle.  They seriously need to do a podium debate style interview.  With all of the screeching and arguing- who can follow along?

Why oh why would B say, “Boo ya, *****!”  What decade is she living in?


----------



## tweegy

Carol is rather conceited and clearly full of herself. Her saying she never talked smack about B was rich, she talked crap even right after they met for lunch. 
I liked Sonja much more this season.


----------



## rockhollow

Prufrock613 said:


> Did anyone catch how the cameras zoomed in for an extensive look at Ramona’s strange eye? It was shady as hell.
> 
> I had to turn off the Beth/Carole debacle.  They seriously need to do a podium debate style interview.  With all of the screeching and arguing- who can follow along?
> 
> Why oh why would B say, “Boo ya, *****!”  What decade is she living in?



I didn't even understand what and why she was saying that? And to jump up and thrust her phone in Carole's face - very childish.

That zooming in on Ramona was weird - I know she's always had strange eyes, but something was defiantly going on with one eye, is that from having botox?

I was surprised with Carole's comments regarding Tinsley - she (Carole) seemed to want to distance herself from that relationship as well - I don't know why she couldn't just say that she was Tinsley's friend, especially when Tinsley has done nothing but supported her. It gave me snobbish vibes from Carole, like she was above being friends with silly ole Tins.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Carole sat there with a puss on her face throughout the entire reunion. At times she even looked cross eyed. She came off as very much a snob. I think she changed a lot this season. Definitely more into herself and how she looked. In the past she seemed more free spirited but I just kept getting an angry vibe from her. Glad she is not coming back next year.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Goodfrtune said:


> Carole sat there with a puss on her face throughout the entire reunion. At times she even looked cross eyed. She came off as very much a snob. I think she changed a lot this season. Definitely more into herself and how she looked. In the past she seemed more free spirited but I just kept getting an angry vibe from her. Glad she is not coming back next year.



Yes, Carole was pissed. They've all been pissed at one another at some point. However, since Carole has never been involved in this level of ass hattery before she's being overly critiqued. Maybe I've never paid this much attention at the reunion fights, and the self appointed queen always gets top b!tch rights, and the appointed target gets what Carole got, and she tried her extra hardest to make her points.
Now that Carole has landed a position that garners respect on resume, guess who will try and call it as her doing some how in the same vein, that B was handed, and accepted credit for, Sonja getting her life changes in order... @@@


----------



## Ceeyahd

rockhollow said:


> I didn't even understand what and why she was saying that? And to jump up and thrust her phone in Carole's face - very childish.
> 
> That zooming in on Ramona was weird - I know she's always had strange eyes, but something was defiantly going on with one eye, is that from having botox?
> 
> I was surprised with Carole's comments regarding Tinsley - she (Carole) seemed to want to distance herself from that relationship as well - I don't know why she couldn't just say that she was Tinsley's friend, especially when Tinsley has done nothing but supported her. It gave me snobbish vibes from Carole, like she was above being friends with silly ole Tins.



Yes, the jumping up and over Carole's face screaming 'bouya b!tch' said so much about Ms B. If that had happened on another HW franchise someone may had ended up on their rear-end. That was a borderline threatened assualt.
IDK why Carole was so dismissive regarding her friendship with Tinsley, except to make sure the point made was they weren't besties. It could have been articulated without dismissing Tinsley, because she's really a nice girl (cringingly awkward to watch).


----------



## Longchamp

I liked Sonja this season also.  That dress she was wearing was from her collection.
Must say that she is the best model for her clothing.  She might have wanted to go up a size. 
https://sonjabysonjamorgan.com/collections/dresses/products/gold-leaf-sequin-mesh-dress


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I don’t even think a part 3 was necessary.



That was my take.  I pretty much tuned out.  Doubt if I'll return next year.


----------



## swags

Prufrock613 said:


> *Did anyone catch how the cameras zoomed in for an extensive look at Ramona’s strange eye? It was shady as hell.*
> 
> I had to turn off the Beth/Carole debacle.  They seriously need to do a podium debate style interview.  With all of the screeching and arguing- who can follow along?
> 
> Why oh why would B say, “Boo ya, *****!”  What decade is she living in?



Yes, that was shady!


----------



## swags

Good for Carole for trying to duke it out with B. It didn't accomplish anything but at least she held her own considering Andy wasn't neutral.
They need to put their phones away. Unless Bravo starts posting texts for viewers, it means nothing. When B put her phone in Caroles face I wanted Carole to smack her but B would love that. Another chance to be a victim. I don't know the whole story but I can see how Hoppy would lose it with her.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I felt so bad for Tinsley when Carole was dismissing their friendship. I understand the point she was trying to make, but it could have been done more delicately.

I think it was interesting to see B unravel with anger when Carole was calling her out. She's gotten into plenty of fights before on the show, but no one has ever articulated B's issues as well as Carole did. B is used to having the upper hand in the argument and talking over people, she couldn't handle it when she wasn't in control.


----------



## Aimee3

Carole acted as if she only “tolerated” Tinsley because of Scott and the show and that they weren’t friends.  Tinsley looked visibly upset and hurt and who could blame her.  That was really low of Carole to be so dismissive of Tinsley.  Carole really seems to have a superiority complex.


----------



## baghagg

Aimee3 said:


> Carole really seems to have a superiority complex.



^^^ this ^^^ !!!


----------



## Longchamp

I can understand why some get the sense of a superiority complex emanating from Carole this season.
Maybe it stems from B saying, "Carole isn’t married, doesn’t have kids, and doesn’t have a career.”
Then when Carole started to list her journalistic resume, B said " Yes but what have you done this century?"

So 15-20 years after a successful male retires/moves on or sells his business;  Would another man say to him, "oh you used to be an anchor on CNN/ you used to VP at company x /You used to be a lawyer--but what have you done this century?

B's approach disheartens me. It isn't my cup of tea.

*This reminds me of the disgrace that some people gave Geoffrey Owens for working at Trader Joe's. Talk about superiority complex, that was shameful what some people said.  It's B with the superiority complex not Carole.*


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://pagesix.com/2018/09/05/barbara-kavovit-may-be-joining-the-cast-of-rhony/


----------



## swags

Longchamp said:


> I can understand why some get the sense of a superiority complex emanating from Carole this season.
> Maybe it stems from B saying, "Carole isn’t married, doesn’t have kids, and doesn’t have a career.”
> Then when Carole started to list her journalistic resume, B said " Yes but what have you done this century?"
> 
> So 15-20 years after a successful male retires/moves on or sells his business;  Would another man say to him, "oh you used to be an anchor on CNN/ you used to VP at company x /You used to be a lawyer--but what have you done this century?
> 
> B's approach disheartens me. It isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> *This reminds me of the disgrace that some people gave Geoffrey Owens for working at Trader Joe's. Talk about superiority complex, that was shameful what some people said.  It's B with the superiority complex not Carole.*


Bethenny is really impressed with herself. I found Sonja to be downright pathetic as her cheerleader.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I get the sense Sonja is just hiding under B’s wing because she wants to keep her job on the show. She enjoys the attention obviously but may not necessarily agree with B. She just won’t challenge the most popular housewife because obviously B rakes in a ton of money for Bravo with her loud personality and nonstop drama. She is a stereotypical New Yorker and I’m sure she plays it up for the show. 

Let’s face it ladies, B is a sh*t stirrer and you either love or love to hate her; either way, she turns up the view count. Sonja is calculating (and sober) enough to not be on her bad side because she knows she will lose.  Without B, the ny franchise would be incredibly dull. No one wants to watch boring middle aged housewives with obvious drinking problems. B is enviable in her success because she is the Real Housewife of NYC. The show created her bc she is their flagship personality. 

Personally, I’m not a huge fan of Bethenny but Carole’s “holier than thou” personality is pretentious and passive aggressive. It is literally polar opposite of B’s. In a relationship like that, it works beautifully until it doesn’t.

Question: not sure this was discussed but after watching all the reunions, was Carole fired bc of the way she ripped into Andy? Was she also bitter with Bravo in general? She seems to also have zero allies on the show since her relationship with Tinsley seems superficial.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Who confirmed Carole was fired, was that confirmed, or just gossip? I think it was her moving on.


----------



## Tropigal3

Ceeyahd said:


> Who confirmed Carole was fired, was that confirmed, or just gossip? I think it was her moving on.


I take it as speculation just like it always is for all the HW's who leave.  My speculation is that Carole was tired of all the BS this season and finally had enough.  She didn't belong on this type of drama show anyway.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ceeyahd said:


> Who confirmed Carole was fired, was that confirmed, or just gossip? I think it was her moving on.


She wasn’t fired. She said that she was no longer returning to the show


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Carole doesn't need the $$$; heck - she was married to the Kennedy cousin (Radziwill) and she had a successful career .. I wish her the best!


Carole's husband had no money to speak of.

His father, Stas Radziwill, had what is called an empty title and people humoured him and called him Prince Radziwill  because he chose to use it.

He might have had some money when he married Jackie's sister Lee, but she spent every last dime and much more and he died broke.  He owed approximately $30 million USD in 1976 when he died.

Jackie O helped out Lee as usual and set up trust funds for Lee's 2 children (Carole's husband had a sister) but I really don't know where Anthony's money could have come from since he was a proper working guy without many assets when Carole married him. Didn't Carole say they had to sell some prized Kennedy heirloom to fund their apartment purchase?

Oh, and the Radziwills are not related to the Kennedys. Jackie's sister married a Radziwill, but that's the only connection.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> Carole's husband had no money to speak of.
> 
> His father, Stas Radziwill, had what is called an empty title and people humoured him and called him Prince Radziwill  because he chose to use it.
> 
> He might have had some money when he married Jackie's sister Lee, but she spent every last dime and much more and he died broke.  He owed approximately $30 million USD in 1976 when he died.
> 
> Jackie O helped out Lee as usual and set up trust funds for Lee's 2 children (Carole's husband had a sister) but I really don't know where Anthony's money could have come from since he was a proper working guy without many assets when Carole married him. Didn't Carole say they had to sell some prized Kennedy heirloom to fund their apartment purchase?
> 
> Oh, and the Radziwills are not related to the Kennedys. Jackie's sister married a Radziwill, but that's the only connection.



You're right about them selling an heirloom. It one of JFK's rocking chairs. He had several and was one of the few things that helped his back pain. Carole and Anthony sold it to decorate their first apartment.


----------



## jiffer

Skinny girl Jean's launched today. I'm really interested to read reviews on them and to see if they live up to the hype that was spewed on RHNY.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jiffer said:


> Skinny girl Jean's launched today. I'm really interested to read reviews on them and to see if they live up to the hype that was spewed on RHNY.


well, we know Sonja LOVES them!  LOL'


----------



## kemilia

Ok, while I love RHoNY, even I think the "passport" edition last night was awful. 

Is this a new thing--to have teensy tiny text boxes with info on the screen for like 5 seconds? I kept on putting my TV on pause to read them (some were pretty informative--those ladies are way too pampered by Bravo).

And I think there is ANOTHER passport edition next week! (which I will watch YET beeyotch about).


----------



## lulilu

kemilia said:


> Ok, while I love RHoNY, even I think the "passport" edition last night was awful.
> 
> Is this a new thing--to have teensy tiny text boxes with info on the screen for like 5 seconds? I kept on putting my TV on pause to read them (some were pretty informative--those ladies are way too pampered by Bravo).
> 
> And I think there is ANOTHER passport edition next week! (which I will watch YET beeyotch about).



Agree re the boxes -- I have a pretty big tv and I could not read them fast enough or clearly enough.  I didn't catch anything interesting -- please fill us in.


----------



## Ceeyahd

lulilu said:


> Agree re the boxes -- I have a pretty big tv and I could not read them fast enough or clearly enough.  I didn't catch anything interesting -- please fill us in.


The boxes were little informational today bits.. how many security people, one for each cast member, how much dinner cost (600.00+.. not very much for a dinner imo), how long dinner was and how long lunch was, how long was the drive from dinner location back to where they were staying, where Scott had Tinsley's beauty crew stayed, how much items in the store where they were shopping.. nothing too important, just little tid bits.


----------



## lulilu

Ceeyahd said:


> The boxes were little informational today bits.. how many security people, one for each cast member, how much dinner cost (600.00+.. not very much for a dinner imo), how long dinner was and how long lunch was, how long was the drive from dinner location back to where they were staying, where Scott had Tinsley's beauty crew stayed, how much items in the store where they were shopping.. nothing too important, just little tid bits.



Definitely entertaining inside info.  I thought it was viewers' thoughts.


----------



## simone72

lulilu said:


> Definitely entertaining inside info.  I thought it was viewers' thoughts.


We all love to hear those little rod bits! I didn’t see it


----------



## kemilia

One of the boxes I found funny was since the plane they flew on had no biz class each HW got 2 coach seats. Oh, the HORROR!


----------



## Ceeyahd

kemilia said:


> One of the boxes I found funny was since the plane they flew on had no biz class each HW got 2 coach seats. Oh, the HORROR!



Oh. I didn't see that one . They didn't address the dtomsto upset, thankfully. Or I missed it. They comment on Carole and Bethenney friendship in the boxes, when they became friends and another fallout, which I wasn't aware of.


----------



## kemilia

Ceeyahd said:


> Oh. I didn't see that one . They didn't address the dtomsto upset, thankfully. Or I missed it. They comment on Carole and Bethenney friendship in the boxes, when they became friends and another fallout, which I wasn't aware of.


They did show B calling Dennis, crying about wanting to come home, the worst vacay ever, etc. She said she decided not to leave because it would have just caused more drama, and the "box' shown during that said a private flight would have been $17,000 (unless I squinted wrong). 

Was that phone call in the regular show (sometimes I doze out)? I don't remember it but if not, that was kind of interesting to include it after he's gone.


----------



## Ceeyahd

kemilia said:


> They did show B calling Dennis, crying about wanting to come home, the worst vacay ever, etc. She said she decided not to leave because it would have just caused more drama, and the "box' shown during that said a private flight would have been $17,000 (unless I squinted wrong).
> 
> Was that phone call in the regular show (sometimes I doze out)? I don't remember it but if not, that was kind of interesting to include it after he's gone.



Yes, that phone call was on the regular episode.


----------



## kemilia

Ceeyahd said:


> Yes, that phone call was on the regular episode.


Thanks. like I said, I probably fell asleep .


----------



## Ceeyahd

kemilia said:


> Thanks. like I said, I probably fell asleep .



Easily happens.


----------



## Jayne1

kemilia said:


> Thanks. like I said, I probably fell asleep .


It was very brief, a medium shot of her crying to Dennis.


----------



## Jayne1

Ceeyahd said:


> The boxes were little informational today bits.. how many security people, one for each cast member, how much dinner cost (600.00+.. not very much for a dinner imo), how long dinner was and how long lunch was, how long was the drive from dinner location back to where they were staying, where Scott had Tinsley's beauty crew stayed, how much items in the store where they were shopping.. nothing too important, just little tid bits.


I forgot about Tinsleys' beauty squad.  She annoys me so much, especially the full face of makeup at a resort.

I like the New York women who go more natural. More self assured than the other franchises.  Tinsley belongs on another show.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Jayne1 said:


> I forgot about Tinsleys' beauty squad.  She annoys me so much, especially the full face of makeup at a resort.
> 
> I like the New York women who go more natural. More self assured than the other franchises.  Tinsley belongs on another show.



She belongs on Beverly Hills with Dorit and Erika in basically full costume at all times.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> I like the New York women who go more natural. More self assured than the other franchises.  Tinsley belongs on another show.



You make SUCH a good point!


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> She belongs on Beverly Hills with Dorit and Erika in basically full costume at all times.


 Spot on!


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with what you're saying about the NY ladies always looking a bit more natural with less make-up, but I have recently upgraded our cable to HD and have some large, new TV screens.  I have been frightened quite a few times at the amount of make-up all the ladies wear. Some of the close-ups are not the ladies friend.
I don't really like to be able to see someones pores on their skin.

That said, the ladies from OC and BH have a unbelievable amount of make up on.


----------



## purseinsanity

Ceeyahd said:


> The boxes were little informational today bits.. how many security people, one for each cast member, how much dinner cost (600.00+.. not very much for a dinner imo), how long dinner was and how long lunch was, how long was the drive from dinner location back to where they were staying, where Scott had Tinsley's beauty crew stayed, how much items in the store where they were shopping.. nothing too important, just little tid bits.


Reminds me of the old VH-1 "Pop Up Video" show, but worse!


----------



## kemilia

purseinsanity said:


> Reminds me of the old VH-1 "Pop Up Video" show, but worse!


Oooo, I liked that show!


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> Reminds me of the old VH-1 "Pop Up Video" show, but worse!


Yes! Exactly!


----------



## Prufrock613

purseinsanity said:


> Reminds me of the old VH-1 "Pop Up Video" show, but worse!


Oh my, blast from the past.  My gF’s and I would 3 way call each other and watch these.
My 12 yo son looks at me like I am crazy, when I share my moments of “technology.”


----------



## pinky7129

*Bethenny Frankel Dating Film Producer Paul Bernon 2 Months After Dennis Shields' Death*
      
 





Charles Sykes/Bravo/NBCU Photo Bank via Getty; Alberto E. Rodriguez/Getty
Megan Johnson  
and Natalie Stone  
October 09, 2018 06:52 PM
Bethenny Frankel is seeing someone new.

The_ Real Housewives of New York City_ star is dating real estate developer and film producer Paul Bernon, multiple sources tell PEOPLE.

Bernon is a “Co-Founder and Partner of Burn Later, a Los Angeles-based film finance and production company,” his LinkedIn account states. His films include _Drinking Buddies_ and _Best Kept Secret_.

Additionally, Bernon, who “graduated with a BA from Boston University’s College of Communication and earned a Master’s in Real Estate from New York University,” works in the real estate industry. He’s “a Managing Partner at Rubicon Real Estate, LLC, which owns and manages a portfolio of investment properties in New England, Texas, and Utah,” his LinkedIn account reads.

 




Paul Bernon
Carlos Pimentel/Getty
Over the weekend, Frankel, 47, was photographed getting affectionate with a dark-haired man, who appeared to be Bernon.

On Sunday, the pair was snapped holding hands while waiting at a crosswalk in Boston. He sported an all-black outfit with sneakers while she kept it casual in a cream sweater, dark grey pants and high heel sneakers. A day later, Frankel was photographed kissing him on Monday morning near Boston College, where she grasped his face with her left hand as he leaned in for a smooch.

According to Bernon’s LinkedIn account, he is located in the “greater Boston area.”

Frankel’s rep had no comment when reached by PEOPLE.

*RELATED: Bethenny Frankel Says Late Boyfriend Dennis Shields Would Have Been ‘Cheering Her On’ at HSN Debut*

The mother of one’s new relationship comes at a bittersweet time. In August, the Skinnygirl mogul’s on-off again boyfriend Dennis Shields was found dead of a suspected overdose in his ***** Tower apartment at age 51.

While she’s been pouring herself into Hurricane Florence relief efforts since his death, she’s still mourning the loss.

 




Dennis Shields and Bethenny Frankel
Alessio Botticelli/GC
“The work I am doing for hurricane relief is a good outlet, but I’m trying to not get too immersed and not avoid the grieving process and feeling,” she told PEOPLE last month. “I am going through an emotional storm and must go through and not around it.”

“People are suffering way more than I am,” she added. “People have helped me get through my despair with their love and inspiration and now it is my turn.”

Frankel added of New York City-based banker Shields, who inspired her in her ongoing work for hurricane relief, “He embraced and applauded everything I did and cheered me on from the sidelines.”


----------



## DC-Cutie

a girlfriend still in mourning.... while the wife is too


----------



## Goodfrtune

We don’t know what the status of the relationship was at the time of his death. I don’t think it is fair to judge her for moving on with her life. People who were once intimate can still maintain a friendship (although I never found it to work) so I think we need to respect the decisions B makes. And do we really know how serious this “relationship” is with this new guy? The press can infer anything into even the most innocent of gestures. Give her a break. She’s had a rough time of it and she deserves some happiness.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Goodfrtune said:


> We don’t know what the status of the relationship was at the time of his death. I don’t think it is fair to judge her for moving on with her life. People who were once intimate can still maintain a friendship (although I never found it to work) so I think we need to respect the decisions B makes. And do we really know how serious this “relationship” is with this new guy? The press can infer anything into even the most innocent of gestures. Give her a break. She’s had a rough time of it and she deserves some happiness.



The status was - he was still married and at some point for quite sometime, she referred to him as her boyfriend. 

So that decision alone will get no respect from me.


----------



## Goodfrtune

DC-Cutie said:


> The status was - he was still married and at some point for quite sometime, she referred to him as her boyfriend.
> 
> So that decision alone will get no respect from me.



Two people can still be married legally yet be living two separate lives. Divorce is not a quick sign on the dotted line kind of thing and for many the process can be VERY lengthy. It is not uncommon for people to date and be in relationships even when not legally divorced.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Goodfrtune said:


> Two people can still be married legally yet be living two separate lives. Divorce is not a quick sign on the dotted line kind of thing and for many the process can be VERY lengthy. It is not uncommon for people to date and be in relationships even when not legally divorced.


I said what I said!


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> I said what I said!


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


>


Gotta love a good NeNe quote!  lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Goodfrtune said:


> We don’t know what the status of the relationship was at the time of his death. I don’t think it is fair to judge her for moving on with her life. People who were once intimate can still maintain a friendship (although I never found it to work) so I think we need to respect the decisions B makes. And do we really know how serious this “relationship” is with this new guy? The press can infer anything into even the most innocent of gestures. Give her a break. She’s had a rough time of it and she deserves some happiness.



She was supposed to be engaged to Dennis at the time of his death.


----------



## TC1

buzzytoes said:


> She was supposed to be engaged to Dennis at the time of his death.


Supposed to be?. I'm not sure I follow..


----------



## Ceeyahd

B became more deeply involved with Dennis after he passed. Publicly. Either way, people move on.


----------



## RueMonge

Ceeyahd said:


> B became more deeply involved with Dennis after he passed



I'm sorry. I know drugs are not funny and death is not funny, but this comment is very funny.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ceeyahd said:


> B became more deeply involved with Dennis after he passed. Publicly. Either way, people move on.


how does one get deeply involved after death?


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> how does one get deeply involved after death?



Idk, but she did.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> how does one get deeply involved after death?


I think I know what she means, either way I am not trying to put words in anyones mouth. Towards the end of the show B said how she loved someone but they had problems and she had to distance herself from him. I assumed it was Dennis, and after his death assumed it was drugs that B was talking about. Then all of a sudden D passes away and B is " We were engaged." If it was drugs, there is no way Dennis got clean between the end of RHoNY and his death. We have heard more talk from B about D after his death than before he passed. Since Dennis has passed there has been an article on my Google page daily about B & D. I rarely heard a peep about them before then.


----------



## Florasun

Note to new guy:  Run! save yourself!


----------



## Ceeyahd

chowlover2 said:


> I think I know what she means, either way I am not trying to put words in anyones mouth. Towards the end of the show B said how she loved someone but they had problems and she had to distance herself from him. I assumed it was Dennis, and after his death assumed it was drugs that B was talking about. Then all of a sudden D passes away and B is " We were engaged." If it was drugs, there is no way Dennis got clean between the end of RHoNY and his death. We have heard more talk from B about D after his death than before he passed. Since Dennis has passed there has been an article on my Google page daily about B & D. I rarely heard a peep about them before then.


Pretty much sums it up. Bethenney is so extra, in every way possible. Dennis passing is very sad, so I don't want to come off as minimizing. Bethenney has to be front and center. Remember red scarf guy? She's like a dog marking territory, or a Pac-man. If Bethenney had a sound/word associated to her, it would be..   me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me. Even with the charity.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I understand what you mean. 

Dennis was kind of in the background of B's story line. Then he passed away and a lot of attention was focused on him and his life. B being the true narcisist (sp?) she is, latched on to that and is trying to shift the attention onto herself as the grieving girlfriend. No longer was she estranged from him, now he was front and center in her life and "poor B how will she survive"


----------



## lulilu

I think for privacy reasons, Dennis did not appear much and B did not discuss their relationship in detail, but after he died, she wants people to know just what he meant to her.  Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> Supposed to be?. I'm not sure I follow..


There were reports that came out after his death that they were engaged but that they both had to "work on themselves" or some such crap.


----------



## Mrs.Z

B said many times that she loved Dennis and wanted to be with him but there were “certain things” that she needed him to change and if he could not it was not going to work out, I’m assuming she was referring to his issues with pain pills and thus why they were very on again/off again


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maybe she needed him to get divorced first.


----------



## Mrs.Z

DC-Cutie said:


> Maybe she needed him to get divorced first.



Ha....also probably a step in the right direction!


----------



## Florasun

buzzytoes said:


> There were reports that came out after his death that they were engaged but that they both had to "work on themselves" or some such crap.


Yes! I seem to remember her saying something like this on the show. I assumed they were going their separate ways, so I was surprised To hear they were engaged.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Scary island is on!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

DC-Cutie said:


> Scary island is on!!!



One of the Housewife fan pages on Instagram posted a bunch of Kelly’s memorable moments. OMG...homegirl was such a nut job, I follow her on Instagram and she seems so normal.


----------



## bisbee

DC-Cutie said:


> The status was - he was still married and at some point for quite sometime, she referred to him as her boyfriend.
> 
> So that decision alone will get no respect from me.



My first husband left in February, 2003.  I didn’t start dating (online) for a year.  I met my (now) husband the end of March, 2004.  My divorce was final in June, and we married in October.  

Is that not respectable?


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisbee said:


> My first husband left in February, 2003.  I didn’t start dating (online) for a year.  I met my (now) husband the end of March, 2004.  My divorce was final in June, and we married in October.
> 
> Is that not respectable?


to ME it isn't.


----------



## Goodfrtune

bisbee said:


> My first husband left in February, 2003.  I didn’t start dating (online) for a year.  I met my (now) husband the end of March, 2004.  My divorce was final in June, and we married in October.
> 
> Is that not respectable?



Thank you Bisbee for sharing your story! My husband and I were dating while he was “technically” still married and and as matter of fact his ex wife was also dating her SO. My now DH and I started to date a year after they separated. Like I said before, divorces can be very complicated and go on for years. My husband’s divorce took four years to be finalized. Did he and his ex view themselves as husband and wife during this time? Heck no! Did I see myself as a home wrecker? Umm, certainly not! Did I see us as doing something that was less than respectable? Absolutely NOT!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I always thought there was some question as to whether Dennis was really separated from his wife at the time they started dating.  Also, Dennis was married to a friend of Bethenny's and then Bethenny subsequently tried to rewrite history by downplaying the friendship.  So in mind there are a lot of questions out there regarding Bethenny's behavior and to be fair, Dennis should share blame too if he had an affair with a friend of his wife's before he was legally separated.
I certainly don't have problem with getting involved with someone once you're separated.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bisbee said:


> My first husband left in February, 2003.  I didn’t start dating (online) for a year.  I met my (now) husband the end of March, 2004.  My divorce was final in June, and we married in October.
> 
> Is that not respectable?


Completely acceptable. I was engaged to be (re)marrie m before I filed for divorce from first husband.. not because the relationships overlapped, but because I just didn't want to deal with ex-husband and his interactions. Leave sleeping dogs... I wouldn't do that same if I divorced again, I was much younger and dynamics we're different. I also was hit with first husband's tax issues by waiting to file, due to the delay. Young ignorance.


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> Maybe she needed him to get divorced first.



Really, only because of financial assests, liabilities and children involved. So B would be informed of the financial future re Dennis.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's usually the people that feel it's acceptable because they were/are in the same situation...


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> it's usually the people that feel it's acceptable because they were/are in the same situation...



True, because they've experienced the situation. I was separated for five years with no contact with ex husband. I wanted nothing to do with him or situation, hence my delay in filing.
My mom and dad were separated for 35 yrs, never divorced... Both had subsequent SOs. My dad has since passed.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I think it’s acceptable as divorce is so common these days and people generally accept that it takes at least 2 years, by the time they are finalized most people have fully moved on with their lives including having new SOs.  

What I did think was odd was that Dennis and his wife both seemed to move on and the wife clearly had a BF she seemed to be dating for quite a bit so when he died and she acted like she just lost her husband, that seemed off to me and how did her boyfriend feel about it?


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> I think it’s acceptable as divorce is so common these days and people generally accept that it takes at least 2 years, by the time they are finalized most people have fully moved on with their lives including having new SOs.
> 
> What I did think was odd was that Dennis and his wife both seemed to move on and the wife clearly had a BF she seemed to be dating for quite a bit so when he died and she acted like she just lost her husband, that seemed off to me and how did her boyfriend feel about it?


Thank you!


----------



## baghagg

DC-Cutie said:


> it's usually the people that feel it's acceptable because they were/are in the same situation...


 Not necessarily...  married 20+ years,  neither of us are divorced from anyone,  and both DH and I have no feelings that separated/non-divorced people shouldn't date while waiting for the case to be finished...  people have a right to move on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

baghagg said:


> Not necessarily...  married 20+ years,  neither of us are divorced from anyone,  and both DH and I have no feelings that separated/non-divorced people shouldn't date while waiting for the case to be finished...  people have a right to move on.


That’s your feeling and I have mine.


----------



## bisbee

DC-Cutie said:


> to ME it isn't.


Really?  I would hate to have to live up to your standards!  I had a legal separation for a year prior to dating  at all.  I had 2 grown children and I was over 50.  Not respectable?


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisbee said:


> Really?  I would hate to have to live up to your standards!  I had a legal separation for a year prior to dating  at all.  I had 2 grown children and I was over 50.  Not respectable?


That’s the joy of life YOU don’t have to live to my standards. We all have choices on how we choose to live. You choose your and I’ll choose mine. Easy peasy 

A question was asked, I answered.


----------



## Longchamp

Who was that again that raged at LuLu in the Berkshires for sleeping with married men and called her a slut?

“The problem with you is that women don’t trust you, and they think you have sex with married men and you cheat and you f*ck younger guys"


----------



## Ceeyahd

Longchamp said:


> Who was that again that raged at LuLu in the Berkshires for sleeping with married men and called her a slut?
> 
> “The problem with you is that women don’t trust you, and they think you have sex with married men and you cheat and you f*ck younger guys"



Was it Bethenney? Ramona?


----------



## baghagg

Ceeyahd said:


> Was it Bethenney? Ramona?


It was Bethenny,  but she was referring to actively married men, (specifically one) who wear their wedding rings (remember the dude when they were vacationing, when Lu said "don't be all uncool"?)

ETA:  also,  the guy who looked like Johnny Depp

... and many more


----------



## Prufrock613

baghagg said:


> It was Bethenny,  but she was referring to actively married men, (specifically one) who wear their wedding rings (remember the dude when they were vacationing, when Lu said "don't be all uncool"?)
> 
> ETA:  also,  the guy who looked like Johnny Depp
> 
> ... and many more


I dated my fiancée while his wife drug out a  4 year battle.
I must mention that SHE was was living with her fiancé before anything was known- even her ex husband


----------



## AECornell

DC-Cutie said:


> it's usually the people that feel it's acceptable because they were/are in the same situation...



I’ve never been in that situation and I think it’s fine.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm with DC-cutie on this one.  ESPECIALLY when kids are involved.  A divorce is a huge loss, and the whole family should take time to grieve and repair and adapt to a new normal of relations.  I have recently divorced friends with small kids who are already dating and vacationing with their boyfriends, and I just don't understand it.  A divorce is the family unit "dying" in a sense.  I don't get it.


----------



## RueMonge

legaldiva said:


> I'm with DC-cutie on this one.  ESPECIALLY when kids are involved.  A divorce is a huge loss, and the whole family should take time to grieve and repair and adapt to a new normal of relations.  I have recently divorced friends with small kids who are already dating and vacationing with their boyfriends, and I just don't understand it.  A divorce is the family unit "dying" in a sense.  I don't get it.



You make a very good point. Divorce is a big loss, regardless of which party wants it. I have probably been too quick to move on mostly because I have been so slow to end a bad marriage that's years beyond fixing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still side-eye Bethenny for calling his daughter while on air during the reunion to I guess set straight the history of Bethenny and Dennis' relationship...  ending it with 'love you'... Girl!  hush!


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> I still side-eye Bethenny for calling his daughter while on air during the reunion to I guess set straight the history of Bethenny and Dennis' relationship...  ending it with 'love you'... Girl!  hush!


To be in total agreement with your thoughts on this, and to clarify overlapped marriage issues.. I'm not for blending anyone's children into a parents' new relationships. Respectfully consider a child's emotional/physical life, please.


----------



## simone72

According to Page Six Jill Zarin is returning to the next housewives season what’s everyone’s thoughts on this? I don’t actually mind since a hundred years have passed since she was in last time and I’m so over Bethenny


----------



## sgj99

simone72 said:


> According to Page Six Jill Zarin is returning to the next housewives season what’s everyone’s thoughts on this? I don’t actually mind since a hundred years have passed since she was in last time and I’m so over Bethenny



I'm thinking she's returning so Bethanny will have a storyline and someone that will film with her besides Sonja.  Everyone else is done with her narcissistic ways.  She and Jill can rehash their old arguments and Sonja can sit beside Bethanny and nod her empty head in agreement.


----------



## Prufrock613

simone72 said:


> According to Page Six Jill Zarin is returning to the next housewives season what’s everyone’s thoughts on this? I don’t actually mind since a hundred years have passed since she was in last time and I’m so over Bethenny


I think she as returning as a guest, not even a “friend.”
JZ has been waiting for this moment!


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> I'm thinking she's returning so Bethanny will have a storyline and someone that will film with her besides Sonja.  Everyone else is done with her narcissistic ways.  She and Jill can rehash their old arguments and Sonja can sit beside Bethanny and nod her empty head in agreement.




I've always had a love/hate relationship with Jill so thought it might be nice to have her back, but then reading what you're saying, i don't want her back under those circumstances.
My least favourite thing on housewives is the rehashing of old arguments. Jill and Beth are both such strong personalities.
And totally agree about bobble-head Sonja, that was Sonja's main storyline last season, please don't give up a repeat.


----------



## Tropigal3

Maybe B & J have patched things up so Andy felt it was a good idea to have her back on.   But its always about the drama so we shall see.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I'm sure that Bethenny will claim credit for having Jill return.


----------



## bagsforme

Harry and Ramona are hooking up!   What is the appeal of that guy??!!  

http://www.tmz.com/2018/12/04/rhony-ramona-singer-harry-dubin-making-out-pda/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bagsforme said:


> Harry and Ramona are hooking up!   What is the appeal of that guy??!!
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/12/04/rhony-ramona-singer-harry-dubin-making-out-pda/


Gross!


----------



## kemilia

CanuckBagLover said:


> Gross!


I double that "Gross!" 

Sheesh, Ramona!


----------



## simone72

Yuck !!!!


----------



## Tivo

bagsforme said:


> Harry and Ramona are hooking up!   What is the appeal of that guy??!!
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/12/04/rhony-ramona-singer-harry-dubin-making-out-pda/


Is that LuAnn’s man?


----------



## TC1

Tivo said:


> Is that LuAnn’s man?


It's not Tom. It's Harry Dubin, he has been with LuAnn before as well as Sonja and was married to Aviva at one point.


----------



## Ceeyahd

TC1 said:


> It's not Tom. It's Harry Dubin, he has been with LuAnn before as well as Sonja and was married to Aviva at one point.



Yes, and why they all dabble with him is gross.. similar to Tom.


----------



## Prufrock613

I can’t even imagine where Harry’s mouth has been...and I don’t want to know..

I hope Ramona has had her vaccinations!


----------



## Aimee3

They must be the only 2 men in nyc who agree to be filmed for RHONyc?


----------



## kemilia

Aimee3 said:


> They must be the only 2 men in nyc who agree to be filmed for RHONyc?


I know, right? NYC is such a big city yet these women pass around the same guys, sick. I'm waiting for Carole's "red scarf" dude to surface again,he WAS nice on the eyes. 

Ah, I just love this show, makes me feel all superior, though they all have lots more $$$ than me.


----------



## frick&frack

kemilia said:


> I know, right? NYC is such a big city yet these women pass around the same guys, sick.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Aimee3

Maybe those 2 guys are on the bravo payroll as “friends”?


----------



## Jayne1

I assumed he was desperate to be on the show. But Ramona should know better.


----------



## chowlover2

I hope she got a tetanus shot and some antibiotics before making out with him!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

No comment on B as a person but this is an awesome tree and photo.


----------



## baghagg

Just can't the last 5 minutes of The View - Sonja Morgan representing CoolSculpting as a paid spokesperson.  Body looks great; face however seems like too much Botox, mouth turned up at the corners, etc.  Strange because it's not noticeable in her own social media pics..


----------



## Mrs.Z

theamericanchinadoll said:


> No comment on B as a person but this is an awesome tree and photo.



Agreed, I love the pink tree.  I’m not usually a fan of painting bags but this one is sooo fun!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

The NY Times is reporting that Lee Radziwill has passed away. Very sad for Carole.


----------



## RueMonge

cafecreme15 said:


> The NY Times is reporting that Lee Radziwill has passed away. Very sad for Carole.



Oh that's too bad.


----------



## beekmanhill

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/16/obituaries/lee-radziwill-dead.html
The Times obit refers to Carole as "the actress."  It also says LR lived in Manhattan.  It was my understanding she lived in Paris.  In fact the Times did a long interview with her around five years ago about her life in Paris; she'd lived there for years.  Odd.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/16/obituaries/lee-radziwill-dead.html
> The Times obit refers to Carole as "the actress."  It also says LR lived in Manhattan.  It was my understanding she lived in Paris.  In fact the Times did a long interview with her around five years ago about her life in Paris; she'd lived there for years.  Odd.


I bet Carole doesn't like that!


----------



## kemilia

cafecreme15 said:


> The NY Times is reporting that Lee Radziwill has passed away. Very sad for Carole.


I just read this, sad. RIP, Lee.

The obit I read listed Carole R. as an actress, wasn't she a journalist/reporter?


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I bet Carole doesn't like that!



You can bet Carole doesn't.  It does show how sloppy research is at even good newspapers.  A bit of fact checking would have revealed the truth.
I always wondered what Lee's daughter did.  She remained out of the public eye her whole life.


----------



## cafecreme15

I thought the same about mentioning Carole as an actress. I’m sure she’s peeved - I would be too! Perhaps they’ll issue a correction.


----------



## RueMonge

beekmanhill said:


> I always wondered what Lee's daughter did.  She remained out of the public eye her whole life.



I've wondered that too. Lee had such a drama around her, it was probably wise of her daughter to keep a low profile.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

When does the show come back?


----------



## egak

theamericanchinadoll said:


> When does the show come back?



March 6th apparently.


----------



## beekmanhill

I keep looking for notices of her funeral but there are none.  People don't really know her anymore, the Kennedys of interest (except for Caroline) have died, and I guess no one really cares.  I watched That Summer the other night; it was the movie Lee and Peter Beard attempted to make before Grey Gardens was made and the Beales became well known.  It never came to fruition, but the Maysles had become interested and went on to film Grey Gardens.  That Summer is fascinating and presents a lovely picture of Lee.  What an elegant beauty she was.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I follow a lot of interior design people on Instagram and I was checking out Danielle Rollins last night and sure enough this woman appears to be dating Tom, Luann’s Tom.  She’s carrying on in her posts about how amazing he is, which I thought was hilarious.


----------



## pursegrl12

Mrs.Z said:


> I follow a lot of interior design people on Instagram and I was checking out Danielle Rollins last night and sure enough this woman appears to be dating Tom, Luann’s Tom.  She’s carrying on in her posts about how amazing he is, which I thought was hilarious.



She's an interior decorator......LOL   sorry, I hate when people who "decorate" call themselves designers


----------



## Jayne1

kemilia said:


> I just read this, sad. RIP, Lee.
> 
> The obit I read listed Carole R. as an actress, wasn't she a journalist/reporter?


Possibly because that's the most recent thing Carole has done for a paycheque?  Act on a Bravo show?


----------



## Jayne1

pursegrl12 said:


> She's an interior decorator......LOL   sorry, I hate when people who "decorate" call themselves designers


Exactly!  You need formal training and credentials to call yourself a designer.


----------



## kemilia

Jayne1 said:


> Possibly because that's the most recent thing Carole has done for a paycheque?  Act on a Bravo show?


Ouch!


----------



## beekmanhill

Carole attended Lee Radziwill's funeral yesterday.  

https://okmagazine.com/photos/celebrities-attend-lee-radziwill-funeral-new-york-pics/

Again, Lee's daughter is not shown.


----------



## cafecreme15

Totally forgot that the show comes back tonight!


----------



## Tivo

Who is on it this season?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Aw man! LuAnn couldn’t get a house loan to move up state? Her children got involved with her X to stop her? What happened to her millions?

I hope she stays sober. She seems nervous and it could be because she’s not drinking. She has to go through life with a different lens.

Ramona is cringey when she flirts! Lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yes my the previews!
Bethany screaming: Go to Sleep!
Sonja seconds later face plants! Omg 

This season looks wack and I’m here for it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

What happened to Ramona’s nose?  In the talking heads it’s really noticeable.  It’s like one nostril is larger and more flared outward than the other.


----------



## egak

How much would that car Tinsley was driving be worth?


----------



## Mrs.Z

egak said:


> How much would that car Tinsley was driving be worth?



I think it was a Bentley SUV so like 165-200 probably


----------



## Mrs.Z

This is my favorite franchise, these women are genuinely NUTS in my opinion which makes the show just hilarious.  

Sonja has a new place and she’s taping towels to the windows, pretty sure the turn around for blinds is like 24 hrs.  She will NEVER get her s*** together.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja and her need to have an assistant...  an assistant, but no blinds in a bedroom that faces a restaurant.  LOL


----------



## Mrs.Z

DC-Cutie said:


> Sonja and her need to have an assistant...  an assistant, but no blinds in a bedroom that faces a restaurant.  LOL



She needed someone to walk her toast five feet into her bedroom....obviously!


----------



## cafecreme15

meluvs2shop said:


> Yes my the previews!
> Bethany screaming: Go to Sleep!
> Sonja seconds later face plants! Omg
> 
> This season looks wack and I’m here for it!


Gave me flashbacks to scary island with Kelly Bensimon!



Mrs.Z said:


> This is my favorite franchise, these women are genuinely NUTS in my opinion which makes the show just hilarious.
> 
> Sonja has a new place and she’s taping towels to the windows, pretty sure the turn around for blinds is like 24 hrs.  She will NEVER get her s*** together.


I'm so excited these ladies are back! I haven't been in the mood to watch any other series lately but managed to catch this one live on tv last night at 9. Sonja and her antics just make me lol.


----------



## cafecreme15

meluvs2shop said:


> Aw man! LuAnn couldn’t get a house loan to move up state? Her children got involved with her X to stop her? What happened to her millions?
> 
> I hope she stays sober. She seems nervous and it could be because she’s not drinking. She has to go through life with a different lens.
> 
> Ramona is cringey when she flirts! Lol


Thought it was wild when Luann said she couldn't get a loan to get a house upstate. Not sure where exactly she is looking, but in general houses up there are a fraction of the price of what they cost in the Hamptons, so that was surprising.


----------



## TC1

Ramona's flirting makes me cringe. That awful giggle she does is like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## cafecreme15

TC1 said:


> Ramona's flirting makes me cringe. That awful giggle she does is like nails on a chalkboard


And she makes every guy she "flirts" with SO uncomfortable! If a man were doing this to women we would call it harassment.


----------



## baghagg

cafecreme15 said:


> And she makes every guy she "flirts" with SO uncomfortable! If a man were doing this to women we would call it harassment.


It is shameless!


----------



## kemilia

I have not seen yet, looking forward to watching tonight, sounds like things are just as nuts as before! Yes, I miss Kelly's "satchels of gold" season.


----------



## legaldiva

I love NYC most, but this premiere was a little much.  So much really heavy drama.  Luann's sobriety, Bethenny's loss.  It's like a serious no joke "poor little rich girl"--and making me appreciate the mindless BS of BH in contrast.


----------



## beekmanhill

cafecreme15 said:


> Thought it was wild when Luann said she couldn't get a loan to get a house upstate. Not sure where exactly she is looking, but in general houses up there are a fraction of the price of what they cost in the Hamptons, so that was surprising.



The Catskills are getting very trendy, but homes are way cheaper than the Hamptons.   According to this article, Lu Ann actually did buy a home there in October.   That was after the kerfuffle with the kids and the count re the trust.  I guess she settled that matter and bought.   And I guess she still owns the Hamptons home.  I assumed she was close to broke, not really broke, but not rich enough to maintain her standard of living.  Guess not. 
https://realityblurb.com/2018/11/13...rfront-home-in-upstate-new-york-see-the-pics/


----------



## pjhm

I was disappointed in the episode last night- thought it was a real sleeper.


----------



## Gal4Dior

DC-Cutie said:


> What happened to Ramona’s nose?  In the talking heads it’s really noticeable.  It’s like one nostril is larger and more flared outward than the other.



I noticed the same thing! I was wondering if she got a nose job that got botched during the off season. It’s totally off center! It looks like she needs a nose job now! Lol!


----------



## lp640

Sonja and that taped towels.. when will she ever get her life together lol.

Why is Tinsley so open about how desperate she is for Scott to propose? I guess it’s ok to feel that way but keep it to yourself, it probably freaks him out.

I enjoyed this episode.  I just realized I like RHONY way better than boring mind numbing RHOBH.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

lp640 said:


> I enjoyed this episode. I just realized I like RHONY way better than boring mind numbing RHOBH.


I am also glad RHONY is back, the New York City cast is much more entertaining than the Beverly Hills cast.


----------



## beekmanhill

The Sonja apartment shocked me.  First off, she moved to the west side, not exactly her comfort zone and not near her hangouts.  Secondly, although there are many brand new luxury apartments in that area, this was not one of them.  It looked dated and small.  I'm amazed she couldn't find anything near her old house.   Then I looked up her house.  It's available for rent as of February.  So I guess her tenant moved out and she's renting again.   I miss her in the old digs.   I don't want to see a poor Sonja without blinds in a tiny room.  

https://www.sothebyshomes.com/nyc/rentals/00111924-162-East-63rd-Street-New-York-NY-10065


----------



## bisbee

TC1 said:


> Ramona's flirting makes me cringe. That awful giggle she does is like nails on a chalkboard


Agreed.  Does she ever watch herself on this show?  If I acted like that (never!) and saw my behavior I would never show my face in public again!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sonja must not manage her money well or have credit thats shot to hell.  Because she has been on the show long enough to have gotten a nice sized apartment.  I mean if she would have sold her townhouse long ago, she might be in a better place


----------



## Mrs.Z

DC-Cutie said:


> Sonja must not manage her money well or have credit thats shot to hell.  Because she has been on the show long enough to have gotten a nice sized apartment.  I mean if she would have sold her townhouse long ago, she might be in a better place



I think she tried to invest in all kinds of nonsense and mismanaged everything and lost tons of $.  I think the 7 million $ judgment against her was from some sort of failed movie production deal.  

I can’t really feel bad for her, she probably got a decent settlement and if invested or managed properly along with living within her means she could have been fine.


----------



## TC1

The fact that she's a Morgan (was married to one) should have set her up for life. She (or people around her) botched the hell out of that.


----------



## Prufrock613

meluvs2shop said:


> Aw man! LuAnn couldn’t get a house loan to move up state? Her children got involved with her X to stop her? What happened to her millions?
> 
> I hope she stays sober. She seems nervous and it could be because she’s not drinking. She has to go through life with a different lens.
> 
> Ramona is cringey when she flirts! Lol


I really don’t believe there was $ in that family.  I think the count had a title and not much more...of course more than usual, but they were very comfortable.  She was the 4th wife. I think property is all she has.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> The fact that she's a Morgan (was married to one) should have set her up for life. She (or people around her) botched the hell out of that.


The constant showing of her “monogram!” STAM towels, annoys the bejezzers out of me!


----------



## Prufrock613

baghagg said:


> It is shameless!


And it’s not like she’s good at it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Mrs.Z said:


> She needed someone to walk her toast five feet into her bedroom....obviously!


Dahling, it may not look like much, but it’s exhausting to get my buttered toast.


----------



## Baglady41

DC-Cutie said:


> What happened to Ramona’s nose?  In the talking heads it’s really noticeable.  It’s like one nostril is larger and more flared outward than the other.


I came here wondering the same thing! It was so distracting.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> What happened to Ramona’s nose?  In the talking heads it’s really noticeable.  It’s like one nostril is larger and more flared outward than the other.


I've noticed it's always been a bit off, from her first nose job.  Did she have a second? I didn't think she did, but now I'll have to look closer!


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> The Sonja apartment shocked me.  First off, she moved to the west side, not exactly her comfort zone and not near her hangouts.  Secondly, although there are many brand new luxury apartments in that area, this was not one of them.  It looked dated and small.  I'm amazed she couldn't find anything near her old house.   Then I looked up her house.  It's available for rent as of February.  So I guess her tenant moved out and she's renting again.   I miss her in the old digs.   I don't want to see a poor Sonja without blinds in a tiny room.
> 
> https://www.sothebyshomes.com/nyc/rentals/00111924-162-East-63rd-Street-New-York-NY-10065


I always appreciate when people in the know inform us of the housing market in other cities, so thank you!

 I wondered what kind of place she moved into. Maybe she's being really thrifty this time around so as not to get into more debt?


----------



## buzzytoes

I’m not entirely sure they showed all of Sonja’s apartment - the description on the TV said 1300 sq ft and then they showed like two rooms.

Tinsely annoys the crap out of me with how OOT she is about stupid crap like driving.


----------



## simone72

I thought it was a fun first episode. Sonja’s mini apartment and her need of an assistant to walk two feet from kitchen to deliver breakfast was histerical and why does Tinsley need a car in the city?? Dorinda trying to stay sober hopefully that will last and why would the Countess want to leave that beautiful alSag Harbor home and move upstate because it seems all ofnher friends are in Hamptons and she needs the support right now


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I was amazed by Luann’s dishonesty when she retold the story of her children’s lawsuit against her. She made it sound so harmless and inconsequential, unlike what was reported in the papers. On this matter, I have to side with Ramona’s assessment of Luann.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> I always appreciate when people in the know inform us of the housing market in other cities, so thank you!
> 
> I wondered what kind of place she moved into. Maybe she's being really thrifty this time around so as not to get into more debt?



I wish I knew the exact address.  It's on the southwest corner of Central Park.  Its a very crowded, touristy area.   I wouldn't be able to stand it.  The East Side streets in the area she lived in are much quieter and low key, even with the parking garage next door.  She can't walk to her old lunch spots, not that she walks anyway.  The distance would be walkable, through the park,  but not in high heels.  Maybe she knew someone who got  the apartment cheaper for her.   The east side still has the old money flavor to it and I'm surprised she'd give that up too.

Oh, here is the apartment.  She looks out on that tiny balcony right towards Columbus Circle, one of the most heavily trafficked spots in the city.   KItchen is tiny too.   This is a typical layout of older apartment buildings, not what Sonja is used to.  

https://okmagazine.com/photos/real-...ty-sonja-morgan-new-apartment-details-photos/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> I wish I knew the exact address.  It's on the southwest corner of Central Park.  Its a very crowded, touristy area.   I wouldn't be able to stand it.  The East Side streets in the area she lived in are much quieter and low key, even with the parking garage next door.  She can't walk to her old lunch spots, not that she walks anyway.  The distance would be walkable, through the park,  but not in high heels.  Maybe she knew someone who got  the apartment cheaper for her.   The east side still has the old money flavor to it and I'm surprised she'd give that up too.
> 
> Oh, here is the apartment.  She looks out on that tiny balcony right towards Columbus Circle, one of the most heavily trafficked spots in the city.   KItchen is tiny too.   This is a typical layout of older apartment buildings, not what Sonja is used to.
> 
> https://okmagazine.com/photos/real-...ty-sonja-morgan-new-apartment-details-photos/


I think Sonja must be broke.  We've known about her financial troubles for years.  But I think it must be pretty bad if she finally had to rent the townhouse and move to this apartment.  This apartment is not Sonja at all.  And she loved that townhouse. I still don't understand why she doesn't sell it.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I wish I knew the exact address.  It's on the southwest corner of Central Park.  Its a very crowded, touristy area.   I wouldn't be able to stand it.  The East Side streets in the area she lived in are much quieter and low key, even with the parking garage next door.  She can't walk to her old lunch spots, not that she walks anyway.  The distance would be walkable, through the park,  but not in high heels.  Maybe she knew someone who got  the apartment cheaper for her.   The east side still has the old money flavor to it and I'm surprised she'd give that up too.
> 
> Oh, here is the apartment.  She looks out on that tiny balcony right towards Columbus Circle, one of the most heavily trafficked spots in the city.   KItchen is tiny too.   This is a typical layout of older apartment buildings, not what Sonja is used to.
> 
> https://okmagazine.com/photos/real-...ty-sonja-morgan-new-apartment-details-photos/


That article is so funny! It’s all flourish-y and then you look at the photos accompanying the words and it’s not the same thing.  Really bad photos too. A good magazine should be able to angle and edit just so, to make the place look better than it is. It also said she sold her house. 

But good for her if she’s sticking to her budget.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Sonja must be broke.  We've known about her financial troubles for years.  But I think it must be pretty bad if she finally had to rent the townhouse and move to this apartment.  This apartment is not Sonja at all.  And she loved that townhouse. I still don't understand why she doesn't sell it.



The only thing I can think of is that the ex is close to 90.  HE has four children in total and his current wife.  When he dies, Sonja's daughter will get a good bit of money.  Maybe Sonja is counting on daughter to bail her out so she can get back into that townhouse.   

Course daughter is still in high school, or maybe first year of college, I forget.  Morgan might leave the money in trust for her to get at a more mature age, so Sonja might be out of luck there.  I think she mortgaged the townhouse to get out of that movie production lawsuit.   That's where she lost her money.


----------



## meluvs2shop

buzzytoes said:


> I’m not entirely sure they showed all of Sonja’s apartment - the description on the TV said 1300 sq ft and then they showed like two rooms.
> 
> Tinsely annoys the crap out of me with how OOT she is about stupid crap like driving.


Okurr! Driving is like riding a bike. You don’t forget. Sure each car and city may feel different, but you don’t need to scream every time you try and reverse.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Didn’t Tinsley say she has not driven a car in 5 years?  Why?  She didn’t drive when she lived in FL?  Seems odd.


----------



## Gal4Dior

beekmanhill said:


> I wish I knew the exact address.  It's on the southwest corner of Central Park.  Its a very crowded, touristy area.   I wouldn't be able to stand it.  The East Side streets in the area she lived in are much quieter and low key, even with the parking garage next door.  She can't walk to her old lunch spots, not that she walks anyway.  The distance would be walkable, through the park,  but not in high heels.  Maybe she knew someone who got  the apartment cheaper for her.   The east side still has the old money flavor to it and I'm surprised she'd give that up too.
> 
> Oh, here is the apartment.  She looks out on that tiny balcony right towards Columbus Circle, one of the most heavily trafficked spots in the city.   KItchen is tiny too.   This is a typical layout of older apartment buildings, not what Sonja is used to.
> 
> https://okmagazine.com/photos/real-...ty-sonja-morgan-new-apartment-details-photos/



Still no curtains in that bedroom?? Lol. She made the excuse that the paint had to happen first, and that was why there were no curtains.

That balcony is sad. Even when Luann had to rent a place after Tom, it was small but looked much nicer with an outdoor space for her dog.


----------



## kemilia

Jayne1 said:


> That article is so funny! It’s all flourish-y and then you look at the photos accompanying the words and it’s not the same thing.  Really bad photos too. A good magazine should be able to angle and edit just so, to make the place look better than it is. It also said she sold her house.
> 
> But good for her if she’s sticking to her budget.


This apt is awful, imo. 

I loved her townhouse, I realize she is/was broke and downsizing was prob the only option and apts in NYC are super $$$ but eesh.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> That article is so funny! It’s all flourish-y and then you look at the photos accompanying the words and it’s not the same thing.  Really bad photos too. A good magazine should be able to angle and edit just so, to make the place look better than it is. It also said she sold her house.
> 
> But good for her if she’s sticking to her budget.



I checked the property tax records.  She is still listed as the owner of the house.  And it was up for rent as of Feb 1st.  Annual property tax is around $65K.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I checked the property tax records.  She is still listed as the owner of the house.  And it was up for rent as of Feb 1st.  Annual property tax is around $65K.


Yes. That's why I thought the article was so shoddily done.  Horrible pictures, when it's not hard to angle the camera to make the rooms look better and then saying she sold her townhouse. 

I guess Sonja got paid though, so that's important.


----------



## Ceeyahd

kemilia said:


> This apt is awful, imo.
> 
> I loved her townhouse, I realize she is/was broke and downsizing was prob the only option and apts in NYC are super $$$ but eesh.


Her apartment appears to be an Airbnb property to me anyway. But I'm not from New York so maybe that Airbnb property comment that I have made is incorrect.


----------



## cafecreme15

I'm certain her apartment is not cheap. If it's a 2 bedroom rental, right in Columbus Circle, with a terrace (even though it's looking out to a busy road), I'm sure she's paying at least $6k/month for it. I do not think those pink walls are helping with the overall decor at all. Bad, bad decorating decision.


----------



## beekmanhill

This daily Mail article has more pics of it.  Kitchen is tiny and dining area is just a small space in the living room.  It probably is $6K or close to it.   I wouldn't be surprised if the second "bedroom" is really some sort of alcove that she has converted.  After all the daughter is almost never home what with boarding school and summer in France or with Daddy. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...olumbus-Circle-apartment-daughter-Quincy.html


----------



## rockhollow

dear Sonja - still trying to play lady of the manor in that tiny apartment. 
I think the space looked better white, that's a lot of pink. And how cute that she makes it sound like it was her daughter making her paint it pink. But then when you read the article with the pictures of the apt, the daughter is painting her room green - you'd think she'd choose pink!
And then the taping of the towels over the window - classic Sonja again - it did look like those people in the restaurant were looking right in her windows.
More classic thrifty Sonja was the shoe rack in her room with her line of Morgan shoes and slippers - I suppose she sells them on eBay.


----------



## simone72

Can someone please explain to me how she gets all these interns to do all this stuff for her?? 
What do they get out of it ? Room and board and a tiny shot on tv? I don’t get it


----------



## rockhollow

simone72 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how she gets all these interns to do all this stuff for her??
> What do they get out of it ? Room and board and a tiny shot on tv? I don’t get it



they often get college credits for it.
I also remember Sonja saying they want to live in New York and when she had to town house she would let them say there.

It must be a really crappy job, she always seemed to have different ones, I doubt they s stayed long.


----------



## simone72

rockhollow said:


> they often get college credits for it.
> I also remember Sonja saying they want to live in New York and when she had to town house she would let them say there.
> 
> It must be a really crappy job, she always seemed to have different ones, I doubt they s stayed long.


College credit because she’s a celebrity ? Looks like this last one may be lucky she doesn’t have to clean up all that mess she had in the townhome


----------



## DC-Cutie

The new lady doesn’t need to return next season.


----------



## serenluv202

Ok I’m officially done with the cuuuntess LuAnn. Dorinda texted her a quote from Tyler Perry and she laughed because it was from Tyler Perry and said, “Not from Deepak Chopra, not Ghandi, not Oprah”. She said it was the dumbest thing she ever heard. Ok, I didn’t think the quote was anything earth shattering but dumb is reaching.  I find it amazing that even when certain types of people hit rock bottom they still see themselves above certain more successful people. I find it ironic and comical that Tyler Perry has a net worth of 600 million, yet Luser couldn’t afford a 6 million dollar house. Tyler Perry could buy the 6mm house as a pet for his house...lmao.


----------



## chowlover2

Can Bethenny go a hot minute without a man


DC-Cutie said:


> The new lady doesn’t need to return next season.


Agreed, she is a snooze fest.


----------



## TC1

AS IF that young tennis pro wanted to date you Ramona  she's so full of herself "I already worked out today...core fusion" LOL no one cares.
She was uninvited to the clambake but went anyhow?...she's so dense.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Barbara and Ann - LuMan’s friends - are stuck in a bygone era. Their clothes, make-up, and style are so dated and tacky. This is not what I expect from this franchise. I hope that Barbara doesn’t come back for another season.

LuMan is already soliciting numerous eye rolls from me and it’s on the second episode. Is it all about her this season?? If so, I’m not going to watch.

Bethenny also proves that she’s a horrible and manipulative person, like always. It makes me sad, because out of all of those ladies, I relate most to Bethenny.


----------



## simone72

Need to watch full episode I agree that Barbara lady is a little rough around the edges needs a modern makeover I did google her however she owns a 27 mil Construction Company? I love watching all the scenery in the Hamptons so pretty out there


----------



## beekmanhill

Barbara has had a bankruptcy in her not too distant past, so I don't know how successful she really is.  https://radaronline.com/exclusives/2018/09/rhony-barbara-kavovit-bankruptcy-lawsuit-new-co-star/

She needs a stylist.  She has no taste in clothes whatsover.  I want my NY Housewives looking fashionable.  I guess Bethenny's 80's oversized jean jacket with sparklies is part of her SG jean line.  She kept adjusting the collar when the camera was on her in Lu's house.  

I enjoy LuAnn.  I think she is quick witted.  Something is definitely off with her though; I do wonder about her drinking.  I'd laugh my head off too if someone I was having a dispute with sent me a sanctimonious text written by anybody.   It comes off as very pretentious, especially considering Dorinda's own problems.   

Ramona on the tennis court was just so Ramona.  Didn't she realize that Tinsley was very likely to be a good tennis player, given her background.  She can't take it when she isn't the center of attention.


----------



## DC-Cutie

But can we all agree, the swim instructor was quite attractive


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with others, Ramona flirting is just so down right embarrassing  - but did laugh about the comment that she now pays men work for her so she can flirt with them. And was cringing at Ramona wanting to leave the other ladies at dinner and cruise the restaurant looking for men - oh Ramona!
And also, Ramona's face is looking terrible in these first few episodes, hopefully it will settle  down at the season goes on - in fact, all the New York ladies are looking extra plastic this season. They used to looks so much more fresh and natural than the west coast ladies, but not anymore.

I'm sad cause I'm a real Dorinda fan, but not liking the way she's acting this season so far.
Not that I wanted her to scape and bow down to Luann, but she's really got a warped remembrance of the past events.
If she's only admit she was acting crazy from too much drinking last season.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ramona was annoying as always, except for the part where she mentioned Lu’s stint in rehab. Did both trips together even total 30 days?? That is not rehab, and I don’t blame Dorinda’s insult last season when Lu tried to tell her to cut down on the drinking. She was being completely hypocritical by pointing that out when she was still drinking herself. Quite frankly they both need an extended in patient stay to deal with their ****, but we all know that’s not happening. 
Meanwhile, Ramona is that creepy old man at the bar that always hits on 21 year olds and think he legitimately has a chance with them. These guys don’t want you Ramona!! Leave them alone!! Except for maybe the swim instructor, who was just as creepy as Ramona.


----------



## pjhm

Prufrock613 said:


> The constant showing of her “monogram!” STAM towels, annoys the bejezzers out of me!



I find it revealing- sad and pathetic, as if it’s her only claim to value.


----------



## meluvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> But can we all agree, the swim instructor was quite attractive


And that body! Let’s face it- he’s not young but got it going on. Not the typical dad bod at that age!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ramona and her mispronunciations always slay me - this season we have "guac-a-mol-a'.  Seasons ago she gave us 'ruh-gay'


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> Ramona and her mispronunciations always slay me - this season we have "guac-a-mol-a'.  Seasons ago she gave us 'ruh-gay'



at first I though she was mispronouncing it on purpose for some reason, just couldn't image what the reason was though


----------



## haute okole

I prefer the tennis coach to the swimming instructor.  The swimming instructor liked the camera a little too much.
Bethenny’s Jean jacket and jeans are NOT appealing.


----------



## RueMonge

I bet Dorinda feels bad on some level that she introduced Lu and Tom. Not that everyone else wasn't fooled by Tom also. Well, except all of us and Bethany. 

It seems like Luann skipped the part in rehab where they would have told her to take responsibility for her bad behavior. Too bad she couldn't be the bigger person and make the first move with Dorinda. And I have also heard that you shouldn't date the first year, not just other alcoholics, but anyone. 

I though it was interesting to hear how the intervention went down and Lu wanting to buy a house so badly. I wonder if that's the same time frame that her kids filed suit, and if that was really about preventing her from doing something stupid with her money while she was drinking. 

Tinsley was great on the tennis court, and confident. Where is that strong girl in the other parts of her life?


----------



## sydgirl

Any i.d on the neon yellow heels Ramona wore to the clam bake? TIA


----------



## buzzytoes

RueMonge said:


> I bet Dorinda feels bad on some level that she introduced Lu and Tom. Not that everyone else wasn't fooled by Tom also. Well, except all of us and Bethany.
> 
> It seems like Luann skipped the part in rehab where they would have told her to take responsibility for her bad behavior. Too bad she couldn't be the bigger person and make the first move with Dorinda. And I have also heard that you shouldn't date the first year, not just other alcoholics, but anyone.
> 
> I though it was interesting to hear how the intervention went down and Lu wanting to buy a house so badly. I wonder if that's the same time frame that her kids filed suit, and if that was really about preventing her from doing something stupid with her money while she was drinking.
> 
> Tinsley was great on the tennis court, and confident. Where is that strong girl in the other parts of her life?



When she started talking about all the hot people in AA I was pretty certain she never took rehab seriously. You aren’t supposed to date period, let alone people who are as messed up as you are!


----------



## pjhm

RueMonge said:


> I bet Dorinda feels bad on some level that she introduced Lu and Tom. Not that everyone else wasn't fooled by Tom also. Well, except all of us and Bethany.
> 
> It seems like Luann skipped the part in rehab where they would have told her to take responsibility for her bad behavior. Too bad she couldn't be the bigger person and make the first move with Dorinda. And I have also heard that you shouldn't date the first year, not just other alcoholics, but anyone.
> 
> I though it was interesting to hear how the intervention went down and Lu wanting to buy a house so badly. I wonder if that's the same time frame that her kids filed suit, and if that was really about preventing her from doing something stupid with her money while she was drinking.
> 
> Tinsley was great on the tennis court, and confident. Where is that strong girl in the other parts of her life?


First time I was favorably impressed with Tinsley. Hope we see more of that talented side and confidence.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sydgirl said:


> Any i.d on the neon yellow heels Ramona wore to the clam bake? TIA


I think they were Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## legaldiva

How can i AirBnB Bethenny's Hamptons rental, though?


----------



## Mrs.Z

legaldiva said:


> How can i AirBnB Bethenny's Hamptons rental, though?



You can rent it, she has been promoting it on her Instagram stories, I’m sure she even listed the rental agency.


----------



## sydgirl

DC-Cutie said:


> I think they were Giuseppe Zanotti


Thank you! I know thats her fave shoe brand... but couldn't find them... thanks again [emoji4]


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> But can we all agree, the swim instructor was quite attractive


agreed. If he was instructing me he would more be my lifeguard cause I'd be like "oh! I'm drowning! Pleh!"


----------



## xobellavidaxo

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Sonja must be broke.  We've known about her financial troubles for years.  But I think it must be pretty bad if she finally had to rent the townhouse and move to this apartment.  This apartment is not Sonja at all.  And she loved that townhouse. I still don't understand why she doesn't sell it.



i wonder if it’s a situation like Luann where if she sells the town home she needs to put the proceeds in a trust for her daughter?  

i think she got completely screwed in her divorce. He probably had an iron clad pre nup. That would explain why she doesn’t sell and tried to make the most of her “asset” (letting interns stay there, rent it out). But I agree that she must almost be completely broke.


----------



## xobellavidaxo

beekmanhill said:


> This daily Mail article has more pics of it.  Kitchen is tiny and dining area is just a small space in the living room.  It probably is $6K or close to it.   I wouldn't be surprised if the second "bedroom" is really some sort of alcove that she has converted.  After all the daughter is almost never home what with boarding school and summer in France or with Daddy.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...olumbus-Circle-apartment-daughter-Quincy.html



The apartment is nothing special but it would look 100 X better all white. I really hope she repaints . I think she must’ve been trying to do something like Diana Vreeland’s “red room”..... but pink and she failed.


----------



## Megs

Sonja’s apartment is really small (for her standards) and that pink is bad. She’s one of those people that I doubt would want to downsize (not just in size, in luxury as well)  unless she really had to.


----------



## TC1

Wait, Luann has an assistant?  I really hope this whole season isn't Dorinda/ Luann feud from last year.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Wait, Luann has an assistant?  I really hope this whole season isn't Dorinda/ Luann feud from last year.



Wow, I hope so too.  Its getting dull.   So lets see, Bethenny didn't flout the engagement so it wouldn't be a circus when he was alive, but she wears the ring a few weeks after he died and makes sure everyone sees it?  Hmmmmm.  

Is Dorinda not going to drink all season?  I wish her sobriety but a few drunk moments would sure liven up the show.  I'm bored already.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> Wow, I hope so too.  Its getting dull.   So lets see, Bethenny didn't flout the engagement so it wouldn't be a circus when he was alive, but she wears the ring a few weeks after he died and makes sure everyone sees it?  Hmmmmm.
> 
> Is Dorinda not going to drink all season?  I wish her sobriety but a few drunk moments would sure liven up the show.  I'm bored already.


I thought it was such a pathetic desperate attempt for attention for Bethenny to wear that engagement ring, especially since it didn't sound like she really accepted his proposal - she responded with a list of conditions - and didn't tell anyone at the time for the lame excuse you pointed out - I didn't want to create a circus, such B.S. If she was really happy about the engagement she would have crowed to everyone about it and flashed that ring everywhere.. Also, at the time of his death, I thought they had broken up.  She needs to get over herself. And such poor taste - using his tragic death to drive a story line.


----------



## sgj99

i'm not buying Bethanny's engagement story.  she wanted to keep it private???  remember, this is the same woman who pee'd on the pregnancy stick of camera .... nothing is private for her.  i wouldn't put it past her to have concocted this whole thing for some air-time.


----------



## bisbee

beekmanhill said:


> Wow, I hope so too.  Its getting dull.   So lets see, Bethenny didn't flout the engagement so it wouldn't be a circus when he was alive, but she wears the ring a few weeks after he died and makes sure everyone sees it?  Hmmmmm.
> 
> Is Dorinda not going to drink all season?  I wish her sobriety but a few drunk moments would sure liven up the show.  I'm bored already.


I hope Dorinda doesn’t drink...but that is probably not going to happen.  She is such an ugly drunk.  Luann definitely had a problem and I hope she stays sober, but I think Dorinda does as well...it just hasn’t gotten her arrested...yet.


----------



## TC1

I thought Dorinda said "let's have a glass of wine" when the got back from the clambake and opened the caviar. Then she went outside, to smoke I'm sure..lol


----------



## buzzytoes

I don’t like this new chick Barbara. She is already annoying me.


----------



## rockhollow

xobellavidaxo said:


> i wonder if it’s a situation like Luann where if she sells the town home she needs to put the proceeds in a trust for her daughter?
> 
> i think she got completely screwed in her divorce. He probably had an iron clad pre nup. That would explain why she doesn’t sell and tried to make the most of her “asset” (letting interns stay there, rent it out). But I agree that she must almost be completely broke.


 
Sonja got millions in the divorce and then lost it all with bad investments - she thought she was some big movie producer.


----------



## pjhm

Dull episode? Bored? I literally fell asleep.....not exaggerating!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pjhm said:


> Dull episode? Bored? I literally fell asleep.....not exaggerating!


I thought it was just me.

I tried to watch it again today on DVR, but instead just started cleaning my house


----------



## RueMonge

Sonya did not look like herself in those photos and I didn't like the look. It's like they erased all her natural "prettiness' and sparkle. She was sleek and androgynous...not her at all. I guess it sells product, but why use Sonya if you're going to change the model so much for the shoot. And why were they all squeezing on that upper seat together. Photo op? Awkward.

I wonder if Tinsley really wants children or just wants to please her mother.

I like Dorinda. Yes she's a mean drunk, yes she drinks too much. Why do they have to pile on her about the Jovanni? Luann was weird about the dresses and Dorinda drunkenly called her on it. Got it. Next. Sheesh.


----------



## baghagg

RueMonge said:


> Sonya did not look like herself in those photos and I didn't like the look. It's like they erased all her natural "prettiness' and sparkle. She was sleek and androgynous...not her at all. I guess it sells product, but why use Sonya if you're going to change the model so much for the shoot. And why were they all squeezing on that upper seat together. Photo op? Awkward.
> 
> I wonder if Tinsley really wants children or just wants to please her mother.
> 
> I like Dorinda. Yes she's a mean drunk, yes she drinks too much. Why do they have to pile on her about the Jovanni? Luann was weird about the dresses and Dorinda drunkenly called her on it. Got it. Next. Sheesh.


Agree [emoji817] about Sonja and her natural beauty vs. that photoshopped version..

Also, pertaining to Dorinda and the Jovani outbursts, wasn't that on the heels of Luanne not extending an invitation to a party to Dorinda's boyfriend John when other bf's were invited?


----------



## RueMonge

baghagg said:


> Agree [emoji817] about Sonja and her natural beauty vs. that photoshopped version..
> 
> Also, pertaining to Dorinda and the Jovani outbursts, wasn't that on the heels of Luanne not extending an invitation to a party to Dorinda's boyfriend John when other bf's were invited?



I totally forgot that John was not invited to that very event!


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> Wow, I hope so too.  Its getting dull.   So lets see, Bethenny didn't flout the engagement so it wouldn't be a circus when he was alive, but she wears the ring a few weeks after he died and makes sure everyone sees it?  Hmmmmm.


A few months ago I saw pap shots of Beth and her new boyfriend, so she moved on fairly quickly for someone who is grieving.  Usually takes at the very least a year to get over the death of a lover.


----------



## simone72

I feel like Dorinda is drinking again she’s so mean ! Gotta give it to classless Ramona to go uninvited to clambake and bring home the lobsters ! Too funny ! I understand Barbara trying to protect Luanne but she’s a big girl now she’s not her sober coach


----------



## ShoreGrl

I can’t believe Ramona said the new girl wasn’t her type of friend bc she’s too masculine! What the heck! 

Totally agree about b. She’ll bask in the attention from dennis’ death for as long as she can


----------



## baghagg

Bravo began filming this current season at the end of summer 2018, within a week or two of Dennis' untimely demise...  Bethenny dating someone now is  6 months (plus) out, give or take...

Just putting this out there in case anyone from Bravo is watching, the opening music and graphics for the show (which was new last season) continues to be drab, boring and uninteresting and not at all NY worthy...


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I’ve changed my mind on Bethenny. She is my favorite housewife this season. I really enjoy her charity work.


----------



## Prufrock613

beekmanhill said:


> Wow, I hope so too.  Its getting dull.   So lets see, Bethenny didn't flout the engagement so it wouldn't be a circus when he was alive, but she wears the ring a few weeks after he died and makes sure everyone sees it?  Hmmmmm.
> 
> Is Dorinda not going to drink all season?  I wish her sobriety but a few drunk moments would sure liven up the show.  I'm bored already.


I am in total agreement about B. 

Dorinda seemed a bit erratic and amped up on that phone call to Babs...maybe something other than alcohol.  I think she is drinking or doing something else off camera.  She sounds way more nasally & congested when she has these outbursts.


----------



## TC1

^^ Right, and she starts slurring and pointing..which she was when the girls came home early from the clambake. Maybe she wasn't napping after all.


----------



## Prufrock613

Why is -deathly allergic to fish B- not having a reaction at the clambake?
I know that allergies are a strange bunch, but the open air must have done her some good- b/c this wasn’t that long before her airplane rant.


----------



## tweegy

Side note, I can’t handle everytime this thread comes up THIS is the image I see LMAO... it does crack me up everytime ..


----------



## Mrs.Z

Prufrock613 said:


> Why is -deathly allergic to fish B- not having a reaction at the clambake?
> I know that allergies are a strange bunch, but the open air must have done her some good- b/c this wasn’t that long before her airplane rant.



Clambakes usually only consist of shellfish not fish and fish and shellfish allergies are very different.


----------



## Prufrock613

Mrs.Z said:


> Clambakes usually only consist of shellfish not fish and fish and shellfish allergies are very different.


I did forget that, thank you. It’s like peanuts vs tree nuts.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> i'm not buying Bethanny's engagement story.  she wanted to keep it private???  remember, this is the same woman who pee'd on the pregnancy stick of camera .... nothing is private for her.  i wouldn't put it past her to have concocted this whole thing for some air-time.


I wouldn't put it past B to buy the engagement ring for herself, she is so thirsty. She did herself no good at all the 3 previous years and chased away most of her fans. I think this is a pathetic attempt to lure them back. What confuses me, is why was Dennis in no hurry to divorce his wife if he was so smitten with B. I think everything but the custody was settled with Jason, and when has B ever shied away from attention? Maybe Dennis had a more serious drug problem then we knew? I would want to keep that under wraps. 

What happened to B's style? That little girl dress with the smocking and ruffles was awful. What happened to the gorgeous Chanel jackets I used to lust over? Did she get a new stylist? They need to step up their game or Beth has been raiding Bryn's closet again.


----------



## chowlover2

TC1 said:


> ^^ Right, and she starts slurring and pointing..which she was when the girls came home early from the clambake. Maybe she wasn't napping after all.


Remember a few seasons back there was a bra fitting and Dorinda and John were both really loud and erratic? We suspected they may indulge in cocaine and that would account for some of Dorinda's behavior lately. I hope she gets her act together, I love her and her loud mouth!


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> I wouldn't put it past B to buy the engagement ring for herself, she is so thirsty. She did herself no good at all the 3 previous years and chased away most of her fans. I think this is a pathetic attempt to lure them back. What confuses me, is why was Dennis in no hurry to divorce his wife if he was so smitten with B. I think everything but the custody was settled with Jason, and when has B ever shied away from attention? Maybe Dennis had a more serious drug problem then we knew? I would want to keep that under wraps.
> 
> What happened to B's style? That little girl dress with the smocking and ruffles was awful. What happened to the gorgeous Chanel jackets I used to lust over? Did she get a new stylist? They need to step up their game or Beth has been raiding Bryn's closet again.



I had the same thought, that she bought the ring herself!


----------



## pursegrl12

sgj99 said:


> I had the same thought, that she bought the ring herself!


Ditto!!!!

The only other person that would know about the ring would be Dennis and we’ll hes not here to either confirm or deny


----------



## rockhollow

I agree about Beth's style.
That weird ruffly dress she wore to Sonja's party was bad, not at all her usual style.
And also wonder just who bought that large ring on her finger.
Beth seems to want to milk this relationship story for the season. Does she think it will soften her to viewers?


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> I had the same thought, that she bought the ring herself!


Great minds. I really loved B in the beginning, stayed with her t


rockhollow said:


> I agree about Beth's style.
> That weird ruffly dress she wore to Sonja's party was bad, not at all her usual style.
> And also wonder just who bought that large ring on her finger.
> Beth seems to want to milk this relationship story for the season. Does she think it will soften her to viewers?


I think that is what she is going for, she alienated so many people her first 2-3 seasons back. Remember we had a whole season of " I'm homeless" pushed down our throats, then after that there was the whole season of her being the only woman in the world who got sick and she was bleeding every time we saw her. I follow the RHoNY on other forums and everybody was sick of her at the end of that season. 

The bejeweled jean jacket has to be from her denim line. Why??? It looks like a leftover from the '90's. And she's wearing it-SMH...


----------



## beekmanhill

baghagg said:


> Bravo began filming this current season at the end of summer 2018, within a week or two of Dennis' untimely demise...  Bethenny dating someone now is  6 months (plus) out, give or take...
> 
> Just putting this out there in case anyone from Bravo is watching, the opening music and graphics for the show (which was new last season) continues to be drab, boring and uninteresting and not at all NY worthy...



Not really.  On the show she alluded to going out with someone, telling him she was still fragile, etc.   It seems she started dating fairly quickly after Dennis' demise.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pjhm said:


> Dull episode? Bored? I literally fell asleep.....not exaggerating!



The only highlight for me was  the lobster kidnapping.  That was classic and priceless NY.


----------



## Mrs.Z

CanuckBagLover said:


> The only highlight for me was  the lobster kidnapping.  That was classic and priceless NY.



Love that she literally threw them in a shopping bag, no foil, no saran wrap.


----------



## lulilu

Weird re the ring.  I guess I didn't get a good look at the shape of the diamond, but I swear I've seen photos of her wearing a different huge diamond ring in photos with Dennis.
I guess we'll never know the truth about their relationship, but she seems to have moved on very quickly; like within weeks she is dating -- saying, it's what he'd want.


----------



## Longchamp

I'm here for the B comments.  Don't  get me started.  I hope you all heard Dr. Oz on WWHL when asked about the fish allergy.
For her to have any kind of close proximity reaction, the fish needs to be cooking or frying with fish fumes in the air, not sitting on a plate next to you or being heated in a microwave. Does she think none of us have at least common sense?  She goes to restaurants all the time where fish is served.  I bet she has been to sushi restaurants before.

The ring... OMG, are you kidding me B?

Did anyone see Sonja on WWHL ? I love that woman, but I think she was  on the show.  Not a good look Sonja.
She has the body to make her Sonja collection look great. All her pieces look fab on her.


----------



## haute okole

Ramona’s statement about Dennis’s intelligence and use of drugs is the most disgraceful moment I have ever seen on any show.  What a crass, horrible thing to say about someone who apparently was a lovely person.  Wow, Ramona is an embarrassment to women.


----------



## Prufrock613

chowlover2 said:


> Remember a few seasons back there was a bra fitting and Dorinda and John were both really loud and erratic? We suspected they may indulge in cocaine and that would account for some of Dorinda's behavior lately. I hope she gets her act together, I love her and her loud mouth!


Yes!  Yes!  Yes!
It also came up at the reunion that D was using coke (a la Sonja) and B just sat there smirking.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...e-use-noting-defended-came-RHONY-reunion.html
Sonja had previously called Dorinda out after she had denied claims that she did cocaine. 

It all began when host Andy Cohen asked Bethenny Frankel about comments she made about Dorinda's boyfriend John Mahdessian, such as 'blowing some lines' and 'doing some rails,' which he said seemed to be referring to coke.

After a pause, Bethenny clarified: 'I am,' to Dorinda's fury. The star then began to emphatically refute the claims, insisting she had never even gone out with Bethenny.
'How would I do all these drugs when Hannah lives with me? I'm home every night,' Dorinda had gushed. 

However, the rest of the cast kept quiet awkwardly, as Luann de Lesseps urged everyone to drop the issue, which Bethenny agreed to be a good idea.


----------



## rockhollow

Just saw Luann on WWHL and she was very calm about anything to do with Dorinda - just made we wonder if these two maybe had an arrangement that not getting alone would be there storyline.
Dorinda's MO used to be 'blow up and carry on' and then feel guilty and apologize in the morning. And last season it was fighting with Sonja and Bethanny - maybe this year it's Luann.

The last episode was the fastest moving but those food removal scenes were pretty classic NY housewives.
Going to a party and then leaving when an alarm goes off and take bags and bags of food.
Dear Sonja wasn't going to leave without steak and lobster.


----------



## Jayne1

Sonja was really enjoying her food in the last episode.  She seemed seriously hungry as if she hadn't eaten in days. Well, that food did look delicious!

But Sonja doesn't need that hair piece hanging down.  It looks like a horse's tail.


----------



## tweegy

rockhollow said:


> Just saw Luann on WWHL and she was very calm about anything to do with Dorinda - just made we wonder if these two maybe had an arrangement that not getting alone would be there storyline.
> Dorinda's MO used to be 'blow up and carry on' and then feel guilty and apologize in the morning. And last season it was fighting with Sonja and Bethanny - maybe this year it's Luann.
> 
> The last episode was the fastest moving but those food removal scenes were pretty classic NY housewives.
> Going to a party and then leaving when an alarm goes off and take bags and bags of food.
> Dear Sonja wasn't going to leave without steak and lobster.



Sonja dances on the line if you feeling sorry for her or just cracking up and going ‘that’s sonja’ LOL but she was at that even like she was shopping at a buffet! Yep she wasn’t gonna leave without a plate of lobster stuffed into abag LOL


----------



## Jayne1

What was with the psychic, Sonja's I think. She was wearing an odd wig and in a lot of background scenes or sitting on the floor in front of the HWs. 

Maybe Sonja promised her airtime in exchange for free sessions?


----------



## Florasun

Can anyone ID the earrings Dorinda was wearing at the Paper Magazine party?

It was good to see Sonja having a moment.


----------



## legaldiva

Cannot wait for Wednesday and the TO BE CONTINUED.  LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bethenny and Jason are STILL going to court.  I thought it was over **geeze**

So we've got Tre calling people "white trash" and looks like Bethenny likes to use that term, too...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...alled-ex-husband-Jason-Hoppy-white-trash.html


----------



## beekmanhill

Isn't it a little tacky to bring your boyfriend of the week into your custody hearing?
Why am I not shocked that Bethenny was crying.


----------



## cafecreme15

I really don't know who to believe in this custody battle. Some of the stories about Jason sound too crazy to be made up, but I have a hard time believing B is just an innocent victim in all of this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cafecreme15 said:


> I really don't know who to believe in this custody battle. Some of the stories about Jason sound too crazy to be made up, but I have a hard time believing B is just an innocent victim in all of this.


Oh I think they played their parts equally. 

She did testify that she called him ‘white trash’

Brynn will be 18 when this battle is over


----------



## Mrs.Z

The stuff Jason admitted to and plead guilty to was far worse than name calling, he’s nuts and a bad human in my opinion.  Is she totally innocent, no.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, even though I'd like to blame it all on Beth, I agree that they both have created this mess.
I think they both kind of knew who the  other one was before the marriage, but for different reasons, both went ahead with the marriage.
Bethanny was desperate for a baby and marriage, and  Jason was lured by all that money and flashy life style.
I also think this will continue until Bree is 18, and will be able to make her own decisions.


----------



## TC1

A lot of places will consider the child's wishes when they're 12...as to whom they want to live with, etc. Bryn may have to be the adult in this over those 2 bickering idiots and sit with a judge and decide her own future..


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> A lot of places will consider the child's wishes when they're 12...as to whom they want to live with, etc. Bryn may have to be the adult in this over those 2 bickering idiots and sit with a judge and decide her own future..



Absolutely my friend’s daughter sees her father 4 days a month. Sad.


----------



## TC1

Mrs.Z said:


> Absolutely my friend’s daughter sees her father 4 days a month. Sad.


My daughter sees her father 8 hours a month. His choosing though..sad indeed.


----------



## beekmanhill

https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...FLplIyjrxXKYvCIlxlMvEeGNruxgck_kClj0qfinnTCzI

Not so flattering to Bethenny.  So she dated this new guy one month after Dennis' death and she is wearing Dennis' engagement ring as a storyline on the show.

I agree that Bryn will decide when she is 12.  And I suppose she'll choose Bethenny because of the luxurious life Bethenny gives her and which Jason can't afford.  And I suppose Bryn will want to be on social media, as do kids that age.

Oh, even their therapist quit on them.  
https://pagesix.com/2019/03/26/beth...3KnkE78pYAIof0BKk8qNoWnvdxRd1GRYrtENeYsUn1AFk


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mrs.Z said:


> The stuff Jason admitted to and plead guilty to was far worse than name calling, he’s nuts and a bad human in my opinion.  Is she totally innocent, no.


again, nobody is saying neither is totally innocent.  They both seem to have acted like kids during this whole mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> https://pagesix.com/2019/03/26/beth...3KnkE78pYAIof0BKk8qNoWnvdxRd1GRYrtENeYsUn1AFk



from the article:
Wallack asked Frankel at least a dozen questions about Shields’ drug use and what she knew about his death.

“Did Dennis have an opioid addiction?” Wallack asked.

*Frankel responded, “I don’t know.”*

“You said that you tried to get answers. Did you ever ask anyone about an opioid issue with Dennis?” Wallack later pressed.

Frankel answered, “After that, maybe.”
_____

at bolded - I believe Bethenney knew he was addicted.  Sorry, not buying her answer.  Bethenney is a good example of a woman that just NEEDS to have a man around.  Cool your cooch chick!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beekmanhill said:


> https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...FLplIyjrxXKYvCIlxlMvEeGNruxgck_kClj0qfinnTCzI
> 
> Not so flattering to Bethenny.  So she dated this new guy one month after Dennis' death and she is wearing Dennis' engagement ring as a storyline on the show.
> 
> I agree that Bryn will decide when she is 12.  And I suppose she'll choose Bethenny because of the luxurious life Bethenny gives her and which Jason can't afford.  And I suppose Bryn will want to be on social media, as do kids that age.
> 
> Oh, even their therapist quit on them.
> https://pagesix.com/2019/03/26/beth...3KnkE78pYAIof0BKk8qNoWnvdxRd1GRYrtENeYsUn1AFk



I have hard time believing Bethenny didn't know that Dennis was taking opiods. I can't help but think that when she said Dennis proposed to her and she said that their were some issues they had to work on that his use of opiods was one of the "issues" and this is also why  she broke up  with him or took break, however she wants to describe it.


----------



## limom

Like predicted B is acting exactly like Bernadette.
Her child being exposed to a naked boyfriend of the week? Beth is a horrible mother. 
Yes, she can front for the gram but that kid already saw too much.
When Bree is going to hit puberty, Beth is going to have a really tough visit from Karma, mark my words.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Apparently the therapist that counseling Bethenny and Jason has quit.
https://www.realitytea.com/2019/03/...herapist-quit-due-to-their-level-of-conflict/


----------



## chowlover2

Bethenny can't go a hot minute w/o a man. She must feel having a man validates her in some way.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I like Dorinda’s coral Adidas sweatshirt. I need it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

That intervention was amazing. Blocking calls, emails etc. so she doesn’t make a financial colossal mistake. Wow! True friendships right there! I hope Lu stays sober.


----------



## Longchamp

B also had to admit in court that she was dating the new man when she and Dennis had the "secret engagement.". This woman is a hot mess with all her stories.  Bye bye.


----------



## Longchamp

Can't get enough Sonja. The townhouse is straight out of The Addams family.
"Do I need to have both sets of drapes cleaned?"

Sonja was spot on about Tinsley's BF.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Now B was engaged?!?

Also, isn’t part of recovery about forgiveness? Lu sounds super bitter and angry. She needs to learn how to deal with those emotions or she will be in for a long hard road.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Dorinda’s a hot mess....and drinking again on camera.


----------



## chowlover2

Mrs.Z said:


> Dorinda’s a hot mess....and drinking again on camera.


She is but I am here for it! For whatever reason, I really like her.


----------



## Longchamp

The inability to forgive is difficult for me to understand. I get that some people can't and it does take time.  But we are not asking Lulu to forgive Dorinda from stealing from Lu or cheating with her man.  Is the big deal only that Dorinda yelled Jovani while she was at a club drinking alcohol?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Longchamp said:


> The inability to forgive is difficult for me to understand. I get that some people can't and it does take time.  But we are not asking Lulu to forgive Dorinda from stealing from Lu or cheating with her man.  Is the big deal only that Dorinda yelled Jovani while she was at a club drinking alcohol?


I missed a lot of last season. What was the  jovani reference all about? Omg I saw the clip and Dorinda looked wasted!
Why does she always talk with slimy food in her mouth!? While talking to Barbara at Sarabeth’s with food at the edge of her mouth I was like, grab a napkin. I constantly wipe my mouth after bites. Am I the only one?!

Dorinda stole Lu’s man?!


----------



## Longchamp

meluvs2shop said:


> I missed a lot of last season. What was the  jovani reference all about? Omg I saw the clip and Dorinda looked wasted!
> Why does she always talk with slimy food in her mouth!? While talking to Barbara at Sarabeth’s with food at the edge of her mouth I was like, grab a napkin. I constantly wipe my mouth after bites. Am I the only one?!
> 
> Dorinda stole Lu’s man?!



No no. . Was highlighting how trivial the action was that Lulu can't forgive.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Now I’m curious does, anyone own a pair of Tabitha Simmons shoes?! Lol
The ballet flats looked cute.


----------



## Florasun

cafecreme15 said:


> I really don't know who to believe in this custody battle. Some of the stories about Jason sound too crazy to be made up, but I have a hard time believing B is just an innocent victim in all of this.


IDK either, but you need a whole lotta crazy to top Bethenny.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Longchamp said:


> The inability to forgive is difficult for me to understand. I get that some people can't and it does take time.  But we are not asking Lulu to forgive Dorinda from stealing from Lu or cheating with her man.  Is the big deal only that Dorinda yelled Jovani while she was at a club drinking alcohol?



Exactly, she drank a ton, was yelling it out, apologize and move on....the dumbest things she cannot admit to???


----------



## Mrs.Z

I thought last night was a pretty funny episode, you can’t make this stuff up.  

Romana’s date and the 9,000 red flags was hilarious! 

Sonja saying that Tinsley gets in a relationship, hangs in there for a few shoes and some bags and gradually the guy starts to treat her poorly. 

Then Barbara saying well if I’m drinking cool-aid she’s sniffing glue....during the argument where again Dorinda was drinking and becoming unhinged.  

Oh and the Countess getting real sweaty and stressed looking over her community service soup ladling.


----------



## sgj99

meluvs2shop said:


> Now B was engaged?!?
> 
> Also, isn’t part of recovery about forgiveness? Lu sounds super bitter and angry. She needs to learn how to deal with those emotions or she will be in for a long hard road.



LuAnn's holier-than-thou attitude is super irritating.  She's back to being the snob she was when she was the Countess.  When she was demoted to "friend" status on the show she had a great attitude and was likeable so everyone wanted her back full-time.  But Full-Time Lu is a just a b*tch.


----------



## sgj99

Longchamp said:


> The inability to forgive is difficult for me to understand. I get that some people can't and it does take time.  But we are not asking Lulu to forgive Dorinda from stealing from Lu or cheating with her man.  Is the big deal only that Dorinda yelled Jovani while she was at a club drinking alcohol?



and why should Dorinda apologize if LuAnn can't acknowledge she was wrong to not invite Dorinda's long-term boyfriend?


----------



## rockhollow

I found this episode a bit boring - it just seemed like random clips.

There must be so much more to the feud between Lu and Dorinda. I'm a Dorinda stan, but just can't understand why she's so hurt by Lu. I know not inviting her boo to that party was a sore spot. Dorinda does have a hard time admitting she's done anything wrong.
But she's back on the sauce, she was her usual crazy self with Barbara at her apartment - and she probably won't remember tomorrow.

That was a creepy date of Ramona - I think that guy was batting of the other team, not interested in the ladies. I could see why he's been engaged many times with no results.
If that's what the matchmaker comes up with, Ramona needs someone else.
Maybe she's dated so much in NY, the matchmaker is having trouble finding someone.
Funny that Ramona mentioned the 'red scarfed man' - she's not over that guy not really flirting with her, but hot for the other ladies.


----------



## cafecreme15

sgj99 said:


> LuAnn's holier-than-thou attitude is super irritating.  She's back to being the snob she was when she was the Countess.  When she was demoted to "friend" status on the show she had a great attitude and was likeable so everyone wanted her back full-time.  But Full-Time Lu is a just a b*tch.


I don't remember her being demoted. What season was this?


----------



## Mrs.Z

cafecreme15 said:


> I don't remember her being demoted. What season was this?



Season 6, to make way for Aviva who was literally the worst housewife ever!!!


----------



## pinky7129

I saw Luann today on Fifth Avenue, hat and sunglasses, jeans and sneakers. She just seemed to walk along her merry way


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> Season 6, to make way for Aviva who was literally the worst housewife ever!!!



No wonder I don’t remember! I stopped watching for a couple of years because I couldn’t stand her! Heather too.


----------



## chowlover2

Cindy Barshop was the worst in my mind, but Barbara is coming in second place. She is boring.


----------



## baghagg

chowlover2 said:


> Cindy Barshop was the worst in my mind, but Barbara is coming in second place. She is boring.


+1
But I would say that Alex McCord and her husband, and Kelly Bensimon were THE ABSOLUTE WORST housewives of all time, of all the different locations..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> Cindy Barshop was the worst in my mind, but Barbara is coming in second place. She is boring.


Boring and annoying!


----------



## ShoreGrl

meluvs2shop said:


> Now B was engaged?!?
> 
> *Also, isn’t part of recovery about forgiveness? Lu sounds super bitter and angry. She needs to learn how to deal with those emotions or she will be in for a long hard road*.



I don't believe Lu is really in recovering. A couple of weeks at a rehab to be released and consider yourself "cured" is ridiculous. It appears on the show she has not changed one aspect of her life. She's still out at night socializing at bars.


----------



## sgj99

cafecreme15 said:


> I don't remember her being demoted. What season was this?


 several seasons ago, it's when they went to the Montana.


----------



## sgj99

baghagg said:


> +1
> But I would say that Alex McCord and her husband, and Kelly Bensimon were THE ABSOLUTE WORST housewives of all time, of all the different locations..



as much as i didn't like Alex and Simon or Kelly i found them at least entertaining.  Cindy Barshop wasn't even entertaining.  or Jules, Julie, Juliette ... from a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## kemilia

rockhollow said:


> I found this episode a bit boring - it just seemed like random clips.
> 
> There must be so much more to the feud between Lu and Dorinda. I'm a Dorinda stan, but just can't understand why she's so hurt by Lu. I know not inviting her boo to that party was a sore spot. Dorinda does have a hard time admitting she's done anything wrong.
> But she's back on the sauce, she was her usual crazy self with Barbara at her apartment - and she probably won't remember tomorrow.
> 
> That was a creepy date of Ramona - I think that guy was batting of the other team, not interested in the ladies. I could see why he's been engaged many times with no results.
> If that's what the matchmaker comes up with, Ramona needs someone else.
> Maybe she's dated so much in NY, the matchmaker is having trouble finding someone.
> Funny that Ramona mentioned the 'red scarfed man' - she's not over that guy not really flirting with her, but hot for the other ladies.


I wish Red Scarf guy would return, he was so nice to look at, unlike the Nosferatu-like dude with Ramona.


----------



## kemilia

rockhollow said:


> I found this episode a bit boring - it just seemed like random clips.
> 
> There must be so much more to the feud between Lu and Dorinda. I'm a Dorinda stan, but just can't understand why she's so hurt by Lu. I know not inviting her boo to that party was a sore spot. Dorinda does have a hard time admitting she's done anything wrong.
> But she's back on the sauce, she was her usual crazy self with Barbara at her apartment - and she probably won't remember tomorrow.
> 
> That was a creepy date of Ramona - I think that guy was batting of the other team, not interested in the ladies. I could see why he's been engaged many times with no results.
> If that's what the matchmaker comes up with, Ramona needs someone else.
> *Maybe she's dated so much in NY, the matchmaker is having trouble finding someone.*
> Funny that Ramona mentioned the 'red scarfed man' - she's not over that guy not really flirting with her, but hot for the other ladies.


Three of the HWs dated Tom, with Lu going on to marry him. I don't think the dating pool for this bunch is very big.


----------



## kemilia

Mrs.Z said:


> Season 6, to make way for Aviva who was literally the worst housewife ever!!!


She threw her leg at someone in a bar--that was HW gold, imo.


----------



## kemilia

baghagg said:


> +1
> But I would say that Alex McCord and her husband, and Kelly Bensimon were THE ABSOLUTE WORST housewives of all time, of all the different locations..


Gotta disagree here--Simon wore patent leather pants! You cannot top patent leather pants! (and I think they were red) 

And Kelly with "satchels of gold" (still don't know what that was about), telling the others to eat jelly beans, she had that full-size horse sculpture in her house (kitchen, I think)--these people made their crazy mark forever. Well, maybe only on me--I remember them fondly.


----------



## rockhollow

kemilia said:


> Three of the HWs dated Tom, with Lu going on to marry him. I don't think the dating pool for this bunch is very big.



 And don't forget Harry - many of them had a go with him.


----------



## chowlover2

kemilia said:


> Gotta disagree here--Simon wore patent leather pants! You cannot top patent leather pants! (and I think they were red)
> 
> And Kelly with "satchels of gold" (still don't know what that was about), telling the others to eat jelly beans, she had that full-size horse sculpture in her house (kitchen, I think)--these people made their crazy mark forever. Well, maybe only on me--I remember them fondly.


Remember how Simon and his wife decorated their apartment? It looked like a bordello. Those 2 were a riot. Especially Simon and his clothing choices.


----------



## rockhollow

My vote is for Cindy being the worst NY housewife or in close running was the extra thin jewish/japanese lady (can't remember her name).
I was also going to put that tall blond model (another one I can't remember the name), but I did like her scraping with Ramona.

Alex on her own might have been on my list, but with Simon, she was a great housewife, those two had some memorable moments on the show.


----------



## Jayne1

Was it fair to call Barbara butch looking last night?

She doesn't have a feminine face, but she does everything else to appear feminine and sexy, with long hair, big boobs coming out of her dress and very short hemline showcasing her legs, which might be one of her better features.


----------



## Mrs.Z

kemilia said:


> I wish Red Scarf guy would return, he was so nice to look at, unlike the Nosferatu-like dude with Ramona.



I wasn’t feeling Red Scarf guy, thought his red scarf was pretentious and the women were fawning over him like he was the last man on earth....gross.


----------



## Mrs.Z

kemilia said:


> Gotta disagree here--Simon wore patent leather pants! You cannot top patent leather pants! (and I think they were red)
> 
> And Kelly with "satchels of gold" (still don't know what that was about), telling the others to eat jelly beans, she had that full-size horse sculpture in her house (kitchen, I think)--these people made their crazy mark forever. Well, maybe only on me--I remember them fondly.



I think Kelly had a mental break during the show, which was equally entertaining and disturbing at the same time.  She accused B of trying to kill her.


----------



## sgj99

Mrs.Z said:


> I think Kelly had a mental break during the show, which was equally entertaining and disturbing at the same time.  She accused B of trying to kill her.



she called it a reaction to "systematic bullying" several times at the reunion ... she really tried to do some damage control due to her behavior on Scary Island but what could she do or say to justify her bizarre behavior?  and the others were not being bullies to her!  she just flat out thought she was a better person than Bethanny and was determined for everyone to see that and acknowledge it.  and that never happened.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> Was it fair to call Barbara butch looking last night?
> 
> She doesn't have a feminine face, but she does everything else to appear feminine and sexy, with long hair, big boobs coming out of her dress and very short hemline showcasing her legs, which might be one of her better features.


I don't think Barbara is butch, but I don't understand Sonja calling LuAnn Lu-man either. I don't think there is anything manly about either of them.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, Barbara doesn't look butchy, she seems to have her girls on full display most the time.
And Lu does have a deep voice and is tall, but not what I'd consider manly.

Scary Island was NY housewife legend - and the way that Kelly had been treating the ladies you can't really blame them for going for her.
It's quite a tradition of the Housewives to call out the 'bully' card when thing don't go their way.
Remember Avida crying bully when the ladies had had enough of her BS and had a go at her - another NY housewife legend - 'take a Xanax!'


----------



## meluvs2shop

Tinsley should just have a baby with her frozen eggs. I understand she wants a husband and wants things to be traditional but at her age she’s coming across as desperate. Stop thinking about what society or your mom will say. Get over yourself and if you want to be a mom so bad, BECOME a mom! Adopt, sperm donors- pick one! We all know money is not an issue so she won’t have the normal concerns most single moms have.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ramona is so cooky and honestly makes me LOL with her outlandish remarks and mannerisms that the show would be far less interesting without her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg! Previews for next week while showing Dorinda’s house for Halloween and see a creepy stressed out mannequin: Ramona- “Omg looks like Bethenny crying!”


----------



## meluvs2shop

SO...I miss Scary Island and starting watching on You Tube. What type of PS did beth do?! She had cheeks back then and was still thin so it can’t be just weight loss. Did she get the fat sucked out of her cheeks?


----------



## Longchamp

I think B's new jaw/cheek profile was achieved via filler.


----------



## Mrs.Z

meluvs2shop said:


> Tinsley should just have a baby with her frozen eggs. I understand she wants a husband and wants things to be traditional but at her age she’s coming across as desperate. Stop thinking about what society or your mom will say. Get over yourself and if you want to be a mom so bad, BECOME a mom! Adopt, sperm donors- pick one! We all know money is not an issue so she won’t have the normal concerns most single moms have.



I actually totally agree with this as she is currently furiously shopping for a baby daddy, and it’s such a bad look.


----------



## kemilia

rockhollow said:


> yes, Barbara doesn't look butchy, she seems to have her girls on full display most the time.
> And Lu does have a deep voice and is tall, but not what I'd consider manly.
> 
> Scary Island was NY housewife legend - and the way that Kelly had been treating the ladies you can't really blame them for going for her.
> It's quite a tradition of the Housewives to call out the 'bully' card when thing don't go their way.
> Remember Avida crying bully when the ladies had had enough of her BS and had a go at her - another NY housewife legend - 'take a Xanax!'


My BF still yells "take a Xanax!" if I'm overreacting (in his opinion) to something. Quite a few good quotes from the NYC ladies.


----------



## kemilia

rockhollow said:


> And don't forget Harry - many of them had a go with him.


Yes--Harry! I'd pretty much forgotten him.


----------



## kemilia

Mrs.Z said:


> I actually totally agree with this as she is currently furiously shopping for a baby daddy, and it’s such a bad look.


Why is her mom always with her now? Or maybe she's only been with T a few times and it's the editing.


----------



## kemilia

Mrs.Z said:


> I wasn’t feeling Red Scarf guy, thought his red scarf was pretentious and the women were fawning over him like he was the last man on earth....gross.


Hey--they don't have a lot of choice in NYC, remember Carole "stole" Lu's niece's (or some young relative) boyfriend. Very few males in NYC, apparently.


----------



## kemilia

Longchamp said:


> I think B's new jaw/cheek profile was achieved via filler.


I agree. Suddenly she had those cheekbones, which have not aged well, imo.


----------



## meluvs2shop

kemilia said:


> I agree. Suddenly she had those cheekbones, which have not aged well, imo.


Yes! I know someone super skinny but she has full cheeks (naturally) so she looks healthy and very pretty and not gaunt. As you age you need some meat on your bones.


----------



## rockhollow

kemilia said:


> My BF still yells "take a Xanax!" if I'm overreacting (in his opinion) to something. Quite a few good quotes from the NYC ladies.


 This is a favourite quote of a few of my housewife watching friends - we use it regularly.


----------



## RueMonge

kemilia said:


> Why is her mom always with her now? Or maybe she's only been with T a few times and it's the editing.



I'd like to see more of Tinsley and her mom. Without the predictable jabs that I expect mom is supposed to throw at T. 
Agree with Sonja that they have class, likely more class than they are allowed to show on Housewives. 
Fully agree that T should have that baby she wants.


----------



## buzzytoes

Jeez I need to take a walk down memory lane. I don’t remember the “take a Xanax” line and I have no idea who this Cindy lady is!


----------



## meluvs2shop

buzzytoes said:


> Jeez I need to take a walk down memory lane. I don’t remember the “take a Xanax” line and I have no idea who this Cindy lady is!


I was thinking the same thing. That’s why I was on YT watching Scary Island!


----------



## jiffer

I agree Cindy was boring. She was on only one season


----------



## simone72

buzzytoes said:


> Jeez I need to take a walk down memory lane. I don’t remember the “take a Xanax” line and I have no idea who this Cindy lady is!


Cindy was the owner of the Brazilian wax places and did bedazzling of private parts with Swarovski style crystals down there !! That’s what I remember haha


----------



## chowlover2

Bethenny needs a new stylist. She looks like a sister wife on the yacht.


----------



## Mrs.Z

So ....sober Countess is a complete as*#%**


----------



## Mrs.Z

chowlover2 said:


> Bethenny needs a new stylist. She looks like a sister wife on the yacht.



Was that Gucci....that might explain it


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> So ....sober Countess is a complete as*#%**


A leopard doesn't change its spots [emoji8][emoji249]


----------



## lp640

Ramona’s friend with the yacht looks fab, I wish we could see more of her.


----------



## sgj99

Mrs.Z said:


> So ....sober Countess is a complete as*#%**


Holy Cow ... Lu’s entitled attitude towards Dorinda and her accommodations is about as rude as it can get.


----------



## BalLVLover

Mrs.Z said:


> So ....sober Countess is a complete as*#%**



Agreed....she’s no fun without the Rose [emoji485]


----------



## meluvs2shop

BalLVLover said:


> Agreed....she’s no fun without the Rose [emoji485]


Omg speaking of her drinking... remember when she fell in the bushes piss drunk a season or two ago?!
I kept rewinding that scene and each time I laughed louder!


----------



## Coco.lover

I would have told Luann to leave my home. thats the rooms she was assigned don't like it GTFO. 


sgj99 said:


> Holy Cow ... Lu’s entitled attitude towards Dorinda and her accommodations is about as rude as it can get.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

meluvs2shop said:


> Omg! Previews for next week while showing Dorinda’s house for Halloween and see a creepy stressed out mannequin: Ramona- “Omg looks like Bethenny crying!”


That was was the best!! Then they did a screen shot of Bethanny looking EXACTLY like that !! Kudos to Ramona for that best one-liner!! So funny! 
Also found it funny too how Ramona and Sonja were a busting a gut crying-laughing with the whole Luann Shark room drama, they were loving it!


----------



## rockhollow

I just having a hard time getting excited about NY - I so anxiously waited for it to come on, being disappointed with the other housewives, but I'm thinking I am just losing interest in the housewives. The only thing keeping me going is enjoying the threads.
I feel I'm only watching to belong here.

Countess Luann is back in full force, so much for learning to be a bit more human the season she got demoted. Sanctimonious ***** is what she is again.
I know Dorinda's hand's are totally clean(in the feud between them) but she should have got up and let loose on Luann about the sleeping accommodations. It's my house, I will choose the room assignments and my grateful guests will say thank you and go to their assigned rooms.

I can hardly look or listen to Bethanny - I just can't deal with all this weeping about the loss of Dennis and then immediately switching to talk about dating her new man. It also doesn't help that we see Bethanny in real time bulldozing her way though custody court (also with the new boo in tow).
And why can't she be assigned a room instead of saying if I don't get the daughter's room I'm not coming.
That dress was hideous on the yard - as mentioned, it was hard core 'sister wife'.
Didn't Lu say just because it's designer doesn't make it right!


----------



## serenluv202

I feel like all of the women on RHONY can be quite delusional, but they are soooooo entertaining.  Last week when Ramona went on the date with that insufferable moron, I almost laughed myself senseless. She so deserved that for what she said about Dennis.  LuAnn's meltdown about the room assignment was epic. I love Sonya, LuAnn, Tinsley and Bettheny.  Most times I can do without Dorinda.  Ramona I absolutely despise.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Next week looks crazy, like Sonja has a psychotic break of some sort.


----------



## meluvs2shop

What annoys me about Bethenny is when she repeatedly and I do mean repeatedly at rapid speed says, “It’s fine! It’s fine!” When it’s clearly not as she starts to cry.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is bethenney delusional, living in her own Dennis and Me fantasy land?
She called his WIFE the ex-wife.  They weren't divorced!  She didn't know where she fit at the funeral.  Well, duh!  you the side-chick, sit on the freaking side!  

now she's wearing their 'engagement' ring on the show.  it's just all so tacky and strange.

I'm so over the Dennis storyline.  Not to sound cold hearted, because he left behind children, family and friends.  But Bethenney seems to have moved on quickly and just fine.


----------



## beekmanhill

rockhollow said:


> I just having a hard time getting excited about NY - I so anxiously waited for it to come on, being disappointed with the other housewives, but I'm thinking I am just losing interest in the housewives. The only thing keeping me going is enjoying the threads.
> I feel I'm only watching to belong here.
> 
> Countess Luann is back in full force, so much for learning to be a bit more human the season she got demoted. Sanctimonious ***** is what she is again.
> I know Dorinda's hand's are totally clean(in the feud between them) but she should have got up and let loose on Luann about the sleeping accommodations. It's my house, I will choose the room assignments and my grateful guests will say thank you and go to their assigned rooms.
> 
> I can hardly look or listen to Bethanny - I just can't deal with all this weeping about the loss of Dennis and then immediately switching to talk about dating her new man. It also doesn't help that we see Bethanny in real time bulldozing her way though custody court (also with the new boo in tow).
> And why can't she be assigned a room instead of saying if I don't get the daughter's room I'm not coming.
> That dress was hideous on the yard - as mentioned, it was hard core 'sister wife'.
> Didn't Lu say just because it's designer doesn't make it right!



Lu said even Louis Vuitton makes mistakes, lol, when Alex came clomping down the stairs in Morocco.  In the case of Bethenny, even Gucci makes mistakes, and many this year.  
I feel the same way.  Its the last HW I watch and I have little interest this season's shows.   I think Bethenny is getting the sympathy card edit and she doesn't really deserve it.  Maybe she demanded it after all the stuff she took from Carol last year.  For me it made last year's series interesting.  I just wonder if Lu is the designated villain this year so she has to have feuds with everyone.   Every series runs its course.  

And yeah, what made Bethenny so special that she got Hannah's room even though she didn't arrive on the first night.  She could have had the shark room all to herself.    And that therapy session was cringeworthy.   If she was serious, she would have done it in private.


----------



## sgj99

Mrs.Z said:


> Next week looks crazy, like Sonja has a psychotic break of some sort.


And it seems to be related to the Morgan House visit and her marriage.  She was married for eight years and that was over thirteen years ago.  It’s really time for Sonja to let go of that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> And it seems to be related to the Morgan House visit and her marriage.  She was married for eight years and that was over thirteen years ago.  It’s really time for Sonja to let go of that.


she will never let it go.  lol

she's building her shoe/slipper empire off of the Morgan crest.


----------



## caramelize126

meluvs2shop said:


> Tinsley should just have a baby with her frozen eggs. I understand she wants a husband and wants things to be traditional but at her age she’s coming across as desperate. Stop thinking about what society or your mom will say. Get over yourself and if you want to be a mom so bad, BECOME a mom! Adopt, sperm donors- pick one! We all know money is not an issue so she won’t have the normal concerns most single moms have.



Do you all think that Tinsley has as much money as she portrays herself to have? She claims not to have received a settlement from her ex-husband and although she may have a trust fund, I can’t imagine it having enough to sustain her for the rest of her life, especially with the way she spends.


----------



## meluvs2shop

caramelize126 said:


> Do you all think that Tinsley has as much money as she portrays herself to have? She claims not to have received a settlement from her ex-husband and although she may have a trust fund, I can’t imagine it having enough to sustain her for the rest of her life, especially with the way she spends.


Good question. But depending on the sum of her trust fund she could live off the interest. She also receives a check for being on the show. Does the show pay well? With that said, she likes to spend spend spend. So who knows.


----------



## Mrs.Z

DC-Cutie said:


> Is bethenney delusional, living in her own Dennis and Me fantasy land?
> She called his WIFE the ex-wife.  They weren't divorced!  She didn't know where she fit at the funeral.  Well, duh!  you the side-chick, sit on the freaking side!
> 
> now she's wearing their 'engagement' ring on the show.  it's just all so tacky and strange.
> 
> I'm so over the Dennis storyline.  Not to sound cold hearted, because he left behind children, family and friends.  But Bethenney seems to have moved on quickly and just fine.



Well, the ex-wife who was not really an ex-wife also had a  significant other.   So.... the whole situation was “weird” but I do think B needs to stop with the Dennis storyline.  People are sympathetic but the situation is confusing.  We were engaged but it wasn’t really working so we weren’t!  Oh wait, I was dating other people, now that guy is my BF.  Enough.  Perhaps out of respect for his children she should just let it be.


----------



## Mrs.Z

caramelize126 said:


> Do you all think that Tinsley has as much money as she portrays herself to have? She claims not to have received a settlement from her ex-husband and although she may have a trust fund, I can’t imagine it having enough to sustain her for the rest of her life, especially with the way she spends.



Does she portray herself as having a lot of money?  She once said she works, and made it sound like it was for the family business.  Then she worked for Scott for a bit.  Now she is “building her brand” while desperately searching for a wealthy baby daddy.  I’m not convinced she’s independently wealthy.


----------



## pjhm

Had to read your comments as I was curious about last night's episode, but turned it off after 6 minutes-the screeching voices does something unpleasant to my ears-I think I just don't care for any of the women any more, thus can't sit thru an episode.


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> Is bethenney delusional, living in her own Dennis and Me fantasy land?
> She called his WIFE the ex-wife.  They weren't divorced!  She didn't know where she fit at the funeral.  Well, duh!  you the side-chick, sit on the freaking side!
> 
> now she's wearing their 'engagement' ring on the show.  it's just all so tacky and strange.
> 
> I'm so over the Dennis storyline.  Not to sound cold hearted, because he left behind children, family and friends.  But Bethenney seems to have moved on quickly and just fine.


Truth!


----------



## meluvs2shop

HELP! 
Can anyone please please ID Ramona’s high heeled open toe black sandals she had on at the park with all the dogs during the charity event?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mrs.Z said:


> Well, the ex-wife who was not really an ex-wife also had a  significant other.   So.... the whole situation was “weird” but I do think B needs to stop with the Dennis storyline.  People are sympathetic but the situation is confusing.  We were engaged but it wasn’t really working so we weren’t!  Oh wait, I was dating other people, now that guy is my BF.  Enough.  *Perhaps out of respect for his children she should just let it be*.


bolded is the truth!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Best part about this episode, is that Ramona's walk down the catwalk was MUCH MUCH MUCH better than her first go around.  LOL


----------



## kemilia

DC-Cutie said:


> Best part about this episode, is that Ramona's walk down the catwalk was MUCH MUCH MUCH better than her first go around.  LOL


I loved seeing that catwalk again--Ramona EYES!


----------



## lulilu

The orange dress is Gucci, given to Bethenny by Dennis.  There is a Gucci store by his apartment building.  She said it had sentimental importance to her.  Guess the guy loved Gucci.  I wonder if the frills, lace, little girl look reflects how he saw her as a person?


----------



## lulilu

I am really hating Lu this season.  I saw a preview where Bethenny yells at her that life isn't a cabaret.  I also read a post by someone who attended one of her shows (and personally, I don't see her as a talented singer) who said the audience gives her tons of applause and love.  I think she is starting to believe she is a talented star, who deserves all sorts of special treatment.  She is behaving in such an ugly way.  And has really ugly looks on her face most of the time.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> The orange dress is Gucci, given to Bethenny by Dennis.  There is a Gucci store by his apartment building.  She said it had sentimental importance to her.  Guess the guy loved Gucci.  I wonder if the frills, lace, little girl look reflects how he saw her as a person?


I remember he was wearing a Gucci sweater in the episodes in which he appeared.


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> The orange dress is Gucci, given to Bethenny by Dennis.  There is a Gucci store by his apartment building.  She said it had sentimental importance to her.  Guess the guy loved Gucci.  I wonder if the frills, lace, little girl look reflects how he saw her as a person?



I usually love her clothes, but didn't like this dress at all.  It didn't suit her.  She looks so much better in more tailored, structured outfits.  It is interesting to wonder if it reflected what he thought of her.  She never dressed that way in any picture I saw of her with him.  Dress was $4300.


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> I usually love her clothes, but didn't like this dress at all.  It didn't suit her.  She looks so much better in more tailored, structured outfits.  It is interesting to wonder if it reflected what he thought of her.  She never dressed that way in any picture I saw of her with him.  Dress was $4300.


Agreed! She looks like she is wearing one of Bryn's dresses.


----------



## beekmanhill

She wore a Zimmerman dress last season, a bit similar in style.  It didn't suit her either, but it did look more flattering, maybe because of the print/material.


----------



## Longchamp

I went to one of Lu's cabaret shows. . Her other band members really get the audience involved and encourage the applause. This was from her prior season shows not this season. I bring up the distinction because she didn't talk too negatively about the RHONY cast like she does now I hear.  Her singing was terrible to mediocre.  I was hoping to see Sonja perform along side her !!
I am not liking her this season at all.  I miss self deprecating Lu when she fell in the bushes. I guess her sober personality is not as likable. I don't think she likes being sober.  She will probably fall off the wagon again unfortunately.


----------



## Longchamp

B -- what can I say ? The Dennis shtick is too much. I loved him, but glad I fell off the hamster wheel when he died. He was my soul mate; but I was dating, having sex and in love with Mr. Boston. He had a wife and kids and I felt under appreciated at his funeral.
Go away B.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Best part about this episode, is that Ramona's walk down the catwalk was MUCH MUCH MUCH better than her first go around.  LOL



I can't get enough of that first cat walk !!


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> She wore a Zimmerman dress last season, a bit similar in style.  It didn't suit her either, but it did look more flattering, maybe because of the print/material.
> View attachment 4395145


That looks like a little girls dress. It does not suit her or her aggressive personality. She needs to go back to sleek and sophisticated.


----------



## rockhollow

the only thing positive I could ever say about  Bethanny was her sleek, sophisticated style.
That woman was a looker in some of her outfits.
Dressing in these frilly, Tinsley style dresses is just so wrong.
And $4300 for that dress - she should have bought 43 more gift  cards to give away.

I'm sure that Beth's PR group (who ever they are) is trying to soften her and it's just not working.
I don't believe any of the drivel coming out of her mouth and how wonderful her life and relationship was with someone else's husband.
I remember when she was in Columbia and was crying and begging him to come and get her and he just said suck it up and stay.


----------



## Florasun

DC-Cutie said:


> Is bethenney delusional, living in her own Dennis and Me fantasy land?
> She called his WIFE the ex-wife.  They weren't divorced!  She didn't know where she fit at the funeral.  Well, duh!  you the side-chick, sit on the freaking side!
> 
> now she's wearing their 'engagement' ring on the show.  it's just all so tacky and strange.
> 
> I'm so over the Dennis storyline.  Not to sound cold hearted, because he left behind children, family and friends.  But Bethenney seems to have moved on quickly and just fine.



Yes, she seems to have moved on rather quickly from someone she was “engaged” to.  But according to her, it’s what Dennis would have wanted.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Longchamp said:


> I went to one of Lu's cabaret shows. . Her other band members really get the audience involved and encourage the applause. This was from her prior season shows not this season. I bring up the distinction because she didn't talk too negatively about the RHONY cast like she does now I hear.  Her singing was terrible to mediocre. I was hoping to see Sonja perform along side her !!
> I am not liking her this season at all.  I miss self deprecating Lu when she fell in the bushes. I guess her sober personality is not as likable. I don't think she likes being sober.  She will probably fall off the wagon again unfortunately.



I have experienced with alcoholism in my family and when someone is trying to stay sober, they be can be a real ***** because of the stress of it.  I think this a lot to do why Lu is acting the way she is and is excaberating her worse character flaws.  If she is really serious about getting sober, she should get off TV, quit her cabaret show and focus on herself.  Surely she has some money left?  I really hope for the sake of her children she gets sober and stays sober.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I have experienced with alcoholism in my family and when someone is trying to stay sober, they be can be a real ***** because of the stress of it.  I think this a lot to do why Lu is acting the way she is and is excaberating her worse character flaws.  If she is really serious about getting sober, she should get off TV, quit her cabaret show and focus on herself.  Surely she has some money left?  I really hope for the sake of her children she gets sober and stays sober.



If she had money to buy the house upstate,she could have taken the time to focus on herself and not cabaret.  I can't imagine anything more dangerous and tempting than a cabaret setting.   People can go to AA meetings all day long wherever they live.  I have the disease in the family as well, and AA meetings were the salvation; the person is celebrating over 30 years sober at this point and still goes to AA.


----------



## meluvs2shop

beekmanhill said:


> I usually love her clothes, but didn't like this dress at all.  It didn't suit her.  She looks so much better in more tailored, structured outfits.  It is interesting to wonder if it reflected what he thought of her.  She never dressed that way in any picture I saw of her with him.  Dress was $4300.


I’m not liking most of her fashion choices this season. I use to like her style a lot. Now, not so much. 
I wasn’t consistent watching last season, Did Dennis have a lot of money?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Longchamp said:


> B -- what can I say ? The Dennis shtick is too much. I loved him, but glad I fell off the hamster wheel when he died. He was my soul mate; but I was dating, having sex and in love with Mr. Boston. He had a wife and kids and I felt under appreciated at his funeral.
> Go away B.


Perfectly said. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## buzzytoes

I don’t understand why the fish room is such an issue. You are staying at someone’s home, not a resort. You’re not paying money so who cares? I mean yes it’s tacky, but obviously Dorinda likes it cuz she doesn’t redecorate it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

buzzytoes said:


> I don’t understand why the fish room is such an issue. You are staying at someone’s home, not a resort. You’re not paying money so who cares? I mean yes it’s tacky, but obviously Dorinda likes it cuz she doesn’t redecorate it.


Yeah! And if it bothers you so much bring your eye mask. Done!


----------



## lulilu

buzzytoes said:


> I don’t understand why the fish room is such an issue. You are staying at someone’s home, not a resort. You’re not paying money so who cares? I mean yes it’s tacky, but obviously Dorinda likes it cuz she doesn’t redecorate it.



I think I recall that Dorinda said that those fish on the wall had been caught by her husband, Richard.


----------



## Florasun

Sonja and Ramona laughing at Lu sounded like the hyenas  in The Lion King.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

lulilu said:


> I think I recall that Dorinda said that those fish on the wall had been caught by her husband, Richard.



Really? They are? To me they look like plastic fish replicas, especially the small shark.


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> I think I recall that Dorinda said that those fish on the wall had been caught by her husband, Richard.



Yes, she did.


----------



## buzzytoes

lulilu said:


> I think I recall that Dorinda said that those fish on the wall had been caught by her husband, Richard.



If that’s the case then whoever stays there should feel honored that they get to stay in a room where there is stuff that was special to him.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I can’t fathom how this fish is/was ever real.


----------



## Florasun

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I can’t fathom how this fish is/was ever real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397114


Just imagine if it woke you up in the middle of the night singing Don’t Worry Be Happy like the Big Mouth Billy Bass fish plaques!


----------



## KellyObsessed

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I can’t fathom how this fish is/was ever real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397114


When a fish is caught, they take photos and weigh and measure the fish.     There is no way to "stuff" a fish, so a replica is made in the same measurements as the fish that was caught.   That way there is a true to size memento to go along with a "fish story."    Richard likely was the one who caught all of these fish, and likely ate them too. lol


----------



## buzzytoes

KellyObsessed said:


> When a fish is caught, they take photos and weigh and measure the fish.     There is no way to "stuff" a fish, so a replica is made in the same measurements as the fish that was caught.   That way there is a true to size memento to go along with a "fish story."    Richard likely was the one who caught all of these fish, and likely ate them too. lol



Wow really?? I always thought they were real but just heavily shellacked. Thanks for the info!


----------



## RueMonge

I actually kind of get Bethenny. She loved him and they were a codependent mess with a side of his addiction. He gave her a ring, she wisely said no, but she feels bad and wears it. She was dating before he died and continues to do so.
I sure couldn't deal with her in real life, but can kind of understand her at a safe distance. 

That fish room is not restful, but who would say that to your hostess? I hope Lu is acting even a tiny bit and is not such a big fat entitled a hole. With no title.


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> I have experienced with alcoholism in my family and when someone is trying to stay sober, they be can be a real ***** because of the stress of it.  I think this a lot to do why Lu is acting the way she is and is excaberating her worse character flaws.  If she is really serious about getting sober, she should get off TV, quit her cabaret show and focus on herself.  Surely she has some money left?  I really hope for the sake of her children she gets sober and stays sober.


I agree.  AA recommends not getting into any romantic relationships within the first year of sobriety.  I’m not sure why Lu does the show since it causes the same drama and upset a new relationship could cause -without a year of sobriety under her belt.  It seems like $$$ and FOMO


----------



## simone72

beekmanhill said:


> She wore a Zimmerman dress last season, a bit similar in style.  It didn't suit her either, but it did look more flattering, maybe because of the print/material.
> View attachment 4395145


I find this more of a Tinsley look than her


----------



## TC1

I'm sorry but I don't want a "Butt naked chef" showing off his hairy ass crack serving me dinner. Surprised that's Art Smith's business venture.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't want a "Butt naked chef" showing off his hairy ass crack serving me dinner. Surprised that's Art Smith's business venture.



The whole naked chef thing was just weird.
First we see him fully clothed while doing the prep work.
Does he then dash off and remove his clothes for serving?
Just strange -  didn't"t understand the concept.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Watching the episode now-

Sonja is really coming unraveled in the Morgan house. Good grief. She needs to let go and move on. Her marriage was only a short portion of her life but to hear her talk it you would think she was married for 30+ years and had many children. Crazy. 

Luann saying Sonja needs to move on is ridiculous bc she still refers to herself as a countess


----------



## Aimee3

The fish room is dreary and seemed dark and depressing whether there were fish on the wall or not.  Dorinda should do something to make it more welcoming.  I wouldn’t want to stay in it either.


----------



## TC1

Luann shouldn't have been moaning about sleeping in the fish room period, IMO. She's been to jail for crying out loud (i'm sure those accomodations aren't fab). Get over it..you're a GUEST in someone's home.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't want a "Butt naked chef" showing off his hairy ass crack serving me dinner. Surprised that's Art Smith's business venture.


I cringe on thinking where someone in “real” life may have to put a hairnet- shudder.


----------



## Prufrock613

Aimee3 said:


> The fish room is dreary and seemed dark and depressing whether there were fish on the wall or not.  Dorinda should do something to make it more welcoming.  I wouldn’t want to stay in it either.


Yes, she doesn’t mourn the loss of a partner, but she mourns yachts, villas Gstaad, P Diddy, JFK Jr and Madonna.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Luann shouldn't have been moaning about sleeping in the fish room period, IMO. She's been to jail for crying out loud (i'm sure those accomodations aren't fab). Get over it..you're a GUEST in someone's home.


I would’ve left a baloney sandwich (with a mustard packet) outside of her door.


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> Luann shouldn't have been moaning about sleeping in the fish room period, IMO. She's been to jail for crying out loud (i'm sure those accomodations aren't fab). Get over it..you're a GUEST in someone's home.



LuAnn was pulling rank, and it worked.


----------



## Prufrock613

pjhm said:


> LuAnn was pulling rank, and it worked.


...and pulling the recovery card.


----------



## TC1

pjhm said:


> LuAnn was pulling rank, and it worked.


If anyone should have been assigned the fish room it should have been Barbara (as it ended up anyhow). Newest cast member, and had just been in a spat with the hostess. But I mean, geez...at least be nice about it..as I said, you're guests!


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> If anyone should have been assigned the fish room it should have been Barbara (as it ended up anyhow). Newest cast member, and had just been in a spat with the hostess. But I mean, geez...at least be nice about it..as I said, you're guests!


And Babs was the one who wanted to leave B’s driveway b/c she forgot a gift for her hostess....then turns around to be another hot mess of a woman


----------



## lulilu

LuAnn was acting in such an ugly way.  Ugly looks on her face.  Ugly words.  And it killed me the way she behaved when Dorinda apologized -- so smug and superior.  This is not a good season for her.  I wonder if her behavior on the show will adversely affect ticket sales for her cabaret.

And I hope Dorinda isn't holding her breath for a reciprocal apology from LuAnn.


----------



## Blueberry1

Did I hear that the fish room cost Dorinda $250k? All I saw in there was a dreary paint job, standard bed and lots of fish replicas. Could it really cost that much to make fish replicas? And, wouldn’t such trophies be far better suited to a den/office/study/game room?   Weird choice of decor fir a bedroom imo. 

That said, as a guest, you say none of the above.  You just say, “thank you for your hospitality - is there anything I can do to assist tomorrow morning for breakfast?” And then you make your bed each morning and keep the bathroom clean.


----------



## lulilu

I don't know how much it cost, but she said taxidermy in describing the fish.  She also said that her DH caught the fish, so I guess she was looking for an out of the way place to display them?  The walls have an expensive shiny paint job (as do the other rooms).  I don't think we've seen the entire room, but I agree that she was probably just throwing high figures out because she was defensive and insulted.

But all of the women need to be slapped for their rudeness to her.


----------



## zooba

I've stayed in worse rooms and never opened my mouth. Personally, I would love to stay in the fish room.  Looks like an amazing house and gardens.  If the women can't be gracious with Dorinda's hospitality they should stay home. 

However, the naked chef's butt would be a fabulous diet aid for me. In all it was a fun episode- but Bethanny is getting the edit she deserves.


----------



## RueMonge

lulilu said:


> LuAnn was acting in such an ugly way.  Ugly looks on her face.  Ugly words.  And it killed me the way she behaved when Dorinda apologized -- so smug and superior.  This is not a good season for her.  I wonder if her behavior on the show will adversely affect ticket sales for her cabaret.
> 
> And I hope Dorinda isn't holding her breath for a reciprocal apology from LuAnn.



I agree, Lu was acting so entitled. Unless they cut it, there should have been an immediate apology back to Dorinda.


----------



## Aimee3

The episode was mainly about the rooms except when they all ganged up on tinsley over the Scott relationship.  Since tinsley says she needs to brand herself and get back in the NY society charity circuit, since she’s basically starting all over, she could do all that in Chicago.  Does she have tons of friends in NY or just the housewives?  My guess is Scott isn’t asking her to move to Chicago and she probably needs the income from doing RHofNYC.


----------



## rockhollow

When anyone invites me to stay with them, I always go the extra mile to be the perfect guest. Even though I also think the 'fish' room is a bit strange, I sure wouldn't be saying that to my hostess.
With so many bedrooms in that house, Dorlinda  probably doesn't have to use them all very often, and so is that would be the perfect place to hang those fish. They could have been the pride and joy of her late hubby and hung in a den or man cave when he was alive.
I know that I have a couple of things that used to be displayed in our house cause my DH loved them, and I tolerated them, but when he passed and I moved into a new house, they got relegated to the space room.

I'd forgotten that Bethanny had told us that she helped Luann financially with the detox treatment until she brought it up again in the last episode.
I guess that will give her more reason to have a go at Luann next week - although I am looking forward to it a bit.
Luann is very unlikeable as a sober person this season.


----------



## Prufrock613

Fish cannot be taxidermied like mammals.  They are casted and then painted to look like what was caught.  It ain’t cheap.

I have a feeling B is going to dangle the ‘I paid for your rehab’ over Lu for the remainder of the season.  While I know that addicts aren’t supposed to be coddled, but doing a good deed is also not to be a weapon (can’t stand either one of them). 
 I am not entirely convinced that Lu is sober.  Her craptastic attitude is disgusting.  When I first got sober- I had so much gratitude for everything and everyone...not that everyone should be like me but I *wanted* it.


----------



## VickyB

Prufrock613 said:


> And Babs was the one who wanted to leave B’s driveway b/c she forgot a gift for her hostess....then turns around to be another hot mess of a woman



And the worst dresser.....don't get me started on her hair.  I was just thinking how tacky her outfit was when Ramona basically said the same thing. Who in the world thought she'd be a good addition to the show????


----------



## Lubina

Prufrock613 said:


> Fish cannot be taxidermied like mammals.  They are casted and then painted to look like what was caught.  It ain’t cheap.
> 
> I have a feeling B is going to dangle the ‘I paid for your rehab’ over Lu for the remainder of the season.  While I know that addicts aren’t supposed to be coddled, but doing a good deed is also not to be a weapon (can’t stand either one of them).
> * I am not entirely convinced that Lu is sober.  Her craptastic attitude is disgusting. * When I first got sober- I had so much gratitude for everything and everyone...not that everyone should be like me but I *wanted* it.



I wouldn't be surprised if she is. Seems like Lu is like Fun Bobby from Friends. She was more likeable when she drank.


----------



## RueMonge

VickyB said:


> And the worst dresser.....don't get me started on her hair.  I was just thinking how tacky her outfit was when Ramona basically said the same thing. Who in the world thought she'd be a good addition to the show????



I don't like Babs either and definitely don't like her style, but I bet her addition to the season is one of the only organic or "real" things going on since she was actually involved in Lu's life on account of the intervention.


----------



## Ceeyahd

VickyB said:


> And the worst dresser.....don't get me started on her hair.  I was just thinking how tacky her outfit was when Ramona basically said the same thing. Who in the world thought she'd be a good addition to the show????


Barb is tacky, they all are in their own way. 



RueMonge said:


> I don't like Babs either and definitely don't like her style, but I bet her addition to the season is one of the only organic or "real" things going on since she was actually involved in Lu's life on account of the intervention.



This franchise seems to be the most organic, overall.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Barb just doesn't mesh.  It's her first season, so if she comes back next season I'm sure she will have a new face, lost a few pounds and gone shopping for a new wardrobe


----------



## legaldiva

Compared to other casts, RHONY is great this season.  I"m loving every second.  From Luann's insane entitlement (and absent humility in her sobriety) to Bethenny's breakdowns about one of the many guys she is dating overdosing to Ramona BRINGING IT with her nonsense to Sonya's delusion.  I'm so excited for Wednesday.  LOL


----------



## baghagg

Bravo is currently running the first season. As I've never seen the first seasons of any the Real Housewives shows (though I did catch the last two episodes of season one of New Jersey), catching it now is so interesting as I've never known any of the ladies' full back stories.  Predictably, I'm finding Alex, her husband, Luanne and Ramona very pretentious.


----------



## cafecreme15

baghagg said:


> Bravo is currently running the first season. As I've never seen the first seasons of any the Real Housewives shows (though I did catch the last two episodes of season one of New Jersey), catching it now is so interesting as I've never known any of the ladies' full back stories.  Predictably, I'm finding Alex, her husband, Luanne and Ramona very pretentious.


What I wouldn't give to be on my couch right now watching this instead of on a four hour long call at work! The early seasons are pure gold.


----------



## Creativelyswank

The scenes with Bobby [emoji24]
The foreshadowing is strong early on for Ramona and Mario.


----------



## baghagg

OMG!!!  I don't know if I'm just in a very silly mood, but I just belly laughed at Ramona when she walked into the dining room in that lingerie, so completely self absorbed and unaware of herself and all the chaos going on all around her - and the looks on the other girls' faces were priceless!!!!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

ETA:. Looking forward to watching that scene again at 11:30pm!


----------



## baghagg

I just rewatched the opening scenes - it was Barbara screaming "OH MY G*D" which makes that Ramona scene absolutely hysterical!  Very very funny!  Like slapstick comedy..


----------



## Florasun

Ramona calling Barb “rough around the edges” just killed me; Ramona, who could have been hacked out of a tree stump using a chainsaw.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Bethenny’s been in love with more people in the past two years.....girl gets around!


----------



## DC-Cutie

When Bethenney pulled out the pictures and cards, i was like 'girl... ok.  we get it!' and rolled my eyes


----------



## Mrs.Z

Agreed, that was so contrived and awkward bc then we quickly transitioned to the housekeeper saving the new cards from the new guy.


----------



## BalLVLover

I’m actually enjoying this season (apart from Bethenney’s crying jags of course). This episode was quite funny. So much better than the snooze fest the BH ladies have been.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hollered when Sonja was screaming about 'touching the letters'  ....  I mean if that wasn't funny to you!


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I hollered when Sonja was screaming about 'touching the letters'  ....  I mean if that wasn't funny to you!


She went from 0 to 1000 LOL!!! It was just so random! I was cracking up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> She went from 0 to 1000 LOL!!! It was just so random! I was cracking up!


I was thinking "stay off drugs, kids... stay off the drugs, pills and booze'


----------



## Mrs.Z

“You do NOT touch the f-*ing Morgan letters”. I lost it too, hilarious!  This is why Sonja is Real Housewives gold bc she is totally NUTS.


----------



## Mrs.Z

What is also hilarious is how concerned Sonja is with her daughter’s “Morgan legacy” but it’s fine that Sonja is drunk, acting crazy, making out with chicks, talking about having sex on top of a sink IN THE MORGAN HOUSE!


----------



## RueMonge

I am enjoying this season more than I have in recent years. Maybe the fights are less personal, not sure why really.

Oh Tinsley. She is trying so hard with Scott. It sounds like Scott is very private and wants a low public profile. They are just not a fit if she can't be herself. Tinsley looks different to me. Her face seems thinner, maybe she's lost weight. Or maybe just stress. And her nose is so thin. Everything about her seems tense.


----------



## DC-Cutie

RueMonge said:


> I am enjoying this season more than I have in recent years. Maybe the fights are less personal, not sure why really.
> 
> Oh Tinsley. She is trying so hard with Scott. It sounds like Scott is very private and wants a low public profile. They are just not a fit if she can't be herself. Tinsley looks different to me. Her face seems thinner, maybe she's lost weight. Or maybe just stress. And her nose is so thin. Everything about her seems tense.


it's the botox


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Why are the nyc woman so loud and tacky? They are always shouting and rude. It’s like they are drunk every episode.   Seems like they all need to go to group rehab with Luann. It’s like the only person who isn’t a side show clown is Tinsley.


----------



## rockhollow

well, thankfully some funny scenes in this episode!
Like many said, drunk Sonja doesn't let us down - even she must laugh at herself when she sees the footage. 'YA DON'T TOUCH THE MORGAN LETTERS' - priceless Sonja.
And then Ramona arriving in the lingerie and expecting a big response from the ladies - not really the occasion to attend in lingerie, but at least we got a good laugh from it.

From the look of the phone videos of the afterparty, we are probably lucky that Bravo went home and didn't film it - the ladies looked lit!

But of course it wouldn't be a NY episode without a bit of Bethanny crying. It must be in her contract that she gets to have a little cry in every episode.
So let's drag out some old photo of Beth and Dennis.
And then her bonus scene - a mystery note, that seems from the gone Dennis.
But Beth did have to make sure we knew she doesn't really believe that it was a note from her dearly departed, but that Dorinda does believe in that kind of thing, so best to bring it up to her.
Give it a rest Bethanny!!!


----------



## rockhollow

Yoouse don't *touch* duh Morgan *LETTAS!!!*


----------



## ShoreGrl

DC-Cutie said:


> When Bethenney pulled out the pictures and cards, i was like 'girl... ok.  we get it!' and rolled my eyes



I love how Bethenney pulls out the pictures so randomly (eyeroll) and begins to reminisce about Dennis. Then in the next scene, here comes a guy she says she dated very seriously last summer. Wth


----------



## zooba

I loved the eyeroll and head shake after they left the florist. Priceless!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ShoreGrl said:


> I love how Bethenney pulls out the pictures so randomly (eyeroll) and begins to reminisce about Dennis. Then in the next scene, here comes a guy she says she dated very seriously last summer. Wth


And they were “really in love” ....  allegedly 

I think Bethenney is in love with the idea of love


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> And they were “really in love” ....  allegedly
> 
> I think Bethenney is in love with the idea of love


It's as if she can't live without a man. Somehow having a man validates her. She needs to take a year off from dating and get her head together. She might make better choices then.


----------



## tweegy

ShoreGrl said:


> I love how Bethenney pulls out the pictures so randomly (eyeroll) and begins to reminisce about Dennis. Then in the next scene, here comes a guy she says she dated very seriously last summer. Wth



Right?! It is kind of odd ... I guess either way he was very special to her but how she talks about him as they’re in love but she was dating? A bit odd


----------



## buzzytoes

Omg Truth or Dare was hilarious - between Ramona saying “dare” and then asking a question, and Dorinda’s “sexy” phone call. I can’t handle it. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## sgj99

I don’t think her feelings for Dennis were that deep until he was gone.  Before she barely spoke of him and now he consumes her thoughts ... B has no sense of normal, her normal is drama, drama, drama + me, me, me.


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> I don’t think her feelings for Dennis were that deep until he was gone.  Before she barely spoke of him and now he consumes her thoughts ... B has no sense of normal, her normal is drama, drama, drama + me, me, me.



B did film with Dennis a couple of times.  She even called his daughter at the last reunion (I think).  IDK about her feelings for him -- clearly she was conflicted -- but she seemed to involve him more than anyone else since her husband.  Maybe she was trying to keep it from the ex?


----------



## sgj99

i remember when she called the daughter, thought that was weird, especially since he was still married (albeit separated) and they were photographed all over NYC so i don't think she was tying to keep it from Jason.  I think Dennis became more important to her once he was gone.
i think she loses respect for men that give in to her b*llsh*t and drama  yet she can't be in a relationship with a strong-willed man because they'd kill each other.  Long ago during my single days my best friend told me "you have to be healthy before you can have a healthy relationship."


----------



## DC-Cutie

sgj99 said:


> i remember when she called the daughter, thought that was weird, especially since he was still married (albeit separated) and they were photographed all over NYC so i don't think she was tying to keep it from Jason.  *I think Dennis became more important to her once he was gone.*
> i think she loses respect for men that give in to her b*llsh*t and drama  yet she can't be in a relationship with a strong-willed man because they'd kill each other.  Long ago during my single days my best friend told me "you have to be healthy before you can have a healthy relationship."


 I think you hit the nail on the head!!!!!  
I swear she was never professing how much she loved in and was in love with him prior to his passing.


----------



## rockhollow

another one who totally agrees - Beth was way more into Dennis once he died.
She is creating this perfect fellow and relationship and no one can really comment with him gone.

"you have to be healthy before you can have a healthy relationship."
And this is a true statement to me - and Beth doesn't seem like a healthy person in the last few years.
IMO, that's also why her marriage didn't work.
Bethenny is defiantly damaged and even with all her therapy, she's still not getting better.
And then becoming so wealthy, surrounding herself with 'yes' employees does not help either.


----------



## chowlover2

I’d be very curious how the judge in her divorce case feels about her constant need to have a man. It can’t be good.


----------



## limom

Beth can have all the sex that she wants.
However, she has to recognize that Brynn does not need to meet every single man she sleeps with.
It is so unfair to Brynn, imo.
Once again, she recreates her own childhood. So freakin frustrating.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I was thinking "stay off drugs, kids... stay off the drugs, pills and booze'


Sonja is just ... Sonja LOL... She is just a marvel and sad at the sametime. She just never fails to entertain. One minute shes looking homeless in her own bed, hitching rides on pickups with her Hermes in tow and then flip - She's lady Morgan apparently LOL 

The woman has all the layers of a deranged onion..


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Sonja is just ... Sonja LOL... She is just a marvel and sad at the sametime. She just never fails to entertain. One minute shes looking homeless in her own bed, hitching rides on pickups with her Hermes in tow and then flip - She's lady Morgan apparently LOL
> 
> The woman has all the layers of a deranged onion..


I die, " deranged onion"


----------



## Mrs.Z

10 seconds in and we’re calling Tinsley a user marrying for $


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> 10 seconds in and we’re calling Tinsley a user marrying for $


I wonder why she never had a few kids with him..  that's usually the next step in the process.


----------



## TC1

Bethenny mocking Tinsley's relationship is laughable. Really girl?? ALL your relationships have been train wrecks.


----------



## chowlover2

TC1 said:


> Bethenny mocking Tinsley's relationship is laughable. Really girl?? ALL your relationships have been train wrecks.


Agreed! I actually like Tinsley. I don't think she has a mean bone in her body. I'm glad she & Scott have broken up. If her real goal is to get married, 6 months and then hit the bricks if relationship is not working. Money is not a reason to be with someone. She's a beautiful girl, she needs to get rid of her clinging ways.

Bethenny had one moment of her old style last week, and she is back to wearing Dennis's leftover wardrobe.


----------



## Ceeyahd

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! I actually like Tinsley. I don't think she has a mean bone in her body. I'm glad she & Scott have broken up. If her real goal is to get married, 6 months and then hit the bricks if relationship is not working. Money is not a reason to be with someone. She's a beautiful girl, she needs to get rid of her clinging ways.
> 
> Bethenny had one moment of her old style last week, and she is back to wearing Dennis's leftover wardrobe.



Isn't Tinsley wealthy on her own? Or family money? I like Tinsley she seemed so sweet. I like her current style end clothing attire accessories. But she is overly dramatic and clingy. Bethenny must have stylist when she looks really pulled together and sharp, left her own devices is when she looks randomly dressed. The girl loves busy sweaters.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I wouldn't hate the idea of Ramona and Mario getting back together.


----------



## Jayne1

Ceeyahd said:


> I wouldn't hate the idea of Ramona and Mario getting back together.


I wouldn't either.


----------



## lulilu

Wasn't Ramona ditching Dorinda at that dinner awful?  And caught on tape lying about it.  A real social climber.  (Although I read she was trying to find people to invest in her latest skin care line.)


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> Wasn't Ramona ditching Dorinda at that dinner awful?  And caught on tape lying about it.  A real social climber.  (Although I read she was trying to find people to invest in her latest skin care line.)


Right? the non stop screeching about being at table 61..I love the Bravo shade of them replaying her KNOWING she was at table 62  that lady didn't seem to want Ramona at her table to badly...and I don't blame Dorinda for being pissed. Ramona is so flighty when it suits her interests.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulilu said:


> Wasn't Ramona ditching Dorinda at that dinner awful?  And caught on tape lying about it.


Ramona stay lying!  It's like she forgets she is mic'd and there are cameras close by!  LOL  But she was a whole shade tree to Barbara 
Ramona:  'you like wrap dress?'
Bravo plays footage of her wearing wrap dresses
Barbara: 'I've never worn this one'
Bravo cuts back to footage of her wearing the dress at Dorindas

Ramona: 'you need to change it up a bit'

Whoever did production for this episode needs an award and a raise!  It was GREAT!  Now it will be interesting to see how Ramona spins Table-Gate at the reunion, because you know Messy Andy is gonna bring it up.

Tinsley - I'm tired of the Scott rollercoaster.  It's been a ride that I think we are all happy she's gotten off.  She's a pretty girl, seems fairly unproblematic. She can find a rich dude in NYC


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm ready for next week to see Bethenney have her breakdown in a freaking restaurant!  Bring on the fake tears!


----------



## BalLVLover

lulilu said:


> Wasn't Ramona ditching Dorinda at that dinner awful?  And caught on tape lying about it.  A real social climber.  (Although I read she was trying to find people to invest in her latest skin care line.)



Absolutely loved seeing her get caught in her lie this time. Hopefully this gets brought up in the reunion.


----------



## Althea G.

BalLVLover said:


> Absolutely loved seeing her get caught in her lie this time. Hopefully this gets brought up in the reunion.



Oh I’m sure it will be! Typical Ramona crap. She’s even more entitled than Lu.


----------



## Althea G.

BalLVLover said:


> Absolutely loved seeing her get caught in her lie this time. Hopefully this gets brought up in the reunion.



Oh I’m sure it will be! Typical Ramona crap. She’s even more entitled than Lu.


----------



## Althea G.

Sorry that ended up getting triple-posted!


----------



## purseinsanity

beekmanhill said:


> This daily Mail article has more pics of it.  Kitchen is tiny and dining area is just a small space in the living room.  It probably is $6K or close to it.   I wouldn't be surprised if the second "bedroom" is really some sort of alcove that she has converted.  After all the daughter is almost never home what with boarding school and summer in France or with Daddy.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...olumbus-Circle-apartment-daughter-Quincy.html


The pink walls are hideous.  Maybe for a 3 year old little girl's room, but for a 55 year old's apartment??


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> i'm not buying Bethanny's engagement story.  she wanted to keep it private???  remember, this is the same woman who pee'd on the pregnancy stick of camera .... nothing is private for her.  i wouldn't put it past her to have concocted this whole thing for some air-time.


ITA.  And if this is going to be another season of Bethenny crying every minute, I don't think I'll watch any more!


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> That intervention was amazing. Blocking calls, emails etc. so she doesn’t make a financial colossal mistake. Wow! True friendships right there! I hope Lu stays sober.


I didn't understand when Barbara said she "went and got power of attorney" over Luann.  It's not that easy and I don't see how a friend is able to do it when she has family alive and around??  I'm no lawyer...can someone explain it to me?


----------



## purseinsanity

buzzytoes said:


> Wow really?? I always thought they were real but just heavily shellacked. Thanks for the info!


I always thought so too, until my teenage son caught some giant fish that hubby just had to get mounted for him.  I was horrified by the thought of some smelly, stuffed fish on a wall, but they took measurements and recreated it out of plexiglass!  Don't tell them I said this, but I still cringe at the thought of that thing on my wall!  Ugh, LOL.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't want a "Butt naked chef" showing off his hairy ass crack serving me dinner. Surprised that's Art Smith's business venture.


Thank you!  That sounds utterly unhygienic to me!


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> If anyone should have been assigned the fish room it should have been Barbara (as it ended up anyhow). Newest cast member, and had just been in a spat with the hostess. But I mean, geez...at least be nice about it..as I said, you're guests!


I didn't understand why no one said Lu could be in the other room Tinsley wound up in.  Why did Tinsley move?


----------



## DC-Cutie

purseinsanity said:


> I didn't understand when Barbara said she "went and got power of attorney" over Luann.  It's not that easy and I don't see how a friend is able to do it when she has family alive and around??  I'm no lawyer...can someone explain it to me?


there are various types of power of attorneys that can be granted.  My mother got a General Power of Attorney over my uncle when he was strung out on crack and about to loose all the hard earned money he made because he wasn't of sound mind to take care of it himself.  It wasn't that easy like you said, but it wasn't super difficult.  To this day, he's thankful she intervened.  He's clean and sober going  on 17 years


----------



## purseinsanity

DC-Cutie said:


> there are various types of power of attorneys that can be granted.  My mother got a General Power of Attorney over my uncle when he was strung out on crack and about to loose all the hard earned money he made because he wasn't of sound mind to take care of it himself.  It wasn't that easy like you said, but it wasn't super difficult.  To this day, he's thankful she intervened.  He's clean and sober going  on 17 years


Thank you for explaining!


----------



## Longchamp

Here it comes. It's too much !  I want to have some empathy for you B, but I think you like the drama. 
If you wanted this over, it would be.


----------



## Longchamp

I am always here for some crazy Sonja. But am I the only one that doesn't thing that was an impromptu invitation and act at the circus?    I didn't know Tinsely was 43. Yikes !  Her lack of insight and maturity.  
That was hard to watch with Tinsley.


----------



## VickyB

Longchamp said:


> I am always here for some crazy Sonja. But am I the only one that doesn't thing that was an impromptu invitation and act at the circus?    I didn't know Tinsely was 43. Yikes !  Her lack of insight and maturity.
> That was hard to watch with Tinsley.



I totally agree! Seems like lots of unresolved stuff simmering under that sparkly southern facade. We all have overwhelming feelings from time to time but she unloaded an entire laundry list of them in 2 minutes. Drinking obviously didn't help either. Her mother certainly is the iron fist in the velvet glove. 

And Ramona helping Barb dress better - what a joke! Ramona has zero style and tacky is her go to look.

Another Bethany crying jag......and she looked like a crypt keeper at that business meeting.

Regardless of  just trash talked, I actually really enjoy all the ladies on the show and accept their foibles..........but for Dorinda. She needs to be "clipped" from the cast. She is reprehensible, zero self awareness. Clip!


----------



## simone72

Sonja is pretty flexible! She was able to to roll in that sequin dress w her legs shut I’m impressed!
Poor Tinsley let him go he obviously is not that into you! Such a pretty and successful girl wonder why she can’t find a good man for herself.


----------



## beekmanhill

simone72 said:


> Sonja is pretty flexible! She was able to to roll in that sequin dress w her legs shut I’m impressed!
> Poor Tinsley let him go he obviously is not that into you! Such a pretty and successful girl wonder why she can’t find a good man for herself.



Tinsley had an abusive relationship with that scum Nico Fanjul.   I think she has real psychological problems of inadequacy and that only made it worse.   https://people.com/celebrity/tinsle...escaping-violent-relationship-ex-nico-fanjul/

Bethenny, please remind me, YOU brought the lawsuit against Jason for full custody, not vice versa.    Wonder what happened to Kevin, her old driver.  She never explained it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I felt really bad for Tinsely breaking down - it seem like genuine breakdown - no fake tears.  Its like she realized she has played this pretty little girl doll all her life, trying to please everyone and she suddenly realized she that the reality is she 43 years old, single, not married, no children, which seems very important to her, and not having any real purpose in life. I really believed her when she cried she was not happy.  It was heartbreaking. She did have an abusive relationship with Fanjul, her mother is neurotic nightmare and her father an alcoholic.  Yes she issues - should get professional therapy.

I get so irritated when they show clips of Bethanny's custody battle.  It so unfair to Jason.  I'm sure Jason is far from perfect but Bethanny is so insufferable.  I'm sure her old driver Kevin quit - I would too if I had to carry her bloody pillows around.


----------



## baghagg

simone72 said:


> Sonja is pretty flexible! She was able to to roll in that sequin dress w her legs shut I’m impressed!



... and in heels!



simone72 said:


> Poor Tinsley let him go he obviously is not that into you! Such a pretty and successful girl wonder why she can’t find a good man for herself.



I wonder why she never had children with first husband while she had the chance?  They were married for quite a while the second time...


----------



## Longchamp

Bloody pillows. 
 You know you made us all spit out our morning Skinny Girl cocktail


----------



## TC1

Scott doesn't want anything to do with her TV persona..yet he sees her acting like this every time they break up? So silly. They're back together anyhow..so all of this is wasted energy on us feeling sorry for this poor little rich girl schtick.


----------



## RueMonge

Longchamp said:


> I am always here for some crazy Sonja. But am I the only one that doesn't thing that was an impromptu invitation and act at the circus?



I agree, that was no impromptu act.

Dorinda's talking heads are everything, last week and this, when she talks about how she would be as a ringmaster. So funny.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> Scott doesn't want anything to do with her TV persona..yet he sees her acting like this every time they break up? So silly. They're back together anyhow..so all of this is wasted energy on us feeling sorry for this poor little rich girl schtick.



They are back together now????


----------



## Mrs.Z

No, Tinsley said on WWHL last night she is NOT with Scott.  Her dress on WWHL is horrendous, pink and pouffy and she’s orange.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I can’t believe Luann just said “most people wouldn’t consider me an alcoholic”. “I don’t get too crazy, I have fun”. Such denial. The woman has zero accountability.


----------



## TC1

Mrs.Z said:


> They are back together now????


Pretty sure they got back together since that was filmed, perhaps they're "off" again. I've seen conflicting things, I don't believe she's not still going back to him..


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Scott doesn't want anything to do with her TV persona..yet he sees her acting like this every time they break up? So silly. They're back together anyhow..so all of this is wasted energy on us feeling sorry for this poor little rich girl schtick.


Yas!  Tinsley’s social presence is what spearheaded her divorce.  Topper even said so. Most people would learn from past mistakes...


----------



## chowlover2

First of all Tinsley needs to see a therapist concerning her Mom issues. Second, she needs a style make over. Maybe a bob and sleeker clothing. At 43 she doesn't need to dress like a child. And this is coming from someone who likes her. I truly feel for her, she just needs help getting her head screwed on straight.


----------



## Mrs.Z

chowlover2 said:


> First of all Tinsley needs to see a therapist concerning her Mom issues. Second, she needs a style make over. Maybe a bob and sleeker clothing. At 43 she doesn't need to dress like a child. And this is coming from someone who likes her. I truly feel for her, she just needs help getting her head screwed on straight.



I like her too but yes, she has issues!  There was something really creepy about her saying I’m here in the doll makeup and pouffy dress yet I’m miserable...honey, you’re 43 stop with the little girl stuff it’s weird!  She’s chasing her “it” girl status from 20 years ago, it’s nonsense and ruining her relationships!


----------



## buzzytoes

ShoreGrl said:


> I can’t believe Luann just said “most people wouldn’t consider me an alcoholic”. “I don’t get too crazy, I have fun”. Such denial. The woman has zero accountability.



Omg yes!! This is why she will never stay sober either - because she doesn’t actually think she has a problem. 

Poor Tinsley. I can’t even imagine what it must be like to feel like your facade to the world is more important than your actual feelings. Her mom is the worst.


----------



## Longchamp

Maybe too early for her to be working in an environment where alcohol is so prevalent.

https://pagesix.com/2019/05/02/luan...n-seriously-admits-to-drinking-in-court-docs/

Money can’t buy Luann de Lesseps class — or get her out of her probation.

The Florida Department of Corrections accused the “Real Housewives of New York” star of not taking her probation seriously and is unsure how to proceed with her case moving forward, per court documents obtained by Page Six on Thursday.

The documents reiterate that de Lesseps was ordered not to drink during her 12-month probation period, but “per her New York Probation Officer, [she had] an alcohol test conducted on 04/21/2019. [She] admitted to drinking 2 glasses of mimosas after a performance she had in Chicago.”

Once the results were conclusive, de Lesseps, 53, was told she could “immediately enroll in outpatient treatment” but she “declined due to her touring schedule,” the documents stated. She also declined to be fitted for an alcohol ankle monitoring device because it was “too intrusive.”

“I take my sobriety very seriously and like many in my situation, it is a daily struggle,” de Lesseps told us in a statement. “I remain committed to doing whatever it takes to continue living a healthy sober lifestyle.”

Her West Palm Beach, Fla.-based probation officer added that this is the second time she has violated her probation, as she “failed to provide sufficient documentation of completed AA meetings.” She was ordered to attend two meetings per week, but the court has only received documentation from five meetings so far.

“It appears to [the court] that [she] is not serious about her sobriety or the orders of this Court,” the officer argued in the documents. “As stated on previous notification, [she] has used her unlimited travel as a reason to be noncompliant with her conditions of supervision.”

In another document, the officer argued that “in order to effectively address [her] current relapse, de Lesseps has to be ‘available’ to participate.”

The court has not made a decision on how to proceed with her case, but as of now, her probation is scheduled to be over on Aug. 28.

De Lesseps was first arrested in Palm Beach on Christmas Eve 2017 following a drunken meltdown in which she attacked and threatened to kill a police officer. She struck a plea deal in the case to avoid jail time last August after attending rehab instead of the “RHONY” Season 10 reunion.

A source close to de Lesseps told us that she completed the community service requirement and the  M.A.D.D. course requirement as part of her plea deal. We’re told that she continues to go to AA meetings on a regular basis as well, which was another stipulation.

Still, she went back to rehab in September after her kids filed a suit against her to stop her from selling their Sag Harbor home and attempted to maintain her sobriety afterward, telling Page Six that she planned on sticking to mocktails during the “RHONY” cast trip to Miami in February

Her kids dropped their suit on April 24 — just days after she failed her sobriety test.


----------



## baghagg

No shockers here [emoji44][emoji483]


----------



## Prufrock613

20 some yrs ago, I drove over a 50ft embankment with a 3.3 (yes, 3.3) BAC.  I was life flighted, but (thank God) I only had 10 staples in my head.  I denied having a problem to the social worker at the hospital.  I couldn’t walk more than a few steps for an entire week, b/c of dizziness from the head trauma.  I swore I’d never be so stupid, again.

3 weeks later, I was at a bar.  It was another 4 yrs later that I took sobriety seriously.  I’ve had my ups and downs since then.

My point is that - rock bottom is whenever you decide to stop digging.  Lu still has her shovel.


----------



## RueMonge

Prufrock613 said:


> 20 some yrs ago, I drove over a 50ft embankment with a 3.3 (yes, 3.3) BAC.  I was life flighted, but (thank God) I only had 10 staples in my head.  I denied having a problem to the social worker at the hospital.  I couldn’t walk more than a few steps for an entire week, b/c of dizziness from the head trauma.  I swore I’d never be so stupid, again.
> 
> 3 weeks later, I was at a bar.  It was another 4 yrs later that I took sobriety seriously.  I’ve had my ups and downs since then.
> 
> My point is that - rock bottom is whenever you decide to stop digging.  Lu still has her shovel.



Yes, I think Lu hasn't hit her rock bottom yet. Its wonderful that you survived and now thrive.


----------



## RueMonge

Mrs.Z said:


> I like her too but yes, she has issues!  There was something really creepy about her saying I’m here in the doll makeup and pouffy dress yet I’m miserable...honey, you’re 43 stop with the little girl stuff it’s weird


That was creepy, but insightful of her. Actually I laughed, it was pretty funny too. 

I think Tinsley has said that she is in therapy. I wish her the best


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, someone mentions about where is Beth's driver and volià - we see her new driver. Just like most of Beth's employees, they don't stay long and then disappear. Makes me think about when Beth had her own show and her assistant, (who was Bree's godmother) and according the Beth, her best friend for life, just quits one day and moves away.
Working for Beth is a job no one would really want.

I still am fond of Dorinda, but she does lots of things that I question - she would be another hard person to be friends with.
She seemed very jelly of Tinsley over the circus thing, and she was close to rude  and arrogant in her comments - she really though she could do so much better than Tinsley.
Then she back to the old sweet Dorinda when she makes up with Barbara.


----------



## Prufrock613

@rockhollow i agree about the people in her life.  I think she sees them as disposable.  I believe I read that she stated that Kevin (the last driver) wanted to spend more time with his family...ie he couldn’t deal with being her driving therapist or he was fired.


----------



## Prufrock613

RueMonge said:


> Yes, I think Lu hasn't hit her rock bottom yet. Its wonderful that you survived and now thrive.


Thank you!  I hope relating doesn’t sound flippant.  It’s my truth, that I live with.  Secrets keep me sick, so I hope that I’m sharing it may help someone else.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> Yes, someone mentions about where is Beth's driver and volià - we see her new driver. Just like most of Beth's employees, they don't stay long and then disappear. Makes me think about when Beth had her own show and her assistant, (who was Bree's godmother) and according the Beth, her best friend for life, just quits one day and moves away.
> Working for Beth is a job no one would really want.
> 
> I still am fond of Dorinda, but she does lots of things that I question - she would be another hard person to be friends with.
> She seemed very jelly of Tinsley over the circus thing, and she was close to rude  and arrogant in her comments - she really though she could do so much better than Tinsley.
> Then she back to the old sweet Dorinda when she makes up with Barbara.



Ages ago when I first started reading TPF one of the girls said Bethenny was a member here. So she may not post anymore, but I bet one of her minions does. 

I read this week that B is decorating the new guys place in Boston. It sounds as if she has moved in with him. She moves fast, I really feel bad for Bryn, none of this can be good for her.


----------



## beekmanhill

chowlover2 said:


> Ages ago when I first started reading TPF one of the girls said Bethenny was a member here. So she may not post anymore, but I bet one of her minions does.
> 
> I read this week that B is decorating the new guys place in Boston. It sounds as if she has moved in with him. She moves fast, I really feel bad for Bryn, none of this can be good for her.



She bought her own place in Boston already!  Agree, it is not good for Bryn.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> Ages ago when I first started reading TPF one of the girls said Bethenny was a member here. So she may not post anymore, but I bet one of her minions does.
> 
> I read this week that B is decorating the new guys place in Boston. It sounds as if she has moved in with him. She moves fast, I really feel bad for Bryn, none of this can be good for her.


HOw is joint custody going to work if she's living in Boston?  Can she even move to Boston without Jason's consent?


----------



## beekmanhill

I doubt if she could take Bryn to boston if it means changing schools.   So maybe Bethenny is living there on her off week from Bryn (although on B's IG stories, I've seen Bryn in the new digs).  One only can imagine what fights will ensue when Bryn is ready for high school as to what school Bryn should attend, etc.  

Bethenny claims she shields Bryn from social media, but she doesn't.  She features her in many IG stories, showing herself as an attentive caring mother.  She doesn't show her face but shows 95% of the rest of her, and records her voice.  I think this violates the agreement, but its bethenny so what do you expect.  If it were Jason, she'd be in court, screeching. 

https://heavy.com/entertainment/2019/03/bethenny-frankel-daughter-bryn-hoppy/


----------



## Prufrock613

beekmanhill said:


> She bought her own place in Boston already!  Agree, it is not good for Bryn.





chowlover2 said:


> Ages ago when I first started reading TPF one of the girls said Bethenny was a member here. So she may not post anymore, but I bet one of her minions does.
> 
> I read this week that B is decorating the new guys place in Boston. It sounds as if she has moved in with him. She moves fast, I really feel bad for Bryn, none of this can be good for her.


----------



## rockhollow

yes,  chowlover2, I'm sure that someone from Beth's staff read what we have to say, and maybe even Beth herself sometimes.
Often on the housewife threads it seems like a comment from there ends up in some way on the show.
It can't be great to read negative stuff about yourself, but then you lose all privacy when you sign up to go on a reality show.
As we've all seen, secrets always come out at some point.

For being such a independent woman, Beth sure seems to need a man in her life - remember how clingy she was to that first Jason - in most his scenes he looks like he couldn't wait to get away.

It's kind of sad to read they were married less than 2 years and it's over 6 years of divorcing.


----------



## swags

Bad episode, between the plugging of that dumb looking movie and the Tinsley crying scene I couldn’t wait for it to be over.


----------



## legaldiva

RHONY has become the city of aging women & alcoholism.  The clips of Tinsley guzzling wine before her crying jag were unforgiving.  And why Is Bethenny SO thin?  
Sonja is a breath of fresh air for once.


----------



## purseinsanity

Prufrock613 said:


> 20 some yrs ago, I drove over a 50ft embankment with a 3.3 (yes, 3.3) BAC.  I was life flighted, but (thank God) I only had 10 staples in my head.  I denied having a problem to the social worker at the hospital.  I couldn’t walk more than a few steps for an entire week, b/c of dizziness from the head trauma.  I swore I’d never be so stupid, again.
> 
> 3 weeks later, I was at a bar.  It was another 4 yrs later that I took sobriety seriously.  I’ve had my ups and downs since then.
> 
> My point is that - rock bottom is whenever you decide to stop digging.  Lu still has her shovel.


Thank sounds so scary!  Thank you for sharing and congratulations for moving past it.  I'm sure it's not easy, but it takes true grit to even try every day!


----------



## purseinsanity

Watching Tinsley crying with that makeup on reminded me of Baby Jane.


----------



## BalLVLover

Well Barbara’s regular outfits may not be popular her Halloween costume was fantastic! [emoji450]


----------



## chowlover2

BalLVLover said:


> Well Barbara’s regular outfits may not be popular her Halloween costume was fantastic! [emoji450]


She nailed it!


----------



## baghagg

I laughed out loud the whole first half hour of tonight's episode!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## TC1

Ramona is now a self proclaimed children's sexual abuse charity influencer?, I can't with her.


----------



## bisbee

Dorinda was absolutely horrible during the speech thanking everyone for coming to the charity function.  She may have been drunk, or just rude as always.  I really, really dislike her.


----------



## Mrs.Z

bisbee said:


> Dorinda was absolutely horrible during the speech thanking everyone for coming to the charity function.  She may have been drunk, or just rude as always.  I really, really dislike her.



I do too, she’s a mean drunk!  The three of them carrying on like idiots during the charity speech was soooooo embarrassing!  Someone forgot to tell them it’s not about them!!!


----------



## sgj99

I loved Barbara as Slash!


----------



## serenluv202

Barbara nailed that Slash costume.  Bethenny's looked great in her angel costume.  LuAnn has become such an out of control, entitled diva that it's almost laughable.  Ramona is such a backstabbing social climber.  She is a pathological liar who thinks nothing of lying then swearing on her daughter's life.  Poor Avery should have been dead 100 times by now...lol. Dorinda is the worst! She was so embarrassing last night during that speech, but I almost gave her a pass because she got stupid Ramona so mad.  My favorite is Sonya and she is always her same happy, quirky self.


----------



## TC1

The scene where Sonja wanted to let Bridie speak and said "let's hear it from the horses mouth..not whore, I said horse" Ummm, you at at a charity event for sexual abuse survivors, made me cringe so hard. Perhaps this was just for filming and not an actual event? the way the 4 of them were bickering during the "speech" was odd.
The footage of that lady wanting to invite Sonja and Ramona telling her not to?..Sheesh! she's no one's REAL friend..just a gross older lady trying to be youthful and banging Harry Dubin. Barf.


----------



## buzzytoes

I wonder how much Ramona will be called out at the reunion. Between ditching Lorinda and claiming she didn’t, then saying her friends made the guest list but footage showing her not wanting to invite Sonja, she’s wracking up a lot to answer for! She lives in almost as much denial as Sonja does.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Andy needs to have a screen setup during the reunion so that when they get asked questions and try to lie about it he can cut to the footage, in real time so they are forced to tell the truth!


----------



## ShoreGrl

You know the cast is nuts when Sonja seems the most sane and reasonable.

Ramona is out to lunch. Straight up lying to everyone. I'm willing to bet that when they present her with this at the reunion she'll have some ridiculous excuse.

Luann is just repulsive. I can't find one redeeming quality in her this season.  She's just so out of touch with reality. 

The whole scene at the charity events was awful. It's a very valid cause and the ladies made a mockery of it fighting for attention. The only person who should have made a speech was Bridie. You're supposed to do things for charity for the benefit of the charity. These women only do it to elevate their social status. Incredibly selfish.


----------



## rockhollow

Like many, I was appalled with the the ladies behaviour at that charity event - talking over each other, trying to make themselves look good, just made them all look like idiots.
Can Ramona try any harder to make herself look like a fool with all the lying - I'm sure if when they bring it up at the reunion, she'll have a temper tantrum and not address it.

I'm almost glad to hear that Luanne is still drinking, and that will have something to do with her unacceptable behaviour. 

I don't know what's going on with the ladies of NY this season. If they are all trying to behave badly, it's working!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I haven't watched the last two episodes, so did I miss Betheney's screaming breakdown in the restaurant?


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> I haven't watched the last two episodes, so did I miss Betheney's screaming breakdown in the restaurant?


Nope, hasn't aired yet.


----------



## Tivo

I haven’t watched so far this season, but reading the comments it seems entertaining


----------



## Florasun

simone72 said:


> Sonja is pretty flexible! She was able to to roll in that sequin dress w her legs shut I’m impressed!
> Poor Tinsley let him go he obviously is not that into you! Such a pretty and successful girl wonder why she can’t find a good man for herself.


Finally caught up last night. Day-um! I was impressed, too! But if it wasn’t impromptu, wouldn’t Tinsley have known about it?


----------



## Florasun

VickyB said:


> I totally agree! Seems like lots of unresolved stuff simmering under that sparkly southern facade. We all have overwhelming feelings from time to time but she unloaded an entire laundry list of them in 2 minutes. Drinking obviously didn't help either. Her mother certainly is the iron fist in the velvet glove.
> 
> And Ramona helping Barb dress better - what a joke! Ramona has zero style and tacky is her go to look.
> 
> Another Bethany crying jag......and she looked like a crypt keeper at that business meeting.
> 
> Regardless of  just trash talked, I actually really enjoy all the ladies on the show and accept their foibles..........but for Dorinda. She needs to be "clipped" from the cast. She is reprehensible, zero self awareness. Clip!



Sorry but that mother gets on my last nerve, saccharine and toxic. (Reminds me a lot of my Mom.)

Love your Barb and Ramona comment, LOL!


----------



## Florasun

This season has been very entertaining ( unlike the BH snoozefest.) There was a throw-away comment in one of the last couple of episodes but I can’t remember which one. It was right before a commercial break. Ramona was asking for a straw for her drink, and someone said ‘give her the crazy straw.’  That gem kept me cackling for hours.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Florasun said:


> This season has been very entertaining ( unlike the BH snoozefest.) There was a throw-away comment in one of the last couple of episodes but I can’t remember which one. It was right before a commercial break. Ramona was asking for a straw for her drink, and someone said ‘give her the crazy straw.’  That gem kept me cackling for hours.



Really? I can barely watch this season. They are constantly screaming and loud I can barely get thru an episode. Are they drunk every episode?


----------



## Prufrock613

ShoreGrl said:


> You know the cast is nuts when Sonja seems the most sane and reasonable.
> 
> Ramona is out to lunch. Straight up lying to everyone. I'm willing to bet that when they present her with this at the reunion she'll have some ridiculous excuse.
> 
> Luann is just repulsive. I can't find one redeeming quality in her this season.  She's just so out of touch with reality.
> 
> The whole scene at the charity events was awful. It's a very valid cause and the ladies made a mockery of it fighting for attention. The only person who should have made a speech was Bridie. You're supposed to do things for charity for the benefit of the charity. These women only do it to elevate their social status. Incredibly selfish.


Mona at the reunion will do her shrug and say ‘l messed up- what can I say,’ but there will be no apology .

I agree the 100 power about Lu.  She is insufferable this season, so far...I don’t expect it to get any better.


----------



## Florasun

Prufrock613 said:


> Mona at the reunion will do her shrug and say ‘l messed up- what can I say,’ but there will be no apology .
> 
> I agree the 100 power about Lu.  She is insufferable this season, so far...I don’t expect it to get any better.



Yeah but watching Lu falling off her high horse and climbing back up again is half the fun.


----------



## Longchamp

My girl B filling up the articles on Page Six recently with her custody battle.  Oh the horror of it all !

*Bethenny Frankel forced to address feud with Carole Radziwill during custody battle*
*https://pagesix.com/2019/05/13/beth...-with-carole-radziwill-during-custody-battle/*
*In custody battle, Bethenny Frankel argues reality TV isn’t always real*
*https://pagesix.com/2019/05/13/in-c...y-frankel-argues-reality-tv-isnt-always-real/*


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ugh, I read these.  The judge keeps shutting down Jason’s attorney.  What a circus.


----------



## limom

This is so freakin’ confusing. 
When all the housewives are asked on talk shows and the likes if the show is scripted/boarded, they all say no.
But it is scripted for the court?
So which is it?
I know fakelicious.


----------



## Mrs.Z

If I recall correctly B said it’s highly edited so you can’t then take it as total truth. 
It’s obviously slightly scripted in that they sit down and think up storylines and scenarios.


----------



## limom

Mrs.Z said:


> If I recall correctly B said it’s highly edited so you can’t then take it as total truth.
> It’s obviously slightly scripted in that they sit down and think up storylines and scenarios.


Oh! I see. 
So, the widow Frankel had no clue that her soulmate was a drug addict, irl but she knew on the show.
Too bad, that her daughter is a real individual who will suffer real life consequences.
It is grand time for those two (B and J) to realize that they are both hurting their only daughter.
I feel sorry for the judge who has to listen to all that bologna.
Judge Judy should come out of retirement from the New York family court to deal with those two imbeciles.


----------



## beekmanhill

So let me get this straight.  Bethenny's session with the shrink on the show about Dennis' death may not have been real?   You mean she filmed it for ratings?   Bethenny looks like the manipulator she is no matter which way she spins it.    

I don't think it is smart to be snarky to a lawyer in court.  All these things will be taken into account. 

It is up to Bethenny to drop this case.  She is the one who started it.   I suppose after all this drama, custody agreement will remain the same.


----------



## junqueprincess

limom said:


> Oh! I see.
> So, the widow Frankel had no clue that her soulmate was a drug addict, irl but she knew on the show.
> Too bad, that her daughter is a real individual who will suffer real life consequences.
> It is grand time for those two (B and J) to realize that they are both hurting their only daughter.
> I feel sorry for the judge who has to listen to all that bologna.
> Judge Judy should come out of retirement from the New York family court to deal with those two imbeciles.



Now that “Bravo Special” I would watch!


----------



## cafecreme15

I’ve been home sick the last couple of days so I’ve had the chance to catch up on the last like, 9 episodes. And I have to say I think all the ladies actually seem more normal and sane than they have in past seasons, with the exception of Luann. She is completely selfish and not self-aware. Doesn’t look like the model recovery to me. Her behavior has been absolutely appalling. Oh, and I really dislike Barbara. Very unrefined and adds nothing to the show.


----------



## Mrs.Z

OMG with the woman on the keyboard next week....epic!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Delusional Luann is back in FULL force!


----------



## TC1

Lu "oh, now I'm getting the 911" ughhh you mean 411?


----------



## RueMonge

Sonja needs to put on her seatbelt and stop brushing her dog in a public space.


----------



## TC1

RueMonge said:


> Sonja needs to put on her seatbelt and stop brushing her dog in a public space.


Then uses the brush on herself


----------



## rockhollow

Dear crazy Sonja - she always entertains us - the hairbrush scene it that weird van was hilarious - she sure doesn't mind looking the fool for rating.
What was up with that van - were there supposed to be other customers using it as well? Kind of a waste of space for just her. Was it like a private service?

I loved how the other ladies were joking about the 'drinking game' with cabaret as the drink word.
And then Beth calling out Sonja trying to explain Luann., and some of her snarky comments about Luann - that Beth does have a wicked tongue.

Not at all liking Lu's house - all except the view.  It just didn't seem up to Luann's usual standards.


----------



## RueMonge

rockhollow said:


> Dear crazy Sonja - she always entertains us - the hairbrush scene it that weird van was hilarious - she sure doesn't mind looking the fool for rating.
> What was up with that van - were there supposed to be other customers using it as well? Kind of a waste of space for just her. Was it like a private service?
> 
> I loved how the other ladies were joking about the 'drinking game' with cabaret as the drink word.
> And then Beth calling out Sonja trying to explain Luann., and some of her snarky comments about Luann - that Beth does have a wicked tongue.
> 
> Not at all liking Lu's house - all except the view.  It just didn't seem up to Luann's usual standards.



I like the house, but Lu doesn't seem like the person to want to be alone at the lakeside. Maybe she plans to rent out the bedroom with the kitchen in it.


----------



## baghagg

RueMonge said:


> I like the house, but Lu doesn't seem like the person to want to be alone at the lakeside. Maybe she plans to rent out the bedroom with the kitchen in it.



Lol I said the same thing to my husband about the kitchen bedroom maybe for  renting the room out..  also, did anyone catch one of them (Bethenny, I think) say that Lu's house is in a dry county - as in, no liquor!? That would explain a lot, I guess..


----------



## chowlover2

The rooms are so small in Lu's new home. Next week looks interesting though...


----------



## simone72

Barbara did not take Ramona’s styling advice she still is dressing straight out of a 70’s sitcom


----------



## baghagg

simone72 said:


> Barbara did not take Ramona’s styling advice she still is dressing straight out of a 70’s sitcom


[emoji817]!!!


----------



## kemilia

RueMonge said:


> I like the house, but Lu doesn't seem like the person to want to be alone at the lakeside. Maybe she plans to rent out the bedroom with the kitchen in it.


Has it ever been clarified as to why there is a kitchen/bedroom? Like the oven is 3 feet away from the bed, odd.


----------



## TC1

kemilia said:


> Has it ever been clarified as to why there is a kitchen/bedroom? Like the oven is 3 feet away from the bed, odd.


So odd. Lu kept saying it was a "guest suite" well, I don't think you expect your guests to wake up and fire up the stove for their own breakfast? Mind you I didn't see a fridge...so you'd have to share one?


----------



## rockhollow

I guess it must be an in-law suite in her house. Was there only 1 bedroom in the house and then the little suite? We didn't really get to see the whole house on the inside. There must have been more rooms if all the ladies were staying there - none of those ladies look like they'd bunk down on a couch. Maybe just Sonja was staying there and the rest at a nearby hotel?

I also wondered about the comment about it being a 'dry' town. I don't know what that means - is there really towns were you can not buy or drink liquor?


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> I guess it must be an in-law suite in her house. Was there only 1 bedroom in the house and then the little suite? We didn't really get to see the whole house on the inside. There must have been more rooms if all the ladies were staying there - none of those ladies look like they'd bunk down on a couch. Maybe just Sonja was staying there and the rest at a nearby hotel?
> 
> I also wondered about the comment about it being a 'dry' town. I don't know what that means - is there really towns were you can not buy or drink liquor?


Rockhollow did they say it was a dry town or county?  I thought Bethenny said county but I could be wrong...
ETA:. Yes, there are dry towns here and there, I know of one near me in NJ.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think she is in Ulster County and I don't think that's a dry county.   Many trendy types are going up to the Catskills and I don't think they favor dry towns.


----------



## rockhollow

baghagg said:


> Rockhollow did they say it was a dry town or county?  I thought Bethenny said county but I could be wrong...
> ETA:. Yes, there are dry towns here and there, I know of one near me in NJ.



She might have said county not town. I just didn't realize there were areas that were 'dry'. Strange/Different concept to me - do people choose to live there because of it?
If that is true, the town/county isn't going to to pleased with Luann moving in - it looked like all the ladies had brought drink of some kind with them - and it will spoil the ladies drinking game.
Will they all be drinking mocktails at the strange lady's show next week?


----------



## bisbee

In a “dry” town, it’s not against the law to drink...just not lawful to sell liquor.


----------



## baghagg

bisbee said:


> In a “dry” town, it’s not against the law to drink...just not lawful to sell liquor.


Exactly, they don't sell it, maybe no liquor licenses in town for restaurants, either (I can't remember).


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> She might have said county not town. I just didn't realize there were areas that were 'dry'. Strange/Different concept to me - do people choose to live there because of it?
> If that is true, the town/county isn't going to to pleased with Luann moving in - it looked like all the ladies had brought drink of some kind with them - and it will spoil the ladies drinking game.
> Will they all be drinking mocktails at the strange lady's show next week?



I don't know if people choose to reside in dry towns (or counties) due to the very definition, or if it's simply a happenstance..   In Luann's case, however, she may very well have chosen it for that reason.  It was very entertaining that her friends were speaking of stock piling the alcohol for their trip, drinking games, etc.- really it was the topic of conversation for a spell.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> She might have said county not town. I just didn't realize there were areas that were 'dry'. Strange/Different concept to me - do people choose to live there because of it?
> If that is true, the town/county isn't going to to pleased with Luann moving in - it looked like all the ladies had brought drink of some kind with them - and it will spoil the ladies drinking game.
> Will they all be drinking mocktails at the strange lady's show next week?


Ocean City, New Jersey is a dry town. They feel it adds to their hype of being a family resort. It's an island, so as soon as you cross the bridge out of town there are wall to wall restaurants and liquor stores. Most of the other resorts get a lot of teens as the drinking age is 18 in New Jersey whereas in Pennsylvania and Delaware its 21. Senior week is full of drunken teens all along the Jersey Shore. You can bring your own liquor with you, it's just illegal to be sold in Ocean City.


----------



## cafecreme15

chowlover2 said:


> Ocean City, New Jersey is a dry town. They feel it adds to their hype of being a family resort. It's an island, so as soon as you cross the bridge out of town there are wall to wall restaurants and liquor stores. Most of the other resorts get a lot of teens as the drinking age is 18 in New Jersey whereas in Pennsylvania and Delaware its 21. Senior week is full of drunken teens all along the Jersey Shore. You can bring your own liquor with you, it's just illegal to be sold in Ocean City.


Neither here nor there but every state in the US has a legal drinking age of 21.


----------



## baghagg

chowlover2 said:


> Ocean City, New Jersey is a dry town. They feel it adds to their hype of being a family resort. It's an island, so as soon as you cross the bridge out of town there are wall to wall restaurants and liquor stores. Most of the other resorts get a lot of teens as the drinking age is 18 in New Jersey whereas in Pennsylvania and Delaware its 21. Senior week is full of drunken teens all along the Jersey Shore. You can bring your own liquor with you, it's just illegal to be sold in Ocean City.


NJ drinking age has been 21 since roughly 1983


----------



## Gal4Dior

Barbara is and will likely forever be, a complete style disaster. Why must she wear the make-up and clothes she wears?? It makes her look like a muppet!


----------



## BalLVLover

I lived in a dry county once in north Texas. You could get a drink at a restaurant but you couldn’t buy liquor or wine at a liquor, grocery or convenience store. Right outside the county line was a bunch of drive through liquor stores where you just pulled in and ordered.


----------



## TC1

I don't know how anyone is going to get through that performance next week WITHOUT drinking


----------



## swags

I don't see why they thought a drinking game to the word Cabaret was so funny. They could have done the same thing each time Tinsely said "Circus" or "baby" 
Every time Bethenny said "Denniis" ......etc


----------



## TC1

Just saw pics online of Scott & Tinsley holding hands in NY over the weekend.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> Just saw pics online of Scott & Tinsley holding hands in NY over the weekend.


Rolling my eyes.....


----------



## chowlover2

Tinsley is a beautiful woman. I don't understand why men aren't falling all over her. She really needs help with her self esteem. I don't think her Dale is any help either. If she isn't in therapy she should be, or she needs a new therapist.


----------



## baghagg

Well...  There's NO WAY Luann resides in a dry county (I thought I had heard one of them say it in a previous episode), because so far they've been to two establishments with well-stocked bars!


----------



## chowlover2

How long til LuAnn falls off the wagon again? Hanging out in bars is not what she needs to stay sober, at least this early in her sobriety.


----------



## lulilu

I think I would have killed myself if I went on that trip to Luanne's -- the ancient cabaret singer, the eternal bickering, ugh.


----------



## chowlover2

Ramona talking about her childhood really touched me. It explains a lot about her life today.


----------



## TC1

Just read online that Luann is being ordered back to jail for probation violation. Drinking  (failed sobriety test) and not completing her community service.


----------



## chowlover2

TC1 said:


> Just read online that Luann is being ordered back to jail for probation violation. Drinking  (failed sobriety test) and not completing her community service.


What a shock!


----------



## simone72

chowlover2 said:


> Tinsley is a beautiful woman. I don't understand why men aren't falling all over her. She really needs help with her self esteem. I don't think her Dale is any help either. If she isn't in therapy she should be, or she needs a new therapist.


She probably seems too desperate and men take advantage and loose interest fast and all that happened with her past in the press doesn’t help


----------



## rockhollow

I sure hope they try and call Ramona up at the reunion about all her porkys - she is always social climbing and never looks back.
I had to laugh at her bringing flower arrangements from her birthday lunch and expecting the other ladies to fawn over them - I bet she also had left over snacks as well. Did she even buy that cake or was that another left over?
And I tried to feel for Ramona when she was going down memory lane, but she's just so self-centred, it's always hard to feel badly for her - I always just wonder what is Ramona trying to get with anything she says.

Well the ole Cuban Cabaret singer didn't let us down - she was delightful horrible!
And who would have thought out there in the middle of nowhere you'd find a bar full of queens - Luanne must have been so happy for that!
I never really thought that Luann believed she had a drinking problem, so never really stopped - was just playing along with the court - it was like Beth trying to get her to apologize - Lu couldn't see why cause she didn't think she'd done anything wrong, but ended up apologizing just to shut up Beth.


----------



## RueMonge

rockhollow said:


> I never really thought that Luann believed she had a drinking problem, so never really stopped - was just playing along with the court - it was like Beth trying to get her to apologize - Lu couldn't see why cause she didn't think she'd done anything wrong, but ended up apologizing just to shut up Beth.



Yes, I agree, Lu doesn't think she has a problem. It is just plain stupid of her not to do the community service though. 

Does the Cuban singer even have an act and does she sing at other times or was this just for Lu?


----------



## cafecreme15

TC1 said:


> Just read online that Luann is being ordered back to jail for probation violation. Drinking  (failed sobriety test) and not completing her community service.


Omg! Do you have a source?


----------



## limom

simone72 said:


> She probably seems too desperate and men take advantage and loose interest fast and all that happened with her past in the press doesn’t help


She also wants a millionnaire. A man that wealthy in NYC is looking at twenty years old with no baggage.
It is rough out there for a thirty something years woman.


cafecreme15 said:


> Omg! Do you have a source?


It is on people magazine and on NY news. She was handcuffed!


----------



## egak

I found this article on Daily Mail.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...sseps-handcuffed-court-judge-orders-JAIL.html


----------



## pjhm

egak said:


> I found this article on Daily Mail.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...sseps-handcuffed-court-judge-orders-JAIL.html


Thanks for linking, it’s just pathetic about LuAnn.
If Tinsley starting acting like a gift instead of a doormat, she might improve her dating relationships. But every one of these women is a bit messed up.


----------



## Ceeyahd

pjhm said:


> If Tinsley starting acting like a gift instead of a doormat, she might improve her dating relationships.



I love your comment.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> She also wants a millionnaire. A man that wealthy in NYC is looking at twenty years old with no baggage.
> It is rough out there for a thirty something years woman.


If she wants a guy with money and youth, then it can be difficult but if she were to look at slightly older guys with money?  No idea, I too think she is a beautiful woman with lots to offer.

I don't like that her mother is always on camera with her. Originally I thought she was stroke victim but then she said no such thing as too much botox, so maybe that's it.

It's as if the producers think Tinsley isn't a whole person and needs another person to complete her for the cameras, so they bring her mother along.


----------



## haute okole

Older millionaires like Scott don't get serious with 20 year olds.  Tinsley doesn't have any baggage.  She doesn't appear to be in debt, no spouse to support and no kids.  Her problem is she hooked up with a real guy who does not want to be on TV.  Scott appears to be a real guy not interested I grabbing some reality TV lame fame like Harry Dubin.  In fact, Beth said that was the problem with Jason, he liked the cameras more than her.


----------



## simone72

limom said:


> She also wants a millionnaire. A man that wealthy in NYC is looking at twenty years old with no baggage.
> It is rough out there for a thirty something years woman.
> 
> It is on people magazine and on NY news. She was handcuffed!


Yes and she’s 43!


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Older millionaires like Scott don't get serious with 20 year olds.  Tinsley doesn't have any baggage.  She doesn't appear to be in debt, no spouse to support and no kids.  Her problem is she hooked up with a real guy who does not want to be on TV.  Scott appears to be a real guy not interested I grabbing some reality TV lame fame like Harry Dubin.  In fact, Beth said that was the problem with Jason, he liked the cameras more than her.


She has no baggage?
First of all, she is a famew#ore and secondly she has had many legal situations.
I happen to like her and think that she has a lot to offer but for a younger, monied man, it would be a hard no, imo.
Those tantrums on TV are not attractive, imo.
But what do I know? 


simone72 said:


> Yes and she’s 43!


Oops, she acts so young. I thought that she was late thirty.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## haute okole

@limom Lol!  I guess the term "baggage" is subjective.  Because Tinsley's net worth is allegedly higher than Scott's net worth by $15 million, I was thinking he was the dead weight and she could do better.


----------



## purseinsanity

I never understand women who judge their worth by the man they're with.  I've known so many accomplished women who get together with deadbeats just to have a man, then pay the price, then do it all over again.  Makes no sense.  I understand wanting to be married before having a baby, but at 43, Tinsley's time is running out.  She obviously is financially secure.  Go have the baby!  Get your frozen eggs, and some made to order sperm, and do it!  The unnaturally high rate of stars having babies at 50 is not normal, and I suspect many of them use donor eggs.  Pregnancy isn't easy at any age, much less so when you're in your 40s.


----------



## TC1

Tinsely's mom has given her this standard of...meet a man/get engaged /big wedding /babies. So she feels like that's the formula to use. This day and age..it's so different, girl..get a surrogate if you want!


----------



## Prufrock613

Was Lu so much out ‘there’ that she didn’t know all of the other girls, were at her show?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Prufrock613 said:


> Was Lu so much out ‘there’ that she didn’t know all of the other girls, were at her show?



Lu’s a rock star and can come on when she pleases!  Not!!!!!  She’s lucky anyone stuck around for her nonsense!


----------



## bisbee

Mrs.Z said:


> Lu’s a rock star and can come on when she pleases!  Not!!!!!  She’s lucky anyone stuck around for her nonsense!



Someone would have to pay me a hefty sum to get me to one of her shows!


----------



## pjhm

Although I’m glad that elderly, Cuban female, cabaret star is productive, can u imagine how bored and lonely you’d have to be to pay money to hear her sing?


----------



## RueMonge

pjhm said:


> Although I’m glad that elderly, Cuban female, cabaret star is productive, can u imagine how bored and lonely you’d have to be to pay money to hear her sing?



I wonder if she is performing for real, or kind of camp? Like so bad it's fun. And is she in on it?


----------



## pjhm

RueMonge said:


> I wonder if she is performing for real, or kind of camp? Like so bad it's fun. And is she in on it?


That’s a very nice thought- I hope your hunch is right!


----------



## Longchamp

I read a gossip site today that reported Bravo might be considering having LuLu exit the show with her recent probation violation. They see her more as a liability now than an asset. And the other ladies are getting tired of her.  
Dorinda cut ties with Jovani. I would have also. She brought life to that designer not LuLu.


----------



## Longchamp

bisbee said:


> Someone would have to pay me a hefty sum to get me to one of her shows!


I saw LuLu at one of her shows when the production was in its infancy.  Not discounting that I went but now it's more manufactured and her personality has changed.  There lots of flubs at my show and she was not a big stage presence.  Raw non talent vs manufactured talent


----------



## pjhm

Longchamp said:


> I read a gossip site today that reported Bravo might be considering having LuLu exit the show with her recent probation violation. They see her more as a liability now than an asset. And the other ladies are getting tired of her.
> Dorinda cut ties with Jovani. I would have also. She brought life to that designer not LuLu.


Poor countess, “ how far the mighty have fallen,”


----------



## rockhollow

yes, poor Luann - she really has lost the plot these last couple of years. She seemed to have learned her lesson when she got demoted from housewife to friend a few years back but that didn't last.
I never could understand when she became so involved with Tom, and that was the beginning of the end for her.


----------



## chowlover2

When I saw her in handcuffs the second time I just shook my head. I'm actually more embarrassed for her than she is about herself.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> yes, poor Luann - she really has lost the plot these last couple of years. She seemed to have learned her lesson when she got demoted from housewife to friend a few years back but that didn't last.
> I never could understand when she became so involved with Tom, and that was the beginning of the end for her.


Her per diem season was her best, imo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

loosing her Countess title really was the beginning for Luann.  she's not been the same sense....


----------



## Mrs.Z

This episode is NUTS!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Sonja sure seems to be on something.......correction, on something in addition to booze.


----------



## chowlover2

It sure looks that way, she is acting crazier than usual.


----------



## simone72

Catching up later today !


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Liked the Christmas lighting tree, that was the best.  As for the rest,  I do not enjoy watching middle aged women getting **** faced drunk and then fighting and behaving inappropriately with staff.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Everyone hates Lu so much they were actually defending Sonja’s behavior....that was interesting.


----------



## sgj99

Mrs.Z said:


> Everyone hates Lu so much they were actually defending Sonja’s behavior....that was interesting.



i know!  how can you defend Sonja?  
she was harassing the Miami house staff, that poor guy Tej - i was mortified for him.  then dancing and stripping in the bathtub, threatening to urinate in it???  WTF???  I've always found Sonja to be beyond bizarre and unstable but this episode she was just scary and pathetic.


----------



## kemilia

simone72 said:


> Catching up later today !


Me too, got half way through and had to head off to bed, but what I saw was good. Loved Dorinda's red dress; with her platinum hair--it totally said "Holiday in the City!"


----------



## bisbee

Sonja’s behavior should have triggered a 911 call.  Looks like it did eventually after her fall, but I think she was behaving “off” during Luann’s rehearsal and the whole time we saw her (so far) in Miami.  That isn’t normal drunken behavior, even for Sonja.


----------



## RueMonge

All off them who were there while Sonja got more and more smashed and didn't do something are not her friends


----------



## TC1

I believe there was a reason she wasn't drinking last season. She said she spent months at some retreats and was doing all of these cleansing diets. Well, now it looks more like a break from whatever she's been mixing..this behavior is way over the top, even for Sonja.


----------



## sgj99

RueMonge said:


> All off them who were there while Sonja got more and more smashed and didn't do something are not her friends


I’m not sure anyone could have done anything to prevent Sonja’s bizarre drunken behavior.


----------



## chaneljewel

I don’t know how Sonya didn’t pass out with all of that drinking.  It seemed extreme.


----------



## pjhm

chaneljewel said:


> I don’t know how Sonya didn’t pass out with all of that drinking.  It seemed extreme.


Isn’t she embarrassed to have her daughter and daughters friends see this? What self respecting man will want her after seeing this episode, Just disgusting behavior.....


----------



## Ceeyahd

pjhm said:


> Isn’t she embarrassed to have her daughter and daughters friends see this? What self respecting man will want her after seeing this episode, Just disgusting behavior.....



This wasn't Sonja's first run around the shameless embarrassment loop.


----------



## VickyB

pjhm said:


> Isn’t she embarrassed to have her daughter and daughters friends see this? What self respecting man will want her after seeing this episode, Just disgusting behavior.....



I don't think they travel in the same circles as self respecting men or women.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can i just say how these ladies are so classless.  Did ya'll peep the way the acted like they couldn't pronounce the man's name that was part of the house staff?  Then Sonja just called him Raj !!!!  

Luann is still the same old Luann.
Ramona is as entitled as ever.
Sonja is as drunk as ever.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Sonja basically assaulted “Raj”....they must have signed releases in order to film with those ladies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mrs.Z said:


> Sonja basically assaulted “Raj”....they must have signed releases in order to film with those ladies.


yes they sign releases.  But that doesn't mean they can't sue if they are injured during filming.


----------



## simone72

Sonja is disgusting last season loosing her bowels on the floor on that trip and this season wanting to pee in the bathtub I can only imagine the Morgan Dynasty pretending she doesn’t exist !


----------



## Ceeyahd

simone72 said:


> Sonja is disgusting last season loosing her bowels on the floor on that trip and this season wanting to pee in the bathtub I can only imagine the Morgan Dynasty pretending she doesn’t exist !



I thought it was Ramona that crapped on the floor? Sonja wears diapers which is just as disgusting except for the fact that it's not anywhere but in her own pants. I love the New York ladies they really bring it, yet at times is over-the-top disgusting in both visual and partying.


----------



## RueMonge

sgj99 said:


> I’m not sure anyone could have done anything to prevent Sonja’s bizarre drunken behavior.



They could have stopped her from drinking more. Especially if they think she's mixing pills and alcohol. She was still drinking at dinner. Nobody had Sonja's back.


----------



## simone72

Ceeyahd said:


> I thought it was Ramona that crapped on the floor? Sonja wears diapers which is just as disgusting except for the fact that it's not anywhere but in her own pants. I love the New York ladies they really bring it, yet at times is over-the-top disgusting in both visual and partying.


Haha was it Ramona? I can’t keep track! I do love this show 100 times over Beverly Hills they are much more fun


----------



## Ceeyahd

RueMonge said:


> They could have stopped her from drinking more. Especially if they think she's mixing pills and alcohol. She was still drinking at dinner. Nobody had Sonja's back.



The horrific truth is she could go to sleep and die, if she's mixing pills and cocktails.


----------



## pjhm

simone72 said:


> Sonja is disgusting last season loosing her bowels on the floor on that trip and this season wanting to pee in the bathtub I can only imagine the Morgan Dynasty pretending she doesn’t exist !


It’s also an insult to us as viewers thinking we’d enjoy such scenes.


----------



## Prufrock613

CanuckBagLover said:


> Liked the Christmas lighting tree, that was the best.  As for the rest,  I do not enjoy watching middle aged women getting **** faced drunk and then fighting and behaving inappropriately with staff.


I agree!  I felt as if I was being assaulted verbally and visually...I could barely watch.


----------



## Florasun

Scary Island - The Sequel. 
Satchels of Booze.


----------



## sgj99

RueMonge said:


> They could have stopped her from drinking more. Especially if they think she's mixing pills and alcohol. She was still drinking at dinner. Nobody had Sonja's back.



I don't think anyone could have stopped her.  If they took it away from her she'd just get more.  If someone wants to drink, they are going to drink unless you tie them up and sit on them.


----------



## RueMonge

sgj99 said:


> I don't think anyone could have stopped her.  If they took it away from her she'd just get more.  If someone wants to drink, they are going to drink unless you tie them up and sit on them.



Yes, I agree, in the larger context of her life, she will consume what she wants. I was just thinking about that very public, on camera dinner. Although maybe there's something contractual that you can't stop another housewife from being a fool while filming.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sonja seems to just be her normal "I need to be OTT to get all the attention" self. That gets excessive when she drinks but I don't feel like this is any Sonja that we haven't seen before.

I listened to Jill's Zarin on the radio the other day and good lord she wants to desperately be back on the Housewives. I guess I never paid close attention to her before but jeezus she is narcissistic. Every single question that they asked, she somehow managed to turn it back to herself somehow. It was crazy.


----------



## pjhm

Radar is reporting that supposedly LuAnn and Ramona have been cut from future cast, but Sonya lives on—go figure!


----------



## TC1

Ramona has been so smug this season. What gives?. Sheesh. I must admit Mario is one handsome man. Kind of odd he's been on this season twice already. 
Next week looks intense!


----------



## Gal4Dior

pjhm said:


> Radar is reporting that supposedly LuAnn and Ramona have been cut from future cast, but Sonya lives on—go figure!


LuMann, don’t let the door hit you on the way out. I am not a fan of Ramona; however, if given a choice, I would boot Barb off that cast first. If they bring Jill back, I may kill my self. It’s ALWAYS about Jill. <rolls eyes>


----------



## rockhollow

Is this the way Bravo thinks it can keep the housewife shows going - bringing back old cast members and hoping to charm us?
I liked Jill on the show, but don't want to see her come back. Revamp the whole show with all new cast members.

Luann was insufferable last night on the show - is she really that delusional that she thinks the other ladies are just jealous of her career? I just couldn't believe what she was saying.
I almost am looking forward to Bethanny going for her next week. Who would have ever though that Beth would become a likeable character on this show? 
But then I remember her over the top acting last night with Sonja. I'm sure Sonja has had many, many falls from to much drinking, and Beth clutching her and demanding the paramedics be called was bad acting.
Ramona and Tinsley had it right - just put her to bed and let's go out.

And I was glad to see Sonja stand up to Luann the next morning and not be lured into attending a AA meeting because Luann thinks she's got a problem.
Although after hearing to Luann has slipped, makes you wonder if she really did that a bottle of vodka to bed with her and that's why she didn't want to get up and check on Sonja.

Barb does not fit in with this group - they don't want to become friends with her - I'm sure she's just a one season wonder.


----------



## RueMonge

rockhollow said:


> Luann was insufferable last night on the show - is she really that delusional that she thinks the other ladies are just jealous of her career? I just couldn't believe what she was saying.



Who would have ever thought that Ramona would be the voice of sanity telling Lu that the other ladies were not, in fact, jealous of Lu's career.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I think this show is over for me.  Just not enjoying this season. Same old, same old.


----------



## simone72

Is there any truth on Tinsley dating Billy Bush?? Radar online is stating this not sure about reputablilty


----------



## Mrs.Z

simone72 said:


> Is there any truth on Tinsley dating Billy Bush?? Radar online is stating this not sure about reputablilty


Interesting.....no idea but I like them together for some reason....I’m so over the Scott nonsense.


----------



## chowlover2

I thought Billy Bush was married? Did his family dump him after the ***** interview?


----------



## Mrs.Z

chowlover2 said:


> I thought Billy Bush was married? Did his family dump him after the ***** interview?


His wife filed for divorce last year.  (Do you kick a man when he’s down?  Were they already having issues...who knows?)


----------



## limom

Omg, they are perfect for each other.


----------



## Mrs.Z

limom said:


> Omg, they are perfect for each other.


Seriously....and he’s a BUSH...Tinsley’s Mom will be thrilled!!!!!


----------



## TC1

Billy Bush is ICK


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://www.realitytea.com/2019/06/...oreclosure-on-hamptons-home-owes-2-4-million/


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://www.thedailybeast.com/mrs-m...usewives-of-new-york?source=email&via=desktop



Mrs. Mooch Eyes Role in ‘Real Housewives of New York’

Her husband Anthony, aka ‘The Mooch’, became a byword for unbelievably awful presidential PR, now Deirdre Scaramucci is seeking her turn under the spotlight.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ugh, perhaps we should have seen this coming, he owns the Hunt and Fish Club Restaurant in NYC and they have filmed there quite a few times.


----------



## limom

They live in Manhasset, Long Island. Will they move?
Let, the bones come out. They are TONS!


----------



## bagsforme

Who is she replacing?  Hopefully Barbara.   She barely said two words on the show.  I'm not even sure thats her name.


----------



## chowlover2

On the View today Joy Behar said Mrs. “Mooch” would be perfect on RHoNY. She said she was a firecracker, so bring her on!


----------



## Tivo

bagsforme said:


> Who is she replacing?  Hopefully Barbara.   She barely said two words on the show.  I'm not even sure thats her name.


----------



## Longchamp

Who all is not returning next season? Tinsley, Ramona,  Barbara and Lulu?
Does sound like B did a lot for Lulu.


----------



## chowlover2

That dinner was hard to watch.


----------



## Mrs.Z

chowlover2 said:


> That dinner was hard to watch.


Seriously!


----------



## Mrs.Z

I will be sad if Tinsley doesn’t return next season....she’s like a cute little cartoon with those outfits.


----------



## chowlover2

Mrs.Z said:


> I will be sad if Tinsley doesn’t return next season....she’s like a cute little cartoon with those outfits.


I agree, get rid of a Barb and LuAnn. I am so over Lu and her entitled ways and Barb brings nothing to the show.


----------



## TC1

I did appreciate Tinsley pulling up the pic of Ramona & Harry Dubin sucking face to shut her up 
Ramona gets so bent out of shape when another female gets attention.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

It's really sad how she gets when women get the attention.


----------



## RueMonge

I like Tinsley too. But I wish she would chill. This 60 year old should have been a couple of dates, a fling, a nice conversation, whatever. Instead she drinks too much and shares too much and probably regrets it all. 

Lu is fully clueless and Sonja has a big heart.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Barb absolutely has to go, she offers nothing.


TC1 said:


> I did appreciate Tinsley pulling up the pic of Ramona & Harry Dubin sucking face to shut her up
> Ramona gets so bent out of shape when another female gets attention.



That was so pathetic, Tinsley expresses interest in one guy and Ramona needs to go for him too.  I hate the term cougar, but she’s a man thirsty cougar and it’s unbecoming.


----------



## rockhollow

Non-exsistant  Babs looks like she finally found her voice at dinner, maybe if she get out of Luann's ass she'll become an active member of this crew.

It's hard to not have a soft spot for Sonja - she's as crazy as can be, but has a soft, kind inside.
It really wasn't fair of the ladies to bully her into attending that AA meeting, and then it see how upset she was after attending. It was just like when she fell apart at the Morgan mansion - she's quite soft on the inside. 
How insigntful to hear her description of Luann at the AA meetings - she was more interested in entertaining them then dealing with her problem - just adds to her inflated ego - she thinks everyone at the meeting is inthroned with her, but they are a captive audience Lu.

I also found the dinner a bit hard to watch - what was up with Beth? She sure can get carried away.
Was that really a panic attack or good acting?


----------



## RueMonge

[QUOTE="rockhollow, post: 33163737, member: 132663"
How insigntful to hear her description of Luann at the AA meetings - she was more interested in entertaining them then dealing with her problem - just adds to her inflated ego - she thinks everyone at the meeting is inthroned with her, but they are a captive audience Lu.?[/QUOTE]

Exactly! And Lu didn't seem at all bothered by the hard life stories that leveled Sonja.


----------



## TC1

"Dining out on your sobriety" That must be in the top 10 things Bethenny has said that just hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> Non-exsistant  Babs looks like she finally found her voice at dinner, maybe if she get out of Luann's ass she'll become an active member of this crew.
> 
> It's hard to not have a soft spot for Sonja - she's as crazy as can be, but has a soft, kind inside.
> It really wasn't fair of the ladies to bully her into attending that AA meeting, and then it see how upset she was after attending. It was just like when she fell apart at the Morgan mansion - she's quite soft on the inside.
> How insigntful to hear her description of Luann at the AA meetings - she was more interested in entertaining them then dealing with her problem - just adds to her inflated ego - she thinks everyone at the meeting is inthroned with her, but they are a captive audience Lu.
> 
> I also found the dinner a bit hard to watch - what was up with Beth? She sure can get carried away.
> Was that really a panic attack or good acting?


For whatever reason, I love Sonja. She frustrates the hell out of me, but she is just a kind soul looking for love. I honestly don’t think she has a drinking problem. Yes she drinks too much at times, who doesn’t. I think a lot of it is for TV and Bravo encourages it. And she really sees LuAnn for what she is, a fameho.

Bethenny should really get an award for overacting. I think she knew Dennis was a drug addict and if the Courts knew, she would be in big trouble.


----------



## rockhollow

chowlover2 said:


> For whatever reason, I love Sonja. She frustrates the hell out of me, but she is just a kind soul looking for love. I honestly don’t think she has a drinking problem. Yes she drinks too much at times, who doesn’t. I think a lot of it is for TV and Bravo encourages it. And she really sees LuAnn for what she is, a fameho.
> 
> Bethenny should really get an award for overacting. I think she knew Dennis was a drug addict and if the Courts knew, she would be in big trouble.



I agree, I also don't think Sonja has a drinking problem, and you're spot on - the show encourages them to drink!!
I wish some uber rich fellow would scoop up Sonja - I know she's getting a bit long in the tooth but she's still quite the looker and hostess. She might not drink as much if she was happier.
I'd like to slap Luann about her keeping to try and paint Sonja as needing AA with her, especially in light that Lu hasn't stopped drinking.

I just don't know what to think about this theatrically overacting of Beth. Has she somehow got it into her head that it is making her more likeable? 
She had moved on from Dennis at the time of his death, does she think we've forgotten it.
I wonder if the whole 'helping Luann in her time of need' was not all related to Beth trying to soften her image, and ungrateful Lu is just not playing right.


----------



## RueMonge

rockhollow said:


> I just don't know what to think about this theatrically overacting of Beth. Has she somehow got it into her head that it is making her more likeable?
> She had moved on from Dennis at the time of his death, does she think we've forgotten it.
> I wonder if the whole 'helping Luann in her time of need' was not all related to Beth trying to soften her image, and ungrateful Lu is just not playing right.



Maybe, but Bethenny was the only one telling Lu the truth about Tom, so I think B really wants to help. 
I'm not sure if she was acting or not at the dinner, either way it was over the top. I was surprised to see others seated around them not even looking up at first when B started to go off.


----------



## TC1

I think Bethenny is a fixer, maybe she knew she wasn't going to be able to fix Dennis, so she turned that effort to Lu..


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I think Bethenny is a fixer, maybe she knew she wasn't going to be able to fix Dennis, so she turned that effort to Lu..


Bethenny drives me nuts lately, but she seems like a friend who will step up to help in a time of need.


----------



## Ceeyahd

RueMonge said:


> Maybe, but Bethenny was the only one telling Lu the truth about Tom, so I think B really wants to help.
> I'm not sure if she was acting or not at the dinner, either way it was over the top. I was surprised to see others seated around them not even looking up at first when B started to go off.



I think I saw a couple of the other ladies weeping. It had to be very difficult to sit there and watch that go down, as a group of friends. It was harsh, but Bethenny mentioned it all, and perhaps better if they were at their house not in a public place.


----------



## Prufrock613

It really infuriated me to see Lu’s reaction to Tinsley.  Tinsley, the woman who never rocks the boat, finally decides to have her say.  Lu looked at her, like an annoying gnat.  You can tell that Lu has nothing but disdain for Tins.


----------



## robbins65

Lu is insufferable this season.
I like Tinsley, although she is a child in a woman's body 
Sonja has a good heart just  little cray!!!


----------



## Longchamp

Did you guys see this : 

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...-claims-bethenny-frankel-yelled-at-her-child/

Bethenny Frankel’s conflict with Luann de Lesseps on The _Real Housewives of New York City_ had the women of _The View_ divided, but cohost Sonny Hostinhas her own beef with Frankel.

“I don’t know Bethenny, but I’ve seen her behave that way on the beach when she was yelling at my child,” the 50-year-old claimed on the Thursday, June 13, episode of the ABC talk show.

But the ABC News correspondent spilled the tea anyway. “It was in the middle of the day, and my child was about 7, playing with other children at about 2 o’clock in the afternoon, and she said that her child was napping inside with the window open and that our children were being too loud on the beach,” she recalled.

“[She] yelled at my child, and I went out there and stood in front of my child, and I yelled at her and told her adults speak to adults,” Hostin continued. “And she knows I’m telling the truth.”

_The View_ cohost Meghan McCain then defended the Skinnygirl founder. “[Frankel] sent me a very nice note after my dad [John McCain] died,” she said. “And I like her, and I wasn’t there on that beach in that scenario. I don’t have kids, as everyone knows.”

“I didn’t get a nice note,” Hostin interjected.
The lawyer previously discussed the incident on _The View_ in 2016, saying it happened when she and Frankel had rented neighboring houses in The Hamptons. “She was very gracious later [and] sent me some of the Skinnygirl margarita stuff later,” she said at the time. “Maybe she’s much nicer now, but she was pretty ugly to all of us.”
In the wake of Hostin’s comments, a friend of Frankel exclusively tells _Us Weekly_that it’s a “shame Sunny continues to speak negatively about Bethenny.”

“They don’t even know each other,” the friend adds. “She even attacked Bethenny’s relief efforts last year. Not sure why she continues to be fixated on her and create unnecessary drama.”


----------



## beekmanhill

That incident was reported a while ago.   As I recall, Jason, to whom B was married at the time, came over with a peace offering.  I believe the story; bethenny has a short fuse and wants to control everything, including children on the beach in the afternoon.


----------



## VickyB

Luann raises the bar of lacking self awareness.  Her playing the victim is also tedious and a joke.


----------



## lulilu

LuAnn makes me so mad that there aren't the right words or superlatives to describe it.  And she continues with that song and video she just put out.  She is not only rude and all the things others have said, but she wants to rub everyone's nose in it.  I hope she goes.  Let her see how popular her cabaret show is without RHNY.


----------



## buzzytoes

Luann is beyond horrible this season. She doesn't want to really admit that she has a problem, so instead she just continues to try to convince everyone that the girls hate her. She's way too afraid to look at herself.

Good for Tinsley for actually speaking up! Who knew that was in there??


----------



## lulilu

I like Tinsley.  I hope they keep her.


----------



## buzzytoes

lulilu said:


> I like Tinsley.  I hope they keep her.


Me too, but holy cow she has got to get it together when it comes to dating. You don't tell a guy on a first date that is 20 minutes long that you may want kids or may not, and he's too old, and you may be happy with your chihuahuas. Ugh.


----------



## Mrs.Z

buzzytoes said:


> Me too, but holy cow she has got to get it together when it comes to dating. You don't tell a guy on a first date that is 20 minutes long that you may want kids or may not, and he's too old, and you may be happy with your chihuahuas. Ugh.


That was tragic and hilarious....she said her Mom wants her to have kids.  Also, kissing him in public yuck.


----------



## swags

I thought they were crappy to Lu. She left for a few hours because all the ladies do is drink. They wanted to exclude her from the massage because she talks about the cabaret too much.
Bethennys hysterics at the end we’re over the top. So Lu  made fun of Tinsleys slurring. She was sloppy and just wanted to join in on the ganging up on Lu.
If Lu were a real alcoholic and not a court ordered one, this would not be the show for her.


----------



## Longchamp

Me too on hoping that the show keeps Tinsley.  I'm on the fence about Ramona. Barb doesn't seem to fit with the group.
But WTH is with the financial crisis/mismanagement with these women?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> I thought they were crappy to Lu. She left for a few hours because all the ladies do is drink. They wanted to exclude her from the massage because she talks about the cabaret too much.
> Bethennys hysterics at the end we’re over the top. So Lu  made fun of Tinsleys slurring. She was sloppy and just wanted to join in on the ganging up on Lu.
> If Lu were a real alcoholic and not a court ordered one, this would not be the show for her.



I do think Lu is a real alcoholic (and I also think Sonja and Dorinda have drinking issues too); that being said I agree they treated Lu badly.  I know she's been insufferable this season, but I don't blame her for wanting to get out the house of vipers either. And Bethenny - just too much.  We've seen this act before. Enough already.


----------



## RueMonge

swags said:


> I thought they were crappy to Lu. She left for a few hours because all the ladies do is drink.



I don't know how this didn't occur to me, but it makes sense. I guess it's so easy to think the worst of Lu because she's so insufferably self righteous.


----------



## Coco.lover

Stumbled on this GEM on YouTube. Enjoy!


----------



## beekmanhill

That IS a gem.   Gotta say she looks good.


----------



## RueMonge

Coco.lover said:


> Stumbled on this GEM on YouTube. Enjoy!



I'm sorry I clicked. It is so ridiculous. AND it's a finger to Dorinda.


----------



## purseinsanity

beekmanhill said:


> That IS a gem.   Gotta say she looks good.


LuAnn is insufferable, but she looks great!  Isn't she in her 50s?  She's in amazing shape, and I keep thinking if she looks this good drinking and smoking, how much better would she look if she wasn't using either of those!


----------



## luckylove

purseinsanity said:


> LuAnn is insufferable, but she looks great!  Isn't she in her 50s?  She's in amazing shape, and I keep thinking if she looks this good drinking and smoking, how much better would she look if she wasn't using either of those!



She does look fantastic... if only she had the personality to match!


----------



## rockhollow

I couldn't resist watching the video. It doesn't even sound like her - they must have done an awful lot of work to her voice - at least in her first video she did with the NY girls, she at least kind of sounded like herself.
I'm not really sure who would listen to this, is this something you'd hear in a club? Even though I don't know any of Erika Jane's songs, I can understand they might play in clubs (even that I'm not really sure of as it's been like 30+years since I was in a club.
But this new tune of Luann's??? I suppose she sings it in her cabaret act.
I do have to agree that she's got a banging body, unbelievably good for someone her age.
But I thinks she's just getting to old for the rock star vixen - like Erika Jane - it's time these ladies left these jobs to younger.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just now watching the Bethenny and Luann showdown...  can I just say that when Bethenny said 'my boyfriend, ex-boyfriend, ex-fiance...'  I hollered and said 'this bish can't even figure out what kind of relationship she was in with Dennis!!!  Damn!


----------



## buzzytoes

swags said:


> I thought they were crappy to Lu. She left for a few hours because all the ladies do is drink. They wanted to exclude her from the massage because she talks about the cabaret too much.
> Bethennys hysterics at the end we’re over the top. So Lu  made fun of Tinsleys slurring. She was sloppy and just wanted to join in on the ganging up on Lu.
> If Lu were a real alcoholic and not a court ordered one, this would not be the show for her.


They weren't even drinking when she left. They were talking about the meeting that Luann WANTED Sonja to go to, and then didn't want to listen to her feelings about it. She then apparently also expected everyone else to wait to get a massage until after she'd had one, even though she didn't come home until well after the masseuses were there. Her wanting to get away had nothing to do with their drinking.


----------



## swags

buzzytoes said:


> They weren't even drinking when she left. They were talking about the meeting that Luann WANTED Sonja to go to, and then didn't want to listen to her feelings about it. She then apparently also expected everyone else to wait to get a massage until after she'd had one, even though she didn't come home until well after the masseuses were there. Her wanting to get away had nothing to do with their drinking.


All they do is drink! Even if they took a break when Lu split from them they are constantly hammered and in hysterics. And I'm not saying Lu is not ridiculous but I can see why somebody trying not to drink would need a break.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I felt very sorry for Tinsley over the death of her dog, but shocked she called 911!  That's not what 911 is for. Surprised the fire department even came.  Plenty of 24 hour vet clinics.


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> I felt very sorry for Tinsley over the death of her dog, but shocked she called 911!  That's not what 911 is for. Surprised the fire department even came.  Plenty of 24 hour vet clinics.



I agree, it just terrible to lose your pet, I'm sure most of us can relate to this, but phoning 911 was just so wrong. Yes, find a 24 hour veterinarian - I bet she must have had some numbers if the dog was having chemo. It did bring tears to my eyes, I've lost some really good pet friends.

That Ramona! I can understand them not really wanting to attend another cabaret act of Luann's, but to plan and schedule a party at the same time is really pushing it.
She just wants to be more popular that Lu, but making the ladies choose is not really fair.
She didn't look that pleased when Bethanny was trying to say they could attend both functions.

Very valid point of Dorninda, that Lu treated her so badly for her outburst and then buys Beth a gift after her outburst.
As usual, no one wants to go up against Beth.


----------



## RueMonge

I had the TV on mute as they went over last week's fight before the new episode so I was actually looking at the reactions... everyone was in tears. It must have been intense. 
And then the new episode started and bam Lu is back at the table and Bethenny is fine.  That was unexpected. 

I wonder if Barabara said anything in response to Lu's apology. If so they didn't show it. I don't mind Barbara and wouldn't mind learning more about her in the show. Without the spray tan of course. 
I have the really uncomfortable feeling that Ramona doesn't like her because she is openly bisexual. Like you have to be a hoochy girly girl to fit in.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree about Ramona and Barbara. I think that Ramona is a closet prude, and the thought of Babs playing for both sides is just too much for her.
Ramona might play the open-minded liberal girl, but it's all for show.
I bet  her desperate need for dating is all very tame - she doesn't mind outrageous flirting, but goes home alone.
And she's probably love to have Mario back, but won't because it would hurt her pride too much.

It was a mistake to let Bethenny come back on the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CanuckBagLover said:


> I felt very sorry for Tinsley over the death of her dog, but shocked she called 911!  That's not what 911 is for. Surprised the fire department even came.  Plenty of 24 hour vet clinics.


Didn’t Bethenny call 911 too when her dog died


----------



## simone72

So one minute Bethenny is in full crisis crying hysterically having a meltdown next moment her face is dry like nothing happened so confused


----------



## RueMonge

rockhollow said:


> I agree about Ramona and Barbara. I think that Ramona is a closet prude, and the thought of Babs playing for both sides is just too much for her.
> Ramona might play the open-minded liberal girl, but it's all for show.
> I bet  her desperate need for dating is all very tame - she doesn't mind outrageous flirting, but goes home alone.
> And she's probably love to have Mario back, but won't because it would hurt her pride too much..



I think Ramona goes home alone too. And agree about her pride.


----------



## buzzytoes

swags said:


> All they do is drink! Even if they took a break when Lu split from them they are constantly hammered and in hysterics. And I'm not saying Lu is not ridiculous but I can see why somebody trying not to drink would need a break.


She just got busted for violating probation because she had been drinking. I don't think her sobriety is anything more than an storyline for her.


----------



## lulilu

Lu is awful.  Words cannot describe her sense of entitlement and lack of empathy.  I don't believe in karma but if I did, Lu has a big bite in the *ass in her future.

And even if Lu needed to get away so she didn't drink, an honest, superior attitude-free explanation of that before she left them to hang out at the beach would have gone a long way.  She has not seemed to have come to any true self-realization at this point.  And to insist that her friends need to attend all of her "shows," is incredibly self-centered.


----------



## starrynite_87

I still can’t get over the fact Lu told Sonja that her outfit was inappropriate for the AA meeting and than proceeds to go to the meeting wearing a Maxi with a slit up to her whoo ha


----------



## DC-Cutie

starrynite_87 said:


> I still can’t get over the fact Lu told Sonja that her outfit was inappropriate for the AA meeting and than proceeds to go to the meeting wearing a Maxi with a slit up to her whoo ha


Luann is just on another planet


----------



## kemilia

beekmanhill said:


> That IS a gem.   Gotta say she looks good.


She does look really good, all the different hair styles worked well. 

But she's still awful.


----------



## Aimee3

Luann was on WWHL doing the Jovani number in a very short sparkly dress with her hair in a pony tail and she looked absolutely fabulous!  Her legs were amazing.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Have you all seen the ad with Lu, Lisa R (Bev Hills) and Gizelle or RHW Potomac. Fabulous and 10's across the board!!!


----------



## RueMonge

Barbara speaks the truth. Lu can't sing or carry a show on her own. I still don't get why Cabaret is a thing when there is so much actual entertainment, especially in NYC.


----------



## Ceeyahd

RueMonge said:


> Barbara speaks the truth. Lu can't sing or carry a show on her own. I still don't get why Cabaret is a thing when there is so much actual entertainment, especially in NYC.



I wouldn't go to Lu's caberet if you paid me.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ceeyahd said:


> I wouldn't go to Lu's caberet if you paid me.


OMG......they zoomed in on this guy in the audience several times....wearing an 80s suit ....drinking the largest can of Bud I have ever seen and having an “unnaturally” amazing time at the show....it was too much!


----------



## TC1

I feel like the cabaret tickets are free when they're being filmed..would explain all of the over zealous people in the crowd..and it being "sold out"
 I also noticed the King Can Bud Light guy


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> I feel like the cabaret tickets are free when they're being filmed..would explain all of the over zealous people in the crowd..and it being "sold out"
> I also noticed the King Can Bud Light guy


Spot on, it’s like the Let’s Make a Deal Audience, drunk, high and wearing fruit costumes....(kidding, sort of...not really)


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sure those tickets would have to be free. I had also seen that they had to give away free tickets to Erika Jane's big sold out show to fill the space.

Well it was another episode of Bethenny crying and talking about Dennis - even with her saying she was going to stop talking about him, it didn't happen.
Bethenny needs to have a 'fish warning' sign around her neck if she's so sensitive. Like mentioned, why didn't she have antihistamine and an episode-pen with her at all times. That girl is really on the poor me kick this season.

This last episode wasn't very exciting, seems like just filler.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I won’t accuse B of being dramatic but I have a far less severe allergy and always carry an Epi Pen, my husband knows exactly where they are located.  If her allergy is so severe she should have an Epi Pen handy at all times, be more careful about her food and let her BF know that Benadryl takes an hour to work.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Mrs.Z said:


> I won’t accuse B of being dramatic but I have a far less severe allergy and always carry an Epi Pen, my husband knows exactly where they are located.  If her allergy is so severe she should have an Epi Pen handy at all times, be more careful about her food and let her BF know that Benadryl takes an hour to work.



It's absolutely reckless of B to not have an EpiPen with her. She knows she has this allergy. If her daughter had a anaphylactic allergy, she'd have an EpiPen with her (B), any parent would. In fact, anyone who has an anaphylactic allergy should have two-three EpiPens with them, sometimes one doesn't do the trick. I think it's odd this has happened to B so often, unless it's a newly acquired allergy and she simply doesn't understand.


----------



## simone72

Ceeyahd said:


> It's absolutely reckless of B to not have an EpiPen with her. She knows she has this allergy. If her daughter had a anaphylactic allergy, she'd have an EpiPen with her (B), any parent would. In fact, anyone who has an anaphylactic allergy should have two-three EpiPens with them, sometimes one doesn't do the trick. I think it's odd this has happened to B so often, unless it's a newly acquired allergy and she simply doesn't understand.


I feel the same especially having a young daughter I’m sure she doesn’t want anything happening to herself and Beth end up in the hands of her ex! So strange


----------



## Prufrock613

Mrs.Z said:


> OMG......they zoomed in on this guy in the audience several times....wearing an 80s suit ....drinking the largest can of Bud I have ever seen and having an “unnaturally” amazing time at the show....it was too much!


The guy with the red and white polka dotted tie?  He was raging to the Countess


----------



## Florasun

Lu is annoying, but she has been the same since day one. She always has been self involved, but friendly enough I think. I didn't think it was bad enough for B to hyperventilate over. I was starting to like B this season, she is funny and self-deprecating, and has softened her edge. But this meltdown seemed a little too contrived. I mean did she expect Lu to kiss her ring? She should know better by now.


----------



## Prufrock613

Florasun said:


> Lu is annoying, but she has been the same since day one. She always has been self involved, but friendly enough I think. I didn't think it was bad enough for B to hyperventilate over. I was starting to like B this season, she is funny and self-deprecating, and has softened her edge. But this meltdown seemed a little too contrived. I mean did she expect Lu to kiss her ring? She should know better by now.


I think both of the ladies are trying to be queen of the Big Apple.
I think B’s outburst was contrived and rehearsed.  What was Dennis- your lover, boyfriend, fiancé? 
As being a person in recovery for 20 some yrs, Lu makes me ill with all of her swill.


----------



## chowlover2

All I know is B moved on to the guy in Boston very soon after Dennis’s death. Might be smarter to take a bit of time and grieve, not long, 4-5 months. And Dennis was still married when he passed and had supposedly asked her to marry him. I think that was all a lie and B bought the ring herself. I actually think Dennis remained married so he didn’t have to marry B.


----------



## lulilu

Prufrock613 said:


> I think both of the ladies are trying to be queen of the Big Apple.
> I think B’s outburst was contrived and rehearsed.  What was Dennis- your lover, boyfriend, fiancé?
> As being a person in recovery for 20 some yrs, Lu makes me ill with all of her swill.



Call me gullible, but I don't believe B was acting a rehearsed freakout.  It seemed too real.

(I do agree re Lu and her swill though. lol)


----------



## Florasun

Prufrock613 said:


> As being a person in recovery for 20 some yrs, Lu makes me ill with all of her swill.



Yes, it is totally disrespectful of all the people who take it seriously and who are struggling daily. It can be a life or death situation for some of them.


----------



## swags

I think Luanns "recovery" is only for her probation and on camera she is going to make a point about it. 
I wonder if she will drink freely again on camera when she her court case and probation is behind her.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> Call me gullible, but I don't believe B was acting a rehearsed freakout.  It seemed too real.



Really?  What about all those other "customers" in that restaurant who barely looked their way?


----------



## RueMonge

baghagg said:


> Really?  What about all those other "customers" in that restaurant who barely looked their way?



I do not understand that either. Yet the ladies at the table were openly upset so that seemed real. 

Maybe the other customers were farther away than it looked ?


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> Call me gullible, but I don't believe B was acting a rehearsed freakout.  It seemed too real.
> 
> (I do agree re Lu and her swill though. lol)



I thought it seemed real too...  So many of the ladies at the table seem visibly affected by it as well.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't believe that she (Bethenny) had a rehearsed freekout, but I do think that Bethenny was planning to blast Luann. Bethenny doesn't do anything with a plan!
So sure, she might not have rehearsed with was going to happen, but knew that she was going to have a go at Luann.
I think this whole season, Bethenny has been trying to show a different side to herself, but to me it's not working.
She's a master manipulator and spontaneity is not something she does.


----------



## lulilu

baghagg said:


> Really?  What about all those other "customers" in that restaurant who barely looked their way?





RueMonge said:


> I do not understand that either. Yet the ladies at the table were openly upset so that seemed real.
> 
> Maybe the other customers were farther away than it looked ?





luckylove said:


> I thought it seemed real too...  So many of the ladies at the table seem visibly affected by it as well.



I read that the other customers were all extras hired by Bravo.


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> I read that the other customers were all extras hired by Bravo.


That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Florasun

She reminded me of a child working herself into a tantrum.


----------



## Prufrock613

Florasun said:


> Yes, it is totally disrespectful of all the people who take it seriously and who are struggling daily. It can be a life or death situation for some of them.


I actually knew a young mom (in her early 30’s) in recovery, yrs ago.  She had been sober for some time...she went back out drinking and her heart stopped.  It was a shock to her body and her body couldn’t take it.  Left 3 kids under 6, with no mum.  Amy Winehouse was similar, too.


----------



## Florasun

Bethenny’s Mom and Stepdad say her childhood wasn’t all that bad.
https://pagesix.com/2019/07/05/book-claims-bethenny-frankels-childhood-wasnt-as-bad-as-she-says/amp/

I do feel like Bethenny’s childhood was f’ed up. Maybe her parents were used to the crazy, but they had freedom to leave if they wished; a child doesn’t have that privilege. I’m sure it accounts for some of her behavior, but half the time I think she’s using it as an excuse for being an *******.

Edit: the bleeped out word starts with ‘a’ and ends with ‘hole’.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Florasun said:


> Bethenny’s Mom and Stepdad say her childhood wasn’t all that bad.
> https://pagesix.com/2019/07/05/book-claims-bethenny-frankels-childhood-wasnt-as-bad-as-she-says/amp/
> 
> I do feel like Bethenny’s childhood was f’ed up. Maybe her parents were used to the crazy, but they had freedom to leave if they wished; a child doesn’t have that privilege. I’m sure it accounts for some of her behavior, but half the time I think she’s using it as an excuse for being an *******.
> 
> Edit: the bleeped out word starts with ‘a’ and ends with ‘hole’.


Well even if she did grow up financially well off, the article does say that her mother says her stepfather beat her and  "sometimes drank too much and was a habitual drug user".  Couldn't have been all roses.  Sounds pretty dysfunctional too me.  But I agree, she uses her childhood as an excuse for cruel and bullying behavior.  Alot of us have had crappy, traumatic childhoods (I count myself) At a certain point you have to stop blaming your parents and take accountability as an adult for your own actions.  I know because I've been there.


----------



## lp640

The ladies are right..Ramona is a social climber and is dumping them for richer friends.

Was looking at her instagram story over 4th of July and she was hopping from massive estates to palatial beach houses in the Hamptons saying things like "don't I have the most fabulous friends..look at their homes", "look how big this indoor pool is..my friends are amazing", etc. and walking around/videoing the mansions.

I secretly wish some of those women would join RHONY because they must be amazingly wealthy (their homes make Vanderpump, Kyle, etc. homes look like shacks) but it was embarrassing.


----------



## simone72

I have to catch up on reunion anything interesting ?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

simone72 said:


> I have to catch up on reunion anything interesting ?


No - just Bethenny blabbing again for most of the show and Andy asking inane questions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

simone72 said:


> I have to catch up on reunion anything interesting ?


Nah, nothing...  Bethenney trying to explain to us the very complicated relationship with Dennis...


----------



## baghagg

... Bethenny trying to explain her complicated relationship with Dennis without revealing much.  I guess it's understandable given the ongoing legal proceedings with her ex..


----------



## pjhm

Just Bethenny interjecting herself in every conversation, and LuAnn kind of apologizing for being self absorbed.


----------



## rockhollow

It was a very uneventful first part to the reunion.
It seemed to be mostly - all about Bethenny.
I do have to say that Beth looked good, I liked the dress she wore.
I did not like all her babble about Dennis  - goodness, when he was alive she hardly even spoke about him on the show, now that he's passed, she just can't stop talking about him.
He seems to be involved with just about everything she does.
And of course her sidekick Andy is right there as well, letting her steer all conversations.
She should have been sitting in his spot.


----------



## Swanky

first half Beth, second half Dorinda/Lu lol


----------



## rockhollow

And if anyone thought we might see a more humble Luann, it's not happening.

I wish that Dorinda would have just admitted that she heckled Luann at the cabaret show. I think she's be so much more credible with her feelings where Lu is involved. Lu had done quite a few mean and unkind things to get back at Dorinda, but with Dorinda refusing to admit she did the same, she just sound as mean as Lu.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Nah, nothing...  Bethenney trying to explain to us the very complicated relationship with Dennis...


Canuck bag Lover : No - just Bethenny blabbing again for most of the show and Andy asking inane questions.
*
When is Andy going to come clean that B is the mother of his son ?*


----------



## DC-Cutie

what's a reunion without Ramona getting up to go to the bathroom!


----------



## RueMonge

Actually I thought it was interesting to hear more about Dennis and what we heard was what a mess he was. Pretty personable it seems, as the ladies all speak highly of him, but definitely addict or mental illness behavior and B couldn't quit him.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

RueMonge said:


> Actually I thought it was interesting to hear more about Dennis and what we heard was what a mess he was. Pretty personable it seems, as the ladies all speak highly of him, but definitely addict or mental illness behavior and B couldn't quit him.


I think Betheny knew he had an addiction problem but wasn't going to say it out loud on TV and that was one of the reasons of their on/off again relationship.  Probably wouldn't look good admitting so given her on going custody battle, especially since I think she denied in court that she knew he had a problem.  But to be fair to Betheny, it is hard to deal with someone you care about who has an addiction. It is fine a line between being supportive and enabling. And if there  were addiction issues with her mother and stepfather growing up, well she'd be used to dealing with addicts and that kind of dynamic.


----------



## Swanky

I've been involved with an addict with some mental issues, they're hard to leave, it's scary.  Often they're really amazing, intelligent people and you just keep hoping they'll get better.


----------



## chowlover2

I may be wrong, but I believe we had the first season without any Skinny Girl product placement....


----------



## slyyls

That's because people were getting tired of her product placement and the tide of public opinion was turning against her.
And how could she complain that Lu said cabaret every five minutes, if she was pushing her skinny girl in every episode.
I wonder how many times she said skinny girl last season, in comparison to Lu saying cabaret?


----------



## CeeJay

slyyls said:


> That's because people were getting tired of her product placement and the tide of public opinion was turning against her.
> And how could she complain that Lu said cabaret every five minutes, if she was pushing her skinny girl in every episode.
> I wonder how many times she said skinny girl last season, in comparison to Lu saying cabaret?


I'm just tired of Bethany .. period!  Sadly, Andy just loves her .. cannot for the life of me understand that, but I wish she would go!


----------



## pjhm

slyyls said:


> That's because people were getting tired of her product placement and the tide of public opinion was turning against her.
> And how could she complain that Lu said cabaret every five minutes, if she was pushing her skinny girl in every episode.
> I wonder how many times she said skinny girl last season, in comparison to Lu saying cabaret?


Cabaret is a needed diversion for LuAnn, similar to a lifeline, don't find her mention of it as annoying as hearing Bethenny's Skinny Girl.


----------



## rockhollow

CeeJay said:


> I'm just tired of Bethany .. period!  Sadly, Andy just loves her .. cannot for the life of me understand that, but I wish she would go!



Me, too. I thought when Beth left the series the first time, that would be it for Andy, her leaving the his little gang.
I wonder if part of it was her elevation to uber rich helped - or maybe he recognized someone as ruthless as him - let nothing stand in the way of stardom.
Sadly, I think we are stuck with her - all her other TV gigs didn't pan out, so she'll cling to housewives until the end.
Beth (and Andy for that matter) need their egos constantly stroked and Bravo is willing to do that.


----------



## Gal4Dior

chowlover2 said:


> I may be wrong, but I believe we had the first season without any Skinny Girl product placement....


I recall the Skinny Girl Jean shoot in the beginning of the season? Also, wasn’t she serving all skinny girl drinks at her end of season party? Who has purchased her jeans, by the way? So curious how many actual viewers would buy her stuff.


----------



## Goodfrtune

LVSistinaMM said:


> I recall the Skinny Girl Jean shoot in the beginning of the season? Also, wasn’t she serving all skinny girl drinks at her end of season party? Who has purchased her jeans, by the way? So curious how many actual viewers would buy her stuff.


I’m a B fan but not rabidly so. I’m not even completely caught up on this season. Have never tried a Skinny Girl margarita or her other drinks but yes, I admit I did buy her jeans. I can’t even recall what possessed me to go on the website (may have been a Facebook add) but I ordered them and you know what, they fit me great. I now have five pairs of them. Her company makes a mid rise that works really well for me. I’m almost ashamed to admit that I bought them because I am not the kind of person who buys something because they are made or endorsed by a celebrity but hey, if the jeans fit...


----------



## limom

Between the New York crew and the BH ladies, this season was disappointing to me.
I still watch the Potomac girls  and seriously wish they would bring back Miami.
That city was done wrong. 
As far as their products, no thanks.
First of all, they all buy designers products, and I would be damned if I buy those jeans. For what?
Gap has a better return policy and it is the same quality, imo.
Plus, you can’t beat their sales.
I will give it to Luann and to a certain extent Sonja, it takes balls to get on the stage with such limited talent.
More power to them.
This was must see tv, now I catch it here and there. Fatigue I guess.


----------



## buzzytoes

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think Betheny knew he had an addiction problem but wasn't going to say it out loud on TV and that was one of the reasons of their on/off again relationship.  Probably wouldn't look good admitting so given her on going custody battle, especially since I think she denied in court that she knew he had a problem.  But to be fair to Betheny, it is hard to deal with someone you care about who has an addiction. It is fine a line between being supportive and enabling. And if there  were addiction issues with her mother and stepfather growing up, well she'd be used to dealing with addicts and that kind of dynamic.


I think that was what she was avoiding saying about the whole Mother's Day debacle. She said he promised her a fabulous Mother's Day and then she said he "slept" all day. To me that sounded like he went on a bender and was MIA because he was high.


----------



## Gal4Dior

buzzytoes said:


> I think that was what she was avoiding saying about the whole Mother's Day debacle. She said he promised her a fabulous Mother's Day and then she said he "slept" all day. To me that sounded like he went on a bender and was MIA because he was high.


I thought the SAME exact thing. I really believe B knew exactly what was going on and that was why she couldn’t marry him, no matter how much he loved her and how much they clicked.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Well, reunion Part 2 was a snore, too. More of the same. Bethenny criticizing, Ramona deflecting, and Luann still in denial. From the previews, it appears that it will be much of the same in Part 3. 

Although I don’t get Tinsley’s thinking sometimes, I don’t understand why the ladies are coming for her and how she affords her things. She comes from family money. I wouldn’t be surprised at all how she still affords a nice lifestyle without Scott. It just means she spends less of her money and more of his while they are dating! The lifestyle doesn’t change!


----------



## limom

LVSistinaMM said:


> I thought the SAME exact thing. I really believe B knew exactly what was going on and that was why she couldn’t marry him, no matter how much he loved her and how much they clicked.


Plus the fact that he was married, did not help either.



LVSistinaMM said:


> Well, reunion Part 2 was a snore, too. More of the same. Bethenny criticizing, Ramona deflecting, and Luann still in denial. From the previews, it appears that it will be much of the same in Part 3.
> 
> Although I don’t get Tinsley’s thinking sometimes, I don’t understand why the ladies are coming for her and how she affords her things. She comes from family money. I wouldn’t be surprised at all how she still affords a nice lifestyle without Scott. It just means she spends less of her money and more of his while they are dating! The lifestyle doesn’t change!


Same here. Why do they have such a hard-on for Tins?
She is the only one in that crew who have a modicum of manners.
So she has a trust Fund, get over it people.
Also,  if she wants to spends all of her income on designers dresses, it is her prerogative.
Why are they counting her coins?
She has a mother in her life, she does not need her coworkers to lecture her about her finance. It is her business.
Come to think of it, she would be a perfect purseforum member!


----------



## pjhm

buzzytoes said:


> I think that was what she was avoiding saying about the whole Mother's Day debacle. She said he promised her a fabulous Mother's Day and then she said he "slept" all day. To me that sounded like he went on a bender and was MIA because he was high.


Yep, and if he were alive today, she still wouldn’t want him outside of being a friend.She was very guilt ridden about it and carried on unreasonably. Did you notice that Andy calls everyone else out, but not her?


----------



## rockhollow

yes, if Bethenny had wanted to be with Dennis she would have. She didn't want to be his partner when he was alive, but now that's he's gone, she can say anything.

Part 2 was boring is right. I kept falling asleep and having to rewind.
The ladies are all so disjointed this season.

The only highlight was Andy trying to go after Ramona and her lies. It was futile though, Ramona is the master deflector and even watching film clips of her lying, she never really takes accountability or really apologies.
That woman should be in politics.


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> yes, if Bethenny had wanted to be with Dennis she would have. She didn't want to be his partner when he was alive, but now that's he's gone, she can say anything.
> 
> Part 2 was boring is right. I kept falling asleep and having to rewind.
> The ladies are all so disjointed this season.
> 
> The only highlight was Andy trying to go after Ramona and her lies. It was futile though, Ramona is the master deflector and even watching film clips of her lying, she never really takes accountability or really apologies.
> That woman should be in politics.


Dorinda isn’t much better. She heckled, they showed the tape, and she still denied it. They are so conceited they think they can tell the viewers anything and we’ll believe it.


----------



## pot_luck

Tinsely is my kind of girl. She has the rest of the ladies fuming at the mouth and that makes my heart pitter-patter.


----------



## limom

pjhm said:


> Dorinda isn’t much better. She heckled, they showed the tape, and she still denied it. They are so conceited they think they can tell the viewers anything and we’ll believe it.


Dorinda at the end of the day, has a problem with self medicating, imo.
I think that if she would get professional help for grieving, she would be cool beans. Until then, she will continue to act nasty, imo.


pot_luck said:


> Tinsely is my kind of girl. She has the rest of the ladies fuming at the mouth and that makes my heart pitter-patter.


Yep, and in addition, Tins is the only one who could be a potential girlfriend,irl.
She is the only one so far, who does not act mean when intoxicated.
Fun and kind hearted woman...


----------



## bisbee

CeeJay said:


> I'm just tired of Bethany .. period!  Sadly, Andy just loves her .. cannot for the life of me understand that, but I wish she would go!


I still like Bethany.  Don’t love or understand her behavior at times, but she can be very funny and self-deprecating.  She is also the only one in the group who is smart.  The rest of them range from stupid to not the brightest bulb in the bunch.


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> I still like Bethany.  Don’t love or understand her behavior at times, but she can be very funny and self-deprecating.  She is also the only one in the group who is smart.  The rest of them range from stupid to not the brightest bulb in the bunch.


Beth has too many mental health issues and she refuses to get help.
How does she end up once again with another problematic married man?
How does she buy a house with said man?
A mess.


----------



## baghagg

bisbee said:


> I still like Bethany.  Don’t love or understand her behavior at times, but she can be very funny and self-deprecating.  She is also the only one in the group who is smart.  The rest of them range from stupid to not the brightest bulb in the bunch.



Agreed 100% well said!


----------



## RueMonge

bisbee said:


> I still like Bethany.  Don’t love or understand her behavior at times, but she can be very funny and self-deprecating.  She is also the only one in the group who is smart.  The rest of them range from stupid to not the brightest bulb in the bunch.



Yes, Lu did not understand Beth comment about "dining out on her sobriety". Lu says, how dare you say I use my sobriety as a crutch! Not the same thing. Lu definitely is dining out on her sobriety and her arrest. It's part of her story and notoriety and her cabaret act is banking on her staying in the public eye. 

I don't count Tinsley among the dim bulbs. I'm glad she explained a little about her finances and Andy "got" how her southern upbringing is going to inform who she is. Girl is an emotional mess and I hope she finds some more peaceful happiness.


----------



## sgj99

I like Tinsley but to call 911 when your dog dies is irresponsible.  I’m a pet-lover and have grieved over many beloved 4-legged family members but Good Lord!  Since I too am from the South I’m going to have to say:  Bless her heart.


----------



## Gal4Dior

I honestly think Sonja is the dumbest one of the bunch. Tins just seems more sheltered in the way she grew up and is not tuned into reality sometimes. It’s often ignorance in her actions.

Beth crossed the line is stating that Tins set women back 100 years. She’s doing the exact same thing with her BF now. Such a hypocrite. I identify myself as a feminist, but I can understand that no everyone is going to think the same way I do. Instead of putting Tins down, maybe Beth should have been a big sister and help her out in being more independent. Beth is definitely not a girl’s girl.


----------



## sgj99

LVSistinaMM said:


> I honestly think Sonja is the dumbest one of the bunch. Tins just seems more sheltered in the way she grew up and is not tuned into reality sometimes. It’s often ignorance in her actions.
> 
> Beth crossed the line is stating that Tins set women back 100 years. She’s doing the exact same thing with her BF now. Such a hypocrite. I identify myself as a feminist, but I can understand that no everyone is going to think the same way I do. Instead of putting Tins down, maybe Beth should have been a big sister and help her out in being more independent. Beth is definitely not a girl’s girl.



And B always has to have a boyfriend.  She seems to never not be involved with someone - IMO that “sets women back.”


----------



## bisbee

sgj99 said:


> I like Tinsley but to call 911 when your dog dies is irresponsible.  I’m a pet-lover and have grieved over many beloved 4-legged family members but Good Lord!  Since I too am from the South I’m going to have to say:  Bless her heart.


I like Tinsley too...she isn’t nasty like the other women can be...ALL of them.  But...let’s face it...she is woefully dumb.  Calling 911 for a dog?  Give me a break.  Of course she loved her dog, but a woman with brains would not do that!


----------



## luckylove

bisbee said:


> I like Tinsley too...she isn’t nasty like the other women can be...ALL of them.  But...let’s face it...she is woefully dumb.  Calling 911 for a dog?  Give me a break.  Of course she loved her dog, but a woman with brains would not do that!



I think Tinsley is very sheltered and was emotionally overwrought... I imagine she must not be too dim as she graduated from Columbia University. I was surprised to learn this and I suspect there is a lot more to her that hasn't been fully explored. I am looking forward to watching the layers unfold.


----------



## bisbee

luckylove said:


> I think Tinsley is very sheltered and was emotionally overwrought... I imagine she must not be too dim as she graduated from Columbia University. I was surprised to learn this and I suspect there is a lot more to her that hasn't been fully explored. I am looking forward to watching the layers unfold.


She may have a degree but that doesn’t make her smart.  Don’t get me wrong...I do like her, but to call 911 for a dog?  No common sense...I don’t care how overwrought she was.


----------



## sdkitty

I don't watch this show but I'm somewhat familiar as I watch WWHL and Andy gives them Lots of exposure.  To me, it seems odd that Carol, who was a personal friend of JFK Jr, would be part of this.  Guess she needed the money.


----------



## Swanky

I like Beth but that comment was pretty mean.  I know she says some pretty mean things, but that wasn't cool.  I like Tins a lot, she's old fashioned in a way that I'm used to.  I couldn't ever discuss my man if he chose privacy and specifically asked me not to,  and I'd never speak about money they way they all kept demanding her to.  The entitlement of them all demanding her to call him, discuss her finances, etc. . .  was gross IMO.


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> She may have a degree but that doesn’t make her smart.  Don’t get me wrong...I do like her, but to call 911 for a dog?  No common sense...I don’t care how overwrought she was.


Tins has arrested development, imo. 
Her mother is completely overwhelming her imo.
Plus, Tinsley was involved with an abusive man, that sugar billionaire.
She seems fragile. 



Swanky said:


> I like Beth but that comment was pretty mean.  I know she says some pretty mean things, but that wasn't cool.  I like Tins a lot, she's old fashioned in a way that I'm used to.  I couldn't ever discuss my man if he chose privacy and specifically asked me not to,  and I'd never speak about money they way they all kept demanding her to.  The entitlement of them all demanding her to call him, discuss her finances, etc. . .  was gross IMO.


They have absolutely no manner nor class. It is appealing at times. Really a pack of rabid hyenas.


----------



## chowlover2

The 


limom said:


> Tins has arrested development, imo.
> Her mother is completely overwhelming her imo.
> Plus, Tinsley was involved with an abusive man, that sugar billionaire.
> She seems fragile.
> 
> 
> They have absolutely no manner nor class. It is appealing at times. Really a pack of rabid hyenas.


I so agree about Tinsley and her Mom. Her Mom is her worst enemy. Instead of building her up she brings her down. Doesn’t she have any other children to torture?


----------



## caramelize126

luckylove said:


> I think Tinsley is very sheltered and was emotionally overwrought... I imagine she must not be too dim as she graduated from Columbia University. I was surprised to learn this and I suspect there is a lot more to her that hasn't been fully explored. I am looking forward to watching the layers unfold.



Totally agree with this. I think Tinsley might be the closest Bravo will get to the classy, old money type that they were originally trying to recruit for these housewives shows. Tins went to Lawrenceville, Columbia, and also has a masters degree ( i forget from which school). I was also really surprised to learn that she was nationally ranked in tennis at one point. I hope they keep her on next season.


----------



## chowlover2

caramelize126 said:


> Totally agree with this. I think Tinsley might be the closest Bravo will get to the classy, old money type that they were originally trying to recruit for these housewives shows. Tins went to Lawrenceville, Columbia, and also has a masters degree ( i forget from which school). I was also really surprised to learn that she was nationally ranked in tennis at one point. I hope they keep her on next season.


I do too. After all these years I still like Sonja, she is so easygoing most of the time. Never gets nasty on a Bethenny level.


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> And B always has to have a boyfriend.  She seems to never not be involved with someone - IMO that “sets women back.”



You are right about this


----------



## baghagg

bisbee said:


> I like Tinsley too...she isn’t nasty like the other women can be...ALL of them.  But...let’s face it...she is woefully dumb.  Calling 911 for a dog?  Give me a break.  Of course she loved her dog, but a woman with brains would not do that!





luckylove said:


> I think Tinsley is very sheltered and was emotionally overwrought... I imagine she must not be too dim as she graduated from Columbia University. I was surprised to learn this and I suspect there is a lot more to her that hasn't been fully explored. I am looking forward to watching the layers unfold.





bisbee said:


> She may have a degree but that doesn’t make her smart.  Don’t get me wrong...I do like her, but to call 911 for a dog?  No common sense...I don’t care how overwrought she was.



I don't believe she called 911 for her dog - I believe Tinsley makes up stories to sound dim to "stay in character" on this TV show.  I've watched Tinsley have very quick comebacks on occasion; it reveals glimpses of her true self and it leads me to believe she's a sharp sophisticate who's simply playing a role in this series.


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> And B always has to have a boyfriend.  She seems to never not be involved with someone - IMO that “sets women back.”



This applies to Luann and Romona as well.


----------



## RueMonge

Andy seems different to me. A little more compassionate and more inclined to try and resolve things. Or am I just so used to him he doesn't seem so inflammatory anymore?

Barbara tells the truth. I didn't realize she was the friend caught on mic at the party before Lu's wedding. I hope she comes back.


----------



## limom

RueMonge said:


> Andy seems different to me. A little more compassionate and more inclined to try and resolve things. Or am I just so used to him he doesn't seem so inflammatory anymore?
> 
> Barbara tells the truth. I didn't realize she was the friend caught on mic at the party before Lu's wedding. I hope she comes back.


It was hysterical that they had to fix the body bronzer during the reunion.
I like her too, she seems sincere and down to earth.
I also liked the way she addressed her sexuality, very mature and frank, imo.
What a contrast between her and Tinsley, this makes the show richer, imo.


----------



## TC1

Lu "I've been cast on Broadway in Chicago"
An online rep for Broadway World "Luann de Lesseps is not confirmed to join the cast of Chicago at this time"


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> Lu "I've been cast on Broadway in Chicago"
> An online rep for Broadway World "Luann de Lesseps is not confirmed to join the cast of Chicago at this time"


I was wondering about that. Like who on earth would cast Lu in a Broadway play?!?!


----------



## luckylove

buzzytoes said:


> I was wondering about that. Like who on earth would cast Lu in a Broadway play?!?!



Lu can not sing a single note; I can't imagine her performing in a musical on Broadway. I don't wish anything bad for her, but you couldn't pay me to see her "cabaret show." She doesn't realize how lucky she is that she has that forum to perform in when she really lacks the talent needed to carry a show.


----------



## limom

I envy Luann’s confidence. 
The role on b’way in Chicago was fulfilled by Wendy Williams a few years ago. So,  It has a history of stunt casting.
however I don’t know if Luann has enough fans to fill the seats.


----------



## Florasun

luckylove said:


> I think Tinsley is very sheltered and was emotionally overwrought... I imagine she must not be too dim as she graduated from Columbia University. I was surprised to learn this and I suspect there is a lot more to her that hasn't been fully explored. I am looking forward to watching the layers unfold.


I like Tins also. However I am not sure about the academic rigor of Columbia University. Kelly Bensimon went there also and she isn’t all that bright, either.


----------



## lulilu

Florasun said:


> I like Tins also. However I am not sure about the academic rigor of Columbia University. Kelly Bensimon went there also and she isn’t all that bright, either.



Columbia is one of the top colleges in the country.  Lawrenceville is one of the top boarding schools.  I have no doubt that Tinsley is smart.  Intelligence does not always equate with common sense.


----------



## luckylove

Florasun said:


> I like Tins also. However I am not sure about the academic rigor of Columbia University. Kelly Bensimon went there also and she isn’t all that bright, either.



There are a few schools referred to as "Columbia." If we are speaking of Columbia University in New York, as an Ivy League University, the rigor is definitely inherent in the curriculum. I can not speak to the other schools utilizing Columbia in their titles. Of course, if someone majored in Physical education, I can not speak to that either. But the modern day mandatory core curriculum is extremely demanding. Perhaps it is less demanding for recruited athletes?? I couldn't say for sure as I only know one student who was a recruited athlete and though her SAT scores were lower than one might expect, she was a very bright, competent student. Also, there is a school of professional studies at Columbia offering various classes and certificate programs with less rigor involved than their typical bachelor's, Masters, etc... I am curious, what did Kelly study?


----------



## limom

luckylove said:


> There are a few schools referred to as "Columbia." If we are speaking of Columbia University in New York, as an Ivy League University, the rigor is definitely inherent in the curriculum. I can not speak to the other schools utilizing Columbia in their titles. Of course, if someone majored in Physical education, I can not speak to that either. But the modern day mandatory core curriculum is extremely demanding. Perhaps it is less demanding for recruited athletes?? I couldn't say for sure as I only know one student who was a recruited athlete and though her SAT scores were lower than one might expect, she was a very bright, competent student. Also, there is a school of professional studies at Columbia offering various classes and certificate programs with less rigor involved than their typical bachelor's, Masters, etc... I am curious, what did Kelly study?


This got to stop. Both of those women graduated from one of the top school in the USA. They might look dumb but there is no doubt that Columbia University has a very challenging curriculum regardless of the major.
In addition, Tins was a ranked athlete. Tennis is a game of strategy. If she was good enough to play at the NCAA level she had some game.
She has a Bachelor of Arts. Kelly had one from the extended school. I still would take either one. Lol.
I think that Tinsley  just has a different type of personality.
In addition, someone alluded to her playing the role of the dumb blonde, I think that the poster might be on to something.


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> This got to stop. Both of those women graduated from one of the top school in the USA. They might look dumb but there is no doubt that Columbia University has a very challenging curriculum regardless of the major.
> In addition, Tins was a ranked athlete. Tennis is a game of strategy. If she was good enough to play at the NCAA level she had some game.
> She has a Bachelor of Arts. Kelly had one from the extended school. I still would take either one. Lol.
> I think that Tinsley  just has a different type of personality.
> In addition, someone alluded to her playing the role of the dumb blonde, I think that the poster might be on to something.



???....         I think  perhaps you misunderstand me; if read back a bit, I was originally responding to a member who implied that Columbia University was not a challenging school to which I  wholeheartedly disagree based on personal experience. It was further postulated by another poster that it was not THE Columbia University Tinsley attended. It was suggested by another member that she Tinsley was not bright, but as I said before, I think she is simply sheltered and was overwrought. You and I are in agreement with our opinions if you read through my posts.....


----------



## haute okole

Wow!  Bethenny quit.  She teamed up with Mark Burnett of Survivor fame to produce her own reality shows.  I wonder if Andy feels like he’s been stabbed in the back.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm sure Andy feels that way, but I am not that surprised. I don't think the comeback did as much for her as she thought it would. Her constant homeless whining lost her a lot of fans, loss of Carole R as her mouthpiece hurt, and she really wasn't doing much this season except whining about Dennis. Bring in Mrs. Mooch!


----------



## Gal4Dior

She had some awesome one liners, I will miss those. But little miss judgmental and I’m a victim, can take herself elsewhere, thanks. I still think she’s a mean girl and difficult to be around.

Maybe she finally found a guy and wanted to latch on so badly that leaving the show was an option due to his need for privacy. because she at least took care of the wealth on her end - she thinks she can finally find happiness now.


----------



## swags

I liked her, especially in the earlier years but I the show as whole is only about bashing other housewives. I think any truly enjoyable seasons are behind us.


----------



## chowlover2

She was my fav, I even watched her getting married and ever after. Then midway through ever after it all changed. I was over her when she came back to RHoNY. I think part of it  is she is never happy with anything. And the years of her and Jason bashing one another has done her no good.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I had written off RHONY but I actually will give next season a shot.  Will be interesting to see the dynamics with her gone.  I wonder if she will be trying to do her own reality tv show or will be behind the scenes as producer.
And here's a link to an article about her leaving (doesn't say that much more, but I thought I would post the link) - 
https://www.realitytea.com/2019/08/...s-following-real-housewives-of-new-york-exit/


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Columbia is one of the top colleges in the country.  Lawrenceville is one of the top boarding schools.  I have no doubt that Tinsley is smart.  Intelligence does not always equate with common sense.


ITA.  Some of the most intelligent people I know grossly lack in common sense.  Honestly, of the two, I'd prefer to have common sense (although having both would be awesome!).


----------



## pjhm

I won’t miss her at all, glad she’s gone. She reminded me of a mean old school marm, always shouting and chastising someone. As for Andy Cohen, they are two of a kind, he prefers to do the stabbing and she beat him to the punch.


----------



## CeeJay

pjhm said:


> I won’t miss her at all, glad she’s gone. She reminded me of a mean old school marm, always shouting and chastising someone. As for Andy Cohen, they are two of a kind, he prefers to do the stabbing and she beat him to the punch.


Could not agree with you more; I quit watch RHoNY about 2 seasons ago because I just could not stand Bethany and her "_I'm so much better than the rest of you_" attitude.  You could see on the Reunion shows that Andy just pandered to her, and that was disgusting to me.  Buh-Bye Bethany ..


----------



## Gal4Dior

chowlover2 said:


> She was my fav, I even watched her getting married and ever after. Then midway through ever after it all changed. I was over her when she came back to RHoNY. I think part of it  is she is never happy with anything. And the years of her and Jason bashing one another has done her no good.


She is just a miserable human being and she spreads the misery by nature.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Too bad Bethany left the show. I preferred her to Ramona or Luann, because as far as OG housewives are concerned, neither of them can top Bethany’s style, parties, wit and storylines.


----------



## simone72

Is there any info on what kind of Bethany reality show we’re in for? Is it her being herself followed by cameras ? Will her daughter participate she sure loves the attention from reality to reality!


----------



## DC-Cutie

so Bethenny got married?


----------



## Swanky

She was an emotional mess this season, but she's funny lol  I'll miss her quick wit.


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky said:


> She was an emotional mess this season, but she's funny lol  I'll miss her quick wit.


It seems like she's been an emotional mess for a few seasons now.  I really liked her in the beginning.  Can't say I'll miss her at all.  Her quick wit is too acerbic to me now.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> so Bethenny got married?
> 
> View attachment 4523079


ET posted that she's still legally married to Jason.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm another who won't be sad to see her go.
She did have some good 'one liners' and wit, but the acid in many of her comments was too much.

I''m just not sure what kind of reality show she'd be good in - teaming up with Fred was a bomb, and her last return to the housewives didn't work.


----------



## kemilia

I'll miss her, she had the best zingers and she's the smartest one of the group but she needs a break. She'll probably be back some day.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://www.realitytea.com/2019/08/...-bethenny-frankel-on-real-housewives-of-york/


----------



## limom

Well, a nut job replacing another one.
This is going to be interesting, she will have very little in common with all the other housewives as she is in her late thirties.
Is Bravo making a conscious decision to hire a younger cast?
First on OC, they got Emily and Gina and now here another thirty something cast.
If this trend continues, I might have to cut out Bravo.
I get my juvenile thrill from VR, I like my housewives seasoned like myself!.


----------



## chowlover2

In all likelihood, Bethenny will return. She loves the publicity the show brings. Look at the stupid remark she made ass he is the only RHoNY that is married. She had no reason to tweet at all, it's all for attention. She will try some other things, fail and be back in 2-3 seasons.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

chowlover2 said:


> She will try some other things, fail and be back in 2-3 seasons.


 If the show is still on... if I remember correctly none of the housewives shows have high ratings these days. I wouldn’t be surprised if some of them were to be cancelled in a few years time.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> In all likelihood, Bethenny will return. She loves the publicity the show brings. Look at the stupid remark she made ass he is the only RHoNY that is married. She had no reason to tweet at all, it's all for attention. She will try some other things, fail and be back in 2-3 seasons.


Agree 100%. She can’t be out of the limelight and can’t get along with anyone.
I wonder if Andy was blindsided. She abruptly quit according to the rumors I read on line.
Did I also read that she was doing something with mark Burnett?
I can’t imagine those two getting along if this is true.


----------



## limom

limom said:


> Agree 100%. She can’t be out of the limelight and can’t get along with anyone.
> I wonder if Andy was blindsided. She abruptly quit according to the rumors I read on line.
> Did I also read that she was doing something with mark Burnett?
> I can’t imagine those two getting along if this is true.


----------



## TC1

Bethenny has been a guest shark on Mark Burnett's show Shark Tank a few times...so he was probably getting a feel for her before committing to a project.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Bethenny has been a guest shark on Mark Burnett's show Shark Tank a few times...so he was probably getting a feel for her before committing to a project.


Good point. I did not think much of her on that show but I am so biased against her.
In any case, I am happy that she left the RH as she became more and more insufferable plus everyone is scared of her, imo.
Bye Felicia!


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Good point. I did not think much of her on that show but I am so biased against her.
> In any case, I am happy that she left the RH as she became more and more insufferable plus everyone is scared of her, imo.
> Bye Felicia!


I don't think she ever invested in anything...pretty much just a seat filler


----------



## Florasun

Heather McDonalds take on Bethenny leaving RHoNY


----------



## sgj99

I’m not going to miss her at all.


----------



## bisbee

I will miss Bethany...she was the only one with a brain, despite her emotional shortcomings.  Actually, Tinsley has some smarts as well, even if she tends to hide behind her man-hungry little girl desperation.


----------



## legaldiva

I prob won't even watch without Bethenny.  Just like LVP, she was the draw to the show for me.


----------



## limom

legaldiva said:


> I prob won't even watch without Bethenny.  Just like LVP, she was the draw to the show for me.


Meh, she will be back unless the show gets cancelled.
In other news, I saw her on NBC and she is mounting an effort for the people of the Bahamas.


----------



## caramelize126

limom said:


> Meh, she will be back unless the show gets cancelled.
> In other news, I saw her on NBC and she is mounting an effort for the people of the Bahamas.



As annoying as Bethenny is and as self-righteous she gets about her relief missions, I think its great that shes actually going out there and helping people.

I feel like the show might get boring without her unless the new cast members end up being exciting. I dont see the current cast being entertaining enough to carry a season.


----------



## legaldiva

The problem with Bethenny adn LVP leaving is not that they were the biggest draws for drama sake, but they were also the Greek chorus & the show's conscience.  Without them, what's to watch except a group of desperate old women acting like idiots?  The commentary, honest & witty, was what really made the show for me


----------



## slang

Meh, couldn’t stand Bethenny or LVP so I’m glad they’d both gone. I’m sure both franchises will be fine, I actually liked the seasons of NY when B wasn’t on - I never got the hype about her or LVP??


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Disappointed with the new cast additions
https://www.realitytea.com/2019/08/...-made-racist-homophobic-comments-in-the-past/
https://www.realitytea.com/2019/10/11/elyse-slaine-joins-real-housewives-of-new-york-for-season-12/


----------



## SouthTampa

Just had to pass along this photo.   The caption was “mention it all”.


----------



## coutureinatl

Is this for real or for a story line? 
*Tinsley Mortimer Engaged to Boyfriend Scott Kluth After Former Exes Recently Started Dating Again*
https://people.com/tv/tinsley-mortimer-engaged-to-boyfriend-scott-kluth/


----------



## Prufrock613

coutureinatl said:


> Is this for real or for a story line?
> *Tinsley Mortimer Engaged to Boyfriend Scott Kluth After Former Exes Recently Started Dating Again*
> https://people.com/tv/tinsley-mortimer-engaged-to-boyfriend-scott-kluth/


Pls let this be real so we never have to hear about her dating life with Scott, again


----------



## Mrs.Z

coutureinatl said:


> Is this for real or for a story line?
> *Tinsley Mortimer Engaged to Boyfriend Scott Kluth After Former Exes Recently Started Dating Again*
> https://people.com/tv/tinsley-mortimer-engaged-to-boyfriend-scott-kluth/


It appears to be real, he proposed very publicly...on the street and threw her some sort of welcome to Chicago party too....at a club....there’s videos of all of this.  She must be THRILLED!


----------



## Megs

coutureinatl said:


> Is this for real or for a story line?
> *Tinsley Mortimer Engaged to Boyfriend Scott Kluth After Former Exes Recently Started Dating Again*
> https://people.com/tv/tinsley-mortimer-engaged-to-boyfriend-scott-kluth/



Of course what we see is only a sliver of their actual real lives or truth, but this relationship seems doomed.


----------



## TC1

She wants to be a kept woman so badly. Dale is gonna want her to start thawing those eggs ASAP


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> She wants to be a kept woman so badly. Dale is gonna want her to start thawing those eggs ASAP


Tins and Dale shrieking and crying over the “babies” might be one of the worst moments in RHONY history.


----------



## RueMonge

Prufrock613 said:


> Tins and Dale shrieking and crying over the “babies” might be one of the worst moments in RHONY history.



I actually thought it was sweet, bats**t but sweet.


----------



## Prufrock613

RueMonge said:


> I actually thought it was sweet, bats**t but sweet.


The reason I didn’t care for it was that they were saying “babies.”  They were eggs, not embryos. 
We have struggled with infertility and we have after14 yrs we quit.  Many eggs in the henhouse but no chicks


----------



## Megs

Prufrock613 said:


> The reason I didn’t care for it was that they were saying “babies.”  They were eggs, not embryos.
> We have struggled with infertility and we have after14 yrs we quit.  Many eggs in the henhouse but no chicks



Sending you love


----------



## coutureinatl

Well, Tinsley is leaving the show 
*Tinsley Mortimer's Now-Fiancé Scott Kluth Gave Her an 'Ultimatum' Before She Quit RHONY: Source
https://people.com/tv/rhony-tinsley-mortimer-scott-kluth-gave-ultimatum-before-she-quit/*


----------



## beekmanhill

Gee that doesn't make sense to me.  With only five weeks left she quits?   If true, I think he is too controlling.   Maybe its just publicity for the new season.


----------



## bisbee

I am not surprised that she quit...now that she is engaged, she doesn’t want to jeopardize the relationship.  I don’t have a problem with that...


----------



## Swanky

In a real life relationship that hopefully lasts forever, yea, filming with just weeks left would be irrelevant to me as well. I’d give that up personally.


----------



## beekmanhill

She did sign a contract until the end of the year and as such I think she is obligated to fulfill it.  If there were a year left or something I might understand, but five weeks?   She could have negotiated with Bravo.  Well maybe she did.  I don't believe much of the press stuff that is released.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> She did sign a contract until the end of the year and as such I think she is obligated to fulfill it.  If there were a year left or something I might understand, but five weeks?   She could have negotiated with Bravo.  Well maybe she did.  I don't believe much of the press stuff that is released.


I totally agree, finish your obligation. She probably just didn't want to get her ass handed to her at the reunion. She had talked about Scott so much before, then snuck around pretending they broke up and didn't want to be on camera...despite their first date (that we know of) being on camera


----------



## Mrs.Z

Agree that Tinsley must have worked it out with Bravo, otherwise they would be suing her.  Maybe she agreed to do a wedding special...ha!  She better change her name!


----------



## TC1

Mrs.Z said:


> Agree that Tinsley must have worked it out with Bravo, otherwise they would be suing her.  Maybe she agreed to do a wedding special...ha!  She better change her name!


You think she will? I don't. She'll stay a Mortimer. Tinsley Kluth doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TC1 said:


> You think she will? I don't. She'll stay a Mortimer. Tinsley Kluth doesn't have the same ring to it.


I can absolutely see her not changing it because she thinks she’s a “brand”.


----------



## slyyls

I think Scott would not be happy for her to keep her first husband's last name.  While it's currently her legal name, I think Scott holds the $ card and will call the shots.
Not many men (imo) would be happy for their wife to hold onto a name associated with another man; especially when there are no children involved.
Tinsley can rebrand herself.  She may have enough brand power to simply go by one name; Tinsley.


----------



## Prufrock613

I never watch things like this...but it was hilarious!  Never watched Watch What Crappens TRHO Kitchen Island.


----------



## lulilu

Prufrock613 said:


> I never watch things like this...but it was hilarious!  Never watched Watch What Crappens TRHO Kitchen Island.




Never heard of this before but it is so funny!  (and right on)


----------



## rockhollow

Prufrock613 said:


> I never watch things like this...but it was hilarious!  Never watched Watch What Crappens TRHO Kitchen Island.




I also have never seen this, but after watching one, I went and watched them all.
Lots of laughter, excellent spoof.
Thanks for the link, Prufock613


----------



## Prufrock613

https://www.google.com/amp/s/pagesi...ainstein-arrested-for-battery-in-florida/amp/


Former “Real Housewives of New York City” star Julianne “Jules” Wainstein was arrested Sunday for allegedly punching her estranged husband, Michael Wainstein, in the face, Page Six can exclusively reveal.

Boca Raton, Florida, police arrested Jules, 39, for battery and booked her in Palm Beach County’s main detention center around 3:50 p.m. Sunday, according to court documents obtained by Page Six.

A source tells Page Six that things got heated during the former couple’s usual custody exchange in a parking lot, with Jules allegedly licking Michael’s car window before heading around to the back of the vehicle and damaging it with a baseball bat.

Jules then allegedly punched Michael in the face, the source told us.

We’re told the Wainsteins’ two children were in the car at the time.

Jules appeared in court on Monday, as did Michael. Her arraignment is scheduled for March 16.

Jules’ attorney didn’t immediately return Page Six’s request for comment.

Michael’s attorney, Morghan Richardson, told Page Six that Michael is “exploring all of his legal options at this time.”

“This is a serious situation reflecting Ms. Wainstein’s increasingly reckless behavior that unfortunately took place in front of the kids,” Richardson said. “The children were released to Michael’s custody yesterday and he is most concerned about protecting them.”

Page Six also has confirmed that Michael obtained a protective order against Jules.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Prufrock613 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/pagesi...ainstein-arrested-for-battery-in-florida/amp/
> 
> 
> Former “Real Housewives of New York City” star Julianne “Jules” Wainstein was arrested Sunday for allegedly punching her estranged husband, Michael Wainstein, in the face, Page Six can exclusively reveal.
> 
> Boca Raton, Florida, police arrested Jules, 39, for battery and booked her in Palm Beach County’s main detention center around 3:50 p.m. Sunday, according to court documents obtained by Page Six.
> 
> A source tells Page Six that things got heated during the former couple’s usual custody exchange in a parking lot, with Jules allegedly licking Michael’s car window before heading around to the back of the vehicle and damaging it with a baseball bat.
> 
> Jules then allegedly punched Michael in the face, the source told us.
> 
> We’re told the Wainsteins’ two children were in the car at the time.
> 
> Jules appeared in court on Monday, as did Michael. Her arraignment is scheduled for March 16.
> 
> Jules’ attorney didn’t immediately return Page Six’s request for comment.
> 
> Michael’s attorney, Morghan Richardson, told Page Six that Michael is “exploring all of his legal options at this time.”
> 
> “This is a serious situation reflecting Ms. Wainstein’s increasingly reckless behavior that unfortunately took place in front of the kids,” Richardson said. “The children were released to Michael’s custody yesterday and he is most concerned about protecting them.”
> 
> Page Six also has confirmed that Michael obtained a protective order against Jules.



This is just sad.


----------



## buzzytoes

I had to look her up, had no idea who she was for the life of me. Licking any kind of car window is disgusting - who wants bug guts and dirt on their tongue??


----------



## Mrs.Z

What is it with Palm Beach and Housewives losing their s%$# ??


----------



## purseinsanity

I also read she's been declared indigent and has a public defender?!!?  Wow, how far they fall.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

https://nypost.com/2020/02/20/bethe...ons-house-weeks-after-selling-soho-apartment/
Wasn't this the house where she and Ramona got in an argument about over its location?


----------



## limom

And once again, Ramona was right. B lost money on the transaction.


----------



## TC1

Well I mean "Who buys a house on the highway"


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/02/20/bethe...ons-house-weeks-after-selling-soho-apartment/
> Wasn't this the house where she and Ramona got in an argument about over its location?


Yep!


----------



## swags

I saw Bethenny on a news program this morning. She is making sanitary kits for people in need, donating to keep kids earning who lost school lunch as well as donating to FEMA.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I saw Bethenny on a news program this morning. She is making sanitary kits for people in need, donating to keep kids earning who lost school lunch as well as donating to FEMA.


That's awesome of her, but the self promotion is what I can't stand.  It's honorable, but stop talking about it to get attention.  If you're donating, just do it!  I hated seeing her in PR handing out gift cards and telling every single person "It's a $100!".  Just shut up, give it to them, and don't have a camera crew recording every single act of charity that you do.


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> That's awesome of her, but the self promotion is what I can't stand.  It's honorable, but stop talking about it to get attention.  If you're donating, just do it!  I hated seeing her in PR handing out gift cards and telling every single person "It's a $100!".  Just shut up, give it to them, and don't have a camera crew recording every single act of charity that you do.


It got old on the show but outside of filming she does get a lot of donations from her friends and connections and for that I do admire her. I didn’t like how she would use her high opinion of herself to put down her cast mates various business ventures. Like she was the only successful one, That I won’t miss about her.


----------



## limom

Bish donate the cash.
It is just an opportunity for self promotion at this point.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Bish donate the cash.
> It is just an opportunity for self promotion at this point.


I don't want to knock her relief efforts but I do think she being is being disingenuous. I checked our BStrong Foundation website.  Normally when you think of a foundation, you think that the Founder has donated a portion of their personal wealth to the foundation they've founded to carry out the foundation's charitable goals.  But Bethany's foundation is not that. It simply seems to be funnel for collecting money from other people which then in turn donates the money to Global Empower Missions Inc which uses the funds towards relief efforts that she has endorsed.. Its not clear to me at all that she is giving any money personally, though I did hear in the news something about donating $1,000,000 to buy testing kits.  Don't know much about Global Empower Missions Inc,  

https://www.bethenny.com/bstrong-disaster-relief/
https://www.globalempowermentmission.org/financials


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> I don't want to knock her relief efforts but I do think she being is being disingenuous. I checked our BStrong Foundation website.  Normally when you think of a foundation, you think that the Founder has donated a portion of their personal wealth to the foundation they've founded to carry out the foundation's charitable goals.  But Bethany's foundation is not that. It simply seems to be funnel for collecting money from other people which then in turn donates the money to Global Empower Missions Inc which uses the funds towards relief efforts that she has endorsed.. Its not clear to me at all that she is giving any money personally, though I did hear in the news something about donating $1,000,000 to buy testing kits.  Don't know much about Global Empower Missions Inc,
> 
> https://www.bethenny.com/bstrong-disaster-relief/
> https://www.globalempowermentmission.org/financials


Please, she is full of crap. Why the heck is she making interns do busy work and pack goody bags for?
I would have refused an internship with Bstrong, I-would have rather interned with Sonja, at least she is kind and entertaining and we both adore poodles (and cocktail, and St Trop).


----------



## CanuckBagLover

So anyone watch the premiere of the new season?
I thought Lu looked great - she looks like she lost some weight and maybe some work done on her face.  
I thought Dorinda looked great too - love her new hair.
Not sure about the new girl.  Who boasts about an arrest record (ok = maybe an exception in this group) or about getting so drunk the night before you've lost your Chanel handbag, this with a 12 year old daughter.
Will be watching because of stay-at-home rules, nothing better to do.


----------



## luckylove

CanuckBagLover said:


> So anyone watch the premiere of the new season?
> I thought Lu looked great - she looks like she lost some weight and maybe some work done on her face.
> I thought Dorinda looked great too - love her new hair.
> Not sure about the new girl.  Who boasts about an arrest record (ok = maybe an exception in this group) or about getting so drunk the night before you've lost your Chanel handbag, this with a 12 year old daughter.
> Will be watching because of stay-at-home rules, nothing better to do.



Hi there! I watched it too, but a bit distractedly. The early scene with Ramona crying crocodile tears in public over wanting a man was just cringeworthy. No tears were coming out and wailing in public, desperate for male companionship runs counter to everything we have seen in her. She has branded herself as an independent woman who should never "need" a man to complete her... Now she is despondent in a public bar over wanting a man?? c'mon!


----------



## TC1

I watched too. So..how is a chick that created a tacky line line "married to the mob" on this show?..is her ex rich?
Sonja is not a "real housewife" she's more like a "Grey Gardens divorcee" 
Premiere was blah. Tinsley is boring. Ramona is desperate..seems like Dorinda will take the pot stirrer role this season.


----------



## bisbee

That scene with Ramona was SO uncomfortable to watch...she is such a bad actress and either totally unaware or oblivious to how ridiculous she looks.  

I really, really dislike Dorinda...what on earth is she ranting about regarding Tinsley?  Why does she think Tinsley has any obligation to reveal anything about her personal life?  Dorinda is really unlikeable...I would run in the opposite direction away from her.


----------



## bellecate

bisbee said:


> That scene with Ramona was SO uncomfortable to watch...she is such a bad actress and either totally unaware or oblivious to how ridiculous she looks.
> 
> I really, really dislike Dorinda...what on earth is she ranting about regarding Tinsley?  Why does she think Tinsley has any obligation to reveal anything about her personal life?  Dorinda is really unlikeable...I would run in the opposite direction away from her.



I think Tinsley was correct. There is something going on in Dorinda's personal life that has her spiraling worse than she has before. I've liked her previous seasons but this season .


----------



## swags

Terrible first episode. I miss Bethenny! She was funny and let’s face it a bit quicker with the wit than the other ladies.  Dorinda was mad for no reason. Ramona fake crying for no reason. Tinsley is annoying with her baby voice. Still like Luann,
Where’s the “thug in a cocktail gown” type of entertainment.
I’d even take a satchel of gold at this point.


----------



## Prufrock613

bisbee said:


> That scene with Ramona was SO uncomfortable to watch...she is such a bad actress and either totally unaware or oblivious to how ridiculous she looks.
> 
> *I really, really dislike Dorinda...what on earth is she ranting about regarding Tinsley?  Why does she think Tinsley has any obligation to reveal anything about her personal life?  Dorinda is really unlikeable...I would run in the opposite direction away from her*.


I’m glad you mentioned this.  I liked Dorinda for some time, but she has shown her true colors, now.  I don’t care if she throws the best parties in NYC!  If you can’t speak without subtitles- you should take some time and look at yourself.

Has anyone ever noticed that when Dorinda is waaayyy out there, that she always sounds congested?  I’ve noticed this since her start


----------



## chowlover2

Prufrock613 said:


> I’m glad you mentioned this.  I liked Dorinda for some time, but she has shown her true colors, now.  I don’t care if she throws the best parties in NYC!  If you can’t speak without subtitles- you should take some time and look at yourself.
> 
> Has anyone ever noticed that when Dorinda is waaayyy out there, that she always sounds congested?  I’ve noticed this since her start


You're right about the congestion, I think it is fall allergies. I noticed the same thing on one of our news anchors.

Only thing I really liked was Dorinda's sequin blue & white blazer. Just gorgeous!


----------



## robbins65

Prufrock613 said:


> I don’t care if she throws the best parties in NYC!  If you can’t speak without subtitles- you should take some time and look at yourself.



That is hilarious and spot on!  I do put on closed captioning!!!!


----------



## lulilu

I watched.  Not very interesting at all.  Ramona acting the fool at a bar with her plastic friends, Sonja's dog humping Ramona's, Dorinda acting the braggart and bully, Lu and Sonja faking Lu's release from probation, Lu's eternal self-satisfaction, blah blah blah


----------



## Swanky

I'm private, so Dorinda's entitlement into Tinsley's private life has had me so frustrated lol
SCOTT dose not want his business on RHONY and Tins has zero obligation to tell Dorinda anything she doesn't wanna tell her!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

This show is so tired.  It should really end after this year. I vowed not to much this season but watched out of boredom because of self-isolation.


----------



## kemilia

The Countess looked fabulous, whoever did her "work" did good. 

I don't like Dorinda's hair, I liked her platinum color from before, and the black roots in back--seems like the camera made a big effort to capture those, though her Dorinda Dior book bag was ok.

LuAnn's room was, of course, deliberate. It did look dungeon-like to me. I guess I always feel that these woman, who have gobs more $$$ than I do, would have homes/rooms way better than me (Dorinda's fish room?), though Ramona's kitchen was nice. The other bedrooms were ok but seemed very Pottery Barn-ish. What's the story on the flooding at Dorinda's? I missed that or don't remember.

Ramona herself was still Ramona. Her boobs still haven't settled in, kinda just plopped on her torso still. Her crying was embarrassing. My BF, who generally cannot stand her (even though I point out that's basically just her role--being Ramona) lost it with the crying, I said OK, we're not watching together anymore and he was quick to say no, it is entertainment and it is what it is, especially now. (now I think he secretly loves Ramona)

New woman is ok so far. Tinsley is still Tinsley. Same with Sonja, hope she gets revved up later in the season.

Miss Bethenny. She brings so much, good & bad, to this show.


----------



## TC1

So we're going to have to listen to Tinsley defend that she's not with Scott for the first half of the season..then she leaves mid-season to be with Scott? 
Oh, poor Dorinda..so much on her plate with renovations at her MANOR. Haha first world problems.


----------



## lulilu

I read somewhere that during the winter a pipe froze and broke at Dorinda's.  She supposedly had 5 feet of water in her basement and all the first floor furniture got moldy/mildew and had to be replaced.  They were saying that this is a typical "disaster" in second homes located in cold areas.  She clearly had not been there in some time for that amount of damage to occur.  I would have thought she had someone to look in on a regular basis if she wasn't there.

We had a second home in a cold area for years.  We had to be careful with the water pipes.  And we had a caretaker visit it regularly.


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that during the winter a pipe froze and broke at Dorinda's.  She supposedly had 5 feet of water in her basement and all the first floor furniture got moldy/mildew and had to be replaced.  They were saying that this is a typical "disaster" in second homes located in cold areas.  She clearly had not been there in some time for that amount of damage to occur.  I would have thought she had someone to look in on a regular basis if she wasn't there.
> 
> We had a second home in a cold area for years.  We had to be careful with the water pipes.  And we had a caretaker visit it regularly.


We winterize the pipes and close the water. Everyone does the same.
It is really odd. She seems to go there frequently all year around plus she has family nearby.
There is more to her life than what she shares, imho.
At least, she gets to remodel and shops for her home.


----------



## chowlover2

The whole thing is very strange. At our beach house we always drain the water pipes every winter. Her house seems like a full time home though. Like she should live in the Berkshires and visit NYC as a hideaway. Things don't add up with Dorinda. I think Richard left her very well off. I know the dining room chairs in the Berkshires are upholstered in Fortuny. Nothing cheap in that house.


----------



## sgj99

Each season I am more and more embarrassed for Sonja’s daughter.


----------



## simone72

Did I miss it last night ? Anything exciting ??


----------



## baghagg

Sonja and Ramona were in my dream last night - I think I'm losing my mind!!!!!!!!!!
#crazytown


----------



## sgj99

I’ve got to say that the girls should not have left Ramona’s backyard trashed and the kitchen beyond a mess but she set herself up for it by being (to quote LuAnn) the worst hostess ever by leaving her house guests for the evening.


----------



## baghagg

That whole episode was noticeably staged, including Sonja and Leah's inebriation. Tinsley too..


----------



## simone72

Awful episode clearly it’s all about getting drunk and trashing someone’s house we have seen this over and over again. I am shocked that Tinsley went topless and was so drunk I bet she regretted this !


----------



## Jayne1

Sonja always eats when there's food.  It's like she doesn't want to cook at home, or can't, and knows there will be fabulous food served at these HW staged events.  She's always chowing down and enjoying the food.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> Sonja always eats when there's food.  It's like she doesn't want to cook at home, or can't, and knows there will be fabulous food served at these HW staged events.  She's always chowing down and enjoying the food.


I'm not so sure I would be cooking frequently if it was just for myself to be honest..


----------



## Jayne1

baghagg said:


> I'm not so sure I would be cooking frequently if it was just for myself to be honest..


Oh, I agree. 

I just noticed that it's almost like she's saving her appetite for the good food they get at these restaurants or in someone's house during a catered meal.

The food always looks so delicious, I don't blame her.  It drives me crazy that the Beverly Hills housewives won't touch their fabulous food.


----------



## Coco.lover

Omg Sonja is a so embarrassing and vulgar. Luann looks great though. The dog groomer massage was a bit much.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I have stopped watching this show bc every episode is like watching a bunch of alcoholics scream at eachother. I could barely make it thru an episode but since the lockdown I said what the heck. First thing I see is them skinny dipping and going nuts. I feel like this show takes things to another level and somehow the level of crazy is exactly what I need right now. [emoji13]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I guess I"m in the minority but I thought the last episode was classic, epic RHONY 
- Luann and Ramona hitting on the tennis instructor
- Luann getting massage from the dog groomer
- Ramona leaving her own party to attend another 
- Dorinda helping Leah cover her boobs and notices wings on Leah's vagina
- Leah had the best line - My vagina flies!
- Second best line for Leah - shouting at Tinsely and Sonja its not 1986 drop your husband's last name!
- Ramona acting like "Mum" scolding her children afterwards
- Leah and Tinsley hiding in bed to escape Ramona's wrath

No one got nasty drunk.  Maybe I've been in self-isolation too long but I enjoyed it!


----------



## luckylove

CanuckBagLover said:


> I guess I"m in the minority but I thought the last episode was classic, epic RHONY
> - Luann and Ramona hitting on the tennis instructor
> - Luann getting massage from the dog groomer
> - Ramona leaving her own party to attend another
> - Dorinda helping Leah cover her boobs and notices wings on Leah's vagina
> - Leah had the best line - My vagina flies!
> - Second best line for Leah - shouting at Tinsely and Sonja its not 1986 drop your husband's last name!
> - Ramona acting like "Mum" scolding her children afterwards
> - Leah and Tinsley hiding in bed to escape Ramona's wrath
> 
> No one got nasty drunk.  Maybe I've been in self-isolation too long but I enjoyed it!



I enjoyed it too! It was good escapist tv. Though I found the dog grooming scene with the countess and friend a little creepy.


----------



## baghagg

... and Ramona's tennis game!  . Was she playing that poorly for laughs?


----------



## luckylove

baghagg said:


> ... and Ramona's tennis game!  . Was she playing that poorly for laughs?



I wondered this too... or maybe she is just really out of practice??


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> I guess I"m in the minority but I thought the last episode was classic, epic RHONY
> - Luann and Ramona hitting on the tennis instructor
> - Luann getting massage from the dog groomer
> - Ramona leaving her own party to attend another
> - Dorinda helping Leah cover her boobs and notices wings on Leah's vagina
> - Leah had the best line - My vagina flies!
> - Second best line for Leah - shouting at Tinsely and Sonja its not 1986 drop your husband's last name!
> - Ramona acting like "Mum" scolding her children afterwards
> - Leah and Tinsley hiding in bed to escape Ramona's wrath
> 
> No one got nasty drunk.  Maybe I've been in self-isolation too long but I enjoyed it!


Does Leah have wing tattoos on her vulva?  I didn't understand that whole bit....


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> Does Leah have wing tattoos on her vulva?  I didn't understand that whole bit....


Right over her pubic area, they flashed back to the scene where you could see the wings through her underwear when she got out of the pool


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> Does Leah have wing tattoos on her vulva?  I didn't understand that whole bit....


Funny how Dorinda called it her vagina. 

Yes, I actually rewound to see when her clothes were wet... and I wondered why she would do that.


----------



## swags

I finally watched last week’s episode. Leah as good as naked chucking the tiki torches must make her loved ones very proud.
I do think Sonja is still in the past with her ex husband but I don’t see why she should drop his name unless she gets remarried. Her daughter has the same name and Sonja clearly loves having the name.  

This season seems like the drunks trying to out shout each other,


----------



## Swanky

I don’t see why Sonja should change her last name more than any other divorcée...
But she does need to let go of the past and clinging to his notoriety if it imo. 
She’s such an obnoxious drunk lol


----------



## lulilu

I must be becoming a crank, but I did not enjoy these women's drunken antics at all.  It reeked of desperation to create drama and continue their place on the show.  So OTT.  Not funny.  IDK...

And I agree that Sonja needn't change her last name.  It's her daughter's last name -- why not keep it?


----------



## purseinsanity

To quote the Countess, "Money Can't Buy You Class".


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> I must be becoming a crank, but I did not enjoy these women's drunken antics at all.  It reeked of desperation to create drama and continue their place on the show.  So OTT.  Not funny.  IDK...
> 
> And I agree that Sonja needn't change her last name.  It's her daughter's last name -- why not keep it?


I agree -- didn't like the naked drunk ridiculousness at all.

Also - agree about Sonya. She's been a Morgan for so long, it would be silly to change it now.


----------



## lulilu

The whole naked swimming is becoming a thing -- Tamra on the OC and others also were doing it.  Who needs to see middle aged women naked?


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> The whole naked swimming is becoming a thing -- Tamra on the OC and others also were doing it.  Who needs to see middle aged women naked?


They are so pleased with themselves naked and don’t t want the surgery to go to waste! I find it embarrassing.


----------



## bisbee

Jayne1 said:


> Funny how Dorinda called it her vagina.



I see that all the time...the vulva is referred to as the vagina, even though one would have to pose spread-eagle to expose the vagina.  Of course, I wouldn’t put it past these ladies when they get drunk.


----------



## sgj99

Keeping the last name is fine but she needs to stop acting like she’s a part of _The_ Morgan family.  He ditched her and remarried, she’s been divorced longer than she was married.  The family has probably distanced themselves from her and she comes across as desperate.


----------



## lulilu

swags said:


> They are so pleased with themselves naked and don’t t want the surgery to go to waste! I find it embarrassing.



I am embarrassed for them and for me.


----------



## sgj99

Sonja has always been and is still delusional


----------



## purseinsanity

bisbee said:


> I see that all the time...the vulva is referred to as the vagina, even though one would have to pose spread-eagle to expose the vagina.  Of course, I wouldn’t put it past these ladies when they get drunk.


Even then you'd need a speculum to see it well


----------



## baghagg

Article of interest..

https://www.womenshealthmag.com/lif...um=cpm&utm_campaign=arb_fb_whm_m_am_g31899425


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I feel embarrassed for Sonja.  I’d be stressed too if production for the show was that bad. I wonder if her nasty attitude caused people to walk out on her at the last min. Between the lack of music and lighting, the show was a disaster, which is too bad because I liked some of the pieces particularly the checkered tweed blazer. Do people here hate Tinsley? I missed a few seasons, but I seems like the only normal one.


----------



## Swanky

I like Tinsley for the most part!


----------



## TC1

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I feel embarrassed for Sonja.  I’d be stressed too if production for the show was that bad. I wonder if her nasty attitude caused people to walk out on her at the last min. Between the lack of music and lighting, the show was a disaster, which is too bad because I liked some of the pieces particularly the checkered tweed blazer. Do people here hate Tinsley? I missed a few seasons, but I seems like the only normal one.


The production was terrible because she's always trying to get things for free based on her name. Well, that ship has long sailed...So that's what a production looks like when it's run by unpaid interns and vendors who donate time and products.
You get what you pay for. Clearly she paid for nothing.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Why does Tinsley sound like she’s either had a couple of drinks or popped a pill or something to calm her nerves.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LuAnn looks really good. Her skin looks great. No drinking really does agree with her.


----------



## baghagg

Swanky said:


> I like Tinsley for the most part!


+1


----------



## Jayne1

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I feel embarrassed for Sonja.  I’d be stressed too if production for the show was that bad. I wonder if her nasty attitude caused people to walk out on her at the last min. Between the lack of music and lighting, the show was a disaster, which is too bad because I liked some of the pieces particularly the checkered tweed blazer. Do people here hate Tinsley? I missed a few seasons, but I seems like the only normal one.


Tinsley is a mommy's girl, and she should be past that, IMO.  Also, considering she's 44, she acts, in terms of the responsibilities of a grownup, like she is 19. 

She seemed happiest and in her element when walking the catwalk.  Hair and makeup professionally done and all eyes on her.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Jayne1 said:


> Tinsley is a mommy's girl, and she should be past that, IMO.  Also, considering she's 44, she acts, in terms of the responsibilities of a grownup, like she is 19.
> 
> She seemed happiest and in her element when walking the catwalk.  Hair and makeup professionally done and all eyes on her.



Even though Tinsley’s situation isn’t normal for someone her age, she is the only one approaching normal in terms of her behavior. However, don’t get me wrong, the rest of the cast mates are far more entertaining.


----------



## Jayne1

Oh, bu


theamericanchinadoll said:


> Even though Tinsley’s situation isn’t normal for someone her age, she is the only one approaching normal in terms of her behavior. However, don’t get me wrong, the rest of the cast mates are far more entertaining.


Normal behaviour, but not when she drinks.  lol

She's not normal, or average, I should say when it comes to being a 44 year old woman with no real job, a dependance on mommy (and mommy's allowance, or was that Scotts's?) and not even a home, if only a rented apartment. 

Her one goal seems to be getting her It Girl status back, but was she ever that much of a celebrity? In her mind, I guess.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is Tinsley still worth that kind of money to live the of lifestyle she lives? NYC is damn $$$$$. Did her x husband remarry?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, bu
> 
> Normal behaviour, but not when she drinks.  lol
> 
> She's not normal, or average, I should say when it comes to being a 44 year old woman with no real job, a dependance on mommy (and mommy's allowance, or was that Scotts's?) and not even a home, if only a rented apartment.
> 
> Her one goal seems to be getting her It Girl status back, but was she ever that much of a celebrity? In her mind, I guess.



It isn’t uncommon for people to rent in Manhattan (44 yr or any age).  I’m not entirely sure any of these ladies have “real jobs”.  Some are definitely more productive in leveraging their reality tv roles than others: LVP, Bethanny.

I wonder if her family pays her off investments from a trust but I’m sure she makes enough on the show to cover rent. If so, I don’t particularly have a problem with that.  If she is dependent on her bf, then that kinda sucks but so many women are in that position.


----------



## Jayne1

theamericanchinadoll said:


> It isn’t uncommon for people to rent in Manhattan (44 yr or any age).  I’m not entirely sure any of these ladies have “real jobs”.  Some are definitely more productive in leveraging their reality tv roles than others: LVP, Bethanny.
> 
> I wonder if her family pays her off investments from a trust but I’m sure she makes enough on the show to cover rent. If so, I don’t particularly have a problem with that.  If she is dependent on her bf, then that kinda sucks but so many women are in that position.


Yes, I know many rent in NYC, but what I meant was... she doesn't even do that. She doesn't seem to have a home (apartment) she still lives in a hotel, doesn't she?


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, I know many rent in NYC, but what I meant was... she doesn't even do that. She doesn't seem to have a home (apartment) she still lives in a hotel, doesn't she?



Yeah hotel is a bit much.  I wonder if it has to do with how you can expense a hotel but not deduct maintenance fees anymore in the city of NYC.  Although the maintenance fees for some co-ops on the UES and newer downtown developments are ridiculous, I’ve seen some as high as $10k in common fees on top of your mortgage.  At that point, you might as well live in a hotel.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

meluvs2shop said:


> Is Tinsley still worth that kind of money to live the of lifestyle she lives? NYC is damn $$$$$. Did her x husband remarry?


 I thought she had some family money, and she probably got some money from her divorce. Sure she gets paid from the show, but not enough I don't think to cover living in a Manhattan hotel. Her ex did remarry - I thought it was to a well known shoe designer but I forget the name.  I think she's divorced longer than they've been married and it does bother me that she has kept her husband's name. I feel she only did that for the "social status", especially since they don't have children.  I feel her trying to hold on to the Mortimer name is a little like Sonja trying to hold to the Morgan name (though at least Sonja has a child so I can understand that, but not her living in the past. Why do I get the feeling that "real" society are laughing behind their backs at both of their pretensions.  I think Leah's comments about dropping their husbands last names was really about letting go of the past.

I think Tinsley is harmless enough.  But she does seem to be never wanting to grow up.  I hope it works out for her and Scott.

A lot of the women on this show seem to to  want  to live in the past - Tinsley wants to be the party girl socialite; Sonja wants to be Mrs. Morgan; Luann wants to the Countess (still acts like one in any event, which I actually find amusing most of the time); Dorinda still wants to be married to her late husband or someone of equivalent status. I thinks that one of the reasons she won't commit to John.

Have to give it to Ramona, she's the only that's not living in the past. She's moved on from her divorce and good for her!  Who would have thought I would be praising wacky Ramona.


----------



## TC1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought she had some family money, and she probably got some money from her divorce. Sure she gets paid from the show, but not enough I don't think to cover living in a Manhattan hotel. Her ex did remarry - I thought it was to a well known shoe designer but I forget the name.  I think she's divorced longer than they've been married and it does bother me that she has kept her husband's name. I feel she only did that for the "social status", especially since they don't have children.  I feel her trying to hold on to the Mortimer name is a little like Sonja trying to hold to the Morgan name (though at least Sonja has a child so I can understand that, but not her living in the past. Why do I get the feeling that "real" society are laughing behind their backs at both of their pretensions.  I think Leah's comments about dropping their husbands last names was really about letting go of the past.
> 
> I think Tinsley is harmless enough.  But she does seem to be never wanting to grow up.  I hope it works out for her and Scott.
> 
> A lot of the women on this show seem to to  want  to live in the past - Tinsley wants to be the party girl socialite; Sonja wants to be Mrs. Morgan; Luann wants to the Countess (still acts like one in any event, which I actually find amusing most of the time); Dorinda still wants to be married to her late husband or someone of equivalent status. I thinks that one of the reasons she won't commit to John.
> 
> Have to give it to Ramona, she's the only that's not living in the past. She's moved on from her divorce and good for her!  Who would have thought I would be praising wacky Ramona.


Well, Ramona has been in self isolation with Mario for the last 2 months


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> Well, Ramona has been in self isolation with Mario for the last 2 months



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> Well, Ramona has been in self isolation with Mario for the last 2 months


I can actually see them getting back together. I don’t know why, but I can...


----------



## luckylove

meluvs2shop said:


> I can actually see them getting back together. I don’t know why, but I can...



Yes, they seemed to still have chemistry together...


----------



## Mrs.Z

If Ramona actually goes on all the dates she says she does, she’s been on 3,472 dates in the past few years.  Is this possible?


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> If Ramona actually goes on all the dates she says she does, she’s been on 3,472 dates in the past few years.  Is this possible?


Not remotely lol


----------



## sgj99

I don’t buy that she has that many dates ... seems like she would have found someone to have a relationship with if she met that many men.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Does Ramona and Mario have an open relationship?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> Well, Ramona has been in self isolation with Mario for the last 2 months


that's too funny!


----------



## TC1

I think Ramona would take Mario back in a heartbeat if it weren't for how public everything was. His affair with that young chick and the divorce was very public. I think Ramona doesn't want to look like a doormat, so she stood her ground. They are in quarantine with Avery..so this may be the "excuse" Ramona needed, cause we all know she needs one.


----------



## Swanky

I think Tinsley likes living in hotels due to no maintenance/responsibility. Like how some people choose highrise living over homes with yards.  I’m fairly certain she lives with fiancée in Chicago now.

She’s immature but harmless enough imo. Seems to have a sweet, good heart but is clearly stunted mature wise.

Mario and Ramona aren’t married so no need for an “open relationship” agreement!


----------



## pjhm

Tinsley, LuAnn, Dorinda and Sonya have an air of entitlement due to the men they were once married to, and are constantly trying to prove they are relevant. Their divorces really shattered their lives and standard of living, and each seems immature to me.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought she had some family money, and she probably got some money from her divorce. Sure she gets paid from the show, but not enough I don't think to cover living in a Manhattan hotel. Her ex did remarry - I thought it was to a well known shoe designer but I forget the name.  I think she's divorced longer than they've been married and it does bother me that she has kept her husband's name. I feel she only did that for the "social status", especially since they don't have children.  I feel her trying to hold on to the Mortimer name is a little like Sonja trying to hold to the Morgan name (though at least Sonja has a child so I can understand that, but not her



He married Tabitha Simmons.  
https://www.townandcountrymag.com/t...9912/topper-mortimer-tabitha-simmons-wedding/


----------



## anabanana745

beekmanhill said:


> He married Tabitha Simmons.
> https://www.townandcountrymag.com/t...9912/topper-mortimer-tabitha-simmons-wedding/



That dress she wore is awful. She looks like a bit of a downgrade from Tinsley.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

anabanana745 said:


> That dress she wore is awful. She looks like a bit of a downgrade from Tinsley.


I agree the dress is awful. But she is successful in her own right as a shoe designer. I wouldn't call her a downgrade.


----------



## swags

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree the dress is awful. But she is successful in her own right as a shoe designer. I wouldn't call her a downgrade.


Agree!


----------



## caramelize126

anabanana745 said:


> That dress she wore is awful. She looks like a bit of a downgrade from Tinsley.



I remember reading that Topper was still trying to get Tinsley back even after she left him for that german prince.  It took him a long time to get over their relationship.  Tinsley appeared to move on very quickly. I wonder if she regrets leaving Topper now. She really had it all.


----------



## baghagg

caramelize126 said:


> I remember reading that Topper was still trying to get Tinsley back even after she left him for that german prince.  It took him a long time to get over their relationship.  Tinsley appeared to move on very quickly. I wonder if she regrets leaving Topper now. She really had it all.


Agreed..  I also wonder if she regrets not having children with him.


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> Agreed..  I also wonder if she regrets not having children with him.


Tinsley and her mom bawling their eyes out over her harvested eggs make me think....yes...


----------



## simone72

Was Sonja really carrying a pink kelly bag at the lunch at Nellos? How can she afford that I mean she takes the jitney to the Hamptons right ??
I did however like the lunch as they were all nicely dressed and very upper east side which is what I look for in these shows.


----------



## baghagg

simone72 said:


> Was Sonja really carrying a pink kelly bag at the lunch at Nellos? How can she afford that I mean she takes the jitney to the Hamptons right ??
> I did however like the lunch as they were all nicely dressed and very upper east side which is what I look for in these shows.


When I recently watched the first season which Sonja was cast on the RHONY, I noticed that she had a Birkin bag, possibly circa 2008.  That puts her ahead of any other housewife, as well as the Kardashians.


----------



## Mrs.Z

simone72 said:


> Was Sonja really carrying a pink kelly bag at the lunch at Nellos? How can she afford that I mean she takes the jitney to the Hamptons right ??
> I did however like the lunch as they were all nicely dressed and very upper east side which is what I look for in these shows.


Yes! Sonja strolled in with that pink Kelly bag hanging open ....so chic! I think a lot of her luxury items might be from her previous life as Mrs. Morgan.  Dorinda has been wearing lots of Chanel but she kinda looks messy, her hair looks messy too.


----------



## pjhm

Dorinda seems mean to me, even when she’s sober. I’ve watched her for several seasons. She’s the least attractive woman on the show so one would think she’d work on her personality. I don’t know what she has to recommend her.....


----------



## chowlover2

pjhm said:


> Dorinda seems mean to me, even when she’s sober. I’ve watched her for several seasons. She’s the least attractive woman on the show so one would think she’d work on her personality. I don’t know what she has to recommend her.....


Richard's money!


----------



## Rouge H

baghagg said:


> When I recently watched the first season which Sonja was cast on the RHONY, I noticed that she had a Birkin bag, possibly circa 2008.  That puts her ahead of any other housewife, as well as the Kardashians.



I was horrified when they showed her touching up the corners with a sharpie.


----------



## simone72

Mrs.Z said:


> Yes! Sonja strolled in with that pink Kelly bag hanging open ....so chic! I think a lot of her luxury items might be from her previous life as Mrs. Morgan.  Dorinda has been wearing lots of Chanel but she kinda looks messy, her hair looks messy too.


Yes I agree most items from her past life but this bag looked very new compared to the other beaten up Hermès bags she carries along and flashes around and I was surprised isn’t that a color that is more recent in the past couple of years ?


----------



## simone72

chowlover2 said:


> Richard's money!


He must have left her quite a lot to afford her lifestyle in the city and that house in the Berkshires. She always wears new collection Chanel and lots of recent Chanel Dior bags. Her attitude tho is so bitter and loud she must be really unhappy


----------



## Mrs.Z

pjhm said:


> Dorinda seems mean to me, even when she’s sober. I’ve watched her for several seasons. She’s the least attractive woman on the show so one would think she’d work on her personality. I don’t know what she has to recommend her.....


I agree Dorinda is mean. I think Tinsley is harmless and Dorinda’s pretty cruel and insulting to her.  She’s also a horrible  bully when she gets drunk.  I actually didn’t start watching this Season for quite a while bc I was so turned off by her.


----------



## purseinsanity

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree the dress is awful. But she is successful in her own right as a shoe designer. I wouldn't call her a downgrade.


True.  The dress looks like something Carol Burnett would've worn in a skit about the South


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

simone72 said:


> He must have left her quite a lot to afford her lifestyle in the city and that house in the Berkshires. She always wears new collection Chanel and lots of recent Chanel Dior bags. Her attitude tho is so bitter and loud she must be really unhappy



I think her husband was an economics professor advising the likes of George Sorros, which tells me his money doesn’t just come from being a professor. If he had money with Quantum back in the hay day, I can see why Dorinda does ok.


----------



## luckylove

Dorinda seems especially mean and antagonist this season. I am not sure why she has such a mad on for Tinsley. Her never ending aggressive stance toward her is very strange to me. We used to see Dorinda sloppy and mean when drunk, but this is more purposeful, targeted and sober!


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> Tinsley and her mom bawling their eyes out over her harvested eggs make me think....yes...


THAT scene was just... OMG no words.. I've rewatched that scene a few times and each time was epic as the last


----------



## tweegy

simone72 said:


> Was Sonja really carrying a pink kelly bag at the lunch at Nellos? How can she afford that I mean she takes the jitney to the Hamptons right ??
> I did however like the lunch as they were all nicely dressed and very upper east side which is what I look for in these shows.


Umm, DID you see when she took the jitney then got a ride with a friend in a pickup and tossed her kelly in the tray! Sonja is a paradox of trash and couture that NYC needs...


----------



## purseinsanity

tweegy said:


> Umm, DID you see when she took the jitney then got a ride with a friend in a pickup and tossed her kelly in the tray! Sonja is a paradox of trash and couture that NYC needs...


I remember that.  I also remember Sonja wearing a diaper!  She is classy and trashy for sure but somehow still lovable.


----------



## tweegy

purseinsanity said:


> I remember that.  I also remember Sonja wearing a diaper!  She is classy and trashy for sure but somehow still lovable.


Sonja just keeps bringing the hilarity. I think this is the only franchise where all the ladies bring the crazy equally. I was cracking up when Luann was hitting on the dog groomer and Ramona's face omg


----------



## cafecreme15

simone72 said:


> Was Sonja really carrying a pink kelly bag at the lunch at Nellos? How can she afford that I mean she takes the jitney to the Hamptons right ??
> I did however like the lunch as they were all nicely dressed and very upper east side which is what I look for in these shows.


Omg this restaurant! No New Yorker with any common sense eats here


----------



## Mrs.Z

cafecreme15 said:


> Omg this restaurant! No New Yorker with any common sense eats here


Do tell? Didn’t they ban women from the bar for being prostitutes?


----------



## chowlover2

simone72 said:


> He must have left her quite a lot to afford her lifestyle in the city and that house in the Berkshires. She always wears new collection Chanel and lots of recent Chanel Dior bags. Her attitude tho is so bitter and loud she must be really unhappy


Dorinda's money seems to run deep. I too count the Chanel jackets and bags. The house in the Berkshires is no different. The dining room chairs are covered in Fortuny fabric and the walls are painted in some way that is really expensive. I don't know the name of the process, it looks like a regular wall that has been painted and then shellacked on top to me, but is very expensive to have done. Even her daughter wore some pricey Gucci.


----------



## simone72

Mrs.Z said:


> Do tell? Didn’t they ban women from the bar for being prostitutes?


If that’s the case it’s no different than Cipriani downtown it was full of them for lunch !


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> Do tell? Didn’t they ban women from the bar for being prostitutes?


So says the rumor mill! Except the women were not prostitutes, just alone at the bar for a lunch. Plus the food here is incredibly mediocre and ridiculously priced. I’m talking like $40 for your basic boxed penne pasta with tomato sauce and basil leaves. They routinely try to push specials on you with no board or menu with prices, and when you get the bill lo and behold you’ve been charged $240 for a bowl of pasta with truffle oil (happened to a friend of mine). Last time I was there (and I’ll never go back), at the end of the meal a dessert platter was brought over, and my friend and I ordered a plate of raspberries and blueberries. We were charged $30 (no prices were given when the try was brought over). They also tried to charge us $50 for two peach bellinis the bartender had given us on the house. And this was back in 2012 or 2013 I think!

Tl;dr: this place is widely known for being outrageous and deceitful with nasty staff


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> Dorinda's money seems to run deep. I too count the Chanel jackets and bags. The house in the Berkshires is no different. The dining room chairs are covered in Fortuny fabric and the walls are painted in some way that is really expensive. I don't know the name of the process, it looks like a regular wall that has been painted and then shellacked on top to me, but is very expensive to have done. Even her daughter wore some pricey Gucci.


Plus her redoing the manor and her worry isnt at all about how she will fund the renovations but the renovations themselves. Yep, I think Dorinda is pretty set too


----------



## sgj99

I think if Dorinda is still truly mourning Richard (and it’s not just part of the storyline), than she needs to cut John loose.  You have to close one door before you open another.  She never says anything positive about her present relationship and when she’s films with John she always seems irritated with him.


----------



## Aimee3

I was curious so I googled,  Dorinda and Richard were only married 6 years before he died.  He also had 2 children with his first wife, so I would hope he left something to those children.


----------



## TC1

simone72 said:


> Yes I agree most items from her past life but this bag looked very new compared to the other beaten up Hermès bags she carries along and flashes around and I was surprised isn’t that a color that is more recent in the past couple of years ?


I think the Black Birkin is older..and real. All the new ones are fake. I'm pretty sure she has said that on camera before..


----------



## TC1

Aimee3 said:


> I was curious so I googled,  Dorinda and Richard were only married 6 years before he died.  He also had 2 children with his first wife, so I would hope he left something to those children.


Right? the way Dorinda waxes poetic about their relationship you'd think they were together 30 years. But he did elevate her and give her a posh lifestyle she wanted.


----------



## cafecreme15

Aimee3 said:


> I was curious so I googled,  Dorinda and Richard were only married 6 years before he died.  He also had 2 children with his first wife, so I would hope he left something to those children.


I’ve been saying this in my head every single time she waxes on about her marriage. I’m sure it was a really good match, but as you say it was only 6 years.


----------



## chowlover2

Sonja is on worst cooks of America tonight. 9:00PM on food network.


----------



## pursegrl12

6 years?!? That’s it??? Geesh!  I would have thought 20 years!


----------



## anabanana745

pursegrl12 said:


> 6 years?!? That’s it??? Geesh!  I would have thought 20 years!



She has no right to give Sonja and Tinsley such a hard time for keeping their married name if she was only with her husband 6 years. She seems equally hung up on her old life as they are.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I certainly hope Tinsley changes her name when she marries Scott, she’s so attached to this brand she thinks she has I wonder sometimes.


----------



## tweegy

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve been saying this in my head every single time she waxes on about her marriage. I’m sure it was a really good match, but as you say it was only 6 years.





pursegrl12 said:


> 6 years?!? That’s it??? Geesh!  I would have thought 20 years!





anabanana745 said:


> She has no right to give Sonja and Tinsley such a hard time for keeping their married name if she was only with her husband 6 years. She seems equally hung up on her old life as they are.



Only 6 Yrs? I agree I thought it was longer like a 20yr run.. 

Yip, Dorinda whether she notices or not goes on about Richard ALOT. She also contradicts herself. She has not place to judge Tinsley and Sonja..


----------



## cafecreme15

tweegy said:


> Only 6 Yrs? I agree I thought it was longer like a 20yr run..
> 
> Yip, Dorinda whether she notices or not goes on about Richard ALOT. She also contradicts herself. She has not place to judge Tinsley and Sonja..


Were they maybe together for a while before they got married?


----------



## sgj99

Didn’t she say she spent 10 years in London?  I assumed they went over and stayed because he was English.  How long has he been gone?


----------



## KellyObsessed

Dorinda's first husband was English, and she moved to London with him.  He is her daughters father.
Dorinda was a real estate agent and sold Richard a townhouse.  They bought and renovated the house house in The Berkshires and moved there.
Dorinda's first husband moved back from London to Connecticut.  In an odd coincidence his current wife is a real estate broker and sold him his house in CT. 
Both of Dorinda's husbands have been very well off, financially speaking.


----------



## pjhm

Very


KellyObsessed said:


> Dorinda's first husband was English, and she moved to London with him.  He is her daughters father.
> Dorinda was a real estate agent and sold Richard a townhouse.  They bought and renovated the house house in The Berkshires and moved there.
> Dorinda's first husband moved back from London to Connecticut.  In an odd coincidence his current wife is a real estate broker and sold him his house in CT.
> Both of Dorinda's husbands have been very well off, financially speaking.


very interesting- can’t imagine any of these women marrying a man who wasn’t wealthy, Ramona once said she wouldn’t even date one


----------



## swags

I’m not sure why Dorinda is on Tinsleys case. Her behavior has been embarrassing to watch. She sounds ridiculous poking at Sonja and Tinsley when she constantly speaks of Richard. 
I didn’t think I’d like Leah but she is growing on me. She doesn’t seem to be acting a part like the others do.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pjhm said:


> Very
> 
> very interesting- can’t imagine any of these women marrying a man who wasn’t wealthy, Ramona once said she wouldn’t even date one


Honestly, I have hard time understanding how these women caught wealthy man in the first place!


----------



## cafecreme15

CanuckBagLover said:


> Honestly, I have hard time understanding how these women caught wealthy man in the first place!


I always think this when I watch the housewives franchises. Do wealthy men _like _having immature, infantile wives who easily make fools of themselves? I would think most successful men would view this kind of behavior as a liability?


----------



## bisbee

I think the only reason Dorinda is with John is for the dry cleaning.  She doesn’t seem to have any affection for him at all.


----------



## luckylove

bisbee said:


> I think the only reason Dorinda is with John is for the dry cleaning.  She doesn’t seem to have any affection for him at all.



That plus they used to like to party together and he doesn't call her out on her drunken misadventures....


----------



## Aimee3

bisbee said:


> I think the only reason Dorinda is with John is for the dry cleaning.  She doesn’t seem to have any affection for him at all.



even though dry cleaning can be costly in NYC I’m sure Dorinda can afford to pay for it.  Free dry cleaning in exchange for having to put up with that sweaty yucky John?  Didn’t she say in one episode they’ve been “together” for 7 years?


----------



## tweegy

Aimee3 said:


> even though dry cleaning can be costly in NYC I’m sure Dorinda can afford to pay for it.  Free dry cleaning in exchange for having to put up with that sweaty yucky John?  Didn’t she say in one episode they’ve been “together” for 7 years?


Agreed, like she's redoing her multi million dollar mansion. I think she can pick up the dry cleaning bill lol 

I recalled she said that and it seemed odd.. I thought they were together less than that.


----------



## pursegrl12

tweegy said:


> Agreed, like she's redoing her multi million dollar mansion. I think she can pick up the dry cleaning bill lol
> 
> I recalled she said that and it seemed odd.. I thought they were together less than that.



I’m just guessing they’re drug buddies So that’s why they’re “together”


----------



## luckylove

pursegrl12 said:


> I’m just guessing they’re drug buddies So that’s why they’re “together”



agreed


----------



## lulilu

simone72 said:


> Was Sonja really carrying a pink kelly bag at the lunch at Nellos? How can she afford that I mean she takes the jitney to the Hamptons right ??
> I did however like the lunch as they were all nicely dressed and very upper east side which is what I look for in these shows.



Sonja carries fakes.  




Mrs.Z said:


> Do tell? Didn’t they ban women from the bar for being prostitutes?



Some woman wrote an article (I think in the NYT) that she was told she could not eat alone at the bar -- something she had always done when visiting NYC on business.




tweegy said:


> Plus her redoing the manor and her worry isnt at all about how she will fund the renovations but the renovations themselves. Yep, I think Dorinda is pretty set too



I read that Dorinda is having money issues.  And if you recall, when she was on the phone about repairs to the house, she cried afterward saying that every time she turned around it was "$15,000 more here, $20,000 more there."  So maybe she is having money issues.  I would think that homeowners insurance would cover repairs, but maybe the contents weren't insured for enough to cover her Fortuny upholstery etc.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Dorinda’s last apartment was not so great, and her new apartment is small so I don’t view her as particularly wealthy.  If her husband that passed had children she probably got something plus an insurance policy and I imagine the children inherited most of the estate.  Also, she made a comment about John at one point that highlighted the fact that her primary attraction to him was his wealth. 
I agree with @lulilu that Dorinda was distraught over the financial burden of restoring her country home.  It was a well appointed OLD home which must be a nightmare to repair.


----------



## lulilu

Mrs.Z said:


> Dorinda’s last apartment was not so great, and her new apartment is small so I don’t view her as particularly wealthy.  If her husband that passed had children she probably got something plus an insurance policy and I imagine the children inherited most of the estate.  Also, she made a comment about John at one point that highlighted the fact that her primary attraction to him was his wealth.
> I agree with @lulilu that Dorinda was distraught over the financial burden of restoring her country home.  It was a well appointed OLD home which must be a nightmare to repair.



And she was complaining that John wasn't good or helpful or something re the renovation -- I got the sense she wanted him to pay for stuff and he wasn't.


----------



## baghagg

Whose vacation home had no central air conditioning in a previous season?  I can't remember - was it Dorinda's Berskshires home? I don't think I would own/keep a home with no central air conditioning, just sayin'


----------



## Mrs.Z

baghagg said:


> Whose vacation home had no central air conditioning in a previous season?  I can't remember - was it Dorinda's Berskshires home? I don't think I would own/keep a home with no central air conditioning, just sayin'


I think it was Heather’s house, that was kind of a weird house, and weren’t they building it themselves


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> I think it was Heather’s house, that was kind of a weird house, and weren’t they building it themselves


No.  I remember the house you are referring to, wasn't that Jules?  The house that Bethenny and Carol were acting like school girls.  The house I'm referring to was old, and it was the episode in which Ramona left on someone's private plane because she didn't want to stay, in part because there was no air conditioning.


----------



## Aimee3

baghagg said:


> No.  I remember the house you are referring to, wasn't that Jules?  The house that Bethenny and Carol were acting like school girls.  The house I'm referring to was old, and it was the episode in which Ramona left on someone's private plane because she didn't want to stay, in part because there was no air conditioning.


I vaguely recall Ramona leaving someone's house because of no air conditioning but I also remember Ramona trying to have enormous fans or an air conditioner delivered immediately.  Jule's house was IIRC in the Hamptons and still under construction, and very modern.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Heather’s house in the Berkshires


----------



## baghagg

Mrs.Z said:


> Heather’s house in the Berkshires


Thank you!  It was driving me a little crazy that I couldn't remember, and I guess because they're both in the Berkshires, I was blending the two houses into one in my memory..


----------



## chowlover2

baghagg said:


> Whose vacation home had no central air conditioning in a previous season?  I can't remember - was it Dorinda's Berskshires home? I don't think I would own/keep a home with no central air conditioning, just sayin'



It was Heather's.


----------



## robbins65

Wait, I'm confused about Dorinda.  I thought she and Carol went to London to do something with Richards ashes?  I thought she was with him for more than six years.


----------



## baghagg

robbins65 said:


> Wait, I'm confused about Dorinda.  I thought she and Carol went to London to do something with Richards ashes?  I thought she was with him for more than six years.


Wasn't it Carol"s husband's ashes?  To be picked up at a church?


----------



## Mrs.Z

baghagg said:


> Wasn't it Carol"s husband's ashes?  To be picked up at a church?


Yes, pretty sure it was Carol’s husband


----------



## robbins65

baghagg said:


> Wasn't it Carol"s husband's ashes?  To be picked up at a church?



Ahhhh, yes you are right.  All I remembered was Carol and Dorinda were over there.


----------



## lulilu

baghagg said:


> No.  I remember the house you are referring to, wasn't that Jules?  The house that Bethenny and Carol were acting like school girls.  The house I'm referring to was old, and it was the episode in which Ramona left on someone's private plane because she didn't want to stay, in part because there was no air conditioning.



Definitely Heather's house


----------



## purseinsanity

tweegy said:


> Sonja just keeps bringing the hilarity. I think this is the only franchise where *all the ladies bring the crazy equally*. I was cracking up when Luann was hitting on the dog groomer and Ramona's face omg


Don't you mean "eccentricity"?   I once read poor people are crazy, the rich are "eccentric" LOL.


----------



## purseinsanity

Aimee3 said:


> I was curious so I googled,  Dorinda and Richard were only married 6 years before he died.  He also had 2 children with his first wife, so I would hope he left something to those children.


That's all?  The way she goes on and on, I thought they'd been together at least 20 years.  She acts like she knows all about British society by living with him in London for 6 years.  I personally find her daughter to be off putting and bratty.  I guess she is from her first marriage then?


----------



## purseinsanity

KellyObsessed said:


> Dorinda's first husband was English, and she moved to London with him.  He is her daughters father.
> Dorinda was a real estate agent and sold Richard a townhouse.  They bought and renovated the house house in The Berkshires and moved there.
> Dorinda's first husband moved back from London to Connecticut.  In an odd coincidence his current wife is a real estate broker and sold him his house in CT.
> Both of Dorinda's husbands have been very well off, financially speaking.


Ah thanks for explaining.  I didn't see you post before I posted mine!


----------



## purseinsanity

Aimee3 said:


> even though dry cleaning can be costly in NYC I’m sure Dorinda can afford to pay for it.  Free dry cleaning in exchange for having to put up with that sweaty yucky John?  Didn’t she say in one episode they’ve been “together” for 7 years?


So longer than she was married to Richard


----------



## chowlover2

I had no idea Dorinda and Richard were only married 6 yrs. I do remember seeing Dorinda in what I think was season 3 and she was all Chanel then too.


----------



## Aimee3

purseinsanity said:


> So longer than she was married to Richard


From what I’ve been able to put together from what she’s said, yes!  It surprised me too.  I also thought that she had lived with Richard in London, but like the other poster wrote, that was with the first husband.  Is the first husband, Hannah’s father still around?


----------



## KellyObsessed

Aimee3 said:


> From what I’ve been able to put together from what she’s said, yes!  It surprised me too.  I also thought that she had lived with Richard in London, but like the other poster wrote, that was with the first husband.  Is the first husband, Hannah’s father still around?



Yes, from what I found online (obviously I have way too much time my hands) he is in CT and married to a real estate broker.  He is British, and moved to the US.
Dorinda's old house in the Berkshires was completely redone and restored to it's original beauty, but entirely up to new standards.   It took two years.   They left only the original staircase, and something else, which I can't recall.
She had admired this house as a child, and when it cam up for sale they bought it.
Many people prefer to have an apartment in the city, and a house in the country, so it's not unusual for Dorinda to live in a small apartment.   it makes life easier, and less expensive, and I imagine Dorinda does live on a certain amount each month.   No one likes to have to spend money on repairs, regardless if it's on a $100,000.00 house or a $5 million house.      Apartment living is a lot less stress.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

KellyObsessed said:


> Yes, from what I found online (obviously I have way too much time my hands) he is in CT and married to a real estate broker.  He is British, and moved to the US.
> Dorinda's old house in the Berkshires was completely redone and restored to it's original beauty, but entirely up to new standards.   It took two years.   They left only the original staircase, and something else, which I can't recall.
> She had admired this house as a child, and when it cam up for sale they bought it.
> Many people prefer to have an apartment in the city, and a house in the country, so it's not unusual for Dorinda to live in a small apartment.   it makes life easier, and less expensive, and I imagine Dorinda does live on a certain amount each month.   No one likes to have to spend money on repairs, regardless if it's on a $100,000.00 house or a $5 million house.      Apartment living is a lot less stress.



It is interesting that Dorinda never talks about her ex husband, the father of daughter.  I too thought she lived with Richard in London. Wonder if it was a bitter divorce?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ Ohhh I thought Richard was her daughter’s father.


----------



## KellyObsessed

www.wagmag.com › the-heart-of-the-deal
This article from 2014 may be of interest.


----------



## tweegy

purseinsanity said:


> Don't you mean "eccentricity"?   I once read poor people are crazy, the rich are "eccentric" LOL.


HA! That's awesome!


----------



## simone72

CanuckBagLover said:


> It is interesting that Dorinda never talks about her ex husband, the father of daughter.  I too thought she lived with Richard in London. Wonder if it was a bitter divorce?


Maybe there’s a stipulation somewhere that he doesn’t want to be spoken about on tv? Something like how Sonja wasn’t allowed to show her daughter? Don’t know just a possibility


----------



## bisbee

Dorinda is really such a bully...she is totally out of control.  If I knew her, I would write her off completely.

Sonja is such an embarrassment...I’d get rid of her as well.


----------



## Mrs.Z

bisbee said:


> Dorinda is really such a bully...she is totally out of control.  If I knew her, I would write her off completely.


Ugh, she was horrible tonight, embarrassing ugly behavior


----------



## simone72

Dorinda please go get some therapy it is so ugly to watch!! Sonja at her lowest except for that time she pooped in the bedroom in that villa cringe !!


----------



## Prufrock613

This is usually my favorite franchise, but I couldn’t stomach last night’s episode.  Ugh.

Sonja and Dorinda are beyond embarrassing.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I enjoyed Tinsley's boxing therapy and how the boxer trainer kept mispronouncing Dorinda's and Tinsley's name was funny.  I thought the Boxer trainer made good points.  And Tinsley crumpling into a ball on the floor, seemed to very symoblic of how she handles her life.
Other than that it was a mess.


----------



## swags

CanuckBagLover said:


> I enjoyed Tinsley's boxing therapy and how the boxer trainer kept mispronouncing Dorinda's and Tinsley's name was funny.  I thought the Boxer trainer made good points.  And Tinsley crumpling into a ball on the floor, seemed to very symoblic of how she handles her life.
> Other than that it was a mess.


The boxer was funny! At least his segment made me smile.
Dorindas loud taunting was embarrassing. Tinsley needs to stop reacting to her, the high pitched voice is a bit much and the crying too.


----------



## sgj99

Re: Sonja
If you were a wealthy man would you get involved with this train wreak?


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> Re: Sonja
> If you were a wealthy man would you get involved with this train wreak?


Loneliness appears to be a very strong emotion which causes people to do things they thought were off limits, for better and for worse, I'm afraid..


----------



## lulilu

Aimee3 said:


> even though dry cleaning can be costly in NYC I’m sure Dorinda can afford to pay for it.  Free dry cleaning in exchange for having to put up with that sweaty yucky John?  Didn’t she say in one episode they’ve been “together” for 7 years?



I think I read somewhere that John knew D when she was married and sort of picked up the pieces (of Dorinda) when Richard died.  And that is why she was devoted to him.



bisbee said:


> Dorinda is really such a bully...she is totally out of control.  If I knew her, I would write her off completely.
> 
> Sonja is such an embarrassment...I’d get rid of her as well.





Prufrock613 said:


> This is usually my favorite franchise, but I couldn’t stomach last night’s episode.  Ugh.
> 
> Sonja and Dorinda are beyond embarrassing.



My entire takeaway from last night.  Dorinda and Sonja have crossed the line.  Words fail me.


----------



## lulilu

On a totally different subject, does anyone know what brand pink sunglasses Dorinda wore at the pumpkin patch?


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> On a totally different subject, does anyone know what brand pink sunglasses Dorinda wore at the pumpkin patch?
> 
> View attachment 4731424


I don't know, but I can't stop staring at her Turquoise Alhambra!


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> I don't know, but I can't stop staring at her Turquoise Alhambra!



Me too!  It looked great with her coloring.  But the sunglasses are more attainable at this point.


----------



## chowlover2

I think Sonja has found her niche. She is on " Worst Cooks of America and she is perfect."


----------



## meluvs2shop

It could be I never paid much attention or didn’t really like her style (probably the latter and not the former), but I never realized Dorinda wore such high end pieces. Like, all the time. I know they sorta all do. It is NYC after all, but Dorinda looks like a walking high end ad a lot this season.


----------



## TC1

Tinsely has a daily jewelry stack. Rolex and some diamond love bracelets that I think look great together! If we're not going to get a decent storyline out of these ladies, the eye candy helps.


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> Tinsely has a daily jewelry stack. Rolex and some diamond love bracelets that I think look great together! If we're not going to get a decent storyline out of these ladies, the eye candy helps.


Yeah, her left arm stack really looks good on her, she’s got the cutest figure too. I think Dorinda looks matronly in some of her outfits, and that red sequin dress in the show ‘s opening, has got to go.....


----------



## caramelize126

I was perusing Instagram and saw that Tinsley's mother Dale has an instagram. 
https://www.instagram.com/daletatummercer/?hl=en
Her bio says that she has a masters degree from Harvard. Did anyone know this? Im not sure why I'm so shocked.  I think Tinsley also has a masters degree from Columbia? And they're doing stuff like this- 

I always wonder why she decided to do this show. If her goal was to get in with her old crowd again ( Lauren Santo Domingo, Fabiola Beracasa, etc.) i dont think rhony was the way back in. She has so much going for her...


----------



## meluvs2shop

caramelize126 said:


> I was perusing Instagram and saw that Tinsley's mother Dale has an instagram.
> https://www.instagram.com/daletatummercer/?hl=en
> Her bio says that she has a masters degree from Harvard. Did anyone know this? Im not sure why I'm so shocked.  I think Tinsley also has a masters degree from Columbia? And they're doing stuff like this-
> 
> I always wonder why she decided to do this show. If her goal was to get in with her old crowd again ( Lauren Santo Domingo, Fabiola Beracasa, etc.) i dont think rhony was the way back in. She has so much going for her...



I never even knew she was on Dr. Phil. She did reality before reality was even cool! Lol Who is the other woman to the far left?


----------



## luckylove

caramelize126 said:


> I was perusing Instagram and saw that Tinsley's mother Dale has an instagram.
> https://www.instagram.com/daletatummercer/?hl=en
> Her bio says that she has a masters degree from Harvard. Did anyone know this? Im not sure why I'm so shocked.  I think Tinsley also has a masters degree from Columbia? And they're doing stuff like this-
> 
> I always wonder why she decided to do this show. If her goal was to get in with her old crowd again ( Lauren Santo Domingo, Fabiola Beracasa, etc.) i dont think rhony was the way back in. She has so much going for her...




I never quite understood either... She talks about wanting to recapture that "it girl" status she had in her twenties. But that was twenty years ago and a whole different life/age bracket. Why have your identity and sense of accomplishment be tied up in who you were decades ago? Why not look forward instead of backwards? While it's clear she feels very comfortable on a runway, the life span of an "it girl" is limited. I think she should consider redefining what "successful" means to her. She is bright, capable and beautiful.


----------



## RueMonge

I also think Tinsley has so much going for her, I wish her the best. 

Honestly I haven’t watched the season yet, even though New York is the only one I would consider watching anymore. Just don’t think I have the strength for the ladies right now even though I love seeing glimpses of that fabulous city. 

It seems any more that Lu, Dorinda, and Sonja are the same kind of grifters as Harry and Tom. Not a good look.


----------



## RueMonge

pjhm said:


> I think Dorinda looks matronly in some of her outfits, and that red sequin dress in the show ‘s opening, has got to go.....


This cracks me up, because actually Dorinda is a matron. I’m sure she wouldn’t be happy to hear it


----------



## pjhm

RueMonge said:


> I also think Tinsley has so much going for her, I wish her the best.
> 
> Honestly I haven’t watched the season yet, even though New York is the only one I would consider watching anymore. Just don’t think I have the strength for the ladies right now even though I love seeing glimpses of that fabulous city.
> 
> It seems any more that Lu, Dorinda, and Sonja are the same kind of grifters as Harry and Tom. Not a good look.


You nailed it, those three are grifters, nothing much left to admire.


----------



## caramelize126

meluvs2shop said:


> I never even knew she was on Dr. Phil. She did reality before reality was even cool! Lol Who is the other woman to the far left?



I think that’s Tinsley’s sister, Dabney Mercer.


----------



## meluvs2shop

caramelize126 said:


> I think that’s Tinsley’s sister, Dabney Mercer.


Ohhh I thought she was an only child.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I know LuAnn is a snob and acts overly entitled for growing up pretty simple if I remember correctly, (I don’t care what tax bracket her X husband was in), but when she acts on it and implies things such as Leah apartment (which I thought was cute) it’s so off putting.


----------



## meluvs2shop

CanuckBagLover said:


> I enjoyed Tinsley's boxing therapy and how the boxer trainer kept mispronouncing Dorinda's and Tinsley's name was funny.  I thought the Boxer trainer made good points.  And Tinsley crumpling into a ball on the floor, seemed to very symoblic of how she handles her life.
> Other than that it was a mess.


THIS! ITA!


----------



## meluvs2shop

lulilu said:


> On a totally different subject, does anyone know what brand pink sunglasses Dorinda wore at the pumpkin patch?
> 
> View attachment 4731424


I have to admit: I like everything she wore that day and that’s a Dorinda first for me.
My God her Turquoise Alhambra with the stripped button down top, sunglasses and jeans... it all worked. I want to know her top and jeans. Can anyone ID? I feel like I’ve seen her top online, but now can’t place it.


----------



## caramelize126

meluvs2shop said:


> I have to admit: I like everything she wore that day and that’s a Dorinda first for me.
> My God her Turquoise Alhambra with the stripped button down top, sunglasses and jeans... it all worked. I want to know her top and jeans. Can anyone ID? I feel like I’ve seen her top online, but now can’t place it.



Her top is from Rails!
https://www.bigblondehair.com/dorinda-medleys-metallic-striped-shirt/

I also never really noticed Dorinda's outfits until this season. Did something change or Is it more designer-y now?


----------



## chowlover2

caramelize126 said:


> Her top is from Rails!
> https://www.bigblondehair.com/dorinda-medleys-metallic-striped-shirt/
> 
> I also never really noticed Dorinda's outfits until this season. Did something change or Is it more designer-y now?


No, she has always worn a lot of Chanel, as well as a Gucci phase.


----------



## baghagg

Watching the show tonight seeing how they are setting up Denise Richard's upcoming staged walk off the set and quitting the show..


----------



## Swanky

baghagg said:


> Watching the show tonight seeing how they are setting up Denise Richard's upcoming staged walk off the set and quitting the show..


On RHoNY?


----------



## baghagg

Swanky said:


> On RHoNY?


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I posted on the wrong thread!!!!!!!!!!  Sorry I'm laughing out loud!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

caramelize126 said:


> Her top is from Rails!
> https://www.bigblondehair.com/dorinda-medleys-metallic-striped-shirt/
> 
> I also never really noticed Dorinda's outfits until this season. Did something change or Is it more designer-y now?


Rails! Thank you!


----------



## TC1

I really liked Dorinda's outfit at the life coach (green blouse and high boots)
I can't stand Elyse rolling in to every epiosde and adding nothing
Tinsley had no intentions of touching anything in that bath house, she had all her clothes on under the robe
Ramona shouldn't be fat shaming anyone! she's mean. For a "girls-girl" she really is a schadenfreude


----------



## simone72

I’m sure it’s been asked before but what did the late Richard do for a living ? With all those dinner parties Dorinda had at her house w *******’s and affluent people?
Sure Dorinda is miserable she’s stuck thinking of her old life and can’t move on just like Sonja.


----------



## limom

simone72 said:


> I’m sure it’s been asked before but what did the late Richard do for a living ? With all those dinner parties Dorinda had at her house w *******’s and affluent people?
> Sure Dorinda is miserable she’s stuck thinking of her old life and can’t move on just like Sonja.


He was in high finance.

Beth really has the best PR firm. Here is an article about her struggle to find masks for her charitable endeavors.
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/21/technology/bethenny-frankel-medical-masks-coronavirus.html


----------



## bagshopr

TC1 said:


> I really liked Dorinda's outfit at the life coach (green blouse and high boots)
> I can't stand Elyse rolling in to every epiosde and adding nothing
> Tinsley had no intentions of touching anything in that bath house, she had all her clothes on under the robe
> Ramona shouldn't be fat shaming anyone! she's mean. For a "girls-girl" she really is a schadenfreude


Ramona prides herself on being honest and candid. But that actually translates to rude and inappropriate in her case. She has no filter. I would NEVER comment negatively on a friend's weight.


----------



## TC1

bagshopr said:


> Ramona prides herself on being honest and candid. But that actually translates to rude and inappropriate in her case. She has no filter. I would NEVER comment negatively on a friend's weight.


Can you imagine if one of her bff's told her her gut looked huge in that Red dress and she walks like a cowboy?  there would be no end to the scorn.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Maybe I've been cooped up with myself for too long but I really enjoyed this weeks episode.
I haven't laughed so much is a long time.  Watching the girls in that spa was hysterical, especially when they were being beaten with the branches.  My sides were actually hurting from laughing so much.


----------



## lulilu

caramelize126 said:


> I think that’s Tinsley’s sister, Dabney Mercer.



Tinsley and Dabney???  Where do these names come from?


----------



## bagshopr

lulilu said:


> Tinsley and Dabney???  Where do these names come from?


These are typical Old South names. Tinsley is from Richmond, VA. Dabney, especially, is a well known family name in Richmond.


----------



## lulilu

bagshopr said:


> These are typical Old South names. Tinsley is from Richmond, VA. Dabney, especially, is a well known family name in Richmond.



Popular first names or is this part of the fad of using last names for first names?


----------



## bagshopr

lulilu said:


> Popular first names or is this part of the fad of using last names for first names?


It's popular to use family last names as first names. I'm not aware of a Tinsley family, but it's probably part of her family line somewhere. The Dabney family is old and well known. The families are probably related in some way.


----------



## lulilu

bagshopr said:


> It's popular to use family last names as first names. I'm not aware of a Tinsley family, but it's probably part of her family line somewhere. The Dabney family is old and well known. The families are probably related in some way.



I know it's popular -- my husband's family has always done it and my daughter's middle name is a family surname.  I just never heard of the Tinsleys and wondered if it is a popular southern first name.  And to name a girl Dabney is a curse IMHO.  What do they call her?  Dab?  Maybe that's why the fad of school nicknames occurred - to avoid the awful given name.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I like the boxer's name for Tinsley; Tinsdale.   I think her mother Dale might like it too, if Tinsley ever gives her a granddaughter. lol


----------



## baghagg

Watching Leah pretend to be drunk yet again is just annoying and tedious.  No offense to her; I'm quite sure she's simply doing as directed.  She's just not a good actress...


----------



## simone72

I will have to catch up on re run anything interesting ? Aside from Leah and her nonsense what was that about her sister ?


----------



## bagshopr

I don't watch each episode in its entirety, but whenever I catch part of one the ladies are drunk. Lowdown drunk. Was Leah pretending last night? She's a mess.


----------



## lulilu

baghagg said:


> Watching Leah pretend to be drunk yet again is just annoying and tedious.  No offense to her; I'm quite sure she's simply doing as directed.  She's just not a good actress...



I agree it was awful.  Was she really pretending?  She was being so destructive.  Disturbing.  Yet the next day she was not hungover, so maybe yes pretending.


----------



## bisbee

lulilu said:


> I agree it was awful.  Was she really pretending?  She was being so destructive.  Disturbing.  Yet the next day she was not hungover, so maybe yes pretending.


I didn’t even consider that she was pretending.  How awful and embarrassing was that behavior?  It was painful to watch, whether it was put on or not.  No wonder her mother is fed up!  I don’t understand how anyone would want that in their life.  I feel sorry for her daughter.


----------



## TC1

I can't stand Elyse. She brings nothing to the table.


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> I can't stand Elyse. She brings nothing to the table.



I was just saying the same thing... but she has this one funny moment in the most recent episode when she imitates another housewife. Finally we saw a moment of humor and personality in her.


----------



## bagshopr

TC1 said:


> I can't stand Elyse. She brings nothing to the table.


I didn't even know her name and I thought she was someone's friend who had come along for the trip. I didn't realize she was a cast member.


----------



## Jayne1

caramelize126 said:


> I was perusing Instagram and saw that Tinsley's mother Dale has an instagram.
> https://www.instagram.com/daletatummercer/?hl=en
> Her bio says that she has a masters degree from Harvard. Did anyone know this? Im not sure why I'm so shocked.  I think Tinsley also has a masters degree from Columbia? And they're doing stuff like this-
> 
> I always wonder why she decided to do this show. If her goal was to get in with her old crowd again ( Lauren Santo Domingo, Fabiola Beracasa, etc.) i dont think rhony was the way back in. She has so much going for her...



First of all -- that Dr Shrill episode was totally scripted and the second thing -- her mom looks so much better and prettier without all the surgery and fillers.

Oh, and you can get a Masters degree online from Harvard extension and it's not as hard to get in as undergraduate, I've been told.


----------



## sgj99

bagshopr said:


> I didn't even know her name and I thought she was someone's friend who had come along for the trip. I didn't realize she was a cast member.


She’s been trying to get an Apple since season 1.  You can spot her from time to time in reruns.


----------



## anabanana745

Leah is such a mess. That tantrum at the dinner was nothing short of ridiculous. Even thinking back to college I don’t remember people acting this way. Why did they cast her? She doesn’t fit in with the other ladies at all. Maybe only with Dorinda


----------



## chaneljewel

Leah’s behavior was pathetic.  She acted like a two year old having a temper tantrum.  A grown woman with a child should be ashamed of this behavior especially when her daughter is old enough to understand.  Completely embarrassing!  Maybe her sperm daddy should have parental custody.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bagshopr said:


> I didn't even know her name and I thought she was someone's friend who had come along for the trip. I didn't realize she was a cast member.


I thought she was a friend of Ramona's.


----------



## pjhm

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought she was a friend of Ramona's.


Believe she came in as a friend of Tinsley.


----------



## luckylove

pjhm said:


> Believe she came in as a friend of Tinsley.



Yes, I believe that I read somewhere (perhaps earlier on this thread) that she was vetted by Bethany, but when B quit, producers had to invent a new way of bringing her into the show... so decided Tinsley was the way to do this.


----------



## swags

That was such a ridiculous episode. At least the views were pretty where they stayed. iff Leah really behaves like that when she’s drunk she needs to quit.


----------



## purseinsanity

I finally watched the episode and I was embarrassed for Leah.  WTF.  You don't invite a guest on someone else's trip without asking first, and certainly not like that!  Then to throw a temper tantrum over it?  Can't believe I'm saying this, but Ramona and the rest handled her way better than I would've.  I would've told her to leave after that show she put on!


----------



## purseinsanity

I really can't stand Dorinda any more.  Has anyone else noticed she always seems to be encouraging the people with drinking issues to drink?  First it was LuAnn at her comedy show, now Leah.  And she scolds anyone who tries to prevent it and look out for the drinker.  Dorinda needs some serious anger management and therapy for what is likely a drinking problem and/or drug problem for herself.  I think she thinks if other people make fools of themselves, it takes the spotlight off her issues.


----------



## simone72

purseinsanity said:


> I really can't stand Dorinda any more.  Has anyone else noticed she always seems to be encouraging the people with drinking issues to drink?  First it was LuAnn at her comedy show, now Leah.  And she scolds anyone who tries to prevent it and look out for the drinker.  Dorinda needs some serious anger management and therapy for what is likely a drinking problem and/or drug problem for herself.  I think she thinks if other people make fools of themselves, it takes the spotlight off her issues.


I felt bad for Tinsley trying to make amends with her at the worst time during Leahs meltdown and Dorinda brushing her off and saying things like we’re going around in circles and getting no where with her!


----------



## purseinsanity

simone72 said:


> I felt bad for Tinsley trying to make amends with her at the worst time during Leahs meltdown and Dorinda brushing her off and saying things like we’re going around in circles and getting no where with her!


I honestly don't understand why Tinsley cares.  Tell Dorinda to F off.  It's not like Dorinda shares anything with Tinsley.


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> I honestly don't understand why Tinsley cares.  Tell Dorinda to F off.  It's not like Dorinda shares anything with Tinsley.



I think Tinsley is a nice person.  Plus she hates if someone is mad at her.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Some background dirt on Elyse
https://www.realitytea.com/2020/06/03/626919/
*Elyse Slaine Former Nanny Claimed Elyse Refused To Give Her Medical Leave & Skimped On Pay; Elyse Sued Her Ex’s Kids After He Died*
*Elyse Slaine* may not be doing much on *Real Housewives Of New York,* but it’s a shame because there are so many skeletons in her closet. *Dorinda Medley* hinted at them on last week’s’ episode, and since I am oh-so-nosy it prompted me to do some digging.

After all, Bravo doesn’t hire the saintly types. Even if *Elyse* hasn’t officially been hired, you know Bravo wouldn’t give her the time of day if there wasn’t something nefarious to dig into!

Let’s just say the *Elyse* in the history books of Page Six (once called one of Wall Street’s “most fascinating first wives,”) is far more interesting than the Elyse who is lecturing *Leah McSweeney* on propriety and alcohol consumption (although to be fairness Tiki Torches McStabby probably does need a good talking-to).

Way back when, *Elyse* was married to hedge fund manager *David Slaine*. David worked for Galleon Group. The company disbanded after David pleaded guilty in 2009 to conspiracy and securities fraud. He avoided jail time by turning informant against his boss. Elyse must have gotten some divorce settlement because she spoke out in his defense. You can read about Elyse’s history here (it’s actually an interesting article).

In fact, *Elyse* happens to live an extraordinarily scandal-plagued life. In 2014 Page Six reported that protests formed outside her Park Avenue apartment building after she abruptly fired her housekeeper/nanny, *Marichu De Sesto,* for requesting time off for medical reasons. Elyse was also accused of shorting her wages, including overtime.

“She just doesn’t care — she has no heart at all,” *Marichu* said of *Elyse. *Marichu spent 15 years working for. According to Marichu, Elyse told her to pack her bags and leave by the time Elyse returned from a jaunt in the Hamptons. Elyse apparently didn’t care that Marichu may have no other place to go.

It’s unclear how this eventually resolved itself. Or I am too lazy to go further down the rabbit hole? *Elyse* moved on to bigger and more upper-crust court matters. This time battling her ex-boyfriend’s children, over what appears to be that very same Park Avenue apartment!

Post-divorce, *Elyse*, a former financial journalist turned day trader, moved on to *Donald Drapkin*, the then chairman of Casablanca Capital. Together they purchased a $4.2 million dollar duplex. When they split, Elyse remained in the duplex.

Instead of capitulating *Marichu* contacted Damayan, a migrant worker’s group to help her collect her wages. At the time *Elyse’s* attorney asserted that Marichu actually quit “after being told that she could not take off a weekend that she had previously agreed to work.”

They argue Marichu actually took her own jaunt off to the Poconos for that weekend. Then, they tried to claim she was fired. The case eventually found itself in NY Labor Court.

*Elyse* even accused *Marichu* of antisemitism for using anti-zionists activists to harass and intimidate her. Elyse is Jewish.

It’s unclear how this eventually resolved itself. Or I am too lazy to go further down the rabbit hole? *Elyse* moved on to bigger and more upper-crust court matters. This time battling her ex-boyfriend’s children, over what appears to be that very same Park Avenue apartment!

Post-divorce, *Elyse*, a former financial journalist turned day trader, moved on to *Donald Drapkin*, the then chairman of Casablanca Capital. Together they purchased a $4.2 million dollar duplex. When they split, Elyse remained in the duplex.

In 2017 *Donald *died in a skiing accident. *Elyse* sued his children to preemptively bar them from trying to seize the apartment! It’s not even clear if they had the intention to… Elyse said Donald intended the apartment for her as a gift. She claimed his sons, who were managing his estate, were trying to prevent this. Two months later, a judge dismissed the case, and she remained in the apartment. She might even still live there today.

Finally, *Elyse* found happiness with a new man. In 2018 Elyse married *Dr. Reinhold Gebert*, another money guy but this one has an Ivy League background in science.

Well, I certainly wish *Elyse* would open up more. She needs to stop being so standoffish and judgmental. Especially given her own history!


----------



## swags

Wow, there is more to Elyse. Did she film with Ramona in season one? I remember Ramona going out with different friends and the friends gushing over her jewelry or skincare line.


----------



## sgj99

swags said:


> Wow, there is more to Elyse. Did she film with Ramona in season one? I remember Ramona going out with different friends and the friends gushing over her jewelry or skincare line.


Yes, if you go back and watch previous seasons you can spot her with Ramona at various parties or out for a girl’s night.  She’s the NY equivalent of Kyle’s friend Faye Resnick on the BH shows.  Both women have been trying to get airtime since season one.


----------



## simone72

I don’t know Leah is not a fit by any means not a house wife not married ok like most but a little too rough around the edge and maybe same or younger than Tinsley but Tinsley is sophisticated and that makes her more intresting. How do they cast these women ? Surely there is someone more fun to watch ?


----------



## sgj99

Leah shouldn’t have asked to invite her sister to Newport.  If Ramona is the “hostess” of the trip and you are an invitee than you do get to pitch a fit worthy of a two-year old because no one agrees you should get a plus one.


----------



## Coco.lover

I do NOT understand why Dorinda is  so fascinated with Tinsley and Scott. Dorinda is a dog with a bone. You are not obligated to tell friends about everything.


----------



## TC1

Leah (or her sister?) had posted on an IG page that Ramona had crapped her pants at the restaurant, then went to flirt with that Coutland guy. And how she was so embrrassed that a middle aged woman with "solied pants" was hitting on an engaged man half her age. LOL I was really hoping they would air it.
I did see Tinsley glance down at the back of Ramona's pants when she was urging her to go to the table.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Leah (or her sister?) had posted on an IG page that Ramona had crapped her pants at the restaurant, then went to flirt with that Coutland guy. And how she was so embrrassed that a middle aged woman with "solied pants" was hitting on an engaged man half her age. LOL I was really hoping they would air it.
> I did see Tinsley glance down at the back of Ramona's pants when she was urging her to go to the table.


Ewww! Go home and get cleaned up Ramona!
Why did the guy she was flirting with get irked when Leah and the sister talked to him?
They did look ridiculous but I guess the guys didn’t mind a little camera time.

Not sure why Dorinda needed Tinsley to make an announcement that she spent time with Scott.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> Ewww! Go home and get cleaned up Ramona!
> Why did the guy she was flirting with get irked when Leah and the sister talked to him?
> They did look ridiculous but I guess the guys didn’t mind a little camera time.
> 
> Not sure why Dorinda needed Tinsley to make an announcement that she spent time with Scott.


I think he revealed he was married or engaged, and they were giving him a hard time about him talking women and his wife or fiance not liking it.


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> Ewww! Go home and get cleaned up Ramona!
> Why did the guy she was flirting with get irked when Leah and the sister talked to him?
> They did look ridiculous but I guess the guys didn’t mind a little camera time.
> 
> Not sure why Dorinda needed Tinsley to make an announcement that she spent time with Scott.



To me, he didn't seem to really want the attention from any of the women after the first minute or two, but they wouldn't go away. Then, perhaps what irked him is that the other women blamed him for "keeping the girls there," instead of at the table. Ramona and Sonya were incredibly rude and I am not sure why THEY weren't held accountable for disgustingly bad manners. Tinsley was hosting and they accepted the invitation to the meal during a planned "girl's weekend." Visit with the girls and be polite, how hard is that? Leah's drunken mess the night before is a separate matter, IMHO. As far as the soiled pants rumor, I just can't go there....


----------



## sgj99

I would have waited for about five minutes, let Ramona and Sonja know we were ready to begin ordering and then I would have had the dinner and gone on with the table’s evening together without them.  If and when they deemed it necessary to join the table I would have let them know how rude they were.  No yelling, no hysteria, no throwing pasta.


----------



## simone72

I watched it tonight wow Sonja is disgusting so thirsty for any attention and so is Ramona. I guess they didn’t want to give any attention to Tinsley who had graciously set up the reservation at that restaurant and her family knew the owners. I didn’t see the siloed pants part ? Did anyone catch that? At the end of the day the older women must feel threatened by Leah and Tinsley being so much younger and are afraid they’re going to take the men lol
Why is Dorinda so willing for everyone to make ammenda but there she goes again with Tinsley? Is the next episode Tinsleys final one where she moves to Chicago?


----------



## chowlover2

I wish Tinsley the best in her new life! She is too good for these women!

I think Ramona needs to see a proctologist. Didn't she soil the bed in Mexico? Now this-YECH!


----------



## TC1

chowlover2 said:


> I wish Tinsley the best in her new life! She is too good for these women!
> 
> I think Ramona needs to see a proctologist. Didn't she soil the bed in Mexico? Now this-YECH!


Right? Ramona had crapped on the floor and Luann had crapped the bed and neither of them made an attempt to clean it up.Gross.


----------



## Coco.lover

I don't blame the guy for being rude to Leah and her sister. They had no business in making the fiancee comment. HE clearly was not interested . I like TInsley and wish her the best. I feel like Dorinda is jealous, she wanted a guy to take care of her like rRichard did and Scott is Tinsley's Richard. I find Leah EXTREMELY annoying.


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> I would have waited for about five minutes, let Ramona and Sonja know we were ready to begin ordering and then I would have had the dinner and gone on with the table’s evening together without them.  If and when they deemed it necessary to join the table I would have let them know how rude they were.  No yelling, no hysteria, no throwing pasta.


Me too.  Let them be and have a nice dinner with those at the table.

By the way, why did Tinsley moan that she spent so much time planning this dinner party when Bravo probably called the restaurant and set the whole thing up.


----------



## purseinsanity

What is it with these women with their fecal incontinence?  They're only in their 50s and 60s.  They need to see a doctor!  Are the rich so rich that they can soil their pants and/or rooms and no one bats a fake eyelash??  WTH??


----------



## lulilu

purseinsanity said:


> What is it with these women with their fecal incontinence?  They're only in their 50s and 60s.  They need to see a doctor!  Are the rich so rich that they can soil their pants and/or rooms and no one bats a fake eyelash??  WTH??



IDK about the supposed episode this week, but last year they all got dysentery from something they ate.  (This is not an excuse for their conduct, but an explanation for their "issues.")


----------



## simone72

lulilu said:


> IDK about the supposed episode this week, but last year they all got dysentery from something they ate.  (This is not an excuse for their conduct, but an explanation for their "issues.")


My neighbor is in her 70’s caught a parasite and has been like that for a long time till they figured it out and gave her proper medication. She just couldn’t hold it in


----------



## chowlover2

I think they are just too lazy.


----------



## TC1

I have a feeling that when Ramona went to "look upstairs" at the restaurant..she should have gone to visit the ladies room instead.


----------



## simone72

TC1 said:


> I have a feeling that when Ramona went to "look upstairs" at the restaurant..she should have gone to visit the ladies room instead.


Hahahahahaja


----------



## bagshopr

Another episode of appallingly bad behavior.  Still, I laughed when Leah and her sister went over to the men at the bar, secure in the knowledge that their beauty and youth would charm them and the senior ladies would admit defeat and return to the table. But the one man seemed thoroughly disgusted and promptly left when those two showed up.
I agree with others- the women at the dinner table should have ordered their meals , enjoyed their dinners, and left when they were finished. When/if the cougars reappeared, they could order their own dinners  and find their own way home.


----------



## swags

I can’t imagine needing that much male attention from a stranger when out.  The whole group is absurd.


----------



## sgj99

Yes, they got sick in Columbia but Sonja has spoken In the past about wearing adult diapers when traveling.  Maybe years of taking laxatives or weight loss supplements (many have this issue as a side-effect, “Alice” was called AllieOpps when it first was out (I probably haven’t spelled the product name correctly). I have nothing concrete to base this opinion on but it wouldn’t surprise me.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I cringe at Leah & Dorinda (her zingers lol), a lot this season but even Bethany’s great one liners don’t hold a candle to Leah’s crazy. I know Leah obviously has issues with alcohol but I never LOL this much! There was so much going on that I could not stop laughing at Leah’s antics. How old is she anyway?
Oh, and when they flashed back to Luanne falling in the bushes! LOL

And I’ll say it again, did Dorinda hire a new stylist? She’s on point this season with her style and I never liked anything she wore. I would love a lot of her pieces but not her overall style. Anyone ID her tan leggings? Her leather skirt and top was also really nice and her creamy white sweater in RI was TDF!

And dare I say, Ramona is coming off sane this season?
Sonja chimes in with whomever she wants to side with while stuffing her face. She cracks me up too.

I’m behind on the series ...still playing catch up.


----------



## kemilia

I'm not caught up yet, 1 epi left to go but yes, seeing LuAnn in the bushes made me laugh. I'm almost done with these "ladies" though, Leah's antics were too much for me. Ramona should be in Wiki as the definition of Cougar, imo.


----------



## purseinsanity

Honestly, these women make me cringe more than anything.  I find their behavior overall appalling.  I also found it "funny" how Ramona was describing how Leah should act with a certain sense of decorum when around the others, but most of them have been shrieking and/or crying and yelling hysterically out in public about all sorts .  I would be mortified hanging out with any of them publicly.  Maybe in someone's own home, it'd be more tolerable, but I wouldn't want them at my house.  They're destructive!


----------



## egak

Tinsley is leaving the show.









						Tinsley Mortimer Confirms 'Real Housewives of New York City' Exit
					

The socialite shared the news on Instagram on Thursday.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did anyone see Tinsley’s rock? She’s engaged to Scott!

ETA: I am always late. She’s been engaged for a few months now. Lol I had no idea.





__





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

I spoke too soon. Ramona is still bat sh*t crazy. And Sonja is there for the bait as always.


----------



## simone72

All I can say they are a bunch of old jealous hags! It was so petty they didn’t give Tinsley her moment when she announced she was moving to Chicago at the dinner. Only Leah and Elaine the friend of Ramona were nice and listening. Dorinda with her destructive comments and low blows and Ramona saying that she was on Dorindas good side at the moment and she was going to go with it. Sonja despicable the jealousy and did anyone see what she wrote under Tinsleys Instagram goodbye post? That all thanks to her she got in this show thanks to her friend she met Scott blah blah blah so awful. Good for Tinsley for pulling away and finding love and a fairytale life and happiness I will miss her fun and youthfulness on the show. Now all that’s left is a bunch of miserables ( I will give Luann a pass she was in the middle I guess. Show needs some serious re casting


----------



## simone72




----------



## luckylove

simone72 said:


> View attachment 4754815



Oh gosh, Not liking these comments from Sonja at all! Sounds so petty trying to take credit! At any rate, I will miss Tinsley"s presence on the show. She seems to have a genuinely good heart and I also liked the youthfulness she brought to these otherwise sad women.


----------



## swags

Wow, these ladies are miserable. They can’t even be happy for Tinsley. I hope Bravo gives her a wedding special! 
Dorinda was terrible to Tinsley this season and the others joining in on ignoring her was pathetic. Sonja is crazy. Bravo wanted Tins for the show. Sonja had to go along with it. There’s no way these ladies would truly recruit for the show. Too much competition in their eyes.


----------



## simone72

Funny how that Instagram post by a Sonja from earlier has disappeared mysteriously !


----------



## TC1

Leah's comment under that was to Sonja saying "WTF?"


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> Wow, these ladies are miserable. They can’t even be happy for Tinsley. I hope Bravo gives her a wedding special!
> Dorinda was terrible to Tinsley this season and the others joining in on ignoring her was pathetic. Sonja is crazy. Bravo wanted Tins for the show. Sonja had to go along with it. There’s no way these ladies would truly recruit for the show. Too much competition in their eyes.


Scott didn't want her on the show..nor want to be on the show. So I highly doubt there would be a wedding special. Unfortunately for us viewers.


----------



## simone72

Dorinda is getting a lot of heat over her comment on if Tinsley can’t get pregnant did anyone hear that ?? Something about she can using a Turkey Baster cause of her age and all the infertility moms are after her to get fired. What a sensless comment !


----------



## swags

simone72 said:


> Dorinda is getting a lot of heat over her comment on if Tinsley can’t get pregnant did anyone hear that ?? Something about she can using a Turkey Baster cause of her age and all the infertility moms are after her to get fired. What a sensless comment !


I think firing Dorinda is a good idea.


----------



## bisbee

Dorinda is a bitter woman and a mean drunk.  Not a combination I want to watch.


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> I think firing Dorinda is a good idea.



Dorinda is a mess; she desperately needs help to work through her various issues. Firing her may not be far off if she continues down this same crazy path.


----------



## Aimee3

Dorinda is so jealous of Tinsley I thought she was going to turn green on my tv screen.  Ramona is a fair weather friend and goes with whoever she thinks will advance her agenda.  I couldn’t believe those women couldn’t put a smile on their faces and pretend to be happy for Tinsley even if they were envious or didn’t think it was a good match etc.  Their reactions, or better yet non reactions, were despicable!


----------



## chowlover2

I'm so happy for Tinsley! Not a mean bone in her body and I loved her style, I will really miss her.Dorinda used to be one of my favs, I don't know what happened to her. Maybe she got together with John before she had really grieved for Richard and all of that is coming out now. I do think John was a bad influence on her. She always seemed drunk or high on cocaine. Now she is just a mean drunk. I do like Leah, I don't miss Bethenny at all because of her antics!


----------



## lulilu

I just watched last night.  I felt sorry for Dale being emotional that her girl was leaving.  It was an emotional scene when Tinsley left -- so happy.  I hope she has a happy future.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I think they need to shake up the cast.  I initially like Dorinda, but as others have said, she has become a mean nasty drunk and her obsession over Tinsely is just wierd.  I'm tired of Sonja and her antics too. Wierdly, I can tolerate Ramona and I've always had a soft spot for Lu for some reason. I have mixed feelings about Leah.  What I do think though, is both Leah and Tinsley bring  a fresher, younger viewpoint to the cast and I like that mix.  We'll see.


----------



## swags

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think they need to shake up the cast.  I initially like Dorinda, but as others have said, she has become a mean nasty drunk and her obsession over Tinsely is just wierd.  I'm tired of Sonja and her antics too. Wierdly, I can tolerate Ramona and I've always had a soft spot for Lu for some reason. I have mixed feelings about Leah.  What I do think though, is both Leah and Tinsley bring  a fresher, younger viewpoint to the cast and I like that mix.  We'll see.


I initially liked Dorinda too. I agree with your take on the other cast members  too!


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> Honestly, these women make me cringe more than anything.  I find their behavior overall appalling.  I also found it "funny" how Ramona was describing how Leah should act with a certain sense of decorum when around the others, but most of them have been shrieking and/or crying and yelling hysterically out in public about all sorts .  I would be mortified hanging out with any of them publicly.  Maybe in someone's own home, it'd be more tolerable, but I wouldn't want them at my house.  They're destructive!


They are all appalling as you said, but Leah takes it to another level.  She's annoyingly appalling. Nothing fun about it. We can just see the kind of teenager she was.  It's like she never matured.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so happy for Tinsley! Not a mean bone in her body and I loved her style, I will really miss her.Dorinda used to be one of my favs, I don't know what happened to her. Maybe she got together with John before she had really grieved for Richard and all of that is coming out now. I do think John was a bad influence on her. She always seemed drunk or high on cocaine. Now she is just a mean drunk. I do like Leah, I don't miss Bethenny at all because of her antics!


I'm happy for Tins too.(And I'm happy to never see her mother again.) 

It must be real love to move from her beloved NYC and dreams of reinventing her 'it' girl status. She's giving it up for her man.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> I'm happy for Tins too.(And I'm happy to never see her mother again.)
> 
> It must be real love to move from her beloved NYC and dreams of reinventing her 'it' girl status. She's giving it up for her man.


I feel like its a sign of maturity for Tinsley - dropping that fantasy of reliving her status as an "it" girl in NYC or to finding some one with status name, like old money etc.  Chicago may not by NYC, but it has a lot too offer. I hope the best for them.  And its smart too not to showcase their lives on reality tv show.  Reality tv shows just destroys relationships.


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so happy for Tinsley! Not a mean bone in her body and I loved her style, I will really miss her.Dorinda used to be one of my favs, I don't know what happened to her. Maybe she got together with John before she had really grieved for Richard and all of that is coming out now. I do think John was a bad influence on her. She always seemed drunk or high on cocaine. Now she is just a mean drunk. I do like Leah, I don't miss Bethenny at all because of her antics!


Yeh I'm happy for Tins too I liked her and will miss seeing her. Dorinda really showed her nastiness. And anyone noticed Ramona's shade when she said she knows someone who dated her guy for 7yrs and didnt get a closet so good for Tinsley ?! LOOL Dorinda needs to get some mental help, she started with John right after her husband passed and John just doesnt seem nice. I agree shes a mean drunk but lately she's just mean.


----------



## caramelize126

Jayne1 said:


> I'm happy for Tins too.(And I'm happy to never see her mother again.)
> 
> It must be real love to move from her beloved NYC and dreams of reinventing her 'it' girl status. She's giving it up for her man.



Its ironic that Tins is/was basically in the same situation that she was in her first marriage. At that time, she gave up her seemingly perfect life/marriage/husband for a chance at fame. Looks like she learned her lesson.

I'm happy for her. She had become my favorite and I'll miss her ( and her great style). The other girls were pretty nasty towards her. I hope they get rid of Dorinda. I agree with the previous poster that said its time to bring in some new and fresh faces.



tweegy said:


> Yeh I'm happy for Tins too I liked her and will miss seeing her. Dorinda really showed her nastiness. And anyone noticed Ramona's shade when she said she knows someone who dated her guy for 7yrs and didnt get a closet so good for Tinsley ?! LOOL Dorinda needs to get some mental help, she started with John right after her husband passed and John just doesnt seem nice. I agree shes a mean drunk but lately she's just mean.



I heard her say that but didn't make the connection that she may have been referring to Dorinda! It makes sense though LOL


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> They are all appalling as you said, but Leah takes it to another level.  She's annoyingly appalling. Nothing fun about it. We can just see the kind of teenager she was.  It's like she never matured.


Yep, I can absolutely see why her parents put her in a half way house.  If she's this bad now, God knows what she was like as a teen!


----------



## purseinsanity

I finally watched the most recent episode.  These women are just obnoxious.  I like Tinsley and hope she gets her fairy tale.  Dorinda can go turn back into the ugly, cruel step mother, Sonja can turn into a pumpkin, and LuAnn and Ramona can turn back into the scurrying little mice.  How do you sit there and just not even acknowledge or congratulate someone on news like that??  At least Ramona and LuAnn met up with her later.  I don't understand why they give Dorinda such deference.


----------



## lulilu

It was bad, wasn't it?  And now no shows for a couple of weeks.  They can all just stew in their bad behavior shown to America for a while.  Although Dorinda is such a hard case that she is not sorry in the least.  smdh


----------



## Four Tails

caramelize126 said:


> I heard her say that but didn't make the connection that she may have been referring to Dorinda! It makes sense though LOL



I figured Ramona was referring to Dorinda, but that just makes Ramona appear even more stupid because for years Dorinda has been frank about her disinterest in sharing a life and residence with John. Dorinda actively held John at arm's length. He has been shown on camera expressing interest in moving toward a point of convergence, but she plainly rebuffed him when they were together. Ramona was likely attempting a dig at Dorinda, but Ramona is just far too dim to understand nuance.


----------



## lulilu

Four Tails said:


> I figured Ramona was referring to Dorinda, but that just makes Ramona appear even more stupid because for years Dorinda has been frank about her disinterest in sharing a life and residence with John. Dorinda actively held John at arm's length. He has been shown on camera expressing interest in moving toward a point of convergence, but she plainly rebuffed him when they were together. Ramona was likely attempting a dig at Dorinda, but Ramona is just far too dim to understand nuance.



I always suspected that John just wasn't cool (attractive, hip, wealthy, etc) for Dorinda to want to film with him.  I wonder what their relationship was like off camera.  Someone said that when her DH died, John was there to hold her together.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> I always suspected that John just wasn't cool (attractive, hip, wealthy, etc) for Dorinda to want to film with him.  I wonder what their relationship was like off camera.  Someone said that when her DH died, John was there to hold her together.


I have a feeling John helped keep her "numb" from the pain with drugs and alcohol.  I think Bethenny alluded to Dorinda doing lines of coke?  I have a feeling it's true.  Dorinda used to be enjoyable to watch, now she's just nasty and seems bitter.


----------



## luckylove

purseinsanity said:


> I have a feeling John helped keep her "numb" from the pain with drugs and alcohol.  I think Bethenny alluded to Dorinda doing lines of coke?  I have a feeling it's true.  Dorinda used to be enjoyable to watch, now she's just nasty and seems bitter.



Agreed!


----------



## meluvs2shop

This season is cringey...no different from other seasons I suppose. I’m actually going to miss Tins and her adorable style that really works for her. She grew on me this season big time! Leah needs to stay away from alcohol period. Stop saying, I can’t be myself, but this is me ...blah blah blah. No you can’t be yourself when you drink and you are bat sh*t crazy. Ramona definitely thinks highly of herself and has her own issues, but back when Lea stayed at her home in the Hamptons I would have been beyond mad at Leah for what she did! Throwing tiki torches and just acting crazy...even in my heyday of partying I never acted like an idiot. Plus don’t forget how she acted in RI. I wanted to like Leah with her fresh perspective and not snobby self but I just don’t know. When Leah drinks her crazy eyes pop out just like Ramona’s! Lol her light switch dims and she becomes a different person.

And I can’t watch scenes with Dorinda and Tins. It’s so uncomfortable how she goes in on her.


----------



## Jayne1

Anyone know how successful Leah's fashion line is?  I never heard of it before.The offices that they showed us were nice.

Also, when I checked it out, it appears she was doing a basic tee shirt with a graphic on it, same as hundreds of other start ups, but now she has moved into actual fashion. But who is designing it?  I don't think Leah does anything but be a figurehead... ?


----------



## lulilu

I wonder if that was one of those office share set ups.


----------



## chaneljewel

Happy for Tinsley too!  I’ll miss her though as was always kind.  Enjoyed seeing her clothes too.   Dorinda should be ashamed at how mean she was to Tinsley. Dorinda is an unhappy, jealous woman and a drunk too.  So many of these women should never taste a drop of alcohol as their behaviors are beyond ridiculous when drinking.


----------



## kemilia

I agree with pretty much all the prior comments. 
Dorinda is a horribly mean drunk, 
Leah is a horribly scary drunk, 
Tins was like a little breeze that blew in and blew out (great style and her stack was great--always paused to see what bracelets etc. she had)--REALLY gonna miss her, 
Ramona just continues to be Ramona, 
LuAnn has grown on me once again (she does sober very well) 
and Sonja--I just love her wackiness but she knows the score, she never changes.


----------



## Prufrock613

purseinsanity said:


> I have a feeling John helped keep her "numb" from the pain with drugs and alcohol.  I think Bethenny alluded to Dorinda doing lines of coke?  I have a feeling it's true.  Dorinda used to be enjoyable to watch, now she's just nasty and seems bitter.


I agree.  When Dorinda has a very nasally sound that emerges when she *ahem* drinks too much.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm really going to miss Tinsley too.


----------



## Megs

Jayne1 said:


> Anyone know how successful Leah's fashion line is?  I never heard of it before.The offices that they showed us were nice.
> 
> Also, when I checked it out, it appears she was doing a basic tee shirt with a graphic on it, same as hundreds of other start ups, but now she has moved into actual fashion. But who is designing it?  I don't think Leah does anything but be a figurehead... ?



I never heard of her fashion line before either before the show. Her apartment isn't that nice (I mean it's nice, but I'm talking about Real Housewife standards). I have heard from very reliable sources that they will set up offices or homes or fill in the blank from a spot that they aren't usually in all for appearance. Could have been an office space that allowed them to have more space for exposure. Who knows.


----------



## Jayne1

Megs said:


> I never heard of her fashion line before either before the show. Her apartment isn't that nice (I mean it's nice, but I'm talking about Real Housewife standards). I have heard from very reliable sources that they will set up offices or homes or fill in the blank from a spot that they aren't usually in all for appearance. Could have been an office space that allowed them to have more space for exposure. Who knows.


It was a beautiful office space.  Mostly desk people working at computers, if that's how the fashion business does its work.  lol


----------



## baghagg

Dorinda mistaking Rikers Island for Randall's Island in tonight's episode made me laugh out loud!


----------



## TC1

Everything about this episode seemed forced.


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> Everything about this episode seemed forced.



I actually wound up falling asleep during it. The last part I recall was the overly rehearsed conversation between Dorinda and her daughter... I guess it couldn't hold my attention


----------



## TC1

luckylove said:


> I actually wound up falling asleep during it. The last part I recall was the overly rehearsed conversation between Dorinda and her daughter... I guess it couldn't hold my attention


You didn't miss anything!!


----------



## bisbee

I almost turned it off.  Dorinda has lost me...she has been posting procedures she has done to her face on Instagram...I don’t see any improvement.  She is just nasty.  Sonja is such a messy drunk...she needs to go somewhere to dry out.  So embarrassing to see her slurring words and stuffing food into her mouth.  Leah should go back to NOT drinking...she is ugly when she drinks, and she thinks she is SO cute.  She is not.


----------



## RueMonge

These ladies cannot call themselves Sonja’s friend if they don’t take her home when she is this drunk.


----------



## TC1

RueMonge said:


> These ladies cannot call themselves Sonja’s friend if they don’t take her home when she is this drunk.


Well, they're not friends. They're cast mates. They had filming scheduled..so they filmed.


----------



## RueMonge

TC1 said:


> Well, they're not friends. They're cast mates. They had filming scheduled..so they filmed.


You’re right. That is a cold way to treat someone though. Especially since Ramona and Lu seemed to be friends with Sonja.


----------



## TC1

I've kind of always wondered if Sonja has any true friends. Sure doesn't seem like it. If she was thrilled to get wasted with her hair and make-up team for filming..she must have been happy to have folks around. She always used to say "her gays" came over every week to party..I highly doubt that or it would have been filmed by now.
Ramona using Dorinda and Sonja for free party favours for IG social media pics is gross. But that sleazy party guy seemed to be happy about it. He also did Melissa's bday on RHONJ


----------



## swags

I missed the Halloween episode but saw the Berkshires episode. Although its a lot, I do like Dorindas home.
Other than that, I guess seeing Ramona try to argue with Elyse with her eyes closed is a little teeny bit amusing.
LuAnn and the Cabaret. Good lord, she is ridiculous.


----------



## lulilu

LuAnn couldn't be more talentless.  Her "singing" is hilarious.  She has to get other performers to fill the time.  People just want to see a RH in person.

But her ego is enormous.


----------



## swags

lulilu said:


> LuAnn couldn't be more talentless.  Her "singing" is hilarious.  She has to get other performers to fill the time.  People just want to see a RH in person.
> 
> But her ego is enormous.


I guess hats off to her for finding people to come see her “feeling Jovani”  although the pandemic put a stop to that.
Like you said people want to see a Housewife so having Sonja there would be a bonus.


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> LuAnn couldn't be more talentless.  Her "singing" is hilarious.  She has to get other performers to fill the time.  People just want to see a RH in person.
> 
> But her ego is enormous.


True, she's just the MC of a cabaret type show, but she did get some very talented, professional performers and apparently the show is fun.


----------



## chowlover2

Those purple velvet loveseats in Dorinda's Berkshire home are heavenly.


----------



## lulilu

chowlover2 said:


> Those purple velvet loveseats in Dorinda's Berkshire home are heavenly.


Right?  I was wondering where she got them -- perfect family room sofas.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> LuAnn couldn't be more talentless.  Her "singing" is hilarious.  She has to get other performers to fill the time.  People just want to see a RH in person.
> 
> But her ego is enormous.


Hence all the pictures of herself in the background of her at home talking segements


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> Hence all the pictures of herself in the background of her at home talking segements


I missed that. I am going to have to rewatch just for that. Gotta hand it to Lu, her self esteem is in tact!


----------



## baghagg

Sonja had a bunch of pictures of herself grouped together in her apartment as well - they even discussed it.


----------



## RueMonge

Wow, Lu is a cold mean drunk.


----------



## baghagg

RueMonge said:


> Wow, Lu is a cold mean drunk.


Most are..


----------



## RueMonge

baghagg said:


> Most are..


Yes, that’s true. Lu just seemed so calculated in hurting Sonja.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Sonja is many things but totally harmless. I don't like seeing her getting treated so badly.


----------



## lulilu

Some people on social media are claiming Lu and Sonja's "fight" was totally fake.  I thought Lu looked sincerely mean and nasty.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> Some people on social media are claiming Lu and Sonja's "fight" was totally fake.  I thought Lu looked sincerely mean and nasty.



I agree!


----------



## swags

Elyse and Leahs tea on Ramona. Video is at bottom with Elyse.









						RHONY's Elyse Slaine and Leah McSweeney Team Up to Diss Ramona Singer Over Why She's Unable to Get a Man, See Video
					

The Real Housewives of New York City stars Leah McSweeney and Elyse Slaine team up in an unexpected Cameo appearance to throw shade at RHONY co-star Ramona Singer.




					realityblurb.com


----------



## Swanky

I thought the fight was staged too, Lu is a terrible actress and was way over-acting imo!


----------



## lulilu

I felt bad that Sonja cried.  If it was real.  Lu did want her on the show -- it wasn't pity -- her show could have used the boost.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I am usually the first to believe everything is staged but its hard to imagine Luann would have been okay knowing she was going to look like such a *****.


----------



## baghagg

Luanne's fake crying tonight even worse than Kyle Richards'...


----------



## luckylove

baghagg said:


> Luanne's fake crying tonight even worse than Kyle Richards'...



I agree! Her fake crying was horrendous and far from believable. Everyone in my house was commenting on it! Whoever said earlier that Lu was a lousy actress was spot on!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

The first half hour was so dark - its not entertaining to watch a bunch of drunk ladies scream vicious things to each other and this seems to be happending so often now, in each episode, though Luann took nastiness to a new level in how she treated Sonia, who is basically harmless and pathetic.  And I don't really need to hear about Leah peeing on her boyfriend while she's shopping.  These women can be so vulgar - and I'm no prude.  I originally watched these shows to escape - for glamour, fashion, beautiful homes, trips and light hearted fun and yeah, some *****iness.  RHONY and RHOBV were my last hold outs for this franchise  but I'm not going to watch beyond this year.  I'm not even sure major cast shake ups would lure me back.


----------



## lulilu

CanuckBagLover said:


> The first half hour was so dark - its not entertaining to watch a bunch of drunk ladies scream vicious things to each other and this seems to be happending so often now, in each episode, though Luann took nastiness to a new level in how she treated Sonia, who is basically harmless and pathetic.  And I don't really need to hear about Leah peeing on her boyfriend while she's shopping.  These women can be so vulgar - and I'm no prude.  I originally watched these shows to escape - for glamour, fashion, beautiful homes, trips and light hearted fun and yeah, some *****iness.  RHONY and RHOBV were my last hold outs for this franchise  but I'm not going to watch beyond this year.  I'm not even sure major cast shake ups would lure me back.



Agree.  The crudeness is OTT and so extra.  The toilet scene, Lu's performance, Dorida's nastiness, Leah's attempts to be the cool young kid -- blech.  I don't even know what to believe is real any more.  I read that Lu's fight with Sonja was fake, Lu's crying seemed clearly fake, and their ability to "make up" the next day makes me think this is all a performance piece.  But it's not entertaining in the least.  I feel embarrassed watching it -- for them and me.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> Leah's attempts to be the cool young kid


^^^^THIS^^^^ 100% cannot stand it, and in her defense, that's probably the role she's been instructed to portray.


----------



## lulilu

baghagg said:


> ^^^^THIS^^^^ 100% cannot stand it, and in her defense, that's probably the role she's been instructed to portray.



I read recently that although Leah plays the "downtown" girl, who sort of made herself, that in fact her family is wealthy, and that she attended one of the most expensive schools in NY.  So she is really faking this persona she has on the show.  Is this true?


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I feel like they keep trying to find/create the new Bethenny but they’re not going to make fetch happen.


----------



## TC1

Ramona "we're the top 1%" good lord this woman is obnoxious. Dorinda is unintelligible by the end, her slurring at the bartender? yikes, these women should be humiliated to watch this back.
Every episode this season has been a drunken mess...looks like next week is no different.Did Ramona's breathalyzer reading say .19??? and she thought it was funny? mmmm ok


----------



## RueMonge

TC1 said:


> Ramona "we're the top 1%" good lord this woman is obnoxious.



Ramona is so odd, her social cues are off.  Even if she believes that about herself, you’re not supposed to say it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> ^^^^THIS^^^^ 100% cannot stand it, and in her defense, that's probably the role she's been instructed to portray.


Honestly, I think that is who she really is or wants to be the - young downtown cool kid - she seems stuck in perpetual teenage adolescent rebelliousness.  Her family is well off - don't know how wealthy - but she did go to a very expensive private school and I read somewhere she interned at Teen Vogue.   Don't know if she has money of her own through her family - like a trust fund.  I never heard about her clothing line, but I do think it was legit and was successful for a few years at least.  I do wonder if she has some modest trust fund money because she doesn't seem to be doing anything, like working on her fashion line.  

Her "downtown I'm not a Upper East Side society women", persona doesn't jibe with show. Another reason why she should go.


----------



## Coco.lover

Luann thinks her Burlesque how is Hamilton. She is so condescending and arrogant


----------



## luckylove

Coco.lover said:


> Luann thinks her Burlesque how is Hamilton. She is so condescending and arrogant



She seems to be the only one who doesn't realize her show is basically a joke. I doubt anyone there thinks she has much talent. Not sure why anyone other than those paid by bravo would attend... morbid curiosity?


----------



## ChanelCartier

lulilu said:


> I read recently that although Leah plays the "downtown" girl, who sort of made herself, that in fact her family is wealthy, and that she attended one of the most expensive schools in NY.  So she is really faking this persona she has on the show.  Is this true?


They are all fake. I think Sonja fakes the drunkness too. I still love to watch it though. It's all acting and orchestrated.


----------



## ChanelCartier

TC1 said:


> Well, they're not friends. They're cast mates. They had filming scheduled..so they filmed.


Exactly, it's all an act.


----------



## Coco.lover

Ramona thinking she is a part of the 1% is the funniest joke i heard all year.


----------



## Jayne1

lulilu said:


> I read recently that although Leah plays the "downtown" girl, who sort of made herself, that in fact her family is wealthy, and that she attended one of the most expensive schools in NY.  So she is really faking this persona she has on the show.  Is this true?


In one of the first episodes this season, one of Leah's cast-mates asked where she was from and she answered, "Chelsea."  She didn't say, "Oh, I'm from right here in New York."  She specifically named the highly desirable, expensive neighbourhood where she was from.

That said it all to me.


----------



## swags

Sonja got a facelift.








						'Real Housewives of New York's' Sonja Morgan Debuts $75,000 Facelift
					

Real Housewives of New York star Sonja Morgan underwent surgery ahead of quarantine and is now exclusively debuting her facelift and neck lift to E!. See the before and after below.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jayne1

Ramona got one also (last year) didn't she?  Nose, teeth, boobs, turned-up eyes.  What else.

Thing is, I used to like Ramona, as annoying as she was, but this year, her attitude is too much. I think she loves her new face and body so much and it has all gone to her head.

When she told that young guy at Dorinda's party that she made more money than Mario, I wonder how that could be. Failed wine venture, failed jewellery collection, failed skin care products... did she mean she took all Mario's money in the divorce?


----------



## limom

swags said:


> Sonja got a facelift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Real Housewives of New York's' Sonja Morgan Debuts $75,000 Facelift
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of New York star Sonja Morgan underwent surgery ahead of quarantine and is now exclusively debuting her facelift and neck lift to E!. See the before and after below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


75k for a facelift?
no way. Especially the one without anesthesia...
Why would they overestimate the price for?


----------



## TC1

Must have let her use those super heavily filtered pics as advertising...to cover the cost. We know she doesn't have 75K


----------



## Four Tails

TC1 said:


> Must have let her use those super heavily filtered pics as advertising...to cover the cost. We know she doesn't have 75K


Sonja is forced to be a thrifty girl these days. The fact that we know her surgeon's name and have several quotes from him in the article I saw means this was a strategic gift to Sonja in exchange for fantastic publicity. Sometimes the Housewives admit to "a tune up" or something vague (or just deny it entirely), but Sonja and her doctor hit the the press in lockstep.

For what it's worth, I think he did a great job.


----------



## TC1

Four Tails said:


> Sonja is forced to be a thrifty girl these days. The fact that we know her surgeon's name and have several quotes from him in the article I saw means this was a strategic gift to Sonja in exchange for fantastic publicity. Sometimes the Housewives admit to "a tune up" or something vague (or just deny it entirely), but Sonja and her doctor hit the the press in lockstep.
> 
> For what it's worth, I think he did a great job.


Oh, I'm sure he did do a great job. But those pics are airbrushed and filtered to death. Of course the "before" isn't..but geez..we're not stupid.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Sonja's surgeon does not need the publicity.   He is renowned for facial surgery, and has no shortage of patients. They come to him from all over the world. 
I have two of his books and he would be my top choice for a face lift, but I could never afford  him.


----------



## baghagg

So, Ramona is friends with Carol Alt (who appeared to be wearing a beige judge's robe)?


----------



## bisbee

baghagg said:


> So, Ramona is friends with Carol Alt (who appeared to be wearing a beige judge's robe)?


I think Ramona is “friends” with any woman she has ever met socially.  I do know several women who have whole “squads” of friends...some of these women are in their 60s, and funnily enough, their 30-something daughters also have LOTS of friends.  I have never been one of those, not even when I was young...maybe 3 or 4 close friends is enough for me.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> So, Ramona is friends with Carol Alt (who appeared to be wearing a beige judge's robe)?


I actually enjoyed seeing her.  I remember her from her modeling days. She's looking good. But I part of me wondered whether she was paid to be there....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Was Leah even on this show?  She rails about upper East Side women (yet she herself was raised in privilige), but this to me was what the show was all about (supposedly).  If she wants to be some hipster rebel she should find another show and I'm secretly wondering if all of her antics are designed to see if she can get a spin off for herself....


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Oh and just have to say the scene of Luanne talking to the group of former inmates who had serious issues going on melodramtically about how traumtic it was to be hand cuffed and having to spend a night in jail.... Everyone looked like WFT is the privliged white woman going on about - It was so tone deaf but classic Lu. I remember I think it was in season 1 or 2, early on anyway when she still the countess, supposed to be giving some inpsirational speech to young girls and one African American girl shyly said that she aspired to be model one day and Lu said some thing to the effect good for you and that could happen but you need to lose weight....I felt so sorry for the girl.

Last comment, WTF is Sonja doing giving speeches at the Wharton School of Business - was that really Wharton?  If my daughter was going to Wharton, I'd want my money back.  Sonja is not the epitome of a successful entrepreneur business woman.


----------



## TC1

The ticker adding up Ramona's "friend count" was hilarious
"Get production here to shut this down, I'll quit the show"    Oh Ramona, how will you stay in the top 1% of wealth without this RH paycheck?
Agree, Lu is so tone deaf "When I was arrested in PALM BEACH" LOL


----------



## chowlover2

CanuckBagLover said:


> Oh and just have to say the scene of Luanne talking to the group of former inmates who had serious issues going on melodramtically about how traumtic it was to be hand cuffed and having to spend a night in jail.... Everyone looked like WFT is the privliged white woman going on about - It was so tone deaf but classic Lu. I remember I think it was in season 1 or 2, early on anyway when she still the countess, supposed to be giving some inpsirational speech to young girls and one African American girl shyly said that she aspired to be model one day and Lu said some thing to the effect good for you and that could happen but you need to lose weight....I felt so sorry for the girl.
> 
> Last comment, WTF is Sonja doing giving speeches at the Wharton School of Business - was that really Wharton?  If my daughter was going to Wharton, I'd want my money back.  Sonja is not the epitome of a successful entrepreneur business woman.


Hopefully it is the undergraduate school at Wharton, not the Grad school. My Uncle went to the undergraduate school and was no braintrust. Our ***** went to the undergraduate division too, again no brain trust. The Graduate school is what everyone wants a MBA from. Undergrade Wharton is nothing special. The ***** kids have gone there too.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

TC1 said:


> The ticker adding up Ramona's "friend count" was hilarious
> "Get production here to shut this down, I'll quit the show"    Oh Ramona, how will you stay in the top 1% of wealth without this RH paycheck?
> Agree, Lu is so tone deaf "When I was arrested in PALM BEACH" LOL


That ticker was brilliant!


----------



## Jayne1

bisbee said:


> I think Ramona is “friends” with any woman she has ever met socially.


Her daughter did say something to that effect. lol No way she has 60 friends.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Oh and just have to say the scene of Luanne talking to the group of former inmates who had serious issues going on melodramtically about how traumtic it was to be hand cuffed and having to spend a night in jail.... Everyone looked like WFT is the privliged white woman going on about - It was so tone deaf but classic Lu.


Also, as nice as a spa day is, which included getting their makeup done, I think something more long term would be nicer. Some of those women were missing a few teeth.

I realize dental work is more costly than getting makeup put on, but makeup washes off at the end of the day and doing something more pragmatic might result in helping to turn their lives around.


----------



## bisbee

CanuckBagLover said:


> Was Leah even on this show?  She rails about upper East Side women (yet she herself was raised in privilige), but this to me was what the show was all about (supposedly).  If she wants to be some hipster rebel she should find another show and I'm secretly wondering if all of her antics are designed to see if she can get a spin off for herself....


Leah was on the show...making an absolute fool of herself as usual.  She is just embarrassing...screaming and acting like an idiot sorority girl.


----------



## swags

Averys face when Ramona announced she uses her hand instead of a dildo!
The humping housewives! Oh my god.


----------



## Jayne1

Leah never seems to wear her own clothes, from her line that is.  Sonja does, Lu used to when she had some sort of line... Leah might wear a sweatshirt, but that's it. 

Does she really have a clothing line? If she does, even she won't wear it.


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> Averys face when Ramona announced she uses her hand instead of a dildo!
> The humping housewives! Oh my god.



WTF?? Thank goodness I missed this convo entirely!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

bisbee said:


> Leah was on the show...making an absolute fool of herself as usual.  She is just embarrassing...screaming and acting like an idiot sorority girl.


I had mistyped - meant to say "Why is Leah even on the show?" But yeah, she was kind of hard to miss.


----------



## meluvs2shop

chowlover2 said:


> Hopefully it is the undergraduate school at Wharton, not the Grad school. My Uncle went to the undergraduate school and was no braintrust. Our ***** went to the undergraduate division too, again no brain trust. The Graduate school is what everyone wants a MBA from. Undergrade Wharton is nothing special. The ***** kids have gone there too.


While I agree with you- having an MBA from Wharton is major especially in business, but Wharton for undergrad still has some weight too. I don’t know about now but I don’t think any kid just gets in. Aside from those parents that have big accounts (trusts) of course, and can buy their kid into any college.


----------



## Swanky

I see Leah in her stuff, but it's more casual and lifestyle IIRC.  She can't wear it to a lot of the Housewives events.


----------



## baghagg

Did anyone catch Ramona's black B bag turned around so that the back of the bag was facing the cameras everywhere she placed it all over that spa/salon scene?

Also, when did Manhattan become so blond?  (No offense, Blondies, I'm a member of the tribe  )


----------



## TC1

Ramona griping at Leah about her behaviour at the party but not Sonja is just stupid. She really must be jealous of her on some level. Ramona used to be funny and able to poke fun at herself, now she's just obnoxious. 
Leah calling out Ramona's fake Gucci bag is funny. Who asks their 60 friends to pitch in for your bday gift so you can get a handbag? Let alone when you're in the top 1 percent like she insists she is


----------



## TC1

Also, Ramona "how many servants do we have?" SERVANTS? Really??


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Also, Ramona "how many servants do we have?" SERVANTS? Really??


She was waaaaaaaay too happy about that lol!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I thought the spa scene was surprisingly sweet and those women who had served sentences showed more grace and glass than the whole cast put together.

Ramona insisting in going in to the pool clothed and trying out the floating thing was funny.  And so was the game show quiz to allocate rooms. 

Things went down from there though - especially with Sonja.  It is just so sad and depressing to see her like this. She should be off the show and get some help. And if Leah is truly bipolar 2 - she really shouldn't be drinking, though I don't that is the reason for her torch throwing and other stupid behaviour.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Also, Ramona "how many servants do we have?" SERVANTS? Really??


You know who has a servant?  Not really, but Dorinda's help does absolutely everything and I hope she's well paid.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> You know who has a servant?  Not really, but Dorinda's help does absolutely everything and I hope she's well paid.


I have no problem with these ladies having staff, or the place they stayed having staff around to help them. I have a problem with Ramona referring to them and servants. It's demeaning, just the way she intends it.


----------



## bagshopr

TC1 said:


> I have no problem with these ladies having staff, or the place they stayed having staff around to help them. I have a problem with Ramona referring to them and servants. It's demeaning, just the way she intends it.


Ramona has one of the worst cases of Foot in Mouth syndrome that I've ever seen. She has  an exceptional knack for making inappropriate comments.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I need to catch up! I’ve been watching Dallas since NYC was behind due to the virus.


----------



## caramelize126

What gucci bag was Leah referring to? Does Ramona carry fakes??

So much for being part of the 1%...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> She was waaaaaaaay too happy about that lol!


That was funny


----------



## ChanelCartier

TC1 said:


> Must have let her use those super heavily filtered pics as advertising...to cover the cost. We know she doesn't have 75K


Didn't Sonja get a ton of money in her divorce? She was married to a billionaire. I don't get it.


----------



## TC1

ChanelCartier said:


> Didn't Sonja get a ton of money in her divorce? She was married to a billionaire. I don't get it.


She got some property, she was supposed to get a cash payout. Morgan wouldn't pay. They were in court for years. She was also sued by a movie production company for 7 million dollars and had to declare bankrupcy. She is broke, big time.


----------



## ChanelCartier

TC1 said:


> She got some property, she was supposed to get a cash payout. Morgan wouldn't pay. They were in court for years. She was also sued by a movie production company for 7 million dollars and had to declare bankrupcy. She is broke, big time.


Wow, but she must get a good paycheck from RHONY.


----------



## limom

What is it with Ramona trying to out people’s mental condition?
Sonja appears to be menopausing hard. Sadly, I identify big time. That middle spread is a *****.
Luann is a freak. She simply does not get bigger. Her figures are tdf.
Where is Tinsley?


----------



## ChanelCartier

limom said:


> What is it with Ramona trying to out people’s mental condition?
> Sonja appears to be menopausing hard. Sadly, I identify big time. That middle spread is a *****.
> Luann is a freak. She simply does not get bigger. Her figures are tdf.
> Where is Tinsley?


Tinsley moved to Chicago to be with Scott. She is off the show. Luann has no taste for fashion.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

baghagg said:


> Did anyone catch Ramona's black B bag turned around so that the back of the bag was facing the cameras everywhere she placed it all over that spa/salon scene?
> 
> Also, when did Manhattan become so blond?  (No offense, Blondies, I'm a member of the tribe  )


yes why did she do that?


----------



## FashionForwardChick

ChanelCartier said:


> Didn't Sonja get a ton of money in her divorce? She was married to a billionaire. I don't get it.


iron clad prenup


----------



## baghagg

FashionForwardChick said:


> yes why did she do that?


It made me wonder if it wasn't real and she didn't want it video taped front-facing..


----------



## Jayne1

FashionForwardChick said:


> iron clad prenup


At least she doesn't have to worry about expenses for her daughter.  Braces, education, a home, medical stuff. That would be a huge burden.

I do feel for her though.  She's struggling but trying so hard.


----------



## chowlover2

I don't know why, but I still love Sonja after all these years. I think it is because she doesn't seem to have a mean bone in her body.


----------



## TC1

Lu "I love volleyball, I'm pretty good"


----------



## baghagg

chowlover2 said:


> I don't know why, but I still love Sonja after all these years. I think it is because she doesn't seem to have a mean bone in her body.


100% agree


----------



## baghagg

TC1 said:


> Lu "I love volleyball, I'm pretty good"


Yes, that was behind silly, I was wondering if she did it on purpose for TV effect, or maybe that net was set super high..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

baghagg said:


> Yes, that was behind silly, I was wondering if she did it on purpose for TV effect, or maybe that net was set super high..


Whatever but it made great tv!  I like silly moments like this  and less depressing drama.  I don't how Lu does it but she has a fabulous body.


----------



## baghagg

CanuckBagLover said:


> Whatever but it made great tv!  I like silly moments like this  and less depressing drama.  I don't how Lu does it but she has a fabulous body.


Agreed!!!


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> Whatever but it made great tv!  I like silly moments like this  and less depressing drama.  I don't how Lu does it but she has a fabulous body.


She does.  Her height and broad shoulders help, also she's well proportioned. That's a great base for a fabulous body which she keeps up.


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> Yes, that was behind silly, I was wondering if she did it on purpose for TV effect, or maybe that net was set super high..


I'm sure she did make some good shots, but the editing isn't going to show that. The producers love to shade these ladies   which is the best part of the show (IMO)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> She does.  Her height and broad shoulders help, also she's well proportioned. That's a great base for a fabulous body which she keeps up.


She looks thinner too from the last couple of seasons, and she doesn't have that bloated look so hopefully this means she cut down on the drinking.


----------



## chowlover2

I really wish one of Sonja's ideas would pay off and bring her some cash. I'd like to see her succeed at something.


----------



## swags

Dorinda is one mean, nasty drunkard. She needs to go. Enough if this repulsive bag of crap!


----------



## jiffer

I laughed when the ladies showed up overdressed for dinner at the Mexican restaurant. I have eaten at that restaurant many times and they probably stuck out like a sore thumb. Its a very casual laid back place. 

I usually like Dorinda but lately she is more nasty than usual. I think she must be going through something in addition to over drinking. It seems like she is going through a midlife crisis.


----------



## chowlover2

I think part of Dorinda's problem is she never mourned Richard properly. I have the feeling she jumped into a relationship with John so as not to be alone. It happens a lot with people who had good marriages, look at Paul McCartney and Heather Mills. Some people are just afraid of being alone for any length of time.


----------



## lulilu

chowlover2 said:


> I think part of Dorinda's problem is she never mourned Richard properly. I have the feeling she jumped into a relationship with John so as not to be alone. It happens a lot with people who had good marriages, look at Paul McCartney and Heather Mills. Some people are just afraid of being alone for any length of time.



I read somewhere that people who had been in happy marriages are more likely to move on faster after a spouse dies.


----------



## chowlover2

lulilu said:


> I read somewhere that people who had been in happy marriages are more likely to move on faster after a spouse dies.


That's true. My Dad passed when I was 19. My Mom was 40, in the prime of her life. She met so many frogs but finally met a lovely man 4 yrs later. It doesn't always happen that way, so many creeps. I'll tell you something funny though. My Mom found out dated his previous girlfriend 12 yrs.She met him in Oct, and by date 3 knew he was a keeper ( actually knew the first time she saw him ) My Mom knew she wanted to be married. So on th 3rd date she told him they could build a life together and she was giving him 6 months. If he did't propose by then he could hit the bricks-LOL! He proposed on Valentines Day and they were married  in Oct. And they had 24 good years til she passed. She was very lucky!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> I think part of Dorinda's problem is she never mourned Richard properly. I have the feeling she jumped into a relationship with John so as not to be alone. It happens a lot with people who had good marriages, look at Paul McCartney and Heather Mills. Some people are just afraid of being alone for any length of time.


I could see that in Dorinda - not wanting to be alone. But I also think she mourns that social status that being married to Richard gave her.  I used to like Dorinda, and there are times when I still do, but she was one mean nasty drunk and goes for the jugular every time.  She has a drinking problem and should get help.


----------



## swags

CanuckBagLover said:


> I could see that in Dorinda - not wanting to be alone. But I also think she mourns that social status that being married to Richard gave her.  I used to like Dorinda, and there are times when I still do, but she was one mean nasty drunk and goes for the jugular every time.  She has a drinking problem and should get help.


She is so defensive! Lu couldn’t tell her what Ramona said before she was calling her out on her arrest again. I think it’s time for her to go. She was awful to Tinsley and has nothing to offer other than being a mean drunk.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

I haven’t watched RHONY since season 1 and just started this season.  I’ve seen a few episode here and there. I really liked Tinsley and Carole Radziwill. It appears that every episode is them getting wasted. Every episode is Leah, Sonja, Dorinda getting drunk by the pool, dinner party, lunch, another house party.  They are trashy and bat **** crazy. 

 It got me curious, I rewatched an episode in season 2 and they were a bunch of pretentious Hampton pricks. In some way they‘ve become a lot more entertaining lol.


----------



## chowlover2

i am pretty sure when Dorinda was with John the pair snorted quite a lot of coke. I wonder if that has anything to do with her personality change?


----------



## rockhollow

hello ladies - long time since I have been here and just as long since I saw any housewife shows.
I have been stuck in Jamaica for the last 5 months with all this virus problems, and had no computer.
So I have been bingewatching New York for the last couple of days.

Yikes, what is going on with these ladies!!!
Dorinda has gone completely crazy - she was a favourite of mine, but she is frightening this season.
Could she have been more obsessed and cruel to Tinsley????
She mean and nasty sober or drunk. She needs some professional help.

Thank goodness Tinsley has left this show, and I hope she or at least Scott keeps Bravo well away from their life.

Poor Sonja, her delusions and drunkiness have moved way past amusing. Shame on the other women and Bravo for allowing her to get in that condition. I know they can't stop her from drinking, but they could refuse to film with her.
I so wish that Sonja could get a break and become financially sound, or at least find a rich man that adored her and would treat her well.

Ramona has always been crazy and I kind of enjoyed it, but she's also got a really bitter edge to her this season and it's not good.
If I had to hear her talk about her 50+ best friends again, it will be too much.

Luann is looking like a million bucks, and still has her overinflated ego. She was a bit hard to take throughout her sober time, but she's another mean drunk.
Fake or not, the scene where she attacks Sonja for wanting to paid more for the cabaret show, was despicable.
The classless Countess.

And not liking anything about the new Leah - well maybe when she goes after Ramona is amusing.

Off to now see what happens in BH - how is it without LVP?


----------



## chowlover2

Awful!


----------



## Jayne1

It's not just that Dorinda is a mean drunk -- it's the next morning she's all smiles and acting like nothing has happened.

Wonder if Lu has come back to reality now that she has no cabaret show (due to covid.)


----------



## luckylove

Jayne1 said:


> It's not just that Dorinda is a mean drunk -- it's the next morning she's all smiles and acting like nothing has happened.
> 
> Wonder if Lu has come back to reality now that she has no cabaret show (due to covid.)



I doubt Lou has returned to what most of us feel is reality.... her reality as a narcissist gives her a very different view of herself, ha!


----------



## bisbee

Dorinda is really an awful woman...she needs to be in an anger management class.  Of course, Ramona recognizes the problem...but she is such a bad actress the only thing she accomplishes is to highlight her own ridiculous reaction.


----------



## ChanelCartier

bisbee said:


> Dorinda is really an awful woman...she needs to be in an anger management class.  Of course, Ramona recognizes the problem...but she is such a bad actress the only thing she accomplishes is to highlight her own ridiculous reaction.


I think Dorinda is mourning her husband understandably so. She loved him a lot and had a great relationship and lifestyle with him. She changed a lot this season. I'm not liking her, or the way she treated Tinsley.


----------



## bisbee

ChanelCartier said:


> I think Dorinda is mourning her husband understandably so. She loved him a lot and had a great relationship and lifestyle with him. She changed a lot this season. I'm not liking her, or the way she treated Tinsley.


Yes, everyone mourns differently.  However, if Dorinda’s husband passed recently, her bad behavior might be understandable and forgivable.  She very well may now be coming to terms with her loss, but her deranged behavior and inexplicable anger has no excuse.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Who really knows how Dorinda's marriage was?   I have a friend who had a terrible marriage with a husband who always threatened to leave her. She didn't like his kids, and both she and her husband were alcoholics.   After he died, she went to rehab.  She now goes on and on about being a grieving widow, and how wonderful her husband was.  She also now refers to her step children, as "my children."    What can you say to someone who rewrites history?


----------



## baghagg

KellyObsessed said:


> Who really knows how Dorinda's marriage was?   I have a friend who had a terrible marriage with a husband who always threatened to leave her. She didn't like his kids, and both she and her husband were alcoholics.   After he died, she went to rehab.  She now goes on and on about being a grieving widow, and how wonderful her husband was.  She also now refers to her step children, as "my children."    What can you say to someone who rewrites history?


So oooooooo true 100%!!!!


----------



## Aimee3

I don’t believe Dorinda’s bad behavior is due to her mourning her dead husband. He died 9 years ago in 2011.  I don’t care if it was the greatest love the world had ever seen ( and I doubt it was since she immediately moved on with the slimey John) but it’s no excuse for her drunkenness and nastiness.


----------



## limom

All I have to say is that, I enjoy the countess getting hit by the volley ball, a little too much!
And yes, I am totally jealous of how great her body looked while she played volley ball in a bikini....


----------



## ChanelCartier

KellyObsessed said:


> Who really knows how Dorinda's marriage was?   I have a friend who had a terrible marriage with a husband who always threatened to leave her. She didn't like his kids, and both she and her husband were alcoholics.   After he died, she went to rehab.  She now goes on and on about being a grieving widow, and how wonderful her husband was.  She also now refers to her step children, as "my children."    What can you say to someone who rewrites history?


IDK it seems like she was happy and in love. That's how it's portrayed anyway.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Dorinda very likely was happy and in love.   It's possible that she wasn't always a mean drunk.  it's also possible she didn't drink as much as she doesn't now?   My friend portrays her marriage as wonderful now, and when her husband was alive they barely tolerated each other.  Alcohol was a huge part of their fighting.  Who knows how the memory works, where drinking is concerned?


----------



## purseinsanity

bisbee said:


> Yes, everyone mourns differently.  However, if Dorinda’s husband passed recently, her bad behavior might be understandable and forgivable.  She very well may now be coming to terms with her loss, but her deranged behavior and inexplicable anger has no excuse.


I think she said she was with John for 7 years??  So it's not like her husband passed away yesterday.  And she carries on like they were married for years but I think someone posted only 6?  He's been dead longer than they were together!  Sure, maybe she never mourned properly, but that doesn't give her the right to be a witch to everyone now.  She's a mean, nasty drunk.  You don't treat anyone, especially your "friends" that horribly, then turn around and blame it on the rose day after day after day.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

KellyObsessed said:


> Dorinda very likely was happy and in love.   It's possible that she wasn't always a mean drunk.  it's also possible she didn't drink as much as she doesn't now?   My friend portrays her marriage as wonderful now, and when her husband was alive they barely tolerated each other.  Alcohol was a huge part of their fighting.  Who knows how the memory works, where drinking is concerned?


It seems to me that when she first came on the show she wasn't as nasty.  I feel her drunken behavior has gotten worse over the past 2 seasons.  I suspect she was very happy and in love with her husband, but I bet she also romanticizes it too, which is not unual when we lose somone we love, I think we tend to forgot about the bad and remember the good.


----------



## swags

I think Dorindas behavior has more to do with being on the show for several seasons and less to do with her personal life. She’s pretty much getting paid to drink and the nastiness flows naturally now that she’s a seasoned cast member.  She also seems jealous of anyone else’s success. When Sonja was working on something she starts raising her voice. When Tinsley announced she was moving on with Scott, Dorinda talked over her news. She never seems happy for anyone.


----------



## Rouge H

So true and it’s because she’s not happy herself. Who would be with that boyfriend he makes me cringe everyone he’s on the show.


----------



## bisbee

Rouge H said:


> So true and it’s because she’s not happy herself. Who would be with that boyfriend he makes me cringe everyone he’s on the show.


She broke up with him...at least that’s what she said...


----------



## swags

I‘m finishing the most recent episode. Leah just admitted to peeing the bed. They have the worst bathroom issues and love discussing them.  Someone is always peeing, pooping, or passing gas.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> I‘m finishing the most recent episode. Leah just admitted to peeing the bed. They have the worst bathroom issues and love discussing them.  Someone is always peeing, pooping, or passing gas.



Disgusting.  What is it with these women?

Also, is anyone familiar with Leah's fashion brand?  Where is it sold?  I feel Leah scheming to get her own spinoff series.


----------



## Jayne1

swags said:


> I‘m finishing the most recent episode. Leah just admitted to peeing the bed. They have the worst bathroom issues and love discussing them.  Someone is always peeing, pooping, or passing gas.


I can't believe it! Peeing and pooping in strange beds. They're so casual about it and don't seem mortified.


CanuckBagLover said:


> Also, is anyone familiar with Leah's fashion brand?  Where is it sold?  I feel Leah scheming to get her own spinoff series.


I also previously asked about that.

I only see her in a Married to the Mob generic sweatshirt that looks like a Walmart sweatshirt, expect it has her logo. 

I do like her outfits, for the most part, because she has the figure to compliment them, but I don't think they are from her brand.


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> I‘m finishing the most recent episode. Leah just admitted to peeing the bed. They have the worst bathroom issues and love discussing them.  Someone is always peeing, pooping, or passing gas.


I'm appalled.  Dorinda talked about pooping on the floor??  I'm sorry, no matter how sick you are, I think you can make it to one of the many toilets in that mansion.  I truly feel sorry for the staff that has to clean up after these "high class" women.  Absolutely disgusting.

I remember thinking how odd it was that all their dogs never seemed house trained and no one thought it was a big deal.  I'd prefer to go back to animals having accidents in the house instead of grown women.


----------



## chaneljewel

Dorinda is a mean drunk.  She always blames someone else for her cruel behavior too. Another worthless housewives show.  And the disgusting bathroom issues aren’t the least bit entertaining.  If this is the best that the show can give, then I say dump it in the sewer and forget about it.  The network is wasting money.


----------



## TC1

The nonchalant manner these women crap on floors is very disturbing.


----------



## limom




----------



## KellyObsessed

No Comment.


----------



## bagshopr

I am tired of their cavalier attitude towards incontinence. I am tired of their incoherent arguments, drunk or sober. But mostly I am tired of Dorinda's temper. I would not want to be in a group with her, she is too volatile. She should be removed from the cast. On a side note...those granny square pants. wth ?????


----------



## rockhollow

well that was a quite video to watch 
Luann's body is looking so fine, but her face just looked so unnatural - it's so smooth it looks like she's wearing a mask.
Cabaret might be a good fit for Luann, but she's not much of a singer.


----------



## rockhollow

Just watched the latest episode and fell asleep, had to try about 3 times to stay awake and watch the whole thing - seems like a filler episode.

I did laugh a bit at Romona sending a group text (but suprise, surprise - she didn't include Leah) about anger management.
We all knew how well that was going to go over with Dorinda.
Dorinda is just such a mess this season. 
And I don't care how expensive and where she got those sparkly crochet inspired pants they were so ugly. 
Any of us of a certain age will remember all those crocheted items from out past - and it's not a wonderful fond memory.




I listen to a podcast - Watch What Crappens, and one of the guys on it mimics Ramona so well, that when ever I hear her now I always hear his voice - much more amusing - so enjoyed Ramona session with her therapist and her going on about how cool and sexy she is as well as being so smart and popular.


----------



## limom

The pants reminded me of Roseanne’s couch


----------



## earthygirl

I’m new to RHONY...watched a few episodes here and there from previous seasons when Bethany was on the show, but not enough to figure out the women or whose side I was on. Heheh.  This is the first season I’ve been watching from the beginning. 

Anyway, I’m just wondering why Ramona has any friends  at all and why she seems to get away with the way she treats the other cast members.  She seems extremely self-centered if not narcissistic, insecure and her logic doesn’t make an sense. I agree with Leah that Ramona tries to gaslight the others.  I just find her obnoxious.  

Leah, oddly enough, seems to be the most mature and logical one of the group. I like her because she seems more real than the rest.  Sonja is a character.  Shes likeable but still a little cuckoo. Okay A LoT cuckoo.


----------



## bisbee

limom said:


> The pants reminded me of Roseanne’s couch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825097


Dorinda posted this on Instagram along with a photo of herself in those pants.  I couldn’t believe how many comments asked where she got them so they could buy them!  I was tempted to say how ugly the pants are...but held back.


----------



## baghagg

bisbee said:


> Dorinda posted this on Instagram along with a photo of herself in those pants.  I couldn’t believe how many comments asked where she got them so they could buy them!  I was tempted to say how ugly the pants are...but held back.


I have a vague recollection of one of the other housewives wearing something almost identical, but in a short jacket (Bethenny maybe?) in a previous season.  I remember thinking at that time how gorgeous the jacket (or cardigan?) was.  I have a feeling that the pants might look much better in person (just like some celebrities lol).


----------



## swags

Does Sonja live in the townhouse again?


----------



## swags

The Married to the Mob collection is t-shirts, hoodies and hats. I hope her sales went up during quarantine! What better time to sell comfy clothes.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> The Married to the Mob collection is t-shirts, hoodies and hats. I hope her sales went up during quarantine! What better time to sell comfy clothes.


Maybe her casual street wear was more ground breaking when she first launched her label, I think she's had it for a while, but its nothing new now.  Every designer does it now.  And its a horrible name for a brand.


----------



## ChanelCartier

bisbee said:


> Dorinda posted this on Instagram along with a photo of herself in those pants.  I couldn’t believe how many comments asked where she got them so they could buy them!  I was tempted to say how ugly the pants are...but held back.


They are ugly LOL.


----------



## ChanelCartier

swags said:


> Does Sonja live in the townhouse again?


No I don't think she moved back. She rents it out.


----------



## lulilu

I can't believe anyone buys Leah's cheap sweatshirts with MTTM on them.  Not even in interesting letters.

I've heard that Dorinda (allegedly) is known as a drunk in the Upper East side, where she is frequently seen being helped into cabs in the afternoons -- if I recall, she takes afternoon naps and that would explain why.


----------



## baghagg

lulilu said:


> I can't believe anyone buys Leah's cheap sweatshirts with MTTM on them.  Not even in interesting letters.
> 
> I've heard that Dorinda (allegedly) is known as a drunk in the Upper East side, where she is frequently seen being helped into cabs in the afternoons -- if I recall, she takes afternoon naps and that would explain why.


It's a shame, but it makes sense..


----------



## swags

While I didn’t see anything special about Leahs line, I do wish her well. Im growing more fond of her. 
Thats too bad about Dorinda. They all seem to have issues with drinking.


----------



## anabanana745

lulilu said:


> I can't believe anyone buys Leah's cheap sweatshirts with MTTM on them.  Not even in interesting letters.
> 
> I've heard that Dorinda (allegedly) is known as a drunk in the Upper East side, where she is frequently seen being helped into cabs in the afternoons -- if I recall, she takes afternoon naps and that would explain why.



That wouldn’t surprise me. She is so volatile! Good on Ramona for calling her out and it’s a shame the other women stayed silent when Dorinda is clearly nuts and has issues. She dismissed Luann so rudely. Any time someone brings up issues she doesn’t want to hear it.


----------



## earthygirl

anabanana745 said:


> That wouldn’t surprise me. She is so volatile! Good on Ramona for calling her out and it’s a shame the other women stayed silent when Dorinda is clearly nuts and has issues. She dismissed Luann so rudely. Any time someone brings up issues she doesn’t want to hear it.


I actu don’t know who’s worse Dorinda or Ramona?!!


----------



## swags

earthygirl said:


> I actu don’t know who’s worse Dorinda or Ramona?!!


Ramona makes me cringe. Why not talk to Dorinda instead of getting hysterical. Then she brings up her dad which I find it hard to believe she has the same feelings when Dorinda is a jerk that she had when her dad was verbally abusive. If they want to get anywhere with her they need to keep emotion out of it although it didnt work for Lu.


----------



## chowlover2

LuAnn seemed to get her act together from last season, I wonder what happened.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> LuAnn seemed to get her act together from last season, I wonder what happened.


Let's hope the humilation of getting arrested knocked some sense into her. 

 I hope she keeps the drinking under control.  But this show is getting unwatchable. I don't want to watch mean drunk women go after each other.  Sonja, Dorinda, Lu and Leah all have drinking or addiction issues.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> LuAnn seemed to get her act together from last season, I wonder what happened.


She got the attention back (and the pay cheque) from her apparently successful cabaret show. She has a purpose again, one that feeds her ego.

Just a thought.


----------



## earthygirl

CanuckBagLover said:


> Let's hope the humilation of getting arrested knocked some sense into her.
> 
> I hope she keeps the drinking under control.  But this show is getting unwatchable. I don't want to watch mean drunk women go after each other.  Sonja, Dorinda, Lu and Leah all have drinking or addiction issues.


True.... this is not how normal adults behave when they drink.   Also, they’re  all single, older, egotistical and unhappy (except for Leah IMO).  They all need therapy...like life changing, profound insight into their own issues.  It’s hilarious to watch Ramona talk about how wonderful and desirable she is to her therapist. That woman has no insight whatsoever. She may be financially independent but she’ll never attract a man with good character unless she can do some serious work on herself.


----------



## baghagg

Ramona definitely should know by now how to _read the room_!  60 plus years is a _looooooooong time_ not to have developed such a basic skill ..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> She got the attention back (and the pay cheque) from her apparently successful cabaret show. She has a purpose again, one that feeds her ego.
> 
> Just a thought.


good point.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

earthygirl said:


> True.... this is not how normal adults behave when they drink.   Also, they’re  all single, older, egotistical and unhappy (except for Leah IMO).  They all need therapy...like life changing, profound insight into their own issues.  It’s hilarious to watch Ramona talk about how wonderful and desirable she is to her therapist. That woman has no insight whatsoever. She may be financially independent but she’ll never attract a man with good character unless she can do some serious work on herself.


I agree with you but I don't think Leah is happy.  She may act happy but I think there is still a lot of anger there at her parents and she seems emotionally stunted as rebellious  teenager.  And she shouldn't be drinking if she had addiction/alcohol issues in the past and if its true that she's disagnosed as bipolar 2.   I felt sorry for her mother.  I have had alcoholism in my family and I can't tell you how much agnst and anxiety you feel when you see someone you love who is an alcoholic start  drinking again.


----------



## bisbee

Looks like Dorinda is leaving RHNY.  Good...I for one am tired of her antics.  It has been impossible for any of the others to even have a conversation with her, since she never shuts up long enough to hear what they say.  I can’t deal with that unwarranted anger from such a position of privilege.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisbee said:


> Looks like Dorinda is leaving RHNY.  Good...I for one am tired of her antics.  It has been impossible for any of the others to even have a conversation with her, since she never shuts up long enough to hear what they say.  I can’t deal with that unwarranted anger from such a position of privilege.


Thank God!  I used to like her, but now she's nothing but a nasty drunk.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I think it was a good idea for Dorinda to get off the show.   Once the fans are against you they dig up all kinds of dirt.


----------



## purseinsanity

https://twitter.com/search?q=dorinda+medley&ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Esearch
		


LOL lots of brutal(-ly honest!) comments!


----------



## TC1

I wonder if it was of her own choosing? Leah had been quoted as saying she wanted to see more diversity on the cast next season. Seems like the cat was out of the bag then that at least some(one) was leaving. I wish it was Ramona.


----------



## bagshopr

bisbee said:


> Looks like Dorinda is leaving RHNY.  Good...I for one am tired of her antics.  It has been impossible for any of the others to even have a conversation with her, since she never shuts up long enough to hear what they say.  I can’t deal with that unwarranted anger from such a position of privilege.


Fantastic news! A bitter, nasty woman has no place on television.


----------



## haute okole

Dorinda is off of the show!  Yay!  In this environment, I am so over watching entitled, mean spirited addicts with zero insight bemoan their victimhood.  Good riddance.


----------



## Swanky

I wish it was Dorinda and Ramona!


----------



## kemilia

Haven't finished the most recent episode but what was with the piece of POOP on the sisal rug that Sonja was poking at with her toe? 

Then Ramona mumbled something about pooping or poop being in her robe or something---what is going on here? I noticed it was a sisal rug, not all that easy to get totally clean like a tile floor. Did I miss something? Are these women so drunk all the time that they just "go" anywhere?


----------



## Jayne1

kemilia said:


> Haven't finished the most recent episode but what was with the piece of POOP on the sisal rug that Sonja was poking at with her toe?
> 
> Then Ramona mumbled something about pooping or poop being in her robe or something---what is going on here? I noticed it was a sisal rug, not all that easy to get totally clean like a tile floor. Did I miss something? Are these women so drunk all the time that they just "go" anywhere?


Yes, it seems Ramona couldn't hold it in and she even had some on her robe.  I don't get it.  It wasn't traveler's diarrhea, which would be more understandable. I just don't get it.


----------



## Heart Star

It's the first good thing to happen in 2020! 
But seriously, Dorinda had to go. She made the show unbearable to watch and that's saying a lot!


----------



## Jayne1

So, Leah has a “fashion” line, that’s really a sweatshirt line, but it seems she waltzes in, like Sonja, and glances over the product designed by her team, offers a suggestion, such as, change the white stitching to black, and off she goes.

She said her fit model wasn’t available, but I find it hard to believe she needs a fit model for a sweatshirt.

That office looks suspicious too, as in, she really doesn’t have such a nice office.  Is it someone else’s… maybe the baby daddy’s office?  He has some sort of streetwear fashion line.

Leah doesn’t even showcase her own sweats.  At least Sonja wears the clothes she didn’t design, but carries her name.

I don’t mind Leah, but I’m afraid she’ll insist on bringing her sister on next year and then it’s not a real housewives show but a Sex in the City type show starring the McSweeneys.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> Just saw the last epode.
> 
> So, Leah has a “fashion” line, that’s really a sweatshirt line, but it seems she waltzes in, like Sonja, and glances over the product designed by her team, offers a suggestion, such as, change the white stitching to black, and off she goes.
> 
> She said her fit model wasn’t available, but I find it hard to believe she needs a fit model for a sweatshirt.
> 
> That office looks suspicious too, as in, she really doesn’t have such a nice office.  Is it someone else’s… maybe the baby daddy’s office?  He has some sort of streetwear fashion line.
> 
> Leah doesn’t even showcase her own sweats.  At least Sonja wears the clothes she didn’t design, but carries her name.
> 
> I don’t mind Leah, but I’m afraid she’ll insist on bringing her sister on next year and then it’s not a real housewives show but a Sex in the City type show starring the McSweeneys.


Couldn't have said this better myself!  I've also been wondering if she coined the name of her clothing company from her own life experience (if you know what I mean  ...


----------



## ChanelCartier

I just heard Dorinda's leaving the show!


----------



## ChanelCartier

bisbee said:


> Looks like Dorinda is leaving RHNY.  Good...I for one am tired of her antics.  It has been impossible for any of the others to even have a conversation with her, since she never shuts up long enough to hear what they say.  I can’t deal with that unwarranted anger from such a position of privilege.


Yeah she has been annoying!


----------



## luckylove

I know it's crazy, but a part of me would have liked to see Dorinda go through a genuine transformation toward healing and growing into a better/healthier person.


----------



## swags

luckylove said:


> I know it's crazy, but a part of me would have liked to see Dorinda go through a genuine transformation toward healing and growing into a better/healthier person.


Dorinda had some good and real moments in the past but I can‘t think of any that occurred this season. She was awful. 
I think they should give Elyse a shot, I’d like to see her home life which has been controversial.


----------



## earthygirl

CanuckBagLover said:


> I agree with you but I don't think Leah is happy.  She may act happy but I think there is still a lot of anger there at her parents and she seems emotionally stunted as rebellious  teenager.  And she shouldn't be drinking if she had addiction/alcohol issues in the past and if its true that she's disagnosed as bipolar 2.   I felt sorry for her mother.  I have had alcoholism in my family and I can't tell you how much agnst and anxiety you feel when you see someone you love who is an alcoholic start  drinking again.



yes..I agree with your assessment of Leah.  Leah seems less caught up in her ego than the others though. I think that makes her more likeable to me.

 You’re right...she shouldn’t be drinking if she‘s struggled with addiction in the past.  Unfortunately, people with psychological conditions are usually their own worst enemy.  It’s hard when you love someone and that person makes decisions that not only hurt herself/himself , but also negatively affect his/her loved ones.  I’m sorry you have had to deal with that. Prayers.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> So, Leah has a “fashion” line, that’s really a sweatshirt line, but it seems she waltzes in, like Sonja, and glances over the product designed by her team, offers a suggestion, such as, change the white stitching to black, and off she goes.
> 
> She said her fit model wasn’t available, but I find it hard to believe she needs a fit model for a sweatshirt.
> 
> That office looks suspicious too, as in, she really doesn’t have such a nice office.  Is it someone else’s… maybe the baby daddy’s office?  He has some sort of streetwear fashion line.
> 
> Leah doesn’t even showcase her own sweats.  At least Sonja wears the clothes she didn’t design, but carries her name.
> 
> I don’t mind Leah, but I’m afraid she’ll insist on bringing her sister on next year and then it’s not a real housewives show but a Sex in the City type show starring the McSweeneys.


I don't mind Leah too much (since I don't have to deal with her IRL), but her sister is annoying.  Something about her rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## earthygirl

swags said:


> Dorinda had some good and real moments in the past but I can‘t think of any that occurred this season. She was awful.
> I think they should give Elyse a shot, I’d like to see her home life which has been controversial.


Maybe replace Ramona with Elyse???!!! I’d like to see how Ramona would react to that change!!!


----------



## Aimee3

NY Post page six is saying Dorinda was Blindsided at being fired, and that Bravo also didn’t like how when she was drunk she gets mean.  Maybe someone from a Bravo has been reading this thread!


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> She got some property, she was supposed to get a cash payout. Morgan wouldn't pay. They were in court for years. She was also sued by a movie production company for 7 million dollars and had to declare bankrupcy. She is broke, big time.


She probably filed for bankruptcy to protect her assets that way she didn’t  have to pay out of pocket when she was sued.

Lea’s face when she calls someone crazy or psychotic makes me LOL bc she actually looks like she’s the one that’s gonna lose it. When she crinkles her nose, her eyes get crazy followed by her fingers flapping all over the place I’m like here’s Looney Lea.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Aimee3 said:


> NY Post page six is saying Dorinda was Blindsided at being fired, and that Bravo also didn’t like how when she was drunk she gets mean.  Maybe someone from a Bravo has been reading this thread!


She is mean. At Ramona’s party I didn’t like how she spoke to the bartender about taking her drink. It’s free booze. Just ask for another one.
Plus the way she treated Tins in the beginning of the season was actually hard to watch.


----------



## baghagg

Unfortunately Dorinda had no storyline.  It may be that simple.


----------



## ChanelCartier

baghagg said:


> Unfortunately Dorinda had no storyline.  It may be that simple.


True, Ramona doesn't have one either actually. That I can think of anyway.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

luckylove said:


> I know it's crazy, but a part of me would have liked to see Dorinda go through a genuine transformation toward healing and growing into a better/healthier person.


Hopefully she can do this off camera.


----------



## RueMonge

luckylove said:


> I know it's crazy, but a part of me would have liked to see Dorinda go through a genuine transformation toward healing and growing into a better/healthier person.


I agree. I like Dorinda and feel like she’s having a real crisis. Emotional and substance.  She reminds me of a little kid just acting as horrible as they can when they’re miserable. I hope she works it out.


----------



## limom

All that rage, for what?
I enjoyed Dorinda at first  and I am happy that she is leaving/got fired before she becomes even more unbearable.
Imho, it is the alcohol/drug talking. She seems like a decent person overall.
Plus, she can always return when she has whatever trouble her under control.


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> Unfortunately Dorinda had no storyline.  It may be that simple.


Well... so much for _my_ theory.. Page Six says it's her behavior








						Dorinda Medley fired from ‘RHONY’ for being a ‘mean drunk’
					

“In this climate of social justice and cancel culture, she was not a good representative of the show or the network.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## ChanelCartier

baghagg said:


> Well... so much for _my_ theory.. Page Six says it's her behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorinda Medley fired from ‘RHONY’ for being a ‘mean drunk’
> 
> 
> “In this climate of social justice and cancel culture, she was not a good representative of the show or the network.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Wow crazy. I can't believe they canned her. The reunion should be good.


----------



## Aimee3

ChanelCartier said:


> Wow crazy. I can't believe they canned her. The reunion should be good.



But the reunion was taped BEFORE they fired her!


----------



## baghagg

Aimee3 said:


> But the reunion was taped BEFORE they fired her!


Yes, they had their reunion and then it was decided.  Allegedly her "performance" at the reunion sealed the deal..


----------



## RueMonge

baghagg said:


> Well... so much for _my_ theory.. Page Six says it's her behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorinda Medley fired from ‘RHONY’ for being a ‘mean drunk’
> 
> 
> “In this climate of social justice and cancel culture, she was not a good representative of the show or the network.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



I am dumbfounded that this show has decided it has standards. That’s pretty funny.


----------



## Aimee3

baghagg said:


> Yes, they had their reunion and then it was decided.  Allegedly her "performance" at the reunion sealed the deal..


She came drunk to the reunion?  Yikes!!!


----------



## limom

Aimee3 said:


> She came drunk to the reunion?  Yikes!!!


If she got drunk at the reunion, she is obviously not well. Whatever happened to sending talent to rehab?
Was she that obnoxious? 
Mel Gibson’ s crazy levels?


----------



## baghagg

Don't know exactly what went down at the reunion, it remains to be seen..


----------



## Aimee3

baghagg said:


> Don't know exactly what went down at the reunion, it remains to be seen..


When is it going to be on?  Does anyone know?  Maybe Dorinda lashed out at Tinsley.  I know Tinsley was supposed to come back for the reunion.  It must kill Dorinda to see Tinsley happy.


----------



## baghagg

Aimee3 said:


> When is it going to be on?  Does anyone know?  Maybe Dorinda lashed out at Tinsley.  I know Tinsley was supposed to come back for the reunion.  It must kill Dorinda to see Tinsley happy.


I think tomorrow night's episode is the season finale, so the reunion should start the following week (or the week after that if  Bravo isn't running new programming during the week leading up to labor day).


----------



## baghagg

Watching season 10 on Bravo right now - realizing that 4 out of 7 cast members are gone; Ramona, Sonja and Luann are the only OGs (I do know Sonja was not there from day one) remaining..  without Carol, Bethenny, Tinsley and now Dorinda there's been a lot of loss.  I do believe this show suffers without B and now without D, and Tinsley is missed as well.  Not so sure that NY can recoup..


----------



## CanuckBagLover

RueMonge said:


> I am dumbfounded that this show has decided it has standards. That’s pretty funny.


I was thinking the same thing, given the past of the consistently horrible things these women have said and done to each other - Tinsley and Sonja are about the only exceptions.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Adverstising here RH of Cheshire and another RH set in South Africa (can't remember the city). Anyone see these?  I loved RH of Melbourne.


----------



## limom

I would like more women like Tinsley to be cast. Non problematic, absolutely non relatable (to me) and kind.
I am not here for women who are going thru serious crisis. It is not entertaining and rather exploitative.
I liked Jules for example.
Same goes with Sutton. 
One can have a storyline without demeaning themselves or their co workers.


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> I would like more women like Tinsley to be cast. Non problematic, absolutely non relatable (to me) and kind.
> I am not here for women who are going thru serious crisis. It is not entertaining and rather exploitative.
> I liked Jules for example.
> Same goes with Sutton.
> One can have a storyline without demeaning themselves or their co workers.


Well said, and I liked Jules as well..
Ps. Tinsleys 'don't grow on trees,' as they say - clearly Scott thinks so too


----------



## KellyObsessed

CanuckBagLover said:


> Adverstising here RH of Cheshire and another RH set in South Africa (can't remember the city). Anyone see these?  I loved RH of Melbourne.


I have seen both, using one of those skystream boxes.     I LOVE the Cheshire Housewives.   They finished season 11, so I don't know how much our Canadian network will show.   i hope all the Seasons, as they all bring something very different.
These women bring the drama, but they have "real" glamourous lives and beautiful homes. The restaurants and parties they throw are fabulous.   Makes me want to jump on a plane and fly to Manchester.


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> I think tomorrow night's episode is the season finale, so the reunion should start the following week (or the week after that if  Bravo isn't running new programming during the week leading up to labor day).


*Next episode is the season finale


----------



## TC1

Drunk Lu can always find a mic, and make any situation about her


----------



## serenluv202

Dorinda has been a loose cannon for the past 3 seasons. She is a very mean drunk and she‘s not too nice sober. The way she attacked Tinsley was just so sad and uncalled for.  I think viewers are tired of watching the other women walk on eggshells around her too.  She brings up LuAnn’s mugshot so much it’s sickening.  Her behavior has really become insufferable. It’s a shame because she was really entertaining. I read that she lives in her new 10,000/month apartment rent fee in exchange for showing and talking about it on the show. I guess she’ll be paying now.

LuAnn the cabaret queen is always entertaining. She has become so down to earth and like able since her arrest and probation.

Ramona is becoming just as insufferable as Dorinda. The way she treats Leah and her so-called friend Elyse is deplorable. She’s a grandiose idiot.

Sonya is Sonya.  Entertaining, drunk and flirty but never mean.

Leah is very entertaining and very forthcoming about her life.  I don’t think she will make it on this show without an ally or another young woman. She better latch on to LuAnn to film with.


----------



## Jayne1

*From the NY Post:
Dorinda Medley’s rent-free apartment could be in jeopardy after ‘RHONY’ firing*

Page Six is told that Dorinda Medley stands to lose more than just her Bravo paycheck after getting axed from the “Real Housewives of New York City” earlier this week.

We’re told that — thanks to her role on “RHONY” — Medley made a particularly sweet real estate deal that allowed her to live rent-free in a $10,000-a-month apartment, while also banking around $10,000 every month. According to sources, in 2017, a couple of years after she joined the cast, Medley signed a contract to live in a three-bedroom apartment in the tony Oriana building on Sutton Place in return for promoting it.

At the time, The Post’s Jennifer Gould reported that such apartments in the building rented for $9,550- to $10,240-a-month. And then she put the Upper East Side condo she owns up for rent. Again, Gould reported at the time that the East 87th Street two-bedroom was being offered for $9,950 monthly.

Sources say that her team then came up with ways to get the apartment featured on the Bravo show, like throwing Valentine’s and Halloween parties there and making arrangements for the show to get permission to film there. “She did a great job getting attention for the place,” said an insider. “The property company were very happy with it.”

Medley still lives in the building, but the source says that they’re not aware if, or how, the deal was renegotiated after the initial one-year contract was signed. We’re told it wasn’t a condition of the deal — which was brokered by a company called Talent Resources — that it had to be in the show, but she did have to show it off on social media. Bravo’s Web site also did a video tour of the home earlier this year.

“She’s a very shrewd business person,” added a source close to the deal. “She’s very good at leveraging her platform.”

It remains to be seen whether Medley can keep up that kind of public profile after leaving the show. We’re told the same company has done similar deals for Lindsay Lohan and tennis champion Serena Williams.









						Dorinda Medley’s rent-free apartment could be in jeopardy after ‘RHONY’ firing
					

Dorinda lived rent-free in the Oriana building on Sutton Place while also renting out her UES condo.




					pagesix.com


----------



## sgj99

I’m in the minority, I still like Dorinda.

LuAnn amuses me.
i can’t stand Ramona bu it just wouldn’t be New York without her.
Leah does not fit in at all, boot her out and replace with Elyse.
Sonja is pitifully sad but she’s like Ramona, the show wouldn’t be the same without her.


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> I’m in the minority, I still like Dorinda.
> 
> LuAnn amuses me.
> i can’t stand Ramona bu it just wouldn’t be New York without her.
> Leah does not fit in at all, boot her out and replace with Elyse.
> Sonja is pitifully sad but she’s like Ramona, the show wouldn’t be the same without her.


+1 to all of this!
Dorinda must have been deemed difficult to deal with by producers during production, because otherwise she didn't seem much different than any other season in which she was a cast member, at least to me..


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> +1 to all of this!
> Dorinda must have been deemed difficult to deal with by producers during production, because otherwise she didn't seem much different than any other season in which she was a cast member, at least to me..


Nah, she is extra mean nowadays.
What she said to Tinsley was uncalled and straight below the belt, imo.
I liked her but I believe that she has a problem atm. It is one thing to be a sloppy drunk like the Countess and Sonja but lashing out like this, it is simply too much, imo.
Was Richard an alcoholic as well?


----------



## TC1

I don't mind Dorinda..she was always nice before this season. Please for the love of all that's holy don't put Elyse on this cast.


----------



## Aimee3

limom said:


> Nah, she is extra mean nowadays.
> What she said to Tinsley was uncalled and straight below the belt, imo.
> I liked her but I believe that she has a problem atm. It is one thing to be a sloppy drunk like the Countess and Sonja but lashing out like this, it is simply too much, imo.
> Was Richard an alcoholic as well?


I googled.  He died of acute liver failure!!!


----------



## sgj99

Aimee3 said:


> I googled.  He died of acute liver failure!!!


That explains a lot!


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> Adverstising here RH of Cheshire and another RH set in South Africa (can't remember the city). Anyone see these?  I loved RH of Melbourne.



I have watched both and they were great.
RH of Johannesburg was the best, as usual the first 2 seasons of any housewife show are the best.
The ladies are still sort of the best behaviour for about half a season, and then they light up - and 2 season don't like it get too much.
The Johannesburg ladies - lots of subtitles, those ladies get going and revert to African languages, they sound so interesting as you don't hear them so much.
There is only 2 seasons.

I also watch the Cheshire ladies. Good, but sadly because it's the 9th or 10th season, some of the OG's are getting hard to take.
Dawn is a bit much. Some of my favourites have already left the show, and I think it's coming to an end.


----------



## rockhollow

Sadly, after being a Dorinda fan for all her seasons but this one, I thinks she needs to go. 
I like Luann when she came back.
Dorinda is just way too mean - she was mean without drinking and became belligerent when drinking.
Dorinda, fix yourself and come back please.

I didn't know that Leah's baby daddy was doing streetwear as well. That makes sense, as I don't think that Leah has really been working non stop on her line. Those offices just didn't look right, and as someone mentions, waltzing in and choosing a thread colour on a sweatshirt not so difficult.
Makes me wonder if she relies on him for business.

Our dear sweet drunk Sonja at the Mob party - she was so excited to see all those young men.
Sonja makes me cringe a bit at her drunken antics, but she's sweet and harmless.
I'm sure she managed to drag one of the young men home, and he will have a wild tale to tell the rest of his life of the night with Lady Morgan - LOL!

I do feel that if Dorinda goes, so should Ramona, but I don't think that will happen. I expect we'll see her next season, the show needs Singer - she is the one and only Singer.
I guess Ramona will be intervening for a new best friend to keep her roster full, seeing as she's done with Elise.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sgj99 said:


> I’m in the minority, I still like Dorinda.
> 
> LuAnn amuses me.
> i can’t stand Ramona bu it just wouldn’t be New York without her.
> Leah does not fit in at all, boot her out and replace with Elyse.
> Sonja is pitifully sad but she’s like Ramona, the show wouldn’t be the same without her.


I don't like Leah, but I think she's coming back.  
I wouldn't mind seeing Elyse on the show just to bug the hell out of Ramona (but I wonder if Ramona has the power to block the casting of Elyse?)
I just hope they don't cast Leah's sister.
I liked Dorinda and really hope she gets the help  she needs.
I think I will check out next season, Dorinda's toxicity was becoming a major turn off. I'm done with RHBV, so I'll give RHNY one more chance.


----------



## RueMonge

What manufactured crap with Elise. Why would Leah even know her well enough to invite her to the party if the producers didn’t tell her to do so and then Leah pushes Elise to go after Ramona when Ramona first doesn’t want to speak to her. Oh Please! I agree with what Leah said about Ramona being so socially awkward she puts her foot in it even when she’s trying to complement you. I think it goes beyond socially awkward, Ramona is just so tone deaf to how she says things and she presents herself. I would be interested to see a little more of Rob and less of Leah’s mother and sister. Like none of Leah’s mother and sister. 

Sonja was so refreshingly happy at that party. I really want her enthusiasm there to be an unscripted thing.  
Dorinda was wicked funny talking about Luanne singing happy birthday. Lu needs to stop that act, she’s no Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Aimee3

The whole LuAnn singing was so scripted and set up by Bravo.  Their table at dinner was in the main dining room with those tables filled with regular diners.  I've been to many restaurants where there's a "birthday table" and people are singing happy birthday, including the waitstaff, but never have I ever seen a birthday table in the main dining room where there's a mic so the whole room has to hear what's being said during speeches.


----------



## Jayne1

rockhollow said:


> I didn't know that Leah's baby daddy was doing streetwear as well. That makes sense, as I don't think that Leah has really been working non stop on her line. Those offices just didn't look right, and as someone mentions, waltzing in and choosing a thread colour on a sweatshirt not so difficult.
> Makes me wonder if she relies on him for business.


I do think Leah is using the baby daddy’s office. She doesn’t seem to have much of a business yet that office is full of people at computers.  

Also I checked out her website and all her sweatshirts are unisex. So it seems she uses a generic Hanes type sweatshirt - big, baggy with no real fashion silhouette, just her logo.

I think the baby daddy was very kind and wanted to give her something to do or to say she does. I can’t imagine she makes much money from this business, but she probably has no overhead.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Tiger Woods' Former Mistress Rachel Uchitel On Short List To Replace Dorinda Medley On Real Housewives Of New York; She's Already Been Linked To Harry Dubin And She Dated PK Kemsley
					

Tiger Woods' Former Mistress Rachel Uchitel On Short List To Replace Dorinda Medley On Real Housewives Of New York; She's Already Been Linked To Harry Dubin And She Dated PK Kemsley




					www.realitytea.com
				



*Tiger Woods’ Former Mistress Rachel Uchitel On Short List To Replace Dorinda Medley On Real Housewives Of New York; She’s Already Been Linked To Harry Dubin And She Dated PK Kemsley*

Now that *Dorinda Medley* is gone from *Real Housewives of New York*, fans already want to know who’s replacing her. Well, that and they want to know if anyone else got fired.


Apparently, a possible addition to the cast is someone who is very familiar with scandal, *Rachel Uchitel*, one of the many women who was a mistress to *Tiger Woods*. What a claim to fame.


_Page Six _reported that Rachel was actually considered to join the current season, but producers decided to go with *Leah McSweeney* instead. But, now that Dorinda is out, could Rachel be in?


She does have one paramount qualification: she’s been “linked” to *Harry Dubin*, who has hooked up with *Luann de Lesseps*, *Sonja Morgan*, *Ramona Singer*, *Kelly Bensimon*, and he was married to *Aviva Drescher*. *Rachel* would fit right in.


And, how’s this for a fun fact? *Rachel* dated *PK Kemsley* for a year before he got with *Dorit Kemsley*. Second thought, could we send her over to Beverly Hills? Rachel and Dorit in the same cast could be interesting.

Bravo denied the casting decision, but you never know what might change down the line. I know nothing *Rachel* aside from her love life, but that alone sounds pretty interesting to me.


----------



## rockhollow

Jayne1 said:


> I do think Leah is using the baby daddy’s office. She doesn’t seem to have much of a business yet that office is full of people at computers.
> 
> Also I checked out her website and all her sweatshirts are unisex. So it seems she uses a generic Hanes type sweatshirt - big, baggy with no real fashion silhouette, just her logo.
> 
> I think the baby daddy was very kind and wanted to give her something to do or to say she does. I can’t imagine she makes much money from this business, but she probably has no overhead.



I was just rewatching a few of the episodes now that I have apple TV and can watch on the big screen, and see so many more details.
I was able to see Leah wearing more of her line. They do just look like overlarge sweatshirts and tees with that silly logo on them - MTTM. 
Nothing interesting or flattering about them, not really what you would think is designer.
As you say, just generic stuff with that logo.
I'm sure we'd never see any of the other housewives wearing them.


----------



## rockhollow

And with rewatching the episodes one after another, you really can see how out of control Dorinda has been this season.
She really can not seem to take responsibility for her terrible behaviour even the next day when she's sober - in fact she's just as belligerent.
In past seasons, she could at least be a bit remorseful in the mornings when she was sober, but not this season.
She really need to leave the series and get her s*** together. Until she faces up to the facts, nothing is changing so maybe the shock of being fired will help.
I'm sure right now she's just continuing to be the queen of deflection.


----------



## sgj99

Is that horrid orange and yellow top with the arms that become gloves from her line?  She wears in some of the interviews.


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> Is that horrid orange and yellow top with the arms that become gloves from her line?  She wears in some of the interviews.


No, don't think so.

Her line really is generic oversized sweats in, "gender neutral sizes to fit anyone who wants to wear our brand. This way no one feels left out." 

Nothing really fashionable at all.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Jayne1 said:


> No, don't think so.
> 
> Her line really is generic oversized sweats in, "gender neutral sizes to fit anyone who wants to wear our brand. This way no one feels left out."
> 
> Nothing really fashionable at all.


Yeah there is not much on the site at all.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

sgj99 said:


> Is that horrid orange and yellow top with the arms that become gloves from her line?  She wears in some of the interviews.











						GABRIELA OSTOLAZA —LINKS
					






					www.gabrielaostolaza.com
				




I think its on sale if you want one!!


----------



## sgj99

SoCalGal2016 said:


> GABRIELA OSTOLAZA —LINKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gabrielaostolaza.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its on sale if you want one!!
> 
> View attachment 4833541


It’s creepy!


----------



## KellyObsessed

Wow, Leah's bodysuit looks better in these photos.  Its been driving me crazy, as I see it as a "mustard/ ketchup" McDonalds get up
I definitely get a hamburger vibe.


----------



## luckylove

sgj99 said:


> It’s creepy!



It is especially creepy on Leah!


----------



## chowlover2

I don't think it would look good on anyone. Leah has a banging body.


----------



## luckylove

KellyObsessed said:


> Wow, Leah's bodysuit looks better in these photos.  Its been driving me crazy, as I see it as a "mustard/ ketchup" McDonalds get up
> I definitely get a hamburger vibe.



Funny! We all joke in my house that she looks like she is channeling the devil in that horrid outfit... Wonder what Kelly Bensimone would think??....(sorry, had to throw the early season reference in there!) We all hate it on her, but I am sure Leah loves the attention she gets from wearing something so bizarre.


----------



## chowlover2

Has anyone actually seen her mttm line anywhere?


----------



## kemilia

sgj99 said:


> Is that horrid orange and yellow top with the arms that become gloves from her line?  She wears in some of the interviews.


That top is AWFUL. Creepy with the hands, reminds me of that outfit Kim K wore to the Met years ago, the one that looked like a grandma sofa--hands were all covered in the same awful fabric.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> I would like more women like Tinsley to be cast. Non problematic, absolutely non relatable (to me) and kind.
> I am not here for women who are going thru serious crisis. It is not entertaining and rather exploitative.
> I liked Jules for example.
> Same goes with Sutton.
> One can have a storyline without demeaning themselves or their co workers.


I didn't care for Jules.  Her Jew and Asian constant reminders got old.  Plus, I think she's had lots of baggage.  Cheating, assault, drug allegations, etc.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Lu looks fantastic! Dare I say her body looks even better than Leah’s and she’s a lot younger. I like how toned Lu looks and of course having long legs is a great asset too.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> Lu looks fantastic! Dare I say her body looks even better than Leah’s and she’s a lot younger. I like how toned Lu looks and of course having long legs is a great asset too.


I have to say, most of these women look amazing, especially considering their ages.  Lu looks fantastic, Ramona doesn't look 60 at all, Sonia, Leah, all of them.  Dorinda showcases her body the least so hard to tell.  Her turquoise VCA necklace I certainly couldn't take my eyes off of!


----------



## meluvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> I have to say, most of these women look amazing, especially considering their ages.  Lu looks fantastic, Ramona doesn't look 60 at all, Sonia, Leah, all of them.  Dorinda showcases her body the least so hard to tell.  Her turquoise VCA necklace I certainly couldn't take my eyes off of!


I agree! I hope I’m that fit in my 60s.


----------



## limom

LuAnn comes frequently on NY local news, the anchors all comment how great and in shape she is.
Lori Stokes, the anchor herself easily looks 10 years younger herself and yet is always in awe of LuAnn.
It is true, she looks spectacular.


purseinsanity said:


> I didn't care for Jules.  Her Jew and Asian constant reminders got old.  Plus, I think she's had lots of baggage.  Cheating, assault, drug allegations, etc.


I had forgotten about the Jew/Asian but suspects it was an editor/producers shenanigans. Her divorce got pretty ugly irl.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

So another season done...wow, Dorindas exit was bad. I am not surprised she got canned.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Dorinda's venom towards Tinsley is unsettling.   She seems to greatly resent any of the women when they are on an upswing. 
Dorinda is very well known and connected in New York, but it doesn't seem like men have been clamouring to date her.   John was handy and I guess to her he was better than nothing until the real thing came along.     The real thing never came along, and I think she is very angry and bitter that the women all seem to be enjoying their lives, and having fun.


----------



## limom

KellyObsessed said:


> Dorinda's venom towards Tinsley is unsettling.   She seems to greatly resent any of the women when they are on an upswing.
> Dorinda is very well known and connected in New York, but it doesn't seem like men have been clamouring to date her.   John was handy and I guess to her he was better than nothing until the real thing came along.     The real thing never came along, and I think she is very angry and bitter that the women all seem to be enjoying their lives, and having fun.


At her age, she will get hit on by men in the 70’s and 80’s years old age group.
It is not easy to find a mate for a woman in her fifties in NYC...Plus she drinks like a fish...


----------



## lulilu

Dorinda certainly lost it last night.  I guess they knew they were canning her, because that was some vicious behavior that they aired.  I would think they wouldn't have aired some of the stuff she said otherwise. If anyone "ruined the show" it was Dorinda and her antics.  Upsetting and off putting to watch.


----------



## bisbee

Dorinda’s performance last night was the icing on a very ugly cake.  She definitely has a problem with alcohol...usually such personality changes only surface when one is truly an alcoholic.  Such vicious behavior, so bitter...why would anyone choose to be around her?


----------



## limom

I wonder if her disease is progressing or was she always that mean and the producers and Andy finally had enough?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> I wonder if her disease is progressing or was she always that mean and the producers and Andy finally had enough?


It seems to me things have gotten worse.  I don't remember being this bad when she was first came on the show.
I hope she gets what help she needs.
I'm done with RHOBV but I think I will give RHONY one more chance.
It will be interesting to see who of if they replace Dorinda.


----------



## lulilu

I think that production hid some of Dorinda's behavior before this.  Once they decided they had enough, they aired her terrible behavior shown last night.  I bet she's behaved like that behind the scenes before.


----------



## simone72

There’s no way Dorinda hasn’t shown her true colors behind the scenes and I totally believe that production cut out some of her ill behavior in the past ^^^^


----------



## callmelulu

I have been searching high and low for this Dorinda dress, anyone have any intel on brand? I agree she has gotten very mean this season but I love her wardrobe.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Oh yeah... I am submitting my order right now. I love how you can almost see through outfit.  I can see the models panties.





SoCalGal2016 said:


> GABRIELA OSTOLAZA —LINKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gabrielaostolaza.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its on sale if you want one!!
> 
> View attachment 4833541


----------



## rockhollow

hey ladies, we are agree on Dorinda's frighten behaviour in this final episode, and now reading the comments, do wonder if this drunk Dorinda has been around awhile, and production is not hiding it anymore. I do think it has escalated this season though. It was shocking to see her flip out at the mention of Tinsley's name.

Boy, Sonja was full of herself this episode. She is a better performer that Luann, certainly much more spontaneous. Luann was like a board up there. She needs quite a bit more rehearsal.
Then Sonja went for Ramona from the minute she arrived at Bingo - I liked it!
She's quite drunk so in typical Sonja style, she'll have a cute (unbelievable) excuse and get away with it.
I so dislike the way Ramona is treating Leah this season, I'm up for all bashing of Ramona.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm onboard if the give Ramona the boot. I really like Leah now that we have reached the end of the season. Much better w/o her drinking. I do hope Sonja's fashion line is a hit for her, she deserves it. AndI miss Tinsley already.


----------



## Jayne1

Is Sonja selling or just renovating/refurnishing to rent?   She did say shse wants to put the house behind her and get on with things.

I'm asking because I don't understand putting so much money into selling a house, just for the buyers to redo what you just did.  (Happens all the time here in Toronto, don't understand it here, either.)

I'm okay with Leah but please, no Leah sister and friends.


----------



## kemilia

I agree with pretty much all that's been said above (except we must keep Ramona). 

And I am really looking forward to the reunion, getting some big wine glasses out for that!


----------



## lulilu

callmelulu said:


> I have been searching high and low for this Dorinda dress, anyone have any intel on brand? I agree she has gotten very mean this season but I love her wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838146



Have you looked on Big Blonde Hair?


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> Is Sonja selling or just renovating/refurnishing to rent?   She did say shse wants to put the house behind her and get on with things.
> 
> I'm asking because I don't understand putting so much money into selling a house, just for the buyers to redo what you just did.  (Happens all the time here in Toronto, don't understand it here, either.)
> 
> I'm okay with Leah but please, no Leah sister and friends.



Totally agree re Sonja's cheap reno on the house.  Someone buying a NYC townhouse would want to gut that mess.

And yes yes yes re Leah's sister and mother.  Don't need it to become the Leah show.  And I don't  particularly enjoy her relationships with them.


----------



## SouthTampa

callmelulu said:


> I have been searching high and low for this Dorinda dress, anyone have any intel on brand? I agree she has gotten very mean this season but I love her wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838146


I am always amazed at how well her skin looks with all of the drinking and apparently smoking as well.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> Is Sonja selling or just renovating/refurnishing to rent?   She did say shse wants to put the house behind her and get on with things.
> 
> I'm asking because I don't understand putting so much money into selling a house, just for the buyers to redo what you just did.  (Happens all the time here in Toronto, don't understand it here, either.)
> 
> I'm okay with Leah but please, no Leah sister and friends.


I thought she was selling (she probably needs the money, in addition to not wanting the headache of finding renters), though I could see her  accepting a longterm lease.   I didn't think she was renovating as much as simply decluttering, so the actual house could show more, at least from the photos they showed.  I wonder what the market is like in NYC? (Especially now we're in Covoid).  She should have sold long ago, but at least she's accepting reality that she can't afford this house anymore.

I'll give sober Leah one more chance, but I agree no Leah sister.  It would be nice if they casted a younger women, around Leah's or Tinsley's age.  I think it makes the dynamics more interesting.

p.s. I'm from Toronto too!


----------



## limom

It is such a bad time to sell real estate in NYC. Wishing Sonja the best though. She will have to severely discount but imo would be so much better off without this albatross...


----------



## Aimee3

Her townhouse is listed at 2 prices...8.750 million and 10.750 million depending on the broker which I didn’t understand.   It is literally next door to a very large parking garage.  Tons of cars are probably going in and out multiple times a day.


----------



## lulilu

Aimee3 said:


> Her townhouse is listed at 2 prices...8.750 million and 10.750 million depending on the broker which I didn’t understand.   It is literally next door to a very large parking garage.  Tons of cars are probably going in and out multiple times a day.


24 hour a day parking garage


----------



## rockhollow

I also think it's a waste for Sonja to spend any money fixing up the townhouse - a new buyer will want to just gut it and start over.
I don't know anything about real estate in NY, but doubt she'll get what she wants out of that place. There's a reason it hasn't sold in all the times she's listed it.
Realtors always say if a place doesn't sell, it because the price is not right.
Sonja should just take the loss and sell at whatever she can get - the monthly expenses and taxes must be draining on her finances.
I sure hope this clothing line works for Sonja - I would love to see her financially stable and independent.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> Dorinda certainly lost it last night.  I guess they knew they were canning her, because that was some vicious behavior that they aired.  I would think they wouldn't have aired some of the stuff she said otherwise. If anyone "ruined the show" it was Dorinda and her antics.  Upsetting and off putting to watch.


I haven't watched the most recent show yet, but in the previews alone, Dorinda is scary.  When they do flashbacks, it made me realize she's been nasty for several seasons now, not just the most recent.  They showed her telling Sonia her privates are like the Mulholland Tunnel!  Her tag line was once "I always make it nice".  Yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisbee said:


> Dorinda’s performance last night was the icing on a very ugly cake.  She definitely has a problem with alcohol...usually such personality changes only surface when one is truly an alcoholic.  Such vicious behavior, so bitter...why would anyone choose to be around her?


The others constantly giving her the excuse of "she's in pain" is getting old.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> And yes yes yes re Leah's sister and mother.  Don't need it to become the Leah show.  And I don't  particularly enjoy her relationships with them.



Leah's sister gives me Anck-Su-Namun vibes   Well, the hair anyway.  And the dead, shark like eyes.


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> I haven't watched the most recent show yet, but in the previews alone, Dorinda is scary.  When they do flashbacks, it made me realize she's been nasty for several seasons now, not just the most recent.  They showed her telling Sonia her privates are like the Mulholland Tunnel!  Her tag line was once "I always make it nice".  Yeah, I don't think so.


Lol Holland Tunnel connects New York and New Jersey, I believe this is the tunnel she referred to and it was crude and it was in fact several seasons ago.  You are correct!


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Lol Holland Tunnel connects New York and New Jersey, I believe this is the tunnel she referred to and it was crude and it was in fact several seasons ago.  You are correct!


Oh yes, the Holland Tunnel!  I stand corrected, not Mulholland LOL.


----------



## luckylove

purseinsanity said:


> Leah's sister gives me Anck-Su-Namun vibes   Well, the hair anyway.  And the dead, shark like eyes.



There is something creepy looking about the sister and the dynamics between the sisters and mother are quite odd.You are right about the dead look in the eyes! Not sure if anyone saw the "never before seen" clip of Leah's party.... The sister shoved a microphone up her own butt (Not quite literally) and began farting on the mic while on stage! What a classy moment celebrating Leah"s success... Please, bravo, no more of Leah's sister.....


----------



## caramelize126

agree with all the comments re: Leah's sister. I'm not a fan of leah either... i feel like she cheapens the show.

I wish they could cast more people like tinsley. I loved watching her and seeing all her outfits, jewelry, dale, etc.


----------



## luckylove

caramelize126 said:


> agree with all the comments re: Leah's sister. I'm not a fan of leah either... i feel like she cheapens the show.
> 
> I wish they could cast more people like tinsley. I loved watching her and seeing all her outfits, jewelry, dale, etc.



I liked Tinsley as well. She didn't have a mean bone in her body and there is something missing now that she is gone. I hope they do find someone similar, but doubt they will. Can't say I blame Tinsley for leaving though....


----------



## pjhm

what kind of sister is Leah's--telling her "Mom doesn't like you"--


----------



## luckylove

pjhm said:


> what kind of sister is Leah's--telling her "Mom doesn't like you"--



....and what kind of mom says that to one of their children?


----------



## PJ Gambler

luckylove said:


> ....and what kind of mom says that to one of their children?


That too!


----------



## chowlover2

purseinsanity said:


> The others constantly giving her the excuse of "she's in pain" is getting old.


Yes, I mean her husband has been gone 11 yrs at this point. Well past time to move on.


----------



## chowlover2

Bunny is odd, that's for sure. She looks as if she belongs in a cult.


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> Bunny is odd, that's for sure. She looks as if she belongs in a cult.


I agreed with LuAnn's comment, "Mother Earth" and "granola" describes her perfectly.  I can't imagine telling my kids I don't like them, but I guess she clarified her comments to Leah later.  And yeah, her sister telling her their mother said that?  WTH?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

luckylove said:


> ....and what kind of mom says that to one of their children?


I can understand that given Leah's history of alcohol/substance abuse - we don't the whole history - dealing with a family member who has an abuse problem is incredibly emotionally draining (I know from personal experience).  My best friend also has a family member with mental health and addiction issues and I've seen the toll its taken on her.  Though I thought her mother clarified later that she meant she didn't like Leah's life decisions.  HOwever, she should have never have said that to Leah's sister. And it was nasty for Leah's sister to repeat it to Leah.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

caramelize126 said:


> agree with all the comments re: Leah's sister. I'm not a fan of leah either... i feel like she cheapens the show.
> 
> I wish they could cast more people like tinsley. I loved watching her and seeing all her outfits, jewelry, dale, etc.


Me too - I just feel this show is going downhill - this is what it supposed to be all about - fashion, glamorous places, NYC, lovely homes, over the top parties, I just feel now we've got the D version - instead of Tinsely living in a hotel and her designer clothes, we've got Leah living in sweats in an unremarkable NYC apartment.


----------



## rockhollow

I kind of liked Leah. Yes, I thought her drunken antics were a bit over the top, but it's can't have been easy to try and fit into the group. I think she was just finding her way. And she hadn't been drinking for  quite a long time.
She's from a different generation that the ladies.
I liked that she is kind to Sonja and goes after Ramona. And I think she wanted to have a relationship with Dorinda, but Dorinda is broken.

And agree with you Clowlover2, come on, it's been 11 years, more than enough time to deal with Richard's death. I was shocked when I heard that she had only been married for like 6 years?
I lost my husband of over 35 years, and it devastated me, and did take me a few years to find my way, but it happened.


----------



## kemilia

CanuckBagLover said:


> Me too - I just feel this show is going downhill - this is what it supposed to be all about - fashion, glamorous places, NYC, lovely homes, over the top parties, I just feel now we've got the D version - instead of Tinsely living in a hotel and her designer clothes, we've got Leah living in sweats in an unremarkable NYC apartment.


I agree, I used to enjoy the glam of these shows (talking BH & NYC). Seeing Sonja's townhouse, which is, to me, pretty frickin' great (that kitchen looking out over the terrace--so city-cool), has been the highlight of the last couple of shows. Everyone bashes it but it is way better than the glass boxes of LA. Now I just SMH over the outfits they wear. And the fights.


----------



## sgj99

Bravo (Andy) need to think about going back to the original way of casting:  finding someone who fits in (similar generation and lifestyle).  I liked it when it was a group of actual friends.  Not someone who will stir the pot!  Leah just doesn’t fit in.  If I wanted to see a young woman losing control I’d watch the shows on VH1 and MTV.


----------



## Jayne1

CanuckBagLover said:


> I thought she was selling (she probably needs the money, in addition to not wanting the headache of finding renters), though I could see her  accepting a longterm lease.   I didn't think she was renovating as much as simply decluttering, so the actual house could show more, at least from the photos they showed.  I wonder what the market is like in NYC? (Especially now we're in Covoid).  She should have sold long ago, but at least she's accepting reality that she can't afford this house anymore.
> 
> I'll give sober Leah one more chance, but I agree no Leah sister.  It would be nice if they casted a younger women, around Leah's or Tinsley's age.  I think it makes the dynamics more interesting.
> 
> p.s. I'm from Toronto too!


Sonja could sell that townhouse in a day, here in TO.  And get an excellent price, no matter what the location. Don't you think?

I asked this before, but I wonder how Lu is holding up with no paycheque and especially with no cabaret audience to feed her ego.  I think that was part of the reason she stayed so clean and healthy.  She needed that kind of outlet and she did work with some very big names in the business.


----------



## Jayne1

pjhm said:


> what kind of sister is Leah's--telling her "Mom doesn't like you"--


Drama for the show.  Her mom obviously loves them, although they must be a pain when they get out of control.  Like when Leah was drinking at an early age.


----------



## swags

I might be in the minority but I would like to see Jill and Bethenny back.
Jill was constantly shopping or redecorating and aside from a bad season when she went too far ignoring Bethenny, I thought she was overall entertaining. 

I won’t miss Dorinda at all. What a horrible overreaction to the mention of Tinsley. Looks like she’s a jerk at the reunion too.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> I kind of liked Leah. Yes, I thought her drunken antics were a bit over the top, but it's can't have been easy to try and fit into the group. I think she was just finding her way. And she hadn't been drinking for  quite a long time.
> She's from a different generation that the ladies.
> I liked that she is kind to Sonja and goes after Ramona. And I think she wanted to have a relationship with Dorinda, but Dorinda is broken.
> 
> And agree with you Clowlover2, come on, it's been 11 years, more than enough time to deal with Richard's death. I was shocked when I heard that she had only been married for like 6 years?
> I lost my husband of over 35 years, and it devastated me, and did take me a few years to find my way, but it happened.


My Mom lost my Dad after 20 years and it was awful. I can't imagine what you went through.   

I think Dorinda jumped into dating John not too long after Richard's death. She probably didn't have time to grieve or learn to live or rely on herself. She probably thought John had big $$$ and men like that don't come along too often. And then by the time she realized  that he wasn't what she wanted it was too long and hard to get out of the situation. I also think aside from drinking with him they were doing coke together. I remember the ladies attended a lingerie show somewhere and John joined her. She was fine before he came, but afterwards I think they sneaked off and did a little something, both were high as a kite when they returned. This was her 6th season wasn't it? So we know she has been with him at least 6 yrs on the show. That's a long time to date someone when you are not in love with them. 

Also heard and interesting bit of gossip today. Dorinda isn't so much gone as in a time out. I think crew & cast want her to address her problems and maybe she will return if she gets her act together. I truly hope so, when she is good she is great on the show and that is without the Bezerkshires. Heather Thomson in on WWHL this week, I'm hoping it's to announce her return!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

chowlover2 said:


> My Mom lost my Dad after 20 years and it was awful. I can't imagine what you went through.
> 
> I think Dorinda jumped into dating John not too long after Richard's death. She probably didn't have time to grieve or learn to live or rely on herself. She probably thought John had big $$$ and men like that don't come along too often. And then by the time she realized  that he wasn't what she wanted it was too long and hard to get out of the situation. I also think aside from drinking with him they were doing coke together. I remember the ladies attended a lingerie show somewhere and John joined her. She was fine before he came, but afterwards I think they sneaked off and did a little something, both were high as a kite when they returned. This was her 6th season wasn't it? So we know she has been with him at least 6 yrs on the show. That's a long time to date someone when you are not in love with them.
> 
> Also heard and interesting bit of gossip today. Dorinda isn't so much gone as in a time out. I think crew & cast want her to address her problems and maybe she will return if she gets her act together. I truly hope so, when she is good she is great on the show and that is without the Bezerkshires. Heather Thomson in on WWHL this week, I'm hoping it's to announce her return!


It was nice seeing Heather albeit it briefly on that one episode.


----------



## rockhollow

chowlover2 said:


> My Mom lost my Dad after 20 years and it was awful. I can't imagine what you went through.
> 
> I think Dorinda jumped into dating John not too long after Richard's death. She probably didn't have time to grieve or learn to live or rely on herself. She probably thought John had big $$$ and men like that don't come along too often. And then by the time she realized  that he wasn't what she wanted it was too long and hard to get out of the situation. I also think aside from drinking with him they were doing coke together. I remember the ladies attended a lingerie show somewhere and John joined her. She was fine before he came, but afterwards I think they sneaked off and did a little something, both were high as a kite when they returned. This was her 6th season wasn't it? So we know she has been with him at least 6 yrs on the show. That's a long time to date someone when you are not in love with them.
> 
> Also heard and interesting bit of gossip today. Dorinda isn't so much gone as in a time out. I think crew & cast want her to address her problems and maybe she will return if she gets her act together. I truly hope so, when she is good she is great on the show and that is without the Bezerkshires. Heather Thomson in on WWHL this week, I'm hoping it's to announce her return!



Thanks, it was to most difficult thing  - I was broken for a few years, but slowly I learned to be on my own and have a life.
So agree, maybe Dorinda getting with John so soon after the passing of Richard didn't give Dorinda time to process the loss. The timeline is off though if Richard has been gone 11 years, was she with John all those years. I thought she said she's been with John 7 years.

And it's only been the last season that she wasn't with John, so I wonder if she stopped doing drugs with him and her drinking got out of control.
She really was unbearable this last season.
I hope she does get herself sorted and comes back to the show. She has been one of my favourites and brought some great scenes to the show.
One of the things I have always liked about NY, is that these ladies had friendships outside the show, and not just a group of strangers put together to make the show.


----------



## bisbee

I really would not be happy if Dorinda comes back to the show...she has been a nasty woman for years...it has gotten worse, but that nasty streak was always there.


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> I really would not be happy if Dorinda comes back to the show...she has been a nasty woman for years...it has gotten worse, but that nasty streak was always there.


I just don’t get why she was so angry at Tinsley for. Out of all of the situations, Dorinda had to get crazy About the fact that T broke her contract and left the show.
Why? What is it to her?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> I just don’t get why she was so angry at Tinsley for. Out of all of the situations, Dorinda had to get crazy About the fact that T broke her contract and left the show.
> Why? What is it to her?


I think as others have said she is jealous of Tinsley, but I also can't help but think its a symtom of her addiction or alcolohism.  My mother became an alcoholic in my early 20s and when she was drinking she could become irrationally fixated on certain things.  So it just makes me wonder.


----------



## bisbee

CanuckBagLover said:


> I think as others have said she is jealous of Tinsley, but I also can't help but think its a symtom of her addiction or alcolohism.  My mother became an alcoholic in my early 20s and when she was drinking she could become irrationally fixated on certain things.  So it just makes me wonder.


A rational woman, without a drinking problem and without anger issues, would NOT be jealous of Tinsley.  Dorinda was wondering who paid for Tinsley’s clothes, jewelry, living expenses, etc..  She has plenty of money, a grown daughter, a mansion in the Berkshires, and more designer clothing than someone could wear in a lifetime.  Always trying to cut the other women down...she is not someone who really “makes it nice”.


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> A rational woman, without a drinking problem and without anger issues, would NOT be jealous of Tinsley.  Dorinda was wondering who paid for Tinsley’s clothes, jewelry, living expenses, etc..  She has plenty of money, a grown daughter, a mansion in the Berkshires, and more designer clothing than someone could wear in a lifetime.  Always trying to cut the other women down...she is not someone who really “makes it nice”.


So basically, Dorinda is hating on herself. She married two wealthy men and got her money from husband number one and later on from Richard.( not that there is anything wrong about that)
Could it be?


----------



## lulilu

chowlover2 said:


> Also heard and interesting bit of gossip today. Dorinda isn't so much gone as in a time out. I think crew & cast want her to address her problems and maybe she will return if she gets her act together. I truly hope so, when she is good she is great on the show and that is without the Bezerkshires. Heather Thomson in on WWHL this week, I'm hoping it's to announce her return!



I read that Andy (or those at Bravo) put out that "door is open to return" story because Dorinda knows a lot of dirt and they feared she was going to spill it.  They were trying to prevent that.  But there is no real intention to bring her back.



limom said:


> I just don’t get why she was so angry at Tinsley for. Out of all of the situations, Dorinda had to get crazy About the fact that T broke her contract and left the show.
> Why? What is it to her?



I read somewhere that they were at an event or the group was together somehow, but it either wasn't filmed or wasn't shown, that Tinsley was poking Dorinda about something, and wouldn't stop.  IDK what that could be, but it pissed Dorinda off.  Plus I do believe Dorinda is jealous of Tinsley for a variety of reasons.


I read that the last husband was very successful and very connected in the ********ic party.  He and Dorinda rubbed elbows with the social and political elite --- dinners, parties, etc.  Now Dorinda has just had John and evenings at bars in the UES.  A big letdown.  A she misses that life she had with him.


----------



## Aimee3

lulilu said:


> I read that Andy (or those at Bravo) put out that "door is open to return" story because Dorinda knows a lot of dirt and they feared she was going to spill it.  They were trying to prevent that.  But there is no real intention to bring her back.
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that they were at an event or the group was together somehow, but it either wasn't filmed or wasn't shown, that Tinsley was poking Dorinda about something, and wouldn't stop.  IDK what that could be, but it pissed Dorinda off.  Plus I do believe Dorinda is jealous of Tinsley for a variety of reasons.
> 
> 
> I read that the last husband was very successful and very connected in the ********ic party.  He and Dorinda rubbed elbows with the social and political elite --- dinners, parties, etc.  Now Dorinda has just had John and evenings at bars in the UES.  A big letdown.  A she misses that life she had with him.



From what we’ve seen, it takes very little, or even nothing, to set Dorinda off.  I agree that Dorinda came off as extremely jealous of Tinsley.


----------



## chowlover2

Poor Sonja can't get a break, Century 21 is filing for bankruptcy. Can't remain open as Covid has Killed their business.


----------



## lulilu

chowlover2 said:


> Poor Sonja can't get a break, Century 21 is filing for bankruptcy. Can't remain open as Covid has Killed their business.



Yeah, complete bankruptcy and dissolution of all the stores.  A shame.  My sister is a stylist for tv (mostly) and I would go with her there for so many years.  And myself when I lived there.  It is right near my office and I used to stay at the hotel next door often.


----------



## luckylove

chowlover2 said:


> Poor Sonja can't get a break, Century 21 is filing for bankruptcy. Can't remain open as Covid has Killed their business.



Oh, I am sad to hear this! Really want Sonja to be successful on her own terms.....


----------



## chowlover2

luckylove said:


> Oh, I am sad to hear this! Really want Sonja to be successful on her own terms.....


I did too! Her luck has been bad for so long.Maybe someone else will pick her line up?


----------



## egak

Good to see Tinsley sticking up for herself during the reunion and don't get me started on Dorinda


----------



## lulilu

Has anyone actually seen Sonja's line at Century 21 recently?  I just wonder how many clothes they made.


----------



## lulilu

egak said:


> Good to see Tinsley sticking up for herself during the reunion and don't get me started on Dorinda



It was almost impossible to hear both of them because Dorinda wouldn't shut up.  And I can't believe how she was deflecting to Ramona and blaming her for everything.


----------



## limom

Like some of you thought, Dorinda has been problematic for years. For Bravo to be concerned about Tinsley’s safety, Dorinda had to be completely unhinged.
How can she see herself yelling at John like a mad woman and not seeking help?
It is sad to see a woman unraveling so completely.
Whatever is going on with Dorinda, it is not good TV imo.


----------



## luckylove

I did not know that Scott gave John money at some point; was this news to anyone else??


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> I did not know that Scott gave John money at some point; was this news to anyone else??



I never heard it.  I am surprised as I thought Madame Paulette is a thriving business.  I can imagine why she'd feel embarrassed, but the clip of her on the phone with him was so unsettling to watch.


----------



## limom

luckylove said:


> I did not know that Scott gave John money at some point; was this news to anyone else??


It was news to me too.
I wonder if John is some type of smooch. How can he ask money from a man he barely knows?
All smoke and mirrors ...


----------



## bisbee

limom said:


> It was news to me too.
> I wonder if John is some type of smooch. How can he ask money from a man he barely knows?
> All smoke and mirrors ...


I thought that was so odd...and if I had a clip shown of myself like that of Dorinda screaming at John on the phone, I’d probably never show my face again!

Dorinda is completely off...major emotional issues there.  Ramona though is enough to push anyone into a rage...she is so clueless!  Maybe she is stupid, but I think it is more likely she is so self-absorbed that nothing can penetrate her shell.


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> It was news to me too.
> I wonder if John is some type of smooch. How can he ask money from a man he barely knows?
> All smoke and mirrors ...



I assume he was desperate.
Edit to add:  Apparently Madame Paulette filed for bankruptcy in Feb 2020.  Before the pandemic.  I know dry cleaners had to have suffered since then, as so many people weren't going to work/wearing work clothes.  I know mine, which is very high-end, just posted a two month closure.  IDK if this means it's over for them because they had a very good business I thought.


----------



## TC1

Intersesting that production was still helping Dorinda's image last year by not airing that story. It would have helped connect a lot of dots for why she was treating Tinsley the way she was this season...as well as her relationship with John
As soon as they decided she was on her way out..they have the footage at the ready, lol


----------



## Gennas

Romona is so self absorbed!!! She has had an eyelift or facelift like Sonja. They both look great, but Romona is so selfish!!!!


----------



## luckylove

Ramona is tone deaf and clueless, always has been!


----------



## sgj99

*I don’t like the Dorinda of this season but I’ve liked her in the past.  I hope she gets the help she needs and returns at a later time.  I love her wardrobe and really want to see what her apartment will look like when complete.  I think she never grieved Richard properly but internalized it which manifested in anger and hostility.

*Ramona needs therapy to help her realize she’s not as wonderful as she thinks she is.  I really doubt she dates as much as she says she does and no one wants to be around someone who is as self-absorbed as her.  That’s why she has yet to enter into a relationship.

*I don’t buy Sonja’s story about her drunkenness being due to water pills.  And Sonja is as much as a sloppy-drunk as Dorinda, she’s just doesn’t lash out nor is she cruel.  So many times she has made me cringe while embarrassed for her daughter.  She is delusional and trying so very hard to still be a Morgan yet that ship a long time ago.


----------



## baghagg

luckylove said:


> I did not know that Scott gave John money at some point; was this news to anyone else??


This was news to all.  If I was Dorinda, that conversation would not have taken place with Bravo cameras around, unless of course, it's a storyline...


----------



## rockhollow

well, like all, I was surprised to hear about John wanting money from Scott. Part of the story we never heard. And agree, how interesting that production releases this information to us now, no more protection for Dorinda.
You can see that even Andy is gunning for her.
It kind of sad to see, but Dorinda has been so horrible this season, she has this coming.
If she only could have accepting some of this criticism and been a bit humble, but from the look of part one, that's not going to happen.


----------



## rockhollow

so sad the hear about Sonja's backers going bankrupt. I was really hoping this was going to be money maker for Sonja - she is always so close to making it and then it all falls apart (again).
And I know that Sonja has had some real drunk scenes this season, but she never reaches the levels of Dorinda or Luann for that matter.


----------



## Gennas

limom said:


> So basically, Dorinda is hating on herself. She married two wealthy men and got her money from husband number one and later on from Richard.( not that there is anything wrong about that)
> Could it be?


Agree!!! I can't stand Dorinda. She is such a mean and vile woman. She has so much hate and rage!!


----------



## lulilu

Dorinda did come out of the box fighting, gunning for almost all of them.  0 to 100 in ten seconds.


----------



## RueMonge

sgj99 said:


> *I don’t buy Sonja’s story about her drunkenness being due to water pills.  And Sonja is as much as a sloppy-drunk as Dorinda, she’s just doesn’t lash out nor is she cruel.  So many times she has made me cringe while embarrassed for her daughter.  She is delusional and trying so very hard to still be a Morgan yet that ship a long time ago.



Well when she said “water pills“ I assumed it was some kind of amphetamine diet pill. Which makes sense.


----------



## RueMonge

luckylove said:


> I did not know that Scott gave John money at some point; was this news to anyone else??


That was definitely new information. I think this was the missing piece of the puzzle about Dorinda’s anger towards Tinsley.


----------



## Jayne1

Gennas said:


> Romona is so self absorbed!!! She has had an eyelift or facelift like Sonja. They both look great, but Romona is so selfish!!!!


Ramona had more than a facelift and whatever turned her eyes up. She did her nose, teeth snd boobs too.

What kind of diuretic was Sonja taking and why. There are some risks involved and why take them every day.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> Ramona had more than a facelift and whatever turned her eyes up. She did her nose, teeth snd boobs too.
> 
> What kind of diuretic was Sonja taking and why. There are some risks involved and why take them every day.


If it was a diurectic and not some other drug as others have speculated, its probably trying to lose weight (which you really aren't, just water). The irony is drinking makes you bloated (and also loaded with calories)  She would be better off not drinking.  By the way, I think that's one reason why Luanne looks so much better this season, prior seasons, she did look heavier to me and bloated. I think she really has cut down on the alcohol and maybe is exercising more.  Hope Luann can keep it up.


----------



## limom

RueMonge said:


> That was definitely new information. I think this was the missing piece of the puzzle about Dorinda’s anger towards Tinsley.


Talk about projecting. It is not Tinsley’s fault that John got the nerves to ask a stranger for money.


CanuckBagLover said:


> If it was a diurectic and not some other drug as others have speculated, its probably trying to lose weight (which you really aren't, just water). The irony is drinking makes you bloated (and also loaded with calories)  She would be better off not drinking.  By the way, I think that's one reason why Luanne looks so much better this season, prior seasons, she did look heavier to me and bloated. I think she really has cut down on the alcohol and maybe is exercising more.  Hope Luann can keep it up.


Yep, they are not talking about Diurex here.
LuAnn is truly fit. She needs to start a lifestyle blog and cash in imo. Stop the cabaret madness and cash in majorly. 


Jayne1 said:


> Ramona had more than a facelift and whatever turned her eyes up. She did her nose, teeth snd boobs too.
> 
> What kind of diuretic was Sonja taking and why. There are some risks involved and why take them every day.


Seriously, Ramona had some good work...
Speaking of which, Tinsley must stop touching her nose. How can she even breathe it is so tiny and pinched?


----------



## kemilia

RueMonge said:


> That was definitely new information. I think this was the missing piece of the puzzle about Dorinda’s anger towards Tinsley.


This! And wow.


----------



## kemilia

CanuckBagLover said:


> If it was a diurectic and not some other drug as others have speculated, its probably trying to lose weight (which you really aren't, just water). The irony is drinking makes you bloated (and also loaded with calories)  She would be better off not drinking.  By the way, I think that's one reason why Luanne looks so much better this season, prior seasons, she did look heavier to me and bloated. I think she really has cut down on the alcohol and maybe is exercising more.  Hope Luann can keep it up.


Yes, the alcohol was making LuAnn's face bloated, not drinking has done her a world of good in so many ways. I hope she can keep it up too.


----------



## baghagg

LuAnn has probably had some nips and tucks of her own, which adds to why she looks better, fresher, etc this season..


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> LuAnn has probably had some nips and tucks of her own, which adds to why she looks better, fresher, etc this season..


She needs to share what and who her surgeon/miracle worker is, she looks fantastic.


----------



## CeeJay

limom said:


> She needs to share what and who her surgeon/miracle worker is, she looks fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 4845830


Indeed she does; maybe I should ask her cousin .. "_hey, what did Luann do, and who did she go to_"?  Honestly, it just cracks me up that Luann is from the exact same SMALL town that I am from in Connecticut!  Let me tell you, that town is primarily Farm and Apple Orchards; beautiful -- yes, but exciting? -- HELL NO!!!   When I was growing up, the town literally used to close up at 5pm .. BORING!


----------



## purseinsanity

sgj99 said:


> *I don’t buy Sonja’s story about her drunkenness being due to water pills.  And Sonja is as much as a sloppy-drunk as Dorinda, she’s just doesn’t lash out nor is she cruel.  So many times she has made me cringe while embarrassed for her daughter.  She is delusional and trying so very hard to still be a Morgan yet that ship a long time ago.



I don't either.  Diuretics can make you dehydrated, but she's so beyond that it's not even believable.


----------



## purseinsanity

I finally watched the reunion and Dorinda literally deflecting everything to Ramona got old fast.  The first step is admitting you have a problem, and I think Dorinda still has a long way to go.  I really liked her the first couple seasons, but she gets nastier each year.  There is absolutely no excuse for it.

I did find it interesting at Dorinda's birthday party that her daughter Hannah said she doesn't drink.  Alcoholism often skips generations, since children see how horrible their alcoholic parents are.


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> I finally watched the reunion and Dorinda literally deflecting everything to Ramona got old fast.  The first step is admitting you have a problem, and I think Dorinda still has a long way to go.  I really liked her the first couple seasons, but she gets nastier each year.  There is absolutely no excuse for it.
> 
> I did find it interesting at Dorinda's birthday party that her daughter Hannah said she doesn't drink.  Alcoholism often skips generations, since children see how horrible their alcoholic parents are.


THIS makes so much sense. My mom is an alcoholic, I didn't even have a social drink until I was almost 30


----------



## chowlover2

Does anyone here watch Succession? Last year Kendall returned to snorting coke and when he woke up after a binge he had soiled the bed. I wonder if this is Ramona and the other ladies problem? I think they use a little something to keep their weight down, and Ramona has been stranger than usual this year. It might explain a lot...


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> Does anyone here watch Succession? Last year Kendall returned to snorting coke and when he woke up after a binge he had soiled the bed. I wonder if this is Ramona and the other ladies problem? I think they use a little something to keep their weight down, and Ramona has been stranger than usual this year. It might explain a lot...


That would not surprise me at all.  What does surprise me is this seems to be normal for them and they speak so nonchalantly about it (soiling beds).


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> Does anyone here watch Succession? Last year Kendall returned to snorting coke and when he woke up after a binge he had soiled the bed. I wonder if this is Ramona and the other ladies problem? I think they use a little something to keep their weight down, and Ramona has been stranger than usual this year. It might explain a lot...


That could explain so much.
This makes me wonder what the poor cleaning personal have to go thru in hotels....


----------



## lulilu

limom said:


> That could explain so much.
> This makes me wonder what the poor cleaning personal have to go thru in hotels....



For everything they go through on a daily basis, big tips are so important.  But we know Ramona and Sonja won't leave a good tip.  I hope Bravo does.


----------



## luckylove

chowlover2 said:


> Does anyone here watch Succession? Last year Kendall returned to snorting coke and when he woke up after a binge he had soiled the bed. I wonder if this is Ramona and the other ladies problem? I think they use a little something to keep their weight down, and Ramona has been stranger than usual this year. It might explain a lot...



Hmm... I wonder. It had never occurred to me this could be the reason for the lack of control over their bodily functions... I do recall on earlier seasons there were lots of rumors about widespread cocaine use amongst many of the women on RHONY.


----------



## purseinsanity

lulilu said:


> For everything they go through on a daily basis, big tips are so important.  But we know Ramona and Sonja won't leave a good tip.  I hope Bravo does.


My daughter, who was 7 at the time, and I once visited Paris during Easter and stayed in a very ritzy hotel.  My daughter was so excited at the Easter baster the "Easter bunny" brought to her in Paris that I didn't realize she fell asleep with all the chocolate.  When we woke up the next day, her pristine white sheets looked like somebody had been murdered.  There was melted chocolate EVERYWHERE and was so smeared it literally looked like old blood.  Granted, it was just chocolate, but I was mortified and felt so badly that I left an apology note and a large tip to the housekeeping staff.  I cannot begin to imagine if that had actually been poop!  These grown women seem to think nothing of it!


----------



## swags

I’m so glad we won’t have to see Dorinda next season. How about her. “I don’t get involved in Johns finances” and then they show her SCREAMING at him like a lunatic on the phone. I can see her being embarrassed but her reaction was ridiculous.  
I didn’t care about the rest of the reunion that much. Glad Leah is not drinking again. Ramona is oblivious as usual. Sonja and Lu didn’t have much to add.  I hope Tinsley gets a beautiful wedding and a baby.


----------



## SouthTampa

lulilu said:


> I assume he was desperate.
> Edit to add:  Apparently Madame Paulette filed for bankruptcy in Feb 2020.  Before the pandemic.  I know dry cleaners had to have suffered since then, as so many people weren't going to work/wearing work clothes.  I know mine, which is very high-end, just posted a two month closure.  IDK if this means it's over for them because they had a very good business I thought.


i am going to throw this out there.   A few years ago there was a blind item about an east coast housewife who had loaned money to her boyfriend and he was not able to replay.    Article stated that it causes a huge financial loss to the housewife.    At the time I was thinking it was Carole loaning money to Adam, but now I think it was Dorinda who loaned a considerable amount to John.    Again, this is
pure speculation.


----------



## rockhollow

I don't know why these housewives think they can really be on a reality show and with the amount of internet sleuths out there, that they can keep things secret.
On another site, they are saying that the money thing between Scott and John was to do with a commercial Scott made. He used Dorinda and John in it. He wanted to pay them and Dorinda refused for both her and John, but then John went behind her back and took the money - that is the angry phone call filmed of Dorinda going ape on John.
I'm sure that Tindsley would be aware of all that happened, and that is when Dorinda felt slighted and started to go after Tindsley. Add to that her oblivious jealousy of the lifestyle Tinds was going to be living with Scott.

I'm so glad that Tinsley didn't take that half-a**ed apology from Dorinda at the reunion. After the way she was treated by Dorinda, I'm not sure I could ever forgive her.


----------



## anabanana745

luckylove said:


> Hmm... I wonder. It had never occurred to me this could be the reason for the lack of control over their bodily functions... I do recall on earlier seasons there were lots of rumors about widespread cocaine use amongst many of the women on RHONY.



coke doesn’t cause you to $#%* your pants. It is more likely laxative abuse to look skinny.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Speaking of which, Tinsley must stop touching her nose. How can she even breathe it is so tiny and pinched?


She's getting that pinched look her mother has.

These housewives with their extra large diamond rings. Larger than royalty, who you would expect to have large diamonds. But they're old money who don't have something to prove.

I wonder if she can wear it everyday, walking down the street. Or maybe she only travels in limos.


----------



## sgj99

I hate how they all play with their hair.  On every franchise whenever filming in every scene they all smooth their hair making sure it is constantly in place.  And then a,to the reunions right before they answer any question they fidget with their clothing and play with their hair.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> She's getting that pinched look her mother has.
> 
> These housewives with their extra large diamond rings. Larger than royalty, who you would expect to have large diamonds. But they're old money who don't have something to prove.
> 
> I wonder if she can wear it everyday, walking down the street. Or maybe she only travels in limos.


Some royalty might have smallish diamond rings however they get to wear crowns and tiaras.
So I don’t see why women who enjoy larger rings should wear small rings.
They are not being subsidized by their subjects.
Scott is wealthy, he can afford what Tinsley wants...


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> I hate how they all play with their hair.  On every franchise whenever filming in every scene they all smooth their hair making sure it is constantly in place.  And then a,to the reunions right before they answer any question they fidget with their clothing and play with their hair.


Tinsley kept adjusting her extensions like it was a scarf on her shoulders.


----------



## rockhollow

With me, the older I get, the larger I want my diamonds to be


----------



## Swanky

I don't think Tinsley's ring is too big lol
I'm positive she wears it daily, everywhere.  Mine isn't as big, but it's considered big. . .  I wear it everywhere with everything as well.  I have a friend with a 10 carat and a 12 carat, she wears either of them everyday as well.


----------



## TC1

So, Leah is holding out for more money. She deserves it. IMO 3K an episode for her first season is ok, but yeah..she should get a raise.


----------



## sgj99

Jayne1 said:


> Tinsley kept adjusting her extensions like it was a scarf on her shoulders.


I know!  It bugged the snot out of me!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I need to watch the reunion! I’m so behind! I’m only on their trip to Mexico.

I do believe whomever in here said Bravo hid Dorinda’s personality I believe it. Years ago I worked in TV and some of the audiences favorites were some of the most insufferable people in real life. And as we all know what happens in the dark always comes out in the light.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I completely understand the need of a child to know their parent (s) are proud of them. I get it! However, Leah’s constant need to hear from her mom is draining. Her mom gave a great little speech at her 15 year MTTM bash party and after all that she says something like, if she wants to toast me in front of the family at the dinner table I wouldn’t mind that. She’s almost 40! Grow up a bit. Forget the past and move on already.


----------



## baghagg

meluvs2shop said:


> I completely understand the need of a child to know their parent (s) are proud of them. I get it! However, Leah’s constant need to hear from her mom is draining. Her mom gave a great little speech at her 15 year MTTM bash party and after all that she says something like, if she wants to toast me in front of the family at the dinner table I wouldn’t mind that. She’s almost 40! Grow up a bit. Forget the past and move on already.


I find her very immature..


----------



## pjhm

baghagg said:


> I find her very immature..


I find Leah insufferable; the screeching, constant waving of hands drives me crazy. Only Dorinda is worse, and she's not even attractive, don't know how she got on the show. Tinsley was flakey but kind, prefer her to the others.


----------



## meluvs2shop

LOL I’m only 10min into the reunion Part 1 and you can so tell Andy is a parent now. Screaming at these grown ass women to shut up! That was awesome!! 
Ramona is so clueless and Leah is already getting on my nerves.


----------



## meluvs2shop

pjhm said:


> I find Leah insufferable; the screeching, constant waving of hands drives me crazy. Only Dorinda is worse, and she's not even attractive, don't know how she got on the show. Tinsley was flakey but kind, prefer her to the others.


Tinsley at first did nothing for me, but I agree, she was harmless. And I did like her meddling mom and their relationship. She also has some amazing high end pieces.


----------



## haute okole

I won’t miss Leah if she does not come back.  She needs Bravo more than Bravo needs her.  She is already annoying and uninteresting.  Her daughter is more interesting than her.  I watch these shows to look at fabulous houses, clothes and accessories, which Leah has not showcased at all.  The only platform she has to offer is showing how you can be bipolar and successful, but does not seem to want to address the issue.


----------



## baghagg

I'm sorry to say it but I agree with you, Leah is not interesting in any way..


----------



## meluvs2shop

haute okole said:


> I won’t miss Leah if she does not come back.  She needs Bravo more than Bravo needs her.  She is already annoying and uninteresting.  Her daughter is more interesting than her.  I watch these shows to look at fabulous houses, clothes and accessories, which Leah has not showcased at all.  The only platform she has to offer is showing how you can be bipolar and successful, but does not seem to want to address the issue.


I like downtown hip women but what the hell was she wearing at the reunion?!


----------



## sgj99

meluvs2shop said:


> I like downtown hip woman but what the hell was she wearing at the reunion?!


I hate her clothes!


----------



## meluvs2shop

All caught up...finally! Thank you Tins for being at the reunion and shedding some light and spilling some real tea on Dorinda. Dorinda’s anger towards Tins this season made no sense.  Dorinda is like a mafioso when she gets angry. She gets mobster like. The way she was yelling at John... that was cringy. Damn.
I guess she didn’t like that it was known John had financial issues? Plus asking Scott of all ppl for money. Yeah, I’m sure that was a hard “mint” for D to swallow. No wonder she broke up with John! She was embarrassed.


----------



## TC1

When they flashed back to Tinsley on her first season her face looked so different. She needs to leave that nose alone or they'll just be a hole soon. That extension clip on hair piece she was wearing that was supposed to look like part of her ponytail was horrid.
I used to like Tins, she just used the show to change her image and land a man. Check and check. I won't miss her constant whining.


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> When they flashed back to Tinsley on her first season her face looked so different. She needs to leave that nose alone or they'll just be a hole soon. That extension clip on hair piece she was wearing that was supposed to look like part of her ponytail was horrid.
> I used to like Tins, she just used the show to change her image and land a man. Check and check. I won't miss her constant whining.


I did notice her nose too.  It’s starting to remind me of MJs & Kris Jenner’s. It will be collapsing if she keeps it up.


----------



## PJ Gambler

Agree on nose, is was quite distracting. She was much prettier before, as was Kyle on RHoBH.


----------



## meluvs2shop

PJ Gambler said:


> Agree on nose, is was quite distracting. She was much prettier before, as was Kyle on RHoBH.


Co-sign!


----------



## Jayne1

Just watched Part 2. Can someone explain Tinsley's attitude?

I thought Tins would be glowing with happiness, yet she looked pinched, pale and angry.

She reappeared, with that huge rock on her finger, living with the man she loves, in a city she says she loves, happily (she said) quarantining in her new place, cooking, cleaning, and spending with Scott, who finally committed to her.

Why is she getting down with Dorinda? Dorinda is at a low point and seemingly very miserable and Tinsley is living her dream. Why scream at Dorinda, it's pointless. Isn't living well supposed to be the best revenge?

Long winded way of saying, I thought Tinsley would look happier.


----------



## anabanana745

Jayne1 said:


> Just watched Part 2. Can someone explain Tinsley's attitude?
> 
> I thought Tins would be glowing with happiness, yet she looked pinched, pale and angry.
> 
> She reappeared, with that huge rock on her finger, living with the man she loves, in a city she says she loves, happily (she said) quarantining in her new place, cooking, cleaning, and spending with Scott, who finally committed to her.
> 
> Why is she getting down with Dorinda? Dorinda is at a low point and seemingly very miserable and Tinsley is living her dream. Why scream at Dorinda, it's pointless. Isn't living well supposed to be the best revenge?
> 
> Long winded way of saying, I thought Tinsley would look happier.



no matter how happy she might be, Dorinda’s attacks were so over the top. I don’t know many people that would want to be anywhere near a person that treated them like that so I totally understand why she wasn’t warmer.


----------



## PJ Gambler

Jayne1 said:


> Just watched Part 2. Can someone explain Tinsley's attitude?
> 
> I thought Tins would be glowing with happiness, yet she looked pinched, pale and angry.
> 
> She reappeared, with that huge rock on her finger, living with the man she loves, in a city she says she loves, happily (she said) quarantining in her new place, cooking, cleaning, and spending with Scott, who finally committed to her.
> 
> Why is she getting down with Dorinda? Dorinda is at a low point and seemingly very miserable and Tinsley is living her dream. Why scream at Dorinda, it's pointless. Isn't living well supposed to be the best revenge?
> 
> Long winded way of saying, I thought Tinsley would look happier.


Living well is the best revenge, but Dorinda was so mean even Andy Cohen who usually supports such vileness, told Dorinda he thought she was mean to Tinsely. If it weren’t brought up we’d never know that Scott helped John financially which made Dorinda crazy. Dorinda transferred her anger to the wrong person.


----------



## bisbee

anabanana745 said:


> no matter how happy she might be, Dorinda’s attacks were so over the top. I don’t know many people that would want to be anywhere near a person that treated them like that so I totally understand why she wasn’t warmer.


I totally agree.  Every time Dorinda attacked Tinsley I was shocked at the level of her anger.  I don’t blame Tinsley for dwelling on it during the reunion...it is the only chance she had to talk without Dorinda drowning her out.


----------



## kemilia

baghagg said:


> I find her very immature..


I can't stand her but she does have a great body (envy envy). I know it's not relevant but oh well ...


----------



## kemilia

meluvs2shop said:


> All caught up...finally! Thank you Tins for being at the reunion and shedding some light and spilling some real tea on Dorinda. Dorinda’s anger towards Tins this season made no sense.  Dorinda is like a mafioso when she gets angry. She gets mobster like. The way she was yelling at John... that was cringy. Damn.
> I guess she didn’t like that it was known John had financial issues? Plus asking Scott of all ppl for money. Yeah, I’m sure that was a hard “mint” for D to swallow. No wonder she broke up with John! She was embarrassed.


Not caught up yet, my darn DVR couldn't record but is doing so this weekend. Can't wait to see the Tins explanation. 

And yes--Dorinda was like Carmela on a very bad day!


----------



## baghagg

kemilia said:


> I can't stand her but she does have a great body (envy envy). I know it's not relevant but oh well ...


Agreed 100%


----------



## baghagg

kemilia said:


> And yes--Dorinda was like Carmela on a very bad day!



Much more like Tony IMHO lol


----------



## swags

Not one of Tinsleys costara seemed happy for her other than Leah. I don’t blame her for her attitude. The others should have shut Dorinda down but they didn’t until her rage turned on them.


----------



## earthygirl

It’s so obvious to me that there is quite a bit of hurt beneath Dorinda’s unresolved anger especially  towards Tinsley.  I just don’t understand why Dorinda has such a strong reaction to a woman who is so much younger than her. It’s odd that she conducts herself so poorly and immaturely.  While I can’t stand Ramona, she’s right about ”deflection Dorinda.” I think Andy tried but this poor woman, Dorinda, does not seem willing to really listen aNd accept feedback/criticism from the ladies.  I think her daughter, Hannah, may be the only one who may be able to get through to her. Hopefully, she‘ll begin to deal with these deep rooted issues once she’s off the show. I wish her the best. 

I wish Tinsley the best too and she really did not deserve that turkey baster comment.  I hope she has her happy ending —babies and all...aNd I’m happy that she had the wisdom to choose her man over this show.


----------



## meluvs2shop

swags said:


> Not one of Tinsleys costara seemed happy for her other than Leah. I don’t blame her for her attitude. *The others should have shut Dorinda down but they didn’t until her rage turned on them.*


This!!


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> I hate how they all play with their hair.  On every franchise whenever filming in every scene they all smooth their hair making sure it is constantly in place.  And then a,to the reunions right before they answer any question they fidget with their clothing and play with their hair.



I think they want to make sure the extensions aren't "showing" or moving out of place.  ugh.

If they wore clothing that fit and was the right size (looking at you Kyle), they wouldn't need to fidget.  The constant hiking up of strapless dresses is so annoying.  And you would think they would sit in a dress they are buying for the reunion before they buy it.


----------



## rockhollow

I think that Tinsley really wanted to get her side told at the reunion, but it sure was difficult with Dorinda refusing to stop talking over her.
It's actually sad to see Dorinda so shut off that she wouldn't hear anything being said.

And sure agree, that it was terrible to not hear any of the other housewives try and defend Tinsley when you could see on their faces, that they agreed with her.

I don't know if Sonja was just trying to stay relevant, but I didn't like her trying to attack Tinsley as well.
She got lots of airtime and storylines from Tinsley staying with her.
It's not a good look when older women seem jealous of the younger women on the show.

Dorinda did more damage than good with her fanciful opinions about the show. She's really lost the plot, and I think leaving the show and dealing with her emotions is the only smart thing she could do.

And Luann is quite the actress 
Those tears over her father didn't come off - she's just plugging her book.


----------



## lulilu

rockhollow said:


> I think that Tinsley really wanted to get her side told at the reunion, but it sure was difficult with Dorinda refusing to stop talking over her.
> It's actually sad to see Dorinda so shut off that she wouldn't hear anything being said.
> 
> And sure agree, that it was terrible to not hear any of the other housewives try and defend Tinsley when you could see on their faces, that they agreed with her.
> 
> I don't know if Sonja was just trying to stay relevant, but I didn't like her trying to attack Tinsley as well.
> She got lots of airtime and storylines from Tinsley staying with her.
> It's not a good look when older women seem jealous of the younger women on the show.
> 
> Dorinda did more damage than good with her fanciful opinions about the show. She's really lost the plot, and I think leaving the show and dealing with her emotions is the only smart thing she could do.
> 
> And Luann is quite the actress
> Those tears over her father didn't come off - she's just plugging her book.



Sonja has always been jealous of and mad at Tinsley.  She expected Tinsley to include her every time she went anywhere.  She was looking to ride on Tinsley's coattails to meet new men/people.  Plus, she is jealou of Tinsley's youth, beauty and Scott.  Everything Sonja wants.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Real Housewives Of New York Reportedly Adding First Black Cast Member Bershan Shaw
					

The Reality TV Show The Real Housewives Of New York City Is Reportedly Adding Its First Black Cast Member Ever, Bershan Shaw




					www.realitytea.com


----------



## haute okole

The realest and most telling thing Dorinda said was when she said “Tinsley, I hate your life.”  Dorinda made a fool of herself.


----------



## Aimee3

haute okole said:


> The realest and most telling thing Dorinda said was when she said “Tinsley, I hate your life.”  Dorinda made a fool of herself.


What Dorinda really meant was “Tinsley, I hate that your life isn’t my life.”


----------



## TC1

Apparently Leah commented on an article about her that she's coming back. I knew they were about to start filming, so time for contract negotiations would be running out.


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> Apparently Leah commented on an article about her that she's coming back. I knew they were about to start filming, so time for contract negotiations would be running out.


Oh no, really can’t stand watching her. Maybe I can find any other show at that time......


----------



## purseinsanity

anabanana745 said:


> no matter how happy she might be, Dorinda’s attacks were so over the top. I don’t know many people that would want to be anywhere near a person that treated them like that so I totally understand why she wasn’t warmer.





PJ Gambler said:


> Living well is the best revenge, but Dorinda was so mean even Andy Cohen who usually supports such vileness, told Dorinda he thought she was mean to Tinsely. If it weren’t brought up we’d never know that Scott helped John financially which made Dorinda crazy. Dorinda transferred her anger to the wrong person.





bisbee said:


> I totally agree.  Every time Dorinda attacked Tinsley I was shocked at the level of her anger.  I don’t blame Tinsley for dwelling on it during the reunion...it is the only chance she had to talk without Dorinda drowning her out.





swags said:


> Not one of Tinsleys costara seemed happy for her other than Leah. I don’t blame her for her attitude. The others should have shut Dorinda down but they didn’t until her rage turned on them.





earthygirl said:


> It’s so obvious to me that there is quite a bit of hurt beneath Dorinda’s unresolved anger especially  towards Tinsley.  I just don’t understand why Dorinda has such a strong reaction to a woman who is so much younger than her. It’s odd that she conducts herself so poorly and immaturely.  While I can’t stand Ramona, she’s right about ”deflection Dorinda.” I think Andy tried but this poor woman, Dorinda, does not seem willing to really listen aNd accept feedback/criticism from the ladies.  I think her daughter, Hannah, may be the only one who may be able to get through to her. Hopefully, she‘ll begin to deal with these deep rooted issues once she’s off the show. I wish her the best.
> 
> I wish Tinsley the best too and she really did not deserve that turkey baster comment.  I hope she has her happy ending —babies and all...aNd I’m happy that she had the wisdom to choose her man over this show.





rockhollow said:


> I think that Tinsley really wanted to get her side told at the reunion, but it sure was difficult with Dorinda refusing to stop talking over her.
> It's actually sad to see Dorinda so shut off that she wouldn't hear anything being said.
> 
> And sure agree, that it was terrible to not hear any of the other housewives try and defend Tinsley when you could see on their faces, that they agreed with her.
> 
> I don't know if Sonja was just trying to stay relevant, but I didn't like her trying to attack Tinsley as well.
> She got lots of airtime and storylines from Tinsley staying with her.
> It's not a good look when older women seem jealous of the younger women on the show.
> 
> Dorinda did more damage than good with her fanciful opinions about the show. She's really lost the plot, and I think leaving the show and dealing with her emotions is the only smart thing she could do.
> 
> And Luann is quite the actress
> Those tears over her father didn't come off - she's just plugging her book.



I agree with you all!  I think Tinsley was remarkably restrained considering the crap Dorinda put her through.  Dorinda is a thug in a dress and it showed this year.  Whatever her issues are, I hope she works on them and feels better about herself.  She needs to realize that happiness comes from within, and no man can make a miserable woman content.


----------



## rockhollow

I really did like Dorinda the first couple of seasons. I hope she'll go away and deal with her demons and that Bravo will let her come back like they did with Luann, maybe as a friend to begin.
I just hope that she doesn't just jump into a new relationship and not deal with her past baggage.


----------



## Aimee3

rockhollow said:


> I really did like Dorinda the first couple of seasons. I hope she'll go away and deal with her demons and that Bravo will let her come back like they did with Luann, maybe as a friend to begin.
> I just hope that she doesn't just jump into a new relationship and not deal with her past baggage.


From what she said at the reunion, sounds like she’s already “seeing” someone.


----------



## sgj99

I’m still rooting for Dorinda to slay her own dragons and then come back.  I love her clothes and I really want to see what her new apartment will look like.  Yes, she was down right cruel to Tinsley but I think the anger is displaced.  I don’t think she’s still gotten over Richard and as weird as it sounds I think she’s mad at him for leaving her (albeit dying).  As good ol’ Dr Phil says - you can’t fix what you don’t acknowledge


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> I’m still rooting for Dorinda to slay her own dragons and then come back.  I love her clothes and I really want to see what her new apartment will look like.  Yes, she was down right cruel to Tinsley but I think the anger is displaced.  I don’t think she’s still gotten over Richard and as weird as it sounds I think she’s mad at him for leaving her (albeit dying).  As good ol’ Dr Phil says - you can’t fix what you don’t acknowledge


Her finally acknowledging that she was on the verge of a nervous breakdown, softened me big time.
Also, she truthfully apologized and regretted some of her actions toward LuAnn and Leah, so it goes a long way as well...
Ramona is that fair weather friend. Take it or leave it.
Once again, Sonja showed herself to be a kind soul. It is really too bad that Century 21 is out of business. If anyone deserves a break, it is Sonja.


----------



## lulilu

^^^ Interesting that Dorinda would verbally beat the sh!t out of someone, then call them the next morning to apologize and attempt to go back to square one.  She did it to every one of the women (except Ramona, who has taken Tinsley's place as the target of her vitriol.)


----------



## bisbee

No...being on the edge of a breakdown doesn’t soften me to Dorinda’s lashing out at Tinsley.  Yes, she had major issues with her house, and broke up with John.  She didn’t have to deal with the house issues by herself...she had professionals handle it.  Too much whining from a wealthy woman who drinks too much and allows herself to direct her anger at others who have done nothing to her.  I am glad she is gone.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> ^^^ Interesting that Dorinda would verbally beat the sh!t out of someone, then call them the next morning to apologize and attempt to go back to square one.  She did it to every one of the women (except Ramona, who has taken Tinsley's place as the target of her vitriol.)



This has been Dorinda's mo  - say and do horrible things to her friends and then be apologetic the next day.

I think she was a bit more humble in part 3 of the reunion, but it felt more like her trying to do damage control.
But I was glad to see the ladies interested in giving her another chance.

I bet the daughter Hannah had also been the receiver of Dorinda's drunk rants and had to apologize in the morning - maybe that's one of the reasons she didn't want to drink. As we had seen, once Dorinda looses it, everyone and anyone was fair game.

even though Ramona usually deserves what she gets, I almost felt a bit badly for her with the many, many pages of texts from Dorinda - Dorinda knows how to cut to the quick - I can image how poison the text must have been - Ramona is tough as nails, but those tears over the texts looked more real than the usual crocodile tear Ramona sheds.


----------



## bisbee

I think Dorinda apologizing on the last part of the reunion is the very first time she has ever acknowledged that her behavior warranted an apology.  Some are way too tolerant of her behavior...I am not.


----------



## haute okole

Dorinda is a projecting mean hypocrite.  She punished Tinsley for not being forthright in front of the camera, but she did not want to reveal her troubles on camera As required by her Bravo contract.  She cowardly had friends plant stories in Page Six about her John break up, wanted Ramona to address their issues OFF camera and we did not hear anything about why she broke her rib or had a cast on her hand.  Drunken stumbles perhaps?  She is mean even when sober and in complete denial about her addiction and mental health issues.  Dorinda is living in her past glory, which she derived completely from her husband.  She was so horribly mean to both Sonja and Tinsley for issues Dorinda is guilty of herself.  I hope to never see her on TV again.


----------



## lulilu

bisbee said:


> I think Dorinda apologizing on the last part of the reunion is the very first time she has ever acknowledged that her behavior warranted an apology.  Some are way too tolerant of her behavior...I am not.



Those apologies did not ring true.  Plus, just saying "I apologize" is not sufficient for some of the things she said and did, e.g., repeatedly bringing up Lu's arrest and mugshot; and harping on Tinsley wanting a baby.


----------



## baghagg

Dorinda had to cancel a series of 80s themed aerobics classes she had scheduled (and was charging a fortune for) last year due to that broken rib; at the time I was contemplating attending one of the classes as it was nearby to where I reside (and I am nostalgic for everything 80s lol) and I do remember wondering at that time if her injury had to do with her extracurricular activities..


----------



## Heart Star

lulilu said:


> Those apologies did not ring true.  Plus, just saying "I apologize" is not sufficient for some of the things she said and did, e.g., repeatedly bringing up Lu's arrest and mugshot; and harping on Tinsley wanting a baby.



I don't remember Dorinda actually apologizing to anyone. Only claiming she felt bad about her behaviour (only after basically being guided to answer that way) or acknowledging that she owed someone an apology, without actually doing it. 
It was her fake not actual apologies and smug smile that sealed the deal for me with her. She sux.


----------



## chowlover2

haute okole said:


> Dorinda is a projecting mean hypocrite.  She punished Tinsley for not being forthright in front of the camera, but she did not want to reveal her troubles on camera As required by her Bravo contract.  She cowardly had friends plant stories in Page Six about her John break up, wanted Ramona to address their issues OFF camera and we did not hear anything about why she broke her rib or had a cast on her hand.  Drunken stumbles perhaps?  She is mean even when sober and in complete denial about her addiction and mental health issues.  Dorinda is living in her past glory, which she derived completely from her husband.  She was so horribly mean to both Sonja and Tinsley for issues Dorinda is guilty of herself.  I hope to never see her on TV again.


Dorinda mentioned she had a Bible bump earlier in the season. That's a ganglion cyst. It was called a Bible bump as they used to take a bible and slam the bump with it to rupture the cyst. These days you would probably break your hand if you hit it with enough force. I had a Ganglion cyst in the palm of my hand. Mine was no problem to remove but some can be more serious if they develop tentacles into the surrounding tissue. I am guessing had one of the more serious ones.


----------



## Aimee3

Dorinda was annoying at the reunion.  If she doesn’t like what someone is saying to her, she just talks over the person.  Even Andy was p*ssed at her.  They needed to put a muzzle on her to shut her up.  I do wonder about the new man in her life...is he for real or did she make him up?  Not one photo in Page Six!


----------



## limom

Dorinda is now working on getting her RE license in MA.
It is nice for her to try to occupy herself. However, she seems a bit too angry/ drunk to work in that demanding field, imo.
Fitness would have been more appropriate. Most of my trainers have been eccentric.


----------



## rockhollow

I sure wish we were seeing Dorinda addressing her issues, not moving on to take a real estate course.
I had hoped we would have seen own up more to the issues in the last part of the reunion, but even then, she was still on full time deferral.
Admitting she had problems would have been much more acceptable.


----------



## haute okole

chowlover2 said:


> Dorinda mentioned she had a Bible bump earlier in the season. That's a ganglion cyst. It was called a Bible bump as they used to take a bible and slam the bump with it to rupture the cyst. These days you would probably break your hand if you hit it with enough force. I had a Ganglion cyst in the palm of my hand. Mine was no problem to remove but some can be more serious if they develop tentacles into the surrounding tissue. I am guessing had one of the more serious ones.


I don’t buy that for a minute.  Too many injuries in a short time span.  Why deal with that cyst now on the heals of a broken rib, a break up and flooded house.  She is a lying sack of shiz.  BTW, I had a cyst on my wrist and it did not take an entire cast and sling.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> I don’t buy that for a minute.  Too many injuries in a short time span.  Why deal with that cyst now on the heals of a broken rib, a break up and flooded house.  She is a lying sack of shiz.  BTW, I had a cyst on my wrist and it did not take an entire cast and sling.


Not a fan, huh?


----------



## KellyObsessed

She is likely looking for another husband.   She found Richard when she showed him a house.
Her ex married the real estate agent that showed him a house, when he moved back to the US from the UK.
Real Estate seems to be a great way to find a husband, and know their financial situation right off the bat. 
I may try to get my licence too!  Lol.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Leah got her pay raise - from $3000 an episode to $10,000 and episode. Oh and nose job too.








						Leah McSweeney Gets Pay Raise; Will Earn $10K For Each Episode Of Real Housewives Of New York
					

Leah McSweeney Gets Pay Raise; Will Earn $10K For Each Episode Of Real Housewives Of New York When The Show Returns For Season 13




					www.realitytea.com


----------



## sgj99

CanuckBagLover said:


> Leah got her pay raise - from $3000 an episode to $10,000 and episode. Oh and nose job too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah McSweeney Gets Pay Raise; Will Earn $10K For Each Episode Of Real Housewives Of New York
> 
> 
> Leah McSweeney Gets Pay Raise; Will Earn $10K For Each Episode Of Real Housewives Of New York When The Show Returns For Season 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realitytea.com


Well ... I’m done Then.  I can’t stand Leah.  She’s never fit in with the rest of the cast.


----------



## Jayne1

I thought she already had a nose job.  When they showed photos from her youth, she had a more bulbous tip.

Anyway, I thought the nose we saw this season was just fine.  But here it goes, the surgical adjustments when they see themselves on TV for the first time and want to look like the other women.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> I thought she already had a nose job.  When they showed photos from her youth, she had a more bulbous tip.
> .


Maybe she did - maybe this is nose job #2..


----------



## lulilu

Seems as if a lot of them take cosmetic procedures after the first season, seeing themselves on tv.  Now with high def, the pressure is even more intense.


----------



## TC1

At least Leah admits to the nose job. Ramona is still vigorously denying that face lift she so obviously had.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> At least Leah admits to the nose job. Ramona is still vigorously denying that face lift she so obviously had.


And the eyes, nose and teeth!  I think she finally admitted to the boobs.


----------



## highrider9o9

Jayne1 said:


> And the eyes, nose and teeth!  I think she finally admitted to the boobs.



she admitted to getting her boobs done the reunion episodes right after she had them done. She said she got them right after her divorce.


----------



## RueMonge

I watched the secrets or outtakes or whatever it was. The egg cook off was more interesting than most episodes with drunken/naked or costume party bad behavior. I’d rather see them in the kitchen having fun and going about their actual lives.
Although I was not a fan of Leah ranting about the married boyfriend that she went on vacation with and then got mad at him because he was still married. Duh.


----------



## baghagg

RueMonge said:


> I watched the secrets or outtakes or whatever it was. The egg cook off was more interesting than most episodes with drunken/naked or costume party bad behavior. I’d rather see them in the kitchen having fun and going about their actual lives.
> Although I was not a fan of Leah ranting about the married boyfriend that she went on vacation with and then got mad at him because he was still married. Duh.


Wow, I pay so little attention to her when she's on screen that I totally missed that!


----------



## bisbee

What was that getup Leah was wearing in the interview segment?  From the horrible hair that hopefully was a wig, to that disgusting necklace, she looked like a cheap hooker!  Such poor taste!


----------



## kemilia

bisbee said:


> What was that getup Leah was wearing in the interview segment?  From the horrible hair that hopefully was a wig, to that disgusting necklace, she looked like a cheap hooker!  Such poor taste!


Yes, the hair! It looked like a weird Halloween costume but at least that yellow/red with the covered hands outfit was gone. Eesh.


----------



## rockhollow

RueMonge said:


> I watched the secrets or outtakes or whatever it was. The egg cook off was more interesting than most episodes with drunken/naked or costume party bad behavior. I’d rather see them in the kitchen having fun and going about their actual lives.
> Although I was not a fan of Leah ranting about the married boyfriend that she went on vacation with and then got mad at him because he was still married. Duh.


 
I watched the outakes as well.
And also thought that Leah should have kept that story to herself. I certainly didn't want to hear about her dating a married man.

I also liked the egg cook off story. Just shows that they had lots of other things filmed beside drunken parties, but didn't include them.
I think many of us would have been happy to watch.


----------



## kemilia

rockhollow said:


> I watched the outakes as well.
> And also thought that Leah should have kept that story to herself. I certainly didn't want to hear about her dating a married man.
> 
> I also liked the egg cook off story. Just shows that they had lots of other things filmed beside drunken parties, but didn't include them.
> I think many of us would have been happy to watch.


Totally agree re: eggs story. I feel the producers have lost focus on what the viewers want to see; the drunken messes are over for me especially Leah. And her mother & sis. 

I miss the chemistry of the first few seasons, honestly. Nothing said RHWONY like turtle time (still don't know what that was about but I liked not "getting" it) and satchels of gold (another "what?" but it worked).


----------



## sgj99

kemilia said:


> Yes, the hair! It looked like a weird Halloween costume but at least that yellow/red with the covered hands outfit was gone. Eesh.


That thing was creepy!
I hate almost everything Leah wore and love most of Dorinda‘s choices - I’m sure my age is part of my opinion.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Eboni K. Williams Joins Real Housewives Of New York As First Black Cast Member
					

Eboni K. Williams Joins Real Housewives Of New York City For Season 13 Of The Show As The First Black Cast Member In The Show's History




					www.realitytea.com
				



New housewife confirmed.


----------



## 1LV

CanuckBagLover said:


> Eboni K. Williams Joins Real Housewives Of New York As First Black Cast Member
> 
> 
> Eboni K. Williams Joins Real Housewives Of New York City For Season 13 Of The Show As The First Black Cast Member In The Show's History
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realitytea.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New housewife confirmed.


Let’s hope she brings a touch of (much needed) class with her.


----------



## limom

Not a fan whatsoever. 
Out of all the women in NYC, they pick her?????
For what?


----------



## 1LV

^^^. I’m not familiar with her, but surely she’s better than what’s on there now (Luann being the exception...maybe).  No?  If not I’ll be turning off RHONY once and for all.  Beverly Hills needs to step it up, too.


----------



## limom

I guess Stacey Dash was not available or too expensive. This is all I have to say....


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

limom said:


> I guess Stacey Dash was not available or too expensive. This is all I have to say....



She would definitely bring a story line but does she live in New York?


----------



## purseinsanity

kemilia said:


> Totally agree re: eggs story. I feel the producers have lost focus on what the viewers want to see; the drunken messes are over for me especially Leah. And her mother & sis.
> 
> I miss the chemistry of the first few seasons, honestly. Nothing said RHWONY like turtle time (still don't know what that was about but I liked not "getting" it) and satchels of gold (another "what?" but it worked).


I enjoyed this episode much more than most!


----------



## kemilia

purseinsanity said:


> I enjoyed this episode much more than most!


Hope someone from Bravo is reading this thread.


----------



## highrider9o9

1LV said:


> ^^^. I’m not familiar with her, but surely she’s better than what’s on there now (Luann being the exception...maybe).  No?  If not I’ll be turning off RHONY once and for all.  Beverly Hills needs to step it up, too.




Luann the exception?

Luann is probably the trashiest of them all. Cheated on her boyfriend on vacation, assaulted a police officer, multiple stints in rehab, bought drugs on st barts trip, tried to steal her kids inheritance. Not to mention she did all this while thinking she was the classiest of the bunch. Try again.


----------



## 1LV

highrider9o9 said:


> Luann the exception?
> 
> Luann is probably the trashiest of them all. Cheated on her boyfriend on vacation, assaulted a police officer, multiple stints in rehab, bought drugs on st barts trip, tried to steal her kids inheritance. Not to mention she did all this while thinking she was the classiest of the bunch. Try again.


obviously I’m not as up on it as you are.  So so sorry.


----------



## RueMonge

highrider9o9 said:


> Luann the exception?
> 
> Luann is probably the trashiest of them all. Cheated on her boyfriend on vacation, assaulted a police officer, multiple stints in rehab, bought drugs on st barts trip, tried to steal her kids inheritance. Not to mention she did all this while thinking she was the classiest of the bunch. Try again.


In her defense, I think she was just planning to borrow the inheritance to do a real estate deal while in an alcohol fueled frenzy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

RueMonge said:


> In her defense, I think she was just planning to borrow the inheritance to do a real estate deal while in an alcohol fueled frenzy.


Not much of a defense.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

just an fyi - 








						Bethenny Frankel And Paul Bernon Split Up After 2 Years
					

Former The Real Housewives Of New York City Cast Member Bethenny Frankel And Her Paul Bernon Split Up After 2 Years Of Dating




					www.realitytea.com


----------



## pjhm

Aimee3 said:


> From what she said at the reunion, sounds like she’s already “seeing” someone.


This kills me --how do all these immature, obnoxious women like Vicki Gunvalson, Shannon Beador, Kelly Dodd, and now vile Dorinda find happiness with a new man?---these guys must not watch the show......


----------



## TC1

pjhm said:


> This kills me --how do all these immature, obnoxious women like Vicki Gunvalson, Shannon Beador, Kelly Dodd, and now vile Dorinda find happiness with a new man?---these guys must not watch the show......


or perhaps they do, and want to be on it


----------



## sgj99

pjhm said:


> This kills me --how do all these immature, obnoxious women like Vicki Gunvalson, Shannon Beador, Kelly Dodd, and now vile Dorinda find happiness with a new man?-these guys must not watch the show......


And does Romona really go on as many dates as she says she does?


----------



## kemilia

CanuckBagLover said:


> just an fyi -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel And Paul Bernon Split Up After 2 Years
> 
> 
> Former The Real Housewives Of New York City Cast Member Bethenny Frankel And Her Paul Bernon Split Up After 2 Years Of Dating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realitytea.com


I don't think anyone could be in a relationship for long with her, she is just too too much. 

I do feel badly for her but she is what she is and she would be the first to agree (imo).


----------



## limom

Ramona was right on that bridge that day....
Beth needs therapy 7 days a week and a true desire to change. I don’t see it for her right now...


----------



## chowlover2

Sonja took her clothing out of Forever 21 when they closed and sold it to Wal-Mart. I kid you not.


----------



## sgj99

chowlover2 said:


> Sonja took her clothing out of Forever 21 when they closed and sold it to Wal-Mart. I kid you not.


I’m not that surprised.  I think Sonja likes the idea of being a Business Mogul but she doesn’t have the focus and drive to stick to something, she’s like a terrier with ADHD.


----------



## Swanky

ADHD is an understatement, had the privilege of being at the same resort as her this past week lol


----------



## RueMonge

Swanky said:


> ADHD is an understatement, had the privilege of being at the same resort as her this past week lol


Please dish!


----------



## Yeshax

Oh, Please do tell us about your week!


----------



## Swanky

I'd feel bad if she actually reads here so I'll be diplomatic . . . but in real life, she's just as she is on camera - loud and fun ("fun" is subjective BTW lol)
I don't follow her on IG but watching her taking selfies and having someone else (intern?) video/photograph her all day made me go peek at it.  While she was next to me poolside (out of the country), she'd post pics from another location as if she was in the US, which I found interesting but understood for privacy/security issues!


----------



## lulilu

^^^ I think a lot of them try to keep their vacations private (timewise at least) to avoid burgleries like Kyle experienced while bragging about being in Greece.


----------



## Swanky

I'd agree, but she was posting like she was at a resort in AZ while she was actually in Turks lol  
Neither place being home!




lulilu said:


> ^^^ I think a lot of them try to keep their vacations private (timewise at least) to avoid burgleries like Kyle experienced while bragging about being in Greece.


----------



## purseinsanity

Swanky said:


> I'd agree, but she was posting like she was at a resort in AZ while she was actually in Turks lol
> Neither place being home!


Maybe she wants the riffraff to look elsewhere for her


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I'd feel bad if she actually reads here so I'll be diplomatic . . . but in real life, she's just as she is on camera - loud and fun ("fun" is subjective BTW lol)
> I don't follow her on IG but watching her taking selfies and having someone else (intern?) video/photograph her all day made me go peek at it.  While she was next to me poolside (out of the country), she'd post pics from another location as if she was in the US, which I found interesting but understood for privacy/security issues!


I admire your restraint. Personally, I would have engaged in conversation.


Swanky said:


> I'd agree, but she was posting like she was at a resort in AZ while she was actually in Turks lol
> Neither place being home!


According to her insta, she went to both


----------



## Swanky

Yes, but her posts in AZ were while she was at Wymara with me lol
Then jumped to NY > Turks > NY again> back to Turks. . . ADD! 

Ohhhh, I did lol!  in the pic of her at the bar in white dress shirt was where I saw her first, but it wasn't that day.  She sat by us and I said "Oh Sonja Morgan!"  She said "I'm not Sonja M down here!"  I said "Oh calm down SONJA MORGAN, obvs its you!"
Then I ignored her the rest of trip, just watched... after I turned back around to DH she ordered Titos and began loudly talking about everyone on the show, all I could do was laugh since she doth protest too much!



limom said:


> I admire your restraint. Personally, I would have engaged in conversation.
> 
> According to her insta, she went to both


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> Yes, but her posts in AZ were while she was at Wymara with me lol
> Then jumped to NY > Turks > NY again> back to Turks. . . ADD!


Interesting, why would she do such a thing?


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> Interesting, why would she do such a thing?


No clue, watching it all week was fascinating, ngl
I'd show DH her IG that says she's in NY while watching her snap selfies 2 lounge chairs away!


----------



## beekmanhill

According to an article, she is living in Dorinda's apartment while Dorinda lives in the Berkshires.  She gave up her not so lavish Columbus Circle apartment, and is still trying to sell/rent the townhouse.  She lowered the price yet again and has moved on to Elliman as the broker.  I think she has gone through about three brokers so far.


----------



## Swanky

She's a handful!


----------



## baghagg

Heard on the radio today that Tinsley and Scott broke up for good, and that she was blindsided.


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> Heard on the radio today that Tinsley and Scott broke up for good, and that she was blindsided.


yep I hope she comes back








						Tinsley Mortimer and Scott Kluth End Engagement: 'An Incredibly Difficult Decision,' He Says
					

Scott Kluth confirmed the news of his split from fiancée Tinsley Mortimer in a statement to PEOPLE




					people.com


----------



## baghagg

Men really are _the new women _- why is HE giving the statement???


----------



## TC1

^ I'm assuming because it was his decision to break things off. I can't for the life of me understand what she sees in this guy, besides $$$


----------



## Aimee3

TC1 said:


> ^ I'm assuming because it was his decision to break things off. I can't for the life of me understand what she sees in this guy, besides $$$


Feel sorry for her.  She left everything to be with him.  She wasted a lot of time on him.


----------



## sgj99

Scott must have huge commitment issues.  That’s my take on things with him.  I feel bad for her, she gave up a lot to make it work with him.

*I’d love to see Dorinda’s updated apartment.


----------



## Aimee3

sgj99 said:


> Scott must have huge commitment issues.  That’s my take on things with him.  I feel bad for her, she gave up a lot to make it work with him.
> 
> *I’d love to see Dorinda’s updated apartment.


With Sonia living there I can’t help but think she’s going to cause a lot of wear and tear on the place.  Sonias townhouse was a total shambles!


----------



## purseinsanity

I wonder if Tinsley regrets leaving her first marriage?  I like her, hopefully she returns to RHONY!


----------



## purseinsanity

Aimee3 said:


> With Sonia living there I can’t help but think she’s going to cause a lot of wear and tear on the place.  Sonias townhouse was a total shambles!


...With her dog pooping indoors everywhere.


----------



## Aimee3

Strange...I found Tinsleys Instagram and she posted something on Valentine’s Day (only one month ago) and they were together then.  Scott’s saying it was over monthS ago?


----------



## baghagg

purseinsanity said:


> I wonder if Tinsley regrets leaving her first marriage?  I like her, hopefully she returns to RHONY!


Was thinking the EXACT SAME today..


----------



## sgj99

purseinsanity said:


> ...With her dog pooping indoors everywhere.



They all do this and I don’t understand why no one house trains their dogs?  All the franchises show this problem.

At least hire someone to do it.


----------



## sgj99

Aimee3 said:


> With Sonia living there I can’t help but think she’s going to cause a lot of wear and tear on the place.  Sonias townhouse was a total shambles!





purseinsanity said:


> ...With her dog pooping indoors everywhere.


I know!  I’d never let her or Ramona near my guest room much less tet either of them stay in my apartment.


----------



## swags

That’s too bad about Tinsley. I wanted it to work for her just to spite Dorinda who was crappy to her.


----------



## beekmanhill

sgj99 said:


> Scott must have huge commitment issues.  That’s my take on things with him.  I feel bad for her, she gave up a lot to make it work with him.
> 
> *I’d love to see Dorinda’s updated apartment.


I wonder how much updating Dorinda really did on her original apartment. She'd been renting it out.   She was living in a rent free place the last couple of years, actually quite near me.  I always was suspicious of the circumstances of that apartment because it isn't the greatest building and not really the kind of place I'd pick for Dorinda.  Plus she was always tagging the name of the building on her Instagram.  








						Real Housewives of New York: Fired Dorinda Medley Ditches NYC Apartment
					

Dorinfa exited her NYC pad after her RHONY firing.




					screenrant.com


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> I wonder how much updating Dorinda really did on her original apartment. She'd been renting it out.   She was living in a rent free place the last couple of years, actually quite near me.  I always was suspicious of the circumstances of that apartment because it isn't the greatest building and not really the kind of place I'd pick for Dorinda.  Plus she was always tagging the name of the building on her Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Housewives of New York: Fired Dorinda Medley Ditches NYC Apartment
> 
> 
> Dorinfa exited her NYC pad after her RHONY firing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenrant.com


Is it really on Sutton Place?


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> Is it really on Sutton Place?



No, its on a side street very close to Sutton Place.   It was an older high rise that the owners renovated and tried to make more upscale.  Its a nice building, but nothing special.   Seeing as she made no attempt to keep it private I think its OK to post it.  BTW, Jill has an apartment in the corner building on First Ave, PH apartment a rental.  Van Johnson used to live there.  Jill has officially moved to Fl though.  (no state/local tax).  









						Oriana at 420 East 54th St. in Sutton Place
					

Oriana, 420 East 54th St.: Welcome to the dawn of a new era at Oriana. Towering 39 stories in the exclusive Sutton Place neighborhood, the variety of newly...




					streeteasy.com


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> No, its on a side street very close to Sutton Place.   It was an older high rise that the owners renovated and tried to make more upscale.  Its a nice building, but nothing special.   Seeing as she made no attempt to keep it private I think its OK to post it.  BTW, Jill has an apartment in the corner building on First Ave, PH apartment a rental.  Van Johnson used to live there.  Jill has officially moved to Fl though.  (no state/local tax).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oriana at 420 East 54th St. in Sutton Place
> 
> 
> Oriana, 420 East 54th St.: Welcome to the dawn of a new era at Oriana. Towering 39 stories in the exclusive Sutton Place neighborhood, the variety of newly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streeteasy.com


10k per month? no thanks.
The taxes are crazy, here aren’t they?
At least in the city, you don’t have high property taxes!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I feel bad for Tinsley too. I like her but I dont want her back on the show - I dont think she will find the happiness she wants on the show with all these toxic women.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I always wonder if she regrets what happened with her first marriage. Her life would be so different now. I hope she's okay. I never really had a strong opinion of Scott (pro or con) because I realize there's a lot we don't see on the show. But his statement makes him sound like an . And if it's true she was blindsided that's even worse.









						Tinsley Mortimer’s pals furious Scott Kluth dumped her after marriage ultimatum
					

“He has a fear of commitment. He never had it in him to follow through with his promise to marry her.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## limom

At least, no children are involved.


----------



## TC1

I read that Scott was repeatedly stepping out on her, breaking things off every now and then, making her question everything all the time. That's no way to live, I feel sorry for her.


----------



## limom

Her picker is broken!!!


----------



## Swanky

Awww, I think she’s adorable, I hate this news. She chose to pursue love and happiness over the mess of the RHONY, this will be hard to recover from for her IMO.


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> I read that Scott was repeatedly stepping out on her, breaking things off every now and then, making her question everything all the time. That's no way to live, I feel sorry for her.


I thought he was lucky to land Tinsley, not the other way around. Better that she be rid of him for good before marriage.


----------



## RueMonge

I feel really bad for Tinsley too, but I think she was the only one who thought it would work out with Scott. We all knew, and Dorinda was unfiltered enough to say it.


----------



## Swanky

Dorinda was a bitter hag towards Tinsley imo lol
Tins had no kids and following love was a leap pf faith and she'd regret not pursuing it for the rest of her life I think.


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> They all do this and I don’t understand why no one house trains their dogs?  All the franchises show this problem.
> 
> At least hire someone to do it.


Also, they take a small piece of tissue and pick it up.  I'd be wearing gloves and immediately disinfecting the carpet or floors.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> BTW, Jill has an apartment in the corner building on First Ave, PH apartment a rental.  Van Johnson used to live there.  Jill has officially moved to Fl though.  (no state/local tax).


Jill originally owned her first place that we saw on the show, right?


----------



## Pinkcaviar

limom said:


> yep I hope she comes back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinsley Mortimer and Scott Kluth End Engagement: 'An Incredibly Difficult Decision,' He Says
> 
> 
> Scott Kluth confirmed the news of his split from fiancée Tinsley Mortimer in a statement to PEOPLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



I hope she comes back too !

From the last reunion and the publicly displayed engagement,  I really thought she would get her version of the fairy tale ending. The silver lining, at least she wasn't left at the alter or divorced a week after the marriage.

Unfortunately, when it's over, there's not much left to bring a relationship back especaily those on and off again scenarios. I've personally know of girls who remain hopeful in struggling relationships, avoiding and denying red flags to hopefully get married only to be dumped towards the end. I'm not sure if Tinsley was aware or really blindsides, but he does suck for dragging it out if he had no intentions.

She's a pretty girl with high expectations (specifically, $$$), with her social circle, she'll find someone again that would treat her better.


----------



## baghagg

He always seemed a little too impressed with himself, imo..  Not saying that Tinsley is an easy gf; she seems to be high maintenance (in many ways) - but... .


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Jill originally owned her first place that we saw on the show, right?


Yes, she and Bobby owned the apartment on the show.  Its a few blocks up on First Avenue from where she rents now.  She sold it.   I think Jill is fairly clever as far as money is concerned. 









						Jill Zarin sells NYC home she shared with late husband Bobby
					

Former “Real Housewives of New York City” star Jill Zarin sold her Upper East Side home for $3.25 million earlier this week. It had been on the market asking $3.29 million since last October, as Gi…




					nypost.com


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, she and Bobby owned the apartment on the show.  Its a few blocks up on First Avenue from where she rents now.  She sold it.   I think Jill is fairly clever as far as money is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill Zarin sells NYC home she shared with late husband Bobby
> 
> 
> Former “Real Housewives of New York City” star Jill Zarin sold her Upper East Side home for $3.25 million earlier this week. It had been on the market asking $3.29 million since last October, as Gi…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Is she a snowbird or does she only reside in FL?


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> Is she a snowbird or does she only reside in FL?



From what she has said on IG, she has become a permanent FL resident.  So has Ally.  They both voted in Fl.  Course there is no reason for her to return to NYC now, nothing is happening here.   When things open up I'd expect her to travel up here more often, but who knows.  Summer is very hot in Boca Raton.  Boyfriend is in the house with them.  They go to Miami, which has been much more open than NYC,  frequently on weekends.  She has quite a nice life.


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> From what she has said on IG, she has become a permanent FL resident.  So has Ally.  They both voted in Fl.  Course there is no reason for her to return to NYC now, nothing is happening here.   When things open up I'd expect her to travel up here more often, but who knows.  Summer is very hot in Boca Raton.  Boyfriend is in the house with them.  They go to Miami, which has been much more open than NYC,  frequently on weekends.  She has quite a nice life.


So , she is no longer working at Zarin fabrics?
She also had a house in the Hamptons, did she sell that place too?
I agree with you. She is quite savvy.


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> They all do this and I don’t understand why no one house trains their dogs?  All the franchises show this problem.
> 
> At least hire someone to do it.


I wonder if the presence of a camera crew makes the dogs nervous. I say that because it happens on almost every franchise.


----------



## BrandSnob

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I always wonder if she regrets what happened with her first marriage. Her life would be so different now. I hope she's okay. I never really had a strong opinion of Scott (pro or con) because I realize there's a lot we don't see on the show. But his statement makes him sound like an . And if it's true she was blindsided that's even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinsley Mortimer’s pals furious Scott Kluth dumped her after marriage ultimatum
> 
> 
> “He has a fear of commitment. He never had it in him to follow through with his promise to marry her.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



from what I heard her first husband was verbally and emotionally abusive. So hopefully she doesnt regret as nobody should live a lifetime with that. It is too bad she did t have kids with him tho, but at leastshe froze her eggs. Thank god for that


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> So , she is no longer working at Zarin fabrics?
> She also had a house in the Hamptons, did she sell that place too?
> I agree with you. She is quite savvy.


She has a rug line.  I am not sure if it is associated with Zarin Fabrics.   I think it isn't, but I suppose she used her sourcing knowledge, etc, to start the line.  Its been going for a while now, so I think it must be profitable.   And Jill and Ally make and sell masks; they seem to be doing very well. https://jillzarin.com/

They did not own the lavish house in the Hamptons.  They  rented that.  She moved out shortly after Bobby died.  I always use to gasp at the amount of money she spent entertaining there.     

She is a real hustler, always active.

And she is a good cook; she prepares many of their meals in Boca for a big group.  That surprised me.  Her parents are frequently there and there is a revolving door of young interns who tie die the masks.  Her food is real food (humongous steaks from wholesale butchers, etc) and lots of it.  No precious little plates of crudites for Jill and family, big servings of old style food.  She plays tennis a lot and is quite fit.  So is Ally. 

Ally did an interesting IG story once about the man who she always thought is her father is not her biological father.  And then  the first man she found after researching it was not her bio father either after (as I recall) she developed a bit of a relationship with him.  She finally found number three, the real one, but I think they did not connect but she met her half siblings.  I'ts a bit hazy in my mind now, but it was quite a bombshell when she revealed it.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

BrandSnob said:


> from what I heard her first husband was verbally and emotionally abusive. So hopefully she doesnt regret as nobody should live a lifetime with that. It is too bad she did t have kids with him tho, but at leastshe froze her eggs. Thank god for that



Oh no! I knew her previous boyfriend was abusive but hadn't heard Topper Mortimer was too, I always thought the story was they married way too young, she was much more of a socialite and partier while he preferred staying home and that they remained friends.


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> So , she is no longer working at Zarin fabrics?
> She also had a house in the Hamptons, did she sell that place too?
> I agree with you. She is quite savvy.


Didn't Jill Zarin quickly remarry?


----------



## limom

baghagg said:


> Didn't Jill Zarin quickly remarry?


Don’t think so.
I believe that she is engaged.
Knowing her style, she would have had a large reception. And she would have shared the good news.


----------



## baghagg

limom said:


> Don’t think so.
> I believe that she is engaged.
> Knowing her style, she would have had a large reception. And she would have shared the good news.


Ahhh that's it!  She announced on insta that she had a new beau less than a year after Bobby passed and then they got engaged shortly thereafter, but not married..  maybe the pandemic got in the way.


----------



## beekmanhill

I don't think Jill is engaged.  He does live with her in Boca.  He seems like a really nice guy, but he is no Bobby.  He's jovial and good spirited.   She pays tribute to Bobby on every anniversary, birthday, etc.


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> I don't think Jill is engaged.  He does live with her in Boca.  He seems like a really nice guy, but he is no Bobby.  He's jovial and good spirited.   She pays tribute to Bobby on every anniversary, birthday, etc.


Bobby was one of a kind. A class act all the way, imho.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

beekmanhill said:


> I don't think Jill is engaged.  He does live with her in Boca.  He seems like a really nice guy, but he is no Bobby.  He's jovial and good spirited.   She pays tribute to Bobby on every anniversary, birthday, etc.



He has big shoes to fill. But I'm glad she's happy.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

more on the Tinsley - Scott breakup
Scott Kluth's Friends Say He Tried To Dump Tinsley Mortimer For Months But She Didn’t Accept It (realitytea.com)


----------



## baghagg

What a mess.  It all sounds plausible.  Even if Tinsley is high maintenance, he always struck me as overly impressed with himself in a _not-in-reality-sort-of-way, _pun intended..


----------



## bisbee

CanuckBagLover said:


> more on the Tinsley - Scott breakup
> Scott Kluth's Friends Say He Tried To Dump Tinsley Mortimer For Months But She Didn’t Accept It (realitytea.com)


He was “dropping hints”?  Nonsense!  She is well rid of this man-child.  I hope she moves back to New York and restarts her life!


----------



## limom

I guarantee within two years, he will be married with 2 kids.
I have seen it over and over again...
Tinsley have your baby alone, the rest will come along...


----------



## Swanky

He didn’t want to be in the spotlight/media.... okkkkurrrrrrrr


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> He didn’t want to be in the spotlight/media.... okkkkurrrrrrrr


He is a jerk.
No high maintenance woman should be even looking at a man associated with couponing......
It is a hard no, imho.


----------



## limom

Bethenny Frankel's Success Starts With Time Management
					

Bethenny Frankel builds multimillion-dollar brands, stars in TV shows, and vigorously defends every moment of her day. The secret? It starts with deciding what matters (and what doesn't).




					www.entrepreneur.com


----------



## maris.crane

limom said:


> Bethenny Frankel's Success Starts With Time Management
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel builds multimillion-dollar brands, stars in TV shows, and vigorously defends every moment of her day. The secret? It starts with deciding what matters (and what doesn't).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.entrepreneur.com



Ramona gon' be pissed that they chose Bethenny  #kadooz


----------



## limom

Beth next venture needs to be self esteem in a bottle.








						Bethenny Frankel Is Back on TV Because ‘I Know What People Want to See’ (Published 2021)
					

In “The Big Shot With Bethenny,” on HBO Max, millennial strivers will compete to help Frankel run her Skinnygirl empire.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## TC1

Skinnygirl empire? she sold the alcohol side of the business..I don't think the rest is an "empire" but hey..you go girl  
People clearly DON'T want to see her flipping houses with Fredrick Ecklund


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Beth next venture needs to be self esteem in a bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel Is Back on TV Because ‘I Know What People Want to See’ (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> In “The Big Shot With Bethenny,” on HBO Max, millennial strivers will compete to help Frankel run her Skinnygirl empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Paywall for me.  

That was Beth's first TV appearance!  A contestant on Martha Stewart's 'help me find an assistant' competitive TV show where just like all the competitive TV shows, someone got eliminated each week.

Beth got all the way to the end, but it seemed obvious that Martha didn't like her.  And so she didn't win.

But she was very memorable. I remember her pushing diet, or gluten free or something like that in one of her tasks.  Saw that again when she became a HW.


----------



## limom

It is another PR piece regarding a new show called big shot on HBO max.
It is a contest to find an employee for her firm.
This sums it up


----------



## limom

Bethenny Frankel Promises Nothing Is 'Off Limits' in New Show
					

Bethenny Frankel takes Us Weekly inside her latest reality TV show, 'The Big Shot With Bethenny' — exclusive interview




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

CanuckBagLover said:


> more on the Tinsley - Scott breakup
> Scott Kluth's Friends Say He Tried To Dump Tinsley Mortimer For Months But She Didn’t Accept It (realitytea.com)


What a mess! I feel like he is so wishy washy and knew all along he wasn’t going to marry her. Always dangling that CARAT in front of her. Even when she had the ring I felt they were not going to marry. I actually feel bad for her. I think she needs therapy. To get thru this heartache and officially move on from him. He’s a loser.


----------



## baghagg

I don't go for him, but maybe she wouldn't sign a prenup?


----------



## limom

Hope she kept the ring.


----------



## rockhollow

baghagg said:


> I don't go for him, but maybe she wouldn't sign a prenup?



I think she has lots of coins and would have probobly wanted Scott to sign a prenup    
Tinsley seems like she really wanted love and a family and thought she's get that from Scott.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Anyone watch the new season yet? I think it started this week. I don’t know why but I haven’t cared to tune in.


----------



## TC1

I watched, so far..super boring. Odd with only 5 cast members.


----------



## beekmanhill

Not good at all.  It is off to a very boring start.  Next week they are all together at Lu's house in the Hamptons so we may see some more activity.   Leah is hateful and getting a lot of camera time.


----------



## DrDior

I nearly fell off the sofa when she said she was converting to orthodox Judaism. I assume she means modern orthodox, but I can’t really see that sticking. AT ALL. It will interfere with her partying.


----------



## limom

Wait, what?
Converting for what reasons?


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Wait, what?
> Converting for what reasons?


A storyline?


----------



## purseinsanity

beekmanhill said:


> Not good at all.  It is off to a very boring start.  Next week they are all together at Lu's house in the Hamptons so we may see some more activity.   Leah is hateful and getting a lot of camera time.


I haven't watched this season yet, but I'm not really a fan of Leah.  There are enough reality shows that showcase spoiled, younger cast members behaving badly.  I kind of like the rich, stuffy, UES ladies doing lunch, LOL.  Going yachting, to the Hamptons, etc.  I don't need to see naked wasted here.


----------



## swags

The first episode was only okay. Don’t like Leah enough for a second season of her.
The new lady is pretty but honestly I think they only brought her in so they could show more conversations about social justice. I’d rather have a diverse cast that’s being RICH and fabulous. Not trying to be woke.


----------



## rockhollow

I started to watch the first of the season, but fell asleep half way though - just not so interesting.

As usual for housewives, all the ladies have new faces for the new season.
Both Ramona and Sonja are starting to have the famous 'too many facelifts' cat look about them.
And although Luann also has a new face, it's not quite the cat face of the other two.

Totally uninterested in Leah wanting to become an orthodox jew. But did get a chuckle about her dad's comments about it. Sounds like an attention getter to him as well as me.

Not sure yet what to think about the new lady joining the cast. Is it going to be the new girl and Leah against the OG's?

Poor Sonja, nothing ever goes right for her - clothing line has folded and she's back in the townhouse.
I guess we'll see another season of her struggling to find a buyer.
And I am growing tired of her stlick - wearing clothes with the labels left in for returns and her poor interns. Learning how to draw a bath for Lady Morgan - that will look good on a resumé.


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> As usual for housewives, all the ladies have new faces for the new season.


Such a spot on observation!


----------



## Jayne1

DrDior said:


> I nearly fell off the sofa when she said she was converting to orthodox Judaism. I assume she means modern orthodox, but I can’t really see that sticking. AT ALL. It will interfere with her partying.


That's cool that she wants to join the Tribe.  

I wonder why Orthodox, even Modern.  I'm sure she likes the tradition, but will she dress a bit more modestly and does she want to be kosher. 

Why not just Conservative Judaism.  Someone should ask her.


----------



## baghagg

Jayne1 said:


> That's cool that she wants to join the Tribe.
> 
> I wonder why Orthodox, even Modern.  I'm sure she likes the tradition, but will she dress a bit more modestly and does she want to be kosher.
> 
> Why not just Conservative Judaism.  Someone should ask her.


I doubt she understands the difference!


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> That's cool that she wants to join the Tribe.
> 
> I wonder why Orthodox, even Modern.  I'm sure she likes the tradition, but will she dress a bit more modestly and does she want to be kosher.
> 
> Why not just Conservative Judaism.  Someone should ask her.


Do you feel that it is sincere?


----------



## TC1

I read somewhere that she may have been converting for Pita Chip *shrug*


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> Do you feel that it is sincere?


absolutely not


----------



## Jahpson

meluvs2shop said:


> What a mess! I feel like he is so wishy washy and knew all along he wasn’t going to marry her. Always dangling that CARAT in front of her. Even when she had the ring I felt they were not going to marry. I actually feel bad for her. I think she needs therapy. To get thru this heartache and officially move on from him. He’s a loser.


I really don't understand his methods. 

He threw a big party when she officially moved to Chicago for him and made a big spectacle for the engagement. He seemed serious.

I am hoping they are just having another fight and this will all blow over. But if not, she can do better than him, he looks like a Peter Griffin in the making anyway.


----------



## limom

Jahpson said:


> I really don't understand his methods.
> 
> He threw a big party when she officially moved to Chicago for him and made a big spectacle for the engagement. He seemed serious.
> 
> I am hoping they are just having another fight and this will all blow over. But if not, she can do better than him, he looks like a Peter Griffin in the making anyway.


Why would anyone subject herself to such a drama queen?
He is exhausting. Commit, don’t commit. Bye. To the left!


----------



## Aimee3

Probably the type to leave a woman at the altar.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> I read somewhere that she may have been converting for Pita Chip *shrug*



sadly, it makes more sense that she's be doing it for a man.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jahpson said:


> I really don't understand his methods.
> 
> He threw a big party when she officially moved to Chicago for him and made a big spectacle for the engagement. He seemed serious.
> 
> I am hoping they are just having another fight and this will all blow over. But if not, she can do better than him, he looks like a Peter Griffin in the making anyway.


If they have this many issues when they're not even married, he's probably not the right one for you Tinsley!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Surprise surprise Leah upgraded her apartment. Next season she will move again. 5min in the first epi and I’m like yawn.

How many times is Lu gonna move. But good for her for selling property. Real estate if done right is always a good investment.


----------



## sgj99

I don’t believe for a minute that LuAnn didn’t know that Tom’s apartment was across the street.

And Sonja crying about her ex-husband was beyond ridiculous.  She’s been divorced for 15 years (2006) and married less than 10 years.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Do you feel that it is sincere?


Yes, I guess so.  She said she's always been attracted to the religion and she prefers to date Jewish guys, so okay... she seems to be looking for something.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, I guess so.  She said she's always been attracted to the religion and she prefers to date Jewish guys, so okay... she seems to be looking for something.


Mr Goodbar?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, I guess so.  She said she's always been attracted to the religion and she prefers to date Jewish guys, so okay... she seems to be looking for something.


Attention - men, her parents, now fame as a cut rate reality tv star.


----------



## rockhollow

I just saw episode 2. I feel disappointed. New York has been one of most favourite, and am sad to disappointed and it's only episode 2
With just the 4 core ladies and the addition of just one new housewife (although she's not a housewife, currently is a single lady), we are not going to see much new stuff, just a lot of recycling past stories and conflicts.

Is Heather coming back on the show? Looks like they are going to recycle Heather and Ramona feuding about something.

And as already mentioned - not more of Sonja going on about her divorce. Another recycled story.
Please Sonja get over it!!! And is she rewriting history - she was telling the healer about when she left him, I though he left her?
I also do not appreciate Sonja trying to insinuate she's like a widow - my husband died, there was no leaving about it.


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> And as already mentioned - not more of Sonja going on about her divorce. Another recycled story.
> Please Sonja get over it!!! And is she rewriting history - she was telling the healer about when she left him, I though he left her?
> it.


Allegedly HE left HER for her friend


----------



## sgj99

And she was his fourth wife.  That tells me he doesn’t know the meaning of the word commitment.


----------



## TC1

I read Heather is coming back for a few episodes, but leaves after a big fight with Leah


----------



## DrDior

TC1 said:


> I read Heather is coming back for a few episodes, but leaves after a big fight with Leah



Can she take Leah with her? Sers.


----------



## swags

So far not liking season 2. There is nothing entertaining about Leah. It’s gross they keep replaying her ridiculous naked scene from last year. 
Don’t care for Eboni yet either.
Sonja needs a life makeover.


----------



## limom

Not watching this year, until the reunions. Will follow thread though.
Sonja’s situation is nuts. Being stuck for so long is highly unusual, imo.
Is she an addict?


----------



## zooba

Oh, I do love the NY ladies but YAWN! Burning Man in the Hamptons with nipple covers was not enough entertainment for me. Ramona may have paid a ton to keep her body looking tight but she still looked ridiculous.

Lu with the big furry hat looked great and the butt on that lady is incredible.  Goals


----------



## rockhollow

zooba said:


> Oh, I do love the NY ladies but YAWN! Burning Man in the Hamptons with nipple covers was not enough entertainment for me. Ramona may have paid a ton to keep her body looking tight but she still looked ridiculous.
> 
> Lu with the big furry hat looked great and the butt on that lady is incredible.  Goals



I so agree - Ramona's look was ridiculous. I'm sure she had a whole glam squad making her up to look like a fool. I for one, don't want to see Ramona dress like a teenager.
And all those props and tents, Ramona must have spent a small fortune to decorate her back yard for 5 people. There were more staff then attendees.


----------



## baghagg

rockhollow said:


> And all those props and tents, Ramona must have spent a small fortune to decorate her back yard for 5 people. There were more staff then attendees.



Bravo probably sets that all up and pays for it


----------



## TC1

baghagg said:


> Bravo probably sets that all up and pays for it


I imagine it's quite a budget now, no cast trips due to Covid..


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> I imagine it's quite a budget now, no cast trips due to Covid..


Didn’t they travel to the islands?


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

rockhollow said:


> I also do not appreciate Sonja trying to insinuate she's like a widow - my husband died, there was no leaving about it.



I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Love Of My Life

The show & the cast are becoming "very tired"... not interesting just the same old same old
I think their children would provide more entertainment that these women do


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Didn’t they travel to the islands?


For "all-stars" but I believe that's for Peacock TV not NY


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I know Sonja is very well like but come onnnnnnn she is too grown to be so jealous and so sloppy, is this the way it's gonna be for every season? All these women are insane


----------



## TC1

You KNOW it's bad when they have to bring Heather back to be a voluntary punching bag for a few episodes.


----------



## Abba13

Nice to know so many here aren't fans of Leah.  She tries too hard to be disruptive.....I guess Bravo finds her type of behavior popular among the fans.  She is simply too 'Jerry Springer' for my taste and apparently for many of you.  This is a relief because I was wondering if the audience Bravo is trying to entice believes nasty is popular amongst us?  If anyone from Bravo reads this....please know, a little caddy here and there is acceptable but the mean girl thing is unkind, downright tacky and there's no need for encouragement.


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> You KNOW it's bad when they have to bring Heather back to be a voluntary punching bag for a few episodes.


I got the impression that Heather thought she was sliding back in to a regular role.  And didn't anticipate not being welcome with open arms.  Couldn't stand the heat and jumped.  holla


----------



## TC1

True, I suppose open arms isn't really a "hi, we made a list of every bad thing you've ever said about each of us"   if she's being blindsided, that's too bad. Lu and Ramona had lunch with her to set the scene of being friends again, I see Leah is having none of it.


----------



## maris.crane

I miss Dorinda. 

Five Housewives is too few for New York. So far, I like Ebony. Leah is exhausting - she’s like a walking subreddit.


----------



## BleuSaphir

maris.crane said:


> I miss Dorinda.
> 
> Five Housewives is too few for New York. So far, I like Ebony. Leah is exhausting - she’s like a walking s


I miss Dorinda too!

But I find Leah refreshing. She not what you expect from typical elite women in NY.


----------



## elle-mo

Dorinda was a cameo on Bethenny’s show on HBOMax, “Big Shot”. I miss her too, actually I miss both of them. Bethenny looked good, and her wardrobe was on point, she is so aware with what looks good on her. I wish I had that sense of style.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

BleuSaphir said:


> I miss Dorinda too!
> 
> But I find Leah refreshing. She not what you expect from typical elite women in NY.


That is because she is not a an elite NY woman.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lulilu said:


> I got the impression that Heather thought she was sliding back in to a regular role.  And didn't anticipate not being welcome with open arms.  Couldn't stand the heat and jumped.  holla


I like Heather.  Cant blame her for jumping.  Im not watching this show anymore, it just isnt what it used to be.  Cant see what Heather would gain from coming back.  The show has just become trashy and mean.  She should stay off it and lead her life - which looked pretty good to me.


----------



## kemilia

I miss Dorinda too. And Bethenny and Alex. 
Can not stand Leah, just awful in every way. 
Eboni is ok but I think she is smart enough to jump off that train after 1 season. 
Sonja, Sonja--I like you but the drinking has to stop! 
LuAnn continues to look fabulous (excellent surgeon + good genes). 
Ramona is still Ramona but her hair looked kinda ratty this past week, wonder why someone wasn't fixing it to look nice.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I’ve not started this season yet so was keen to get an update from the thread.

I feel like the OGs start slow every season and then hopefully get crazy.

still not sure about Leah- I do appreciate you need to come in strong if you don’t want to be a 1 and done but I thought she was a little try hard.


----------



## TC1

It was so funny that Ramona basically HAD to admit she didn't donate the blood plasma. She needs to stop trying so hard. Her eyes get all buggy when she's lying..then true to form..she craps herself.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> It was so funny that Ramona basically HAD to admit she didn't donate the blood plasma. She needs to stop trying so hard. Her eyes get all buggy when she's lying..then true to form..she craps herself.


Ramona and Mario need to reconcile.
Perfect ending to the series, imo.
I read that Bravo con is on this year...


----------



## rockhollow

I miss the Dorinda of the first few seasons, not the one we saw in the last couple of seasons.
Maybe she'll get her life together a bit and we'll see her come back - if NY continues.

I am also not liking Leah much, she's seems to have to much of an agenda - with being sober, she feels it's going to be her job to call the other ladies to task.
But did enjoy her going at Ramona over the blood plasma thing. Ramona is just not used to being called on her lies, and it was entertaining to watch her struggle.
But then Leah just carried it on to far and it became too much. I like her poking Ramona, not beating her over the head.

Oh Sonja, seeing you overdrunk was not a pretty sight. She was so jealous of Luann and her fellow, it was sad to see.


----------



## Swanky

Leah doesn't bother me much, Ramona does and Sonja starting to bother me too, especially after meeting her and observing her in real life.  I don't miss Dorinda at all after the last season or 2.
I miss Beth and Tinsley though!


----------



## kemilia

/





Swanky said:


> Leah doesn't bother me much, Ramona does and Sonja starting to bother me too, especially after meeting her and observing her in real life.  I don't miss Dorinda at all after the last season or 2.
> I miss Beth and Tinsley though!


Yes Tinsley too! There seemed to be a natural sweetness in her the others wouldn't know if it hit them over their crazy heads. Except Eboni, I'm still hoping she's ok.


----------



## Volvomom

I agree........ I don't even know if i can watch this season.   Its horrible.    And enough with with JP Morgan already.   Why did they divorce????


----------



## Volvomom

I liked tinsley too!!!!!   And i miss Bethany too.   Ramona and her bug eyes bug me.   LoL


----------



## bisbee

Swanky said:


> Leah doesn't bother me much, Ramona does and Sonja starting to bother me too, especially after meeting her and observing her in real life.  I don't miss Dorinda at all after the last season or 2.
> I miss Beth and Tinsley though!


I agree 100%.  I am relieved that Dorinda is gone…she is such a nasty woman, even sober, but she gets vicious when she drinks.  I will never get over her torturing Tinsley…who never had a bad word for anyone!


----------



## Volvomom

Tinsley was like a fantasy character for.....she pretty and i love her clothes, she was cute!!!!


----------



## anabanana745

Volvomom said:


> Tinsley was like a fantasy character for.....she pretty and i love her clothes, she was cute!!!!



agreed and I can’t believe her man left her. She is so sweet to everyone. They should bring her back in the show.


----------



## baghagg

anabanana745 said:


> agreed and I can’t believe her man left her. She is so sweet to everyone. They should bring her back in the show.


I knew she was making a mistake leaving the show mid-season (allegedly at his request, but maybe that wasn't true); a worthy man could/would have waited for her to finish the season off and honor her contract.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky said:


> Leah doesn't bother me much, Ramona does and Sonja starting to bother me too, especially after meeting her and observing her in real life.  I don't miss Dorinda at all after the last season or 2.
> I miss Beth and Tinsley though!


Yes! Dorinda was very cringey to watch the last couple of seasons. She was unraveling. Don’t miss that Dorinda at all! Ramona is so tone deaf and Sonja is now coming across as pathetic. I use to like her. Bring back Tinsley! Beth…I’m on the fence bc I feel like she truly outgrew the show unlike the others, but her stingers/one liners- no one can deliver those quite like Bethany. @Swanky any tea to spill on Sonja?


----------



## rockhollow

Tinsley was just to nice to be on this show. These women can be savage and I jut don't think it was in Tinsley to play the hard game. The other women were just to jealous of her to ever really accept her.

Now Beth, I wasn't sad to see her go, and don't want her back - she was just to hard and cruel, and I never enjoyed her form of humour.

I think they made a mistake not bringing on more ladies for this season - more new storylines would have been more interesting.


----------



## Volvomom

Can't these woman go for dinner and not fight or get drunk ever?!?!?!


----------



## purseinsanity

Volvomom said:


> Can't these woman go for dinner and not fight or get drunk ever?!?!?!


No.


----------



## Volvomom

Women, sorry typo.    LoL


----------



## swags

This season is bad. Sonja needs to quit drinking and quit going on about her ex. Does she have a relationship with him?


----------



## Volvomom

Does she or not, I wonder too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I wonder if they still secretly hook up? Sonja’s wounds seem so fresh.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

rockhollow said:


> Tinsley was just to nice to be on this show. These women can be savage and I jut don't think it was in Tinsley to play the hard game. The other women were just to jealous of her to ever really accept her.
> 
> Now Beth, I wasn't sad to see her go, and don't want her back - she was just to hard and cruel, and I never enjoyed her form of humour.
> 
> I think they made a mistake not bringing on more ladies for this season - more new storylines would have been more interesting.


I agree with you about Tinsley - too nice for this show. For that reason I dont want to see her back, I dont see how she gains anything from being on the show other than some d listed stardom.   She doesnt need this show - the other women all do as its their primary source of income now (maybe not initially but now).  And I think she have better chance of meeting a man if she stays off the show - a lot men wouldnt want the publicity that this show brings. And its virtually impossible for any woman on the show to come out looking good - the show is not set up that way.  I would love to see Tinsley on the society pages. Thats where she belongs not on this show.


----------



## lulilu

I am horrified by Sonja's drunkenness this season (as previous ones).  For some reason I thought she went to some spa-type place and dried out.  Maybe it was just for plastic surgery.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> I am horrified by Sonja's drunkenness this season (as previous ones).  For some reason I thought she went to some spa-type place and dried out.  Maybe it was just for plastic surgery.



Yep, I agree. It's very sad to see her in such a messy state. I thought she had stayed on a course of "wellness."


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> I am horrified by Sonja's drunkenness this season (as previous ones).  For some reason I thought she went to some spa-type place and dried out.  Maybe it was just for plastic surgery.


Agreed. She looks like she dries out from time to time but is unable to overcome her addiction.
Maybe Ketamine treatments can help her?
Even LuAnn has realized that she has to abstain in order to stay sober (latest interview on WW).


----------



## rockhollow

also agree, I think Sonja sobers up and gets clean, but just can't maintain it for very long. She just slides back into her old ways.
She still can't even seem to deal with her long ago divorce. She clings to that old lifestyle, but it will never be hers again. I doubt the ex has anything to do with her, I'm sure all dealing would be through lawyers.
So with her warped sense of reality, and not dealing with the truth, I can't see Sonja changing.
Just like Tre, I think Sonja slowly re-writes her failed marriage rather than accepted it.
She wants to come across as this carefree woman, but just looks bitter and out of control.
Her obsession was kind of fun the first few seasons, but no more.


----------



## sgj99

Volvomom said:


> I agree........ I don't even know if i can watch this season.   Its horrible.    And enough with with JP Morgan already.   Why did they divorce????



Supposedly he left her for a good friend of hers.  But the was a very long time ago.  She was married for 8 years and has been divorced for fifteen.  It’s time to get over the I’m A Morgan thing.  It’s pathetic.


----------



## chowlover2

sgj99 said:


> Supposedly he left her for a good friend of hers.  But the was a very long time ago.  She was married for 8 years and has been divorced for fifteen.  It’s time to get over the I’m A Morgan thing.  It’s pathetic.


Thank you! It's a tossup between Dorinda and Sonja who namedropped their late husband the most. I think I found out Richard had been dead 8 yrs and Dorinda was still mentioning him frequently.


----------



## Volvomom

I know....... forgot about Dorinda doing the same thing.   LoL.  Wasn't Sonja husband way older than her too??    She just misses the status and money.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> Thank you! It's a tossup between Dorinda and Sonja who namedropped their late husband the most. I think I found out Richard had been dead 8 yrs and Dorinda was still mentioning him frequently.


In all seriousness, Dorinda is a widow while Sonja is a divorcee. Old Morgan is still around.
If Sonja had played her role correctly, she might still be the current Mrs Morgan, j/s.
He married her because she was fun but it was understood that she had to take care of him. She did not,  
and was quickly replaced.
Dorinda‘s husband is gone for good. 
One thing that they have in common is that they both married out of their leagues and were unable to maintain their social status when their husbands left.
It is sad and speaks to the cruelty of NYC society.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> In all seriousness, Dorinda is a widow while Sonja is a divorcee. Old Morgan is still around.
> If Sonja had played her role correctly, she might still be the current Mrs Morgan, j/s.
> He married her because she was fun but it was understood that she had to take care of him. She did not,
> and was quickly replaced.
> Dorinda‘s husband is gone for good.
> One thing that they have in common is that they both married out of their leagues and were unable to maintain their social status when their husbands left.
> It is sad and speaks to the cruelty of NYC society.


Didnt Sonja cheat on her husband


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> Didnt Sonja cheat on her husband


That was not the issue.
 She was spending the summer in France and was partying. He was stateside and took ill.
 Sonja did not come back fast enough to attend to him. Her best friend obliged.
There was no expectation of marital sexual faithfulness on either side.
Major trophy wife fail, imo.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> That was not the issue.
> She was spending the summer in France and was partying. He was stateside and took ill.
> Sonja did not come back fast enough to attend to him. Her best friend obliged.
> There was no expectation of marital sexual faithfulness on either side.
> Major trophy wife fail, imo.


God, I love this kind of tea!


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> In all seriousness, Dorinda is a widow while Sonja is a divorcee. Old Morgan is still around.
> If Sonja had played her role correctly, she might still be the current Mrs Morgan, j/s.
> He married her because she was fun but it was understood that she had to take care of him. She did not,
> and was quickly replaced.
> Dorinda‘s husband is gone for good.
> One thing that they have in common is that they both married out of their leagues and were unable to maintain their social status when their husbands left.
> It is sad and speaks to the cruelty of NYC society.



I can’t imagine Richard liking or being in love with the Dorinda we witnessed in the last couple of years. Unless she did become bitter after his passing. I can see that if they were truly in love. This is the chapter of their lives they should be enjoying. Kids are grown and now we live life and travel.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> I can’t imagine Richard liking or being in love with the Dorinda we witnessed in the last couple of years. Unless she did become bitter after his passing. I can see that if they were truly in love. This is the chapter of their lives they should be enjoying. Kids are grown and now we live life and travel.


Richard bought her a house to show his love for her and provide for her.
Dorinda is longing for that type of love affair.
He was also worldly, educated, connected and introduced her to the shakers and movers of the D party.
That life is over for Dorinda. She is mourning both, imho.
There were rumors that they indulged while he was alive, who knows?
The same thing happened with JZ but she is smarter, more grounded and down to earth, imho.
She pivoted and created a somehow successful fabric related business with her daughter.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> That was not the issue.
> She was spending the summer in France and was partying. He was stateside and took ill.
> Sonja did not come back fast enough to attend to him. Her best friend obliged.
> There was no expectation of marital sexual faithfulness on either side.
> Major trophy wife fail, imo.


Thanks for clarifying. Now it makes much more sense to me that he married her best friend.  Major fail of any wife period not to come back to the US to care of your ill husband.


----------



## limom

CanuckBagLover said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Now it makes much more sense to me that he married her best friend.  Major fail of any wife period not to come back to the US to care of your ill husband.


Agreed. Sonja also trusted her friend who was a viper.
I have seen it played before and since with high value men.
A so called girlfriend will gather infos on the target and strategically make a move, the minute issues arises within the couple.

All is fair in love and war


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Agreed. Sonja also trusted her friend who was a viper.
> I have seen it played before and since with high value men.
> A so called girlfriend will gather infos on the target and strategically make a move, the minute issues arises within the couple.
> 
> All is fair in love and war


With friends like that...


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Richard bought her a house to show his love for her and provide for her.
> Dorinda is longing for that type of love affair.
> He was also worldly, educated, connected and introduced her to the shakers and movers of the D party.
> That life is over for Dorinda. She is mourning both, imho.
> There were rumors that they indulged while he was alive, who knows?
> The same thing happened with JZ but she is smarter, more grounded and down to earth, imho.
> She pivoted and created a somehow successful fabric related business with her daughter.


Didn't Bobby already own the fabric store when he married Jill?  And forgive me, but at first I thought you meant Beyonce until you mentioned fabric with the JZ.


----------



## jennlt

purseinsanity said:


> Didn't Bobby already own the fabric store when he married Jill?  And forgive me, but at first I thought you meant Beyonce until you mentioned fabric with the JZ.


It took me a minute, too


----------



## rockhollow

I can understand Dorinda more, as was mentioned, her husband died, she didn't choose to change her lifestyle change.
Sonja, must have forgotten her position, thinking she was secure as Mrs Morgan, and lost sight of her job - and someone else took it. She was not the first Mrs Morgan, she should have read the writing on the wall - if you don't play right, the position will go to someone else.
And it did, the current Mrs Morgan has held the position longer than her, she must know the rules.

The same thing really happened to Luann as well, and we saw Luann struggle at first to lose the position of Countess, but she got over it and moved on with her life. Still no fan of Luann, but kudos to her for moving on.

Jill was in a much better position, she was in a loving marriage with Bobbie, and was left in a much better position being Bobbie's widow.


----------



## limom

purseinsanity said:


> Didn't Bobby already own the fabric store when he married Jill?  And forgive me, but at first I thought you meant Beyonce until you mentioned fabric with the JZ.


She is not involved with the fabric store as it is a family business. His children took over.
There was no issue, she moved on.


----------



## Swanky

I hear a lot of hurt in Sonja's voice when it comes to her divorce.


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Agreed. Sonja also trusted her friend who was a viper.
> I have seen it played before and since with high value men.
> A so called girlfriend will gather infos on the target and strategically make a move, the minute issues arises within the couple.
> 
> All is fair in love and war


Like Wallis did to Thelma Furness.


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> She is not involved with the fabric store as it is a family business. His children took over.
> There was no issue, she moved on.


Jill and Ally started at first a mask business, but has moved on to other clothing. Tie dye I think.


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> Jill and Ally started at first a mask business, but has moved on to other clothing. Tie dye I think.


They also have carpets. Everything is affordable. They are doing quite well.


Swanky said:


> I hear a lot of hurt in Sonja's voice when it comes to her divorce.


Sonja was doubly betrayed. But come on, move on...
It is not like she stayed celibate. Keep it moving...I caught parts last night in the bus. She is acting pathetic and LuAnn was mean but I can see why.

I hate when people text about the people present. It is so rude and tacky. Don’t they realize the object knows exactly what is going on?????


----------



## bisbee

limom said:


> They also have carpets. Everything is affordable. They are doing quite well.
> 
> Sonja was doubly betrayed. But come on, move on...
> It is not like she stayed celibate. Keep it moving...I caught parts last night in the bus. She is acting pathetic and LuAnn was mean but I can see why.
> 
> I hate when people text about the people present. It is so rude and tacky. Don’t they realize the object knows exactly what is going on?????


I agree that it is time for Sonja to move on…but she may not be capable…or she enjoys milking her divorce as much as possible for sympathy.  That is not her biggest issue…this woman has a MAJOR problem with alcohol, very much like Dorinda.  They both get totally out of control when they drink.  Sonja needs rehab, badly.


----------



## sgj99

I must be a cold person but I don’t have much sympathy for Sonja.  

Many years ago I had a long-term boyfriend “stolen.”  And the three of us continued to see each on a regular basis because we all worked together!  I hurt and I hated for a while, drank too much and was promiscuous.  But I finally figured out I didn’t want to be mad and bitter anymore.   With the help of some therapy and a very good friend’s shoulder to cry on I moved forward.  I should feel sorry for Sonja but she has chosen to not move on from the past.  A very wise friend told me you can’t be in a healthy relationship until you are healthy first.  It’s been fifteen years!  

“He who angers you, conquers you.”


----------



## TC1

Leah is terrible this season. last season I thought she was kind of a breath of fresh air. This year she's like a petulant child.


----------



## swags

Sonja sounds delusional when she talks about her ex. She calls him family but it doesn’t sound like she is part of the family other than with her daughter. I don’t think the show is doing much for her either other than the much needed paycheck. I don’t think the others are that concerned for her. I think they like that she’s the unhinged one.
Can Leah take a vow of silence and absence for the rest of the season?


----------



## TC1

Like Sonja said "you ghosted me for the last 8 months" to Lu. These ladies are not real friends, they are friends for hire..by Bravo.


----------



## Volvomom

Just watched this week episode...... I don't think i van suffer much more.    Ugh ... horrible season, no????   Ramona, can't stand at all.   LoL


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Like Sonja said "you ghosted me for the last 8 months" to Lu. These ladies are not real friends, they are friends for hire..by Bravo.


Off season, some are real friends.
Who would want to hang out with Sonja at this point?
She is totally draining and refuses to listen to reason.


sgj99 said:


> I must be a cold person but I don’t have much sympathy for Sonja.
> 
> Many years ago I had a long-term boyfriend “stolen.”  And the three of us continued to see each on a regular basis because we all worked together!  I hurt and I hated for a while, drank too much and was promiscuous.  But I finally figured out I didn’t want to be mad and bitter anymore.   With the help of some therapy and a very good friend’s shoulder to cry on I moved forward.  I should feel sorry for Sonja but she has chosen to not move on from the past.  A very wise friend told me you can’t be in a healthy relationship until you are healthy first.  It’s been fifteen years!
> 
> “He who angers you, conquers you.”


I agree with you, Sonja needs real psychological help ie rehab.
She is sad and bitter. Too much


----------



## Volvomom

Didn't she go to rehab or a wellness place before????


----------



## Volvomom

I used to like her


----------



## Swanky

I said I hear hurt in her voice, I don't feel badly for her.  I just think maybe she really may have loved her DH and didn't expect to be divorced.
I've observed and met her, I don't feel pity for her, aside from the glaring fact that she seemed incapable of caring for herself.


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> I said I hear hurt in her voice, I don't feel badly for her.  I just think maybe she really may have loved her DH and didn't expect to be divorced.
> I've observed and met her, I don't feel pity for her, aside from the glaring fact that she seemed incapable of caring for herself.


So she is full on grey gardens then?
Her poor daughter...


----------



## Swanky

What we observed was kinda nuts lol.
After sharing a quiet resort with her and who I can assume is DD and her BF and maybe an intern, then them standing behind us in line at airport. . .  she cannot be alone.  She couldn't figure out travel app or anything standing there.  Who I think was maybe intern was on full duty taking videos and pics of her, everywhere.  She was drinking Titos vodka, like my very patient DH lol

ETA: he was A LOTTTTT less amused and entertained than I was.  Now when he sees her on tv he just laughs and rolls his eyes


----------



## rockhollow

The best of Leah so far, was the 3 hour vow of silence   
I'm not sure why she thinks we want her to attempt refereeing the ladies.
She sure seems to have a hate on for Heather. The ladies have a past relationship with Heather that has nothing to do with Leah, but she sure wants it too.
Talking about each other is a full time pastime for these ladies, all talk keeps them current.
I wonder why Heather wasn't a full time housewife this season? They sure could have had another housewife.
It was nice to see Ebony not pre-judge Heather even though she's Leah's friend.

I'd comment again on Sonja, but you ladies have said most of it already.
Her craziness is gone to far.
Romona is her friend, and she can see Sonja losing it, but she just to selfish to really offer any help.

But Ramona does me make laugh, even though that's not her plan. The tequila pouring was hilarious, the poor 'help' poured to many shots and she wanted him to pour it back in the bottle, but when that was too complicated just decided to quietly drink all the expensive shots herself - on the QT- classic Ramona.


----------



## chowlover2

Get rid of Leah and bring Tinsley back!


----------



## Volvomom

OMG.   I was dying about the shots and her "help".   Ugh.....she is so self absorbed.


----------



## luckylove

chowlover2 said:


> Get rid of Leah and bring Tinsley back!



I do like Tinsley; if she were to return, I hope the other ladies treat her with more respect and compassion than they did previously. Add me to the "not a fan of Leah club."


----------



## Volvomom

Get rid of Leah and definitely bring tinsley back!!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

Not a fan of Leah either....


----------



## pjhm

chowlover2 said:


> Get rid of Leah and bring Tinsley back!


Yes! I find Leah insufferable and she just doesn't fit in-nothing glamourous about her or her life.


----------



## TC1

pjhm said:


> Yes! I find Leah insufferable and she just doesn't fit in-nothing glamourous about her or her life.


I think that can be said for the whole cast this season, unfortunately.


----------



## chowlover2

pjhm said:


> Yes! I find Leah insufferable and she just doesn't fit in-nothing glamourous about her or her life.


She has the worst fashion sense yet has a clothing line. I do not understand...

At least Sonja always looks great.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> I like Heather.  Cant blame her for jumping.  Im not watching this show anymore, it just isnt what it used to be.  Cant see what Heather would gain from coming back.  The show has just become trashy and mean.  She should stay off it and lead her life - which looked pretty good to me.



Looks as if that's what she did.   Leah was all prepared for her entrance with a litany of quotes Heather had said about the HW's  on a podcast.   Heather handled it well, but it continues next week and I assume Leah just doesn't give up, causing Heather to leave the show.   Leah needs the spotlight.   Loved how she couldn't stay silent for much more than an hour.   Her little "tell Eboni what you want to tell me" didn't work as no one wanted to tell her anything.  She adds nothing to the show; I can't believe she is popular with anyone. There is nothing of interest in her life, her wardrobe is a disaster, nothing is special in her apartment, and all we hear about is her dying grandmother.   (I'd like to hear about her business; I noticed she was wearing MTTB shapewear).   There is some hope for Eboni, but she's tied to Leah as far as plot lines go.   It's a bad season; Andy better shake things up and fast.   Because of Covid, we'll be subjected to these cast only dinners all season long.


----------



## limom

It seems like Bravo is trying to hook a younger audience.
Why aren’t they including the children of the OG?
Seems that it would result in richer and more organic storylines, imho.


----------



## swags

beekmanhill said:


> Looks as if that's what she did.   Leah was all prepared for her entrance with a litany of quotes Heather had said about the HW's  on a podcast.   Heather handled it well, but it continues next week and I assume Leah just doesn't give up, causing Heather to leave the show.   Leah needs the spotlight.   Loved how she couldn't stay silent for much more than an hour.   Her little "tell Eboni what you want to tell me" didn't work as no one wanted to tell her anything.  She adds nothing to the show; I can't believe she is popular with anyone. There is nothing of interest in her life, her wardrobe is a disaster, nothing is special in her apartment, and all we hear about is her dying grandmother.   (I'd like to hear about her business; I noticed she was wearing MTTB shapewear).   There is some hope for Eboni, but she's tied to Leah as far as plot lines go.   It's a bad season; Andy better shake things up and fast.   Because of Covid, we'll be subjected to these cast only dinners all season long.


Leah was so full of it going after Heather. What else is Heather going to talk about on her podcast but the other housewives? Does she still do her Yummie Tummy shapewear?
Leah needs to shut it. What does Leah think she’ll be doing in year? The same damn thing Heather is doing now. If she’s lucky.


----------



## limom

Isn’t Heather’s line super successful?


----------



## swags

limom said:


> Isn’t Heather’s line super successful?


Perhaps and I quoted it wrong it’s Yummy Tummy I think. 
I’ve not seen her line in any stores but that doesn’t mean anything.
Also don’t know if Leahs line is successful, maybe it is with her doing the show.


----------



## beekmanhill

I don't know what happened to Heather's business.  At one point after she left the show she was in court with her partner.  He owned 51%.   I think she dropped out of the company after the court issues were resolved.  I used to follow her on IG.  She is very active, climbs mountains on every continent, does all sorts of interesting athletically themed stuff, etc.  Additionally,  she has the son with medical issues which was a big part of her old storyline.   I imagine they couldn't film children this year because of covid and testing, etc.

Meanwhile I look on Bloomies website and there is Heather's shapewear.  So I guess she ended up with the company again.   It is in Nordstrom too.  



			https://www.bloomingdales.com/buy/yummie-by-heather-thomson-shapewear?cm_mmc=google-_-Dynamic+Search+Ads+-+Main+-+Search+Partners+Omni-_-Catch+All+-+Main-_-s__b_413366964663&gclid=CjwKCAjwqcKFBhAhEiwAfEr7zZbM3USoq1pFfU_zeWApp1QTrDbizNN7xqcdPmo-G_F0VfGlLagS6BoCCrcQAvD_BwE


----------



## limom

I see her line everywhere, she is on hsn too.
I prefer spanx but I am hard core


----------



## swags

Good for Heather! Nice to see someone be successful.


----------



## Aimee3

swags said:


> Good for Heather! Nice to see someone be successful.


I just looked it up.  Heather isn’t part of yummie tummie anymore!


----------



## beekmanhill

Aimee3 said:


> I just looked it up.  Heather isn’t part of yummie tummie anymore!


 I'm surprised they can use her name.  Maybe it was part of the deal and she took $$$$$.


----------



## limom

Was it an amicable deal?

She is now involved with some beyond fresh products according to her insta.








						Yummie Re-brands
					

Heather Thomson is no longer associated with the shapewear company, which has a new look and a streamlined assortment.




					wwd.com


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> I see her line everywhere, she is on hsn too.
> I prefer spanx but I am hard core


You mean you don't like Skims?!


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> She is not involved with the fabric store as it is a family business. His children took over.
> There was no issue, she moved on.


But he left her well taken care of, I assume?


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> Was it an amicable deal?
> 
> She is now involved with some beyond fresh products according to her insta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummie Re-brands
> 
> 
> Heather Thomson is no longer associated with the shapewear company, which has a new look and a streamlined assortment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwd.com



WWD has a paywall.  Can you summarize?  I wonder how they can use her name.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> But he left her well taken care of, I assume?


Jill seems to be living well.  She moved to Boca and bought a house there.  She sold the NY apartment and moved to a $10K a month apartment a few blocks down.  And now she just bought a house in Sag Harbor which is still under construction.   Ally left New York at the beginning of the pandemic and moved to Boca with Jill and Gary.  Ally goes back and forth to NY now that things are opening up; she also goes back and forth to Miami where she seems to have friends.   They both started a mask business that has expanded to tie dye wear and other stuff.   She's got the rugs as well.  She is hustling every second.  I don't think she has the kind of money she had when she entertained lavishly at that Hamptons house every weekend, every summer, but she's doing fine.


----------



## limom




----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> Jill seems to be living well.  She moved to Boca and bought a house there.  She sold the NY apartment and moved to a $10K a month apartment a few blocks down.  And now she just bought a house in Sag Harbor which is still under construction.   Ally left New York at the beginning of the pandemic and moved to Boca with Jill and Gary.  Ally goes back and forth to NY now that things are opening up; she also goes back and forth to Miami where she seems to have friends.   They both started a mask business that has expanded to tie dye wear and other stuff.   She's got the rugs as well.  She is hustling every second.  I don't think she has the kind of money she had when she entertained lavishly at that Hamptons house every weekend, every summer, but she's doing fine.


Agree 100%.
She might not fly private anymore but Jill seems satisfied.
Not for nothing, she also has excellent support which makes a difference, imho.
Plus, She knew all along what the deal was, so she deals.

I wonder if Sonja has a strong support herself? Was her family introduced at all on the show?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> View attachment 5098186
> View attachment 5098187




Interesting. Feel bad for Heather - wonder what really happened - would love the dirt.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> Agree 100%.
> She might not fly private anymore but Jill seems satisfied.
> Not for nothing, she also has excellent support which makes a difference, imho.
> Plus, She knew all along what the deal was, so she deals.
> 
> I wonder if Sonja has a strong support herself? Was her family introduced at all on the show?


I dont think we have seen Sonja family on the show and I dont recall her ever mention sibblings or even her mother or father.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Havent been watching the show but caught part of the episode where Leah pledged a vow a silence. Honestly I feel I am not missing much. (Lowest point was Lu and Sonja fighting over Harry Dubin).  That sleazy guy is not worth bragging rights.  Did get a chuckle over Lu new  boytoy.  For all her faults, Lu is still my favorite.  And she looks good!  
But will be passing on this season.  This show is done for me.


----------



## Aimee3

beekmanhill said:


> WWD has a paywall.  Can you summarize?  I wonder how they can use her name.


I don’t think yummie is using Heather’s name anymore. If you go to the yummie website there’s no mention of her at all that I could find.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> Jill seems to be living well.  She moved to Boca and bought a house there.  She sold the NY apartment and moved to a $10K a month apartment a few blocks down.  And now she just bought a house in Sag Harbor which is still under construction.   Ally left New York at the beginning of the pandemic and moved to Boca with Jill and Gary.  Ally goes back and forth to NY now that things are opening up; she also goes back and forth to Miami where she seems to have friends.   They both started a mask business that has expanded to tie dye wear and other stuff.   She's got the rugs as well.  She is hustling every second.  I don't think she has the kind of money she had when she entertained lavishly at that Hamptons house every weekend, every summer, but she's doing fine.


So she has real estate in NY and Florida. Okay, she's doing fine. lol


----------



## beekmanhill

Aimee3 said:


> I don’t think yummie is using Heather’s name anymore. If you go to the yummie website there’s no mention of her at all that I could find.



Yes, I thought that is what the Bloomies page for Yummie was called but I guess not.   Thanks.


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> View attachment 5098186
> View attachment 5098187


Thanks for the article.


----------



## TC1

This is all getting so contrived. Leah stomping into the backyard to call everyone a "ho" and Lu going after Eboni is stupid. Lu's ego would never let her not throw into a conversation that she is 'well traveled" and speaks three languages


----------



## swags

Last nights episode was so dumb.
It’s hard to watch Leah. What an annoying cast member. Yes Leah, Ramonas vulgar but not Leah level vulgar. Tone it down.
Why didn’t she leave to be with her grandma?
I like Eboni but she shouldn’t waste her time arguing with Lu. Lu doesn’t value her education, she values her time spent as the Countess. It’s all ego with Lu and the ego is wrapped up in whether she has a man or not.


----------



## DrDior

What a nonsense argument. Lu was saying they were educated at Catholic school, not that they were better educated (clearly they weren’t!). The Leah drama reminds me of Aviva tossing her leg. Is she hurting for money? I ask because she’s trying a bit too hard to stay “relevant.”


----------



## jelliedfeels

Yeah I reckon fire Leah get her mother on instead! She’s actually funny rude and could have stand offs with Ramona whereas Leah is so try-hard and cringe.

I only saw the preview but I was actually a bit embarrassed for Eboni when I saw she was scoring points at being better educated than the other housewives. It always makes me cringe when people brag about going to university and their qualifications fullstop and if you’ve all got the same job anyway why does it even matter? 
It’s just going through the motions for the OGs so far it seems- I think they need someone they know a little better than to give them some drama material. I think if heather doesn’t work out they could get that ‘ex-friend’ of Ramona’s in from last season. Was she called Elise?  I enjoyed her bits - like when they were at that awful open house and she called Sonja a kept woman - now that was how the pot ought to be stirred!


----------



## haute okole

Ewboni... yuck.  Former public defender, turned traitor who worked as a Fox correspondence for Hannity and O’Reilly.  She thinks she is more educated just because she has a law degree from a third rate law school and hardly practiced law, please.  Her friend is low class Leah.  Yuck to both of them.


----------



## jelliedfeels

DrDior said:


> What a nonsense argument. Lu was saying they were educated at Catholic school, not that they were better educated (clearly they weren’t!). The Leah drama reminds me of Aviva tossing her leg. Is she hurting for money? I ask because she’s trying a bit too hard to stay “relevant.”


Oh right, haven’t seen it yet, so Lu was saying something about the  Catholic school girl way? I can totally picture her, Ramona and Sonja at a convent school now I think about it...

We best watch out or Leah will be claiming she went to Shulamith by the end of the season


----------



## rockhollow

Leah must be desperate for coins or tv time. I do not want to hear or see her cry one more time about her grandmother. How could I feel any sympathy for her when she feels it's more important to spend the weekend filming than going to her grandmother?
Every time she cries and get goes from the group, I thinks she's leaving to go her grandmother, but no, just some tears and then she's back trying to stir up the ladies.

I was kind of liking Eboni, but after that weird fight with Lu over education, and then trying to make it about race was too much.
It was amusing to see the Countess get all huffy, she speaks 3 languages doesn't she?  

When Sonja is sober and thinking straight, she has some good comments about the women's interactions - no one really listens to what the others are saying, the are just interested in getting their point out.


----------



## Volvomom

I was thinking the same thing.... Leah and the grandma.  Shut up and be with your grandma, no???   She's worried, she's sad, etc.    Leave and stop complaining.


----------



## Volvomom

I'm finishing the episode now..... she's crying about her grandma.  OMG, why is she still there....... I don't understand.


----------



## Volvomom

Ramona dancing to the guy's music......shoot me please.   Bug eyes.....she bugs me so much.   LoL


----------



## DrDior

A clue to understanding Leah.


----------



## Heart Star

rockhollow said:


> Leah must be desperate for coins or tv time. I do not want to hear or see her cry one more time about her grandmother. How could I feel any sympathy for her when she feels it's more important to spend the weekend filming than going to her grandmother?
> Every time she cries and get goes from the group, I thinks she's leaving to go her grandmother, but no, just some tears and then she's back trying to stir up the ladies.
> 
> I was kind of liking Eboni, but after that weird fight with Lu over education, and then trying to make it about race was too much.
> It was amusing to see the Countess get all huffy, she speaks 3 languages doesn't she?
> 
> When Sonja is sober and thinking straight, she has some good comments about the women's interactions - no one really listens to what the others are saying, the are just interested in getting their point out.



I was liking Eboni too, but I agree that was a weird fight with Lu. I've noticed lately with some of the HW shows they are making racial storylines that are a bit of a stretch imo. The fight with Lu was a good example of that. Lu and Ramona should have let Eboni explain herself and I think most people in Eboni's position would raise their voice if they are being misunderstood and are trying to clarify themselves. Especially with those two wackadoodles! Lu and Ramona were clearly egging her on by asking why she was so angry and saying her "yelling" was hurting their ears, but no one called her an "angry black woman" (despite what Eboni led Leah to believe) and I think they would have acted the same bonkers way to anyone, regardless of race.

I've noticed similar situations on BH (like with Garcelle asking Kyle if she would have called out any of her white friends for not paying at a charity event - um, of course she would if she was mad at them!) and Dallas too.

Of course, there is absolutely no doubt there is racism and I get it is a sensitive issue, but sometimes the things people say aren't racist they're just stupid!

I like how Eboni handles herself with the other HW, but I think she will soon learn that once they get going, there's no point trying to reason with them. As a wise man used to say "you can't tell a Heinz pickle f*** all!"

I hope I don't offend anyone here with my comments. It's never my intention.


----------



## Volvomom

I like how Eboni tries to have a calm conversation and explain herself, unlike others who just start screaming.   Actually, I thought Sonja was the level headed one at the table.   LoL.  I believe Kyle would have said about not paying to any person, regardless of race, if she was angry.


----------



## TC1

Volvomom said:


> Ramona dancing to the guy's music......shoot me please.   Bug eyes.....she bugs me so much.   LoL


Ramona "your music just moves me. it's so sensual" as she's biting her lower lip and trying to look sexy   no ma'am, that all makes me cringe as the highest level


----------



## Volvomom

Tc1...... I'm dying laughing.....     
Go away Ramona


----------



## caramelize126

Heart Star said:


> I was liking Eboni too, but I agree that was a weird fight with Lu. I*'ve noticed lately with some of the HW shows they are making racial storylines that are a bit of a stretch imo. *The fight with Lu was a good example of that. Lu and Ramona should have let Eboni explain herself and I think most people in Eboni's position would raise their voice if they are being misunderstood and are trying to clarify themselves. Especially with those two wackadoodles! Lu and Ramona were clearly egging her on by asking why she was so angry and saying her "yelling" was hurting their ears, but no one called her an "angry black woman" (despite what Eboni led Leah to believe) and I think they would have acted the same bonkers way to anyone, regardless of race.
> 
> I've noticed similar situations on BH (like with Garcelle asking Kyle if she would have called out any of her white friends for not paying at a charity event - um, of course she would if she was mad at them!) and Dallas too.
> 
> *Of course, there is absolutely no doubt there is racism and I get it is a sensitive issue, but sometimes the things people say aren't racist they're just stupid!*
> 
> I hope I don't offend anyone here with my comments. It's never my intention.



Totally agree- Ive noticed this as well. I hope they dont continue these storylines just for the drama. Racism is real and by faking and exaggerating these things for a storyline...i feel like it takes away from the real issues when they really happen if that makes sense?


----------



## starrynite_87

Volvomom said:


> I like how Eboni tries to have a calm conversation and explain herself, unlike others who just start screaming.   Actually, I thought Sonja was the level headed one at the table.   LoL.  I believe Kyle would have said about not paying to any person, regardless of race, if she was angry.


The fact that Sonja was the most reasonable person at the table was a complete shocker...As a black woman trying to get a point across , there is nothing more annoying than someone asking you why you’re so angry? Or why you’re yelling? A few episodes back we all witnessed Sonja have a mental breakdown and scream at the top of her lungs in Ramona‘s face about Wells Fargo. Nobody called Sonja angry and LuAnn was the first to jump up and give her a hug. LuAnn is elitist and Eboni hit a nerve by stating she has the most education in the group(which is true); this is the same woman that got upset because she was introduced to the driver by her first name. For a woman who insisted everyone call her by her title out of respect , despite her divorce, she constantly referred to the princess her husband left her for as “the Ethiopian woman.”


----------



## Volvomom

I hated when Luann referred herself to the countess or whatever her title was after her divorce.   Like really.   That entire group is nuts, drunk crazies!!!!!!    Like who acts like that trying to have a nice lunch or dinner.  All those shows.. I can't believe how they act in public.   I don't care what they have for money. I wish we could type in comments during the show.  LoL
Starrynight87..... I agree with you, others were yelling and screaming.   I didn't mean to offend anyone and really apologize.   Its hard to have a turn to talk in that group!!!!   Yikes


----------



## meluvs2shop

Why is Leah filming when she’s heartbroken about her grandmother? There’s been plenty of times that a housewife misses an event. Plus if her grandmom is dying I’m sure Bravo will also understand. I know she wants a paycheck but maybe she didn’t need to be in the hamptons for the entire weekend.


----------



## bisbee

TC1 said:


> Ramona "your music just moves me. it's so sensual" as she's biting her lower lip and trying to look sexy   no ma'am, that all makes me cringe as the highest level


I so agree…I actually shudder when Ramona acts all horny and tries to attract men…I am embarrassed for her, which is silly on my part!


----------



## Volvomom

Bisbee.......me too, I feel the exact same way.   OMG.   Makes me cringe


----------



## starrynite_87

meluvs2shop said:


> Why is Leah filming when she’s heartbroken about her grandmother? There’s been plenty of times that a housewife misses an event. Plus if her grandmom is dying I’m sure Bravo will also understand. I know she wants a paycheck but maybe she didn’t need to be in the hamptons for the entire weekend.


Leah lives for any opportunity to piss Ramona off and that requires taking advantage of any chance she gets to be around her. Ramona is the biggest hypocrite during  the last reunion didn’t we see a whole clip of Leah at dinner with Ramona, Avery, and her friends where Ramona is talking about sex and showing them how to give a bj. I think Ramona envy’s  the fact that Leah is so free and isn’t afraid to be herself. Ramona grew up in a conservative household and she has openly spoken about her abusive father.


----------



## lulilu

Maybe I am naive and live in a bubble, but my friends do not talk like these women do about sex all the time.  It is very vulgar IMHO.


----------



## Swanky

I have some friends that do, and some that don’t. The more Ramona carries on and protests, the more they’ll do it lol
She’s such a hag….


----------



## meluvs2shop

Personally I can see what Leah meant even tho she’s a dog with a bone and won’t let things go. You can’t have it both ways. Of course what Ramona does on her own time (lots of s e x according to Leah), is her business. That doesn’t mean she wants to openly talk about it all the time. However, with that said, when you talk to your friends or hired staff about the vulgar language they are discussing and repeat verbatimly what they said that’s bothering you I was like, for someone that says it makes them uncomfortable so much why are you then repeating everything! Like everything! That made no sense to me. I would be more like, I’m not loving the conversation right now. It’s all about sex and I don’t feel comfortable. But when she was in the kitchen she used all the so called nasty words to her assistant and AGAIN at Lu’s house when she was talking to her daughter! That had me baffled. So which is it?!


----------



## Swanky

^also SOOO inappropriate to discuss with “the help”!


----------



## TC1

It's been nearly 2 full seasons of this Leah/Ramona sex talk drama. How many hours are they going to continue to dedicate to this? Gosh, these women have nothing else to bring to the table when they bring their story lines for the filming season?


----------



## maris.crane

I might be on Elba with this one: but Ramona can be a vulgar drunk and embarrassing… but I find her ridiculous and entertaining; and oddly likeable?. Luann or Sonja could leave, but I’d still watch. I think if they kicked Ramona off, I’d be upset. 

But Leah exhausts me and I can’t explain why; and I don’t think it’s her being self-righteous… and lecturing Luann about drinking Frosé or trying to catch Ramona in a plasma lie. Because… well, meet Ramona with Sonja last week or lecturing Dorinda all last season. 

I was truly  hopeful for Ramona after ‘the help’ conversation with Eboni; she seemed to get it. And then… right back to this week… where she got into it alongside Luann with her.


----------



## starrynite_87

meluvs2shop said:


> Personally I can see what Leah meant even tho she’s a dog with a bone and won’t let things go. You can’t have it both ways. Of course what Ramona does on her own time (lots of s e x according to Leah), is her business. That doesn’t mean she wants to openly talk about it all the time. However, with that said, when you talk to your friends or hired staff about the vulgar language they are discussing and repeat verbatimly what they said that’s bothering you I was like, for someone that says it makes them uncomfortable so much why are you then repeating everything! Like everything! That made no sense to me. I would be more like, I’m not loving the conversation right now. It’s all about sex and I don’t feel comfortable. But when she was in the kitchen she used all the so called nasty words to her assistant and AGAIN at Lu’s house when she was talking to her daughter! That had me baffled. So which is it?!


I think it’s all BS with Ramona, one minute she’s enjoying and partaking in the vulgar conversation and the next she’s uncomfortable and doesn’t like to hear it.


----------



## sgj99

Leah needs to go away ASAP.  She’s never fit in with the group and she’s trying too hard for screen time.

And I’m not taking a lesson on social injustice from any housewife on any franchise.


----------



## meluvs2shop

What’s Heather career? I stopped watching when she was on the show along with that tall blonde. NYC bored me then so I’m not familiar with her background. But Heather name dropped tonight so I’m curious.

And how did Heather become the mediator?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Lu’s smug face while Eboni layed down facts …and THEN Lu could not even explain herself (even with her worldly education), AT ALL, as to WHY she thinks she deserves an apology. And the music playing in the background while Lu tried to explain her need for an apology. Dead!


----------



## Abba13

meluvs2shop said:


> What’s Heather career? I stopped watching when she was on the show along with that tall blonde. NYC bored me then so I’m not familiar with her background. But Heather name dropped tonight so I’m curious.
> 
> And how did Heather become the mediator?


She has an undergarment business....similar to Spanx.  I've always liked her.  Her approach on topics are usually reasonable even if one disagrees.


----------



## Abba13

maris.crane said:


> I might be on Elba with this one: but Ramona can be a vulgar drunk and embarrassing… but I find her ridiculous and entertaining; and oddly likeable?. Luann or Sonja could leave, but I’d still watch. I think if they kicked Ramona off, I’d be upset.
> 
> But Leah exhausts me and I can’t explain why; and I don’t think it’s her being self-righteous… and lecturing Luann about drinking Frosé or trying to catch Ramona in a plasma lie. Because… well, meet Ramona with Sonja last week or lecturing Dorinda all last season.
> 
> I was truly  hopeful for Ramona after ‘the help’ conversation with Eboni; she seemed to get it. And then… right back to this week… where she got into it alongside Luann with her.


I like you "oddly likable" when it comes to Ramona.  Perfect description.


----------



## swags

This season continues to be terrible. Leah is awful. Heather acting like she is an expert on everything just fed Leahs dramatics. And how insulting for Heather to tell Eboni that she’s articulate!


----------



## Volvomom

I may to stop watching this season!!!!!   Its awful.   Ugh.   I loved sonja's outfit though.   White jeans or pants with that print top....so pretty.   And again, she was the only normal one.   Lu.....blah; leah, blah; Ramona...... I can't stand her, she thinks she is hot stuff and better than everyone else????   No???? Those bug eyes just kill me.    LoL


----------



## Volvomom

I love Eboni Burberry wrap... gorgeous.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Lu’s smug face while Eboni layed down facts …and THEN Lu could not even explain herself (even with her worldly education), AT ALL, as to WHY she thinks she deserves an apology. And the music playing in the background while Lu tried to explain her need for an apology. Dead!


Lu is insecure because of the way Alexandre treated her.
At least, she bore the heir and got to keep her jewelry


----------



## starrynite_87

swags said:


> This season continues to be terrible. Leah is awful. Heather acting like she is an expert on everything just fed Leahs dramatics. And how insulting for Heather to tell Eboni that she’s articulate!


Nothing more annoying than someone telling you how articulate and well spoken you are; like it is surprising that a person of color has the ability to pronounce every syllable and enunciate every word.


----------



## TC1

Abba13 said:


> She has an undergarment business....similar to Spanx.  I've always liked her.  Her approach on topics are usually reasonable even if one disagrees.


Not anymore. If you read the previous page of this thread it was explained that she is no longer involved with Yummie. I can't recall why she used to work for Puffy Combs.


----------



## TC1

There is no way Leah just casually bringing up that she didn't think she was going to vote wouldn't start MORE drama. Gosh this girl is hurting for a storyline.


----------



## Swanky

I'd love if someone said I'm articulate, lol  
I could definitely be guilty of saying that to anyone, because I am not articulate and I admire it!  I'd feel terrible to make anyone feel a way about it. 
HOWEVER lol, Lu is so self-important it drives me nuts.  I love Eboni, and her, or anyone stating a fact such as "I'm the most educated at this table" shouldn't have hit such a nerve.  She didn't claim something untrue, she IS accomplished and well educated!  Good grief *facepalm*
Heather needs to GO, yuck.


----------



## rockhollow

OMG, not another week of Leah acting totally unhinged. Finally she has left to go and see her grandmother!

I like Heather way more when she was a regular. This Heather we're seeing now is not coming off well.
Why she thinks she needs to explain and mediate the other women is too much.

I am also not really liking Eboni. I don't trust her.


----------



## Volvomom

Finally......


----------



## Abba13

starrynite_87 said:


> Nothing more annoying than someone telling you how articulate and well spoken you are; like it is surprising that a person of color has the ability to pronounce every syllable and enunciate every word.


Articulate compliments are bad?  I’m missing something.


----------



## starrynite_87

Abba13 said:


> Articulate compliments are bad?  I’m missing something.


Considering the fact that Eboni is an attorney and worked at Fox News, I would hope that she is somewhat articulate.It’s an issue because it suggests that Heather assumed that Eboni was less articulate and she is  surprised to find out that she isn’t. Let’s be honest, society has taught  us to expect people of color to be less competent than their white counterparts.


----------



## Materielgrrl

> Abba13 said:
> Articulate compliments are bad? I’m missing something.


Considering the fact that Eboni is an attorney and worked at Fox News, I would hope that she is somewhat articulate.It’s an issue because it suggests that Heather assumed that Eboni was less articulate and she is surprised to find out that she isn’t. Let’s be honest, society has taught us to expect people of color to be less competent than their white counterparts.

These are my trigger words. So tired after all these decades, more said to me and around others who did not look like me when i was younger.

That and someone at work hearing me or me just speaking to them on the phone and I show up around their work space and the person says, "oh, that didn't sound like you!"  New people would do that.  I won't go off, just smile and not support them at all.

It's not a real compliment, ever.  It's an underhanded compliment because maybe but yes, you thought when I spoke I wouldn't be. What was it about my suit or military uniform, or me in your company and that of others that made you assume I wouldn't be?

People who look like me never say this to me, ever in the workplace, church, the grocery store line, at the counter, in a professional setting….

Heather is on my list.


----------



## Coco.lover

God, Leah is insufferable. She thinks she is so WOKE, but she is so disrespectful. Ughhh I hope Andy takes her off her high horse and fires her.


----------



## limom

Materielgrrl said:


> Considering the fact that Eboni is an attorney and worked at Fox News, I would hope that she is somewhat articulate.It’s an issue because it suggests that Heather assumed that Eboni was less articulate and she is surprised to find out that she isn’t. Let’s be honest, society has taught us to expect people of color to be less competent than their white counterparts.
> 
> These are my trigger words. So tired after all these decades, more said to me and around others who did not look like me when i was younger.
> 
> That and someone at work hearing me or me just speaking to them on the phone and I show up around their work space and the person says, "oh, that didn't sound like you!"  New people would do that.  I won't go off, just smile and not support them at all.
> 
> It's not a real compliment, ever.  It's an underhanded compliment because maybe but yes, you thought when I spoke I wouldn't be. What was it about my suit or military uniform, or me in your company and that of others that made you assume I wouldn't be?
> 
> *People who look like me never say this to me, ever in the workplace, church, the grocery store line, at the counter, in a professional setting….*
> 
> Heather is on my list.


What are they going to say?
You don’t sound black?


Heather shoot herself in the foot. Ouch.
No more cook out for you!!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

Materielgrrl said:


> Considering the fact that Eboni is an attorney and worked at Fox News, I would hope that she is somewhat articulate.It’s an issue because it suggests that Heather assumed that Eboni was less articulate and she is surprised to find out that she isn’t. Let’s be honest, society has taught us to expect people of color to be less competent than their white counterparts.
> 
> These are my trigger words. So tired after all these decades, more said to me and around others who did not look like me when i was younger.
> 
> That and someone at work hearing me or me just speaking to them on the phone and I show up around their work space and the person says, "oh, that didn't sound like you!"  New people would do that.  I won't go off, just smile and not support them at all.
> 
> It's not a real compliment, ever.  It's an underhanded compliment because maybe but yes, you thought when I spoke I wouldn't be. What was it about my suit or military uniform, or me in your company and that of others that made you assume I wouldn't be?
> 
> People who look like me never say this to me, ever in the workplace, church, the grocery store line, at the counter, in a professional setting….
> 
> Heather is on my list.


Exactly!!! I have often gotten from other black people that I sound white or I speak white.


----------



## meluvs2shop

starrynite_87 said:


> Exactly!!! I have often gotten from other black people that I sound white or I speak white.



Same here!

I’m also guilty of saying, you’re/he/she so articulate. Like @Swanky I would love to hear someone say that to me as well. I take that as a compliment.

I don’t want to veer off track here, but as a Hispanic woman I’ve had my fair share of racism thrown at me too. And maybe I’ve said micro aggressions, but never intentionally. I see color and I know two worlds are not alike. With that said, I still hate most ppl. Hahahahaha but I love PF!


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Same here!
> 
> I’m also guilty of saying, you’re/he/she so articulate. Like @Swanky I would love to hear someone say that to me as well. I take that as a compliment.
> 
> I don’t want to veer off track here, but as a Hispanic woman I’ve had my fair share of racism thrown at me too. And maybe I’ve said micro aggressions, but never intentionally. I see color and I know two worlds are not alike. With that said, I still hate most ppl. Hahahahaha but I love PF!


You come off quite articulate in writing. 
Not seeing color is real to me, I don’t see my child as of a different race as myself until I am reminded.
Also, I do look like the maid. And no, my husband does not have more than one wife.
That one was my big wake up call.


----------



## bisbee

limom said:


> What are they going to say?
> You don’t sound black?
> 
> 
> Heather shoot herself in the foot. Ouch.
> No more cook out for you!!!!


I don’t blame Eboni for being offended…that was definitely an underhanded “compliment “.  There are other things Heather could have said to express her admiration of Eboni’s explanation of her reaction to being called “angry”.


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> I don’t blame Eboni for being offended…that was definitely an underhanded “compliment “.  There are other things Heather could have said to express her admiration of Eboni’s explanation of her reaction to being called “angry”.


This was definitely nasty/nice. Eboni‘s reaction was absolutely warranted.
I still can’t understand why someone so accomplished would sign up for this show…
Is she still on Fox?
 Too funny!


----------



## starrynite_87

limom said:


> This was definitely nasty/nice. Eboni‘s reaction was absolutely warranted.
> I still can’t understand why someone so accomplished would sign up for this show…
> Is she still on Fox?
> Too funny!



She’s no longer at Fox News, I actually enjoyed watching her. I remember when she was on the Breakfast Club and was asked why she was on Fox and if it was because she is a R? She answered it was because the majority of Fox News viewers don’t typically interact with people that look like her, so it was more so to share the perspective of a conservative leaning Independent, who happens to be a black woman.


----------



## limom

starrynite_87 said:


> She’s no longer at Fox News, I actually enjoyed watching her. I remember when she was on the Breakfast Club and was asked why she was on Fox and if it was because she is a R? She answered it was because the majority of Fox News viewers don’t typically interact with people that look like her, so it was more so to share the perspective of a conservative leaning Independent, who happens to be a black woman.


Can’t knock the hustle. A check is a check.
Good luck to her.


----------



## lulilu

meluvs2shop said:


> What’s Heather career? I stopped watching when she was on the show along with that tall blonde. NYC bored me then so I’m not familiar with her background. But Heather name dropped tonight so I’m curious.
> And how did Heather become the mediator?


I read that Heather was told by production to be the mediator, but her history is of being so obnoxious with her bragging about PDiddy and the story of the guy wearing the Gucci suit, and her "Holla" and "Momma" remarks.  So cringeworthy.  And smug.



meluvs2shop said:


> Lu’s smug face while Eboni layed down facts …and THEN Lu could not even explain herself (even with her worldly education), AT ALL, as to WHY she thinks she deserves an apology. And the music playing in the background while Lu tried to explain her need for an apology. Dead!


I thought Lu's head was going to explode during that scene.  Her head and neck were so rigid and her remarks so short.  And what nerve saying she expected an apology too!



swags said:


> This season continues to be terrible. Leah is awful. Heather acting like she is an expert on everything just fed Leahs dramatics. And how insulting for Heather to tell Eboni that she’s articulate!


The articulate remark had me jumping off the couch.  Especially for someone so "woke" as Heather holds herself out to be, with her lectures to the others.  What a condescending backhanded remark.


----------



## swags

Volvomom said:


> I love Eboni Burberry wrap... gorgeous.


Loved the wrap too. And her Birkin!


----------



## millivanilli

Abba13 said:


> Articulate compliments are bad?  I’m missing something.



I understand why that " compliment" was a microagression. Dou you know that expression " dog whistle politics"? I can't explain it properly, but after I read what it means, I immediatly understood, why beeing called " so articulate" is a trigger for one person and a compliment for another.

Actually I came here because I wanted to read other opinions on Leah. Now that I see, that I am not the only one seeing her as Karen, I'll go again - it's tooo much for me, that RHONY drama in all shapes and forms, yet still the same old story. And I really do not enjoy RHONY - neither the communication about wether to use the C D P word nor listening to the beeps when used, and I MOST certainly do not enjoy watching a furious emotional instable person calling other women "hoes". That is so wrong on so many levels- starting with using that word as an insult, going over to insulting other women.... I am so over it, I personally find it really vulgar. Tons of makeup and high net worth aside, it's vulgar and I don't want to watch such nonense.


----------



## luckylove

millivanilli said:


> I understand why that " compliment" was a microagression. Dou you know that expression " dog whistle politics"? I can't explain it properly, but after I read what it means, I immediatly understood, why beeing called " so articulate" is a trigger for one person and a compliment for another.
> 
> Actually I came here because I wanted to read other opinions on Leah. Now that I see, that I am not the only one seeing her as Karen, I'll go again - it's tooo much for me, that RHONY drama in all shapes and forms, yet still the same old story. And I really do not enjoy RHONY - neither the communication about wether to use the C D P word nor listening to the beeps when used, and I MOST certainly do not enjoy watching a furious emotional instable person calling other women "hoes". That is so wrong on so many levels- starting with using that word as an insult, going over to insulting other women.... I am so over it, I personally find it really vulgar. Tons of makeup and high net worth aside, it's vulgar and I don't want to watch such nonense.



I am so Over Leah also. It's time for her to go. Chaotic, Unstable and not in a way that is watchable or entertaining. Her antics, yelling and acting out are desperate attempts for attention that I am not intrigued by. She tries too hard to be cool, counter culture, and rebellious. Truth is she comes across as emotionally stunted in the early teen years with her "teenage" rebelliousness and oppositional behavior. Grow the f up!! Sooo tiresome!


----------



## sgj99

I’ve never liked Leah and dislike her even more now.  I just don’t understand why she was ever cast.  She has nothing in common with these women.

I’m in the minority here but I’m not liking Eboni too much either.


----------



## anabanana745

sgj99 said:


> I’ve never liked Leah and dislike her even more now.  I just don’t understand why she was ever cast.  She has nothing in common with these women.
> 
> I’m in the minority here but I’m not liking Eboni too much either.



I don't think you're in the minority. Neither her not Leah fit in with the group and it's pretty obvious why both were cast. They should have brought on that lady that had the affair with Tiger Woods. She could go man hunting with Ramona


----------



## limom

anabanana745 said:


> I don't think you're in the minority. Neither her not Leah fit in with the group and it's pretty obvious why both were cast. They should have brought on that lady that had the affair with Tiger Woods. She could go man hunting with Ramona


Rachel Uchitel?
Oh my


----------



## meluvs2shop

Well, I’m not sure if Leah is going anywhere bc she “elevates this sh*t!”
  

I crack myself up.


----------



## haute okole

I am a POC and an attorney and Eboni is tacky AF. Her woke supremacy act is mean spirited as opposed to educational.  Leah is gross.  I turned off the TV in the middle of episode and won’t watch this show until both not rich, not stylish, not funny,  not Housewives are off the show.


----------



## chowlover2

Get rid of Leah and bring Tinsley back!


----------



## Materielgrrl

I think Leah has made the worst 1st to 2nd season turnaround impression.  Someone posted on IG her editing is the complete opposite of Camille Grammer's between two seasons.  I know she's going through stuff, but some of her behavior in her dry state reminds me of Luanne's behavior the season she had to stop drinking after her arrest.


----------



## sgj99

Eboni is just too preachy and Leah kisses her butt!

And I’m not going to pay attention to Bravo Housewives speak and advise on politics.


----------



## baghagg

Never has there ever been a more boring RH season than the current season of RHONY.  What a waste of my time..


----------



## swags

I’m on the pageant and not quite sure what the hell I am watching.


----------



## elle-mo

Leah’s boob job isn’t good. Shes got the double bubble going on.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

swags said:


> I’m on the pageant and not quite sure what the hell I am watching.


Havent been watching really, just catching bits here and there and saw a bit of that episode. I thought that pageant was truly pathetic and sad. How far the Housewives have fallen.
Nothing I have seen makes me want to watch this season.


----------



## beekmanhill

CanuckBagLover said:


> Havent been watching really, just catching bits here and there and saw a bit of that episode. I thought that pageant was truly pathetic and sad. How far the Housewives have fallen.
> Nothing I have seen makes me want to watch this season.


The pageant was pathetic.  It could have been cute.  Maybe because had minimal staff to create costumes because of Covid they left the HW's up to their own devices.  Couldn't they have relied on the supposed design talents of Leah?  Doesn't Lu purport to be an ex Miss Ct or the like?


----------



## TC1

I used to be excited when it was a RH TV night. Now..it's just meh. BH is the only franchise that's even semi-interesting.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I was literally reading a BOOK while this was background noise lol


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> Eboni is just too preachy and Leah kisses her butt!
> 
> And I’m not going to pay attention to Bravo Housewives speak and advise on politics.


I would like Eboni as a housewife instead of the political awareness police that she is.


----------



## purseinsanity

baghagg said:


> Never has there ever been a more boring RH season than the current season of RHONY.  What a waste of my time..


That's good to know...I *still *haven't gotten around to watching this!  I guess it should be a sign that I don't bother to watch any of these shows unless I have literally nothing else better to do.


----------



## luckylove

TC1 said:


> I used to be excited when it was a RH TV night. Now..it's just meh. BH is the only franchise that's even semi-interesting.



I know what you mean... I keep falling asleep during the episodes! I guess it's really not holding my interest!


----------



## purseinsanity

Materielgrrl said:


> I think Leah has made the worst 1st to 2nd season turnaround impression.  Someone posted on IG her editing is the complete opposite of Camille Grammer's between two seasons.  I know she's going through stuff, but some of her behavior in her dry state reminds me of Luanne's behavior the season she had to stop drinking after her arrest.


1
I haven't watched any of this season yet, but I didn't think much of Leah in her first season!


----------



## limom

I was switching back and forth between Bravo and PBS. When PBS programming is more exciting you know something is wrong.


----------



## jelliedfeels

purseinsanity said:


> 1
> I haven't watched any of this season yet, but I didn't think much of Leah in her first season!


I didn’t love Leah in her first season as I thought she came across as very ‘mutton dressed as lamb’ & acted like she wasn’t also some vacuous aging posh girl. Also married to the mob has to be some of the cringiest branding I’ve ever seen and when she said she invented streetwear I nearly died of secondhand embarrassment & I’m surprised no one has commented on that given she’s apparently so culturally aware all of a sudden.

In general, I don’t like the more serious tone the series is taking as I don’t think it is playing to the cast’s strengths and I wish they learnt this from Carole‘s last season.


Materielgrrl said:


> I think Leah has made the worst 1st to 2nd season turnaround impression.  Someone posted on IG her editing is the complete opposite of Camille Grammer's between two seasons.  I know she's going through stuff, but some of her behavior in her dry state reminds me of Luanne's behavior the season she had to stop drinking after her arrest.


Not going to lie I loved watching Camille both seasons. She was such great TV as a hero and a villain.


----------



## limom

Those sweatshirts are ok as a joke item not for real life at her age.
Is it brand encroaching or is it an offshoot of the VH1 show?


----------



## jelliedfeels

limom said:


> Those sweatshirts are ok as a joke item not for real life at her age.
> Is it brand encroaching or is it an offshoot of the VH1 show?


I don’t think it’s got anything to do with the show. Just going from Leah’s puff piece on Bravo it was founded in 02/03. It’s also the name of a movie from the 80s.
Where does she get off on saying she is empowering women?


----------



## limom

jelliedfeels said:


> I don’t think it’s got anything to do with the show. Just going from Leah’s puff piece on Bravo it was founded in 02/03. It’s also the name of a movie from the 80s.
> Where does she get off on saying she is empowering women?


It is just tacky and expensive, imo. But if she can make a living out of it. Good for her.
I guess she is empowering herself?


----------



## rockhollow

I am another that is not liking Eboni as an addition to the cast. She seems to enjoy twisting what ever the ladies say, to give her a platform to then lecture them. It's not entertaining to watch, and not what the housewife shows are about.
Both her and Leah are a poor fit.

And bringing Heather back has not helped either. Another one who thinks she needs to lecture and educate with her opinions. But the more she talks, the more foolish she looks. Heather left the show looking good, coming back is doing her no good.

The only thing I liked about the beauty pageant was the look on Luann's face when she didn't win, and then all her explaining that she really had rigged the competition for Leah to win.


----------



## rockhollow

I am also not enjoying Sonja this season. Leah and Eboni, the new girls taking Sonja under their wings, saying the other women aren't treating Sonja right. 
The other ladies have long, long term relationships with Sonja, and have been there though all of Sonja's ups and downs.
I think as the new ladies get to know Sonja, they will realize that Sonja is not the poor victim.


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> I am also not enjoying Sonja this season. Leah and Eboni, the new girls taking Sonja under their wings, saying the other women aren't treating Sonja right.
> The other ladies have long, long term relationships with Sonja, and have been there though all of Sonja's ups and downs.
> I think as the new ladies get to know Sonja, they will realize that Sonja is not the poor victim.


Hello, that toaster angle?
It was genius, especially for young people starting out in cities where there is no room. Heather and even Bethany tried to help her.
Sonja means well but then her problems overwhelm her.
Same with her deal with Century City, she catches a break and then store goes out of business.
OTOH, she had more opportunities and lives better than many single women her age


----------



## meluvs2shop

LOL leave it to Heather to head on the bus to make Leah even more heated. It was clear to me no one was ready to leave as they were all making roadies. I guess that was a set up by a producer?


----------



## beekmanhill

I guess there was no show this week.  Are they scrambling to edit footage they have in reaction to all the negative comments about this year's series?


----------



## swags

beekmanhill said:


> I guess there was no show this week.  Are they scrambling to edit footage they have in reaction to all the negative comments about this year's series?


Let’s hope so! This has been the worst season to date. They need a couple of married women on the show. The husbands often make for some entertainment. As the show stands now its just women arguing.


----------



## jelliedfeels

swags said:


> Let’s hope so! This has been the worst season to date. They need a couple of married women on the show. The husbands often make for some entertainment. As the show stands now its just women arguing.


I may be way off base here, but I think part of the problem is that the NY ladies don’t feel like they have a lot in common and I think them being more similar types would work to the shows advantage in some ways. Like how RHOBH is essentially about the narcissism of ageing actresses.  I mean what we have here is a mixed bag of flop career women and trophy wives, showbiz and occasionally successful business people. I think they need a bit more coherence with the cast. I don’t understand why they haven’t picked up Elise but I guess I’m just obsessed with her for burning Sonja so hard.   

Also it goes without saying that they should’ve given Eboni time to settle in and sell us on her fun personality before she had to get become the morality narrator of the season. I think they’ve really shot her in the foot.


----------



## swags

jelliedfeels said:


> I may be way off base here, but I think part of the problem is that the NY ladies don’t feel like they have a lot in common and I think them being more similar types would work to the shows advantage in some ways. Like how RHOBH is essentially about the narcissism of ageing actresses.  I mean what we have here is a mixed bag of flop career women and trophy wives, showbiz and occasionally successful business people. I think they need a bit more coherence with the cast. I don’t understand why they haven’t picked up Elise but I guess I’m just obsessed with her for burning Sonja so hard.
> 
> Also it goes without saying that they should’ve given Eboni time to settle in and sell us on her fun personality before she had to get become the morality narrator of the season. I think they’ve really shot her in the foot.


Yes I could like Eboni but I don’t need the lectures and I don’t watch the housewives  to be enlightened.


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> Let’s hope so! This has been the worst season to date. They need a couple of married women on the show. The husbands often make for some entertainment. As the show stands now its just women arguing.


@swags you are spot-on about this!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

This season is horrendous. I get up to let the dog eat without pausing the TV. I get up again to make sure my daughter is not on her phone late (bc creepy ppl come out), again without pausing. I find myself staring at my bedroom walls asking myself, should I repaint in here? And dreaming of BM paint colors.


----------



## jaskg144

I just caught up on the latest season after not watching much TV and I am loving it   I seem to be one of the only ones!! I laughed out loud at the throwback of LuAnn insisting on being called 'Mrs De Lesseps' to the driver - hilarious.


----------



## lulilu

Another boring show.  And Sonja really pisses me off by trashing Ramona, who is her only true long time friend.  She has no loyalty except to herself.


----------



## lulilu

And can someone please get Leah and her sister off the show.  Leah is obnoxious enough without foisting her boring sister (who hired her?) every single scene.


----------



## baghagg

It's so boring I don't even follow the dumb "storylines" anymore, I put the channel on for background nose while doing other things..


----------



## DrDior

This is painful.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Not even Ramona with her craziness can save this season. Omg but I did LOL when Ramona showcased her vertigo for all to see. Hahaha


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sometimes I want a fun easy night out with my girlfriends and not have them pick my brain and see where I stand on social issues every dang time. Eboni K. Williams. Just Stop. Stooooop.

Now I know why she’s still single. She talks too much.


----------



## pjhm

meluvs2shop said:


> This season is horrendous. I get up to let the dog eat without pausing the TV. I get up again to make sure my daughter is not on her phone late (bc creepy ppl come out), again without pausing. I find myself staring at my bedroom walls asking myself, should I repaint in here? And dreaming of BM paint colors.


Eboni is blowing it, making herself unlikeable. I don’t need to hear her take on world events, not entertaining, and it’s embarrassing to see the other women try to prove themselves as fellow social justice warriors. Move on.....for the first time in awhile, I appreciated Ramona saying, I don’t want to discuss politics with you.


----------



## swags

If Eboni feels the need to educate people, she needs to do so on another platform. This show isn’t meant for constant political discussions. Plus we’ve had enough of it shoved down our throat the past year. She could have offered them a fun night in Harlem but instead turned it into a history lesson that nobody there gave a crap about. Leah will pretend to cause her thing is being woke and kissing Ebonis ass. 
Eboni also made a jerk of herself at Ramonas. So Ramona didn’t want to discuss the election. She knew anything she said would be used against her. She said she wanted a break. Eboni said she can’t take a break from being black. Shut up Eboni! You can take a break from politics and still be black. Spend some time in the inner city volunteering at a non profit where people black and white don’t get a break from their life.


----------



## luckylove

swags said:


> If Eboni feels the need to educate people, she needs to do so on another platform. This show isn’t meant for constant political discussions. Plus we’ve had enough of it shoved down our throat the past year. She could have offered them a fun night in Harlem but instead turned it into a history lesson that nobody there gave a crap about. Leah will pretend to cause her thing is being woke and kissing Ebonis ass.
> Eboni also made a jerk of herself at Ramonas. So Ramona didn’t want to discuss the election. She knew anything she said would be used against her. She said she wanted a break. Eboni said she can’t take a break from being black. Shut up Eboni! You can take a break from politics and still be black. Spend some time in the inner city volunteering at a non profit where people black and white don’t get a break from their life.



I do wonder if Bravo has encouraged/forced Eboni to play this part of constant educator on the show in order for Bravo to appear more "woke" and socially relevant. It is unusual for people to be so singularly focused and never really let their hair down to chill.


----------



## millivanilli

question: can we stop beating the " LuAnn is not driniking Alcohol anymore" dead horse (btw: what is a "Spritzer"? I only do know that drink as wine + water, but what do I know).

Ebony: Sorry, I found it interesting. *removing myself silently*


----------



## luckylove

millivanilli said:


> question: can we stop beating the " LuAnn is not driniking Alcohol anymore" dead horse (btw: what is a "Spritzer"? I only do know that drink as wine + water, but what do I know).
> 
> Ebony: Sorry, I found it interesting. *removing myself silently*


I also found it interesting and thought she planned a lovely evening. I think she has a lot to offer and I would love for her to show various sides of herself.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> Another boring show.  And Sonja really pisses me off by trashing Ramona, who is her only true long time friend.  She has no loyalty except to herself.


Sonja accused Ramona of playing sides to further herself socially..she does the same. Kissing Eboni's ass one minute, then saying she's using her conversations around an agenda when she was in the convo with Lu and Ramona. 
Leah..no one cares about your high school (or daughters) education
Lu, we know you love to drink and think you're holier than thou for stopping
Ramona, we know you don't like to talk politics because you're a T supporter 
This season is so bad.


----------



## pjhm

millivanilli said:


> question: can we stop beating the " LuAnn is not driniking Alcohol anymore" dead horse (btw: what is a "Spritzer"? I only do know that drink as wine + water, but what do I know).
> 
> Ebony: Sorry, I found it interesting. *removing myself silently*


A spritzer is wine and 7 up or ginger ale, usually 1/2 and 1/2.


----------



## rockhollow

sorry, just not liking Eboni on the show. Wither her choice or production, she is coming off as constantly acting like an educator.
Yes it was nice to have all the ladies to Harlem, but once inside the restaurant, they could have been anywhere. All they saw of Harlem was getting dropped off from their cars in front and having to deal with those open wire stairs.
Then to have to sit and listen to Eboni again lecture them. I would have been like Ramona and fend sickness and go home early.
It was a bit amusing to see Eboni not happy with Ramona's friend - she didn't like sharing to limelight.

It was uncomfortable to watch Eboni at Ramona's house. These ladies don't really like each other.
I can't help but side with Ramona feeling like Eboni was acting condescending and lecture her at every turn.
And then to have Ramona just leave and go and sit in her bedroom - uncomfortable for everyone.
Then that very fake make-up scene with all that hugging. Nothing about it rang true!


----------



## swags

luckylove said:


> I do wonder if Bravo has encouraged/forced Eboni to play this part of constant educator on the show in order for Bravo to appear more "woke" and socially relevant. It is unusual for people to be so singularly focused and never really let their hair down to chill.


I‘m guessing Eboni is doing her job since Ramona is on the socially unaware side.  They probably decided to mess with her. She can’t say much for fear of getting the Kelly Dodd treatment.  
Luann, save the show. Get drunk! Get drunk with Sonia. Call some pirates.


----------



## millivanilli

pjhm said:


> A spritzer is wine and 7 up or ginger ale, usually 1/2 and 1/2.


right? Wasn't Luann so into "not drinking", yet ordering that drink?

That said, I need to try that, even though I am not so into alcoholic beverages.


----------



## zooba

Please, please, please let this be Leah's last season. Please Andy- this is my favorite francise

My best friend was a 300+ pound black man that unfortunately passed away. I spent time with his family and never felt like the odd one out, they welcomed me into my home I welcomed them into mine. Without judgement and with love. If somebody told be that I was eloquent, would take it as a compliment and not label it as a micro agression. I would be thrilled if somebody called me eloquent- usually, I am the funny one


----------



## haute okole

swags said:


> If Eboni feels the need to educate people, she needs to do so on another platform. This show isn’t meant for constant political discussions. Plus we’ve had enough of it shoved down our throat the past year. She could have offered them a fun night in Harlem but instead turned it into a history lesson that nobody there gave a crap about. Leah will pretend to cause her thing is being woke and kissing Ebonis ass.
> Eboni also made a jerk of herself at Ramonas. So Ramona didn’t want to discuss the election. She knew anything she said would be used against her. She said she wanted a break. Eboni said she can’t take a break from being black. Shut up Eboni! You can take a break from politics and still be black. Spend some time in the inner city volunteering at a non profit where people black and white don’t get a break from their life.


I am not even watching the show because I am out of the country, but I agree 100%!  Woke supremacy sucks and is exhausting and a snore, Andy Cohen.


----------



## limom

I don’t care either way. But I suspect Eboni is acting a storyline promoted by production.
It is so obvious.
Thank god Potomac is coming back. 
And Miami sans Leah Black.


----------



## pjhm

millivanilli said:


> right? Wasn't Luann so into "not drinking", yet ordering that drink?
> 
> That said, I need to try that, even though I am not so into alcoholic beverages.


Yes, that was a confusing statement by LuAnn as wine is definitely in it-it's a good cool drink if you are not into regular wine, as I am not-even the most bitter wine tastes good when mixed with 7-Up and ice!


----------



## rockhollow

I image that Luann had her special non-alcohol wine in her spritzer - she carries bottles of it with her everywhere.
This season is just failing on so many levels. All the filler stories are not interesting - I couldn't care less about Leah and finding her daughter a school, and also not interested in Luann and her daughter bonding over not drinking  

New York is going down hill.


----------



## Aimee3

millivanilli said:


> right? Wasn't Luann so into "not drinking", yet ordering that drink?
> 
> That said, I need to try that, even though I am not so into alcoholic beverages.


Where I am it’s wine mixed with seltzer so it becomes a bubbly drink.  I do recall reading somewhere that even though there’s less wine in the glass, the alcohol in the wine hits you faster because of the bubbles.  So even though you think it’s a “light” drink, you had better beware.  OTOH it’s a great summer drink.


----------



## limom

Aimee3 said:


> Where I am it’s wine mixed with seltzer so it becomes a bubbly drink.  I do recall reading somewhere that even though there’s less wine in the glass, the alcohol in the wine hits you faster because of the bubbles.  So even though you think it’s a “light” drink, you had better beware.  OTOH it’s a great summer drink.


Why not just drink champagne?


----------



## KellyObsessed

I drink spritzers in the summer when I have a drink in the afternoon.   The seltzer makes it a "longer" drink and there is not as much alcohol per volume.     I like a rose with seltzer/club soda and a splash of Italian strawberry soda spritzer.   Of course, I wouldn't say no to champagne, if I could afford to drink it regularly.


----------



## Aimee3

KellyObsessed said:


> I drink spritzers in the summer when I have a drink in the afternoon.   The seltzer makes it a "longer" drink and there is not as much alcohol per volume.     I like a rose with seltzer/club soda and a splash of Italian strawberry soda spritzer.   Of course, I wouldn't say no to champagne, if I could afford to drink it regularly.


I’d drink champagne or Prosecco as my first choice, but if I’m the one who has to open the bottle, I just can’t do it.  I’m terrified the cork will hit me in the eye.  I even leave the room when someone is opening champagne of Prosecco.  Pathetic!


----------



## baghagg

Aimee3 said:


> Where I am it’s wine mixed with seltzer



Yes, white wine and club soda or sparkling water is generally referred to as a (white) wine spritzer.


----------



## meluvs2shop

baghagg said:


> Yes, white wine and club soda or sparkling water is generally referred to as a (white) wine spritzer.


Its so refreshing! Sometimes I’ll add a little peach schnapps and fresh berries and I just made a simple white sangria. I’ll serve that if a friend stops by during spring/summer.


----------



## RueMonge

swags said:


> Luann, save the show. Get drunk! Get drunk with Sonia. Call some pirates.



I would start watching again!


----------



## TC1

Pretty sure the camera showed Lu ordering that drink for a reason, because there was booze in it. If it was her fake Rose..she would have probably called it "faux-se" like she does at every opportunity


----------



## limom

I think that she reps a line of non alcoholic wine. 
Who would want the taste with no alcohol?
Anyways…


----------



## jelliedfeels

luckylove said:


> I do wonder if Bravo has encouraged/forced Eboni to play this part of constant educator on the show in order for Bravo to appear more "woke" and socially relevant. It is unusual for people to be so singularly focused and never really let their hair down to chill.


I suspect this might be happening too and that’s a bit problematic to say the least if so. I remember there was a 1anddone wife called Jools a few seasons back and she brought up the fact she was Jewish and Asian all the time so maybe the producers like it? I don’t know.
I don’t watch fox so I never saw Eboni before now. I guess maybe they feel she should be selling the political/social angle if that’s her background but I found it dragged with Carole and it drags with Eboni. 


TC1 said:


> Sonja accused Ramona of playing sides to further herself socially..she does the same. Kissing Eboni's ass one minute, then saying she's using her conversations around an agenda when she was in the convo with Lu and Ramona.
> Leah..no one cares about your high school (or daughters) education
> Lu, we know you love to drink and think you're holier than thou for stopping
> Ramona, we know you don't like to talk politics because you're a T supporter
> This season is so bad.


No one cares about Leah’s storylines period. I second(or is 599th) getting rid of Leah. We all know Sonja and Ramona talk so much **** about each other then cuddle up in bed it’s such a weird relationship. 


TC1 said:


> Pretty sure the camera showed Lu ordering that drink for a reason, because there was booze in it. If it was her fake Rose..she would have probably called it "faux-se" like she does at every opportunity


I feel Luann should start marketing her faux-se and bringing it with her. Get Sonja involved too: they could call it something like ‘slim-lass’ wine …appeal to the dieters…..  

Then bethenny will suddenly appear like Bloody Mary  and start killing them all


----------



## meluvs2shop

When Carole, Heather, Jules, Aviva, Kristen (not Tinsley she was fine- as a matter of fact bring her back!!),  I couldn’t get into NY and stopped watching for a long time. I’d rather watch crazy Simon and his crazy wife Alex again heck even Kelly than another epi of Leah and her sister. I like the OG cast. Can you tell. Jill Z too!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I’m not a huge Eboni fan but Ramona acted like an idiot. Their get together took place when the election results were still uncertain, of course that was a natural topic of conversation at that time. And to not even be able to acknowledge the historical aspect of a woman VP…she could have easily said something about being grateful times are changing for Avery and segued to another lighter topic. Ramona is the one who made it a big deal and way more uncomfortable than it needed to be.


----------



## jelliedfeels

meluvs2shop said:


> When Carole, Heather, Jules, Aviva, Kristen (not Tinsley she was fine- as a matter of fact bring her back!!),  I couldn’t get into NY and stopped watching for a long time. I’d rather watch crazy Simon and his crazy wife Alex again heck even Kelly than another epi of Leah and her sister. I like the OG cast. Can you tell. Jill Z too!


I loved Jill she reminds me of my mum in a way.
I sound like I dislike Carole but I actually found her engaging when she wasn’t trying to pick politics fights.


Also am I the only one who thinks Kelly had a point about Bethenny being domineering?  

I’ve never actually disliked any of the RHONY ladies (probs why it’s my favourite & the only one I consistently follow) BEFORE Leah. I really think she ruins the tone of the show by making it seem a bit…. desperate to be cool?
With the other ladies you can tell they know they are somewhat aware of how ridiculous and camp they are.


----------



## limom

jelliedfeels said:


> I loved Jill she reminds me of my mum in a way.
> I sound like I dislike Carole but I actually found her engaging when she wasn’t trying to pick politics fights.
> 
> 
> Also am I the only one who thinks Kelly had a point about Bethenny being domineering?
> 
> I’ve never actually disliked any of the RHONY ladies (probs why it’s my favourite & the only one I consistently follow) BEFORE Leah. I really think she ruins the tone of the show by making it into something it’s not.


Yep, Jill is so stereotypical.
I did not mind Kelly and agreed with her that Beth is a cook not a chef.
However, she needed out for her well-being.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Yep, Jill is so stereotypical.
> I did not mind Kelly and agreed with her that Beth is a cook not a chef.
> However, she needed out for her well-being.


Omg the Beth and Kelly scenes were reality TV gold! I do remember her calling Beth a cook and not a chef! That was a great scene too.


----------



## TC1

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I’m not a huge Eboni fan but Ramona acted like an idiot. Their get together took place when the election results were still uncertain, of course that was a natural topic of conversation at that time. And to not even be able to acknowledge the historical aspect of a woman VP…she could have easily said something about being grateful times are changing for Avery and segued to another lighter topic. Ramona is the one who made it a big deal and way more uncomfortable than it needed to be.


Ramona leaving to go sit in her bedroom while she had a guest was beyond uncomfortable..then she said she was going to leave? haha to where? she was so flustered that Eboni was about to call her out on camera about her political views, the eye and neck twitching went into overdrive


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Ramona leaving to go sit in her bedroom while she had a guest was beyond uncomfortable..then she said she was going to leave? haha to where? she was so flustered that Eboni was about to call her out on camera about her political views, the eye and neck twitching went into overdrive


 

But I did have some sympathy for Ramona. In Ramona's world, she thinks she's being to bigger woman, and even though her and Eboni have not really gotten on, she thinks she is extending to olive branch.
Eboni then launching into the educator, and thinks she's going to school Ramona again.
She was not going to let anything go even when she saw how uncomfortable Ramona was getting.
To me, it made me feel uncomfortable. Eboni was the guest.
I am usually glad to see Ramona squirm a bit, this not in this circumstance.

I do not like discussing politics under any circumstances, and will often excuse myself from a discussion that turns to politics. I have no problem with others  discussing it, but for myself was nothing to do with it.
I have been in situations where people want to call me out about it, but sorry, it just not for me.


----------



## pjhm

I felt Eboni was telling Ramona we have to have some political agreement or else I can’t be friends with you. I didn’t blame Ramona for asking for a time out.


----------



## beekmanhill

Ramona knows about cancel culture and knows she'd probably be dumped if she discussed her real political opinions.   She's too clever to fall for Eboni trying to draw her into that .


----------



## Swanky

I was uncomfortable with both of them in that scene. For the love Eboni….drop it! Ramona was not in a place to listen and receive her educating from Eboni and Ramona is just always so weird IMO. But she asked repeatedly to drop politics and her guest refused, it was kinda rude I think.


----------



## caramelize126

Finally caught up...This show is becoming exhausting to watch. I dont think im going to continue unless they get rid of Leah. 

I miss the old RHONY episodes. Might start again from season 1. Those earlier seasons were my favorite!


----------



## luckylove

caramelize126 said:


> Finally caught up...This show is becoming exhausting to watch. I dont think im going to continue unless they get rid of Leah.
> 
> I miss the old RHONY episodes. Might start again from season 1. Those earlier seasons were my favorite!



I miss the older seasons of RHONY too. Leah is just awful IMHO. She isn't even a great villain that the audience loves to hate, she is just unwatchable completely... major turn off!  Count me out, won't watch until Leah is gone. Andy needs to read these threads... she isn't a fan favorite by any stretch.


----------



## haute okole

caramelize126 said:


> Finally caught up...This show is becoming exhausting to watch. I dont think im going to continue unless they get rid of Leah.
> 
> I miss the old RHONY episodes. Might start again from season 1. Those earlier seasons were my favorite!


I stopped watching because of the two contestants for Miss Woke Supremacy.  Just reading the comments are exhausting!


----------



## caramelize126

haute okole said:


> I stopped watching because of the two contestants for Miss Woke Supremacy.  Just reading the comments are exhausting!





I hope bravo gives them both the boot next season. Leah is like a child constantly on the verge of a temper tantrum. 

I feel like most people watch reality tv to escape real life. i get what eboni is trying to do, but i dont think this is the platform for it. And it seems weird to me that shes preaching all this as she sits around getting glam done   Maybe she could have a show on a news channel.


----------



## millivanilli

luckylove said:


> I miss the older seasons of RHONY too.



right? I enjoyed watching HOUSEWIVES with children, daily routines, duties and "normal" problems as well as I really enjoyed watching women - no matter which age or backgournd- starting an own carreer. I really don't like watching 5 or 6 women who spend their whole days with either drinking / not drinking, going on vacations,, yelling at each others and blah-ing ridiculous stuff.


That said: I have nothing against a few trips or shopping escalations or luxurious spendings as long as it's not the only topic, combined with yelling or making sure that you get a good reputation in the viewers eye.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

millivanilli said:


> right? I enjoyed watching HOUSEWIVES with children, daily routines, duties and "normal" problems as well as I really enjoyed watching women - no matter which age or backgournd- starting an own carreer. I really don't like watching 5 or 6 women who spend their whole days with either drinking / not drinking, going on vacations,, yelling at each others and blah-ing ridiculous stuff.
> 
> 
> That said: I have nothing against a few trips or shopping escalations or luxurious spendings as long as it's not the only topic, combined with yelling or making sure that you get a good reputation in the viewers eye.


The earlier seasons were far less scripted too - much organic and the result was some really, memorable moments. These women have just become caricatures of themselves.


----------



## swags

millivanilli said:


> right? I enjoyed watching HOUSEWIVES with children, daily routines, duties and "normal" problems as well as I really enjoyed watching women - no matter which age or backgournd- starting an own carreer. I really don't like watching 5 or 6 women who spend their whole days with either drinking / not drinking, going on vacations,, yelling at each others and blah-ing ridiculous stuff.
> 
> 
> That said: I have nothing against a few trips or shopping escalations or luxurious spendings as long as it's not the only topic, combined with yelling or making sure that you get a good reputation in the viewers eye.


I agree with this!  What we have now is like a middle aged Mean Girls trying to be Sex in the City with constant lectures. 
Last nights episode was so bad I didn’t even want it on my dvr and deleted it.


----------



## limom

One of the biggest problem with this type of shows is that they are afraid to be fired for numerous reasons.
I hate seeing women being pressed and be changing themselves to stay in any franchises.
This is one of the reason why I enjoyed the housewives like Kelly Dodd.
Yes she is completely out there but she is authentic.
When they make pacts and storylines (thanks to Jill Zarin) it bothers me.
They are afraid to voice their opinions. We all know how they supported DJT, I don’t care.
Say it with your chest, it is part of you.


----------



## bisbee

I think they need new blood here…first of all, 5 women is not enough, especially these 5 women.  Leah is just an idiot…how is this woman raising a child?  Ramona is a over-sexed embarrassment…I guess she doesn’t watch herself on the show (or else she buys her own sex-kitten act.). Eboni is smart, but her opinions don’t really resonate with these women.  Luann is kind of boring…I don’t hold much hope for her continued sobriety…wine spritzers?  Sonja is the most likable EXCEPT when she drinks…I really wish she would just stop.  I believe her problem is more serious than Luann’s ever was.


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> I think they need new blood here…first of all, 5 women is not enough, especially these 5 women.  Leah is just an idiot…how is this woman raising a child?  Ramona is a over-sexed embarrassment…I guess she doesn’t watch herself on the show.  Eboni is smart, but her opinions don’t really resonate with these women.  Luann is kind of boring…I don’t hold much hope for her continued sobriety…wine spritzers?  Sonja is the most likable EXCEPT when she drinks…I really wish she would just stop.  I believe her problem is more serious than Luann’s ever was.


Sonja is coming up with a project with Josh Flagg.
Sounds promising.


----------



## pjhm

swags said:


> I agree with this!  What we have now is like a middle aged Mean Girls trying to be Sex in the City with constant lectures.
> Last nights episode was so bad I didn’t even want it on my dvr and deleted it.


After 20 minutes I shut it off too! There’s no story line keeping me interested,these women are kind of depressing.


----------



## Aimee3

limom said:


> Sonja is coming up with a project with Josh Flagg.
> Sounds promising.


Does this mean Josh is coming to NY or Sonja ‘s going to LA?  Maybe Josh can help her unload her townhouse?!?


----------



## limom

Aimee3 said:


> Does this mean Josh is coming to NY or Sonja ‘s going to LA?  Maybe Josh can help her unload her townhouse?!?


Who knows? Maybe he can convince Sonja to let go?


----------



## purseinsanity

I still haven't watched a single episode!  I find your posts entertaining, but also kind of a deterrent, LOL!  I don't feel like I'm missing anything and I don't think I can deal with Leah at all.


----------



## RueMonge

purseinsanity said:


> I still haven't watched a single episode!  I find your posts entertaining, but also kind of a deterrent, LOL!  I don't feel like I'm missing anything and I don't think I can deal with Leah at all.


I haven’t watched this season either and New York was my favorite and the only one I could still stand. It’s fun to read the comments but I do not miss the show based on what everyone says


----------



## millivanilli

bisbee said:


> IRamona is a over-sexed embarrassment…I guess she doesn’t watch herself on the show.  .


Hahaha you'd think! I happen to watch the last season of Million Dollar Listing NY where Ramona has a short moment.... eating oysters and literally tearing down the apt verbally. I can promise you: she is already on her best non-sexual non-demanding non-unnice behaviour at RHONY. I was... irritated.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Lu: who did you marry? Who asks that and poses the question that way. It’s not like they went to a very small HS together and know all the same ppl. I thought it was a rude way to ask if she married well.


----------



## beekmanhill

My heart sunk when they said they would be in Salem for five days.   It likely means that the next two episodes will be located there and we'll have more of the same conversations.


----------



## luckylove

beekmanhill said:


> My heart sunk when they said they would be in Salem for five days.   It likely means that the next two episodes will be located there and we'll have more of the same conversations.



I was so surprised they are staying there so long... I've been there before and to me, it's a one night destination at best.


----------



## rockhollow

New York used to be one of the better of the housewives, but boy, has it lost it's shine.
I am home so much during Covid, that I am still watching, but sometimes, not sure why 
There was just so much shouting during their dinner party, I had to turn the sound down.
Thank goodness they were at a private place and not a restaurant.

Sonja is not doing herself any favours buddying up with Eboni and Leah. She likes that these two are acting friendly towards her, but I wouldn't trust them at all.
At the dinner party, Sonja was trying to act like the mediator between the ladies, and came off just looking like a fool. I'd rather see drunk Sonja.

Like others, I don't know why they are staying in Salem for 5 days. I am over it and they have only been there one night.

Eboni is becoming insufferable. That woman will just not let things go. again I almost was feeling sorry for Ramona - Eboni just goes for her. I didn't blame Ramona for getting up and leaving the table.
I know they aren't allow violence, but I would have a hard time not going for Eboni or Leah.


----------



## jelliedfeels

limom said:


> Who knows? Maybe he can convince Sonja to let go?



I want her to do a luxury home & garden renovation show- little tips like how to clean a fish pond in pucci with the tags on & still successfully return it


----------



## Aimee3

jelliedfeels said:


> I want her to do a luxury home & garden renovation show- little tips like how to clean a fish pond in pucci with the tags on & still successfully return it


Likely a drunk Sonja would fall into the pond in her Pucci and then I’d like to see her try to return it!


----------



## jmaemonte

Not confirmed yet but interesting.  I stopped watching this season because of Leah.  She was unbearable to watch.  









						Ramona Singer Reportedly Fired From Real Housewives Of New York
					

Ramona Singer Has Reportedly Been Fired From The Upcoming Season Of The Real Housewives Of New York City After Being an OG cast member




					www.realitytea.com
				




Ramona Singer has given us lots of great TV over her years on Real Housewives of New York. But is her time finally coming to an end? Despite Ramona being a fan favorite, it’s no secret that the last few years haven’t been her best. Especially when adding new castmates. And hey, maybe you can poop yourself on TV one too many times.

With the addition of a younger, edgier Leah Tiki Torch McSweeney last season, Ramona tried her best to welcome her but fell very, very flat. As much as she wanted to play the mother figure, she just couldn’t keep up with Leah’s antics. The two came to blows more than once. It’s even spilled over this season with adding the first Black housewife to the franchise, Eboni K. Williams. Leah has had to regularly try and mediate Eboni educating Ramona, to no avail. So could this be a sign that Ramona just can’t keep up with the changing times?

While it’s nowhere near confirmed, Radar Online is reporting that this will be Ramona’s last season. According to a source, “The only original New York cast member who has never left from day one is Ramona but now her time is up.”

The source went on to say, “Ramona will not be invited back to the next season of the show, which is currently not in production for a couple of reasons. One, she is too expensive. She is the only lady that has been on the show from day one and her salary reflects it.” They added, “Plus, the basic premise of the show doesn’t work anymore. A bunch of older white women behaving badly was fun a decade ago but not today. The world has changed and if the show wants to survive another decade it must change too and that starts with the cast.”


And the source claims that Ramona isn’t taking it well at all. According to a friend, “Ramona is furious that the show is changing. She doesn’t understand why her behavior isn’t great TV anymore. After over a decade of being rewarded for saying and doing the things she has done, she does not understand what the problem is.”
It’s obvious Ramona doesn’t understand what’s going on. In the last episode, Eboni tried to break through to her again, only to be shut down. Eboni opened up about suffering as a Black woman. Ramona responded, “You said you’ve suffered. I said, ‘Looking at you, I don’t think you suffer.'” Sadly, this kind of comment doesn’t surprise me coming from the woman who ate dog food.

While Bravo remains mum on the rumor, fans are left to speculate how her train wreck of a season will influence her future on the show. Will this season be Ramona’s swan song? Stay tuned.


----------



## lulilu

They say that these kind of decisions are never made until after the season is over and this is bull PR by Leah and Eboni.


----------



## jelliedfeels

jmaemonte said:


> Not confirmed yet but interesting.  I stopped watching this season because of Leah.  She was unbearable to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramona Singer Reportedly Fired From Real Housewives Of New York
> 
> 
> Ramona Singer Has Reportedly Been Fired From The Upcoming Season Of The Real Housewives Of New York City After Being an OG cast member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realitytea.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramona Singer has given us lots of great TV over her years on Real Housewives of New York. But is her time finally coming to an end? Despite Ramona being a fan favorite, it’s no secret that the last few years haven’t been her best. Especially when adding new castmates. And hey, maybe you can poop yourself on TV one too many times.
> 
> With the addition of a younger, edgier Leah Tiki Torch McSweeney last season, Ramona tried her best to welcome her but fell very, very flat. As much as she wanted to play the mother figure, she just couldn’t keep up with Leah’s antics. The two came to blows more than once. It’s even spilled over this season with adding the first Black housewife to the franchise, Eboni K. Williams. Leah has had to regularly try and mediate Eboni educating Ramona, to no avail. So could this be a sign that Ramona just can’t keep up with the changing times?
> 
> While it’s nowhere near confirmed, Radar Online is reporting that this will be Ramona’s last season. According to a source, “The only original New York cast member who has never left from day one is Ramona but now her time is up.”
> 
> The source went on to say, “Ramona will not be invited back to the next season of the show, which is currently not in production for a couple of reasons. One, she is too expensive. She is the only lady that has been on the show from day one and her salary reflects it.” They added, “Plus, the basic premise of the show doesn’t work anymore. A bunch of older white women behaving badly was fun a decade ago but not today. The world has changed and if the show wants to survive another decade it must change too and that starts with the cast.”
> 
> 
> And the source claims that Ramona isn’t taking it well at all. According to a friend, “Ramona is furious that the show is changing. She doesn’t understand why her behavior isn’t great TV anymore. After over a decade of being rewarded for saying and doing the things she has done, she does not understand what the problem is.”
> It’s obvious Ramona doesn’t understand what’s going on. In the last episode, Eboni tried to break through to her again, only to be shut down. Eboni opened up about suffering as a Black woman. Ramona responded, “You said you’ve suffered. I said, ‘Looking at you, I don’t think you suffer.'” Sadly, this kind of comment doesn’t surprise me coming from the woman who ate dog food.
> 
> While Bravo remains mum on the rumor, fans are left to speculate how her train wreck of a season will influence her future on the show. Will this season be Ramona’s swan song? Stay tuned.


If they think that this new style season is going to attract the fans the way ‘older white women behaving badly’ did they are sadly mistaken.

Pinning the blame on Ramona specifically and the women’s race in general also seems a bit….off to me too.

I just think why try to make a lasagne out of sponge cake and jam? you don’t have the right ingredients.

add on- if Leah throwing those torches around wasn’t ‘older white woman behaving badly’ then I don’t know what is.

add on - I think Ramona is right in this instance. If she’s been successfully selling b*tchy eccentricity for all these years why is it in her best interests to completely change tone and start having ‘educational conversations about race’?
At best this reduces her to supporting cast: at worst it’s going to mar her reputation and for what? A show no one wants to watch anymore


----------



## beekmanhill

It is what Leah and Eboni have been plotting all along.  I think Ramona is way too popular with fans though.  If they get rid of an OG, I think it would be Sonja or Lu. 
There has to be a major shakeup next year with ratings as bad as they are.  Please tell me what is edgy about Leah.  She claims to be edgy but evidence doesn't stack up. She's just a wannabe who attended a ritzy high school herself and is sending her daughter to one.  Doesn't give us apartment porn or clothing porn or boyfriend porn or much of anything, come to think about it.   She should be first on the chopping block.


----------



## limom

AC adores that dolt.(Leah)
Meanwhile, the ratings suck.


----------



## swags

I would much rather have seen Leah and Eboni get fired. They sucked what little life was left in the show. I agree the show needs a revamp and I am tired of the drunken arguments. They need to hire some housewives and show some home and work life vs constant partying and fighting.
The Potomac premiere was much more entertaining to me and contained no politics.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jmaemonte said:


> Not confirmed yet but interesting.  I stopped watching this season because of Leah.  She was unbearable to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramona Singer Reportedly Fired From Real Housewives Of New York
> 
> 
> Ramona Singer Has Reportedly Been Fired From The Upcoming Season Of The Real Housewives Of New York City After Being an OG cast member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realitytea.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramona Singer has given us lots of great TV over her years on Real Housewives of New York. But is her time finally coming to an end? Despite Ramona being a fan favorite, it’s no secret that the last few years haven’t been her best. Especially when adding new castmates. And hey, maybe you can poop yourself on TV one too many times.
> 
> With the addition of a younger, edgier Leah Tiki Torch McSweeney last season, Ramona tried her best to welcome her but fell very, very flat. As much as she wanted to play the mother figure, she just couldn’t keep up with Leah’s antics. The two came to blows more than once. It’s even spilled over this season with adding the first Black housewife to the franchise, Eboni K. Williams. Leah has had to regularly try and mediate Eboni educating Ramona, to no avail. So could this be a sign that Ramona just can’t keep up with the changing times?
> 
> While it’s nowhere near confirmed, Radar Online is reporting that this will be Ramona’s last season. According to a source, “The only original New York cast member who has never left from day one is Ramona but now her time is up.”
> 
> The source went on to say, “Ramona will not be invited back to the next season of the show, which is currently not in production for a couple of reasons. One, she is too expensive. She is the only lady that has been on the show from day one and her salary reflects it.” They added, “Plus, the basic premise of the show doesn’t work anymore. A bunch of older white women behaving badly was fun a decade ago but not today. The world has changed and if the show wants to survive another decade it must change too and that starts with the cast.”
> 
> 
> And the source claims that Ramona isn’t taking it well at all. According to a friend, “Ramona is furious that the show is changing. She doesn’t understand why her behavior isn’t great TV anymore. After over a decade of being rewarded for saying and doing the things she has done, she does not understand what the problem is.”
> It’s obvious Ramona doesn’t understand what’s going on. In the last episode, Eboni tried to break through to her again, only to be shut down. Eboni opened up about suffering as a Black woman. Ramona responded, “You said you’ve suffered. I said, ‘Looking at you, I don’t think you suffer.'” Sadly, this kind of comment doesn’t surprise me coming from the woman who ate dog food.
> 
> While Bravo remains mum on the rumor, fans are left to speculate how her train wreck of a season will influence her future on the show. Will this season be Ramona’s swan song? Stay tuned.



Never liked Ramona but she has made for some quite memorable TV.  It would be the final death of this show.  
I dont like Leah (she brings nothing but bratty teenage behavior) and from what little I have seen from Eboni, not impressed with her either.

If anyone should be let go - I think it should Sonja - I like her - but I dont think she is in a good place.  I find it really sad and uncomfortable to watch her.


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> AC adores that dolt.(Leah)
> Meanwhile, the ratings suck.



Andy must not be watching the same show as the rest of us....


----------



## limom

luckylove said:


> Andy must not be watching the same show as the rest of us....


They lost 250 K viewers per epi.
Ramona must be too expensive…


----------



## luckylove

limom said:


> They lost 250 K viewers per epi.
> Ramona must be too expensive…



Yep! I think they need to cut their losses and let Leah go. If they were hoping Leah would be a good replacement for the sometimes acerbic, quick witted Betheny, they were sadly mistaken.


----------



## jelliedfeels

beekmanhill said:


> It is what Leah and Eboni have been plotting all along.  I think Ramona is way too popular with fans though.  If they get rid of an OG, I think it would be Sonja or Lu.
> There has to be a major shakeup next year with ratings as bad as they are.  Please tell me what is edgy about Leah.  She claims to be edgy but evidence doesn't stack up. She's just a wannabe who attended a ritzy high school herself and is sending her daughter to one.  Doesn't give us apartment porn or clothing porn or boyfriend porn or much of anything, come to think about it.   She should be first on the chopping block.


Yeah Leah is so bland style wise - I’m not living vicariously for a boring flat that looks like a set, tarty fashion nova clothes and  couple of YSL Kates. I’m sorry if that’s snotty but where is the personality?


limom said:


> They lost 250 K viewers per epi.
> Ramona must be too expensive…


I think that’s it, but what a way to part ways with someone who has worked for you for years, a character assassination on the way to the door! It makes me lose a lot of respect for the producers tbh. 

Ouch those ratings are brutal! But it’s not surprising, it is terrible. 


luckylove said:


> Yep! I think they need to cut their losses and let Leah go. If they were hoping Leah would be a good replacement for the sometimes acerbic, quick witted Betheny, they were sadly mistaken.


The thing is they gave Bethany time to grow in prominence and of course a storyline where she actually took down the old supreme. They also didn’t insist she was a saint the entire time. Here they are shoving Leah right to head apple and insisting she’s always right and it isn’t working. 

the thing is, I think another showgirls-like storyline of the hungrier Leah trying to off the senior Ramona could make for a good story and it felt like that was what they were building too but they’ve got to stop giving  Leah such a protective edit in that case.


----------



## caramelize126

A cast change is necessary but it makes no sense to get rid of Ramona and keep Lu and Sonja. 

I think this is either feelers from bravo or more likely- BS PR from "younger, edgier Leah Tiki Torch McSweeney"... I doubt anyone is calling her that besides her own PR.


----------



## sgj99

Aimee3 said:


> Likely a drunk Sonja would fall into the pond in her Pucci and then I’d like to see her try to return it!


Remember:  This is the same woman who used a black Sharpie on a Chanel bag to touch up wear marks.


----------



## jelliedfeels

sgj99 said:


> Remember:  This is the same woman who used a black Sharpie on a Chanel bag to touch up wear marks.


You see! Her spin off would have loads of those kind of handy household hints   
NGL I think this show would be hilarious.

next week: how to drunkenly fall onto mr right , which birkin should you use as a composter and  what crystals should you be using as sex toys.


----------



## lulilu

sgj99 said:


> Remember:  This is the same woman who used a black Sharpie on a Chanel bag to touch up wear marks.


From what we know of Sonja, that bag was a fake.


----------



## rockhollow

lulilu said:


> From what we know of Sonja, that bag was a fake.


 I wonder if it is real, a leftover from her time with Old Man Morgan - well used so needing the sharpie repair.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> I wonder if it is real, a leftover from her time with Old Man Morgan - well used so needing the sharpie repair.


I think the touch up one was a real bag. I thought it was a smaller black Birkin. It looked well used.


----------



## a_b_c

beekmanhill said:


> It is what Leah and Eboni have been plotting all along.  I think Ramona is way too popular with fans though.  If they get rid of an OG, I think it would be Sonja or Lu.
> There has to be a major shakeup next year with ratings as bad as they are.  Please tell me what is edgy about Leah.  She claims to be edgy but evidence doesn't stack up. She's just a wannabe who attended a ritzy high school herself and is sending her daughter to one.  Doesn't give us apartment porn or clothing porn or boyfriend porn or much of anything, come to think about it.   She should be first on the chopping block.


+1 
So true, Leah has ruined rhony for me. I can’t handle her horrible behavior which is sometimes excused from other housewives if they bring some other entertainment to the Table but she brings absolutely nothing. And she’s trying to wedge her even blander sister into every episode, hoping to get her an apple.


----------



## sgj99

lulilu said:


> From what we know of Sonja, that bag was a fake.


I don’t think it was a fake but a relic from her former life and she couldn’t afford to replace it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Andy has a real dilemma now.   I think Sonja has to go; she needs rehab badly. She's just embarrassing.   Bershan has outstayed her short welcome, but she was just a friend of show.   I think Eboni should stay but cut down on the preaching and show more of her private life.   Leah has to go; she brings nothing.   I like Lu and admire her not drinking through last night's debacle.  If Sonja goes, I think they'd have to keep Ramona.  I'd keep Lu and Ramona and Eboni and cast two new people, ones with a little spark, maybe an interesting job, a house in the Hamptons (a big one, preferably), and maybe Tinsley.  Maybe Tins can get a nice big apt in Manhattan and forget the hotel living?   Dunno, maybe the franchise has run its course.  It sure seemed so last night.  I read that Dorinda attacked a crew member last year and that they'd never bring her back, who knows  the truth of that.


----------



## limom

And it is listed yet again!








						162 E 63rd St, New York, NY 10065 | Zillow
					

For sale This 4650 square foot single family home has 5 bedrooms and 6.0 bathrooms. It is located at 162 E 63rd St New York, New York.




					www.zillow.com


----------



## Aimee3

limom said:


> And it is listed yet again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 162 E 63rd St, New York, NY 10065 | Zillow
> 
> 
> For sale This 4650 square foot single family home has 5 bedrooms and 6.0 bathrooms. It is located at 162 E 63rd St New York, New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zillow.com


It’s been on and off since 2013!
I have to say the photos of the interior look NOTHING at all like what we have seen.  We’re they virtually staged?  I believe if they do post virtually staged photos, it has to say so.


----------



## limom

The location is convenient but the garage next door, the neighbors looking into the house and the deferred maintenance…
She is selling for less than they paid in 1998. How sway?


----------



## jelliedfeels

beekmanhill said:


> Andy has a real dilemma now.   I think Sonja has to go; she needs rehab badly. She's just embarrassing.   Bershan has outstayed her short welcome, but she was just a friend of show.   I think Eboni should stay but cut down on the preaching and show more of her private life.   Leah has to go; she brings nothing.   I like Lu and admire her not drinking through last night's debacle.  If Sonja goes, I think they'd have to keep Ramona.  I'd keep Lu and Ramona and Eboni and cast two new people, ones with a little spark, maybe an interesting job, a house in the Hamptons (a big one, preferably), and maybe Tinsley.  Maybe Tins can get a nice big apt in Manhattan and forget the hotel living?   Dunno, maybe the franchise has run its course.  It sure seemed so last night.  I read that Dorinda attacked a crew member last year and that they'd never bring her back, who knows  the truth of that.


I agree with you although I like Bershan ( she’s right about things being boring) & want her to come on. I also want Elise to come on as she seemed to have the witty b*tchy streak about her. 
Sonja needs to do what’s best for Sonja & she can always come back when she’s feeling better.
I think they need to be a little less shy about trying out new housewives- we want to meet more people & see what they can bring.  

I hadnt heard that about Dorinda but it wouldn’t surprise me. She was so angry last season it was a bit scary.


----------



## TC1

Yes, another season Ramona craps herself and leaves it for others to clean up   that woman is so gross. I can't imagine what her housekeeper has to deal with.
I noticed once back at the hotel, Lu had a glass of wine in front of her at the table sitting beside Eboni. 
Sonja is just too much when she drinks.


----------



## purseinsanity

I personally think AC and the producers have it wrong…I personally _*want*_ to see wealthy White women behaving badly!  And I’m a non white woman who always behaves!  I don’t watch any RH shows for morality or political preaching, and I’m sick of it being shoved down my throat.  If I wanted to watch trashy white women like Leah, I’d watch ??? Jersey Shore?  (Never watched that, so just guessing!)


----------



## a_b_c

jelliedfeels said:


> I agree with you although I like Bershan ( she’s right about things being boring) & want her to come on. I also want Elise to come on as she seemed to have the witty b*tchy streak about her.
> Sonja needs to do what’s best for Sonja & she can always come back when she’s feeling better.
> I think they need to be a little less shy about trying out new housewives- we want to meet more people & see what they can bring.
> 
> I hadnt heard that about Dorinda but it wouldn’t surprise me. She was so angry last season it was a bit scary.


I hadn’t heard that about Dorinda either, but I seem to recall one of thr Atlanta housewives (I think Nene) also had a physical confrontation with crew but she wasn’t removed from the show.


TC1 said:


> Yes, another season Ramona craps herself and leaves it for others to clean up   that woman is so gross. I can't imagine what her housekeeper has to deal with.
> I noticed once back at the hotel, Lu had a glass of wine in front of her at the table sitting beside Eboni.
> Sonja is just too much when she drinks.


She is seriously a disgusting woman with abominable manners. If she has a medical issue where she can’t hold her poop, that would be one thing but the fact that she leaves it laying around everywhere for people to see, smell, step on and for others to clean up is vile.  She knows what she’s doing and could t care less that others have to deal with it. Sonja is a very understanding friend. I may excuse it once but if A friend were to put me in this situation a second time, I’d call it quits on that friendship.  She has no consideration for others.

HAVING SAID THAT: I’d still prefer to have Ramona on the show than Leah.  Leah needs to go.


----------



## jelliedfeels

purseinsanity said:


> I personally think AC and the producers have it wrong…I personally _*want*_ to see wealthy White women behaving badly!  And I’m a non white woman who always behaves!  I don’t watch any RH shows for morality or political preaching, and I’m sick of it being shoved down my throat.  If I wanted to watch trashy white women like Leah, I’d watch ??? Jersey Shore?  (Never watched that, so just guessing!)


Oh yeah all her married to the mob stuff would go down very well on jersey shore I think. Everyone is always doing their best Al Pacino impression on that show from the little I’ve seen. Or maybe mob wives because she’s a gangster 

I want some vicarious New York luxury thrills and then I want to see how crazy and déclassé these ladies really are & a couple of pratfalls/embarrassments. Thinking about it, it’s a similar formula to curb your enthusiasm & that show just keeps on being great.


----------



## TC1

I have to admit, Sonja drinking wine through her mask actually made me laugh.


----------



## rockhollow

This seems to be the problem with all the housewife shows, after they have been on many seasons - the ladies are boring!
They should limit the amount of time the ladies are on the show, and they just get rid of them all and bring in a whole new set of ladies.

Now to New York this week:
Again, I am feeling bad for Ramona, even on a girls holiday, Eboni is there trying to school her for the hundredth time. Racism and Politics are not the discussion for a girl's trip all the time.
Calling the ladies white supremacy is not the way to have a fun conversation.
And the Leah starts in, never missing a change to go after Ramona. Leah is insufferable, can't she just go away!

Even thought the Pilgrim Village looks interesting, really not the place for the ladies from NewYork, Leah should have planned better. I bet none of the ladies did the whole tour.


----------



## sgj99

Sonja needs to go so she can get some much needed therapy.

Leah needs to go - she is neither fabulous nor have a fabulous lifestyle.  She is crude and tacky.

Eboni - can she please tone it down and have some fun.  There is a time and place to talk about important social issues (and reality tv isn’t the place) and a time and place to lighten up and talk about fun things:  the latest fabulous restaurant, the sales at Barney’s, “can you believe Mr X and Mrs X split up?  Yes! He was stepping out with Miss Y!”  She just can’t turn off the lecture & preach button.  She needs to go if she can’t have some fun.

I loved Alex & Simon’s pretentiousness, Jill’s incredible lifestyle and even Kelly’s special brand of crazy.  Find some women like that!


----------



## bisbee

I just watched last night’s episode.  It doesn’t matter to me anymore who goes and who stays.  Life is too short for me to waste one more hour watching these despicable women.  I’m done.


----------



## lulilu

bisbee said:


> I just watched last night’s episode.  It doesn’t matter to me anymore who goes and who stays.  Life is too short for me to waste one more hour watching these despicable women.  I’m done.


I think I'm done too.  Can't bring myself to watch the latest episode (I might have missed the one before).


----------



## beekmanhill

lulilu said:


> I think I'm done too.  Can't bring myself to watch the latest episode (I might have missed the one before).


There were no redeeming qualities in either one of the last two episodes so you will be missing nothing.


----------



## pjhm

We get enough politics every day in the news, don’t want to hear it when I want to watch a show to escape from the drudgery. I think they keep Sonia on because of her last name and perceived social status. Andy has lost all sense of objectivity about what is entertaining.


----------



## Volvomom

I think I have to be done with this season, every week is stupid, i just can't.


----------



## Volvomom

I agree..... every day life is hard, I'm not being rude, but i watch RH as a way to be mindless and laugh.


----------



## lulilu

pjhm said:


> We get enough politics every day in the news, don’t want to hear it when I want to watch a show to escape from the drudgery. I think they keep Sonia on because of her last name and perceived social status. Andy has lost all sense of objectivity about what is entertaining.


They say Andy has his favorites.  But the party line is that he doesn't decide who will be a HW. Not sure I believe he has no role.  He just wants to avoid the SM attacks.


----------



## baghagg

‘RHONY’ Season 13 reunion on hold amid low ratings and fan backlash
					

“The Real Housewives of New York” is getting ready to take a nap in the city that never sleeps.




					pagesix.com


----------



## limom

lulilu said:


> They say Andy has his favorites.  But the party line is that he doesn't decide who will be a HW. Not sure I believe he has no role.  He just wants to avoid the SM attacks.


Oh whatever. He is not that slick…
now that he launched into devoted Benji’s daddy period, critics have to thread lightly or are attacked by silly Karens.
his radio show is ridiculous same with WWHL. Everyone is kissing his azz.


----------



## beekmanhill

baghagg said:


> ‘RHONY’ Season 13 reunion on hold amid low ratings and fan backlash
> 
> 
> “The Real Housewives of New York” is getting ready to take a nap in the city that never sleeps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



I can only imagine the fingers being pointed BTS.


----------



## jelliedfeels

beekmanhill said:


> I can only imagine the fingers being pointed BTS.


The mudslinging has commenced (in Ramona’s case literally.)

Gosh knows what they would even talk about at a reunion.


----------



## Abba13

jelliedfeels said:


> If they think that this new style season is going to attract the fans the way ‘older white women behaving badly’ did they are sadly mistaken.
> 
> Pinning the blame on Ramona specifically and the women’s race in general also seems a bit….off to me too.
> 
> I just think why try to make a lasagne out of sponge cake and jam? you don’t have the right ingredients.
> 
> add on- if Leah throwing those torches around wasn’t ‘older white woman behaving badly’ then I don’t know what is.
> 
> add on - I think Ramona is right in this instance. If she’s been successfully selling b*tchy eccentricity for all these years why is it in her best interests to completely change tone and start having ‘educational conversations about race’?
> At best this reduces her to supporting cast: at worst it’s going to mar her reputation and for what? A show no one wants to watch anymore


Great Line - "add on- if Leah throwing those torches around wasn’t ‘older white woman behaving badly’ then I don’t know what is."


----------



## limom

Wow!


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> Wow!




I think I threw up in my mouth a bit!


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> I think I threw up in my mouth a bit!


I don’t know what to think.




__





						Eboni K. Williams says filming 'Real Housewives of New York' is 'more emotional' than receiving death threats at Fox News
					





					www.msn.com
				



Anyways, people are nuts..


----------



## Tivo

I really dislike Eboni. The few episodes of this show I’ve seen I haven’t enjoyed. She can go along with Leah, who I haven’t liked since she disrespected Ramona’s hospitality by destroying her tikis around the pool last year. A mess.


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> I don’t know what to think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eboni K. Williams says filming 'Real Housewives of New York' is 'more emotional' than receiving death threats at Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, people are nuts..


Ok, this is quite revealing. Luann with the micro aggression I see.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think Eboni thinks she is calling all the shots now, and who knows, maybe she is. 

IG'ing from Nobu Downtown, you can't make it up.


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> I think Eboni thinks she is calling all the shots now, and who knows, maybe she is.
> 
> IG'ing from Nobu Downtown, you can't make it up.


is this why the reunion is not filming?
She went on the show to prove that the women were bigots and get them fired?
Hello, we all watched throughout the years and know what is what.
It is such a weird and divisive post…


----------



## beekmanhill

And here is Leah's sister chiming in:







*
lilmcsweeney
Verified*

Lol deranged bigots is accurate af❤️
9h58 likesReply





Hide replies


----------



## limom

According to Reddit, both Eboni and Crystal are receiving incredibly racist and menacing messages after each shows.
The post makes sense now.
I had no clue.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> According to Reddit, both Eboni and Crystal are receiving incredibly racist and menacing messages after each shows.
> The post makes sense now.
> I had no clue.


There is really no excuse - doesnt make me like them any more but no one should have to be subject to that kind of harrassment.


----------



## swags

New York needs a complete redo. New women with families and have a few of them be friends in real life.  Ramona and or Lu could perhaps appear in a few episodes. 
It’s disturbing that cast members are getting such hateful messages. They are people who are playing themselves on reality tv.


----------



## TC1

^^ lol they're "playing themselves" alright!


----------



## rockhollow

CanuckBagLover said:


> There is really no excuse - doesnt make me like them any more but no one should have to be subject to that kind of harrassment.



Yes, I totally agree, I don't like them much and like to bash them a bit here, but cyber harassment is wrong. I so like being able to have global chat with other people here, and enjoy that we don't all agree with our discussions - wouldn't life be boring if we all always agreed.
And that I'd like to believe the other posters here, like me, are just being themselves and not hiding behind an anonymous identity.
There are good and bad things about the internet.
Some of us OG's having been chatting her for many years.


----------



## chowlover2

Watch My Unorthodox Life on Netflix. It's everything this show set out to be and more.


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> According to Reddit, both Eboni and Crystal are receiving incredibly racist and menacing messages after each shows.
> The post makes sense now.
> I had no clue.


I’m not surprised. Trolls are rampant online.
But I’m tired of Eboni. Something about her seems insecure and she’s annoying and her actions seem performative, fake and sometimes crazy. She’s a beautiful woman but she’s unwatchable.


----------



## limom

Tivo said:


> I’m not surprised. Trolls are rampant online.
> But I’m tired of Eboni. Something about her seems insecure and she’s annoying and her actions seem performative and sometimes crazy. She’s a beautiful woman but she’s unwatchable.


I had never heard of this person before but it seems like the franchise needs a hiatus to regroup and recast.
Anyways, the ratings are tanking big time as the viewership is not in a mood to be lectured and shamed by a newbie.
Do you think it could be canceled all together?


----------



## Tivo

limom said:


> I had never heard of this person before but it seems like the franchise needs a hiatus to regroup and recast.
> Anyways, the ratings are tanking big time as the viewership is not in a mood to be lectured and shamed by a newbie.
> Do you think it could be canceled all together?


They do need a cast shake up. I’m tired of the same drama. Maybe the only way to regroup is to get these shows back to their roots instead of Bravo production contriving all time. This is becoming exhausting


----------



## meluvs2shop

CanuckBagLover said:


> Never liked Ramona but she has made for some quite memorable TV.  It would be the final death of this show.
> I dont like Leah (she brings nothing but bratty teenage behavior) and from what little I have seen from Eboni, not impressed with her either.
> 
> If anyone should be let go - I think it should Sonja - I like her - but I dont think she is in a good place.  I find it really sad and uncomfortable to watch her.


This!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love how smart you ladies are analyzing everything and saying exactly what I feel. In addition, NYC is an extremely diverse city as we all know. It’s sad it took America’s  current climate about racism for AC to  add color/diversity to this franchise. But the smart women know Ramona’s not the real problem she’s just the scapegoat. Revamp the entire cast. I want high end lux anyway and less cattiness. Less sad drunken affairs. Less screaming over each other. Less “he was never yours to begin with aka Lu.”
Last season we saw a sad and angry Dorinda. This year we are seeing the same with Sonja. She just doesn’t have Dorinda’s cutting comebacks but the antics are the same. So I agree with whomever said, Sonja needs to go. Although I like her, it’s time.

Off to start watching Potomac for the first time ever…


----------



## beekmanhill

meluvs2shop said:


> I love how smart you ladies are analyzing everything and saying exactly what I feel. In addition, NYC is an extremely diverse city as we all know. It’s sad it took America’s  current climate about racism for AC to  add color/diversity to this franchise. But the smart women know Ramona’s not the real problem she’s just the scapegoat. Revamp the entire cast. I want high end lux anyway and less cattiness. Less sad drunken affairs. Less screaming over each other. Less “he was never yours to begin with aka Lu.”
> Last season we saw a sad and angry Dorinda. This year we are seeing the same with Sonja. She just doesn’t have Dorinda’s cutting comebacks but the antics are the same. So I agree with whomever said, Sonja needs to go. Although I like her, it’s time.
> 
> Off to start watching Potomac for the first time ever…


I've never watched Potomac, but I've heard good things about it.  I think we'll have a long hiatus before another season of NY is on our screen.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

limom said:


> I had never heard of this person before but it seems like the franchise needs a hiatus to regroup and recast.
> Anyways, the ratings are tanking big time as the viewership is not in a mood to be lectured and shamed by a newbie.
> Do you think it could be canceled all together?


I think it should be canceled.  I have only been watch snippits here and there this season, nothing has really held my interest long enough.
I think the show has jumped the shark.  Time to let go and move on.   I feel the same about BH.  These were the last two hold outs for me but have no interest anymore.


----------



## jelliedfeels

R​


meluvs2shop said:


> I love how smart you ladies are analyzing everything and saying exactly what I feel. In addition, NYC is an extremely diverse city as we all know. It’s sad it took America’s  current climate about racism for AC to  add color/diversity to this franchise. But the smart women know Ramona’s not the real problem she’s just the scapegoat. Revamp the entire cast. I want high end lux anyway and less cattiness. Less sad drunken affairs. Less screaming over each other. Less “he was never yours to begin with aka Lu.”
> Last season we saw a sad and angry Dorinda. This year we are seeing the same with Sonja. She just doesn’t have Dorinda’s cutting comebacks but the antics are the same. So I agree with whomever said, Sonja needs to go. Although I like her, it’s time.
> 
> Off to start watching Potomac for the first time ever…


I hope you enjoy Potomac! I just started it I certainly did. The ladies are very quick with their quips. I must confess I put off watching it for ages because my dumb self didn’t know where Potomac was & vaguely thought it was one of the boring Aussie/Canadian ones 

I’ve dipped in & out of other franchises and shows but RHONY has always been my favourite & it’s because it’s got that veneer of the city’s glamour and the locations of the berks/Hamptons. Even if we get stuck in a freaky basement with Sonia in grey gardens were still in the Hamptons after all!

I personally don’t care about the OGs being repetitive with their storylines but I see why it grates on others.

For me, my problem is they’ve had to cut down on locations filming for obvious reasons & they lost Dorinda’s Berks wacky warehouse (which always provided some jokes). After losing the setting they then decided to experiment with a major tone w/ subject matter change with the newer cast members and I really don’t think it was the right time and the pacing is completely off.

They really needed to build for a conflict between Eboni and Ramona and Luann with Eboni as the likeable newbie the OGs dismiss who gradually gains the foothold to challenge them. With the big row coming at the finale… like beth and Jill? Instead the tension started at 11 and has plateaued. It’s bizarre.

In conclusion, they need to get the city back as a character definitely & sack Leah (the dream) 
sorry bit of an essay there


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Real Housewives Of New York Reunion Reportedly On Hold Due To Bad Ratings And Potential Cast Shake-Up (realitytea.com)


----------



## limom

So in a nutshell, Leah calls her co workers old and Eboni calls them racist.


----------



## jelliedfeels

CanuckBagLover said:


> Real Housewives Of New York Reunion Reportedly On Hold Due To Bad Ratings And Potential Cast Shake-Up (realitytea.com)


This was written with exactly the same cadence as a latter- season gossip girl post and made about as much sense  

So who exactly is getting the chop again? All of them except Sonja?


----------



## sgj99

sgj99 said:


> Remember:  This is the same woman who used a black Sharpie on a Chanel bag to touch up wear marks.


And didn’t she keep the tags on a bathing suit and remark that she was going to probably return it when they went to Cartagena?  That’s just gross!


----------



## pjhm

beekmanhill said:


> I've never watched Potomac, but I've heard good things about it.  I think we'll have a long hiatus before another season of NY is on our screen.


Potomac has husbands in it, so that's a difference, otherwise same old bickering, screaming, etc., low on glamour, just in another city.


----------



## limom

pjhm said:


> Potomac has husbands in it, so that's a difference, otherwise same old bickering, screaming, etc., low on glamour, just in another city.


I much prefer Married to médecine the OG. I love most of  the women.
Potomac is entertaining though.


----------



## rockhollow

hopefully Potomac will be better this season, but last season was sure messy. The fighting went beyond yelling and Monique physically attacked Candice, and the season was all about this fight, making it not that interesting.


----------



## pjhm

rockhollow said:


> hopefully Potomac will be better this season, but last season was sure messy. The fighting went beyond yelling and Monique physically attacked Candice, and the season was all about this fight, making it not that interesting.


Yeah I hated to see that, particularly because Monique was the glamouress one, gorgeous and wealthy and then she acted like a thug hitting Cadiace.


----------



## limom

Misdirected anger, once again.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

It's been years since I've watched this show. Sounds like I've missed a lot of the usual drama. Is Bethenny still on the show?


----------



## pjhm

Mid Century Gal said:


> It's been years since I've watched this show. Sounds like I've missed a lot of the usual drama. Is Bethenny still on the show?


No, Bethenny has been gone all season! You have not missed anything, I couldn’t sit thru last two episodes, even fell asleep.......


----------



## purseinsanity

jelliedfeels said:


> R​
> I hope you enjoy Potomac! I just started it I certainly did. The ladies are very quick with their quips. I must confess I put off watching it for ages because my dumb self didn’t know where Potomac was & vaguely thought it was one of the boring Aussie/Canadian ones
> 
> I’ve dipped in & out of other franchises and shows but RHONY has always been my favourite & it’s because it’s got that veneer of the city’s glamour and the locations of the berks/Hamptons. Even if we get stuck in a freaky basement with Sonia in grey gardens were still in the Hamptons after all!
> 
> I personally don’t care about the OGs being repetitive with their storylines but I see why it grates on others.
> 
> For me, my problem is they’ve had to cut down on locations filming for obvious reasons & they lost Dorinda’s Berks wacky warehouse (which always provided some jokes). After losing the setting they then decided to experiment with a major tone w/ subject matter change with the newer cast members and I really don’t think it was the right time and the pacing is completely off.
> 
> They really needed to build for a conflict between Eboni and Ramona and Luann with Eboni as the likeable newbie the OGs dismiss who gradually gains the foothold to challenge them. With the big row coming at the finale… like beth and Jill? Instead the tension started at 11 and has plateaued. It’s bizarre.
> 
> In conclusion, they need to get the city back as a character definitely & sack Leah (the dream)
> sorry bit of an essay there


I've watched Potomac from the beginning and have liked it!  It's nice to see successful black/biracial women not pulling Atlanta antics of constantly screaming and yelling for ratings...it gets old.  They've actually discussed their real life drama like bankruptcy and cheating, vs RHOBH where Mauricio and Harry are untouchable and Erika is playing a victim.  Plus, they can discuss social issues and seem more authentic and less preachy than Eboni because they've all pretty much lived it.  Also helps that a few of them are shady AF.


----------



## purseinsanity

rockhollow said:


> hopefully Potomac will be better this season, but last season was sure messy. The fighting went beyond yelling and Monique physically attacked Candice, and the season was all about this fight, making it not that interesting.


Eeek I forgot about that!  Maybe I'm getting some of Tom's dementia


----------



## beekmanhill

purseinsanity said:


> I've watched Potomac from the beginning and have liked it!  It's nice to see successful black/biracial women not pulling Atlanta antics of constantly screaming and yelling for ratings...it gets old.  They've actually discussed their real life drama like bankruptcy and cheating, vs RHOBH where Mauricio and Harry are untouchable and Erika is playing a victim.  Plus, they can discuss social issues and seem more authentic and less preachy than Eboni because they've all pretty much lived it.  Also helps that a few of them are shady AF.



I watched the current episode yesterday and although I don't know their backstories, I think I'll like it.  Bye bye for now, NY.


----------



## limom

beekmanhill said:


> I watched the current episode yesterday and although I don't know their backstories, I think I'll like it.  Bye bye for now, NY.


I caught part of a NY epi, when did the language become so vulgar?
Weird.


----------



## millivanilli

on the bright side - I really DO learn a lot of new words and expressions


----------



## meluvs2shop

When Eboni announced her grandmother passed and Leah’s crocodile tears and the dramatic shoulder dance when you want ppl to think you are really crying and gutted over the news. Ugh.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Lu is highly sensitive this year. Who cares if someone calls you boring. I don’t take offense to such things. And Bershan what happened to you this episode? You lost me now. Weird scene. 

But the worst was the poop on Ramona’s bathroom floor.


----------



## limom

A delightful palate cleanser.
Josh Flagg confirms what we all suspected, Sonja is a wacko with a good heart.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg I love Josh Flagg. I will definitely watch that.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Omg I love Josh Flagg. I will definitely watch that.


It is a great interview. Josh does not believe Sonja but he is too gracious to tell her to her face.
Sonja is truly delusional. She knows he knows that she is lying yet she can’t stop herself…


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> A delightful palate cleanser.
> Josh Flagg confirms what we all suspected, Sonja is a wacko with a good heart.



I loved this interview! I can’t believe I watched the entire thing. My ADD behaved. But wow, she really lives in the past remembering so many details. I can’t give you that many details of my x husband and we were together for years! I just simply forgot.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> It is a great interview. Josh does not believe Sonja but he is too gracious to tell her to her face.
> Sonja is truly delusional. She knows he knows that she is lying yet she can’t stop herself…


I got the impression he loves her and accepts her for who she is. Crazy and delusional but keeps him entertained that’s for sure.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> I got the impression he loves her and accepts her for who she is. Crazy and delusional but keeps him entertained that’s for sure.


Yes, they are real friends. But at times, you can tell that he is thinking WTF…
She makes up stories as she goes along... How and why do you divorce if you both want to stay together????
She has an only fans account??? What????


----------



## rockhollow

I enjoyed the interview, but just like so many of the housewives, she has re-written her past and probably really believes her fairy tale.

Yes, laughed so much about her explanation about the divorce. They didn't want to be divorced but were forced to.
And wasn't she the 4th Mrs. Morgan? I wonder how much she just have to move into his life and take on the role of Mrs Morgan, which had already be established.

She's crazy, but I still love her. I am not so fond of the over drinking she's been doing this season. And no way believe that she's just a two drink while out lady - at least not anymore.
Also the water pill excuse is not working either.


----------



## chowlover2

I agree, Sonja is crazy but I love her. I don't think she has a mean bone in her body, and that is out of all the RH franchises.


----------



## zooba

This was my favorite show of the francise.  I am probably four episodes behind and can't stay awake long enough to finish an episode. Not a fan of Lea or Eboni- just not entertaining me.  Ramona has been a turd since the early years, not sure why she is pooing on the floor but yikes that is not acceptable


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I agree, Sonja is crazy but I love her. I don't think she has a mean bone in her body, and that is out of all the RH franchises.


Yes, it is amazing that in stressful situation Sonja is the only kind and diplomatic voice.


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> I enjoyed the interview, but just like so many of the housewives, she has re-written her past and probably really believes her fairy tale.
> 
> Yes, laughed so much about her explanation about the divorce. They didn't want to be divorced but were forced to.
> And wasn't she the 4th Mrs. Morgan? I wonder how much she just have to move into his life and take on the role of Mrs Morgan, which had already be established.
> 
> She's crazy, but I still love her. I am not so fond of the over drinking she's been doing this season. And no way believe that she's just a two drink while out lady - at least not anymore.
> Also the water pill excuse is not working either.


*She was his 4th wife
*They we’re married for 7 years
*They’ve been divorced for 16 years


----------



## swags

In last nights episode Sonja was drunk and obnoxious. She tells Ramona to shut the f up. The woman needs an intervention although not one on the show when she’s already drinking.


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> *She was his 4th wife
> *They we’re married for 7 years
> *They’ve been divorced for 16 years


It is like, time has stopped for Sonja.
Both her husband and girlfriend betrayed her horribly but still.


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> It is like, time has stopped for Sonja.
> Both her husband and girlfriend betrayed her horribly but still.


From what has been posted in the past is that Sonja was in St Tropez, the hubby called her and told her to come home, he was ill, she didn’t go home and the girlfriend made her move.  She was betrayed but 50% of it is on her.


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> From what has been posted in the past is that Sonja was in St Tropez, the hubby called her and told her to come home, he was ill, she didn’t go home and the girlfriend made her move.  She was betrayed but 50% of it is on her.


This might be the reason why she can’t move on. She messed up royally.
And her friend is still with her ex. 
 When she first appeared on the show, she was filmed at a divorce négociation meeting. Sonja naively believed that he was going to be kind toward her…Old man had moved on and wanted nothing to do with her…


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> This might be the reason why she can’t move on. She messed up royally.
> And her friend is still with her ex.
> When she first appeared on the show, she was filmed at a divorce négociation meeting. Sonja naively believed that he was going to be kind toward her…Old man had moved on and wanted nothing to do with her…


She also lost a ton of movie in a bad movie deal, something like she was going to produce a movie that tanked and was never even made.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

”If you get in front of someone’s face, you get hit.” says Bershan.  Did she just try to justify her appalling behavior by suggesting to beat Sonja? Bershan is a psychotic whack job.  Leave it to crazy Ramona to find someone crazier than her. It is embarrassing that she is a life coach because I doubt she has any clients left after that episode. Way to find yourself with zero credibility and wondering if she made up beating stage 4 cancer twice.


----------



## TC1

theamericanchinadoll said:


> ”If you get in front of someone’s face, you get hit.” says Bershan.  Did she just try to justify her appalling behavior by suggesting to beat Sonja? Bershan is a psychotic whack job.  Leave it to crazy Ramona to find someone crazier than her. It is embarrassing that she is a life coach because I doubt she has any clients left after that episode. Way to find yourself with zero credibility and wondering if she made up beating stage 4 cancer twice.


I highly doubt Ramona actually knows Bershan. She was planted to be a "friend" of someone for the season. Production knew that these 5 wouldn't be interesting and tried to add a little drama. It's not working.


----------



## limom

They are really bringing the franchise down… It is like bad girls territory…with AARP card carrying cast members….


----------



## rockhollow

I also don't think that Bershan was friends with Ramona, that's all on production.
I am sure this isn't the first time that Bershan let loose over a few drinks, and that's just not Ramona's thing (or course unless it's turtle time and it's Ramona)

I sure didn't like that the ladies wanted to have an intervention for Sonja on TV, and then making Leah lead the charge. Romona and Lu could have talked to her privately.
Sonja is out of control, but trying to embarrass her - ummm - NO
I wouldn't have been surprised if Sonja had been drinking prior to them even getting to the restaurant, so she was in no condition for an intervention.
Especially as over the years, all the women have done some pretty wild drinking.

I was pleased that we didn't get too much educating from Eboni. But after the what the medium said, her ego with be even larger.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

TC1 said:


> I highly doubt Ramona actually knows Bershan. She was planted to be a "friend" of someone for the season. Production knew that these 5 wouldn't be interesting and tried to add a little drama. It's not working.



I agree. I think she was suppose to be the Eboni‘s counterpart—“all lives matter” African American.  

I know some of you don’t like Sonja but I find her to be genuine and very sweet. Yeah she is wild and definitely has a drinking problem but I love her. She is probably the only one on that show I don’t have a huge problem with.


----------



## Abba13

theamericanchinadoll said:


> I know some of you don’t like Sonja but I find her to be genuine and very sweet. Yeah she is wild and definitely has a drinking problem but I love her. She is probably the only one on that show I don’t have a huge problem with.


 I'm on the Sonja bandwagon as well.  She's a doll!


----------



## limom

Bershan is a reality tv veteran, she was on a short lived Oprah product.
She was quite different then.


----------



## pjhm

limom said:


> Bershan is a reality tv veteran, she was on a short lived Oprah product.
> She was quite different then.


I kind of like Bershan, breathes a counterpoint not only to Eboni but to the Countess and the others


----------



## lulilu

WTF was up with Leah consulting with counsel over singing a single line in a song recorded by LUANN LESEPPS?  Hardly the Beatles.


----------



## Volvomom

Another horrible episode ...ugh.   why do i come back.   LoL.  Still a sonja lover!!!!


----------



## swags

What do you do when a season is not going well? Throw in some singing! Leah thinks there’s future money in that mess and doesn’t want to miss out? 
I was liking Eboni this episode. Her apartment is pretty, talking to be possible sister was going well. Then she messes it up by announcing shes hosting (and I was falling asleep by this point) a black Shabbat but Bershan can’t come even though she’s black, she’s not Jewish? Really? After all her”educating” she’s going to exclude a black cast member? Bershan was right though, it will most likely suck.
Were the men at the party really going to hook up with the ladies? I thought they were gay.


----------



## Volvomom

Swags ... exactly......now what if any of the "white" girls did that.   I felt bad for Bershan....but like she said, it will be a dumb boring party.  LoL.  I was thinking the guys there seemed like dates for hire.  This season is awful.   Shame on Eboni for talking about the party, when not everyone is included.   Not like there were at a wedding with 200, everyone is invited except for Bershan.   Bad manners....i was not brought up that way.


----------



## Volvomom

Leah is a train wreck.... LoL


----------



## TC1

Ramona "you have my address?" to Will   she's so gross and tacky.
Leah thinking Lu is gonna make a fortune of her song is funny. Has she never heard Le Chic, C'est bon?


----------



## Volvomom

Hysterical.....


----------



## pjhm

Volvomom said:


> Leah is a train wreck.... LoL


I shut it off early too, about 15 minutes in to show- came here to see what happened last night! Usually stay tuned until Leah's screeching and arm waving begins.....


----------



## DrDior

I’d rather be set on fire and then shot out of a cannon by angry clowns than sit through next week’s Black Shabbos dinner.

I suspect it will be more like a “Black Sabbath“ dinner with Sonja playing the role of Ozzie while Eboni tries to lecture people on judaism & Leah pretends there’s an orthodox rabbi out there somewhere who is going to think the stuff she gets up to is kosher.


----------



## Volvomom

DrDior said:


> I’d rather be set on fire and then shot out of a cannon by angry clowns than sit through next week’s Black Shabbos dinner.
> 
> I suspect it will be more like a “Black Sabbath“ dinner with Sonja playing the role of Ozzie while Eboni tries to lecture people on judaism & Leah pretends there’s an orthodox rabbi out there somewhere who is going to think the stuff she gets up to is kosher.


You guys are so funny.....as much as I hate Ramona, I agreed with her, why can't it be, having a shabbos dinner, why is there a color attached to the party.


----------



## pjhm

Volvomom said:


> You guys are so funny.....as much as I hate Ramona, I agreed with her, why can't it be, having a shabbos dinner, why is there a color attached to the party.


Well particularly beca


DrDior said:


> I’d rather be set on fire and then shot out of a cannon by angry clowns than sit through next week’s Black Shabbos dinner.
> 
> I suspect it will be more like a “Black Sabbath“ dinner with Sonja playing the role of Ozzie while Eboni tries to lecture people on judaism & Leah pretends there’s an orthodox rabbi out there somewhere who is going to think the stuff she gets up to is kosher.


Yeah, Shabbat dinner can be celebratory but also holy with prayers-I don't think I'll tune in either, afraid I'll be screaming at the tv, as I fear she'll turn it in to political discourse.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, I thought we saw some real Eboni with the sister scene, but it didn't last. Obnoxious Eboni came back hot and heavy.
Romana was spot on with Eboni's invitation - there was no need to do all that explaining about colour.
And then to not include Bershan and discuss it a the birthday party and give that flimsy excuse about limited seating - what bad manners Eboni.

I also at fist thought the men at that party were gay, but they acted like paid escorts. Maybe because it was such a small party there was money to hire escorts.

I sure didn't like Sonja's dress for her birthday party.

I hope Bravo reads our comments - please we have had enough of Leah - get rid of her.


----------



## jelliedfeels

TC1 said:


> Ramona "you have my address?" to Will   she's so gross and tacky.
> Leah thinking Lu is gonna make a fortune of her song is funny. Has she never heard Le Chic, C'est bon?


Well I suppose it doesn’t matter if it does as ‘money can’t buy you class’ which is what the girls are lacking anyways


swags said:


> What do you do when a season is not going well? Throw in some singing! Leah thinks there’s future money in that mess and doesn’t want to miss out?
> I was liking Eboni this episode. Her apartment is pretty, talking to be possible sister was going well. Then she messes it up by announcing shes hosting (and I was falling asleep by this point) a black Shabbat but Bershan can’t come even though she’s black, she’s not Jewish? Really? After all her”educating” she’s going to exclude a black cast member? Bershan was right though, it will most likely suck.
> Were the men at the party really going to hook up with the ladies? I thought they were gay.


Oh I’m sure there are plenty of men of every orientation willing to do unspeakable things to get to be a bravo extra. Just think of the Instagram bragging rights!


----------



## millivanilli

Leah, stop acting as if you'd be the next Maria Callas, facing a bus or a train and trying to make surein the last 5 seconds of your life that this gift of Gods aka your voice won't be overcomercialized .

Let me set the records straight: the only one who is at least capable of meeting (not talking about hitting) a tone is Sonja.

And please, ENOUGH with that hyper sexuality positivy. I guess she is really tone deaf to others andf their needs (speaking of "singing"). Who on earth would bring out such a cake if it's an already known fact, that this embarrases the person who receives it as a gift? Urgh, Bravo, please. Stop it. Or send me some alcohol. Either or.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Is Eboni jewish


----------



## limom




----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m just here for the Rihanna shade on IG calling out Ramona.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


>


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> I’m just here for the Rihanna shade on IG calling out Ramona.


care to share this post?


----------



## jelliedfeels

limom said:


>



Jeeeez ‘everyone decided to hate me before this season aired’ aka it’s got nothing to do with my actions.

also if you think you are ‘entertaining’ this season girl there’s a lot of people who would disagree with you


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> care to share this post?



Here ya go! It’s funny. There’s a clip in the sequence where Ramona is bashing Leah’s clothing line. If you go on Rihanna’s page you will see the video she posted and Leah says, “well, you are not my demographic.”


----------



## jelliedfeels

meluvs2shop said:


> Here ya go! It’s funny. There’s a clip in the sequence where Ramona is bashing Leah’s clothing line. If you go on Rihanna’s page you will see the video she posted and Leah says, “well, you are not my demographic.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150232


Who _is _Leah’s demographic?

I thought Big Ang was dead and Snooki has her own range of reality tv tie-in Gildan prints.


My usually high opinion of Rihanna will be significantly lowered if she has any of that tacky crap resting in the wardrobe  besides her yellow furs and bejewelled mitre.


----------



## Coco.lover

Every year we get the Sonja intervention, let Sonja be Sonja. What a joke especially coming from Leah. Leah is the biggest casting mistake Bravo has made followed by Eboni. Leah got a big head last year when she held out for more money and now thinks she's the star of the show. Eboni is preachy, I don't want to be educated at a dinner party. If I had been invited to black Sabbath I would have politely declined.  Is anyone watching RHONY for a history lesson?


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


>



If I took a shot every time she is quoted saying the word “like” I’d be passed out on the floor!


----------



## lulilu

And now Rihanna is posting in favor of Leah.  All hope of her being cut at the end of the season is gone.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

swags said:


> What do you do when a season is not going well? Throw in some singing! Leah thinks there’s future money in that mess and doesn’t want to miss out?
> I was liking Eboni this episode. Her apartment is pretty, talking to be possible sister was going well. Then she messes it up by announcing shes hosting (and I was falling asleep by this point) a black Shabbat but Bershan can’t come even though she’s black, she’s not Jewish? Really? After all her”educating” she’s going to exclude a black cast member? Bershan was right though, it will most likely suck.
> Were the men at the party really going to hook up with the ladies? I thought they were gay.



I know William via Luis and Will is currently Ramona's sugar baby, he is desperate for clout. He's a massive tool too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I still have to watch last week’s epi but from the comments sounds like I’ll have a better time asking my daughter to clean her room.


----------



## lulilu

Just watching the last few minutes of last week's episode.  Leah has to be the center of attention in every scene.  ugh.


----------



## baghagg

Admittedly I haven't been paying attention to the storylines this season, so I've missed a bit of content...   can someone please tell me where they were shooting the music video, if anyone knows?  Also, has it been explained how exactly Eboni doesn't know the identity of her father?  Has her mother refused to reveal his identity?


----------



## swags

baghagg said:


> Admittedly I haven't been paying attention to the storylines this season, so I've missed a bit of content...   can someone please tell me where they were shooting the music video, if anyone knows?  Also, has it been explained how exactly Eboni doesn't know the identity of her father?  Has her mother refused to reveal his identity?



I dont know if they said where they were shooting the video.
In earlier episodes Eboni said her mom wouldn’t talk about her dad. The storyline reminded me of Nene and the “Curtis is not your father” episode years ago.

How embarrassing for Sonja to be going to a mans room at age 57 and pretending that they had sex. Telling LuAnn that she couldn’t walk like its a badge of honor. That guy might have been handsome but cringeworthy being on the show and his Insta story.  Ramona and Lu were gleeful that she didn’t get laid. They all seem so desperate for any attention from a man.
Ramona might understand business better than Sonja but I didn’t see any real help happening. Sonja needs her lawyer or accountant to look over the books and see that she cashes her checks.


----------



## Volvomom

It gets worse and worse every week.....ugh.   is it me or everytime they show Leah in this dress it freaks me out.   WTF.   Also, they way these women act with guys and sex, I mean are their kids watching???   Yikes.  They are all acting like a 17 year old in heat.   LoL.


----------



## lulilu

And Leah has to be in the center of every shot -- her jumping around singing happy birthday to Ramona, as if she cares.....ugh.  And leave that misbehaving dog home.  And now we have to see her brother too?  Sister is bad enough.


----------



## Volvomom

lulilu said:


> And Leah has to be in the center of every shot -- her jumping around singing happy birthday to Ramona, as if she cares.....ugh.  And leave that misbehaving dog home.  And now we have to see her brother too?  Sister is bad enough.


I was thinking the same thing......so funny


----------



## baghagg

@swags thank you for answering my question.  If her story is true, I feel sorry for Eboni that she has to find her father thru DNA websites because her mother refuses to discuss.  That right there is Eboni's _real/biggest_ problem.


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> They all seem so desperate for any attention from a man.
> .


100% since day 1 on RHONY and it's the only HW series that exhibits this to the extreme.  It is so weird..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Simply pathetic all around..
Time for a new NY group of interesting women with not much ugly baggage


----------



## Volvomom

I wonder why her mother won't reveal.    Unless there was violence and she doesn't know.   But does she owe Eboni something???    I feel bad about this.   She's an adult now, so not like he can try and take her away.   Or maybe he doesn't even know about pregnancy.   
Its either violent, random, family or is mother really just not telling for ****s and giggles????


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> And Leah has to be in the center of every shot -- her jumping around singing happy birthday to Ramona, as if she cares.....ugh.  And leave that misbehaving dog home.  And now we have to see her brother too?  Sister is bad enough.



Completely agree! Enough of Leah (and leave her family off the show...) Can't stand Leah, her voice and her "lessons" on how we all should think and behave. She desperately needs longterm therapy to move past her rebellious, attention seeking immature behaviors. And we don't need lessons from Her on how to think or behave in modern times.....Puhlease! Enough is Enough!! I have come to the point that I need to fast forward through her scenes....


----------



## TC1

Ramona cackling like a hyena because she caught her "best friend" in a lie about banging some dude was so off-putting. Ramona lies constantly. She was a little too excited to call out Sonja for the IG story with the gf.
I don't need to see anymore of Leah, her family..or her awkward tennis ball tits.
The fake business meeting was embarrassing.


----------



## purseinsanity

I still haven't started watching this season.  Y'all aren't giving me much incentive to start.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, it wasn't Ramona's finest moment reviling in being able to call Sonja out. And as her friend, she should have just told Sonja about it instead of stringing Sonja along asking about what happened.

The whole meeting with Sonja and her business partners was just an embarrassment. Bravo seems to be enjoying filming Sonja making a fool of herself.
Nothing made sense about that meeting. And if that guy was sending cheques to Sonja, why wasn't she cashing them?
Sonja was cracking me up carrying her purse around in her house. Was it a designer purse?

And I guess the whole Christmas song filming was just for Bravo, as they announced it wasn't going to be released this Christmas but for 2022. I didn't believe those flimsy excuses that they didn't have enough time to get it out.

don't want to even discuss anything about Leah, other than leave the show please.


----------



## rockhollow

purseinsanity said:


> I still haven't started watching this season.  Y'all aren't giving me much incentive to start.


 if it wasn't that I enjoy coming here to bash them and enjoy other people's comment, I wouldn't watch it either.
I have stopping my cable though and only watch the shows through the internet, so at least the ratings don't count me as a watcher.


----------



## sgj99

They need to rename this.  Instead of Real Housewives to the “Drunk Divorcées of New York”


----------



## swags

sgj99 said:


> They need to rename this.  Instead of Real Housewives to the “Drunk Divorcées of New York”


Perfect name. You need to call Andy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

The guest list for Sonja and Ramona’s party was so odd to me. The women looked desperate and pathetic. I am a woman of a certain age but I still have standards. Money doesn’t but you class, right Countess.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg and Eboni’s face when someone understands where she’s coming from, or she’s trying to put someone on blast aka Ramona, or when someone agrees with her drives me bananas.


----------



## Abba13

luckylove said:


> Completely agree! Enough of Leah (and leave her family off the show...) Can't stand Leah, her voice and her "lessons" on how we all should think and behave. She desperately needs longterm therapy to move past her rebellious, attention seeking immature behaviors. And we don't need lessons from Her on how to think or behave in modern times.....Puhlease! Enough is Enough!! I have come to the point that I need to fast forward through her scenes....


I truly believe someone told her to act zany to keep her apple.  Her behavior doesn't seem natural.  

I'm truly over the genital cakes.  Only purchased to shock and amuse the Jerry Springer fans in the audience. Such a turn off to me and a desperate move on the part of the cast and production.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Did you guys see Leah's face when she walked into the video shoot?? I mean WOW


----------



## meluvs2shop

Glitterandstuds said:


> Did you guys see Leah's face when she walked into the video shoot?? I mean WOW


I’m watching last weeks epi right now…stay tuned for my comments.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Messy behavior on tonight's show.. Ramona is pathetic...
Time for a new cast.. these ladies are tired & boring


----------



## baghagg

Dorinda on Watch What Happens Live tonight... She was GREAT!


----------



## chowlover2

baghagg said:


> Dorinda on Watch What Happens Live tonight... She was GREAT!


I wish Andy would bring her and Tinsley back.


----------



## lulilu

Love Of My Life said:


> Messy behavior on tonight's show.. Ramona is pathetic...
> Time for a new cast.. these ladies are tired & boring


Sonja was just as bad, but Leah hates Ramona so much she wouldn't just shut up and had to keep attacking her.  IMHO, that only escalated things.  The whole thing was a sh1t show.


----------



## pjhm

lulilu said:


> Sonja was just as bad, but Leah hates Ramona so much she wouldn't just shut up and had to keep attacking her.  IMHO, that only escalated things.  The whole thing was a sh1t show.


Yep, there’s been a lot of cringeworthy episodes and this was among the worst, they are not even funny. Leah complaining how her video phone was set on the table, as if the ceremony centered on her having a starring role; Ramona desperately trying to identify with the oppressed, and then Sonia’s screeching to shut up Ramona. Plus, what self respecting person would trust Ramona handling a multi million dollar home sale? Truly terrible....
Kicking myself that I sat through the thing.


----------



## Volvomom

It was awful.....they are horrid.   Actually last night episode, Luann was actually normal and sane.   You are at a religious holiday dinner and you are screaming and fighting.


----------



## Volvomom

Why do i watch this crap.....its mindless, but this season is the worse.


----------



## Volvomom

I loved Ramona fur coat when she walked into that building.   Imagine 17.5 million for that apartment.   Jaw dropped to the floor....all that money.... insane


----------



## castortroy666

God the episodes are getting worse I think... Give me alex mccord and her husband back! lol


----------



## luckylove

castortroy666 said:


> God the episodes are getting worse I think... Give me alex mccord and her husband back! lol



I agree last night was awful, but I can still do without the McCords!


----------



## castortroy666

luckylove said:


> I agree last night was awful, but I can still do without the McCords!


They were something else! How can anyone act so fake and be so real at the same time   Their obvious social climbing was such a contrast to the other women that felt the mccords was beneath them. The show has no dynamic like this anymore.


----------



## swags

Let me get this straight. Leah is exposed to Covid which means viewers should get a much needed break from her at the Shabbat dinner correct? WRONG, they get the idiot on the phone, allow her to sing and rake Ramona over the coals for being Ramona.  This season keeps getting worse.


----------



## swags

castortroy666 said:


> They were something else! How can anyone act so fake and be so real at the same time   Their obvious social climbing was such a contrast to the other women that felt the mccords was beneath them. The show has no dynamic like this anymore.


I always felt Alex was a nice person at heart. She was just awkward on camera. They were out of their element with the rest of the cast but did add some entertaining scenes.


----------



## castortroy666

swags said:


> I always felt Alex was a nice person at heart. She was just awkward on camera. They were out of their element with the rest of the cast but did add some entertaining scenes.


Alex felt real in many ways, bethenny also had vulnerability in the first seasons. Jill and especially Luann tried too hard to be polished and putting on a fasade. The best part was when Simon said Jill was so "Jersey"    Jill got very mad, because it is true but she denied it of course. Jill really talks like one of the wifes in goodfellas or mob wives


----------



## TC1

Gee, I wonder why Ramona would have been unlikeable in college??    this whole episode was a snooze fest.


----------



## Swanky

I had terrible second hand embarrassment watching that sh*tshow. . . good gawd man,


----------



## Volvomom

Its just grown women screaming....i cant even follow.   There's no theme or anything enjoyable to watch.


----------



## bisbee

Volvomom said:


> Its just grown women screaming....i cant even follow.   There's no theme or anything enjoyable to watch.


I still come here to read the commentary, but SO glad I stopped watching!


----------



## castortroy666

bisbee said:


> I still come here to read the commentary, but SO glad I stopped watching!


 Yes this comment section is better than the real show by now, just rewatch season 1-5 if you miss your girls


----------



## Volvomom

I should just stop....but i like this board too much.


----------



## rockhollow

so many correct comments about this episode - it was just awful!
I was in agreement with Ramona though - it was so wrong for Leah to be there on zoom and expect the ladies to converse with her, and then really beyond ridiculous to have her screaming at Ramona. 
The way they acted at the dinner was so embarrassing.
I usually find Ramona's actions a bit amusing, but in this episode it was too much.


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

The pandemic broke my brain as I restarted watching reality tv I got used to the screaming on RHONY. I play it while I multi task and have no idea what’s going on half the time and started finding it amusing and soothing.  It take balls to act that embarrassingly drunk on camera and not fret about it. hahaha


----------



## Materielgrrl

How narcissistic can a person be to take an evening dinner that had very little to do with her and make it all about her? From the critique of the table scape, napkins, art on the walls, excusing yourself to go to the bathroom, and equivalency of being hated in college (likely by young women because you hooked the richest guy on campus with same said behavior and fit but younger body) to hatred jews historically received. 

If only her college professors were still around.  Would love to know if the behavior was consistent in classes she had to take where she hated the topic covered and learn something.

Another margarita please, is right… whew!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I don’t know, but my college years were some of the most fun I ever had. So I don’t know what in the world Ramona was doing or whom she was trying _to do _that her years in college she felt outcasted. We hung out with everyone in college.

there’s no reigning in Ramona when she’s unhinged or hangry. there’s no reasoning with her. I felt Eboni was just as rude when she got up from the table to talk to annoying Leah. She left her poor host and friends there to try and make sense of the sh*t show. But Ramona was a wild horse at the races man. She was having none of it.


----------



## rockhollow

I felt so much second hand embarrassment for the hostess and the other non-housewife guests at the dinner. You could see they were so uncomfortable!
And agree, once Ramona gets on a tear, there is no stopping her - and the more they try, the worst she gets.


----------



## Lavendera

Ramona’s behavior was rude and selfish.
In these past years, this show has degenerated into drunk cougars fighting and embarrassing themselves. So far, I really like Eboni because she has shaken it up and spoken truth. Leah, not so much, her behavior is also out of control. 
I feel like Eboni is more mature than all of them.


----------



## Volvomom

Okay....... couldn't even finish watching last episode.   And i even deleted the recording, no going back.   OMG, these woman are just plain nuts!!!!!!!   Even though I love Sonja, she was on a drunk tear, i mean their kids watch or hear about it.   Terrible.   Anyways, how was everyone's night???   LoL.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Real Housewives Of New York Reportedly Considering Permanent Hiatus After Season 13 (realitytea.com)


----------



## swags

It felt like that cringeworthy dinner went on forever. The woman with the white hair couldn’t speak, the other lady didn’t finish her childbirth story and the man didn’t even try. 
I caught some of a season one marathon yesterday. They packed in many scenes in an episode. Kids riding horses, scenes at home, charity events, the hamptons, shopping and lunches.....etc This season is so bad in comparison.


----------



## swags

CanuckBagLover said:


> Real Housewives Of New York Reportedly Considering Permanent Hiatus After Season 13 (realitytea.com)


They are reporting the same for Dallas. I’d like to see them fix the shows rather than hiatus them.


----------



## kemilia

Volvomom said:


> Okay....... couldn't even finish watching last episode.   And i even deleted the recording, no going back.   OMG, these woman are just plain nuts!!!!!!!   Even though I love Sonja, she was on a drunk tear, i mean their kids watch or hear about it.   Terrible.   Anyways, how was everyone's night???   LoL.


I couldn't finish either, but will eventually. Don't even know where to start but Ramona is the absolute worst at this point. Sonja is just drunk, at least that can be her excuse. And I'm so glad Leah wasn't there.

I finally mentioned to my BF last night that Ramona reminded me of one of my neighbors and I'd never told him that before and he yelled YES, you are so right. Totally clueless as to the rest of the world, only concerned about her money and how much she has and how to get more. 

So Ramona has rubber soles on her shoes--the high heel can still leave dents in soft wood floors, especially the way she clomps around (no one ever taught her how to walk gracefully). I still remember that runway walk she did, one of the best awful things Bravo has ever broadcast. 

I used to think she was ok early on but she is toxic now on so many levels, and totally unlikeable. She lies and lies until she is caught (claiming she only had an itsy bitsy swallow of food in that kitchen until someone called her on seeing her with an entire plate). And she is too stupid and lazy to ever be a decent real estate agent, gawd what a mess she is. 

Mario so dodged the bullet with her even if it took over 17 years of marriage (and I remember the 17 years because that's when they renewed their vows--who does that at 17 years?!).


----------



## meluvs2shop

kemilia said:


> I couldn't finish either, but will eventually. Don't even know where to start but Ramona is the absolute worst at this point. *Sonja is just drunk, *at least that can be her excuse. *And I'm so glad Leah wasn't there*.
> 
> I finally mentioned to my BF last night that Ramona reminded me of one of my neighbors and I'd never told him that before and he yelled YES, you are so right. *Totally clueless as to the rest of the world, *only *concerned about her money and how much she has and how to get more.*
> 
> So Ramona has rubber soles on her shoes--the high heel can still leave dents in soft wood floors, *especially the way she clomps around *(no one ever taught her how to walk gracefully).* I still remember that runway walk she did, one of the best awful things Bravo has ever broadcast.*
> 
> I used to think she was ok early on but she is toxic now on so many levels, and totally unlikeable. *She lies and lies *until she is caught (claiming she only had an itsy bitsy swallow of food in that kitchen until someone called her on seeing her with an entire plate). And *she is too stupid and lazy to ever be a decent real estate agent,* gawd what a mess she is.
> 
> *Mario so dodged the bullet with her even if it took over 17 years of marriage *(and I remember the 17 years because that's when they renewed their vows--who does that at 17 years?!).


So many wonderful nuggets in here! I had to highlight them.


----------



## Volvomom

Those Ramona eye balls...... OMG shoot me


----------



## TC1

This needs to be cancelled. Last night was the Ramona show I didn't need. Entitled, rude, disrespectful, lying and bullying behaviour I don't need to be watching that. I couldn't stand her most seasons, but his takes the cake.


----------



## meluvs2shop

While I always thought Ramona was obnoxious often times it made for great TV. But this season is a total cringe fest.
Personally, I don’t love how NYC handles discussions on racism. It feels more like lecturing and forced. Like, I’m gonna knock some sense into these women so they see their “white privilege.” But here’s the thing: they are not evolved enough to have those types of important discussions so it comes across as a total sh*t show. I would like to point out how Garcelle on BH handled it perfectly at dinner in Kyle’s La Quinta home. You discuss things. You ask questions. These topics can be uncomfortable for some but it was great when Garcelle asked Dorit, is all your help ppl of color? And then she went on to say, you need to see color bc if you don’t, you don’t see me. In addition to all that Garcelle asking the group- do you fear your child ever getting pulled over by the police and collectively the group said, no. Well done, Garcelle! That was having a discussion. A well intended one.


----------



## rockhollow

How sad to see NY at this level.
I have always had a bit of a soft spot for Ramona, even though all her previous shenanigans.
But this season, especially these last couple of episodes, she has totally lost it.
The way she acted is nothing but horrible.
And Sonja was not any better. Leah and Eboni are not helping with their whispering in her ear about being herself, and then never missing the opportunity to bad mouth her with the other ladies.
Luann was the only one sane at that dinner.

Like Luann, I  don't see any similarities between Eboni and Ramona. Well maybe that they try and pretend for the cameras that they like each other.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Tribunal!  

We need all these people who so wronged Ramona on the stand to testify right now!  If it happened the way she says (because no one can up the mistreatment she's received, except that young woman she constantly interrupted who did 3 years at Rikers for accessory to murder) they all remember Ramona!  

I don't know why I'm shocked.  She's been telling us who she is.  I don't think there is anything redeemable about her, and she's too old to change and has no reason to change. She's not runnning companies that sell goods or merchandise to the masses; she's moved onto high end real estate (that agent who was helping her can be second on the stand to testify.  Hitting him while he is coaching you?  geez.)


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

Ramona is disgusting and zero redeeming qualities at this point! Why the HELL is Eboni making excuses for Ramona grotesquely rude childbirth story? Ramona is clearly a narcissistic and not even CLOSE to your typical conservative.  Everyone just make excuses for her behavior bc she’s well connected in NY and been there since season 1. The only one who called her out was  Bethan, whom pegged Ramona for exactly who she is: an a$$. From the way Ramona acts to the way she treats everyone around her. 


Needs to be fired like Leeann Locklen (RHOD).  Why do they keep clearly racist people on these bravo reality shows like Brandi (RHOD), Kathryne Dennis (Southern Charm) and Ramona? Ratings?


----------



## lulilu

It seems to me that Sonja is just as awful as Ramona, but is kind of getting pass.


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> It seems to me that Sonja is just as awful as Ramona, but is kind of getting pass.


I think she is just as drunk and talks over people. She's just not as obtuse as Ramona (IMO)


----------



## meluvs2shop

This is Ramona in a nutshell in every episode. No in between. And then if you flip the pics around it could also say: My Fall plans…The Delta Variant


----------



## chowlover2

I could not get over the way she acted with the 2 real estate reps. LuAnn the only one with any class this season.


----------



## rockhollow

chowlover2 said:


> I could not get over the way she acted with the 2 real estate reps. LuAnn the only one with any class this season.



I just cringed at her behaviour during this showing - she was acting like a schoolgirl with all the slapping and shoving and silly giggling at her foolish comments. I certainly wouldn't want her as a real estate agent.

Much the same as Vicki in OC, Romona thinks she's untouchable on the show, and can act anyway she wants.
If and when NY comes back, Romana will be out.

And kind of amusing that Luann is the best of this bunch.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

How a Former ‘Real Housewife’ of NYC Spends Her Sundays
					

Dorinda Medley has chosen to ‘lean into’ Covid fears and enjoy the city’s museums, parks, restaurants and shops.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I miss Dorinda, Carole and Bethenny!


----------



## castortroy666

meluvs2shop said:


> This is Ramona in a nutshell in every episode. No in between. And then if you flip the pics around it could also say: My Fall plans…The Delta Variant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169762


Be careful with that face Ramona!


----------



## baghagg

Sophie-Rose said:


> I miss Dorinda, Carole and Bethenny!


+1!!!


----------



## baghagg

Pin the tail on Harry tonight was funny


----------



## Swanky

Ugh I don’t miss Dorinda or Carole, I do miss Bethenny and Tinsley!


----------



## Volvomom

I miss the old crew.......at least this episode i could watch, no screaming.   LoL.  
My take-aways..... Leah parents are cute, her brother reminds me of queen.  I liked Eboni hair curled, pretty.  Sonja and the interns, OMG....why????


----------



## Volvomom

Leah.....does nothing for me, Ramona was tolerable a little, Luann.... uneventful this season.


----------



## sgj99

What is with these women and their bodily functions!


----------



## bisbee

Swanky said:


> Ugh I don’t miss Dorinda or Carole, I do miss Bethenny and Tinsley!


I agree 100%!  Dorinda is a mean drunk and I used to admire Carole, but she turned into a nasty entitled b***h.


----------



## swags

Dorinda was terrible last season but watching this season has softened my harsh opinion of her. She was mean to Tinsley for no reason (although she turned out to be right about Scott)
They really need some ladies with families and I don’t mean Leahs adult siblings. The old formula with the ladies juggling jobs, marriage and children worked much better than divorcees faking new careers and getting drunk.


----------



## Swanky

Carole was so self righteous.
This group is pretty gross, Ramona is disgusting! 
I like Eboni more now than the other episodes but still don’t love her. 
they need a re-cast stat IMO.


----------



## beekmanhill

I too loved Carole in the beginning, but she really is self righteous.  Anybody read any of her tweets?  Dreadful, entitled.  
Definitely need a recast.   Leah in her tiny apartment is not doing it for me.  I do love her mother though, typical Irish mother, at least from my personal experience.


----------



## millivanilli

not a fan of Carole, too. I didn't like that " I am really, I am REALLY better than you, but I'll act modest and so not into that superficial stuff like having a not totally beaten up couch in my flat, it's Parisian way of life bc  I don't care about anything and anybody this extremely European I am - just look at my appt, I am even depply unimpressed by destroyed furnitur".
Darling, I am European, and I can assure you: broken furniture or even worse: furniture that is destroyed by your obviously extremely untrained cat isn't chique in ANY European country.  Was never, isn't at all and will never be.
That said, I'd love to have Tinsley back and would trade her for Leah and especially her family. Do we really need to see adults, that are a) totally unintersting and b) - to express it in a very mild way: toxic like Leah's mother? Since when is that franchise calles " real housewives and their really old, unintersting parents from "I didn't detach from my family"-town"?!


----------



## sgj99

*I’m in the minority but I just can’t watch Sonja.  I have never found her middle-aged sex kitten talk entertaining (it’s always made me cringe for “the kid”), her Lady Morgan routine is just plain sad, her sloppy drunkenness is pitiful and her need for “interns” is stupid.  
*What she needs is a real job (not the “I’m an entrepreneur” and by slapping my name on something someone else developed/designed I can say it’s mine), get some therapy to deal with the dissolution of her marriage fifteen years ago, go to rehab and stop thinking promiscuity is flattering.


----------



## elle-mo

This may sound strange, but how about casting actual 'housewives'? This is the only franchise where none of the women are married.


----------



## castortroy666

elle-mo said:


> This may sound strange, but how about casting actual 'housewives'? This is the only franchise where none of the women are married.


"Housewives" is only a pretty way for saying: aging women desperate for fame and attention


----------



## sgj99

elle-mo said:


> This may sound strange, but how about casting actual 'housewives'? This is the only franchise where none of the women are married.


That’s why I have said it should be called:  The Drunk Divorcées of New York


----------



## rockhollow

sgj99 said:


> *I’m in the minority but I just can’t watch Sonja.  I have never found her middle-aged sex kitten talk entertaining (it’s always made me cringe for “the kid”), her Lady Morgan routine is just plain sad, her sloppy drunkenness is pitiful and her need for “interns” is stupid.
> *What she needs is a real job (not the “I’m an entrepreneur” and by slapping my name on something someone else developed/designed I can say it’s mine), get some therapy to deal with the dissolution of her marriage fifteen years ago, go to rehab and stop thinking promiscuity is flattering.



I have always been fond of Sonja, but sadly have to agree with your description of her. To me, she used to be more amusing and had quirky antics, but it is no more. She makes me cringe now most the time.

They kicked Dorinda off for her drunken ways, the same should happen to Sonja.


----------



## rockhollow

What a nothing filler episode. Wasn't worth the time. I know that Covid made things difficult, but then I would have rather they just put the show on hold than give us the unless episode.


----------



## TC1

Next week is the finale, thank god. This season is so brutal


----------



## millivanilli

castortroy666 said:


> "Housewives" is only a pretty way for saying: aging women desperate for fame and attention


ahhh so I am a housewife, now. hahaa


----------



## purseinsanity

I still haven't watched a single episode of this season.  You all are entertaining me more than apparently this season would.


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> I still haven't watched a single episode of this season.  You all are entertaining me more than apparently this season would.


I stopped watching after 2 and a half episodes. I guess if something juicy happens I will read about it here   So far so good!


----------



## TC1

Ramona using her ipad upside down is it for me


----------



## Volvomom

I just wanna punch her in the nose!!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

She bugs me!!!!!   She thinks she's so hot


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Ramona using her ipad upside down is it for me
> 
> View attachment 5176300


Look she is so focused, she is giving that ipad her runway eyes!


----------



## castortroy666

.


----------



## bisbee

I am not a fan of Ramona, but if you turn off the vertical/horizontal control, you can hold the iPad like that with the home button on top.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Ramona using her ipad upside down is it for me
> 
> View attachment 5176300


Why is she always pursing her lips?  Too many trips to the dentist?


----------



## castortroy666

purseinsanity said:


> Why is she always pursing her lips?  Too many trips to the dentist?


I remember her teeth standing out a little already back in season 1, I thought it was cute back then   Her teeth had their own natural charm, not that fake hollywood smile.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn’t think Ramona could act any worse than she did in the Hangry episode. But this is appalling and the mean Ramona rampage clips took me out! She’s always been obnoxious but I forgot how uttererly tacky she is.


----------



## TC1

Ramona was also tacky to text Harry Dubin about the game they were playing..yet she did, hence him calling and her cackling like a hyena once again


----------



## Volvomom

meluvs2shop said:


> I didn’t think Ramona could act any worse than she did in the Hangry episode. But this is appalling and the mean Ramona rampage clips took me out! She’s always been obnoxious but I forgot how uttererly tacky she is.


Tacky is the perfect word!!!!!!


----------



## castortroy666

Volvomom said:


> Tacky is the perfect word!!!!!!


But without her tackiness this show would have truly nothing now


----------



## TC1

Well, thank the lord that season has been put out of it's misery. Leah's laugh is so forced and not at all genuine. That sure was a lot of fake tatas in one room.


----------



## swags

When Leah said she didn’t want to talk about Harry anymore it was because she wanted to talk about Leah.
I can’t believe they went there with the boobs. The boobs may be on the new side but are still attached to 40, 50 and 60 year olds. 
The impersonations went on for way too long. Ebonis version of the Countess made me smile briefly.
Ramona and Leah can’t do an impersonation because too much of their own personality comes thru. Sonja overdid with  her Bershon imitation.


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Well, thank the lord that season has been put out of it's misery. Leah's laugh is so forced and not at all genuine. That sure was a lot of fake tatas in one room.


What?   I thought the season barely had started


----------



## TC1

castortroy666 said:


> What?   I thought the season barely had started


Last night was the finale


----------



## castortroy666

TC1 said:


> Last night was the finale


Really, I have completely lost track of the RHONY girls   Any exciting cliffhangers?


----------



## TC1

castortroy666 said:


> Really, I have completely lost track of the RHONY girls   Any exciting cliffhangers?


Nope.


----------



## swags

castortroy666 said:


> Really, I have completely lost track of the RHONY girls   Any exciting cliffhangers?


Just which ones will have jobs next season. I read they put the filming of the reunion on hold due to dismal ratings.


----------



## Volvomom

TC1 said:


> Well, thank the lord that season has been put out of it's misery. Leah's laugh is so forced and not at all genuine. That sure was a lot of fake tatas in one room.


Seriously........these women are off their rockers


----------



## Volvomom

TC1 said:


> Nope.


Cliffhangers........yeah, lets scream all episode, and then take off my shirt.


----------



## TC1

swags said:


> Just which ones will have jobs next season. I read they put the filming of the reunion on hold due to dismal ratings.


What would there be to discuss at a reunion? They usually love to drag those out for 3 episodes   I think next week is some "unseen footage" episode.


----------



## lulilu

castortroy666 said:


> Really, I have completely lost track of the RHONY girls   Any exciting cliffhangers?


Whether there will even be a reunion.


----------



## rockhollow

OMG, all the ladies dancing around with just their pasties on!
This is an all time low for New York!
I am not surprised they have cut short NY.
If and when they come back, Bravo better do some hard core housecleaning.


----------



## Lavendera

TC1 said:


> What would there be to discuss at a reunion? They usually love to drag those out for 3 episodes   I think next week is some "unseen footage" episode.


Don’t think I’ll be watching, the ”seen footage” was bad enough. Glad it’s over


----------



## swags

Lavendera said:


> Don’t think I’ll be watching, the ”seen footage” was bad enough. Glad it’s over


Right? We need more of THAT?


----------



## bisbee

rockhollow said:


> OMG, all the ladies dancing around with just their pasties on!
> This is an all time low for New York!
> I am not surprised they have cut short NY.
> If and when they come back, Bravo better do some hard core housecleaning.


OMG…are you serious?  How do these women look at themselves in the mirror?


----------



## Materielgrrl

I'm okay with the final episode for the season.  The end, ended on a high note from most of the season.  I'm just not looking forward to the reunion because I just don't want to rehash Ramona awful tone deaf behavior. That was all her, not an assignment.  Or Sonja, who I love, rehashing the men the ladies have stolen from her.


----------



## sgj99

rockhollow said:


> OMG, all the ladies dancing around with just their pasties on!
> This is an all time low for New York!
> I am not surprised they have cut short NY.
> If and when they come back, Bravo better do some hard core housecleaning.


I agree.  The half naked dancing was beyond desperate and ridiculous.  It was immature and forced.


----------



## purseinsanity

With nothing better to do, and sitting at home with no car today, I finally decided to start watching this season.  I dozed off at least four times so that right there tells me something.  So far, I’ve gotten through the first four episodes.  Here are my thoughts:
1. Leah is as annoying as ever. You’re in someone else’s house, picking fights, calling them a liar amd much worse?  I can’t believe Ramona didn’t kick her out.  Trying to excuse her horrid behavior in her dying grandmother is gross.  And by the way, converting isn’t something you take up because you’re bored for a few months!
2. Sonia made me laugh when she told her healer she doesn’t live in the past.  She does nothing but!  To have that attitude over a mortgage at Wells Fargo?  Your daughter is hardly destitute and never has to work a day in her life.  Probably same will go for the daughter’s children and grandchildren.  Eye roll.  She needs to stop drinking and instead of just wandering the desert and getting colonics, she needs rehab and mental health therapy.  She is also disgustingly jealous of Luann with Garth.
3. Ramona is as tone deaf as ever.  Pretty sure this 60+ year old dog will never learn any new tricks.
4. Ebony seems nice enough but I don’t need social justice education from a RHW show.  She’s constantly preachy and it’s getting old.
5. Luann seems a little nicer having Garth but she’s still a Lady of the Manor in her head.  And she’s always going to be an alcoholic, so saying she must be allergic to alcohol because she didn’t remember how she got home several times??  That’s scary.  No Benadryl is going to fix that!
6. Heather, I know you’re trying to do good, but lecturing everyone because you understand the Black experience because you have more black friends than they do?  More eye rolls.


----------



## chaneljewel

I have tried each week to watch this horrid show but end up deleting it after about 5 minutes.  It’s disgusting and revolting.  I’m not interested in their sex lives or naked bodies.  It’s an awful show.  New York used to be one of my favorite housewives, but it seems the women on it now are just trying to outdo the other in trashy shock moments.  I think it’s time for a new cast of fashionable, classy women.  I’m sure some of the former cast members are so glad to be away from this group.


----------



## jelliedfeels

swags said:


> Dorinda was terrible last season but watching this season has softened my harsh opinion of her. She was mean to Tinsley for no reason (although she turned out to be right about Scott)
> They really need some ladies with families and I don’t mean Leahs adult siblings. The old formula with the ladies juggling jobs, marriage and children worked much better than divorcees faking new careers and getting drunk.


I agree, I think the family dynamics added a lot of comedy in the early days. All in all I think these last 2 seasons (at least) have been relentlessly humourless. 

Can’t find who was talking about the McCords but they were so funnily pretentious  - like characters in a  Christopher Guest film!


----------



## sgj99

jelliedfeels said:


> I agree, I think the family dynamics added a lot of comedy in the early days. All in all I think these last 2 seasons (at least) have been relentlessly humourless.
> 
> Can’t find who was talking about the McCords but they were so funnily pretentious  - like characters in a  Christopher Guest film!



They were very entertaining


----------



## chowlover2

I really enjoyed Eboni in the show last night. I do think the producers had her pushing the BLM narrative. Get rid of Barshon and bring Natalie in, She and Eboni could be interesting, get rid of Ramona and bring someone in who is Asian. There has to be someone in NYC comparable to Anna Shay on Bling Empire.


----------



## millivanilli

jelliedfeels said:


> I agree, I think the family dynamics added a lot of comedy in the early days. All in all I think these last 2 seasons (at least) have been relentlessly humourless.
> 
> Can’t find who was talking about the McCords but they were so funnily pretentious  - like characters in a  Christopher Guest film!


 They were! I'll always have that " fraaaaaawntho a a a a " voice in my head when reading their names. That said I stalked them on IG and obviuosly they are doing well, it seems that Alex became a master of psychology and is doing well with her carreer and he became a lawyer (? not sure about this). And they are still happily married for 20+ years, so that's interesting, as I always thought " well that love is way tooo much to be true"- I have to eat crowcake on that.


----------



## purseinsanity

chowlover2 said:


> I really enjoyed Eboni in the show last night. I do think the producers had her pushing the BLM narrative. Get rid of Barshon and bring Natalie in, She and Eboni could be interesting, get rid of Ramona and bring someone in who is Asian. There has to be someone in NYC comparable to Anna Shay on Bling Empire.


Someone like Anna Shay would not tolerate the drunken antics of these wannabes, IMO.  I love Bling Empire because they really are filthy rich, not posers like many of the Real "Housewives".


----------



## purseinsanity

I’m still dragging myself through this season.  Sonia is a ****ty friend.  She throws Ramona under the bus and is always trying to schmooze the new girls.  And I’m really tired of the constant preaching from Eboni.  I agree with Rashaun.  Her delivery is too much.


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG, no longer liking Breshaun.  (Is her name Breshaun or Rashaun??  In addition to my eyes, my hearing is going as well!)
She is a $hit stirrer.


----------



## TC1

They announced there is no reunion for NY due to a "scheduling conflict" AKA "nothing to discuss"


----------



## swags

TC1 said:


> They announced there is no reunion for NY due to a "scheduling conflict" AKA "nothing to discuss"


Thats good news. I don’t think I could stand all the talking over each other and Leah. I hope we have seen the last of Leah.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I always skip the reunion shows, I think they are awful!! Just yelling and nastiness...


----------



## Aimee3

Sophie-Rose said:


> I always skip the reunion shows, I think they are awful!! Just yelling and nastiness...


We had that the WHOLE season. I’ve mainly fast forwarded thru much of this season.
Edited for typo


----------



## meluvs2shop

So no talks of a reunion show unless I missed something considering BH is already filming theirs??


----------



## lulilu

I heard enough shrieking during the season, especially Leah, who screamed over everyone.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Aimee3 said:


> We had that the WHOLE season. I’ve mainly fast forwarded thru much of this season.



i know what you mean! I posted this recently in the Real Housewives of Salt Lake City thread:



Sophie-Rose said:


> Jen’s behavior was vile and disgusting last season, I honestly don’t understand why Bravo thought it was a good idea to bring her back!!
> she’s toxic!!!!
> 
> this actually goes for most of the housewive franchise’s... I don’t understand this whole ‘horrible-Housewives-toxic-women’ shtick...
> 
> Jen Rinna Ramona Erika i’m sure the list goes on but I’ve tried to block these toxic b*tches from my memory so I can’t remember names...


----------



## purseinsanity

swags said:


> Thats good news. I don’t think I could stand all the talking over each other and Leah. I hope we have seen the last of Leah.


I am beyond sick of Leah and really sick of her sister and now her brother too?!!?  Ugh!


----------



## purseinsanity

Still catching up (nothing better to do) and just finished the Black Shabbat dinner.  OMG Ramona is an utter embarrassment.  The others had a lot of class tolerating that behavior.  If I was the host Archie, I’d have kicked her out of my house.  My 3 year old niece is better behaved and no one would tolerate her acting like that.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I'm reading through everyone's comments and I'm lost. Is this a season 13? I've been catching up by watching through Hulu and the latest season they have is season 12.


----------



## TC1

Mid Century Gal said:


> I'm reading through everyone's comments and I'm lost. Is this a season 13? I've been catching up by watching through Hulu and the latest season they have is season 12.


There are 13 seasons. You can google RHONY and a season by season/episode listing comes up.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

TC1 said:


> There has been 13 seasons.


Oh no wonder. I guess Hulu hasn't gotten the 13th season yet.


----------



## bisbee

Mid Century Gal said:


> Oh no wonder. I guess Hulu hasn't gotten the 13th season yet.


That may be because the last season isn’t worth watching.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did they ever even record a reunion?


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> Did they ever even record a reunion?


No


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> No


Has it been mentioned in here why? If so I’ll look it up. Is it bc it was a dud season!


----------



## TC1

meluvs2shop said:


> Has it been mentioned in here why? If so I’ll look it up. Is it bc it was a dud season!


There was a few mentions of it being "delayed" due to production schedules, etc. I just think they knew it was a waste of time..nothing happened this season worth re-hashing and filming.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> There was a few mentions of it being "delayed" due to production schedules, etc. I just think they knew it was a waste of time..nothing happened this season worth re-hashing and filming.


IIRC, the cast is paid half during the season and the other half after filming the reunion.  I wonder what happens if there's no reunion to film?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

elle-mo said:


> Leah’s boob job isn’t good. Shes got the double bubble going on.


I haven't watched this season yet because I've been watching this show via Hulu, and they don't appear to have season 13 yet. But after reading everyone's comments, it doesn't seem like I'm missing much.

And Leah got a boob job??? WTF I knew she'd give in when they were giving her grief in season 12 about her boobs being saggy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

This is interesting. I was never a big Carole fan but I have to agree with her tweet here. I will also preface- I never read any books by Andy or the housewives so some of the context may be lost on me. Whose side are you on?


----------



## rockhollow

I have to say that I knew nothing about Carole before she came onto the housewife show.
She was on for a few years so it had to impact her life.
I enjoyed her at first, but not so much as the years went on.  Once she hooked up with Bethany, not at all.


----------



## luckylove

I was familiar with who Carole was prior to Bravo and aware of some of her accomplishments. I think it's kind of silly for Bravo to say to  her they changed her life much as she didn't use the show to springboard into much from there, but maybe I am just woefully behind in my awareness of her more recent endeavors.  She had previous accomplishments long before Bravo. Like others have mentioned, I also found her interesting in the early days and nearly unbearable to watch the last few years she was on.....


----------



## bisbee

I also knew about Carole before…I had read her book.  She just became so…superior and in-your-face the longer she was on the show.  Bethenny is no shrinking violet to be sure, but Carole was so vile to her.  I have seen her on Instagram…she is very friendly with Cassandra Grey of Violet Grey and is terribly superior about that too.  On top of that, her looks really changed while on the show, but she denied having anything done…and she is still going after Bethenny!  Enough.


----------



## jelliedfeels

So countess luann was at this the other night..

Please tell me the next season is going to be musical themed


----------



## RueMonge

jelliedfeels said:


> So countess luann was at this the other night..
> 
> Please tell me the next season is going to be musical themed



What is this?


----------



## jelliedfeels

RueMonge said:


> What is this?


Andrew Lloyd Webber DJed at a street party in New York the other night and he played a load of his songs remixed as dance numbers (and ‘who let the dogs out’ for some reason)

Anyway, luann was there too & the whole thing has become a bit of a giant meme on Twitter so I feel like they should at least get an episode out of this event.

I may not have posted the best possible video to illustrate but there’s a lot of stuff about this night floating around the internet.


----------



## RueMonge

jelliedfeels said:


> Andrew Lloyd Webber DJed at a street party in New York the other night and he played a load of his songs remixed as dance numbers (and ‘who let the dogs out’ for some reason)
> 
> Anyway, luann was there too & the whole thing has become a bit of a giant meme on Twitter so I feel like they should at least get an episode out of this event.
> 
> I may not have posted the best possible video to illustrate but there’s a lot of stuff about this night floating around the internet.


Cool, thank you. Andrew Lloyd Webber seemed awkwardly and surprisingly into it.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I've been catching up with seasons because I'm able to watch them on Hulu, so I'm now on season 9. I've been going backwards because I can't remember which season I left off of. Going backwards is definitely interesting especially as I watch Luann's marriage dissolve and now in season 9, she just got married. Guess that didn't last long.

How long did she even date this guy before they got married? I feel like it was so quick. Is he related to the D'Agostino's from the grocery stores in NYC? If so, no wonder he's loaded.

I love watching these ladies. I love the NYC show the best. I used to live in NYC years ago so I love seeing the city and their apartments. Especially Bethenny's. I have to give it to her, she's got great taste (in apartments, not clothes lol).

And since I haven't been able to watch season 13 yet (not only Hulu yet), I guess Dorinda is gone? Thank God. She drives me nuts. OMG she's annoying af. With her mouth and how she constantly talks with her mouth full all the time. Drives me crazy. I don't like the way she treats the other women and how she always has to point her finger/hand in their face when she's yelling at them. It's so disrespectful and Carmella Soprano-ish. Does she think she's Caroline Manzo from NJ?

I really hope Bravo gets rid of Leah. The way she acts when she's drunk is embarrassing and disgusting. I would never hang out with anyone that acts like that when they're drinking. Especially at that age. I didn't act like that in college. I can't believe she's a mother. I only hope her daughter never watches these episodes of her mom this drunk.

Well, that's all I have to say for now. Back to season 9....


----------



## lulilu

^^^rumor on Twitter this week is Leah is out and Dorinda is possibly back.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I know a lot of people hate her, but I really enjoyed watching Dorinda!!! (Yes she should watch what she drinks, but other than that, she was a lot of fun)


----------



## Swanky

Ugh, not bitter Dorinda, she was SUCH a hag in recent seasons!


----------



## castortroy666

lulilu said:


> ^^^rumor on Twitter this week is Leah is out and Dorinda is possibly back.


That would be amazing


----------



## sgj99

I liked Dorinda … love her clothes and Blue Stone Manor


----------



## meluvs2shop

Dorinda became insufferable towards the end. It’s like she thought she was untouchable. I did love Blue Stone Manor tho.


----------



## Aimee3

Replacing a crazy out of control drunk (Leah) with a bitter out of control drunk (Dorinda)?  Both of them are insufferable.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I think firing Dorinda was good for her.  I think she can come back a better person or at least toned down. Watching her on WWHL with Andy earlier this year made me remember what I appreciated about her


----------



## bisbee

Swanky said:


> Ugh, not bitter Dorinda, she was SUCH a hag in recent seasons!


I agree 1000%!  Dorinda coming back would definitely extend my “boycott” of what used to be my favorite Housewives show.  She is a nasty woman who gets worse with alcohol.  I won’t watch someone who gets pleasure from trashing others.


----------



## swags

I hope Leah being gone is true.  Eboni can go too unless she agrees to shut the f up about social justice issues. I used to like Dorinda but she was so awful her last season. She can keep doing Nutrisystem commercials as far as I’m concerned. 
I’d get rid of Sonja too. Keep Lu and Ramona and get some new ladies.


----------



## rockhollow

Luann came back after her banishment and I liked her more, so I am hoping the same for Dorinda. I did like Dorinda in her first few seasons, but she really needed to leave after her last season.
I enjoyed nothing about Eboni, please don't bring her back, the same with Leah.
Sonja maybe should also take some time off, her last season was not good, which is sad as I liked her on previous seasons.


----------



## meluvs2shop

To Dorinda in the words of Kendrick Lamar: “Be humble…sit down.”


----------



## sgj99

Materielgrrl said:


> I think firing Dorinda was good for her.  I think she can come back a better person or at least toned down. Watching her on WWHL with Andy earlier this year made me remember what I appreciated about her


I agree.  They bumped LuAnn down to “friend” status so she was in limited episodes and when she was brought back she had toned down her snobbish attitude.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Beth comes across as a piece of work. Controlling , dominating etc. But her x husband sounds narcissistic and wacky.









						Bethenny Frankel and Jason Hoppy are still battling over daughter Bryn
					

The couple was first granted joint custody of the 11-year-old in 2014, though Frankel went back to court about three years ago to win sole custody.




					pagesix.com


----------



## TC1

I didn't read the article..but at this rate Bryn is going to be 18 and these fools will have spent a fortune battling over her.


----------



## sgj99

meluvs2shop said:


> Beth comes across as a piece of work. Controlling , dominating etc. But her x husband sounds narcissistic and wacky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethenny Frankel and Jason Hoppy are still battling over daughter Bryn
> 
> 
> The couple was first granted joint custody of the 11-year-old in 2014, though Frankel went back to court about three years ago to win sole custody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


An 11 yr old with a Louis Vuitton?
Was her first comment about getting engaged “the ring is beautiful“ said before how great the new guy is?


----------



## Jayne1

sgj99 said:


> An 11 yr old with a Louis Vuitton?
> Was her first comment about getting engaged “the ring is beautiful“ said before how great the new guy is?


Funny, that is what I came here to say... "She told People at the time... The ring is absolutely beautiful … Paul’s an absolutely beautiful person and it’s an exciting, fun time."

The ring is the first thing to say about her engagement?   

Also I agree with *TC1 - *the child will soon be old enough to make her own decisions.


----------



## rockhollow

How sad to think that the parents have been fighting over custody for so many years. It has to take it's toll on the daughter, probably every division she makes, she knows she'll be disappointing one of her parents.


----------



## Jahpson

bisbee said:


> I agree 1000%!  Dorinda coming back would definitely extend my “boycott” of what used to be my favorite Housewives show.  She is a nasty woman who gets worse with alcohol.  I won’t watch someone who gets pleasure from trashing others.


I didn't like her treatment of Tinsley. She was way too mean. It's one thing when you confront someone who can defend themselves, it's another to go after someone who has done nothing to you but live their life. Even if you don't agree with their choices.

Anywho, rumor has it that Luann dined at a restaurant here in Washington, DC and failed to pick up the tab.


----------



## sgj99

Jahpson said:


> I didn't like her treatment of Tinsley. She was way too mean. It's one thing when you confront someone who can defend themselves, it's another to go after someone who has done nothing to you but live their life. Even if you don't agree with their choices.
> 
> Anywho, rumor has it that Luann dined at a restaurant here in Washington, DC and failed to pick up the tab.


That doesn’t surprise me.  Luann has always acted very entitled.  She’s someone who would say, “don’t you know who I am?”


----------



## rockhollow

Jahpson said:


> I didn't like her treatment of Tinsley. She was way too mean. It's one thing when you confront someone who can defend themselves, it's another to go after someone who has done nothing to you but live their life. Even if you don't agree with their choices.
> 
> Anywho, rumor has it that Luann dined at a restaurant here in Washington, DC and failed to pick up the tab.




They are dogging her over on Redit about this.
After one of her nightclub shows, when she left the venue, some of her fonts tried to talk to her. She was super rude and yelled at the ladies and the deeked into a restaurant and said she was a celeb and needed refuge. Ran up a $700 bill and just got up and left.


----------



## lulilu

^^ she apparently said she was a celebrity, ordered a seafood tower and drinks with friends.  Left, puportedly to smoke, and never returned.  She paid after contacted by a reporter.

oops.  didn't see rockhollow's post.


----------



## rockhollow

Allegedly, during the question part of Lu's show, one of her fonts got to ask a question and Lu answered her. Then after the show, this lady and her group were having a smoke and Luann also wanted to smoke. 
The lady was all excited and tried to talk to her. Luann got all belligerent and was very rude to her. When her friends started to protest, Luann rushed away and went into the restaurant to get away from her fans.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Saw this and was reminiscing over the good times after the misery fest of the last 2 seasons.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Mid Century Gal said:


> I've been catching up with seasons because I'm able to watch them on Hulu, so I'm now on season 9. I've been going backwards because I can't remember which season I left off of. Going backwards is definitely interesting especially as I watch Luann's marriage dissolve and now in season 9, she just got married. Guess that didn't last long.
> 
> How long did she even date this guy before they got married? I feel like it was so quick. Is he related to the D'Agostino's from the grocery stores in NYC? If so, no wonder he's loaded.
> 
> I love watching these ladies. I love the NYC show the best. I used to live in NYC years ago so I love seeing the city and their apartments. Especially Bethenny's. I have to give it to her, she's got great taste (in apartments, not clothes lol).
> 
> And since I haven't been able to watch season 13 yet (not only Hulu yet), I guess Dorinda is gone? Thank God. She drives me nuts. OMG she's annoying af. With her mouth and how she constantly talks with her mouth full all the time. Drives me crazy. I don't like the way she treats the other women and how she always has to point her finger/hand in their face when she's yelling at them. It's so disrespectful and Carmella Soprano-ish. Does she think she's Caroline Manzo from NJ?
> 
> I really hope Bravo gets rid of Leah. The way she acts when she's drunk is embarrassing and disgusting. I would never hang out with anyone that acts like that when they're drinking. Especially at that age. I didn't act like that in college. I can't believe she's a mother. I only hope her daughter never watches these episodes of her mom this drunk.
> 
> Well, that's all I have to say for now. Back to season 9....


Bethenny’s wardrobe kills me - she’s so thin she could wear anything so why does she look like she’s wearing children’s clothes? Some of her gowns at the reunions were nice though.

Dorinda has definitely watched the Sopranos through a couple of times. I think she’s giving Christopher over Carmella 

I liked her in the earlier seasons but the way she treated Tinsley was hard to watch. She needs serious help with her drug abuse.

I don’t think the show works without Luann and Sonja, they are the funniest and drive the season with their wacky schemes. I feel like Ramona could take a break. I’m not interested in what Leah’s selling anymore. I feel Eboni has been a bit of a victim of the producers wanting to change the tone  and I want to see what she’s like when she’s not pushing their narrative.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg these scenes were some of the BEST! Great clips @jelliedfeels

do you need anything? Drugs. We need drugs.
what is that? Is that a buffalo coming down!
You came in in your Herman monster shoes.
You guys are making lemons into lemonade. Kelly with her nonsensical analogies.
Be cool. Don’t be uncool.
Sonja put the dog down!
Clip! clip! clip! you fool!
Is this your dress? I just peed on it
Sonja always peeing somewhere
I stabbed my hand!
I’m not arm candy. I don’t shave my p…y!
The only thing fake about me is this! whips out artificial leg and slams it on the table.


----------



## jelliedfeels

meluvs2shop said:


> Omg these scenes were some of the BEST! Great clips @jelliedfeels
> 
> do you need anything? Drugs. We need drugs.
> what is that? Is that a buffalo coming down!
> You came in in your Herman monster shoes.
> You guys are making lemons into lemonade. Kelly her nonsensical analogies.
> be
> Be cool. Don’t be uncool.
> Sonja put the dog down!
> Clip! clip! clip! you fool!
> Is this your dress? I just peed on it
> Sonja always peeing somewhere
> I stabbed my hand!
> I’m not arm candy. I don’t shave my p…y!
> The only thing fake about me is this! whips out artificial leg and slams it on the table.


Honestly it’s the gift that gives on giving.
I do feel they could do with some more clips of Luann’s illustrious singing career


----------



## bisbee

rockhollow said:


> Allegedly, during the question part of Lu's show, one of her fonts got to ask a question and Lu answered her. Then after the show, this lady and her group were having a smoke and Luann also wanted to smoke.
> The lady was all excited and tried to talk to her. Luann got all belligerent and was very rude to her. When her friends started to protest, Luann rushed away and went into the restaurant to get away from her fans.


What do you mean by “font”?  Is that a fan?  Follower?


----------



## rockhollow

bisbee said:


> What do you mean by “font”?  Is that a fan?  Follower?



yes, fan or follower.


----------



## limom




----------



## rockhollow

From Pagesix.com - yesterday.
Drunk Luann de Lesseps kicked out of piano bar

“Real Housewife” Luann de Lesseps drunkenly took over the mic at a gay piano bar, belting out tunes and telling booing patrons “f–k you” before she was eventually kicked out, though she denies she was given the boot.

Of the Countess, who has publicly battled with sobriety, a source exclusively tells Page Six, “She monopolized the piano, but that isn’t how it works; you sing [one song] and move on.”

The 56-year-old reality star, who performs her own “Countess Cabaret” show, already seemed sozzled when she showed up at the piano bar Townhouse in Manhattan on Wednesday night, witnesses say.

She grabbed the mic and simply wouldn’t stop, says one source: “Luann thought she was doing her act. She tried to sing [her own song] ‘Money Can’t Buy You Class,’ but they didn’t know it. They know standards.”

“The piano player was like, ‘I don’t know the song,’ and she responded, ‘It’s a hit!'” (The critically trashed song apparently sold 19,000 digital copies.)

Of her 2010 auto-tuned debut single that includes lines like “Elegance is learned,” the snarky source sniffs, “It’s not a Cole Porter standard, it’s not ‘Somewhere Over the Rainbow.'”

Undeterred, a liquored-up de Lesseps kept “belting out jumbled versions of songs,” which were so intolerable that “the crowd began booing her” in front of stunned drag queens including Tiffany Anne Coke, Shiny Penny, Lauren Ordair and Chandilier, says another source


----------



## TC1

I think we all know she wasn't REALLY sober


----------



## millivanilli

poor her. It seems that she is really fighting a battle with her addiction.


----------



## bisbee

millivanilli said:


> poor her. It seems that she is really fighting a battle with her addiction.


I am not that sympathetic.  Luann is a woman of privilege with a bad drinking problem and an attitude of total denial.  She needs (and can pay for) to go to rehab and once sober, she needs ongoing psychological help to stay that way.


----------



## limom

What is triggering her this time?


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> What is triggering her this time?


Her huge ego would be my guess


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Her huge ego would be my guess



 Are they filming?


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Are they filming?


As far as I know RHONY is still up in the air as to who would be cast. Doesn't Lu always live her life like she's filming though?


----------



## limom

.Darlings,


----------



## millivanilli

bisbee said:


> I am not that sympathetic.  Luann is a woman of privilege with a bad drinking problem and an attitude of total denial.  She needs (and can pay for) to go to rehab and once sober, she needs ongoing psychological help to stay that way.


just like any other addict, except for the money.

At the end of the day, we lose our compassion when we start judging others without having an idea what they went through and in which shoes they are walking. Earth is a hard place, no need to make it even crueler, right?


----------



## SouthTampa

bisbee said:


> I am not that sympathetic.  Luann is a woman of privilege with a bad drinking problem and an attitude of total denial.  She needs (and can pay for) to go to rehab and once sober, she needs ongoing psychological help to stay that way.


Not to be unsympathetic to your view, I only wish addiction was that easy.   I have lived with addicts my entire life.   My father was an alcoholic and my nephew died of an overdose less than two years ago.   He was only 26.  My father was pre rehab, so he would be admitted to psych units.   My sister and brother in law did everything humanly possible for my nephew, rehab included.   My sister will never be the same.  Some days she never even makes it off the couch.   I have lived my life in the opposite direction.   I maybe have 3-5 drinks A YEAR, as  I know that I have a compulsive personality.   I wish her much success in her quest for sobriety.


----------



## bisbee

SouthTampa said:


> Not to be unsympathetic to your view, I only wish addiction was that easy.   I have lived with addicts my entire life.   My father was an alcoholic and my nephew died of an overdose less than two years ago.   He was only 26.  My father was pre rehab, so he would be admitted to psych units.   My sister and brother in law did everything humanly possible for my nephew, rehab included.   My sister will never be the same.  Some days she never even makes it off the couch.   I have lived my life in the opposite direction.   I maybe have 3-5 drinks A YEAR, as  I know that I have a compulsive personality.   I wish her much success in her quest for sobriety.


I am sorry for everything your family has gone through…I am certainly not unsympathetic to addicts and have been touched by this problem as countless others have.  In Luann’s case, she has been living out her issues in public for quite a while.  I understand the anguish families go through, but not everyone has the means to try to do something about it.  Ultimately, the solution to this illness lies with the person going through it, and sadly, not everyone can successfully deal with it.


----------



## TC1

I'm not sure Lu is an addict. I think she's one sloppy drunk..that's for sure. My mom is an alcoholic..so I've lived with that my entire life. Lu's drunken arrest was caught on camera..so she had to Mea Culpa in front on TV to save her role. I don't believe she ever totally quit drinking. Just enought to get off probation..the rest was for TV
Sonja Morgan is also a sloppy drunk and it's looked at as totally different.


----------



## swags

Lu is more entertaining when she is drinking. I hate it when they pretend to be sober for the camera and make it their storyline.


----------



## limom

Luann  has a clear self destructive streak.
This screams addict to me.


----------



## Swanky

Addicts don't have the wherewithal to "choose".  I lost my mother to alcoholism on Mother's Day a few years ago and another friend to it last January.  It doesn't discriminate who has the means to afford rehab or help.


----------



## bisbee

Swanky said:


> Addicts don't have the wherewithal to "choose".  I lost my mother to alcoholism on Mother's Day a few years ago and another friend to it last January.  It doesn't discriminate who has the means to afford rehab or help.


I am very sorry for your losses.  Some addicts do recover…but the addiction never goes away.  My son has lost several friends who seemed to have won the fight against their addictions, but then decided to use one last time…which turned out to be their last time forever.  Many are powerless to quit, but many are lucky with help and hard work.

In my opinion, Luann, Sonja and Dorinda are all alcoholics.  When they drink, they become different people, doing things they never would when sober, and repeating those behaviors.  One does not have to drink daily and become non-functional to “qualify”…and any addiction can be life-threatening.  It is a serious heart-breaking problem.


----------



## Abba13

I used to be highly critical of alcoholics.  Unlike cancer which took my sister at a young age, addiction can be cured by the addict.  My brother, an alcoholic, irritated the living daylights out of me.  Our sister died, she couldn't stop her illness.  Our brother could/can!  Not only was/is he killing himself, he could harm or kill an innocent if he gets behind the wheel.  Our dad would say, "It's not impossible to stop drinking.....it's difficult."  Simply put but strength in those words.
But.....
My sympathy for alcoholics changed.  My brother is a good guy.  He's struggled since a teen and since he's gotten older.....we're all much much older.....I have realized the depth of his struggle.  He has stopped, with help, three times.  Three times he's gone 7 to 8 years clean and sober.  I would think, Great!  It's out of his system!  Yay!  But, everyday through those years he thought about and fought that next drink.  Yes, he's had terrific times but everyday he hurt.  Everyday he was in pain.  It never goes away.  
So....
When I realized his pain I'm no longer impatient.  Like our sister he didn't choose his illness.  I am sympathetic.  I love him.  We now talk openly.  I'm candid with my thoughts, I don't hold back but I now do it with love and tell him I'm here for him when he needs to talk.


----------



## jmaemonte

RHONY's Eboni K. Williams Says Cast Was 'Unwilling' to Negotiate Her Return
					

Andy Cohen announced on Wednesday, March 23, that ‘The Real Housewives of New York City’ will be split into two shows — read more




					www.usmagazine.com
				




Double the apples! After a controversial season 13, *Andy Cohen* announced that The Real Housewives of New York City will be split into two shows.

“We talked about everything. There were people who really wanted: ‘Let’s just totally start over.’ And then there were people who were like, ‘Wait a minute, but what about this group that we’ve invested 13 years in?’ I think that’s why this is really listening to everybody,” the 53-year-old producer told Variety on Wednesday, March 23. “We have a pretty active research department at Bravo. So I will say when research comes to the programming execs, it’s usually not that surprising given what we’re already hearing.”

The most recent cast of RHONY included* Luann de Lesseps, Sonja Morgan, Ramona Singer, Leah McSweeney *and* Eboni K. Williams* with *Bershan Shaw*in a “friend” role.

“I think that we’ve put last season of RHONY under so much scrutiny and trial that I hate to rehash. When we were shooting, we only had five Housewives, we were shooting during COVID, we were tremendously limited as to where we could shoot. And this was a show that was really shot differently than all the other cities, because New York City is very much a huge character in the show,” he said. “That all aside, I think that if you look at any series, where the ratings are declining week to week as the series goes on, and the viewer feedback is growing disenchanted on social media, etc. — I think that was a big red flag for us. Because this is a beloved show. And that’s part of the reason why it’s taken a bit for us to just sit with this and figure out how we want to make this right, and make it a gift to the fans, which I think this will wind up being.”

After delays, the reunion was canceled in September 2021, with the network citing scheduling conflicts. News broke the next month that Bravo was investigating alleged racism on the set after Eboni, the first Black Housewife, filed a report about Ramona, one of the OG stars.

“Eboni filed a complaint over an alleged racial comment Ramona made [toward] Eboni weeks before the [season 13] reunion was supposed to take place,” a source told Us Weekly at the time. “It was filed internally through human resources. … The findings were not corroborated.”

Cohen spoke to the outlet about the successful — and not-so-successful — attempts at diversity on the network and RHONY specifically.

“One of the things that makes these shows such a success is that they’re about real people with real connections, and their interactions,” he said. “The thing we always come back to is that our greatest successes — and certainly one of the things that resonated with RHONY in the past — is featuring women who had relationships before joining the show, and we’re going to focus on that going forward.”

Cohen concluded: “People call me Bravo Andy, and they either blame me or applaud me for everything that happens on Bravo, whether I have something to do with it or not. So I feel especially connected to the audience. I do a Q&A with the Watch What Happens Live audience every night before the show, and I hear opinions every night. I feel like a walking focus group that I’m listening to, just based on what’s coming at me all day long.”


“Part of why we really wanted to announce this before it happened is that we want to hear from people. This is a major casting search,” Cohen told Variety. “We’re going to be casting all over Manhattan and the boroughs — part of the search is spreading the word. And when you start from scratch, Beverly Hills was a really successful season 1 cast, Jersey was a really successful season 1 cast, Salt Lake City was a really successful season 1 cast. Those were people who were in each other’s lives, who knew each other, who were relatives. That’s one of the things that is going to be fun about this. Because when we find people that we love, we can say, ‘Who are your friends? Who else is in your life?’”

When asked whether he’s considering asking around Eboni, the producer noted, “We are interviewing multiple groups of friends,” Cohen said. “So certainly if Eboni is interested and has friends that would meet our casting goals, then of course they would be considered.”
Cohen noted that the second RHONY show is being referred to as “legacy” or “throwback” as production works on casting. While acknowledging that he has an ideal cast “in mind,” nothing is official.

“I don’t really want to get into specifics about specific women. Because then it’s like, ‘Oh, well, he said yes to these two …’ The answer is: Sonja and Luann have been a part of the show — for Luann, from the beginning, and Sonja since season 3. So I think, in theory, sure!” he said when asked about Sonja and Luann specifically. “I could talk to you about hypothetical situations involving a lot of people that used to be on the show. I think the good news is, that’s a group that’s all still in each other’s lives."

He also joked that OG *Jill Zarin* will be the first to call him after the news breaks.
While the reboot of RHONY will seemingly air on Bravo, the second series with the OGs could end up on Peacock.

“Ultimate Girls Trip was really a smash hit. And it allowed us to see, ‘Oh, we can have this other universe going. And it’s not going to cannibalize the original.’ It made the pitch of doing this throwback version — like you could see it,” he said. “In another year, it might have seemed gluttonous or odd about whether there was an appetite for The Real Housewives of New York and Real Housewives of New York: Throwback. But I think this just gives us more options and more places to put it, the throwback version.”

According to Cohen, there is no set schedule for filming the rebooted show — which is taking priority over the throwback series. “I feel like we want to get the cast right. We just want to get it right,” he said. “So that’s the focus right now. I don’t want to back into a production date. Because I want this to succeed; it’s too important to too many people.”

When asked about OG *Bethenny Frankel’*s potential involvement, Cohen replied, “Listen, I go back with Bethenny since the beginning. She’s moved to Connecticut, but she’s still in the Hamptons. Her life is now evolved to another place, so I can’t imagine her wanting to do it. But of course, you know, I never turn down a conversation with Bethenny about coming back.”


----------



## sgj99

Just my opinion:  I don’t think Sonja, Dorinda or Luann are alcoholics.  Alcoholics are dealing with an addiction, a craving for alcohol, a “need” for it.  These ladies drink too much by choice and are sloppy drunks.  But again, just my 2 cents based on my family experiences.


----------



## sgj99

Abba13 said:


> I used to be highly critical of alcoholics.  Unlike cancer which took my sister at a young age, addiction can be cured by the addict.  My brother, an alcoholic, irritated the living daylights out of me.  Our sister died, she couldn't stop her illness.  Our brother could/can!  Not only was/is he killing himself, he could harm or kill an innocent if he gets behind the wheel.  Our dad would say, "It's not impossible to stop drinking.....it's difficult."  Simply put but strength in those words.
> But.....
> My sympathy for alcoholics changed.  My brother is a good guy.  He's struggled since a teen and since he's gotten older.....we're all much much older.....I have realized the depth of his struggle.  He has stopped, with help, three times.  Three times he's gone 7 to 8 years clean and sober.  I would think, Great!  It's out of his system!  Yay!  But, everyday through those years he thought about and fought that next drink.  Yes, he's had terrific times but everyday he hurt.  Everyday he was in pain.  It never goes away.
> So....
> When I realized his pain I'm no longer impatient.  Like our sister he didn't choose his illness.  I am sympathetic.  I love him.  We now talk openly.  I'm candid with my thoughts, I don't hold back but I now do it with love and tell him I'm here for him when he needs to talk.


It’s not “I won’t ever drink again” but “I won’t drink today.”


----------



## limom

sgj99 said:


> It’s not “I won’t ever drink again” but “I won’t drink today.”


One day at a time, 
but how do you explain that LuAnn lost so much due to alcohol if she is not an alcoholic?


----------



## purseinsanity

Bravo Rebooting Real Housewives of New York City — Ramona Singer, Luann de Lesseps and More Out
					

Bravo also announced a new series with the working title <em>RHONY: Throwback</em> or <em>RHONY</em>: <em>Legacy</em>, which will feature some of the most beloved New York Housewives




					people.com
				




I'm glad they're recasting, but I don't need preachy Eboni either.


----------



## bisbee

I don’t think all alcoholics have a physical “need” for alcohol.  If someone drinks to excess often, behaves badly when drinking, gets into trouble, either with the law or family or friends because of their drinking AND continues that behavior, I consider that being an alcoholic.

I’m done…I won’t comment on this anymore.  Unlike some, I haven’t lost a family member to addiction.  I know something about it, and have been appalled at the behavior of some housewives, not only on the NY show, but on most of the Real Housewives shows. I have commented, but don’t want to sound like a broken record, so no more!


----------



## swags

purseinsanity said:


> Bravo Rebooting Real Housewives of New York City — Ramona Singer, Luann de Lesseps and More Out
> 
> 
> Bravo also announced a new series with the working title <em>RHONY: Throwback</em> or <em>RHONY</em>: <em>Legacy</em>, which will feature some of the most beloved New York Housewives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad they're recasting, but I don't need preachy Eboni either.


No to Eboni! The recent season sucked and they are right to start from scratch.  I don’t think I even would care for the legends version. I am guessing it would be Ramona, Lu and Sonja. Drunk, drunker and drunkest.


----------



## TC1

Eboni is on a reality show called "Beyond the Edge" it's kind of like celebrity survivor (for charity) but you leave on your own accord when you are sick of the jungle life. She is always referring to herself as "pageant queen" or "spoiled"  and mmhmm. It shows.


----------



## sgj99

limom said:


> One day at a time,
> but how do you explain that LuAnn lost so much due to alcohol if she is not an alcoholic?



bad judgement is Luann’s problem
i think there is a difference between addiction (which controls you) and poor decisions (which you control).  even having too much to drink can be by choice.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> Eboni is on a reality show called "Beyond the Edge" it's kind of like celebrity survivor (for charity) but you leave on your own accord when you are sick of the jungle life. She is always referring to herself as "pageant queen" or "spoiled"  and mmhmm. It shows.



I just saw the first episode and my last.
I didn't know who anyone was except Eboni. She was terrible on it, she really monopolized a lot of the time and it was all about her.
Very Survivor like, but a poor try.
So I don't want to see anything Eboni is on.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> I just saw the first episode and my last.
> I didn't know who anyone was except Eboni. She was terrible on it, she really monopolized a lot of the time and it was all about her.
> Very Survivor like, but a poor try.
> So I don't want to see anything Eboni is on.


Well, I watched episode 2 and she was on the screen 80% of the time. i wonder who she knows from production to get that much air time.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> Well, I watched episode 2 and she was on the screen 80% of the time. i wonder who she knows from production to get that much air time.


Either that, or they're going overboard with  "diversity".


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> Either that, or they're going overboard with  "diversity".


I don't think that is it. The majority of the "cast" are POC I think it's just Eboni being Eboni


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I don't think that is it. The majority of the "cast" are POC I think it's just Eboni being Eboni


Oh, sorry I thought you were talking about RHONY!  She seemed to suck up air time there too.


----------



## chowlover2

Eboni was on The View a week or so ago and she didn't bother me. She bothered me on the show, I think that was the role producers wanted her to play.


----------



## limom

Dorinda is back on the radio.
Caught a few minute of her show. She seems much happier and positive.


			Dorinda Medley Is 'So Excited' for the Return of Her Radio Show: 'Let's Talk and Make It Nice'


----------



## bisbee

limom said:


> Dorinda is back on the radio.
> Caught a few minute of her show. She seems much happier and positive.
> 
> 
> Dorinda Medley Is 'So Excited' for the Return of Her Radio Show: 'Let's Talk and Make It Nice'


I believe that is due to the fact that she is sober when doing the show.


----------



## limom

bisbee said:


> I believe that is due to the fact that she is sober when doing the show.


Who is sauced in the AM though?
It is not even lunch time


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Who is sauced in the AM though?
> It is not even lunch time


Hardcore alcoholics are. In my former life I worked for Fedex. Part of my job was driving a shuttles full of couriers from one location to another. We left at 6:50 AM and I generally got to work about 6:35 for a vehicle check. This one fella always got to work earlier than I did. One day I left early for a Dr appt and had parked next to his car. On the floor of the passenger's side was a gallon jug of wine. And it was half empty.


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> Hardcore alcoholics are. In my former life I worked for Fedex. Part of my job was driving a shuttles full of couriers from one location to another. We left at 6:50 AM and I generally got to work about 6:35 for a vehicle check. This one fella always got to work earlier than I did. One day I left early for a Dr appt and had parked next to his car. On the floor of the passenger's side was a gallon jug of wine. And it was half empty.


Wow. If I go to a brunch and have a mimosa at like 11 am, I am napping by 2 PM. I am no day drinker.


----------



## purseinsanity

kemilia said:


> Wow. If I go to a brunch and have a mimosa at like 11 am, I am napping by 2 PM. I am no day drinker.


Me too!  I recently went on a cruise and if I had a drink in the day (which I NEVER normally do!) I required a 2 hour nap to make it to dinner!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I miss the RHoNY ladies, I hope we get more news about the legacy show sooner than later.


----------



## kemilia

Wentworth-Roth said:


> I miss the RHoNY ladies, I hope we get more news about the legacy show sooner than later.


I'd heard that the whole group was going to be dumped and recast, which would not make it the RHONY, to me. 

I miss Ramona, Sonja, The Countess--they are like really bad irritating relatives that you see too much at one time, like at both  Thanksgiving and Christmas and it's enough--so glad they are gone and we can go back to normal--and then you forget and sort of miss them. And it starts all over again (but with new crazy stories, boyfriends, etc.). Maybe that's just me and my relatives though.


----------



## TC1

I believe Sonja, Lu, Dorinda and Tinsley are confirmed. Should start filming right away if it hasn't. I know they are wrapping up fliming Girls Trip 3


----------



## chowlover2

So glad Tinsley is coming back, I love her wardrobe! I hope we see the old Dorinda, not the Dorinda of the last 2 years.


----------



## a_b_c

chowlover2 said:


> So glad Tinsley is coming back, I love her wardrobe! I hope we see the old Dorinda, not the Dorinda of the last 2 years.


If you watched any of the ultimate girls’ trip episodes, you get a preview of the current Dorinda and sadly it’s not good. In fact, some behavior was downright disturbing.


----------



## bisbee

Since Dorinda is coming back I will not be watching.  She is the reason I stopped in the first place.


----------



## a_b_c

bisbee said:


> Since Dorinda is coming back I will not be watching.  She is the reason I stopped in the first place.


Funny, my sister JUST said the exact same thing to me. That used to be our thing, watching rhony together, figuring out what shoes Tinsley was wearing that episode etc. I knew she’d stopped watching but I wasn’t sure why. Now I know.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dorinda is not my cup of tea & we will likely here more of JOVANI..
Don't find her particularly interesting at all & does bring anything of interest to RHONY
I think the cast is tired & they need to just keep a few but bring in some other gals
NYC is full of characters that would fit the bill of being a RHONY


----------



## sgj99

As unstable as Dorinda is I love her wardrobe.


----------



## Swanky

Dorinda, Lu and Ramona need to go.  Get some fun girls on there, I liked Tinsley.  I've seen Sonja at the same resort I was at, she probably needs a break, needs to dry out.


----------



## bisbee

sgj99 said:


> As unstable as Dorinda is I love her wardrobe.


Dorinda is a mean, nasty drunk.  I won’t waste my time on her.  Lu and Sonja drink to excess as well, but they only make fools of themselves when inebriated, they don’t attack the other housewives.


----------



## swags

Aren’t there two New York’s coming out? I remember hearing about Real Housewives Legacy which would have the vets and regular Real Housewives with a new cast. Whatever they do I really hope it’s better than the last two awful seasons. I always enjoyed the earlier seasons with the views of NYC and life in the city.


----------



## sgj99

bisbee said:


> Dorinda is a mean, nasty drunk.  I won’t waste my time on her.  Lu and Sonja drink to excess as well, but they only make fools of themselves when inebriated, they don’t attack the other housewives.


I still like her wardrobe


----------



## chowlover2

I like Bluestone Manor!


----------



## baghagg

swags said:


> Aren’t there two New York’s coming out? I remember hearing about Real Housewives Legacy which would have the vets and regular Real Housewives with a new cast. Whatever they do I really hope it’s better than the last two awful seasons. I always enjoyed the earlier seasons with the views of NYC and life in the city.


Yes you are correct, that is the plan


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> So glad Tinsley is coming back, I love her wardrobe! I hope we see the old Dorinda, not the Dorinda of the last 2 years.


I loved Tinsley! Glad she's returning.


----------



## kemilia

sgj99 said:


> As unstable as Dorinda is I love her wardrobe.


I love her over-the-top Holiday decorations--tacky and way too many, but that's just her.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

The 'Real Housewives of New York City' Season 14's All-New Cast Announced: Meet the Ladies
					

RHONY is coming back to Bravo with an all-new cast for its 14th season




					people.com


----------



## millivanilli

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> The 'Real Housewives of New York City' Season 14's All-New Cast Announced: Meet the Ladies
> 
> 
> RHONY is coming back to Bravo with an all-new cast for its 14th season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com


YÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh no, wait, let me click the links first.

.......................

okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy? who are these people?

no mean milli, read the content before judging.


............

"Lizzy is a digital influencer, activist, mom of three and wife to plastic surgeon Dr. Ira Savetsky"
"Brynn is a brand marketing and communications professional from the Midwest who considers herself "a trophy wife in training" "

mhmmm. count me out, please.

Turning around:

ah btw Bravo. "Diversity" does NOT mean pulling one person of color out of the box. Where are the chubby, the old, the not so female, the smart... ah forget it. You simply repeat that cycle of stupid, mostly blond haired, white young women who aren't even housewives. You simply could have brought the one hw back from the last 2 seasons, don't recall her name, sorry, who was the full package, except for being young. 

GOOD Job. GOOOOOD!!!!!


----------



## TC1

The only one I know is Jenna Lyons. Kind of surprised she'd be on this show...but I'll tune in. No Ramona..makes it worthwhile to me


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> The only one I know is Jenna Lyons. Kind of surprised she'd be on this show...but I'll tune in. No Ramona..makes it worthwhile to me


Yeah, Jenna Lyons turned out to be a bit thirstier than I used to think.


----------



## RueMonge

Jayne1 said:


> Yeah, Jenna Lyons turned out to be a bit thirstier than I used to think.


I agree. I watched one episode of her home decorating/find an assistant show. It was pretty awful.


----------



## Jayne1

RueMonge said:


> I agree. I watched one episode of her home decorating/find an assistant show. It was pretty awful.


I watched that too -- fast forwarding the whole thing.  Find an assistant for a non-existent project with lots of airtime devoted to how much she adored her male co-host.

Just terrible. Don't really want to see her anymore.


----------



## sgj99

Anyone watching the Ex-Wives version set at Dorinda’s Blue Stone Manor?


----------



## castortroy666

sgj99 said:


> Anyone watching the Ex-Wives version set at Dorinda’s Blue Stone Manor?


Yes have seen all episodes


----------



## baghagg

sgj99 said:


> Anyone watching the Ex-Wives version set at Dorinda’s Blue Stone Manor?


I've seen the first two episodes so far, nothing special..


----------



## shazzy99

I am excited to see Sai De Silva. I follow her on YouTube as she has great fashion content, hope she’s just as good on the show.


----------



## Love Of My Life

sgj99 said:


> Anyone watching the Ex-Wives version set at Dorinda’s Blue Stone Manor?


 Disappointing compounded with bad behavior & Brandi


----------



## krasavitza

shazzy99 said:


> I am excited to see Sai De Silva. I follow her on YouTube as she has great fashion content, hope she’s just as good on the show.


I follow her on IG and excited to watch her on rhony. Considering  the show is about being a housewife , really wonder how she will maintain secrecy/privacy of her husband like she does always on social media?


----------



## shazzy99

krasavitza said:


> I follow her on IG and excited to watch her on rhony. Considering  the show is about being a housewife , really wonder how she will maintain secrecy/privacy of her husband like she does always on social media?


I thought exactly the same thing. I guess she will have to start being a lot more open now. He seems to have a good sense of humour.


----------



## Louboutin329

I follow Sai on social too and enjoy her vlogs. She seems like a hard-working person and what you see is what you get. Hoping she shares more of her family life too!


----------

